# DVDO EDGE !!



## [email protected]


*The DVDO® EDGE™ $799 retail* is an affordable high quality video processor and A/V hub that converts standard definition, high definition and PC signals from up to ten sources (including six HDMI 1.3 compatible devices) to any HDTV resolution up to 1080p. EDGE has a very intuitive user interface which makes installation a breeze. EDGE has two HDMI 1.3 outputs, one with audio and video and one with audio only to facilitate connections to an HDMI/DVI equipped display and HDMI AV Receiver. An optical audio output is available for older AV Receivers. A backlit universal remote control with a luxurious “soft-touch” finish is also included. Images are available at the bottom of this post.

*The DVDO EDGE incorporates all of Anchor Bay’s acclaimed Video Reference Series, VRS™, technologies on the ABT2010 ASIC, including:*

*Precision Deinterlacing™* – 480i/576i/1080i 10-bit Motion, Edge & Source Adaptive Deinterlacer

• Five-field motion adaptive deinterlacing

• Edge adaptive processing to produce smooth diagonal edges

• Three frame video processing delay (Max)

• Game Mode with very low latency (sub-1 frame delay)

• Arbitrary cadence detection (any:any) to detect non-standard cadences in input signals.

o Reliable 2:2 pull-down detection for 50Hz countries

o Detection of 2:2 ↔ 3:2 crossfades and out of phase 3:2 crossfades

o Detection of multiple source types within a frame

o Bad edit detection and compensation to minimize artifacts caused by sequence breaks in film content

*PReP™ - Progressive ReProcessing* of 480p and 576p input signals allows poor deinterlacing of any source to be undone and done correctly using Precision Deinterlacing™.

*Mosquito Noise Reduction* - Reduces random noise which appears along the edges of compressed images in SD and HD content

*Fine Detail Enhancement* – Extracts fine detail in low resolution or compressed SD or HD content

*Edge Enhancement* – Sharpens edges without adding ringing

*Precision Video Scaling II™* - 10-bit Scaling up to 1080p

*Progressive Cadence Detection™* of 480p, 576p, 720p and 1080p input signals – Allows source-locked framerate output of film-based content (24/25Hz)

*Rightrate™* – High-Performance Framerate Conversion which enables 1080p-24Hz output of film-based content.

*Precision A/V Lipsync™* - Intelligent digital audio delay technology to match Audio and Video timing

*AutoCUE-C™* – Automatic Chroma Upsampling Error detection and correction

*Features*

*Sleek New Product Design* with luxurious “soft-touch” finish (Image available at the bottom of this post)

*Intuitive Display/Source Setup Wizards* make installation a breeze

*User Definable Names* for all inputs using keyboard entry

*On Screen ‘Hints’* available for all controls

*Dedicated HDMI Audio Only Output* for connections to AV Receivers and Processors

*Backlit Learning Universal Remote Control* with luxurious “soft-touch” finish and Discrete Input selection. (Image available at the bottom of this post)

*Rear Panel IR Input* (mini-jack) for use with existing automation systems.

*6 HDMI 1.3 Inputs* which process 480i/p, 576i/p, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, 1080p-24/25/50/60, and [email protected] signals. One of the inputs is hidden on the “front panel”. All HDMI inputs/outputs have increased spacing between connectors for cables with large overmolding.

*Internal Universal Power Supply*


Input Aspect Ratio Controls

•Presets: 4:3 full frame, 4:3 letterbox, 16:9 full frame, Panorama (non linear stretch)

•Flexible Horizontal and Vertical Zooming & Panning controls

•Overscan Adjustment per input with separate memories for SD and HD


Output Aspect Ratio Controls

•Presets: 4:3, 16:9

•Underscan Adjustment to eliminate Overscan inherent in a display


•Advanced time base correction (TBC) with frame synchronization

•High performance, multi-standard video decoder, 10-bit high dynamic range, deep color processing and 3D noise reduction (DNR)

•NTSC/PAL 3D comb filter

•Flexible Digital and Analog Audio switching and routing – 6 HDMI audio/video inputs, 5 assignable audio inputs (3 optical/1 coaxial/1 analog) with 1 HDMI audio/video output, 1 HDMI ‘Audio Only’ output, and 1 optical audio output.



•Preset output resolutions:


480p-60 ([email protected])

720p-60 ([email protected])

1080i-60 ([email protected])

1080p-60 ([email protected])


576p-50 ([email protected])

720p-50 ([email protected])

1080i-50 ([email protected])

1080p-50 ([email protected])


1080p-24 ([email protected])


VGA ([email protected])

Technical Specifications


Ten Video Inputs


• One Composite (NTSC/PAL/SECAM)

• One S-Video (NTSC/PAL/SECAM)

• One Component (YPbPr or RGB/S) processes 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, 1080p-60

• One Component/RGBHV (YPbPr/RGBS/RGBHV) processes 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, 1080p-60, VGA/SVGA/XGA/[email protected]

• Six HDMI 1.3 processes 480i/p, 576 i/p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p- 24/25/50/60, VGA/SVGA/XGA/[email protected]


Eleven Audio Inputs


• Six HDMI (HDMI v1.3)

• One Coaxial Digital (assignable)

• Three Optical Digital (assignable)

• One Analog Left/Right (assignable)


One HDMI 1.3 Audio/Video Output (For Display Connection)


• Backwards compatible with DVI displays


Two Digital Audio Outputs


• One HDMI 1.3 ‘Audio Only’ output for receivers with HDMI

• One Optical Digital for receivers without HDMI


Controls


• Backlit Universal IR remote control with direct input access codes and rear panel IR connector for RF-to-IR remote controls(mini-jack)

• Functions accessible via On Screen Display (OSD)

• USB port for service updates (not intended for new features)

• Fully programmable controls for each separate video input with non-volatile memories:

- Automatic input source detection & input priority selection

- Picture controls with memory for each input: Fine Detail, Edge Enhancement, Brightness, Contrast, Saturation, Hue

• Output Controls: Format/Resolution


Physical Dimensions (height x width x depth)


• 2.2” x 17” x 10.4” (26.3cm x 43.4cm x 5.5cm)

*MSRP: $799*

*FAQs*

*Q: What new features does EDGE have that have never appeared in a DVDO product?

A:* • New Intuitive User Interface

• Setup Wizards

• Front Panel HDMI Input

• Sleek New Product Design

• Improved Spacing between All HDMI Connections

• Rear Panel IR Connection

• Internal Power Supply

• Backlit Universal Remote Control

*Q: What VRS™, Video Reference Series, technologies are incorporated into the DVDO EDGE?

A:* EDGE incorporates Anchor Bay's Mosquito Noise Reduction, Fine Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Precision Deinterlacing™, Precision Video Scaling II™, PReP™ (Progressive ReProcessing), Progressive Cadence Detection™, RightRate™ framerate conversion, AutoCUE-C™, and Precision AV LipSync™

*Mosquito Noise Reduction*


Video compression is a commonly used technique to squeeze more video content onto a disc, or beam down more channels via satellite, or transmit more channels over a cable. By using video compression content providers can achieve better economies of scale and offer the consumer more video content - e.g. more channels, bonus materials, etc. The problem with nearly all video compression methods is that too much of it causes compression artifacts. These artifacts are often seen by the viewer as ugly ringing around text letters or noise - often called mosquito noise.


To counter this Anchor Bay has developed a proprietary method of selectively removing mosquito noise. Unlike some methods of noise reduction that often makes the image worse by removing too much detail or causing blurring during motion, Anchor Bay's Mosquito Noise Reduction is designed to isolate the most objectionable of artifacts without removing detail or causing motion blur. To do this Anchor Bay had to devise a proprietary method of both isolating and predicting areas in the image where this noise is likely to occur. The end result is a highly effective noise reduction method that is impervious to motion, yet, largely maintains the integrity of the detail in the image through our conservative approach in removing video compression artifacts.


Images available here: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/support...0pro.php#faq10 

*Fine Detail & Edge Enhancement*


Sharpness controls are not new in the world of video - nearly every TV sold in the last 20 years features a sharpness control. However, sharpening controls merely accentuate medium detail at the expense of fine detail and often add horrible "halos" around the edges and lines. While this trick was a reasonable approach for standard definition TV, when screen sizes were well under 30 inches, today's large screen TVs and HDTVs have made traditional sharpness controls highly undesirable since the damage they cause is now magnified with such larger screens. In addition, traditional sharpening controls tend to exaggerate any noise in the image by making it more pronounced so noise becomes even more pronounced when viewed on a large screen HDTV.


Anchor Bay has designed Fine Detail & Edge Enhancement with large screen HDTVs in mind. Using patent pending technology, Fine Detail & Edge Enhancement is able to isolate areas of the image where hard edges are prevalent and increase fine details without adding halos or ringing. The net effect is quite extraordinary - images have more "pop" and fine detail such as blades of grass or even the pores on an actor's face are drawn out making your large screen HDTV even more enjoyable. Moreover, Mosquito Noise Reduction can be used to remove objectionable ringing and noise in the image before using Fine Detail & Edge Enhancement to draw out the fine details in the image.


Images available here: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/support...0pro.php#faq10 

*Precision Deinterlacing™*


Anchor Bay's 10-bit Precision Deinterlacing of standard and high definition delivers the image quality demanded by today's large-screen, high-resolution displays. It eliminates many of the artifacts found in common deinterlacers to produce a smooth image, free of artifacts such as jagged edges and combing. Precision Deinterlacing features five-field motion-adaptive deinterlacing and edge-adaptive processing for video sources, along with advanced cadence detection for film and animation sources. All processing is performed at full 10-bit resolution to preserve all the detail and subtle nuances in the video source. Edge-adaptive processing uses an adaptive, continuous-angle detection algorithm to accurately identify and smooth image edges.


Unique, "any-cadence" processing automatically locks to the wide variety of film and animation cadences found in current video sources, including non-standard cadences, and will track right through many types of "bad edits" and cadence changes. Precision Deinterlacing also features “Game Mode” with low-latency processing for maximum “playability”.

*Precision Video Scaling™*


Anchor Bay's 10-bit Precision Video Scaling technology is based on Anchor Bay's proprietary video scaling engine that can independently scale an image horizontally and vertically to achieve an outstanding picture quality for today's high resolution video displays. The scaling engine is completely flexible, accepting standard definition (480p, 576p) and high definition (720p, 1080i and 1080p) inputs and outputting the most popular resolutions from VGA (640x480) to 1080p (1920x1080). Since the scaling engine is completely flexible, other image manipulation features are also supported including zoom and pan.

*PReP™, Progressive ReProcessing*


Anchor Bay's Progressive ReProcessing (PReP™) is the video processing industry's first processing method that significantly improves progressive video signals and removes artifacts caused by inferior interlaced-to-progressive conversion.


Video signals that originate in an interlaced format are often degraded by artifacts incurred when the signal is converted from interlaced to progressive formats by general purpose chips in DVD players, AV receivers, and set-top boxes. Until now, there has been no way to improve these signals to optimize images on high-resolution displays. Poor interlaced-to-progressive conversion is especially problematic with large-screen HDTVs, as upscaling to higher resolutions often amplifies artifacts created in the conversion process, making them more noticeable.


As a solution to this problem, Anchor Bay introduces PReP, an advanced video processing technology that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format. PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing™ technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects. PReP technology in EDGE allows 480p and 576p to be processed by this method.

*Progressive Cadence Detection™*


Film-based content, which originated at 24 frames per second, is broadcast at 50 or 60Hz. Anchor Bay's Progressive Cadence Detection can lock on to the original 3:2 cadence in the broadcast, reacquiring the original 24 frames per second. This signal can then be output at a source-locked 24Hz eliminating the judder that existed in the original broadcast signal. Progressive Cadence Detection can be used with 480p, 576p, 720p and 1080p input signals.

*RightRate*™


Anchor Bay's RightRate technology converts the input frame rate to the optimal display frame rate without causing 'tearing' in the output frame. Anchor Bay's high performance frame rate conversion also supports converting film sources from 24 frames per second to 60 frames per second for NTSC format and from 25 frames per second to 50 frames per second for PAL/SECAM format.

*AutoCUE-C™*


Anchor Bay's AutoCUE-C technology automatically detects and removes chroma artifacts that are caused by incorrect upsampling of the chroma (color) signals by MPEG decoders in DVD players and satellite receivers. These artifacts are especially noticeable as horizontal streaks in images with highly saturated colors. When the artifacts are removed, the resulting picture quality is significantly improved, providing a much clearer and true-to-life image.

*Precision AV Lipsync™*


Anchor Bay's Precision AV LipSync technology is designed to automatically delay the audio signal to match the video processing delay in other Anchor Bay products. As a result, the AV Lipsync problem that is caused by video processing delay is eliminated. If required, the audio delay can also be further adjusted (up to 200 milliseconds) to correct any AV Lipsync problem that may be already be present in the AV source.

*Q: What is 'Game Mode'?

A:* This mode can reduce the amount of video delay to less than a single frame. In many competitive processors the effects of applying complex algorithms to the video image results in upwards of a seven frame delay. This can inhibit the real-time performance for gamers who want instantaneous response to react to stimuli and to realize peak performance from their application. The VRS Precision Deinterlacing™ Game Mode will reduce frame delay down to slightly less than one frame of video.


*Q: What signals can the EDGE output?

A:* EDGE has one HDMI 1.3 output that outputs both audio and video. The second HDMI output only carries audio, with blank 720p video, which is intended to carry audio to a connected Audio/Video Receiver. If your source has a DVI output (and no HDMI output), a DVI-to-HDMI adapter or cable will be needed to connect this source to the EDGE. The same is true, if your display does not have an HDMI input, but does have a DVI input. DVI does not carry audio, so for DVI sources/displays an alternative method of connecting audio must be used.


EDGE can automatically determine and output the ‘preferred’ format of the display by reading the EDID of the connected display. Some displays do not report the correct information in which case, the user can select one of the available output formats including VGA, 480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p and 1080p-24.


*Q: Tell me more about the HDMI connections on EDGE

A:* There are six HDMI inputs on EDGE (five on the back panel and one on the front). The HDMI inputs on EDGE can process 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, 1080p-24/25/50/60 and VGA/SVGA/XGA/[email protected] The HDMI input and output connectors on the EDGE are backwards compatible with DVI-D inputs and outputs when used with an HDMI-to-DVI adapter or cable. Please note that DVI is a video-only connection that does not carry audio so an alternative method of connecting audio must be used.


Note that if you have an HDCP source and a non-HDCP display, you will probably not get a picture, whether or not you use EDGE.

*Q: What kind of aspect ratio control does the EDGE offer?

A:* EDGE offers full control over the input aspect ratio. There are 4 predefined input aspect ratio settings:


4:3 Full Frame: to watch 4:3 content while preserving the aspect ratio


4:3 Letterbox: to watch 4:3 Letterbox, non-anamorphic, content full screen with no geometric distortion on a 16:9 display.


4:3 Non-Linear Stretch (Panorama): to watch 4:3 content stretched to fill a 16:9 display. In this mode, the image is distorted such that most of the stretching occurs at the side of the image, not the center.


16:9 Full Frame: to watch 16:9 anamorphic content while preserving the aspect ratio. This mode can also be used to watch 4:3 content on a 16:9 screen, although the image will be stretched horizontally


You may also use the zoom and pan controls to customize the input aspect ratio to your tastes. This allows the user to reformat the image in any way desired, so the EDGE doesn't enforce a set of fixed aspect ratios.


If you would like to zoom in on the image to remove the small black letterbox bars found with a 1.85:1 source on a 16:9 display, then you can simply do this with the direct access ‘Zoom -/+’ controls on the remote control or via the graphical user interface, GUI.

*Q: What audio formats can the EDGE support?

A:* EDGE has three audio outputs: the HDMI audio/video output, the dedicated HDMI 1.3 audio only output and the optical digital output. If a source connected using HDMI is outputting high bit-rate audio, Dolby TrueHD or DTS Master Audio, and EDGE is connected to an AV Receiver or Processor that supports these formats they will be passed through with the proper amount of delay to be in sync with the processed video. If the optical output is used with a source that supports high bit-rate audio, EDGE will communicate with the source to output an audio format that the optical connection is capable of carrying, stereo PCM or Dolby Digital/DTS. Audio that is input via the analog inputs can be output over HDMI or optical.

There are some HDMI sources that do not output the correct audio signal when connected to an HDMI repeater, like an AV receiver or video processor. In these instances, we recommend that use an alternative method of sending audio, like the optical or coaxial digital audio outputs.


The audio section of EDGE supports S/PDIF and PCM formatted audio with sample rates ranging from 24kHz to 192kHz. It will likely handle sample rates beyond this range, but is only guaranteed to support sample rates within this range. The EDGE will pass digital audio having any bit-depth resolution up to 24 bits, at all supported sample rates.


EDGE will also pass compressed digital audio (e.g. Dolby Digital or DTS) provided the audio bitstream has been properly formatted for S/PDIF (IEC60958 or EIAJ-CP1201 standard) transmission by the digital audio source (according to international standard IEC61937). The EDGE does not alter the sample rate, format, or content of the digital audio whatsoever; it merely inserts a programmable delay into the transmission path.


Users should take care to use proper digital audio cables in order to guarantee valid audio reception and re-transmission. Both coax and optical cables should have high-quality, positive mating connectors at both ends. Coax cables should have a 75-ohm characteristic impedance. The use of couplers or other types of adapters to extend the digital audio cabling is not recommended.

*Q: Tell me more about the lipsync correction on EDGE

A:* EDGE has 4 discrete digital audio inputs (3 optical and 1 coaxial) and 1 analog audio input (L/R) each of which can be assigned to any of the video inputs. The HDMI 1.3 inputs can also accept audio, if the video signal is on the same input. EDGE is also compatible with high bit-rate audio, like Dolby TrueHD and DTS-Master Audio. If the incoming HDMI signal has HDCP, then EDGE can not output this audio using the optical or coaxial digital outputs, only the HDMI output. When you switch to a particular video input, then the audio input which has been user-assigned to that video input will also be selected. For example, when you switch to Video, then the audio input which has been user-assigned to Video will also be selected.


The digital audio outputs provide a delay which matches the video processing delay of EDGE. Note that this delay will vary depending on the current configuration and processing mode of EDGE. 50 Hz sources will require a different amount of delay than 60 Hz sources, and frame rate conversion requires more delay than no frame rate conversion.


The correct audio delay for all inputs is set automatically, so you need to do nothing extra to match audio and video delays. In addition, there is a user-adjustable delay which can be added or subtracted on top of the automatically set delay for problem sources.


Anchor Bay's digital audio technology is called "Precision AV Lipsync™".


*Q: Does EDGE have an On Screen Display (OSD)?

A:* Yes, there is a very intuitive OSD that allows you to control all of the major parameters: output resolution, aspect ratio, picture controls, and audio delay. There are hints available with all controls to assist inexperienced users.

*Q: How does EDGE detect incoming signals?

A:* EDGE has been designed to detect which of the ten possible input devices is turned on and is generating an active signal, and then to automatically switch to that input. With this capability, you can switch inputs simply by turning one input device on or by turning another device off.


EDGE also includes an "Input Priority" option which specifies which of the inputs to use when they are multiple active inputs.

*Q: What kind of power supply does EDGE have?

A:* The EDGE comes with a universal internal power supply, which accepts 100-240 VAC at 50/60Hz.

*Q: Will the EDGE improve the picture quality of standard definition channels from my satellite system (DSS)?

A:* Picture improvement of heavily compressed standard, and even high, definition satellite channels is often very subjective, and depends to a great deal on exactly which aspects of the image are objectionable. The EDGE does incorporate three new technologies that do specifically address this issue: Mosquito Noise Reduction, Fine Detail Enhancement and Edge Enhancement.


One artifact of compression is mosquito noise. This kind of compression noise is apparent along the edges of compressed images, especially text. Anchor Bay's Mosquito Noise Reduction can significantly reduce this noise providing an appreciably better picture. Additionally, Anchor Bay's Fine Detail Enhancement can extract fine details in the image that were masked by this compression. Finally, Anchor Bay's Edge Enhancement can improve the perceived sharpness of the image without adding additional ringing.


*Q: What does the color of the power LED on EDGE mean?

A:* EDGE power LED color table:


LED Description

No LED = Standby Mode

Red/Solid = No Signal Received

Green/Solid = Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue/Solid = The EDGE is processing the input


*Specifications and features subject to change without notice.*

*DVDO and DVDO EDGE are trademarks of Anchor Bay Technologies.*
 
 


 

EDGE Comparison.pdf 47.0595703125k . file


----------



## Q of BanditZ

When do you expect to start shipping these?


----------



## joerod

Impressive features at an impressive price...


----------



## bob ross

How would this hold up to the Reon in my Onkyo 875? Blows it out of the water? Not as good? Slightly worse? Slightly better?


----------



## Blacklac

Should this unit have better performance than a VP20 with ABT102? It does seem to have more advanced features...


All I want is the best picture quality within this price range. Able to output 1366x768 and 1360x768 over HDMI is also a major factor me for.


My options were a VP20 w/102 and Gefen with Realta (who knows when







). Now this too.







I was just thinking today, why video processors aren't hitting this price target.


----------



## joerod

I guess we will have to wait and see how it performs. An ETA would be nice...


----------



## HDgaming42

Looking forward to seeing more! However, this:



> _Quote:_
> _
> 
> 
> 480p-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 720p-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080i-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080p-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 
> 576p-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 720p-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080i-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080p-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 
> 1080p-24 ([email protected])
> 
> 
> VGA ([email protected])_


_
_

bothers me. Are you limited to these presets or can you customize resolutions? No love for plasma/oddball lcd? and only 1 VGA resolution?


I would love to feed my display its native resolution (1366) with this guy--hope there's customizations available. (and yes, my set accepts 1366 x 768 over HDMI and DVI without scaling--rare it seems)


----------



## westgate

allright!!

re output aspect ratio controls.

is there a setting for the vertical stretch needed for a lens based 2.35:1 cih setup?

i went thru post twice but saw no reference to said subject.

or could it be done from input a/r controls?


T.I.A.


----------



## AndreYew

So the $799 question: if your display size is among the EDGE's presets, and you don't need SDI, is there any reason to get a VP50Pro over the EDGE?


This sounds perfect for someone with a 1080p panel display.


--Andre


----------



## [email protected]

EDGE is capable of detecting the "preferred" format that is reported by a display in its EDID. If that "preferred" format is not one of the default formats supported by EDGE (480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, or VGA) it can still be selected using the 'Auto' Output Format selection option. So if you have a 1920x1200 display that reports that 1920x1200 is the "preferred" format (which most PC monitors do) you will be able to output this resolution from your EDGE. If your display is a 1366x768 LCD that reports that its "preferred" format is 720p you will not be able to output the native resolution of this display.


There is no custom output timing option, like the VP30/VP50/VP50PRO have, on EDGE.


----------



## bootman_head_fi

Looks like this is targeted towards newer 1080p sets and not older 768p sets.

The VP line will handle those.

Awesome features for the price though.

This will set the new price vs performance bar very high.


Availability date?


----------



## R Miyashiro

It's nice that ABT has finally decided to upgrade their remote design to a backlit one. I've always found it ironic that one of my more expensive components has one of the cheapest looking remotes. Then again I've mapped out most of my favorite buttons onto my receiver's remote, and maybe ABT rightly assumed that most of us wouldn't use the supplied remote.


I'm really glad that the Edge is incorporating HDMI 1.3 since I am amongst those who currently has to choose between no bitstream to my receiver or placing the receiver before the DVDO and forgoing lipsynch and auto switching. I for one am too lazy to adjust the audio delay each time my resolution changes and really like auto switching (I hope this will be an included feature) so am currently passing LPCM over HDMI. This would be the biggest reason for me to upgrade since I recently bought a Algolith Flea (instead of upgrading to the Pro) for noise reduction.


I also wonder what advantages the VP20/30/50 still have over the Edge and might be amongst those who make the upgrade. I notice that the Edge has far fewer non HDMI ins listed, but this isn't a problem since my LD player is the only thing that I have that doesn't have HDMI. I also don't see test pattens listed, but assume it was just forgotten on the list since it is an easy feature to include.


Is having an internal power supply an upgrade? I am amongst the many who had my power supply die on me and had to buy a replacement. Wouldn't having an internal supply raise the temperature? I assume that the Edge will be a fanless system.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14338526
> 
> 
> allright!!
> 
> re output aspect ratio controls.
> 
> is there a setting for the vertical stretch needed for a lens based 2.35:1 cih setup?
> 
> i went thru post twice but saw no reference to said subject.
> 
> or could it be done from input a/r controls?



A 33% vertical stretch can be accomplished by using the Vertical Zoom control on the input.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Miyashiro* /forum/post/14338658
> 
> 
> I also don't see test pattens listed, but assume it was just forgotten on the list since it is an easy feature to include.



There are no internal test patterns included in EDGE.



> Quote:
> Is having an internal power supply an upgrade? I am amongst the many who had my power supply die on me and had to buy a replacement. Wouldn't having an internal supply raise the temperature? I assume that the Edge will be a fanless system.



The internal power supply on EDGE is very robust. EDGE is fanless and there are no issues with heat on EDGE .


----------



## joerod

So I may sale my 50pro and get the EDGE. Is there any reason not to?


----------



## joerod

If tradition holds it won't be out until November. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Curmudgeonx

You have my attention. How do the chips in the EDGE compare to the purported Gefen TV Pro?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14338811
> 
> 
> So I may sale my 50pro and get the EDGE. Is there any reason not to?



EDGE is based on our ABT2010 ASIC which has all of the technology currently in the VP50PRO. VP50PRO is based on FPGAs which can be updated with new algorithms not available on our ABT2010. That is as much as I am going to say right now.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14338813
> 
> 
> If tradition holds it won't be out until November. Does that sound about right?



Stay tuned for a special "Public Beta" offer that should appear in the 'Sticky' section. I think you will be surprised how close we are to the EDGE.


----------



## joerod

Great. I will be more than happy to BETA test for you...


----------



## Jason Turk

See my sticky on the top of the forum about beta testers!!










Any questons, let me know.


----------



## shamus

Josh, will it have the ability to output a zoomed out 2.35 image and than instantly shrink it for 16x9 material like the 50 can?


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob ross* /forum/post/14338228
> 
> 
> How would this hold up to the Reon in my Onkyo 875? Blows it out of the water? Not as good? Slightly worse? Slightly better?



loads better, not even close


-Gary


----------



## jd213

Wow, that is an insanely good deal. I'll probably be keeping my VP50Pro, but I have to wonder if DVDO will release a new VP model after this since the Edge will be so inexpensive and will do all the essentials of the Pro.


I can't imagine too many people will be interested in paying $2000+ for a high-end processor from here on, DVDO or otherwise. But I hope DVDO will try and lure more customers with improvements to the Pro.


----------



## joerod

I will be curious to see how it performs against the 50pro. I will also second Gary and say the REON in the Onkyo/Integra units will not even come close...


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338836
> 
> 
> EDGE is based on our ABT2010 ASIC which has all of the technology currently in the VP50PRO. VP50PRO is based on FPGAs which can be updated with new algorithms not available on our ABT2010. That is as much as I am going to say right now.













And the downside is...? (besides no custom res.) This looks like hella performance for the price.


----------



## do not freeze

wow this is awesome!


----------



## Paul Butler

Any possibility that the Edge could be upgraded with Test Patterns and Color Management adjustments in the future (I see there is a Service Port on the back)?


I think that these are the only things stopping this from being an *absolute* killer product (at present its just a killer!)


Paul


----------



## VideoGrabber

Josh wrote:

> _Progressive Cadence Detection™


Film-based content, which originated at 24 frames per second, is broadcast at 50 or 60Hz. Anchor Bay's Progressive Cadence Detection can lock on to the original 3:2 cadence in the broadcast, reacquiring the original 24 frames per second. This signal can then be output at a source-locked 24Hz eliminating the judder that existed in the original broadcast signal. *Progressive ReProcessing* can be used with 480p, 576p, 720p and *1080p* input signals._


----------



## o27

Hmm how would this perform on my Pioneer 5080XD vs. a Lumagen HDP?


Will the missing 1366*768 be an issue with my display?


Otherwise it sure sounds like a steal.


----------



## 02fx4dude

I wish I had seen this before I bought my new AVR. But I'm still interested.


When can we expect to be able to purchase one?


----------



## joerod

DVDO, AVS for starters...


----------



## Gino AUS

Would definitely consider this for my 1080p fixed pixel displays. Is beta testing restricted to US only or can we in Australia join too?


EDIT- Nevermind, found the sticky.


What cosmetic/hardware differences are there in the beta and production models?


----------



## fubarduck

Will this product have the ability to turn off Progressive Cadence Detection for lower latency gaming with progressive-source game consoles?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338550
> 
> 
> EDGE is capable of detecting the "preferred" format that is reported by a display in its EDID. If that "preferred" format is not one of the default formats supported by EDGE (480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, or VGA) it can still be selected using the 'Auto' Output Format selection option. So if you have a 1920x1200 display that reports that 1920x1080 is the "preferred" format (which most PC monitors do) you will be able to output this resolution from your EDGE. If your display is a 1366x768 LCD that reports that its "preferred" format is 720p you will not be able to output the native resolution of this display.
> 
> 
> There is no custom output timing option, like the VP30/VP50/VP50PRO have, on EDGE.



Thanks for clarifying this Josh. Incredible value regardless. Would you consider adding 1366 resolutions? Is it even possible at this stage? It will be a mute issue when I finally pull the trigger on a native 1080p set, but until then it sure would be nice to have a 1366 preset if custom resolutions aren't possible.


Can't see a sales related reason to omit it--is this a technical issue? (thanks in advance for expanding upon your original statement--if you can)


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Custom timings and resolutions...I could be way off on this but I'm betting that somewhere down the road firmwares could enable those features.


From where I sit, it's obvious that this thing is VP50 Jr. with some nice twists that even those units don't have.


I'm stunned at how robust the features are given this price point in contrast with those 50 series units. This thing's really close!


Clearly a giant killer in the makings.


My best guess is that when the final Edge streets we'll see price drops on the other DVDO units and firmwares and nice things like that.


It's really amazing how "close" to the 50 series these things are, at least according to Josh's opening post with the planned specs. I'd have to believe that the 50's would see a price drop right away when the final Edge streets.


----------



## Otto J

I guess this news kills 90% of Gefen Realta sales... (it should, at least!)


----------



## Blacklac

The Gefen is still nice for us plasma owners. $100 cheaper too. Realta's no slouch.










If this DVDO offered 1360x768, 1365x768 and 1366x768 scaling, I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto J* /forum/post/14341977
> 
> 
> I guess this news kills 90% of Gefen Realta sales... (it should, at least!)



I think it stalls sales for everyone, including DVDO themselves.










Again, specs can always change, but as best I can see...this Edge is purported to have a LOT of the same features that the far more expensive 50 series units have.


I'm thrilled about this in general because quite frankly, this market has been WAY overdue for an outright giant killer to finally shake things up.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14342133
> 
> 
> The Gefen is still nice for us plasma owners. $100 cheaper too. Realta's no slouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this DVDO offered 1360x768, 1365x768 and 1366x768 scaling, I wouldn't think twice.



I bet it'll see firmware down the road that'll enable those features.


----------



## jp_stargazer

Will the DVDO upgrade program apply to the Edge? I JUST ordered a VP50 and I'd like to know that if the general consensus once this is released is that it outclasses the VP50 in critical areas that I could upgrade if I choose. Or would this be a downgrade? Eh, I'm kinda new to this stuff.


I'm expecting to be in home theater heaven when my VP50 comes though, so maybe I'll forget all about the Edge...


----------



## dlm10541

Keep in mind that this is a fixed chip design so features can not be added later--only bug fixes as Josh said.


The value of the VP series and other higher priced processors on the market lies in the range of customization and control that is possible. Some need this capability.


However many do not and this product is for them.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14342339
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that this is a fixed chip design so features can not be added later--only bug fixes as Josh said.



This is why I'll be praying they add plasma resolutons before release.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto J* /forum/post/14341977
> 
> 
> I guess this news kills 90% of Gefen Realta sales... (it should, at least!)



IMO, the constantly changing release date of the Gefen Realta did that already.


----------



## Lawguy

When will some company other than Lumagen offer advanced gamut and gamma controls?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lawguy* /forum/post/14342646
> 
> 
> When will some company other than Lumagen offer advanced gamut and gamma controls?



I got a feeling its coming to the Pro...


----------



## dj_james

so this one is probably not for anyone using a 1024x768 pdp, correct?


----------



## CCONKLIN1

The advantage that you have is that the vp50

(and pro) is available NOW. Who knows when this will be available other than to beta testers. I loved my VP50 except except for the fact that it sucked passing the newer audio codecs. Video wise it was great!

Good luck!

Chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp_stargazer* /forum/post/14342137
> 
> 
> Will the DVDO upgrade program apply to the Edge? I JUST ordered a VP50 and I'd like to know that if the general consensus once this is released is that it outclasses the VP50 in critical areas that I could upgrade if I choose. Or would this be a downgrade? Eh, I'm kinda new to this stuff.
> 
> 
> I'm expecting to be in home theater heaven when my VP50 comes though, so maybe I'll forget all about the Edge...


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Butler* /forum/post/14341054
> 
> 
> Any possibility that the Edge could be upgraded with Test Patterns and Color Management adjustments in the future (I see there is a Service Port on the back)?
> 
> 
> I think that these are the only things stopping this from being an *absolute* killer product (at present its just a killer!)
> 
> 
> Paul



EDGE is not intended to be a technology platform like our VP line products. We have no intention of adding Color Management to EDGE before it goes to production (or after it is in production).


----------



## iMbEst

the beta tester thread referred me to here, then here must go back to the sticky? so...infinite loop ?!


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14339448
> 
> 
> Josh, will it have the ability to output a zoomed out 2.35 image and than instantly shrink it for 16x9 material like the 50 can?



I am not quite sure what you mean by this. What is the application?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14342997
> 
> 
> the beta tester thread referred me to here, then here must go back to the sticky? so...infinite loop ?!



The Beta Tester thread refers you to this thread if you would like more information about EDGE. If you would like to submit the questionnaire to be a Public Beta tester you must go to: www.dvdo.com/edge


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14342999
> 
> 
> I am not quite sure what you mean by this. What is the application?



Sorry Josh... its hard to explain.


I have a 2.35 screen and zoom out a 2.35 image to fit it. I set display to 16x9 and screen to 2.35. I now just simply set the input aspect ratio to whatever setting the movie is and everything fits perfectly on my screen without the use of a lens.


----------



## Hothersale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14342561
> 
> 
> This is why I'll be praying they add plasma resolutons before release.



I really doubt this is going to happen because these signal types are not video standards like 1080p, 1080i, 720p, etc.


The required signal timings for 1366x768 (for example) vary *a lot* between display manufacturers -- there is no one "1366x768 signal" that will work for everyone. (I made this mistake when I bought a VP20; it *looked* like it had the preset resolution I needed, but it didn't work with my display at all.)


By sticking to just the standard signal types, DVDO avoids this can of worms entirely.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

So I don't derail the VP50 pro thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/14341205
> 
> 
> why don't people wait and see a Edge before they try and compare it to the VP50pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary



Specs can always change but it's obvious the Edge is being set up as a giant killer and if you've looked carefully at Josh's opening post in that Edge thread, it has to stun you how many of the features from the 50's are set to be in this Edge unit for a fraction of the price.


I think Gary J. is dead on. I bet when the final Edge streets, we see price drops on the other units, for starters.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1051294 


You sign up for the Beta yet?










The response:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/14342951
> 
> 
> again pure speculation Q
> 
> 
> BTW this is the VP50pro thread guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1051246 


Read Josh's post that opens this very thread up. How much of that is "speculation?" How much of my previous post is just "speculation?"


Please be as specific as you can. Direct quotes would be ideal.


The facts couldn't be more clear: That product, those specs, at a list of $800 is a giant killer.


It's enough of a giant killer that I can't imagine that DVDO doesn't consider a price drop on some of their other products when Edge hits the streets in a few months or whenever it is. Compare the specs that Josh cites in the first post here vs. those of the VP50 and VP50 Pro and then think about the huge price differences between those vs. the Edge.


Something's got to give.










Typically with electronics: They go down in price as times goes by anyways.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hothersale* /forum/post/14343120
> 
> 
> I really doubt this is going to happen because these signal types are not video standards like 1080p, 1080i, 720p, etc.
> 
> 
> The required signal timings for 1366x768 (for example) vary *a lot* between display manufacturers -- there is no one "1366x768 signal" that will work for everyone. (I made this mistake when I bought a VP20; it *looked* like it had the preset resolution I needed, but it didn't work with my display at all.)
> 
> 
> By sticking to just the standard signal types, DVDO avoids this can of worms entirely.



Thanks for that, I wasn't aware they differed. Now I know why the Gefen has 2 different 1366x768 and others too.


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/14343126
> 
> 
> So I don't derail the VP50 pro thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs can always change but it's obvious the Edge is being set up as a giant killer and if you've looked carefully at Josh's opening post in that Edge thread, it has to stun you how many of the features from the 50's are set to be in this Edge unit for a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> I think Gary J. is dead on. I bet when the final Edge streets, we see price drops on the other units, for starters.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1051294
> 
> 
> You sign up for the Beta yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The response:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1051246
> 
> 
> Read Josh's post that opens this very thread up. How much of that is "speculation?" How much of my previous post is just "speculation?"
> 
> 
> Please be as specific as you can. Direct quotes would be ideal.
> 
> 
> The facts couldn't be more clear: That product, those specs, at a list of $800 is a giant killer.
> 
> 
> It's enough of a giant killer that I can't imagine that DVDO doesn't consider a price drop on some of their other products when Edge hits the streets in a few months or whenever it is. Compare the specs that Josh cites in the first post here vs. those of the VP50 and VP50 Pro and then think about the huge price differences between those vs. the Edge.
> 
> 
> Something's got to give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically with electronics: They go down in price as times goes by anyways.



I am sure Josh will address your concerns, I am not at liberty to nor can I answer for DVDO's intention or plans










but on the other hand I am sure Josh will tell you that the Edge is not to replace the VP50pro, nor would it be a giant killer of their own product, the VP50pro is in fact a giant







, it remains to be seen publicly how the Edge stacks up in a multitude of areas that specs don't always explain


-Gary


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/14343331
> 
> 
> I am sure Josh will address your concerns, I am not at liberty to nor can I answer for DVDO's intention or plans



*quietly slips briefcase under table*


You sure?











> Quote:
> but on the other hand I am sure Josh will tell you that the Edge is not to replace the VP50pro,



Of course not! I certainly wasn't suggesting that!



> Quote:
> ... nor would it be a giant killer of their own product, the VP50pro is in fact a giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it remains to be seen publicly how the Edge stacks up in a multitude of areas that specs don't always explain
> 
> 
> -Gary



Agreed.


Somewhere in my previous post perhaps I should have been more specific, like: "The Edge is poised to potentially be a giant killer."


Better?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14343274
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I wasn't aware they differed. Now I know why the Gefen has 2 different 1366x768 and others too.



Hothersale is exactly right.


There are no standards for 1366x768 (or 1360x768). In our VP line products we have 4 presets to handle these resolutions and the user may be forced to change sync polarity or horizontally/vertically shift the image to get 1:1. Most users do not want to go through this kind of advanced setup and these displays are becoming less and less popular.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14343109
> 
> 
> Sorry Josh... its hard to explain.
> 
> 
> I have a 2.35 screen and zoom out a 2.35 image to fit it. I set display to 16x9 and screen to 2.35. I now just simply set the input aspect ratio to whatever setting the movie is and everything fits perfectly on my screen without the use of a lens.



This can be accomplished using the input aspect ratio of EDGE but it is not as easy as it is on the VP50PRO which has specific features (Output Aspect Ratio controls for Display _and Screen_) which EDGE does not.


----------



## AndreYew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dj_james* /forum/post/14342782
> 
> 
> so this one is probably not for anyone using a 1024x768 pdp, correct?



You won't get 1:1 pixel mapping, so your display will be applying its own scaling on top of the EDGE's. But you still do benefit from what is probably the best deinterlacing in the world, as well as the MNR, cadence detection, etc. of the EDGE.


--Andre


----------



## fubarduck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fubarduck* /forum/post/14341711
> 
> 
> Will this product have the ability to turn off Progressive Cadence Detection for lower latency gaming with progressive-source game consoles?



OK, I feel a little left out that mine didn't get answered!










This is really the make or break feature for the EDGE becoming the ultimate HT Gaming accessory.


----------



## bootman_head_fi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fubarduck* /forum/post/14343837
> 
> 
> OK, I feel a little left out that mine didn't get answered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really the make or break feature for the EDGE becoming the ultimate HT Gaming accessory.



You want to know if this is what happens when in game mode, correct?



> Quote:
> Game Mode with very low latency (sub-1 frame delay)


----------



## Jason Turk

For people interested in ordering now, they are running a beta program. It is $500 (see sticky at the top of this forum). Follow the instructions and you can get in on the beta program!


Thanks!


----------



## fubarduck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bootman_head_fi* /forum/post/14344195
> 
> 
> You want to know if this is what happens when in game mode, correct?



The Game Mode is a *deinterlacing mode*, which means not available when using Progressive input sources. Both the VP50 and VP50Pro suffered from this foible, which meant that you could play games lag-free at 480i but if you had any sources at 480p, 720p, 1080p (Wii, PS3, XBox 360), they would lag by three frames due to cadence detection that couldn't be turned off.


The VP50Pro corrected this issue with a firmware update (allowing you to turn off cadence detection), but the VP50 never got this feature AFAIK making it a total joke as an HT Gaming device. I sold my VP50 and "upgraded" to a VP30 with ABT102d to work around this!


I hope that DVDO can overcome this hurdle with the EDGE and create a truly end-all HT Gaming product. Perhaps a "Game Mode" for Progressive sources could be selectable to ensure that cadence detection is disabled.


----------



## Fudoh

Didn't the VP50 (non pro) get the "cadence detection off" function quite recently with the last FW upgrade ? I think so.


----------



## [email protected]

"Game Mode" on EDGE is different than the Game Modes on VP20/VP30/VP50/VP50PRO. The VP line of products have two different deinterlacing modes called "Game Mode 1" and "Game Mode 2". EDGE has a mode called "Game Mode" that allows a user to define whether or not a game console is connected on a specific input. Once this mode is applied the deinterlacing mode that will be used on that input (for interlaced sources) is "Game Mode 1" *additionally* if the input is progressive, Progressive Cadence Detection will be turned off on that input.


----------



## Hothersale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/14345399
> 
> 
> Didn't the VP50 (non pro) get the "cadence detection off" function quite recently with the last FW upgrade ? I think so.



Yes, it did.


----------



## VideoGrabber

Josh wrote:

> _EDGE is not intended to be a technology platform like our VP line products. We have no intention of adding Color Management to EDGE before it goes to production (or after it is in production)._


----------



## fubarduck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14345458
> 
> 
> "Game Mode" on EDGE is different than the Game Modes on VP20/VP30/VP50/VP50PRO. The VP line of products have two different deinterlacing modes called "Game Mode 1" and "Game Mode 2". EDGE has a mode called "Game Mode" that allows a user to define whether or not a game console is connected on a specific input. Once this mode is applied the deinterlacing mode that will be used on that input (for interlaced sources) is "Game Mode 1" *additionally* if the input is progressive, Progressive Cadence Detection will be turned off on that input.



Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to clarify this feature. Sounds spot-on perfect to me.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't the VP50 (non pro) get the "cadence detection off" function quite recently with the last FW upgrade ? I think so.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hothersale* /forum/post/14345462
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.



Cool, haven't been keeping up with the VP50 updates since I sold mine. Better late than never.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14345458
> 
> 
> "Game Mode" on EDGE is different than the Game Modes on VP20/VP30/VP50/VP50PRO. The VP line of products have two different deinterlacing modes called "Game Mode 1" and "Game Mode 2". EDGE has a mode called "Game Mode" that allows a user to define whether or not a game console is connected on a specific input. Once this mode is applied the deinterlacing mode that will be used on that input (for interlaced sources) is "Game Mode 1" *additionally* if the input is progressive, Progressive Cadence Detection will be turned off on that input.



What about combo game/film devices like the PS3? If the Game mode is tied to an input, then I hope it is easy to turn on/off (remote button or code?). I watch BluRays and play games on my PS3.


----------



## Otto J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/14343126
> 
> 
> 
> It's enough of a giant killer that I can't imagine that DVDO doesn't consider a price drop on some of their other products when Edge hits the streets in a few months or whenever it is. Compare the specs that Josh cites in the first post here vs. those of the VP50 and VP50 Pro and then think about the huge price differences between those vs. the Edge.
> 
> 
> Something's got to give.



I'm not so sure. Time will tell, but basically, if the EDGE covers your needs (it does have features that the VP50 doesn't), why would you care if a VP50 was 2x or 3x the price? You wouldn't buy the VP50 anyway, even if the price increase diminished. Likewise, if the EDGE does not cover your needs (say you need custom resolutions), would you buy it just because it is cheap? They are different products for different markets. Obviously the EDGE will take away _a lot_ of the VP50 sales, because a lot of the VP50 buyers really don't need the flexibility etc. that the VP50 has to offer. But that's a calculated risk. Now that the EDGE _IS_ here (well, will be), and it will take away some VP50 sales, all DVDO can do about it is make sure they make the most of it - and I'm not sure they will maximize their income by bringing down the price of the VP series.


If anything, the EDGE slowing down sales of the VP series might make the VP's even more of a niche product, making the need for higher margins on this product even higher.


I do suspect that the VP line would be cut in numbers though. With the recent price cut of the VP50, is there really a need for a VP30? (in this country at least, VP30 + ABT102 is MORE than a VP50...) And the VP20, most people in the target group will buy an EDGE instead. My guess (!) would be that the line will be cut down to EDGE, VP50 and VP50Pro, with the latter two remaining at the current price points.


----------



## Maestro J

Anyone respond to the beta tester survey and get an out of office reply in their email inbox? (out of office until 7/28)


I just want to make sure it is definitely received as Jason's sticky indicates I will know something in about 3 days.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoGrabber* /forum/post/14345517
> 
> 
> Josh wrote:
> 
> > _EDGE is not intended to be a technology platform like our VP line products. We have no intention of adding Color Management to EDGE before it goes to production (or after it is in production)._


----------



## Paul Butler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14342991
> 
> 
> EDGE is not intended to be a technology platform like our VP line products. We have no intention of adding Color Management to EDGE before it goes to production (or after it is in production).




Thanks for the clarification Josh.


I have to say, it is one VERY nice looking processor and to say its fully loaded is an understatement!



Paul


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maestro J* /forum/post/14345898
> 
> 
> Anyone respond to the beta tester survey and get an out of office reply in their email inbox? (out of office until 7/28)
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure it is definitely received as Jason's sticky indicates I will know something in about 3 days.



Yeah, I got one of those after beta signup, I sent an email to the edge beta email address and got a reply from the person who was "out of the office" saying that the auto-responder was not supposed to be on.


----------



## JFR0317




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maestro J* /forum/post/14345898
> 
> 
> Anyone respond to the beta tester survey and get an out of office reply in their email inbox? (out of office until 7/28)
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure it is definitely received as Jason's sticky indicates I will know something in about 3 days.



I got the same out-of-office auto-reply messages from two different anchorbay email addresses. Hopefully, the completed survey was automatically emailed to multiple anchorbay folks.


----------



## usualsuspects

deleted because it was off topic


----------



## Gard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hothersale* /forum/post/14343120
> 
> 
> I really doubt this is going to happen because these signal types are not video standards like 1080p, 1080i, 720p, etc.
> 
> 
> The required signal timings for 1366x768 (for example) vary *a lot* between display manufacturers -- there is no one "1366x768 signal" that will work for everyone. (I made this mistake when I bought a VP20; it *looked* like it had the preset resolution I needed, but it didn't work with my display at all.)
> 
> 
> By sticking to just the standard signal types, DVDO avoids this can of worms entirely.



Or may be not

Josh said it would apply prefered res in EDID.So EDID-emulators may work.
http://www.spatz-tech.com/spatz/hdmiwizard.htm


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoGrabber* /forum/post/14345517
> 
> 
> Josh wrote:
> 
> > _EDGE is not intended to be a technology platform like our VP line products. We have no intention of adding Color Management to EDGE before it goes to production (or after it is in production)._


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maestro J* /forum/post/14345898
> 
> 
> Anyone respond to the beta tester survey and get an out of office reply in their email inbox? (out of office until 7/28)
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure it is definitely received as Jason's sticky indicates I will know something in about 3 days.



Your questionnaire was received and we will get back to you.


----------



## [email protected]

Per several requests I have added a PDF that compares EDGE to the VP50PRO and VP50 to the opening post of this thread.


----------



## Gino AUS

Thanks Josh, that's very helpful.


So what are the differences between beta and production cosmetics/hardware?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14343423
> 
> 
> This can be accomplished using the input aspect ratio of EDGE but it is not as easy as it is on the VP50PRO which has specific features (Output Aspect Ratio controls for Display _and Screen_) which EDGE does not.



Thanks Josh


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14347522
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh, that's very helpful.
> 
> 
> So what are the differences between beta and production cosmetics/hardware?



The hardware of the Beta units is exactly the same as production units. The chassis (cosmetics) of Beta units is different from production units in that the plastics on the front of the the production units will have a higher quality finish on them.


----------



## dj_james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndreYew* /forum/post/14343726
> 
> 
> You won't get 1:1 pixel mapping, so your display will be applying its own scaling on top of the EDGE's. But you still do benefit from what is probably the best deinterlacing in the world, as well as the MNR, cadence detection, etc. of the EDGE.
> 
> 
> --Andre



thanks, i need to check out some of the other dvdo products i guess, it just seems that they may be out of my price range.


----------



## dj_james

i see that the dvdo vp20 supports 1024x768 under "pc resolutions," is this only through "pc" inputs or will it output this through hdmi?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dj_james* /forum/post/14347757
> 
> 
> i see that the dvdo vp20 supports 1024x768 under "pc resolutions," is this only through "pc" inputs or will it output this through hdmi?



This is supported on both analog and digital, HDMI, outputs.


----------



## VideoGrabber

> _Per several requests I have added a PDF that compares EDGE to the VP50PRO and VP50_


----------



## joerod

Comparison PDF is nice. It shows how serious DVDO is about the performance of The Edge. Still though, you can see where it is not for the serious VP crowd. I still would really like to put one in my set up and see just how well it performs with my vast assortment of components...


----------



## Jason Turk

DVDO did receive quite a few inquiries. Not sure why the autoreply, but if anyone is concerned, feel free to email me at [email protected] and I can confirm that you are on the list.


Thanks!


----------



## EmoryS

I, for one, think the HDMI Audio Only feature of the EDGE is one of the best features!










I am seriously looking at getting a VP50Pro, but since there is only one HDMI output I still haven't quite figured out how to get the higher resolution audio into a receiver without corrupting the video.


To bad the HDMI Audio Only feature can't be added to the VP50Pro.


-EmoryS


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14347267
> 
> 
> Per several requests I have added a PDF that compares EDGE to the VP50PRO and VP50 to the opening post of this thread.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14349181
> 
> 
> Comparison PDF is nice. It shows how serious DVDO is about the performance of The Edge. Still though, you can see where it is not for the serious VP crowd. I still would really like to put one in my set up and see just how well it performs with my vast assortment of components...



The PDF is very helpful.


All I can say is, on paper, it's still pretty remarkable how much territory the Edge does indeed cover considering the price points across the product line.


I really do think 2 HDMI outs should be standard and I think that's huge here for the Edge.


----------



## Jason Turk

I concur. When I saw that dual HDMI output feature last week I was quite impressed. Well thought out for sure.


----------



## parkes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338760
> 
> 
> A 33% vertical stretch can be accomplished by using the Vertical Zoom control on the input.



To clarify on the 2.35:1 question. If I understand correctly, the EDGE will only allow a zoom as compared to a stretch that would be on the VP line. Correct?


----------



## Magnus_CA

Josh,


Can you post the promotional PDF you just sent out to retailers?


Also, can you say a little more about the Black Bar eliminator feature?


Thanks!


----------



## macboy

Ouch. I see that it is limited to standard resolutions at only 60 Hz output (50 Hz for PAL) in addition to 24 Hz. This is definitely not being marketted for us CRT projector fanboys, or indeed, for anyone with a display that is not natively 1920x1080 or 1280x720 (which is _most people_ since most HD displays are not natively at a standard resolution!). I bought my Lumagen VisionHDP largely based on its programmable output resolution capability. Part of Lumagen's philosphy is to produce products which do not impose arbitrary limitations. If DVDO shared the same mind-set, then this box would have blown away the competition. Too bad.


----------



## dlm10541

Take a look at the rest of the DVDO offering-specifically the VP series. I think you will find no arbitrary limitations on these products.


This product is not designed for the high end market like the Lumagen and DVDO VP series


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macboy* /forum/post/14350601
> 
> 
> Ouch. I see that it is limited to standard resolutions at only 60 Hz output (50 Hz for PAL) in addition to 24 Hz. This is definitely not being marketted for us CRT projector fanboys, or indeed, for anyone with a display that is not natively 1920x1080 or 1280x720 (which is _most people_ since most HD displays are not natively at a standard resolution!). I bought my Lumagen VisionHDP largely based on its programmable output resolution capability. Part of Lumagen's philosphy is to produce products which do not impose arbitrary limitations. If DVDO shared the same mind-set, then this box would have blown away the competition. Too bad.



if you want those features get a VP unit, that is the entire point here as Don just said










-Gary


----------



## jackox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14347676
> 
> 
> The hardware of the Beta units is exactly the same as production units. The chassis (cosmetics) of Beta units is different from production units in that the plastics on the front of the the production units will have a higher quality finish on them.



Hi Josh !


Will it be possible to switche from the Beta's face to the production unit face ?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macboy* /forum/post/14350601
> 
> 
> If DVDO shared the same mind-set...



If they shared the same mindset as Lumagen, prices would be going up too!


----------



## jackox

As far as I understand it, EDGE is not a replacement unit of the VP line, it is a whole new concept.


The VP50Pro is still the flagship of DVDO scalers.


That being said Edge features few extras that seem realy interesting, 6 HDMI inputs, Audio dedicated HDMI out (I love that feature ! A must have for HD audio codec) and more easy to use.


On the other hand the VPs still show more flexibility and more options, price wise I feel that EDGE is a complementary unit in the DVDO range and it will not take the place of the VP50 or the VP50Pro. It strikes at another market, mostly LCD and plasma users, even though I am conviced it could also be a very good addition in a projector based home theater.


----------



## joerod

Perfectly put. That is exactly how I view The Edge.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parkes* /forum/post/14350462
> 
> 
> To clarify on the 2.35:1 question. If I understand correctly, the EDGE will only allow a zoom as compared to a stretch that would be on the VP line. Correct?



also to [email protected]/anyone:

Would the zoom method result in a lesser pq than the stretch method?


----------



## jackox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14352003
> 
> 
> Perfectly put. That is exactly how I view The Edge.



Hi Joe !


The only thing is I already have a VP50Pro (which is not yet perfect, but is getting better and better with a very promised future).

I currently use the VP50Pro in a setup where EDGE would be more apropriate.


Well ... things to come anyway ...


----------



## Stevetd

Pardon my green-ness but, I'm not very knowledgeable about video processing. This unit has gotten my attention. First: I'm assuming each input can be set individually? This will be a huge plus as my a/v unit uses global settings, a real bummer. Second: Will I have a problem with a Pio 5010FD and 6010FD regarding the resolution limitations talked about in this thread? Thanks.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Yeah, I got the "autoreply" message also... apparently whoever is supposed to be reviewing the potential Beta Testers is currently on vacation.


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14343423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14343109
> 
> 
> Sorry Josh... its hard to explain.
> 
> 
> I have a 2.35 screen and zoom out a 2.35 image to fit it. I set display to 16x9 and screen to 2.35. I now just simply set the input aspect ratio to whatever setting the movie is and everything fits perfectly on my screen without the use of a lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can be accomplished using the input aspect ratio of EDGE but it is not as easy as it is on the VP50PRO which has specific features (Output Aspect Ratio controls for Display _and Screen_) which EDGE does not.
Click to expand...


To do what shamus want (which is what I want too), you need to use zoom at less than 100% and the zoom function of the VP50Pro is from 100% to 150%. So if the EDGE as the same zoom range as the VP50Pro, the EDGE will not be able to do that...


Am I right ?


Richard.


----------



## bobloblaw

The price of the EDGE definitely makes it attractive. One question it brings to mind is how it may effect the DVDO trade-in program. For example, right now you can trade-in a VP30 w/ABT102 for $1600 in credit towards a new processor. I'll be surprised if these trade-in values remain the same and DVDO would allow you to trade a VP30/ABT102 combo for 2 EDGE processors (but it would be sweet!)


----------



## Jason Turk

Obviously there are pros to the VP series...otherwise they would 1. not have come out with the Edge or 2. discontinued the VP series. But, what this represents is a HUGE advancement in lower priced VP's. There are TONS of applications...people now can broaden their range of prepro/receiver choices because they don't have to worry about video processing in those...people can now make many projectors a CIH setup for a LOT less money...it is only barely more than a 6x1 HDMI switch, plus you have all the other benefits.


Is it for everyone? No...but at this price I'll be getting some for all my displays...


----------



## jackox

I back up that Jason !


I realy do think EDGE was the VP a lot of people were waiting for !

At this price range, nothing can deliver like the EDGE does !


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackox* /forum/post/14353708
> 
> 
> I realy do think EDGE was the VP a lot of people were waiting for !
> 
> At this price range, nothing can deliver like the EDGE does !



There's definetely a market for a decent VP under $1000, and not much to chose from for decent upconverting of SD content.


Let's hope the EDGE is released soon.


----------



## JackB

This looks like a nice unit but seems to be missing a glaring inexpensive(I think)feature. That is to offer two HDMI video outputs. I just added a Samsung DLP RPTV to my video room(Bat cave as my wife calls it) for average/normal TV watching. I have a 100" ceiling mounted DLP projector for movies and big sports events. I would think that many if not most of AVS hobbyists have a setup similar to mine. Am I correct in saying this product does not satisfy this basic need?


Right now I chase this problem by sending my HDDVD via HDMI to the projector. I send Direct TV component to the projector and it's HDMI output to the new Samsung. This works but it would be really nice to have both inputs output via HDMI to the two sets. I would love to have it's processing improve much of the Direct TV content, even the HD stuff I suspect. My AVR is older and does not have HDMI and I don't want to replace it at this time.


That being said, could this Monoprice device be my solution:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I hesitate to spend $799 on a quality product and then screw up the signal with a $15 device that could have been designed in originally for a very small product cost.


Jack


----------



## anam8tr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB* /forum/post/14354342
> 
> 
> This looks like a nice unit but seems to be missing a glaring inexpensive(I think)feature. That is to offer two HDMI video outputs. I just added a Samsung DLP RPTV to my video room(Bat cave as my wife calls it) for average/normal TV watching. I have a 100" ceiling mounted DLP projector for movies and big sports events. I would think that many if not most of AVS hobbyists have a setup similar to mine. Am I correct in saying this product does not satisfy this basic need?
> 
> 
> Right now I chase this problem by sending my HDDVD via HDMI to the projector. I send Direct TV component to the projector and it's HDMI output to the new Samsung. This works but it would be really nice to have both inputs output via HDMI to the two sets. I would love to have it's processing improve much of the Direct TV content, even the HD stuff I suspect. My AVR is older and does not have HDMI and I don't want to replace it at this time.
> 
> 
> That being said, could this Monoprice device be my solution:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> I hesitate to spend $799 on a quality product and then screw up the signal with a $15 device that could have been designed in originally for a very small product cost.
> 
> 
> Jack



I tried that Y split on my system and it was very flaky. I went with the 4x2 and it works great. Not sure where you are in relation to LA, but your more than welcome to borrow the Y split if you'd like.


----------



## Fudoh

With those passive splitters you can run into HDCP problems (experienced it myself). There are active 1x2 (or more ports) splitters or matrix-switches for $99 out there which will work perfectly and are not THIS expensive as well.....


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB* /forum/post/14354342
> 
> 
> This looks like a nice unit but seems to be missing a glaring inexpensive(I think)feature. That is to offer two HDMI video outputs. I just added a Samsung DLP RPTV to my video room(Bat cave as my wife calls it) for average/normal TV watching. I have a 100" ceiling mounted DLP projector for movies and big sports events. I would think that many if not most of AVS hobbyists have a setup similar to mine. Am I correct in saying this product does not satisfy this basic need?
> 
> 
> Right now I chase this problem by sending my HDDVD via HDMI to the projector. I send Direct TV component to the projector and it's HDMI output to the new Samsung. This works but it would be really nice to have both inputs output via HDMI to the two sets. I would love to have it's processing improve much of the Direct TV content, even the HD stuff I suspect. My AVR is older and does not have HDMI and I don't want to replace it at this time.
> 
> 
> That being said, could this Monoprice device be my solution:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> I hesitate to spend $799 on a quality product and then screw up the signal with a $15 device that could have been designed in originally for a very small product cost.
> 
> 
> Jack




It may be a low cost option to add but I think you're in the minority of people looking to support 2 HDMI display devices with one VP. This box can't be all things to all people at this price tag.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14352472
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got the "autoreply" message also... apparently whoever is supposed to be reviewing the potential Beta Testers is currently on vacation.



There are several people receiving the questionnaires within Anchor Bay. One of these people did have the auto reply feature turned on. I am the one reviewing the questionnaires and I don't plan on going vacation any time soon.


----------



## bearfun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14351965
> 
> 
> If they shared the same mindset as Lumagen, prices would be going up too!



I already talked with one on LUMAGENS techs and thay are coming out with a lower coast solution as well ,but he said it would not be under a thousand for there unit.So still no real comparisons with any other ,,,yet.I think there will be fare more competition for scalers under a grand than ever before.They have to get competitive before the newer display technology and better cheaper on board processors wipes them out.The law of business is expand and change ,improve before someone beats you to it .


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackox* /forum/post/14351919
> 
> 
> Hi Josh !
> 
> 
> Will it be possible to switch from the Beta's face to the production unit face ?



I'd like to know this too.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gino AUS* /forum/post/14354951
> 
> 
> I'd like to know this too.



Because of the front panel HDMI, IR and LED being in this face plate it is not something that most consumers would be able to swap out themselves. It is certainly something that we can consider, understood that this is something that we would have to charge for.


----------



## TomHuffman

What interests me the most about this product is what it isn't.


This is DVDO's attempt--a good one I think--to get some market penetration into the budget video processor market. The question remains what they will offer as a true update to the VP50Pro to service the high end and offer competition to the Lumagen Radiance, which has created a lot of interest because of its unique feature set.


The NEXT announcement from DVDO should be really interesting. If they can offer custom gamma/grayscale adjustments and color management in a VP50Pro replacement, this segment is going to have a lot to offer.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomHuffman* /forum/post/14356060
> 
> 
> The NEXT announcement from DVDO should be really interesting. If they can offer custom gamma/grayscale adjustments and color management in a VP50Pro replacement, this segment is going to have a lot to offer.



Who's to say the pro wont get that?


----------



## jd213

I could really use the HDMI audio-only output on the VP50Pro right now since my Monoprice 4x2 switcher/splitter (the new 2.5 version even) doesn't seem to want to pass any audio.


I hope it's a feature on the next in the VP line, and that it comes soon...


----------



## lightminer

Okay, I'm getting really confused. People are saying 'this is awesome for the non projector crowd' but then they are also say 'this is not for plasmas' because XxY resolution doesn't mean exactly the same thing to different manu's. Aren't Plasmas and Projectors the bulk of the market?


So, let me be very plain instead of asking a generic question: I have a TH-42PH9UK (1080i) and may upgrade to a TH-50PF10UK (1080p) at some point (or 11,12, series etc. when I get around to it).


For both of those models can I get 1:1 pixel mapping out of the Edge into the Plasma - i.e., no processing by the Plasma?


----------



## lightminer

In the owners manual for the TH-42PH9UK it says:


786,432 (1024 (W) X 768 (H))

[3,072 X 768 dots]


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightminer* /forum/post/14356653
> 
> 
> So, let me be very plain instead of asking a generic question: I have a TH-42PH9UK (1080i) and may upgrade to a TH-50PF10UK (1080p) at some point (or 11,12, series etc. when I get around to it).
> 
> 
> For both of those models can I get 1:1 pixel mapping out of the Edge into the Plasma - i.e., no processing by the Plasma?



IIRC the TH-42PH9UK has a native res of 1024 x 768. It isn't a supported output resolution of the Edge so no posiibility of 1:1.


The TH-50PK10UK is 1920x1080 and this is a supported output res from the Edge and 1:1 is a posibility.


I'm not that familar with these models but just because the input and native panel res match doesn't always result in 1:1 pixel mapping. It's worth double checking with owners to confrim under what conditions 1:1 is possible. There will always be some degree of processing in panel.


D


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightminer* /forum/post/14356653
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm getting really confused. People are saying 'this is awesome for the non projector crowd' but then they are also say 'this is not for plasmas' because XxY resolution doesn't mean exactly the same thing to different manu's.



Where are these people you're speaking of? I think if the native resolution of your projector or plasma matches one of the available presets this VP is perfect for you. Unfortunately, as someone else already pointed out, your panel wouldn't be a good candidate for this scaler if you are looking for 1:1 pixel mapping.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14356683
> 
> 
> IIRC the TH-42PH9UK has a native res of 1024 x 768. It isn't a supported output resolution of the Edge so no posiibility of 1:1.
> 
> 
> The TH-50PK10UK is 1920x1080 and this is a supported output res from the Edge and 1:1 is a posibility.
> 
> *I'm not that familar with these models but just because the input and native panel res match doesn't always result in 1:1 pixel mapping. It's worth double checking with owners to confrim under what conditions 1:1 is possible. There will always be some degree of processing in panel.*
> 
> 
> D




I believe you can get 1:1 with a 1024 x 768 signal into the DVI blade of the 9UK.


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14356701
> 
> 
> I believe you can get 1:1 with a 1024 x 768 signal into the DVI blade of the 9UK.



Thanks for the info.


It can be a bit hit and miss. My Fujitsu panel will accept 1:1 1360x768 over HDMI but only at 60hz which is a bit of problem as I live in Europe so no 1:1 with local material.










D


----------



## rlemesle

Add to it :


- zoom range from 50% to 150%

- multiple memories per input to recall zoom, pan and all other parameters (contrast, etc...)


And it will be *the* product allowing 2.35 screen with 16/9 display at an affordable price !


Richard.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14356915
> 
> 
> Add to it :
> 
> 
> - zoom range from 50% to 150%
> 
> - multiple memories per input to recall zoom, pan and all other parameters (contrast, etc...)
> 
> 
> And it will be *the* product allowing 2.35 screen with 16/9 display at an affordable price !
> 
> 
> Richard.




That already exists with the VP20


----------



## rlemesle

Not sure,


The VP20 have same limitation as the VP50Pro on the zoom range (according to its user manual). The zoom can be from 100% to 150%. And VP20 only have Display Aspect Ratio parameter, no Screen Aspect Ratio parameter. So I don't think VP20 allow you to do 16/9 on a 2.35 screen.


Negative zoom is called Underscan on VPxx products and is only referenced in the VP30, VP50 and VP50Pro user manual. VP20 doesn't have this functionality.


Does the EDGE have underscan capabilities ?


An advantage of the VP20 is the preset aspect ration (memory for zoom, pan and borders) and some more output resolution.


But the EDGE have better video processing and more inputs/outputs.


A comparison between the VP20 and the EDGE would be interessant since each one target digital and standard only display. But VP20 price tag is twice the price of the EDGE !


Richard.


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14357175
> 
> 
> Does the EDGE have underscan capabilities ?



Well, if you'd read the feature set Josh posted at the start of this thread you'd see:


Output Aspect Ratio Controls

•Presets: 4:3, 16:9

•Underscan Adjustment to eliminate Overscan inherent in a display


----------



## rlemesle












I read it more than once but probably too quickly...










So it is better than the VP20 which doesn't have this underscan feature.


Thanks Dale,


That's a good news !


Richard.


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14356683
> 
> 
> IIRC the TH-42PH9UK has a native res of 1024 x 768. It isn't a supported output resolution of the Edge so no posiibility of 1:1.



Actually, that's not the case. The Edge supports VGA, XGA and SXGA output resolutions. (That's 640x480, 1024x768 and 1280x1024 for those of you that are PC-terminology challenged.







) The latter two formats were added in a recent beta, so they aren't listed in the feature set shown in the first post in this thread.


- Dale Adams


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14358121
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not the case. The Edge supports VGA, XGA and SXGA output resolutions. (That's 640x480, 1024x768 and 1280x1024 for those of you that are PC-terminology challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The latter two formats were added in a recent beta, so they aren't listed in the feature set shown in the first post in this thread.
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams



Thanks for the info Dale but why not support 1366x768 as well??? I'm sure an argument could be made for other resolutions but there is such a prevalence of panels with this resolution available today.


----------



## Fudoh

Josh answered this a few postings above. 1366 seems to be no defined standard, so there are various versions of this resolution and they still might not work on every display. From a support standpoint it's probably wiser not to include them.


----------



## Gary J

Still if you add the Panasonic plasma version of 1366x768 you add a whole lot of displays. How hard can that be?


----------



## bobloblaw

I suspect it isn't a question of difficulty in the adding the functionality to support the various plasma resolutions, but that DVDO may not want to cannibalize sales of the VP line of processors. It seems pretty clear that the EDGE is meant to target customers who don't need many custom features, but do want to add quality video processing to their setups beyond what is possible is most mainstream receivers and pre/pros.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobloblaw* /forum/post/14358894
> 
> 
> DVDO may not want to cannibalize sales of the VP line of processors.



The fact that they are already adding new resolutions in beta does not seem to support that speculation.


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobloblaw* /forum/post/14358894
> 
> 
> I suspect it isn't a question of difficulty in the adding the functionality to support the various plasma resolutions, but that DVDO may not want to cannibalize sales of the VP line of processors. It seems pretty clear that the EDGE is meant to target customers who don't need many custom features, but do want to add quality video processing to their setups beyond what is possible is most mainstream receivers and pre/pros.



perfect explanation IMHO


-Gary


----------



## joerod

I agree. That sums up the Edge's target market. You get HDMI 1.3 switching and MNR, FIne Detail and Edge Enhancement. What more could the average set up need? This is a great solution for the majority of the market...


----------



## stepmback

Would I be able to feed a 1080p 60fps source (say blu-ray) and have this output 1080i 60? I say this because this would be ideal for my two tv setup. One is 1080p 60, other is not.


What are the available memory settings per input?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14359576
> 
> 
> Would I be able to feed a 1080p 60fps source (say blu-ray) and have this output 1080i 60? I say this because this would be ideal for my two tv setup. One is 1080p 60, other is not.
> 
> 
> What are the available memory settings per input?



Note, the second HDMI out is for audio only.


----------



## Jason Turk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightminer* /forum/post/14356667
> 
> 
> In the owners manual for the TH-42PH9UK it says:
> 
> 
> 786,432 (1024 (W) X 768 (H))
> 
> [3,072 X 768 dots]



Stick this in your back pocket for the future....there is no such thing as an interlaced digital display (1080i for instance). In the case of the plasma you have, it is 1024x768 (768p) native, so ideally for maximum performance, you want to feed it that resolution. The 1080i you are seeing is the maximum scan rate "input" it can take.


Hope that helps.


----------



## M_N

Josh,

I'd like to understand what limitations I can expect vs the VP50Pro I've been considering up until now. I live in PAL territory an my setup contains a 720p front projector, 16:9 screen, Oppo 980 DVD, PS3 BluRay and a STB automatically switching between 576i50/720p50/1080i50 depending on the channel currently watched.


1. Can I use different settings for MNR, FD and EE depending on input resolution provided by the STB?


2. Can 1080p24 be scaled to 720p48 (or 720p24)?


3. Is it possible to automatically get different output resolutions depending on what is transmitted by the PS3? (1080i60->720p60 for concert videos etc and 1080p24->720p24/48 for film content.)


4. The product brief PDF for the ABT2010 ASIC mentions support for sub-pixel Y/C delay but the EDGE comparison PDF states the opposite. Any chance that this feature will be enabled?


Thanks,

Mikael


----------



## lightminer

Thanks for the info everyone. If there are still options and DVDO is still working on the final specification I would definitely big-time say go look at Amazon or Visual Apex and mine their site for what the top selling Plasma's are. The Panasonic Pro line on Visual Apex was typically 4 of the top 6 or 7 slots for best sellers. So from a market perspective I think it would make sense to include those!


I understand if 'today' (versus a year ago or so) 1024x768 might be too small, but remember that at 42 inches 1080i and 1080p are only visually distinguishable by taping your eyeballs to the screen. Normal sitting distances (10 feet? 8? 14?) can't tell the difference. Anyway they seem to have the 50 inch sizes, so that is good.


Yeah - under "top selling pro plasmas" the top 2 are:


1. Panasonic TH-50PH11UK: Featuring 720p resolution, 15,000:1 contrast ratio

2. Panasonic TH-42PH11UK: Featuring 720p resolution, 15,000:1 contrast ratio


There are lots of people with mid-size living rooms that don't want them dominated by a huge TV. I just helped a friend choose a 37 inch - they could have afforded a 1080p 50 inch, but it didn't make sense in their living room.


Can anyone confirm for sure if it can be done via the computer-related settings mentioned above? Some say it can be done, but we don't seem to have concensus yet.


Also - with computer resolutions you have to be careful about rectangular vs square pixels. If I understand right, the pixels aren't square on the Plasma, and on a monitor with 1024 X 768 they would be square. Does this make a difference at the DVDO Edge output level? I've seen output not deal with the recatngular pixels vs square pixels correctly before. Everyone is fat when you go to widescreen.


----------



## lightminer

As to people above saying they should add the Panny version of 1366 - I agree. Aren't Panny and Pio the 2 top sellers? I would include the main resolutions for both. It is all market research, whatever the top sellers are. But - be careful! Not the top sellers overall. Be very careful here. The top sellers of units that are high quality enough that people are still willing to buy more stuff to add to them. The Costco 'how can it be that cheap' Plasma's from companies you've never heard of - people who buy those aren't going to add an Edge to it in general. From everything I've heard about Plasma's so far its a Panny/Pio world for the middle-high end or high end or whatever we want to call it. So if you add the Pio and Panny 1366 so we can get 1:1 pixel mapping - gigantic market just opened up with a perfect solution!


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightminer* /forum/post/14361556
> 
> 
> As to people above saying they should add the Panny version of 1366 - I agree. Aren't Panny and Pio the 2 top sellers? I would include the main resolutions for both. It is all market research, whatever the top sellers are. But - be careful! Not the top sellers overall. Be very careful here. The top sellers of units that are high quality enough that people are still willing to buy more stuff to add to them. The Costco 'how can it be that cheap' Plasma's from companies you've never heard of - people who buy those aren't going to add an Edge to it in general. From everything I've heard about Plasma's so far its a Panny/Pio world for the middle-high end or high end or whatever we want to call it. So if you add the Pio and Panny 1366 so we can get 1:1 pixel mapping - gigantic market just opened up with a perfect solution!



Not to sound like a broken record, but I second this.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14361671
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a broken record, but I second this.



I started it so you're actually thirding it.


----------



## cpcat

Can the Edge be configured to automatically switch between 1080p24 output for film-based sources and 1080p60 output for video-based sources?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightminer* /forum/post/14361556
> 
> 
> As to people above saying they should add the Panny version of 1366 - I agree. Aren't Panny and Pio the 2 top sellers? I would include the main resolutions for both. It is all market research, whatever the top sellers are. But - be careful! Not the top sellers overall. Be very careful here. The top sellers of units that are high quality enough that people are still willing to buy more stuff to add to them. The Costco 'how can it be that cheap' Plasma's from companies you've never heard of - people who buy those aren't going to add an Edge to it in general. From everything I've heard about Plasma's so far its a Panny/Pio world for the middle-high end or high end or whatever we want to call it. So if you add the Pio and Panny 1366 so we can get 1:1 pixel mapping - gigantic market just opened up with a perfect solution!



Most consumer HDTVs (not industrial/commercial models) that have a 1366x768 resolution DO NOT EVEN accept this resolution. This is true of the 1366x768 plasma TVs from Panasonic and the 1365x768 plasmas from Pioneer.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14362293
> 
> 
> Can the Edge be configured to automatically switch between 1080p24 output for film-based sources and 1080p60 output for video-based sources?



There are discrete codes for outputting 1080p-24 and 1080p-60 (as well as all other default formats) although EDGE will not switch automatically based on the content. This is done so that a typical consumer will not have to deal with a display syncing/resyncing as they are watching a film on broadcast TV with video-based commercials.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightminer* /forum/post/14361556
> 
> 
> As to people above saying they should add the Panny version of 1366 - I agree. Aren't Panny and Pio the 2 top sellers? I would include the main resolutions for both.



Last I checked the 768p Panny plasmas wouldn't accept native over HDMI. Has this changed?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362338
> 
> 
> There are discrete codes for outputting 1080p-24 and 1080p-60 (as well as all other default formats) although EDGE will not switch automatically based on the content.



Meaning you can switch b/w 1080p24 output and 1080p60 output "on-the-fly" by remote control?


----------



## westgate

re vert. stretch for lens based 2.35:1 cih setup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parkes* /forum/post/14350462
> 
> 
> To clarify on the 2.35:1 question. If I understand correctly, the EDGE will only allow a zoom as compared to a stretch that would be on the VP line. Correct?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14352030
> 
> 
> also to [email protected]/anyone:
> 
> Would the zoom method result in a lesser pq than the stretch method?



thanks!


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14362369
> 
> 
> Meaning you can switch b/w 1080p24 output and 1080p60 output "on-the-fly" by remote control?



These codes would need to be programmed into a universal remote control. We are considering allowing the user to switch with the included remote control, but that would require at least two button pushes.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14362375
> 
> 
> thanks!



The 33% vertical stretch is accomplished by scaling. There should be difference between vertically zooming and "stretching".


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362377
> 
> 
> These codes would need to be programmed into a universal remote control. We are considering allowing the user to switch with the included remote control, but that would require at least two button pushes.



Two button pushes would still be OK. I could deal with video based commercials looking jerky as long as I could get a stable 1080p24 from 1080i film based HDTV.


This thing really interests me.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362377
> 
> 
> These codes would need to be programmed into a universal remote control. We are considering allowing the user to switch with the included remote control, but that would require at least two button pushes.



Are you saying you can't set the output frame rate depending on what input is active?







Please say no!!!


----------



## joerod

2 button pushes would be very acceptable...


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362323
> 
> *Most consumer HDTVs (not industrial/commercial models) that have a 1366x768 resolution DO NOT EVEN accept this resolution.* This is true of the 1366x768 plasma TVs from Panasonic and the 1365x768 plasmas from Pioneer.



Good point, and I was planning to go for an industrial model, however, now you've stuck a wrench in my plans to buy a 1366x768 version.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14363076
> 
> 
> 2 button pushes would be very acceptable...



While I agree 2 button pushes is not a big deal you have to wonder what other settings that should be input specific aren't capable of being saved to memory. Are features like edge enhancement global ONLY? If not, why not be able to set frame rate per input???


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14363108
> 
> 
> While I agree 2 button pushes is not a big deal you have to wonder what other settings that should be input specific aren't capable of being saved to memory. Are features like edge enhancement global ONLY? If not, why not be able to set frame rate per input???



Only an 'advanced' user would want to change output framerates dependent on the input. 'Advanced' users can easily create a macro if they desire to do this on the included remote (if we decide to use a combination of buttons as I mentioned previously) or any universal remote control with the discrete IR codes (which most 'advanced' users have).


All picture controls (Brightness/Contrast/Saturation/Hue/Detail Enhancement/Edge Enhancement/Mosquito NR) as well as whether or not Game Mode is applied are saved on per input basis.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362323
> 
> 
> Most consumer HDTVs (not industrial/commercial models) that have a 1366x768 resolution DO NOT EVEN accept this resolution. This is true of the 1366x768 plasma TVs from Panasonic and the 1365x768 plasmas from Pioneer.



Please don't let facts confuse the discussion, Josh.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14363162
> 
> 
> Only an 'advanced' user would want to change output framerates dependent on the input. 'Advanced' users can easily create a macro if they desire to do this on the included remote (if we decide to use a combination of buttons as I mentioned previously) or any universal remote control with the discrete IR codes (which most 'advanced' users have).
> 
> 
> All picture controls (Brightness/Contrast/Saturation/Hue/Detail Enhancement/Edge Enhancement/Mosquito NR) as well as whether or not Game Mode is applied are saved on per input basis.



Thanks Josh...however, not sure how giving someone the ability to set scan rate per input is more demanding for a 'novice' user than any other of the per input settings. Isn't someone that buys a scaler, regardless of purchase price, an 'Advanced' user?


----------



## iMbEst

can it adjust the percentage of overscan/underscan?


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14363264
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh...however, not sure how giving someone the ability to set scan rate per input is more demanding for a 'novice' user than any other of the per input settings. Isn't someone that buys a scaler, regardless of purchase price, an 'Advanced' user?



If you use an uncompatible scan rate or custom res most fixed panel display will not display it correctly.

Most of the fixed panel displays today only work with standard timings any way so custom timings are not realy needed for these display types, only multi scan displays/projectors work well with custom scan rate's and resolutions.....


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/14364288
> 
> 
> If you use an uncompatible scan rate or custom res most fixed panel display will not display it correctly.
> 
> Most of the fixed panel displays today only work with standard timings any way so custom timings are not realy needed for these display types, only multi scan displays/projectors work well with custom scan rate's and resolutions.....



I see what you are saying...but I'm considering this for an Epson 1080UB.


----------



## dazzerxxx

Is the Beta restricted to the USA or can people in the UK apply ?


D


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/14364288
> 
> 
> If you use an incompatible scan rate or custom res most fixed panel display will not display it correctly.
> 
> Most of the fixed panel displays today only work with standard timings any way so custom timings are not relay needed for these display types, only multi scan displays/projectors work well with custom scan rate's and resolutions.....



And the problem (setting an incompatible scan rate) then is that if you loose the picture entirely you may not know how to get it back to a resolution/frame rate that will allow the display to show a picture again. This, because the Edge does NOT have a Front Panel Display like The VP 50 series. True, if a default 480/576i/p toggle button was/is provided, you can at least get a picture back again. Is there such a button on the Edge Remote btw? The Oppo's DVD players have such a button - well worth having IMO.


I think that the Edge is intended for the next/just becoming current display technology and that output resolutions of 1080i/p/50/60 and 1080p24 should be all that are required. IMO it's intended for the semi "advanced" user - typically NOT your PJ guy but your medium to large active display panel user.


----------



## lightminer

Josh,


Interesting - so you are saying that on the non-pro models they don't accept their native resolution as input? Sounds odd, but I believe you. I've seen more odd. As I alluded to earlier, this becomes a market research issue, and I'm sure you have good people who know what the sales numbers are for the pro models. If its high enough, then it makes sense to do it, otherwise, not so much. In general, the idea of having a fixed number of output options to reduce cost of course makes complete sense.


Can you confirm the 3 new computer settings?


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14364363
> 
> 
> Is the Beta restricted to the USA or can people in the UK apply ?
> 
> 
> D



It says Internationals may apply too, so I am hoping this includes the UK.


Filled in my questionnaire yesterday, holding my breath now and hoping I'll get selected. Sounds perfect for what I am looking for, and this sounds like an exciting project.


Hoping to hook it up to a JVC HD100 and a Samsung plasma, and then feed the audio out to an Audiolab 8000AP. Pretty sure it should give some fantastic results.


Michael


----------



## Gino AUS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14364363
> 
> 
> Is the Beta restricted to the USA or can people in the UK apply ?



It's international, I'm in Australia and have been selected to be a public beta tester.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14364389
> 
> 
> IMO it's intended for the semi "advanced" user



Which side do I fall on as a quasi-semi advanced user?


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14364715
> 
> 
> Which side do I fall on as a quasi-semi advanced user?



Hmm.. now let's see, quasi "resembling somebody or something in some ways, but not exactly the same". Hmm...dunno, but I think we'll let you into the club all the same







.


----------



## stepmback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14359585
> 
> 
> Note, the second HDMI out is for audio only.



Maybe I was a little vague. I intend to unplug the output (Audio and video) from my projector (which accepts 1080p) and plug it into my other tv (which accepts 1080i). But what I would not like to do it change the settings on my PS3 everytime I do that from 1080i to 1080p and vis versa. So my original question stands, "Can I feed the Edge a 1080p 60 signal and have it convert down (by some kind of memorey setting, pre-configured to 1080i 60"?


----------



## parkes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362388
> 
> 
> The 33% vertical stretch is accomplished by scaling. There should be difference between vertically zooming and "stretching".



Thanks Josh,


Can you explain then what the "2.35:1 Screen Output Mode" is as identified in the EDGE vs VP50 comparison pdf. It currently is unchecked for the EDGE yet if I understand what you are saying then the EDGE will indeed allow me to scale for an anamorphic lens setup. So what is that particular item comparing?


Thanks

Jim


----------



## Jason Turk

It is internationally available, but there are more limited numbers available as well.


----------



## stepmback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14359576
> 
> 
> Would I be able to feed a 1080p 60fps source (say blu-ray) and have this output 1080i 60? I say this because this would be ideal for my two tv setup. One is 1080p 60, other is not.
> 
> 
> What are the available memory settings per input?



Maybe I was a little vague. My intention is to unplug the output (audio and video) and run it to my other TV (1080i 60fps). What I am trying to accomplish to set PS3 to 1080p all the time and have the Edge down convert signal to 1080i for this TV (via a memory setting). Then when I plug back into other tv/projector and change to other memory setting it will be set to 1080p. I just dont want to change the settings on PS3 everytime I go from a 1080p set to 1080i set.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14364389
> 
> 
> And the problem (setting an incompatible scan rate) then is that if you loose the picture entirely you may not know how to get it back to a resolution/frame rate that will allow the display to show a picture again. This, because the Edge does NOT have a Front Panel Display like The VP 50 series. True, if a default 480/576i/p toggle button was/is provided, you can at least get a picture back again. Is there such a button on the Edge Remote btw? The Oppo's DVD players have such a button - well worth having IMO.
> 
> 
> I think that the Edge is intended for the next/just becoming current display technology and that output resolutions of 1080i/p/50/60 and 1080p24 should be all that are required. IMO it's intended for the semi "advanced" user - typically NOT your PJ guy but your medium to large active display panel user.




Any problems caused by a lost picture can be solved by a prompt that requires you to approve the new resolution within 10 seconds or the resolution reverts to default or what it was set to before.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14366152
> 
> 
> Maybe I was a little vague. My intention is to unplug the output (audio and video) and run it to my other TV (1080i 60fps). What I am trying to accomplish to set PS3 to 1080p all the time and have the Edge down convert signal to 1080i for this TV (via a memory setting). Then when I plug back into other tv/projector and change to other memory setting it will be set to 1080p. I just dont want to change the settings on PS3 everytime I go from a 1080p set to 1080i set.



Your application would not be facilited by the EDGE given the way its memory is set up. You would have to change the output res in the menu every time you switch display devices. As others have suggested you would have to create a macro with your univ remote to make it quasi-seamless. It seems a line a has been drawn in the sand as to what someone who buys an $800 VP would be competent to configure.


----------



## Jason Turk

FYI I will start contacting beta members early next week to get orders in place.


Expect to hear from me.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14343423
> 
> 
> This can be accomplished using the input aspect ratio of EDGE but it is not as easy as it is on the VP50PRO which has specific features (Output Aspect Ratio controls for Display _and Screen_) which EDGE does not.



Josh, there's a few folks in this thread interested in a cheap solution to the zoom/shrink method or "Digital Scope" (CIH without a lens). Maybe you can drop by if you get a chance.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1022306&page=4


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14364715
> 
> 
> Which side do I fall on as a quasi-semi advanced user?



You have a web page with pictures of your theater and a list of your gear. I think we all know which side you fall on.


----------



## stepmback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14359585
> 
> 
> Note, the second HDMI out is for audio only.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14367187
> 
> 
> Your application would not be facilited by the EDGE given the way its memory is set up. You would have to change the output res in the menu every time you switch display devices. As others have suggested you would have to create a macro with your univ remote to make it quasi-seamless. It seems a line a has been drawn in the sand as to what someone who buys an $800 VP would be competent to configure.



But with that said the VP is capable of accepting a 1080p signal and downconverting it to 1080i?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parkes* /forum/post/14365934
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh,
> 
> 
> Can you explain then what the "2.35:1 Screen Output Mode" is as identified in the EDGE vs VP50 comparison pdf. It currently is unchecked for the EDGE yet if I understand what you are saying then the EDGE will indeed allow me to scale for an anamorphic lens setup. So what is that particular item comparing?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim



The iScan VP50PRO has three controls for the Output Aspect Ratio (Display/Lens/Screen). EDGE has a single control for Output Aspect Ratio (Display). With the VP50PRO a user can define that they have a 16:9 projector, with or without a motorized or fixed anamorphic lens, being projected onto a 2.35:1 screen. Once this is done all Input Aspect Ratio controls are sized correctly for their combination. A user of EDGE can get the same intended results for 2.35:1 content by vertically stretching a 2.35:1 image by 33% using the Vertical Zoom control but EDGE is not as flexible as the VP50PRO in allowing the user to define their output configuration with the processor determining the correct output image.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14367471
> 
> 
> But with that said the VP is capable of accepting a 1080p signal and downconverting it to 1080i?



Yes, EDGE can do this.


----------



## sfogg

Hi Josh,


What is the video resolution of the second 'audio only' output?(for those that don't know audio is carried in the VBI over HDMI)


What audio input/output formats, sampling rates and number of channels of LPCM are supported?


How is audio EDID handled? Does it use the audio EDID received from the second output if connected otherwise use the audio EDID from the main output?


Thanks,


Shawn


----------



## o27

edited.


----------



## o27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14367821
> 
> 
> How about sending me an email instead of posting on a public forum?



Done


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfogg* /forum/post/14367636
> 
> 
> What is the video resolution of the second 'audio only' output?(for those that don't know audio is carried in the VBI over HDMI)



720p-60



> Quote:
> What audio input/output formats, sampling rates and number of channels of LPCM are supported?



All audio formats are supported: PCM (stereo and multi-channel), Bitstream (DD up to TrueHD, DTS up to DTS-MA), and DSD (SACD)



> Quote:
> How is audio EDID handled? Does it use the audio EDID received from the second output if connected otherwise use the audio EDID from the main output?



There are three audio outputs on EDGE: the HDMI A/V (display), the HDMI Audio Only and the Optical Digital Output. If the user has selected the HDMI A/V output EDGE will communicate the Audio and Video EDID of the connected device on this connection. If the user has selected the HDMI Audio Only output then EDGE will take the Audio EDID of that connected device and combine it with the Video EDID of the device connected on the HDMI A/V output. If the user has selected the Optical Digital output then EDGE will communicate that 2 channel PCM and DD/DTS is the maximum capability in the Audio EDID and combine that with the Video EDID of the device on the HDMI A/V output. We consider this be an Intelligent Auto EDID Merge feature.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338550
> 
> 
> EDGE is capable of detecting the "preferred" format that is reported by a display in its EDID. If that "preferred" format is not one of the default formats supported by EDGE (480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, or VGA) it can still be selected using the 'Auto' Output Format selection option. So if you have a 1920x1200 display that reports that 1920x1200 is the "preferred" format (which most PC monitors do) you will be able to output this resolution from your EDGE. If your display is a 1366x768 LCD that reports that its "preferred" format is 720p you will not be able to output the native resolution of this display.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14343404
> 
> 
> There are no standards for 1366x768 (or 1360x768). In our VP line products we have 4 presets to handle these resolutions and the user may be forced to change sync polarity or horizontally/vertically shift the image to get 1:1. Most users do not want to go through this kind of advanced setup and these displays are becoming less and less popular.



I'm confused. I have a Panny pro plasma with 1366x768 native resolution: assuming that the Panny is reporting a 'preferred' format of 768p (correct?), what would happen if I were to use the 'Auto' Output format selection option on the EDGE?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14368131
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I have a Panny pro plasma with 1366x768 native resolution: assuming that the Panny is reporting a 'preferred' format of 768p (correct?), what would happen if I were to use the 'Auto' Output format selection option on the EDGE?



This VP is not a good option for Panny Pro plasma's with a native res of 1366x768. You will be subject secondary processing by your panel. You can PM me for more info since this has been discussed here already.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14368131
> 
> 
> I'm confused. I have a Panny pro plasma with 1366x768 native resolution: assuming that the Panny is reporting a 'preferred' format of 768p (correct?), what would happen if I were to use the 'Auto' Output format selection option on the EDGE?



Then EDGE would output the preferred format for that display, which may or may not be 1366x768. All of the timing descriptors for the preferred format are also included in the EDID.


----------



## bgarner

Well, I am curious to know the following:


1. Can the Edge convert a 1080p to 720p?

2. How does it compare against scalers in receivers such as the Denon 4308, Denon 5308 and Pioneer Elite SC-09?


I guess time will tell. Hopefully, I will get a chance to test and compare in the next week or so.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgarner* /forum/post/14368544
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Can the Edge convert a 1080p to 720p?



Yes



> Quote:
> 2. How does it compare against scalers in receivers such as the Denon 4308, Denon 5308 and Pioneer Elite SC-09?



EDGE has the same performance as the VP50PRO so any comparison between the VP50PRO and an AVR can be applied to EDGE as well.


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14367544
> 
> 
> The iScan VP50PRO has three controls for the Output Aspect Ratio (Display/Lens/Screen). EDGE has a single control for Output Aspect Ratio (Display). With the VP50PRO a user can define that they have a 16:9 projector, with or without a motorized or fixed anamorphic lens, being projected onto a 2.35:1 screen. Once this is done all Input Aspect Ratio controls are sized correctly for their combination. A user of EDGE can get the same intended results for 2.35:1 content by vertically stretching a 2.35:1 image by 33% using the *Vertical Zoom control* but EDGE is not as flexible as the VP50PRO in allowing the user to define their output configuration with the processor determining the correct output image.



Josh, I understand here that the EDGE have two zoom control :


- horizontal zoom control and

- vertical zoom control to do vertical stretch.


Am I right ?


In such case, it means that the EDGE can be used with vertical zoom to 133% and horizontal zoom to 100% to stretch vertically the image in order to use with an anamorphic lens ?


But what if we use no anamorphic lens ? Can we zoom (or use underscan) 66% horizontally and vertically to reduce a 16/9 image in order to be totally visible in a 2.35:1 screen ?


On the VP50Pro, the underscan is limited to 75% which is not enough and zoom start at 100% with is not enough too...


What about the Edge ?


Richard.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgarner* /forum/post/14368544
> 
> 
> 2. How does it compare against scalers in receivers such as the Denon 4308, Denon 5308 and Pioneer Elite SC-09?



Out of those receivers, the 5308 is suppose to have the best VP out of the bunch. I got the 5308 and the VPpro is leaps better in PQ.


----------



## R Miyashiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14357732
> 
> 
> Output Aspect Ratio Controls
> 
> Presets: 4:3, 16:9
> 
> Underscan Adjustment to eliminate Overscan inherent in a display



It's nice to see Dale still follows the ABT threads since his knowledge and history of the inner workings of VPs are much appreciated.


The underscan adjustment was the biggest selling point for me when I bought the VP30 since it is a problem that has plagued many of us who use our screens as a PC monitor. My XBR 60 has close to a 4% overscan which is most of the bottom tab bar for Windows. I wouldn't consider a VP without this feature.


The 2 HDMI outs is really cool even if one is for audio since I my current receiver (Pio-92) doesn't allow me to choose separate video and audio sources (unlike my older Elite-53) and switching the configuration in the setup menu is a pain. With the video signal bypassing the receiver this is no longer an issue since the source selection will not affect video.


I would definitely jump on this one if you don't have a external processor, although it isn't quite enough for me to retire my trusty VP especially after just replacing my power supply last month (like many others) and recently buying an Algolith Flea.


I'm really looking forward to the VPXX model which I assume will have 2 HDMI 1.3 outs (possibly both with video). Hopefully I will have a bitstream source by then since I'm still using a PS3 and a HDA1.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14368215
> 
> 
> This VP is not a good option for Panny Pro plasma's with a native res of 1366x768. You will be subject secondary processing by your panel. You can PM me for more info since this has been discussed here already.



What is the disadvantage? How is there less scaling without the Edge in the chain? You would still have the hard part, de-interlacing, done by the superior Edge.


----------



## bgarner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14368878
> 
> 
> Out of those receivers, the 5308 is suppose to have the best VP out of the bunch. I got the 5308 and the VPpro is leaps better in PQ.



Thanks for the information. I was planning to pick up the 4308 or 5308 soon, but I am going to wait.


The Edge seems quite interesting, however I wish it had 2 full HDMI Video and Audio out to support my Projector and TV.


Maybe an upgrade in the future?


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14367104
> 
> 
> Any problems caused by a lost picture can be solved by a prompt that requires you to approve the new resolution within 10 seconds or the resolution reverts to default or what it was set to before.



Are you talking about how the EDGE works here or the VPxx range? On these, once approved, you wind up with the new resolution/frame rate which is one that may not give you a picture at all. I have a VP50 so I know how it works. What's needed is a button for a back to a common default res setup like 576/480i. The Oppos for example have a dedicated Res button that allows you to cycle through all its possible out resolutions - here we would just need one to get it back to a standard res that is acceptable to almost any display.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14369648
> 
> 
> Are you talking about how the EDGE works here or the VPxx range? On these, once approved, you wind up with the new resolution/frame rate which is one that may not give you a picture at all. I have a VP50 so I know how it works. What's needed is a button for a back to a common default res setup like 576/480i. The Oppos for example have a dedicated Res button that allows you to cycle through all its possible out resolutions - here we would just need one to get it back to a standard res that is acceptable to almost any display.



EDGE will change to the chosen output format and if the user does not confirm that they see a picture it will default to the previously selected format in 7 seconds.


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14369681
> 
> 
> EDGE will change to the chosen output format and if the user does not confirm that they see a picture it will default to the previously selected format in 7 seconds.



Excellent - thanks Josh.


----------



## T-smith

any idea when the Betas will be available?


----------



## raoul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14367544
> 
> 
> The iScan VP50PRO has three controls for the Output Aspect Ratio (Display/Lens/Screen). EDGE has a single control for Output Aspect Ratio (Display). With the VP50PRO a user can define that they have a 16:9 projector, with or without a motorized or fixed anamorphic lens, being projected onto a 2.35:1 screen. Once this is done all Input Aspect Ratio controls are sized correctly for their combination. A user of EDGE can get the same intended results for 2.35:1 content by vertically stretching a 2.35:1 image by 33% using the Vertical Zoom control but EDGE is not as flexible as the VP50PRO in allowing the user to define their output configuration with the processor determining the correct output image.




More confused than ever. Can I leave my Panamorph lens in place all the time for 2.35:1?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgarner* /forum/post/14369604
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. I was planning to pick up the 4308 or 5308 soon, but I am going to wait.
> 
> 
> The Edge seems quite interesting, however I wish it had 2 full HDMI Video and Audio out to support my Projector and TV.
> 
> 
> Maybe an upgrade in the future?



The 5308 has two so you wouldn't need it.


----------



## BCH

Can't decipher if this EDGE has picture adjustments or not, i.e. contrast, brightness, sharpness etc. as in the VP series? If so is it seperate per HDMI input?


----------



## bgarner

deleted, double post


----------



## ryarber

I have two questions. I'm learning about VP right now. I've been following for a while. I currently use D* and get my local channels via OTA. I have a Denon 3808 with the DCDi chip which I understand is not good at all.


When I try to watch D* through the processor in the 3808, the picture looks much worse than when my Sony rear projection 60 inch series A3000 set gets a signal straight from the box. I understand that D* picture quality for SD stations is poor, but the HD channels (especially the MPEG4 channels) look beautiful.


How does the VP50 perform with D*, both SD and HD?


Second, since I have the 3808, what would be the best way to install this box? I know that I should turn off all my processing in the TV and in the AVR, but should I put a VP before the AVR or after?


Could you guys make a cheaper box by only including one HDMI in/out for us that have AVR's or would that be too small a market?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCH* /forum/post/14370730
> 
> 
> Can't decipher if this EDGE has picture adjustments or not, i.e. contrast, brightness, sharpness etc. as in the VP series? If so is it seperate per HDMI input?



Yes, there are picture controls (brightness, contrast, saturation, hue, Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR) that are saved on a per input basis.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14371090
> 
> 
> Yes, there are picture controls (brightness, contrast, saturation, hue, Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR) that are saved on a per input basis.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338085
> 
> 
> High performance, multi-standard video decoder, 10-bit high dynamic range, deep color processing and *3D noise reduction* (DNR)



Is the 3D DNR user adjustable and/or saved per input?


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14369681
> 
> 
> EDGE will change to the chosen output format and if the user does not confirm that they see a picture it will default to the previously selected format in 7 seconds.



Josh, another point I would love to have some clarification on. This one relates to "Display Profiles" which I note the EDGE does not appear to have, although mention of some sort of equivalent functionality has been mentioned in this thread.


Specifically, can I do what I am now doing with my VP50 as detailed below? The reason I am keen on the EDGE is that I would gain MNR, FD and EE without having to upgrade to a Pro.

Hi Josh,


Well, I set about doing this and I can report complete success. It will even switch/register an input change between 1080p50, 1080p60 and 1080p24 on the same input .


I found it much easier to actually have all my inputs active and then select each one in turn before setting/adjusting all the parameters I wanted/needed to and then allocating it to a profile. Trying to set it up without doing it this way can lead to not being able to select some FR options/settings, which is what I was (obviously) doing wrong before.


Having a front panel display proved invaluable in doing all of this as I would often loose the display when going from one input to the next. Being able to see and set up the resolution and frame rate with the front panel display is a godsend . Just no way you can do that with a Radiance XD (I had one for a while) which has no display at all.


It's really amazing really what can be customised with this thing (VP50). I now have 10 profiles set up, dealing with input resolutions between 480i, 576i/p, 720p, and 1080i/p50/60/24 running over 5 input sources and outputting 1080p/50/60/24, with each input locked to the incoming source Frame Rate.


Link to original post here .


Thanks.


----------



## KuroNeko

Josh, a question about the EDGE and its deinterlacing capabilities if I may, hopefully you have some useful information.


I own a large collection of anime on DVD and am not planning to upgrade it all to Bluray. So I need a good scaler that will properly deinterlace anime. Which isn't always very straightforward as anime isn't always using standard cadence.


Add to this that I purchase my discs in France (PAL standard), which have been transcoded from NTSC to PAL to result in a right mess for any deinterlacer to get through.


They look fine on a CRT screen, but I notice glitches when played back using a PC and WinDVD. And I don't like the results I see on a large Sony LCD screen.


I was advised to buy the latest Oppo DVD player, which uses an ABT chipset, but then I read it has some problems with PAL discs in general.


How do you expect the EDGE to handle this kind of material? Is it an option for me to look at?


Thanks!


Neko


----------



## c722

Does the EDGE have the "image shift" feature ? (i.e. shifting a 2.35 image within a 16:9 frame. This had been available in your VPs since the HD+ time)


Thanks.


----------



## BCH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14371090
> 
> 
> Yes, there are picture controls (brightness, contrast, saturation, hue, Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR) that are saved on a per input basis.



Thanks Josh, that is great when can the EDGE be purchased.


----------



## Stevetd

I have read the first page a couple times but, still can't figure out if this thing allows separate settings for each input?


----------



## JFR0317




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14371090
> 
> 
> Yes, there are picture controls (brightness, contrast, saturation, hue, Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR) that are saved on a per input basis.



See Josh's post above.


----------



## c-not-k

Wow. This processor is just what I need for my family room. I will have a 1080p LCD display (currently 768.) I need it's switching capability, as I'm out of inputs on my current tv, and one of the ones I'm looking at only has one HDMI input. I have 3 HDMI sources (DVR, HD-A3, BDP-S301) one component (Wii), one s-video (CLD-703 Laserdisc), and one composite (VCR). I'll also upgrade my AVR to an HDMI 1.3 unit with all the decoding capabilities, but with the Edge's optical out I can survive with the older audio codecs. (I am now.)


I have a CIH front projector setup in the basement with a high-end scaler (Crystalio II), so I know what a difference in PQ one of these devices makes, but didn't need all the adjustably upstairs.


Thanks DVDO. I couldn't see spending the money for another high-end scaler when I didn't need all the features. The Edge should also help with my overly-compressed Comcast cable signal, especially when I get the bigger display. (I'm going from 37" to 52 or 65".)


----------



## pdp8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/14345651
> 
> 
> What about combo game/film devices like the PS3? If the Game mode is tied to an input, then I hope it is easy to turn on/off (remote button or code?). I watch BluRays and play games on my PS3.



I would be in the same boat, how hard is it to switch in and out of game mode?


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14368798
> 
> 
> Josh, I understand here that the EDGE have two zoom control :
> 
> 
> - horizontal zoom control and
> 
> - vertical zoom control to do vertical stretch.
> 
> 
> Am I right ?
> 
> 
> In such case, it means that the EDGE can be used with vertical zoom to 133% and horizontal zoom to 100% to stretch vertically the image in order to use with an anamorphic lens ?
> 
> 
> But what if we use no anamorphic lens ? Can we zoom (or use underscan) 66% horizontally and vertically to reduce a 16/9 image in order to be totally visible in a 2.35:1 screen ?
> 
> 
> On the VP50Pro, the underscan is limited to 75% which is not enough and zoom start at 100% with is not enough too...
> 
> 
> What about the Edge ?
> 
> 
> Richard.



Up...


Josh, do you have answers to my questions ?


Thanks










Richard.


----------



## andrewfee

This sounds like it's going to be a must-have product, especially if you live in PAL territories, as most displays do a poor job deinterlacing PAL signals. I have a few questions though:


Firstly, is there any chance of getting 48Hz output added to the box? None of my current displays will take 1080p24, but I can send 48Hz to a CRT.


Secondly, is the processing done in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 colour? MPEG video may be 4:2:0, but games are 4:4:4 and the difference is noticeable in my setup.


Thirdly, you say the game mode is less than a frame' for processing. Is that less than 16ms (many games are 60fps) or 32ms?


Thanks.


----------



## bearfun

The specs sound top notch,but....and i know i am going to get dog piled on for this but i feel something like this really needs a basic test pattern to make sure its adjusted properly..I know josh said it wont happen,something for DVDO to think about......not everyone is tech smart and the general public would greatly benefit form the ability to see what they are adjusting and if its correct.You know when the customer has the guess work taken out of the setup,DVDO is the winner in the end= word of mouth goes fare.This means more sales=more profit .last 0 competition.I deal with the general public everyday making things fool proof makes good business sence.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dlm10541

Bear


The problem is there is no one pattern. You need a number of them. Then you are not adjusting the EDGE but your display.


Use one of the available calibration disks to fine tune your display. You then use the EDGE to tweek each input to your liking.


Interestingly if we take 10 people on this thread who only want the one additional feature to make them happy and add them then the EDGE becomes a VPxx and no longer costs $799.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14376613
> 
> 
> The problem is there is no one pattern. You need a number of them. Then you are not adjusting the EDGE but your display.
> 
> 
> Use one of the available calibration disks to fine tune your display. You then use the EDGE to tweek each input to your liking.
> 
> 
> Interestingly if we take 10 people on this thread who only want the one additional feature to make them happy and add them then the EDGE becomes a VPxx and no longer costs $799.



I agree. I think people might be underestimating the amount of complexity and work that would need to go into built-in test patters. What patterns? Just a "simple" 1:1 pixel mapping/overscan test pattern would need to work at: at least 1080p60, 1080p24, 1080i60, 720p60, and if I understand the "auto resolution by device preferred EDID" feature, then also at arbitrary resolutions and frame rates. Not simple to get that exactly right. Then you get into any color based patterns - YCbCr 4:2:2, YCbCr 4:4:4, RGB 4:4:4, etc would be needed, because you don't know what the display might or might not accept depending on the EDID it sends. I have found that while VP built-in test patterns are useful to me, they are not essential as you need calibration disks anyway to see the whole video chain.


----------



## KuroNeko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14376613
> 
> 
> Interestingly if we take 10 people on this thread who only want the one additional feature to make them happy and add them then the EDGE becomes a VPxx and no longer costs $799.



I just want it to work







Hopefully Josh has good news for me.


Neko


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14371459
> 
> 
> Josh, another point I would love to have some clarification on. This one relates to "Display Profiles" which I note the EDGE does not appear to have, although mention of some sort of equivalent functionality has been mentioned in this thread.
> 
> 
> Specifically, can I do what I am now doing with my VP50 as detailed below? The reason I am keen on the EDGE is that I would gain MNR, FD and EE without having to upgrade to a Pro.
> 
> Hi Josh,
> 
> 
> Well, I set about doing this and I can report complete success. It will even switch/register an input change between 1080p50, 1080p60 and 1080p24 on the same input .
> 
> 
> I found it much easier to actually have all my inputs active and then select each one in turn before setting/adjusting all the parameters I wanted/needed to and then allocating it to a profile. Trying to set it up without doing it this way can lead to not being able to select some FR options/settings, which is what I was (obviously) doing wrong before.
> 
> 
> Having a front panel display proved invaluable in doing all of this as I would often loose the display when going from one input to the next. Being able to see and set up the resolution and frame rate with the front panel display is a godsend . Just no way you can do that with a Radiance XD (I had one for a while) which has no display at all.
> 
> 
> It's really amazing really what can be customised with this thing (VP50). I now have 10 profiles set up, dealing with input resolutions between 480i, 576i/p, 720p, and 1080i/p50/60/24 running over 5 input sources and outputting 1080p/50/60/24, with each input locked to the incoming source Frame Rate.
> 
> 
> Link to original post here .
> 
> 
> Thanks.



EDGE does not have Display Profiles. If you wanted to change between three given output formats (1080p-24/50/60), you as the user would need to make this change. The easiest way to do this would be to use the discrete IR codes.


Keep in mind that EDGE is NOT a replacement for the VP50PRO, or any VP line products, and it is intended to target a different user.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14373580
> 
> 
> This sounds like it's going to be a must-have product, especially if you live in PAL territories, as most displays do a poor job deinterlacing PAL signals. I have a few questions though:
> 
> 
> Firstly, is there any chance of getting 48Hz output added to the box? None of my current displays will take 1080p24, but I can send 48Hz to a CRT.



It is very unlikely that we will support 48Hz output on EDGE.



> Quote:
> Secondly, is the processing done in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 colour? MPEG video may be 4:2:0, but games are 4:4:4 and the difference is noticeable in my setup.



Processing is done in YCbCr 4:2:2.



> Quote:
> Thirdly, you say the game mode is less than a frame' for processing. Is that less than 16ms (many games are 60fps) or 32ms?



Game Mode is less than 1 frame (less than 16ms).


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14372824
> 
> 
> Up...
> 
> 
> Josh, do you have answers to my questions ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard.



The 33% vertical stretch is supported on EDGE. Horizontal squeeze for fixed lens anamorphic configurations is not supported on EDGE (it is on the VP50/VP50PRO).


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp8* /forum/post/14372648
> 
> 
> I would be in the same boat, how hard is it to switch in and out of game mode?



There are discrete codes to switch in and out of Game Mode. This can also be done via the GUI.


A PS3 can output 1080p-24 for BDs. There is nothing Game Mode can do to this signal so you would probably not need to or want to switch out of Game Mode for your PS3.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BCH* /forum/post/14371756
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh, that is great when can the EDGE be purchased.



When Public Beta is complete.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stevetd* /forum/post/14372002
> 
> 
> I have read the first page a couple times but, still can't figure out if this thing allows separate settings for each input?



Yes, it does.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KuroNeko* /forum/post/14371526
> 
> 
> Josh, a question about the EDGE and its deinterlacing capabilities if I may, hopefully you have some useful information.
> 
> 
> I own a large collection of anime on DVD and am not planning to upgrade it all to Bluray. So I need a good scaler that will properly deinterlace anime. Which isn't always very straightforward as anime isn't always using standard cadence.
> 
> 
> Add to this that I purchase my discs in France (PAL standard), which have been transcoded from NTSC to PAL to result in a right mess for any deinterlacer to get through.
> 
> 
> They look fine on a CRT screen, but I notice glitches when played back using a PC and WinDVD. And I don't like the results I see on a large Sony LCD screen.
> 
> 
> I was advised to buy the latest Oppo DVD player, which uses an ABT chipset, but then I read it has some problems with PAL discs in general.
> 
> 
> How do you expect the EDGE to handle this kind of material? Is it an option for me to look at?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Neko



Not sure what issues the ABT102 has with PAL content. EDGE is based on the ABT2010 which does have newer code than the ABT102 and should make it a perfect solution for you, regardless of whether or not the content is PAL or NTSC.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c722* /forum/post/14371637
> 
> 
> Does the EDGE have the "image shift" feature ? (i.e. shifting a 2.35 image within a 16:9 frame. This had been available in your VPs since the HD+ time)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Image Shift is not a feature on EDGE.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14371393
> 
> 
> Is the 3D DNR user adjustable and/or saved per input?



The 3D DNR in the video decoder is not user adjustable.


----------



## ExCavTanker

Josh,


Will the EDGE have any technology to deal with MPEG compression artifacts? Mosqito noise is somewhat noticeable on my DirecTV feed but the MPEG compression artifacts are THE most bothersome to me, and would be great to get rid of.


----------



## John Kotches

Josh:


It looks like you're doing a good job of wrapping a video processor around the new scaler IC










I'm sorry if this is a reask from earlier -- I'm wondering if the Edge is capable of doing frame rate conversion, ie taking 1080i60 material that's been telecined and pass back the original 24p content? This would be very good for those of us that have a fair number of HD movies from the premium movie channels that haven't made it to high definition media yet.


Also, I love the audio only out.


Best,


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/14377191
> 
> 
> Josh,
> 
> 
> Will the EDGE have any technology to deal with MPEG compression artifacts? Mosqito noise is somewhat noticeable on my DirecTV feed but the MPEG compression artifacts are THE most bothersome to me, and would be great to get rid of.



EDGE does have Mosquito Noise Reduction which does address MPEG compression artifacts.


----------



## Brian-HD

Which one is better looking on paper DVDO's newly announced EDGE or Gefen TV Scaler Pro with Realta?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Kotches* /forum/post/14377194
> 
> 
> Josh:
> 
> 
> It looks like you're doing a good job of wrapping a video processor around the new scaler IC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this is a reask from earlier -- I'm wondering if the Edge is capable of doing frame rate conversion, ie taking 1080i60 material that's been telecined and pass back the original 24p content? This would be very good for those of us that have a fair number of HD movies from the premium movie channels that haven't made it to high definition media yet.
> 
> 
> Also, I love the audio only out.
> 
> 
> Best,



Not only can EDGE output 1080p-24 from 1080i content, it can do this with 480i, 480p and 720p content using our Precision Deinterlacing and Progressive Cadence Detection. No other video processor on the market (other than the VP50/VP50PRO







) can do this.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377202
> 
> 
> EDGE does have Mosquito Noise Reduction which does address MPEG compression artifacts.



Maybe I'm using the wrong term, I'd like to be able to address the problem where the image brings up very briefly into smaller tiles or 'blocks' during fast movement. Does the EDGE address that or do I have to step up into the VP series?


----------



## joerod

How often does Gefen introduce firmware for their products? How was their first TV scaler pro? I think everyone knows the answer and there is no point in stating the obvious.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian-HD* /forum/post/14377238
> 
> 
> Which one is better looking on paper DVDO's newly announced EDGE or Gefen TV Scaler Pro with Realta?



On paper, EDGE is better and cosmetically, EDGE is better. I do have a slight bias though...


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/14377246
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm using the wrong term, I'd like to be able to address the problem where the image brings up very briefly into smaller tiles or 'blocks' during fast movement. Does the EDGE address that or do I have to step up into the VP series?



You are referring to block noise reduction. This is not on the VP50PRO, which the ABT2010 ASIC in EDGE is based upon.


----------



## joerod

I have a question for Josh. Will the Edge have the nice INFO button that tells us everything?







Like the 50pro and your other VPs...


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14377339
> 
> 
> I have a question for Josh. Will the Edge have the nice INFO button that tells us everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the 50pro and your other VPs...



Of course!


----------



## joerod

I'm sold.










Serisouly though, some don't realize how important it is to see everything that is going on at a touch of a button. The Edge having this feature is another feather in its hat...


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377258
> 
> 
> You are referring to block noise reduction. This is not on the VP50PRO, which the ABT2010 ASIC in EDGE is based upon.



Excellent!


----------



## Hothersale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/14377377
> 
> 
> Excellent!



I think you misread Josh's response. He said the EDGE does *not* have BNR.


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377139
> 
> 
> The 33% vertical stretch is supported on EDGE. Horizontal squeeze for fixed lens anamorphic configurations is not supported on EDGE (it is on the VP50/VP50PRO).



Thank you josh !


But what about the second question which was :



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14368798
> 
> 
> 
> But what if we use no anamorphic lens ? Can we zoom (or use underscan) 66% horizontally and vertically to reduce a 16/9 image in order to be totally visible in a 2.35:1 screen ?
> 
> 
> On the VP50Pro, the underscan is limited to 75% which is not enough and zoom start at 100% with is not enough too...
> 
> 
> What about the Edge ?
> 
> 
> Richard.



Thanks again,


Richard.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hothersale* /forum/post/14377600
> 
> 
> I think you misread Josh's response. He said the EDGE does *not* have BNR.



You're right, I read it as the EDGE had it but the VP50PRO didn't, that's a bummer.


----------



## Gary J

Can the Edge make me a ham sandwich? Can I get a Edge t-shirt?


----------



## John Kotches

Josh:


One last question from me -- is there going to be a rack mount option, ie ears for the Edge?


Best,


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Kotches* /forum/post/14378511
> 
> 
> Josh:
> 
> 
> One last question from me -- is there going to be a rack mount option, ie ears for the Edge?
> 
> 
> Best,



EDGE does not have a rack ears option although it could certainly go a shelf in a rack and we plan on working with Mid Atlantic on providing them all necessary measurements to make a trim piece.


----------



## John Kotches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14378777
> 
> 
> EDGE does not have a rack ears option although it could certainly go a shelf in a rack and we plan on working with Mid Atlantic on providing them all necessary measurements to make a trim piece.



Josh:


THat's fine. I am actually considering a Shelf-5 with a blank cover as no one really needs to see any of the "ugly guts" of the system anyway










Cheers,


----------



## Gary Murrell

use of the MA OCAP-2, a vented clamping shelf, works well with the Edge










-Gary


----------



## [email protected]

For those that have submitted a Public Beta testing questionnaire but have not heard back from me yet, I decided to take the weekend off but I will be getting back to sending out the Beta agreement NDAs tomorrow.


----------



## joerod

I want the T-shirt!


----------



## Gary J

Get in line!


----------



## John Kotches




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/14378943
> 
> 
> use of the MA OCAP-2, a vented clamping shelf, works well with the Edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary



I prefer the shelf to be a bit more substantial myself










Cheers,


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Kotches* /forum/post/14379835
> 
> 
> I prefer the shelf to be a bit more substantial myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



I know what you mean John, but these clamping shelves are the real deal IMHO, very sturdy and stable once attached in the rack, the way the clamping bars are designed the units are as rock steady as if they had rack ears on them, plus you get better ventilation










but as Josh said, MA will have a kit available as soon as someone sends them a Edge to configure, I change gear around so much that I have never wanted to spend the cash on them, they are very nice though










-Gary


----------



## bearfun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14376613
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> The problem is there is no one pattern. You need a number of them. Then you are not adjusting the EDGE but your display.
> 
> 
> Use one of the available calibration disks to fine tune your display. You then use the EDGE to tweek each input to your liking.
> 
> 
> Interestingly if we take 10 people on this thread who only want the one additional feature to make them happy and add them then the EDGE becomes a VPxx and no longer costs $799.



well i think to do basics like color and gray scale you could get away with just a RGB AND A GRAYSCAEL test pattern.I know about calibration disks and i have a electronic eye to take color temp readings.But like i said i am not joe average consumer.They dont have this equipment or even know how to use it.I dont think every electronics consumer is on AVSFORUM .Im sure DVDO is marketing this product to more than the guys in this forum.


----------



## dyates69

Any chance of a corrected 50Hz porch output for CRT users?


E.g an extra two or three output modes


CRT - [email protected]

CRT - [email protected]

CRT - [email protected]


I think with the value of CRT's becoming lower this could open up your market to a range of CRT users that don't want to pay big bucks for a processor, but would like to use this in conjunction with a HD Fury etc.


----------



## iMbEst

Hi Josh, I was trying to find out if it's able to do specific percentage overscan/underscan control. Some of the similar product has no option, so the results is, it's either overscan too much or underscan too much.


Please advice. Thanks a lot!


----------



## macboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377244
> 
> 
> Not only can EDGE output 1080p-24 from 1080i content, it can do this with 480i, 480p and 720p content.... No other video processor on the market (other than the VP50/VP50PRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) can do this.



That is just plain false... unless you know something I don't know. I believe that current Lumagen scalers do this as well.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macboy* /forum/post/14383551
> 
> 
> That is just plain false... unless you know something I don't know. I believe that current Lumagen scalers do this as well.



I believe that you are wrong.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyFreeman* /forum/post/14320294
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to mislead anyone. We won't be doing cadence detection for 480p, 720p or 1080p60 video sources.


----------



## iMbEst

looking at the comparison table makes me wonder......


VP50Pro retailed @ $3499 but widely available @ ebay for $2K (57% of SRP)

VP50 retailed @ $2499 but widely available @ ebay for $1150 (46% of SRP)


would EDGE retailed @ $799 become widely available online for 

Do you guys feel that $500 is a reasonable price for beta tester?


----------



## Blacklac

Unless those Ebay prices are from a DVDO Ebay store, they mean nothing. Ebay pricing references are pointless. They could be used, white van specials... What about warranty?


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14383780
> 
> 
> looking at the comparison table makes me wonder......
> 
> 
> VP50Pro retailed @ $3499 but widely available @ ebay for $2K (57% of SRP)
> 
> VP50 retailed @ $2499 but widely available @ ebay for $1150 (46% of SRP)
> 
> 
> would EDGE retailed @ $799 become widely available online for
> 
> Do you guys feel that $500 is a reasonable price for beta tester?



thats because of all the fly by night dealers on ebay that are selling the scalers for about a 10$ profit and a loss in many cases, these dealers have ruined the retail pricing of DVDO products and couldn't provide support for them if they had a gun to their head, 99% of cases they are buying from distributors (which are not supposed to sell to them) no support, iffy warranty


see how long they remain in business







DVDO has allowed their retail sales chain to be ruined IMHO


-Gary


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14383780
> 
> 
> looking at the comparison table makes me wonder......
> 
> 
> VP50Pro retailed @ $3499 but widely available @ ebay for $2K (57% of SRP)
> 
> VP50 retailed @ $2499 but widely available @ ebay for $1150 (46% of SRP)
> 
> 
> would EDGE retailed @ $799 become widely available online for
> 
> Do you guys feel that $500 is a reasonable price for beta tester?



This is purely speculation.


EDGE will not be available from any dealers that plan on staying dealers and receiving product for $400, let alone $500.


----------



## Magnus_CA











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377244
> 
> 
> Not only can EDGE output 1080p-24 from 1080i content, it can do this with 480i, 480p and 720p content using our Precision Deinterlacing and Progressive Cadence Detection. No other video processor on the market (other than the VP50/VP50PRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) can do this.



This is inaccurate...My Lumagen VisionHDP upscales and deinterlaces all scan rates to 1080p24 or 1080p60.


----------



## [email protected]

Outputting 1080p-24 or 1080p-60 is one thing outputting the original 24 frames that exist in a 480p or 720p broadcast at 1080p-24 is another thing.


----------



## M_N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14368573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgarner* /forum/post/14368544
> 
> 
> 1. Can the Edge convert a 1080p to 720p?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Regarding 1080p24 to 720p conversion: 720p at 24 or 48 Hz?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/14384524
> 
> 
> Regarding 1080p24 to 720p conversion: 720p at 24 or 48 Hz?



720p at 24Hz/48Hz/72Hz are not default output formats of EDGE.


----------



## M_N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14384558
> 
> 
> 720p at 24Hz/48Hz/72Hz are not default output formats of EDGE.



Ok, thanks for you answer. I understand it as that 1080p24->720p is not possible at _any_ (output) refresh rate. Correct? Or do I get 720p60?


Feeling a bit confused


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14384006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Originally Posted by [email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not only can EDGE output 1080p-24 from 1080i content, it can do this with 480i, 480p and 720p content using our Precision Deinterlacing and Progressive Cadence Detection. No other video processor on the market (other than the VP50/VP50PRO ) can do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inaccurate...My Lumagen VisionHDP upscales and deinterlaces all scan rates to 1080p24 or 1080p60.
Click to expand...


I believe what Josh is referring to is the ability to perform cadence detection on progressive sources, not just interlaced ones. (If you look at the post he originally responded to this becomes clear.) This allows DVDO products to perform IVT from formats like 480p60 and 720p60 to 1080p24. Note that he's not talking about simple frame rate conversion from 60 Hz to 24 Hz, but rather true IVT from 60 Hz progressive formats with 3:2 pulldown to 24 Hz. (The DVDO processors can do the same with 50 Hz progressive to 25 Hz as well, by the way.)


At time I developed this technology -- about 2 years ago -- there was no one else doing it, including Silicon Optix, Gennum and Lumagen. While I suppose it's possible that they've done this in the meantime, I have yet to hear of it or see any confirmation of it.


Just to be clear here: You're claiming that your Lumagen HDP will convert a 720p60 source with 3:2 pulldown to 108p24, showing each original film frame exactly once?


- Dale Adams


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/14384756
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for you answer. I understand it as that 1080p24->720p is not possible at _any_ (output) refresh rate. Correct? Or do I get 720p60?
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit confused



You can get 720p60 with 3:2 pulldown. You just can't get 720p at 24, 48 or 72 Hz.


- Dale Adams


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/14384756
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for you answer. I understand it as that 1080p24->720p is not possible at _any_ (output) refresh rate. Correct? Or do I get 720p60?
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit confused



can't your display accept 1080p?


anyway, asking the 3rd time.....how's the control for overscan and underscan? by percentage or a fixed amount which can't be configured?


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14385434
> 
> 
> how's the control for overscan and underscan? by percentage or a fixed amount which can't be configured?



There's no overscan control, per se. But the zoom control, which performs a similar function, goes by percentages. Underscan is not by a fixed amount, but is adjustable on a scale from 0 to 100. I'm not sure what the maximum underscan percentage is, but the steps would appear to be less than 1% each.


- Dale Adams


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14385678
> 
> 
> There's no overscan control, per se. But the zoom control, which performs a similar function, goes by percentages. Underscan is not by a fixed amount, but is adjustable on a scale from 0 to 100. I'm not sure what the maximum underscan percentage is, but the steps would appear to be less than 1% each.
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams




If underscan is the same as the VP50pro, it can't go below 75% which is not enough to center a 16/9 image on a 2.35 screen.


And if zoom is the same as the VP50pro, it can't go below 100% so it can't be used to center a 16/9 image on a 2.35 screen too.


Richard.


----------



## AndreYew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14385341
> 
> 
> (The DVDO processors can do the same with 50 Hz progressive to 25 Hz as well, by the way.)



Can DVDOs extract 25 Hz frames from 60 Hz sources? I had a discussion related to this with a BD mastering person here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post14315180 


--Andre


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndreYew* /forum/post/14386239
> 
> 
> Can DVDOs extract 25 Hz frames from 60 Hz sources? I had a discussion related to this with a BD mastering person here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post14315180



No. And you may well not want it to, anyway.


Some professional standards conversion systems blend original frames together to produce a different output frame rate. In some of the 50-to-60 Hz conversion results I've seen, all of the original frames are no longer present in the converted video. That may even be the case for state of the art systems using motion compensation, as conversion from 25 Hz to 60 Hz results in some original 25 Hz frames not having an exact temporal alignment with the 60 Hz output frames.


In other words, it may not be possible to extract the original frames (if you could even identify them) since they are not all still there after the conversion. Even if they were all there, the current cadence detection logic in the ABT2010 chip (which is used in the Edge) does not perform the necessary type of analysis to identify the original frames in this type of source material.


- Dale Adams


----------



## HiHoStevo

Hi Dale........ nice to see you back around the Dungeon!


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14385341
> 
> 
> Just to be clear here: You're claiming that your Lumagen HDP will convert a 720p60 source with 3:2 pulldown to 108p24, showing each original film frame exactly once?
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams



I confirmed the VisionHDP does not have this capability.


----------



## KuroNeko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14386354
> 
> 
> No. And you may well not want it to, anyway.



This contradicts in my view the recommendation Josh gave me for exactly that purpose: proper deinterlacing and scaling of transcoded material (NTSC to PAL)


So what is the deal, will the EDGE do a proper job or not?


Neko


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KuroNeko* /forum/post/14386572
> 
> 
> This contradicts in my view the recommendation Josh gave me for exactly that purpose: proper deinterlacing and scaling of transcoded material (NTSC to PAL)
> 
> 
> So what is the deal, will the EDGE do a proper job or not?



Andre asked about frame rate conversion, and, in particular, extraction of original film frames to be used as the basis of that frame rate conversion.


You're asking about deinterlacing and scaling, and that's a very different issue. For transcoded material the real problem is deinterlacing - i.e., will the deinterlacer properly handle material where a repeating cadence (if present) has been distorted, possibly severely, due to the transcoding process. In this case, what you really want the deinterlacer to do is to stay in video mode all the time. The Edge's deinterlacer has logic to identify cases such as transcoded material and handle it appropriately. Whether the end result meets your definition of "proper" or not is a subjective call that only you can make.


- Dale Adams


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14386523
> 
> 
> I confirmed the VisionHDP does not have this capability.



That is correct. Additionally, I've followed the Radiance thread pretty closely and I don't believe it will do this either. The only other processor that I'm aware of that will is what's in the Pio Kuro displays. It will take a 720p60 film source, extract p24 and display at p72. It works ok but with some artifacting (occasional jerkiness in the image).


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14384006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is inaccurate...My Lumagen VisionHDP upscales and deinterlaces all scan rates to 1080p24 or 1080p60.



Are you 100% sure it will take a 720p/60 input and output it at 1080p/24 ?


edit: oops, for some reason my browser only showed the first post on this page at first :blush:


----------



## dyates69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dyates69* /forum/post/14381057
> 
> 
> Any chance of a corrected 50Hz porch output for CRT users?
> 
> 
> E.g an extra two or three output modes
> 
> 
> CRT - [email protected]
> 
> CRT - [email protected]
> 
> CRT - [email protected]
> 
> 
> I think with the value of CRT's becoming lower this could open up your market to a range of CRT users that don't want to pay big bucks for a processor, but would like to use this in conjunction with a HD Fury etc.



So no chance of any extra CRT friendly fixed resolutions?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dyates69* /forum/post/14388032
> 
> 
> So no chance of any extra CRT friendly fixed resolutions?



We have no plans to support non-standard formats on EDGE. These include these resolutions that you are asking about.


----------



## AndreYew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14386354
> 
> 
> No. And you may well not want it to, anyway.



Thanks Dale. That was very helpful information.


--Andre


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14385678
> 
> 
> There's no overscan control, per se. But the zoom control, which performs a similar function, goes by percentages. Underscan is not by a fixed amount, but is adjustable on a scale from 0 to 100. I'm not sure what the maximum underscan percentage is, but the steps would appear to be less than 1% each.
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams



Thanks! That's good enough, I always have this problem with my Samsung 5084 for non-JustScan setting, it always overscan by 5% and this can't be adjusted. So underscan 7-10% should do the trick well.


----------



## bearfun

josh i sent in my form for beta tester,when will i be contacted? will it be from a dealer in VANCOUVER BC.Or someone from AVS forum.?


----------



## dazzerxxx

I scanned the thread but didn't spot an answer to the following question (Sorry if I missed it).


My SkyHD box will potentially output 576p,720p or 1080i. Given these will be on a single input can the Edge assign different settings for different res/freq on the same input ?


D


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14389526
> 
> 
> My SkyHD box will potentially output 576p,720p or 1080i. Given these will be on a single input can the Edge assign different settings for different res/freq on the same input ?



And will it auto-switch?


----------



## R Miyashiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14385838
> 
> 
> If underscan is the same as the VP50pro, it can't go below 75% which is not enough to center a 16/9 image on a 2.35 screen.



This sounds about right since I have mine set to 20 out of 100 to correct for around 5% (a number I discovered using my Nvidia software) . It seems that each increment is very close to 1/4 percent. My television also doesn't quite display a perfect 1.78:1 at this setting and I need to use the Aspect ratio setting at 1.77:1 to have the image fit perfect along with a +1,-2 shift. As I mentioned before this is one of the main reasons why I bought a DVDO, and wouldn't consider a processor without these features.


----------



## T.Wells

Josh,


I believe that there are a number of CIH users who are interested in the product based on some of the posts here and also in the CIH forum. However several (including me) are still confused about the product and the ability to use it with a CIH system. Can you check in on this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14376541 thread or add additional information here?


Thanks,

T.Wells


----------



## Ciccio

Hi Josh,


The EDGE looks very promising and I can't wait to beta test it. Will it come with a DVDO test DVD or BluRay disk?


Cheers.


----------



## bgarner

Good day,


Is there any way that the Mods can create a special "Beta Forum" where the users in the Beta program can share information? I would assume that you can restrict it to Beta test users?


This could help having the beta testers send you questions / concerns that might be similiar to other requests.


Hoping the Beta machines ship in the next week. Got lots of time and test material to go thru.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgarner* /forum/post/14392358
> 
> 
> Good day,
> 
> 
> Is there any way that the Mods can create a special "Beta Forum" where the users in the Beta program can share information? I would assume that you can restrict it to Beta test users?
> 
> 
> This could help having the beta testers send you questions / concerns that might be similiar to other requests.
> 
> 
> Hoping the Beta machines ship in the next week. Got lots of time and test material to go thru.



We plan on doing this ourselves. All information will be communicated directly to the Public Beta testers just prior to recieving their EDGEs.


----------



## [email protected]

For all of those that have been selected to be Public Beta testers that do not plan on returning their agreements, please let me know so that we can extend the offer to someone else that is interested.


If you have questions or concerns, please send me an email.


----------



## Curmudgeonx

General question: Would the EDGE go before or after a upscaling AVR that presently has a bug that will not allow the Torino chip to be turned off? (H/K 354).


Or is this anticipated by the availability of the HDMI "digital" output in the EDGE acting as a splitter so you can HDMI out to the display all the upscaled improved goodness and the other HDMI audio-only out to the AVR for tru/MA goodness?


Or, for beta testers, try it in all three places (as splitter/before AVR/after AVR)?


----------



## cpcat

OOOOOH, I'm so on EDGE I just can't wait.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14368228
> 
> 
> Then EDGE would output the preferred format for that display, which may or may not be 1366x768. All of the timing descriptors for the preferred format are also included in the EDID.



Having read thru more Panny literature, I'm fairly certain that the 'preferred format' being communicated in this case is 720p despite the fact that it is a native 768p panel.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14392937
> 
> 
> Having read thru more Panny literature, I'm fairly certain that the 'preferred format' being communicated in this case is 720p despite the fact that it is a native 768p panel.



What difference does it make? You are feeding it 720p without the Edge too.


----------



## diggumsmax

So I take it if we haven't heard from DVDO or AVS we have not been selected to be public beta testers??


----------



## VirusKiller

Josh. I'm just waiting for confirmation of the delivered UK price before faxing the agreement. I have sent you a PM and email.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggumsmax* /forum/post/14393168
> 
> 
> So I take it if we haven't heard from DVDO or AVS we have not been selected to be public beta testers??



Not necessarily, in your case it means that you need to check your 'Junk' email folder, or send me another email address that I can respond to.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14393264
> 
> 
> Josh. I'm just waiting for confirmation of the delivered UK price before faxing the agreement. I have sent you a PM and email.



We are working out the international pricing with our international distributors and I will be able to answer this tomorrow.


----------



## diggumsmax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14393762
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, in your case it means that you need to check your 'Junk' email folder, or send me another email address that I can respond to.



Thanks for the quick response (always top notch response and info from you and dale on these boards). I've sent you a PM with an alternate email address as I've already emptied my junk folder today for the original email address I submitted.


----------



## lfletcher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14393768
> 
> 
> We are working out the international pricing with our international distributors and I will be able to answer this tomorrow.



I'd been keen to know this as well. Sent back the signed form earlier today.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14393028
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? You are feeding it 720p without the Edge too.



Why spend the money on a nice video processor just to have your display rescale? That's how I feel as a 768p owner. I already have an Oppo 983 for DVD, so all i really need this for is cable. I own an Algolith Flea, which I use for cable and after my Oppo. Is it worth $800 just for cable deinterlacing/scaling just to have me display's so-so scaling kick in with the final word? If I could get pixel mapping, I'd replace my Oppo with a VP (only if it's scaling/deinterlacing was caparable or better than the 983). Hell, I don't even know what resolutions my display will accept and over what inputs.







(I got 1360x768 from my computer, but over component. Native Res. is 1366x768)


I'm REALLY hating my TV now. 768p (will it even accept native res.?), no 480i over HDMI (stuck with cable box deinterlacing)... Decisions. 1. Save for a new TV? Really don't want to do this. 2. Get this much cheaper VP and deal with my TV rescaling. Leaning towards this. 3. Get an expensive VP that can do custom resolutions. Can't afford, long ways away. 4. Except what I've got... I really can't stand my SD cable, although the Flea helped. I know cable is garbage, but ANYTHING should deinterlace better than my cable box!


Maybe DVDO would just make me a cheap deinterlacing box based on the ABT102. Please, please...


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14394381
> 
> 
> Why spend the money on a nice video processor just to have your display rescale? That's how I feel as a 768p owner. I already have an Oppo 983 for DVD, so all i really need this for is cable. I own an Algolith Flea, which I use for cable and after my Oppo. Is it worth $800 just for cable deinterlacing/scaling just to have me display's so-so scaling kick in with the final word? If I could get pixel mapping, I'd replace my Oppo with a VP (only if it's scaling/deinterlacing was caparable or better than the 983). Hell, I don't even know what resolutions my display will accept and over what inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm REALLY hating my TV now. 768p (will it even accept native res.?), no 480i over HDMI (stuck with cable box deinterlacing)... Decisions. 1. Save for a new TV? Really don't want to do this. 2. Get this much cheaper VP and deal with my TV rescaling. Leaning towards this. 3. Get an expensive VP that can do custom resolutions. Can't afford, long ways away. 4. Except what I've got... I really can't stand my SD cable, although the Flea helped.
> 
> 
> Maybe DVDO would just make me a cheap deinterlacing box based on the ABT102. Please, please...



What TV do you have.


----------



## Scott_R_K

Hi Josh ,


I don't think I've seen anyone ask this yet and it may too early for you to reply but are there any plans to be able upgrade or trade-in or trade-up to an Edge from a previous DVDO iScan ?


Scott..................


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14394395
> 
> 
> What TV do you have.



Samsung HP-S5053


If you know anything about what it accepts or how to find out, I'd love to know. Nothing in the owners manual or even in the Owner's Thread here on AVS. I've been thinking about calling up Samsung to talk to a tech. about it. Don't know how that would go...


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14394434
> 
> 
> Samsung HP-S5053
> 
> 
> If you know anything about what it accepts or how to find out, I'd love to know. Nothing in the owners manual or even in the Owner's Thread here on AVS. I've been thinking about calling up Samsung to talk to a tech. about it. Don't know how that would go...



I tried this with Westinghouse. Utter disaster and a waste of my time. The only publicly available number puts you in touch with clueless phone-answering CSRs. They *may* begin reading from the manual to you-most likely from a chapter with nothing to do with screen resolution. You will ask to have you call "escalated" to a manager, or someone with half a brain for electronics.


If you get that far, management does not have any contact info for anyone that can help you. I can't blame them--they're not even on the same continent!


By some miracle I was able to wrestle away from them a number for an authorized repair depot in the states. I called that number and was told (rather rudely) that I could not speak with a tech (or anyone for that matter) as it is a matter of policy. "Call tech support" I was told. I tried to explain the situation but was hung up on. Niiiiiice.


Hope you have better luck with Samsung, but I wouldn't hold your breath. Good customer service seems to be a forgotten art, save a few companies I choose to give my money to (Lumagen and DVDO falling within that list).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14394434
> 
> 
> Samsung HP-S5053
> 
> 
> If you know anything about what it accepts or how to find out, I'd love to know. Nothing in the owners manual or even in the Owner's Thread here on AVS. I've been thinking about calling up Samsung to talk to a tech. about it. Don't know how that would go...



Have you heard of Google? Type it in and all of that is in the * very first search result *.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14393028
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? You are feeding it 720p without the Edge too.



There are external video processors available that can force feed it (it being a TH-50PH11UK, for example) the native 1366x768, in which case no scaling would be done by the TV.


----------



## Jason Turk

Hey all!

Josh sent me a list of current people that have returned their NDA. I will be contacting everyone tomorrow so if you do NOT hear from me by around 4pm eastern tomorrow, please feel free to email me at [email protected] and I will check on it (assuming you have sent in your NDA).


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14393768
> 
> 
> We are working out the international pricing with our international distributors and I will be able to answer this tomorrow.



Josh, I have signed the first document and emailed back. Basically you can forget about the Singapore distributor. The users in Singapore can self help and we do not really need to go through a closing-down-status kind of middleman. If possible, please appoint a suitable distributor to handle the future official orders. We can ship the stuff ourselves through our shipping agent who has offices in the states. So you can just treat our shipment like a domestic shipment. It will cost us much cheaper to get the shipping agent to divert our stuff back to Singapore, and faster too










For those who are asking for 768p output from the EDGE, why wouldn't you take 1080p instead? 768p will definitely lose a lot of details and let your TV do the downscaling!


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14394846
> 
> 
> Have you heard of Google?



Have you heard of competent reading skills? I don't think my question deserved a rude response, especially since your answer gave me no info to what I asked. I am familiar with that link, and nowhere in it does it say what resolutions the HDMI input will accept.


I have a PM box if you have anything else to say...


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14394434
> 
> 
> Samsung HP-S5053
> 
> 
> If you know anything about what it accepts or how to find out, I'd love to know. Nothing in the owners manual or even in the Owner's Thread here on AVS. I've been thinking about calling up Samsung to talk to a tech. about it. Don't know how that would go...



I don't have any info to back this up but I'd be very surprised if you can feed your Samsung native res and get a picture let alone remove your panels brains from the signal loop. AFAIK only the Commercial series panels can be fed their native resolution and provide a dot for dot picture. Even then it's usually only via DVI that it's possible.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14396739
> 
> 
> I don't have any info to back this up but I'd be very surprised if you can feed your Samsung native res and get a picture let alone remove your panels brains from the signal loop. AFAIK only the Commercial series panels can be fed their native resolution and provide a dot for dot picture. Even then it's usually only via DVI that it's possible.



Someone in the owners thread said they were able to send 1360x768 atleast, but did not say if it was over VGA or HDMI. (I PM'd him, but no response.) I was able to over VGA, but not able to test out HDMI. I did not get anything with 1366x768 over VGA. 720p/1080i from my HD player over HDMI looked better than 1360x768 from my computer over VGA. Computer has an NVidia 8600GTS, and I was using a Xbox addon with HD movies also. I may not have had the timings correct, I didn't play with it much. I'm pretty clueless about custom resolutions.


Thanks for your input.










(Don't mean to take this thread so OT.)


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14396843
> 
> 
> Someone in the owners thread said they were able to send 1360x768 atleast, but did not say if it was over VGA or HDMI. (I PM'd him, but no response.) I was able to over VGA, but not able to test out HDMI. I did not get anything with 1366x768 over VGA. 720p/1080i from my HD player over HDMI looked better than 1360x768 from my computer over VGA. Computer has an NVidia 8600GTS, and I was using a Xbox addon with HD movies also. I may not have had the timings correct, I didn't play with it much. I'm pretty clueless about custom resolutions.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Don't mean to take this thread so OT.*)



Exploring what panels would be complimented by a product such as the Edge is very on-topic!


----------



## HDgaming42

My Westinghouse W4207 will take 1366x768 and 1360x768 over VGA and DVI. Can't remember which was which. Simply blanked 3 lines on either side. Could have sworn I got it to do it over HDMI too--will double check this next weekend--too busy till then.


Doesn't like my macbook pro one bit. Tried displayX but couldn't get the front and back porch set so that it was happy. That's what I was trying to talk to a tech about. If anyone knows the timings, PM me! (PC works no problem--no need for any fancy configuring.)


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14396843
> 
> 
> Someone in the owners thread said they were able to send 1360x768 atleast, but did not say if it was over VGA or HDMI. (I PM'd him, but no response.) I was able to over VGA, but not able to test out HDMI. I did not get anything with 1366x768 over VGA. 720p/1080i from my HD player over HDMI looked better than 1360x768 from my computer over VGA. Computer has an NVidia 8600GTS, and I was using a Xbox addon with HD movies also. I may not have had the timings correct, I didn't play with it much. I'm pretty clueless about custom resolutions.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't mean to take this thread so OT.)



Your Samsung will take 1360 x 768 @ 60Hz via the VGA port (you could use HDMI to VGA i.e. using an HDFury cable), and it's the only way you can get native resolution. EDGE won't output in this format, so you'd be looking at another of DVDO's VPs to get native resolution.


The VP will be better at scaling to the native resolution than the XBox will be (it has to convert games/films from 720/1080 to 768). So you'd get a better picture again.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14395866
> 
> 
> There are external video processors available that can force feed it (it being a TH-50PH11UK, for example) the native 1366x768, in which case no scaling would be done by the TV.



This thread is about the Edge processor and scaling will have to be done whether the source is the Edge or a player. The point is there are still more important benefits to be had such as the superior de-interlacing of the Edge.


----------



## Too Tall

Just getting my head around the refresh rate thing.


You have to set either 1080p/50 or 1080p/60 or 1080p/24?


You can't select 1080P and it'll output at the incoming refresh rate?


SkyHD or Pal DVDs - 50hz


NTSC DVDs and HD-DVDs - 60hz


Film based - 24hz


I'm assuming I'll have to change the output when changing from one to the other? I can understand this when wanting 24hz from 50hz or 60hz, but it'll be a bit annoying when going from 50hz to 60hz to vice versa.


If I have the Edge set to 1080p/50...


And I input a 60hz or a 1080p/24 signal will it change the refresh rate to 50hz?


What effect will this conversion have on the picture?


And vice versa....If I have the Edge set to output 1080p/24 and the Mrs puts on SkyHD at 50hz, what's going to happen? Apart from me getting shouted at










It mentions in the first post that overscan can be set differently for SD and HD from the same input, is this correct?


Thanks,

Stuart.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14398043
> 
> 
> This thread is about the Edge processor and scaling will have to be done whether the source is the Edge or a player. The point is there are still more important benefits to be had such as the superior de-interlacing of the Edge.



Josh explained in a previous post that the EDGE set to auto will output the 'preferred' format as communicated by the TV. Speaking for those of us with native 768p TVs, I'm interested in what our TVs will be telling the EDGE to send: 720p or 768p. I agree with you that the EDGE will be of great value even if it isn't actually capable of sending the native format in this case.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14399687
> 
> 
> Josh explained in a previous post that the EDGE set to auto will output the 'preferred' format as communicated by the TV. Speaking for those of us with native 768p TVs, I'm interested in what our TVs will be telling the EDGE to send: 720p or 768p. I agree with you that the EDGE will be of great value even if it isn't actually capable of sending the native format in this case.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14368228
> 
> 
> Then EDGE would output the preferred format for that display, which may or may not be 1366x768. All of the timing descriptors for the preferred format are also included in the EDID.



Have you tried a Panasonic thread? Your question is really about the TV, not the Edge, correct?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14399687
> 
> 
> Josh explained in a previous post that the EDGE set to auto will output the 'preferred' format as communicated by the TV. Speaking for those of us with native 768p TVs, I'm interested in what our TVs will be telling the EDGE to send: 720p or 768p. I agree with you that the EDGE will be of great value even if it isn't actually capable of sending the native format in this case.



I think Josh's post was misleading. I THINK the Edge will output the preferred format when set to AUTO but only one of the half dozen preset output resolutions, and 768p is not one of them.


----------



## Kalani

Is there any point to attaching one of these to a 1080i-only RPTV (component-only, no HDMI), to scale output from my DirectTV HR21 DVR and my DVD player? Or am I better off letting the DVR do the scaling until I eventually upgrade my set to something more current that does 1080p?


I'm guessing no point, since I'm not seeing any component out on the i/o panel in the opening shots.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14399825
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Panasonic thread? Your question is really about the TV, not the Edge, correct?



Actually, my original question was more about the EDGE because it isn't clear to me how flexible it is when set to "auto" format. Specifically, would the EDGE output 'non-standard' resolutions such as 1024x768, 1365x768, 1366x768, 1920x1200, etc., or is it actually locked into 'standard' resolution output only.


----------



## dlm10541

Per previous posts the Edge will only output the listed standard resolutions.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338550
> 
> 
> EDGE is capable of detecting the "preferred" format that is reported by a display in its EDID. If that "preferred" format is not one of the default formats supported by EDGE (480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, or VGA) it can still be selected using the 'Auto' Output Format selection option. So if you have a 1920x1200 display that reports that 1920x1200 is the "preferred" format (which most PC monitors do) you will be able to output this resolution from your EDGE. If your display is a 1366x768 LCD that reports that its "preferred" format is 720p you will not be able to output the native resolution of this display.



Call me crazy, but I read this as meaning that the EDGE can output 1920x1200, which is 'non-standard'


----------



## dlm10541

I am confused now too-easy to do










This seems to say a non-standard resolution can be output as long as its reported as the preferred resolution of the display.


I too would like clarification


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14400471
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I read this as meaning that the EDGE can output 1920x1200, which is 'non-standard'



I think what you are missing is that a 1920x1200 (WUXGA) display is designed as a computer monitor. Every computer monitor that I have connected EDGE to has the correct timing descriptors for the preferred output format which EDGE can output when in the 'Auto' Output Format mode.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14400676
> 
> 
> I am confused now too-easy to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to say a non-standard resolution can be output as long as its reported as the preferred resolution of the display.
> 
> 
> I too would like clarification



+2


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14399965
> 
> 
> I think Josh's post was misleading. I THINK the Edge will output the preferred format when set to AUTO but only one of the half dozen preset output resolutions, and 768p is not one of them.



What EDGE can output above and beyond the default output formats is determined by the display. If the display's preferred timing is not one of the default output formats, EDGE can still output this timing, given that all of the proper timing descriptors are included.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14400351
> 
> 
> Actually, my original question was more about the EDGE because it isn't clear to me how flexible it is when set to "auto" format. Specifically, would the EDGE output 'non-standard' resolutions such as 1024x768, 1365x768, 1366x768, 1920x1200, etc., or is it actually locked into 'standard' resolution output only.



Ok so what you need to know is if your TV has all of the proper timing descriptors. Good luck with that one.


----------



## dlm10541

Thanks Josh


I think I understand now.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14400731
> 
> 
> What EDGE can output above and beyond the default output formats is determined by the display. If the display's preferred timing is not one of the default output formats, EDGE can still output this timing, given that all of the proper timing descriptors are included.



Soooo...if our displays don't communicate this properly (768) would something like a DVI doctor successfully bridge this gap? Or does a DVI doctor rely on the same timing info being "broadcast"? If anyone knows...


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14400832
> 
> 
> Ok so what you need to know is if your TV has all of the proper timing descriptors. Good luck with that one.



What is important is if your display reports the correct preferred timing that will in turn give you 1:1 pixel mapping, preferrably at the native resolution.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14400731
> 
> 
> What EDGE can output above and beyond the default output formats is determined by the display. If the display's preferred timing is not one of the default output formats, EDGE can still output this timing, given that all of the proper timing descriptors are included.



Thanks for the clarification Josh.


Would the use of an HDMI to DVI adapter compromise what the display reports to the Edge?


Is anyone with a 1366x768 Panny Pro getting a Beta Unit?


----------



## Anthony A.

i am interested in getting on the list of potential customers to buy this unit from beta testers if they don't want it. how can i go about doing this? it would be a disservice to all if i were a tester as i have little time. thanks.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14400900
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Josh.
> 
> 
> Would the use of an HDMI to DVI adapter compromise what the display reports to the Edge?
> 
> 
> Is anyone with a 1366x768 Panny Pro getting a Beta Unit?



Sadly for us in Europe, you'd have to use a DVI EDID emulator to report the right 1366x768 timings then feed the signal into a HDFury or similar in order to get native res @ 50Hz into a commercial Panny (short of a PF9 or PF10) via VGA


So Josh; sorry if this is repeating things ad nauseum but... on my vp50 I don't have to use any Display Profile* in order to achieve this;


HDMI1 input (SkyHD):

576p (PREP on) output at 1080p/50

1080i/50 (PREP irrelevant) also output at 1080p/50


HDMI2 input (DVD):

480p (PREP on) output at 1080p/24

576p (PREP on) output at 1080p/50.


HDMI3 input (HD DVD):

1080i/60 output at 1080p/24


You're saying that the EDGE won't be able to do that and I'd have to manually switch between the 2 principal output resolutions that I use? Albeit with discretes.


* As far as I can see, the only reason, with a single display, to use Display Profiles is if for a single input/res/freq combination you sometimes want to output a different frequency (only example I can think of is if you watch R1 video based DVDs from TV shows where you want 60Hz output instead of 24)


----------



## yourmando

Some noob questions:


1. Most of the content I watch these days is 1080p film or video content on bluray/PS3. Would DVDO provide any benefit to 1080p content like this (my projector does support 24 and 60 source content with a refresh rate 48, 60, etc)? Since there is no deinterlacing, scaling, or frame rate conversion required, is there any added benefit? (Other than the per-input image adjustments)


2. For standard DVD content, would I need to use a player that supports 480i out to get maximum benefit (such as one of the Oppos)? Or does PReP feature mean that dvd content that is dinterlaced by the PS3 can be re-interlaced then de-interlaced by the Edge, obviating the need for a player that supports 480i out? In other words, is there a way to get 1080p/24 from a dvd from the PS3 with the Edge doing all the scaling, deinterlacing, etc.?


Thank you!

Armando


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Or does PReP feature mean that dvd content that is dinterlaced by the PS3 can be re-interlaced then de-interlaced by the Edge, obviating the need for a player that supports 480i out? In other words, is there a way to get 1080p/24 from a dvd from the PS3 with the Edge doing all the scaling, deinterlacing, etc.?



Correct, that's what PReP is for. The only time it wouldn't work is if the PS3 was applying some sort of filtering to the output so that the original 240 lines in each field were altered before being sent in the 480p frame.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14400900
> 
> 
> Is anyone with a 1366x768 Panny Pro getting a Beta Unit?



Yes


----------



## steviec

Any chance of getting a AVS group purchase price?


----------



## iMbEst

hey guys, is this better than the VintageHD running on HQV Realta chip? A friend of mine who own this claimed that it's making full use of the HQV Realta features.....


and on the other hand.....another friend kept discouraging me from even joining the beta test, coz there is a limit for SD->HD no matter how you scale


----------



## Mr Ian B

What is the return policy for a beta tester on the EDGE if not satisfied with how the unit performs or works with our equipment?


Mr Ian B


----------



## HDgaming42

I am somewhat unclear on the audio input assignability. Can you double up?


For instance, if I have an inday component switch feeding component #1, can I route 2 opticals, 1 coaxial and 1 stereo pair all to component #1? (component #2 will be taken with RGBHV). I am trying to decide between the Zektor and the Inday, and it seems there is lower loss with the Inday but no audio capabilities. That won't matter if I can perform the above...


Thanks!


edit: only 1 audio source would be live at a time--or perhaps there could be a priority set in the case of multiple signals present?


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14402939
> 
> 
> So Josh; sorry if this is repeating things ad nauseum but... on my vp50 I don't have to use any Display Profile* in order to achieve this;
> 
> 
> HDMI1 input (SkyHD):
> 
> 576p (PREP on) output at 1080p/50
> 
> 1080i/50 (PREP irrelevant) also output at 1080p/50
> 
> 
> HDMI2 input (DVD):
> 
> 480p (PREP on) output at 1080p/24
> 
> 576p (PREP on) output at 1080p/50.
> 
> 
> HDMI3 input (HD DVD):
> 
> 1080i/60 output at 1080p/24
> 
> 
> You're saying that the EDGE won't be able to do that and I'd have to manually switch between the 2 principal output resolutions that I use? Albeit with discretes.
> 
> 
> * As far as I can see, the only reason, with a single display, to use Display Profiles is if for a single input/res/freq combination you sometimes want to output a different frequency (only example I can think of is if you watch R1 video based DVDs from TV shows where you want 60Hz output instead of 24)



PLEASE can we have a definitive answer to this.


A related question: When a output is selected, does one select a resolution (e.g. 1080p) or resolution and frequency (e.g. 1080p24)?


Edit: What would happen with a European PS3 which can output 576p50 (for DVD), 1080p24 (for Blu-Ray), and 1080p60 (for games)?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14404416
> 
> 
> hey guys, is this better than the VintageHD running on HQV Realta chip? A friend of mine who own this claimed that it's making full use of the HQV Realta features.....
> 
> 
> and on the other hand.....another friend kept discouraging me from even joining the beta test, coz there is a limit for SD->HD no matter how you scale



True


but how close to the limit would you like to get?


Having seen dodgy deinterlacing plenty of times and the horrendous ringing you get on (for example) the Panasonic PZ80 when scaling even 720p to 1080p, I'd say £400 is money well spent if this even comes close to the performance of the VP50Pro.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14367471
> 
> 
> But with that said the VP is capable of accepting a 1080p signal and downconverting it to 1080i?



Unless you've got a CRT based display that can handle 1080i well, I'm not sure why you would want to do this? Would it not be better to use (say) 720p if it's a plasma or LCD?


----------



## diggumsmax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Ian B* /forum/post/14404505
> 
> 
> What is the return policy for a beta tester on the EDGE if not satisfied with how the unit performs or works with our equipment?
> 
> 
> Mr Ian B



Read the NDA you signed (if you signed it). It clearly tells you this info.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggumsmax* /forum/post/14406446
> 
> 
> Read the NDA you signed (if you signed it). It clearly tells you this info.



It would be nice if the question could be answered for others who are on the fence about applying, though...


----------



## Mr Ian B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/14408214
> 
> 
> It would be nice if the question could be answered for others who are on the fence about applying, though...




I overlooked it in the form. It says, "By signing this agreement, the User understands that there are no rights to return the product for a full refund."


Mr Ian B


----------



## Jason Turk

Guess what I have? But only until I ship them out...










Yup...DVDO Edge units...I will start forwarding tracking this evening for those who I have already contacted.


(If you have not been contacted yet hold tight...I'm-a-workin'-on-it.







).


----------



## JFR0317




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/14408936
> 
> 
> Guess what I have? But only until I ship them out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...DVDO Edge units...I will start forwarding tracking this evening for those who I have already contacted.
> 
> 
> (If you have not been contacted yet hold tight...I'm-a-workin'-on-it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Awesome! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Maestro J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/14408936
> 
> 
> Guess what I have? But only until I ship them out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...DVDO Edge units...I will start forwarding tracking this evening for those who I have already contacted.
> 
> 
> (If you have not been contacted yet hold tight...I'm-a-workin'-on-it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Wow, that was fast! Thanks Jason and thanks DVDO!

I got my notification for expected delivery on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/14408936
> 
> 
> Guess what I have? But only until I ship them out...



Dumb question, perhaps, but will an HDMI cable be shipped with the unit?


----------



## joerod

I am sure NO on the HDMI cable. If you are asking then you should probably not be BETA testing it.










Mine shows delivery for tomorrow! This weekend will be fun!!!


----------



## Hopstretch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14409970
> 
> 
> Mine shows delivery for tomorrow! This weekend will be fun!!!



I am officially voting you least-likely-to-actually-comply-with-the-NDA. Within a week you'll have both Onkyo and DVDO's lawyers tag-teaming your ass.


----------



## joerod

No way, I promise to not say a word until they say I can. I have never violated a NDA with any company. Seriously.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14409970
> 
> 
> I am sure NO on the HDMI cable. If you are asking then you should probably not be BETA testing it.



Like I said, dumb question. I figured what the heck, if Oppo is giving 'em away, maybe Anchor Bay is too


----------



## pappy97

Still waiting for word to see if I'll be a lucky beta tester (fingers crossed). This is so exciting. Not only do we get a reduced cost for the product, but I hope to help out too in the beta testing process.


EDIT: Looks like I received an auto reply saying that the person who goes through the questionnaires will be out until Aug. 4. So I won't have a decision until next week. :-(


----------



## ianfromnotts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14393768
> 
> 
> We are working out the international pricing with our international distributors and I will be able to answer this tomorrow.



Any news on the UK prices yet?


----------



## joerod

I am just more than happy to help them out. DVDO is here at AVS and one of my new goals is to support the companies that participate here...


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14409970
> 
> 
> I am sure NO on the HDMI cable. If you are asking then you should probably not be BETA testing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine shows delivery for tomorrow! This weekend will be fun!!!



How did you get 1 day service from Rochester NY?


----------



## joerod

I payed for it...







I will be more than happy to work this entire weekend on it. I am going on my one and only vacation of 2008 late next week so it is perfect timing...


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14410293
> 
> 
> I payed for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be more than happy to work this entire weekend on it. I am going on my one and only vacation of 2008 late next week so it is perfect timing...



Good move:


----------



## joerod

I am taking this seriously. I have my dispalys arranged and ready. I have a series of my own tests I will do with each one of them. I plan to work all weekend with the Edge... Of course I will NOT report my findings here (only to them)...


----------



## JFR0317

Good luck, Joe. I am still waiting on my shipping info from Jason but expect to receive it soon.


----------



## Gary J

It should go by best-looking which would make me first.


----------



## joerod

Good one Gary J!







I would at least come in third or fourth here...


----------



## HDgaming42

OK, I've searched what I thought would be relevant threads but can't find a definitive answer, so I'll just ask here:


Was the treatment of 240p video (gaming) ever sorted out on the vp50, and by extension, will it be functioning in the EDGE? If not right now...will it ever?


Thanks!


----------



## Hopstretch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14410109
> 
> 
> No way, I promise to not say a word until they say I can. I have never violated a NDA with any company. Seriously.



I'm just busting your chops. Did I read a few pages back that there would be a closed forum for Beta participants to share experiences? That would certainly be quite useful.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14409970
> 
> 
> I am sure NO on the HDMI cable. If you are asking then you should probably not be BETA testing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine shows delivery for tomorrow! This weekend will be fun!!!




Don't testing agreements usually state something about not publicly talking about the product testing?


I hope all the testers hurry up with the testing so they can quickly offer the EDGE for sale to us consumers.


----------



## mfogarty5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14405487
> 
> 
> PLEASE can we have a definitive answer to this.
> 
> 
> A related question: When a output is selected, does one select a resolution (e.g. 1080p) or resolution and frequency (e.g. 1080p24)?
> 
> 
> Edit: What would happen with a European PS3 which can output 576p50 (for DVD), 1080p24 (for Blu-Ray), and 1080p60 (for games)?



What if the display can accomodate both a 1080p60 and a 1080p24 signal?


For example, if someone has a Kuro that can refresh at either 60hz or 72hz, can the user tell the EDGE that if film is detected, then output 1080p24 otherwise output 1080p60?


An example would be changing the channel from a CBS NFL game to an NBC Law and Order episode. Would I manually have to go into the EDGE and select 1080p24?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/14411859
> 
> 
> What if the display can accomodate both a 1080p60 and a 1080p24 signal?
> 
> 
> For example, if someone has a Kuro that can refresh at either 60hz or 72hz, can the user tell the EDGE that if film is detected, then output 1080p24 otherwise output 1080p60?
> 
> 
> An example would be changing the channel from a CBS NFL game to an NBC Law and Order episode. Would I manually have to go into the EDGE and select 1080p24?



Output Formats on EDGE combine both resolution and framerate. For example: 1080p-60 is 1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz progressive. If you would like to change the Output Format between 1080p-60 and 1080p-24, you can do this by navigating the OSD or via discrete IR codes. Once a selection is made all input signals will be converted to the chosen Output Format.


----------



## T-smith

Im guessing if we havent received tracking numbers it means our units havent shipped yet. Im in NJ so if it shipped today I have a shot of it being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## joerod

Yes Aaron- which is why I won't be revealing any of my results here...


----------



## o27

What´s the status on the European batch?


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14412125
> 
> 
> Output Formats on EDGE combine both resolution and framerate. For example: 1080p-60 is 1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz progressive. If you would like to change the Output Format between 1080p-60 and 1080p-24, you can do this by navigating the OSD or via discrete IR codes. Once a selection is made all input signals will be converted to the chosen Output Format.



So if I watch a Blu-Ray movie on my PS3 one evening @1080p24, and my (young) kid pops in a PAL DVD the following day, he's going to be watching it at 1080p24? This isn't very family friendly.


----------



## Otto J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413236
> 
> 
> So if I watch a Blu-Ray movie on my PS3 one evening @1080p24, and my (young) kid pops in a PAL DVD the following day, he's going to be watching it at 1080p24? This isn't very family friendly.



This is a different situation than what Josh responded to, because in your situation you're changing the input format. If I understand this correctly (and it is like with the VP's), it will be like this: The EDGE has memories for output mode based on input mode (right, Josh?) So, you will set it up to output 1080P/24 when the input is 1080P/24, and 1080P/60 when the input is 480i/p, 720P/60, 1080i/60 or 1080P/60, and 1080P/50 output for 576i/p, 720P/50, 1080i/50 and 1080P/50. What it will NOT do is auto-detect a 24P sequence within a 60 Hz source, and change the output automatically, for players without 24P output, for this you will need to manually change the output to 1080P/24 (it is not practical to have on-the-fly output changes). For your situation, the output format will follow the input format, so when you put in a BD, the EDGE will output 1080P/24, when you put in a PAL DVD, it will output 1080P/50.


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto J* /forum/post/14413302
> 
> 
> This is a different situation than what Josh responded to, because in your situation you're changing the input format. If I understand this correctly (and it is like with the VP's), it will be like this: The EDGE has memories for output mode based on input mode (right, Josh?) So, you will set it up to output 1080P/24 when the input is 1080P/24, and 1080P/60 when the input is 480i/p, 720P/60, 1080i/60 or 1080P/60, and 1080P/50 output for 576i/p, 720P/50, 1080i/50 and 1080P/50. What it will NOT do is auto-detect a 24P sequence within a 60 Hz source, and change the output automatically, for players without 24P output, for this you will need to manually change the output to 1080P/24 (it is not practical to have on-the-fly output changes). For your situation, the output format will follow the input format, so when you put in a BD, the EDGE will output 1080P/24, when you put in a PAL DVD, it will output 1080P/50.



If this is how it works, I have no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## MRaitio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *o27* /forum/post/14413106
> 
> 
> What´s the status on the European batch?



Yeah, the very same question burns my soul.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto J* /forum/post/14413302
> 
> 
> This is a different situation than what Josh responded to, because in your situation you're changing the input format. If I understand this correctly (and it is like with the VP's), it will be like this: The EDGE has memories for output mode based on input mode (right, Josh?) So, you will set it up to output 1080P/24 when the input is 1080P/24, and 1080P/60 when the input is 480i/p, 720P/60, 1080i/60 or 1080P/60, and 1080P/50 output for 576i/p, 720P/50, 1080i/50 and 1080P/50. What it will NOT do is auto-detect a 24P sequence within a 60 Hz source, and change the output automatically, for players without 24P output, for this you will need to manually change the output to 1080P/24 (it is not practical to have on-the-fly output changes). For your situation, the output format will follow the input format, so when you put in a BD, the EDGE will output 1080P/24, when you put in a PAL DVD, it will output 1080P/50.



You're right that Josh was responding (again, although I think it was Dale who answered the same question earlier in the thread) to a question around output frequency based on cadence, but Josh's reply doesn't say whether the EDGE has per-input memories like the VPs and rather suggests that even if it does, that it doesn't store an output format for each. I guess I'll find out when my beta unit arrives










Since I've got a pronto, I don't really care, I'd just include the discrete in a "Game" or "DVD" or "BluRay" button but I do think that not many non-technical family members will understand why they have to change output format ("whatever that is") based on content.


Having said ALL that, the popcorn hour still seems to be massively popular in spite of the fact it has a single output res for all content.


----------



## Too Tall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413338
> 
> 
> If this is how it works, I have no complaints whatsoever.



Me neither, but it would just be nice if Josh confirmed it? Either way.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Too Tall* /forum/post/14413409
> 
> 
> Me neither, but it would just be nice if Josh confirmed it? Either way.



I think he has and we just don't like the answer


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14413418
> 
> 
> I think he has and we just don't like the answer



You are right! There are no display profiles like on VP50Pro and thus you will have to manually change the output when you want.


----------



## Too Tall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14413418
> 
> 
> I think he has and we just don't like the answer



Maybe but it's not been very clear.


It's always been in answer to the auto-switching from 60hz to 24hz based on if it's film content. And I can fully understand why this would NOT be the case.


There's never been a reply specifically to "If the input Hz changes does the output Hz change to match it?". This question had not been answered directly. Not from what I've seen.


I'm guessing this comment from Josh...means it doesn't but clarification would be nice.


> Quote:
> Once a selection is made all input signals will be converted to the chosen Output Format.


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14413441
> 
> 
> You are right! There are no display profiles like on VP50Pro and thus you will have to manually change the output when you want.



From post #227 - covering the ability to auto select output based on input (including different res/freq on same input) -



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377121
> 
> 
> EDGE does not have Display Profiles. If you wanted to change between three given output formats (1080p-24/50/60), you as the user would need to make this change. The easiest way to do this would be to use the discrete IR codes.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that EDGE is NOT a replacement for the VP50PRO, or any VP line products, and it is intended to target a different user.



D


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14413454
> 
> 
> From post #227 - covering the ability to auto select output based on input (including different res/freq on same input)



*If true*, this is my first bit of feedback as a pre-beta customer:


If I have a 50Hz PAL DVD player on input 1, and a 24Hz Blu-Ray player on input 2, I should *not* have to manually change the output when I select an input. This renders auto-selection of inputs not fully automatic. I don't think this should be classified as a "display profile". PAL played at 24Hz is not going to look nice, and Blu-Rays at 50Hz will be pretty lousy too...


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14413441
> 
> 
> You are right! There are no display profiles like on VP50Pro and thus you will have to manually change the output when you want.



As already said in my earlier post, you don't need Display Profiles to support this. I never change Display Profile on my vp50.


The question is more about per-input memories on the EDGE (which it clearly has since you can set brightness etc on a per-input basis) and whether they store a distinct output format for each combination of input/res/freq ... as they do on the VPs.


The comment above from Viruskiller about the scenario where output format is not even dictated by input is more serious. In Europe, 24Hz / 50Hz has become an extremely common signal combination. I'm sure in the US, 24Hz / 60Hz is equally or more prevalent. Would people generally understand they need to change that when things start juddering? Would people that don't know that be interested in the EDGE? Is the market for this kind of between the geek videophile & mass market? Are the only people that would care about this PS3 or Tosh owners? And if so, are they probably going to just connect at 1080p to the TV anyway and not need this product? But then, it acts as a switch too and people don't like the pathetically few HDMI inputs on the back of most popular TVs... could you upsell a market that start out only looking for a $200 switch? It's interesting stuff.


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413467
> 
> 
> *If true*, this is my first bit of feedback as a pre-beta customer:
> 
> 
> If I have a 50Hz PAL DVD player on input 1, and a 24Hz Blu-Ray player on input 2, I should *not* have to manually change the output when I select an input. This renders auto-selection of inputs not fully automatic. I don't think this should be classified as a "display profile". PAL played at 24Hz is not going to look nice, and Blu-Rays at 50Hz will be pretty lousy too...



VK


As European user I seconds that feedback. I would speculate that PS3, Blu-ray and HD DVD players are probably a popular device amongst primary Egde target customers. To to start changing res depending on playing a DVD, Blu-ray/HD DVD movie or game will be a pain.


D


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14413470
> 
> 
> The question is more about per-input memories on the EDGE (which it clearly has since you can set brightness etc on a per-input basis) and whether they store a distinct output format for each combination of input/res/freq ... as they do on the VPs.



I agree but Josh doesn't appear to have answered this question directly (despite being asked in a number posts on here and direct by email) which is leaving us speculate based on other answers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14413470
> 
> 
> Are the only people that would care about this PS3 or Tosh owners?



This would affect any Blu-ray player owners who also use their player for R2 DVD.


D


----------



## VirusKiller

I think we've clarified what the questions are that need answering definitively.


1) Will the Edge automatically switch output format depending on which physical input is selected? i.e. Can one specify an output format on a per-input memory basis?


e.g. 576p DVD on input 1, 1080p24 Blu-Ray on input 2.


2) Will the Edge automatically switch output format depending on which *format* is detected on the *same* physical input? i.e. Are there separate input memories for different input formats on the same physical input?


e.g. 576p50, 1080p24 from a PS3.


We are not asking for profiles for different displays.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14413470
> 
> 
> As already said in my earlier post, you don't need Display Profiles to support this. I never change Display Profile on my vp50.
> 
> 
> The question is more about per-input memories on the EDGE (which it clearly has since you can set brightness etc on a per-input basis) and whether they store a distinct output format for each combination of input/res/freq ... as they do on the VPs.
> 
> 
> The comment above from Viruskiller about the scenario where output format is not even dictated by input is more serious. In Europe, 24Hz / 50Hz has become an extremely common signal combination. I'm sure in the US, 24Hz / 60Hz is equally or more prevalent. Would people generally understand they need to change that when things start juddering? Would people that don't know that be interested in the EDGE? Is the market for this kind of between the geek & mass market? Are the only people that would care about this PS3 or Tosh owners? And if so, are they probably going to just connect at 1080p to the TV anyway and not need this product? But then, it acts as a switch too and people don't like the pathetically few HDMI inputs on the back of most popular TVs... could you upsell a market that start out only looking for a $200 switch? It's interesting stuff.



I think this is aimed at the new HD consumer who realizes he needs to improve SD sources. He is likely to set at 1080P/60 or whatever the EDID dictates for his display and leave it. Even if he changed to 1080P/24 he may not see the difference.


Videophiles (I hate the word geeks) want and need more so high end processors will continue to be the choice.


----------



## Too Tall

The only poeple it "won't" effect are people is the US that only watch 60hz inputs. TV, NTSC DVDs, HD-DVD (60hz), Blu-Ray (60hz).


Anyone with either a 50hz (Pal DVD or Pal TV) or 24hz (HD-DVD or Blue-Ray) input device will have to change the output at some point. Or watch stuff at the wrong Hz.


----------



## Gary J

Who says other than 24Hz is the wrong Hz? I think 24fps is so over-rated. It was not that long ago that displays could not do it and you never heard anyone complain about motion judder.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362338
> 
> 
> There are discrete codes for outputting 1080p-24 and 1080p-60 (as well as all other default formats) although EDGE will not switch automatically based on the content. This is done so that a typical consumer will not have to deal with a display syncing/resyncing as they are watching a film on broadcast TV with video-based commercials.



Guys this will give you the definitive answer you are looking for.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14413689
> 
> 
> Who says other than 24Hz is the wrong Hz? I think 24fps is so over-rated. It was not that long ago that displays could not do it and you never heard anyone complain about motion judder.



Gary J

I totally agree. If the EDGE does as good a job as the VP50Pro (as expected) then the average consumer will be perfectly happy.


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14413695
> 
> 
> Guys this will give you the definitive answer you are looking for.



No it doesn't. Josh was referring to auto-switching of output (1080p24, 1080p60) based on the *content* (video, film) of a 60Hz input.


----------



## dlm10541

As 60Hz video changes to 24Hz film the output does not change. You will have to change it manually. If set for 1080P/60 it will stay 1080P/60 until it is manually changed.


As an example BluRay disks are often 60Hz on the menus and switch to 24 Hz on the start of the film. The Edge will not automatically change with this change to the input.


As far as matching different outputs to each input I think the output is fixed regardless of which input is active.


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14413689
> 
> 
> Who says other than 24Hz is the wrong Hz? I think 24fps is so over-rated. It was not that long ago that displays could not do it and you never heard anyone complain about motion judder.



This is true in the United States where American eyes/brains have been accustommed to telecined film judder for eons; it is not true in Europe.


PAL DVD is speeded up by 4% (24fps x1.04 = 25fps) so it can be displayed without judder at the same frequency (50Hz) as our video material.


With 24Hz output from HD DVD and Blu-Ray players, we *are* sensitive to telecine judder when we view at 60Hz. Quite simply, we're not conditioned to it.


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14413730
> 
> 
> As 60Hz video changes to 24Hz film the output does not change. You will have to change it manually. If set for 1080P/60 it will stay 1080P/60 until it is manually changed.



Agreed, if there is a change in video/film *content* within an unchanging 1080p60 input.



> Quote:
> As an example BluRay disks are often 60Hz on the menus and switch to 24 Hz on the start of the film. The Edge will not automatically change with this change to the input



This is different. The format output from the player *changes* from 1080p60 to 1080p24. This is different to 60Hz video and 24Hz film content being extracted from a 1080i60 or 1080p60 input.


----------



## Otto J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14413730
> 
> 
> As 60Hz video changes to 24Hz film the output does not change. You will have to change it manually. If set for 1080P/60 it will stay 1080P/60 until it is manually changed.
> 
> 
> As an example BluRay disks are often 60Hz on the menus and switch to 24 Hz on the start of the film. The Edge will not automatically change with this change to the input



True, if the output of the player remains at 60 Hz. However, if the player puts out 60 Hz in the menu, and then changes to 24 Hz _output_ from the player when the film starts, then we want the EDGE to automatically change the output to 24 Hz, and not remain at 60 Hz. Frankly, I refuse to believe that DVDO has designed a scaler incapable of this, and if I'm proven wrong, this will be a MAJOR issue in my opinion. DVDO should not put out a product marketed for the average consumer without the ability to do this. But, I believe that when morning breaks stateside, and Josh gets to the keyboard again, he will confirm if this is the case.


EDIT: Viruskiller got there first...


----------



## dlm10541

Otto


Even my VP50Pro did not automatically switch. I had to set up profiles for each resolution and set for auto to achieve this.


I would like this as well but I think you will not get the answer you are hoping for.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413735
> 
> 
> This is true in the United States where American eyes/brains have been accustommed to telecined film judder for eons; it is not true in Europe.
> 
> 
> PAL DVD is speeded up by 4% (24fps x1.04 = 25fps) so it can be displayed without judder at the same frequency (50Hz) as our video material.
> 
> 
> With 24Hz output from HD DVD and Blu-Ray players, we *are* sensitive to telecine judder when we view at 60Hz. Quite simply, we're not conditioned to it.



So you want the Edge to be all things to all people at the same price-point? What if I do not have a display that accepts 24Hz or 50Hz? Should I ask for a cheaper version of the Edge without that processing?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14413803
> 
> 
> Otto
> 
> 
> Even my VP50Pro did not automatically switch. I had to set up profiles for each resolution and set for auto to achieve this.
> 
> 
> I would like this as well but I think you will not get the answer you are hoping for.



My VP50pro is set to output 1080P24 with 1080P24 content and output 1080P60 for everything else. You adjust these setting in the framerate setting. And it automatically switches the output based on what settings you make in the framerate section.


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14413877
> 
> 
> So you want the Edge to be all things to all people at the same price-point?



No, that is impossible. What I want is a small feature to remove a considerable inconvenience when using functionality *already* slated for this product.



> Quote:
> What if I do not have a display that accepts 24Hz or 50Hz? Should I ask for a cheaper version of the Edge without that processing?



Why not?


----------



## Too Tall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14413689
> 
> 
> Who says other than 24Hz is the wrong Hz? I think 24fps is so over-rated. It was not that long ago that displays could not do it and you never heard anyone complain about motion judder.



Firstly I never said anything other than 24Hz is wrong. I was saying that if locked to say output 60hz any input other than 60hz (i.e. 24hz or 50hz will be output at the wrong Hz, not it's native rate).


Fair enough, lets forget 24hz for a minute.


We in the UK still have the 60hz to 50hz issue. For my normal viewing I will have it set to 1080p/50hz as my SkyHD, HDD Recorder and Pal DVDs output at 50hz. But it will be annoying when I get juddering if I put on an NTSC DVD (60hz) and the output is still locked to 50hz.


I had an old Quadscan back 8 years ago. You just set the Res i.e. 720p and it then output 50hz for Pal and 60hz for NTSC, the input freq was the output freq. I don't think it's that much to ask, but if it is set then I hope the Edges 60hz to 50hz conversion will be good.


----------



## eiren

I think an entry level product should be pretty much plug'n'play for most typical systems, leaving advanced configurations to the more expensive VPs.


As long as it outputs an assigned output format depending on what is being input, then it's doing the plug'n'play element.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14413803
> 
> 
> Otto
> 
> 
> Even my VP50Pro did not automatically switch. I had to set up profiles for each resolution and set for auto to achieve this.
> 
> 
> I would like this as well but I think you will not get the answer you are hoping for.



I don't understand this. As I said before, I do this all the time and have never used display profiles to do it. The only thing I've ever used display profiles for is;


1. catering for xbox360 60 Hz input for games (output should be 60) and HD DVDs (output should be multiple of 24)


2. catering for R1 DVDs with video content (output should be 60) or film content (outut should be multiple of 24) - I still do this from time to time but rarely enough that I haven't recreated my display profile for 60 in 60 out since the last firmware update.



In other words; both content based decisions where the input signal does not change. For situations where the input signal _does_ change (DVD player changing from 480i/60 to 576i/50) - the vp50 just uses whatever output format was last chosen when that combination of input/res/freq was active, even if you've never saved a single display profile.


I think you've been using profiles when you didn't need to.


----------



## Too Tall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14413877
> 
> 
> What if I do not have a display that accepts 24Hz or 50Hz? Should I ask for a cheaper version of the Edge without that processing?



This is like me saying, well I don't have any equipment that needs an analogue connection (mine ared all HDMI) so can I have a cheaper version that doesn't had analogue to digital processing for a lower price. It's not going to happen and it's not what we're saying or asking for. We're asking for clarification.


I think this is getting a bit silly and people are getting defensive for no real reason.


No one is saying "IT HAS TO HAVE THIS OR ELSE". We in the UK have this 50hz/60hz issue and want to know if it will be an issue or not for us. That's all. We are voicing our conserns about what "maybe" a missing feature that to us would be a big plus. We are explaining what the issue is to help the question be answered.


Sorry if this comes across as complaining to those it doesn't effect.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413900
> 
> 
> Why not?



Quite simply because the price of multiple versions would not be $799US anymore. The only way it could happen is the anticipation of sufficient demand to justify producing it.


----------



## dlm10541

Choddo


Yes it did remember the last output but that created problems for me. However this is for another thread


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Too Tall* /forum/post/14414004
> 
> 
> This is like me saying, well I don't have any equipment that needs an analogue connection (mine ared all HDMI) so can I have a cheaper version that doesn't had analogue to digital processing for a lower price. It's not going to happen and it's not what we're saying or asking for. We're asking for clarification.
> 
> 
> I think this is getting a bit silly and people are getting defensive for no real reason.
> 
> 
> No one is saying "IT HAS TO HAVE THIS OR ELSE". We in the UK have this 50hz/60hz issue and want to know if it will be an issue or not for us. That's all. We are voicing our conserns about what "maybe" a missing feature that to us would be a big plus. We are explaining what the issue is to help the question be answered.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this comes across as complaining to those it doesn't effect.



Well if it can be implemented one way or another I hope you guys get it.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14414052
> 
> 
> Choddo
> 
> 
> Yes it did remember the last output but that created problems for me. However this is for another thread



Agreed. ok, so the clarification question remains; does the EDGE remember the output it last used for that input freq?







I reckon Josh has strongly suggested not.


----------



## Too Tall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14414080
> 
> 
> Agreed. ok, so the clarification question remains; does the EDGE remember the output it last used for that input freq?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon Josh has strongly suggested not.



I agree it's been strongly "suggested" but it would be good for Josh to answer the question directly.


If the Edge is locked to a specific output freq, my follow up questions are...


What is the Edge like at converting other freqs to that output freq?

If output is set to 1080p/50 and I input 1080p/60, 1080p/24 or 480i/60 will the picture output be OK, or judder?


I'm assuming these things will have been tested in Alpha testing and so be known.


----------



## Too Tall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14414054
> 
> 
> Well if it can be implemented one way or another I hope you guys get it.



Thanks I hope so too.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413538
> 
> 
> I think we've clarified what the questions are that need answering definitively.
> 
> 
> 1) Will the Edge automatically switch output format depending on which physical input is selected? i.e. Can one specify an output format on a per-input memory basis?
> 
> 
> e.g. 576p DVD on input 1, 1080p24 Blu-Ray on input 2.



No.



> Quote:
> 2) Will the Edge automatically switch output format depending on which *format* is detected on the *same* physical input? i.e. Are there separate input memories for different input formats on the same physical input?
> 
> 
> e.g. 576p50, 1080p24 from a PS3.



No.


----------



## diggumsmax

Well since I will be outputting 1080p60 for everything except Blu-Ray it sounds like I will just have to change the output format to 1080p24 when I watch a Blu-Ray movie. Hopefully I can figure out some way to get my Harmony 880 to do this for me when I select that input but for the price of this thing you can't really complain. Just to clarify, if I set the output to 1080p60 and my Blu-Ray player feeds it a 1080p24 signal the edge will be applying 3:2 pulldown and outputting 1080p60 unless I change the output format to 1080p24?


----------



## choddo2006

Thanks Josh


----------



## Too Tall

OK so that's been clarified. Thanks Josh.


As above my question is now:


If output is set to 1080p/50 and I input 1080p/60, 1080p/24 or 480i/60 will the picture output be OK? How will the Edge cope with the re-timing?


----------



## choddo2006

I confidently predict, in the words of Egon Spengler, "it would be bad"


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Too Tall* /forum/post/14413912
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I had an old Quadscan back 8 years ago. You just set the Res i.e. 720p and it then output 50hz for Pal and 60hz for NTSC, the input freq was the output freq. I don't think it's that much to ask, but if it is set then I hope the Edges 60hz to 50hz conversion will be good.



Well, if the Frame rate conversion is of the same ilk as the VP50 series, you won't be happy with it. I had a display for a while that could only do 60Hz at its native resolution. I live in PAL land too, so all my sources are 50Hz based.


I could do the FR conversion either in the VP50 or in the display. The bad news is that neither gave a very good conversion - lots of judder. As you say, and I have also said on a number of occassions, the US market has been conditioned to judder. And yes, there's really nothing special about 24Hz FR when you have been used to 50Hz FR all your life (2:2 pull down). What the US market is now seeing, and getting all exited about is what we have been seeing/experiencing all our lives







.


In the end I could not get used to the judder and I was luckily able to get the display taken back by the supplier (Samsung). I switched to a Sharp 46DX series that is able to do the 24/50/60Hz FRs at its 1080p native res and have been happy again ever since. The 100Hz feature in fact makes movement so smooth that I now find film based material at 25fps jittery







- . You sure get used to improvements quickly and want it all the time!


In fact, I find this FR "doubling feature" in the latest displays so compelling that I would be happy to pay reasonable bucks to have a VP that has a really good performance in this field. There are still some issues with the current generation of displays/TVs - they don't keep up with rapid panning that well - and some introduce small additional artifacts as well, but improve on this and judder will be a thing of the past.


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14413975
> 
> 
> I don't understand this. As I said before, I do this all the time and have never used display profiles to do it. The only thing I've ever used display profiles for is;
> 
> 
> 1. catering for xbox360 60 Hz input for games (output should be 60) and HD DVDs (output should be multiple of 24)
> 
> 
> 2. catering for R1 DVDs with video content (output should be 60) or film content (outut should be multiple of 24) - I still do this from time to time but rarely enough that I haven't recreated my display profile for 60 in 60 out since the last firmware update.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words; both content based decisions where the input signal does not change. For situations where the input signal _does_ change (DVD player changing from 480i/60 to 576i/50) - the vp50 just uses whatever output format was last chosen when that combination of input/res/freq was active, even if you've never saved a single display profile.
> 
> 
> I think you've been using profiles when you didn't need to.



You wouldn't by any chance be using a PC resoltion would you? If you are, you're right, you don't need to set display profiles for different Frame Rates- I used 768 x 1280 for quite a while and as you say, you just set the FRs in the Frame Rate menu.


But, and I say again but, if you try to do that - setting the Frame rates in the Frame Rate menu when you select one of the 1080p resolutions - you'll find that you can't do that anymore. Don't forget, when you select a PC resolution, it is unbound to a Frame Rate. When you select one of the 1080 resolutions, it's tied to a Frame Rate - you can only select 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p50, 1080p60.


This is when I found out that you need to assign a display profile to the input signal. You need one profile per signal type. The VP50 will recognize both a change of resolution *as well as* Frame Rate, all on the same single physical input.


Now, this is what I put to Josh - will the EDGE be able to do the same? And, his answer was NO! If you go back a few pages , you'll see that I put this question/very scenario to him. You'll also see that I found that I needed to have the input signal active for every res and frame rate condition - otherwise I could not select the appropriate FRs. In contrast, when you select a PC resolution, you CAN set up all the FRs you like WITHOUT needing to have an input signal present.


----------



## VirusKiller

Thanks Josh. My next question is that, given the feedback already posted, is this something that you will consider adding?


Also, do you have the international pricing yet?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14415340
> 
> 
> You wouldn't by any chance be using a PC resoltion would you? If you are, you're right, you don't need to set display profiles for different Frame Rates- I used 768 x 1280 for quite a while and as you say, you just set the FRs in the Frame Rate menu.
> 
> 
> But, and I say again but, if you try to do that - setting the Frame rates in the Frame Rate menu when you select one of the 1080p resolutions - you'll find that you can't do that anymore. Don't forget, when you select a PC resolution, it is unbound to a Frame Rate. When you select one of the 1080 resolutions, it's tied to a Frame Rate - you can only select 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p50, 1080p60.
> 
> 
> This is when I found out that you need to assign a display profile to the input signal. You need one profile per signal type. The VP50 will recognize both a change of resolution *as well as* Frame Rate, all on the same single physical input.
> 
> 
> Now, this is what I put to Josh - will the EDGE be able to do the same? And, his answer was NO! If you back a few pages, you'll see that I put this question/very scenario to him. You'll also see that I found that I needed to have the input signal active for every res and frame rate condition - otherwise I could not select the appropriate FRs. In contrast, when you select a PC resolution, you CAN set up all the FRs you like WITHOUT needing to have an input signal present.



Ahhh. Spot on. I am. Thanks for pointing that out.


(can't you choose 1920x1080 as a PC resolution?







)


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14415233
> 
> 
> I have also said on a number of occassions, the US market has been conditioned to judder. And yes, there's really nothing special about 24Hz FR when you have been used to 50Hz FR all your life (2:2 pull down). What the US market is now seeing, and getting all exited about is what we have been seeing/experiencing all our lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



On the other hand many of us are not all that excited about displays accepting 24fps frame rate whether it is conditioning or whatever. Most motion judder is inherent in the 24fps film camera and you are not getting rid of that with any amount of processing.


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14415396
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Spot on. I am. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> 
> (can't you choose 1920x1080 as a PC resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Ah, afraid not. I even tried to set up a User res by copying the display values (hor, vert, porches etc etc) from the one of the 1080p res settings, and although I could set it all up, once I tried to use it, it would not recognise the fact that I had tried to make it "frame rateless". Something is telling it that a 1080x res only has/can be attached to a single Frame Rate.


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14415458
> 
> 
> On the other hand many of us are not all that excited about displays accepting 24fps frame rate whether it is conditioning or whatever. Most motion judder is inherent in the 24fps film camera and you are not getting rid of that with any amount of processing.



On the other hand many of us are bothered by 60hz 3:2 motion judder. Film capture rate is less of an issue compared to the odd/even repeat that looks juddery compared to the nomal material here in Europe.










D


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14415458
> 
> 
> On the other hand many of us are not all that excited about displays accepting 24fps frame rate whether it is conditioning or whatever. Most motion judder is inherent in the 24fps film camera and you are not getting rid of that with any amount of processing.



Ah, only if you do that special kind of "Frame Rate doubling". I'm still tring to figure out exactly how it's done. It seems to be filling in the "gaps" between frames. I can clearly see that when I for example slow down the playback of a panned scene. The jumps from frame to frame are then the normal spacing. But, when you play it back at normal speed, it's much smoother, giving the effect (or illusion?) that extra interpolated/intermediate frames have been inserted.


If it's indeed a process of "filling in extra data", it has to be a pretty process hungry process - predicting which way the scene is moving and then generating the "in between" frame data/pixels. Something is certainly going on, because it sometimes gets it wrong and what should have been a smooth pan, turns into a rough one. I guess that if a pan includes pixels that are moving forward in the foreground of teh scene, but the background is moving in the opposite direction, it will add considerable confusion.


Sorry, way OT, but I find it a most interesting innovation - this so called "doubling of the frame rate".


----------



## shingdaz

The Edge has a very modern design.


Will a new VP50pro scaler come with this new type of design feature...that also has a rock solid internal power supply also?


----------



## andrewfee

So if I am reading this correctly, there is basically no functionality for automatic output format/rate adjustment based on which physical input is selected, or what type of signal is being received?


If you have to go into the menus to change the output rate for each input/signal type, I'm not sure the EDGE is going to be suitable for many people in Europe.



I've shuffled things about in my setup and intended usage would be something like:

Input 1 Either RGBs or YUV:
576i video/film output at 50Hz
Input 2 Component:
480p video, output at 60Hz
Input 3 HDMI:
480p video (using PReP) output at 60Hz

480p film (using PReP) output at 24Hz

720p60 video at 60Hz

1080p24 film at 24Hz

1080p60 video at 60Hz
Input 4 HDMI:
1080p50 video output at 50Hz

1080p60 video output at 60Hz

1080p60 film output at 24Hz
I realise that it is a low cost device, but I had expected the EDGE to at least switch between 50/60Hz output depending on whether it was 50/60Hz in.


From looking at this image , there appears to be three blank buttons at the bottom of the remote.


Can these be set to adjust the output rate? Eg. have output resolution set in the menus to 1080p, and have them switch between 24, 50 and 60 Hz. It would be inconvenient (and still not family friendly') but workable.


Is there any chance of the EDGE having the ability to switch between 50/60Hz depending on the input signal added at all, or is that something that's not going to change?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14415631
> 
> 
> So if I am reading this correctly, there is basically no functionality for automatic output format/rate adjustment based on which physical input is selected, or what type of signal is being received?
> 
> 
> If you have to go into the menus to change the output rate for each input/signal type, I'm not sure the EDGE is going to be suitable for many people in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I've shuffled things about in my setup and intended usage would be something like:
> 
> Input 1 Either RGBs or YUV:
> 576i video/film output at 50Hz
> Input 2 Component:
> 480p video, output at 60Hz
> Input 3 HDMI:
> 480p video (using PReP) output at 60Hz
> 
> 480p film (using PReP) output at 24Hz
> 
> 720p60 video at 60Hz
> 
> 1080p24 film at 24Hz
> 
> 1080p60 video at 60Hz
> Input 4 HDMI:
> 1080p50 video output at 50Hz
> 
> 1080p60 video output at 60Hz
> 
> 1080p60 film output at 24Hz
> I realise that it is a low cost device, but I had expected the EDGE to at least switch between 50/60Hz output depending on whether it was 50/60Hz in.
> 
> 
> From looking at this image , there appears to be three blank buttons at the bottom of the remote.
> 
> 
> Can these be set to adjust the output rate? Eg. have output resolution set in the menus to 1080p, and have them switch between 24, 50 and 60 Hz. It would be inconvenient (and still not family friendly') but workable.
> 
> 
> Is there any chance of the EDGE having the ability to switch between 50/60Hz depending on the input signal added at all, or is that something that's not going to change?



Pretty sure this has been discussed before and the answer is no...you get one resolution framerate combination for all inputs. A macro or a few button pushes would be needed to change resolutions.


I'm not crazy about it either.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14415340
> 
> 
> You wouldn't by any chance be using a PC resoltion would you? If you are, you're right, you don't need to set display profiles for different Frame Rates- I used 768 x 1280 for quite a while and as you say, you just set the FRs in the Frame Rate menu.
> 
> 
> But, and I say again but, if you try to do that - setting the Frame rates in the Frame Rate menu when you select one of the 1080p resolutions - you'll find that you can't do that anymore. Don't forget, when you select a PC resolution, it is unbound to a Frame Rate. When you select one of the 1080 resolutions, it's tied to a Frame Rate - you can only select 1080p24, 1080p25, 1080p50, 1080p60.
> 
> 
> This is when I found out that you need to assign a display profile to the input signal. You need one profile per signal type. The VP50 will recognize both a change of resolution *as well as* Frame Rate, all on the same single physical input.
> 
> 
> Now, this is what I put to Josh - will the EDGE be able to do the same? And, his answer was NO! If you go back a few pages , you'll see that I put this question/very scenario to him. You'll also see that I found that I needed to have the input signal active for every res and frame rate condition - otherwise I could not select the appropriate FRs. In contrast, when you select a PC resolution, you CAN set up all the FRs you like WITHOUT needing to have an input signal present.



I don't use display profiles with my VP50 pro. I don't have my user interface set on advanced so they aren't offered. I can set the output framerate depending on what is input and it works automatically for me. For 1080P24 it outputs 1080P24. For everything else I have it output 1080P60. And it switches automatically for me without using any profiles.


----------



## aaronwt

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14415754
> 
> 
> Pretty sure this has been discussed before and the answer is no...you get one resolution framerate combination for all inputs. A macro or a few button pushes would be needed to change resolutions.
> 
> 
> I'm not crazy about it either.



As long as the remote can be programmed to change it, it's not too bad for me since I only use 1080P24 and 1080P60 output. And I'll only be using 1080P24 output with BD, HD DVD, and from my VUDU.


----------



## o27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14415361
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh. My next question is that, given the feedback already posted, is this something that you will consider adding?
> 
> 
> Also, do you have the international pricing yet?



Hmm what´s all of this "international pricing"? Obviously we will have to pay exactly the same as the rest of the beta-tester, no matter where we live - right


----------



## Fudoh

Dream on my friend from the north. Before we'll pay the equivalent of US$500 in Euro, hell will freeze over. $500 would be 320 EUR. And you want a guess from my side ? Double that. $1,000 to go... The german official pricing for the 50pro w/ HD-SDI card is something in the US$7,500 range.


----------



## VirusKiller

The current Beta agreement states $500 with shipping paid for by the Beta tester. I'm not sure if different prices are being hammered out with international distributors, or whether the shipping (and tax) costs are being agreed.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14415581
> 
> 
> Ah, only if you do that special kind of "Frame Rate doubling". I'm still tring to figure out exactly how it's done. It seems to be filling in the "gaps" between frames. I can clearly see that when I for example slow down the playback of a panned scene. The jumps from frame to frame are then the normal spacing. But, when you play it back at normal speed, it's much smoother, giving the effect (or illusion?) that extra interpolated/intermediate frames have been inserted.
> 
> 
> If it's indeed a process of "filling in extra data", it has to be a pretty process hungry process - predicting which way the scene is moving and then generating the "in between" frame data/pixels. Something is certainly going on, because it sometimes gets it wrong and what should have been a smooth pan, turns into a rough one. I guess that if a pan includes pixels that are moving forward in the foreground of teh scene, but the background is moving in the opposite direction, it will add considerable confusion.
> 
> 
> Sorry, way OT, but I find it a most interesting innovation - this so called "doubling of the frame rate".




It seems some process is necessary unless a way is found to change history re: the evolution of frame rates in film vs. TV. It does not change the fact that most motion judder is inherent in the 24fps film camera.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14416440
> 
> 
> It seems some process is necessary unless a way is found to change history re: the evolution of frame rates in film vs. TV. It does not change the fact that most motion judder is inherent in the 24fps film camera.



Yeah but it's consistent judder and movies have long been carefully made to keep the 1/24s panning distance within a certain tolerance. That's very different from the nasty lurching you get with 3:2


We're way off topic now. I'll shut up.


----------



## Gary J

I will disagree with both sentences and leave it at that too.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Too Tall* /forum/post/14413549
> 
> 
> The only poeple it "won't" effect are people is the US that only watch 60hz inputs. TV, NTSC DVDs, HD-DVD (60hz), Blu-Ray (60hz).
> 
> 
> Anyone with either a 50hz (Pal DVD or Pal TV) or 24hz (HD-DVD or Blue-Ray) input device will have to change the output at some point. Or watch stuff at the wrong Hz.



why would HD sources be in the discussion at the first place? I thought we are getting a cool VP for SD sources only? and how come no Nintendo Wii on the list lol! PS3/XboX360 is nowhere near Wii although they are able to output in HD.....and wii only has 480p....and it's going to be the console that benefited the most from EDGE!!!!


----------



## Too Tall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14416867
> 
> 
> why would HD sources be in the discussion at the first place? I thought we are getting a cool VP for SD sources only?



The Edge does a number of things for HD sources, like interlacing 1080i HDTV. So I think HD should definitly be in the discussion.

Also a lot of people have sources that output both SD and HD. HD-DVD players are used for SD dvd play back and HDTV as not all channels are HD. And these will be routed through the Edge.


----------



## o27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/14416188
> 
> 
> Dream on my friend from the north. Before we'll pay the equivalent of US$500 in Euro, hell will freeze over. $500 would be 320 EUR. And you want a guess from my side ? Double that. $1,000 to go... The german official pricing for the 50pro w/ HD-SDI card is something in the US$7,500 range.



Absolutely not (I hope), it was - and still is - my clear understanding that the price are firm. The only thing which could differ is shipping.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14416253
> 
> 
> The current Beta agreement states $500 with shipping paid for by the Beta tester. I'm not sure if different prices are being hammered out with international distributors, or whether the shipping (and tax) costs are being agreed.



Excatly - but let´s not get all ahead off ourselves at this early stage, let´s wait and see what we hear from Fracois.


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *o27* /forum/post/14417842
> 
> 
> Absolutely not (I hope), it was - and still is - my clear understanding that the price are firm. The only thing which could differ is shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excatly - but let´s not get all ahead off ourselves at this early stage, let´s wait and see what we hear from Fracois.



Agreed to or not, import duties are paid for by the end user - whether they are included with the unit as a single fee or billed separately. It has to be paid for somehow and is not DVDO's responsibility I would have thought. They may be trying to get these beta units imported as engineering samples in which case most countries could be letting them in duty/tax free. They would need to be invoiced at zero dollars for this to apply.


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14416440
> 
> 
> It seems some process is necessary unless a way is found to change history re: the evolution of frame rates in film vs. TV. It does not change the fact that most motion judder is inherent in the 24fps film camera.



Yes, but the whole discussion here is based on the fact that *additional interpolated* frames are added. So 24fps essentially/effectively becomes true 48fps if you create an additional _interpolated_ frame between each of the 24 frames. You then get the smoothness of video at 50fps if you do what PAL countries do by slightly speeding up the 24fps to 25fps. For you guys in NTSC land, it's like looking at 60Hz video.


When this "doubling of the frame rate" occurs, it's like looking at our video sources at 50fps - really smooth. Of course, you can use the same principle to add frames at 50fps material.


----------



## shingdaz

Just to Clarify a few things:



The pro will not output a 1366X768 resolution. But will output a 720p resolution to a 1366X768 capable display?> as with the vp50pro?


Does the Edge have: Saturation / Contrast controls> as the Vp-50pro?


Does the Edge have any color managment features: Gamma settings?


Are the algorithms for 1080p de-interlacing and scaling be improved for better 1080p output?


----------



## T-smith

has anyone else not received a tracking number yet?


----------



## o27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14418488
> 
> 
> Agreed to or not, import duties are paid for by the end user - whether they are included with the unit as a single fee or billed separately. It has to be paid for somehow and is not DVDO's responsibility I would have thought. They may be trying to get these beta units imported as engineering samples in which case most countries could be letting them in duty/tax free. They would need to be invoiced at zero dollars for this to apply.



Agree - surely there must be a work-around this. At the end of the day, the main focus must be achiving a win-win situation for DVDO and beta-testers, and ultimately the end consumer.


DVDO is getting very valuable feedback, and cleaned up the intial errors etc. The beta-tester puts in a lot of time and effort, and gets (hopefully) rewarded with a attractive price for the beta-EDGE. The end consumer gets a fully tested, competitive priced and easy to use scaler for the ones on a budget.


Anyway that would certainly be the scenario in a perfect world - let´s hope that´s the way it all turns out.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14419225
> 
> 
> The pro will not output a 1366X768 resolution. But will output a 720p resolution to a 1366X768 capable display?> as with the vp50pro?
> 
> *yes*
> 
> 
> Does the Edge have: Saturation / Contrast controls> as the Vp-50pro?
> 
> *yes*
> 
> 
> Does the Edge have any color managment features: Gamma settings?
> 
> *yes, but as far as I know, not gamma*
> 
> 
> Are the algorithms for 1080p de-interlacing and scaling be improved for better 1080p output?
> 
> *dunno*



I'll be receiving my beta box next week and am looking forward to hooking it up to my brand spankin' new TH-50PH11UK


----------



## choddo2006

So to sum up the last 10 days of lost posts... The EDGE will pass HD audio and we in PAL land would quite like automated output frequencies...


is that about it?


----------



## Raistlin_HT

Crap ... what happened? Did all posts (in all threads) from the last 10 days get lost?


----------



## KenS2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14422756
> 
> 
> Crap ... what happened? Did all posts (in all threads) from the last 10 days get lost?










Are they recoverable?


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14422756
> 
> 
> Crap ... what happened? Did all posts (in all threads) from the last 10 days get lost?



Yes, the forum had a catastrophic failure of their database and back up storage, and had to recover from around 6PM August 2th.


Sanjay


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenS2000* /forum/post/14422989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they recoverable?



They are history. Although I know the 1000+ threads I'm subcribed to should have many of the posts emailed to me.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdurani* /forum/post/14423067
> 
> 
> Yes, the forum had a catastrophic failure of their database and back up storage, and had to recover from around 6PM August 2th.
> 
> 
> Sanjay



ouch


----------



## Brian-HD

still waiting for the beta testers


----------



## iMbEst

hey guys! I received an email from Jason C. Turk ([email protected]) requesting my credit card number, expiry date and even the CCV number. Just wondering if it's "real" to represent DVDO.......


coz nobody would request such a complete credit card information over the internet......is it being hacked?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14424446
> 
> 
> hey guys! I received an email from Jason C. Turk ([email protected]) requesting my credit card number, expiry date and even the CCV number. Just wondering if it's "real" to represent DVDO.......
> 
> 
> coz nobody would request such a complete credit card information over the internet......is it being hacked?



well, you could always pick up the phone and call jason...


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian-HD* /forum/post/14424389
> 
> 
> still waiting for the beta testers



What are you waiting for? Beta testers have signed an NDA and will not be posting anything


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14424490
> 
> 
> well, you could always pick up the phone and call jason...



And it's a credit card, and if you are in the US, federal law limits your liability on CREDIT cards to $50 for unauthorized uses. That's why banks have such an itchy trigger finger on locking your account if they see anything suspicious: they don't want to be on the hook for thousands in unauthorized purchases.


I for one can't wait for Jason's e-mail so I can pay and actually be a BETA tester ASAP!


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14424490
> 
> 
> well, you could always pick up the phone and call jason...



I tried today morning, left a message, still waiting for callback...


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14420452
> 
> 
> I'll be receiving my beta box next week and am looking forward to hooking it up to my brand spankin' new TH-50PH11UK



P*H* still stands for 720p?


----------



## Smarty-pants

PAY to be a beta tester??? Seriously???


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/14425382
> 
> 
> PAY to be a beta tester??? Seriously???



It's working for DVDO to get a reduced price on the product. When the beta testing is over, I do not think the agreement says you have to return it. It's yours, and I believe it will be supported.


SO with retail at $799, and beta price at $500, that's a $300 discount in exchange for some work that I cannot wait to start that I will not be discussing here pursuant to the NDA.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/14425382
> 
> 
> PAY to be a beta tester??? Seriously???



Only if you are chosen.


----------



## pwiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/14425382
> 
> 
> PAY to be a beta tester??? Seriously???



I have luckily been chosen to be a beta tester! My problem free Samsung BDP1400 that I paid $229 for will hopefully have video performance rivaling the $1999 Denon 3800BDCI. Not to mention the improvement coming from my Fios box to my Sony 60XBR2 which is 1080P/60. The Sony is a great TV but the Edge should improve on every weakness of the set( except for no Kuro black levels of course). My set has been calibrated by UMR so I really don't need all of the $3499 Vp50pro features, I just need the ones I will be getting for $500 in the Edge.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14424490
> 
> 
> well, you could always pick up the phone and call jason...



I'm not located in the states. Passing COMPLETE credit card information via email is not advisable. I would prefer paypal or bank TT. Calling Jason doesn't give me any sign about authenticating him.


Nevertheless, I will try my best to give him a call soon.


do you have the right telephone number to contact him?


----------



## T2k

It's in his sigline...


----------



## BENN0

Since we lost about a week worth of messages I'll repeat my request to Josh:

Josh, could you please have a look at my beta application. I have not received any reply yet. My forum name is on the application.


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14422492
> 
> 
> So to sum up the last 10 days of lost posts... The EDGE will pass HD audio and *we in PAL land would quite like automated output frequencies...*
> 
> 
> is that about it?



This seems to be the most important thing !


The bad news comes from this post from Josh :



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14412125
> 
> 
> Output Formats on EDGE combine both resolution and framerate. For example: 1080p-60 is 1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz progressive. If you would like to change the Output Format between 1080p-60 and 1080p-24, you can do this by navigating the OSD or via discrete IR codes. Once a selection is made all input signals will be converted to the chosen Output Format.



I think its a design error of the product. It makes it not as plug and play as expected.


Many people in europe are watching DVD (output format need to be 1080p50 because of the 576i50 encoding) and HD (output format need to be 1080p24 or 1080p60). Do we need to take the edge remote and to navigate thru OSD each time we change between DVD and Blu-Ray ?


















Richard.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Turk* /forum/post/14339379
> 
> 
> See my sticky on the top of the forum about beta testers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questons, let me know.



Hi Jason, I just sent you an email. Do you guys take paypal as payment method?


----------



## Brian-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14424529
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for? Beta testers have signed an NDA and will not be posting anything



not postings but for it to be over. How long will it take to test this unit?


----------



## michael12345

Josh


I am the owner of VP20+ABT102 combo, just installed it actually last week.

Having paid almost twice the price of EDGE for less than half of the features is quite sad news for me..


Any plans for upgrades? trade-ins?


thanks

Michael


----------



## VirusKiller

Are you not able to return it for a refund?


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14426977
> 
> 
> This seems to be the most important thing !
> 
> 
> The bad news comes from this post from Josh :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a design error of the product. It makes it not as plug and play as expected.
> 
> 
> Many people in europe are watching DVD (output format need to be 1080p50 because of the 576i50 encoding) and HD (output format need to be 1080p24 or 1080p60). Do we need to take the edge remote and to navigate thru OSD each time we change between DVD and Blu-Ray ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard.



If the DVD is film-based, why would you have to? The EDGE can output 1080p/24 even from DVD or TV. Refer to 'Progressive Cadence Detection' in the OP for info.



What I'm confused about however, is what happens for video content (or games at 30/60fps), if you have the output set to 24Hz? It can't be sent out at 24fps, so I assume in that situation it switches to 1080p/60?


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian-HD* /forum/post/14427385
> 
> 
> not postings but for it to be over. How long will it take to test this unit?



Well, a good start would be for all the beta testers to actually get their units first


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14427947
> 
> 
> If the DVD is film-based, why would you have to? The EDGE can output 1080p/24 even from DVD or TV. Refer to 'Progressive Cadence Detection' in the OP for info.



European Film-based DVD are not 480i60 which can be converted to 1080p24 as yours, it is 576i*50* which is the 24p Film with a pal speed up to make it "25p" and encode it in 50i. There is actually no way to reconstruct 24p original signal from that...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14427947
> 
> 
> What I'm confused about however, is what happens for video content (or games at 30/60fps), if you have the output set to 24Hz? It can't be sent out at 24fps, so I assume in that situation it switches to 1080p/60?



It will be bad ;-)


It doesn't switch automatically to 1080p60. You'll have to do it manually using OSD or discrete code.


This is what I call a design mistake which makes the product not as plug and play as expected...


We just need a button to switch frequence of the current output format (with 1080p, the switch can be between 24/50/60 and with other formats it can just be between 50/60).


Richard.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14428105
> 
> 
> European Film-based DVD are not 480i60 which can be converted to 1080p24 as yours, it is 576i*50* which is the 24p Film with a pal speed up to make it "25p" and encode it in 50i. There is actually no way to reconstruct 24p original signal from that...



Oh sorry, I was referring to NTSC/ATSC (as I thought the post I was responding to was). I understand there are issues with PAL.



> Quote:
> It will be bad ;-)
> 
> 
> It doesn't switch automatically to 1080p60. You'll have to do it manually using OSD or discrete code.
> 
> 
> This is what I call a design mistake which makes the product not as plug and play as expected...
> 
> 
> We just need a button to switch frequence of the current output format (with 1080p, the switch can be between 24/50/60 and with other formats it can just be between 50/60).
> 
> 
> Richard.



Has that been confirmed though? I understand if you are playing a (NTSC) movie, it is up to you to manually select 60 or 24Hz output. However, that does not imply it won't (oops, double negative) automatically switch if the selected output configuration is incompatible with the source?


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14428520
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I was referring to NTSC/ATSC (as I thought the post I was responding to was). I understand there are issues with PAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has that been confirmed though? I understand if you are playing a (NTSC) movie, it is up to you to manually select 60 or 24Hz output. However, that does not imply it won't (oops, double negative) automatically switch if the selected output configuration is incompatible with the source?




The only information we have from Josh is that :



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Output Formats on EDGE combine both resolution and framerate. For example: 1080p-60 is 1920 x 1080 @ 60Hz progressive. If you would like to change the Output Format between 1080p-60 and 1080p-24, you can do this by navigating the OSD or via discrete IR codes. *Once a selection is made all input signals will be converted to the chosen Output Format*.



And that :



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14414829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413538
> 
> 
> I think we've clarified what the questions are that need answering definitively.
> 
> 
> 1) Will the Edge automatically switch output format depending on which physical input is selected? i.e. Can one specify an output format on a per-input memory basis?
> 
> 
> e.g. 576p DVD on input 1, 1080p24 Blu-Ray on input 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14413538
> 
> 
> 2) Will the Edge automatically switch output format depending on which *format* is detected on the *same* physical input? i.e. Are there separate input memories for different input formats on the same physical input?
> 
> 
> e.g. 576p50, 1080p24 from a PS3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...


So I understand here that there is no automatic switch and one output format only for all inputs.


Richard.


----------



## michael12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14427506
> 
> 
> Are you not able to return it for a refund?



I actually bought VP20 few months ago, but never installed it.. We were supposed to move into a new house quite some time ago, but sadly it happened just last week. That's when I actually unpacked and installed the processor, realizing that I need to clean my HD picture (and not just SD) from mosquito noise.


And on the same day, I realized that there will be a new model, with all these features at half the price, and also got a response from DVDO that VP20 is discontinued and will NOT receive any updates (I specifically need more 1080p processing and this noise removal of 1080i signal)


Not sure that anybody will refund me.


----------



## Jeff_DML

[email protected]


any power consumption estimates?


thanks

Jeff


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14428677
> 
> 
> 
> So I understand here that there is no automatic switch and one output format only for all inputs.
> 
> 
> Richard.



You got it. I'm starting the Future Edge Owners are No Dummies Thread shortly.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14428677
> 
> 
> The only information we have from Josh is that :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I understand here that there is no automatic switch and one output format only for all inputs.
> 
> 
> Richard.



That actually doesn't answer the issue though. None of those questions directly brought up what happens if you have 24fps selected, and the input frequency isn't compatible with it (to my knowledge, 30/60 isn't compatible, unless it just drops frames).


----------



## flyingvee

sheesh - guess I'll have to give up my official videophile card and secret decoder ring....I've been feeding 1080p/24 from my PS3 to my VP50 ever since Sony enabled that feature; and while sometimes I'll switch the output to my pj to 72hz, lots of times I'll just be lazy and leave it at 60. The VP50 handles it well (however they do it) - so I'd be highly surprised if the nextgen (kinda) Edge couldn't do it as well.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14429934
> 
> 
> sheesh - guess I'll have to give up my official videophile card and secret decoder ring....I've been feeding 1080p/24 from my PS3 to my VP50 ever since Sony enabled that feature; and while sometimes I'll switch the output to my pj to 72hz, lots of times I'll just be lazy and leave it at 60. The VP50 handles it well (however they do it) - so I'd be highly surprised if the nextgen (kinda) Edge couldn't do it as well.



There's a difference between converting 24 to 60Hz, versus converting 30/60 to 24Hz.


The former would use telecine, I'm not sure how you would do the latter though, unless you drop frames.





I'm fine if you have to manually switch it anyway, but I'm curious what happens in this event - from a processing standpoint. Does it actually drop frames?


----------



## T2k

So even if my plasma is a real multistandard/format beast - PF10UK - I still have to tell EDGE what to output, every time the source changes...?


----------



## Jim Noyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14430669
> 
> 
> So even if my plasma is a real multistandard/format beast - PF10UK - I still have to tell EDGE what to output, every time the source changes...?



Knowing that the EDGE will do the best deinterlacing and scaling set your source devices to output their native content rate such as 1080p 24 for Blu-ray movies and 1080i or 720p for HDTV, 480i for standard definition and let the EDGE scale and deinterlace based upon your display's native resolution.


----------



## Gary J

You see, these fellows are worked up over telecine judder even though most judder is motion judder inherent in the 24fps film camera.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14430669
> 
> 
> So even if my plasma is a real multistandard/format beast - PF10UK - I still have to tell EDGE what to output, every time the source changes...?



Yes, however, you can set the output to Auto, which will output the timing as dictated by the display. Until someone can test the Panny Commercial PF Series Panels there is no guarantee your display will report the timing that gives you 1:1.


----------



## ChuckZ

I'd like it if the Edge could output different frame rates based on the input that is currently being used.


For instance, say you're using one HDMI input for Blu-ray and another for HDTV, it'd be nice if the Edge would auto-detect the input (which it does), but then apply the deinterlacing and output mode of the user's choice. For instance, for Blu-ray I'd like 1080p24, but for my cable HDTV service, I'd like 1080p60.


----------



## Jim Noyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuckZ* /forum/post/14431295
> 
> 
> I'd like it if the Edge could output different frame rates based on the input that is currently being used.
> 
> 
> For instance, say you're using one HDMI input for Blu-ray and another for HDTV, it'd be nice if the Edge would auto-detect the input (which it does), but then apply the deinterlacing and output mode of the user's choice. For instance, for Blu-ray I'd like 1080p24, but for my cable HDTV service, I'd like 1080p60.



Then you would require your display to do the scaling and deinterlacing.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Noyd* /forum/post/14431694
> 
> 
> Then you would require your display to do the scaling and deinterlacing.










No it wouldn't.


I believe he's saying he'd like it to always output 1080p, but automatically switch between 24 and 60Hz, depending on the source material (film versus video/game/PC rates).



I don't see it happening at this price however. It can't be all things to all people. I'd certainly welcome it, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14429934
> 
> 
> sheesh - guess I'll have to give up my official videophile card and secret decoder ring....I've been feeding 1080p/24 from my PS3 to my VP50 ever since Sony enabled that feature; and while sometimes I'll switch the output to my pj to 72hz, lots of times I'll just be lazy and leave it at 60. The VP50 handles it well (however they do it) - so I'd be highly surprised if the nextgen (kinda) Edge couldn't do it as well.



From the first page of this thread it says that the EDGE has the ABT2010 chip which is supposed to have basically the same core features as the VP50pro has.

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...rs/abt2010.php 

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...ms/vp50pro.php


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14431760
> 
> 
> From the first page of this thread it says that the EDGE has the ABT2010 chip which is supposed to have basically the same core features as the VP50pro has.
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...rs/abt2010.php
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...ms/vp50pro.php



Well, I believe the VP50pro actually can actively switch rates based on the source (correct me if I'm wrong)? EDGE however, is manual.



Regardless, where the confusion comes in, what happens if the EDGE is set to output 24Hz, and the source is not film-based? Having not used a processor that can force refresh rates, I'm not sure what would happen in this event? Converting 24 to 60 Hz is not difficult. The other way however, not sure how that could be accomplished.


----------



## Jeff_DML

I thought Josh gave the reason they are not supporting dynamic output resolutions buried somewhere in this thread. They don't expect their target user of the edge wants to have their tv resyncing to the signal.


For example what if you are watching a 1080i movie on TV, 24p during movie then during commercials it would swap back to 60fps? (guess it wouldn't be that bad, hopefully only 2 resync, going in/out of commercials) Their solution is to just force it to 24p, I assume during commercials it would drop frames to get to 24p.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael12345* /forum/post/14427462
> 
> 
> 
> Any plans for upgrades? trade-ins?



We do not plan on including EDGE in our upgrade program.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuckZ* /forum/post/14431295
> 
> 
> I'd like it if the Edge could output different frame rates based on the input that is currently being used.
> 
> 
> For instance, say you're using one HDMI input for Blu-ray and another for HDTV, it'd be nice if the Edge would auto-detect the input (which it does), but then apply the deinterlacing and output mode of the user's choice. For instance, for Blu-ray I'd like 1080p24, but for my cable HDTV service, I'd like 1080p60.



This has been discussed by other posters as well. This is not a feature of EDGE, however it is a feature of the VP50PRO.


Both EDGE and VP50PRO allow a user to discretely switch between Output Formats using discrete IR codes (or RS232 in the case of the VP50PRO), although neither will switch automatically based on the kind of deinterlacing that is being done (24P for film based content and 60p for video based content).


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff_DML* /forum/post/14432043
> 
> 
> I thought Josh gave the reason they are not supporting dynamic output resolutions buried somewhere in this thread. They don't expect their target user of the edge wants to have their tv resyncing to the signal.
> 
> 
> For example what if you are watching a 1080i movie on TV, 24p during movie then during commercials it would swap back to 60fps? (guess it wouldn't be that bad, hopefully only 2 resync, going in/out of commercials) Their solution is to just force it to 24p, *I assume during commercials it would drop frames to get to 24p.*



That is the question I'm looking to have answered.



As I said, I have no problem changing it manually. But it will be pretty funny when I forget to do it, throw a 60fps game into my PS3, and then wonder what the hell is going on for a few seconds


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14432082
> 
> 
> This has been discussed by other posters as well. This is not a feature of EDGE, however it is a feature of the VP50PRO.
> 
> 
> Both EDGE and VP50PRO allow a user to discretely switch between Output Formats using discrete IR codes (or RS232 in the case of the VP50PRO), although neither will switch automatically based on the kind of deinterlacing that is being done (24P for film based content and 60p for video based content).



Just so I understand:


* Neither automagically switch output formats based on the source


* The VP50PRO can be configured with profiles (per input), where you directly specify the output format for a given source format


* EDGE you manually specify (per input) the output format, regardless of input format




So in the event (for either processor) you specify 24Hz output on a 60Hz source, it will drop frames?


Thanks.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael12345* /forum/post/14428807
> 
> 
> I actually bought VP20 few months ago, but never installed it.. We were supposed to move into a new house quite some time ago, but sadly it happened just last week. That's when I actually unpacked and installed the processor, realizing that I need to clean my HD picture (and not just SD) from mosquito noise.
> 
> 
> And on the same day, I realized that there will be a new model, with all these features at half the price, and also got a response from DVDO that VP20 is discontinued and will NOT receive any updates (I specifically need more 1080p processing and this noise removal of 1080i signal)
> 
> 
> Not sure that anybody will refund me.



The vp20 & ABT102 don't remove noise from anything


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Noyd* /forum/post/14430764
> 
> 
> Knowing that the EDGE will do the best deinterlacing and scaling set your source devices to output their native content rate such as 1080p 24 for Blu-ray movies and 1080i or 720p for HDTV, 480i for standard definition and let the EDGE scale and deinterlace based upon your display's native resolution.



That's completely missing the point


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14430905
> 
> 
> You see, these fellows are worked up over telecine judder even though most judder is motion judder inherent in the 24fps film camera.



Yeah but as we've said loads of times, telecine judder is far worse - most potential PAL region EDGE buyers will all have seen R1 DVDs of course.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14432116
> 
> 
> Just so I understand:
> 
> 
> * Neither automagically switch output formats based on the source



The vp50 and vp50Pro can. Based on the input port, res and frequency. But not the cadence of the content. You still have to manually switch between 60Hz film and video to get the right output. This is true of all processors afaik.


> Quote:
> * The VP50PRO can be configured with profiles (per input), where you directly specify the output format for a given source format



Yes.


> Quote:
> * EDGE you manually specify (per input) the output format, regardless of input format



Not per input. Once for everything.


> Quote:
> So in the event (for either processor) you specify 24Hz output on a 60Hz source, it will drop frames?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It would have to. You really don't want to leave it on 24 when you're using a 50 or 60 source.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14432356
> 
> 
> Not per input. Once for everything.



Ah, so resolution/rate is global. While noise reduction and other processing is per-input? Correct?




> Quote:
> It would have to. You really don't want to leave it on 24 when you're using a 50 or 60 source.



That's what I figured.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14432356
> 
> 
> You really don't want to leave it on 24 when you're using a 50 or 60 source.



from Josh's first post:


Progressive Cadence Detection


Film-based content, which originated at 24 frames per second, is broadcast at 50 or 60Hz. Anchor Bay's Progressive Cadence Detection can lock on to the original 3:2 cadence in the broadcast, reacquiring the original 24 frames per second. This signal can then be output at a source-locked 24Hz eliminating the judder that existed in the original broadcast signal. Progressive Cadence Detection can be used with 480p, 576p, 720p and 1080p input signals.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14431265
> 
> 
> Yes, however, you can set the output to Auto, which will output the timing as dictated by the display. Until someone can test the Panny Commercial PF Series Panels there is no guarantee your display will report the timing that gives you 1:1.



If someone in the Bay Area has a DVI-D board that I could borrow for a day or two, I would be willing to test your theory on my PH11UK


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Noyd* /forum/post/14430764
> 
> 
> Knowing that the EDGE will do the best deinterlacing and scaling set your source devices to output their native content rate such as 1080p 24 for Blu-ray movies and 1080i or 720p for HDTV, 480i for standard definition and let the EDGE scale and deinterlace based upon your display's native resolution.



Yes, I got that - however I also have 576i50 PAL DVDs... what happens to those?


----------



## ChuckZ

If the EDGE detects 2:3 cadence in 1080i60 broadcast, will it perform IVTC and then perform progressive pulldown to 1080p60?


It sounds to me, after reading all of this, that after considering all the types of inputs you'll have, to just set it at 1080p60 and forget it. Directly connect your Blu-ray player to your television if you want 1080p24 output.


That's what I would do.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14432837
> 
> 
> from Josh's first post:
> 
> 
> Progressive Cadence Detection™
> 
> 
> Film-based content, which originated at 24 frames per second, is broadcast at 50 or 60Hz. Anchor Bay's Progressive Cadence Detection can lock on to the original 3:2 cadence in the broadcast, reacquiring the original 24 frames per second. This signal can then be output at a source-locked 24Hz eliminating the judder that existed in the original broadcast signal. Progressive Cadence Detection can be used with 480p, 576p, 720p and 1080p input signals.



The issue is, what happens if the original cadence is 30 or 60fps, and you're forcing 24fps output.


Its fine imo. You just need to manually change the output rate depending on the source (if you are that anal about telecine judder - otherwise, just leave it at 60).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuckZ* /forum/post/14434302
> 
> 
> If the EDGE detects 2:3 cadence in 1080i60 broadcast, will it perform IVTC and then perform progressive pulldown to 1080p60?
> 
> 
> It sounds to me, after reading all of this, that after considering all the types of inputs you'll have, to just set it at 1080p60 and forget it. Directly connect your Blu-ray player to your television if you want 1080p24 output.
> 
> 
> That's what I would do.



From my understanding, if you set it to 24Hz, it will actually check for a film cadence (whether its a interlaced or progressive signal, and regardless of resolution), and actually reconstruct the correct 24fps output.


If the cadence is 30/60fps, you'll need to switch it, otherwise it will output 24fps regardless, meaning there will be some dropped frames.


Really, its no biggie, just switch the output rate depending on your source. IMO, what you're getting at this price is insane.


----------



## T2k

Tell that to your wife when she's switching between cable programming - 480i, 720p or 1080i - and your multiplayer - 1080p24, 1080p60, 480i60, 480p60, 576i50 - sources...


----------



## iMbEst

not special output pre-set available, but would it able to detect input automatically?


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuckZ* /forum/post/14434302
> 
> 
> If the EDGE detects 2:3 cadence in 1080i60 broadcast, will it perform IVTC and then perform progressive pulldown to 1080p60?
> 
> 
> It sounds to me, after reading all of this, that after considering all the types of inputs you'll have, to just set it at 1080p60 and forget it. Directly connect your Blu-ray player to your television if you want 1080p24 output.
> 
> 
> That's what I would do.



That's right for US users !


But what about the European ones who are always switching between 50hz for PAL DVD and 60hz for HD (and 24p when possible) ?

















That's all but plug and play...


As I said in a deleted post what's the best for an average user (one who don't understand what we are talking about and who will set the EDGE to output 1080p24 because he heard that it's best or 1080p60 because its the max) ?


- excellent deinterlacing/scaling but wrong cadence for all DVDs and most TV shows ?

- common deinterlacing/scaling with good cadence for all this content?


Most people in Europe have HD source players that can send 50hz for SD and 60hz for HD so with such a player and a simple HDMI switch you are in the second case while using the EDGE you are in the first case.


And I'm sure the best of the two situations is the second one...


But I will go for the EDGE because i'm not an average user and I know that discrete codes will allow me to make it plug and play for my family.

















I just want the EDGE to be as successul as excepted and point out a major design mistake...


Richard.


----------



## michael12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14432054
> 
> 
> We do not plan on including EDGE in our upgrade program.



Then will you include at least same filtering algorithms that do not exists in VP20 into this model (mosquito noise that bothering me, and 1080p handling)?


What shall I do? Throw it away after just installing this piece last week?


VP20 was marketed as "latest & greatest" just few months ago, you still even list it as current model, but why did Aaron told me that VP20 is discontinued and there won't be any updates?


Can you update the software on VP20?


----------



## aaronwt

The latest and greatest model is the VP50pro.


----------



## erik-t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael12345* /forum/post/14435241
> 
> 
> Then will you include at least same filtering algorithms that do not exists in VP20 into this model (mosquito noise that bothering me, and 1080p handling)?
> 
> 
> What shall I do? Throw it away after just installing this piece last week?
> 
> 
> VP20 was marketed as "latest & greatest" just few months ago, you still even list it as current model, but why did Aaron told me that VP20 is discontinued and there won't be any updates?
> 
> 
> Can you update the software on VP20?



ahhhm, between the VP20 (mid may 2006) and now, there were the VP30, the VP50 and actually the VP50Pro.

I think the seller of your VP20 didn't told you the whole truth about the whole product line of AnchorBay....


----------



## michael12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erik-t* /forum/post/14435326
> 
> 
> ahhhm, between the VP20 (mid may 2006) and now, there were the VP30, the VP50 and actually the VP50Pro.
> 
> I think the seller of your VP20 didn't told you the whole truth about the whole product line of AnchorBay....



I thought that VP20 & VP30 were introduced after VP50,

in either case I feel very stupid for buying VP20 and being "forgotten" by Anchor Bay


I just unpacked it last week!


This is the message delivered by ABT to its existing clients

No firmware upgrades, no trade-in











-- Michael


----------



## jpb123

Wouldn't it be possible to get around the output problem by using a universal control with activities.


When playing a BluRay my remote instructs the Amp and TV what inputs to use etc. Couldn't I also automaticly change the output of the Edge with the same activity?


I'm a betatester in Europe and was actually charged yesterday so I hope to have the Edge in a week or so. Of course after I try this out I won't be allowed to tell you anything.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michael12345* /forum/post/14436033
> 
> 
> I thought that VP20 & VP30 were introduced after VP50,



Not to my knowledge. VP30's been out for a long time



> Quote:
> in either case I feel very stupid for buying VP20 and being "forgotten" by Anchor Bay
> 
> 
> I just unpacked it last week!
> 
> 
> This is the message delivered by ABT to its existing clients
> 
> No firmware upgrades, no trade-in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Michael



As the other poster said though, that isn't anchor bay's fault. That's the fault of the dealer you purchased it from (and to some extent, your own for not researching things more).


Would you blame Onkyo if you found a 704 at Best Buy, and the sales rep there incorrectly told you it was their new product?


I don't mean to get on your case, but I think you need to re-aim your anger. I haven't followed the VP20 thread, are there major issues with it? If not, its certainly not unusual for a company to not continue feature updates if its no longer their most recent model (and especially if its a lower-end entry). If there are some serious bugs, then yeah ... that's lame.




BTW - your understanding of the trade-in program is incorrect I believe. It isn't that the VP20 is being singled out, they are not offering trade-ins for any of their VP line to get EDGE. Its a new product line. If they make a future product in that line, they may then allow EDGE to be traded in to upgrade.


I believe however, you can trade in your VP20 towards other products in the VP line? At least that's my understanding.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpb123* /forum/post/14436179
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be possible to get around the output problem by using a universal control with activities.
> 
> 
> When playing a BluRay my remote instructs the Amp and TV what inputs to use etc. Couldn't I also automaticly change the output of the Edge with the same activity?
> 
> 
> I'm a betatester in Europe and was actually charged yesterday so I hope to have the Edge in a week or so. Of course after I try this out I won't be allowed to tell you anything.



That's my plan, though I'm also going to place a direct toggle on my remote for the exceptions.


For example, when I hit DVD, my macro will be programmed to put Edge at 1080p/24 since most of my content is film-based. However, I also have a few DVD's that are video based. Same holds true for TV. I will have that default to 1080p/60, but obviously, there are instances where I'm watching a movie on HBO, etc.


Doesn't seem bad to me (though obviously for PAL people they'll need a few more configs). Basically, default your macros for a given device to the format/cadence used a majority of the time ... and set up some 1-button overrides for the exceptions.


----------



## VirusKiller

IIRC, the order of introduction was VP30, VP50, VP20, VP50Pro.


----------



## uw69

Amazon has a reduced price on the Edge, but are out of stock. Where else are folks getting this piece? Thanks


----------



## VirusKiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uw69* /forum/post/14437778
> 
> 
> Amazon has a reduced price on the Edge, but are out of stock. Where else are folks getting this piece? Thanks



Given it's only been in Beta test for a week, I doubt it. Do you have a link?


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14437835
> 
> 
> Given it's only been in Beta test for a week, I doubt it. Do you have a link?



He's right. Go to Amazon and type DVDO Edge into the search engine and voila.

LINK


----------



## VirusKiller

Apologies. And quite astonishing given Josh's claims about discounting earlier in the thread.


----------



## Jeff_DML

edit: duh, cant read


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VirusKiller* /forum/post/14437897
> 
> 
> Apologies. And quite astonishing given Josh's claims about discounting earlier in the thread.



yes, he was rather adamant about that, wasn't he?


----------



## Stevetd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/14437859
> 
> 
> He's right. Go to Amazon and type DVDO Edge into the search engine and voila.
> 
> LINK



I placed my order!


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14438060
> 
> 
> yes, he was rather adamant about that, wasn't he?



Wow, it's $100 off already... they are truly going for mass sales!


----------



## Smarty-pants

Who to believe, Josh or Amazon. Obviously Amazon ahs to sell it to you for that price if you buy now, but maybe they are (either accidentaly or intentionaly) breaking some kind of MAP price agreement? Josh, please let us know what is going on.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/14437859
> 
> 
> He's right. Go to Amazon and type DVDO Edge into the search engine and voila.
> 
> LINK



Wow! and free 2 day shipping with my amazon Prime! That sound like a great deal.


----------



## bgarner

Any ideas where we can get the RS-232 codes for the Edge?


Hopefully, the beta devices will arrive shortly so that we can begin testing.


----------



## b00bie

The Edge does not seem to have an RS-232 port on it, it does have a USB but acording to the OP it is for software updates only. It also appears from Josh's description that it does not have an IR eye on the front only a mini-jack connection in the rear. I called DVDO yesterday to ask about the IR codeset and what discretes will be available for use in the Edge but so far no one has gotten back to me.



Tom


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14438446
> 
> 
> Wow! and free 2 day shipping with my amazon Prime! That sound like a great deal.



Same here for me.


Two words: No. Brainer.


----------



## Chuck Back




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/14438801
> 
> 
> The Edge does not seem to have an RS-232 port on it, it does have a USB but acording to the OP it is for software updates only. It also appears from Josh's description that it does not have an IR eye on the front only a mini-jack connection in the rear. I called DVDO yesterday to ask about the IR codeset and what discretes will be available for use in the Edge but so far no one has gotten back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



EDGE does have an IR sensor. It is on the front, just underneath and to the left of the DVDO logo. It may be hard to see in a photograph because it is recessed. There is no RS232 port, but EDGE has the rear-panel mini-jack control connection.

____________________

Chuck Back

Noyd Communications Inc.

Representing VIZIO, Ultralink Cables,

K2 Mounts, Microtek, SRS Labs,

Anthony Grimani's PMI, DVDO,

Stewart Filmscreen, SANYO Projectors


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/14438801
> 
> 
> The Edge does not seem to have an RS-232 port on it, it does have a USB but acording to the OP it is for software updates only. It also appears from Josh's description that it does not have an IR eye on the front only a mini-jack connection in the rear.



Edge has an IR eye on the front, and a 1/8" jack for direct IR input on the back, no rs-232 port.


EDIT: Chuck Back beat me to the punch, welcome to the forums Chuck!


----------



## b00bie

Based on this information


Rear Panel IR Input (mini-jack) for use with existing automation systems.


And this


Q: What does the color of the power LED on EDGE mean?

A: EDGE power LED color table:


LED Description

No LED = Standby Mode

Red/Solid = No Signal Received

Green/Solid = Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue/Solid = The EDGE is processing the input


I beleive that what you are looking at is an LED and not an IR eye



Tom



BTW I blew up the photos that Josh posted and IF there is an eye there it sure is well disguised, I'll let you know for sure tomorrow. Personally I hope I am mistaken about this....


----------



## [email protected]

As Chuck stated, there is an IR eye on the front of EDGE, near the front panel HDMI input as well as an real panel IR input on EDGE for existing RF-to-IR or IR repeater systems.


The Status LED is at the bottom of the front right.


----------



## b00bie

Thanks Josh


----------



## Raistlin_HT

Looks like Santa's hitting tomorrow


----------



## Whisper2




> Quote:
> Just to Clarify a few things:
> 
> 
> 
> The pro will not output a 1366X768 resolution. But will output a 720p resolution to a 1366X768 capable display?> as with the vp50pro?
> 
> 
> Does the Edge have: Saturation / Contrast controls> as the Vp-50pro?
> 
> 
> Does the Edge have any color managment features: Gamma settings?
> 
> 
> Are the algorithms for 1080p de-interlacing and scaling be improved for better 1080p output?



Can someone put some light about these questions?


How are the Color managment features? Are they very accurate?



Can someone display a capture screen of them?



Thanks in advanced


----------



## Gary J

Actually all those answers are in the first post and throughout this thread.


----------



## Whisper2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14446660
> 
> 
> Actually all those answers are in the first post and throughout this thread.




Sorry, but this information from the first post:



> Quote:
> Fully programmable controls for each separate video input with non-volatile memories:
> 
> - Automatic input source detection & input priority selection
> 
> - Picture controls with memory for each input: Fine Detail, Edge Enhancement, Brightness, Contrast, Saturation, Hue



That information is everything, less precise










What do you mean *accurate controls* for Brightness, Contrast, Saturation and Hue for you?


Best regards


----------



## dlm10541

Whisper2


The product is not even on the market yet. This thread contains all thats available. Those who may know more can not talk


----------



## Gary J

There is also Mosquito Noise Reduction.


----------



## Whisper2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14446855
> 
> 
> Whisper2
> 
> 
> The product is not even on the market yet. This thread contains all thats available. Those who may know more can not talk



Ok. Thanks very much.


I read all post and there is a very little information about CMS capabilities. I'm very impatient


Well I need a chamber of tortures and a voluntary.











Best regards


----------



## Whisper2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14446861
> 
> *I can tell you there is a scale of -50 to +50 by 1 for each* if that is what you mean. There is also Mosquito Noise Reduction.




That information had not read before. It was something new










thanks


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14446861
> 
> 
> I can tell you there is a scale of -50 to +50 by 1 for each if that is what you mean. There is also Mosquito Noise Reduction.



Sssshhhh










(the scale range could change before the product is released)


----------



## joerod

I thought you weren't supposed to talk or post about the EDGE.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14449806
> 
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to talk or post about the EDGE.



Unless the beta phase is already finished? Seeing that Amazon slot like that made me wonder if that was the case...


----------



## ccotenj

no, the beta phase isn't finished, it just started...










my "guess" (just having followed a few threads in the past, and having dealt with testing stuff a lot in my previous life), is that the beta phase will probably take at least a few months... but that's merely a guess...


patience, glasshoppah...


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14450360
> 
> 
> no, the beta phase isn't finished, it just started...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my "guess" (just having followed a few threads in the past, and having dealt with testing stuff a lot in my previous life), is that the beta phase will probably take at least a few months... but that's merely a guess...
> 
> 
> patience, glasshoppah...




So in other words, thge final product won't be availble until sometime in late October early november?


----------



## ccotenj

No comment. Like I said, it's a guess. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/14450334
> 
> 
> Unless the beta phase is already finished? Seeing that Amazon slot like that made me wonder if that was the case...













The betas just shipped out this week.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14450784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The betas just shipped out this week.



Ah. That seems more realistic.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14450784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The betas just shipped out this week.



and afaik, they did *not* ship via Amazon.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14450591
> 
> 
> So in other words, the final product won't be available until sometime in late October early november?



That's believable and, if memory serves me right, kind of fits the typical cycle anyways.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14449806
> 
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to talk or post about the EDGE.



Well it seems if Amazon has actually shipped one all bets are off, the horse has left the barn, Katy bar the door, the genie is out of the bottle and the First Rule of the Edge Club is no longer you do not talk about the Edge.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14452256
> 
> 
> Well it seems if Amazon has actually shipped one all bets are off, the horse has left the barn, Katy bar the door, the genie is out of the bottle and the First Rule of the Edge Club is no longer you do not talk about the Edge.



Who said Amazon has shipped one?


The beta units didn't start shipping until a few days ago. Do you think Amazon is shipping out beta units to people?


----------



## aaronwt

My amazon EDGE order says "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item."


So Amazon doesn't know when they will get them yet. It would have to be when they finish with the BETA.


----------



## Raistlin_HT

Any idea if its direct from Amazon, or is it an 'amazon store'?



Usually amazon does a decent job of offering a pre-order, or putting up an 'e-mail me when available' link, for items that aren't available yet.


For amazon stores though, its really up to them how they set it up. That said, occasionally amazon simply screws up


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14452726
> 
> 
> Any idea if its direct from Amazon, or is it an 'amazon store'?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually amazon does a decent job of offering a pre-order, or putting up an 'e-mail me when available' link, for items that aren't available yet.
> 
> 
> For amazon stores though, its really up to them how they set it up. That said, occasionally amazon simply screws up



under the out of stock



> Quote:
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.


 http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...X0DER&v=glance


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff_DML* /forum/post/14453044
> 
> 
> under the out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...X0DER&v=glance



Then I would assume they jumped the gun. Certainly would not be the first time.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14450784
> 
> 
> The betas just shipped out this week.



I think you meant to say that your beta just shipped out this week


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14454679
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say that your beta just shipped out this week



I don't think they have any units in stock yet. But will probablly be the first person to fill the order when they do arrive, give or take in a few months maybe?


LOL, Reminds me when I was waiting for wireless keyboard order from Maxkeyboards, I waited 3 months for the manufacturer to make the keyboards, before my order arrived.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14454679
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say that your beta just shipped out this week













Based on the context of some of the posts, I was guessing.


Let me rephrase, based on my understanding, they only began shipping recently


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14454887
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, based on my understanding, they only began shipping recently



bueno and welcome to the 'club'... see ya soon on the other side of the fence


----------



## Raistlin_HT




----------



## the_dudeman

Dumb question: will this unit or one of the dvdo vp20/vp30 units do anything for SD from directv hr21 out to my Samsung 46" lcd?


dudeman


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14458604
> 
> 
> Dumb question: will this unit or one of the dvdo vp20/vp30 units do anything for SD from directv hr21 out to my Samsung 46" lcd?
> 
> 
> dudeman



short answer: yes but not a lot- the units you mentioned would probably work ok together with no VP at all, at least in north america. i think improving your DVD PQ (especially in 'unusual' cases like anime cadences or PAL regions) is a more compelling reason to insert something upstream from the samsung. still i am hoping the MNR features of the edge will improve PQ on *all* signals- i think that is one of the things we are all waiting eagerly to find out.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/14459218
> 
> 
> short answer: yes but not a lot- the units you mentioned would probably work ok together with no VP at all, at least in north america. i think improving your DVD PQ (especially in 'unusual' cases like anime cadences or PAL regions) is a more compelling reason to insert something upstream from the samsung. still i am hoping the MNR features of the edge will improve PQ on *all* signals- i think that is one of the things we are all waiting eagerly to find out.



If it has the same core features that my VP50 pro has it will do a little, but I still use an Algolith Flea with my VP50 pro. The VP50 pro couldn't replace my FLEA since the FLEA does more to clean up the picture than the VP50 pro can.


----------



## cpcat

With D* MPEG4 has done more than any noise reducer could. I sold my Flea.


----------



## Gary J

Does anyone spend much time watching SD channels anyway?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14460196
> 
> 
> Does anyone spend much time watching SD channels anyway?



Thats about all that TWC has...... Its an HD wasteland....


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14460196
> 
> 
> Does anyone spend much time watching SD channels anyway?



i do. mash reruns for about the upteenth thousandth time.

still not sick of it, either. but its the only tv i watch, sd or hd.

got rid of hd service last year.


----------



## Megalith

Can someone post comparison pics, please.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14460280
> 
> 
> Thats about all that TWC has...... Its an HD wasteland....



Huh? I have about 50 TWC HD channels. I can only think of 3 SD channels I still tune in once in a while.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14460290
> 
> 
> i do. mash reruns for about the upteenth thousandth time.
> 
> still not sick of it, either. but its the only tv i watch, sd or hd.
> 
> got rid of hd service last year.



Wow, that's so last century.










108" SD? Awesome.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14460338
> 
> 
> Huh? I have about 50 TWC HD channels. I can only think of 3 SD channels I still tune in once in a while.



LOL - none is real HD, all 50 are HD-Lite (1280x1080 interlaced) and 46 of them are even worse: upscaled, mushy SD crap.


TWC is completely pathetic when it comes to TV service, period.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14461067
> 
> 
> LOL - none is real HD, all 50 are HD-Lite (1280x1080 interlaced) and 46 of them are even worse: upscaled, mushy SD crap.



Yes they are interlaced and compressed to some degree although our TWC passes on the signal untouched. Nobody is claiming real HD, whatever that is (even Blu-ray is compressed). Sometimes there is upscaled SD, certainly not 92%.


Such has always been the state of limited bandwidth broadcast TV and the need for devices like the Edge.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14460350
> 
> 
> Wow, that's so last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 108" SD? Awesome.



nooooooo.

i have a flat panel in the kitchen for sd and qam hd.

the hd pj and 108" screen is for sd/hd dvd and bd.










my audio system is pretty last century tho. but it still kicks a$$.


ps-now that i think of it, when i had c'cast hd service, the sa8000hd dvrs did a pretty good job of di-ing and scaling sdtv (and hdtv, of course!) to my pj and 108" screen.


----------



## T2k




Gary J said:


> Yes they are interlaced and compressed to some degree although our TWC passes on the signal untouched.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely they don't - never heard *any* provider doing such a thing... on some channels, perhaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Nobody is claiming real HD, whatever that is (even Blu-ray is compressed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I thought it's quite common sense... 1920x1080, that is, preferably progressive.
> 
> Compression has not much to do with it... even a very crappy, compressed as hell picture can be full HD resolution, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW when Voom was around as a DSS provider they DID air all their own programming in 1920x1080i for a while - it look AWESOME, I have yet to see anything comparable since.
> 
> 
> Ohh and I just saw some ad where Cinemax HD says beginning with Sep 1 they will be the first to air everything _in true HD_ - which clearly implies nobody's doing it so far (I guess among their competitors?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Sometimes there is upscaled SD, certainly not 92%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI: almost ALL newly introduced TWC "HD" crap are just regular SD channels scaled to 1280x1080i - TNTHD is a classic offender here.
> 
> 
> It doesn't take too much to recognize: look at an actor's hair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Such has always been the state of limited bandwidth broadcast TV and the need for devices like the Edge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense. It's the *greed of these cable monopolies, the monopoly they enjoy - the serious overhaul of their outdated network forces them to cut corners everywhere: HD channels, your internet, etc.*
> 
> 
> It's not a wonder they want to *charge you by the traffic - it's another "business plan" to avoid the long-long-postponed and thus now very expensive network upgrades and/or make extra money for it...*
> 
> 
> The funny thing is I never understood why on Earth that @sshole Ergen started this HD-Lite after he got 61.5 and the whole Voom setup - he had plenty of bandwidth, he could've been the best PQ... I'm guessing retarded greed again, somewhere along the line...
> 
> 
> PS: you're right to some extent - we will always need devices like EDGE but it's because they would rather cramp more channels into the same bandwidth rather than provide adequate bitrate for each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14465981
> 
> 
> nooooooo. I have a flat panel in the kitchen for sd and hd. The hd pj and 108" screen is for hd dvd and bd.



:d


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14465997
> 
> 
> :d



i've never understood those emoticons or whatever they're called.

what does it mean?

thanks.


edit-i looked them up but couldnt find your exact figure.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Sometimes when posting just an emoticon or just one word without other words, the forum will change your capital letters to lower case ones. So the response should have been a capital D... big smilie face, like this one->







.


----------



## stretch437

what's the emoticon for "off topic" ?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/14466491
> 
> 
> what's the emoticon for "off topic" ?



OT - but it only makes snese when there's something to talk about so it's useless here.


----------



## the_dudeman

Well my situation is a bit different as far as SD goes. I live in apaprtment and the owners refuse to put up a 5lnb dish. I get about 8 HD channels from D* with our current 3lnb dish. So everything I watch is SD for the most part.


So I was wanting to try and clean it up as much as possible which is why I am looking at the DVDO units, but I am open to all suggestions as to what might work to get a better picture. I had also looked at the GefenTV HTS Pro but the release date keeps getting pushed back. Its supposed to have the Realta chip. Someone mentioned Algolith Flea....?? Am I getting the name right? Anyway what is that and what does it do and will it help?


I'm really looking for any help I can get.


thanks,


dudeman


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14472669
> 
> 
> Well my situation is a bit different as far as SD goes. I live in apaprtment and the owners refuse to put up a 5lnb dish. I get about 8 HD channels from D* with our current 3lnb dish. So everything I watch is SD for the most part.
> 
> 
> So I was wanting to try and clean it up as much as possible which is why I am looking at the DVDO units, but I am open to all suggestions as to what might work to get a better picture. I had also looked at the GefenTV HTS Pro but the release date keeps getting pushed back. Its supposed to have the Realta chip. Someone mentioned Algolith Flea....?? Am I getting the name right? Anyway what is that and what does it do and will it help?
> 
> 
> I'm really looking for any help I can get.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> dudeman


 AVS Algolith FLea Component mini-review 


I have the HDMI version. It works wonders on broadcast sources.

Algolith HDMI FLEA Review


----------



## pwiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14472963
> 
> AVS Algolith FLea Component mini-review
> 
> 
> I have the HDMI version. It works wonders on broadcast sources.
> 
> Algolith HDMI FLEA Review



I have Fios as I believe you have. So, you are saying that the Algolith even makes Fios SD/HD noticeably better? Does your VP50Pro do a good job with broadcast sources in reducing mosquito noise? The reason why I ask is my Egde Beta is coming tomorrow and although I wasn't expecting alot of noise improvement with my Fios any would be welcome.


----------



## B&W700guy

I am very interested in this product. My concern is that I will lose my OSD going directly from the Edge to my monitor with all of my peripherals plugged into the edge. What will I lose running the audio/video HDMI out of the edge into my prepro, with reon disabled and keeping the OSD enabled at 1080i?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14473326
> 
> 
> I am very interested in this product.



That's problematic.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14473326
> 
> 
> My concern is that I will lose my OSD going directly from the Edge to my monitor with all of my peripherals plugged into the edge. What will I lose running the audio/video HDMI out of the edge into my prepro, with reon disabled and keeping the OSD enabled at 1080i?



That depends on whether your AVR leaves the video signal untouched. I have HDMI Audio from the Edge to the AVR but also run a S-video from the AVR to the display for OSD. I do not even need a S-video source to the AVR for this to work. I do not know what you mean by keeping the OSD enabled at 1080i. You certainly want the edge doing de-interlacing.


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14475266
> 
> 
> That's problematic.



Thats Problematic = (?)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14475293
> 
> 
> Thats Problematic = (?)



I think your best bet would be to connect the HDMI Audio only output of the Edge to the receiver/prepro and forget about the OSD. If you run video thru the receiver/prepro and enable the OSD, the processor in the receiver/prepro is getting involved and may do more damage than good.


As to 1080i... if you display is 1080i only then the benefits of the Edge will be limited as the display will be doing the deinterlacing. That will likely be the 'weakest link'.


----------



## stepmback

I have a projector that will not accept 1080p 24 (Ruby VPL-VW100) but I do have a source, PS3 that is capable of generating a 1080p 24 source. If I incorporate the EDGE into this mix, will I be able to display 1080p 24 at 1080p60 with no judders? If so, can someone explain how this will be done and the benefit.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14475318
> 
> 
> I think your best bet would be to connect the HDMI Audio only output of the Edge to the receiver/prepro and forget about the OSD. If you run video thru the receiver/prepro and enable the OSD, the processor in the receiver/prepro is getting involved and may do more damage than good.
> 
> 
> As to 1080i... if you display is 1080i only then the benefits of the Edge will be limited as the display will be doing the deinterlacing. That will likely be the 'weakest link'.




I know with my Denon 3808 and my VP50 pro, the OSD of the 3808 doesn't affect the image. The OSD is only on screen for a few seconds. Test patterns look the same whether going through my 3808 or bypassing it.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwiss* /forum/post/14473263
> 
> 
> I have Fios as I believe you have. So, you are saying that the Algolith even makes Fios SD/HD noticeably better? Does your VP50Pro do a good job with broadcast sources in reducing mosquito noise? The reason why I ask is my Egde Beta is coming tomorrow and although I wasn't expecting alot of noise improvement with my Fios any would be welcome.



The Flea can do more than Mosquito noise reduction, it also has Block Artifact Reduction (It also has imgae enhancement but I use the VP50 pro for that). I know when I first got my VP50 pro my plan was to get rid of my FLEA but I found that the FLEA does more processing to clean up the image than the VP50 does so I kept the FLEA in my Broadcast video chain since it really helps clean the noise from the broadcast sources.


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14475336
> 
> 
> I have a projector that will not accept 1080p 24 (Ruby VPL-VW100) but I do have a source, PS3 that is capable of generating a 1080p 24 source. If I incorporate the EDGE into this mix, will I be able to display 1080p 24 at 1080p60 with no judders? If so, can someone explain how this will be done and the benefit.



Short answer is no. I can't recall if the VW100 accepts a 24PsF or 48hz signal (for some reason I seem to think it does) and a VP that processes 1080p/24 to 1080/24PsF or 1080p/48 may resolve the 3:2 motion judder with Blu-ray film.


D


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14475422
> 
> 
> I know with my Denon 3808 and my VP50 pro, the OSD of the 3808 doesn't affect the image. The OSD is only on screen for a few seconds. Test patterns look the same whether going through my 3808 or bypassing it.




Understand. He didnt say what receiver he had. Several have reported that the Onkyo Reon implementation degrades the image with the OSD enabled and not even onscreen. I was trying to be safe in suggesting bypassing the receiver altogether.


----------



## uw69

I have never had VP, and I'm considering the new Edge. I have a Pio 6010 (1080P) plasma and a Pio 94 AVR. I have blu-ray and HD Tivo feeding the display. Would the edge give me any PQ improvement? (Watch very little SD TV)










Thanks


----------



## stepmback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14476434
> 
> 
> Short answer is no. I can't recall if the VW100 accepts a 24PsF or 48hz signal (for some reason I seem to think it does) and a VP that processes 1080p/24 to 1080/24PsF or 1080p/48 may resolve the 3:2 motion judder with Blu-ray film.
> 
> 
> D



It does not do 1080p/24. It does do 1080p60. I was hoping that a one of it deinterlacing features would allow me to set PS3 to 1080p24 and set Edge to output 1080p60 and the edge would do the correct deinterlacing.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14476524
> 
> 
> It does not do 1080p/24. It does do 1080p60. I was hoping that a one of it deinterlacing features would allow me to set PS3 to 1080p24 and set Edge to output 1080p60 and the edge would do the correct deinterlacing.



Bluray is almost always mastered in 1080p24 (except some concert stuff which is i60). So for the situation you indicate... Bluray out of PS3 at p60 thru receiver to p60 display... no deinterlacing is performed. With a p60 only display... p24 doesnt buy you anything that I can see.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Well, I guess I don't "qualify" for the beta test program since I filled out the form and now they've left me hangin for about a week and a half. A "we're sorry" note would have been nice.

Since I can't afford to pay $700-$800 for one of these, I'll be unsubscribing now... too many other threads to keep up with.

Good luck to you all







.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/14476620
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I don't "qualify" for the beta test program since I filled out the form and now they've left me hangin for about a week and a half. A "we're sorry" note would have been nice.
> 
> Since I can't afford to pay $700-$800 for one of these, I'll be unsubscribing now... too many other threads to keep up with.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I filled it out too and havent heard a peep.


----------



## Fallen Kell

Well I pre-ordered... I have been looking at these for a few years, but just could not justify the price of the VP series.


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14476524
> 
> 
> It does not do 1080p/24. It does do 1080p60. I was hoping that a one of it deinterlacing features would allow me to set PS3 to 1080p24 and set Edge to output 1080p60 and the edge would do the correct deinterlacing.



There is very little material on Blu-ray that requires deinterlacing as the majority of material is encoded progressively at 24p. The improvement with properly supported 24hz output/input is that motion is more fluid because a 3:2 frame repeat is no longer required to get the 24 frames to fit 60hz.


I believe the VW100 accepts 1080/24PsF over via the DVI input. This will also achieve the same with regard to 3:2 judder.


AVI


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14476524
> 
> 
> It does not do 1080p/24. It does do 1080p60. I was hoping that a one of it deinterlacing features would allow me to set PS3 to 1080p24 and set Edge to output 1080p60 and the edge would do the correct deinterlacing.



Unfortunately, what you are asking for is mathematically impossible.


There is no way to output a native 24fps source at 60fps without inducing telecine judder.


----------



## pwiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14477203
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, what you are asking for is mathematically impossible.
> 
> 
> There is no way to output a native 24fps source at 60fps without inducing telecine judder.



So if one has a 1080/60 display the question is which device would handle the conversion from 1080/24 to 1080/60 better: The blue ray player or a VP like the Edge? Or will they perform the same?


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwiss* /forum/post/14477367
> 
> 
> So if one has a 1080/60 display the question is which device would handle the conversion from 1080/24 to 1080/60 better: The blue ray player or a VP like the Edge? Or will they perform the same?



24p to 60p should be a simple 3:2 frame repeat sequence for the player. If the display properly support 1080p/24 it shouldn't convert the signal to 60hz. If the display doesn't support 24p properly then the player should output 60hz anyway.


D


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uw69* /forum/post/14476497
> 
> 
> I have never had VP, and I'm considering the new Edge. I have a Pio 6010 (1080P) plasma and a Pio 94 AVR. I have blu-ray and HD Tivo feeding the display. Would the edge give me any PQ improvement? (Watch very little SD TV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




If the EDGE does as good a job as the VP50 pro it would be worth it. I don't know how well the EDGE works. It's not even for sale yet since they are in the BETA stage.

But if it does what my VP50 pro does, for $800 would be well worth it, especially when dealing with multiple resolutions from different sources.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14477701
> 
> 
> If the EDGE does as good a job as the VP50 pro it would be worth it. I don't know how well the EDGE works.



Yes you do, it's right in the first post.


"The DVDO EDGE incorporates all of Anchor Bay's acclaimed Video Reference Series, VRS, technologies".


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwiss* /forum/post/14477367
> 
> 
> So if one has a 1080/60 display the question is which device would handle the conversion from 1080/24 to 1080/60 better: The blue ray player or a VP like the Edge? Or will they perform the same?



As dazzerxxx posted, they should perform the same. Unlike DVD with its iffy regulation of interlace encoding, BD film content at 1080p is strictly 24fps. Applying a telecine output pattern to that is quite straightforward.


----------



## stepmback




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14477203
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, what you are asking for is mathematically impossible.
> 
> 
> There is no way to output a native 24fps source at 60fps without inducing telecine judder.



I just looked in manual and it does say it does 1080/24PsF not sure exactly what that means, is that 1080p at 24fps? then next to it says 1080/48i


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepmback* /forum/post/14478547
> 
> 
> I just looked in manual and it does say it does 1080/24PsF not sure exactly what that means, is that 1080p at 24fps? then next to it says 1080/48i



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progres...egmented_Frame


----------



## tahalouzi

thank yoooooooou


----------



## tahalouzi

thank yooooou


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14475266
> 
> 
> ... That depends on whether your AVR leaves the video signal untouched. I have HDMI Audio from the Edge to the AVR but also run a S-video from the AVR to the display for OSD. I do not even need a S-video source to the AVR for this to work. I do not know what you mean by keeping the OSD enabled at 1080i. You certainly want the edge doing de-interlacing.



Regarding the Onkyo's with the Reon: Aren't there two on-screen displays in question here?


One of them is the *immediate status OSD* that just displays the volume level, muting etc. The second is the *receiver's setup OSD* (Audessy, speaker distances, input assignments, etc.).


I always thought that if the immediate OSD was disabled, then the Reon is out of the equation, and does no processing. Is this correct?


I was also under the impression that the receiver/prepro's setup OSD displays on-screen without using the Reon. Again, is this correct?


If both statements are true, then you should still be able to view receiver/prepro's the setup screens, when using the EDGE. The only functionality you will lose is the *immediate OSD*.


Thoughts?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/14476620
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I don't "qualify" for the beta test program since I filled out the form and now they've left me hangin for about a week and a half. A "we're sorry" note would have been nice.
> 
> Since I can't afford to pay $700-$800 for one of these, I'll be unsubscribing now... too many other threads to keep up with.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Maybe they're just backed up. Hopefully you will hear something soon


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14479988
> 
> 
> Regarding the Onkyo's with the Reon: Aren't there two on-screen displays in question here?
> 
> 
> One of them is the *immediate status OSD* that just displays the volume level, muting etc. The second is the *receiver's setup OSD* (Audessy, speaker distances, input assignments, etc.).
> 
> 
> I always thought that if the immediate OSD was disabled, then the Reon is out of the equation, and does no processing. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> I was also under the impression that the receiver/prepro's setup OSD displays on-screen without using the Reon. Again, is this correct?
> 
> 
> If both statements are true, then you should still be able to view receiver/prepro's the setup screens, when using the EDGE. The only functionality you will lose is the *immediate OSD*.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Yes. With Video set to 'Through' and 'Immediate OSD' set to off... the Reon **should** be off. I would still prefer to be certain and drive the display with the Edge Video out HDMI and the Receiver with the Audio Only HDMI. The only concern would be lip sync. Ill run an HDMI from the receiver to the TV to deal with the Onkyo menus if necessary


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14480069
> 
> 
> Yes. With Video set to 'Through' and 'Immediate OSD' set to off... the Reon **should** be off. I would still prefer to be certain and drive the display with the Edge Video out HDMI and the Receiver with the Audio Only HDMI. The only concern would be lip sync. Ill run an HDMI from the receiver to the TV to deal with the Onkyo menus if necessary




If the Reon is set to AUTO, it shouldn't touch a 1080 source either.


So you are going to run all video sources into the EDGE, and then run the audio to the Onkyo (all via HDMI)? If so, would you please post or PM me about the lip sync?


Thanks!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14480112
> 
> 
> If the Reon is set to AUTO, it shouldn't touch a 1080 source either.
> 
> 
> So you are going to run all video sources into the EDGE, and then run the audio to the Onkyo (all via HDMI)? If so, would you please post or PM me about the lip sync?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Thats what I would do... IF.. I had an Edge..










I believe its only 1080p/24 that Reon wont mess with. The manual says Auto doesnt convert resolutions supported by the display... that doesnt mean (at least to me) that it wont mess with it.


----------



## Gary J

What's the concern with lip sync? It's all covered quite well in the first post of this thread.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14480407
> 
> 
> Thats what I would do... IF.. I had an Edge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its only 1080p/24 that Reon wont mess with. The manual says Auto doesnt convert resolutions supported by the display... that doesnt mean (at least to me) that it wont mess with it.



I thought that since my display supports 1080p/60, that if I fed it a 1080p/60 signal, that it wouldn't do any processing, and pass the signal unaltered. What you are suggesting is that the Reon may be doing some noise reduction, in the situation I mentioned?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14480434
> 
> 
> What's the concern with lip sync? It's all covered quite well in the first post of this thread.



Just a concern. May be absolutely nothing but silly paranoia. Some have reported the Onkyo as having audio lagging video. Delaying audio wont fix that. Hopefully completely unfounded.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14480474
> 
> 
> I thought that since my display supports 1080p/60, that if I fed it a 1080p/60 signal, that it wouldn't do any processing, and pass the signal unaltered. What you are suggesting is that the Reon may be doing some noise reduction, in the situation I mentioned?



Well,,, its been confirmed that the Onkyo is mucking up HDMI inputs in Ycc by outputting them in rec 601 colorspace even though output is HD and should be in 709 unless Reon is set to 'Through'. Thats why many are turning off the Reons. An RGB input is supposedly output correctly.


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14472963
> 
> AVS Algolith FLea Component mini-review
> 
> 
> I have the HDMI version. It works wonders on broadcast sources.
> 
> Algolith HDMI FLEA Review



But is the Flea all you have a DVDO as well? And would you say the Flea does as much for SD as a DVDO would? I'm new to all these scalers and am just trying to figure this out. Iknow I need something, but exactly what is my delimna. I am kind of limited with my budget although $1000 is not out of the question. In fact my local Fry's has a VP20 for $990, but I have seen VP30's online for about $750. But again, I want whatever will clean SD the best. Some of my channels are ok, but the majority are pretty bad. Luckily the ones I watch most like Disc, Sci and Nat Geo are pretty good. Of course they are all 480i, but some look better.


What do you, and for that matter, all of think? I'm not asking for scalers 101 class, because you all know this tuff inside and out and don't have time to bring me up to speed but any help in this regard will be appreciated.


Thanks,


dudeman


----------



## Blacklac

The Flea is just a Noise Reduction unit, basically. It doesn't scale. It works great though, I highly recommend one, if you can find one...


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14480407
> 
> 
> Thats what I would do... IF.. I had an Edge..



A somewhat related question: how do you guys use your AVRs GUI when it's out of the chain?









And what's up with OSD volume etc?


----------



## mpyw

Amazon pre-order price for the unit at $699!


very tempted....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14482413
> 
> 
> A somewhat related question: how do you guys use your AVRs GUI when it's out of the chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's up with OSD volume etc?



Answered a few times very recently in the thread.


----------



## escon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14480518
> 
> 
> Well,,, its been confirmed that the Onkyo is mucking up HDMI inputs in Ycc by outputting them in rec 601 colorspace even though output is HD and should be in 709 unless Reon is set to 'Through'. Thats why many are turning off the Reons. An RGB input is supposedly output correctly.



Which model are you referring to here? I have the 605 and put Y4 2 2 through it at 1080p 24/50/60 and I don't seem to have any problems. Also tried RGB and Y4 4 4 an both these seem to pass though OK too.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *escon* /forum/post/14483037
> 
> 
> Which model are you referring to here? I have the 605 and put Y4 2 2 through it at 1080p 24/50/60 and I don't seem to have any problems. Also tried RGB and Y4 4 4 an both these seem to pass though OK too.



The Reon equipped Onkyo's only... 875, 905 and Integra models with Reon.


The problem is subtle. Its a color shift. If you arent 'picky' you probably wont know its even happening.


----------



## brianlsu

Does this processor automatically scale video input so the outgoing signal is a 6x9 ratio? In other words, 2.35 or 2.4:1 movies are scaled automatically to 6x9?


I'm getting a projector and would like to see if this processor will work instead of an expensive lens option. It should, but I'm not versed on the cababilities of these processors, in layman's terms.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpyw* /forum/post/14482421
> 
> 
> Amazon pre-order price for the unit at $699!
> 
> 
> very tempted....



And I have a $150 credit with Amazon.


Even more tempting.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14373580
> 
> 
> Secondly, is the processing done in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 colour? MPEG video may be 4:2:0, but games are 4:4:4 and the difference is noticeable in my setup.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377135
> 
> *Processing is done in YCbCr 4:2:2.*



Josh,


What does the EDGE do with a YCbCr 4:4:4 signal?


My Pioneer BDP-51FD can output a YCbCr 4:4:4 and YCbCr 4:2:2 signal

and I am interested in knowing what the EDGE will do with a 4:4:4 color

space?


My apologies if this has been answered.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14482755
> 
> 
> Answered a few times very recently in the thread.



Not really, notice my wording.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/14485725
> 
> 
> Josh,
> 
> 
> What does the EDGE do with a YCbCr 4:4:4 signal?
> 
> 
> My Pioneer BDP-51FD can output a YCbCr 4:4:4 and YCbCr 4:2:2 signal
> 
> and I am interested in knowing what the EDGE will do with a 4:4:4 color
> 
> space?



4:4:4 has the same colorspace as 4:2:2, it's just been interpolated to full resolution. Why not send the Edge the 4:2:2 data direct from the disk, uninterpolated by your BD player? it just has to downsample back to 4:2:2 for processing. Most likely no loss of data, just extra data transferred and extra processing to no purpose...


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/14485838
> 
> 
> 4:4:4 has the same colorspace as 4:2:2, it's just been interpolated to full resolution. Why not send the Edge the 4:2:2 data direct from the disk, uninterpolated by your BD player? it just has to downsample back to 4:2:2 for processing. Most likely no loss of data, just extra data transferred and extra processing to no purpose...



Thanks for the response.


My whole reason for sending a 4:4:4 signal is one of the Pioneer 51

features is upscaling 8 bit to 12 bit and I was under the impression

that the 4:4:4 setting in the pioneer would perform this upscaling?


I would like to have the ability to choose between the two.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14480434
> 
> 
> What's the concern with lip sync? It's all covered quite well in the first post of this thread.



I think there is a legitimate cause for concern here about A/V sync. On the first page of this thread, there is a statement that in the Edge the audio will be delayed to match the video processing delay, and can also be delayed an additional amount, presumably to account for video processing delay in the display. The problem can arise when the AVR has a significant audio latency, such as my Integra DTC-9.8. The minimum audio delay is about 70 mS, and might be as much as 100 mS through HDMI, and my display has a single-frame delay of about 30 mS, so I can be stuck with audio 40 or 70 mS behind the video, with no way of correcting it.


That's why I would suggest implementing both a negative and positive audio delay offset in the audio output of the Edge. There's plenty of video delay margin, except perhaps in the Gaming mode, and that would allow those of us with large audio latency in our AVRs to sync up correctly.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/14486035
> 
> 
> I think there is a legitimate cause for concern here about A/V sync. On the first page of this thread, there is a statement that in the Edge the audio will be delayed to match the video processing delay, and can also be delayed an additional amount, presumably to account for video processing delay in the display. The problem can arise when the AVR has a significant audio latency, such as my Integra DTC-9.8. The minimum audio delay is about 70 mS, and might be as much as 100 mS through HDMI, and my display has a single-frame delay of about 30 mS, so I can be stuck with audio 40 or 70 mS behind the video, with no way of correcting it.
> 
> 
> That's why I would suggest implementing both a negative and positive audio delay offset in the audio output of the Edge. There's plenty of video delay margin, except perhaps in the Gaming mode, and that would allow those of us with large audio latency in our AVRs to sync up correctly.



While I'd welcome the addition to Edge, regarding the Integra 9.8 ... didn't the newest firmwares (not sure if it was main or DSP) drop the audio latency significantly?


----------



## Gary J

It seems that would have done that if it was a flaw found in many AVRs. Otherwise it seems the AVR manufacturer should fix it.


----------



## Hothersale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/14486035
> 
> 
> That's why I would suggest implementing both a negative and positive audio delay offset in the audio output of the Edge. There's plenty of video delay margin, except perhaps in the Gaming mode, and that would allow those of us with large audio latency in our AVRs to sync up correctly.



If the EDGE works the same as the VP50/Pro, you *can* reduce the audio delay -- all the way to zero if you want. You cannot introduce video delay, however.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/14486068
> 
> 
> While I'd welcome the addition to Edge, regarding the Integra 9.8 ... didn't the newest firmwares (not sure if it was main or DSP) drop the audio latency significantly?



There was a f/w fix that decreased the audio codec lock-in time substantially, but it is not unanimous that the throughput delay has been decreased. I have not measured it, since I am still back on 1.04. I was going to wait for the color encoder fix which was supposedly in the next f/w update, but that may not be as imminent as I had hoped...


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14486089
> 
> 
> It seems that would have done that if it was a flaw found in many AVRs. Otherwise it seems the AVR manufacturer should fix it.



Any processing of audio can cause some delay. So if you are forcing the audio to be delayed to an AVR until the video processing is done, any latency in the AVR will cause some audio lag.


Typically a display is adding at least some delay, but its quite possible many AVRs have more than what the TV is doing.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14486089
> 
> 
> It seems that would have done that if it was a flaw found in many AVRs. Otherwise it seems the AVR manufacturer should fix it.



It is a flaw found in every AVR with DSP. DSP always introduces some audio latency, but it is the relative size of that delay compared to the video latency of the display that potentially produces a problem, if the Edge is used as the source switcher. In the case of the 9.8, the video delay through the Reon is quite similar to the audio delay through the DSP chain, so there is not usually a problem with the unit by itself. But if you move the video processing to a separate chain with the Edge and pre-delay the audio to compensate, then you have the problem I described.


Of course, the Edge could still be useful, even if this issue is not addressed, if it is placed after the AVR in the chain. Of course, the video delay would have to be constant then, since you would not be using the Edge audio HDMI port, and you would be adjusting the sync through the AVR's delay control. If the video latency were to vary with input format, for example, then we'd have a problem with a multiformat source, such as my TiVo S3.


It's potentially a mess, which could all be avoided if the "extra" audio delay had negative as well as positive values.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/14486381
> 
> 
> ... It's potentially a mess, which could all be avoided if the "extra" audio delay had negative as well as positive values.



I would like to see this too. Is it technically possible to implement this suggestion? If yes, I wonder how hard would it be to do?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14487111
> 
> 
> I would like to see this too. Is it technically possible to implement this suggestion? If yes, I wonder how hard would it be to do?



Like the VP50PRO, EDGE automatically puts a delay on the audio so that it is in sync with the processed video. The delay that EDGE puts on the audio signal CAN be removed so that the audio is passing through EDGE with no delay. This is user adjustable in 1 millisecond increments.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14487321
> 
> 
> Like the VP50PRO, EDGE automatically puts a delay on the audio so that it is in sync with the processed video. The delay that EDGE puts on the audio signal CAN be removed so that the audio is passing through EDGE with no delay. This is user adjustable in 1 millisecond increments.



Thanks, Josh. Sounds like it will work fine, as long as it varies the audio delay with the internal video delay. Just as a concrete example, if the video delay were 90 mS in one video mode, and I set the audio delay down to 45 mS, then changed to a different video mode with a 70 mS video delay, the audio delay would go to 25 mS, right?


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpyw* /forum/post/14482421
> 
> 
> Amazon pre-order price for the unit at $699!
> 
> 
> very tempted....



price slashed even b4 launch date? What the.......


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14489751
> 
> 
> price slashed even b4 launch date? What the.......



The edge has been price slashed already?...impossible.


----------



## the_dudeman

This is from the Amazon site and I suppose DVDO's as well:

_"As a solution to this problem, Anchor Bay introduces PReP, an advanced video processing technology that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format. PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects. PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, 1080p/60, and other formats to be processed by this method."_


So does this mean that already interlaced signals will not be made into progressive format? As in 480i turned into 480p, and so on?


Sorry I'm a noob! And sorry if this has been aswered already.


dudeman


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14496274
> 
> 
> So does this mean that already interlaced signals will not be made into progressive format?



Of course not. It means other devices with inferior de-interlacing are corrected.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14496274
> 
> 
> This is from the Amazon site and I suppose DVDO's as well:
> 
> _"As a solution to this problem, Anchor Bay introduces PReP, an advanced video processing technology that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format. PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects. PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, 1080p/60, and other formats to be processed by this method."_
> 
> 
> So does this mean that already interlaced signals will not be made into progressive format? As in 480i turned into 480p, and so on?
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm a noob! And sorry if this has been aswered already.
> 
> 
> dudeman



It's for source which are not able to output the incoming signal 'unmolested' - e.g. won't send 480i over HDMI, only 480p (PS3?) etc.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14496274
> 
> 
> So does this mean that already interlaced signals will not be made into progressive format? As in 480i turned into 480p, and so on?



To add to what Gary said, it means the signal is _reinterlaced_ then deinterlaced again, but more better.










For example, 480p is reinterlaced to 480i then deinterlaced to 480p.


1080p is reinterlaced to 1080i and again deinterlaced to 1080p.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14496528
> 
> 
> It's for source which are not able to output the incoming signal 'unmolested' - e.g. won't send 480i over HDMI, only 480p (PS3?) etc.



Incorrect. Source can send 480i, 480p, etc. If it's 480p it will be PRePed.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14498317
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Source can send 480i, 480p, etc. If it's 480p it will be PRePed.



I believe he is saying that the function is useful for sources that are incapable of sending 480i... The Edge can then undo the sources deinterlacing and the re-deinterlace it.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14498317
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Source can send 480i, 480p, etc. If it's 480p it will be PRePed.



Ehh?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14498677
> 
> 
> I believe he is saying that the function is useful for sources that are incapable of sending 480i... The Edge can then undo the sources deinterlacing and the re-deinterlace it.



Exactly.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14495752
> 
> 
> The edge has been price slashed already?...impossible.



people already posted $699 from Amazon webby.....


----------



## Jay L

what would be the best dvd player for this unit?


----------



## Fallen Kell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14499992
> 
> 
> people already posted $699 from Amazon webby.....



Why do you think I got my pre-order in


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay L* /forum/post/14502953
> 
> 
> what would be the best dvd player for this unit?



Oppo 980 outputting 480i over HDMI


----------



## Fallen Kell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14487111
> 
> 
> I would like to see this too. Is it technically possible to implement this suggestion? If yes, I wonder how hard would it be to do?



Well, it would be very tough since you would need to have enough memory on board to store all the video and audio in a buffer to output at the correct time. When you are talking about potentially delaying 1080p/60 video, that is a lot of memory needed to buffer the video. Also, forget about using that on something like a game console.


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14498317
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Source can send 480i, 480p, etc. If it's 480p it will be PRePed.



So to be a total dummie I'll ask this: a 480i source will be reinterlaced and then deinterlaced to 480p? Or 480i will simply be deinterlaced to 480p?


Second dummie question: Can I select that I want the Edge to upscale and do all the othe magical stuff (mosquito noise, chroma...etc...etc), 480i to 1080p? Or will it just do 480i to 480p, 1080i to 1080p...etc?



Sorry for being a dummie.


dudeman


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fallen Kell* /forum/post/14502961
> 
> 
> Why do you think I got my pre-order in



so when are you getting the pre-order?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14503943
> 
> 
> a 480i source will be reinterlaced



480i is already interlaced. Read up on interlacing in Wikipedia.


Yes to all the picture controls.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14503943
> 
> 
> So to be a total dummie I'll ask this: a 480i source will be reinterlaced and then deinterlaced to 480p? Or 480i will simply be deinterlaced to 480p?
> 
> 
> Second dummie question: Can I select that I want the Edge to upscale and do all the othe magical stuff (mosquito noise, chroma...etc...etc), 480i to 1080p? Or will it just do 480i to 480p, 1080i to 1080p...etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a dummie.
> 
> 
> dudeman



From the first post in this thread.


"Preset output resolutions:


480p-60 ([email protected])

720p-60 ([email protected])

1080i-60 ([email protected])

1080p-60 ([email protected])


576p-50 ([email protected])

720p-50 ([email protected])

1080i-50 ([email protected])

1080p-50 ([email protected])


1080p-24 ([email protected])


VGA ([email protected])"


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14504003
> 
> 
> 480i is already interlaced. Read up on interlacing in Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> Yes to all the picture controls.













Your earlier replies to me made me think you're just some arrogant Cpt Obvious - now you more read like an honest guy who just can't grasp things unless it's explained thoroughly...










PS: j/k, no offense...


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14504662
> 
> 
> From the first post in this thread.
> 
> 
> "•Preset output resolutions:
> 
> 
> 480p-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 720p-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080i-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080p-60 ([email protected])
> 
> 
> 576p-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 720p-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080i-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 1080p-50 ([email protected])
> 
> 
> 1080p-24 ([email protected])
> 
> 
> VGA ([email protected])"



If you ask me I highly doubt they would omit 480i60 as output format...







EDIT: Ah, it's at last, I see - tricky list...


----------



## T2k

BTW have anyone received his beta unit?


----------



## Anthony A.

so oppo 980 via hdmi 480i out. any other dvd players worth mentioning to use with this scaler?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/14504859
> 
> 
> so oppo 980 via hdmi 480i out. any other dvd players worth mentioning to use with this scaler?



Most better players are fine at 480i, no reason to pick Oppo.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14505303
> 
> 
> Most better players are fine at 480i, no reason to pick Oppo.



Isn't it less common for newer SD players to output 480i over HDMI, and one of the the reasons the Oppo is so popular?


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14499992
> 
> 
> people already posted $699 from Amazon webby.....



Amazon site


"Save $100 with Special Pre-order Pricing

Price includes manufacturer's instant rebate. *Promotional pricing ends August, 31, 2008.*

See more product promotions"


D


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14504661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your earlier replies to me made me think you're just some arrogant Cpt Obvious



Must be picking up bad habits from other posters. Just kidding.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14471290
> 
> 
> Ummm I must have missed this study - can you provide a link to this?
> 
> Or is it just another one of your own studies...?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14505372
> 
> 
> Isn't it less common for newer SD players to output 480i over HDMI, and one of the the reasons the Oppo is so popular?



exactly... The key is 480i over HDMI so that all the heavy lifting is done in the Edge.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14505971
> 
> 
> exactly... The key is 480i over HDMI so that all the heavy lifting is done in the Edge.



480p is just as good or better with PReP.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

beta unit tester are prohibited from posting here...

best,

chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14504684
> 
> 
> BTW have anyone received his beta unit?


----------



## pdp8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14367258
> 
> 
> Josh, there's a few folks in this thread interested in a cheap solution to the zoom/shrink method or "Digital Scope" (CIH without a lens). Maybe you can drop by if you get a chance.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1022306&page=4



I would really like more detail about how this would work with the EDGE. Being able to do a CIH 2.35:1 setup w/o a lenses would be my major motivation for getting the EDGE. How flexible are the shrink levels? How complex is shrinking the image going to be?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14505971
> 
> 
> exactly... The key is 480i over HDMI so that all the heavy lifting is done in the Edge.



The key is DVD transport: 480i (no PReP) or 480p (PReP), the EDGE is going to be doing the heavy lifting in both cases, with the end result being theoretically identical. From the first post by Josh:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338085
> 
> *PReP - Progressive ReProcessing* of 480p, 576p and 1080p input signals allows poor deinterlacing of any source to be undone and done correctly using Precision Deinterlacing.
> 
> *PReP, Progressive ReProcessing
> *
> 
> Anchor Bay's Progressive ReProcessing (PReP) is the video processing industry's first processing method that significantly improves progressive video signals and removes artifacts caused by inferior interlaced-to-progressive conversion.
> 
> 
> Video signals that originate in an interlaced format are often degraded by artifacts incurred when the signal is converted from interlaced to progressive formats by general purpose chips in DVD players, AV receivers, and set-top boxes. Until now, there has been no way to improve these signals to optimize images on high-resolution displays. Poor interlaced-to-progressive conversion is especially problematic with large-screen HDTVs, as upscaling to higher resolutions often amplifies artifacts created in the conversion process, making them more noticeable.
> 
> 
> As a solution to this problem, Anchor Bay introduces PReP, an advanced video processing technology that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format. PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects. PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, 1080p/60, and other formats to be processed by this method.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/14506661
> 
> 
> beta unit tester are prohibited from posting here...
> 
> best,
> 
> chris



Really?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14506140
> 
> 
> 480p is just as good or better with PReP.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14505372
> 
> 
> Isn't it less common for newer SD players to output 480i over HDMI, and one of the the reasons the Oppo is so popular?



EDGE takes component as well.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14507457
> 
> 
> Really?



I didn't read it anywhere either.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/14506661
> 
> 
> beta unit tester are prohibited from posting here...
> 
> best,
> 
> chris



Didn't get that memo.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14507343
> 
> 
> The key is DVD transport: 480i (no PReP) or 480p (PReP), the EDGE is going to be doing the heavy lifting in both cases, with the end result being theoretically identical. From the first post by Josh:



True.. but the key word in your statement is 'theoretically'... Given the opportunity to chose a DVD player... I would prefer to start with 480i over HDMI instead of counting on PReP to be able to reverse any damages done by the DVD player deinterlacer.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14507743
> 
> 
> True.. but the key word in your statement is 'theoretically'... Given the opportunity to chose a DVD player... I would prefer to start with 480i over HDMI instead of counting on PReP to be able to reverse any damages done by the DVD player deinterlacer.



If you check the threads for other DVDO processors with PEeP there are many that prefer it _even when having the choice_.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14507743
> 
> 
> True.. but the key word in your statement is 'theoretically'... Given the opportunity to chose a DVD player... I would prefer to start with 480i over HDMI instead of counting on PReP to be able to reverse any damages done by the DVD player deinterlacer.



It is advisable to not overemphasize the value of 480i over HDMI when choosing a DVD player to hook up to the EDGE. The picture generated by the EDGE from a crappy DVD player outputting 480i will still be inferior to a quality DVD player outputting 480p. I'm certainly not going to sell my Oppo DV-981HD.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14507923
> 
> 
> It is advisable to not overemphasize the value of 480i over HDMI when choosing a DVD player to hook up to the EDGE. The picture generated by the EDGE from a crappy DVD player outputting 480i will still be inferior to a quality DVD player outputting 480p. I'm certainly not going to sell my Oppo DV-981HD.



Yes.. Agree. Garbage in Garbage out. Im confident there are 'ills' that PReP or that VP in general cannot fix. Ive already invested in the ABT powered Oppo 983 so Im done there (at least till the Oppo BD player arrives).


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14507743
> 
> 
> True.. but the key word in your statement is 'theoretically'... Given the opportunity to chose a DVD player... I would prefer to start with 480i over HDMI instead of counting on PReP to be able to reverse any damages done by the DVD player deinterlacer.



Well, unless you don't happen to have a player handy that outputs 480i/HDMI or you'd rather not buy a separate player. There are alot of PS3 owners out there.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14507666
> 
> 
> Didn't get that memo.



Didn't they supposed to create a closed beta forum somewhere here? Any beta I've been in the past had something like that...


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14508130
> 
> 
> Well, unless you don't happen to have a player handy that outputs 480i/HDMI or you'd rather not buy a separate player. There are alot of PS3 owners out there.



Precisley my original point - PReP is targeting craptastic STB and PS3, owners, first and foremost.


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14504661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your earlier replies to me made me think you're just some arrogant Cpt Obvious - now you more read like an honest guy who just can't grasp things unless it's explained thoroughly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: j/k, no offense...



I'm Just honest guy who knows nothing about VP. My goal is to see if anything can clean up and make 480i from my directv hr21 look better. I know all about garbage in/out like everyone says because I have asked in other forums and everyone elswhere says nothing is going to work.


I have to beleive that these expensive video processors have to work or else why would anyone pay so much and how could they stay in business if these things didn't work.


There is a Magnolia store where I plan to demo one but its the vp50 pro and I can't afford that so I was looking at the Edge.


Anyway, I really am a VP dummie and am just asking questions.


dudeman


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14508221
> 
> 
> Didn't they supposed to create a closed beta forum somewhere here? Any beta I've been in the past had something like that...




The Beta forum is on a DVDO website not AVS



Tom


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14508569
> 
> 
> I'm Just honest guy who knows nothing about VP. My goal is to see if anything can clean up and make 480i from my directv hr21 look better. I know all about garbage in/out like everyone says because I have asked in other forums and everyone elswhere says nothing is going to work.
> 
> 
> I have to beleive that these expensive video processors have to work or else why would anyone pay so much and how could they stay in business if these things didn't work.
> 
> 
> There is a Magnolia store where I plan to demo one but its the vp50 pro and I can't afford that so I was looking at the Edge.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really am a VP dummie and am just asking questions.
> 
> 
> dudeman



You actually hit it on the head GIGO, there is SOME improvement to be had with a VP but it is on the minimal side with SD material on DTV, you would have to demo one and judge for yourself.



Tom


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14504003
> 
> 
> 480i is already interlaced. Read up on interlacing in Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> Yes to all the picture controls.



Well someone said 480p would be re-interlaced and then deinterlaced so I assumed that all interlaced sources would be re-interlaced so that they could be properly de-interlaced.


I know 480i is interlaced, hence the i.


dudeman


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14508229
> 
> 
> Precisley my original point - PReP is targeting craptastic STB and PS3, owners, first and foremost.



That's a big market and certainly includes me.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/14508587
> 
> 
> You actually hit it on the head GIGO, there is SOME improvement to be had with a VP but it is on the minimal side with SD material on DTV, you would have to demo one and judge for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



In my situation, Id be mainly be looking for the Edge to properly process 480i, 720p and 1080i from my TiVo S3 to 1080p. My expectation is that Edge will do considerabally better than the display. How much better it will look is not known by me of course and any input from VP50 folks would be appreciated. My DVD is already ABT powered to 1080p and the Bluray is already 1080p... so the TiVo is the primary source in need of processing.


Thanks,


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14508738
> 
> 
> In my situation, Id be mainly be looking for the Edge to properly process 480i, 720p and 1080i from my TiVo S3 to 1080p.
> 
> Thanks,



Another one of those craptastic STB's.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

My bad. We beta testers are not allowed to post here with REGARDS TO THE USE of the EDGE. It was in our non-disclosure agreement. So, I can post here, but not just about anything anyone would care about. (probably like this post)










Best,

Chris



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14507479
> 
> 
> I didn't read it anywhere either.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14508751
> 
> 
> Another one of those craptastic STB's.



Not the adjective (at least not the first 4 letters) that I like to use for my beloved TiVo.... but.... yeah.. I guess you are right!!!


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14508738
> 
> 
> In my situation, Id be mainly be looking for the Edge to properly process 480i, 720p and 1080i from my TiVo S3 to 1080p. My expectation is that Edge will do considerabally better than the display. How much better it will look is not known by me of course and any input from VP50 folks would be appreciated. My DVD is already ABT powered to 1080p and the Bluray is already 1080p... so the TiVo is the primary source in need of processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Same here except is dtv version of tivo. My display is capable of amazing images as displayed by my blu-ray/hd dvd htpc, so its the lousy sd that needs the work. And I have no problems calling my dtv dvr stb craptastic. In fact, i would use another 4 letters in front of tastic starting with f.


dudeman


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/14508776
> 
> 
> My bad. We beta testers are not allowed to post here with REGARDS TO THE USE of the EDGE.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris



Are you the hall monitor?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14508569
> 
> 
> I'm Just honest guy who knows nothing about VP. My goal is to see if anything can clean up and make 480i from my directv hr21 look better. I know all about garbage in/out like everyone says because I have asked in other forums and everyone elswhere says nothing is going to work.



They are correct, the improvement will be minimal with broadcast TV. The sweet spot for these processors is SD DVD which is less compressed. They will make them look almost like HD DVD.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14508835
> 
> 
> They will make them look almost like HD DVD.



and Blu-Ray


----------



## Hothersale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14508835
> 
> 
> They are correct, the improvement will be minimal with broadcast TV. The sweet spot for these processors is SD DVD which is less compressed. They will make them look almost like HD DVD.



Agreed. I love my VP50, but for trashy MPEG2 broadcast sources and the like, you can't beat a Flea.







(Or better yet, a Mosquito, if price is no object.)


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14508921
> 
> 
> and Blu-Ray



Have we all forgotten HD DVD is the genre and HD-DVD a format?


And it's Blu-ray.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14509032
> 
> 
> Have we all forgotten HD DVD is the genre and HD-DVD a format?
> 
> 
> And it's Blu-ray.



Some people don't get a joke no matter how obvious it is


----------



## Gary J

Oh, I was misled by the sarcasm smiley.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14509133
> 
> 
> Oh, I was misled by the sarcasm smiley.



I was going more for the rolling eyes visual than the 'literal' sarcastic meaning


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14508835
> 
> 
> They are correct, the improvement will be minimal with broadcast TV.



I disagree with this part.


----------



## stretch437

my 0.02 is abt chips can make sd dvd look pretty good but there's only so much that can be done to clean up what comes out of my set top box. which is comcast. the company that coined the tag line "comcastic!" which was quickly turned into "craptastic" by critics of comcast's cost-cutting technology decisions that resulted in lower picture quality.


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14509474
> 
> 
> I disagree with this part.



Please, please elaborate for my benefit. The others here may know what you mean, but I would like to know your thoughts and experiences.


Thanks, for any feedback.


dudeman


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14507923
> 
> 
> It is advisable to not overemphasize the value of 480i over HDMI when choosing a DVD player to hook up to the EDGE. The picture generated by the EDGE from a crappy DVD player outputting 480i will still be inferior to a quality DVD player outputting 480p. I'm certainly not going to sell my Oppo DV-981HD.



There seems to be a lot that gets confused in this discussion of DVDs, connections and PReP. What people should want is a clean, 480i signal delivered over HDMI. A 480p signal that does good, or simply "obvious" so PReP can work its magic, deinterlacing is next best. Bad DVD players come in many resolutions, and people should want a decent one, or one that can be made decent.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14509796
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot that gets confused in this discussion of DVDs, connections and PReP. What people should want is a clean, 480i signal delivered over HDMI. A 480p signal that does good, or simply "obvious" so PReP can work its magic, deinterlacing is next best. Bad DVD players come in many resolutions, and people should want a decent one, or one that can be made decent.




I don't understand by what people mean by bad 480i de-interlacing from the DVD player?...if 480i is bad then 480p from a bad dvd player is just as bad...where in the signal do things improve?...480i/1080i both have the original interlkaced signals already...so why would the Vppro have a hard time de-interalcing something it's supposed to do perfectly?...and why would you pick 480p output of the player if it de-interlaces to 480p poorly also?....that doubles the conversion processing power required by the pro.


IMO 480i/1080i output present the original interlaced frames of the signal, nothing done bythe dvd player...the pro then does it's job de-interlacing the signal to progressive frames...thats it. Some might argue that the pro should upscale the image itself instead of the dvd player upscaling to 1080i...but if there's double the information in the signal already then all the pro has to do is reduce the frequency to match your set's output @ 720p etc. Of course the pro's algorythms could reduce t he quality of picture slightly due to bad upscaling algorythms from the player...but in most cases it could complement the upscaling algorythms of the players also, somthing it could lack due to different algorythms etc. So when coupled with another upscaling device you can have double the upscaling power without sacrifing the pro's resources to do it itself.


I find 1080i SD signals appear more smoother, especially when viewing subtitiles and letters on certain show/ commercials...there is less of a blocky effect I find compared to 480i SD signal that happens to introduce these artifacts pitifully.

















s


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14510623
> 
> 
> Some might argue that the pro should upscale the image itself instead of the dvd player upscaling to 1080i...but if there's double the information in the signal already then all the pro has to do is reduce the frequency to match your set's output @ 720p etc. Of course the pro's algorythms could reduce t he quality of picture slightly due to bad upscaling algorythms from the player...but in most cases it could complement the upscaling algorythms of the players also, somthing it could lack due to different algorythms etc. So when coupled with another upscaling device you can have double the upscaling power without sacrifing the pro's resources to do it itself.
> 
> 
> I find 1080i SD signals appear more smoother, especially when viewing subtitiles and letters on certain show/ commercials...there is less of a blocky effect I find compared to 480i SD signal that happens to introduce these artifacts pitifully.



- paragraph 1: that's an interesting theory, but incorrect. you always want to provide the "best" scaler/interlacer/deinterlacer in the chain the "cleanest" (i.e. the most unprocessed) signal. you don't "double your upscaling power" merely by putting 2 scalars in series.


- paragraph 2: not sure what you are referring to here. if you are referring to the same broadcast being scaled by your stb to 1080i vs your stb passing 480i straight through, the only thing this means is that the processing in the stb is "better" than the one in the tv...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14510623
> 
> 
> if 480i is bad then 480p from a bad dvd player is just as bad



Likely worse. De-interlacing is the difficult part and the primary reason people pay so much for processors like the DVDO whether it's de-interlacing an interlaced signal or PRePing a progressive signal.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14510623
> 
> 
> I don't understand by what people mean by bad 480i de-interlacing from the DVD player?...if 480i is bad then 480p from a bad dvd player is just as bad...where in the signal do things improve?...480i/1080i both have the original interlkaced signals already...so why would the Vppro have a hard time de-interalcing something it's supposed to do perfectly?...and why would you pick 480p output of the player if it de-interlaces to 480p poorly also?....that doubles the conversion processing power required by the pro.



Since most DVD players do not output 480i over HDMI but only 480P, PReP will reconsruct the original 480i and the deinterlace itself genenerally doing a better job than in the DVD.


If the original 480i signal is corrupt there is not much that can be done


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the_dudeman* /forum/post/14509777
> 
> 
> Please, please elaborate for my benefit. The others here may know what you mean, but I would like to know your thoughts and experiences.
> 
> 
> Thanks, for any feedback.
> 
> 
> dudeman



A quality VP can improve most any signal that requires deinterlacing,scaling, or benefits from other post processing such as noise reduction. This includes just about any readily available signal out there.


Those with larger displays (or who sit closer to them) will likely see the most difference.


Improve the source signal and all the better.


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/14508570
> 
> 
> The Beta forum is on a DVDO website not AVS
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



If that is the case then they are doing a very good job of keeping it secret.


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clark Burk* /forum/post/14510977
> 
> 
> If that is the case then they are doing a very good job of keeping it secret.




I believe that is the idea


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14507923
> 
> 
> It is advisable to not overemphasize the value of 480i over HDMI when choosing a DVD player to hook up to the EDGE. The picture generated by the EDGE from a crappy DVD player outputting 480i will still be inferior to a quality DVD player outputting 480p.



OK, how about a 480i HDMI outputting player like mine, a Pio 59AVi, that isn't a crappy outputting HDMI player? I assume it WILL be preferable to output 480i vs 480p then let the edge do it's PReP magic.


It will be interesting to test 480i HDMI, 480p HDMI and Component on this player (and A/B the XA-2 Reon of the same).


Regardless of Secret Forums for Betas (it's still secret if you don't have privileges to read it... at least from common sense) the EDGE seems like a genuine bargain.


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14510815
> 
> 
> A quality VP can improve most any signal that requires deinterlacing,scaling, or benefits from other post processing such as noise reduction. This includes just about any readily available signal out there.
> 
> 
> Those with larger displays (or who sit closer to them) will likely see the most difference.
> 
> 
> Improve the source signal and all the better.



Well I really, really hope that's true. As far as I can tell my hr21 does a poor job of scaling. I have put the display in just scan mode and what I end up with is underscan and the edges of the picutre have all kinds of noise and are not straight. So I have to run the display in 16:9 mode as to avoid this horrible underscan. The display does a slightly better job of scaling but of course does nothing for the PQ. I have tried many different settings, but nothing works very well because of course the signal is crummy.


So if a VP can help this crummy signal, it will be great, as I can do nothing to send the VP a better signal. I don't need the VP for anything except dtv because as I mentioned, my htpc Blu-ray/HD DVD does an incredible job.


This is off topic a little, but I had a thought about satellite capture cards. Do you think that dtv SD would look any better going through such a card and being displayed by the Radeon graphics card in my htpc? I would think the Radeon with all of the Avivo, Anti Aliasing. Anistropic Filtering and color adjustments might clean up the picture. Everything that is displyed through my htpc over HDMI looks great.


Thanks for any input,


dudeman


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14510676
> 
> 
> - paragraph 1: that's an interesting theory, but incorrect. you always want to provide the "best" scaler/interlacer/deinterlacer in the chain the "cleanest" (i.e. the most unprocessed) signal. you don't "double your upscaling power" merely by putting 2 scalars in series.
> 
> 
> - paragraph 2: not sure what you are referring to here. if you are referring to the same broadcast being scaled by your stb to 1080i vs your stb passing 480i straight through, the only thing this means is that the processing in the stb is "better" than the one in the tv...













For the many who seem unconvinced:


There are many ways to "deinterlace" a 480i signal. For film-based content, _that is interlaced properly to begin with_, simple IVTC (inverse telecine) is all that is required. However, you can also get Bob, Weave and more advanced Motion Adaptive and Motion Compensated (I'm simplifying) algoritms. You want to feed ANY VP (not Edge-specific) a 480i signal from a 480i source because there has been potentially less bad deinterlacing (aka processing) applied to the signal.


And yes, it is possible to get a good 480i signal from a DVD player which would otherwise provide a mediocre deinterlaced signal (e.g., the original Oppo HDMI DVD player). It is also possible to get a bad 480i signal out of a DVD player where the 480p would be preferred (many DVD players do not create a "stable" 480i signal since it is essentially a 480p signal over HDMI - but that is a different topic).


Bill


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14511256
> 
> 
> OK, how about a 480i HDMI outputting player like mine, a Pio 59AVi, that isn't a crappy outputting HDMI player? I assume it WILL be preferable to output 480i vs 480p then let the edge do it's PReP magic.



In your case I would choose to output 480i, but I think you'll be unable to identify a difference in picture quality when you test 480p output to the EDGE.


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/14485725
> 
> 
> Josh,
> 
> 
> What does the EDGE do with a YCbCr 4:4:4 signal?
> 
> 
> My Pioneer BDP-51FD can output a YCbCr 4:4:4 and YCbCr 4:2:2 signal
> 
> and I am interested in knowing what the EDGE will do with a 4:4:4 color
> 
> space?
> 
> 
> My apologies if this has been answered.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/14485838
> 
> 
> 4:4:4 has the same colorspace as 4:2:2, it's just been interpolated to full resolution. Why not send the Edge the 4:2:2 data direct from the disk, uninterpolated by your BD player? it just has to downsample back to 4:2:2 for processing. Most likely no loss of data, just extra data transferred and extra processing to no purpose...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *petmic10* /forum/post/14485986
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> *My whole reason for sending a 4:4:4 signal is one of the Pioneer 51
> 
> features is upscaling 8 bit to 12 bit and I was under the impression
> 
> that the 4:4:4 setting in the pioneer would perform this upscaling?*
> 
> 
> I would like to have the ability to choose between the two.



I would still like to get Josh's take on what the EDGE does with

a 4:4:4 color spcae signal?


Can this be added with a firmware upgrade? or at least pass it through

untouched?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clark Burk* /forum/post/14510977
> 
> 
> If that is the case then they are doing a very good job of keeping it secret.



Somehow that memo never made it to me...


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14511588
> 
> 
> In your case I would choose to output 480i, but I think you'll be unable to identify a difference in picture quality when you test 480p output to the EDGE.



Looking forward to trying it


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14513785
> 
> 
> Looking forward to trying it



Welcome sir.


To the EDGE.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14511524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the many who seem unconvinced:
> 
> 
> There are many ways to "deinterlace" a 480i signal. For film-based content, _that is interlaced properly to begin with_, simple IVTC (inverse telecine) is all that is required. However, you can also get Bob, Weave and more advanced Motion Adaptive and Motion Compensated (I'm simplifying) algoritms. You want to feed ANY VP (not Edge-specific) a 480i signal from a 480i source because there has been potentially less bad deinterlacing (aka processing) applied to the signal.
> 
> 
> And yes, it is possible to get a good 480i signal from a DVD player which would otherwise provide a mediocre deinterlaced signal (e.g., the original Oppo HDMI DVD player). It is also possible to get a bad 480i signal out of a DVD player where the 480p would be preferred (many DVD players do not create a "stable" 480i signal since it is essentially a 480p signal over HDMI - but that is a different topic).
> 
> 
> Bill



I thought bob, bob/weave, motion adaptive and motion compensated







were methods of video deinterlacing (not film)?


Anyhow, I agree with everything you said except that.


However, I also think that it may be POSSIBLE to obtain identical PQ with the current PReP technology with either 480i or 480p output.


Disclaimer: this is based on reports from the VP50pro forum and does not suggest any personal experience of mine.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14514020
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: this is based on reports from the VP50pro forum and does not suggest any personal experience of mine.



Nice


----------



## Pia-chan

This weekend I received an online retailer's Fall 2008 catalog in the mail and was surprised to find the EDGE on page 4. It seems strange to me that online retailers are already offering this product for sale. I understand the concept of a pre-order, but the EDGE is still in beta testing with no known release date, which obviously means there isn't a tentative ship/deliver date for potential customers.


I guess if there are folks out there that want to give these retailers a short term loan @ 0.00% interest, so be it.


----------



## cpcat

I'm sure DVDO has a target release for marketing purposes. There's probably some sort of time cushion built in as well.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14514768
> 
> 
> This weekend I received an online retailer's Fall 2008 catalog in the mail and was surprised to find the EDGE on page 4. It seems strange to me that online retailers are already offering this product for sale. I understand the concept of a pre-order, but the EDGE is still in beta testing with no known release date, which obviously means there isn't a tentative ship/deliver date for potential customers.
> 
> 
> I guess if there are folks out there that want to give these retailers a short term loan @ 0.00% interest, so be it.



Some retailers, and the only ones I would buy from, don't charge you until your item ships.


Do we really know how far along the testing is? Read Josh's post here .


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14514768
> 
> 
> This weekend I received an online retailer's Fall 2008 catalog in the mail and was surprised to find the EDGE on page 4. It seems strange to me that online retailers are already offering this product for sale. I understand the concept of a pre-order, but the EDGE is still in beta testing with no known release date, which obviously means there isn't a tentative ship/deliver date for potential customers.



What a nonsense. Of course there's a (more than tentative) release date - do you think companies develop products and release them randomly, whenever they suddenly think it's OK?









HINT: if there's something you don't know about it doesn't mean it doesn't exist - there's a world beyond your bubble...











> Quote:
> I guess if there are folks out there that want to give these retailers a short term loan @ 0.00% interest, so be it.



You must be buying in some shady stores because any retailer I know won't charge you until they ship your order.


----------



## aaronwt

Amazon certainly hasn't charged my card yet for my EDGE preorder through them.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14516567
> 
> 
> Amazon certainly hasn't charged my card yet for my EDGE preorder through them.



They can not by law.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14516680
> 
> 
> They can not by law.



Then many merchants break the law.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14516680
> 
> 
> They can not by law.



By _which_ law?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14516215
> 
> 
> 
> You must be buying in some shady stores because any retailer I know won't charge you until they ship your order.



well, then Menards, Lowes, and Home Depot all qualify as "shady stores", since every order I placed this summer (replacing what the river took away during our floods) required a hundred percent deposit. That indeed *WAS* charged to my cc.


otoh, DVDO has _never_ charged my card until the item actually shipped.


----------



## 1msPixel

Watching this thread, and being a "newbie" to all of this, it seems to me that


1) One does not want to waste money on a video processor if one's goal is merely to upgrade a horribly compressed signal such as that which comes from a cable company.


2) The best application for a video processor is in upgrading a 480i DVD player's signal


If number 2 above is correct, then it seems to me that if one wants to guarantee elimination of any processing at all in the DVD player, modification of the player to have a Serial Digital Interface (SDI) output and utilization of processor that can accept an SDI input which the DVDO edge will not do, but other DVDO products will do, is the best choice.


Any expert thoughts on or corrections to my statements?


----------



## cat6man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1msPixel* /forum/post/14517484
> 
> 
> Watching this thread, and being a "newbie" to all of this, it seems to me that
> 
> 
> 1) One does not want to waste money on a video processor if one's goal is merely to upgrade a horribly compressed signal such as that which comes from a cable company.
> 
> 
> 2) The best application for a video processor is in upgrading a 480i DVD player's signal
> 
> 
> If number 2 above is correct, then it seems to me that if one wants to guarantee elimination of any processing at all in the DVD player, modification of the player to have a Serial Digital Interface (SDI) output and utilization of processor that can accept an SDI input which the DVDO edge will not do, but other DVDO products will do, is the best choice.
> 
> 
> Any expert thoughts on or corrections to my statements?



hi,


i disagree somewhat with your first point.........i hear stories of horribly compressed satellite signals but my experience with cable is that my vp50pro

is fantastic with basic cable.......huge improvement on my comcast channels as well as for DVDs


on the other hand, my experience is that comcast's signal is not as badly compressed as some satellite channels.........your mileage may vary


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat6man* /forum/post/14517539
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> 
> i disagree somewhat with your first point.........i hear stories of horribly compressed satellite signals but my experience with cable is that my vp50pro
> 
> is fantastic with basic cable.......huge improvement on my comcast channels as well as for DVDs
> 
> 
> on the other hand, my experience is that comcast's signal is not as badly compressed as some satellite channels.........your mileage may vary



Your statement agrees with what others have told me. A VP may not do for cable what it can for DVD... but it is an improvement nonetheless.


----------



## cat6man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14517592
> 
> 
> Your statement agrees with what others have told me. A VP may not do for cable what it can for DVD... but it is an improvement nonetheless.



imho, i think it does as much if not more for my cable........it has made my basic, non-HD channels, actually enjoyable which is more than i ever expected.


i see none (as in zero) of the horrible motion artifacts often seen in tv displays at stores (usually due to compressed satellite channels).


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14517079
> 
> 
> well, then Menards, Lowes, and Home Depot all qualify as "shady stores", since every order I placed this summer (replacing what the river took away during our floods) required a hundred percent deposit. That indeed *WAS* charged to my cc.



In case you missed we are talking about _preorders on electronics._

BTW yes, when the item is in stock all retailers will charge you right away because they will ship it afterwards.


I wouldn't ship anything *before* I have charged you either.



> Quote:
> otoh, DVDO has _never_ charged my card until the item actually shipped.



IMO on the contrary most likely they did except you thought they have already shipped because you already got a tracking number... it's up to each retailer if they trust you enough to ship first and charge after, risking a bouncing CC#...


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14518256
> 
> 
> 
> IMO on the contrary most likely they did except you thought they have already shipped because you already got a tracking number... it's up to each retailer if they trust you enough to ship first and charge after, risking a bouncing CC#...



OK,OK,OK - now you're sounding like my first wife (or her lawyer







) - my DVDO CC charges have always shown up on the same day as the tracking number info says the piece is shipped. That's close enuff for me.


and I _knew_ you were talking bout electronics - but shady stores = shady stores in my book - any time I pay long before I receive something, I feel I have a right to be bummed - or at least very expectant when the item takes 3+ months to arrive (my last special order from HD - hence my using them as an example.) Truly, I have _not_ had experiences purchasing electronics where I was charged far in advance of shipment. (knock wood here)


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14517592
> 
> 
> Your statement agrees with what others have told me. A VP may not do for cable what it can for DVD... but it is an improvement nonetheless.



just to jump in - have had a VP30, added the 102 card, then went on to VP50 - in each case, they have worked wonders with my cable signal. They can't (and don't) do much to help the local college football feeds in the fall - the low bandwidth broadcasts that are scarcely watchable - but given a high quality SD signal, the VPs yield picture quality that approaches HD.


given the lower quality of incoming signal, I would disagree, and claim that the box does more to improve the quality of cable than it does dvd; course, I'm still using a pair of old Denon dvd player - 1600 and 3300 - so they don't need as much improvement.


(back ot) one can only hope, trust, and assume that the Edge will do the same or more, at a much more accessible (and tempting) price point.


----------



## kosha

I am new to the VP forum. I wanted to be a beta tester for the Edge but I guess I didn't qualify.

I am very much bothered by motion blurring. How does a VP like Edge help in reducing motion blur?


Will VP30/VP50 be a better option in this regard?


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14510676
> 
> 
> - paragraph 1: that's an interesting theory, but incorrect. you always want to provide the "best" scaler/interlacer/deinterlacer in the chain the "cleanest" (i.e. the most unprocessed) signal. you don't "double your upscaling power" merely by putting 2 scalars in series.
> 
> 
> - paragraph 2: not sure what you are referring to here. if you are referring to the same broadcast being scaled by your stb to 1080i vs your stb passing 480i straight through, the only thing this means is that the processing in the stb is "better" than the one in the tv...



My TV does not scale the image, the VP50pro does to 720p, so basically a 480i signal going into the pro still has poor blocking artifacts around c haracters and letters...a 1080i signal fed into the pro completely removes these artifacts resulting in a finer image.


----------



## the_dudeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat6man* /forum/post/14517539
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> 
> i disagree somewhat with your first point.........i hear stories of horribly compressed satellite signals but my experience with cable is that my vp50pro
> 
> is fantastic with basic cable.......huge improvement on my comcast channels as well as for DVDs
> 
> 
> on the other hand, my experience is that comcast's signal is not as badly compressed as some satellite channels.........your mileage may vary



Well this is really good news to me because I've been told by so many that these VPs will do nothing for my SD. And my SD is the compressed satellite stuff you speak of. I guess we'll never know if its more or less compressed than your comcast, but if it helps your SD, it can't hurt mine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14517592
> 
> 
> Your statement agrees with what others have told me. A VP may not do for cable what it can for DVD... but it is an improvement nonetheless.



That's what I'm hoping for, an improvement.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat6man* /forum/post/14517811
> 
> 
> imho, i think it does as much if not more for my cable........it has made my basic, non-HD channels, actually enjoyable which is more than i ever expected.
> 
> 
> i see none (as in zero) of the horrible motion artifacts often seen in tv displays at stores (usually due to compressed satellite channels).



It would be so great if I get the same results on my satellite SD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14518771
> 
> 
> just to jump in - have had a VP30, added the 102 card, then went on to VP50 - in each case, they have worked wonders with my cable signal. They can't (and don't) do much to help the local college football feeds in the fall - the low bandwidth broadcasts that are scarcely watchable - but given a high quality SD signal, the VPs yield picture quality that approaches HD.
> 
> 
> given the lower quality of incoming signal, I would disagree, and claim that the box does more to improve the quality of cable than it does dvd; course, I'm still using a pair of old Denon dvd player - 1600 and 3300 - so they don't need as much improvement.
> 
> 
> (back ot) one can only hope, trust, and assume that the Edge will do the same or more, at a much more accessible (and tempting) price point.



Oh my lord, if it could make my SD look near to HD as you say, I will be happier than a pig in....well you know. Some of my SD looks better than others, in fact way better, but my sat box is telling me they are all the same 480i, so some must be a higher quality signal. Luckily, those better channels are they ones I watch mostly, not because of the signal but because of content. But there are a handful that are pretty bad, so if can at least clean those up, I will be happy.


I know you can't comment on the Edge as far as comparison because they aren't out yet, but I was considering the VP30 with the 102 card as well. I have seen some online for pretty cheap, but should I hold out for the Edge? I mean is it going to be a vast improvement over older models or all we all waiting to see? I really can't afford a VP50 unless I save for serveral months, but the VP30 is do-able now.


Do we know how much longer beta testing is going to last and when the Edge is releasing? Sorry if this has been answered.


Man all this gives me new hope. I'm still going to demo a VP50 at Magnolia, but actually it won't do me much good because I can't afford one. I wish they sold the VP30 or Edge and I could see those because if I see it and it really does a great job and the VP30 or Edge that I buy isn't as good, boy will I be bummed.


But as I say, I'm hopeful now, thanks all of you.


dudeman


----------



## charlesp210

I am glad to see that this Edge has a 3D comb filter. Isn't that new for an Anchor Bay product? Is it implemented with a new separate chip?


I've been badly missing the 3D filter since I retired a Sony 32XBR100 last week. I need it for the composite video output of my Amiga DCTV. The composite video processing of the replacement LCD display I bought, (a Samsung LN40A550) looks horrible, with rainbows all over the place. I don't know what kind of processing its doing, but it sure isn't a 3D comb filter. I just snagged a used DVDO Iscan HD off ebay, but then discovered it only has a 4 Line 2D filter. That's not the best processing for still images. It seems that none of the ancient Faroudja processors (LD 200, etc) had 3D comb filter either, and even the DCDi units don't mention it (they only claim their de-interlacing is 3D, not their comb filter).


OK, laugh, but it seems to me that a good device should extract the best quality possible from ALL the sources it supports, even old sources. Especially now, I would think 3D comb filter would be cheap to implement with today's technology. In fact, I can get a 3D filter in a cheap Vizio TV, just not in a Samsung or other leading TV's it seems. They're leaving composite video users out in the cold to save a few bucks. It's also planned obsolescence to the max.


This is going to be my first motivation in buying an Edge when I can. I was just about to buy a Kramer VP 416, but then I saw this Edge announcement, and the Edge sounds like it way more cool features, so it's worth it even at twice the street price.


Just don't drop the 3D comb filter please.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *charlesp210* /forum/post/14523024
> 
> 
> I need it for the composite video output of my Amiga DCTV.



























Havn't seen one of those in _years_. Very cool.


----------



## rlemesle

 Support page is online at DVDO site.

















Setup Guide, User Manual and IR Code list are now available for download.


The bad news is it seems that output resolution cannot be selected without an output frequence.










This means you need to go to OSD menu each time you want to select a new output frequence.










US users can select 1080p60 which will be ok for almost every content (only some judder on HD, but its common for US users).


But for European users, you must select 1080p50 for OTA or SAT receiver and DVD player while you need to select 1080p60 (or 1080p24) for Blu-ray...










This is all but "plug'n play".


Richard.


----------



## Gary J

Kind of like selecting a different channel when you want to watch a different program.


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14524439
> 
> 
> Kind of like selecting a different channel when you want to watch a different program.



























Tell that to your wife that when she want to look DVD, she must go to the OSD menu of the EDGE (what ?) to change the output format (where is that ?) to 1080p50 (what do I select ?) while when she want to look BD, she must go to this menu to change output format to 1080p24 !


Richard.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14524576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your wife that when she want to look DVD, she must go to the OSD menu of the EDGE (what ?) to change the output format (where is that ?) to 1080p50 (what do I select ?) while when she want to look BD, she must go to this menu to change output format to 1080p24 !
> 
> 
> Richard.



maybe a different wife?







- mine doesn't even turn on my pj rig. (no universal remote, no macros, so 5 different things to turn on, before you even get to lighting up a source and selecting it.) She has an lcd with a built-in dvd player for the times I'm on the road and she wants to watch Silverado or The Princess Bride for the 40th time....










Nobody said this was easy.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14524576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your wife that when she want to look DVD, she must go to the OSD menu of the EDGE (what ?) to change the output format (where is that ?) to 1080p50 (what do I select ?) while when she want to look BD, she must go to this menu to change output format to 1080p24 !
> 
> 
> Richard.



Richard


You have beaten this topic to death-both here and elsewhere.










Instead of replacing your wife as suggested maybe move











Boy are you an angry person!!


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14524161
> 
> Support page is online at DVDO site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup Guide, User Manual and IR Code list are now available for download.
> 
> 
> The bad news is it seems that output resolution cannot be selected without an output frequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means you need to go to OSD menu each time you want to select a new output frequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US users can select 1080p60 which will be ok for almost every content (only some judder on HD, but its common for US users).
> 
> 
> But for European users, you must select 1080p50 for OTA or SAT receiver and DVD player while you need to select 1080p60 (or 1080p24) for Blu-ray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all but "plug'n play".
> 
> 
> Richard.



Just use a HArmony remote and if it's like other devices there should hopefully be a discrete code, so one button press does everything you need.


----------



## kosha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14524576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your wife that when she want to look DVD, she must go to the OSD menu of the EDGE (what ?) to change the output format (where is that ?) to 1080p50 (what do I select ?) while when she want to look BD, she must go to this menu to change output format to 1080p24 !
> 
> 
> Richard.



Or, buy a programmable remote from logitech or others.


----------



## kosha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat6man* /forum/post/14517811
> 
> 
> imho, i think it does as much if not more for my cable........it has made my basic, non-HD channels, actually enjoyable which is more than i ever expected.
> 
> 
> i see none (as in zero) of the horrible motion artifacts often seen in tv displays at stores (usually due to compressed satellite channels).



What about the motion blur? I don't know if the motion blur is one of the components of motion artifacts.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14524161
> 
> Support page is online at DVDO site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup Guide, User Manual and IR Code list are now available for download.



It's word-by-word copy of the first post of this topic.



> Quote:
> The bad news is it seems that output resolution cannot be selected without an output frequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means you need to go to OSD menu each time you want to select a new output frequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US users can select 1080p60 which will be ok for almost every content (only some judder on HD, but its common for US users).
> 
> 
> But for European users, you must select 1080p50 for OTA or SAT receiver and DVD player while you need to select 1080p60 (or 1080p24) for Blu-ray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all but "plug'n play".
> 
> 
> Richard.



Yeah, it seems to be an issue, I agree- and even for US users because then similarly it won't change between 1080p24 and 1080p60 either... who knows, it's not out yet, we don't know.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14524439
> 
> 
> Kind of like selecting a different channel when you want to watch a different program.



Except it isn't at all.









Apart from the fact that changing channel is something everyday and requires zero technical understanding - different channel = different program - there are other differences like I _can tell_ the framerate of a source just by looking at it but not even all my colleagues can tell (I work for a scientific visualization/post studio), let alone a wife or any non-tech person...


...this isn't p'n'p when you have to select the appropriate output format, I agree with rlemesle.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14524802
> 
> 
> Just use a HArmony remote and if it's like other devices there should hopefully be a discrete code, so one button press does everything you need.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/14524812
> 
> 
> Or, buy a programmable remote from logitech or others.



What a nonsense.







Do you see anywhere in EDGE's documentation a need for one?

Quite the contrary according to the docunmentation they include one already, a backlit, multi-device learning remote.


Stop with this nonsense about remotes - when you buy a dedicated scaler for $800 and it comes with such an advanced remote the last thing you suppose to do is run out and buy another remote.


----------



## Gary J

I see nothing about the device being advertised as plug and play. Leaving out some functionality has enabled a price 25% of similar full featured devices.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14525192
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with this nonsense about remotes - when you buy a dedicated scaler for $800 and it comes with such an advanced remote the last thing you suppose to do is run out and buy another remote.





The remote is available anywhere for $25.00 so its not that advanced


----------



## bferr1

In the "Settings: Underscan" page in the product manual (p. 48), there are two illustrations showing 0% and 10% underscan adjustment. Are these the only two options, or can you also select 1%-9% to best match your display? The reason I ask is that we have some old Sony professional monitors at work, and they only have two underscan options, 0% and 10%.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14525396
> 
> 
> I see nothing about the device being advertised as plug and play. Leaving out some functionality has enabled a price 25% of similar full featured devices.



Well, I didn't mean literally P'n'P.







But it's advertised as your "everyday people's scaler" which implies pretty set-it-and-forget-it, p'n'p-sorta' thing.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14525525
> 
> 
> The remote is available anywhere for $25.00 so its not that advanced



Sure, it's not a Harmony One but it's easily an advanced remote when you can teach it - and having to buy _another_ remote, only to take care of a feature they could include is still a valid pain IMO.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14526045
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not a Harmony One but it's easily an advanced remote when you can teach it - and having to buy _another_ remote, only to take care of a feature they could include is still a valid pain IMO.



All you can teach it are the standard 3 digit codes for various devices not discrete hex codes.


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14525396
> 
> 
> I see nothing about the device being advertised as plug and play.



From DVDO EDGE Manual, Page 6 :


> Quote:
> *What will DVDO EDGE do for you ?*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> DVDO Edge is a result of a vision: Using a home Audio/Video system, with high definition video and surround sound audio should
> 
> be and can be much easier.



Richard.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14526028
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't mean literally P'n'P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's advertised as your "everyday people's scaler" which implies pretty set-it-and-forget-it, p'n'p-sorta' thing.



In the US that will apply.


It will not apply to those in Europe. Maybe something can still be done to help.


Its on their website because its being intoduced at CEDIA next week.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14525192
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.



You should consider a second career as a comedian...


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14526401
> 
> 
> You should consider a second career as a comedian...



I think he is but unemployed


----------



## Fallen Kell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14524576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to your wife that when she want to look DVD, she must go to the OSD menu of the EDGE (what ?) to change the output format (where is that ?) to 1080p50 (what do I select ?) while when she want to look BD, she must go to this menu to change output format to 1080p24 !
> 
> 
> Richard.



Which is why you program a remote control so that all she has to do is hit a button that says "Watch DVD" or "Watch TV"....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14526401
> 
> 
> You should consider a second career as a comedian...



Who ever heard of an annoying comedian?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fallen Kell* /forum/post/14526684
> 
> 
> Which is why you program a remote control so that all she has to do is hit a button that says "Watch DVD" or "Watch TV"....



You are right however even with a better remote Richard's point is valid. There are stuations especially on 50/60HZ conversions that may not be handled well by the EDGE in PAL countries


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14526782
> 
> 
> Who ever heard of an annoying comedian?



Thats why he is retired


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fallen Kell* /forum/post/14526684
> 
> 
> Which is why you program a remote control so that all she has to do is hit a button that says "Watch DVD" or "Watch TV"....



It would certainly seem a good alternative when one misses or ignores the facts on how the output is set, which was in the first post from Day 1.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14526654
> 
> 
> I think he is but unemployed



Neither.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14526782
> 
> 
> Who ever heard of an annoying comedian?



Was it necessary to bring up Bush again...?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14525192
> 
> 
> What a nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see anywhere in EDGE's documentation a need for one?
> 
> Quite the contrary according to the docunmentation they include one already, a backlit, multi-device learning remote.
> 
> 
> Stop with this nonsense about remotes - when you buy a dedicated scaler for $800 and it comes with such an advanced remote the last thing you suppose to do is run out and buy another remote.



$800 is pretty cheap, but I paid $100 less for the Amazon preorder. My VP50pro cost much more than that.


If I used a remote for every device I have I would be using over two dozen remotes. Using a Harmony remote is much easier. It can do everything the other remotes can do only better since it has a color LCD touchscreen and hard buttons too.


It's so much easier to press one button and everything turns on, and goes to the right input. I hit another button to watch another device and everything changes to the correct inputs. I hit the off button and every device turns off. Why would I want to turn off each device individually?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14526893
> 
> 
> Was it necessary to bring up Bush again...?



Good one


----------



## cjgpers

Does the Edge have automatic aspect ratio control. For example, the HDMI output from my Sky+HD box can be any of the following:

1080i 16:9

576p 16:9

576p 4:3


Will the Edge automatically select the correct aspect ratio based on the HDMI aspect ratio flag?


----------



## o27

Now that it seems the discrete codes have become public - then please hurry up and have them sent to Logitech ASAP, that´s the least we can hope for here in Europe.


----------



## scsiraid

One thing I am wondering is how the 'auto select' function works. My TiVo S3 is on all the time. Lets say that I program TiVo as lowest priority and the DVD as a higher priority. If I turn on the DVD, Edge will automatically switch to the DVD input. What happens when I turn off the DVD? Will Edge switch back to the TiVo input? Or do I have to do that manually? If I do a manual switch between inputs.. .will it remain in that state until the next time an input changes from one power state to another? I would seem logical that Edge monitors all the inputs and every time one of them changes power state, that it reevaluates which one should be selected. However, there would have to be some time to be able to deal with channel changes etc where HDMI handshakes may have to reoccur?


----------



## sfligio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14524161
> 
> Support page is online at DVDO site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup Guide, User Manual and IR Code list are now available for download.
> 
> 
> The bad news is it seems that output resolution cannot be selected without an output frequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means you need to go to OSD menu each time you want to select a new output frequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US users can select 1080p60 which will be ok for almost every content (only some judder on HD, but its common for US users).
> 
> 
> But for European users, you must select 1080p50 for OTA or SAT receiver and DVD player while you need to select 1080p60 (or 1080p24) for Blu-ray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all but "plug'n play".
> 
> 
> Richard.



Uhm...







Are you sure?

I have 3 HDMI sources:

1 - PS3 for BluRay (output in "auto", 24 for films and 60 for concert and documentary)

2 - SD Satellite-receiver (output in PAL 50)

3 - SD Dvd-player (output in PAL 50)

Now, looking at the manual at page 46 I can see that is possible to choose "auto" for the output video format and I think that choosing "auto" the Edge will pass the actual frequence according to the source...

Wrong? Right?


----------



## Rucker

sfligio, read that page again. The auto setting uses EDID from the display.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rucker* /forum/post/14528773
> 
> 
> sfligio, read that page again. The auto setting uses EDID from the display.



Probably already been answered, but if someone has either an LCD with 120hz refresh rate or a plasma that can go to a 72hz refresh rate...how will the Edge interact in either of those situations?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14527929
> 
> 
> One thing I am wondering is how the 'auto select' function works. My TiVo S3 is on all the time. Lets say that I program TiVo as lowest priority and the DVD as a higher priority. If I turn on the DVD, Edge will automatically switch to the DVD input. What happens when I turn off the DVD? Will Edge switch back to the TiVo input? Or do I have to do that manually? If I do a manual switch between inputs.. .will it remain in that state until the next time an input changes from one power state to another? I would seem logical that Edge monitors all the inputs and every time one of them changes power state, that it reevaluates which one should be selected. However, there would have to be some time to be able to deal with channel changes etc where HDMI handshakes may have to reoccur?



It should work like other auto selction devices I've used in the past.

You put your least used devices as the highest priority and your most used devices at the lowest(a device that is on all the time has to be at the lowest priority)

The component switchers I used in the early 2000s used auto switching.

Although with the HArmony remote I prefer to not use auto on anything since one button press will turn everything on or off in the activity I select.


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/14528813
> 
> 
> Probably already been answered, but if someone has either an LCD with 120hz refresh rate or a plasma that can go to a 72hz refresh rate...how will the Edge interact in either of those situations?




I would bet those would report 60hz, as far as I know all those types of tv do not take those rate as input, just use it internally.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14526782
> 
> 
> Who ever heard of an annoying comedian?



Don Rickles










Wanda Sykes


Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## sfligio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rucker* /forum/post/14528773
> 
> 
> sfligio, read that page again. The auto setting uses EDID from the display.



Yes, I read that page again, but actually my Tv supports a lot of resolution, the Edid has almost everything possible for Hd-24, Hd-60, Sd-Ntsc and Sd-Pal.

What does the Edge do? The Edge controls the Edid every time when turning ON? Only the first time he handshake with the Tv? Every time I change the input source?

IMHO, using the Edid, the processor could be able to switch according to the input


Maybe Josh could say something about this


----------



## Gary J

The first post in this thread says something about it and a lot of other things.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfligio* /forum/post/14529148
> 
> 
> Yes, I read that page again, but actually my Tv supports a lot of resolution, the Edid has almost everything possible for Hd-24, Hd-60, Sd-Ntsc and Sd-Pal.
> 
> What does the Edge do? The Edge controls the Edid every time when turning ON? Only the first time he handshake with the Tv? Every time I change the input source?
> 
> IMHO, using the Edid, the processor could be able to switch according to the input
> 
> 
> Maybe Josh could say something about this



Those are the frequencies your TV is "capable" of... but all units have a "primary" display frequency and "supported" display frequencies. All of the information is transmitted in the EDID, but....


I "believe" the Edge will lock to the Primary Display frequency... IMHO heehee


----------



## htfan123

Quick question...for some of us who prefer to get the HDMI output from the source to a preamp (e.g., Integra 9.8 or the new Theta CB3 with HDMI 1.3) and from the preamp a video only signal out to the processor...any considerations?


From what I could read the recommende setup is from the source to the Edge and from the Edge to the preamp, etc....


Any thoughts?


----------



## rs232guy

htfan123 wrote: _"for some of us who prefer to get the HDMI output from the source to a preamp (e.g., Integra 9.8 or the new Theta CB3 with HDMI 1.3) and from the preamp a video only signal out to the processor"_


I am curious. What is the reason you prefer to send sources through the preamp first? From what I've read, it seems the Edge will send the full HDMI audio out (via the 2nd HDMI output) to your preamp - giving you the same audio signal as if you did it the other way around. In effect, the Edge will act for audio as an HDMI switcher (except with the lipsync delay correction). This seems preferable to me personally. But please feel free to correct me if there is something I am missing, or if your preamp adds some other benefit by being first in the chain.


Also, I don't know the specific preamps you mentioned, but it seems there would be the potential of double-processing the HDMI video by running through the preamp before the edge.


----------



## htfan123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs232guy* /forum/post/14530160
> 
> 
> htfan123 wrote: _"for some of us who prefer to get the HDMI output from the source to a preamp (e.g., Integra 9.8 or the new Theta CB3 with HDMI 1.3) and from the preamp a video only signal out to the processor"_
> 
> 
> I am curious. What is the reason you prefer to send sources through the preamp first? From what I've read, it seems the Edge will send the full HDMI audio out (via the 2nd HDMI output) to your preamp - giving you the same audio signal as if you did it the other way around. In effect, the Edge will act for audio as an HDMI switcher (except with the lipsync delay correction). This seems preferable to me personally. But please feel free to correct me if there is something I am missing, or if your preamp adds some other benefit by being first in the chain.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know the specific preamps you mentioned, but it seems there would be the potential of double-processing the HDMI video by running through the preamp before the edge.



Some of us are weird about not having the audio signal corrupted by anything...hence we prefer to process first the audio and then the video. I think the key question here for Josh is whether the HDMI audio ouptput is indeed 100% clean or it is affected by the video processor. Alternatively, if we choose to connect first the preamp and then the EDGE, whether there will be any unwanted consequences on the video (e.g., lypsing problems, etc).


Regarding the examples I mentioned, the Integra DTC 9.8 has upscaling capabilities to 1080p, but nothing compared to the EDGE...it's more an audio unit (has the capability of decoding Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD)...the Theta Casablanca III will be offering an option to upgrade its DAC to process HDMI Ver 1.3b data (supposedly announcing it on CEDIA next week)...


----------



## htfan123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs232guy* /forum/post/14530160
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know the specific preamps you mentioned, but it seems there would be the potential of double-processing the HDMI video by running through the preamp before the edge.



Sorry, quick clarification...you can get a "video only" HDMI signal out from the preamps...similar to the "audio only" HDMI signal you can get from the EDGE...so two options... Which one is better?


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs232guy* /forum/post/14530160
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know the specific preamps you mentioned, but it seems there would be the potential of double-processing the HDMI video by running through the preamp before the edge.



I think it may be the default for folks with multiple component (4) & multiple HDMI (6) devices to switch through a PreAmp or AVR first. The key would be to "pass through" the video unmolested, so it is somewhat dependent on the unit used, but it would be a much easier setup for some to put the EDGE in line after the PreAmp or AVR.


As to the discussion on complexity, I know of no situation adding a deinterlacer and scaler that there isn't additional steps (whether performed in a macro so it's transparent, particularly easier with the discrete codes or by included remote). I think it's unreasonable to expect adding a component, aside from minimizing the flexibility/options a scaler/deinterlacer provides, adds no additional steps.


----------



## rs232guy

htfan123 wrote: _"Some of us are weird about not having the audio signal corrupted by anything"_


Gotcha. Personally, I'm a "bits are bits" guy as far as digital audio is concerned. But I respect your opinion - and in the analog world I agree with you. I would also like to hear from Josh if the HDMI audio output is indeed bit-perfect (even with the lipsync delay).


----------



## rs232guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14530332
> 
> 
> The key would be to "pass through" the video unmolested,



Agreed!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14530332
> 
> 
> I think it may be the default for folks with multiple component (4) & multiple HDMI (6) devices to switch through a PreAmp or AVR first.



While it would add significant complexity, I would consider adding a component video switcher instead of using the AVR in this scenario (since the Edge only has two component inputs). Personally I like the Zektor HDS4.1 - which mitigates the control complexity to some degree, as it will learn IR commands from another device.







It also uses relays instead of pre-amp stages for switching, so it gets points for signal purity.


If you haven't guessed, I tend to fall into the 'separates' camp. My bias is to leave the AVR on one input and just use it for surround processing (and volume/mute) - and leave the switching to other devices. But there are plenty of arguments for the other point of view.










I've also seen very good AVR's (not the ones mentioned here) butcher video signals with their internal switchers.


I don't recall from earlier posts if the Edge has per-input, per-resolution discrete memories (like the VP models). But if so, this is another benefit of doing the majority of switching with the Edge rather than an AVR. (If so, it would make sense to group similar sources through the switcher - e.g. a cable box and TiVo into a component video switcher.)


As an alternative (and if your AVR supports it), I suppose one could connect both the component and HDMI video outputs from the AVR to the respective Edge inputs (so your AVR is just a video switcher for each format, respectively) -- and avoid the A->D conversion (and potentially some video processing) in your AVR. But, again, this adds complexity (and pretty much requires a universal remote







). And it places another device in the signal chain (considering both fidelity with component video, and handshake issues with HDMI 'repeaters').


----------



## rs232guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htfan123* /forum/post/14530328
> 
> 
> Sorry, quick clarification...you can get a "video only" HDMI signal out from the preamps...similar to the "audio only" HDMI signal you can get from the EDGE...so two options... Which one is better?



If your AVR includes a video processor, I would question whether the AVR's 'video only' output is 'bit-perfect' and 'unmolested' (similar to your concerns and question for Josh regarding the HDMI audio).


Another issue: the AVR (and the Edge) both are likely classified as "HDMI repeaters" under the HDMI specification. Adding an additional repeater in the chain could cause problems with HDMI handshake issues - potentially an annoying problem.


Personally, I would suggest running your sources to the Edge, and then HDMI audio out to the AVR.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs232guy* /forum/post/14530709
> 
> 
> Personally I like the Zektor HDS4.1 - which mitigates the control complexity to some degree, as it will learn IR commands from another device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also uses relays instead of pre-amp stages for switching, so it gets points for signal purity.



I'm a big fan of the Zektors and have Component & DVI switchers (like the optical/coax audio that goes with the sources too) but I actually decommisioned each in moving to the SC09-TX with no ill side effects. I had a high bandwidth HDMI switcher too to switch between a PC source or video source en route the projectors. While I macro'd up all the switching it became insane (or I did). I can't imagine going back.


----------



## sfligio

I can't believe the "auto" function cannot solve this problem...

Now I have a PS3 and a Panasonic BD50 with a LCD FullHD and every time I press play I have a correct handshaking beetween PS3 (or the BD50) and the Edid of the LCD and I have automatically:

- HD from film on a BluRay? 24p

- HD from video on a BluRay? 60i

- SD extra on a BluRay? 60i

- SD-PAL on a Dvd? 50i

- SD-NTSC on a Dvd? 60i


(PS3 and BD50 are both European)


I can't believe the Edge can't do this when every Bd player is actually doing the handshaking with the Edid every time something is playing according to the video and its actual frequency


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfligio* /forum/post/14532473
> 
> 
> I can't believe the "auto" function cannot solve this problem...
> 
> Now I have a PS3 and a Panasonic BD50 with a LCD FullHD and every time I press play I have a correct handshaking beetween PS3 (or the BD50) and the Edid of the LCD and I have automatically:
> 
> - HD from film on a BluRay? 24p
> 
> - HD from video on a BluRay? 60i
> 
> - SD extra on a BluRay? 60i
> 
> - SD-PAL on a Dvd? 50i
> 
> - SD-NTSC on a Dvd? 60i
> 
> 
> (PS3 and BD50 are both European)
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Edge can't do this when every Bd player is actually doing the handshaking with the Edid every time something is playing according to the video and its actual frequency



Just take a look at the previous page and you'll learn that it's not a problem, you just have to buy a universal remote (one which understand Pronto hex code).


After that, you'll explain to me (since nobody here can) who a remote can change output frequence of the EDGE based on what the EDGE is receiving

















But don't speak about that here. It's a US forum and nobody care (1080p60 seems to be ok for everybody) ...


_____

An angry person


----------



## kosha

You can create separate activities with your harmony based on what EDGE is expected to receive.

Or, we can lobby for better "auto" features in future firmware updates.


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/14533660
> 
> 
> You can create separate activities with your harmony based on what EDGE is expected to receive.
> 
> Or, we can lobby for better "auto" features in future firmware updates.



[email protected] said do not expect any new features, only bug fixes. guess you could try to call it a bug fix


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/14533545
> 
> 
> After that, you'll explain to me (since nobody here can) who a remote can change output frequence of the EDGE based on what the EDGE is receiving



Richard

Since I called you angry I will try.










The remote only allows you to change outputs easily via discrete codes for each output (one button push versus drilling down in a menu). It obviously can not make all of this automatic as you wish.


Yes it is simpler here we generally only have 2 needs-60 and 24. We still need to set up the remote to do this if we do not want to use the menus.


You have 4 output choices at 50Hz. Surely one must be acceptable.


Also I do hope DVDO can ultimately find an acceptable solution for all of you who need it.


Just because we tire of the constant badgering does not mean we do not understand your needs.


WE DO CARE


----------



## rlemesle

Thanks Don










In fact I need to define all those activities :


Watch HD TV --> EDGE Output set to 1080p50 (HDMI Input)

Watch SD TV --> EDGE Output set to 1080p50 (Scart RGB Input)

Watch Blu-ray Film --> EDGE Output set to 1080p24

Watch Blu-Ray Video --> EDGE Output set to 1080p60

Watch HD-DVD Film --> EDGE Output set to 1080p24

Watch HD-DVD Video --> EDGE Output set to 1080p60

Watch Z2 DVD --> EDGE Output set to 1080p50

Watch Z1 DVD Film --> EDGE Output set to 1080p24

Watch Z1 DVD Video --> EDGE Output set to 1080p60


And since I have an Harmony remote, I need to use a PDA Phone to learn Pronto Code using Remote Control software and then learn this code from my PDA Phone to my Harmony...


I will do all that ;-)


But I wouldn't say the EDGE "alone" can make the use of my Audio/Video system much easier (as stated in the user guide)...


And since I can do all that, I also think about people who don't...


But for my personal use, the EDGE will be an excellent product ;-)


Richard.


----------



## dlm10541

In looking at your activities you only have 3 outputs compared to our 2. However the 50/60HZ issue could confuse the wife. Can she determine video versus film?


I might simply program 3 soft buttons so you can switch back and forth easily.


I am glad you think this will work for you.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14534992
> 
> 
> In looking at your activities you only have 3 outputs compared to our 2. However the 50/60HZ issue could confuse the wife. Can she determine video versus film?
> 
> 
> I might simply program 3 soft buttons so you can switch back and forth easily.
> 
> 
> I am glad you think this will work for you.




AVScience has posted a pre-order powerbuy for Edge.... Im in!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1060798


----------



## Gary J

Between this and Amazon it appears they do not intend to sell them at $799 at all.


----------



## M_N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338085
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> One HDMI Audio/Video Output (For Display Connection)
> 
> 
> Backwards compatible with DVI displays
> 
> Configurable for YCbCr or RGB
> 
> Also carries audio (HDMI v1.3)
> 
> 
> ...




Josh, there is nothing in the product manual regarding configurable HDMI output color space. Has this feature been excluded?


Thanks


----------



## Jason Turk

FYI the full production preorder has been posted.


----------



## owtuv

Does the DVDO EDGE support HDMI-control ?


The reason I'm asking is that my HT setup will mainly include newer Pioneer equipment (all HDMI 1.3) and I'm planning to use the HDMI-CEC (KURO-link) functionality to control the AVR and the BD/DVD players, hopefully also the cable HD PVR indirectly.


I'm primarily thinking of using the EDGE to enhance SD DVD and digital cable SD/HD TV signals.


I've followed the discussions in this thread and noted that the EDGE doesn't support auto switching of output resolution/framerates per input signal. Since I live in PAL land (Norway) and basically need 1080p24/1080p60 from BR and 1080p50 from SD DVD and SD/HD TV, I wonder if the following setup would do the trick ?


Sorry for the European product names.










Display - Pioneer KRP-600M

AVR - Pioneer VSX-LX70 connected to the display via HDMI (pass through).

BR - Pioneer BDP-LX71 connected to the AVR via HDMI (source direct).

VP - DVDO EDGE connected to the AVR via HDMI (1080p50).

DVD - Pioneer DV-LX50 connected to the EDGE via HDMI (576i).

Cable HD PVR - KAON KCF-G3 connected to the EDGE via HDMI (720p or 1080i) and sound to the AVR via digital coax.


The idea is that the BDP-LX71 will auto switch between 1080p24 for film based material and 1080p60 for video based material, and the EDGE would be configured to output 1080p50 for the PAL based video and film content.


Comments on such a setup are appreciated.


All the best,

Ole Willy Tuv


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14535897
> 
> 
> Between this and Amazon it appears they do not intend to sell them at $799 at all.



In which case the beta testers are doing alot of work to save just $199


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14536550
> 
> 
> In which case the beta testers are doing alot of work to save just $199



Kinda fun though.


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14536550
> 
> 
> In which case the beta testers are doing alot of work to save just $199



yeah we got to pay testers here at my work.


----------



## sfligio

Regarding the problem of the output frequency of the Edge... I suppose the others Dvdo products can do the correct handling... am I right?

What's the name of that feature? I read the manual and I noticed something called "Automatic Video Format Routing", maybe is the feature we are referring?


----------



## Ciccio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14536578
> 
> 
> Kinda fun though.



Very fun!


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14536578
> 
> 
> Kinda fun though.



Absolutely.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/14536063
> 
> 
> Josh, there is nothing in the product manual regarding configurable HDMI output color space. Has this feature been excluded?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfligio* /forum/post/14538282
> 
> 
> Regarding the problem of the output frequency of the Edge... I suppose the others Dvdo products can do the correct handling... am I right?
> 
> What's the name of that feature? I read the manual and I noticed something called "Automatic Video Format Routing", maybe is the feature we are referring?



The name of this feature is 'Display Profiles' and it is available on the VP30, VP50 and VP50PRO. Specifically it is the ability to set up multiple Display Profiles (output resolution/framerate/several other output controls) and have the unit automatically switch the Display Profile based on the selected input and the input resolution/framerate.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14536578
> 
> 
> Kinda fun though.



True


----------



## M_N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14539264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/14536063
> 
> 
> Josh, there is nothing in the product manual regarding configurable HDMI output color space. Has this feature been excluded?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


So what color space is used? The same as the current input?


----------



## dlb99

Question, is there on on-screen-display indicating what type of input-res/input-framerate is being currently received?


I'd want something like that so that I could know whether I need to set 1080p24 mode or 1080p50 mode or 1080p60 mode.


Like quite a few PAL folk I have a collection made up of 24/50/60Hz material. Hence (without profiles) I will need to be flicking between modes. Hence, I want the "Edge" to tell me exactly what it is receiving so I can do the correct profile management myself.


Informative OSD?


Dennis.


----------



## cjgpers

If "Game Mode" is turned ON, will the Edge still FRC from a 60hz input to a 50hz output, or does using "Game Mode" turn FRC off?


----------



## sfligio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14539277
> 
> 
> The name of this feature is 'Display Profiles' and it is available on the VP30, VP50 and VP50PRO. Specifically it is the ability to set up multiple Display Profiles (output resolution/framerate/several other output controls) and have the unit automatically switch the Display Profile based on the selected input and the input resolution/framerate.



And I assume there is no chance of "Display Profiles" for the Edge, you said that upgrades are only for bugfix and service updates...


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlb99* /forum/post/14540257
> 
> 
> Question, is there on on-screen-display indicating what type of input-res/input-framerate is being currently received? ... Informative OSD?



I would like to see that too. It would be a really nice feature.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14525396
> 
> 
> I see nothing about the device being advertised as plug and play. Leaving out some functionality has enabled a price 25% of similar full featured devices.



I refer you to page 6 of the publicly available manual:



> Quote:
> Section 1: Introduction: What will DVDO EDGE do for you?
> 
> DVDO EDGE will improve the quality of your experience with your home audio and video system.
> 
> 
> EDGE achieves this by acting as an intelligent central switching hub and video processor. It connects all of your audio/video
> 
> source devices to your high definition TV and AV receiver. *It makes switching from one component to another simple, and it comes
> 
> with a Universal Remote so that you can manage all the components in your system with one control.*
> 
> 
> Most home audio video setups consist of a number of separate components that must be connected together.
> 
> 
> The task of connecting, configuring, optimizing and operating the system is left to the user. *EDGE excels at handling these tasks for you. DVDO EDGE is a unique product that helps to simplify your system's interconnections, while delivering ease of use and world class video processing to your high definition television*.
> 
> *The more components your system has, the more you benefit from the simplification and performance that DVDO EDGE can deliver.*
> 
> 
> EDGE features a number of technical innovations. EDGE is based on the ABT2010 video processing chip. This chip incorporates VRS high performance video processing developed for the company's line of Home Theater Video Processors, including the DVDO VP 50 Pro. The chip delivers outstanding picture quality at new low price point. Ease of use features include automatic input switching, based on predetermined priority, so switching audio/video sources is as simple as powering on a component. Controls
> 
> for Aspect Ratio, Zoom, and Picture Controls are customizable for each input.
> 
> 
> EDGE features dual HDMI output connectors, one for video/audio and a 2nd dedicated audio HDMI connector. This configuration delivers optimal performance and ease of use in a system that included both a digital display and an AV Receiver. EDGE communicates with your display to obtain its preferred format, then automatically adjusts its processing to produce to match the display's preferred format.
> 
> 
> EDGE also communicates with your AV Receiver to learn its audio capabilities, then combines display information and communicates system capability back to the source components, which provide optimized output.
> 
> *You can let EDGE manage your system or if you prefer, you can manually control your system through EDGE. Either way, EDGE makes it easier.*
> 
> 
> DVDO Edge is a result of a vision: Using a home Audio/Video system, with high definition video and surround sound audio *should be and can be much easier*.



Can you see the disparity now?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14540412
> 
> 
> I refer you to page 6 of the publicly available manual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the disparity now?



Plug N Play means plug into power and no configuration necessary. Like a thumbnail drive. Not going to happen.


----------



## eiren

Actually, if all sources were 60Hz and going on all the information contained on this forum and the manual, it would be exactly that. No configuration needed whatsoever. As everything else is set to auto detect.


So if you take frame rate out of the equation, it would be plug'n'play... pure and simple.


----------



## Gary J

But it is not the case so you do not see the words Plug N Play... pure and simple.


----------



## eiren

We'll take this to the appropriate place for discussion, Mr J


----------



## premierm

Hello, everyone


I have an AV Pre/Pro (Halcro) where all my HDMI inputs are going into. Then the HDMI output goes into a 1:2 splitter box (one HDMI signal goes to my Panasonic LCD projector, the other to my Samsung LCD display). I rarely have both displays on, but it happens. So lets assume there is only one display on at any time.


Now, I have read the forum as well as the setup guide and product manual and cannot seem to find the answer to my issue.


Can I setup the edge so that hdmi output one ALWAYS outputs video AND audio (so that my son can play his video games or my wife watch TV on the LCDTV without having to turn on the Halcro for sound) and the 2nd HDMI output only output audio (for the times when I do want to hear the audio through the processor).


If not, i.e., HDMI 2 audio only works when HDMI 1 is set to video only (not when HDMI 1 is set to audio AND video), then my question would be can I then setup the EDGE to then have multiple output parameters, so I can have one parameter set for my projection (Halcro, Panasonic projector, HDMI 1 video only going to splitter, HDMI 2 audio only going to Halcro) and another parameter for my LCD display (HDMI 1 audio and video going to splitter).


That's it, and thanks to all.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premierm* /forum/post/14543614
> 
> 
> If not, i.e., HDMI 2 audio only works when HDMI 1 is set to video only (not when HDMI 1 is set to audio AND video)



I don't see why not since HDMI can not be set to video only. HDMI can only carry both video and audio. If fact the Edge HDMI Audio carries blank 720p video.


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premierm* /forum/post/14543614
> 
> 
> Can I setup the edge so that hdmi output one ALWAYS outputs video AND audio (so that my son can play his video games or my wife watch TV on the LCDTV without having to turn on the Halcro for sound) and the 2nd HDMI output only output audio (for the times when I do want to hear the audio through the processor).



Yes. But you'll have to run all your sources into the EDGE. It will then route video & audio to your LCD display (for when you just want to use the TV speakers) and route audio only to your Halcro (for when you want to listen in full blown surround).


You may still want to run video out from the Halcro to a second input on your LCD or to a small monitor on the side (for when you need to use the Halcro's on-screen display).


Sanjay


----------



## premierm

Got it. That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure. Did make sense that HDMI 1 output can only be an audio AND video and hence only the audio output of the edge unit can be setup.


The suggestion for to see the Halcro settings on a separate input of my LCDTV is a good one.


Thanks to all. Already placed my order


----------



## Cynn




> Quote:
> The Edge, just like the VP50 and 50pro is not able to process a 240p videogame signal. It's fixable by a FW upgrade though, but it has to be done before the Edge can be recommended to gamers.



This is in another thread here. Is this true? I want to get the Edge and will if it can handle 240p. If not I need to look into a VP30?


----------



## jd213




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cynn* /forum/post/14548646
> 
> 
> This is in another thread here. Is this true? I want to get the Edge and will if it can handle 240p. If not I need to look into a VP30?



Not sure where Fudoh got his info on the Edge not supporting 240p, but it's safe to say with no recent DVDO products supporting it and DVDO not specifically saying it's supported, he's probably right.


----------



## Fudoh

I had the info that the 240p bugfix created for the 50/50pro has not made it into the Edge FW yet. I'm very confident though that it'll be fixed in a timely manner.


----------



## owtuv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owtuv* /forum/post/14536524
> 
> 
> Does the DVDO EDGE support HDMI-control ?



So my best guess is that the DVDO EDGE does not support HDMI-CED.










Ole Willy Tuv


----------



## iMbEst

hey guys, would discussing that toy here violating the Non-disclosure agreement?


----------



## o27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14555136
> 
> 
> hey guys, would discussing that toy here violating the Non-disclosure agreement?



Very much indeed


----------



## hodedofome

I just found out the Edge doesn't support 1365x768 resolution. I have that res on my 50" plasma, so will this unit not work very well? I suppose I could send 1280x720 or 1080i to the tv but will that make much of a difference?


----------



## IMRNET

I'm also a newbie, but am very interested in getting a video processor, so apology in advanced for my elementary questions.


1. would the Edge help improve my DVDs (through a Sony Changer) picture quality, if so, how significant? I have 400 discs so I'd like to see them as close to HD quality as possible without having to replace them with Blu-Ray discs.


2. if my DVD Changer can output 480i (as well as 480p), I suspect that I should just send 480i to the Edge. Correct?


3. I have a Pioneer Elite Blu-Ray player. So it's already sending 1080p to my Kuro plasma, would I want to send this signal to the Edge for it to re-interlaced to 1080i, then de-interlaced back to 1080p? Would this improve the already very good picture quality or degrade it?


Thanks.


----------



## welwynnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hodedofome* /forum/post/14557769
> 
> 
> I just found out the Edge doesn't support 1365x768 resolution. I have that res on my 50" plasma, so will this unit not work very well? I suppose I could send 1280x720 or 1080i to the tv but will that make much of a difference?



Do you know whether your plasma will actually accept native reolustion over HDMI?


Nick


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hodedofome* /forum/post/14557769
> 
> 
> I just found out the Edge doesn't support 1365x768 resolution. I have that res on my 50" plasma, so will this unit not work very well? I suppose I could send 1280x720 or 1080i to the tv but will that make much of a difference?



If your plasma's "preferred" format is 1365x768 as communicated by its EDID over an HDMI connection, then the EDGE will support it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338550
> 
> 
> EDGE is capable of detecting the "preferred" format that is reported by a display in its EDID. If that "preferred" format is not one of the default formats supported by EDGE (480p, 576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, or VGA) it can still be selected using the 'Auto' Output Format selection option.


----------



## hodedofome

Sounds good, thanks for the info.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hodedofome* /forum/post/14559910
> 
> 
> Sounds good, thanks for the info.



I'd put it at about odds of 1000:1 that your TV won't accept that res over HDMI so 1080p or failing that, 720p is probably your best bet. 1080i would be pointless.


IMRNET;


1. Probably significantly.


2. Yes


3. Just send 1080p and it should get passed through, it won't be converted into 1080i unless you want it to (on some HD DVDs I've found 1080p output is awful so I use 1080i with my vp50)


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14561621
> 
> 
> I'd put it at about odds of 1000:1 that your TV won't accept that res over HDMI so 1080p or failing that, 720p is probably your best bet. 1080i would be pointless.



Just as one example, my TH50-PH11UK plasma TV will not accept a 1366x768 signal over HDMI, so I feed it a 1080p signal instead.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14561621
> 
> 
> 3. Just send 1080p and it should get passed through,



Correct but this raises the question whether his Pio Elite BD player isn't good enough or even better for DVD scaling?



> Quote:
> it won't be converted into 1080i unless you want it to (on some HD DVDs I've found 1080p output is awful so I use 1080i with my vp50)












Like which disc on which player? Never seen anything like that...


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14565624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like which disc on which player? Never seen anything like that...



EP30 with anything output at 60Hz. If you output 1080p/24 it's fine, if you output 1080p/60 you get NASTY deinterlacing artefacts. PREP fixes it and generally you want 24Hz anyway of course, but it's an interesting little quirk.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14566069
> 
> 
> EP30 with anything output at 60Hz. If you output 1080p/24 it's fine, if you output 1080p/60 you get NASTY deinterlacing artefacts



Where did any de-interlacing occur?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14566198
> 
> 
> Where did any de-interlacing occur?



In the player, don't know exactly where, seems to do a 1080i/60->1080p/60 stage in the decoding pipeline somewhere. Dramatic difference between;


1080p/60 (loads of line twitter easily noticeable on blue screen legal text warning with thin white rectangular box)


and


1080p/60 via PREP

1080i/60 deinterlaced by vp50

1080p/24 (without PREP)


which are all fine.


----------



## dsmith901

While I hate to quibble with the feature set at that price, I would have liked to see at least one more (2 preferably) S-video inputs to support legacy but still good products like a S-VHS recorder and ReplayTV. Another Component input would have been helpful also, as well as a coax digital input to match the optical. Maybe on GenII?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmith901* /forum/post/14566712
> 
> 
> While I hate to quibble with the feature set at that price, I would have liked to see at least one more (2 preferably) S-video inputs to support legacy but still good products like a S-VHS recorder and ReplayTV. Another Component input would have been helpful also, as well as a coax digital input to match the optical. Maybe on GenII?



Doubtful, but who knows. Looking at the posted pictures, there doesn't seem to be a lot of room for more inputs while keeping to approximately a 1U form factor. HDMI seems to be the way of the future, and the *6* HDMI inputs and two outputs seem to point to HDMI as the preferred direction for the unit.


Of course, if you need more inputs, you can always put the unit downstream from your receiver...


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmith901* /forum/post/14566712
> 
> 
> While I hate to quibble with the feature set at that price, I would have liked to see at least one more (2 preferably) S-video inputs to support legacy but still good products like a S-VHS recorder and ReplayTV. Another Component input would have been helpful also, as well as a coax digital input to match the optical. Maybe on GenII?



There is a coax digital input, just not coax output.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14535897
> 
> 
> Between this and Amazon it appears they do not intend to sell them at $799 at all.



Amazon is back to the retail price.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmith901* /forum/post/14566712
> 
> 
> While I hate to quibble with the feature set at that price, I would have liked to see at least one more (2 preferably) S-video inputs to support legacy but still good products like a S-VHS recorder and ReplayTV. Another Component input would have been helpful also, as well as a coax digital input to match the optical. Maybe on GenII?



I wish all devices only had HDMI. I don't use any other connections. My problem is no device has enough HDMI inputs so I have to use a combination of HDMI switches and HDMI splitters to handle my 12 HDMI devices on my main set.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14568102
> 
> 
> Amazon is back to the retail price.



The AVS preorder window to September 4 at $699 is probably the best deal left of its kind. It's a sticky thread right at the top of this very forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1060798


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14566505
> 
> 
> In the player, don't know exactly where, seems to do a 1080i/60->1080p/60 stage in the decoding pipeline somewhere. Dramatic difference between;
> 
> 
> 1080p/60 (loads of line twitter easily noticeable on blue screen legal text warning with thin white rectangular box)
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 1080p/60 via PREP
> 
> 1080i/60 deinterlaced by vp50
> 
> 1080p/24 (without PREP)
> 
> 
> which are all fine.



What is a EP30? Toshiba?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14568122
> 
> 
> I wish all devices only had HDMI. I don't use any other connections.



What about dsmith?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14568653
> 
> 
> What is a EP30? Toshiba?



Ah yes, sorry, European equivalent of the A30 I think?


----------



## Gary J

Yes I think the Toshibas did that but I thought they fixed that. Is your firmware up to date?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14569120
> 
> 
> Yes I think the Toshibas did that but I thought they fixed that. Is your firmware up to date?



Yeah it's the latest, 3.0 I think. Takes too long to boot for me to check right now, I've got to go to bed within the next hour or so


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14568660
> 
> 
> What about dsmith?


----------



## shingdaz

So it's September and about 2 weeks away from The Edge's release, has anyone heard of any news on how the Beta testing is going along, if so how long until it's allowed to be posted? I'm gonna wait a bit after release to grab one, since it could take a few weeks to resolve any bugs it might have with firmware updates.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14569782
> 
> 
> So it's September and about 2 weeks away from The Edge's release, has anyone heard of any news on how the Beta testing is going along, if so how long until it's allowed to be posted?



If a beta tester responded to your inquiry, directly or indirectly, they would be violating the terms of a non-disclosure agreement


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14569782
> 
> 
> So it's September and about 2 weeks away from The Edge's release, has anyone heard of any news on how the Beta testing is going along, if so how long until it's allowed to be posted? I'm gonna wait a bit after release to grab one, since it could take a few weeks to resolve any bugs it might have with firmware updates.



So the release date is scheduled for 2 weeks from now?

My Amazon pre-order is still not showing an estimated ship date. I hope that will change soon if the release date is really so soon.

I didn't think they had announced a release date yet.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Does the Edge have user upgradeable firmware> If so, how is it updated? CD Player through the service port (mini USB?)?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Does the Edge have user upgradeable firmware? If so, how is it updated? CD Player through the service port (mini USB?)?


----------



## rs232guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14570767
> 
> 
> Does the Edge have user upgradeable firmware? If so, how is it updated? CD Player through the service port (mini USB?)?



According to previous posts and the manual , firmware upgrades will be through the mini-USB port. These will only be for bug fixes, not feature additions. The manual says to check the DVDO website for firmware updates. I would assume you would download a file, and update the firmware directly from your PC.


Hopefully this will be a big improvement over the VP series updates - which require a specific USB-serial adapter and take almost an hour at 56K baud.


I'm looking forward to seeing the Edge in person at CEDIA.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rs232guy* /forum/post/14570841
> 
> 
> According to previous posts and the manual , firmware upgrades will be through the mini-USB port. These will only be for bug fixes, not feature additions. The manual says to check the DVDO website for firmware updates. I would assume you would download a file, and update the firmware directly from your PC.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will be a big improvement over the VP series updates - which require a specific USB-serial adapter and take almost an hour at 56K baud.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the Edge in person at CEDIA.



Oops. The manual would have been the place for me to check










Thanks for the information though!


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14570585
> 
> 
> So the release date is scheduled for 2 weeks from now?
> 
> My Amazon pre-order is still not showing an estimated ship date. I hope that will change soon if the release date is really so soon.
> 
> I didn't think they had announced a release date yet.



shingdaz is referring to info in the AVS preorder sticky: "Production units are expected to ship mid-late September"


----------



## Abq-Pete

Josh,


I have a question on the functionality of the HDMI outputs. On page 51 of the manual, the decision logic for the Auto Select mode are very clear. Can you tell me what happens on the Audio HDMI output when you select Audio Out On Video HDMI? Is there no signal sent or is there a duplication of the audio from the Video HDMI?


Conversely, when you select Audio Out on Audio HDMI, the Video HDMI has the audio signal stripped from it?


Thanks and regards, Peter


----------



## bfm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndreYew* /forum/post/14338545
> 
> 
> So the $799 question: if your display size is among the EDGE's presets, and you don't need SDI, is there any reason to get a VP50Pro over the EDGE?
> 
> 
> This sounds perfect for someone with a 1080p panel display.
> 
> 
> --Andre



Can someone clarify this for me? I have a Pio Elite 1010HD which is 1080i, native resolution is WXGA (1280 x 768). Does this mean that feeding it a signal matching it's native res will result in a better quality picture than if I feed it 1080i 50hx 1920x1080?


I am guessing from this thread that there are other products, from DVDO that let one customize the output resolution. Is it worth the extra bucks? My tv seems to do a very good job of displaying _most_ SD programming. I am not interested in video processing for HD signals. Or should I be? Will the picture get even better? I am thinking of getting a Integra 9.8, but now I see this product and get confused. Would this compliment a 9.8? Or be redundant? Would this be better if paired with an HDMI receiver or pre/pro that has no video scaling or processing?









FYI my primary source is a PS3, and an Explorer 8300hd, Brighthouse. Both are HDMI through my Pio vsx 91, which does no upscaling.

Thanks


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfm* /forum/post/14573720
> 
> 
> Can someone clarify this for me? I have a Pio Elite 1010HD which is 1080i, native resolution is WXGA (1280 x 768). Does this mean that feeding it a signal matching it's native res will result in a better quality picture than if I feed it 1080i 50hx 1920x1080?
> 
> 
> I am guessing from this thread that there are other products, from DVDO that let one customize the output resolution. Is it worth the extra bucks? My tv seems to do a very good job of displaying _most_ SD programming. I am not interested in video processing for HD signals. Or should I be? Will the picture get even better? I am thinking of getting a Integra 9.8, but now I see this product and get confused. Would this compliment a 9.8? Or be redundant? Would this be better if paired with an HDMI receiver or pre/pro that has no video scaling or processing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI my primary source is a PS3, and an Explorer 8300hd, Brighthouse. Both are HDMI through my Pio vsx 91, which does no upscaling.
> 
> Thanks



I don't believe the Edge has 1280x768 as one of its selectable output resolutions. The Edge may output the ideal timing for your display if left on Auto, but there's no guarantee that your display will report the correct timing nor is it known (unless you know otherwise) if your display will accept native res and give you 1:1 even if you were able to get 1280 x 768 out of the Edge. Although this won't be 100% certain until these VP's are released to public my bet is that those of us with 768p panels are SOL.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfm* /forum/post/14573720
> 
> 
> Can someone clarify this for me? I have a Pio Elite 1010HD which is 1080i, native resolution is WXGA (1280 x 768). Does this mean that feeding it a signal matching it's native res will result in a better quality picture than if I feed it 1080i 50hx 1920x1080?



Typically, it does, unless the processing is better in your TV. That said, I'm not familiar with your particular TV ... does it even input a native signal? And if so, verify what inputs support it (many times, its only VGA).



> Quote:
> I am guessing from this thread that there are other products, from DVDO that let one customize the output resolution. Is it worth the extra bucks?



Its a bit difficult to answer, as the particular TV in question can have an effect. I'd recommend trying to find some accounts of people that have tested native output with your particular set (if the set accepts native res).



> Quote:
> My tv seems to do a very good job of displaying _most_ SD programming. I am not interested in video processing for HD signals. Or should I be?



It matters. I too have an Explorer 8300HD, and my signal from Time Warner varies pretty dramatically depending on the channel ... even for HD.



> Quote:
> Will the picture get even better? I am thinking of getting a Integra 9.8, but now I see this product and get confused. Would this compliment a 9.8? Or be redundant? Would this be better if paired with an HDMI receiver or pre/pro that has no video scaling or processing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI my primary source is a PS3, and an Explorer 8300hd, Brighthouse. Both are HDMI through my Pio vsx 91, which does no upscaling.
> 
> Thanks



For BluRay, I really don't seen the need for processing in most circumstances (unless your TV doesn't have a game-mode, and you're noticing lag for games) ... cable though, only you can answer that.


It should be noted however, the Reon processor in the Integra 9.8 does not support noise reduction on HD signals.


----------



## bfm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14573905
> 
> 
> I don't believe the Edge has 1280x768 as one of its selectable output resolutions. The Edge may output the ideal timing for your display if left on Auto, but there's no guarantee that your display will report the correct timing nor is it known (unless you know otherwise) if your display will accept native res and give you 1:1 even if you were able to get 1280 x 768 out of the Edge. Although this won't be 100% certain until these VP's are released to public my bet is that those of us with 768p panels are SOL.



According to my manual that my TV only does 1:1 when the source is a pc?

Oh well, the pic is pretty darn good. Once a local retailer has these in stock, I will take one home to try and if it improves, I will post here.

Thx


----------



## bfm

Raistlin,

Thanks ! I agree that hd can vary, but I always figured it was just the programming, for example espn broadcasts in 720p while DiscoveryHD is in 1080i


I'll try this product when it is available in stores here in Tampa.


----------



## Raistlin_HT

If MPEG2 noise reduction is specifically something you are looking for, you may want to consider Algolith's products. Unfortunately they have been discontinued, but if you can find them, there are good prices to be had.


Algolith's Mosquito and Flea are very good at what they do.


----------



## dsmith901




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14568122
> 
> 
> I wish all devices only had HDMI. I don't use any other connections. My problem is no device has enough HDMI inputs so I have to use a combination of HDMI switches and HDMI splitters to handle my 12 HDMI devices on my main set.




So the world should revolve around you?











BTW, I did mean to ask for a coax digital output, not input. Thanks to the other poster for correction.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14569852
> 
> 
> If a beta tester responded to your inquiry, directly or indirectly, they would be violating the terms of a non-disclosure agreement



I'm sure they're not able to rspond to any inquiries, but would like to know if they'll be free to respond after the edge is released, which I assume by then the testing should be complete and the bugs will begin to be reported by the Beta testers? I don't see any sense in releasing a product with flaws until the beta testers find any and report them to have resolved before the release date.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmith901* /forum/post/14575623
> 
> 
> so the world should revolve around you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, i did mean to ask for a coax digital output, not input. Thanks to the other poster for correction.


----------



## Chad T

Will the Edge offer any adjustments to change black levels from standard to PC or vice versa?


In my setup, I see BTB when running my Oppo 981 to my display (Epson HC720 projector), but I cannot get BTB with my Toshiba HD-A35 or PS3...no matter what settings I use in the players or projector. All connections are via HDMI. Since I get BTB with the 981, I'm lead to believe there is some sort of EDID communication problem with the other equipment. Just wondering if this is something the Edge could potentially correct?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14577136
> 
> 
> Will the Edge offer any adjustments to change black levels from standard to PC or vice versa?
> 
> 
> In my setup, I see BTB when running my Oppo 981 to my display (Epson HC720 projector), but I cannot get BTB with my Toshiba HD-A35 or PS3...no matter what settings I use in the players or projector. All connections are via HDMI. Since I get BTB with the 981, I'm lead to believe there is some sort of EDID communication problem with the other equipment. Just wondering if this is something the Edge could potentially correct?



I doubt it's related to EDID - how do you connect your A35 to your Epson?


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14580072
> 
> 
> I doubt it's related to EDID - how do you connect your A35 to your Epson?



See last post. "All connections are via HDMI."


To be more specific, all connections are via HDMI to an Onkyo 805 receiver, then HDMI to the Epson HC720 projector. But I have tried bypassing the 805 and connecting via HDMI directly to the HC720 and the results are exactly the same.


I just can't figure out why the 981 doesn't have any problems with BTB, but the other players do.......and I've confirmed in the specific player threads that those players are capable of passing BTB via HDMI.


That's what leads me to guess that it is an EDID anomaly.


----------



## Raistlin_HT

Are you sure you have the PS3 configured properly? I'd have to look up the details, but BTB doesn't work in all modes iirc.


I believe you need the proper settings for RGB/YCC, PC/Normal display etc.


----------



## Chad T

From original post:


"...no matter what settings I use in the players or projector."


Thanks for your help, but it really wasn't my intent to derail this thread with troubleshooting for my equipment combination, so I'll leave it at that. Trust me, I've tried and researched every single setting configuration in my PS3, A35, HC720, and 805......nothing will render BTB. But the 981 will render BTB. So it leads me to think there is an EDID communication problem.


Back on topic, will the Edge offer any adjustments to switch from standard to PC levels? Or can you switch between RGB, YCbCr, etc.


----------



## westa6969




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14568660
> 
> 
> What about dsmith?


SOL!










Buy a switch perhaps since the people requiring legacy of S-Video beyond one or perhaps NONE may be few and far between to accomodate every possibility. Expecting alot of improvement out an S-video VHS versus what an HDMI BD HD XDE500 or Oppo DVD Player can deliver?


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14580585
> 
> 
> From original post:
> 
> 
> "...no matter what settings I use in the players or projector."
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, but it really wasn't my intent to derail this thread with troubleshooting for my equipment combination, so I'll leave it at that. Trust me, I've tried and researched every single setting configuration in my PS3, A35, HC720, and 805......nothing will render BTB. But the 981 will render BTB. So it leads me to think there is an EDID communication problem.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, will the Edge offer any adjustments to switch from standard to PC levels? Or can you switch between RGB, YCbCr, etc.



Excellent question. This question has been an issue with a variety of computer video cards/home electronics products (Dish Network receivers, HD DVD, PS3, Radeon and nVidia video cards). I think with the latest Radeon cards (4850/70), that issue has been mostly solved for me, but it's still a really good question.


----------



## dsmith901




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westa6969* /forum/post/14581499
> 
> SOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a switch perhaps since the people requiring legacy of S-Video beyond one or perhaps NONE may be few and far between to accomodate every possibility. Expecting alot of improvement out an S-video VHS versus what an HDMI BD HD XDE500 or Oppo DVD Player can deliver?




Another vote from the "I want the world to revolve around me" crowd. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmith901* /forum/post/14586907
> 
> 
> Another vote from the "I want the world to revolve around me" crowd. Thanks.




Or the people not stuck in the 20th century.


----------



## Gary J

It seems pretty simple to me. If you have non-HDMI equipment you like why get rid of it?


And even some people with all HDMI have a wiring rats nest.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14586989
> 
> 
> It seems pretty simple to me. If you have non-HDMI equipment you like why get rid of it?
> 
> 
> And even some people with all HDMI have a wiring rats nest.



Darn Power cords and speaker wires anyway


----------



## iMbEst

anybody know where can I turn to if my beta unit is giving problem? I need it for an important event, and now it's down


----------



## bsntn99

Call DVDO directly or check out link below. For other folks, they have the complete owners manual and setup guide online as well.

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14587444
> 
> 
> anybody know where can I turn to if my beta unit is giving problem? I need it for an important event, and now it's down



If you are part of the beta program how can you possibly not know where to go. Somethings fishy here


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14587627
> 
> 
> Somethings fishy here



And you've cast your bait.


----------



## scsiraid

I have a question.... Hopefully somebody or perhaps Josh can comment...


Suppose I have a display that supports both 1080p60 and 1080p24. Further suppose that I have set the display output format as 'auto'. If Edge gets an input that is 'film' based either by the fact thats its 1080p24, by direct 3:2 cadence detection for 'i' inputs or by Progressive Cadence Detection... will it automatically output a 1080p24 signal? Will it also automatically output 1080p60 when its input is 'video' based?


There has been a lot of discussion about the manual selection of output format based on input format but the manual indicates an auto mode which may make an output selection based on the input type....


----------



## joerod

He was OFFICIALLY banned from the program...


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14587860
> 
> 
> I have a question.... Hopefully somebody or perhaps Josh can comment...
> 
> 
> Suppose I have a display that supports both 1080p60 and 1080p24. Further suppose that I have set the display output format as 'auto'.



good question - wouldn't it be dependent on your display's edid implementation? and what it "told" the input device/Edge was its native res?


or - does it just default to highest res possible - that's the case with my Wyman IFB card...when I plug a PS3 into it, the PS3 will automatically feed it 1080p60 if I let it, since that is what the card tells my PS3.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14589898
> 
> 
> good question - wouldn't it be dependent on your display's edid implementation? and what it "told" the input device/Edge was its native res?



As was explained by Josh in earlier posts, the display will communicate via EDID a "preferred" resolution, which may or may not be the native resolution. When set to Auto, the EDGE will output the "preferred" resolution.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14587829
> 
> 
> And you've cast your bait.



and joerod ate it


----------



## Gary J

Hook, line and sinker!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14587860
> 
> 
> I have a question.... Hopefully somebody or perhaps Josh can comment...
> 
> 
> Suppose I have a display that supports both 1080p60 and 1080p24. Further suppose that I have set the display output format as 'auto'. If Edge gets an input that is 'film' based either by the fact thats its 1080p24, by direct 3:2 cadence detection for 'i' inputs or by Progressive Cadence Detection... will it automatically output a 1080p24 signal? Will it also automatically output 1080p60 when its input is 'video' based?
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of discussion about the manual selection of output format based on input format but the manual indicates an auto mode which may make an output selection based on the input type....



Don't think so based on what has been said here.


I'm not aware of any VP's right now that will do this. One problem is that if you are watching a film source and you go to commercial you'll get re-sync and loss of picture during commercials. That's pretty distracting and would probably result in a flood of calls to tech support.


----------



## Fudoh

(I might be wrong, but) I think the Crystalio II has an automatic output profile selection based on what content is detected. I don't know though how long the detected signal has to be active to make the processor switch.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/14591546
> 
> 
> (I might be wrong, but) I think the Crystalio II has an automatic output profile selection based on what content is detected. I don't know though how long the detected signal has to be active to make the processor switch.



That won't distinguish between 1080i video and film, or 480i video and film, or.. well you get the idea.


----------



## Fudoh

I don't follow, sorry. The VP50/50Pro does offer automatic output profile selection based on the incoming signal (480i, 1080i etc), the Crystalio 2 has an automatic output profile selection which can be based on the detection of film or video material. In other words: you apply 1080p24 to film based 1080i content and 1080p60 to 1080i video based content. If you're watching a movie on TV it will output in 1080p24 during the movie and 1080p60 during a newsbreak (or similar).


Wasn't this what you were asking for earlier ?


----------



## cpcat

Many VP's have per input output configuration. This isn't what is being referred to.


The Crystallio II as you describe it does what the OP wants (assuming you are an owner and/or this is reliable info). Seems like it would be somewhat clumsy to me, but I suppose some folks might be ok with it.


The problem with 1080p24 output from broadcast sources is that it often doesn't work consistently due to the cadence breaks, frame drops, etc. which are present in broadcast material (and not present in recorded material).


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14590252
> 
> 
> and joerod ate it


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14592590
> 
> 
> The problem with 1080p24 output from broadcast sources is that it often doesn't work consistently due to the cadence breaks, frame drops, etc. which are present in broadcast material (and not present in recorded material).



Not only that but broadcast sources frequently alter the length of programming by dropping frames at regular intervals on purpose.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abq-Pete* /forum/post/14573176
> 
> 
> Josh,
> 
> 
> I have a question on the functionality of the HDMI outputs. On page 51 of the manual, the decision logic for the Auto Select mode are very clear. Can you tell me what happens on the Audio HDMI output when you select Audio Out On Video HDMI? Is there no signal sent or is there a duplication of the audio from the Video HDMI?
> 
> 
> Conversely, when you select Audio Out on Audio HDMI, the Video HDMI has the audio signal stripped from it?
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards, Peter



If the HDMI audio/video output is selected then the HDMI audio only output is muted and if the HDMI audio only is selected then the HDMI audio/video output is muted. This is done so that an incompatible audio format is not sent to a display, like Dolby TrueHD, or so that an AV Receiver does not receive a "dumbed down" audio signal that is compatible with the display.


----------



## Abq-Pete

Thanks Josh!


Regards, Peter


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14592590
> 
> 
> Many VP's have per input output configuration. This isn't what is being referred to.
> 
> 
> The Crystallio II as you describe it does what the OP wants (assuming you are an owner and/or this is reliable info). Seems like it would be somewhat clumsy to me, but I suppose some folks might be ok with it.
> 
> 
> The problem with 1080p24 output from broadcast sources is that it often doesn't work consistently due to the cadence breaks, frame drops, etc. which are present in broadcast material (and not present in recorded material).



I'm pretty sure the C2 can do this, as he says


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14593487
> 
> 
> If the HDMI audio/video output is selected then the HDMI audio only output is muted and if the HDMI audio only is selected then the HDMI audio/video output is muted. This is done so that an incompatible audio format is not sent to a display, like Dolby TrueHD, or so that an AV Receiver does not receive a "dumbed down" audio signal that is compatible with the display.



It's perfect as it is.


----------



## montyward

I'm interested in the EDGE, but output from an HTPC to a 720P DLP. I assume it will improve the scaling of the Video Card in my HTPC and provide a cleaner picture but would it be more ideal to somehow have native output? (480i for SD/DVD, 720p and 1080i) Just curious how much of an improvement I will see. On some animation, family guy, kids cartoons, I see terrible noise, typically lines that seem to move, and was hoping that problem would be fixed.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14592723
> 
> 
> Not only that but broadcast sources frequently alter the length of programming by dropping frames at regular intervals on purpose.



Yep.


See here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14507227


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/14596679
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the EDGE, but output from an HTPC to a 720P DLP. I assume it will improve the scaling of the Video Card in my HTPC and provide a cleaner picture but would it be more ideal to somehow have native output? (480i for SD/DVD, 720p and 1080i) Just curious how much of an improvement I will see. On some animation, family guy, kids cartoons, I see terrible noise, typically lines that seem to move, and was hoping that problem would be fixed.



the following isn't unique to the edge, it's true of all vp's... you want to feed it the most unprocessed signal possible...


----------



## jlanzy

Any opinions if this unit would produce a better picture (i.e. deinterlacing/scaling) of 480i SD DVD/Cable to 1080p than the processor in the JVC RS2?


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14580585
> 
> 
> ...will the Edge offer any adjustments to switch from standard to PC levels? Or can you switch between RGB, YCbCr, etc.



Any word on this?


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14606589
> 
> 
> Any word on this?



I didn't see any reference to it anywhere in the pdf users manual, so my guess is that it doesn't distinguish between PC and video levels. I'd sure like to hear it from Josh, though. I ordered an Edge from Jason Turk here at AVS. That said, it's less of an issue for me, now that just about everything I have outputs video levels - even the Radeon 4850 video card I installed recently. Reports I read here on AVS said that the ATI-supplied DVI to HDMI dongle force the card to video levels. That sure does seem to be the case. Not to mention that it ouputs PCM audio over HDMI.


----------



## oink

Interesting stuff.

Would be happy to trade my VP50 for the EDGE...


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14606589
> 
> 
> Any word on this?



I believe Josh answered the question re YCC output earlier in the thread i.e. it's been dropped and output is RGB only. My guess is the HDMI level is not a user selectable option but I'm sure Josh will clarify.


D


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14608215
> 
> 
> I believe Josh answered the question re YCC output earlier in the thread i.e. it's been dropped and output is RGB only. My guess is the HDMI level is not a user selectable option but I'm sure Josh will clarify.
> 
> 
> D



Thanks. Interesting to note that I was reading the Amazon specs page and ran across this:

_"One HDMI Audio/Video Output (For Display Connection)


* Backwards compatible with DVI displays

* Configurable for YCbCr or RGB"_


I don't believe I've seen that elsewhere so maybe it is an old spec that _was_ dropped.


----------



## M_N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14609825
> 
> 
> Thanks. Interesting to note that I was reading the Amazon specs page and ran across this:
> 
> _"One HDMI Audio/Video Output (For Display Connection)
> 
> 
> * Backwards compatible with DVI displays
> 
> * Configurable for YCbCr or RGB"_
> 
> 
> I don't believe I've seen that elsewhere so maybe it is an old spec that _was_ dropped.



Configurable color space has been dropped. This was confirmed by Josh in post #828. I beleive the first post was edited to reflect this change. There is now answer yet to post #831 regarding wich color space is actually used.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/14610041
> 
> 
> Configurable color space has been dropped. This was confirmed by Josh in post #828. I beleive the first post was edited to reflect this change. There is now answer yet to post #831 regarding wich color space is actually used.



Wow, that seems like a mistake IMO. Maybe the beta testers will push to get that feature added back in (hopefully).


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14610060
> 
> 
> Wow, that seems like a mistake IMO. Maybe the beta testers will push to get that feature added back in (hopefully).



I woudn't hold out too much hope.










D


----------



## aaronwt

My VP50pro will only output RGB to my Samsung sets and the picture is superb post calibration on my LED DLP.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Here is a video of Josh speaking with a HTF guy about the EDGE and a small piece on the new Oppo BD player.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLLi7OieX94


----------



## Joseph Clark

I think the point is that mixing and matching video and PC levels can present real challenges in getting proper calibration for all your components. My Lumagen allows for setting each input as PC or video level, and so can the output. That provides a lot of flexibility. The problem is that my Lumagen HDP is DVI only.


----------



## chasintrane

Is there a comparable product to the Edge in the sound processor world? A unit that just does the latest sound codecs to mate with the edge for a powerhouse AV processing combo? What would ya'll mate the Edge with, I'd rather not have to spend more money on a unit that does both AV if I were to pick up the edge first. Right now I have nothing.


----------



## gulliBELL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasintrane* /forum/post/14613967
> 
> 
> Is there a comparable product to the Edge in the sound processor world?...



Something like Cary IIa is probably what you're after.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasintrane* /forum/post/14613967
> 
> 
> Is there a comparable product to the Edge in the sound processor world? A unit that just does the latest sound codecs to mate with the edge for a powerhouse AV processing combo? What would ya'll mate the Edge with, I'd rather not have to spend more money on a unit that does both AV if I were to pick up the edge first. Right now I have nothing.



For utilizing the latest codecs, the Integra 9.8(9.9) or its clone the Onkyo Pro 885 (886) are the last word in surround processors right now.

Incredible performance value.


----------



## Gary J

A codec is a codec. Just chips a processor has or it doesn't. Look for what a processor does the output (decode).


----------



## Tiwaz

Just wanted to thank everyone for voicing their questions, concerns, opinions and info regarding the Edge. Especially posting the youtube video where Josh was talking about the Edge and Oppo's BD player. I saw it while reading up on Oppo's new offering. The video got me to thinking about how I was planning to rebuild my HT setup (my old setup was just before DTS days to give you a clue). Originally, I was planning on using the video processing abilities based in some of the AV Receivers available today, but was discouraged by the reports of them being lacking. Watching the DVDO video picqued my interest in the edge. I read up on it in this thread, and then I saw that there was a powerbuy pre-order on it. I'm pleased to say (for now), that I pulled the trigger on the Edge today (before the 4 PM eastern time). I've never gotten into HT as deeply as going to a video processor, until now. It opens up the possibilities of which AV Receiver to choose (That's much more complicated now, and if anyone has suggestions for a 7.1 setup, approx 130W/channel +/- 20W, plays all the DD / DTS standards, ease of use, good customer sppt, hopefully under $1,400, I don't need bleeding edge, etc . . . please PM me, as I don't want to derail this thread).


Anyway, I'm looking foward to getting this unit and eventually an AV Reciever to match up with.


T


----------



## nexus77




KuroNeko said:


> Josh, a question about the EDGE and its deinterlacing capabilities if I may, hopefully you have some useful information.
> 
> 
> Add to this that I purchase my discs in France (PAL standard), which have been transcoded from NTSC to PAL to result in a right mess for any deinterlacer to get through.
> 
> 
> I was advised to buy the latest Oppo DVD player, which uses an ABT chipset, but then I read it has some problems with PAL discs in general.
> 
> 
> How do you expect the EDGE to handle this kind of material? Is it an option for me to look at?
> 
> 
> Hi Kuro
> 
> I have an Oppo 983. All my DVD's are PAL (region 1,2 & 4). No problems at all. Brilliant picture.


----------



## BENN0

Very few disks get transcoded from NTSC to PAL. The only one I know of is S1 of "The Wire" (according to dvdcompare.net)


----------



## jd213




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14622562
> 
> 
> Very few disks get transcoded from NTSC to PAL. The only one I know of is S1 of "The Wire" (according to dvdcompare.net)



I don't know about live-action films and TV series, but nearly all PAL anime releases are converted from NTSC. Probably a good bit of US animation releases as well.


edit: The original post (#214) shows that the author was indeed referring to anime. I have a couple NTSC to PAL conversions myself, and I don't think there's much hope in reconstructing the original film frames, but if the Edge's performance is anything like the VP50Pro's, it makes them fairly watchable, although I haven't checked out more than an episode or two.


----------



## BENN0

I stand corrected. I wasn't aware that it was common for this type of releases to be taken from an NTSC master instead of recreating the release for PAL from the original master.


----------



## jd213

Yeah, unfortunately anime is all too often treated like the niche it is. There are ones given proper PAL transfers like the first few volumes of Ghost In the Shell Standalone Complex, but they apparently decided it wasn't worth the effort and started doing NTSC to PAL conversions midway through the series.


----------



## Maolq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tiwaz* /forum/post/14621570
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for voicing their questions, concerns, opinions and info regarding the Edge. Especially posting the youtube video where Josh was talking about the Edge and Oppo's BD player. I saw it while reading up on Oppo's new offering. The video got me to thinking about how I was planning to rebuild my HT setup (my old setup was just before DTS days to give you a clue). Originally, I was planning on using the video processing abilities based in some of the AV Receivers available today, but was discouraged by the reports of them being lacking. Watching the DVDO video picqued my interest in the edge. I read up on it in this thread, and then I saw that there was a powerbuy pre-order on it. I'm pleased to say (for now), that I pulled the trigger on the Edge today (before the 4 PM eastern time). I've never gotten into HT as deeply as going to a video processor, until now. It opens up the possibilities of which AV Receiver to choose (That's much more complicated now, and if anyone has suggestions for a 7.1 setup, approx 130W/channel +/- 20W, plays all the DD / DTS standards, ease of use, good customer sppt, hopefully under $1,400, I don't need bleeding edge, etc . . . please PM me, as I don't want to derail this thread).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking foward to getting this unit and eventually an AV Reciever to match up with.
> 
> 
> T



I am also looking for a new receiver to pair with an EDGE and am leaning heavily towards a Marantz SR7002. If you have interest in using the receiver for music in addition to movies/tv, Marantz has a reputation for being highly musical. It is available direct from AVS for a good price.


----------



## R Miyashiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jd213* /forum/post/14622846
> 
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately anime is all too often treated like the niche it is. There are ones given proper PAL transfers like the first few volumes of Ghost In the Shell Standalone Complex, but they apparently decided it wasn't worth the effort and started doing NTSC to PAL conversions midway through the series.



I believe that the opposite is also true. I recently bought the R1 release of Spaced and think the PQ is about the same as my PAL versions when scaled to my television. The horizontal scrolling credits are really jerky.


I have gone out of my way to buy the PAL versions of the very short list of PAL mastered anime and will say that a couple of the Optimum releases look really nice.


My collection of BBC and Channel 4 DVDs which was a major deciding factor for me to buy a DVDO. When it was time to buy a HDMI receiver the AQ capabilities over PQ became a strong factor. I decided to go with the Pionner Elite since it seemed to score very well with 7.1 audio tests but only did mediocre on the DCDI video powered video tests.


----------



## Steve Carr

I bought my VP30 back when it was the top dawg at Anchor Bay before the 50 and 50pro hit. I was going to trade up for the 50pro since its a true 1080p scaler with 1080i de-interlacing for my HD80 PJ. So I guess its safe to say I should upgrade downgrade to the Edge. I know you can't trade it in for it but I would have no problem selling it for $600. Would this be a good move?


Steve


----------



## Tiwaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maolq* /forum/post/14626483
> 
> 
> I am also looking for a new receiver to pair with an EDGE and am leaning heavily towards a Marantz SR7002. If you have interest in using the receiver for music in addition to movies/tv, Marantz has a reputation for being highly musical. It is available direct from AVS for a good price.



Whoa, That is an option I wasn't looking at. The options have broadened severly since I decided to buy the Edge. Thank you very much for the insight. I do enjoy music a lot (I used to play in a Jazz Quartet).


Thanks Again







,


T


----------



## oink

Hmmm...just noticed the AVS pre-order deal expired.

Guess I'll wait for the Edge 2.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/14630489
> 
> 
> Hmmm...just noticed the AVS pre-order deal expired.
> 
> Guess I'll wait for the Edge 2.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/14629833
> 
> 
> I bought my VP30 back when it was the top dawg at Anchor Bay before the 50 and 50pro hit. I was going to trade up for the 50pro since its a true 1080p scaler with 1080i de-interlacing for my HD80 PJ. So I guess its safe to say I should upgrade downgrade to the Edge. I know you can't trade it in for it but I would have no problem selling it for $600. Would this be a good move?
> 
> 
> Steve



it really depends, Steve....do you need all the output options of the 30/50/pro? No way you can send 960p/72 to your pj with the Edge. If that isn't high on your list of priorities, then yes, the Edge may be a good choice.


or, in other words, if the limitations of the Edge _aren't_ limitations in your setup, then by all means, grab one.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/14630489
> 
> 
> Hmmm...just noticed the AVS pre-order deal expired.
> 
> Guess I'll wait for the Edge 2.



many posts/pages back, someone referred to the edge in an excited manner, writing it something like this:


"the edge !!"


then later, someone else referred to the edge as the 'edge 2' or 'II'; point being i just wonder if the exclamation points had been mistaken for the roman numerals II. because, afaik, there is no edge 2 being discussed here. yet.


anyway, just wondering.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14632253
> 
> 
> many posts/pages back, someone referred to the edge in an excited manner, writing it something like this:
> 
> 
> "the edge !!"
> 
> 
> then later, someone else referred to the edge as the 'edge 2' or 'II'; point being i just wonder if the exclamation points had been mistaken for the roman numerals II. because, afaik, there is no edge 2 being discussed here. yet.
> 
> 
> anyway, just wondering.



I think OINK was simply sayimg since the preorder has expired he would wait fo the next version.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14632294
> 
> 
> I think OINK was simply sayimg since the preorder has expired he would wait fo the next version.



i figured that but its gonna be a long wait for the next version, i would think.


----------



## jmallory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/14632588
> 
> 
> i figured that but its gonna be a long wait for the next version, i would think.



I would imagine that when the next interation of the ABT2102 is released, we would see a new Edge (if the product is successful). Hint guys: Please put in at least some of the popular Flat Panel resolutions...Please...Please...Please.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmallory* /forum/post/14632699
> 
> 
> I would imagine that when the next interation of the ABT2102 is released, we would see a new Edge (if the product is successful). Hint guys: Please put in at least some of the popular Flat Panel resolutions...Please...Please...Please.



And a 24p override/bypass mode.


----------



## Chris Dias

I've got an 805 AVR and I'm thinking about getting the EDGE, but I'm wondering about how the inputs would work. Let's say I route everything through the EGDE before the 805 then output the Audio only HDMI to the receiver, would I be able to assign that HDMI input to several devices? As it is right now, I've got different defaults and audio settings for each device, btu I'm afraid I'd have to just use a single input device for everything this way.


the alternative I guess would be to put the EDGE after the 805, but then I'd be limited to one video profile for everything.


Any thoughts? does the 805 let you assign one input to several devices? I guess I can give it a try tonight but I'm just wondering here. And any switching wouldn't be a problem as I've got a Pronto that can take care of all of that for me.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14632113
> 
> 
> it really depends, Steve....do you need all the output options of the 30/50/pro? No way you can send 960p/72 to your pj with the Edge. If that isn't high on your list of priorities, then yes, the Edge may be a good choice.
> 
> 
> or, in other words, if the limitations of the Edge _aren't_ limitations in your setup, then by all means, grab one.



flyingvee, thanks for your input.. I don't use all the outputs on the VP30 Just the HDMI and optical connection. I use all the HDMI inputs on it though and one composite just wanted to scale all my sources to my PJ. I made up my mind to sell this bad boy... Thanks again for your input...


Steve


----------



## kosha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Dias* /forum/post/14634365
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? does the 805 let you assign one input to several devices? I guess I can give it a try tonight but I'm just wondering here. And any switching wouldn't be a problem as I've got a Pronto that can take care of all of that for me.
> 
> Chris



Good point. Page 49 of the 805 manual says, "Each HDMI IN cannot be assigned to more than one input selector." Bummer. Need to get used to seeing CBL/SAT in the front panel all the time.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/14635206
> 
> 
> Good point. Page 49 of the 805 manual says, "Each HDMI IN cannot be assigned to more than one input selector." Bummer. Need to get used to seeing CBL/SAT in the front panel all the time.



Maybe do a custom title that says "DVDO EDGE" or similar.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oink* /forum/post/14630489
> 
> 
> Hmmm...just noticed the AVS pre-order deal expired.
> 
> Guess I'll wait for the Edge 2.



I skipped the pre-order deal as well. I want to hear some end-user reports before I dive in. I think the prices will drop anyway after the initial "newness" wears off. Most of the prior DVDO processors can be bought at a discount........I don't see why the Edge would be any different.


----------



## millerman3732




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/14635206
> 
> 
> Good point. Page 49 of the 805 manual says, "Each HDMI IN cannot be assigned to more than one input selector." Bummer. Need to get used to seeing CBL/SAT in the front panel all the time.



can't you just leave every thing set the way it is and just run the HDMI video out to the edge instead of the other way around.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Dias* /forum/post/14634365
> 
> 
> I've got an 805 AVR and I'm thinking about getting the EDGE, but I'm wondering about how the inputs would work. Let's say I route everything through the EGDE before the 805 then output the Audio only HDMI to the receiver, would I be able to assign that HDMI input to several devices? As it is right now, I've got different defaults and audio settings for each device, btu I'm afraid I'd have to just use a single input device for everything this way.
> 
> 
> the alternative I guess would be to put the EDGE after the 805, but then I'd be limited to one video profile for everything.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? does the 805 let you assign one input to several devices? I guess I can give it a try tonight but I'm just wondering here. And any switching wouldn't be a problem as I've got a Pronto that can take care of all of that for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



The 805's sound modes can be configured on a per format basis. For example, if it gets 2ch PCM, you can choose how to hear it. DTS, same thing etc. You could run 1 HDMI to the 805 and just have it switch dynamically based on what it receives. Or you could get a 4X HDMI distribution amp and feed that to discreet inputs on the 805.


You would want the EDGE before the 805.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/14641457
> 
> 
> The 805's sound modes can be configured on a per format basis. For example, if it gets 2ch PCM, you can choose how to hear it. DTS, same thing etc. You could run 1 HDMI to the 805 and just have it switch dynamically based on what it receives. Or you could get a 4X HDMI distribution amp and feed that to discreet inputs on the 805.
> 
> 
> You would want the EDGE before the 805.



My plan will be to keep video out of my Onkyo 875 altogether and just pass it audio via the Audio Only HDMI connection. This eliminates the chance of the Onkyo video processing mucking up anything. Its a shame I got the 875 instead of the 805... coulda saved some dough.


----------



## Joseph Clark

Anything new on a release date?


----------



## Tower Boss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14641751
> 
> 
> Anything new on a release date?


+1 to that, let's hope the pre-orders ship mid not late September!


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14641580
> 
> 
> My plan will be to keep video out of my Onkyo 875 altogether and just pass it audio via the Audio Only HDMI connection. This eliminates the chance of the Onkyo video processing mucking up anything. Its a shame I got the 875 instead of the 805... coulda saved some dough.



Exactly. Just send audio to the 805 via HDMI from the EDGE.


I opted for the 805 over the 875 specifically to keep my video processing separate. Glad I did after hearing about the crippled feature set Onkyo put into the 875.


----------



## oink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14635311
> 
> 
> I skipped the pre-order deal as well. I want to hear some end-user reports before I dive in. I think the prices will drop anyway after the initial "newness" wears off. Most of the prior DVDO processors can be bought at a discount........I don't see why the Edge would be any different.



Good point.

None of the previous DVDO processors have worked as advertised right out of the gate.


----------



## iMbEst

is pre-order considered official release?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14650319
> 
> 
> is pre-order considered official release?



Not sure what you mean by this?


----------



## jmallory

If you mean preorders are production units, then yes that is what I understand.


----------



## westa6969

I'd sure like to know when we'll get professional feedback on this thing. What good is it to present blind pre-order specials absent genuine feedback when the BETA Testers lips and keyboards are BOUND!


Why don't you do as Pre-Order Special *after* we have some substance on this thing or will Amazon get it then at Pre-Order prices.


I just don't understand binding feedback and expecting blind pre-orders with nothing to substantiate the benefits of the product without BUGS. Wasn't this thing at CEDIA for professional review or how about distribution to reviewers?


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westa6969* /forum/post/14654494
> 
> 
> I'd sure like to know when we'll get professional feedback on this thing. What good is it to present blind pre-order specials absent genuine feedback when the BETA Testers lips and keyboards are BOUND!
> 
> 
> Why don't you do as Pre-Order Special *after* we have some substance on this thing or will Amazon get it then at Pre-Order prices.
> 
> 
> I just don't understand binding feedback and expecting blind pre-orders with nothing to substantiate the benefits of the product without BUGS. Wasn't this thing at CEDIA for professional review or how about distribution to reviewers?



That's a very valid point.







I'm sure us beta testers would like to provide feedback if we could.










D


----------



## Joseph Clark

Well, the usual AVS policy is that if you're not satisfied with a product within the first 30 days, you can send it back. If the Edge is a massively flawed product when it's released, I'll let them deal with DVDO when I send mine back. I don't mind a couple of bugs with a new product, but I won't be an unofficial beta tester for several months.


To be fair, we haven't even reached mid-September yet, and the projected release date was mid to end of month. But, I think some of us are a little puzzled that Josh was answering tons of questions early on, but we haven't heard a peep for quite some time now.


We all get a little impatient when we've been given the box to shake but it feels like Christmas morning will never get here (or whatever other metaphor for breathless anticipation comes to mind for you).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14655076
> 
> 
> Well, the usual AVS policy is that if you're not satisfied with a product within the first 30 days, you can send it back. If the Edge is a massively flawed product when it's released, I'll let them deal with DVDO when I send mine back. I don't mind a couple of bugs with a new product, but I won't be an unofficial beta tester for several months.
> 
> 
> To be fair, we haven't even reached mid-September yet, and the projected release date was mid to end of month. But, I think some of us are a little puzzled that Josh was answering tons of questions early on, but we haven't heard a peep for quite some time now.
> 
> 
> We all get a little impatient when we've been given the box to shake but it feels like Christmas morning will never get here (or whatever other metaphor for breathless anticipation comes to mind for you).



To be fair.. Im sure Josh was pretty busy at CEDIA... but thats over now so I would hope he would increase his presence here now and help with some answers. There are a log of open questions that havent been addressed.


Only two more days to mid September!!!!


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14655099
> 
> 
> To be fair.. Im sure Josh was pretty busy at CEDIA... but thats over now so I would hope he would increase his presence here now and help with some answers. There are a log of open questions that havent been addressed.
> 
> 
> Only two more days to mid September!!!!




I wouldn't hold my breathh for any fireworks though.


----------



## JBNY

So would does anyone think that purchasing an Edge would be better than upgrading my Anthem AVM 30 to the AVM 50? It seems as if the only thing the upgrade gets me is the video processing that the AVM 50 has. I am starting to think that it would be cheaper, and I would be better served, to just get the Edge and split the video from the audio.


----------



## Magnus_CA

The video processing capability in the Edge will outperform that of the AVM50 or the D2.


----------



## JBNY

That's what I want to read.


----------



## Charles R

Does anyone know what the feature *Fine Detail Enhancement* actually does? I have read the literature and it doesn't address how it's accomplished.


The reason I ask is because the Pioneer BDP-51FD Blu-ray player has a Detail feature that I can see actually using. It doesn't rearrange the displayed pixels rather it increases the contrast between them which results in the image _appearing_ sharper or more detailed.


The higher the setting the brighter light pixels become and the darker dark pixels become. At its highest setting the image can appear a little harsh but used slightly it seems to work rather nicely. There are no side affects such as ringing.


I'm hoping this is available on the Edge as again it appears to be something I could use on other Blu-ray players that don't offer the feature. Anyone have any clues?


----------



## aaronwt

I don't know how it works but in my VP50pro which has the fine detail enhancement it does work.


----------



## Chad T

As far as fine detail enhancement.....I hope it *doesn't* do what the Amazon page shows. That parrot Detail Enhancement picture almost made me hurl. That *has* to be a maximum setting?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad T* /forum/post/14670535
> 
> 
> As far as fine detail enhancement.....I hope it *doesn't* do what the Amazon page shows. That parrot Detail Enhancement picture almost made me hurl. That *has* to be a maximum setting?



I only have my VP50pro on a setting of 3 for fine detail enhancement with broadcast sources. I don't use that setting for BD or HD DVD. I have no idea if the VP50pro settings would be similar to the EDGE. Although I guess people will find out soon since isn't the EDGE supposed to be released soon?

I did have a pre-order for the EDGE from Amazon but decided to postpone that order when I got three BH200 BD/HD DVD players on sale at BEstBuy. I figure I can still get the EDGE later this year, just without the pre-order discount.


----------



## talman

Hi all---I have recently just discovered that the Edge is going to be released here shortly/already is released.


As my 1st generation Sony XBR 40" flat panel bit the bullet (or bat as my case may be







) I've ordered and am awaiting the arrival of a new Samsung LN52A750. This is a 1080p panel so I've realized the VP30 with ABT102 card that I've owned since it was the top dog is becoming ancient.


My plan was to pull the VP30 and just run everything directly to the new Samsung since 80%+ of what we watch is HD and Blu-ray these days.


I searched this thread but couldn't find any official confirmation: is there a trade-in available for the VP line towards the Edge?


Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## aaronwt

I think JOSh said earlier in the thread that there are no trade ins for the EDGE. The EDGE is priced way below the VP offerings so I don't think a trade in would make sense anyway. I always upgraded to their new processor when they first came out since I could always get the best trade in at the beginning so I went from an HD to an HD+, to a VP30, then VP50 and now a VP50pro. The EDGE sounds very promising for the price especially if it has the core features of the VP50pro.


----------



## aaronwt

I found the quote from JOSH



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14432054
> 
> 
> We do not plan on including EDGE in our upgrade program.


----------



## Magnus_CA

Was the recent introduction of Reon equipped AVR's the primary motivation for DVDO to release a VP at this price point?


----------



## aaronwt

Is the REON even in the same class?


----------



## T2k

As a chip, perhaps, depending on implementation.

As Reon-based AVR vs EDGE... not really, IMO, a dedicated scaler, especially sucha feature-filled unit like EDGE for its price is far ahead of any integrated solutions.


----------



## MSmith83

My only experience with a Reon is the one in my Denon DVD-2930CI. Its de-interlacing performance is below my expectations for such a highly touted chip, and my previously owned VP30 had a better handle of 480i de-interlacing for all DVD content. For instance, the Denon has trouble keeping a lock onto cadences and there are several visual aberrances during normal viewing of even simple film content. However, its noise reduction at the lowest setting is very good at removing problematic edge halos with very little detail loss.


----------



## Magnus_CA

I know a dedicated VP will be far more flexible and have more features, but I wonder if the Edge would even be a sparkle in DVDO's eye if the chips in the integrated AVR's weren't evolving.


----------



## MSmith83

It's worth noting that elaborate Anchor Bay solutions are also appearing in AVRs (e.g., YAMAHA RX-V3900 and RX-Z7).


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14678467
> 
> 
> Was the recent introduction of Reon equipped AVR's the primary motivation for DVDO to release a VP at this price point?



I think DVDO realized there was a market for multi input scaling/deinterlacing processors, under the $1k point, and no (decent) products to fill the void.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14678467
> 
> 
> Was the recent introduction of Reon equipped AVR's the primary motivation for DVDO to release a VP at this price point?




What AVR's have the Reon other than the Onkyo/Integra? O/I's implementation is very poor and even outputs HD in rec 601 screwing up the color. I have the Reon turned off in my Onkyo 875 and am waiting for my Edge to arrive.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MSmith83* /forum/post/14678822
> 
> 
> It's worth noting that elaborate Anchor Bay solutions are also appearing in AVRs (e.g., YAMAHA RX-V3900 and RX-Z7).



Yamaha's implementation only addresses SD... HD passes thru as is so your monitor has to deinterlace 1080i.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/14679316
> 
> 
> I think DVDO realized there was a market for multi input scaling/deinterlacing processors, under the $1k point, and no (decent) products to fill the void.



Not to mention their snazzy new ABT2010 processor. If nothing else, the Edge also becomes a great technology demonstrator to OEM's.


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14678467
> 
> 
> Was the recent introduction of Reon equipped AVR's the primary motivation for DVDO to release a VP at this price point?



I was considering the 875 because of the reon then found out about the EDGE so they got me.


----------



## jmallory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/14679316
> 
> 
> I think DVDO realized there was a market for multi input scaling/deinterlacing processors, under the $1k point, and no (decent) products to fill the void.



Well, there was always a market for a under 1K processor / hub. It was the ABT2010 that enabled a product to be made for that price.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmallory* /forum/post/14681869
> 
> 
> Well, there was always a market for a under 1K processor / hub. It was the ABT2010 that enabled a product to be made for that price.



Yes.... And likely 2010 and EDGE will help bootstrap AVR mfgrs currently messing with other chips to step up to DVDO processing and drive chip sales for ABT. Until the 2010, the FPGA based DVDO solution was unaffordable for AVR's.


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14679781
> 
> 
> Yamaha's implementation only addresses SD... HD passes thru as is so your monitor has to deinterlace 1080i.



Ah, so Yamaha's implementation isn't so elaborate.










Those AVRs utilize the somewhat advanced feature of PReP, so I assumed it would also do 1080i de-interlacing.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14679770
> 
> 
> What AVR's have the Reon other than the Onkyo/Integra? O/I's implementation is very poor and even outputs HD in rec 601 screwing up the color. I have the Reon turned off in my Onkyo 875 and am waiting for my Edge to arrive.



Ditto.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14679781
> 
> 
> Yamaha's implementation only addresses SD... HD passes thru as is so your monitor has to deinterlace 1080i.



The manual for the 3900 indicates otherwise - it clearly states on p. 94 that you can upscale HDMI->HDMI signals, as well as adjust aspect ratio and turn on/off PReP.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/14684110
> 
> 
> The manual for the 3900 indicates otherwise - it clearly states on p. 94 that you can upscale HDMI->HDMI signals, as well as adjust aspect ratio and turn on/off PReP.



My knowledge was based on the earlier models such as the 3800. It appears that they have introduced new models which now do handle HD digital inputs. The 3800 couldnt. (Found the reference to ABT)


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14684647
> 
> 
> My knowledge was based on the earlier models such as the 3800. It appears that they have introduced new models which now do handle HD digital inputs. The 3800 couldnt. (Found the reference to ABT)



More specifically, the 3900 and Z7 apparently use the ABT2010. In my opinion, it would be a waste if those AVRs didn't do HD processing.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MSmith83* /forum/post/14684676
> 
> 
> More specifically, the 3900 and Z7 apparently use the ABT2010. In my opinion, it would be a waste if those AVRs didn't do HD processing.



Agree. Thats why I was shocked with the older 3800 when I was shopping for an AVR (and unfortunatly ended up with the Onkyo). If I were shopping today, the Yamaha looks like a winner!


----------



## cjgpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjgpers* /forum/post/14540301
> 
> 
> If "Game Mode" is turned ON, will the Edge still FRC from a 60hz input to a 50hz output, or does using "Game Mode" turn FRC off?



Can anyone answer this question? I just can't see how FRC'ing from 60hz to 50hz with "Game Mode" on will deliver what "Game Mode" promises.


And I'm now hearing rumours that the 50hz/60hz automatic output switching problem has been fixed for PAL users. Has this been confirmed officially? I can't pre-order until I get confirmation on this.


What exactly does Rightrate™ do. The official spec only says:


1. "High-Performance Framerate Conversion which enables 1080p-24Hz output of film-based content."


2. "Anchor Bay's high performance frame rate conversion also supports converting film sources from 24 frames per second to 60 frames per second for NTSC format and from 25 frames per second to 50 frames per second for PAL/SECAM format."


So, does Rightrate only do 24hz to 60hz and 25hz to 50hz, or does it also to 60hz to 50hz and visa-versa?


And finally, is there an official launch date for the UK. All I'm being told by people in the UK is that the product hasn't been launched yet so nobody can answer any questions about the specification.


----------



## cjgpers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjgpers* /forum/post/14527455
> 
> 
> Does the Edge have automatic aspect ratio control. For example, the HDMI output from my Sky+HD box can be any of the following:
> 
> 1080i 16:9
> 
> 576p 16:9
> 
> 576p 4:3
> 
> 
> Will the Edge automatically select the correct aspect ratio based on the HDMI aspect ratio flag?



Does anyone know the answer to this question?


----------



## Pia-chan

At this point in time, Josh is the only person that can definitively answer your questions (if he chooses to do so)


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjgpers* /forum/post/14687650
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the answer to this question?



We have turned this option off on EDGE due to some sources outputting a unreliable signal.


----------



## Joseph Clark

Great to see you back here, Josh. Now, the question everyone wants answered, even if it's the same one we already know - any word on a ship date for the Edge?


That didn't take long, did it?


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14689360
> 
> 
> Great to see you back here, Josh. Now, the question everyone wants answered, even if it's the same one we already know - any word on a ship date for the Edge?
> 
> 
> That didn't take long, did it?



Initial shipments of EDGE are scheduled to start next week.


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjgpers* /forum/post/14687603
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer this question? I just can't see how FRC'ing from 60hz to 50hz with "Game Mode" on will deliver what "Game Mode" promises.



PAL NTSC conversion is available with Game Mode and does not hinder game play.


----------



## Joseph Clark

Thanks, Josh. That's really good news. I was on the AVS pre-order list, so, of course, I can expect mine right away, correct?


----------



## lokiWoden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14689382
> 
> 
> Initial shipments of EDGE are scheduled to start next week.



AVS e-mailed me today saying their intial shipment is "on the way" from DVDO to AVS.

So my pre-order through AVS will be filled soon!


Since the production units are shipping soon, has the NDA (non-disclosure agreement) been lifted or modified so that the beta testers can discuss their impressions with their equipment?


----------



## Joseph Clark

Darn. That probably means I'm going to have to wait for the next show. I didn't get that email. Oh, well, I have plenty to do rebuilding one of my UnRAID boxes that needs some work. This video/computer hobby means there's always something to do.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lokiWoden* /forum/post/14691066
> 
> 
> AVS e-mailed me today saying their intial shipment is "on the way" from DVDO to AVS.
> 
> So my pre-order through AVS will be filled soon!
> 
> 
> Since the production units are shipping soon, has the NDR been lifted or modified so that the beta testers can discuss their impressions with their equipment?



What domain was the email sent from? I'd like to add it to my white list.


Thanks!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14691110
> 
> 
> Darn. That probably means I'm going to have to wait for the next show. I didn't get that email. Oh, well, I have plenty to do rebuilding one of my UnRAID boxes that needs some work. This video/computer hobby means there's always something to do.



Dang... I didnt get that email either and I was about #3 on the preorder list. I placed my order about 5 mins after the offer hit the forum.


----------



## tribal

hi everybody


i have a brand new denon dvd3930 and i want to know if the dvdo edge will output better pq @1080p " i am quite sure but i want you to give me your opinions"


if so what signal resolution should i output from my 3930 to feed the dvdo edge? all my dvds are pal


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tribal* /forum/post/14691844
> 
> 
> hi everybody
> 
> 
> i have a brand new denon dvd3930 and i want to know if the dvdo edge will output better pq @1080p " i am quite sure but i want you to give me your opinions"
> 
> 
> if so what signal resolution should i output from my 3930 to feed the dvdo edge? all my dvds are pal



576p, or 576i (I can't remember if the 3930 supports interlaced SD output), would be the optimal output from your player to EDGE.


----------



## madkaw

Will the edge pass a 36 bit signal from the latest blu ray players?


----------



## aaronwt

What content is 36bit? Everything is 24bit.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14693143
> 
> 
> What content is 36bit? Everything is 24bit.



He's obviously asking about future content...


----------



## madkaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14693143
> 
> 
> What content is 36bit? Everything is 24bit.



The new Pioneer bluray players scale to 36 bit output.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madkaw* /forum/post/14694291
> 
> 
> The new Pioneer bluray players scale to 36 bit output.



What for? The content is all 24 bit. It's like my LED DLP set. It is capable of a wider color Gamut but you still set it on the sRGB setting since no content is designed to show more colors than that. And by adding more colors it shifts how they look making them no where close to what they were intended to look like.


----------



## shingdaz

Ok, hopefully we get an answer as to when the Beta testers have to see about the edge good or bad. Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14698252
> 
> 
> Ok, hopefully we get an answer as to when the Beta testers have to see about the edge good or bad. Anyone heard anything yet?



When they are released from NDAs I'm sure this board will be quite active. You won't need to ask.


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/14698543
> 
> 
> When they are released from NDAs I'm sure this board will be quite active. You won't need to ask.



Most NDAs forbid you from _ever_ revealing anything regarding the Beta process even including the simple fact that you participated. Let along discussing your experience or any knowledge you learned by partaking.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14698655
> 
> 
> Most NDAs forbid you from _ever_ revealing anything regarding the Beta process even including the simple fact that you participated. Let along discussing your experience or any knowledge you learned by partaking.



If that is indeed the case, then I guess you won't hear much at all.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14698655
> 
> 
> Most NDAs forbid you from _ever_ revealing anything regarding the Beta process even including the simple fact that you participated. Let along discussing your experience or any knowledge you learned by partaking.



Down boy.


----------



## Gary J

Would they have have to give back all the money they were paid? Oh wait, testers paid them.


----------



## dlm10541

Oh Oh The natives are restless


----------



## shingdaz

You betcha.


----------



## BBB_63

Any updates on release date? Wasn't it supposed to be mid-Sept?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BBB_63* /forum/post/14701438
> 
> 
> Any updates on release date? Wasn't it supposed to be mid-Sept?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lokiWoden* /forum/post/14691066
> 
> 
> AVS e-mailed me today saying their intial shipment is "on the way" from DVDO to AVS.
> 
> So my pre-order through AVS will be filled soon!.........



It should be very soon.


----------



## shingdaz

Ok, we know your out there Beta testers, so we're here waiting for all the news you have to tell us> What is the news about The Edge?


----------



## Gregor Samsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tiwaz* /forum/post/14645911
> 
> 
> Thanks for the "insanity" check Rob. Indeed, all the HT insanity got started when I obtained a Samsung 37A550 back in March. It's not the best, but a more than admirable start into LCD flatscreens (this is the first flat panel I ever purchased). If I recall correctly, it has a native resolution of 1080P/60 (which I understand is in the Edge's default output settings). I'm just looking for a nice HT setup that is easy to use. The plan is to hookup my old Pioneer Laser Disc player (if anyone knows a good place to send it to for maintenace / cleaning in Southern California, please PM me), a Verizon FIOS DVR, a SVHS player, and possibly a media streamer to the Edge. The Edge will send, via HDMI, the AV signals to the Samsung and the audio signals to a "To Be Determined" Reciever. At first, I was looking at the Onkyo 875/876, but now with the Edge in the picture, I may be leaning towards a Denon / Marantz / Yamaha / Pioneer Elite. I want to listen to the various receivers, hopefully playing through the same speakers and setups. I've a bunch of homework to do, but AVS Forums is helping alot (just way too much reading to do is all). Regarding Blu-Ray, I'm very interested hooking the BDP-83 into the setup, I just want to spend the $$ as wisely as I can.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob Tomlin* /forum/post/14645557
> 
> 
> I would say that you seem to have a pretty good grasp on the issues. What display are you using?




These posts from the Oppo Blu-ray thread would suggest that the Edge will not provide any better processing than the Oppo. The Oppo will not only come in cheaper, but will be as fully featured as any disc player ever made. Should we all just cancel our pre-orders for the Edge and get one of these?


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor Samsa* /forum/post/14707473
> 
> 
> These posts from the Oppo Blu-ray thread would suggest that the Edge will not provide any better processing than the Oppo. The Oppo will not only come in cheaper, but will be as fully featured as any disc player ever made. Should we all just cancel our pre-orders for the Edge and get one of these?



Can you remind us how many inputs have the Oppo Blu-ray player ?










Richard.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor Samsa* /forum/post/14707473
> 
> 
> These posts from the Oppo Blu-ray thread would suggest that the Edge will not provide any better processing than the Oppo. The Oppo will not only come in cheaper, but will be as fully featured as any disc player ever made. Should we all just cancel our pre-orders for the Edge and get one of these?



As rlemesle is saying, the Oppo won't allow you to apply the abt processing to all of your sources. Cable/sat will be one of the sources for example where the abt/dvdo processing can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## 04FLHRCI

While not appropriate for this thread; makes one see an opportunity for Oppo to enter the VP market


Larry



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14707912
> 
> 
> As rlemesle is saying, the Oppo won't allow you to apply the abt processing to all of your sources. Cable/sat will be one of the sources for example where the abt/dvdo processing can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *04FLHRCI* /forum/post/14708220
> 
> 
> While not appropriate for this thread; makes one see an opportunity for Oppo to enter the VP market…
> 
> 
> Larry



but they're using abt (edge) who is already in the vp market.


----------



## Tiwaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor Samsa* /forum/post/14707473
> 
> 
> These posts from the Oppo Blu-ray thread would suggest that the Edge will not provide any better processing than the Oppo. The Oppo will not only come in cheaper, but will be as fully featured as any disc player ever made. Should we all just cancel our pre-orders for the Edge and get one of these?



I ended up pre-ordering the Edge, and am still strongly considering the Oppo BDP-83 as well (I want to up-scale multiple sources). The price and features of the BDP-83 and its competition will determine the purchase there. Without having anymore info on the Oppo than folks that read AVS Forum, I doubt if the Oppo will have the adjustability of the Edge. and definitely won't have as many inputs as the Edge. If your usage is to only up-scale DVD/Blu-Ray media, then yeah, the Oppo would be for you . . . But, if you want to up-scale multiple sources and have a little bit more freedom in video processing (I'm assuming the Edge will have this, but not as much as the VP50Pro) then the Edge would be for you.


Oh, and I finally did listen to the Denon 3808, Yamaha 3800, Pioneer Elite 07 at a Magnolia Room. My test was conducted off the same set of speakers, same connectivity, same source / media, same volume settings, and just stereo output. All three are excellent, just depends on what the listener wants to hear from their music / movies etc. It was a difficult decision. Price and Feature Set won out in the end.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14702721
> 
> 
> Ok, we know your out there Beta testers, so we're here waiting for all the news you have to tell us> What is the news about The Edge?



You have to wait at least until it starts shipping - and even so it's possible that beta program will be ahead of public firmwares...


----------



## shingdaz

I agree, if you want to upscale SD sources other than DVD or HD dvd's then th edge will be for you. The Vp50 pro has many compatibility features that alot of users require> such as NTSC to PAL automatic conversion for European SD signals> custom freq'cy timing's for certain displays and projectors etc. But th edge has less features in terms of display compatibility features.


----------



## Charles R

Am I correct in thinking I'll have to manually change the Edge's output resolution from 1080p60 to 1080p24 when viewing Blu-ray movies on the PS3? Is this possible via the remote using its Macro capability (one button instead of going through the menus) and or can it be programmed with a Harmony or such?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14717632
> 
> 
> Am I correct in thinking I'll have to manually change the Edge's output resolution from 1080p60 to 1080p24 when viewing Blu-ray movies on the PS3? Is this possible via the remote using its Macro capability (one button instead of going through the menus) and or can it be programmed with a Harmony or such?



That matches my understanding.


----------



## ChuckZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14717632
> 
> 
> Am I correct in thinking I'll have to manually change the Edge's output resolution from 1080p60 to 1080p24 when viewing Blu-ray movies on the PS3? Is this possible via the remote using its Macro capability (one button instead of going through the menus) and or can it be programmed with a Harmony or such?



Yes to the former and no to the latter.


It's a bummer, I know. I was hoping for the same thing.


It's a feature reserved for the iScan VP50 Pro.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14717632
> 
> 
> Am I correct in thinking I'll have to manually change the Edge's output resolution from 1080p60 to 1080p24 when viewing Blu-ray movies on the PS3? Is this possible via the remote using its Macro capability (one button instead of going through the menus) and or can it be programmed with a Harmony or such?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuckZ* /forum/post/14719606
> 
> 
> Yes to the former and no to the latter.
> 
> 
> It's a bummer, I know. I was hoping for the same thing.
> 
> 
> It's a feature reserved for the iScan VP50 Pro.



I could be wrong because this question has been asked and aswered so many times already but I think there will be a remote toggle for going back and forth between 24p and 60p. What the EDGE won't do (and this to me is a bigger bummer) is save an output resolution per input. Output res is global only, change the input and you'll have to change the scanrate if the video calls for it.


----------



## Keimar

Hello - anyone know any UK sellers? http://www.avtoad.co.uk/catalog/prod...roducts_id=405 has it for £600 but that's nearly x2 the price in US.


Thanks.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14717632
> 
> 
> Am I correct in thinking I'll have to manually change the Edge's output resolution from 1080p60 to 1080p24 when viewing Blu-ray movies on the PS3?



Josh, he's throwing you a softball...are you gonna catch it?


----------



## ishanty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keimar* /forum/post/14721136
> 
> 
> Hello - anyone know any UK sellers? http://www.avtoad.co.uk/catalog/prod...roducts_id=405 has it for £600 but that's nearly x2 the price in US.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Everywhere i look it was the same price i think i will leave it at that price myself


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keimar* /forum/post/14721136
> 
> 
> Hello - anyone know any UK sellers? http://www.avtoad.co.uk/catalog/prod...roducts_id=405 has it for £600 but that's nearly x2 the price in US.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The UK MRSP also includes 13.9% import duty and 17.5% VAT on top of that.


What's the best US price ? At $699 imported to the UK including delivery and TAX it's still over well over £500 at current forex rates.


D


----------



## jimim

1080p/24 output.


I know this has been talked about but I'm going to fire it out anyway. Can the Edge output 1080p/24 from a 480i material to a panal that accepts 1080p/24 or is it still better to just take 480i material to 1080p/60 and let the panel do the rest of the work.


There is talk about all the diff output people use to their displays, but I thought the idea of a scaler is to get rid of all that and just output the displays native resolution?


Why the need to output 1080p/24, 1080p/60, and for the europeans here pal 50 and such? Or is this just a european issue being they have pal vs the us?


little confused.


jimi


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/14725269
> 
> 
> There is talk about all the diff output people use to their displays, but I thought the idea of a scaler is to get rid of all that and just output the displays native resolution?



There is one native _resolution_ but a display may have several native _refresh_ rates. My projector will display both 1080p60 and 1080p24 and in most cases you'll want the display to match the source resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/14725269
> 
> 
> 1080p/24 output.
> 
> 
> I know this has been talked about but I'm going to fire it out anyway. Can the Edge output 1080p/24 from a 480i material to a panal that accepts 1080p/24



Yes it can do that. What do they call it, RightRate in the marketing stuff?


> Quote:
> or is it still better to just take 480i material to 1080p/60 and let the panel do the rest of the work.



No TV, as far as I know, can even do it. Maybe the Pioneers in "Movie mode" or whatever they call it? Not sure.


> Quote:
> There is talk about all the diff output people use to their displays, but I thought the idea of a scaler is to get rid of all that and just output the displays native resolution?



If a display's native resolution is 1920x1080 (for a FullHD display) - the fact you might want to send it 24Hz, 50Hz and 60Hz for different circumstances has nothing to do with the native res.


> Quote:
> Why the need to output 1080p/24, 1080p/60, and for the europeans here pal 50 and such? Or is this just a european issue being they have pal vs the us?
> 
> 
> little confused.
> 
> 
> jimi



It's not PAL that's the issue (PAL is an old European colour encoding rarely used any more) but often used interchangeably for "576i @ 50Hz" and our HD broadcast stuff is 1080i/50 so it does affect us more (plus we invented telly so we're allowed to ***** & moan







) but even for you Americans, I assume you want your Playstation3 games at 1080p/60Hz and your BluRay movies at 1080p/24Hz? Movies at 60Hz are annoying but bearable. 50Hz TV at 60Hz or vice versa is an utter nightmare.


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14725414
> 
> 
> ...(plus we invented telly so we're allowed to ***** & moan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but even for you Americans...



Who precisely are you suggesting invented television?


Perhaps you should read this

http://www.farnovision.com/bookstore/tbwit.html 


I'd like to read any links you can post from your side. I have deep respect for Brit wizards, having read extensively on Bletchley Park etc...


I'm not being nationalistic. I just typed "who invented television" into google and this is what came out. Maybe google is too pro-U.S.?


----------



## dmcgowan

I thought John Logie Baird was widely accepted as the inventor of television, e.g.:


Look up John Logie Baird on wikipedia because I can't post a URL!


Although to be fair to others, his system was never really adopted and so it's probably open to some argument.


Either way, it wasn't an Aussie










Back on topic though, when are the Edge units supposed to be shipped? I want to see when they might be available down here...


----------



## dsidney

Hi,


I am one of many tha pre-ordered the EDGE from Amazon, one month ago, when they where offering the pre-order discount ($699).


The strange thing is that today I received an e-mail from Amazon asking me to aprove a delay up to October, 23.


More interesting is that in their site, their affiliate vendors (3 of them) like AUDIOEXTREME are showing the EDGE in stock.


And the 3 associated vendors are showing prices of $689,95; $695,94 and $699,95, as normal prices for new units in stock.


Isn't that interesting?


Looks like the normal price is $699, and we all believed we where getting discounted prices.


What is going on? Any comments on that?


Does anybody have received theirs straight from AVSforum or from DVDO?


Do you think is it true those vendors have it in stock already?


Thanks.


Sydney


----------



## Gary J

Assuming you want one is there some reason you do not order and find out?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14725381
> 
> 
> There is one native _resolution_ but a display may have several native _refresh_ rates. My projector will display both 1080p60 and 1080p24 and in most cases you'll want the display to match the source resolution and refresh rate.



Sorry should have said that better. I know we want to match the resolution of the display but my question is in re: to refresh rates. Some one mentioned games. I don't play video games anymore so I'm kinda removed from this, but so with games people would rather send over 1080p60 than 1080p24? That was my question re: TV if the signal is 480i or 720p or 1080i is it better to make the edge send the refresh rate over at 24 or 60 fps or does it depend on the material like mentioned with games if I am right.


I know Blyray will go over as 24 cause that is native (most of the time).


jimi


----------



## djp323




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/14727153
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am one of many tha pre-ordered the EDGE from Amazon, one month ago, when they where offering the pre-order discount ($699).
> 
> 
> The strange thing is that today I received an e-mail from Amazon asking me to aprove a delay up to October, 23.
> 
> 
> More interesting is that in their site, their affiliate vendors (3 of them) like AUDIOEXTREME are showing the EDGE in stock.
> 
> 
> And the 3 associated vendors are showing prices of $689,95; $695,94 and $699,95, as normal prices for new units in stock.
> 
> 
> Isn't that interesting?
> 
> 
> Looks like the normal price is $699, and we all believed we where getting discounted prices.
> 
> 
> What is going on? Any comments on that?
> 
> 
> Does anybody have received theirs straight from AVSforum or from DVDO?
> 
> 
> Do you think is it true those vendors have it in stock already?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sydney



Amazon automatically requests reconfirmation after a set period of time if they haven't been able to ship--in fact it is required by law that all mail-order companies offer to cancel an order if they can't ship within a month of order.


As to the other vendors, I don't think they are sophisticated enough to list stock availability status through the Amazon store, and if you placed an order, you'd quickly find out they don't have it in stock either. I expect that when they actually ship, Josh will say something. And I'm certain that if anyone actually receives a unit via any path, you'll *absolutely* hear something!


----------



## choddo2006

Nearly all games generate 60 full frames per second. (An aside: some only manage 30 in order to keep a smooth framerate as they can't keep up a reliable 60. Some try to do 60 and stutter which is arguably worse.)


So if you were to output that 60fps from the console and convert it to 24 in the EDGE, you'd get a really nasty juddery mess.


Another aside: Most PS3 and xbox games don't actually generate a 1080p 60 times a second as it's too demanding so typically you get roughly [email protected], possibly already upscaled by the console depending on what you've set the console itself to output. But the ideal output from the EDGE is still native res at 60fps.


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/14727153
> 
> 
> And the 3 associated vendors are showing prices of $689,95; $695,94 and $699,95, as normal prices for new units in stock.



Those are unauthorized resellers and Anchor Bay states if you purchase from them you will not have a warranty.

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...authorized.php


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/14725825
> 
> 
> Who precisely are you suggesting invented television?
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should read this
> 
> http://www.farnovision.com/bookstore/tbwit.html
> 
> 
> I'd like to read any links you can post from your side. I have deep respect for Brit wizards, having read extensively on Bletchley Park etc...
> 
> 
> I'm not being nationalistic. I just typed "who invented television" into google and this is what came out. Maybe google is too pro-U.S.?



I don't know who that chancer is







although wikipedia talks about him as one of the people whose fully electronic method of TV broadcasts superceded Logie Baird's invention. It also says that, like most things I guess, it was the product of many contributors. Always interesting to hear about unsung heroes (and coincidentally the excellent book The Code Book by Simon Singh is about the history of encryption and has a long section dedicated to Bletchley Park & talks about some of the breakthroughs that get made under the veil of govt secrecy that people never get credit for)


And... back to the EDGE...!


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/14727153
> 
> 
> Do you think is it true those vendors have it in stock already?



Did you see a post indicating the successful conclusion of the beta and that units were heading into the channel?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14730009
> 
> 
> Did you see a post indicating the successful conclusion of the beta and that units were heading into the channel?




Josh has indicated that shipments start this week.....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post14689382


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/14727153
> 
> 
> Do you think is it true those vendors have it in stock already?



considering that AVS helped to organize the beta testing AND offered a pre-order in this thread, I think it is safe to assume that there will be info posted here when the product actually begins to ship.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14730485
> 
> 
> considering that AVS helped to organize the beta testing AND offered a pre-order in this thread, I think it is safe to assume that there will be info posted here when the product actually begins to ship.



You can count on it. If the shipments go out this week, we'll be the first to know.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14727792
> 
> 
> Nearly all games generate 60 full frames per second. (An aside: some only manage 30 in order to keep a smooth framerate as they can't keep up a reliable 60. Some try to do 60 and stutter which is arguably worse.)
> 
> 
> So if you were to output that 60fps from the console and convert it to 24 in the EDGE, you'd get a really nasty juddery mess.
> 
> 
> Another aside: Most PS3 and xbox games don't actually generate a 1080p 60 times a second as it's too demanding so typically you get roughly [email protected], possibly already upscaled by the console depending on what you've set the console itself to output. But the ideal output from the EDGE is still native res at 60fps.



So then what is the diff if you send a 1080p60 to a display that converts it to 1080p24 than if the the edge converted the signal to 1080p24 instead of 1080p60? or is this actually diff cause what ever the signal is that hits the display like a pioneer kuro gets converted a refresh rate of 72 reguardless if it's 1080p24 or 60?


jimi


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/14732009
> 
> 
> So then what is the diff if you send a 1080p60 to a display that converts it to 1080p24 than if the the edge converted the signal to 1080p24 instead of 1080p60? or is this actually diff cause what ever the signal is that hits the display like a pioneer kuro gets converted a refresh rate of 72 reguardless if it's 1080p24 or 60?
> 
> 
> jimi



converting from 60i to 24p is tricky and easy to mess up thus the need for a video processor.


think kuro only does 72hz if set to smooth or advanced, normal is 60hz. I just ordered one so I should know soon


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/14732009
> 
> 
> So then what is the diff if you send a 1080p60 to a display that converts it to 1080p24 than if the the edge converted the signal to 1080p24 instead of 1080p60? or is this actually diff cause what ever the signal is that hits the display like a pioneer kuro gets converted a refresh rate of 72 reguardless if it's 1080p24 or 60?
> 
> 
> jimi



I'm 99.99% sure the Kuro won't convert 1080p/60 into anything else. And there pretty much isn't a case where you would want to do this (maybe an early HD DVD or Bluray that can't do 24?)



I think in movie mode it might well convert 1080i/60 into a 72Hz picture.


----------



## Xae

I've been emailing Jason about ordering one. He said today they have started to ship the pre-orders and us late comers will have to wait until after all the pre-orderers get theirs =)


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Assuming you want one is there some reason you do not order and find out?
> 
> __________________
> 
> Gary J



I don't order from them, right now, because I don't think they don't really have it. I think they are just trying to mislead buyers.

Besides, I live in Brazil, and I depend on a friend to bring it for me. Because of that, I am kind of anxious for the delivery happening until the end of this month.



> Quote:
> djp323
> 
> As to the other vendors, I don't think they are sophisticated enough to list stock availability status through the Amazon store, and if you placed an order, you'd quickly find out they don't have it in stock either.



In fact they do. See here:

But I think you are correct on this. They really don't have it yet.



> Quote:
> Charles R - Those are unauthorized resellers and Anchor Bay states if you purchase from them you will not have a warranty.



I didn't know that. That is one of the reasons that I prefer to buy from Amazon.



> Quote:
> Pia-Chan - considering that AVS helped to organize the beta testing AND offered a pre-order in this thread, I think it is safe to assume that there will be info posted here when the product actually begins to ship.



I believe on this too.


Thanks everyone.


Sydney


----------



## dsidney

I don't know why the link didn't show there.


Here it goes again.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...M/ref=dp_olp_2


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff_DML* /forum/post/14732078
> 
> 
> converting from 60i to 24p is tricky and easy to mess up thus the need for a video processor.
> 
> 
> think kuro only does 72hz if set to smooth or advanced, normal is 60hz. I just ordered one so I should know soon



this is from one of the kuro threads:


ioneer's own PureCinema documentation is not very thorough, and it appears as if PureCinema has evolved with successive generation of panels. This post describes the PureCinema modes as implemented in the 8G panels. Some of this information may or may not apply to the PureCinema modes in previous or future generations of Pioneer panels. I believe this information to be correct, but if you spot a mistake or think something should be clarified, by all means let me know. Thanks to D-Nice, cpcat, and a bunch of others for all the discussion on this poorly documented topic.


What is PureCinema?


PureCinema is the name Pioneer has given to the detection and processing of source material that was originally filmed at 24 frames per second. The 8G panels include three PureCinema modes:


PureCinema Standard

Supported sources: 480i, 1080i, 1080p/24

Refresh rate: 60 Hz


Detects 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Displays frames in a 3:2 sequence to display the 24 fps source at 60 Hz. Scales to native resolution.


PureCinema Smooth

Supported sources: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24

Refresh rate: 60 Hz


Detects 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Interpolates "missing" frames to display the 24 fps source at 60 Hz. Scales to native resolution.


PureCinema Advance

Supported sources: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24

Refresh rate: 72 Hz


Detects 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Displays frames in a 3:3 sequence to display the 24 fps source at 72 Hz. Scales to native resolution.


PureCinema Off

Supported sources: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24***, 1080p/60

Refresh rate: 60 Hz


No detection of 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Performs no replication of frames. Scales to native resolution.


*** There has been a lot of discussion on AVS Forum and elsewhere about whether the 8Gs engage the 72 Hz refresh rate and perform 3:3 pulldown on natively encoded 1080p/24 sources (such as from a Blu-Ray or HD DVD) when PureCinema is Off. Since there is no question that PureCinema Advance performs these steps on 1080p/24 sources, we'll disregard the issue here.


If you are unable to select a particular PureCinema mode because it is grayed-out, chances are you are sending a resolution that is incompatible with that mode. When a PureCinema mode is engaged and the panel does not detect 24 fps content, the panel will de-interlace the signal (if necessary) and display at 60 Hz. Here is a list of resolutions and their respectively supported PureCinema modes:


480i

Off, Standard, Smooth, Advance


480p

Off, Smooth, Advance


720p

Off, Smooth, Advance


1080i

Off, Standard, Smooth, Advance


1080p/24

Off, Standard, Smooth, Advance


1080p/60

Off

____________________________________________________________ _


Adv is the only one that gives you the 72 refresh according to this.


My question is right now I bounce between standard and advance. I use Advance for anything coming over as 1080p24 like BR.


If I am watching TV I'm on standard and letting the panel do all the processing cause all I am watching is 1080i, 480i, and 720p stuff.


My Original question is re: TV pretty much. With the Edge can I just up everything to 1080p24 in the edge and send it over as such with advance on so I don't ever have to change it again?


Also for that matter, lets say we are going source direct from a DVD which is 480i again same question can we let the edge do all the work and send over 1080p24?


jimi


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/14733107
> 
> 
> this is from one of the kuro threads:
> 
> 
> ioneer's own PureCinema documentation is not very thorough, and it appears as if PureCinema has evolved with successive generation of panels. This post describes the PureCinema modes as implemented in the 8G panels. Some of this information may or may not apply to the PureCinema modes in previous or future generations of Pioneer panels. I believe this information to be correct, but if you spot a mistake or think something should be clarified, by all means let me know. Thanks to D-Nice, cpcat, and a bunch of others for all the discussion on this poorly documented topic.
> 
> 
> What is PureCinema?
> 
> 
> PureCinema is the name Pioneer has given to the detection and processing of source material that was originally filmed at 24 frames per second. The 8G panels include three PureCinema modes:
> 
> 
> PureCinema Standard
> 
> Supported sources: 480i, 1080i, 1080p/24
> 
> Refresh rate: 60 Hz
> 
> 
> Detects 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Displays frames in a 3:2 sequence to display the 24 fps source at 60 Hz. Scales to native resolution.
> 
> 
> PureCinema Smooth
> 
> Supported sources: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24
> 
> Refresh rate: 60 Hz
> 
> 
> Detects 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Interpolates "missing" frames to display the 24 fps source at 60 Hz. Scales to native resolution.
> 
> 
> PureCinema Advance
> 
> Supported sources: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24
> 
> Refresh rate: 72 Hz
> 
> 
> Detects 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Displays frames in a 3:3 sequence to display the 24 fps source at 72 Hz. Scales to native resolution.
> 
> 
> PureCinema Off
> 
> Supported sources: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p/24***, 1080p/60
> 
> Refresh rate: 60 Hz
> 
> 
> No detection of 24 fps sources. De-interlaces 480i and 1080i sources. Performs no replication of frames. Scales to native resolution.
> 
> 
> *** There has been a lot of discussion on AVS Forum and elsewhere about whether the 8Gs engage the 72 Hz refresh rate and perform 3:3 pulldown on natively encoded 1080p/24 sources (such as from a Blu-Ray or HD DVD) when PureCinema is Off. Since there is no question that PureCinema Advance performs these steps on 1080p/24 sources, we'll disregard the issue here.
> 
> 
> If you are unable to select a particular PureCinema mode because it is grayed-out, chances are you are sending a resolution that is incompatible with that mode. When a PureCinema mode is engaged and the panel does not detect 24 fps content, the panel will de-interlace the signal (if necessary) and display at 60 Hz. Here is a list of resolutions and their respectively supported PureCinema modes:
> 
> 
> 480i
> 
> Off, Standard, Smooth, Advance
> 
> 
> 480p
> 
> Off, Smooth, Advance
> 
> 
> 720p
> 
> Off, Smooth, Advance
> 
> 
> 1080i
> 
> Off, Standard, Smooth, Advance
> 
> 
> 1080p/24
> 
> Off, Standard, Smooth, Advance
> 
> 
> 1080p/60
> 
> Off
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ _
> 
> 
> Adv is the only one that gives you the 72 refresh according to this.
> 
> 
> My question is right now I bounce between standard and advance. I use Advance for anything coming over as 1080p24 like BR.
> 
> 
> If I am watching TV I'm on standard and letting the panel do all the processing cause all I am watching is 1080i, 480i, and 720p stuff.
> 
> 
> My Original question is re: TV pretty much. With the Edge can I just up everything to 1080p24 in the edge and send it over as such with advance on so I don't ever have to change it again?
> 
> 
> Also for that matter, lets say we are going source direct from a DVD which is 480i again same question can we let the edge do all the work and send over 1080p24?
> 
> 
> jimi



thanks for the info


I would set 1080p60 going into the pioneer as default then use the remote macro to switch to 1080p24 for film based sources. You dont want 24p as default because you will drop frames for non-film based sources.


----------



## diggumsmax

Is this thing shipping? If so is the beta over. Just want to know because I would like to give some feedback about the EDGE (I'm a beta tester) but am not sure if the NDA still applies and I obviously don't want to break it. If someone here could let me know that would be great.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggumsmax* /forum/post/14735540
> 
> 
> Is this thing shipping?



Read recent posts if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggumsmax* /forum/post/14735540
> 
> 
> Is this thing shipping? If so is the beta over. Just want to know because I would like to give some feedback about the EDGE (I'm a beta tester) but am not sure if the NDA still applies and I obviously don't want to break it. If someone here could let me know that would be great.



The beta is over when DVDO says its over. In addition they decide when you are released from the NDA and in a sense anything you learned in the beta is propriatary information anyway.


----------



## diggumsmax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14735692
> 
> 
> The beta is over when DVDO says its over. In addition they decide when you are released from the NDA and in a sense anything you learned in the beta is propriatary information anyway.



Thanks for the info.. This is my first NDA so obviously I don't want to break any rules.


----------



## Scrimpin

Late to the party, and extremely excited about this when I read the "2 hdmi output" on specs.................that is until I saw one was HDMI audio out only! Am I missing something here or is this plain stupidity! Why bother with a HDMI audio out if you have optical. I'm not aware of receivers that don't have optical in. Wouldn't it have made far more sense to have the two outputs capable of both audio and video so a person could use this for two separate screens, and would it have cost much more for this extremely useful feature? Please correct me if I am missing something here, but this is a massive oversight IMO. Still a great unit at the pricepoint, but this could have been outstanding if it could output even the same video to separate screens. Instead a person now needs to split the output from the Edge for multiple screens.










I can't help but believe there is logic behind this decision, but it is unbeknownst to me.


----------



## BENN0

Optical / coaxial can't carry the new "HD audio" formats. That's where the 2nd audio only HDMI output comes into play.


----------



## sdurani

The intention wasn't to drive "two separate screens", but to have dedicated outputs for display and sound system. Audio is transmitted through the display output in case someone wants to use the TV speakers. If you're looking to run two separate HDMI audio/video signals to two separate displays, then this isn't the video processor for you.


Sanjay


----------



## rkhobbit

Ignoring the price difference, from a technical aspect which unit is better? The DVDO Edge or the DVDO iSCAN VP-50?


I realize the DVDO Edge has 2 more HDMI inputs, and has an HDMI audio output for HD audio as an advantage over the DVDO iScan VP-50.


The DVDO iScan VP-50 has 35 built-in test patterns whereas the DVDO Edge does not.


From a picture quality standpoint, will the DVDO Edge be same/better/worse than the DVDO iScan VP-50? Does the DVDO Edge use a more advanced processor than the DVDO iScan VP-50?


----------



## Scrimpin

That makes sense. Thanks. I guess I could still split the hdmi coming out and send to both displays, however, if I send both audio and video via hdmi can I also send audio via optical (I would send the hdmi to a lcd tv that needs both whereas the projector would get both but only use video with audio coming from my older Denon 3802) I am not that eager to upgrade my avr and see the Edge as an option.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhobbit* /forum/post/14736320
> 
> 
> Ignoring the price difference, from a technical aspect which unit is better? The DVDO Edge or the DVDO iSCAN VP-50?
> 
> 
> I realize the DVDO Edge has 2 more HDMI inputs, and has an HDMI audio output for HD audio as an advantage over the DVDO iScan VP-50.
> 
> 
> The DVDO iScan VP-50 has 35 built-in test patterns whereas the DVDO Edge does not.
> 
> 
> From a picture quality standpoint, will the DVDO Edge be same/better/worse than the DVDO iScan VP-50? Does the DVDO Edge use a more advanced processor than the DVDO iScan VP-50?




The Edge is probably more equivalent to the VP50Pro from a PQ standpoint. The biggest differences compared to VP50 are better 1080i deinterlacing, PReP, plus MNR etc


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggumsmax* /forum/post/14735540
> 
> 
> Is this thing shipping? If so is the beta over. Just want to know because I would like to give some feedback about the EDGE (I'm a beta tester) but am not sure if the NDA still applies and I obviously don't want to break it.



If you are a beta tester, read the NDA again...it should be obvious


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhobbit* /forum/post/14736320
> 
> 
> Does the DVDO Edge use a more advanced processor than the DVDO iScan VP-50?



Yes.


Anchor Bay has essentially "boiled down" their DVDO VP-50_*Pro*_ into their ABT2010 chip.











This new semiconductor is the heart of the EDGE. FWIW, here is their chart that documents the differences between the VP50 and VP50Pro.


----------



## scsiraid

Got a call today indicating my Edge was ready to ship (I had asked about upgrading shipping for the weekend). It should go out today alas by ground. (overnight is just too expensive) Bring it on!!!!


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14737354
> 
> 
> Got a call today indicating my Edge was ready to ship (I had asked about upgrading shipping for the weekend). It should go out today alas by ground. (overnight is just too expensive) Bring it on!!!!



Where did you buy it from? AVSForum?


Thanks


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/14737865
> 
> 
> Where did you buy it from? AVSForum?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes... AVScience. Got my tracking number and the Edge SN. Delivery on Tuesday. Time to clean off that shelf.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggumsmax* /forum/post/14735540
> 
> 
> Is this thing shipping? If so is the beta over. Just want to know because I would like to give some feedback about the EDGE (I'm a beta tester) but am not sure if the NDA still applies and I obviously don't want to break it. If someone here could let me know that would be great.



Yup, it's over> So does it function normally? Any stuttering syncing issues with audio or video? Do any features not work properly> does it detect and sync up to the HDTV properly per input? Can all the inputs have the display settings saved and recalled upon switching inputs? Does it scale 1080p60 properly> does 1080p/24 work properly?> Does it pass true 5.1HD dolby? via HDMI?> Does it get hot?> Please let us know.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14740090
> 
> 
> Yup, it's over



Don't make stuff up.


----------



## PhoenixF15E




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scrimpin* /forum/post/14736428
> 
> 
> That makes sense. Thanks. I guess I could still split the hdmi coming out and send to both displays, however, if I send both audio and video via hdmi can I also send audio via optical (I would send the hdmi to a lcd tv that needs both whereas the projector would get both but only use video with audio coming from my older Denon 3802) I am not that eager to upgrade my avr and see the Edge as an option.



Scrimpin,


The Audio-only HDMI out is one of the biggest attractions for me.


For all of us with older HDMI 1.1 AVR's that don't pass 1080/24P or 1080/60P but do accept LPCM, it allows us to pass the 24P/60P signal to the TV and the LPCM to our AVR thorugh the audio-only HDMI connection.


The audio-only output on the Edge puts out a blank 720P which my AVR can accept. This allows me to enjoy the latest hi-res audio formats from a BD player which decodes internally. Optical won't allow that to happen, as it will only pass the lossy core.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14740090
> 
> 
> Yup, it's over



why are you trying to trick someone into violating a non-disclosure agreement?


not cool


----------



## sarkleshark

Will this do vertical stretch for 2.35:1 anamorphic display?


----------



## dainbramaged1984

Will the Edge upscale when you have game mode on while playing consoles such as ps3?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dainbramaged1984* /forum/post/14742737
> 
> 
> Will the Edge upscale when you have game mode on while playing consoles such as ps3?



Presumably you'd be outputting a progscan signal from the PS3 so game mode doens't really apply, it's for speeding up deinterlacing.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14736435
> 
> 
> The Edge is probably more equivalent to the VP50Pro from a PQ standpoint. The biggest differences compared to VP50 are better 1080i deinterlacing, PReP, plus MNR etc



Hmm, this (and the other linked DVDO page) are wrong - the vp50 has PREP too.


Are you sure the 1080i deinterlacing is different?


----------



## diggumsmax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14740090
> 
> 
> Yup, it's over> So does it function normally? Any stuttering syncing issues with audio or video? Do any features not work properly> does it detect and sync up to the HDTV properly per input? Can all the inputs have the display settings saved and recalled upon switching inputs? Does it scale 1080p60 properly> does 1080p/24 work properly?> Does it pass true 5.1HD dolby? via HDMI?> Does it get hot?> Please let us know.



Sorry, can't give any info at all. Wish i could but my lips are sealed.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14744371
> 
> 
> Are you sure the 1080i deinterlacing is different?



Maybe it changed from VP30 to VP50? No I am not sure.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14744765
> 
> 
> Maybe it changed from VP30 to VP50? No I am not sure.



Yeah, big change there.


----------



## rkhobbit

If I want to use the DVDO Edge to upconvert to 1080P on a large collection of SD DVD's housed in multiple 400 DVD Sony DVP-CX777ES changers, what format should my Sony DVP-CX777ES changers output for best PQ for 1080P upconversion? Should I output in 480i or 480p to the DVDO Edge?


----------



## sidb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14744364
> 
> 
> Presumably you'd be outputting a progscan signal from the PS3 so game mode doens't really apply, it's for speeding up deinterlacing.



Actually, Josh said here that turning on game mode also causes the deactivation of progressive cadence detection (and the extra ~50 ms of lag it causes), so you would definitely want it turned on, even for progressive-scan PS3 games.


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhobbit* /forum/post/14746037
> 
> 
> If I want to use the DVDO Edge to upconvert to 1080P on a large collection of SD DVD's housed in multiple 400 DVD Sony DVP-CX777ES changers, what format should my Sony DVP-CX777ES changers output for best PQ for 1080P upconversion? Should I output in 480i or 480p to the DVDO Edge?



It would be best to just set the changers to interlaced and let the EDGE do all of the processing.


Tom


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/14746107
> 
> 
> Actually, Josh said here that turning on game mode also causes the deactivation of progressive cadence detection (and the extra ~50 ms of lag it causes), so you would definitely want it turned on, even for progressive-scan PS3 games.



Sorry, you're absolutely right


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/14746197
> 
> 
> It would be best to just set the changers to interlaced and let the EDGE do all of the processing.
> 
> 
> Tom



Yeah although it probably doesn't matter, using PREP you'll end up with the same thing


----------



## shingdaz

Yes, use an interlaced output source (480i-1080i)> and let the edge de-interlace the signal> Interlaced signals have the original 24 movie frames, but are doubled up for 3:2 pulldown.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14739604
> 
> 
> Yes... AVScience. Got my tracking number and the Edge SN. Delivery on Tuesday. Time to clean off that shelf.



Gives us a review once you get it setup and running. SOme pics of the unit too please?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14752166
> 
> 
> Gives us a review once you get it setup and running. SOme pics of the unit too please?



Will do....


----------



## shingdaz

~ Looks like we won't have to wait for the Beta testers results, let us know how it performs ~


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14746795
> 
> 
> Yeah although it probably doesn't matter, using PREP you'll end up with the same thing



PReP isn't magic. You only end up with the same data stream if the source puts out a progressive signal that can be un-deinterlaced 100%. Otherwise, go with the interlaced signal.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14757268
> 
> 
> PReP isn't magic. You only end up with the same data stream if the source puts out a progressive signal that can be un-deinterlaced 100%. Otherwise, go with the interlaced signal.



The whole point to PReP is for when the original interlaced signal _isn't_ available. 480p HDMI output from DVD players (or PS3







) would be a common indication.


If you have the interlaced signal available you should use it as you say.


----------



## Charles R

No one else has had their Edge ship? Seems funny that only one person has so far... I'd love to hear a few impressions before my last moment pre-order ships.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14757847
> 
> 
> No one else has had their Edge ship? Seems funny that only one person has so far... I'd love to hear a few impressions before my last moment pre-order ships.



I know my buddy tried his rep for me on Friday and he said they have nothing yet. . . no pricing or anything. He doesn't know how come he doesn't have any info from Anchor Bay yet if someone says they had one shipped. . . .


----------



## xswl0931

I ordered through AVScience as part of the preorder. I called Jason and he said that my order is likely to ship this week.


----------



## scsiraid

Wow... I wonder how many Edge's AVS got last week. I cant believe Im the only one that has one 'on the way'. Mine is setting in Virginia right now... Just a few hundred miles away.


----------



## jmallory

I haven't heard anything about my preorder either.


----------



## Joseph Clark

Not a peep here, either.


----------



## 02fx4dude

The Beta is officially over! I think it's going to get much busier in this thread.


IMO,


It's OK.


I would say it looks about as good as my XA2 for DVD upconversion, but others have different opinions. We're hoping scaling can be improved in software, but it doesn't blow the XA2 upscaling out of the water, as some suggested.


It makes a nice AV Hub, lots of inputs, seperate HDMI outputs for audio and video is pretty handy. There are discreet codes, but good luck getting them into your Harmony remote. Also, it curently has issues with HTPC video cards which is my main problem at this point.


Some of the others will be able to write volumes on their thoughts.


Brian


----------



## aaronwt

I have replaced my VP50pro with the EDGE in my main setup. I see similar results between the two. Except the EDGE has no problems bitstreaming the advanced codecs with my Denon 3808..

I'm using 12 components with HDMI going through the EDGE using a combination of switches and splitters and have no problems.

I am very pleased with the performance of my EDGE.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14762162
> 
> 
> I have replaced my VP50pro with the EDGE in my main setup. I see similar results between the two. Except the EDGE has no problems bitstreaming the advanced codecs with my Denon 3808..
> 
> I'm using 12 components with HDMI going through the EDGE using a combination of switches and splitters and have no problems.
> 
> I am very pleased with the performance of my EDGE.



So Aaron.... what colorspace is it sending to your Samsung? Ycc? RGB?


I bet you knew I was gonna ask you that question


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14762247
> 
> 
> So Aaron.... what colorspace is it sending to your Samsung? Ycc? RGB?
> 
> 
> I bet you knew I was gonna ask you that question



it sends RGB just like my VP50pro does.


Although there are no colorspace options with the EDGE.


With the VP50pro. RGB is the only color space that works properly with my Samsung sets.


----------



## rh83733

My general feelings of the EDGE are it does an ok job for me, but only ok, certainly nothing WOW from my experience.


Scaling could be a lot lot better, the deinterlacing seems good.


I tend to not use Edge Enhancement/Detail Enhancement, I find it very hard to establish exactly what is a good value to use for these, and they dont make much difference until they introduce artifacts which you probably wont want. Mosquito (LOW) is quite useful on Satellite broadcasts for me.


The Brightness/Color/Contrast/Tint settings arent that useful, the changes they make occur in way too large steps to be that good for getting a specific setup for each of my video inputs.


1080p24 output from film material is quite stuttery for me (unless the source itself is 1080p24 of course







) I tend to not get EDGE to make 1080p24 unless the source is recorded at it.


I wish it was possible to define the colour space you want EDGE to output, but this isnt possible on my one







Its always RGB.


Game mode works nicely, although it would be great to be able to switch it on and off with one press of the remote.


My EDGE works nicely as an AV Hub although I consistently have a problem with it dropping DVD audio when Im using the coaxial digital input, optical digital out







The auto input priority is useful.


Overall my feelings on the EDGE right now are its pretty average. I dont plug it in and see an amazing change at all.


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14762479
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 1080p24 output from film material is quite stuttery for me (unless the source itself is 1080p24 of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I tend to not get EDGE to make 1080p24 unless the source is recorded at it.
> 
> ...



why would you want 24p if the source is not 24p?







or am I misreading your comment.


Guess I am intersted if HD movies(720p/1080i) from cable/satellite are properly output at 24fps or it has issues and causes stuttering.


----------



## Audiophile20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14762479
> 
> 
> My general feelings of the EDGE are it does an ok job for me, but only ok, certainly nothing WOW from my experience.
> 
> 
> Scaling could be a lot lot better, the deinterlacing seems good.
> 
> 
> I tend to not use Edge Enhancement/Detail Enhancement, I find it very hard to establish exactly what is a good value to use for these, and they dont make much difference until they introduce artifacts which you probably wont want. Mosquito (LOW) is quite useful on Satellite broadcasts for me.
> 
> 
> The Brightness/Color/Contrast/Tint settings arent that useful, the changes they make occur in way too large steps to be that good for getting a specific setup for each of my video inputs.
> 
> 
> 1080p24 output from film material is quite stuttery for me (unless the source itself is 1080p24 of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I tend to not get EDGE to make 1080p24 unless the source is recorded at it.
> 
> 
> I wish it was possible to define the colour space you want EDGE to output, but this isnt possible on my one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its always RGB.
> 
> 
> Game mode works nicely, although it would be great to be able to switch it on and off with one press of the remote.
> 
> 
> My EDGE works nicely as an AV Hub although I consistently have a problem with it dropping DVD audio when Im using the coaxial digital input, optical digital out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The auto input priority is useful.
> 
> 
> Overall my feelings on the EDGE right now are its pretty average. I dont plug it in and see an amazing change at all.



Thank you for the review!


So based on your experience, would you say if one has a LCD that has decent Faroudja processor built-in, does it make sense to get EDGE as an outboard processor? I have pre-ordered as well. Wondering if it is worth adding another component into my A/V mix.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff_DML* /forum/post/14762584
> 
> 
> why would you want 24p if the source is not 24p?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am I misreading your comment.
> 
> 
> Guess I am intersted if HD movies(720p/1080i) from cable/satellite are properly output at 24fps or it has issues and causes stuttering.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338085
> 
> *Progressive Cadence Detection*
> 
> Film-based content, which originated at 24 frames per second, is broadcast at 50 or 60Hz. Anchor Bay's Progressive Cadence Detection can lock on to the original 3:2 cadence in the broadcast, reacquiring the original 24 frames per second. This signal can then be output at a source-locked 24Hz eliminating the judder that existed in the original broadcast signal. Progressive Cadence Detection can be used with 480p, 576p, 720p and 1080p input signals.


----------



## T.Wells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhobbit* /forum/post/14746037
> 
> 
> If I want to use the DVDO Edge to upconvert to 1080P on a large collection of SD DVD's housed in multiple 400 DVD Sony DVP-CX777ES changers, what format should my Sony DVP-CX777ES changers output for best PQ for 1080P upconversion? Should I output in 480i or 480p to the DVDO Edge?



When I set the CX777ES output to 480i using the slider on the back of the unit, my picture is very 'washed out' and plain horrible. If I use the 480p output on the CX777ES, the picture is much better (compared to the 480i output). When I bypass the EDGE doing this (480i out), the picture is fine on both my Panasonic AX100 and on my Panasonic 720p plasma.


However, as stated above, it would be best to use the 480i output as it is not 'as' processed by the DVD player (which the 777ES is has poor PQ).


-T.Wells


----------



## Jeff_DML




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14762707



yeah I know that, just because they say they do it doesnt mean it actually works


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff_DML* /forum/post/14762760
> 
> 
> yeah I know that, just because they say they do it doesnt mean it actually works



I generally only use it on BluRay or HD-DVD however it does work. The problem is the cadence is often interrupted or frames dropped on cable/satellite creating a problem.


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiophile20* /forum/post/14762604
> 
> 
> Thank you for the review!
> 
> 
> So based on your experience, would you say if one has a LCD that has decent Faroudja processor built-in, does it make sense to get EDGE as an outboard processor? I have pre-ordered as well. Wondering if it is worth adding another component into my A/V mix.



Difficult to answer.


Do you need an AV Hub? Do you need to do a lot of scaling?


Based on my experience with EDGE at the moment, Id wait and see how the product develops with software updates.


----------



## aaronwt

For me it works as well as my VP50pro and has all the features I need while the VP50pro was overkill for my setup.

I only use 1080P60 and 1080P24 output.


Having video from my components go straight to my Toshiba set or Samsung sets looks like crap compared to having the EDGE/VP50pro in the video chain.


----------



## sidb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14762162
> 
> 
> I have replaced my VP50pro with the EDGE in my main setup. I see similar results between the two. Except the EDGE has no problems bitstreaming the advanced codecs with my Denon 3808..



Hah. I can't wait until the VP50 Pro people see that and start commenting.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/14763047
> 
> 
> Hah. I can't wait until the VP50 Pro people see that and start commenting.



The Vp50pro has many more features. Most of those features I don't need or rarely use in my setup. Someone else might need those features in their setup.

Although the EDGE does have a more modern interface and a much easier firmware upgrade method using USB.


Bottom line is for the money you get a very good scaler/video processor. The VP50pro retails for $3499 while the EDGE retails for $799. The VP50pro would be typically for a different crowd.


Although I think you get alot of value for the money with the EDGE.


----------



## dlm10541

As part of the VP50Pro crowd I agree with aaronwt. His analysis is accurate.


I am undecided at this point. I may use the EDGE with the VP50Pro as a backup in case I go back to a SDI or HDSDI source. I do not have a second setup.


The 5 rear HDMI inputs are great to have as is the 6th one on the front panel for camcorders etc.


----------



## VTPete

Hi everyone!


I was one of the beta testers and the process was a blast! It had both its share of frustrating and joyous moments.


I was really most interested in it's ability to vertical stretch source material for use in CIH systems... particularly at 1080p24hz. (Yes, it works great, by the way.) If you're interested in that aspect of the edge, feel free to visit the CIH forum where I'll post a review.


-Pete


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/14762043
> 
> 
> The Beta is officially over! I think it's going to get much busier in this thread.
> 
> 
> IMO,
> 
> 
> It's OK.
> 
> 
> I would say it looks about as good as my XA2 for DVD upconversion, but others have different opinions. We're hoping scaling can be improved in software, but it doesn't blow the XA2 upscaling out of the water, as some suggested.
> 
> 
> It makes a nice AV Hub, lots of inputs, seperate HDMI outputs for audio and video is pretty handy. There are discreet codes, but good luck getting them into your Harmony remote. Also, it curently has issues with HTPC video cards which is my main problem at this point.
> 
> 
> Some of the others will be able to write volumes on their thoughts.
> 
> 
> Brian



HTPC issues concern me. I have 2 home theater PCs, based on the Radeon 4850 with HDMI audio and video out. They work flawlessly going through an Octava HDMI switch, then either to an Onkyo 606 or a Denon 3808 before hitting a Sharp 32" LCD or a Sharp XV-Z 20000 projector. All of this is at 1080p/60. Could you describe your HTPC setup?


I assume the Harmony code issues will be resolved before long, as Edge codes are incorporated into the Harmony database.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/14762043
> 
> 
> I would say it looks about as good as my XA2 for DVD upconversion, but others have different opinions. We're hoping scaling can be improved in software, but it doesn't blow the XA2 upscaling out of the water, as some suggested.



What scaler/de-interlacing is used in the XA2?


----------



## rkhobbit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T.Wells* /forum/post/14762740
> 
> 
> When I set the CX777ES output to 480i using the slider on the back of the unit, my picture is very 'washed out' and plain horrible. If I use the 480p output on the CX777ES, the picture is much better (compared to the 480i output). When I bypass the EDGE doing this (480i out), the picture is fine on both my Panasonic AX100 and on my Panasonic 720p plasma.
> 
> 
> However, as stated above, it would be best to use the 480i output as it is not 'as' processed by the DVD player (which the 777ES is has poor PQ).
> 
> 
> -T.Wells



I'm confused about your comment. Could you please clarify?


CX777ES 480i output bypassing EDGE? Was it washed out or fine?

CX777ES 480i ouput with EDGE? Was it "washed out" or was it improved?


Did you see a significant improvement with the CX777ES with EDGE using 480i output to EDGE versus 480P output without EDGE?


Thanks!


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14763845
> 
> 
> What scaler/de-interlacing is used in the XA2?



Reon


----------



## flyingvee

fwiw, my VP50 is for sale; (not a for sale thread







) - in my setup, the Edge does everything I need plus some. (the added NR features are nice - not a deal maker or breaker, but nice.) While I give up the ability to "play" with the Edge - i.e., I can no longer output 960p to my pj - it is stable with my setup, it plays well with my Wyman DVI card, and I'm quite happy.


Again - happy enough that I no longer use or need my VP50; happy enough that there is no way I'd buy a 50pro. My 2 cents.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14763845
> 
> 
> What scaler/de-interlacing is used in the XA2?



silicon optix reon


----------



## ccotenj

my quick summary...


my sources are:

oppo 980

sony bdp-s1

tosh a20

appletv

roku netflix player

fios cable box


avr is pio 82txs... display is pio 150fd (calibrated by umr)... i also have an oppo 3X1 switch (didn't want to use the front hdmi port)...


visually, it's an attractive box... it looks pretty cool sitting on top of the oppo, almost looks like it was made to match... build quality seems to be pretty good, it feels solid...


as others have noted, scaling is more than adequate, de-interlacing is quite good. i experimented in depth with the various edge enhancement/mnr/etc. options, and found that it was best with them turned off. i wasn't "disappointed" with any of this, since the processing in my display doesn't suck, so i wasn't expecting an "OMG!" moment when i hooked it up. that being said, for displays/avrs with lesser processing, it probably would be relatively easy to a/b test and see the difference.


initial setup is very easy and takes no time at all. user interface is good, and almost logical (which is an improvement over most CE equipment these days). firmware updates are a model of ease, and other manufacturers could learn from it. my only quibble with them is that the usb port would be more easily accessed had it been next to the front hdmi port, rather than on the back of the unit. well, one more quibble. an ethernet port to do the firmware updates would have been nice too, so i could have just hooked it into my network switch, but that's a very minor quibble.


hdmi handshaking is solid, and the handshakes happen at a reasonable speed when switching sources. sequencing (i.e. component turn-on sequence) doesn't seem to be an issue for me. side note to those that use appletv as a "jukebox". since the edge doesn't seem to require a display handshake in order to output the audio stream, you can leave your display off. coupled with the apple "remote" app, this makes the appletv a pretty slick jukebox solution.


actual usage is pretty straightforward. once it's in the chain and coded properly in your remote, it's basically transparent. the only thing i had to work around (and this isn't the fault of the edge) is that using "auto" for input selection doesn't work if you have multiple sources that have "always on" hdmi outputs (fios/cable box, appletv, etc.). proper remote setup eliminated this issue.


remote is "adequate" (i only really used it for setup, so i can't comment more than that). for those of us who use harmony universal remotes, there's issues that have already been outlined in other posts.


does someone "need" one? well... it depends... if you only have one or two sources, and your avr/display does a reasonable job of scaling/deinterlacing, i'm not sure. however, if you have a bunch of different sources, it really is a superb av hub/switch that has the added bonus of doing decent processing (not to mention a few other goodies). and given that a 6X1 hdmi switch (without any other inputs like the edge has, let alone the second hdmi out for the audio path) will run half the cost of an edge anyway, it's not that out of line price-wise if all anyone really wants to use it for is a hub, especially if one has non-hdmi sources. helluva lot cheaper than buying a new avr (or display) to get more hdmi ports (which many people seem to be doing).


would i buy it again? yea. do i wish there were some things that were different? sure. but that's true of all CE equipment.


as far as the actual beta test, it was "interesting"...


----------



## Charles R

Can someone comment on the *Fine Detail Enhancement*? Using the Pioneer BDP-51FD Blu-ray player's Detail Enhancement option I noticed it doesn't change what pixels are displayed rather it alters their brightness level. So there isn't any edge enhancement such as ringing.


When applied it simply appears to lighten the light pixels and darken the dark pixels. More so as you increased the setting. Is this what the Edge's Fine Detail Enhancement does or does it actually alter the displayed image by changing which pixels are displayed (such as replacing detail with ringing)?


----------



## Scott_R_K

Anyone pairing the Edge with an Oppo 970 ?

Just curious how the Edge will handle the 480i problem that the MediaTek chip is causing .(as per Dale Adams).


Maybe Josh can answer ?


Scott.................


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K* /forum/post/14764404
> 
> 
> Anyone pairing the Edge with an Oppo 970 ?
> 
> Just curious how the Edge will handle the 480i problem that the MediaTek chip is causing .(as per Dale Adams).
> 
> 
> Maybe Josh can answer ?
> 
> 
> Scott.................



I have that combo. Doesn't it only exhibit it over component? Or was that when the scaler was used...? Refresh my memory.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14764243
> 
> 
> proper remote setup eliminated this issue.



please elaborate


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14764538
> 
> 
> please elaborate



I think he means programming the remote to select the input and not relying on "auto" to work. Works like a charm


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14764538
> 
> 
> please elaborate



sure...










i programmed the remote to tell the edge to switch to a specific input for whatever activity i wanted... rather than defaulting the edge to "auto"...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14764627
> 
> 
> I think he means programming the remote to select the input and not relying on "auto" to work. Works like a charm



beat me to it...


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14764655
> 
> 
> sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i programmed the remote to tell the edge to switch to a specific input for whatever activity i wanted... rather than defaulting the edge to "auto"...



gotcha. having read your good review again I realized that you were not referring to the EDGE remote.


I have only one 'always on' device, so I run that thru my AVR (video processing off) before connecting it to the EDGE. As a result, I can make use of the EDGE's auto input switching (by putting the 'always on' device at the bottom of the input priority list) and auto power off (by turning off my AVR).


----------



## ccotenj

sorry, i should have been clearer about that...


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14764243
> 
> 
> my quick summary...
> 
> 
> ... visually, it's an attractive box... it looks pretty cool sitting on top of the oppo, almost looks like it was made to match... build quality seems to be pretty good, it feels solid...
> 
> 
> as others have noted, scaling is more than adequate, de-interlacing is quite good. i experimented in depth with the various edge enhancement/mnr/etc. options, and found that it was best with them turned off. i wasn't "disappointed" with any of this, since the processing in my display doesn't suck, so i wasn't expecting an "OMG!" moment when i hooked it up. that being said, for displays/avrs with lesser processing, it probably would be relatively easy to a/b test and see the difference. ...



Nice summary. Thanks for the info


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K* /forum/post/14764404
> 
> 
> Anyone pairing the Edge with an Oppo 970 ?
> 
> Just curious how the Edge will handle the 480i problem that the MediaTek chip is causing .(as per Dale Adams).
> 
> 
> Maybe Josh can answer ?
> 
> 
> Scott.................



Seemed to behave the same as the vp50 but it's difficult to reproduce the problem so I can see why you're asking Josh (although ultimately it's academic since you can turn on 480p and use PREP)


edit: I take it all back. sdurani corrects this in a few posts







as apparently the vp50Pro (and by extension the EDGE) either never had this problem, or it's been fixed.


----------



## cpcat

It does excellent film deinterlacing of both 480i/1080i. 480i video deinterlacing is excellent as well. 1080i deinterlacing I'm still deciding on. With test patterns (HQV) it does well. With 1080i football it's fine. The US Open (tennis) showed more jaggies with Edge vs. the Reon in my Integra DTC-9.8. It is possible this was a source-related issue particular to the US Open. I have not heard anyone complain about the 1080i video deinterlacing on the VP50pro and they should be the same.


PReP is excellent and produces identical output as far as I can tell with HDMI 480p via PS3 vs HDMI 480i via my Oppo 970. This means that PS3 owners who own the Edge need not worry about a separate DVD player.










Multichannel PCM audio is broken currently for some AVR's (including mine). This means that I must run sources to the AVR first then to the Edge. They are working on this and hopefully a solution will be forthcoming.


Assuming MPCM audio is fixed, and with the caveat for 1080i video deinterlacing above, I'd put my 9.8 + Edge solution for video/audio processing up against most anything and it will compete (for less cost). What you give up against more expensive VP's are features mostly, not absolute perfromance.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K* /forum/post/14764404
> 
> 
> Anyone pairing the Edge with an Oppo 970 ?
> 
> Just curious how the Edge will handle the 480i problem that the MediaTek chip is causing .(as per Dale Adams).
> 
> 
> Maybe Josh can answer ?
> 
> 
> Scott.................



I saw no problems with Oppo 970/edge and 480i HDMI. 480p from PS3 w/PReP engaged is identical as far as I can tell though.


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14765309
> 
> 
> Multichannel PCM audio is broken currently for some AVR's (including mine). This means that I must run sources to the AVR first then to the Edge. They are working on this and hopefully a solution will be forthcoming.



Any rhyme or reason why some work and some don't? And which ones don't!







Any comment on the Fine Detail Enhancement?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14765309
> 
> 
> It does excellent film deinterlacing of both 480i/1080i. 480i video deinterlacing is excellent as well. 1080i deinterlacing I'm still deciding on. With test patterns (HQV) it does well. With 1080i football it's fine. The US Open (tennis) showed more jaggies with Edge vs. the Reon in my Integra DTC-9.8. It is possible this was a source-related issue particular to the US Open. I have not heard anyone complain about the 1080i video deinterlacing on the VP50pro and they should be the same.
> 
> 
> PReP is excellent and produces identical output as far as I can tell with HDMI 480p via PS3 vs HDMI 480i via my Oppo 970. This means that PS3 owners who own the Edge need not worry about a separate DVD player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multichannel PCM audio is broken currently for some AVR's (including mine). This means that I must run sources to the AVR first then to the Edge. They are working on this and hopefully a solution will be forthcoming.
> 
> 
> Assuming MPCM audio is fixed, and with the caveat for 1080i video deinterlacing above, I'd put my 9.8 + Edge solution for video/audio processing up against most anything and it will compete (for less cost). What you give up against more expensive VP's are features mostly, not absolute perfromance.



Is there a 'list' of AVR's impacted by the MPCM issue? I have an Onkyo 875 and am planning to bypass it for video by using the Audio Only HDMI. My PS3 obviously expects to output MPCM for BD. I guess Ill find out tomorrow when my Edge arrives.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/14765376
> 
> 
> Any rhyme or reason why some work and some don't? And which ones don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comment on the Fine Detail Enhancement?



Re PCM audio problems:

Some Denons, Onkyo/Integra, Anthem AVM 50.


Seems to depend on the firmware of the AVR as well. I'm running the most recent firmware on my 9.8 (I have the problem).


The VP50pro apparently still has some issues with this as well.


Re: edge/detail enhancement

I almost never use edge/detail enhancement as a rule. Resolution suffers looking at test patterns after only a few tics of either.


Negative values of edge/detail enhancement can be used as a way to reduce noise if necessary.


I have them both at zero (default) currently.


----------



## andrewfee

Unfortunately, there are a few things about the beta process that I would like to have discussed, but I don't think I'm allowed to talk about that.


Firstly, the hardware itself. The EDGE is fanless, puts out very little heat, and has an internal power supply so there's no need for a power brick. It has a soft-feel rubber coating of some sort, which is different. I'm not really a fan of it, as it makes it more difficult to clean off dust from it. The front of the EDGE is plastic and feels rather cheap.


One of my complaints about the EDGE is the amount of light it puts out. There is a bright green LED, two amber LEDs (not pictured) a bright blue status LED and there is light spill from the optical output if nothing is connected.



















I have disabled all the other LEDs/displays for my AV gear as I try to get the room as dark as possible, so I've found this to be very annoyingto the point where I plan on opening up my EDGE and covering up these LEDs. (I intended on doing it sooner but felt I should wait until the beta period was over in case anything went wrong)


I should point out though, that this did not seem to be an issue for anyone else in the beta test.



The remote included with the EDGE is reasonably good. It has that soft feel coating again, all the buttons are backlit, and it has learning functions.


Unfortunately, I found that I was running out of buttons on the EDGE remote for a lot of my equipment, and the remote's macro functions are quite useless. Rather than being able to learn several commands for a macro, it can only use commands which have already been programmed into it.


As an example, I wanted to have a macro that would switch to my PVR's input, change the output resolution/refresh rate, and switch my amp to the correct input. To do this, I would need to have three buttons on the remote already programmed for each step, and the macro then combines these presses. As I had already run out of buttons on the remote, it was basically useless for me.


So if I were to program [1] to change input, [2] to change resolution/refresh rate, [3] on the remote to change my amp to the right input, and then [TV] to use a macro of [1][2][3] it would work. But the macro basically works as pressing [1],[2],[3]. If you then re-program [1][2][3] to other functions, the macro will perform those other functions rather than the commands they were at the time. (I hope this makes sense)




While DVDO have previously stated that the EDGE does not have internal test patterns, this is not actually the case. There are internal test patterns, but they're not accessible via the user menus. You need to have a programmable remote and with specific IR codes, you can then access the patterns needed to properly calibrate your display for the EDGE.


This was very frustrating to me until I found out about IR Shell , which allows you to program IR codes into a hacked playstation portable and use it as an IR remote. I then used the PSP to teach these codes to my EDGE remote. (it is only a learning remote, not a programmable one)



So how does it perform?


Well to get it out of the way, the noise reduction and detail enhancement features are junk, as is to be expected. They are worthless on the EDGE, Lumagen's Radiance and any other video processor out there but you already knew that, didn't you?


In the shipping firmware, there is no auto-switching of refresh rates, so you have to manually change between, say, 1080p24/50/60 depending on what source you are watching. (Blu-Ray, PAL content, NTSC content etc.) *I expect this to change in the very near future, however.* _(I can't say anything more than that)_


I am very disappointed with the output options on the EDGEthere is no manual option to switch between a RGB or YCC output (most people find that it outputs RGB to their display) and there is no option to switch between PC and Video levels.


There are (if I remember correctly) three PC resolutions that you can select, all of which use PC levels, but these are 60Hz only. When you choose to output a video resolution such as 720p, you are stuck with video levels.


This is a problem for me, as my projector has a DVI input that only expects PC level inputs and I need 50Hz for PAL content. I can get around it somewhat using the brightness/contrast controls on the projector, but it doesn't look as good as sending the correct levels would.




Most of my usage has been with PAL broadcasts, so deinterlacing 576i via S-Video, and later, RGB+sync from a Topfield TF5800.


Deinterlacing performance is generally very goodI would expect this to be an upgrade over most, if not all displays' internal processing. It's not perfectthere are still instances where you will see combing/stuttering, but that's generally a rare occurrence from what I have seen. Most other equipment I have used that deals with automatic video/film deinterlacing of PAL content fares much worse. It was a significant improvement over my projector's own deinterlacing. (though it is an older displaya Toshiba MT200) While I have not done the comparison myself, I hear that the PAL deinterlacing is a big improvement over a Lumagen HDP.



While I have not personally used it, I hear that PReP works well with SkyHD, producing the best image you can get out of it currently.


Regarding PReP though I have to say I was somewhat disappointed. My main intended use for it, was to fix the absolutely terrible deinterlacing that you get when playing Playstation 2 games on a Playstation 3. However, you can only use either PReP or the game mode, and not both at the same time. Due to the increased delay when game mode is disabled, I found this was effectively useless for me.


I did also find that PReP actually seemed to reduce the quality of the image when playing back DVDs via my Playstation 3, creating what appears to be chroma-upsampling errors. (or a similar artefact)



The scaling performance was very disappointing to me. With the detail enhancement options at 0 (off) there is a *lot* of ringing around edges when you have the EDGE upscale the image. Apparently this can be somewhat reduced by using negative settings, but this is at the expense of detail.


While I have not had the opportunity to do a comparison, it wouldn't surprise me if many of the better displays out there (such as Pioneer) actually do a better job of scaling the image than the EDGE does. It doesn't even come close to Lumagen's performance. (note: I have only seen the Radiance's scaling, but I believe the lower-end Lumagens are either the same, or almost the same)



The calibration options' are very limited with the EDGE. You basically only have controls over the input's brightness, contrast, hue and saturation, and these are all rather coarse controls. I did see an improvement using these with my projector, as it locks out a lot of controls over DVI, but ±1 on any of these controls makes far more of a difference than it really should. There are no greyscale/gamma/CMS controls like you get with a Lumagen HDP.


You'll really be doing calibration with your displays' own controls for the EDGE's output using its test patterns (if you have access to them) and then use the EDGE's input controls to get each device looking as good as possible. With most devices I used, that meant leaving brightness/contrast alone on the EDGE, and making minor hue/saturation changes.


One thing I did find, however, is that the EDGE handled an S-Video input better than my projector did, so the greyscale/gamma was more accurate through the EDGE than directly into the projector.



Another issue I had with the EDGE, which I suppose you could say is my own fault for not realising beforehand, is that there isn't an analogue audio output. There's an analogue audio input, but you can only output audio over HDMI or Optical. I use a stereo amplifier in my setup, so I was expecting to pass audio through the EDGE to compensate for the processing delay.


In practice, this has not really been much of an issue for me, but that is more to do with the fact that I have pretty much given up on accurate lip-sync. In my experience, even if you have the ability to delay the audio to where it is supposed to be in sync with the video, most video delays are somewhat variable, and there can even be issues with specific content where the lip-sync is off.




In the end, I have found that the EDGE is of very limited use to me.


As the EDGE processes in 4:2:2 and introduces a delay to the video, I do not want to use it with my games consoles. (which render in RGB, so there is a loss of colour resolution) Just to be clearthis will not affect any video sources. (Blu-Ray etc. is all 4:2:0)


As sources like Blu-Ray should not need scaling/deinterlacing, I would rather send them straight into the display.


The only source where I actually saw an improvement, and will be using the EDGE, is my PVR, as the 576i deinterlacing is better than anything else that I have. On top of that, I will only be using it for deinterlacing and not scaling, due to the EDGE's performance in that area.


There were two other benefits of using the EDGE in my setup though:

My projector only has Component, Composite, S-Video, VGA and DVI inputs. The EDGE handles the analogue inputs better than the projector does, so that improved the image quality somewhat with those sources. (though I don't generally use them)
As the best I can get out of my PVR going straight into the projector is S-Video, RGBs via the EDGE into the projector was a significant improvement.




Would I buy the EDGE again, or recommend it?


For my setup/usage, I would definitely buy the EDGE again, but not for anything more than the beta price. It is now only used to deinterlace 576i, and get RGBs into my projector rather than S-Video, and the improvement that makes to the image is worth the £300 to me. (I'm a cheapskate, so I tend to watch movies that are broadcast on TV rather than buying DVDs/Blu-Rays unless it's a film I actually know I'll want to watch again)


If all you are looking for is a device to improve the deinterlacing in your setup, then the EDGE is definitely worth considering.


If you want a device to do anything more than that, such as scaling and calibration, you should be looking at Lumagen's offerings instead.


Or, you may want to consider both. Considering the price of the EDGE and a Lumagen HDP, you will probably get better performance using the EDGE to deinterlace and use the HDP's calibration features that anything else in that price range.


----------



## cpcat

I have absolutely no issues with the Edge's scaling capability. However, I use a 1080p projector and the only scaling the Edge does in my setup is from 480/720 to 1080.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14765632
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no issues with the Edge's scaling capability. However, I use a 1080p projector and the only scaling the Edge does in my setup is from 480/720 to 1080.



I tested the EDGE scaling 480p to both 720p and 1080p on a CRT monitor and wasn't happy with the results.


----------



## Chad T

I was considering getting one of these, but I'm pretty bummed/disappointed with the comments so far.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14765707
> 
> 
> I tested the EDGE scaling 480p to both 720p and 1080p on a CRT monitor and wasn't happy with the results.



I'd think you'd have better results outputting 1080i to a CRT monitor...


----------



## Joseph Clark

Could anyone else chime in on the brightness controls? One of the things I expected to be able to do was fairly precise brightness level adjustment for my different sources. Is this something I shouldn't expect to have much control over?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14765632
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no issues with the Edge's scaling capability. However, I use a 1080p projector and the only scaling the Edge does in my setup is from 480/720 to 1080.



How would you contrast Edge's video peformance vs the Reon in your Integra?


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14765751
> 
> 
> I'd think you'd have better results outputting 1080i to a CRT monitor...



A television, perhaps, but on a monitor 1080i looks absolutely terrible. This was a PC monitor capable of something like 2048x1536 maximum.


----------



## Blacklac

Anyone compared the Edge to the Oppo 983?


Seems quite a few people aren't happy with ABT scaling, but the Oppo 983 set at 720p is better than my display, although the display still has the final word since it's 1366x768. Of course it deinterlaces way better than my display too.


I already have a Algolith Flea and I think the Edge may be enough for me for a low budget solution. I just can't afford the Lumagen Radiance XD... at all. So I'd have deinterlacing and NR covered, CIH could be nice for future use. So really, just the lack of picture controls is my only possible issue as long as scaling is atleast as good as the Oppo 983. Mainly my uses would be Cable, SD DVD, Bluray/HD DVD (1080p24 -> 720p/1080i) and MAYBE once in a while the standard xbox.


I'm currently using my AVR, but it is limited to analog processing only. Denon 1909 with Faroudja 2310. SD cable through the Denon is better than my display, I think the Edge would be another step up.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14763724
> 
> 
> HTPC issues concern me. I have 2 home theater PCs, based on the Radeon 4850 with HDMI audio and video out. They work flawlessly going through an Octava HDMI switch, then either to an Onkyo 606 or a Denon 3808 before hitting a Sharp 32" LCD or a Sharp XV-Z 20000 projector. All of this is at 1080p/60. Could you describe your HTPC setup?



My HTPC setup is fairly simple, Core 2 Duo E4400, overclocked to 3GHz, Sapphire Radeon HD 2600XT 256MB PCI-Ex16, MyHD 130 Tuner card connected to antenna, and a Pioneer BD-rom drive.


The DVDO Edge works fine with the DVI from the tuner card, although I do have problems with the coax digital audio being dropped when changing channels or skipping through recordings. The Edge seems to clean up some 1080i material that doesn't look so good, like PBS HD.


The problem is with the output from the Radeon. If I boot with the HTPC connected to the Edge I get to the desktop but have sync issues when I start moving the mouse cursor. I don't know how that's related to the Edge, but I don't have problems when the HTPC is connected thru my Pioneer AVR or direct to my Samsung 5271. Furthermore if I boot with the HTPC connected to the Samsung, then put everything instandby and switch the HDMI cable from the TV input to the Edge input and turn everything back on, life is good, works great... until I have to reboot the HTPC. Fortunately I rarely reboot the PC.


Edit - I should mention I keep my desktop res at 1920x1080 60Hz.


Several other people in the beta reported problems with PC video cards, but I don't know specifically which ones.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14763724
> 
> 
> I assume the Harmony code issues will be resolved before long, as Edge codes are incorporated into the Harmony database.



Commands from the included remote were easily learned on my Harmony 670. However, DVDO gave us the discrete codes as Pronto format hex codes. Getting the codes into a Harmony remote was frustrating to say the least. The harmony software doesn't let you do it directly, but there is a way to convert the pronto codes, then you need to have a second learning remote and alot of time to kill. I went that route. You can also email the codes to Logitech and they will add them to your account. Several other testers found that Logitech seemed to drag their feet getting commands added and didn't add all codes requested.


Josh was working with Logitech to add the Edge to the database, I believe most discrete codes will be there but the test patterns will not be in the database, AFAIK.


Overall, if it wasn't for the HTPC video issues, and the problems with coax digital audio, it would be an excellent Audio/video/HDMI hub. I think the scaling is as good as the XA2, with the added bonus of being able to add more sources.


Brian


----------



## Audiophile20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14762887
> 
> 
> Difficult to answer.
> 
> 
> Do you need an AV Hub? Do you need to do a lot of scaling?
> 
> 
> Based on my experience with EDGE at the moment, Id wait and see how the product develops with software updates.



Rh: I would love to have a way of upscaling our regular TV source - cable or satbox. I have a 47" LCD panel and will be moving to 52" or larger.


My other solution was to think about a VP50 Pro. Not sure the scaling/processing is any better on that either.


Hence my question to you.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14765774
> 
> 
> How would you contrast Edge's video peformance vs the Reon in your Integra?




The Edge has better film deinterlacing both for 1080i and 480i sources. This is looking at both real world material and HQV test discs. The Edge is faster at picking up the sequence and doesn't lose the lock like the Integra (Reon).


For video deinterlacing, they are very comparable. The only real difference I've seen was with the US Open (1080i USA and CBS). Jaggies on the boundary lines seemed more noticeable with the Edge and there was occasional tearing with motion of the players. It's possible this was source related and not the Edge. I don't know. I can tell you I've seen absolutely no problems with 1080i football or any other 1080i video sources since.


I see very little noise with the Edge. I see very little with the Reon either.


The Edge doesn't suffer from the HD/SD colorspace error like the Reon does, although I can't say I was ever really bothered by this with the Integra.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14765387
> 
> 
> Is there a 'list' of AVR's impacted by the MPCM issue? I have an Onkyo 875 and am planning to bypass it for video by using the Audio Only HDMI. My PS3 obviously expects to output MPCM for BD. I guess Ill find out tomorrow when my Edge arrives.



I have an Onkyo 805, v1.06 and have the LPCM issue. I've heard that v1.08 makes it WORSE, so I haven't flashed it yet...


----------



## aaronwt

It's fine with my Denon 3808.

PS3>HDMI 1.3 Switch>EDGE>Denon 3808>Samsung LED DLP


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14765997
> 
> 
> ... For video deinterlacing, they are very comparable. The only real difference I've seen was with the US Open (1080i USA and CBS). Jaggies on the boundary lines seemed more noticeable with the Edge and there was occasional tearing with motion of the players. It's possible this was source related and not the Edge. I don't know. I can tell you I've seen absolutely no problems with 1080i football or any other 1080i video sources since. ...



Since what? Any earlier version of the Edge firmware


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14765920
> 
> 
> ... Seems quite a few people aren't happy with ABT scaling, ...



Really? I haven't seen those posts. Would you provide a link?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14765578
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a few things about the beta process that I would like to have discussed, but I don't think I'm allowed to talk about that.



Um, I think you've already covered everything


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14765763
> 
> 
> Could anyone else chime in on the brightness controls? One of the things I expected to be able to do was fairly precise brightness level adjustment for my different sources. Is this something I shouldn't expect to have much control over?



I found that I needed to make adjustments at the source (if it has a brightness setting) or at the TV (if the source doesn't have a brightness setting) to get the brightness level properly dialed in. As is, the EDGE's intervals are too wide to achieve an optimum setting unless you get lucky.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14767208
> 
> 
> Um, I think you've already covered everything



I was quite careful to keep my comments about the EDGE in its current state with the v51 shipping firmware.


What I meant is that I would have liked to discuss how the beta process itself went (testing etc.) but I don't think I'm allowed to.


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/14765763
> 
> 
> Could anyone else chime in on the brightness controls? One of the things I expected to be able to do was fairly precise brightness level adjustment for my different sources. Is this something I shouldn't expect to have much control over?



Fine adjustment with EDGE currently isnt possible. +/- 1 on brightness/colour/contrast/tint is equivalent to about +/- 5 or 6 on my panasonic plasma tv (th42pv800b)


Ive calibrated everything using the tv controls and just output with EDGE set to 0 for everything...its a real shame.


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiophile20* /forum/post/14765989
> 
> 
> Rh: I would love to have a way of upscaling our regular TV source - cable or satbox. I have a 47" LCD panel and will be moving to 52" or larger.
> 
> 
> My other solution was to think about a VP50 Pro. Not sure the scaling/processing is any better on that either.
> 
> 
> Hence my question to you.



Ok well i havent ever used a vp50pro but from reading what others have said in this thread I believe the output from EDGE and vp50pro is similar however the EDGE allows far less control over some options...colourspace, pc levels etc. I think (but again im no expert) the vp50pro has less inputs and currently doesnt handle HD audio very well (or maybe at all..not sure). As far as I know the scaling/processing on both machines is identical..but remember the scaling on EDGE is currently not great in many peoples opinions here...including mine. Its not horrid but Its not WoW!


If it were my money, based on what Ive read id go for an EDGE over a VP50pro....however I feel the EDGE still is far from the great product it could be, and hence my comment to maybe wait a bit to see how EDGE develops with software upgrades. Control over certain stuff like colourspace/pc levels is really missed, and the processing is still showing average results with jaggies/stuttering etc in some content. All of this could be dramatically improved with software and the EDGE could become something nice.


In its current state I think EDGE does some nice stuff for tv source material, it definitely makes it a bit better and the missing stuff we have mentioned doesnt effect this type of source massively. If you are just buying to improve tv then Id say go for an EDGE now and keep an eye on the software download pages, your machine could get a load better over time. Im sure EDGE will do a better job than the native processing in your LCD tv.


If you are buying as a total video processor option then perhaps hold back a bit for a few months and see if improvements are made in areas that would be useful.


Russ


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14766774
> 
> 
> Really? I haven't seen those posts. Would you provide a link?



Read pages 37 onwards.







Scaling could be a lot better.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14767350
> 
> 
> Read pages 37 onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaling could be a lot better.



I only have 20 pages available...


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14767356
> 
> 
> I only have 20 pages available...



On this thread? MMmmm well read anything posted since the response saying EDGE Beta was over.


Basically the scaling on EDGE seems to be not as good as other products people have used..Lumagen for example. I myself have not done direct comparisons so its best if people comment themselves.


Russ


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14767369
> 
> 
> On this thread? MMmmm well read anything posted since the response saying EDGE Beta was over.
> 
> 
> Basically the scaling on EDGE seems to be not as good as other products people have used..Lumagen for example. I myself have not done direct comparisons so its best if people comment themselves.
> 
> 
> Russ




I forgot to add the smiley. I have more than the default number of "posts per page" set in my forum preferences. Thanks for responding though!


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14765578
> 
> 
> In the shipping firmware, there is no auto-switching of refresh rates, so you have to manually change between, say, 1080p24/50/60 depending on what source you are watching. (Blu-Ray, PAL content, NTSC content etc.) *I expect this to change in the very near future, however.* _(I can't say anything more than that)_





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14767299
> 
> 
> I was quite careful to keep my comments about the EDGE in its current state with the v51 shipping firmware.



Really? You're lucky I'm not Anchor Bay's legal counsel


----------



## eiren

I think I would mostly agree with Andrewfee's review. EDGE is a great AV hub, in that you can plug in everything you've got and let it do it's thing. It's nice to have everything controlled from a central unit. However, it's a shame you can't force the second HDMI output to be a clone of the first HDMI output so you can feed two screens at once.


The biggest problem for me with EDGE is the scaling is just not as good as Lumagen's scaling. As Andrew stated, you get subtle ringing around everything, and the only way to minimise this is to reduce the detail and edge controls to negative values, but this loses details and makes things too soft. However, the scaling is exactly the same as you'd see on the more expensive VP50pro by all accounts.


Test patterns being locked away so only Pronto users can get to them is very annoying as well. Would have been nice for them to put these deep in a menu someplace.


As Andrew also said, not being able to output YCC is a real pain too. I don't like having it convert to RGB for everything.


Having said all that though, it's definitely made the picture on my JVC and my Samsung look better. It removes a fair few motion artefacts on the HD100, and of course greatly improves on the Samsung plasma processing.


I would say if you want a relatively inexpensive AV hub that has some half decent processing, then EDGE is great. Otherwise, if you're just looking for something to vastly improve your picture quality, then get a secondhand HDP or HDQ from Lumagen. You'd be able to get these for about the same price.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14767436
> 
> 
> Really? You're lucky I'm not Anchor Bay's legal counsel



You've certainly been acting like you are... give it a rest please. It's not your responsibility.



Moving swiftly on, I think it's prudent to point out that software is still being developed, and the beta testers will be continuing to test new software. So people who get their production units should continue to check Anchor Bay's EDGE homepage to get the software as its released.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14767564
> 
> 
> Otherwise, if you're just looking for something to vastly improve your picture quality, then get a secondhand HDP or HDQ from Lumagen. You'd be able to get these for about the same price.



Really? Concentrating only on deinterlacing and scaling, you think an HDP can get similar or better results?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14767588
> 
> 
> Really? Concentrating only on deinterlacing and scaling, you think an HDP can get similar or better results?



No. The deinterlacing on the HDP is not as advanced.


I don't see the "scaling problems" others here are seeing. Scaling is a relatively straightforward process. It may be that these artifacts some are seeing are coming from elsewhere. Most of the folks having these issues are from the UK it seems. Maybe some connection there w/PAL sources, don't know.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14767588
> 
> 
> Really? Concentrating only on deinterlacing and scaling, you think an HDP can get similar or better results?



Depends on the source really. The EDGE certainly does video deinterlacing much better than the older Lumagens, however for film deinterlacing was about the same and for general scaling... the HDP I compared in an a/b test was much better than EDGE.


There's some photos here from a Radiance & VP50pro comparison that was done on these forums that illustrates the difference perfectly (i.e they are exactly the same):


EDGE:












HDP/Lumagen:











There are pros and cons for each obviously, i.e. older Lumagens can't take a 1080/60 input, only 1080/24 input etc. EDGE has a far nicer interface, and really integrates well into a system. It passes HD audio very nicely (with the exception of a few makes & models of amp/processors).


If DVDO can get the scaling and PQ to be as good as the older Lumagen models, then they've got a World beating product. Hopefully we can get them there.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14765997
> 
> 
> The Edge has better film deinterlacing both for 1080i and 480i sources. This is looking at both real world material and HQV test discs. The Edge is faster at picking up the sequence and doesn't lose the lock like the Integra (Reon).
> 
> 
> For video deinterlacing, they are very comparable. The only real difference I've seen was with the US Open (1080i USA and CBS). Jaggies on the boundary lines seemed more noticeable with the Edge and there was occasional tearing with motion of the players. It's possible this was source related and not the Edge. I don't know. I can tell you I've seen absolutely no problems with 1080i football or any other 1080i video sources since.
> 
> 
> I see very little noise with the Edge. I see very little with the Reon either.
> 
> 
> The Edge doesn't suffer from the HD/SD colorspace error like the Reon does, although I can't say I was ever really bothered by this with the Integra.



With the US open it was source related. If I take the EDGE or VP50pro out of my video chain with the US Open it looks terrible with my Samsung sets and Toshiba sets. It looks terrible with the Gefen scaler and whats in my Denon 3808.

But once I put the EDGE or VP50pro back in the video chain, at least 90% of the crap I saw goes away.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14767600
> 
> 
> I don't see the "scaling problems" others here are seeing. Scaling is a relatively straightforward process. It may be that these artifacts some are seeing are coming from elsewhere. Most of the folks having these issues are from the UK it seems. Maybe some connection there w/PAL sources, don't know.




I don't see problems in my setup either. I defnitely don't see ringing as long as Edge enhancment is low or off like one or zero. I rarely watch SD content, only one show a week but I haven't noticed anything from that. Most of my content I watch is 720P, 1080i, and 1080P24 and I've seen no problems with jaggies etc, with that content.


One thing for sure is that if I take the EDGE out of the video chain and use my Samsung LCD, LED DLP, or Toshiba set internal processing the picture looks bad compared to what comes out of the EDGE. EVEN using the GEFen HTS or the Denon3808 scaling, those two look terrible in comparison to what comes out of my EDGE or VP50 pro.


And for the price, the EDGE is an amazing value. It's the best bang for the buck.


----------



## dlm10541

I think we are splitting hairs on the Lumagen/DVDO comparison. I think it is generally accepted that Lumagen has state of the art scaling while ABT has state of the art deinterlacing. Combining scaling and deinterlacing both are excellent products and beat most everything else that is out there.


Other than those who watch test patterns I think it would be difficult to see the differences in the real world.


As another point someone earlier asked how The EDGE compares to the upscaling in the Oppo 983. The Oppo uses the same ABT technology and is considered the best upscaling DVD player so you can draw your own conclusion.

I have not used the Oppo so I have no first hand opinion.


My Oppo 980H at 480i into the EDGE results in an excellent picture.


I also think that those expecting a "wow" will be disappointed. The real wow is getting your first HD display.

At that point many become unhappy with SD sources.


The EDGE will improve SD sources however it will not remove all (some but not all) the garbage common to cable/satellite.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Has anyone had any audio troubles with any Onkyo models? I have the Onkyo Pro 885, and I'm hoping audio, from the HDMI audio only jack, will work without a hitch when bitstreaming.


----------



## scsiraid

Could somebody expand on what the Multichannel PCM problem is? Does it just not work at all or what? I have an Onkyo 875 so it would seem that I will be affected. I sure hope a FW fix is on the way.....


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14767717
> 
> 
> I think we are splitting hairs on the Lumagen/DVDO comparison. I think it is generally accepted that Lumagen has state of the art scaling while ABT has state of the art deinterlacing. Combining scaling and deinterlacing both are excellent products and beat most everything else that is out there.
> 
> 
> Other than those who watch test patterns I think it would be difficult to see the differences in the real world.
> 
> 
> As another point someone earlier asked how The EDGE compares to the upscaling in the Oppo 983. The Oppo uses the same ABT technology and is considered the best upscaling DVD player so you can draw your own conclusion.
> 
> I have not used the Oppo so I have no first hand opinion.
> 
> 
> My Oppo 980H at 480i into the EDGE results in an excellent picture.
> 
> 
> I also think that those expecting a "wow" will be disappointed. The real wow is getting your first HD display.
> 
> At that point many become unhappy with SD sources.
> 
> 
> The EDGE will improve SD sources however it will not remove all (some but not all) the garbage common to cable/satellite.



Regarding the Oppo and the Edge using the same tech. . . would it make a diff that the oppo uses a 2 chip solution vs the edge using a 1 chip solution.


Jimi


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/14767768
> 
> 
> Regarding the Oppo and the Edge using the same tech. . . would it make a diff that the oppo uses a 2 chip solution vs the edge using a 1 chip solution.
> 
> 
> Jimi



The single chip solution offers more features than the 2 chip. However, Oppo is not enabling any of the additonal functionality in the single chip 983's.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14767755
> 
> 
> Could somebody expand on what the Multichannel PCM problem is? Does it just not work at all or what? I have an Onkyo 875 so it would seem that I will be affected. I sure hope a FW fix is on the way.....



I missed that post. Would you mind linking to it or telling me the post number?


Do you prefer LPCM to bitstreaming?


----------



## Blacklac

I asked about the Oppo and I already own one. I just wondered if the initial firmware for the edge left the scaling a little lacking or something after the couple reports I read. I'm very happy with my 983. I guess I really need to decide if it's worth it to me. The Faroudja in my AVR was a major improvement for my SD cable and I don't think the Edge with be a whole lot better. Atleast I could run my Pioneer 51 source direct to the Edge, but again I really don't need it cause I have the 983. I'll probably cave when I get my tax rebate.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14767717
> 
> 
> I think we are splitting hairs on the Lumagen/DVDO comparison. I think it is generally accepted that Lumagen has state of the art scaling while ABT has state of the art deinterlacing. Combining scaling and deinterlacing both are excellent products and beat most everything else that is out there.
> 
> 
> Other than those who watch test patterns I think it would be difficult to see the differences in the real world.
> 
> 
> As another point someone earlier asked how The EDGE compares to the upscaling in the Oppo 983. The Oppo uses the same ABT technology and is considered the best upscaling DVD player so you can draw your own conclusion.
> 
> I have not used the Oppo so I have no first hand opinion.
> 
> 
> My Oppo 980H at 480i into the EDGE results in an excellent picture.
> 
> 
> I also think that those expecting a "wow" will be disappointed. The real wow is getting your first HD display.
> 
> At that point many become unhappy with SD sources.
> 
> 
> The EDGE will improve SD sources however it will not remove all (some but not all) the garbage common to cable/satellite.



this is a pretty fair assessment of things...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14767829
> 
> 
> Do you prefer LPCM to bitstreaming?



The result is bit for bit identical whether decoding in the player or AVR.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14767829
> 
> 
> I missed that post. Would you mind linking to it or telling me the post number?
> 
> 
> Do you prefer LPCM to bitstreaming?



MPCM

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...a#post14765451 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...m#post14766671 


As to my preference.... I would prefer bitstreaming but I currently have a PS3 for BD so Im stuck in PCM-ville if I want Lossless Audio.


----------



## aaronwt

I prefer bitstreaming too. I only use my PS3 with BDs that have 2.0 content. Once my BD35 ships I won't be using my PS3 with any optical media any more.

with my Denon 3808, the bitstreamed audio sounds better than pcm but this of course has nothing to do with the EDGE but whatever internal processing(or lack of) it does with pcm and bitstreamed audio.


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K* /forum/post/14764404
> 
> 
> Anyone pairing the Edge with an Oppo 970 ?



Yes.


> Quote:
> _Just curious how the Edge will handle the 480i problem that the MediaTek chip is causing .(as per Dale Adams)._



If the EDGE was based on the VP50, then it may have picked up the interpolated pixels from the Oppo and given a softer picture with 480i. But, since the EDGE is based on the VP50pro, it picks up the source pixels from the 480i output and gets around the 480i problem that Dale had described. I compared the 970's 480i output to 480p output (using PreP) and saw no difference. Tried the comparison on different types of material: live action (film based and video), CG movies, lots of anime, etc.


On a separate note, one of the nicest things about the EDGE is initial set-up. The moment I plugged it in and turned it on, it immediately recognized my TV (right down to the model number) and automatically set the output resolution to match. Gave me hope for HDMI. Handshaking, while not perfect, was pretty stable.


Sanjay


----------



## BENN0

Has anyone tested the performance of 480i from an NTSC film DVD to 1080p24?


Detailed pictures of the device (if the beta units use the same housing as the retail version) would be appreciated as well


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14767600
> 
> 
> No. The deinterlacing on the HDP is not as advanced.
> 
> 
> I don't see the "scaling problems" others here are seeing. Scaling is a relatively straightforward process. It may be that these artifacts some are seeing are coming from elsewhere. Most of the folks having these issues are from the UK it seems. Maybe some connection there w/PAL sources, don't know.



The ringing is quite apparent. Just look at where active material meets letterbox bars. Big 'ole ringing line. I see the same thing on our Terranex mini. The linked photos of the Radiance test patterns (the ringing ones) are exactly what I'm seeing with the EDGE.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/14768354
> 
> 
> The ringing is quite apparent. Just look at where active material meets letterbox bars. Big 'ole ringing line. I see the same thing on our Terranex mini. The linked photos of the Radiance test patterns (the ringing ones) are exactly what I'm seeing with the EDGE.



That's a good way of seeing it with every day material, another is with text/menus on screen... for instance the Sky menu on satellite STBs.


Let's make it clear though, it's not horrific ringing that makes things unwatchable. It's definitely a much better picture than a lot of displays will give you, but it's not what you'd want from a top notch scaler/processor... even at this price point.


It's still an excellent product though, and I am crossing my fingers that hopefully this can be addressed in some manner.


----------



## T.Wells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhobbit* /forum/post/14763911
> 
> 
> I'm confused about your comment. Could you please clarify?
> 
> 
> CX777ES 480i output bypassing EDGE? Was it washed out or fine?
> 
> CX777ES 480i ouput with EDGE? Was it "washed out" or was it improved?
> 
> 
> Did you see a significant improvement with the CX777ES with EDGE using 480i output to EDGE versus 480P output without EDGE?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry. I'll try this:


CX777ES (480i output) -> EDGE -> Display = Horrible Picture Quality

CX777ES (480p output) -> EDGE -> Display = Good Picture Quality

CX777ES (480i output) -> Display = OK Picture


I was trying to say that there is a problem with the EDGE taking the 480i output of the CX777ES right now. Hopefully this will be fixed soon. Changing to a 480p output fixes the this problem but I think you should be sending a 480i output to the EDGE to take full advantage of it's VP power.


-T.Wells


----------



## joerod

I have become a fan of the VP50pro recently. And having the Edge actually made me become an even bigger fan of the 50pro. Not to say the Edge is not good enough. It will get the job done for most set ups. Just not mine. As you have already read there are some features that I simply miss to much. My main gripe was the colorspace or lack of selecting. My VW200 can accept all of them. I like sending either 4:2:2 or 4:4:4 and the Edge only likes to send RGB. I wish they would have at least been able to make that pass through if it was not going to be user friendly. Forcing RGB these days is like having to eat at the same restaurant every day of the week. Now some displays it will not matter but to some it will. In other words, results will vary... I will say though that the MNR (mosquito) was nice like the 50pro's. I only used it on low with SD dvds and 1080i DirecTV. The easiest way to test it or see it work is to watch a football or baseball game. When the score is being showed (usually constantly) you can sometimes see a little noise around it. When MNR is on low it does disappear. Also, the remote is pretty cool. A remote that cool should only come with the 50pro!







Seriously, I hope they sell them separate.







As for deinterlacing it still seemed a little bit behind the 50pro. Not as noticable though on my other displays (plasma/lcds)... But more so on my big screen. I really did not expect the same results on a product that costs substantially less though. For the price you do get a lot of HDMI inputs and some good features. Fine and Detail are also beneficial for me. I can get a very sharp picture without adding artifacts. I find if I tweak and spend time I can achieve a very good picture. See pics 2 & 3...


So in conclusion I will say that it is not a 50pro but that is not a bad thing. It still will work for most everyone looking for a good VP/great HDMI switcher that has a cool wizard to set up everything for you. It just so happens I need some of the other features I get from the 50pro. Besides colorspace I am also a cheesey fan of the Curtain...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14768540
> 
> 
> I have become a fan of the VP50pro recently. And having the Edge actually made me become an even bigger fan of the 50pro. Not to say the Edge is not good enough. It will get the job done for most set ups. Just not mine. As you have already read there are some features that I simply miss to much. My main gripe was the colorspace or lack of selecting. My VW200 can accept all of them. I like sending either 4:2:2 or 4:4:4 and the Edge only likes to send RGB. I wish they would have at least been able to make that pass through if it was not going to be user friendly. Forcing RGB these days is like having to eat at the same restaurant every day of the week. Now some displays it will not matter but to some it will. In other words, results will vary... I will say though that the MNR (mosquito) was nice like the 50pro's. I only used it on low with SD dvds and 1080i DirecTV. The easiest way to test it or see it work is to watch a football or baseball game. When the score is being showed (usually constantly) you can sometimes see a little noise around it. When MNR is on low it does disappear. Also, the remote is pretty cool. A remote that cool should only come with the 50pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope they sell them separate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for deinterlacing it still seemed a little bit behind the 50pro. Not as noticable though on my other displays (plasma/lcds)... But more so on my big screen. I really did not expect the same results on a product that costs substantially less though. For the price you do get a lot of HDMI inputs and some good features. Fine and Detail are also beneficial for me. I can get a very sharp picture without adding artifacts. I find if I tweak and spend time I can achieve a very good picture. See pics 2 & 3...
> 
> 
> So in conclusion I will say that it is not a 50pro but that is not a bad thing. It still will work for most everyone looking for a good VP/great HDMI switcher that has a cool wizard to set up everything for you. It just so happens I need some of the other features I get from the 50pro. Besides colorspace I am also a cheesey fan of the Curtain...



So Joe,


How does it compare to the Reon in your Onkyo?


----------



## joerod

Now that is a good question. What I did was test 1080i deinterlacing to 1080p. They are very close. The bigger difference there is the Edge can adjust the picture to make a bigger difference than my 885 PRO's REON can. I would easily choose the Edge over the receivers/pre amps out there...


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14767680
> 
> 
> with the us open it was source related.



+1


----------



## scsiraid

Edge is 'in the house'!!


Pics...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2468737...7607610552331/


----------



## BENN0

Has anyone been able to compare the de-interlacing and scaling capabilities with the HQV Realta implementation in the Denon DVD-3930?


----------



## rsteagal100

Hi. I am new to this forum. I have read a lot of differing opinions on this product. My current set up is:

PDP6020FD

Mirage Onistat V2s 7.1 surround system

BD-UP5000

TX-SR705 - all are hooked into this unit via the HDMI 1080P pass through and then to the TV.


On a scale of 1-10 10 being the best how would you rate the SD quality (for a satellite system) of the DVDO Edge? Would you recommend placing the DVDO Edge after the setup listed above to the TV (HDMI cable from the receiver to the Edge to the TV). THE BD-UP5000 has a pretty good Reon scaler in it. Do you think the DVDO Edge would add any additional picture quality to the BD-UP5000?


----------



## ccotenj

sd on a scale of 1-10 is hard to quantify, since a "10" doesn't exist... i'd say it does a pretty decent job of it, somewhat better than the processing in my display... however, i don't watch a lot of sd television (speed channel, maybe a couple others), so others might comment on that...


i think it's unlikely that putting 2 scalers in sequence will improve things... the general rule of thumb is that you want to feed your scaler the most un-molested signal that you can...


----------



## rsteagal100

Thanks. The one area the Pioneer PDP6020 is challenged IMHO is SD channel performance. (Of course the black levels and contrast ratios are out of the park!) TG Dish has a lot more HD channels. My primary purpose for the Edge is to make SD look a bit better.


----------



## G.M.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14770241
> 
> 
> sd on a scale of 1-10 is hard to quantify, since a "10" doesn't exist... i'd say it does a pretty decent job of it, somewhat better than the processing in my display... however, i don't watch a lot of sd television (speed channel, maybe a couple others), so others might comment on that...
> 
> 
> i think it's unlikely that putting 2 scalers in sequence will improve things... the general rule of thumb is that you want to feed your scaler the most un-molested signal that you can...



...and if my purchase of an EDGE was *primarily to improve the viewing of SD [/B]DVD's would your answer probably be about the same or could I expect significantly better results?


(Equipment [all Pioneer Elite]: 151FD, SC-07, and BDP-05)


-GeorgeM*


----------



## Gary J

SD DVDs are the sweet spot for these video processors. The picture will improve more than overly compressed satellite or cable signals.


----------



## jackox

The EDGE is a very solid product.

It performs very well on both SD and HD.

Like any scaler out there it needs to be feed in with a decent quality video, very bad video won't get much of a benefit (crap stays crap).

But that being said it will perform pretty good on average quality video, it won't look near HD (as they say) but you will get some nice improvements.


The Detail enhancement and Edge enhancement will be helpful to get a detailed crisp picture on both good SD and HD. The Mosquito NR will only work on Mosquito noise, so keep in mind that this filter is NOT a noise reduction.


Think a minute on what the EDGE can do, with a decent number of inputs, more than some other scalers and think about its price. Well it is difficult to look around and find anything like it.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14768540
> 
> 
> I have become a fan of the VP50pro recently. And having the Edge actually made me become an even bigger fan of the 50pro. Not to say the Edge is not good enough. It will get the job done for most set ups. Just not mine. As you have already read there are some features that I simply miss to much. My main gripe was the colorspace or lack of selecting. My VW200 can accept all of them. I like sending either 4:2:2 or 4:4:4 and the Edge only likes to send RGB. I wish they would have at least been able to make that pass through if it was not going to be user friendly. Forcing RGB these days is like having to eat at the same restaurant every day of the week. Now some displays it will not matter but to some it will. In other words, results will vary... I will say though that the MNR (mosquito) was nice like the 50pro's. I only used it on low with SD dvds and 1080i DirecTV. The easiest way to test it or see it work is to watch a football or baseball game. When the score is being showed (usually constantly) you can sometimes see a little noise around it. When MNR is on low it does disappear. Also, the remote is pretty cool. A remote that cool should only come with the 50pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope they sell them separate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for deinterlacing it still seemed a little bit behind the 50pro. Not as noticable though on my other displays (plasma/lcds)... But more so on my big screen. I really did not expect the same results on a product that costs substantially less though. For the price you do get a lot of HDMI inputs and some good features. Fine and Detail are also beneficial for me. I can get a very sharp picture without adding artifacts. I find if I tweak and spend time I can achieve a very good picture. See pics 2 & 3...
> 
> 
> So in conclusion I will say that it is not a 50pro but that is not a bad thing. It still will work for most everyone looking for a good VP/great HDMI switcher that has a cool wizard to set up everything for you. It just so happens I need some of the other features I get from the 50pro. Besides colorspace I am also a cheesey fan of the Curtain...



Joe,

with re: to RBG how does this affect those that use the high speed setting on the new pioneer players? we can do an auto for color space or set it to what we like as you know. If we out 4:2: or 4:4:4 does it change it to RBG so everything is null and void then or dies it just pass it through?


jimi


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14767755
> 
> 
> Could somebody expand on what the Multichannel PCM problem is? Does it just not work at all or what? I have an Onkyo 875 so it would seem that I will be affected. I sure hope a FW fix is on the way.....




Still not sure what the issue with MPCM is... Ive got mine set up now and MPCM from the PS3 seems to be fine...


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14771739
> 
> 
> Still not sure what the issue with MPCM is... Ive got mine set up now and MPCM from the PS3 seems to be fine...



High sample-rate music, RE: DVDA/SACD played as LPCM out of some players (oppo970) downsample the music to a maximum of 48kHz. Also, channel mapping is sometimes incorrect, though I should double check on that...


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14771739
> 
> 
> Still not sure what the issue with MPCM is... Ive got mine set up now and MPCM from the PS3 seems to be fine...



With some AVRs the dialog is missing in the center channel. Most are OK.


----------



## joerod

Jimim, that was a great question. The Pioneer will send in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 and no matter what the Edge will change it to RGB. That is the MAIN reason I am keeping my 50pro and not switching to the Edge. Does it look bad? No. But I like the Pioneer or whatever player I am using to send 4:4:4 into my PJ. When comparing there is a noticable difference on my large screen. If I had a display that only accepted RGB or even a plasma or LCD then it would not be that big of a factor. But in my set up it does make a difference. Still though, the Edge is easily the best bang for the buck VP ever made.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G.M.* /forum/post/14770530
> 
> 
> ...and if my purchase of an EDGE was *primarily to improve the viewing of SD [/B]DVD's would your answer probably be about the same or could I expect significantly better results?
> 
> 
> (Equipment [all Pioneer Elite]: 151FD, SC-07, and BDP-05)
> 
> 
> -GeorgeM
> *


*


sd-dvd's are a different animal than sd-tv... no provider issues, signal issues, etc.


given your equipment (heh, heh heh







), i would say that you would see some improvement... how much? again, hard to quantify, one person's "night and day" (my least favorite term on avs) is another person's "so what?"... someone else posted that sd-dvd is the sweet spot for this box, and it would be hard to argue that (sd-tv really is a crappy source, and there really isn't much that CAN be done)... i will say that going 480i from the oppo 980 to the edge and then to the 150fd gives me the best results of any of the various different connections/setups i tried (and i tried a lot)... this is also consistent with my experiments with the netflix player...


is it "near hd"? depends on how you define it. it's certainly a lot nearer to "near hd" than an average upscaling dvd player, that's for sure. "hd" varies considerably, in my experience. yea, a great blu-ray/hd-dvd transfer of an "eye candy" movie is going to blow everything else away. that being said, a small percentage of movies are "eye candy". for most movies, imo, you aren't losing a lot with good upscaled sd vs. hdm... ymmv...*


----------



## ccotenj

myself (and a few others) have touched on this point, but it's something that everyone needs to remember...


the edge isn't the "be all/end all" of video processors... it wasn't designed to be... when evaluating whether or not the edge is for you, you need to consider what it WILL do vs. what it WON'T do... my "guess" is that dvdo aimed for the top 5% of the hdtv owner market with this box (i.e. people who want better processing than what they have with their existing setup, and want/need more inputs than they currently have) vs. the top .1% of hdtv owners who are willing to go to very large expense for very small gains (nothing wrong with that, but i don't believe that to be the target market).


are there other processors with better scaling? sure. are there other processors with more options? sure again. but keep in mind this is a 800 dollar box, not a 3500 dollar box. for what the box is designed to do, it does the job. lots of inputs, more than adequate scaling, nice deinterlacing, and ridiculously easy to setup and use.


i don't work for dvdo nor care if anyone buys an edge. just trying to keep some perspective on the discussion. imo, the bang for the buck of the edge is large. even if you look at it as purely an av hub/switch, the price isn't out of line, and when you add in the other features, it becomes a bargain.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14771950
> 
> 
> Jimim, that was a great question. The Pioneer will send in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 and no matter what the Edge will change it to RGB. That is the MAIN reason I am keeping my 50pro and not switching to the Edge. Does it look bad? No. But I like the Pioneer or whatever player I am using to send 4:4:4 into my PJ. When comparing there is a noticable difference on my large screen. If I had a display that only accepted RGB or even a plasma or LCD then it would not be that big of a factor. But in my set up it does make a difference. Still though, the Edge is easily the best bang for the buck VP ever made.



That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. That is kinda too bad. I have been using the high speed setting and been messing with the diff color spaces and usually do the same as you. Oh well still not a deal breaker. I wish there was a passthrough!


jimi


----------



## shingdaz

I have to comment regarding the Fine-Detail ~Edge enhancement issues some testers where having> I have my settings cranked to (+90's)-(-90's) on my Vpro ~ and there is absolutly no ringing problems as have been described> I also have a flea with fine detail set to near max> Without fine detail set to large settings my SD images become blurred and unfocused> so I don't see how setting of ~0 improves picture quality? I also assume the edge has the exact same chip for edge~detail enhansments as the *pro.


I find it's upscaling properties usefull and nominal> since it provides deeper resolution than a standard SD or SD DVD signal> this results in better off angle viewing where the image does not fade, but stays solid.( on good broadcasts).


I do have a concern of it's on board LED lighting in a dark room, which could become a nuisance.


* I also hope there is a firmware update for colorspace outputs> since the edge seems to revert most signals to ouput @ RGB levels?...although I do suspect it could be how it decodes older EDID commands with older displays that can output 4:2:2. I assume it will output 4:2:2 to newer displays auto-matically?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14772444
> 
> 
> even if you look at it as purely an av hub/switch, the price isn't out of line



I beg your pardon?


----------



## joerod

It will not send 4:2:2 to newer displays. Only RGB. And I am not sure that is something that can be changed with a firmware...


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14772632
> 
> 
> It will not send 4:2:2 to newer displays. Only RGB. And I am not sure that is something that can be changed with a firmware...



So what happens if you even have high speed on? Do you even get a picture?


jimi


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14772632
> 
> 
> It will not send 4:2:2 to newer displays. Only RGB. And I am not sure that is something that can be changed with a firmware...



I'd suspect it could be changed. The Edge does processing in 422 and originally selectable colorspace output was supposed to be a feature.


Now whether it will be changed is another question.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14771950
> 
> 
> Jimim, that was a great question. The Pioneer will send in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2 and no matter what the Edge will change it to RGB. That is the MAIN reason I am keeping my 50pro and not switching to the Edge. Does it look bad? No. But I like the Pioneer or whatever player I am using to send 4:4:4 into my PJ. When comparing there is a noticable difference on my large screen. If I had a display that only accepted RGB or even a plasma or LCD then it would not be that big of a factor. But in my set up it does make a difference. Still though, the Edge is easily the best bang for the buck VP ever made.



You realise that video is encoded as 4:2:0, and that RGB is also a 4:4:4 colour format? Your display will eventually have to convert it to RGB anyway, considering that the image is drawn in RGB.


I'm not saying that there can't be a difference with your display, but I'm surprised it is a $2700 difference to you. The same thing goes for deinterlacing. Isn't the EDGE supposed to be the VP50 on a chip? (rather than using FPGAs)



For people wondering about how well the mosquito NR works, here's off/low/high from my PVR's EPG:










These aren't great photos reallythe difference between off/low is more apparent than it is here. Personally, I wouldn't recommend using it at all.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14772532
> 
> 
> I have to comment regarding the Fine-Detail ~Edge enhancement issues some testers where having> I have my settings cranked to (+90's)-(-90's) on my Vpro ~ and there is absolutly no ringing problems as have been described> I also have a flea with fine detail set to near max> Without fine detail set to large settings my SD images become blurred and unfocused> so I don't see how setting of ~0 improves picture quality? I also assume the edge has the exact same chip for edge~detail enhansments as the *pro.



Please don't take this the wrong way, but how close are you sitting to your display (need to know the size as well) and have you had your eyesight tested recently? I mean this sincerely, and not as an insult, as I've recently had to get glasses myself, even though I thought my eyesight was absolutely fine.


It may simply be that you prefer the look of an oversharpened image rather than a natural one, but if you're having to use two devices to enhance the sharpness of an image I'm not so sure.


----------



## Scott_R_K

Thanks to choddo2006 and sdurani for the replies . Good information .


Scott.............


----------



## shingdaz

My eye site is 20/20_ 32"-display 8~feet from the front> Without fine detail, the image shows it's normal optics @ slightly blurred due to compression from SD broadcasters saving bandwidth (natural image)> fine detail gives better overall focus to the image indefinatly and significantly from a focused point of view. I don't see any sort of ringing artifacts at all either> my TV's sharpness settings are turned off as they distort at only +2 increments from 0.


* SD broadcasters really cheap out when it comes to sending signals with good focus, since it uses up more bandwidth, they can't provide you with,so in the end the "natural image is blurred not matter what" except on HD signals.


I also don't see why RGB is the only colorspace output format? I assumed 4:2:2 is a higher bitrate than RGB? So why use outdated technology?


----------



## Joseph Clark

I cancelled my pre-order of the Edge today. I was a little too disheartened to hear the reports after a couple of days out of secrecy. I was disappointed to hear that the Edge allows only crude control over brightness, and that it offers only RGB out. I have an all-HDMI, all-1080(i and p) configuration for my rigs now, including HTPCs. Both HTPCs have Radeon 4850s, but I'm not a gamer, so I use these mainly for 1080p HD movie and TV playback. All my sources can output video levels, even the HTPCs, but brightness is one area where I needed finer control. I also realized after reading the reports that my Sharp XV-Z20000 probably deinterlaces as well as I need, at least to the point that the Edge wouldn't provide enough of a difference to make it worth my while. Since I have a Denon 3808 and an Octava 3x2 HDMI switch (thus, lots of HDMI inputs), I was left with one thing that I thought I'd really like to have - mosquito noise reduction. Again, not worth the cost. Not having the flexibility that, say, a Lumagen HDP (mcuh less a Radiance or VP50Pro), gives over video level input and output, coupled with coarse brightness controls, makes it less than ideal, I think, for a lot of people. If the software is upgraded to handle brightness and signal level more flexibly, I'll reconsider. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14772724
> 
> 
> You realise that video is encoded as 4:2:0, and that RGB is also a 4:4:4 colour format? Your display will eventually have to convert it to RGB anyway, considering that the image is drawn in RGB.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that there can't be a difference with your display, but I'm surprised it is a $2700 difference to you. The same thing goes for deinterlacing. Isn't the EDGE supposed to be the VP50 on a chip? (rather than using FPGAs)
> 
> 
> 
> For people wondering about how well the mosquito NR works, here's off/low/high from my PVR's EPG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't great photos really—the difference between off/low is more apparent than it is here. Personally, I wouldn't recommend using it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but how close are you sitting to your display (need to know the size as well) and have you had your eyesight tested recently? I mean this sincerely, and not as an insult, as I've recently had to get glasses myself, even though I thought my eyesight was absolutely fine.
> 
> 
> It may simply be that you prefer the look of an oversharpened image rather than a natural one, but if you're having to use two devices to enhance the sharpness of an image I'm not so sure.



With just the FLea anywhere near max for enhancement(mine is at zero) it does terrible things to the image. The same with the EDGE or VP50pro. I have my EE on 1 and Fine detail on 3. This is only with broadcast sources. FOr BD/HD DVD I have everything set to zero and my Flea is only for broadcast sources and my VUDU box. I don't use the FLEA with HD DVD or BD.


----------



## cpcat

In most cases there won't be any noticeable difference b/w 422 YCC, 444YCC, and RGB output. It would be a nice feature to output 422 since the edge processes in 422, but I think a little too much is being made of the issue.


The edge converts everything to RGB at output and without any errors or bugs that I can see.


----------



## tingshen

is this toy already in official production? is there any difference in hardware specifications between the beta test unit vs the production unit?


I heard from a friend that it doesn't reserve/memorize individual settings for respective input, is that true? I have so many devices to connect to but I dun think I can share the same settings with my Wii, my satellite TV and my HD media player........it will be very frustrating to keep on changing settings while switching sources. Anybody can confirm if it's one of the "dun buy this toy" issues?


I am thinking of getting a AV hub with good upscale capabilities....$799 or $699 is not really affordable....so I go with Gefen?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/14773637
> 
> 
> is this toy already in official production? is there any difference in hardware specifications between the beta test unit vs the production unit?
> 
> 
> I heard from a friend that it doesn't reserve/memorize individual settings for respective input, is that true? I have so many devices to connect to but I dun think I can share the same settings with my Wii, my satellite TV and my HD media player........it will be very frustrating to keep on changing settings while switching sources. Anybody can confirm if it's one of the "dun buy this toy" issues?
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting a AV hub with good upscale capabilities....$799 or $699 is not really affordable....so I go with Gefen?




It does remember the settings for each input. But only for each input.(each resoluiton will use the same settings) The VP50pro remembers it for each resolution on each input.


----------



## tingshen

Each resolution as in each output?! Up to refresh rate level? Is it a firmware limitation or hardware limitation? would it be "fixed"?


OMG.....doesn't really make a diff....would Gefen HQV have the same issue?


Where is that TS Josh? didn't see his post for quite a while.....


Just wondering how do you guys live without such an important features....using all the combi of refresh rate of 1080i and 1080p?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/14773672
> 
> 
> Each resolution as in each output?! Up to refresh rate level? Is it a firmware limitation or hardware limitation? would it be "fixed"?
> 
> 
> OMG.....doesn't really make a diff....would Gefen HQV have the same issue?
> 
> 
> Where is that TS Josh? didn't see his post for quite a while.....



One memory for each input. So brightness, EE, etc is remembered for each input(no matter what resolution is input). With the VP50pro, each resolution input(480i,720P, 1080P24, 1080P60, etc) has it's own memory for each input)

Of course the VP50pro retails for $3500 while the EDGE retails for $800.

The EDGE is still the best bang for the buck.


----------



## cpcat

Picture control settings (brightness, contrast, tint, color, detail enhancement, edge enhancement,mnr) are saved per input.


The output resolution is fixed and should match the display's native resolution if possible.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/14773672
> 
> 
> ....would Gefen HQV have the same issue?
> 
> 
> ?



Vaporware has no issues.


----------



## tingshen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14773723
> 
> 
> Vaporware has no issues.



lol, did a wiki and found out what is Vaporware, so Gefen would be worse I supposed?


I dun quite understand about the part where dedicated memory is used for each input but same settings for the output?


For example, if I want to have underscan for my satellite TV to counter the input overscan, but I wish to have "JUST SCAN" for my HD media player, how do I do it with this device? Is this considered a settings for individual input or the individual output that map to the individual input? Can it be done?


Another thing is, I may want to have 1080p50 for my satellite TV (as it's running at 576i25) and 1080p60 for my Wii (480p60). Can it be mapped in the memory so that everytime when I switch the input selection, the output will automatically choose the output settings I pre-selected?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/14773782
> 
> 
> what is Vaporware?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to enlighten me?
> 
> 
> I dun quite understand about the part where dedicated memory is used for each input but same settings for the output?
> 
> 
> For example, if I want to have underscan for my satellite TV to counter the input overscan, but I wish to have "JUST SCAN" for my HD media player, how do I do it with this device? Is this considered a settings for individual input or the individual output that map to the individual input? Can it be done?
> 
> 
> Another thing is, I may want to have 1080p50 for my satellite TV (as it's running at 576i25) and 1080p60 for my Wii (480p60). Can it be mapped in the memory so that everytime when I switch the input selection, the output will automatically choose the output settings I pre-selected?



Vaporware=the product isn't released, is delayed, and may or may not every be available.


The underscan control is applied to the output configuration so is fixed and doesn't change per input.


Zoom/position is applied to the input so is variable per input.


As for the last question, stay tuned.


----------



## tingshen

how do we identify what is input control and what is output control? isn't brightness also part of the output control? in fact to me, everything is output control......


----------



## andrewfee

H/V Zooming, H/V Panning, Aspect Ratio, Brightness, Contrast, Saturation, Tint, Detail/Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR, Game Mode, Audio Input and Audio Delay are all per-input settings.


Output Format (resolution/refresh rate), Underscan, and Audio Output are global settings.




The EDGE's output levels are fixed. You cannot adjust the EDGE's output brightness, contrast, saturation etc. All picture controls are input controls.


You calibrate your display to the EDGE's output, and then adjust the picture controls for each input to get the best picture possible. This is where the internal test patterns come in very handy, and it's why I think DVDO should consider making them accessible somehow without having to use a programmable remote.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14772724
> 
> 
> For people wondering about how well the mosquito NR works, here's off/low/high from my PVR's EPG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't great photos reallythe difference between off/low is more apparent than it is here. Personally, I wouldn't recommend using it at all.



That is great for showing detail loss, but pictures that actually have Mosquito Noise, I'm sure would be helpful to people.


I own a Flea so I don't really care, but to some I'm sure it's an important feature.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Not sure if this has been answered...


Has anyone done a direct comparison of the Edge to an Oppo 983H? What differences were there?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14507964
> 
> 
> Yes.. Agree. Garbage in Garbage out. Im confident there are 'ills' that PReP or that VP in general cannot fix. Ive already invested in the ABT powered Oppo 983 so Im done there (at least till the Oppo BD player arrives).



Just curious if you prefer the output from the 983H or the Edge? Any detail would be welcome.


----------



## joerod

In theory yes on the MNR but seeing the noise around the score box in last night's Sox win was removed by just turning it on to LOW. I also did not experience any other artificat or picture noise by doing so. What is the harm in that? I only use it for DirecTV 1080i and not for HD DVD or Blu ray.


As for the RGB versus YCbCR... I don't like having my Pioneer player (or any Blu-ray player for that matter) set to high speed transmission YCbCR 4:4:4 only to have it defeated to RGB by the VP. I do agree that in most cases but I am not a member of the most cases club. My display gets slightly richer colors with more depth when I send it in. Yes the difference is slight but when you spend that much on a PJ you want to squeeze out every last drop of performance. So for me the 2700 difference is definitely worth it. Also, don't forget you have gamma controls, forced 3:2, input and output picture controls and a few others... Not to mention the Curtain!







Still though, the Edge does a lot right for the money. And most situations it will be a good match for... If they only had colorspace pass through or selection I would have most likely kept it over the 50pro... Close but no cigar...


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14774714
> 
> 
> That is great for showing detail loss, but pictures that actually have Mosquito Noise, I'm sure would be helpful to people.
> 
> 
> I own a Flea so I don't really care, but to some I'm sure it's an important feature.



There are a couple of low bitrate channels in the UK (ITV via Sky in particular) and the NR didn't make the image "better". I think I prefer the reality. And since it's a universal setting for that input (it could never be per-channel of course anyway) there's no real value in it if you ask me. It's a tickbox feature. For someone where all content on a particular input is equally mosquito ridden, it might have some value.


I think it's a great box for the price. Now the beta is over, I'm going to try the EDGE out at a couple of friends houses, who have 1080p screens and a mixture of sources and have never used a processor, to get some unprompted reactions.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14773233
> 
> 
> I also don't see why RGB is the only colorspace output format? I assumed 4:2:2 is a higher bitrate than RGB?



It's not.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14775351
> 
> 
> I think it's a great box for the price. Now the beta is over, I'm going to try the EDGE out at a couple of friends houses, who have 1080p screens and a mixture of sources and have never used a processor, to get some unprompted reactions.



Great idea


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14775340
> 
> 
> In theory yes on the MNR but seeing the noise around the score box in last night's Sox win was removed by just turning it on to LOW.



No harm as long as you don't mind minor loss of detail. It's a trade-off. You can see the difference if you look at some lettering or signage behind home plate and toggle mnr off,low, high. Turning mnr on high causes actual resolution loss looking at test patterns.


It's interesting, I wasn't noticing mosquito noise last night on tbs-hd via D*. Where do you keep your EE, fine detail controls? It's important to disable EE at the display too.


I think the deep color trick is pretty much snakeoil, but then again I'm just the majority of folks.







There are plenty other legitimate reasons to buy a VP50pro over an edge though if you have the scratch.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14775061
> 
> 
> Just curious if you prefer the output from the 983H or the Edge? Any detail would be welcome.




From my short time with EDGE I would say that PreP pretty much turned my PS3 into a 983 at least per the HQV and ABT test disks. Ill have to do some more viewing to say that with confidence though.


Also... the very very very slow input and format change delays of the Onkyo are GONE GONE GONE. Edge is like lightning compared to Onkyo. The fixed output format (RGB always - Onkyo would switch between RGB and YCC depending on input format) to the display eliminates the renegotiation with the display every time you change inputs or formats. The MPCM issue doesnt seem to be affecting me either or at least I havent seen it. The contrast/brightness points were on the money with Eliab's calibration.


So far, im very pleased.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14772444
> 
> 
> myself (and a few others) have touched on this point, but it's something that everyone needs to remember...
> 
> 
> the edge isn't the "be all/end all" of video processors... it wasn't designed to be... when evaluating whether or not the edge is for you, you need to consider what it WILL do vs. what it WON'T do... my "guess" is that dvdo aimed for the top 5% of the hdtv owner market with this box (i.e. people who want better processing than what they have with their existing setup, and want/need more inputs than they currently have) vs. the top .1% of hdtv owners who are willing to go to very large expense for very small gains (nothing wrong with that, but i don't believe that to be the target market).
> 
> 
> are there other processors with better scaling? sure. are there other processors with more options? sure again. but keep in mind this is a 800 dollar box, not a 3500 dollar box. for what the box is designed to do, it does the job. lots of inputs, more than adequate scaling, nice deinterlacing, and ridiculously easy to setup and use.
> 
> 
> i don't work for dvdo nor care if anyone buys an edge. just trying to keep some perspective on the discussion. imo, the bang for the buck of the edge is large. even if you look at it as purely an av hub/switch, the price isn't out of line, and when you add in the other features, it becomes a bargain.




Pricing is not really the issue with the things people want/want improving... because the ABT2010 can actually already do these things, so it's not an expense issue.


The only reason I can think not to fully implement what the ABT2010 is capable of is so that there's not a crossover with the Vp50pro and that it would take away sales.


Hopefully DVDO will realise this is a mistake, and use the firmware to allow the ABT2010 to be fully utilised.


Theoretically, this is what EDGE is capable of (as taken from Anchor Bay's site):



> Quote:
> *ABT2010*
> 
> 
> The ABT2010 is Anchor Bay's second-generation video processing chip ideally suited for deinterlacing and format conversion applications in digital displays, DVD, HD-DVD, Blu-Ray player/recorders, and AV receivers. The chip features all of the processing power of Anchor Bay's Video Reference Series (VRST) technologies, including Anchor Bay's proprietary Precision Deinterlacing that provides five-field motion adaptive and edge adaptive processing for an artifact-free viewing experience; 10-bit Precision Video Scaling II that can independently scale an image horizontally and vertically to achieve outstanding picture quality for today's high-definition video displays; MPEG noise reduction; picture enhancement; and Progressive Re-Processing (PReP) technology, a breakthrough processing method that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format, and then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format using Precision Deinterlacing. The ABT2010 supports HDMI 1.3 with 12-bit output resolutions.
> 
> *
> 
> Precision Deinterlacing*
> * Supports 480i/576i/1080i-50/1080i-60
> * Arbitrary cadence detection (any-to-any) to detect non-standard cadences
> * Five-field motion adaptive deinterlacing
> * Edge-adaptive processing to produce smooth diagonal edges
> * Three-frame video processing with low-latency gaming modes
> * Reliable 2:2 pull-down detection for 50-Hz video standards
> * Bad edit detection to minimize artifacts caused by sequence breaks in film content
> * Detection of multiple source type within a frame - for example, video titles over film
> * Detection of 2:2 to/from 3:2 crossfades and out of phase 3:2 crossfades
> * Detection modes - automatic, video, film-bias, forced 3:2 and 2:2
> * Cadence detection of 480p, 576p, 720p, and 1080p sources
> 
> *Single-Chip SD/HD Video Processor*
> * Anchor Bay's award-winning vertical and horizontal up and down scaler
> * Accepts SD, HD, and PC inputs including 1080p
> * Up-scales to 1080p and downscales to 480i format
> * Automatic chroma upsampling error detection and correction
> * Panoramic stretch mode to support 4:3 content on a 16:9 display
> * Tearless frame rate conversion
> * Full aspect ratio control
> o Supports multiple input aspect ratios
> o Supports multiple display aspect ratios
> * Zoom, pan, and border functions
> 
> *PReP*
> * Industry's first technology to restore progressive video signals to their original interlaced formats and then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format using Precision Deinterlacing.
> * Processes formats including 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, and 1080p/60
> * Internal software function will automatically disable PReP when receiving a 720p signal, which cannot be restored to an interlaced signal
> o Users may choose to disable PReP manually for all formats
> * Utilizes Precision Deinterlacing to eliminate artifacts
> 
> *MPEG Noise Reduction*
> * Mosquito noise reduction for SD/HD formats
> * General noise reduction including block noise for SD/HD formats
> 
> *Picture Enhancement*
> * Detail enhancement to increase fine detail or reduce noise for overly enhanced images
> * Edge enhancement to sharpen edges or to reduce overly enhanced edges
> 
> *Picture Controls*
> * Brightness, contrast, saturation, hue, sub-pixel YC delays
> * Output black level controls
> * Gamma
> * Calibration controls including 3 x 3 matrix
> 
> *On-Screen Display (OSD)*
> * Character-based OSD supports transparency with foreground/ background color
> * 256/128-character set with 12 x 24/24 x 24 characters
> * 128 x 32 character map which can be freely positioned anywhere on the screen
> 
> *Controls and Clocks*
> * I2C- compatible serial interface
> * Anchor Bay Serial interface - four-wire fast serial interface of up to 10.0 MHz
> * Integrated PLLs
> 
> *Memory*
> * DDR2 SDRAM
> o 256 Mbit (16Mx16)
> o Larger sizes will be supported (512 Mbit, 1024 Mbit)
> * Flexible memory interface
> o 1 device - SD deinterlacing
> o 2 devices - HD deinterlacing
> 
> *Test Pattern Generator*
> * Flexible test pattern generator under software control to provide reference test patterns for calibrating display.
> 
> *Audio Delay*
> * 10-channel I2S audio support (HDMI 1.3)
> * Supports up to 640 ms of audio delay
> * Multiple formats including multi-channel audio (compressed, PCM)
> 
> *Package*
> * 316-PBGA (27 mm x 27 mm)
> *
> 
> Power / Voltage*
> * Less than 2.5 W (no heat sink)
> * 1.0-V Core, 3.3-V I/O, 1.8-V Memory
> 
> 
> *Inputs*
> * 30-bit 4:4:4 RGB/YCbCr or 20-bit YCbCr
> * Video Formats: 480i/576i/480p/576p/720p/1080i/ 1080p (including 1080p/24sF)
> * PC Formats: VGA through SXGA
> * Separate and embedded sync including DE generation (including BT.656)
> 
> *Output*
> * 24/30/36-bit 4:4:4 RGB/YCbCr or 20-bit/24-bit YCbCr
> * Video Formats: 480i/576i/480p/576p/720p/1080i/1080p (including 1080p/24sF)
> * PC Formats: VGA through SXGA
> * Separate and embedded syncs (including BT.656)



So hopefully things such as YCC output etc will be added as the FPGAs on the VP50pro are improved and there's not so much overlap between the products.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14775824
> 
> 
> The only reason I can think not to fully implement what the ABT2010 is capable of is so that there's not a crossover with the Vp50pro and that it would take away sales.
> 
> 
> Hopefully DVDO will realise this is a mistake, and use the firmware to allow the ABT2010 to be fully utilised.



How about free memory space as a reason. Some features not suported by EDGE require additional software. What about development cost?


A mistake in whos eyes?


They have a feature loaded device at this price point. If they simply wanted all features of the 2010 at this price they could have discounted the VP50 Pro by disabling some features and calling it the VP50Junior with alot less development time and expense.


This chip is already being incorporated into other devices-some with disabled features


Personally I would love to have a 60 inch Pioneer Elite Plasma at $2000 or so. It doesn't hurt asking eh?


----------



## eiren

I'm not sure what your point is there, but it doesn't take away from the fact that many of those features are just purely not implemented via software but are possible without any additional production cost/hardware.


If EDGE is truly to showcase the ABT2010 to potential manufacturers to include on their products, you'd want those features usable/enabled. So that looks less likely to be the case.


Point being that software can improve on what is already being offered, so you'll get even more 'bang for your buck'.


The only ones who don't seem to think this is a good idea, are the ones who have paid for the VP50pro... which kind of proves the other point I made.


----------



## ccotenj

software development/implementation/de-bugging isn't "free", y'know...


----------



## G.M.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14772352
> 
> 
> sd-dvd's are a different animal than sd-tv... no provider issues, signal issues, etc.
> 
> 
> given your equipment (heh, heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), i would say that you would see some improvement... how much? again, hard to quantify, one person's "night and day" (my least favorite term on avs) is another person's "so what?"... someone else posted that sd-dvd is the sweet spot for this box, and it would be hard to argue that (sd-tv really is a crappy source, and there really isn't much that CAN be done)... i will say that going 480i from the oppo 980 to the edge and then to the 150fd gives me the best results of any of the various different connections/setups i tried (and i tried a lot)... this is also consistent with my experiments with the netflix player...
> 
> 
> is it "near hd"? depends on how you define it. it's certainly a lot nearer to "near hd" than an average upscaling dvd player, that's for sure. "hd" varies considerably, in my experience. yea, a great blu-ray/hd-dvd transfer of an "eye candy" movie is going to blow everything else away. that being said, a small percentage of movies are "eye candy". for most movies, imo, you aren't losing a lot with good upscaled sd vs. hdm... ymmv...



Thanks for your reply (and thanks also to *GaryJ, jackox*).


I ordered an EDGE last week through Amazon and still have the opportunity to cancel. So I'm sorting through the info that you and others have furnished to determine my next move.


I was not familiar with video processors until last week when I read the promotion info on EDGE that related to SD DVD processing; the description was attractive. I've also been following new users comments on Toshiba's XD-E500 SD DVD player as well as Oppo's future BD player that apparently will have a good SD DVD upscaling feature.


Another question on the EDGE: there's been several posts about *high speed* *processing* that do not understand. There's an option in the Pio BDP-05 player to use high speed processing. Do you know if this signal will process normally through the EDGE or is defeated?


-_George_


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14776196
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is there, but it doesn't take away from the fact that many of those features are just purely not implemented via software but are possible without any additional production cost/hardware.
> 
> 
> If EDGE is truly to showcase the ABT2010 to potential manufacturers to include on their products, you'd want those features usable/enabled. So that looks less likely to be the case.
> 
> 
> Point being that software can improve on what is already being offered, so you'll get even more 'bang for your buck'.
> 
> 
> The only ones who don't seem to think this is a good idea, are the ones who have paid for the VP50pro... which kind of proves the other point I made.



Most all features are already implented. A few that are not definately require software. How do you know there is sufficient memory for all of this. Or that the communicatiion bus will handle more etc. Maybe there is a hardware limitation. You are so sure that you must possess info us poor humans do not


I had assumed myself that maybe this was a showcase but maybe its not. Maybe they wanted a good entry level processor at an excellent price point. If that was the case they succeeded.


I am not against any of the additional features but I am also content with the current package. My opinion has nothing to do with the VP50Pro other than I have one for comparison. And do you know what I paid?


Maybe you have VP envy


----------



## flyingvee

Must be missing something - don't know what all the foofooraw is about...sure, if Anchor Bay would be willing to put a VP50Pro in the box, for what I paid for the Edge, sure - I'm there.


But isn't that pretty much a moot point? (or as Joey Tribbiani would say, "A _moo_ point - only a cow would care?") The Edge does a lot of things very well, for what is to me a very reasonable price. To me - the Edge is a case of DVDO getting back to their roots - providing spectacular bang for the buck....something they've been moving away from with their 3K+ units. I bought into DVDO with their Iscan Pro - the best little dl box available for 400 bucks. New. And it worked as well or better than my Runco scaler for ten times the price.


The Edge works for me. I'm sure there are units that outperform it. But for the majority of users, its gonna be the obvious choice. - under a K, instant gratification - heck - I got a picture immediately, and I have what could charitably be called a non-standard setup. I agree - would prefer finer control on brightness/contrast - but my pj can handle that. But even the range of gamma adjustment on my VP50 is too coarse - point being, nothing is perfect.


The current firmware works for me; so that alone puts the Edge ahead of the 30 or the 50, and their release versions. Should there be enhancements, for me that's only icing on the cake.


(as stated before, past owner of VP30, current owner of VP50)


----------



## dlm10541

FWIW Other than myself I am aware of 2 other declared VP50Pro owners here. Aaronwt has declared he is moving the Pro to a secondary setup and Joerod is keeping the Pro for reasons other than EDGE performance. In my case The EDGE is in my setup but I am keeping my Pro around in case I decide to go back to SDI or HDSDI. My SDI panny died a few months ago and I am starting to miss it.


There probably are more than us three.


Jon I agree with you. Its a great option for many people.


----------



## bsntn99

A question for those with production units. What firmware version does it come with (info menu) and does the zoom actually maintain the aspect ratio. I found that the picture gets wider than taller with using the zoom on the remote or through the menu. So, it's pretty much useless although you can use the h and v zoom independantly through the menu. This however is very clunkly and there is no way to save a preset. I also could not get it to recognize 24p on my devices through my switcher, only with direct hookup. The Edge seems like a product with great potential but half-baked implementation. Hopefully software updates will be able to address most of the issues.


----------



## joerod

Good points cpcat.







Actually, I meant the game on Monday when it wasn't on TBS. Our sportschannel out here in HD sometimes needs help.







WGN can be okay depending on which set of cameras they are using... I do like the Edge. I really do. I plan to use it in my family room. And I know many think deep color and x.v. color are snake oil (they might be right) but I will never know if I always have to force a RGB signal to my VW200...


----------



## jamesmil

I'm planning on upgrading my AVR/scaler soon and have been considering the following options (I have a lumagen HDP today, my sources are DTV HR20, BDP30, Xbox360, HTPC):


1) Buy a HQV Reon-based AVR (such as the Onkyo SR876) and combine the Audio and Video processing into a single unit. Simplifies connections and remote control, but is it the best choice for video?


2) Buy a lower-end model AVR to use for audio-only (such as the SR706) and compliment it with an EDGE. Slightly more expensive, the pros being a dedicated video processing unit should provide an even better picture.


Based on the feedback of EDGE owners, it does not sound like improvement in video with the EDGE over a well implemented Reon solution would be significant enough to warrant the additional price and complexities of going with the EDGE. If the firmware improves over time (I'm most concerned about scaling quality and colorspace flexibility) then I could always potentially add an EDGE in later.


Comments? Thanks.


----------



## ishanty

I would like to know this as well as i had such high hopes for this product but now i'm a bit let down by the feedbacks


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14776473
> 
> 
> Must be missing something - don't know what all the foofooraw is about...sure, if Anchor Bay would be willing to put a VP50Pro in the box, for what I paid for the Edge, sure - I'm there.
> 
> 
> But isn't that pretty much a moot point? (or as Joey Tribbiani would say, "A _moo_ point - only a cow would care?") The Edge does a lot of things very well, for what is to me a very reasonable price. To me - the Edge is a case of DVDO getting back to their roots - providing spectacular bang for the buck....something they've been moving away from with their 3K+ units. I bought into DVDO with their Iscan Pro - the best little dl box available for 400 bucks. New. And it worked as well or better than my Runco scaler for ten times the price.
> 
> 
> The Edge works for me. I'm sure there are units that outperform it. But for the majority of users, its gonna be the obvious choice. - under a K, instant gratification - heck - I got a picture immediately, and I have what could charitably be called a non-standard setup. I agree - would prefer finer control on brightness/contrast - but my pj can handle that. But even the range of gamma adjustment on my VP50 is too coarse - point being, nothing is perfect.
> 
> 
> The current firmware works for me; so that alone puts the Edge ahead of the 30 or the 50, and their release versions. Should there be enhancements, for me that's only icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> (as stated before, past owner of VP30, current owner of VP50)



For as long as I have owned and used an EDGE there have been two quite apposing opinions from those around me/that Im reading posts from regarding the unit and what it does. What is now spilling out onto this forum is those different opinions. I think its fair every potential buyer of EDGE reads both and makes their own mind up.


On one side we have the 'Hey the EDGE is great, it does all I want and its much cheaper than a VP50Pro etc'. On the other side you have the 'The EDGE is ok but it could be far more, even for $800 (well its more in Europe)'. Personally I side with the second opinion of the EDGE, yes it does some useful stuff and its price is very good compared to many other products out in the market...however that doesnt necessarily mean it is a good product for any buyer. Its not a bad product, and for some people its probably a great product, but not for everyone.


What EDGE provides is a very plug and go solution. You plug all your bits in, tell it what res to output and thats kind of it (yes you can tweek a few edge/detail adjustment things but overall the effect they give on any content isnt amazing..as is the case for all VP products btw). What EDGE doesnt really provide as it is now is much control over what you can get out of it. You cant select output colour spaces, you cant really adjust the output brightness, colour, contrast, tint with it (because the granularity of these controls is currently very bad and basically not useful at all), you cant define pc/Video levels, you cant tweek individual colour settings, you cant select different audio output for different input (ie Id like to send Satellite Audio to my TV but DVD audio to my av amp), you cant get test patterns from the EDGE, you cant have different zoom etc set for different inputs etc etc. Now whether this stuff is important to you is totally up to you, and none of us. If you dont want this stuff or your setup is very basic then sure I think you will love EDGE, however if you were hoping for some more control, maybe the ability to use EDGE to tweak your setup to calibrate it to the very best of its abilities etc then this product will disappoint as it currently is. Sure it will still do some nice stuff for $800, but probably not all you are hoping for. Sure its still a fair VP for a good price, but if it dont do what you want..its $800 badly spent right? (A $800 hammer is useless if you need a screwdriver







)


Some of the posters here that I respect greatly are just trying to point out that it is a shame the EDGE seems to be being restricted with what it can do for reasons that are not the ABT2010 chip it is based on. If some changes could be made in software to allow a little more control...color space, levels, greater granularity of controls and test patterns then the EDGE could become a really awesome AV solution for everyone.


I am a user that has a huge DVD collection, a very nice DVD player and I wanted an option to scale/get the most from this collection without buying all my movies again on blu ray. For me the EDGE has been ok, but far from what I hoped. Yes I get my DVD's at 1080p but Im just not able to setup the EDGE quite good enough/get really awesome scaling from it to be totally happy. I like it and for the price I paid its good, but it could be far better.


If you were about to spend $3500 on a VP50Pro then maybe EDGE will be the bargain of your life (if some advanced features you dont need). Maybe even a Lumagen (for scaling) + EDGE is something you should consider?


Ultimately all we can do is present our opinions/facts and you can decide. Overall Id give my EDGE now 5/10, if software was improved as Id mentioned Id give it 8/10.


Russ


EDIT: For those asking about EDGE vs Upscaling in AV Receivers etc. Personally I havent seen anything so great from EDGE that a good scaling AV receiver isnt a valid option if you are in the market for a new receiver anyways. If you can wait I wouldn't be surprised if some units start to use the ABT2010 chip soon anyways and so the processing would be about the same as EDGE (but maybe with some more control).


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesmil* /forum/post/14777097
> 
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading my AVR/scaler soon and have been considering the following options (I have a lumagen HDP today, my sources are DTV HR20, BDP30, Xbox360, HTPC):
> 
> 
> 1) Buy a HQV Reon-based AVR (such as the Onkyo SR876) and combine the Audio and Video processing into a single unit. Simplifies connections and remote control, but is it the best choice for video?
> 
> 
> 2) Buy a lower-end model AVR to use for audio-only (such as the SR706) and compliment it with an EDGE. Slightly more expensive, the pros being a dedicated video processing unit should provide an even better picture.
> 
> 
> Based on the feedback of EDGE owners, it does not sound like improvement in video with the EDGE over a well implemented Reon solution would be significant enough to warrant the additional price and complexities of going with the EDGE. If the firmware improves over time (I'm most concerned about scaling quality and colorspace flexibility) then I could always potentially add an EDGE in later.
> 
> 
> Comments? Thanks.



EDGE Processing will beat the ONKYO easily. Implementation of the Reon(actually an aging solution) is poor in the Onkyo. This can be confirmed in other threads by many.


One of the problems here is the scaling comparisons are appearing to be Chevy vs Lexus when in fact its more one Lexus model vs another. The scaling is as good as the Reon maybe better. Lumagen has the best scaling out there but ther lowest cost unit is $400 mor than EDGE and only has DVI.


----------



## Audiophile20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14777265
> 
> 
> EDGE Processing will beat the ONKYO easily. Implementation of the Reon(actually an aging solution) is poor in the Onkyo. This can be confirmed in other threads by many.
> 
> 
> One of the problems here is the scaling comparisons are appearing to be Chevy vs Lexus when in fact its more one Lexus model vs another. The scaling is as good as the Reon maybe better. Lumagen has the best scaling out there but ther lowest cost unit is $400 mor than EDGE and only has DVI.




VPs are a new area for me. I am getting a BD player this week, so I have taken the plunge. I have a 1080p display, with a Faroudja processor built-in. My hope was that I can use the EDGE to scale/deinterlace SD cable signals, for my LCD. Having read the EDGE prelim reviews, and not being too impressed, I am wondering if I should be considering Lumegen VisionHDQ or HDP. It looks like Lumegen Radiance looks like overkill for my needs.


As to HDMI ports ... I think I can get a HDMI to DVI converter and use that correct?


Please note my audio solution is Meridian gear and it works well. Not thinking about changing that any time soon.


Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for your reponse.


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiophile20* /forum/post/14777402
> 
> 
> VPs are a new area for me. I am getting a BD player this week, so I have taken the plunge. I have a 1080p display, with a Faroudja processor built-in. My hope was that I can use the EDGE to scale/deinterlace SD cable signals, for my LCD. Having read the EDGE prelim reviews, and not being too impressed, I am wondering if I should be considering Lumegen VisionHDQ or HDP. It looks like Lumegen Radiance looks like overkill for my needs.
> 
> 
> As to HDMI ports ... I think I can get a HDMI to DVI converter and use that correct?
> 
> 
> Please note my audio solution is Meridian gear and it works well. Not thinking about changing that any time soon.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for your reponse.



Honestly just wait a bit.


See what SD cable looks like on your new display, you may love it as is.


If you dont, find a good AV dealer and borrow an EDGE and a Lumagen HDP and see what you think, individually and maybe even together (I know people doing that and getting great results). Software on EDGE could be improved by then also.


HDMI - DVI cables are easily available yes, as are adapters.


Russ


EDIT: As has been already noted though, dont expect a miracle on SD tv content, no matter what VP you use. Stuff can be cleaned up a bit, sharpened up a bit etc but you wont suddenly see all SD content as great HD masterpieces, the source content is usually just too bad.


----------



## dlm10541

I think Russ's post is fair. Plus he is right-- it depends on what is important to you. The things it won't do are accurate. Unfortuneately I think many of the other desires will not happen. I hope fixing the picture controls granularity will happen.


That being said the EDGE will beat any AVR combo out there at this point in time based not only on PQ but on flexibility. There are some coming that have promise but you are talking $2700 for unit with processing equal to the EDGE. I mean the Yamaha RX-Z7 which is using the ABT2010 btw. Their new RX-V3900 also does but the features are bare bone. I have tried the Denon AVR4308ci btw and its inferior.


Spending $800 for the EDGE combined with the Onkyo 706 sounds like a bargain to me.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsntn99* /forum/post/14776835
> 
> 
> A question for those with production units. What firmware version does it come with (info menu) and does the zoom actually maintain the aspect ratio. I found that the picture gets wider than taller with using the zoom on the remote or through the menu. So, it's pretty much useless although you can use the h and v zoom independantly through the menu. This however is very clunkly and there is no way to save a preset. I also could not get it to recognize 24p on my devices through my switcher, only with direct hookup. The Edge seems like a product with great potential but half-baked implementation. Hopefully software updates will be able to address most of the issues.




Production Model says version 1.0.


Zoom appears to maintain aspect ratio. Looks pretty good too even with SD. I was zooming letterboxed SD stuff last night. Didnt look too bad.... for SD anyway.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiophile20* /forum/post/14777402
> 
> 
> VPs are a new area for me. I am getting a BD player this week, so I have taken the plunge. I have a 1080p display, with a Faroudja processor built-in. My hope was that I can use the EDGE to scale/deinterlace SD cable signals, for my LCD. Having read the EDGE prelim reviews, and not being too impressed, I am wondering if I should be considering Lumegen VisionHDQ or HDP. It looks like Lumegen Radiance looks like overkill for my needs.
> 
> 
> As to HDMI ports ... I think I can get a HDMI to DVI converter and use that correct?
> 
> 
> Please note my audio solution is Meridian gear and it works well. Not thinking about changing that any time soon.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for your reponse.



Also remember scaling is only part of the equation. Deinterlacing is also important(some may say more important) and ABTs deinterlacing is second to none.


I have never seen a Lumagen product in use but they have an excellent reputation.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesmil* /forum/post/14777097
> 
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading my AVR/scaler soon and have been considering the following options (I have a lumagen HDP today, my sources are DTV HR20, BDP30, Xbox360, HTPC):
> 
> 
> 1) Buy a HQV Reon-based AVR (such as the Onkyo SR876) and combine the Audio and Video processing into a single unit. Simplifies connections and remote control, but is it the best choice for video?
> 
> 
> 2) Buy a lower-end model AVR to use for audio-only (such as the SR706) and compliment it with an EDGE. Slightly more expensive, the pros being a dedicated video processing unit should provide an even better picture.
> 
> 
> Based on the feedback of EDGE owners, it does not sound like improvement in video with the EDGE *over a well implemented Reon solution* would be significant enough to warrant the additional price and complexities of going with the EDGE. If the firmware improves over time (I'm most concerned about scaling quality and colorspace flexibility) then I could always potentially add an EDGE in later.
> 
> 
> Comments? Thanks.



The problem will be finding 'a well implemented Reon solution'. Onkyo's isnt.


My EDGE is allowing me to bypass the Reon in my Onkyo 875 and eliminate things such as the horribly slow input/mode switching times.. and the colorspace problem where HD signals are rendered in rec 601.


----------



## BENN0

Here's an idea for DVDO. Why not port the (advanced features of) VP50Pro software to the EDGE and make it available for download at an additional price.


Cisco does the same with some of their networks switches. They have two different firmwares, a basic version and an advanced version on one and the same hardware model.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14777998
> 
> 
> Here's an idea for DVDO. Why not port the (advanced features of) VP50Pro software to the EDGE and make it available for download at an additional price.
> 
> 
> Cisco does the same with some of their networks switches. They have two different firmwares, a basic version and an advanced version on one and the same hardware model.



Benno They are 2 different hardware platforms. VP50Pro FW is 10 Meg Edge is 450K.


Nice idea but its not happening. What might be possible and fair is a fully implemented ABT2010 solution as EDGE PLUS at $1199 say.


----------



## Ciccio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14777265
> 
> 
> EDGE Processing will beat the ONKYO easily. Implementation of the Reon(actually an aging solution) is poor in the Onkyo. This can be confirmed in other threads by many.
> 
> 
> One of the problems here is the scaling comparisons are appearing to be Chevy vs Lexus when in fact its more one Lexus model vs another. The scaling is as good as the Reon maybe better. Lumagen has the best scaling out there but ther lowest cost unit is $400 mor than EDGE and only has DVI.



+1 ... as much as I liked the HQV Reon in my Onkyo SR875 (which I've just sold), the ABT2010 in the EDGE easily outperforms it. Although there are still a few issues with the EDGE, I'm confident ABT will iron them out shortly. Deinterlacing performance and cadence detection are just a few of its strengths.


Please remember that it's not a $3K+ VP. It is in my opinion and like others have mentioned, easily the best bang for the buck VP currently out there.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiophile20* /forum/post/14777402
> 
> 
> As to HDMI ports ... I think I can get a HDMI to DVI converter and use that correct?



yes; better yet, just get an hdmi to DVI cable. that's what I've been using for the last year and a half. - hdmi out of of the VP50 (now the Edge) into DVI input of a converter card. Works like a charm. - shoot, with the VP50, DVDO even threw in the cable. So you *do* get something for the extra 2500 bucks.










yes Russ, pretty much good points...but there is a lot of subjectivity involved, also. I use the Edge to upscale my dvds to show on my projector; on a 10' wide screen. They look quite nice - my crt resolves well enough that I can see the scanlines up close - so it isn't a case of my display masking bad output; BD and HD-DVD looks better, but a good dvd - say, a Superbit master - looks darned good upscaled by my Anchor Bay products.


Same can be said for a high bitrate SD signal - they don't look like HD, but they look a lot better. Bearing in mind here, that ALL of the processing in my case is being done by the DVDO products - my crt has no onboard processing. That said - you'll have to try on your own to see if the Edge is better than your panel's own processing solution; also, you'll have to see if you can even bypass the panel's processing. That is one problem I don't have - any improvement that DVDO makes, I can see.


----------



## bsntn99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14777519
> 
> 
> Production Model says version 1.0.
> 
> 
> Zoom appears to maintain aspect ratio. Looks pretty good too even with SD. I was zooming letterboxed SD stuff last night. Didnt look too bad.... for SD anyway.



Thanks for the reply. I hope they offer an update soon so the earlier folks can take advantage of the fixes out of the beta program. If they fix the zooming (maybe with a preset option) and the 1080p24 sync issues going thru a switcher, then I could be happy with the box. The other issues I found were sync issues depending on the audio output settings in general and the dvr reboot turning on the Edge in the middle of the night because of the auto sensing built into the unit. Solved this by switching to an unused input before shutting the unit off. The MNR is pretty much useless for SD input material, but works ok on the low setting with HD input. I got it mainly to enhance my bluray and dish and does a good job of this. My XA2 doesn't need help upscaling DVD's.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14765578
> 
> 
> While DVDO have previously stated that the EDGE does not have internal test patterns, this is not actually the case. There are internal test patterns, but they're not accessible via the user menus. You need to have a programmable remote and with specific IR codes, you can then access the patterns needed to properly calibrate your display for the EDGE.



Interesting.

1. Are the IR codes for enabling test patterns a "secret"? If not, is it possible to post (or PM) the IR codes?

2. Are there -perhaps- other IR codes available for functions that DVDO elect not to make available using the menu (to keep the box' interface simple), for example output color space?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsntn99* /forum/post/14776835
> 
> 
> ... I also could not get it to recognize 24p on my devices through my switcher, only with direct hookup. ...




I have no problems going through an HDMi 1.3 switch and having the EDGE recognize 1080P24 or bitstreaming the advanced codecs. I have no sync problems either.

I'm using a Rosewill RME-002 HDMI 1.3 switch(3 HDMi inputs)

I'm using a PS3, LG-BH200 combo BD/HD DVD player, and an Xbox 360 on the Rosewill switch.


I also have a VUDU box which outputs 1080P24 going through a Monoprice HDMI swicth, then going to an Algolith HDMI FlEA which then goes to my EDGE.

Even with all that I have no problems with 1080P24 from the VUDU box and the EDGE. It comes right up when I push the button on my Harmony remote which changes the switch input, FLEA input, and EDGE input.


the output of my EDGE goes to my Denon 3808 which then goes to my Samsung LED DLP set.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/14779815
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 1. Are the IR codes for enabling test patterns a "secret"? If not, is it possible to post (or PM) the IR codes?



Some codes are public. No beta tester could, yet, PM you any unpublished ones and NOT violate his or her NDA. If ABT relaxes the NDA for that piece, alone, then it would probably help "move the metal".


> Quote:
> 2. Are there -perhaps- other IR codes available for functions that DVDO elect not to make available using the menu (to keep the box' interface simple), for example output color space?



Output color space options are near the top of my requested feature list.


Bill


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *G.M.* /forum/post/14776391
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply (and thanks also to *GaryJ, jackox*).
> 
> 
> I ordered an EDGE last week through Amazon and still have the opportunity to cancel. So I'm sorting through the info that you and others have furnished to determine my next move.
> 
> 
> I was not familiar with video processors until last week when I read the promotion info on EDGE that related to SD DVD processing; the description was attractive. I've also been following new users comments on Toshiba's XD-E500 SD DVD player as well as Oppo's future BD player that apparently will have a good SD DVD upscaling feature.
> 
> 
> Another question on the EDGE: there's been several posts about *high speed* *processing* that do not understand. There's an option in the Pio BDP-05 player to use high speed processing. Do you know if this signal will process normally through the EDGE or is defeated?
> 
> 
> -_George_



Re: high speed cause I asked yesterday. You should be able to pass deep color I think cause it's 1.3 cabable, but you are set with RBG output only. You can't pass 4:4:4 from the pioneer to the display through the edge.


if i'm wrong someone please correct me.


jim


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/14779815
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 1. Are the IR codes for enabling test patterns a "secret"? If not, is it possible to post (or PM) the IR codes?
> 
> 2. Are there -perhaps- other IR codes available for functions that DVDO elect not to make available using the menu (to keep the box' interface simple), for example output color space?



No

They are not a secret. They are in the ABT2010 chip but disabled in the Production EDGE.There are certain other discrete codes that might be useful that are available on the DVDO website under EDGE support.


----------



## joerod

Should you be posting that info here?


----------



## jmallory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14778236
> 
> 
> Benno They are 2 different hardware platforms. VP50Pro FW is 10 Meg Edge is 450K.
> 
> 
> Nice idea but its not happening. What might be possible and fair is a fully implemented ABT2010 solution as EDGE PLUS at $1199 say.



I would assume that the big difference between the firmware sizes is that the firmware is what programs the FPGAs on the VP50Pro (at least that has been my experience with telecom equipment that uses FPGAs). The firmware in the EDGE is probably just providing a user interface to the ABT2010.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmallory* /forum/post/14780504
> 
> 
> I would assume that the big difference between the firmware sizes is that the firmware is what programs the FPGAs on the VP50Pro (at least that has been my experience with telecom equipment that uses FPGAs). The firmware in the EDGE is probably just providing a user interface to the ABT2010.



Correct. I do not remember relative sizes but the FW was made up of a hardware component and a software component.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14780053
> 
> 
> They are not a secret. They [the test patterns] are in the ABT2010 chip but disabled in the Production EDGE.There are certain other discrete codes that might be useful that are available on the DVDO website under EDGE support.



Thank for clarifying. Indeed, it's stated clearly in the spec of the ABT2010, I missed that. However I'm still wondering about this; according to the beta offer the testers got a production EDGE (except a remark about the faceplate), so the difference cannot be in the hardware. Thus it must be in the (current or previous) beta firmware. Which would make the beta firmware more interesting...


BTW, the support site has a document describing the EDGE IR codes, but there is nothing special about it. Only a few codes on/off, input and output select. In fact I miss many codes that I can use on my VP30. I wonder if more codes are supported, for example aspect ratio and zoom.


----------



## bsntn99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14779908
> 
> 
> I have no problems going through an HDMi 1.3 switch and having the EDGE recognize 1080P24 or bitstreaming the advanced codecs. I have no sync problems either.
> 
> I'm using a Rosewill RME-002 HDMI 1.3 switch(3 HDMi inputs)
> 
> I'm using a PS3, LG-BH200 combo BD/HD DVD player, and an Xbox 360 on the Rosewill switch.
> 
> 
> I also have a VUDU box which outputs 1080P24 going through a Monoprice HDMI swicth, then going to an Algolith HDMI FlEA which then goes to my EDGE.
> 
> Even with all that I have no problems with 1080P24 from the VUDU box and the EDGE. It comes right up when I push the button on my Harmony remote which changes the switch input, FLEA input, and EDGE input.
> 
> 
> the output of my EDGE goes to my Denon 3808 which then goes to my Samsung LED DLP set.



I'm going from the Edge thru a Monoprice 4x2 matrix switcher since I have two 1080p24 capable devices and it will not let me output 24p to either. 1080p60 is no problem. If I connect the Edge to either display directly bypassing the switcher it works fine. I tried to force the Edge to do 24p out thru IR codes and had all kinds of sync issues.


Might be due the switch being after the Edge in the path. I had no issues before feeding 24p thru the Monoprice to my displays. May have to try another switch with 2 outputs.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Has anyone been successful in getting their HTPC to play through the Edge?


If so, what video card and settings are you using?


----------



## steviec

Y'a know, i was really ready to purchase this processor but now I'm am glad I waited.

If they can give the ability to switch between 4:22 ,4:44(YGVV) and RGB plus the ability to switch between video and computer black levels, I will be more than willing to pay full price for one of these units.

until then ....no sale


----------



## Magnus_CA

Any plans to make the FW open source?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14377244
> 
> 
> Not only can EDGE output 1080p-24 from 1080i content, it can do this with 480i, 480p and 720p content using our Precision Deinterlacing and Progressive Cadence Detection. No other video processor on the market (other than the VP50/VP50PRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) can do this.



Can the Edge get 24p out of 50hz material?


I'd be awefully impressed if it could remove the 4% speedup!


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14782169
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful in getting their HTPC to play through the Edge?
> 
> 
> If so, what video card and settings are you using?



This is iffy, but an Nvidia like the 8500GT should sync at 1080i going into the Edge and send 1080p 60 on to the display. It is working for me although sometimese I have to power the Edge off an on to get it to sync.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14775570
> 
> 
> From my short time with EDGE I would say that PreP pretty much turned my PS3 into a 983 at least per the HQV and ABT test disks. Ill have to do some more viewing to say that with confidence though.
> 
> 
> Also... the very very very slow input and format change delays of the Onkyo are GONE GONE GONE. Edge is like lightning compared to Onkyo. The fixed output format (RGB always - Onkyo would switch between RGB and YCC depending on input format) to the display eliminates the renegotiation with the display every time you change inputs or formats. The MPCM issue doesnt seem to be affecting me either or at least I havent seen it. The contrast/brightness points were on the money with Eliab's calibration.
> 
> 
> So far, im very pleased.




Thanks for the info


----------



## MRaitio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14782955
> 
> 
> Any plans to make the FW open source?



Tha would definitely skyrocket the Edge sales figures.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14777260
> 
> 
> For as long as I have owned and used an EDGE there have been two quite apposing opinions from those around me/that Im reading posts from regarding the unit and what it does. What is now spilling out onto this forum is those different opinions. I think its fair every potential buyer of EDGE reads both and makes their own mind up.
> 
> 
> On one side we have the 'Hey the EDGE is great, it does all I want and its much cheaper than a VP50Pro etc'. On the other side you have the 'The EDGE is ok but it could be far more, even for $800 (well its more in Europe)'. Personally I side with the second opinion of the EDGE, yes it does some useful stuff and its price is very good compared to many other products out in the market...however that doesnt necessarily mean it is a good product for any buyer. Its not a bad product, and for some people its probably a great product, but not for everyone.
> 
> 
> What EDGE provides is a very plug and go solution. You plug all your bits in, tell it what res to output and thats kind of it (yes you can tweek a few edge/detail adjustment things but overall the effect they give on any content isnt amazing..as is the case for all VP products btw). What EDGE doesnt really provide as it is now is much control over what you can get out of it. You cant select output colour spaces, you cant really adjust the output brightness, colour, contrast, tint with it (because the granularity of these controls is currently very bad and basically not useful at all), you cant define pc/Video levels, you cant tweek individual colour settings, you cant select different audio output for different input (ie Id like to send Satellite Audio to my TV but DVD audio to my av amp), you cant get test patterns from the EDGE, you cant have different zoom etc set for different inputs etc etc. Now whether this stuff is important to you is totally up to you, and none of us. If you dont want this stuff or your setup is very basic then sure I think you will love EDGE, however if you were hoping for some more control, maybe the ability to use EDGE to tweak your setup to calibrate it to the very best of its abilities etc then this product will disappoint as it currently is. Sure it will still do some nice stuff for $800, but probably not all you are hoping for. Sure its still a fair VP for a good price, but if it dont do what you want..its $800 badly spent right? (A $800 hammer is useless if you need a screwdriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Some of the posters here that I respect greatly are just trying to point out that it is a shame the EDGE seems to be being restricted with what it can do for reasons that are not the ABT2010 chip it is based on. If some changes could be made in software to allow a little more control...color space, levels, greater granularity of controls and test patterns then the EDGE could become a really awesome AV solution for everyone.
> 
> 
> I am a user that has a huge DVD collection, a very nice DVD player and I wanted an option to scale/get the most from this collection without buying all my movies again on blu ray. For me the EDGE has been ok, but far from what I hoped. Yes I get my DVD's at 1080p but Im just not able to setup the EDGE quite good enough/get really awesome scaling from it to be totally happy. I like it and for the price I paid its good, but it could be far better.
> 
> 
> If you were about to spend $3500 on a VP50Pro then maybe EDGE will be the bargain of your life (if some advanced features you dont need). Maybe even a Lumagen (for scaling) + EDGE is something you should consider?
> 
> 
> Ultimately all we can do is present our opinions/facts and you can decide. Overall Id give my EDGE now 5/10, if software was improved as Id mentioned Id give it 8/10.
> 
> 
> Russ
> 
> 
> EDIT: For those asking about EDGE vs Upscaling in AV Receivers etc. Personally I havent seen anything so great from EDGE that a good scaling AV receiver isnt a valid option if you are in the market for a new receiver anyways. If you can wait I wouldn't be surprised if some units start to use the ABT2010 chip soon anyways and so the processing would be about the same as EDGE (but maybe with some more control).



Thanks, Russ. I think you're bang on the money there, and said it better than I could.


I really do like EDGE, but it's very frustrating in the areas you highlighted.



It's like buying a Ferrari, you've bought all the hardware and it's there ready to be driven... however, because you didn't pay for the premium model, Ferrari have disabled all gears above first & second. Sure it's still great you own a Ferrari, and it does some nice things... but when it comes to having a drive, it's frustrating you can't get what you want out of it... even though it's more than capable of being an excellent drive once the gear limitations are lifted.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/14783061
> 
> 
> Can the Edge get 24p out of 50hz material?
> 
> 
> I'd be awefully impressed if it could remove the 4% speedup!



It can get 1080p/25 out of native 50Hz material.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14765578
> 
> *The scaling performance was very disappointing to me.* With the detail enhancement options at 0 (off) there is a *lot* of ringing around edges when you have the EDGE upscale the image. Apparently this can be somewhat reduced by using negative settings, but this is at the expense of detail.



If you are scaling UK Freeview then this is the problem - Freeview is barely 4Mbits per channel and looks atrocious unless viewed on a 51cm CRT TV! As they say, Garbage in, Garbage out.


Over here in Aus there are many, many issues with FTA DTV (crap EPG, Schedule time not adhered to at all etc) but thankfully most of the FTA SD Channels are 7Mbits and the HD channels are about 13Mbits (each station has a 20Mbit mux).


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/14783530
> 
> 
> If you are scaling UK Freeview then this is the problem - Freeview is barely 4Mbits per channel and looks atrocious unless viewed on a 51cm CRT TV! As they say, Garbage in, Garbage out.



As we say over here, you can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/14781261
> 
> 
> BTW, the support site has a document describing the EDGE IR codes, but there is nothing special about it. Only a few codes on/off, input and output select. In fact I miss many codes that I can use on my VP30. I wonder if more codes are supported, for example aspect ratio and zoom.



I have no idea if that is the final list of available codes or not.


Many of your VP30 codes are not there because the function is not in the EDGE


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14783553
> 
> 
> As we say over here, you can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear.



Exactly!


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14783562
> 
> 
> Many of your VP30 codes are not there because the function is not in the EDGE



Yes, of course, this is understandable. But many functions of the remote controle are not documented, like AR ratio setting. This is not a problem when using a laerning remote. DVDO do not often document the IR codes in full, on the other hand Barry Gordon's tool is *very* complete. Maybe his tool will be extended to include the EDGE? (and _DVDO's General VPxx IR-Serial Control Document Final_ is also very complete)


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/14783687
> 
> 
> Yes, of course, this is understandable. But many functions of the remote controle are not documented, like AR ratio setting. This is not a problem when using a laerning remote. DVDO do not often document the IR codes in full, on the other hand Gary's tool is *very* complete. Maybe his tool will be extend to include the EDGE?




I think the codes are ultimeately divulged usually under the automation headings on the DVDO website.

I think you are referring to Barry Gordons tool. I have never used it so I have no idea if it will work with the EDGE


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/14783530
> 
> 
> If you are scaling UK Freeview then this is the problem - Freeview is barely 4Mbits per channel and looks atrocious unless viewed on a 51cm CRT TV! As they say, Garbage in, Garbage out.
> 
> 
> Over here in Aus there are many, many issues with FTA DTV (crap EPG, Schedule time not adhered to at all etc) but thankfully most of the FTA SD Channels are 7Mbits and the HD channels are about 13Mbits (each station has a 20Mbit mux).



It's the scaling performance I was not impressed with, which isn't really dependant on the source material.


While I agree Freeview generally doesn't look very good (there are exceptions) the additional ringing from the EDGE's scaling doesn't help.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14783414
> 
> 
> Thanks, Russ. I think you're bang on the money there, and said it better than I could.
> 
> 
> I really do like EDGE, but it's very frustrating in the areas you highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like buying a Ferrari, you've bought all the hardware and it's there ready to be driven... however, because you didn't pay for the premium model, Ferrari have disabled all gears above first & second. Sure it's still great you own a Ferrari, and it does some nice things... but when it comes to having a drive, it's frustrating you can't get what you want out of it... even though it's more than capable of being an excellent drive once the gear limitations are lifted.




Eiren your analogy is pretty extreme because you are saying the EDGE is disabled. It is not. Just because the base chip has functionallity built in does not mean there are not other hardware or software limitations. You assume there are not because you want something not offerred.


Gee we all do










I would suggest you talk to your computer manufacturer as well as those for your display, AVR, DVD player etc because I bet they all have potential functionality that is not activated for what ever reason.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14777260
> 
> 
> For as long as I have owned and used an EDGE there have been two quite apposing opinions from those around me/that Im reading posts from regarding the unit and what it does. What is now spilling out onto this forum is those different opinions. I think its fair every potential buyer of EDGE reads both and makes their own mind up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: For those asking about EDGE vs Upscaling in AV Receivers etc. Personally I havent seen anything so great from EDGE that a good scaling AV receiver isnt a valid option if you are in the market for a new receiver anyways. If you can wait I wouldn't be surprised if some units start to use the ABT2010 chip soon anyways and so the processing would be about the same as EDGE (but maybe with some more control).



I have thought about this for over 24 hours and feel it must be said for balance.


Russ is right there were/are 2 factions. And since he is also right about people making their own decisions, one is from Europe and one from North America. The European focus has been and still is on what they do not have. This focus has been perfectly justified in some regards.


All opinions are welcome and are just that-just opinions. And that includes mine.


For perspective my opinion is that good upscaling in an AVR is an oxymoron.


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14783801
> 
> 
> I think the codes are ultimeately divulged usually under the automation headings on the DVDO website.
> 
> I think you are referring to Barry Gordons tool. I have never used it so I have no idea if it will work with the EDGE



The tool is generic to the NEC IR protocol that ABT uses and therefore should generate funcional codes. Remember there must be associated mapping of the code to a function in the software in order for it to work. If the Beta testers were given access to test pattern codes inherent in the chip it was done in software. The production software may or maynot contain that mapping functionality, just because a code worked in one version of the Beta firmware does not guarantee it will work in subsequent versions.



Tom


----------



## dlm10541

Thaqnks Tom


I see you are almost a neighbor


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14783846
> 
> 
> Eiren your analogy is pretty extreme because you are saying the EDGE is disabled. It is not. Just because the base chip has functionallity built in does not mean there are not other hardware or software limitations. You assume there are not because you want something not offerred.



Well my problem specifically is that my JVC HD100 looks significantly better when fed a YCC input, instead of an RGB (either level) input.


EDGE is currently disabling the ability for me to utilise this inherent technology of the ABT chip, unless I bypass EDGE and plug directly to the PJ. As I understand it, they've opted for RGB as the majority of displays will support it, whereas YCC is not so widely supported. In an attempt to keep it simple for some users, they've crippled it for others.


Joerod has been reporting a similar thing, and hence why he can't put EDGE into his main system.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRaitio* /forum/post/14783293
> 
> 
> Tha would definitely skyrocket the Edge sales figures.



And crater the VP50pro


----------



## G.M.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/14780012
> 
> 
> Re: high speed cause I asked yesterday. You should be able to pass deep color I think cause it's 1.3 cabable, but you are set with RBG output only. You can't pass 4:4:4 from the pioneer to the display through the edge.
> 
> 
> if i'm wrong someone please correct me.
> 
> 
> jim



Jim: Thanks for your reply.


-G


----------



## ggunnell

Does anyone have any comments on the Edge's audio output, either optical or HDMI?


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggunnell* /forum/post/14784906
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any comments on the Edge's audio output, either optical or HDMI?



I've tried both out to my Audiolab 8000AP, and it's passed them through with no problems. Passed MLPCM no problems for all the latest HD formats.


The lipsync on EDGE works great too.


----------



## rsteagal100

Does anyone know when these will be in stock? I pre-ordered mine from Onecall in mid September and it is still showing as back ordered. I have checked the other authorized retailers and none of them have these in stock.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/14782955
> 
> 
> Any plans to make the FW open source?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRaitio* /forum/post/14783293
> 
> 
> Tha would definitely skyrocket the Edge sales figures.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14784787
> 
> 
> And crater the VP50pro



It's fun to dream.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14784525
> 
> 
> Well my problem specifically is that my JVC HD100 looks significantly better when fed a YCC input, instead of an RGB (either level) input.
> 
> 
> EDGE is currently disabling the ability for me to utilise this inherent technology of the ABT chip, unless I bypass EDGE and plug directly to the PJ. As I understand it, they've opted for RGB as the majority of displays will support it, whereas YCC is not so widely supported. In an attempt to keep it simple for some users, they've crippled it for others.
> 
> 
> Joerod has been reporting a similar thing, and hence why he can't put EDGE into his main system.



I don't dispute that at all. I have no knowledge of what works best with which display but if DVDO was only making 1 available I agree they assumed RGB was best for the majority.


Even tho I do not see the difference I set my VP50Pro to 422. Maybe placebo effect or maybe bad eyes? A choice would be desireable on the EDGE


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ggunnell* /forum/post/14784906
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any comments on the Edge's audio output, either optical or HDMI?



no issues on hdmi audio output for me, for any source (cable or any flavor of disk)... seems to work seamlessly, and as someone pointed out, the auto lip-sync is nice...


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsteagal100* /forum/post/14785241
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when these will be in stock? I pre-ordered mine from Onecall in mid September and it is still showing as back ordered. I have checked the other authorized retailers and none of them have these in stock.



I've pre-ordered lots of stuff from onecall and they seem to get initial deliveries later than others.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14783414
> 
> 
> It's like buying a Ferrari, you've bought all the hardware and it's there ready to be driven... however, because you didn't pay for the premium model, Ferrari have disabled all gears above first & second. Sure it's still great you own a Ferrari, and it does some nice things... but when it comes to having a drive, it's frustrating you can't get what you want out of it... even though it's more than capable of being an excellent drive once the gear limitations are lifted.



This Ferrari analogy keeps coming up, and I think it says more about the poster's expectations and frame of reference, than it really provides insight on the device. If you want to go with an example from the performance segment of the automotive industry, go with Porsche. A much, much better comparis is that it is like buying a Boxster because you know that it uses 75% parts commonality with the 911. Some people like having most of the performance of a 911 at a fraction of the cost, and others are focused on the fact that the 911 still outperforms it on most measures.


For fair disclosure, I do agree that there are two dominant perspectives among the beta testers. I happen to be on the side of the former 911 (VP50) and Ferrari (Radiance XD) owners who are excited about how good the Boxster (Edge) is, rather than focusing on what it doesn't do (CMS, parametric grayscale, YCbCr colorspace output).


The real use case for the thing should be to help SD/HD broadcast and DVDs, and to get out of the way for Blu-Ray (and HD-DVD). In my opinion, it does this fairly well.


----------



## andrewfee

I'd say the complaints are more about the features that the chip inside it can do, but the EDGE doesn't do.


I don't think anyone went into this expecting performance on-par with a VP-50 or other high-end video processor, but you would expect DVDO's new video processorusing their own ABT2010 chipsetwould enable use of all the features that chipset provides.


----------



## sidb

If the VP50 had open and free* firmware, I would have taken a stab at adding a toggle for cadence detection almost a year before DVDO/ABT dragged their slow rear ends into motion on that particular near-trivially easy issue. And if the code weren't too much of a bear to work with, I might have even been motivated to see what it would take to get decent 240p processing in there. I write open source computer code at work, not embedded real-time FPGA code, so I don't know if I would actually be able to figure it out before I gave up, but I bet I'm not the only techie hobbyist customer DVDO has.


I understand if they want to keep the VP50/Pro code proprietary, since it actually implements all of their precious video algorithms. But with something like EDGE where the ABT2010 chip does the heavy lifting with video and the firmware is just to support the chip, maybe it would be beneficial to open source the firmware. It would only make it easier for other manufacturers to use the ABT2010, which they still have to buy from ABT. I certainly can't see how EDGE customers wouldn't benefit.


(*freedom, not price)


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb*  /forum/post/14787235
> 
> 
> If the VP50 had open and free* firmware, I would have taken a stab at adding a toggle for cadence detection almost a year before DVDO/ABT dragged their slow rear ends into motion on that particular near-trivially easy issue. And if the code weren't too much of a bear to work with, I might have even been motivated to see what it would take to get decent 240p processing in there. I write open source computer code at work, not embedded real-time FPGA code, so I don't know if I would actually be able to figure it out before I gave up, but I bet I'm not the only techie hobbyist customer DVDO has.
> 
> 
> I understand if they want to keep the VP50/Pro code proprietary, since it actually implements all of their precious video algorithms. But with something like EDGE where the ABT2010 chip does the heavy lifting with video and the firmware is just to support the chip, maybe it would be beneficial to open source the firmware. It would only make it easier for other manufacturers to use the ABT2010, which they still have to buy from ABT. I certainly can't see how EDGE customers wouldn't benefit.
> 
> 
> (*freedom, not price)



Amen brother, Amen.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14785114
> 
> 
> I've tried both out to my Audiolab 8000AP, and it's passed them through with no problems. Passed MLPCM no problems for all the latest HD formats.
> 
> 
> The lipsync on EDGE works great too.



I'm jealous.


I'm looking forward to production model users' comments on MLPCM.


It's obviously fixable and it's not a huge deal I guess as long as it's fixed eventually.---Probably about the time a standalone player with bitstream audio capability makes an appearance at my place.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14783841
> 
> 
> It's the scaling performance I was not impressed with, which isn't really dependant on the source material.
> 
> 
> While I agree Freeview generally doesn't look very good (there are exceptions) the additional ringing from the EDGE's scaling doesn't help.



But that's just it, if your source material is excessively compressed (eg 576i @ 4Mbits via MPEG2) then scaling it to 1080p on a large screen is always going to highlight deficiencies in the source material no matter how good the scaler.


I did see the example of ringing in the edge vs lumagen a few pages back so I'll not dispute that particular issue.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14777519
> 
> 
> Production Model says version 1.0.
> 
> 
> Zoom appears to maintain aspect ratio. Looks pretty good too even with SD. I was zooming letterboxed SD stuff last night. Didnt look too bad.... for SD anyway.



Are you able to set Zoom function per input? Or is zoom function global?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14788728
> 
> 
> Are you able to set Zoom function per input? Or is zoom function global?



Zoom is per input.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/14788354
> 
> 
> I did see the example of ringing in the edge vs lumagen a few pages back so I'll not dispute that particular issue.



Just for clarification, that was the VP50pro vs. the Lumagen HDP. The Edge looks about the same though. The ringing is pretty subtle. The Lumagen scaling is known to be the best. For this specific test using AVIA 480p->1080p scaling the performance ranking would be Lumagen HDP>Reon>Edge>My display (sony vpl-vw50).


I think it's important not to overemphasize the real world importance of such a small amount of ringing. It won't likely be visible with programming. Additionally, scaling isn't necessary with 1080i sources (for most) and 720p->1080p scaling may or may not give exactly the same ranking.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14788932
> 
> 
> Just for clarification, that was the VP50pro vs. the Lumagen HDP. The Edge looks about the same though. The ringing is pretty subtle. The Lumagen scaling is known to be the best. For this specific test using AVIA 480p->1080p scaling the performance ranking would be Lumagen HDP>Reon>Edge>My display (sony vpl-vw50).
> 
> 
> I think it's important not to overemphasize the real world importance of such a small amount of ringing. It won't likely be visible with programming. Additionally, scaling isn't necessary with 1080i sources (for most) and 720p->1080p scaling may or may not give exactly the same ranking.



I have to mention to some people on here expecting dramatic results from the Edge's upscaling. For the most part if you where to channel a standard SD signal via HDMI into your set, chances are it won't be the best image at all> couple in the pro or edge, then you can say that yes, picture is improved as is watchable from a distance comfortably.


Also to mention that anyone who thinks their SD dvd collections suck when uspcaled through the edge or pro have one major problem that has nothing to do with the edge or pro> Most SD disks have crap transfers, so there is no real point in making a good comparision to the image when upscaled, poor mpeg comrpession on a sloppy transfer disk will never function properly on an LCD display or plasma so it will always look like crap: the only thing I find works best are dual layer disks (enhanced for 16:9) they provide an image that mimics HD bluray, in fact the only difference you can really tell is better focus> unless it's been remastered, which not alot of bluray disk are you won't see muc of a difference between a Good SD transfer and it's bluray version.


----------



## Gary J

I am not entirely certain what you are saying (what is all of this >>> business?) but there is nothing the Edge improves to a greater degree than SD DVD. Cable and satellite broadcast TV is hopelessly overly compressed and Blu-ray hardly needs much processing.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14789138
> 
> 
> I am not entirely certain what you are saying (what is all of this >>> business?) but there is nothing the Edge improves to a greater degree than SD DVD. Cable and satellite broadcast TV is hopelessly overly compressed and Blu-ray hardly needs much processing.





My point is that it does. A near perfect image of the original transfer. And as I stated before, only differences are better focus for the bluray transfer. I can come up with a few good films with good transfers that have that wow effect, upscaled.


----------



## scsiraid

I had an issue this evening with my production Edge. The source in this case is a TiVo Series 3 DVR set for 'native' output playing a 720p recording of the Fox show Bones. The display is a Samsung HL-S6188 DLP. During this one hour recording I encountered 6-8 dropout events. The events were not repeatable when I went backwards and replayed. When the event occured, the screen 'blinked' and went to solid blue with the yellow square in the upper right indicating the source name and then the image returned to normal. The audio was not impacted and played seamlessly throughout the event which would seem to indicate that the HDMI link was not 'dropped'. The video dropout was about a second in duration. Without Edge, Ive never seen anything like this from the TiVo/Display combination. After the end of the show I switched to a CBS recording in 1080i and saw no events. I went back to Fox live after the CBS show and saw no more events. Not sure what is going on.... Any ideas? I sent an email to Edge support.


----------



## bsntn99

I was seeing this occasionally when I had the audio output set to auto. I now have it set to video HDMI since I use optical to my avr and seems fine now. Might try playing around with these settings if it happens again.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14789437
> 
> 
> I had an issue this evening with my production Edge. The source in this case is a TiVo Series 3 DVR set for 'native' output playing a 720p recording of the Fox show Bones. The display is a Samsung HL-S6188 DLP. During this one hour recording I encountered 6-8 dropout events. The events were not repeatable when I went backwards and replayed. When the event occured, the screen 'blinked' and went to solid blue with the yellow square in the upper right indicating the source name and then the image returned to normal. The audio was not impacted and played seamlessly throughout the event which would seem to indicate that the HDMI link was not 'dropped'. The video dropout was about a second in duration. Without Edge, Ive never seen anything like this from the TiVo/Display combination. After the end of the show I switched to a CBS recording in 1080i and saw no events. I went back to Fox live after the CBS show and saw no more events. Not sure what is going on.... Any ideas? I sent an email to Edge support.





I've occasionally had some sync issues which seem to be corrected by power cycling the edge. I make it a habit to power cycle once after firmware updating.


Otherwise, it could be HDCP issues specific to the TIVO series 3. I'm sure they'll work on it for you and get it fixed if that is the case as that's a pretty common box.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14789998
> 
> 
> I've occasionally had some sync issues which seem to be corrected by power cycling the edge. I make it a habit to power cycle once after firmware updating.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it could be HDCP issues specific to the TIVO series 3. I'm sure they'll work on it for you and get it fixed if that is the case as that's a pretty common box.




I've had zero problems with my series 3 boxes. Although I do go through an HDMI switch and an Algolith HDMI Flea before two Series 3 and one TiVoHD go to the EDGE. But have have had zero problems and they are always on Native output. Although most of what I watch is 720P or 1080i. I only occasionally look at 480i content from my TiVos.


When I had the EGDE in my other setups where a Series 3 and a TiVo HD went straight to the EDGE, those also had no problems when in Native output mode.


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14790438
> 
> 
> I've had zero problems with my series 3 boxes. Although I do go through an HDMI switch and an Algolith HDMI Flea before two Series 3 and one TiVoHD go to the EDGE. But have have had zero problems and they are always on Native output. Although most of what I watch is 720P or 1080i. I only occasionally look at 480i content from my TiVos.
> 
> 
> When I had the EGDE in my other setups where a Series 3 and a TiVo HD went straight to the EDGE, those also had no problems when in Native output mode.



I have a few questions if you have the time...


Who is your cable/sat provider?


How do you like the Flea?


Which box makes the most noticeable improvements with 480i, Flea or Edge?


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/14765980
> 
> 
> I think the scaling is as good as the XA2, with the added bonus of being able to add more sources.
> 
> 
> Brian



I would argue with the scaling being better than the XA2. My best results are to too just let the XA2 scale to 1080P and let the Edge be a switch for it. I do have a problem/bug with the XA2 and my particular TV. Having the Edge in line stops that bug from occuring, so for me together they are an excellent combo.


I have a Tivo HD in native mode and the output from that source through the Edge to my TV is much better than letting my TV deinterlace or scale it. I am like most and look for good level controls, and a fix for the problems with HTPCs.. I personally think the firmware on the Edge is very rough. I would not have shipped it as it is but having said the thing fixes my problem with my XA2, makes my Tivo HD look much better so I am pretty optimistic about the Edge in the long run when the software matures.


This whole thread has enough gripes to sour the market for Edge but it can't be everything to all people so it is what is... and that is a deluxe switcher with an ok deinterlacer and scaler in it. I think I need to find a Flea to sit between it and the Tivo.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/14788354
> 
> 
> But that's just it, if your source material is excessively compressed (eg 576i @ 4Mbits via MPEG2) then scaling it to 1080p on a large screen is always going to highlight deficiencies in the source material no matter how good the scaler.
> 
> 
> I did see the example of ringing in the edge vs lumagen a few pages back so I'll not dispute that particular issue.



I am not complaining about how Freeview looks. I know what to expect from it, and it looks fine with that taken into consideration.


I know that it could look better though, as the scaling is not particularly impressive.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14790438
> 
> 
> I've had zero problems with my series 3 boxes. Although I do go through an HDMI switch and an Algolith HDMI Flea before two Series 3 and one TiVoHD go to the EDGE. But have have had zero problems and they are always on Native output. Although most of what I watch is 720P or 1080i. I only occasionally look at 480i content from my TiVos.
> 
> 
> When I had the EGDE in my other setups where a Series 3 and a TiVo HD went straight to the EDGE, those also had no problems when in Native output mode.



Going through the Flea will almost certainly be what's making the difference between it dropping out/working properly.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14789021
> 
> 
> the only thing I find works best are dual layer disks (enhanced for 16:9) they provide an image that mimics HD bluray, in fact the only difference you can really tell is better focus> unless it's been remastered, which not alot of bluray disk are you won't see muc of a difference between a Good SD transfer and it's bluray version.



Not much of a difference between a good SD transfer and Blu-Ray, _really?_


That's quite an exaggeration.


----------



## Sam Dav

I have just discovered this scaler and I'm very interested in it because of its affordable price. This would be my first video processor. I have few questions before I purchase this.


I have a TV receiver that has both HD and SD channels. I set the output of that receiver to 1080i to enjoy the HD channels. My question is about the SD channels. Imagine that I have setup my receiver as to show the 4:3 SD channels with black bars on left and right and in 1080i.


My question, is Edge capable of getting that signal and crop the left and right black bars and show the 4:3 image in Panorama Aspect Ratio in 1080i? And if yes is it capable of recognizing automatically that a 1080i image has black bars on left and right or should I do it manually each time I change channel on my receiver?


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14791270
> 
> 
> I have just discovered this scaler and I'm very interested in it because of its affordable price. This would be my first video processor. I have few questions before I purchase this.
> 
> 
> I have a TV receiver that has both HD and SD channels. I set the output of that receiver to 1080i to enjoy the HD channels. My question is about the SD channels. Imagine that I have setup my receiver as to show the 4:3 SD channels with black bars on left and right and in 1080i.
> 
> 
> My question, is Edge capable of getting that signal and crop the left and right black bars and show the 4:3 image in Panorama Aspect Ratio in 1080i? And if yes is it capable of recognizing automatically that a 1080i image has black bars on left and right or should I do it manually each time I change channel on my receiver?



You would have to set your receiver to auto' output to make use of the deinterlacing/scaling capabilities of the EDGE with SD content, with HD content the EDGE should do a decent job of deinterlacing 1080i.


There's no way to have the EDGE automatically crop pillarboxing in the source, you would have to manually use the horizontal scaling.


The panorama aspect ratio is also only available via the menu on the EDGE, rather than having a dedicated button so it's not really something I imagine many people using.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Anyone out there able to comment on real world experience comparing the Edge vs. 8G/9G Kuro for processing 480i to display at 1080p?


I have an 8G (6010) and am only considering the Edge for SD; use the Oppo 983 for DVDs.


Thanks!


----------



## ccotenj

sure... since i'm not a test pattern junkie, this is based on subjective viewing...


oppo 980 putting out 480i over hdmi... 150fd display...


scaling is roughly equivalent... however, i believe the de-interlacing in the edge is superior to the pio... is it an "OMG!" difference? as i stated in my earlier post, no, primarily because the pio DOES have more than adequate processing... is it enough of a difference? imo, yes, but others may feel differently...


if you have more specific questions, i can probably give you more specific answers...










question. does the 983 put out 480i over hdmi?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/14790970
> 
> 
> I am not complaining about how Freeview looks. I know what to expect from it, and it looks fine with that taken into consideration.
> 
> 
> I know that it could look better though, as the scaling is not particularly impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going through the Flea will almost certainly be what's making the difference between it dropping out/working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a difference between a good SD transfer and Blu-Ray, _really?_
> 
> 
> That's quite an exaggeration.



Even when the Series 3 or TiVoHD went straight to the EDGE and then to a Samsung LCD, A Toshiba DLP or a Samsung LED DLP, there were still no problems having the TiVo set for Native output. If anything when changing resolutions it was faster when going through the EDGE.

For Broadcast sources from the TiVos I have the EDGE always output 1080P60 and the TiVos are always on Native output.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/14790848
> 
> 
> I have a few questions if you have the time...
> 
> 
> Who is your cable/sat provider?
> 
> 
> How do you like the Flea?
> 
> 
> Which box makes the most noticeable improvements with 480i, Flea or Edge?



I have FIOS. I also had Comcast alongside FIOS until one week ago.(Once FIOS added the additional HD channels I didn't need Comcast to supplement the FIOS HD offerings)


I've been using the HDMI FLEA for over 1.5 years. I have been extremely pleased with it.


Having the FLEA along with the EDGE or VP50pro produces a superb picture. If either one is taken out of the video chaing the picture suffers greatly.

I wouldn't want to take either one out and I've tried it. Although if one absolutely had to go it would be the FLEA.

The EDGE and VP50 pro scales and deinterlaces much, much better than either of my Samsung sets or Toshiba sets, and the difference is very noticeable. The US OPEN is an example of that. It was basically unwatchable without the EDGE or VP50 pro in the video chain because of all annoying problems. With the EDGE or VP50pro in the video chain 90% of the problems were gone. But that is also an extreme situation.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/14790856
> 
> 
> I would argue with the scaling being better than the XA2. My best results are to too just let the XA2 scale to 1080P and let the Edge be a switch for it. I do have a problem/bug with the XA2 and my particular TV. Having the Edge in line stops that bug from occuring, so for me together they are an excellent combo.



Interesting. When I was testing SD DVD I had the XA2 connected to one TV input at 1080p and my Pioneer 51FD feeding 480i into the edge into another TV input, 1080p. With most DVDs I saw little difference between to two, but on a few there was a difference, with the Edge looking slightly better. It looked to me like the XA2 had a sharper image, but the Edge had more detail and a clearer picture.


More recently, I managed to pick up my first projector, a Panasonic AE1000u. I'm still going through the learning curve getting it aligned and setup. With a similar setup I had with my TV, there seems to be a bigger difference between the XA2 and the Edge, with the Edge having a clearer picture. I would like to get pictures and do some meaningful comparisons but I have company from out of town this weekend, I don't think I'll do much testing.


I think I'll try your suggestion and try the XA2 (and 51FD) outputting 1080p to the Edge. It has been suggested by others to send scaled video to the edge and let the edge de-interlace.


Brian


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14791481
> 
> 
> 
> question. does the 983 put out 480i over hdmi?



Thanks for the reply.


The 983 outputs 480p and up.

http://oppodigital.com/dv983h/dv983h_features.asp 


How about for SD TV at 480i? Do you still give a slight edge (ha ha) to the Edge over your Elite?


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14791526
> 
> 
> I have FIOS. I also had Comcast alongside FIOS until one week ago....
> 
> 
> Having the FLEA along with the EDGE or VP50pro produces a superb picture. If either one is taken out of the video chaing the picture suffers greatly.



Thanks. Does this hold for 480i SD TV too? Also, any comment on FIOS vs. Comcast for 480i SD?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14789998
> 
> 
> I've occasionally had some sync issues which seem to be corrected by power cycling the edge. I make it a habit to power cycle once after firmware updating.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it could be HDCP issues specific to the TIVO series 3. I'm sure they'll work on it for you and get it fixed if that is the case as that's a pretty common box.



If it was HDCP between the S3 and Edge, I would have expected the audio to have been interrupted while they renegotiated - which didnt happen. The audio remained seamless.


Other data points - I have Audio set to HDMI Audio (not auto) and Video Out set to 1080p (not auto) and am not using Auto Input Select.


Thanks!


----------



## bsntn99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14789998
> 
> 
> I've occasionally had some sync issues which seem to be corrected by power cycling the edge. I make it a habit to power cycle once after firmware updating.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it could be HDCP issues specific to the TIVO series 3. I'm sure they'll work on it for you and get it fixed if that is the case as that's a pretty common box.



Has there been a firmware update really been made available and where is it found. I would definitely like to update my box to the most current version. Thanks in advance.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14789021
> 
> 
> I have to mention to some people on here expecting dramatic results from the Edge's upscaling. For the most part if you where to channel a standard SD signal via HDMI into your set, chances are it won't be the best image at all> couple in the pro or edge, then you can say that yes, picture is improved as is watchable from a distance comfortably.
> 
> 
> Also to mention that anyone who thinks their SD dvd collections suck when uspcaled through the edge or pro have one major problem that has nothing to do with the edge or pro> Most SD disks have crap transfers, so there is no real point in making a good comparision to the image when upscaled, poor mpeg comrpession on a sloppy transfer disk will never function properly on an LCD display or plasma so it will always look like crap: the only thing I find works best are dual layer disks (enhanced for 16:9) they provide an image that mimics HD bluray, in fact the only difference you can really tell is better focus> unless it's been remastered, which not alot of bluray disk are you won't see muc of a difference between a Good SD transfer and it's bluray version.



I have to say I don't really agree with a lot of this. I do think that the EDGE does a good job with SD DVDs but it's still a yawning chasm between a good DVD and Bluray. Most SD disks do not have crap transfers. I can't remember the last single layer DVD I bought.


p.s. sorry to be a fussy bugger, but that random punctuation makes your text very hard to read.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/14791645
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> The 983 outputs 480p and up.
> 
> http://oppodigital.com/dv983h/dv983h_features.asp
> 
> 
> How about for SD TV at 480i? Do you still give a slight edge (ha ha) to the Edge over your Elite?



lol... they should use that in their marketing campaign...










yes, although it seems to be "channel specific"... some are better than others... i don't watch much sd tv, but speedchannel (for example) is noticeably better via the edge rather than straight to the 150fd...


yes, fios is "better"... at least from the little i watch... it's also markedly better on hd channels...


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/14791534
> 
> 
> Interesting. When I was testing SD DVD I had the XA2 connected to one TV input at 1080p and my Pioneer 51FD feeding 480i into the edge into another TV input, 1080p. With most DVDs I saw little difference between to two, but on a few there was a difference, with the Edge looking slightly better. It looked to me like the XA2 had a sharper image, but the Edge had more detail and a clearer picture.
> 
> 
> More recently, I managed to pick up my first projector, a Panasonic AE1000u. I'm still going through the learning curve getting it aligned and setup. With a similar setup I had with my TV, there seems to be a bigger difference between the XA2 and the Edge, with the Edge having a clearer picture. I would like to get pictures and do some meaningful comparisons but I have company from out of town this weekend, I don't think I'll do much testing.
> 
> 
> I think I'll try your suggestion and try the XA2 (and 51FD) outputting 1080p to the Edge. It has been suggested by others to send scaled video to the edge and let the edge de-interlace.
> 
> 
> Brian



I am running 4.0 on the XA2 for whatever that's worth.


----------



## ishanty

So is this product good or not?Too many people keep comparing to the vp50 and the pro if that's the case then they should have bought the pro and be done with it!too many people on here keep bashing new products,this doesn't help people who want to buy their 1st scaler.If i could afford 50 or pro i would but i know i can't right now so as my 1st scaler is this good or not?


----------



## ccotenj

yes, it's good. no, it's not the "be all, end all" of processors. as has been discussed a few times, it depends on whether or not you want to focus on what it is or what it isn't. yes, it would be a good first processor. i'm satisfied with mine.


spaces at the end of sentences make posts much easier to read...


----------



## ishanty

thanks that helps me so much


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishanty* /forum/post/14793162
> 
> 
> So is this product good or not?Too many people keep comparing to the vp50 and the pro if that's the case then they should have bought the pro and be done with it!too many people on here keep bashing new products,this doesn't help people who want to buy their 1st scaler.If i could afford 50 or pro i would but i know i can't right now so as my 1st scaler is this good or not?



Ive only had mine (production unit) since Tuesday but Im very happy with it. Beats the pants off of the capabilities of my Onkyo 875. I never expected it to be a VP50pro....


Right now the only thing I would put on my wishlist would be output flexibility so it could deal with 24Hz sources (Blu-ray specifically) separately from 60Hz but even that doesnt effect me now since my display is purely 60Hz. Test patterns such as pluge and ramps would be a plus too.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsntn99* /forum/post/14792413
> 
> 
> Has there been a firmware update really been made available and where is it found. I would definitely like to update my box to the most current version. Thanks in advance.



Any updates will be on the DVDO website. Continue to check there although someone here is likely to let us know when they occur too.


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> You would have to set your receiver to auto' output to make use of the deinterlacing/scaling capabilities of the EDGE with SD content, with HD content the EDGE should do a decent job of deinterlacing 1080i.



My receiver has no auto output. I have to fix it at a resolution so I have to fix it at 1080i to enjoy the HD channels.


So for a SD channel, can EDGE get a 1080 image (squashed 4:3 image inside it) and make a Panorama image in 1080? I have a Pronto remote control, so if Edge has discrete codes for each Aspect Ratio including Panorama, I can program my Pronto to change the AR before switching to that channel.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14793714
> 
> 
> My receiver has no auto output. I have to fix it at a resolution so I have to fix it at 1080i to enjoy the HD channels.
> 
> 
> So for a SD channel, can EDGE get a 1080 image (squashed 4:3 image inside it) and make a Panorama image in 1080? I have a Pronto remote control, so if Edge has discrete codes for each Aspect Ratio including Panorama, I can program my Pronto to change the AR before switching to that channel.



Does it not allow you to enable more than one resolution so programs can be ouput in their native resolution? What kind of receiver is it?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14793221
> 
> 
> Right now the only thing I would put on my wishlist would be output flexibility so it could deal with 24Hz sources (Blu-ray specifically) separately from 60Hz but even that doesnt effect me now since my display is purely 60Hz. Test patterns such as pluge and ramps would be a plus too.




fwiw, I prefer the way the Edge handles 24p, compared to the VP50. My 50 messes with my display, when the BD disk changes from menues (60hz) to the actual 24p encoded film. The Edge handles the change pretty much seamlessly.


Course, I don't have a 24p capable display, either







-but if I had a 24p display that could handle native rate, then I'd likely be looking at a Pro or a Lummy anyway. For what I'm doing, the Edge is just fine. (yes, naysayers, it _could_ be better, but what couldn't be?







)


as for the test patterns, I've never had much use for the ones in the VP50 - perhaps those in the Pro are better, but I stick with Avia and DVE.


----------



## Sam Dav

You wouldn't know it. It's in France. NeufTV HD:
http://offres.neuf.fr/adsl/adsl-neuf...codeur-tv.html 


Yes it does allow different resolutions, but I can't go and change the resolution each time I want to change a channel.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14792575
> 
> 
> I have to say I don't really agree with a lot of this. I do think that the EDGE does a good job with SD DVDs but it's still a yawning chasm between a good DVD and Bluray. Most SD disks do not have crap transfers. I can't remember the last single layer DVD I bought.
> 
> 
> p.s. sorry to be a fussy bugger, but that random punctuation makes your text very hard to read.



Obviously some SD dvd's will appear thin or faded, but this was how the orginal director shot the film. But most importantly is how they remaster it or ehnance it for widescreen. They don't do it for all flicks, but Dual layer does help. I remember walking into Best Buy one day and I saw Star-Wars revenge of the sith playing on an LCD, I immediatly thought wow that movie has alot of pop to it, I almost thought it was out on HD disk and thought I would go out and buy it cause the special effects where outstanding in HD, unfortunatly I found out there is no HD disk for revenge of the sith, I started some research and found that the film was shot on digital film, apparently the dvd was enhanced for wisecreen also. I bought it and I was pretty amazed at the clarity and sharpeness of the image, not one blurry or fuzzy scene, one scene that blew me away was when they crash landed the spacraft onto the planet: then the camera starts to zoom in on Ben and anakin, the lens had so much focus consistently through the entire zoom into the large cabin they where standing in, the glass looked like crystal clear glass...I was very impressed.


----------



## dlm10541

Many of the newest Starwars are spectacular in SD. It makes my mouth water to think what the HD versions may look like if ever released.


Some 5th Element versions are great too.


But as a whole the best SD can come is close at times.


----------



## aaronwt

I've never seen a spectacular DVD. Well I guess back in the late 90's and early 2000's. But since I've been watching HD since 2001 and HD titles since 2005, DVD doesn't cut it. No DVD has the resolution to be spectacular to me any more. that's why I donated 90% of my DVDs last year to a local chairity. I've only watched three or four DVDs for the last 3.5years and if I have my way I will never watch one again.


----------



## Gary J

Well then, I guess that's that.


----------



## shingdaz

The crow collectors edition, blew me out of the water also, I've had the orginal 95 DVD release for the last few years, I watched it 2-3 times on my current LCD set-upupscaled with the pro, and when I popped in the newer SD version I was blown away by how razer sharp the image was, it looked like in some scenes they used a video camera or somthing (can't remember which scene it was) but it was definatly spectacular, I felt like I was watching it for the first time without squinting in the dark scenes anymore, my eyes really enjoyed it.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary j* /forum/post/14796402
> 
> 
> well then, i guess that's that.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ishanty* /forum/post/14793162
> 
> 
> So is this product good or not?Too many people keep comparing to the vp50 and the pro if that's the case then they should have bought the pro and be done with it!too many people on here keep bashing new products,this doesn't help people who want to buy their 1st scaler.If i could afford 50 or pro i would but i know i can't right now so as my 1st scaler is this good or not?



If you are looking for a good deinterlacing solutionparticularly with PAL content where many other devices are not that good, the EDGE is definitely worth considering for the price.


If you are looking for a calibration device you should be looking at Lumagen VPs rather than the EDGE.


If you're looking to get a scaling upgrade, it really depends on what your other equipment is. Some of the better displays out there should have scaling on-par if not better than the EDGE's scaling.


If you have a lower-end display, or one that doesn't scale well, the EDGE may still be an upgrade, but probably not a major one.



For me, I feel that the EDGE was a worthwhile purchase, as its deinterlacing is significantly better than what my projector can do, and it allows me to use RGB rather than S-Video which also helps provide a better picture.



Should DVDO decide to enable more of the features of the ABT2010, then the EDGE will become much easier to recommend.


Having not dealt with DVDO before though, I don't know if they are the kind of company that releases a product, issues a few bug-fixes and leaves it at that, or if they operate like companies such as Oppo and Lumagen, working to not only fix issues, but also add features/improve the device over time.


----------



## jackox

For PAL deinterlacing + scaling second hand scalers using an Fli2300 like the PMS VPS2300, PE1000Pro can do the trick. They also have a basic color temp adjustment, but no proper HD processing though.

Some Old Lumagen could be a good catch for the buck.


Just an alternative if you can find those at a lot less than the EDGE (which itself is quite a challenge, but who knows !)


----------



## Sam Dav

Does Edge have a discrete code for Panorama Aspect Ratio?


----------



## bk

How is the HDMI switching speed? Some products which have HDMI switching are improving the switching speed by maintaining fulltime HDCP handshaking on all inputs and outputs thus making switching between inputs more-or-less instantaneous. Does the Edge do anything like this or is there the typical 6-10 second switching delay?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bk* /forum/post/14798338
> 
> 
> How is the HDMI switching speed? Some products which have HDMI switching are improving the switching speed by maintaining fulltime HDCP handshaking on all inputs and outputs thus making switching between inputs more-or-less instantaneous. Does the Edge do anything like this or is there the typical 6-10 second switching delay?



My delay is anywhere between half a second and two seconds. It's very quick in the three setups I've used it in.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14798504
> 
> 
> My delay is anywhere between half a second and two seconds. It's very quick in the three setups I've used it in.



that would be consistent with my experience as well... it's relatively seamless...


my curiosity is piqued though... i wonder how a device could maintain "full time HDCP handshaking between all inputs and outputs" unless all those inputs and outputs were "always on"?


----------



## jpb123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bk* /forum/post/14798338
> 
> 
> How is the HDMI switching speed? Some products which have HDMI switching are improving the switching speed by maintaining fulltime HDCP handshaking on all inputs and outputs thus making switching between inputs more-or-less instantaneous. Does the Edge do anything like this or is there the typical 6-10 second switching delay?



The Edge is considerably quicker than a VP50 in my system. Seems to be consistently much faster no matter what source. I would say no more than 2 seconds, in most cases less than 1 second.


I have no idea how it's done.


Edit:

Actually they might just do it by keeping all handshaking. On the VP50 if I switch away from my BD the disk stops since it looses HDCP. With the Edge it doesn't stop.


----------



## dainbramaged1984

can someone post some decent before and after pictures?


----------



## bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14798533
> 
> 
> that would be consistent with my experience as well... it's relatively seamless...
> 
> 
> my curiosity is piqued though... i wonder how a device could maintain "full time HDCP handshaking between all inputs and outputs" unless all those inputs and outputs were "always on"?



Depends on the device. For example, in my setup I have 2 Tivo HDs, a DVD player and a Samsung TV. The Tivo HDs are always on, but the DVD as well as the TV are not. Once I turn the TV on and it performs the HDCP handshake with an intelligent HDMI switch (one that's maintains HCDP handshake regardless of the active input) I could switch between my two TiVos with essentially no delay. Or watch a DVD, switch to check on the status of a game, and then back to the movie without long delays.


Using my TV to switch there's a 6-8 second delay.


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14777260
> 
> 
> For as long as I have owned and used an EDGE there have been two quite apposing opinions from those around me/that Im reading posts from regarding the unit and what it does. What is now spilling out onto this forum is those different opinions. I think its fair every potential buyer of EDGE reads both and makes their own mind up.
> 
> 
> On one side we have the 'Hey the EDGE is great, it does all I want and its much cheaper than a VP50Pro etc'. On the other side you have the 'The EDGE is ok but it could be far more, even for $800 (well its more in Europe)'. Personally I side with the second opinion of the EDGE, yes it does some useful stuff and its price is very good compared to many other products out in the market...however that doesnt necessarily mean it is a good product for any buyer. Its not a bad product, and for some people its probably a great product, but not for everyone.
> 
> 
> What EDGE provides is a very plug and go solution. You plug all your bits in, tell it what res to output and thats kind of it (yes you can tweek a few edge/detail adjustment things but overall the effect they give on any content isnt amazing..as is the case for all VP products btw). What EDGE doesnt really provide as it is now is much control over what you can get out of it. You cant select output colour spaces, you cant really adjust the output brightness, colour, contrast, tint with it (because the granularity of these controls is currently very bad and basically not useful at all), you cant define pc/Video levels, you cant tweek individual colour settings, you cant select different audio output for different input (ie Id like to send Satellite Audio to my TV but DVD audio to my av amp), you cant get test patterns from the EDGE, you cant have different zoom etc set for different inputs etc etc. Now whether this stuff is important to you is totally up to you, and none of us. If you dont want this stuff or your setup is very basic then sure I think you will love EDGE, however if you were hoping for some more control, maybe the ability to use EDGE to tweak your setup to calibrate it to the very best of its abilities etc then this product will disappoint as it currently is. Sure it will still do some nice stuff for $800, but probably not all you are hoping for. Sure its still a fair VP for a good price, but if it dont do what you want..its $800 badly spent right? (A $800 hammer is useless if you need a screwdriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Some of the posters here that I respect greatly are just trying to point out that it is a shame the EDGE seems to be being restricted with what it can do for reasons that are not the ABT2010 chip it is based on. If some changes could be made in software to allow a little more control...color space, levels, greater granularity of controls and test patterns then the EDGE could become a really awesome AV solution for everyone.
> 
> 
> I am a user that has a huge DVD collection, a very nice DVD player and I wanted an option to scale/get the most from this collection without buying all my movies again on blu ray. For me the EDGE has been ok, but far from what I hoped. Yes I get my DVD's at 1080p but Im just not able to setup the EDGE quite good enough/get really awesome scaling from it to be totally happy. I like it and for the price I paid its good, but it could be far better.
> 
> 
> If you were about to spend $3500 on a VP50Pro then maybe EDGE will be the bargain of your life (if some advanced features you dont need). Maybe even a Lumagen (for scaling) + EDGE is something you should consider?
> 
> 
> Ultimately all we can do is present our opinions/facts and you can decide. Overall Id give my EDGE now 5/10, if software was improved as Id mentioned Id give it 8/10.
> 
> 
> Russ
> 
> 
> EDIT: For those asking about EDGE vs Upscaling in AV Receivers etc. Personally I havent seen anything so great from EDGE that a good scaling AV receiver isnt a valid option if you are in the market for a new receiver anyways. If you can wait I wouldn't be surprised if some units start to use the ABT2010 chip soon anyways and so the processing would be about the same as EDGE (but maybe with some more control).



I cant say much except Im seeing some really nice changes in recent software for my EDGE. Id up my rating to 7/10 right now










Russ


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14799609
> 
> 
> I cant say much except Im seeing some really nice changes in recent software for my EDGE. Id up my rating to 7/10 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ



Hmmmm... where would one get this new firmware?


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14799694
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... where would one get this new firmware?



one wouldnt


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14800129
> 
> 
> one wouldnt



Oh Well.....


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bk* /forum/post/14799352
> 
> 
> Depends on the device. For example, in my setup I have 2 Tivo HDs, a DVD player and a Samsung TV. The Tivo HDs are always on, but the DVD as well as the TV are not. Once I turn the TV on and it performs the HDCP handshake with an intelligent HDMI switch (one that's maintains HCDP handshake regardless of the active input) I could switch between my two TiVos with essentially no delay. Or watch a DVD, switch to check on the status of a game, and then back to the movie without long delays.
> 
> 
> Using my TV to switch there's a 6-8 second delay.



yea, that part i understand (since the tivo's are "always on")... the trick would be with the dvd player...


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14799609
> 
> 
> I cant say much except Im seeing some really nice changes in recent software for my EDGE. Id up my rating to 7/10 right now



Why offer a carrot if you're just waiting to hit 'em with a stick?


Cruel...


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14800784
> 
> 
> Why offer a carrot if you're just waiting to hit 'em with a stick?
> 
> 
> Cruel...



Maybe this came across badly. I was just trying to let potential buyers know that I thought the product is looking better based on what Im seeing now compared to my original opinion. It wasnt meant to be a carrot and stick thing at all


----------



## shingdaz

Hearing that it switches inputs instantaniously, and does HDCP handshake faster really impresses me, it shows the product works seamlessly, although with fewer features compared to the pro, this might allow the chip to perform faster IMO.


----------



## leighnjo

Reading this thread has proved to be quite confusing. Some seem to love the Edge and others are luke warm. It seems to be dependent on what level of features you need, want, or feel you are entitled to because of the chip being used in both the Edge and the VP-50Pro. I am in process of upgrading and have pre-ordered the Edge through Amazon so I can cancel or return the product. I presently use a VP-30 which has been SDI modified. DVD is via an SDI modified Denon DVD-3910 The main reason for the configuration was to improve the DVD picture quality and I am very happy with the results. For the upgrade here is my equipment:


Starchoice 530 (Canadian) satelitte box connected via DVI to HDMI cable

Directv HD receiver connected via HDMI

TIVO HD using Brighthouse connected via HDMI

Denon AVR 4306 (HDMI imputs)

New 1080pTV either a 60" LG or Pioneer

New Bluray player probably Pioneer which will pass native resolution-480i to the VP.

Apple TV connected via HDMI used mainly as a music server


Based on my relatively streight forward system will the Edge meet my needs? In particular, I like the audio HDMI out and the 6 HDMI imputs (from the above you see I will be using 5). But will I be happy with the quality of the SD DVD as compared to what I have now? I mostly view HD TV so improvement in SD TV picture would be a benefit but not a critical factor. Incidentally, the Canadian SD picture quality is far superior to Directv and much closer to HD quality.


Your thoughts would be appreciated. The only alternative to the Edge is an HDSDI modified VP-50Pro or go to another brand with the attendant much higher cost. I will be having the TV calibrated professionally. I am not the type of person who wants to personally play with the settings etc. Basically I am mechanically impaired! So I let the professionals do the job and just want everything to work.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leighnjo* /forum/post/14806280
> 
> 
> Reading this thread has proved to be quite confusing. Some seem to love the Edge and others are luke warm. It seems to be dependent on what level of features you need, want, or feel you are entitled to because of the chip being used in both the Edge and the VP-50Pro. I am in process of upgrading and have pre-ordered the Edge through Amazon so I can cancel or return the product. I presently use a VP-30 which has been SDI modified. DVD is via an SDI modified Denon DVD-3910 The main reason for the configuration was to improve the DVD picture quality and I am very happy with the results. For the upgrade here is my equipment:
> 
> 
> Starchoice 530 (Canadian) satelitte box connected via DVI to HDMI cable
> 
> Directv HD receiver connected via HDMI
> 
> TIVO HD using Brighthouse connected via HDMI
> 
> Denon AVR 4306 (HDMI imputs)
> 
> New 1080pTV either a 60" LG or Pioneer
> 
> New Bluray player probably Pioneer which will pass native resolution-480i to the VP.
> 
> Apple TV connected via HDMI used mainly as a music server
> 
> 
> Based on my relatively streight forward system will the Edge meet my needs? In particular, I like the audio HDMI out and the 6 HDMI imputs (from the above you see I will be using 5). But will I be happy with the quality of the SD DVD as compared to what I have now? I mostly view HD TV so improvement in SD TV picture would be a benefit but not a critical factor. Incidentally, the Canadian SD picture quality is far superior to Directv and much closer to HD quality.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts would be appreciated. The only alternative to the Edge is an HDSDI modified VP-50Pro or go to another brand with the attendant much higher cost. I will be having the TV calibrated professionally. I am not the type of person who wants to personally play with the settings etc. Basically I am mechanically impaired! So I let the professionals do the job and just want everything to work.



Your situation doesnt seem too different than mine... and I very pleased with Edge.


Samsung 1080p 61" DLP

TiVo S3 in native mode HDMI

SA8300HD Cable Box in native mode HDMI

PS3 HDMI

Toshiba HD-A1 HDMI

Edge then connects to Onkyo 875 via HDMI Audio


PS3 will be replaced by Oppo BDP-83 as soon as it releases.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14803939
> 
> 
> Hearing that it switches inputs instantaniously, and does HDCP handshake faster really impresses me, it shows the product works seamlessly, although with fewer features compared to the pro, this might allow the chip to perform faster IMO.



There are some "quirks" in the HDCP arena for some combinations (e.g., I need to power up my Edge last in order to get a picture with my Tivo HD, Denon 3806 and Pioneer Plasma. However, once it has an HDCP handshake with one device, it does switch sources very quickly, even with my quirky gear. It also seems to be more sensitive to "jiggle" in the HDMI cables, so if you play around in the back of your equipment stack, and you lose picture, then re-plugging in the HDMI output cables should be prominently on your troubleshooting list.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leighnjo* /forum/post/14806280
> 
> 
> I presently use a VP-30 which has been SDI modified. DVD is via an SDI modified Denon DVD-3910 The main reason for the configuration was to improve the DVD picture quality and I am very happy with the results.



I don't have SDI, never have. That said, I had a VP30, and thought the VP50 was a worthwhile upgrade. For me, the Edge does everything the VP50 does, plus a bit. So, if you can live without the SDI, I would think the Edge would be a great step up for you.


and your bit about having good SD signals - from my experience, you should have excellent results after Edge processing. (this weekend - I had a perfect example of poor, low bandwidth broadcasting - my fav team was on VS network - and virtually unwatchable on the 10' screen. while at the same time, the main ESPN game looked quite nice when scaled up.)


----------



## unready

Anyone have any idea when they will start delivering the Edge units to their resellers? I've ordered mine from one of their resellers a while back, tried to check with Anchor Bay sales last week... and nothing.. Like a big black hole their sales department... Would be nice with some feedback ;-)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unready* /forum/post/14811724
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea when they will start delivering the Edge units to their resellers? I've ordered mine a while back, tried to check with Anchor Bay sales last week... and nothing.. Like a big black hole their sales department... Would be nice with some feedback ;-)



Has anybody else received a production Edge?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14811747
> 
> 
> Has anybody else received a production Edge?



feeling lonely?


----------



## unready

hehe, got my VP50 to keep me company  but still... Would be nice to have some sort of idea when to expect a product that says "middle of September" or something like that on their web page ;-)


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14811836
> 
> 
> feeling lonely?



You could say that...







If I am the only one I surely wonder why.... Could there be something that I should know?


----------



## todd612

I've been holding off this post for too long... partly because I don't know if I'm breaking any agreements by posting here.


Well, I'm one of those beta testers here and have received my unit a month ago. First, the Edge works beautifully. Just that I have several technical issues and needed some support. For a month now, I have not received any response from their technical support including Josh. I have placed calls to their 888 tech support, emailed [email protected] and CC Josh directly. At the moment, I am very disappointed with their service.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd612* /forum/post/14811935
> 
> 
> I've been holding off this post for too long... partly because I don't know if I'm breaking any agreements by posting here.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm one of those beta testers here and have received my unit a month ago. First, the Edge works beautifully. Just that I have several technical issues and needed some support. For a month now, I have not received any response from their technical support including Josh. I have placed calls to their 888 tech support, emailed [email protected] and CC Josh directly. At the moment, I am very disappointed with their service.



Have you asked other testers in the program to see if they can help?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14811895
> 
> 
> Could there be something that I should know?



Perhaps you are 'special'?


----------



## ggunnell

We are all special together, I'm afraid . . .


Doesn't Lumagen do something similar, release to the beta testers first for bug check and discussion?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14811836
> 
> 
> feeling lonely?



According to my buddy's rep he said they should have theirs (distributors that is) by Oct. 15th or close to that. they have pricing and they can place orders but no units yet. till the middle of Oct. like I said.


jim


----------



## aaronwt

Are the Beta units supposed to be the same as the production units, except for the front faceplate?


----------



## Denophile

can anyone briefly list what the edge has that the vp20 and 30 doesn't and vice-versa? i am having a very hard time figuring it out from their website...


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14813414
> 
> 
> Are the Beta units supposed to be the same as the production units, except for the front faceplate?



That's what we were told earlier by DVDO IIRC.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14814220
> 
> 
> That's what we were told earlier by DVDO IIRC.



yup, that's what i remember too... but i'm getting old, it's entirely possible that i don't remember correctly...


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14814220
> 
> 
> That's what we were told earlier by DVDO IIRC.



You RC


----------



## sijones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd612* /forum/post/14811935
> 
> 
> Well, I'm one of those beta testers here and have received my unit a month ago. First, the Edge works beautifully. Just that I have several technical issues and needed some support. For a month now, I have not received any response from their technical support including Josh. I have placed calls to their 888 tech support, emailed [email protected] and CC Josh directly. At the moment, I am very disappointed with their service.



You may be waiting a long time for a reply from Josh as I believe he has left DVDO.


Kind regards,


Steve


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denophile* /forum/post/14813554
> 
> 
> can anyone briefly list what the edge has that the vp20 and 30 doesn't and vice-versa? i am having a very hard time figuring it out from their website...



Check the first posting for: EDGE Comparison.pdf


----------



## joerod

The picture of the Edge on their website is the same as the Beta units though.










Does anyone know for sure Josh has left DVDO?


----------



## joerod

I did more comparisons and I would replace my 50pro in my main set up if it could just do either PC/Video level selection and OR colorspace output options. I know they are busy with other top priorities but that would make it close to a complete VP solution. I do use RGB for sports because I like the "pop" I get especially for football. If we are "stuck" with RGB all the time as the output then at least having the PC/Video level option would help a lot. It can be done but the importance to DVDO is the main roadblock. For myself and few others who have sent me PMs it is a dealbreaker. I think it is unfortunate that basic VP features like these were overlooked. Maybe they should consider doing an Edge Plus.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

Joe,

Don't you feel it is quite possible your very reasoning is why they have it limited to RGB? Do you really feel that DVDO would want people to replace a $3500 processor with one that is $800? Or kill future sales of their higher end ones? I sold my vp50 right before these were shipping for the simple reasoning that this would kill the market for the vp50 (well.... and the damn thing would never pass HBR right) and am glad I did. For the price I sold my 50 for, I could have two edges and money left! I am learning to live with the RGB for economic reasons, rather than performance ones. I feel it is a good product at a great price. Also, in my upstairs set-up my Samsung will only take rgb anyway, so that is not an issue for me. On my Sony projector though I wish I had the ability to change it. I also see why you love the vw-200 so much as well!

Best,

Chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14815516
> 
> 
> I did more comparisons and I would replace my 50pro in my main set up if it could just do either PC/Video level selection and OR colorspace output options. I know they are busy with other top priorities but that would make it close to a complete VP solution. I do use RGB for sports because I like the "pop" I get especially for football. If we are "stuck" with RGB all the time as the output then at least having the PC/Video level option would help a lot. It can be done but the importance to DVDO is the main roadblock. For myself and few others who have sent me PMs it is a dealbreaker. I think it is unfortunate that basic VP features like these were overlooked. Maybe they should consider doing an Edge Plus.


----------



## Denophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/14815469
> 
> 
> Check the first posting for: EDGE Comparison.pdf



thanks--i had seen that I was more curious about the comparison to the vo20 and 30 i.e. more in the same price range.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14815509
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure Josh has left DVDO?



Yes Unfortunately Josh has been gone for several weeks.


Hopefully he will rejoin us here in the future.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14815629
> 
> 
> Yes Unfortunately Josh has been gone for several weeks.
> 
> 
> Hopefully he will rejoin us here in the future.



He may be under a no-compete clause for a period of time.


----------



## joerod

CCONKLIN1, I 100 percent agree with you. Colorspace output selection should be reserved for higher priced VPs. The PC/Video level though should be added though. If you are forcing RGB output then you should not limit it to one level only. Especially with the vast amount of displays out there.


----------



## jackox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14815629
> 
> 
> Yes Unfortunately Josh has been gone for several weeks.
> 
> 
> Hopefully he will rejoin us here in the future.




Wishe him good for us !

He has been very helpfull for every DVDO customer ! A good man indeed.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/14815608
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> Don't you feel it is quite possible your very reasoning is why they have it limited to RGB? Do you really feel that DVDO would want people to replace a $3500 processor with one that is $800? Or kill future sales of their higher end ones? I sold my vp50 right before these were shipping for the simple reasoning that this would kill the market for the vp50 (well.... and the damn thing would never pass HBR right) and am glad I did. For the price I sold my 50 for, I could have two edges and money left! I am learning to live with the RGB for economic reasons, rather than performance ones. I feel it is a good product at a great price. Also, in my upstairs set-up my Samsung will only take rgb anyway, so that is not an issue for me. On my Sony projector though I wish I had the ability to change it. I also see why you love the vw-200 so much as well!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris



That's not the way to look at it. Remember the VP50pro has FPGAs and can have full calibration controls added, improved scaling, and all the other nice things the Lumagen Radiance has.


DVDO will hopefully be improving the top end product, rather than limiting the EDGE in a silly way. Thus justifying the premium. Not to mention the huge improvement on versatility and memories the VP50pro has.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14815651
> 
> 
> He may be under a no-compete clause for a period of time.



That was my first thought too...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14816203
> 
> 
> That was my first thought too...



Don't ever agree with me again.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14813414
> 
> 
> Are the Beta units supposed to be the same as the production units, except for the front faceplate?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14815509
> 
> 
> The picture of the Edge on their website is the same as the Beta units though.



scsiraid: can you take a few more pictures of the faceplate on your unit and give us your opinion regarding the quality? Pleeze.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14817341
> 
> 
> scsiraid: can you take a few more pictures of the faceplate on your unit and give us your opinion regarding the quality? Pleeze.



Sure, Ill give it a shot. Im still feeling lonely...


----------



## todd612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14812138
> 
> 
> Have you asked other testers in the program to see if they can help?



Nope. That is because I don't even have access to their EDGE forum. Like I said, I've been requesting this simple access for a month now.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd612* /forum/post/14817717
> 
> 
> Nope. That is because I don't even have access to their EDGE forum. Like I said, I've been requesting this simple access for a month now.



I smell something fishy...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14817341
> 
> 
> scsiraid: can you take a few more pictures of the faceplate on your unit and give us your opinion regarding the quality? Pleeze.



Ive added a few more pics. Lots of fingerprints









http://www.flickr.com/photos/2468737...7607610552331/ 


From a quality perspective, it looks quite good. Doesnt look like quick turn plastics.


Looks like my receiver fan has lost one of its 'legs'.


----------



## joerod

It is the exact same as the Beta units...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14818019
> 
> 
> It is the exact same as the Beta units...



Did the beta units come in the same kind of box?


I wonder if that is what they sent me.... That would explain why I seem to be the only one with a 'production' unit.


Did the beta's come with FW version 1.0?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd612* /forum/post/14811935
> 
> 
> I've been holding off this post for too long... partly because I don't know if I'm breaking any agreements by posting here.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm one of those beta testers here and have received my unit a month ago. First, the Edge works beautifully. Just that I have several technical issues and needed some support. For a month now, I have not received any response from their technical support including Josh. I have placed calls to their 888 tech support, emailed [email protected] and CC Josh directly. At the moment, I am very disappointed with their service.



Ouch! That level of "service" is usually reserved for people who break NDAs...though as mentioned, Josh won't be your best point of contact at this point. If you're a beta tester, why don't you have access to the beta-tester web forum?


----------



## jpb123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14818039
> 
> 
> Did the beta units come in the same kind of box?
> 
> 
> I wonder if that is what they sent me.... That would explain why I seem to be the only one with a 'production' unit.
> 
> 
> Did the beta's come with FW version 1.0?



I'm pretty sure mine came in a brown cardboardbox inside an outer box I've thrown away. Don't think the outer one was a graphic one like yours. I think I would have saved it if it was.


As for FW while it changed to 1.0 at some time I'm sure it was 0.something from the beginning


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/14818102
> 
> 
> Ouch! That level of "service" is usually reserved for people who break NDAs...though as mentioned, Josh won't be your best point of contact at this point. If you're a beta tester, why don't you have access to the beta-tester web forum?



I sent DVDO support an email on an issue I encountered with a production unit last week and have still not heard a word from them. Needless to say, Im not impressed with their customer support either.


----------



## joerod

Brown box (plain). It came without 1.0...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14818157
> 
> 
> Brown box (plain). It came without 1.0...



+1... that's how mine came...


it no longer exists, as my cat chose to destroy it for some reason only known to his little tiny brain...


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14817341
> 
> 
> scsiraid: can you take a few more pictures of the faceplate on your unit and give us your opinion regarding the quality? Pleeze.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14817712
> 
> 
> Sure, Ill give it a shot. Im still feeling lonely...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14818019
> 
> 
> It is the exact same as the Beta units...



Weren't the production units supposed to have a different faceplate


----------



## joerod

We thought so. Faceplates are exactly the same though...


----------



## 430scuderia

I was looking at buying the OPPO 983 to play (international) PAL movies. I also wanted to buy the OPPO HDMI switcher. Can I combine both by using hooking up a good DVD player to the EDGE and let the EDGE do all processing?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *430scuderia* /forum/post/14818964
> 
> 
> I was looking at buying the OPPO 983 to play (international) PAL movies. I also wanted to buy the OPPO HDMI switcher. Can I combine both by using hooking up a good DVD player to the EDGE and let the EDGE do all processing?



I would imagine that an Oppo 980 plus and Edge would be all you would need.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14817811
> 
> 
> I smell something fishy...



There is a todd612 listed in the beta forums member list. Josh was probably the one sending the info.


----------



## eiren

If todd612 is a registered user, he can log in using his telephone number (from the NDA) as the password.


If anyone is desperately trying to get some help/support from DVDO, then use the following address:


ken [at] anchorbaytech [dot] com


That will get you through to Ken Nguyen, head of National Sales & Support.


----------



## cpcat

joerod, you know the edge auto switches to PC levels for any non-TV resolution input, right?


----------



## joerod

That doesn't help with football which is either 720p or 1080i though... It only does Video unless I am missing something...


----------



## joerod

cpcat, PM sent...


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14819637
> 
> 
> That doesn't help with football which is either 720p or 1080i though... It only does Video unless I am missing something...



Yes, you are correct. Why do you want PC levels for these signals? Are you using a FLEA?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14820032
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. Why do you want PC levels for these signals? Are you using a FLEA?



Because he wants it to look "punchier".


----------



## joerod

Hell yeah! I love the extra "pop" I get when doing PC (only for sports though) under RGB. Remember, I am an eye candy extremist!


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpb123* /forum/post/14818119
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine came in a brown cardboardbox inside an outer box I've thrown away. Don't think the outer one was a graphic one like yours. I think I would have saved it if it was.
> 
> 
> As for FW while it changed to 1.0 at some time I'm sure it was 0.something from the beginning



Yes brown box, no pretty packaging but it has the standard DVDO packaging like I've had with all their scalers I've owned.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14820032
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct. Why do you want PC levels for these signals? Are you using a FLEA?




I am using a Flea(broadcast sources only) with the EDGE and have a superb picture.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14820524
> 
> 
> Hell yeah! I love the extra "pop" I get when doing PC (only for sports though) under RGB. Remember, I am an eye candy extremist!



Turn up your brightness. It's basically the same. All that PC levels change vs. video levels are the signal levels that define white and black. There shouldn't be anything magic, unless your displays or source gear are poorly engineered.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Aaron.........


Would you mind posting your Edge settings for SDTV, SD-Movies, and HD-Movies?


Game Boxes also if you use them....


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## joerod

Yes, my Sony VW200 is poorly engineered...










It has more to do then just turning up the brightness... Maybe I should check out a Flea...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14821359
> 
> 
> Turn up your brightness. It's basically the same. All that PC levels change vs. video levels are the signal levels that define white and black. There shouldn't be anything magic, unless your displays or source gear are poorly engineered.



CalMAN insider? you're saying a gamma curve that is completely blown to hell can be fixed by turning up brightness a couple clicks? or did i miss some kind of humor here?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14821629
> 
> 
> Yes, my Sony VW200 is poorly engineered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has more to do then just turning up the brightness... Maybe I should check out a Flea...



Don't know if it will help any Joe..... I had my Bernese Mountain Dog sit both in front of the projector and also on top of the Edge... could not see a lot of improvement and he had tons of Flea's.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14820834
> 
> 
> I am using a Flea(broadcast sources only) with the EDGE and have a superb picture.



Lurking on this thread and trying to learn the ropes about VP's for a future purchase, so excuse my ignorance, but (other than an itchy little critter) what is FLEA?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14818000
> 
> 
> Ive added a few more pics. Lots of fingerprints



Thanks. You definitely have 'production' packaging...don't know about the faceplate, though


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14819547
> 
> 
> That will get you through to Ken Nguyen, head of National Sales & Support.



Was it really necessary to post his address on this forum?


I'm sure he is luv'n you right about now...


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14815509
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure Josh has left DVDO?



I am no longer with DVDO.


I would like to thank everyone for the support that they helped provide to the products that I managed (iScan HD+, iScan VP20, iScan VP30, iScan VP50, iScan VP50PRO and EDGE). You may see me posting from time to time but it won't be as a representative of DVDO/Anchor Bay.


For all those customers, beta testers and resellers that I have built relationships with over the years you can still reach me by sending me a PM or an email.


Best Regards,

Josh Allen


----------



## o27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14822275
> 
> 
> Was it really necessary to post his address on this forum?
> 
> 
> I'm sure he is luv'n you right about now...



Unbelievable - Pia-chan, in what way are you affiliated with DVDO?!


It seems that every single time something sligthly negative or even, in this case some kind offering of help, you´re all over the place, acting as some kind of insane watch-dog - how come?


If DVDO really had anything against any of the response and knowledge been spilt over in here, i would presume they would have enough manpower to appoint some staff to respond.


I really dont see how that can be your job?


----------



## eiren

That's been his entire contribution so far... hall monitor











Josh, good luck to you mate. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Fudoh

Josh, it has been a great time and I guess all of us here wish you all the best for the future!


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd612* /forum/post/14811935
> 
> 
> I've been holding off this post for too long... partly because I don't know if I'm breaking any agreements by posting here.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm one of those beta testers here and have received my unit a month ago. First, the Edge works beautifully. Just that I have several technical issues and needed some support. For a month now, I have not received any response from their technical support including Josh. I have placed calls to their 888 tech support, emailed [email protected] and CC Josh directly. At the moment, I am very disappointed with their service.



how's the response from their beta tester forum?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14822520
> 
> 
> how's the response from their beta tester forum?



What response? He said hes never gone there


----------



## joerod

I'd like to thank Josh personally for all of his contributions to AVS. I am not sure how DVDO could let him get away when he is an obvious asset to them. Whoever attempts to take his place here on the Forum will have some really BIG shoes to fill. Goodluck Josh and I hope to see you around here...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skipsterut* /forum/post/14821982
> 
> 
> Lurking on this thread and trying to learn the ropes about VP's for a future purchase, so excuse my ignorance, but (other than an itchy little critter) what is FLEA?


 Algolith FleaHDMI - Time to iron out the facts?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14822835
> 
> 
> i'd like to thank josh personally for all of his contributions to avs. I am not sure how dvdo could let him get away when he is an obvious asset to them. Whoever attempts to take his place here on the forum will have some really big shoes to fill. Goodluck josh and i hope to see you around here...



+1


----------



## Blacklac

Since this unit had a lot of hype/talk, i guess it is a good thing there isn't much going on in here after units have been shipped and NDA's end? I take that as the unit works as expected and lives up to the results that are expected of the ABT, based on the VP50 and Oppo 983?


or are orders just not filled yet?


----------



## Gary J

Actually all of that is answered in recent pages of this thread.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14821629
> 
> 
> Yes, my Sony VW200 is poorly engineered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has more to do then just turning up the brightness... Maybe I should check out a Flea...



Check out a flea if you want, but the "pop" you are describing is most likely the result of the change in perceived brightness caused by level compression or expansion, depending upon how you have things configured on the input and output side.




I've posted this before in several places, so let's try this again to see if people understand the lack of magic here. How most VPs work (including _The Edge)_:
Input levels matched to output levels (PC-PC, Video-Video): no change
PC levels in, Video levels out - Level compression (0 - 255 remapped into 16 - 235) - this is probably your increase in perceived "pop", but it will crush detail and fine gradations (more content, smaller bucket)
Video levels in, PC levels out - Level expansion (16 - 235 remapped to 0 - 255) which obviously gets rid of BTB/WTW information, which may be a problem if you are daisychaining multiple processors

The issue is what happens to the reference black and white levels, since the legal ranges (PC: 0 - 255, Video: 1 - 254) are fairly close. Personally, I'd just leave it on input levels being matched to output levels, and then tweak my PC accordingly (or bypass the VP altogether with the HTPC).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/14821759
> 
> 
> CalMAN insider? you're saying a gamma curve that is completely blown to hell can be fixed by turning up brightness a couple clicks? or did i miss some kind of humor here?



You probably missed a reading comprehension class or two, and definitely a class or five in civility and manners. See above. Gamma curves have nothing to do with it when you start doing level expansion/compression. If you don't want a molested signal, then leave the levels issue alone.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14824449
> 
> 
> or are orders just not filled yet?



I haven't seem many "I received mine" type of posts... but FWIW I placed my preorder on the last day (per the original announcement) and the shipment tracking suggests it should arrive tomorrow. I guess that most of the preorders are either in peoples hands or should be very shortly.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14824507
> 
> 
> Actually all of that is answered in recent pages of this thread.



Considering how much hype this unit had, there are very few actual users posting here...


----------



## dlm10541

The beta testers are real users too


----------



## AudioBear

Would somebody PM me and tell me where other than Algolith I can get a Flea at a reasonable price?


There has been so much discussion that I want to buy one just to judge for myself what it will and won't do. I am going to do the same thing with the DVDO Edge as soon as user reports say it's ready to buy.


----------



## joerod

I gotcha Bear5K. And yes it is video in and PC level out which is doing the 0-255 range. I know it should not be used like that but it expands the image nicely for football and other sports. I have tried sending video in and video out and trying to get my PJ to do the same but I can't quite get there. I even did some A/B comparisons with a few people and they all hands down liked the PC out for sports much better. Now for movies on DirecTV I use video level out. Definitely. And for Blu-ray, HD DVD and other movie sources I use 4:4:4 out. I hate to keep saying the same thing but I really wish the Edge would at least offer the PC/Video level selection. Of course adding colorspace options would be terrific but at this point I would settle for being able to just go PC for sports...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14824638
> 
> 
> You probably missed a reading comprehension class or two, and definitely a class or five in civility and manners. See above. Gamma curves have nothing to do with it when you start doing level expansion/compression. If you don't want a molested signal, then leave the levels issue alone.



not trying to be uncivil, but i was just shocked when i saw that advice coming from a calibration guy because when i run my calibration software i see a flat gamma cruve if i use video levels in and video levels out but i see a characteristic drooping gamma response (way high at low IRE's, flattish in the middle, and way low at high IRE's) if i feed PC levels to a display expecting video levels. i think we would totally agree that is the expected result of level compression/expansion/re-quantization whatever you want to call it. some people may call this "pop" but i call it "totally throwing off the calibration". so i was surprised to see your suggested remedy. i guess what you're saying is for users who are only interested in some pop, then re-aligning the base black level may be sufficient and never mind the gamma.


----------



## joerod

There is a difference from throwing off the calibration (pop) and watching football though. I don't want to watch a NFL game within the "legal" limits. I want as much in your face colors and deep blacks and whiter whites as I can get. Cutting loose for football is fun to do. And if we are getting serious and are going to watch a movie I just make a couple simple button touches and we are good to go. The DVDO gets changed back to video level out and my PJ gets put in Cinema mode (taken out of Dynamic for football)... Trust me, I have never had anyone over for a movie or football game that has been disappointed in my pic Q...


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14825003
> 
> 
> I even did some A/B comparisons with a few people and they all hands down liked the PC out for sports much better. Now for movies on DirecTV I use video level out.



good grief. all these discussions on output levels - you have me talked into it. I'm hooking up the VP50 again this weekend, and will swap outputs (video/pc) so I can see this pop myself.










I haven't done this since my first days with the 30, maybe with the 50 - don't remember preferring it - but I never feed a PC signal, so figured it would be pretty much irrelevant.


oh well - I needed something else to do. With the Edge, there isn't much time wasted tweaking settings, porches, etc - all I do is watch.


----------



## joerod

Actually just watching with the Edge may be a good thing.










Seriously, try the PC level and add just a little to saturation. You will be shocked at how well the field looks and the player's uniforms.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/14824690
> 
> 
> I haven't seem many "I received mine" type of posts... but FWIW I placed my preorder on the last day (per the original announcement) and the shipment tracking suggests it should arrive tomorrow. I guess that most of the preorders are either in peoples hands or should be very shortly.



My understanding is that the first shipment was single digit numbers (which is where mine came from) and that the rest of the pre-orders shipped within the last couple days.


----------



## skipsterut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14822912
> 
> Algolith FleaHDMI - Time to iron out the facts?



aaronwt -- thanks for the Flea link. I'm learning as I go on VP's. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## 430scuderia

Quote:

Originally Posted by 430scuderia

I was looking at buying the OPPO 983 to play (international) PAL movies. I also wanted to buy the OPPO HDMI switcher. Can I combine both by using hooking up a good DVD player to the EDGE and let the EDGE do all processing?


Quote:

I would imagine that an Oppo 980 plus and Edge would be all you would need.


*Thanks for the reply scsiraid. Is that a definite yes or a maybe yes? Sorry for the persistence but I am in a bind as what to buy.*





\\


----------



## Pia-chan




eiren said:


> That's been his entire contribution so far... hall monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is considered common courtesy not to post a private (business and/or personal) e-mail address publicly without prior consent. If Ken's e-mail address was already publicly available (on the Anchor Bay website, for example) prior to your posting it here, I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm not affiliated in any way with Anchor Bay...just hq'd in the same town


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *430scuderia* /forum/post/14825671
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by 430scuderia
> 
> I was looking at buying the OPPO 983 to play (international) PAL movies. I also wanted to buy the OPPO HDMI switcher. Can I combine both by using hooking up a good DVD player to the EDGE and let the EDGE do all processing?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I would imagine that an Oppo 980 plus and Edge would be all you would need.
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the reply scsiraid. Is that a definite yes or a maybe yes? Sorry for the persistence but I am in a bind as what to buy.*



Its about as definite as I can be since I dont have a 980. However, I dont see how a 983 plus Edge would be of any benefit over 980 plus Edge.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *430scuderia* /forum/post/14825671
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by 430scuderia
> 
> I was looking at buying the OPPO 983 to play (international) PAL movies. I also wanted to buy the OPPO HDMI switcher. Can I combine both by using hooking up a good DVD player to the EDGE and let the EDGE do all processing?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I would imagine that an Oppo 980 plus and Edge would be all you would need.
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the reply scsiraid. Is that a definite yes or a maybe yes? Sorry for the persistence but I am in a bind as what to buy.*
> 
> 
> \\



yes, that would be a definite... the 980 would be preferable to the 983 as it will put out an un-molested stream over hdmi to the edge...


fwiw, the 983 and switch option would also work well...


your decision about which player rests upon whether you want to purchase the edge or a switch...


or, you could do like some of us, and have both the edge and the switch...


----------



## dlm10541

Yes Just remember "He who dies with the most toys wins"


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14825831
> 
> 
> Yes Just remember "He who dies with the most toys wins"



lol... every time i start to think i might have too many sources, i think about aaronwt, and realize i have a LONG way to go to get to too many...


----------



## dlm10541

I might be getting close except I gave a lot of "stuff" to my kids. They are very happy


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14826000
> 
> 
> I might be getting close except I gave a lot of "stuff" to my kids. They are very happy



wanna adopt me?


----------



## todd612

I'm in now. Per other members here suggested I was able to finally login. Just amazing I didn't get this information in my beta package and their tech support guy never mentioned this to me. So I quickly glanced at the edge forum and seems like I now have a month of forum reading to catch up on...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14822679
> 
> 
> What response? He said hes never gone there





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14822520
> 
> 
> how's the response from their beta tester forum?


----------



## 430scuderia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14819036
> 
> 
> I would imagine that an Oppo 980 plus and Edge would be all you would need.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14825359
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the first shipment was single digit numbers (which is where mine came from) and that the rest of the pre-orders shipped within the last couple days.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14825740
> 
> 
> Its about as definite as I can be since I dont have a 980. However, I dont see how a 983 plus Edge would be of any benefit over 980 plus Edge.



Actually I meant 983 (no edge) plus HDMI switcher on the one side or a region free dvd player just putting a digital signal into the Edge (and use this as a HDMI switcher as well.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14826044
> 
> 
> wanna adopt me?



Great another tax write-off


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd612* /forum/post/14826051
> 
> 
> I'm in now. Per other members here suggested I was able to finally login. Just amazing I didn't get this information in my beta package and their tech support guy never mentioned this to me. So I quickly glanced at the edge forum and seems like I now have a month of forum reading to catch up on...



Todd


Good luck.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14817127
> 
> 
> Don't ever agree with me again.



Excuse me but it was MY thought originally - it's you who's copying MY _original_ thoughts (due lack of authentic ones?)...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *430scuderia* /forum/post/14826056
> 
> 
> Actually I meant 983 (no edge) plus HDMI switcher on the one side or a region free dvd player just putting a digital signal into the Edge (and use this as a HDMI switcher as well.



see my post #1484....


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *todd612* /forum/post/14826051
> 
> 
> I'm in now. Per other members here suggested I was able to finally login. Just amazing I didn't get this information in my beta package and their tech support guy never mentioned this to me. So I quickly glanced at the edge forum and seems like I now have a month of forum reading to catch up on...



I had to find it out on my own back then too...


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14826073
> 
> 
> Great another tax write-off



yea, but i have expensive tastes...










temporarily back on topic... has anyone checked the harmony database recently to see if we have the correct edge codes out there?


----------



## lokiWoden

I received my EDGE preorder from AVScience last week, but did not have time to try it out until Monday of this week. Overall, I am pretty happy with the unit so far, using my equipment. But I've got a ways to go first before making a final conclusion.


SD cable seems improved relative to the internal VP in Samsung DLP and also Denon 4306 AV receiver (old Faroudja chips in both). And SD DVD seems to be greatly improved over upconverting in my Marantz 9600 DVD player (using 480i out over HDMI to EDGE). There seems to be less macroblocking and false contouring in all cases. No BluRay or HD-DVD player as yet, but maybe soon. All these judgemnets are subjective, and without re-calibrating, but the differences seem pretty noticeable.


The only major problem I encountered so far was losing audio when switching channels on my SA3250 cable box (which I have had since 2004 and which did not have HDMI or DVI output, so it was connected to EDGE using component cables and digital audio coax cable). About 40% of the time when I switched TV channels (I kept track), the audio would cut out "permanently" and I would have to switch back-and-forth between channels to get audio to come back. Pretty annoying. I speculated that the problem may not occur using HDMI, since this same problem seems to have been reported on this thread earlier when coax digital audio input to EDGE was being used, but noone has complained about HDMI showing this problem yet. Anyhow, I swapped out my cable box yesterday for a newer model with an HDMI output (SA4250) and this fixed the audio loss problem: no more loss of audio when switching TV channels on my cable box. Interestingly, this is true whether or not I use the HDMI output from the cable box, or whether I set it up the same way as for my last cable box (i.e. component cables for video, and coax cable for digital audio).


Currently, I don't know which cable box output is better: HDMI or component/digitalAudio, since the prior audio problem is fixed with either. I have an impression that the component video connection is better than the HDMI connection. Does anyone know if the SA4250 cable box incorporates the old HDMI transmit/receive chips that clip blacks and whites? I'm planning to re-calibrate using each to check out which cable box output is better. It is hard to compare, because the cable box shuts off component video output when an HDMI cable is connected! Oh well.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lokiWoden* /forum/post/14826819
> 
> 
> SD cable seems improved relative to the internal VP in Samsung DLP



This is the only signal that actually looks worse for me. I am told by other users that my Panasonic plasma has processing for SD broadcast that is actually better than the Edge's.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14824638
> 
> 
> Check out a flea if you want, but the "pop" you are describing is most likely the result of the change in perceived brightness caused by level compression or expansion, depending upon how you have things configured on the input and output side.
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted this before in several places, so let's try this again to see if people understand the lack of magic here. How most VPs work (including _The Edge_:
> Input levels matched to output levels (PC-PC, Video-Video): no change
> PC levels in, Video levels out - Level compression (0 - 255 remapped into 16 - 235) - this is your increase in perceived "pop", but at the expanse of some crush in detail
> Video levels in, PC levels out - Level expansion (16 - 235 remapped to 0 - 255)
> 
> The issue is what happens to the reference black and white levels, since the legal ranges (PC: 0 - 255, Video: 1 - 254) are fairly close. Personally, I'd just leave it on input levels being matched to output levels, and then tweak my PC accordingly (or bypass the VP altogether).
> 
> 
> 
> You probably missed a reading comprehension class or two, and definitely a class or five in civility and manners. See above. Gamma curves have nothing to do with it when you start doing level expansion/compression. If you don't want a molested signal, then leave the levels issue alone.



You are spot on - If i replace my ATI DVI-HDMI adaptor on my VMC with a non-ATI brand adaptor it reverts to full range RGB levels which on my ISF colour calibrated plasma has more pop but at the expense of colour accuracy.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14825003
> 
> 
> I gotcha Bear5K. And yes it is video in and PC level out which is doing the 0-255 range. I know it should not be used like that but it expands the image nicely for football and other sports. I have tried sending video in and video out and trying to get my PJ to do the same but I can't quite get there. I even did some A/B comparisons with a few people and they all hands down liked the PC out for sports much better. Now for movies on DirecTV I use video level out. Definitely. And for Blu-ray, HD DVD and other movie sources I use 4:4:4 out. I hate to keep saying the same thing but I really wish the Edge would at least offer the PC/Video level selection. Of course adding colorspace options would be terrific but at this point I would settle for being able to just go PC for sports...



Odd that you see additional "pop" when you would be doing level expansion. You may notice some additional contrast, but you shouldn't if the calibration of your '200 maximizes contrast for film content on video levels (i.e., it would reset the white and black points, with no change in the overall CR). That being said, since you are also switching to dynamic mode, I'd be curious what effect you are isolating to just the change in levels vs. what should be a much bigger change in going from cinema to dynamic mode.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/14825121
> 
> 
> not trying to be uncivil, but i was just shocked when i saw that advice coming from a calibration guy because when i run my calibration software i see a flat gamma cruve if i use video levels in and video levels out but i see a characteristic drooping gamma response (way high at low IRE's, flattish in the middle, and way low at high IRE's) if i feed PC levels to a display expecting video levels.



If the VP does the processing correctly, gamma won't be affected by the level expansion or compression -- within rounding limits. You will see a lot of crush when level compression is being used, depending upon the content, since you take 256 code values and put them into 220 slots (16 - 235, inclusive).


What you are likely seeing in the gamma issues you report is related, but different. When display expects video levels, it sets the internal electronics to respond with "white" at digital 235 and black at digital 16. If your display is calibrated to eke out every last drop of contrast, then values 1 - 15 will be indistinguishable from 16 (and probably 17 and 18), and 236 - 254 will be indistinguishable from 235 (and probably 234 and 233). I suspect that this is what is causing your issue. It is not a compression, per se, but it has a similar effect (optical vs. signal issue).



> Quote:
> i think we would totally agree that is the expected result of level compression/expansion/re-quantization whatever you want to call it. some people may call this "pop" but i call it "totally throwing off the calibration". so i was surprised to see your suggested remedy. i guess what you're saying is for users who are only interested in some pop, then re-aligning the base black level may be sufficient and never mind the gamma.



Different people have different goals. If you are monkeying around with controls on a VP to get more "pop", then accuracy is not typically on the agenda, as well. In this case, it sounds like joerod has a calibrated mode and an uncalibrated sports mode where he is looking for a more "vivid" experience.


Bill


----------



## joerod

That's it in a nutshell. I have a "vivid" mode for sports (mainly football) and a nicely calibrated mode for serious movie watching...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14827515
> 
> 
> If the VP does the processing correctly, gamma won't be affected by the level expansion or compression -- within rounding limits. You will see a lot of crush when level compression is being used, depending upon the content, since you take 256 code values and put them into 220 slots (16 - 235, inclusive).
> 
> 
> What you are likely seeing in the gamma issues you report is related, but different. When display expects video levels, it sets the internal electronics to respond with "white" at digital 235 and black at digital 16. If your display is calibrated to eke out every last drop of contrast, then values 1 - 15 will be indistinguishable from 16 (and probably 17 and 18), and 236 - 254 will be indistinguishable from 235 (and probably 234 and 233). I suspect that this is what is causing your issue. It is not a compression, per se, but it has a similar effect (optical vs. signal issue).
> 
> 
> Different people have different goals. If you are monkeying around with controls on a VP to get more "pop", then accuracy is not typically on the agenda, as well. In this case, it sounds like joerod has a calibrated mode and an uncalibrated sports mode where he is looking for a more "vivid" experience.
> 
> 
> Bill



good points. i had gotten used to reading your excellent contributions over in the other dedicated calibration threads very carefully for tips just such as these on how to get good picture quality, hence my surprise at seeing such a seemingly cavalier recommendation for joerod, but i see now it is perfectly appropriate for his situation and you are in no way obligated to refrain from advising people to just bump the brightness a little for a casual fix like the one being discussed here.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14827422
> 
> 
> Odd that you see additional "pop" when you would be doing level expansion. You may notice some additional contrast, but you shouldn't if the calibration of your '200 maximizes contrast for film content on video levels (i.e., it would reset the white and black points, with no change in the overall CR). That being said, since you are also switching to dynamic mode, I'd be curious what effect you are isolating to just the change in levels vs. what should be a much bigger change in going from cinema to dynamic mode.




The Flea's dynamic range stretcher greatly increases that "pop" flavor on the screen, contrast is peaked way beyond what the TV or scaler can handle without clipping (if I may use this term)> Thus resulting in an image that mimics HD pop from a decent SD broadcast. I only use the flea for SD broadcasts, since I need to change the zoom levels on the pro if I want to watch SD movies thorugh it as well.


----------



## Fallen Kell

I just came home to find a box on my porch. My EDGE arrived! I'll post pic once my camera's battery charges some (I left it on by mistake). I didn't think these were shipping yet. And in fact, according to Amazon, it hasn't, but it just arrived.


----------



## rsteagal100

This question has probably been answered before but here I go...


Dish just added several more HD channels. I have the VIP622 HD Receiver from Dish. My Pioneer (PDP6020FD) recognizes the signal as 480p even though it is "HD". So here is the question - on a decent to good HD channel (currently good picture on HD) will the edge make a big difference? I still see some "softness" and a bit of noise in the picture.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14827735
> 
> 
> The Flea's dynamic range stretcher greatly increases that "pop" flavor on the screen, contrast is peaked way beyond what the TV or scaler can handle without clipping (if I may use this term)> Thus resulting in an image that mimics HD pop from a decent SD broadcast. I only use the flea for SD broadcasts, since I need to change the zoom levels on the pro if I want to watch SD movies thorugh it as well.



FYI one of the reasons I mentioned the Flea w/regards to PC levels was that the Flea expands an RGB signal to PC levels. This is a bug in the Flea.







If you use YCC there isn't a problem. If you must use RGB then you'll need to compensate somewhere along the line else that input will be miscalibrated compared to other video level inputs. The edge does not have manually selectable PC/video level input at this point but rather switches automatically per input resolution.


Many VP's have selectable PC/Video levels for the input which will correct for this (although the Flea will still be doing level expansion on a RGB video signal).


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fallen Kell* /forum/post/14827788
> 
> 
> I just came home to find a box on my porch. My EDGE arrived! I'll post pic once my camera's battery charges some (I left it on by mistake). I didn't think these were shipping yet. And in fact, according to Amazon, it hasn't, but it just arrived.



Nice surprise from Amazon







Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14819637
> 
> 
> That doesn't help with football which is either 720p or 1080i though... It only does Video unless I am missing something...



He's talking about output resolution


----------



## joerod

Which doesn't matter since it just won't do it...


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14829740
> 
> 
> He's talking about output resolution



No I wasn't. The Edge software is designed to recognize a computer signal and treat it as PC. This differentiation is made by _input_ resolution. In other words, common PC resolutions (XGA, WXGA, etc) will be identified as PC whereas TV signals (720p, 1080i, 1080p, 480p, 480i) will be treated as video.


The edge will still output video levels with non standard TV output resolutions (XGA, WXGA). This comes into play with non-1080p screens when the edge identifies the preferred output rez via EDID info from the TV.


----------



## eiren

If EDGE is outputting at XGA/SXGA/WXGA, then it will always output at PC levels.


I can't get video levels into my XGA plasma screen.


----------



## bsntn99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsteagal100* /forum/post/14828024
> 
> 
> This question has probably been answered before but here I go...
> 
> 
> Dish just added several more HD channels. I have the VIP622 HD Receiver from Dish. My Pioneer (PDP6020FD) recognizes the signal as 480p even though it is "HD". So here is the question - on a decent to good HD channel (currently good picture on HD) will the edge make a big difference? I still see some "softness" and a bit of noise in the picture.



One of the reasons I wanted the Edge was for my VIP722 and will say playing around with the detail/edge enhancements and mosquito noise (low setting only) has improved all channels to some degree. With low quality or SD channels, there is only so much that can be done. At some point, you begin to introduce artifacts and noise, but with good channels you can get quite an improvement.


----------



## rsteagal100

That is awesome! They have really ramped up the HD channels here. Now if that DVDO Edge would just arrive!


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14830146
> 
> 
> No I wasn't. The Edge software is designed to recognize a computer signal and treat it as PC. This differentiation is made by _input_ resolution. In other words, common PC resolutions (XGA, WXGA, etc) will be identified as PC whereas TV signals (720p, 1080i, 1080p, 480p, 480i) will be treated as video.
> 
> 
> The edge will still output video levels with non standard TV output resolutions (XGA, WXGA). This comes into play with non-1080p screens when the edge identifies the preferred output rez via EDID info from the TV.



Oh ok. Apologies.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14831271
> 
> 
> If EDGE is outputting at XGA/SXGA/WXGA, then it will always output at PC levels.
> 
> 
> I can't get video levels into my XGA plasma screen.



ok now I'm really confused


----------



## dlm10541

I am too but I think its genetic










What is correct?


----------



## sblinda

hello to everyone (i am new here),



i am here to ask a question: is this DVDO Edge good enough as the Oppo983 in the DVD upscaling?? they have the same scaling/deinterlacing chip, right?? in my country is impossible to find it in stores to make a try at the moment, so i try here!



thanks!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14832763
> 
> 
> I am too but I think its genetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is correct?



me three, but i'm pretty convinced it was the meds that did it...










sblinda, from what has been posted, it would appear to be the equivalent of the 983, yes... i can't say that for sure, as i do not use the 983...


----------



## sirhc55

I have ordered, payed for and await delivery, but here in far off Oz it takes time for items to arrive from OS. There is a lot of excitement downunder on this exciting, and brilliantly priced (A$999) Anchor Bay product.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14832763
> 
> 
> I am too but I think its genetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is correct?



It outputs video levels to my XGA Kuro plasma or at least it did when I tested it.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14828083
> 
> 
> FYI one of the reasons I mentioned the Flea w/regards to PC levels was that the Flea expands an RGB signal to PC levels. This is a bug in the Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use YCC there isn't a problem. If you must use RGB then you'll need to compensate somewhere along the line else that input will be miscalibrated compared to other video level inputs. The edge does not have manually selectable PC/video level input at this point but rather switches automatically per input resolution.
> 
> 
> Many VP's have selectable PC/Video levels for the input which will correct for this (although the Flea will still be doing level expansion on a RGB video signal).





Obviously this is a flaw for someone concerned about miscalibration of the signal down the vp vp chain etc.


On the subject of automatic output? if the edge is getting pc levels inputs will it always output at pc levels? And what effect will this have with the TV if it doesn't output at video levels? Will there bw syncing problems?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14835690
> 
> 
> Obviously this is a flaw for someone concerned about miscalibration of the signal down the vp vp chain etc.
> 
> 
> On the subject of automatic output? if the edge is getting pc levels inputs will it always output at pc levels? And what effect will this have with the TV if it doesn't output at video levels? Will there bw syncing problems?



Sync issues would be a function of the resolution, not the coding scheme (they are basically identical). Whether the display responds in the appropriate way is the real question.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14835364
> 
> 
> It outputs video levels to my XGA Kuro plasma or at least it did when I tested it.



Is the Edge sending XGA or 720p?


----------



## ddbavs

I'm new to video processors and have a specific set of needs mostly related to scaling SD DVD to 1080i/p over HDMI. Looking for additional info on the DVDO Edge (beyond what the manual says) from those that have actually played DVDs and tried out zoom, etc., or even suggestions of other VPs (up to the Denon DVP-602CI, VP50 class/price range). Also, I haven't been looking at BD or other up-scaling players because I've had to get a lot of my discs from other than region 1 sources (unlocking my players allows playing some but others I have to go back to my region=all player that has no up-conversion capability -- alas, if only the US studios would want to sell us the titles we want to buy in the US).


Basic criteria I'm looking for (most of which Edge seems to do):

1) need to handle lip sync but don't have a good enough ear to be looking at a receiver solution (seem to have to go fairly high end to get decent VP, but later on will be adding something for surround audio processing).

2) can not tolerate "stretching" and need to be able to constrain proportions to those of the original source while resizing image to match the longest edge without cropping image (i.e., 4/3 source full image match top and bottom with bars on side, 4/3 wide screen image match sides with bars above/below, etc.).

3) would really be nice not to have to re-input image settings every time I choose a new DVD menu item like I do with my current up-scaling DVD player (perhaps ability to save own custom settings on a remote button accessible list - there are only about 6 SD DVD image formats after all).

4) obviously, you have to expect a little blurring while zooming but just zoom to match screen edges should not turn image to mush (like my current player does). Also, what are the zoom levels like (smooth instead of 2x, 4x, etc., I hope)?

5) my current player can tell from the disc whether the image is 4/3 or 16/9 (if only it would default the image setting to the one it finds on disc instead of making me manually walk through all the never used ones each time).

6) I could do without the sparkling glitter on flat single color surfaces.

7) what things are limited to specific settings (i.e., my current player turns off zoom in all modes except standard 16/9 -- really annoying when source is 4/3, etc., and of course not mentioned in the manual)?


I really appreciate anyone's time, comments, or suggestions over the next couple of days related to this VP functionality -- thanks


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14835364
> 
> 
> It outputs video levels to my XGA Kuro plasma or at least it did when I tested it.



Since this is in the released/production version of the software (was added in v32):



> Quote:
> * Video levels now controlled based on format (VESA or non-CEA Discreet Monitor Timings are PC levels, CEA formats are VIDEO levels).



Which is consistent with what I am seeing.


----------



## sblinda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14833942
> 
> 
> it would appear to be the equivalent of the 983, yes... i can't say that for sure, as i do not use the 983...



you say that you are not sure because you don't use the 983... but you use the EDGE???


making a comparison with the ps3 dvd upscaling, edge is even better, right? anyone knows this?


thanks


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddbavs* /forum/post/14837383
> 
> 
> 2) can not tolerate "stretching" and need to be able to constrain proportions to those of the original source while resizing image to match the longest edge without cropping image (i.e., 4/3 source full image match top and bottom with bars on side, 4/3 wide screen image match sides with bars above/below, etc.).
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 4) obviously, you have to expect a little blurring while zooming but just zoom to match screen edges should not turn image to mush (like my current player does). Also, what are the zoom levels like (smooth instead of 2x, 4x, etc., I hope)?




The zoom function is one thing I appreciate about the Edge. You can zoom horizontal and vertical indepenent (stretching) or you can use zoom to magnify, which does keep the height-width ratio. You can zoom 0-100% in increments less than 1.0%, but I'm not sure if it's 0.1%. I set it to about 37%-38% for non-anamorphic widescreen DVD to use the full width on 16:9 TV. It does a decent job, IMO, better than my Oppo 981 did, or any other DVD players I've had. But I think when stretching any SD it will never look really good.


Brian


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/14836581
> 
> 
> Is the Edge sending XGA or 720p?



If you use the auto output the Edge will (mostly) end up sending the display's native res. In my case with the Pio 4280, the EDID negotiation actually ends up sending WXGA (1365 x 768) for whatever reason. I have to force XGA (1024 x 768) but either way video levels were maintained.


The caveat here is I did not try a PC resolution on the INPUT side.


My suspicion is that as long as you have a standard TV resolution at the input, video levels are maintained even with XGA/WXGA output. Otherwise, those with XGA/WXGA plasmas would be out of luck.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sblinda* /forum/post/14837488
> 
> 
> you say that you are not sure because you don't use the 983... but you use the EDGE???



yes, i use an edge... i use a 980 to feed it...


----------



## Tower Boss

Looks like my Edge might be on the way, received email today with my sales receipt from Laurie at AVS for my pre-order. States tracking info to follow within 24 hours.


Maybe the rest of the AVS pre-orders are going to be filled as well.


----------



## rsteagal100

Hi everyone - from the anchor bay website -

Press Release

DVDO EDGE™, WINNER OF EXCITE! AND "TOP TEN COOLEST CEDIA PRODUCTS" AWARDS IS NOW SHIPPING

- Now available from specialty audio/video dealers and custom installers


- Also available from national retailers, including Amazon.com, Buy.com, OneCall.com, and B&H Photo Video


- EDGE Wins Excite! Award from Custom Retailer magazine


- EDGE Wins ‘Top 10 Coolest Products’ award from New York Times Company's About.com


LOS GATOS, Calif., October 7, 2008 -- DVDO, the industry leader in video processing systems and video processing semiconductors, announced today that it has begun shipping to dealers its new award-winning video processor and A/V hub, DVDO EDGE™. EDGE will be available from specialty audio/video dealers across the U.S. through national and regional distribution, and it will also be available from national retailers, including Amazon.com, Buy.com, OneCall.com, and B&H Photo Video. Outside the U.S., EDGE will be available through DVDO's network of international distributors and dealers.


----------



## gulliBELL

I don't know how they get to win all these awards before the product is even released to the public, same happened for their VP models as well. Must make a sceptic wonder how "independent" the award process is. Now that it's out, lets hope they can devote some programming resources to bug fixes in the VP50Pro.


----------



## ggunnell

I *like* the fact that DVDO releases product gradually so that any bugs can be found *before* release to the general public -- if only receiver manufacturers would do the same


----------



## Sam Dav

Ok I finally got it. Did some tests and there is a terrible problem with the Panorama Aspect Ratio.







This makes DVDO Edge completely useless to me.

In Panorama I have terrible noise on vertical lines. They dance left and right! This happens only on the right side of the screen and not on the left. I have tried every combination of output resolutions with the same results. I don’t have the problem with the other aspect ratios. See the two images below. Please help!


Left: Panorama - Right: 16:9


----------



## Gary J

You need to say a lot more about your equipment, connections, source, settings, etc.


----------



## Sam Dav

What details do you want me to add?


I have three HDMI inputs. With inputs 1080i 60hz or 1080i 50hz and no matter what output (1080i 60hz) (1080i 50hz) (1024 x 768 P auto) there is a problem with the Panorama Aspect Ratio. No problem with any other thing 16:9, 4:3, Letterbox.


My Edge is version 1.00, is there any Firmware Update?


----------



## Fudoh

@Sam Dev: the 50pro had a similar thing in an earlier FW. By changing the overscan setting (just a tiny bit) you could work around it there. Try it.


----------



## Gary J

Panorama is for 4x3. From the first post in this thread -


"4:3 Non-Linear Stretch (Panorama): to watch 4:3 content stretched to fill a 16:9 display. In this mode, the image is distorted such that most of the stretching occurs at the side of the image, not the center."


----------



## Sam Dav

Thanks Fudoh, I checked. All I see is that Edge has an Underscan option. I played with it and still the same problem.


I did some other tests and when the input is 720p 50/60 or 576p 50, the Panorama aspect ratio works with no problem.


So in short, I have that problem when the input is 1080 and AR set to Panorama, no matter if it's 50/60Hz i/p.


I get the same results with 3 devices as inputs. My Panasonic BD-30 player, a HTPC and a TV receiver. Very unfortunate since 1080 input is the only input that I want!


----------



## dlm10541

Why are you trying to use Panorama on 1080i 16x9 material. Its only for 4x3 material like SD DVDs. Use 16x9


----------



## dsmith901




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14845695
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to use Panorama on 1080i 16x9 material. Its only for 4x3 material like SD DVDs. Use 16x9



Does the Edge adjust screen format automatically for each signal type (480/1080/720)? Or is that set for each input and then requires manual adjustments if an input gets a letterboxed image?


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14845695
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to use Panorama on 1080i 16x9 material. Its only for 4x3 material like SD DVDs. Use 16x9



Just wondering, and to clarify> Are you inputing a 1080 16:9 signal? Most DVD players & set-top boxes will output at 16:9 ratio instead of the 4:3 , and 16:9 ouput should be selected so zooming will be more contrasting to your screen.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmith901* /forum/post/14846461
> 
> 
> Does the Edge adjust screen format automatically for each signal type (480/1080/720)? Or is that set for each input and then requires manual adjustments if an input gets a letterboxed image?



Its per resolution. I usually zoom letterboxed SD stuff from my TiVo to fill the screen. When I switch to a non-SD program, the zoom is gone and when I switch back to SD, it returns. Works just like I would want it too.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14846494
> 
> 
> Its per resolution. I usually zoom letterboxed SD stuff from my TiVo to fill the screen. When I switch to a non-SD program, the zoom is gone and when I switch back to SD, it returns. Works just like I would want it too.



I don't think you should be using 4:3 output at all since you w on't get HD channels anymore?


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> Why are you trying to use Panorama on 1080i 16x9 material. Its only for 4x3 material like SD DVDs. Use 16x9



I’m trying Panorama on 1080i material but it’s not 16:9, it’s 4:3. I have the Panasonic blu-ray player and even if you set its output to Automatic, it always outputs 1080p into Edge. So when I'm watching a 4:3 DVD, I need Panorama.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14846509
> 
> 
> I don't think you should be using 4:3 output at all since you w on't get HD channels anymore?



The TiVo is in 'native' mode and 'panel' mode so SD is 480i and widesceen to Edge. Zoom works perfect on letterboxed stuff and lets me blow it out to fill the 16x9 screen. With an HD input, the TiVo outputs 720p or 1080i normally and i have zoom at 0 so its not affected. Edge remembers the zoom setting for each format.


CORRECTION: Edge has two zoom memories per input.. one for SD/ED and one for HD.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14845695
> 
> 
> Its only for 4x3 material like SD DVDs.



You're going to confuse him even more.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14846925
> 
> 
> You're going to confuse him even more.



Don't forget that 4:3 DVD material can be played back @ 16:9 Aspect directly from the player itself> The edge could have algorythm issues while de-interlacing an upconverted 4:3 aspect ratio signal. Don't most dvd players upconvert only a few horz/vert lines and not all of them?


----------



## Sam Dav

I'm not confused at all. I know what I'm talking about and everything is clear to me about what is 16:9, 4:3, anamorphic, panorama, etc etc. It's more than 10 years that I'm into Home Theater.


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> Don't forget that 4:3 DVD material can be played back @ 16:9 Aspect directly from the player itself> The edge could have algorythm issues while de-interlacing an upconverted 4:3 aspect ratio signal.



No it has no algorithm issues while de-interlacing the upconverted 4:3 aspect ratio signal because when seen in the other 3 aspect ratios, it works fine.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14847194
> 
> 
> I'm not confused at all. I know what I'm talking about and everything is clear to me about what is 16:9, 4:3, anamorphic, panorama, etc etc. It's more than 10 years that I'm into Home Theater.



So let's take a step back, then. Your original entry into the thread was, to put it charitably, short on information about what your set-up is and what it is that you are actually trying to achieve. The fixation on input resolution and panorama mode indicates to several people that you may be overlooking some things. Don't be offended, it happens to all of us.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14846786
> 
> 
> I'm trying Panorama on 1080i material but it's not 16:9, it's 4:3. I have the Panasonic blu-ray player and even if you set its output to Automatic, it always outputs 1080p into Edge. So when I'm watching a 4:3 DVD, I need Panorama.



This, and some of your prior posts, make it sound like you have a 1024x768 plasma for which you are trying to use a non-linear stretch (NLS) mode to fill the screen without distorting the center third of the screen?


If so, you need to check your source device's settings so that it is outputting 480i into the VP, rather than doing the massive upscale and then downscale. Remember: you want to have the best processor in your signal chain operate _once_ on the signal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14847213
> 
> 
> No it has no algorithm issues while de-interlacing the upconverted 4:3 aspect ratio signal because when seen in the other 3 aspect ratios, it works fine.



If it works fine in other modes, then I would use those. Personally, I don't like the "fisheye" feel to pans when using an NLS mode, so I go with a standard stretch when using 4:3 on my plasma.


Bill


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14847321
> 
> 
> So let's take a step back, then. Your original entry into the thread was, to put it charitably, short on information about what your set-up is



Even after he was asked to provide it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14847321
> 
> 
> If so, you need to check your source device's settings so that it is outputting 480i into the VP



And 480i Standard, not 480i Widescreen which I suspect is the problem.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14846847
> 
> 
> The TiVo is in 'native' mode and 'panel' mode so SD is 480i and widesceen to Edge. Zoom works perfect on letterboxed stuff and lets me blow it out to fill the 16x9 screen. With an HD input, the TiVo outputs 720p or 1080i normally and i have zoom at 0 so its not affected. Edge remembers the zoom setting for each format.



Actually there are two memories for each input (except the composite and S-Video which have one). There is one memory for SD and ED input signals (480i/576i/480p/576p) and there is one for HD input signals (720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60 and 1080p-24/50/60).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/14847728
> 
> 
> Actually there are two memories for each input (except the composite and S-Video which have one). There is one memory for SD and ED input signals (480i/576i/480p/576p) and there is one for HD input signals (720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60 and 1080p-24/50/60).



Thanks Josh, Ill correct my original post.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14846847
> 
> 
> The TiVo is in 'native' mode and 'panel' mode so SD is 480i and widesceen to Edge. Zoom works perfect on letterboxed stuff and lets me blow it out to fill the 16x9 screen. With an HD input, the TiVo outputs 720p or 1080i normally and i have zoom at 0 so its not affected. Edge remembers the zoom setting for each format.
> 
> 
> CORRECTION: Edge has two zoom memories per input.. one for SD/ED and one for HD.



How long is the sync when using the TiVo to change from one resolution to the other?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14848523
> 
> 
> How long is the sync when using the TiVo to change from one resolution to the other?



I would say... between 1.5 and 2 seconds.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/14847728
> 
> 
> Actually there are two memories for each input (except the composite and S-Video which have one). There is one memory for SD and ED input signals (480i/576i/480p/576p) and there is one for HD input signals (720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60 and 1080p-24/50/60).



Thank you for your continued input.


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> If it works fine in other modes, then I would use those. Personally, I don't like the "fisheye" feel to pans when using an NLS mode, so I go with a standard stretch when using 4:3 on my plasma.



I’m not asking for how I’m supposed to watch a certain material. With all due respect, my questions are for people who actually own the Edge. Please respond only if you have the Edge and can check what I’m saying.



> Quote:
> If so, you need to check your source device's settings so that it is outputting 480i into the VP, rather than doing the massive upscale and then downscale.



I have said this before, I say it again. I don’t want to output 480i to Edge. Imagine having a Blu-ray player and that it always outputs to 1080i. I want to use it both for watching BDs and DVDs and I don’t want to go through several menus to change the player’s resolution each time I want to watch a DVD.


So for people who have the Edge, could you please input 1080 material (anything 1080) into it and watch it in Panorama aspect ratio and check if you have the anomaly? Thanks.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14850232
> 
> 
> So for people who have the Edge, could you please input 1080 material (anything 1080) into it and watch it in Panorama aspect ratio and check if you have the anomaly? Thanks.




Sam


I have tried this and do not see what you are seeing


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14850232
> 
> 
> So for people who have the Edge, could you please input 1080 material (anything 1080) into it and watch it in Panorama aspect ratio and check if you have the anomaly? Thanks.



With a 1080i-60 input signal over HDMI, I am seeing exactly the same thing that you are (fringing on the sides of objects). I am also seeing this with a 1080p-24 and 1080p-60 input signal, 720p-60 does not have this issue. I am outputting 720p-60 to my projector. This would lead me to believe that it is scaling issue.


The major disadvantage to outputting 1080i-60 from your BD player and playing DVDs in it is that DVDs are being deinterlaced by the DVD player (480i -> 480p) and then scaled and reinterlaced to 1080i (480p ->1080i) and then deinterlaced to 1080p by EDGE and scaled to your desired output resolution. Note that the deinterlacing by EDGE is not going to fix any bad deinterlacing that was done downstream (i.e. PReP) because there was also a scaling step which can't be undone. This means that your DVDs could look much better if you fed EDGE a 480i/480p signal. You should consider picking up an Oppo 980 if you have the shelf space and using a dedicated DVD player so that you don't need to navigate through any menus on your BD player.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14850232
> 
> 
> I’m not asking for how I’m supposed to watch a certain material. With all due respect, my questions are for people who actually own the Edge. Please respond only if you have the Edge and can check what I’m saying.



Aside from Josh's sense of personal philanthropy, why would anyone help you when you aren't willing to help others help you by answering questions? Josh tested your use case, but I suspect most of the others here with the knowledge to answer your question would want at least some confidence about what the real issue was. And yes, I own an Edge.



> Quote:
> I have said this before, I say it again. I don’t want to output 480i to Edge.



Yes, yes, you've covered this. You've been in home theater for 10 years, and you know all about the artifacts inherent in multiple processing steps with inferior equipment using a source signal designed for a square pixel display while having a display with non-square pixels. So, given this, why are you interested in a VP if you don't want to feed it the right signal for optimal playback?



> Quote:
> Imagine having a Blu-ray player and that it always outputs to 1080i. I want to use it both for watching BDs and DVDs and I don’t want to go through several menus to change the player’s resolution each time I want to watch a DVD.



Or you might offer up the requested information about what type of BD player you have, and someone may know of a setting where it can output both. Alternatively, we could go back into your history in this thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14793714
> 
> 
> My receiver has no auto output. I have to fix it at a resolution so I have to fix it at 1080i to enjoy the HD channels.
> 
> 
> So for a SD channel, can EDGE get a 1080 image (squashed 4:3 image inside it) and make a Panorama image in 1080? I have a Pronto remote control, so if Edge has discrete codes for each Aspect Ratio including Panorama, I can program my Pronto to change the AR before switching to that channel.



We see that you are a prime candidate to use the audio output feature to your receiver, and have the video output go straight to your plasma. Looking further into your history, we see some potential sources of the issues:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/13864273
> 
> 
> Being impressed with deinterlacing capabilities of WinDVD, I’m considering replacing PowerDVD with it as my main DVD/BD player.



Since an HTPC can basically have any output resolution your GPU can support, this isn't the limitation. Let's see about your stand-alone:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/13836493
> 
> 
> Could you please help me. I just got my first standalone BD player, Panasonic BD-30 the European model. Does the 1.8 firmware update work on the European models? I see that the last firmware available for Europe is 1.3 and released on the same date as 1.8! What’s the difference?



At which point you can probably just set it's progressive output to "off" (page 19 of the manual), set the HDMI output to "auto", and you should minimize the amount of processing the BD30 does, as well as the number of mouse clicks you have to do. Longer-term, you will want to invest in a BD player or DVD player that can output a 480i signal from DVDs and transport that _cleanly_ over HDMI (not all can do this).

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/cd-d...-dmp-bd30-blu-ray-player---full-review_2.html 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Secrets Review of DMP-BD30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [..]The BD30 borders on one of the worst SD DVD players I’ve seen. Under no circumstance could I get it to lock on to a film cadence, regardless of the test. The player does have different progressive modes, but _*they all seem to be video based processing*_. This puts it in line with the PS3 in terms of DVD playback, which couldn’t lock onto any film based cadences either in our testing.
> 
> [..]
> 
> People looking to use this player as their primary DVD playback device may want to consider other options. There are sub-$100 DVD players on the market that would do a far better job.





Bill


----------



## shingdaz

I agree with the above, could be that an upconverted signal @ 1080i can cause de-interlacing issues by the edge + downconverting it to 720p resulting in it not removing the unknown algorythms of the upconverted interlaced signal. In theory it's better to add information @ 480i to 720p than to have to remove it @ 1080i to 720p.


----------



## choddo2006

Ref that review on the BD30 which says it, like the PS3, cannot lock onto any film cadence for DVD. I don't think that's true of the PS3, so I wonder if it's true of the BD30. I used the VRS test disk and the PS3 seemed to do a very good job of 2:2 and 3:2 tests. It completely ballsed up any of the strange cadences though.


Outputting DVD at 1080i into a video processor is still a very .... unconventional approach.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14852181
> 
> 
> Ref that review on the BD30 which says it, like the PS3, cannot lock onto any film cadence for DVD. I don't think that's true of the PS3, so I wonder if it's true of the BD30. I used the VRS test disk and the PS3 seemed to do a very good job of 2:2 and 3:2 tests. It completely ballsed up any of the strange cadences though.



Any review is a snapshot in time. The PS3 was very bad at DVD playback when it first launched, but it has gotten considerably better through firmware updates. A similar story may or may not be the case for the BD30. According to Bill Cushman's review of the BD50, the chip in that unit was very good at processing video, but it was a different chip, IIRC.


In any event, I wanted people who were trying to decide whether Edge fit their needs not to be turned off by what I consider to be a bad use case and to understand why they are asked what equipment they have. As the old saying still goes, "help us to help you."


----------



## joerod

I actually get terrific results outputting 1080i SD dvd from my Onkyo SP1000 into my VP50 pro. I have compared 480i and really like just sending in 1080i and then having the VP50 pro deinterlace it to 1080p. I have been really happy with my SD dvds lately. Putting back a SP1000 in my set up was a good shot in the arm. There hasn't been a next gen player that can match it yet besides maybe my Denon 3800... Still they are real close...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14846847
> 
> 
> The TiVo is in 'native' mode and 'panel' mode so SD is 480i and widesceen to Edge. Zoom works perfect on letterboxed stuff and lets me blow it out to fill the 16x9 screen. With an HD input, the TiVo outputs 720p or 1080i normally and i have zoom at 0 so its not affected. Edge remembers the zoom setting for each format.
> 
> 
> CORRECTION: Edge has two zoom memories per input.. one for SD/ED and one for HD.



I didn't realize the EDGE kept a zoom setting for SD and one for HD. I assumed it had one setting for the input like it does for brightness, Edge Enhancement etc.

This is good to know. thanks./

Since the only SD I watch is letterboxed content I'll be able to just leave it zoomed in instead of decreasing it back to zero everytime like I had been doing.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14852418
> 
> 
> I actually get terrific results outputting 1080i SD dvd from my Onkyo SP1000 into my VP50 pro.



Then you have an image that has been de-interlaced, scaled, interlaced and de-interlaced again. Must be magic.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14852418
> 
> 
> I actually get terrific results outputting 1080i SD dvd from my Onkyo SP1000 into my VP50 pro. I have compared 480i and really like just sending in 1080i and then having the VP50 pro deinterlace it to 1080p. ...



Does this player output 480i HDMI? If not, you should try 480p HDMI w/PReP as your next best option to either Edge or VP50pro. I can't see how 1080i output would be better.


----------



## bferr1

I have a Mitsubishi WD-65833, and it is _terribly_ slow at switching HDMI inputs or even switching between resolutions on the same input, taking as long as nine seconds. It's driving me crazy, but I'm not sure it's enough of a reason to replace it with another display. I've read that the Edge can switch between HDMI inputs and reestablish the handshake in about 1.5-2 seconds. When it does so, does it retain the HDMI handshake with the display device, or does that get broken as the Edge switches inputs?


----------



## rudolpht

Aside from the fact that Joe knows exactly what he's talking about, I am somewhat incredulous to believe that using the edge/50 for 1080i to 1080p motion adaptive deinterlacing as the last step vs an Onkyo player or projector that may have a simple doubling-type scheme (and his projector is no slouch).


----------



## joerod

I will post some screen shots when I get back home later to show you the magic...










Just remember though, the SP1000 is one hell of a player... That's why it is back in my set up...










I will do 1080i from my SP1000 and 480i... You will see they both yeild excellent results. I also get excellent results sending in my DTHEATER titles at 1080i...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/14853198
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsubishi WD-65833, and it is _terribly_ slow at switching HDMI inputs or even switching between resolutions on the same input, taking as long as nine seconds. It's driving me crazy, but I'm not sure it's enough of a reason to replace it with another display. I've read that the Edge can switch between HDMI inputs and reestablish the handshake in about 1.5-2 seconds. When it does so, does it retain the HDMI handshake with the display device, or does that get broken as the Edge switches inputs?



It appears that Edge maintains its 'session' with the display even though its changing its input or the input is changing its resolution. I no longer see the 'no signal' or whatever the display message was when I change inputs or resolution as I did with the Onkyo AVR. Now I see Edge put up a quick blue screen with the input name and then the new program appears. I love it!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14853228
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact that Joe knows exactly what he's talking about, I am somewhat incredulous to believe that using the edge/50 for 1080i to 1080p motion adaptive deinterlacing as the last step vs an Onkyo player or projector that may have a simple doubling-type scheme (and his projector is no slouch).



Not sure what you said here.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14854050
> 
> 
> I will post some screen shots when I get back home later to show you the magic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember though, the SP1000 is one hell of a player... That's why it is back in my set up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do 1080i from my SP1000 and 480i... You will see they both yeild excellent results. I also get excellent results sending in my DTHEATER titles at 1080i...



In general, unnecessary processing is to be avoided at the source when using a video processor. Providing the closest to the native signal as possible via HDMI remains the best recommendation. This means 480i HDMI if available and if not 480p HDMI. PReP will produce an identical result with 480p HDMI from what I've seen.


Using PC levels for video sources for "more punch" is another recommendation which I can't endorse. Level expansion makes no sense and could at least in theory increase banding/false contouring. Furthermore, the perceived "punchiness" is simply due to the miscalibrated black level.


Ultimately, folks do what they do though.


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14854139
> 
> 
> It appears that Edge maintains its 'session' with the display even though its changing its input or the input is changing its resolution. I no longer see the 'no signal' or whatever the display message was when I change inputs or resolution as I did with the Onkyo AVR. Now I see Edge put up a quick blue screen with the input name and then the new program appears. I love it!



Thanks for the reply, scsiraid. That's some potentially game-changing information. I was all set to sell the Mits on craigslist and explore other options, but I wasn't thrilled about having yet another new set ISF-calibrated. The Edge just might be my workaround!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14854276
> 
> 
> Not sure what you said here.



Neither is he but he may be referring to line doubling rather than de-interlacing, like was done decades ago.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14854276
> 
> 
> Not sure what you said here.



What I said is real viewing beats theory and doing partial processing in one device and the remaining processing (1080i->p) in a processor is neither ridiculous nor "unnecessary" if done properly. But I'm sure you have the device, the processor, and projector to all know better. I would trust joe vs a cat or Gary every day of the week. You guys can be extraordinarily obnoxious in your condescension.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14854790
> 
> 
> What I said is real viewing beats theory and doing partial processing in one device and the remaining processing (1080i->p) in a processor is neither ridiculous nor "unnecessary" if done properly. But I'm sure you have the device, the processor, and projector to all know better. I would trust joe vs a cat or Gary every day of the week. You guys can be extraordinarily obnoxious in your condescension.



It depends which device is the better scaler.


If the source device (DVD/Blu-ray player etc) is better at scaling up to 1080 than EDGE, then it's probably best to let that do the scaling. If EDGE is better at scaling, then you'll get a better picture by sending out 480p, and letting EDGE use PReP to ensure that the deinterlacing is done correctly.


Previously I had an HDP scaler, which I let do all the scaling up to 1080i... which I then passed onto EDGE, which then did some excellent deinterlacing before passing out the signal as 1080p. Worked great, and is the same principle.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sblinda* /forum/post/14837488
> 
> 
> making a comparison with the ps3 dvd upscaling, edge is even better, right? anyone knows this?



It's not challenge to be better than the PS3 at DVD upscaling...


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rudolpht* /forum/post/14854790
> 
> 
> What I said is real viewing beats theory and doing partial processing in one device and the remaining processing (1080i->p) in a processor is neither ridiculous nor "unnecessary" if done properly. But I'm sure you have the device, the processor, and projector to all know better. I would trust joe vs a cat or Gary every day of the week. You guys can be extraordinarily obnoxious in your condescension.



No condescension was intended. I apologize if that's the way you took it.


If by "real viewing" you include expanding to PC levels to provide more "pop" then I take issue with that. It's only an illusion as I pointed out, not a "real viewing" experience at all.


Forgive me if I then do not take other advice i.e. "my 1080i output for DVD from my Onkyo is great" from the same source without some skepticism.


My last name is Catron, first name Charles. I assure you I'm as human as anyone else here.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14855468
> 
> 
> It's not challenge to be better than the PS3 at DVD upscaling...



I agree


I am taking the PS3 SD DVD output at 480P to the EDGE with PReP on and get an excellent picture. I may retire my Oppo980H


----------



## flyingvee

Hey - if we're going as to what to feed the dang thing (Edge, that is) - how bout me?







- I still use my Denon 1600, which I bought back in the day because it supposedly had one of the better dl engines.


I've tried feeding the Edge both 480i and 480p, both via component. For sure looks different - still not sure which is "better." The 480p signal is always darker, seems more saturated, but once I pull the brightness and contrast back, it looks pretty much the same. (the change needed to get the signals looking the same, pretty much negates any chance to just "click" back and fort to compare.)


btw - have also let my PS3 and tosh HD-DVD upscale dvds, into the edge, via hdmi. Give me a few bucks or a few beers, and I could believe any one is "better." I Haven't run any test disks - I just watch program material. And I still have to stand by my guns - a "good" dvd or BD or HD-DVD looks better than a bad one, regardless of how I send it to the Edge and my pj.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14854948
> 
> 
> Previously I had an HDP scaler, which I let do all the scaling up to 1080i... which I then passed onto EDGE, which then did some excellent deinterlacing before passing out the signal as 1080p. Worked great, and is the same principle.



With a 480i source you are de-interlacing a source that has been previously scaled. That is going to produce a lot of artifacts.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14855794
> 
> 
> Hey - if we're going as to what to feed the dang thing (Edge, that is) - how bout me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I still use my Denon 1600, which I bought back in the day because it supposedly had one of the better dl engines.
> 
> 
> I've tried feeding the Edge both 480i and 480p, both via component. For sure looks different - still not sure which is "better." The 480p signal is always darker, seems more saturated, but once I pull the brightness and contrast back, it looks pretty much the same. (the change needed to get the signals looking the same, pretty much negates any chance to just "click" back and fort to compare.)
> 
> 
> btw - have also let my PS3 and tosh HD-DVD upscale dvds, into the edge, via hdmi. Give me a few bucks or a few beers, and I could believe any one is "better." I Haven't run any test disks - I just watch program material. And I still have to stand by my guns - a "good" dvd or BD or HD-DVD looks better than a bad one, regardless of how I send it to the Edge and my pj.



As you've found, one of the problems with component output is the lack of standardization you find among one device to another and even among different resolutions output from the same device. The other problem is obviously the necessity to perform A/D conversion before processing and display of a component signal (assuming you are using a digital processor (Edge) or a digital display).


If everything is done right, you probably won't see much difference b/w component and HDMI. However, that's not always the case and HDMI should give you a more consistent/accurate image plus obviate the need for A/D conversion.


I've tried 480i HDMI to the Edge from my Oppo 970 and compared it to 480p HDMI from the PS3 to the Edge w/PReP and haven't found a difference either with subjective viewing or HQV deinterlacing test patterns.


The Edge scaling does produce some ringing though looking at 480p->1080p scaling of the AVIA sharpness pattern. The performance is still better than my display however (Sony vpl-vw50). It's an easy test to do. Just look at the AVIA or other sharpness pattern and evaluate for yourself.


Then, assuming you find a better source for scaling, you'd then need to weigh this against the benefit the better deinterlacing of the Edge will provide. For me, I'll take the better deinterlacing as I've not seen ringing with normal viewing and the Edge scales better than my display anyway.


The other option would be to set the Edge to output 480p for DVD to your display if you find the display scales better. This way the Edge deinterlaces while the display scales.


----------



## flyingvee

Thanks, but no - the Edge will have to do all of the heavy lifting - my display is a CRT projector. So I know exactly what the Edge output looks like, with no intervention whatsoever on the part of my display, since my display does NOTHING!










No - Edge (or VP50) will be doing my scaling; was just trying to decide if it was worth staring at test patterns to determine which device did a better job on dvds, and whether anyone had a clearcut preference between Denon's dl and ABT's. Once baseball playoffs and Nascar and college football and NFL are over, maybe I'll have time to look harder for flaws...


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14852481
> 
> 
> Then you have an image that has been de-interlaced, scaled, interlaced and de-interlaced again.



Not to rewind too far, but this is not necessarily true, and depending upon cadence and cadence detection, it can produce good results (this is similar to what processing with PReP looks like, after all). However, at best, it will be a "tie". Also, Joe's average piece of gear and turnover rate for new equipment is going to put him way deep in the far right tail of Edge users.


The "rule" (process once) holds for people who are not looking to invest the way joerod does, but I, too, am on the side of "reality trumping theory". I just go into anything with a skeptical eye.










Bill


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14856869
> 
> 
> Not to rewind too far, but this is not necessarily true, and depending upon cadence and cadence detection, it can produce good results (this is similar to what processing with PReP looks like, after all). However, at best, it will be a "tie".
> 
> Bill



Please explain why it is not true. This is what Dale Adams had to say -


"While it's true that you don't want PReP to be turned on if the image has been scaled (as the data from the original fields has been altered/lost) it's not true that the EDGE can analyze the incoming signal to determine this. As noted above, there's nothing in the EDGE hardware which can determine when this has occurred (at least not to my knowledge).


- Dale Adams"


----------



## joerod

cpcat, actually we are talking about the 1080i from my SP1000 going into the Edge and not the PC/Video level selection. As for the PC/Video level I want to point out again I only like it for sports and not real movie time viewing. I and my guests love the extra POP and yesterday was no different. I did plenty of A/B comparisons on various games (love my Sunday NFL Ticket) and overwhelmingly everyone liked PC much better. Actually not one person liked Video better!










I am heading downstairs now to take a few screen shots of 1080i SD dvd going into the VP... Be back shortly with my "magical" evidence....


----------



## cpcat

I don't think anyone will argue that an upconverting player can't provide a 1080i output from DVD that "looks good". Upconverting players wouldn't sell very well if that were the case.


This is a VP thread in the VP forum though, afterall. Providing the native signal to the VP _should_ provide the best image, unless we're saying our VP isn't doing what it should be doing.


----------



## joerod

I am not saying that at all. I just like sending 1080i from my SP1000 for optimal results. I will admit sending 480i yeilds just about the same results though. I am just showing that doing 1080i from a good SD dvd player will still look as good. Garyj claimed it is "magic" if it does look good...










Anyway, I picked Boat Trip since it is not one of the best looking SD dvds out there. I apologize if they are a little blurry... I did take some of The Incredibles but then I figured no matter what that will look good...


----------



## Gary J

All you are saying is you like the artifacts produced by de-interlacing a scaled image. Just like you like the artifacts from PC/Video level selection (whatever that is). There is nothing wrong with that. It's like people who run Audyssey then turn up the bass because they like boomy bass rather than a flat frequency response.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14856944
> 
> 
> Please explain why it is not true. This is what Dale Adams had to say -
> 
> 
> "While it's true that you don't want PReP to be turned on if the image has been scaled (as the data from the original fields has been altered/lost) it's not true that the EDGE can analyze the incoming signal to determine this. As noted above, there's nothing in the EDGE hardware which can determine when this has occurred (at least not to my knowledge).
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams"



Gary - the issues was the complete list of steps in going from 480i to 1080i. Unless you know the piece in question, I would give joerod some leeway in proving that it works well. I, too, am skeptical, but I'm not going to throw around a charge like "magic".







Heck, before joerod gets done typing up his response, he will probably have swapped out the gear for something else, anyway, given how he goes through toys.










BTW, I suspect there may be some scaling algorithms that do have sufficient reproducability to give a decent cadence for deinterlacing, but I could be wrong (Dale knows WAY more than I do on this!).


Bill


----------



## cpcat

Another way to look at this is that if all the processing steps are done well, the image will end up pretty much the same in the end. There may be some sequences which are more difficult, however, and more prone to errors and things going awry. In those cases, the most tried and trued method i.e. allowing the VP to do all or most of the processing would more likely be the best.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14858480
> 
> 
> BTW, I suspect there may be some scaling algorithms that do have sufficient reproducability to give a decent cadence for deinterlacing, but I could be wrong (Dale knows WAY more than I do on this!).
> 
> 
> Bill




A 1080i upconverted DVD will never be deinterlaced any better than the original 480i->480p was done. PReP isn't active for 1080i. The testing I've done confirms this as well. 480p w/PReP makes the tests look identical to 480i straight to the Edge. 1080i upconverted however performs exactly as if Edge were out of the loop.


PReP is only active on the Edge with 480p and 576p signals and nothing else.


----------



## joerod

That's my point. The results end up nearly the same... I do not get artifacts, that is a crappy SD dvd. When I play a reference one it looks like HD material...


And for the last time, I ONLY like PC level for sports. Mainly football...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14858480
> 
> 
> Gary - the issues was the complete list of steps in going from 480i to 1080i. Unless you know the piece in question, I would give joerod some leeway in proving that it works well.



The issue is de-interlacing a scaled image in this complete list of steps. The leeway I give is he likes the artifacts produced or the artifacts are minimized. But they are necessarily there as Dale Adams explains.


Sorry, I do not know what to make of the "throw around a charge like "magic" " comment.


----------



## shingdaz

I use 1080i for SD broadcasts because 480i produces very large blocky pixels in the image> 1080i actually looks finer in clarity and does not show these abnormal pixel artifacts, so I sort of have no choice. As for SD DVD outputs I use 1080i from my LGbh100 since it does a marvelous job upscaling, and let the pro de-interlace, none observed issues in image at all for either HD/bluray or SD DVD material.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14859161
> 
> 
> I use 1080i for SD broadcasts because 480i produces very large blocky pixels in the image> 1080i actually looks finer in clarity and does not show these abnormal pixel artifacts, so I sort of have no choice. .



I don't see this with 480i into the edge.


----------



## joerod

The magic comment came from your post (1568)...


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14858298
> 
> 
> I am not saying that at all. I just like sending 1080i from my SP1000 for optimal results. I will admit sending 480i yeilds just about the same results though.



If they're the same, how is 1080i optimal? Do you mean from a configuration point of view?


> Quote:
> I am just showing that doing 1080i from a good SD dvd player will still look as good. Garyj claimed it is "magic" if it does look good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I picked Boat Trip since it is not one of the best looking SD dvds out there. I apologize if they are a little blurry... I did take some of The Incredibles but then I figured no matter what that will look good...



So those pics are all getting the processing done in the SP1000? Have you got any with it set to 480i / 480p to compare? and was it moving or paused when you took the pics?



cpcat - obviously PREP can't be active for 1080i, it only works on prog scan signals (not including 1080p on the edge) - I know what you mean though, you're just pointing out there's no way back to the clean source for EDGE to work on once it's been up-converted by the player.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14858480
> 
> 
> Gary - the issues was the complete list of steps in going from 480i to 1080i. Unless you know the piece in question, I would give joerod some leeway in proving that it works well. I, too, am skeptical, but I'm not going to throw around a charge like "magic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, before joerod gets done typing up his response, he will probably have swapped out the gear for something else, anyway, given how he goes through toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I suspect there may be some scaling algorithms that do have sufficient reproducability to give a decent cadence for deinterlacing, but I could be wrong (Dale knows WAY more than I do on this!).
> 
> 
> Bill




I think you've nailed it in the last part there. The reason that 480i/576i material looks great after having been upscaled would be due to the quality of the scaling pre-EDGE. I used a Lumagen unit, and the scaling doesn't get much better than that.


I am sure artefacts can creep in if the scaling process is sub-optimal... but if you do it properly, you can get excellent results. In fact the picture was considerably better than just feeding 480i into EDGE and having that upscale.


My EDGE has been out of action for a couple weeks now, and I have to say I really do miss it. Classic case of you don't know what you've got til its gone!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14859617
> 
> 
> The magic comment came from your post (1568)...



I know. I just don't get his snide(?) remark about it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14861104
> 
> 
> I think you've nailed it in the last part there. The reason that 480i/576i material looks great after having been upscaled would be due to the quality of the scaling pre-EDGE. I used a Lumagen unit, and the scaling doesn't get much better than that.



You are missing the point. That is only half the story. After that the image is interlaced to 1080i and input to the Edge which is now de-interlacing a signal that has been previously scaled.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14861104
> 
> 
> I think you've nailed it in the last part there. The reason that 480i/576i material looks great after having been upscaled would be due to the quality of the scaling pre-EDGE. I used a Lumagen unit, and the scaling doesn't get much better than that.



I have a theory that something going on in the UK produces accentuated scaling artifacts that we don't see over here. Lumagen has certainly made its reputation with its "no-ring" scaling in the UK.


I see the differences looking at test patterns, but I just don't see differences with regular viewing that I would attribute to scaling.


I've also owned a Lumagen HDP. For me, it was nice to know the top-notch scaling was there, but again the differences weren't noticeable with regular viewing.


----------



## joerod

On a more positive note, these are pics of 1080i from a DirecTV receiver going in and then coming out at 1080p/60... I just wanted to show how good it can be for those that may have freaked out from the SD dvd pics...


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14861131
> 
> 
> You are missing the point. That is only half the story. After that the image is interlaced to 1080i and input to the Edge which is now de-interlacing a signal that has been previously scaled.



Err... no. That was actually the point I was making, and stating that it still produces a fantastic picture, in fact a better picture than just passing the original signal in.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14861397
> 
> 
> I have a theory that something going on in the UK produces accentuated scaling artifacts that we don't see over here. Lumagen has certainly made its reputation with its "no-ring" scaling in the UK.
> 
> 
> I see the differences looking at test patterns, but I just don't see differences with regular viewing that I would attribute to scaling.
> 
> 
> I've also owned a Lumagen HDP. For me, it was nice to know the top-notch scaling was there, but again the differences weren't noticeable with regular viewing.



I'm in the UK and I can only see ringing on menus (the red, green, blue, yellow boxes on the Sky TV Guide being a good example) generally, when using a DVDO processor. I agree with you that for most people, it's not noticeable with normal content.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14862246
> 
> 
> Err... no. That was actually the point I was making, and stating that it still produces a fantastic picture, in fact a better picture than just passing the original signal in.



Err... yes. Read recent posts to get clued in on what is being discussed.


----------



## eiren

I can hear the sound of everything flying over your head as you type that, Gary.


The question at hand: "Will scaling first at a source/a prior VP, and then deinterlacing in EDGE cause problems in creating artefacts in the final picture"


The answer I am putting forward: "No it will not if you are using a good scaler to begin with, and you feed an interlaced signal into the EDGE (i.e. 1080i as in both mine, and Joerod's cases). In fact in some cases it actually creates a better picture in my experience".


What Dale posted is that PReP is not needed with a scaled image, as you cannot recreate the original fields as they have been either altered or lost. That doesn't mean the altered fields are rubbish... otherwise a 1080i output from a Lumagen scaler would produce a poor final image on a display that only accepts upto a 1080i input.


With us now?


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> With a 1080i-60 input signal over HDMI, I am seeing exactly the same thing that you are (fringing on the sides of objects). I am also seeing this with a 1080p-24 and 1080p-60 input signal, 720p-60 does not have this issue. I am outputting 720p-60 to my projector. This would lead me to believe that it is scaling issue.



Thank you JoshA for testing and confirming that you see the same thing.

So it's not just my unit. Now the question is, this is not right, correct? There is something faulty with their firmware and they should be notified? (since it only happens in Panorama).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14864138
> 
> 
> What Dale posted is that PReP is not needed with a scaled image, as you cannot recreate the original fields as they have been either altered or lost. That doesn't mean the altered fields are rubbish



Nobody said they were rubbish. Perhaps some remedial reading is in order.


The idea is de-interlacing a scaled image can not look as good and will probably look worse than using 480i into the VP as Josh says. Are you starting to get it now?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/14850305
> 
> 
> With a 1080i-60 input signal over HDMI, I am seeing exactly the same thing that you are (fringing on the sides of objects). I am also seeing this with a 1080p-24 and 1080p-60 input signal, 720p-60 does not have this issue. I am outputting 720p-60 to my projector. This would lead me to believe that *it is scaling issue*.
> 
> 
> The major disadvantage to outputting 1080i-60 from your BD player and playing DVDs in it is that DVDs are being deinterlaced by the DVD player (480i -> 480p) and then scaled and reinterlaced to 1080i (480p ->1080i) and then deinterlaced to 1080p by EDGE and scaled to your desired output resolution. Note that the deinterlacing by EDGE is not going to fix any bad deinterlacing that was done downstream (i.e. PReP) because *there was also a scaling step which can't be undone*. This means that your DVDs could look much better if you fed EDGE a 480i/480p signal.


----------



## joerod

I will try and send the Edge 480p SD dvds and see if it looks any better. Why not?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14864525
> 
> 
> I will try and send the Edge 480p SD dvds and see if it looks any better. Why not?



Why would you want to try something crazy like that?



















In all seriousness, it might be interesting to look at the HQV SD deinterlacing tests (if you have the disc on hand) with 480p HDMI straight from the player vs. what happens w/PReP through the Edge.


----------



## joerod

Will do...


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14864493
> 
> 
> Nobody said they were rubbish. Perhaps some remedial reading is in order.
> 
> 
> The idea is de-interlacing a scaled image can not look as good and will probably look worse than using 480i into the VP as Josh says. Are you starting to get it now?



I'll be patient...


Okay, read what you've just quoted:



> Quote:
> Note that the deinterlacing by EDGE is not going to fix any bad deinterlacing that was done downstream (i.e. PReP) because there was also a scaling step which can't be undone.



Note the term 'bad deinterlacing'. Now take an example where there isn't poor deinterlacing done downstream, but in fact just good scaling.


What Dale, and Josh, are stating is that PReP cannot undo poor deinterlacing if scaling has since occurred because you cannot recreate the original fields from an upscaled input (i.e. 1080p). This was stated as a reason PReP is not enabled for 1080p inputs.


What the rest of us are talking about is that you can get a fantastic picture from a scaled interlaced input. What's required is that the source that is upscaling does not do a poor job of deinterlacing. This doesn't even involve PReP, as EDGE will be processing an interlaced input.


In my example, the source outputs 480i/576i to an HDP which upscales (fantastically) to 1080i. This interlaced output is then fed into EDGE, which then deinterlaces the signal and does all the other fancy processing. As far as EDGE is concerned it is getting a proper 1080i signal, and treating it as so.


If that isn't any clearer now, I just give up.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14865101
> 
> 
> In my example, the source outputs 480i/576i to an HDP which upscales (fantastically) to 1080i. This interlaced output is then fed into EDGE, which then deinterlaces the signal and does all the other fancy processing. As far as EDGE is concerned it is getting a proper 1080i signal, and treating it as so.



In that case it seems to me you'd be better off just feeding 1080p from the HDP to the Edge. I don't see any advantage of having the HDP reinterlace 1080p to 1080i then having Edge deinterlace 1080i back to 1080p.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14865228
> 
> 
> In that case it seems to me you'd be better off just feeding 1080p from the HDP to the Edge. I don't see any advantage of having the HDP reinterlace 1080p to 1080i then having Edge deinterlace 1080i back to 1080p.



CPCAT

Are you saying the HDP is not just scaling from 480/576i to 1080i?


Is it deinterlacing to 480/576P then scaling to 1080P then re-interlacing again to 1080i? That infers a PReP like function


I would love to know the real processing flow on the Processors.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14865449
> 
> 
> CPCAT
> 
> Are you saying the HDP is not just scaling from 480/576i to 1080i?
> 
> 
> Is it deinterlacing to 480/576P then scaling to 1080P then re-interlacing again to 1080i? That infers a PReP like function
> 
> 
> I would love to know the real processing flow on the Processors.



Yes.


It goes 480i->480p->1080p->1080i


You can't scale interlaced signals, they must be deinterlaced first.


I posed this question to Patrick Harkin at Lumagen a few years ago and he confirmed.


It's not really PReP-like as you can't revert back and undo any errors which may have occurred at the first deinterlacing step. Well, maybe you could, but that would require someone to write more complicated software to do it, and I suspect it would be hard to convince an engineer why it would be worth their effort.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14865449
> 
> 
> Is it deinterlacing to 480/576P then scaling to 1080P then re-interlacing again to 1080i? That infers a PReP like function
> 
> 
> I would love to know the real processing flow on the Processors.



Exactly. Only progressive images are scaled. It makes no sense to interlace then de-interlace them again. Some people do not get it but thankfully have given up.


----------



## dlm10541

Thanks! I thought that was the case but was not sure. How can using 2 processors in series actually improve the picture over either one individualy then?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14865558
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought that was the case but was not sure. How can using 2 processors in series actually improve the picture over either one individualy then?



Put one with superior de-interlacing first and on with superior scaling second.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14865614
> 
> 
> Put one with superior de-interlacing first and on with superior scaling second.



Too much trouble with another box in the setup. I believe in keeping it simple.


----------



## cpcat

It's interesting that there has been a somewhat parallel discussion going on in the Radiance thread. Something along the order of "Why can't we have the best of both worlds in one box?"


Of course, their box costs alot more than ours.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14865542
> 
> 
> Some people do not get it but thankfully have given up.



Or, they might just be asleep.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14865650
> 
> 
> Too much trouble with another box in the setup. I believe in keeping it simple.



DVDOs are good enough for me!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14865820
> 
> 
> Or, they might just be asleep.



You don't take him at his word?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14865856
> 
> 
> DVDOs are good enough for me!



For me the EDGE is great. I do not need all the extra control.Thats why my VP50Pro is for sale


----------



## Gary J

I only wish the Edge had Curtain.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14865963
> 
> 
> I only wish the Edge had Curtain.



Never used it I just close my eyes


----------



## Gary J

If you had a front projector CRT you would.


----------



## Carl1

I am new to the forum and new to VPs. I ordered an EDGE and it was shipped yesterday.


My video sources are: TiVo HD, PS3, and Vudu.

My current display is Sharp LC-52D64U


I've gathered from reading posts that the TiVo should be set to Native and Panel. If using the PS3 for SD DVDs the upscaling should be off so I send a 480p signal to the EDGE. I haven't seen anything on Vudu. Should I send 480i via hdmi from the Vudu to the EDGE and let it work or should I send it a 1080i signal.


If anyone with a similar set up has any advice on optimal settings I would really appreciate the feedback.


Thanks


----------



## cpcat

I have no experience with Vudu but from what I can find on it you should output 1080p24 from Vudu for HD offerings and 480i for SD.


----------



## Carl1

My display doesn't support 1080p24 so I have the Vudu set to 1080i. Also the Vudu upscales SD movies and from what I've seen in the set up menu there is no option to turn off the upscaling of SD material. I would have to go into the settings each time I watched SD or HD and change the output resolution.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl1* /forum/post/14866606
> 
> 
> My display doesn't support 1080p24 so I have the Vudu set to 1080i. Also the Vudu upscales SD movies and from what I've seen in the set up menu there is no option to turn off the upscaling of SD material. I would have to go into the settings each time I watched SD or HD and change the output resolution.



The Edge has no problem accepting 1080p24.










For the best performance, I'd manually switch it.


If convenience is the priority, leave it at 1080i.


You might experiment with 1080p24 even for SD material. If you don't see stuttering or jerkiness, you may have your preferred setting. I'll be impressed if the Vudu converts 480i film to 1080p24 without artifacts though. This would only be expected to work with film sources BTW, but I suspect the majority of what you'll be downloading will be film anyway.


----------



## Carl1

Thanks for the feedback cpcat.


If I undedstand correctly I should feed the EDGE 1080p24 from the Vudu and then output, from the EDGE, 1080p60 to my display. Is that right?


Once I get everything up and running I will try 1080p24 to the EDGE from the Vudu with SD material and see what I get.


I wouldn't mind switching back and forth if it meant getting a better picture.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl1* /forum/post/14866778
> 
> 
> 
> If I undedstand correctly I should feed the EDGE 1080p24 from the Vudu and then output, from the EDGE, 1080p60 to my display. Is that right?
> 
> 
> .



Yes.


----------



## iMbEst

got a retail box version, after plugging in and running for about 15mins, the set turn on and off by itself and screen appear noting.


On the LED, it kept flashing itself in this repeated manner (black, red, yellow).....


I am on 240v region, got a transformer to output 110v, plugged it in, seems very stable for >1hr playback....


anybody else also faced similar issue with 240v power supply?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14868026
> 
> 
> got a retail box version



Interesting...are these the same problems that you are encountering with your beta unit?


----------



## rh83733




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14868026
> 
> 
> got a retail box version, after plugging in and running for about 15mins, the set turn on and off by itself and screen appear noting.
> 
> 
> On the LED, it kept flashing itself in this repeated manner (black, red, yellow).....
> 
> 
> I am on 240v region, got a transformer to output 110v, plugged it in, seems very stable for >1hr playback....
> 
> 
> anybody else also faced similar issue with 240v power supply?



Not sure who you are, but you seem to just want to post rubbish to stir up trouble....like earlier when you got kicked from Beta Forum.


If you had an EDGE you would know the unit works at 240v without the need for a transformer.


I used my EDGE constantly in the UK for around 2 months now without a single power issue.


Russ


----------



## stretch437

i especially liked the "yellow" LED. if i thought visitors looking for real information could tell the trolls from the actual contributors i would think this was funny.


i wonder if a moderator could step in and get him banned from this thread too?


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14865614
> 
> 
> Put one with superior de-interlacing first and on with superior scaling second.



That can't work in this scenario, since EDGE has to output at a fixed resolution... so will always be doing scaling to one resolution or the other.


As I've said before, EDGE does a grand job interlacing the output from the HDP... which was no slouch in the first place. ARTEFACT FREE!


----------



## unready

Just received my DVDO Edge and looking forward to trying it out later today. A quick question though: When (firmware/software) updates are available is it a lengthy process to upgrade it like the VP50 (witch I also own).. Hate having to spend like 20-30minutes everytime a fix is released ;-)


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unready* /forum/post/14868285
> 
> 
> Just received my DVDO Edge and looking forward to trying it out later today. A quick question though: When (firmware/software) updates are available is it a lengthy process to upgrade it like the VP50 (witch I also own).. Hate having to spend like 20-30minutes everytime a fix is released ;-)



Updating takes about 15 seconds at most. You plug in the USB cable, hold down the service button at the back, it gets recognised as an external drive on your computer, you replace the .abt file on EDGE with the new one, disconnect the USB device, unplug and power cycle EDGE... and you're done.


----------



## unready

Thanks eiren 


I'll feel a lot safer upgrading the unit now. On my old VP50 I sorta got frightened that something could go wrong duing the loooong upgrade process.


----------



## joerod

iMBest was banned from the Beta forum. Anything he posts needs to be read with caution. He may just have an axe to grind. Of course you never know, maybe after being banned he still decided to support DVDO and actually try a retail version... I wouldn't though...


----------



## lokiWoden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14868289
> 
> 
> Updating takes about 15 seconds at most. You plug in the USB cable, hold down the service button at the back, it gets recognised as an external drive on your computer, you replace the .abt file on EDGE with the new one, disconnect the USB device, unplug and power cycle EDGE... and you're done.



Does this work with a USB flash drive connected to the EDGE?

My computer is not located physically close to the EDGE location.

It would be REALLY convenient if the EDGE just sucked in the file from the flash drive.


Or did you mean that the EDGE is recognized by the computer as an external drive, and you have to move the file from the computer to the EDGE?


----------



## ccotenj

you need to hook it to the computer loki...


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14866071
> 
> 
> If you had a front projector CRT you would.



I do. I don't.


----------



## lokiWoden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14868672
> 
> 
> you need to hook it to the computer loki...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14868930
> 
> 
> I do. I don't.



Like to burn that phosphorus, huh?


----------



## joerod

I thought CRTs were extinct?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14869301
> 
> 
> I thought CRTs were extinct?



They all but are. However I hope mine lives as long as I do.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14869329
> 
> 
> They all but are. However I hope mine lives as long as I do.



Extinct - heck no. I have 4 in captivity right now...which is also why I'm not going to sweat a few burned out phospors.







I have a pair of 9 inchers I haven't bothered to hang yet - when my trusty Runco dies, I'll just go to the next in line.


----------



## rsteagal100

Interesting note - I did a side by side comparison of the latest Pioneer (PDP6020FD) and a old CRT TV I still had. The Pioneer actually has better black levels. Now if that DVDO Edge would just arrive! Does anyone know if they sold out? A lot of of authorized dealers are now showing them as back-ordered versus out of stock. I hope this does not become a really long wait........


----------



## Jim Noyd

As the shipments come in, they are selling very fast.


----------



## rsteagal100

Ok. I was on the pre-order list so I hope they come in soon. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14868125
> 
> 
> Not sure who you are, but you seem to just want to post rubbish to stir up trouble....like earlier when you got kicked from Beta Forum.
> 
> 
> If you had an EDGE you would know the unit works at 240v without the need for a transformer.
> 
> 
> I used my EDGE constantly in the UK for around 2 months now without a single power issue.



Thanks for the follow-up, Russ. I knew I could count on a fellow beta tester to walk through the door that I left open.


----------



## beagle five

ok a quick question: does this EDGE do the same amazing things to HD-DVD/BD as algolith flea does?


----------



## Gary J

What amazing things do HD-DVD/BD need done to them?


----------



## dlm10541

I think I will wait around for the answer on this one.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beagle five* /forum/post/14872813
> 
> 
> ok a quick question: does this EDGE do the same amazing things to HD-DVD/BD as algolith flea does?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...92#post9919092 


No, it should really not do anything to well-masted HD-DVDs or BDs. If you are comparing the NR capabilities of the Flea to Edge, the Flea wins.


----------



## pwiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14872824
> 
> 
> What amazing things do HD-DVD/BD need done to them?



He must be talking about the amazing reduction of detail that a noise reduction device provides.


----------



## westa6969




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwiss* /forum/post/14873279
> 
> 
> He must be talking about the amazing reduction of detail that a noise reduction device provides.



I believe your assertion would not be factual in the case of the Flea, I don't recall any posts of such testimony when it comes to the Flea and it's performance. Comparative to the Edge I have no idea but the feedback I've seen has always been quite good on the Flea when it comes to compression and unwanted noise.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14854050
> 
> 
> I will do 1080i from my SP1000 and 480i... You will see they both yeild excellent results.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14860911
> 
> 
> So those pics are all getting the processing done in the SP1000? Have you got any with it set to 480i / 480p to compare?



IIRC, the SP1000 does not output 480i, but only 480p (p. 66 of manual), unless you have an SDI mod. (But, then, the EDGE has no SDI port.)


----------



## pwiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westa6969* /forum/post/14873488
> 
> 
> I believe your assertion would not be factual in the case of the Flea, I don't recall any posts of such testimony when it comes to the Flea and it's performance. Comparative to the Edge I have no idea but the feedback I've seen has always been quite good on the Flea when it comes to compression and unwanted noise.



I have read nothing but great things about the Flea and its capabilities. It seems to clean up excessive noise from the source very well especially broadcast sources. Now if the Flea can remove the small amounts of noise on a HDDVD or BD without reducing any detail then it is truly an amazing product. Every noise reduction device that I have ever seen( I have not seen the Flea) has reduced detail to some extent if you look very closely.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rh83733* /forum/post/14868125
> 
> 
> Not sure who you are, but you seem to just want to post rubbish to stir up trouble....like earlier when you got kicked from Beta Forum.
> 
> 
> If you had an EDGE you would know the unit works at 240v without the need for a transformer.
> 
> 
> I used my EDGE constantly in the UK for around 2 months now without a single power issue.
> 
> 
> Russ



I'm not sure who you are too. But I do face some problem which I was trying to see if anybody also facing similar issue.


I have a transformers serving my iRobot so just trying my luck with 110v output. Apparently it works without problem. So if nobody else facing similar issue, it could be my power cable extension somehow not compatible or giving problems. Just trying to isolate and identify the real cause of that auto repeated reboot issue.


I dun see why seeking help here could "stir" up trouble. And what kind of "rubbish" were you referring to?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/14874131
> 
> 
> But I do face some problem



Yes indeed, you do.


Perhaps you should contact DVDO customer service? If they don't know who you are, they might actually be willing to help you (which the folks posting in this thread, myself included, are unwilling to do).


----------



## xswl0931

I was part of the preorder and received my unit yesterday so I've had one day to play with it. I mainly watch DVDs and Comcast cable via Mediacenter and Extenders (specifically the Linksys 2100). The 2100 is awful at deinterlacing, this is very apparent with DVD movies I've converted to dvr-ms on the Mediacenter. I was really hoping the Edge could help with fixing the image quality issues with watching DVDs and to a lesser extent cleaning up standard def Comcast. However, no matter what settings I try, DVDs still look like crap. I've tried setting the Linksys to output 480P (there is no option for 480i) and it looks the same as if I set it to output 1080P or 720P. Unless anyone has some suggested settings to try, I might have to return it since my primary reason for getting the Edge isn't solved.


----------



## Skypalace

What cables/converters are folks using for their PC/D15 inputs? I see plenty of D15 to RCA female converters, and could put RCA male-male adapters, but a D15 to RCA male 5-way for RGBHV seems to be what I want - either long male D15 to go direct to the PC, or short female D15 to connect to a standard male-male VGA cable.


Don't have my Edge yet, waiting for my RS20 - will primarily use the Edge for switching so I can run a single HDMI cable to the ceiling mounted projector (first floor room so no attic access), replacing my current outboard processor that has XBox 360, two DVD players, DirecTV HR20, HTPC, etc.


I see JVC at Cedia mentioning wireless HDMI, that sounds interesting for output from the Edge to a ceiling projector. Snake oil? No idea what frequency etc. they'd use to get full res w/ no artifacts etc. but it would sure make some installations easier.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14868289
> 
> 
> Updating takes about 15 seconds at most. You plug in the USB cable, hold down the service button at the back, it gets recognised as an external drive on your computer, you replace the .abt file on EDGE with the new one, disconnect the USB device, unplug and power cycle EDGE... and you're done.



Would this work with a Mac? I have a Mac PowerBook that I can obviously get to the EDGE easily, instead of unplugging the EDGE and moving it upstairs to hook up to the Windows PC.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14874485
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, you do.
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should contact DVDO customer service? If they don't know who you are, they might actually be willing to help you (which the folks posting in this thread, myself included, are unwilling to do).



they are already working hard and tried simulating what I told them. Just trying my luck to see if someone also encountered similar problem. DVDO is more than willing to resolve it, if it is a problem on the EDGE. I doubt you could do much about it, if it never happened in your set. Alright, no luck so far.


----------



## dazzerxxx

Could anyone from ABT clarify if the ABT2010 (and the Edge as it uses this) has the capability to deinterlace mixed scene material as described below. There appears to be a view from some quarters that it can't.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicolasB* /forum/post/7927355
> 
> 
> More sophisticated deinterlacers can actually make the film/video choice differently for different regions of the screen. Thus, in some parts of the screen (the film regions) they weave regardless of whether there is motion or not, and in other parts of the frame (the video regions) they test for motion and bob or weave accordingly.
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if the Edge is capable of this, but I don't know for sure.



D


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14875568
> 
> 
> Would this work with a Mac? I have a Mac PowerBook that I can obviously get to the EDGE easily, instead of unplugging the EDGE and moving it upstairs to hook up to the Windows PC.



Yes it will work, but you have to be a bit more careful:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem with loading the new files via a Mac is most likely due to a feature of OS X called extended file attributes. Extended file attributes can be added in a number of ways, such as the download from a Mail attachment, and apparently just downloading the linked file via a browser causes this. The EDGE bootloader (the portion of firmware that handles loading a new version of EDGE software) has trouble correctly handling files with extended attributes. It does recognize that they are present, though, and when it sees a file with extended attributes it marks the file as "INVALID_.ABT".
> 
> 
> Transferring a file via FTP does not seem to add the extended attributes, so EDGE updates acquired via FTP appear to work okay on a Mac. The same is true for files downloaded by a PC. Unless an EDGE update is available via FTP you'll probably have to use a PC to download that update.
> 
> 
> The bootloader firmware can be updated, but the process is nontrivial and requires a hardware attachment that EDGE users aren't going to have. So, even if ABT produces a new version of the bootloader without this problem you probably won't be able to use it.
> 
> 
> One of the ABT engineers came up with a workaround for this on the Mac as long as you don't mind going into a terminal window and entering a few commands. Here's the explanation he gave me, along with an example from a older firmware version:
> 
> *In order to be able to download the file to the Edge, the attributes must be removed. We can use the "xattr" tool to do this. With only the filename as the argument, the tool will list the names (but not the values) of the extended attributes:
> 
> 
> % xattr Whirlwind_V024.abt
> 
> com.apple.metadata:kMDItemWhereFroms
> 
> com.apple.quarantine
> 
> 
> To clear the attributes, simply delete them, one at a time:
> 
> 
> % xattr -d com.apple.metadata:kMDItemWhereFroms Whirlwind_V024.abt
> 
> % xattr -d com.apple.quarantine Whirlwind_V024.abt
> 
> 
> To confirm, repeat the earlier steps:
> 
> 
> % xattr -l Whirlwind_V024.abt
> 
> 
> 
> It is now safe to upload the file to the Edge.*


----------



## BENN0

Thanks. I wonder if this is needed if I where to download on a PC and place the file on a FAT formatted USB pen-drive and use that USB pen-drive on the MAC.

This is all academic for me anyway until DVDO actually releases a public firmware update.


And for those keeping score; production units are now readily available in the Netherlands as well. I just received mine from JvB Digital (jvbdigital.nl).


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14875693
> 
> 
> Could anyone from ABT clarify if the ABT2010 (and the Edge as it uses this) has the capability to deinterlace mixed scene material as described below. There appears to be a view from some quarters that it can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D



You're welcome to wait for a response directly from ABT, but I can share that my unit passes the HQV mixed-media test, with video fonts placed over film material.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/14875395
> 
> 
> What cables/converters are folks using for their PC/D15 inputs? I see plenty of D15 to RCA female converters, and could put RCA male-male adapters, but a D15 to RCA male 5-way for RGBHV seems to be what I want - either long male D15 to go direct to the PC, or short female D15 to connect to a standard male-male VGA cable.
> 
> 
> Don't have my Edge yet, waiting for my RS20 - will primarily use the Edge for switching so I can run a single HDMI cable to the ceiling mounted projector (first floor room so no attic access), replacing my current outboard processor that has XBox 360, two DVD players, DirecTV HR20, HTPC, etc.
> 
> 
> I see JVC at Cedia mentioning wireless HDMI, that sounds interesting for output from the Edge to a ceiling projector. Snake oil? No idea what frequency etc. they'd use to get full res w/ no artifacts etc. but it would sure make some installations easier.



I use this . My only RGBHV source right now is a Dreamcast, and it ouputs too high a voltage so the picture is distorted. I'm told the cable is fine--will be able to test further in a few weeks...


----------



## Bytehoven

I just ordered one of the remaining DVDO Edge processors from Jason.


Thank Jason.


I have been without a video processor since I sold my IScan HD + a while back. I am looking forward to adding the Edge to my system.


I'm will post some feedback after I get a chance to try a few experiments.










I'll be trying a Panasonic RP91, OPPO 971H & Panny 55k with the Edge to see what kind of SD-DVD quality can be achieved from those sources. Based on past experience with the IScan HD+ and the RP91 via component and SDI, I wonder if I will be using the RP91 as my primary SD-DVD source player.


I have yet to upgrade from my Sony 51A LCD 720p projector, but every little bit of image processing still helps the 720 panels look their best.


Thanks for all of the great discussion on the Edge.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14876683
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be trying a Panasonic RP91, OPPO 971H & Panny 55k with the Edge to see what kind of SD-DVD quality can be achieved from those sources. Based on past experience with the IScan HD+ and the RP91 via component and SDI, I wonder if I will be using the RP91 as my primary SD-DVD source player.



I've been using a Denon 1600 with mine (which, if I recall correctly, is a clone of your panny) - works fine, looks good. You'll likely see a difference between 480i and 480p output, tho both look very good, with good, high bitrate dvds.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14876742
> 
> 
> I've been using a Denon 1600 with mine (which, if I recall correctly, is a clone of your panny) - works fine, looks good. You'll likely see a difference between 480i and 480p output, tho both look very good, with good, high bitrate dvds.



If my memory serves me, the 1600 had the improved DCDi deinterlacing we saw on the RP82, so for some DVDs, 480p from the 1600 was/is superior to the RP91.


The benefit of the RP91 I saw was in it's available image processing controls for both 480i and 480p, although 480p offered a couple more image control options.


The other nice thing about the RP91, the component 480i output quality was not very far from a JVB SDI hack on the player, or other players fitted with SDI 480i output.


With the advent of the OPPO players, the best bang for the buck for me switched from running the IScan HD+ with a good 480i SD-DVD source, to in my case the OPPO 971H. Although I did miss many of the nice features of an out board video processor.


Can you comment on your 1600's 480i vs 480p output through the Edge? I would assume bringing in the 480i signal would allow the Edge to do more magic on the signal and thus provide a better end result.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14875713
> 
> 
> Yes it will work, but you have to be a bit more careful:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DVDOadmin* /forum/post/3503
> 
> 
> Now that beta is over, you are free to express your opinions about EDGE publicly, but the contents of the edgeforum remain confidential in accordance with the non-disclosure agreement. Comments on edgeforum should not be directly quoted or copied and posted publicly.
> 
> 
> Larry Thompson
> 
> Anchor Bay CTO



I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## dlm10541

And what did you just do??


----------



## eiren

Is he still pretending to be the sheriff of DVDO?


What I posted has zero to do with beta testing, and everything to do with support of production model EDGE units using a Mac. I'm sure DVDO will appreciate not having to support non-functional units due to the problems that can happen with updating the Mac, thanks to the information posted.


What he posted is not allowed, quite ironically.


In other words, get lost Pia-chan. You've become more irritating than a dose of crabs











If Mac users follow the instructions posted, you will be fine. It's a peculiarity of the OS to add extra information to the software that invalidates it.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14877800
> 
> 
> In other words, get lost Pia-chan.



Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14879222
> 
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger



But your're the one with the gun, "sheriff".


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14879222
> 
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger



Who are you the messenger for?


Maybe the truth is starting to appear


----------



## ant12179

Hey Guys,


I received my Edge last night but when I hooked it up it brings me to the wizard but I can't get the remote to do anything. It is just stuck at the wizard. The remote won't even turn it off. The remote lights up when I hit the buttons but nothing happens on the screen. I have reset the Edge but still same problem. I get video and sound but the wizard is just stuck on the screen. I not sure if the remote is the problem or the Edge. Please help!


----------



## ccotenj

well, the wizard should go away on it's own, so even if it was the remote, it would eventually disappear...


have you power cycled everything?


----------



## BENN0

I've come across a problem with 60Hz film based sources output from EDGE to the screen as 1080p24.

On my European Panasonic 42PZ80 the first few lines on my screen will twitter/fizz/twinkle (don't know the right word). You can only see it if the source is screen filling (16:9). If the source material has black bars you won't see it.


I tried with several sources:

Denon DVD-3930 outputting 460i60, 1080i60 and 1080p60

Tvix 6500 outputting 1080p60.

Popcorn Hour A-100 outputting 1080p60

Playstation 3 outputing 1080p60


On the last 3 devices; if the source is (encoded as) 24Hz and I set them to output of the source device to 24Hz I do not see the problem.


It's not that big of a problem as the Tvix and the PS3 will auto switch between 60/50/24 themselves anyway but the Popcorn Hour doesn't. And the problem is unavoidable for NTSC DVD playback to 24Hz on any device.

Anyone noticed the same or something similar?


Thanks for reading,

Benno


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14880001
> 
> 
> I've come across a problem with 60Hz film based sources output from EDGE to the screen as 1080p24.
> 
> On my European Panasonic 42PZ80 the first few lines on my screen will twitter/fizz/twinkle (don't know the right word). You can only see it if the source is screen filling (16:9). If the source material has black bars you won't see it.
> 
> 
> I tried with several sources:
> 
> Denon DVD-3930 outputting 460i60, 1080i60 and 1080p60
> 
> Tvix 6500 outputting 1080p60.
> 
> Popcorn Hour A-100 outputting 1080p60
> 
> Playstation 3 outputing 1080p60
> 
> 
> On the last 3 devices; if the source is (encoded as) 24Hz and I set them to output of the source device to 24Hz I do not see the problem.
> 
> 
> It's not that big of a problem as the Tvix and the PS3 will auto switch between 60/50/24 themselves anyway but the Popcorn Hour doesn't. And the problem is unavoidable for NTSC DVD playback to 24Hz on any device.
> 
> Anyone noticed the same or something similar?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> Benno



I've not seen this.


I would try adjusting the horizontal position first, then try zooming just a little to crop the first few lines next. IF that still doesn't get rid of it, try applying negative underscan.


----------



## Carl1

Ok so I just got my EDGE and am setting up all my sources. My question at the moment is: Does the EDGE have a setting to automatically format 480i SD 4:3 broadcast input to 16:9 output to fill the screen, similar to the setting on TiVos?


Thanks


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl1* /forum/post/14880544
> 
> 
> Ok so I just got my EDGE and am setting up all my sources. My question at the moment is: Does the EDGE have a setting to automatically format 480i SD 4:3 broadcast input to 16:9 output to fill the screen, similar to the setting on TiVos?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, the Edge will remember and apply the selected AR to the signal on a per input and per SD/HD resolution basis.


----------



## Carl1

That's good to know. Where in settings can I fine this feature?


----------



## cpcat

You simply select the preferred AR and it is remembered for that input. 480i/p will be remembered separately from 720p/1080i. Go under main menus->aspect ratio or alternatively you can select AR directly from the remote.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14880001
> 
> 
> I've come across a problem with 60Hz film based sources output from EDGE to the screen as 1080p24.
> 
> On my European Panasonic 42PZ80 the first few lines on my screen will twitter/fizz/twinkle (don't know the right word). You can only see it if the source is screen filling (16:9). If the source material has black bars you won't see it.
> 
> 
> I tried with several sources:
> 
> Denon DVD-3930 outputting 460i60, 1080i60 and 1080p60
> 
> Tvix 6500 outputting 1080p60.
> 
> Popcorn Hour A-100 outputting 1080p60
> 
> Playstation 3 outputing 1080p60
> 
> 
> On the last 3 devices; if the source is (encoded as) 24Hz and I set them to output of the source device to 24Hz I do not see the problem.
> 
> 
> It's not that big of a problem as the Tvix and the PS3 will auto switch between 60/50/24 themselves anyway but the Popcorn Hour doesn't. And the problem is unavoidable for NTSC DVD playback to 24Hz on any device.
> 
> Anyone noticed the same or something similar?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> Benno



I went back and checked this and I think you've found a bug. For me, it's the bottom 1/6th of so of the screen involved. I'll report it through the beta forum and hopefully it will be promptly fixed.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14865101
> 
> 
> I'll be patient...
> 
> In my example, the source outputs 480i/576i to an HDP which upscales (fantastically) to 1080i. This interlaced output is then fed into EDGE, which then deinterlaces the signal and does all the other fancy processing. As far as EDGE is concerned it is getting a proper 1080i signal, and treating it as so.
> 
> 
> If that isn't any clearer now, I just give up.



Suddenly a lot of very confusing posts make sense.


As has been said by cpcat and Gary I think, you can't do direct from 480i to 1080i. You have to go through 480p and 1080p first.


Doesn't mean that with what you've tested, the HDP hasn't done a good job deinterlacing though.


But I sure as hell can't see any reason to output 1080i and not 1080p from the HDP (assuming it supports 1080p output?)


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14881050
> 
> 
> Suddenly a lot of very confusing posts make sense.
> 
> 
> As has been said by cpcat and Gary I think, you can't do direct from 480i to 1080i. You have to go through 480p and 1080p first.
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean that with what you've tested, the HDP hasn't done a good job deinterlacing though.
> 
> 
> But I sure as hell can't see any reason to output 1080i and not 1080p from the HDP (assuming it supports 1080p output?)



Stop making sense.










I guess I assumed it was well known only progressive images are scaled. When you think about it a scaler would have only the half the information to work with on an interlaced image.


----------



## ashwinbrao

Hello,


I am currently trying to decide between buying the DVDO edge and the iscan VP50. I know that the vp50 does not come with mosquito nr or edge enhancement. However I am not sure if these enhancements would be useful for me.


I plan on using the processor to scale and deinterlace the SD/HD output from my comcast cablebox before feeding it to my panasonic plasma (50 inch, 768p). The quality of video from comcast in my neighbourhood is pathetic (high compression leading to block pixellation in rapidly changing HD picture).


From what I have read, the onboard scalers on the panny are pretty decent and I am not sure if the edge or vp-50 will change the picture quality.


I would like to know people's opinion on this issue


----------



## ccotenj

i think it's unlikely that any scaler/processor is going to help much is the source is that bad... ymmv...


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashwinbrao* /forum/post/14881545
> 
> 
> From what I have read, the onboard scalers on the panny are pretty decent and I am not sure if the edge or vp-50 will change the picture quality.
> 
> 
> I would like to know people's opinion on this issue



It depends to some degree on whether or not the EDGE (when set to Auto output) would output the native resolution of your TV.


As an example, the EDGE (when set to Auto output) sends a 1080p60 signal to my Panny TH-50PH11UK plasma. I would prefer 1365x768, but it ain't happenin' with my current hookup via an HDMI connection (DVI may be a workaround...tbd). If desired, I can manually set the output to other 'standard' signals such as 480p60 or 720p60. 1365x768, on the other hand, is only available via the Auto setting, so it is hit or miss depending upon what a given TV is asking for from the EDGE. I know of a few 720p LCD users that have been able to get 1365x768 or 1366x768 from the EDGE, so there are examples of 'success' out there.


Scaling aside, I think you would definitely find the deinterlacing of the EDGE to be better than what your TV can do. MNR and edge enhancement may or not be of use to you...


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14879876
> 
> 
> well, the wizard should go away on it's own, so even if it was the remote, it would eventually disappear...
> 
> 
> have you power cycled everything?



Thanks you replying. Yes I power cycled it several times. After messing with it tonight, the remote does work but I had to point it directly at the vent opening on top of the Edge before it would recognize the remote. I guess there is a problem with the sensor in my Edge because I progammed my Harmony remote to see if it was my edge remote having the problem but I still had to point the Harmony remote at the vent before it would work. Now im awaiting to see what DVDO support will tell me.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14881050
> 
> 
> Suddenly a lot of very confusing posts make sense.
> 
> 
> As has been said by cpcat and Gary I think, you can't do direct from 480i to 1080i. You have to go through 480p and 1080p first.
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean that with what you've tested, the HDP hasn't done a good job deinterlacing though.
> 
> 
> But I sure as hell can't see any reason to output 1080i and not 1080p from the HDP (assuming it supports 1080p output?)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14881525
> 
> 
> Stop making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I assumed it was well known only progressive images are scaled. When you think about it a scaler would have only the half the information to work with on an interlaced image.



I have to admit that I'm confused here: Is the issue that 480i can't be output, from the Edge, at 1080i







If not, would someone please try and explain the issue to me? I'm not an "expert" in scaling, so as simple as possible please










Also, what does HDP stand for? High Definition Processor? If yes, are the posts referring to the Edge or the display?


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14882925
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I'm confused here: Is the issue that 480i can't be output, from the Edge, at 1080i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, would someone please try and explain the issue to me? I'm not an "expert" in scaling, so as simple as possible please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what does HDP stand for? High Definition Processor? If yes, are the posts referring to the Edge or the display?



I haven't read the posts in details but I believe the HPD is another product i.e. Lumagen HDP Video Processor. It appears people are attempting to combine products to use the "best" features of each i.e. ABT2010 deinterlacing combined with Lumagen HPD scaling/customisation/calibration.


Ideally using the for Edge deinterlacing SD source and the HPD for scaling/customisation/calibration is the best route. It gets messy if 24 frame IVTC of 60hz SD film based material is required as the Edge will only output a progressive SD signal and the HPD requires an interlaced signal to perform 24 frame IVTC. The only option then is to output from the Egde at 1080p/24 or 1080i/60 but both have already be deinterlaced/scaled and reinterlaced in the case of 1080i/60 output.


D


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14880763
> 
> 
> I went back and checked this and I think you've found a bug. For me, it's the bottom 1/6th of so of the screen involved. I'll report it through the beta forum and hopefully it will be promptly fixed.



Thanks for testing. I'll try to get some pictures of the problem posted tonight. Could you do the same to see if we are talking about the same thing?

I've also noticed 'tearing' (incorrect cadence detection maybe?) but this can usually be resolved by skipping back or forward to a chapter point.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/14883175
> 
> 
> I haven't read the posts in details but I believe the HPD is another product i.e. Lumagen HDP Video Processor. It appears people are attempting to combine products to use the "best" features of each i.e. ABT2010 deinterlacing combined with Lumagen HPD scaling/customisation/calibration.
> 
> 
> Ideally using the for Edge deinterlacing SD source and the HPD for scaling/customisation/calibration is the best route. It gets messy if 24 frame IVTC of 60hz SD film based material is required as the Edge will only output a progressive SD signal and the HPD requires an interlaced signal to perform 24 frame IVTC. The only option then is to output from the Egde at 1080p/24 or 1080i/60 but both have already be deinterlaced/scaled and reinterlaced in the case of 1080i/60 output.
> 
> 
> D



Okay it makes much more sense to me now. Thanks for the explanation. I would like to use an Edge for both scaling and deinterlacing, so I won't run into these issues.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14881050
> 
> 
> Suddenly a lot of very confusing posts make sense.
> 
> 
> As has been said by cpcat and Gary I think, you can't do direct from 480i to 1080i. You have to go through 480p and 1080p first.
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean that with what you've tested, the HDP hasn't done a good job deinterlacing though.
> 
> 
> But I sure as hell can't see any reason to output 1080i and not 1080p from the HDP (assuming it supports 1080p output?)



HDP will only do 1080p/24 and not 1080p/60 output, so you're best off using 1080i.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14883221
> 
> 
> Thanks for testing. I'll try to get some pictures of the problem posted tonight. Could you do the same to see if we are talking about the same thing?
> 
> I've also noticed 'tearing' (incorrect cadence detection maybe?) but this can usually be resolved by skipping back or forward to a chapter point.




This was a bug, that has since been addressed, look for the fix in the next production release of EDGE software.


Sorry I can't give you any specific details about it until the software is released into the public domain.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14883334
> 
> 
> HDP will only do 1080p/24 and not 1080p/60 output, so you're best off using 1080i.



Not sure what firmware you are on but the lumagen HDP has been able to output 1080p60 as of a couple of YEARS ago.


Maybe you are confusing input capability with output capability?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14883338
> 
> 
> This was a bug, that has since been addressed, look for the fix in the next production release of EDGE software.
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't give you any specific details about it until the software is released into the public domain.



It's not fixed. Have you tried it lately? Are you referring to cadence issues or the shimmering we have been discussing? The 1080p24 output shimmering is not fixed.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14882925
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I'm confused here: Is the issue that 480i can't be output, from the Edge, at 1080i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, would someone please try and explain the issue to me? I'm not an "expert" in scaling, so as simple as possible please



In general, there are two types of content: film-based and video-based. Film based content is sourced at 24 frames per second, and video content is sourced (effectively) into 60 frames per second, but with only half the picture information as a full frame (these are called "fields", technically). Thus, video content is _interlaced_ from the start, whereas film content is _progressive_.


In order to display film-based content on a video-oriented display, a concept called "telecine" was invented to duplicated and interweave certain frames of film content in a predictable pattern to get to the 60 fields per second of interlaced content. In well-behaved content, the telecine process can be reversed easily by "inverse telecine" (or IVTC). This is why cadence detection is so important for deinterlacing, and by extrapolation, why it's an important feature of a video processor.


Take a second to look at Wikipedia for some graphical representations of the issue:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecine 


The issue with scaling 480i then becomes one of trying to interpolate new pixels given the existing content information. For video content, this is essentially a straight expansion. For film content, though, you ideally preserve the underlying telecine structure so that the content can be deinterlaced successfully (if needed). While this is easy for the "pure" frames, it becomes a challenge for the "blended" frames (e.g., the B/C frames in the Wikipedia graphic).


How the scaler handles these fields/frames is really the trick. If the scaler combines the fields into frames and then scales, it is likely that the cadence will be destroyed. If the scaler scales each field independently, then maybe not. If you have a good processor and a good cadence, then the IVTC -> Scaling -> Telecine steps described earlier ought not to produce that bad of a result. It is where you have an odd cadence or a bad cadence that things get a little tricky.


Thus the "rule of thumb" is that you want to feed your VP as "untouched" a signal as possible to avoid some of the potential pitfalls in the above processes. For DVD, that generally means a 480i signal carried over the most "elemental" transport mechanism (e.g., digital) available.


Hope this helps, and that I didn't make this too complex since there is a lot more going on here than this simple explanation provides.


Bill


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14883667
> 
> 
> It's not fixed. Have you tried it lately? Are you referring to cadence issues or the shimmering we have been discussing? The 1080p24 output shimmering is not fixed.



Sorry, reading the wrong problem on here. Not sure about the shimmering.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14883968
> 
> 
> This is why cadence detection is so important for deinterlacing, and by extrapolation, why it's an important feature of a video processor.



It's not too important to the Edge, which does not even use cadence detection.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14880001
> 
> 
> I've come across a problem with 60Hz film based sources output from EDGE to the screen as 1080p24.
> 
> On my European Panasonic 42PZ80 the first few lines on my screen will twitter/fizz/twinkle (don't know the right word). You can only see it if the source is screen filling (16:9). If the source material has black bars you won't see it.
> 
> 
> I tried with several sources:
> 
> Denon DVD-3930 outputting 480i60, 1080i60 and 1080p60
> 
> Tvix 6500 outputting 1080p60.
> 
> Popcorn Hour A-100 outputting 1080p60
> 
> Playstation 3 outputing 1080p60
> 
> 
> On the last 3 devices; if the source is (encoded as) 24Hz and I set them to output of the source device to 24Hz I do not see the problem.
> 
> 
> It's not that big of a problem as the Tvix and the PS3 will auto switch between 60/50/24 themselves anyway but the Popcorn Hour doesn't. And the problem is unavoidable for NTSC DVD playback to 24Hz on any device.



Here are some pictures that I hope will show the problem:




















This is the DVD set to 480i60 and the EDGE out set to 1080p24.

As you (hopefully) can see the top lines are incorrect, they are shifted and "discolored" and seem to have a life of their own. It's most visible in bright scenes.

The top lines continue to move even if I set the DVD player to pause.


On the PS3 with a 24frame Blu-ray this will only occur if the PS3's output is set to 1080p60, not if the output is set to 1080p24.


----------



## eiren

Thanks, Benno. We'll get it reported as a bug with those examples. I am sure they'll help a lot.


----------



## BENN0

Thanks. I hope this is something that can be resolved with a firmware update and that it is not some sort of HDMI incompatibility issue.


----------



## lokiWoden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14883968
> 
> 
> This is why cadence detection is so important for deinterlacing, and by extrapolation, why it's an important feature of a video processor.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14884555
> 
> 
> It's not too important to the Edge, which does not even use cadence detection.



Gary J,

Why do you say the Edge does not do cadence detection?

Is there some problem with it that you have encountered?

Per the FAQ for EDGE on DVDO's website when describing "Precision Deinterlacing" ...


"Precision Deinterlacing features five-field motion-adaptive deinterlacing and edge-adaptive processing for video sources, along with advanced cadence detection for film and animation sources."


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lokiWoden* /forum/post/14885017
> 
> 
> Gary J,
> 
> Why do you say the Edge does not do cadence detection?
> 
> Is there some problem with it that you have encountered?
> 
> Per the FAQ for EDGE on DVDO's website when describing "Precision Deinterlacing" ...
> 
> 
> "Precision Deinterlacing features five-field motion-adaptive deinterlacing and edge-adaptive processing for video sources, along with advanced cadence detection for film and animation sources."



From [email protected] -


"The deinterlacer in the ABT2010 chip used in EDGE does not look for particular cadences, such as 3:2 or 2:2. Instead, it looks for any pattern that repeats over a relatively large number of incoming fields."


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14884849
> 
> 
> Thanks, Benno. We'll get it reported as a bug with those examples. I am sure they'll help a lot.



is that actually a bug? I've seen that in HD broadcasts on different panels, without a vp even in the system...I thought Dale or some one explained that the shimmering bar was simply video "junk" being displayed, when it should not have been...


(and I can be way off base; my shimmer can be different than yours - dunno. but do remember that explanation. I simply adjust my masking on the crt by a couple lines to make it go away. it really isn't that uncommon - at least with my crt, I can bring it up with dang near every source, if I want to)


?


----------



## BENN0

It looks a bit the same but it's not that (junk lines from a broadcast). The sources are clean DVD's and Blu-rays.


----------



## johannesk-fin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14885319
> 
> 
> is that actually a bug? I've seen that in HD broadcasts on different panels, without a vp even in the system...I thought Dale or some one explained that the shimmering bar was simply video "junk" being displayed, when it should not have been...



I think this phenomenon is probably just video junk that's normally overscanned outside the visible area. Atleast if it changes between different sd source material. I experienced similar things with PS3 and Pioneer's 1080p dot-by-dot mode (until I switched to double scale for 576i material). Without Edge in the chain. And saw it also with tv broadcast and vp50pro set to zero overscan.


edit: oh it's blu-ray's too, then it might be a bug.


----------



## BENN0

The shimmering of the top few lines remains even if I stop the DVD playback and the player returns to its own menu. You'll see the blue/purple background of the Denon wallpaper and the top few lines are still the same from the last DVD frame before playback was stopped.


Denon DVD wallpaper before playback:










Playback of DVD. 480i60 in, 1080p24 out from EDGE:










Denon DVD wallpaper after playback:









Discoloration is not seen on screen, it's a byproduct of my crappy photographic skills










Denon DVD wallpaper after playback and after switching the screen to another (analog) input and back to the HDMI input the EDGE is connected to:











I see if I can hook up my 24" Dell LCD screen (1920x1200) to see if it shows the same.

Edit: My Dell monitor doesn't support 24Hz so I can't test with another screen.


----------



## lokiWoden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14885136
> 
> 
> From [email protected] -
> 
> 
> "The deinterlacer in the ABT2010 chip used in EDGE does not look for particular cadences, such as 3:2 or 2:2. Instead, it looks for any pattern that repeats over a relatively large number of incoming fields."



Maybe he meant to say that the EDGE looks for, and processes, more than the usual 3:2 or 2:2 cadences, but worded it ambiguously?

Here is another quote from the DVDO EDGE FAQ which is on topic ...


"Unique, "any-cadence" processing automatically locks to the wide variety of film and animation cadences found in current video sources, including non-standard cadences, and will track right through many types of "bad edits" and cadence changes."


I guess it does not really matter to me that much: the EDGE seems to work very well for what I watch, fortunately!


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lokiWoden* /forum/post/14886463
> 
> 
> Maybe he meant to say that the EDGE looks for, and processes, more than the usual 3:2 or 2:2 cadences, but worded it ambiguously?
> 
> Here is another quote from the DVDO EDGE FAQ which is on topic ...
> 
> 
> "Unique, "any-cadence" processing automatically locks to the wide variety of film and animation cadences found in current video sources, including non-standard cadences, and will track right through many types of "bad edits" and cadence changes."
> 
> 
> I guess it does not really matter to me that much: the EDGE seems to work very well for what I watch, fortunately!



I think you're right.


----------



## bmplockmonster

hi, I'm curios about video processing,if some people could enlighten me please.if im watching a hd source such as fios hd in 1080i from set top box to to a samsung 52a650 and im seeing jaggies and other artifacts.i believe it was the same when my onkyo 805 was hooked up with hdmi but that is just pass through if im not mistaken.so my question is would a stand alone video processor work on hd material such as hdtv and bluray passed through hdmi.note:my sam 650 is set to 120hz low but the same issues with the sam 4665 upsatairs


----------



## ccotenj

yes, it will work...


will it improve it? well, i would say that it will "probably" help with the jaggies, as the de-interlacing in the edge is likely to be better than that in the display.


what kind of artifacting are you seeing?


----------



## Latinoheat

I'm really interested in this video processor. So what is the bottom line, Is the edge worth it? does it really upconvert standard 480i to 1080i impressively. All I care about is upconverting my standard 480i stb box channels to 1080i. My denon dvd player does a beautiful job at upscaling my dvd's to 1080i. I just want my tv channels to look the same as the denon. True HD/Bluray allready look fantastic.


----------



## ccotenj

yes, it's worth it.


no, there's not a video processor in the world that is going to make scaled 480i sdtv signals look like scaled 480i sddvd signals... if that is what your goal is, you are unfortunately sol...


----------



## ddbavs

A lot of you seem to be VP50pro owners. What is the EDGE doing for you that the 50 doesn't?


How does the EDGE compare to others in scaling SD DVD to 1080i/p?


----------



## doseofrealta

Second HDMI audio output. And I just bought a new skittle so I no longer need my VP50 Pro for my fry ups. Cheers.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddbavs* /forum/post/14890487
> 
> 
> A lot of you seem to be VP50pro owners. What is the EDGE doing for you that the 50 doesn't?
> 
> 
> How does the EDGE compare to others in scaling SD DVD to 1080i/p?



For me the EDGE handles all my bitstreamed audio. My VP50pro did not work with my Denon 3808 for bitstreamed audio. The EDGE has a better GUI too. But for me the VP50pro was always overkill, but with teh DVDO generous upgrade program I always got the newest VP when it was available.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddbavs* /forum/post/14890487
> 
> 
> A lot of you seem to be VP50pro owners. What is the EDGE doing for you that the 50 doesn't?



I find the expression of this question a little odd. I would think, given the significant price difference, that the question would be, "what does the VP50Pro do that EDGE does not?"


The answer to the above question is the flexibility and customization options in the VP50Pro. If you have predominantly digital sources going into a digital display with a relatively mainstream resolution and HDMI, EDGE provides you a really good processor at a really good price.


----------



## savefarris

how does the edge work for those with CIH, i believe i read that it doesnt have a 2.35 x 1 output setting?


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14891448
> 
> 
> For me the EDGE handles all my bitstreamed audio. My VP50pro did not work with my Denon 3808 for bitstreamed audio. The EDGE has a better GUI too. But for me the VP50pro was always overkill, but with teh DVDO generous upgrade program I always got the newest VP when it was available.



So Aaronwt are you saying, with the same set up as the VP50pro the 50pro would'nt pass bitstreamed HD codecs to your Denon 3808, But now with the EDGE in the 50pro's place the EDGE is passing the bitstreamed HD codecs to your Denon 3080














??.....


----------



## CCONKLIN1

Neither my vp50 or my 50pro would pass the newer HD codecs to my Denon 3808, and yes, the EDGE does!

Best,

Chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/14891949
> 
> 
> So Aaronwt are you saying, with the same set up as the VP50pro the 50pro would'nt pass bitstreamed HD codecs to your Denon 3808, But now with the EDGE in the 50pro's place the EDGE is passing the bitstreamed HD codecs to your Denon 3080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??.....


----------



## Mac11700

I am wondering ...How many Edge owners are there already? I'll pulled the trigger on one of these units and am looking forward to seeing how much it improves my SD broadcast and SD movies. I've been running everything thru my Integra 7.8 to my Samsung PN58-650 which includes my Oppo 980..Pany BD-30..Toshiba XA-1 and my D* HD-DVR and everything is run via HDMI. Will I be better off running anything differently with this or keep it as is ? This will be my first SA scaler and the reason is because of the price and all of the great things said about it and the company.


Mac


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Latinoheat* /forum/post/14889487
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in this video processor. So what is the bottom line, Is the edge worth it? does it really upconvert standard 480i to 1080i impressively. All I care about is upconverting my standard 480i stb box channels to 1080i. My denon dvd player does a beautiful job at upscaling my dvd's to 1080i. I just want my tv channels to look the same as the denon. True HD/Bluray allready look fantastic.



Not sure you want it to output 1080i (depending on the display you've got) - generally 1080i isn't handled well. Most people scale up to 720p, 1080p or 1024x768.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Latinoheat* /forum/post/14889487
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in this video processor. So what is the bottom line, Is the edge worth it? does it really upconvert standard 480i to 1080i impressively. All I care about is upconverting my standard 480i stb box channels to 1080i. My denon dvd player does a beautiful job at upscaling my dvd's to 1080i. I just want my tv channels to look the same as the denon. True HD/Bluray allready look fantastic.



Scale to 1080p unless your display does not accept it. And your overly compressed 480i stb signal is not going to look as good as 480i DVD.


----------



## rsteagal100

I am looking for a DVD player and Video Processor than can fill the 16x9 screen without losing the aspect ratio and distorting the image. Does the DVDO do this? You pay for a 60" tv that uses only 66% of the screen for most movies. Not only is it distracting and annoying but it is a disappointment. Also - I have heard good things about the Denon 3930ci. Any comments or suggestions here? I hate losing 1/3 of the screen.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsteagal100* /forum/post/14894063
> 
> 
> I am looking for a DVD player and Video Processor than can fill the 16x9 screen without losing the aspect ratio and distorting the image. Does the DVDO do this? You pay for a 60" tv that uses only 66% of the screen for most movies. Not only is it distracting and annoying but it is a disappointment. Also - I have heard good things about the Denon 3930ci. Any comments or suggestions here? I hate losing 1/3 of the screen.



Most movies are not in a 16x9 (1.77) aspect ratio... Therefore filling the entire screen means distorting the image. Pick your poison... live with the letterbox or distort the image... Personally, I choose the letterbox.


----------



## rsteagal100

What about the OPPO 983 for SD dvds? It seems to have a nice feature regarding filling the screen? I realize this is off topic.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14894160
> 
> 
> Most movies are not in a 16x9 (1.77) aspect ratio... Therefore filling the entire screen means distorting the image. Pick your poison... live with the letterbox or distort the image... Personally, I choose the letterbox.



Actually no movies are in 1.77:1. Most are in 1.85:1 or something between 2.35:1 and 2.40:1. There may be some movies in 1.78:1 (16:9, shot for HD) but I don't know of any.


EDGE can do a 33% vertical stretch (important for users with anamorphic lenses) and a 33% horizontal stretch. While the vertical stretch gets rid of the black bars at the top and the bottom of a 2.35:1 image, the horizontal stretch will force content on the extreme left and right of the image off the screen.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsteagal100* /forum/post/14894281
> 
> 
> What about the OPPO 983 for SD dvds? It seems to have a nice feature regarding filling the screen? I realize this is off topic.



If you accept tall and skinny people, Edge has the ability to do vertical zoom to allow you to 'fill the screen'.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14883968
> 
> 
> If the scaler scales each field independently, then maybe not.



As I said earlier, I posed this question to Patrick Harkin at Lumagen some time back and the response he gave was that 480i can't be scaled directly to 1080i, but must be deinterlaced first before scaling.


----------



## BENN0

Is the EDGE actually capable of recreating the original 24 frames from film based content that is input into the EDGE at 1080p60?

Because besides the shimmering of the top few lines I've reported earlier I'm also seeing a lot of tearing and hickups that makes it impossible to watch most content this way.


Edit: I've just changed the output from the Popcorn Hour from 1080p60 to 1080p59.94 and that seems to work for some content.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14897336
> 
> 
> Is the EDGE actually capable of recreating the original 24 frames from film based content that is input into the EDGE at 1080p60?
> 
> Because besides the shimmering of the top few lines I've reported earlier I'm also seeing a lot of tearing and hickups that makes it impossible to watch most content this way.
> 
> 
> Edit: I've just changed the output from the Popcorn Hour from 1080p60 to 1080p59.94 and that seems to work for some content.



Perfect 1080p24 output from 480i/1080i film based material has always been very difficult to achieve and prone to some artifacting. There isn't a solution out there that does it perfectly as it's always dependent on what the source is doing. DVDO does this as good or better than most IMO.


Technically, the Edge can detect and reproduce p24 from both 1080p60 and 720p60 film sources as well. Again, whether it will be perfect and artifact-free is another matter.


----------



## BENN0

What would those artefacts be? What I am seeing is stuttering every 10 seconds or so or tearing. Far, far worse that the 60Hz judder you'll see with normal 60Hz playback of film based material.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14897315
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, I posed this question to Patrick Harkin at Lumagen some time back and the response he gave was that 480i can't be scaled directly to 1080i, but must be deinterlaced first before scaling.



Lumagen's scaling algorithm may not allow this, but I suspect that other algorithms may. After all, if you have a 1080i display (e.g., CRT), why would you want to deinterlace video content prior to scaling? (For progressive displays, I assume deinterlacing 480i material is a lot less compute-intensive than deinterlacing 1080i video, so there is an obvious argument there...).


----------



## BENN0

I'm no expert but isn't it impossible (or at least very impractical) to scale interlaced content, only progressive (and de-interlaced) content? For a scaler/algorithm to be able scale it first needs to reconstruct the full frames from the interlaced source. Am I close?


----------



## BENN0

Anyone noticed any problems with PReP sometimes messing up DVD subtitles (interlacing artefacts)?

Is there any way to defeat PReP? I now switch on game mode to defeat PReP and that seems to resolve the messed up subtitles.


----------



## Gary J

As has been stated several times in the last few days a progressive image *Offers much better results for scaling to higher resolutions than equivalent interlaced video, such as upconverting 480p to display on a 1080p HDTV. Scaling works well with full frames, therefore interlaced video must be deinterlaced before it is scaled* .


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14897732
> 
> 
> Lumagen's scaling algorithm may not allow this, but I suspect that other algorithms may. After all, if you have a 1080i display (e.g., CRT), why would you want to deinterlace video content prior to scaling? (For progressive displays, I assume deinterlacing 480i material is a lot less compute-intensive than deinterlacing 1080i video, so there is an obvious argument there...).



I'm just telling you what he told me. I too was assuming it was possible to scale 480i at the time. The topic began on almost the same context here i.e. upscaling 480i to 1080i. I actually argued for 480i scaling with several other "gurus" at the time arguing that it required deinterlacing first. I eventually had to eat my crow after P. Harkin's response.


Maybe it's not that it's necessarily impossible to scale 480i directly but rather that there are other issues involved which have led to the conventional method of upscaling being deinterlacing first followed by scaling.


I could pose the question once again via email to Larry or Dale @ DVDO. I'm happy to eat crow once again if necessary.


----------



## Dale Adams

There's no reason why you can't scale one interlaced format to another interlaced format, assuming the scaler design allows for it. The real question is whether or not you would want to.


The answer to that turns out to be "no", as there's a severe quality hit in doing this. The reason is that a single field of video is typically loaded with aliasing artifacts since it's effectively vertically subsampled as it has only half the lines of the entire frame. The result of scaling each field individually and then deinterlacing them afterwards is similar to the type of chroma artifacts you see with a CUE problem, where each field's chroma is vertically scaled by 2X and the resultant fields are then weaved together to form a frame, except that the artifacts are not just limited to chroma.


The ABT2010 chip in the EDGE is perfectly capable of scaling an interlaced input to an interlaced output. We would (almost) never consider doing that, however. If the input and output are both interlaced, then the input is first deinterlaced and then the resulting frame is scaled to the resolution of the output field. The only exception for this is when the input and output field resolutions are the same (e.g., 1080i in to 1080i out), but then you're not really scaling the image anyway.


- Dale Adams


----------



## cpcat

Thanks Dale.


I'll have another serving please.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14898879
> 
> 
> Thanks Dale.
> 
> 
> I'll have another serving please.



You want fries with that??


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14897634
> 
> 
> What would those artefacts be? What I am seeing is stuttering every 10 seconds or so or tearing. Far, far worse that the 60Hz judder you'll see with normal 60Hz playback of film based material.



I saw some weird judder using a mate's PCH with my vp50. The lack of auto-frequency output is annoying (not that every media file has the right metadata) so I didn't look into it in too much detail as I'd decided not to buy one until you could do that.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14789437
> 
> 
> I had an issue this evening with my production Edge. The source in this case is a TiVo Series 3 DVR set for 'native' output playing a 720p recording of the Fox show Bones. The display is a Samsung HL-S6188 DLP. During this one hour recording I encountered 6-8 dropout events. The events were not repeatable when I went backwards and replayed. When the event occured, the screen 'blinked' and went to solid blue with the yellow square in the upper right indicating the source name and then the image returned to normal. The audio was not impacted and played seamlessly throughout the event which would seem to indicate that the HDMI link was not 'dropped'. The video dropout was about a second in duration. Without Edge, Ive never seen anything like this from the TiVo/Display combination. After the end of the show I switched to a CBS recording in 1080i and saw no events. I went back to Fox live after the CBS show and saw no more events. Not sure what is going on.... Any ideas? I sent an email to Edge support.



Is anybody else seeing anything like the above? Edge support never responded to any of my emails (sad customer support). Im still seeing these dropouts but only on 720p sources. Today it was on National Geographic HD thru the TiVo. Backing up and replaying thru the scene did not repeat the dropout.


Perhaps someone with access to the beta forum can post this issue. Perhaps also ask DVDO if they check their support email.... obviously not.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14898879
> 
> 
> Thanks Dale.
> 
> 
> I'll have another serving please.



But you were not wrong. You could interlace, interlace again and again and still scale. It would just keep looking worse. (and worser







)


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14789437
> 
> 
> I had an issue this evening with my production Edge. The source in this case is a TiVo Series 3 DVR set for 'native' output playing a 720p recording of the Fox show Bones. The display is a Samsung HL-S6188 DLP. During this one hour recording I encountered 6-8 dropout events. The events were not repeatable when I went backwards and replayed. When the event occured, the screen 'blinked' and went to solid blue with the yellow square in the upper right indicating the source name and then the image returned to normal. The audio was not impacted and played seamlessly throughout the event which would seem to indicate that the HDMI link was not 'dropped'. The video dropout was about a second in duration. Without Edge, Ive never seen anything like this from the TiVo/Display combination. After the end of the show I switched to a CBS recording in 1080i and saw no events. I went back to Fox live after the CBS show and saw no more events. Not sure what is going on.... Any ideas? I sent an email to Edge support.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14898953
> 
> 
> Is anybody else seeing anything like the above? Edge support never responded to any of my emails (sad customer support). Im still seeing these dropouts but only on 720p sources. Today it was on National Geographic HD thru the TiVo. Backing up and replaying thru the scene did not repeat the dropout.
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone with access to the beta forum can post this issue. Perhaps also ask DVDO if they check their support email.... obviously not.



They are reading (as evidenced by Dale's response above).


They are also working hard to rectify remaining issues/complaints or so it would seem to me.


It sounds obviously like HDMI HDCP rearing its ugly head again.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14897973
> 
> 
> As has been stated several times in the last few days a progressive image *Offers much better results for scaling to higher resolutions than equivalent interlaced video, such as upconverting 480p to display on a 1080p HDTV. Scaling works well with full frames, therefore interlaced video must be deinterlaced before it is scaled* .



So a scaled 1080i signal into the edge will not yeild as good results as a 480p signal to be scaled to 1080p?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14899399
> 
> 
> So a scaled 1080i signal into the edge will not yeild as good results as a 480p signal to be scaled to 1080p?



In general, no. Conventional wisdom with a video processor is to input as close to the native signal as possible and via the best available connection. For DVD, this means 480i HDMI and the next best is 480p HDMI. The nice thing about Edge is that 480p HDMI w/PReP looks basically identical to 480i HDMI.


Does that mean you can't experiment? Of course not.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14789437
> 
> 
> I had an issue this evening with my production Edge. The source in this case is a TiVo Series 3 DVR set for 'native' output playing a 720p recording of the Fox show Bones. The display is a Samsung HL-S6188 DLP. During this one hour recording I encountered 6-8 dropout events. The events were not repeatable when I went backwards and replayed. When the event occured, the screen 'blinked' and went to solid blue with the yellow square in the upper right indicating the source name and then the image returned to normal. The audio was not impacted and played seamlessly throughout the event which would seem to indicate that the HDMI link was not 'dropped'. The video dropout was about a second in duration. Without Edge, Ive never seen anything like this from the TiVo/Display combination. After the end of the show I switched to a CBS recording in 1080i and saw no events. I went back to Fox live after the CBS show and saw no more events. Not sure what is going on.... Any ideas? I sent an email to Edge support.



Try some different HDMi cables. I'm using one TiVoHD and two Series 3 boxes withmy EDGE. Thay are all set to native and I have had zero problems with any resolution I use from the TiVos(480i, 720P and 1080i).


Although all my TiVos also run to an HDMi switch and then to an Algolith HDMI Flea before going to my EDGE.

Then my EDGE goes to my Denon 3808 using the audio/video HDMI output before going to my Samsung HL67A750.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14898523
> 
> 
> There's no reason why you can't scale one interlaced format to another interlaced format, assuming the scaler design allows for it. The real question is whether or not you would want to.
> 
> 
> The answer to that turns out to be "no", as there's a severe quality hit in doing this. The reason is that a single field of video is typically loaded with aliasing artifacts since it's effectively vertically subsampled as it has only half the lines of the entire frame. The result of scaling each field individually and then deinterlacing them afterwards is similar to the type of chroma artifacts you see with a CUE problem, where each field's chroma is vertically scaled by 2X and the resultant fields are then weaved together to form a frame, except that the artifacts are not just limited to chroma.



Dale - I agree conceptually that if you really had 480i30, where each frame was "split", then you have artifacts from the split. However, an awful lot of content originates as video material that just grabs, essentially, half a frame of information with each sample. After all, if we really had a "true" xi30, then wouldn't deinterlacing video be a lot easier than it is in reality?



> Quote:
> The ABT2010 chip in the EDGE is perfectly capable of scaling an interlaced input to an interlaced output. We would (almost) never consider doing that, however. If the input and output are both interlaced, then the input is first deinterlaced and then the resulting frame is scaled to the resolution of the output field. The only exception for this is when the input and output field resolutions are the same (e.g., 1080i in to 1080i out), but then you're not really scaling the image anyway.



I guess I'm still not quite with you on this. Since we are basically talking about video-source signals, it is still easier and less artifact-prone to deinterlace the signal first?


Gary - I'm not willing to concede the point yet.


Bill


----------



## BENN0

Has anyone connected a Xbox 360 via component at 1080p?

The EDGE seems to lose the signal every 10-15 seconds or so (in the dashboard, HD DVD playback seems fine).


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14900101
> 
> 
> Dale - I agree conceptually that if you really had 480i30, where each frame was "split", then you have artifacts from the split. However, an awful lot of content originates as video material that just grabs, essentially, half a frame of information with each sample.



What you say would be true if each field were appropriately sampled such that you didn't have vertical aliasing. That's not typically the case, though, which is the reason why we bother with motion-adaptive deinterlacing. If the vertical bandwidth were limited such that there was no aliasing caused by sampling just half the lines in a frame (although a 'frame' in this case is a very artificial construct), then you wouldn't receive any benefit from weaving 2 adjacent fields in areas where there was no motion in the image.



> Quote:
> I guess I'm still not quite with you on this. Since we are basically talking about video-source signals, it is still easier and less artifact-prone to deinterlace the signal first?



While it may be easier, it's definitely not going to result in less artifacts (assuming a decent quality deinterlacer). Granted, each method will yield its own type of artifact. But based on my experience, I'd go with the deinterlace-then-scale method every time.


One way to appreciate this is to take an image where 2 adjacent fields have been weaved to form a frame. It doesn't really matter if source material was video or film. Using a tool like Photoshop you can extract each field and scale it up by 2X to form a 'frame'. (The easiest way is to first deinterlace the image using the 'duplication' method, and then reduce the vertical size of the image by 1/2 using the 'nearest neighbor' method.) If you do this on the straight frame and then vertically scale the image back up to the original size (or something larger) using a more advanced resizing method (e.g., bicubic) you'll see jaggies along diagonal edges which are less than about 45 degrees. However, if you vertically lowpass filter the image first such that you've reduced the vertical bandwidth to about half of what it was, then the jaggies are gone. The first method is typical of what you'd get with directly scaling interlaced-to-interlaced with normal video material, although you really need to merge the two scaled fields back together to get the full effect (which is a _lot_ worse). The reason the jaggies are gone in the second case is that you've appropriately limited the vertical bandwidth such that sampling only half the lines won't cause aliasing. The second image certainly looks a lot blurrier than the first, but that's because the high frequency aliases are gone. The second case is also exceedingly rare in real-world video material.


- Dale Adams


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14900101
> 
> 
> I guess I'm still not quite with you on this. Since we are basically talking about video-source signals, it is still easier and less artifact-prone to deinterlace the signal first?
> 
> 
> Gary - I'm not willing to concede the point yet.
> 
> 
> Bill













Well, we've had input from engineers at both Lumagen and ABT now. Maybe someone form Silicon Optix could stop by?










I suppose the other thing we could do is simply narrow the topic to what the EDGE is doing, then there's no more room for debate.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14900101
> 
> 
> I guess I'm still not quite with you on this. Since we are basically talking about video-source signals, it is still easier and less artifact-prone to deinterlace the signal first?
> 
> 
> Gary - I'm not willing to concede the point yet.
> 
> 
> Bill



I think about it like - in a de-interlaced frame at least the scaler has interpolated pixels to work with whereas an interlaced field has nothing in the same lines. At least until Dale or someone explains that is too simplistic.


----------



## prepress

I am considering strongly an EDGE for my setup, which isn't as elaborate as that of many here. The cable STB and one DVD player will connect to it via HDMI, but I have older, non-HDMI equipment also, to connect via component/S-video; I may add Blu-ray at some point. The EDGE will go directly to my display (a Pioneer PRO-111). No DVR, no TiVO, no gaming console. Is there anything special I'd need to look out for, even with this simple set-up?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14900546
> 
> 
> Has anyone connected a Xbox 360 via component at 1080p?
> 
> The EDGE seems to lose the signal every 10-15 seconds or so (in the dashboard, HD DVD playback seems fine).




With HDMI I have no problems. I don't use any analog connections so I can't really test component.


----------



## dbailey100

If this has been answered already, I apologize. Could someone who owns both Oppo 983H and Edge compare the picture quality when viewing SD-DVD source material? I am debating whether to just get an Oppo for viewing DVD's. I currently watch DVD and blu-ray material with my Sony BDP-s350 and a XBR4. With blu-ray material, will the Edge enhance the PQ?


thx


----------



## sjschaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbailey100* /forum/post/14901899
> 
> 
> If this has been answered already, I apologize. Could someone who owns both Oppo 983H and Edge compare the picture quality when viewing SD-DVD source material? I am debating whether to just get an Oppo for viewing DVD's. I currently watch DVD and blu-ray material with my Sony BDP-s350 and a XBR4. With blu-ray material, will the Edge enhance the PQ?
> 
> 
> thx



I've both as well as the 970HD (capable of 480i out over HDMI). I've played 480i with both, as well as an old Pioneer Elite DV09) and can tell you that the Edge produces a virtually identical image as connecting the 983H directly into the projector (I'm using a 1080p Epson for this).


I cannot comment on whether using the Edge will best your current hardware configuration since my viewing has only really shown that it's with my DirecTV box (HR21) that I've seen the biggest difference (as you might guess). But its advantage as a switching facility and ability to simplify source miscues for aspect ratio and other functions make it worthwhile for me, and the ability to split out the audio to the receiver and handle lip sync anomalies that make it a keeper.


----------



## gtgray

Others have had different experiences but I had bad results with the Edge deinterlacing 480i over hdmi out of my XA2... lots of jaggies. I don't know why this is. I get pretty decent output of my Tivo HD running native. I have the XA2 setup to 1080P into the Edge, the Tivo HD sending Native and my HTPC sending 1080i.. Everything looks okay... but the noise reduction on the Edge seems rudimentary at best. I think you need a Flea to clean up the broadcast signals either before or after the Edge.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/14902693
> 
> 
> Others have had different experiences but I had bad results with the Edge deinterlacing 480i over hdmi out of my XA2... lots of jaggies. I don't know why this is. I get pretty decent output of my Tivo HD running native. I have the XA2 setup to 1080P into the Edge, the Tivo HD sending Native and my HTPC sending 1080i.. Everything looks okay... but the noise reduction on the Edge seems rudimentary at best. I think you need a Flea to clean up the broadcast signals either before or after the Edge.



?The XA2 doesn't do 480i HDMI maybe that's the problem.


480p HDMI from the XA2 should be excellent w/PReP.


The Reon in the XA2 is visibly slower in picking up the film cadence with DVD compared to the Edge. Video deinterlacing seems about equivalent to me although DVD video sources obviously won't be as common as film ones.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/14902507
> 
> 
> I cannot comment on whether using the Edge will best your current hardware configuration since my viewing has only really shown that it's with my DirecTV box (HR21) that I've seen the biggest difference (as you might guess). But its advantage as a switching facility and ability to simplify source miscues for aspect ratio and other functions make it worthwhile for me, and the ability to split out the audio to the receiver and handle lip sync anomalies that make it a keeper.



Steve....


How do you have your HR21 setup for output?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14901010
> 
> 
> I think about it like - in a de-interlaced frame at least the scaler has interpolated pixels to work with whereas an interlaced field has nothing in the same lines. At least until Dale or someone explains that is too simplistic.



I think what Dale's describing is that the 480i field you actually would have to work on a 240 line image so you're filtering on adjacent pixels which are 2 lines apart in a complete frame.


Ugly. Hence the CUE error comparison which has a similar cause.


What else could you do? You can't just assume black. I suppose you could use an algorithm which only filtered horizontally? That ain't going to help with aliasing.


In short, the idea that you can scale an interlaced signal is a bit crazy.


----------



## dbailey100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/14902507
> 
> 
> I've both as well as the 970HD (capable of 480i out over HDMI). I've played 480i with both, as well as an old Pioneer Elite DV09) and can tell you that the Edge produces a virtually identical image as connecting the 983H directly into the projector (I'm using a 1080p Epson for this).
> 
> 
> I cannot comment on whether using the Edge will best your current hardware configuration since my viewing has only really shown that it's with my DirecTV box (HR21) that I've seen the biggest difference (as you might guess). But its advantage as a switching facility and ability to simplify source miscues for aspect ratio and other functions make it worthwhile for me, and the ability to split out the audio to the receiver and handle lip sync anomalies that make it a keeper.



OK. Based on your experience, I should just get the Oppo since it produces the same PQ as the Edge with DVD source material (i.e. 480i). Anyone else use the Edge and Oppo for DVD upscaling with a LCD TV?


thx!


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14900707
> 
> 
> What you say would be true if each field were appropriately sampled such that you didn't have vertical aliasing. That's not typically the case, though, which is the reason why we bother with motion-adaptive deinterlacing. If the vertical bandwidth were limited such that there was no aliasing caused by sampling just half the lines in a frame (although a 'frame' in this case is a very artificial construct), then you wouldn't receive any benefit from weaving 2 adjacent fields in areas where there was no motion in the image.
> 
> 
> While it may be easier, it's definitely not going to result in less artifacts (assuming a decent quality deinterlacer). Granted, each method will yield its own type of artifact. But based on my experience, I'd go with the deinterlace-then-scale method every time.
> 
> 
> One way to appreciate this is to take an image where 2 adjacent fields have been weaved to form a frame. It doesn't really matter if source material was video or film. Using a tool like Photoshop you can extract each field and scale it up by 2X to form a 'frame'. (The easiest way is to first deinterlace the image using the 'duplication' method, and then reduce the vertical size of the image by 1/2 using the 'nearest neighbor' method.) If you do this on the straight frame and then vertically scale the image back up to the original size (or something larger) using a more advanced resizing method (e.g., bicubic) you'll see jaggies along diagonal edges which are less than about 45 degrees. However, if you vertically lowpass filter the image first such that you've reduced the vertical bandwidth to about half of what it was, then the jaggies are gone. The first method is typical of what you'd get with directly scaling interlaced-to-interlaced with normal video material, although you really need to merge the two scaled fields back together to get the full effect (which is a _lot_ worse). The reason the jaggies are gone in the second case is that you've appropriately limited the vertical bandwidth such that sampling only half the lines won't cause aliasing. The second image certainly looks a lot blurrier than the first, but that's because the high frequency aliases are gone. The second case is also exceedingly rare in real-world video material.
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams



So this brings me back to my original question> Does the above mean that a progressive signal fed into the scaler allow for less jaggies to be formed but at a loss of resolution?


Please elaborate, if possible.


----------



## cpcat

The point is that in the Edge deinterlacing is performed on an interlaced signal before it is scaled. For example, 480i is deinterlaced to 480p then scaled to 1080p.


Jaggies result from imperfect deinterlacing and are not typically a result of scaling errors.


Those are the basics here. The other more advanced stuff will blow your mind if you let it.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14905672
> 
> 
> The point is that in the Edge deinterlacing is performed on an interlaced signal before it is scaled. For example, 480i is deinterlaced to 480p then scaled to 1080p.
> 
> 
> Jaggies result from imperfect deinterlacing and are not typically a result of scaling errors.
> 
> 
> Those are the basics here. The other more advanced stuff will blow your mind if you let it.



Well I think it just did, I just found a review of 3 good scalers (older vp30)Optoma and Oppo's> the final conclusion from all the three tests was> forget 1080i source scaling to 720p or 1080p... progressive output from source to scaler is the way to go. ~ Article in HDTV expert.


Also does it mean that a 1080i signal from the edge is then scaled to 1080p then back to 720p? Or at least does how DVDO's scaler's work?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14905962
> 
> 
> Also does it mean that a 1080i signal from the edge is then scaled to 1080p



I suggest you start with some basic concepts of scaling and de-interlacing. This shows some confusion.


----------



## snunited

Can someone confirm that the EDGE has Progressive source-lock mode with frame rate conversion to an even multiple of the source frame rate? In other words can it output 1080i/48Hz or 1080i/72Hz from input 1080p/24Hz source?


Thanks.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14905962
> 
> 
> Well I think it just did, I just found a review of 3 good scalers (older vp30)Optoma and Oppo's> the final conclusion from all the three tests was> forget 1080i source scaling to 720p or 1080p... progressive output from source to scaler is the way to go. ~ Article in HDTV expert.
> 
> 
> Also does it mean that a 1080i signal from the edge is then scaled to 1080p then back to 720p? Or at least does how DVDO's scaler's work?



Deinterlacing is the process of creating a full frame or "progressive" frame from an interlaced image. Interlaced images consist of _fields_ (not complete frames) where one field contains all of the even lines and the next only the odd lines and so on. Interlaced video is a holdover from the early days of TV and was originally designed to send a signal while requiring the least bandwidth possible. Commonly examples of interlaced signals are 480i and 1080i where the "i" obviously stands for "interlaced".

*Deinterlacing* is simply the method used to make complete frames out of the fields. Methods vary depending on the source material. Interlaced images made by video cameras consist of alternating even/odd fields but are each slightly different as time progresses in the image. Standard video is filmed at 60 fields/sec. The trick is to somehow recreate 60 complete frames while limiting artifacts/imperfections. Methods of _video deinterlacing_:


Weave: direct combining of fields to make frames. The problem here is that since odd/even fields differ with motion over time, artifacts i.e. "combing, feathering" result.


Bob: Drop half the fields, and duplicate the remaining fields to create full frames. This gets rid of combing with motion but at the expense of 50% vertical resolution.


Bob/Weave: Weave during still frames, bob during motion.


Motion Adaptive: motion is predicted and frames reproduced with algorithms applied. This is the commonest form used in modern video deinterlacing.


Motion Compensation: Even better but extremely complex/expensive and puts off enough heat to melt the doors off your car.










With _film sources_ things are much different. Interlaced images from film are produced by telecining. Telecine basically means turning film into video and imbeds the original film frames into interlaced fields. The trick is to figure out how to recreate the original film frames from the fields. This is known as reverse telecine or inverse telecine (IVT). This should be relatively straight forward and not as prone to error (film fields correspond in time) as long as the deinterlacer can recognize the corresponding fields and combine them into frames.

*Scaling* is something different altogether. Scaling refers to simply resizing the image to whatever is desired. Typically, whatever signal is input to the display is scaled or resized to the native resolution of the display. More and more commonly this is 1920 x 1080 and digital displays need progressive signals (frames) so that makes it 1920 x 1080p or 1080p for short.


So, assuming we have a 1080p display, a 480p image needs simply to be scaled (resized) to 1080p and it's ready for display.


If we start with an interlaced signal, say 1080i, it simply needs to be deinterlaced to 1080p and it's ready for display.


If we start with a 480i image, it has to be deinterlaced first to 480p, then scaled to 1080p and it's ready for display.


Whew. Hope that helps.


----------



## pnredkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/14900707
> 
> 
> What you say would be true if each field were appropriately sampled such that you didn't have vertical aliasing. That's not typically the case, though, which is the reason why we bother with motion-adaptive deinterlacing. If the vertical bandwidth were limited such that there was no aliasing caused by sampling just half the lines in a frame (although a 'frame' in this case is a very artificial construct), then you wouldn't receive any benefit from weaving 2 adjacent fields in areas where there was no motion in the image.
> 
> 
> While it may be easier, it's definitely not going to result in less artifacts (assuming a decent quality deinterlacer). Granted, each method will yield its own type of artifact. But based on my experience, I'd go with the deinterlace-then-scale method every time.
> 
> 
> One way to appreciate this is to take an image where 2 adjacent fields have been weaved to form a frame. It doesn't really matter if source material was video or film. Using a tool like Photoshop you can extract each field and scale it up by 2X to form a 'frame'. (The easiest way is to first deinterlace the image using the 'duplication' method, and then reduce the vertical size of the image by 1/2 using the 'nearest neighbor' method.) If you do this on the straight frame and then vertically scale the image back up to the original size (or something larger) using a more advanced resizing method (e.g., bicubic) you'll see jaggies along diagonal edges which are less than about 45 degrees. However, if you vertically lowpass filter the image first such that you've reduced the vertical bandwidth to about half of what it was, then the jaggies are gone. The first method is typical of what you'd get with directly scaling interlaced-to-interlaced with normal video material, although you really need to merge the two scaled fields back together to get the full effect (which is a _lot_ worse). The reason the jaggies are gone in the second case is that you've appropriately limited the vertical bandwidth such that sampling only half the lines won't cause aliasing. The second image certainly looks a lot blurrier than the first, but that's because the high frequency aliases are gone. The second case is also exceedingly rare in real-world video material.
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams



Let me try to check if my understanding is clear with a small example:

For simplicity purpose, I am trying to convert 480i video to 960i (double the lines).


1st field of 480i contains lines 1, 3, ..., 479 (of a virtual frame at time 0)

2nd field of 480i contains lines 2, 4, ..., 480 (of a virtual frame at time d)


I assume a simple line doubling algorithm.


The virtual frame at time '0' at 960i should be composed as follows:

- 1st line of virtual frame at 960i = 1st line of virtual frame at 480i

- 2nd line of virtual frame at 960i = 1st line of virtual frame at 480i

- 3rd line of virtual frame at 960i = 2nd line of virtual frame at 480i

- 4th line of virtual frame at 960i = 2nd line of virtual frame at 480i

......


So if this has to be converted into the first field at 960i:

1st field at 960i contains lines 1, 2, 3, ..., 480 (of virtual frame of 480i at time 0)


However the even lines 2, 4, ... are not present in the first field of 480i. So they have to be constructed before we can generate the first field at 960i. Hence 480i needs to be de-interlaced to 480p (60 frames per second rather than 30frames?) to be able to correctly process further.


Conclusion: Signal needs to be de-interlaced before it can be scaled.


The actual situation become complicated in case of 480i to 1080i where the scaling is 2.25 (instead of the 2 I have assumed above).


Please confirm if my understanding of the situation is correct.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pnredkar* /forum/post/14906914
> 
> 
> Please confirm if my understanding of the situation is correct.



Sort of. The issue is that for fast-moving video, fields can have some significant differences (delta T ~ 2 hundredths of a second). From Dale's explanation, the algorithm used in EDGE benefits from using two fields to create one frame. In other words, the artifacts created by what changed between the two are less than what happens when you try to blow-up something with as much missing information as is in an interlaced video field.


If you read some of Don Munsil's old posts on the subject, typically related to FFDShow, you can get a much more detailed treatment of various scaling algorithms. From the WayBack Machine:

http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...&post4542301 


The point of this diversion was joerod talking about using 1080i as an input into EDGE, and it looking good to him. The challenge was that this necessarily involved a multi-step process. My response was that there _could be_ algorithms in use that did not do this. I concede that it is unlikely that these are deployed outside of PC-based software (where I have played with them in the past).


Back to the topic at hand.


Bill


----------



## pnredkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14907116
> 
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Back to the topic at hand.
> 
> 
> Bill



Thanks for the explanation and link. Now back to the topic.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snunited* /forum/post/14906441
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm that the EDGE has Progressive source-lock mode with frame rate conversion to an even multiple of the source frame rate? In other words can it output 1080i/48Hz or 1080i/72Hz from input 1080p/24Hz source?



Only if the connected display device announces either 1080i/48Hz or 1080i/72Hz as its preferred resolution which is very, very unlikely.

You can't set the EDGE to output these timings manually either, just:

1080i60

1080p60

1080i50

1080p50

1080p24


----------



## snunited

Thanks Benno for quick reply, I presume the VP50pro should be able to output these timings manually right!


Thanks.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pnredkar* /forum/post/14906914
> 
> 
> Let me try to check if my understanding is clear with a small example:
> 
> For simplicity purpose, I am trying to convert 480i video to 960i (double the lines).
> 
> 
> 1st field of 480i contains lines 1, 3, ..., 479 (of a virtual frame at time 0)
> 
> 2nd field of 480i contains lines 2, 4, ..., 480 (of a virtual frame at time d)
> 
> 
> I assume a simple line doubling algorithm.
> 
> 
> The virtual frame at time '0' at 960i should be composed as follows:
> 
> - 1st line of virtual frame at 960i = 1st line of virtual frame at 480i
> 
> - 2nd line of virtual frame at 960i = 1st line of virtual frame at 480i
> 
> - 3rd line of virtual frame at 960i = 2nd line of virtual frame at 480i
> 
> - 4th line of virtual frame at 960i = 2nd line of virtual frame at 480i
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> So if this has to be converted into the first field at 960i:
> 
> 1st field at 960i contains lines 1, 2, 3, ..., 480 (of virtual frame of 480i at time 0)
> 
> 
> However the even lines 2, 4, ... are not present in the first field of 480i. So they have to be constructed before we can generate the first field at 960i. Hence 480i needs to be de-interlaced to 480p (60 frames per second rather than 30frames?) to be able to correctly process further.
> 
> 
> Conclusion: Signal needs to be de-interlaced before it can be scaled.
> 
> 
> The actual situation become complicated in case of 480i to 1080i where the scaling is 2.25 (instead of the 2 I have assumed above).
> 
> 
> Please confirm if my understanding of the situation is correct.



Not quite, I don't think.


Not sure if Bear5k's explanation cleared it up for you, but in your example, you would NOT need the even lines in order to generate your first 960i field.


But the result would just look horribly jaggy because you've simply line doubled so all diagonals would have double the step height. And that's assuming you don't just double horizontally too in which case you'd have double stepping in that direction too.



You want a properly deinterlaced frame to work with as you then have correct (or as correct as your deinterlacing can manage) information about vertically adjacent pixels from which to generate your scaled image with a more sophisticated algorithm than just line doubling. The fact that you really need 2.25:1 (for example) makes it even more important.



Shingdaz - the vp30 could not deinterlace a 1080i signal as well as the EDGE or vp50 so those reviews are irrelevant. However, it MAY be true that sending it a progscan signal is a better option. Whether that's the case depends entirely on the source content. If it's a bluray disk stored at 1080p/24 then it makes no sense at all to change it to 1080i in the player. The only reason to ever convert it to 1080i would be if the TV could not accept 1080p, and then the best place to change it to 1080i would be at the last stage before sending to the TV.... probably in the EDGE.


For TV signals which are broadcast as 1080i, you should leave them as 1080i. There is no chance the set top box is better at deinterlacing than the EDGE.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snunited* /forum/post/14907765
> 
> 
> Thanks Benno for quick reply, I presume the VP50pro should be able to output these timings manually right!
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes. But can the TV accept them?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14907116
> 
> 
> ... The point of this diversion was joerod talking about using 1080i as an input into EDGE, and it looking good to him. The challenge was that this necessarily involved a multi-step process. ...



Wasn't the original discussion about a scaled 1080i signal as opposed to a native 1080i signal?


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14907811
> 
> 
> Wasn't the original discussion about a scaled 1080i signal as opposed to a native 1080i signal?



Yes, but think that was implicit in what bear5k said


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14907833
> 
> 
> Yes, but think that was implicit in what bear5k said



Just checking


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14900101
> 
> 
> Gary - I'm not willing to concede the point yet.
> 
> 
> Bill





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14907116
> 
> 
> I concede that it is unlikely that these are deployed outside of PC-based software (where I have played with them in the past).



Close enough.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14907811
> 
> 
> Wasn't the original discussion about a scaled 1080i signal as opposed to a native 1080i signal?



I think so. I had the same, but was aware that it needed to be deinterlaced first before it was scaled.


My argument (that seems to have got lost in everything) is that EDGE seems to be able to take an altered interlaced signal (i.e. one that has been generated by an HDP after it has deinterlaced -> scaled > interlaced) and is able to deinterlace at a better quality than if you were to output the scaled deinterlaced original signal directly from the HDP at a progressive level.


My theory is that all the fancy 'bad edit detection' and other processing put in to eliminate problems with the original material from broadcast... eliminates any problems that are introduced by the HDP deinterlacing, and then re-interlacing before outputting to EDGE.


So feeding this interlaced signal into EDGE almost has the effect of using PReP, but not needing the progressive signal to do so.


To be honest, I don't care about the underlying theory so much... and don't care if people think that in theory this sounds silly, because the results speak for themselves. Try it if you can.


It sounds like Joerod is seeing something similar when his source upscales first, and I believe him.


----------



## snunited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14907771
> 
> 
> Yes. But can the TV accept them?



Yes, I am still using CRT projector!


----------



## BENN0

Isn't there some sort of 'naughty' box that is often used in combination with CRT's? Maybe this can be programmed to advertised its preferred signal to what you want.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/14909055
> 
> 
> Isn't there some sort of 'naughty' box that is often used in combination with CRT's? Maybe this can be programmed to advertised its preferred signal to what you want.



yes - but they normally come set to a max res. - generally 1080p; although I suppose one could request a chip set to a preferred res; I'm just lucky enough that my crt will display 1080p long enough and well enough that I can quickly change to a more appropriate res.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14908570
> 
> 
> I think so. I had the same, but was aware that it needed to be deinterlaced first before it was scaled.
> 
> 
> My argument (that seems to have got lost in everything) is that EDGE seems to be able to take an altered interlaced signal (i.e. one that has been generated by an HDP after it has deinterlaced -> scaled > interlaced) and is able to deinterlace at a better quality than if you were to output the scaled deinterlaced original signal directly from the HDP at a progressive level.
> 
> 
> My theory is that all the fancy 'bad edit detection' and other processing put in to eliminate problems with the original material from broadcast... eliminates any problems that are introduced by the HDP deinterlacing, and then re-interlacing before outputting to EDGE.



I can't see how that's possible. Any deinterlacing artefacts introduced by the HDP are locked in when it then feeds the EDGE its 1080i signal, the best EDGE can do is recreate the results that the HDP created internally.


e.g. let's assume the HDP trips up on a video feed and tries to weave it. You have a bunch of horizontal lines, each 1/240 of the screen height. The HDP scales those to 1080, so you now have a series of offset lines with their filtering applied, some of which will cross multiple even & odd lines each 1/1080th of the frame high. How is the EDGE supposed to fix that?


So what exactly is better about the picture from the HDP->1080i->EDGE->display over and above direct HDP->1080p-> display or even HDP->1080p->EDGE->display ?


> Quote:
> So feeding this interlaced signal into EDGE almost has the effect of using PReP, but not needing the progressive signal to do so.



I think you're misunderstanding what PREP is designed for. It's intended to solve the problem that a progscan-only source introduces when dealing with interlaced content. 576i DVD gets turned into 576p signal. The BEST it can do is turn that progscan signal back into the original 576i fields. It's not a case of PREP needing a progscan signal, it's a case of it being a feature to deal with an unwelcome one.


Giving a vp50 or the EDGE an interlaced signal (when the content was interlaced) will have the effect of using an idealised, perfect PREP, but without having to do the work to get it.


However, in this case, the HDP is creating this split 1080i signal from a 1080p internal buffer, so it's a completely different situation (almost the opposite in fact) and there's no benefit to using 1080i or 1080p+PREP.



> Quote:
> To be honest, I don't care about the underlying theory so much... and don't care if people think that in theory this sounds silly, because the results speak for themselves. Try it if you can.



I care. While I appreciate the pragmatic approach, if I can't understand the "why", it bugs me.



> Quote:
> It sounds like Joerod is seeing something similar when his source upscales first, and I believe him.



If I had a HDP, I'd try it.


----------



## T.Wells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/14891731
> 
> 
> how does the edge work for those with CIH, i believe i read that it doesnt have a 2.35 x 1 output setting?



Works great for me. Check this thread for additional feedback from CIH users:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1052995 


-T.Wells


----------



## GardenVariety

Hello all,


I am considering the Dvdo Edge but am wary on the actual benefits. I have a Denon 3808Ci and it has Farouja processing in it. I am less then impressed with this on cable television and don't want to waste my money on an Edge if there isn't going to be significant improvement over the Farouja. FYI I am running an Epson 1080UB. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GardenVariety* /forum/post/14911071
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I am considering the Dvdo Edge but am wary on the actual benefits. I have a Denon 3808Ci and it has Farouja processing in it. I am less then impressed with this on cable television and don't want to waste my money on an Edge if there isn't going to be significant improvement over the Farouja. FYI I am running an Epson 1080UB. Thank you for your time.



I believe that the Denon uses the FLi2310 chipset, and if so, then it (the chip) was getting a little long-in-the-tooth three+ years ago. The Faroudja chips are good for SD film, but not really good for video of any flavor compared to the newer gear. There are a laundry-list of things that EDGE does better for video that will be noticeable (less combing, for example). Whether that's worth it to you is up to your budget and content mix.


----------



## Sam Dav

I have encountered a second problem with Edge. I have a PC that I connect to Edge via DVI->HDMI. nVidia graphics card, latest driver.


In some cases Edge loses the PC input signal and shows a blue screen. If I connect my PC directly to my TV, the TV never loses the signal.


The losing signal in Edge does not happen at random. I can repeat it every time. Everything works fine but if I open nVidia Control Panel for one example, it loses signal. If I hit alt-F4 and close it, the signal comes back. Very strange. I have tried this under Windows XP 32bit and Windows Vista 64bit with the same results.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14910438
> 
> 
> I can't see how that's possible. Any deinterlacing artefacts introduced by the HDP are locked in when it then feeds the EDGE its 1080i signal, the best EDGE can do is recreate the results that the HDP created internally.



Yes it is producing artefacts (English spelling?). What he is saying is he likes the picture with those artefacts better than the picture without them. I think we have been full circle at least twice now.


----------



## cpcat

Yep, let's move on.


Conventional wisdom with a VP is to provide the processor with the native or closest to native signal possible and via the best connection possible.


...but no one is saying you can't experiment and in the end it's up to you as you're the boss in your man- (or woman-) cave.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14911407
> 
> 
> Yes it is producing artefacts (English spelling?). What he is saying is he likes the picture with those artefacts better than the picture without them. I think we have been full circle at least twice now.



Good point










Yep, think it is the UK English spelling.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14907767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingdaz - the vp30 could not deinterlace a 1080i signal as well as the EDGE or vp50 so those reviews are irrelevant. However, it MAY be true that sending it a progscan signal is a better option. Whether that's the case depends entirely on the source content. If it's a bluray disk stored at 1080p/24 then it makes no sense at all to change it to 1080i in the player. The only reason to ever convert it to 1080i would be if the TV could not accept 1080p, and then the best place to change it to 1080i would be at the last stage before sending to the TV.... probably in the EDGE.
> 
> 
> For TV signals which are broadcast as 1080i, you should leave them as 1080i. There is no chance the set top box is better at deinterlacing than the EDGE.



I am aware the vp30's de-interlacing isn't as pronounced as the vp50pro etc, but scaling in general is said to be better done with a progressive source and upscaled afterwards. But only a real science comparison will show what method is better, to each his own opinion.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Is the latest firmware available for the EDGE version 1.0?


Does anyone have any ideas as to when an update might be released?


Thanks


----------



## Tiwaz

Whooopeeee! I recieved my Edge yesterday (special thanks to Jason), and no . . . I haven't hooked it up yet. I'm in the process of recreating my entire HT setup, and this was the last component I required to get the entire menagerie ready for installation. What I would like to ask of all of you "Edge" owners is: My current shelf arrangement allows approximately 1 inch of air space between the top of the Edge and a glass shelf, is that enough for proper air ventillation for the Edge's cooling? Should I allow more air space, or possibly add an AV cooling fan to provide extra cooling? I'd like to prolong the life of this VP unit, if possible.


Thanks for any and all suggestions,

T


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/14913181
> 
> 
> I am aware the vp30's de-interlacing isn't as pronounced as the vp50pro etc, but scaling in general is said to be better done with a progressive source and upscaled afterwards. But only a real science comparison will show what method is better, to each his own opinion.



ok here's some science for you. First pic is sending a progressive signal. Second is switching on PREP to counteract how rubbish that is. Third pic is native interlaced (over SCART)





























The vp30 did not do proper deinterlacing of 1080i content at all. It always did a slightly modified "bob" as I recall, safe bet with but not good for film.


It's true that scaling a progressive frame is easier, as per all the earlier discussion.


BUT if the content is interlaced (DVD, SDTV, broadcast 1080i) then it's got to be deinterlaced first, somewhere.


Deinterlacing is a key job of a video processor. there is no set top box and very few DVD players which can do it as well as a video processor so I know where I want the deinterlacing done.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/14910438
> 
> 
> I can't see how that's possible. Any deinterlacing artefacts introduced by the HDP are locked in when it then feeds the EDGE its 1080i signal, the best EDGE can do is recreate the results that the HDP created internally.



Hi mate,


I can flat out state there are no artefacts.


Look at what PReP _actually_ does. The PReP element _firstly_ converts the signal back to an interlaced signal, AND THEN it works its magic fixing the crap:



> Quote:
> As a solution to this problem, Anchor Bay introduces PReP, an advanced video processing technology that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format. _PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects._ PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, 1080p/60, and other formats to be processed by this method.



What I am arguing, is that when you feed a dodgy interlaced signal into EDGE... it does the second part of PReP i.e. "PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects".


This is what I am seeing!


PReP doesn't fix a Progressive signal... it converts the progressive signal to an interlaced signal AND THEN fixes it.


Precision Deinterlacing


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14915735
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> I can flat out state there are no artefacts.
> 
> 
> Look at what PReP _actually_ does. The PReP element _firstly_ converts the signal back to an interlaced signal, AND THEN it works its magic fixing the crap:
> 
> 
> What I am arguing, is that when you feed a dodgy interlaced signal into EDGE... it does the second part of PReP i.e. "PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects".
> 
> 
> This is what I am seeing!
> 
> 
> PReP doesn't fix a Progressive signal... it converts the progressive signal to an interlaced signal AND THEN fixes it.
> 
> 
> Precision Deinterlacing


----------



## dlm10541

Eiren


I agree with Choddo. PReP takes a Progressive signal and returns the original interlaced signal. If an interlaced signal is NG it is not fixed by the EDGE altho it can fix certain defects regarding cadence etc.


PRep will fix poorly deinterlaced signals and create interlaced signals where it is not possible to output them like many DVD players.


I think you are reading way too much into this in attempt to justify your desire to run 2 processors in series.


Not my cup o tea but if it works for you go for it


----------



## Sam Dav

A strange thing happens. I use ZoomPlayer on my PC. If it plays video, Edge is fine. If it plays an audio file only, the Edge loses the input signal! It happens even if ZoomPlayer is not in fullscreen.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14915904
> 
> 
> Eiren
> 
> 
> I agree with Choddo. PReP takes a Progressive signal and returns the original interlaced signal. If an interlaced signal is NG it is not fixed by the EDGE altho it can fix certain defects regarding cadence etc.
> 
> 
> PRep will fix poorly deinterlaced signals and create interlaced signals where it is not possible to output them like many DVD players.
> 
> 
> I think you are reading way too much into this in attempt to justify your desire to run 2 processors in series.
> 
> 
> Not my cup o tea but if it works for you go for it



Just trying to explain what I see, as it is quite obvious once there's a final image on the screen.


Hopefully someone else with an EDGE and a Lumagen can confirm this.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14915932
> 
> 
> Just trying to explain what I see, as it is quite obvious once there's a final image on the screen.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone else with an EDGE and a Lumagen can confirm this.



Is it possible to get photos of the Luma progscan output and the "via EDGE" output to show it?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14915932
> 
> 
> Just trying to explain what I see, as it is quite obvious once there's a final image on the screen.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone else with an EDGE and a Lumagen can confirm this.



I hope your image is not just a test pattern. Do you see the difference on real world material? Most have already conceded that the Lumagens scaling is better and that the ringing you see on test patterns with the EDGE is not visible on normal material.


Again you do not have to "prove anything. It is your opinion that the two in series is a good way to go and you see a difference. That is good for you but I doubt that there are many of us trying it out.


----------



## eiren

Haven't got the HDP now, otherwise I'd do that with some photos. There were a couple of us that tried it, and found the same thing.


Either way, the only way for people to know is to try it.


----------



## dlm10541




eiren said:


> Haven't got the HDP now, QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So you concluded the EDGE was a better option for you than the 2 in series??


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14916054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14916041
> 
> 
> Haven't got the HDP now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you concluded the EDGE was a better option for you than the 2 in series??
Click to expand...


Hehe unfortunately I was just borrowing the HDP for a short time, I had to give it back










I have to say though, that despite better scaling and calibration on the HDP, I do prefer everything else on EDGE as a processor.


----------



## Mac11700

Got my tracking number for this today...Hopefully have everything here up and running in the next week or so...Thanks Guys


Mac


----------



## Bytehoven

Me Too


Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 10/22/2008


I forgot to tell Jason NO Signature Delivery


----------



## sjschaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14903485
> 
> 
> Steve....
> 
> 
> How do you have your HR21 setup for output?



Here's the end-to-end setup:


HR21 is currently set to for HDTV:Video:Native=on and TV Resolution=1080p (just became an option on latest firmware download to the box yesterday, though it will not truly function until they actually start transmitting 1080p content to the box, they say).


I'm running HDMI cabling from HR21 to Edge and output Video/Audio to my Integra DTC unit and then HDMI to the Epson projector.


Is that enough info?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tiwaz* /forum/post/14914729
> 
> 
> What I would like to ask of all of you "Edge" owners is: My current shelf arrangement allows approximately 1 inch of air space between the top of the Edge and a glass shelf, is that enough for proper air ventillation for the Edge's cooling? Should I allow more air space, or possibly add an AV cooling fan to provide extra cooling? I'd like to prolong the life of this VP unit, if possible.



haven't heard of any issues regarding heat. one inch should be enough. of course the cooler you can keep all your gear the better, and it may matter if you are placing some devices directly on top of each other, but in general, the edge runs pretty cool by itself.


----------



## Mac11700




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/14918628
> 
> 
> Here's the end-to-end setup:
> 
> 
> HR21 is currently set to for HDTV:Video:Native=on and TV Resolution=1080p (just became an option on latest firmware download to the box yesterday, though it will not truly function until they actually start transmitting 1080p content to the box, they say).
> 
> 
> I'm running HDMI cabling from HR21 to Edge and output Video/Audio to my Integra DTC unit and then HDMI to the Epson projector.
> 
> 
> Is that enough info?



It may not be for him...but it is for me...










Thanks for the info


Mac


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14915910
> 
> 
> A strange thing happens. I use ZoomPlayer on my PC. If it plays video, Edge is fine. If it plays an audio file only, the Edge loses the input signal! It happens even if ZoomPlayer is not in fullscreen.



not familiar with zoomplayer... does it pass some type of dummy video signal along with the audio signal if you are playing an audio file? if not, it won't work, per dvdo. i asked a similar question of them, and the answer was "it's a video processor"...


others may have found a work-around, but i haven't heard of one...


----------



## sjschaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mac11700* /forum/post/14918833
> 
> 
> It may not be for him...but it is for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> Mac



I've also tested this with setting the output resolutions from the HR21 for all possible resolutions (480i/480p/720p/1080i/1080p) to allow the Edge to scale the source rather than the HR21 and that works as well. That is how it is now set.


----------



## Bytehoven

My Edge just arrived. Thanks Jason!


May I just say I love the form of the processor. Nice design DVDO.


I know we all primarily care about what's going on under the hood, but I thought I would acknowledge what I feel is a nice aesthetic design.


Cheers


RJ

...


----------



## ccotenj

it IS a nice design... mine sits on top of my oppo 980, and it looks like it was made to be there...


----------



## Craig Woodhall

I have an HDMI receiver and was thinking of getting the EDGE. Just curious, do you guys bypass the HT receiver or how do you handle that part of it?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Craig Woodhall* /forum/post/14920166
> 
> 
> I have an HDMI receiver and was thinking of getting the EDGE. Just curious, do you guys bypass the HT receiver or how do you handle that part of it?



all components to edge...


hdmi video out to tv...

hdmi audio out to avr...


----------



## sidb

It seems like I've seen several claims in the last few days that DVDO scaling's ringing isn't visible in "normal" material. I have two comments about that:


First, at the default setting of "0" sharpness, I immediately cringe every time. (I recall that they renamed the old "1" sharpness setting to be the new "0" setting, and the old "0" to now be "-1".) On my VP50, if I use a new resolution/input where the settings are still at default, I can't fail to notice the horrible oversharpening and immediately have to turn it down to -1. I've been told that the sharpness settings and the scaling's ringing are just different sides of the same coin.


Second, even with sharpness at -1, ringing is _quite_ apparent with text, menus, any old videogame, and line elements of new videogames. As for filmed material without as many sharp lines as videogames, I still notice ringing in people's faces, on shelves in the background, and here and there while I watch. Only in old videogames is it ever so bad I can't easily ignore it if I choose, but it _is_ discernable.


I would suggest that if you haven't turned down sharpness to -1 and you're saying that ringing isn't a problem, you just aren't very sensitive to it, or your source material is very forgiving.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/14915735
> 
> 
> Any clearer now, GaryJ?



Yes. Choddo et. all are perfectly clear. Nothing to add.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/14920346
> 
> 
> It seems like I've seen several claims in the last few days that DVDO scaling's ringing isn't visible in "normal" material. I have two comments about that:
> 
> 
> First, at the default setting of "0" sharpness, I immediately cringe every time. (I recall that they renamed the old "1" sharpness setting to be the new "0" setting, and the old "0" to now be "-1".) On my VP50, if I use a new resolution/input where the settings are still at default, I can't fail to notice the horrible oversharpening and immediately have to turn it down to -1. I've been told that the sharpness settings and the scaling's ringing are just different sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> Second, even with sharpness at -1, ringing is _quite_ apparent with text, menus, any old videogame, and line elements of new videogames. As for filmed material without as many sharp lines as videogames, I still notice ringing in people's faces, on shelves in the background, and here and there while I watch. Only in old videogames is it ever so bad I can't easily ignore it if I choose, but it _is_ discernable.
> 
> 
> I would suggest that if you haven't turned down sharpness to -1 and you're saying that ringing isn't a problem, you just aren't very sensitive to it, or your source material is very forgiving.



I've found that with what little ringing there is that decreasing fine detail and edge enhancement even into the negative range on the EDGE really doesn't do much for it. This is while looking at test patterns obviously as I don't see any ringing with normal viewing. IIRC, Josh confirmed somewhere that EE is disabled on the Edge at zero, not -1 like on the VP50.


It's important to also disable edge enhancement at the display. This normally means placing sharpness at minimum. Some displays have a "zero" point for sharpness and most of the time you still must go all the way to minimum i.e. "negative" to disable EE. Some displays may even require toggling a separate control to disable EE. For example, the Pioneer Kuro plasmas require the "enhancer" setting at 2 with sharpness at -15 to disable EE. It may be necessary to experiment or do some fact finding in your display's owner's thread to find out how to correctly disable EE.


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> not familiar with zoomplayer... does it pass some type of dummy video signal along with the audio signal if you are playing an audio file? if not, it won't work, per dvdo. i asked a similar question of them, and the answer was "it's a video processor"...
> 
> 
> others may have found a work-around, but i haven't heard of one...


 http://www.inmatrix.com/products.shtml 

It shows a black screen with the length of the audio, so it's not totally off. And also as I said it also happens when it is not in fullscreen, so you can clearly see the windows background but Edge loses that signal too. Also when you open the NVidia Control Panel, Edge loses the input signal.


----------



## rsteagal100

The Edge arrived today. I have tested it out on: SD dvd, SD Cable, and HD & Blue Ray DVD & sat.


Normal rpgramming - a small improvement (crap in crap out)

HD Prgramming - a nice improvement. The inmages are "cleaner" and crisper to me. It is quite noticeable.


I have a BD-UP5000 combo player. CSI Miami has never looked better -contrary to what has been said about sending 1080P from the player to the Egde - it looks better to me. I then tried out several Blue Ray disks. I swear the images are sharper and cleaner. I know I know you should not process the signal twice but it works for me.

















The verdict is in for me. It is well worth the price to me!


----------



## Sam Dav

rsteagal100, Could you please input that 1080p signal and watch it in Panorama Aspect Ratio? Do you see a problem with vertical lines?


----------



## rsteagal100

When I switch the aspect ratios there are vertical black lines for a second but then they go away.


----------



## Sam Dav

No, I mean try it in just *Panorama* and see if anything is wrong *inside* the image.


----------



## rsteagal100

No issues in Panorama.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjschaff* /forum/post/14918628
> 
> 
> Here's the end-to-end setup:
> 
> 
> HR21 is currently set to for HDTV:Video:Native=on and TV Resolution=1080p (just became an option on latest firmware download to the box yesterday, though it will not truly function until they actually start transmitting 1080p content to the box, they say).
> 
> 
> I'm running HDMI cabling from HR21 to Edge and output Video/Audio to my Integra DTC unit and then HDMI to the Epson projector.
> 
> 
> Is that enough info?



Yes, thanks Steve........


I have tried several different configurations with my HR20 where I have set all resolutions to function and then turned Native to On, or just having 1080i as the only acceptable resolution and Native to either Off or On, then letting either the Edge or my Onkyo 905 (also uses the Reon chip) to scale the image to the native 720p of my InFocus projector (still have not upgraded to 1080p yet







).


So far I seem to be happiest with the HR20 set at 1080i with Native Off and the Edge scaling and de-interlacing down to 720p.... but this is just with old eyes... I probably should find out when they broadcast the HD-Test signals so I can record them and view those through the different resolutions and scalers.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14911383
> 
> 
> I have encountered a second problem with Edge. I have a PC that I connect to Edge via DVI->HDMI. nVidia graphics card, latest driver.
> 
> 
> In some cases Edge loses the PC input signal and shows a blue screen. If I connect my PC directly to my TV, the TV never loses the signal.
> 
> 
> The losing signal in Edge does not happen at random. I can repeat it every time. Everything works fine but if I open nVidia Control Panel for one example, it loses signal. If I hit alt-F4 and close it, the signal comes back. Very strange. I have tried this under Windows XP 32bit and Windows Vista 64bit with the same results.



Not what you want to hear, but you are pretty lucky!!










I have only been able to send a signal through the Edge with my HTPC (Radeon 9800Pro with latest drivers) while the PC has its initial Boot Screen, the second it starts to load Windows (XP Media Center 2004) the Edge reports no signal.


----------



## sidb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14920491
> 
> 
> I've found that with what little ringing there is that decreasing fine detail and edge enhancement even into the negative range on the EDGE really doesn't do much for it.



I have a VP50 (not Pro), so there's no edge enhancement in the VP. (I posted in this thread because that's where people were talking about the issueI assume the scaling is the same.)


> Quote:
> It's important to also disable edge enhancement at the display. This normally means placing sharpness at minimum.



This is even when driving a DVI computer monitor at native resolutionthere should be absolutely no processing of any kind going on, because the circuitry to do it isn't even present in the display.


Like I said, the scaling's ringing isn't usually bad enough that I'd consider it a problem (except sometimes with certain games), but it is noticeable on more than just test patterns, even under my normal viewing conditions.


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> No issues in Panorama.



Are you sure?









With 1080 input and you look closely enough? It happens only on the 1/3 of the right of the screen.







thanks!


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> Not what you want to hear, but you are pretty lucky!!



Thanks!







If I could only solve this one problem, I can forget the other Panorama AR problem! It's a major issue (losing signal with input from PC). If I can't play my HTPC through Edge, it's not usefull for me.


----------



## HiHoStevo

I have a "stupid" question.......


What exactly is "Prep" and how is it enabled?


My info screen always shows Prep - Off..., but I have not found any menu items to turn it on or off.


The manual I printed off does not even mention Prep...... other than to say it improves SD signals.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14921798
> 
> 
> I have a "stupid" question.......
> 
> 
> What exactly is "Prep" and how is it enabled?
> 
> 
> My info screen always shows Prep - Off..., but I have not found any menu items to turn it on or off.
> 
> 
> The manual I printed off does not even mention Prep...... other than to say it improves SD signals.



It's all over the first post in this thread.


----------



## rollercoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14921798
> 
> 
> I have a "stupid" question.......
> 
> 
> What exactly is "Prep" and how is it enabled?
> 
> 
> My info screen always shows Prep - Off..., but I have not found any menu items to turn it on or off.
> 
> 
> The manual I printed off does not even mention Prep...... other than to say it improves SD signals.



PReP - Progressive ReProcessing of 480p and 576p input signals allows poor deinterlacing of any source to be undone and done correctly using Precision Deinterlacing.


Basically it strips the original 480I signal from a 480P source and does the interlacing again resulting in a better picture.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollercoaster* /forum/post/14922056
> 
> 
> Basically it strips the original 480I signal from a 480P source and does the interlacing again resulting in a better picture.



Gary J's answer was more accurate


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam Dav* /forum/post/14921796
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could only solve this one problem, I can forget the other Panorama AR problem! It's a major issue (losing signal with input from PC). If I can't play my HTPC through Edge, it's not usefull for me.



An Nvidia 8500gt set to 1080i will work fine with the Edge and Vista. I have been told that you need to run 59.94 hz with 1080P to get a proper sync. The Nvidia will also work at 1080P 24, not an ideal frequency if you run tuners in the PC but for HD DVD and Blu Ray it might work okay. 1080i deinterlaced by the Edge looks good on the PC, it can't match my XA2 or Tivo HD through the Edge. I run the Tivo to the Edge in Native, and I let the XA2 do the deinterlacing and scaling.


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14922469
> 
> 
> Gary J's answer was more accurate



Maybe you get a better picture, not my experience with my Reon XA2.... If I let the Edge do prep I get some jaggies I would not otherwise get.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/14922948
> 
> 
> Maybe you get a better picture, not my experience with my Reon XA2.... If I let the Edge do prep I get some jaggies I would not otherwise get.



I suppose you figured out the XA2 doesn't output 480i HDMI then?










The Reon does perform maybe _slightly_ better with HD/SD video deinterlacing at least viewing test patterns with near-horizontal lines.


If you are seeing jaggies with film material it means either the deinterlacer isn't picking up the sequence (and treating the source as video) or there's a problem with the source.


----------



## jmallory

Figured I would jump in here after having the Edge for two weeks and feeling that I have things pretty much calibrated the way I want. Here is my setup.

Monitor

LG 50PX1D Plasma Display Panel with a native resolution of 1366x768 (see below)

Sources


Comcast Cable DCT-6200 via DVI for Video and Optical for Audio

Sony Playstation 3 via HDMI (used as a Blu-Ray Player and Media Streamer as well as game machine)

Toshiba A2 HD-DVD Player via HDMI

Microsoft XBOX 360 Ghetto err..Halo 3 Edition via HDMI (used as a Media Center Extender as well as gaming)

JVC VHS/HDD/DVD recorder connected Component / Coaxial for DVD/HDD, Baseband Video / Analog LR for Audio for the VHS side.

Television Settings


Color (White Balance) mode: Movie

Sharpness: 0

Resolution (as sent by the Edge): 1280x720

Playstation 3 Settings


Maximum Resolution: 1080p

XBOX360 Settings


Maximum Resolution: 1080p

DCT-6200 Settings


1080i for HD Signals (wish that Motorola would just pass native)

480p for SD Signals (480i caused the picture to wiggle, not sure if this is a DCT-6200 or Edge issue)

Toshiba HD-A2 Settings


Resolution: 1080i

JVC Settings


Resolution: 480i

Calibration Procedure


Once the TV sharpness was set for zero. I first calibrated my PS3 using the DVE HD Basics Blu-Ray. Brightness, Contrast, Color, and Tint where set on the TV. I used the overscan test and set the detail and edge enhacement on the Edge. I increased both detail and edge values until I started to see halos around the text...I then decreased the settings until the halo's disappeared. Typically one or two stops down eliminated the Halo's. No NR was used on the PS3.


Moving on to the HD-A2. I used the DVE HD Basics HD-DVD to set brightness, contrast, color, tint, detail, and edge enhacement through the Edge's adjustments (leaving the TV alone). The thought here was once I had the PS3 setup correctly, I could use the Edge to bring the other inputs in line with the PS3. No NR applied on this input.


Next up was the DCT-6200. Now this is difficult as there are no test patterns I can bring up so here is what I did.


To test color / tint, I tuned to our FSN HD channel that has SD color bars when there is no HD. Using those bars I verified that the color and tint were close. For brightness and contrast, I set the constrast so that there was no visible "raster" on the screen (basically black and dark grey pixels on the screen on black parts of the picture) where the picture is supposed to be black. For Contrast, I raised the Contrast on the Edge until I started losing detail on the white parts of the screen (for example, the white parts of the Detroit Red Wings road uniform) then backed off 1 stop. I am probably crushing black on this input and white sometimes looks a little blown-out on really brightly lit objects / scenes but I find this the most visually pleasing setting. For edge and detail enhacement, I brought up the guide (in SD mode) and adjusted edge and detail until I started seeing halos around the text then backed off. Light NR was applied to this input which eliminated most of the macroblocking in SD and HD material. Heavy NR caused any text on screen to smear. I also had to zoom in the picture slightly with the Edge as the in-band data stream was visible on the top of some the channels (mostly HD channels when broadcasting SD content).


For the XBOX 360 I used some MPEG-4 test patterns that I have stored on one of my NASes to calibrate brightness, contrast, color, and tint. For detail and edge enhacement I brought up the XBOX 360 dashboard and brought detail and edge enhacement up until I saw halos around the text, then backed down until they disappeared.


For the JVC unit, I used my old DVE DVD to set contrast, brightness, color, and tint with both the component and baseband video outputs. Again I used the overscan test to set detail and edge enhancement. I also applied light NR to these inputs as I was detecting macroblocking on the DVD. Heavy NR smeared the picture.


I use the PS3 to as a media streamer and DVD player. The PS3 has its own Noise Reduction settings when playing DVDs and streaming media. In my setup, I use the PS3 NR routines to clean up the DVDs and what is streamed (both SD and HD). This allows me to keep the Edge's NR off on this input so no NR is applied to Blu-Ray content.


All in all, I am pleased with the Edge given it's price. My wife and friends have noticed the picture quality improvements. What was suprising was how well the Edge could clean up the HD video from NBC for Sunday Night Football and the Edge's per input settings allow me to squeeze the most from each source.


Only improvements I would make to this unit is to please allow for the common flat panel display resolutions such as 1360x768, 1366x768, and 1365x768. My Panel will accept native resolutions but does not send it as the preferred resolution in the EDID (oddly enough it sends 1024x768, the recommended resolution for when you have a PC setup on the HDMI/DVI or VGA input). So, what ends up happening here is that the PDP is sent a processed 1280x720 signal from the Edge and the PDPs scaler brings it up to 1366x768. This is not optimal but the best I can do with this set.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14919724
> 
> 
> it IS a nice design... mine sits on top of my oppo 980, and it looks like it was made to be there...



Same here, it's a *perfect match* both in size and style for my BH200 as it sits on top of it.


----------



## GKevinK

I noticed something interesting late last night, and since the thread has been touching on computer sources recently I thought it might be worth mentioning.


What I tried to do was connect the DVI output of my Mac Powerbook G4 to the front hdmi connector on EDGE, using the appropriate cable. The mac definitely knows that it's connected to the EDGE, but the EDGE has no clue it's connected to anything on that input. No signal, no video. I tried all of the different resolutions that the display options on the mac offered, without even a blip of video attempting to sync visible.


I then tried substituting a new-ish MacBook Pro as the computer, and voila! everything works fine. Strange.


It was very late so I didn't try and connect the Powerbook directly to my 200, but that is probably the next step. Every other display I've connected the external video DVI on the PowerBook has worked fine.


Anybody got any clues as to what might be the issue?


Thanks

Kevin


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/14920346
> 
> 
> I would suggest that if you haven't turned down sharpness to -1 and you're saying that ringing isn't a problem, you just aren't very sensitive to it, or your source material is very forgiving.



I think this is a fair statement, though for the EDGE sharpness would be 0. I can see additional ringing with the EDGE in the chain. It is most visible with games.


----------



## cpcat

I don't see ringing on a 110 inch screen. This includes with menus and text. I'm not a gamer though. Again, I'd reiterate that the display edge enhancement needs to be disabled. In many cases, this means sharpness set at minimum. Many displays with sharpness at "0" will still apply EE. There may even be other settings on the display that need to be turned off to disable EE. Additionally, some sources and even some displays may apply EE which is non-defeatable.


Additionally, that post was from an owner of a VP50. There certainly could be differences in scaling performance vs both the Edge and the VP50pro.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollercoaster* /forum/post/14922056
> 
> 
> PReP™ - Progressive ReProcessing of 480p and 576p input signals allows poor deinterlacing of any source to be undone and done correctly using Precision Deinterlacing™.
> 
> 
> Basically it strips the original 480I signal from a 480P source and does the interlacing again resulting in a better picture.



Thank you


Josh did not include a great deal of information on this... but I suppose if I had my HD-DVR set to output "native" and then told the DVR that my TV would only accept 480p, 720p, 1080i, & 1080p ..... that the Edge would then attempt to clean up any de-interlacing issues that the HD-DVR had created with any SD feeds..... hmmm.... worth a try....


But in this particular case wouldn't I be better off just telling the DVR that the TV only accepted 480i rather than 480p and let the Edge do the initial de-interlace, rather than having the Edge undo the STB's de-interlacing and then re-doing it itself???


----------



## cpcat

Send the native signal when possible. Allow all resolutions to the edge from your STB and set it to native. 480p PReP can be no better than 480i from the same source. Mostly, it should be equivalent, but certainly not better.


The only situation in which 480p PReP might be better than 480i would be if 480p is via HDMI and 480i is via component (or if there's something screwy with 480i HDMI output).


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmallory* /forum/post/14923883
> 
> 
> This is not optimal but the best I can do with this set.



I feel your pain


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmallory* /forum/post/14923883
> 
> 
> 
> Only improvements I would make to this unit is to please allow for the common flat panel display resolutions such as 1360x768, 1366x768, and 1365x768. My Panel will accept native resolutions but does not send it as the preferred resolution in the EDID (oddly enough it sends 1024x768, the recommended resolution for when you have a PC setup on the HDMI/DVI or VGA input).



Oddly enough for my 1024 x 768 Kuro plasma the EDID negotiation ends up with 1365 x 768. Others have had it end up correct though with their displays.


You might also experiment with 1080p output from the Edge.


----------



## jmallory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14927181
> 
> 
> Oddly enough for my 1024 x 768 Kuro plasma the EDID negotiation ends up with 1365 x 768. Others have had it end up correct though with their displays.
> 
> 
> You might also experiment with 1080p output from the Edge.



My display won't accept a 1080p input. It's about 3 years old. I have a 42" Panasonic 1080p Plasma (TH42PZ80) in the bedroom but I really don't feel like tearing everything apart.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14927181
> 
> 
> You might also experiment with 1080p output from the Edge.



I agree. With my Panny 1365x768 plasma, I've found that I prefer the EDGE's 720p output for my 480i/p sources, but I switch to 1080p output for my PS3.


----------



## shingdaz

Just pulled the trigger and ordered an Edge unit. Apparently the store won't have any in stock until the end of November, but I called early and bought 1 from a bunch that are coming in next week. They are out of stock every where and selling pretty fast I was told. I also got a deal and purchased a 5 year warranty with it, worth the money IMO. They gave me a small discount on the unit, but any future units will not have any discounts since they are selling fast. I'm releived that this unit does not have a bulky external power supply,and is mor compact than the Vp50pro I own. Gonna pic up a 1080p display as well, mostly because I'm switching to a slightly larger TV from my current 32" 720p LCD.


----------



## rollercoaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14925399
> 
> 
> But in this particular case wouldn't I be better off just telling the DVR that the TV only accepted 480i rather than 480p and let the Edge do the initial de-interlace, rather than having the Edge undo the STB's de-interlacing and then re-doing it itself???



Yes, use 480i when possible. Certain DVD players and cable boxes can only send 480P over HDMI. I actually haven't tried PREP.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/14925399
> 
> 
> But in this particular case wouldn't I be better off just telling the DVR that the TV only accepted 480i rather than 480p and let the Edge do the initial de-interlace, rather than having the Edge undo the STB's de-interlacing and then re-doing it itself???





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14925536
> 
> 
> Send the native signal when possible. Allow all resolutions to the edge from your STB and set it to native.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollercoaster* /forum/post/14930100
> 
> 
> Yes, use 480i when possible. Certain DVD players and cable boxes can only send 480P over HDMI. I actually haven't tried PREP.



What cpcat said...end of discussion


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14930277
> 
> 
> What cpcat said...end of discussion



Thanks for this valuable addition to the discussion


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/14930297
> 
> 
> Thanks for this valuable addition to the discussion



My bad...the sheriff's badge is yours now


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14914519
> 
> 
> Is the latest firmware available for the EDGE version 1.0?
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as to when an update might be released?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Anyone?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14930307
> 
> 
> My bad...the sheriff's badge is yours now



Thanks After shining it up it looks pretty good on my black shirt


----------



## joerod

I put the Edge back in my set up and am getting very good results lately. I will post some screenshots over the weekend...


----------



## Gary J

I trust there will be polka dots?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/14931116
> 
> 
> Anyone?



1.0 is the latest available. The beta guys most likely have higher versions.


----------



## prepress

I've just put in an order for an Edge. Ideally it'll get here in time for my 11/8 calibration appointment for my PRO-111 Kuro. We'll see what happens. I'll be most interested in how my laserdiscs look.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/14935101
> 
> 
> I'll be most interested in how my laserdiscs look.



hmmm, laserdisks, eh?


as soon as I get back into town, I'll hook up my Pioneer and let cha know how they look on my rig. honestly thought I was the only one left, so hadn't said anything.


yup - orginal SW, Delicate Sound of Thunder, - you've got me wishing I was staying home


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14935136
> 
> 
> hmmm, laserdisks, eh?
> 
> 
> as soon as I get back into town, I'll hook up my Pioneer



Just how much "obsolete" stuff do you have?


----------



## b00bie

Actually it makes a nice difference on the Laserdiscs. I use the composite input on the EDGE.


Tom


----------



## Bytehoven

I just brought the EDGE online today. I'm lovin' it!










1st question: Is there a way to assign the remote zoom control to just V Zoom or H Zoom, instead of V&H Zoom?


Thanks


RJ

...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/14935101
> 
> 
> I've just put in an order for an Edge. Ideally it'll get here in time for my 11/8 calibration appointment for my PRO-111 Kuro. We'll see what happens. I'll be most interested in how my laserdiscs look.



Who is doing your calibration?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14935457
> 
> 
> 1st question: Is there a way to assign the remote zoom control to just V Zoom or H Zoom, instead of V&H Zoom?



Nein.


Of course, you can adjust V and H separately through the menus, but it takes a few clicks to get there.


----------



## Bytehoven

Yes... I meant the possibility of reprogramming the (-) (+) ZOOM keys on the remote to instant access to the zoom adjustments.


Perhaps this could be a programmable option on a future software update?


----------



## djos

Hmm, I wish my small bundle of Insurance company shares (not AIG) I got back when I was an employee would gain about $1.50AUD in value then I could sell them and buy* an Edge!










(*Fiancee has banned me from buying HT gear till after the wedding)


----------



## steviec

Does the edge allow you to output 4:22 or 4:44 color space or at least pass it thru and also output XYBca?? hi bit rate color?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/14936282
> 
> 
> Does the edge allow you to output 4:22 or 4:44 color space or at least pass it thru and also output XYBca?? hi bit rate color?



Output is fixed RGB 4:4:4


----------



## steviec

call me uninformed but is 4:44 rgb a good thing?

I thought 4:22 was like the source and the space to use.

Please reply.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/14936366
> 
> 
> call me uninformed but is 4:44 rgb a good thing?
> 
> I thought 4:22 was like the source and the space to use.
> 
> Please reply.



YCC has to be converted to RGB somewhere in the video chain. IMHO Doing it in Edge just gets it done earlier and insures that its done correctly.


I believe YCC 4 4 4 and RGB 4 4 4 are mathmaticaly identical. YCC 4 2 2 is chroma subsampled.


----------



## fyzziks

A few quick points, just for a little clarification:


RGB is always 4:4:4, so "RGB 4:4:4" is redundant.


YCbCr 4:4:4 is the same resolution as RGB, and can certainly represent every RGB color and then some. They are not mathematically identical, but with enough bits, they can be almost losslessly converted back and forth.


The actual source format on the DVD or BD is YCbCr 4:2:0, where chroma is subsampled in both horizontal and vertical directions.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14936147
> 
> 
> Yes... I meant the possibility of reprogramming the (-) (+) ZOOM keys on the remote to instant access to the zoom adjustments.
> 
> 
> Perhaps this could be a programmable option on a future software update?



On a similar note, I would like to be able to reassign one of the aspect ratio buttons to Panorama. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/14935136
> 
> 
> hmmm, laserdisks, eh?
> 
> 
> as soon as I get back into town, I'll hook up my Pioneer and let cha know how they look on my rig. honestly thought I was the only one left, so hadn't said anything.
> 
> 
> yup - orginal SW, Delicate Sound of Thunder, - you've got me wishing I was staying home



Yes, I have 160 LDs, and some of the material never made it to DVD as far as I know; similar to some of my music on LP never making it to CD. I have a Pioneer Elite DVL-91 to play them on. With LDs, the S-video feed to the TV is watchable, to be sure, but I'd think they'll improve through the Edge.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/14935349
> 
> 
> Actually it makes a nice difference on the Laserdiscs. I use the composite input on the EDGE.
> 
> 
> Tom



Is there an advantage over S-Video? I thought S-Video was supposed to be the better connection.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14935639
> 
> 
> Who is doing your calibration?



Kevin Miller.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14937112
> 
> 
> On a similar note, I would like to be able to reassign one of the aspect ratio buttons to Panorama. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.




Since you mentioned the bottom image format buttons on the remote, Ideally they might be adjustable to whatever H/V -/+ zoom setting you would want. Then it would be just a quick single adjustment button to go from aspect stretch for presentation and back to normal for navigating the menus.


I gave this a try, just to see if the buttons dialed a specific H/V zoom setting when activated, hoping maybe I could tinker and they would stay changed.


No Joy










I sent a PM to Josh and I hope he is able to comment.


----------



## ggunnell

Thanks to Jason at AVS, I got my Edge yesterday -- watched it the first time tonight. OPPO 980 to Edge, HDMI audio to Yamaha Z11, 1080p video to 61" Samsung DLP. Very nice picture reminds me of the OPPO 983 with better color saturation at the default settings.


----------



## Bytehoven

I tried the DVDO PReP capability on my old Panasonic RP91 component 480p output.


I ran the HQV test DVD and it passed all of the tests. The 2nd Jaggies test with the 3 short bars produced smooth top 2 bars = GOOD.


All of the cadence tests looked great. The last 3:2 film cadence with video horizontal title crawl required the RP91 to be in VIDEO progressive mode, otherwise it studdered a bit and was not perfectly clean.


I also tried HQV test disc with the new Panasonic 55k BD player -> the Edge. It passed all of the tests. When the 55k was connected directly to the HS51A, it failed the horizontal title crawl of the last 3:2 Film cadence/video test.


Overall, the 55k thru the Edge produces the best SD-DVD images.


However, now that the RP91 can be processed with PReP, the RP91's excellent image controls like the V Sharpness at (-1), can be used to eliminate severe line noise on some poor DVD titles.


I see some of the ringing folks have mentioned during the HQV SD-DVD testing. However, it is very subtle compared to the ringing and vertical line artifacts I used to see with the RP91 SDI 480i signal thru an Iscan HD.


I did notice one weird thing tonight. While switching from The Hulk BD to Indy & Crystal Skull, I lost HDMI audio to my RX-V633 AVR. The only solution was to cycle the EDGE power OFF/ON and the audio feed was restored. I had originally set the audio output to HDMI audio. When I set it to AUTO, the problem of dropping audio feed when switching titles went away.


DVDO, thanks for a great product.


----------



## prepress

Does the Edge come with an HDMI cable? Thanks.


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> On a similar note, I would like to be able to reassign one of the aspect ratio buttons to Panorama. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.



Please send them an email and request this. More specifically I want a discrete code for the Panorama Aspect Ratio and I wrote them an email.


----------



## ggunnell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/14938637
> 
> 
> Does the Edge come with an HDMI cable? Thanks.



Nope. It comes with a remote, manual both printed and on CD, and detachable power cord -- not an IEC power cord BTW, a smaller polarized connector.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14938495
> 
> 
> I did notice one weird thing tonight. While switching from The Hulk BD to Indy & Crystal Skull, I lost HDMI audio to my RX-V633 AVR. The only solution was to cycle the EDGE power OFF/ON and the audio feed was restored. I had originally set the audio output to HDMI audio. When I set it to AUTO, the problem of dropping audio feed when switching titles went away.
> 
> 
> DVDO, thanks for a great product.



Welcome aboard.










The HDMI audio issue continues. I'm assuming they are working on it but it must be a tough fix. LPCM still doesn't work for me through the Edge to the Integra 9.8 so I have to place the Integra in front of the Edge. Works fine as the Integra has "passthru" mode for video but still it will be nice when this is fixed. It doesn't effect all AVR's and it also seems to vary even among different AVR firmware versions.


Bitstream (both HBR and legacy) doesn't seem to be a problem for most, although I think there is a more isolated issue with the Denon 4308 which won't allow passage of either bitstream or LPCM.


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/14937152
> 
> 
> Is there an advantage over S-Video? I thought S-Video was supposed to be the better connection.



Laserdiscs are an analog medium and while my LD-S9 does have a good 3D y/c comb filter as far as I am concerned it comes back to single stage processing. I want the EDGE to do all of the processing in the chain, I beleive that yields the best picture in the end. Try it both ways and see which you prefer YMMV.



Tom


----------



## rsteagal100

Hello everyone. For those of you that are looking for "removing those annoying black bars":


Dish Network tests: I hated the red or blue bars for cnn hd. When I used to do "hd stretch" on the dish remote it would distort the image and make eveything "fat". The logo for cnn would be pushed half way off the screen. With the DVDO in the mix it maintains the aspect ratio and keeps the clarity while removing the bars.


Blue ray and other dvds - I hated anomorphic widescreen. The zoom function keeps the aspect ratio and you do not seem to lose the resolution, although I would suggest leaving the zoom function at +20 or less. It leaves a slight bar at the top and bottom but to me is much better.


I would rate the product very well IMHO.


----------



## Gary J

What happens to those annoying non-black bar picture areas when you zoom?


----------



## rsteagal100

There is no black crush, artifacts introduced or distortion. The bars go away. I am very critical.


My tag line - hate movies with "blue picture".


----------



## rsteagal100

The DVDO algorithyms are great..Somehow the DVDO simply zooms in w/o messing up everything. The only disk that did not improve was Star Wars (all six of them) (with or without zooming in) - the entire series. Even other sci-fi tv series ala Star Trek Voyager, Deep Space Nine and even Bewitched (from the 60's) looked great. I am sorry but George Lucas must have some sort of vendetta to keep those movies "static" I even veiwed them with a lumagen radience xd and they are not much better (slightly better image w/o ringing but not great). Not sure about the technical aspects but I see what I see. Shame.


----------



## rsteagal100

Last one. Challenge Me. Star wars looks grainy even "up converted". Love those movies but I am waiting fro the blue ray versions:


Anyone - thoughts about how horible they look in 1080p or even 1080i?


----------



## markrubin

Point of order


enough please: this should be done by PM


posts deleted/ a member asked to leave the thread


----------



## screaming_viking

I had an occurrence while using my Edge tonight. After watching a bd disc on my PS3, I shut down my PS3 and went into the Edge menu to change the input back over to my Motorola HD box, when the Edge switched, I got this loud noise, like a really annoying alarm clock going off, it sounded like an audible test tone when doing an auto calibration on a receiver. At first I thought the Edges HDMI audio output got fried, or something. I switched back over to the PS3, and no annoying noise. I then went back to the Motorola, noise still there. I tried a different HDMI cable, same thing. Tried a different HDMI input on my receiver, same thing. I powered down and then unplugged the Edge, powered up, and same noise. I then reset all settings on the Edge to factory defaults, restarted, same noise still there through the HDMI audio out. I conected the Edge via optical in and out, and the noise stopped. Then tried to go back to HDMI in and out, and the noise was gone. So everything seems to be back working again, but I do have the question, which is wtf? Does the Edge have audio switching problems, or was this a one time thing?


----------



## Gary J

Is there some reason you don't use Auto for switching inputs?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14943808
> 
> 
> Is there some reason you don't use Auto for switching inputs?



Several DVRs (including my Tivo HD) don't shut completely down when you put them in "standby". In fact, in standby, my Tivo will happily continue pumping audio out of its HDMI output, making the automatic input selection on the EDGE unreliable.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14944446
> 
> 
> Several DVRs (including my Tivo HD) don't shut completely down when you put them in "standby". In fact, in standby, my Tivo will happily continue pumping audio out of its HDMI output, making the automatic input selection on the EDGE unreliable.



As a workaround, I have my D*/TiVo box at the lowest priority and connect it to my AVR, then to the EDGE (all other sources are connected directly to the EDGE with higher priority). In this way, turning off the AVR 'closes' the connection between the D*/TiVo box and the EDGE.


----------



## Latinoheat

Rsteagal100 can you post some pictures with before and after showing the black bars and without them please. My wife always bugs me about the black bars cause she doesn't understand the aspect ratio etc.. But I'm sure she would be pleased to see them gone if the picture remains the same not streched. Personally I don't mind them but you know how it is. Really thinking of buying it.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14938865
> 
> 
> The HDMI audio issue continues. . . LPCM still doesn't work for me through the Edge . . . to the Integra 9.8 so I have to place the Integra in front of the Edge.



Uh-oh. I hadn't heard about this. I have an Onkyo 905, so this is likely to be a problem for me, too. Anybody out there had any experience with the same hardware combo?


----------



## screaming_viking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14943808
> 
> 
> Is there some reason you don't use Auto for switching inputs?



Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kzsolt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14938865
> 
> 
> 
> The HDMI audio issue continues. I'm assuming they are working on it but it must be a tough fix. LPCM still doesn't work for me through the Edge to the Integra 9.8 so I have to place the Integra in front of the Edge. Works fine as the Integra has "passthru" mode for video but still it will be nice when this is fixed. It doesn't effect all AVR's and it also seems to vary even among different AVR firmware versions.
> 
> 
> Bitstream (both HBR and legacy) doesn't seem to be a problem for most, although I think there is a more isolated issue with the Denon 4308 which won't allow passage of either bitstream or LPCM.



Hello,


Is anybody using the Edge with a Marantz 7002/8002 AVR?

If so, does it output all the LPCM/Bitstream/DSD signals to the AVR as it supposed to do?

I sold my VP50Pro mainly because of this issue, so before buying the Edge it would be nice to know if it works or not.


Thanks,

Zsolt


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14938865
> 
> 
> LPCM still doesn't work for me through the Edge to the Integra 9.8 so I have to place the Integra in front of the Edge. Works fine as the Integra has "passthru" mode for video but still it will be nice when this is fixed.



dang - the new one doesn't work either? I'd heard that the last series of Onkyo didn't work with the VP50pro; was hoping between switch from .7 to .8 and Pro to Edge, someone would have figured out the bug....


The 9.8 was on my short list for pre/pro upgrade. Might have to reconsider - no point in buying something I know I'll have to kludge..


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/14948526
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. I hadn't heard about this. I have an Onkyo 905, so this is likely to be a problem for me, too. Anybody out there had any experience with the same hardware combo?



Seems to work fine with my Onkyo 875.


----------



## cmangeot

This question is for [email protected]

I currently own a vp30. I need to move to hdmi 1.3/1080p.

I considered at one point getting an Integra 9.9 for video processing, but it seems it is still clumsy.

If I don't care about thx, what it is that I loose moving to edge instead of upgrading to vp50 pro?

question number2: if edge is ok, can it be traded against my current vp30?

Thanks

Christian


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kzsolt* /forum/post/14948969
> 
> 
> does it output all the LPCM/Bitstream/DSD signals to the AVR as it supposed to do?



I haven't tested it personally, but my understanding is that the EDGE does not pass DSD. If it did, I would 'downgrade'







from my Oppo 981 to a 980.


----------



## kzsolt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/14951148
> 
> 
> I haven't tested it personally, but my understanding is that the EDGE does not pass DSD. If it did, I would 'downgrade'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from my Oppo 981 to a 980.



Thanks for the info, in this case I would connect my Oppo 980 to the AVR directly and use it just for music listening.


But I would still connect my other players to the Edge first if it could pass through the LPCM/Bitstream HD audio via HDMI to my Marantz SR8002.

Has anybody tried this setup?


Thanks,

Zsolt


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> This question is for [email protected]



Josh is not with DVDO/ABT anymore. Try emailing ABT to get some infos.


----------



## Bytehoven

That explains why Josh has not responded to my PMs.


If you're reading this Josh, thanks and good luck with your new adventures.


RJ

...


----------



## T.Wells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14949367
> 
> 
> Seems to work fine with my Onkyo 875.



I have the Onkyo 905 and my EDGE seems to work fine. Is there something that anyone would like tested?


-T.Wells


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/14948526
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. I hadn't heard about this. I have an Onkyo 905, so this is likely to be a problem for me, too. Anybody out there had any experience with the same hardware combo?



The issue with LPCM seems to effect mostly Denon, Onkyo/Integra, and Anthem D2/AVM50. It does not effect ALL units even among those brands and even with the same model it doesn't seem to effect all the same depending on firmware of the AVR. For example, for me the Edge won't pass multichannel LPCM properly to my Integra 9.8 (most recent firmware) but for some others with the 9.8/885 it seems ok. This is one of the reasons it has been so hard for DVDO to pin down I suspect.


AFAIK, the only model that the Edge has problems passing bitstream for HBR audio is the Denon 4308.


----------



## joerod

I have tested the Edge with the Onkyo 906,806 and more recently my 885 pro and have not had any issues...


----------



## CCONKLIN1

joe,

are you passing bitstream to the 885 or lpcm decoded in the player?

best,

chris


----------



## joerod

Bitstream of course...


----------



## Schmoe

Hi. I'm thinking about purchasing an Edge and have two questions I'm hoping someone here can answer.


1. I have an HTPC I'd like to run through the EDGE. Currently my HTPC outputs Component to my TV, but it occurs to me I have other options now and I'd like some advice on which connection would be the best way to go. Should I

a. Stay with the Component cable

b. Use the DVI on the video card with a DVI->HDMI cable?

c. Use a VGA->RGBVH cable


2. Does the EDGE's overscan correction also provide the ability to pan/move the image left/right/up/down once it has been underscanned? My TV does not overscan by the same amount in all directions, so I would need some way to move the underscanned image around.


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14952755
> 
> 
> The issue with LPCM seems to effect mostly Denon, Onkyo/Integra, and Anthem D2/AVM50. It does not effect ALL units even among those brands and even with the same model it doesn't seem to effect all the same depending on firmware of the AVR. For example, for me the Edge won't pass multichannel LPCM properly to my Integra 9.8 (most recent firmware) but for some others with the 9.8/885 it seems ok. This is one of the reasons it has been so hard for DVDO to pin down I suspect.
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the only model that the Edge has problems passing bitstream for HBR audio is the Denon 4308.




Yes. Fortunately I have not had any problems with my Denon 3808 and the EDGE with HBR and multichannel PCM.


----------



## T.Wells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T.Wells* /forum/post/14952695
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo 905 and my EDGE seems to work fine. Is there something that anyone would like tested?
> 
> 
> -T.Wells



FYI, I am bitstreaming the info to my 905 without any issues.


----------



## Mit Man

Huge thread is HUGE.


I really hope this hasn't been asked a bunch of times, but I haven't seen anything concerning this from what I've read in here so far.



Does the DVDO Edge help decrease input lag in SD/480p gaming signals?


I recently got a Sharp Aquos SE94U, and while the input lag is very minimal on stuff like my Wii's component 480p signal, it's _not_ quite enough for tournament level play on games that require quick reactions and inputs.


If I were to get a DVDO Edge, and upscale that 480p signal to 1080p, and output that into my TV, would it get rid of all input lag I had before from the TV upscaling the 480p signal?



I would assume it would, but along with that, does the DVDO Edge have its own input lag caused by its processing?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mit Man* /forum/post/14964602
> 
> 
> Huge thread is HUGE.
> 
> 
> I really hope this hasn't been asked a bunch of times, but I haven't seen anything concerning this from what I've read in here so far...does the DVDO Edge have its own input lag caused by its processing?



You could start by reading the first post.


"Game Mode with very low latency (sub-1 frame delay)"


As to your other ?s I don't have an answer for you--not ignoring your ?.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14953380
> 
> 
> Bitstream of course...



Bitstreaming isn't the issue. LPCM is.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mit Man* /forum/post/14964602
> 
> 
> Does the DVDO Edge help decrease input lag in SD/480p gaming signals?
> 
> 
> I recently got a Sharp Aquos SE94U, and while the input lag is very minimal on stuff like my Wii's component 480p signal, it's _not_ quite enough for tournament level play on games that require quick reactions and inputs.
> 
> 
> If I were to get a DVDO Edge, and upscale that 480p signal to 1080p, and output that into my TV, would it get rid of all input lag I had before from the TV upscaling the 480p signal?
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume it would, but along with that, does the DVDO Edge have its own input lag caused by its processing?



Every processor is going to introduce lag. The question is whether EDGE has less lag than what is in your TV. It does have a "gaming" mode that drastically cuts the amount of processing, and thus, the processing lag, but the lag is still there.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/14965364
> 
> 
> Every processor is going to introduce lag. The question is whether EDGE has less lag than what is in your TV. It does have a "gaming" mode that drastically cuts the amount of processing, and thus, the processing lag, but the lag is still there.



+1


If you're focused on tournament play, you should probably use CRT.


----------



## Mit Man

Well, I'm looking for impressions from people who have actually tried SD gaming consoles with their DVDO Edge. I want to know if it can really manage less than 1 frame of lag.


I was hoping this would be the best solution to it all, since it's such an attractive package, and is readily available, unlike XRGB and older iScan units that you have to track down on your own.


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> Well, I'm looking for impressions from people who have actually tried SD gaming consoles with their DVDO Edge. I want to know if it can really manage less than 1 frame of lag.



In Gamemode the Edge is indeed faster than 1-frame. I plan on doing a XRGB-3 vs. EDGE shootout the next few weeks just as did between the 50pro and the XRGB-3.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mit Man* /forum/post/14966965
> 
> 
> Well, I'm looking for impressions from people who have actually tried SD gaming consoles with their DVDO Edge. I want to know if it can really manage less than 1 frame of lag.



It can.



> Quote:
> I was hoping this would be the best solution to it all, since it's such an attractive package, and is readily available, unlike XRGB and older iScan units that you have to track down on your own.



Game mode on EDGE is going to be a LOT faster than an old iScan unit, and the processing is much better. I would think the decision here would be "raw" versus through a modern processor. The bigger issue than EDGE is whether there is lag in the refresh rate of your display (e.g., LCD lag).


----------



## Mit Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/14967018
> 
> 
> In Gamemode the Edge is indeed faster than 1-frame. I plan on doing a XRGB-3 vs. EDGE shootout the next few weeks just as did between the 50pro and the XRGB-3.



I look forward to this. I'm also interested in how the picture of both compare (even though all I'm worried about is lag, really), seeing as how the DVDO Edge can output 1080p through HDMI, and the XRGB-3 is only (obviously) through VGA.


And my TV claims to have a 4ms response time (well under a frame), so, combined with sub-single frame lag from the Edge, it might all remain under a frame of lag, which would be great.


I would just have to worry about saving up for the thing @[email protected] (or more likely, waiting for it's price to drop).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mit Man* /forum/post/14967711
> 
> 
> (or more likely, waiting for it's price to drop).



Don't be surprised if it is perceived as so good that the price goes the other way.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14949367
> 
> 
> Seems to work fine with my Onkyo 875.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T.Wells* /forum/post/14952695
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo 905 and my EDGE seems to work fine. Is there something that anyone would like tested?
> 
> 
> -T.Wells



That's a relief. Thanks to both of you.


Tested? DSD?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14968472
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised if it is perceived as so good that the price goes the other way.



It already has in Australia, they started @ $999 AUD (good conversion rate) and now they are up to $1599 (crap conversion rate) ..... however, even with a crap conversion rate of .62c (at .68c now) we should be paying no more than $1299!!!!


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> And my TV claims to have a 4ms response time (well under a frame), so, combined with sub-single frame lag from the Edge, it might all remain under a frame of lag, which would be great.



Watch out, the response time of a LCD set (4ms in your case) says NOTHING about it's input lag. Most of the modern "ultra-fast" PC LCDs which have 2ms have a 2-frame input lag introduced by the overdrive which is needed for the 2ms response time of the display.


Which LCD do you use ? My Sony XBR5 has about about 10ms in Gamemode, 50ms without Gamemode. My sister's Samsung A6 has about 70ms INPUT delay.


I can honestly say that I prefer my 4-year old NEC 21" LCDs with zero input lag (but about 25ms response time) to any 5ms display with a 2-frame inputlag.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/14953414
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm thinking about purchasing an Edge and have two questions I'm hoping someone here can answer.
> 
> 
> 1. I have an HTPC I'd like to run through the EDGE. Currently my HTPC outputs Component to my TV, but it occurs to me I have other options now and I'd like some advice on which connection would be the best way to go. Should I
> Stay with the Component cable
> Use the DVI on the video card with a DVI->HDMI cable?
> Use a VGA->RGBVH cable
> 
> 2. Does the EDGE's overscan correction also provide the ability to pan/move the image left/right/up/down once it has been underscanned? My TV does not overscan by the same amount in all directions, so I would need some way to move the underscanned image around.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe



Anyone?


----------



## Jim Noyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/14972869
> 
> 
> Anyone?



1. I have an HTPC I'd like to run through the EDGE. Currently my HTPC outputs Component to my TV, but it occurs to me I have other options now and I'd like some advice on which connection would be the best way to go. Should I


* Stay with the Component cable

* Use the DVI on the video card with a DVI->HDMI cable?

* Use a VGA->RGBVH cable


ans. I'd use the DVI to HDMI output if possible to eliminate D/A conversions.


2. Does the EDGE's overscan correction also provide the ability to pan/move the image left/right/up/down once it has been underscanned? My TV does not overscan by the same amount in all directions, so I would need some way to move the underscanned image around.


ans. From page one of this thread-

You may also use the zoom and pan controls to customize the input aspect ratio to your tastes. This allows the user to reformat the image in any way desired, so the EDGE doesn't enforce a set of fixed aspect ratios.


If you would like to zoom in on the image to remove the small black letterbox bars found with a 1.85:1 source on a 16:9 display, then you can simply do this with the direct access Zoom -/+' controls on the remote control or via the graphical user interface, GUI.


----------



## flyingvee

but, to answer 2nd part of 2nd question, I really don't think you can move the picture around with the Edge...the Vp50s will, but I have yet to find a similar control on my Edge. So he can resize, but if its offcenter, methinks he'd be stuck with it that way. Maybe change timings on his panel to move it over? even my Vizio allows that.


----------



## beagle five




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beagle five* /forum/post/14872813
> 
> 
> ok a quick question: does this EDGE do the same amazing things to HD-DVD/BD as algolith flea does?



better answer my own Q since nobody seems to know what flea acctually does best.


Flea makes HD-DVD/BDs have more depth and detail, the result looks amazing! and its got nothing to do with NR or getting rid of artifacts, its all about enhancing what on the disc without introducing artifacts, and THIS is what I am asking if this EDGE can do to?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beagle five* /forum/post/14974579
> 
> 
> its all about enhancing what on the disc without introducing artifacts



It would seem to me enhancing what is on the disc is introducing artifacts by definition.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Noyd* /forum/post/14974055
> 
> 
> ans. From page one of this thread-
> 
> You may also use the zoom and pan controls to customize the input aspect ratio to your tastes. This allows the user to reformat the image in any way desired, so the EDGE doesn't enforce a set of fixed aspect ratios.
> 
> 
> If you would like to zoom in on the image to remove the small black letterbox bars found with a 1.85:1 source on a 16:9 display, then you can simply do this with the direct access Zoom -/+' controls on the remote control or via the graphical user interface, GUI.



But you may sacrifice a bit of resolution, right?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beagle five* /forum/post/14974579
> 
> 
> better answer my own Q since nobody seems to know what flea acctually does best.
> 
> 
> Flea makes HD-DVD/BDs have more depth and detail, the result looks amazing! and its got nothing to do with NR or getting rid of artifacts, its all about enhancing what on the disc without introducing artifacts, and THIS is what I am asking if this EDGE can do to?



what exactly is it doing to enhance the image?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14974785
> 
> 
> It would seem to me enhancing what is on the disc is introducing artifacts by definition.



I would agree. Though I guess it really depends on your definition of "enhance".


----------



## NeilPeart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/14975196
> 
> 
> I would agree. Though I guess it really depends on your definition of "enhance".



In my opinion, the best enhancement is none at all. The purest signal path with the least amount of processing is usually preferred.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beagle five* /forum/post/14974579
> 
> 
> better answer my own Q since nobody seems to know what flea acctually does best.
> 
> 
> Flea makes HD-DVD/BDs have more depth and detail, the result looks amazing! and its got nothing to do with NR or getting rid of artifacts, its all about enhancing what on the disc without introducing artifacts, and THIS is what I am asking if this EDGE can do to?



i think if you consider noisy sources (like TV) you might find more support for the idea that it's desirable to attempt "cleaning up" the signal. but what i'm hearing here is that BD discs are pretty clean already and it's best to use a very light hand on its way to the display. some people have even proposed bypassing the edge altogether for BD, for instance (a view i do not share, since the Edge does offfer many benefits besides improvements in PQ).


----------



## dlp755




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/14965483
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> If you're focused on tournament play, you should probably use CRT.



And even if you go the CRT route, don't use too BIG a CRT (or anything else), as there is a lag in your brain processing the impulses needed to move your eyeball, focus it, etc that is related to the distance of the shift in center of focus.


And that is not even counting the time needed to physically shift the eyeball through however many degrees (minutes, seconds, femtoseconds) of rotation needed.











Seriously, CRT without any processor is your only tournament-level game display option, and will be until OLED/SED/FED reach CRT speeds.


----------



## Larry Man

Hi Guys,


My Edge works nicely with both Satellite TV & DVD player but it seems to have problem with my desktop computer (the PC is linked to the Edge via DVI-HDMI connection). As soon as i choose the input which connects to my computer the TV monitor will constantly flicker every 5 seconds regardless which output format & at the end getting a blue screen & freezed. The LED from the Edge's front panel will stay in red so it means no signal is detected at all. I remember seeing one post here about having the same problem (i am not sure which page due to too many posts lol). Anyone has any idea ?


Thank You


----------



## rude-dude

Hello,

New poster here, looking for any advice or council. I received my edge the other day, have hooked it up and I am puzzled by the lack of noticeable improvement.


I have it all hooked up via HDMI:

- Panasonic Plasma TH 65PZ750U (1080p)

- Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD cable box, (set to 480i Std def and 1080i HD channels output to edge input)

- Panasonic Upconverting DVD PMR-EZ47, (can upconvert to 1080p, bet I set to 480i output to the edge input)


I see the edge is working since I can scale the images which is handy to rid the black bars.


Where I am disappointed is the picture quality is not a "wow" for me. In fact it is hard to tell whether I have done anything when comparing before and after the edge.


From what I have studied on this board, my experience is a bit unusual. Am I missing something?

I have a call into edge tech service, they are digging into it. They have their test edge unit hooked up to Sony 60 inch plasma, Dish Network and a Blu Ray and get a visual "wow". If they get a wow from blu-ray, I was expecting at least a "nice improvement" on my dvd or HD channels.


Thanks for any advice, personal experiences or help!


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rude-dude* /forum/post/14978299
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> New poster here, looking for any advice or council. I received my edge the other day, have hooked it up and I am puzzled by the lack of noticeable improvement.
> 
> 
> I have it all hooked up via HDMI:
> 
> - Panasonic Plasma TH 65PZ750U (1080p)
> 
> - Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD cable box, (set to 480i Std def and 1080i HD channels output to edge input)
> 
> - Panasonic Upconverting DVD PMR-EZ47, (can upconvert to 1080p, bet I set to 480i output to the edge input)
> 
> 
> I see the edge is working since I can scale the images which is handy to rid the black bars.
> 
> 
> Where I am disappointed is the picture quality is not a "wow" for me. In fact it is hard to tell whether I have done anything when comparing before and after the edge.
> 
> 
> From what I have studied on this board, my experience is a bit unusual. Am I missing something?
> 
> I have a call into edge tech service, they are digging into it. They have their test edge unit hooked up to Sony 60 inch plasma, Dish Network and a Blu Ray and get a visual "wow". If they get a wow from blu-ray, I was expecting at least a "nice improvement" on my dvd or HD channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice, personal experiences or help!



The EDGE primarily excels at deinterlacing, followed by scaling. If the equipment you own already did a good job at both, the "wow" factor you're looking for probably won't materialize. It will not address noise in the same fashion as an algolith flea.


Can you put into words what "wow factor" means to you?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rude-dude* /forum/post/14978299
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> New poster here, looking for any advice or council. I received my edge the other day, have hooked it up and I am puzzled by the lack of noticeable improvement.
> 
> 
> I have it all hooked up via HDMI:
> 
> - Panasonic Plasma TH 65PZ750U (1080p)
> 
> - Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD cable box, (set to 480i Std def and 1080i HD channels output to edge input)
> 
> - Panasonic Upconverting DVD PMR-EZ47, (can upconvert to 1080p, bet I set to 480i output to the edge input)
> 
> 
> I see the edge is working since I can scale the images which is handy to rid the black bars.
> 
> 
> Where I am disappointed is the picture quality is not a "wow" for me. In fact it is hard to tell whether I have done anything when comparing before and after the edge.
> 
> 
> From what I have studied on this board, my experience is a bit unusual. Am I missing something?
> 
> I have a call into edge tech service, they are digging into it. They have their test edge unit hooked up to Sony 60 inch plasma, Dish Network and a Blu Ray and get a visual "wow". If they get a wow from blu-ray, I was expecting at least a "nice improvement" on my dvd or HD channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice, personal experiences or help!



You need to make sure you have the 8300HD set-up so that it outputs every resolution and that it is outputting the "native" resolution of the channel to EDGE. You can verify whether this is happening with the "Info" button. Check the relevant (SARA, Passport) thread in the HDTV Recorder forum to get the instructions on how to do this with your unit (I haven't had one since the Tivo HD was released).


Once you have a clean signal, then you can start playing with some of the "cleaning" controls (e.g., MNR). Don't go too wild, though. What you will find is that HD may look a bit "cleaner"/"sharper", especially for 720p channels (since you are using 1080i output), and SD should look "okay". SD will _NOT_ have a "wow!" factor. Instead, it should go from bad to tolerable (or equivalent) on a 60" set.


Bill


----------



## stewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/14936959
> 
> 
> A few quick points, just for a little clarification:
> 
> 
> RGB is always 4:4:4, so "RGB 4:4:4" is redundant.
> 
> 
> YCbCr 4:4:4 is the same resolution as RGB, and can certainly represent every RGB color and then some. They are not mathematically identical, but with enough bits, they can be almost losslessly converted back and forth.
> 
> 
> The actual source format on the DVD or BD is YCbCr 4:2:0, where chroma is subsampled in both horizontal and vertical directions.



Wow, I followed you right up to your last sentence. Please take pity on me/help educate me and give a little more explanation - information if you can. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lokiWoden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stewa* /forum/post/14980368
> 
> 
> Wow, I followed you right up to your last sentence. Please take pity on me/help educate me and give a little more explanation - information if you can. Thanks for your help.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroma_subsampling 


Also see sections on "chroma formats", "picture formats", and "converting 4:2:0 back to 4:2:2 or 4:4:4" in
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/prime...al-report.html 

at the "secrets of home theater" site.


----------



## rude-dude

Excellent question, what did I mean by the "wow factor"? I was hoping that once I installed the edge, I would go from a pretty good viewing experience to an even better viewing experience.


For example, when I first saw my first 1080i/720p picture on the set, I had a WOW! The detail, clarity and brilliance from std def is clearly noticeable without having to convince myself that it's better.


With the edge, I was hoping to even further improve an already pretty good picture from my SD/HD cable box and dvd. I was thinking I could hold off on a blu ray and get near bluray experience by inserting the edge into my system to get another step change increase in - detail, clarity and brilliance.


I spoke with Edge tech service again yesterday, they are trying to help, but are a bit puzzled. What is more curious for me is that edge tech service has their unit hooked up to a blu ray and and a 60 inch Sony plasma. They tell me they see a significant improvement before Vs. after the edge on blu ray! I was expecting if they can make a blu ray look significantly better, why can't I make mine look significantly better.


I think several of the kind responses, have probably hit the nail on this one... being I got a little better with the edge that a trained eye could likely tell, but not for a less experienced viewer like myself.


Again, I really appreciate your help and guidance. This board is a great resource. It's great to see the community of technical expertise pulling together.


Thank you again!

Kind regards,

Paul


----------



## cpcat

In many cases first-time users of a video processor may not initially see a big difference. Use it a while, then take it out and see what happens.


I'd suggest resisting the temptation, at least in the beginning, of messing too much with the picture controls on the Edge. Leave everything in the picture control menu at defaults and calibrate at the display first. Be sure edge enhancement in the display is disabled (usually this means sharpness at minimum). Then watch for a while and simply use the picture controls on the Edge to "tweak" the settings if necessary. It shouldn't be necessary to make large setting changes in the picture control menu if all the sources are inputting to the edge properly.


I'll also echo the earlier recommendation to try to use "native" mode on the cable box if available. In other words, always send the native signal resolution to the Edge. This means 480i/p for SD channels, 720p for FOX/ABC/ESPN HD channels, 1080i for CBS/NBC/most other HD channels.


----------



## Gary J

I agree with all of that, also are production units still on an early firmware release? For me there have been noticeable improvements with beta firmware versions. If so hang in there for a while.


----------



## joerod

With the Edge and its flexibility it is an excellent VP solution. And not to mention the audio. I have been currently sending in Blu-ray, HD DVD, DTHEATER and a DirecTV 1 HD DVR into its HDMI inputs. The fifth one I send in DVD, PS3 and a 360 from my 906 receiver's HDMI output. I also use both component inputs. One for DirecTV 2 HD DVR (adult content







) and the other for a Nintendo Wii. I also use the S-video for the Karaoke's Singing Machine output. Speaking of Video I even use that input for my security cams. Being able to select inputs at a touch of a button really comes in handy. Especially when you are waiting for a pizza delivery.







The OSD is very easy to navigate and makes selecting options an afterthought. And as been mentioned above we can't comment on some of the latest software we are using as BETA testers. Trust me though when I do say, LOOK OUT!








The Edge is easily hands down the best bang for the buck solution on the market. It beats any VP I have had before with its features and options. If you are on the fence I would try one out. Especially before they are hard to get for awhile!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14985449
> 
> 
> I agree with all of that, also are production units still on an early firmware release? For me there have been noticeable improvements with beta firmware versions. If so hang in there for a while.



Production units are on v051 Version 1.0 per Edge support.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rude-dude* /forum/post/14985361
> 
> 
> Excellent question, what did I mean by the "wow factor"? I was hoping that once I installed the edge, I would go from a pretty good viewing experience to an even better viewing experience.
> 
> 
> For example, when I first saw my first 1080i/720p picture on the set, I had a WOW! The detail, clarity and brilliance from std def is clearly noticeable without having to convince myself that it's better.



Unless you have a 1080i native set (you don't), you really need to set your DVR to output a native signal. You _will_ notice a change when you eliminate the processing in the STB. 720p viewed at 1080i is just not a good idea. You should also see a LOT less combing and other deinterlacing artifacts once EDGE is the one doing its thing.



> Quote:
> With the edge, I was hoping to even further improve an already pretty good picture from my SD/HD cable box and dvd. I was thinking I could hold off on a blu ray and get near bluray experience by inserting the edge into my system to get another step change increase in - detail, clarity and brilliance.
> 
> 
> I spoke with Edge tech service again yesterday, they are trying to help, but are a bit puzzled. What is more curious for me is that edge tech service has their unit hooked up to a blu ray and and a 60 inch Sony plasma. They tell me they see a significant improvement before Vs. after the edge on blu ray! I was expecting if they can make a blu ray look significantly better, why can't I make mine look significantly better.



Apparently ABT does not drug test.







My EDGE is, at best, neutral when I am feeding a Blu-Ray signal into it. I can layer processing on top of that (e.g., MNR, DE), but that just softens the image. Also, this is what I expect, and what I want. To really do a good job de-noising AVC and VC-1 codecs without losing a lot of detail, it is going to take a lot more sophisticated algorithms and processing power than what we currently have, if it's possible at all.



> Quote:
> I think several of the kind responses, have probably hit the nail on this one... being I got a little better with the edge that a trained eye could likely tell, but not for a less experienced viewer like myself.



Come back to use once you've played with the output resolutions/options on your DVR.


----------



## jackox

ABT goal with EDGE is to provide a very friendly user scaler unit.

In my opinion they did it ! No question ask, PQ is fantastic and the unit is easy to use, not perfect though, but none scaler out there is and never will be.

At this price range there is no competitors !


The other goal was to provide a working product with no need of firmware updates. Because of some strategy changes based on many beta testers requests EDGE development needed more time for a definitive firmware.

That means production units will have a new firmware, I believe we are coming close to a final release. After that one we should not have any other, maybe if some major compatibility issue is found.


For those who wonder if ABT is working hard on this second production firmware you have to know that we got through many updates now and ABT is really working hard to get us a final firmware that will make EDGE perfectly stable.

I do understand the strategy here, there is no need to send firmwares after firmwares, the point is to release something good right ? Not beta over beta !

So hang in there folks the next level won't disapoint, it will be worth waiting for it.


As Joe said (Hi friend by the way), do not wait for stock shortage ! Do not worry about what is coming next on EDGE, I think ABT never worked so hard on a scaler !


----------



## usualsuspects

The EDGE beta updates have been very interesting and useful. I predict that non-beta EDGE owners will be very happy when an official next firmware release happens, and other scaler manufacturers will be very unhappy


----------



## Bytehoven

Are there any open slots in the Edge beta test program?










I had sent a PM to Josh awhile back, but recently heard he is no longer with DVDO.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14986345
> 
> 
> Are there any open slots in the Edge beta test program?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had sent a PM to Josh awhile back, but recently heard he is no longer with DVDO.



And how did that HD-DVD/Blu-ray thing work out?


----------



## Otokejr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/14986174
> 
> 
> The EDGE beta updates have been very interesting and useful. I predict that non-beta EDGE owners will be very happy when an official next firmware release happens, and other scaler manufacturers will be very unhappy



How will firmware updates be handled with this product?


----------



## Bytehoven

Gary...


Refresh my memory. To what are you referring?


If you're talking about SD-DVD quality from a few different sources thru the Edge and direct to the projector, the Panasonic 55K -> EDge -> projector is the best. The only exception would be on poor SD-DVD titles with lots of horizontal line noise, then my old RP-91 -> Edge -> Projector is best, because I can dial in (-1) V sharpness on the RP91 and completely quiet the noise. A good example of such movie titles are Stargate and to some degree Tombstone.


Now I'm just trying to figure out when/where to use 24p.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otokejr* /forum/post/14986493
> 
> 
> How will firmware updates be handled with this product?



If you mean how to load them, DVDO will release an official firmware on their site at some point, you download it, and use the USB cable the came with the EDGE to connect it to a computer. The EDGE shows up on the computer as a disk drive, you just delete the old firmware off the drive, and copy the new firmware on. Quick and easy. You can also "downgrade" firmwares if you wish using the same method.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14986507
> 
> 
> Now I'm just trying to figure out when/where to use 24p.



24P works well for HD-DVD and Blu-Ray. Many SD-DVD's work well with 24P, but some are not mastered correctly and work better at 60p. Cable/Sat is a mess, and I use 60P for that.


----------



## joerod

Hi Jackox!







I am more impressed with my Edge as each week goes by... And don't forget I was in favor of the 50pro not to long ago.


----------



## jackox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14987597
> 
> 
> Hi Jackox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more impressed with my Edge as each week goes by... And don't forget I was in favor of the 50pro not to long ago.



Yep I do remember !


I keep swapping between the two ! Can't make up my mind ... I love the VP50Pro extra features and the silver aluminium plate, but I prefer the EDGE stability and ease of use !


I also need a unit between my D-Theater and my CII to get stable (no cadence break) 1080p24, so in the end I will keep both units.

Well keep them both until a new scaler using the GF9452 VXP is released !


Anyway, I was hoping for a scaler like the EDGE for a very long time ! The absolute weapon to help me "democratize" scalers in France.

Memories of my very first scaler, a FE CS2-SDI + XP50 pany SDI moded player ... that one would have been the EDGE I would have gotten even more crazy with scalers !


The EDGE with the new firmware will be a killer !


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/14987313
> 
> 
> 24P works well for HD-DVD and Blu-Ray. Many SD-DVD's work well with 24P, but some are not mastered correctly and work better at 60p. Cable/Sat is a mess, and I use 60P for that.




If you don't mind recommending a Blu-Ray title good for referencing 24p performance, please let me know.


I would like to make some comparisons on the Sony HW10 as well as the AE3000 and it's new smooth motion settings.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14988156
> 
> 
> If you don't mind recommending a Blu-Ray title good for referencing 24p performance, please let me know.
> 
> 
> I would like to make some comparisons on the Sony HW10 as well as the AE3000 and it's new smooth motion settings.



Can't think of any "judder test" HD disks off hand. Slow to medium speed camera pans tend to show the most judder effects. If you have watched 60hz all your life, it might be hard to see the effect of 24p, other than as just a general impression that it is "smooth" and looks better. Start watching 24p for a while, then switch back to 60p. 60p will look "jerky" whenever the camera pans. On SD-DVD, Indian Jones and the Last Crusade - the opening sequence with horses climbing into the mountains is pretty dramatically different in specific shots (to my eyes) on 24p vs 60p. Of course, 24p is only better for films originally shot at 24fps that have been transferred correctly to disk. Video should never be displayed at 24p, it will look bad (wrong framerate). Additionally, cable and sat feeds tend to have their cadence horribly mangled plus there is the issue of some things being film sourced, some being 1080i video camera, and some 720p60 sports. So for that scenario, I just run 60p.


----------



## LDpete

I'm sorry if this has been gone over already, but I am interested in the 3D comb filter in the EDGE. Has anyone evaluated this on a good composite source such as laserdisc? I currently use the VP20 with ABT board. Nice but the comb filter is 2D and leaves behind a fair amount of artifacts.


I have around 800 Laserdiscs and a CLD99 (2 actually). The 99 has a 3D comb filter which is pretty good, but the filter in my Sony STR DA7100ES receiver is much better. Unfortunatly this precludes using the VP20 for scalling. If the filter in the edge is on par with the Sony, or 99, I would be interested.


It really sounds amazing for the price.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/14989438
> 
> 
> If you have watched 60hz all your life, it might be hard to see the effect of 24p, other than as just a general impression that it is "smooth" and looks better. Start watching 24p for a while, then switch back to 60p. 60p will look "jerky" whenever the camera pans.



This is motion judder inherent in the 24fps film camera. As far as I know the Edge can only improve telecine judder.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/14988156
> 
> 
> If you don't mind recommending a Blu-Ray title good for referencing 24p performance, please let me know.
> 
> 
> I would like to make some comparisons on the Sony HW10 as well as the AE3000 and it's new smooth motion settings.



The HQV BD test disc has a film sequence with a pan across Tampa Bay stadium that shows cadence judder or lack thereof very nicely. The film resolution loss test pattern also shows cadence judder.

http://www.hqv.com/benchmark/purchas...0-c31041318153 


Remember that you will still have framerate judder with film sources no matter what.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14989546
> 
> 
> This is motion judder inherent in the 24fps film camera. As far as I know the Edge can only improve telecine judder.



Telecine judder is the difference between 60p and 24p. Inherent slow framerate issues can only be "solved" by frame interpolation (if you like that).


----------



## cpcat

IMO getting rid of cadence judder is what we are after. This gets you as close to what you see in the theater as possible. Start applying motion interpolation and it becomes something completely different than what was intended by the maker of the film.


----------



## Andrew P

I hooked up my edge and I love it so far. I am using a Sony BD player and feeding directly to the edge. The Blu-Ray player is outputting 1080/24p (blue light is on and the BD player display states this). When I check the info button on edge is says 24p, but then I scroll down past picture settings and it says 60 for the display.


My edge output resolution settings are auto, but when I switch to 24p it changes from 60 to 24p. Is this just a weird menu anomaly?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew P* /forum/post/14989920
> 
> 
> I hooked up my edge and I love it so far. I am using a Sony BD player and feeding directly to the edge. The Blu-Ray player is outputting 1080/24p (blue light is on and the BD player display states this). When I check the info button on edge is says 24p, but then I scroll down past picture settings and it says 60 for the display.
> 
> 
> My edge output resolution settings are auto, but when I switch to 24p it changes from 60 to 24p. Is this just a weird menu anomaly?





Edge is behaving correctly. "auto" recognizes 1080p60 as the preferred output resolution to your display. You are inputting 1080p24 to the edge and it is outputting 1080p60 to your display.


If your display supports 1080p24 input (and you know for certain that it displays at an integer multiple i.e. p48, p72) then it may be best to simply set the Edge to output 1080p24 for BD. This effectively gives you a "passthru" for BD 1080p24 sources.


For now (with current Edge production firmware), you'll have to manually switch b/w 1080p24 output for BD film sources and 1080p60 output for other non-1080p24 sources i.e. HDTV.


Stay tuned for further updates however.


----------



## Andrew P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14989980
> 
> 
> Edge is behaving correctly. "auto" recognizes 1080p60 as the preferred output resolution to your display. You are inputting 1080p24 to the edge and it is outputting 1080p60 to your display.
> 
> 
> If your display supports 1080p24 input (and you know for certain that it displays at an integer multiple i.e. p48, p72) then it may be best to simply set the Edge to output 1080p24 for BD. This effectively gives you a "passthru" for BD 1080p24 sources.
> 
> 
> For now (with current Edge production firmware), you'll have to manually switch b/w 1080p24 output for BD film sources and 1080p60 output for other non-1080p24 sources i.e. HDTV.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for further updates however.



Thanks for the quick response. I wish 1080/24p was preferred, but I just set the edge to 1080/24p for BD. I rarely watch anything else, but if there is an issue ill switch it back to auto.


----------



## Sam Dav




> Quote:
> Hi Sam,
> 
> I have been experiencing exactly the same problem, have you had any luck figuring it out how to fix this issue ? I have contacted ABT support, their tech named Ken couldn"t explain why. The PC contents & internet TV are very important to me & i must figure the way to make Edge to work with my PC otherwise i have to give up the Edge.



Yes, I resolved *my* problem and here is how. I set my HTPC to 1080p, then I opened the nVidia Control Panel and in the Video/Television submenu I used the option where you can resize the desktop. I went one step to the left and now Edge never loses signal. Of course this adds a little black border on all sides, so I use a zoom of 1% on Edge to fill the TV.


----------



## LDpete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDpete* /forum/post/14989506
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been gone over already, but I am interested in the 3D comb filter in the EDGE. Has anyone evaluated this on a good composite source such as laserdisc? I currently use the VP20 with ABT board. Nice but the comb filter is 2D and leaves behind a fair amount of artifacts.
> 
> 
> I have around 800 Laserdiscs and a CLD99 (2 actually). The 99 has a 3D comb filter which is pretty good, but the filter in my Sony STR DA7100ES receiver is much better. Unfortunatly this precludes using the VP20 for scalling. If the filter in the edge is on par with the Sony, or 99, I would be interested.
> 
> 
> It really sounds amazing for the price.



Given the lack of response to my query, I guess I am out of my element here.

Does anyone even remember laserdisc?


----------



## b00bie

Pete


I have an LD-S9 which has a pretty good 3D comb filter, but I send the composite output directly to the EDGE and I think it looks a lot better.




Tom


----------



## Zues




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/14923810
> 
> 
> I suppose you figured out the XA2 doesn't output 480i HDMI then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reon does perform maybe _slightly_ better with HD/SD video deinterlacing at least viewing test patterns with near-horizontal lines.
> 
> 
> If you are seeing jaggies with film material it means either the deinterlacer isn't picking up the sequence (and treating the source as video) or there's a problem with the source.





Can you watch the opening sequence- scrolling text of Star Wars with no jaggie artifacts running 480i into the edge? Do you know why every tv i ever tested fail this running 480i interlaced, and all dvd players in progressive mode passed?


----------



## LDpete

Tom:

Thanks for the response. Have you tried the Snell & Wilcox test pattern contained on the video essentials disk? The comb filter in the VP20 does a good job with detail, however the artifacts are pretty obnoxious. The comb filter in the cld-99 does a good job with artifacts, but I feel there is some loss in detail and naturalness of the picture. Your LD-S9 reportedly has a better comb filter than the 99, so this is encouraging news.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDpete* /forum/post/14992805
> 
> 
> Tom:
> 
> Thanks for the response. Have you tried the Snell & Wilcox test pattern contained on the video essentials disk? The comb filter in the VP20 does a good job with detail, however the artifacts are pretty obnoxious. The comb filter in the cld-99 does a good job with artifacts, but I feel there is some loss in detail and naturalness of the picture. Your LD-S9 reportedly has a better comb filter than the 99, so this is encouraging news.



I dont know much about comb filters.... But on old devices like a VCR, Is the video data recorded in such a fashion that a comb filter is required to separate Y and C? Does that imply that an old VCR with both Composite and S outputs would be better off using Composite to attach to a device like Edge assuming that Edge has a superior comb filter? I have such an old VCR and was thinking about hooking it up in the cabinet just for grins.


----------



## LDpete

Normally the VCR should look better using the S-Video port.

Color information is recorded separate from the luminence.

There are exceptions to this. The original material might have been composite, in that case a 3D comb can, in some cases, improve the picture.

I have seen HD broadcasts that were loaded with NTSC artifacts. My local news for example. Aparently they are up-converting a composite signal to 1080i or whatever the case may be. I have run this through a good 3D comb and it actually looked better. Odd, I would think they would have some pretty good equipment on their end.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zues* /forum/post/14992758
> 
> 
> Can you watch the opening sequence- scrolling text of Star Wars with no jaggie artifacts running 480i into the edge? Do you know why every tv i ever tested fail this running 480i interlaced, and all dvd players in progressive mode passed?



I tested 480i HDMI from Oppo 970, 480p HDMI from PS3 and 480p HDMI to edge w/PReP from PS3 and none showed jaggies with this sequence. With 480i HDMI, I could produce jaggies by placing the Edge in Game Mode which basically provides a superfast but somewhat inaccurate mode of deinterlacing.


Many TV's are simply providing poorer deinterlacing performance. Rolling credits/text can be mixed video/film so it provides a more challenging situation for a deinterlacer.


If you have 480i HDMI to Edge, use that. If not 480p HDMI w/PReP should be practically identical. Be sure Game Mode is disabled as this will disable PReP for 480p and will not be optimal for 480i DVD.


----------



## Zues

Thanks for checking cpcat.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDpete* /forum/post/14992805
> 
> 
> Tom:
> 
> Thanks for the response. Have you tried the Snell & Wilcox test pattern contained on the video essentials disk? The comb filter in the VP20 does a good job with detail, however the artifacts are pretty obnoxious. The comb filter in the cld-99 does a good job with artifacts, but I feel there is some loss in detail and naturalness of the picture. Your LD-S9 reportedly has a better comb filter than the 99, so this is encouraging news.



I have a DVL-91 and am getting an Edge. I hope to post impressions when everything's up and running. Right now I plan to use the DVL-91 for both LD and DVD because I prefer its sound for video to the standalone DVD player I have.


----------



## sdavid21

I have read through the entire thread and the manual, I am not sure about this, therefore please bear with me and if some one can answer me , I would greatly thankful. it looked like the information was conflicting ( at least for me)


I have a Mitsubishi 65 inch CRT ( 1080i),

I have an HTPC which feeds a 24 inch 1920 X 1200 monitor.


I want to feed the Mitsu through edge ( input will be either 1920 X 1080 or 1920 X 1200 from the HTPC) and downconvert to 1080i.


Q1. Will it work?

Q2. If it works i am assuming the TV's overscan will cutoff the information,

in this case Can I use the Overscan/underscan for the HTPC input only. Leavinng all the other in inputs as is ( Other inputs will be used for DVHS, Blu-ray, HD DV and Multi Region DVD player)


Thanks in advance.

Sam.


----------



## gt1434a

I always liked the iScan VPxx video processors but they were out of my budget (the better ones at least), now that the EDGE came out I have been seriously considering it but I am not an expert and I am not sure if it would be useful with my system. Here is my question:


I have an HTPC with cablecards which I use to watch television on a 40" 1080P samsung. Since I already output 1920x1080 from my VGA card, would I really see any improvement if I were to use an EDGE? Also, I read on the thread about some problems with HTPCs. Have those been resolved?


I appreciate any opinion/feedback. Thanks!

Alex


----------



## beagle five




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/14975653
> 
> 
> i think if you consider noisy sources (like TV) you might find more support for the idea that it's desirable to attempt "cleaning up" the signal. but what i'm hearing here is that BD discs are pretty clean already and it's best to use a very light hand on its way to the display. some people have even proposed bypassing the edge altogether for BD, for instance (a view i do not share, since the Edge does offfer many benefits besides improvements in PQ).



ok I am going to ask this one last time!

Is there not anybody on this forum who has seen what a flea can do to already superclean HD sources?! and NO I am NOT talking about any cleaning up or noise reduction at all! and I dont know exactly how it does it but it makes the picture get fantastic depth.


and if you have do you know if this EDGE can do that?!

seems nobody is that impressed by the EDGE so I guess its NOT a budget flea?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beagle five* /forum/post/14997735
> 
> 
> seems nobody is that impressed by the EDGE so I guess its NOT a budget flea?



There are a number of flea users who post here. Apparently they do not share your enthusiasm. The EDGE is a video processor the flea is not.


The flea does a better job at noise reduction and the EDGE does a better job deinterlacing and scaling and controlling your system. Some do like the two used together.


----------



## AudioBear

beagle five,


I have seen what a Flea can do to HD sources but with a limitation. I am still using a Sanyo PLV-70 720p projector. On both DirecTV-HD and HD from my Toshiba XA-2 HD-DVD (with all processing off), the Flea makes a clear difference. Less so on HD-DVD than on HDTV where what it does in amazing. It just looks more real and pops right out, you are right.


The Flea is better than the Edge in this one area. I love the Edge (just got it a couple of days ago). Nice looking and nicely laid out and built. Excellent remote and menus. A class product for sure. It improves many DirecTV pictures, and is especially good at making HD look better (not much you can do with SD but it helps). The Edge does so much more than the Flea there is no comparison--they are two different things. The two together (Flea first) using Flea noise reduction and Edge everything else produces quite a profound difference.


The fly in the ointment for me is that the Flea-Edge hookup is unstable and has a lot of signal dropouts. This may be because the Sanyo PLV-70 doesn't have HDCP. That may not be the problem though. The Edge alone works fine with the Sanyo and the Flea alone works fine with the Sanyo. The two together don't work all the time. Sometimes they are stable for a whole DVD or HD program and other times the screen flickers of and on with signal drop (hand-shake loss?).


Has anybody else connected Flea to Edge to a display and does it work? Does anybody have an idea why I would have this problem?


----------



## AudioBear

Cancel that last above! I came home and moved some wires and rerouted things and all problems are gone. The Flea and Edge communicate fine. If that changes I will re-post. As I said, I use the Flea for noise reduction and the Edge for everything else and the effect is amazing on SatTV.


----------



## bob ross

Would it be worth getting a DVDO Edge in my situation?


Here is my setup:


Tivo series 3 Via HD-Comcast

Oppo DV970HD

Onkyo 875
Sony KP-57WS520 57-Inch Hi-Scan 1080i HD-Ready Projection TV


After owning the Onkyo for a couple months I can say the Reon seems to be useless. SD/DVDs look like utter crap. I suspect the real problem is my TV though, it was a first gen HD model and people are saying the gun size can't even produce a true 1080i image. So should I just deal and skip the DVDO Edge until I get a better TV?


----------



## AudioBear

I'm nobody to talk since I still use a 720p projector, but is there any way you can work in a front projector and 110" screen. The new Panasonic PT-AE3000U at $2500 is cheaper than many LCD or Plasma panels and it's tough to beat a 110" image. The Benq W5000 for even less than that is stunning for the price. There are many others (Mitsubishi, Epson, Sanyo, etc) that make great PJs for less than $3.5K. You cannot beat a large picture but light control is preferable unless you get a bright PJ (Panasonic, Benq, Epson).


I'd start there. SD DVDs can look scary good on a good Plasma, LCD or any PJ so I have a hunch that's the first problem.


Check out the Projector over $3000 and under $3000 threads


----------



## AudioBear

I take it back. I watched DirecTV for hours, mostly on ESPN, without a problem but when ESPN came on with the Monday Night Football, the picture lost synch and flickered on and off. I took out the Flea and it's fine. Anyone have an idea? I noticed this yesterday during the football games.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob ross* /forum/post/14998984
> 
> 
> Would it be worth getting a DVDO Edge in my situation?
> 
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Tivo series 3 Via HD-Comcast
> 
> Oppo DV970HD
> 
> Onkyo 875
> Sony KP-57WS520 57-Inch Hi-Scan 1080i HD-Ready Projection TV
> 
> 
> After owning the Onkyo for a couple months I can say the Reon seems to be useless. SD/DVDs look like utter crap. I suspect the real problem is my TV though, it was a first gen HD model and people are saying the gun size can't even produce a true 1080i image. So should I just deal and skip the DVDO Edge until I get a better TV?



the edge is perfect for "HD ready" displays of any kind.


then again, a better display will always pay dividends.


depends on both how wedded you are to the display (including how much work you have done to get it settled in the context of your entire system) as well as how much you might benefit from the edge's other features: once again, i remind everyone even if you weren't a highly critical picture-quality perfectionist, it's a pretty awesome AV hub (with an included universal remote no less) that just happens to eliminate entire classes of video artifacts very effectively and effortlessly.


----------



## Schmoe

Hi, got my Edge today and I've encountered a problem. I am able to connect my HTPC to the Edge just fine at 1080i (no sync issues as reported by others on this thread), but the colors look all wrong. Everything is *very* washed out. There is some major, I guess you'd call it white crush. And some colors just look wrong - for example, parts of the blue background on Windows Media Center 2005 look green.


The video chain looks like so: HTPC->Component->DVDO->HDMI-> HDFury2 ->RGB->RPTV

Same results if the last RGB is changed to component: HTPC->Component->DVDO->HDMI->HDFury2->_Component_->RPTV


If I take DVDO out of the chain, everything looks fine again. This includes both:

HTPC->Component->RPTV

HTPC->Component->Denon3808->HDMI->HDFury2->Component->RPTV


The color adjustment settings available through the nVidia control panel are all set to their default position. I can tweak them and sort of improve the picture a bit, but there's no making it look normal. Reducing brightness does not bring back the detail that was lost.


I'm at a loss for other things to try. Anyone have any ideas? I'm waiting on a DVI->HDMI cable to arrive, so maybe not using component will help, but I'm not holding my breath.


Anyone else have similar issues with HTPCs and DVDO?


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15001617
> 
> 
> Hi, got my Edge today and I've encountered a problem. I am able to connect my HTPC to the Edge just fine at 1080i (no sync issues as reported by others on this thread), but the colors look all wrong. Everything is *very* washed out. There is some major, I guess you'd call it white crush. And some colors just look wrong - for example, parts of the blue background on Windows Media Center 2005 look green.
> 
> 
> The video chain looks like so: HTPC->Component->DVDO->HDMI-> HDFury2 ->RGB->RPTV
> 
> Same results if the last RGB is changed to component: HTPC->Component->DVDO->HDMI->HDFury2->_Component_->RPTV
> 
> 
> If I take DVDO out of the chain, everything looks fine again. This includes both:
> 
> HTPC->Component->RPTV
> 
> HTPC->Component->Denon3808->HDMI->HDFury2->Component->RPTV
> 
> 
> The color adjustment settings available through the nVidia control panel are all set to their default position. I can tweak them and sort of improve the picture a bit, but there's no making it look normal. Reducing brightness does not bring back the detail that was lost.
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss for other things to try. Anyone have any ideas? I'm waiting on a DVI->HDMI cable to arrive, so maybe not using component will help, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have similar issues with HTPCs and DVDO?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe



What resolution are you outputting from EDGE to your screen? If it's a native XGA/SXGA/WXGA resolution, then with the production release software, EDGE automatically outputs PC RGB levels.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beagle five* /forum/post/14997735
> 
> 
> ok I am going to ask this one last time!
> 
> Is there not anybody on this forum who has seen what a flea can do to already superclean HD sources?! and NO I am NOT talking about any cleaning up or noise reduction at all! and I dont know exactly how it does it but it makes the picture get fantastic depth.
> 
> 
> and if you have do you know if this EDGE can do that?!
> 
> seems nobody is that impressed by the EDGE so I guess its NOT a budget flea?



i still can't figure out what "positive effects" could come from a flea on a "superclean" hd source.










the only thing i can think of that you might be talking about is removing film grain from a hd source? i wouldn't look at that as a positive, but it's the only thing that i can think of that you might be referring to?


----------



## Gary J

Maybe he can post before and after flea pics. Or maybe he's talking about his dog.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/15001805
> 
> 
> What resolution are you outputting from EDGE to your screen? If it's a native XGA/SXGA/WXGA resolution, then with the production release software, EDGE automatically outputs PC RGB levels.



HTPC -> DVDO is 1080i60

DVDO -> TV is also 1080i60


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/14998754
> 
> 
> Cancel that last above! I came home and moved some wires and rerouted things and all problems are gone. The Flea and Edge communicate fine. If that changes I will re-post. As I said, I use the Flea for noise reduction and the Edge for everything else and the effect is amazing on SatTV.



I've been using the FLEA with my EDGE for a while now with zero problems. Plus I run my components going to the FLEA through an HDMI switch first. The connection has always been rock solid.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15003000
> 
> 
> i still can't figure out what "positive effects" could come from a flea on a "superclean" hd source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing i can think of that you might be talking about is removing film grain from a hd source? i wouldn't look at that as a positive, but it's the only thing that i can think of that you might be referring to?



I only use my FLEA on broadcast sources. I don't use mine on HD DVD or BD since one, it really doesn't need it and two, the FLEA can't handle 1080P60 so when the BD player jumps between 1080P24 and 1080P60 it wouldn't be able to work properly with the FLEA.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15004471
> 
> 
> I only use my FLEA on broadcast sources. I don't use mine on HD DVD or BD since one, it really doesn't need it and two, the FLEA can't handle 1080P60 so when the BD player jumps between 1080P24 and 1080P60 it wouldn't be able to work properly with the FLEA.



this i can understand (the broadcast source)... what i can't seem to figure out is the op seems to be implying that "superclean hd sources" (by which i assume he means HD media) are somehow improved by the flea...


----------



## dlm10541

I have been saying this for years, the flea is FANTASTIC! it gives a depth to the picture that is like nothing else! and its got more to do with its detail enhancment and contrast boosting then anything else. and there is so many that thinks that HD-DVD and BD cant look any better but the better the source is the bigger difference the flea does! basically everybody should have one!

I cant afford one but I am looking around for a used one here in sweden.


Apparently he does not even have a flea


----------



## gtgray

I know this is not really the place to ask this but, here goes anyway. What is the real availability of an HDMI Flea?


The Flea sounds like just what I need sitting between my Tivo HD in native mode and my DVDO Edge. Having gone up to a 73" display, broadcast sources need all the help they can get. I don't find the noise reduction in my Edge or my Mits very useful.


----------



## AudioBear

DVD, BD, and HD discs all contain data in a compressed format like MPEG-4. It is thus possible to get noise artifacts when playing back discs even if the picitures look fantastic. I cannot speak from experience here, but it is certainly possible that the Flea is improving HD or BD inputs. It does clean up SAT and OTA pictures quite a bit and if you are careful not to overdo it (eg. turn up the noise reduction too much) there seems to no loss of resolution or sharpness nor are shadows and ghosts produced. The Flea is effective at removing mosquito noise without introducing visible or annoying artifacts.


We need some additional data points here. I will soon get a 1080p projector and I will try it and see if the Flea makes any difference on hi-res video sources. I willl report back. It would be useful if some other people reported their actual experience. I wouldn't dismiss the Flea's usefulness out of hand.


The Edge is still a much more holistic solution than a Flea. It addresses almost all the issues most users would want out of a VP. It is not intended for ultra-videophiles. The remote is amazingly good.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/15005175
> 
> 
> I know this is not really the place to ask this but, here goes anyway. What is the real availability of an HDMI Flea?
> 
> 
> The Flea sounds like just what I need sitting between my Tivo HD in native mode and my DVDO Edge. Having gone up to a 73" display, broadcast sources need all the help they can get. I don't find the noise reduction in my Edge or my Mits very useful.



Contact Algolith for direct sales, they still have some legacy product. Or advertise here in classified, Videogon, Audiogon etc. I'll bet very few are willing to give up their Flea.


----------



## cmangeot

I just moved from vp30 to Edge.

With the VP30 I had a way to get the vertical bars on each side of the screen to be black (when A/R set to 4X3). With Edge what I get is a kind of light gray, which I find annoying.

Any way to fix this?


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmangeot* /forum/post/15018839
> 
> 
> I just moved from vp30 to Edge.
> 
> With the VP30 I had a way to get the vertical bars on each side of the screen to be black (when A/R set to 4X3). With Edge what I get is a kind of light gray, which I find annoying.
> 
> Any way to fix this?



I noticed this too but after a few seconds it goes to black.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmangeot* /forum/post/15018839
> 
> 
> I just moved from vp30 to Edge.
> 
> With the VP30 I had a way to get the vertical bars on each side of the screen to be black (when A/R set to 4X3). With Edge what I get is a kind of light gray, which I find annoying.
> 
> Any way to fix this?



uh, i really thought the 4:3 pillar box bars on the edge *were* supposed to be black? they sure seem to be on mine anyways.


----------



## Clark Burk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmangeot* /forum/post/15018839
> 
> 
> I just moved from vp30 to Edge.
> 
> With the VP30 I had a way to get the vertical bars on each side of the screen to be black (when A/R set to 4X3). With Edge what I get is a kind of light gray, which I find annoying.
> 
> Any way to fix this?



Would you be using a Panasonic BR player by any chance? If so turn off the screen saver function in the menu. The masked area should now be black.


----------



## hessel holland

Howdy Folks.....I'm very interested in getting one of these but I find the size adjustment on my Lumagen HDP to be very useful on my Dwin CRT and I can't ascertain if the Edge has this capability. In the manual it has Zoom adjustments but I'm not sure exactly what this is and if if would servr as a size adjustment.


Anybody know about this?


----------



## cmangeot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clark Burk* /forum/post/15021383
> 
> 
> Would you be using a Panasonic BR player by any chance? If so turn off the screen saver function in the menu. The masked area should now be black.



no, just watching TV.


----------



## cmangeot

Does anyone know how zoom percentage translates in real world aspect ratio (1.33, 1.55, 1.66, 1.78, 1.85, 2.35)

Thanks


----------



## billdag

I got my DVDO Edge a week ago at a fair price. I was initially really impressed with the design, quality, remote control (fabulous), features and processing ability (Noise reduction - NOT so much). A few little warts have diminished my joy over this unit. I am really hopeful that I just have a lemon or that a firmware update will fix these niggly problems.


(1) My HTPC looses connection after a few minutes and I have to reset the DVDO to lock on to it again. I'm running NVidia 8800GT at 1080P. Setting it to 1080i fixes the problem but I shouldn't have to do that especially if I'm running 1080P content. Interesting that zooming in the NVidia display panel prevents the dropped connection, but you shouldn't really have to do that, plus I really like the pixel by pixel mapping when possible.


(2) Running the PS3 or new Pannie BD35 Blu-Ray - I get little white sparkles on the screen. The severity varies with the detail setting. Still there in Game mode so there's more to it.


(3) Feeding the sound to my Logitech 5500 speakers via the optical out results in gravelly sound with intermittent stuttering. Quite annoying and quite unlistenable.


Needless to say, none of these 3 things occur when the DVDO is out of the loop. I was using a 4x2 HDMI switcher from Monoprice before with zero issues.


Has anyone else experienced any of these issues. I really hope they can be remedied as I really really like this equipment.


----------



## Xae

I've only had my edge setup for a few hours but as for your 2nd question I don't have any sparkles with a ps3


----------



## billdag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billdag* /forum/post/15027097
> 
> 
> I got my DVDO Edge a week ago at a fair price. I was initially really impressed with the design, quality, remote control (fabulous), features and processing ability (Noise reduction - NOT so much). A few little warts have diminished my joy over this unit. I am really hopeful that I just have a lemon or that a firmware update will fix these niggly problems.
> 
> 
> (1) My HTPC looses connection after a few minutes and I have to reset the DVDO to lock on to it again. I'm running NVidia 8800GT at 1080P. Setting it to 1080i fixes the problem but I shouldn't have to do that especially if I'm running 1080P content. Interesting that zooming in the NVidia display panel prevents the dropped connection, but you shouldn't really have to do that, plus I really like the pixel by pixel mapping when possible.
> 
> 
> (2) Running the PS3 or new Pannie BD35 Blu-Ray - I get little white sparkles on the screen. The severity varies with the detail setting. Still there in Game mode so there's more to it.
> 
> 
> (3) Feeding the sound to my Logitech 5500 speakers via the optical out results in gravelly sound with intermittent stuttering. Quite annoying and quite unlistenable.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, none of these 3 things occur when the DVDO is out of the loop. I was using a 4x2 HDMI switcher from Monoprice before with zero issues.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced any of these issues. I really hope they can be remedied as I really really like this equipment.



I got home from work today and played some more with my new Edge. I am pleased to say that my problems have been largely resolved. I changed an HDMI cable, moved some other ones around and reseated all of them. Presto! All the signals are now clean and the optical out to my Yamaha amp sounds great! That is a really great way to start this weekend. My first impressions are now reaffirmed insofar as the quality, design and function. Great job DVDO! Great product! Great price!

Still need to resolve the dropped PC connection with my NVidia @ 1080P. I'm sure a firmware update will resolve it one of these days. No biggie.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billdag* /forum/post/15028737
> 
> 
> Still need to resolve the dropped PC connection with my NVidia @ 1080P. I'm sure a firmware update will resolve it one of these days. No biggie.



You probably need to tweak the output settings for 1080p on the card. I forget exactly what it is because I don't use an HTPC, but IIRC there's an issue where 1080p60 isn't exactly the same as "video" 1080p60 and it needs changing.


----------



## joerod

A couple of screen shots using the Edge...







Also a pic of my current equipment I am using with the Edge...


----------



## ccotenj

breaking out the christmas flicks a little early this year joe?


----------



## joerod

I was reviewing the new Sony so I figured whynot?


----------



## mdh825

joerod - have you had success using an htpc with the edge? I am using a mac mini with a dvi to hdmi cable and I get occasional drop outs on the video signal.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billdag* /forum/post/15028737
> 
> 
> I got home from work today and played some more with my new Edge. I am pleased to say that my problems have been largely resolved. I changed an HDMI cable, moved some other ones around and reseated all of them. Presto! All the signals are now clean and the optical out to my Yamaha amp sounds great! That is a really great way to start this weekend. My first impressions are now reaffirmed insofar as the quality, design and function. Great job DVDO! Great product! Great price!
> 
> Still need to resolve the dropped PC connection with my NVidia @ 1080P. I'm sure a firmware update will resolve it one of these days. No biggie.



When I saw your first post, my thought was that the sparklies were being caused by an HDMI cable. One or more of your cables might be a little too long or not quite up to 1080p. Try taking them out of the loop until the problem goes away altogether, then replace the offending cable. I had a similar problem with DVI cables some time ago. Heavy duty HDMI cables from Monoprice have caused no such issues.


----------



## steviec

Does the edge have a color bars test pattern for calibration or any test patterns at all?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/15030281
> 
> 
> Does the edge have a color bars test pattern for calibration or any test patterns at all?



No.


----------



## Fudoh

@joerod:

any testing of 480i material from the 5000ES using the Edge for deinterlacing and upscaling would be highly appreciated !


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15030310
> 
> 
> No.



Not with the current production firmware.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15030869
> 
> 
> Not with the current production firmware.



LOL... Unfortunately... the current production firmware is all I have to base my response on... Im sure a beta tester could comment.. or perhaps one just did


----------



## choddo2006

I think it's pretty well known that there are test patterns in there, but they're not supported or anything and need custom IR codes to get it to show them. You'd have to beg DVDO to get them I suspect.


----------



## Jon Spackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choddo2006* /forum/post/15031357
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty well known that there are test patterns in there, but they're not supported or anything and need custom IR codes to get it to show them. You'd have to beg DVDO to get them I suspect.



Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Abq-Pete

Is there a schedule for the release of the next public firmware? Just curious if we are talking days, week or months...


Thanks and regards, Peter


----------



## UWisconsin97

I was wondering if there are any users out there that use the EDGE on a smaller TV like 32-37" 1080p?


I have read some past messages where these sort of scalers/processors really only benefit larger TV's. Is this true?




Thanks!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UWisconsin97* /forum/post/15035832
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there are any users out there that use the EDGE on a smaller TV like 32-37" 1080p?
> 
> 
> I have read some past messages where these sort of scalers/processors really only benefit larger TV's. Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It probably would benefit but the question is whether you could see it. I suppose it depends on how close you sit. If you have the space, save the money for a bigger TV.


----------



## Larry Man

Hi Guys,


Would DVDO Edge perform better in upscaling than the Onkyo TX-SR876 with Silicon Optix HQV Reon VX-50 chipset ? Any idea ?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Man* /forum/post/15036359
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Would DVDO Edge perform better in upscaling than the Onkyo TX-SR876 with Silicon Optix HQV Reon VX-50 chipset ? Any idea ?



I would say... Yes. My 875 has been relieved of its Video duties. The 875 Reon implementation has issues including colorspace problems and Onkyo really doesnt seem to care. I expect the 876 has the same. The Edge is much much faster at switching inputs and resolutions and looks GREAT.


----------



## cpcat

Reon=ever so slight advantage with video deinterlacing performance for 480i/1080i. I can't tell the difference with programming but there's a slight improvement with Reon in the Jaggie test patterns on the HQV discs.


Reon=very small advantage in scaling, but only visible with test patterns.


ABT/DVDO Edge=significant improvement in speed at which film cadence is acquired with both 480i/1080i film sources.


ABT/DVDO Edge=excellent switching/hub and no colorspace errors.


I still have Reon (Integra 9.8) available anytime and I have switched often for video sources to see if I could see any real performance difference. I can't. OTOH, the difference for film sources is easy to see. Reon loses lock on the cadence commonly which produces noticeable jerkiness whenever this happens. No such problems with the Edge. So, practically speaking, the DVDO edge wins for me.


----------



## Larry Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15036722
> 
> 
> I would say... Yes. My 875 has been relieved of its Video duties. The 875 Reon implementation has issues including colorspace problems and Onkyo really doesnt seem to care. I expect the 876 has the same. The Edge is much much faster at switching inputs and resolutions and looks GREAT.



Thank you scsiraid & thank you cpcat. I actually like the Edge very much i can see the Edge upscales SD format sources very nicely & adds lots of details. But i have been having trouble with making the Edge to work with my Home theater computer & watching internet based overseas TV so that's why i am checking to see if Reon chip can do the same job. I have followed the instruction from Sam Dav but still not luck. I am not sure whether the upcoming firmware can fix my HTPC problem or not.


----------



## prepress

My EDGE arrived yesterday, and all my sources are connected to it. Currently I'm using it mainly as a hubthe processor is on Auto Select, essentially a pass-through setting. That may come in handy when (if) I add Blu-ray, since the 1080p-24Hz would be passed to my just-calibrated Pioneer Elite PRO-111, which accepts 24Hz.


The big test will be when I put laserdiscs through with the Edge's processing engaged. Last night, I did watch some of the animated _Batman: Mask of the Phantasm_ and a Santana concert (_Sacred Fire_). They didn't look much different on Auto Select than they do straight to the 111. One important factor was the ability to adjust aspect ratio, which came in handy on both as I was able to fill the screen and eliminate black bars on the Batman disc (though there was a 1-inch frame all around the image with some crawl at the side edges), and fill the screen completely for Santana (at the cost of part of some captions at the bottom of the screen).


More later.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15036952
> 
> 
> Auto Select, essentially a pass-through setting. That may come in handy when (if) I add Blu-ray, since the 1080p-24Hz would be passed to my just-calibrated Pioneer Elite PRO-111, which accepts 24Hz.



It is not a pass-through setting. Auto Select will identify the 'preferred' input resolution (1080p60) of your Pio and remain fixed at at that resolution. If you want 1080p24 output from the EDGE, you will need to manually select it in the Output Format menu.


FYI, you can also use 1080p24 output for film-based DVDs.


----------



## savefarris

is anyone using the algolith flea with the edge? i think i saw a few pages back that aaronwt was, anyone think there may be a distinct advantage there or is the NR enough on the edge?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/15037288
> 
> 
> is anyone using the algolith flea with the edge?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/15037288
> 
> 
> is anyone using the algolith flea with the edge? i think i saw a few pages back that aaronwt was, anyone think there may be a distinct advantage there or is the NR enough on the edge?



I believe aaronwt is.


----------



## Gary J

So what?


----------



## joerod

Kung Fu Panda!!!


----------



## ta-kid

I am going to re-read this thread but I wanted to ask a question on cable box video input from my motorola 6416 box from Shaw cable here in canada.Shaw cable up here runs an compressed analoge and digital signal side by side on there cable feeds so older TV's can still get cable.Mind you I have digital signal feed for all channels on my digital box.I have currently my box set up for 480i for sd channels and hdmi 1080i for hd channels going into my Sony SXRD 60 inch TV.

Will the edge do a better job on SD picture quality if I change my SD setting to 480P and even if I change my HD to 720P for input into the edge?

I see there is an ongoing discussion on the ins and outs of scaling a interlace signal versus Progresive which is confusing to say the least but at a basic level in theory is a progressive signal a better choice for input?I will obviously use 1080P as output since my TV accepts that, and is its native resolution.


----------



## steviec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/15037676
> 
> 
> Kung Fu Panda!!!



thats great joerod but show us some pictures from some movies other than animated ones.


also, what makes the edge a better buy than the vp50pro?


----------



## ashwinbrao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15037993
> 
> 
> I am going to re-read this thread but I wanted to ask a question on cable box video input from my motorola 6416 box from Shaw cable here in canada.Shaw cable up here runs an compressed analoge and digital signal side by side on there cable feeds so older TV's can still get cable.Mind you I have digital signal feed for all channels on my digital box.I have currently my box set up for 480i for sd channels and hdmi 1080i for hd channels going into my Sony SXRD 60 inch TV.
> 
> Will the edge do a better job on SD picture quality if I change my SD setting to 480P and even if I change my HD to 720P for input into the edge?
> 
> I see there is an ongoing discussion on the ins and outs of scaling a interlace signal versus Progresive which is confusing to say the least but at a basic level in theory is a progressive signal a better choice for input?I will obviously use 1080P as output since my TV accepts that, and is its native resolution.



I have a 6416 box that is connected to the edge. The SD- pic quality on my 720p panasonic was dramatically improved after i started using the edge.


YMMV


----------



## Bytehoven

What are the range of secret patterns?


Have the remote codes been posted for accessing the test patterns?


I will be calibrating a new Sony HW10 very soon, and I would love to use the EDGE patterns instead of the GetGray disc.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abq-Pete* /forum/post/15032961
> 
> 
> Is there a schedule for the release of the next public firmware? Just curious if we are talking days, week or months...
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards, Peter



I have been asking this question for a while now, but no one ever answers it... I'm sure they would, if they could.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Joe...... or any other of you folks with Edge experience.


Question............


Several of the programs I watch via my DTV HR20-700 HD-DVR are on the SciFi channel which is now in HD. However, these programs (old Stargate SG-1 and the like) were originally shot in letterbox. Now that they are being shown on HD-TV's 16x9 format they are letterboxed and pillerboxed.... I have found that if I use the Edge's Zoom capability that adding 30% to both Horizontal and Vertical fills the screen quite nicely....


However, when I switch to any other channel then I have to reset the zoom settings.......


Is there a way that you folks have found to "save" or memorize these zoom settings such that they can be quickly (one button push would be nice) applied???


As the settings seem to be "per input" rather than per signal (I have the DTV box set on Native and all resolutions selected), and these zoom setting will not work for most of the programming on this TV input...... I wondered if you folks had discovered this issue and found a work-a-round??


----------



## Bytehoven

I haven't seen such a save feature Steve.


I would be nice if the remote control's bottom format buttons could be programmed and saved for quick setting changes.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon Spackman* /forum/post/15032384
> 
> 
> Good things come to those who wait




Hummmmm... What makes me think that if I PM'd you and asked really nicely, that somehow these IR codes would magically appear in my in-box???










A_C


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15037993
> 
> 
> Will the edge do a better job on SD picture quality if I change my SD setting to 480P



Probably 480i but is there some reason you don't try it and see?


----------



## joerod

Waiting... One of my cult favorites.


----------



## joerod

HiHoStevo, I have note really encountered the letterbox issues because I have the carada Masquerade. I am spoiled so when I have a program with it I just engage the Masquerade to cover the above and bottom bars. I will play around with it later and see if there is a work-a-round.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steviec* /forum/post/15038342
> 
> 
> 
> also, what makes the edge a better buy than the vp50pro?



you _are_ kidding, right?


for me - the extra 2 large in my pocket. getting perhaps 80-90% of the 50pro's functionality for 30% of the price?










for the same money, sure, give me the Pro. No one has said the Edge is better - just "as good" for many applications. If you _need_ a feature that is only on the Pro, you need the Pro (or a Lumagen) - if not, the Edge is the obvious choice.


----------



## joerod

Perfectly put.







^^^


----------



## ff6849

billdag,

I received my edge a couple weeks ago and am having similar problems.


1. I cannot get my HTPC to work through the Edge at any HDTV resolution set in the nVidia control panel. The PC video card is a nVidia 7600GT with HDMI and works fine when connected directly to my Samsung DLP via HDMI or DVI. In trying to set it up I first connected the HTPC direct to Samsung DLP, set the resolution to 1080p and then used "Resize HDTV Desktop" to eliminate the desktop overscan. Ok that works great, then I connect the HTPC to the Edge. After the HTPC boots through the Edge, initially the picture is fine but when I try to run a program or browse with IE, the Edge will lose lock, flash blue screens and the front panel LED goes red. All I can do at this point is turn off the HTPC.


2. My Sony DVP-CX995V DVD Changer works fine when connected directly to my Samsung DLP via HDMI but will not work at all through the Edge. It appears to be processing the DVD video because the front LED is steady blue but the Edge only outputs a black screen. The Edge information screens show that the DVD video is being processed. I have tried setting the DVP-CX995V to 480p, 720p and 1080i and all yield the same blank screen result. I have tried other Edge inputs and changed cables but no luck.


3. I have also noticed the bright white sparkles or snow specs when watching my DirecTV receiver throught the Edge. They seem to come and go and are particularly visible in black or dark areas of the picture. In a 4:3 picture, the sparkles can easily be seen in the black pillar bars. I have tried different cables on both input and output but have not been able to track down the noise source other than the edge itself.


4. When playing a DVD on my Sony PS3 through the Edge, the audio was stuttering every now and then. I had not noticed that before but will need to experiment some more before I can say tha that this problem is with the Edge.


Prior to purchasing the Edge, I was using a Psyclone 1X4 HDMI/Optical switcher which worked well with all my equipment. With the Edge in its place, my PS3 and DirecTV work but my DVD Player and HTPC will not. It seems to me that Edge should be able to process any video signal that my Samsung DLP can. It is not advertised with input limitations. I would appreciate any help from this forums experts to resolve these issues.


Tim


----------



## Jrek

Hello, I posted my problem over in the constant hieght forum,in the thread about using the edge for constant hieght.I was hoping someone could help out,my problem is,everyone has advised me to send my video from bluray and hd-dvd to the edge and then to the projector,and audio from the edge to my onkyo 805.I think thats the best way to go also,but audio to the 805 is great,it's the video going directly from players to the edge then to my sony vw-40 projector,the edge recognizes the sony even labels it,but then says it's not hdcp compliant,which it is,so I tried everything I could think of,I switched cables inputs power on order,nothing.Only thing that works is sending video to the onkyo then to the projector.I'm I missing something or where is the problem the edge or the sony. Thanks in advance Jim


----------



## Abq-Pete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15038887
> 
> 
> I have been asking this question for a while now, but no one ever answers it... I'm sure they would, if they could.



Well, my daily routine is to check the DVDO website for any updates. I understand that they have a beta forum but no idea where it is nor if one can still join.


Regards, Peter


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abq-Pete* /forum/post/15040836
> 
> 
> Well, my daily routine is to check the DVDO website for any updates.



Rest assured, this thread will become VERY active when a new firmware version becomes available to the public...no need to check the DVDO site


----------



## ishanty

Can i buy this in the us as prices are about to go up in the uk at the moment they are $935 and they will be going up ti nearl $1100 soon i just feel we in the uk get totally ripped off


----------



## AudioBear

or maybe the pound is not as strong as the exchange rate suggests...







)


Globalized though we may be, prices between countries always seem out of whack. Sometimes making little sense. Right now although the dollar seems to have unfavorable exchange rates, many things are cheaper here than elsewhere. Maybe an economist will explain this to us.


To get back to the point, the Edge is worth it. DVDO got it right.


----------



## Larry Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ff6849* /forum/post/15040007
> 
> 
> 1. I cannot get my HTPC to work through the Edge at any HDTV resolution set in the nVidia control panel. The PC video card is a nVidia 7600GT with HDMI and works fine when connected directly to my Samsung DLP via HDMI or DVI. In trying to set it up I first connected the HTPC direct to Samsung DLP, set the resolution to 1080p and then used "Resize HDTV Desktop" to eliminate the desktop overscan. Ok that works great, then I connect the HTPC to the Edge. After the HTPC boots through the Edge, initially the picture is fine but when I try to run a program or browse with IE, the Edge will lose lock, flash blue screens and the front panel LED goes red. All I can do at this point is turn off the HTPC.
> 
> 
> Tim



Hi Tim, i have the exact same problem & it prevents me from using my Edge. According to ABT tech support the software fix is going to be posted soon. I can't wait !


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15037101
> 
> 
> It is not a pass-through setting. Auto Select will identify the 'preferred' input resolution (1080p60) of your Pio and remain fixed at at that resolution. If you want 1080p24 output from the EDGE, you will need to manually select it in the Output Format menu.
> 
> 
> FYI, you can also use 1080p24 output for film-based DVDs.



Actually, that's right. Kevin had explained that to me, and I've double-checked the manual. How soon I forget.


The few laserdiscs I've tried so far (only 2) don't look much better than before. I guess I'll try experimenting a bit, since my DVL-91 has two S-Video outs; I can A/B the Edge feed and the direct feed to the PRO-111 to see if there's a difference.


----------



## jmr21

I'm considering the Edge, but would like to know before purchasing if it will output native rate to my display.


I've got a 5 year old Panny TH-50PHD6UY 768p plasma. It will accept native rate (1366x768) via its DVI input. In reading through this thread as well as the Edge FAQ on the Anchor Bay web site, my understanding is that the Edge will, in fact, output 768p if the attached display provides this as its preferred resolution via a correctly formatted EDID. Therein is my ultimate question, namely if my Panny is providing a properly formatted EDID.


I've connected the display to my laptop and used the EDID Viewer utility to display the EDID information from the Windows registry. While it displays a lot of information, this seems to be the relevant section:

Preferred Detailed Timing:

Pixel Clock : 86.71 Mhz

Horizontal Active : 1366 pixels

Horizontal Blanking : 426 pixels

Horizontal Sync Offset : 32 pixels

Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 181 pixels

Horizontal Border : 0 pixels

Horizontal Size : 1100 mm

Vertical Active : 806 lines

Vertical Blanking : 38 lines

Vertical Sync Offset : 16 lines

Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 35 lines

Vertical Border : 0 lines

Vertical Size : 364 mm

Input Type : Digital Separate

Interlaced : False

VerticalPolarity : False

HorizontalPolarity : False
I've contacted DVDO technical support and discussed with them, and offered to email them the EDID dump to get their opinion, but they didn't seem particularly interested (perhaps understandably). Can anyone here offer an opinion as to whether my plasma is correctly communicating its 768p preferred resolution via its EDID, and whether the Edge will then correctly output 768p to the plasma?


Thanks.


Mike


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15044782
> 
> 
> Can anyone here offer an opinion as to whether my plasma is correctly communicating its 768p preferred resolution via its EDID, and whether the Edge will then correctly output 768p to the plasma?



You need to borrow an EDGE from a neighbor and give it a try










Given the number of variables involved, I don't think anyone (including ABT) is capable of providing you with a definitive 'yes' or 'no' response to your questions


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15044897
> 
> 
> You need to borrow an EDGE from a neighbor and give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the number of variables involved, I don't think anyone (including ABT) is capable of providing you with a definitive 'yes' or 'no' response to your questions



If I do this, how would I confirm that the Edge is outputing NR to my display? Will the Edge display its actual output resolution?


Mike


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15044959
> 
> 
> Will the Edge display its actual output resolution



yes


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15044975
> 
> 
> yes



OK. Sounds like a plan


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15044697
> 
> 
> The few laserdiscs I've tried so far (only 2) don't look much better than before. I guess I'll try experimenting a bit, since my DVL-91 has two S-Video outs; I can A/B the Edge feed and the direct feed to the PRO-111 to see if there's a difference.



fwiw, you might just try the composite video out; a lot of LD users claim that yields the best results - just letting the Edge (or any other outboard processor) do all of the work. I know, I know - I have 3 different Pio LD decks, and a ton of LDs, but I still haven't tried any myself. (sry, but have so many unwatched BD, HD-DVD, and even sd-dvd, just can't get fired up to try my lds. but I will







)


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Man* /forum/post/15043767
> 
> 
> Hi Tim, i have the exact same problem & it prevents me from using my Edge. According to ABT tech support the software fix is going to be posted soon. I can't wait !



There is a reasonable solution for in the meantime, which will probably actually produce a better result than the 1080P 60 your older card would make anyway. What I have been doing is running my nVidia card at 1080i into the Edge and letting the Edge deinterlace it. I can tell you it will pass HQV with a lowly 8500gt that way, something the 8500gt can't do on its own.


Now nVidia is not my preferred display adapter for HTPC but I had no luck at all with ATI and the Edge. ATI just produces a better quality image IMHO.


----------



## Agent_C

I’m wondering whether it’s worth it for me to get an EDGE.


I’m currently using a Pioneer Kuro PDP-5010, which has excellent up-scaling and noise reduction, compared to most other flat screens.


Can anyone give me some idea what improvements I might expect using an EDGE?


Thanks,


A_C


----------



## ff6849




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/15046227
> 
> 
> There is a reasonable solution for in the meantime, which will probably actually produce a better result than the 1080P 60 your older card would make anyway. What I have been doing is running my nVidia card at 1080i into the Edge and letting the Edge deinterlace it. I can tell you it will pass HQV with a lowly 8500gt that way, something the 8500gt can't do on its own.
> 
> 
> Now nVidia is not my preferred display adapter for HTPC but I had no luck at all with ATI and the Edge. ATI just produces a better quality image IMHO.



Thanks for the suggestion but I believe I did also try setting 1080i in the nVidia Control Panel. I am positive I tried 480p and 720p and still the Edge would lose lock and go to a blue screen with the red led lit as soon as I try to use the HTPC. I will try the 1080i setting again tonight and report back.


I was able to get it almost working when I set the resolution to 1440 x 900 (or something close to that). With this setting the Edge would stay locked on to the signal but the desktop was overscanned off the screen. nVidia Control Panel showed this resolution as a "Non Standard HDTV" and would not give me the "Resize HDTV Desktop" option to correct the overscan. So even though the edge was stable and did upscale the video to 1080p, it was unuseable because I could not resize the desktop. Last try was to use the Edge "Underscan" option to correct it, that worked for the HTPC but the large amount of underscan required for the HTPC messed up my DirectV on the other Edge input. The Edge "Underscan" option is a global setting that applies to the output so all inputs are affected by it.


----------



## Sherardp

Just found out about this product so pardon the noob questions. Is anyone using a JVC RS1/HD1 with the edge, Id like to use the Edge to zoom and rid of the black bars. I'll be using Panasonic BD30 and Toshiba XA2 as my sources, and Im guessing audio will pass to my Elite SC-07. 1st time using a VP so Im some what clueless. Thanks.


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15039443
> 
> 
> Probably 480i but is there some reason you don't try it and see?



Yea there is a reason.I do not have one yet.Not avaliable In my area here in Vancouver canada yet.I use to have a vp30 and found it too difficult to use and it did not do anything for my Cable sd picture quality,but there proably a lot of reasons for that,my poor understanding of all the terminology at that time and how to use the features properly.I will be getting an edge when they are realesed up here.I have read the manual on pdf and it appears to be a lot more user friendly.The suggested retail up here is $849.00 canadian and that sounds pretty good compared to what the users are paying in the US for them.


----------



## Gary J

Well it is easy enough to try both ways when you do get it. You may find it does not do that much for SD cable though depending on how compressed the signal is.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15047434
> 
> 
> I’m wondering whether it’s worth it for me to get an EDGE.
> 
> 
> I’m currently using a Pioneer Kuro PDP-5010, which has excellent up-scaling and noise reduction, compared to most other flat screens.
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some idea what improvements I might expect using an EDGE?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> A_C



i have a 150fd...


imo, there is a marginal improvement (but definitely noticeable) using the edge in my system... it also does stuff like locking onto cadence changes, etc. more smoothly than the display... also, since you are only feeding your display one res, you don't get delays in resolution changes...


i'm not good at "videophile" terms, but the edge just makes it "better"... imo, it was worth the expense, but others opinion may vary...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15044782
> 
> 
> I'm considering the Edge, but would like to know before purchasing if it will output native rate to my display.
> 
> 
> I've got a 5 year old Panny TH-50PHD6UY 768p plasma. It will accept native rate (1366x768) via its DVI input. In reading through this thread as well as the Edge FAQ on the Anchor Bay web site, my understanding is that the Edge will, in fact, output 768p if the attached display provides this as its preferred resolution via a correctly formatted EDID. Therein is my ultimate question, namely if my Panny is providing a properly formatted EDID.
> 
> 
> I've connected the display to my laptop and used the EDID Viewer utility to display the EDID information from the Windows registry.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Can anyone here offer an opinion as to whether my plasma is correctly communicating its 768p preferred resolution via its EDID, and whether the Edge will then correctly output 768p to the plasma?



i have a 1366x768 and it works. i haven't read too many (actually i can't recall any) reports about 1366x768 displays that don't work.


the "preferred timing" info you provided looks like it should work. (am i naive thinking if you subtract the vertical blanking form the active lines you get 768?)


i might recommend you try moninfo (download at http://www.entechtaiwan.com/files/moninfo.exe ). the output of this applet should contain a slightly more obvious result, something like



> Quote:
> Timing characteristics
> 
> 
> VESA GTF support............ Not supported
> 
> Horizontal scan range....... 30-68kHz
> 
> Vertical scan range......... 59-72Hz
> 
> Video bandwidth............. 150MHz
> 
> Extension blocks............ 1
> 
> 
> Timing recommendation #1.... 1366x768 at 60Hz
> 
> 
> Modeline................ "1366x768" 73.250 1366 1414 1446 1512 768 771 776 808 +hsync -vsync
> 
> 
> Standard timings supported
> 
> 
> 640 x 480 at 60Hz - IBM VGA
> 
> 720 x 400 at 70Hz - IBM VGA
> 
> 800 x 600 at 60Hz - VESA
> 
> 1024 x 768 at 60Hz - VESA
> 
> 1280 x 720 at 60Hz - VESA
> 
> 1280 x 1024 at 60Hz - VESA
> 
> 1280 x 1280 at 60Hz - VESA
> 
> 1360 x 765 at 60Hz - VESA



note the "timing recommendation #1" line


but of course you will only know for sure when you finally plug it in. buy from a place with a good return policy if this is bugging you.


but you should defintiely give it a try. it's a pretty cool device.


people always overestimate what the edge can do for SD, but what they don't realize (until they unplug it) is how much it is quietly doing for all the different flavors of HD right under your nose. it can be subtle, but in my experience, it's something that is pretty noticeable once you try to *remove* the edge.


----------



## Sherardp

Just found out about this product so pardon the noob questions. Is anyone using a JVC RS1/HD1 with the edge, Id like to use the Edge to zoom and rid of the black bars. I'll be using Panasonic BD30 and Toshiba XA2 as my sources, and Im guessing audio will pass to my Elite SC-07. 1st time using a VP so Im some what clueless. Thanks.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15051084
> 
> 
> people always overestimate what the edge can do for SD, but what they don't realize (until they unplug it) is how much it is quietly doing for all the different flavors of HD right under your nose. it can be subtle, but in my experience, it's something that is pretty noticeable once you try to *remove* the edge.



this is a VERY good point...


----------



## AudioBear

Exactly! It is hard to put your finger on exactly what it does but it sure makes a difference on SD and HD both.


----------



## ccotenj

yup... it's kinda what i meant in an earlier post when i said it's just "better"...


----------



## AudioBear

Not very scientific or measurable, but it sure makes the picture look better.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15045252
> 
> 
> fwiw, you might just try the composite video out; a lot of LD users claim that yields the best results - just letting the Edge (or any other outboard processor) do all of the work. I know, I know - I have 3 different Pio LD decks, and a ton of LDs, but I still haven't tried any myself. (sry, but have so many unwatched BD, HD-DVD, and even sd-dvd, just can't get fired up to try my lds. but I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



It also helps if material is watched in its OAR, rather than filling the screen. I did that tonight, and what a difference!


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15051084
> 
> 
> i have a 1366x768 and it works. i haven't read too many (actually i can't recall any) reports about 1366x768 displays that don't work.
> 
> 
> the "preferred timing" info you provided looks like it should work. (am i naive thinking if you subtract the vertical blanking form the active lines you get 768?)
> 
> 
> i might recommend you try moninfo (download at http://www.entechtaiwan.com/files/moninfo.exe ). the output of this applet should contain a slightly more obvious result, something like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note the "timing recommendation #1" line
> 
> 
> but of course you will only know for sure when you finally plug it in. buy from a place with a good return policy if this is bugging you.
> 
> 
> but you should defintiely give it a try. it's a pretty cool device.
> 
> 
> people always overestimate what the edge can do for SD, but what they don't realize (until they unplug it) is how much it is quietly doing for all the different flavors of HD right under your nose. it can be subtle, but in my experience, it's something that is pretty noticeable once you try to *remove* the edge.



Thanks, Stretch. On a leap of faith, I ordered one this morning with a 30 day return option if I'm not satisfied.


Mike


----------



## stretch437

have fun. i'll paypal you the shipping charges for the return if my remarks led you astray.


[this offer not available to all avsforum visitors. must be 18 to play.]


----------



## jd213




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15045252
> 
> 
> fwiw, you might just try the composite video out; a lot of LD users claim that yields the best results



This only applies if the LD player has a "pure" composite out -- if it outputs the composite signal of the LD directly. A lot of players with S-Video outs (including the DVL-91, I believe, I had the similar DVL-909) place the internal Y/C filter before all video outs and recombine the Luminance and Chrominance after it's been filtered for the composite output. So in these cases using the S-Video out will be best.


----------



## Fudoh

And don't forget the Edge has practically no composite combfilter to speak of. It's composite inputs are really bad (same on all other DVDO units). I've compared the Edge to a CVSI-1 and to my TV directly and the Edge is far from both.


(and completely off topic: shouldn't it be possible to mod a LD player to get a pure composite signal before it's routed into the y/c processing ???)


----------



## jd213

Hmm, it says the Edge has a 3D comb filter on the first post, while I thought the VP50/Pro have a 2D comb filter.


I have a CVSI-1 as well so I know it's quality (aside from some strange light-colored pixels appearing where they shouldn't), so it's not surprising that the Edge doesn't live up to the CVSI even if the Edge is better than previous DVDO processors. I hear the SVSI-1 is even better, but the two SVSI-1's I got off of eBay were either DOA or defective.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ff6849* /forum/post/15040007
> 
> 
> 1. I cannot get my HTPC to work through the Edge at any HDTV resolution set in the nVidia control panel. The PC video card is a nVidia 7600GT with HDMI and works fine when connected directly to my Samsung DLP via HDMI or DVI. In trying to set it up I first connected the HTPC direct to Samsung DLP, set the resolution to 1080p and then used "Resize HDTV Desktop" to eliminate the desktop overscan. Ok that works great, then I connect the HTPC to the Edge. After the HTPC boots through the Edge, initially the picture is fine but when I try to run a program or browse with IE, the Edge will lose lock, flash blue screens and the front panel LED goes red. All I can do at this point is turn off the HTPC.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ff6849* /forum/post/15040007
> 
> 
> 4. When playing a DVD on my Sony PS3 through the Edge, the audio was stuttering every now and then. I had not noticed that before but will need to experiment some more before I can say tha that this problem is with the Edge.



I have these exact same problems with mine.


Re:#1: I'm seeing the "lose lock" issue but it's not instantaneous. What's weird is it only happens we I do certain things in Windows, like bringing up a right-click menu, and usually I can recover (e.g. exit the menu). Luckily it never happens when using the Media Center software. I don't have this problem if I don't use the DVDO, or if I use component input. I have a 6600GT. The other thing I've noticed is that 1080i from the HTPC looks _horrible_ on the DVDO - all fuzzy/distorted and flickers like crazy. Doesn't happen if I bypass DVDO.


Re:#2: The audio stutters for me as well, but so far I've only noticed it on BluRay discs. DVDs seem to be fine.


I started an e-mail support thread with ABT last week and after explaining these issues (and others) to them, they are now having me mail in my unit for replacement. The general message was "something is clearly wrong with your EDGE". I'll be sending it back tomorrow.


On a side note, I must say I've been *very* happy with the professionalism and promptness of ABT's customer service. Very refreshing.


----------



## ff6849




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15054407
> 
> 
> I have these exact same problems with mine.
> 
> 
> Re:#1: I'm seeing the "lose lock" issue but it's not instantaneous. What's weird is it only happens we I do certain things in Windows, like bringing up a right-click menu, and usually I can recover (e.g. exit the menu). Luckily it never happens when using the Media Center software. I don't have this problem if I don't use the DVDO, or if I use component input. I have a 6600GT. The other thing I've noticed is that 1080i from the HTPC looks _horrible_ on the DVDO - all fuzzy/distorted and flickers like crazy. Doesn't happen if I bypass DVDO.



I tried setting 1080i on my nVidia 7600GT as suggested by gtgray and I get a great picture upon HTPC bootup. The edge showed the 1080i input @ 60Hz locked and was sending 1080p to my Samsung DLP. But when I tried to launch Internet Explorer the Edge loses lock and tries to redetect but ends up with a blue screen and red light on steady. I think the Edge loses lock when the windows application goes full screen.


----------



## ff6849




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billdag* /forum/post/15027097
> 
> 
> (2) Running the PS3 or new Pannie BD35 Blu-Ray - I get little white sparkles on the screen. The severity varies with the detail setting. Still there in Game mode so there's more to it.



I am also getting the white sparkles noise showing in the dark or black areas of the picture when watching my DirecTV receiver through the Edge. I do not see these when connecting the DirecTV to my Samsung DLP directly. Last night I was watching the news and sparkles were very obvious. They were very easy to see in the black pillar bars of a 4:3 commercial. I even saw blue spots or artifacts in a blue background area of the picture. Then I turned off the Edge with the remote and then turned it back on. Presto! All the white sparkles noise was completely gone. I watched the same channel for several hours and they never showed again. This proved to me that this problem is within the Edge itself and occurs intermittently when it is turned on. Hopefully ABT will be able to duplicate this problem and provide a fix.


----------



## MitchPope

Availability in Canada?


London Drugs is the only reseller listed on the Edge website and their price is $849 but is currently out of stock. The only other place I can find it is at TigerDirect.ca, it is in stock, but they want $1119.99 for it!! That is not just a currency shift, MSRP is US$799. Are their any authorized resellers in Ontario (Toronto)? We don't have London Drugs in Ontario.


Is it worth a trip across the border to pick one up?


----------



## ant12179

Is the Flea really worth getting to use with the Edge?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15054330
> 
> 
> And don't forget the Edge has practically no composite combfilter to speak of. It's composite inputs are really bad (same on all other DVDO units). I've compared the Edge to a CVSI-1 and to my TV directly and the Edge is far from both.
> 
> 
> (and completely off topic: shouldn't it be possible to mod a LD player to get a pure composite signal before it's routed into the y/c processing ???)



There's a thread that strays into that here . Page 3 has some good info from Hunter and Kurtis. Lots of "pure" composite talk here . Looks like you're aware of the second link though...


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ff6849* /forum/post/15055593
> 
> 
> I am also getting the white sparkles noise showing in the dark or black areas of the picture when watching my DirecTV receiver through the Edge. I do not see these when connecting the DirecTV to my Samsung DLP directly. Last night I was watching the news and sparkles were very obvious. They were very easy to see in the black pillar bars of a 4:3 commercial. I even saw blue spots or artifacts in a blue background area of the picture. Then I turned off the Edge with the remote and then turned it back on. Presto! All the white sparkles noise was completely gone. I watched the same channel for several hours and they never showed again. This proved to me that this problem is within the Edge itself and occurs intermittently when it is turned on. Hopefully ABT will be able to duplicate this problem and provide a fix.



Thank god, I was getting these on my 360 and assumed it was about to die. Again.


Will give the EDGE a reboot tonight--hopefully that clears it up!


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/15056872
> 
> 
> Is the Flea really worth getting to use with the Edge?



That really depends on how much noise there is in your sources and how picky you are about noise. I have the Flea and the Edge. As has been posted previously, the Flea handles noise better than the Edge. That said the Edge really improves the picture in many other ways. The remote and menus and user experience is all great. One might start with an Edge and add a Flea if the mosquito noise reduction on the Edge doesn't cut it for you. I have tried one, the other and both several times now and I prefer the combination.


That said, the Flea has only 2 HDMI inputs so you can't use it for everything unless you put a multiway HDMI switch in front of it, and if you do, you loose the switching on the Edge. I use the Flea to feed my Edge SAT and OTA feeds only. Edge improves SD and HD optical media plenty all by itself.


----------



## sirhc55

My Edge arrived about a week ago at a cost of $1199 Aussie dollar. It was $999 but because of the shift in dollar value it went up. RRP in Australia is now $1599.


Connections:


HDMI audio to Onkyo 705


HDMI out to Samsung LA40M81BD full HD LCD


HDMI 1 - Foxtel IQ2 cable box (due to 5.1 not being available over HDMI at this time a Toslink between IQ2 and Edge)


HDMI 2 - Samsung DVD-SH853 full HDMI connection


HDMI 3 - Samsung DVD-HR725 full HDMI connection


HDMI 4 - Toshiba XA2 full HDMI connection


HDMI 5 - Sony PS3 full HDMI connection


Component 1 - Onkyo DV-SP502 HDMI output via Edge


The Foxtel IQ2 is also connected via VCR SCART to the DVD-SH853 for off H/D recording and to the DVD-HR725 via composite for off H/D recording.


The only word I can apply to the Edge's performance is - superb. Every component in the chain works flawlessly and there is a marked improvement in the video quality.


Anchor Bay - you have a winner


----------



## Chuck Back




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MitchPope* /forum/post/15056610
> 
> 
> Availability in Canada?
> 
> 
> London Drugs is the only reseller listed on the Edge website and their price is $849 but is currently out of stock. The only other place I can find it is at TigerDirect.ca, it is in stock, but they want $1119.99 for it!! That is not just a currency shift, MSRP is US$799. Are their any authorized resellers in Ontario (Toronto)? We don't have London Drugs in Ontario.
> 
> 
> Is it worth a trip across the border to pick one up?



FYI - EDGE is available at a lot of independent dealers and installers, plus the Magnolia A/V stores (not Magnolia Home Theater) and Vann's, in addition to Amazon.com, B&H, Beach Camera, Buy.com, Datavis.com, New Egg, One Call, Projector People and Tiger Direct.


Chuck


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MitchPope* /forum/post/15056610
> 
> 
> Availability in Canada?
> 
> 
> London Drugs is the only reseller listed on the Edge website and their price is $849 but is currently out of stock. The only other place I can find it is at TigerDirect.ca, it is in stock, but they want $1119.99 for it!! That is not just a currency shift, MSRP is US$799. Are their any authorized resellers in Ontario (Toronto)? We don't have London Drugs in Ontario.
> 
> 
> Is it worth a trip across the border to pick one up?



Mitch be patient.I talked to London drugs to day and they have 220 units on back order and they did confirm the pricing they have been advertising.They have been told they will have them by x-mas,maybe a week or so earlier.


----------



## ta-kid

Question guys,is the Flea even avaliable anymore brand new.??


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15060712
> 
> 
> Question guys,is the Flea even avaliable anymore brand new.??



I could suggest doing a search for "Flea avaliable", but that wouldn't be very useful.










See post #2014


----------



## Dundas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MitchPope* /forum/post/15056610
> 
> 
> Availability in Canada?
> 
> 
> London Drugs is the only reseller listed on the Edge website and their price is $849 but is currently out of stock. The only other place I can find it is at TigerDirect.ca, it is in stock, but they want $1119.99 for it!! That is not just a currency shift, MSRP is US$799. Are their any authorized resellers in Ontario (Toronto)? We don't have London Drugs in Ontario.
> 
> 
> Is it worth a trip across the border to pick one up?



Another Canadian alternative is:
http://www.complete-it.ca/videoprocessors/DVDO.php 

but they want $999.


----------



## jackox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15061127
> 
> 
> I could suggest doing a search for "Flea avaliable", but that wouldn't be very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See post #2014



You must contact Algolith, they do direct sales untile stock last.


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jackox* /forum/post/15062542
> 
> 
> You must contact Algolith, they do direct sales untile stock last.



Spoke with Michel Forbes at Algolith and the price for the Flea is $597 but shipping is around $50 or $60 (FedEx ground). Shipping is outrageous.


----------



## Gary J

Actually the price is outrageous unless maybe you watch SD broadcast all day.


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/15063858
> 
> 
> Spoke with Michel Forbes at Algolith and the price for the Flea is $597 but shipping is around $50 or $60 (FedEx ground). Shipping is outrageous.



I spoke with him again and I didn't know they are based in Canada. The service is for 2 day shipping but he said he could lower the service if needed.


----------



## jp_stargazer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/15063858
> 
> 
> Spoke with Michel Forbes at Algolith and the price for the Flea is $597 but shipping is around $50 or $60 (FedEx ground). Shipping is outrageous.



I considered getting a Flea to work with my VP50 about 2-3 months ago. When I contacted Algolith then, the price was $800, so $60 shipping doesn't sound like a big deal compared to the $200 price drop.


I keep trying to convince a friend to get an Edge because I want to compare it with my VP50...perhaps he is reluctant because he senses my alterior motives.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/15063858
> 
> 
> Spoke with Michel Forbes at Algolith and the price for the Flea is $597 but shipping is around $50 or $60 (FedEx ground). Shipping is outrageous.



Any time you cross an international border, expect the shipping cost to increase 2x over what the comparable distance ought to cost.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/15063858
> 
> 
> Spoke with Michel Forbes at Algolith and the price for the Flea is $597 but shipping is around $50 or $60 (FedEx ground). Shipping is outrageous.



hey - it could be worse...several of us are looking at the new Vizio 50" plasma - the new one with the Reon - very low price, and so far only available direct from Vizio....


but - shipping to Iowa - $697; to MA - $1297 !!











back ot - I wish someone in IA had a Flea to borrow - would be curious to see one with my Edge, on my pj, before dropping the coin. (and if anyone has a Flea - bring it over, you can see an Edge.







)


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/14789437
> 
> 
> I had an issue this evening with my production Edge. The source in this case is a TiVo Series 3 DVR set for 'native' output playing a 720p recording of the Fox show Bones. The display is a Samsung HL-S6188 DLP. During this one hour recording I encountered 6-8 dropout events. The events were not repeatable when I went backwards and replayed. When the event occured, the screen 'blinked' and went to solid blue with the yellow square in the upper right indicating the source name and then the image returned to normal. The audio was not impacted and played seamlessly throughout the event which would seem to indicate that the HDMI link was not 'dropped'. The video dropout was about a second in duration. Without Edge, Ive never seen anything like this from the TiVo/Display combination. After the end of the show I switched to a CBS recording in 1080i and saw no events. I went back to Fox live after the CBS show and saw no more events. Not sure what is going on.... Any ideas? I sent an email to Edge support.



I've had my Edge for about a week and have experienced a similar problem with audio (but not video).

Source: TiVo Series3, native (mostly 1080i), DD audio, HDMI

Source: TViX M-6500a, 1080i/p, DD audio, HDMI

AVR: Onkyo TX-NR 905, audio only HDMI

Display: Sony KDS-50A3000

Cables: Monoprice HDMI 1.3a Category 2 Certified CL2 Rated, 22AWG, 25ft (to source) and 24AWG, 10ft to receiver (others unchanged).


As long as the audio is routed through the Edge, I hear scores of very short, non-repeatable audio dropouts (no distortion) every hour. It's a continuous stream of micro silences, which occur every few seconds. If I bypass the Edge (say via SPDIF to AVR), no problem. The picture is unaffected. This is very annoying and renders the Edge nearly unusable.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/15057384
> 
> 
> That really depends on how much noise there is in your sources and how picky you are about noise. I have the Flea and the Edge. As has been posted previously, the Flea handles noise better than the Edge. That said the Edge really improves the picture in many other ways. The remote and menus and user experience is all great. One might start with an Edge and add a Flea if the mosquito noise reduction on the Edge doesn't cut it for you. I have tried one, the other and both several times now and I prefer the combination.
> 
> 
> That said, the Flea has only 2 HDMI inputs so you can't use it for everything unless you put a multiway HDMI switch in front of it, and if you do, you loose the switching on the Edge. I use the Flea to feed my Edge SAT and OTA feeds only. Edge improves SD and HD optical media plenty all by itself.



I use the FLEA with all my broadcast sources and VUDU box so I have 5 devices running through it, 3 HDTiVos, one VUDU, and the FIOS HD STB. The FLEA does a superb job cleaning up the broadcast images.

And after using it for the past 2 or 3 years, it would be difficult for me to watch broadcast content without it on my main display.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/15063858
> 
> 
> Spoke with Michel Forbes at Algolith and the price for the Flea is $597 but shipping is around $50 or $60 (FedEx ground). Shipping is outrageous.




That's a great price. I bought mine from AVS a long time ago and even with the discount it was a few hundred more than that.

If I could easily sell my VP50pro I would seriously consider using the proceeds to get another EDGE and FLEA.


----------



## cpcat

I owned the Flea for some time. I sold it after I upgraded to MPEG4 with D* as I didn't see the need any longer.


I can think of a few problems using the Edge and Flea together. First, the Flea has a bug that converts any RGB input to PC levels so for RGB sources you'll need to account for that. YCbCr isn't a problem. Second, the Flea doesn't pass multichannel PCM audio. Third, the Flea doesn't pass or process 1080p60 (but will pass 1080p24).


That's a fair amount to consider and would definitely effect the setup of the Flea and furthermore will make its relative utility system-dependent.


Those with RGB sources (many Sat/cable boxes) would need a separate toggle for PC input level on the Edge for that input. The current production Edge firmware won't do this.


----------



## djos

Has anyone connected an LG BH200 Super Blu HD-DVD/BluRay player up to an EDGE?


If so how well did the EDGE handle the LG's flaky HDMI implementation? (where there any dropouts? etc)


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15066060
> 
> 
> I owned the Flea for some time. I sold it after I upgraded to MPEG4 with D* as I didn't see the need any longer.
> 
> 
> I can think of a few problems using the Edge and Flea together. First, the Flea has a bug that converts any RGB input to PC levels so for RGB sources you'll need to account for that. YCbCr isn't a problem. Second, the Flea doesn't pass multichannel PCM audio. Third, the Flea doesn't pass or process 1080p60 (but will pass 1080p24).
> 
> 
> That's a fair amount to consider and would definitely effect the setup of the Flea and furthermore will make its relative utility system-dependent.
> 
> 
> Those with RGB sources (many Sat/cable boxes) would need a separate toggle for PC input level on the Edge for that input. The current production Edge firmware won't do this.



When you say it won't pass1080p/60 or process it? It will pass 480i/p and say 720p stuff over digital cable correct? What you are saying is that say you upconvert a SDDVD to 1080p60 you won't get a signal through the unit?


Also re: PCM. . .can you pass bitsreams of any kind? This has me all confused then. You really can't use it with SDDVD or Bluray if you want. It's mostly for digital TV I'm seeing?


Aaron if you can also chime in here being that you had one also. Thanks for all the input.


jimi


----------



## cpcat

It will accept/process 480i/480p/720p/1080i.


It will pass 1080p24.


It will not accept 1080p60.


If you normally output 1080p60 from the Edge to the display then the Flea will obviously need to be upstream from the Edge.


It would work fine for 1080i/1080p24/480i/480p from BD/DVD upstream from the Edge. You want to feed Edge native signals anyway.


The Flea has two inputs, so you could run a sat/cable box and a BD/DVD player to it upstream of the Edge. However, rememember that an RGB input to the Flea will be converted to PC levels. A YCbCr input will remain at video levels. This means you could conceivably end up with RGB from a Sat box, YCbCr from a BD player going through the Flea and to the edge, one at PC levels while the other at video levels. This would be cumbersome as you'd need to manually adjust/recalibrate each time you switched sources.


Flea passes legacy bistream audio/2 channel PCM and that's it.


----------



## jimim

Oh IC. This thing is deff geared to digital tv. I can always use it for just that. That was what it sparked my interest for anyway. Can you go over the output thing again? I'm not really getting it?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15066435
> 
> 
> It will accept/process 480i/480p/720p/1080i.
> 
> 
> It will pass 1080p24.
> 
> 
> It will not accept 1080p60.
> 
> 
> If you normally output 1080p60 from the Edge to the display then the Flea will obviously need to be upstream from the Edge.
> 
> 
> It would work fine for 1080i/1080p24/480i/480p from BD/DVD upstream from the Edge. You want to feed Edge native signals anyway.
> 
> 
> The Flea has two inputs, so you could run a sat/cable box and a BD/DVD player to it upstream of the Edge. However, rememember that an RGB input to the Flea will be converted to PC levels. A YCbCr input will remain at video levels. This means you could conceivably end up with RGB from a Sat box, YCbCr from a BD player going through the Flea and to the edge, one at PC levels while the other at video levels. This would be cumbersome as you'd need to manually adjust/recalibrate each time you switched sources.
> 
> 
> Flea passes legacy bistream audio/2 channel PCM and that's it.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp_stargazer* /forum/post/15064118
> 
> 
> I keep trying to convince a friend to get an Edge because I want to compare it with my VP50...perhaps he is reluctant because he senses my alterior motives.



doesn't joerod have a vp50? or does he have a pro? i've forgotten...


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15065344
> 
> 
> hey - it could be worse...several of us are looking at the new Vizio 50" plasma - the new one with the Reon - very low price, and so far only available direct from Vizio....
> 
> 
> but - shipping to Iowa - $697; to MA - $1297 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ot - I wish someone in IA had a Flea to borrow - would be curious to see one with my Edge, on my pj, before dropping the coin. (and if anyone has a Flea - bring it over, you can see an Edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



It's going to seem even more expensive when you have to buy another one in 18 months


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jp_stargazer* /forum/post/15064118
> 
> 
> I considered getting a Flea to work with my VP50 about 2-3 months ago. When I contacted Algolith then, the price was $800, so $60 shipping doesn't sound like a big deal compared to the $200 price drop.
> 
> 
> I keep trying to convince a friend to get an Edge because I want to compare it with my VP50...perhaps he is reluctant because he senses my alterior motives.



I've looked at both. The vp50 is much better for me because of the Display Profiles and the greater control over just about everything. I've got a few sources;

SkyHD (576p PREP and 1080i output, locked to 50Hz, generally set to Auto or Film Bias)

Oppo 970 DVD (locked to 50Hz (R2) and 48Hz (R1) output

Tosh ep30 HD DVD

xbox 360 (720p with cadence detect off)

Wii (needs unlocked 50Hz output because of the sync bug over component with SNES/MD games)

occassional PS2 and Gamecube over s-video and even a Samsung Nuon I drag out once a year.


You can't really quite do all that and have it all auto-configured with the EDGE properly. But the image quality is similar and for the price you can't complain... but I'd never swap.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15066825
> 
> 
> Oh IC. This thing is deff geared to digital tv. I can always use it for just that. That was what it sparked my interest for anyway. Can you go over the output thing again? I'm not really getting it?



There are 3 color space choices for HDMI output: RGB, 444 YCbCr, and 422 YCbCr. The Sat/Cable box may or may not have any indication of what it uses in its literature or menus. However, the Edge will tell you what colorspace is input in the input info display. The Flea will also tell you in its info display. If HDMI RGB is used, the Flea has a bug which will convert the signal to "PC levels" which means the brightness/contrast setting will need to be calibrated differently than for a signal at "video levels". What most will notice is that the picture is "too dark". If HDMI YCbCr is used, then video levels are maintained and there's no need for adjustment as it will be the same as your other HDMI sources.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15067274
> 
> 
> There are 3 color space choices for HDMI output: RGB, 444 YCbCr, and 422 YCbCr. The Sat/Cable box may or may not have any indication of what it uses in its literature or menus. However, the Edge will tell you what colorspace is input in the input info display. The Flea will also tell you in its info display. If HDMI RGB is used, the Flea has a bug which will convert the signal to "PC levels" which means the brightness/contrast setting will need to be calibrated differently than for a signal at "video levels". What most will notice is that the picture is "too dark". If HDMI YCbCr is used, then video levels are maintained and there's no need for adjustment as it will be the same as your other HDMI sources.



Ok got you. I never really looked into my comcast 8300 output. I assumed it was RBG, but we all know what happens when you assume . . .


that would be a problem then. I usually output diff HDMI colorspaces. I know the edge converts everything to rbg so then couldn't the flea just go after, i mean towards the display?


jimi


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15067341
> 
> 
> Ok got you. I never really looked into my comcast 8300 output. I assumed it was RBG, but we all know what happens when you assume . . .
> 
> 
> that would be a problem then. I usually output diff HDMI colorspaces. I know the edge converts everything to rbg so then couldn't the flea just go after, i mean towards the display?
> 
> 
> jimi




The Edge processes internally using 422 YCbCr at 10 bit resolution.


You are correct in that the current Edge production firmware only offers RGB output.


You can only place the Flea after the Edge if the Edge is set to output an acceptable/processable resolution to the Flea. This means you are limited to 480i/480p/720p/1080i. However, you ideally should output the native resolution of your display from the Edge. This means 1080p60 or 768p for most. Therefore, most would opt to place the Flea before Edge and feed the display native res.


----------



## shingdaz

Just received my Edge Today!!!... In peices!!??...the crappy courier or someone beat the box up so bad that it looked like somone sold me a piece of used equipment packaged in an old DVDO box that had been sitting in someone's closet/garage for the last 10 years? Not only was the box beat up, but when I attempted to shake the box to confirm any styrofoam support inside the original packaging I could hear things clunking around loosley. They wouldn't let me open it (even in such a crappy condition) so I had to refuse it, contacted the shipper and they told me another one will be shipped out next week for me. Was sort of looking forward to trying it out today though. Have to wait another week or two now. Is it only me but why do I see Wal-mart packing these things on thier shelves for under $400? Advertised as a glorfied HDMI switcher ~ scaler ~ de-interlacer fancy device gadget thingy? LOL.


----------



## ccotenj

shingdaz, you might want to wait until you actually USE it before making the walmart commentary...


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15075572
> 
> 
> shingdaz, you might want to wait until you actually USE it before making the walmart commentary...



Hey now go easy on big ol' Wlamart. Aren't they one of the only chains who pulled a profit last quarter with how bad things are. They must be doing something right!


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15077008
> 
> 
> Hey now go easy on big ol' Wlamart. Aren't they one of the only chains who pulled a profit last quarter with how bad things are. They must be doing something right!



I don't think Walmart sells anything not made in China. Where is the Edge manufactured?


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/15065574
> 
> 
> . . . .
> 
> As long as the audio is routed through the Edge, I hear scores of very short, non-repeatable audio dropouts (no distortion) every hour. It's a continuous stream of micro silences, which occur every few seconds. If I bypass the Edge (say via SPDIF to AVR), no problem. The picture is unaffected. This is very annoying and renders the Edge nearly unusable.



I re-arranged everything, restored factory defaults, swapped cables and set up all over again. No joy.


1. At best, for DD I get constant, short audio dropouts from TiVo Series3 and TViX; at worst I get "motorboating." This also occurs for DDEX and DD TrueHD. PCM and DTS/DTS-HD MA work fine.


2. The Edge cannot even complete negotiation with my Samsung BD-UP5000 DF player. After the initial splash screen, just a blinking LED on the Edge and flashing screen on the TV. Anyone else using this source?


3. My only source the Edge plays nice with (at least with audio) is an Onkyo DV-SP1000. It passes DD.


Do these problems sound like a defective Edge, immature firmware or a poor setup? If I don't solve them it's back to the drawing board or me and back to Amazon for the Edge.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15075572
> 
> 
> shingdaz, you might want to wait until you actually USE it before making the walmart commentary...



Don't think I'm insulting the unit> DVDO could make a killing selling these to wal-mart. And why not make these in china? They would be good if not better quality.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/15079801
> 
> 
> I re-arranged everything, restored factory defaults, swapped cables and set up all over again. No joy.
> 
> 
> 1. At best, for DD I get constant, short audio dropouts from TiVo Series3 and TViX; at worst I get "motorboating." This also occurs for DDEX and DD TrueHD. PCM and DTS/DTS-HD MA work fine.
> 
> 
> 2. The Edge cannot even complete negotiation with my Samsung BD-UP5000 DF player. After the initial splash screen, just a blinking LED on the Edge and flashing screen on the TV. Anyone else using this source?
> 
> 
> 3. My only source the Edge plays nice with (at least with audio) is an Onkyo DV-SP1000. It passes DD.
> 
> 
> Do these problems sound like a defective Edge, immature firmware or a poor setup? If I don't solve them it's back to the drawing board or me and back to Amazon for the Edge.



I've actually been having a similar audio problem with my Edge. I haven't had a great deal of time to test it out, but my first step was going to be switching the hdmi cable. I'm also using a TiVo, so perhaps our problem lies there?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15079820
> 
> 
> I've actually been having a similar audio problem with my Edge. I haven't had a great deal of time to test it out, but my first step was going to be switching the hdmi cable. I'm also using a TiVo, so perhaps our problem lies there?



Im also having an intermittent audio problem with my Edge with my TiVo S3 or SA8300 sending Dolby. Sometimes it will send rapid popping pulse sounds instead of program audio. The receiver indicates it is getting Dolby but all I hear is a machine gun going crazy. power cycling the Edge corrects the problem. I will have to pay better attention to see if its Dolby 5.1 or 2.0 as Im not sure.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15079820
> 
> 
> . . . my first step was going to be switching the hdmi cable. I'm also using a TiVo, so perhaps our problem lies there?



Cable: tried that. No help.

TiVo: also has problems with TViX (media streamer) and Blu-ray player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15079896
> 
> 
> Im also having an intermittent audio problem with my Edge with my TiVo S3 or SA8300 sending Dolby. Sometimes it will send rapid popping pulse sounds instead of program audio. The receiver indicates it is getting Dolby but all I hear is a machine gun going crazy. power cycling the Edge corrects the problem. I will have to pay better attention to see if its Dolby 5.1 or 2.0 as Im not sure.



"rapid popping pulse sounds": what I called "motorboating" above? I had problems with 5.1 but not 2.0 (from DVD player).

power cycle: didn't try that, but shouldn't have to.


Anyway, I've already RMA'd it. Maybe I'll buy another when it's finished.


----------



## Likvid

is this product a joke or what? i can't seem to find any reference to builtin pixelmapping patterns in the manual?


That defeats the whole purpose in buying this product, if the Edge can't provide patterns then alot of people will NOT run 1:1 pixelmapped as they can't confirm it.


I had the VP50 and the Lumagen all with built in patterns to tweak everything.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

Yes, it is a total joke to expect a $799 scaler to compete with a $3000 one! Seriously, do you think the Edge should do EVERYTHING the VP50 should? If that were the case, why would anyone ever want a VP50. The Edge is designed for a specific market and what it does, it does very very well. I speak from experience as a previous owner of the vp50 pro and a beta tester on the Edge.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Likvid* /forum/post/15083509
> 
> 
> is this product a joke or what? i can't seem to find any reference to builtin pixelmapping patterns in the manual?
> 
> 
> That defeats the whole purpose in buying this product, if the Edge can't provide patterns then alot of people will NOT run 1:1 pixelmapped as they can't confirm it.
> 
> 
> I had the VP50 and the Lumagen all with built in patterns to tweak everything.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Likvid* /forum/post/15083509
> 
> 
> That defeats the whole purpose in buying this product, if the Edge can't provide patterns then alot of people will NOT run 1:1 pixelmapped as they can't confirm it.



No it doesn't. The Edge is designed to map to a limited range of panels, that and a few other missing features provide for a low cost.


Does the 1080P output map exactly to my Sony 1080p projector? I don't know, but the image looks excellent.


I was not expecting to get a "VP" processor for the cost of the Edge.


Do I wish there were a few more features. Absolutely! But I understand some additional features will come with software updates, so I will enjoy the Edge in it's current form and look forward to updates when they are released.


Pixel mapping confirmation is not on the top of my short list of upgrades. It would be nice to confirm, but unnecessary from my observations so far.


----------



## Q of BanditZ

Let me boil this down for myself and probably other lurkers. Edge owners and testers please fill in this blank:


"A person should consider buying a DVDO EDGE if/because:... "



Thanks.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/15083572
> 
> 
> "A person should consider buying a DVDO EDGE if/because:... "



Because it looks very cool in the AV rack!







But seriously...


Follow this link to a page with a very nice video on the Edge in the lower right corner of the page. http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/ 


Follow this link to the product brochure on the Edge. http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/product.php 


I don't see any point in reiterating the story these two links so clearly tell.


Enjoy!


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Likvid* /forum/post/15083509
> 
> 
> is this product a joke or what? i can't seem to find any reference to builtin pixelmapping patterns in the manual?
> 
> 
> That defeats the whole purpose in buying this product, if the Edge can't provide patterns then alot of people will NOT run 1:1 pixelmapped as they can't confirm it.
> 
> 
> I had the VP50 and the Lumagen all with built in patterns to tweak everything.



My EDGE handle 1:1 pixel mapping. You just use the proper test pattern from a test disc, and with the DLP sets i've used, it's pretty obvious if it's 1:1 or not.


----------



## Likvid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/15083544
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a total joke to expect a $799 scaler to compete with a $3000 one! Seriously, do you think the Edge should do EVERYTHING the VP50 should? If that were the case, why would anyone ever want a VP50. The Edge is designed for a specific market and what it does, it does very very well. I speak from experience as a previous owner of the vp50 pro and a beta tester on the Edge.



Then it's a total waste of $799 which i can save, you can't even adjust the timings.


There is no way getting "perfect" 1:1 mapping without that feature with all displays on the market.


I am glad i didn't jump into it as you can get a refurbished VP50 for less money today on Ebay.


Do you buy a new car with two wheels?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Likvid* /forum/post/15083932
> 
> 
> Then it's a total waste of $799 which i can save, you can't even adjust the timings.
> 
> 
> There is no way getting "perfect" 1:1 mapping without that feature with all displays on the market.
> 
> 
> I am glad i didn't jump into it as you can get a refurbished VP50 for less money today on Ebay.
> 
> *Do you buy a new car with two wheels?*



Nice example of a bad analogy.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Likvid* /forum/post/15083932
> 
> 
> Do you buy a new car with two wheels?



Well, you do when it can do this!


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Likvid* /forum/post/15083932
> 
> 
> Then it's a total waste of $799 which i can save, you can't even adjust the timings.
> 
> 
> There is no way getting "perfect" 1:1 mapping without that feature with all displays on the market.
> 
> 
> I am glad i didn't jump into it as you can get a refurbished VP50 for less money today on Ebay.
> 
> 
> Do you buy a new car with two wheels?



Good please buy the used VP50 and go to that thread for your wonderful insight.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/15083952
> 
> 
> Nice example of a bad analogy.



Car analogies are almost always terrible and a personal pet peeve of mine. I belong to over 40 forums and car analogies persist whether people are talking about video processors or guitars. I think there should be government intervention to ban car analogies from any internet forums that aren't directly car related. lol


----------



## gtgray

The Edge like any device with user upgradeable is a work in progress. I am very glad I jumped in early to sign up for the beta program. I don't know anything about production firmware releases but the Edge is a good value today and the software development for it is very serious and ongoing. This device has excellent support. I am pretty confident future production software releases will make it very clear to all who own one the Edge is excellent and critical part of your AV chain.


----------



## cmangeot

I connect my Wii with the three RCA cables.

when using optical audio out: no sound.

when using hdmi audio out: here comes the sound.

I guess this is a bug.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/15084295
> 
> 
> The Edge like any device with user upgradeable is a work in progress . . . and the software development for it is very serious and ongoing. . . . future production software releases will make it very clear to all who own one the Edge is excellent and critical part of your AV chain.



My point exactly: it's not finished. When it is, I may try again. As of now, however, my "chain" is actually less functional with the Edge than without. Maybe I do need a VP50 Pro. I just don't want to spend that much.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/15083572
> 
> 
> Let me boil this down for myself and probably other lurkers. Edge owners and testers please fill in this blank:
> 
> 
> "A person should consider buying a DVDO EDGE if:... "
> 
> 
> Thanks.



they are looking for excellent deinterlacing, very good scaling, and hdmi switching, all in a simple to use unit that is virtually plug and play. One should purchase an Edge "because" it provices core dl and scaling similar (if not identical) to that of the VP50 and VP50Pro, at a fraction of the cost, in an easier to use package. It is also an excellent alternative to a VP50, in that it also adds rudimentary noise reduction, edge enhancement, and detail enhancement.


One should *not* purchase an Edge if they desire output timings that the Edge does not, and will not provide. ex - I'm using an Edge with my crt projector -- with the Edge, I can no longer send my projector 960p, nor 72mHz outputs, nor can I adjust porches. Doesn't bother me a bit - even tho I'm limited to 1080i60, 720p60, and 1080p60, the picture is *as good or better* than the one I get using my VP50. For under 1K. And I get 6 hdmi inputs, and a much improved method of firmware upgrade.


As I've stated before, I no longer use my VP50. If I thought anyone was silly enough to purchase it for more than the price of an Edge, I'd sell it tomorrow. (or today







)


I am a beta tester of the Edge. Within its design limitations, it does everything the VPs do. What more could you want for $799?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15085301
> 
> 
> And I get 4 hdmi inputs, and a much improved method of firmware upgrade.



Actually there are 6 HDMI ins which gives EDGE an advantage over the VP50 and VP50PRO that more people can benefit from, with the proliferation of HDMI devices.


----------



## MitchPope




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmangeot* /forum/post/15084314
> 
> 
> I connect my Wii with the three RCA cables.
> 
> when using optical audio out: no sound.
> 
> when using hdmi audio out: here comes the sound.
> 
> I guess this is a bug.



Are you sure you don't have to select "Optical Out" like a PS3? It may be set to HDMI for audio and video. Does it default after a FW update?


----------



## kram1

Is the EDGE a good budget choice to go with my JVC RS1 ?

If not what would be a better choice ?


I Want something with HDMI


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15044782
> 
> 
> I'm considering the Edge, but would like to know before purchasing if it will output native rate to my display.
> 
> 
> I've got a 5 year old Panny TH-50PHD6UY 768p plasma. It will accept native rate (1366x768) via its DVI input. In reading through this thread as well as the Edge FAQ on the Anchor Bay web site, my understanding is that the Edge will, in fact, output 768p if the attached display provides this as its preferred resolution via a correctly formatted EDID. Therein is my ultimate question, namely if my Panny is providing a properly formatted EDID.
> 
> 
> I've connected the display to my laptop and used the EDID Viewer utility to display the EDID information from the Windows registry. While it displays a lot of information, this seems to be the relevant section:
> 
> Preferred Detailed Timing:
> 
> Pixel Clock : 86.71 Mhz
> 
> Horizontal Active : 1366 pixels
> 
> Horizontal Blanking : 426 pixels
> 
> Horizontal Sync Offset : 32 pixels
> 
> Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 181 pixels
> 
> Horizontal Border : 0 pixels
> 
> Horizontal Size : 1100 mm
> 
> Vertical Active : 806 lines
> 
> Vertical Blanking : 38 lines
> 
> Vertical Sync Offset : 16 lines
> 
> Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 35 lines
> 
> Vertical Border : 0 lines
> 
> Vertical Size : 364 mm
> 
> Input Type : Digital Separate
> 
> Interlaced : False
> 
> VerticalPolarity : False
> 
> HorizontalPolarity : False
> I've contacted DVDO technical support and discussed with them, and offered to email them the EDID dump to get their opinion, but they didn't seem particularly interested (perhaps understandably). Can anyone here offer an opinion as to whether my plasma is correctly communicating its 768p preferred resolution via its EDID, and whether the Edge will then correctly output 768p to the plasma?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Mike



Well, to answer my own question, the Edge sees the preferred timing as 640x480, so no NR for this plasma.


Mike


----------



## Fudoh

It's just an idea and it involves and additional investment, but there are externel EDID boxes which can be programmed with anything you like and which sit between the video source (EDGE) and your display.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15087068
> 
> 
> Well, to answer my own question, the Edge sees the preferred timing as 640x480, so no NR for this plasma.
> 
> 
> Mike



you know, you don't _have_ to go with the preferred timing. My preferred timing is 1080p - but I only stay there long enough to change the output settings to the framerate I want.


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15087099
> 
> 
> It's just an idea and it involves and additional investment, but there are externel EDID boxes which can be programmed with anything you like and which sit between the video source (EDGE) and your display.



I did some brief research into these last week, but never could find anything that I felt comfortable would allow me to change the preferred timing. The typical application for these seems to be to allow the display to be turned off but still present the appropriate signalling to the source so that it thinks the display is still active.


If you could point me to a box that would allow me to change to modify the EDID, I'd definitely take a look at it.


Mike


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15087202
> 
> 
> you know, you don't _have_ to go with the preferred timing. My preferred timing is 1080p - but I only stay there long enough to change the output settings to the framerate I want.



Yes, I know, but if I go with an external video processor, even one as modestly priced as the Edge, I'd want native rate to justify my expenditure.










Mike


----------



## eiren

I have to say I am loving the EDGE at the moment. Would recommend people buy one if it looks interesting or potential useful to their set-up. I expect that with the next official production software release these things will start disappearing from stock fairly rapidly.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/15088218
> 
> 
> I have to say I am loving the EDGE at the moment. Would recommend people buy one if it looks interesting or potential useful to their set-up. I expect that with the next official production software release these things will start disappearing from stock fairly rapidly.




"_*Next"*_ official production software release? I can't find the current one.







Where on the Anchor Bay web site can it be found???


Thanks,


A_C


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15088477
> 
> 
> "_*Next"*_ official production software release? I can't find the current one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on the Anchor Bay web site can it be found???
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> A_C



The 'current' one is what came on the production units. There havent been any new public firmware releases since the product was made 'generally available'.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15087777
> 
> 
> Yes, I know, but if I go with an external video processor, even one as modestly priced as the Edge, I'd want native rate to justify my expenditure.



Before giving up on the EDGE, start by feeding your TV the highest resolution that it will accept. Then dial in the image size settings on the EDGE and your TV...I think you will be impressed by the result.


You have a 768p commercial Panny, so here are my settings as an example:


EDGE

Auto Output (1080p60, which is the preferred rez for my TV)

Underscan 5.6%


50PH11UK

H-POS 0

H-SIZE 2

V-POS 1

V-SIZE 2


The result is zero overscan for Blu-ray (PS3) and DVD (Oppo 981). When watching shows on D*, I usually use 2.6-3.0% Zoom on the EDGE to mask the signal junk on some SD programs.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15087068
> 
> 
> Well, to answer my own question, the Edge sees the preferred timing as 640x480, so no NR for this plasma.
> 
> 
> Mike



ouch- that's a bummer. just out of curiosity did you ever run moninfo.exe ?


also does any of the info at http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...&post3686142 help?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/15080265
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll buy another when it's finished.



one last note; I had a VP30, and a VP50; the Edge is already more "mature" than the VPs were six months out of the gate. The Edge with shipping firmware is far more stable and forgiving than the early productions VPs.


I recall *lots* of posts with major unfixed problems; problems that did get solved. With the Edge, we're already farther along the curve, and things will likely only get better as time goes on.


(and you can always buy a 50pro, or a Lumagen. ya know, after a while, the weekly updates I see on the Lummy site could become a drag too....kinda makes me (semi) happy that DVDO only releases a firmware when it is a fairly major upgrade or fix)


----------



## diggumsmax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15090028
> 
> 
> one last note; I had a VP30, and a VP50; the Edge is already more "mature" than the VPs were six months out of the gate. The Edge with shipping firmware is far more stable and forgiving than the early productions VPs.
> 
> 
> I recall *lots* of posts with major unfixed problems; problems that did get solved. With the Edge, we're already farther along the curve, and things will likely only get better as time goes on.
> 
> 
> (and you can always buy a 50pro, or a Lumagen. ya know, after a while, the weekly updates I see on the Lummy site could become a drag too....kinda makes me (semi) happy that DVDO only releases a firmware when it is a fairly major upgrade or fix)



Also updating the firmware on the EDGE is a breeze and probably takes most people 5-10 minutes at max. Updating the firmware on a VPXX model took 30-45 minutes minimum.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggumsmax* /forum/post/15090173
> 
> 
> Also updating the firmware on the EDGE is a breeze and probably takes most people 5-10 minutes at max.



I've got it down to less than a minute with alot of practice


----------



## shingdaz

I think the timings would be a major sell factor for someone in Europe, since apparently they have both 60HZ and 50HZ SD sources where the 50pro would be able to switch automatically.


Are any of the Beta Tester's allowed to reveal what future firmware updates will be availble with the edge? > I'm sure they have discussed numerous options, and from the sounds of it they mentioned that this factor alone would get the edge flying off the shelves, so can somone clarify what sort of future developments will occur or at least when?


I would like to see the Edge switch it's outputs according to what input is being fed> 24P in 24P out and 60HZ in 60HZ out ~ And the option to turn that auto feature off any-time.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15091846
> 
> 
> Are any of the Beta Tester's allowed to reveal what future firmware updates will be availble with the edge?



nope. no can do.


----------



## billdag

Hi ff6849,

Since I last posted there have been a few new developments.

My sparkles returned again and I changed everything I could think of and always came backto the Edge. I arranged for an RMA and 2 days later I had a brand new one with ALL ISSUES RESOLVED except for the PC losing connection. Last night I went to Display Properties/Settings/Troubleshoot from my Windows desktop and un-ticked the "Enable Write Combining" Box. I had read that it could interfere with some video output. Well, I ran the PC through the Edge for a couple of hours after that and it was rock solid. No matter what I tried to do - starting, stopping, canceling movies, moving re-sized around, muting sound etc. it never lost the picture. I'll be testing it more when I get home tonight, but so far so good.

Ken is name of the guy at DVDO who OK'd the RMA after I spoke with him.

Good luck!

Billdag


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15091882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are any of the Beta Tester's allowed to reveal what future firmware updates will be availble with the edge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope. no can do.
Click to expand...


i don't think i'm betraying the letter or spirit of the NDA by 'leaking' my opinion that the firmwares being tested are "good".


and even without regard to the beta process, just based on their history with other products, it's safe to say there is hope for new features that customers have been asking for...


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15092417
> 
> 
> i don't think i'm betraying the letter or spirit of the NDA by 'leaking' my opinion that the firmwares being tested are "good".
> 
> 
> and even without regard to the beta process, just based on their history with other products, it's safe to say there is hope for new features that customers have been asking for...



Question re: color space. I know everything out is RBG. Question. If I am inputting 480i to up it to 1080p60 out what color space should I send into the Edge if I have the choice of 422, 444, RBG reg, and RBG expand?


Also if I feed a 1080p60 signal or 1080p24 and want to passthrough the signal, no processing, will the signal still be transferred to RBG or will it stay what I send it in as such as 422?


thanks,

jim


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15090015
> 
> 
> ouch- that's a bummer. just out of curiosity did you ever run moninfo.exe ?



Yes I did, along with a couple of other EDID viewer programs. Here's the moninfo results:

*

Monitor

Model name............... TH-50P**6

Windows description...... Generic PnP Monitor

Manufacturer............. Panasonic

Plug and Play ID......... MEIA017

Serial number............ 383

Manufacture date......... 2003, ISO week 44

-------------------------

EDID revision............ 1.1

Input signal type........ Analog 0.700,0.300 (1.0V p-p)

Sync input support....... Separate, Composite, Sync-on-green

Display type............. RGB color

Screen size.............. 1100 x 620 mm (49.7 in)

Power management......... Standby

Extension blocs.......... None

-------------------------

DDC/CI................... n/a


Color characteristics

Default color space...... Non-sRGB

Display gamma............ 2.20

Red chromaticity......... Rx 0.640 - Ry 0.345

Green chromaticity....... Gx 0.291 - Gy 0.635

Blue chromaticity........ Bx 0.163 - By 0.093

White point (default).... Wx 0.288 - Wy 0.296

Additional descriptors... None


Timing characteristics

Horizontal scan range.... 15-110kHz

Vertical scan range...... 48-120Hz

Video bandwidth.......... 2550MHz

CVT standard............. Not supported

GTF standard............. Not supported

Additional descriptors... None

Preferred timing......... No

Detailed timing #1....... 1366x806p at 57Hz

Modeline............... "1366x806" 86.710 1366 1398 1579 1792 806 806 841 844 -hsync -vsync

Detailed timing #2....... 852x480p at 60Hz

Modeline............... "852x480" 34.010 852 880 1016 1072 480 480 540 529 -hsync -vsync


Standard timings supported

720 x 400p at 70Hz - IBM VGA

720 x 400p at 88Hz - IBM XGA2

640 x 480p at 60Hz - IBM VGA

640 x 480p at 67Hz - Apple Mac II

640 x 480p at 72Hz - VESA

640 x 480p at 75Hz - VESA

800 x 600p at 56Hz - VESA

800 x 600p at 60Hz - VESA

800 x 600p at 72Hz - VESA

800 x 600p at 75Hz - VESA

832 x 624p at 75Hz - Apple Mac II

1024 x 768i at 87Hz - IBM

1024 x 768p at 60Hz - VESA

1024 x 768p at 70Hz - VESA

1024 x 768p at 75Hz - VESA

1280 x 1024p at 75Hz - VESA

1152 x 870p at 75Hz - Apple Mac II

1360 x 765p at 60Hz - VESA STD

1600 x 1200p at 75Hz - VESA STD

1280 x 960p at 85Hz - VESA STD

1152 x 864p at 85Hz - VESA STD

1024 x 768p at 85Hz - VESA STD

800 x 600p at 85Hz - VESA STD

640 x 480p at 85Hz - VESA STD


Report information

Date generated........... 11/17/2008

Software revision........ 2.11.0.752

Raw data................. 00,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,00,34,A9,17,A0,7F,01,00,00,2C,0D,01,01, 0E,6E,3E,78,88,DA,FF,A3,58,4A,A2,29,

......................... 17,49,4B,FF,FF,80,8B,C0,A9,4F,81,59,71,59,61,59,45,59,31,59, 01,01,DF,21,56,AA,51,26,26,30,20,B5,

......................... 03,06,4C,6C,42,00,00,18,49,0D,54,DC,30,E0,31,10,1C,88,0C,03, 4C,6C,42,00,00,18,00,00,00,FD,00,30,

......................... 78,0F,6E,FF,00,0A,20,20,20,20,20,20,00,00,00,FC,00,54,48,2D, 35,30,50,2A,2A,36,0A,20,20,20,00,6E*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15090015
> 
> 
> also does any of the info at http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...&post3686142 help?



Interesting, and from 4 years ago


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15093357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does any of the info at http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...&post3686142 help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, and from 4 years ago
Click to expand...


well, if you keep going down that path you will eventually turn up http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archi.../t-807555.html 


is *that* recent enough for you?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15067274
> 
> 
> There are 3 color space choices for HDMI output: RGB, 444 YCbCr, and 422 YCbCr. The Sat/Cable box may or may not have any indication of what it uses in its literature or menus. *However, the Edge will tell you what colorspace is input in the input info display*.



Really, how? I've checked but I can't find this information on the info screens.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15094513
> 
> 
> Really, how? I've checked but I can't find this information on the info screens.



I thought this feature was included in the production firmware. My mistake I guess.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15094630
> 
> 
> I thought this feature was included in the production firmware. My mistake I guess.



cpcat, can you take a look at my post being that you helped me out in the past with a like question. . . or anyone else who notices while skimming though the tread. . .


Question re: color space. I know everything out is RBG. Question. If I am inputting 480i to up it to 1080p60 out what color space should I send into the Edge if I have the choice of 422, 444, RBG reg, and RBG expand?


Also if I feed a 1080p60 signal or 1080p24 and want to passthrough the signal, no processing, will the signal still be transferred to RBG or will it stay what I send it in as such as 422?


thanks,

jim


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15093121
> 
> 
> Question re: color space. I know everything out is RBG. Question. If I am inputting 480i to up it to 1080p60 out what color space should I send into the Edge if I have the choice of 422, 444, RBG reg, and RBG expand?
> 
> 
> Also if I feed a 1080p60 signal or 1080p24 and want to passthrough the signal, no processing, will the signal still be transferred to RBG or will it stay what I send it in as such as 422?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jim




Based on this: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15067936 


I would send it YCC 4:2:2 since that is what the Edge uses internally. Any of the four choices would likely be fine except PC RGB (expanded). I dont know if Edge would recognize that the input was using PC levels and adjust appropriately or just assume Studio/Video levels and crush the blacks.


----------



## Agent_C

How does the EDGE handle 1080p24 sources?


For example, when I switch inputs from an SA 8300HD cable box (1080i60) to an LG Blu-ray player (1080p24) does it automatically throttle the output to 1080p24? Or do I have to change it manually?


Thanks,


A_C


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15095739
> 
> 
> How does the EDGE handle 1080p24 sources



This question has already been answered...you would need to manually change the output.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15095739
> 
> 
> How does the EDGE handle 1080p24 sources?
> 
> 
> For example, when I switch inputs from an SA 8300HD cable box (1080i60) to an LG Blu-ray player (1080p24) does it automatically throttle the output to 1080p24? Or do I have to change it manually?



You'll need to manually change the output but apparently this functionality will change with a future firmware update.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15095739
> 
> 
> How does the EDGE handle 1080p24 sources?
> 
> 
> For example, when I switch inputs from an SA 8300HD cable box (1080i60) to an LG Blu-ray player (1080p24) does it automatically throttle the output to 1080p24? Or do I have to change it manually?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> A_C



the real question is how well your display handles such a change in output - I'm glad I have to change it manually - when it is left on passthru - every time a BD disk goes from 108060 (menus) to p24, the entire display jumps, stutters, and takes a while to settle down. Evidently this isn't a problem for you, but in my case, leaving output fixed is good.







(also had hdcp problems with my 50 and PS3 - with one combination of DVDO and Sony firmware, I could see menus, but lost display when actual movie came on)


(above experience based on my prior use of VP, of course)


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15096690
> 
> 
> the real question is how well your display handles such a change in output - I'm glad I have to change it manually - when it is left on passthru - every time a BD disk goes from 108060 (menus) to p24, the entire display jumps, stutters, and takes a while to settle down. Evidently this isn't a problem for you, but in my case, leaving output fixed is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also had hdcp problems with my 50 and PS3 - with one combination of DVDO and Sony firmware, I could see menus, but lost display when actual movie came on)
> 
> 
> (above experience based on my prior use of VP, of course)



I can tell when the set is kicking into 24p mode, such as when transitioning from a Blu-ray disk menu to the actual film. I sometimes lose audio and have to refresh the HDMI connection. It doesn't happen often enough to be a problem though.


Any timeframe for these alleged firmware updates????


A_C


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15097645
> 
> 
> Any timeframe for these alleged firmware updates????
> 
> 
> A_C



gonna have to talk to Anchor Bay/DVDO for that info. other than that, your guess is as good (or better) than mine. (and I wouldn't believe anything anyone else told you, re the time frame of release, _unless_ they had DVDO in their name.







)


----------



## shingdaz

I'd be nice if someone from DVDO could swing by this forum every now and then to update us on relative questions and issues on the edge> anyone hear of any reps filling in for Josh on here?


----------



## djos

I would like to buy an edge, but until eg I can tell it to output 1080p and it will then detect that im sending it 24/50/60hz and treat it accordingly, Im going to wait!


----------



## joerod

Shouldn't be much longer....


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15093962
> 
> 
> well, if you keep going down that path you will eventually turn up http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archi.../t-807555.html
> 
> 
> is *that* recent enough for you?



Thanks, Stretch. My comment was only meant to point out that my recent uncertainty about the preferred timing reported by my Panny plasma was common knowledge among some folks as far back as four years ago. If I had been paying attention then, I could have saved myself some trouble










Mike


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15090028
> 
> 
> one last note; I had a VP30, and a VP50; the Edge is already more "mature" than the VPs were six months out of the gate. The Edge with shipping firmware is far more stable and forgiving than the early productions VPs.
> 
> 
> I recall *lots* of posts with major unfixed problems; problems that did get solved. With the Edge, we're already farther along the curve, and things will likely only get better as time goes on.



I remember all that. I almost bought a VP30 when first released but, luckily, chickened out. I followed its fate here before I eventually gave up. (IIRC, it too had problems with audio.) That's why I was primed and ready for the Edge. Unfortunately, it wasn't (isn't) ready for me. It may well be "more mature" but it is not yet mature enough. Put as clearly as I know how: _It simply did not work for me and there was nothing I could adjust to make it work._ That's the bottom line. (Remember the early days of PnP and PCI?)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15090028
> 
> 
> (and you can always buy a 50pro, or a Lumagen. ya know, after a while, the weekly updates I see on the Lummy site could become a drag too....kinda makes me (semi) happy that DVDO only releases a firmware when it is a fairly major upgrade or fix)



Who are you trying to convince? Why so snotty? I'm not pushing Lumagen--never even mentioned them.


I wish DVDO had waited till Edge's firmware was was finished. As I said, maybe later. Bottom line (again): it did not work.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/15100702
> 
> 
> Put as clearly as I know how: _It simply did not work for me and there was nothing I could adjust to make it work._ That's the bottom line.
> 
> 
> I wish DVDO had waited till Edge's firmware was was finished. As I said, maybe later. Bottom line (again): it did not work.



Bottom line: we hear you loud and clear. See ya again soon!


----------



## mskreis

Has this issue been resolved yet? I'm thinking about trading in my VP50 for the Edge if HBR audio can be passed.


----------



## JoeFinn

How is the remote controller in this, is it as bad as VP50Pro or has there been improvement on this?


Does the remote have to be pointed directly or will just about anything go?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mskreis* /forum/post/15101391
> 
> 
> Has this issue been resolved yet? I'm thinking about trading in my VP50 for the Edge if HBR audio can be passed.



Yes it works fine with the Denon AVR4308ci. The initial report was not correct.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeFinn* /forum/post/15102668
> 
> 
> How is the remote controller in this, is it as bad as VP50Pro or has there been improvement on this?
> 
> 
> Does the remote have to be pointed directly or will just about anything go?



The remote is really a customized URC R7 and can control your complete system if required. It is no where as sensitve to alignment as the VP series


----------



## Likvid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15093357
> 
> 
> Yes I did, along with a couple of other EDID viewer programs. Here's the moninfo results:
> 
> *
> 
> Monitor
> 
> Model name............... TH-50P**6
> 
> Windows description...... Generic PnP Monitor
> 
> Manufacturer............. Panasonic
> 
> Plug and Play ID......... MEIA017
> 
> Serial number............ 383
> 
> Manufacture date......... 2003, ISO week 44
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> EDID revision............ 1.1
> 
> Input signal type........ Analog 0.700,0.300 (1.0V p-p)
> 
> Sync input support....... Separate, Composite, Sync-on-green
> 
> Display type............. RGB color
> 
> Screen size.............. 1100 x 620 mm (49.7 in)
> 
> Power management......... Standby
> 
> Extension blocs.......... None
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> DDC/CI................... n/a
> 
> 
> Color characteristics
> 
> Default color space...... Non-sRGB
> 
> Display gamma............ 2.20
> 
> Red chromaticity......... Rx 0.640 - Ry 0.345
> 
> Green chromaticity....... Gx 0.291 - Gy 0.635
> 
> Blue chromaticity........ Bx 0.163 - By 0.093
> 
> White point (default).... Wx 0.288 - Wy 0.296
> 
> Additional descriptors... None
> 
> 
> Timing characteristics
> 
> Horizontal scan range.... 15-110kHz
> 
> Vertical scan range...... 48-120Hz
> 
> Video bandwidth.......... 2550MHz
> 
> CVT standard............. Not supported
> 
> GTF standard............. Not supported
> 
> Additional descriptors... None
> 
> Preferred timing......... No
> 
> Detailed timing #1....... 1366x806p at 57Hz
> 
> Modeline............... "1366x806" 86.710 1366 1398 1579 1792 806 806 841 844 -hsync -vsync
> 
> Detailed timing #2....... 852x480p at 60Hz
> 
> Modeline............... "852x480" 34.010 852 880 1016 1072 480 480 540 529 -hsync -vsync
> 
> 
> Standard timings supported
> 
> 720 x 400p at 70Hz - IBM VGA
> 
> 720 x 400p at 88Hz - IBM XGA2
> 
> 640 x 480p at 60Hz - IBM VGA
> 
> 640 x 480p at 67Hz - Apple Mac II
> 
> 640 x 480p at 72Hz - VESA
> 
> 640 x 480p at 75Hz - VESA
> 
> 800 x 600p at 56Hz - VESA
> 
> 800 x 600p at 60Hz - VESA
> 
> 800 x 600p at 72Hz - VESA
> 
> 800 x 600p at 75Hz - VESA
> 
> 832 x 624p at 75Hz - Apple Mac II
> 
> 1024 x 768i at 87Hz - IBM
> 
> 1024 x 768p at 60Hz - VESA
> 
> 1024 x 768p at 70Hz - VESA
> 
> 1024 x 768p at 75Hz - VESA
> 
> 1280 x 1024p at 75Hz - VESA
> 
> 1152 x 870p at 75Hz - Apple Mac II
> 
> 1360 x 765p at 60Hz - VESA STD
> 
> 1600 x 1200p at 75Hz - VESA STD
> 
> 1280 x 960p at 85Hz - VESA STD
> 
> 1152 x 864p at 85Hz - VESA STD
> 
> 1024 x 768p at 85Hz - VESA STD
> 
> 800 x 600p at 85Hz - VESA STD
> 
> 640 x 480p at 85Hz - VESA STD
> 
> 
> Report information
> 
> Date generated........... 11/17/2008
> 
> Software revision........ 2.11.0.752
> 
> Raw data................. 00,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,00,34,A9,17,A0,7F,01,00,00,2C,0D,01,01, 0E,6E,3E,78,88,DA,FF,A3,58,4A,A2,29,
> 
> ......................... 17,49,4B,FF,FF,80,8B,C0,A9,4F,81,59,71,59,61,59,45,59,31,59, 01,01,DF,21,56,AA,51,26,26,30,20,B5,
> 
> ......................... 03,06,4C,6C,42,00,00,18,49,0D,54,DC,30,E0,31,10,1C,88,0C,03, 4C,6C,42,00,00,18,00,00,00,FD,00,30,
> 
> ......................... 78,0F,6E,FF,00,0A,20,20,20,20,20,20,00,00,00,FC,00,54,48,2D, 35,30,50,2A,2A,36,0A,20,20,20,00,6E*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, and from 4 years ago



I have the TH50PHD6 as well.


Why does it report 1366x806 above? its a 768p panel.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15093357
> 
> 
> Yes I did, along with a couple of other EDID viewer programs. Here's the moninfo results:



If you go waaaay back in this thread you will find a good explanation from Josh regarding non-standard timings and how it relates to the EDGE Auto Output setting


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Likvid* /forum/post/15104481
> 
> 
> I have the TH50PHD6 as well.
> 
> 
> Why does it report 1366x806 above? its a 768p panel.



Although it's not obvious to me from the moninfo output, it's actually reporting 640x480 as it's preferred resolution, because that's what the Edge sets its output to if configured for Auto Select.


Mike


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15104898
> 
> 
> If you go waaaay back in this thread you will find a good explanation from Josh regarding non-standard timings and how it relates to the EDGE Auto Output setting



Before embarking on this journey, I read all of that, and I do understand. The Edge will output 768p in "Auto Select" output mode if the display correctly conveys 768p as it's preferred resolution via its EDID. My fundamental question from the beginning has been whether my Panny TH-50PHD6UY is doing this correctly. Aside from all the speculation and trying to decipher EDID information, I ultimately bought an Edge to find out, and what I found out is that the Edge sees its preferred resolution as 640x480.



Mike


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15106700
> 
> 
> Before embarking on this journey, I read all of that, and I do understand. The Edge will output 768p in "Auto Select" output mode if the display correctly conveys 768p as it's preferred resolution via its EDID. My fundamental question from the beginning has been whether my Panny TH-50PHD6UY is doing this correctly. Aside from all the speculation and trying to decipher EDID information, I ultimately bought an Edge to find out, and what I found out is that the Edge sees its preferred resolution as 640x480.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



huh. That's a bummer. I have a 720p plasma and a 1080p projector. I've had nightmares about the time I've spent trying to get everything to work properly w/the monoprice HDMI matrix switcher.


To the DVDO guy or anyoen with experience (this thread is too long to search all the way through):


Would the Edge be able to determine which display was active and auto-adjust the resolution, or would it be something that I would have to tell it do via remote?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15106700
> 
> 
> Before embarking on this journey, I read all of that, and I do understand. The Edge will output 768p in "Auto Select" output mode if the display correctly conveys 768p as it's preferred resolution via its EDID. My fundamental question from the beginning has been whether my Panny TH-50PHD6UY is doing this correctly. Aside from all the speculation and trying to decipher EDID information, I ultimately bought an Edge to find out, and what I found out is that the Edge sees its preferred resolution as 640x480.
> 
> Mike



yeah i feel a little bad about that since i was egging you on from the sidelines. which is why i tried to help with the firmware flash link. i suppose the EDID "update" procedure was a little extreme, but it sounds like you could try calling panasonic and ask them to exchange your card for one with a serial number greater than YZ4340001. or are just going to run the edge at 720p for a while? or just return the edge?


----------



## Agent_C

Subject: RE: Firmware Updates? (#6914-xxxxx-xxxx)


Hi ,


Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately, there is no date yet for the new release of firmware. Please keep checking the Anchor Bay website for updates.


If you have any questions feel free to email us at [email protected] or call us at 1.877.382.EDGE(3343)


Sincerely,

Lawrence

Edgesupport


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15106961
> 
> 
> yeah i feel a little bad about that since i was egging you on from the sidelines. which is why i tried to help with the firmware flash link. i suppose the EDID "update" procedure was a little extreme, but it sounds like you could try calling panasonic and ask them to exchange your card for one with a serial number greater than YZ4340001. or are just going to run the edge at 720p for a while? or just return the edge?



Stretch,


Nothing to feel bad about. I've got a 30 day return window, and I've actually enjoyed tinkering with the Edge. Having it display detailed information about the input signal is almost worth the price alone. It removes a lot of the mystery and guess work from source device settings and such.


Ultimately, I'm probably going to return the Edge. My primary reason for getting it was to see if it would correct a few HDMI/DVI issues that I've encountered with my new BDP-05FD and SC-07 connected to my older plasma. Interestingly, the 480p output of the SC-07 setup screens does not display via the DVI input of my plasma. For what ever reason the display is unable to lock on to a signal. I can hook it up via component to the display, and it works fine. I also have the same issue with the HMG screens of the SC-07 as well as my progressive scan DVD player when its hooked to the SC-07.


I did confirm, as expected, that the Edge masks all of those problems and outputs a solid HDMI/DVI signal that my plasma will happily display. However, it's not NR, and it comes at additional complexity in controlling everything. The controlling issue could probably be addressed by a universal remote, but I've never ventured down that road and don't want to right now for a variety of reasons.


Also, quite honestly, I don't think I see enough of an improvement in PQ to make it worthwhile. Again, I suspect a big part of the reason might be the age of my display and DVI board, coupled with the native rate issue.


So my new strategy with the wife is shaping up to be saving $800 on the Edge which will make a good down payment on a Signature Elite 141 plasma which will bring us into the 21st century and solve all of these problems










Mike


----------



## Bytehoven

Lawrence... thanks for popping in!


I love the Edge and I'm looking forward to the software update as well.


Best regards


RJ

...


----------



## Reto

Hi


I have a little "stupid" question ;-). Is there a way to get a analog audio out signal (cinch red/white)? My stereo is analog with a propretary surround sound (Naim AV1, NAC 52) and i dont want to change my HiFi Gear.


Cheers, Reto


----------



## ccotenj

reto, nope, no analog out...


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/15099892
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be much longer....



Ok got another question. I was told that the Edge processes everything to 10 bit RBG. I was also told that if you through something that is 1080p24 at it that is a higher rate like take the new Sony, it outs 12 bit correct, that the signal will be taken down and output at 10 bit. This is fact as I understand it.


Question. . .isn't this taking away the point of these newer players that can handle higher bit rates? or am I missing something. am I correct ot assume that even though the media is 8 bit everything out of say the sony is whatever it's bit rate such as 12 would be?


jimi


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15107376
> 
> 
> So my new strategy with the wife is shaping up to be saving $800 on the Edge which will make a good down payment on a Signature Elite 141 plasma which will bring us into the 21st century and solve all of these problems



nice- no argument here. sounds like you gave the Edge a very fair chance at least. enjoy your new plasma!


----------



## smaybee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reto* /forum/post/15107570
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I have a little "stupid" question ;-). Is there a way to get a analog audio out signal (cinch red/white)? My stereo is analog with a propretary surround sound (Naim AV1, NAC 52) and i dont want to change my HiFi Gear.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Reto




I am in a similar situation. This device is quite nice, I use it to convert digital optical out to r/w stereo analog.

http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=4907 


HTH, Stu


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15096690
> 
> 
> the real question is how well your display handles such a change in output - I'm glad I have to change it manually - when it is left on passthru - every time a BD disk goes from 108060 (menus) to p24, the entire display jumps, stutters, and takes a while to settle down. Evidently this isn't a problem for you, but in my case, leaving output fixed is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also had hdcp problems with my 50 and PS3 - with one combination of DVDO and Sony firmware, I could see menus, but lost display when actual movie came on)
> 
> 
> (above experience based on my prior use of VP, of course)



I have a similar HDCP handshake problem with my LG BH100 bluray player and VP50pro> poping in either bluray or SD dvd's would cause the curtains to close on the screen but it continued to play the movie, I had to unplug then plug into differnt HDMI port till handshake was complete then replug into original TV hdmi port, it worked no problems afterwars, but still annoying, I hope the edge is as precise as everyone says it is regarding handshakes and switching etc.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15107376
> 
> 
> I've got a 30 day return window, and I've actually enjoyed tinkering with the Edge. Having it display detailed information about the input signal is almost worth the price alone. It removes a lot of the mystery and guess work from source device settings and such.



I recommend holding on to your EDGE awhile longer in case an updated production firmware is released before your 30-day return window closes. Just a thought...


----------



## joerod

I second that! ^^^


----------



## scsiraid

Hmmmmm...... reading between the lines... I wonder if we will have some new code to play with over the Thanksgiving break? fingers crossed.....


----------



## joerod

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## ta-kid

Picked up the edge to nite but yet to hook up.I have a question for all of you.I have the Denon 4306,and any familuar with this amp know any HDMI input is just passed through with no video processing.Only analog inputs are upscaled to 1080i.The manual for the edge says to hook the hdmi inputs to it, then audio HDMI to the Denon amp .Now with some of the issues surrounding audio out of the edge concerning sound drop outs etc...,I was thinking of just using the HDMI video output from my amp,which currently goes to my Sony SXRD ,and just connect it through the edge ,then to the TV.That way the audio is always hooked to the Denon first and I can just use the Denon as my audio/video switcher.This way, because I have preset my Denon amp for different sound fields for different components ,I will continue to use the amp as my switching device for all HDMI inputs.I will hook all analog devices direct to the edge and use the optical out on the edge for sound for the analog devices.Any thoughts guys.??I know I could just use the edge as my HDMI switcher but I see no advantage doing so otherwise.


----------



## Koinosuke

Kind of an esoteric question, but...


I have a PS3, a 1080p TV that supports HDMI 1.3 (the Costco semi-equivalent of a Sony Bravia XBR4), and a 7.1 receiver that only supports HDMI 1.2a and can only pass through 1080i (Panasonic SA-XR57).


Right now, with these three components, I have to choose between a 1080p picture with 5.1 surround sound (connecting the PS3 to the TV directly via HDMI, and to the receiver with an optical cable), and a 1080i picture with 7.1 surround (putting the PS3, receiver, and TV in an HDMI chain).


If I were to buy an Edge and arrange things so the PS3 feeds into the Edge, which then feeds to the receiver via the audio-only HDMI out and the TV via the full HDMI out... could I get both a 1080p picture and 7.1 surround sound? Would the chain between the PS3 and TV be HDMI 1.3 (i.e. support deep color and whatnot), or would it still get hobbled to 1.2 by the receiver?


Thanks for any insight; I've been looking around, but haven't seen a whole lot about mixed-version HDMI chains--and even less about splitting the chain to two different-version components.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15110093
> 
> 
> Picked up the edge to nite but yet to hook up.I have a question for all of you.I have the Denon 4306,and any familuar with this amp know any HDMI input is just passed through with no video processing.Only analog inputs are upscaled to 1080i.The manual for the edge says to hook the hdmi inputs to it, then audio HDMI to the Denon amp .Now with some of the issues surrounding audio out of the edge concerning sound drop outs etc...,I was thinking of just using the HDMI video output from my amp,which currently goes to my Sony SXRD ,and just connect it through the edge ,then to the TV.That way the audio is always hooked to the Denon first and I can just use the Denon as my audio/video switcher.This way, because I have preset my Denon amp for different sound fields for different components ,I will continue to use the amp as my switching device for all HDMI inputs.I will hook all analog devices direct to the edge and use the optical out on the edge for sound for the analog devices.Any thoughts guys.??I know I could just use the edge as my HDMI switcher but I see no advantage doing so otherwise.



As long as the receiver is a true pass-thru for HDMI video, there's no problem with this. It's the way mine is configured. You do lose per-input settings on the Edge as well as auto lip-sync correction.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koinosuke* /forum/post/15110893
> 
> 
> Kind of an esoteric question, but...
> 
> 
> I have a PS3, a 1080p TV that supports HDMI 1.3 (the Costco semi-equivalent of a Sony Bravia XBR4), and a 7.1 receiver that only supports HDMI 1.2a and can only pass through 1080i (Panasonic SA-XR57).
> 
> 
> Right now, with these three components, I have to choose between a 1080p picture with 5.1 surround sound (connecting the PS3 to the TV directly via HDMI, and to the receiver with an optical cable), and a 1080i picture with 7.1 surround (putting the PS3, receiver, and TV in an HDMI chain).
> 
> 
> If I were to buy an Edge and arrange things so the PS3 feeds into the Edge, which then feeds to the receiver via the audio-only HDMI out and the TV via the full HDMI out... could I get both a 1080p picture and 7.1 surround sound? Would the chain between the PS3 and TV be HDMI 1.3 (i.e. support deep color and whatnot), or would it still get hobbled to 1.2 by the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight; I've been looking around, but haven't seen a whole lot about mixed-version HDMI chains--and even less about splitting the chain to two different-version components.



It's not esoteric at all. The Edge should solve this issue nicely.


----------



## jimim

Just wanted to bump this. . .


Ok got another question. As we know the Edge processes everything to 10 bit RBG.


So if we pass a 1080p24 signal to the unit it will be processed and output at 1080p24 10 bit RBG.


Question. . .isn't this taking away the point of these newer players that can handle higher bit rates? When the new players like the Sony or Pioneers process at higher bit rates like 12 or 14 we loose that new info. So doesn't that take away the advantage of sending BluRay players through the edge if we are only using the player for 1080p24 output?


jimi


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15111189
> 
> 
> isn't this taking away the point of these newer players that can handle higher bit rates?



you've already drunk the Kool-Aid, so bumping isn't going to help.


----------



## ikeb

I'm thinking about getting one of these - what is the potential problem with using it from the AVR to the TV (AVR->Edge->TV) rather than Edge->AVR->TV?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15112274
> 
> 
> you've already drunk the Kool-Aid, so bumping isn't going to help.



Ok don't really know what you mean by your comment. Maybe that it is a stupid question, if so then providing your answer to my question should be a breeze.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15111189
> 
> 
> Just wanted to bump this. . .
> 
> 
> Ok got another question. As we know the Edge processes everything to 10 bit RBG.
> 
> 
> So if we pass a 1080p24 signal to the unit it will be processed and output at 1080p24 10 bit RBG.
> 
> 
> Question. . .isn't this taking away the point of these newer players that can handle higher bit rates? When the new players like the Sony or Pioneers process at higher bit rates like 12 or 14 we loose that new info. So doesn't that take away the advantage of sending BluRay players through the edge if we are only using the player for 1080p24 output?
> 
> 
> jimi



The Edge processes in 10 bit 422 YCbCr. With current production firmware it converts all signals to 8 bit RGB before output. This will change soon.


"Deep Color" via HDMI 1.3 is max 12 bit 444 YCbCr. There is no 14 bit variety at this point. No current sources are actually encoded with anything greater than 8 bits including BD.


"Upsampling" to 10 or 12 bits can be done which I think is what you are referring to. The Edge has no problem accepting this signal, but AFAIK the highest bit depth the Edge will output (with upcoming firmware) is 10 bit 422.


The display must be able to accept the higher bit depth for it to work. Even then, it may or may not make any visible difference.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15113537
> 
> 
> Even then, it may or may not make any visible difference.



and that's prolly where the koolaid reference comes in. I'm running what was at one point in time a high dollar crt. It only accepts RGB. It looks fine.


While there may be a very small subset of displays that will accept 12 bit color depth, there is likely an even smaller subset of people who could tell the difference in a double blind test. (I will spend tons of money on miniscule improvements to my audio system; but I'm pretty danged happy with my video rig, and am quite content with what I have, Edge included.)


Thing is, if you have a display that will handle higher color depths, and you bought it because you can see the difference, the Edge may not be for you - it isn't cutting edge - its just cutting edge when it comes to price/performance.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikeb* /forum/post/15112968
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these - what is the potential problem with using it from the AVR to the TV (AVR->Edge->TV) rather than Edge->AVR->TV?



other than possibility of hdcp problems, and whether or not your avr can be trusted to output the signal input without processing or bandwidth limitations, nothing.


The Edge is designed to allow a Y-output, with 2 hdmi out - one for your TV, and an audio one for your avr. Which to me, seems to be the cleanest, most obvious connection method - with no possibility of signal degradation between the Edge and display. If/when I get an hdmi-capable avr/prepro, that's how I'm going to run it.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15113537
> 
> 
> The Edge processes in 10 bit 422 YCbCr. With current production firmware it converts all signals to 8 bit RGB before output. This will change soon.
> 
> 
> "Deep Color" via HDMI 1.3 is max 12 bit 444 YCbCr. There is no 14 bit variety at this point. No current sources are actually encoded with anything greater than 8 bits including BD.
> 
> 
> "Upsampling" to 10 or 12 bits can be done which I think is what you are referring to. The Edge has no problem accepting this signal, but AFAIK the highest bit depth the Edge will output (with upcoming firmware) is 10 bit 422.
> 
> 
> The display must be able to accept the higher bit depth for it to work. Even then, it may or may not make any visible difference.



Re: deep color, if 1.3 can only handle 12 bit then how will the new Pioneer pass 16 bit?


Upsampling is what I was referring to. I figured it would be able to accept it. I was wondering if there would be a noticable diff in pic quality if you are taking 8 bit material and upsampling it to 10 or 12 bit in a player and then again downsampling it in the edge to 8 or 10 bit soon.


That's all, I thought it was a good question but then again I was drunk off koolaide I think at the time.


Thanks for any help and answering my question. you have been a great help to me in this forum.


thanks,

jim


Oh to add I forgot one of the features of the new sony is to select 10 or 12 bit processing of material. this actually is a good idea if you due run media through the edge. At least you can avoid a additional down or up sampling. I think that is the only player right now that does that?


----------



## Gary J

This is getting a bit confusing. You have 8, 10, 12 and 16 bit all mentioned in the same post. Pass the Koolaide.


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikeb* /forum/post/15112968
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these - what is the potential problem with using it from the AVR to the TV (AVR->Edge->TV) rather than Edge->AVR->TV?



One of my experiments with the Edge was to set it up this way, and it worked fine. I had two HDMI sources and one component source connected to my SC-07 receiver, a single HDMI out from the SC-07 to the Edge and a single HDMI/DVI from the Edge to my display. The SC-07 converted component to HDMI, but did no other manipulation of input signals.


I actually preferred this setup because it let me select/switch input sources at the receiver instead of the Edge.


Mike


----------



## talman

I believe I read somewhere in this thread about someone with a Popcorn Hour A100.


I finally got around to hooking up my Edge last night and hooked my Popcorn Hour A100 up to it (running the latest firmware) and could not get anything to play through the edge. Tried MKV, ISO, AVI, you name it---every single time I try to play something from the A100 my Samsung LN52a750 will go black (don't ever see the Popcorn buffering screen) and then comeback to the A100 menu/home screen.



I've tried setting the A100 to output 1080p60 and 1080p24 and neither work. My Edge is set to output 1080p24 to my Samsung.


Anyone have any ideas? Anyone have a Popcorn Hour working successfully with the Edge?


Thanks!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talman* /forum/post/15115243
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Anyone have a Popcorn Hour working successfully with the Edge?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No problem with my A-100 1080p60 HDMI in and out of the Edge.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15114737
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, I thought it was a good question but then again I was drunk off koolaide I think at the time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help and answering my question. you have been a great help to me in this forum.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jim



uh - fwiw, (in a location that can't be disclosed) there may have been virtually interminable discussions re colorspace, color depth, and decoding. while there are those who understand it (not me,) finding two people who understand *and* agree with each other is something entirely different.


Logically the fewer up and down conversions the better. (duh - sry) As for taking the 8 bit material, upsampling for internal processing, and then downsampling for rgb output - I view it as insurance...when done properly, as it appears to be in the DVDO, its just another way of not introducing rounding errors, or anything else. It can't improve anything, but it can insure that the signal is not degraded during the processing. maybe a little like the 24 bit DACs in my old Denon cd player...overkill, but I liked the way they sounded.


----------



## dbailey100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talman* /forum/post/15115243
> 
> 
> I believe I read somewhere in this thread about someone with a Popcorn Hour A100.
> 
> 
> I finally got around to hooking up my Edge last night and hooked my Popcorn Hour A100 up to it (running the latest firmware) and could not get anything to play through the edge. Tried MKV, ISO, AVI, you name it---every single time I try to play something from the A100 my Samsung LN52a750 will go black (don't ever see the Popcorn buffering screen) and then comeback to the A100 menu/home screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried setting the A100 to output 1080p60 and 1080p24 and neither work. My Edge is set to output 1080p24 to my Samsung.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Anyone have a Popcorn Hour working successfully with the Edge?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Talman,

Can the Popcorn A100 play mpeg-4 video purchased from iTunes?


----------



## talman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbailey100* /forum/post/15115405
> 
> 
> Hi Talman,
> 
> Can the Popcorn A100 play mpeg-4 video purchased from iTunes?



Not sure on that one but of any of these types of devices out there the popcorn hour has BY FAR the broadest container/codec support.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15114308
> 
> 
> While there may be a very small subset of displays that will accept 12 bit color depth, there is likely an even smaller subset of people who could tell the difference in a double blind test.



It does tend to be difficult to discern the difference between color depth encoding while blindfolded.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15114737
> 
> 
> Re: deep color, if 1.3 can only handle 12 bit then how will the new Pioneer pass 16 bit?



16 bit is part of the HDMI 1.3 spec. 14 bit is not AFAIK.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15115709
> 
> 
> 16 bit is part of the HDMI 1.3 spec. 14 bit is not AFAIK.



So it's various bit rates. Not just anything say up to 12. I never knew that. So It can handle 12, 16, 10, 8 but not 14.


You learn something every day. Anywhere I can read some easy to understand stuff on it?


Thanks,

jimi


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15115336
> 
> 
> uh - fwiw, (in a location that can't be disclosed) there may have been virtually interminable discussions re colorspace, color depth, and decoding. while there are those who understand it (not me,) finding two people who understand *and* agree with each other is something entirely different.



Guess I didn't get the invitation.










No big deal. . .


jimi


----------



## ccotenj

trust me... you didn't want to read it...


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15115887
> 
> 
> So it's various bit rates. Not just anything say up to 12. I never knew that. So It can handle 12, 16, 10, 8 but not 14.
> 
> 
> You learn something every day. Anywhere I can read some easy to understand stuff on it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> jimi


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...45#post9445345 

http://www.hdmi.org/pdf/HDMI_Insert_FINAL_8-30-06.pdf


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15115994
> 
> 
> trust me... you didn't want to read it...



lol


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15116320
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...45#post9445345
> 
> http://www.hdmi.org/pdf/HDMI_Insert_FINAL_8-30-06.pdf



Ok here's what I got out of that. If you output 8 bit use 4:2:2 and if you are able to output 10 or 12 bit use 4:4:4.


But then in some above posts I get that only 4:4:4 uses 8 bit and 10 or 12 is used by 4:2:2?


Is it me or they saying the opposite things?


1st statement:
Optional" and *POSSIBLY* superior for HDMI to HDMI is YCbCr 4:2:2. This can only be "better" if the devices at both ends will support greater than 8 bit samples (as the Anthem does).


YCbCr 4:2:2 comes in 3 different flavors -- 8 bits per sample, 10 bits per sample, or 12 bits per sample. This is typically selected automatically by the devices at either end of the cable -- they use the highest sample size they both support. YCbCr 4:4:4 always uses 8 bits per sample (at least until HDMI V1.3 connections arrive). YCbCr 4:2:2 supports the higher sample size because it only sends one color sample for each two luminance samples across each line.


2nd statement:
YCbCr 4:2:2 will typically be mentioned explicitly in the owner's manual for any HDMI device if it is actually available as an optional setting. Look closely for any hints as to whether the implementation is for 8, 10, or 12 bit samples. If for 10 or 12 bit samples, then using YCbCr 4:2:2 to or from the Anthem is well worth a try. You will have to judge by eye which works better for you. I suggest you look at gray scale and color ramps if you can get them. 8 bit YCbCr 4:2:2, on the other hand, should only be used if you have no other choice.


Is it me or are they opposite?


jimi


----------



## ta-kid

So I have my 6416 cable box hooked up to the edge by HDMI and while watching HD hockey on the HD feed I noticed jaggies or ripples on the boards around the ice and also a ripply silk screen effect on the top two thirds of my display.Did a input info check to see what the hd feed was,because before I got the Edge,this channel did not have this problem,but that could be this individual feed to-nite only,the input feed was 480P.So much for true HD feeds.Anyways I did some reading in this forum,and turned on the Game mode.BINGO,the silk screen effect ripples and jaggies gone.WHY did this cure the issue.I thought Game mode was for Games??Oh Yea that was a hockey game.LOL seriousily guys why did turning on the game mode clean up the picture on a 480P input?


----------



## ta-kid

Well I have a problem.Can anybody help.It appears I have an issue with input for HD 1080i signal out of my Motorola 6416.I did an Info check through my Edge Menu and all the Hd Inputs are picked up as 480P??????the 6416 is set up on HDMI for 1080i.I took the edge out of the loop and hooked direct to my Sony SXRD and it displays 1080i as the input for all hd channels,yet with the edge it shows 480p.Further more with the 480p sensed as the input the edge is doing the scaling to 1080P Ok ,according to its info and the Sony tv but i get this wiggles ,jaggies and silk screen effect unless I put game mode on.Also playing around with the EDGE menu my Zoom and Pan only adjusts for the Zoom funtions,not the PAN functions.DoI have a bad Edge???Help if you can???


----------



## ta-kid

Sorry guys I realized the pan function does not work unless it is Zoomed.My boo boo for not reading the manual but this 1080i input,sensed as a 480P input has got me baffled?


----------



## ta-kid

So I did some more experimenting on the above input problem.I sent the cable box through my AVR then to the edge.Same issueThen i switched from HDMI 1 on the edge t0 HDMI 3 to see if i had a bad HDMI socket on the EDGE.Same problem.Switched my HDMI cable even though it seemed fine hooked direct to my TV.Same problem.Info on sd channels reads properly at 480i but still reads 480p on the HD channels even though the 6416 motorola box is outputing 1080i.Also with my toshiba XA2 playing the edge will shut down all by itself which is wierd.Restarted thr EDGE 3 times and it would operate about three minutes and shut down again.NOT GOOD.Looks like I may have to take this device back unless i get some anwers.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talman* /forum/post/15115243
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Anyone have a Popcorn Hour working successfully with the Edge?



I have a A-110 and have no problems in combination with EDGE. I output 1080p59.94.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Would someone tell me what the "official" term is for the anomaly described below? I have seen it on SD and HD sources - it is very annoying.


When a person is wearing a suit with pinstripes, or a small checkered pattern, and the person moves, the stripes (or checkered boxes) appear to blend together. Another example is a tall building with many windows. They look fine while the camera is motionless, but as the camera pans the windows lose their outline, and it appears as though the windows are shimmering.


What is the root cause of this problem?

Will the Edge correct this type of problem? If yes, is there a specific setting that has to be enabled?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15116674
> 
> 
> Ok here's what I got out of that. If you output 8 bit use 4:2:2 and if you are able to output 10 or 12 bit use 4:4:4.
> 
> 
> But then in some above posts I get that only 4:4:4 uses 8 bit and 10 or 12 is used by 4:2:2?
> 
> 
> jimi



No. Read it again. Forgetting about "deep color" for a moment, 422 YCbCr is the only way to increase effective bit depth over 8 bits. 422 takes advantage of the human eye's lack of sensitivity to color vs. shades of grey.


422 at 10 or 12 bits is worth a try if your display can do it. There's no reason to do 422 at 8 bits. In that case, you are better off with 444.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15118600
> 
> 
> I have a A-110 and have no problems in combination with EDGE. I output 1080p59.97.



Do they have DTS-MA / TrueHD passthrough working yet?


----------



## Will2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15118847
> 
> 
> Would someone tell me what the "official" term is for the anomaly described below? I have seen it on SD and HD sources - it is very annoying.
> 
> 
> When a person is wearing a suit with pinstripes, or a small checkered pattern, and the person moves, the stripes (or checkered boxes) appear to blend together. Another example is a tall building with many windows. They look fine while the camera is motionless, but as the camera pans the windows lose their outline, and it appears as though the windows are shimmering.
> 
> 
> What is the root cause of this problem?
> 
> Will the Edge correct this type of problem? If yes, is there a specific setting that has to be enabled?



Are you talking about moiré patterns?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moire 


I believe they are an artifact of digital processing of images with certain types of patterns, but I don't understand well enough to explain anything about them, other than what they look like.


----------



## uw69

recommended online retailer for the edge? Thanks


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uw69* /forum/post/15120104
> 
> 
> recommended online retailer for the edge? Thanks



Perhaps, AVS?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15119183
> 
> 
> 422 at 10 or 12 bits is worth a try if your display can do it.



I know that you understand this very well, cpcat, so I'm going to add this tidbit for the Kool-Aid drinker: a TV being capable of receiving 4:2:2 at bit rates above 8 is not proof that the TV is capable of processing internally at those higher bit rates. Put another way, input and output (what you see on the screen) are not necessarily the same.


----------



## ikeb

thank you




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmr21* /forum/post/15114990
> 
> 
> One of my experiments with the Edge was to set it up this way, and it worked fine. I had two HDMI sources and one component source connected to my SC-07 receiver, a single HDMI out from the SC-07 to the Edge and a single HDMI/DVI from the Edge to my display. The SC-07 converted component to HDMI, but did no other manipulation of input signals.
> 
> 
> I actually preferred this setup because it let me select/switch input sources at the receiver instead of the Edge.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## ikeb

thank you



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15114362
> 
> 
> other than possibility of hdcp problems, and whether or not your avr can be trusted to output the signal input without processing or bandwidth limitations, nothing.
> 
> 
> The Edge is designed to allow a Y-output, with 2 hdmi out - one for your TV, and an audio one for your avr. Which to me, seems to be the cleanest, most obvious connection method - with no possibility of signal degradation between the Edge and display. If/when I get an hdmi-capable avr/prepro, that's how I'm going to run it.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/15119808
> 
> 
> Do they have DTS-MA / TrueHD passthrough working yet?



I don't have a HD audio capable receiver so I can't be sure but as far as I know this isn't implemented yet on Popcorn Hour and other NMT based player.

DViCO has it in its beta firmwares for the 6500 model but I don't know how well it performs.


----------



## T.Wells

Hello,


In case you would like to rack mount your EDGE, I noticed today that Middle Atlantic has updated their RSH database with a new rack for the EDGE.


I can't wait to get my unit properly mounted in the rack.


Thanks DVDO.


-T.Wells


----------



## Abq-Pete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15121487
> 
> 
> I don't have a HD audio capable receiver so I can't be sure but as far as I know this isn't implemented yet on Popcorn Hour and other NMT based player.
> 
> DViCO has it in its beta firmwares for the 6500 model but I don't know how well it performs.



The pass-thru has been working for a while now. DTS HD-Master as well as TrueHD... The latest firmware adds decoding of the DTS core to PCM.


Regards, Peter


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15118254
> 
> 
> the 6416 motorola box is outputing 1080i.



how do you know that?


your moto box may well be putting out 480p now for all HD content.


this hypothesis would be consistent with all the results of your (very thorough) testing.


i am pointing you in this direction because many beta testers have observed motorola boxes mysteriously resetting their HD output to 480p the first time the edge is plugged in (or occasionally after firmware updates).


to reset back to 1080i, see the famous motorola STB wikibook http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR if you are not already familiar with it.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15119183
> 
> 
> No. Read it again. Forgetting about "deep color" for a moment, 422 YCbCr is the only way to increase effective bit depth over 8 bits. 422 takes advantage of the human eye's lack of sensitivity to color vs. shades of grey.
> 
> 
> 422 at 10 or 12 bits is worth a try if your display can do it. There's no reason to do 422 at 8 bits. In that case, you are better off with 444.



Read it again. . . it's like taking a test again in college that is true, false, true true related, true true unrelated. . . .sorry flash back to med school!


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15120773
> 
> 
> for the Kool-Aid drinker:



Still don't get it, but still wondering why you can't refer to me by my name. It's Jim. It's not hard. Other people ask questions here. Most good some that might seem stupid to others but not to them. I guess you are just an all knowing individual who never had to ask a question.


Jim


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15121996
> 
> 
> how do you know that?
> 
> 
> your moto box may well be putting out 480p now for all HD content.
> 
> 
> this hypothesis would be consistent with all the results of your (very thorough) testing.
> 
> 
> i am pointing you in this direction because many beta testers have observed motorola boxes mysteriously resetting their HD output to 480p the first time the edge is plugged in (or occasionally after firmware updates).
> 
> 
> to reset back to 1080i, see the famous motorola STB wikibook http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR if you are not already familiar with it.



+1... this has happened to me more than once...


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15121996
> 
> 
> i am pointing you in this direction because many beta testers have observed motorola boxes mysteriously resetting their HD output to 480p the first time the edge is plugged in (or occasionally after firmware updates).


*Too True*! took me a while to tweak to it; I thought one of the updates made my picture horrid...and it did - since my box went from 1080i to 480p. Now I check the stb output on a weekly basis; more than once, it has gone back to 480p.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15122531
> 
> 
> Read it again. . . it's like taking a test again in college that is true, false, true true related, true true unrelated. . . .sorry flash back to med school!



I'm trying.










422 halves the horizontal resolution for chroma (color) while "using" that extra resolution for luma (grey scale). This effectively provides extra bits (10 or 12) where it is needed as the human eye is more sensitive to shades of grey than color. Remember rods vs. cones? The retina is more sensitive to luminance than chroma. The original encode on BD/DVD is actually in 4:2:0 which is halved resolution for both horizontal AND vertical resolution chroma. This must be "upsampled" to either RGB, 444, or 422 YCbCr. Thus, the info is missing but is interpolated back in (and yet we STILL don't notice it!). If this step is done incorrectly, the infamous CUE results (chroma upsampling error).


"Regular" 444 preserves full chroma resolution at 8 bits but also only provides 8 bits for luma.


"deep color" 444 can provide full chroma/luma at either 10, 12 or 16 bits.


The most you can get from the Edge is 10 bit 422 and that will be after the next production firmware.


8 bit 422 makes no sense to use as it's only 8 bits but still has half horizontal resolution chroma. Thus, if your display can only accept 422 at 8 bits, it's better to use 444.


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15121996
> 
> 
> how do you know that?
> 
> 
> your moto box may well be putting out 480p now for all HD content.
> 
> 
> this hypothesis would be consistent with all the results of your (very thorough) testing.
> 
> 
> i am pointing you in this direction because many beta testers have observed motorola boxes mysteriously resetting their HD output to 480p the first time the edge is plugged in (or occasionally after firmware updates).
> 
> 
> to reset back to 1080i, see the famous motorola STB wikibook http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR if you are not already familiar with it.



Well to continue on with my saga of issues.I contacted DVDO support and spoke to Ken who was very helpful who explained that the edge was forcing the 6416 to 480P output and to re check my cable box HD output setting after I reset the edge.So I reset the Edge,and sure enough it was still 480P.So I went back in and switched the 6416 back to 1080i.turned everything back on and VOiLA,the Edge was now getting 1080i input .So I tried several senerios of turning my components off and on to see if the order of powering up causes the issue but concluded nothing.It did though go back to 480P once and I had to reset the motorola box back to 1080i.Just leaving it all on right now and just flipping channels from SD feeds to HD feeds to see if it forces back to 480P.So far so good but its only been on for 30 minutes..Have not tried my Toshiba XA2 again yet to see if the shut down issue has gone away yet.Will later.

Ken at DVDO wanted me to report back by e-mail to him after the weekend and let him know what issues still remained or how it was working.Also he was going to let the engineers doing the firmware changes about the issue and what I had found during my testing and troubleshooting of the issue.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/15120056
> 
> 
> Are you talking about moiré patterns?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moire
> 
> 
> I believe they are an artifact of digital processing of images with certain types of patterns, but I don't understand well enough to explain anything about them, other than what they look like.



Thanks for the link. That's pretty close to what I am seeing. The picture here and the cloth example here most closely represent what I am seeing (from the link you posted). The only other example I can think of is the seats in the "Race Track" test pattern. To me, the onscreen results of both the track, and the links above, look very similar.


If anyone can help me understand what causes this on TVs, I would appreciate it. I see it on both my SXRD and my flat panel LCD. Will the Edge correct this type of anomaly?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15123965
> 
> 
> 8 bit 422 makes no sense to use as it's only 8 bits but still has half horizontal resolution chroma. Thus, if your display can only accept 422 at 8 bits, it's better to use 444.



Uh-oh, now I'm really







...


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15124672
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. That's pretty close to what I am seeing. The picture here and the cloth example here most closely represent what I am seeing (from the link you posted). The only other example I can think of is the seats in the "Race Track" test pattern. To me, the onscreen results of both the track, and the links above, look very similar.
> 
> 
> If anyone can help me understand what causes this on TVs, I would appreciate it. I see it on both my SXRD and my flat panel LCD. Will the Edge correct this type of anomaly?


*Moiré* distortion occurs when the effective lines of resolution in the video is not greater than the parallel lines of detail in the subject.


A_C


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15123965
> 
> 
> I'm trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 422 halves the horizontal resolution for chroma (color) while "using" that extra resolution for luma (grey scale). This effectively provides extra bits (10 or 12) where it is needed as the human eye is more sensitive to shades of grey than color. Remember rods vs. cones? The retina is more sensitive to luminance than chroma. The original encode on BD/DVD is actually in 4:2:0 which is halved resolution for both horizontal AND vertical resolution chroma. This must be "upsampled" to either RGB, 444, or 422 YCbCr. Thus, the info is missing but is interpolated back in (and yet we STILL don't notice it!). If this step is done incorrectly, the infamous CUE results (chroma upsampling error).
> 
> 
> "Regular" 444 preserves full chroma resolution at 8 bits but also only provides 8 bits for luma.
> 
> 
> "deep color" 444 can provide full chroma/luma at either 10, 12 or 16 bits.
> 
> 
> The most you can get from the Edge is 10 bit 422 and that will be after the next production firmware.
> 
> 
> 8 bit 422 makes no sense to use as it's only 8 bits but still has half horizontal resolution chroma. Thus, if your display can only accept 422 at 8 bits, it's better to use 444.




Sorry I meant I read it again and again and again!


So how I see this in a real simple don't want to think about it way is if the display can accept deep color 444 at higher bitrates than 8 like 10, 12, or 16, that is your best bet?


Also I thought the new FW was going to keep the color space out at RBG but at 10 bit?


Wow, thanks for the help. LEt me know if what I am thinking is right. God it's only 9 AM and I'm already drunk off the Kool-Aid. I think this is the saying. . .


----------



## dlm10541

Jim


I suggest that learning about this is good but in the real world you are unlikely to see a significant diference on any option your display accepts.


Set the EDGE up so I looks best to you and ignore the theoretical.


----------



## cpcat

The actual outdoes the theoretical everytime.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15127047
> 
> 
> So how I see this in a real simple don't want to think about it way is if the display can accept deep color 444 at higher bitrates than 8 like 10, 12, or 16, that is your best bet?
> 
> 
> Also I thought the new FW was going to keep the color space out at RBG but at 10 bit?



The Edge has a so-called "10 bit pipeline". This means it computes/processes at 10 bit resolution. It performs this processing in 10 bit 422. Every signal input to the edge therefore will be converted to 10 bit 422 internally, processed, and output. The next production firmware will provide an option to output at either 8 bit RGB, 8 bit 444, or 422 (at up to 10 bits if your display will accept it). Therefore, it makes some sense to output 422 at 10 bits to your display if possible. I'd certainly try both 444 and 422 and see which you prefer.


As I said before, the Edge won't output any deep color at this point, but does have the capability of accepting these signals. Whether this would provide any visual improvement would be an interesting experiment. The PS3 for example does upsample to 36 bit over HDMI to capable devices but AFAIK there's no current way of telling whether this is actually happening as the Edge doesn't provide an input/output bit depth indication.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/15127094
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> I suggest that learning about this is good but in the real world you are unlikely to see a significant diference on any option your display accepts.
> 
> 
> Set the EDGE up so I looks best to you and ignore the theoretical.



I know, but it's just how I work. I always have to know how things work. I was one of those kids who always would rather take his toys apart and put em back together.


I'm a ask questions kinda person!


Sorry. . .


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15127614
> 
> 
> The Edge has a so-called "10 bit pipeline". This means it computes/processes at 10 bit resolution. It performs this processing in 10 bit 422. Every signal input to the edge therefore will be converted to 10 bit 422 internally, processed, and output. The next production firmware will provide an option to output at either 8 bit RGB, 8 bit 444, or 422 (at up to 10 bits if your display will accept it). Therefore, it makes some sense to output 422 at 10 bits to your display if possible. I'd certainly try both 444 and 422 and see which you prefer.
> 
> 
> As I said before, the Edge won't output any deep color at this point, but does have the capability of accepting these signals. Whether this would provide any visual improvement would be an interesting experiment. The PS3 for example does upsample to 36 bit over HDMI to capable devices but AFAIK there's no current way of telling whether this is actually happening as the Edge doesn't provide an input/output bit depth indication.



Ya right I knew it would accept the signals but AFAIK it would then downsample and output. NO PASSTHROUGH AFAIK.


That's cool about the FW I thought there was still no choice, but that there is that's awesome. Very happy about that.


jimi


----------



## Bytehoven

I lost sync a couple of times last night between the Edge and the Panasonic 55k. The 55K was in 1080p24 mode and the movie was WALL-E.


It was near the beginning of the movie I noticed a couple of small hits come and go, and then a couple of hits big enough to bring up the Edge input screen for the 55K.


I went and made sure all of the HDMI connections were solid, and then was ready to try other things, but I had no more problems.


If I see this problem return, I would connect the 55K directly to the projector to attempt to isolate the sync gaps.


Any comments are welcome.


BTW... what are the chances of the Edge gaining serious CMS calibrating functions in the future? I assume none, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Fudoh

You can assume that if the Edge gets a CMS before the 50pro, then there'll definitely be an angry mob gathering outside ABT's HQ.


----------



## Bytehoven












I'd pay an upgrade fee for 3D CMS on the Edge. Although, upgrading to the VP50 might be more than I could spend.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15128421
> 
> 
> what are the chances of the Edge gaining serious CMS calibrating functions in the future? I assume none, but it doesn't hurt to ask.



Edge is based on the ABT2010 chip (see specs on DVDO site). CMS is not in that chip. Unlikely that CMS is even possible in the glue around the ABT2010. Furthermore, DVDO has indicated that Edge would be feature/FW complete upon launch.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/15130256
> 
> 
> Edge is based on the ABT2010 chip (see specs on DVDO site). CMS is not in that chip. Unlikely that CMS is even possible in the glue around the ABT2010. Furthermore, DVDO has indicated that Edge would be feature/FW complete upon launch.



While the first part of that may be true, the second part I think has been re-assessed.


----------



## ta-kid

Hey since we are talking about the VRS 2010 chip.The new Yamaha RXV 3900 has this chip for Video processing with prep.Does anybody know if they managed to get a lot of the features our EDGE has??


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15127614
> 
> 
> The next production firmware will provide an option to output at either 8 bit RGB, 8 bit 444, or 422 (at up to 10 bits if your display will accept it).



I know that you're just trying to be helpful, but it's probably not a good idea to promise something that you (personally) can't deliver, especially because many people are making purchasing decisions based upon what they read in this thread. Only ABT knows what the next production firmware will fix and/or add compared to the current production firmware. The same can be said about the next public firmware release date.


Mind you, I don't want to rain on the parade...I think the EDGE is an excellent product now.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I finally had the chance to hook up and test an Edge. The display is a 70" Sony SXRD. The source (for this round of testing) is a TiVo S3. All Edge controls are at their factory defaults, and the TiVo is set to pass through the NATIVE signal.


To cut right to the chase, when running the S3 through the Edge, the picture has more noise in it, and it looks softer (not in a good way). Am I doing something wrong here? Is there some setting that I am missing?


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15131525
> 
> 
> Only ABT knows what the next production firmware will fix and/or add compared to the current production firmware.



Maybe ABT have told the beta testers what's included in the next production release......










D


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15128993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay an upgrade fee for 3D CMS on the Edge. Although, upgrading to the VP50 might be more than I could spend.



Do any of ABT's VP's have an adjustable CMS or multipoint grayscale/gamma adjustment feature ?


D


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15131101
> 
> 
> Hey since we are talking about the VRS 2010 chip.The new Yamaha RXV 3900 has this chip for Video processing with prep.Does anybody know if they managed to get a lot of the features our EDGE has??



The 3900 has a stripped down version. The Yamaha Z7 has the same chip with more control but still not what is offered in the EDGE


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15131525
> 
> 
> . Only ABT knows what the next production firmware will fix and/or add compared to the current production firmware. The same can be said about the next public firmware release date.
> 
> 
> .



Untrue.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15131525
> 
> 
> I know that you're just trying to be helpful.



True.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15132123
> 
> 
> I finally had the chance to hook up and test an Edge. The display is a 70" Sony SXRD. The source (for this round of testing) is a TiVo S3. All Edge controls are at their factory defaults, and the TiVo is set to pass through the NATIVE signal.
> 
> 
> To cut right to the chase, when running the S3 through the Edge, the picture has more noise in it, and it looks softer (not in a good way). Am I doing something wrong here? Is there some setting that I am missing?



There are a couple of possibilities I can think of. Edge enhancement should be disabled in the display or noise will be accentuated. This means sharpness control at minimum in most cases. Also, be sure EE and detail enhancement are at zero on Edge. Also, black level/contrast needs to be properly calibrated. Black level set too high or over-contrasting can accentuate noise. Finally, many displays will disable their internal noise reduction circuits with 1080p60 input which might explain the difference you are seeing.


When you say "TIVO S3" do you mean the D* HR10-250? If that's the case, you might consider MPEG4 conversion. I know I noticed a significant decrease in noise when I converted.


Edit: I see. It's not a D* box at all.


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15132123
> 
> 
> I finally had the chance to hook up and test an Edge. The display is a 70" Sony SXRD. The source (for this round of testing) is a TiVo S3. All Edge controls are at their factory defaults, and the TiVo is set to pass through the NATIVE signal.
> 
> 
> To cut right to the chase, when running the S3 through the Edge, the picture has more noise in it, and it looks softer (not in a good way). Am I doing something wrong here? Is there some setting that I am missing?



Follow what cpcat says and a couple things i have noticed also is ,The contrast setting on the edge needs to be lowered slightly for my 60 inch SXRD.I have mine set at -10.But this is also effected by were you have your tv picture settings at,and as you know the SXRD has lots of picture adjustments.I have most set to off of the extra ones.

Also I have left my whole system running all day yesterday to Burn in the edge and give it a decent test on SD and HD.I find the edge improves picture better the more it is used.The problem I had with it changing my input signal from my Motorola cable seems to have stopped.I still have the odd Audio drop out during HD DVD playing but I am hoping a new firmware update will cure that.

Keep reading here and playing with adjustments in small changes and I think you will see the improvement of picture quality ,especially with HD channels.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15132123
> 
> 
> I finally had the chance to hook up and test an Edge. The display is a 70" Sony SXRD. The source (for this round of testing) is a TiVo S3. All Edge controls are at their factory defaults, and the TiVo is set to pass through the NATIVE signal.
> 
> 
> To cut right to the chase, when running the S3 through the Edge, the picture has more noise in it, and it looks softer (not in a good way). Am I doing something wrong here? Is there some setting that I am missing?



Your TV must being doing something to the image because it should look the same. I runn all my broadcast sources through my Algolith Flea(to reduce the noise) before going to the EDGE. But if I take the FLEA out, the picture on my Samsung LEd DLP set will have the same noise whether going through the EDGE or going straight to the TV. This is with two Series 3 boxes, one TiVoHD box, one FIOS HD STB, and a VUDU box.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15133081
> 
> 
> Your TV must being doing something to the image because it should look the same. I runn all my broadcast sources through my Algolith Flea(to reduce the noise) before going to the EDGE. But if I take the FLEA out, the picture on my Samsung LEd DLP set will have the same noise whether going through the EDGE or going straight to the TV. This is with two Series 3 boxes, one TiVoHD box, one FIOS HD STB, and a VUDU box.



One difference will be the RGB output of Edge. The TiVo S3 outputs YCC which Edge will convert to RGB. My Samsung display reacts quite differently to RGB than it does to YCC. The display contrast and brightness needs to be adjusted differently between the two formats. Once recalibrated, The S3 looks fantastic via Edge.


----------



## Jerrym303

A quick question. I may use an Edge if I decide to go with an anamorphic lens. I know it is not ideal, but I would probably leave the lens in place at all times.


I know that the Edge will do the necessary vertical stretch to stretch a 16:9 image for use in 1:235.


I don't know, but I am confident that the Edge can squeeze 16:9 image to 4:3 so that the 16:9 image renders properly with the lens in place.


The question is: what if the image (from Directv) is actually 4:3 and output from the DVR in native. Will it be stretched to 16:9 (which i dislike) or can it be squeezed further to then be expanded to 4:3 by the lens?


TIA


----------



## Bytehoven

Jerry...


With a 16:6 source image and an anamorphic lens in place, the EDGE's (3) image format buttons on the bottom will stretch a 2.35:1 to the full panel height (right most button), and will take a 16:9 full frame image and squeeze it side to side (center button) or restore to normal (left button). 2.35:1 + material can then be tweaked using the V-Zoom control to completely fill the remaining vertical space.


New regarding doing a vertical squeeze on a 4:3 source? The manual V & H zoom controls only extend, they don't squeeze.


----------



## ta-kid

My Motorola 6416 box has been forced a couple times from 1080i to 480p output by the EDGE which has been a probem with some on this thread.Now lately it has stayed at 1080i but there is a setting in this 6416 to pick ycc 444 or RGB.I read here that the edge likes RGB.Should I change my 6416 to RGB and would this be part of my issue with the forced output from 1080i to 480p.


----------



## Jerrym303

Hi Bytehoven,


Thanks for ID'ing the buttons.


I knew about the stretch. The second option of squeezing the 16:9 is what I planned to do for 16:9. It sounds like I need to output 4:3 from the DVR in a mode that is interpreted by the DVDO as 16:9 and then let that get squeezed. I think that the "native, pillar box" setting on the DVR will do that. My small Viewsoninc LCD in my home office does squeeze 4:3 when the DVR is set to 4:3 and the TV is set to 4:3.


The third option is not something I need (at least I hope).


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15134421
> 
> 
> My Motorola 6416 box has been forced a couple times from 1080i to 480p output by the EDGE which has been a probem with some on this thread.Now lately it has stayed at 1080i but there is a setting in this 6416 to pick ycc 444 or RGB.I read here that the edge likes RGB.Should I change my 6416 to RGB and would this be part of my issue with the forced output from 1080i to 480p.



I've always had my moto box set to YCC 444. Have had no complaints with the display thru the Edge, into my crt pj (which requires RGB anyway.) Never set output to RGB, since I also output to my lcd panel from the Moto box.


I've only had the output res changed on the HD box when I reset the Edge (ie, after firmware update.) As long as you don't unplug the Edge, you shouldn't have any problems. (afaik







) OTOH, if you have the Edge on a power strip, and power it down after every use, you _may_ have a problem every time.


----------



## stretch437

i agree- leave it on YCC.


did you say you thought the picture quality improved after letting the edge run for a few hours? i have to say that totally doesn't agree with my understanding of how this box works. i mean maybe things looked better, but it wasn't because the edge was gradually adapting to your system. maybe your TV warmed up, maybe the source material got better, or maybe you just got more used to the thing as time passed, but i have to assume the video processing itself did not change over time.


----------



## Otto J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15128421
> 
> 
> BTW... what are the chances of the Edge gaining serious CMS calibrating functions in the future? I assume none, but it doesn't hurt to ask.



IF DVDO decided to go down that road, I think it's pretty safe to say that it would be reserved for the VP-series (or something similar). CMS capabilities requires a fair amount of know-how from the installer, and measuring equipment to be of any use. The amount of support needed for the dealer base would be tremendous, and I don't think DVDO would be wise in doing such a thing to the Edge, which is meant to be marketed through non-specialist dealers as well. The Edge is meant to be a plug-n-play product, without too much need for support. CMS could be included in a higher-end product, marketed for installers and enthusiast end-users. But even then, I believe DVDO's dealer base is a lot more varied (certainly larger) than Lumagen's, so I don't find it likely that they will introduce a feature that will create the need for an extensive amount of support.


----------



## iMbEst

anybody encountered image tearing in green vertical bars or white dots sometimes?


----------



## spitz10

I was led to this thread by one of my friends who claimed that there was a new device that converted all your video content to 1080p (I think though, he was under the impression that it would actually look like HD quality). I was intrigued, only to find that the price was $800. I knew about video processors, but I had no idea how expensive they were (and I now realize this is apparently a great deal).


I have read through about half of this thread trying to find a layman’s terms answer to a general question about this product: Is this product really that great for a 50 inch (or so) 1080p plasma/LCD owner who basically just watches some combination of television (HDTV/SDTV), movies (DVD/Blu-ray), and plays video games (even the old systems)? Although I am pretty technologically up to speed in most areas, I am admittedly pretty confused when it comes to the more complex side of TVs, and quite frankly, I just can’t understand what all the fuss is about regarding this product (mostly due to my inability to understand the lingo).


If this has already been addressed, I apologize, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone could essentially explain this product and its capabilities in a more basic sense.


Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## flyingvee

Yes, spitz - 8 bills is an amazing deal, especially considering the fact that for many users, the Edge will do the same thing as the $3K VP50pro.










Do you need one, or will it help? Your call, really. If you're pretty much happy with what you have, or if your current plasma has excellent onboard processing, you likely won't perceive an 800 dollar improvement.


How can I say that? Simple - people are different. I took my folks out to pickup a 50" plasma yesterday. They chose the 720p Panny because it looked as good or better than the 1080p Panny. They were quite happy putting the $400 dollar savings in their pocket.


I love what the Edge does for me; but I'm feeding it into a crt projector that has *no* onboard scaling or processing. I *need* a vp.


What do your dvds look like now? Near BD quality? if so, then you can probably skip the Edge. Again, on my system where the Edge is the only processing, the Edge improves good (high bitrate encoded) dvds to near BD quality, on my 10' wide screen. It also helps immensely on _good_ SD tv broadcasts. But if your plasma already has good onboard processing, you may not think the difference is worthwhile.


If that is the case, then the last feature you might consider is the HDMI switching offered by the Edge....if you need a switcher, than you can view the Edge as a switcher, and figure you are getting the processing as an added low-cost bonus.


----------



## spitz10

Thanks flyingvee, a couple follow-ups:


I would say my BDs look considerably better than DVDs, but isn’t that the case for everyone? Does this thing seriously make DVDs look comparably close to BDs (more so than upconverting DVD players and things of the sort) for someone who is very particular about PQ? And how bad are the onboard processors on most plasmas that the edge seems worthy of 800 bucks?


Let me see if I understand this technology correctly: Right now I am typing on a 24 inch wide-screen Dell monitor at 1920 x 1200 (native). If I drop the resolution to 1680 x 1050, the picture looks much worse (aside from the simple drop in resolution), which from my understanding, is because it is not the native resolution for the monitor. But (in an equivalent 1080p HDTV example), a video processor (edge) would be able to make the screen still look “native” so although the resolution is not as good, it still looks as crisp as it would on a 22 inch monitor (its native res). Is this correct?


And although the switching capabilities are nice, things like my $350 onkyo sr606 with 4 hdmi inputs can usually do the trick there.


So basically, I am just wondering if I am missing something here, or if there really wouldn’t be much difference for me with my 50” Panny PZ80U, Onkyo sr606, DirecTV HD-DVR, and PS3.


Thanks for the help and input.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spitz10* /forum/post/15140353
> 
> 
> Thanks flyingvee, a couple follow-ups:
> 
> 
> I would say my BDs look considerably better than DVDs, but isn't that the case for everyone? Does this thing seriously make DVDs look comparably close to BDs (more so than upconverting DVD players and things of the sort) for someone who is very particular about PQ? And how bad are the onboard processors on most plasmas that the edge seems worthy of 800 bucks?



well - dunno. For me, the improvement is definitely there on dvd. (tho there are many who will disagree, and the real question is the _subjectivity_ of saying that my dvds _approach_ the quality of a bd.) But I'll stand by the statement that average dvds look better, and good ones (Superbit, say) look near-BD. Especially since some BDs look near dvd (first release of 5th Element, or Talledega Nights for instance.)


If you're very particular, I'd think you'd see a difference; tho again, hard telling if it would be _worth_ it to you. DVDO used to have a fairly liberal policy of trial, with return privileges...if that is still in effect, you could see for yourself for the price of return shipping.


as for your native rate argument - your panny already scales to 1080p. (if that is the native res of your panel) - the Edge would simply do a better job; but I don't think your Panny allows you to bypass the onboard scaler, so you would actually have to try and judge for yourself to find out if you would see a justifiable improvement. (since only you can define justifiable







)


----------



## stretch437

i wouldn't get too caught up in the PC analogy - even the edge could not make fonts look "crisp" when running at anything other than NR-with-no-overscan. but the edge can probably do a better job than than your PC monitor would.


what i'm hearing is you have have a display of recent vintage (1080p's are pretty new still and since this feature is often found in a manufacturer's higher-end products it is also often accompanied by better-than-average video processing) and you don't need any of the other ancillary features (eg HDMI switching, universal remote etc) the edge has to offer. you just want "wow" factor but are not sure you want to pay $800 for it.


my guess is you won't see $800 worth of wow factor.


if you can't borrow one to evaluate and don't mind the hassle of shipping back merchandise, you can always buy one and give it 30 days to see if it does what you had hoped.


----------



## sidb

spitz10 - Keep in mind that the Edge introduces ringing whenever it scales, which looks like a TV with the sharpness turned up too high. This is hard to notice on recorded video, but it becomes way more visible when you have sharp, high contrast edges all over the place, like on a typical computer screen. It might bother you. I also have a Dell 1920x1200 monitor, and it uses a different scaling technique that isn't as smooth, but doesn't ring. For a photo comparison of the Dell's scaling vs. the VP50's using an old video game as the source material, see here . I've also heard that Lumagen video processors have some sort of magical scaling that's the best of both, but I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## kram1

I have a JVC-RS1 and I watch a lot of Dish Net would the Edge work well for me ?


----------



## Bytehoven

"I'm dreaming of a DVDO Edge Christmas..."


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/15141794
> 
> 
> spitz10 - Keep in mind that the Edge introduces ringing whenever it scales, which looks like a TV with the sharpness turned up too high. This is hard to notice on recorded video, but it becomes way more visible when you have sharp, high contrast edges all over the place, like on a typical computer screen. It might bother you. I also have a Dell 1920x1200 monitor, and it uses a different scaling technique that isn't as smooth, but doesn't ring. For a photo comparison of the Dell's scaling vs. the VP50's using an old video game as the source material, see here . I've also heard that Lumagen video processors have some sort of magical scaling that's the best of both, but I haven't seen it in person.



HUH!I do not see any ringing been added to the picture.I watch a lot of hockey with lots of sharp straight edges and edges of uniforms against all sorts of backgrounds.If there is ringing I do not see it.If anything i see a lot less ringing when compared to my SXRD controls i used before I got my Edge.I think for the average person with home theatre the EDge does add improvement mind you more on the HD side then SD IMO.Whether its an $800 improvement is debatable.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazzerxxx* /forum/post/15132179
> 
> 
> Maybe ABT have told the beta testers what's included in the next production release......



Maybe ABT have told the beta testers what's expected to be included in the next production release......











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15132440
> 
> 
> Untrue.



So you've tested the next production firmware and know the release date? Kewl. I'm envious.


----------



## iMbEst

when is the next release of firmware?


----------



## Gary J

In your lifetime.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15146147
> 
> 
> In your lifetime.



That's a hard firm promise? *AWESOME!* I've been waiting for an ironclad guarantee that I could go on a 2000 mile roadtrip this weekend without worrying about weather, idiots, or deer. Thanks.










but back ot;


since I am leaving, for a lark I connected the Edge to my 32" Vizio panel. One that is cheap enough that it doesn't even know what it means to accept native rate.










naturally, the Vizio native res is something like 1280 x768 -- not 720p. Well - first, the Edge did not magically find that native rate and make up an output res - it output at 720p60. (set on auto) Also got a display at 1080i; for some reason, the Vizio would not display a picture at 1080p (it isn't rated at 1080p, but will accept 1080p from my ps3.)


But best - or perhaps funniest(?) - my 500 dollar Vizio did indeed show a visible improvement with an $800 box between my Moto hd box and the panel. Solid colors were more stable - looked like a still picture - and there was a definite 3D effect on pans of football players, as they were walking back to the huddle.


Probably because of sidb's ringing. I did have the Edge Enhancement and Detail both up to +1. So the game wasn't "filmlike" - more like watching my old PLV70 projector - everything almost more real than real.










My point? It does make a difference; it is also patently stupid to pay more for the vp than the display, but the Edge does make things better, even on a panel that doesn't allow bypassing the internal processor.


----------



## soulcougher73

I got a question.


I just stumbled upon this thread today. I know next to nothing about video processing or scalers and to be honest reading through 78 pages when im a slow reading it just too much.


Would i notice a difference with this prodcut on a Samsung PN50A650, Pioneer 1018 receiver, PS3, and my HD cable box? Those are the 4 devices i have. Everything is hooked up via HDMI. Or is all my equipment new enough to not warrent something like this? Sounds like a wonderful product and i wouldnt mind owning one if i would see a difference in PQ.


Another question just sprung to mind. Does this product help in anyway to eliminate letter boxing? I mostly still watch regular DVDs on my PS3 since they still look great, but the letter boxing gets old with all this HD widescreen 16x9 we got going on nowadays.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sidb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15144561
> 
> 
> HUH!I do not see any ringing been added to the picture.



The guy asked about the difference in scaling between a Dell monitor and a DVDO VP, so I offered a photo. There _is_ ringing in the VP50 side of the photo. The Dell scaling is inferior overall, but it doesn't ring. These are simply facts that I thought were relevant to his question about scaling a computer display.


Saying there is no ringing falls flat in response to a photo post demonstrating ringing. Personally, I find the ringing to be usually acceptable, but it isn't zero, and it matters more with a computer desktop than video.


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/15150999
> 
> 
> The guy asked about the difference in scaling between a Dell monitor and a DVDO VP, so I offered a photo. There _is_ ringing in the VP50 side of the photo. The Dell scaling is inferior overall, but it doesn't ring. These are simply facts that I thought were relevant to his question about scaling a computer display.
> 
> 
> Saying there is no ringing falls flat in response to a photo post demonstrating ringing. Personally, I find the ringing to be usually acceptable, but it isn't zero, and it matters more with a computer desktop than video.



I went back and read his previous postings and then i read his question over again and realized what he was asking.I assumed,which I should not of.I looked at your pics and saw what you were indicating.I just do not see that effect with my set up which obviously is totally different.I never felt the need to use a VP on a computer monitor,but I see lots of people on this forum do.So I guess i will eat crow and and pay closer attention to your input.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15117970
> 
> 
> It appears I have an issue with input for HD 1080i signal out of my Motorola 6416.I did an Info check through my Edge Menu and all the Hd Inputs are picked up as 480P??????the 6416 is set up on HDMI for 1080i.I took the edge out of the loop and hooked direct to my Sony SXRD and it displays 1080i as the input for all hd channels,yet with the edge it shows 480p.Further more with the 480p sensed as the input the edge is doing the scaling to 1080P Ok ,according to its info and the Sony tv . . . .



I noticed something similar. My TiVo Series 3 is normally set to output "native" resolution to a Sony SXRD, but when I first hooked up the Edge, it reported 480p. Without the Edge, the TiVo was still outputting 480p. I'm sure I did not set it to that. I reconfigured the TiVo to native and reconnected the Edge. Unfortunately, I never did follow up this problem, since the audio dropouts grabbed my attention. I had forgotten all about it until I read this post.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15124613
> 
> 
> I contacted DVDO support and spoke to Ken who was very helpful who explained that the edge was forcing the 6416 to 480P output and to re check my cable box HD output setting after I reset the edge.So I reset the Edge,and sure enough it was still 480P.So I went back in and switched the 6416 back to 1080i.turned everything back on and VOiLA,the Edge was now getting 1080i input .So I tried several senerios of turning my components off and on to see if the order of powering up causes the issue but concluded nothing.It did though go back to 480P once and I had to reset the motorola box back to 1080i.Just leaving it all on right now and just flipping channels from SD feeds to HD feeds to see if it forces back to 480P.So far so good but its only been on for 30 minutes.



Weird. My first thought was that a TiVo service update might have reset it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15136777
> 
> 
> I've only had the output res changed on the HD box when I reset the Edge (ie, after firmware update.) As long as you don't unplug the Edge, you shouldn't have any problems. (afaik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) OTOH, if you have the Edge on a power strip, and power it down after every use, you _may_ have a problem every time.



So, unless the Edge is on a UPS, every time we have a power failure sources would have to be reset? Is this considered a "feature"? Can this behavior be defeated?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soulcougher73* /forum/post/15149989
> 
> 
> I got a question.
> 
> 
> I just stumbled upon this thread today. I know next to nothing about video processing or scalers and to be honest reading through 78 pages when im a slow reading it just too much.
> 
> 
> Would i notice a difference with this prodcut on a Samsung PN50A650, Pioneer 1018 receiver, PS3, and my HD cable box? Those are the 4 devices i have. Everything is hooked up via HDMI. Or is all my equipment new enough to not warrent something like this? Sounds like a wonderful product and i wouldnt mind owning one if i would see a difference in PQ.
> 
> 
> Another question just sprung to mind. Does this product help in anyway to eliminate letter boxing? I mostly still watch regular DVDs on my PS3 since they still look great, but the letter boxing gets old with all this HD widescreen 16x9 we got going on nowadays.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



the edge could be a great way to connect and centrally control all your gear. it will improve your PQ in subtle ways. how much that's worth to you is up to you. but i always caution people against expecting too much of a "wow" factor unless you have a very old or very large display.


and yes there are lots of ways to make black bars go away with an edge. occasionally you can make them go away with one touch using one of the buttons they put on the remote just for this purpose. other solutions (eg zooming / panning or non linear stretch aka panorama) may take more work but it can be done. these features are already well documented. see the FAQ: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php


----------



## kram1

How does the new Gefen GTV-HTS-PRO GefenTV Scaler Pro stackup against the Edge?


----------



## scsiraid

Great Black Friday deal on Edge at resellers... $599

http://www.amazon.com:80/DVDO-EDGE-D...7320661&sr=8-1


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15160263
> 
> 
> Great Black Friday deal on Edge at resellers... $599
> 
> http://www.amazon.com:80/DVDO-EDGE-D...7320661&sr=8-1



Yes! a Sweet deal plus free shipping.

It is tempting me to buy a second EDGE.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15160263
> 
> 
> Great Black Friday deal on Edge at resellers... $599
> 
> http://www.amazon.com:80/DVDO-EDGE-D...7320661&sr=8-1


Jason!?!











ABT: How about a Black Friday Software Update for those of us who paid a bit more than $599?


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15160263
> 
> 
> Great Black Friday deal on Edge at resellers... $599
> 
> http://www.amazon.com:80/DVDO-EDGE-D...7320661&sr=8-1



Wow, I hope that lasts like 2 weeks.


----------



## BOB HAN

Anyone with a Edge, Panasonic 65PF11UK and a Denon 4308 wish to comment on improvement in processing, I will also be using a BD55 Blu-ray player. Thanks for any help.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15128040
> 
> 
> Ya right I knew it would accept the signals but AFAIK it would then downsample and output. NO PASSTHROUGH AFAIK.
> 
> 
> That's cool about the FW I thought there was still no choice, but that there is that's awesome. Very happy about that.
> 
> 
> jimi



In addition to what cpcat said, the bonus of having higher bit depths for the YCC output (RGB will pretty much always be 8 bit) is that you have far more colours available for use by your display. So provided your display can process and display YCC at 10 bit and above, you are going to get far better gradations on colours. You will see far less posterisation on digital displays as a result of the higher bit depths.


----------



## Jeroen1000

First time poster here and I have just recently plunged into the a/v madness. I've read about 30 pages and I need a little help interpreting the answer to my situation. I am sorry about the long post but I need to spell everything out real clear so I can still follow










Note: I live in PAL territory

My (perhaps future purchase) might be a Panasonic TH-42PZ800E. This TV can be fed 1080p/24 and will display this at 96hz (4:4 pulldown). I also have a Wii (480p/60 and 576p/50) and a DVD player (also outputs 480p/60 or 576i/50)

*Question regarding the setupbox*


1. I'll be connecting a setup box to the EGDE via a HDMI. Setupbox spits out 1080i/*50*. When viewing *video*, the EDGE should send out 1080p/50 at a refresh rate of 50hz. Is this correct? The TV will display this at 100hz. Is this an issue?


2. For *film* content the EDGE can output both 1080p/24 and 1080p/25? So it can convert 1080i/50 to either 24 fps (progressive) or 25 fps (progressive)? In case of feeding the tv 24p @ 24hz will it still do a 4:4 pulldown and thus displaying at 96hz? And in case of feeding it 25 fps? what happens then (25 frames at 25 hz)?

*And as I understand one will need to switch manually between 1080p/50 and 1080p/24-1080p/25*. I don't mind some judders in between commercials when watching film and will just switch to 50p when normal (video based) TV shows come on



*Question regarding the Wii*


This one will be connected via component and will most likely be set to output 576p/50. Taking the above into account, let's say I just watched a movie on TV and the EDGE is set to output 1080p/24.

When I power one my Wii will the EDGE output 1080p/24 @24hz or 1080p/50 @ 50z? This when the wii is set to output 576p.

I'm guessing the latter and so I will need to switch manually (and yes I did read the posts concerning this but it isn't all to clear to me)

Or will the EDGE notice it is receiving a 576p signal and apply a output rate of 1080p/50 because it is being fed a 576 resolution instead of a 1080?


Again rephrasing: 1080i/p input resolution: you will need to switch manually between video and film framerates/hertz 24p,25p,50p

576i/p input resolution: always 1080p/50 (as I never have the need to use 60hz)

480i/p always 1080p/60? I think it is called maching the output framerate and hertz to a given input resolution?

*Question regarding DVD player*?


I'm totally lost on this one. Should it output 480p or 576i? Need I setup the EDGDE for 1080p/24 or 1080p/50 or 1080p/60? And as above will I need to switch maually


Many thanks for leading me through!


----------



## DonovanH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14689021
> 
> 
> We have turned this option off on EDGE due to some sources outputting a unreliable signal.



(This was in regards to auto input aspect ratio using the HDMI flags)


Any chance this could be made an option, even a non-supported one via discrete codes or in an advanced menu? I appreciate that there are, apparently, devices that mess this up but my last 3 DVD players have all done this perfectly and it's a shame to ignore it. I am currently using a VP20 which ignores the component signal aspect ratio (yes, there is one in the VBI) and can't use HDMI because my DVD player won't do 480i over it. I would like to upgrade to an Edge using PReP but now the HDMI auto-detection is disabled putting me in the same position I'm already in.


It's a real shame to have a device that is perfectly capable of this simple auto-detection and have it permanently disabled because some DVD players are flawed.


I notice only one other person brought this up here, but has anyone mentioned it on the beta forums? It seems like a simple request, and along the lines of the auto frequency adjustment being rumored (automating a simple thing that would otherwise require manual adjustment every time the source changes).


----------



## drrick

I realize that if anyone knows this they probably can't say, but I figured it can't hurt to ask. It appears that the ABT 2010 supports gamma control, although DVDO's web site doesn't say much about what exactly that means. Does anyone know if the Edge will gain the ability to calibrate the display's gamma? I'd like to get a Lumagen Vision for the calibration controls, since I have gamma issues on my display, but the Edge seems like it would probably do a lot better job of deinterlacing. If the Edge could get me both, it would be great







If anyone can shed some light on this for me, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## KMR

Does the Edge offer electronic masking?


----------



## insboswiz

Okay, Given the special pricing today, I'm seriously looking at picking one of these up. A couple of questions, though. First of all, one of my sources is a Windows Vista Media Center PC with an NVidia 8600 Video card. Given the fact that I can select whatever output resolution that I wish, will the Edge make any difference in the picture quality coming out of my PC? If so, should I continue to send it a 1080 signal out of the videocard or drop it down a bit?


Question #2 - I'm assuming that I won't get much if any improvement in the picture quality from my Samsung Bluray BD-P2500 when playing BlueRay movies. What about with standard def DVDs or streaming netflix? Should I disable the Samsung's built-in upscaling for lower def sources? Will I notice much of an improvement?


Third, I have a Denon 3808CI receiver. I already know enough to disable to video upscaling for high def sources, but use it for lower def sources such as my Nintendo Wii. Would the Edge make a difference here over the Denon?


Last, my Xbox currently spits out 1080p. If I have an Edge, do I continue to output at 1080P or drop it down in resolution and let the Edge do the upconversion? Anyone who uses an Xbox notice any improvement?


Television is a 46 inch Samsung LCD panel. Can't remember the exact model number, but I picked it up in june of 2007 and it is not one of the 120hz models.


If you want to take a stab at any or all of the above questions, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## RonF

Oh gosh......this Thanksgiving special offer has me thinking what I shouldn't be at this time.....buying another piece of AV gear, and I'd really appreciate if any Edge owners that have them hooked up to either of my 2 main displays could comment on the whether they now feel the degree of PQ improvement by the Edge, over the display's internal processing was well worth the cost?


JVC RS2 (mine's with 8' 5" screen width on Hi Power screen surface)


Samsung HL61A750


I don't really know what kind of chip the LED Sammy has and would assume the Edge would be far superior, but would love to hear any owner's comment on that display with the Edge vs how it was prior, as well as with the JVC comparison. My thinking is purchase it for the Sammy.


I primarily watch HD 1080i from Charter through S.A. 4250 HDC box and Bluray through PS3, alternated between displays for now.....HDMI on both. The "switching" benefits are not a major incentive for me, just the PQ.


Thanks very much

__________________

Ron


----------



## mdh825

Anyone experiencing momentary video signal dropouts with the Edge? I have a PS3 (hdmi) and mac mini (dvi to hdmi) connected to the Edge and occasionally I will experience signal drop outs in certain repeatable situations such as you tube via safari on the mac mini and wipeout hd on the PS3 (zone challenges). The Edge is connected to an RS1 via HDMI.


----------



## Bytehoven

yes... I reported some momentary sync loss with the WALL-E BD. I am running the Panasonic 55K -> Edge -> Sony HW10.


Sync drop occurred only the one time. We were renting WALL-E so a follow up to see if it's the title will have to wait.


----------



## thewool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeroen1000* /forum/post/15162259
> 
> 
> 
> *Question regarding the Wii*
> 
> 
> This one will be connected via component and will most likely be set to output 576p/50. Taking the above into account, let's say I just watched a movie on TV and the EDGE is set to output 1080p/24.
> 
> When I power one my Wii will the EDGE output 1080p/24 @24hz or 1080p/50 @ 50z? This when the wii is set to output 576p.
> 
> I'm guessing the latter and so I will need to switch manually (and yes I did read the posts concerning this but it isn't all to clear to me)
> 
> Or will the EDGE notice it is receiving a 576p signal and apply a output rate of 1080p/50 because it is being fed a 576 resolution instead of a 1080?
> 
> ssolution: you will need to switch manually between video and film framerates/hertz 24p,25p,50p
> 
> 576i/p input resolution: always 1080p/50 (as I never have the need to use 60hz)
> 
> 480i/p always 1080p/60? I think it is called maching the output framerate and hertz to a given input resolution?
> 
> *Question regarding DVD player*?
> 
> 
> I'm totally lost on this one. Should it output 480p or 576i? Need I setup the EDGDE for 1080p/24 or 1080p/50 or 1080p/60? And as above will I need to switch maually
> 
> 
> Many thanks for leading me through!



As far as I know a Pal Wii outputs 480p, not 576p.


I've got the Edge set up with a Wii. The ouput of my Edge is set to auto, but to the best of my knowledge so far this just displays at 1080p 60hz. You are right, the only way to change this at the moment is manually (which isn't mush hassle to be honest). It's been hinted that this might change in future firmware updates but for now it's manual.


The DVD player question... From reading the forums, the Edge ideally wants a 480i or 576i clean signal, then it can do the work it's supposed to. My Oppo DV-980H is set to output one of these signals depending on if a PAL or NTSC disc has been inserted. The Edge then upscales to 1080p which looks great to my eyes.


Just a general opinion I really like the edge. I've got rid of a SCART switcher unit, HDMI and component switcher for this neat box of tricks that works really well. Future firmware updates will only improve what I have now so I'm happy.


The only problem for me at the moment is that I can't connect my old Commodore 64 via s-video. The edge doesn't like something about the s-video signal it outputs for some reason, probably an age thing.... Shame, would have been interesting to see what the Edge could do to this retro classic.


----------



## iove

Just got my Edge yesterday (Thank you Jason!) and when I went to test it, I noticed some problems when inputting 480i (Oppo 980 and Sony Blu-ray 550) into the Edge and outputting 1080p60 to my Sony 60A2000 and 60XBR2 TVs.


First, I viewed some home video DVDs and saw a lot of tearing and jagged edges. Granted the material was not great but I had hoped that the Edge would clean it up, but instead seemed to make it worse. When I changed the output to 1080i or 1080p, the tearing and jaggies were greatly reduced. I get the same result regardless of player and/or TV. Interestingly enough, when I turn on Game mode, the tearing went away.


Second, on Star Wars Ep. III, I saw mild flickering on the opening scrolling text when inputting 480i. It seemed to appear on the top and on the bottom of certain words. Again, changing the output to 1080i or 1808p cleared things up. Game mode on made it worse. Also, rewinded or fast forwarded it a bit, I can get it to clear up for a few seconds.


Outputting 1080p directly to the tv looked better than 480i to the Edge. I have also turned off all picture processing in the TV and have tried toggling film/video mode in the players. I have also tried changing the aspect ratios in the player to no avail. Could I have a defective unit or am I neglecting to change a setting?


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/15163613
> 
> 
> Oh gosh......this Thanksgiving special offer has me thinking what I shouldn't be at this time.....buying another piece of AV gear, and I'd really appreciate if any Edge owners that have them hooked up to either of my 2 main displays could comment on the whether they now feel the degree of PQ improvement by the Edge, over the display's internal processing was well worth the cost?
> 
> 
> JVC RS2 (mine's with 8' 5" screen width on Hi Power screen surface)
> 
> 
> Samsung HL61A750
> 
> 
> I don't really know what kind of chip the LED Sammy has and would assume the Edge would be far superior, but would love to hear any owner's comment on that display with the Edge vs how it was prior, as well as with the JVC comparison. My thinking is purchase it for the Sammy.
> 
> 
> I primarily watch HD 1080i from Charter through S.A. 4250 HDC box and Bluray through PS3, alternated between displays for now.....HDMI on both. The "switching" benefits are not a major incentive for me, just the PQ.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much
> 
> __________________
> 
> Ron



I've used EDGE on both a JVC HD100 (basically the RS2) and a Samsung plasma, and on both it made considerable improvements.


----------



## CollinViegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMR* /forum/post/15163122
> 
> 
> Does the Edge offer electronic masking?



I am also looking for this answer...


----------



## HiHoStevo

A page or so ago.... someone mentioned an "Auto - On" feature...


I do not see this anywhere in the Menu.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15170959
> 
> 
> A page or so ago.... someone mentioned an "Auto - On" feature...
> 
> 
> I do not see this anywhere in the Menu.



There's an Auto feature which communicates with your display and outputs its preferred resolution automatically. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CollinViegas* /forum/post/15168357
> 
> 
> I am also looking for this answer...



What does the question mean?


Does it add black bars where input AR does not match output AR? Yes.

Will it drive a CIH electric masking system? No.

Will it create a light-refractive and sounds absorptive field around your home theater? You know us beta testers can't talk about unreleased features!


----------



## CollinViegas

what the question means is does it have a blanking feature. example...


The dark knight switches aspect ratios from 2.40 to 1.78, If someone has a 2.40 screen and is using the zoom method with the projector so that the black bars are projected outside of the screen area for a movie, Is it possible to add a blanking feature to the 1.78 part of the movie to crop it to 2.40 like the lumagen scalers can?


Basically can it make a 1.78 movie into a 2.35 movie by croping or blanking?


----------



## Jeroen1000

Thanks thewool. The switching is the least annoying aspect to me. A Harmony would deal nicely with this (the EDGE is already in the Logitech database anyway).


I would play Commodore on a classic tv







. The good old days!


Is there some consensus already how disturbing the ringing is in:


a) Games (wii, xbox 360 etc)

b) SD material


As it is a consequence of scaling there would be no ringing with Blu-ray movies and 1080i broadcasts?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CollinViegas* /forum/post/15172748
> 
> 
> what the question means is does it have a blanking feature. example...
> 
> 
> The dark knight switches aspect ratios from 2.40 to 1.78, If someone has a 2.40 screen and is using the zoom method with the projector so that the black bars are projected outside of the screen area for a movie, Is it possible to add a blanking feature to the 1.78 part of the movie to crop it to 2.40 like the lumagen scalers can?
> 
> 
> Basically can it make a 1.78 movie into a 2.35 movie by croping or blanking?



It has separable horizontal and vertical zoom. It does not have a memory to make this happen automatically, though. You may be able to set this up via the Panorama feature, but the number of memory locations is one of the most obvious limitations of an $800 VP versus a $4500 VP.


----------



## djos

Has anyone made a URC .MXF or .MXD or .WZR file for DVDO edge using the discrete IR codes published HERE by Anchor Bay?


If they include the "secret codes" too that would be awesome!


If you can help, please PM me.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15176169
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a URC .MXF or .MXD or .WZR file for DVDO edge using the discrete IR codes published HERE by Anchor Bay?



Yes. I've even used codes published by Anchor Bay in places that are not there.



> Quote:
> If they include the "secret codes" too that would be awesome!



It is!



> Quote:
> If you can help, please PM me.



No PM required! Here you go:
*Step 1*: Do you have the licensed editor software? If not, then you need to get it.
*Step 2*: Get the discrete IR codes and program them into your remote.
*Step 3*: Load the programmed data into your remote.


Seriously, is there an "ask" in there somewhere, or do you communicate in sub-text all the time when you are asking people to violate an NDA? Patience, grasshopper! I'll post my WZR file (MX-810) when the "secret" stuff is no longer secret.


----------



## reel_fan

I have an iScan HD and am thinking about upgrading to the Edge. Does the Edge provide any significant improvements over the iScan HD?


Here is my current setup:

Apple MacMini (DVD & DVD over network)

XBox 360

HD TV Comcast cable (EyeTV, HD Homerun)

BenQ PE7800 576p. Will be upgraded to a 1080p projector in 2009 - probably a Panasonic AE3000.


I have been happy with my iScan HD even though I'm not as educated on it as I would like to be.










I did notice that the Edge does not support 1024x576 which is my projectors native resolution. So, looks like it may be best to wait until I upgrade my projector to do the upgrade.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeroen1000* /forum/post/15173381
> 
> 
> Thanks thewool. The switching is the least annoying aspect to me. A Harmony would deal nicely with this (the EDGE is already in the Logitech database anyway).
> 
> 
> I would play Commodore on a classic tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The good old days!
> 
> 
> Is there some consensus already how disturbing the ringing is in:
> 
> 
> a) Games (wii, xbox 360 etc)
> 
> b) SD material
> 
> 
> As it is a consequence of scaling there would be no ringing with Blu-ray movies and 1080i broadcasts?



There will never be a "consensus" on the severity of ringing--some people can't see it all (I envy them), while others find it particularly distracting at times.


We all have different vision/expectations so I'm afraid you probably won't get anything approaching a consensus.










I can see it (in games, I don't do SD and I don't scale HD)--wish it wasn't there, but don't find it overly distracting. I'm sure there will be a litany of people posting about how I've got my sharpness turned up or haven't properly calibrated, or that the ringing already exists in the source material.










The EDGE scaling rings. It _does_. It's not up for debate. HOWEVER, it isn't a show-stoppper for my uses by any means. Not sure that helps you...


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15181170
> 
> 
> Yes. I've even used codes published by Anchor Bay in places that are not there.
> 
> 
> It is!
> 
> 
> No PM required! Here you go:
> *Step 1*: Do you have the licensed editor software? If not, then you need to get it.
> *Step 2*: Get the discrete IR codes and program them into your remote.
> *Step 3*: Load the programmed data into your remote.
> 
> 
> Seriously, is there an "ask" in there somewhere, or do you communicate in sub-text all the time when you are asking people to violate an NDA? Patience, grasshopper! I'll post my WZR file (MX-810) when the "secret" stuff is no longer secret.



Oh C'mon, I was merely trying to avoid re-inventing the wheel! I dont have an edge yet (waiting for exchange rates to improve a bit) and I merely wanted to get the jump on programming my MX-810. I've experimented with the codes for the VP50 (URC haven't updated their DB yet with edge codes) but I suspect they are different?


I provide assistance to folk on the Aussie DTV forums who own URC gear including help "sourcing" the software - Im no n00b ! In fact I've been around AVS longer than you, I just dont post as much here.










If you aren't going to be helpful then I suggest you dont post a reply to someone!


----------



## Bytehoven

Feature Request


One thing I would like to see added to the edge or included in a future DVDO processor, would be a waveform/vector scope display function for being able to calibrate the input signal from various sources.


Just a thought on a rainy Sunday in the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15182452
> 
> 
> I fact I've been around AVS longer than you, I just dont post as much here.



Incorrect.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeroen1000* /forum/post/15173381
> 
> 
> As it is a consequence of scaling there would be no ringing with Blu-ray movies and 1080i broadcasts?



Yes, assuming you are using a 1080p display.


----------



## ta-kid

Are we getting any closer to a firmware update with added features???Still have the audio drop out once in awhile and the odd time when I first turn on my complete system I see a blue screen and have sound.I have to turn the system back off and on to clear the issue.Might be a handshake issue with my Motorrola cable DVR.Never happens any other time.A minor issue but its there.


----------



## Bytehoven

When I was speaking to tech support last week, they said a couple of weeks.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15182931
> 
> 
> Incorrect.



According to the forum, I joined early 2005 (lurked for a few years before that) and he joined in early 2006 - Feel free to correct me.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15183161
> 
> 
> According to the forum, I joined early 2005 (lurked for a few years before that) and he joined in early 2006 - Feel free to correct me.



If you weren't such a NOOB you would know.










Bear5K used to be "Ursa" here. The 5K refers to the number of posts at the time of moniker change.


----------



## Bytehoven

Ursa


----------



## shingdaz

Still waiting for my Edge to arrive, picked up a 1080p screen and look forward to hooking the edge up to it> As far as fine detail artifacts are concerned, I found that it's true artifacts are introduced slightly with a 1080p display via Vp-pro. But the overall image is relativly already sharp due to the higher resolution of the display so backing off to lower setting eliminates them.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15184087
> 
> 
> Ursa



LOL, let me guess: Ursa minor of hhgttg fame and not the girls name?


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15185054
> 
> 
> LOL, let me guess: Ursa minor of hhgttg fame and not the girls name?



I don't know what you mean.


I've been hangin' around this place since '02 and I smiled because I used to follow Ursa posts on calibration. I did know it was Bill.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15185134
> 
> 
> I don't know what you mean.
> 
> 
> I've been hangin' around this place since '02 and I smiled because I used to follow Ursa posts on calibration. I did know it was Bill.



Crikey, ever heard of "The Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy"? "Ursa Minor Beta" is the name of the Planet where Mega Dodo Publications (producers of HHGTTG) were based:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Places_...rsa_Minor_Beta 
http://www.earthstar.co.uk/ursa.htm 


Book -> http://www.amazon.com/Hitch-Hikers-G...8103584&sr=1-3 

Movie -> http://www.amazon.com/Hitchhikers-Gu.../dp/B000KEG938 



Anyway, explanations surrounding Bear5k's AVS past are accepted.










PS. Im still not a Noob!


----------



## kiwimeat

Hi,


I've just added a DVDO Edge to my setup and after cabling everything up I am having issues with HDMI audio out.


My setup is as follows: -


Display Fujitsu P50XHA40US Plasma Connected via HDMI in for video only.

Video Processor/Switch DVDO Edge Firmware V1.00

Yamaha RX-V3800Bi AV Receiver

Toshiba HD-XE1 HD-DVD connected to HDMI 1

Panasonic BD-35 Blu-Ray connected to HDMI 2

Oppo 980HD DVD Player connected to HDMI 3

Cable PVR Optus/Foxtel IQ Pace Box with 160GB Hard Disk connected to Component 1 for video and Optical 1 for audio

Media Centre PC connected to HDMI 4 for video and Optical 2 for audio


I am having issues getting HDMI audio into my AVR using the audio only HDMI output on the Edge to my Yamaha RX-V3800Bi AVR. This happens whatever audio format is passed over HDMI including PCM and bitstream.

Non HDMI audio from the Cable PVR and Media Centre works fine over the HDMI audio only. However, any HDMI audio from my disc players fails to generate audio on the AVR if routed via the Audio Only HDMI output on the Edge.

The only way to get HDMI audio working is to run the HDMI Video/Audio output through my AVR and then on to my display.


Also I have a second issue, when playing back recorded shows from my cable PVR I keep losing sound on my AVR. This happens when the HDMI audio is routed via the Video & Audio HDMI output or the Audio Only HDMI output on the Edge.

When the sound is lost the only way to recover it is by taking the cable PVR to standby mode and then turning it on again and resuming playback.


I would be grateful if you could advise whether there are any solutions for the two problems or if there is newer firmware I could try.


Cheers


Aaron


----------



## insboswiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insboswiz* /forum/post/15163483
> 
> 
> Okay, Given the special pricing today, I'm seriously looking at picking one of these up. A couple of questions, though. First of all, one of my sources is a Windows Vista Media Center PC with an NVidia 8600 Video card. Given the fact that I can select whatever output resolution that I wish, will the Edge make any difference in the picture quality coming out of my PC? If so, should I continue to send it a 1080 signal out of the videocard or drop it down a bit?
> 
> 
> Question #2 - I'm assuming that I won't get much if any improvement in the picture quality from my Samsung Bluray BD-P2500 when playing BlueRay movies. What about with standard def DVDs or streaming netflix? Should I disable the Samsung's built-in upscaling for lower def sources? Will I notice much of an improvement?
> 
> 
> Third, I have a Denon 3808CI receiver. I already know enough to disable to video upscaling for high def sources, but use it for lower def sources such as my Nintendo Wii. Would the Edge make a difference here over the Denon?
> 
> 
> Last, my Xbox currently spits out 1080p. If I have an Edge, do I continue to output at 1080P or drop it down in resolution and let the Edge do the upconversion? Anyone who uses an Xbox notice any improvement?
> 
> 
> Television is a 46 inch Samsung LCD panel. Can't remember the exact model number, but I picked it up in june of 2007 and it is not one of the 120hz models.
> 
> 
> If you want to take a stab at any or all of the above questions, it would be most appreciated.




Well, guess I missed the special this weekend. I didn't get any answers to the questions above and I have had prior experience with Anchor Bay Video Processors. I picked up a VP30 a year and a half ago with the ABT card and tested it out. I could not see much of a difference at the time looking at both DVDs at 480p and output from my cable box at 480i


One of the things that I like about Anchor Bay is that you have a 30 day return window if things don't work out like you hope. Since the Edge is sold through 3rd party retailers, it is not clear whether that 30 day policy is available or not. I don't think that it is.


Too bad though. I can understand that it is much easier to run a demo program on a $2,000 VP than it is to run one on an $800 one, but the problem is that even the $600 special price is too much for me to roll the dice. If I felt that this would make a real, measurable difference, I might try it, but without the ability to return it if it doesn't work, particularly in this economy, I'm going to have to pass.


And yes, I do know that it is an HDMI switcher, but $600 is a bit much to pay for that and my Denon 3808CI seems to do the job nicely right now.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15184071
> 
> 
> Bear5K used to be "Ursa" here. The 5K refers to the number of posts at the time of moniker change.



It also conveniently separates my "calibration as a hobby" days from my "calibration as a business" days.







And gets rid of the bad Latin grammar. Most Americans know "Ursa Minor" and "Ursa Major". Ursus? Not so much.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15185198
> 
> 
> Anyway, explanations surrounding Bear5k's AVS past are accepted.



No worries. Once a firmware comes out that includes everything in my WZR file, I'll happily post it. Programming the MX-810 is a real PITA. That being said, there have been plenty of requests from people in this thread for stuff that would break a beta tester's NDA, so do understand when you are the nth person in line who wants someone to do that. Oh, yeah, and if you want something, just ask for it straight-out.


----------



## Blacklac

So anyone know about the seller on Amazon who is selling it for $599, HD Lifestyle or something?


Kinda weird they have it listed as Edge101E and the MSRP is over $1200? If anyone does know about them, do they offer the 30 day return also? I don't plan on returning though, I love my 983.


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15187372
> 
> 
> So anyone know about the seller on Amazon who is selling it for $599, HD Lifestyle or something?
> 
> 
> Kinda weird they have it listed as Edge101E and the MSRP is over $1200? If anyone does know about them, do they offer the 30 day return also? I don't plan on returning though, I love my 983.



My guess is that they did that to stand out from the other DVDO Edge listing. Their retail price amount is out of whack in that listing as well.


The other Amazon listing and several other retailers (including forum sponsors) have that same price.


----------



## Agent_C

Well, I had an opportunity to use an EDGE for a little over a week; and count me amongst those who feel the benefits are somewhat unremarkable.


To be fair, I think this is in large part due to having higher end equipment to begin with. It was connected to a Pioneer PDP-5010 plasma display, which has excellent internal processors on its' own. Sources were an SA8300HD cable box An Oppo and an LG BG200 Blu-ray player.

Observations:


I found its up-scaling no better than the Oppo.


Detail and edge enhancement offered minimal, barely noticeable improvements on HD material.


On the high setting it did noticeably reduce mosquito noise on SD material, but a litany of other compression artifacts remain, which on balance, amounted to minimal improvements for SD material. I guess the old adage of lipstick on a pig applies to overly compressed video as well.


There is no noise reduction at all. Surprising, as it actually seemed to introduce a small amount of noise on 720p sources.


No improvement in cadence detection over the PDP-5010. I guess this is an endorsement for the Pioneer, but I was hoping at a minimum to obverse some reduction in judder. That would have been enough for me to keep it.


I have it up on eBay it anyone's interested. PM me for the link. On a lesser panel, I'd imagine the improvements are much more worthwhile.


A_C


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insboswiz* /forum/post/15186761
> 
> 
> Well, guess I missed the special this weekend.
> 
> [..]
> 
> One of the things that I like about Anchor Bay is that you have a 30 day return window if things don't work out like you hope. Since the Edge is sold through 3rd party retailers, it is not clear whether that 30 day policy is available or not. I don't think that it is.



The special is still on. The return policy is up to the individual retailer. No mysteries there.


To your questions:

- PC - no help, unless you are AVISynth/FFDShow averse.

- Wii - Not much help, but better than Denon/Samsung (fair disclosure: I've never been a fan of DNIe)

- XBox360 - No help.

- Blu-ray - No help. This is where you really want it to "get out of the way".


EDGE will help best with SD sources that are not current game machines, and do a somewhat better to much better job deinterlacing 1080i broadcast than what is in most people's TVs (much better than most DNIe implementations I've seen). If you are focused solely on Blu-ray and HD/ED games, then EDGE isn't likely to help you much.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15187372
> 
> 
> So anyone know about the seller on Amazon who is selling it for $599, HD Lifestyle or something?



Amazon proper and OneCall are also listed.


----------



## Blacklac

ok, thanks guys. I'll support the forum sponsors first, if they have that price too.


----------



## BENN0

I've just installed an Octavia HDMI splitter behind the EDGE video HDMI output to split the output to my Panasonic PZ80 plasma and my Epson projector and now I no longer have sound on both.

Does anyone have the same experience with (Octavia) HDMI splitters in combination with EDGE?


I hardly use the internal speakers of the display devices but it's still a minor annoyance.


----------



## insboswiz

Hey Bear,


Thanks for replying. That was just the info that I was looking for. The SD upscaling is marginally interesting, but it is so rare that I even use my cable box - almost all of the TV I watch comes through the Media Center PC which itself is pushing 1080p. As for the Wii, I really just don't need lego starwars in true 1080p


I'm going to mosey over to the HTPC thread as I didn't quite follow your comment on AVISynth/FFDShow so I probably need to do some reading over there to make sure that I am getting the best picture possible out of my HTPC.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15186807
> 
> 
> No worries. Once a firmware comes out that includes everything in my WZR file, I'll happily post it. Programming the MX-810 is a real PITA. That being said, there have been plenty of requests from people in this thread for stuff that would break a beta tester's NDA, so do understand when you are the nth person in line who wants someone to do that.



Thankyou. You are correct the 810 is a PITA to program compared with the MX editor series, which is why i was trying to save myself some effort. If it wasn't for the current WAF factor & hard work already put in i'd move to an mx-950 or mx-980.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15186807
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, and if you want something, just ask for it straight-out.



I did, as I stated, the "secret codes" where a nice to have and i wasn't gonna cry into my Beer if they weren't provided.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15176169
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a URC .MXF or .MXD or .WZR file for DVDO edge using the discrete IR codes published HERE by Anchor Bay?
> 
> 
> If they include the "secret codes" too that would be awesome!
> 
> 
> If you can help, please PM me.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15172266
> 
> 
> There's an Auto feature which communicates with your display and outputs its preferred resolution automatically. Is that what you meant?



No, it sounded to me like someone was saying the Edge itself had an "auto on" feature... I am familiar with the ability to designate priorities such that if a device with a higher priority was activated the Edge will automatically switch to that input, however I was speaking more of the Edge itself switching on automatically when it senses a signal on any input.


I currently use a Harmony 880 remote to operate the theater and for some reason on the Watch TV activity it does not turn the edge on.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15190371
> 
> 
> I did, as I stated, the "secret codes" where a nice to have and i wasn't gonna cry into my Beer if they weren't provided.



English doesn't quite mean the same thing, then, over here.









- Has someone done it? Yes, I have. It sucked.

- They do include secret codes, so they are awesome, I guess. To be fair, I had to break it into two memory slots.

- I did help. I posted the process to follow.


Nope, nowhere in there is the linking clause/phrase/sentence: "I would appreciate it if someone sent me a file or pointed me to a link where I can download it." (Alright, now I'm done giving you a hard time!







)


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k*  /forum/post/15190891
> 
> 
> English doesn't quite mean the same thing, then, over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Has someone done it? Yes, I have. It sucked.
> 
> - They do include secret codes, so they are awesome, I guess. To be fair, I had to break it into two memory slots.
> 
> - I did help. I posted the process to follow.
> 
> 
> Nope, nowhere in there is the linking clause/phrase/sentence: "I would appreciate it if someone sent me a file or pointed me to a link where I can download it." (Alright, now I'm done giving you a hard time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Well I did ask to be pm'd if anyone could help me. I guess requesting that something be done by pm rather than in public was a bit too subtle!










Maybe I should have assumed that subtlety is like irony, not well understood by Americans?


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15191065
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have assumed that subtlety is like irony, not well understood by Americans?



Ouch!










A NDA covers public and private communications, so there is no wiggle room for the beta tester to provide info, which is considered non-disclosed" by the manufacturer.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15192476
> 
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NDA covers public and private communications, so there is no wiggle room for the beta tester to provide info, which is considered non-disclosed" by the manufacturer.













As previously stated, if I got the "secret codes" it would be a bonus but im more interested in not having to program my mx-810 the hard way.










Seeing as no-one has volunteered a copy of their file, I shall just do it myself - i'll just use the vp50 code base as a template.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15132554
> 
> 
> There are a couple of possibilities I can think of. Edge enhancement should be disabled in the display or noise will be accentuated. This means sharpness control at minimum in most cases. Also, be sure EE and detail enhancement are at zero on Edge. Also, black level/contrast needs to be properly calibrated. Black level set too high or over-contrasting can accentuate noise. Finally, many displays will disable their internal noise reduction circuits with 1080p60 input which might explain the difference you are seeing.
> 
> 
> When you say "TIVO S3" do you mean the D* HR10-250? If that's the case, you might consider MPEG4 conversion. I know I noticed a significant decrease in noise when I converted.
> 
> 
> Edit: I see. It's not a D* box at all.



Let's say that I am starting from scratch, and I know very little about scalers/deinterlacers (which is true







).


In what order do I calibrate my equipment? Should the TV be adjusted for the best picture with the Edge hooked up, or should it be adjusted before hooking up the Edge (with a source hooked up directly to the TV)?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Will2007* /forum/post/15120056
> 
> 
> Are you talking about moiré patterns?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moire
> 
> 
> I believe they are an artifact of digital processing of images with certain types of patterns, but I don't understand well enough to explain anything about them, other than what they look like.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15124672
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. That's pretty close to what I am seeing. The picture here and the cloth example here most closely represent what I am seeing (from the link you posted). The only other example I can think of is the seats in the "Race Track" test pattern. To me, the onscreen results of both the track, and the links above, look very similar.
> 
> 
> If anyone can help me understand what causes this on TVs, I would appreciate it. I see it on both my SXRD and my flat panel LCD. Will the Edge correct this type of anomaly?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15126824
> 
> *Moiré* distortion occurs when the effective lines of resolution in the video is not greater than the parallel lines of detail in the subject.
> 
> 
> A_C




Label me confused










Agent_C: Does this mean that this type of distortion is unavoidable in most scenes (like the Parrot or cloth examples)? Any idea as to why I never noticed this on CRT sets?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Does anyone leave the Edge powered on at all times? Is this a bad thing to do?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15194353
> 
> 
> Let's say that I am starting from scratch, and I know very little about scalers/deinterlacers (which is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> In what order do I calibrate my equipment? Should the TV be adjusted for the best picture with the Edge hooked up, or should it be adjusted before hooking up the Edge (with a source hooked up directly to the TV)?



You should calibrate at the display first with the Edge in the signal path but with all Edge picture controls left at defaults (zeros). Then tweak individual inputs using the Edge controls. It shouldn't require much per input adjustment (if at all) especially if all sources are HDMI.


Calibrate brightness/contrast with the aid of a test pattern such as those found on AVIA, DVE, or THX optimizer (found on many DVD's).


FYI the Edge has an auto on/off feature. It should power down/up as you turn on/off your display.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15194752
> 
> 
> You should calibrate at the display first with the Edge in the signal path but with all Edge picture controls left at defaults (zeros). Then tweak individual inputs using the Edge controls. It shouldn't require much per input adjustment (if at all) especially if all sources are HDMI.
> 
> 
> Calibrate brightness/contrast with the aid of a test pattern such as those found on AVIA, DVE, or THX optimizer (found on many DVD's).
> 
> 
> FYI the Edge has an auto on/off feature. It should power down/up as you turn on/off your display.




When my display is turned off the LED, on the Edge, stays BLUE. Is there a setting I am missing? EDIT: I have a TiVo S3 hooked up. When I put the S3 into standby the Edge LED turns RED then a few minutes later turns off. Is there any way to get the Edge to power down without putting the TiVo in standby?


I will try your other suggestions


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15194795
> 
> 
> When my display is turned off the LED, on the Edge, stays BLUE. Is there a setting I am missing? EDIT: I have a TiVo S3 hooked up. When I put the S3 into standby the Edge LED turns RED then a few minutes later turns off. Is there any way to get the Edge to power down without putting the TiVo in standby?
> 
> 
> I will try your other suggestions



I just worked with this yesterday, but I'm not sure which changes actually did the trick. I was able to get the Edge to turn off by moving the TiVo to the very bottom of the priorities list and having my Harmony send the off command to the Edge when I shut everything down.


You may have mentioned this, but do you have a universal remote?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15194912
> 
> 
> I just worked with this yesterday, but I'm not sure which changes actually did the trick. I was able to get the Edge to turn off by moving the TiVo to the very bottom of the priorities list and having my Harmony send the off command to the Edge when I shut everything down.
> 
> 
> You may have mentioned this, but do you have a universal remote?



I didn't mention it, but I do have one. I believe that I am in the minority because I prefer to use the original dedicated remotes...


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15194456
> 
> 
> Does anyone leave the Edge powered on at all times? Is this a bad thing to do?



I do. I don't think it's bad for the device, it stays a little warm, maybe using a few Watt. Not sure.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15194395
> 
> 
> Label me confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent_C: Does this mean that this type of distortion is unavoidable in most scenes (like the Parrot or cloth examples)? Any idea as to why I never noticed this on CRT sets?



As a practical matter, yes.


Just because your display is capable of displaying finely detailed 1080p video, doesn’t mean the source material will even come close to that standard.


Film and video go through many machinations before it hits your screen. If you’re seeing moiré distortion, at some point in the chain, possibly at the source, the resolution was not sufficient carry the fine detail. In most cases however, the video compression which cable and satellite providers apply is the culprit.


The best you can do it make sure your cable company is piping the cleanest signal possible and calibrate your display using a tool like _Digital Video Essentials_.


A_C


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15194752
> 
> 
> You should calibrate at the display first with the Edge in the signal path but with all Edge picture controls left at defaults (zeros). Then tweak individual inputs using the Edge controls. It shouldn't require much per input adjustment (if at all) especially if all sources are HDMI.
> 
> 
> Calibrate brightness/contrast with the aid of a test pattern such as those found on AVIA, DVE, or THX optimizer (found on many DVD's).



Ideally, using the Edge onboard test patterns will be the best way to calibrate when they are made available in the software update.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15194922
> 
> 
> I didn't mention it, but I do have one. I believe that I am in the minority because I prefer to use the original dedicated remotes...



If you want to leave your TiVo on and you don't want to program a universal remote, here is another workaround:


Connect your TiVo to your AVR, then from the AVR to the EDGE. Turning off your AVR will 'close' the connection between the TiVo and the EDGE, allowing the auto-off function to do its thing. Obviously, if you choose to do this you should also deactivate any video processing being done by the AVR (if it has that capability).


----------



## dlm10541




Bytehoven said:


> Ideally, using the Edge onboard test patterns will be the best way to calibrate when they are made available in the software
> 
> 
> When were test patterns announced? I must have missed it.


----------



## aaronwt




dlm10541 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15196862
> 
> 
> Ideally, using the Edge onboard test patterns will be the best way to calibrate when they are made available in the software
> 
> 
> When were test patterns announced? I must have missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no test patterns available on the EDGE!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15194795
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get the Edge to power down without putting the TiVo in standby?



Why the aversion to putting the TiVo in Standby? Aside from how difficult TiVo made it using a peanut remote, that is.


----------



## Bytehoven

I was told by a tech support person at ABT when the software update is released, there will be an advanced section where access to the test patterns available. He would not comment on any other features because of the possibility the feature set might change, but he was sure the test patterns would be there.


Sorry if this ends up being incorrect, but it was I was told by ABT.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15195462
> 
> 
> I do. I don't think it's bad for the device, it stays a little warm, maybe using a few Watt. Not sure.



If I leave it on all the time, my concern is premature failure of the Edge due to heat. It doesn't get very warm, but it still concerns me.


Does this concern you at all? Am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15195847
> 
> 
> As a practical matter, yes.
> 
> 
> Just because your display is capable of displaying finely detailed 1080p video, doesn’t mean the source material will even come close to that standard.
> 
> 
> Film and video go through many machinations before it hits your screen. If you’re seeing moiré distortion, at some point in the chain, possibly at the source, the resolution was not sufficient carry the fine detail. In most cases however, the video compression which cable and satellite providers apply is the culprit.
> 
> 
> The best you can do it make sure your cable company is piping the cleanest signal possible and calibrate your display using a tool like _Digital Video Essentials_.
> 
> 
> A_C



I find this type of distortion to be very annoying. I wish I could get rid of it. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15198175
> 
> 
> Why the aversion to putting the TiVo in Standby? Aside from how difficult TiVo made it using a peanut remote, that is.



The aversion is exactly what you stated: It's a small pain in the butt to get to the standby option.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15196862
> 
> 
> Ideally, using the Edge onboard test patterns will be the best way to calibrate when they are made available in the software update.



I'm really hoping for this...


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15196931
> 
> 
> If you want to leave your TiVo on and you don't want to program a universal remote, here is another workaround:
> 
> 
> Connect your TiVo to your AVR, then from the AVR to the EDGE. Turning off your AVR will 'close' the connection between the TiVo and the EDGE, allowing the auto-off function to do its thing. Obviously, if you choose to do this you should also deactivate any video processing being done by the AVR (if it has that capability).



I am trying to avoid having to turn on the receiver every time I watch "regular" TV (using the TV's speakers). I wish the Edge had defeatable "auto on".


I guess I could use an HDMI switcher and run the two S3s through that. It has an on/off switch. It's probably easier to just turn off the Edge though...


----------



## cpcat

Aside from the wasted power consumption, and assuming adequate ventilation, there's no problem with leaving the Edge powered on. In fact, as far as longevity goes, you could argue that what actually wears the unit is operating thermal cycles, not continuous operation.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15200608
> 
> 
> The aversion is exactly what you stated: It's a small pain in the butt to get to the standby option.



Got it! This is especially true since getting to the "settings" line on the front page varies depending upon what ads Tivo is running (i.e., "channel down" is not reliable here).


One upside for the universal remote crowd is that there is a discrete "standby" for Tivos available.










Back to EDGE.


----------



## RonF




AudioBear said:


> beagle five,
> 
> 
> "I have seen what a Flea can do to HD sources but with a limitation. I am still using a Sanyo PLV-70 720p projector. On both DirecTV-HD and HD from my Toshiba XA-2 HD-DVD (with all processing off), the Flea makes a clear difference. Less so on HD-DVD than on HDTV where what it does in amazing. It just looks more real and pops right out, you are right.
> 
> 
> The Flea is better than the Edge in this one area. I love the Edge (just got it a couple of days ago). Nice looking and nicely laid out and built. Excellent remote and menus. A class product for sure. It improves many DirecTV pictures, and is especially good at making HD look better (not much you can do with SD but it helps). The Edge does so much more than the Flea there is no comparison--they are two different things. *The two together (Flea first) using Flea noise reduction and Edge everything else produces quite a profound difference.*"
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you guys that have commented on the Edge and the Flea in this thread. I had an old analogue Mosquito and really liked what it could do in another situation. I had no idea until reading about the HDMI Flea here how much it could improve HD Broadcasts, and that unfortunately it and the Digital Mosquito had been discontinued.
> 
> 
> Take heart.....there's still about 20 left at Algolith in Canada for the last great price mentioned by someone else here earlier also. Contact Michel Forbes. Talk about bang for the buck if you compare the combined retail prices of the digital Mosquito and the VP50 Pro.....you can basically get that same processing performance at the moment for $1200 -1300 while the Fleas last. There are also some digital Mosquitos still available at about 1/3 of their original MSRP as well.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15198531
> 
> 
> I was told by a tech support person at ABT when the software update is released, there will be an advanced section where access to the test patterns available. He would not comment on any other features because of the possibility the feature set might change, but he was sure the test patterns would be there.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this ends up being incorrect, but it was I was told by ABT.



But currently there are no test patterns available. Being available in a future release does nothing right now.


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15201694
> 
> 
> But currently there are no test patterns available. Being available in a future release does nothing right now.



you know that is not entirely true....

Best,

Chris


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15201069
> 
> 
> Back to EDGE.



Bill...


Once the software update arrives, I would love to see you comment on any new features as they relate to use with CalMAN.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15187828
> 
> 
> EDGE will help best with SD sources that are not current game machines, and do a somewhat better to much better job deinterlacing 1080i broadcast than what is in most people's TVs (much better than most DNIe implementations I've seen). If you are focused solely on Blu-ray and HD/ED games, then EDGE isn't likely to help you much.



So basically what I would be doing would be making my Wii look a bit better and making my cable look a bit better. I do watch a lot of TV but it doesn't look that bad to my on my XBR6. I might be better off just getting a 983H for my DVDs?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15188604
> 
> 
> I've just installed an Octavia HDMI splitter behind the EDGE video HDMI output to split the output to my Panasonic PZ80 plasma and my Epson projector and now I no longer have sound on both.
> 
> Does anyone have the same experience with (Octavia) HDMI splitters in combination with EDGE?
> 
> 
> I hardly use the internal speakers of the display devices but it's still a minor annoyance.



I've contacted Octavia support and after doing some tests they think the problem is in the switch and not the EDGE. They are sending me a new firmware for the Octavia switch to solve the no audio problem.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15190869
> 
> 
> No, it sounded to me like someone was saying the Edge itself had an "auto on" feature... I am familiar with the ability to designate priorities such that if a device with a higher priority was activated the Edge will automatically switch to that input, however I was speaking more of the Edge itself switching on automatically when it senses a signal on any input.
> 
> 
> I currently use a Harmony 880 remote to operate the theater and for some reason on the Watch TV activity it does not turn the edge on.



I just tried that, and it works for me. The Edge came on when I turned on a source. I'm not using a universal remote, however. I turned on my DVD with its own remote and the Edge came on as well.


I've also discovered, in my slightly less than one month with it, that best results come when the Edge is fed a progressive signal. This is unfortunate in the sense that now I can't use my DVL-91 to play DVDs, since it's not capable of progressive signals. Hence, it'll be used for LD only; a separate player will be used for DVD. I've yet to do a test of the Edge vs. my Kuro in terms of processing (especially on LD), but I still plan to and then post results.


----------



## Sauerkraut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15203816
> 
> 
> 
> I've also discovered,.......... that best results come when the Edge is fed a progressive signal.


----------



## batborsen

I also noticed a slightly better pq feeding 576p instead of 576i from my denon 2500bt to the edge...


A tiny bit sharper, and little less stepping on sd sources. I wonder why I see stepping anyhow when abt2010 is involved?? Also fethering.


That has not been solved on the vp50pro either, from what i know?!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batborsen* /forum/post/15204104
> 
> 
> I also noticed a slightly better pq feeding 576p instead of 576i from my denon 2500bt to the edge...
> 
> 
> A tiny bit sharper, and little less stepping on sd sources. I wonder why I see stepping anyhow when abt2010 is involved?? Also fethering.
> 
> 
> That has not been solved on the vp50pro either, from what i know?!



I was having color/crushing issues. Both my Pioneer DVL-91 and Marantz DV8400 had the same problem. Using _Return of the Jedi_ as a test, I saw that in the scene of Vader's surprise visit to the Death Star, the stormtroopers' white uniforms were little more than a white blur, with no detail, and crushed big-time; the same for the later scene at the Sarlac pit, where Han Solo's white shirt suffered the same crush, as well as the sand around the pit. Even the LD version of the movie had no such problems. But switching the Marantz to progressive output cleaned it all up quite nicely. No such fortune on the Pioneer, however.


I don't have experience with the VP50 Pro, but it is essentially the same processor from what I understand, so it would be no surprise if the same issues show up there. But the result with progressive input (on this movie anyway) is WAY better to be sure. Feeding Edge a progressive signal enables the PReP feature, which is said to deinterlace content better than most players will; maybe that's the reason.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15205304
> 
> 
> Feeding Edge a progressive signal enables the PReP feature, which is said to deinterlace content better than most players will; maybe that's the reason.



When feeding an interlaced signal the Edgel deinterlaces it also.


----------



## Blacklac

It may infact be some issue with the Edge, but you should _*always*_ recalibrate when adding new equipment


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15206016
> 
> 
> When feeding an interlaced signal the Edgel deinterlaces it also.



But PReP is off when an interlaced source is fed to it (at least it is in my setup, according to the input info). It was off for my DV8400 as well, until I changed its output to progressive; PReP was then activated. This might be something to take up with ABT, if what you say is true.


----------



## Gary J

In the Edge what do you have Settings/Output Format set to?


What does Information/Output Format say?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15206834
> 
> 
> But PReP is off when an interlaced source is fed to it (at least it is in my setup, according to the input info). It was off for my DV8400 as well, until I changed its output to progressive; PReP was then activated. This might be something to take up with ABT, if what you say is true.



PReP is only active on Progressive signals. It takes the signal and reconstructs the original interlaced signal which is then processed by the EDGE.


----------



## Sauerkraut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/15206948
> 
> 
> PReP is only active on Progressive signals. It takes the signal and reconstructs the original interlaced signal which is then processed by the EDGE.



...if it does so, the reconstructed interlaced signal can't be better than the original signal......so the original interlaced signal WITHOUT reprocessing must always be better...


...am i wrong ?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sauerkraut* /forum/post/15207266
> 
> 
> ...if it does so, the reconstructed interlaced signal can't be better than the original signal......so the original interlaced signal WITHOUT reprocessing must always be better...
> 
> 
> ...am i wrong ?



No you are mostly right. It will be better or the same.


PReP is useful for a device where say 480i is not available-only480P. Or also for when the original device does a poor job deinterlacing the signal.


----------



## Jon Spackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/15207473
> 
> 
> No you are mostly right. It will be better or the same.
> 
> 
> PReP is useful for a device where say 480i is not available-only480P. Or also for when the original device does a poor job deinterlacing the signal.



Also, some devices have a screwed up 480i output over HDMI and prep to 480p is superior.


----------



## djos

post retracted, got my wires well and truly crossed up!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15208906
> 
> 
> thats because DVD's are progressive to begin with



I beg your pardon?


----------



## A9A1C1

Known issue with syncing to a DVI TV? I have a Hitachi tv at home and it says the source is not HDCP capable. Any ways to make it work? Thanks Andrew


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15202066
> 
> 
> Bill...
> 
> 
> Once the software update arrives, I would love to see you comment on any new features as they relate to use with CalMAN.



I know nothing.







At the point at which I know something, sure.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A9A1C1* /forum/post/15209282
> 
> 
> Known issue with syncing to a DVI TV? I have a Hitachi tv at home and it says the source is not HDCP capable. Any ways to make it work? Thanks Andrew



There used to be a defective DVI splitter made by Dtrovision that took a DVI input and output two DVI signals that were HDCP free. Translation = you take a DVI-HDCP signal and connect it to a non compliant DVI input monitor. They were discontinued when this was discovered. As well they should be because they violated the rules by not requiring a HDCP compliant device.


You might want to look around for one of the "defective" ones. Google Dtrovision--Digital Connection used to sell them. Do some searching in the old AVS forum archives about 5-6 years ago. PM me if you can't find one.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A9A1C1* /forum/post/15209282
> 
> 
> Known issue with syncing to a DVI TV? I have a Hitachi tv at home and it says the source is not HDCP capable. Any ways to make it work? Thanks Andrew



well, hold on a minute: is this even an edge issue?


does your *source* (you don't say what yours is) do HDCP sync *without* the edge in the chain?


as DVDO points out in their FAQ ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php ) "Note that if you have an HDCP source and a non-HDCP display, you will probably not get a picture, whether or not you use EDGE."


you may still have to resort to an "HDCP stripper" "naughty box", whatever you want to call it, i realize, but let's make sure this actually involves the edge.


i say this because i experienced the same thing earlier this week with a DVI blade in the new 11th gen panasonic pro plasma. at first i started asking edge people for help, but then i went back and did the trivial test: can my source (a cable STB) talk to this blade with no edge in the middle? turns out it could not.


----------



## shingdaz

So has anyone tried the edge's 24p output capability?> Just like to find out if it works properly and how the image quality is. From what I understand the Edge can ouput 24p from a 60hz source as long as your TV is 24p capable.


----------



## billdag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15210419
> 
> 
> So has anyone tried the edge's 24p output capability?> Just like to find out if it works properly and how the image quality is. From what I understand the Edge can ouput 24p from a 60hz source as long as your TV is 24p capable.



The Edge outputs/passes through 24P perfectly for me. Interestingly though, if you feed it a 60P derived from a 24P film and ask it to output 24P, it does not do a perfect job of decoding the 3/2 pulldown. Motion is not smooth but rather un-naturally jerky. Not recommended. Kind of funny actually. You would think that it would be fairly simple to do given the Edge's circuit sophistication. Maybe with a future firmware update.


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15208963
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon?



Yea I question that too.Mind you maybe they make DVD's differently in Australia.This "PREP on PREP off" issue with progressive signals ,,is for me from what I have seen with my set up,Is a questionable benefit if any.I find any progressive signal from my cable digital box which triggers the PREP function ends up with poor picture quality,SD or HD.Unless i turn on Game mode,which baffles me.

Mind you come to think about it when my toshiba HD DVD is playing and outputing at 1080p I have never noticed any issues.Maybe prep does not come on automatically everytime it recieves a progressive signal.I will check next time I play a hd dvd,but I do not believe PREP comes on.


----------



## ta-kid

Just checked and prep does not come on with 1080P from my Toshiba hd dvd player and I checked the output from the HD player to confirm.I proably missed something here reading this thread but I thought Prep always came on with any Progressive signal.Maybe only 720p and under??


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15208963
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon?



doh, was tired & got my wires crossed!


----------



## creemail

I am thinking of getting the Edge. I have ATT U-verse and the HD channels aren't very sharp and crisp and have a high level of compression. Will it make a huge difference in everyday viewing of eliminating the mosquito noise and give me much better visibility with fast action scenes? Quite frankly, Comcast seems to be a tad better in HD channels.


Chris


----------



## Nasty N8

Ok I just got an Edge and testing it out with a BluRay in dark scenes I get a blue vertical banding almost looks like the matrix...swap back in my Lumagen and no banding. Sending 1080p24 to my Sony VW50


Nate


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15211253
> 
> 
> Just checked and prep does not come on with 1080P from my Toshiba hd dvd player and I checked the output from the HD player to confirm.I proably missed something here reading this thread but I thought Prep always came on with any Progressive signal.Maybe only 720p and under??



PReP functions for 480p/576p and nothing else.


Game mode disables PReP.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15211253
> 
> 
> I proably missed something here reading this thread but I thought Prep always came on with any Progressive signal.Maybe only 720p and under??



to paraphrase what Dale said (probably more than once; and I've asked this before too, so isn't obvious until you think about it.) PReP will re-interlace, and try to figure out what the original xxx*i* signal was, before being encoded to xxx*p*. In earlier threads, when PReP was first introduced, same question was asked.


Simple answer was/is - there is not such format as 720*i*. Hence nothing for PReP to do; that said, PReP could in theory function at 1080p res, but that is not available (or needed?) with the Edge.


I forget why.....but at least the reasoning for no 720p support is clear enough for a musician to understand.










So yes, what cpcat said, but with a lot more words.


----------



## Stiltz

What's the consensus on the Edge vs Lumagen HDP/HDQ?

Has anyone made the switch yet from Lumagen?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15206943
> 
> 
> In the Edge what do you have Settings/Output Format set to?
> 
> 
> What does Information/Output Format say?



Output format is 1080p/60 (I've also tried Auto).


When I access information for each input (component), I see 480i/60, with PReP _Off_, on both players. Switching to progressive on my Marantz player, the readings are 480p/60, with PReP _On_. And the picture, which looked much the same as on the Pioneer, is much improved on the scenes mentioned in my prior post.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15213626
> 
> 
> to paraphrase what Dale said (probably more than once; and I've asked this before too, so isn't obvious until you think about it.) PReP will re-interlace, and try to figure out what the original xxx*i* signal was, before being encoded to xxx*p*. In earlier threads, when PReP was first introduced, same question was asked.
> 
> 
> Simple answer was/is - there is not such format as 720*i*. Hence nothing for PReP to do; that said, PReP could in theory function at 1080p res, but that is not available (or needed?) with the Edge.
> 
> 
> I forget why.....but at least the reasoning for no 720p support is clear enough for a musician to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, what cpcat said, but with a lot more words.



An Albert King fan, I take it?


Anyway, I'm thinking of feeding my display (a PRO-111) an interlaced signal from the Edge and have the TV deinterlace, as an experiment. If the test scenes from my test DVD (_Return of the Jedi_, as mentioned earlier) improve, there'll be a scoop.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15216482
> 
> 
> Output format is 1080*p*/60 (I've also tried Auto).
> 
> 
> When I access information for each input (component), I see 480i/60, with PReP _Off_, on both players.



So like I said, it's getting de-interlaced anyway.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15216589
> 
> 
> So like I said, it's getting de-interlaced anyway.



So then, why does the laserdisc (connected via S-video) not have the white crush issues mentioned earlier? I'm definitely going to try my little interlaced output experiment now.


----------



## dsidney

Hi.


I've been lurking around this thread since the beginning and have learned a lot here. Thanks to everyone.

Today I just received my Edge, and couldn't set it up yet. But I'm concerned because when I unpacked it I notice a smell like a burned power supply and it comes from the side of the power supply. I'm not sure it is the normal smell or not.


Does anybody notice it on yours units?


Thanks for any input.


Sidney


----------



## rajanth

Convert to 1080p and PAL


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Dear all,


I bought a LG BH200 Super blu player with NTSC 1080P HDMI out. Iam planning to take it back to India this month.

I have 2 things,

1. I should be able to play all Indian DVD's which is PAL and all Region A blurays and HD-DVD's in my player.

2. Iam planning to buy a big screen LCD 1080p PAL TV in India like LG or Sammy or Sony depending on the price and features.


Now my 1st question,

can i hook up my blu ray player with NTSC 1080P HDMI out with this PAL TV and it should be able to play everthing on it or do i need a PAL-NTSC converter.

2nd question,

There is no HD signal cable channels in India, everything thing comes as SD with Composite PAL out. If i buy a upscaler or Video processor with PAL - NTSC converter is it possible to convert this SD composite to 1080p PAL HDMI out to my TV which i can use it for my above requirement also with PAL-NTSC option.


DVDO processors are way beyond my budget.


I really appreciate your guidance and suggestion. Recommendation of any Video processors will be highly appreciated.


----------



## b00bie

Sidney


I remember a couple of the other Beta testers remarking on that forum about a burnt smell, I believe it was attributed to some fires in the area out there, maybe this one was in the warehouse at that time and that is what you are smelling.


Tom


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15216495
> 
> 
> An Albert King fan, I take it?



actually, the axe I used for years, before discovering PRS.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15216495
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of feeding my display (a PRO-111) an interlaced signal from the Edge and have the TV deinterlace, as an experiment. If the test scenes from my test DVD (_Return of the Jedi_, as mentioned earlier) improve, there'll be a scoop.



let us know; I use 1080i out to my crt pj most of the time; obviously no decoding in the crt, but it looks fine - but at least in my situation, color space is the same either way, so not doubt if it will fix your crush problem.


as to your S-video looking better - can you just change the settings on your other input, so as to match the S-vid? My component inputs have different brightness/contrast than the hdmi...and S-vid would likely be different again, I just have not hooked it up to watch Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder yet.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15217460
> 
> 
> actually, the axe I used for years, before discovering PRS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know; I use 1080i out to my crt pj most of the time; obviously no decoding in the crt, but it looks fine - but at least in my situation, color space is the same either way, so not doubt if it will fix your crush problem.
> 
> 
> as to your S-video looking better - can you just change the settings on your other input, so as to match the S-vid? My component inputs have different brightness/contrast than the hdmi...and S-vid would likely be different again, I just have not hooked it up to watch Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder yet.



Carlos Santana uses PRS guitars. Instantly recognizable sound, and the things look good on TV.


Output from both players had the same issues in the same spots feeding interlaced signals to the Edge. The LD image, for all its other shortcomings, _didn't_ have them. Since I was going to hook my DVL-91 up to do an A/B between the Edge and the Kuro on laserdisc (via S-video), I can do another set-up to check interlaced vs. progressive on the DVD side at the same time. Actually, using the Marantz would be more convenient for that. The resuts of all this will determine my final system configuration. Providing I don't buy anything else; I'm considering a DVD upgrade, perhaps to Blu-ray.


This is beginning to feel like homework.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15217689
> 
> 
> This is beginning to feel like homework.













try being a beta tester.


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15218234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try being a beta tester.




Oh come on now it's been nothing but fun, fun, fun


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/15217439
> 
> 
> Sidney
> 
> 
> I remember a couple of the other Beta testers remarking on that forum about a burnt smell, I believe it was attributed to some fires in the area out there, maybe this one was in the warehouse at that time and that is what you are smelling.
> 
> 
> Tom



Thanks Tom.


I think in my case is just the smell of new plastic coating on circuit components of the power supply.

Anyway, I just set it up and it is working properly as far as I could see up to now.

It is giving an huge improvement on my STB's SD picture (that is all I have here in Brazil).

My STB output is S-Video 480i (PAL-M) 60Hz, and the output a fixed for this is 1080p to Samsung LN-S4095D (that is a crap thing, second mainboard and still doesn't work properly since I bought it).

And I believe after some tweaking/calibration it is going to be much better.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15212749
> 
> 
> Ok I just got an Edge and testing it out with a BluRay in dark scenes I get a blue vertical banding almost looks like the matrix...swap back in my Lumagen and no banding. Sending 1080p24 to my Sony VW50
> 
> 
> Nate



Do a factory reset to see if that clears it up. Otherwise, contact support for an RMA (or simply return it to your retailer). You more than likely have a hardware issue. If you want to debug the rest of the options that spring to mind, I can post some ideas (I had a lot of problems getting mine to work in my system due to some early firmware issues). However, my guess is that your time is worth more than this, and that you are a new-enough buyer where a return-and-replace is easier.


Bill


----------



## hunde

Hi All.


I have a client with a dead Faroudja DVP1010 and a Sony Qualia 004 without the 1080p upgrade (currently).


I have been reading about the EDGE, and it seems to meet his requirements for I/Os, and will output 1080i at 50/60Hz, which is the native resolution of the Qualia.


His sources are a few Tivos and HD DVRs running via component through a matrix, a std. def. dvd player via HDMI (will upgrade to blu-ray), and a few game consoles.


Any reason to NOT use the EDGE here? Seems like a good economical choice, but i don't want to shortchange him.


thanks!


----------



## Nasty N8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15219277
> 
> 
> Do a factory reset to see if that clears it up. Otherwise, contact support for an RMA (or simply return it to your retailer). You more than likely have a hardware issue. If you want to debug the rest of the options that spring to mind, I can post some ideas (I had a lot of problems getting mine to work in my system due to some early firmware issues). However, my guess is that your time is worth more than this, and that you are a new-enough buyer where a return-and-replace is easier.
> 
> 
> Bill



Did not have alot of time to watch mcuh content but a reset seems to have done the trick. The quick chapter I really noticed it on it was gone. So will do some more testing tomorrow.......Thanks for the help.


Nate


----------



## creemail

I have ATT Uverse. Will it make a huge difference in picture quality using the EDGE?


Chris


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creemail* /forum/post/15212531
> 
> 
> Will it make a huge difference in everyday viewing of eliminating the mosquito noise and give me much better visibility with fast action scenes?
> 
> 
> Chris



don't have ATT, so take with however many grains of salt you wish....


Mosquito noise reduction won't give a huge improvement - while I _tell_ myself its doing something, its not so dramatic that the wife can see it.










The Edge itself will help some with the macroblocking that I see during action scenes - but NBC's 1080i HD signal is still nasty during fast pans. The Edge just makes it less nasty - the artifacts are still


that said, I still think it helps my cable signal, tho there's not a lot of improvement (or need for improvement) on my HD signals.


hope that helps


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15217460
> 
> 
> actually, the axe I used for years, before discovering PRS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know; I use 1080i out to my crt pj most of the time; obviously no decoding in the crt, but it looks fine - but at least in my situation, color space is the same either way, so not doubt if it will fix your crush problem.
> 
> 
> as to your S-video looking better - can you just change the settings on your other input, so as to match the S-vid? My component inputs have different brightness/contrast than the hdmi...and S-vid would likely be different again, I just have not hooked it up to watch Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder yet.



Preliminary results weren't good. I reset my DVD to output interlaced video and set the Edge to 1080i/60. The video didn't improve. Setting the Marantz back to progressive and leaving the Edge at 1080i was indistinguishable (to me) from having them both in progressive mode. I may try again for verification's sake, but I'm not sure the result will be different.


Also, when the incoming signal from the cable box was 720p, PReP did not activate.


I still have to do the double S-video A/B test on LD and compare component output both through the Edge and directly to my Kuro. That'll be interesting.


----------



## rajanth

Dear all,


Could anyone please help me on this ??


Does Atlona ATline-Pro2 or AT Line ex convert the composite cable signals to 1080p ??


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bought a LG BH200 Super blu player with NTSC 1080P HDMI out. Iam planning to take it back to India this month.

I have 2 things,

1. I should be able to play all Indian DVD's which is PAL and all Region A blurays and HD-DVD's in my player.

2. Iam planning to buy a big screen LCD 1080p PAL TV in India like LG or Sammy or Sony depending on the price and features.


Now my 1st question,

can i hook up my blu ray player with NTSC 1080P HDMI out with this PAL TV and it should be able to play everthing on it or do i need a PAL-NTSC converter.

2nd question,

There is no HD signal cable channels in India, everything thing comes as SD with Composite PAL out. If i buy a upscaler or Video processor with PAL - NTSC converter is it possible to convert this SD composite to 1080p PAL HDMI out to my TV which i can use it for my above requirement also with PAL-NTSC option.


DVDO processors are way beyond my budget.


I really appreciate your guidance and suggestion. Recommendation of any Video processors will be highly appreciated.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15225734
> 
> 
> Also, when the incoming signal from the cable box was 720p, PReP did not activate.



again, PReP *Can't* activate with 720p, since there is no 720i to deconstruct it to, and then reconstruct properly. Because there _never was_ a 720i signal.


otoh, I'm actually glad that things didn't improve. The Edge _should_ do a better job than your set's chip; that is to say, sending 1080i to your Kuro _should_ give worse results than sending native to the Kuro.


As for feeding the Edge either 480i or 480p, I can't see much difference with my Denon; if anything, 480p may be a touch softer - but that is to be expected, since it has to be converted to 480p, then run thru PReP in the Edge, then converted to the output res; with a poor 480p source, I would expect improvement - but the Denon 1600 already has a very good 480p signal - the Edge isn't going to make it any better than the original 480i.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15225734
> 
> 
> Preliminary results weren't good. I reset my DVD to output interlaced video and set the Edge to 1080i/60. The video didn't improve. Setting the Marantz back to progressive and leaving the Edge at 1080i was indistinguishable (to me) from having them both in progressive mode. I may try again for verification's sake, but I'm not sure the result will be different.
> 
> 
> Also, when the incoming signal from the cable box was 720p, PReP did not activate.
> 
> 
> I still have to do the double S-video A/B test on LD and compare component output both through the Edge and directly to my Kuro. That'll be interesting.



As long as you are outputting 1080i from Edge, you are having the display do the deinterlacing and it is likely the 'weak link' in the chain (unless its a CRT that can actually do native 1080i).


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15226454
> 
> 
> again, PReP *Can't* activate with 720p, since there is no 720i to deconstruct it to, and then reconstruct properly. Because there _never was_ a 720i signal.



That's what I figured, and my little test confirmed it. So I'm sending 480p exclusively from the Marantz from now on. I am considering upgrading to a Denon or another Marantz—perhaps even Blu-ray. That would be interesting.


----------



## Abq-Pete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15226458
> 
> 
> As long as you are outputting 1080i from Edge, you are having the display do the deinterlacing and it is likely the 'weak link' in the chain (unless its a CRT that can actually do native 1080i).
> 
> 
> PReP is only for 480p.



The DVDO Edge webpage ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php ) states differently:


"PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, 1080p/60, and other formats to be processed by this method."


Perhaps I misunderstand what it is implying.


Regards, Peter


----------



## Jerrym303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anam8tr* /forum/post/14354391
> 
> 
> I tried that Y split on my system and it was very flaky. I went with the 4x2 and it works great. Not sure where you are in relation to LA, but your more than welcome to borrow the Y split if you'd like.




+1 I could not get splitters to work (tried 3 powered and not). The Monoprice 4x2 matrix switch does work for me, even with long runs out of it. I just use it as a splitter. Currently out of stock, though.


----------



## creemail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15224195
> 
> 
> don't have ATT, so take with however many grains of salt you wish....
> 
> 
> Mosquito noise reduction won't give a huge improvement - while I _tell_ myself its doing something, its not so dramatic that the wife can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Edge itself will help some with the macroblocking that I see during action scenes - but NBC's 1080i HD signal is still nasty during fast pans. The Edge just makes it less nasty - the artifacts are still
> 
> 
> that said, I still think it helps my cable signal, tho there's not a lot of improvement (or need for improvement) on my HD signals.
> 
> 
> hope that helps



Thanks flyingvee. I appreciate it. For small results its worth a shot. But I am not sure.


Chris


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abq-Pete* /forum/post/15227110
> 
> 
> The DVDO Edge webpage ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php ) states differently:
> 
> 
> "PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, 1080p/60, and other formats to be processed by this method."
> 
> 
> Perhaps I misunderstand what it is implying.
> 
> 
> Regards, Peter



Not being a PAL person, I omitted 576p. However, Ive never seen PReP active on 1080p inputs. Perhaps if the algorithm fails to see a 3:2 frame cadence then it deactivates the PReP indication in 'info'. The website certainly says as you indicated and also in another place you didnt reference so I tend to believe that my earlier statement was incorrect and more likely the above is what is happening.


----------



## LThom

I wanted to announce the availability of a firmware update for EDGE. It will be available on our web site next week (probably midweek). Along with the new firmware, there will be instructions for doing a firmware update, and a supplement to the manual that describes new features.


EDGE Firmware v1.1 is the result of 2+ months of development and testing beyond the original v1.0 firmware that is currently shipping. This firmware release is recommended to all EDGE owners because it makes EDGE a more robust and compatible product. In addition, it includes a number of improvements and advanced new features:


o Improves compatibility with inputs from computers, including Home Theater Personal Computers

o Improves HDCP related display compatibility

o Improves compatibility with multichannel PCM audio formats

o Improves compatibility and performance with inputs from Video Game Consoles

o Reduces blue screen flashing when switching inputs

o Improves input switching

o Doubles granularity of all picture controls

o Improves the performance of Mosquito Noise Reduction

o Adds automatic Chroma Upsampling Error Correction (CUE)

o Info button enters and exits info screens (did not exit in v1.0)

o Adds a Advanced Controls selection to the Settings Menu including these new features:

- 35 test patterns which are automatically sized for the output format with correct colorimetry.

- 1:1 Frame Rate feature, allows output frame rate to track input, for users who play both 50Hz and 60Hz video

- Fail Safe Mode, uses Guide button to restore picture if display blanks due to 1:1 Frame Rate

- Output Color Space: choose between RGB, YCbCr 4:4:4, YCbCr 4:2:2(10 bits)

- Output Colorimetry: choose between ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standards, or let EDGE choose automatically

- Output Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically

- Input Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically

- PReP Control: lets user's disable PReP, or let EDGE enable PReP automatically



Thanks to our beta testers for making this version possible, and for their suggestions for improvements and new features.


[email protected] (on the beta testers forum)


----------



## aaronwt

I'm sure everyone will be pleased with this new update. It adds many worthwhile features and makes the EDGE an even greater value.


----------



## sidb

What are the details about "improved game compatibility"? I pretty much committed to never to buying an Edge when I passed up the post-Thanksgiving 25%-off specials, largely because the improved game features weren't yet included and I'm done buying processors based on unimplemented promises. I'm naturally a bit curious what I missed, though.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/15229264
> 
> 
> What are the details about "improved game compatibility"? I pretty much committed to never to buying an Edge when I passed up the post-Thanksgiving 25%-off specials, largely because the improved game features weren't yet included and I'm done buying processors based on unimplemented promises. I'm naturally a bit curious what I missed, though.



I have no idea. I do use my EDGE now with an Xbox 360 in game mode on the EDGE. I have no problems playing any games or watching any VOD titles. Previously I always attached the 360 straight to my TV.


The new EDGE firmware will really please alot of people. It adds many, many features that I never expected to be incorporated into the EGDE. I almost bought a second EDGE when they were on sale, and I probably should have, given the excellent price they were going for.


----------



## Bear5k

10-bit 4:2:2 is a big addition, as is the 1:1 framelock. Test patterns also help. People will enjoy the improvements.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15229164
> 
> 
> I wanted to announce the availability of a firmware update for EDGE.



Thanks Larry...


Please advise if the download page for the Edge will be different than the page for the VP & HD processors.

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/support...oads/index.php 


Bear5K... I assume the best way to calibrate with an Edge in the system will be to use the test patterns?







I'd also love to hear about manually choosing REC709 and 4:4:4 from a source like the Panasonic 55K BD player.


----------



## joerod

I have been using the Edge with many different Blu ray players, HD805 HD DVD player, JVC HMDT100U, Onkyo SP1000, Onkyo 886 PRO (as well as a 906 receiver), two different DirecTV HD DVRs and my Sony VPL VW200. I was able to go to the Edge in favor of my VP50pro. It has pretty much all the same features (besides the Curtain) and also works with the advanced audio codecs. I run two HD DVRs into it, Sony S5000ES, HD805, JVC HMDT100U, Wii, Karaoke and a Security Monitor! I also send in a Xbox 360, PS3 and Onkyo SP1000 from my 886 PRO. All units work perfectly fine with the Edge. Changing inputs is a breeze and checking to see if the pizza guy is here by the touch of a button (video 1-security monitor) makes life that much easier!







So does Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD going thru the Edge first then into my pre/pro. The new firmware also allows colorspace options and of course my favorite Compute (PC) level changes for sports!







With the new features the Edge is easily hands down the absolute best buy VP on the market today. If you are on the fence there is not a single reason not to get off it. You get a really cool remote to go with it to! I am getting just as good of a picture as I was using the VP50 pro and crystalio II. Congrats to DVDO for being the first to put all the latest together in a nice affordable package. Again with the latest firmware the Edge is a complete Video and Audio nucleus that will vastly improve any high end as well as modest set up...










It should also be noted that doing a firmware update for the Edge only takes about 20 seconds. It is so easy even a caveman can do it!


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/15229264
> 
> 
> What are the details about "improved game compatibility"? I pretty much committed to never to buying an Edge when I passed up the post-Thanksgiving 25%-off specials, largely because the improved game features weren't yet included and I'm done buying processors based on unimplemented promises. I'm naturally a bit curious what I missed, though.



If I remember correctly, it automatically enables the game mode now when 240p or 288p signals are detected.


What improved features were you looking for?


----------



## barry728

I have an EDGE arriving next week. Can someone advise me in advance what cable/adaptors I need for this update and where they can be purchased? Radioshack is two blocks away from me.


----------



## ta-kid

The updates will be great improvements.One question though.Download the firmware to my laptop and just use a standard mini usb cable to hook to the edge????In canada here the usb cable did not come included with the edge.


----------



## HDgaming42

Yes, update is simply with a USB-->USB mini cable. Easiest firmware update I've ever applied!


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15230116
> 
> 
> The updates will be great improvements.One question though.Download the firmware to my laptop and just use a standard mini usb cable to hook to the edge????In canada here the usb cable did not come included with the edge.



I don't think the US version comes with a cable either. Anyone get a USB cable in the box?


----------



## Fudoh

v.1.1 warning for videogame users: support for NTSC vintage videogame systems has basically been dropped in the new retail firmware. It was working on quite a few firmwares since the original retail 1.0, but while trying to fix the support for 50Hz PAL systems, it got lost for 240p60 signals. With the 1.1 firmware the Edge is the same as the VP50/50pro (in this matter).


----------



## Maier2505

That is a really good news LThom !


---Improves compatibility with multichannel PCM audio formats---


Does that mean, that the issue with Dolby Digital audio dropouts is solved ?


Best regards


Maier2505



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15229164
> 
> 
> I wanted to announce the availability of a firmware update for EDGE. It will be available on our web site next week (probably midweek). Along with the new firmware, there will be instructions for doing a firmware update, and a supplement to the manual that describes new features.
> 
> 
> EDGE Firmware v1.1 is the result of 2+ months of development and testing beyond the original v1.0 firmware that is currently shipping. This firmware release is recommended to all EDGE owners because it makes EDGE a more robust and compatible product. In addition, it includes a number of improvements and advanced new features:
> 
> 
> o Improves compatibility with inputs from computers, including Home Theater Personal Computers
> 
> o Improves HDCP related display compatibility
> 
> o Improves compatibility with multichannel PCM audio formats
> 
> o Improves compatibility and performance with inputs from Video Game Consoles
> 
> o Reduces blue screen flashing when switching inputs
> 
> o Improves input switching
> 
> o Doubles granularity of all picture controls
> 
> o Improves the performance of Mosquito Noise Reduction
> 
> o Adds automatic Chroma Upsampling Error Correction (CUE)
> 
> o Info button enters and exits info screens (did not exit in v1.0)
> 
> o Adds a Advanced Controls selection to the Settings Menu including these new features:
> 
> - 35 test patterns which are automatically sized for the output format with correct colorimetry.
> 
> - 1:1 Frame Rate feature, allows output frame rate to track input, for users who play both 50Hz and 60Hz video
> 
> - Fail Safe Mode, uses Guide button to restore picture if display blanks due to 1:1 Frame Rate
> 
> - Output Color Space: choose between RGB, YCbCr 4:4:4, YCbCr 4:2:2(10 bits)
> 
> - Output Colorimetry: choose between ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standards, or let EDGE choose automatically
> 
> - Output Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically
> 
> - Input Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically
> 
> - PReP Control: lets user's disable PReP, or let EDGE enable PReP automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to our beta testers for making this version possible, and for their suggestions for improvements and new features.
> 
> 
> [email protected] (on the beta testers forum)


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15230578
> 
> 
> I don't think the US version comes with a cable either. Anyone get a USB cable in the box?



My retail US Edge did not include a USB cable (needs a mini-usb to standard usb cable).


FYI the 1:1 frame lock works with 24p, 50i/p, and 60i/p input signals. Works great for any source device that switches output framerates like the PS3 (24p for Blu-Ray and 60P for games) or DVD players that switch between 50i/p and 60i/p depending on if the disk is NTSC or PAL.


----------



## jmallory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15229164
> 
> 
> I wanted to announce the availability of a firmware update for EDGE. It will be available on our web site next week (probably midweek). Along with the new firmware, there will be instructions for doing a firmware update, and a supplement to the manual that describes new features.



This made my morning, Thank You. The new features will make a great product even better.


----------



## li.ar.ma

I am wondering if there's anyone who has tried if the PQLS is still active between a pioneer BR player & AVR if the Edge goes between........ anyone knows???


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/15229781
> 
> 
> With the new features the Edge is easily hands down the absolute best buy VP on the market today. If you are on the fence there is not a single reason not to get off it. You get a really cool remote to go with it to! I am getting just as good of a picture as I was using the VP50 pro and crystalio II.



I agree it's an excellent value. However, it's not without weaknesses.


Video deinterlacing of both 480i and 1080i sources is only average IMO. Scaling from either 480 or 720 to 1080 is also only average.


Film deinterlacing of both 480i/1080i is excellent.


The combo of a Reon-based AVR/pre for video deinterlacing and the Edge for film deinterlacing plus switching, colorspace conversion, 1:1 framelock, CUE filtering, test patterns, etc. approaches the best in performance on all fronts. This is still at a VERY reasonable price considering the price of a one-box A/V-P to match this overall performance. In fact, it may not even be possible at this point with one box unless Realta outperforms Reon with film sources.


----------



## rlemesle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/15230757
> 
> 
> My retail US Edge did not include a USB cable (needs a mini-usb to standard usb cable).
> 
> 
> FYI the 1:1 frame lock works with 24p, 50i/p, and 60i/p input signals. Works great for any source device that switches output framerates like the PS3 (24p for Blu-Ray and 60P for games) or DVD players that switch between 50i/p and 60i/p depending on if the disk is NTSC or PAL.



What happens if I input 1080p24 and I have output resolution set to 720p50 or 720p60 (I have a 720p projector) and I have set "1:1 frame lock" ?


Do the EDGE send 720p24 to the projector ?


Richard.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15230741
> 
> 
> That is a really good news LThom !
> 
> 
> ---Improves compatibility with multichannel PCM audio formats---
> 
> 
> Does that mean, that the issue with Dolby Digital audio dropouts is solved ?
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> Maier2505



I've never had any dropouts going to my Denon 3808.

The EDGE has been handling the bitstreaming over HDMI fine for all the legacy codecs and all the advanced codecs for me without any problems.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlemesle* /forum/post/15231250
> 
> 
> What happens if I input 1080p24 and I have output resolution set to 720p50 or 720p60 (I have a 720p projector) and I have set "1:1 frame lock" ?
> 
> 
> Do the EDGE send 720p24 to the projector ?
> 
> 
> Richard.



Yep. And if the pj can't accept this signal then you'll get a blank screen. The "guide" button can be pressed to go back to safe mode in that case.


If your pj does a decent job of scaling 1080 to 720 (and assuming the pj can accept 1080p24) then you may be better off setting Edge to output 1080p.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15231294
> 
> 
> Yep. And if the pj can't accept this signal then you'll get a blank screen. The "guide" button can be pressed to go back to safe mode in that case.
> 
> 
> If your pj does a decent job of scaling 1080 to 720 (and assuming the pj can accept 1080p24) then you may be better off setting Edge to output 1080p.




Ok confused again. It mentions 442 at 10 bit. I thought it would have to be 444 at 10 bit like the new panasonic. It outs 444 at 10 bit. But the edge is doing the 10 bit at 422. So is it chip dependent? Some chips can do 444 at 10 bit like the panny but others can't like edge.


Cause I. That case if you feed 444 10 bit from the panasonic you will have a downsample to 8 bit if you keep it at 444 but if you want to stay at 10 bit you will have a color space change to 444?


----------



## cpcat

Haven't we discussed this already?









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post15127614


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15231438
> 
> 
> Haven't we discussed this already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post15127614



Sorry. I reread this. So I can't think deep color. If just talking colorspace then 422 is 10 bit or higher. And 444 is stuck at 8. But if talking deep color then 444 can do higher like the panasonic is doing?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15231419
> 
> 
> Ok confused again. It mentions 442 at 10 bit. I thought it would have to be 444 at 10 bit like the new panasonic. It outs 444 at 10 bit. But the edge is doing the 10 bit at 422. So is it chip dependent? Some chips can do 444 at 10 bit like the panny but others can't like edge.
> 
> 
> Cause I. That case if you feed 444 10 bit from the panasonic you will have a downsample to 8 bit if you keep it at 444 but if you want to stay at 10 bit you will have a color space change to 444?



The PAnny outputs 4:2:2 into my EGDE and VP50pro.


----------



## Maier2505

Hi, aaronwt !



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15231274
> 
> 
> I've never had any dropouts going to my Denon 3808.
> 
> The EDGE has been handling the bitstreaming over HDMI fine for all the legacy codecs and all the advanced codecs for me without any problems.



O.K., that seems to dependent on the used equipment.


Please look i.e. quote #2118:
_

As long as the audio is routed through the Edge, I hear scores of very short, non-repeatable audio dropouts (no distortion) every hour. It's a continuous stream of micro silences, which occur every few seconds. If I bypass the Edge (say via SPDIF to AVR), no problem. The picture is unaffected. This is very annoying and renders the Edge nearly unusable._


Same to me...


I am using a german DVB-Box (Reelbox) and if I route through the EDGE to my Sony ES5200 AVR, I have audio dropouts at AC3, which are not present if the AVR is routed before the EDGE...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15231511
> 
> 
> Sorry. I reread this. So I can't think deep color. If just talking colorspace then 422 is 10 bit or higher. And 444 is stuck at 8. But if talking deep color then 444 can do higher like the panasonic is doing?



Yes, although if you are talking about the Panny BD players they aren't upsampling to deep color. The Pio players will but there's no guarantee this will benefit anything (or even that it won't negatively alter the image in some way depending on what other processing is applied). FYI the PS3 also upsamples to deep color to a capable display/sink.


----------



## Raibeaux

I'm getting set up next week with a new 111FD and a Panasonic 55 player.

I'll probably wind up before it's over with Digital cable (will be HD in the future), Satellite, non-hdmi analog receiver, and DVR (dvr's kinda iffy).


If I get the DVDO Edge, can anyone tell me (if you have the time to kill) how all this would go together and what kind of difference using one may make? Also thinking of a Harmony remote, but not sure how it would work with all this stuff. thanks


----------



## BENN0

Great news on the firmware update. Although not mentioned in the release notes I hope the problems I have with frame rate conversion from film based NTSC DVD's to 1080p24 has been fixed as well (the shimmering of the top few lines).


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15231511
> 
> 
> Sorry. I reread this. So I can't think deep color. If just talking colorspace then 422 is 10 bit or higher. And 444 is stuck at 8. But if talking deep color then 444 can do higher like the panasonic is doing?



Let's try to sort this out. What is _on the disc_ is 8-bit 4:2:0 (DVD, BD, HD-DVD, it doesn't matter). Upsampling the bit-depth does not really get you anything _until you start trying to do processing on the image stream_. At the point at which you are doing most anything to an integer-based data stream, you want additional bits to mitigate rounding errors that might happen during whatever processing operation is going on. This is especially true for small changes (where the results often round to 1.0) and really big changes.


What is the net result: if you are leaving the controls in your player alone (we'll cover this in a second), then do not worry about "downsampling" on a 10-bit 4:4:4 signal. There is really nothing much there in the incremental bits unless something "funny" is happening in the player.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15229634
> 
> 
> Bear5K... I assume the best way to calibrate with an Edge in the system will be to use the test patterns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also love to hear about manually choosing REC709 and 4:4:4 from a source like the Panasonic 55K BD player.



To calibrate with a VP in the chain, use the test patterns from the VP to calibrate the _display's_ controls. EDGE includes a lot of fairly useful patterns (more than some affordable dedicated signal generators) to do this (e.g., grayscale, color bars, etc.). *The goal is to make the display neutral with respect to the EDGE.*


Once the link between the VP and the display is calibrated, then the goal is to neutralize the source component with respect to the EDGE. Using the controls on the EDGE or the individual source component, you want to calibrate the inputs for the individual source components to produce a fully-calibrated image on-screen. In other words, if you are displaying an appropriate color bars pattern from a test disc, and you need to change saturation or hue, then change this on either EDGE or the individual component, not on the display itself. Use the display's controls as a last resort.


To summarize:
*Step 1*: calibrate the display using test patterns from EDGE to make this link "neutral" with respect to color.
*Step 2*: calibrate each of the individual sources using thei own controls or the controls on the EDGE to make each of these links "neutral" with respect to color.


Important note: if you have a CMS in your display, then calibrate the gamut first, before you do grayscale, color decoding, etc. This will save you from having to chase your tail in some key areas, while also minimizing the amount of signal processing your display is having to do. This is contrary to what a popular thread in the display calibration forum says, but it is what we advise our users who should mostly ignore that thread.


Hope this helps!


Bill


----------



## derekjsmith

I guess we can talk about the test patterns in the Edge now










BTW, CalMAN v3.2 RC2 has support for these as an option for the source selection. It's still a manual process but we tell you which pattern is needed and how to get to them.


----------



## Qyv10

Bear5k, when you say calibrate the gamut, what is it you mean?

Color gamut meaning HD 709, SD 609 or something else?


My Edge will be here next week ( missed today's delivery attempt) and will be calibrating via an i1 display LT and colorfacts on a Sony A3000 SXRD.


Hopefully these patterns have a 0IRE patch and color patches unlike my iScan HD.


Thx, Q


----------



## Chad T

Is the increased granularity of the picture controls in the new firmware enough to make them useful?


----------



## LThom

For those of you who asked about the cable for doing a firmware update, it is a mini-USB to USB cable. These are often used to connect digital cameras to computers. Here's a photo of the cable.












I was going to post the url, but I'm not allowed to, so here is a coded address

Three w's + DVDO. Com + / edge


[email protected]


----------



## Bytehoven

Larry...


Just curious, but why did you not have a standard USB port on the Edge? There is plenty of room.


----------



## Bytehoven

Thanks Bill & Derek! When do you plan to post RC2?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Qyv10* /forum/post/15234980
> 
> 
> Bear5k, when you say calibrate the gamut, what is it you mean?
> 
> Color gamut meaning HD 709, SD 609 or something else?



By gamut, I mean the colorspace produced by the display. This is done using a color management system of some sort, with a target being either SMPTE-C, PAL/SECAM or Rec. 709 primary locations. While there are only a few displays available that have a working CMS, they do require a slightly different workflow. While I like the DisplayLT, I do not recommend using it for anything other than grayscale.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15235800
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill & Derek! When do you plan to post RC2?



Check our support forum for this answer.


----------



## sidb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15230654
> 
> 
> v.1.1 warning for videogame users: support for NTSC vintage videogame systems has basically been dropped in the new retail firmware. It was working on quite a few firmwares since the original retail 1.0, but while trying to fix the support for 50Hz PAL systems, it got lost for 240p60 signals. With the 1.1 firmware the Edge is the same as the VP50/50pro (in this matter).



What a shame; that 240p mode was what I was hoping for. I feel less bad about not getting a Thanksgiving Edge: my VP50 is still the better gaming processor with its Game Mode 2 for 480i-native games and easily switchable overscan settings for all those crazy old-game screen borders. Although I would really hope that, having developed the 240p feature, they'll introduce it eventually to every model that can run it. Especially the VP50 and Pro, since those models were _sold_ on the feature of upgradeability, but the Edge as well.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15235842
> 
> 
> By gamut, I mean the colorspace produced by the display. This is done using a color management system of some sort, with a target being either SMPTE-C, PAL/SECAM or Rec. 709 primary locations. While there are only a few displays available that have a working CMS, they do require a slightly different workflow. ...



My display has a Color Matrix setting. It can be set to Standard or Custom. Custom will let me choose either ITU601 or ITU709 for each resolution (480i, 480p, 1080i, 720p and 1080p).


Is this what you mean by a CMS? If yes, what is the different workflow you mention?


When calibrating, what setting would you suggest I use for each resolution? Currently, the factory defaults are ITU601 for the 480 resolutions, and ITU709 for all the others.


I'm new to this to this, and still struggling to learn, so if you an expert, so if you could make your answer as simple as possible, I would appreciate it







Thanks!


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/15229781
> 
> 
> 
> It should also be noted that doing a firmware update for the Edge only takes about 20 seconds. It is so easy even a caveman can do it!



LOL!! It's good to hear you like the Edge so much. I just received mine yesterday and already there is a firmware update. It almost makes up for the Onkyo 905 and the Reon fiasco.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15226458
> 
> 
> As long as you are outputting 1080i from Edge, you are having the display do the deinterlacing and it is likely the 'weak link' in the chain (unless its a CRT that can actually do native 1080i).



But that doesn't explain why there's no change in the image regardless of Edge's output if the Marantz is outputting 480i. Or am I missing something?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15225734
> 
> 
> Preliminary results weren't good. I reset my DVD to output interlaced video and set the Edge to 1080i/60. The video didn't improve. Setting the Marantz back to progressive and leaving the Edge at 1080i was indistinguishable (to me) from having them both in progressive mode. I may try again for verification's sake, but I'm not sure the result will be different.
> 
> 
> Also, when the incoming signal from the cable box was 720p, PReP did not activate.
> 
> 
> I still have to do the double S-video A/B test on LD and compare component output both through the Edge and directly to my Kuro. That'll be interesting.



I'm assuming you are using a Kuro plasma as the display. In general, to test/fully utilize the Edge or any vp, set the Edge to provide native resolution to the display (or as close as possible). This means 1080p, 768p, or 720p for a digital display and usually 1080i for a CRT HD monitor.


Assuming that, I suspect (based on the comparative performance of my Pio 4280) that the Kuro will provide better deinterlacing with video sources where the Edge will perform slightly better with film sources. Examples of video include 480i/1080i sporting events. Film sources include movies and many TV shows such as CSI, Without a Trace, Las Vegas, etc. etc.


The Kuro will also probably scale slightly better. To see, put up a sharpness test pattern such as that of AVIA and pay attention to vertical black lines. A small white halo along the line indicates ringing artifact (a common artifact of scaling). It's important to disable edge enhancement in the display (and in the Edge) for this test. For the Kuro, this means Enhancer at 2 and sharpness at -15.


The reason you weren't seeing any differences with regular viewing before may have been there weren't any large enough to notice. This can depend on the display size and viewing distance.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15235785
> 
> 
> Larry...
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why did you not have a standard USB port on the Edge? There is plenty of room.



I have a bunch of devices with mini USB ports. I must have over a dozen of those cables lying around. They are very common. I know all my Harmony remotes use it, I've had a few cell phones, and digital cameras that use that connection as well. And I think one of my TVs even has a mini USB port on it.


----------



## RonF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15235400
> 
> 
> For those of you who asked about the cable for doing a firmware update, it is a mini-USB to USB cable. These are often used to connect digital cameras to computers. Here's a photo of the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post the url, but I'm not allowed to, so here is a coded address
> 
> Three w's + DVDO. Com + / edge
> 
> 
> [email protected]



Where is the link (or what is the "coded address") please to the firmware updates in the support section? All I think I can see anywhere are the two in the FAQ section...on MNR and Detail & Edge Enhancement.


Thanks


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/15238145
> 
> 
> Where is the link (or what is the "coded address") please to the firmware updates in the support section? All I think I can see anywhere are the two in the FAQ section...on MNR and Detail & Edge Enhancement.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The firmware isnt on the website yet. Larry said it would be mid week.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15231654
> 
> 
> The PAnny outputs 4:2:2 into my EGDE and VP50pro.




What Panny do you have the new 35 and 55 do 10 bit 444. The 30 and 50 did 422??

jimi


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15230654
> 
> 
> v.1.1 warning for videogame users: support for NTSC vintage videogame systems has basically been dropped in the new retail firmware. It was working on quite a few firmwares since the original retail 1.0, but while trying to fix the support for 50Hz PAL systems, it got lost for 240p60 signals. With the 1.1 firmware the Edge is the same as the VP50/50pro (in this matter).



I believe that it was inadvertently broken as opposed to "basically dropped". Same end result, but some people might get the wrong impression with the phrasing "basically dropped"--it was not a conscious decision AFAIK.


I'm sure we'll see it again--though as it stands v1.1 doesn't provide retrogamers with a reason to purchase. Yet.


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Larry...
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why did you not have a standard USB port on the Edge? There is plenty of room.



For now, I'll give you a generic answer and I'll check with the engineers for a more specific answer.


Generic answer: Back panel space is always at a premium because the width of the product design is fixed. Saving space = more options for the industrial design.


Sorry about the coded url, but my newbie status prevents me from posting a link to another site.


Look for the firmware update on our site next week.


Larry


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15238467
> 
> 
> What Panny do you have the new 35 and 55 do 10 bit 444.



No they don't. It's regular 8 bit 444. 10 bit 444 is deep color. Unless you know something I don't?


----------



## jmr21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *li.ar.ma* /forum/post/15231032
> 
> 
> I am wondering if there's anyone who has tried if the PQLS is still active between a pioneer BR player & AVR if the Edge goes between........ anyone knows???



I tried it and can confirm that PQLS signalling is NOT maintained through the Edge, at least with current firmware. An alternative scheme that does work is to connect your BR player to your SC-0x receiver and have the SC-0x pass through video to the Edge and then on to the display. I actually preferred this configuration with the SC-07 in the middle instead of the Edge, and since the SC-07 passes the video signal untouched, the Edge can still do its thing.


Mike


----------



## shingdaz

I ended up cancelling my order of The Edge after an online store botched my order after shipping me a damaged box/unit, only to find out I had to wait a lmost 14 days for them to clear up coverage insurance issues from the courier. I ended up going to an DVDO authorized reseller here in Canada to minimize problems. I expect it to arrive by the end of this week.


Does anyone know if you need Tera-term pro to update the Edge's firmware?


How does it work?


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15238934
> 
> 
> No they don't. It's regular 8 bit 444. 10 bit 444 is deep color. Unless you know something I don't?



Ok sorry. Wrong about 10 bit I guess but I did know they were 444. . .


could have sworn I had read somewhere that they were 10 bit upsampled. . .


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim* /forum/post/15239737
> 
> 
> Ok sorry. Wrong about 10 bit I guess but I did know they were 444. . .
> 
> 
> could have sworn I had read somewhere that they were 10 bit upsampled. . .



I believe I read a review stating they infact upconvert to deep color. Doesn't mean that's correct information though... I don't know.


----------



## johny1989

hi guys i am interesting in buying dvdoedge

can it do vertical stretch to 2.40/1 video so i can use it with anamorphic lenses and the smx pro curve which i already have?


----------



## derekjsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15239601
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you need Tera-term pro to update the Edge's firmware? How does it work?



The Edge when put into service mode acts like a flash drive when you plug it into a PC via the USB port. So all you need to do is remove the old firmware and copy the new one over, takes less than a minute. The only down side is you loose all of your settings so be sure to write them down first.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekjsmith* /forum/post/15240225
> 
> 
> The Edge when put into service mode acts like a flash drive when you plug it into a PC via the USB port. So all you need to do is remove the old firmware and copy the new one over, thanks less than a minute. The only down side is you loose all of your settings so be sure to write them down first.



How do you put it into 'service mode'?


----------



## Nasty N8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15221833
> 
> 
> Did not have alot of time to watch mcuh content but a reset seems to have done the trick. The quick chapter I really noticed it on it was gone. So will do some more testing tomorrow.......Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Nate



Well guess it did not help for long watched another movie and the blue lines came back. I also got a new issue it drops sound out ALOT just a quick split second blip but every several seconds no fun watching a movie like that.....Well this unit goes back.


Nate


----------



## derekjsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15240261
> 
> 
> How do you put it into 'service mode'?



When DVDO releases the 1.1 firmware they said it would have all of the procedures on how to do it.


----------



## Larry Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15240261
> 
> 
> How do you put it into 'service mode'?



There is a recessed service button next to the USB port. Use a paperclip to press and hold the button for about 5 seconds. Your PC will show EDGE as mass storage device.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15237479
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you are using a Kuro plasma as the display. In general, to test/fully utilize the Edge or any vp, set the Edge to provide native resolution to the display (or as close as possible). This means 1080p, 768p, or 720p for a digital display and usually 1080i for a CRT HD monitor.
> 
> 
> Assuming that, I suspect (based on the comparative performance of my Pio 4280) that the Kuro will provide better deinterlacing with video sources where the Edge will perform slightly better with film sources. Examples of video include 480i/1080i sporting events. Film sources include movies and many TV shows such as CSI, Without a Trace, Las Vegas, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> The Kuro will also probably scale slightly better. To see, put up a sharpness test pattern such as that of AVIA and pay attention to vertical black lines. A small white halo along the line indicates ringing artifact (a common artifact of scaling). It's important to disable edge enhancement in the display (and in the Edge) for this test. For the Kuro, this means Enhancer at 2 and sharpness at -15.
> 
> 
> The reason you weren't seeing any differences with regular viewing before may have been there weren't any large enough to notice. This can depend on the display size and viewing distance.



Though I don't have time to do it now, I've just set up my A/B test for laserdisc through the Edge and directly to the Kuro (a PRO-111). At the best opportunity I'll run my test. I had also planned to try DVD directly to the 111 as well (component). Before I got the Edge I hadn't noticed anything extraordinary, but the scenes I mentioned earlier from _Return of the Jedi_ are my test material, as I hadn't tried them except through the Edge.


I have noticed that through the Edge, film does look better than video through my Marantz DV8400; I'd like to try it through my DVL-91 also, to see if there's a difference there. And, I want to check the same source material when fed directly to the 111 for comparison. Maybe the Edge has trouble with video cadences?


Perhaps an upgrade is in order to my DVD sources. That's the other possibility. I'll se what my test results are first.


----------



## aswm

Hello all,


I have read through our 86 pages of thread postings carefully. Overall, it sounds like folks are having a wonderful experience with the EDGE. I hope to do so, too. So far, I have an odd issue that is driving me crazy and I would love help, advice, or a recommendation to RMA this unit. I just received it two days ago. Here is the setup:


1. Sony KDL46XBR2 LCD;

2. TiVo HD XL --> HDMI 1;

3. Sony PS3 --> HDMI 2;

4. Apple TV --> HDMI 3;

5. Wii --> Component 1.


Audio HDMI to Onkyo SR805.

Video HDMI to Sony LCD.


Simple, right?


PROBLEMS:


1. All works well for a while. The problem is intermittent in the sense that I'll come back to the system in standy mode, power it up, and the screens have white tiny vertical distortion bars, especially in words. That is a precursor to the next problem.


2. The system starts to get / lose / get / lose what appears to be the HDCP handshake. I'm totally guessing here. What happens is that the screen goes black, blue, black, blue, blue with the text of the input, black, etc. Finally it settles into *nothing* (no signal). Sometimes it reports HDCP non-compliance up on the TV and the audio going through the Onkyo. The red light comes on the front of the EDGE and it is gone, gone, gone. No response to the remote. Often no response to power cycling. My "magic" solution is powering all the other components on and off and randomly pulling and reinserting HDMI cables.


3. I have experienced this problem on the various inputs. It is not isolated, though I see it the most on AppleTV and Tivo.


4. I haven't been able to notice a pattern as to what HDMI cables coming in and out of the unit trigger it to restart, blue light, and then remote response.


5. It doesn't feel super hot or anything.


6. I thought my HDMI cables were all of pretty good quality.


This is random enough to drive my wife insane -- I cannot leave it this way.


Please help. I look forward to advice and response.


----------



## Bear5k

FYI, people should use 1080p output for all kuros if you want to use the 72Hz mode, including the 720p/768p panels.


----------



## tingshen

is 101E the same thing?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15242546
> 
> 
> So far, I have an odd issue that is driving me crazy and I would love help, advice, or a recommendation to RMA this unit. I just received it two days ago. Here is the setup:
> 
> 
> 1. Sony KDL46XBR2 LCD;
> 
> 2. TiVo HD XL --> HDMI 1;
> 
> 3. Sony PS3 --> HDMI 2;
> 
> 4. Apple TV --> HDMI 3;
> 
> 5. Wii --> Component 1.
> 
> 
> Audio HDMI to Onkyo SR805.
> 
> Video HDMI to Sony LCD.
> 
> 
> Simple, right?
> 
> 
> PROBLEMS:
> 
> 
> 1. All works well for a while. The problem is intermittent in the sense that I'll come back to the system in standy mode, power it up, and the screens have white tiny vertical distortion bars, especially in words. That is a precursor to the next problem.
> 
> 
> 2. The system starts to get / lose / get / lose what appears to be the HDCP handshake. I'm totally guessing here. What happens is that the screen goes black, blue, black, blue, blue with the text of the input, black, etc. Finally it settles into *nothing* (no signal). Sometimes it reports HDCP non-compliance up on the TV and the audio going through the Onkyo. The red light comes on the front of the EDGE and it is gone, gone, gone. No response to the remote. Often no response to power cycling. My "magic" solution is powering all the other components on and off and randomly pulling and reinserting HDMI cables.



I have seen your first problem as well but only a few times, I just turn off and on the EDGE again and the distortion is gone. I hasn't happened enough to be a problem for me yet.


Regarding your second problem, do any of your devices have an active video output even when switched off or switched to stand-by (The Wii maybe).

This messes with the signal detection function of the EDGE. You'll have to give those inputs a lower priority. I don't know how the EDGE handles multiple devices that behave like that (I only have one, a Popcorn Hour media player, and it's a right pain in the behind).


----------



## aswm

Thanks Benno. I'll think about the "always on" signals in this context. In my setup, the Tivo HD and the AppleTV always send signal to the EDGE. The Wii is also a pain; I have to remember to power it off or it is also is sending signal to the Edge when the overall system is off. Thus, I made the priority PS3, Wii, Tivo, AppleTV.


I forgot to mention that the odd problem I'm calling a "handshake" problem also sometimes results in a blue screen with a green fuzzy pixelated bar frozen at the bottom of the screen all the way from left to right. It also occasionally results in loud bursts of high sounds.


The thing I don't get is that unplugging everything from the EDGE, powering it down, and restarting doesn't always fix whatever bug lock state the EDGE has gotten into. I often have to use the paperclip reset button to get it back.


I know "ta-kid," "lsarver" and "scsi raid" reported similar problems in overall discussion earlier in the thread. There was no follow up I could see in the thread as to how they worked out the kinks.


Andrew


----------



## eiren

There's a bunch of HDCP/handshake fixes in the V1.1 Firmware out this week. See if that solves the problems for you.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sidb* /forum/post/15229264
> 
> 
> . . . I'm done buying processors based on unimplemented promises. . . .



Amen! (and it's not just processors)

The product that _should_ have launched? It's almost time for another try.


Edit: I'm responding to a two-day old post because I got busy.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15230741
> 
> 
> ---Improves compatibility with multichannel PCM audio formats---
> 
> 
> Does that mean, that the issue with Dolby Digital audio dropouts is solved ?



Not necessarily. They are not the same stream: PCM is uncompressed (think .wav or CD) while Dolby Digital is lossily compresssed.


My audio dropout problem may have been due to faulty handshaking (though the video was unaffected). The Edge could not handshake with my Samsung BD-UP5000 at all.


I'm hoping the handshaking fixes help thse problems. Anyone?


Edit: corrected description of PCM

Edit2: corrected spelling error


----------



## johny1989

?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johny1989* /forum/post/15240195
> 
> 
> hi guys i am interesting in buying dvdoedge
> 
> can it do vertical stretch to 2.40/1 video so i can use it with anamorphic lenses and the smx pro curve which i already have?


----------



## rodmart

Howdy,


I am looking for some guidance on the recommended setup/configuration for the above components.


From what I have read the best is to have the Oppo send a 480i (over HDMI) signal to the Edge, but I'm not sure about the A-110. I don't see a 480i HDMI output on it (A-110), only through component. Should I hook the A-110 to the EDGE over component so I can feed it a 480i signal?


What would yield a better image, a DVD in the Oppo or a .ISO file from the A-110?


I still haven't received my EDGE so I am trying to get some knowledge and understanding upfront.


Thank you!


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodmart* /forum/post/15243607
> 
> 
> From what I have read the best is to have the Oppo send a 480i (over HDMI) signal to the Edge, but I'm not sure about the A-110. I don't see a 480i HDMI output on it (A-110), only through component. Should I hook the A-110 to the EDGE over component so I can feed it a 480i signal?



The Popcorn Hour A-110 doesn't support 480i over HDMI (maybe in a future firmware). The EDGE PReP function will defeat and correct the A-110's de-interlacing but in my experience this messes up the subtitles (interlacing artefacts in the subtitles).


----------



## rodmart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15243628
> 
> 
> The Popcorn Hour A-110 doesn't support 480i over HDMI (maybe in a future firmware). The EDGE PReP function will defeat and correct the A-110's de-interlacing but in my experience this messes up the subtitles (interlacing artefacts in the subtitles).



Thanks! Since I've also read that some favor component over HDMI, I guess I should stick with 480i over component from the A-110 to the EDGE. I hope it has 2 component inputs so I can hook up my good old Playstation 2 to it as well...Wonder what GT4 will look like with the Edge taking it from 480i to 1080i (I have a "36-HS420" CRT) instead of it outputting 1080i natively...


----------



## johny1989

guys will somebody please answer me?

thx


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodmart* /forum/post/15243683
> 
> 
> Thanks! Since I've also read that some favor component over HDMI, I guess I should stick with 480i over component from the A-110 to the EDGE. I hope it has 2 component inputs so I can hook up my good old Playstation 2 to it as well...Wonder what GT4 will look like with the Edge taking it from 480i to 1080i (I have a "36-HS420" CRT) instead of it outputting 1080i natively...



EDGE has two multifunctional component/RGBS/RGBHV inputs. From the first post:

• One Component (YPbPr or RGB/S) processes 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, 1080p-60

• One Component/RGBHV (YPbPr/RGBS/RGBHV) processes 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, 1080p-60, VGA/SVGA/XGA/[email protected]


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodmart* /forum/post/15243683
> 
> 
> Thanks! Since I've also read that some favor component over HDMI, I guess I should stick with 480i over component from the A-110 to the EDGE.



Only in the unlikely event that you never have HD content on the Popcorn Hour otherwise you will have to go through it's menus to change the resolution.


----------



## T.Wells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johny1989* /forum/post/15240195
> 
> 
> hi guys i am interesting in buying dvdoedge
> 
> can it do vertical stretch to 2.40/1 video so i can use it with anamorphic lenses and the smx pro curve which i already have?



I use my EDGE in my CIH set-up (2.40:1). There is a thread about using the EDGE for CIH on the CIH forum of AVS. Check it out for all the details.


-T.Wells


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15242546
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio HDMI to Onkyo SR805.
> 
> Video HDMI to Sony LCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The system starts to get / lose / get / lose what appears to be the HDCP handshake. I'm totally guessing here. What happens is that the screen goes black, blue, black, blue, blue with the text of the input, black, etc. Finally it settles into *nothing* (no signal). Sometimes it reports HDCP non-compliance up on the TV and the audio going through the Onkyo. The red light comes on the front of the EDGE and it is gone, gone, gone. No response to the remote. Often no response to power cycling. My "magic" solution is powering all the other components on and off and randomly pulling and reinserting HDMI cables.



fwiw, and I realize others have had good luck with Onkyo, that's where I would look first, and probably last. I just got an Onkyo 576; it's horrid, re hdcp via hdmi. The only hdmi source that it will pass is the one from my Sony BD300. My Tosh hd-dvd won't pass a signal, and my Sony HDD500 dvr will only pass menues; I can get video to pass for about 30 seconds, and then it goes away....


next time you have a lockup/hdcp failure, unhook the hdmi cable to the Onkyo; I'd be willing to bet that that alone will solve your problem. (my Onkyo so confused my Sony dvr that the dvr wouldn't even function until I severed the hdmi connection between the Onkyo and the Sony)


----------



## Chad T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15244176
> 
> 
> fwiw, and I realize others have had good luck with Onkyo, that's where I would look first, and probably last. I just got an Onkyo 576; it's horrid, re hdcp via hdmi. The only hdmi source that it will pass is the one from my Sony BD300. My Tosh hd-dvd won't pass a signal, and my Sony HDD500 dvr will only pass menues; I can get video to pass for about 30 seconds, and then it goes away....
> 
> 
> next time you have a lockup/hdcp failure, unhook the hdmi cable to the Onkyo; I'd be willing to bet that that alone will solve your problem. (my Onkyo so confused my Sony dvr that the dvr wouldn't even function until I severed the hdmi connection between the Onkyo and the Sony)



Wow, my Onkyo 805 has been flawless with HDCP. I assume you returned that 576 ASAP?


----------



## Ciccio

Gents,


Firmware v1.1 will please most of you. It is definitely more stable and provides much more user flexibility. Furthermore, many will notice improved picture quality over v1.0 in terms of overall colors and picture detail.


Because of all the aforementioned changes, I would strongly recommend performing a recalibration on your system as per Bear5K's excellent post a page or two back. You will not be disappointed!


Cheers!


----------



## rodmart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15243790
> 
> 
> Only in the unlikely event that you never have HD content on the Popcorn Hour otherwise you will have to go through it's menus to change the resolution.



Understood. So I'll hookup the A-110 to the Edge via Component with a default of 1080i and when I play my DVD .ISOs, I'll have to switch to 480i. Correct?


Any guess if this will yield a better image than, or not, than putting the DVD into the DV-970HD hooked up to the Edge via 480i HDMI?


Thanks!


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodmart* /forum/post/15243607
> 
> 
> From what I have read the best is to have the Oppo [970] send a 480i (over HDMI) signal to the Edge, but I'm not sure about the A-110.



Please note that the Oppo 970 does not create the 480i/HDMI signal correctly. The net effect is a loss of resolution. Oppo tried for some time to fix this, but never succeeded. Maybe it's better to use 480p and let PreP handle it!


----------



## rodmart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/15245080
> 
> 
> Please note that the Oppo 970 does not create the 480i/HDMI signal correctly. The net effect is a loss of resolution. Oppo tried for some time to fix this, but never succeeded. Maybe it's better to use 480p and let PreP handle it!



Does that mean that I should use the Oppo via component (480i) if I want to send the Edge the "best/correct" 480i signal so it can do it's "magic"??


Thanks again!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodmart* /forum/post/15244847
> 
> 
> Understood. So I'll hookup the A-110 to the Edge via Component with a default of 1080i and when I play my DVD .ISOs, I'll have to switch to 480i. Correct?
> 
> 
> Any guess if this will yield a better image than, or not, than putting the DVD into the DV-970HD hooked up to the Edge via 480i HDMI?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Try it every way and see for yourself. The scaling and de-interlacing chips in media players and displays are so good these days I just leave my Popcorn Hour set to output 1080p/60.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/15245080
> 
> 
> Please note that the Oppo 970 does not create the 480i/HDMI signal correctly. The net effect is a loss of resolution. Oppo tried for some time to fix this, but never succeeded. Maybe it's better to use 480p and let PreP handle it!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodmart* /forum/post/15245360
> 
> 
> Does that mean that I should use the Oppo via component (480i) if I want to send the Edge the "best/correct" 480i signal so it can do it's "magic"??



Assuming that PreP works correctly I suppose that 480p/HDMI/PReP is the best signal. BTW some VP's seem not to be affected (VP30 is), it could be that this issue does not arise with the EDGE. This has to do with the fact that in 480i/HDMi frames are doubled to get a minimum clock signal. One frame is OK, the other is not (with Oppo 970). Depending on which one is selected by the video processor your signal is OK or not..


----------



## sammy snakeweed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/15242637
> 
> 
> is 101E the same thing?



I was wondering the same thing so I called the manufacturer. There is only one version of the DVDO EDGE. At least one retailer had "EDGE101" listed as the SKU number.


----------



## madkaw

Having a wierd problem with the edge. None of the optical ports will work. The 2 channel, coax and hdmi audio is fine but not the optical. I bypassed the edge and went straight to the receiver with two different sources and they are fine. the settings are all correct and I tried all three to use component and optical but no go. Anyone else have this? I guess I got a bum edge.


----------



## Nasty N8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johny1989* /forum/post/15243692
> 
> 
> guys will somebody please answer me?
> 
> thx



Yes and does it very well you can set it for all kinds of ratios if you want but it also has 3 presets.


Nate


----------



## prepress

Has anyone fed the Edge an upconverted 480i/p signal from their DVD player (say, to 1080p)? What did the Edge do to it? I'm curious.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15248726
> 
> 
> Has anyone fed the Edge an upconverted 480i/p signal from their DVD player (say, to 1080p)? What did the Edge do to it? I'm curious.



PReP is only active with 480p/576p. The Edge can apply all of the picture settings (tint, hue, etc), MNR, as well as EE and detail enhancement to a 1080p signal. It can also perform selectable color space conversion if desired (with upcoming firmware v1.1). It can also scale 1080p if necessary. That's about it unless I'm forgetting something.


----------



## aaronwt

PReP is supposed to be capable of Processing formats including 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, and 1080p/60.


I know with my VP50pro PReP worked with 1080P60 and I thought it did with the EDGE, but most of my content is 1080P24 so PReP wouldn't be in use.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ciccio* /forum/post/15244477
> 
> 
> Gents,
> 
> 
> Firmware v1.1 will please most of you. It is definitely more stable and provides much more user flexibility. Furthermore, many will notice improved picture quality over v1.0 in terms of overall colors and picture detail.
> 
> 
> Because of all the aforementioned changes, I would strongly recommend performing a recalibration on your system as per Bear5K's excellent post a page or two back. You will not be disappointed!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



What sort of changes in detail and picture color will the edge improve?...does it now support fine-detail enhancement and edge enhanemcnet up to 100? Or does it use differnt alogorythms in comparison to v1.0


----------



## Blacklac

I'm sorry, I'm sure this info is in here somewhere. I tried a quick search and didn't come up with the answer.


I know the Oppo 983 can do PAL to NTSC conversion, can the Edge convert 1080i50 to 1080i60? My display won't accept a 24hz signal either.


----------



## BENN0

Yes (just set your output to 1080i60), but it will not look pretty (there is no frame interpolation or something like that so smooth things out).


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15248794
> 
> 
> PReP is only active with 480p/576p. The Edge can apply all of the picture settings (tint, hue, etc), MNR, as well as EE and detail enhancement to a 1080p signal. It can also perform selectable color space conversion if desired (with upcoming firmware v1.1). It can also scale 1080p if necessary. That's about it unless I'm forgetting something.



Which means that if I use an upscaling player I'd need to do an A/B between my Kuro and the Edge, then go with what seems best. If I upscale to 1080p in the player the Edge should, in effect, read the signal as 1080p and pass it on to the display. Thanks, have I got that right?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15248874
> 
> 
> PReP is supposed to be capable of Processing formats including 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, and 1080p/60.
> 
> 
> I know with my VP50pro PReP worked with 1080P60 and I thought it did with the EDGE, but most of my content is 1080P24 so PReP wouldn't be in use.



It only works for 480p/576p on the Edge.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15251749
> 
> 
> Yes (just set your output to 1080i60), but it will not look pretty (there is no frame interpolation or something like that so smooth things out).



Good enough, thanks for the info.


----------



## tjgar

I too have an RS1, has anyone answered Kram1 question?


Tony


----------



## Ciccio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15248881
> 
> 
> What sort of changes in detail and picture color will the edge improve?...does it now support fine-detail enhancement and edge enhanemcnet up to 100? Or does it use differnt alogorythms in comparison to v1.0



Hi Shingdaz,


Many beta-testers noted improvements in picture quality during the development of v1.1. This is most likely due to the ABT development team streamlining the firmware while incorporating the Larry's aforementioned features and improvements.


----------



## aswm

ABT -- please release 1.1 to all of us soon. With the HDCP problems and "black screen of death with red light" problem I have been having, I really need it!


An update to my earlier post on the fact that my EDGE would go through the HDCP dance for no reason during use and shut down (taking minutes and random cable pulls to restart). I put only one device on at a time and put in all new HDMI Cables. It happened regardless of the configuration and setup. In fact, last night it did its shut down routine and seems to have gone down for good.


I put in for an RMA with the place I bought it. Hopefully the new one (which I had to prepay for to avoid down time) will *not* have these issues. Keeping my fingers crossed it really is just a bad unit . . .


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15252039
> 
> 
> It only works for 480p/576p on the Edge.



The FAQ about the EDGE says specifically that PReP works with 1080P60.

Although when I tested it last night with one of my 1080i BD titles(my BD player outputs it as 1080P60 unless you change the output settings to 1080i) It didn't show as PReP being on

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php 


PReP, Progressive ReProcessing


Anchor Bay's Progressive ReProcessing (PReP) is the video processing industry's first processing method that significantly improves progressive video signals and removes artifacts caused by inferior interlaced-to-progressive conversion.


Video signals that originate in an interlaced format are often degraded by artifacts incurred when the signal is converted from interlaced to progressive formats by general purpose chips in DVD players, AV receivers, and set-top boxes. Until now, there has been no way to improve these signals to optimize images on high-resolution displays. Poor interlaced-to-progressive conversion is especially problematic with large-screen HDTVs, as upscaling to higher resolutions often amplifies artifacts created in the conversion process, making them more noticeable.


As a solution to this problem, Anchor Bay introduces PReP, an advanced video processing technology that reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format. PReP then converts the interlaced signal to progressive format, this time applying the source, edge, and motion adaptive algorithms in its Precision Deinterlacing technology to eliminate jaggies, combing, and other degrading effects. *PReP technology allows 480p, 576p, 1080p/50, 1080p/60, and other formats to be processed by this method.*


----------



## aswm

Wow. Updating the firmware was so easy it was almost funny. 2 minutes of work.


----------



## Bytehoven

Has the update been posted? If yes, do you have a link?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15255336
> 
> 
> Wow. Updating the firmware was so easy it was almost funny. 2 minutes of work.



Yes - its a trip. I kept thinking there should be more to it. No tera term pro, no usb to serial adapters. just grab a usb cable from your nest of wires and hook em up - hardest part for me was finding a paper clip.


----------



## aswm

Not sure. I was sent it b/c of the crazy hdcp problems. In my inbox this a.m. by email. Must be soon to be out if not. Very stable.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15255336
> 
> 
> Wow. Updating the firmware was so easy it was almost funny. 2 minutes of work.



I looked at the Edge site and I couldn't find the new 1.1 update. Where exactly did you get it?


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madkaw* /forum/post/15248457
> 
> 
> Having a wierd problem with the edge. None of the optical ports will work. The 2 channel, coax and hdmi audio is fine but not the optical. I bypassed the edge and went straight to the receiver with two different sources and they are fine. the settings are all correct and I tried all three to use component and optical but no go. Anyone else have this?



Yes! I have two ReplayTV DVRs connected to the component video and optical audio inputs of the Edge. Frequently, the audio mutes when I start playing a recorded program. Power cycling the Edge restores the audio, so that is my workaround for now.


I'll be contacting DVDO if the forthcoming firmware update doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## Davewise

Okay, so who do you have to contact around here to get this secret firmware update?


----------



## Bytehoven

Well, you would probably want to call ABT tech support with a similar issue to get the update in advance. Or just wait a short while longer for the update to be posted to the website.


----------



## jafa100

I have a new Sony 46W4100. How much would the EDGE help with SD Dish Network signal. Would it be worth the money? Thanks


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15255110
> 
> 
> The FAQ about the EDGE says specifically that PReP works with 1080P60.



I feel like a broken record.







It doesn't work with 1080p60 on the Edge. PReP is only active with 480p/576p.


This is not hard to test with V1.0 firmware as there's a PReP on/off indicator.


You have a PM.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15251976
> 
> 
> Which means that if I use an upscaling player I'd need to do an A/B between my Kuro and the Edge, then go with what seems best. If I upscale to 1080p in the player the Edge should, in effect, read the signal as 1080p and pass it on to the display. Thanks, have I got that right?



Yes. Assuming Edge is set to output 1080p60 and the input signal is 1080p60, it will pass this to the display without scaling/deinterlacing.


With V1.1 firmware, you have the option to set 1:1 framelock "on". In that case, 1080p60 remains 1080p60. However, if 1080p24 is input, 1080p24 is output even though output is set to 1080p60. 1080i60 input goes out as 1080p60. 720p60 input also goes out as 1080p60. Pretty cool.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15258436
> 
> 
> Yes. Assuming Edge is set to output 1080p60 and the input signal is 1080p60, it will pass this to the display without scaling/deinterlacing.
> 
> 
> With V1.1 firmware, you have the option to set 1:1 framelock "on". In that case, 1080p60 remains 1080p60. However, if 1080p24 is input, 1080p24 is output even though output is set to 1080p60. 1080i60 input goes out as 1080p60. 720p60 input also goes out as 1080p60. Pretty cool.




Does anyone know if the firmware is on DVDO's website? Or did someone mention in a previous post it's located eslewhere?


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15243169
> 
> 
> I know "ta-kid," "lsarver" and "scsi raid" reported similar problems in overall discussion earlier in the thread. There was no follow up I could see in the thread as to how they worked out the kinks.



I returned mine. I had audio dropouts (with all Dolby formats), handshaking problems (reset TiVo's output resolution, couldn't sync with BD player).


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/15259885
> 
> 
> I returned mine. I had audio dropouts (with all Dolby formats), handshaking problems (reset TiVo's output resolution, couldn't sync with BD player).



Fortunately I never had any of those problems with my 13 HDMi devices and two HDMi switches being used with my EDGE.


----------



## barry728

I have an EDGE on its way to me and just now realized that it only outputs via HDMI. I still have a CRT RPTV that only accepts component. Is there a cable or adaptor that I could buy and would it work effectively?


----------



## unready

This is what I call teasing your customers ;-)


"This is what you get"... but not yet


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unready* /forum/post/15260618
> 
> 
> This is what I call teasing your customers ;-)
> 
> 
> "This is what you get"... but not yet



I'd think of it more as an appetizer. Afterall, Larry said "midweek". Today is Wednesday.


----------



## auskck

After reading this thread IMHO this product is not ready for Prime Time yet. Typical Microsoft trick let the user debug your holy software.


HDMI

Gift from the Gods or Devil Beware


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15261149
> 
> 
> After reading this thread IMHO this product is not ready for Prime Time yet. Typical Microsoft trick let the user debug your holy software.
> 
> 
> HDMI
> 
> Gift from the Gods or Devil Beware



No problems here. And I've used it on my main setup up with 13 HDMI devices, my secondary setup with 5 HDMI devices and my tertiary setup with 4 HDMI devices. No problems with any of my setups.


I'm tempted to purchase another one. I should have jumped on that sale around Thanksgiving.


----------



## joerod

I've also used many different devices (especially Blu ray players and receivers/prepros) and have not a had any issues of them all playing nice together. I have had 2 Edges for a little while now and both work fine. When the new firmware hits it will be a groundbreaking moment in the VP world...


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barry728* /forum/post/15260562
> 
> 
> I have an EDGE on its way to me and just now realized that it only outputs via HDMI. I still have a CRT RPTV that only accepts component. Is there a cable or adaptor that I could buy and would it work effectively?



not without spending more money; an HDFury or Fury2 should do the trick - but does your tv accept rgbhv?


otherwise, you're better off with a used/recond/refurb VP50. should be same or close for money, and will output to component out for your set.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/15261250
> 
> 
> When the new firmware hits it will be a groundbreaking moment in the VP world...



Easy, Joe. The new firmware is nice; its sweet; but don't get everyone's hopes up _that_ far.







There are still things the Edge isn't doing that it should, or could (PReP on 1080p, if nothing else) - but it isn't the second coming.


----------



## Davewise

Not the second coming? Next you'll tell us that it still doesn't make toast like it should yet...


I just got my Edge less than a week ago. I haven't gone through everything with it yet, but I did seem to have a minor issue with my PS3 not producing video and then no audio briefly, plus I had some video issues with my cable (overscanning I suppose, with some green on the one side and some snow on another side). I turned everything off and on and it has worked since then.


----------



## aswm

Ah, that is interesting. I though I was going a bit crazy, but I've noticed the EDGE does turn my TiVo HD output (inside the TiVo itself) down to 480p at times from "native" output. I'll have to look into whether this was fixed with the new firmware 1.1. I didn't put together this was a handshake issue. I wonder why it would do that?


----------



## joerod

I have to disagree. Before the Edge customers would have to buy the VP50pro to get performance this good. And we all know the MSRP of it. My point is the Edge is not only cost effective but it performs well with many features that higher end VPs carry. And throw in a firmware procedure this easy and it is to good to be true. Not to mention the 50pro was never able (unless they fix it soon) to pass the new audio codecs. The Edge surpasses it in that department. For the cost of the Edge I am able to hook up 9 different components! If that is not groundbreaking then point to another product in the same price range that allows all the features and inputs the Edge does....


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15261149
> 
> 
> After reading this thread IMHO this product is not ready for Prime Time yet. Typical Microsoft trick let the user debug your holy software.



That's your _humble_ opinion, huh? Despite all of us beta testers saying that there were material improvements in the features delivered by the product that were way above and beyond what was originally promised?


----------



## auskck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15261931
> 
> 
> That's your _humble_ opinion, huh? Despite all of us beta testers saying that there were material improvements in the features delivered by the product that were way above and beyond what was originally promised?



huh? Do you beta testers have a list of input/output equipment this product has been tested with? Any certifications?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15262180
> 
> 
> huh? Do you beta testers have a list of input/output equipment this product has been tested with? Any certifications?



Please direct us to certifications on any piece of Home Theater Equipment.


And yes the beta testers have a real good idea if there are problems with any devices


----------



## auskck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/15262574
> 
> 
> Please direct us to certifications on any piece of Home Theater Equipment.
> 
> 
> And yes the beta testers have a real good idea if there are problems with any devices



I take it your answer is no and no. I'm asking questions not arguing with you.

THX Certified:
http://hometheater.about.com/od/home...ohts990thx.htm


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15262180
> 
> 
> huh? Do you beta testers have a list of input/output equipment this product has been tested with? Any certifications?



I think you are confused the beta testers do not work FOR DVDO we work WITH them we do not certify anything and as Don pointed out very few companies do. We agreed to help work on the software with them and if you feel that you do not want to test it out then by all means wait. Give us some more time to test, considering how DVDO has responded to us I am sure that the software will become pretty incredible. As Joe pointed out at this price point even with whatever flaws remain this is indeed a breakthrough product, perhaps not the second coming but pretty impressive none the less.



Tom


----------



## auskck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b00bie* /forum/post/15262830
> 
> 
> I think you are confused the beta testers do not work FOR DVDO we work WITH them we do not certify anything and as Don pointed out very few companies do. We agreed to help work on the software with them and if you feel that you do not want to test it out then by all means wait. Give us some more time to test, considering how DVDO has responded to us I am sure that the software will become pretty incredible. As Joe pointed out at this price point even with whatever flaws remain this is indeed a breakthrough product, perhaps not the second coming but pretty impressive none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



I am not confused I know what Field Beta Testing is. I thank you for your answer and will continue to follow the progress on this very interesting HT addition.


----------



## Davewise

Well now I know what I'm doing when I get home tonight...


Firmware has been posted on the web site: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davewise* /forum/post/15261564
> 
> 
> Next you'll tell us that it still doesn't make toast like it should yet...



Mine _*is*_ toast. Dead. Does nothing but show a yellow light.


I have taken it out and my 480i broadcast TV looks better than it did after any amount of tweaking the various versions of firmware ever made it look. HD looks about the same.


Source TWC SA8300HDC cable DVR

Display Panasonic 58" 1080p plasma


----------



## BENN0

Thanks for the heads up Davewise!


Edit: updated without much hassle. Thanks DVDO for including a Mac OS updater utility and thanks for a nice update. The new functions are much appreciated!


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/15261834
> 
> 
> If that is not groundbreaking then point to another product in the same price range that allows all the features and inputs the Edge does....



hey - wasn't lookin for a fight - I just think evolutionary, instead of revolutionary.







but regardless - new firmware is out. Time to buy stock in paper clip companies.


Folks can make their own judgements....I'm quite happy, and don't miss the things that aren't there. But groundbreaking? Groundbreaking is when you can make the black bars go away.




























(aren't you tired of people asking why the bars are still there? I still get that - from people who _should_ know better.)


----------



## quebecanada

DVDO EDGE firmware 1.1 is on line NOW....Yahooo

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed..._agreement.php 


From DVDO firmware 1.1 manual


Improves compatibility and performance with inputs Video Game Consoles

• Improves compatibility with inputs from computers, including Home Theater Personal Computers

• Improves HDCP related display compatibility

• Reduces blue screen flashing when switching inputs

• Improved input switching

• Doubles granularity of all picture controls

• Improves the performance of Mosquito Noise Reduction

• Performs automatic Chroma Upsampling Error Correction (CUE)

• Info button enters and exits info screens (did not exit in v1.0)

• Adds a “Advanced Controls” selection to the “Settings” Menu including these new features:

- 35 test patterns which are automatically sized for the output format with correct colorimetry.

- 1:1 Frame Rate feature, allows output frame rate to track input, for users who play both 50Hz and 60Hz video

- Fail Safe Mode, uses Guide button to restore picture if display blanks due to 1:1 Frame Rate

- Output Color Space: choose between RGB, YCbCr 4:4:4, YCbCr 4:2:2

- Output Colorimetry: choose between ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standards, or let EDGE choose automatically

- Output Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically

- Input Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically

- PReP Control: lets user’s disable PReP, or let EDGE enable PReP automatically

-



GOOD WORK ABT and Thank you


----------



## Bear5k

As promised, here is my MX-810 WZR file. This may be an old file, but it should give folks a head-start on programming the 810. Do note that this is set-up the way I want it set-up. It is not meant to be something that has absolutely every discrete code in it.


Bill

 

MX-810 3806 Config v2.zip 28.8837890625k . file


----------



## Bytehoven

I a suggestion DVDO/ABT...


Tweak the web page for the update/download so the text is darker and thus prints better. The text is currently an very stylish medium gray, which while looking very nice on the screen, does not print well.


Thanks


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15262699
> 
> 
> I take it your answer is no and no. I'm asking questions not arguing with you.
> 
> THX Certified:
> http://hometheater.about.com/od/home...ohts990thx.htm



FYI. THX certification is about power output, impedance handling and processing capabilities. It's NOT about testing with multiple input and output components. It's also about paying a licensing fee.


----------



## b00bie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15263582
> 
> 
> hey - wasn't lookin for a fight - I just think evolutionary, instead of revolutionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but regardless - new firmware is out. Time to buy stock in paper clip companies.
> 
> 
> Folks can make their own judgements....I'm quite happy, and don't miss the things that aren't there. But groundbreaking? Groundbreaking is when you can make the black bars go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aren't you tired of people asking why the bars are still there? I still get that - from people who _should_ know better.)





Bars??? What bars


----------



## auskck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15264129
> 
> 
> FYI. THX certification is about power output, impedance handling and processing capabilities. It's NOT about testing with multiple input and output components. It's also about paying a licensing fee.



Just give it up.......................


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15264364
> 
> 
> Just give it up.......................



Give what up? I thought the response was to the point of your question.


----------



## aswm

Hi all,


I hope this isn't a stupid set of questions / observations, but I'll risk it. My second EDGE works perfectly, especially with firmware 1.1. The PS3 / Blu-Ray is obviously just pass through. The Wii gets scaled nicely. AppleTV looks better. TiVo HD output looks better both in SD and HD.


As I tweak our three picture settings, I wonder what balance to achieve amongst them. What do other folks set these to is the basic question. Let me just focus on the TiVo HD. I lower brightness a bit, first, and then raise edge and detail to about 10. This seems to make the picture crisper. But it somewhat screws up the text on screen and certainly in the TiVo menus. Text gets much more jagged and even fuzzy with both edge and detail enhancement. So then I turn on Mosquito noise reduction but it doesn't really seem to help.


Is the loss of text clarity just one of the things one accepts to get an overall better picture? Am I doing something wrong? All scaling / effects are OFF on my Sony XBR2. The signal goes by HDMI form TiVo HD to EDGE and then to Sony. I typically put the output of the TiVo to "native" so it flips around between 480i and 1080i.


Thanks! Also anyone with AppleTV at 720p output your settings guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## BENN0

Oh, from the DVDO EDGE 1.1 update page:

"What feature would you like added to EDGE?"


Does this mean we might see more features added to EDGE in the future?

Is this now official as it wasn't in the initial announcement (firmware updates for bug fixes only).


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15263420
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Davewise!
> 
> 
> Edit: updated without much hassle. Thanks DVDO for including a Mac OS updater utility and thanks for a nice update. The new functions are much appreciated!



I'll second that! What a painless update! Really nice software work by Edge.


There are thousands of sources and thousands of displays --some with faulty implementations of HDMI-HDCP and some with bad EDIDs-- and there is no way DVDO could possibly test them all. The Edge has some very nice programming that worked for most all of us. Let's hope that 1.1 gets everyone on board.


----------



## Bytehoven

Update successful.










I would like to know how some of the new options such as color space, color format, etc were handled in V1.0. Were they in Auto mode? I ask because I have noticed my HW10 now has the xy Color option enabled from my Panasonic 55K. I assume this is because the Edge is now passing the 422 color space instead of RGB.


Love the test patterns.


Are the color fields 100%?


Are the black/white fields 0/100% respectively?


When does PReP work?


Regarding suggestions for future updates:


- In addition to going into the advance menu to navigate thru the test patterns, I'd love to have a way to select a specific pattern and then be able to toggle patterns on/off, such as selecting one of the grid patterns for focus adjustments.


- If possible and welcomed by others, some additional test patterns might be useful, such as 75% color fields.


- I'd love to be able to perform custom V & H size adjustments to the main picture formating buttons.


- While the update process was a breeze, maybe being able to plug in a USB flash drive with the new software file could added. Perhaps the OS for being able to manage file deletion and copy is not available.


- AI function to help me select a movie to watch










Thanks for posting the update and for all the hard work by ABT and the beta testers. Nice job.


I echo the sentiments regarding the update. The update was over almost as soon as I started. Getting the gear in place for the update was what took the most time.










RJ

...


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15264979
> 
> 
> Update successful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know how some of the new options such as color space, color format, etc were handled in V1.0. Were they in Auto mode? I ask because I have noticed my HW10 now has the xy Color option enabled from my Panasonic 55K. I assume this is because the Edge is now passing the 422 color space instead of RGB.
> 
> 
> Love the test patterns. In addition to going into the advance menu to navigate thru the patterns, I'd love to have a way to select a specific pattern and then be able to toggle patterns on/off, such as selecting one of the grid patterns for focus adjustments.
> 
> 
> When does PReP work?
> 
> 
> ...



if I recall, output was RGB. period. (can't prove, since my display and edid only allows rgb...







) but that's what I remember. It will now default to what your EDID says the display wants.


as for test patterns, yup. you're not the only one. might be why they were "hidden" in first implementation.


PRep - if you leave it On, or Auto, it will engage whenever you send it a 480p or 576p(? - I'm not from pal land) signal. They added the on/off for those who felt they didn't want it; I've never run into a case where the picture looked better with it off, but it is nice to have the option. Before, it was always on.


----------



## Jeroen1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15233267
> 
> 
> To summarize:
> *Step 1*: calibrate the display using test patterns from EDGE to make this link "neutral" with respect to color.
> *Step 2*: calibrate each of the individual sources using thei own controls or the controls on the EDGE to make each of these links "neutral" with respect to color.
> 
> 
> Bill



Apologies in advance for the somewhat newbish question. I'd like to see whether I'm on the same page here as I've never calibrated a single thing in my life!


Your appoach would allow each device to output a neutral color to the EDGE. Either the source device is adjusted to accomplish this, or the EGDE does the adjustments per input interface (correct so far I assume). Perhaps a combination of both is also possbile?

In order to make the correct interpretations per source, the display has to be calibrated first, in accordance with the EDGE's output interface.


Now, suppose your TV has the most refined adjustment controls. Would it make sense then to do absolutely nothing in source device and EDGE and make profiles in the TV per source device? Of course this would imply manual switching.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15263991
> 
> 
> As promised, here is my MX-810 WZR file. This may be an old file, but it should give folks a head-start on programming the 810. Do note that this is set-up the way I want it set-up. It is not meant to be something that has absolutely every discrete code in it.
> 
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill, very very much appreciated.


----------



## joerod

I gotcha.







I already got rid of my black bars...


----------



## Abq-Pete




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15233033
> 
> 
> Great news on the firmware update. Although not mentioned in the release notes I hope the problems I have with frame rate conversion from film based NTSC DVD's to 1080p24 has been fixed as well (the shimmering of the top few lines).



Nope. That problem remains... I just loaded 1.1 Build 66 and it is still there along with a bit of combing too.


On a positive note, all the other new features are really cool.


Regards, Peter


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/15265445
> 
> 
> I gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already got rid of my black bars...



I just put tape over mine so I couldn't see them!


----------



## stumblebum

Question..


Just received the Edge today........


I cannot get the optical output on the Edge to produce a DTS or Dolby Digital signal to my processor (Rotel 1068).


I am using HMDI cables for the video from a PS3 , HD-DVD and DTV box into the Edge and outputing HDMI to a Pioneer PDP5070. Then using an optical cable from the optical output of the Edge into the optical in on the Rotel. Do I need to hook up an optical cable from each component to the optical inputs of the Edge as well?


Thank for your help


----------



## nugga22

Anyone tested to see if the update improves the audio dropout issue some, including myself, here are having? I won't have much time to test over the next few days, so I'd be interested in hearing what others experience.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumblebum* /forum/post/15265747
> 
> 
> Question..
> 
> 
> Just received the Edge today........
> 
> 
> I cannot get the optical output on the Edge to produce a DTS or Dolby Digital signal to my processor (Rotel 1068).
> 
> 
> I am using HMDI cables for the video from a PS3 , HD-DVD and DTV box into the Edge and outputing HDMI to a Pioneer PDP5070. Then using an optical cable from the optical output of the Edge into the optical in on the Rotel. Do I need to hook up an optical cable from each component to the optical inputs of the Edge as well?
> 
> 
> Thank for your help



Under Menu go to settings-audio settings and select optical out


----------



## Hothersale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15265059
> 
> 
> PRep - if you leave it On, or Auto, it will engage whenever you send it a 480p or 576p(? - I'm not from pal land) signal. They added the on/off for those who felt they didn't want it; I've never run into a case where the picture looked better with it off, but it is nice to have the option. Before, it was always on.



The feature is to eliminate gaming lag, primarily. PREP introduces a three frame delay, even when the source is natively progressive and doesn't require reprocessing (such as 480p from the Wii).


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15265774
> 
> 
> Anyone tested to see if the update improves the audio dropout issue some, including myself, here are having? I won't have much time to test over the next few days, so I'd be interested in hearing what others experience.



Yes, my DD5.1 audio dropouts have gone with 1.1 !


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## prepress

I have done a preliminary A/B with my DVL-91 on laserdisc between my PRO-111FD and the Edge. Here's a preliminary report.


I used MIT S-video cable direct to the display with one output; the other fed the Edge, with the Edge set to output 1080p/60 to the 111. Program material was Santana's _Sacred Fire: Live in Mexico_ and selected scenes from _Return of the Jedi_.


On the Santana disc, it almost seemed to depend upon which scene was on to say whether the display or the Edge was better; they were pretty close, even identical on some shots. Since this is a concert video, images change quickly so it was challenging to keep up. I would give the Edge the edge (ow.) in overall terms, as the Edge seemed a bit cleaner, but the difference was not always noticeable. Distant views of the stage were hard to differentiate, but in medium to close-up shots the Edge had just a bit more color separation and clarity. On extreme close-ups the Edge looked a tad sharper, though the TV was no slouch on these. I could watch either one and enjoy the show, but the Edge was better by a hair.


With _Return of the Jedi_, the main thing I noticed was the black bars were noticeably blacker through the Edge. Neither VP nor display did much for the opening text crawl; it was essentially the same on both. Color and detail were difficult to differentiate; if not for the difference in the bars, I might not know which source I was watching. Noise was no distraction on either and pretty much the same.


I still need to do one of these for DVD. Later.


----------



## HiHoStevo

First I guess the question would be does the Edge take the digital audio signal carried over the HDMI input and output it via Optical?


I have not tried this personally so I cannot report.


Other than that, it is as the previous person mentioned go to each input selection on the Edge menu and confirm that each one is set to output the audio via optical... there is no universal setting, the audio output needs to be selected for each input separately.


----------



## stumblebum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/15265802
> 
> 
> Under Menu go to settings-audio settings and select optical out




Did that ........Nothing


Checked all cables, inputs & settings...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeroen1000* /forum/post/15265430
> 
> 
> Either the source device is adjusted .. or the EGDE does the adjustments per input interface (correct so far I assume). Perhaps a combination of both is also possbile?
> 
> 
> In order to make the correct interpretations per source, the display has to be calibrated first, in accordance with the EDGE's output interface.
> 
> 
> Now, suppose your TV has the most refined adjustment controls. Would it make sense then to do absolutely nothing in source device and EDGE and make profiles in the TV per source device? Of course this would imply manual switching.



well you already said it: you don't want to do manual switching IF you are in fact using the edge as a central AV hub, which is usually the recommended way to go.


hook the edge up to on one of the TV's HDMI inputs and calibrate *that input on the TV* by changing the *TV's controls* while using the test patterns on the edge as a reference.


as for granularity, the new edge firmware doubles the previous degree of fineness of the gradations for all picture controls, so that's a help. also the edge may do a better job of making small adjustments to basic levels without introducing *new* strangeness: i know on my old DVD player if i touched contrast *on the player*, a gray ramp pattern suddenly started showing horrible banding and color shift, whereas the edge was able to get the levels right without all that.


even if the TV had the finest gradations i wouldn't deviate from the basic strategy people keep advising: first calibrate display using display controls and edge test patterns, then calibrate source using edge controls and source test patterns (eg a DVD with test patterns)


----------



## stevesns69

I'm impressed with the Edge!! I haven't had mine for a week yet and already there's an update!! That was the easiest firmware to update, ever. I'm curious about color space output with the Edge, though. I'm keeping mine set to auto because I don't know what it should be set to for my HDTV. When set to auto; mine has an inputted color space of YCbCr 444 (BT.601) and outputs a color space of YCbCr 444 (BT.709). The source is a standard DVD player outputting a 480P signal over HDMI and the output set to 1080P. Can anybody explain what is the correct color space setting in this example and if necessary other examples of color space sources? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesns69* /forum/post/15266851
> 
> 
> I'm impressed with the Edge!! I haven't had mine for a week yet and already there's an update!! That was the easiest firmware to update, ever. I'm curious about color space output with the Edge, though. I'm keeping mine set to auto because I don't know what it should be set to for my HDTV. When set to auto; mine has an inputted color space of YCbCr 444 (BT.601) and outputs a color space of YCbCr 444 (BT.709). The source is a standard DVD player outputting a 480P signal over HDMI and the output set to 1080P. Can anybody explain what is the correct color space setting in this example and if necessary other examples of color space sources? Thanks in advance.



Use "Auto" if you are unsure. Use "4:2:2" if your TV will accept that signal.


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15267082
> 
> 
> Use "Auto" if you are unsure. Use "4:2:2" if your TV will accept that signal.





Thanks for the advice. My TV accepts the 4:2:2 setting, so I guess that is the best setting, correct? Also, I let the color space stay on auto which converts the color space from 601 to 709, which is basically a standard definition color space converted into an HD color space. Thanks again.


----------



## aswm

Friends:


Do the experts here advise turning on detail / edge enhancement and / or mosquito noise reduction *at all* ? Do some folks turn them to negative numbers? I would truly benefit from any advice on what to do beyond the color / grey calibration. Thanks!


----------



## ta-kid

Well I do not know about the rest of you,but on my SXRD 60 inch,with the new firmware installed it looks better in SD and HD cable feeds without even doing any adjustments yet.The picture looks cleaner and the colours pop better also.It appears to me just fooling around with contrast levels,which I use to run at -10 setting with the old firmware,I now run at only -3 to have the same effect on blacks.Proably why the colours look cleaner and brighter.But this is just a eye evaluation on my part,yet to play around with the new adjustments.

All I can say that what I am seeing now is definently an improvement.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15268319
> 
> 
> Well I do not know about the rest of you,but on my SXRD 60 inch,with the new firmware installed it looks better in SD and HD cable feeds without even doing any adjustments yet.The picture looks cleaner and the colours pop better also.
> 
> All I can say that what I am seeing now is definently an improvement.



glad to hear that; was pretty much what we all saw, even tho no one could come up with a reason for it - so good to see that it wasn't just us.










aswm - you'll have to decide for yourself, but many (if not most - who knows how many lurkers don't blab as much as I do







) leave the edge and detail enhancements at minimal settings - 0, +1; in that range. Too much enhancement and you tend to get the same ringing effect that comes from having the SHARPNESS control on your display cranked too high.


(and I'll admit here, I've had mine as high as 4 or 5 when watching a horrid sd sports feed - that way, there is at least some definition to the picture, if only that provided by the ringing.







)


----------



## sdavid21

I do not know If I am doing something wrong, I updated to the new firmware as per instruction, No wizard screen came up and tried to bring up the set up screen, nothiong shows up,


I have connected DVDO Edge to Purelink DVI to VGA convertor(This trips out HDCP), from the convertor to the Mitsu 65 inch 1080I crt using RGBHV cable.


This is use to work well with 1.0, Now nothing shows up,


Can any one shed some light,

May be I am doing something wrong


Thanks.

Sam.


----------



## aswm

Thanks flyingvee. I'm going to try edge / detail pretty at much 0 tonight and just see how the EDGE itself looks!


----------



## ta-kid

Well I threw in my HD DVD transformers in my XA2 and I cannot believe the colour improvement and seperation.The contrast is unbelievable.DVDO did a great job on this firmware,but some of you in the know more then I am proably still see room for improvements,somewhere?????

Question though,I scrolled through all the test patterns and are these just there for referance or can I use the Edge to make changes?And if I can is there a PDF fle somewhere I can download that shows me how to make adjustments and what to look for at each test pattern screen.


----------



## sdavid21

Well I am disappointed with the new firmware,

I think the auto set up for the output has messed up for me.


I tried a tv with DVI input, the menu is showing up there,


Will I be able to go back to version 1.0?


If not I will have to return it


Thanks.

Sam.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15261430
> 
> 
> not without spending more money; an HDFury or Fury2 should do the trick - but does your tv accept rgbhv?
> 
> 
> otherwise, you're better off with a used/recond/refurb VP50. should be same or close for money, and will output to component out for your set.



FWIW, I've been using the EDGE with the HDFury2 on my RPTV for about a month now and have had no problems. The two seem to be very compatible.


----------



## HDgaming42

I imagine with the test patterns now available there will be a number of people wanting to know how to use them.


A trip over to the "Display Calibration" Forum and reading their stickies will prove very enlightening.


The idea is to calibrate your TV to the EDGE's output. You _don't_ change the test patterns to look good on your TV.


Then you use the picture controls on the EDGE to adjust the INCOMING signals on an input by input basis. Using the half patterns combined with a calibration disc makes this an easy task.


Throw in AVIA or DVE, dial up a test pattern off disc--fire up the corresponding half test-pattern on the EDGE and bump your brightness/contrast/hue/chroma up or down until they match.


That's the layman's version. Hit the forum for the details.


----------



## sirhc55

Unfortunately I am having problems with Ver 1.1. Every 10 seconds my Samsung Panel flashes, no vision or sound loss, just a flash. I have tried the cable box, PS3, XA2, 2 DVR’s and all show the same problem. Tried all manner of settings and a reset and it’s still there. Looks as if an email will have to go to AB. . .


----------



## Koinosuke

I bought an Edge over Thanksgiving (thanks for answering my earlier question, cpcat!), and recently set it up. My components are a PS3, a Panasonic SA-XR57 receiver, and a Sony Bravia KDL-52WL135 (the Costco demi-XBR4). The PS3 feeds the Edge, which feeds the other two—all via HDMI.


I watch a lot of anime, and so I've been testing the Edge out against various discs (Air #1, the Read or Die OVA, Black Lagoon: Second Barrage #1, etc.), and in all cases the Edge's image (turning off upscaling in the PS3) is notably more pixellated than the PS3's "normal" upscaling image. Painfully more pixillated.


Is this right? Is my Edge on the fritz? Is there a setting somewhere that I'm goofing up?


I upgraded to the 1.1 firmware this afternoon, and there was no significant improvement to the image. As far as I can tell, everything seems to be set reasonably (e.g. the Edge reports that HDCP is on, which I think is a prerequisite for upscaling protected video)...


My impression was that the Edge upscaling and deinterlacing would be (speaking generally) at least as good as the PS3's, and potentially much better—and that's not the case, right now. Any ideas?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abq-Pete* /forum/post/15265458
> 
> 
> Nope. That problem remains... I just loaded 1.1 Build 66 and it is still there along with a bit of combing too.
> 
> 
> On a positive note, all the other new features are really cool.



Yeah, I checked and I still have this problem as well, the top few lines on my display still have a life of their own when converting a film based NTSC DVD to 24Hz.

Maybe it's an incompatibility issue with some displays? I have a Panasonic 42PZ80 plasma (European model).


----------



## stevesns69

I've been trying different sources since updating the firmware and everything concerning the picture quality is excellent. Since the new firmware I'm now getting split-second audio dropouts, but I never had them with the previous firmware at all. Has anybody else had any similar issues after the firmware update?


----------



## kiwimeat

Updated the firmware - unfortunately I am still having issues with handling optical audio input from my Cable PVR and output either over HDMI or optical.


Very frustrating.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/15269080
> 
> 
> I imagine with the test patterns now available there will be a number of people wanting to know how to use them.
> 
> 
> A trip over to the "Display Calibration" Forum and reading their stickies will prove very enlightening.
> 
> 
> The idea is to calibrate your TV to the EDGE's output. You _don't_ change the test patterns to look good on your TV.
> 
> 
> Then you use the picture controls on the EDGE to adjust the INCOMING signals on an input by input basis. Using the half patterns combined with a calibration disc makes this an easy task.
> 
> 
> Throw in AVIA or DVE, dial up a test pattern off disc--fire up the corresponding half test-pattern on the EDGE and bump your brightness/contrast/hue/chroma up or down until they match.
> 
> 
> That's the layman's version. Hit the forum for the details.



Thanks. I quickly browsed through the test patterns yesterday but didn't understand how to use the half patterns (the top half showed noise as I didn't have any input selected at that moment). I'll try this tonight.


----------



## derekjsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/15269080
> 
> 
> I imagine with the test patterns now available there will be a number of people wanting to know how to use them.
> 
> 
> A trip over to the "Display Calibration" Forum and reading their stickies will prove very enlightening.
> 
> 
> The idea is to calibrate your TV to the EDGE's output. You _don't_ change the test patterns to look good on your TV.
> 
> 
> Then you use the picture controls on the EDGE to adjust the INCOMING signals on an input by input basis. Using the half patterns combined with a calibration disc makes this an easy task.
> 
> 
> Throw in AVIA or DVE, dial up a test pattern off disc--fire up the corresponding half test-pattern on the EDGE and bump your brightness/contrast/hue/chroma up or down until they match.
> 
> 
> That's the layman's version. Hit the forum for the details.



Here is the DVDO doc on the test patterns and how to use them. It was written for the iScan HD but the patterns are all the same as are the brightness, contrast, color, tint controls.

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...TP_Setup_2.pdf


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesns69* /forum/post/15269603
> 
> 
> I've been trying different sources since updating the firmware and everything concerning the picture quality is excellent. Since the new firmware I'm now getting split-second audio dropouts, but I never had them with the previous firmware at all. Has anybody else had any similar issues after the firmware update?



I was having some early intermittent drop outs watching Blade Runner tonight. I swapped all of my recently purchased short HDMI connects, with longer connects of higher quality.


Pre-Update: I also had some reddish snow storms near the end of the latest X-Files movie, which were not disc related. I went back over the problem sections and the noise did not return.


I will keep an eye on things. I'm hoping it was the cables. If I go a spell without any more trouble, I'll pick up some Monoprice HDMI cables.


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesns69* /forum/post/15269603
> 
> 
> I've been trying different sources since updating the firmware and everything concerning the picture quality is excellent. Since the new firmware I'm now getting split-second audio dropouts, but I never had them with the previous firmware at all. Has anybody else had any similar issues after the firmware update?



I think I resolved my problem by updating my Blu-ray player firmware. I thought I had another HDMI issue, but I couldn't repeat the dropouts again with the same test discs after the Blu-ray firmware update. I hope my Edge is functioning fine because it seems to be doing everything I need it to now.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

At the risk of embarrassing myself...


1) Regarding 444 and 422,. I have everything set to AUTO on the Edge, and it is detecting a 444 input signal, from a TiVo S3 in native mode, and outputting the same (444). Color space changes if the source is HD or SD.


Some members have suggested that the output should be 422. I am confused. Which is better, and why? I did read the post about the rounding of the bits and processing, but I still can't figure out which setting would be better







When doing a factory reset of the Edge, it defaults to RGB, which confuses me even more. Why does it do this? Just in case the display does not support 444 or 422?


2) Also the new 1:1 frame rate. The DVDO information states: - "1:1 Frame Rate feature, allows output frame rate to track input, for users who play both 50Hz and 60Hz video".


Again. Confusion. From reading the posts here in the thread, I get the impression that the feature is more of a "source direct" type of setting that will pass 1080p24 if that's what's on the disk. If my "source direct" interpretation is correct, will 720p, 480p and 480i also be passed without upscaling? My limited testing shows these lower res source signals are scaled. My question is: What is the intended function of "1:1 Frame Rate"?


Thanks!


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15270169
> 
> 
> At the risk of embarrassing myself...
> 
> 
> 1) Regarding 444 and 422,. I have everything set to AUTO on the Edge, and it is detecting a 444 input signal, from a TiVo S3 in native mode, and outputting the same (444). Color space changes if the source is HD or SD.
> 
> 
> Some members have suggested that the output should be 422. I am confused. Which is better, and why? I did read the post about the rounding of the bits and processing, but I still can't figure out which setting would be better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When doing a factory reset of the Edge, it defaults to RGB, which confuses me even more. Why does it do this? Just in case the display does not support 444 or 422?
> 
> 
> 2) Also the new 1:1 frame rate. The DVDO information states: - "1:1 Frame Rate feature, allows output frame rate to track input, for users who play both 50Hz and 60Hz video".
> 
> 
> Again. Confusion. From reading the posts here in the thread, I get the impression that the feature is more of a "source direct" type of setting that will pass 1080p24 if that's what's on the disk. If my "source direct" interpretation is correct, will 720p, 480p and 480i also be passed without upscaling? My limited testing shows these lower res source signals are scaled. My question is: What is the intended function of "1:1 Frame Rate"?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



422 is preferred if your display supports it because it is 10 bit. Your display may say it wants 444 even if it accepts 422. Mine does just that so I set the output to 422 manually in the output menu. You may see little diference between the 3 choices depending on your display


Since I always output 1080P I set 422 709 with 1:1 on.

This allows 180p60 and 1080P24 without menu changes.


The 1:1 is frame rate only. 480/60 will be output at xxxx/60 and 480i/50 will be output at xxxx/50 as an example. This is almost necessary in Eupope for example but also useful in maintaining 1080P/24 on Bluray


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekjsmith* /forum/post/15269885
> 
> 
> Here is the DVDO doc on the test patterns and how to use them. It was written for the iScan HD but the patterns are all the same as are the brightness, contrast, color, tint controls.
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...TP_Setup_2.pdf



The description of the Brightness/Contrast pattern is somewhat confusing.


My reading suggests that the top two blocks differ from the bottom two blocks in that the top blocks have specified -4 below black and +1 above reference white bars while in the bottom blocks those two bars go to full off and full on luma (0 and 255 or is it 1 and 254... whatever). Other than that the top and bottom are the same.... right?


Also, the instructions seem to indicate to calibrate the display to hard clip the above white. That seems wrong..... ?


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15268915
> 
> 
> FWIW, I've been using the EDGE with the HDFury2 on my RPTV for about a month now and have had no problems. The two seem to be very compatible.



Just a note of caution, with the new firmware(1.1) and HDfury2 type of device, Edge doesn't work. It was working with 1.0. Yesterday I updated to 1.1 and nothing is displaying on the TV, not even the Menu of Edge. Silly me I didn't save the old firmware.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15270303
> 
> 
> Just a note of caution, with the new firmware(1.1) and HDfury2 type of device, Edge doesn't work. It was working with 1.0. Yesterday I updated to 1.1 and nothing is displaying on the TV, not even the Menu of Edge. Silly me I didn't save the old firmware.



Did you try hitting the "guide" button? It now functions as a toggle for "safe mode". Also, sometimes I've had to power down my unit a number of times to have it become responsive after a firmware update.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekjsmith* /forum/post/15269885
> 
> 
> Here is the DVDO doc on the test patterns and how to use them. It was written for the iScan HD but the patterns are all the same as are the brightness, contrast, color, tint controls.
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...TP_Setup_2.pdf



Wow, that document could stand to hit the carriage return a few times. Those are the longest paragraphs I've seen in a manual!


Good info.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15270303
> 
> 
> Just a note of caution, with the new firmware(1.1) and HDfury2 type of device, Edge doesn't work.



let me 2nd HDGaming's advice. my Edge always scared me after update, because at least for me, I have to disconnect the power cord, then reconnect before the unit will recognize the firmware and come back to life. --the only bad part about the entire update procedure.


as for the Fury - fwiw, mine works with my Wyman DVI-12 card; which afaik has similar guts to the Fury1; dunno 'bout the Fury2; but I'd try a couple power removals before getting too bummed.


(and there _are_ old firmwares - just call/contact DVDO)


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/15270215
> 
> 
> 422 is preferred if your display supports it because it is 10 bit. Your display may say it wants 444 even if it accepts 422. Mine does just that so I set the output to 422 manually in the output menu. You may see little diference between the 3 choices depending on your display



I thought that 444 was 10 bit too, and the only difference is that 422 drops some pixels in the translation. Is this incorrect?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/15270215
> 
> 
> Since I always output 1080P I set 422 709 with 1:1 on. This allows 180p60 and 1080P24 without menu changes. The 1:1 is frame rate only. 480/60 will be output at xxxx/60 and 480i/50 will be output at xxxx/50 as an example. This is almost necessary in Eupope for example but also useful in maintaining 1080P/24 on Bluray



Thanks. Now I understand the 1:1 feature


----------



## Blacklac

I'm sorry if this info is in here, I'm sure it is. I tried to read some ways back, but didn't find it.


I have a 1366x768 display, and I prefer 480i content to be scaled to 720p. Meanwhile I want my 1080i left at 1080i. So for cable, can this be done? Does the Edge have a pass through feature for certain resolutions or all HD content?


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumblebum* /forum/post/15265747
> 
> 
> Question..
> 
> 
> Just received the Edge today........
> 
> 
> I cannot get the optical output on the Edge to produce a DTS or Dolby Digital signal to my processor (Rotel 1068).
> 
> 
> I am using HMDI cables for the video from a PS3 , HD-DVD and DTV box into the Edge and outputing HDMI to a Pioneer PDP5070. Then using an optical cable from the optical output of the Edge into the optical in on the Rotel. Do I need to hook up an optical cable from each component to the optical inputs of the Edge as well?
> 
> 
> Thank for your help



You don't need to hook up an optical cable from your sources to EDGE. Audio should arrive via the HDMI inputs.


I saw your comment that you went into the menus under settings>audio and selected optical output. The only other thing I can think of is that your Rotel needs to be set to select the optical input, assuming all cables are connected correctly.


Larry


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15268882
> 
> 
> Well I am disappointed with the new firmware,
> 
> I think the auto set up for the output has messed up for me.
> 
> 
> I tried a tv with DVI input, the menu is showing up there,
> 
> 
> Will I be able to go back to version 1.0?
> 
> 
> If not I will have to return it
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sam.



The original v1.0 firmware will be posted on our web site within a few days. If you PM me an email address, I will send it to you.


Larry


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15271052
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if this info is in here, I'm sure it is. I tried to read some ways back, but didn't find it.
> 
> 
> I have a 1366x768 display, and I prefer 480i content to be scaled to 720p. Meanwhile I want my 1080i lft at 1080i. So for cable, can this be done? Does the Edge have a pass through feature for certain resolutions or all HD content?




EDGE does not have a passthrough feature. If you want to change output resolutions, you will have to manually switch via the menus.


I am curious why you want to output 2 different resolutions depending on the input format. Also, why do you want to output 720p (1280x720) if your display is 1366x768?


[email protected]


----------



## RonF

Please, what is the exact proceedure with this instruction:


Copy the .abt file into the EDGE icon.


Is it a "save" function after opening or hi lighting the file, and choosing the name of the Edge icon as it appears on the desktop as where to save? Or something else?


Thanks


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15271171
> 
> 
> EDGE does not have a passthrough feature. If you want to change output resolutions, you will have to manually switch via the menus.
> 
> 
> I am curious why you want to output 2 different resolutions depending on the input format. Also, why do you want to output 720p (1280x720) if your display is 1366x768?
> 
> 
> [email protected]



My display does not accept non standard resolutions over HDMI. AUTO resolution is 720p.


I have tested 480i content upconverted and 1080p content downscaled. 480i looks best at 720p, it is definetly cleaner and I see no real detail loss compared to 1080i. No reason to have extra processing that's involved with upconverting to 1080i, then have my display reprocess. I don't know for sure, but I assume my display would just deinterlace 1080i and downscale either to 720p then to native or after deinterlacing, directly to native. Samsung CS had no clue when I asked them.







Regardless, I prefer the cleaner 720p. For 1080p content, 1080i is the winner. I don't know the name of the test, but on the DVE HD basics, the one with all the dots that are supposed to line up, film resolution loss maybe? Anyway, I set my Bluray player to both 1080i and 720p and 1080i was noticeably more accurate, 720p looks like a huge grey blob. However, with 1080i cable, I can really tell a difference when the Edge output at 720p instead of letting it pass through at 1080i. It was definetly softer. My display will not accept a 1080p signal.


There may be better ways to test those, but that is the best way I know of and I'm pretty happy with those results.


Thanks for the response, it is not a deal breaker, but kind of annoying to have to remember to switch output resolution everytime i switch from SD cable to HD. Some kind of HD (anything above 480p, or even setting custom resolutions) would be a huge welcome as an added feature, for me!


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/15270399
> 
> 
> Did you try hitting the "guide" button? It now functions as a toggle for "safe mode". Also, sometimes I've had to power down my unit a number of times to have it become responsive after a firmware update.



Yes, I did try almost all the buttons, Powered down evrything waited for a minute and then tried for about 2 or 3 times.


Then I connected to my kids tv which has a DVI with HDCP, The menu showed up and then the menu itself froze and I gave up and send an email to DVDO to send me the 1.0 firmware.


Thanks.

Sam.


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15270505
> 
> 
> let me 2nd HDGaming's advice. my Edge always scared me after update, because at least for me, I have to disconnect the power cord, then reconnect before the unit will recognize the firmware and come back to life. --the only bad part about the entire update procedure.
> 
> 
> as for the Fury - fwiw, mine works with my Wyman DVI-12 card; which afaik has similar guts to the Fury1; dunno 'bout the Fury2; but I'd try a couple power removals before getting too bummed.
> 
> 
> (and there _are_ old firmwares - just call/contact DVDO)



Thanks Flyingvee and HDGaming, Will try this weekend by disconnecting evrything.


Sam.


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/15271253
> 
> 
> Please, what is the exact proceedure with this instruction:
> 
> 
> Copy the .abt file into the EDGE icon.
> 
> 
> Is it a "save" function after opening or hi lighting the file, and choosing the name of the Edge icon as it appears on the desktop as where to save? Or something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks



It is not a save function, it is a copy function using drag and drop.


The file you download from the website is a compressed .zip file. Usually, double clicking on a .zip file will automatically uncompress the file. If you double click on the .zip file, a window should show up and the uncompressed file with the .abt extension should be visible.


Let's backtrack a few steps. You have connected the usb cable between EDGE and your computer. You have pressed the reset button on EDGE so you are seeing an EDGE icon on your computer. You have opened the EDGE icon and selected and deleted the file.


Now, you place your cursor on the .abt file for v1.1 and drag it to the EDGE icon. You should see a "copy" progress bar and it should take about 20 seconds to finish.


Now, unplug the usb cable and EDGE will restart and will be running the new firmware.


Send me a PM if this is not working for you.


[email protected]


----------



## sdavid21

LThom,


Just curious what is the size of the v1.1 .abt file,

(If I am not mistaken it said about 460 odd KB)


If I missed reading it, sorry


Thanks.

Sam.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15271423
> 
> 
> lthom,
> 
> 
> just curious what is the size of the v1.1 .abt file,
> 
> (if i am not mistaken it said about 460 odd kb)
> 
> 
> if i missed reading it, sorry
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Sam.



363k


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15271432
> 
> 
> 363k



Thanks,

Sam.


----------



## Frank Derks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15271400
> 
> 
> It is not a save function, it is a copy function using drag and drop.
> 
> 
> The file you download from the website is a compressed .zip file. Usually, double clicking on a .zip file will automatically uncompress the file. If you double click on the .zip file, a window should show up and the uncompressed file with the .abt extension should be visible.
> 
> 
> Let's backtrack a few steps. You have connected the usb cable between EDGE and your computer. You have pressed the reset button on EDGE so you are seeing an EDGE icon on your computer. You have opened the EDGE icon and selected and deleted the file.
> 
> 
> Now, you place your cursor on the .abt file for v1.1 and drag it to the EDGE icon. You should see a "copy" progress bar and it should take about 20 seconds to finish.
> 
> 
> Now, unplug the usb cable and EDGE will restart and will be running the new firmware.
> 
> 
> Send me a PM if this is not working for you.
> 
> 
> [email protected]



Copy should work both ways I presume.

I assume it's possible to copy the old firmware to the pc/mac before deleting the file from the Edge.


Right?


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15271119
> 
> 
> The original v1.0 firmware will be posted on our web site within a few days. If you PM me an email address, I will send it to you.
> 
> 
> Larry



Larry,


You should have a PM,


Thanks for taking care of this,


Sam.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15271119
> 
> 
> The original v1.0 firmware will be posted on our web site within a few days. If you PM me an email address, I will send it to you.
> 
> 
> Larry



May I also note, it is possible to copy the v1.0 firmware off the edge to the host computer before deleting v1.0 and installing v1.1.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Derks* /forum/post/15272437
> 
> 
> Copy should work both ways I presume.
> 
> I assume it's possible to copy the old firmware to the pc/mac before deleting the file from the Edge.
> 
> 
> Right?



Yes.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15270303
> 
> 
> Just a note of caution, with the new firmware(1.1) and HDfury2 type of device, Edge doesn't work. It was working with 1.0. Yesterday I updated to 1.1 and nothing is displaying on the TV, not even the Menu of Edge. Silly me I didn't save the old firmware.



I've been running v1.1 with my HDFury2 for a couple weeks now. No issues. I suspect your problems lie somewhere else. Or, like others have suggested, disconnecting and reconnecting things might help to "reset".


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15272871
> 
> 
> I've been running v1.1 with my HDFury2 for a couple weeks now. No issues. I suspect your problems lie somewhere else. Or, like others have suggested, disconnecting and reconnecting things might help to "reset".



How do you connect from HDfury2 to the TV, Is it component or RGBHV,


Mine is RGBHV( I think the Auto function is preventing it from displaying anything, This is just my guess).

Also my TV isd a Mitsu 1080I Crt


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15272930
> 
> 
> How do you connect from HDfury2 to the TV, Is it component or RGBHV,
> 
> 
> Mine is RGBHV( I think the Auto function is preventing it from displaying anything, This is just my guess).
> 
> Also my TV isd a Mitsu 1080I Crt



maybe try the reset button (above mentioned, to get the Edge to what is effectively SAFE MODE.) fwiw, my Wyman card has EDID data saying it is 1080p. Edge will then initialize to 1080p with every firmware update; if your 1080i crt won't display 1080p, that is likely your problem.


Luckily my crt _will_ display 1080p - very poorly, and with _realllllly_ small text, but its good enough for me to find the menu, find the options, and reset to _my_ preferred output res.


do you have any other display you could connect to? Even a cheap lcd panel? - that would tell the Edge to reset to a lower res, and you'd be home free.


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15272835
> 
> 
> May I also note, it is possible to copy the v1.0 firmware off the edge to the host computer before deleting v1.0 and installing v1.1.




Excellent point!


[email protected]


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15273060
> 
> 
> Excellent point!
> 
> 
> [email protected]



Thanks. Excellent implementation of the update process!


Why the mini USB port? I wondered if it might related to a licensing fee or some other cost prohibitive aspect to the standard USB port.


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15273058
> 
> 
> maybe try the reset button (above mentioned, to get the Edge to what is effectively SAFE MODE.) fwiw, my Wyman card has EDID data saying it is 1080p. Edge will then initialize to 1080p with every firmware update; if your 1080i crt won't display 1080p, that is likely your problem.
> 
> 
> Luckily my crt _will_ display 1080p - very poorly, and with _realllllly_ small text, but its good enough for me to find the menu, find the options, and reset to _my_ preferred output res.
> 
> 
> do you have any other display you could connect to? Even a cheap lcd panel? - that would tell the Edge to reset to a lower res, and you'd be home free.




Flyingvee, Thanks. I did reset and tried the safe mode, nothing happened.

However my kids tv is a 1080I crt with DVI, I connected to it ( It is in another room) and the menu did show up and tried to set the resolution. It sort of got stuck.


May be What I will do over the weekend as per your suggestion is i will disconnect the edge from my main tv and connect it to the Kids TV using DVI , set the resolution and then try it on my other tv.


I am hoping when I Disconnect the power it will still have the settings saved.


Hope it will work, otherwise back to v1.0 till I get a HDCP enabled tv/projector to go for the higher version.


Thanks.

Sam.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15273419
> 
> 
> May be What I will do over the weekend as per your suggestion is i will disconnect the edge from my main tv and connect it to the Kids TV using DVI , set the resolution and then try it on my other tv.
> 
> 
> I am hoping when I Disconnect the power it will still have the settings saved.



This won't work. Whenver the EDGE detects a new display has been connected, it resets itself by switching to the "preferred" resolution specified in your display's (or in your case, HDFury's) EDID.


If the issue is that the default resolution that EDGE picks is not compatible with your TV, then the solution is simply knowing how to "blindly" navigate the menus to get it to output something that your TV does support. I had to learn how to do this with my RPTV+HDFury2 because I believe the HDFury sets 1080p as preferred, and my set doesn't support that. For example, this is how you set up 1080i:


1. Connect the EDGE to your other LCD TV and set it up for user there.

2. Now reconnect the EDGE to your HDFury2. This forces the EDGE into the menu screen where it asks you to set the Display's name, resolution and audio output.

3. If you can't see anything on screen, don't fret. Just press the following key sequence on the remote:

- Down arrow

- Right arrow

- Down arrow x 4

- OK/Enter

- If this works, make sure to click YES on the "can you see me" screen before time runs out.

This should set the output to 1080i, which I'm assuming your set supports. If you need another resolution, look in the manual for the page that shows the screen with all the possible resolutions, and count down from the top. Substitute the "x 4" in my instructions above with how ever many clicks down you need.


An alternative to steps #1 & 2 is to turn the EDGE on, bring up the main menu, and work your way to the output resolution screen under the Settings menu. I'm not near the EDGE at the moment and don't know the exact clicks, but that path also works too.


That said, I'm not convinced this is your problem if you were able to set the EDGE up properly with the previous firmware.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15272930
> 
> 
> How do you connect from HDfury2 to the TV, Is it component or RGBHV,
> 
> 
> Mine is RGBHV( I think the Auto function is preventing it from displaying anything, This is just my guess).
> 
> Also my TV isd a Mitsu 1080I Crt



I've tried both Component/YUV and RGB (not the same as RGBVH). What "auto" function are you referring to?


My TV is a Pio 1080i CRT (RPTV).


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15274382
> 
> 
> That said, I'm not convinced this is your problem if you were able to set the EDGE up properly with the previous firmware.



Schmoe, Thanks. I will try all the advice given to me so far, I might try yours first. I use a HDFURY type of a device called PURELINK dvi to vga converter which strips HDCP.


I do aggree with you on the above quote that there is an issue with the software. I think ( not sure) it is the AUTO default setting which is causing the issue.


I think whenever anything defaults to Auto should have a manual escape route to cycle through all the standard resolution(may be using combination of keys).


Alos Thanks to all of you who have given advice and help.



Sam.


----------



## sdavid21




Schmoe said:


> . What "auto" function are you referring to?
> 
> 
> I think by default when edge is reset, the output resolution is set to Auto detect. This is what i was talking about.


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15264364
> 
> 
> Just give it up.......................



Give what up? He gave you correct information to my knowledge.


Are you under the impression that typical HT devices are tested with every known component available? How is that even remotely viable?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koinosuke* /forum/post/15269360
> 
> 
> been testing the Edge out against various discs (Air #1, the Read or Die OVA, Black Lagoon: Second Barrage #1, etc.), and in all cases the Edge's image (turning off upscaling in the PS3) is notably more pixellated than the PS3's "normal" upscaling image. Painfully more pixillated.
> 
> 
> Is this right? Is my Edge on the fritz? Is there a setting somewhere that I'm goofing up?



Interesting, I don't have much in the way of anime to test out. One possibility is that you are seeing deinterlacing artifacts. DVDO has some very good deinterlacing for film and video, however, I'm not sure how well it handles anime (anime's use some of the most irregular and complex cadences you'll ever see).


From what I've read however, PS3 actually is very good at handling those cadences, even though it isn't as good with film and video. Evidently serveral of the engineers working on the PS3's media capabilities are huge anime fans ... and they really concentrated on getting good handling for it.


A possibility.


----------



## stevesns69

Hey Larry, thumbs up on the firmware!! You folks deserve more awards for the Edge. It has transformed my system, thanks to the 1:1 frame rate and universal remote functions. I'm actually watching more movies than I am tweaking the picture controls and juggling remotes now!! Many thanks!


----------



## ta-kid

Just a word on my experience from my update process to the new firmware.When the Edge icon is suppose to come up,mine was not an Icon.I am using Vista and what came up for me was a window showing the original firmware as a file.So all I did was right click on it and delete it.It goes to your recycle bin,, so if you wanted you proably could restore and reinstall,but do not take my word for it.Then all I did was drag and drop the new firmware, .abt file, that I had previously saved to my desktop into the open window, where I deleted the old firmware from .Took a few seconds and shows up as file in the window.Unplugged and Bingo--Done

The edge icon referance may be a bit confusing for some if you actually expect to see an icon,like those you may already have on your desktop,as I did not.It may depend on what windows version you are running,wether its a Icon or window.


----------



## Blacklac

I am having HD audio issues, perhaps someone has some suggestions.


Equipment chain - Pioneer 51 -> Flea -> Edge -> Denon 1909 -> Display.


Before the Edge, I had no issues with audio, ever. I set my Pioneer to bitstream, PQLS off, HDMI Hi speed On. PCM has mixed up channel and I don't even get a center, so there goes internally decoding. TrueHD and DTS-MA don't even show a signal on my AVR and I get no sound. So if a BD doesn't have a 2nd track (lossy), I have no audio.










Just updated firmware today. I never had my BD player hooked up before updating, so I don't know if this problems would have happened pre-update or not.


One of the main reason's I bought the Edge, was to use it and the Pioneer with source direct for SD DVD's, so I will be extremely upset if I can't use it connected to my BD player. Perhaps even return it...


Edit: I am now getting continuous signal loss with HD cable over component input. I'm really starting to think I have a buggy unit now.


----------



## sdavid21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15274382
> 
> 
> This won't work. Whenver the EDGE detects a new display has been connected, it resets itself by switching to the "preferred" resolution specified in your display's (or in your case, HDFury's) EDID.
> 
> 
> If the issue is that the default resolution that EDGE picks is not compatible with your TV, then the solution is simply knowing how to "blindly" navigate the menus to get it to output something that your TV does support. I had to learn how to do this with my RPTV+HDFury2 because I believe the HDFury sets 1080p as preferred, and my set doesn't support that. For example, this is how you set up 1080i:
> 
> 
> 1. Connect the EDGE to your other LCD TV and set it up for user there.
> 
> 2. Now reconnect the EDGE to your HDFury2. This forces the EDGE into the menu screen where it asks you to set the Display's name, resolution and audio output.
> 
> 3. If you can't see anything on screen, don't fret. Just press the following key sequence on the remote:
> 
> - Down arrow
> 
> - Right arrow
> 
> - Down arrow x 4
> 
> - OK/Enter
> 
> - If this works, make sure to click YES on the "can you see me" screen before time runs out.
> 
> This should set the output to 1080i, which I'm assuming your set supports. If you need another resolution, look in the manual for the page that shows the screen with all the possible resolutions, and count down from the top. Substitute the "x 4" in my instructions above with how ever many clicks down you need.
> 
> 
> An alternative to steps #1 & 2 is to turn the EDGE on, bring up the main menu, and work your way to the output resolution screen under the Settings menu. I'm not near the EDGE at the moment and don't know the exact clicks, but that path also works too.
> 
> 
> That said, I'm not convinced this is your problem if you were able to set the EDGE up properly with the previous firmware.



Schmoe. Thanks and Thanks.

I followed the key sequence on the remote and the display came back.( I reset the edge before starting the key sequence)

For the time being I have just activated one device ( the BD player ) for the family, Once they go to bed, I will set up the rest.

The other thing I need to test is un plug it and plug it back again so that it still remembers the setting ( This is in case power outage happens and Family doesn't have to wait for me to fix it).


EDGE was detecting some kind of SXGA resolution, This may be due to the DVI to VGA converter I am using. I hope DVDO will fix it at some point of time.



Thanks for every one for the advice.


Sam.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdavid21* /forum/post/15277269
> 
> 
> EDGE was detecting some kind of SXGA resolution, This may be due to the DVI to VGA converter I am using. I hope DVDO will fix it at some point of time.



wouldn't hold my breath on that one; whole idea behind the Edge is to make it transparent to the user - so you get a pic as soon as you plug it in. VPxx series has the display to let you set res without a functioning display; the Edge assumes that what you are connecting to _is_ what it is. OR if it isn't, than what you have connected as end display corresponds to the edid of your kludge box or card. (after all, shhhhh - I _didn't_ hear you say you were using a hdcp stripper)


maybe get the vendor of your box to change the edid? I know that is a possibility on some of them...


----------



## stumblebum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15271074
> 
> 
> You don't need to hook up an optical cable from your sources to EDGE. Audio should arrive via the HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> I saw your comment that you went into the menus under settings>audio and selected optical output. The only other thing I can think of is that your Rotel needs to be set to select the optical input, assuming all cables are connected correctly.
> 
> 
> Larry



Hi Larry


Thanks for response. I did select optical input on Rotel. Still nothing.


I also swapped cables.


Does the Edge take the digital audio signal carried over the HDMI input and output it via Optical?


Any others out there with this issue?


----------



## barry728




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15276114
> 
> 
> Just a word on my experience from my update process to the new firmware.When the Edge icon is suppose to come up,mine was not an Icon.I am using Vista and what came up for me was a window showing the original firmware as a file.So all I did was right click on it and delete it.It goes to your recycle bin,, so if you wanted you proably could restore and reinstall,but do not take my word for it.Then all I did was drag and drop the new firmware, .abt file, that I had previously saved to my desktop into the open window, where I deleted the old firmware from .Took a few seconds and shows up as file in the window.Unplugged and Bingo--Done
> 
> The edge icon referance may be a bit confusing for some if you actually expect to see an icon,like those you may already have on your desktop,as I did not.It may depend on what windows version you are running,wether its a Icon or window.



I think this is what is happening to me too. Larry can you give this to the correct people there and save others a lot of frustration? I have spent an entire day messing with this thing.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/15275470
> 
> 
> Give what up? He gave you correct information to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Are you under the impression that typical HT devices are tested with every known component available? How is that even remotely viable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I don't have much in the way of anime to test out. One possibility is that you are seeing deinterlacing artifacts. DVDO has some very good deinterlacing for film and video, however, I'm not sure how well it handles anime (anime's use some of the most irregular and complex cadences you'll ever see).
> 
> 
> From what I've read however, PS3 actually is very good at handling those cadences, even though it isn't as good with film and video. Evidently serveral of the engineers working on the PS3's media capabilities are huge anime fans ... and they really concentrated on getting good handling for it.
> 
> 
> A possibility.



The EDGE performed quite well on various cadences on the HQV test disc. I don't recall if any of those dipped into anime territory though...


----------



## JoeFinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15273105
> 
> 
> Thanks. Excellent implementation of the update process!
> 
> 
> Why the mini USB port? I wondered if it might related to a licensing fee or some other cost prohibitive aspect to the standard USB port.



I guess,

Mini = smaller


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15277367
> 
> 
> (after all, shhhhh - I _didn't_ hear you say you were using a hdcp stripper)



It's not an hdcp stripper. It's an obsolescence delayer.


----------



## Koinosuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/15277807
> 
> 
> The EDGE performed quite well on various cadences on the HQV test disc. I don't recall if any of those dipped into anime territory though...



More info: I dug out my old calibration DVD, "Video Essentials," and tried processing a sharpness test pattern (basically a white circle with diagonal lines to the corners of the screen) from it through both the Edge and the PS3. Same story: the Edge looks badly pixellated, and the PS3 image looks smooth. I also see more MPEG artifacts in the Edge image.


I don't know if this adds anything, but I also have a 360 and an old Oppo 971 (no HDMI, just DVI output) DVD player, and both of those also display pixellated video.


I can see the issue easily with anime due to the black outlines used around characters; I confess that my eyes aren't so great that I can tell whether or not it's also present in regular moviesor, at least, I haven't found a scene with a strong diagonal line in it that would be a tell-tale.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koinosuke* /forum/post/15278529
> 
> 
> More info: I dug out my old calibration DVD, "Video Essentials," and tried processing a sharpness test pattern (basically a white circle with diagonal lines to the corners of the screen) from it through both the Edge and the PS3. Same story: the Edge looks badly pixellated, and the PS3 image looks smooth. I also see more MPEG artifacts in the Edge image.
> 
> 
> I don't know if this adds anything, but I also have a 360 and an old Oppo 971 (no HDMI, just DVI output) DVD player, and both of those also display pixellated video.
> 
> 
> I can see the issue easily with anime due to the black outlines used around characters; I confess that my eyes aren't so great that I can tell whether or not it's also present in regular moviesor, at least, I haven't found a scene with a strong diagonal line in it that would be a tell-tale.



I have that same copy of VE, and I too have noticed that the jaggies on diagonal lines in the sharpness test pattern look very bad, whereas on my XBox 360 it's totally fine. I also noticed that the jaggies only appear when the disc is paused or VE is displaying the still frame (so you have a chance to adjust sharpness). I've been meaning to ask about this too.


----------



## Koinosuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15278639
> 
> 
> I have that same copy of VE, and I too have noticed that the jaggies on diagonal lines in the sharpness test pattern look very bad, whereas on my XBox 360 it's totally fine. I also noticed that the jaggies only appear when the disc is paused or VE is displaying the still frame (so you have a chance to adjust sharpness). I've been meaning to ask about this too.



I get jaggies in this test image the entire time when the Edge is upscaling the image—with both the still frame and the video. The image looks fine when the PS3 does the upscaling.


I've finally seen the pixellation in Spiderman 2 as well, so it's not limited to simply anime.


I've taken a few photos and posted links to them (my camerawork sucks, but hopefully you'll get the idea):
Test pattern with Edge 
Test pattern with PS3 

(The jaggies here are similar to what I've been seeing in the anime I've tried. If anything, the Edge picture understates how jagged the image really is.)


I see it most in the driver's car window in this Spiderman 2 scene:
Spiderman 2 scene with Edge 
Spiderman 2 scene with PS3


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/15267082
> 
> 
> Use "Auto" if you are unsure. Use "4:2:2" if your TV will accept that signal.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesns69* /forum/post/15267315
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. My TV accepts the 4:2:2 setting, so I guess that is the best setting, correct?



It is just a guess, since you probably don't know what your TV is doing internally with the 4:2:2 input. Personally, I favor the Auto setting since that gives your TV what it is 'asking' for. Try both and, if one setting looks better than the other to you, go for it.


The same can be said for resolution: despite being a native 768p panel, my Panny TV wants 1080p60. I've tried feeding it 720p60, but the EDGE test patterns (as well as DVD/Blu-ray test patterns) tell me that 1080p60 is the way to go.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koinosuke* /forum/post/15278709
> 
> 
> I get jaggies in this test image the entire time when the Edge is upscaling the imagewith both the still frame and the video. The image looks fine when the PS3 does the upscaling.
> 
> 
> I've finally seen the pixellation in Spiderman 2 as well, so it's not limited to simply anime.
> 
> 
> I've taken a few photos and posted links to them (my camerawork sucks, but hopefully you'll get the idea):
> Test pattern with Edge
> Test pattern with PS3
> 
> (The jaggies here are similar to what I've been seeing in the anime I've tried. If anything, the Edge picture understates how jagged the image really is.)
> 
> 
> I see it most in the driver's car window in this Spiderman 2 scene:
> Spiderman 2 scene with Edge
> Spiderman 2 scene with PS3



I think with the test patterns you see the EDGE ringing.

Don't know what is going on with the Spider-Man pics. The PS3 looks indeed a lot smoother without loss of detail.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15278760
> 
> 
> It is just a guess, since you probably don't know what your TV is doing internally with the 4:2:2 input. Personally, I favor the Auto setting since that gives your TV what it is 'asking' for. Try both and, if one setting looks better than the other to you, go for it.
> 
> 
> The same can be said for resolution: despite being a native 768p panel, my Panny TV wants 1080p60. I've tried feeding it 720p60, but the EDGE test patterns (as well as DVD/Blu-ray test patterns) tell me that 1080p60 is the way to go.




When set to AUTO, the Edge reports 444 (in and out) for all sources except my BD player. This is input as 422, and output as 444.


Since I don't have the knowledge to over-ride the decisions the Edge has made, I am leaving it as is.


Can anyone explain why some members feel that 422 is better?


Also, aren't 444 and 422 both 10 bit formats, and the only difference is that 422 drops some pixels in the translation?


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koinosuke* /forum/post/15278709
> 
> 
> I get jaggies in this test image the entire time when the Edge is upscaling the imagewith both the still frame and the video. The image looks fine when the PS3 does the upscaling.
> 
> 
> I've finally seen the pixellation in Spiderman 2 as well, so it's not limited to simply anime.
> 
> 
> I've taken a few photos and posted links to them (my camerawork sucks, but hopefully you'll get the idea):
> Test pattern with Edge
> Test pattern with PS3
> 
> (The jaggies here are similar to what I've been seeing in the anime I've tried. If anything, the Edge picture understates how jagged the image really is.)
> 
> 
> I see it most in the driver's car window in this Spiderman 2 scene:
> Spiderman 2 scene with Edge
> Spiderman 2 scene with PS3



Were those Spiderman 2 pics during normal play or paused?


Brian


----------



## Master468




> Quote:
> I get jaggies in this test image the entire time when the Edge is upscaling the image—with both the still frame and the video. The image looks fine when the PS3 does the upscaling.



This is the "stepping issue" that was "introduced" with the VP50Pro (the VP50 non Pro didn't suffer from this problem). Have a look at the corresponding VP50Pro thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post15229553 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post15069985 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post14805949 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post14616311 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post14354078 


Denis


----------



## Koinosuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/15279030
> 
> 
> Were those Spiderman 2 pics during normal play or paused?
> 
> 
> Brian



Paused. I'm a bad enough photographer without my subject moving quickly.


I saw the difference during normal playback, however, which is why I stopped at that point. The paused image (though this is obviously subjective) is a good representation of the difference I was seeing in normal playback.


Same deal with the test pattern, and with the anime: the pixellation/jaggies/stepping was present in both still-frame and normal playback. Frankly, for me it's a lot easier to see(/more annoying) with the anime: the continual, whole-screen motion, less-harshly defined images, and constant refocusing of the typical movie makes it hard for me to tell if pixellation is there or not.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Master468* /forum/post/15280333
> 
> 
> This is the "stepping issue" that was "introduced" with the VP50Pro (the VP50 non Pro didn't suffer from this problem). Have a look at the corresponding VP50Pro thread.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post15229553
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post15069985
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post14805949
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post14616311
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post14354078
> 
> 
> Denis



Thanks for the links; looks like I have more reading to do!


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15276801
> 
> 
> I am having HD audio issues, perhaps someone has some suggestions.
> 
> 
> Equipment chain - Pioneer 51 -> Flea -> Edge -> Denon 1909 -> Display.
> 
> 
> Before the Edge, I had no issues with audio, ever. I set my Pioneer to bitstream, PQLS off, HDMI Hi speed On. PCM has mixed up channel and I don't even get a center, so there goes internally decoding. TrueHD and DTS-MA don't even show a signal on my AVR and I get no sound. So if a BD doesn't have a 2nd track (lossy), I have no audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just updated firmware today. I never had my BD player hooked up before updating, so I don't know if this problems would have happened pre-update or not.
> 
> 
> One of the main reason's I bought the Edge, was to use it and the Pioneer with source direct for SD DVD's, so I will be extremely upset if I can't use it connected to my BD player. Perhaps even return it...
> 
> 
> Edit: I am now getting continuous signal loss with HD cable over component input. I'm really starting to think I have a buggy unit now.



Anyone else using a Denon 1909 AVR with lossless audio, with the Edge?


I emailed DVDO, and they sent me the old firmware to try. I will try that tonight also.


I think I just have a bad unit.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15278760
> 
> 
> The same can be said for resolution: despite being a native 768p panel, my Panny TV wants 1080p60. I've tried feeding it 720p60, but the EDGE test patterns (as well as DVD/Blu-ray test patterns) tell me that 1080p60 is the way to go.




I find this on all the 768p sets I've sampled; the picture looks better when you feed it a 1080i signal, not 720p.


A_C


----------



## iove

Is anyone else having problems with their edge? My computers (two) doesn't recognize the edge, and neither does my mac. I'm hoping to avoid returning it...


----------



## Rosano

Hey guys a little question...where is the LED located that telss me the staus of the unit? It looks like it is located at the end of the foot.


----------



## T.Wells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rosano* /forum/post/15282156
> 
> 
> Hey guys a little question...where is the LED located that telss me the staus of the unit? It looks like it is located at the end of the foot.



If my memory is correct, it is at the bottom right foot.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rosano* /forum/post/15282156
> 
> 
> Hey guys a little question...where is the LED located that telss me the staus of the unit? It looks like it is located at the end of the foot.



yup. lower right hand. Where else would it be?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/15281984
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with their edge? My computers (two) doesn't recognize the edge, and neither does my mac. I'm hoping to avoid returning it...



Are you trying to do the firmware update? Did you push the little 'button' next to the mini USB connector with a paperclip or something like that for about 5 seconds?

Just asking to be sure.


----------



## iove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15282696
> 
> 
> Are you trying to do the firmware update? Did you push the little 'button' next to the mini USB connector with a paperclip or something like that for about 5 seconds?
> 
> Just asking to be sure.



Yes...that puts the edge into "thumbdrive mode" but I get a USB not recognized...


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/15281984
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with their edge? My computers (two) doesn't recognize the edge, and neither does my mac. I'm hoping to avoid returning it...



Computers seem to be problematic with the Edge. I have talked to several who have no problems at all, a couple of folks that had problems but solved them by setting their computers for 1440 x 900 and then some like me that have had no luck at all.


I have a Gateway HTPC and the Edge only passes the video during the initial POST and Boot sequence. The second Windows starts to load the video drops and I cannot get it back. the Edge reports no signal on the input even though I can pull the HDMI connector out of the Edge and plug it into an LCD monitor and the display comes up immediately.


My desktop is set for 1280 x 720 and I did try the 1440 x 900 but it did not work out for me.


----------



## iove

Well my problem appears to be getting the unit to the point where I can do the firmware update. I did have other problems but ABT seems to think a firmware update would solve it. But now I can't do the update...


----------



## Raistlin_HT

Do you use thumb-drives, etc on your PC at all?



From the sounds of it, you may not have a driver (or it's fubar) for USB mass storage devices?


----------



## iove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/15283355
> 
> 
> Do you use thumb-drives, etc on your PC at all?
> 
> 
> 
> From the sounds of it, you may not have a driver (or it's fubar) for USB mass storage devices?



I use thumb drives all the time including external storage and it does work. I even went as far as redownloading all the drivers and updating it but no go there. I even swapped USB cables to no avail.


----------



## Raistlin_HT

That stinks. The only other thing I can think of is to try hooking it to any other USB ports you have on your PC (or a different PC if you have one).


If that doesn't work, and the PC's continue to give a "USB device not recognized", I think you may need servicing.


----------



## nugga22

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like the new firmware has fixed my issues with audio drops. I've had a little bit of time to test with my TiVo to the Edge and the audio drops are still present. Haven't had a chance to test this with the Pio BD player. I really hope this is something that DVDO can fix.


----------



## iove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/15283867
> 
> 
> That stinks. The only other thing I can think of is to try hooking it to any other USB ports you have on your PC (or a different PC if you have one).
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work, and the PC's continue to give a "USB device not recognized", I think you may need servicing.



I'll take it to my parents house and see if their brand new quad-core, Vista running HP will fare any better.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/15284484
> 
> 
> I'll take it to my parents house and see if their brand new quad-core, Vista running HP will fare any better.



Make sure you're going going directly to the USB port on the computer. Some external hubs seemed to cause "unrecognized USB device" errors in windows for some beta users.


Brian


----------



## iove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/15284569
> 
> 
> Make sure you're going going directly to the USB port on the computer. Some external hubs seemed to cause "unrecognized USB device" errors in windows for some beta users.
> 
> 
> Brian



No hubs involved in my situation. Maybe I got one of the earlier/beta models?!?


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/15284828
> 
> 
> No hubs involved in my situation. Maybe I got one of the earlier/beta models?!?



Having been involved in the program since the start, I'm not aware of any pervasive issues with the beta models.


For me personally, I've switched firmwares 20+ times with no issue.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/15284828
> 
> 
> No hubs involved in my situation. Maybe I got one of the earlier/beta models?!?



The update process was very simple...


Perhaps you could tell us exactly what you are doing step by step...


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/15284828
> 
> 
> No hubs involved in my situation. Maybe I got one of the earlier/beta models?!?



I'm not saying the earlier or beta models had a problem. The problem was the hub.


But since you aren't using one it's irrelevant anyway.


Brian


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I copied the following information from a board that I found. Can someone confirm for me if all of the information is correct?



> Quote:
> 4:4:4 colour space has one pixel of discrete colour information per colour channel for every pixel of luminance information. ie 1920 x 1080 has 1080 rows of 1920 pixels of luminance, and 1920 pixels of each of the colour difference channels R-Y and B-Y.
> 
> 
> 4:2:2 has one pixel of discrete colour information for every TWO pixels of luminance information. ie: 1920 x 1080 has 1080 rows of 1920 pixels of luminance and 960 pixels of each of the colour difference channels.
> 
> 
> 4:2:0 has half the horizontal colour resolution of 4:2:2. For 1920 x 1080 there are 1080 rows of 1920 pixels in the luminance but only 540 rows of 960 pixels for colour signals.
> 
> 
> ... colour space doesn't take into consideration bit depth. You can have 8 bit or 10 bit depth in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2.



Also, does anyone know what bit depth the Edge uses to process 444 color space and the 422 color space?


Thanks!


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15286500
> 
> 
> I copied the following information from a board that I found. Can someone confirm for me if all of the information is correct?
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know what bit depth the Edge uses to process 444 color space and the 422 color space?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My AVR reports 8bit for 4:4:4, but will not read bit depth for 4:2:2 from the Edge. I was sending it a 4:2:2 signal from my Pioneer BDP-51FD, if that matters.


----------



## iove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/15285208
> 
> 
> I'm not saying the earlier or beta models had a problem. The problem was the hub.
> 
> 
> But since you aren't using one it's irrelevant anyway.
> 
> 
> Brian



I didn't mean to associate your post with my speculation. Only the first sentence was in response to yours. Looks like I may have defective unit as I run into the same problem with a Vista platform. Just my luck to be the only one with a defective unit.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15286564
> 
> 
> My AVR reports 8bit for 4:4:4, but will not read bit depth for 4:2:2 from the Edge. I was sending it a 4:2:2 signal from my Pioneer BDP-51FD, if that matters.



Thanks for the info.


If anyone knows: Is it true that "colour space doesn't take into consideration bit depth. You can have 8 bit or 10 bit depth in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2."?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Has anyone successfully used the internal test patterns to calibrate?


On my display:

The PICTURE control adjusts contrast.

The Brightness control adjusts the black level.


I am having serious problems using the test patterns in the Edge. I can not properly calibrate brightness and contrast. When I get rid of the blackest bar, the other two are almost invisible (isn't this too low?), and I can *never* get only two bars in the white box. There's always three.


Using the DVE BR, I get much better results. The black level I can adjust with no problem. *But*, after listening to the instructions just one too many times, I am still not clear on how to adjust the white patterns (contrast). Would someone be kind enough to explain what the end result should look like?


I'm wondering if the Edge, and my set just don't get along, or if I am doing something wrong. Any help would be appreciated. Pictures would be awesome...


Frustrated and tired is what I am. I'll be back later... Thanks for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## a-LeXx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15287031
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully used the internal test patterns to calibrate?
> 
> 
> On my display:
> 
> The PICTURE control adjusts contrast.
> 
> The Brightness control adjusts the black level.
> 
> 
> I am having serious problems using the test patterns in the Edge. I can not properly calibrate brightness and contrast. When I get rid of the blackest bar, the other two are almost invisible (isn't this too low?), and I can *never* get only two bars in the white box. There's always three.
> 
> 
> Using the DVE BR, I get much better results. The black level I can adjust with no problem. *But*, after listening to the instructions just one too many times, I am still not clear on how to adjust the white patterns (contrast). Would someone be kind enough to explain what the end result should look like?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the Edge, and my set just don't get along, or if I am doing something wrong. Any help would be appreciated. Pictures would be awesome...
> 
> 
> Frustrated and tired is what I am. I'll be back later... Thanks for any help you may be able to provide.



That's exactly how it should be. The 2 black bars should be barely visible, and you should see all 3 white bars, when your TV can show 'whiter than white'.


So, your set is probably perfectly calibrated, congratulations


----------



## matrix58

I live in Italy and the edge update was failed. Now it is not working.

I have followed the instructions for firmware update.

I removed the previous firmware, but the pc doesn't copy the new file into the edge icon.

I have tried with a laptop with vista and a pc with xp, same problem, copy failed.

This is the message: "Impossible to find the file. It is not more available in C:\\....\\....\\Desktop. Verify the path of the file and try again."

I emailed to the edge support and now they will research this and will get back to me with a solution.

I hope.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a-LeXx* /forum/post/15287047
> 
> 
> That's exactly how it should be. The 2 black bars should be barely visible, and you should see all 3 white bars, when your TV can show 'whiter than white'.
> 
> 
> So, your set is probably perfectly calibrated, congratulations



Well, that's good to hear










On the DVE test disk, I find there is it much easier to adjust the black level. The bars are easier to see.


Here's my problem with the contrast. I always see three white bars. I can be at the top or bottom of the adjustment, and they are always there. Let's say I start from the bottom, and raise the setting. When do I stop raising it?


Also, this DVDO document states that I should see two white bars. Am I interpreting this information incorrectly?



> Quote:
> When the brightness and contrast are adjusted correctly, you should be able to see the 1 IRE and 2 IRE above black bars on the black background and the *1 IRE and 2 IRE* below white bars should be visible on the white background.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix58* /forum/post/15287064
> 
> 
> I live in Italy and the edge update was failed. Now it is not working.
> 
> I have followed the instructions for firmware update.
> 
> I removed the previous firmware, but the pc doesn't copy the new file into the edge icon.
> 
> I have tried with a laptop with vista and a pc with xp, same problem, copy failed.
> 
> This is the message: "Impossible to find the file. It is not more available in C:\\....\\....\\Desktop. Verify the path of the file and try again."
> 
> I emailed to the edge support and now they will research this and will get back to me with a solution.
> 
> I hope.



Welcome to the forums!


Are you trying to drag and drop the file to the Edge icon, or are you right clicking, selecting COPY, then opening up the Edge icon, right clicking and then selecting PASTE? If you are trying to drag it, you might want to give the COPY/PASTE method a shot.


Another shot-in-the-dark: Try copying the Edge update file to the root directory of your computer's drive, then copying it to the Edge from there.


Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## matrix58

I have tried to copy the file in both ways, same problem.

I have put the file into the root directoty (C: drive) and then I have tried to copy it into the edge, same problem.

Thanks for help.


----------



## a-LeXx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15287092
> 
> 
> Also, DVDO document states that I should see two white bars. Am I interpreting this information incorrectly?



Yes, you are







It does say that you should see the 2 white bars, but it doesn't say that you shouldn't see the third one










It really depends on a TV, on some you would see the thirs one, one some - you won't. It's not a fault and not a calibration issue.


What's important for the contrast calibration is that the other 2 white bars are still visible, which means there is no white crush.


So, as long as you see those two - you can set up contrast to any value which is pleasant to your eyes


----------



## aaronwt

I always use a USB drive when copying the EDGE file. Not that it should make any difference though.


One quick question. Did you plug the USB cable into the PC _before_ pushing in with the paperclip?

If I remember correctly the USB cable needs to be in the PC before doing this. If it's not it does something else.


----------



## drrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15287092
> 
> 
> Here's my problem with the contrast. I always see three white bars. I can be at the top or bottom of the adjustment, and they are always there. Let's say I start from the bottom, and raise the setting. When do I stop raising it?



The problem of course is that those instructions really don't work well for digital displays. Almost all of them will show these whiter than white bars no matter what the contrast level is. Basically you are looking at three different things.

1. No clipping (which you don't have at any level)

2. No discoloration of white (does it start to look more red at higher levels? Ideally you'd use a measuring device to confirm this.)

3. No eye strain (this will vary for every person. This is probably going to be your big thing.)


I hope that helps!


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15287092
> 
> 
> Here's my problem with the contrast. I always see three white bars. I can be at the top or bottom of the adjustment, and they are always there. Let's say I start from the bottom, and raise the setting. When do I stop raising it?
> 
> 
> ?



What drrick says is correct. Additionally, I'd add that the ultimate contrast setting will also be a tradeoff b/w adequate "pop" to the image and accentuation of digital noise. You want adequate dynamic range in the signal but yet not a contrast setting so high that noise becomes overly noticeable from your viewing position.


----------



## prepress

I just had my Edge go blank (blue screen) while watching TV. I turned the Edge off and then back on, and it's fine. What happened?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a-LeXx* /forum/post/15287282
> 
> 
> Yes, you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does say that you should see the 2 white bars, but it doesn't say that you shouldn't see the third one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on a TV, on some you would see the thirs one, one some - you won't. It's not a fault and not a calibration issue.
> 
> 
> What's important for the contrast calibration is that the other 2 white bars are still visible, which means there is no white crush.
> 
> 
> So, as long as you see those two - you can set up contrast to any value which is pleasant to your eyes





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drrick* /forum/post/15287390
> 
> 
> The problem of course is that those instructions really don't work well for digital displays. Almost all of them will show these whiter than white bars no matter what the contrast level is. Basically you are looking at three different things.
> 
> 1. No clipping (which you don't have at any level)
> 
> 2. No discoloration of white (does it start to look more red at higher levels? Ideally you'd use a measuring device to confirm this.)
> 
> 3. No eye strain (this will vary for every person. This is probably going to be your big thing.)
> 
> 
> I hope that helps!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15287507
> 
> 
> What drrick says is correct. Additionally, I'd add that the ultimate contrast setting will also be a tradeoff b/w adequate "pop" to the image and accentuation of digital noise. You want adequate dynamic range in the signal but yet not a contrast setting so high that noise becomes overly noticeable from your viewing position.


*a-LeXx*, *drrick*, *cpcat* (in no particular order)


Thanks for the great information. You have definitely helped out this n00b to VPs, and I'm sure others that read your responses.


I didn't realize that the contrast was a "user preference" setting in the absence of test equipment. Now I can put a bandage on my head from banging it against the wall...


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix58* /forum/post/15287166
> 
> 
> I have tried to copy the file in both ways, same problem.
> 
> I have put the file into the root directoty (C: drive) and then I have tried to copy it into the edge, same problem.
> 
> Thanks for help.



Sorry to hear it it didn't work. Please keep us posted.


----------



## choddo2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15286962
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> If anyone knows: Is it true that "colour space doesn't take into consideration bit depth. You can have 8 bit or 10 bit depth in 4:4:4 or 4:2:2."?



Yes.


----------



## Jerrym303

I plan to run a number sources through the Edge and wanted to find out if anyone saw a problem with this set-up. A basic question is whether analog audio input and coax/optical audio inputs are output via HDMI by the Edge.


Here are my inputs:


SD TIVO coax video, analog (RCA) audio

SD TIVO S-Video , coax audio

Directv HR21 DVR component video, optical audio

Directv HR21 DVR component video, optical audio

Sony Bluray player HDMI

Toshiba HD DVD player HDMI


Outputs from Edge:


Yamaha RX-V3800 HDMI-audio only


Sony VPL-VW80 HDMI - video and audio




I could use optical audio from TIVO 1 if analog audio is a problem.


See any problems?


Thanks,


Jerry


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerrym303* /forum/post/15295771
> 
> 
> 
> I could use optical audio from TIVO 1 if analog audio is a problem.



I am running a Game Console through analog Video and Audio Connection to the EDGE.

No Problem, is working fine even with automatic input switching.


As soon as I turn on the console, the EDGE is automatically switching Video and Audio to the Game Console.


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## Jerrym303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15295830
> 
> 
> I am running a Game Console through analog Video and Audio Connection to the EDGE.
> 
> No Problem, is working fine even with automatic input switching.
> 
> 
> As soon as I turn on the console, the EDGE is automatically switching Video and Audio to the Game Console.
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



Are you using HDMI-out from the Edge for both audio and video?


TIA


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerrym303* /forum/post/15295920
> 
> 
> Are you using HDMI-out from the Edge for both audio and video?
> 
> 
> TIA



Yes, my Sony AVR is connected by the second Audio only HDMI connection.

But it is also possible to use the optical Audio out, that is simply a matter of the setup.


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## mydiax

Did anyone else have problems flashing to the new firmware? I press the service button in for 5 seconds, and the edge icon appears. Try to either move or delete the file which is there and the drive immediately disappears, with a message telling me the location is now unavailable. This is driving me nuts, and now it seems the file on the edge itself is corrupt, though I can't remove it or copy it elsewhere to add the new file. If anyone has any ideas please help- this is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Stiltz

Is anyone experiencing audio drop outs with the new firmware?

I just updated tonight and now when there's an audio drop out I can't get the audio back.


The image from my HTPC no longer works over HDMI.

It worked before I upgraded the firmware, but now it's just a blue screen.


I'm also noticing stuttering (?) when I select 1080p x 24 output to my JVC RS1.

1080p by 60 works fine.

Is there a reason 1080p x 24 would stutter? (I've only tested this on the Comcast cable box, but plan to test BD and HD-DVD tomorrow when I get some time)


I was also not able to get audio for any input other than HDMI 1. (I have 5 HDMI inputs and the video would switch when selecting the various inputs, but the audio would always be from the HDMI 1.

I have gone through all the menus and tried everything, but can't seem to fix it. (I'm sure it's one little selection that I missed)


Do these sound like user error or does my box have issues? (I'm assuming it's just user error)


Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiltz* /forum/post/15299996
> 
> 
> I'm also noticing stuttering (?) when I select 1080p x 24 output to my JVC RS1.
> 
> 1080p by 60 works fine.
> 
> Is there a reason 1080p x 24 would stutter? (I've only tested this on the Comcast cable box, but plan to test BD and HD-DVD tomorrow when I get some time)



1080p24 output is intended for film-based source material


----------



## stumblebum

I have an issue with the digital audio signal carried over the HDMI input and outputted via the optical output. I do not receive a dolby digital or DTS digital signal.


All settings on the source components and the Edge were set accordingly.


I then tried connecting optical cables from my source components to the Edge optical inputs and received the DD/DTS signals...but am experiencing audio dropouts when changing channels on DTV receiver or switching from one component to the other.

If I turn Edge off and on the audio comes back.


I was under the impression that you could hook up sources with HDMI inputs and output to the optical output (if no HDMI output was on receiver/preamp and it would work).


In additon I also updated firmware to 1.1


Could unit be defective ? Should I exchange for a new one?


----------



## mydiax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrix58* /forum/post/15287166
> 
> 
> I have tried to copy the file in both ways, same problem.
> 
> I have put the file into the root directoty (C: drive) and then I have tried to copy it into the edge, same problem.
> 
> Thanks for help.



That is the EXACT same problem I had. I'm returing mine, since eventually it got to the point where the firmware file on the EDGE became corrupt, yet it wouldnt let me copy in the new one. Status light was continualy green at that point. Tried two different pcs- one laptop, one desktop, both running Vista Home Premium. Tried different USB cables, and different ports on each pc. No luck. In any case, mine's dead now, but I'd like to know the cause of the issue for when the replacement is shipped. Has anyone been able to overcome this? M.


----------



## Fudoh

Sorry for asking, nothing implied, but you *did* delete the Edge's flash memory before trying to copy the new file onto it, right ? Just making sure, as this does not seem obvious to everybody. The Edge's flash memory is so small, it can only hold one file at a time.


----------



## mydiax

Yes...it wouldn't let me delete it OR move it out of the flash memory (I kind of wanted to save the old file "just in case"). Almost as if it weren't allowing me access to the drive. And it would sometimes tell me it couldn't find the file when I was trying to copy the new file from the desktop to the EDGE. The whole thing is REALLY strange. I have an email to their tech support about it, as it seems its gonna be an issue for some people and I don't want to bork my replacement when I receive it. M.

P.S.- I actually am fairly adept at troubleshooting computer problems, so I'm pretty sure its not an obvious solution...


----------



## barry728

I couldn't update the firmware either but went ahead and tried hooking it up to anyways. I got no signal out on two tvs. I am going to try to return it with no restocking fee and keep on using my VP30. It has been a frustrating experience, hopefully it won't be an expensive one too.


----------



## mydiax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barry728* /forum/post/15302437
> 
> 
> I couldn't update the firmware either but went ahead and tried hooking it up to anyways. I got no signal out on two tvs. I am going to try to return it with no restocking fee and keep on using my VP30. It has been a frustrating experience, hopefully it won't be an expensive one too.



Mine WAS working well up until the firmware update attempt. Very frustrating, since I had the chance to see how well the unit could work, only to have it wind up useless. M


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiltz* /forum/post/15299996
> 
> 
> I was also not able to get audio for any input other than HDMI 1. (I have 5 HDMI inputs and the video would switch when selecting the various inputs, but the audio would always be from the HDMI 1.
> 
> I have gone through all the menus and tried everything, but can't seem to fix it. (I'm sure it's one little selection that I missed)



Hello, Stiltz !


The EDGE will remember for each video input the audio input you have chosen, but HDMI1 is the default.


1. Switch to the respective video input (you will not hear audio)

2. Take the remote and go to menu-> settings-> audio settings -> select audio input.

3. Select the respective audio input (and you will hear audio)


Do that for every input you want to use...


Beste regards


maier2505


----------



## mydiax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barry728* /forum/post/15302437
> 
> 
> I couldn't update the firmware either but went ahead and tried hooking it up to anyways. I got no signal out on two tvs. I am going to try to return it with no restocking fee and keep on using my VP30. It has been a frustrating experience, hopefully it won't be an expensive one too.




I just received a reply email from tech support. Apparently this is a known issue. They emailed me a new BIOS file to try, but I'm not sure how I'm going to access the EDGE to transfer the new file as the icon now only appears intermittently. I'm at work, so will have to wait till tomorrow to experiment. Tech support did not elaborate on what the specific problem is. M.


----------



## CJayB

For some of you having trouble with the 1.1 firmware maybe this will help. I couldn't update from 1.0 to 1.1 without going against the update instructions provided. I hooked the Edge to my Windows XP computer as instructed and my computer acknowledged a new hardware device, but I did not get an Edge icon. What I did find after some searching was that the Edge was installed in my system as a CD-Rom drive, drive G: in my case. To install the new firmware after the 1.1 download I next went into My Computer and found the G: drive under Devices and Removable Storage and deleted firmware version 1.0 from there, then dragged 1.1 onto my now empty G: drive. I was frightened to delete 1.0 without first knowing if I would be able to install 1.1, but all worked well doing it this way even without an icon to drag to.


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumblebum* /forum/post/15300972
> 
> 
> I have an issue with the digital audio signal carried over the HDMI input and outputted via the optical output.
> 
> 
> All settings on the source components and the Edge were set accordingly.
> 
> 
> I then tried connecting optical cables from my source components to the Edge optical inputs and received the DD/DTS signals...but am experiencing audio dropouts when changing channels on DTV receiver or switching from one component to the other.
> 
> If I turn Edge off and on the audio comes back.



I have a similar problem with the optical outputs from my ReplayTV DVRs. Each time I start playing a recording, the audio disappears. Power cycling the Edge brings it back. So does changing the output format or momentarily changing the associated audio input (e.g., from OPT-1 to OPT-2 and then back to OPT-1).


I reported the problem to Customer Support and will let everyone know what happens.


----------



## CaptainZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15229164
> 
> 
> I wanted to announce the availability of a firmware update for EDGE. It will be available on our web site next week (probably midweek). Along with the new firmware, there will be instructions for doing a firmware update, and a supplement to the manual that describes new features.
> 
> 
> EDGE Firmware v1.1 is the result of 2+ months of development and testing beyond the original v1.0 firmware that is currently shipping. This firmware release is recommended to all EDGE owners because it makes EDGE a more robust and compatible product. In addition, it includes a number of improvements and advanced new features:
> 
> 
> o Improves compatibility with inputs from computers, including Home Theater Personal Computers
> 
> o Improves HDCP related display compatibility
> 
> o Improves compatibility with multichannel PCM audio formats
> 
> o Improves compatibility and performance with inputs from Video Game Consoles
> 
> o Reduces blue screen flashing when switching inputs
> 
> o Improves input switching
> 
> o Doubles granularity of all picture controls
> 
> o Improves the performance of Mosquito Noise Reduction
> 
> o Adds automatic Chroma Upsampling Error Correction (CUE)
> 
> o Info button enters and exits info screens (did not exit in v1.0)
> 
> o Adds a Advanced Controls selection to the Settings Menu including these new features:
> 
> - 35 test patterns which are automatically sized for the output format with correct colorimetry.
> 
> - 1:1 Frame Rate feature, allows output frame rate to track input, for users who play both 50Hz and 60Hz video
> 
> - Fail Safe Mode, uses Guide button to restore picture if display blanks due to 1:1 Frame Rate
> 
> - Output Color Space: choose between RGB, YCbCr 4:4:4, YCbCr 4:2:2(10 bits)
> 
> - Output Colorimetry: choose between ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standards, or let EDGE choose automatically
> 
> - Output Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically
> 
> - Input Video Level: choose between Video Levels, or Computer Levels, or let EDGE choose automatically
> 
> - PReP Control: lets user's disable PReP, or let EDGE enable PReP automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to our beta testers for making this version possible, and for their suggestions for improvements and new features.
> 
> 
> [email protected] (on the beta testers forum)


*test pattern navigation*


Is there a way to navigate trough the test patterns (gray scale) without having to exit out of each pattern every time...it takes forever to do a calibration! On my old HD+ you could easily scroll backward and forward on the test patterns...Am I missing something here?

Thanks/Carl


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJayB* /forum/post/15303705
> 
> 
> For some of you having trouble with the 1.1 firmware maybe this will help. I couldn't update from 1.0 to 1.1 without going against the update instructions provided. I hooked the Edge to my Windows XP computer as instructed and my computer acknowledged a new hardware device, but I did not get an Edge icon. What I did find after some searching was that the Edge was installed in my system as a CD-Rom drive, drive G: in my case. To install the new firmware after the 1.1 download I next went into My Computer and found the G: drive under Devices and Removable Storage and deleted firmware version 1.0 from there, then dragged 1.1 onto my now empty G: drive. I was frightened to delete 1.0 without first knowing if I would be able to install 1.1, but all worked well doing it this way even without an icon to drag to.



I don't know anything about an EDGE icon, I've never seen one. I just go to the drive that pops up from the EDGE and delete the firmware and copy the new firmware to that drive. It has always worked for me.

Where does the EDGE icon come from? I've never even looked for one.


----------



## Stiltz

I left my DVDO off over night and after turning it back on tonight most of the issues were fixed.

I'm still not able to view my HTPC though.

It is visible when I start it up, but right before it shows the Vista icon it blue screens.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15308290
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about an EDGE icon, I've never seen one. I just go to the drive that pops up from the EDGE and delete the firmware and copy the new firmware to that drive. It has always worked for me.
> 
> Where does the EDGE icon come from? I've never even looked for one.



My guess is that the original poster was referring to the OS assigned drive icon (really a USB mass storage device) as "the edge icon". It also sounds like his system assigned the wrong icon to the drive (CD-ROM as opposed to a mass storage device).


----------



## aswm

Hello all,


On my second (post-RMA unit 1 for HDCP issues) EDGE, I just started to get what others have described as "white sparkles" on Cox TiVO HD. It is only on TiVO. I have the unit set to output 1080p. TiVO is feeding in "native" and all is HDMI in / out / audio. It doesn't seem to matter what resolution I feed the EDGE from the TiVO. If I drop the EDGE down to 1080i output, it seems to go away. Of course, PS3, Wii and AppleTV are all fine with 1080p out so this is quite annoying.


Based on other posts, I tried reseating the wires, rebooting the machine, etc. Nothing gets rid of these.


They are white, flickering, random white dots that flash on and off around the screen in a random pattern.


I'm about to RMA my second unit based on this and I will be getting a refund rather than another unit and another headache if I have to do that. If anyone has other ideas first or ways they overcame this, let me know, please.


----------



## aswm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15310127
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> On my second (post-RMA unit 1 for HDCP issues) EDGE, I just started to get what others have described as "white sparkles" on Cox TiVO HD.



Sorry, I should have added that changing the HDMI input slot on the EDGE does not seem to matter. So it is not an input slot issue. I moved the HDMI cable coming from TiVO from HDMI1 down the line to front. I also rebooted TiVO. Still white sparkles.


----------



## aswm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15310127
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> On my second (post-RMA unit 1 for HDCP issues) EDGE, I just started to get what others have described as "white sparkles" on Cox TiVO HD.



Finally, I did update the firmware!


----------



## jafa100

Could Edge owners please give us some input how how well it is doing on improving SD signals on satellite. Like Dish Network and DTV. The Edge is priced in my budget and i will really like some feedback. Thanks


----------



## aswm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15310383
> 
> 
> Finally, I did update the firmware!



And by that I mean the firmware did *not* remove white sparkles from TiVO HD source.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15310688
> 
> 
> And by that I mean the firmware did *not* remove white sparkles from TiVO HD source.



Re-seat the HDMi cable and/or try another one.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiltz* /forum/post/15308310
> 
> 
> I left my DVDO off over night and after turning it back on tonight most of the issues were fixed.
> 
> I'm still not able to view my HTPC though.
> 
> It is visible when I start it up, but right before it shows the Vista icon it blue screens.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks!



Sounds like an issue with the HTPC output settings. Is it outputting at a standard resolution? Is the EDGE front LED green when you it boots up into Vista?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15310688
> 
> 
> And by that I mean the firmware did *not* remove white sparkles from TiVO HD source.



If reseating the HDMI cables doesn't work you need new ones! Try some Tartan cables (forum sponsor), they are well priced and excellent quality.


----------



## Bluedevilfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jafa100* /forum/post/15310677
> 
> 
> Could Edge owners please give us some input how how well it is doing on improving SD signals on satellite. Like Dish Network and DTV. The Edge is priced in my budget and i will really like some feedback. Thanks



+1 I'm curious to this as well. I have a Dish Network 622 HD receiver hooked up via HDMI to an Integra DHC pre-pro. From there a Pioneer Elite 141 plasma display is connected via HDMI. I would like to know if I can clean up my SD dish channels with the DVDO Edge.


----------



## shingdaz

Santa swung by early and dropped off my edge today!. Last Edge I ordered came with the box completely crushed and hacked with tape?!!! Sent it back and got a refund> Then ordred one from here in Canada for $cheaper...and it arrived in pristine condition> thats' because the shippers where smart enough to post a Fragile sticker on the box (not thay it really helps) but it cut's refusal costs down for them.


The unit looks like the Star Trek enterprise...with a HUGE groove that extends all the way near the back of the unit...the pictures make it look alot shalllower than it really is.


The unit top cover feels like rubber, but is heavy and feels like it's of solid contruction. The remote is huge also...with it's own stands when sitting on a table...it's almost twice as long as the Vp50pro's remote.


I havn't had a chance to Hook it up and test it out yet, I will be doing that sometime this weekend. I hope no major issue's arise. I definatly love the simple compact design of the unit> it really aleviates the headches of the external power supply the pro has, I've dropped it out the back of my cabinet severl times when adjusting cables it's so clumsy and bulky, I have to tuck it in place every time I adjust cables...very tedious.


I'll be outputing it @ 1080p/60. And anticiapte it will perform as well as the pro on scaling and de-interlacing.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15314556
> 
> 
> Santa swung by early and dropped off my edge today!. Last Edge I ordered came with the box completely crushed and hacked with tape?!!! Sent it back and got a refund> Then ordred one from here in Canada for $cheaper...and it arrived in pristine condition> thats' because the shippers where smart enough to post a Fragile sticker on the box (not thay it really helps) but it cut's refusal costs down for them.
> 
> 
> The unit looks like the Star Trek enterprise...with a HUGE groove that extends all the way near the back of the unit...the pictures make it look alot shalllower than it really is.
> 
> 
> The unit top cover feels like rubber, but is heavy and feels like it's of solid contruction. The remote is huge also...with it's own stands when sitting on a table...it's almost twice as long as the Vp50pro's remote.
> 
> 
> I havn't had a chance to Hook it up and test it out yet, I will be doing that sometime this weekend. I hope no major issue's arise. I definatly love the simple compact design of the unit> it really aleviates the headches of the external power supply the pro has, I've dropped it out the back of my cabinet severl times when adjusting cables it's so clumsy and bulky, I have to tuck it in place every time I adjust cables...very tedious.
> 
> 
> I'll be outputing it @ 1080p/60. And anticiapte it will perform as well as the pro on scaling and de-interlacing.



You might want to update the firmware before you pack it into the rack....


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluedevilfan* /forum/post/15314260
> 
> 
> +1 I'm curious to this as well. I have a Dish Network 622 HD receiver hooked up via HDMI to an Integra DHC pre-pro. From there a Pioneer Elite 141 plasma display is connected via HDMI. I would like to know if I can clean up my SD dish channels with the DVDO Edge.



Well, you already have a very nice processor in your TV. Does that Integra also have Reon? I don't see how adding the Edge, just for processing SD cable would help much more than what your Pioneer Elite or possibly Reon (if you do have it) can already do. The Edge is very nice, but SD cable is not it's strong point. Cable is just too compressed. I was slightly underwhelmed when I first saw my SD cable results. Only a small amount better than the Faroudja in my Denon 1909 AVR (on a 50"). If I didn't already have a Flea for Noise Reduction, I'd be pretty bummed right now. Now, I don't know what exactly Charter has for signals (I have Charter). The basic 100 channels look like crap, I don't know if they are analog or what. Movie channels are much better though. New movies can look pretty decent, but some older ones still look pretty bad.


I don't want to come off that I think the Edge is a waste, it's just SD cable is a horrible source. There's only so much you can do. DVD's look very nice when processed by the Edge. I previously had an Oppo 983, so I knew what to expect there.


Personally, I think my Flea made a bigger impact on overall quality than adding the Edge to what I already had, for SD cable. (My Faroudja was decent). Noise Reduction on SD cable goes a long way! The Edge is an improvement and I intend on keeping it as long as I can make it work. I'm having a few bugs that I'm currently trying to work out with Lossless audio and signal dropouts/on-off flickering.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15314707
> 
> 
> You might want to update the firmware before you pack it into the rack....



Yah, but would like to test it first to assure it functions properly before I upgrade the firmware.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stiltz* /forum/post/15308310
> 
> 
> I left my DVDO off over night and after turning it back on tonight most of the issues were fixed.
> 
> I'm still not able to view my HTPC though.
> 
> It is visible when I start it up, but right before it shows the Vista icon it blue screens.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks!



Try setting your desktop to a resolution of 1280 x 720, 1440 x 900, or 1920 x1080.


My Gateway 901X HTPC would never get anything other than the initial boot screen through the Edge until the latest update. Now it is working like a champ with my desktop set to 1280 x 720 (my display device is a 720p projector).


----------



## barry728




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15314746
> 
> 
> Well, you already have a very nice processor in your TV. Does that Integra also have Reon? I don't see how adding the Edge, just for processing SD cable would help much more than what your Pioneer Elite or possibly Reon (if you do have it) can already do. The Edge is very nice, but SD cable is not it's strong point. Cable is just too compressed. I was slightly underwhelmed when I first saw my SD cable results. Only a small amount better than the Faroudja in my Denon 1909 AVR (on a 50"). If I didn't already have a Flea for Noise Reduction, I'd be pretty bummed right now. Now, I don't know what exactly Charter has for signals (I have Charter). The basic 100 channels look like crap, I don't know if they are analog or what. Movie channels are much better though. New movies can look pretty decent, but some older ones still look pretty bad.
> 
> 
> I don't want to come off that I think the Edge is a waste, it's just SD cable is a horrible source. There's only so much you can do. DVD's look very nice when processed by the Edge. I previously had an Oppo 983, so I knew what to expect there.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think my Flea made a bigger impact on overall quality than adding the Edge to what I already had, for SD cable. (My Faroudja was decent). Noise Reduction on SD cable goes a long way! The Edge is an improvement and I intend on keeping it as long as I can make it work. I'm having a few bugs that I'm currently trying to work out with Lossless audio and signal dropouts/on-off flickering.



Who sells the Flea?


----------



## AudioBear

Michel at Algolith has some new stock even though they are discontinued. Search this thread on Mosquito versus Flea to find his e-mail.


----------



## aswm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15313672
> 
> 
> If reseating the HDMI cables doesn't work you need new ones! Try some Tartan cables (forum sponsor), they are well priced and excellent quality.



Thanks for this. After you pointed me to this, I did some searching, and the sparkle is ordinarily a sign of bad HDMI cables. I went out and purchased some high end replacements. To my bewilderment, I now have the "noise" or "sparkle" (whatever we want to call the white flickering dots) on the *component* in Wii input.


I have changed / reseated every HDMI cable and played with the component cables. Nothing is loose at any point. It is odd that it would be on both component and HDMI1 anyhow.


Anchorbay indicates they will do another RMA (this would the SECOND unit I have sent back). I need to think it over -- I'm pretty tired of this thing not working and requiring hours of my time for the marginal picture quality improvement. Frankly, the best thing for me is its use as an HDMI switch and the fact that HDMI in can be sent out on optical (so I can I have a separate feed to a wireless headset).


----------



## billdag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15308290
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about an EDGE icon, I've never seen one. I just go to the drive that pops up from the EDGE and delete the firmware and copy the new firmware to that drive. It has always worked for me.
> 
> Where does the EDGE icon come from? I've never even looked for one.



I think the icon they're referring to is simply one of the 'views' you can select on your PC - E.g. Thumbnails, tiles, icons, list, details. Obviously, if you normally have it set to 'details' like I do, there is no icon, but once you're aware of that, it's no big deal. One of the ways you can select views is to right click on an open space in your folder and select 'views' from the drop down menu. Left click on 'icons' and Bob's your uncle. Windows XP also has an icon near the top of the screen that looks like a little calendar. You can click on that as well to select your views.


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15317349
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. After you pointed me to this, I did some searching, and the sparkle is ordinarily a sign of bad HDMI cables. I went out and purchased some high end replacements. To my bewilderment, I now have the "noise" or "sparkle" (whatever we want to call the white flickering dots) on the *component* in Wii input.
> 
> 
> I have changed / reseated every HDMI cable and played with the component cables. Nothing is loose at any point. It is odd that it would be on both component and HDMI1 anyhow.



Is it *only* on the Wii component output, or just includes that one as well? That seems to indicate the cable to your display is bad. Have you tried connecting them directly to your display?


----------



## miltimj

Does anyone have any problems using the optical output with any devices? I have an older receiver (Onkyo TX-SR702) with no HDMI, and the backplane can get loose (jiggling component cables will go between signal and no signal). So I'm thinking this will act as a great video switch and pass the audio through.


Any concerns with this type of setup? Thanks!


----------



## aswm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/15319997
> 
> 
> Is it *only* on the Wii component output, or just includes that one as well? That seems to indicate the cable to your display is bad. Have you tried connecting them directly to your display?



Tim,


Thanks for responding. I first noticed it on HDMI1 from TiVo HD. I changed out HDMI cables, including HDMI outs (audio and video) from the Edge to the TV and receiver respectively. I have never seen the sparkles on the HDMI AppleTV input or the PS3 HDMI input. I have changed the inputs of the various devices. I was off on a tangent that this sparkle and white line business had to do with HDMI.


I then noticed yesterday that it is starting to appear and becoming worse on the *component* in from the Wii to the Edge. I immediately went back and swapped out HDMI cables from the Edge to the Sony LCD. No improvement.


I returned to all direct connections last night and everything works perfectly.


Anchorbay tells me it is a bad unit. I'm debating whether I RMA it for a return or for a replacement. This is my *second* unit already. I'm really tired of ripping my system apart and rewiring it -- I'd like to spend the time watching it!


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15314944
> 
> 
> Yah, but would like to test it first to assure it functions properly before I upgrade the firmware.



The 1.1 firmware enables it to function properly


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15320352
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> 
> Anchorbay tells me it is a bad unit. I'm debating whether I RMA it for a return or for a replacement. This is my *second* unit already. I'm really tired of ripping my system apart and rewiring it -- I'd like to spend the time watching it!



dang - you must be well and truly snakebit. (Knock wood) I've had good luck since day one; had to swap a VP30 way back in the day, but otherwise, good luck.


did your Edge _ever_ work? if so, it'd be a matter of deciding whether or not it made a big enough improvement. For me, its still a no-brainer, especially now that AVS and others have had occasional sanctioned price adjustments. (and isn't that a politically correct mouthful, just to say that they can be found under list price?)


(and, another aside - took me 3 sets, but my 3rd Vizio has been trouble free for a couple of years now - for me, a similar situation - something that did what I wanted for a great price. I was willing to put up with the initial hassle, in order to get what I wanted at the end of the day)


though I'd still like them to double the price, at least until I can flog my VP50.


----------



## Bluedevilfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15314746
> 
> 
> Well, you already have a very nice processor in your TV. Does that Integra also have Reon? I don't see how adding the Edge, just for processing SD cable would help much more than what your Pioneer Elite or possibly Reon (if you do have it) can already do. The Edge is very nice, but SD cable is not it's strong point. Cable is just too compressed. I was slightly underwhelmed when I first saw my SD cable results. Only a small amount better than the Faroudja in my Denon 1909 AVR (on a 50"). If I didn't already have a Flea for Noise Reduction, I'd be pretty bummed right now. Now, I don't know what exactly Charter has for signals (I have Charter). The basic 100 channels look like crap, I don't know if they are analog or what. Movie channels are much better though. New movies can look pretty decent, but some older ones still look pretty bad.
> 
> 
> I don't want to come off that I think the Edge is a waste, it's just SD cable is a horrible source. There's only so much you can do. DVD's look very nice when processed by the Edge. I previously had an Oppo 983, so I knew what to expect there.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think my Flea made a bigger impact on overall quality than adding the Edge to what I already had, for SD cable. (My Faroudja was decent). Noise Reduction on SD cable goes a long way! The Edge is an improvement and I intend on keeping it as long as I can make it work. I'm having a few bugs that I'm currently trying to work out with Lossless audio and signal dropouts/on-off flickering.



Thanks Blacklac! You provided me with the exact input I was looking for! The Integra does have Reon. I guess I need to research this flea you wrote about. I think my Elite BDP 05 does a great job for SD DVDs and Blu Rays, My Denon 3910 does a decent job with upconversion but nothing like your previous Oppo 983 so the edge sounds like it would do wonders with that player's output.


----------



## miltimj

Speaking of under list price.. most of the authorized retailers are carrying a holiday special on the Edge.. 25% off. Get 'em while they're hot (especially if you missed out on the Black Friday deal like me because you were reading through 90+ pages of posts







).


Now I just have to replace the fans in my projector so I have something to hook up to it..


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15320500
> 
> 
> The 1.1 firmware enables it to function properly




I'm sure it does,but would like to see it's basic functions before I update the firmware...doen't want to plug it in and find nothing works, then the firmware would be useless. Just gonna do some basic testing....then will update firmware.


I really hope this firmware works!...I have a Vp~pro and when I updated with the first firmware @ 1.02...it created an LCD glitch that developed over a few months of use...basically V1.02 on the pro caused the Front panel LCD and power light to flicker on and off every time I adjusted the setting's in the set up menu...video output and all the other functions worked perfectly...tried re-setting / hard reset everything...it worked ok for a few minutes ...then when I went back to adjust the picture setting's...the lcd flashed on and off with garbled symbols and letters!!....I had to put up with it for almost a year t'ill a few weeks ago I decided to try the 1.04 firmware...after a few weeks of use the LCD glitch has not returned...I thought it was a power supply issue and contacted Anchor bay about purchasing another...but opted to try the firmware change instead. Everything works flawlessly now...but have not actually tested HD dolby audio...I assume you need a Receiver with HDMI inputs to use true Dolby?


----------



## auskck

If I have the latest:

Panasonic 1080P Plasma TV

Panasonic BD35

DirecTV HR22 HD DVR


What will this box do for me? (except lighten my wallet by $700)


----------



## stretch437

not a whole lot. the blu ray will look about the same. other stuff might improve a little. maybe your relatively modern TV will deinterlace things ok with no help, but the edge will make things look a little more crisp.


basically DVDO is very good at deinterlacing. it's easy to be bad at deinterlacing: things look soft. weak deinterlacing is insidious. you think "there's no combing - it must be working" - yet if you carefully compare (very difficult for most people to do at home unfortunately) with good deinterlacing you start to really despise mushy images. but unless your display is either >100" or you are sitting extremely close, you will probably be able to live with bad deinterlacing just fine.


of course the thing has a million other features that enhance either PQ or at least convenience. but if you watch normal material in north america on ordinary size equipment of recent vintage, well, let's just say you certainly won't want to look at anything *more* advanced than the edge.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15317349
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. After you pointed me to this, I did some searching, and the sparkle is ordinarily a sign of bad HDMI cables. I went out and purchased some high end replacements. To my bewilderment, I now have the "noise" or "sparkle" (whatever we want to call the white flickering dots) on the *component* in Wii input.
> 
> 
> I have changed / reseated every HDMI cable and played with the component cables. Nothing is loose at any point. It is odd that it would be on both component and HDMI1 anyhow.
> 
> 
> Anchorbay indicates they will do another RMA (this would the SECOND unit I have sent back). I need to think it over -- I'm pretty tired of this thing not working and requiring hours of my time for the marginal picture quality improvement. Frankly, the best thing for me is its use as an HDMI switch and the fact that HDMI in can be sent out on optical (so I can I have a separate feed to a wireless headset).



Damn that is weird, at least dvdo is willing to replace your unit.


----------



## auskck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15326772
> 
> 
> Damn that is weird, at least dvdo is willing to replace your unit.



Gadday, Nice Web site, pics look great, I spent 20 years in Australia mostly Sydney, Brisbane and Canberra. I miss it.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15327073
> 
> 
> Gadday, Nice Web site, pics look great, I spent 20 years in Australia mostly Sydney, Brisbane and Canberra. I miss it.



Thanks, lucky for me dreamweaver is easy to build nice sites with.










Aus is a pretty cool country - I've lived in Sydney, Melbourne and am back home in lil old Adelaide now-a-days.







I really must visit the USA tho; Im a big fan of NASCAR, IndyCar & NFL and would luv to check them out in person.


----------



## tvted

I purchased a unit early this week - upgraded the firmware (like the idea that the device mounts as a removable drive on a Windows box - kudos on that) and have rapidly grown fond of its ease of use.


I trust you fellows will be gentle should I have occasion to annoy with questions.


ted


----------



## flyingvee

just a possible heads up - tho I may be the only one with this problem.


Probably, most of you with older DVDO VPxx boxes already have your Edge, and either have seen this, or avoided it: I left my VP50 in my rack, plugged into AC, while using my Edge ever since beta. Turns out that was a bad thing; my VP50 responds to Edge remote commands. So I had to turn it off more than a few times.


Shoulda put two and two together - went to use the VP50 last nite (having acquired a second pj) - and *NOTHING*. Totally corrupt. Front screen display wouldn't even light up. Scared the crap out of me.


Luckily, hard reset brought it back to life. But figured that was one useful thing that needed sharing.


And hey - if everyone else was smart enough to see and avoid that pitfall, well - I've been dumb before. If this is the last time, that just means I'm not gonna make it thru the weekend.


----------



## tjgar

Other than the studder how do think the picture is affected, in other words do you think it would be a good choise for my RS1. Is it a noticable inprovement?


Thanks

Tony


----------



## Abq-Pete

Here's a review from Secrets...

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/acces...processor.html 


Regards, Peter


----------



## cpc

If you have an SDI dvd player, could you use some sort of SDI to HDMI adapter to connect the 480i SDI output of the dvd player to the EDGE? Is an SDI 480i signal compatible such that the EDGE can accept it on one of it's HDMI inputs?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abq-Pete* /forum/post/15328477
> 
> 
> Here's a review from Secrets...
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/acces...processor.html
> 
> 
> Regards, Peter



wow - I love Ofer, but I actually caught him in one blatant error (stating that PreP was functional and operating at 720p) and one item worthy of disagreement -


His bold statement that 1:1 framerate should be enabled by default. No, No, No - not unless you are sure your display can handle *any* input. Otherwise, you can easily end up with a blank screen, and no good way to get back to operations, short of the good old reset.


otoh, it was a much better review than I'd been expecting - I didn't read the above post as carefully as I should have, and thought I was going to be linked to Evan's upcoming review.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/15328893
> 
> 
> If you have an SDI dvd player, could you use some sort of SDI to HDMI adapter to connect the 480i SDI output of the dvd player to the EDGE? Is an SDI 480i signal compatible such that the EDGE can accept it on one of it's HDMI inputs?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> just a possible heads up; my VP50 responds to Edge remote commands.



I actually solved the issue in the first quote above with a VP30 and experienced the issue in the second quote above as a result.


I have to keep them physically far apart if i want to use both DVDO products. but keeping SDI is worth it: if i use component out of my Panasonic RP82 DVD player i get serious levels issues- contrast is just way too high and can only be turned down so far in the user controls. in my case it is only possible to get a good calibration using SDI.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15329322
> 
> 
> His bold statement that 1:1 framerate should be enabled by default. No, No, No - not unless you are sure your display can handle *any* input. Otherwise, you can easily end up with a blank screen, and no good way to get back to operations, short of the good old reset.



Software version 1.1 introduces a "Video Safe" mode that can be enabled by pressing the "Guide" button on the remote in case of black/blank screen at an incompatible resolution/framerate.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/15330047
> 
> 
> Software version 1.1 introduces a "Video Safe" mode that can be enabled by pressing the "Guide" button on the remote in case of black/blank screen at an incompatible resolution/framerate.



and in _many_ cases it actually works....but *not* always.










trust it if you want. imho, much safer to let the user enable the option - that way, only someone who _knows_ 1:1 will work will turn it on.


I don't enable 1:1, (my crt would puke if I fed it 1080p24) so for me its "a moo point - you know, only a cow would care." (attrib J Tribiani)


----------



## HDgaming42

I'm not sure how on one hand he can complain about too many features as they'd overwhelm the average user, and then claim that _enabling_ 1:1 by default would be a good thing.


For the _average_ user, that would become a world of hurt.


----------



## ta-kid

So where do we find if our TV,s are able to handle 1 to 1 frame rate?I have even read in some forums were a manufacture states it will not ,but when the risk was taken by a tester ,it actually handled it.Mine is a Sony KDS-60A2000.wORTH THE gAMBLE?????


----------



## aaronwt

What risk? If it can't accept a 1080P24 signal it won't show it.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aswm* /forum/post/15317349
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. After you pointed me to this, I did some searching, and the sparkle is ordinarily a sign of bad HDMI cables. I went out and purchased some high end replacements. To my bewilderment, I now have the "noise" or "sparkle" (whatever we want to call the white flickering dots) on the *component* in Wii input.



May I know the length of your HDMI cable? by right within 3 meter, HDMI shouldn't have such issue.....


----------



## eiren

He doesn't say it should be enabled by default... he says that there should be a Wizard step that attempts to set it as default, _IF_ the display supports the outputs.


Bear in mind that this feature is a lot more essential to European users, of which he is one.


----------



## cpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15329705
> 
> 
> I actually solved the issue in the first quote above with a VP30 and experienced the issue in the second quote above as a result.
> 
> 
> I have to keep them physically far apart if i want to use both DVDO products. but keeping SDI is worth it: if i use component out of my Panasonic RP82 DVD player i get serious levels issues- contrast is just way too high and can only be turned down so far in the user controls. in my case it is only possible to get a good calibration using SDI.



Ok, I give up. So can I convert SDI to HDMI? Or are you saying you're using two video processors?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/15335397
> 
> 
> He doesn't say it should be enabled by default... he says that there should be a Wizard step that attempts to set it as default, _IF_ the display supports the outputs.



K - you are right, he doe say it should be in the wizard setup (which I think is the weakest part of the Edge anyway...)


the part that I misinterpreted was this:

_"One of my favorites is 1:1 frame rate which should be, in my opinion, enacted 100% of the time. "_


I took that to mean enabled by default. Which _can_ lead to problems. Luckily - it isn't.


----------



## miltimj

ProjectorCentral has a review up now as well. Covers the basics of the machine, lists a few limitations, etc. Another indication of it going a bit more toward the mainstream market.


----------



## Dundas

Review at ProjectorReviews.Com as well:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/DVDO/index.php


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/15336224
> 
> 
> Ok, I give up. So can I convert SDI to HDMI?



i literally searched google for "hdmi sdi converter" and there's plenty of devices that can accomplish this for around $400.


start with http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/hdlink/


----------



## BENN0

What's the point though? Isn't the whole idea about SDI to get an as pure and untouched signal as possible directly from the mpeg decoder inside the player? Wouldn't converting that signal to HDMI with an external box defeat that purpose?

Might as well use the HDMI output from the player.


----------



## cpc

Right. $400 is quite a bit to spend. I am talking about an SD dvd player that has only progressive component output but was modded with SDI. I guess I'll keep the VP50 for now and maybe get a second VP50 for my plasma if I want another SDI dvd player. May not be neccesary and I could probably get away with component to an EDGE.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/15338532
> 
> 
> Right. $400 is quite a bit to spend. I am talking about an SD dvd player that has only progressive component output but was modded with SDI. I guess I'll keep the VP50 for now and maybe get a second VP50 for my plasma if I want another SDI dvd player. May not be neccesary and I could probably get away with component to an EDGE.



Is anyone here familiar with IRE color point settings? I've heard the Edges new firmware will allow it's colorbar settings to be used for calibration...how do you go about using them?


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/15282713
> 
> 
> Yes...that puts the edge into "thumbdrive mode" but I get a USB not recognized...




Did you ever resolve this and if so, how? I'm having exactly the same problem with 3 different laptops all with USB 2.0 running a mixture of XP and Vista Pro.


Extremely frustrating. I'm quite certain I know what I'm doing since I've been an SE for 25 years.










I called DVDO and when I finally got to somebody, they wanted me to spell "USB". I knew I was in trouble right then. I asked for Ken but couldn't get to him.


Guy told me to send them an e-mail and they'd send me a file. I tried to explain that I couldn't even SEE the Edge but the guy just didn't seem to "get it". Maybe they are sending a driver for my PC. I guess we'll see. I sent the e-mail 2 hours ago. Nothing yet.


Extremely frustrating for something that should be SO simple.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/15340012
> 
> 
> Did you ever resolve this and if so, how? I'm having exactly the same problem with 3 different laptops all with USB 2.0 running a mixture of XP and Vista Pro.
> 
> 
> Extremely frustrating. I'm quite certain I know what I'm doing since I've been an SE for 25 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called DVDO and when I finally got to somebody, they wanted me to spell "USB". I knew I was in trouble right then. I asked for Ken but couldn't get to him.
> 
> 
> Guy told me to send them an e-mail and they'd send me a file. I tried to explain that I couldn't even SEE the Edge but the guy just didn't seem to "get it". Maybe they are sending a driver for my PC. I guess we'll see. I sent the e-mail 2 hours ago. Nothing yet.
> 
> 
> Extremely frustrating for something that should be SO simple.



Sorry to hear of your difficulty. Im running XP Pro on a T61p and all I had to do was plug in the cable, push the button and the PC beeped and the window popped up containing the 1.0 firmware. Moved 1.0 from edge to desktop and then copied 1.1 from folder to Edge window and it was done.


If you are near Apex, stop in and use my laptop.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Thanks for the offer. I guess I could unhook it and try another machine. I have 15-20 here but it ought to work. That's what ticks me off. I'm sure it's something on my laptops but that's beside the point. I use tens of USB devices on my laptops in a period of a week and they all have drivers and just WORK.


I'm in Wilson. Little too far away. I'll work it out. I just want to know intellectually why it's failing.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/15340091
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer. I guess I could unhook it and try another machine. I have 15-20 here but it ought to work. That's what ticks me off. I'm sure it's something on my laptops but that's beside the point. I use tens of USB devices on my laptops in a period of a week and they all have drivers and just WORK.
> 
> 
> I'm in Wilson. Little too far away. I'll work it out. I just want to know intellectually why it's failing.



Yup... understand. USB is so simple... it should just work.... no fuss no muss.

There shouldnt be anything magic.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

OK. Now I'm really getting ticked off. I've tried *five* different machines all to the same end result. Something's wrong here. I can't be the only person that's seen this. This has happened on too many different configurations to be my equipment.


Do you guys have everything unlpugged from the Edge when doing the upgrade? Everything's still plugged in to mine. When it comes up in upgrade mode and the light goes solid, mine's still passing video but no audio. Do I HAVE to uplug all inputs and outputs? It's not part of the instruction set.


----------



## Bytehoven

Didn't unhook/unplug anything here.


You might try...


- hooking the USB to your PC/MAC before you do the paperclip reset

- Do the paperclip reset then connect the USB at the PC/MAC


The edge would just pop up on the desk top and open like a USB flash drive with the software right there. Delete or copy to you host computer and then delete, then copy on the new software.


I only tried with a Windows VISTA Dell laptop, and it was a breezy.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/15340303
> 
> 
> OK. Now I'm really getting ticked off. I've tried *five* different machines all to the same end result. Something's wrong here. I can't be the only person that's seen this. This has happened on too many different configurations to be my equipment.
> 
> 
> Do you guys have everything unlpugged from the Edge when doing the upgrade? Everything's still plugged in to mine. When it comes up in upgrade mode and the light goes solid, mine's still passing video but no audio. Do I HAVE to uplug all inputs and outputs? It's not part of the instruction set.




I didn't unplug anything. i've upgraded with Vista and XP machines. I just plug the USB cable in the PC, get a paperclip and put it in the little hole in the back of the EDGE(between the audio only HDMI output and the mini usb port), pushing the switch in and holding it in for around 8 seconds. Until I hear the windows sound notyfying that there is a new USB connection. Then the firmware file on the EDGE pops up for me to delete.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

OK. I can obviously raise Kain with the best of'em. What may not be quite as obvious so far is that I can admit when something's my error too. Such is the case here... sorta.


I've been trying to use a USB cable that I use with my WD MyBooks _every_ day (it still works fine with them







). I finally sucked it up and tried a different cable and it worked just fine with every machine I had previously tried. Go figure.


My bust. My bad. I wouldn't have believed it had I not seen it with my own two eyes. Sorry for stirring the pot that needed no stirring. My apologies to all concerned.


----------



## aaronwt

I used the cable that came with the EDGE. That's always the safest bet.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15341073
> 
> 
> I used the cable that came with the EDGE. That's always the safest bet.



I didn't receive one with mine, and I think many others reported the same thing.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15341525
> 
> 
> I didn't receive one with mine, and I think many others reported the same thing.



Me either.....


----------



## Bytehoven

me either...


----------



## stretch437

I got one with mine but that was a long time ago.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15342455
> 
> 
> I got one with mine but that was a long time ago.




Was it a beta unit?


----------



## stretch437

yes


----------



## nysteelo

I'm new to VPs and I've been trying to read as much as I can about this unit's capabilities.

There is one question that I have that I can't seem to find a definitive answer on.


I know the unit can scale a 4:3 or 16:9 image in a panorama mode however I can't find out if this or any other mode will cut out the edges of the image it's scaling in order to fit the full screen.


What I was hoping it would do is take a 16:9 image and scale it to something like a2:35.1 image to fit my entire screen without losing any of the picture.


My tvs and dvd players just zoom in on the image and cut off the edges so when I read that this unit does vertical scaling I got exited......especially since Amazon has it on sale again.


Thanks

Reece


----------



## mydiax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/15340688
> 
> 
> OK. I can obviously raise Kain with the best of'em. What may not be quite as obvious so far is that I can admit when something's my error too. Such is the case here... sorta.
> 
> 
> I've been trying to use a USB cable that I use with my WD MyBooks _every_ day (it still works fine with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I finally sucked it up and tried a different cable and it worked just fine with every machine I had previously tried. Go figure.
> 
> 
> My bust. My bad. I wouldn't have believed it had I not seen it with my own two eyes. Sorry for stirring the pot that needed no stirring. My apologies to all concerned.




So you're saying it was the USB cable? I tried two different cables during the troubleshooting process, with the same results..maybe I was just unlucky? The EDGE would show up as a flash drive, sometimes only to immediately disappear. If it would be visible, I couldn't delete or move the original firmware. I tried DVDO tech support also, and they sent me a different BIOS file, though I have no idea what good that was supposed to do when I couldn't access the EDGE at all to use it. At least this is a ray of hope...I may have ONE USB cable that works correctly! My unit has been sent back for a new one, so hopefully I'll be able to do the upgrade when it arrives.

M.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Ofer LaOr's review is up at Secrets:

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/acces...processor.html 


He tested it on the European version of the Pioneer 5020, for those, like me, who wondered how the Edge compares to Pioneer's video processing.


I just ordered the Edge at twenty-five percent off list at o n e c a l l . c o m, they're running a weekend special. Amazon is the same, while t h e n e r d s. n e t is thirty-one percent off.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/15344245
> 
> 
> Ofer LaOr's review is up at Secrets:
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/acces...processor.html
> 
> 
> He tested it on the European version of the Pioneer 5020, for those, like me, who wondered how the Edge compares to Pioneer's video processing.
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Edge at twenty-five percent off list at o n e c a l l . c o m, they're running a weekend special. Amazon is the same, while t h e n e r d s. n e t is thirty-one percent off.



It works out to the same price since the nerds charges for shipping, while Onecall has free shipping.

Plus One Call has 12 months no interest on purchases $399 and up too which would make the EDGE purchase an even better deal since it could be spread out over 12 months.


I wonder what I can get for my VP50pro? It's always been more than I needed and with this deal I think I might pick up a second EDGE to replace my VP50pro.


----------



## M_N

I've learned from Oppo 983 owners that you have to manually force 2:2 Odd (or possible 2:2 Even) for correct PAL deinterlacing. "Auto" is apperantly not stable enough. This seems to still be the case even after Oppo switched chipset from the ABT102/ABT1010 combo to the singlechip solution used in the EDGE, ABT2010.


Wonder if the EDGE implementation behaves the same? Any experiences from users in PAL teritory?


Also, did FW 1.1 enable user control over deinterlacing mode?



Thanks.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mydiax* /forum/post/15344105
> 
> 
> So you're saying it was the USB cable? I tried two different cables during the troubleshooting process, with the same results..maybe I was just unlucky? The EDGE would show up as a flash drive, sometimes only to immediately disappear. If it would be visible, I couldn't delete or move the original firmware. I tried DVDO tech support also, and they sent me a different BIOS file, though I have no idea what good that was supposed to do when I couldn't access the EDGE at all to use it. At least this is a ray of hope...I may have ONE USB cable that works correctly! My unit has been sent back for a new one, so hopefully I'll be able to do the upgrade when it arrives.
> 
> M.




Yep. As much as I hate to admit it, it was the cable. No doubt about it. I have reproduced both the problem and the solution several times. Again; for emphasis, the "bad" cable works just FINE with any external HD I plug it into.


Beats me.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nysteelo* /forum/post/15343437
> 
> 
> I'm new to VPs and I've been trying to read as much as I can about this unit's capabilities.
> 
> There is one question that I have that I can't seem to find a definitive answer on.
> 
> 
> I know the unit can scale a 4:3 or 16:9 image in a panorama mode however I can't find out if this or any other mode will cut out the edges of the image it's scaling in order to fit the full screen.
> 
> 
> What I was hoping it would do is take a 16:9 image and scale it to something like a2:35.1 image to fit my entire screen without losing any of the picture.
> 
> 
> My tvs and dvd players just zoom in on the image and cut off the edges so when I read that this unit does vertical scaling I got exited......especially since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has it on sale again.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Reece



Reece..... do you have a 2.35 screen?


If so, you can scale your 2.35 movies so they fill the entire screen.


However, if you have a 1.78 (16x9) screen and want to fill the screen vertically when watching a 2.35 movie it will spill over the screen horizontally. Unless you use only the vertical scaling, but then everyone is going to look tall and skinny.


There is no way to maintain the correct aspect ratio of a 2.35 image to vertically fill a 16x9 screen unless the image spills over the horizontal sides of the screen.


----------



## shingdaz

I hooked the Edge up today, and was successfull at updating the firmware with no major issues at all. I accidentally installed a zip file into the drive menu of the edge...which it didn't recognize and showed a green LED on it's panel.


The file will not install properly until you properly use the disconenct USB drive wizard on your computer.


Aside from the slight placebo effect of going from one VP to another concerning image etc...the edge is solid and stable...3 HDMI sources all powered on did not cause it to blink more than once when switching between inputs...all output settings for each input where automatically saved...and more importantly there was no HDCP content protection errors!!...My bluray player always shut the pro down because of handshake issue's and so did my Sanyo DVD player...this issue does not occur anymore...since it was annoying having to unplug all the HDMI cables and reinstall them every now and then when watching a movie becuase of this issue.


I'm still having issue's with HDMI AUDIO INPUT/OUTPUT with the Flea inline with my cable box...I understand some cable boxes can't sync up to the TV through another repeater device properly thus causing no HDMI audio output..so I have to run in rca stereo cable to get audio from the cable box. I had it pass audio via HDMI for a moment...but havn't attempted to resolve the issue any longer. All other HDMI audio inputs work with no problems...it would be nice if some sort of delay can allow my SAT box HDMI audio to sync up via hdmi into the edge instead of having to use RCA cables (for now). My pro had this issue, but when I pressed an HDMI input button it would resync with audio. I'm hoping future firmware upgrade can figure a way around this issue. It seems that when I toggle the HDMI stereo output... I can hear a slight audio spike if you can call it that for a moment...but does not continue to pass the audio signal afterwards. (in regards to cable box ~ flea ~ Edge )


Small improvment requests:


Menu's should be able to be toggled infinatly up and down...instead of having to pass up through the entire menu list to return the first item.

*Information screen* ~ has too many pages. 1 Screen with all info including Firmware Version would work better...right now I have to scroll down 3 pages to find out the correct firmware version.

*Brightness setting* ~ are too sensitive...anything more than +8 clips the signal prematurly...should have more distant gradients.

*Color Bar menu* ~ There is not a quick exit option. and if you do exit you are left with a color bar screen...thus leaving your TV with Color bar patterns? I have to re-enter the global menu system to get into the color bar menu's then...I have to scroll through 10-20 menu's to get to the top EXIT menu.


----------



## aaronwt

After copying the file to the EDGE, I always just unplug the EDGE. I have done this dozens of times with no problems. Once I unplug it then windows makes the sound telling you the device is disconnected. It's worked with VISTA and XP. And then I plug the EGDE back in after 15 or 20 seconds.


I'm also using a FLEA with 5 devices. My VUDU box goes to input 2, and input 1 has a monoprice 4x1 HDMI switch where I switch between my FIOS HD STB, two Series 3 TiVos, and a TiVo HD. I've had no problems with those devices getting audio over HDMI.

Now I did have a problem with a Connectgear switch I used with the FIOS HD STB and audio, which didin't pass the FIOS STB audio over HDMi. But once I switched to the Monoprice HDMi switch it was fine. The TiVos worked properly going through both switches.


And also the FLEA has always had problems with some Scientific Atlanta boxes. WHen I had Comcast with an SA box I had problems and the Algolith tech support told me there was a problem with the SA implementation that caused problems with the FLEA.


The information pages are perfect. Page one tells you input info, page two shows you what your picture settings are on, page 3 shows the output info, and page 4 shows you what version fimware you are on and contact info.

They can't fit all this info on one page and it would be too cluttered if they did. Now I think it would be nice if they had wraparound menus so you could go from the end of the list right back to the beginning. This would help immensely with the test pattern menu since there are so many test patterns to go through.


----------



## shingdaz

I think the upgrade didn't work when I unplugged the Edge and plugged it back in because I installed a ZIP file accidentally ~ I'm sure once the proper file is flashed, I won't get any issue unplugging it and plugging it back in. ~ or removing the USB cable either etc.


Right now I'm using a Bell Satelite cable box- I've set it's output to PCM only, I definatly see it being the cable box...but don't like how the audio works after re-syncing / toggling HDMI inputs with the Vp or edge afterwards.


What are SA implementations?


----------



## scsiraid

Whats the definition of the front panel LED states? I know ive seen it in this thread but I searched and cant find it and searching the manual doesnt find it either.


Blue is obviously GOOD

Red

Amber

Others?


Im getting an intermittent transition from blue to amber and back to blue. The pic moves around and then jumps back. Ive had several problems with this unit and DVDO says they are sending me an RMA to replace it but have gone silent and arent answering email since early last week.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15347598
> 
> 
> Whats the definition of the front panel LED states? I know ive seen it in this thread but I searched and cant find it and searching the manual doesnt find it either.
> 
> 
> Blue is obviously GOOD
> 
> Red
> 
> Amber
> 
> Others?
> 
> 
> Im getting an intermittent transition from blue to amber and back to blue. The pic moves around and then jumps back. Ive had several problems with this unit and DVDO says they are sending me an RMA to replace it but have gone silent and arent answering email since early last week.



This is copied from the DVDO FAQ page:
_

Q: What does the color of the Status LED on EDGE mean?


A: EDGE power LED color table:

LED Description

No LED = Standby Mode

Red/Solid = No Signal Received

Green/Solid = Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue/Solid = The EDGE is processing the input_


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## Maier2505

I tried now several times to send a Support request from Germany to the EDGE Support.

Unfortunatelly the DVDO Mailbot always rejects my mail (it seems something in the text is referred to a terrorist...)


So I copy it in here in the hope that somebody will read it:

_Dear DVDO Team !


I am from Germany and have my EDGE now around 4 weeks.

I am using a german STB (Reelmultimedia) delivering the Signal through HDMI to the EDGE.

As the STB seems to have problems to deliver proper 576i (fast moving objects very often get vertically "sliced" in ~2 inch thick slices at the output of the EDGE),

I am using 576p from the Box to the EDGE, which delivers with PREP ON a very good picture quality.


Now to the problem:


When I switch the channel at the STB very often EDGE looses the "sync" on the Video signal an outputs a "stuttering" Signal.

Mostly switching the channel again helps, especially switching on a channel that delivers "Film" Signal in the Moment (advertising).


So I guess that the problem is the Film/Video detection...


As I use the STB most of the time and in german PAL 576i country we have "Video" Sources most of the time, I guess it would help if I could fix the Deinterlacing Mode to "Video".

Is there any hidden menue or a hidden key combination to fix the Deinterlacing Mode ?

Are you working on improved Detection for the Mode ?


What can I do against the "stuttering" ?_


EDIT: Some additional info...

The input LED stays blue when the Video is stuttering.

I am using firmware 1.1


Some hints what I could do ?


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## jackox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15348570
> 
> 
> Some hints what I could do ?
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



PM larry from DVDO, I think he his on this thread.

You can also ask fudoh, I understand he lives in Gernamy and he his one of the few "scaler guru" out there !


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15329322
> 
> 
> wow - I love Ofer, but I actually caught him in one blatant error (stating that PreP was functional and operating at 720p) and one item worthy of disagreement -



Actually PreP doesn't turn on for 1080p either.



> Quote:
> His bold statement that 1:1 framerate should be enabled by default. No, No, No - not unless you are sure your display can handle *any* input. Otherwise, you can easily end up with a blank screen, and no good way to get back to operations, short of the good old reset.



Pressing the Guide button should put you into safe mode, where you can then turn off 1:1?


I think







My TV supports both framerates, so I haven't been able to verify it ... but I believe that is the intent of safe mode.


----------



## shingdaz

Just posted a new thread on Edges PQ with SD content vs the pro.


----------



## nysteelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15345996
> 
> 
> Reece..... do you have a 2.35 screen?
> 
> 
> If so, you can scale your 2.35 movies so they fill the entire screen.
> 
> 
> However, if you have a 1.78 (16x9) screen and want to fill the screen vertically when watching a 2.35 movie it will spill over the screen horizontally. Unless you use only the vertical scaling, but then everyone is going to look tall and skinny.
> 
> 
> There is no way to maintain the correct aspect ratio of a 2.35 image to vertically fill a 16x9 screen unless the image spills over the horizontal sides of the screen.



Steveo........No I don't have a 2.35 screen....but I sure wish I did.


I guess what I was asking was could I take a typical widescreen movie and view it over my entire 60" RPTV screen (like a 2.35 movie) without losing part of the picture.........but you answered my question and no I don't want to watch everyone look tall and skinny







.


I suppose the only people who have the luxury of viewing all their content in 2:35.1 are the folks over in the CIH section...........those lucky bastards







...................just joking.


Thanks for the reply though.....


Reece


----------



## sammywhammy007

I am interested in getting one of the DVDO Edge but I am wondering what it can do for me with the current equipment I have. Here is the list of my equipment


Display: Samsung HP-T5884 58" Plasma (1080p)

Denon 4308ci reciever (Faroudja DCDi)

Panasonic BD30 Bluray Player

Toshiba A35 (used mainly now for SD DVDs)

Denon DVM 3700 5 disc DVD changer (hardly ever used offlate. I can see this one benefitting out of Edge)

Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC (Settop box for Cox Cable)


I would like to hear any input on where I could get an Edge by using the DVDO Edge, given my equipment list. Thanks


----------



## aaronwt

My current setup I'm using with the EDGE is

TV: Samsung LED DLP

Digital Video Enhancer: Algolith HDMI FLEA

Receiver: Denon AVR-3808CI

Broadcast STB: Series 3 TiVo, TiVoHD

Blu-ray Disc Players: Panasonic BD35

HD DVD Players: HD-XA2

VOD Boxes: VUDU, FIOS, 360, PS3

Gaming Consoles: Xbox 360 Elite

HDMI Switches: Rosewill RME-002 3x1 HDMI 1.3 Switch, Monoprice 5x1 HDMI 1.2 Switch


For broadcast sources the combination of the EDGE and the FLEA produces a superb picture. FOR BD and HD DVD the EDGE doesn't need to do much unless it's receiving a 1080i or 1080P60 signal from those players. My display was calibrated with the BD35 as the main device so my EDGE settings are are all at zero for that input.

With the current sale, if it's still going on, you get a lot of bang for the buck. Even without the sale, the features you get at that price have never been available before. I just need to find someone to take my VP50 pro off my hands.


----------



## Doctor Vink

HDCP nightmares abound...I just tried updating mine to 1.1, and it doesn't fix my issues. Leaving the EDGE off for about ten minutes and turning it back on, it'll sometimes work, but it eventually drops out with any input (tried both component and HDMI). There's a Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K in between it and my Optoma HD80, but directly connecting the EDGE to the HD80 doesn't help any, so I'm convinced it's the EDGE not playing nice. Wondering if an RMA will change anything (the thing arrived from Amazon with loose bits rattling around inside because they shipped it in a huge box with no padding at all--great going...), though I don't see why there would be any difference from unit to unit.


Thank god the bloody movie studios mandated protection of a 165-340MHz signal. Nobody's going to just crack the transport mediums' encryption instead (oh, wait, that's exactly what they've done); clearly they're going to snarf the signal off the wire instead. Scopes for even just *analyzing* a signal that fast will set you back $10k. Yup, definitely what the pirates are going to opt for.


----------



## aaronwt

I have zero problems with HDCP and my EDGE. I've used it in three different setups with three different displays. Zero problems for me with HDCP.


Contact support at DVDO to see if they have any answers. Although this isn't the best time of year to try and get support from anyone with the holidays.


----------



## shingdaz

I'm sure DVDO will release another firmware update in the coming months to resolve any other outstanding issues with the edge.


I've havn't noticed any HDCP problems with my sources, but I used to get that problem every time with the VPpro> Bluray would lock the player without proper HDCP handshake...and Samsung player would stutter trying to re-lock with the pro...had to unplug cables and re-plug them every time I wanted to watch a movie now and then Now I can switch sources in a flash with no audio dropouts or handshake problems...very stream lined...I was testing for over an hour switching sources to catch any glitches.


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctor Vink* /forum/post/15355013
> 
> 
> Leaving the EDGE off for about ten minutes and turning it back on, it'll sometimes work, but it eventually drops out with any input (tried both component and HDMI). There's a Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K in between it and my Optoma HD80, but directly connecting the EDGE to the HD80 doesn't help any, so I'm convinced it's the EDGE not playing nice.



I should be testing the Edge with a Optoma HD80 today or tomorrow. If you are using component for both input/output HDCP shouldn't be involved at all.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/15355837
> 
> 
> I should be testing the Edge with a Optoma HD80 today or tomorrow. If you are using component for both input/output HDCP shouldn't be involved at all.



True. But remember - Edge *ONLY* has hdmi out.










Made me really happy that I kept my VP50 - needed it for my "new" projector - once again, one that wasn't hdcp compliant, and it didn't fool the Edge at all. _Had_ to hook up via component.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15356007
> 
> 
> True. But remember - Edge *ONLY* has hdmi out.


----------



## sammywhammy007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15354972
> 
> 
> My current setup I'm using with the EDGE is
> 
> TV: Samsung LED DLP
> 
> Digital Video Enhancer: Algolith HDMI FLEA
> 
> Receiver: Denon AVR-3808CI
> 
> Broadcast STB: Series 3 TiVo, TiVoHD
> 
> Blu-ray Disc Players: Panasonic BD35
> 
> HD DVD Players: HD-XA2
> 
> VOD Boxes: VUDU, FIOS, 360, PS3
> 
> Gaming Consoles: Xbox 360 Elite
> 
> HDMI Switches: Rosewill RME-002 3x1 HDMI 1.3 Switch, Monoprice 5x1 HDMI 1.2 Switch
> 
> 
> For broadcast sources the combination of the EDGE and the FLEA produces a superb picture. FOR BD and HD DVD the EDGE doesn't need to do much unless it's receiving a 1080i or 1080P60 signal from those players. My display was calibrated with the BD35 as the main device so my EDGE settings are are all at zero for that input.
> 
> With the current sale, if it's still going on, you get a lot of bang for the buck. Even without the sale, the features you get at that price have never been available before. I just need to find someone to take my VP50 pro off my hands.



So I need to buy a FLEA in addition to EDGE to get a better pic from broadcast TV? Yeah I reckon I won't get be getting much in terms of the BDP & HD DVD with the edge but if it can improve the PQ of broadcast TV and SD DVD, its worth a consideration.


----------



## rvanya

Curious as to whether you guys think I'll get much out of this piece. These are my components:


samsung led dlp

denon 4306

dish vip 622

samsung bdp-1500 (probably upgrading)


I have no experience with video processors but am interested in getting into it. At this price point, I'm seriously considering it. But I don't want to get into anything terribly difficult.

I also remember reading about some audio issues it was having. Are these still around? I would like to use the edge as a switcher but I MUST have hdmi audio out for uncompressed audio.


----------



## 1337H4X

Is anyone going to post before/after pics when they receive a unit?







I'm wondering how good this would make my ps2/1 and SNES games.


----------



## Koinosuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1337H4X* /forum/post/15361133
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to post before/after pics when they receive a unit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how good this would make my ps2/1 and SNES games.



In my experience (though I confess that I'm a terrible photographer), you'd have to get one heck of a shot to give an accurate before/after comparison. Seeing one in person would be much more likely to be useful (believe me, I understand how that's not the answer you want to hear).


I'm still trying to figure out if the Edge should be mangling anime, test patterns, and other CG images (logos, DVD menus, etc.), and so I've been trying to take photos to show ABT what I'm seeing... and screens that look absolutely horrid in real life don't always look so bad when photographed.


In my experience (though I'm still trying to determine if my Edge is working or is somehow busted), the Edge makes certain DVD images (again: anime, line drawings, logos/menus) look worse than an upscaled PS3... and other images (live-action) seem to be in the same ballpark as the PS3. I'm watching on a 52" Sony Bravia LCD, FWIW.


I haven't tried PS1/2 or SNES games out on it, yet. I recall reading earlier that the 1.1 firmware goofs up support for old-school systems, though.


----------



## 1337H4X

the thing is i live in a small town so id either have to actually buy one or drive quite a ways to demo a unit. If I were to pay more than a thousand dollars for I'd just by the anthem D2 (but i am not rich), so I'm looking for something more economically viable. If it messes with old games I'll probably just hold off on buying a scaler.


----------



## Charles R

Has the suggestion been made to add an option to turn off the status light entirely... it's rather bright in my theater.


----------



## cinema_revival




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1337H4X* /forum/post/15361133
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to post before/after pics when they receive a unit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how good this would make my ps2/1 and SNES games.



Edge and other VP units tested with a gamers viewpoint by AVS member Fudoh.

http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/


----------



## Fudoh

@Koinosuke: you're talking about what the ringing in DVDO's scaling engine adds to graphics (as compared to live-action movie). I've adresses this exact issue in a recent comparison between the Edge and the Optoma HD3000. I've done lots of comparison shots which you can see here:

Edge's vs. Optoma HD3000's scaling engine 


The review is in german, but you get an idea of the digicam shots and I'm sure that's what you're talking about. I found that the Edge's scaling can especially hurt graphics and anime, but on the Optoma it's other way around: while graphics (videogames) look ace, you get jaggies on strong contrasts on video and movies.


----------



## aaronwt

Try taking the EDGE out of your system and let your TV do the deinterlacing on 480i and 1080i. Then you'll see how bad some of the Tvs are. I had been using a VP fro so long I was amazed at how crappy the picture looked going straight to my TV. This is another reason I bought a second EDGE to replace my VP50pro.Plus the EDGE will be more user friendly in that setup too.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15363217
> 
> 
> Try taking the EDGE out of your system and let your TV do the deinterlacing on 480i and 1080i. Then you'll see how bad some of the Tvs are. I had been using a VP fro so long I was amazed at how crappy the picture looked going straight to my TV.



I did that. My 1080i looks the same and my *480i looks better without the Edge*. This is after months of firmware upgrades and tweaking for the best picture from a TWC SA8300HDC cable box to the Edge to a Panasonic 1080p plasma. So I think just the opposite - de-interlacers and scalers in displays and sources keep getting better.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/15362676
> 
> 
> Has the suggestion been made to add an option to turn off the status light entirely... it's rather bright in my theater.



electrical tape?







(I know - I'm being a smart-ass, but wow. The Edge is the smallest dimmest light in my setup. My theater is Christmas all year round)


The director in a stage show made me cover the pilot light on my Fender Vibrolux, because it was TOO BRIGHT. He put black gaffer's tape over a custom jewel cut lens.







I'm sure a tiny piece would work on the Edge.


----------



## rvanya

Seems to be more action today so I'll re-post:


Curious as to whether you guys think I'll get much out of this piece. These are my components:


samsung led dlp

denon 4306

dish vip 622

samsung bdp-1500 (probably upgrading)


I have no experience with video processors but am interested in getting into it. At this price point, I'm seriously considering it. But I don't want to get into anything terribly difficult.

I also remember reading about some audio issues it was having. Are these still around? I would like to use the edge as a switcher but I MUST have hdmi audio out for uncompressed audio.


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rvanya* /forum/post/15363549
> 
> 
> Seems to be more action today so I'll re-post:
> 
> 
> Curious as to whether you guys think I'll get much out of this piece. These are my components:
> 
> 
> samsung led dlp
> 
> denon 4306
> 
> dish vip 622
> 
> samsung bdp-1500 (probably upgrading)
> 
> 
> I have no experience with video processors but am interested in getting into it. At this price point, I'm seriously considering it. But I don't want to get into anything terribly difficult.
> 
> I also remember reading about some audio issues it was having. Are these still around? I would like to use the edge as a switcher but I MUST have hdmi audio out for uncompressed audio.



I have a Denon 4306, and the EDGE properly passes along any audio signal supported by the AVR (including PCM signals up to 7.1 channels).


The rest of my components vary greatly from yours, so I can't comment on the visual improvements to be gained with your particular setup.


----------



## hayneskr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctor Vink* /forum/post/15355013
> 
> 
> HDCP nightmares abound...I just tried updating mine to 1.1, and it doesn't fix my issues. Leaving the EDGE off for about ten minutes and turning it back on, it'll sometimes work, but it eventually drops out with any input (tried both component and HDMI). There's a Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K in between it and my Optoma HD80, but directly connecting the EDGE to the HD80 doesn't help any, so I'm convinced it's the EDGE not playing nice. Wondering if an RMA will change anything (the thing arrived from Amazon with loose bits rattling around inside because they shipped it in a huge box with no padding at all--great going...), though I don't see why there would be any difference from unit to unit.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/15355837
> 
> 
> I should be testing the Edge with a Optoma HD80 today or tomorrow. If you are using component for both input/output HDCP shouldn't be involved at all.



I'm really interested to hear how this plays out - I'm considering an Edge, but have both an HD80 and Pioneer amp so I don't want to spends hundreds on this if it won't work right!


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15363217
> 
> 
> Try taking the EDGE out of your system and let your TV do the deinterlacing on 480i and 1080i. Then you'll see how bad some of the Tvs are. I had been using a VP fro so long I was amazed at how crappy the picture looked going straight to my TV. This is another reason I bought a second EDGE to replace my VP50pro.Plus the EDGE will be more user friendly in that setup too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15363286
> 
> 
> I did that. My 1080i looks the same and my *480i looks better without the Edge*. This is after months of firmware upgrades and tweaking for the best picture from a TWC SA8300HDC cable box to the Edge to a Panasonic 1080p plasma. So I think just the opposite - de-interlacers and scalers in displays and sources keep getting better.



you're both right: if your TV does crappy deinterlacing you'll notice immediately when the edge is removed. if it doesn't, you won't. and yes, newer TV's are getting better in this department.


but let's be real clear here: the edge is doing state-of-the-art, buzzword-compliant ("motion-adaptive!") super-duper deinterlacing. this used to cost $3000; now it costs $700. there's nothing *wrong* with a product that can do that.


yes, the scaling algorithms seem to add some ringing- i'm beginning to agree with fudoh on this point. it might explain why 480i->1080p might be handled better by certain TV's than by the edge. but overall this thing does what it's supposed to. and if you are mostly doing 1080i->1080p, then it's very likely it will do it better than a mid-range TV's crappy fuzzy deinterlacer: in these cases the edge is a big win.


----------



## Koinosuke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15362827
> 
> 
> @Koinosuke: you're talking about what the ringing in DVDO's scaling engine adds to graphics (as compared to live-action movie). I've adresses this exact issue in a recent comparison between the Edge and the Optoma HD3000. I've done lots of comparison shots which you can see here:
> 
> Edge's vs. Optoma HD3000's scaling engine
> 
> 
> The review is in german, but you get an idea of the digicam shots and I'm sure that's what you're talking about. I found that the Edge's scaling can especially hurt graphics and anime, but on the Optoma it's other way around: while graphics (videogames) look ace, you get jaggies on strong contrasts on video and movies.



That must be what it is, which is really disappointing to me. Between the PS3 and the Edge, movies seem about the same, with the Edge besting the PS3 occasionally... and everything else looks better with the PS3. That makes it hard to justify the price, for me.


Here are a few more photos of what I'm seeing, if it helps anyone:
Air (Edge upscaling) 
Air (PS3 upscaling) 

Black Lagoon (Edge upscaling) 
Black Lagoon (PS3 upscaling)


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hayneskr* /forum/post/15365800
> 
> 
> I'm really interested to hear how this plays out - I'm considering an Edge, but have both an HD80 and Pioneer amp so I don't want to spends hundreds on this if it won't work right!



I didn't play around much but the Edge worked perfect for an hour or so messing around and during a movie I watched. It listed the projector as Optoma HD80 and I forced 24Hz which worked great. Eventually I used the 1:1 option which switches automatically from 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 (on the PS3) and both looked great. Didn't have any audio issues either. Everything worked so well I almost got bored playing around. Without the 1.1 update I would have been really bored.










I like the Edge but since I only view Blu-rays in the theater the only possible features I would use are Detail and Edge Enhancement which added a little pop without introducing any ringing. However I'm not sure I would use them and other wise the Edge is invisible so based on my setup certainly not essential.


If money didn't matter I'd keep it in the chain and I like how you can run the video straight to the projector. It also has a few nice informational screens to let you know exactly what each device is doing which can be helpful. At the end of day the video and audio weren't being improved so back it went. If my needs weren't so simple I'm sure I'd prefer to keep it. By the way the firmware update script for the Mac is terrific!


Added: One thing I noticed using the Sony BDP-S550 was that I couldn't get the player to send DTS-HD MA (bitstream) rather the player did the decoding and sent PCM. With the Sony you can't force whether to decode or not in the player (a weakness to me). Previously without the Edge in the chain it did bitstream DTS-HD MA so I'm presuming the Edge affected the data passed between the player and receiver. Now I was using both HDMI outs (one for video and one for audio) so perhaps that played a part. I didn't try it only using one HDMI output.


----------



## pappy97

I think I just had the Edge equivalent of "Red Rings of Death."


Last night I was watching TV flipping back between PS3 and cable, and all of a sudden the Edge was totally unresponsive. Had to unplug and plug back in. It would "Work" in the sense that the input it was on would show, but when I tried to change to cable, became totally unresponsive.


Then I get this yellow/amber light on the status light. And now nothing, doesn't even turn on.


This morning I was reading elsewhere and heard that this has happened before to others and that I might need DVDO to send a replacement. That sucks, I hate the hassle.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15366010
> 
> 
> you're both right: if your TV does crappy deinterlacing you'll notice immediately when the edge is removed. if it doesn't, you won't. and yes, newer TV's are getting better in this department.



Well then I wonder if a better fix for a TV that does crappy deinterlacing is a TV that does less crappy deinterlacing. And is the scaling in the Edge is an issue that can not be fixed since it is built in the hardware.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15366345
> 
> 
> Then I get this yellow/amber light on the status light. And now nothing, doesn't even turn on.



That is how I discovered 480i SD broadcast TV looks better without the Edge. I got the yellow light, it's dead, and I took it out.


----------



## ncvinny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rvanya* /forum/post/15363549
> 
> 
> Seems to be more action today so I'll re-post:
> 
> 
> Curious as to whether you guys think I'll get much out of this piece. These are my components:
> 
> 
> samsung led dlp
> 
> denon 4306
> 
> dish vip 622
> 
> samsung bdp-1500 (probably upgrading)
> 
> 
> I have no experience with video processors but am interested in getting into it. At this price point, I'm seriously considering it. But I don't want to get into anything terribly difficult.
> 
> I also remember reading about some audio issues it was having. Are these still around? I would like to use the edge as a switcher but I MUST have hdmi audio out for uncompressed audio.




I have a Samsung DLP (6187), a Samsung 1500 and 2550, XBOX 360, TW HD8300,and PC hooked to my EDGE. The Edge definately has improved my picture quality.


I have the detail & edge enhancements up at +10 for my XBOX 360and PC and I notice a sharper picture from this.


Overall I am very happy with my Edge.


----------



## rvanya

Thanks a bunch. I may pull the trigger pretty quick with the sales going on.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15366439
> 
> 
> That is how I discovered 480i SD broadcast TV looks better without the Edge. I got the yellow light, it's dead, and I took it out.



i use a flea with the edge for broadcast sources. ive yet to see any tv come anywhere close to that combo


----------



## sidb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koinosuke* /forum/post/15366014
> 
> 
> That must be what it is, which is really disappointing to me. Between the PS3 and the Edge, movies seem about the same, with the Edge besting the PS3 occasionally... and everything else looks better with the PS3. That makes it hard to justify the price, for me.
> 
> 
> Here are a few more photos of what I'm seeing, if it helps anyone:
> Air (Edge upscaling)
> Air (PS3 upscaling)
> 
> Black Lagoon (Edge upscaling)
> Black Lagoon (PS3 upscaling)



Oh, wow. The PS3 kills it. That's not even close.


I've been aware of DVDO's scaling shortcomings for a long time (not that I was the first person ever to detect this by a longshot, but I independently noticed the ringing before anyone else put the idea into my head.) But I didn't realize that the PS3 did so much better, at least on content like that. Aside from the ringing issue, the PS3 seems to be scaling lines more smoothly as well. I need to do some testing with how I play SD DVD's of different content types now. (Or Lumagen needs to drop their price, or I need to become richer.)


----------



## shingdaz

From the get go I already knew the poor upscaling performance I noticed with 480i content with DVDO's pro and edge...that's why I feed the edge a 1080i signal, it does a better job and it looks absolutely pristine for SD broadcasts (good signals) and enhcanced SD dvd's look spectacular, since they can come close to HD bandwidth @ 8.gb average.


I get those jaggies feeding the edge a 480i signal. But they disapear with 1080i


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15367001
> 
> 
> From the get go I already knew the poor upscaling performance I noticed with 480i content with DVDO's pro and edge...that's why I feed the edge a 1080i signal, it does a better job and it looks absolutely pristine for SD broadcasts (good signals) and enhcanced SD dvd's look spectacular, since they can come close to HD bandwidth @ 8.gb average.



So what you are doing is -


480i -> 480p -> 1080p -> 1080i -> Edge -> 1080p -> TV No thanks.


You are also saying your source device has better deinterlacing and scaling than the Edge.


----------



## Mike Butny

Does dvdo have a upgrade program for the edge? I have a iscan hd+ and was wondering if I can upgrade? also if you have a 720p projector and feed it a 720p singnal then your doing 1 to 1 pixel matching right?


----------



## hayneskr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/15366138
> 
> 
> I didn't play around much but the Edge worked perfect for an hour or so messing around and during a movie I watched. It listed the projector as Optoma HD80 and I forced 24Hz which worked great. Eventually I used the 1:1 option which switches automatically from 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 (on the PS3) and both looked great. Didn't have any audio issues either. Everything worked so well I almost got bored playing around. Without the 1.1 update I would have been really bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Edge but since I only view Blu-rays in the theater the only possible features I would use are Detail and Edge Enhancement which added a little pop without introducing any ringing. However I'm not sure I would use them and other wise the Edge is invisible so based on my setup certainly not essential.
> 
> 
> If money didn't matter I'd keep it in the chain and I like how you can run the video straight to the projector. It also has a few nice informational screens to let you know exactly what each device is doing which can be helpful. At the end of day the video and audio weren't being improved so back it went. If my needs weren't so simple I'm sure I'd prefer to keep it. By the way the firmware update script for the Mac is terrific!
> 
> 
> Added: One thing I noticed using the Sony BDP-S550 was that I couldn't get the player to send DTS-HD MA (bitstream) rather the player did the decoding and sent PCM. With the Sony you can't force whether to decode or not in the player (a weakness to me). Previously without the Edge in the chain it did bitstream DTS-HD MA so I'm presuming the Edge affected the data passed between the player and receiver. Now I was using both HDMI outs (one for video and one for audio) so perhaps that played a part. I didn't try it only using one HDMI output.



Thanks for the help!


It doesn't sound like this would do much for me...


Thanks for saving me the grief!


----------



## ta-kid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/15366138
> 
> 
> I didn't play around much but the Edge worked perfect for an hour or so messing around and during a movie I watched. It listed the projector as Optoma HD80 and I forced 24Hz which worked great. Eventually I used the 1:1 option which switches automatically from 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 (on the PS3) and both looked great. Didn't have any audio issues either. Everything worked so well I almost got bored playing around. Without the 1.1 update I would have been really bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Edge but since I only view Blu-rays in the theater the only possible features I would use are Detail and Edge Enhancement which added a little pop without introducing any ringing. However I'm not sure I would use them and other wise the Edge is invisible so based on my setup certainly not essential.
> 
> 
> If money didn't matter I'd keep it in the chain and I like how you can run the video straight to the projector. It also has a few nice informational screens to let you know exactly what each device is doing which can be helpful. At the end of day the video and audio weren't being improved so back it went. If my needs weren't so simple I'm sure I'd prefer to keep it. By the way the firmware update script for the Mac is terrific!
> 
> 
> Added: One thing I noticed using the Sony BDP-S550 was that I couldn't get the player to send DTS-HD MA (bitstream) rather the player did the decoding and sent PCM. With the Sony you can't force whether to decode or not in the player (a weakness to me). Previously without the Edge in the chain it did bitstream DTS-HD MA so I'm presuming the Edge affected the data passed between the player and receiver. Now I was using both HDMI outs (one for video and one for audio) so perhaps that played a part. I didn't try it only using one HDMI output.



Yes that would be interesting issue or question.If your Sony is still sending out a bitstream and into the EDGE,is the EDGE sending it out as bitstream to your a/v or is the EDGE converting it to PCM then to your amp over the Audio HDMI out cable.??Can your amp decode and tell you if it is still recieving bitstream as a pass through from your EDGE?


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15348570
> 
> 
> I tried now several times to send a Support request from Germany to the EDGE Support.
> 
> Unfortunatelly the DVDO Mailbot always rejects my mail (it seems something in the text is referred to a terrorist...)
> 
> 
> So I copy it in here in the hope that somebody will read it:
> 
> _Dear DVDO Team !
> 
> 
> I am from Germany and have my EDGE now around 4 weeks.
> 
> I am using a german STB (Reelmultimedia) delivering the Signal through HDMI to the EDGE.
> 
> As the STB seems to have problems to deliver proper 576i (fast moving objects very often get vertically "sliced" in ~2 inch thick slices at the output of the EDGE),
> 
> I am using 576p from the Box to the EDGE, which delivers with PREP ON a very good picture quality.
> 
> 
> Now to the problem:
> 
> 
> When I switch the channel at the STB very often EDGE looses the "sync" on the Video signal an outputs a "stuttering" Signal.
> 
> Mostly switching the channel again helps, especially switching on a channel that delivers "Film" Signal in the Moment (advertising).
> 
> 
> So I guess that the problem is the Film/Video detection...
> 
> 
> As I use the STB most of the time and in german PAL 576i country we have "Video" Sources most of the time, I guess it would help if I could fix the Deinterlacing Mode to "Video".
> 
> Is there any hidden menue or a hidden key combination to fix the Deinterlacing Mode ?
> 
> Are you working on improved Detection for the Mode ?
> 
> 
> What can I do against the "stuttering" ?_
> 
> 
> EDIT: Some additional info...
> 
> The input LED stays blue when the Video is stuttering.
> 
> I am using firmware 1.1
> 
> 
> Some hints what I could do ?
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



There are no hidden features that allow biasing the deinterlacing in EDGE. I don't have a suggestion for the stuttering at this moment, but will give it some thought. Did you see this issue with firmware v1.0?


[email protected]


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15369415
> 
> 
> Yes that would be interesting issue or question.If your Sony is still sending out a bitstream and into the EDGE,is the EDGE sending it out as bitstream to your a/v or is the EDGE converting it to PCM then to your amp over the Audio HDMI out cable.??Can your amp decode and tell you if it is still recieving bitstream as a pass through from your EDGE?



The EDGE doesn't decode so it can't convert to pcm. It just passes through what audio it is sent.


----------



## Fudoh

Larry,


the proper cadence detection for PAL material has always been a problem of the ABT products. I have a 50pro as well and automatic mode often fails in choosing the right deinterlacing. For movie material I need to choose forced 2:2 by hand and video material is often mistaken for movie material as well.


With the Edge missing the manual choice of the deinterlacing mode, it can really be problematic for PAL users. The addition of a manual switch would be great. On the other hand that would move the Edge one step closer to the 50pro.


----------



## Doctor Vink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/15355837
> 
> 
> I should be testing the Edge with a Optoma HD80 today or tomorrow. If you are using component for both input/output HDCP shouldn't be involved at all.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hayneskr* /forum/post/15365800
> 
> 
> I'm really interested to hear how this plays out - I'm considering an Edge, but have both an HD80 and Pioneer amp so I don't want to spends hundreds on this if it won't work right!



My replacement arrived today and it works fine, so the first was just a bad unit, it seems. 240p is broken on the latest firmware though, as noted by Fudoh earlier.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koinosuke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That must be what it is, which is really disappointing to me. Between the PS3 and the Edge, movies seem about the same, with the Edge besting the PS3 occasionally... and everything else looks better with the PS3. That makes it hard to justify the price, for me.



Yikes. I'm thinking similarly as well now, too. (Nice domain, btw.







)


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15369885
> 
> 
> There are no hidden features that allow biasing the deinterlacing in EDGE. I don't have a suggestion for the stuttering at this moment, but will give it some thought. Did you see this issue with firmware v1.0?
> 
> 
> [email protected]



Hi, Larry !


Yes, it was the same with 1.0...


But 1.1 fixed some audio dropout issues for me.


I would really love to get a manual choice of the deinterlacing mode to try to fix that.


And as the EDGE would still be not able to handle special resolutions, there would still be a significant difference to the VP50...


BTW: I still have trouble to mail to [email protected] .

As soon as I try to write some more words, the mailbot stops it.


Thank you for giving my problem some thoughts !


Best regards and Merry Christmas !


maier2505


----------



## Jason Bourne

I just got an Edge, primarily for our cable TV (Comcast).


I'm wondering if you gurus think any of my other sources would benefit from EDGE processing before output to my Pioneer 6010


-Oppo DV-983H

-Panny BD30 (both BD30 and 983 will be replaced by Oppo BDP-83 in a month or so)

-Wii


Whaddya think?


Thanks!


----------



## Charles R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15369415
> 
> 
> Yes that would be interesting issue or question.If your Sony is still sending out a bitstream and into the EDGE,is the EDGE sending it out as bitstream to your a/v or is the EDGE converting it to PCM then to your amp over the Audio HDMI out cable.??Can your amp decode and tell you if it is still recieving bitstream as a pass through from your EDGE?



The Sony tries to be too smart for its own good as far as I'm concerned. It communicates with the other devices and then decides whether it will do the decoding internally or bitstream the data. By placing the Edge between the player and the receiver it decided to decode. Remove the Edge (configured using both HDMI outputs) and it bitstreams (or has in the past).


I noticed something similar previously. I run the Sony into my receiver and from the receiver to my projector. If I leave the projector off and or have the player configured for non-HDMI video the player decodes the audio. With the projector on and the player configured for HDMI video it bitstreams. I wish they would have saved all of the fancy coding and simply added an option to decode or bitstream! My guess is they are trying to idiot proof the settings but just like the Panasonic players not being able to force 24Hz it just makes things worse.


----------



## IMRNET

I just received the Edge for Christmas (yes, I cheated and opened up the present early). However, I am a newbie at this and have no clue what to set the EDGE to. I have a Pioneer 6010 Kuro plasma, a Pioneer Elite Blu-ray, a Sony 400 disc DVD Changer (this is where I am expecting to see significant improvement) and DirecTV HD. Also, besides setting the EDGE up, what do I need to do as far as changing the sources output as well.


Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IMRNET* /forum/post/15371628
> 
> 
> I just received the Edge for Christmas (yes, I cheated and opened up the present early). However, I am a newbie at this and have no clue what to set the EDGE to. I have a Pioneer 6010 Kuro plasma, a Pioneer Elite Blu-ray, a Sony 400 disc DVD Changer (this is where I am expecting to see significant improvement) and DirecTV HD. Also, besides setting the EDGE up, what do I need to do as far as changing the sources output as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks and happy holidays.



Merry Christmas. and a fine early present you have received.










The Edge was made for you ("a newbie") - just connect the Kuro, and your source devices. Turn it on. You're pretty much done. You'll need to assign audio inputs to the video - otherwise, pretty much a matter of setting to taste, and playing with it. You _should_ have instant gratification.


----------



## tvted

Gents,

Soliciting feedback here if you can.


Recent purchaser who quickly perused 1.0 firmware and then upgraded.

Though I like many aspects of the EDGE, I purchased mainly for Aspect Control as I am a Constant Height user.


My question is more of a confirmation of the way in which the
*Main Menu -> Zoom & Pan -> Zoom H or V* selection operates.


Under this menu I am able to Expand 16:9 content but unable to Contract it. Since lenses are fixed at a constant ratio I would like to be able to shrink horizontally those ratios that are 

To make my question clearer (I hope):

The incremental ZOOM modes do not go into minus percentages for any given ASPECT choice, again can any more experienced user confirm that this is expected behavior and is the same as 1.0?


Thanks for any indulgence of my ignorance.

ted


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles R* /forum/post/15366138
> 
> 
> Added: One thing I noticed using the Sony BDP-S550 was that I couldn't get the player to send DTS-HD MA (bitstream) rather the player did the decoding and sent PCM. With the Sony you can't force whether to decode or not in the player (a weakness to me). Previously without the Edge in the chain it did bitstream DTS-HD MA so I'm presuming the Edge affected the data passed between the player and receiver. Now I was using both HDMI outs (one for video and one for audio) so perhaps that played a part. I didn't try it only using one HDMI output.



I've a BD350 which I'm making the rather large assumption operates similarily.


I had to be sure *BD AUDIO SETTING* was set to *DIRECT* rather than *MIX* as that ouputs Bitstream only. As you likely know BD discs have a secondary audio stream that contains sound effects, commentaries etc. The only way to get this secondary stream is allowing the player to decode and mix the seperate streams and send them out as LPCM. If you don't want that and simply want the primary bitstream you have to tell the player not to do that as I believe that is the default mode - or else people will be wondereing where their menu bleeps and bongs went.










ted


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IMRNET* /forum/post/15371628
> 
> 
> I just received the Edge for Christmas (yes, I cheated and opened up the present early). However, I am a newbie at this and have no clue what to set the EDGE to. I have a Pioneer 6010 Kuro plasma, a Pioneer Elite Blu-ray, a Sony 400 disc DVD Changer (this is where I am expecting to see significant improvement) and DirecTV HD. Also, besides setting the EDGE up, what do I need to do as far as changing the sources output as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks and happy holidays.



I think you'll find that the 6010 may process almost as well as the Edge. From my experience with the Pio 4280, the Edge will slightly better it with deinterlacing SD/HD film while the Pio will deinterlace better with video sources. You may need to experiment. For 480i cable video sources (many TV shows, sporting events) you'll probably prefer the Pio. Additionally, the Pio will most likely scale 480->1080 better. FYI when I say "scale" I mean the mathematical conversion of 480 to 1080 and I'm not referring to deinterlacing.


----------



## MG428

I know this is going to be an utter newbie-idiot question but I willl appreciate if you can help me.


My HDTV and PS3 as well as my A/V receiver has its own upscaling facilities. As per the reviews their upscaling facilities perform quite decent.


I am sure that this EDGE would perform better than the above devices.


The thing is that, if I purchase the EDGE, all of my other devices (PS3, Apple TV et cetera) will be connected to the EDGE, and the EDGE will be connected to my Denon AVR-988 A/V receiver, and the receiver will be hooked to my HDTV.


So, which will take care of upscaling/deinterlacing or whatever? HDTV or EDGE or A/V receiver? Is there a way to disable the upscaling capabilities of all of them except EDGE so that I will benefit from the one that performs the best? Or is there a way to bypass the others?


Thanks!


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MG428* /forum/post/15372468
> 
> 
> I know this is going to be an utter newbie-idiot question but I willl appreciate if you can help me.
> 
> 
> My HDTV and PS3 as well as my A/V receiver has its own upscaling facilities. As per the reviews their upscaling facilities perform quite decent.
> 
> 
> I am sure that this EDGE would perform better than the above devices.
> 
> 
> The thing is that, if I purchase the EDGE, all of my other devices (PS3, Apple TV et cetera) will be connected to the EDGE, and the EDGE will be connected to my Denon AVR-988 A/V receiver, and the receiver will be hooked to my HDTV.
> 
> 
> So, which will take care of upscaling/deinterlacing or whatever? HDTV or EDGE or A/V receiver? Is there a way to disable the upscaling capabilities of all of them except EDGE so that I will benefit from the one that performs the best? Or is there a way to bypass the others?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The Edge has two HDMI outputs one of which is audio only. You don't HAVE to run the video through the Denon.


----------



## rvanya

But the video has to get through the denon to the tv somehow, right.


MG428- are you using the 988 as the main switcher in the system?


----------



## AudioBear

No the video does not need to go through the Denon. I run my a/v inputs to the Edge. Video goes from the Edge to my PJ and Audio to the pre-amp. The only problem is that the on-screen menu functions will not display unless you take the video out from the Denon and route that to the Edge as an input. Edge has 6 HDMI inputs so that's not a problem. You loose on-screen volume changes and the mute box that won't go away fast enough. The front of the Denon displays these things anyway and when you want a set-up menu, you just select it on the Edge. When you are viewing on the Edge if you push "1" it selects input 1, push 2 for input 2 etc. Because hDMI has audio and video, switching the input switches both. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15371097
> 
> 
> Hi, Larry !
> 
> 
> Yes, it was the same with 1.0...
> 
> 
> But 1.1 fixed some audio dropout issues for me.
> 
> 
> I would really love to get a manual choice of the deinterlacing mode to try to fix that.
> 
> 
> And as the EDGE would still be not able to handle special resolutions, there would still be a significant difference to the VP50...
> 
> 
> BTW: I still have trouble to mail to [email protected] .
> 
> As soon as I try to write some more words, the mailbot stops it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for giving my problem some thoughts !
> 
> 
> Best regards and Merry Christmas !
> 
> 
> maier2505



Thanks and Merry Christmas to you as well!


If your issue is the result of incorrect identification of source material, then a manual control over deinterlacing could be a solution. Obviously, that type of control is not in EDGE right now, but we can consider it.


Here's another email address you can try: [email protected] 


This is a more general address, so it is best to put EDGE in the subject.


[email protected]


----------



## rvanya

I'll have to have hdmi out of the edge to the amp for uncompressed audio. Is that how you have it set up?


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15370899
> 
> 
> Larry,
> 
> 
> the proper cadence detection for PAL material has always been a problem of the ABT products. I have a 50pro as well and automatic mode often fails in choosing the right deinterlacing. For movie material I need to choose forced 2:2 by hand and video material is often mistaken for movie material as well.
> 
> 
> With the Edge missing the manual choice of the deinterlacing mode, it can really be problematic for PAL users. The addition of a manual switch would be great. On the other hand that would move the Edge one step closer to the 50pro.




Moving EDGE one step closer to the VP50Pro is not the issue, assuming you meant that comment in terms of EDGE vs. VP50Pro sales. The issue is complexity. EDGE is supposed to be simpler; the Pro is supposed to serve the advanced user.


A DeInterlacing bias control is an advanced feature which requires a very knowledgeable user. Maier2505 understands the issue and may benefit from a DI bias control. But a user who doesn't really understand this control can make things worse.


Personally, I agree with you. This is one of those special cases where an advanced control can be used in place of an automatic setting to achieve a better result. Most of the items in the "Advanced Controls" menu that was added with firmware v1.1 were requested by beta testers partly for this reason.


Based on experience with the beta testers and customer interaction, I would say that the automatic settings in EDGE work well for most customers most of the time. But there are always exceptions. It seems better to live with a little more complex product and have a solution for the exceptions.


Thanks for helping me better understand the PAL deinterlacing issues.


[email protected]


----------



## AudioBear

The Edge has an HDMI audio output and that's what I use. I prefer multi-channel PCM to bitstream and that is easier to get. Some combinations of playback device, receiver (or pre-amp) and display device don't agree to pass bitstreams but they all understand PCM. You don't need bitstreams and will be better off with PCM anyway if you have secondary audio channels. On the otherhand, the Edge will pass whatever it receives untouched--bitstream or PCM.


----------



## HarveyJCrouch

Hi , I would be interested in anyone's experience with the edge and Directv's HD DVR .

My current setup is

Directv HR21-700

Onkyo TX-SR805

Sony SXRD KDS-60A2000

I actually ordered and recieved the DVDO VP30 , I'm going to return that and order the Edge . One issue I heard of was when the Edge switches from SD to HD it will go to a blue screen for a second . I checked my HR21 and every channel I checked comes thru as 1080i so I don't think I would have that issue . Any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarveyJCrouch* /forum/post/15373896
> 
> 
> Hi , I would be interested in anyone's experience with the edge and Directv's HD DVR .
> 
> My current setup is
> 
> Directv HR21-700
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR805
> 
> Sony SXRD KDS-60A2000
> 
> I actually ordered and recieved the DVDO VP30 , I'm going to return that and order the Edge . One issue I heard of was when the Edge switches from SD to HD it will go to a blue screen for a second . I checked my HR21 and every channel I checked comes thru as 1080i so I don't think I would have that issue . Any thoughts ? Thanks



The switching is much improved but for best results you should set your HR21 to "native" resolution and let the Edge handle the scaling...

Best,

Chris


----------



## HarveyJCrouch

Hi Chris , I'll keep the tip in mind when I do the setup . Thanks


----------



## rvanya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/15373039
> 
> 
> No the video does not need to go through the Denon. I run my a/v inputs to the Edge. Video goes from the Edge to my PJ and Audio to the pre-amp. The only problem is that the on-screen menu functions will not display unless you take the video out from the Denon and route that to the Edge as an input. Edge has 6 HDMI inputs so that's not a problem. You loose on-screen volume changes and the mute box that won't go away fast enough. The front of the Denon displays these things anyway and when you want a set-up menu, you just select it on the Edge. When you are viewing on the Edge if you push "1" it selects input 1, push 2 for input 2 etc. Because hDMI has audio and video, switching the input switches both. Couldn't be easier.



I prefer pcm as well. Not that I would have much choice, my receiver doesn't process the new codecs anyway.


So you have the hdmi video output going straight to the pj, and the hdmi a/v output going to the receiver? That's how I would have to have mine set up.


rv


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15367154
> 
> 
> So what you are doing is -
> 
> 
> 480i -> 480p -> 1080p -> 1080i -> Edge -> 1080p -> TV No thanks.
> 
> 
> You are also saying your source device has better deinterlacing and scaling than the Edge.



I didn't think the internal scaler on DVD's upconvert to progressive format before outputing an interlaced signal , it seems sensless ...none the less ~ if it's processed that many times I prefer an upscaled version to allow playback of Bluray movies instead of having to switch back and forth between 480i and 1080i output. The 1080i output looks sharper and finer on my cablebox also...the channel numbers get very jagged edgeswith 480i upconverted by the Edge/pro.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rvanya* /forum/post/15374284
> 
> 
> I prefer pcm as well. Not that I would have much choice, my receiver doesn't process the new codecs anyway.
> 
> 
> So you have the hdmi video output going straight to the pj, and the hdmi a/v output going to the receiver? That's how I would have to have mine set up.
> 
> 
> rv



Yes that's how I have it set up and it works fine, except that the second HDMI output on the Edge is audio only.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15373288
> 
> 
> Thanks and Merry Christmas to you as well!
> 
> 
> If your issue is the result of incorrect identification of source material, then a manual control over deinterlacing could be a solution. Obviously, that type of control is not in EDGE right now, but we can consider it.
> 
> 
> Here's another email address you can try: [email protected]
> 
> 
> This is a more general address, so it is best to put EDGE in the subject.
> 
> 
> [email protected]



Hi, Larry !


Thank you considering that option.


I understand, that EDGE is intended to be a "play coming out of the box" product for the broad user group.

So no issue, if you would hide such option under Advanced Options/ Even more advanced Options 


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## MG428




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/15372517
> 
> 
> The Edge has two HDMI outputs one of which is audio only. You don't HAVE to run the video through the Denon.



That is correct. However, even in that case, I wonder whether my HDTV or the DVD player or the EDGE will take care of the upconversion?


Let's exemlpify: Forget about the Denon. Imagine that my DVD player is hooked up to the EDGE and the EDGE is hooked up to my HDTV. According to what I read on the Internet all of my devices have thier own upconversion facilities. The question is: Which of these 3 devices will take care of the upconversion? Is there a way to know this? If so, and after realizing that either the DVD player or the HDTV takes care of the upconversion, is there a way to disable these devices' upconversion facilities? If not, is there a way to bypass them so that I will benefit from the EDGE's upconversion facilities?


Thanks.


----------



## MG428

Another newbie question, but I will first make two statements and then I will ask my question:

Statement 1: As far as I know Oppo’s upcoming Blu-ray player, namely BDP-83, includes the same video processing with EDGE. Correct me if I am wrong but with this Oppo player, one would benefit from EDGE when watching Blu-rays and DVDs (as opposed to the standalone EDGE device which would also serve for other purposes such as watching TV.) So, in terms of video processing, buying this blu-ray player would be somewhat equal to buying the EDGE manufactured exclusively for watching blu-rays and dvds.

Statement 2: In order to better benefit from the Blu-ray discs, one needs to have a 1080p/24 compatible Blu-ray player and also an HDTV supporting hertz rate of 24 or multiples thereof.

*MY QUESTION*: My Samsung LN-T5265F flat panel LCD HDTV does not support this frame rate. So if I buy Oppo’s blu-ray player, am I going to benefit from 24 hertz frame rate while watching Blu-ray discs by virtue of the EDGE processor within the Oppo’s blu-ray player? In other words, will the EDGE processor in Oppo’s blu-ray player obviate the non-existence of 1080p/24 support in my HDTV and provide such support itself?


Regards.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MG428* /forum/post/15377609
> 
> 
> That is correct. However, even in that case, I wonder whether my HDTV or the DVD player or the EDGE will take care of the upconversion?
> 
> 
> Let's exemlpify: Forget about the Denon. Imagine that my DVD player is hooked up to the EDGE and the EDGE is hooked up to my HDTV. According to what I read on the Internet all of my devices have thier own upconversion facilities. The question is: Which of these 3 devices will take care of the upconversion? Is there a way to know this? If so, and after realizing that either the DVD player or the HDTV takes care of the upconversion, is there a way to disable these devices' upconversion facilities? If not, is there a way to bypass them so that I will benefit from the EDGE's upconversion facilities?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Whether you can get the Edge to do all of your processing depends on the nature of the gear you have. Some (many?) DVD players allow you to select output from 480i60fps to 1080i24fps. If you have such a player, or buy one, the Edge can be set to output whatever you want and whatever you display can accept. The display takes what is sent to it and either plays it or not, so it has less choice. The INFO button on the Edge remote allows you to see the input and output settings (and whole lot more).


You can probably get your upconversion done where you want it done. Don't assume that it will always be the Edge. Pioneer Kuro displays for example are said to have excellent upconversion. There are some high end Denon and Pioneer BD-DVD players that probably give the Edge a run for their money or beat it. Even inexpensive devices in an odd circumstance could do an outstanding job. The moral of the story is that if you really want to know, you have to try your system configured in different ways to test which looks best to your eyes. You may even want to evaluate that with test discs.


For most common inputs and outputs the Edge allows you to make those choices. Does your DVD player allow you to control output format?


----------



## MG428




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/15377777
> 
> 
> For most common inputs and outputs the Edge allows you to make those choices. Does your DVD player allow you to control output format?



Well I have a U.S. PS3 and considering buying Oppo's upcoming blu-ray player "bdp-83". If, as you said, the Edge allows you to make such choices and I can tell EDGE which device shall take care of the upconversion, then that's my answer to my question.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MG428* /forum/post/15377682
> 
> 
> Another newbie question, but I will first make two statements and then I will ask my question:
> 
> Statement 1: As far as I know Oppo's upcoming Blu-ray player, namely BDP-83, includes the same video processing with EDGE. Correct me if I am wrong but with this Oppo player, one would benefit from EDGE when watching Blu-rays and DVDs (as opposed to the standalone EDGE device which would also serve for other purposes such as watching TV.) So, in terms of video processing, buying this blu-ray player would be somewhat equal to buying the EDGE manufactured exclusively for watching blu-rays
> 
> and dvds.
> 
> Statement 2: In order to better benefit from the Blu-ray discs, one needs to have a 1080p/24 compatible Blu-ray player and also an HDTV supporting hertz rate of 24 or multiples thereof.
> 
> *MY QUESTION*: My Samsung LN-T5265F flat panel LCD HDTV does not support this frame rate. So if I buy Oppo's blu-ray player, am I going to benefit from 24 hertz frame rate while watching Blu-ray discs by virtue of the EDGE processor within the Oppo's blu-ray player? In other words, will the EDGE processor in Oppo's blu-ray player obviate the non-existence of 1080p/24 support in my HDTV and provide such support itself?
> 
> 
> Regards.



1. SOMEWHAT equal is right. We don't know how good the implementation of the chip will be in the Oppo--presumably good because they have a great track record. I personally don't know if it's a full implementation, but it is normally the case that a VP like Edge gives you a lot more control than the built-in facilities of a player. Again, Oppo isn't everybody. If we had seen the BDP-83 it would be easier to answer.


2. If I understand this correctly the 1080p/24 signal is what's recorded on the media so neither the player nor the Edge needs to do too much with it (denoise, scale to fit, etc). Since your display can't handle 24fps, then the question is whether Edge can convert it to 60fps better than your player. A multi-thousand dollar player might just beat the Edge but most players won't beat it. The answer to your question is how good the 1080p60fps put out by your DVD or the Edge looks to you. At the risk of being stoned by 24fps fanatics let me point out that many people can't see the difference or don't care. My son is home for vacation from university. I showed him the difference yesterday and asked which he preferred and he said 60fps. He is obviously used to looking at video and not film and prefers it. If it were me, it would be no great loss if my BenQ FP didn't display 24fps as long as I had good 60fps being output. One man's opinion, others will vary.


----------



## MG428

Thank you so much for your comments.


Correct me if I am wrong but basically you say that; 1) since my TV does not support 24 hertz, there is no way I can output the video in that frame rate even if my blu-rays discs and my blu-ray players (currently PS3 and may be the OPPO in future) supports that frame rate 2) and thus eventually 24 hertz will be converted to 60hz 3) hence, under these conditions, I should focus on which device does this better than the others 4) in addition you comment that most times the difference is very negligeble to the extent that even sometimes 60hz may be prefered by some people, especialy when the 24 hertz to 60 hertz conversion is well-made by the relative device.


BTW, considering in mind that my TV does not support 24 hertz, if I enable the 1080/24 output setting in my PS3, does that mean that the PS3 will take care of the 24 to 60 hertz conversion? Conversly, if I disable that setting, then would my TV make such conversion?


Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MG428* /forum/post/15378000
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your comments.
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but basically you say that; 1) since my TV does not support 24 hertz, there is no way I can output the video in that frame rate even if my blu-rays discs and my blu-ray players (currently PS3 and may be the OPPO in future) supports that frame rate 2) and thus eventually 24 hertz will be converted to 60hz 3) hence, under these conditions, I should focus on which device does this better than the others 4) in addition you comment that most times the difference is very negligeble to the extent that even sometimes 60hz may be prefered by some people, especialy when the 24 hertz to 60 hertz conversion is well-made by the relative device.
> 
> 
> BTW, considering in mind that my TV does not support 24 hertz, if I enable the 1080/24 output setting in my PS3, does that mean that the PS3 will take care of the 24 to 60 hertz conversion? Conversly, if I disable that setting, then would my TV make such conversion?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your help.



1) True (technically you can output it but the display will not show a picture)

2) True

3) True

4) A very well-done conversion of 24fps to 60fps will introduce no or few visible artifacts. You can check these by using the HQV DVD among others. The difference is in fact not strking to many people who have seen nothing else all their lives and are happy. Videophiles who want the picture to look like the original film tend to prefer 24fps. Some are adamant about this. I think it often looks better but I can easily live without it. I have switched outputs from 24fps to 60 fps back and forth and with some material it matters more than others. The argument here isn't if it makes a visible difference, it does. It is whether that difference matters. The difference is not drammatic most of the time. Life does not end if you can't display 24fps. Part of the reason is that good processors like the Edge when coupled with good high quality displays produce such a stunning image that non-perfectionists are happy.


If you enable 24 fps on the PS3 it will play back 24fps if that is the format recorded on the disk. Your TV may not accept the signal at all if it sees 24fps and will not convert it. That's what 24fps competent means. If you output at 60 fps there is no point going back to 24fps if you could. Thus would only introduce another set of conversion errors. I may not understand the question. A TV that doesn't accept 24fps will do nothing, but one that will should look as good as the Edge because if 24fps is native, neither machine has any frame converison to do. Does that make sense? The choices are:


(24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->60 in Edge)--> 60 display

(24-->60 in player)-->(60fps-->60 in Edge)--> 60 display

(24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->24 in Edge)--> (24--> 60 in display)--> 60 display

(24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->24 in Edge)--> (24-->24 in display)-->24 display


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/15372517
> 
> 
> The Edge has two HDMI outputs one of which is audio only. You don't HAVE to run the video through the Denon.



But if you want to see the On Screen display from the Denon you do. I use the audio/video HDMI out from my EDGE to my Denon so I can see the Denon menus.


I have no problems bitstreaming the advanced codecs or sending multichannel PCM. But this just makes the EDGE better since it has both an audio only HDMI output and an audio/video HDMI output. It makes it more versatile for people to use depending on what their preferences are. Another reason why I have a second EDGE on the way to replace my VP50pro which now gets put in the tertiary setup.


----------



## AudioBear

Of course it's better and easier to go through the Denon but that may not always work. There are many stories on the forum where various combinations of gear don't play nice with one another on an HDMI chain. In that case, you can send audio only to the audio processor-pre-amp or receiver if you want.


You can also see the menus by taking the video monitor out from the audio unit and sending that to the Edge as an input. It is obviously not as easy or elegant a solution as going through the audio unit, but if you have HDMI handshake problems it can work.


I am in that situation and I find that I seldom need the menu and don't want the volume changes etc displayed on my screen so it's no big loss. One extra keystroke to select the menu input is the only difference.


----------



## Dah-Dee

I'd greatly appreciate any help in figuring out whether the Edge would be for me a wise investment -- I have a Pioneer PDP-6071HD plasma. I *think* it's a 1366x768 set, but I'm not sure whether it's one that reports 720 as native resolution. Would the Edge "work" with my Pioneer? Thanks for any input!


----------



## MG428




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/15378237
> 
> 
> 1) True (technically you can output it but the display will not show a picture)
> 
> 2) True
> 
> 3) True
> 
> 4) A very well-done conversion of 24fps to 60fps will introduce no or few visible artifacts. You can check these by using the HQV DVD among others. The difference is in fact not strking to many people who have seen nothing else all their lives and are happy. Videophiles who want the picture to look like the original film tend to prefer 24fps. Some are adamant about this. I think it often looks better but I can easily live without it. I have switched outputs from 24fps to 60 fps back and forth and with some material it matters more than others. The argument here isn't if it makes a visible difference, it does. It is whether that difference matters. The difference is not drammatic most of the time. Life does not end if you can't display 24fps. Part of the reason is that good processors like the Edge when coupled with good high quality displays produce such a stunning image that non-perfectionists are happy.
> 
> 
> If you enable 24 fps on the PS3 it will play back 24fps if that is the format recorded on the disk. Your TV may not accept the signal at all if it sees 24fps and will not convert it. That's what 24fps competent means. If you output at 60 fps there is no point going back to 24fps if you could. Thus would only introduce another set of conversion errors. I may not understand the question. A TV that doesn't accept 24fps will do nothing, but one that will should look as good as the Edge because if 24fps is native, neither machine has any frame converison to do. Does that make sense? The choices are:
> 
> 
> (24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->60 in Edge)--> 60 display
> 
> (24-->60 in player)-->(60fps-->60 in Edge)--> 60 display
> 
> (24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->24 in Edge)--> (24--> 60 in display)--> 60 display
> 
> (24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->24 in Edge)--> (24-->24 in display)-->24 display



Thank you so much. It could not be explained any better.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MG428* /forum/post/15377609
> 
> 
> That is correct. However, even in that case, I wonder whether my HDTV or the DVD player or the EDGE will take care of the upconversion?
> 
> 
> Let's exemlpify: Forget about the Denon. Imagine that my DVD player is hooked up to the EDGE and the EDGE is hooked up to my HDTV. According to what I read on the Internet all of my devices have thier own upconversion facilities. The question is: Which of these 3 devices will take care of the upconversion? Is there a way to know this? If so, and after realizing that either the DVD player or the HDTV takes care of the upconversion, is there a way to disable these devices' upconversion facilities? If not, is there a way to bypass them so that I will benefit from the EDGE's upconversion facilities?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Certainly...........


Your upconverting DVD player has a setting for what output resolution you want.... set it to 480P (not all DVD players will output 480i via HDMI.... if you use 480p then the PREP capability within the EDGE will take the 480p signal convert it back to 480i and then properly de-interlace the signal (not all DVD players do the de-interlace process correctly).


Then set the Edge to output the resolution that is your displays "native" resolution.


Under these circumstances the Edge will do all of the Heavy Lifting.


----------



## Dah-Dee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah-Dee* /forum/post/15378832
> 
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any help in figuring out whether the Edge would be for me a wise investment -- I have a Pioneer PDP-6071HD plasma. I *think* it's a 1366x768 set, but I'm not sure whether it's one that reports 720 as native resolution. Would the Edge "work" with my Pioneer? Thanks for any input!




I realize I probably didn't provide enough details; other system components include:


h/k AVR7200

PS3

Wii

Toshiba HD-XA1

Algolith Flea HDMI (Edge to replace this? In addition to?)

Scientific Atlanta HD cable box/DVR (Comcast)


I'd like something that would clean up cable channels and dvds; I've previously looked at the VP50Pro, but it's just too expensive.


My first concern is whether the 720/768 situation with the Pioneer will preclude maximum usefulness for this processor. Thanks for any help with this and any other issues you may see here.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dah-Dee* /forum/post/15379574
> 
> 
> I realize I probably didn't provide enough details; other system components include:
> 
> 
> h/k AVR7200
> 
> PS3
> 
> Wii
> 
> Toshiba HD-XA1
> 
> Algolith Flea HDMI (Edge to replace this? In addition to?)
> 
> Scientific Atlanta HD cable box/DVR (Comcast)
> 
> 
> I'd like something that would clean up cable channels and dvds; I've previously looked at the VP50Pro, but it's just too expensive.
> 
> 
> My first concern is whether the 720/768 situation with the Pioneer will preclude maximum usefulness for this processor. Thanks for any help with this and any other issues you may see here.



If you read back a few pages you will run across posts from Aaron..... he also has the Flea and uses it "with" the Edge. If I read his posts correctly I think Aaron actually sees more improvement from the Flea than he does the Edge.... YMMV.


----------



## AudioBear

I have a Flea and Edge and they work fine except you can only treat 2 channels with the Flea which should be placed before the Edge.


Many sets that are 768 are set up to accept (prefer or demand) a 720p signal; some accept a 1080i as well. Check the manual and specs on your Pioneer. Odds are you can ignore that 768. If the manual says accepts 720p don't worry about it.


----------



## Steve Carr

I just would like to confirm if the Edge can pass through LPCM to my Denon 2307CI. I am having some issues with my VP30 and this crazy thing is making some Very Loud Pitch Sounds coming out of the surrounds. I had to unplug my hdmi cable from it and ran it direct into the avr and no problems at all... I still would like to upgrade to an Edge...


Steve


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/15380034
> 
> 
> I just would like to confirm if the Edge can pass through LPCM to my Denon 2307CI.
> 
> Steve



Recent owner, but as far as I can tell the EDGE will pass whatever Audio you send it. I've two HDMI sources one with LPCM (PS3), one set to Bitstream (Sony BD350) - soon to be returning to LPCM btw, and an older Panasonic set to Component + Optical. All going to a DENON 889 (2309 in another guise) via the EDGE's HDMI Audio connector. No issues.


ted


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/15372275
> 
> 
> I've a BD350 which I'm making the rather large assumption operates similarily.
> 
> 
> I had to be sure *BD AUDIO SETTING* was set to *DIRECT* rather than *MIX* as that ouputs Bitstream only. As you likely know BD discs have a secondary audio stream that contains sound effects, commentaries etc. The only way to get this secondary stream is allowing the player to decode and mix the seperate streams and send them out as LPCM. If you don't want that and simply want the primary bitstream you have to tell the player not to do that as I believe that is the default mode - or else people will be wondereing where their menu bleeps and bongs went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ted



this is actually printed in the sony manual. when i first read it i couldn't believe this was actually what they meant, so i ignored it. thanks for giving me the courage to revisit this setting.


seems like sony is definitely trying to oversimplify things.


with the edge can go either way- you can do all defaults and it will mostly "just work" or you can tweak to your heart's content. no tweaking sony's, alas.


----------



## IMRNET

EDGE IR Receiver Window. Where is it located? I used a flashlight to find the IR window but can't locate it. I need to put an IR transmitter on the window for my RF remote to send signal to it since the Edge is going to be in a closet.


Thanks.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IMRNET* /forum/post/15380532
> 
> 
> EDGE IR Receiver Window. Where is it located? I used a flashlight to find the IR window but can't locate it. I need to put an IR transmitter on the window for my RF remote to send signal to it since the Edge is going to be in a closet.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



it's the hemispherical nipple thing next to the front HDMI port. hard to miss once you know what it is.


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/15380448
> 
> 
> Recent owner, but as far as I can tell the EDGE will pass whatever Audio you send it. I've two HDMI sources one with LPCM (PS3), one set to Bitstream (Sony BD350) - soon to be returning to LPCM btw, and an older Panasonic set to Component + Optical. All going to a DENON 889 (2309 in another guise) via the EDGE's HDMI Audio connector. No issues.
> 
> 
> ted



Ted,


Thanks for your input. I'll be picking one up as soon as I can off load this crazy VP30.


Steve


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MG428* /forum/post/15378888
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. It could not be explained any better.



Except for "(24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->24 in Edge)--> (24-->24 in display)-->24 display"

The display is not gong to be showing the content at 24fps. It would be unwatchable if it did. It would show 48fps, 60fps, 72fps, 96fps, 120fps, depending on what the display does.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15379784
> 
> 
> If you read back a few pages you will run across posts from Aaron..... he also has the Flea and uses it "with" the Edge. If I read his posts correctly I think Aaron actually sees more improvement from the Flea than he does the Edge.... YMMV.



The improvement is from the combination of both. Take either one out of the chain and the picture quality suffers greatly. It was the same with my VP50pro/EDGE combo too.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15380769
> 
> 
> Except for "(24-->24 in player)-->(24fps-->24 in Edge)--> (24-->24 in display)-->24 display"
> 
> The display is not gong to be showing the content at 24fps. It would be unwatchable if it did. It would show 48fps, 60fps, 72fps, 96fps, 120fps, depending on what the display does.



Aaronwt


That is of course correct but 24-->24 in the display meant that it could do whatever it wanted with 24. Lousy notation choice on my part, good point for you to pick up. It makes the final point here that somewhere along the line the 24fps is going to be converted to a higher frame rate. The tricky part is finding the device that does that best.


----------



## MG428




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/15380927
> 
> 
> Aaronwt
> 
> 
> That is of course correct but 24-->24 in the display meant that it could do whatever it wanted with 24. Lousy notation choice on my part, good point for you to pick up. It makes the final point here that somewhere along the line the 24fps is going to be converted to a higher frame rate. The tricky part is finding the device that does that best.



So as a non-videophile, how am I going to determine that? I currenctly have a Samsung LN-T5265F flat panel LCD HDTV, a U.S. PS3 and Denıon AVR-988. When I watch a blu-ray movie, which one takes care of the conversion of 24 hertz to 60 hertz and does it do such conversion well enough?


----------



## IMRNET

I am only using the Edge as a video processor and switch. The audio sources go directly to my Krell sound processor, since the Krell does not have HDMI input/output capability. For most sources, I have no problems with lip synch. However, with Blu-ray, it is quite noticeable. How do I synch this up if I'm not passing audio through the Edge or will I be forced to do this.


Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MG428* /forum/post/15381740
> 
> 
> So as a non-videophile, how am I going to determine that? I currenctly have a Samsung LN-T5265F flat panel LCD HDTV, a U.S. PS3 and Denıon AVR-988. When I watch a blu-ray movie, which one takes care of the conversion of 24 hertz to 60 hertz and does it do such conversion well enough?



The idea with having a Video Processor is to have it do everything and feed that signal to the TV. But it also depends on what your TV does with the signal. My TV converts everything to 120hz but it doesn't do 5:5 pulldown so it takes 24hz, and applies 3:2 pull down to get to 60hz and then doubles that to 120. Or takes a 60hz signal and doubles it.

Just try it both ways and use whichever you feel is best since the user of any device is the one that needs to be pleased with it's operation.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IMRNET* /forum/post/15381742
> 
> 
> I am only using the Edge as a video processor and switch. The audio sources go directly to my Krell sound processor, since the Krell does not have HDMI input/output capability. For most sources, I have no problems with lip synch. However, with Blu-ray, it is quite noticeable. How do I synch this up if I'm not passing audio through the Edge or will I be forced to do this.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Doesn't your sound processor handle delays? I know my last few receivers had adjustable audio delays. And currently that is how I delay the audio from my components. Although I could do it through the EDGE in my setup if I wanted to.

Otherwise if the processor doesn't have an audio delay, they used to sell a separate device to handle that job.


----------



## Munkeung

I've had audio dropout problem after upgrading to 1.1 and had to revert to 1.0.


I have the following equipment configuration.


Panasonic BD35 HDMI --> Edge --> Samsung DLP projector

Toshiba HD30 HDMI --> Edge --> Samsung DLP projector

HDTV ATSC Tuner HDMI --> Edge --> Samsung DLP projector

Popcornhour HDMI --> Edge --> Samsung DLP projector


Since the ATSC Tuner HDMI does not carry dd signal, the audio from the ATSC is routed into the coax input of Edge. All audio then routed to a Denon 2809 using Edge's audio only HDMI output.


Before upgrading to 1.1, the problem I had with the Edge was that the display would flash a few times after switching to a new source regardless of HDCP, note that the ATSC tuner and popcornhour don't have HDCP and would still flash. I did not have problem with the audio.


After upgrading to 1.1, I started having serious audio dropout from the blu ray, HDdvd and ATSC tuner, especially on blu ray with DD HD source. I then changed the blu ray and HDDVD player to internally decode and sent PCM to the Denon through the Edge and that would clear up the audio dropout. However, the dropout from ATSC tuner remains since it cannot internally decode anyting. During all of this, I could not detect any dropout from the Popcornhourn NMT even though it was sending DD through the Edge to the Denon.


BTW, if I bypass the Edge, everything is fine.


Anybody has suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt

I run everything through the EDGE then to a Denon 3808 then to my Samsung LED DLP without problems. Although I'm using the video/audio HDMI output from the EDGE. I don't use the audio only output.


I've never used the A30 with the EDGE, but I do use an XA2 and have used an A35 without any problems. And for BD playback I currently use a BD35, and previously a BD30 and PS3.


Also why doesn't your ATSC tuner carry DD over HDMI? All the HDMI boxes I've owned with ATSC tuners in them carried DD audio over HDMI.


What kind of ATSC tuner is it?


----------



## 1337H4X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/15380448
> 
> 
> Recent owner, but as far as I can tell the EDGE will pass whatever Audio you send it. I've two HDMI sources one with LPCM (PS3), one set to Bitstream (Sony BD350) - soon to be returning to LPCM btw, and an older Panasonic set to Component + Optical. All going to a DENON 889 (2309 in another guise) via the EDGE's HDMI Audio connector. No issues.
> 
> 
> ted



do you hear any difference between LPCM and Bitsream??


----------



## Gary J

They are bit-for-bit identical but you lose lossless secondary audio with bitstream.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15384979
> 
> 
> They are bit-for-bit identical but you lose lossless secondary audio with bitstream.



They might be bit for bit identical but they can sound different depending on how a receiver processes pcm and bitstreamed audio. With my Denon 3808, bitstreamed audio sounds better than the pcm audio.


----------



## Gary J

And Heidi Klum looks better than Gisele Bundchen.


----------



## Scottyman

aaronwt--

How does the Edge compare to the XA2's Reon?

Personally I see no difference between my Onkyo 876 and my XA2's performance. I'd like something that is noticeably better.

Is the Realta a vastly superior processor or are the differences too subtle?


----------



## a-LeXx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/15373664
> 
> 
> Based on experience with the beta testers and customer interaction, I would say that the automatic settings in EDGE work well for most customers most of the time. But there are always exceptions. It seems better to live with a little more complex product and have a solution for the exceptions.
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping me better understand the PAL deinterlacing issues.
> 
> 
> [email protected]




One more vote for including a manual DI option into the next FW release. I'm also from Germany and also have massive problems with the Edge not recognizing PAL material properly and applying wrong DI algorithms resulting in massive artifacting.


I'm really annoyed by this issue, so much I'm even considering dumping the Edge in a favor of a simple Faroudja-based AVR.


----------



## Munkeung




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15383122
> 
> 
> I run everything through the EDGE then to a Denon 3808 then to my Samsung LED DLP without problems. Although I'm using the video/audio HDMI output from the EDGE. I don't use the audio only output.
> 
> 
> I've never used the A30 with the EDGE, but I do use an XA2 and have used an A35 without any problems. And for BD playback I currently use a BD35, and previously a BD30 and PS3.
> 
> 
> Also why doesn't your ATSC tuner carry DD over HDMI? All the HDMI boxes I've owned with ATSC tuners in them carried DD audio over HDMI.
> 
> 
> What kind of ATSC tuner is it?



The ATSC tuner is a Radio Shack 'Accurian'. I couldn't get dd to pass thru the HDMI. What box you have that would pass DD. I recently bought a Samsung h260f from Ebay and I've not tried it yet. I read the manual and it's not clear if it would pass DD thru HDMI.


The curious thing is I reloaded 1.0 and everything works fine. BTW, the Samsung DLP projector is 720p. For BD35, A30 and ATSC tuner, I'm sending 1080i through the Edge and I'm sending 720p with NMT. Also, the 'Flashing' problem didn't go away with Version 1.1 although it seemed to 'flash' less.


I'm rethinking my setup but I hate to take the Edge out of the loop. I've a DVDO Ultra sitting in the closet right now and I really don't want another piece of equipment collecting dust. At least the Edge works well as a switch if I ignore the 'flashing'. The monoprice switch I had before wouldn't even pass 720p without sparkles with a 35' HDMI cable. I had to pass 1080i with the monoprice switch. Of course, that's is an entire different problem which is under control right now. I just want to get a handle on why 1.1 would make audio a problem for me especially the Edge is suppose to leave the audio signal 'untouched'.


I need help. Anybody has anything I should try?


----------



## aaronwt

Contact DVDO about the tuner model. Maybe they have some info about it and why it's not working properly with the EDGE.


According to this review

http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages_b/accurian.html 


The Accurian is supposed to send audio over HDMI.


And the manual

http://www.radioshack.com/graphics/u...3499_PM_EN.pdf 


lists that it handles audio and video over HDMI.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I just had my first audio drop out using an S3 through the Edge.


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyman* /forum/post/15385563
> 
> 
> aaronwt--
> 
> How does the Edge compare to the XA2's Reon?
> 
> Personally I see no difference between my Onkyo 876 and my XA2's performance. I'd like something that is noticeably better.
> 
> Is the Realta a vastly superior processor or are the differences too subtle?



I tried running my XA2 at 480P for SD content and letting the prep feature reinterlace and deinterlace the XA2 output. In a number of cases the Edge just makes a mess of it. The Edge tends to give more jaggies than the Reon in most situations. It does take the XA2 a second or two to detect the cadence. I found the best approach with the XA2 is to set it to Video mode. It will switch out on film content on its own. Having said all that there are scenes that cause XA2 to shimmer that the Edge handles well. I let the XA2 send 1080P to the Edge and I let the Panny BD 35 do its own deinterlacing as well. I set my Tivo HD to native mode so the Edge deinterlaces all interlaced content from it. I gave up on sending PC output to the Edge. It did nice work of deinterlacing an 8500GT but the Nvidia drivers make me crazy.


One of the big problems with the Edge is that Underscan is a global setting. Works ok for a PC, well at least an Nvidia based PC but it causes lots of artifacting. If you have underscanning set to on fto compensate for PC on one input you have use scaling to offset the underscan setting on the other inputs. If you check some test patterns you will see some moire and interfence as a result. Not a well thoughtout setup. I would love to you use the Edge but between the underscan/scaling problems it does not display 1080P properly with ATI Radeons, at the least the 2600HD, 2600XT and 3600HD I have tried. The fonts are multicolored. Strange behavior too because it will display weird stuff like 1600x1050 at 60Hz no problem.


----------



## cinema_revival

Been using the EDGE for a few days now and for some reason its started showing a flooded green screen with a Playstation 3.

 


To get back the true colour image I have to go into the video settings on the EDGE - never used to happen.


Whats causing the green flooding?


I am using firmware V1.1 with auto video settings and Gamemode on.


Monitor is NEC 24WMCX Hybrid.


----------



## Munkeung




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15387959
> 
> 
> Contact DVDO about the tuner model. Maybe they have some info about it and why it's not working properly with the EDGE.
> 
> 
> According to this review
> 
> http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages_b/accurian.html
> 
> 
> The Accurian is supposed to send audio over HDMI.
> 
> 
> And the manual
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/graphics/u...3499_PM_EN.pdf
> 
> 
> lists that it handles audio and video over HDMI.



It does send audio over HDMI but only in 2 channel PCM.


Anyway, that's not my main concern. My real problem is with the audio dropout with DD and DD-HD and firmware version 1.1. I will contact DVDO.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema_revival* /forum/post/15388833
> 
> 
> Been using the EDGE for a few days now and for some reason its started showing a flooded green screen with a Playstation 3.



at the risk of being annoying - maybe a loose cable? fired up my pj the other nite, had same screen (with my ps3 - no connection, other than coincidence).


turns out I'd bumped my red cable. reseated that, and viola!


course - if you only have that with PS3 - then maybe a funky PS3 cable?


----------



## evan98gt

When I use directv hd stb via hdmi to edge via hdmi and hdmi audio out to my onkyo 805 only gets a pcm signal. Cable is fine when I use hdmi from the stb to the rcvr the dobly signal is picked up Odd cause my Sony bluray 350

will send a Dolby TRU hd to edge via hdmi and using edge audio only hdmi out to the 805 works for all 7 channels? Optical from the stb to the 805 dolby work fine. Will the new firmware fix this problem?


----------



## cinema_revival




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15389626
> 
> 
> at the risk of being annoying - maybe a loose cable? fired up my pj the other nite, had same screen (with my ps3 - no connection, other than coincidence).
> 
> 
> turns out I'd bumped my red cable. reseated that, and viola!
> 
> 
> course - if you only have that with PS3 - then maybe a funky PS3 cable?



As I stated in the post I could return the true colour state by entering the video EDGE settings.


However I have now factory reset the EDGE and the colours are now normal when the PS3 boots. So whatever was causing the problem remains a mystery.


On a unrelated note I see the V1.1 firmware is alot more friendly when connecting the PS3 for online play - before the video sync went totally crazy for a second when joining a online game.


----------



## peterrudy

I am new to this thread since I recently purchased DVDO Edge and using it with Samsung BD1500, Cary Cinema11A and various other HDMI components like PS3, Oppo, HTPC etc., My Direct TV connected via HDMI is working great!


For the most part it has been working flawlessly, but I noticed periodic brief (few sec) Dolby True HD audio signal drop outs, while playing the disc "Kungfu Panda". I will post if I see problems with any other Bluray discs.


Did this problem happened to any one else in this thread?


Peter


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterrudy* /forum/post/15392217
> 
> 
> I am new to this thread since I recently purchased DVDO Edge and using it with Samsung BD1500, Cary Cinema11A and various other HDMI components like PS3, Oppo, HTPC etc., My Direct TV connected via HDMI is working great!
> 
> 
> For the most part it has been working flawlessly, but I noticed periodic brief (few sec) Dolby True HD audio signal drop outs, while playing the disc "Kungfu Panda". I will post if I see problems with any other Bluray discs.
> 
> 
> Did this problem happened to any one else in this thread?
> 
> 
> Peter



Yes, but no. I can't pass any HD audio. TrueHD and DTS-MA don't even pass a signal and PCM has messed up channels and no center at all. THis is just when I have my Flea and Edge in combination. They both work fine on their own so I don't know what's up. ABT said they'd look into it and a couple other issues I'm having and I haven't heard from them since. I'm not really happy about the CS I've received so far. They do answer my emails, but just to say they will look into the situation. The performance is great, but it can be a bit flakey for sure. I too get that green saturation at times and have dropouts over component HD inputs.


It really sucks not being able to use my Flea in the chain while using my BD player, since I use my BD player for SD with Source Direct. I really love the MNR from the Flea on SD DVD's.








I know many people are using the Flea and Edge together with no issues, I don't know whats up with my setup.


----------



## shingdaz

I didn't think bluray needs much MNR since it's too fine to be able to discern a noticable difference, and since there are no mpeg errors or compression noise on Bluray formats either. I use the Flea for SD cable broadcasts only since the flea only has 1 input and 2 outputs this leaves me to use a common aspect ratio not adjustable for movies *(where I remove black bars)


So far my HDMI audio issues via Flea to edge I've had for some time have subsided, I plugged in an extra optical cable from my Sat receiver into the edge...and for some reason HDMI audio input into the edge sync's up with my TV consistently now...where as before it would not output audio over HDMI..and I would be left with no sound forcing me to route an RCA cable to get sound from my cable box...I'm sort of puzzled as to why my cable box can sync up to my TV and pass audio via HDMI now that it has it's optical link connected also...I checked the Edges menu it's set to Audio input via HDMI ~not optical *in case I get any more drop out issues. Turning my TV off and back on or switching sources would cuase me to loose HDMI audio, which worked if I toggled the TV on or off 2-3 times.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema_revival* /forum/post/15388833
> 
> 
> Been using the EDGE for a few days now and for some reason its started showing a flooded green screen with a Playstation 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get back the true colour image I have to go into the video settings on the EDGE - never used to happen.
> 
> 
> Whats causing the green flooding?
> 
> 
> I am using firmware V1.1 with auto video settings and Gamemode on.
> 
> 
> Monitor is NEC 24WMCX Hybrid.



Looks like the Edge is outputting RGB and your TV is expecting Component over HDMI - my Pio Plasma Monitor uses a manual selection option for this and a couple of times it has reverted to Component (why it doesn't auto detect I dont know) which produces a similar effect.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15392421
> 
> 
> Yes, but no. I can't pass any HD audio. TrueHD and DTS-MA don't even pass a signal and PCM has messed up channels and no center at all. THis is just when I have my Flea and Edge in combination. They both work fine on their own so I don't know what's up. ABT said they'd look into it and a couple other issues I'm having and I haven't heard from them since. I'm not really happy about the CS I've received so far. They do answer my emails, but just to say they will look into the situation. The performance is great, but it can be a bit flakey for sure. I too get that green saturation at times and have dropouts over component HD inputs.
> 
> 
> It really sucks not being able to use my Flea in the chain while using my BD player, since I use my BD player for SD with Source Direct. I really love the MNR from the Flea on SD DVD's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many people are using the Flea and Edge together with no issues, I don't know whats up with my setup.



The Flea won't pass multichannel PCM audio even though technically it should. It's not HDMI 1.3 so bitstream HBR audio shouldn't be expected to work.


The Flea also converts RGB input to PC levels at output so you'll need to account for that either with the Edge or at your display.


----------



## messar

Does anyone know if there are discrete IR codes available for the audio delay adjustment? I'd like to have a one button up-down, instead of going through a menu. I'm using a nevo remote if it matters.


Thanks,


matt


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15393220
> 
> 
> The Flea won't pass multichannel PCM audio even though technically it should. It's not HDMI 1.3 so bitstream HBR audio shouldn't be expected to work.
> 
> 
> The Flea also converts RGB input to PC levels at output so you'll need to account for that either with the Edge or at your display.



I was running my Pioneer BD player through the Flea before I got the Edge and had no audio issues before. Some reason the combo of the Flea and Edge created this problem. Like I said, if I take one out, the problem is gone, both together and I get no HD audio. My Flea has no issues with PCM or bitstreaming HBR audio by itself.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15394547
> 
> 
> I was running my Pioneer BD player through the Flea before I got the Edge and had no audio issues before. Some reason the combo of the Flea and Edge created this problem. Like I said, if I take one out, the problem is gone, both together and I get no HD audio. My Flea has no issues with PCM or bitstreaming HBR audio by itself.



You are obviously mistaken on the bitstreaming of HBR audio as the Flea is HDMI 1.1. The Flea has never passed multichannel PCM audio properly either or at least I've never heard anyone report it to work properly and it didn't for me. If the Flea truly does pass MPCM for you on its own, consider yourself lucky.







Maybe you should check again. If you were "having no problems" before, likely you were passing bitstream legacy audio through the Flea.


That said, the Edge does have some issues with multichannel PCM and certain avr's.


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema_revival* /forum/post/15388833
> 
> 
> Been using the EDGE for a few days now and for some reason its started showing a flooded green screen with a Playstation 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats causing the green flooding?



That looks like an HDMI handshaking issue. Change inputs momentarily (on the TV) and see if that doesn't clear it up.


A_C


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15393220
> 
> 
> The Flea won't pass multichannel PCM audio even though technically it should. It's not HDMI 1.3 so bitstream HBR audio shouldn't be expected to work.
> 
> 
> The Flea also converts RGB input to PC levels at output so you'll need to account for that either with the Edge or at your display.



There is no need to use the FLEA with BD or HD DVD anyway. Just connect those devices straight to the EDGE.

Plus the FLEA cannot handle video higher than 1080P24.

I know when my BD player plays a disc with 1080i content, it outputs it at 1080P60(unless I go into the settings and change output to 1080i which I'm not going to do).

I only use my FLEA with all my broadcast boxes(Series 3 TiVos and FIOS HD STB ) and my VUDU box(which max output is also 1080P24)


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15395616
> 
> 
> There is no need to use the FLEA with BD or HD DVD anyway. Just connect those devices straight to the EDGE.
> 
> Plus the FLEA cannot handle video higher than 1080P24.
> 
> I know when my BD player plays a disc with 1080i content, it outputs it at 1080P60(unless I go into the settings and change output to 1080i which I'm not going to do).
> 
> I only use my FLEA with all my broadcast boxes(Series 3 TiVos and FIOS HD STB ) and my VUDU box(which max output is also 1080P24)




Its seems everyone has a differing opinion on bluray-SD outputs into the Edge. One poster on this thread *can't remeber who ~ showed images of feathering or stutering when a progressive signal was fed into the edge, it didn't de-interlace properly and showed doubling of on screen characters when scrolling across the screen, although it didn't seem to do that with 1080i fed into it...I guess each his own liking or compatibility, since each source could de-interlace differently in terms of freq'y etc.


----------



## aaronwt

The only progressive signals I use are 720P and 1080P.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15395440
> 
> 
> You are obviously mistaken on the bitstreaming of HBR audio as the Flea is HDMI 1.1. The Flea has never passed multichannel PCM audio properly either or at least I've never heard anyone report it to work properly and it didn't for me. If the Flea truly does pass MPCM for you on its own, consider yourself lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should check again. If you were "having no problems" before, likely you were passing bitstream legacy audio through the Flea.
> 
> 
> That said, the Edge does have some issues with multichannel PCM and certain avr's.



Now that I think about it, I did used to have the Flea AFTER my AVR!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15395616
> 
> 
> There is no need to use the FLEA with BD or HD DVD anyway. Just connect those devices straight to the EDGE.
> 
> Plus the FLEA cannot handle video higher than 1080P24.
> 
> I know when my BD player plays a disc with 1080i content, it outputs it at 1080P60(unless I go into the settings and change output to 1080i which I'm not going to do).
> 
> I only use my FLEA with all my broadcast boxes(Series 3 TiVos and FIOS HD STB ) and my VUDU box(which max output is also 1080P24)



I use my Pioneer 51 Source Direct for SD DVD's. I either have to forget about the Flea for SD or rewire everything everytime I watch an SD DVD.


But that solves it, it's the Flea and nothing to do with the Edge. I never new it was only HDMI 1.1.


----------



## Bytehoven

Is it possible a future update for the Edge could provide?


1080p24 @ 48hz

1080p24 @ 72hz

1080p24 @ 96hz


----------



## Gary J

You're display does not do the same thing?


----------



## Bytehoven

Hi Gary...


I have a Sony HW10 and I honestly do not know what the projector does with a 1080p24 signal.


In the past, some projectors that said they supported 24p, actually add 2:3 pulldown and display the signal at 60hz.


The funny thing, 1080p60 from the Panasonic BD55K actually looks better than 1080p24 from the player as far as motion artifacts on quicker camera moves.


I have tried sending 1080i60 from the player to the Edge and the projector to see if they could resolve the motion a little finer, but so far without success.


----------



## jonm42

I have just injected an EDGE via HDMI between my FiOS 6416 and 40XBR2 and even when both of them are thinking they are off, the EDGE LED stays blue, indicating it's processing. This strikes me as odd. Folks? Thanks.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15399058
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sony HW10 and I honestly do not know what the projector does with a 1080p24 signal.
> 
> 
> .



I'd say it's about 95 percent certain that it displays p24 @ 96hz just like the other more recent Sony pj's do. My vw50 does and that's 100 percent certain.









My vw50 won't accept 1080p48 or 1080p72 (no reason to really).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/15399058
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing, 1080p60 from the Panasonic BD55K actually looks better than 1080p24 from the player as far as motion artifacts on quicker camera moves.
> 
> 
> I have tried sending 1080i60 from the player to the Edge and the projector to see if they could resolve the motion a little finer, but so far without success.



Does not surprise me. I would think you would always want to pull native 24p from the player then decide between 24 or 60 from the Edge. I always thought 24fps was over rated anyway.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15399631
> 
> 
> I always thought 24fps was over rated anyway.



That's what I used to think too.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15399903
> 
> 
> That's what I used to think too.



Let me guess. You also used to think decoding HD audio in the player and AVR is the same too.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15400050
> 
> 
> Let me guess. You also used to think decoding HD audio in the player and AVR is the same too.



Yep, and still do.










1080p24 doesn't make that much of a difference until you get "un-accustomed" to 3:2 judder. Once your visual memory is "aware" then it becomes more objectionable. Not unwatchable, but more objectionable. It certainly will be more noticeable with larger screen size/viewing distance ratios as well.


----------



## Bytehoven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15399503
> 
> 
> I'd say it's about 95 percent certain that it displays p24 @ 96hz just like the other more recent Sony pj's do. My vw50 does and that's 100 percent certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vw50 won't accept 1080p48 or 1080p72 (no reason to really).



I believe you are right but I am not sure.


Then the VW80 & VW200 would use dark frame insertion fake 24/48/72hz, although it's a little more complicated than that, but still the idea is to allow for dark frames to give the eye a resting state rather than see 4:4 reproduction of the 24 frames at 96hz.


I'm just wondering what the HW10 would do with a 48hz signal. It might bump it up to 96hz, or it might leave it alone. I'd love to experiment.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15400147
> 
> 
> Yep, and still do.



The Marketing Dept's. dream.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15400147
> 
> 
> 1080p24 doesn't make that much of a difference until you get "un-accustomed" to 3:2 judder. Once your visual memory is "aware" then it becomes more objectionable. Not unwatchable, but more objectionable. It certainly will be more noticeable with larger screen size/viewing distance ratios as well.



Could be but I've seen too many people raise doubts.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15400490
> 
> 
> The Marketing Dept's. dream.



Had a few tonight? Just kidding.


My response suggested that I have not and still do not believe in any audible difference in bitstream vs. PCM. What do you take me for, a snake oil salesman?


Anyhow, the economy sure could use the boost.










1080p24 convincing will just have to wait. All in good time, my friend.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15400050
> 
> 
> Let me guess. You also used to think decoding HD audio in the player and AVR is the same too.



Meaning you do not now. But yes I have had a few so perhaps I am







.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15400710
> 
> 
> Had a few tonight? Just kidding.
> 
> 
> My response suggested that I have not and still do not believe in any audible difference in bitstream vs. PCM. What do you take me for, a snake oil salesman?
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the economy sure could use the boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p24 convincing will just have to wait. All in good time, my friend.



I could be convinced about p24. It's kind of like Audyssey Room EQ. At first I thought is that all there is? Weeks later I tried turning it off and it was - I used to listen to that?


----------



## smaybee

I have had the following experience with Edge 1.1 firmware. Installed easily, nice simple method of firmware upgrade. I notice the following problems/annoyances. With firmware 1.0 I got a single flash when switching channels on my H20 DirecTV receiver. With 1.1 I get 2 flashes, annoying but not too serious. I am getting a square of noise (about 1" square on a 52" display) on at least one 480i channel rather than a part of the picture, it is intermittent but often there. It is located in the lower right corner of the scaled picture next to the right pillar bar. I never noticed it with firmware 1.0 but I am not sure it wasn't there. Finally, it hasn't fixed another problem I saw with 1.0 firmware. That is, that if I turn on a higher priority input (in this case my Oppo DVD player) it switches properly to that input (when using auto input mode) but when the Oppo is turned off it fails to revert to the still active H20 input.

Other than these problems I am extremely happy with the Edge. As, one poster said earlier in this thread with a good quality SD DVD playing in the Oppo, the scaled result on my display looks to my eyes to be nearly as good as a HD DVD source.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15400147
> 
> 
> yep, and still do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p24 doesn't make that much of a difference until you get "un-accustomed" to 3:2 judder. Once your visual memory is "aware" then it becomes more objectionable. Not unwatchable, but more objectionable. It certainly will be more noticeable with larger screen size/viewing distance ratios as well.



+ 1


when i first got a display that could receive 24 Hz i would switch the edge nbetween 24 and 60 back and forth over and over. the difference was not immediately apparent since i've lived in north america all my life and the effects of 3:2 pulldown were pretty invisible to me. but now after methodically using 24 with *all* film-based content (blu-ray, broadcast, whetever) for a few weeks i can spot telecine judder instantly. not intensely *annoying*, just really noticeable once your eye is ready to see it.


----------



## Monkey_Man

I'm running a setup with a fixed anamorphic lens (CH). I read that this unit will do the vertical expansion, but what about horizontal squeeze for 4:3 and 16:9 on a fixed A-lens setup on 2.35:1 screen?


My main reason to get this is aspect ratio control or I'm I better of getting a lumagen hdp?


----------



## Tom899

I'm considering a DVDO Edge within a few weeks. I would like a recommendation of a good internet store to purchase. I'm not necessarily looking for the best price, but more so looking for good packaging, maybe real people that answer the phone, and customer service.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## bowlbyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14362338
> 
> 
> There are discrete codes for outputting 1080p-24 and 1080p-60 (as well as all other default formats) although EDGE will not switch automatically based on the content. This is done so that a typical consumer will not have to deal with a display syncing/resyncing as they are watching a film on broadcast TV with video-based commercials.



Josh or anyone that can answer,


I recently purchased the DVDO Edge device and if I plug my HDMI cable directly from the PS3 into a JVC RS10 1080P Projector, the RS10 picks it up as 1080P/24 and 12 bit true color (using a 24P disk...the new batman in this case). When I go through the EDGE device, the Edge sees the input as 1080P/24 coming from the PS3, but outputs to the projector at 1080i60 8 bit color using auto settings (it is supposed to pick the best format for your display device). The Projector can display what format is coming in. I can force the EDGE to 1080P/24, but then it uses that setting for everything including sattelite and games, unless you change it manaully...which is a pain. I have called their tech support and are looking into it, but I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same thing. I also thought it interesting that it chose 1080i to send to the projector from my satellite since the projector can do 1080P. It is almost as if the EDGE device isn't really understanding what the projector can do.

I thought it was supposed to pick the best format for the projector (1080P/24 for a 1080P/24 movie) or 1080P/60 for everything else.


Thanks in advance.

PS: I did up load the latest firmware.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## bowlbyd

B&H is great because they have a no hassle return policy and you can contact EDGE directly for technical support.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowlbyd* /forum/post/15419752
> 
> 
> Josh or anyone that can answer,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the DVDO Edge device and if I plug my HDMI cable directly from the PS3 into a JVC RS10 1080P Projector, the RS10 picks it up as 1080P/24 and 12 bit true color (using a 24P disk...the new batman in this case). When I go through the EDGE device, the Edge sees the input as 1080P/24 coming from the PS3, but outputs to the projector at 1080i60 8 bit color using auto settings (it is supposed to pick the best format for your display device). The Projector can display what format is coming in. I can force the EDGE to 1080P/24, but then it uses that setting for everything including sattelite and games, unless you change it manaully...which is a pain. I have called their tech support and are looking into it, but I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same thing. I also thought it interesting that it chose 1080i to send to the projector from my satellite since the projector can do 1080P. It is almost as if the EDGE device isn't really understanding what the projector can do.
> 
> I thought it was supposed to pick the best format for the projector (1080P/24 for a 1080P/24 movie) or 1080P/60 for everything else.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS: I did up load the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



USe the 1:1 Frame Rate feature in the advanced settings menu. Set output to 1080P60 and enable 1:1 Frame Rate. Then when you have a 1080P24 source, it will output at 1080P24. Everything else will output as 1080P60.


You can also set the colorspace output. i leave mine set on 422 output since that is what the EDGE uses internally.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowlbyd* /forum/post/15420452
> 
> 
> B&H is great because they have a no hassle return policy and you can contact EDGE directly for technical support.



Thanks for the recommendation, I appreciate it.


Tom


----------



## bowlbyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15421209
> 
> 
> USe the 1:1 Frame Rate feature in the advanced settings menu. Set output to 1080P60 and enable 1:1 Frame Rate. Then when you have a 1080P24 source, it will output at 1080P24. Everything else will output as 1080P60.
> 
> 
> You can also set the colorspace output. i leave mine set on 422 output since that is what the EDGE uses internally.



Aaron,


Great advice, the 1:1 Frame rate worked as advertised. Unfortunately, the color space is still coming through as 8 bit and not 12 bit no matter which color space I choose. Do you have the same projector/setup (i.e. PS3) and are you getting 12 bit color?


Thanks again.


----------



## Nappy Priest

Hi all,


I don't mean to hijack this thread, but can anyone point me to a specific page where I can see what others use for their EDGE settings? I have just hooked mine up and I'm a little underwhelmed by the improvement. I've played with the noise reduction, picture sharpening, and edge sharpening settings, but I can't say that I see any improvement to SD channels (I have cable TV), which was my main reason for getting the EDGE. Any pointers or advice much appreciated.


Thanks, and happy new year!


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15418658
> 
> 
> I'm considering a DVDO Edge within a few weeks. I would like a recommendation of a good internet store to purchase. I'm not necessarily looking for the best price, but more so looking for good packaging, maybe real people that answer the phone, and customer service.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



I got mine form OneCall for $599 including shipping - delivery was fast and hassle free.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15423842
> 
> 
> I can't say that I see any improvement to SD channels (I have cable TV)



I tweaked all the settings and there were no improvements for me either with that source. In fact my picture is better without the Edge.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15423856
> 
> 
> I got mine form OneCall for $599 including shipping - delivery was fast and hassle free.



Great price!


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15423856
> 
> 
> I got mine form OneCall for $599 including shipping - delivery was fast and hassle free.



We're not supposed to discuss pricing here but onecall is a great option. Unfortunately they are sold out ot the moment.


Another terrific option is our very own AVScience store. Just hit the link in the upper left or give them a call.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/15424313
> 
> 
> We're not supposed to discuss pricing here but onecall is a great option. Unfortunately they are sold out ot the moment.
> 
> 
> Another terrific option is our very own AVScience store. Just hit the link in the upper left or give them a call.



Sorry!! - should've read the rules first, I s'ppose


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/15424313
> 
> 
> We're not supposed to discuss pricing here but onecall is a great option. Unfortunately they are sold out ot the moment.
> 
> 
> Another terrific option is our very own AVScience store. Just hit the link in the upper left or give them a call.



I just emailed Jason at the store.....


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15423984
> 
> 
> I tweaked all the settings and there were no improvements for me either with that source. In fact my picture is better without the Edge.



Well that's a bummer to hear. I relied on all the reviews' unequivocal statements such as "Although this is not the same as watching your DVDs or other standard definition sources in true-high definition, you will experience increased detail and color you didn't think was possible" when I decided to buy it. I know I have a high quality TV, so I can't help but think (hope?) that the professionals who reviewed it somehow set theirs up differently/better than I have.










What TV do you have, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15425309
> 
> 
> Well that's a bummer to hear. I relied on all the reviews' unequivocal statements such as "Although this is not the same as watching your DVDs or other standard definition sources in true-high definition, you will experience increased detail and color you didn't think was possible" when I decided to buy it. I know I have a high quality TV, so I can't help but think (hope?) that the professionals who reviewed it somehow set theirs up differently/better than I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What TV do you have, if you don't mind my asking?



well hold on- you said you were underwhelmed by the improvement on SD TV not SD DVDs. so both you, Gary J, *and* the unequivocal promotional statements can all be correct at the same time. SD TV is kind of a crap source and the edge doesn't do a lot for it. i see some improvement, others don't: either way, i would agree there's not a lot of "wow" factor there.


but i will say there's a little more improvement to be had with SD *DVD*. again, i'm not sure this qualifies as "wow"-worthy, but it can help more there i think than with TV.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15425642
> 
> 
> well hold on- you said you were underwhelmed by the improvement on SD TV not SD DVDs. so both you, Gary J, *and* the unequivocal promotional statements can all be correct at the same time. SD TV is kind of a crap source and the edge doesn't do a lot for it. i see some improvement, others don't: either way, i would agree there's not a lot of "wow" factor there.
> 
> 
> but i will say there's a little more improvement to be had with SD *DVD*. again, i'm not sure this qualifies as "wow"-worthy, but it can help more there i think than with TV.



I realize that the SD signal has very little information and I did not expect the EDGE to create detail out of thin air - but I'm not seeing ANY improvement. I didn't think I'd go WOW, but I thought I'd see less halos around edges and no more intermittent jaggies - at the very least, less noise. Oh well, I guess I'll try to limit my TV watching to the HD channels.


----------



## stretch437

oh and in answer to your question, i personally leave most of those contols set to 0 most of the time. i'll leave mosquito on low by default maybe, and for SD DVD's with artifical EE baked-in, i'll turn edge enhancement negative a lot (-25? -50?) whereas for blu-ray i might even go the other way and sharpen it up (maybe +10? +20?). unlike the brightness or contrast controls which are very sensitive in the world of digital levels, there's no real "cliff edge" threshold at which an EE or Detail setting will suddenly trip you over into some new world. the effects are very gradual and you can use big numbers to see what you are doing. but the *real* answer to your original question is for SD TV i leave it all at zero (or once again MNR low and everything else zero) and just take my lumps - there's only so much you can do. i literally sit further away (as the designers of the NTSC spec assumed i should).


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15425723
> 
> 
> I realize that the SD signal has very little information and I did not expect the EDGE to create detail out of thin air - but I'm not seeing ANY improvement. I didn't think I'd go WOW, but I thought I'd see less halos around edges and no more intermittent jaggies - at the very least, less noise. Oh well, I guess I'll try to limit my TV watching to the HD channels.



i suppose you could try a really negative setting for edge enhancement. you lose a little "detail" but as you say this is not a highly detailed source.


i can't personally speak about competing products from experience (and besides, this thread is not really about those products), but at one time there were other products perhaps better suited to cleaning up noise in SD. some people even use a combination of the edge with these products.


----------



## Nappy Priest

Thank you.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15425309
> 
> 
> Well that's a bummer to hear. I relied on all the reviews' unequivocal statements such as "Although this is not the same as watching your DVDs or other standard definition sources in true-high definition, you will experience increased detail and color you didn't think was possible" when I decided to buy it. I know I have a high quality TV, so I can't help but think (hope?) that the professionals who reviewed it somehow set theirs up differently/better than I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What TV do you have, if you don't mind my asking?



SD DVD is the sweet spot for these processors and there is some improvement there. For the overly compressed SD broadcast signals the picture is actually worse on my Panasonic 1080p plasma which seems to have better processing than the Edge for these signals. For all HD, broadcast or otherwise, I see no improvement. As I have said before I believe the processing in both sources and displays is getting a lot better these days.


----------



## HarveyJCrouch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15426693
> 
> 
> SD DVD is the sweet spot for these processors and there is some improvement there. For the overly compressed SD broadcast signals the picture is actually worse on my Panasonic 1080p plasma which seems to have better processing than the Edge for these signals. For all HD, broadcast or otherwise, I see no improvement. As I have said before I believe the processing in both sources and displays is getting a lot better these days.



Well I guess I'm confused . I'm new to video processors , but I was looking for this to improve video from Directv . The following is from DVDO's website


Precision Deinterlacing of Standard Definition and High Definition signals to give the highest quality video from all interlaced sources including most cable, satellite and over-the-air broadcasts


Dramatically Improves Video Quality of improperly processed video by sources such as a DVD player, Blu-ray, or cable/satellite box, using DVDO's exclusive PReP - Progressive ReProcessing


If these statements are not accurate , then the edge is not for me I guess.

Can any one help me decide on this ? Thanks !!!!


----------



## Gary J

Depends on their (and your) definition of "highest quality video" and "Dramatically Improves". Your best bet is to buy a returnable unit IMO.


----------



## HarveyJCrouch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15427509
> 
> 
> Depends on their (and your) definition of "highest quality video" and "Dramatically Improves". Your best bet is to buy a returnable unit IMO.



I will look into a returnable unit . I noticed in your setup you list the DVDO V50

Did it improve you video a lot ? Do you think the V50 is better than the edge ?


----------



## Gary J

The VP50 is on my HT setup and yes I like it. Yes it is better than the Edge and should be for the cost. It is a lot more customizable for more complex setups.


----------



## HarveyJCrouch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15427766
> 
> 
> The VP50 is on my HT setup and yes I like it. Yes it is better than the Edge and should be for the cost. It is a lot more customizable for more complex setups.



I did a quick search and I can pick up a refurbishment VP50 for 200 more than the edge . In your experience with both units is it worth the extra cost . I am mainly trying to improve my Directv signal and watch DVD's from time to time

but most of the time it is TV we watch . My TV is the Sony SXRD 2000 60"

Thanks


----------



## Gary J

Again don't expect a whole lot with SD broadcast TV but if you feel confident about the the condition of the VP50 for 200 more I would sure go for it speaking for myself.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15428021
> 
> 
> Again don't expect a whole lot with SD broadcast TV but if you feel confident about the the condition of the VP50 for 200 more I would sure go for it speaking for myself.



Although.....


with the SXRD, is he going to need the extra features and flexibility of the VP50? and, possibly, could he be better served with an Edge, taking advantage of the MNR and EE, DE?


just throwing that out, since I've pretty much replaced my VP50 with the Edge. The VP50 is primarily being used as a toslink to coax digital audio convertor in my 2nd theater.







- really - if I had a 2nd Edge, I'd be using it, for sure, instead of the VP50.


the 50 is far better for custom resolutions and timings - which, afaik, are of prime importance when dealing with CRT pjs...


Me - if I could flog my 50 for a few hundred more than an Edge, shoot - I'd be jumping at it.


My 2 cents - as they say, YMMV.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15428140
> 
> 
> Although.....
> 
> 
> with the SXRD, is he going to need the extra features and flexibility of the VP50? and, possibly, could he be better served with an Edge, taking advantage of the MNR and EE, DE?



Although.....


How many times have you seen where people are leaving those at 0 because they see little or no affect? And he says he watches a lot of SD broadcast so there is the scaling issue. Come to think of it most of the time you see people fooling with those settings they're trying to get rid of the damn ringing.


Feel free to disagree.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowlbyd* /forum/post/15423077
> 
> 
> Aaron,
> 
> 
> Great advice, the 1:1 Frame rate worked as advertised. Unfortunately, the color space is still coming through as 8 bit and not 12 bit no matter which color space I choose. Do you have the same projector/setup (i.e. PS3) and are you getting 12 bit color?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I think it outputs in 10 bit at 422. I know on mine it shows as 8 bit for RGB and 444, but 422 doesn't show the bit depth in my Denon 3808. It does it's internal processing in 422 and at 10bit(if i remember correctly).


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15428140
> 
> 
> Although.....
> 
> 
> with the SXRD, is he going to need the extra features and flexibility of the VP50? and, possibly, could he be better served with an Edge, taking advantage of the MNR and EE, DE?
> 
> 
> just throwing that out, since I've pretty much replaced my VP50 with the Edge. The VP50 is primarily being used as a toslink to coax digital audio convertor in my 2nd theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - really - if I had a 2nd Edge, I'd be using it, for sure, instead of the VP50.
> 
> 
> the 50 is far better for custom resolutions and timings - which, afaik, are of prime importance when dealing with CRT pjs...
> 
> 
> Me - if I could flog my 50 for a few hundred more than an Edge, shoot - I'd be jumping at it.
> 
> 
> My 2 cents - as they say, YMMV.



I picked up a second EDGE with the recent sale so now I need to figure out what to do with my VP50pro.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15427766
> 
> 
> The VP50 is on my HT setup and yes I like it. Yes it is better than the Edge and should be for the cost. It is a lot more customizable for more complex setups.



Could you expound on that a bit? Is the VP50 better than the Edge because the scaling/deinterlacing/EE/DE is better on the VP50? Or is the VP50 better because it is more customizable?


Brian


----------



## barry728




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bowlbyd* /forum/post/15420452
> 
> 
> B&H is great because they have a no hassle return policy and you can contact EDGE directly for technical support.



Hidef Lifestyles/Amazon charged me 15% to return mine, $90 plus $27 postage.


----------



## ghislain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15426693
> 
> 
> SD DVD is the sweet spot for these processors and there is some improvement there. For the overly compressed SD broadcast signals the picture is actually worse on my Panasonic 1080p plasma which seems to have better processing than the Edge for these signals. For all HD, broadcast or otherwise, I see no improvement. As I have said before I believe the processing in both sources and displays is getting a lot better these days.



I am seriously considering the Edge myself to get the most out of my sources. However after having read above (and other) statements in this thread I feel unsure to what the benefit would be since the emphasis here is entirely HD - no standard analogue SD TV here anymore.

I guess in the end it all boils down to which device offers the better solution as to deinterlacing and scaling - I feel the PQ is already very good - and therefore it is a different story for every one of us.

Sources here:

BDP-51FD (Blu Ray)

XE1 (XA2 - HD&SD DVD)

ADB-5810CX (SD-HD Cable box)

all connected via HDMI to a calibrated Panasonic TH50PZ70 (1080p).


I do not know what SoC is exactly used in the ADB cable box put PQ wise both Pioneer (propriatary SoC) and Toshiba (Reon) offer outstanding results.

Has anyone been able to determine if there is any improvement in comparable setups with having an Edge in the chain? What do you guys think?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/15429564
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering the Edge myself to get the most out of my sources. However after having read above (and other) statements in this thread I feel unsure to what the benefit would be since the emphasis here is entirely HD - no standard analogue SD TV here anymore.
> 
> I guess in the end it all boils down to which device offers the better solution as to deinterlacing and scaling - I feel the PQ is already very good - and therefore it is a different story for every one of us.
> 
> Sources here:
> 
> BDP-51FD (Blu Ray)
> 
> XE1 (XA2 - HD&SD DVD)
> 
> ADB-5810CX (SD-HD Cable box)
> 
> all connected via HDMI to a calibrated Panasonic TH50PZ70 (1080p).
> 
> 
> I do not know what SoC is exactly used in the ADB cable box put PQ wise both Pioneer (propriatary SoC) and Toshiba (Reon) offer outstanding results.
> 
> Has anyone been able to determine if there is any improvement in comparable setups with having an Edge in the chain? What do you guys think?



I did an A/B with laserdiscs and reported results in a previous post. The Edge gave a deeper black than feeding the TV directly (a PRO-111, no slouch itself). That was the most obvious thing to me.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/15428517
> 
> 
> Could you expound on that a bit? Is the VP50 better than the Edge because the scaling/deinterlacing/EE/DE is better on the VP50? Or is the VP50 better because it is more customizable?
> 
> 
> Brian



It's a mix. EE/DE, etc. made little difference for me. Scaling has issues in the Edge that can not be fixed because it is in hardware not firmware. To me, the deinterlacing in both is excellent. Yes the VP50 is much more customizable (resolutions per output, etc., check their web site). Again, the VP50 costs a lot more. Much depends on the complexity of your setup and what you want out of a video processor. There is also competition. There is currently one very knowledgeable contributor to this thread playing in another ballpark.







There is competition from processors in source devices, displays and even AVRs. The ability to audition a device would be the ideal situation to be in. All just one little IMHO. There are many other, differing opinions.







Me - I like my VP50.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15371097
> 
> 
> Hi, Larry !
> 
> 
> Yes, it was the same with 1.0...
> 
> 
> But 1.1 fixed some audio dropout issues for me.
> 
> 
> I would really love to get a manual choice of the deinterlacing mode to try to fix that.
> 
> 
> And as the EDGE would still be not able to handle special resolutions, there would still be a significant difference to the VP50...
> 
> 
> BTW: I still have trouble to mail to [email protected] .
> 
> As soon as I try to write some more words, the mailbot stops it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for giving my problem some thoughts !
> 
> 
> Best regards and Merry Christmas !
> 
> 
> maier2505



@LThom


Hi, Larry !


Meanwhile I am able to put out 576i to the EDGE...

And it still has big problems to log the Deinterlacer on the Video Content.


Currently I am forced to use the STBs internal Deinterlacer to make the EDGE work with PAL. And that can not be the solution if I invested in an external video processor...


Please go for a quick solution concerning the manual selection of a deinterlacing mode.


I would like to offer being a beta tester for such a Firmware version


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## ghislain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15430131
> 
> 
> It's a mix. EE/DE, etc. made little difference for me. Scaling has issues in the Edge that can not be fixed because it is in hardware not firmware. To me, the deinterlacing in both is excellent. Yes the VP50 is much more customizable (resolutions per output, etc., check their web site). Again, the VP50 costs a lot more. Much depends on the complexity of your setup and what you want out of a video processor. There is also competition. There is currently one very knowledgeable contributor to this thread playing in another ballpark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is competition from processors in source devices, displays and even AVRs. The ability to audition a device would be the ideal situation to be in. All just one little IMHO. There are many other, differing opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me - I like my VP50.



If only I had the possibility of trying out one or several VP's in my chain









Which VP are you referring to when talking about competition?

Just noticed from the post above that PAL handling is not glitch free either.

Should I just forget about the whole thing?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/15432485
> 
> 
> Which VP are you referring to when talking about competition?



Well this thread is really about the Edge within the Video Processors forum.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/15428517
> 
> 
> Is the VP50 better than the Edge because the scaling/deinterlacing/EE/DE is better on the VP50?
> 
> Brian



NO. Anyone who tells you differently is trying to get rid of their old VP50/pro.










Based on my eyes, personal experience, and more importantly, what has been stated from Anchor Bay personnel, the scaling and dl engines are identical between the 50Pro and the Edge. So only differences are in the feature sets, and firmware implementation.


Since it is older, there is *one* instance where the VP50 is superior to the Edge or VP50 Pro. I'd have to chase thru the threads to find the reference, but its a known Pro bug handling 1080i. (I believe - I'm sure open to correction on this.)


But point is - the hardware is same on all three - the expensive ones simply have more options enabled, while the Edge has the EE and NR of the Pro.

There is *NO* EE or NR of any shape or form in the VP50. One reason why I jumped on the Edge for 1/3 the money.


If you don't want/need the EE and NR, if you need or want the custom timings - and it is the same money, grab a VP50, and hope it doesn't break - since remember, a new Edge *will* come with a warranty. With your setup, it seems like an easy choice to make; as Gary states, there are other options, but few at this price point.


Heck - of course there are other players - should Lumagen want to sell me a Radiance for 800 bucks, - duh! But that's so far off point and off topic -


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15432618
> 
> 
> NO. Anyone who tells you differently is trying to get rid of their old VP50/pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my eyes, personal experience, and more importantly, what has been stated from Anchor Bay personnel, the scaling and dl engines are identical between the 50Pro and the Edge. So only differences are in the feature sets, and firmware implementation.
> 
> 
> Since it is older, there is *one* instance where the VP50 is superior to the Edge or VP50 Pro. I'd have to chase thru the threads to find the reference, but its a known Pro bug handling 1080i. (I believe - I'm sure open to correction on this.)
> 
> 
> But point is - the hardware is same on all three - the expensive ones simply have more options enabled, while the Edge has the EE and NR of the Pro.
> 
> There is *NO* EE or NR of any shape or form in the VP50. One reason why I jumped on the Edge for 1/3 the money.
> 
> 
> If you don't want/need the EE and NR, if you need or want the custom timings - and it is the same money, grab a VP50, and hope it doesn't break - since remember, a new Edge *will* come with a warranty. With your setup, it seems like an easy choice to make; as Gary states, there are other options, but few at this price point.
> 
> 
> Heck - of course there are other players - should Lumagen want to sell me a Radiance for 800 bucks, - duh! But that's so far off point and off topic -




My VP50pro has no problems handling 1080i, nor does the EDGE.


----------



## Scottyman

"Precision Deinterlacing of Standard Definition and High Definition signals to give the highest quality video from all interlaced sources including most cable, satellite and _over-the-air broadcasts"_


How do connect the Edge with an antenna OTA system?


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyman* /forum/post/15432841
> 
> 
> "Precision Deinterlacing of Standard Definition and High Definition signals to give the highest quality video from all interlaced sources including most cable, satellite and _over-the-air broadcasts"_
> 
> 
> How do connect the Edge with an antenna OTA system?



I have a PC tuner card connected to the Edge via HDMI. Programming that originates in 720p and 1080i looks really good thru the Edge, as long as it hasn't been compressed too much. Stuff that is being scaled by the broadcasters can look really bad. I was watching Family Guy the other day which (I think) is upscaled by the local broadcaster to 720p and it looked worse thru the Edge than if it went straight to the TV.


I assume results would be similar with a stand alone tuner box.


Brian


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyman* /forum/post/15432841
> 
> 
> "Precision Deinterlacing of Standard Definition and High Definition signals to give the highest quality video from all interlaced sources including most cable, satellite and _over-the-air broadcasts"_
> 
> 
> How do connect the Edge with an antenna OTA system?



I use HDMI for all my OTA sources.


----------



## Scottyman

Apart from the pc tuner card how would you connect the antenna cable to the Edge?

No HDMI out on my TV. Only 2 In.

Is there an antenna/coaxial to HDMI adapter in existence?

Antenna>Edge>TV


----------



## AudioBear

I think you are missing the fact that you need a OTA tuner. The Edge is not a tuner. I use an old DirecTV Sony SAT box that had an OTA tuner in it. You need something like that.


Or were going to try going out of the TV into the Edge and back to the TV?


----------



## IMRNET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15382045
> 
> 
> Doesn't your sound processor handle delays? I know my last few receivers had adjustable audio delays. And currently that is how I delay the audio from my components. Although I could do it through the EDGE in my setup if I wanted to.
> 
> Otherwise if the processor doesn't have an audio delay, they used to sell a separate device to handle that job.



I hooked up the Blu-ray sound through the EDGE now, so that I can correct lip sync issues. Blu-ray is hooked to the EDGE using coax, output from EDGE to Krell via Optical. However, now I hear a "chirping" sound from time to time when watching certain movies (e.g. Incredible Hulk, Jumper). Also, the sounds seems to be choppy. I use Monster cables for audio connections. Has anyone experienced these issues? If so, how can I resolve the issues?


Thanks and happy new year.


----------



## Monkey_Man

I'm running a setup with a fixed anamorphic lens (CH). I read that this unit will do the vertical expansion, but what about horizontal squeeze for 4:3 and 16:9 on a fixed A-lens setup on 2.35:1 screen?


Can profiles be created for quick one button aspect ratio control like the lumagen?


My main reason to get this is aspect ratio control or I'm I better of getting a lumagen hdp?


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Monkey_Man* /forum/post/15434994
> 
> 
> I'm running a setup with a fixed anamorphic lens (CH). I read that this unit will do the vertical expansion, but what about horizontal squeeze for 4:3 and 16:9 on a fixed A-lens setup on 2.35:1 screen?
> 
> 
> Can profiles be created for quick one button aspect ratio control like the lumagen?
> 
> 
> My main reason to get this is aspect ratio control or I'm I better of getting a lumagen hdp?



I'm not familiar with the Lumagen but my understanding is that it will give you finer-grained control over Aspect.


This does not mean the Egde is not useful in this repect just that there are a few caveats. There are some posts in this thread in the 2.35 forum that might be of value.


ted


----------



## dsidney

Hi.


When I connect my STB (it doesn't have HDMI output) sound output trough coax to EDGE, most of the time changing chanels I get audio dropouts, with the sound output either way through HDMI video to TV or HDMI audio to my AVR (so, it is not the AVR fault).


The workaround is to change to another chanel and switch back to the previous chanel to get the sound back, sometimes it doesn't work either and I have to turn off EDGE to get the sound back.

If I use the analog stereo output it works perfectly all the time.


I did the firmware upgrade. I haven't used the digital coax sound before the upgrade, so I can't say if it was the same before.


The digital coax or optical sound works normally coming from my Oppo 981HD (these are the only two sources I use for now).


Has anyone experienced this issue? Do I have a faulty unit? I will appreciate any input on this, please.


Thanks.


Have a nice new year, for everybody here on AVS.


----------



## sirhc55

I would like to take this opportunity to extend my thanks to Lawrence and Ken at ABT for the superb service offered. After upgrading to Ver 1.1 I had major HDCP problems (I’m in a PAL country) and Ken kindly sent me the Ver 1 updater which works flawlessly.


So I guess there is a wee PAL problem. . .


----------



## Jerrym303

Just confirming what I think I know.


It looks like the Edge does not offer volume trim by input, correct? I hate to lose this feature, so I might use my AVR for audio switching. I would rather do it all through the Edge.


Thanks.


----------



## hoomever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scottyman* /forum/post/15432841
> 
> 
> "Precision Deinterlacing of Standard Definition and High Definition signals to give the highest quality video from all interlaced sources including most cable, satellite and _over-the-air broadcasts"_
> 
> 
> How do connect the Edge with an antenna OTA system?



You would need an OTA digital receiver such as a Samsung DTB-H260F or a DTVPAL DVR - both of these have HDMI outputs.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hoomever* /forum/post/15441384
> 
> 
> You would need an OTA digital receiver such as a Samsung DTB-H260F or a DTVPAL DVR - both of these have HDMI outputs.



PM me if you want my Samsung DTB-H260F. i have cable now.


----------



## RonF

I have to wait to get a problem with my laptop fixed before I can do the upgrade. But I have been playing around on the original firmware with relatively high settings (26 - 30) on the image detail control with many hi rez photos loaded onto my PS3 and cropped from 1920x1200 to 1920x1080 from this site:

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_b...oads/date/any/ 


I'm using a very revealing combination of an 8.5' wide 16x9 Hi Power screen with a JVC RS2 on high lamp. (Yes, am after as many footlamberts as I can get for this particular application). I'm pretty amazed at being able to go that high with the setting, maybe even higher, and not see ANY negative effects up close on the screen. The RS2 has very good convergence and excellent edge to edge focus.


What I see instead (with my gamma at seemingly this projector's all around sweet spot of 2.3) is the pictures take on visibibly even more depth and detail and realism as the setting is taken from 0 up to 26-30. For chuckles I have tried running other "very clean" sources through the PS3 at this same setting with motion, as with the Blu Ray mountain sequences in Planet Earth, and The Dark Knight as well. To my amazement it seems to hold up even there, with this added "apparent" depth and detail, with no side effects. Not saying I would choose this high for the detail setting for Blu Ray....just a test with pretty impressive results.


From what I have read of the enhancements with the firmware update, the "Detail" circuitry is improved even further?? Holy crap Batman







Is this true? In what way/ways?


Does anyone have any observations in this particular area, please?


Thanks much


----------



## stretch437

i don't think it improves the "circuitry" per se: according to DVDO (for instance see larry's announcement in post 2462 of this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post15229164 ) the firmware update just "Doubles granularity of all picture controls" . i think this means that instead of using a value of 26 you now have to use a value of 52 to get the same effect.


this is actually very helpful in brightness and contrast where the difference between 1 and 2 was so great that they really needed a 1.5 setting to allow a decent calibration. but i'm not sure it results in any important new behavior in the other picture controls.


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15425309
> 
> 
> Well that's a bummer to hear. I relied on all the reviews' unequivocal statements such as "Although this is not the same as watching your DVDs or other standard definition sources in true-high definition, you will experience increased detail and color you didn't think was possible" when I decided to buy it. I know I have a high quality TV, so I can't help but think (hope?) that the professionals who reviewed it somehow set theirs up differently/better than I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What TV do you have, if you don't mind my asking?



IMO it all depends on your set up and display quality. I guess for most of the new displays with high quality video processors you might not get much improvement from EDGE.


In my set up: 2 years old LCD Samsung LN-S4095D and using satellite SD signal from a Philips STB receiver with only S-video output at 480i 60 Hz in PAL land, the improvement in PQ is jaw dropping, and I don't even have to use NR nor EE.


The difference is night and day for me, so I'm very happy with the results on my system.


My other source is an Oppo 981HD, that is already a very good quality source as everybody knows, for SD DVD, and for this one I get a very noticeable improvement including being able to watch certain good DVDs at 1080p 24Hs with fantastic quality (I imagine it would be close to the PQ quality of the Oppo 983 for DVD).


Regards.


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarveyJCrouch* /forum/post/15427317
> 
> 
> Well I guess I'm confused . I'm new to video processors , but I was looking for this to improve video from Directv . The following is from DVDO's website
> 
> 
> Precision Deinterlacing of Standard Definition and High Definition signals to give the highest quality video from all interlaced sources including most cable, satellite and over-the-air broadcasts
> 
> 
> Dramatically Improves Video Quality of improperly processed video by sources such as a DVD player, Blu-ray, or cable/satellite box, using DVDO's exclusive PReP - Progressive ReProcessing
> 
> 
> If these statements are not accurate , then the edge is not for me I guess.
> 
> Can any one help me decide on this ? Thanks !!!!




It will depend on your setup. See my previous post. There is clearly room for improvements depending on the quality of your DirectTV receiver and your display video processor.


Most people here say that there is no improvement in SD broadcast, but my case is for sure an exception.


Regards.


Sidney


----------



## aaronwt

There is an improvement in my setup.


----------



## gtgray

I see improvement on broadcast source using the Edge over the native deinterlacing in the Tivo HD and or the Samsung DLP. The Edge and Detail Enhancement have to be set to less than 0 on the Edge picture controls or I will get severe artifacting on some content. A particular Subway commercial comes readily to mind. It looks like the actors are wear led lighting for the seam stiching in there clothing. I run somewhere between -3 and -5 on the Edge for Edge and Detail Ehancement.


----------



## Cynn

Does the new firmware allow the Edge to correctly handle 240p sources such as classic game consoles, or is the VP30 still best for this?


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/15436867
> 
> 
> When I connect my STB (it doesn't have HDMI output) sound output trough coax to EDGE, most of the time changing chanels I get audio dropouts...
> 
> 
> The workaround is to change to another chanel and switch back to the previous chanel to get the sound back, sometimes it doesn't work either and I have to turn off EDGE to get the sound back...
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue?



I have a similar problem. DVDO's recommendation was to press the recessed reset button on the back panel (which resets all settings to factory defaults). I haven't done this yet, but I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmcf* /forum/post/15449329
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem. DVDO's recommendation was to press the recessed reset button on the back panel (which resets all settings to factory defaults). I haven't done this yet, but I guess it's worth a try.



Thanks.


I will try this too. But that is odd because I didn't change anything on sound before or after the firmware upgrade.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Setting mine up tomorrow so advice from anyone with similar situation would be much appreciated,


----------



## joflash

Hi,


as I am new in this issue maybe you can answer my question.


Is it - and when where in the menu - possible to set the framerates to a 1:1 input/output ratio?


As I am german this would mean I need


a) 50Hz for DVD and TV

b) 24Hz for BR

c) 60Hz for NTSC DVD


Any clue?


As display I use a Full HD 1920x1080 projector supporting all framerates.


Thanks for your support.


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15453889
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> as I am new in this issue maybe you can answer my question.
> 
> 
> Is it - and when where in the menu - possible to set the framerates to a 1:1 input/output ratio?
> 
> 
> As I am german this would mean I need
> 
> 
> a) 50Hz for DVD and TV
> 
> b) 24Hz for BR
> 
> c) 60Hz for NTSC DVD
> 
> 
> Any clue?
> 
> 
> As display I use a Full HD 1920x1080 projector supporting all framerates.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support.



LOL, can answer on my own...


Starting with FW 1.1. Advanced menu---1:1 Framerate - enabled.


Cheers

Jo


----------



## shingdaz

Does anyone here use Edges 24p output?


What sort of results have you had. I did a judder test using the onboard Test-Pattern judderbar @ 24p output...and noticed that the edges of the bar flicker when it scrolls across the screen...but the bar itself does not judder or skip...is this because 24p is converted to half the 60p framrates @30p *(5:5 pulldown)


When watching a movie I do not see any abnormal juddering @ 1080p24.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15457117
> 
> 
> Does anyone here use Edges 24p output?
> 
> 
> What sort of results have you had. I did a judder test using the onboard Test-Pattern judderbar @ 24p output...and noticed that the edges of the bar flicker when it scrolls across the screen...but the bar itself does not judder or skip...is this because 24p is converted to half the 60p framrates @30p *(5:5 pulldown)
> 
> 
> When watching a movie I do not see any abnormal juddering @ 1080p24.



Blu-Ray out a PS3 at 24p looks great with a 1:1 framerate. That's all I can tell you. I have long since given up evaluating test material. My sanity was at stake.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/15457193
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray out a PS3 at 24p looks great with a 1:1 framerate. That's all I can tell you. I have long since given up evaluating test material. My sanity was at stake.



The picture @ 24p looked good, Fifth Element was really nice, although I did not do comparison testing with 60p and 24p...but it did have that slight film look in other words you didn't see a 60hz flicker but instead had that Lens feel to characters if I could describe it that way, where you could optically notice the lens of the camera picking up the scene / characters more than just an image being shot into the retina etc.


----------



## joepro

I have a question regarding Auto-Select output, based on EDID.


I have a 1365x768 plasma. I have extracted the EDID from my TV and I can see that in the EDID BASE data, the preferred/native resolution is 1360x768p. However, in the EDID EXTENSION ( EIA/CEA-861 ) data, the native resolution is 1280x720p.


Which of the two is the Edge most likely to use?


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joepro* /forum/post/15459393
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding Auto-Select output, based on EDID.
> 
> 
> I have a 1365x768 plasma. I have extracted the EDID from my TV and I can see that in the EDID BASE data, the preferred/native resolution is 1360x768p. However, in the EDID EXTENSION ( EIA/CEA-861 ) data, the native resolution is 1280x720p.
> 
> 
> Which of the two is the Edge most likely to use?



As I understand, the EDGE will output 720p...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## prepress

Does anyone have an opinion as to the DVD or BD player they believe works best with the Edge and why? I'm researching an upgrade to my Marantz DV8400 and am being overwhelmed by the options out there.


The upcoming Oppo BDP-83 will use ABT processing, so that would seem a good match, but any thoughts will be welcomed. I thought I was done with research when I bought my PRO-111. Then I thought I was done when I got my Edge. Just goes to show.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15461683
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion as to the DVD or BD player they believe works best with the Edge and why? I'm researching an upgrade to my Marantz DV8400 and am being overwhelmed by the options out there.
> 
> 
> The upcoming Oppo BDP-83 will use ABT processing, so that would seem a good match, but any thoughts will be welcomed. I thought I was done with research when I bought my PRO-111. Then I thought I was done when I got my Edge. Just goes to show.



Anything with "Source Direct" or some kind of native resolution output, would be good. That wayyou never have to change resolutions on our player for HD or SD and everything gets completely processed by the Edge and the player is basically a transport. The Pioneer 51 Blu player has this feature.


The Oppo would be a great player but you'd be wasting the processing either in the player or the Edge.


----------



## Blacklac

I want to make sure before I waste money on another HDMI cable. It looks like the Edge won't process a 1600x1050 PC signal? SXGA (which is the Edge's max PC input?) is like 12XX x 1024 right?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15465079
> 
> 
> I want to make sure before I waste money on another HDMI cable. It looks like the Edge won't process a 1600x1050 PC signal? SXGA (which is the Edge's max PC input?) is like 12XX x 1024 right?



I have spoken with folks that run their PC's at 1440 x 900 through the Edge with no problem.


----------



## joebuzz

After I had the opportunity to try both the VP50 and the EDGE I was quite surprised with the picture quality of the EDGE to tell you the truth.


I tought that the VP50 would be way superior in picture quality terms (maybe because of the price point) but the EDGE to my eyes seems better. Can anyone confirm if the EDGE can pan a picture from a ps3 up or down? I mean I usually use an HTPC to view my hd movies and because I have the benq pe7700 which does not have a lens shift, to get the masking i have a drop on top of my screen and then i lower the picture to the bottom of my screen so that i have a perfect black contrast against the picture with no black bars showing. If someone has managed to get the pictuer pan without the need of zooming first please can you tell me how?


I think that the EDGE with the ps3 was fantastic and the only reason for me not to buy one and get rid of the HTPC is the panning thing. I use Zoom player on the pc and you can move the picture in any direction up down or even from side to side.


Please help me with this query so that I can confirm weather to keep this nice processor or not.


----------



## joepro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15461137
> 
> 
> As I understand, the EDGE will output 720p...
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



That's what I thought as well. But [email protected] says EDGE will actually pickup the 1360x768 resolution because it's the first detailed timing returned.


That's great news and will be ordering a unit very shortly.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15465039
> 
> 
> Anything with "Source Direct" or some kind of native resolution output, would be good. That wayyou never have to change resolutions on our player for HD or SD and everything gets completely processed by the Edge and the player is basically a transport. The Pioneer 51 Blu player has this feature.
> 
> 
> The Oppo would be a great player but you'd be wasting the processing either in the player or the Edge.



In the case of your last line, I'd just think of the Edge as a hub in that case (which is part of what I was wanting when I got it anyway). I guess it would depend on whether the player or the Edge processed better.


Do you have a 51?


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15467512
> 
> 
> In the case of your last line, I'd just think of the Edge as a hub in that case (which is part of what I was wanting when I got it anyway). I guess it would depend on whether the player or the Edge processed better.
> 
> 
> Do you have a 51?



True, but that's alot of money to me if your not going to use the processing.










Yes, I do have the Pioneer 51. I love it.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15468092
> 
> 
> Yes, I do have the Pioneer 51. I love it.



+1... despite some of the complainers in the 51/05 thread, it's a solid player, IMO.


Brian


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmcf* /forum/post/15449329
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem. DVDO's recommendation was to press the recessed reset button on the back panel (which resets all settings to factory defaults). I haven't done this yet, but I guess it's worth a try.



I reset the Edge as DVDO instructed, but it did not fix the problem. I reported this result to [email protected] . I'll follow up with more info as I get it.


----------



## joebuzz

Anyone read my post please? Seems that my post is invisible.


----------



## prepress

I've just had a thought. If I'm using the Edge, why would it matter whether my digital front end has killer processing or not? If I were feeding the TV directly, I could see it, but I'm not so sure it's necessary in my setup. A more modest upgrade would be more appropriate (if I upgraded at all). Does anyone else think this way?


----------



## HTPC101

Nice ..


----------



## joebuzz

Please if anyone has an answer for my query please give me some feedback i posted in the previous page and no one gave me answer so please if anyone knows about panning can you give me the info?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebuzz* /forum/post/15471638
> 
> 
> Please if anyone has an answer for my query please give me some feedback i posted in the previous page and no one gave me answer so please if anyone knows about panning can you give me the info?



What you want to do is use the Edge to move the output of the Edge vertically and/or horizontally on your display. Correct? If yes, then I haven't been able to find a way to do this *unless* I use the Edge to zoom the picture - this is useless for what I am looking to do.


I would very much like to see this feature added as I don't like to use the underscan option because I believe I lose 1:1 pixel mapping (with 1080p output), and I'm concerned the geometry may be thrown off.


I need to move my picture up a bit, and I haven't been able to find a way... Maybe someone esle knows how to accomplish this.


----------



## joebuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15471692
> 
> 
> What you want to do is use the Edge to move the output of the Edge vertically and/or horizontally on your display. Correct? If yes, then I haven't been able to find a way to do this *unless* I use the Edge to zoom the picture - this is useless for what I am looking to do.
> 
> 
> I would very much like to see this feature added as I don't like to use the underscan option because I believe I lose 1:1 pixel mapping (with 1080p output), and I'm concerned the geometry may be thrown off.
> 
> 
> I need to move my picture up a bit, and I haven't been able to find a way... Maybe someone esle knows how to accomplish this.



Ah finally someone has my same problem. I was not able to move the picture without zooming and usually I move the picture in all the directions using an HTPC but the main reason for me to buy this product is to eliminate the PC (quite noisey on hd material lot of processing involved) and it would be great if the black bars can be located up or down. As i said in my post i have no lens shift in my projector so this is a must for me as i only have a drop for masking on top of the screen.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebuzz* /forum/post/15471744
> 
> 
> Ah finally someone has my same problem. I was not able to move the picture without zooming and usually I move the picture in all the directions using an HTPC but the main reason for me to buy this product is to eliminate the PC (quite noisey on hd material lot of processing involved) and it would be great if the black bars can be located up or down. As i said in my post i have no lens shift in my projector so this is a must for me as i only have a drop for masking on top of the screen.



I am actually losing part of my picture on the bottom. It is easiest to see when the DVDO Main Menu is displayed. The second line of text, at the bottom of the screen is slightly cut off. An example would be if the word "input" appeared on the bottom line, the straight line on the "P" is obscured, and I wind up with what looks something like a "D".


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15471753
> 
> 
> I am actually losing part of my picture on the bottom. It is easiest to see when the DVDO Main Menu is displayed. The second line of text, at the bottom of the screen is slightly cut off. An example would be if the word "input" appeared on the bottom line, the straight line on the "P" is obscured, and I wind up with what looks something like a "D".




Its possible that this is happening due to optical overscan of your SXRD. You could check it by using DVE DVD and see if it is the same with and without EDGE.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/15424313
> 
> 
> We're not supposed to discuss pricing here but onecall is a great option. Unfortunately they are sold out ot the moment.
> 
> 
> Another terrific option is our very own AVScience store. Just hit the link in the upper left or give them a call.



I sent an email to the AVSience store about purchasing an Edge but heard nothing back? I guess that might mean they are not interested in selling this product?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15471595
> 
> 
> I've just had a thought. If I'm using the Edge, why would it matter whether my digital front end has killer processing or not? If I were feeding the TV directly, I could see it, but I'm not so sure it's necessary in my setup. A more modest upgrade would be more appropriate (if I upgraded at all). Does anyone else think this way?



Yup. thought someone else answered, but, yup.


imho, what you need is the best - most robust, etc - transport you can find. That, and one that does the best job of reading and decoding the information off the dvd, and sending it out via 480i, so the Edge (or any other processor, for that matter) can do all the work. I'm still using my Denon 1600; sometimes when I'm lazy I'll just put a dvd in my PS3, let the PS3 upscale, then the Edge scales again back to my output res. Sending 480i out of my Denon yields the best results. At least for me.


(and theoretically, getting an Oppo that sends out 480i via hdmi _should_ be even better. But I really prefer the build quality of my Denon. ymmv)


----------



## tingshen

i have this green vertical lines issue on and off...any idea what could be the problem? overheated? The source is an HDMI DVB-C cable player.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15471869
> 
> 
> Its possible that this is happening due to optical overscan of your SXRD. You could check it by using DVE DVD and see if it is the same with and without EDGE.



You are correct - I have verified this in the past. I was hoping to be able to fix it without the use of the "underscan" feature in the Edge. All I want to do is move the picture up, then to the right a bit.


----------



## joebuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15481329
> 
> 
> You are correct - I have verified this in the past. I was hoping to be able to fix it without the use of the "underscan" feature in the Edge. All I want to do is move the picture up, then to the right a bit.



This morining i received an email from dvdo in which they stated that unfortunately you have to zoom and only then you can pan the picture up and down. It is a pity because this processor rocks and I am really looking forward to eliminate the htpc. The thing is that one day the htpc is working the next day it is not and this is really driving me mad. Anyway I just wanted to share with you my response from dvdo. I have to wait until maybe another processor comes on the market which can do this panning thing without fuss.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15481329
> 
> 
> You are correct - I have verified this in the past. I was hoping to be able to fix it without the use of the "underscan" feature in the Edge. All I want to do is move the picture up, then to the right a bit.




You may be able to do that in the service menu of the SXRD. I can (and did) with my Samsung DLP. You could probably find out in an SXRD thread over in the Display area.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebuzz* /forum/post/15482215
> 
> 
> This morining i received an email from dvdo in which they stated that unfortunately you have to zoom and only then you can pan the picture up and down. It is a pity because this processor rocks and I am really looking forward to eliminate the htpc. The thing is that one day the htpc is working the next day it is not and this is really driving me mad. Anyway I just wanted to share with you my response from dvdo. I have to wait until maybe another processor comes on the market which can do this panning thing without fuss.



There is no fuss. zoom then pan. No big deal. Have you put up a 1:1 pixel pattern to see how it affects it?


----------



## stradovinski

Seems like an interesting product. I haven't gotten into the HD realm yet but am going to this year. Thinking of going with one of the current Panny plasmas or the new ones when they come out. Too bad there's nowhere to see the Edge in action.


It seems a lot of folks that use these have projectors. I'm assuming the benefit from these is greater as the screen size gets larger. I will probably go with a 50" and be sitting anywhere from 6-10 feet away.


I have been suffering from chronic DVD purchasing for the last 10 years so I have built up a fairly large collection, and I really don't feel like replacing them all with Bluray, with a few exceptions. I take it from previous posts that SD from cable shows no real improvement. My thoughts are that something like this will improve the PQ for my DVDs, and the unit is also a nice hub for routing all my various inputs. Like mentioned in another post, there would be no need to consider an Oppo player since that would be double dipping, along with the switcher benefit.


For now at least I would be using my recently purchased PS3 for Bluray, and my 10yr old 5.1 Panasonic receiver (no routing video thru there). I guess my question is how much PQ improvement do you see on regular DVDs? I am by no means a videophile, but if it does a much better job than the PS3 I would consider buying one. Would the improvement be something that the average person would notice if they were unaware of its presence?


I know these questions are subjective, but being a single dad, I have to spend my play money wisely. Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stradovinski* /forum/post/15483425
> 
> 
> Thinking of going with one of the current Panny plasmas



The Edge had little or no improvement for any sources for me which I attribute to excellent Panasonic plasma video processing.


----------



## joebuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15482785
> 
> 
> There is no fuss. zoom then pan. No big deal. Have you put up a 1:1 pixel pattern to see how it affects it?



I like your approach but for me it is a very big deal. When you zoom you lose the resolution because you are zooming on the picture resolution itself. We do our best to keep the signal as clean as ever, then we zoom the image?


I think that the edge would be great if it did the pan without the zoom that was my point but the email received this morning from dvdo confirmed that i have to zoom then pan the picture. I tought i found the perfect processor but without the panning i will keep the htpc.


----------



## jochen121

i am thinking of purchasing the edge - but as i am from a pal country - is the deinterlacing still a problem for the edge or is it fixed in a new firmware? thank you


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stradovinski* /forum/post/15483425
> 
> 
> Seems like an interesting product. I haven't gotten into the HD realm yet but am going to this year. Thinking of going with one of the current Panny plasmas or the new ones when they come out. Too bad there's nowhere to see the Edge in action.
> 
> 
> It seems a lot of folks that use these have projectors. I'm assuming the benefit from these is greater as the screen size gets larger. I will probably go with a 50" and be sitting anywhere from 6-10 feet away.
> 
> 
> I have been suffering from chronic DVD purchasing for the last 10 years so I have built up a fairly large collection, and I really don't feel like replacing them all with Bluray, with a few exceptions. I take it from previous posts that SD from cable shows no real improvement. My thoughts are that something like this will improve the PQ for my DVDs, and the unit is also a nice hub for routing all my various inputs. Like mentioned in another post, there would be no need to consider an Oppo player since that would be double dipping, along with the switcher benefit.
> 
> 
> For now at least I would be using my recently purchased PS3 for Bluray, and my 10yr old 5.1 Panasonic receiver (no routing video thru there). I guess my question is how much PQ improvement do you see on regular DVDs? I am by no means a videophile, but if it does a much better job than the PS3 I would consider buying one. Would the improvement be something that the average person would notice if they were unaware of its presence?
> 
> 
> I know these questions are subjective, but being a single dad, I have to spend my play money wisely. Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.



Between the nice Panny plasma, the PS3 for DVD and only a 50", I think you would get little benefit from the Edge. Unless you are willing to pay the price for that extra 5% performance. Don't get me wrong, I love mine, but I felt I wanted to pay for that little extra performance. I'm sure most of my friends think I'm insane paying what the Edge cost for the little added benefit on my 50" plasma. I do plan to have a projector one day though...


----------



## stretch437

i have to agree a panasonic plasma and a ps3 will cover most of your bases already. however i may as well mention that i went to test whether the edge was having a huge impact on picture quality and tried unplugging things and bypassing the edge and i quickly realized how much i had come to rely on it JUST AS A HUB. the pain of having to deal with all the individual components separately irritated me and (although i realize a single dad may not have this issue) it irritated my wife even more. it has gotten to where i cannot remove the edge whether it helps PQ or not just because it switches audio and video correctly and besides it's the only universal remote we own (and we will NEVER GO BACK to having six remotes on the coffee table).


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15474376
> 
> 
> Yup. thought someone else answered, but, yup.
> 
> 
> imho, what you need is the best - most robust, etc - transport you can find. That, and one that does the best job of reading and decoding the information off the dvd, and sending it out via 480i, so the Edge (or any other processor, for that matter) can do all the work. I'm still using my Denon 1600; sometimes when I'm lazy I'll just put a dvd in my PS3, let the PS3 upscale, then the Edge scales again back to my output res. Sending 480i out of my Denon yields the best results. At least for me.
> 
> 
> (and theoretically, getting an Oppo that sends out 480i via hdmi _should_ be even better. But I really prefer the build quality of my Denon. ymmv)



In the absence of a source direct feature, is there some processing going on even if the player is outputting 480i?


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15484418
> 
> 
> i am thinking of purchasing the edge - but as i am from a pal country - is the deinterlacing still a problem for the edge or is it fixed in a new firmware? thank you



Hi, jochen121 !


That is also dependent on the STB you are using...


Is it capable to output native 576i or at least 576p which could be used by the EDGE with PREP ?


Currently I am using with my STB the 576p output (with PREP) .


When the EDGE has sucessfully logged into the Video Deinterlacing Mode, I have a very, very good picture. But very often it fails first time and trys with the Film Mode. I then have to switch channel back/forward and normally it logs in the Video Mode the 2nd time...


I am pretty sure a manually biased Video Mode would help, and they are currently under investigation whether they will include in a future firmware update.


The more people tell the relevance for European Users, the higher the priority I would guess...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15486299
> 
> 
> Hi, jochen121 !
> 
> 
> That is also dependent on the STB you are using...
> 
> 
> Is it capable to output native 576i or at least 576p which could be used by the EDGE with PREP ?
> 
> 
> Currently I am using with my STB the 576p output (with PREP) .
> 
> 
> When the EDGE has sucessfully logged into the Video Deinterlacing Mode, I have a very, very good picture. But very often it fails first time and trys with the Film Mode. I then have to switch channel back/forward and normally it logs in the Video Mode the 2nd time...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure a manually biased Video Mode would help, and they are currently under investigation whether they will include in a future firmware update.
> 
> 
> The more people tell the relevance for European Users, the higher the priority I would guess...
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



what is an STB? my SD DVD can be set to YUV where i may choose between progr and interlaced. HD cabel is imo 576i, for BD i use PS3. my prijector is full hd (sanyo plv z700)...


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15487406
> 
> 
> what is an STB? my SD DVD can be set to YUV where i may choose between progr and interlaced. HD cabel is imo 576i, for BD i use PS3. my prijector is full hd (sanyo plv z700)...




Hi, Jochen !


STB = Set Top Box


And very few of the Cabel STBs deliver pure576i (at least in HDMI), therefore my question.


As I output my PAL Signals to the EDGE over HDMI, I cannot judge the increased quality with Analog inputs, and neither how EDGE would perform with the Video/Film Topic in your configuration...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15488000
> 
> 
> Hi, Jochen !
> 
> 
> STB = Set Top Box
> 
> 
> And very few of the Cabel STBs deliver pure576i (at least in HDMI), therefore my question.
> 
> 
> As I output my PAL Signals to the EDGE over HDMI, I cannot judge the increased quality with Analog inputs, and neither how EDGE would perform with the Video/Film Topic in your configuration...
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



hi maier2505,

my stb is a Humax PR-HD1000C - connected via HDMI, one canal is 1080i, the others are 576i. i also hope to get a improvement in sd dvd.


----------



## shingdaz

If you compare a SD broadcast without the Edge's scaling capabilities and then with it, you'll realize your set looks a lot better with properly de-interlaced video, and an image that is scaled per-pixel instead of per frame or Horizaontal freq'y. These to factors alone are what improve PQ, if your not getting that pop then your not calibrating you tv properly. Aside from unseen artifacting the edge can produce it is one convenient HDMI hub as well. Couple it with a Flea and a True 1080p display and youi'll never look back.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/15485349
> 
> 
> Between the nice Panny plasma, the PS3 for DVD and only a 50", I think you would get little benefit from the Edge. Unless you are willing to pay the price for that extra 5% performance. Don't get me wrong, I love mine, but I felt I wanted to pay for that little extra performance. I'm sure most of my friends think I'm insane paying what the Edge cost for the little added benefit on my 50" plasma. I do plan to have a projector one day though...



You are either upscaling with your PS3 or your Panny, not both. I can't agree that the upscale performance of the PS3 (or the Panny for that matter) with no dedicated chip is as good as the ABT chip. I have a PS3 and an OPPO 980H (Sony BRX 46") and I do see good improvement for both with the Edge for SD DVD (480i from OPPO and 480p from PS3 with PREP). I had been following this forum and I do see differing opinions. I guess it's all in the eyes of the beholder. I also feel that when you change to a new setup or new setting, sometimes it takes a few days for the setup to "settle down", and only then you see the differences.


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15489236
> 
> 
> hi maier2505,
> 
> my stb is a Humax PR-HD1000C - connected via HDMI, one canal is 1080i, the others are 576i. i also hope to get a improvement in sd dvd.



Hi Jochen,


I have the same STB using the EDGE. At the moment no problem at all! The only issue is the fact that the Humax 1000 is NOT able to output 576i!!! It only outputs 576p, 720p or 1080i on component or HDMI. So actually I am thinking about to switch my stb to clarke 5000hd combo plus. This one is able to output 576i and you can also watch germany pay tv by using your original smartcard in e.g. an alphacrypt light ci module.


Greets from Stuttgart

joflash


----------



## Agent_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15483616
> 
> 
> The Edge had little or no improvement for any sources for me which I attribute to excellent Panasonic plasma video processing.



I concur... The Edge offered little or no improvement over the processing in my Kuro and upscaled no better than my Oppo.


A_C


----------



## zukoi

I just wish that the EDGE could have up to 33% UNDERSCAN feature.


And that the underscan amount could be PER INPUT so that one could set each input individually.


Is this possible in firmware?


----------



## auskck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15494077
> 
> 
> I concur... The Edge offered little or no improvement over the processing in my Kuro and upscaled no better than my Oppo.
> 
> 
> A_C



A very expensive HDMI switch to upgrade legacy video?


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15493721
> 
> 
> Hi Jochen,
> 
> 
> I have the same STB using the EDGE. At the moment no problem at all! The only issue is the fact that the Humax 1000 is NOT able to output 576i!!! It only outputs 576p, 720p or 1080i on component or HDMI. So actually I am thinking about to switch my stb to clarke 5000hd combo plus. This one is able to output 576i and you can also watch germany pay tv by using your original smartcard in e.g. an alphacrypt light ci module.
> 
> 
> Greets from Stuttgart
> 
> joflash



hi joflash,

the clarke doesn´t seem to be a cable stb - from my quick research  i thought the card wouldn´t work in a alphacrypt? would 576i improve quality drastically over 576p? i am not sure whether i stay with cable longer then necessary


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zukoi* /forum/post/15494344
> 
> 
> I just wish that the EDGE could have up to 33% UNDERSCAN feature.
> 
> 
> And that the underscan amount could be PER INPUT so that one could set each input individually.
> 
> 
> Is this possible in firmware?



Hi zukoi,


all picture settings are already configurable per Input! At least when using FW 1.1. The only problem occurs if you are switching your framerate on one specific input. But picture settings are individual configurable per input.


----------



## stradovinski

Thanks for the feedback. It seems I'll just have to see the results once I actually get the TV and weigh that against the budget.


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15494588
> 
> 
> hi joflash,
> 
> the clarke doesn´t seem to be a cable stb - from my quick research  i thought the card wouldn´t work in a alphacrypt? would 576i improve quality drastically over 576p? i am not sure whether i stay with cable longer then necessary



Yes you are right. I am a SAT User. Alphacrypt works with the NAGRA3 smartcard. Just ask the provider to change your NDS to a NAGRA smartcard. They will do so without a problem. 576 i will definitely improve the quality. Whether it is dramatically or not it is up to you. But as you are using a world class videoprocessor it is only logical to let him do all work like scaling AND deinterlacing. It is always better to get native 576i signal than an already weak deinterlaced 576p signal where you will neen the PreP function of the Edge. Maybe just test one STB in order to check whether you can see a difference or not.


I think it is worth it!


Cheers

Joflash


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15491888
> 
> 
> You are either upscaling with your PS3 or your Panny, not both. I can't agree that the upscale performance of the PS3 (or the Panny for that matter) with no dedicated chip is as good as the ABT chip. I have a PS3 and an OPPO 980H (Sony BRX 46") and I do see good improvement for both with the Edge for SD DVD (480i from OPPO and 480p from PS3 with PREP). I had been following this forum and I do see differing opinions. I guess it's all in the eyes of the beholder. I also feel that when you change to a new setup or new setting, sometimes it takes a few days for the setup to "settle down", and only then you see the differences.



Yes, PS3 for DVD, Plasma for everything else.










To some it won't be worth the cost, just warning people. The PS3 does a pretty good job and Panny's are generally nice displays. The Edge would likely be a minor improvement in his setup, I never said it wouldn't be _any_ improvement.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15494588
> 
> 
> hi joflash,
> 
> the clarke doesn´t seem to be a cable stb - from my quick research  i thought the card wouldn´t work in a alphacrypt? would 576i improve quality drastically over 576p? i am not sure whether i stay with cable longer then necessary



Hi, Jochen and joflash !


I am Cable user in Germany too and the Nagra Premiere Cards (D02) as well as the KDG Cards (K02) are working in the alphacrypt ( only exception : firmware > 3.16 do no longer support K09 cards) .


I have them working in my STB togehther with two Alphacrypts....


Outputing 576p is not really the big misshit with the EDGE, because the PREP is working quite good !

As my box ist still having some trouble with outputting standardized 578i, that is currently the mode I am using.


So first have a look, then think on changing the Humax...


The bigger trouble for me is making the EDGE log on in Viedo deinterlacing mode. When its logged, the picture is fantastic with reasonable sources.


(Yesterday I found out that Eurosport2 has much better picture quality than Eurosport1 in the cable... may be they want to sell Eurosport HD...)


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15495403
> 
> 
> Hi, Jochen and joflash !
> 
> 
> The bigger trouble for me is making the EDGE log on in Viedo deinterlacing mode. When its logged, the picture is fantastic with reasonable sources.
> 
> 
> (Yesterday I found out that Eurosport2 has much better picture quality than Eurosport1 in the cable... may be they want to sell Eurosport HD...)
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



How does it look like if it is not logged? Does your workaround (switching channels until it is logged) still work well?


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15495724
> 
> 
> How does it look like if it is not logged? Does your workaround (switching channels until it is logged) still work well?



In the situations, when it is not able to log on, I have "shattering" when there is movement in the picture.


Yes, my "workaround" is working, normally it is OK after the 2nd time switching on the channel. If you switch to channels with Film Content, there is never any problem.


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## zukoi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15494816
> 
> 
> Hi zukoi,
> 
> 
> all picture settings are already configurable per Input! At least when using FW 1.1. The only problem occurs if you are switching your framerate on one specific input. But picture settings are individual configurable per input.



Hi joflash,


Unfortunately the UNDERSCAN setting is global and affects all inputs equally.


It also only goes as far as 20%.



Can these be implemented in firmware?


ie. 33.3% max value and per input setting of underscan?


----------



## tingshen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/15479076
> 
> 
> i have this green vertical lines issue on and off...any idea what could be the problem? overheated? The source is an HDMI DVB-C cable player.



nobody ever encountered this problem?


----------



## ta-kid

Fellow Edge user here with the firmware update.With all the test patterns avaliable is there a PDF file somewhere that shows how to use all these patterns and what we should look for to tweak the settings?


----------



## bryanalwright

I think overheated could be the cause. Or maybe it caused by another electronic equipment. Not so sure too...I had this problem too and it solved when I move the screen near to my room windows and distance from my stereo set.


----------



## ta-kid

Another question about 1to1 pixel mapping.My input signal says 1080i 60hz with HDPC on and YCbCr 444(BT.709. And my output says 1080P 60hz,59.9hz (locked) YCbCr 444 (BT.709) going to my 1080P Sxrd sony TV.All this without 1to 1 pixel mapping.

When I enable the 1 to 1 function,it works fine,but i do not see much difference if any.What is the advantages and disadvamtages of the 1 to 1 pixel mapping in my case.I know a lot of you in this forum have asked for this function and now that we have it,What for?


----------



## derekjsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15501658
> 
> 
> Fellow Edge user here with the firmware update.With all the test patterns avaliable is there a PDF file somewhere that shows how to use all these patterns and what we should look for to tweak the settings?



This is an older doc from DVDO but it still applies to the Edge.

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...TP_Setup_2.pdf


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ta-kid* /forum/post/15502036
> 
> 
> Another question about 1to1 pixel mapping.My input signal says 1080i 60hz with HDPC on and YCbCr 444(BT.709. And my output says 1080P 60hz,59.9hz (locked) YCbCr 444 (BT.709) going to my 1080P Sxrd sony TV.All this without 1to 1 pixel mapping.
> 
> When I enable the 1 to 1 function,it works fine,but i do not see much difference if any.What is the advantages and disadvamtages of the 1 to 1 pixel mapping in my case.I know a lot of you in this forum have asked for this function and now that we have it,What for?



1:1 is the framerate in the EDGE menu not pixel mapping.

In my setup I have it set for 1080P60 output. When 1:1 framerate is enabled, when it receives a 1080P24 input, it will output it as 1080P24. Any other input will result in 1080P60 output.


----------



## adude

I set up the Edge today first time. Updated the firmware to 1.1. Seems like I am having HDMI handshake issues.

I have Infocus 7210 projector and Onkyo 605 receiver. The connection is like this - Panasonic BD-35k player HDMI to Edge and then Video goes to 7210, audio goes to 605. With this setup, I don't get any picture/sound at all. After fiddling with cables, I put Onkyo 605 before edge. Now, I get picture but there are flashes of white mosquito noise (like signal off in SD world) every 3 seconds. Even when the video is stopped, I see lots of noise and color flashes on the screen.

I tried with Toshiba HD-A3 and got the same flashing issues.

Has anyone noticed these problems Edge?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/15501522
> 
> 
> nobody ever encountered this problem?



In your picture, I'm not seeing the green vertical lines you mention










Where are they?


----------



## tingshen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15504751
> 
> 
> In your picture, I'm not seeing the green vertical lines you mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are they?



now you see?


















currently when this thing happen, I have to adjust the HDMI cable a little, turn off and turn on the TV or EDGE....but interesting thing is...i only happened to human faces.....most of the time......


alright, maybe it's not clear enough, I will take somemore pictures to show.....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanalwright* /forum/post/15501784
> 
> 
> I think overheated could be the cause. Or maybe it caused by another electronic equipment. Not so sure too...I had this problem too and it solved when I move the screen near to my room windows and distance from my stereo set.



How would the stereo set affect the output? On TV or on Edge? I have a uni-theater right in front of my TV, and a Wii on top of my EDGE which is right beside my 50" Plasma....maybe I shall try moving the EDGE away from all these stuff.....


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/15504979
> 
> 
> now you see? ...




Yes, I see them now. Definitely strange placement.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/15504293
> 
> 
> I set up the Edge today first time. Updated the firmware to 1.1. Seems like I am having HDMI handshake issues.
> 
> I have Infocus 7210 projector and Onkyo 605 receiver. The connection is like this - Panasonic BD-35k player HDMI to Edge and then Video goes to 7210, audio goes to 605. With this setup, I don't get any picture/sound at all. After fiddling with cables, I put Onkyo 605 before edge. Now, I get picture but there are flashes of white mosquito noise (like signal off in SD world) every 3 seconds. Even when the video is stopped, I see lots of noise and color flashes on the screen.
> 
> I tried with Toshiba HD-A3 and got the same flashing issues.
> 
> Has anyone noticed these problems Edge?



Sure have and I have gone back to Ver #1 which gave me no problems at all. I have the audio going from the HDMI on the Edge to an Onkyo 705. All other units are direct through HDMI or component to the Edge and then to my Samsung HD panel.


Hopefully the firmware after 1.1 will fix this problem, BTW I'm PAL and thought it might just be a PAL problem.


----------



## Ian_S

Are there any discrete IR codes for the frame-rate lock on and off?? Would be very useful if there was.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/15504293
> 
> 
> I set up the Edge today first time. Updated the firmware to 1.1. Seems like I am having HDMI handshake issues.
> 
> I have Infocus 7210 projector and Onkyo 605 receiver. The connection is like this - Panasonic BD-35k player HDMI to Edge and then Video goes to 7210, audio goes to 605.



What if you simply leave the Onkyo out of the system? ( I know, no audio) - does that fix the picture problems? If it does, you may need to just run toslink to the Onkyo - keep it completely removed from HDMI chain.


(I can't use my Onkyo between my sources and my Sony display; no Edge at all - just trying to use Onkyo as switcher in wife's system. I have to bypass Onkyo for video, run the audio via optical to the Onkyo. Since the Onkyo alone is a dealbreaker for me, doubt if adding an Edge would improve things.)


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/15505093
> 
> 
> Sure have and I have gone back to Ver #1 which gave me no problems at all. I have the audio going from the HDMI on the Edge to an Onkyo 705. All other units are direct through HDMI or component to the Edge and then to my Samsung HD panel.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the firmware after 1.1 will fix this problem, BTW I'm PAL and thought it might just be a PAL problem.



Thanks,

I played around other HDMI inputs and looks like this problem only occurs on HDMI1. I did not see the flashes on Input 2. Maybe its a defective port or something. This is still with Onkyo 605 before Edge.


I will play around with other inputs and see what it does. Haven't contacted DVDO yet.


----------



## kitzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/15508108
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I played around other HDMI inputs and looks like this problem only occurs on HDMI1. I did not see the flashes on Input 2. Maybe its a defective port or something. This is still with Onkyo 605 before Edge.
> 
> 
> I will play around with other inputs and see what it does. Haven't contacted DVDO yet.



I had the same issues after 1.1...I had to force an output resolution (instead of auto)


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/15504979
> 
> 
> now you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....but interesting thing is...i only happened to human faces.....most of the time......



Hmmm. Maybe they're not really human?


----------



## Jerrym303

I am using the Edge with a Harmony One Remote. There was an entry for DVDOEDGE in the database that I used. The list of inputs does not include HDMI 5 or 6.


Is there anyone using a Harmony for direct access to HDMI 5 or 6?


Here is the input list per the Harmony entry:


Component1


Component2 (Recommended)


HDMI1


HDMI2


HDMI3


HDMI4


S-Video1


S-Video2


Video1


Video2


RGBHV


----------



## AudioBear

I use an Harmony 880. I use only 4 HDMI inputs but when I set it up I noticed that. I poked around awhile trying to figure out how to add a 5th and could not do anything. I did not contact Harmony but I think you are going to have to do that unless someone knows a trick that isn't obvious.


----------



## jonm42

Re: HDMI5 -- you just have to add it as it appears in the dropdown list for additional inputs. I have a Harmony 550 and no problems with adding this. Let me know if you want me go hunt down specifics.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15483616
> 
> 
> The Edge had little or no improvement for any sources for me which I attribute to excellent Panasonic plasma video processing.



The Edge might not be the perfect scaler, but...it is the perfect scaler when you want to remove the black bars from movies @ 1080p.


My DVD player scales nicely @ 1080p...but...when I want to remove the black bars on a movie I have to set it to output 480i to zoom, otherwise it will not zoom a 1080p image over HDMI because of HDCP.> The Edge allows me to zoom the image to perfectly fit my entire screen @ 1080p HDMI...something that cannot be done by any TV properly.


Thankfully alot of directors such as Oliver Stone and Quentin Tarantino are releasing bluray titles with proper 16:9 aspect ratio's, that fit the entire screen @ 1080p ,without dithering on OAR of the film which does not utilzise the full functionality of your LCD set.


----------



## Gary J

Removing black bars? I think there is a lot more demand for that in J6P crowd than the VP crowd.


----------



## shingdaz

I'm sure there's going to be a crowd for everything the edge can do.


----------



## Scythe42

I browsed through the thread and checked the online manuals but still have a few questions:


First my Setup:


- Samsung LN-55A950 (handles up to 1080/24p)

- Panasonic BD55 Blu Ray Player (handles 1080/24p)

- Onkyo 805 Receiver as a pre-pro and media hub.

- Popcorn Hour for playback of AVIs/MKVs.

- Xbox 360 (component version) and Wii for gaming (not a priority, I rarely play games)

- DVD playback happens over an old Denon 2910 (will die in the next months). I plan to get an Oppo 980H as a replacement.


Now to the questions:


- Will the Edge work with these devices? Any experiences? Especially with the Popcorn Hour.


- How the does Edge compare to the scaling of the Denon or the Panasonic (or an Oppo 983HD) in general?


- I want to scale PAL and NTSC DVDs with movies to 1080/24p. Can the Edge do this? I have a huge collection and not willing to re-buy in Blu-Ray except for a few titles. A VP seems to be the only option to get a 24p picture out of DVDs.


- DVDs with TV shows should be scaled to 1080p but keep the frame rate of the disc. Can the processing from the Edge switched easily so I can programm a button on my remote to change between "keep fame rate, deinterlace and scale" and "convert to 24p and scale"?


- Will my old Denon 2910 or the Oppo 980H be better for delivering the source material to the Edge? I plan on not use any processing on the DVD player side and let the Edge handle everything if I go for the VP route.


- Or should I go with a Oppo 983 for scaling DVDs and forget the VP route to get a 24p picture and stay with 50p/60p for DVDs? Or should I only use the BD55 and don't get a new dedicated DVD player.


Sooooo many questions.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joepro* /forum/post/15459393
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding Auto-Select output, based on EDID.
> 
> 
> I have a 1365x768 plasma. I have extracted the EDID from my TV and I can see that in the EDID BASE data, the preferred/native resolution is 1360x768p. However, in the EDID EXTENSION ( EIA/CEA-861 ) data, the native resolution is 1280x720p.
> 
> 
> Which of the two is the Edge most likely to use?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15461137
> 
> 
> As I understand, the EDGE will output 720p...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joepro* /forum/post/15467351
> 
> 
> That's what I thought as well. But [email protected] says EDGE will actually pickup the 1360x768 resolution because it's the first detailed timing returned.
> 
> 
> That's great news and will be ordering a unit very shortly.



I'll be interested to see if Larry is correct in your particular case. Based upon the experience of many EDGE owners (including myself), the output rez has been difficult (impossible?) to consistently predict in this type of situation.


----------



## stretch437

yeah i told a guy his EDID data looked like it would work with the edge and he ended up having to return it. 136Xx768 has always been a bit of a crapshoot with the edge.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15425784
> 
> 
> i suppose you could try a really negative setting for edge enhancement. you lose a little "detail" but as you say this is not a highly detailed source.
> 
> 
> i can't personally speak about competing products from experience (and besides, this thread is not really about those products), but at one time there were other products perhaps better suited to cleaning up noise in SD. some people even use a combination of the edge with these products.



Well, after giving it two more weeks, I've decided to send it back - it's just not doing anything for me. For the record, I have a 46XBR6, and a BDP-S350 (Sony Blu-Ray player). The Edge not only did nothing to improve the picture from either the STB or the player, but it actually made the HD channels look worse (for instance, the Program Guide lettering got all fuzzy and literally painful to read when going through the Edge).


Not trying to diss anyone for whom the Edge has done wonders - it just seems to me that those who have opined that the new TVs and players offer the same or equal performance right out of the box are correct.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15535390
> 
> 
> yeah i told a guy his EDID data looked like it would work with the edge and he ended up having to return it. 136Xx768 has always been a bit of a crapshoot with the edge.



the problem with 136Xx768 is that it has always been an "internal use" resolution only and usually supports only 60hz no matter which part of the world you live in.


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> 136Xx768 has always been a bit of a crapshoot with the edge.



I'm in Germany over here and I've tested the Edge with a Samsung HD-Ready LCD (R8 series) and a LG HD-Ready LCD and both worked like a charm with the Edge. On both displays the Edge delivered 1360x768 in both 50 and 60Hz (with auto resolution and 1:1 framerate).


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15536028
> 
> 
> Well, after giving it two more weeks, I've decided to send it back - it's just not doing anything for me. For the record, I have a 46XBR6, and a BDP-S350 (Sony Blu-Ray player). The Edge not only did nothing to improve the picture from either the STB or the player, but it actually made the HD channels look worse (for instance, the Program Guide lettering got all fuzzy and literally painful to read when going through the Edge).
> 
> 
> Not trying to diss anyone for whom the Edge has done wonders - it just seems to me that those who have opined that the new TVs and players offer the same or equal performance right out of the box are correct.



I have two EDGEs and use them in two setups. Both of them beat the deinterlacing of my Samsung LCD set and Samsung LED DLP set. And when I tried it on my Toshiba DLP set, the EDGE easily had better deinterlacing too. Also better scaling than both. But this is with toshiba and Samsung. i've never owned a Sony HD set.

Perhaps I'll bring it over to my parent splace sometime since they are getting a Sony XBR6 set shortly and see how it does. I'll use the US open recording from last year which casued huge deinterlacing issues. When going through my VP50pro or EDGE it would occassionally have issue, but going straight to the TV it was almost unwatchable with all the deinterlacing problems from the broadcast.


I tried that broadcast straight to a toshiba, Samsung, HP set and Gefen scaler and all had the same deinterlacing issues.


----------



## Jason Bourne

My replacement Edge should arrive later this week (first unit arrived with parts rattling around inside from onecall).


I will be running my TiVo S3 (Comcast) and Wii through it.


Would any of you run a Blu-ray or Oppo 983 through it? These sources are providing pretty great pictures already on our Pioneer 6010.


Thanks!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/15537212
> 
> 
> My replacement Edge should arrive later this week (first unit arrived with parts rattling around inside from onecall).
> 
> 
> I will be running my TiVo S3 (Comcast) and Wii through it.
> 
> 
> Would any of you run a Blu-ray or Oppo 983 through it? These sources are providing pretty great pictures already on our Pioneer 6010.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I run everything thru it... its basically my media hub. You can basically set all the processing to 0 and effectively pass thru if you wish.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Agent_C* /forum/post/15494077
> 
> 
> I concur... The Edge offered little or no improvement over the processing in my Kuro and upscaled no better than my Oppo.
> 
> 
> A_C



That's interesting, as my experience is the opposite. I don't have an Oppo but I do have a Kuro 111FD and noted better black levels over the Edge vs. the 111 during a test with laserdiscs. I've done no other comparisons so far.


----------



## Gary J

What does Kuro mean again?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15537427
> 
> 
> What does Kuro mean again?



I believe it means 'Black'.


----------



## Tom899

Has anyone tried the auto lip sync function with the Edge? If so how well does it work? Any tips?


----------



## Cynn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/14548934
> 
> 
> I had the info that the 240p bugfix created for the 50/50pro has not made it into the Edge FW yet. I'm very confident though that it'll be fixed in a timely manner.



I'm finally in the market for a scaler but I still need to know what would work best for me: Edge or VP30 + Di Card? I want it to scale old video game consoles (240p-480p) to 1080p on my Samsung LCD.


Did the new firmware make the edge as good as the VP30 combo?


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15538283
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the auto lip sync function with the Edge? If so how well does it work? Any tips?



works fine on my rig; as a musician, I'm touchy enough about lip-synch that I stayed away from the earlier Lumagens, for just that reason.


Have never had to adjust on Edge - just use auto. Have only seen the auto setting fail once, back with my VP50; for some reason, the local HD broadcast was about a quarter second off. Was able to manually adjust the VP50 to match; guessing that Edge has as much range, but have never tried to see.


----------



## m. zillch

Anyone have a link to what exactly the 35 test patterns are in the new software?







Do you get any moving line patterns to evaluate motion smear for example that I think the VP50 might have?


Thanks.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cynn* /forum/post/15538666
> 
> 
> I'm finally in the market for a scaler but I still need to know what would work best for me: Edge or VP30 + Di Card? I want it to scale old video game consoles (240p-480p) to 1080p on my Samsung LCD.
> 
> 
> Did the new firmware make the edge as good as the VP30 combo?



i assume you're asking this *after* having read fudoh's page mentioned in his sig http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/ i don't even own any retro games and i was fascinated by the depth of material there.


and although it has nothing to do with 240p, i have to say the only reason i would take out the edge and put back my VP30 is not because of the ABT102 card but rather SDI. i am really suffering from poor SD DVD upconversion in my blu-ray player. 7 years on and it's still hard to beat a panasonic RP82 with SDI for PQ.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15539036
> 
> 
> works fine on my rig; as a musician, I'm touchy enough about lip-synch that I stayed away from the earlier Lumagens, for just that reason.
> 
> 
> Have never had to adjust on Edge - just use auto. Have only seen the auto setting fail once, back with my VP50; for some reason, the local HD broadcast was about a quarter second off. Was able to manually adjust the VP50 to match; guessing that Edge has as much range, but have never tried to see.



Thanks for sharing your experience, I'm now looking forward to this feature.... I have a Yamaha RX-V1800 AVR with HDMI Auto Lip Sync Mode and it doesn't do much. I have a new Edge showing up today but unfortunately won't be able to use it in my system until April as I'm on a business trip, I will only be able to power it up, hook up an HDMI output to a display and familiarize myself with the menu.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15540314
> 
> 
> i assume you're asking this *after* having read fudoh's page mentioned in his sig http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/ i don't even own any retro games and i was fascinated by the depth of material there.
> 
> 
> and although it has nothing to do with 240p, i have to say the only reason i would take out the edge and put back my VP30 is not because of the ABT102 card but rather SDI. i am really suffering from poor SD DVD upconversion in my blu-ray player. 7 years on and it's still hard to beat a panasonic RP82 with SDI for PQ.



Fudoh's tests were very interesting, good link!

Thanks


----------



## Fudoh

Yeah, for gaming there's really hardly any reason to prefer a VPxx machine to the Edge. With the current 1.1 production firmware there are still a few issues (especially with 288p50Hz material), but that'll be fixed for sure.


Compared to a VP30/102 combo there's nothing to be missed, except one tiny bit: If you're feeding progressive material (240p or 480p) and turn the Gamemode on to minimize the lag, the Detail and Edge Enhancement tools are disabled for any reason (probably a limitation of the ABT2010). But overall the Edge is THE way to go for gaming PLUS movie processing.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/15537212
> 
> 
> 
> Would any of you run a Blu-ray or Oppo 983 through it? These sources are providing pretty great pictures already on our Pioneer 6010.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Considering the Oppo 983 chipset is from Anchor Bay, I can't imagine you'll see much difference, if any, between the upscaling of the 983 and the upscaling from the Edge. Blu-ray at 1080p will go through mostly untouched.


Brian


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15537592
> 
> 
> I believe it means 'Black'.



So I would think black levels on the Kuro would not need much improvement.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Thanks! That's kinda what I figured. I appreciate you taking the time to respond.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne*  
_

Would any of you run a Blu-ray or Oppo 983 through it? These sources are providing pretty great pictures already on our Pioneer 6010.


Thanks!_


Considering the Oppo 983 chipset is from Anchor Bay, I can't imagine you'll see much difference, if any, between the upscaling of the 983 and the upscaling from the Edge. Blu-ray at 1080p will go through mostly untouched.


Brian


----------



## aaronwt

What about 1080i discs? Will you have your BD player deinterlace or the EDGE? The EDGE does a better job deinertlacing 1080i titles than the BD30, BD50, BD35, or BH200 players I've tried with it.


----------



## Gary J

Yes everyone should have a &700 Edge for those stacks of 1080i discs.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15540906
> 
> 
> Yes everyone should have a &700 Edge for those stacks of 1080i discs.



I have two EDGEs (and they were not $700). And I also have several dozen 1080i HD DVD and BD titles.



The EDGE is my ninth or tenth scaler since 2001. It is by far the best bang for the buck from any scaler/video processor I've owned.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15536904
> 
> 
> I have two EDGEs and use them in two setups. Both of them beat the deinterlacing of my Samsung LCD set and Samsung LED DLP set. And when I tried it on my Toshiba DLP set, the EDGE easily had better deinterlacing too. Also better scaling than both. But this is with toshiba and Samsung. i've never owned a Sony HD set.
> 
> Perhaps I'll bring it over to my parent splace sometime since they are getting a Sony XBR6 set shortly and see how it does. I'll use the US open recording from last year which casued huge deinterlacing issues. When going through my VP50pro or EDGE it would occassionally have issue, but going straight to the TV it was almost unwatchable with all the deinterlacing problems from the broadcast.
> 
> 
> I tried that broadcast straight to a toshiba, Samsung, HP set and Gefen scaler and all had the same deinterlacing issues.



Please do let us know what you think once you try it on the XBR6 - I just want someone to tell me I'm not blind!


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15540889
> 
> 
> What about 1080i discs? Will you have your BD player deinterlace or the EDGE? The EDGE does a better job deinertlacing 1080i titles than the BD30, BD50, BD35, or BH200 players I've tried with it.



I don't have any 1080i discs yet but your point is a good one. Thanks


----------



## Ray Collins

I am in the process of installing a HT and intend to use a Planar 8150 projector, an Integra 9.9 pre/pro and a Panasonic BD-35 player(because the Oppo BDP 83 has not been released). Do I need an EDGE?


Ray


----------



## sidb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15540549
> 
> 
> Yeah, for gaming there's really hardly any reason to prefer a VPxx machine to the Edge. With the current 1.1 production firmware there are still a few issues (especially with 288p50Hz material), but that'll be fixed for sure.... But overall the Edge is THE way to go for gaming PLUS movie processing.



It would be great if that became true someday for non private-beta firmware. Given DVDO's record, though, I am no longer willing to give them any credit for features that aren't already shipping to the public. I held off buying an Edge because those gaming features weren't delivered yetI'll reconsider if they ever actually release them.


----------



## Cynn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15540549
> 
> 
> Yeah, for gaming there's really hardly any reason to prefer a VPxx machine to the Edge. With the current 1.1 production firmware there are still a few issues (especially with 288p50Hz material), but that'll be fixed for sure.
> 
> 
> Compared to a VP30/102 combo there's nothing to be missed, except one tiny bit: If you're feeding progressive material (240p or 480p) and turn the Gamemode on to minimize the lag, the Detail and Edge Enhancement tools are disabled for any reason (probably a limitation of the ABT2010). But overall the Edge is THE way to go for gaming PLUS movie processing.



Thank you for the reply! The loss of edge enhancement is actually a pretty big issue for me. The reason I am in the DVDO market is two fold.


1.) For my classic consoles (SNES, Genesis, Neo-Geo AES, 3DO, etc etc)


2.) For my next gen consoles.


Now #1 is easy to understand. For #2, let me explain: I own a Samsung 650 120hz LCD. This LCD has input lag if you use it's suite of image enhancers. The only way to get a lag free image is to use VGA or PC mode on HDMI 2. That's all good and fine, but the colors get washed out a bit and the whole image goes super soft.


I'd like my DVDO unit to go in there, bump up the color and sharpness a bit then deliver that to my TV. Then I could have a very nice image for the cost of 6ms delay as opposed to 60 by putting the TV in another mode.


I suppose I could have the X360 and PS3 deliver 1080i to the Edge and still get enhancement? That seems like more work than needed for the hardware though and I image would produce a worse image than pure 1080p? (and the PS3 would have trouble with that as some games don't support 1080i)


Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cynn* /forum/post/15547760
> 
> 
> 2.) For my next gen consoles.
> 
> 
> Now #1 is easy to understand. For #2, let me explain: I own a Samsung 650 120hz LCD. This LCD has input lag if you use it's suite of image enhancers. The only way to get a lag free image is to use VGA or PC mode on HDMI 2. That's all good and fine, but the colors get washed out a bit and the whole image goes super soft.
> 
> 
> I'd like my DVDO unit to go in there, bump up the color and sharpness a bit then deliver that to my TV. Then I could have a very nice image for the cost of 6ms delay as opposed to 60 by putting the TV in another mode.



fwiw, GH3 looks great on my PS3 and crt pj, running thru the Edge. When running game mode - you're right, no EE or DE, but MNR, color, contrast, and brightness are there - plenty to make it pop. But afaic, best part is that in game mode, I tried calibrating the controller - and guess what? NO DELAY required for calibration. Pretty cool - when I was using the VP50, for sure there was delay after calibration. Forget how much, but it was there.


I don't _think_ you'd hate the display in game mode, but I don't have your rig, so YMMV.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15542428
> 
> 
> Please do let us know what you think once you try it on the XBR6 - I just want someone to tell me I'm not blind!



I have an XBR5 with the Edge (PS3, OPPO 980H, HTPC). The XBR series is quite calibration intensive what with motion ehancer etc. Try putting all the Edge settings to neutral and calibrate your XBR5 (there are various forum threads you can google with suggested settings or do your own). I would think with HD sources, the improvements would be minimal. Some suggested they get improvements from 1080i sources de-interlaced by Edge. 1080p will just be passthrough. The XBR will provide Detail and Edge enhancements as well. I had those turned off and used the Edge for DE and EE. Improvements will be more prominent on SD TV and DVD's.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15539036
> 
> 
> works fine on my rig; as a musician, I'm touchy enough about lip-synch that I stayed away from the earlier Lumagens, for just that reason.
> 
> 
> Have never had to adjust on Edge - just use auto. Have only seen the auto setting fail once, back with my VP50; for some reason, the local HD broadcast was about a quarter second off. Was able to manually adjust the VP50 to match; guessing that Edge has as much range, but have never tried to see.



I have my Edge now, sorry for asking but I cannot find anything to do with Auto lip sync in the menus? only manual control?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15550133
> 
> 
> I have my Edge now, sorry for asking but I cannot find anything to do with Auto lip sync in the menus? only manual control?



By default the audio is synched with the video.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15550175
> 
> 
> By default the audio is synched with the video.



Thanks!


----------



## Tom899

I took delivery of a new Edge today. I'm on a business trip for a few months so unfortunately I can't really try it out to its full potential with my 6 HDMI input sources, and 1 component. So, all I have with me at the apartment is a SD DVD player and HDMI 24" monitor. This is what I found, and will talk to John at Anchor Bay tomorrow. My one input (DVD player) has composite, S-Video, or component. I first chose composite to the Edge and started playing a movie, but no picture, just blue screen. The Edge menus all work and it shows a composite signal is detected but just a blue screen. I reset the unit, updated to v1.1 firmware, reset again and still nothing. I decided to box it up, so I unplugged the unit. I then decided to give it one more try so I plugged it back in and guess what, I had a picture and the blue LED on the front lit up, which I had not seen yet. I turned it off with the remote and then back on, no picture again. If I unplug and plug it back in, again I have a picture. I decided to try S-Video, same situation. I then decided to try Component, now I can turn it off and on with no problem. What do you think? If you are only using S-Video or Composite maybe the signal is not strong enough to turn the circuits on and require a power disconnect - reconnect? I don't know and maybe I shouldn't worry about it? Very strange, and probably no one has an Edge with just composite hooked up to verify this, it could be a small bug?

Thanks for reading this long note.


----------



## Blacklac

I think it will be a YMMV on game modes with certain displays. I am initially under the impression that once I introduced the Edge into my PC connection (both Edge and Display in Game Mode) I gained slight lag, very slight. I was previously using component right to my display and that setup was very responsive. Perhaps my setup just is not as responsive with HDMI, I have no idea. Too bad, I really like the Edge processing on that setup too, but I think I'm going back to PC (component) right to display.


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15550263
> 
> 
> I took delivery of a new Edge today. I'm on a business trip for a few months so unfortunately I can't really try it out to its full potential with my 6 HDMI input sources, and 1 component. So, all I have with me at the apartment is a SD DVD player and HDMI 24" monitor. This is what I found, and will talk to John at Anchor Bay tomorrow. My one input (DVD player) has composite, S-Video, or component. I first chose composite to the Edge and started playing a movie, but no picture, just blue screen. The Edge menus all work and it shows a composite signal is detected but just a blue screen. I reset the unit, updated to v1.1 firmware, reset again and still nothing. I decided to box it up, so I unplugged the unit. I then decided to give it one more try so I plugged it back in and guess what, I had a picture and the blue LED on the front lit up, which I had not seen yet. I turned it off with the remote and then back on, no picture again. If I unplug and plug it back in, again I have a picture. I decided to try S-Video, same situation. I then decided to try Component, now I can turn it off and on with no problem. What do you think? If you are only using S-Video or Composite maybe the signal is not strong enough to turn the circuits on and require a power disconnect - reconnect? I don't know and maybe I shouldn't worry about it? Very strange, and probably no one has an Edge with just composite hooked up to verify this, it could be a small bug?
> 
> Thanks for reading this long note.



It happens with my unit too. My satellite box has only S-video output, so my usage is with it connected to this port on EDGE all the time.

When EDGE powers on itself automatically it works just fine with the STB. But sometimes if I turn off the EDGE on the remote and turn it back on, it gives just the blue screen.

I'll do more testing on it with the composite too and report back.


----------



## rockonpearl

I have had my EDGE for a couple weeks now and Ken at Anchor Bay helped me set it up. Everything works great except pasing dolby digital signal through EDGE to my pre/pro results in an annoying (and loud) squawking noise when I switch edge channels and when I browse menus through my TIVO. This is truly disappointing







and I am hopeful that Ken and the rest of the Anchor Bay folks will get the firmware updated with a fix as soon as possible. They claim that the audio is transparently passed thorugh, however I never had this switching noise in my system before. The EDGE is definately the culprit. I left a voicemail for Ken yesterday asking for an update on this issue, but have not heard back from him yet. Both Ken and John from Anchor Bay heard the squawking through the phone, so they know it is a real issue and Ken admitted that they did detect some switching noise when routing audio through optical cable to a processor or receiver. In my case I have a very sensitive Audio Refinement Pre2DSP processor / pre-amp that is only amplifying the horrible switching noise. The interesting thins is that when I change my audio output to PCM, the switching noise improves. Please let me know if anyone else is experiencing the same thing. I am afraid that this may damage my speakers if it goes on much longer. Thanks!


----------



## rockonpearl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stumblebum* /forum/post/15300972
> 
> 
> I have an issue with the digital audio signal carried over the HDMI input and outputted via the optical output. I do not receive a dolby digital or DTS digital signal.
> 
> 
> All settings on the source components and the Edge were set accordingly.
> 
> 
> I then tried connecting optical cables from my source components to the Edge optical inputs and received the DD/DTS signals...but am experiencing audio dropouts when changing channels on DTV receiver or switching from one component to the other.
> 
> If I turn Edge off and on the audio comes back.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that you could hook up sources with HDMI inputs and output to the optical output (if no HDMI output was on receiver/preamp and it would work).
> 
> 
> In additon I also updated firmware to 1.1
> 
> 
> Could unit be defective ? Should I exchange for a new one?



I have the same problem and even worse ... i get horrible squawking sounds when switching between sources.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/15551106
> 
> 
> It happens with my unit too. My satellite box has only S-video output, so my usage is with it connected to this port on EDGE all the time.
> 
> When EDGE powers on itself automatically it works just fine with the STB. But sometimes if I turn off the EDGE on the remote and turn it back on, it gives just the blue screen.
> 
> I'll do more testing on it with the composite too and report back.



Thank you very much for your feedback with a similar scenario. I have a detailed email sent to [email protected] as suggested by John at Anchor Bay. I will also keep the forum updated when I find out more....


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15550263
> 
> 
> This is what I found, and will talk to John at Anchor Bay tomorrow.



I think you mean "Josh at Anchor Bay" and I haven't been there since September...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockonpearl* /forum/post/15553237
> 
> 
> I have the same problem and even worse ... i get horrible squawking sounds when switching between sources.



Yup... I get that too. If I change sources again and then back, all is well. It seems that Edge is either trashing the bitstream or is fooling the receiver as to what it is receiving and generates pure crap (basically noise like receiver thinks its PCM and its DD).


----------



## prepress

Twice now, I've gotten the brief message that "Your display is not HDCP-compliant" from my EDGE. Anyone else using an Edge get this? I've noticed no problems otherwise, but then I'm not playing Blu-ray yet, nor am I recording anything. I do have HD cable which doesn't seem to be affected. The display is a PRO-111FD.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockonpearl* /forum/post/15552502
> 
> 
> I have had my EDGE for a couple weeks now and Ken at Anchor Bay helped me set it up. Everything works great except pasing dolby digital signal through EDGE to my pre/pro results in an annoying (and loud) squawking noise when I switch edge channels and when I browse menus through my TIVO. This is truly disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am hopeful that Ken and the rest of the Anchor Bay folks will get the firmware updated with a fix as soon as possible. They claim that the audio is transparently passed thorugh, however I never had this switching noise in my system before. The EDGE is definately the culprit. I left a voicemail for Ken yesterday asking for an update on this issue, but have not heard back from him yet. Both Ken and John from Anchor Bay heard the squawking through the phone, so they know it is a real issue and Ken admitted that they did detect some switching noise when routing audio through optical cable to a processor or receiver. In my case I have a very sensitive Audio Refinement Pre2DSP processor / pre-amp that is only amplifying the horrible switching noise. The interesting thins is that when I change my audio output to PCM, the switching noise improves. Please let me know if anyone else is experiencing the same thing. I am afraid that this may damage my speakers if it goes on much longer. Thanks!



Maybe there is a problem with the box. I have no issue like that with both my EDGE units. So maybe it needs to be replaced. Although I have no idea. Just that both my units are fine, and I'm only using HDMI for all audio since all my components have HDMI.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15553951
> 
> 
> I think you mean "Josh at Anchor Bay" and I haven't been there since September...



Hi Josh, I did speak to a fellow in support at Anchor Bay named John.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15555052
> 
> 
> Maybe there is a problem with the box. I have no issue like that with both my EDGE units. So maybe it needs to be replaced. Although I have no idea. Just that both my units are fine, and I'm only using HDMI for all audio since all my components have HDMI.



aaron - we all know, you're the luckiest guy on the planet (excluding, perhaps, Gary







.) I had that problem with mine also, but with the earlier beta firmwares. The production V1.1 fixed that.


Has everyone having this problem updated firmware? I know - silly question, but could be relevant. I used toslink and coax for all my audio connections, and used to get that nasty white noise on switching.


One more fwiw - while I am using 1.1 now, I am also routing audio via hdmi whenever possible (now). While 1.1 fixed it for me, the hdmi may also help you out.


----------



## sticknstones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15536028
> 
> 
> Well, after giving it two more weeks, I've decided to send it back - it's just not doing anything for me. For the record, I have a 46XBR6, and a BDP-S350 (Sony Blu-Ray player). The Edge not only did nothing to improve the picture from either the STB or the player, but it actually made the HD channels look worse (for instance, the Program Guide lettering got all fuzzy and literally painful to read when going through the Edge).
> 
> 
> Not trying to diss anyone for whom the Edge has done wonders - it just seems to me that those who have opined that the new TVs and players offer the same or equal performance right out of the box are correct.



Hi Nappy! I own the VP20 for three years now and it has the ABT 102 chip. When I first got it I was bummed that my std dvd looked worse. At the time I got my unit they did not have the "Pass through" function and to get around it I had to not use the HDMI as input from the DVD to the VP 20 because the DVD was converting the signal and then the VP20 converted it and it looked bad. I had to use component cables from the DVD to the VP 20 and then let the VP 20 do the upconversion to 1080P and output to my TV.


I am wondering if you are doing a double conversion? My Std DVD did not have a menu option to not do a conversion but yours might or if you want your DVD player to upconvert or pass 1080P straight through then use the "Pass through" option on the Edge. The latest firmware update for my unit allows me to do "pass through" so now I have more options to work with.


I am only reading the last couple of pages on posts as I am not in the market for an edge but was curious on how the ABT 2010 chip was being received!


Just some ideas before you return.


----------



## sticknstones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/15537212
> 
> 
> My replacement Edge should arrive later this week (first unit arrived with parts rattling around inside from onecall).
> 
> 
> I will be running my TiVo S3 (Comcast) and Wii through it.
> 
> 
> Would any of you run a Blu-ray or Oppo 983 through it? These sources are providing pretty great pictures already on our Pioneer 6010.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Oppo uses the Anchor Bay technology as well so you would have parity on the technology used but maybe a different chip. I am not sure what model of Oppo and what chip is being used. You can play with each one passing the conversion and see which one you like but I think it would be hard to decipher a difference. For sure you do not want both units converting a signal.


----------



## sticknstones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray Collins* /forum/post/15542990
> 
> 
> I am in the process of installing a HT and intend to use a Planar 8150 projector, an Integra 9.9 pre/pro and a Panasonic BD-35 player(because the Oppo BDP 83 has not been released). *Do I need an EDGE?
> *
> 
> Ray



Ray,

My 2 cents given that you have the integra 9.9 that has the Silicon Optix Reon, HQV chip then I would say "*no*" you do not need the Edge.


I have a Denon 3803(6 years old) and bought the VP 20 when I bought the 1080P set. I did not want to change out the Denon at the time and it is a perfect match for old AVR's where you want to have the Video Processing transferred to units like Anchor Bay.


The Oppo BDP-83 will probably have the ABT 2010 chip when it releases and I too am waiting for this unit.


I do not know how much functionality that Integra integrated from the Silicon Optix HQV chip and whether you can do pass through and such but I would make your current investment fail somehow before looking at new options(if it were my money).


I have been upgrading my amps to Emotiva and relegated my Denon to simple audio switching for CD and using two of its amps for my surrounds.


When Emotiva releases the XMC-1 which will be their version of a Audio Video processor then I will retire the Denon completely. I guess what I am suggesting is to let your Integra 9.9 die a slow death and and as new technology emerges that brings needed value to you then start to decouple functions from your head unit. I am finding myself migrating more to separates now because of the rapid changes in our very very cool hobby!


I hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## stevesns69

Well I'm so happy with my Edge that I don't have to read this thread too much anymore because I'm spending more time watching movies instead of working out HDMI issues like before I got it.







Anybody hear any rumors about features in future firmware updates?


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15550263
> 
> 
> I took delivery of a new Edge today. I'm on a business trip for a few months so unfortunately I can't really try it out to its full potential with my 6 HDMI input sources, and 1 component. So, all I have with me at the apartment is a SD DVD player and HDMI 24" monitor. This is what I found, and will talk to John at Anchor Bay tomorrow. My one input (DVD player) has composite, S-Video, or component. I first chose composite to the Edge and started playing a movie, but no picture, just blue screen. The Edge menus all work and it shows a composite signal is detected but just a blue screen. I reset the unit, updated to v1.1 firmware, reset again and still nothing. I decided to box it up, so I unplugged the unit. I then decided to give it one more try so I plugged it back in and guess what, I had a picture and the blue LED on the front lit up, which I had not seen yet. I turned it off with the remote and then back on, no picture again. If I unplug and plug it back in, again I have a picture. I decided to try S-Video, same situation. I then decided to try Component, now I can turn it off and on with no problem. What do you think? If you are only using S-Video or Composite maybe the signal is not strong enough to turn the circuits on and require a power disconnect - reconnect? I don't know and maybe I shouldn't worry about it? Very strange, and probably no one has an Edge with just composite hooked up to verify this, it could be a small bug?
> 
> Thanks for reading this long note.



If you have just one DVD player source, why would you even choose to use anything other than component out. Surely that will give you the best picture. You should be able to test your theory by connecting both the s-video out and the component out from the dvd player to the Edge and now see if your s-video out is still blue screen. I do use the composite in from a Series 1 TV to the Edge and I never have problem with blue screens, although I also used 3 of the HDMI inputs and the component in as well.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15559108
> 
> 
> If you have just one DVD player source, why would you even choose to use anything other than component out. Surely that will give you the best picture. You should be able to test your theory by connecting both the s-video out and the component out from the dvd player to the Edge and now see if your s-video out is still blue screen. I do use the composite in from a Series 1 TV to the Edge and I never have problem with blue screens, although I also used 3 of the HDMI inputs and the component in as well.



Yes, good information, and you are right, if there is a choice always use component over composite / S-Video. The reason I didn't use component right from the start, I couldn't find my component cables right away and thought what the heck, I'll use composite to get this thing working, I was anxious to hook it up. Now, if I hook up all three (composite, S-Video, Component)from the same DVD player, which is the only piece of hardware I temporarily have with me, the Edge will work ok, turn on and off with the remote, and I believe simply because it's seeing a signal from the component ports. If I unplug the component and leave composite and S-Video plugged in I can verify the problem, which is needing a unplug and plug back in after a turn off with remote. Personally, I'm not worried about it because I'll never be using composite or S-Video alone with no other inputs. It was just interesting to find this out, and to hear conformation right away from another user that can duplicate the issue and has experienced it in the past. I was just worried at first that I might have a faulty unit, and, there might be something else wrong with it that is not immediately showing up, but if this is common and normal than I'm not worried and won't waste my time and money returning for a repair, that might not even be possible if this just the way it is. You know the old saying, it is what it is..... That being said I’m sure I will be very happy with this unit once I get it hooked up in my system.

Thanks for feedback....


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15560345
> 
> 
> Yes, good information, and you are right, if there is a choice always use component over composite / S-Video. The reason I didn't use component right from the start, I couldn't find my component cables right away and thought what the heck, I'll use composite to get this thing working, I was anxious to hook it up. Now, if I hook up all three (composite, S-Video, Component)from the same DVD player, which is the only piece of hardware I temporarily have with me, the Edge will work ok, turn on and off with the remote, and I believe simply because it's seeing a signal from the component ports. If I unplug the component and leave composite and S-Video plugged in I can verify the problem, which is needing a unplug and plug back in after a turn off with remote. Personally, I'm not worried about it because I'll never be using composite or S-Video alone with no other inputs. It was just interesting to find this out, and to hear conformation right away from another user that can duplicate the issue and has experienced it in the past. I was just worried at first that I might have a faulty unit, and, there might be something else wrong with it that is not immediately showing up, but if this is common and normal than I'm not worried and won't waste my time and money returning for a repair, that might not even be possible if this just the way it is. You know the old saying, it is what it is..... That being said I'm sure I will be very happy with this unit once I get it hooked up in my system.
> 
> Thanks for feedback....



Tom,


I forgot to say it in my previous post. Other than the problem we are talking about, and some sound drop outs (when changing channels) if I use digital connection (Coax) from the STB to EDGE, my unit works perfectly with fir 1.1.

I suspect that most of problems are due to EDGE having some difficulties with the STB signal. My STB is very simple, with only composite and S-video outs, and probably very low quality too (it is made by Phillips).


Even with my low quality STB signal, the improvement EDGE gives me on my setup is fantastic.

EDGE is now the best and most important peace of gear I have in my setup hands down (used to be my two Oppo players, btw still love them, and the 981 trough the EDGE is the best PQ I have ever had).


Sidney


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray Collins* /forum/post/15542990
> 
> 
> I am in the process of installing a HT and intend to use a Planar 8150 projector, an Integra 9.9 pre/pro and a Panasonic BD-35 player(because the Oppo BDP 83 has not been released). Do I need an EDGE?
> 
> 
> Ray



Not only does the 9.9 have the Reon for video processing, but the Planar has the latest Gennum/Sigma 9450 as well. You may find you prefer the Reon for video sources (sports) while preferring using the Planar processing for film. I'd say you are probably all set without the Edge. Simply use "through" on the 9.9 to allow the Planar to do the processing and 1080p60 output on the 9.9 to allow the Reon to process. You may even find that the Planar does a good job with both, in which case just leave the 9.9 at "through".


----------



## baddgsx

Hi everyone , im thinking about getting the Edge next week. It seems like a bang for the buck unit. I know people see a huge difference on their SD sources but do they see any difference on their HD sources , HD broadcasts , Bluray ?


I wanna get the most out of my pioneer display


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/15560768
> 
> 
> Tom,
> 
> 
> I forgot to say it in my previous post. Other than the problem we are talking about, and some sound drop outs (when changing channels) if I use digital connection (Coax) from the STB to EDGE, my unit works perfectly with fir 1.1.
> 
> I suspect that most of problems are due to EDGE having some difficulties with the STB signal. My STB is very simple, with only composite and S-video outs, and probably very low quality too (it is made by Phillips).
> 
> 
> Even with my low quality STB signal, the improvement EDGE gives me on my setup is fantastic.
> 
> EDGE is now the best and most important peace of gear I have in my setup hands down (used to be my two Oppo players, btw still love them, and the 981 trough the EDGE is the best PQ I have ever had).
> 
> 
> Sidney



Thanks Sidney


----------



## baddgsx

Cpcat , you know alot about video processing bro. You also have alot of experience with the Edge and other top processors , like the denon. Ive been reading alot of your posts , and wanted to say thanx for all ur input if it hasnt been said before.



Does the edge do 1080p 24 input to 1080p 60 flawlessly , or is the denon a better choose for that? Heres my dilema , i have a pioneer 141 and even though people say the ADVANCED mode 72 hz is the way to go on this TV, i dont like it. Its not as smooth as using the 3:2 pulldown method on the TV. And it seems that using the 72hz isnt as crisp as it should be.


What do you think i should do , thanx Chris


----------



## Ray Collins

Sticknstones,

Thanks for the reply; that is a tremendous help.


Ray


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baddgsx* /forum/post/15570370
> 
> 
> Cpcat , you know alot about video processing bro. You also have alot of experience with the Edge and other top processors , like the denon. Ive been reading alot of your posts , and wanted to say thanx for all ur input if it hasnt been said before.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the edge do 1080p 24 input to 1080p 60 flawlessly , or is the denon a better choose for that? Heres my dilema , i have a pioneer 141 and even though people say the ADVANCED mode 72 hz is the way to go on this TV, i dont like it. Its not as smooth as using the 3:2 pulldown method on the TV. And it seems that using the 72hz isnt as crisp as it should be.
> 
> 
> What do you think i should do , thanx Chris



For 1080p24 input (from Bluray) Edge does fine. Where the Denon 602ci does a better job is at performing 1080p24 conversion of film sources. Even with most broadcast film sources, including 1080i and 720p ones, the 602ci can create stable and artifact-free 1080p24. It also does it very well with 480i/480p film sources This is the best performance I've seen yet for this particular application.


For Advanced mode on the Pio, it should work best with 1080p24 input so the Pio doesn't have to do the p24 conversion. It should work with 1080p24 output from bluray through the edge. You'll need to turn 1:1 framelock "on" and then 1080p24 from bluray should pass thru the Edge unaltered (even if Edge is set to output 1080p60).


If you simply want to watch film sources at 1080p60, either 602ci or Edge should be equivalent. If you need/want 1080p24 conversion, consider the Denon 602ci.


I probably won't be able to respond to follow-ups on this as I'll be out for a while.


----------



## emilysona

I do have one question that might interest many of the forum readers. I am a bit confused with all the video processors on all the equipment. For example: My Oppo has Faroudja processor, my blu ray player has and HQV processor, my receiver has a Faroudja also, and my projector has an HQV Reon-VX video processor.


What's going on here?


Who is doing the actual processing?


Is my A/V receiver & projector bypassing the signals?


Are they also doing some work? How can I get the best image?


Will I benefit from a DVDO EDGE or other processor etc..????



Thanks


----------



## Cynn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15548996
> 
> 
> fwiw, GH3 looks great on my PS3 and crt pj, running thru the Edge. When running game mode - you're right, no EE or DE, but MNR, color, contrast, and brightness are there - plenty to make it pop. But afaic, best part is that in game mode, I tried calibrating the controller - and guess what? NO DELAY required for calibration. Pretty cool - when I was using the VP50, for sure there was delay after calibration. Forget how much, but it was there.
> 
> 
> I don't _think_ you'd hate the display in game mode, but I don't have your rig, so YMMV.



Thank you for the feedback there. It's good to know the other options are there but more sharpness would REALLY help my setup. I hope to find out if the vp30 can do what I need it to until the Edge gets EE added back in for progressive sources. Was your VP50 in game mode and you still got lag? Not cool.


----------



## adude

Emilysona,


I don't think the picture quality difference will be that huge between Reon-VX and Edge. It's hardly noticeable. Remember, even a small difference is claimed as day and night here at AVS. I have Edge and its good, but if you already have Reon, then its not worth to spend money on Edge. Just my two cents.


One thing to consider though, allow only processor to scale. Involving more processing, scaling back and forth will only mess up the picture. You can send all the sources to Reon at original (480i/p for DVD) and let the Reon processor in your projector scale it.


----------



## barrygordon

I have just posted a PC utility Program for the DVDO Edge at my Web site ( www.the-gordons.net ). It is capable generating all of the Edge IR codes, Discrete and Remote, as text strings for pasting into remotes. It does this in pronto Hex format. If the PC has connected to it a USB-UIRT IR transmitter it will also directly send the IR codes to the Edge. It generates the codes on the fly algorithmically and not from pattern tables.


If there is enough demand I will build a dll so others can incorporate it into their PC based A/V control systems.


All of the IR codes are covered and when I say discrete I mean just that. E.g. you can set the brightness to any value between -50 and +50 via IR with out stepping through menus. You can set any enumerated value such as Mosquito noise in the same manner.


Questions will be answered (prefer eMail to [email protected] ). Feedback appreciated, post it here, unless negative at which time send it to me so I can resolve the issue politely. The software is free, built for Windows XP SP2, but should run on Vista with no issues.


----------



## emilysona




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/15580863
> 
> 
> Emilysona,
> 
> 
> I don't think the picture quality difference will be that huge between Reon-VX and Edge. It's hardly noticeable. Remember, even a small difference is claimed as day and night here at AVS. I have Edge and its good, but if you already have Reon, then its not worth to spend money on Edge. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> One thing to consider though, allow only processor to scale. Involving more processing, scaling back and forth will only mess up the picture. You can send all the sources to Reon at original (480i/p for DVD) and let the Reon processor in your projector scale it.



Thanks for your response, But all the new AV receivers out there (including mine) have internal processors, some better than others. How can I get a clean 480i/p picture to my projector if the AV receiver is forcefully processing all video signals it receives, then its sent to my projector already scaled. I have looked at my receivers menu to see if there is a way to turn off its internal processor and have it bypass all signals, but can't find a way to do it. That's why I was thinking DVDO EDGE... What's your advice?


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emilysona* /forum/post/15584682
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response, But all the new AV receivers out there (including mine) have internal processors, some better than others. How can I get a clean 480i/p picture to my projector if the AV receiver is forcefully processing all video signals it receives, then its sent to my projector already scaled. I have looked at my receivers menu to see if there is a way to turn off its internal processor and have it bypass all signals, but can’t find a way to do it. That’s why I was thinking DVDO EDGE... What’s your advice?



Most A/V Receivers do not have a setting "send native signal", so you need to set "native" by yourself...


If you input 480i from your source (source output setting to 480i) and you set your A/V Receiver output to 480i too, the internal videoprocessor normally is doing nothing to the signal...


As soon as you set up a different output signal, i->p will switch on deinterlacer, 480->720 or 1080 will switch on the internal scaler.


This is the way they normally do it...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## Gregor Samsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sticknstones* /forum/post/15557916
> 
> 
> Ray,
> 
> My 2 cents given that you have the integra 9.9 that has the Silicon Optix Reon, HQV chip then I would say "*no*" you do not need the Edge.
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3803(6 years old) and bought the VP 20 when I bought the 1080P set. I did not want to change out the Denon at the time and it is a perfect match for old AVR's where you want to have the Video Processing transferred to units like Anchor Bay.
> 
> 
> The Oppo BDP-83 will probably have the ABT 2010 chip when it releases and I too am waiting for this unit.
> 
> 
> I do not know how much functionality that Integra integrated from the Silicon Optix HQV chip and whether you can do pass through and such but I would make your current investment fail somehow before looking at new options(if it were my money).
> 
> 
> I have been upgrading my amps to Emotiva and relegated my Denon to simple audio switching for CD and using two of its amps for my surrounds.
> 
> 
> When Emotiva releases the XMC-1 which will be their version of a Audio Video processor then I will retire the Denon completely. I guess what I am suggesting is to let your Integra 9.9 die a slow death and and as new technology emerges that brings needed value to you then start to decouple functions from your head unit. I am finding myself migrating more to separates now because of the rapid changes in our very very cool hobby!
> 
> 
> I hope this helps a little bit!



If you plan on watching any material that is natively 4:3, I would not let the Reon in the Integra 9.9 touch it. It will stretch and distort any such material. This has been repeatedly brought to the attention of Onkyo/Integra (this happens with all Reon-equipped Onkyo/Integras) and they stubbornly refuse to do anything about it. This is the reason I do not own one. FWIW, I think the EDGE does a better job of upscaling SDDVD than the Reon in my Toshiba HD-DVD.


----------



## sticknstones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor Samsa* /forum/post/15588368
> 
> 
> If you plan on watching any material that is natively 4:3, I would not let the Reon in the Integra 9.9 touch it. It will stretch and distort any such material. This has been repeatedly brought to the attention of Onkyo/Integra (this happens with all Reon-equipped Onkyo/Integras) and they stubbornly refuse to do anything about it. This is the reason I do not own one. FWIW, I think the EDGE does a better job of upscaling SDDVD than the Reon in my Toshiba HD-DVD.



Nice update and good to know!


----------



## CCONKLIN1

Barry,

I used to use one of your programs to update my DVDO vp series. Glad to see you are still here. Your EDGE program ROCKS!!!!! I just downloaded it and poked around for awhile but it looks totally awesome! I plan on dropping the codes into my home theater master mx-900 and then learning them to my Harmony 890 which is my newest remote I like! I sooooo wish there was a way to get hex codes into the 890, but I can live with the work around for now! Once again, many thanks for this program!

Best,

Chris Conklin


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15582024
> 
> 
> I have just posted a PC utility Program for the DVDO Edge at my Web site ( www.the-gordons.net ). It is capable generating all of the Edge IR codes, Discrete and Remote, as text strings for pasting into remotes. It does this in pronto Hex format. If the PC has connected to it a USB-UIRT IR transmitter it will also directly send the IR codes to the Edge. It generates the codes on the fly algorithmically and not from pattern tables.
> 
> 
> If there is enough demand I will build a dll so others can incorporate it into their PC based A/V control systems.
> 
> 
> All of the IR codes are covered and when I say discrete I mean just that. E.g. you can set the brightness to any value between -50 and +50 via IR with out stepping through menus. You can set any enumerated value such as Mosquito noise in the same manner.
> 
> 
> Questions will be answered (prefer eMail to [email protected] ). Feedback appreciated, post it here, unless negative at which time send it to me so I can resolve the issue politely. The software is free, built for Windows XP SP2, but should run on Vista with no issues.


----------



## Li On




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14367884
> 
> 
> All audio formats are supported: PCM (stereo and multi-channel), Bitstream (DD up to TrueHD, DTS up to DTS-MA), and DSD (SACD)



I tested a EDGE last night. It does not support HDMI DSD pass-through. Source is a Oppo 980 and AV receiver Onkyo 606. From Oppo to EDGE to 606, the 606 said the audio is PCM 88.2KHz. From Oppo direct to 606, 606 read DSD 2.0, and sounds much better!







.


The EDGE firmware is 1.00. I tried update to 1.1 but my PC said can not delete the original 1.00 firmware on the EDGE! I'll try on another PC later, though the 1.1 firmware note does not metion DSD...


regards,


Li On

www.pixelmagicsystems.com


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor Samsa* /forum/post/15588368
> 
> 
> If you plan on watching any material that is natively 4:3, I would not let the Reon in the Integra 9.9 touch it. It will stretch and distort any such material. This has been repeatedly brought to the attention of Onkyo/Integra (this happens with all Reon-equipped Onkyo/Integras) and they stubbornly refuse to do anything about it. This is the reason I do not own one. FWIW, I think the EDGE does a better job of upscaling SDDVD than the Reon in my Toshiba HD-DVD.



I don't have a receiver in my chain. Is this inherent in the chip itself or in Onkyo's implementation of it? Would the Realta chip do this too? I may be getting a BD player with one, and my path is player-EDGE-display. The equipment I have, though older, gets along pretty well with the EDGE regarding aspect ratios.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15592375
> 
> 
> I don't have a receiver in my chain. Is this inherent in the chip itself or in Onkyo's implementation of it? Would the Realta chip do this too? I may be getting a BD player with one, and my path is player-EDGE-display. The equipment I have, though older, gets along pretty well with the EDGE regarding aspect ratios.



I would assume it's the onkyo implementation. my Toshiba XA2 never had a problem with stretching 4:3, but my Samsung BDP-1200 did. Samsung would never fix it, said it was a compatability issue with non Samsung TV's that caused it.


Brian


----------



## tke743

I'm having an issue where the Edge (new last week) will not accept 480i via HDMI. Am I missing something?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/15593710
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue where the Edge (new last week) will not accept 480i via HDMI. Am I missing something?



Mine works fine with 480i......


----------



## barrygordon

I am having no issue with 480i over HDMI


----------



## AudioBear

works for me.


----------



## tke743

Never mind, my issue. Source device was set to not output 480i.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15592375
> 
> 
> I don't have a receiver in my chain. Is this inherent in the chip itself or in Onkyo's implementation of it? Would the Realta chip do this too? I may be getting a BD player with one, and my path is player–EDGE–display. The equipment I have, though older, gets along pretty well with the EDGE regarding aspect ratios.



This was definitely Onkyo's implementation not a limiting problem with the Reon chip.


I purchased the 905 the first week it was on the street... just to have the capabilities of the Reon chip to do my video scaling. Unfortunately Onkyo's implementation of the Reon was quite poor (in most folks opinion). As I have both I can say that the Edge is in My Humble Opinion vastly superior in its scaling capabilities compared to Onkyo's implementation of the Reon chip in the 905.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sticknstones* /forum/post/15557670
> 
> 
> Hi Nappy! I own the VP20 for three years now and it has the ABT 102 chip. When I first got it I was bummed that my std dvd looked worse. At the time I got my unit they did not have the "Pass through" function and to get around it I had to not use the HDMI as input from the DVD to the VP 20 because the DVD was converting the signal and then the VP20 converted it and it looked bad. I had to use component cables from the DVD to the VP 20 and then let the VP 20 do the upconversion to 1080P and output to my TV.
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you are doing a double conversion? My Std DVD did not have a menu option to not do a conversion but yours might or if you want your DVD player to upconvert or pass 1080P straight through then use the "Pass through" option on the Edge. The latest firmware update for my unit allows me to do "pass through" so now I have more options to work with.
> 
> 
> I am only reading the last couple of pages on posts as I am not in the market for an edge but was curious on how the ABT 2010 chip was being received!
> 
> 
> Just some ideas before you return.



Hi there - I appreciate the input, but frankly I don't think I follow. Are you suggesting I should set it to pass through the HD material, so that it only upconverts standard TV signals? That still won't resolve the problem that it simply does not enhance the STD TV signal in any way that is better than what my TV does - I've compared the two switching back and forth between the Edge and straight from the cable box (both via HDMI), and I just can't see any difference. Am I understanding you correctly???


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baddgsx* /forum/post/15566175
> 
> 
> Hi everyone , im thinking about getting the Edge next week. It seems like a bang for the buck unit. I know people see a huge difference on their SD sources but do they see any difference on their HD sources , HD broadcasts , Bluray ?
> 
> 
> I wanna get the most out of my pioneer display



Actually, I saw NO improvement to my SD source (a late model Motorola DVR STB) - it looked exactly the same as feeding the STB signal directly to my XBR6. However, as some in this forum have said, the TVs are getting better and better at processing and upconverting, and my TV is about as recent as they come. Also as somebody else here noted, if you calibrate the Edge for the most improvement to the STD signal, it will actually screw up your HD - I had the same experience. I don't know how old your Pioneer is, but I would expect that the newer it is, the more disappointed you are likely to be.


Just my 2 cents' - in the end, seeing is believing


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15597067
> 
> 
> Actually, I saw NO improvement to my SD source (a late model Motorola DVR STB) - it looked exactly the same as feeding the STB signal directly to my XBR6. However, as some in this forum have said, the TVs are getting better and better at processing and upconverting, and my TV is about as recent as they come. Also as somebody else here noted, if you calibrate the Edge for the most improvement to the STD signal, it will actually screw up your HD - I had the same experience. I don't know how old your Pioneer is, but I would expect that the newer it is, the more disappointed you are likely to be.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents' - in the end, seeing is believing



I have an Edge feeding a PRO-111 Kuro plasma. As for LDs and DVDs, my Edge has made a positive difference. I noted in particular the black level improvement. On SDTV there is also improvement, though more subtle. No processor is a miracle worker, so I knew not to expect any. In your setup the case is obviously different.


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/15590524
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> I used to use one of your programs to update my DVDO vp series. Glad to see you are still here. Your EDGE program ROCKS!!!!! I just downloaded it and poked around for awhile but it looks totally awesome! I plan on dropping the codes into my home theater master mx-900 and then learning them to my Harmony 890 which is my newest remote I like! I sooooo wish there was a way to get hex codes into the 890, but I can live with the work around for now! Once again, many thanks for this program!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris Conklin



This is an old web page but this info may work to enter hex codes into a harmony ..... here .


----------



## ensoll

I've got a problem with my Edge. This is the first issue I have run into with my Edge. I am still running firmware 1.00 since I have need of the 240p handling.


My issue is using my PS2 to play old PS1 games. I have my PS2 hooked up via component video and optical audio and is outputing over two HDMI cables. Audio only to my receiver and video at 1080p to a 1080p display. It plays PS2 games fine.


I stuck Final Fantasy VIII into my PS2 and it loads fine. I see the Playstation logo from the system and the Square logo. It plays the opening montage (still images with credits and music). The Edge permanently loses the signal on the first menu, the intro cutscene, and the game after the cutscene. I've played with all the obvious settings and couldn't get a picture to come up (sound still works fine). Checking the information menu on the Edge shows it as "no signal." During the loading of the game the Edge has to reacquire the signal a few times. Both component inputs on the Edge behave the same way.


However, I tried an old composite cable for the PS2 and the video works. Once it locks onto the signal it holds onto it throughout loading and the intro screens. The menu, the intro cutscene, and the game displays fine. So what am I doing wrong? Is this a limit to the Edge or what settings do I need to change to fix this? I assume that FFVIII is switching between 480i and 240p but I'm not sure.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15597067
> 
> 
> Actually, I saw NO improvement to my SD source (a late model Motorola DVR STB) - it looked exactly the same as feeding the STB signal directly to my XBR6. However, as some in this forum have said, the TVs are getting better and better at processing and upconverting, and my TV is about as recent as they come. Also as somebody else here noted, if you calibrate the Edge for the most improvement to the STD signal, it will actually screw up your HD - I had the same experience. I don't know how old your Pioneer is, but I would expect that the newer it is, the more disappointed you are likely to be.
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents' - in the end, seeing is believing



Can't you calibrate the Edge separately for each input? This way leave it as pass through for HD devices?

Or do you mean calibrate it for a STB that does both SD and HD, and then when viewing HD on the STB it screws it up?


----------



## mm435




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ensoll* /forum/post/15598832
> 
> 
> My issue is using my PS2 to play old PS1 games. I have my PS2 hooked up via component video and optical audio and is outputing over two HDMI cables. Audio only to my receiver and video at 1080p to a 1080p display. It plays PS2 games fine.
> 
> 
> I stuck Final Fantasy VIII into my PS2 and it loads fine. I see the Playstation logo from the system and the Square logo. It plays the opening montage (still images with credits and music). The Edge permanently loses the signal on the first menu, the intro cutscene, and the game after the cutscene. I've played with all the obvious settings and couldn't get a picture to come up (sound still works fine). Checking the information menu on the Edge shows it as "no signal." During the loading of the game the Edge has to reacquire the signal a few times. Both component inputs on the Edge behave the same way.
> 
> 
> However, I tried an old composite cable for the PS2 and the video works. Once it locks onto the signal it holds onto it throughout loading and the intro screens. The menu, the intro cutscene, and the game displays fine. So what am I doing wrong? Is this a limit to the Edge or what settings do I need to change to fix this? I assume that FFVIII is switching between 480i and 240p but I'm not sure.



FFVIII's opening is in 480i. After the opening, the rest of the game is mostly in 240p.


My EDGE is doing basically the same thing with firmware v1.1 build 0.66


I E-mailed DVDO customer service about this problem. They forwarded my E-mail to engineering.


Hopefully, firmware 1.2 will fix all our 240p problems.


----------



## sticknstones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15596981
> 
> 
> Hi there - I appreciate the input, but frankly I don't think I follow. Are you suggesting I should set it to pass through the HD material, so that it only upconverts standard TV signals? That still won't resolve the problem that it simply does not enhance the STD TV signal in any way that is better than what my TV does - I've compared the two switching back and forth between the Edge and straight from the cable box (both via HDMI), and I just can't see any difference. Am I understanding you correctly???



Hi Nappy Priest! Okay two different subjects!


1) Std DVD, If you have a player that upconverts and use an HDMI conx to the Edge you will want the Edge to pass that to your display and not do another conversion. If you want the Edge to do the upconvert then you would have your source DVD player do a passthrough to not convert the signal.


If you have a DVD player that does not have a pass-through option then you would need to NOT use an HDMI cable and use component which by default will not convert the signal and pass it to the edge and the edge will convert and pass to your display. Of course if you use the component cable you will also need to add a digital coax for your audio.


I had to do the latter in my situation and run component from my player to my DVDO. The picure looked really bad when both devices were doing a conversion.


2) Satellite box and standard programming. One of the main reasons I bought the DVDO VP20 was to try and make the std program channels look better as the difference between HD and STD was night and day. The result was I too could not tell any difference.


I called Anchor Bay and said I was MAYBE interested in trading my VP20 for the VP50Pro (They have a trade in program gives me a $1000 credit) and I wanted to have better std programming as the VP20 seems to not affect this at all.


Drum roll.........His answer...............

Anchor Bay said that the satellite signals rather than being compressed are actually truncated and that their current technology will not make an appreciable difference. They went on to say however that they have some concepts at work in the lab to address this.


---------------------
http://www.listenup.com/Denon+DVP-60...I-p-49889.html 


The link above is a video interview with product development manager at Denon talking about their DVP 602ci processor that they claim was intended to address std satellite/cable box programming because that is what most folks are watching till HD conquers all. There is a forum for it and the unit is about $2500.


I hope this helps explain things a bit. I do not claim to be an expert but I do try and understand these things as the investments we make for these products is not trivial and we need to have the right expectations for performance and value or at least I do!!


----------



## rockonpearl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15555052
> 
> 
> Maybe there is a problem with the box. I have no issue like that with both my EDGE units. So maybe it needs to be replaced. Although I have no idea. Just that both my units are fine, and I'm only using HDMI for all audio since all my components have HDMI.



I have had detailed correspondance with Both Ken and John at Anchor Bay. They never made any suggestion to replace my unit and they themselves admit that they are aware of these audio issues. I suppose it would be prudent for them to work with you and your particukar system to find out why you do not appear to have these issues. My particular processor is VERY sensitive so this audio squawking is amplified in my system. I also found it interesting that I get the same volume of Squawking even when I MUTE my processor. I told Ken at Anchor Bay that I was still within my 30 day return window and therefore needed a commitment from him that they would resolve these issues in the next firmware release and he responded positively, so my fate is in their hands.


----------



## rockonpearl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15557326
> 
> 
> aaron - we all know, you're the luckiest guy on the planet (excluding, perhaps, Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .) I had that problem with mine also, but with the earlier beta firmwares. The production V1.1 fixed that.
> 
> 
> Has everyone having this problem updated firmware? I know - silly question, but could be relevant. I used toslink and coax for all my audio connections, and used to get that nasty white noise on switching.
> 
> 
> One more fwiw - while I am using 1.1 now, I am also routing audio via hdmi whenever possible (now). While 1.1 fixed it for me, the hdmi may also help you out.



I am running firmware version 1.1. I am running audio to my processor via optical. My TIVO inputs via optical, my DVD player inputs as dig. coax, my PC inputs via stereo RCA, my PS2 inputs via optical.


Another note .. I am also hearing a "spark" of noise occasionally while watching programs using dolby digital surround. I suppose this could be caused by the source program, however it is consistently happening enough where I feel the EDGE may be the culprit here as well.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15598988
> 
> 
> Can't you calibrate the Edge separately for each input? This way leave it as pass through for HD devices?
> 
> Or do you mean calibrate it for a STB that does both SD and HD, and then when viewing HD on the STB it screws it up?



Exactly - my STB does both SD and HD, and the Edge completely screws up the HD.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sticknstones* /forum/post/15601712
> 
> 
> Hi Nappy Priest! Okay two different subjects!
> 
> 
> 1) Std DVD, If you have a player that upconverts and use an HDMI conx to the Edge you will want the Edge to pass that to your display and not do another conversion. If you want the Edge to do the upconvert then you would have your source DVD player do a passthrough to not convert the signal.
> 
> 
> If you have a DVD player that does not have a pass-through option then you would need to NOT use an HDMI cable and use component which by default will not convert the signal and pass it to the edge and the edge will convert and pass to your display. Of course if you use the component cable you will also need to add a digital coax for your audio.
> 
> 
> I had to do the latter in my situation and run component from my player to my DVDO. The picure looked really bad when both devices were doing a conversion.
> 
> 
> 2) Satellite box and standard programming. One of the main reasons I bought the DVDO VP20 was to try and make the std program channels look better as the difference between HD and STD was night and day. The result was I too could not tell any difference.
> 
> 
> I called Anchor Bay and said I was MAYBE interested in trading my VP20 for the VP50Pro (They have a trade in program gives me a $1000 credit) and I wanted to have better std programming as the VP20 seems to not affect this at all.
> 
> 
> Drum roll.........His answer...............
> 
> Anchor Bay said that the satellite signals rather than being compressed are actually truncated and that their current technology will not make an appreciable difference. They went on to say however that they have some concepts at work in the lab to address this.
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> http://www.listenup.com/Denon+DVP-60...I-p-49889.html
> 
> 
> The link above is a video interview with product development manager at Denon talking about their DVP 602ci processor that they claim was intended to address std satellite/cable box programming because that is what most folks are watching till HD conquers all. There is a forum for it and the unit is about $2500.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps explain things a bit. I do not claim to be an expert but I do try and understand these things as the investments we make for these products is not trivial and we need to have the right expectations for performance and value or at least I do!!



So it's official - I am NOT blind!!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15602661
> 
> 
> Exactly - my STB does both SD and HD, and the Edge completely screws up the HD.



In what way? I certainly dont see that with my TiVo S3. I dont see the HD being improved much but I surely dont see it being 'screwed up'.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15602910
> 
> 
> In what way? I certainly dont see that with my TiVo S3. I dont see the HD being improved much but I surely dont see it being 'screwed up'.



Most noticeable is the program guide - when going through the EDGE, the lettering goes from nice and crisp to fuzzy and just cr__y looking. The picture itself also gets a little fuzzier, although not as noticeable as the program guide lettering.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15603169
> 
> 
> Most noticeable is the program guide - when going through the EDGE, the lettering goes from nice and crisp to fuzzy and just cr__y looking. The picture itself also gets a little fuzzier, although not as noticeable as the program guide lettering.



What kind of STB is it?


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15603209
> 
> 
> What kind of STB is it?



A Motorola DVR - I don't know the model #, but I just signed up for the service in December, so I'm pretty sure it's a very recent model.


----------



## barrygordon

My STB's both do HD and SD. I have them set so they do no scaling. I bought the Edge for that. I have an SA8300HDC and on that unit to cause no scaling in the STB you direct it to put out all possible resolutions, not auto and not a specific one which will cause it to convert the others to the one specified.


If double scaling takes place it may look crappy. My stuff always looks nice and crisp on a large venue screen (133" diagonal) at 15 feet viewing distance with 1080P projector native resolution.


Also check to see that you are pixel matched on the output of the Edge to the display. that can be seen using the fine vertical and horizontal line test patterns. I am assuming you are feeding the display HDMI.


It is possible to have a signal be "digital" all the way from the head end of the cable/sat provider to the PJ. I have this with my STB and cable provider. There are no extraneous a/d - d/a conversions once the digital signal is pulled out of the RF cable band. The Edge does it all in the digital domain. The PJ is also set to do no scaling. This was done by having the Edge ays feed it just its native resolution, and unlocked from the input resolution. In that way, in theory, the signal to the PJ should be constant even when there is no signal to the edge. Unfortunately I do not believe that to be the case as I see the PJ reporting signal loss when the the HDMI stream is re-acquired and locked on to (e.g. Switch between two STB's).


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15603169
> 
> 
> Most noticeable is the program guide - when going through the EDGE, the lettering goes from nice and crisp to fuzzy and just cr__y looking. The picture itself also gets a little fuzzier, although not as noticeable as the program guide lettering.



can we see a picture of this?


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15603800
> 
> 
> My STB's both do HD and SD. I have them set so they do no scaling. I bought the Edge for that. I have an SA8300HDC and on that unit to cause no scaling in the STB you direct it to put out all possible resolutions, not auto and not a specific one which will cause it to convert the others to the one specified.
> 
> 
> If double scaling takes place it may look crappy. My stuff always looks nice and crisp on a large venue screen (133" diagonal) at 15 feet viewing distance with 1080P projector native resolution.
> 
> 
> Also check to see that you are pixel matched on the output of the Edge to the display. that can be seen using the fine vertical and horizontal line test patterns. I am assuming you are feeding the display HDMI.
> 
> 
> It is possible to have a signal be "digital" all the way from the head end of the cable/sat provider to the PJ. I have this with my STB and cable provider. There are no extraneous a/d - d/a conversions once the digital signal is pulled out of the RF cable band. The Edge does it all in the digital domain. The PJ is also set to do no scaling. This was done by having the Edge ays feed it just its native resolution, and unlocked from the input resolution. In that way, in theory, the signal to the PJ should be constant even when there is no signal to the edge. Unfortunately I do not believe that to be the case as I see the PJ reporting signal loss when the the HDMI stream is re-acquired and locked on to (e.g. Switch between two STB's).



Thank you, I will check my STB settings. I do not understand what you mean by being "pixel matched" though - would you mind explaining?


----------



## Nappy Priest

Will get pics soon - thank you all for the input.


----------



## barrygordon

The Edge will put out a digital stream of N lines with K pixels per line (E.g. 1080p implies 1080 lines and 1920 implies 1920 pixels per line) as the viewable portion of the display.


if the PJ is pixel matched then there is a 1:1 correspondence between each of the pixels that the Edge is putting out and the precise location of that pixel on the display screen. There will be no scaling taking place in the PJ as it is getting just what it wants. This gets a little more involved with things called porches and various timing data that is on each line and between a screens worth of lines.


The easiest way to think of it may be as musical chairs. When pixel matched, each pixel being sent from the Edge tothe display has one and only one "seat" on the display.


The test patterns I referred to alternate on and off pixels in the stated directions. The Horizontal test pattern will have alternate lines all on /all off. The Vertical test pattern will have alternate pixels of each line on/off but all the on pixels will be aligned vertically. They look like grey screens untiol you get up close. There is a third test pattern which is a combination of the two that has alternating pixels in both directions giving a uniform grey screen till you get up close and then you can see the on/off detail.


Hope That helps


----------



## sticknstones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15603980
> 
> 
> Will get pics soon - thank you all for the input.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=15433568 


Here is the thread for the Denon. There is a member named cpcat that seems pretty astute based on the quality of his posts. It seems that Denon did a full implementation of the Realta SW.


That is the rub you know as we see different manufacturers advertise ABT2010, HQV, Realta, Genesis and so on but we do not know how much of the functionality is incorporated in the devices. It seems like earlier posts on Onkyo that they definitely did a partial implementation. It is a little different with Anchor Bay as in addition to manufacturing their own chips they also package them into a processor unit. That is not the case with Silicon Optix as they sold part of their product line to IDT that included HQV and Reon but I think they still retain Realta. They sell chips and license software to the Audio/Video vendors and I have no idea what those options are all about but it makes it harder for us to figure out.


I think one of the powers of these forums is to squeeze the truth out of all these products.


This is a nice forum and I think folks are very supportive of beginner or advanced questions.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Li On* /forum/post/15591195
> 
> 
> I tested a EDGE last night. It does not support HDMI DSD pass-through. Source is a Oppo 980 and AV receiver Onkyo 606. From Oppo to EDGE to 606, the 606 said the audio is PCM 88.2KHz. From Oppo direct to 606, 606 read DSD 2.0, and sounds much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The EDGE firmware is 1.00. I tried update to 1.1 but my PC said can not delete the original 1.00 firmware on the EDGE! I'll try on another PC later, though the 1.1 firmware note does not metion DSD...
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> 
> Li On
> 
> www.pixelmagicsystems.com



I assume you are playing SACD. I have the Oppo 980 myself, which you can set to output SACD in DSD or PCM. Are you saying when you output DSD, the Edge actually decode it to PCM !!! I can't imagine that is the case. In my case, I have problem getting my Yamaha RX-V663 receiver to decode SACD DSD, and I have to output the SACD in PCM. Not sure if it is the Edge in the middle that is causing the problem, I will try OPPO-Yamaha-Edge and see what happen.


----------



## barrygordon

just what is DSD? I am using a panny BD30 and the latest Edge firmware and all audio streams are passed through by the Edge when the Panny is properly set to do so.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15607903
> 
> 
> just what is DSD? I am using a panny BD30 and the latest Edge firmware and all audio streams are passed through by the Edge when the Panny is properly set to do so.



DSD is the modulation scheme used by SACD... Direct Stream Digital

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Stream_Digital 


Edge should pass DSD just fine.... The Edge should indicate to the source what audio formats the AVReceiver supports. If that isnt right and the source is in 'auto' then it could result in PCM. Setting the source to force DSD will probably fix the issue.


----------



## jochen121

hello, i wanted to use my sony vaio vgn-fw21m to play a bluray using hdmi (sond+video input in the edge). as my receiver doesn´t have an hdmi in i use the optical output for audio from the edge to the receiver. when i plug the hdmi cable in, receiver and edge are on, the beamer displays the picture, but it seems the hdmi audio using the edge isn´t recognized by my windows vista (driver is running, but the option to enable hdmi is disabled, as there is "no device" attached). should it theoretically work that way or will it only work with a hdmi input in the receiver, too? thank you very much


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15608108
> 
> 
> DSD is the modulation scheme used by SACD... Direct Stream Digital
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Stream_Digital
> 
> 
> Edge should pass DSD just fine.... The Edge should indicate to the source what audio formats the AVReceiver supports. If that isnt right and the source is in 'auto' then it could result in PCM. Setting the source to force DSD will probably fix the issue.



I tested this out last night and the result is not good. I can only come to the conclusion that the Edge does not passthrough DSD. The setup is OPPO980H--Edge-Yamaha RX-V663. Oppo is set to output SACD via DSD over HDMI. When the OPPO is connected directly to the Yamaha, DSD appear on the display and sound is perfect. When going via Edge HDMI Audio Out, I just get a screeching sound and no music at all. Not sure if that also applies to DSD from Blue-Ray player, I only uses the PS3. If someone can test this out, I would be interested. Hopefully, this only applies to SACD DSD's. I am also now starting to doubt overall performance of the Edge HDMI-Audio out if it has any effect at all on audio. Can someone from DVDO on this forum make a comment.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15611738
> 
> 
> hello, i wanted to use my sony vaio vgn-fw21m to play a bluray using hdmi (sond+video input in the edge). as my receiver doesn´t have an hdmi in i use the optical output for audio from the edge to the receiver. when i plug the hdmi cable in, receiver and edge are on, the beamer displays the picture, but it seems the hdmi audio using the edge isn´t recognized by my windows vista (driver is running, but the option to enable hdmi is disabled, as there is "no device" attached). should it theoretically work that way or will it only work with a hdmi input in the receiver, too? thank you very much



Dont know your Vaio too well, but most likely the hdmi out comes from the graphic card and therefore carries only video. HDMI audio out from sound card is very new and rare, and I doubt your Vaio has it. In any case, why not just connect the optical out from Vaio to your reciever directly. Note also that when outputting HD audio via optical, it will be down mixed and somewhat compromised. Until integrated video/audio hdmi output is more readily available from PC, which is unlikely on laptop for some time yet, playing Blue-Ray from a laptop is still not ideal. My HTPC setup is to output video via hdmi to Edge and then onto LCD TV. Audio out is via analog (HD decoding via PowerDVD 8).


My problem is more what is the best way to setup the HTPC to work with the Edge as an external scaler. I was using FFDSHOW with ZoomPlayer using Avivo Pure Video and Avisynth. I want to "offload" the interlacing and upscaling from the HTPC to the Edge but I don't know how to go about doing it. Currently, I am just passing 1080p from the HTPC to the Edge and while it works, it is just another hub in the chain that doesn't seem to add much value. I might as well connect the HTPC video to my Sony XBR directly. I remove FFDSHOW from being used, but the result is very poor. It seems that the scaling/de-interlacing just fall back onto the graphic card.


----------



## dougmcbride

At the moment, Onecall has the Edge for 25% off, free shipping deal going again.


----------



## adude

fchan,


If you are using the htpc for media playback, then Edge may not be needed at all. You can tweak htpc to get the picture quality at par with Edge. It's the tweaking part that's scary. Its hard to give up tweaking.


----------



## Gregor Samsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15603980
> 
> 
> Will get pics soon - thank you all for the input.



I have a Motorola STB from Comcrap. For some reason, the EDGE reset the output resolution to 480p. I had to go in to the STB and manually reset the resolution. In my case, it involves turning off the box and pressing "Menu". I reset it to 1080i. It took care of the problem. Now I do it just to make sure that the box is putting out native and lets the EDGE do all the work.


----------



## batborsen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/15619581
> 
> 
> fchan,
> 
> 
> If you are using the htpc for media playback, then Edge may not be needed at all. You can tweak htpc to get the picture quality at par with Edge. It's the tweaking part that's scary. Its hard to give up tweaking.



Good luck

!


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/15619581
> 
> 
> fchan,
> 
> 
> If you are using the htpc for media playback, then Edge may not be needed at all. You can tweak htpc to get the picture quality at par with Edge. It's the tweaking part that's scary. Its hard to give up tweaking.




Agreed. I actually prefer to watch SD DVD on my PC rather than through the Edge. I was kind of disappointed to find that out.


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15616414
> 
> 
> Dont know your Vaio too well, but most likely the hdmi out comes from the graphic card and therefore carries only video. HDMI audio out from sound card is very new and rare, and I doubt your Vaio has it. In any case, why not just connect the optical out from Vaio to your reciever directly. Note also that when outputting HD audio via optical, it will be down mixed and somewhat compromised. Until integrated video/audio hdmi output is more readily available from PC, which is unlikely on laptop for some time yet, playing Blue-Ray from a laptop is still not ideal. My HTPC setup is to output video via hdmi to Edge and then onto LCD TV. Audio out is via analog (HD decoding via PowerDVD 8).
> 
> 
> My problem is more what is the best way to setup the HTPC to work with the Edge as an external scaler. I was using FFDSHOW with ZoomPlayer using Avivo Pure Video and Avisynth. I want to "offload" the interlacing and upscaling from the HTPC to the Edge but I don't know how to go about doing it. Currently, I am just passing 1080p from the HTPC to the Edge and while it works, it is just another hub in the chain that doesn't seem to add much value. I might as well connect the HTPC video to my Sony XBR directly. I remove FFDSHOW from being used, but the result is very poor. It seems that the scaling/de-interlacing just fall back onto the graphic card.



when i go to "sounds" i have the option to choose between speakers (realtek) and digital output (HDMI) (2-ATI HDMI Audio) but it shows the message "not connected", even thoughh it is and i have the picture at the beamer....and i somehow can´t enable it....maybe it would need some software that requires hdmi output and than could become visible? did anyone use it the way i do? and i need the edge between as i don´t have a optical out at the laptop and no hdmi in at the audio receiver


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15620817
> 
> 
> when i go to "sounds" i have the option to choose between speakers (realtek) and digital output (HDMI) (2-ATI HDMI Audio) but it shows the message "not connected", even thoughh it is and i have the picture at the beamer....and i somehow can´t enable it....maybe it would need some software that requires hdmi output and than could become visible? did anyone use it the way i do? and i need the edge between as i don´t have a optical out at the laptop and no hdmi in at the audio receiver



Still very sceptical that your Vaio can output integrated HDMI video/audio. I assume you have a TV with HDMI in (you might need HDMI 1.3). Why not just stick your vaio directly to your TV and see if you can get sound from the TV speakers at least. My money is that you cannot. If you can, then I would put the Edge in between and see if you still can get sound from the TV speakers. Did you get your Edge audio setting right? It should be HDMI input and either HDMI Video output (to the TV) or optical output (to the receiver). If you can get sound from TV speakers but not Receiver, then you have one more option to use the TV's optical out to go to the receiver. If none of that works, most likely you cannot get HDMI audio out from the Vaio. If the manual says it can, I would call Sony service.


----------



## momaw

First of all, apologies if this has been dealt with. It's a long thread and search didn't help me much.


Ever since the firmware update I have been getting random picture dropouts with my Edge. The picture is sent direct via HDMI to my panel and the audio separate via HDMI to my AVR. Audio is unaffected. So far I have had dropouts on all inputs but one (but I don't use that one much so could just be luck).


Any ideas?


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15626207
> 
> 
> Still very sceptical that your Vaio can output integrated HDMI video/audio. I assume you have a TV with HDMI in (you might need HDMI 1.3). Why not just stick your vaio directly to your TV and see if you can get sound from the TV speakers at least. My money is that you cannot. If you can, then I would put the Edge in between and see if you still can get sound from the TV speakers. Did you get your Edge audio setting right? It should be HDMI input and either HDMI Video output (to the TV) or optical output (to the receiver). If you can get sound from TV speakers but not Receiver, then you have one more option to use the TV's optical out to go to the receiver. If none of that works, most likely you cannot get HDMI audio out from the Vaio. If the manual says it can, I would call Sony service.



hi,

the ati mobility radeon HD3470 should be able to put audio out using hdmi. the picture attached is german but i guess one can understand the meaning. i only have a projector that doesn´t have speakers. but i tried attaching the projector directly to the laptop, without using the edge - same result: i get the picture, but no sound. in the edge settings i chose audio in using hdmi, audio out the optical output. unfortunately i have no way to check with a hdmi in audio receiver, so i thought i ask whether one has managed to do what i plan to do? just wanted to check whether it is possible for the edge to handle that? i already contacted sony, they are "working" on the issue


----------



## djos

jochen121, try following these instructions for ATI HDMI Audio mate; they work on all Radeon HD Series Cards that support HDMI:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15392636


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15629226
> 
> 
> jochen121, try following these instructions for ATI HDMI Audio mate; they work on all Radeon HD Series Cards that support HDMI:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15392636



thank you! i installed all the codecs you mention, but not sure, whether in this sequenz. would the option "ati hdmi audio" be available if it wasn´t installed correctly? should i uninstall everything and go through it again, making sure i have the correct sequenz of installing the software?

or could it be a edge issue?

thank you


----------



## barrygordon

I am running SA 8300HDC DVR's into the edge. Installed latest firmware. If I allow the DVR to put out 720p I loose signal lock every couple of seconds (10-15) If I force the DVR to put out 1080i at all times problem goes away. Any one else seeing this. I have seen it on TNTHD and FOXHD. As lock is reacquired A brief yellow background message flashes by but it is too quick to read. I'd be interested if any one else has seen this (probabkly put out by the DVR not the edge).


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15631162
> 
> 
> I am running SA 8300HDC DVR's into the edge. Installed latest firmware. If I allow the DVR to put out 720p I loose signal lock every couple of seconds (10-15) If I force the DVR to put out 1080i at all times problem goes away. Any one else seeing this. I have seen it on TNTHD and FOXHD. As lock is reacquired A brief yellow background message flashes by but it is too quick to read. I'd be interested if any one else has seen this (probably put out by the DVR not the edge).



I am not experiencing this issue with a DirecTV HR21 DVR, Barry.


----------



## barrygordon

I suspect that the Cable head end is breaking up the signal on 720p. I will check it on a plasma that does not have a scaler.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15630497
> 
> 
> thank you! i installed all the codecs you mention, but not sure, whether in this sequenz. would the option "ati hdmi audio" be available if it wasn´t installed correctly? should i uninstall everything and go through it again, making sure i have the correct sequenz of installing the software?
> 
> or could it be a edge issue?
> 
> thank you



Just follow the instructions and you should be fine, vista has a default HDMI audio driver which doesn't work very well; this is what you are seeing now.


----------



## Scythe42

I found a dealer who allowed me to test out the Edge. Because nobody cared to answer my questions I do it myself. Maybe it helps others.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15521539
> 
> 
> Will the Edge work with these devices? Any experiences? Especially with the Popcorn Hour.



It works without any problems with all the devices I connected. In fact the HDMI handshake works better than with the devices connected directly to my Onkyo 805 receiver (it's a problem of the Onkyo). Setup was easy: rename your input and choose your output resolution and enable 1:1 Frame Rate. Done.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15521539
> 
> 
> How the does Edge compare to the scaling of the Denon or the Panasonic (or an Oppo 983HD) in general?



My Denon 2910 died last week. The scaling is way better than the Denon or the Panasonic BD50. Compared to my new Oppo 983H I can't really see a difference.


Scaling with my cablebox works good. But there are some scaling artifacts with SD programs when there's some writing. The letters have a huge "staircase" effect or get strangely blurred when the writing is smaller. But not always. It's most prominent in commercial breaks and upcoming show trailers (who cares, I fast forward them anyway). Could be in the source material because I don't see it in movies or documentations. Need to check with PReP turned off.


If I let the cablebox scale SD to 720p/50Hz I receive a lot of artifacts (black lines, like mentioned in a previous post on this thread). Letting the cablebox scale to 1080i looks similar to letting the Edge do the scaling. I have to play with various combinations a bit more here. But it mostly depends on the broadcast picture quality.


I needed to zoom in 0.3% because some stations show the well known dotted white line at the top. Don't know how to call it properly, but I'm sure you guys know what I mean.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15521539
> 
> 
> I want to scale PAL and NTSC DVDs with movies to 1080/24p.



Works great if the DVDs are properly encoded. I tried various DVDs and came across a few ones where it doesn't really work well. Most likely they are bad enconding jobs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15521539
> 
> 
> DVDs with TV shows should be scaled to 1080p but keep the frame rate of the disc.



I have all the discrete codes I need. And with the 1:1 Frame Rate feature and the Edge set to output 1080p I should be able to do what I want. I just need to add a few buttons to my remote to switch between 1080/24p and 1080/1:1 Frame Rate.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15521539
> 
> 
> Will my old Denon 2910 or the Oppo 980H be better for delivering the source material to the Edge?



The Denon can't compare to the Oppo. I bought the 983H though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15521539
> 
> 
> Or should I go with a Oppo 983 for scaling DVDs and forget the VP route to get a 24p picture and stay with 50p/60p for DVDs? Or should I only use the BD50 and don't get a new dedicated DVD player.



Oppo 983H vs. Edge = I can't see any difference. Oppo lacks 24p conersation though.

BD50 vs. Edge = Edge blows it out of the water.

BD50 vs. Oppo 938H = Oppo wins clearly


Summary:


I'll keep the Edge. It offers me more HDMI inputs than my Onkyo 805 and does a real great job in scaling. It's never worse than what the other connected devices offer. It's easy to control if you want to change resolution and refresh rate. It's a great AV switching hub. If you don't have enough HDMI inputs the Edge might be worth considering for this purpose alone.


In addition the handling of 4:3, Wide, 4:3 letterbox is way easier than on my Samsung A950 where I have to go through menus to change the aspect ratio (haven't found any discrete codes for the Sammy). The menus on the Sammy are horrible in general, too many buttons to push for basic features and lacking discrete codes (at least I haven't found them yet).


But the grey borders that fade to black when switching to 4:3 are really annoying. This fading just looks ugly. I hope that they will change this in future firmware versions.


Also the switching animations are a nice gimmick, but they rarely work correctly with my setup. Most of the times I see a scrambled picture morphing into the new aspect ratio.


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15633964
> 
> 
> Just follow the instructions and you should be fine, vista has a default HDMI audio driver which doesn't work very well; this is what you are seeing now.



i tried it the way you explained - still no change









1. vista_R214

2. HDMI_R213 (installed 2 times, first was a uninstall, then the "new" install)

any suggestions? thank you


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15638068
> 
> 
> i tried it the way you explained - still no change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. vista_R214
> 
> 2. HDMI_R213 (installed 2 times, first was a uninstall, then the "new" install)
> 
> any suggestions? thank you



Sorry, time to try direct to TV, if that works then it is a compatibility issue.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15638021
> 
> 
> I found a dealer who allowed me to test out the Edge. Because nobody cared to answer my questions I do it myself. Maybe it helps others.



Scythe42 - I find your information very useful. I'm a new Edge owner but can't really try it out with my (7) inputs (6 HDMI) (1 Component) until April. Until then I only have with me a Samsung BD-P2500 and old Philips SD DVD player. I mostly want it for switching all my devices hoping it won't affect my 1080P sources, and, will help my comcast cable STB (SD/HD), TiVo HD, Wii, XBox360, etc... SD material. My Samsung BD-P2500 and Toshiba HD-XA2 both have a REON chip for up-converting so will be interesting to compare.

Thanks!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15638021
> 
> 
> 
> The scaling is way better than the Denon or the Panasonic BD50. Compared to my new Oppo 983H I can't really see a difference.



Note that Panasonic is two versions ago. The subsequent BD35/55 is already discontinued.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15638021
> 
> 
> If you don't have enough HDMI inputs the Edge might be worth considering for this purpose alone.



Would a sub $100 HDMI switcher work any less well "for this purpose alone"?


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15638439
> 
> 
> Note that Panasonic is two versions ago. The subsequent BD35/55 is already discontinued.



At the rate Panasonic is updating their players the BD80 will be discontinued before widely available. I think in regards to video there was no difference between the 50 and 55 (was only an audio upgrade). Don't know about the new 80 though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15638439
> 
> 
> Would a sub $100 HDMI switcher work any less well "for this purpose alone"?



You're absolutely right if you just in need of a dumb 5 port HDMI switch without any extras. I was a bit too enthusiastic after the seemless integration and simple use of the Edge.


I was more thinking on the line of "switcher with benefits". Most people never care about upscaling and let their players, cablebox, TVs do it. I thought so too before I connected the Edge yesterday evening. Now I am a convert. It integrates so easily with it's processing features and give me exactly what I want.


----------



## dougmcbride

Could someone let me know if your Edge box was sealed or wrapped in plastic when you got it? Mine was not and I can't tell if I was shipped a return or a new unit. Any observation would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougmcbride* /forum/post/15638817
> 
> 
> Could someone let me know if your Edge box was sealed or wrapped in plastic when you got it? Mine was not and I can't tell if I was shipped a return or a new unit. Any observation would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do you mean the unit inside the package? Mine was in a bubble wrap 'bag'. It wasnt sealed.


If you mean the box... no it wasnt sealed.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15638265
> 
> 
> I mostly want it for switching all my devices hoping it won't affect my 1080P sources, and, will help my comcast cable STB (SD/HD), TiVo HD, Wii, XBox360, etc... SD material.



From my experience it doesn't affect 1080p sources in a negative way and works well with SD and HD content of my cable box. I only came across some problems with SD content already scaled to 720p/50Hz by the cable box (I blame the Philips box of my cable provider). But that was before I updated the firmware. Need to test it again.


Never had a switching problem so far. My Onkyo 805 regularily couldn't do a proper handshake with some of my equipment after a power loss and had huge problems with my cheap HDMI switcher. It's my last Onkyo for sure.


Some other problems I had with 1080p output over component went away with the new processing chain (probably an issue with my xbox 360 itself because no one else has the same problem).


Of course the Edge could have more HDMI and component ports on the back, make coffee, buy groceries and take the trash out







. Some more advanced options for a proper gamma level like a Radiance XD would have been nice though.


I didn't try to separate audio and video signals so far to see if the "end user" experience is better. But I doubt it. Also the lipsync issues I experienced now and then went away. I blame this on the Onkyo as well in my former signal processing chain.


Therefore I say that the Edge won't introduce any problem that weren't there before. It integrates seamless. At least in my setup.


----------



## dougmcbride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15638846
> 
> 
> Do you mean the unit inside the package? Mine was in a bubble wrap 'bag'. It wasnt sealed.
> 
> 
> If you mean the box... no it wasnt sealed.



Thanks for the quick reply










For those of you who have used the Edge test patterns - do your picture controls in Edge work when these patterns are up? On mine they do not seem to - almost like they are intended for adjustment of the Displays controls and not the Edge controls. The picture controls do work, but they do not affect the test patterns - e.g. using the built in test patterns to adjust brightness and contrast. I had to use patterns from a DVD which of course is for that input only.


Thanks again for any observations.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougmcbride* /forum/post/15639005
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have used the Edge test patterns - do your picture controls in Edge work when these patterns are up? On mine they do not seem to - almost like they are intended for adjustment of the Displays controls and not the Edge controls. The picture controls do work, but they do not affect the test patterns - e.g. using the built in test patterns to adjust brightness and contrast. I had to use patterns from a DVD which of course is for that input only.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for any observations.



The Edge patterns are to adjust your display controls.... The Edge pic controls wont work in that mode. The plan is to get the display set to the reference patterns provided by Edge and then use the Edge controls to adjust the sources into compliance.


----------



## dougmcbride




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/15639044
> 
> 
> The Edge patterns are to adjust your display controls.... The Edge pic controls wont work in that mode. The plan is to get the display set to the reference patterns provided by Edge and then use the Edge controls to adjust the sources into compliance.



Gotcha! Thanks again.


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15638193
> 
> 
> Sorry, time to try direct to TV, if that works then it is a compatibility issue.



now i get frustrated, tried it out at my brother lcd - hdmi sound became available and worked! so i thought i buy a hdmi capable audio receiver. so i attached a audio out hdmi from the edge to the new yamaha receiver. still no sound....after that i tried to attach the laptop directly via hdmi to the hdmi in ov the yamaha receiver, and from the yamaha hdmi out back in the edge - still no audio option becoming available...is this a edge problem? a problem that the hdmi drivers are programmed only work with few devices they like but not the edge?

thank you


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15639341
> 
> 
> now i get frustrated, tried it out at my brother lcd - hdmi sound became available and worked! so i thought i buy a hdmi capable audio receiver. so i attached a audio out hdmi from the edge to the new yamaha receiver. still no sound....after that i tried to attach the laptop directly via hdmi to the hdmi in ov the yamaha receiver, and from the yamaha hdmi out back in the edge - still no audio option becoming available...is this a edge problem? a problem that the hdmi drivers are programmed only work with few devices they like but not the edge?
> 
> thank you



What I do not understand:


You feed Laptop HDMI into the AV Receiver and then to the EDGE.


If the AV Receiver has no sound in this configuration, in my view the Receiver is the problem and not the EDGE.


Some Receivers need to be enabled, whether they should take the HDMI Sound or transfer it through to the TV.


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15640091
> 
> 
> What I do not understand:
> 
> 
> You feed Laptop HDMI into the AV Receiver and then to the EDGE.
> 
> 
> If the AV Receiver has no sound in this configuration, in my view the Receiver is the problem and not the EDGE.
> 
> 
> Some Receivers need to be enabled, whether they should take the HDMI Sound or transfer it through to the TV.
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



the av receiver has no sound as connecting to the receiver doesn´t bring up the option to use hdmi sound. i still get the picture. but before, when connecting to the lcd tv, hdmi got available, suddenly.

has anyone ever tried to connect a pc to the edge? or is it cause sony somehow thinks it can dictate with which devices hdmi sound works?


i also have the problem with switching chanels using my STB - suddenly audio disappears. but it than disappears on all inputs - but i guess that is a known bug and has nothing to do with the laptop problem...


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15640348
> 
> 
> the av receiver has no sound as connecting to the receiver doesn´t bring up the option to use hdmi sound. i still get the picture. but before, when connecting to the lcd tv, hdmi got available, suddenly.
> 
> has anyone ever tried to connect a pc to the edge? or is it cause sony somehow thinks it can dictate with which devices hdmi sound works?
> 
> 
> i also have the problem with switching chanels using my STB - suddenly audio disappears. but it than disappears on all inputs - but i guess that is a known bug and has nothing to do with the laptop problem...



If you cannot get audio from your laptops HDMI output direct to the receiver, as was previously mentioned make sure you have enabled HDMI audio on the receiver... many do not default that way for some reason they want to pass the audio on through to the TV.


Also, have you confirmed that you can get audio on your laptops HDMI output?


I use a HTPC with my Edge and with the new software works just fine. Of course I am using DVI for video and optical for audio so it is a completely different situation than yours.


If you have checked that HDMI audio is properly enabled on both your laptop and your receiver, but the receiver still does not receive any audio, but going direct to the TV does work, then the issue is probably with the receiver. (onkyo by default has the audio going through the receiver to the TV so you will have to change that)


If you cannot get audio out of your laptop to either the TV or the receiver then the problem is your laptop.


I feed all of my HDMI sources to the Edge, run the video to the display, and then run the audio HDMI out from the Edge to my Onkyo 905 and it works flawlessly.


When you check your receiver try both of the selections available on the HDMI audio... I do not remember the name of the menu's or selections offhand, but I do seem to recall that Onkyo's naming convention was counter-intuitive. So try it both ways and see if you start getting audio.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15631162
> 
> 
> I am running SA 8300HDC DVR's into the edge. Installed latest firmware. If I allow the DVR to put out 720p I loose signal lock every couple of seconds (10-15) If I force the DVR to put out 1080i at all times problem goes away. Any one else seeing this. I have seen it on TNTHD and FOXHD. As lock is reacquired A brief yellow background message flashes by but it is too quick to read. I'd be interested if any one else has seen this (probably put out by the DVR not the edge).



Barry I am not currently using the SA box... I switched to DTV because of so many "issues" with the SA implementation of HDMI. I believe the message you cannot read is the HDCP warning do to an HDMI handshake issue.... if it stayed up longer it would tell you to use YPbPr instead of HDMI... however it is re-syncing and the message goes away before you have a chance to read it.


My understanding is that this handshake signal is sent repeatedly to ensure you are not switching in some naughty recording device while the Hollyrock folks are not watching. So my guess would be that SA's firmware has a bug/glitch with the 720p output and that is what you are seeing.


Try setting the SA to output "native" and let the Edge do all the "heavy lifting" for you and see if that makes any difference. It may not, but it is worth a try.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15640712
> 
> 
> Barry I am not currently using the SA box... I switched to DTV because of so many "issues" with the SA implementation of HDMI. I believe the message you cannot read is the HDCP warning do to an HDMI handshake issue.... if it stayed up longer it would tell you to use YPbPr instead of HDMI... however it is re-syncing and the message goes away before you have a chance to read it.
> 
> 
> My understanding is that this handshake signal is sent repeatedly to ensure you are not switching in some naughty recording device while the Hollyrock folks are not watching. So my guess would be that SA's firmware has a bug/glitch with the 720p output and that is what you are seeing.
> 
> 
> Try setting the SA to output "native" and let the Edge do all the "heavy lifting" for you and see if that makes any difference. It may not, but it is worth a try.



I got this message three times, when I turned on the TV and cable box _before_ the Edge. Doing it the other way, I've yet to see it and never saw it before those three incidents. On two of those my Edge was set to 1080p output, once to Auto output. I should also mention there is no A/V receiver in my system. It's straight 2-channel stereo, with the Edge going directly to the TV.


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15640619
> 
> 
> If you cannot get audio from your laptops HDMI output direct to the receiver, as was previously mentioned make sure you have enabled HDMI audio on the receiver... many do not default that way for some reason they want to pass the audio on through to the TV.
> 
> 
> Also, have you confirmed that you can get audio on your laptops HDMI output?
> 
> 
> I use a HTPC with my Edge and with the new software works just fine. Of course I am using DVI for video and optical for audio so it is a completely different situation than yours.
> 
> 
> If you have checked that HDMI audio is properly enabled on both your laptop and your receiver, but the receiver still does not receive any audio, but going direct to the TV does work, then the issue is probably with the receiver. (onkyo by default has the audio going through the receiver to the TV so you will have to change that)
> 
> 
> If you cannot get audio out of your laptop to either the TV or the receiver then the problem is your laptop.
> 
> 
> I feed all of my HDMI sources to the Edge, run the video to the display, and then run the audio HDMI out from the Edge to my Onkyo 905 and it works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> When you check your receiver try both of the selections available on the HDMI audio... I do not remember the name of the menu's or selections offhand, but I do seem to recall that Onkyo's naming convention was counter-intuitive. So try it both ways and see if you start getting audio.



hi, thank you for your efforts:

1) the yamaha asks me, whether it shall give out audio - i set it to yes - so audio is enabled

2) i confirmed that i can get audio out of the hdmi laptop. but not by attaching it to the av receiver or to the edge. the option to use hdmi audio worked on a samsung lcd tv.

3) i don´t know whether i could use optical from the laptop - it doesn´t have a optical out - so i thought it would be the best to give out audio + video using hdmi

conclusion: it seems, like neither the edge nor the yamaha av receiver seem to be able to acticate the full hdmi capacity???


----------



## barrygordon

The problem occurs when the SA is set to output all resolutions. That is the way it was. I have set it to only output 1080i so I do not have the problem.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jochen121* /forum/post/15640963
> 
> 
> hi, thank you for your efforts:
> *1) the yamaha asks me, whether it shall give out audio - i set it to yes - so audio is enabled*
> 
> 2) i confirmed that i can get audio out of the hdmi laptop. but not by attaching it to the av receiver or to the edge. the option to use hdmi audio worked on a samsung lcd tv.
> 
> 3) i don´t know whether i could use optical from the laptop - it doesn´t have a optical out - so i thought it would be the best to give out audio + video using hdmi
> 
> conclusion: it seems, like neither the edge nor the yamaha av receiver seem to be able to acticate the full hdmi capacity???



I think you are confused with pass-thru HDMI Audio (or "use HDMI audio" in yamaha speak) - this means that your Yamaha is not going to use the HDMI audio, but will pass it to the TV instead.


This setting should be off IIRC.


----------



## jochen121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15643258
> 
> 
> I think you are confused with pass-thru HDMI Audio (or "use HDMI audio" in yamaha speak) - this means that your Yamaha is not going to use the HDMI audio, but will pass it to the TV instead.
> 
> 
> This setting should be off IIRC.



the yamaha asks, whether the RX-V663 should play audio, or "other" (then the audio out would give the signal to another device to play audio). i set it to "RX-V663". so i guess the yamaha should play hdmi audio


----------



## jochen121

i just realized, that the new cable i bought with th av receiver was defect! maybe that is the whole problem! i will get a new cable tomorrow, test again, and tell you the results! thank you all


----------



## HiHoStevo

Curious if anyone else has seen this.....


About 1/3 of the time when I fire up my Theater (the Edge comes on last) I get an image that is just dozens of green streaks with a bit of color tossed in... and no audio. Occasionally when this happens the picture and audio come up correctly, but then after about 5 - 10 seconds it goes to the green streaks.


If I turn the Edge off wait about 10 seconds and then turn it back on the image and audio are correct and stay that way for the rest of the evening...


I do have the latest firmware installed... just curious if anyone else has seen this.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15655628
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone else has seen this.....
> 
> 
> About 1/3 of the time when I fire up my Theater (the Edge comes on last) I get an image that is just dozens of green streaks with a bit of color tossed in... and no audio. Occasionally when this happens the picture and audio come up correctly, but then after about 5 - 10 seconds it goes to the green streaks.
> 
> 
> If I turn the Edge off wait about 10 seconds and then turn it back on the image and audio are correct and stay that way for the rest of the evening...
> 
> 
> I do have the latest firmware installed... just curious if anyone else has seen this.



I've seen it when my cable box fed my TV directly; it seems to be an adjustment to resolution changes in the cable signal (1080i vs. 720p vs. 480i). With the Edge, I get a blue screen.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15655628
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone else has seen this.....
> 
> 
> About 1/3 of the time when I fire up my Theater (the Edge comes on last) I get an image that is just dozens of green streaks with a bit of color tossed in... and no audio. Occasionally when this happens the picture and audio come up correctly, but then after about 5 - 10 seconds it goes to the green streaks.
> 
> 
> If I turn the Edge off wait about 10 seconds and then turn it back on the image and audio are correct and stay that way for the rest of the evening...
> 
> 
> I do have the latest firmware installed... just curious if anyone else has seen this.



I've experienced this problem as well and I'm also on the latest firmware. I also have an issue where the sound will cut out and then a high pitched noise is emitted. I'm unsure of what can be causing this. Audio dropouts are still a problem as well.


What equipment are you using? I'm starting to wonder if certain equipment combinations aren't the cause. I experience most of my issues when using my TiVoHD.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15656189
> 
> 
> I've experienced this problem as well and I'm also on the latest firmware. I also have an issue where the sound will cut out and then a high pitched noise is emitted. I'm unsure of what can be causing this. Audio dropouts are still a problem as well.
> 
> 
> What equipment are you using? I'm starting to wonder if certain equipment combinations aren't the cause. I experience most of my issues when using my TiVoHD.



It happens when I select Watch TV on my Harmony, which fires up the projector, receiver, HR20-700 (DTV HD-DVR), and finally the Edge.


In my search I have seen other mentions of a similar effect as mine... and I believe DVDO is working on it.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian_S* /forum/post/15505291
> 
> 
> Are there any discrete IR codes for the frame-rate lock on and off?? Would be very useful if there was.



The discrete code command ID is 0x2F. Use Barry Gordon's Edge tool to create the complete hex string.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15656756
> 
> 
> It happens when I select Watch TV on my Harmony, which fires up the projector, receiver, HR20-700 (DTV HD-DVR), and finally the Edge.
> 
> 
> In my search I have seen other mentions of a similar effect as mine... and I believe DVDO is working on it.



Try turning on the EDGE first.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15661122
> 
> 
> Try turning on the EDGE first.



While this suggestion might work in many situations, it won't work for those of us with a TiVo as the TiVo is always on. I hope that DVDO is able to fix this and the audio dropouts and the bursts of noise some have complained of as these are my only complaints at this stage.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

My tivo is not always on. I put it in stanby mode and it works really well with the Edge.... I have the Harmony 890 programmed to turn the Edge on first and then the other equipment...

Best,

Chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15662347
> 
> 
> While this suggestion might work in many situations, it won't work for those of us with a TiVo as the TiVo is always on. I hope that DVDO is able to fix this and the audio dropouts and the bursts of noise some have complained of as these are my only complaints at this stage.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/15662773
> 
> 
> My tivo is not always on. I put it in stanby mode and it works really well with the Edge.... I have the Harmony 890 programmed to turn the Edge on first and then the other equipment...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris



While some put the tivo in standby, most users probably don't as there is no remote button and navigating to standby in the menus is cumbersome. I have standby programmed into my remote, but I still don't use it because the benefits are negligible. I still feel that DVDO should work to solve this issue as it likely affects a number of users. The Edge is the only piece of equipment I own that is so sensitive to power-on order...if that is even the cause.


Also, changing the power-on order doesn't affect my issues with static noise when input resolution changes. I tend to believe that these issues may be interconnected in some way.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

Hey, I am not saying the Edge is perfect by any stretch (and I am a beta tester) but I figured most people on this forum have a universal remote and putting the Tivo in standby alleviates some of the problems. Another thing to try is switching some of your inputs around. It seems that HDMI 1 is the most problematic at this time. Some users have complained that there are problems on that input but not on others. Just trying to help!

Best,

Chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15664462
> 
> 
> While some put the tivo in standby, most users probably don't as there is no remote button and navigating to standby in the menus is cumbersome. I have standby programmed into my remote, but I still don't use it because the benefits are negligible. I still feel that DVDO should work to solve this issue as it likely affects a number of users. The Edge is the only piece of equipment I own that is so sensitive to power-on order...if that is even the cause.
> 
> 
> Also, changing the power-on order doesn't affect my issues with static noise when input resolution changes. I tend to believe that these issues may be interconnected in some way.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15661122
> 
> 
> Try turning on the EDGE first.



I had tried that... unfortunately that caused other "issues" with the setup.


----------



## Jerrym303

I have a similar setup. I have had no issues. I leave the HR21 and the Edge on all of the time, though. I turn on projector, then my Yamaha receiver. No problems with TIVO R10 either.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15656756
> 
> 
> It happens when I select Watch TV on my Harmony, which fires up the projector, receiver, HR20-700 (DTV HD-DVR), and finally the Edge.
> 
> 
> In my search I have seen other mentions of a similar effect as mine... and I believe DVDO is working on it.


----------



## butsu

Don't see the appearance of this edge yet,I think it's nice for the price.DVDO,please reconsider the looking of DVDO units,it look like cheap plastic box.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15662347
> 
> 
> While this suggestion might work in many situations, it won't work for those of us with a TiVo as the TiVo is always on. I hope that DVDO is able to fix this and the audio dropouts and the bursts of noise some have complained of as these are my only complaints at this stage.



I use three TiVos(one TiVoHD and two Series 3) with my main EDGE(my secondary Edge only has one Series 3 connected to it) but they also go through an HDMi switch and an Algolith Flea before going to my EDGE. But I have zero problems with them and the EDGE.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butsu* /forum/post/15670832
> 
> 
> Don't see the appearance of this edge yet,I think it's nice for the price.DVDO,please reconsider the looking of DVDO units,it look like cheap plastic box.



I bought one two weeks ago. In the pictures I thought the same but actually in person I think it looks very good. The case is made of what I think some sort of metal with a nice finish, almost feels rubberized. The thin high gloss strip in the front adds a nice touch. The design sets it apart from the standard square box. As with anything new and different, some will like and some will not. My components stay in a Salamander console and not visible anyway, but sure wouldn't mind displaying this device if I could.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15671079
> 
> 
> I use three TiVos(one TiVoHD and two Series 3) with my main EDGE(my secondary Edge only has one Series 3 connected to it) but they also go through an HDMi switch and an Algolith Flea before going to my EDGE. But I have zero problems with them and the EDGE.



I seem to think this is part of the problem that DVDO might be having. Some have the issues, while others don't. I've tried everything to correct my problems, but nothing seems work. I've switched cables, new cables, changed inputs, ran everything through my AVR first...but the problems persist. I'm sure they will eventually get this straightened out.


----------



## barrygordon

Yes HDMI is a very tough thing. However I will state the following from my experince.


1) As long as the HDMI cables are rated 1.3b there should be no operational differences between cables of short length (less than 15 feet). I am not a subscriber to the marketing nonsense about cables in general. Most cable problems have to do with either a true defect or a bad contect at the ends.


2) As long as the firmware is the same on digital equipment (e.g. the Tivo and the Edge) and the setup parameters are identical the two units should work the same way in all instances. That is the beauty of being digital.


I suspect either the settings are not the same or there is a firmware issue, i.e. not the same in all instances.


As an example; I had an issue where the Edge would not lock onto certain programs. The configuratiuon was Brighthouse Networks Central FL as the provider, SA8300HD as the STB and the Edge as the processor. I finally traced it down to the fact that I had the SA8300 set to put out all resolutions, that is, not to do any scaling. The edge would not lock onto HD channels broadcasting at 720p at night, and just certain programs/certain shannels. Brighthouse just started some new HD channels and these were the only ones affected. I set the SA8300HD to never put out anything but 1080i letting the SA8300 do the scaling which it does reasonably well. Problem gone. I suspect a bad signal being put out by either Brighthouse or their supplier, probably the former.


The question is, "do I have a discussion with Brighthouse the provider". Probably yes, but it will be a very frustrating discussion with much finger pointing. Brighthouse, the probable cause of the problem, (their tecnicians) will not understand technically what is going on


----------



## djos

WooHoo, I ordered my EDGE today from an Aussie Retailer - Im really Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## gregt777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/14338250
> 
> 
> I guess we will have to wait and see how it performs. An ETA would be nice...



This may help you all out. After reading this review, i said to myself, why we would you buy it??!! It seems to be marketed to the general consumer. I may be wrong, but even in high end circles, the need or how many of us by video processors, is small. For 799, you can due a lot of other things to improve your system.

A nice attempt, but i do not see the PC Richard customer investing in this product, if that is the target.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/equ...ewed002303.php


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt777* /forum/post/15678460
> 
> 
> This may help you all out. After reading this review, i said to myself, why we would you buy it??!! It seems to be marketed to the general consumer. I may be wrong, but even in high end circles, the need or how many of us by video processors, is small. For 799, you can due a lot of other things to improve your system.
> 
> A nice attempt, but i do not see the PC Richard customer investing in this product, if that is the target.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterreview.com/equ...ewed002303.php



Seriously, can you really buy a lot of "other" things for 799 (now 599). I thought the review was actually a lot more positive than many others are saying on this forum. A lot of people don't see any differences in SD broadcasts/DVDs when the reviewer is quoting good improvements. Here in Australia, our cable TV Foxtel is still primarily SD and most DVD rentals are also not Blue-Ray. Of course, you would prefer a reasonable quality TV, AV reciever, DVD/Blue-Ray player and speaker systems. But these are taken for granted. Other than that, I don't know what you would get for 799 that is so much more than the Edge.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt777* /forum/post/15678460
> 
> 
> This may help you all out. After reading this review, i said to myself, why we would you buy it??!! It seems to be marketed to the general consumer. I may be wrong, but even in high end circles, the need or how many of us by video processors, is small. For 799, you can due a lot of other things to improve your system.
> 
> A nice attempt, but i do not see the PC Richard customer investing in this product, if that is the target.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterreview.com/equ...ewed002303.php



Yes, Home Theater is a hobby. There's a lot of stuff on this forum we don't really need. I actually bought one more for the switching capability for my (6) HDMI, (1) component, and (1) composite devices. The SD upscalling is a bonus, and I prefer it not to alter my Blue Ray and HD players signals, just send them through untouched. If it can do all this well I think it's a bargan for $599.


----------



## derekjsmith

We are looking for a few beta testers that have CalMAN and an Edge or other DVDO products. In CalMAN v3.3 we have added support for the test patterns in the Edge via IR. We have found that the descret IR codes for the Edge patterns also work on the other DVDO products. We are going to be carrying a USB to IR transceiver that makes all this work. Our plan is to support other IR devices as well like DVD players and our own CalMAN Digital Video Test Generator. If you are interested PM or email me and I can get you setup.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt777* /forum/post/15678460
> 
> 
> This may help you all out. After reading this review, i said to myself, why we would you buy it??!! It seems to be marketed to the general consumer. I may be wrong, but even in high end circles, the need or how many of us by video processors, is small. For 799, you can due a lot of other things to improve your system.
> 
> A nice attempt, but i do not see the PC Richard customer investing in this product, if that is the target.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterreview.com/equ...ewed002303.php



There's also a Sound & Vision Review.
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/aud...processor.html


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15680913
> 
> 
> Yes, Home Theater is a hobby. There's a lot of stuff on this forum we don't really need. I actually bought one more for the switching capability for my (6) HDMI, (1) component, and (1) composite devices. The SD upscalling is a bonus, and I prefer it not to alter my Blue Ray and HD players signals, just send them through untouched. If it can do all this well I think it's a bargan for $599.



A-men. Me too.










I have an Edge, a VP30 and a VP50. The Edge is perfect in the bedroom for exactly what I purchased it for (outlined above).


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gregor Samsa* /forum/post/15619746
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola STB from Comcrap. For some reason, the EDGE reset the output resolution to 480p. I had to go in to the STB and manually reset the resolution. In my case, it involves turning off the box and pressing "Menu". I reset it to 1080i. It took care of the problem. Now I do it just to make sure that the box is putting out native and lets the EDGE do all the work.



Well, if your STB is outputting native (i.e. 1080i), then what exactly does the EDGE do?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nappy Priest* /forum/post/15688917
> 
> 
> Well, if your STB is outputting native (i.e. 1080i), then what exactly does the EDGE do?



um, deinterlacing?


i mean, DVDO made their name by making deinterlacers. (they also happen to include scaling capabilities for free in every box. but what they are known for is very good deinterlacing.)


if the STB puts out 1080i, this may be considered "native" with respect to spatial resolution only perhaps, but it's still not actually matching a 1080p display's "native rate". some deinterlacing will have to be done somewhere along the line.


in the old days you could pretty well assume DVDO was going to do a massively better job of this than the display. the gap has narrowed perhaps, but i think that overall this is still generally true. i am amazed, in fact, at how almost every magazine review of a new TV released even now in 2009 includes the phrase "failed our deinterlacing tests". let's just say DVDO products don't fail very many deinterlacing tests.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekjsmith* /forum/post/15684977
> 
> 
> We are looking for a few beta testers that have CalMAN and an Edge or other DVDO products. In CalMAN v3.3 we have added support for the test patterns in the Edge via IR. We have found that the descret IR codes for the Edge patterns also work on the other DVDO products. We are going to be carrying a USB to IR transceiver that makes all this work. Our plan is to support other IR devices as well like DVD players and our own CalMAN Digital Video Test Generator. If you are interested PM or email me and I can get you setup.



Fantastic idea. Count me in as interested.


----------



## Nappy Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15690860
> 
> 
> um, deinterlacing?
> 
> 
> i mean, DVDO made their name by making deinterlacers. (they also happen to include scaling capabilities for free in every box. but what they are known for is very good deinterlacing.)
> 
> 
> if the STB puts out 1080i, this may be considered "native" with respect to spatial resolution only perhaps, but it's still not actually matching a 1080p display's "native rate". some deinterlacing will have to be done somewhere along the line.
> 
> 
> in the old days you could pretty well assume DVDO was going to do a massively better job of this than the display. the gap has narrowed perhaps, but i think that overall this is still generally true. i am amazed, in fact, at how almost every magazine review of a new TV released even now in 2009 includes the phrase "failed our deinterlacing tests". let's just say DVDO products don't fail very many deinterlacing tests.



Thank you.


----------



## barrygordon

eiren, I might be interested, send me more details. I do not have calMAN, nor do I have a colorimeter. I do have significant expertise in IR though. In fact I worked closely with DVDO in assisting them with their IR model.


----------



## heatwave3

I've read alot on this thread and others and I am intrigued but still somewhat unsure about the best combination of equipment to achieve my goals.

*Goal:*
Achieve best picture possible with reasonable switching time and simplicity between various video sources sending a single hdmi to a Pioneer pro-151fd (yet to be purchased).
Achieve solid audio performance through avr and decent speaker setup.
*Planned Video sources:*
HD Comcast video through DVR (yet to be acquired from cable company) with both SD and HD signals - hdmi
BR player - hdmi (yet to be purchased perhaps Sony 550)
Xbox elite - hdmi (owned)
older Sansui dvd/vhs combo with dvd recorder - comp or s-video
*Proposed equipment:*
Pioneer 151
AVR (yet to be purchased) was considering Denon 3808, Denon 2809 or Onk 876
B&W M-1 speakers (owned)
Subwoofer (yet to be purchased)
*Primary use:*
50% SD and HD signal from cable during the week
30% BR movies on weekend
15% Xbox
5% dvd home videos
*Questions:*
Is the Edge the best approach for maximizing the video PQ from cable with this setup?
Would I have all the video sources input into the Edge first with a single hdmi from Edge to avr and a single hdmi from avr to 151?
Will the Edge provide a better PQ then the 151 will upconvert on its own?
Would an Onkyo 906 (with Reon vp) do everything the Edge would do in terms of PQ with one less piece of equipment?
Is there a best alternative avr to consider in conjunction with the Edge that would allow direct pass-through to the Pio 151 so that the tv could be run without the avr audio but provide audio through the 151 instead of HT (for the wife and kids)?
Will the Edge PQ improvement in this set-up be worth the $600?
Am I asking these questions in the right thread?
Is my goal even remotely possible with other alternative equipment?

Thank you very much for any advice that can be offered.


----------



## Gary J

Almost all of that is subjective try-and-see.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15697181
> 
> 
> Almost all of that is subjective try-and-see.



Are you suggesting I should buy all the equipment and try it out? Seems to defeat the point of asking others about their experience.


Maybe these questions are more specific:


Which is Better?

Edge upconversion of SD video or Pioneer 151?

Edge upconversion of SD video or Onkyo 906?

Speed of hdmi source switching in Edge or 906?


Are the differences in PQ and speed worth the $600 in the opinion of those that purchased an Edge?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15697808
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting I should buy all the equipment and try it out? Seems to defeat the point of asking others about their experience.
> 
> 
> Maybe these questions are more specific:
> 
> 
> Which is Better?
> 
> Edge upconversion of SD video or Pioneer 151?
> 
> Edge upconversion of SD video or Onkyo 906?
> 
> Speed of hdmi source switching in Edge or 906?
> 
> 
> Are the differences in PQ and speed worth the $600 in the opinion of those that purchased an Edge?



I have the Onkyo 905 which uses the Reon VX chip and I can tell you that Onkyo's implementation of the Reon chip leaves a lot to be desired.


From my experience the Edge does a much better job with SD than my 905.


I don't recall there being a lot of "time" difference when switching channels between the 905 and the Edge.


I currently have all source running to the Edge first and then just run the HDMI audio from the Edge to the 905... which does give me the HD-Audio codecs from my HD-DVD and HD-Audio via PCM from my PS3.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15697808
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting I should buy all the equipment and try it out? Seems to defeat the point of asking others about their experience.
> 
> 
> Maybe these questions are more specific:
> 
> 
> Which is Better?
> 
> Edge upconversion of SD video or Pioneer 151?
> 
> Edge upconversion of SD video or Onkyo 906?
> 
> Speed of hdmi source switching in Edge or 906?
> 
> 
> Are the differences in PQ and speed worth the $600 in the opinion of those that purchased an Edge?



Edge is better with film sources both HD and SD.


Reon and Kuro are better with video sources both HD and SD. Reon is slightly better still yet than Kuro with video sources both HD and SD.


Both Reon and Kuro scale slightly better than Edge (less ringing).


The Edge speed with HDMI source switching will vary according to firmware, but in general is faster than both my Kuro and my Reon-based Integra DTC-9.8.


Overall, the differences aren't huge but can be seen and measured.


What is "worth it" is a value-based decision by definition so will be up to you.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15697808
> 
> 
> Are the differences in PQ and speed worth the $600 in the opinion of those that purchased an Edge?



This is what it all boils down to and why I have always said try it on an audition basis.


----------



## heatwave3

HiHo...Thanks for the feedback. Does the 905 allow you to pass the signal through to the display unit so that you can watch and hear the audio through the TV without turning on 905 Or do you have audio to turn on the entire sound system? Essentially, can you operate all your input sources through the Edge directly through the AVR without having to turn the 905 on for eveyday video like news?


Since you aren't using the video processing of the 905, would you have purchased a "lesser" avr had you known about the Edge's capabilities?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15698109
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo 905 which uses the Reon VX chip and I can tell you that Onkyo's implementation of the Reon chip leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> 
> From my experience the Edge does a much better job with SD than my 905.
> 
> 
> I don't recall there being a lot of "time" difference when switching channels between the 905 and the Edge.
> 
> 
> I currently have all source running to the Edge first and then just run the HDMI audio from the Edge to the 905... which does give me the HD-Audio codecs from my HD-DVD and HD-Audio via PCM from my PS3.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15698213
> 
> 
> Edge is better with film sources both HD and SD.
> 
> 
> Reon and Kuro are better with video sources both HD and SD. Reon is slightly better still yet than Kuro with video sources both HD and SD.
> 
> 
> Both Reon and Kuro scale slightly better than Edge (less ringing).
> 
> 
> The Edge speed with HDMI source switching will vary according to firmware, but in general is faster than both my Kuro and my Reon-based Integra DTC-9.8.
> 
> 
> Overall, the differences aren't huge but can be seen and measured.
> 
> 
> What is "worth it" is a value-based decision by definition so will be up to you.




If I'm reading you correctly, your personal experience doesn't sound like a "ringing endorsement" that the Edge providing a significantly better viewing experience for sd input vs just using the combination of the 9.8 and the Kuro. Did I read that correctly?


Would you say that the Edge is maybe better suited for an older 1080p display used with an older avr (lesser video processing power) than the latest avr/vp used in combination with the latest plasmas like the Kuro/Elite.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15698320
> 
> 
> If I'm reading you correctly, your personal experience doesn't sound like a "ringing endorsement" that the Edge providing a significantly better viewing experience for sd input vs just using the combination of the 9.8 and the Kuro. Did I read that correctly?
> 
> 
> Would you say that the Edge is maybe better suited for an older 1080p display used with an older avr (lesser video processing power) than the latest avr/vp used in combination with the latest plasmas like the Kuro/Elite.



The problem with Reon is it is weak with film deinterlacing. It can't handle odd cadences at all and this results in noticeable stuttering with many broadcast film sources and even film-based commercials. Reon, however, is the best I've seen at deinterlacing both SD and HD video sources with almost no artifacting.


The combo of Reon and Edge is excellent as Edge handles film sources very well. Edge doesn't scale quite as well as Reon, though, so keep that in mind. This only applies when scaling is necessary, i.e., when going from 480->1080, 720->1080 etc.


What neither has is complete noise reduction capability. The Kuro processing has excellent noise reduction and also betters Edge with video sources as well as scaling and is very close to Edge with film sources.


Try your Kuro by itself first would be my advice and if you feel you are lacking with film-based sources then you might consider the Edge for that facet only. The other reason to consider Edge would be for the switching capability i.e. you need it all "on one cable" like in the situation with a front projector.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15698213
> 
> 
> Edge is better with film sources both HD and SD.
> 
> 
> Reon and Kuro are better with video sources both HD and SD. Reon is slightly better still yet than Kuro with video sources both HD and SD.
> 
> 
> Both Reon and Kuro scale slightly better than Edge (less ringing).
> 
> 
> The Edge speed with HDMI source switching will vary according to firmware, but in general is faster than both my Kuro and my Reon-based Integra DTC-9.8.
> 
> 
> Overall, the differences aren't huge but can be seen and measured.
> 
> 
> What is "worth it" is a value-based decision by definition so will be up to you.



Hm. Based on your evaluations, if I get a BD player it should have Silicon Optix processing in it. That way, I have great film (EDGE) and great video (fill in the blank for SO-based DVD/BD player). I'd probably splurge on one with Realta, though.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15698491
> 
> 
> Hm. Based on your evaluations, if I get a BD player it should have Silicon Optix processing in it. That way, I have great film (EDGE) and great video (fill in the blank for SO-based DVD/BD player). I'd probably splurge on one with Realta, though.



Well, to be more specific, Reon. REALTA is quite different in that it is even better than Edge with film but not quite as good as Reon with video. An even better idea might be Edge plus a Reon-based avr. That way, you can process broadcast film/video sources (not only recorded media) as well. However, don't forget noise reduction...and most displays disable their noise reduction for 1080p sources. REALTA does include full HD/SD noise reduction capability. My current preferred solution is a combo of Realta/Reon. Isn't it great that things are so simple?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15698550
> 
> 
> Well, to be more specific, REON. REALTA is quite different in that it is even better than Edge with film but not quite as good as Reon with video. An even better idea might be Edge plus a Reon-based avr. That way, you can process broadcast film/video sources (not only recorded media) as well. However, don't forget noise reduction...and most displays disable their noise reduction for 1080p sources. Isn't is great that things are so simple?



To get an AVR would mean the expense of overhauling my entire system, since I am a stereo guy who's added video to his setup. There is a player, the Samsung 2500, which uses Reon, but one professional source I read suggested it doesn't sound that great. That made me stop short.


But it _is_ simple, you're right. It's just not simple in the way I need it to be.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15698550
> 
> 
> My current preferred solution is a combo of Realta/Reon.



What happened to the Denon?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15698802
> 
> 
> What happened to the Denon?



That (Denon 602ci) is Realta. Integra DTC 9.8 is Reon.


----------



## Gary J

Oh. Would it be easier to list the VPs you don't have?


----------



## cpcat

I would love to have access to test a Marvell QDEO based processor as well as a newer VXP 9450 based processor. That would truly complete the list.


Current/recent/upcoming processing solutions worthy of note IMO:

ABT 2010 (or equivalent FPGA)--Edge, VP50pro
Sigma VXP 945x--Lumagen Radiance, Anthem D2v2, Planar 8150 pj
Reon--Onkyo/Integra based avr or pre-pros
Realta--Denon 602ci/AVP, ?Gefen
Kuro--Pioneer and Elite plasma
Gennum (Sigma) VXP 935x-JVC pj, Anthem D2 and AVM 50
Sony--vp50,60,70,80,100,200 front pj
Marvell QDEO--Meridian 810, Pio SC-09 (analog only)


----------



## heatwave3

If you were to stack rank these vps for general all-around video processing capability, what would the list below look like?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15701636
> 
> 
> I would love to have access to test a Marvell QDEO based processor as well as a newer VXP 9450 based processor. That would truly complete the list.
> 
> 
> Current/recent/upcoming processing solutions worthy of note IMO:
> 
> ABT 2010 (or equivalent FPGA)--Edge, VP50pro
> Sigma VXP 945x--Lumagen Radiance, Anthem D2v2, Planar 8150 pj
> Reon--Onkyo/Integra based avr or pre-pros
> Realta--Denon 602ci/AVP, ?Gefen
> Kuro--Pioneer and Elite plasma
> Gennum (Sigma) VXP 935x-JVC pj, Anthem D2 and AVM 50
> Sony--vp50,60,70,80,100,200 front pj
> Marvell QDEO--Meridian 810, Pio SC-09 (analog only)


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15701990
> 
> 
> If you were to stack rank these vps for general all-around video processing capability, what would the list below look like?



Of those that I've owned/own:


For film sources: Realta>ABT2010>Kuro>Sony vp50>Gennum VXP 9350>Reon


For video sources: Reon>Realta=Kuro=Gennum VXP 9350=ABT2010>Sony vp50


For scaling: Lumagen>Reon=Realta>Kuro>Gennum VXP 9350>ABT 2010. Lumagen _should_ be at the top of this list but I don't have a Radiance and I sold my Lumagen HDP some time ago.


For NR: Realta>Kuro>Sony vp50>Gennum VXP 9350>Reon>ABT 2010


I have no experience with Marvell QDEO or Sigma VXP 9450.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15702250
> 
> 
> Of those that I've owned/own:
> 
> 
> For film sources: Realta>ABT2010>Kuro>Sony vp50>Gennum VXP 9350>Reon
> 
> 
> For video sources: Reon>Realta=Kuro=Gennum VXP 9350=ABT2010>Sony vp50
> 
> 
> For scaling: Lumagen>Reon=Realta>Kuro>Gennum VXP 9350>ABT 2010. Lumagen _should_ be at the top of this list but I don't have a Radiance and I sold my Lumagen HDP some time ago.
> 
> 
> For NR: Realta>Kuro>Sony vp50>Gennum VXP 9350>Reon>ABT 2010
> 
> 
> I have no experience with Marvell QDEO or Sigma VXP 9450.



Is there any chance the Marvell Qdeo vp might find its way into a future version of the Edge or would it be redundant?

http://www.marvell.com/products/digi.../release/1197/


----------



## cpcat

Since ABT and Marvell are competitors I doubt that would happen.


----------



## djos

I've got QDEO chips in my 2 LG BH200 SuperBlu Players and they are excellent upscalers and de-interlacers - I turn the Default QDEO mode off which gives me the ability to play with the RGB, MNR, WNR, BNR options and the result is excellent.


The default mode unfortunately over saturates the colour.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15704654
> 
> 
> I've got QDEO chips in my 2 LG BH200 SuperBlu Players and they are excellent upscalers and de-interlacers - I turn the Default QDEO mode off which gives me the ability to play with the RGB, MNR, WNR, BNR options and the result is excellent.
> 
> 
> The default mode unfortunately over saturates the colour.



The BH200 has MNR options in it?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15705450
> 
> 
> The BH200 has MNR options in it?



Yes it has 3 separate options for Noise reduction:


Mosquito Noise Reduction, Block Noise Reduction & White Noise Reduction


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/15705522
> 
> 
> Yes it has 3 separate options for Noise reduction:
> 
> 
> Mosquito Noise Reduction, Block Noise Reduction & White Noise Reduction



What upscaling chip does it have?


I recently noticed somthing with my LGBH100...The LG Symbol that shows on screen when the player is in standby mode has jaggies around the edges of it when the players resolution is set to 480p or 720p> but the jaggies disapear when it's set to 1080i or 1080p resolutions.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15705594
> 
> 
> What upscaling chip does it have?
> 
> 
> I recently noticed somthing with my LGBH100...The LG Symbol that shows on screen when the player is in standby mode has jaggies around the edges of it when the players resolution is set to 480p or 720p> but the jaggies disapear when it's set to 1080i or 1080p resolutions.



As already stated, the BH200 Has the QDEO video processor from Marvel.


----------



## yenchee

This might be a stupid question. I am from Taiwan and just bought a DVDO EDGE as the AV hub.

Since the EDGE is still in US, I can read the specification from the web site only.

It seems there is only one audio analog input for the source. This could be an issue for me.


I got video source below.

SD from JVC S-VHS recorder with CATV tuner (very poor signal qualty from local CATV operator), only S-video and audio analog output

SD from DVB-T tuner, component/S-video and audio analog output

SD/HD from a set-top box(IPTV offered by local carrier, 3 HD channels and a lot of poor quality SD channel), HDMI/componet and Toslink/analog output

SD from Oppo DV-980H, HDMI/componet and Toslink/COAX/analog output

SD/HD from Panasonic DMP-BD55K, HDMI/componet and Toslink/COAX/analog output


my AVR is Integra DTR-7.8. I have two output devices, one is Panasonic TH-50PZ800(Japanese model) and TH-AE2000U.

Because Integra DTR-7.8 comes with only 1 HDMI output, I have a 1-to-2 HDMI repeater in between.


For DVD player, Blu-ray player and set-top box, I have no issue to use HDMI as the input source.

However, I need two analog input from the S-VHS recorder and DVB-T tuner.


Is there any easy solution to add more analog input?


Sorry for my poor English as I am not a native speaker. Thanks for all you helping me.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yenchee* /forum/post/15707197
> 
> 
> This might be a stupid question. I am from Taiwan and just bought a DVDO EDGE as the AV hub.
> 
> Since the EDGE is still in US, I can read the specification from the web site only.
> 
> It seems there is only one audio analog input for the source. This could be an issue for me.
> 
> 
> I got video source below.
> 
> SD from JVC S-VHS recorder with CATV tuner (very poor signal qualty from local CATV operator), only S-video and audio analog output
> 
> SD from DVB-T tuner, component/S-video and audio analog output
> 
> SD/HD from a set-top box(IPTV offered by local carrier, 3 HD channels and a lot of poor quality SD channel), HDMI/componet and Toslink/analog output
> 
> SD from Oppo DV-980H, HDMI/componet and Toslink/COAX/analog output
> 
> SD/HD from Panasonic DMP-BD55K, HDMI/componet and Toslink/COAX/analog output
> 
> 
> my AVR is Integra DTR-7.8. I have two output devices, one is Panasonic TH-50PZ800(Japanese model) and TH-AE2000U.
> 
> Because Integra DTR-7.8 comes with only 1 HDMI output, I have a 1-to-2 HDMI repeater in between.
> 
> 
> For DVD player, Blu-ray player and set-top box, I have no issue to use HDMI as the input source.
> 
> However, I need two analog input from the S-VHS recorder and DVB-T tuner.
> 
> 
> Is there any easy solution to add more analog input?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my poor English as I am not a native speaker. Thanks for all you helping me.




Yenchee.....I don't have a solution for your analog problem however I thought I'd let you know your english is better than alot of native english writers on this forum







Hopefully someone more technical then me has a solution for you.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yenchee* /forum/post/15707197
> 
> 
> This might be a stupid question. I am from Taiwan and just bought a DVDO EDGE as the AV hub.
> 
> Since the EDGE is still in US, I can read the specification from the web site only.
> 
> It seems there is only one audio analog input for the source. This could be an issue for me.
> 
> 
> I got video source below.
> 
> SD from JVC S-VHS recorder with CATV tuner (very poor signal qualty from local CATV operator), only S-video and audio analog output
> 
> SD from DVB-T tuner, component/S-video and audio analog output
> 
> SD/HD from a set-top box(IPTV offered by local carrier, 3 HD channels and a lot of poor quality SD channel), HDMI/componet and Toslink/analog output
> 
> SD from Oppo DV-980H, HDMI/componet and Toslink/COAX/analog output
> 
> SD/HD from Panasonic DMP-BD55K, HDMI/componet and Toslink/COAX/analog output
> 
> 
> my AVR is Integra DTR-7.8. I have two output devices, one is Panasonic TH-50PZ800(Japanese model) and TH-AE2000U.
> 
> Because Integra DTR-7.8 comes with only 1 HDMI output, I have a 1-to-2 HDMI repeater in between.
> 
> 
> For DVD player, Blu-ray player and set-top box, I have no issue to use HDMI as the input source.
> 
> However, I need two analog input from the S-VHS recorder and DVB-T tuner.
> 
> 
> Is there any easy solution to add more analog input?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my poor English as I am not a native speaker. Thanks for all you helping me.



get a remote switchbox for the analog audio. I would think they still make them I used to use one in the early 2000's


----------



## JoshA

As pointed out by Aaron, all you need is one of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/Audio-Video-Sele...1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Jon Spackman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15708810
> 
> 
> As pointed out by Aaron, all you need is one of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/Audio-Video-Sele...1|293:1|294:50



I bought one from them and it works perfectly.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15708282
> 
> 
> get a remote switchbox for the analog audio. I would think they still make them I used to use one in the early 2000's




Dont know much about your Integra AVR but most AVRs come with a lot of analog inputs. Why dont you stick all your analog inputs to the AVR first and then have its hdmi video output (or component out) to the Edge. You can put all your HDMI sources to the Edge first and then have the Edge Output to your 'HDMI switch' to go to your displays. You will also have the Edge HDMI-audio output back to the AVR for sound of those HDMI sources that went to the Edge first (no need for the analogs as they would go the the AVR first already).


----------



## hwelvaar

Hi guys,

I've concluded the Edge can be used to watch my blu-ray movies on my CIH 2.35:1 screen, by vertical scaling / stretching the 16:9 image.

(I have an anamorphic lens to do the horizontal stretch)


Now after reading this thread, I still need answer to these questions:


Does the Edge do vertical stretching (as opposed to scaling and cutoff left and right) ?


Can I switch between 16:9 (no stretch) and 2.35:1 (stretched) via a one-click operation on the remote ?


Or at least, can the hassle to switch between these 2 AR's be programmed as a macro through a universal remote system ?


Thanks very much for your feedback.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hwelvaar* /forum/post/15711865
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Edge do vertical stretching (as opposed to scaling and cutoff left and right) ?



Vertical stretching is scaling, but what I think you are asking is "Can you vertically stretch the image with out stretching horizontally at the same time?" and the answer to that question is yes. There are separate vertical and horizontal zoom controls as well as a global zoom.



> Quote:
> Can I switch between 16:9 (no stretch) and 2.35:1 (stretched) via a one-click operation on the remote ?
> 
> 
> Or at least, can the hassle to switch between these 2 AR's be programmed as a macro through a universal remote system ?



There is a "letterbox" preset AR in the OSD and on the remote control that is intended to zoom a 4:3 letterbox image, like some older DVDs and some SD broadcasts, to fill a the width of a 16:9 screen and the height, depending on the AR, which can be used for anamorphic content, like all BDs and HD-DVDs and most DVDs that will provide the vertical stretch that you are looking for. There is no way to save additional AR presets but with tools like Barry Gordon's IR generator you can generate codes that provide an exact vertical scaling ratio.


----------



## butsu

I have DVDO VP50 THX PRO,should I must change to this new EDGE?Heard the good things in this new processor.Please,your opinions.


----------



## DonovanH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15655628
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone else has seen this.....
> 
> 
> About 1/3 of the time when I fire up my Theater (the Edge comes on last) I get an image that is just dozens of green streaks with a bit of color tossed in... and no audio. Occasionally when this happens the picture and audio come up correctly, but then after about 5 - 10 seconds it goes to the green streaks.



I get this almost 100% of the time when I turn on my TV for the first time in the evening and on rare occasions spontaneously while watching TV. The active input source is a PC with Intel HDMI video+audio (G35). Both the PC and the Edge are left on...only the TV and the receiver (on the Edge's second HDMI output) are turned off. If I switch the Edge to another input before shutting down the TV there's no problem, but switching after the problem occurs won't fix it (must power cycle).


The pattern is the PC screen colored green and covered in "static" with a somewhat solid line across the middle horizontally and several evenly-spaced vertical lines in the upper half. It looks like what you get when you drive a monitor with an input frequency it can't handle.


I also just recently encountered a problem while switching between the PC and a Popcorn Hour A-110 (component with optical audio). The Edge locked up (black screen, dull red? light) and wouldn't come back until I unplugged the HDMI cable running to the PC and power cycled the Edge. Even with that cable unplugged, the Edge locked up again whenever I switched to the input assigned to the PC. This was with the latest (1.1) firmware. A reset to factory defaults wasn't enough to fix it...I finally had to reflash the firmware to get it working again. I left it on firmware 1.0 for now to test and see if it behaves any differently.


As much as I like the Edge, this incompatibility issue has made it almost unusable. I had a VP20 in place of the Edge before and it had none of these problems.


EDIT: I went to 1.1 and it locked up while switching from my DVD player to my HTPC. I had to flash back to 1.0 to get it working (flashing 1.1 didn't force a factory reset). I'm now on 1.1 with my HDMI cables moved up a slot to avoid slot 1 just in case, and I'm avoiding having the Edge auto-switch between inputs to see if that helps.


I uploaded a picture of the green screen problem: http://www.cephira.com/Temp/GreenEdge.jpg


----------



## barrygordon

I did just that. I really like the edge. I feed the video/audio HDMI output to the PJ after setting the Edge not to send audio out on that line. I feed the audio processor (where 90% of my problems lie) with the HDMI audio only output.


The only issue I am having is a stange one.


I control my theater with a PC that has dual monitor output. I feed a 20" LCD with the VGA oputput (main screen). The edge is not in that loop. I take the DVI output convert it to HDMI (passive change) video only, and send that to one of the Edge HDMI inputs.


All is well at 720p. If I choose to output 1080p, the Edge will not lock on to the signal most of the time. If I pl;ay around with the video settings on the PC I can sometimes make it happen but then it looses it a few days later. Could be either the Edge or the PC, but I am pretty sure it is the PC putting out a bad signal. When the Edge does lock onto it, it claims it is 1080i not 1080p. Very strange.


Any thoughts out there?


----------



## yenchee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15711526
> 
> 
> Dont know much about your Integra AVR but most AVRs come with a lot of analog inputs. Why dont you stick all your analog inputs to the AVR first and then have its hdmi video output (or component out) to the Edge. You can put all your HDMI sources to the Edge first and then have the Edge Output to your 'HDMI switch' to go to your displays. You will also have the Edge HDMI-audio output back to the AVR for sound of those HDMI sources that went to the Edge first (no need for the analogs as they would go the the AVR first already).




I am not satisfied on the video processing of Integra DTR-7.8. Also, I prefer to feed the non-processed image into EDGE. I will go for the remote AV switch. There is a 3-to-1 remote AV switch with Toslink support on the local auction site. I will try to get one here.


----------



## go_razorbacks

I am debating on getting the Edge to update my exisisting Denon AVR-5800 for video switching and processing or selling my AVR-5800 and getting an Onkyo 906 instead. Anyone have input on that?


----------



## dougmcbride

Using Edge with v1.1 firmware, all inputs (didn't try composite but HDMI, Component and S-Video show this noise) show "sparklies" proportional to the amount of scaling Edge is performing - e.g. very, very little on 1080p, more on 1080i and very noticeable on 480i/480p. Display is 73" DLP RP using Edge to output 1080p/60. Source devices to Edge to Display with nothing else in the processing path (AVR fed by separate "audio only" HDMI output from Edge). Cables have been changed and the only thing that eliminates the sparklies is removing the Edge from the processing path.


Anybody else see this?


Thanks,


Doug


----------



## m1fuller68

Anyone using the Edge with a Sony VP60 and a pioneer elite 94 receiver? Would I see an improvment of my picture? I'm using a 100" screen. Thanks


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougmcbride* /forum/post/15719894
> 
> 
> Using Edge with v1.1 firmware, all inputs (didn't try composite but HDMI, Component and S-Video show this noise) show "sparklies" proportional to the amount of scaling Edge is performing - e.g. very, very little on 1080p, more on 1080i and very noticeable on 480i/480p. Display is 73" DLP RP using Edge to output 1080p/60. Source devices to Edge to Display with nothing else in the processing path (AVR fed by separate "audio only" HDMI output from Edge). Cables have been changed and the only thing that eliminates the sparklies is removing the Edge from the processing path.
> 
> 
> Anybody else see this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Doug



Hi, Doug !


No, I do not see that...


But in my current configuration the EDGE is either scaling up from 576i to 720p or down from 1080i to 720p.

So I can't judge the performance if greater scaling (480 to 1080) is performed.


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## boraturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_razorbacks* /forum/post/15718033
> 
> 
> I am debating on getting the Edge to update my exisisting Denon AVR-5800 for video switching and processing or selling my AVR-5800 and getting an Onkyo 906 instead. Anyone have input on that?



I'm using an Onkyo TX-NR906 AVR for audio only, Using the DVDO Edge for video .. The HQV Reon is NOT nearly as good as the DVDO.. Keep your Denon & get a DVDO


----------



## CCONKLIN1

I am using a Sony 60 projector with an Onkyo 805 on a 123" Silverstar screen. You WILL see an improvement in video.

Best,

Chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m1fuller68* /forum/post/15720229
> 
> 
> Anyone using the Edge with a Sony VP60 and a pioneer elite 94 receiver? Would I see an improvment of my picture? I'm using a 100" screen. Thanks


----------



## go_razorbacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boraturbo* /forum/post/15723878
> 
> 
> I'm using an Onkyo TX-NR906 AVR for audio only, Using the DVDO Edge for video .. The HQV Reon is NOT nearly as good as the DVDO.. Keep your Denon & get a DVDO



Thanks for the input. I think I will go with your suggestion.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boraturbo* /forum/post/15723878
> 
> 
> I'm using an Onkyo TX-NR906 AVR for audio only, Using the DVDO Edge for video .. The HQV Reon is NOT nearly as good as the DVDO.. Keep your Denon & get a DVDO



I'm just curious why you chose to go with the 906 and the Edge combination? I'm also looking at the Edge and figured if I'm not going to use the VP in the AVR, I may as well focus on a unit with high quality sound that has lesser vp. Wouldn't you get the same quality picture and audio with an 876 + Edge combo or Denon 3808 + Edge Combo or even a lesser avr + Edge combo? Is there some feature in the 906 that's not available in the Denon 3808 or Onky 876 other than the higher vping?


You advice will be helpful in my AVR selection since I'm considering the Edge as well. Thanks


----------



## go_razorbacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15726053
> 
> 
> I'm just curious why you chose to go with the 906 and the Edge combination? I'm also looking at the Edge and figured if I'm not going to use the VP in the AVR, I may as well focus on a unit with high quality sound that has lesser vp. Wouldn't you get the same quality picture and audio with an 876 + Edge combo or Denon 3808 + Edge Combo or even a lesser avr + Edge combo? Is there some feature in the 906 that's not available in the Denon 3808 or Onky 876 other than the higher vping?
> 
> 
> You advice will be helpful in my AVR selection since I'm considering the Edge as well. Thanks



The 906 has a better amp section that uses a Toroidal Transformer for power. Now it may be a good idea to look at the 905 because it has the same amp section but it does not have the dynamic eq or volume. It is possible to the 905 for around $900 now.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_razorbacks* /forum/post/15726923
> 
> 
> The 906 has a better amp section that uses a Toroidal Transformer for power. Now it may be a good idea to look at the 905 because it has the same amp section but it does not have the dynamic eq or volume. It is possible to the 905 for around $900 now.



I would have thought you'd want the Dyn Vol control and Equal, which you could still have with the 876 and the Denon 3808. Will the better amp in the 906 result in better SQ or is this benefit from a longevity perspective of the equipment?


For everyhting I've read it would seem the ideal AVR (today) would have the VP and HDMI switching of the Edge combined with the amp of the 906 + Ethernet + USB + Audyssey Equal and Volume Control + upgradeable firmware. For the basic residential HT is there any other key feature you'd want other than these?


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15727804
> 
> 
> I would have thought you'd want the Dyn Vol control and Equal, which you could still have with the 876 and the Denon 3808. Will the better amp in the 906 result in better SQ or is this benefit from a longevity perspective of the equipment?
> 
> 
> For everyhting I've read it would seem the ideal AVR (today) would have the VP and HDMI switching of the Edge combined with the amp of the 906 + Ethernet + USB + Audyssey Equal and Volume Control + upgradeable firmware. For the basic residential HT is there any other key feature you'd want other than these?



For that reason, I choose AV receiver Yamaha 663 with passthrough VP and only 2 HDMI inputs. Don't know how the sound section compares with the Onkyo but it's good enough for me and very cheap. Part of the reaon it being cheap is what is lacking in VP and HDMI switching (now complemented by the Edge). I also like the Yamaha because it is much lighter than the Onkyo and does not run as hot. It has USB but no internet but I use the PS3 for blue-ray and that has internet connectivity. Also uses the OPPO 980H which allows me to output old DVDs at 480i/576i over HDMI and leave all the interlacing and upscaling to the Edge.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15729083
> 
> 
> For that reason, I choose AV receiver Yamaha 663 with passthrough VP and only 2 HDMI inputs. Don't know how the sound section compares with the Onkyo but it's good enough for me and very cheap. Part of the reaon it being cheap is what is lacking in VP and HDMI switching (now complemented by the Edge). I also like the Yamaha because it is much lighter than the Onkyo and does not run as hot. It has USB but no internet but I use the PS3 for blue-ray and that has internet connectivity. Also uses the OPPO 980H which allows me to output old DVDs at 480i/576i over HDMI and leave all the interlacing and upscaling to the Edge.




Interesting combination...I was looking for the ethernet connection on the AVR to also have access to digital radio through the net which I assume is one of the main advantages for having an ethernet connection on a receiver. Are you able to pull down internet radio channels through your PS3?


----------



## pwiss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_razorbacks* /forum/post/15718033
> 
> 
> I am debating on getting the Edge to update my exisisting Denon AVR-5800 for video switching and processing or selling my AVR-5800 and getting an Onkyo 906 instead. Anyone have input on that?



From a pricing standpoint you can get an Edge for 599. The last 5800 on Audiogon went for 670. 906's run at least 1400. Getting the Edge would be the least expensive way, but not by much depending on what you could sell your 5800 for.


From a performance standpoint you can't go wrong with either scenario. If you still love the sound of the 5800 I would just add the Edge to it as the 5800 is a beast of a receiver. I haven't had the nerve to upgrade my receiver for fear that I would possibly be let down.


The other thing to consider is your Bluray player. If it decodes DTS-MA and True-HD internally then the 5800 is good to go. But if you need a receiver to decode then the 906 is the best option.


Personally I have 5 year old Harman Kardon AVR7200, the Edge and the Sony S550 Bluray player and couldn't be happier.


----------



## barrygordon

And for the Audiophiles there is the Cary Cinema 11A. When its firmware gets straightened out it will very close to the top in an Audio only processor. Even today with a more than desirable amount of problems it works pretty well. Cary claims they are working feverishly ...


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15729542
> 
> 
> Interesting combination...I was looking for the ethernet connection on the AVR to also have access to digital radio through the net which I assume is one of the main advantages for having an ethernet connection on a receiver. Are you able to pull down internet radio channels through your PS3?



The PS3 provides a web browser which allows you to go to various radio sites that streams music/audio. The Yamaha RX-V663 AVR also boast AM/FM and XM and XM HD satellite radio as well as Sirius Satellite Radio. Sound quality wise,I thought it compares well against the Onkyo especially re bang for bucks but that's another thread and I am biased.


----------



## leatherlunch

Hi, I have some basic questions regarding this unit. I did a search on it, but came up with nothing particularly useful, and to be honest after all the research I've done for each element of my home theatre, I'm getting a little eye-weary. So hopefully someone can answer my questions regarding this product and products like it without getting too snarky about not looking around hard enough.


My question is this: I recently purchased an Epson 1080 (not UB) projector for my home theatre. It's great, except for the fast-becoming-infamous 24p judder issues. In the case of my projector, it may well be lessened by the fact that it operates at a native 60hz, and as such takes 24p and does the 3:2 pulldown (I've read that this pulldown can actually help diminish the effect of the 24p judder by blurring it a little). In any case, I'd like my movies to look as smooth and awesome as possible.


I've heard of features on better projectors (like the Panasonic AE3000) which have built in video processors which do "frame interpolation" or "frame creation" to make moving images smoother. I'm under the assumption that an external video processor like this will do a similar thing, possibly (heck - hopefully) better. I say this because a lot of the articles and reviews I've read have mentioned artifact production that can sometimes be more bothersome than the initial 24p judder.


Will this unit take 24p and convert it effectively to 60hz and make it smoother? Is that what "RightRate" is? Can I expect it too look noticeably better, without any other type of video artifacts?


I got a stellar deal on the projector (a demo model procured through an inside man), so I don't mind spending few more hundreds on something that will make a big difference to my home theatre experience. Alternatively, I'll put up with the issue (which isn't the end of the world) and wait to buy a Panasonic AE3000 or something else in a few years.


Thanks!!


----------



## sharkcohen

The marketing materials of the Edge claim 'advanced cadence detection' of film and video for its Precision Deinterlacing. I had assumed that that meant I could input 1080i from a STB and the Edge would output 1080p60 or 1080p24 appropriately depending on the source content. However, after reading through this thread, it sounds like all you get as an output is a preselected frame rate, other than the limited 1:1 Frame Rate feature. How exactly does this product behave with 1080i content???


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15731627
> 
> 
> The marketing materials of the Edge claim 'advanced cadence detection' of film and video for its Precision Deinterlacing. I had assumed that that meant I could input 1080i from a STB and the Edge would output 1080p60 or 1080p24 appropriately depending on the source content. However, after reading through this thread, it sounds like all you get as an output is a preselected frame rate, other than the limited 1:1 Frame Rate feature. How exactly does this product behave with 1080i content???



As I understand, if you select 1:1 Frame rate

you will get out 1080p50 if you put in 1080i50,

you will get out 1080p60 if you put in 1080i60

you will get out 1080p24 if you put in 1080p24


I do not know a source putting out 1080i24 ?


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## Daniel Tonks

I had a quick question - what is the speed of resolution locking like on the Edge? One of the reasons I don't really like to use native output on my sources is because it takes my Kuro a while to figure out the new resolution, which isn't great for channel surfing.


My primary sources would be the SA 8300HD, Sony DHG-HDD500 and PS3. I can see visible deinterlacing artifacts at times when watching 720p channels output at 1080i on the 8300HD (and subsequently converted to 1080p by the Kuro), which is one reason I'm interested in adding the Edge.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leatherlunch* /forum/post/15731587
> 
> 
> Hi, I have some basic questions regarding this unit. I did a search on it, but came up with nothing particularly useful, and to be honest after all the research I've done for each element of my home theatre, I'm getting a little eye-weary. So hopefully someone can answer my questions regarding this product and products like it without getting too snarky about not looking around hard enough.
> 
> 
> My question is this: I recently purchased an Epson 1080 (not UB) projector for my home theatre. It's great, except for the fast-becoming-infamous 24p judder issues. In the case of my projector, it may well be lessened by the fact that it operates at a native 60hz, and as such takes 24p and does the 3:2 pulldown (I've read that this pulldown can actually help diminish the effect of the 24p judder by blurring it a little). In any case, I'd like my movies to look as smooth and awesome as possible.
> 
> 
> I've heard of features on better projectors (like the Panasonic AE3000) which have built in video processors which do "frame interpolation" or "frame creation" to make moving images smoother. I'm under the assumption that an external video processor like this will do a similar thing, possibly (heck - hopefully) better. I say this because a lot of the articles and reviews I've read have mentioned artifact production that can sometimes be more bothersome than the initial 24p judder.
> 
> 
> Will this unit take 24p and convert it effectively to 60hz and make it smoother? Is that what "RightRate" is? Can I expect it too look noticeably better, without any other type of video artifacts?
> 
> 
> I got a stellar deal on the projector (a demo model procured through an inside man), so I don't mind spending few more hundreds on something that will make a big difference to my home theatre experience. Alternatively, I'll put up with the issue (which isn't the end of the world) and wait to buy a Panasonic AE3000 or something else in a few years.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



There are two types of judder. _Framerate_ judder results from 24fps being too slow for some faster motion material. _Cadence_ judder results from the uneven repeating 3:2 sequence when you watch a film source at 60hz.


Frame interpolation seeks to improve framerate judder. Edge does not do any frame interpolation. Most purists don't like the effect of it as it makes film look more like video.


Cadence judder can be prevented by watching at an integer multiple of 24hz. Many pj's and displays will display 24hz at 48, 72, 96, or even 120hz. Check your pj's manual and or owner's thread to see how your's handles 24p input. This will likely be the preferred way to watch film sources, i.e. at 24p output from the source or through the Edge.



Also, be careful that you don't mistake judder for STUTTERING. Stuttering is common and is due to mistakes/loss of lock on the film sequence by the deinterlacer/processor/projector. Stuttering results in fairly obvious jerkiness to the image. Judder by contrast will be fairly subtle in comparison and harder to spot.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15732094
> 
> 
> Judder by contrast will be fairly subtle in comparison and harder to spot.



Thus perhaps not all that bothersome to begin with.


----------



## barrygordon

Daniel, I am running a SA8300HDC into an edge. I am not too happy with the lock time on video, but I think it to be reasonable (for my situation) I do like the edge and at its price point and DVDO return policy it probably pays to try it. There are things about the edge that bother me, but many more things about the SA8300HDC so I am about to do a Tivo HD trial.


The thing ticking me off right now is the audio lock time of the Cary Cinema 11A. It is multiple (2-5) seconds and even then the audio lock is not correctly maintained. Forget channel surfing, On the Cary it happens just when the signal changes between HD and SD for a commercial.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Tonks* /forum/post/15731963
> 
> 
> I had a quick question - what is the speed of resolution locking like on the Edge? One of the reasons I don't really like to use native output on my sources is because it takes my Kuro a while to figure out the new resolution, which isn't great for channel surfing.
> 
> 
> My primary sources would be the SA 8300HD, Sony DHG-HDD500 and PS3. I can see visible deinterlacing artifacts at times when watching 720p channels output at 1080i on the 8300HD (and subsequently converted to 1080p by the Kuro), which is one reason I'm interested in adding the Edge.



I am using a german set top box called reelbox which is able to automatically switch the media resolution to 576 or 1080 depending on SD or HD Channels.

It is my only HD Source so I can't tell you which amount of time is on the Reelbox and which is on the EDGE.


In total the switch from a SD Channel to a HD Channel or back seems to be arround 2-3 sec. For me that is o.k.


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15731732
> 
> 
> As I understand, if you select 1:1 Frame rate
> 
> you will get out 1080p50 if you put in 1080i50,
> 
> you will get out 1080p60 if you put in 1080i60
> 
> you will get out 1080p24 if you put in 1080p24
> 
> 
> I do not know a source putting out 1080i24 ?
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



Well, I'm specifically concerned about 1080i from cable/sat and the mixed cadences one gets from that. I was hoping this device would appropriately output framerate dynamically depending on cadence it receives at the moment. It doesn't sound like it does that, which is disappointing because the marketing material for the Edge certainly implies that it does this.


Is there a way to quickly switch output framerate with the remote? If not, it doesn't sound like this device is for me.


I'm really just looking for one advanced switch for multiple source types. In fact, my preference would be passthrough for resolution and framerate. But it doesn't sound like this device does that, either.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15731627
> 
> 
> The marketing materials of the Edge claim 'advanced cadence detection' of film and video for its Precision Deinterlacing. I had assumed that that meant I could input 1080i from a STB and the Edge would output 1080p60 or 1080p24 appropriately depending on the source content. However, after reading through this thread, it sounds like all you get as an output is a preselected frame rate, other than the limited 1:1 Frame Rate feature. How exactly does this product behave with 1080i content???



you and maier are both right: you can't just leave the edge set to output one frame rate and have it automatically detect a *cadence* inside the signal and change framerates based on the cadence.


obviously it can detect different input frame rates that are intrinsically part of the signal, and it can override the output frame rate based on that.


but it doesn't automatically detect whether the person who shot the film was using a 24 fps camera before his movie was converted to 60 fps video, if that's what you mean.


so you have to use the remote when you want to *force* the edge to try to locate the 24 fps content hiding in a 60 Hz format signal.


there is a trick that i am sure has been posted here before that a lot of people use to deal with this.


changing output resolutions requires answering a question: "do you see a picture?"


this is a lot of extra button presses on the remote.


enabling or disabling "1:1 frame rate" is a simple toggle. no questions. fewer button presses.


so what you can do is: leave your output frame rate set to 1080p24 all the time *and* leave "1:1 frame rate" set to "enable" most of the time.


this means for most input sources coming in that are natively 60Hz, it will just override your output format selection based on the 1:1 frame rate selection and it will output 60Hz as is obviously desired.


and if you switch inputs to, let's say, a blu ray player outputting a true 24 fps signal, then 1:1 frame rate doesn't need to do any more overriding and it will go back to outputting the 24Hz output format that was selected, just as you would want.


but for the case you seem to be interested in, where you have 24 fps material coming in over a 60Hz signal with a pristine 3:2 cadence, then, to try to show this material at an actual output frame rate of 24 Hz, you would DISABLE the 1:1 frame rate setting.


again this means the edge will no longer override your basic output framerate setting. it *must* output 24 Hz and it will do its best to pick up the 24 fps cadence in the content and intelligently show it at 24 Hz.


is say "pristine" and "do its best" because (as has been noted recently in this thread) TV sources (cable satellite or broadcast- doesn't matter) are notorious for tossing out frames from the 3:2 sequence to speed up the run time of the film. this is barely detectable at 60 Hz but causes horrible skipping if you demand the edge try to output 24 Hz. a film that was shot in 24 fps but is being displayed at "close but not quite 24 fps" just cannot be converted successfully in the way you imagine.


this is the main reason why the feature you are dreaming about (change output refresh rate from 60 to 24 any time you detect a good 3:2 cadence) was not implemented in the edge and very likely will not be implemented anywhere soon.


----------



## sharkcohen

Thanks for the comments, they have been very helpful. My display's scaling and deinterlacing are very good, so what I really need is an advanced switch that can process analog signals, while just passing through digital video (HDMI) signals. I've found one that will suit my needs and will be buying it, instead.


----------



## Cynn

I just got my edge this weekend. Is there any reason NOT to upgrade the firmware?


----------



## shingdaz

So the Edge can be forced to output 1080p24 from SD content?


And in order to force it to output 1080p24, I have to switch 1:1 off?


Please elaborate.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15738803
> 
> 
> So the Edge can be forced to output 1080p24 from SD content?



I'm playing most of my DVDs in 24p. Works great so far. I don't do it with cable because of the usual framerate raping that prevents a proper IVTC. It's crap in, crap out.


I set the Edge to output 1080p/24 and enabled the Frame Rate Locking. It will then output everthing without changing the frame rate in 1080p. When I pop in a DVD I want to watch in 24p I simply disable the Frame Rate Locking with a push of a button and the Edge outputs 1080p/24. If I enable it again it will go back to the frame rate of the incoming signal.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15736625
> 
> 
> ... enabling or disabling "1:1 frame rate" is a simple toggle. no questions. fewer button presses. ...



Is there a shortcut on the remote that I am missing? The only way I know how to enable/disable 1:1 is through the on-screen menus.


----------



## barrygordon

Not using the remote supplied. If you get a learning remote that can accept Pronto Hex codes, then there are discrete codes for everything that the Edge can do.


Th following list applies

Power = A1; Enumeration; (0)Off, (1)On


Input Select = 4C; Enumeration; (0)Auto, (1)Video, (2)S-Video, (3)

Component1, (4)Component2/PC, (5)HDMI-1, (6)HDMI-2, (7)HDMI-3, (8)HDMI-4, (9)HDMI-5, (10)HDMI-Front


Brightness = 21; Integer; -50..50


Contrast = 22; Integer; -50..50


Saturation = 23; Integer; -50..50


Hue = 24; Integer; -50..50


Fine Detail = C8; Integer; -50..50


Edge Enhancement = C9; Integer; -50..50


Mosquito NR Control = CA; Enumeration; (0)Off, (1)Low, (3)High


Audio Input Select = 4A; Enumeration; (1)HDMI, (2)Coaxial, (3)Toslink-1, (4)Toslink-2, (5)Toslink-3, (6)Stereo


Game Mode = 2D; Enumeration; (0)Off, (1)On


Horizontal Zoom = 40; Real; 0.0..100.0


Vertical Zoom = 41; Real; 0.0..100.0


Horizontal Pan = 42; Integer; -240..240


Vertical Pan = 43; Integer; -240..240


Overscan = 46; Real; 0.0..100.0


Audio Delay = 4B; Integer; -56..200


Underscan = 8B; Real; 0.0..20.0


Remote Navigation = A2; Enumeration; (1)Left, (2)Right, (3)Up, (4)Down, (5)Menu, (6)Enter, (7)Exit


Info Screen (OSD) = A5; Enumeration; (0)Off, (1)On


Reset to Factory Defaults = AC; Enumeration; (1)Execute


Reset Input Name = 29; Enumeration; (1)Execute


Reset Picture Controls = 2B; Enumeration; (1)Execute


Reset Output Format = 2C; Enumeration; (1)Execute


OutputFormat Selection = 61; Enumeration; (0)Auto,(3)480p, (4)576p, (5)720p50, (6)720p60, (7)1080i50, (8)1080i60, (9)1080p24, (10)1080p25, (12)1080p50, (13)1080p60, (14)VGA, (15)SVGA, (16)XGA, (17)SXGA


Audio Output Preference = BA; Enumeration; (0)Auto, (1)HDMI-A/V, (2)HDMI-A only, (3)Toslink


Test Pattern Generation = 80; Enumeration; (0)Off, (1)Frame Geometry, (2)

Brightness/Contrast, (3)Checkerboard, (4)Vertical Lines, (5)Horizontal Lines, (g)Judder, (7)Color [email protected], (8)Color [email protected], (9)[email protected], (10)[email protected], (11)[email protected], (12)[email protected], (13)[email protected], (14)[email protected], (15)[email protected], (16)[email protected], (17)[email protected], (18)[email protected], (19)Gray Ramp, (20)Coarse Cross Hatch, (21)Fine Cross Hatch, (22)Focus, (23)HalfBW, (24)HC7B75, (25)HC7B10, (26)HC8s75, (27)HC8B10, (28)[email protected], (29)[email protected], (30)[email protected], (31)[email protected], (32)[email protected], (33)[email protected], (34)[email protected], (35)[email protected]


(Sorry for the poor layout).


The first number is the function code. If the word enumeration appears, then the key codes for the discrete states are the next set of numbers in parens. If it says real or integer then you would need a more sophisticated remote to calculate what the proper codes are for each value in the range


There is a utility at my web site ( www.the-gordons.net ) that will generate all of the Pronto Hex codes for the above, and with the right equipment drive the edge directly.

'


----------



## Scythe42

... and command 2F for the Frame Locking Feature...


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cynn* /forum/post/15737999
> 
> 
> I just got my edge this weekend. Is there any reason NOT to upgrade the firmware?



Nope, there's no reason not to. Backup the 1.0 firmware during the process and you can switch back and forth if you want. Determine what's better for your equipment, etc. Likely it'll be 1.1.


----------



## lbouchard

I have downgrade from VP50 Pro to Edge with 1.1 firmware.

I am now running into HDCP synchorisation problem between the Edge and my Sony 52XBr2. The Edge often report that my display is not HDCP compliant. I have then to power cycle (on/off/on) the Edge to get it back on its feet. This is very annonying since I have to go unplug the Edge from the power outlet...

the VP50 did not have this problem.


Some people will ask, why downgrade. easy. Edge has same performance for 1/3 of the price! which give me back $1000 to purchase other things. for the people interested, 2000$ and my VP50 pro with HD-SDI is yours...


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbouchard* /forum/post/15744600
> 
> 
> I have downgrade from VP50 Pro to Edge with 1.1 firmware.
> 
> I am now running into HDCP synchorisation problem between the Edge and my Sony 52XBr2. The Edge often report that my display is not HDCP compliant. I have then to power cycle (on/off/on) the Edge to get it back on its feet. This is very annonying since I have to go unplug the Edge from the power outlet...
> 
> the VP50 did not have this problem.
> 
> 
> Some people will ask, why downgrade. easy. Edge has same performance for 1/3 of the price! which give me back $1000 to purchase other things. for the people interested, 2000$ and my VP50 pro with HD-SDI is yours...



I have a Sony 46XBr2 and I never have any problem re HDCP. I would suggest hard reset the Edge or even re-apply the firmware to see if that fixes it. I once had a problem with getting a blank screen altogether and nothing works until I did a hard reset.


----------



## ddnathan

*Resolving subtitle issue question:*

I have read the post regarding Edge's stretching capability, but still I am not 100% sure if the following is possible with Edge (in order to solve subtitle issues):


1) zoom the image only vertically to the degree that I want (so that the image ratio becomes up to 2.35:1 or less or more with anamorphic lens applied); 2) move (shift) up the whole image without changing any image size to the degree until and so that the upper part of the bottom black bar may show up on the screen and the upper part of the image may be cut (and not shown on the screen) depending on the aspect ratio (is it called "panning"?); and then 3) save the setting so that I do not have to repeat the zooming and moving the image later time.


Sorry for the beginner question, but I need to be 100% sure before I decide to buy the Edge. Thank you in advance!


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/15748991
> 
> *Resolving subtitle issue question:*
> 
> I have read the post regarding Edge's stretching capability, but still I am not 100% sure if the following is possible with Edge (in order to solve subtitle issues):
> 
> 
> 1) zoom the image only vertically to the degree that I want (so that the image ratio becomes up to 2.35:1 or less or more with anamorphic lens applied); 2) move (shift) up the whole image without changing any image size to the degree until and so that the upper part of the bottom black bar may show up on the screen and the upper part of the image may be cut (and not shown on the screen) depending on the aspect ratio (is it called "panning"?); and then 3) save the setting so that I do not have to repeat the zooming and moving the image later time.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the beginner question, but I need to be 100% sure before I decide to buy the Edge. Thank you in advance!



There is no way to save a 'User' aspect ratio preset on EDGE. You will need to use a universal remote control and create a macro using Barry Gordon's IR code generator.


----------



## ddnathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15750028
> 
> 
> There is no way to save a 'User' aspect ratio preset on EDGE. You will need to use a universal remote control and create a macro using Barry Gordon's IR code generator.



Thank you, JoshA!! So, steps both 1) and 2) are possible (I was worried about whether step 2) is possible as I am not familiar with this type of video processor).


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/15750206
> 
> 
> Thank you, JoshA!! So, steps both 1) and 2) are possible (I was worried about whether step 2) is possible as I am not familiar with this type of video processor).



The limitation with pan is that there must be zoomed applied or there is no pan capability. In your scenario this is not an issue.


One note, you will need to apply zoom and pan in the macro to get the 2.35:1 movies with subtitles where you want them AND you will need to 'zero' out zoom and pan for 4:3, 4:3 Letterbox, and 16:9 aspect ratios.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/15748991
> 
> *Resolving subtitle issue question:*
> 
> I have read the post regarding Edge's stretching capability, but still I am not 100% sure if the following is possible with Edge (in order to solve subtitle issues):
> 
> 
> 1) zoom the image only vertically to the degree that I want (so that the image ratio becomes up to 2.35:1 or less or more with anamorphic lens applied); 2) move (shift) up the whole image without changing any image size to the degree until and so that the upper part of the bottom black bar may show up on the screen and the upper part of the image may be cut (and not shown on the screen) depending on the aspect ratio (is it called "panning"?); and then 3) save the setting so that I do not have to repeat the zooming and moving the image later time.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the beginner question, but I need to be 100% sure before I decide to buy the Edge. Thank you in advance!



As far as I know, number two in your list is not possible. I would like to be able to "move" the entire picture up too, but there is no way to do it unless you zoom the image first.


I hope that I am wrong. If I am, someone please correct me.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Got my replacement Edge (first unit arrived with bits and pieces rattling around inside the chassis and the logo plate falling off...).


Upgraded the firmware to 1.1, cabled up my HDMI sources (TiVo S3, Oppo 983 and Panny BD30) and a Wii.


All 3 HDMI sources have a horrible flickering and the colors are inverted.


The Wii is fine.


Called Tech Support and was told they want me to downgrade the firmware to 1.0; the flickering problem is a known issue.


Anybody else having this problem since going to 1.1?


Grrrrr!


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/15755606
> 
> 
> Got my replacement Edge (first unit arrived with bits and pieces rattling around inside the chassis and the logo plate falling off...).
> 
> 
> Upgraded the firmware to 1.1, cabled up my HDMI sources (TiVo S3, Oppo 983 and Panny BD30) and a Wii.
> 
> 
> All 3 HDMI sources have a horrible flickering and the colors are inverted.
> 
> 
> The Wii is fine.
> 
> 
> Called Tech Support and was told they want me to downgrade the firmware to 1.0; the flickering problem is a known issue.
> 
> 
> Anybody else having this problem since going to 1.1?
> 
> 
> Grrrrr!



No, using 1.1 and no problem...


best regards


maier2505


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15743091
> 
> 
> ... and command 2F for the Frame Locking Feature...



What is the hex code for this?


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/15760033
> 
> 
> What is the hex code for this?



1:1 Frame Rate On

0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001


1:1 Frame Rate Off

0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001


----------



## tdamocles

Thanks Scythe42.


I tried to create the Hex using Gordon's software but I wasn't sure how to do it...can you explain?


----------



## go_razorbacks

The edge is the first vp I have owned and I was curious if it was a good idea to get a extended warranty on these. Square trade will cover it for 3 years for around $50 I would appreciate any input.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_razorbacks* /forum/post/15761535
> 
> 
> The edge is the first vp I have owned and I was curious if it was a good idea to get a extended warranty on these. Square trade will cover it for 3 years for around $50 I would appreciate any input.



Not sure about the EW but I am interested in the setup you're using the Edge in? Are you seeing significant video improvement? What impact on standrd sd cable and hd cable picture?


----------



## barrygordon

to update my utility to produce this code the ini file needs a new entry that looks like :

1:1 Frame Rate = 2F; Enumeration; (0)Off, (1)On


put it in the commands section at the point you would like it to appeear. In fact you can re-order the command section to have the items appear in the program list in any order you want.


I Have updated the program on my web site to have this entry. You can either re-install the program or just open the archive, then open the embeded cab file which is really a zip archive with the extension cab and extract the changed ini file.


The version of the program at my web site no longer allows manual mode, as that was causing some confusion. Not incorrect, just some confusion. If you need that capability just drop me a PM and I will tell you how to make it active.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/15760851
> 
> 
> i tried to create the hex using gordon's software but i wasn't sure how to do it...can you explain?



See attachment.


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15762899
> 
> 
> See attachment.



Would that be the 'off' mode? Would value 1 be 'on' mode?


----------



## barrygordon

Looking at your picture, you have in the window the IR pattern for the off value of the 1:1 Frame command. You can cut and paste that into any remote that has a capability to accept such data. The fact that the Send button is disabled (greyed out), says you have no equipment attached to your PC to send IR codes out. The suggested equipment, which the application was designed for, is the USB-UIRT it costs $50 and is very simple to use. If that equipment is attached, then the application will find it and send out the IR pattern and either control the Edge directly, or may be used to drive a learning remote to learn the pattern. The USB-UIRT may optionally be directly wired into the rear IR jack of the Edge usining a mono 3.5 mm cable.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/15762948
> 
> 
> Would that be the 'off' mode? Would value 1 be 'on' mode?



Exactly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15763254
> 
> 
> The suggested equipment, which the application was designed for, is the USB-UIRT it costs $50 and is very simple to use.



I hadn't the USB-UIRT connected when I took the quick screenshot. I can highly recommend it for sending/receiving IR with your PC. Solid piece of equipment.


And again Barry, thanks for your nice tool. Made the integration of the Edge into my setup really easy and allowed me to create more complex macros to compensate for missing user presets. I wish every manufacturer had a complete set of discrete codes like that. Great work.


----------



## barrygordon

My understanding, and I might have mis-understood, is that in some future upgrade (if the product is still being upgraded) all the discrete IR codes will be installed for each product. If I recall correctly from my VP50 PRO days they may already be there, just not documented.


Glad you find the little program useful. I have been thinking about providing it as a dll for integration into a more complete PC based theater control system. It is that way in mine. Just need to know how much interest is out there and what would be a reasonable price point.


With such a dll and a little PC programming knowledge one could write a complete control app for the Edge to control every aspect of its settings in a totally dynamic manner without OSD's and navigation.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/15755606
> 
> 
> Got my replacement Edge (first unit arrived with bits and pieces rattling around inside the chassis and the logo plate falling off...).
> 
> 
> Upgraded the firmware to 1.1, cabled up my HDMI sources (TiVo S3, Oppo 983 and Panny BD30) and a Wii.
> 
> 
> All 3 HDMI sources have a horrible flickering and the colors are inverted.
> 
> 
> The Wii is fine.
> 
> 
> Called Tech Support and was told they want me to downgrade the firmware to 1.0; the flickering problem is a known issue.
> 
> 
> Anybody else having this problem since going to 1.1?
> 
> 
> Grrrrr!



Yep, same here and had to go back to Version 1. My main problem was flickering on my Foxtel IQ2 (I'm in Australia) and also when feeding the Foxtel through to 2 Samsung HDDVR's. It also effected my XA2, PS3, Onkyo DVD/SACD player.


Absolutely no problems with Version 1 - I have a feeling that it is a PAL problem.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lbouchard* /forum/post/15744600
> 
> 
> Some people will ask, why downgrade. easy. Edge has same performance for 1/3 of the price!



Not so until you actually sell your used VP50PRO


----------



## scsiraid

Sent this email to Edge support. Anybody else seeing this?


Im having an issue with my Edge that Id like to bring to your attention. This is an audio issue that sometimes occurs when the input stream changes from DD2.0 to DD5.1. This source is a TiVo S3 with an Onkyo 875 AVR (with latest DSP's and FW). If the TiVo is providing a DD2.0 audio stream and I change to another channel or recording that is DD5.1, sometimes the AVR will not see the audio stream transition and will decode the 5.1 stream as 2.0 and the result is a mess of noise. I can then switch back to a 2.0 source such as TiVo menu's or a recording or channel that is 2.0 and audio returns to normal. Going back to a 5.1 recording results in the noise again. Switching inputs on Edge makes no difference. If I power cycle Edge & Onkyo (Macro on Edge remote), the problem resolves. If the TiVo is direct connected to the Onkyo... this never happens. The Onkyo is obviously not detecting the change in the input stream format. As the noise is occurring, the Onkyo display continues to indicate a DD2.0 input. Whatever signals to the receiver that the stream format is changing doesn't seem to be making it thru the Edge. This doesn't happen a lot.... perhaps once a week... but it is obnoxious when it does and certainly not good for the speakers.


----------



## go_razorbacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15761633
> 
> 
> Not sure about the EW but I am interested in the setup you're using the Edge in? Are you seeing significant video improvement? What impact on standrd sd cable and hd cable picture?



I have not got it hooked up yet. I will post up some info once I do.


----------



## go_razorbacks

I just purchased a samsung BD-P2550 which has the REON in it and now I was wondering what is the best way to use it with the Edge? Is it better to turn off the upconversion from the BD-P2550 or can you leave the BD-P2550 upconerting to 1080p and run it through the Egde and see addtional improvememts when playing dvds?


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_razorbacks* /forum/post/15768155
> 
> 
> I just purchased a samsung BD-P2550 which has the REON in it and now I was wondering what is the best way to use it with the Edge? Is it better to turn off the upconversion from the BD-P2550 or can you leave the BD-P2550 upconerting to 1080p and run it through the Egde and see addtional improvememts when playing dvds?



I have the same equipment so wondering the same thing. I can't try mine out with a good display until April. By the way, how would you turn off the upconverting in the Samsung?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_razorbacks* /forum/post/15768155
> 
> 
> I just purchased a samsung BD-P2550 which has the REON in it and now I was wondering what is the best way to use it with the Edge? Is it better to turn off the upconversion from the BD-P2550 or can you leave the BD-P2550 upconerting to 1080p and run it through the Egde and see addtional improvememts when playing dvds?



For SD film sources (dvd movies) you are better off using the 480p output from the Reon based player. PReP in the Edge will take care of the rest. Send 1080p24 output from BD movies to Edge.


For video sources (dvd concerts, bd concerts, some documentaries, etc) you are better off letting Reon do the conversion to 1080p60.


FYI Edge will not apply PReP to a 1080p60 source.


----------



## rwestley

I am having a quick sound dropout problem with the Edge. I have both Panasonic & Samsung Blu-Ray players going into the Edge. From the Edge they go to an Onkyo 606 receiver and than to an Epson 7500. The sound on Dolby DD & Dolby HD drops out for a split second and than resumes. It happens many times and is a big problem for me. I rerouted the signal to a standard HDMI switch and there is no problem. Any help would be appreciated. I did a search and it seems others have had this issue.


----------



## vinodk

Hi Guys!

I apologize if it is a stupid question but how do I make Edge output 1366x768p resolution for an older LCD panel? In auto it shows 1280x768p & in the menu I don't see any option for 1366x768p.

Thanks,


----------



## Fudoh

You can't. If the EDID of your TV does not report 1366x768 as it's prefered resolution, then you're stuck with the resolutions the Edge offers in it's menu. An EDID box would be a solution, but they're quite pricey for HDMI and HDCP encrypted signals.


----------



## robgold

I feel stupid even posting this, but just want to be sure about something. I just received the Edge and was planning to upgrade to the 1.10 firmware. When I scrolled down the info page on the Edge, however, it said ver. 1.10. I am assuming the Edge's are now shipping with the latest firmware and I have no need to upgrade. Am I correct?


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15769791
> 
> 
> For SD film sources (dvd movies) you are better off using the 480p output from the Reon based player. PReP in the Edge will take care of the rest. Send 1080p24 output from BD movies to Edge.
> 
> 
> For video sources (dvd concerts, bd concerts, some documentaries, etc) you are better off letting Reon do the conversion to 1080p60.
> 
> 
> FYI Edge will not apply PReP to a 1080p60 source.



In one of your earlier posts, you had mentioned that Reon scales slightly better than the EDGE, and that the EDGE deinterlaces film sources somewhat better than the Reon. Wouldn't it therefore make sense to upscale the DVD to 1080i in the player with the Reon and than deinterlace with the EDGE to 1080p60/24?


I have an older Panny 900 projector with maximum resolution of 720p/1080i. For SD-DVD, I used 480p from XA2 to EDGE then 720p60 to projector vs 1080i from XA2 to EDGE then 720p60 to projector, and the picture was slightly better with the latter. I tested this only once with one DVD, so it is not really an adequate sampling by any means.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/15770886
> 
> 
> In one of your earlier posts, you had mentioned that Reon scales slightly better than the EDGE, and that the EDGE deinterlaces film sources somewhat better than the Reon. Wouldn't it therefore make sense to upscale the DVD to 1080i in the player with the Reon and than deinterlace with the EDGE to 1080p60/24?
> 
> 
> .



You can certainly try it and see, but in general deinterlacing, scaling, reinterlacing then deinterlacing again would be running through unnecessary processing steps (prone to more errors).


Yes, Reon scales slightly better than Edge. However, for film, Edge acquires the cadence much faster and more reliably. Most likely, going with the more accurate/faster deinterlacing would provide the better PQ as differences in scaling should be harder to spot with most film sources (and the differences aren't great to begin with).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/15770886
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it therefore make sense to upscale the DVD to 1080i in the player with the Reon and than deinterlace with the EDGE to 1080p60/24?



No that would mean de-interlacing twice.


480i -> 480p -> 1080p -> 1080i -> Edge -> 1080p


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15769791
> 
> 
> For SD film sources (dvd movies) you are better off using the 480p output from the Reon based player. PReP in the Edge will take care of the rest. Send 1080p24 output from BD movies to Edge.
> 
> 
> For video sources (dvd concerts, bd concerts, some documentaries, etc) you are better off letting Reon do the conversion to 1080p60.
> 
> 
> FYI Edge will not apply PReP to a 1080p60 source.



Do you know what prime time HD shows shot with? Film or video?


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_razorbacks* /forum/post/15768121
> 
> 
> I have not got it hooked up yet. I will post up some info once I do.



Looking forward to hearing about your results as I'm considering a similar setup.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15771790
> 
> 
> Do you know what prime time HD shows shot with? Film or video?



Most episodic series in prime time are film-sourced. A few are video.


----------



## ihifi

Ok. I didn't realize that you cannot scale interlaced pictures without deinterlacing them. However, doesn't Progressive Reprocessing (PReP) introduce two additional steps also (re-interlace then de-interlace)? Presumably, its purpose is to undo poor de-interlacing done in most DVD players, but does Reon fall into this category? Is sending SD-DVD at 480p to EDGE for PReP then 1080p still better than sending it SD-DVD upscaled with Reon to 1080p ? I am new to all of this, and greatly appreciate your input.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/15771973
> 
> 
> Most episodic series in prime time are film-sourced. A few are video.



Is there a way that someone like me (not an expert) can identify which shows use video or film?


Thanks!


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/15770213
> 
> 
> I am having a quick sound dropout problem with the Edge. I have both Panasonic & Samsung Blu-Ray players going into the Edge. From the Edge they go to an Onkyo 606 receiver and than to an Epson 7500. The sound on Dolby DD & Dolby HD drops out for a split second and than resumes. It happens many times and is a big problem for me. I rerouted the signal to a standard HDMI switch and there is no problem. Any help would be appreciated. I did a search and it seems others have had this issue.



It's disappointing that this has not been resolved yet. Which firmware are you using?


----------



## go_razorbacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15771856
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your results as I'm considering a similar setup.



Here is my setup I have a directv HD DVR, Denon AVR-5800, BD-P2550 feeding 7.1 to the avr, DVDO Edge and a Samsung HL67A750 I am waiting on a StudioTech U-22t to hold it all it should be here next week I hope.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15772045
> 
> 
> Is there a way that someone like me (not an expert) can identify which shows use video or film?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There's no way to tell for certain, but video and film have "their look". Film looks smoother but not as sharp while video often gets you that "looking through a window" effect. I can't think of a one-hour drama that's not film-based. This includes CSI, ER, Without a Trace, Cold Case, Las Vegas, Lost, House, and I'm sure there are more I'm forgetting and newer ones that I simply can't name.


Sitcoms are more often video based (not always).


Sporting events are almost always video.


Commercials can be either.


Film/video indicators on processors are really nice. I had one on both my Lumagen HDP and the Anthem AVM50.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15664462
> 
> 
> While some put the tivo in standby, most users probably don't as there is no remote button and navigating to standby in the menus is cumbersome.



Some users also just don't want to power cycle their TiVos. For those peeps, an easy workaround is to run the TiVo thru your AVR before connecting it to the EDGE. Powering down the AVR 'breaks' the connection between the TiVo and the EDGE, so the EDGE will power down automatically (if you want it to) and the TiVo remains on.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nugga22* /forum/post/15664462
> 
> 
> The Edge is the only piece of equipment I own that is so sensitive to power-on order...if that is even the cause.



I, for one, have found a difference in overall stability depending on the power up/down order...powering up the EDGE first works best for me. I wish this wasn't an issue, but it is.


----------



## go_razorbacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15772505
> 
> 
> Some users also just don't want to power cycle their TiVos. For those peeps, an easy workaround is to run the TiVo thru your AVR before connecting it to the EDGE. Powering down the AVR 'breaks' the connection between the TiVo and the EDGE, so the EDGE will power down automatically (if you want it to) and the TiVo remains on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, have found a difference in overall stability depending on the power up/down order...powering up the EDGE first works best for me. I wish this wasn't an issue, but it is.



Is it possible to just leave the edge on all the time and let it go into standby?


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/15770213
> 
> 
> I am having a quick sound dropout problem with the Edge. I have both Panasonic & Samsung Blu-Ray players going into the Edge. From the Edge they go to an Onkyo 606 receiver and than to an Epson 7500. The sound on Dolby DD & Dolby HD drops out for a split second and than resumes. It happens many times and is a big problem for me. I rerouted the signal to a standard HDMI switch and there is no problem. Any help would be appreciated. I did a search and it seems others have had this issue.



I am getting these to, but only with TrueHD. It is quite annoying. I never had this issue until I introduced the Edge, but I'm not about to rewire everything to double check. I now use my PC to watch all my movies (SD/HD/BD) so it's not a big of an issues for me, but I hope they address the issue.


I must have had about 20 split second audio drop outs when I watched Eagle Eye BD.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/15772120
> 
> 
> It's disappointing that this has not been resolved yet. Which firmware are you using?



DVDO is still working on this. There is a beta v 1.2 which supposedly helps the audio dropout problem. In my case, it does not help. If you want to try, email dvdo. Strangely enough, when I switch my Yamaha 663 to Pure Direct, the problem goes away with my PS3. As I put the PS3 in PCM mode, it does all the decoding already and I dont need to do anything in the AV receiver. If I put the AV receiver in "straight" mode, I get intermittent audio.


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15774134
> 
> 
> DVDO is still working on this. There is a beta v 1.2 which supposedly helps the audio dropout problem. In my case, it does not help. If you want to try, email dvdo. Strangely enough, when I switch my Yamaha 663 to Pure Direct, the problem goes away with my PS3. As I put the PS3 in PCM mode, it does all the decoding already and I dont need to do anything in the AV receiver. If I put the AV receiver in "straight" mode, I get intermittent audio.



With v1.1 or v1.2 I get flickering and shifted colors for all HDMI sources (TiVo S3, BD30, Oppo 983) and yet the Wii over component is fine.


Bummer to be locked out of the good stuff in those firmware revs.


----------



## rwestley

I have the audio dropout issue with firmware 1.1. I plan to call them and ask for the beta 1.2 to see if it helps. I think it has something to do with the sequence of the HDMI handshake. I was having the problem and I tried the following.


1. I removed the DVDO and and put my old HDMI switch back without turning anything off.


2. I than removed the switch and put the DVDO back into the system and the dropouts were not there.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15774134
> 
> 
> DVDO is still working on this. There is a beta v 1.2 which supposedly helps the audio dropout problem.



Could you please tell me whether in 1.2beta they included a manual bias for the Deinterlacing Mode (Film/Video) into the menu ?


The European PAL users are desperately waiting for that...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15772310
> 
> 
> I can't think of a one-hour drama that's not film-based.



The current Battlestar Gallactica is primarily sourced HDCAM (1080P24) so temporally is filmlike but has a different dynamic range than film as evidenced by the blown out highlights and sharp fall-off in the blacks.


ted


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15774134
> 
> 
> DVDO is still working on this. There is a beta v 1.2 which supposedly helps the audio dropout problem. In my case, it does not help. If you want to try, email dvdo. Strangely enough, when I switch my Yamaha 663 to Pure Direct, the problem goes away with my PS3. As I put the PS3 in PCM mode, it does all the decoding already and I dont need to do anything in the AV receiver. If I put the AV receiver in "straight" mode, I get intermittent audio.



Not that I have a stake in it anymore, but I thought Beta testing was like Fight Club. The first rule of Beta testing is there is no Beta testing...


----------



## jon raines

nice to speculate though aint it


----------



## stretch437

of course if DVDO emails a beta version to a non-beta tester they can't be too shocked if there is a lot of public discussion outside the formal beta testing community...


.. which is supposedly not allowed to even discuss their *discussions* about new features.. such as selectable deinterlacing modes..


.. which is why i feel free to mention this.. since there haven't *been* too many discussions about it..


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15776203
> 
> 
> Not that I have a stake in it anymore, but I thought Beta testing was like Fight Club. The first rule of Beta testing is there is no Beta testing...



I emailed DVDO with the audio dropout issue and the answer I got was to try to see if 1.2 beta can fix it. They asked me to report back my results but there is no mention of any "non-disclosure". I don't consider myself a beta tester, just trying to fix a problem I have. Since some else seems to have the same problem, I thought it will be helpful for all concerned for him to know there is a possible fix rather than returning the Edge.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14338994
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for a special "Public Beta" offer that should appear in the 'Sticky' section. I think you will be surprised how close we are to the EDGE.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15779876
> 
> 
> I emailed DVDO with the audio dropout issue and the answer I got was to try to see if 1.2 beta can fix it. They asked me to report back my results but there is no mention of any "non-disclosure". I don't consider myself a beta tester, just trying to fix a problem I have. Since some else seems to have the same problem, I thought it will be helpful for all concerned for him to know there is a possible fix rather than returning the Edge.



Yes kind of a strange post, really.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15779876
> 
> 
> I emailed DVDO with the audio dropout issue and the answer I got was to try to see if 1.2 beta can fix it. They asked me to report back my results but there is no mention of any "non-disclosure". I don't consider myself a beta tester, just trying to fix a problem I have. Since some else seems to have the same problem, I thought it will be helpful for all concerned for him to know there is a possible fix rather than returning the Edge.



They sent it to me too...


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15772310
> 
> 
> There's no way to tell for certain, but video and film have "their look". Film looks smoother but not as sharp while video often gets you that "looking through a window" effect. I can't think of a one-hour drama that's not film-based. This includes CSI, ER, Without a Trace, Cold Case, Las Vegas, Lost, House, and I'm sure there are more I'm forgetting and newer ones that I simply can't name.
> 
> 
> Sitcoms are more often video based (not always).
> 
> 
> Sporting events are almost always video.
> 
> 
> Commercials can be either.
> 
> 
> Film/video indicators on processors are really nice. I had one on both my Lumagen HDP and the Anthem AVM50.



We receive either a 720p or 1080i signal over the air or via cable.


Basic question follows







... Is it safe to assume that when a show is shot on film that the scaling/deinterlacing to either 720p or 1080i (depending on the station) is done before broadcast?


Is there some advantage to 720p that i am missing? Easier conversions? I would think that if deinterlacing was all our home equipment had to do, that things would be much easier (and probably look bettert to)? Am I totally off base with my train of thought?


I would also like to see an indicator that displays film/video. I always like to have additional information










Thanks for your answers


----------



## TKNice

Wow, I was going to order an edge for our theater but it sounds like I should wait until they get all these problems ironed out. What a disappointment... especially since I need the HDMI inputs asap!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/15782193
> 
> 
> Wow, I was going to order an edge for our theater but it sounds like I should wait until they get all these problems ironed out. What a disappointment... especially since I need the HDMI inputs asap!



I dont see a reason for waiting... I have an audio glitch once in a while but no big deal. Id buy it again tomorrow.


----------



## rwestley

I also received firmware 1.2 to try to see if the audio glitch is resolved. I will do some testing to see how things work out. I will say that an addition has been made to improve the HDCP handshake for some components including the PS3.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

You do realize that DVDO has shipped THOUSANDS of these units and the number of people having serious issues is few and far between....

NO, it's not perfect, but what is when it comes to dealing with the nightmare that is HDMI...

For the price of $599 shipped to your door, I consider it quite a bargain...

Best,

Chris


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/15782193
> 
> 
> Wow, I was going to order an edge for our theater but it sounds like I should wait until they get all these problems ironed out. What a disappointment... especially since I need the HDMI inputs asap!


----------



## Gary J

The serious issue I had was it did not do my broadcast TV HD picture any good into my Panasonic 1080p plasma and made the SD picture worse. I put my inexpensive HDMI switcher back in. My VP50 works well with the CRT FP though.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/15784560
> 
> 
> You do realize that DVDO has shipped THOUSANDS of these units and the number of people having serious issues is few and far between....
> 
> NO, it's not perfect, but what is when it comes to dealing with the nightmare that is HDMI...
> 
> For the price of $599 shipped to your door, I consider it quite a bargain...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris. I know, and I'm thankful that DVDO came to market with such a great device in this price range. My Dad has been swearing by his DVDO iScan for many years and I know he paid A LOT more for it.


I'm mainly purchasing it for it's scaling abilities and I need vertical stretch of all sources for an anamorphic lens. I've run out of HDMI ports so this will solve that problem!


I'm also eager to see how well it improves some of my sources that are not 1080p, I guess we'll see. I read most of this thread and was hoping to hear a lot more positive impressions than I feel like there were. Especially these last few pages of people dealing with firmware updates and sound dropouts.


Here's what I'll be hooking up (all HDMI):


HTPC

PS3

Vudu

Cablebox (getting FIOS in a month woot!!)


I'm expecting to pass just the audio to my Yamaha 663 and the video up to the projector.


I just ordered it from Amazon and I'll post my impressions after I've spent some time with it. Can't wait!!


Tom


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15781532
> 
> 
> We receive either a 720p or 1080i signal over the air or via cable.
> 
> 
> Basic question follows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Is it safe to assume that when a show is shot on film that the scaling/deinterlacing to either 720p or 1080i (depending on the station) is done before broadcast?
> 
> 
> Is there some advantage to 720p that i am missing? Easier conversions? I would think that if deinterlacing was all our home equipment had to do, that things would be much easier (and probably look bettert to)? Am I totally off base with my train of thought?
> 
> 
> I would also like to see an indicator that displays film/video. I always like to have additional information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answers



Proponents of 720p say it takes less bandwidth and with video (720p60) the frame capture rate is better suited for fast motion. Proponents of 1080i note greater spatial resolution and obviating the need for scaling with native 1080p sets.


I _think_ but am not sure that film can be shot either at 720p24, 1920 x 1080p24, traditional 35mm film, or 1440 x 1080p24. Therefore, there may be a need for a scaling step before it reaches your set whether the programming is 720p or 1080i.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15789082
> 
> 
> I _think_ but am not sure that film can be shot either at 720p24, 1920 x 1080p24, traditional 35mm film, or 1440 x 1080p24. Therefore, there may be a need for a scaling step before it reaches your set whether the programming is 720p or 1080i.



How can analog film have lines of resolution?


----------



## cpcat

Traditional 35mm film doesn't, but if it's scaled to either 1080i or 720p it does.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15789205
> 
> 
> How can analog film have lines of resolution?



Edit: Please ignore. Questions was answered directly above above my post.


Maybe cpcat was referring to different the "grains" of film?


----------



## Gary J

No problem. There's a lot more resolution in film than digital will ever have.


----------



## cpcat

Traditionally I've heard said that 35mm film has the equivalent of 20 megapixels per frame, which is 10x that of 1080 x 1920. But we digress...


----------



## wilk1

I have been looking at the Edge with some interest. I have a Yamaha RX-V1300 receiver with no video processing, no HDMI inputs, etc. I am quite happy with it's audio performance.


I was curious if the Edge would make a difference on a 62" TV that does not accept a 1080P signal. it was marketed as a 1080p set, but will only accept 1080i as the highest signal quality. The picture is very good and setup with DVE. My sources are a Panasonic BDP-55 blu-ray (hooked up via component), AppleTV (via component), Dish HD PVR (via hdmi) and a Panasonic s77 upconverting DVD player (via HDMI). I am in need of a good HDMI switcher, but am curious if I am better off investing in a video processor which can optimize each signal? How big of a difference would the Edge be when outputting 1080i with the sources I have? Or put another way, would it be good value for money and show enough of a picture upgrade to make it worth purchasing?


I will eventually be getting a 1080p projector, but that is still at least a year away.


----------



## Chris Dias

Does anyone know if there is a code to toggle through the aspect ratios on the DVDO Edge? I've got all the discrete codes set up in my Pronto but I would also like a toggle for use on one of the hard buttons.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## barrygordon

I do not believe there is a code for aspect ratio at this time, but I am pretty sure that it is DVDO's intent to supply them in the near future. I am fairly certain that DVDO will be supplying discrete IR codes for every possible setting in all of their processors. I also believe that they will be the same codes for the same functions. This means that power on will be the same on all processors, aspect ratio 16x9 will be the same...


That is why I made my IRGEN program table driven so when new codes are announced I do not have to do anything to the code. For example adding "1:1 Frame rate on/off" was one text line in the control file.


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15789082
> 
> 
> Proponents of 720p say it takes less bandwidth and with video (720p60) the frame capture rate is better suited for fast motion. Proponents of 1080i note greater spatial resolution and obviating the need for scaling with native 1080p sets.



The bandwidth difference is 11%.


720p60 is 1280 x 720 x 60 = 55.3 million pixels/second

1080i60 is 1920 x 540 x 60 = 62.2 million pixels/second


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15792384
> 
> 
> I do not believe there is a code for aspect ratio at this time, but I am pretty sure that it is DVDO's intent to supply them in the near future. I am fairly certain that DVDO will be supplying discrete IR codes for every possible setting in all of their processors. I also believe that they will be the same codes for the same functions. This means that power on will be the same on all processors, aspect ratio 16x9 will be the same...
> 
> 
> That is why I made my IRGEN program table driven so when new codes are announced I do not have to do anything to the code. For example adding "1:1 Frame rate on/off" was one text line in the control file.



Hey Barry, thanks for writing that program and I'm sure I'll need it in the near future. How about putting a link to it in your sig so we can find it easily?


----------



## barrygordon

The link to my web site is there in my profile. Things get added and changed all the time so I do not like to link to specific items. The bottom of the main page has the links to all of the material.


----------



## TKNice

Just received my Edge today and I can't wait to get home and try it out!


I'm a little discouraged by its condition though. When I opened the box to make sure everything was there, I picked it up and heard something rattling around inside...never a good thing. After moving it around a little, I could see a small white piece of plastic through the vents that looked kind of like the head of a small plastic screw.


The unit itself looks perfect, but I won't know until I get it home if there are any problems. I did plug it in and got a red light on the front, which I see indicates that no signal is received. I guess that's good.


I bought it through Amazon and it was shipped from DataVision. Got here the day after I ordered it!


Tom


----------



## dragodrago

Using underscan on the DVDO Edge, anything above 18% with a PS-3 HDMI input @ 1080p 24 / 60 , I get very bad screen corruption on my JVC HD-1. Furthermore underscan works perfectly under 17.5%, and this only affects the PS-3 input. Sattelite and HDDVD is fine. Has anyone else experienced this. The reason I an using underscan is to resize from 2.35-1 to 1.78-1.


----------



## mrtiticus

I've suddenly lost all audio for satellite and DVD in my system. I am suspicious that the Edge is the cause since it's the common component between these two sources. My processor, an older Anthem, appears to be working fine, as I can hear radio audio (so my amp is working too). I checked all the cables - they're tight. I turned the Edge off/on, I hit the reset button, I've checked volume levels (system is controlled via an RTI universal remote). Has anybody experienced this with their Edge? I've used the the system 3 times since the Edge was installed. The first 2 times it worked fine. And now this nonsense. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## barrygordon

I have seen this but very seldom. A power down of the Edge clears it for me and then it doesn't happen for weeks.


The trouble with the AV world right now is too many devices interconnected by the most unreliable, badly documented, poorly specified connection scheme devised by man, HDMI. Just don't ask me how I feel about HDMI. I think HDMI stands for "Human Developed, Moronic Interconnect.


----------



## mrtiticus

Agreed, except in my set-up, the HDMI cables are only moving the video signals around. I guess I'll have to call DVDO tech support tomorrow...used 3 times...sigh...


----------



## gtgray

The Edge is such a drastically improved platform in terms of useability, but its ulitimate usefulness is really a function of the egine, it scaling and deiterlacing etc.


Hopefully all this development time on firmware and usuability improvements on the Edge software will provide DVDO an ecosystem for a much better scaling engine. As DVDO gets the sales and manufacturing volume up and gets the firmware really solid, they need to build a new version Edge with a stouter heart.. better deinterlacing, less jaggies, and ringing, and hopefully state of the are noise reduction and edge ehancement.



As a beta tester I haven't really compared release to beta software but I have to say the Edge/software version I am using has surprisingly solid useability, now I just want it to perform at Realta or better levels in terms of picture quality and I don't think that is in the cards with the Edge's current ABT chipset.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/15801818
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all this development time on firmware and usuability improvements on the Edge software will provide DVDO an ecosystem for a much better scaling engine.



I hope you don't mean improving scaling with firmware because scaling is a built-in hardware function.


----------



## miltimj

Well, I've had my Edge since the beginning of the year, but haven't been able to use it since I've been waiting on a projector repair.


I finally got the pj back, and wow am I impressed with the Edge. Not even from a picture quality standpoint, but the cost is almost worth it just for the HDMI switching and component upconversion capabilities for me. I'm satisfied with my AVR, despite it being 5 yrs old, except that it doesn't have HDMI. So this'll allow me to wait until I get separates in a few years.


I was having issues with my components direct to the projector (lovely HDMI). Hooking it up through the Edge made all that disappear. Even switching between components (automatic, I might add!) is a 1-2 second wait.


I'm sure everyone here is saying, "no kidding - that's what this thing does", but I just wanted to share my enthusiasm for simplifying my HT system..


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/15803514
> 
> 
> Well, I've had my Edge since the beginning of the year, but haven't been able to use it since I've been waiting on a projector repair.
> 
> 
> I finally got the pj back, and wow am I impressed with the Edge. Not even from a picture quality standpoint, but the cost is almost worth it just for the HDMI switching and component upconversion capabilities for me. I'm satisfied with my AVR, despite it being 5 yrs old, except that it doesn't have HDMI. So this'll allow me to wait until I get separates in a few years.
> 
> 
> I was having issues with my components direct to the projector (lovely HDMI). Hooking it up through the Edge made all that disappear. Even switching between components (automatic, I might add!) is a 1-2 second wait.
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone here is saying, "no kidding - that's what this thing does", but I just wanted to share my enthusiasm for simplifying my HT system..



Try switching to another video/audio source and see if you get audio that way.


I have seen this a couple of times and it comes back by either power cycling the Edge or switching sources a couple of times.


----------



## Jerrym303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrtiticus* /forum/post/15801412
> 
> 
> I've suddenly lost all audio for satellite and DVD in my system. I am suspicious that the Edge is the cause since it's the common component between these two sources. My processor, an older Anthem, appears to be working fine, as I can hear radio audio (so my amp is working too). I checked all the cables - they're tight. I turned the Edge off/on, I hit the reset button, I've checked volume levels (system is controlled via an RTI universal remote). Has anybody experienced this with their Edge? I've used the the system 3 times since the Edge was installed. The first 2 times it worked fine. And now this nonsense. Thanks in advance for your help.



I had this last week, but it was after I was doing a lot of fiddling while installing a wired IR system. I unplugged the Edge and waited a 30 seconds and pluggged it back in and all was well. I also tried several different sources first. I do use HDMI for audio out to my AVR.


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15801544
> 
> 
> I think HDMI stands for "Human Developed, Moronic Interconnect.



+1

Almost all my complaints about anything audio/video are about HDMI...


----------



## dodgedak

The Edge does not properly handle animation, even though it says it has

Precision Deinterlacing- which mentions "VRS Precision Deinterlacing features five-field motion-adaptive deinterlacing and edge-adaptive processing for video sources, along with advanced cadence detection for film and animation sources.".



I was playing some children's animation dvd's using a Toshiba HD-A2 player connected to the Edge- which was connected to a Panny 42" plasma. I could see jagged lines on the portions of the animated character whenever an animated character moved.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dodgedak* /forum/post/15807479
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing some children's animation dvd's using a Toshiba HD-A2 player connected to the Edge- which was connected to a Panny 42" plasma. I could see jagged lines on the portions of the animated character whenever an animated character moved.



What signal type was the Toshiba HD-A2 outputting when you were playing these animation DVDs? (ex. 480i/480p/720p/1080i/1080p-24/1080p-60)


----------



## dodgedak

Toshiba HD-A2 output at 1080i


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dodgedak* /forum/post/15809217
> 
> 
> Toshiba HD-A2 output at 1080i



Right there is your problem:


HD-A2: 480i -> 480p -> 1080p -> 1080i -> EDGE: -> 1080p (or whatever TV native res is)



it's being de-interlaced, upscaled and then back to interlaced then back to de-interlaced! Not wonder it looks like crap!


----------



## dodgedak

nope, the HD-A2 cannot do 1080p, max it can do is 1080 i,


HD-A2- 1080i -> EDGE -> 1080i , yep it looks bad.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dodgedak* /forum/post/15809311
> 
> 
> nope, the HD-A2 cannot do 1080p, max it can do is 1080 i,
> 
> 
> HD-A2- 1080i -> EDGE -> 1080i , yep it looks bad.



While it cant output 1080P it still has to de-interlace the video before it can upscale it and then re-interlace the picture for display.


Toshiba limited the A2 to 1080i output to differentiate it from the XA2 & A20.


----------



## dodgedak

if I set the output from the HD-A2 to 480i, then it should be better is it??

so all video processors would have the same issue handling deinterlaced and upscaled animated video?


Edge should be able to handle the 1080i input for animated video.

The whole output is not bad, like I mentioned only when a character moved suddenly, the fast movement translates into jagged lines, otherwise the picture is sharp.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dodgedak* /forum/post/15809415
> 
> 
> if I set the output from the HD-A2 to 480i, then it should be better is it??
> 
> so all video processors would have the same issue handling deinterlaced and upscaled animated video?
> 
> 
> Edge should be able to handle the 1080i input for animated video.
> 
> The whole output is not bad, like I mentioned only when a character moved suddenly, the fast movement translates into jagged lines, otherwise the picture is sharp.



The problem is that the HD-A2 is deinterlacing the animated video (which has an odd cadence) and it is doing a poor job of it. Then the HD-A2 is scaling and reinterlacing the signal before the EDGE gets it. The EDGE deinterlaces the 1080i signal to 1080p and then scales it (and possibly reinterlaces it) to your selected output resolution. So what you are seeing is several solutions doing the video processing (the HD-A2, EDGE, and your display). So your comment about VRS deinterlacing not being able to properly handle animation is invalid...simple as that. If you would like to see if VRS deinterlacing (and PReP) can properly handle animation you need to try 480i or 480p from the HD-A2.


----------



## sharkcohen

My guess would be that the HD-A2 also does the same with 480i output, deinterlacing to 480p and then reinterlacing to 480i, rather than outputting 480i directly from the disc. Best to try 480p out and then PReP.


----------



## dodgedak

thanks for the feedback. setting HD-A2 to output 480i and let the EDGE do the rest helps remove the jagged lines.

with 480p, I still get the jagged lines.

thx


----------



## Meenenator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dodgedak* /forum/post/15809846
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback. setting HD-A2 to output 480i and let the EDGE do the rest helps remove the jagged lines.
> 
> with 480p, I still get the jagged lines.
> 
> thx



is this with or without PReP (on 480p)?

PReP should re-interlace the 480p signal to 480i prior to scaling and deinterlacing.


----------



## TKNice

Is anyone using a Vudu movie player with the Edge? Mine is connected HDMI and for some reason it's sitting at a blue screen when I switch to it. I have to power cycle the box and then it shows up fine.


I also have 3 other HDMI inputs that can all be switched to flawlessly.


It could be the cable, but it's one I've used before with no problems. I'll change that up tonight and see if it makes a difference.


Tom


----------



## barrygordon

What color is the power light on the edge. Does it indicate it has locked on to a signal when you switch to the VuDu?


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/15806214
> 
> 
> Try switching to another video/audio source and see if you get audio that way.
> 
> 
> I have seen this a couple of times and it comes back by either power cycling the Edge or switching sources a couple of times.



I think you may have been reading something into my post. I'm not having any issues with the Edge in place. HDMI issues were prior to using the Edge.


----------



## tingshen

today while watching some TV shows.....the Edge suddenly flicker by itself non-stop.....flashing between yellow and red color at the LED, and no more image on my Plasma










I touch the left top part, it feels very HOT......anybody also encountered the same thing? Is there a way to prevent this happen? putting a laptop fan at the bottom?


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dodgedak* /forum/post/15809846
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback. setting HD-A2 to output 480i and let the EDGE do the rest helps remove the jagged lines.
> 
> with 480p, I still get the jagged lines.
> 
> thx



In my experience with my LG-DVD/BD player ~ I find when I have it set @ 480p or 720p the LG Logo in standby mode has horrible jaggies, even for such a large image (this going through having the Edge output @1080p)


When I switch it to output 1080i or 1080p the large jaggies on the edge of the logo disapear. And the image is smoother. So in order not to exasberate the p icture quality when playing back film (even for the sake of not scaling and r e-interlacing 100's of times) I stick with what my eyes tell me. The end result makes more sense.


----------



## sharkcohen

I'm back to considering getting the Edge (although prices appear to have jumped on the various websites). Other than price, why should I be considering the Edge over a vp50?


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15817216
> 
> 
> I'm back to considering getting the Edge (although prices appear to have jumped on the various websites). Other than price, why should I be considering the Edge over a vp50?



The edge is more functional than the pro. The pro is for High-End theatre users that require triggers for projector lenses etc. The pro is more customizible for older displays that need HDCP and color fine tuning etc. If you've got an LCD that is later than 2006 the edge is what you need.


----------



## sharkcohen

I'm actually asking about the Edge vs the vp50, not the vp50 pro.


----------



## imjay

I've waded through so many pages with so much techno-speak that is way beyond my ability to understand so here is my simple application and question hoping the group won't mind.


I have a 720p Panasonic projector and a 1080p RPTV. My simple Sony dvd player up converts dvd movies visibly better than both the tv and PJ.


I want to get visibly better up conversion with my standard resolutionDirecTV programming and my old Laser Disk player.


I've read a few posts that seems to say that the Sat. programming is "truncated" (have no idea what that means) and not compressed and that the Edge won't be able to up convert that programming - Is this correct?


I don't mind investing in a stand alone processor IF my Sat. S-video output will be significantly enhanced.


Thanks


----------



## ted414

I also am not technical enough to digest all posts and information which I've read. My question is "I have a Tivo using S-Video input into a Mitsibushi WD-73835. Will I get a better picture (clearer, sharper, more realistic) with the DVDO Edge?


My other inputs are DirecTv HDTV hemi.


Thanks

Ted Wells


----------



## joflash

Dear All,


can anyone provide the new beta firmware to me? As i am living in PAL country I do need the new manual deinterlacing option choosing between Video and Film mode.


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15819074
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> 
> can anyone provide the new beta firmware to me? As i am living in PAL country I do need the new manual deinterlacing option choosing between Video and Film mode.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



Hi, joflash !


As you know quite well, that is the same for me.


Honestly I am very diappointed, because I was the one who told them, that this functionallity is must for the edge in Europe.


Larry promised to send me the beta for testing that time and now he even does not respond to my PNs concerning that...


I will start again per mail...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15819371
> 
> 
> Hi, joflash !
> 
> 
> As you know quite well, that is the same for me.
> 
> 
> Honestly I am very diappointed, because I was the one who told them, that this functionallity is must for the edge in Europe.
> 
> 
> Larry promised to send me the beta for testing that time and now he even does not respond to my PNs concerning that...
> 
> 
> I will start again per mail...
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



Hi,


I just read this morning in the German Hifi-fourm that those features are now available in a beta version. As soon as I have more information or even the firmware I will forward it to you.


Happy Weekend.

Jo


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> Larry promised to send me the beta for testing that time and now he even does not respond to my PNs concerning that...



C'mon, give him a break. The Beta in question is not even a day old... There should be a safe-phase for testing a new beta before giving it out to non-beta users. Imagine the FW killing your system. I'd imagine ABT wants to get feedback from beta users first...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15817216
> 
> 
> I'm back to considering getting the Edge (although prices appear to have jumped on the various websites). Other than price, why should I be considering the Edge over a vp50?



You are going to have to make an effort to let loose a whole lot more info about your setup if you want useful advice on that.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/15819538
> 
> 
> C'mon, give him a break. The Beta in question is not even a day old... There should be a safe-phase for testing a new beta before giving it out to non-beta users. Imagine the FW killing your system. I'd imagine ABT wants to get feedback from beta users first...



Hi, Fudoh !


Yes, for sure I will do, I do not have a real other chance


On the other hand it would be quite simple to answer "please wait for a week"...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15819689
> 
> 
> You are going to have to make an effort to let loose a whole lot more info about your setup if you want useful advice on that.



Well, I just ordered an Edge, but for what its worth:


Samsung 46a750 LCD

Onkyo 605

XA2

ps3

Dish VIP622

Pioneer d704 laserdisc

IBM T60 laptop


----------



## auskck

IMO a very expensive switch box for legacy video


----------



## Gary J

VP50 better for HTPC too. Better yet do away with it and get a media player like the Popcorn Hour.


----------



## ddnathan

What's happening? Price for Edge went up in the website shopping malls. Any reasons?


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/15825779
> 
> 
> What's happening? Price for Edge went up in the website shopping malls. Any reasons?



The Edge seems to cycle between 599 and 799. I got caught in the high cycle first week of January, but OneCall happily refunded the difference when price went back down the following week. Just wait, it will surely change.


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auskck* /forum/post/15820582
> 
> 
> IMO a very expensive switch box for legacy video



How is HDMI legacy video?


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/15826251
> 
> 
> How is HDMI legacy video?



I would almost call it that, and should... since it's sooo cheap!


----------



## TKNice

Anyone know how to set the remote up to "punch through" certain commands so I don't have to change the mode? I read in the manual that there are full details in the remote guide, but I don't see a remote specific pdf anywhere.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/15829096
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to set the remote up to "punch through" certain commands so I don't have to change the mode? I read in the manual that there are full details in the remote guide, but I don't see a remote specific pdf anywhere.



To program the remote to do audio punchthrough, follow these steps:


1) Press and hold the device that you want to program and the 'OK' button until the device button stays lit. For example, if you want to program the audio to punchthrough for the DVD, press and hold 'DVD' and 'OK', until the 'DVD' button stays lit.


2) Press the volume up button.


3) Press the device that you want the audio buttons (Volume Up/Down and Mute) to punchthrough too. If you want these buttons to control your AV Reciever, press the 'Aud' button, or if you want these buttons to control your TV, press the 'TV' button.


That is it!


----------



## auskck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/15826251
> 
> 
> How is HDMI legacy video?



Non HD source, not the connection. Does nothing for 1080P source.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15829617
> 
> 
> That is it!



Awesome, thanks JoshA!


On an unrelated note, the more I tweak my setup to get each source looking its best (whether we are talking smooth playback at 24fps or picture control settings), I feel like it would be nice to have a video processor bypass setting on the DVDO. This would be helpful during troubleshooting and for comparisons.


Have I missed it?


Tom


----------



## peterrudy

I did get latest firmware from the customer support and updated my unit. I still have audio drop outs with bitstreaming Lossless audio codecs especially True HD, which I thought would be fixed by this update. I did email them back so I hope they work on this problem by the official release date.


Peter


----------



## rwestley

Peterrudy, what version of the pre-release update did you get. I got one and it fixed the issue with audo drop outs with bitstreaming.


----------



## joflash

The newest beta firmware should be ver. 1.20 build 0.72 correct?


----------



## M_N

Would like to know if the deinterlacing mode is manually selectable in the latest beta FW? Would be nice to have the same options as in the Oppo 983.


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/15840505
> 
> 
> Would like to know if the deinterlacing mode is manually selectable in the latest beta FW? Would be nice to have the same options as in the Oppo 983.



Yes it can be selected manually. But....to be honest...at least in PAL country it does not seem to work properly. I still have problems with deinterlacing of PAL Video material, especially sport events...

@maier2505: What are your experiences with the new beta firmware?


----------



## yenchee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15840322
> 
> 
> The newest beta firmware should be ver. 1.20 build 0.72 correct?




Mine is 1.20 build 70. It fixes a HDMI handshake issue with my HD set-top box. However, the VCR through s-video in frozen screen at the bottom half while changing channel still exist.


----------



## M_N




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15840788
> 
> 
> Yes it can be selected manually. But....to be honest...at least in PAL country it does not seem to work properly. I still have problems with deinterlacing of PAL Video material, especially sport events...
> 
> @maier2505: What are your experiences with the new beta firmware?



Ok, thanks for your feedback. So, at this stage you don't see any improvements at all? Wich signals; 576i, 1080i50 or both?


----------



## joflash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *M_N* /forum/post/15842351
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for your feedback. So, at this stage you don't see any improvements at all? Wich signals; 576i, 1080i50 or both?



I have the problem with 576p (PreP !) (MySTB cannot send 576i to the Edge) 50 Hz as well as with 1080i 50 Hz.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joflash* /forum/post/15840788
> 
> 
> Yes it can be selected manually. But....to be honest...at least in PAL country it does not seem to work properly. I still have problems with deinterlacing of PAL Video material, especially sport events...
> 
> @maier2505: What are your experiences with the new beta firmware?



Hello, joflash !


Honestly I do not believe that DVDO expects us to discuss the functionality of beta versions through this open forum. If so we go the risk that DVDO will limit the number of people to spread it out.


I responded to you by PN...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## peterrudy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/15838212
> 
> 
> Peterrudy, what version of the pre-release update did you get. I got one and it fixed the issue with audo drop outs with bitstreaming.



Mine is the same version. Could you try Spiderman 3 true HD in your system to evaluate for audio drop outs? I get lot of drop outs from BD 1500 to cary 11A with that disc.


Peter


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15844537
> 
> 
> Honestly I do not believe that DVDO expects us to discuss the functionality of beta versions through this open forum. If so we go the risk that DVDO will limit the number of people to spread it out.



Unfortunately, people will. DVDO really needs to be telling people not to discuss it.


----------



## Gary J

How do you know they didn't?


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15845966
> 
> 
> How do you know they didn't?



Obviously I don't.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15809504
> 
> 
> The problem is that the HD-A2 is deinterlacing the animated video (which has an odd cadence) and it is doing a poor job of it. Then the HD-A2 is scaling and reinterlacing the signal before the EDGE gets it. The EDGE deinterlaces the 1080i signal to 1080p and then scales it (and possibly reinterlaces it) to your selected output resolution. So what you are seeing is several solutions doing the video processing (the HD-A2, EDGE, and your display). So your comment about VRS deinterlacing not being able to properly handle animation is invalid...simple as that. If you would like to see if VRS deinterlacing (and PReP) can properly handle animation you need to try 480i or 480p from the HD-A2.



Good information here for us noobs. I'd like to make sure I have everything configured properly but I'm guessing I don't.


For the HTPC, I selected force weave in CoreAVC so no software deinterlacing is done. I don't think anything else is upscaling in zoom player so it should all be done by the Edge. Resolution is set to [email protected] Setting it to [email protected] doesn't seem to look any better/smoother.


In the PS3, I disabled upscaling and have no idea what (if any) deinterlacing is going on.


My cablebox is set to 1080i and gets upconverted to 1080p. I don't think anything else is configurable there.


Vudu player is set to 1080p.


I have 1:1 Frames on which seems to output pretty smooth playback, though I don't know exactly what it's doing.


I'd love to hear from the experts around here about what settings to look for in each of these devices to make sure the Edge is receiving the optimal signal. It's all a little confusing--but I'm learning!


Tom


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/15846893
> 
> 
> In the PS3, I disabled upscaling and have no idea what (if any) deinterlacing is going on.



With upscaling disabled, the ps3 is deinterlacing DVD and outputting 480p. From there, PReP in the Edge takes over. This is the way you would want it setup.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/15846893
> 
> 
> My cablebox is set to 1080i and gets upconverted to 1080p. I don't think anything else is configurable there.



It depends which cable box you have, in regard to which options it has available. There are two issues with outputting 1080i from your cable box. First it means that standard definition channels are being deinterlaced and scaled, and reinterlaced by your cable box (480i -> 480p -> 1080i). There is no video processor that can "undo" this video processing. It really depends on how much SD you watch, but this is where a video processor, like an EDGE, can make the most amount of improvement (although there is so much compression in the signal anyways, I wouldn't expect it to look like HD, or even close). The other issue is that there are HD channels that are natively 720p and the cable box is converting these to 1080i, which is not optimal.



> Quote:
> I have 1:1 Frames on which seems to output pretty smooth playback, though I don't know exactly what it's doing.



1:1 Frame Output is maintaining the input frame rate on the output. So if you have your Vudu set to output 1080p-24, you can maintain 24Hz on the output. Your cable box will always output a 60Hz signal, and in turn EDGE will always output this signal as 60Hz. The advantage of this, given that you display accepts 24Hz and doesn't muck up the frame rate conversion internally, is that you can minimize the necessary frame rate conversion by eliminating 3:2 conversion and the associated judder (jerkiness in pans).


----------



## Audiophile20

I have a Planar 47" LCD with a Faroudja(sp?) processor built in and it does the up conversion and scaling. My only nit picking option with this is the picture is a bit fuzzy.


Now I want to put all my components into one cabinet and run a HDMI cable to the TV. So I am considering using the Edge as a switcher. I now live in a PAL land, with minimal HD content. Mostly watching SD TV content. HD source will mainly be BDP.


For sound I have a Meridian system and will continue to use that, so the EDGE will only switch/process video only.


Audio: SOURCE COMPONENT to Meridian to Speakers

Video: SOURCE COMPONENT to EDGE to LCD (frame rates: input=output)

Video source: BD-50, Oppo 980, Cable and/or Sat signal


The LCD does not have a tuner. It can handle multiple frame rates all the 24Hz,50Hz,60Hz, etc. I have tried 1080p/24 and 1080p/60 the image looks very nice. When I was living in the US HD off my cable was also processed well.


My questions:

1. Will Edge be a good switcher .. stable, good processing?

2. Hear a lot about audio drop outs .. will this be an issue in my setup as well?

3. Since my LCD can handle any frame rate .. will the EDGE support it? Or am I going to do frame rate conversion on the EDGE anyway?

4. I am going to have various frame rates, potentially from a single source (DVD) - will the auto frame lock work for this as well? NOTE: In looking at the AVforum, it looks like 1:1framelock will work here .. Just want to confirm that frame rate changes from the same source, can also be handled.

5. Have not configured a PC to provide video signal yet .. that is the next project .. anything I should be looking for?

6. Should I be seriously considering a 50Pro?



NOTE: I have been following this thread a bit. So I understand the issues. Just trying to see if some else has a similar set-up to mine.


All thoughts are welcome.


Josh- Glad to see you are still active here .. can you please comment?


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15847406
> 
> 
> It depends which cable box you have, in regard to which options it has available. There are two issues with outputting 1080i from your cable box. First it means that standard definition channels are being deinterlaced and scaled, and reinterlaced by your cable box (480i -> 480p -> 1080i). There is no video processor that can "undo" this video processing. It really depends on how much SD you watch, but this is where a video processor, like an EDGE, can make the most amount of improvement (although there is so much compression in the signal anyways, I wouldn't expect it to look like HD, or even close). The other issue is that there are HD channels that are natively 720p and the cable box is converting these to 1080i, which is not optimal.



Thanks for the info JoshA. I disabled all of the other modes (480i, 480p & 720p) on the cablebox because of the short delay it caused switching some channels. Now it makes sense to leave those on to pass the best signal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15847406
> 
> 
> 1:1 Frame Output is maintaining the input frame rate on the output. So if you have your Vudu set to output 1080p-24, you can maintain 24Hz on the output. Your cable box will always output a 60Hz signal, and in turn EDGE will always output this signal as 60Hz. The advantage of this, given that you display accepts 24Hz and doesn't muck up the frame rate conversion internally, is that you can minimize the necessary frame rate conversion by eliminating 3:2 conversion and the associated judder (jerkiness in pans).



Should I leave the edge set to [email protected] or [email protected] for this? I know you said [email protected] for the cablebox. What about the other sources?


Also, is anyone worried about leaving the edge on full time? It appears to be solid state from what I've read. I use the auto switching feature a fair amount and it seems counter intuitive to power on the edge first before other devices.


Thanks again!


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Audiophile20* /forum/post/15850097
> 
> 
> I have a Planar 47" LCD with a Faroudja(sp?) processor built in and it does the up conversion and scaling. My only nit picking option with this is the picture is a bit fuzzy.
> 
> 
> Now I want to put all my components into one cabinet and run a HDMI cable to the TV. So I am considering using the Edge as a switcher. I now live in a PAL land, with minimal HD content. Mostly watching SD TV content. HD source will mainly be BDP.
> 
> 
> For sound I have a Meridian system and will continue to use that, so the EDGE will only switch/process video only.
> 
> 
> Audio: SOURCE COMPONENT to Meridian to Speakers
> 
> Video: SOURCE COMPONENT to EDGE to LCD (frame rates: input=output)
> 
> Video source: BD-50, Oppo 980, Cable and/or Sat signal
> 
> 
> The LCD does not have a tuner. It can handle multiple frame rates all the 24Hz,50Hz,60Hz, etc. I have tried 1080p/24 and 1080p/60 the image looks very nice. When I was living in the US HD off my cable was also processed well.
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1. Will Edge be a good switcher .. stable, good processing?
> 
> 2. Hear a lot about audio drop outs .. will this be an issue in my setup as well?
> 
> 3. Since my LCD can handle any frame rate .. will the EDGE support it? Or am I going to do frame rate conversion on the EDGE anyway?
> 
> 4. I am going to have various frame rates, potentially from a single source (DVD) - will the auto frame lock work for this as well? NOTE: In looking at the AVforum, it looks like 1:1framelock will work here .. Just want to confirm that frame rate changes from the same source, can also be handled.
> 
> 5. Have not configured a PC to provide video signal yet .. that is the next project .. anything I should be looking for?
> 
> 6. Should I be seriously considering a 50Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: I have been following this thread a bit. So I understand the issues. Just trying to see if some else has a similar set-up to mine.
> 
> 
> All thoughts are welcome.
> 
> 
> Josh- Glad to see you are still active here .. can you please comment?




If you are using the Edge just to switch video, it should be fine. Just be aware that if you use the OPPO 980 as a SACD player, the Edge does not pass SACD DSD over HDMI. It will only pass SACD as PCM over HDMI. I am looking advice as to how to best configure HTPC output for the Edge.


----------



## barrygordon

My edge predominately acts as a switcher, although I have a component switcher in front of it for multiple component inputs that are too many for the edge. It is the only device doing scaling (video processing) in my video chain.


The best practice in the video chain is to determine who does the best scaling, the source, the scaler (Edge) or the sink (the TV). I have mine setup with the assumption that the Edge will do the best scaling (I previously used a VP50 Pro and it did the best scaling period).


If your TV is digital and has a native frame rate (they all do) Then the best approach IMHO is to have the edge convert to the TV's frame rate and then pixel align the Edge output and the TV using a digital connection such as HDMI. There are test patterns to do that, or rather to check it. The work should be done on the TV so it does no scaling since it is getting its native frame rate.


With regard to sources, let each one deliver what it gets natively. A DVD is 480i native. A STB changes by station. For the STB I tell it to oputput what ever the station is doing. The idea is that no device does scaling except the one best able to do it. In that way there is not multiple conversions taking place which most often introduce artifacts.


My 2 cents


----------



## sharkcohen

In regards to STBs, what about the Dish VIP622? It doesn't have an option to output the native resolution of the source. All you can do is select one static output resolution.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15856826
> 
> 
> In regards to STBs, what about the Dish VIP622? It doesn't have an option to output the native resolution of the source. All you can do is select one static output resolution.



verizon fios boxes are the same (at least the qip one i have)...


i've tried mine outputting 720p and 1080i, via component and via hdmi (all through the edge), and to be completely honest, i'd be hard pressed to tell the difference between any of them... technically speaking, i agree with the theory of "provide the most unmolested source to the best processor", but visibly speaking, it's relatively indistinguishable in this case...


ymmv... other factors (source compression, etc.) will come into play as well...


----------



## adanny

hi folks


Just bought and installed the DVDO edge. BTW, increase in quality of picture is blindingly obvious, even to my wife who couldnt be less observant (her own admission) about these things. It is feeding into a 2004 vintage 1080i Panny


Challenge is that my HD cable box (scientific Atlanta) now makes a loud clicking sound every time I change the channel - I literally vince every time. How do I fix this? I am terrified at what it is doing to my Martin Logans.


Thanks for any advice

regards

adanny


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/15857542
> 
> 
> verizon fios boxes are the same (at least the qip one i have)...
> 
> 
> i've tried mine outputting 720p and 1080i, via component and via hdmi (all through the edge), and to be completely honest, i'd be hard pressed to tell the difference between any of them... technically speaking, i agree with the theory of "provide the most unmolested source to the best processor", but visibly speaking, it's relatively indistinguishable in this case...
> 
> 
> ymmv... other factors (source compression, etc.) will come into play as well...



I suspect my experience will be the same and I'll probably just output 1080i from it and leave it.


----------



## barrygordon

Then there is the whole physiological discussion about how good are your eyes. Human visual acuity is finite so at some distance with a specific screen size and a specific screen resolution things just stop looking better.


The same as true with the ears, and in both cases when you are wealthy enough to afford the very best, your human sensors have probably deteriorated to make it all non sensical.


Some say God is a great practical joker. After all look, at when males and females of our species reach sexual maturity. Maybe the whole visual and aural acuity thing is just another example.


----------



## sharkcohen

Well, so far I like the thing. I am getting audio drops when my VIP622 is bitstreaming Dolby 5.1. The receiver is an Onkyo 605. No audio drops before adding the Edge.


----------



## ihifi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15857679
> 
> 
> ...Challenge is that my HD cable box (scientific Atlanta) now makes a loud clicking sound every time I change the channel - I literally vince every time. How do I fix this? I am terrified at what it is doing to my Martin Logans.




I recently bought the EDGE and noticed a similar loud chirping after selecting one of the songs in the extras section of Madagascar II. After selecting the second song, a very loud chirping can be heard. Perhaps this symptom is also arising from (or at least related to) the same problem that is causing the occasional audio drop-outs for some.


----------



## stretch437

my STB also requires me to choose 720p or 1080i for all HD content. note switching between them requires power cycling which is bad for DVR purposes. and for what its worth my display is 1080p.


if i have to leave it on one or the other without knowing in advance what i will be watching, i choose 1080i, and here is why:


if native 1080i content is converted to 720p, the STB is deinterlacing then scaling:


deinterlacing is not simple and i don't trust the STB to do it as well as the edge.


if native 720p content is converted to 1080i, the STB is scaling then interlacing:


i think *interlacing* is a pretty straightforward operation and i trust the edge to deinterlace the result very well.


maybe i'm missing something and if so i'm eager to hear a better approach.


of course this is all based on the best *theoretical* approach. i have to agree it is very hard to tell on anything but the largest displays and/or closest viewing distances.


i personally have never conclusively confirmed for myself that this approach works best for me.


and finally if you can get your cable provider to upgrade your STB to one that makes it easy to change output resolutions on the fly (and if necessary program your remote accordingly), that is by far the best approach. theoretically.


----------



## sharkcohen

It's just not practical to manually switch the resolution output of a STB depending on what is being watched. It also defeats the convenience of a device like the Edge. And the end result is 'good enough' for me, in the sense that it looks fine outputting just 1080i from my VIP622 to the Edge, regardless of the source content/broadcaster/provider.


I'm also not going to toggle between 1080p60 and 1080p24 output from the Edge depending on content. I use my LCD's frame interpolation feature, anyway, so it doesn't make sense to fret over 1080p60 vs 1080p24. I do output 1080p24 for HD DVD and Blu-ray, so the 1:1 framerate feature is nice. DVD and DishHD i just let output at 1080p60 from the Edge.


I've tried all of my devices, and everything, other than the audio drops on the VIP622, appears to be working great. It's nice to have all of my devices on 1 HDMI input now and not worry about PC vs video levels (I have a laptop in the setup). The unique picture settings per input is great as I can properly adjust brightness and contrast for my laserdisc player with it sharing the same input on the LCD as the other modern devices (differing IRE levels). Upconversion of my laserdiscs is as good as the video processing in my Samsung LCD, verified by my DVE laserdic test patterns, and 480p output to PReP in the Edge for DVDs from my ps3 looks, to my eyes, about as good as straight from the XA2. A summary of the devices I am using:


Samsung 46a750 LCD

Onkyo 605

DishHD VIP622

ps3

XA2

Pio d704 (composite connection)

IBM T60


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15863907
> 
> 
> I'm also not going to toggle between 1080p60 and 1080p24 output from the Edge depending on content.



I agree with you regarding TV shows (too much of a hassle), but you may want to try outputting your film-based DVDs at 1080p24...I think you'll appreciate the difference.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15864523
> 
> 
> I agree with you regarding TV shows (too much of a hassle), but you may want to try outputting your film-based DVDs at 1080p24...I think you'll appreciate the difference.



Already have. With using the frame interpolation of my LCD, there is no visible difference.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15864643
> 
> 
> Already have. With using the frame interpolation of my LCD, there is no visible difference.



There should be. 1080p24 from a film source properly displayed at an integer multiple frame rate should eliminate 3:2 cadence judder (most noticeable on slow camera pans). Frame interpolation on a 1080p60 originally film-based source will not eliminate cadence judder, but might decrease the appearance of framerate judder (most noticeable with fast motion).


Opponents of frame interpolation site the "video" look it can give to film as being objectionable.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15865308
> 
> 
> There should be. 1080p24 from a film source properly displayed at an integer multiple frame rate should eliminate 3:2 cadence judder (most noticeable on slow camera pans). Frame interpolation on a 1080p60 originally film-based source will not eliminate cadence judder, but might decrease the appearance of framerate judder (most noticeable with fast motion).
> 
> 
> Opponents of frame interpolation site the "video" look it can give to film as being objectionable.



Well, in practice, I cannot see the difference. I didn't say that frame interpolation eliminates 3:2 judder. I'm talking about what I can see.


As to others' objection to frame interpolation, well, it's my home, not theirs.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15865329
> 
> 
> Well, in practice, I cannot see the difference. As to others' objection to frame interpolation, well, it's my home, not there's.



I wasn't trying to tell you what to like.










I was trying to point out what to look for.


----------



## sharkcohen

Understood. Don't mind me, I'm cranky today, not enough sleep because I was up until 3:30 AM playing with my new Edge










I might in fact give 1080p24 output a go again for DVD, it's not difficult to do. But toggling the output framerate back and forth for the mixed bag that is television is a lost cause, LOL.


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ihifi* /forum/post/15862129
> 
> 
> I recently bought the EDGE and noticed a similar loud chirping after selecting one of the songs in the extras section of Madagascar II. After selecting the second song, a very loud chirping can be heard. Perhaps this symptom is also arising from (or at least related to) the same problem that is causing the occasional audio drop-outs for some.




Anyone here know whether this is a normal phenomenon or a bum unit? Loud sounds when switching channels seem abnormal. I've stopped channel surfing as a result and ended up watching desperate housewives for an hour


----------



## sharkcohen

I was watching an NBA game last night in HD from my VIP622 after I installed and setup the Edge, with the Edge outputting 1080p60 to my 46a750. Along with audio drops, the video was choppy and stuttering, sometimes with combing artifacts throughout the game. At the time I thought it was just a bad signal night with Dish. However, I went back to the recording today, found some areas with the artifacts, and verified that they were repeatable when replaying those spots. Then I removed the Edge from the chain, and when I replayed those areas the artifacts were gone. And the picture looked better, too. Along with the audio drops, this is disappointing. I think I'm going to return mine.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15866552
> 
> 
> Anyone here know whether this is a normal phenomenon or a bum unit? Loud sounds when switching channels seem abnormal. I've stopped channel surfing as a result and ended up watching desperate housewives for an hour



Personally I have never experienced this behavior with my Edge. I am feeding it TV from a DTV HR-20-700, HD-DVR.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15866640
> 
> 
> I was watching an NBA game last night in HD from my VIP622 after I installed and setup the Edge, with the Edge outputting 1080p60 to my 46a750. Along with audio drops, the video was choppy and stuttering, sometimes with combing artifacts throughout the game. At the time I thought it was just a bad signal night with Dish. However, I went back to the recording today, found some areas with the artifacts, and verified that they were repeatable when replaying those spots. Then I removed the Edge from the chain, and when I replayed those areas the artifacts were gone. And the picture looked better, too. Along with the audio drops, this is disappointing. I think I'm going to return mine.



Can you post pics of the artifacts?


----------



## rwestley

If you have audio drops email DVDO. They will probably send you a pre-release firmware that will fix the problem.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15866640
> 
> 
> I was watching an NBA game last night in HD from my VIP622 after I installed and setup the Edge, with the Edge outputting 1080p60 to my 46a750. Along with audio drops, the video was choppy and stuttering, sometimes with combing artifacts throughout the game. At the time I thought it was just a bad signal night with Dish. However, I went back to the recording today, found some areas with the artifacts, and verified that they were repeatable when replaying those spots. Then I removed the Edge from the chain, and when I replayed those areas the artifacts were gone. And the picture looked better, too. Along with the audio drops, this is disappointing. I think I'm going to return mine.



I don't know what a 46a750 is but with my Panasonic 1080p plasma my HD was unaffected and my SD worse. I think the sweet spot for these processors is SD DVD.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15866552
> 
> 
> Anyone here know whether this is a normal phenomenon or a bum unit? Loud sounds when switching channels seem abnormal. I've stopped channel surfing as a result and ended up watching desperate housewives for an hour



How loud? I get an occasional sound when changing channels with different resolutions (e.g. from 480i to 1080i), but I got those _before_ the Edge also. It's the cable box that's the culprit in my case.


----------



## AudioBear

I have been very happy with my Algolith HDMI Flea feeding my DVDO Edge for several months. I by-passed my Onkyo PR-SC886 and sent the video straight to my calibrated Benq W5000 at 1080p 60 or 24 fps as appropriate. The results were very satisfying and better than the Reon in the Onkyo could do.


About 2 weeks ago I installed a Denon AVP-H1 pre-amp processor with Realta T2. I compared the Edge with the Denon with and without the Flea. This is all very subjective but here's how it came out. I found that the Denon alone with no Flea or Edge was very good. The picture is smooth and noiseless but has a lot of pop. The Flea didn't make much difference to my eye. The Edge alone or with the Flea also looks very good but not as good as the Denon alone. But there is something very compelling about the Edge picture even if it doesn't have the pop of the Realta. The Edge picture seems sharper than the Denon picture but that could be an illusion because the Denon is also smoother (less noise??). Once again, the Flea which was absolutely essential with the Edge alone, didn't appear to help the Edge plus Denon combination. This is with all picture control settings on the Denon set to no effect.


Now I can't figure this out since I am sending a 1080p/60 or 24 picture to the Denon it shouldn't be processing the picture but the Edge plus Denon looks better than Edge alone and negates any improvement by the Flea. The Denon is obviously doing something to improve the picture (to my eye anyway). I may have something set wrong, or this may be personal preference operating but I have decided to keep the Edge and sell the Flea (it's on AVS classified if you're interested) which is not the result I would have expected. I really thought the Flea did more than the Edge in terms of picture improvement, but it isn't so in my system when you put the Denon in the mix.


I am not surprised that I decided to keep the Edge because I like everything about it. But I would have said the same thing about the Flea. Is it possible that the Edge and the Denon each do something to give me the best picture I have had in the system? I am really happy with the outcome because the picture is just stunning.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/15875029
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the Edge and the Denon each do something to give me the best picture I have had in the system? I am really happy with the outcome because the picture is just stunning.



Sure it's possible. When you're processing the hell out of a signal with four different components including the display who knows what combination would look best with what source.


----------



## AudioBear

GaryJ,


That's certainly correct. Not to mention all the upstream processing before we get the signals. I was thinking I would get a better picture by eliminating as many as possible and was trying to figure out which to eliminate.


And I was careful to note that this is subjective and personal preference. I know that the picture may actually be worse.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/15867959
> 
> 
> Can you post pics of the artifacts?



I'd have to post a video, and that's not going to be practical as I only have a point and shoot that does very low resolution, low framerate mpeg 'video'. Bottom line is 60Hz video (e.g. sports) from my VIP622 looks and performs worse with my Edge in the chain than out. The Edge is configured properly and outputting 1080p60.


This is a deal breaker. Is it possible that I have a defective unit?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15878115
> 
> 
> I'd have to post a video, and that's not going to be practical as I only have a point and shoot that does very low resolution, low framerate mpeg 'video'. Bottom line is 60Hz video (e.g. sports) from my VIP622 looks and performs worse with my Edge in the chain than out. The Edge is configured properly and outputting 1080p60.
> 
> 
> This is a deal breaker. Is it possible that I have a defective unit?



Understood that you don't have the ability to capture the artifact, and I don't think anyone doubts that you are seeing it. The reason, I suspect, this request was made is so that someone can make a suggestion as to how to fix the problem or diagnose if it is a bad unit.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/15875029
> 
> 
> Now I can't figure this out since I am sending a 1080p/60 or 24 picture to the Denon it shouldn't be processing the picture but the Edge plus Denon looks better than Edge alone and negates any improvement by the Flea. The Denon is obviously doing something to improve the picture (to my eye anyway).



The Denon 602ci will apply its noise reduction to 1080p24. I do not know for sure if the AVP will or not. Neither Edge nor the Denons will apply any processing to 1080p60.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15879510
> 
> 
> Understood that you don't have the ability to capture the artifact, and I don't think anyone doubts that you are seeing it. The reason, I suspect, this request was made is so that someone can make a suggestion as to how to fix the problem or diagnose if it is a bad unit.



I understand.


I have free time today so I've been flipping through the HD sports channels, and watched a Sharks game, and I'm not seeing the issue at all. It had to have been a source/program related issue, although I don't understand why the issue would have shown up only with the Edge in place. Odd.


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15871283
> 
> 
> How loud? I get an occasional sound when changing channels with different resolutions (e.g. from 480i to 1080i), but I got those _before_ the Edge also. It's the cable box that's the culprit in my case.



I would guess its about high 70s dB loud (ear-balling it - havent measured). Maybe low 80s i.e. audibly louder than whatever I happend to be hearing when I change channels. It sounds like a louder version of the "SCRATCH" when I switch processing from THX to Surround on my B&K Ref 30 pre/pro. Except its louder and not fund when it happenes on every HD channel I change (doesnt happen in SD).


Guessing its worth calling DVDO?


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/15868205
> 
> 
> If you have audio drops email DVDO. They will probably send you a pre-release firmware that will fix the problem.



I emailed them on Thursday but haven't gotten a response yet. I've temporarily worked around the drops by sourcing the audio from the VIP622 from its optical output to the Edge. I'm not getting drops from my other devices.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15880339
> 
> 
> I would guess its about high 70s dB loud (ear-balling it - havent measured). Maybe low 80s i.e. audibly louder than whatever I happend to be hearing when I change channels. It sounds like a louder version of the "SCRATCH" when I switch processing from THX to Surround on my B&K Ref 30 pre/pro. Except its louder and not fund when it happenes on every HD channel I change (doesnt happen in SD).
> 
> 
> Guessing its worth calling DVDO?



If taking the Edge out of the chain solves it, I'd say yes.


----------



## lawdawg97

can someone post a picture of the Edge in a MA rack with the custom faceplate?


how does the faceplate work with the slanted front end?


----------



## screaming_viking

I've got an odd problem here that doesn't seem to make any sense. I haven't watched a BD movie for about a month, so last night I popped in a movie, and was getting audio but no video. At first I thought it was the PS3, but I ruled that out by connecting direct to the tv and getting both audio and video. If I play video stored on the PS3, the edge has no problem with both audio and video. The XMB main screen of the PS3 shows up without a problem, and the edge is working fine with my Motorola PVR. I've tested all 5 of the HDMI inputs on the edge with the PS3 connected and none of them are passing video from blu-ray discs. Has anyone had this problem or does anyone have any ideas? I suppose it could be an HDCP problem, but I'm getting no error messages. I have reset the edge twice, but that hasn't helped either.


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawdawg97* /forum/post/15880975
> 
> 
> can someone post a picture of the Edge in a MA rack with the custom faceplate?
> 
> 
> how does the faceplate work with the slanted front end?



Here is a quick picture mounted in a Middle Atlantic RSH 4A rack shelf: there is enough clearance to get to the front HDMI connector: use a -C clamp to hold it securely


the custom rackshelf comes with a 14" deep bottom panel, even though the Edge is only 10" deep to allow for HDMI connector clearance: you can also get away with a 12" deep panel


----------



## Tom899

I will have (5) HDMI and (1) component inputs.

(1) HDMI output to AVR

Two of the HDMI inputs will be on all the time (HD Cable Box, and HD Tivo)

I would like to also leave the EDGE power on all the time.

With this setup, is there a preferred "Input Priority" that will work best? Will I have problems with this?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Noyd

I have my always-on Dish DVR on the bottom and the sources like Blu-ray above to switch the EDGE to above when on.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15883084
> 
> 
> I will have (5) HDMI and (1) component inputs.
> 
> (1) HDMI output to AVR
> 
> Two of the HDMI inputs will be on all the time (HD Cable Box, and HD Tivo)
> 
> I would like to also leave the EDGE power on all the time.
> 
> With this setup, is there a preferred "Input Priority" that will work best? Will I have problems with this?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, that setup would make it difficult to switch automatically.


If two sources are always on, the EDGE would always switch on the one which would have the higher priority of the two...


The rule is: Give the sources the higher priority, the more seldom it is used....


best regards


maier2505


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/15883659
> 
> 
> Yes, that setup would make it difficult to switch automatically.
> 
> 
> If two sources are always on, the EDGE would always switch on the one which would have the higher priority of the two...
> 
> 
> The rule is: Give the sources the higher priority, the more seldom it is used....
> 
> 
> best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



Ok, I think I'm understanding, having two sources on all the time will force me to go into the Edge menu and select the other one? I use the Tivo more than the cable box. I'm guessing I should put both of these at the bottom of the list, but would it make a difference which one is in last or second to last place being they are both on all the time? Or, I guess I could consider turning off the cable box when not using. The Tivo has to stay on.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Noyd* /forum/post/15883429
> 
> 
> I have my always-on Dish DVR on the bottom and the sources like Blu-ray above to switch the EDGE to above when on.



Thanks, I'm now understanding how it works, but realizing two sources on all the time will not work well in auto mode?


----------



## factorz

I am a happy owner of a Samsung DLP (HLR4266w) and I am always looking for ways to improve my PQ. The wheels are in motion to have a professional calabration done and I wonder if the Edge would help as well.


Currently I run a PS3 and Scientific Altantic 8300HD direct to the TV and mainly watch HD programming, but there are still quite a few Brewers/Bucks games in SD along with all the MTV/VH1 the Wife watches










So would it help or should I just save the money? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/15883745
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I'm understanding, having two sources on all the time will force me to go into the Edge menu and select the other one? I use the Tivo more than the cable box. I'm guessing I should put both of these at the bottom of the list, but would it make a difference which one is in last or second to last place being they are both on all the time? Or, I guess I could consider turning off the cable box when not using. The Tivo has to stay on.



Yes, switch off the not so often used cable box.


Then the Tivo will be last in the priority list, the cable box one above, the dvd one more above, the game concole one above ....


Then the sources will be switched simply when you turn them on...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## lawdawg97

looks good thanks


----------



## lawdawg97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/15882998
> 
> 
> Here is a quick picture mounted in a Middle Atlantic RSH 4A rack shelf: there is enough clearance to get to the front HDMI connector: use a -C clamp to hold it securely
> 
> 
> the custom rackshelf comes with a 14" deep bottom panel, even though the Edge is only 10" deep to allow for HDMI connector clearance: you can also get away with a 12" deep panel



i see now


looks good


thanks


----------



## djos

Help, I got my brand new DVDO Edge Video Processor today which works perfectly with everything except my LG BH200 Combo HDDVD/BluRay Player which it refuses to a/lock-on-to & b/ display any picture at all from.










The most I get out of it is the Boot up screen and then constant sync attempts and nothing on-screen despite it claiming to be outputting 1080p (which the Edge confirms but cant lock on to).


Even my HTPC works well and Video processors + HTPC's is frequently a challenging combo!


Any ideas anyone?


FW v1.1 build 0.66


EDIT: Problem solved by powering down all gear and powering it back up.


----------



## flyingvee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *screaming_viking* /forum/post/15881277
> 
> 
> If I play video stored on the PS3, the edge has no problem with both audio and video. The XMB main screen of the PS3 shows up without a problem, and the edge is working fine with my Motorola PVR. I've tested all 5 of the HDMI inputs on the edge with the PS3 connected and none of them are passing video from blu-ray discs. Has anyone had this problem or does anyone have any ideas? I suppose it could be an HDCP problem, but I'm getting no error messages. I have reset the edge twice, but that hasn't helped either.



sounds like HDCP - what color is the light on the Edge when this happens? It should change color, when you go from the properly displayed XMB screen to the blacked out screen. - fwiw, on mine, when hdcp isn't working, I'd see a bit of picture, then the screen would go black from the sides, like curtains - a nice way of telling you that its your fault, not theirs.


2nd check - output component from your PS3 - that should work fine, shouldn't have hdcp problems then.


----------



## shingdaz

You could need to update the firmware on the BH200 ~ I had alot of HDCP syncing issues with the BH100 an the pro> It seemed that the processor needs to lock onto the HDCP handshake (by keeping it in standby) otheriwse unplugging and re-plugging is what I had to do now and then. I actually had to pluf it into my TV's HDMI/DVI port for it to sync, then re-connect to HDMI port.


No such issues with the Edge though, at all.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/15895698
> 
> 
> You could need to update the firmware on the BH200 ~ I had alot of HDCP syncing issues with the BH100 an the pro> It seemed that the processor needs to lock onto the HDCP handshake (by keeping it in standby) otheriwse unplugging and re-plugging is what I had to do now and then. I actually had to pluf it into my TV's HDMI/DVI port for it to sync, then re-connect to HDMI port.
> 
> 
> No such issues with the Edge though, at all.



I have the latest FW for my 2 BH200's - anyway I now have all the major issues sorted and the Egde locks on fine to my BH200.


The only remaining issue is the BH200 frequently looses HDCP sync (video on edge still locked in) and thows up a screen of digital snow for a couple of secs and then reverts back to the LG superblu or Home screen but once a movie is put in and played it works perfectly.


----------



## sharkcohen

My Edge is producing a horizontal white line of pixels at the top of the picture when outputting 1080p24 for my Dish receiver. It doesn't do this at 1080p60.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15863907
> 
> 
> DVD and DishHD i just let output at 1080p60 from the Edge.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15898310
> 
> 
> My Edge is producing a horizontal white line of pixels at the top of the picture when outputting 1080p24 for my Dish receiver. It doesn't do this at 1080p60.



So output 1080p60 which I thought you were doing anyway.


----------



## sharkcohen

In regards to my above post, has anyone else experienced this behavior? Hoping someone has a _constructive_ comment.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15902999
> 
> 
> In regards to my above post, has anyone else experienced this behavior? Hoping someone has a _constructive_ comment.



It's a known issue. I'm not convinced as to whether its an actual bug or a variation depending on the display's handling of a 1080p24 input. Some seem to see it at the top of the image, others at the bottom. Obviously, you will only see it with a 1.78 or 1.85 AR image. If your display has image shift controls get an overscan test pattern (HD DVE) and check to be sure that the pattern output at 1080p24 is properly centered and input cropping is minimized. That could improve or even resolve it. You could also try simply shifting the image up a little either at your display or via your STB (if it has this capability).


----------



## sharkcohen

Thanks cpcat. My display doesn't have an image shift feature, but I do have the HD DVD DVE and other discs with geometry patterns that I can check. I can eliminate the line by zooming the picture .6% in the Edge, just wish I didn't have to do that. I wonder if this behavior is something DVDO will be able to rectify in a firmware update.


----------



## djos

I've had my Edge for 2 days now and I must confess to being very happy with it - if you have an older DVI-D w/HDCP HDTV then this is a must have purchase imo!










I was having compatibility problems between my HDMI v1.3 LG BH200 SuperBlu player and my screen as the latter didn't have the CEA extensions to the EDID data like the HDMI equipped screens do and now those issues are completely gone!


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15903468
> 
> 
> Thanks cpcat. My display doesn't have an image shift feature, but I do have the HD DVD DVE and other discs with geometry patterns that I can check. I can eliminate the line by zooming the picture .6% in the Edge, just wish I didn't have to do that. I wonder if this behavior is something DVDO will be able to rectify in a firmware update.



I have the same problem and actually have to zoom 1.1% to eliminate the line (at the bottom). For me it only happens when I am watching my cable TV (only have SD channels). This used to happen only with one FTA channel (very strange) but is now all channels after upgrade to 1.1. I just received an email from DVDO (not Larry) that says 1.1 is the cause of my audio dropout problems and I should revert back to 1.0. I also believe 1.1 causes problems especially with cable TV sources. I had deleted my firmware 1.0 and am now asking DVDO where I can re-download it. For me, 1.0 have problem with HTPC sources, but currently I am connecting my HTPC to the TV directly anyway. One issue I have with my HTPC and the Edge is my HTPC has dual OS (XP MC and Vista Ultimate) and I found there is no DOS display to allow me to switch OS (or do a safe boot for that matter), display only comes on when Vista starts.


----------



## barrygordon

The question is what video is being put out by the PC during the Dual boot process. How are you driving the Edge out of the PC? Dual Monitor, Single VGA output?. Lets assume Single VGA output. The resolution during dual boot is probably 640x480 (VGA) which I am not sure the Edge can process, especially if it is a poor signal as none of the decent drivers are running, just the BIOS.


I use a dual monitor configuration with good old windows/DOS/PC to the VGA output and 1080p to the second monitor configured as an extended desktop. The second monitor (the edge) has its upper left coordinates at 1024,0 and the main monitor is 1024 wide by 768 high. In this way I can write to the second monitor by adjusting the origin.


You need to look into fixing the Dual Boot components. They may not set right. The dual boot display should come on before the OS is ever fired up. Sounds like it is set to no delay and fire up Vista.


The Dual Boot process gives you the choice of what to boot (not safe mode) and then starts the normal boot for that OS. Once that normal boot starts safe mode may be selected by holding down F8 IIRC


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fchan* /forum/post/15904103
> 
> 
> I have the same [24Hz white line] problem and actually have to zoom 1.1% to eliminate the line (at the bottom). For me it only happens when I am watching my cable TV (only have SD channels).



i get this too (sometimes bottom sometimes top) on multiple sources. i actually can get it to go away by just power cycling the edge briefly while leaving everything else running.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15910130
> 
> 
> You need to look into fixing the Dual Boot components. They may not set right. The dual boot display should come on before the OS is ever fired up. Sounds like it is set to no delay and fire up Vista.
> 
> 
> The Dual Boot process gives you the choice of what to boot (not safe mode) and then starts the normal boot for that OS. Once that normal boot starts safe mode may be selected by holding down F8 IIRC



The dual boot does go to a selection menu first. This is one of those DOS 640x480 black and white menu and it's the one that does not get displayed via the Edge (just blue screen). I do have a dual output graphic card but currently I just have a single DVI/DHMI output cable. I may try the dual output cable option you mention


----------



## lawdawg97

hello


it is my understanding that the DISH 722 does not have pass through capabilities such that one must pick either 720p or 1080i output over HDMI


this means that ABC and ESPN and other 720p transmissions are interlaced and scaled to 1080i with 1080i transmissions sent to my Kuro unmolested


my guess is the chipset in the DISH accomplishes the 720p ----> 1080i conversion in a less than stellar fashion


will the DVDO Edge PReP feature "undo" the 720p ---> 1080i conversion like it will "undo" a poorly accomplished 480i -----> 480p conversion?


thanks


todd


----------



## sharkcohen

No, PReP only does its thing on 480p/576p sources.


----------



## barrygordon

fchan, The Edge should recognize and lock onto a standard VGA signal. I have never tried that but it is one of the allowable Edge input signal resolutions. I would discuss this with DVDO customer support


----------



## screaming_viking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvee* /forum/post/15891686
> 
> 
> sounds like HDCP - what color is the light on the Edge when this happens? It should change color, when you go from the properly displayed XMB screen to the blacked out screen. - fwiw, on mine, when hdcp isn't working, I'd see a bit of picture, then the screen would go black from the sides, like curtains - a nice way of telling you that its your fault, not theirs.
> 
> 
> 2nd check - output component from your PS3 - that should work fine, shouldn't have hdcp problems then.



Thanks for the the suggestions fly, it seems the problem i was having were related to the 1:1 frame rate setting. After updating the firmware to 1.1 a number of weeks back, I enabled 1:1 for HDTV and had no problems. But for some reason, 1:1 won't work with blu-ray movies, the video is dropped but the audio remains. I also want to thank Larry Thompson and Anchor Bay for helping me with this issue, it's good to know that customer service still exists with companies in todays world.


----------



## BOB HAN

Is anyone using the edge with the above model plasma? If so, I am interested in knowing how a SD comcast picture compares with and without the Edge. Also, do you notice much of a difference with std Dvd's and Bluray Dvd's. I plan to have the Oppo 83 for my Player and also have the Denon 4308ci for my receiver. Thanks for any info. Bob Hanson


----------



## stretch437

i have a PF11UK. i have tried patching around the edge and going straight from cable box to the TV and SD is not quite as good without the edge. the panasonic does do a good job, just not *quite* as sharp as the edge.


if for some reason this is the *only* reason you are thinking of buying the edge then i wouldn't bother. but if i had to rank the top 10 things the edge does for me, this would be near the bottom of that list, even if the edge was far far superior than the panasonic or (more relevant) any other comparable outboard device.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15919534
> 
> 
> i have a PF11UK. i have tried patching around the edge and going straight from cable box to the TV and SD is not quite as good without the edge. the panasonic does do a good job, just not *quite* as sharp as the edge.
> 
> 
> if for some reason this is the *only* reason you are thinking of buying the edge then i wouldn't bother. but if i had to rank the top 10 things the edge does for me, this would be near the bottom of that list, even if the edge was far far superior than the panasonic or (more relevant) any other comparable outboard device.



If you feel like it: What are the top 10 things the Edge does for you?


If anyone else feels like answering, go for it.


----------



## derekjsmith

CalMAN v3.3 adds automation for the Edge. If you are a CalMAN user and have a USB-UIRT IR controller we support the full automation of pattern display to meter reading.

CalMAN v3.3 RC1


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/15825779
> 
> 
> What's happening? Price for Edge went up in the website shopping malls. Any reasons?



Anyone bought an Edge from erwincomputers.com?


They are the only one listed in google Product Search less than $600.


----------



## sharkcohen

Interesting, I watched Lost on ABC HD last night for the first time with the Edge, and got bad stuttering at 1080p24. It seems their content is not properly flagged for reverse 3:2. Of course, 1080p60 cleared this up.


----------



## stretch437

there's not a lot out there that *does* have a clean 3:2 cadence. very little of the big 4 networks, and not very often on TBS, AMC, TNT, USA et al. i have had the most success with video-on-demand from my cable provider (and of course my own SD DVD's).


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekjsmith* /forum/post/15920723
> 
> 
> CalMAN v3.3 adds automation for the Edge. If you are a CalMAN user and have a USB-UIRT IR controller we support the full automation of pattern display to meter reading.
> 
> CalMAN v3.3 RC1



Could you expand upon this? I can't seem to find any info on the website...


This IS Edge related (IMHO), but if the mods deem it off topic perhaps a PM?


thanks!


----------



## juancmjr

(Semi) *Score!!* Bought an open box Edge from our local Magnolia that's one of the stores that's closing. Hoping it doesn't burn out when I first turn it on or have one of those failures that I've been reading while lurking around this thread.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *screaming_viking* /forum/post/15916116
> 
> 
> ... I also want to thank Larry Thompson and Anchor Bay for helping me with this issue, it's good to know that customer service still exists with companies in todays world.




I have to agree. Larry is very knowledgeable, and a pleasure to work with.


----------



## derekjsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/15925351
> 
> 
> Could you expand upon this? I can't seem to find any info on the website...
> 
> 
> This IS Edge related (IMHO), but if the mods deem it off topic perhaps a PM?
> 
> 
> thanks!



The Edge as of v1.1 has access to the built in calibration patterns. We have supported the rest of the DVDO line VP30, VP50 and VP50pro patterns via RS-232 control but until now did not have a way to access the built in patterns in the Edge. With our added support of the USB-UIRT IR controller we now can control the Edge via IR just like we do for the other VP’s via RS-232. Since the Edge and all of the other DVDO VP's have discrete IR codes for each pattern we can call up each pattern as needed. What this means to anyone is if you are using CalMAN v3.3 for calibration and own a DVDO product you can use the built in patterns from the VP/Edge as your pattern source. CalMAN will send the necessary commands to the VP/Edge as needed to automate the sequence of displaying a pattern take a reading then going onto the next pattern and reading. Once you have all this setup you just press a single button within CalMAN and we will take all the readings needed while displaying the patterns needed for a full calibration sequence. In the end it saves you from having to change the patterns manually while using CalMAN. BTW, once you have the USB-UIRT under CalMAN control you can also automate the same process while using your DVD player as the source when using the AVSHD or GetGray calibration disks.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/15919919
> 
> 
> If you feel like it: What are the top 10 things the Edge does for you? If anyone else feels like answering, go for it.



1. more HDMI Inputs than my AVR

2. more reliable HDCP handshakes than my AVR

2. full discrete codes for everything

3. 1:1 Frame Rate Locking

4. Always 1080p output, so my TV stays in Just Scan Mode.

5. 24p conversion on properly encoded material. If not properly encoded it will jump at least once a second. Not the Edge's fault.

6. Test Patterns Generator for Calibration

7. PReP for bad deinterlaced SD channels (only have a few)

8. Fine Zoom for getting rid of the white stripes in the vertical blaking area on some SD channels (TV can only do large overscan of Just Scan)

9. Fast aspect ratio change (my TV is way slower)

10. doesn't generate much heat


But it has also bugs/issues:


1. Sometimes inverted colors when turning on (need to switch input back and forth)

2. "Snow" artificats. Don't know how to call it. Just white pixels randomly popping over over the screen. Power Cycling gets rid of it.

3. HDMI Audio sometimes just creates noise. Power cycling gets rid of it.

4. annoying animations when chaning aspect ratio

5. Cannot use serial port to send commands or query status

6. no detailed greyscale calibration features (would be a killer feature in that price range)

7. scaling isn't very good on video sources

8. No manual change of deinterlacing options (film vs. video)

9. No storable user settings

10. not rack mountable / rack unfriendly design


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekjsmith* /forum/post/15920723
> 
> 
> CalMAN v3.3 adds automation for the Edge.



That's great! I was hoping for that. Will give it a try right away.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15922327
> 
> 
> Interesting, I watched Lost on ABC HD last night for the first time with the Edge, and got bad stuttering at 1080p24. It seems their content is not properly flagged for reverse 3:2. Of course, 1080p60 cleared this up.



It's ABC not the Edge. They drop frames/speed up playback with the intend of inserting additional commercials. It's getting more and more common on HD prime time shows. The Edge cannot correct this. If you watch "Lost" in other countries each episode is about 30 seconds longer without commercials and can be properly played back in 24p as shot without any stutter.


I'm having a similar issue when trying to playback some PAL speed up material at the original 24p. 25p works better but still not correct. Would be cool if future firmware updates could handle sped up material better.


Only choice for such material is to play it back at the broadcast frame rate and you won't notice it.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15929050
> 
> 
> 1. more HDMI Inputs than my AVR
> 
> 2. more reliable HDCP handshakes than my AVR
> 
> 2. full discrete codes for everything
> 
> 3. 1:1 Frame Rate Locking
> 
> 4. Always 1080p output, so my TV stays in Just Scan Mode.
> 
> 5. 24p conversion on properly encoded material. If not properly encoded it will jump at least once a second. Not the Edge's fault.
> 
> 6. Test Patterns Generator for Calibration
> 
> 7. PReP for bad deinterlaced SD channels (only have a few)
> 
> 8. Fine Zoom for getting rid of the white stripes in the vertical blaking area on some SD channels (TV can only do large overscan of Just Scan)
> 
> 9. Fast aspect ratio change (my TV is way slower)
> 
> 10. doesn't generate much heat
> 
> 
> But it has also bugs/issues:
> 
> 
> 1. Sometimes inverted colors when turning on (need to switch input back and forth)
> 
> 2. "Snow" artificats. Don't know how to call it. Just white pixels randomly popping over over the screen. Power Cycling gets rid of it.
> 
> 3. HDMI Audio sometimes just creates noise. Power cycling gets rid of it.
> 
> 4. annoying animations when chaning aspect ratio
> 
> 5. Cannot use serial port to send commands or query status
> 
> 6. no detailed greyscale calibration features (would be a killer feature in that price range)
> 
> 7. scaling isn't very good on video sources
> 
> 8. No manual change of deinterlacing options (film vs. video)
> 
> 9. No storable user settings
> 
> 10. not rack mountable / rack unfriendly design



Thanks for this rundown.


----------



## SilverFox2

Recently purchased and am using Edge mainly for PReP because of UK Satellite SD of my Sky HD box at 576p (ie bad deinterlacing).


Works very well but now want to use the calibration signals in v1.1


Sorry i'm totally new to calibration can somebody give me guidance?


Is there minimum equipment or a webpage that can help me?


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15929218
> 
> 
> It's ABC not the Edge. They drop frames/speed up playback with the intend of inserting additional commercials. It's getting more and more common on HD prime time shows. The Edge cannot correct this. If you watch "Lost" in other countries each episode is about 30 seconds longer without commercials and can be properly played back in 24p as shot without any stutter.
> 
> 
> I'm having a similar issue when trying to playback some PAL speed up material at the original 24p. 25p works better but still not correct. Would be cool if future firmware updates could handle sped up material better.
> 
> 
> Only choice for such material is to play it back at the broadcast frame rate and you won't notice it.



I was blaming ABC and just making an observation. Apologies, I thought that was clear in my post


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilverFox2* /forum/post/15929348
> 
> 
> Sorry i'm totally new to calibration can somebody give me guidance?
> 
> Is there minimum equipment or a webpage that can help me?


 Greyscale & Colour Calibration for Dummies . Very good guide to get you started. The rest is experience.


----------



## Jim Noyd

here's a quick link to the EDGE page that has quite a bit of info on the Features and Benefits of the unit.
http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/


----------



## SilverFox2

Hi Scythe 42,


Sorry I can't quote you but forum software doesn't allow me to use URL's apparently (even yours) when I reply, it seems I need a minimum of 3 posts.


Many thanks for your very prompt reply and reference.


Hopefully I can contribute when I have served my ''apprenticeship'' but I find it a very capable product even at my low technical level.

However perhaps I am easily impressed.


----------



## SilverFox2

Thanks Jim Noyd (same as previous regarding absence of quote)


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/15919919
> 
> 
> If you feel like it: What are the top 10 things the Edge does for you?
> 
> 
> If anyone else feels like answering, go for it.



when i bought it i originally thought i would care about things like deinterlacing performance and color space conversion and cool technological things like that.


then i remembered i was married.


and thus it turned out that the things that actually matter in the household turn out to be different than just things that improved PQ.


so for those of us who put an edge out in the living room where the whole family has to deal with it, we need to have *two* top 10 lists: " his and hers ".


it's really a testament to how great this device is that it can allow both parties to be happy- "he" insists on buying high-quality devices for video (and sound) and wants to extract the best performance possible from each, and "she" just wants to watch what she wants when she wants without the living room looking like a science experiment. both can be happy with the edge.


she likes all the features that have to do with the fact that this devices is basically a great AV switcher with a universal remote.


he likes all the features that have to do getting the absolute best PQ out of his gear.


obviously it's hard to rank the features 1 through 10 taking both perspectives into account simultaneously.


me personally? i basically agree with most of Scythe42's "pro's" list*, and since i have a 24Hz-capable display i especially find his #5 to be the coolest. Gary J may say it's not a big difference to most people, but for better or worse it does have a visible effect and there is no other way for me to get it. example: LOTR is not out on blu-ray currently. there is a very fine DVD set available. i challenge any of you to display it without 3:2 judder. (i don't just mean regular "3:2 pulldown"- any $50 DVD player can deinterlace it. i specifically mean playing it back at a multiple of 24 fps.) you'll either need this box or a really expensive TV.


(* i happen to know some of the items in his "cons" list will be addressed with future firmware updates, but i'll leave that aside for now)


in general, i require sharpness without EE and no jaggies on diagonals, *even* during fast motion . you need a good deinterlacer for that combination plain and simple.


and just to circle back to the original post, you can see how a household might rank standard definition television picture quality low on either "his" or "her" list- SD just isn't high enough quality source to cry over if it looks bad on a large screen. if you run a phone call through a $50,000 audio system it still sounds like a phone call. better, but still crappy.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15929050
> 
> 
> 
> But it has also bugs/issues:
> 
> 
> 1. Sometimes inverted colors when turning on (need to switch input back and forth)
> 
> 2. "Snow" artificats. Don't know how to call it. Just white pixels randomly popping over over the screen. Power Cycling gets rid of it.
> 
> 3. HDMI Audio sometimes just creates noise. Power cycling gets rid of it.
> 
> 4. annoying animations when chaning aspect ratio
> 
> 5. Cannot use serial port to send commands or query status
> 
> 6. no detailed greyscale calibration features (would be a killer feature in that price range)
> 
> 7. scaling isn't very good on video sources
> 
> 8. No manual change of deinterlacing options (film vs. video)
> 
> 9. No storable user settings
> 
> 10. not rack mountable / rack unfriendly design



Here are several counter points...


3. Never had issues with HDMI audio output in my setup.


4. Most people like the animations made during AR changes, so that is subjective.


5. There is no serial port


6. Greyscale isn't advertised as a feature and no VP at this MSRP has it.


7. Scaling is the same on all sources, video and film.


10. There aren't rack mounts available from DVDO, but Mid-Atlantic does make a trim piece.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15929218
> 
> 
> It's ABC not the Edge. They drop frames/speed up playback with the intend of inserting additional commercials. It's getting more and more common on HD prime time shows. The Edge cannot correct this. If you watch "Lost" in other countries each episode is about 30 seconds longer without commercials and can be properly played back in 24p as shot without any stutter.




If ABC would use standard 3:2:3:2:2 varispeed for this purpose, then in theory the Edge should be able to recognize it and deal with it. OTOH, if either Edge can't handle varispeed or if ABC is doing some "non-standard" cadence or screwing the varispeed up, then chances are it won't work.


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15931401
> 
> 
> Here are several counter points...
> 
> 3. Never had issues with HDMI audio output in my setup.
> 
> 4. Most people like the animations made during AR changes, so that is subjective.
> 
> 5. There is no serial port
> 
> 6. Greyscale isn't advertised as a feature and no VP at this MSRP has it.
> 
> 7. Scaling is the same on all sources, video and film.
> 
> 10. There aren't rack mounts available from DVDO, but Mid-Atlantic does make a trim piece.



3. Happens rarely. But it does happen as you can read in this forum. Current beta firmware should bring improvement according to others.


4. The problem is that the the content most of the times just consists of flickering lines. This occurs with some combination of PReP and scaling from my cable box. But even more annoying is this grey-to-black-fading of the borders. It looks cool the first day. On the next day you hope there would be an option to turn it off. It's not so much the transformation it's the fading effect that annoys me. Why not give the customers control over gimmicky features?


5. That's the "problem". A serial port would be great for my setup. But than again everything is controlable via discrete codes. I found it most annoying when calibrating my set because I couldnt do an unattended 0-100IRE run. But since Calman now supports the USB-UIRT it's not so annoying anymore.


6. That's why I said it would be killer feature in this price range. I know it's not advertised. It just feels that this one is really missing from this great unit.


7. It performs worse on video sources for me. If there is only one algorithm I now have the reason for this behavior. I can see huge staircase effects on scaled SD video material. Does not happen with SD film sources on the same channel.


10. I know about the MA faceplates. It's always a minus point for me if something is not rackmountable. But that's the case with most prosumer equipment. Nothing's perfect.


But don't get me wrong. The Edge is a great unit and I would buy it again.


----------



## Rgb

Any chance of a Powerbuy on the Edge?


----------



## adude

RGB,

Very often, Edge goes on sale for 599 at amazon and other places. Its usually one week or so in a month. Watch out for that.


I did buy mine in Dec end when they had it for $600. It was for that price at least once in Jan end.


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/15939258
> 
> 
> RGB,
> 
> Very often, Edge goes on sale for 599 at amazon and other places. Its usually one week or so in a month. Watch out for that.
> 
> 
> I did buy mine in Dec end when they had it for $600. It was for that price at least once in Jan end.



Maybe a PowerBuy could bring it under $500?


----------



## oferlaor

guys, this is not a powerbuy thread.


----------



## Floli31

Hi!


I am looking for a new scaler for my homecinema.

I use a marquee 9500lc with blueray player, hd dvd player and a pc.


At the moment there are 3 ways to go, but i dont know which one is the best??


1. DVDO Edge

2. Lumagen HDP

3. HTPC with Holo II+HD AUX


Thanks


Greetings

Florian


----------



## Rgb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oferlaor* /forum/post/15942200
> 
> 
> guys, this is not a powerbuy thread.



Agreed- sorry for the distraction


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floli31* /forum/post/15942660
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new scaler for my homecinema.
> 
> I use a marquee 9500lc with blueray player, hd dvd player and a pc.
> 
> 
> At the moment there are 3 ways to go, but i dont know which one is the best??
> 
> 
> 1. DVDO Edge
> 
> 2. Lumagen HDP
> 
> 3. HTPC with Holo II+HD AUX
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Florian



I have that same projector and the DVDO Edge. There's a slight problem I've run into that's not the Edge's fault, but the Edge is not equipped to fix it either. With many CRT pj's and high scan rates (1080p) you get some ringing on the left edge of the screen, sometimes referred to as jail-bar ringing. Some say it can be fixed by some clever manipulation of the raster and image, which I have not been able to do so far. The best solution is to add more porch pixels in the signal. Adjusting porch is a fairly common feature in a video processor, but alas, the Edge does not support this. I guess you can't have everything in such an affordably priced unit. Anyway, sometime to keep in mind.


----------



## mfogarty5

For those of you with an Edge paired with a 40" to 52" LCD how would you rate the performance of the Edge vs. the internal processor in your display for broadcast television?


I have a 46XBR5, a Samsung BDP-2500 and a SA 8300HD. Since the Samsung blu-ray player already has the Reon chip in it, I wouldn't be looking at the Edge for DVD/blu-ray, only something to improve the image from the SA 8300HD.


I also don't need it as a hub/switcher since the only thing plugged into it would be the SA 8300HD.


So, I am strictly looking at the Edge's performance with mostly 720p/1080i broadcast television with an occasional 480i basketball/football game sprinkled in.










Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/15948544
> 
> 
> So, I am strictly looking at the Edge's performance with mostly 720p/1080i broadcast television with an occasional 480i basketball/football game sprinkled in.



Maybe a little, probably nothing, certainly not $600 worth in my experience.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15949313
> 
> 
> Maybe a little, probably nothing, certainly not $600 worth in my experience.



Is there any device on the market that "significantly" improves an SD picture from a cable signal?


----------



## mfogarty5

Thanks Gary. I'm thinking it might be better to focus on noise reduction of the signals coming from the SA 8300HD rather than the de-interlacing and scaling which is why I am also considering the Flea and maybe the Gefen TV Scaler Pro(assuming it ever materializes and performs noise reduction on HD sources like the Denon 602CI).


----------



## Gary J

Are talking about SD on the SA 8300HD? The Carolinas TWC has a pretty good rep for HD and I find it really does not need improvement on the 8300HD. Maybe it is different in your area or you watch a lot of SD.


----------



## mfogarty5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15949619
> 
> 
> Are talking about SD on the SA 8300HD? The Carolinas TWC has a pretty good rep for HD and I find it really does not need improvement on the 8300HD. Maybe it is different in your area or you watch a lot of SD.



I'm referring mainly to HD signals. TWC Charlotte stuffs 3 HD signals per QAM and I see a lot of block artifacts/pixelation, mosquito noise and the background is constantly "shifting".


----------



## Gary J

Oh, not good. Stuff like that screams for trying devices on an audition basis, IMO. I challenge anyone to say stick this or that device in there and it's going to clear all of that up.


----------



## smbsocal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/15949838
> 
> 
> I'm referring mainly to HD signals. TWC Charlotte stuffs 3 HD signals per QAM and I see a lot of block artifacts/pixelation, mosquito noise and the background is constantly "shifting".



I was in your shoes not long ago. I wound up getting VP50 and to be honest the HD & SD from TWC was still unbearable. I looked at possibly getting a Flea but decided against this since Algolith dropped the consumer line. I finally bit the bullet and switched to Dish Network. Since then we haven't had any issues and the picture is so much better. Now when I go to a house with TWC here in NC I cringe at the bad picture.


From my experience I would say your best bet, if possible, is changing the source of the material rather than trying to fix it. You can only clean up the picture so much with a video processor.


----------



## Nasty N8

I have an Edge and am getting very crushed blacks. Without processor it looks great with it inline I get blacks turning bluish and pixeled on very dark scenes? I am fairly ertian it is a setting but can not figure it out. any suggestions?


Nate


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nasty N8* /forum/post/15959466
> 
> 
> I have an Edge and am getting very crushed blacks. Without processor it looks great with it inline I get blacks turning bluish and pixeled on very dark scenes? I am fairly ertian it is a setting but can not figure it out. any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Nate



Did you use the Edge test patterns and calibrate your display brightness and contrast?


----------



## barrygordon

Also, there is a memory for every input source so be sure you set the input first.


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15871283
> 
> 
> How loud? I get an occasional sound when changing channels with different resolutions (e.g. from 480i to 1080i), but I got those _before_ the Edge also. It's the cable box that's the culprit in my case.



Went from bad to worse. The loud sounds continue and while watching "on-demand" through cable (and some cable channels), the picture goes blank every 2-3 minutes and then re-pops. Basically, impossible to watch










You know, sort of like you were switching sources from Cable to DVD except it was just re-selecting "Cable" - and even showing on the top right that it was doing so....


Spent some hours on the weekend calling DVDO, uploading version 1.1 etc but all above mentioned problems remain...


Will try once more calling DVDO for help, else I might badger them to replace this thing ....


Is it worth calling my Cable company and asking for a firmware update on the cable box? It was working fine before the DVDO but maybe this is an HDCP handshake thing?


Would appreciate any other advice from the Edge-masters here...


----------



## adanny

Hi folks


quick recap: I am an EDGE newbie and bought it to clean up SD signals going into a 5 yr old Panny, and to consolidate multiple Component/HDMI inputs into one. Initially, it was truly exciting to see the cable reduction and genuine PQ improvement but I have since had audio and video noise/drop issues that I am working through.


In the meantime, I have also decided to upgrade to a 60" Pioneer Elite Kuro (the 151FD). So I have two questions:

a) Can I use an external HDMI signal splitter (and some macros in a universal remote) to take the EDGE output and feed a 1080p24/1080p60 signal to the Kuro, AND a 1080i50 signal to my old Panny? I am guessing NO but wanted to be sure. Certainly, I cant imagine that both the TVs could be run simultaneously with two different output types...

b) Am I then left with a $600 switcher/upconverter, where I cant even run the two TVs simultaneously?


What are my options if I want to achieve the above?


Have any Kuro users used an EDGE - I am guessing you really dont need it with a Kuro since the Kuro claims to have mosquito NR and high quality scaling/de-interlacing?


thanks for your advice

adanny


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15961061
> 
> 
> So I have two questions:
> 
> a) Can I use an external HDMI signal splitter (and some macros in a universal remote) to take the EDGE output and feed a 1080p24/1080p60 signal to the Kuro, AND a 1080i50 signal to my old Panny? I am guessing NO but wanted to be sure. Certainly, I cant imagine that both the TVs could be run simultaneously with two different output types...



Sure with an HDMI distribution amp on the HDMI Audio/Video output from the EDGE you can drive (at least) two displays simultaneously (depending on the DA). EDGE can only output one resolution at a time, but with a universal remote, using discrete codes and macros, you could easily switch between these two displays.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15961409
> 
> 
> Sure with an HDMI distribution amp on the HDMI Audio/Video output from the EDGE you can drive (at least) two displays simultaneously (depending on the DA). EDGE can only output one resolution at a time, but with a universal remote, using discrete codes and macros, you could easily switch between these two displays.



I have a monoprice 4x2 HDMI switch on the Edge audio/video output, with a Samsung LCD and Panasonic projector on the switch outputs. I can watch one or the other or both at the same time. But for some reason the LCD has to be on output B of the switch.


Brian


----------



## barrygordon

adanny, what does the edge report as the input resolution when this is happening? Is it 720p? Some of us are trying to track down a 720p signal problem


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15963419
> 
> 
> adanny, what does the edge report as the input resolution when this is happening? Is it 720p? Some of us are trying to track down a 720p signal problem



foolish question but how do I check what the input resolution is?


----------



## sharkcohen

Hit the Info button on the remote


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15970611
> 
> 
> Hit the Info button on the remote



Hi all


After shark's very helpful advice to hit "info", I found that the audio problem happens with both a 720p input signal on some channels and 1080i on other channels. So its not input type related.


However, the simple act of using a digital RCA cable as the sound carrier, versus HDMI, from cable box to the DVDO fixed the problem. No more sharp, is-this-destroying-my-martin-logan sounds when I switch HD channels anymore. Sound quality doesnt appear to have dropped.


Is there any other disadvantage (other than one extra cable) to carrying sound over RCA digital and not HDMI?


thanks

adanny


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15979191
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other disadvantage (other than one extra cable) to carrying sound over RCA digital and not HDMI?



Not from a cable box, but from a source like a BD-player that supports high-bit rate audio formats like Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD and DTS-Master Audio, this would be a disadvantage. You are probably getting less jitter using coax versus HDMI, too.


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15970611
> 
> 
> Hit the Info button on the remote



Hi all


After shark's very helpful advice to hit "info", I found that the audio problem happens with both a 720p input signal on some channels and 1080i on other channels. So its not input type related.


However, the simple act of using a digital RCA cable as the sound carrier, versus HDMI, from cable box to the DVDO fixed the problem. No more sharp, is-this-destroying-my-martin-logan sounds when I switch HD channels anymore. Sound quality doesnt appear to have dropped.


Is there any other disadvantage (other than one extra cable) to carrying sound over RCA digital and not HDMI?


thanks

adanny


----------



## barrygordon

There should not be any disadvantage. HDMI audio is only needed for the newer DTS and DD codes that are on some BR discs


----------



## juancmjr

Finally got my Edge that I bought last week all hooked up and so far it's working perfectly. Checking the firmware it's V1.0. Was able to fix overscan. A question for you veterans- was your black level way too high when you first hooked it up to your monitor/TV? I found that I had to lower contrast and brightness because black seemed to be more of a dark gray. My TV is a Panasonic RP CRT connected via HDMI>DVI cable.


----------



## barrygordon

Be careful that you are not "misadjusting" the edge to compensate for a misadjusted display. First get the display to be correct with the Edge out of the loop feeding the display directly from lets say a BR player with the DV essentials disk (Ideally from an accupel test generator or a similar signal.


I am not sure if you can use the Edge test patterns, need to figure out if the Edge B/C controls are before or after the test patterns. They should be before them so they have no effect on them. If that is the case the Edge test patterns may be all you need.


I did it wrong the first time. When I did it correctly the Edge contrast and brightness where at 0


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/15948544
> 
> 
> For those of you with an Edge paired with a 40" to 52" LCD how would you rate the performance of the Edge vs. the internal processor in your display for broadcast television?
> 
> 
> I have a 46XBR5, a Samsung BDP-2500 and a SA 8300HD. Since the Samsung blu-ray player already has the Reon chip in it, I wouldn't be looking at the Edge for DVD/blu-ray, only something to improve the image from the SA 8300HD.
> 
> 
> I also don't need it as a hub/switcher since the only thing plugged into it would be the SA 8300HD.
> 
> 
> So, I am strictly looking at the Edge's performance with mostly 720p/1080i broadcast television with an occasional 480i basketball/football game sprinkled in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated.



I confess I don't own an LCD (I have a Pioneer plasma), but using the Edge with cable and other sources (laserdisc, SD DVD) I notice an improvement in black level, and perhaps the cable signal is a bit cleaner.


This has a lot to do with how good the internal processor of your AVR/TV is. And even high-dollar outboard VPs can't work miracles. And some solutions are better with film, others with video (I've heard that the Reon chip in the 2500 you have is a bit better with video-based sources, whereas the ABT chip in the Edge is better with film).


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/15980436
> 
> 
> Finally got my Edge that I bought last week all hooked up and so far it's working perfectly. Checking the firmware it's V1.0. Was able to fix overscan. A question for you veterans- was your black level way too high when you first hooked it up to your monitor/TV? I found that I had to lower contrast and brightness because black seemed to be more of a dark gray. My TV is a Panasonic RP CRT connected via HDMI>DVI cable.



Suggest you get 1.1 FW from DVDO website and use the Edge test patterns to adjust brightness and contrast on your display. Then you can adjust as needed per source component.


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15981476
> 
> 
> I confess I don't own an LCD (I have a Pioneer plasma), but using the Edge with cable and other sources (laserdisc, SD DVD) I notice an improvement in black level, and perhaps the cable signal is a bit cleaner.
> 
> 
> This has a lot to do with how good the internal processor of your AVR/TV is. And even high-dollar outboard VPs can't work miracles. And some solutions are better with film, others with video (I've heard that the Reon chip in the 2500 you have is a bit better with video-based sources, whereas the ABT chip in the Edge is better with film).



For situations such as above, can you "pass through" the edge signal from a cable source straight to the plasma/LCD without any processing and use the EDge to process non blue-ray DVD signals?


Must say my satisfaction has gone up a lot since I connected sound through a digital RCA (versus HDMI). Clearly the EDGE has a lot of handshake problems with HDMI that might get fixed in future versions.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/15948544
> 
> 
> For those of you with an Edge paired with a 40" to 52" LCD how would you rate the performance of the Edge vs. the internal processor in your display for broadcast television?
> 
> 
> I have a 46XBR5, a Samsung BDP-2500 and a SA 8300HD. Since the Samsung blu-ray player already has the Reon chip in it, I wouldn't be looking at the Edge for DVD/blu-ray, only something to improve the image from the SA 8300HD.
> 
> 
> I also don't need it as a hub/switcher since the only thing plugged into it would be the SA 8300HD.
> 
> 
> So, I am strictly looking at the Edge's performance with mostly 720p/1080i broadcast television with an occasional 480i basketball/football game sprinkled in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated.



For what it's worth, I found that the video processing in my Samsung 46a750 LCD was better than the Edge. I've since returned the Edge.


----------



## iMbEst

my edge is having some instability problem again. The LED kept on flashing and I can see nothing on my Plasma. Any idea what could be the problem? Shall I send it back for RMA?


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/15981245
> 
> 
> Be careful that you are not "misadjusting" the edge to compensate for a misadjusted display. First get the display to be correct with the Edge out of the loop feeding the display directly from lets say a BR player with the DV essentials disk (Ideally from an accupel test generator or a similar signal.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you can use the Edge test patterns, need to figure out if the Edge B/C controls are before or after the test patterns. They should be before them so they have no effect on them. If that is the case the Edge test patterns may be all you need.
> 
> 
> I did it wrong the first time. When I did it correctly the Edge contrast and brightness where at 0



I had tweaked my TV (Bluray connected direct to TV) with DVE Basics some time ago before installing the Edge. When I checked the Edge's settings upon initial installation brightness and contrast were at 0 but still showed up as dark gray, hence my question. I think I need V1.1 firmware to get the test patterns which I will download soon, although a test signal generator would be nice to have (someday







)


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15982072
> 
> 
> For situations such as above, can you "pass through" the edge signal from a cable source straight to the plasma/LCD without any processing and use the EDge to process non blue-ray DVD signals?
> 
> 
> Must say my satisfaction has gone up a lot since I connected sound through a digital RCA (versus HDMI). Clearly the EDGE has a lot of handshake problems with HDMI that might get fixed in future versions.



I'm still learning about the Edge, as I haven't played with it much. It does have an auto select feature where it communicates with the display to determine what resolution the display wants, then feeds it that. I've found the cable box difficult to get around, as output varies from channel to channel, but if you set the Edge's output to match the input from your source that would function as a "pass-through," as long as you don't alter the EDGE's other settings (brightness, contrast, etc.).


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/15982072
> 
> 
> For situations such as above, can you "pass through" the edge signal from a cable source straight to the plasma/LCD without any processing and use the EDge to process non blue-ray DVD signals?
> 
> 
> Must say my satisfaction has gone up a lot since I connected sound through a digital RCA (versus HDMI). Clearly the EDGE has a lot of handshake problems with HDMI that might get fixed in future versions.



I have no problems with HDMi handshake issues and the 14 HDMi devices in use with my two EDGEs. A couple devices even run through two HDMi switches and an Algolith HDMI FLEA before going through the EDGE. Which then goes through a Denon 3808 and then to my TV.

No handshake issues with that.


----------



## iMbEst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/15983375
> 
> 
> my edge is having some instability problem again. The LED kept on flashing and I can see nothing on my Plasma. Any idea what could be the problem? Shall I send it back for RMA?



could it be due to power supply problem?


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15986342
> 
> 
> I have no problems with HDMi handshake issues and the 14 HDMi devices in use with my two EDGEs. A couple devices even run through two HDMi switches and an Algolith HDMI FLEA before going through the EDGE. Which then goes through a Denon 3808 and then to my TV.
> 
> No handshake issues with that.



Thats very encouraging.


However, I am still in two minds about the Edge overall.


On one hand, it is now working fine, and worth its "wait" in gold. It has allowed me to make SD signals watchable, adds better processing to a 5 yr old plasma and makes it exciting to watch again, even the wife has confessed that the picture is (often) cooler, and it has made A/V connections substantially simpler. Plus its fun to play with. So entertainment return on investment (or E-ROI) is already well more than the 600 bucks I paid for it, in under a month...


On the inevitable other hand; a) Not sure it will add any value to the Kuro that I am adding; 2) after I add the Kuro, how will I split signal and optimize for 2 very different TVs seamlessely? c) the wife won several points on me in the 3 weeks (documented in my earlier posts) when the gadget created horrible sounds, and made TV watching impossible due to video drops. Debugging was irritating, though ultimately rewarding. But points lost to wife ("you paid $600 for ANOTHER device that makes things worse?") have left bruises worse than Holyfield after the Tyson bite. So WAF-return on investment (or W-ROI) is lower than the market after an Obama speech...


Overall, E-ROI trumps W-ROI (especially after 7 years of marriage) so I'm a moderately happy Edge camper


adanny


----------



## mfogarty5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smbsocal* /forum/post/15950297
> 
> 
> I was in your shoes not long ago. I wound up getting VP50 and to be honest the HD & SD from TWC was still unbearable. I looked at possibly getting a Flea but decided against this since Algolith dropped the consumer line. I finally bit the bullet and switched to Dish Network. Since then we haven't had any issues and the picture is so much better. Now when I go to a house with TWC here in NC I cringe at the bad picture.
> 
> 
> From my experience I would say your best bet, if possible, is changing the source of the material rather than trying to fix it. You can only clean up the picture so much with a video processor.



Thanks smbsocal. Unfortunately satellite is not an option at our current residence. There is no line of sight for Dish Network and the placement of a Directv dish has very low WAF so I must use TWC for now.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15981476
> 
> 
> I confess I don't own an LCD (I have a Pioneer plasma), but using the Edge with cable and other sources (laserdisc, SD DVD) I notice an improvement in black level, and perhaps the cable signal is a bit cleaner.
> 
> 
> This has a lot to do with how good the internal processor of your AVR/TV is. And even high-dollar outboard VPs can't work miracles. And some solutions are better with film, others with video (I've heard that the Reon chip in the 2500 you have is a bit better with video-based sources, whereas the ABT chip in the Edge is better with film).



Thanks for the input. It sounds like Edge isn't the right solution to improve broadcast tv on an LCD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15983089
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I found that the video processing in my Samsung 46a750 LCD was better than the Edge. I've since returned the Edge.



Thanks shark. It was your earlier comments in the thread that prompted me to ask if any LCD owners did see improvements with the edge.


It's tough to discern how good a job Edge does when some people are using it with projector's, some with 5 year old plasmas and others mainly using it as an HDMI switch with video processing as a bonus.


All I'm looking for is something to improve broadcast television(mainly 720p/1080i with occasional 480i video) into my Sony 46XBR5.


It looks like the Flea and maybe the vaporware Gefen are the best choices unless I want to take out a home equity line and pick up the Denon 602-CI.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/15986773
> 
> 
> Thanks smbsocal. Unfortunately satellite is not an option at our current residence. There is no line of sight for Dish Network and the placement of a Directv dish has very low WAF so I must use TWC for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. It sounds like Edge isn't the right solution to improve broadcast tv on an LCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks shark. It was your earlier comments in the thread that prompted me to ask if any LCD owners did see improvements with the edge.
> 
> 
> It's tough to discern how good a job Edge does when some people are using it with projector's, some with 5 year old plasmas and others mainly using it as an HDMI switch with video processing as a bonus.
> 
> 
> All I'm looking for is something to improve broadcast television(mainly 720p/1080i with occasional 480i video) into my Sony 46XBR5.
> 
> 
> It looks like the Flea and maybe the vaporware Gefen are the best choices unless I want to take out a home equity line and pick up the Denon 602-CI.



That's the Realta-equipped Denon processor, isn't it? I wouldn't do the home equity thing, either; maybe brown-bag lunch for a while, though. For my part, my Pioneer plasma is the Kuro PRO-111FD, a 9G set (last year) with incredible blacks and one of the best sets out there. I can say that the Edge _is_ feeding my Kuro an improved signal and I can see it. What your or my TV does with that signal is, perhaps, another matter.


It's possible that a given TV can't demonstrate the improvement that a particular processor offers. It may well be that LCD handles a signal differently than plasma or a projector due to the differing technologies. I'm not as technical as many here, but I will suggest you go audition an Edge or any other processor you consider, and mention your concerns. Choose a store with knowledgeable people who can answer questions and offer helpful insight. If an in-store audition isn't possible, be sure you have a good return policy on whatever you get so that if you don't like what you see when you get the new processor home you can return it.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15988309
> 
> 
> That's the Realta-equipped Denon processor, isn't it? I wouldn't do the home equity thing, either; maybe brown-bag lunch for a while, though. For my part, my Pioneer plasma is the Kuro PRO-111FD, a 9G set (last year) with incredible blacks and one of the best sets out there. I can say that the Edge _is_ feeding my Kuro an improved signal and I can see it. What your or my TV does with that signal is, perhaps, another matter.



Your comments intruiged me since I have the same TV you do and was under the impression that the Kuro's VP abilities really couldn't be improved upon all that much.


----------



## SilverFox2

Not very technical i'm afraid but here goes my opinion:-


I have had an Edge for about 3 weeks now and perhaps because i have not auditioned other scalers i am impressed.


My main use is to look at UK SKY Satellite TV both HD and SD and compared with viewing without the Edge it is a really good improvement.


Unfamiliar with USA satellites but our SD is transmitted at 576i but is deinterlaced by the set top box to 576p with the usual problems/ shortcomings this causes.

HD comes in and goes out of the decoder at 1080i.


The PErT works for me and good upscaling is possible even with the lower bitrates on some of the SD channels.


My TV is only 42inch LCD (Toshiba 42XV505) but i see a definite improvement especially on SD where it has definitely ''narrowed the gap'' between SD and HD.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/15983375
> 
> 
> my edge is having some instability problem again. The LED kept on flashing and I can see nothing on my Plasma. Any idea what could be the problem? Shall I send it back for RMA?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iMbEst* /forum/post/15986567
> 
> 
> could it be due to power supply problem?



Enjoy the conversation with yourself and let us know how it plays out


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogarty5* /forum/post/15986773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm looking for is something to improve broadcast television(mainly 720p/1080i with occasional 480i video) into my Sony 46XBR5.



I have heard good things about the flea.... other than that the only suggestion I have for improving broadcast SDTV would be prayer !!










Perhaps a small animal sacrifice........


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilverFox2* /forum/post/15989218
> 
> 
> 
> The PErT works for me and good upscaling is possible even with the lower bitrates on some of the SD channels.



I think you mean "PReP". Which stands for *P*rogressive *ReP*rocessing.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/15989880
> 
> 
> Enjoy the conversation with yourself and let us know how it plays out



Funny...I was thinking the same thing


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Q of BanditZ* /forum/post/15989206
> 
> 
> Your comments intruiged me since I have the same TV you do and was under the impression that the Kuro's VP abilities really couldn't be improved upon all that much.



What I saw with LD and DVD suggests that the Edge pulled more info off the sources. On a Santana LD, the blacks were not as black when I fed the TV directly from a DVL-91 combi-player via S-video. But through the Edge (S-video from the player to the Edge, HDMI from the Edge to the TV) there was a noticeable improvement in blacks (though I wouldn't say it was earth-shaking) which caused colors to pop just a bit more also. And on letterboxed material black bars were blacker. So I think it's that the Kuro is being fed better via the Edge, which is doing some work on the signal before the Kuro gets it.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15992007
> 
> 
> What I saw with LD and DVD suggests that the Edge pulled more info off the sources. On a Santana LD, the blacks were not as black when I fed the TV directly from a DVL-91 combi-player via S-video. But through the Edge (S-video from the player to the Edge, HDMI from the Edge to the TV) there was a noticeable improvement in blacks (though I wouldn't say it was earth-shaking) which caused colors to pop just a bit more also. And on letterboxed material black bars were blacker. So I think it's that the Kuro is being fed better via the Edge, which is doing some work on the signal before the Kuro gets it.



Makes sense.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15992007
> 
> 
> What I saw with LD and DVD suggests that the Edge pulled more info off the sources. On a Santana LD, the blacks were not as black when I fed the TV directly from a DVL-91 combi-player via S-video. But through the Edge (S-video from the player to the Edge, HDMI from the Edge to the TV) there was a noticeable improvement in blacks (though I wouldn't say it was earth-shaking) which caused colors to pop just a bit more also. And on letterboxed material black bars were blacker. So I think it's that the Kuro is being fed better via the Edge, which is doing some work on the signal before the Kuro gets it.



The Edge doesn't improve black levels just by plugging in a device. IRE levels are different on LD than digital video devices. You have to adjust/calibrate your black level.


----------



## SilverFox2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15990960
> 
> 
> I think you mean "PReP". Which stands for *P*rogressive *ReP*rocessing.



I think you are right.


Please accept my apologies, it would seem that not only technically but also grammatically i appear to have problems.


Incidentally does PReP do the same job on your local TV satellite broadcasts ?


----------



## stretch437

there are very rare instances of an actual 480p digital broadcast. prep might do something with 480p. but prep does not apply to most broadcast formats (480i, 720p, 1080i).


it is more likely you might run into a STB that forces all content to be output at 1080p (or occasionally 480p). PReP might help there as well.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15995296
> 
> 
> 
> it is more likely you might run into a STB that forces all content to be output at 1080p (or occasionally 480p). PReP might help there as well.



PReP does not work on 1080p. Some people are forcing 480p out of boxes claiming it looks better.


----------



## SilverFox2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15995296
> 
> 
> there are very rare instances of an actual 480p digital broadcast. prep might do something with 480p. but prep does not apply to most broadcast formats (480i, 720p, 1080i).
> 
> 
> it is more likely you might run into a STB that forces all content to be output at 1080p (or occasionally 480p). PReP might help there as well.



In UK the received SD signal at the HD STB can only be output at 576i via the Scart connection (analogue) but there is choice to output via the STB and then HDMI to 576p, 720p or 1080i.

When on ''auto'' my Edge uses the PReP for the output 576p and 720p and then turns itself off for 1080i if HD broadcast (as indicated by info button).


Many thanks for your reply, the deinterlacing takes place i suspect to make Satellite TV SD difficult to upscale, the SKY HD decoder boxes can thus show a much more obvious difference between SD and HD and therefore more attractive to buy compared with the normal SD STB's.


I know HD is likely to be eventually the norm but during this transition period SKY will need to convince as many people as possible of this advantage, so why allow people with good upscaling equipment to reduce this difference ?


My brief but productive experience with Edge has reinforced the views i have, but other more experienced forum members may disagree ?.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/15992552
> 
> 
> The Edge doesn't improve black levels just by plugging in a device. IRE levels are different on LD than digital video devices. You have to adjust/calibrate your black level.



I haven't noticed any adjustments on the DVL-91 for IRE (not with LD anyway). However, a better black level _is_ there through the Edge vs. direct to the Kuro. I'll have to get back into the menu again to check. But with the difference I see, I'm not sure I need to.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15995834
> 
> 
> PReP does not work on 1080p.



... yet. ; )


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilverFox2* /forum/post/15995916
> 
> 
> ... my Edge uses the PReP for the output 576p and 720p and then turns itself off for 1080i if HD broadcast (as indicated by info button).



720p?



> Quote:
> the deinterlacing takes place i suspect to make Satellite TV SD difficult to upscale, the SKY HD decoder boxes can thus show a much more obvious difference between SD and HD and therefore more attractive to buy compared with the normal SD STB's



I'm a little dubious about this part as well. But you're right I totally forgot about 576p- my bad.


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/15997059
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed any adjustments on the DVL-91 for IRE (not with LD anyway). However, a better black level _is_ there through the Edge vs. direct to the Kuro. I'll have to get back into the menu again to check. But with the difference I see, I'm not sure I need to.



The Edge (or any other VP for that matter) can't do anything to improve absolute black levels. Absolute black level performance is determined at the display. The Kuro can display very near to true black. If you are seeing "darker blacks" with the Edge in-line then the relative levels have changed and it is due to some other factor at play i.e. calibration.


----------



## juancmjr

Downloaded and installed V1.1 today. When switching to Bluray player on HDMI 1 it won't accept a video signal and the Edge freezes with the red LED on. Unplugging the power cord erases settings back to 0. I guess this FW update makes memory volatile, whereas V1.0 was stable. Or, should I try to install the update again? Info says Edge has the new update installed.


----------



## juancmjr

Trying to switch inputs also freezes the Edge. Guess I'll reinstall V1.0 FW. Don't really need the test patterns.


----------



## Kabillyhop

Can anyone clarify for me what the DVDO Edge capabilities are wrt to the optical audio out?


1. *Analog audio in:* Is analog audio converted to digital SPDIF?


2. *Optical or Coax SPDIF in:* Presumably it just switches this to the optical out.


3. *HDMI audio in:* Does it convert MPCM inputs to optical out? What limitations does it have it terms of this conversion? For instance, if it receives MPCM decoded from TrueHD, what does it output on the Optical output?


And one more question - does anyone know where to buy this product in Canada?


Just trying to figure out whether this device would allow me to get another year out of my non-HDMI capable AVM20 processor. Would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kabillyhop* /forum/post/15998122
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Analog audio in:* Is analog audio converted to digital SPDIF?
> 
> 
> 2. *Optical or Coax SPDIF in:* Presumably it just switches this to the optical out.
> 
> 
> 3. *HDMI audio in:* Does it convert MPCM inputs to optical out? What limitations does it have it terms of this conversion? For instance, if it receives MPCM decoded from TrueHD, what does it output on the Optical output?
> 
> 
> And one more question - does anyone know where to buy this product in Canada?



1. Yes


2. Correct


3. In theory, EDGE communicates via EDID to the connected sources to only output Dolby Digital, DTS, or 2 channel PCM so that this audio can in turn be output from the EDGE on the optical output. EDGE does not have any audio decoder built-in so if EDID does not work and you can not force the source to "dumb down" the audio via it's own setup menu, there will be issues getting audio output via the optical output to a connected receiver or processor.


I can't help you on where to purchase in Canada, but you should be able to get it through Amazon...


----------



## SilverFox2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15997293
> 
> 
> 720p?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little dubious about this part as well. But you're right I totally forgot about 576p- my bad.



My mistake, you are quite right, if the SKY HD box is allowed to output at 720p the Edge will not recognise this as being deinterlaced previously from 576i so PReP will not operate (again according to the Edge info button).


Have also checked what happens when 1080i is output via the STB from the 576i input. Again PReP as you would expect does not operate.

Presume that signal deinterlaced (to get the inevitable 576p) then reinterlaced by STB and upscaled to 1080i for this output.

Forums here suspect that even 576i via Scart has been processed like this.


----------



## yenchee

I bought an EDGE a month ago. After I upgrade to 1.20 beta from Larry, the audio will become silence after a while. For a period of time, it will come back and become silence again.

So I roll back to 1.10. But the audio silence still exist. It does not happen before I upgrade to 1.20.

Is there anyone with similar issue?


----------



## Jeroen1000

I posted a similar question elsewhere but since there are a lot technically minded EDGE users here I think I make a better chance figuring this out here.


When I connect the s-video feed from my DVD player to a switch box (and from there to the EDGE) and then connect the optical audio directly to the EDGE, will I then get audio delay issues?


Other thing around for the Wii, component directly into the EDGE but stereo audio L/R will flow through the switchbox.


One final issue is that the Wii and my N64 output analog audio. The EDGE will make this digital, and my amp will make it analog once more. I'm not sure what these extra steps will do, but I bet it would be better to avoid them and connect the audio directly to the amps analog in. Again, I'm afraid whether this will cause audio delays?


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yenchee* /forum/post/16006508
> 
> 
> I bought an EDGE a month ago. After I upgrade to 1.20 beta from Larry, the audio will become silence after a while. For a period of time, it will come back and become silence again.
> 
> So I roll back to 1.10. But the audio silence still exist. It does not happen before I upgrade to 1.20.
> 
> Is there anyone with similar issue?



I just had this issue last night for the first time, as well. When I received it with FW 1.0, I immediately upgraded to 1.1. I hadn't noticed the issue in probably 50 hrs of viewing thus far, but last night it happened. Sometimes it's the DVR's fault and I have to mute/unmute, but it wasn't that. So I power cycled the Edge (via remote) and it came back on.


I'll be keeping my eye (ear) out for whether this is systemic..


----------



## Blacklac

Anybody played with the Sharpness and Detail Enhancement to try and reduce ringing? I know it was suggested to set the Oppo 983's sharpness at -1 to help. I don't really have any test material to try myself.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/16009125
> 
> 
> I just had this issue last night for the first time, as well. When I received it with FW 1.0, I immediately upgraded to 1.1. I hadn't noticed the issue in probably 50 hrs of viewing thus far, but last night it happened. Sometimes it's the DVR's fault and I have to mute/unmute, but it wasn't that. So I power cycled the Edge (via remote) and it came back on.
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping my eye (ear) out for whether this is systemic..



My edge came with 1.1 installed And I have had this problem quite a few times with both my media center and my bluray player - it happens often enuf that I have programmed a "fix" button into my mx-810 for my fiancée and myself!


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeroen1000* /forum/post/16007651
> 
> 
> ...Other thing around for the Wii, component directly into the EDGE but stereo audio L/R will flow through the switchbox ... but I bet it would be better to avoid them and connect the audio directly to the amps analog in. Again, I'm afraid whether this will cause audio delays?



Well if you try it, let us know if you get the delay. I'm sure there are many who would be interested to know what happens, me included.


----------



## Jeroen1000

I will Jason. I'm in the progress of selecting a nice switch box. I might try feeding the EDGE digital audio also. I don't really know how good its DAC's are compared to a dedicated A/D audio converter.


----------



## lyfrok

Hello all, I recently joined the Edge club and really like the visual enhancements it affords for the most part, but then...? For me it really cleaned up my Direct TV/Tivo sd receception to an acceptable degree. It also works fine on improving lesser quality DVDs and getting decent DVDs to look even better too.

But, in purchasing the Edge I thought I would be upgrading from my older DVDO HD on all formats and I didn't. I still need the HD for my laserdisc playback. The Edge only does half the job I had hoped for and fails miserably on the other half. While it does a fine job with deinterlacing, upsampling, and edge and detail enhancement it accenuateds the downside of laserdisc playback; it doesn't stabilize those various unstable picture anomalies that creep up and manifest themselves anywhere near like the HD did and can actually magnify these anomalies in more detail. I found I still have to use the HD as a picture stabilizing preconditioner for my laserdiscs to look good on the Edge, and look good they do. By using the HD and Edge in tandem I get a really nice stable and detailed picture. OH well.


----------



## Randybes

I sent an email on a technical issue on audio drop-outs with the Edge. Has everyone had good luck with fairly quick responses? It has only been a day, but I didn't get an acknowledgement so hopefully it went through.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randybes* /forum/post/16019833
> 
> 
> I sent an email on a technical issue on audio drop-outs with the Edge. Has everyone had good luck with fairly quick responses? It has only been a day, but I didn't get an acknowledgement so hopefully it went through.



I sent them an email and never got a response.


----------



## iove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/16020096
> 
> 
> I sent them an email and never got a response.



It takes them several business days to respond. Thats been my experience.


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/16020096
> 
> 
> I sent them an email and never got a response.



I've had a response within a day each time (three) I've emailed Edge Support.


They've been helpful and provided various firmware's to try out.


In fact, yesterday I got a beta of v74 but it did not cure the flickering problem I have with all HDMI inputs with v1.1 or 1.2.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/16020479
> 
> 
> It takes them several business days to respond. Thats been my experience.



Kind of strange since they introduced this product right here in this forum. By contrast if you have a question about your Audyssey Room EQ the developer of the technology is accessible on these forums just about every day.


----------



## sharkcohen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iove* /forum/post/16020479
> 
> 
> It takes them several business days to respond. Thats been my experience.



I emailed them 3 weeks ago. I'm only providing feedback that was asked for, not knocking DVDO.


----------



## Dundas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/16020096
> 
> 
> I sent them an email and never got a response.



I had the same experience. Sent them an email in December asking about the IR input and never did get a response.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dundas* /forum/post/16023409
> 
> 
> I had the same experience. Sent them an email in December asking about the IR input and never did get a response.



If you're talking about the rear IR input connection and you still need the info PM me an I can send you the PDF file Larry sent to me.


Brian


----------



## barrygordon

What is it you want to know about the EDge's IR input. I will be glad to assist you. You might want to look into the Edge IR utility at my web site www.the-gordons.net as it can genrate all of the Patterns that the edge uses. (remote and discrete)


----------



## LThom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/16020096
> 
> 
> I sent them an email and never got a response.



I have been handling all EDGE support since Feb. 1. If you did not get a response from me, I apologize. I make every effort to be responsive to emails the same day they arrive. One request: if you don't get a response to an email, please try again.


Let me offer a few suggestions for getting support for EDGE.


1. Please contact us via email at this address: [email protected] 

We provide support during normal business days. I make every effort to respond to emails on the day they arrive. Sometimes I need until the next day due to volume or time zones. If you send email on weekends (including Friday evening), you should get a response the following Monday, or Tuesday at the latest.


2. You can get telephone support using this number: 1-866-423-3836. The phone number in the EDGE info screen will be forwarded to this number, but for best results, use this number. However, I encourage email over telephone for support; it provides better record keeping and fewer mistakes.


3. The AVS Forum is not a support forum for EDGE or any DVDO product. I may respond on this forum, but if you have a question or issue and you want a response from our company, please use the email address in #1 above. I also discourage PMs through the AVS Forum. You may not get a response to a PM for days.


The AVS Forum is great as a peer-support resource. But if you have a question about EDGE and you want an answer from our company, please go ahead and send an email. You don't have to limit your email to problems; questions, comments, and suggestions are fine also.


Larry


----------



## Randybes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/16027338
> 
> 
> I have been handling all EDGE support since Feb. 1. If you did not get a response from me, I apologize. I make every effort to be responsive to emails the same day they arrive. One request: if you don't get a response to an email, please try again.
> 
> 
> Let me offer a few suggestions for getting support for EDGE.
> 
> 
> 1. Please contact us via email at this address: [email protected]
> 
> We provide support during normal business days. I make every effort to respond to emails on the day they arrive. Sometimes I need until the next day due to volume or time zones. If you send email on weekends (including Friday evening), you should get a response the following Monday, or Tuesday at the latest.
> 
> 
> 2. You can get telephone support using this number: 1-866-423-3836. The phone number in the EDGE info screen will be forwarded to this number, but for best results, use this number. However, I encourage email over telephone for support; it provides better record keeping and fewer mistakes.
> 
> 
> 3. The AVS Forum is not a support forum for EDGE or any DVDO product. I may respond on this forum, but if you have a question or issue and you want a response from our company, please use the email address in #1 above. I also discourage PMs through the AVS Forum. You may not get a response to a PM for days.
> 
> 
> The AVS Forum is great as a peer-support resource. But if you have a question about EDGE and you want an answer from our company, please go ahead and send an email. You don't have to limit your email to problems; questions, comments, and suggestions are fine also.
> 
> 
> Larry



I will send it again but I did use that email address.


Thanks


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LThom* /forum/post/16027338
> 
> 
> I have been handling all EDGE support since Feb. 1. If you did not get a response from me, I apologize. I make every effort to be responsive to emails the same day they arrive. One request: if you don't get a response to an email, please try again.
> 
> 
> Let me offer a few suggestions for getting support for EDGE.
> 
> 
> 1. Please contact us via email at this address: [email protected]
> 
> We provide support during normal business days. I make every effort to respond to emails on the day they arrive. Sometimes I need until the next day due to volume or time zones. If you send email on weekends (including Friday evening), you should get a response the following Monday, or Tuesday at the latest.
> 
> 
> 2. You can get telephone support using this number: 1-866-423-3836. The phone number in the EDGE info screen will be forwarded to this number, but for best results, use this number. However, I encourage email over telephone for support; it provides better record keeping and fewer mistakes.
> 
> 
> 3. The AVS Forum is not a support forum for EDGE or any DVDO product. I may respond on this forum, but if you have a question or issue and you want a response from our company, please use the email address in #1 above. I also discourage PMs through the AVS Forum. You may not get a response to a PM for days.
> 
> 
> The AVS Forum is great as a peer-support resource. But if you have a question about EDGE and you want an answer from our company, please go ahead and send an email. You don't have to limit your email to problems; questions, comments, and suggestions are fine also.
> 
> 
> Larry



Thanks for the info Larry.


I am having a small issue that I'll probably email you guys about, but overall it's great! I'm Loving the Edge so far!


Tom


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkcohen* /forum/post/16020096
> 
> 
> I sent them an email and never got a response.



Larry has been very responsive to my emails and concerns. I'm sure no response was not on purpose. I'm very impressed with their prompt reply and concern with issues.


----------



## SilverFox2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16031708
> 
> 
> Larry has been very responsive to my emails and concerns. I'm sure no response was not on purpose. I'm very impressed with their prompt reply and concern with issues.



Confirm your findings.


As a very new forum member and EDGE user perhaps my questions to Larry have been easy to answer compared to some but i have found his replies to be detailed, courteous and prompt.


If only all technical support for my other (non Anchor) purchases had been as impressive.....


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/15961409
> 
> 
> Sure with an HDMI distribution amp on the HDMI Audio/Video output from the EDGE you can drive (at least) two displays simultaneously (depending on the DA). EDGE can only output one resolution at a time, but with a universal remote, using discrete codes and macros, you could easily switch between these two displays.



Josh and others. So I am definitely going this route. My installer is recommending a Geffen 1:2 HDMI splitter. will that do the trick? Will I be able to hit one button on the remote and the DVDO through splitter will output a signal for the Plasma and when I switch to the projector, the DVDO will out put the appropriate signal forthe projector?


And are all HDMI splitters ok - would the Geffen be fine?


thanks


----------



## Mike W

I'm in the trial phase of deciding whether to keep my EDGE, which I'm using with a JVC RS20 projector. I had occasion to call Anchor Bay tech support today (via general contact number) about an odd artifact that emerges from using the sharpness and edge enhancement controls on blu-ray. First time around I left a message as there was no answer. I tried calling a few hours later and a tech support person (Ken) answered on the first ring and we discussed the problem. This apparently was something he had not heard reports of before, and he made some suggestions to me for further testing, which I'll try out this weekend. It was a positive, unrushed conversation and I was pleased by how easy it was to get direct tech support.


----------



## tdamocles

Is there a way to do a 'reset' on the Edge? This is in reference to my other thread listed here . It appears that the edge is changing colors when in the chain.


----------



## 7ryder

I am in the process of upgrading my plasma TV and I will be having a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD installed shortly. My AV equipment is all pre-HDMI...so my Integra Research pre/pro handles all of the switching from my Comcast HD-DVR and my Denon DVD-5900 which is not Blu-ray. These are the only video source components in my system.


It looks like the set up would be to insert the EDGE after the pre/pro since the EDGE only has one dedicated component input, the other is only for VGA, right? If so, then I would run the HDMI video feed to the TV since audio still goes through the pre/pro.


So the $699 (amazon.com price) question is would I see an improvement in what is already a great picture or should I just let the TV do its own upconverting to 1080p?


Thanks for your comments.


Chris


----------



## ccotenj

part 1...


nope, there's 2 component inputs that can be used...


i'd put it before the pre-pro... hdmi out of the edge to display, spdif out of the edge to pre-pro...


part 2...


"will you see an improvement to an already great picture"...


well, there's only so much that can be done with broadcast sd sources... and as far as other sources, it's not like the processing in your display sucks...


don't get me wrong... i wouldn't take the edge out of my system... if you are a "tweaker", you can do some useful things with it... that being said, i have a lot more sources than you, and a big part of the "attraction" to the edge is that it simplifies switching immensely... also, the fact that it syncs the audio and video is nice as well, especially if you are especially sensitive to lip-sync issues...


ymmv. i'm sure others will have some input.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *7ryder* /forum/post/16042865
> 
> 
> I am in the process of upgrading my plasma TV and I will be having a Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD installed shortly. My AV equipment is all pre-HDMI...so my Integra Research pre/pro handles all of the switching from my Comcast HD-DVR and my Denon DVD-5900 which is not Blu-ray. These are the only video source components in my system.
> 
> 
> It looks like the set up would be to insert the EDGE after the pre/pro since the EDGE only has one dedicated component input, the other is only for VGA, right? If so, then I would run the HDMI video feed to the TV since audio still goes through the pre/pro.
> 
> 
> So the $699 (amazon.com price) question is would I see an improvement in what is already a great picture or should I just let the TV do its own upconverting to 1080p?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> 
> Chris



I have an Edge and a 111. From my experience the answer is yes, it has improved my picture. I'm not a videophile per se, but I have observed an improvement in black level, especially noticeable with laserdiscs so far; I don't know why, but it's there. And regular cable is a bit cleaner.


----------



## 7ryder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16044510
> 
> 
> part 1...
> 
> 
> nope, there's 2 component inputs that can be used...
> 
> 
> i'd put it before the pre-pro... hdmi out of the edge to display, spdif out of the edge to pre-pro...



Thanks much for the reply. So that I'm clear, you'd use the EDGE to do the video switching and use the pre-pro only for audio? It makes sense since I'd be able to use the lip sync adjustments this way even though my pre-pro doesn't have HDMI.


----------



## barrygordon

Yes you have it correct. You will then someday upgrade to a prepro that has HDMI in and be all set. I use a Cary Cinema11A as my audio processor which has 1.3 HDMI In (A & V, two inputs) along with 8 optical/coaxial/analog. The 11A acts as an Audio Sync, and a video repeater. I feed the 11A audio only on its HDMI input, and drive the Projector directly from the Edge. I believe in seperates to a high degree but within reason. I have a massive 7 channel amp, not mono blocs.


If an input is A/V it goes directly to the Edge. All my A/V sources are either HDMI or component and I use an external component switcher because a have 4 component sources. If an input is Audio only I feed it directly to the Edge, mostly Toslink optical but often duplicate an analog input for zone 2 usage.


The Edge/Cary Cinema 11A is a superb combination providing excellent video processing in the Edge, and superb audio from the 11A.


----------



## Skypalace

I left voicemail and followed up with a detailed email to Larry about some major problems I'm having with my Edge, but when it was working fine I had another problem. I mentioned this in my email also, but thought the community might have thoughts on that part. Here's the relevant portion:


Oh, one more problem, this isn't a new one, this was happening even when everything was working fine, so is probably unrelated. I bought a VGA->RGBHV breakout cable to be able to get my HTPC outputting to the Edge (I used to have a Dwin TV3 projector, which has an outboard scalar, and it had a direct VGA port). The HTPC is set to 720p (1280 x 720 @60Hz) through the nVidia card, but I could not get the Edge to detect any signal whatsoever when I connected it to the Component 2/ RGBHV connectors. Any reason this wouldn't/shouldn't work? This was one of the reasons I bought my Edge, as I needed to have support for all the devices that I had hooked to my previous projector (the Dwin) through its outboard scalars. I didn't worry too much as I haven't yet ceiling-mounted the Planar so still have the Dwin in place, but one I ceiling-mount I'll lose my HTPC output unless I resolve this. Here's the cable I bought (also of course used BNC->RCA adapters on the RGBHV leads):

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## cmangeot

I am using Time Warner Cable. Problem is with 480i signals.

I checked that the cable box sends 480i. Vertical black bar appear when I select 4:3. Then they disappear within 5 to 10 seconds, and the image is as panorama.

Can someone help?

Thanks

Christian.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmangeot* /forum/post/16050367
> 
> 
> I am using Time Warner Cable. Problem is with 480i signals.
> 
> I checked that the cable box sends 480i. Vertical black bar appear when I select 4:3. Then they disappear within 5 to 10 seconds, and the image is as panorama.
> 
> Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Christian.



what do you have your display set on? sounds like it could be possible that the edge is outputting 4:3 correctly, and the display is then stretching it...


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16047216
> 
> 
> Yes you have it correct. You will then someday upgrade to a prepro that has HDMI in and be all set. I use a Cary Cinema11A as my audio processor which has 1.3 HDMI In (A & V, two inputs) along with 8 optical/coaxial/analog. The 11A acts as an Audio Sync, and a video repeater. I feed the 11A audio only on its HDMI input, and drive the Projector directly from the Edge. I believe in seperates to a high degree but within reason. I have a massive 7 channel amp, not mono blocs.
> 
> 
> If an input is A/V it goes directly to the Edge. All my A/V sources are either HDMI or component and I use an external component switcher because a have 4 component sources. If an input is Audio only I feed it directly to the Edge, mostly Toslink optical but often duplicate an analog input for zone 2 usage.
> 
> 
> The Edge/Cary Cinema 11A is a superb combination providing excellent video processing in the Edge, and superb audio from the 11A.



Interesting but I am setting up almost the same setup (still in progress) except with a Halo C2. That doesnt have HDMI in's but I am sending all A/V sound through the Edge to the Halo. Also have some A/V sound going directly to the C2 (just to test) and A/B testing shows absolutely no difference in SQ. So I will probably disconnect that. I have all audio only sound and all analog sound for zone 2 going directly to the Halo.


I have now added a PJ and will be adding a Geffen splitter to feed PJ and TV. Hoping against hopes it works out since native resolution of TV and PJ will undoubtedly be different...


----------



## cmangeot

You are right. Thanks.

I had the problem for a few weeks, since I changed to a Kuro. Just a setting with the Pioneer.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmangeot* /forum/post/16050571
> 
> 
> You are right. Thanks.
> 
> I had the problem for a few weeks, since I changed to a Kuro. Just a setting with the Pioneer.



glad you got it straightened out...










fwiw, i generally use dot by dot on my kuro, unless there's too much random transmission garbage, in which case i'll use full...


----------



## cmangeot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16050631
> 
> 
> glad you got it straightened out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwiw, i generally use dot by dot on my kuro, unless there's too much random transmission garbage, in which case i'll use full...



I was an early adopter of the Sony SXRD and moved to Kuro after the Sony failed. What a difference in display.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/16048629
> 
> 
> I bought a VGA->RGBHV breakout cable to be able to get my HTPC outputting to the Edge... The HTPC is set to 720p (1280 x 720 @60Hz) through the nVidia card, but I could not get the Edge to detect any signal whatsoever when I connected it to the Component 2/ RGBHV connectors. Any reason this wouldn't/shouldn't work?



have you tried outputting different resolutions from the HTPC? are there any known-good timings?


also i'm not sure it matters at all here but i could swear there is some kind of difference between "720p" and "1280 x 720 @ 60 Hz" .


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmangeot* /forum/post/16050703
> 
> 
> I was an early adopter of the Sony SXRD and moved to Kuro after the Sony failed. What a difference in display.



tell me about it... i went from a jvc d-ila set (that totally blew me away when i got it) to the 150fd and it was like going from my old proscan tube set to the jvc...


----------



## Skypalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16051609
> 
> 
> have you tried outputting different resolutions from the HTPC? are there any known-good timings?
> 
> 
> also i'm not sure it matters at all here but i could swear there is some kind of difference between "720p" and "1280 x 720 @ 60 Hz" .



It's 1280 x 720 x 60Hz, the 720p was my own annotation, nothing I selected in the nVidia driver.


The majority of my problems seem fixed with the firmware update (from 1.1) that Larry sent, awesome!


I can now sync the PC, the whole image is shifted to the right though, like 20 or 30 pixels or so, pan and shrink don't help, Underscan lets me see part but not all of the cutoff right side, but of course applies to all inputs. So I guess I need to see if I can tweak output timings of the nVidia card?


----------



## juancmjr

Received the V1 firmware from Larry @ DVDO. Reinstalled it and now my Edge is back in business.







Now that I think about it, those test patterns from V1.1 update might be nice to have...


----------



## kindi_boy

does anyone have any comparison pictures between an upscaled DVD picture and a normal native 1080 blu/hddvd?


am looking for the best possible upscaling device money can buy


----------



## BENN0

For some reason the color saturation on my most used HDMI input (haven't check the other inputs yet) sometimes jumps to +32 or full negative (-96 I think) after turning the unit on and off via the remote.


Has anyone seen seen something like this before?


I've already disconnected the unit from the mains for a few minutes. Haven't done a reset to defaults or re applying the firmware yet.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/16075801
> 
> 
> For some reason the color saturation on my most used HDMI input (haven't check the other inputs yet) sometimes jumps to +32 or full negative (-96 I think) after turning the unit on and off via the remote.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen seen something like this before?
> 
> 
> I've already disconnected the unit from the mains for a few minutes. Haven't done a reset to defaults or re applying the firmware yet.



Havent seen that... but I have seen that the audio delay setting is reset to zero after every power cycle.....


----------



## septim

I have an Onkyo TX-SR805 with HDMI out split between a Kuro 5010 and a AE3000 Panny PJ. I mainly want this to upscale SD cable, SD DVDs, and Netflix through 360. Would the DVDO Edge be $700 better than the Faroudja DCDi processing in the Onkyo?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *septim* /forum/post/16079535
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo TX-SR805 with HDMI out split between a Kuro 5010 and a AE3000 Panny PJ. I mainly want this to upscale SD cable, SD DVDs, and Netflix through 360. Would the DVDO Edge be $700 better than the Faroudja DCDi processing in the Onkyo?



The video processing in the SR805 is not good at all. If you have an SR805, you should disable / bypass its video processing, as your Kuro will do a much better job.


As to whether the Edge is "$700 better" than the processing in your Kuro, that's the subject of some debate. For me, the answer would be no. For most other pre-2008 TVs, the answer would be yes.


----------



## dryden3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/16048629
> 
> 
> I left voicemail and followed up with a detailed email to Larry about some major problems I'm having with my Edge, but when it was working fine I had another problem. I mentioned this in my email also, but thought the community might have thoughts on that part. Here's the relevant portion:
> 
> 
> Oh, one more problem, this isn't a new one, this was happening even when everything was working fine, so is probably unrelated. I bought a VGA->RGBHV breakout cable to be able to get my HTPC outputting to the Edge (I used to have a Dwin TV3 projector, which has an outboard scalar, and it had a direct VGA port). The HTPC is set to 720p (1280 x 720 @60Hz) through the nVidia card, but I could not get the Edge to detect any signal whatsoever when I connected it to the Component 2/ RGBHV connectors. Any reason this wouldn't/shouldn't work? This was one of the reasons I bought my Edge, as I needed to have support for all the devices that I had hooked to my previous projector (the Dwin) through its outboard scalars. I didn't worry too much as I haven't yet ceiling-mounted the Planar so still have the Dwin in place, but one I ceiling-mount I'll lose my HTPC output unless I resolve this. Here's the cable I bought (also of course used BNC->RCA adapters on the RGBHV leads):
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



Skypalace,


i've got the exact same problem here. My DVDO Edge won't "lock onto" a 1280x720 @ 60Hz signal from my HTPC. Later on in this thread, I read you got a beta firmware from DVDO. Is that what fixed it for you?


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16076408
> 
> 
> Havent seen that... but I have seen that the audio delay setting is reset to zero after every power cycle.....



I just updated to the 1.1 firmware... and I'm losing ALL settings on every power cycle (either removing the mains or just hitting the off button on the remote.) I've lost two iterations of renaming my inputs at this point. Not too impressed at the moment.


Kevin


----------



## KMR

I hooked my Xbox 360 up to the Edge through component and have it going through HDMI to my receiver, which in turn is sending another HDMI to my projector.


I kept having a dimming effect on my Xbox today (like when the system is idle for several minutes). Any idea what might be causing it? It kept dimming every couple of minutes and would last for about a second or two.


----------



## David_MSP

I am receiving my new Edge on Monday and was wondering if there's any way to tell which firmware the unit has without hooking it up to a display. I would prefer to get the firmware updated, if necessary, before the unit gets too comfortable in its new home.


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_MSP* /forum/post/16094883
> 
> 
> I am receiving my new Edge on Monday and was wondering if there's any way to tell which firmware the unit has without hooking it up to a display. I would prefer to get the firmware updated, if necessary, before the unit gets too comfortable in its new home.



yeah, hook it up to your computer...


----------



## David_MSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/16095448
> 
> 
> yeah, hook it up to your computer...



Thank you. I'll do that right away.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/16081044
> 
> 
> The video processing in the SR805 is not good at all. If you have an SR805, you should disable / bypass its video processing, as your Kuro will do a much better job.



I own the above equipment and can attest to that. The 805's analog to digital conversion is incredibly disappointing. Playstation2 via component was unwatchable. The edge handles analog sources much better...


----------



## Franin

I've finally set my DVDO Edge up last night and have to say im quite impressed with it. Im going to cinemascope direction very soon and have to admit I love the idea of the seperate HDMI Audio and HDMI Video/audio. I was a bit worried that it woud not pass DTS HD MA and Dolby True HD but all was good. Cant wait to begin Cinemascope.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/15929050
> 
> 
> But it has also bugs/issues:
> 
> 
> 4. annoying animations when chaning aspect ratio



There is nothing annoying about the animations when changing aspect ratios!!!


The animation shows you exactly what the Edge is doing to your picture when you press each aspect ratio button!


----------



## Franin

I have the JVC HD1/RS1 and have all my components going through the DVDO EDGE. I've noticed that my output is always 1080i on my projector and the DVDO edge even when I play a BD knowing that it is 1080p. I had to force 1080p but then noticed when demoing a SD movie with a HD DVD player which scaled up to 1080p/24 the picture was jumping frame by frame. I basically had to put my DVDO output to Auto for it to work but still on proj info and the DVDO edge info it comes out 1080i. Am I missing something here?


----------



## TKNice

Anyone else wish there was a power button? Every once in a while my colors will go green and/or get all messed up. I'm not sure what's causing this and I'm hoping it will be fixed with a firmware upgrade. Resetting the unit fixes the problem, though unplugging from the back is a pain.


Anyone others seeing this?


Tom


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16098025
> 
> 
> Anyone else wish there was a power button? Every once in a while my colors will go green and/or get all messed up. I'm not sure what's causing this and I'm hoping it will be fixed with a firmware upgrade. Resetting the unit fixes the problem, though unplugging from the back is a pain.
> 
> 
> Anyone others seeing this?
> 
> 
> Tom



I had this issue when my Edge was plugged into my 1920x1200 Gateway 24" display using HDMI and Edge Output setting was on Auto. Selecting 1080P 60Hz for Output on the Edge fixed it and never happened again. So, if you haven't already, try selecting an output other than Auto.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16098025
> 
> 
> Anyone else wish there was a power button? Every once in a while my colors will go green and/or get all messed up. I'm not sure what's causing this and I'm hoping it will be fixed with a firmware upgrade. Resetting the unit fixes the problem, though unplugging from the back is a pain.
> 
> 
> Anyone others seeing this?
> 
> 
> Tom



If I have it, I use the Remote to switch off/on and it is away...


best regards


maier2505


----------



## cmangeot

I am using Time Warner Cable, Pioneer Kuro and EDGE.

Cable Box is sending 480i/1080i.

After properly setting Kuro, watching a 480i signal gave the two expected black pillars.

Now if I switch to a 1080i and then back to a 480i those pillars turn grey, and I can't find anyway to get them to turn black anymore.

What I am doing wrong?

P.S. I recall having the same problem with my old VP30.

Thanks

Christian


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16098003
> 
> 
> I have the JVC HD1/RS1 and have all my components going through the DVDO EDGE. I've noticed that my output is always 1080i on my projector and the DVDO edge even when I play a BD knowing that it is 1080p. I had to force 1080p but then noticed when demoing a SD movie with a HD DVD player which scaled up to 1080p/24 the picture was jumping frame by frame. I basically had to put my DVDO output to Auto for it to work but still on proj info and the DVDO edge info it comes out 1080i. Am I missing something here?



Probably the best setting would be to force 1080p output on the Edge to your pj, send native signals to the Edge whenever possible, and turn 1:1 framelock on (I'm assuming the RS1 accepts 1080p50, p60 and 1080p24).


1080p24 conversion of DVD by the HD DVD player is suspect. I know that on my XA2 it didn't work well and was jerky. You are better off sending 480i/p for DVD to the Edge and allowing it to do the conversion.


With framelock on, Edge will output the same frame/field rate as the input. For 480i60, it will output 1080p60. For 1080p24 input, it will output 1080p24. To force the Edge to convert 480i60 from DVD to 1080p24, you'll need to set Edge to 1080p24 output and toggle 1:1 framerate OFF.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16098655
> 
> 
> Probably the best setting would be to force 1080p output on the Edge to your pj, send native signals to the Edge whenever possible, and turn 1:1 framelock on (I'm assuming the RS1 accepts 1080p50, p60 and 1080p24).
> 
> 
> 1080p24 conversion of DVD by the HD DVD player is suspect. I know that on my XA2 it didn't work well and was jerky. You are better off sending 480i/p for DVD to the Edge and allowing it to do the conversion.
> 
> 
> With framelock on, Edge will output the same frame/field rate as the input. For 480i60, it will output 1080p60. For 1080p24 input, it will output 1080p24. To force the Edge to convert 480i60 from DVD to 1080p24, you'll need to set Edge to 1080p24 output and toggle 1:1 framerate OFF.




Thankyou for that.









I do have another question what happens when I play HD DVD and BD? Some BD were 1080P but still came out 1080i.I thought the Edge would of picked that up and outputed 1080p set at Auto. So I have to set it 1080p/24 what does the edge do to a BD/HD DVD that is inputting 1080p to Edge?


Sorry for the ignorant question but this is the first time i've come aquainted with a seperate video processor.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16094179
> 
> 
> I just updated to the 1.1 firmware... and I'm losing ALL settings on every power cycle (either removing the mains or just hitting the off button on the remote.) I've lost two iterations of renaming my inputs at this point. Not too impressed at the moment.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Same exact thing happened to me. If you still have it, reinstall the original firmware that came with your Edge. You will lose the Advanced Settings category which includes the test patterns (if those matter to you) but it will work, including keeping your settings and input names. Contact Edge support to see if they can send you the original firmware if you don't have it. Takes a few days but that's what I did. Good luck.


Did have a glitch yesterday. While watching a soccer game in SD I switched to an HD channel for a moment and then switched back and the color was predominantly purple. Switching inputs on the Edge solved the problem. A few days ago while testing out SD HBO the video would get some sort of static noise along the lower third of the image, then video would cut out and come back repeatedly. Haven't had that happen before and definitely didn't happen before I put the Edge in my system.


----------



## tdamocles

At one time I could set the Edge to 4:3 on SD content and if I turn it to HD content it would display it correctly at 16:9. Since I did the firmware update it does not do it correctly....How do I get it to work again?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16098718
> 
> 
> Thankyou for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have another question what happens when I play HD DVD and BD? Some BD were 1080P but still came out 1080i.I thought the Edge would of picked that up and outputed 1080p set at Auto. So I have to set it 1080p/24 what does the edge do to a BD/HD DVD that is inputting 1080p to Edge?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ignorant question but this is the first time i've come aquainted with a seperate video processor.



The Edge set for Auto on the output will result in 1080p60 output from the Edge if your display (pj) advertises that as the preferred resolution via EDID communication with Edge. If it does not, you may have to set the output on the Edge manually.


The output from the HD DVD player will typically happen the same way. However, many of the Toshiba HD DVD players seem to end up outputting either 1080p60 or 1080i for whatever reason even if the downstream component advertises via EDID that 1080p24 is preferrable. In fact, with HD DVD, 1080i probably is preferrable as this is the true "native" disc resolution even for film sources. 1080p24 output from HD DVD will require the player to do 1080i->1080p24 conversion. You are probably better off letting Edge do that.


With BD film sources, the native on the disc is 1080p24 so you should use that input to the Edge. BD video sources (concerts, documentaries) will be 1080i native so use that input to Edge if possible.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16099419
> 
> 
> In fact, with HD DVD, 1080i probably is preferrable as this is the true "native" disc resolution even for film sources.



How do you figure 1080i is native for film sources?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16099599
> 
> 
> How do you figure 1080i is native for film sources?



It's not that 1080i is native for film sources, it's that 1080i is native for HD DVD. It ends up just like a broadcast film source where deinterlacing to 1080p24 is necessary. That is a distinction b/w HDDVD and BD media. BD film sources are encoded as 1080p24. HDDVD film sources are encoded as 1080i.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16099801
> 
> 
> It's not that 1080i is native for film sources, it's that 1080i is native for HD DVD. It ends up just like a broadcast film source where deinterlacing to 1080p24 is necessary. That is a distinction b/w HDDVD and BD media. BD film sources are encoded as 1080p24. HDDVD film sources are encoded as 1080i.



Absolute rubbish!


99% of HD DVD movies are 24p with 3:2 pull-down flags (for 1080p60) and all good HD-DVD players just ignore the 3:2 pull-down flags and output 24p!


PS. I have never ever seen any of my 80 HD DVD's output and anything less than 1080p24 from my LG BH200 SuperBlu Player.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16099801
> 
> 
> it's that 1080i is native for HD DVD.



You've got some source referencing to do on that one.


----------



## cpc

Has anybody switched from a VP50 to an EDGE? I am not going to be using a projector for a while now and my VP50 is sitting idle. I am thinking of "downgrading" to the EDGE, if I even need it. I will use a plasma tv for a while, and if and when I get back into front projection, I was thinking a DVDO EDGE would do me for the de-interlacing/scaling and anamorphic lens work. Anybody 'downgraded' like this? Were you happy? ....or, did you go back to the VP50 or up to the VP50 Pro instead?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16099840
> 
> 
> You've got some source referencing to do on that one.




This isn't the thread for this. Believe it or not or do your own research. It's a niche format at this point anyway.


Same response to djos.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16099945
> 
> 
> This isn't the thread for this. Believe it or not or do your own research. It's a niche format at this point anyway.
> 
> 
> Same response to djos.



No, if you want to post BS, the least you can do is try to prove it!


----------



## barrygordon

I did, actually from a VP50 PRO and the Edge fills my needs quite well. I really wanted the separate HDMI audio feed otherwise I just would have stayed with the VP50 PRO


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16099819
> 
> 
> 99% of HD DVD movies are 24p with 3:2 pull-down flags



That is correct. The vast majority of HD DVDs were encoded as 1080p/23.976 with the appropriate flags for 2:3 pulldown. Checking the disc files on a PC will prove this.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16099094
> 
> 
> Same exact thing happened to me. If you still have it, reinstall the original firmware that came with your Edge. You will lose the Advanced Settings category which includes the test patterns (if those matter to you) but it will work, including keeping your settings and input names. Contact Edge support to see if they can send you the original firmware if you don't have it. Takes a few days but that's what I did. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Did have a glitch yesterday. While watching a soccer game in SD I switched to an HD channel for a moment and then switched back and the color was predominantly purple. Switching inputs on the Edge solved the problem. A few days ago while testing out SD HBO the video would get some sort of static noise along the lower third of the image, then video would cut out and come back repeatedly. Haven't had that happen before and definitely didn't happen before I put the Edge in my system.



Thanks... I did save a copy of the 1.0 firmware before installing 1.1 so I should be able to revert back. Before I go backwards I'm going to try re-installing 1.1 to see if there is any change in behavior. I've had several total lock-ups today that forced me to remove and reapply power. I may also try explicitly selecting the output format instead of the auto setting (which is the default that keeps getting set.)


It's strange how the 1.0 firmware pretty much chugged along without incident for several months and after 'upgrading' to 1.1 I'm lucky to get it to run for several *hours* without messing up. Must be something about my particular unit or maybe there was some glitch during the upgrade that didn't complain but also didn't work 100% correctly.


Kevin


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16099945
> 
> 
> This isn't the thread for this. Believe it or not or do your own research. It's a niche format at this point anyway.
> 
> 
> Same response to djos.



You've posted so much good VP stuff you deserve a pass on this slip - but not with that tone.


----------



## cpcat

Alright. Here:

http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/....php?p=7434559 


And you can sift through this but beware it's tainted by the HDDVD vs. BD format war. I was initially an HDDVD supporter BTW (so there's no reason for me to be biased against HDDVD):

http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/...d.php?t=660193 



I guess the difference was that I was here and paid attention to all of this and you guys didn't?


You can't get 1080p24 "straight form the disc" with HDDVD. Don't you think there's a reason that BD offered 1080p24 from the beginning and HDDVD took so long to even allow it? Why the delay if it were so "easy"?


----------



## cpcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16099980
> 
> 
> No, if you want to post BS, the least you can do is try to prove it!



BTW djos I expect an apology for your insults. They are uncalled for.


----------



## cpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16100009
> 
> 
> I did, actually from a VP50 PRO and the Edge fills my needs quite well. I really wanted the separate HDMI audio feed otherwise I just would have stayed with the VP50 PRO



Thanks for the feedback. The switch over would only give me cash if I unloaded the VP50 and SDI card, and the SDI dvd player. Hard to do since my SDI'd Panny CP72 is such a finely tuned peice







(Gary M's special recipe)...so I may just stick with the VP50... At least I have some options. Other thing is, now that I think about it. I may end up with more than one display needing a vp, so I may be better to keep the VP50 and get the edge for the second display. I'll have to wait and see what I get display wise.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16100433
> 
> 
> BTW djos I expect an apology for your insults. They are uncalled for.



Im not apologising to you - you cant even post accurate information!


I strongly suggest you read *Page 32* of the * "Requirements Specification

for HD DVD Video Application" * document, section "*5.2.1 Video Source Standards and Resolutions*" where is specifically states:



> Quote:
> *5.2.1 Video Source Standards and Resolutions
> 
> Functional Requirements:*
> 
> *1)* Source content including film/telecine content, progressive video, or interlaced video in native format,
> 
> frame rate, and aspect ratio.
> 
> *2)* Support for video source resolutions up to 1920x1080 and frame rates up to 60p.
> 
> *3)* Support for lower resolutions (e.g. SD, SIF, CIF).
> 
> Key Performance Requirements:
> 
> 
> 1) In the case of 60 Hz region, 3:2 pull down flag is mandatory for movie (film content), which means that synchronization between video, audio, sub-picture, and advanced objects follows 60 Hz vertical synchronization signal.
> 
> 
> 2) In the case of 24p source content, when the 3:2 pull down flag is used for 60 Hz region, picture level encoding is performed on a frame-basis. In addition, such 24p elementary video streams can be converted during content creation (authoring) to corresponding 50 Hz elementary video streams.
> 
> 
> 3) The encoded frame rate of primary video and secondary video shall be 60 Hz for 60 Hz region and
> 
> 50 Hz for 50 Hz region.



Feel free to continue reading the next table:



> Quote:
> *Key Performance Requirements (5.2.1):*
> 
> 
> 4) Source picture resolutions, frame rates, and aspect ratios for 60 Hz Regions:
> 
> *Table 5.2.1.1
> 
> Horizontal / Vertical / Encoded Frame Rate / Aspect Ratio*
> 1920 1080 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9
> 
> 1440 1080 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9
> 
> 1280 1080 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9
> 
> 960 1080 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9
> 
> 1280 720 59.94 (*Note 2) 16:9
> 
> 720 480 59.94 (*Note 2) 16:9
> 
> 704 480 59.94 (*Note 2) 16:9
> 
> 720 480 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9/4:3
> 
> 704 480 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9/4:3
> 
> 544 480 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9/4:3
> 
> 480 480 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9/4:3
> 
> 352 480 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9/4:3
> 
> 352 240 29.97 (*Note 1) 16:9/4:3
> 
> *Note 1: 59.94i, 29.97p, and 23.976p with 3:2 pull-down
> 
> *Note 2: 59/94p and 23.976p with 3:2 pull-down



I await your apology for being flat out wrong!


----------



## cpcat

This is why I didn't want to do this in the first place. It's OT and I'm not going any further with it. Read/research yourself if you are interested in the details would be my advice.


I'd recommend that for the purposes of the Edge or other video processors those with HD DVD players realize that effectively 1080i is the "native" signal from HD DVD for both film and video sources. _1080p24 output will require a deinterlacing step in the player_. If you feel the player does better deinterlacing, use it. If you feel the Edge (or other VP) will do a better job, output 1080i.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16100246
> 
> 
> Thanks... I did save a copy of the 1.0 firmware before installing 1.1 so I should be able to revert back. Before I go backwards I'm going to try re-installing 1.1 to see if there is any change in behavior. I've had several total lock-ups today that forced me to remove and reapply power. I may also try explicitly selecting the output format instead of the auto setting (which is the default that keeps getting set.)
> 
> 
> It's strange how the 1.0 firmware pretty much chugged along without incident for several months and after 'upgrading' to 1.1 I'm lucky to get it to run for several *hours* without messing up. Must be something about my particular unit or maybe there was some glitch during the upgrade that didn't complain but also didn't work 100% correctly.
> 
> 
> Kevin



It is strange. When you do reinstall V1.1 post your findings. I'd be curious if it was a poorly done installation on my part, or a buggy update.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16100725
> 
> 
> This is why I didn't want to do this in the first place. It's OT and I'm not going any further with it. Read/research yourself if you are interested in the details would be my advice.
> 
> 
> I'd recommend that for the purposes of the Edge or other video processors those with HD DVD players realize that effectively 1080i is the "native" signal from HD DVD for both film and video sources. _1080p24 output will require a deinterlacing step in the player_. If you feel the player does better deinterlacing, use it. If you feel the Edge (or other VP) will do a better job, output 1080i.



cpcat, you started the "HD DVD is 1080i" BS and you've been conclusively shown to be wrong so just drop it!


Trying to dodge being wrong by saying it's OT is just a spurious and lame excuse to avoid maning up and admiting you are wrong!


----------



## cpcat

You are absolutely correct djos. I'll now be leaving it to more knowledgeable folks like you.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16100725
> 
> _1080p24 output will require a deinterlacing step in the player_.



It is true that the Toshiba XA-2 at one time did an intermediate interlacing/de-interlacing step in the player. Perhaps that is where you became confused. That was subsequently fixed in firmware. It first came to light in an infamous thread here when de-interlacing artifacts were noticed in the Vatican steps scene of Mission Impossible III. However the following is not true.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16099801
> 
> 
> it's that 1080i is native for HD DVD.



1080p is native to HD-DVD. BTW, it has a dash (-). HD DVD includes both HD-DVD and Blu-ray.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16100891
> 
> 
> 1080p is native to HD-DVD. BTW, it has a dash (-). HD DVD includes both HD-DVD and Blu-ray.



Good information about the resolution.


But...


I was quite sure it was "HD DVD" and "Blu-ray", not HD-DVD. Hence the AvsForum section titled:


Blu-ray & HD DVD Area


----------



## Franin

How many of you guys have your DVDO EDGE contolled by Pronto or other Universal remotes that have Wifi and extenders? The reason being I find that at times going though the extender and the back of the Dvdo Edge IR jack the unit becomes unresponsive.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16101164
> 
> 
> I was quite sure it was "HD DVD" and "Blu-ray", not HD-DVD. Hence the AvsForum section titled:
> 
> 
> Blu-ray & HD DVD Area



I think were all at a stage now we know what were talking about and not really worry about how it's written.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16101166
> 
> 
> How many of you guys have your DVDO EDGE contolled by Pronto or other Universal remotes that have Wifi and extenders? The reason being I find that at times going though the extender and the back of the Dvdo Edge IR jack the unit becomes unresponsive.



G'day Frank, Im running mine thru the rear 3.5mm IR jack from my old URC MRF-250 RF-IR BaseStation and it is pretty reliable most of the time (remote is URC MX-810).


Any issues I do have are due to the 250 being the old "BroadBand" RF and my remote being the newer "NarrowBand" RF - I plan to replace the 25 with the newer and more capable MRF-350 at some point.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16101320
> 
> 
> G'day Frank, Im running mine thru the rear 3.5mm IR jack from my old URC MRF-250 RF-IR BaseStation and it is pretty reliable most of the time (remote is URC MX-810).
> 
> 
> Any issues I do have are due to the 250 being the old "BroadBand" RF and my remote being the newer "NarrowBand" RF - I plan to replace the 25 with the newer and more capable MRF-350 at some point.



Thanks djos. I find it annoying at times it works and then it just doesn't and have to rip out the old remote to get into the menu system. I copied the IR codes that were downloadable through PDF.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16100891
> 
> 
> BTW, it has a dash (-). HD DVD includes both HD-DVD and Blu-ray.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16101164
> 
> 
> I was quite sure it was "HD DVD" and "Blu-ray", not HD-DVD. Hence the AvsForum section titled:
> 
> 
> Blu-ray & HD DVD Area





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16101259
> 
> 
> I think were all at a stage now we know what were talking about and not really worry about how it's written.



Fair enough but if we are going to start telling people how to spell we should know how ourselves...


I spent 5 minutes double checking because I wanted to be sure. If HD-DVD is correct I want to know because then I have been wrong for 2 plus years.


----------



## JoshA

According to the Toshiba spec sheets the format has always been "HD DVD", not "HD-DVD". Although I don't think using HD-DVD makes people think of some other format, other than HD DVD. I have been guilty of using the "-" and even Toshiba does so on their website in some locations. Not that any of this is really important anyways...


HD-A1 (at the beginning): http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpasse...hd-a1_spec.pdf 

HD-A35 (at the end): http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpasse...D-A35_spec.pdf 


And I have never heard that 1080i is the native resolution for HD DVDs, actually sspears (Stacey Spears from Microsoft) is the one that told me that they were mostly 1080p-24.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16101443
> 
> 
> Thanks djos. I find it annoying at times it works and then it just doesn't and have to rip out the old remote to get into the menu system. I copied the IR codes that were downloadable through PDF.



try learning the codes from your edge remote instead? If there is no difference i'd blame your rf part of the system as they can be a bit flaky depending on the location of the antenna and general rf interferance.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/16102003
> 
> 
> And I have never heard that 1080i is the native resolution for HD DVDs, actually sspears (Stacey Spears from Microsoft) is the one that told me that they were mostly 1080p-24.



Yeah I had always thought that both HD DVD and Blu-ray were 1080p/24fps as well.


Aren't SD DVD encoded at 24fps as well, hence the need for 3:2 pulldown features on players? I assume 480i/24fps if that is possible.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16102015
> 
> 
> try learning the codes from your edge remote instead? If there is no difference i'd blame your rf part of the system as they can be a bit flaky depending on the location of the antenna and general rf interferance.



Yes I just did I see how it goes.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/16098655
> 
> 
> Probably the best setting would be to force 1080p output on the Edge to your pj, send native signals to the Edge whenever possible, and turn 1:1 framelock on (I'm assuming the RS1 accepts 1080p50, p60 and 1080p24).
> 
> 
> 1080p24 conversion of DVD by the HD DVD player is suspect. I know that on my XA2 it didn't work well and was jerky. You are better off sending 480i/p for DVD to the Edge and allowing it to do the conversion.
> 
> 
> With framelock on, Edge will output the same frame/field rate as the input. For 480i60, it will output 1080p60. For 1080p24 input, it will output 1080p24. To force the Edge to convert 480i60 from DVD to 1080p24, you'll need to set Edge to 1080p24 output and toggle 1:1 framerate OFF.




Thankyou cpcat it worked well.







Just tried it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16097175
> 
> 
> there is nothing annoying about the animations when changing aspect ratios!!!
> 
> 
> The animation shows you exactly what the edge is doing to your picture when you press each aspect ratio button!



+1


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16102052
> 
> 
> Yeah I had always thought that both HD DVD and Blu-ray were 1080p/24fps as well.
> 
> 
> Aren't SD DVD encoded at 24fps as well, hence the need for 3:2 pulldown features on players? I assume 480i/24fps if that is possible.



no.


i think the word "encoded" is getting misused a lot here.


if it were on topic i would try to be more helpful. but the most helpful i could be for people looking for information on the edge is to quit taking up space with posts that contain no information about the edge.


----------



## tke743

Question. Beta firmware 1.20 has been mentioned, does anyone know what this will change/address? Increase the 1080p24 abilities? 1080p60 --> 1080p24, please!!


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16100756
> 
> 
> It is strange. When you do reinstall V1.1 post your findings. I'd be curious if it was a poorly done installation on my part, or a buggy update.



I tried reinstalling two different ways...


1) repeating the same procedure using the *.abt file. I'm actually using a Macbook Pro running Windows in a VMware virtual machine, but deleting the existing file and copying the new one to the Edge attached usb 'drive' seems to work fine. One thing that I did find curious (not sure if this has been covered elsewhere) is that the 1.1 file I put on the machine is reportedly 383K, but the 1.1 file that I delete from edge is showing up as 462K. Interesting.


2) to eliminate the possibility that the VM was somehow introducing a subtle glitch I also tried the Macintosh updater executable version of the 1.1 upgrade.


Both of these attempts yielded the same end result - settings in 1.1 for me do not survive any power bounce (either pulling the plug or just using the buttons on the remote.) I've also had the unit just lock up and stop responding at all to the remote. Sometimes this happens when I'm trying to select a different input, but it also locks up on its own when I'm not trying to do anything but watch a program.


The possibility that I have a hardware issue is increasing... somehow the 1.0 firmware just didn't reveal it - although I haven't tried reverting to 1.0 yet to see if there is now some problem for me even with that version. I can't believe that the behavior that I'm observing was somehow overlooked by all the beta testers before 1.1 was released.


Kevin


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/16106282
> 
> 
> Question. Beta firmware 1.20 has been mentioned, does anyone know what this will change/address? Increase the 1080p24 abilities? 1080p60 --> 1080p24, please!!



I haven't heard anything about particular features, but I have heard that the way that settings are stored is being changed to a way that should survive future firmware updates.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16106694
> 
> 
> I tried reinstalling two different ways...
> 
> 
> 1) repeating the same procedure using the *.abt file. I'm actually using a Macbook Pro running Windows in a VMware virtual machine, but deleting the existing file and copying the new one to the Edge attached usb 'drive' seems to work fine. One thing that I did find curious (not sure if this has been covered elsewhere) is that the 1.1 file I put on the machine is reportedly 383K, but the 1.1 file that I delete from edge is showing up as 462K. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 2) to eliminate the possibility that the VM was somehow introducing a subtle glitch I also tried the Macintosh updater executable version of the 1.1 upgrade.
> 
> 
> Both of these attempts yielded the same end result - settings in 1.1 for me do not survive any power bounce (either pulling the plug or just using the buttons on the remote.) I've also had the unit just lock up and stop responding at all to the remote. Sometimes this happens when I'm trying to select a different input, but it also locks up on its own when I'm not trying to do anything but watch a program.
> 
> 
> The possibility that I have a hardware issue is increasing... somehow the 1.0 firmware just didn't reveal it - although I haven't tried reverting to 1.0 yet to see if there is now some problem for me even with that version. I can't believe that the behavior that I'm observing was somehow overlooked by all the beta testers before 1.1 was released.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Maybe we should have been beta testers







. Could be that we both have units from the same manufacturing batch that have some bad components in them, if that is the case. I have a Windows Vista laptop that I used to install the update.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16108124
> 
> 
> Maybe we should have been beta testers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Could be that we both have units from the same manufacturing batch that have some bad components in them, if that is the case. I have a Windows Vista laptop that I used to install the update.



Larry from DVDO sent me the 1.20 beta to see if it helped any... and it wouldn't complete the install. This one's gonna have to go back to the mothership for service.


Kevin


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16108494
> 
> 
> Larry from DVDO sent me the 1.20 beta to see if it helped any... and it wouldn't complete the install. This one's gonna have to go back to the mothership for service.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Kevin, I thought the same thing, it needs a few more minutes to install while the green LED is flashing, unlike the previous firmwares.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16108553
> 
> 
> Kevin, I thought the same thing, it needs a few more minutes to install while the green LED is flashing, unlike the previous firmwares.



Mine flashes back and forth from green to red for a minute or two, and then just sticks on red. I've left it sit like that for >15 minutes. From that point it behaves mostly like a brick.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16108570
> 
> 
> Mine flashes back and forth from green to red for a minute or two, and then just sticks on red. I've left it sit like that for >15 minutes. From that point it behaves mostly like a brick.



Ok, doesn't sound good than....


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16108577
> 
> 
> Ok, doesn't sound good than....



Yep. I just flashed it back to 1.0 to make do until I receive further instructions from ABT.


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16108570
> 
> 
> From that point it behaves mostly like a brick.



It doesn't respond?



The manual states:


What does the color of the Status LED on EDGE mean?

EDGE power LED color table:
LED Description
Off Standby Mode

Red No Signal Received

Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue EDGE is processing the input

If you do a full blown reset(hold reset button for 10 seconds) it will blink like crazy for a while.


I also tried the v1.2 and after disconnecting the pc from the Edge it does blink like crazy for a while.....You got to wait it out.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/16110692
> 
> 
> It doesn't respond?
> 
> 
> 
> The manual states:
> 
> 
> What does the color of the Status LED on EDGE mean?
> 
> EDGE power LED color table:
> LED Description
> Off Standby Mode
> 
> Red No Signal Received
> 
> Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received
> 
> Blue EDGE is processing the input
> 
> If you do a full blown reset(hold reset button for 10 seconds) it will blink like crazy for a while.
> 
> 
> I also tried the v1.2 and after disconnecting the pc from the Edge it does blink like crazy for a while.....You got to wait it out.




Seeing what some of you guys are going through im glad my was already updated when I purchased it.


----------



## HT Nut

Two Edge units on order. From reading this, I think I will be quite pleased feeding my large screen DLPs.


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/16110692
> 
> 
> It doesn't respond?
> 
> 
> 
> The manual states:
> 
> 
> What does the color of the Status LED on EDGE mean?
> 
> EDGE power LED color table:
> LED Description
> Off Standby Mode
> 
> Red No Signal Received
> 
> Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received
> 
> Blue EDGE is processing the input
> 
> If you do a full blown reset(hold reset button for 10 seconds) it will blink like crazy for a while.
> 
> 
> I also tried the v1.2 and after disconnecting the pc from the Edge it does blink like crazy for a while.....You got to wait it out.



While you were 'waiting it out', was the LED still blinking? Mine blinks for a minute or two and then stops and stays on red. All of the upgrade instructions I've read suggest that once it stops blinking it should be good to go. The printed interpretation of "No Signal Received" doesn't really seem to make sense here - all of the signals are still as live as when I started the upgrade (unless there is some HDCP handshake that is in the process of being renegotiated.) Do you really think that there is something useful going on after 15 minutes of solid red?


Also... if it was a matter of 'waiting it out', I would have thought that Larry at ABT would have told me to just be patient instead of asking for my serial number to begin the service process.


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16111364
> 
> 
> Do you really think that there is something useful going on after 15 minutes of solid red?



Mine also stopped at solid red. I just powered down the unit with the remote. Were you able to power it down after the solid red?


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16111364
> 
> 
> Do you really think that there is something useful going on after 15 minutes of solid red?



Okay, I see that you have a problem with losing settings....Mine updated the same way as you but with no problems......


----------



## GKevinK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/16111478
> 
> 
> Mine also stopped at solid red. I just powered down the unit with the remote. Were you able to power it down after the solid red?



Not with the remote. Pulling the power cord worked.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/16111531
> 
> 
> Okay, I see that you have a problem with losing settings....Mine updated the same way as you but with no problems......



Yep... 1.0 still works like it always did, but 1.1 consistently forgets all settings after a power bounce.


I didn't yet try the 'hard reset' after a 1.2 flash. Tonight's gonna be a washout (going after work to see Victor Wooten in Annapolis)... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Joe741

I'm thinking of getting an EDGE to go with my Samsung LN40A550 and Oppo 970, no other sources, and was wondering: if I watch a widescreen movie and then a 4:3 tv show on dvd will I have to manually change the aspect ratio or will the hardware do it? Right now the Oppo handles it just fine.


Also, do you think the PQ on such humble equipment will benefit from an EDGE? I love my DVD collection.


----------



## jozeph78

Hi. I'm seeing a lot of refurb/reconditioned EDGE units for sale out there. What risk is there in purchasing one of these items? I think a refurb would be ok since it should be all solid/state IC electronics but I wanted to get feedback on why there are refurbs and what level of risk is involved.


THe warranty was quoted as 3 months. I can't find warranty issue on the EDGE from DVDO site (even in the manual).


Thanks for any answers... waiting to order today.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16108570
> 
> 
> Mine flashes back and forth from green to red for a minute or two, and then just sticks on red. I've left it sit like that for >15 minutes. From that point it behaves mostly like a brick.



My Edge recently had a glitch with v1.1> After 4 months of use the edge's horizontal controls suddenly became stuck @ 100% instead of the programmed %, this problem occured when I stitched HDMI inputs then back to HDMI 1 port, spoke with Larry and Ken and they said it was due to hardware failure and I should send the unit back> Larry sent me the Beta version of 1.2 firmware and it resolved the issue. I timed the front LED blinking and took about 3mins after that evrything has worked fine ~ inlcuding the horizontal memory controls. I'llbe keeping my eye out in the next few months for any re-occurance of it.


----------



## hdblu

I all


I am Thinking of buying the EDGE tomorrow, My setup is Panasonic Projector AX200 soon to be replaced with the AE3000, My Receiver is Onkyo 803 very low video Processor My Blu-ray player is BD10A Panasonic & samsung BDP-1000.


I should notices a difference it the Picture at the moment I get a little bit of jagged edging I hope that goes away when I get the EDGE.


One more think does it pass PCM multichannel trough the EDGE, I will be putting my display direct in the EDGE and audio to the AVR to get the Best picture.


Is this thing worth it for me


Thanks


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16126488
> 
> 
> I all
> 
> 
> I am Thinking of buying the EDGE tomorrow, My setup is Panasonic Projector AX200 soon to be replaced with the AE3000, My Receiver is Onkyo 803 very low video Processor My Blu-ray player is BD10A Panasonic & samsung BDP-1000.
> 
> 
> I should notices a difference it the Picture at the moment I get a little bit of jagged edging I hope that goes away when I get the EDGE.
> 
> 
> One more think does it pass PCM multichannel trough the EDGE, I will be putting my display direct in the EDGE and audio to the AVR to get the Best picture.
> 
> 
> Is this thing worth it for me
> 
> 
> Thanks



well it passes DTS HD MA and Dolby True HD no problems I can't see why not PCM.


At a guess the picture should be better, personally I find the DVDO edge did a better job then my toshiba xe-1


----------



## barrygordon

I use an Edge with a high end Projector (JVC-RS2) and a high end audio processor (Cary Cinema 11A)


The Edge is worth it just for the input switching and lip sync. The fact that it will do an excellent job, if set up correctly, on the video is an added benefit. Many good PJ's include some sort of video processor. In my case I ensure that the PJ does no video processing by having the Edge put out the PJ's native resolution on a 1:1 pixel matched basis over HDMI. This puts the video chain as all digital from the Edge through the PJ.


When using a set top box (DVR) putting out 1080i or 720p I get one stage of scaling in the Edge, but no D/A conversions keeping everything in the digital domain where it belongs in todays world. I instruct the DVR to put out whatever resolution it gets transmitted thereby causing it not to do any video processing. On the DVD changers I instruct them to output 480i as that is their native scan rate and once again the Edge does a better job than the scaler in the "old" changer".


The Cary reports DTS-MA and the other Hidef codecs providing the BR player (Panasonic BD30) is set up correctly for that disk. Most disks default to pcm assuming that bitstream is not able to be handled, so setting up the BR player is on a disk by disk basis.


One would think that with all the intelligence in the HDMI chain the BR player could set itself up!!! The Edge gets the Audio capability from the Cary Ciema 11A, the BR player should get it from the Edge and should be smart enough to make life easier.


----------



## miltimj

Wow, just noticed the AVS Powerbuy on the Edge. For those that just check their email for updates on the thread.. there's a Powerbuy that ends *tomorrow* (Friday, 3/27). $499


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/16128169
> 
> 
> Wow, just noticed the AVS Powerbuy on the Edge. For those that just check their email for updates on the thread.. there's a Powerbuy that ends *tomorrow* (Friday, 3/27). $499



Damn thats a good price. What does it retail in the States usually? Over in Australia at a discount we pay $1250AUS.


----------



## chexi4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16099819
> 
> 
> Absolute rubbish!
> 
> 
> 99% of HD DVD movies are 24p with 3:2 pull-down flags (for 1080p60) and all good HD-DVD players just ignore the 3:2 pull-down flags and output 24p!
> 
> 
> PS. I have never ever seen any of my 80 HD DVD's output and anything less than 1080p24 from my LG BH200 SuperBlu Player.



My LG BH200 ouputs Harry Potter 1, 2 and 5 in 1080p/60 and Harry Potter 3 and 4 in 1080p/24. Nothing I have tried will get 1, 2 or 5 in 1080p/24.


----------



## Chris Dias

Hi everyone,

I've got my Wii hooked up through the Edge and then on to my Sanyo z2000 and it works fine when playing Wii games, but I just tried to play some old NES and SNES games on the virtual console and the screen went blue. Pushing info on the Edge Remote says Unsupported Format.


Is something wrong here? Has anyone else noticed this?


I'm on Firmware 1.1 by the way.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Skypalace

I have a Planar 7130 DLP projector, and I have elevated black levels unless I force the output to PC levels (versus 'auto' which detects 'video').


This doesn't make sense to me, as the projector is clearly a video projector, but unless I do I clearly have elevated blacks, whether from black field or calibration disks. (With a DLP by standing close it's very easy to see the dithering that you get on any black level above true zero).


It's working fine, and I can clearly see IRE 0, 10, 20 etc. steps and a full IRE greyscale fade looks perfect, but I'm just confused as to why I'd need to do this.


This was the case for 1.0, 1.1, and I'm not running 1.2 beta, so it doesn't seem to be firmware-dependent.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chexi4* /forum/post/16129119
> 
> 
> My LG BH200 ouputs Harry Potter 1, 2 and 5 in 1080p/60 and Harry Potter 3 and 4 in 1080p/24. Nothing I have tried will get 1, 2 or 5 in 1080p/24.



I've never owned the HP movies on HD as I have them on BD - all other HD-DVD movies I've played (i have 80) have come thru in 1080p24 and I have my EDGE set to 1:1 framelock.


I'd suggest those discs are actually encoded at 1080p60, not 1080p24 w/3:2 pulldown flags.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/16133849
> 
> 
> I have a Planar 7130 DLP projector, and I have elevated black levels unless I force the output to PC levels (versus 'auto' which detects 'video').
> 
> 
> This doesn't make sense to me, as the projector is clearly a video projector, but unless I do I clearly have elevated blacks, whether from black field or calibration disks. (With a DLP by standing close it's very easy to see the dithering that you get on any black level above true zero).
> 
> 
> It's working fine, and I can clearly see IRE 0, 10, 20 etc. steps and a full IRE greyscale fade looks perfect, but I'm just confused as to why I'd need to do this.
> 
> 
> This was the case for 1.0, 1.1, and I'm not running 1.2 beta, so it doesn't seem to be firmware-dependent.



Suggest that you not force PC levels and calibrate contrast and brightness to the Edge test pattern. Then it will be correct.


Displays can do screwy things. My DLP has different contrast points between RGB and YCC..... crazy. But if you calibrate it to the Edge patterns, all will be well.


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16134683
> 
> 
> But if you calibrate it to the Edge patterns, all will be well.



How exactly do you calibrate with Edge patterns? My brightness, contrast, color, tint controls do not work in the patterns section....


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/16134894
> 
> 
> How exactly do you calibrate with Edge patterns? My brightness, contrast, color, tint controls do not work in the patterns section....



Step one is to get the projector calibrated to the Edge.... to do this you use the controls on the projector.... This gets the Edge and the projector in sync. The Edge is outputting exactly the correct 'standard' and you must get the projector matched to it.


Step two is to calibrate each source using the Edge per source brightness and contrast controls. Many sources will not require anything but the 0 defaults.


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16128283
> 
> 
> Damn thats a good price. What does it retail in the States usually? Over in Australia at a discount we pay $1250AUS.



Check out sites like Amazon, etc, for that (don't want to get into a price discussion.. but I felt like I could mention the powerbuy on AVS's own site)


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16135155
> 
> 
> Step one is to get the projector calibrated to the Edge.... to do this you use the controls on the projector.... This gets the Edge and the projector in sync. The Edge is outputting exactly the correct 'standard' and you must get the projector matched to it.



So I need to turn off all sources and just leave on the edge and display? Than adjust color with the display controls(thus matching Edge/display)? Afterwards, I'm just using something like avshd709 to adjust the sources and use the Edge to adjust?


----------



## feds27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16127458
> 
> 
> I use an Edge with a high end Projector (JVC-RS2) and a high end audio processor (Cary Cinema 11A)
> 
> 
> .........In my case I ensure that the PJ does no video processing by having the Edge put out the PJ's native resolution on a 1:1 pixel matched basis over HDMI. This puts the video chain as all digital from the Edge through the PJ...........



Doesn't the JVC-RS2 have a Gennum VXP processor in it? Isn't the Gennum VXP chip better than the ABT102 chip in the Edge? I would think the Gennum would map any input to the JVC-RS2's native resolution. Why would one bypass it? Just curious because I'm looking into getting a JVC-RS2.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/16135545
> 
> 
> So I need to turn off all sources and just leave on the edge and display? Than adjust color with the display controls(thus matching Edge/display)? Afterwards, I'm just using something like avshd709 to adjust the sources and use the Edge to adjust?



Essentially, Yes. You dont have to turn the sources off... since with the Edge patterns up, you cant see the sources anyway and Edge doesnt care about them. Edge is sending the reference patterns which are independant of the sources. Brightness and Contrast will be the 'big items' you need to adjust. Color is probably not worth messing with. The filters you get with calibration disks are probably not very good anyway. I would focus on Brightness and Contrast.


----------



## derekjsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16136231
> 
> 
> Essentially, Yes. You dont have to turn the sources off... since with the Edge patterns up, you cant see the sources anyway and Edge doesnt care about them. Edge is sending the reference patterns which are independant of the sources. Brightness and Contrast will be the 'big items' you need to adjust. Color is probably not worth messing with. The filters you get with calibration disks are probably not very good anyway. I would focus on Brightness and Contrast.



One cool feature is the split patterns for setting up the Edge inputs. You first calibrate your display to the Edge itself then place a cal disk in the dvd and bring up the split patterns on the Edge. On the top half you will see the pattern from the dvd player and on the lower half you will see the edge patterns as a reference.


----------



## Chris Dias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Dias* /forum/post/16130939
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got my Wii hooked up through the Edge and then on to my Sanyo z2000 and it works fine when playing Wii games, but I just tried to play some old NES and SNES games on the virtual console and the screen went blue. Pushing info on the Edge Remote says Unsupported Format.
> 
> 
> Is something wrong here? Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> 
> I'm on Firmware 1.1 by the way.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



I've figured out what was going on here. I had the Wii set to 480i since I figured it would be better to let the Edge do the de-interlacing, and this is what was causing the problem with the virtual console games. Once I set it back to 480p they worked again.


Chris


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derekjsmith* /forum/post/16136839
> 
> 
> One cool feature is the split patterns for setting up the Edge inputs. You first calibrate your display to the Edge itself then place a cal disk in the dvd and bring up the split patterns on the Edge. On the top half you will see the pattern from the dvd player and on the lower half you will see the edge patterns as a reference.



Hmmm... first ive heard of this.... Where do you turn on this split?


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *feds27* /forum/post/16136068
> 
> 
> Doesn't the JVC-RS2 have a Gennum VXP processor in it? Isn't the Gennum VXP chip better than the ABT102 chip in the Edge? I would think the Gennum would map any input to the JVC RS2's native resolution. Why would one bypass it? Just curious because I'm looking into getting a JVC-RS2.



To quote Greg Rodger's Wide Screen Review article concerning the DLA-RS2U and more generally the Gennum GF9351 VXP processor:

*Deinterlacing:*


> Quote:
> I’ve been disappointed with the 480i inverse-telecine deinterlacing of the Gennum GF9351 because it fails to lock onto the AVIA Pro 3-2 motion test pattern during the slowest vertical movement, although it works correctly for faster vertical movement. That is often an indicator that it will not consistently lock onto the scrolling yellow text at the beginning of Star Wars: Episode IV—A New Hope,...Conversely, 1080i inverse-telecine deinterlacing worked flawlessly on high-definition movies



*Scaling:*


> Quote:
> The projector’s scaling produced about 2 (1080p) pixels of outlining around 720p horizontal lines, and 2 to 3 pixels of outlining around vertical lines. The 480i/p scaling produced about 3 to 4 pixels of outlining along horizontal lines, and 3 to 5 pixels of outlining and slight ringing along vertical lines. However, outlining around digital 480i vertical lines was extremely faint and barely noticeable. The outlining around vertical lines in any format can be removed by reducing the Sharpness control from its center default setting, but that also softens the image. The Sharpness control has no effect on the scaling artifacts (outlining) along horizontal lines.



So, for deinterlacing the DVDO has the clear edge (pun intended). For scaling, both produce faint ringing which is not visible with most film material. The ringing on either may be visible in some Anime, video games, and test patterns. I haven't seen any scaling outlining with DVDO's scaler. Other test pattern watchers may disagree on my outlining observations. Overall, I would recommend you let the Edge do the deinterlacing and scaling and you will have a better picture. Having said all that, I've been very pleased with the Gennum chips performance, until somebody showed me what a DVDO processor could do.


----------



## hdblu

One big Question does this DVDO EDGE pass LPCM 5.1 trough HDMI of a Blu-ray player or Only Bitstream.


----------



## ccotenj

yes.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16140175
> 
> 
> One big Question does this DVDO EDGE pass LPCM 5.1 trough HDMI of a Blu-ray player or Only Bitstream.



Yes... It passes LPCM just fine. Works great with PS3.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16137549
> 
> 
> Hmmm... first ive heard of this.... Where do you turn on this split?



you can't split all the patterns, per se... there are a few test patterns that are split by definition... if you scroll down through the pattern list, you'll see ones that begin with a "h-"... those are half screen patterns...


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16140225
> 
> 
> you can't split all the patterns, per se... there are a few test patterns that are split by definition... if you scroll down through the pattern list, you'll see ones that begin with a "h-"... those are half screen patterns...



I see now... Thanks. I hadnt noticed those patterns before.


----------



## cpc

Does the EDGE have any variable aspect ratio controls for vertical and/or horizontal zoom/stretch/squish? Thinking of using a projector with an anamorphic lens for variety of aspect ratios.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16140203
> 
> 
> Yes... It passes LPCM just fine. Works great with PS3.



Thanks you very much some people say it did not send LPCM but it sound like there did not have there setup set right.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpc* /forum/post/16140502
> 
> 
> Does the EDGE have any variable aspect ratio controls for vertical and/or horizontal zoom/stretch/squish? Thinking of using a projector with an anamorphic lens for variety of aspect ratios.



i'm not sure of the details, but i know there was a bit of a discussion in the projector threads about this... you could try over there if no on chimes in here...


----------



## cpc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16142073
> 
> 
> i'm not sure of the details, but i know there was a bit of a discussion in the projector threads about this... you could try over there if no on chimes in here...



Right, I may check that out.


What I mean is, it seems as though the vertical stretch function is fixed at 33%...which is only good for 2.35/2.37:1 movies. For anything other than that, such as 2.00:1, 2.20:1, 2.55:1 etc etc....you're stuck.


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16141371
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much some people say it did not send LPCM but it sound like there did not have there setup set right.



What it will not pass is DSD over HDMI. If you have a SACD player that does DSD over HDMI (such as the OPPO 980H), it will not pass SACD audio with the DSD over HDMI setup (you need to set the OPPO to output LPCM instead of DSD). That is a pain as DSD over HDMI sounds a lot better than LPCM from the OPPO.


----------



## Gary Murrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16141371
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much some people say it did not send LPCM but it sound like there did not have there setup set right.



passes 8 channel LPCM just fine, I can confirm this from working on a 4 x SPDIF mod for a few weeks


strange on the DSD issue though


-Gary


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Murrell* /forum/post/16153058
> 
> 
> passes 8 channel LPCM just fine, I can confirm this from working on a 4 x SPDIF mod for a few weeks
> 
> 
> strange on the DSD issue though
> 
> 
> -Gary




There is no DSD issue. the EDGE is not designed to pass DSD over HDMI. This is one of the first things I tried when it came out last year.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16153872
> 
> 
> There is no DSD issue. the EDGE is not designed to pass DSD over HDMI. This is one of the first things I tried when it came out last year.



Considering DSD support has been part of the HDMI Spec since v1.2 this is pretty disappointing!


----------



## dmas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16157598
> 
> 
> Considering DSD support has been part of the HDMI Spec since v1.2 this is pretty disappointing!



an optional part, no?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmas* /forum/post/16167149
> 
> 
> an optional part, no?



Your point is?


----------



## dmas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16169072
> 
> 
> Your point is?



Your disappointment appears confused or disingenious, because you didn't mention that DSD is optional, and particularly when there isn't any indication from DVDO that it has been implemented.


The point was simply to include that piece of information. No need for a










Why include it? So that others know that DSD support is optional, and they can realize that the Edge is a complete product, not omitting required parts of the spec. Personally, I'd prefer that DVDO concentrate on their core competencies of video processing rather than chasing the optional corners of the HDMI spec. I'd expect others feel the same way, and that improvements to video processing are much more desireable to most customers than something like DSD support. At any price point, it is really a zero-sum game: if they spend a dollar on DSD support, then that's one less dollar to spend on video quality.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmas* /forum/post/16176983
> 
> 
> Your disappointment appears confused or disingenious, because you didn't mention that DSD is optional, and particularly when there isn't any indication from DVDO that it has been implemented.
> 
> 
> The point was simply to include that piece of information. No need for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why include it? So that others know that DSD support is optional, and they can realize that the Edge is a complete product, not omitting required parts of the spec. Personally, I'd prefer that DVDO concentrate on their core competencies of video processing rather than chasing the optional corners of the HDMI spec. I'd expect others feel the same way, and that improvements to video processing are much more desireable to most customers than something like DSD support. At any price point, it is really a zero-sum game: if they spend a dollar on DSD support, then that's one less dollar to spend on video quality.



So what if it is optional, DSD support is part of the HDMI v1.2 & v1.3 Spec and while SACD is a niche product, so is the EDGE and as such EDGE owners are more likely own SACD technology.


Besides, all the EDGE has to do is pass thru DSD just like all the other audio codecs, after all as you pointed out, it is a VP not an AP.


----------



## Tong Chia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16177126
> 
> 
> ... all the EDGE has to do is pass thru DSD just like all the other audio codecs



Agreed. I am waiting for Oppo BDP83 and will be using the EDGE

to do the primary switching for all HDMI sources.


It adds an additional level of complexity as an auxillary switcher

has to be added to switch the output directly into the AVR bypassing

the Edge when using SACD.


----------



## dmas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16177126
> 
> 
> So what if it is optional, DSD support is part of the HDMI v1.2 & v1.3 Spec and while SACD is a niche product, so is the EDGE and as such EDGE owners are more likely own SACD technology.
> 
> 
> Besides, all the EDGE has to do is pass thru DSD just like all the other audio codecs, after all as you pointed out, it is a VP not an AP.



Not sure how to parse "So what if it is optional, [it] is part of the HDMI v1.2 & v1.3 Spec". Yes it is part of the spec, but it is *optional* for implementation, even for those meeting v1.2 and v1.3 spec levels. Since it is optional, my feedback to DVDO if they're reading this forum would be for them to continue ignoring the optional parts of the spec and concentrate on their video processing.


If my reading is correct, the VP series do pass DSD. It appears that DVDO is trying to differentiate between a more mass-market VP (the Edge) and the higher end niche VP (the VP series). Why not give them a try?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmas* /forum/post/16177673
> 
> 
> It appears that DVDO is trying to differentiate between a more mass-market VP (the Edge) and the higher end niche VP (the VP series). Why not give them a try?



Because I had enuf trouble trying to justify a $700USD VP to my Fiancee and there is no way in hell i could convince her what I really need is a $3,000USD VP while we are saving for our wedding!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16177126
> 
> 
> So what if it is optional, DSD support is part of the HDMI v1.2 & v1.3 Spec and while SACD is a niche product, so is the EDGE and as such EDGE owners are more likely own SACD technology.



while that very well may be true, it's a small subset of those sacd technology owners who insist they MUST pass dsd, rather than doing the dsd to pcm conversion in the player...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16183061
> 
> 
> Because I had enuf trouble trying to justify a $700USD VP to my Fiancee and there is no way in hell i could convince her what I really need is a $3,000USD VP while we are saving for our wedding!



Is that a Edge problem or a you problem?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16183265
> 
> 
> Is that a Edge problem or a you problem?



Oh c'mon, passing DSD is surely not rocket science, why so many negative vibes on this?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16183280
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon, passing DSD is surely not rocket science, why so many negative vibes on this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16169072
> 
> 
> Your point is?


----------



## djos

Oh cmon, it was a glib response to a department of the obvious statement, every man and his dog around here knows dsd support is optional in the hdmi spec.


I'm just going to buy an oppo DVD player and hook it direct to my avr (as a dedicated cd transport) and be done with it. For me it's just a nice to have and my intent was not to start a religous war.


----------



## ccotenj

not to throw gasoline on the fire, but...

kal's quickie review of the oppo 980, and his comments about using pcm vs. dsd in that particular setup ...


----------



## dmas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16184364
> 
> 
> Oh cmon, it was a glib response to a department of the obvious statement, every man and his dog around here knows dsd support is optional in the hdmi spec.



Well, I thought you were either confused or disingenious. Thanks for making it clear where you were coming from.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16183265
> 
> 
> Is that a Edge problem or a you problem?



The answer is obvious now.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tong Chia* /forum/post/16177471
> 
> 
> Agreed. I am waiting for Oppo BDP83 and will be using the EDGE
> 
> to do the primary switching for all HDMI sources.
> 
> 
> It adds an additional level of complexity as an auxillary switcher
> 
> has to be added to switch the output directly into the AVR bypassing
> 
> the Edge when using SACD.



I just have my SACD player(OPPO 980) connected directly to my receiver for DSD over HDMI. I only use it for audio so there is no need for me to send it through the EDGE. One button press on my Harmony and everything is on or off that should be. Just like my eight devices using HDMI with my EDGE.



My OPPO 980 sounds better with DSD over HDMI than PCM. I'm using it with a Denon 3808 receiver.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16185306
> 
> 
> I just have my SACD player(OPPO 980) connected directly to my receiver for DSD over HDMI. I only use it for audio so there is no need for me to send it through the EDGE. One button press on my Harmony and everything is on or off that should be. Just like my eight devices using HDMI with my EDGE.
> 
> 
> 
> My OPPO 980 sounds better with DSD over HDMI than PCM. I'm using it with a Denon 3808 receiver.



Yeah thats basically my plan too; I'll be using my URC MX-810 Remote & Marantz SR8001 AVR.


----------



## Spdr77

Hello,


I was curious.... If the video processing chip within a VP tops out at about 1 billion colors, but the TV set is capable to producing over 65 billion colors, does the extra 64 billion colors get chopped off so to speak from the picture because of the VP's restraint?


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spdr77* /forum/post/16187644
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I was curious.... If the video processing chip within a VP tops out at about 1 billion colors, but the TV set is capable to producing over 65 billion colors, does the extra 64 billion colors get chopped off so to speak from the picture because of the VP's restraint?



I am more curious about the 64 million colors that are not going to be shown...Could you please list them for me?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/16187719
> 
> 
> I am more curious about the 64 million colors that are not going to be shown...Could you please list them for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris



LOL!










i'm gonna guess by the number of "deep color" related posts that have popped up in the last few days, that somewhere on some techie-weenie site someone posted an article about the "importance" of deep color...


----------



## Spdr77

one never knows =)


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spdr77* /forum/post/16187644
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I was curious.... If the video processing chip within a VP tops out at about 1 billion colors, but the TV set is capable to producing over 65 billion colors, does the extra 64 billion colors get chopped off so to speak from the picture because of the VP's restraint?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure all current sources have a maximum range of 16,777,216 colours (256^3 8-bit data) and in reality, it's more like 10,648,000 colours. (220^3 video levels)


I don't know of any displays or sources available to the home market that offer true 12-bit colour reproduction. (68 billion colours)


----------



## djos

DeepColour is a marketing tool and has very little benefit in the real world, even BluRay 2.0 doesn't support DeepColour - it would require a new Profile and would cause all sorts of compatibility problems between Movies and older non-deepcolour players (and we have enuf of those now!).


Current HW support by BD Players is irrelevant.


----------



## xortam

Has anyone seen a benefit from running any of the DeepColor extrapolating BD players to a DeepColor compatible display?


----------



## Franin

I have my players hooked to the dvdo and the video going to the projector and the audio to the preamp but last night I experienced no picture at all. The audio still played and I could call up the dvdo menu no problems but nada on the picture. I had to turn everything off and power on to get it going but what a pain in the ass.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xortam* /forum/post/16192279
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a benefit from running any of the DeepColor extrapolating BD players to a DeepColor compatible display?



If the extra "deepcolour" information isn't in the BD Movie in the 1st place then you cant possibly get an improvement - it's not like up-scaling.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16192419
> 
> 
> I have my players hooked to the dvdo and the video going to the projector and the audio to the preamp but last night I experienced no picture at all. The audio still played and I could call up the dvdo menu no problems but nada on the picture. I had to turn everything off and power on to get it going but what a pain in the ass.



I get this sort of thing occasionally myself and usually a quick power-cycle on the EDGE solves it.


----------



## xortam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16192464
> 
> 
> If the extra "deepcolour" information isn't in the BD Movie in the 1st place then you cant possibly get an improvement - it's not like up-scaling.



There were early reports from the Pioneer road-show last year that their new player showed DeepColor benefits when played on a Kuro but that hasn't seemed to be backed up once customers started using it. I understand the information isn't there but it seems that there could be improvements with the extrapolated color gradients if there's enough intelligence and processing power to deliver it.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xortam* /forum/post/16192506
> 
> 
> There were early reports from the Pioneer road-show last year that their new player showed DeepColor benefits when played on a Kuro but that hasn't seemed to be backed up once customers started using it. I understand the information isn't there but it seems that there could be improvements with the extrapolated color gradients if there's enough intelligence and processing power to deliver it.



As I understand it, If you are up-scaling SD Video and you convert it to 10Bit first, you reduce rounding errors in the colour information when converting it back to 8Bit to be displayed but I'd be shocked if this was a night and day difference.


----------



## xortam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16192536
> 
> 
> As I understand it, If you are up-scaling SD Video and you convert it to 10Bit first, you reduce rounding errors in the colour information when converting it back to 8Bit to be displayed but I'd be shocked if this was a night and day difference.



I'm speaking of BD video...

Pioneer® Elite® BDP-09FD Reference Blu-ray Disc® player 



> Quote:
> ...Unrivalled Picture Quality
> 
> 
> With over 30 years of video-disc technology to draw from, the Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD has elevated the state of video art to its very own art form. Widely accepted as the finest example of video technology ever incorporated into a Blu-ray Disc player, the BDP-09FD offers its unrivalled picture quality with the help of three integrated video processing chips. This combination allows for not only an endless array of fine tuning picture control possibilities, but also the up-conversion of 8-bit to 16-bit video processing, resulting in a maximum color palette of over 65,536 hues per color. ...





> Quote:
> Performance Features
> 
> 
> * HDMI® 1.3a Output
> 
> o Dolby®TrueHD and DTS-HD®Bit-stream Out
> 
> o 48-Bit Deep Color Support
> 
> o X.V.-Color
> 
> o AVC-HD


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xortam* /forum/post/16192636
> 
> 
> I'm speaking of BD video...



I realise that, but I was trying to give an example of where upping the colour information from 8Bit(24bit) per channel is actually useful - considering there is no scaling needed for 1080p video on a 1080p display my conclusion is that there is in-fact no benefit to processing a BD movies 24Bit Colour @ 48Bit.


----------



## xortam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16192536
> 
> 
> As I understand it, If you are up-scaling SD Video and you convert it to 10Bit first, you reduce rounding errors in the colour information when converting it back to 8Bit to be displayed but I'd be shocked if this was a night and day difference.



There is no conversion after DeepColor BDP extrapolation when driving a DeepColor compatible display through the appropriate interconnect. The lack of scaling shouldn't matter.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xortam* /forum/post/16192722
> 
> 
> There is no conversion after DeepColor BDP extrapolation when driving a DeepColor compatible display through the appropriate interconnect. The lack of scaling shouldn't matter.



True, but if there is no extra colour information in the 1st place where is the benefit?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16192468
> 
> 
> I get this sort of thing occasionally myself and usually a quick power-cycle on the EDGE solves it.



Thanks for that.


----------



## xortam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16192744
> 
> 
> True, but if there is no extra colour information in the 1st place where is the benefit?



And we come full circle.










Maybe someone else can shed some light on this.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xortam* /forum/post/16192795
> 
> 
> And we come full circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else can shed some light on this.













Yeah are the Colour-Space experts when you need them?


----------



## fchan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16185306
> 
> 
> I just have my SACD player(OPPO 980) connected directly to my receiver for DSD over HDMI. I only use it for audio so there is no need for me to send it through the EDGE. One button press on my Harmony and everything is on or off that should be. Just like my eight devices using HDMI with my EDGE.
> 
> 
> 
> My OPPO 980 sounds better with DSD over HDMI than PCM. I'm using it with a Denon 3808 receiver.



As I am using the Edge not just as a VP but also as an HDMI switcher, the inability to pass DSD is a minus in that respect, part of HDMI spec or not. I can put the OPPO 980 directly to the receiver if I just use it as a SACD player, but the 980 is also one of vey few DVD players that can output 480i/576i over HDMI which allows me to have "native" video source to be upscale/deinterlace by the Edge. I ended up connecting the OPPO directly to my Yamaha 663 and then send the 663 video output (passthrough) back to the Edge. This causes other audio problem in the Edge HDMI audio output which I am managing with some 663 setting.


----------



## Jeroen1000

As I promised to pop in and share my experience here comes:


EDGE and Nintendo 64 work just fine using composite video. Using S-video I got netting (masking) but that is not EDGE's fault. It's either the cable or the console messing things up. And yes, you will get dizzy if you use composite video










EDGE and Wii also seem to work apart from one oddity: the RED stereo phono must be plugged into the EDGE directly. I tried to run it through a passive switch box (stereo audio only as I connected the Wii's component cable directly to EDGE) and the picture flickers on and off which in turn causes the audio not to play fluently. I'm still working out what the cause is with Larry from DVDO.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16192655
> 
> 
> I realise that, but I was trying to give an example of where upping the colour information from 8Bit(24bit) per channel is actually useful - considering there is no scaling needed for 1080p video on a 1080p display my conclusion is that there is in-fact no benefit to processing a BD movies 24Bit Colour @ 48Bit.



Ok class before starting todays lecture you're reading assignment is here and here 


To summarize your reading (and my somewhat tenuous grasp of this mess), 8 bit 4:2:2 YCbCr is the standard output of most disk player’s MPEG decoders. DVD and Blu-ray are mastered at 8 bit 4:2:0 so the chroma reconstruction is essentially added information not inherent on the disk, this is what is referred to as up-sampling. It requires a lot of mathematics and results in numbers with a lot of digits after the decimal point, but your number crunching chip on the decoder doesn't have any decimal points and needs big integers to avoid rounding errors during the calculations (gross over simplification). So, every disk player today is already adding chroma information that was not encoded on the disk. This calculation is done with integer arithmetic. All modern processors do this with a minimum of 10 bit integer precision. Most players (not all) will then down sample the result back to 8 bits 4:2:2 once all the math is done. Some players (Like the Panasonic BD30) will down sample and send out 8 bit 4:4:4 (less loss of the new information). The Edge can take the 8 bit 4:2:2 and further up-sample to 8bit 4:4:4 or 10bit 4:2:2. What does all this mean? Your display or projector will have to do less work to figure out how much red green and blue to add to each pixel. You may get a sharper picture with less banding on subtlety shaded objects like a blue sky. What's that? Your picture is already eye bleeding sharp? You never see any banding? Then all this processing is just an academic exercise. If you do see banding and the picture on your 14 foot projector screen seems a tad blurry being able to send higher bits may help, then again it may not.


----------



## xortam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16207642
> 
> 
> ... To summarize your reading (and my somewhat tenuous grasp of this mess), 8 bit 4:2:2 YCbCr is the standard output of most disk player’s MPEG decoders. DVD and Blu-ray are mastered at 8 bit 4:2:0 so the chroma reconstruction is essentially added information not inherent on the disk, this is what is referred to as up-sampling. ...



I haven't taken the time to read you references yet (thanks) but BD is encoded at only 4:2:0!!!







Sad to see that.











> Quote:
> ... It requires a lot of mathematics and results in numbers with a lot of digits after the decimal point, but your number crunching chip on the decoder doesn't have any decimal points and needs big integers to avoid rounding errors during the calculations (gross over simplification). ...



So there aren’t any high quality BD players that utilize a processor that employs floating point registers or are they simply too slow?


On a side note, I've got to get me an FTA card to see what 4:4:4 looks like on my new Kuro plasma.










I keep checking this thread and wondering if the Edge will do anything for me on BUD NTSC programming output via composite interconnect to my Kuro.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xortam* /forum/post/16208887
> 
> 
> On a side note, I've got to get me an FTA card to see what 4:4:4 looks like on my new Kuro plasma.



Basically, as explained in the second reference, 4:4:4 will specify a color for each pixel, anything else will require some type of up sampling by the display/projector. Even with 4:4:4 the display/projector has to convert YCbCr to actual RGB values (voltages?) to create the pixels, and that is a whole other discussion.


A couple of pages ago there was some lament about the Edge only being able to output 8 bit 4:4:4. I suspect that that most of today's consumer displays are really only internally processing with 10/12 bit integers. So, sending a 10 or 12 bit 4:4:4 wouldn't result in much improvement, since you need to do any arithmetic using a larger integer than what your input is to get the full benefit. In addition, even fewer displays (as of this date) have 10/12 bit panels that can accept the output without rounding down, the Kuro may be the exception.


----------



## djos

mdputnam, thanks for the great explanation.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16209590
> 
> 
> In addition, even fewer displays (as of this date) have 10/12 bit panels that can accept the output without rounding down, the Kuro may be the exception.



The Kuros are nowhere near 10/12-bit at the display, especially at higher refresh rates (75/100Hz) where posterisation is made worse.


I was under the impression that LCoS was the only current technology with panels that are native 10-bit.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/16212495
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that LCoS was the only current technology with panels that are native 10-bit.



I thought Sony, Samsung, and Pioneer were coming out or have come out with 10bit addressable panels? Others with more knowledge could comment on that. JVC uses a digital back plane on their latest LCoS chips. To get all technical on you the device has around 50 subframes under which 24 bit planes can be theoretically established. Their current consumer chips are configured to use 10 bit, 1024 addressable states. So, yea it's 10 bits, but they could crank it up higher if the need arose. For all you techies, here is a white paper discussing the technology.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16209590
> 
> 
> Basically, as explained in the second reference, 4:4:4 will specify a color for each pixel, anything else will require some type of up sampling by the display/projector. Even with 4:4:4 the display/projector has to convert YCbCr to actual RGB values (voltages?) to create the pixels, and that is a whole other discussion.



RGB to YUV (and vice-versa) suffers from a slight rounding error when done digitally, but other than that is identical. It's doing it in the analog domain that gets tricky. I wouldn't mind 4:4:4 YUV. Though the whole reason of YUV in the digital world is so that you can do 4:2:2 or 4:2:0.


----------



## Djv

Hello to all from Spain.


Somebody can send me the Beta firmware 1.20. for edge.For test..


My unit reset(How small Flashes(one)) to see video from Htpc.



Thx


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djv* /forum/post/16224925
> 
> 
> Hello to all from Spain.
> 
> 
> Somebody can send me the Beta firmware 1.20. for edge.For test..
> 
> 
> My unit reset(How small Flashes(one)) to see video from Htpc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx



You will need to email DVDO. No one here is authorized to send your the firmware until released.


You may see it soon with any luck.


----------



## Joe741

My EDGE came this morning and I've been playing around with it. The picture is great but the audio is not right, no matter what the DVD is outputting, DD5.1 or DTS, my receiver goes into prologic mode. I've got my Oppo 970 connected to the EDGE via HDMI and outputting 480i. The optical out of the EDGE is connected to the receiver and the EDGE is connected to my Samsung via HDMI.


The Oppo is set to output audio as raw and was working well when the optical out of the Oppo was going to the receiver directly.


Any ideas?


----------



## Djv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16225125
> 
> 
> You will need to email DVDO. No one here is authorized to send your the firmware until released.
> 
> 
> You may see it soon with any luck.




Thakx for help


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16225284
> 
> 
> The Oppo is set to output audio as raw and was working well when the optical out of the Oppo was going to the receiver directly.
> 
> Any ideas?





First make sure you have the latest Edge firmware. Now,to make sure we understand your setup, you were originally using optical out from the DVD play into your receiver, and the HDMI out to your display for video. And now you are using HDMI out for video and audio into the Edge. If I got that correct you may have something set wrong on the Oppo's audio out (Duh). If you haven't already I would go through the Advanced Setup Guide very carefully as it is easy to overlook a setting in the Audio Setup page.



This one is a long shot. If you are absolutely sure you have everything set up ok, look in the audio setup under HDMI are the choices SPDIF/Multi-Channel/Off or Auto/LPCM/Off

These are two different firmware versions the version that has Auto leaves it up to the Oppo on what to send to the Edge the other version forces what ever the SPDIF output setting is through the HDMI cable. Good Luck!


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16226381
> 
> 
> First make sure you have the latest Edge firmware. Now,to make sure we understand your setup, you were originally using optical out from the DVD play into your receiver, and the HDMI out to your display for video. And now you are using HDMI out for video and audio into the Edge. If I got that correct you may have something set wrong on the Oppo's audio out (Duh). If you haven't already I would go through the Advanced Setup Guide very carefully as it is easy to overlook a setting in the Audio Setup page.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a long shot. If you are absolutely sure you have everything set up ok, look in the audio setup under HDMI are the choices SPDIF/Multi-Channel/Off or Auto/LPCM/Off
> 
> These are two different firmware versions the version that has Auto leaves it up to the Oppo on what to send to the Edge the other version forces what ever the SPDIF output setting is through the HDMI cable. Good Luck!



Firmware is 1.1, you got everything right. I'm looking into the Advanced Setup Guide now.


Auto/LPCM/Off are my choices. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djv* /forum/post/16224925
> 
> 
> Somebody can send me the Beta firmware 1.20. for edge.For test..
> 
> 
> My unit reset(How small Flashes(one)) to see video from Htpc.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16225125
> 
> 
> You will need to email DVDO. No one here is authorized to send your the firmware until released.
> 
> 
> You may see it soon with any luck.



Here is what Larry from DVDO told me today:

*"We are days away from a public release of v1.2. I suggest getting the public version from our website; it should be posted next week. It is definitely recommended because of its improved compatibility with other components and some nice new features."*


Sweeeet!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16228194
> 
> 
> Here is what Larry from DVDO told me today:
> 
> *"We are days away from a public release of v1.2. I suggest getting the public version from our website; it should be posted next week. It is definitely recommended because of its improved compatibility with other components and some nice new features."*
> 
> 
> Sweeeet!



I've never done an update as mine was updated when I purchased it. Is it easy?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16231288
> 
> 
> I've never done an update as mine was updated when I purchased it. Is it easy?



Very easy. Hook it up to the computer and change the files. Delete the old one, copy over the new one. Once connected by USB it appears as an external drive.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16231312
> 
> 
> Very easy. Hook it up to the computer and change the files. Delete the old one, copy over the new one. Once connected by USB it appears as an external drive.



Thankyou for that.Mine is hidden in a cabinet and let me guess the USB connection is at the back.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

Yeah unhooking every cable to drag the unit to my computer is a pain but the process of updating it is relatively pain free.


----------



## Jeroen1000

Anyone with a Wii here connected to EDGE via component?

Could you please check which color space EDGE is reporting? Mine is reporting RGB instead of YCbCr


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeroen1000* /forum/post/16231543
> 
> 
> Anyone with a Wii here connected to EDGE via component?
> 
> Could you please check which color space EDGE is reporting? Mine is reporting RGB instead of YCbCr



You're not the only one







Look here and here


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16231475
> 
> 
> Yeah unhooking every cable to drag the unit to my computer is a pain but the process of updating it is relatively pain free.



I wonder if I can leave the USB cable permanently in there after, not connected to anything? Won't cause any interruptions to the unit?


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16235955
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can leave the USB cable permanently in there after, not connected to anything? Won't cause any interruptions to the unit?



i do... wired a short one i had lying around right into my rack... all i do now is set my macbook down on the top shelf, pull up the cable from the back, plug in, and away we go...


the bigger pita is pushing in the reset button...


----------



## Stew4msu

Just got my Edge and set it up tonight. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but I did run into one issue that I think I was able to resolve.


When hitting an activity with my Harmony, the Edge would not turn on. The red light would come on, but that's it. Every time I would hit power, the red light would flash green, but that's it. I'd turn it off and then back on, but it would never actually turn on - just the constant red light with a flash of green whenever I hit the power on button.


I turned the Edge off and turned off my TV. Then I turned the Edge on and the red light came on. Then I turned on my TV and the Edge fired right up. In my Harmony, it was sending the command to turn the Edge on last (didn't think it mattered) and it won't turn fully on if the TV is already on. I changed the order in my Harmony so that the Edge powers on first and have had no issues.


Why would this be?


Spent a couple of frustrating hours trying to figure this out and I guess it doesn't matter for now, but still curious as to why it has to be turned on first.


----------



## Jeroen1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16235142
> 
> 
> You're not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look here and here



Haha those are actually my threads, trying to crack the riddle. Having googled myself, I could not find any information. My best guess so far the Wii is outputting RGB with sync on green.


----------



## jd213

It would probably cost extra to have a console output YCbCr, I believe a console's graphics chip(s) have always natively output RGB, which was then combined to composite or Y/C, etc. going all the way back to the 8-bit days.


The PS3 also outputs RGB when playing games and when showing the console menu, IIRC.


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jd213* /forum/post/16237460
> 
> 
> I believe a console's graphics chip(s) have always natively output RGB...



That's my thought as well. I would have been surprised if I saw that my Wii was outputting YPbPr.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jd213* /forum/post/16237460
> 
> 
> The PS3 also outputs RGB when playing games and when showing the console menu, IIRC.



That is correct.


----------



## Jeroen1000

I didn't know all that. Actually a PAL N64 does not output RGB. The graphics chip converts it (internally) to S-Video or composite. Therefor, PAL N64's cannot be RGB modded unlike their NSTC couterparts.



So, just to be clear, the Wii outputs RGB with sync on green? And the EDGE supports this?

I am still wondering why EDGE requires the red stereo phono to be connected directly too. If I run the audio through a switch box the picture blinks on and off. When I put the red phono into EDGE directly I get a picture.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16236594
> 
> 
> Just got my Edge and set it up tonight. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but I did run into one issue that I think I was able to resolve.
> 
> 
> When hitting an activity with my Harmony, the Edge would not turn on. The red light would come on, but that's it. Every time I would hit power, the red light would flash green, but that's it. I'd turn it off and then back on, but it would never actually turn on - just the constant red light with a flash of green whenever I hit the power on button.
> 
> 
> I turned the Edge off and turned off my TV. Then I turned the Edge on and the red light came on. Then I turned on my TV and the Edge fired right up. In my Harmony, it was sending the command to turn the Edge on last (didn't think it mattered) and it won't turn fully on if the TV is already on. I changed the order in my Harmony so that the Edge powers on first and have had no issues.
> 
> 
> Why would this be?
> 
> 
> Spent a couple of frustrating hours trying to figure this out and I guess it doesn't matter for now, but still curious as to why it has to be turned on first.



i'm fortunate that i don't have sequencing issues, but i know some have...


what do you have the "auto on" option set to in the edge?


does it happen regardless of the source (i.e. dvd/cable/bluray, etc.)?


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16237749
> 
> 
> i'm fortunate that i don't have sequencing issues, but i know some have...
> 
> 
> what do you have the "auto on" option set to in the edge?
> 
> 
> does it happen regardless of the source (i.e. dvd/cable/bluray, etc.)?



The "auto on" is currently set up to whatever the default is, since I haven't changed any settings yet.


I'm pretty sure it happens regardless of source, because the display seems to be the key. Hooked up to the Edge are TWO Directv DVR's which are always on and a PS3 (and a VCR that's never used). Whether I hit "Watch DVR1", "Watch DVR2", or "Watch movie", the Edge would not turn on unless it was first.


Additionally, when I switch inputs on the Edge via the Edge remote (i.e. go from HDMI1 to HDMI2), it switches seamlessly. When I switch activities with my Harmony (i.e. "Watch DVR1" to "Watch DVR2"), which should be basically doing the exact same thing, there's a momentary blue screen that flashes up.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16236594
> 
> 
> Just got my Edge and set it up tonight. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but I did run into one issue that I think I was able to resolve.
> 
> 
> When hitting an activity with my Harmony, the Edge would not turn on. The red light would come on, but that's it. Every time I would hit power, the red light would flash green, but that's it. I'd turn it off and then back on, but it would never actually turn on - just the constant red light with a flash of green whenever I hit the power on button.
> 
> 
> I turned the Edge off and turned off my TV. Then I turned the Edge on and the red light came on. Then I turned on my TV and the Edge fired right up. In my Harmony, it was sending the command to turn the Edge on last (didn't think it mattered) and it won't turn fully on if the TV is already on. I changed the order in my Harmony so that the Edge powers on first and have had no issues.
> 
> 
> Why would this be?
> 
> 
> Spent a couple of frustrating hours trying to figure this out and I guess it doesn't matter for now, but still curious as to why it has to be turned on first.



Are you using the IR jack at the back of the unit? Because when I used mine I found it was causing very similar issues. I had to use ir emitters and it was working fine.


----------



## Franin

Just wanted to ask are some of you expericing audio dropouts? I've got the audio coming out from the edge seperatley to the amp and have noticed at times audio drop outs.


----------



## Franin

If it is the Edge( Have to admit never had this problem before especially with the movie I played Master and Commander Blu ray) well then hopefully this upcoming firmware fixes the issue.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16236594
> 
> 
> Just got my Edge and set it up tonight. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but I did run into one issue that I think I was able to resolve.
> 
> 
> When hitting an activity with my Harmony, the Edge would not turn on. The red light would come on, but that's it. Every time I would hit power, the red light would flash green, but that's it. I'd turn it off and then back on, but it would never actually turn on - just the constant red light with a flash of green whenever I hit the power on button.
> 
> 
> I turned the Edge off and turned off my TV. Then I turned the Edge on and the red light came on. Then I turned on my TV and the Edge fired right up. In my Harmony, it was sending the command to turn the Edge on last (didn't think it mattered) and it won't turn fully on if the TV is already on. I changed the order in my Harmony so that the Edge powers on first and have had no issues.
> 
> 
> Why would this be?
> 
> 
> Spent a couple of frustrating hours trying to figure this out and I guess it doesn't matter for now, but still curious as to why it has to be turned on first.



I turn my Edge on first also. It seems to operate on the same principle as computer equipment. If things are out of sequence with computer stuff, the computer may not recognize the device. It must be able to "read" it. If I switch inputs on the TV and then back that often solves the problem.


But Edge first then TV works every time.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16239969
> 
> 
> Are you using the IR jack at the back of the unit?



No.


----------



## Joe741

I have a question about updating the firmware on a Mac. Instead of dragging the new firmware to the EDGE (PC way) you double click an updater icon and the new firmware is installed automatically and the EDGE is unmounted automatically.


How do you backup the old firmware? Open the EDGE icon in finder and drag it to the desktop? Reverse if I needed to revert to the old firmware?


----------



## prepress

My first real problem with the Edge. I turned it on tonight, and all I get is the red light. I double-checked my connections and the power cord is plugged in securely; I haven't touched anything. I tried rebooting by disconnecting and reconnecting the power cord; still only the red light, which now goes out after a few seconds or so. Does anyone know what's happening? I'll dig out the manual in the meantime, but I hope someone has some ideas on this.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16239982
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask are some of you expericing audio dropouts? I've got the audio coming out from the edge seperatley to the amp and have noticed at times audio drop outs.



Yep, I get them occasionally and have programed a button on my universal remote called "fix" which power-cycles the EDGE and fixes the problem.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16242736
> 
> 
> Yep, I get them occasionally and have programed a button on my universal remote called "fix" which power-cycles the EDGE and fixes the problem.



Thanks djos you have been a great help







once you power cycle the unit how long before you get another issue? I hope this new upcoming firmware addresses the problem.


----------



## David_MSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16228194
> 
> 
> Here is what Larry from DVDO told me today:
> 
> *"We are days away from a public release of v1.2. I suggest getting the public version from our website; it should be posted next week. It is definitely recommended because of its improved compatibility with other components and some nice new features."*
> 
> 
> Sweeeet!



I can also confirm the upcoming release of v1.2 in just a matter of days. This coming Monday (4/13) I am sending my unit back to DVDO for replacement and they assured me the new unit shipping out will have firmware v1.2. I have no idea what the other new features will be but am looking forward to them nonetheless. On a whim I asked if the Edge might now be able to pass through DSD bitstream audio signals and they said that is still not possible.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16242776
> 
> 
> Thanks djos you have been a great help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you power cycle the unit how long before you get another issue? I hope this new upcoming firmware addresses the problem.



No probs.










Mine is usually good for a couple of days after that but it is a bit random - also, I never turn my edge off as my Media Center/Server has a fit if I do.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16242540
> 
> 
> My first real problem with the Edge. I turned it on tonight, and all I get is the red light. I double-checked my connections and the power cord is plugged in securely; I haven't touched anything. I tried rebooting by disconnecting and reconnecting the power cord; still only the red light, which now goes out after a few seconds or so. Does anyone know what's happening? I'll dig out the manual in the meantime, but I hope someone has some ideas on this.



Is your display on? Do you have an input on?


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16242736
> 
> 
> Yep, I get them occasionally and have programed a button on my universal remote called "fix" which power-cycles the EDGE and fixes the problem.



I also get audio dropouts.. seemingly randomly, but it's probably once every few days. At first I thought it was my Motorola HD DVR, since that would happen if I quickskipped many times in a row, then I would mute and unmute. I wonder if there's a discrete remote command for the Edge where you can just tell it to turn audio off/on instead of power cycle? Or maybe just switch to a different audio output, then back again.


In any case, I also hope they get this fixed in a future firmware update. This doesn't happen when we're doing anything, like changing source material, channels, etc.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16244770
> 
> 
> Is your display on? Do you have an input on?



I seem to have resolved the problem, though it bears watching. Apparently it was set to an input other than the one I was trying to view; I didn't remember not switching from BD back to cable (an always on input) the last time out. Thanks.


----------



## juancmjr

Not sure if this has been reported or not but there have been 2 instances of where when I'm watching SD programming (rare these days) I'll suddenly get snow, as if the cable has been disconnected from my TV, except this snow has color, instead of just black and white. Has this happened to anyone else? Changing inputs cured this. Wish I could somehow screencap to better illustrate the problem. I'm still on V1 firmware as the 1.1 update didn't work for me.


----------



## Joe741

I was testing my Harmony remote and had this happen:


Power off the EDGE while everything else was left on, then powered EDGE back on only the TV keep reporting 'No Signal'. I tried switching inputs on the EDGE and then the TV. Next I tried cycling the power on the DVD player, but nothing again. Next I power cycled the TV with no results. I finally got a signal back by powering every down and waiting for the red led on the EDGE to go out and restarting everything (via the Harmony remote).


Is there something special needed to be done to power cycle the EDGE once in use?


----------



## Franin

I like to thank Larry Thompson from DVDO for suppling me with the firmware 1.2. Hopefully this addresses the Audio dropouts. I also like to thank MarkH from sound advice who exchanged my unit as it did not work during the upgrade prurpose.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16261748
> 
> 
> I like to thank Larry Thompson from DVDO for suppling me with the firmware 1.2. Hopefully this addresses the Audio dropouts. I also like to thank MarkH from sound advice who exchanged my unit as it did not work during the upgrade prurpose.



Im glad I bought through MarkH too as there certainly have been a number of DOA Edge's out there and it's nice to know Aussie support is but a phone call away.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16261829
> 
> 
> Im glad I bought through MarkH too as there certainly have been a number of DOA Edge's out there and it's nice to know Aussie support is but a phone call away.



What is the new upcoming firmware after 1.2? If my audio dropouts get sorted im certainly not going to jump to it.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16261841
> 
> 
> What is the new upcoming firmware after 1.2? If my audio dropouts get sorted im certainly not going to jump to it.



No Idea, maybe a DVDO rep can answer?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16261850
> 
> 
> No Idea, maybe a DVDO rep can answer?



1.2 is the new one. I went to go and check.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16261879
> 
> 
> 1.2 is the new one. I went to go and check.



v1.2 isn't on the DVDO website yet.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16261885
> 
> 
> v1.2 isn't on the DVDO website yet.



Thats the one I got via email from Larry thompson.MarkH can confirm as he helped me upgrade it into the new dvdo edge.


----------



## Franin




----------



## ccotenj

be patient...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/16262275
> 
> 
> be patient...



I just did the firmware update this morning.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Bogdan

I recently got the Edge (upgraded to 1.1) last week and have been playing around with it on a 26" LCD set. I'm a bit confused as to some of the output settings, and figured this thread may be the right place to ask:


The Edge has the following in the "Advanced Options" for video output:


1. Output Color Space: choose between RGB, YCbCr 4:4:4, YCbCr 4:2:2

2. Output Colorimetry: choose between ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standards, or let EDGE choose automatically


As for #1, I still need to see which has a better component to RGB decoder - the Edge or my TV set. Depending on that, I'll decide on RGB output vs the YCbCr options. If the latter (i.e. my TV's color decoder is better), I assume 4:4:4 would be best, no?


As for #2, this is a bit confusing. On "Auto", it never chooses 601 as the output, even when I'm feeding it 480i SD DVDs or 480i SD cable, which are in the 601 space. It will re-map the 601 to 709 (which is fine I suppose). And if the re-map works, then why even bother having 601? In case I'm feeding the output to a 480p SD TV? Confused a bit..


----------



## Gary J

Do you really expect it to make much difference on a 26" display?


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16266324
> 
> 
> Do you really expect it to make much difference on a 26" display?



Sure. Colors are either correct or not - 19" LCD or 8 foot screen with front projection DLP. Which aspect are you talking about?


----------



## Gary J

Every aspect. And you are not going to do much about colors without CMS.


----------



## amt

Any chance the Edge or other DVDO product might add color gamut correction abilities? Would be nice to see this option in a not out of this world price point.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16266651
> 
> 
> Every aspect. And you are not going to do much about colors without CMS.



I'm not sure what you mean Gary. I was looking for comments on my #2, r.e. 601 and 601 to 709 re-mapping when set to "Auto". Just curious why the Edge does that on "Auto", and why this was a new feature in 1.1 (the ability to force it to use 601 or 709 if re-mapping on "Auto" works just as well). Customers requested 601 output??


My guess is that not many Edge customers output SD 480p, most use HDMI for output, and most displays will use 709 matrix to decode video that comes in on the HDMI input, regardless if it was encoded in 601 or 709 space (some is not even tagged). So it's better to be safe and re-map to 709 I guess in "Auto" mode. But again, not sure why there is that 601 option. Perhaps to make the Edge more a consumer-type product than the VP50, even if (as I said) I doubt many use it to output 480p/601.


What do you mean when you say "you are not going to do much about colors without CMS"? You lost me...You surely can have incorrect colors if you decode 601 video with a 709 matrix and vice-versa. And it will be visible on any size display. That's what I was talking about. And if the Edge correctly re-maps, then all is fine. Also you can certainly tell if a set's color decoder is better or worse than the video processors, and then decide on the output, no? Many times, sets have poor decoders and are better served RGB from a VP...Anyone should be able to tell, regardless of TV/set size, as I was saying.


----------



## Tong Chia

Just got my EDGE and it quite impressive. Handles HDMI handshake

of everything in my setup (Oppo, Toshiba XA2, Sony S300, HTPC and NMT)


The one downside was the inability to switch DSD. However when

paired with the HDMI switching of my Onkyo 885,I can to switch to/from the

Oppo for DVDs without losing the ability to play SACD.


Normally the sequence is as follows

Source-->EDGE-->Onkyo


For Oppo/SACD it is

Source-->Onkyo-->EDGE


In order to make this work the Onkyo sends video without any audio to

the EDGE. The EDGE sends audio via the audio HDMI out to the Onkyo


The Onkyo has the REON turned off and it does not touch the video and

no OSD overlay


The switching is orchestrated with a Harmony One universal remote.

No additional HDMI switches required. Combined the EDGE + Onkyo

has 10 HDMI inputs with 8 of them usable


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16261885
> 
> 
> v1.2 isn't on the DVDO website yet.



Hey djos email sent!


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16269217
> 
> 
> Hey djos email sent!




Cheers Franin


----------



## CraigN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16269217
> 
> 
> Hey djos email sent!



PM sent


----------



## johnnyb05

when i use the judder test on my pioneer 9g and have output on edge set to 1080p24 the bar goes back and forth slowly and shows lots of tears and judder. when set to 1080p60 the bar moves much faster and its nice and smooth WHY ?


----------



## 7ryder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16261885
> 
> 
> v1.2 isn't on the DVDO website yet.



Any idea when v1.2 is going to be on the website?


----------



## mark143

I was able to get my hands on firmware 1.2(build.81). Unfortunately, it still failed to lock on to the signal of my Pioneer DV-S969AVi dvd player under HDMi


Anybody in the same boat as I am?


----------



## Stew4msu

A couple of questions:


1. My display has inherent overscan, so I use the underscan on the Edge to eliminate it. However, every time I turn it off, the underscan is reset back to 0. I have to go into the menu and re-do the underscan each time I go to watch TV. That can't be right, can it?

2. Test patterns are available on the Edge now, correct? How do I access them?


----------



## Joe741

Test patterns are under the 'Advanced Controls' in the menu. You need firmware 1.1 or better.


----------



## Stew4msu

Ah, that explains it. I only have 1.0


Might as well wait for 1.2 to upgrade, eh?


----------



## Joe741

You might want to take a look at EDGE_Sup_v1.1.pdf, it'll give you something to do while waiting for 1.2.


----------



## collinhack

My edge has arrived. Currently I'll just have it hooked up to a Epson 1080UB projector on the display side, so no worrries there as it should auto detect what signal to send.


However I plan to get a 1080p LCD TV soon too and use a HDMI splitter. I'm guessing that this will confuse the Edge and I'll have to turn auto off if both displays are active? But it will still autodectect correctly if only one is active?


----------



## ianfromnotts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark143* /forum/post/16276314
> 
> 
> I was able to get my hands on firmware 1.2(build.81). Unfortunately, it still failed to lock on to the signal of my Pioneer DV-S969AVi dvd player under HDMi
> 
> 
> Anybody in the same boat as I am?



My 868 had problems with V1 especially on HDMI 1 so might be worth while trying a different HDMI input port


----------



## doug goldberg

Gents, I just received my edge. I will be using it with Panny BD-60 BR player and Comcast HD rcvr via HDMI. Its driving an Epson 6500 via HDMI. What the best way to setup it up. Should I fix the output at 1080P? Also I assume I should use the Rec709 color space but what about 4:2:0 etc? Any thoughts?


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16276664
> 
> 
> However I plan to get a 1080p LCD TV soon too and use a HDMI splitter. I'm guessing that this will confuse the Edge and I'll have to turn auto off if both displays are active? But it will still autodectect correctly if only one is active?



I depends on the splitter, for instance the Gefen works differently from the Mono Price. I have the Monoprice 1X2 splitter if both outputs are active it sends the EDID data from Output 2. If only one Output is active it sends the active ports EDID data. The Gefen 1X2 Splitter is a little more sophisticated, display information from port 1 is sent back to the source or a generic EDID programmed into the splitter can be sent if both ports are active, otherwise EDID data from the active port is sent. I just hooked my Edge up to the Monoprice splitter going to a JVC RS2 and a Sony W4100 LCD, last night it appeared to be working with the 1:1 frame rate enabled.


----------



## Franin

I know it a far stretch but I have to ask can this unit cause flagging issue problems for players? I doubt it but im trying to nail why some new movies are not working on my player and it is on others?


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16279618
> 
> 
> I know it a far stretch but I have to ask can this unit cause flagging issue problems for players? I doubt it but im trying to nail why some new movies are not working on my player and it is on others?



Are you talking about Blu-ray players and disks? And by others, do you mean others of the same model or different models and makes of players? The short answer is no. The long answer is some disk are problematic with some players. I know the Panasonic BD30 that I have is on the gazillionth firmware update, most of these updates are to fix specific problems with specific disks. Some manufacturers are forthcoming with timely fixes and others are not.


----------



## ddnathan

I just got my edge. It works well except that it has difficulty in locking onto my HTPC's signal of [email protected] and [email protected] In case of [email protected], the font is smeared too much so I have to guess which word it is (barely legible). If I change the input to [email protected] or 50hz, the fonts become legible, but still have problem in recognizing the signal (very unstable). In case of 720, Edge has more difficulty in locking on to the signal (lots of flickerings). Very unstable in case of both resolutions.


So, I tried 1280x1024 and other conventional PC resolutions,and it works fine, but in such case, I have to adjust the aspect ratio in the HTPC whenever I play video, which is somewhat annoying. Also, I cannot utilize original resolution of 1920x1080i. Please let me know how to resolve this issue. Will firmware 1.2 solve this problem?


My setup:


1. sources: Pioneer 610av DVD player, Samsung BD-P1500, Cable Settop box (Samsung), and HTPC

2. display: Mitsubishi HC5500 projector

3. AV receiver: Denon 2105

4. connection: all sources to Edge: all HDMI; audio from Edge to AV: optical; HTPC audio to Edge: optical; Edge to 5500 (video signal): HDMI; no video signal through AV receiver.


----------



## barrygordon

I am running FW1.2. Had absoultely no issues with 720p from PC into edge. Had some issues with 1080p but was related to my not using the latest driver from intel for the 945GM chipset. After updating the driver had no issues at 720p or 1080p. Fonts are crystal clear as I thought they would be. Projector is a JVC DLA-RS2 showing on a 133" (Diagonal) screen.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16281169
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Blu-ray players and disks? And by others, do you mean others of the same model or different models and makes of players? The short answer is no. The long answer is some disk are problematic with some players. I know the Panasonic BD30 that I have is on the gazillionth firmware update, most of these updates are to fix specific problems with specific disks. Some manufacturers are forthcoming with timely fixes and others are not.



Thanks for that! By others as an example twilight works on some members bd30 and Denon 2500 but not on mine it just loads and then stops. People are saying firmware update is required but if there's is working would a firmware upgrade is required. That's why I asked if the dvdo can cause issues with flagging. But it doesn't so who knows what's going on


----------



## ddnathan

Thanks barrygordon!! Where can i get firmware 1.2? Can someone send it to me?


----------



## scsiraid

There are several 1.2 firmwares floating around... It would be helpful to also state the "build" number. I believe I was given build 72.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16285156
> 
> 
> There are several 1.2 firmwares floating around... It would be helpful to also state the "build" number. I believe I was given build 72.



Mine is build 0.81


----------



## johnnyb05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/16284136
> 
> 
> Thanks barrygordon!! Where can i get firmware 1.2? Can someone send it to me?



i emailed [email protected] about my audio drop outs, and they emailed me the 1.2 firmware. also i was on phone yesterday and the tech said it will be on site today.


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16278901
> 
> 
> I depends on the splitter, for instance the Gefen works differently from the Mono Price. I have the Monoprice 1X2 splitter if both outputs are active it sends the EDID data from Output 2. If only one Output is active it sends the active ports EDID data. The Gefen 1X2 Splitter is a little more sophisticated, display information from port 1 is sent back to the source or a generic EDID programmed into the splitter can be sent if both ports are active, otherwise EDID data from the active port is sent. I just hooked my Edge up to the Monoprice splitter going to a JVC RS2 and a Sony W4100 LCD, last night it appeared to be working with the 1:1 frame rate enabled.



Great info - I'm doing the same thing, and have a few other questions.. Assuming I use the Monoprice.. I have a 1080p LCD monitor and 720p projector. When both are active, will the image still display on both screens, or will the HDCP handshake fail on the one that's not output 2?


Secondly - is anyone using the non-PRO Monoprice splitters? I'd prefer black, and if it's half the price and does the same thing, great. Anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## barrygordon

Slightly OT;


Blu ray is different than plain DVD's in one less than obvious respect. They are very sofdtware driven for their "feature" set.


Every disk manufacturer can do "features" in different ways involving the use of "code" i.e. Programming. Therein lies the Problem.


We are once again dealing with the interpretation of specifications (the HDMI mess); The inability to get code correct (the Microsoft mess); and finally the inabality to get firmware that executes the code correct (everybody who makes A/V components these days mess).


By the time the whole nonsense stabilizes, there will be a whole new format touted with great new features so the cycle can begin once again.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16286053
> 
> 
> Slightly OT;
> 
> 
> Blu ray is different than plain DVD's in one less than obvious respect. They are very sofdtware driven for their "feature" set.
> 
> 
> Every disk manufacturer can do "features" in different ways involving the use of "code" i.e. Programming. Therein lies the Problem.
> 
> 
> We are once again dealing with the interpretation of specifications (the HDMI mess); The inability to get code correct (the Microsoft mess); and finally the inabality to get firmware that executes the code correct (everybody who makes A/V components these days mess).
> 
> 
> By the time the whole nonsense stabilizes, there will be a whole new format touted with great new features so the cycle can begin once again.



So true


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/16285738
> 
> 
> Secondly - is anyone using the non-PRO Monoprice splitters? I'd prefer black, and if it's half the price and does the same thing, great. Anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks!



I got the pro model and used this , the splitter now looks great sitting in my all black 19" equipment rack.


I recommend the pro model because it is HDMI 1.3 compliant. The Edge can send out higher than 8 bit video and pass the new audio codecs all of which requires better than HDMI 1.3, so even if your current display can't accept it, think of it is a little future proofing. Now, if you intend to keep that Haier TV







you bought from WalMart forever, then the 1.2 model will work just fine.


----------



## Munkeung

I loaded 1.1 when it first came out. Had audio dropouts from every source. Call DVDO and was told to reinstall 1.0. I'm a little tired of waiting for the official release of 1.2. I'm planning to take it out of the loop and just use the Denon 2809 to switch sources as the flashing is really annoying and I think it might have contributed to the premature dying my projector bulb. Just hate to see the thing collecting dust. I still don't understand why there should be audio issues.


----------



## quebecanada

Still experiencing audio dropout with firmware 1.1....


Could someone sent me last firmware 1.2 B81...Hope that will help with my issues.


Thank you all


Regards


Stephen


----------



## jedi.master.dre

I would love a copy of firmware 1.2 B81 as well if anyone is willing to send it to me.


----------



## rwestley

The latest build on the 1.2 firmware is 1.2 81. It should be on the site as soon as the webmaster gets time to put it on. It has been sent to the people who do the DVDO website I was told by support today. For those who can't wait give them a call and they will email it to you.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/16289996
> 
> 
> The latest build on the 1.2 firmware is 1.2 81. It should be on the site as soon as the webmaster gets time to put it on. It has been sent to the people who do the DVDO website I was told by support today. For those who can't wait give them a call and they will email it to you.



I have e-mailed them twice asking for the v1.2 FW and they just keep telling me it will be out soon. No luck!


----------



## Joe741

He did say give them a call, you might try phoning,


----------



## stretch437

actually i was a little surprised they didn't post 1.2 today. am told there will be improved documentation too. should be worth waiting for.


----------



## Stew4msu

Well a bit of a bummer, but my Edge is kaput.


Have only been using it about 1 week and it's been having a few difficulties: doesn't always turn on, underscan resets everytime I turn it off.


Called today and talked to a very nice guy named Ken. He sent me 1.2 to try, but it didn't correct anything, in fact it made things worse. Started off working, but then when I turned it off and then back on, the blue light wouldn't come on. He walked me through several things, but nothing that would make it work consistently. And when it did work, the underscan would still reset everytime and after awhile, even when it was working, it was only outputting a green screen with multicolored lines.


So, they're going to exchange it for me since the place I purchased it is out of stock and they don't know when they'll be getting any more.


I hope I don't have to pay return shipping, but it's looking like I might. That's a bit of a bummer, but they've been great to deal with so far.


----------



## dmas

If you want the firmware before the webpage has been updated, I suggest that you do the following:


1. take a look at the 1.1 download page, and note the URL for downloading the 1.1 firmware.

2. The posters above said they have 1.2, and that it is build 81.

3. Rewrite the URL from 1 above, substituting 12 and 81 instead of 11 and 66.

4. Paste it into your web browser, and download the 1.2 firmware.


I've downloaded it, but haven't loaded onto my Edges -- but probably will sometime this weekend. I'm not going to post the direct URL since it'll bypass any of DVDO's agreement pages...


----------



## quebecanada











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmas* /forum/post/16291252
> 
> 
> If you want the firmware before the webpage has been updated, I suggest that you do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. take a look at the 1.1 download page, and note the URL for downloading the 1.1 firmware.
> 
> 2. The posters above said they have 1.2, and that it is build 81.
> 
> 3. Rewrite the URL from 1 above, substituting 12 and 81 instead of 11 and 66.
> 
> 4. Paste it into your web browser, and download the 1.2 firmware.
> 
> 
> I've downloaded it, but haven't loaded onto my Edges -- but probably will sometime this weekend. I'm not going to post the direct URL since it'll bypass any of DVDO's agreement pages...





thank you so much....work like a charm !!!


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmas* /forum/post/16291252
> 
> 
> If you want the firmware before the webpage has been updated, I suggest that you do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. take a look at the 1.1 download page, and note the URL for downloading the 1.1 firmware.
> 
> 2. The posters above said they have 1.2, and that it is build 81.
> 
> 3. Rewrite the URL from 1 above, substituting 12 and 81 instead of 11 and 66.
> 
> 4. Paste it into your web browser, and download the 1.2 firmware.
> 
> 
> I've downloaded it, but haven't loaded onto my Edges -- but probably will sometime this weekend. I'm not going to post the direct URL since it'll bypass any of DVDO's agreement pages...



Lol, nice bit of detective work there!


----------



## dmas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16291316
> 
> 
> lol, nice bit of detective work there!



I love it when filenames are very regular


----------



## stevesns69

Well, since 1.2 isn't available yet, does anybody have another guess as to when it will be available? I've been checking everyday since the 1.2 talk started.



edit: I got it now!! / Thanks!! I like the new settings so far.


----------



## tingshen

My Edge is not responding anymore and giving a white lite at the LED. Any idea if it's due to power supply failure? I am thinking of changing the power supply instead of sending back for RMA coz it could be more expensive....


----------



## bezoar

Question for those using the Edge with a TIVO. Every time I change the channel I get a gray screen for 3 seconds before the channel comes in, then another 3 seconds before audio. So it takes ~ 6 seconds to get to a new channel. I understand the handshake delay switching between different components, but every channel change? I have all my sources going to the Edge then the audio goes to my processor. TV is connected directly to the Edge. Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## aaronwt

I have no handshaking problems with my TiVo and it going through an HDMI switch, HDMI splitter, Algolith HDMI flea, the EDGE and my Denon receiver.


Now when I change channels to a channel with a different resolution, I will get a blank screen for 1 to at most 3 seconds.

If I were to bypass the EDGE and go straight to the TV I will get the same thing.


I run my TiVo in Native mode. If you run the TiVo in the fixed video output mode you should be able to avoid this. Although then the EDGE wouldn't be doing the scaling.


----------



## David_MSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16291247
> 
> 
> Well a bit of a bummer, but my Edge is kaput.
> 
> 
> Have only been using it about 1 week and it's been having a few difficulties: doesn't always turn on, underscan resets everytime I turn it off.
> 
> 
> Called today and talked to a very nice guy named Ken. He sent me 1.2 to try, but it didn't correct anything, in fact it made things worse. Started off working, but then when I turned it off and then back on, the blue light wouldn't come on. He walked me through several things, but nothing that would make it work consistently. And when it did work, the underscan would still reset everytime and after awhile, even when it was working, it was only outputting a green screen with multicolored lines.
> 
> 
> So, they're going to exchange it for me since the place I purchased it is out of stock and they don't know when they'll be getting any more.
> 
> 
> I hope I don't have to pay return shipping, but it's looking like I might. That's a bit of a bummer, but they've been great to deal with so far.



Ken is also the gentleman I've been working with but on a completely different issue. For me, there were pieces loose inside the unit (screws and/or solder most likely) and pieces of the logo fell off before I ever removed it from the carton for the first time. They had me send my unit back and are replacing it with a brand-new one. Ken also assured me that firmware v1.2 would be loaded on the replacement unit I receive. I'm glad to hear your experience has been positive so far because I too have been very happy with the way Ken has helped me out. I paid $17.00 or so to send the unit back to them via FedEx but I didn't mind because they're doing such a great job in taking care of me. I wish you well!


----------



## TKNice

Anyone have problems with audio punch through on a particular device button? It's working great on AUD and CABLE SAT, but when I try to set it up on DVD I get nothing.


Any ideas?


----------



## bezoar

Originally posted by *aaronwt*


> Quote:
> Now when I change channels to a channel with a different resolution, I will get a blank screen for 1 to at most 3 seconds.
> 
> If I were to bypass the EDGE and go straight to the TV I will get the same thing.
> 
> 
> I run my TiVo in Native mode. If you run the TiVo in the fixed video output mode you should be able to avoid this. Although then the EDGE wouldn't be doing the scaling.



I also run the TIVO in native mode. Switching to fixed would defeat the purpose of the Edge as I want it to do the processing. Not sure why the delay is so long but my wife is very unhappy with this new behavior. If I can't get this fixed I'll have to switch back to my Zextor HDMI switch as there was never any delay.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmas* /forum/post/16291252
> 
> 
> If you want the firmware before the webpage has been updated, I suggest that you do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. take a look at the 1.1 download page, and note the URL for downloading the 1.1 firmware.
> 
> 2. The posters above said they have 1.2, and that it is build 81.
> 
> 3. Rewrite the URL from 1 above, substituting 12 and 81 instead of 11 and 66.
> 
> 4. Paste it into your web browser, and download the 1.2 firmware.
> 
> 
> I've downloaded it, but haven't loaded onto my Edges -- but probably will sometime this weekend. I'm not going to post the direct URL since it'll bypass any of DVDO's agreement pages...



Pretty work. Loaded like a champ.


Anybody seen a synopsis of new features and bug fixes yet?


----------



## b00bie

They are currently working on a user manual upgrade, should be out shortly.


Tom


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Figured that based on pervious posts. Just wondered if anybody had access to a 50k feet view roll-up.


----------



## Frank Derks

Found so far: (? = not sure what it does)

Advanced Controls: Looks like Prep is now enabled for 1080p

Settings: Auto wake up and standy options

Advanced Controls: Hot plug Source ?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmas* /forum/post/16291252
> 
> 
> If you want the firmware before the webpage has been updated, I suggest that you do the following:
> 
> 
> 1. take a look at the 1.1 download page, and note the URL for downloading the 1.1 firmware.
> 
> 2. The posters above said they have 1.2, and that it is build 81.
> 
> 3. Rewrite the URL from 1 above, substituting 12 and 81 instead of 11 and 66.
> 
> 4. Paste it into your web browser, and download the 1.2 firmware.
> 
> 
> I've downloaded it, but haven't loaded onto my Edges -- but probably will sometime this weekend. I'm not going to post the direct URL since it'll bypass any of DVDO's agreement pages...



Worked great! Boy do I feel stupid for not thinking of that! Thanks so much for sharing your insight.


----------



## DiCecco

I got my Edge from the AVS power buy and hooked it up today and I have one problem. I cannot get my Sony 995 400 disk changer to make the hdmi handshake with the Edge. All my other devices are working. Samsung 1400 Blu-Ray, Toshiba HD35, Directv hr20-700, and OPPO 80 all work. I can get the Sony 995 to work if I run it through my Onkyo 885 and then out to the Edge but cannot get it to work directly to the Edge. I have the Onkyo 885 set to pass through so it is not doing any video processing. My display is an Optoma HD80 projector and it does not loss hand shake with the Edge.

I have tried turning the Edge and 995 off in different orders and nothing has worked. The only thing that I noticed was in the information line on the Edge for the 995 input it states hdcp is off and the Sony 995 according to the manual needs to detect hdcp for hdmi to work. How do I turn hdcdp on in the Edge so the Sony will send a signal out of hdmi? If nothing else I can just keep running it through the 885.


----------



## yenchee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank Derks* /forum/post/16293168
> 
> 
> Found so far: (? = not sure what it does)
> 
> Advanced Controls: Looks like Prep is now enabled for 1080p
> 
> Settings: Auto wake up and standy options
> 
> Advanced Controls: Hot plug Source ?




I just upgraded my EDGE to 1.20 patch 80. The Prep for 1080p seems to have problem in this version. No matter it is auto or off, the status page shows on always. Do you have similar problem?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yenchee* /forum/post/16295230
> 
> 
> I just upgraded my EDGE to 1.20 patch 80. The Prep for 1080p seems to have problem in this version. No matter it is auto or off, the status page shows on always. Do you have similar problem?



I found this too, change inputs and back again and it will take effect.


Btw the Prep for 1080p is pretty stupid, it even tries to "fix" 1080p24 material!


----------



## Cynn

Can anyone tell me if the new firmware improves the "Game Mode" handling of 480i? 480i in game mode is very jerky on my 1.1 edge.


----------



## Frank Derks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yenchee* /forum/post/16295230
> 
> 
> I just upgraded my EDGE to 1.20 patch 80. The Prep for 1080p seems to have problem in this version. No matter it is auto or off, the status page shows on always. Do you have similar problem?



I did not tested the new options yet, just found them as new menu options.

I don't think prep is usefull for me anyway because I have no deinterlace circuit at any of the Edge inputs that should need correction.


Another observation:

Looks like intelaced pal images from BBC breadcast are looking better now.

With v1.1 there were some combing issues with some programs. Looks like this is solved.


----------



## miltimj

Has anyone who's tried v1.2 had audio dropout issues? Were they fixed in v1.2?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16295398
> 
> 
> I found this too, change inputs and back again and it will take effect.
> 
> 
> Btw the Prep for 1080p is pretty stupid, it even tries to "fix" 1080p24 material!



PReP is not applied to 1080P24 material. And I also need 1080P PReP for my BD player. When I play a 1080i BD title, my Pansonic will output it as 1080P60 after deinterlacing it. And it doesn't do a great job deinterlacing. Using PReP solves those deinterlacing problems.

I could go into the BD player menu and change the output everytime I watch a 1080i disc, but having PReP makes things much easier.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiCecco* /forum/post/16294882
> 
> 
> I got my Edge from the AVS power buy and hooked it up today and I have one problem. I cannot get my Sony 995 400 disk changer to make the hdmi handshake with the Edge. All my other devices are working. Samsung 1400 Blu-Ray, Toshiba HD35, Directv hr20-700, and OPPO 80 all work. I can get the Sony 995 to work if I run it through my Onkyo 885 and then out to the Edge but cannot get it to work directly to the Edge. I have the Onkyo 885 set to pass through so it is not doing any video processing. My display is an Optoma HD80 projector and it does not loss hand shake with the Edge.
> 
> I have tried turning the Edge and 995 off in different orders and nothing has worked. The only thing that I noticed was in the information line on the Edge for the 995 input it states hdcp is off and the Sony 995 according to the manual needs to detect hdcp for hdmi to work. How do I turn hdcdp on in the Edge so the Sony will send a signal out of hdmi? If nothing else I can just keep running it through the 885.



Is the HDMI indicator on the Sony front panel illuminated?


Try running the main output from the EDGE directly to the projector and using the audio only HDMI output into your 885 (that's how I run my DTC-9.8)


Also, in the Sony setup menu you should change the HDMI Resolution to 720x480p.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/16297520
> 
> 
> Has anyone who's tried v1.2 had audio dropout issues? Were they fixed in v1.2?



It's looking good at the moment.I have not experinced any just yet.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16297903
> 
> 
> It's looking good at the moment.I have not experinced any just yet.



I've been on it since Thurs or Fri, prob watched about 10 hours from lots of different inputs... no dropouts.


(I just realized there's no wood anywhere to knock on)


Tom


----------



## rwestley

The dropout issues are fixed in 1.2. I had a earlier version of 1.2 and they were also fixed in that version.


----------



## peterrudy

I still have lot of bitstream lossless audio drop outs with 1.2 beta. My sources are Samsung 1500 and Asus HDAV 1.3 audio card. They happen with random discs and seen more with discs like Kungfu panda and spiderman 3. I am just using PCM as method of transport to my processor which has zero issues. So, there is no reason to hold off buying this unit for that issue.


Peter


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16297554
> 
> *PReP is not applied to 1080P24 material.* And I also need 1080P PReP for my BD player. When I play a 1080i BD title, my Pansonic will output it as 1080P60 after deinterlacing it. And it doesn't do a great job deinterlacing. Using PReP solves those deinterlacing problems.
> 
> I could go into the BD player menu and change the output everytime I watch a 1080i disc, but having PReP makes things much easier.



It shouldn't be but it is on my system; my BH200 was outputting 1080p24 (Bank Job on BD) to the Edge and I was wondering why their was a hint of bad de-intelacing style stair-stepping especially on teeth when actors where talking - i pressed the Edge Info button and it showed PREP as On. I turned it off for 1080p, cycled inputs (as with v1.2 it doesn't disable till you do







) and the problem was gone.


I was pretty surprised by this behavior so i turned PREP back On and voila, the problem was back and the info screen confirmed PREP was On - now that it is disabled again I dont get the problem.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16297903
> 
> 
> It's looking good at the moment.I have not experinced any just yet.



Same, seems the audio dropouts are gone so far for me too.


----------



## tingshen

Any idea where to download the 1.2 firmware?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/16300230
> 
> 
> Any idea where to download the 1.2 firmware?



Go back 1 page and you'll find out.


----------



## scsiraid

FW 1.2 build 81 has problems in my system. When I power off edge, it doesnt actually power off, the led goes red... then back to blue... and then the audio delay resets back to zero on the selected input. I had 1.2 build 76 and all was fine... but with 81, its broken. I need a high negative delay and when it goes back to zero, it is annoying to say the least.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16300017
> 
> 
> Same, seems the audio dropouts are gone so far for me too.



Unfortunately, the new firmware has made the audio drops worse for me. I've been using v.1.2 for several weeks now, but I'm beginning to consider removing the Edge from my system as a result. I can power cycle the Edge and the drops become less frequent, but I'd rather it work as designed.


----------



## doug goldberg

So far 1.2 is working very well for me. I really like the auto stby / auto on feature. That seems to work as advertised. Great box.


----------



## BENN0

I got 1.2b81 via support as I had a problem where my picture settings where sometimes all messed up after power down via the remote control. This seems fixed now.


Does anyone have a description for the new features? The new PReP for 1080p seems indeed a bit over active as it seems to enable itself for material that isn't even interlaced.


I would also like to know about the new auto on and off features. I have a Popcorn Hour media player that leaves its HDMI output activated in standby so my EDGE never goes in standby by itself. Will the new features help with this?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/16301773
> 
> 
> I got 1.2b81 via support as I had a problem where my picture settings where sometimes all messed up after power down via the remote control. This seems fixed now.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a description for the new features? *The new PReP for 1080p seems indeed a bit over active as it seems to enable itself for material that isn't even interlaced.*
> 
> 
> I would also like to know about the new auto on and off features. I have a Popcorn Hour media player that leaves its HDMI output activated in standby so my EDGE never goes in standby by itself. Will the new features help with this?



That's exactly what I found too and on 1080p24 content no less!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16300017
> 
> 
> Same, seems the audio dropouts are gone so far for me too.



I guess will certainly keep posted if we do experience any.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16302026
> 
> 
> I guess will certainly keep posted if we do experience any.



Indeed.


----------



## collinhack

So, I've got my Edge, plugged in my BR player and Cable Tv, PJ at the other end. I've run the wizard and renamed the inputs.


Is that basically it? Is there any fine adjustments I should be making, especially for cable tv? Or is just that good and simple leaving it alone as is is best?


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16302163
> 
> 
> So, I've got my Edge, plugged in my BR player and Cable Tv, PJ at the other end. I've run the wizard and renamed the inputs.
> 
> 
> Is that basically it? Is there any fine adjustments I should be making, especially for cable tv? Or is just that good and simple leaving it alone as is is best?



It depends on what you watch. I like MNR set to low for cable/sat viewing. As for other settings you need to "play" around with them to see what looks best with your display. Fine and Edge Enhancements with some programming reall can sharpen the picure without hurting it. For Blu ray I pretty much let everything go thru untouched.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16302163
> 
> 
> So, I've got my Edge, plugged in my BR player and Cable Tv, PJ at the other end. I've run the wizard and renamed the inputs.
> 
> 
> Is that basically it? Is there any fine adjustments I should be making, especially for cable tv? Or is just that good and simple leaving it alone as is is best?



If you cable box has a native resolution mode, engage it to let the EDGE de-interlace and scale 480i channels. The EDGE will remember overscan and aspect ratio by frequency as well as by input (very useful for cable and satellite).


If your display accepts 1080p24, engage 1:1 Frame Rate in the Advanced Controls menu and set up your Blu-ray player to allow 1080p24 output. Buy or rent a Blu-ray test disc and check levels (brightness, contrast, color, etc...)


Use SD color bars to check for color decoding error (601 decoded as 709) on standard DVDs.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16302059
> 
> 
> Indeed.



I've experinced 2 audio dropouts tonight but it could be because of the movie twilight. Twilight has a known issue of dropouts. The player I used was a Denon 2500. Im guessing its the movie but will certainly keep my ears open if there is anymore.


----------



## Joe741

Just a heads up, firmware v1.2 is now available:

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php


----------



## billmcf

Version 1.2 eliminated the audio dropouts for my ReplayTV DVRs, which are connected to the component+optical inputs on the Edge.


The new firmware reduced but did not eliminate audio dropouts from my Dish DTVPal DVR, which is connected to the Edge via HDMI only. When I start playing a recording, about 1 time in 10 there will be no audio. Power cycling the DVR restores the audio; power cycling the Edge doesn't. The next step is to see whether the dropouts happen with the DVR connected directly to the TV. Stay tuned...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmcf* /forum/post/16305386
> 
> 
> Version 1.2 eliminated the audio dropouts for my ReplayTV DVRs, which are connected to the component+optical inputs on the Edge.
> 
> 
> The new firmware reduced but did not eliminate audio dropouts from my Dish DTVPal DVR, which is connected to the Edge via HDMI only. When I start playing a recording, about 1 time in 10 there will be no audio. Power cycling the DVR restores the audio; power cycling the Edge doesn't. The next step is to see whether the dropouts happen with the DVR connected directly to the TV. Stay tuned...



Perhaps it's an HDMI issue. Does this happen if you connect via analog outs?


----------



## FoSheezy

I posted this over in the Emotiva forum, but thought I would check here for opinion also, as it may provide a different opinion.


Just wondering what you guys would do in this situation. Turns out, the two scenarios come out about the same moneywise after all is said and done.


I have Emotiva amps powering all my speakers, so amplification is taken care of.


I also have a PS3(PCM to Marantz) for bluray and an XBOX 360. These two components should operate the same regardless of decision.


Option 1: Keep my Marantz SR4002 as a pre, sell my Oppo 983H and get a DVDO egde and an OPPO 980H(ouputs 480i through HDMI). The Marantz is limited in connectivity and video output, so the edge would take care of that.


Option 2: Sell the Marantz SR4002 and get the Emotiva UMC-1 pre when released. I would keep the 983H for SD playback.


I have been planning on the UMC route but was interested in opinions of the other scenario. Might be nice to have the VP but maybe not necessary with the 983H and the video processing in the UMC. Non-HD sources are SD DVD, Wii and occasional non-HD channels.


Display is a Panny AE2000 1080p projector on 92" screen.


----------



## ddnathan

My Edge does not respond to the remote control. It worked well several hours ago. I do not think it is the remote control issue, because it works fine with other devices (TV, Cable, DVD, and BD). Any one experiencing same problem?? I did everything: turn off and on Edge, reset Edge, etc. Maybe just physical defect on the IR receiver. I may have to call DVDO technical support, then.


----------



## collinhack

>If your display accepts 1080p24, engage 1:1 Frame Rate in the Advanced Controls menu and set up your Blu-ray player to allow 1080p24 output.


I should have mentioned that I'm in PALland here in Aust - does that advice still hold? My PJ does do 2:2 and 3:2 pulldown - not too sure what that means but I think it's related to the 24fps thing?


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoSheezy* /forum/post/16305741
> 
> 
> 
> Option 2: Sell the Marantz SR4002 and get the Emotiva UMC-1 pre when released. I would keep the 983H for SD playback.



I would go with this option but, dear god, you will be waiting for awhile for the UMC-1! What is it on, its third delay?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16307395
> 
> 
> >If your display accepts 1080p24, engage 1:1 Frame Rate in the Advanced Controls menu and set up your Blu-ray player to allow 1080p24 output.
> 
> 
> I should have mentioned that I'm in PALland here in Aust - does that advice still hold? My PJ does do 2:2 and 3:2 pulldown - not too sure what that means but I think it's related to the 24fps thing?



You should use the 1:1 Frame rate option other wise the edge will try and convert 24/60hz material to 50hz (assuming you have selected 1080p50 as your output frequency).


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/16307244
> 
> 
> My Edge does not respond to the remote control. It worked well several hours ago. I do not think it is the remote control issue, because it works fine with other devices (TV, Cable, DVD, and BD). Any one experiencing same problem?? I did everything: turn off and on Edge, reset Edge, etc. Maybe just physical defect on the IR receiver. I may have to call DVDO technical support, then.



I'm seeing this and now no inputs will show an image. I upgraded to 1.2 a few days ago and everything was working great for about 3 days. Now I can't seem to get my edge to do anything. The LED is red most of the time. If I pull the power cord and reset it I can get the blue light to come on if I mess around with it a lot but no picture displays. The unit will not turn off with the remote---just have a solid red. People watched 3 different movies throughout the day yesterday and everything was flawless.


I reverted back to 1.1 thinking that would solve my problems. The remote seems to work now and I can power the edge off but still no image. So I verified that my cables are good and send various sources through the receiver to the projector and all worked great. I guess I'm having some sort of hardware problem suddenly but won't know until I call tech support tomorrow.


Tom


----------



## FoSheezy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/16307404
> 
> 
> I would go with this option but, dear god, you will be waiting for awhile for the UMC-1! What is it on, its third delay?



Something like that. They say June. First time they've actually given a date AFAIK.

I think Im gonna go that route. Ill keep the Marantz till I can actually get my hands on one.


----------



## Neil Schneider

Same thing happened to me and I will have to send it back.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16307590
> 
> 
> I'm seeing this and now no inputs will show an image. I upgraded to 1.2 a few days ago and everything was working great for about 3 days. Now I can't seem to get my edge to do anything. The LED is red most of the time. If I pull the power cord and reset it I can get the blue light to come on if I mess around with it a lot but no picture displays. The unit will not turn off with the remote---just have a solid red. People watched 3 different movies throughout the day yesterday and everything was flawless.
> 
> 
> I reverted back to 1.1 thinking that would solve my problems. The remote seems to work now and I can power the edge off but still no image. So I verified that my cables are good and send various sources through the receiver to the projector and all worked great. I guess I'm having some sort of hardware problem suddenly but won't know until I call tech support tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Tom


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16307590
> 
> 
> around with it a lot but no picture displays. The unit will not turn off with the remote---just have a solid red. People watched 3 different movies throughout the day yesterday and everything was flawless.
> 
> 
> Tom



After I shut off all my gear the LED will stay lit (red) for ~2 minutes before going out.


----------



## ddnathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16307590
> 
> 
> I'm seeing this and now no inputs will show an image. I upgraded to 1.2 a few days ago and everything was working great for about 3 days. Now I can't seem to get my edge to do anything. The LED is red most of the time. If I pull the power cord and reset it I can get the blue light to come on if I mess around with it a lot but no picture displays. The unit will not turn off with the remote---just have a solid red. People watched 3 different movies throughout the day yesterday and everything was flawless.
> 
> 
> I reverted back to 1.1 thinking that would solve my problems. The remote seems to work now and I can power the edge off but still no image. So I verified that my cables are good and send various sources through the receiver to the projector and all worked great. I guess I'm having some sort of hardware problem suddenly but won't know until I call tech support tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Tom



I reverted back to firmware 1.1 with the same hope you have, but still Edge does not respond. The red light remains on and not off even though all the source devices were turned off. Just before the problem occurs, I had changed the setting to enable auto standby and auto wakeup under firmware 1.2 and I suspect that that may have some adverse impact on IR receiver unit. It is so sudden that I am frustrated so much. I will call DVDO support tomorrow morning and also I will try to connect extension cable to the IR receiver unit on the back panel and to see if it works or not (I ordered the cable).


----------



## BENN0

Do the people with the EDGE locking up have devices that keep their HDMI output active while in standby or "powered off"?

I am seeing the same sort of problems with my Popcorn Hour media player. The EDGE sometimes locks up showing a distorted image (pinkish) and the remote control no longer works. Removing power from both the Popcorn and the EDGE clears the problem.


This is a new problem for me with 1.2. Unfortunately I use the Popcorn for the majority of my daily viewing.


----------



## ddnathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/16309157
> 
> 
> Do the people with the EDGE locking up have devices that keep their HDMI output active while in standby or "powered off"?
> 
> I am seeing the same sort of problems with my Popcorn Hour media player. The EDGE sometimes locks up showing a distorted image (pinkish) and the remote control no longer works. Removing power from both the Popcorn and the EDGE clears the problem.
> 
> 
> This is a new problem for me with 1.2. Unfortunately I use the Popcorn for the majority of my daily viewing.



My problem is that when I reset the Edge, the projector screen connected to Edge is okay with on screen menus on it (no distortion but on-screen message of Edge with normal movie or tv in the background). Remote would not work, so I cannot remove on-screen message.


I will try to pull the plug off all the devices.....


----------



## ddnathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/16309157
> 
> 
> Do the people with the EDGE locking up have devices that keep their HDMI output active while in standby or "powered off"?
> 
> I am seeing the same sort of problems with my Popcorn Hour media player. The EDGE sometimes locks up showing a distorted image (pinkish) and the remote control no longer works. Removing power from both the Popcorn and the EDGE clears the problem.
> 
> 
> This is a new problem for me with 1.2. Unfortunately I use the Popcorn for the majority of my daily viewing.



Thanks BENNO!!! I followed your suggestion: to pull the plug off (instead of turn off by remote control) on all sources (BD, DVD, and cable) and the remote control of Edge is now working!!! Thank you BENNO!!


----------



## BENN0

Maybe enabling the new v1.2 "Hot Plug Source" option on problematic HDMI inputs will prevent this problem. I'm going to try this tonight for my Popcorn Hour media player.


The manual mentions the Sony Playstation 3 and OPPO 970 as possible problematic devices (I have a PS3 and an OPPO 980).


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/16309333
> 
> 
> Maybe enabling the new v1.2 "Hot Plug Source" option on problematic HDMI inputs will prevent this problem.



The hot-plug feature seems to "fix" all sorts of strange issues. I have hot-plug turned on for all my sources, and don't have any problems anymore.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16309412
> 
> 
> The hot-plug feature seems to "fix" all sorts of strange issues. I have hot-plug turned on for all my sources, and don't have any problems anymore.



It fixed a couple for me too!


----------



## Franin

I noticed that also what is the HotPlug?


----------



## BENN0

Is has something to do with HDMI/HDCP handshaking. Have a look at the user manual supplement for version 1.2:
http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...1_and_v1.2.pdf 

(last pages)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/16309723
> 
> 
> Is has something to do with HDMI/HDCP handshaking. Have a look at the user manual supplement for version 1.2:
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...1_and_v1.2.pdf
> 
> (last pages)



Just noticed that! Downloading know,thanks!


----------



## Franin

Might actually give it a try.


----------



## andrewfee

For anyone planning on installing v1.2, this is very important:



> Quote:
> Firmware v1.2 includes a new data structure for storing user preferences. This was added to eliminate the need to restore factory defaults following firmware updates. This in turn eliminates erasing user preferences when firmware is updated in the future.
> 
> 
> The new data structure is built in EDGE's memory immediately after copying the firmware to EDGE and unplugging the USB cable. During the time it takes to build the data structure, EDGE's front LED will flash red/green.
> 
> *After the new firmware is copied to EDGE and the USB cable is disconnected, the front LED will flash red/green for 2-4 minutes. This is normal for this firmware. Just wait for it to stop flashing.*



This is normally ok if you use a laptop or computer hooked up to the EDGE while it's at your TV, but if you have to take the EDGE to your computer to update it, you should wait until it's finished before disconnecting the power or you may have problems.




Changelist:
Improved audio handling and audio compatibility
Improved compatibility with analog component inputs
Improved compatibility with game consoles
Improved compatibility with PCs
Improved switching with less flashing
Improved power efficiency
New PReP feature for 1080p inputs
New user option for enabling PReP for Standard Definition or High Definition inputs
New user control Hot Plug Source improves switching with certain source components
New user options over deinterlace processing
New user options for controlling automatic power down
New user options for controlling automatic power on
New user options for controlling analog component inputs
New data structure for user preferences eliminates the requirement for to restore factory defaults when updating firmware. Future firmware updates will not erase the user's preferences.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16309776
> 
> 
> Might actually give it a try.



Tried the Hot plug source and it did not allow the passing of dolby true HD.I turned it off and it allowed it.


----------



## JohnNY-C

I just ordered my DVDO Edge, Sony BDP-S550 and Harmony One from amazon.com today. I'll be connecting them to my current Sharp LC-32GP1U 1080p set. I'm going to have to sit about 3' away to see the Edge doing it's job but I'll report back my findings anyway.


I'm currently torn between two LCD TVs to use with the DVDO: the Mitsubishi 52246 and the Sharp 52" 96U Special Edition. They are both 10-bit panels but the Mitsubishi has a video proc built-in so it might be overkill. What do you DVDO owners recommend between those two or any other 10-bit/"deep color" LCD panel TV (no LED backlighting please







)


----------



## savefarris

i havent had any problems with my edge before, however when i upgraded to firmware 1.2 last night, the edge could no longer maintain a signal for more than a couple seconds.

i called customer service, they walked me through the process of updating the firmware with nothing plugged in and also turned on the hot plug for the hdmi inputs, however neither my tivo hd nor my popcorn hour are working.

i got an RMA, this is the first time a firmware update has bricked something.

(at least that is what im assuming since no problems before and update was only change).

anyone else having a similar problem that they cant resolve with any of the aforementioned fixes?


----------



## Cynn

Well... I am officially scared to update my firmware. lol


----------



## CraigN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cynn* /forum/post/16315848
> 
> 
> Well... I am officially scared to update my firmware. lol



I tried 1.2 but had some issues. I am not technical but will try to describe what I saw. The best example was on Casino Royale (Blu-Ray at 1080p24HZ), the scene where Bond comes back to the poker table after nearly dying in his car. There are a couple of stacks of blue chips on the table. With firmware 1.2 there was obvious instability on the sides of these chips (? deinterlacing problem). I am afraid I cant remember if PREP was activated or not. On a few other occasions there were minor stutters in the picture lasting only a few 10ths of a second.

I have gone back to 1.1 and the problems went away.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/16315295
> 
> 
> i havent had any problems with my edge before, however when i upgraded to firmware 1.2 last night, the edge could no longer maintain a signal for more than a couple seconds.
> 
> i called customer service, they walked me through the process of updating the firmware with nothing plugged in and also turned on the hot plug for the hdmi inputs, however neither my tivo hd nor my popcorn hour are working.
> 
> 
> anyone else having a similar problem that they cant resolve with any of the aforementioned fixes?



Did you also try fully powering down all your devices? Not turning them in standby or "off" via the remote control but truly unplugging them from the mains. See also a few posts above.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigN* /forum/post/16316249
> 
> 
> On a few other occasions there were minor stutters in the picture lasting only a few 10ths of a second.



I've also noticed this but it could as well have been my sources as I mostly play HDTV rips via the Popcorn Hour and the quality of the encodes varies.


----------



## Tom899

Issue- AVR does not detect the lossless audio formats from the OPPO BDP-83 BluRay Player with the DVDO Edge in the chain


I'm not quite sure which one is at fault here, but if I remove the Edge from the chain all is good. Here's the three devices in question.

DVDO Edge with latest 1.2 firmware

OPPO BDP-83 BluRay Player with latest firmware

Yamaha RX-V1800 AVR with latest firmware


Cycling through the disc audio formats with the BDP-83 does not fix it. Cycling the Yamaha RX-V1800 power while the disc is playing will sometimes work but takes repeated times.


If I remove the Edge from the chain all is well. I tried turning on and off ALL of the the new Edge features including the "Hot Plug Source" with no change.


Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16297554
> 
> 
> PReP is not applied to 1080P24 material. And I also need 1080P PReP for my BD player. When I play a 1080i BD title, my Pansonic will output it as 1080P60 after deinterlacing it. And it doesn't do a great job deinterlacing. Using PReP solves those deinterlacing problems.
> 
> I could go into the BD player menu and change the output everytime I watch a 1080i disc, but having PReP makes things much easier.



The issue is that PReP *IS* applied to 1080p24 as well as 1080p60. It most definitely should NOT be applied to 1080p24. On 1080p60 is does an amazing job.


I ran through the tests on the "Spears & Munsil High Definition Benchmark" that test de-interlacing abilities of your Blu-ray player, and my Sony S350 did horrible with 1080p60 output with PReP off and WONDERFUL with PReP on. So it will make a HUGE difference when upconverting SD DVDs to 1080p60 and having PReP on.


So PReP is a huge thing for me, as I play a lot of SD DVDs in my Blu-ray as well. And since it doesn't have direct-source, having PReP applied to 1080p60 (upconverted SD DVDs), is a wonderful thing. Having it applied to 1080p24 Blu-ray discs is awful however.


Is DVDO looking into this bug?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16317483
> 
> 
> The issue is that PReP *IS* applied to 1080p24 as well as 1080p60. It most definitely should NOT be applied to 1080p24. On 1080p60 is does an amazing job.
> 
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> 
> Having it applied to 1080p24 Blu-ray discs is awful however.
> 
> 
> Is DVDO looking into this bug?



I sure hope so!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cynn* /forum/post/16315848
> 
> 
> Well... I am officially scared to update my firmware. lol



I tried it and it bricked my machine. I took it to where I purchased and they could not find why it did that. Luck for me I was able to exchange it.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16317665
> 
> 
> I tried it and it bricked my machine. I took it to where I purchased and they could not find why it did that. Luck for me I was able to exchange it.



Hey Franin, didn't you post something about using the hot plug in 1.2? Which part exactly bricked your machine? I've personally never seen a firmware update done so easily than on the Edge. Granted, the 1.2 update flashes the LED for a few minutes where prior versions did not. I assume you allowed it to finish?


Tom


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16318080
> 
> 
> Hey Franin, didn't you post something about using the hot plug in 1.2? Which part exactly bricked your machine? I've personally never seen a firmware update done so easily than on the Edge. Granted, the 1.2 update flashes the LED for a few minutes where prior versions did not. I assume you allowed it to finish?
> 
> 
> Tom



yeah I did, The hot plug source didnt allow the Dolby HD pass through but when I switched it off it did. I did my first update and the computer recognised it and then it didn't.I tried it on 2 different computers and same thing. But the green light ended up being permanently on. Could not do anymore, I could not even get to remove the file. When we swapped the unit peice of cake it automatically picked it up and worked well. Im hoping all goes good no more audio dropouts and I certainly won't be updating no more.


----------



## djos

I'm having issues turning PReP on and off!


I had all sorts of trouble turning it off but now that I want to turn it on (wanted to experiment with using weave on HTPC + PReP) it wont turn on and stays off?

*ABT, if you are watching this thread there are 2 major PReP issues in FW v1.2:*


1/ turning it on and off is some sort of black art, sometimes it turns on or off, most of the time it ignores you!


2/ when on for 1080p, PReP tries to de-interlace progressive content including [email protected] material even when set to 1:1 frame-rate.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16318351
> 
> 
> I'm having issues turning PReP on and off!
> 
> 
> I had all sorts of trouble turning it off but now that I want to turn it on (wanted to experiment with using weave on HTPC + PReP) it wont turn on and stays off?
> 
> *ABT, if you are watching this thread there are 2 major PReP issues in FW v1.2:*
> 
> 
> 1/ turning it on and off is some sort of black art, sometimes it turns on or off, most of the time it ignores you!
> 
> 
> 2/ when on for 1080p, PReP tries to de-interlace progressive content including [email protected] material even when set to 1:1 frame-rate.



Yeah I had the problem where it was going on off on off on off. It's like it hadto think on the command I wanted.I also got that with the Hotplug source.


----------



## billdag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16317483
> 
> 
> The issue is that PReP *IS* applied to 1080p24 as well as 1080p60. It most definitely should NOT be applied to 1080p24. On 1080p60 is does an amazing job.
> 
> 
> I ran through the tests on the "Spears & Munsil High Definition Benchmark" that test de-interlacing abilities of your Blu-ray player, and my Sony S350 did horrible with 1080p60 output with PReP off and WONDERFUL with PReP on. So it will make a HUGE difference when upconverting SD DVDs to 1080p60 and having PReP on.
> 
> 
> So PReP is a huge thing for me, as I play a lot of SD DVDs in my Blu-ray as well. And since it doesn't have direct-source, having PReP applied to 1080p60 (upconverted SD DVDs), is a wonderful thing. Having it applied to 1080p24 Blu-ray discs is awful however.
> 
> 
> Is DVDO looking into this bug?



Same with me. I was watching Tales of Despereaux Blu-Ray on my PS3 outputting 24P. PREP was turned on for 1080P and a couple of scenes showed horrible combing or interlacing effects, especially cat whiskers and other fine detail things. Turned off the PREP and the picture was perfect. Had to shut down the Edge first though, before the setting took effect. I weird little bug, but not a big deal. I just leave it off now as I don't really have any material that would need it anyway. Other than that I like the new firmware. Sound cutouts, while still not perfect, are much much better. I don't think they ever will be completely solved. It's just part of HDMI.

My cable box has been much better also. It used to have temp sound cut outs every 1o - 15 min. or so. Would last a second or two. None the last 2 days. Overall, a very good update.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16318351
> 
> *ABT, if you are watching this thread there are 2 major PReP issues in FW v1.2:*
> 
> 
> 1/ turning it on and off is some sort of black art, sometimes it turns on or off, most of the time it ignores you!
> 
> 
> 2/ when on for 1080p, PReP tries to de-interlace progressive content including [email protected] material even when set to 1:1 frame-rate.



I'm certainly getting neither of those problems on the latest firmware. PReP turns off when you set it so in the menu, and also true 1080/24 material does not turn on PReP when it's set to AUTO.


So it looks likely you'll have to provide the specific hardware and discs you're having these problems with.


----------



## usualsuspects

Some things to keep in mind about PReP on EDGE:


1) it is a per-input setting

2) there are 2 different PReP controls for each input: A) SD - B) HD


So between the two above, there are 12 PReP control settings (with 3 different possible toggles each - 36 options!) if you are using all 6 HDMI inputs. It is not clear from the Menus that PReP is per-input, but it is.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/16318738
> 
> 
> I'm certainly getting neither of those problems on the latest firmware. PReP turns off when you set it so in the menu, and also true 1080/24 material does not turn on PReP when it's set to AUTO.
> 
> 
> So it looks likely you'll have to provide the specific hardware and discs you're having these problems with.



I did in my post above:


Sony Blu-Ray S350 player


ALL Blu-ray 1080/24p discs I've tried (including the one I mentioned)


Also, as to the post above, I realize PReP is per input, but I don't care. It should NOT work on 1080/24p on ANY input. PERIOD. I also should not have to turn off the Edge to turn off PReP. I do it in the Settings, but it doesn't take effect until the Edge is powerd off and back on. Again - 2 bugs. Let's hope for a new fix quickly.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16319268
> 
> 
> I did in my post above:
> 
> 
> Sony Blu-Ray S350 player
> 
> 
> ALL Blu-ray 1080/24p discs I've tried (including the one I mentioned)
> 
> 
> Also, as to the post above, I realize PReP is per input, but I don't care. It should NOT work on 1080/24p on ANY input. PERIOD. I also should not have to turn off the Edge to turn off PReP. I do it in the Settings, but it doesn't take effect until the Edge is powerd off and back on. Again - 2 bugs. Let's hope for a new fix quickly.



It could be a "Hot Plug" source problem. When I first tried the *Hot Plug Feature... switching HDMI inputs would cause my screen to freeze with a blue screen.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/16321982
> 
> 
> It could be a "Hot Plug" source problem. When I first tried the *Hot Plug Feature... switching HDMI inputs would cause my screen to freeze with a blue screen.



I've now turned Hot-Plug off for both my HTPC & SuperBlu Combo Player - It does seem to help a little for my SuperBlu (BH200) but only when it is lready on and im switching inputs.


When Prep was on for 1080p i tried a number of BD & HDDVD movies and (confirmed via the edge that 24p was being output) had the bad deinterlacing style effects. As soon as I turned Prep-1080p off the picture went back to normal 24p Perfection.


----------



## Bogdan

I've emailed Anchor Bay / DVDO support, they got back to me asking for more details, and they are looking into the issue. I hope it's an easy fix!


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16324053
> 
> 
> I've emailed Anchor Bay / DVDO support, they got back to me asking for more details, and they are looking into the issue. I hope it's an easy fix!



I emailed them the scenarios i listed above (but in more diplomatic terms) and haven't heard a peep out of them.


----------



## djos

Well after some more testing with my Media Center PC* (only TV Source in our Lounge HT) I have found that the EDGE does a much better job of de-interlacing than my Radeon HD4550 and the best option is for me to output [email protected] with the De-interlacing set to "Weave" and PReP set to on for 1080p.


The result is nothing short of excellent.










Btw, I think it may have already been posted but *I finally figured out how to turn PReP On/Off with FW v1.2*. You make the change on the EDGE and then power cycle the Source device; once that happens your new PReP setting will take effect. (why DVDO did this is a mystery seeing as it wasnt needed with FW v1.0-1.1)


*We dont use our Media Center PC for anything except TV, we use our LG BH200 SuperBlu Player for DVD/HDDVD/BD.


----------



## SATM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/16318738
> 
> 
> I'm certainly getting neither of those problems on the latest firmware. PReP turns off when you set it so in the menu, and also true 1080/24 material does not turn on PReP when it's set to AUTO.
> 
> 
> So it looks likely you'll have to provide the specific hardware and discs you're having these problems with.



Replay of Zulu,3.10 to Yuma,and King Arthur,Blu-rays on a Sony BDP-S5000ES,set to output 1080p24-PREP is switched on with PREP set to Auto.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SATM* /forum/post/16325620
> 
> 
> Replay of Zulu,3.10 to Yuma,and King Arthur,Blu-rays on a Sony BDP-S5000ES,set to output 1080p24-PREP is switched on with PREP set to Auto.



To be clear does PreP show as on on the input/output info screen or in the menu?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16325710
> 
> 
> To be clear does PreP show as on on the input/output info screen or in the menu?



Yes and it is obvious when you disable PReP as the PQ of the progressive content returns to what it should be in the first place.


----------



## SATM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16325710
> 
> 
> To be clear does PreP show as on on the input/output info screen or in the menu?



PreP shows as ON in the info screen with the disc actually playing.


----------



## yenchee

I noticed the PreP setting is not correctly applied when the HDMI is switched from the other source by auto-input. It is applied while manually chosen.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SATM* /forum/post/16325620
> 
> 
> Replay of Zulu,3.10 to Yuma,and King Arthur,Blu-rays on a Sony BDP-S5000ES,set to output 1080p24-PREP is switched on with PREP set to Auto.



I wonder whether the PReP algorithm is detecting something in the Sony's output. With a PS3, I have never had PReP engaged for a Blu Ray since the 24p input/output was added a while back.


----------



## SATM

I have received an reply,from Larry Thompson of Anchorbaytech,advising that there is a known bug with PReP in firmware v1.2.

They are working on a solution and will make it available as soon as possible.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SATM* /forum/post/16328811
> 
> 
> I have received an reply,from Larry Thompson of Anchorbaytech,advising that there is a known bug with PReP in firmware v1.2.
> 
> They are working on a solution and will make it available as soon as possible.



Larry has advised me of the same.


----------



## Gary J

Larry has not advised me.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16329711
> 
> 
> Larry has not advised me.



I emailed him direct after getting no response from the edgesupport address.


EDIT:



> Quote:
> we’re working on a fix for PReP. We should have a solution in a few days.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Larry


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16329711
> 
> 
> Larry has not advised me.



Actually he has


----------



## RichB

Is it me or the are the new power settings backward?


For example, I have a TiVo which I would not like to put in standby since it does not save any energy, it has to keep running.


Why power off on the input for a video processor. The edge now blinks when the display is off but the input is has a signal. Why not have an option to power off when the Output is off. Who cares if the inputs are on when the display is off?


- Rich


----------



## Franin

Is prep at all useful for blu ray ?


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/16330200
> 
> 
> Why power off on the input for a video processor. The edge now blinks when the display is off but the input is has a signal. Why not have an option to power off when the Output is off. Who cares if the inputs are on when the display is off?



That was changed on the EDGE so that people who wished to run audio-only devices could do so w/o the switch/scaler powering off due to no video input.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16330242
> 
> 
> Is prep at all useful for blu ray ?



not if you are running 24p from the player. If the player is sending 60p, then PReP is a benefit if your display device accepts 24p.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16330252
> 
> 
> That was changed on the EDGE so that people who wished to run audio-only devices could do so w/o the switch/scaler powering off due to no video input.



OK, that makes sense for analog output but not for HDMI.

There still needs to be a handshake for HDMI so I think no output device makes sense at least when both HDMI outputs are disconnected.


I mentioned to Larry, I thought the new blinking blue when the display was off is a bad idea for those of us with exposed equipment. Blinking power off lights are unpleasant










- Rich


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16330258
> 
> 
> not if you are running 24p from the player. If the player is sending 60p, then PReP is a benefit if your display device accepts 24p.



Thankyou for that! My bd players all output 24p so no need. Then I might not need to do another firmware update!


----------



## ddnathan

Is there any difference between (i) BDP feeding 1080i to Edge (or 1080p with PReP on), which will in turn feed 1080p24fps to display and (ii) BDP feeding 1080p24fps through Edge (no processing) to display in terms of picture quality?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16330242
> 
> 
> Is prep at all useful for blu ray ?



For my 1080i BD titles it is. SInce my player deinterlaces and outputs at 1080P60 for 1080i content and doesn't do a very good job of deinterlacing. Using PReP greatly improves things.


----------



## BENN0

Will the PReP fix be pubicly available or will we need to contact support to get it?


I have now seen (in my short test with a Popcorn Hour media player) that 24p material outputted to the EDGE at 1080p24 is getting PReP applied where 1080i material outputted to the EDGE as 1080p isn't getting PReP applied for some reason.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16332225
> 
> 
> For my 1080i BD titles it is. SInce my player deinterlaces and outputs at 1080P60 for 1080i content and doesn't do a very good job of deinterlacing. Using PReP greatly improves things.



Trying to get a better understanding in all this I guess you have your players set to auto? In my situation having the players set at 1080p/24 is getting the player to do it rather than the dvdo. I assumed that most bd is 1080p output but really its only 1080i? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## ddnathan

I understand that 1080p 24fps output of blu-rays (film) which are originally encoded as 1080p24fps will give you best picture quality and/or smooth play.


Is it true for DVDs? I.e., 1080p 24fps output through Edge of the DVD (film), which are not encoded in the DVD (film) as 24fps, will also give you better picture quality or more smooth play?


I noticed that the output setting is not per channel, but universal in the Edge setting. Therefore, I may have to set the output 1080p24fps vis-a-vis auto if the answer to my question is yes, as I watch film (blu-ray or DVD) mostly. When I set the output "auto," DVDs are played as 1080p60fps.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16332261
> 
> 
> Trying to get a better understanding in all this I guess you have your players set to auto? In my situation having the players set at 1080p/24 is getting the player to do it rather than the dvdo. I assumed that most bd is 1080p output but really its only 1080i? Correct me if I'm wrong




Most BD titles are in 1080P24. My 1080i BD titles are HD video. It needs to be deinterlaced to 1080P60 for output. It should not be output as 1080P24 since it is video. I can change the setting in the player to output as 1080i but the easier solution is to use PReP and not have to go into the BD player settings menu when I watch a 1080i BD title.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16332270
> 
> 
> Most BD titles are in 1080P24. My 1080i BD titles are HD video. It needs to be deinterlaced to 1080P60 for output. It should not be output as 1080P24 since it is video. I can change the setting in the player to output as 1080i but the easier solution is to use PReP and not have to go into the BD player settings menu when I watch a 1080i BD title.



I have my Denon 2500 set to auto also the dvdo edge set to auto and all the bd were showing outputting 1080i, why would that be the case? I've had bd stating at the back cover 1080p and still those movies are outputting 1080i. Unless I assign the Denon and even the panny bd 30 to 1080p/24 and then I will get a 1080p/24 output.


----------



## aaronwt

My BD35 outputs 1080P24 for 1080P24 titles and for 1080i titles outputs at 1080P60 unless I change the output in the settings menu.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16332308
> 
> 
> My BD35 outputs 1080P24 for 1080P24 titles and for 1080i titles outputs at 1080P60 unless I change the output in the settings menu.



So you set your BD 35 to output Auto?


----------



## cinema mad

For playing back blu-ray 1080 24p movies (film Based content) I set my BD-30 to 24p mode and my VP50pro to forced 2:2 mode(48Hz output) but have also had it set on film bias mode and my BD30 has always stayed locked to 24p output for film based content... Note these settings wont work for Blu-ray 1080i @ 60Hz Video based content...


My BD-30 is always left in 24p output....


Cheers...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/16332553
> 
> 
> For playing back blu-ray 1080 24p movies (film Based content) I set my BD-30 to 24p mode and my VP50pro to forced 2:2 mode(48Hz output) but have also had it set on film bias mode and my BD30 has always stayed locked to 24p output for film based content... Note these settings wont work for Blu-ray 1080i @ 60Hz Video based content...
> 
> 
> My BD-30 is always left in 24p output....
> 
> 
> Cheers...



Have you ever tried it without forcing 1080 24p cinema mad?


----------



## cinema mad

As in the BD-30??, No I have only ever had it set to output 1080 24p as I only watch film based/ 1080 24p BD content....


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/16332745
> 
> 
> As in the BD-30??, No I have only ever had it set to output 1080 24p as I only watch film based/ 1080 24p BD content....



But have you ever tried it? I've noticed recentley setting my Denon 2500 BTCI video output to auto the dvdo input to auto and the dvdo output to auto I've noticed BD are outputting at 1080i. I was always under the impression that bd outputs 1080P.Im aware that you can manually force 1080/24p but should not the movies output 1080 24p raw


----------



## cinema mad

It depends on the type of BD, there is film based 1080 24p movie's and Video based 1080i,

so it normly depends on what format the BD was recorded in which determinds the output format such as 1080p or 1080i and how you have the VP configured so as to always output 1080p no matter the format type, if this is what is required...


Cheers....


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/16332801
> 
> 
> It depends on the type of BD, there is film based 1080 24p movie's and Video based 1080i,
> 
> so it normly depends on what format the BD was recorded in which determinds the output format such as 1080p or 1080i and how you have the VP configured so as to always output 1080p no matter the format type, if this is what is required...
> 
> 
> Cheers....



So my best situation is to leave the player as auto the DVDO input as auto and leave the DVDO to output the 1080p/24p?


----------



## cinema mad

You can leave the BD player on auto and configure the DVDO Edge to always output 1080 24p if that is what you wanto do...


So if the BD is 1080i 60hz the EDGE can be setup to always output 1080 24p when the Edge sences this type of format... But you will need to set up A Display profile accessed from the DVDO Edge main output setup menu....


If you need any help just PM or Email me and I will help you through the set up process..


Cheers...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/16332958
> 
> 
> You can leave the BD player on auto and configure the DVDO Edge to always output 1080 24p if that is what you wanto do...
> 
> 
> So if the BD is 1080i 60hz the EDGE can be setup to always output 1080 24p when the Edge sences this type of format... But you will need to set up A Display profile accessed from the DVDO Edge main output setup menu....
> 
> 
> If you need any help just PM or Email me and I will help you through the set up process..
> 
> 
> Cheers...



Email Sent


----------



## BOB HAN

I have read through this thread, but don't see anyone with the Panasonic Plasma 11UK (1080p). My set up will include the PF 65 11Uk, and an Oppo 83 that uses the ABT chip. My receiver will either be the Denon 3808ci, or the New Denon 4310 that is supposed to use the ABT 2010 chip similar to the Edge. Based on what I have read here, the picture quality is not much different for Blu-ray or HD shows, but somewhat better for SD programming. Is that still the consensuses. The only reason I would buy the Edge, or the Denon 4310 with ABT is for picture quality. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/16332958
> 
> 
> You can leave the BD player on auto and configure the DVDO Edge to always output 1080 24p if that is what you wanto do...
> 
> 
> So if the BD is 1080i 60hz the EDGE can be setup to always output 1080 24p when the Edge sences this type of format... But you will need to set up A Display profile accessed from the DVDO Edge main output setup menu....
> 
> 
> If you need any help just PM or Email me and I will help you through the set up process..
> 
> 
> Cheers...



Why would you want to convert 1080i60 to 1080p24? It will totally screw up the image....You are going from video to film fps....I don't get it.


It's real simple. The Edge should be set to 1:1 Frame so it can output 1080p60 AND 1080p24 depending on what the Blu-ray player is sending it. And the Blu-ray player should be set to putput 1080p60 for everything (i.e. 1080i Blu-ray titles, SD 480i DVD, etc.) and 1080p24 for Blu-ray films. There seems to be too much confusion to a simple thing.


Aditionally, I would enable PReP (once fixed) for 1080p60. Because the Edge will de-interlace better than most (if not all) Blu-ray players. The only time you don't need to do that is if your Blu-ray player has direct mode, and can pass through 480i, 1080i, 1080p60, 1080p24,etc. Most players don't have that option, so PReP is very helpful in those cases.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16333316
> 
> 
> I have read through this thread, but don't see anyone with the Panasonic Plasma 11UK (1080p). My set up will include the PF 65 11Uk, and an Oppo 83 that uses the ABT chip. My receiver will either be the Denon 3808ci, or the New Denon 4310 that is supposed to use the ABT 2010 chip similar to the Edge. Based on what I have read here, the picture quality is not much different for Blu-ray or HD shows, but somewhat better for SD programming. Is that still the consensuses. The only reason I would buy the Edge, or the Denon 4310 with ABT is for picture quality. Thanks for any feedback.



If you have de-interlacers and scalers made within the last two years the Edge is not likely to improve upon them all that much.


----------



## BOB HAN

Are you referring to de-interlacers and scalers within the Plasma?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16333403
> 
> 
> If you have de-interlacers and scalers made within the last two years the Edge is not likely to improve upon them all that much.


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16333338
> 
> 
> Why would you want to convert 1080i60 to 1080p24? It will totally screw up the image....You are going from video to film fps....I don't get it.
> 
> 
> It's real simple. The Edge should be set to 1:1 Frame so it can output 1080p60 AND 1080p24 depending on what the Blu-ray player is sending it. And the Blu-ray player should be set to putput 1080p60 for everything (i.e. 1080i Blu-ray titles, SD 480i DVD, etc.) and 1080p24 for Blu-ray films. There seems to be too much confusion to a simple thing.
> 
> 
> Aditionally, I would enable PReP (once fixed) for 1080p60. Because the Edge will de-interlace better than most (if not all) Blu-ray players. The only time you don't need to do that is if your Blu-ray player has direct mode, and can pass through 480i, 1080i, 1080p60, 1080p24,etc. Most players don't have that option, so PReP is very helpful in those cases.



I have opened A can of worms here







...But you are obviously right.. I would also try Setting BD player to auto so it will/should out put 24p or 1080i depending on the format on the BD set Edge to 1:1 and so on as you have pointed out...


I would expect the Edge should be smart anough to display 1080p @ 60HZ Video and or 1080 24p film depending on the Source...




Cheers...


----------



## barrygordon

How does signal acquiziation and lock on time compare when the edge is set to 1:1 frame rate vs not. Any one able to comment?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16333648
> 
> 
> Are you referring to de-interlacers and scalers within the Plasma?



Display, players, any device where you are doing the de-interlacing and scaling. With my Panasonic 1080p plasma SD broadcast TV actually looked worse with the Edge.


----------



## Franin

Every now and then Im still expericing audio dropouts. Sometimes there have been certain films where the default is Dolby Digital but also has Dolby true HD, when selecting Dolby True HD no sound. Sometimes it requires a couple of goes to get Dolby True HD. Im thinking of plugging everything back into the amp and then the video back to the DVDO which then goes to the projector.Personally going that way it's too much in the HDMI chain but if anyone has any suggestions it would be great.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16333403
> 
> 
> If you have de-interlacers and scalers made within the last two years the Edge is not likely to improve upon them all that much.



I completely disagree, especially on video and incorrectly flagged cadences. The ABT chip in the Edge is as good as it gets for the price. Plus you get switching, aspect ratio control, etc.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16334721
> 
> 
> Display, players, any device where you are doing the de-interlacing and scaling. With my Panasonic 1080p plasma SD broadcast TV actually looked worse with the Edge.



This is surprising. Could you please elaborate on the system and settings used?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16334925
> 
> 
> I completely disagree, especially on video and incorrectly flagged cadences. The ABT chip in the Edge is *as good as it gets* for the price. Plus you get switching, aspect ratio control, etc.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16333403
> 
> 
> the Edge is not likely to improve upon them *all that much.*



"As good as it gets" is one thing, "all that much" quite another. So is a $700 switcher.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wallace1234* /forum/post/16334995
> 
> 
> This is surprising. Could you please elaborate on the system and settings used?



Not sure what you want.


Time Warner Cable SA 8300HD cable box

Every setting under the sun.


I was told the Panasonic plasma has it own internal processing which works well on it's own but not in combination with _any_ processing applied by the Edge. I suppose I could go find the original thread on the Edge beta forum but not sure it would be a good idea to re-post it here.


----------



## wallace1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16335129
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable SA 8300HD cable box
> 
> Every setting under the sun.
> 
> 
> I was told the Panasonic plasma has it own internal processing which works well on it's own but not in combination with _any_ processing applied by the Edge.



So the TW cable box outputting native 480i from SD channels into the EDGE, and the EDGE outputting the Panasonic's native pixel array with no overscan applied?


----------



## Gary J

Yes, and like I said, about any other combination of resolutions and settings you can think of.


----------



## nugga22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16334922
> 
> 
> Every now and then Im still expericing audio dropouts. Sometimes there have been certain films where the default is Dolby Digital but also has Dolby true HD, when selecting Dolby True HD no sound. Sometimes it requires a couple of goes to get Dolby True HD. Im thinking of plugging everything back into the amp and then the video back to the DVDO which then goes to the projector.Personally going that way it's too much in the HDMI chain but if anyone has any suggestions it would be great.



I plan to do this after I get my amp back and have to hook it up. The dropouts are worse with 1.2 than previous versions, but I figure running through the amp first will solve my issue while still allowing me to experience the benefits of the Edge.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16335058
> 
> 
> "As good as it gets" is one thing, "all that much" quite another. So is a $700 switcher.



I was responding to this:



> Quote:
> If you have de-interlacers and scalers made within the last two years the Edge is not likely to improve upon them all that much



And while it may be true for your setup, the above is not correct in general. Most de-interlacers and scalers made within the last two years are in no way even close to the Edge. Again, it depends on how critical you are or care to be. They just don't stand up from what I've seen. People are not buying the Edge for no reason....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16336095
> 
> 
> And while it may be true for your setup, the above is not correct in general. Most de-interlacers and scalers made within the last two years are in no way even close to the Edge.



And on that we will have to disagree. Heck there are even ABT video processors showing up in *DVD players* . Video processing in players and displays as good as the Edge? I don't think so. "In no way even close to the Edge"? Way off the mark.


I have said all along way before you got to this thread - try the Edge on an audition basis, do a little cost/benefit analysis, and see what you think.


----------



## ddnathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16334922
> 
> 
> Every now and then Im still expericing audio dropouts. Sometimes there have been certain films where the default is Dolby Digital but also has Dolby true HD, when selecting Dolby True HD no sound. Sometimes it requires a couple of goes to get Dolby True HD. Im thinking of plugging everything back into the amp and then the video back to the DVDO which then goes to the projector.Personally going that way it's too much in the HDMI chain but if anyone has any suggestions it would be great.



After firmware upgrade to 1.20, I have no audio dropouts, but my Edge freezes from time to time and would not respond to remote control for no reason and then after a while comes back to normal. Unplugging all source devices has solve this issue but quite annoying. I am planning to go back to firmware 1.1.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16334922
> 
> 
> Every now and then Im still expericing audio dropouts. Sometimes there have been certain films where the default is Dolby Digital but also has Dolby true HD, when selecting Dolby True HD no sound. Sometimes it requires a couple of goes to get Dolby True HD. Im thinking of plugging everything back into the amp and then the video back to the DVDO which then goes to the projector.Personally going that way it's too much in the HDMI chain but if anyone has any suggestions it would be great.



Franin, try this:


sources -> Edge -> AVR -> Display


I find this much more reliable on my system than:


sources -> Edge -> Audio -> AVR
------------------> Video -> Display


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16337253
> 
> 
> Franin, try this:
> 
> 
> sources -> Edge -> AVR -> Display
> 
> 
> I find this much more reliable on my system than:
> 
> 
> sources -> Edge -> Audio -> AVR
> ------------------> Video -> Display



This looks interesting to try as I have no sound with Dolby True HD most of the time. Would this mean though that the AVR would have to be on all the time? I see some new AVR's have HDMI passthrough. I'm assuming this means the AVR can be off and still pass video and sound? I know my Yamaha RX-V1800 does not.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16337335
> 
> 
> This looks interesting to try as I have no sound with Dolby True HD most of the time. Would this mean though that the AVR would have to be on all the time? I see some new AVR's have HDMI passthrough. I'm assuming this means the AVR can be off and still pass video and sound? I know my Yamaha RX-V1800 does not.



Correct, I have my AVR on all the time anyway as my Display is a Pro-Series Pioneer Plasma Monitor with no speakers or internal TV Tuner.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16337383
> 
> 
> Correct, I have my AVR on all the time anyway as my Display is a Pro-Series Pioneer Plasma Monitor with no speakers or internal TV Tuner.



I thought that would be the case, thanks. I may try it to see if it clears up my problem.


----------



## bearfun

I have had this video processor for over 6 months with all the updates and add ons i still have a hard time seeing the improvement in the quality of my viewing.I have a 52" led tv and top of the line av amp and bluray player, HDPVR.I have taken the EDGE out of the lineup and not suffered any noticeable drop in viewing quality.I would have to say if you have a good high end display and a great AVamp you will not need anything extra for your viewing pleasure.The few that say its a great improvement for them ,good for you.The problem is it does not help with compression artifacts,the biggest problem of tv viewing is overcompression. Video noise reduction for mpeg4 sources or hdmi is so insignificant its not even mentioned. The fact that newer displays are much better than ever at reducing or eliminating video artifacts leaves me to believe this is a product for a small and fading market.Take your money you would spend on this and buy a newer tv.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearfun* /forum/post/16337550
> 
> 
> I have had this video processor for over 6 months with all the updates and add ons i still have a hard time seeing the improvement in the quality of my viewing.I have a 52" led tv and top of the line av amp and bluray player, HDPVR.I have taken the EDGE out of the lineup and not suffered any noticeable drop in viewing quality.I would have to say if you have a good high end display and a great AVamp you will not need anything extra for your viewing pleasure.The few that say its a great improvement for them ,good for you.The problem is it does not help with compression artifacts,the biggest problem of tv viewing is overcompression. Video noise reduction for mpeg4 sources or hdmi is so insignificant its not even mentioned. The fact that newer displays are much better than ever at reducing or eliminating video artifacts leaves me to believe this is a product for a small and fading market.Take your money you would spend on this and buy a newer tv.



Fair points, for me I bought my Edge as my TV is a Pro Series Pioneer Plasma Monitor equipped with DVI-D w/HDCP and the newer HDMI v1.3 sources get stroppy when they cant find the EDID-CEA extensions (which aren't part of the DVI Spec) so the Edge solves this problem for me.



The edge also gives me Picture Calibration control over each source device which you loose when running all sources thru just an AVR.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16337253
> 
> 
> Franin, try this:
> 
> 
> sources -> Edge -> AVR -> Display
> 
> 
> I find this much more reliable on my system than:
> 
> 
> sources -> Edge -> Audio -> AVR
> ------------------> Video -> Display



Yes it looks like im going to have to go down that road.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16336274
> 
> 
> And on that we will have to disagree. Heck there are even ABT video processors showing up in *DVD players* . Video processing in players and displays as good as the Edge? I don't think so. "In no way even close to the Edge"? Way off the mark.



Yes, we will have to agree to disagree







To my eyes, most as you said, yes, are not even close. I didn't throw away $700 at something I didn't think had significant value..Again, to each his own. I'm not advocating that everyone go out an get an Edge. I'm just praising the job it does at the price. Compared to the VP50/VP50 Pro, it's a bargain..




> Quote:
> I have said all along way before you got to this thread - try the Edge on an audition basis, do a little cost/benefit analysis, and see what you think.



I agree, and I would assume this is what most people do, no?


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearfun* /forum/post/16337550
> 
> 
> I have had this video processor for over 6 months with all the updates and add ons i still have a hard time seeing the improvement in the quality of my viewing.I have a 52" led tv and top of the line av amp and bluray player, HDPVR.I have taken the EDGE out of the lineup and not suffered any noticeable drop in viewing quality.I would have to say if you have a good high end display and a great AVamp you will not need anything extra for your viewing pleasure.The few that say its a great improvement for them ,good for you.The problem is it does not help with compression artifacts,the biggest problem of tv viewing is overcompression. Video noise reduction for mpeg4 sources or hdmi is so insignificant its not even mentioned. The fact that newer displays are much better than ever at reducing or eliminating video artifacts leaves me to believe this is a product for a small and fading market.Take your money you would spend on this and buy a newer tv.



I suppose this goes back to Gary's point about trying products and people's expectations. Who said the Edge was designed to help with compression artifacts? If you are talking about NR, and NR as it's implemented in new TV sets, then that's another thing. I could argue both ways. Again, it all depends on what you watch and HOW you want to watch it. Do you want your signal processed to hell or processed correctly? And of course, how critical you are. For me, the Edge was (and is) a big "bargain". I remember paying more for the original iScan for my CRT projector as a doubler, since I could not afford the $5000 Faroudja's with DCDi back 10 years ago. The market may be fading, but that's because people prefer to watch more crap. People are attracted to all these new gimmicks put in TV sets. 10bit nonsense, NR to hell, auto-dimming, bad color decoders, etc. The more things change, the more they stay the same...


----------



## tke743

Upgraded to firmware 1.2 and now I can get 1080p60 film sourced material output as 1080p24 using PReP for 1080p and forcing to 1080p24. It is awesome, finally I have what I needed.

Now we need a setting to turn PreP on for 1080p60 input and off for 1080p24 input source material. Is this in the previously mentioned firmware fix in the next few days.


----------



## barrygordon

I have been dealing with DVDO for the past 5 years and used all of their processors since the VP30. I still own a VP50 PRO that I will be selling.


All my sources (4 HDMI and several component) feed into the Edge. The Edge splits the audio and video and video is sent to the Projector (JVC-RS2) over HDMI. The audio goes to a Cary Cinema 11A also over HDMI.


All Source switching is done by the Edge or a KDS component switcher which feeds component signals into the edge. All video processing is done by the Edge. The PJ is pixel locked to the edge with 1:1 frame rate turned off but I need to play with that. All audio processing other than lip sync delay is done by the Cary Cinema11A. The sound of that unit is not to be believed. I paid $2500 for the Cary which is now selling for about $4000. The theater is set up for full 7.1 audio with B&W speakers and an Outlaw seven channel power amp. The Sub is a 12" Velodyne servo unit. The walls have acoustical treatment


The Cinema 11A also handles all music for the theater which is also a music room and runs whole house audio in its second zone. Music is from FLAC files served by the Logitech squeezecenter and processed by the Logitech Slim Devices Transporter


I am having no problems with the Edge, and the Cary is starting to behave with it latest FW release. The new Edge FW cleared up several annoyances. Signal acquizition and lock on times are much improved. No screen flashes and messages from the DVR's with Hot Plug turned on when sources are switched.


The BR player is a panny BD30 (I am waiting to see the planned Sony BR megachanger). It feeds Bitstream through the Edge to the Cinema11A which does all decoding. It appears to me that all codec formats are being passed. The Cinema 11A reports the decoder it is using to decode the stream so I know the HD and Master Audio systems are being passed by the Edge to the 11A.


I had some momentary audio dropouts on the Twilight disc, but no other BR disc has given me an issue, hence I suspect the disc.


The theater is controlled by a dedicated PC which in turn is controlled (commanded) by a Philips Pronto PRO over Wi-Fi.


Also the Edge may be completely dynamically controlled by IR macros using any sophisticated remote that allows for Macros. Every thing you can do in the OSD menus can be done by IR commands on the fly. In that way you can adjust all parameters on the fly as you change input sources.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16333338
> 
> 
> Why would you want to convert 1080i60 to 1080p24? It will totally screw up the image....You are going from video to film fps....I don't get it.
> 
> 
> It's real simple. The Edge should be set to 1:1 Frame so it can output 1080p60 AND 1080p24 depending on what the Blu-ray player is sending it. And the Blu-ray player should be set to putput 1080p60 for everything (i.e. 1080i Blu-ray titles, SD 480i DVD, etc.) and 1080p24 for Blu-ray films. There seems to be too much confusion to a simple thing.
> 
> 
> Aditionally, I would enable PReP (once fixed) for 1080p60. Because the Edge will de-interlace better than most (if not all) Blu-ray players. The only time you don't need to do that is if your Blu-ray player has direct mode, and can pass through 480i, 1080i, 1080p60, 1080p24,etc. Most players don't have that option, so PReP is very helpful in those cases.



This is exactly what I've been doing. I have 1080i BD titles and the extras on 1080p24 titles can also be in 1080i.


----------



## bearfun

I am not here to add or subtract sales for DVDO.I just give a straight forward no nonsense assessment.Its no bargain if it produces no real gain to me .I am not comparing this to any other processor,i dont have to.But i find few products live up to there own promises.I got this product for nothing more than to improve my SD viewing......there was no viewable change for me and i have 20/20 vision.QUOTE=Bogdan;16338256]I suppose this goes back to Gary's point about trying products and people's expectations. Who said the Edge was designed to help with compression artifacts? If you are talking about NR, and NR as it's implemented in new TV sets, then that's another thing. I could argue both ways. Again, it all depends on what you watch and HOW you want to watch it. Do you want your signal processed to hell or processed correctly? And of course, how critical you are. For me, the Edge was (and is) a big "bargain". I remember paying more for the original iScan for my CRT projector as a doubler, since I could not afford the $5000 Faroudja's with DCDi back 10 years ago. The market may be fading, but that's because people prefer to watch more crap. People are attracted to all these new gimmicks put in TV sets. 10bit nonsense, NR to hell, auto-dimming, bad color decoders, etc. The more things change, the more they stay the same...[/quote]


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16338334
> 
> 
> I have been dealing with DVDO for the past 5 years and used all of their processors since the VP30. I still own a VP50 PRO that I will be selling.
> 
> 
> All my sources (4 HDMI and several component) feed into the Edge. The Edge splits the audio and video and video is sent to the Projector (JVC-RS2) over HDMI. The audio goes to a Cary Cinema 11A also over HDMI.
> 
> 
> All Source switching is done by the Edge or a KDS component switcher which feeds component signals into the edge. All video processing is done by the Edge. The PJ is pixel locked to the edge with 1:1 frame rate turned off but I need to play with that. All audio processing other than lip sync delay is done by the Cary Cinema11A. The sound of that unit is not to be believed. I paid $2500 for the Cary which is now selling for about $4000. The theater is set up for full 7.1 audio with B&W speakers and an Outlaw seven channel power amp. The Sub is a 12" Velodyne servo unit. The walls have acoustical treatment
> 
> 
> The Cinema 11A also handles all music for the theater which is also a music room and runs whole house audio in its second zone. Music is from FLAC files served by the Logitech squeezecenter and processed by the Logitech Slim Devices Transporter
> 
> 
> I am having no problems with the Edge, and the Cary is starting to behave with it latest FW release. The new Edge FW cleared up several annoyances. Signal acquizition and lock on times are much improved. No screen flashes and messages from the DVR's with Hot Plug turned on when sources are switched.
> 
> 
> The BR player is a panny BD30 (I am waiting to see the planned Sony BR megachanger). It feeds Bitstream through the Edge to the Cinema11A which does all decoding. It appears to me that all codec formats are being passed. The Cinema 11A reports the decoder it is using to decode the stream so I know the HD and Master Audio systems are being passed by the Edge to the 11A.
> 
> 
> I had some momentary audio dropouts on the Twilight disc, but no other BR disc has given me an issue, hence I suspect the disc.
> 
> 
> The theater is controlled by a dedicated PC which in turn is controlled (commanded) by a Philips Pronto PRO over Wi-Fi.
> 
> 
> Also the Edge may be completely dynamically controlled by IR macros using any sophisticated remote that allows for Macros. Every thing you can do in the OSD menus can be done by IR commands on the fly. In that way you can adjust all parameters on the fly as you change input sources.



Hey Barry Twilight is a known issue. The only problem at the moment is where I had to select which type of audio. For example last night I watched the departed which offers DD + and Dolby True HD with DD+ being the default. When I selected the Dolby True HD there was no audio, but stopping the disc and playing again it worked when selected. It happened twice. Any tips would be great because I believe the best setup is the seperate audio HDMI to the Amp and the Video/audio to the projector.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16338832
> 
> 
> Hey Barry Twilight is a known issue. The only problem at the moment is where I had to select which type of audio. For example last night I watched the departed which offers DD + and Dolby True HD with DD+ being the default. When I selected the Dolby True HD there was no audio, but stopping the disc and playing again it worked when selected. It happened twice. Any tips would be great because I believe the best setup is the seperate audio HDMI to the Amp and the Video/audio to the projector.



Just for the record I have this same problem of no audio when the movie starts and one of the HD lossless formats is selected either automatically or manually. I have to cycle the AVR power to lock in the audio signal but this doesn't always work and is frustrating, so for now I'm not using the Edge in the chain for my BluRay player. I hope there is a fix. My equipment in this chain is.

OPPO BDP-83 > DVDO Edge > (audio)Yamaha RX-V1800 (Video/audio)Pioneer 6010FD.


----------



## wayne38

Hi is anyone using a Scientific-Atlanta 8300DVB cable box with the dvdo (its known as a virgin v+ box in the UK), and if so how much of an improvement does it make. Thanks


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16338891
> 
> 
> Just for the record I have this same problem of no audio when the movie starts and one of the HD lossless formats is selected either automatically or manually. I have to cycle the AVR power to lock in the audio signal but this doesn't always work and is frustrating, so for now I'm not using the Edge in the chain for my BluRay player. I hope there is a fix. My equipment in this chain is.
> 
> OPPO BDP-83 > DVDO Edge > (audio)Yamaha RX-V1800 (Video/audio)Pioneer 6010FD.



If its automatic I get the audio it's only when I have to select it.But your right regardless it is fustrating.Have to admit with the older firmware did not have that problem but with the older firmware I did experince audio dropouts.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearfun* /forum/post/16338748
> 
> 
> Its no bargain if it produces no real gain to me .I am not comparing this to any other processor,i dont have to.But i find few products live up to there own promises.I got this product for nothing more than to improve my SD viewing......there was no viewable change for me



Which makes $700 worth zero, really. Now you can pry my VP50 for my CRT FP from my dead, cold hands. The sweet spot for any of these processors is SD DVD. Forget about overly compressed broadcast SD and Blu-ray doesn't need any processing.


----------



## aaronwt

Don't forget the EDGE also works as an entertainment hub.IN my main setup, my nine devices that put out video all use HDMI through the EDGE.(and if I used any devices that had analog output or optical audio, the EDGE would be even more important to transcode the info for transport over HDMI) I only need one cable going to my receiver which then uses one cable to my TV. It's more functional than my VP50pro is so I use the EDGE instead of my VP50pro in my main setup. I even bought another EDGE for my second setup and relegated my VP50pro for my tertiary setup.

I watch 95% HD and the combination of the EDGE and my Algolith FLEA for broadcast sources make a superb combination. For BD the deinterlacing capabilities of the EDGE is better than the player when watching 1080i from BDs.


All for only $500 to $600. An excellent deal. Over the past eight years I've used many video processors. I've used a Holo3Dgraph 1, a Holo3Dgraph 2, an iScanHD, an iScanHD+, a VP30, a VP50, a Gefen scaler







, a VP50pro, and now the EDGE.

The EDGE is easily the biggest bang for the buck. And without it, my picture quality suffers as well as the integration of all my components.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16334925
> 
> 
> I completely disagree, especially on video and incorrectly flagged cadences. The ABT chip in the Edge is as good as it gets for the price. Plus you get switching, aspect ratio control, etc.



The touch-of-a-button aspect ratio control is great especially, because I don't have to troll through player or TV menus if I go from 16:9 to 4:3 material.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearfun* /forum/post/16338748
> 
> 
> I am not here to add or subtract sales for DVDO.I just give a straight forward no nonsense assessment.Its no bargain if it produces no real gain to me .I am not comparing this to any other processor,i dont have to.But i find few products live up to there own promises.I got this product for nothing more than to improve my SD viewing......there was no viewable change for me and i have 20/20 vision.QUOTE=Bogdan;16338256]I suppose this goes back to Gary's point about trying products and people's expectations. Who said the Edge was designed to help with compression artifacts? If you are talking about NR, and NR as it's implemented in new TV sets, then that's another thing. I could argue both ways. Again, it all depends on what you watch and HOW you want to watch it. Do you want your signal processed to hell or processed correctly? And of course, how critical you are. For me, the Edge was (and is) a big "bargain". I remember paying more for the original iScan for my CRT projector as a doubler, since I could not afford the $5000 Faroudja's with DCDi back 10 years ago. The market may be fading, but that's because people prefer to watch more crap. People are attracted to all these new gimmicks put in TV sets. 10bit nonsense, NR to hell, auto-dimming, bad color decoders, etc. The more things change, the more they stay the same...



[/quote]


I bought an Edge as a hub and as a processor. On SDTV I notice a slight improvement; a bigger one with DVD and LD, black levels especially. I haven't tried BD in a comparison with/without the Edge yet (I got an 09FD recently), but have no complaints for BD _or_ DVD using Source Direct to the Edge set to Auto Output, then on to a 111FD.


I think this is SO dependent upon type/quality of equipment, individual perceptiveness, expectations (a dangerous thing, sometimes) and sense of value that everyone's mileage won't be the same. I'm not as picky with video as I am with audio, for example, and may not be sympathetic to something subtle (to me) that a hard-core videophile would find dramatic. But according to what I was looking for and expecting, the Edge fits the bill nicely for less than a king's ransom.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16338891
> 
> 
> Just for the record I have this same problem of no audio when the movie starts and one of the HD lossless formats is selected either automatically or manually. I have to cycle the AVR power to lock in the audio signal but this doesn't always work and is frustrating, so for now I'm not using the Edge in the chain for my BluRay player. I hope there is a fix. My equipment in this chain is.
> 
> OPPO BDP-83 > DVDO Edge > (audio)Yamaha RX-V1800 (Video/audio)Pioneer 6010FD.



Actually Tom899 I've just spent the last 2 hours trying to figure out why Dolby true HD and DTS HD MA does not pass through.







Here im think from last night Its more menu select but know i cannot get anything. At one stage It worked, thought you beauty but then tried again to see if it works again no go.


I changed it to BD Players>Edge>Videoaudio HDMI this time.

Its a nightmare I tell you.


----------



## RichB

Here are my impressions as a new DVDO user. Actually, I bought 2










I have a Lumagen Radiance and I did not expect it to match up.

On the whole, I am very pleased. One is feeding a Pioneer 500M the other a 600M. Although overkill, I went with the Edge's because I am driving them a good distance, 35' and 45' respectively (mainly to hide the wires).


I have not done a direct comparison to the Lumagen, but I find the out of the box performance quite similar. There is something about the Lumagen scaler that I like a bit better, perhaps it some MPEG artifact reduction that is built into their algorithm.


The Edge scaling, menus, and setup are all excellent.


The HDMI lock-on is a bit sluggish. Sometime my TiVo shows commercials in 480i on and HD station so there is a 3 to 4 second black screen. I also lose audio when moving around with the guide up. This does not happen with the Lumagen/TiVo HD.


I still get some some screen corruption from the menus. Partial letters and yellow blocks. I cycle the Edge power to correct it.


Enhancements that I would like to see:

*Proportional 4x3 Letterbox zoom.*

The current zoom is implemented to correct letter-boxed non-anamorphic DVDs. These are becoming dinosaurs, so its relevance is decreasing. However, there are HD stations that show letter-boxed shows in a 4x3 window. This occasionally happens on Sci-Fi HD or some SD stations.

To watch this, I have to zoom the 34% .1% at a time, which is a PITA. (The Lumagen has a built in scale button for this). I would like the option of setting the 4x3 zoom mode to proportional so I can use this key for that purpose.

*Power Off on Display Off*

My TiVo HD source stays on, but I would prefer the edge to automatically power off when the display (output device) is off. This help since this Edge is in a closet and it can get warm in there.

*DVD 24P support*

It would be nice to have the Edge support 24P for film mode DVDs. This feature is supported by my BP-83 which uses the same chip.


- Rich


----------



## SATM

With most TV manufacturers concentrating on producing 1080p sets,and the perceived demand for ever lower prices,SD,be it OTA broadcasts,or DVD,reproduction quality has tended to suffer.

More,and more,ancilliary equipment is fitted with an HDMI output,so one soon reaches a situation where one runs out of available inputs on the TV.

For anyone who has neither the desire,nor space,for a Home Theatre system,the available solutions to cater for the above scenarios have tended to be very expensive,especially when compared to the cost of the TV.

Enter the Edge.

High quality,adaptable,and,above all,affordable.

What more could one want?


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SATM* /forum/post/16339698
> 
> 
> What more could one want?



Up one post










- Rich


----------



## dlm10541

Rich


Have you upgraded to v1.2? You may find some of what you desire there.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16339894
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> 
> Have you upgraded to v1.2? You may find some of what you desire there.



Yes.


- Rich


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16339381
> 
> 
> Actually Tom899 I've just spent the last 2 hours trying to figure out why Dolby true HD and DTS HD MA does not pass through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here im think from last night Its more menu select but know i cannot get anything. At one stage It worked, thought you beauty but then tried again to see if it works again no go.
> 
> 
> I changed it to BD Players>Edge>Videoaudio HDMI this time.
> 
> Its a nightmare I tell you.



Yes, I have the same problem when trying to play Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA when the movie starts since the firmware update. I have to recycle the edge to get it to play the sound. I hope there is a fix real soon.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/16340201
> 
> 
> Yes, I have the same problem when trying to play Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA when the movie starts since the firmware update. I have to recycle the edge to get it to play the sound. I hope there is a fix real soon.



Is routing the audio to your receiver/preamp directly an option?


----------



## peterrudy

I recently updated to 1.2 FW and still noticed bitstream lossless audio drop outs with Spiderman 3. I will check another notorious disc "Kungfu Panda" tonight.


I am used to using PCM so it doesn't really matter to me, but I wish they found a total cure before releasing update. I still love what it does for what I paid.


Peter


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/16339670
> 
> *DVD 24P support*
> 
> It would be nice to have the Edge support 24P for film mode DVDs. This feature is supported by my BP-83 which uses the same chip.



I watch SD-DVD's at 1080p24 on EDGE, there is nothing preventing you from doing this. I have 1:1 framerate turned off and have buttons on my remote for 24p, 50p, 60p output.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16340569
> 
> 
> I watch SD-DVD's at 1080p24 on EDGE, there is nothing preventing you from doing this. I have 1:1 framerate turned off and have buttons on my remote for 24p, 50p, 60p output.



Why not have 1:1 turned ON to avoid switching manually? Is there a downside in processing speed?


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16340592
> 
> 
> Why not have 1:1 turned ON to avoid switching manually? Is there a downside in processing speed?



The downside to 1:1 is that it does not work with SD-DVD if you want 24p output. All (as far as I know) SD-DVD players output 480/576 i/p 50 or 60 - no 24p output at SD resolutions from players. 1:1 would be ideal except for this little gotcha. If you have a SD-DVD player that will output 1080p24 - then 1:1 works (but the player might not be better than EDGE at de-interlacing/scaling/noise reduction/image enhancement, etc...).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16339365
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an Edge as a hub and as a processor. On SDTV I notice a slight improvement; a bigger one with DVD and LD, black levels especially.



Unfortunately, not the case.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cpcat* /forum/post/15997414
> 
> 
> The Edge (or any other VP for that matter) can't do anything to improve absolute black levels. Absolute black level performance is determined at the display. The Kuro can display very near to true black. If you are seeing "darker blacks" with the Edge in-line then the relative levels have changed and it is due to some other factor at play i.e. calibration.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/16340201
> 
> 
> Yes, I have the same problem when trying to play Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA when the movie starts since the firmware update. I have to recycle the edge to get it to play the sound. I hope there is a fix real soon.



Ok, there are at least a few of us with this issue. I have emailed AnchorBay so please if you can do the same so they are aware of it.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16339381
> 
> 
> Actually Tom899 I've just spent the last 2 hours trying to figure out why Dolby true HD and DTS HD MA does not pass through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here im think from last night Its more menu select but know i cannot get anything. At one stage It worked, thought you beauty but then tried again to see if it works again no go.
> 
> 
> I changed it to BD Players>Edge>Videoaudio HDMI this time.
> 
> Its a nightmare I tell you.



Ok, there are at least a few of us with this issue. I have emailed AnchorBay so please if you can do the same so they are aware of it.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/16339670
> 
> 
> 
> Enhancements that I would like to see:
> 
> *Proportional 4x3 Letterbox zoom.*
> 
> The current zoom is implemented to correct letter-boxed non-anamorphic DVDs. These are becoming dinosaurs, so its relevance is decreasing. However, there are HD stations that show letter-boxed shows in a 4x3 window. This occasionally happens on Sci-Fi HD or some SD stations.
> 
> To watch this, I have to zoom the 34% .1% at a time, which is a PITA. (The Lumagen has a built in scale button for this). I would like the option of setting the 4x3 zoom mode to proportional so I can use this key for that purpose.
> 
> 
> - Rich



Rich what I have done for this is to run a Component output from my DTV HD-DVR as well as an HDMI cable. When SciFi channel runs a program as you describe (Stargate SG-1 for example) I just change the Edge input to Component 1 where I have already pre-set the zoom to +34%. When I switch back to a normal 16x9 HD show I just switch back to HDMI-2. This is the easiest way I have found to deal with the issue you raise.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SATM* /forum/post/16339698
> 
> 
> With most TV manufacturers concentrating on producing 1080p sets,and the perceived demand for ever lower prices,SD,be it OTA broadcasts,or DVD,reproduction quality has tended to suffer.
> 
> More,and more,ancilliary equipment is fitted with an HDMI output,so one soon reaches a situation where one runs out of available inputs on the TV.
> 
> For anyone who has neither the desire,nor space,for a Home Theatre system,the available solutions to cater for the above scenarios have tended to be very expensive,especially when compared to the cost of the TV.
> 
> Enter the Edge.
> 
> High quality,adaptable,and,above all,affordable.
> 
> What more could one want?



I was disappointed in Onkyo's implemenation of the Reon in their 905 AVR and so purchased an Edge.


I think what all of us that are NOT experienced Video Processor devotee's are hoping for... would be an inexpensive VP that makes SDTV look like HDTV














!


Yes, I do understand I am dreaming.... but it is My Dream Darn it!


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16340960
> 
> 
> The downside to 1:1 is that it does not work with SD-DVD if you want 24p output. All (as far as I know) SD-DVD players output 480/576 i/p 50 or 60 - no 24p output at SD resolutions from players. 1:1 would be ideal except for this little gotcha. If you have a SD-DVD player that will output 1080p24 - then 1:1 works (but the player might not be better than EDGE at de-interlacing/scaling/noise reduction/image enhancement, etc...).



It is my understanding that SD-DVD's are actualy recorded to disc at 60fps... if that truely is the case what would be the benefit of playing them back at 24P?


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/16341298
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that SD-DVD's are actualy recorded to disc at 60fps... if that truely is the case what would be the benefit of playing them back at 24P?



Because the film started out at 24 fps and was telecined into 60fps to be put on DVD. Undo the telecine and you get back the original 24P (telecine judder removed).


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16341487
> 
> 
> Because the film started out at 24 fps and was telecined into 60fps to be put on DVD. Undo the telecine and you get back the original 24P (telecine judder removed).



To be true wouldn't both alogrithms have to be identical? Otherwise you are introducing even more error and artifacts


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16341703
> 
> 
> To be true wouldn't both alogrithms have to be identical? Otherwise you are introducing even more error and artifacts



Try it and see if you like it







There is only one way to correctly do telecine. Granted, some DVD's (mostly older ones) are incorrectly telecined/mastered. I exclusively watch SD-DVD (films - not video) at 24p and it is a better experience than at 60p.


----------



## ted414

One Call has renewed units for $499. I have one, no problems experienced.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16341839
> 
> 
> Try it and see if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one way to correctly do telecine. Granted, some DVD's (mostly older ones) are incorrectly telecined/mastered. I exclusively watch SD-DVD (films - not video) at 24p and it is a better experience than at 60p.



First there is more than one way to telecine and if one method created the SD disk and another is used to attempt to recreate 24 you may have problems.


If you like to attempt to recreate the filmed 24 fps more power to you, I prefer to minimize processing and its related artifacts


----------



## djos

Arrgh, I had my first Audio-dropout with FW v1.2 last night when using my media center, I was watching a show with DD and skipping adverts when the edge stopped passing DD to my AVR.


When I went back to the VMC menus PCM still worked fine but when returning to the show DD refused to pass-thru - I had to power cycle my Edge to get DD back (I was really hoping they'd fixed this).


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16339381
> 
> 
> Actually Tom899 I've just spent the last 2 hours trying to figure out why Dolby true HD and DTS HD MA does not pass through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here im think from last night Its more menu select but know i cannot get anything. At one stage It worked, thought you beauty but then tried again to see if it works again no go.
> 
> 
> I changed it to BD Players>Edge>Videoaudio HDMI this time.
> 
> Its a nightmare I tell you.



Prolly a stupid question Frank, did you change the audio output settings to HDMI Video/Audio?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *screaming_viking* /forum/post/15881277
> 
> 
> I've got an odd problem here that doesn't seem to make any sense. I haven't watched a BD movie for about a month, so last night I popped in a movie, and was getting audio but no video. At first I thought it was the PS3, but I ruled that out by connecting direct to the tv and getting both audio and video. If I play video stored on the PS3, the edge has no problem with both audio and video. The XMB main screen of the PS3 shows up without a problem, and the edge is working fine with my Motorola PVR. I've tested all 5 of the HDMI inputs on the edge with the PS3 connected and none of them are passing video from blu-ray discs. Has anyone had this problem or does anyone have any ideas? I suppose it could be an HDCP problem, but I'm getting no error messages. I have reset the edge twice, but that hasn't helped either.



My PS3 to Edge to Panny 3K is having issues. I can't set the PS3 to 1080p or it goes blank. I can hear the audio but no video. If is use 1080i or lower it works. The Edge powers down as soon as the PS3 tests the 1080p signal. I tried various setting such as RGB (on the PS3), etc. to no avail. I tried the "Hot Plug Source", still doesn't work.


Also, my HD-XA2 works great when set to 1080p/24fps through the EDGE.


I just replaced my PT-AE1000U with the PT-AE3000U and hooked up my new DVD Edge today. This never happened before the Edge?


Thoughts.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

While playing an HD DVD from my XA2 (fw v4.0) in forced 1080p/24fps mode I have noticed a few things. If I set the Edge to auto output and no 1:1 I get horrible jaggies. If I set the Edge to 1080i outout I get jaggies. 1080p outputs with 1:1 turned off was bad to I think.


With the Edge set to 1080p/24fps output and 1:1 on it looks fine.


Why?


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16340960
> 
> 
> The downside to 1:1 is that it does not work with SD-DVD if you want 24p output. All (as far as I know) SD-DVD players output 480/576 i/p 50 or 60 - no 24p output at SD resolutions from players. 1:1 would be ideal except for this little gotcha. If you have a SD-DVD player that will output 1080p24 - then 1:1 works (but the player might not be better than EDGE at de-interlacing/scaling/noise reduction/image enhancement, etc...).



Right. I am using an Oppo 980 outputting 480i.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16340592
> 
> 
> Why not have 1:1 turned ON to avoid switching manually? Is there a downside in processing speed?



I do, but that does not recreate the 24P on a film mode DVD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16340569
> 
> 
> I watch SD-DVDs at 1080p24 on EDGE, there is nothing preventing you from doing this. I have 1:1 frame rate turned off and have buttons on my remote for 24p, 50p, 60p output.



I suppose, but I cannot find those keys on my Oppo remote










The Edge already does a great job of recognizing 24P (Telecine) disks so it can be implemented. Problems can arise when the disk is badly authored it can introduce artifacts. However, for most disks, it can work well.


- Rich


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16340960
> 
> 
> The downside to 1:1 is that it does not work with SD-DVD if you want 24p output. All (as far as I know) SD-DVD players output 480/576 i/p 50 or 60 - no 24p output at SD resolutions from players. 1:1 would be ideal except for this little gotcha. If you have a SD-DVD player that will output 1080p24 - then 1:1 works (but the player might not be better than EDGE at de-interlacing/scaling/noise reduction/image enhancement, etc...).



So using my HD-XA2 to output 1080p/24fps for HD DVD and SD DVD with the Edge set to 1:1, would probably be the best then?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16342188
> 
> 
> My PS3 to Edge to Panny 3K is having issues. I can't set the PS3 to 1080p or it goes blank. I can hear the audio but no video. If is use 1080i or lower it works. The Edge powers down as soon as the PS3 tests the 1080p signal. I tried various setting such as RGB (on the PS3), etc. to no avail. I tried the "Hot Plug Source", still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Also, my HD-XA2 works great when set to 1080p/24fps through the EDGE.
> 
> 
> I just replaced my PT-AE1000U with the PT-AE3000U and hooked up my new DVD Edge today. This never happened before the Edge?
> 
> 
> Thoughts.



Any PS3 users please let me know how you have things setup.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16342151
> 
> 
> Prolly a stupid question Frank, did you change the audio output settings to HDMI Video/Audio?



Yes I did mate and it did not even work.No DTS HD MA/Dolby True HD pass through at all. I just could not get it working. So what I did next was go back to the old firmware. Still keeping the audio setup to HDMI Video/Audio it works perfect. This time I have not seperated the audio and the video so hopefully no audio dropouts.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/16342421
> 
> 
> I suppose, but I cannot find those keys on my Oppo remote



The EDGE output format (res+framerate) IR codes (not on the EDGE remote) work just fine for this











> Quote:
> The Edge already does a great job of recognizing 24P (Telecine) disks so it can be implemented. Problems can arise when the disk is badly authored it can introduce artifacts. However, for most disks, it can work well.



My experience has been that it works better than "well", I don't notice any issues on the SD disks I play at 24p.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16342489
> 
> 
> So using my HD-XA2 to output 1080p/24fps for HD DVD and SD DVD with the Edge set to 1:1, would probably be the best then?



I prefer the Oppo-980H for multiple reasons vs the XA2 (I have one), but the scenario you describe will work.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16342102
> 
> 
> First there is more than one way to telecine and if one method created the SD disk and another is used to attempt to recreate 24 you may have problems.
> 
> 
> If you like to attempt to recreate the filmed 24 fps more power to you, I prefer to minimize processing and its related artifacts



I prefer results over theory. I get better results when I use 24P output for film based SD-DVD. If you wish to watch you SD DVD's at 60P, that is your business.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16342800
> 
> 
> Yes I did mate and it did not even work.No DTS HD MA/Dolby True HD pass through at all. I just could not get it working. So what I did next was go back to the old firmware. Still keeping the audio setup to HDMI Video/Audio it works perfect. This time I have not seperated the audio and the video so hopefully no audio dropouts.



Wierd, oh well at least its working with v1.1 - hopefully DVDO can sort out some of these weird issues.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16342859
> 
> 
> Wierd, oh well at least its working with v1.1 - hopefully DVDO can sort out some of these weird issues.



Well for me if it all works well know going just through the HDMI Video/audio then Im not going to bother with anymore upgrades.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/16341275
> 
> 
> Rich what I have done for this is to run a Component output from my DTV HD-DVR as well as an HDMI cable. When SciFi channel runs a program as you describe (Stargate SG-1 for example) I just change the Edge input to Component 1 where I have already pre-set the zoom to +34%. When I switch back to a normal 16x9 HD show I just switch back to HDMI-2. This is the easiest way I have found to deal with the issue you raise.



I ran a 35 foot HDMI cable, an additional component cable is not an option. I do not think the display has one anyway










- Rich


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16342800
> 
> 
> Yes I did mate and it did not even work.No DTS HD MA/Dolby True HD pass through at all. I just could not get it working. So what I did next was go back to the old firmware. Still keeping the audio setup to HDMI Video/Audio it works perfect. This time I have not seperated the audio and the video so hopefully no audio dropouts.



Frank- so what you are saying, if I try v1.1 I will be able to pass HD MA/Dolby True HD? but, may have audio dropouts. My recent box was delivered with the latest firmware so I have no prior experience with the earlier firmwares.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16342975
> 
> 
> Frank- so what you are saying, if I try v1.1 I will be able to pass HD MA/Dolby True HD? but, may have audio dropouts. My recent box was delivered with the latest firmware so I have no prior experience with the earlier firmwares.



I never had a problem with v1.1 firmware apart from the occasional audio dropouts. But now coming to think of it those occasional audio dropouts could of happened due to the way I had it connected. The HDMI Audio to the AVR/pre and the Hdmi video-audio to the projector. Ive know have it connected the AVR/PRE and the Projector to the Hdmi Audio Video so far no audio dropouts.Im not going to bother with 1.2.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343040
> 
> 
> I never had a problem with v1.1 firmware apart from the occasional audio dropouts. But now coming to think of it those occasional audio dropouts could of happened due to the way I had it connected. The HDMI Audio to the AVR/pre and the Hdmi video-audio to the projector. Ive know have it connected the AVR/PRE and the Projector to the Hdmi Audio Video so far no audio dropouts.Im not going to bother with 1.2.



How do you hook both the AVR and your Projector to the one audio/video HDMI output?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16343076
> 
> 
> How do you hook both the AVR and your Projector to the one audio/video HDMI output?



I have my Bd players connected to the DVDO Edge then you connect the audio/video Hdmi output to the Pre/avr and then monitor out from your avr/pre to the projector.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343096
> 
> 
> I have my Bd players connected to the DVDO Edge then you connect the audio/video Hdmi output to the Pre/avr and then monitor out from your avr/pre to the projector.



Ok, I understand. I'm not sure this is a good setup for me as I don't always want to have the AVR on when other family members just want to watch TV. My AVR does not have passthrough when it is off, but I see a few of the new ones do, including the Yamaha RX-V3900.


----------



## barrygordon

This is with regard to HD audio and the Edge. I just finished watching the Wrestler. It has DTS 5.1 Master Audio as the default audio source.


I had no issues playing it thriough the Edge coming out on the audio out connector and feeding a Cinema 11A with an audio only stream (HDMI).


The 11A provides a proper E-EDID indicating it can handle 7.1 channel Bitstream and the Edge is clearly passing that fact to the Panny BD30. The Panny then sends the DTS Master Audio as 3/2.1 Which is how it is recorded, the Edge passes that and the Cinema 11A shows on its display that it has recognized a DTS formatted bitstream and is decoding it as DTS master audio 3/2.1. All ties out and the sound field is as expected.


I had no issues with ether the picture or the sound at any time. My only annoyance was with the 5 Previews before the movie. I wish I could set the player to immediately move to the main feature but that is not possible AFAIK. I hit chapter skip, but have to do it 5 times. No hiccups, no loss of audio or picture except as it skips forward as it should.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16343164
> 
> 
> This is with regard to HD audio and the Edge. I just finished watching the Wrestler. It has DTS 5.1 Master Audio as the default audio source.
> 
> 
> I had no issues playing it thriough the Edge coming out on the audio out connector and feeding a Cinema 11A with an audio only stream (HDMI).
> 
> 
> The 11A provides a proper E-EDID indicating it can handle 7.1 channel Bitstream and the Edge is clearly passing that fact to the Panny BD30. The Panny then sends the DTS Master Audio as 3/2.1 Which is how it is recorded, the Edge passes that and the Cinema 11A shows on its display that it has recognized a DTS formatted bitstream and is decoding it as DTS master audio 3/2.1. All ties out and the sound field is as expected.
> 
> 
> I had no issues with ether the picture or the sound at any time. My only annoyance was with the 5 Previews before the movie. I wish I could set the player to immediately move to the main feature but that is not possible AFAIK. I hit chapter skip, but have to do it 5 times. No hiccups, no loss of audio or picture except as it skips forward as it should.



Thanks for your information, are you using the latest 1.2 firmware?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16343164
> 
> 
> This is with regard to HD audio and the Edge. I just finished watching the Wrestler. It has DTS 5.1 Master Audio as the default audio source.
> 
> 
> I had no issues playing it thriough the Edge coming out on the audio out connector and feeding a Cinema 11A with an audio only stream (HDMI).
> 
> 
> The 11A provides a proper E-EDID indicating it can handle 7.1 channel Bitstream and the Edge is clearly passing that fact to the Panny BD30. The Panny then sends the DTS Master Audio as 3/2.1 Which is how it is recorded, the Edge passes that and the Cinema 11A shows on its display that it has recognized a DTS formatted bitstream and is decoding it as DTS master audio 3/2.1. All ties out and the sound field is as expected.
> 
> 
> I had no issues with ether the picture or the sound at any time. My only annoyance was with the 5 Previews before the movie. I wish I could set the player to immediately move to the main feature but that is not possible AFAIK. I hit chapter skip, but have to do it 5 times. No hiccups, no loss of audio or picture except as it skips forward as it should.



Is that with every BD movie you played? Because I wasn't getting audio dropouts with every BD movie it was random but to me that was fustrating. This new firmware for some reason all was going good at first but it did not accept any HD audio at all. I must of done a series of command sequences with the remote which created a bug.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16340960
> 
> 
> The downside to 1:1 is that it does not work with SD-DVD if you want 24p output. All (as far as I know) SD-DVD players output 480/576 i/p 50 or 60 - no 24p output at SD resolutions from players. 1:1 would be ideal except for this little gotcha. If you have a SD-DVD player that will output 1080p24 - then 1:1 works (but the player might not be better than EDGE at de-interlacing/scaling/noise reduction/image enhancement, etc...).



So you're saying that the Edge will take a 480i60 film (which has a correct 2:3 pulldown field throughout the entire length - rare in my experience that a disc is fully flagged correctly) and then de-interlace it to 24p and not do the 60p 2:3 cadence, but a 1:1? Interesting...


But why would "1:1 Framerate - ON" prevent this? I mean let's say the Edge does what I said, 1:1 I thought is just there to allow both 1080p60 and 1080p24 as output. I guess you're saying that if you select 1080p24 output, 1:1 doesn't work? That's a bug then I'd say.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16343246
> 
> 
> But why would "1:1 Framerate - ON" prevent this? I mean let's say the Edge does what I said, 1:1 I thought is just there to allow both 1080p60 and 1080p24 as output. I guess you're saying that if you select 1080p24 output, 1:1 doesn't work? That's a bug then I'd say.



because 1:1 framerate forces the outgoing refresh rate to equal the incoming refresh rate so 60hz = 60hz, 24 = 24hz etc.


However if you set the edge to output 24hz (1:1 = off) then it will take the 60hz film and strip out the 3:2 pull down to give you 24hz.


----------



## barrygordon

After I finished watching the Wrestler, (DTS 5.1 soundtrack) I put in the DVE BR test disc and checked it's audio. When the player idicated that the audio was LPCM 2.0 I got sound and the Cinema 11A indicated a LPCM signal. When the player indicated that the audio was True HD Multichannel there was no sound and the Cary Cinema 11A reported no audio signal being sent.


I am running 1.2 build 81. I intend to notify DVDO of this Major issue.


The only BR disc I have seen audio dropouts with is Twilight


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16343340
> 
> 
> After I finished watching the Wrestler, (DTS 5.1 soundtrack) I put in the DVE BR test disc and checked it's audio. When the player idicated that the audio was LPCM 2.0 I got sound and the Cinema 11A indicated a LPCM signal. When the player indicated that the audio was True HD Multichannel there was no sound and the Cary Cinema 11A reported no audio signal being sent.
> 
> 
> I am running 1.2 build 81. I intend to notify DVDO of this Major issue.



I've had that with regular AC3 Audio & PCM on my media center also with v1.2, i had to power cycle the edge to get DD audio back.


----------



## barrygordon

A power cycle did not clear up the missing True HD multichannel. I have never had to Power cycle the edge to bring up any of the non HD audio formats. They are always there (DTS 5.1 and DD 5.1)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16343340
> 
> 
> After I finished watching the Wrestler, (DTS 5.1 soundtrack) I put in the DVE BR test disc and checked it's audio. When the player idicated that the audio was LPCM 2.0 I got sound and the Cinema 11A indicated a LPCM signal. When the player indicated that the audio was True HD Multichannel there was no sound and the Cary Cinema 11A reported no audio signal being sent.
> 
> 
> I am running 1.2 build 81. I intend to notify DVDO of this Major issue.
> 
> 
> The only BR disc I have seen audio dropouts with is Twilight



Welcome to my problem barrygordon. Exactly what happened to me. DD and DTS fine but true HD and DTS HD MA nothing. Rolled back to 1.1 fine.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16343365
> 
> 
> I've had that with regular AC3 Audio & PCM on my media center also with v1.2, i had to power cycle the edge to get DD audio back.



BTW are you going to rollback to 1.1 djos?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343455
> 
> 
> BTW are you going to rollback to 1.1 djos?



Not sure, I have less issues with 1.2 in some areas and so far it is better behaved for me aside from the weird PReP issues.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16343246
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the Edge will take a 480i60 film (which has a correct 2:3 pulldown field throughout the entire length - rare in my experience that a disc is fully flagged correctly) and then de-interlace it to 24p and not do the 60p 2:3 cadence, but a 1:1? Interesting...
> 
> 
> But why would "1:1 Framerate - ON" prevent this? I mean let's say the Edge does what I said, 1:1 I thought is just there to allow both 1080p60 and 1080p24 as output. I guess you're saying that if you select 1080p24 output, 1:1 doesn't work? That's a bug then I'd say.



djos answered, but allow me to expand on that.


1:1 does work and it is not broken, it does exactly what it should do per the description of how it works. 1:1 framerate looks at the framerate of the input signal and locks the output to that same framerate. So 480i/60 or 480p/60 has a framerate of 60 hence the output will be locked to 60p if 1:1 is enabled. 1:1 works for 99% of scenarios - NTSC and PAL (60 vs 50) are automatically correctly handled, and 24P inputs are also passed through as 24p. The thing about 1:1 is this: it causes the EDGE to ignore the framerate chosen in the output setup, and instead use the framerate of the input. The only time this is an issue for me is SD-DVD and HD cable where the input framerate is 60/50. For HD-DVD and Blu-Ray, they output 24p and 1:1 works just fine for them.


As to the "it can't work because DVD encodes are not perfect" argument: seeing is believing. De-interlacing is one of the strong points of EDGE. It works for me.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16343795
> 
> 
> djos answered, but allow me to expand on that.
> 
> 
> 1:1 does work and it is not broken, it does exactly what it should do per the description of how it works. 1:1 framerate looks at the framerate of the input signal and locks the output to that same framerate. So 480i/60 or 480p/60 has a framerate of 60 hence the output will be locked to 60p if 1:1 is enabled. 1:1 works for 99% of scenarios - NTSC and PAL (60 vs 50) are automatically correctly handled, and 24P inputs are also passed through as 24p. The thing about 1:1 is this: it causes the EDGE to ignore the framerate chosen in the output setup, and instead use the framerate of the input. The only time this is an issue for me is SD-DVD and HD cable where the input framerate is 60/50. For HD-DVD and Blu-Ray, they output 24p and 1:1 works just fine for them.
> 
> 
> As to the "it can't work because DVD encodes are not perfect" argument: seeing is believing. De-interlacing is one of the strong points of EDGE. It works for me.



When I enabled framerate 1:1 I got no picture, why would that be the case?


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343871
> 
> 
> When I enabled framerate 1:1 I got no picture, why would that be the case?



With 1:1 on, the output will be a combination of the resolution set in the EDGE output + the framerate of the input signal. When does 1:1 not work - ever? or just with some sources? With 1:1 off - take a look at the EDGE info screen that shows what the input signal res and rate is - what does it say? what is your output resolution set to? What is your display?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343871
> 
> 
> When I enabled framerate 1:1 I got no picture, why would that be the case?



Possibly your display does not handle the resulting output.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16343908
> 
> 
> Possibly your display does not handle the resulting output.



My suspicion also.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16343913
> 
> 
> My suspicion also.



I have the jvc rs1/hd 1 it shows that it accepts 1080/24p


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16343896
> 
> 
> With 1:1 on, the output will be a combination of the resolution set in the EDGE output + the framerate of the input signal. When does 1:1 not work - ever? or just with some sources? With 1:1 off - take a look at the EDGE info screen that shows what the input signal res and rate is - what does it say? what is your output resolution set to? What is your display?



I will check tonight. I mainly use bd or hd DVD what resolution do I have set it on the players?


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343040
> 
> 
> I never had a problem with v1.1 firmware apart from the occasional audio dropouts. But now coming to think of it those occasional audio dropouts could of happened due to the way I had it connected. The HDMI Audio to the AVR/pre and the Hdmi video-audio to the projector. Ive know have it connected the AVR/PRE and the Projector to the Hdmi Audio Video so far no audio dropouts.Im not going to bother with 1.2.



I never had any problems with v1.1 either, not even audio dropouts. Now I have to recycle the edge before it will play high resolution audio from by blu-ray disks.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343976
> 
> 
> I will check tonight. I mainly use bd or hd DVD what resolution do I have set it on the players?



If you are asking what the output on the players should be set to: try 1080p24.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16344203
> 
> 
> If you are asking what the output on the players should be set to: try 1080p24.



That's the setting I have it on and the output on the edge the same. Just no picture when I enable framerate 1:1


----------



## yenchee

I am also suffering audio drop issue. It happens only on Dolby series signal including Dolby Digital and TrueHD. If I enable the decoding in the player, there is no audio drop any more. Now I am wondering it might be the interoperability issue between DVDO EDGE and the AVR.


Mine is Integra DTR-7.8 which is equivalent to Onkyo 805. The audio drop happens on both 1.1 and 1.2. What about the others of the brand of AVR?


----------



## aaronwt

I have had one audio drop since the current fimware was released. I had to cycle inputs on my receiver to get it back. This was once out of using the EDGE every day. And I think it was on a BD when it switched from DD to Dolby True HD or DTS-MA.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yenchee* /forum/post/16344440
> 
> 
> I am also suffering audio drop issue. It happens only on Dolby series signal including Dolby Digital and TrueHD. If I enable the decoding in the player, there is no audio drop any more. Now I am wondering it might be the interoperability issue between DVDO EDGE and the AVR.
> 
> 
> Mine is Integra DTR-7.8 which is equivalent to Onkyo 805. The audio drop happens on both 1.1 and 1.2. What about the others of the brand of AVR?



Are you using the seperate hdmi audio output?


----------



## jedi.master.dre

My PS3 to Edge to Panny 3K is having issues. I can't set the PS3 to 1080p or it goes blank. I can hear the audio but no video. If is use 1080i or lower it works. The Edge powers down as soon as the PS3 tests the 1080p signal. I tried various setting such as RGB (on the PS3), etc. to no avail. I tried the "Hot Plug Source", still doesn't work.


When I bypass the Edge the PS3 displays fine on my PT-AE3000U. Also, my HD-XA2 works great when set to 1080p/24fps through the EDGE. This never happened before the Edge?


I noticed some of you have PS3s, any running through the Edge? If so are things fine? Settings?


This is killing me, I have been waiting since December for my Panny 3K to come from Japan through Panasonc Canada and now I can't watch blu-rays at 1080p....


Thoughts.




























Please help!


----------



## jedi.master.dre

Currently I am displaying 1080i from my PS3, through the Edge (previous issue posted). If I enable 1:1 only 1080p/**fps will display. If I disable 1:1 then auto, or the 1080i/60fps works.


Doesn't the Edge downconvert at all?


The Edge doesn't seem to play nice with the PS3!


----------



## yenchee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16344512
> 
> 
> Are you using the seperate hdmi audio output?



I tried both. Both have same issue.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16344782
> 
> 
> Currently I am displaying 1080i from my PS3, through the Edge (previous issue posted). If I enable 1:1 only 1080p/**fps will display. If I disable 1:1 then auto, or the 1080i/60fps works.
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Edge downconvert at all?
> 
> 
> The Edge doesn't seem to play nice with the PS3!



I've not had any problem with the PS3 at 1080P24 or 1080P60 going through either of my two EDGE units.

It's possible your EDGE could be defective.

Contact DVDO about you issues.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16346239
> 
> 
> I've not had any problem with the PS3 at 1080P24 or 1080P60 going through either of my two EDGE units.
> 
> It's possible your EDGE could be defective.
> 
> Contact DVDO about you issues.



Can you differentiate between 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 in the PS3 dashboard? As soon as I switch to "1080p" in the display setup it loses the signal and I have to wait until it reverts to 1080i.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16341166
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, not the case.



Actually, it is the case; _why_ it's there, I don't know. But I should be more precise as to what I'm talking about. Through the Edge, the black levels and even the color were better on my LDs as opposed to direct to the display. Black bars on movies were much blacker, though; that one was quite obvious. The difference I saw with SD cable was quite subtle and less obvious. Cpcat was also skeptical, responding to an earlier post of mine on this same thing (did you see that one?). Theoretically, he may well be right. But this wouldn't be the first time reality didn't agree with theory. There could be some other factor at work here, but if so I don't know what.


And with the 09FD Blu-ray player, running 480i out (via Source Direct) yields a picture devoid of the white/light color crush I see in some discs when running 480i out through three other DVD players (actually, one of them was running 1080i direct to the display via HDMI; the others were component through the Edge). If it's all 480i, why does one player do so much better? Again, I don't know. But it does.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16346619
> 
> 
> Actually, it is the case; _why_ it's there, I don't know. But I should be more precise as to what I'm talking about. Through the Edge, the black levels and even the color were better on my LDs as opposed to direct to the display. Black bars on movies were much blacker, though; that one was quite obvious. The difference I saw with SD cable was quite subtle and less obvious. Cpcat was also skeptical, responding to an earlier post of mine on this same thing (did you see that one?). Theoretically, he may well be right. But this wouldn't be the first time reality didn't agree with theory. There could be some other factor at work here, but if so I don't know what.
> 
> 
> And with the 09FD Blu-ray player, running 480i out (via Source Direct) yields a picture devoid of the white/light color crush I see in some discs when running 480i out through three other DVD players (actually, one of them was running 1080i direct to the display via HDMI; the others were component through the Edge). If it's all 480i, why does one player do so much better? Again, I don't know. But it does.



Is your Edge outputting RGB to your display? If so, then it's likely it has a better color decoder than your display. As far as de-interlacing/scaling/processing, it sounds like it's doing a better job.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16346619
> 
> 
> reality didn't agree with theory.



That must be it.


----------



## barrygordon

I just spent the last hour playing with the Hi def audio codecs using BR discs. I tried the following BR Discs: Dark Knight, Transformers, Wally-E. I selected TrueHD or Master Audio if they were available as opposed to just multichannel. I think this is only the case on Dark Knight. I tried each disc with FW 1.1 and Fw1.2 and always had proper audio both according to my ears and accoprding to the Cary Cinema 11A which shows the decoder in use. The player is a panny BD30. Hot plug was turned on in all cases.


I did have some problems however with the DVE BR test disc. It appears that the room pan test tones do not work properly under FW 1.2 but are okay under FW 1.1. Iam not absolutely sure what is happening but it did not sound correct. I intend to go back and check the phasing on each speaker as that could have been the issue.


----------



## VideoNavi

"Is your Edge outputting RGB to your display? If so, then it's likely it has a better color decoder than your display. As far as de-interlacing/scaling/processing, it sounds like it's doing a better job."


Does this mean the Edge wizard for display output will test your color decoder and select the better output of RGB or YCbCr 444 (BT.709)?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoNavi* /forum/post/16347939
> 
> 
> "Is your Edge outputting RGB to your display? If so, then it's likely it has a better color decoder than your display. As far as de-interlacing/scaling/processing, it sounds like it's doing a better job."
> 
> 
> Does this mean the Edge wizard for display output will test your color decoder and select the better output of RGB or YCbCr 444 (BT.709)?



Actually which is better between RGB or YCbCr 444 (BT.709)?


----------



## aaronwt

4:2:2 is the only only output from the EDGE that is 10bit. RGB and 4:4:4 is only 8bit from the EDGE.


----------



## JiiEf

I'm looking at the Edge as a possible solution to All My Problems(tm) and as my first video processor. Probably overkill for my meager gear, but...










I do have a question about the input resolutions, in particular. In addition to my PS3, I'd also like to hook up my vintage gaming PC rig to my TV - while the Sony is pretty good about the stuff it can take, it's not exactly comprehensive...


So, can the Edge accept "wide" pc resolutions (1366x768, 1440x900, 1680x1050 etc. at 60hz), and handle output in 1080p60? Or am I limited just to the non-wide versions?


Couldn't rustle up an answer to this question with searching or looking at a couple dozen of pages in this thread - sorry if it's apparent to somebody more experience with video processors!


Thanks in Advance!


JF


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16348014
> 
> 
> 4:2:2 is the only only output from the EDGE that is 10bit. RGB and 4:4:4 is only 8bit from the EDGE.



Silly question but how can you tell your dvdo is outputting 4:4:2 ? At a guess the 10 bit is better?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16349011
> 
> 
> Silly question but how can you tell your dvdo is outputting 4:4:2 ? At a guess the 10 bit is better?



The EDGE shows that 422 is being output and my Receiver also tells me what it's receiving from the EDGE.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoNavi* /forum/post/16347939
> 
> 
> "Is your Edge outputting RGB to your display? If so, then it's likely it has a better color decoder than your display. As far as de-interlacing/scaling/processing, it sounds like it's doing a better job."
> 
> 
> Does this mean the Edge wizard for display output will test your color decoder and select the better output of RGB or YCbCr 444 (BT.709)?



No, it won't test it. You should test it and see which does a better job - the display device or the Edge. Output YCbCr to your display and check the colorbars with the blue, red, and green filters or on/off if you have it. Then output RGB to your display and do the same. Then decide which device is better and based on that choose what the Edge should output.


Note however, that many displays will take RGB and convert it back to YCbCr and then to RGB again, defeating the purpose. You'll know if your display does this if you send it RGB from the Edge and you STILL have access to color and tint on the display's menu. That means it's taken RGB and converted it to YCbCr. Messed up, but many displays do this. Mine does, so I leave the Edge to output YCbCr 4:4:4.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16348014
> 
> 
> 4:2:2 is the only only output from the EDGE that is 10bit. RGB and 4:4:4 is only 8bit from the EDGE.



Since there is no 10bit source, I personally don't care for this. 8bit is the standard.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16346681
> 
> 
> Is your Edge outputting RGB to your display? If so, then it's likely it has a better color decoder than your display. As far as de-interlacing/scaling/processing, it sounds like it's doing a better job.



Since I never altered color setup in any of the players, I suppose I could look into that. But, wouldn't that suggest (in the case of DVD at least) that the 09FD is simply better than the other players? Two of them were, after all, displaying the crush problem going through the Edge. There was suggestion in the 09 thread that it is doing some sort of color processing that the other players aren't, despite the Source Direct setting.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16349011
> 
> 
> At a guess the 10 bit is better?



There is not a simple answer, and it will take some effort on your part to figure it out. First, you need to understand what the jargon means and how the processing is done in your video chain. For further information read this series of posts, check out the documents mentioned, then start experimenting with your system using the material off of Digital Video Essentials or similar disk, to see what works best for your system.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16350037
> 
> 
> There is not a simple answer, and it will take some effort on your part to figure it out. First, you need to understand what the jargon means and how the processing is done in your video chain. For further information read this series of posts, check out the documents mentioned, then start experimenting with your system using the material off of Digital Video Essentials or similar disk, to see what works best for your system.



Your right I think better have a read and then keep asking you all the question. Thanks for the link.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16349245
> 
> 
> Since there is no 10bit source, I personally don't care for this. 8bit is the standard.



The EDGE does it's processing in 10bit.


But you really need to see which looks better in your setup.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16353518
> 
> 
> The EDGE does it's processing in 10bit.
> 
> 
> But you really need to see which looks better in your setup.



It's complicated. All my sources are 8bit 4:2:0. I output YCbCr 4:4:4. It's what looks best and makes the most sense. 10bit processing is fine, but I've found useless when the source/bottleneck is 8bit. I don't have banding, posterization, etc., and I don't think I've ever seen improvement with 10bit, deep color, etc. Just marketing stuff IMHO. I turn all that off.


----------



## Franin

I found out last night my edge had it settings at RGB. Ended up changing it back to Auto.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16354136
> 
> 
> It's complicated. All my sources are 8bit 4:2:0. I output YCbCr 4:4:4. It's what looks best and makes the most sense. 10bit processing is fine, but I've found useless when the source/bottleneck is 8bit. I don't have banding, posterization, etc., and I don't think I've ever seen improvement with 10bit, deep color, etc. Just marketing stuff IMHO. I turn all that off.



My broadcast sources all output 4:4:4 and my Blu-ray Disc player and HD DVD player output 4:2:2 into the EDGE.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16354577
> 
> 
> My broadcast sources all output 4:4:4 and my Blu-ray Disc player and HD DVD player output 4:2:2 into the EDGE.



Yes, mine do as well. By source, I mean the source *material* and how it's encoded. Source HD material is 8bit RGB -> 8bit YCbCr 4:2:0. STBs and DVD/Blu-ray/HD DVD players upsample chroma to 4:4:4 and 4:2:2 typically. It doesn't matter who does the upsampling (unless they introduce chroma errors - not the case too much these days in DVD players) as eventually it has to be 4:4:4 before being converted from YCbCr to RGB. And where in the chain it's done from 4:2:0 -> 4:4:4 doesn't matter too much in reality, just in "theory". The less processing the better. If my STB is doing 4:4:4 and my Blu-ray 4:2:2 on 4:2:0, I might as well have it do 4:4:4 and be done with it. The Edge is just set for 709/4:4:4. My display then decodes 709 correctly and converts YCbCr 4:4:4 to RGB 4:4:4 (1:1:1). It's simple. Now if the colors are not in the 8bit RGB source, I can care less about 10bit processing really. I can care less about 10bit panels, deep colors, etc. It's all made up/interpolated. To each his own I guess. I prefer to keep the source material as intact as possible along the chain. That's all.


----------



## aaronwt

Then wouldn't you need to take the EDGE out of the chain to avoid the 8bit material being upsampled to 10bit, processed, and then being downsampled to 8 bit again?


----------



## bk

Are there discrete codes for selecting the audio output?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16354765
> 
> 
> Yes, mine do as well. By source, I mean the source *material* and how it's encoded. Source HD material is 8bit RGB -> 8bit YCbCr 4:2:0. STBs and DVD/Blu-ray/HD DVD players upsample chroma to 4:4:4 and 4:2:2 typically. It doesn't matter who does the upsampling (unless they introduce chroma errors - not the case too much these days in DVD players) as eventually it has to be 4:4:4 before being converted from YCbCr to RGB. And where in the chain it's done from 4:2:0 -> 4:4:4 doesn't matter too much in reality, just in "theory". The less processing the better. If my STB is doing 4:4:4 and my Blu-ray 4:2:2 on 4:2:0, I might as well have it do 4:4:4 and be done with it. The Edge is just set for 709/4:4:4. My display then decodes 709 correctly and converts YCbCr 4:4:4 to RGB 4:4:4 (1:1:1). It's simple. Now if the colors are not in the 8bit RGB source, I can care less about 10bit processing really. I can care less about 10bit panels, deep colors, etc. It's all made up/interpolated. To each his own I guess. I prefer to keep the source material as intact as possible along the chain. That's all.



If this is true, then you want the higher bit-depth on the output. All of the EDGE's video processing, AFAIK, is done in integer math. As a result, you have division that goes on where there is a remainder. More bits allows more of this remainder to, well, remain. Otherwise, the signal gets truncated. Ironically, this is most visible with really small changes, rather than big ones. This is not simply marketing fluff, but simple integer math.


Bill


----------



## barrygordon

Yes, There are discrete IR commands for everything the Edge can do.


----------



## bk

Anchor Bay has a document listing discrete codes for the Edge and audio output selection isn't in there (or at least I didn't find it). Do you have the codes in hex format?


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16354779
> 
> 
> Then wouldn't you need to take the EDGE out of the chain to avoid the 8bit material being upsampled to 10bit, processed, and then being downsampled to 8 bit again?



As I said before - it makes ZERO difference to me. In theory it's nice. In reality it DOESN'T MATTER! The reason I have the Edge in the chain is for de-interlacing, switching, scaling, etc.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/16356135
> 
> 
> If this is true, then you want the higher bit-depth on the output. All of the EDGE's video processing, AFAIK, is done in integer math. As a result, you have division that goes on where there is a remainder. More bits allows more of this remainder to, well, remain. Otherwise, the signal gets truncated. Ironically, this is most visible with really small changes, rather than big ones. This is not simply marketing fluff, but simple integer math.
> 
> 
> Bill



As I said above, it makes no visible difference. I know how it's done, but it doesn't matter. Where is it visible to you?


----------



## barrygordon

BK,


My web site, [email protected] , has a utility program for the DVDO Edge. This program generates all of the Edge IR patterns and will even with the right hardware send the commands to the Edge. It is missing some commands for FW1.2 build 81 and as soon as I get the info from DVDO I will update the programs tables


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16356318
> 
> 
> As I said above, it makes no visible difference. I know how it's done, but it doesn't matter. Where is it visible to you?



As I said above, I'm not sure that I can reconcile "I know how it's done" with "I prefer to keep the source material intact". As soon as you start manipulating the signal (e.g., conversion from YCbCr to RGB), you are losing information if you constrain your bit-depth to match the source.


Content or settings-wise? For content, look at things like fog, sky shots, faces which are partially in shadows. Basically anything with a fine gradation of color. SD is easily noticeable; HD is less so, though some are worse than others. Blu-ray is generally pretty clean, though I'm sure there are discs where someone can find scenes with easily visible differences for people not used to scrutinizing their image.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16356590
> 
> 
> BK,
> 
> 
> My web site, [email protected] ,



Looks more like an Email address.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16356672
> 
> 
> Looks more like an Email address.


 http://the-gordons.net/homepage/DownLoad.html


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/16356663
> 
> 
> As I said above, I'm not sure that I can reconcile "I know how it's done" with "I prefer to keep the source material intact". As soon as you start manipulating the signal (e.g., conversion from YCbCr to RGB), you are losing information if you constrain your bit-depth to match the source.
> 
> 
> Content or settings-wise? For content, look at things like fog, sky shots, faces which are partially in shadows. Basically anything with a fine gradation of color. SD is easily noticeable; HD is less so, though some are worse than others. Blu-ray is generally pretty clean, though I'm sure there are discs where someone can find scenes with easily visible differences for people not used to scrutinizing their image.



As I said, it makes no difference in my setup. If you can tell me some scenes from SD DVD or Blu-ray titles, I'll gladly look again. That's what I was asking for. I've never seen ANY difference like the ones touted on marketing pictures of bad vs good gradations and how much 10bit helps...They are a bit exaggerated and that's why I call it gimmicky. I've not seen issues where a 10bit processor/panel will lose 8bit source information when converting from component to RGB. It may certainly lose some information, but is it visible? Again, if you can point out some obvious scenes I'll take another look.


Edit: Just wanted to make sure we are talking about the same thing. My STB outputs 8bit 4:4:4 - no options there. My Sony S350 Blu-ray (as do all DVD/HD DVD/Blu-ray players) outputs 8bit 4:2:2, already adding chroma to the 8bit 4:2:0 that was on the disc. Now, I can have the Sony output 8bit 4:4:4 instead of 8bit 4:2:2 since it's already doing upsampling and be done with it.


Now the Edge can either take 8bit 4:2:2 or 8bit 4:4:4 and output either 8bit 4:4:4 or 10bit 4:2:2 (as well as RGB). If I'm outputting 8bit 4:4:4, then going to 10bit 4:2:2 is not worth it - I don't see how this would ever help. This is the case for the STB, where as I said, it can only output 8bit 4:4:4. The only case where I guess you're saying you see a difference is if I let the Sony output 8bit 4:2:2 and let the Edge do 10bit 4:2:2 to my display. Is this what you're saying (just so we're on the same page)? If so, again, I've not seen any difference in sky shots, etc.


The comparison/argument can be down to the following 4 options:


Blu-ray 8bit 4:4:4 -> Edge 8bit 4:4:4 -> Display (YCbCr -> RGB)


Blu-ray 8bit 4:4:4 -> Edge 10bit 4:2:2 -> Display (YCbCr -> RGB) ---> This makes no sense to me personally.


Blu-ray 8bit 4:2:2 -> Edge 8bit 4:4:4 -> Display (YCbCr -> RGB)


Blu-ray 8bit 4:2:2 -> Edge 10bit 4:2:2 -> Display (YCbCr -> RGB)


And I guess you're saying I should see a difference with the second option. Is this correct?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16356871
> 
> 
> Blu-ray 8bit 4:4:4 -> *Edge 10bit 4:2:2* -> Display (YCbCr -> RGB) ---> This makes no sense to me personally.



And yet, this is pretty much what the EDGE does. EDGE does ALL processing in 4:2:2, whether the input is RGB or YCbCr, in either 10-bit and 12-bit pipeline stages. If you input 4:4:4, it is downsampled. If you input RGB, it is converted and downsampled. The question is whether you want a final truncation back down to 8-bits from the internal 10-bit process. I've seen too many examples where this is visible to point out anything other than generalities. I just don't want anyone else reading your posts to think this doesn't matter.


Bill


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16356871
> 
> 
> As I said, it makes no difference in my setup.



Take a look at Elephants Dream it's got a lot of banding and can be used to test out various configurations. Over all we don't see as much banding as we used to because of improved commercial encoding algorithms that look specifically at potential problem areas in the video stream before encoding onto a consumer video disk. Although, I do remember that Monsters Inc. had some brief banding and I watched Desperau last night and noticed one scene had some breif banding where two lights were against a black background, both were just for a second or two and for the most part if you're not looking for it on a large projection screen you'll probably miss it.


How best to do the upsampling and gamma correction is not a straight forward. You would be primarily interested in assessing whether YCbCr 4:2:2 signals (10-bit HDMI output) or 4:4:4 signals (8-bit HDMI) provide better overall performance when using gamma correction. There are various factors to consider, for example the effectiveness of 8-bit dither versus 10-bit chroma sub-sampling on potential banding artifacts and image resolution. Stacey Spears and Don Munsil had a great, although much to short, thread going on these pros and cons of processing. Bottom line is no one can tell you which sequence of processing is best without a careful analysis of your video chain, and if you're satisfied with your results, then you're done. Sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/16357198
> 
> 
> And yet, this is pretty much what the EDGE does. EDGE does ALL processing in 4:2:2, whether the input is RGB or YCbCr, in either 10-bit and 12-bit pipeline stages. If you input 4:4:4, it is downsampled. If you input RGB, it is converted and downsampled. The question is whether you want a final truncation back down to 8-bits from the internal 10-bit process. I've seen too many examples where this is visible to point out anything other than generalities. I just don't want anyone else reading your posts to think this doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> Bill



Correct, but the truncation to 8bit will happen if not on the Edge's output, then on the display when it coverts back to RGB. And I'm saying I don't see a difference - that's all. Not that it doesn't happen or this and that. That I don't see it. I suppose in theory, maybe even in reality that I personally have not seen, having the display do the truncating is better since it has more to work with coming from the Edge. And I guess this is the point - do you see a difference or not. And I suppose it depends on your display too. All I've said all along is that for me personally it makes no difference. I've tried all options. So, yes, for me it does not matter.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16357457
> 
> 
> Take a look at Elephants Dream it's got a lot of banding and can be used to test out various configurations. Over all we don't see as much banding as we used to because of improved commercial encoding algorithms that look specifically at potential problem areas in the video stream before encoding onto a consumer video disk. Although, I do remember that Monsters Inc. had some brief banding and I watched Desperau last night and noticed one scene had some breif banding where two lights were against a black background, both were just for a second or two and for the most part if you're not looking for it on a large projection screen you'll probably miss it.
> 
> 
> How best to do the upsampling and gamma correction is not a straight forward. You would be primarily interested in assessing whether YCbCr 4:2:2 signals (10-bit HDMI output) or 4:4:4 signals (8-bit HDMI) provide better overall performance when using gamma correction. There are various factors to consider, for example the effectiveness of 8-bit dither versus 10-bit chroma sub-sampling on potential banding artifacts and image resolution. Stacey Spears and Don Munsil had a great, although much to short, thread going on these pros and cons of processing. Bottom line is no one can tell you which sequence of processing is best without a careful analysis of your video chain, and if you're satisfied with your results, then you're done. Sit back and enjoy the show!



I'll have to check that DVD out for curiosity's sake. I agree with you - and I've said as much: It's more complicated. And it depends on your setup. But again, the stuff I see in marketing touting 10bit color and this and that - well, I have to say it's too much and gimmicky to me.


----------



## dlm10541

Not to fan the flames but I too often do not see or hear the differences with various options on Video and Audio however where we differ is I generally select the "better" option based on theory. It satisfies my Placebo effect desire.










When absorbed in watching a movie I am not looking for the nuances even if present. Plus I find watching test patterns to be boring-very little plot.










Thats why this hobby is so much fun. We are all satisfied by different things and in the end its only important if we are happy with our own set-ups


In addition there are BluRay players outputting 12 bit. Recent Pioneer like the 51FD and LG like the BD390. I am sure there are more


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16357713
> 
> 
> Not to fan the flames but I too often do not see or hear the differences with various options on Video and Audio however where we differ is I generally select the "better" option based on theory. It satisfies my Placebo effect desire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When absorbed in watching a movie I am not looking for the nuances even if present. Plus I find watching test patterns to be boring-very little plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why this hobby is so much fun. We are all satisfied by different things and in the end its only important if we are happy with our own set-ups
> 
> 
> In addition there are BluRay players outputting 12 bit. Recent Pioneer like the 51FD and LG like the BD390. I am sure there are more



I guess it depends on how good these players are at adding chroma information that is not on the disc already. And how good (and what) displays can even display this!


Every player already does this as it goes from 4:2:0 (on the disc) to 4:2:2 (output). I also believe, but could be wrong, that players do this using 10bit math but then go back to 8bit on output. My take, and especially if I don't notice a difference since my display is 8bit, it to have the player add minimal (i.e. 4:2:2) chroma information to the source. 12bit and DeepColor and all that are great marketing terms. But how they are implemented, or even able to be taken advantage of remains to be seen..


----------



## bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16356813
> 
> http://the-gordons.net/homepage/DownLoad.html



Thanks Barry. That did the trick.


----------



## tke743

Any news on the 1080p24 PReP fix for firmware ver. 1.2?


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/16344118
> 
> 
> I never had any problems with v1.1 either, not even audio dropouts. Now I have to recycle the edge before it will play high resolution audio from by blu-ray disks.



Reverted back to firmware 1.1 Everthing is back to normal. Will wait for the next firmware.


----------



## Franin

Going back to firmware 1.1 the framerate works but did not for me in 1.2. Just curious did anyone else have this issue with 1.2?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/16361391
> 
> 
> Reverted back to firmware 1.1 Everthing is back to normal. Will wait for the next firmware.



Watched a bd movie last night and even in the audio_video hdmi output to amp I was experiencing numerous dropouts and that's with firmware 1.1. Had to change setup to players>receiver>edge>projector that way I won't have any more problems with the audio.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

After over 2 hours of playing with settings, resetting the Edge and talking to Larry for 20 minutes the only other possibilty was the cable. I have monster in my entire setup except for 2 cables and to my complete and utter suprise...


Swapping cables fixed the issue. I stand corrected on quality cables for HDMI connections. WOW!


----------



## jedi.master.dre

Man...


I will have to retract numerous statements about HDMI cables being 1's and 0's and not as crucial as analog connections.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16362253
> 
> 
> Watched a bd movie last night and even in the audio_video hdmi output to amp I was experiencing numerous dropouts and that's with firmware 1.1. Had to change setup to players>receiver>edge>projector that way I won't have any more problems with the audio.



Bugger, sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16362427
> 
> 
> Man...
> 
> 
> I will have to retract numerous statements about HDMI cables being 1's and 0's and not as crucial as analog connections.



Well they are!










Btw, Monster are a 99% marketing, 1% product style company and I suggest you buy your cables from another manufacturer that doesn't charge outrageous prices for average Chinese made cables.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16362427
> 
> 
> Man...
> 
> 
> I will have to retract numerous statements about HDMI cables being 1's and 0's and not as crucial as analog connections.



no you won't...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16363033
> 
> 
> Bugger, sorry to hear that mate.



Well hopefully there should not be a problem. Have to admit after watching a movie with audio dropouts just spoils it.


----------



## barrygordon

Sorry, I disagree about the cables. It is just ones and zeros, however a cable can be badly manufactured, have an intermittent at the connector, lots of things. Any single cable can have a fault, one that costs $10 or $100.


The only statement is that on the average in very large sample sets there is no difference between the signal transmission in the digital domain between $10 cables and $100 cables except the cost.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16363079
> 
> 
> Well hopefully there should not be a problem. Have to admit after watching a movie with audio dropouts just spoils it.



Yerah I know what that is like, ironically until I got my Edge I'd stopped watching movies as they where an exercise in pure frustration as my BH200 did not like my Pio 50MXE20 at all and I had an average of 1/2 a dozen A/V drop-outs per movie that sometimes lasted up to 5 seconds!


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/16360837
> 
> 
> Any news on the 1080p24 PReP fix for firmware ver. 1.2?



I've emailed Anchor Bay to follow up and will post when I hear anything.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16363094
> 
> 
> Sorry, I disagree about the cables. It is just ones and zeros, however a cable can be badly manufactured, have an intermittent at the connector, lots of things. Any single cable can have a fault, one that costs $10 or $100.
> 
> 
> The only statement is that on the average in very large sample sets there is no difference between the signal transmission in the digital domain between $10 cables and $100 cables except the cost.



You dont need to spend $100 to get a quality HDMI cable but you still need to buy decent cable that is made well using good quality connectors .


eg we can buy cables here in Aus from ezyhd that cost about $20AUD and are genuine certified HDMI v1.3 catb - most retailers here would charge us $100-$200AUD for the same cable!!


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16363042
> 
> 
> Well they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Monster are a 99% marketing, 1% product style company and I suggest you buy your cables from another manufacturer that doesn't charge outrageous prices for average Chinese made cables.



I think monster cables are a very good product. The company's PR is borderline BS and they are way too expensive, but good. I did not pay anywhere near retail for my cable so I got decent value and the self assurance that I will have quality.


I always believed that it may be overkill. Until the first time I used a generic cable and it messed everything up. The time wasted would have made a $70 cable worth it.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

Back to Edge talk. Man am I glad I got it working properly. Now I can calibrate everything.


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmcf* /forum/post/16305386
> 
> 
> Version 1.2 eliminated the audio dropouts for my ReplayTV DVRs, which are connected to the component+optical inputs on the Edge.
> 
> 
> The new firmware reduced but did not eliminate audio dropouts from my Dish DTVPal DVR, which is connected to the Edge via HDMI only. When I start playing a recording, about 1 time in 10 there will be no audio. Power cycling the DVR restores the audio; power cycling the Edge doesn't. The next step is to see whether the dropouts happen with the DVR connected directly to the TV. Stay tuned...



I connected the DTVPal directly to the TV for several days: no dropouts. I reconnected the DTVPal to the Edge, and the dropouts returned.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16364537
> 
> 
> I think monster cables are a very good product. The company's PR is borderline BS and they are way too expensive, but good. I did not pay anywhere near retail for my cable so I got decent value and the self assurance that I will have quality.
> 
> 
> I always believed that it may be overkill. Until the first time I used a generic cable and it messed everything up. The time wasted would have made a $70 cable worth it.



Pick your cable: http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10240 


All are equal or higher quality than any BS Monster cable, for the fraction of the cost (FYI I use those ~$10-priced 24AWG gold-plated ones and even my longest on (15ft?) was around $20...)


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16343445
> 
> 
> Welcome to my problem barrygordon. Exactly what happened to me. DD and DTS fine but true HD and DTS HD MA nothing. Rolled back to 1.1 fine.



As I reported in DVDO's forum I am having the same problems with Blu-Ray discs but it started earlier than v81 (which I'm running right now) - latest problems were The Counterfeiters (TrueHD), Youth Without Youth (TrueHD) and Stargate: Continuum (DTS-HD MA).


With other discs I don't have such a problem - mostly HD DVDs - or at least cycling through the included audio tracks - eg. Fifth Element Remastered, The Dark Knight - or the inputs of my Denon AVR - La Haine (DTS-HD MA) - fixes it hence my list is so short so far...


If my list grows I intend to start a separate list here (I'll keep opening separate topics over at DVDO.)


PS: just updated to v82 and did a 5-10 mins unplug plus a factory reset...


...the only thing that changed that now I can bring TrueHD alive from Youth Without Youth with the AVR trick (cycling through my Denon's inputs.)


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/16369585
> 
> 
> As I reported in DVDO's forum I am having the same problems with Blu-Ray discs but it started earlier than v81 (which I'm running right now) - latest problems were The Counterfeiters (TrueHD), Youth Without Youth (TrueHD) and Stargate: Continuum (DTS-HD MA).
> 
> 
> With other discs I don't have such a problem - mostly HD DVDs - or at least cycling through the included audio tracks - eg. Fifth Element Remastered, The Dark Knight - or the inputs of my Denon AVR - La Haine (DTS-HD MA) - fixes it hence my list is so short so far...
> 
> 
> If my list grows I intend to start a separate list here (I'll keep opening separate topics over at DVDO.)



Even with 1.1 Im having audio drop outs quite abit actually but its accepting all the latest audio. Changed setup to Players>AVR>Edge>Projector my next problem is lip sync issues, I tell you this unit is really not doing me any good. the whole purpose of the unit is because Im just about to go in the world of anamorphic and Im having scenes where there is no lip sync issues and there is other scenes that have the issue. Example the beginning of transformers in the chopper the army guys are talking and you see there is an issue there but in the class room no issue at all, then there are other scens that have the issue again. Tried different disc Xmen the same. I guess I can't have it all with this unit.










Removed the DVDO out of the chain and perfect.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/16369585
> 
> 
> As I reported in DVDO's forum I am having the same problems with Blu-Ray discs but it started earlier than v81 (which I'm running right now) - latest problems were The Counterfeiters (TrueHD), Youth Without Youth (TrueHD) and Stargate: Continuum (DTS-HD MA).
> 
> 
> With other discs I don't have such a problem - mostly HD DVDs - or at least cycling through the included audio tracks - eg. Fifth Element Remastered, The Dark Knight - or the inputs of my Denon AVR - La Haine (DTS-HD MA) - fixes it hence my list is so short so far...
> 
> 
> If my list grows I intend to start a separate list here (I'll keep opening separate topics over at DVDO.)



Just tried out Youth to Youth Region A on a Kogan Blu-Ray player. Kogan runs HDMI into the Edge and audio out is run from the Edge audio HDMI to an Onkyo 705. I set bitstream on the Kogan.


Youth to Youth played TrueHD no problem as shown on the Onkyo 705 readout. Can't try it on my PS3 as it is Region B only.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/16369585
> 
> 
> As I reported in DVDO's forum I am having the same problems with Blu-Ray discs but it started earlier than v81 (which I'm running right now) - latest problems were The Counterfeiters (TrueHD), Youth Without Youth (TrueHD) and Stargate: Continuum (DTS-HD MA).



Hi T2K- Where is the DVDO forum?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16370099
> 
> 
> Hi T2K- Where is the DVDO forum?



I tried to google it I could not find it.


----------



## Jeroen1000

Noticed something peculiar also. Perhaps someone knows what might be causing this.


When I set my Panny PF11 commercial on 1:1 pixel, a very thin black border remains on the right hand side of the screen regardless of how much I zoom in using EDGE's pan and zoom controls.


When I use the TV's control I can get rid of it.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16370103
> 
> 
> I tried to google it I could not find it.



I suspect it is a closed beta testers only forum.


----------



## Franin

Framerate and lip sync issues sorted


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16370110
> 
> 
> I suspect it is a closed beta testers only forum.



In a way I guess where beta testers. Firmware 1.2 isn't exactly bug free.


----------



## barrygordon

Edge feeding Cary Cinema 11A with inputs (DVR's and Blu Ray) coming in on HDMI Edge FW 1.2 Build 81:


With regard to audio dropouts Only time I ever saw it is on Twilight blu ray disc where occasional dropouts for 1-2 seconds occur. I never see it on DVR's (SA8300HDC). I never see it on DVD's which come in over component.


With regard to cables, I buy all my cables, adapters, pigtails, etc from Monoprice. My longest HDMI cable is from the Edge to the projector at 35 feet. No issues, period. At the Edge all cables are terminated in an eight inch pigtail. The thick cable is firmly anchored and the very short flexible pigtail aids in testing and changing things with much less chance of connnector failure or damage.


There will always be one of "bad cable"


----------



## AudioBear

Ditto, i have a 35 ft Monoprice and lots of other shorter ones and not a single problem. That said, HDMI cables are spooky. Sometimes just swapping two cables can solve a problem. Sometimes an inexpensive one works where a Monster won't and sometimes it's the other way around.


I am sure that is part of what's behind the audio drop outs. On the other hand, I have never had them on my Edge but then my satellite box provides occasional audio drop-outs on any connection.


----------



## MBL

New to the EDGE - PLEASE HELP fellow experts..










Just recieved the EDGE yesterday - but I have BIG problems.


I have updated it with newest official 1.2 firmware.


Problem is that when feeding the EDGE with a 1080P from xbox360 and TVIX6500, the EDGE output 1080i to my JVC RS1 projector. When I force 1080P by choosing from the output menu everything gets ugly and jerky....


What do I do? Is the EDGE "dead"?


I really appreciate your help on this - I thought I would get BETTER picture with the edge - now I have lower resolution and WORSE picture...


----------



## barrygordon

Are you set to 1:1 frame rate so output tracks input frame rate? If so turn that off, and set the output frame rate to 1080p 60hz. This locks it The JVC will see the correct signal at all times and it will be 1:1 pixel matched to the Edge which you can verify with the test patterns.


I run a JVC RS2 this way with no issues. What I give up is 1080P 24hz from a BR player, but since the edge can dynamically alter its individual settings under IR one could always write a macro to do what one wants...


----------



## jon raines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MBL* /forum/post/16371106
> 
> 
> New to the EDGE - PLEASE HELP fellow experts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just recieved the EDGE yesterday - but I have BIG problems.
> 
> 
> I have updated it with newest official 1.2 firmware.
> 
> 
> Problem is that when feeding the EDGE with a 1080P from xbox360 and TVIX6500, the EDGE output 1080i to my JVC RS1 projector. When I force 1080P by choosing from the output menu everything gets ugly and jerky....
> 
> 
> What do I do? Is the EDGE "dead"?
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your help on this - I thought I would get BETTER picture with the edge - now I have lower resolution and WORSE picture...



hi im new to the edge aswell and also am running 1.2 firmware ,what im finding is im getting a blurry picture basically not sharp what settings will improve this,

many thanks in advance jonathan


----------



## MBL

I really hope I have missed some crucial settings on this unit.... I cant see NO improvement on any sources... and when locking to 1080P everythings jurkes.... I would really aprreciate if any of you have anyu suggestions... I have been reading so many raves about the EDGE???


----------



## Joe741

^^^Earlier you said your "feeding the EDGE with a 1080P from xbox360 and TVIX6500". I'm no expert but I don't think the EDGE will do much to a 1080p signal, I'm feeding mine 480p (with PREP on) from a DVD player and it looks great.


----------



## MBL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16371381
> 
> 
> Are you set to 1:1 frame rate so output tracks input frame rate? If so turn that off, and set the output frame rate to 1080p 60hz. This locks it The JVC will see the correct signal at all times and it will be 1:1 pixel matched to the Edge which you can verify with the test patterns.
> 
> 
> I run a JVC RS2 this way with no issues. What I give up is 1080P 24hz from a BR player, but since the edge can dynamically alter its individual settings under IR one could always write a macro to do what one wants...



Thanks - but why does the EDGE take the signal til 1080i?


----------



## barrygordon

It won't if:

1) the output is not frame locked at 1:1 to the input

2) The output framerate is set to 1080p

3) the Projectors EDID indicates it can accept 1080p


What does the scaler say on its info screen with regards to the input signal, and what does it say the output frame rate is?


----------



## MBL

Just locked it at [email protected] had missed it as shown longer up on the list... both Tvix and xbox360 looks surprisingly good.... THANKS!!!


----------



## barrygordon

The Edge is amazing at its price point. Unfortunately with just about all "New" A/V gear the early adopters (us) are the Beta testers.


----------



## aaronwt

This is the way it's been for a long time. It was that way with my Holo3Dgraph back in 2002.


----------



## MBL

One note: When I enable EDID on my TVIX it goes all the way down to 576P... I have never seen this before... Why does the EDGE send such signal to the TVIX


----------



## barrygordon

The edge would send such a signal if the EDID of the display device stated that is the best resolution it can accept. I suspect there may be a mis-setting on the TVIX


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/16360837
> 
> 
> Any news on the 1080p24 PReP fix for firmware ver. 1.2?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16363097
> 
> 
> I've emailed Anchor Bay to follow up and will post when I hear anything.



I have an update. The new firmware with the PReP fix is finalized and will be posted on the Anchor Bay site in a few days - probably early next week. I've tested it and it works great!


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16380683
> 
> 
> I have an update. The new firmware with the PReP fix is finalized and will be posted on the Anchor Bay site in a few days - probably early next week. I've tested it and it works great!



Have they fixed PReP so that it actually turns on/off when told to and not after the Edge and/or source have been power-cycled?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16380683
> 
> 
> I have an update. The new firmware with the PReP fix is finalized and will be posted on the Anchor Bay site in a few days - probably early next week. I've tested it and it works great!



Is it just the prep issue they fixed or have they fixed other issues like accepting dolby true hd and dts hd ma? Ive noticed I need to play with it the edge at times to get it to accept it.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16381680
> 
> 
> Have they fixed PReP so that it actually turns on/off when told to and not after the Edge and/or source have been power-cycled?



Yes.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16381747
> 
> 
> Is it just the prep issue they fixed or have they fixed other issues like accepting dolby true hd and dts hd ma? Ive noticed I need to play with it the edge at times to get it to accept it.



I asked if there was anything else and was told the PReP was the only fix. Also, the new firmware updates w/o erasing the old settings.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16381778
> 
> 
> Yes.



Cheers


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16381785
> 
> 
> I asked if there was anything else and was told the PReP was the only fix. Also, the new firmware updates w/o erasing the old settings.



Thankyou!


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16381785
> 
> 
> I asked if there was anything else and was told the PReP was the only fix. Also, the new firmware updates w/o erasing the old settings.



What version & build number is it?


----------



## CraigN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16381785
> 
> 
> I asked if there was anything else and was told the PReP was the only fix. Also, the new firmware updates w/o erasing the old settings.



PM sent


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16381844
> 
> 
> What version & build number is it?



Guys, I promised I would not distribute the firmware or discuss the version until it's on the site, and I intend to keep that promise as Anchor Bay has been very supportive in this effort to get it fixed. It should be up on their site Monday or Tuesday. I just wanted to share the fact that it will be up and that I've tested PReP to death and it's all good


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16382490
> 
> 
> Guys, I promised I would not distribute the firmware or discuss the version until it's on the site, and I intend to keep that promise as Anchor Bay has been very supportive in this effort to get it fixed. It should be up on their site Monday or Tuesday. I just wanted to share the fact that it will be up and that I've tested PReP to death and it's all good



Spoilsport!


----------



## barrygordon

I am running 1.2 Build 81 and have an issue with Hi Def Audio only on the DVE test disc, pan room test. I have found no disc where the true HD or DTS MA was not passed to and thru the edge to the audio processor.


The player is a panny BD30, the hub is the Edge and audio only is fed to a Cary Cinema 11A which drives a fulll 7.1 system. The entire BR connectivity chain is HDMI 1.3. The Cary shows the current stream type and decoder in use (e.g DD True HD 3/2.1)


It is extremely difficult to pinpoint the issue when audio does not appear. Even bypassing the Edge does not prove it is an Edge problem. The issue can be one of a badly interpreted E-EDID. The Edge may be very strict in it interpretation of an E-EDID to spec, while another Receiver maight not. A bad E-EDID can cause a source not to output the proper material.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16383362
> 
> 
> I am running 1.2 Build 81 and have an issue with Hi Def Audio only on the DVE test disc, pan room test. I have found no disc where the true HD or DTS MA was not passed to and thru the edge to the audio processor.
> 
> 
> The player is a panny BD30, the hub is the Edge and audio only is fed to a Cary Cinema 11A which drives a fulll 7.1 system. The entire BR connectivity chain is HDMI 1.3. The Cary shows the current stream type and decoder in use (e.g DD True HD 3/2.1)
> 
> 
> It is extremely difficult to pinpoint the issue when audio does not appear. Even bypassing the Edge does not prove it is an Edge problem. The issue can be one of a badly interpreted E-EDID. The Edge may be very strict in it interpretation of an E-EDID to spec, while another Receiver maight not. A bad E-EDID can cause a source not to output the proper material.



Actually it is an E-EDID problem which I know happens to Denon's. The VP50pro had this problem originally, first it was the Onkyo then then the Denon. Both Firmware have been fixed in the VP50Pro.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16383659
> 
> 
> Actually it is an E-EDID problem which I know happens to Denon's.



Is this true of recent generations Denons (08 onwards)? I've not noticed any issues with my 889 but this might be because I mostly PCM from most of my sources so I do not always see a bitstream.


The only audio issues I've encountered have been with an optical transported HTPC and I believe that to be a PC issue.


ted


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16383858
> 
> 
> Is this true of recent generations Denons (08 onwards)? I've not noticed any issues with my 889 but this might be because I mostly PCM from most of my sources so I do not always see a bitstream.
> 
> 
> The only audio issues I've encountered have been with an optical transported HTPC and I believe that to be a PC issue.
> 
> 
> ted



its the bitstream issue I've been told. It happened with the VP50pro but thats had its firmware fix.


----------



## 7ryder

Hi -

I am using an EDGE with an Onkyo PR-SC885P and a Geffen HDMI over RGM extender (EXT-HDMI-5BNC). Source components are a Pioneer Elite BDP-09FD Bluray player (HDMI & analog audio connections) and cable DVR (component/rca connections) and the Geffen sends the signal to a Pioneer Elite PRO-151FD. I have the BR player set up so that I can switch from HDMI audio or analog so I can use the DACs in the BR player for audio if I want.


My HT shop set up the system earlier this week and I didn't get a chance to play with it until early yesterday morning just before the Audyssey calibrator came over. I discovered that we could not get the menus, volume or surround info from the Onkyo to display on the 151FD; we could get the EDGE menus to come up. The original set up was done as outlined in DVDO's setup instructions - all video sources routed through the EDGE and then HDMI video going out to the Geffen, bypassing the Onkyo.


In order to calibrate the Audyssey you need the Onkyo menus, so we could do a work around, but decided to try to get it working so I could see volume, surround settings, etc while I watched TV. Long story short, we were focusing on the Onkyo menus and thought that we solved the problem since we saw the Onkyo menus on the screen. System gets calibrated, technician goes home and me happy.










Last night, however, when I was watching a movie using the analog outs from the BR player, there were obvious lipsync issues so I went to bring the EDGE menu up to try and fix it and I didn't get a menu displayed on any video source. So I switched to HDMI audio to finish the movie.short-term problem solved. So I guess we forgot to see if the EDGE menus would display this way.


In looking at the setup this morning, the Audyssey guy that did the work yesterday has now routed the video & audio via one HDMI cable from the EDGE through the Onkyo and then an HDMI out to the Geffen. I know from looking at the diagrams that the intent is to route all video content directly to the display with another HDMI cable for audio from the EDGE to the Onkyo, so this is not set up per the instructions. So, if this is causing the problem with the lack of EDGE menu access, does anyone know how I can get this set up so I can see both menus?


Thanks.


Chris


----------



## joerod

I see a couple of issues already. As of now the Edge does not support the upconverted color from the 09FD. Also, if you leave the OSD on it will not allow you to pass anything above 10 bit upconverted color. If that is not a big deal to you then no worries. The bigger the screen the more cause of concern...


Now, the only way to get both Menus to show up on your 885 and on the Edge is to run everything thru the 885 (at least your cable/Satellite and Blu ray player)... The volume will not show up from your 885 when watching a Blu ray in 1080p/24. It will for other resolutions. I don't want you to start looking for it.







If I were you for now I would send the Main HDMI out of your 09FD to your 885 and then send the Sub (video) to you plasma. That will give you upconverted color and also a better picture since it is not being haggled with. Until the Edge passes deep color I will bypass it with my 09FD. And since you plasma has at least two HDMI inputs why not use both? If you choose to go thru the 885 that is fine to though. Actually, you could use the 09FD's HDMI main (High Speed Audio) to your 885 and then send the Sub (video) to your Edge. You aren't going to get the volume control for Blu ray at 1080p/24 so it doesn't really matter. Then you can do the AV sync on the 885.


Finally-if you want to make it as simple as possible for both menus to show up route everything thru the 885. Then use the HDMI out (main) on the 885 to go into the Edge. Then the Edges HDMI (main) can go into your plasma. That will enable all menus from both units to show up. I know this can be confusing so send me another PM if you need assistance.


----------



## 7ryder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16384409
> 
> 
> I see a couple of issues already. As of now the Edge does not support the upconverted color from the 09FD. Also, if you leave the OSD on it will not allow you to pass anything above 10 bit upconverted color. If that is not a big deal to you then no worries. The bigger the screen the more cause of concern...
> 
> 
> Now, the only way to get both Menus to show up on your 885 and on the Edge is to run everything thru the 885 (at least your cable/Satellite and Blu ray player)... The volume will not show up from your 885 when watching a Blu ray in 1080p/24. It will for other resolutions. I don't want you to start looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you for now I would send the Main HDMI out of your 09FD to your 885 and then send the Sub (video) to you plasma. That will give you upconverted color and also a better picture since it is not being haggled with. Until the Edge passes deep color I will bypass it with my 09FD. And since you plasma has at least two HDMI inputs why not use both? If you choose to go thru the 885 that is fine to though. Actually, you could the 09FD's HDMI main (High Speed Audio) to your 885 and then send the Sub (video) to your Edge. You aren't going to get the volume control for Blu ray at 1080p/24 so it doesn't really matter. Then you can do the AV sync on the 885.
> 
> 
> Finally-if you want to make it as simple as possible for both menus to show up route everything thru the 885. Then use the HDMI out (main) on the 885 to go into the Edge. Then the Edges HDMI (main) can go into your plasma. That will enable all menus form both units to show up. I know this can be confusing so send me another PM if you need assistance.



Thanks for the quick reply Joe and thanks for telling me about the 1080p/24 volume display issue -- I was looking everywhere for it while watching The Dark Knight!


Regarding your suggestions, they all sound good. Unfortunately, the Geffen only has one HDMI connection on the sending and receiving units, so adding another HDMI connection isn't quite straight forward.


As for routing everything through the 885, that is how it is set up now (albeit with only one HDMI cable from the EDGE) and I don't get the EDGE menu, but I do get the 885 displays.


As a Geffen/Edge/09FD workaround, the 885 will pass the upconverted color and I can set it up for no processing of the 09FD's video , correct? So I could run the 09 directly through the 885 on a separate input and use the EDGE just for cable on another input where the picture (especially SD) really needs the help. But this still doesn't solve the current problem I have with not being able to call up the EDGE menu with it routing through the 885 and then out through the Geffen.


Bottomline question: is the processing of the EDGE really that much better than the 885's? If not, easiest solution is to take it out of the chain all together....


Thanks



Chris


----------



## akopperl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16384409
> 
> 
> Finally-if you want to make it as simple as possible for both menus to show up route everything thru the 885. Then use the HDMI out (main) on the 885 to go into the Edge. Then the Edges HDMI (main) can go into your plasma. That will enable all menus from both units to show up. I know this can be confusing so send me another PM if you need assistance.



Is there any downside to connecting all of your sources to your processor/receiver and then the HDMI Out from the receiver to the Edge and the HDMI from the Edge to a Plasma?


I was looking into purchasing a Denon AVR-3808, but due to it's weak video processing thought it may make sense to add the Edge. However, I do not want to lose the receiver's OSD, etc.


Thanks


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akopperl* /forum/post/16384607
> 
> 
> Is there any downside to connecting all of your sources to your processor/receiver and then the HDMI Out from the receiver to the Edge and the HDMI from the Edge to a Plasma?
> 
> 
> I was looking into purchasing a Denon AVR-3808, but due to it's weak video processing thought it may make sense to add the Edge. However, I do not want to lose the receiver's OSD, etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks



For your set up that would be a good call. I would go thru your Denon then into an Edge. Before the Edge came I used to always go thru my receivers first then into my VP whether it be a crystalio II or VP50pro. I only started going thru the Edge first because it has two HDMI outs (one for video and one for audio) and it can pass the newer audio codecs (DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD). I still like making the VP the last in the chain.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16384704
> 
> 
> For your set up that would be a good call. I would go thru your Denon then into an Edge. Before the Edge came I used to always go thru my receivers first then into my VP whether it be a crystalio II or VP50pro. I only started going thru the Edge first because it has two HDMI outs (one for video and one for audio) and it can pass the newer audio codecs (DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD). I still like making the VP the last in the chain.



I did it that way and got lip sync issues.


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *7ryder* /forum/post/16384541
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply Joe and thanks for telling me about the 1080p/24 volume display issue -- I was looking everywhere for it while watching The Dark Knight!
> 
> 
> Regarding your suggestions, they all sound good. Unfortunately, the Geffen only has one HDMI connection on the sending and receiving units, so adding another HDMI connection isn't quite straight forward.
> 
> 
> As for routing everything through the 885, that is how it is set up now (albeit with only one HDMI cable from the EDGE) and I don't get the EDGE menu, but I do get the 885 displays.
> 
> 
> As a Geffen/Edge/09FD workaround, the 885 will pass the upconverted color and I can set it up for no processing of the 09FD's video , correct? So I could run the 09 directly through the 885 on a separate input and use the EDGE just for cable on another input where the picture (especially SD) really needs the help. But this still doesn't solve the current problem I have with not being able to call up the EDGE menu with it routing through the 885 and then out through the Geffen.
> 
> 
> Bottomline question: is the processing of the EDGE really that much better than the 885's? If not, easiest solution is to take it out of the chain all together....
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



The Edge does a stand up job and has many useful tools. Still though, they aren't useful if you can't get to them. I would think the Edge's OSD display would show up if you make it the last in your set up then send it's HDMI out into your display (or gefen first). That is needed so you can see it's input and set up colorspace options and resolutions. Without that then the Edge is useless for you.


As for the 09FD is has the latest Marvell chip and it does excellent work. I would send it into the Edge at 1080p/60 for SD dvds then the Edge will do its "PreP" magic. That is an excellent one-two punch. For Blu ray discs I avoid the Edge. Maybe that will change one day but for now I want a VP that will pass upconverted color. I also would like one to do 120hz as well.










You need to decide what is the most optimal solution for your set up. I keep the Edge for DirecTV, Xbox 360 and PS3 sources. Sure I could go directly into my 886 PRO and then send it them out to my VW200 but I do like the features the Edge offers. For now.


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16384732
> 
> 
> I did it that way and got lip sync issues.



The best defense against AV Sync is a good offense. If you have a receiver/pre-pro that can do lip sync adjustments you should be able to get a handle on it. If not then you will need to go into the Edge first and use its lip sync adjustments. I had minor issues when I would go into my 886 PRO and then send the video into my Edge. I was able to make adjustments on the 886 PRO which took care of the issue. I have perfect sync using the 09FD's HDMI main into the 886 and the Sub (video) straight into my VW200.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16384809
> 
> 
> The best defense against AV Sync is a good offense. If you have a receiver/pre-pro that can do lip sync adjustments you should be able to get a handle on it. If not then you will need to go into the Edge first and use its lip sync adjustments. I had minor issues when I would go into my 886 PRO and then send the video into my Edge. I was able to make adjustments on the 886 PRO which took care of the issue. I have perfect sync using the 09FD's HDMI main into the 886 and the Sub (video) straight into my VW200.



Going through the Edge is fine is going to the Bd player>pre>edge>projector that has this problem. I've even enabled the lip sync option on my pre-amp and still no luck. BTW did you still keep your VP50pro?


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16384890
> 
> 
> Going through the Edge is fine is going to the Bd player>pre>edge>projector that has this problem. I've even enabled the lip sync option on my pre-amp and still no luck. BTW did you still keep your VP50pro?



I sold my 50pro awhile ago. The only VPs I plan to get in the future are ones that will pass upconverted color (10 or 12 or even 16 bit). I can see a difference usig a 120" screen.







I will continue using the Edge but to be honest since the 886 PRO can pass upconverted color I am running out of reasons to keep it. If VPs are going to remain a viable solution they need to get ahead of the receiver market by starting to offer more. Features like 120hz, CMS, passing deep color (upconverted) are just a good start.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16385010
> 
> 
> I sold my 50pro awhile ago. The only VPs I plan to get in the future are ones that will pass upconverted color (10 or 12 or even 16 bit). I can see a difference usig a 120" screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue using the Edge but to be honest since the 886 PRO can pass upconverted color I am running out of reasons to keep it. If VPs are going to remain a viable solution they need to get ahead of the receiver market by starting to offer more. Features like 120hz, CMS, passing deep color (upconverted) are just a good start.



I only bought mine for the anamorphic. I really don't touch any of the controls as I mainly watch bd/hd DVD. With the players going throug the edge I get a problem of passing through hd audio, your way I get lip sync I can't win!


----------



## prepress

Here's a question. I have reconnected my DV8400 for use with "quickie" DVD watchingthat is, without firing up the main rig. Both video and audio of the DV8400 go through the Edge to the TV (PRO-111FD). In the Edge menu, I've selected stereo for input and the audio is out via the HDMI audio/video connection to the TV. It's set up according to the manual, but get no sound.


I double-checked the DV8400 settings since it was unplugged for awhile, thinking maybe something was reset there, but no go. Could it be because the cable box audio is connected to the 111 analog inputs associated with the HDMI input the Edge is using? I'm going to try that one and see, but meantime, should I get a Zektor or something?


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16385081
> 
> 
> I only bought mine for the anamorphic. I really don't touch any of the controls as I mainly watch bd/hd DVD. With the players going throug the edge I get a problem of passing through hd audio, your way I get lip sync I can't win!



Are you saying the Edge is not passing the latest audio codecs? If so are you using the latest firmware? Send me a PM..


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16385144
> 
> 
> Here's a question. I have reconnected my DV8400 for use with "quickie" DVD watchingthat is, without firing up the main rig. Both video and audio of the DV8400 go through the Edge to the TV (PRO-111FD). In the Edge menu, I've selected stereo for input and the audio is out via the HDMI audio/video connection to the TV. It's set up according to the manual, but get no sound.
> 
> 
> I double-checked the DV8400 settings since it was unplugged for awhile, thinking maybe something was reset there, but no go. Could it be because the cable box audio is connected to the 111 analog inputs associated with the HDMI input the Edge is using? I'm going to try that one and see, but meantime, should I get a Zektor or something?



YOu may want to get a Zektor but can you send the audio from the dvd player using either coax or optical or are they being used? I use my "stereo" inputs on the Edge for my security system. I use one optical with my second HD DVR. The rest of my audio is thru HDMI. I have no issues.


----------



## akopperl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16384732
> 
> 
> I did it that way and got lip sync issues.



Do most people experience lip sync issues when connecting the Edge last in the chain after the receiver?


Also, if anyone is aware of a good price for the Edge, can you please send me a PM.


Thanks


----------



## joerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akopperl* /forum/post/16385711
> 
> 
> Do most people experience lip sync issues when connecting the Edge last in the chain after the receiver?
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone is aware of a good price for the Edge, can you please send me a PM.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I don't know if you can say "most" people have lip sync issues when making the Edge last. If you aren't worried about an OSD from your receiver or pre-pro then everything should go thru the Edge first then just use the Edge's HDMI Audio out to go into the receiver/pre-pro...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akopperl* /forum/post/16384607
> 
> 
> Is there any downside to connecting all of your sources to your processor/receiver and then the HDMI Out from the receiver to the Edge and the HDMI from the Edge to a Plasma?
> 
> 
> I was looking into purchasing a Denon AVR-3808, but due to it's weak video processing thought it may make sense to add the Edge. However, I do not want to lose the receiver's OSD, etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The downside is that you won't be able to have individual settings for each of your components. But it will work that way. I had my EDGE set up that way when I first got it. So I could go back and forth between my EDGE and my VP50pro. But once I started using my EDGE full time I went to having everything go through my EDGE before the receiver(except for my OPPO since the EDGE does not handle DSD over HDMI)


I use the audio/video HDMI out from my EDGE to my receiver so I can still see my Denon 3808 menus instead of using the audio only HDMI out.


----------



## akopperl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16385935
> 
> 
> I use the audio/video HDMI out from my EDGE to my receiver so I can still see my Denon 3808 menus instead of using the audio only HDMI out.



If I understand you correctly, you basically have all of your video sources going to the same input on the 3808. Can you define multiple sources using the same HDMI input with the 3808 or are limited to only one source?


Thanks


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16385572
> 
> 
> Are you saying the Edge is not passing the latest audio codecs? If so are you using the latest firmware? Send me a PM..



Will do!


----------



## Franin

Someone told me that I had to turn on auto lip sync on the edge, I must be going crazy but can someone tell me wher it is? I can't seem to find it in the menu.


----------



## robgold

Does this mean we should wait to update from firmware version 1.1? I was planning on doing that tomorrow and it is a pain because my Edge and all the connections are in a cabinet. I don't want to have to upgrade twice in one week.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16380683
> 
> 
> I have an update. The new firmware with the PReP fix is finalized and will be posted on the Anchor Bay site in a few days - probably early next week. I've tested it and it works great!


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robgold* /forum/post/16387286
> 
> 
> Does this mean we should wait to update from firmware version 1.1? I was planning on doing that tomorrow and it is a pain because my Edge and all the connections are in a cabinet. I don't want to have to upgrade twice in one week.



Yes


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16385572
> 
> 
> Are you saying the Edge is not passing the latest audio codecs? If so are you using the latest firmware? Send me a PM..



Pm Sent!


----------



## Franin

Okay I need help before I return this unit. I wanted to try one more time going bd player>edge>avr/projector. I still have trouble passing dolby true hd/dts hd ma. I have to play with the edge just to get it to passthrough. Sometimes it takes 5min just to get sound to passthrough. Any ideas?


Btw it will be great if there is a solution as I prefer to go audio hdmi to the avr and hdmi video/audio to the projector.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388152
> 
> 
> Okay I need help before I return this unit. I wanted to try one more time going bd player>edge>avr/projector. I still have trouble passing dolby true hd/dts hd ma. I have to play with the edge just to get it to passthrough. Sometimes it takes 5min just to get sound to passthrough. Any ideas?



Must be a faulty unit, I'd ask Mark if you could drop by and test yours + another unit with his gear and see if the results differ?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16388155
> 
> 
> Must be a faulty unit, I'd ask Mark if you could drop by and test yours + another unit with his gear and see if the results differ?



I thought that too.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388166
> 
> 
> I thought that too.



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16388155
> 
> 
> Must be a faulty unit, I'd ask Mark if you could drop by and test yours + another unit with his gear and see if the results differ?



Mine is doing the exact same thing, am waiting for a fix.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388166
> 
> 
> I thought that too.



I'm not so sure, as we talked a few threads back about this. I'm hoping a firmware will resolve it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16388260
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure, as we talked a few threads back about this. I'm hoping a firmware will resolve it.



yes we did. There doing a fix for the Prep issue but not the audio. It seems that were the only two that have the problem.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16388257
> 
> 
> Mine is doing the exact same thing, am waiting for a fix.



Did you email [email protected] edge?


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388271
> 
> 
> Did you email [email protected] edge?



Yes, he said they don't have a fix with v1.2 right now but are working on it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16388273
> 
> 
> Yes, he said they don't have a fix with v1.2 right now but are working on it.



mmm decision. Im at a situation where I can upgrade to a brand new DVDO VP50Pro for half price(getting my money back for my unit) and not having these issues(I've been told) or wait for the fix.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388263
> 
> 
> It seems that were the only two that have the problem.



No There are others and DVDO is aware of the issue. Everything was fine a while back but sometimes FW fixes break something else.


A work around with no loss of audio quality is to output multi-channel PCM rather than bitstream.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388275
> 
> 
> mmm decision. Im at a situation where I can upgrade to a brand new DVDO VP50Pro for half price(getting my money back for my unit) and not having these issues(I've been told) or wait for the fix.



That is interesting......


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16388290
> 
> 
> No There are others and DVDO is aware of the issue. Everything was fine a while back but sometimes FW fixes break something else.
> 
> 
> A work around with no loss of audio quality is to output multi-channel PCM rather than bitstream.



Well, I'm glad there are others, only for the fact it probably means our hardware is ok and it won't do any good to send it in.


Yes, Larry did suggest PCM and it works, but I much prefer to Bitstream to my AVR and then fine tune from there with my digital sound options. For now I took my BluRay player completely out of the Edge chain until we get a fix. I hope the issue has been identified for sure and a fix is in the works. I can live with this for awhile if they are working on it.


I would like to add that Larry and others at Anchor Bay have been very good and responsive, great service!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16388302
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Larry did suggest PCM and it works, but I much prefer to Bitstream to my AVR and then fine tune from there with my digital sound options.



What digital sound options are you missing with PCM?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16388302
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad there are others, only for the fact it probably means our hardware is ok and it won't do any good to send it in.



Me too, Ive been racking my brains trying to find a solution.



> Quote:
> I would like to add that Larry and others at Anchor Bay have been very good and responsive, great service!



That is very true.


Only problem I have to give them an answer by tomorrow wether I want the VP50PRO or not.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16388313
> 
> 
> What digital sound options are you missing with PCM?



I'm having a hard time activating PLIIx Movie with PCM (which directs sound from 5.1 to my back surrounds), and when I finally think it's activated it doesn't sound as good as when I'm Bitstreaming. Maybe my AVR's parameters need adjusting. Everything works and sounds so good with Bitstream I didn't want to immediately start to make a lot of changes for PCM.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16388302
> 
> 
> For now I took my BluRay player completely out of the Edge chain until we get a fix. I hope the issue has been identified for sure and a fix is in the works. I can live with this for awhile if they are working on it.



Unfortunatley Im having my lens installed on Tuesday and Im mainly play Blu-ray movies and HD DVD's.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388348
> 
> 
> Unfortunatley Im having my lens installed on Tuesday and Im mainly play Blu-ray movies and HD DVD's.



I can understand your situation.

What I meant was I have my BluRay hooked directly to my AVR and from AVR to Display. So i'm still using it and Bitstreaming is good, just not using the Edge. I am using the Edge for my other 5 devices and it's working really well.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388152
> 
> 
> Btw it will be great if there is a solution as I prefer to go audio hdmi to the avr and hdmi video/audio to the projector.



This is exactly what I'm doing and have no problems at all with sound or codecs plus it's firmware 1.2! Not a projector, but an LCD HD panel.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16388355
> 
> 
> I can understand your situation.
> 
> What I meant was I have my BluRay hooked directly to my AVR and from AVR to Display. So i'm still using it and Bitstreaming is good, just not using the Edge. I am using the Edge for my other 5 devices and it's working really well.



I understood what you meant Tom899







. I used to do thatand never had a problem but this has become very fustrating.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/16388367
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I’m doing and have no problems at all with sound or codecs plus it’s firmware 1.2! Not a projector, but an LCD HD panel.



What AVR/Pre are you using?


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *7ryder* /forum/post/16384541
> 
> 
> Bottomline question: is the processing of the EDGE really that much better than the 885's? If not, easiest solution is to take it out of the chain all together....



Personally, I felt the Reon implementation in the 885 was too flawed to use (e.g., color errors, lack of control over aspect ratios/scaling). If you don't need the OSD or dual output for day-to-day use, then just sending audio to the Onkyo is probably your best option. Otherwise, you may want to put the EDGE downstream from the Onkyo, and let the Onkyo do all of the HDMI switching. You will need to set-up a lipsync delay in the chain, though, to account for the incremental video processing in the EDGE that doesn't happen to the audio.


Bill


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/16388974
> 
> 
> Personally, I felt the Reon implementation in the 885 was too flawed to use (e.g., color errors, lack of control over aspect ratios/scaling). If you don't need the OSD or dual output for day-to-day use, then just sending audio to the Onkyo is probably your best option. Otherwise, you may want to put the EDGE downstream from the Onkyo, and let the Onkyo do all of the HDMI switching. You will need to set-up a lipsync delay in the chain, though, to account for the incremental video processing in the EDGE that doesn't happen to the audio.
> 
> 
> Bill



That is the way I have my 875 set up.... Audio only thru the AVR. I have to set -50 ms Audio delay in Edge to get things in sync. However, with the current Edge firmware, every time Edge gets power cycled, audio delay gets reset back to 0.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388372
> 
> 
> What AVR/Pre are you using?



Onkyo 705. I am feeding IQ2, PS3, 2x DVR, XA2, Kogan into the Edge HDMI’s. The two component inputs on the Edge accommodate my Wii and an Onkyo SP502.


The HDMI video/audio out on the Edge go straight to my Samsung HD LCD and the HDMI audio out on the Edge to the Onkyo 705.


I also use optical out from the IQ2 into the Edge as the HDMI side of the IQ2 will not handle 5.1.


My only problem so far has been that I have to set the IQ2 to 1080i on output as auto and passthrough give me a flash every ten seconds on the Samsung.


----------



## sphinx99

Does this product support any sort of TBC (time based correction) for video sources such as VHS or SVHS? I am wondering if anyone has feedback on how well the EDGE improves picture quality of non-stabilized s-video sources. I'm not expecting miracles, but am hoping it might do a decent job of cleaning up, stabilizing and sharpening up tape-based analog video sources.


Any screenshots out there on how the EDGE handles SD and lower content?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16385577
> 
> 
> YOu may want to get a Zektor but can you send the audio from the dvd player using either coax or optical or are they being used? I use my "stereo" inputs on the Edge for my security system. I use one optical with my second HD DVR. The rest of my audio is thru HDMI. I have no issues.



I removed the analog audio connection from the cable box to the associated input and tried sending the audio from the DV8400 to the 111 directly; that didn't work either. The coax and optical connections haven't been tried, but then the analog connection should work. I've set up everything as the manual (and Larry from DVDO) says and it's not working; I don't get it. The only other things I haven't tried are rebooting the Edge and updating the firmware. I shouldn't need to do an update to fix this issue, though, assuming it would. If rebooting doesn't work, perhaps I have a defective unit. It should be mentioned that the DV8400's video is connected via component, but this also shouldn't matter.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sphinx99* /forum/post/16392954
> 
> 
> Does this product support any sort of TBC (time based correction) for video sources such as VHS or SVHS? I am wondering if anyone has feedback on how well the EDGE improves picture quality of non-stabilized s-video sources. I'm not expecting miracles, but am hoping it might do a decent job of cleaning up, stabilizing and sharpening up tape-based analog video sources.
> 
> 
> Any screenshots out there on how the EDGE handles SD and lower content?



The image processing (MNR, DE, EE) may not be as aggressive as you might want for low quality sources, but then I doubt seriously that many VP companies are doing too much testing with SD tape.


For my house, I don't think my D-VHS deck has been turned on in over a year, so it's not really a high priority (I'd sell it, but there are a couple of things the Wife insists she may watch some day). I expect many other households are in similar situations, especially with pre-packaged VHS dead.


Bill


----------



## Franin

Well I found a temporary solution until they have some firmware fix to it by initiating the same HDMI input on the AVR once the movie starts to allow HD audio passthrough.Hopefully this can be sorted soon though as I did not have to do that with firmware 1.1.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sphinx99* /forum/post/16392954
> 
> 
> Does this product support any sort of TBC (time based correction) for video sources such as VHS or SVHS? I am wondering if anyone has feedback on how well the EDGE improves picture quality of non-stabilized s-video sources. I'm not expecting miracles, but am hoping it might do a decent job of cleaning up, stabilizing and sharpening up tape-based analog video sources.



This weekend I hooked up a Panasonic VCR outputting to the Edge and then going to a Sony 40" W4100. Mosquito noise reduction on high, edge enhancement on, adjusted the brightness and contrast, popped in Little Mermaid and entertained my two 5 year old nieces for 85 minutes, expect no greater miracle than that.


----------



## barrygordon

Frank, Is Hot Plug On or Off?


----------



## sphinx99

Fair enough. It sounds like this is positioned toward people with DVD and HD cable service with lots of compression artifacts, etc.


Maybe someone can help me understand if an EDGE is appropriate for me. Target is exclusively 1080p displays with horrible horrible scalars.


Source material is,

- 1080p native material, e.g. Blu-Ray which I don't feel requires any VP for my taste

- SD DVD out of Oppo DV-983H upscaled to 1080p; could be that the EDGE is better, but even if it is, I can't imagine it's a huge step up

- Cable channels, admittedly some of these are kind of bleh - the HD channels seem to be blocky and noisy, and the SD channels appear terrible, but I don't watch a great deal of this.

- The low def sources... VHS, Hi8, various little cameras or other gadgets that output via s-video. I'm an enthusiast and collector of older formats and would not mind having something that does a good job cleaning up such sources. However for the cost of the EDGE, it would have to be on par with what I can do through a PC using avisynth filters, etc. I get the sense that the EDGE can clean things up a little, but for low-def sources it really can't compare to what a person hanging out on doom9 playing with avisynth and virtualdub and ffdshow etc etc. can accomplish.


It's this last point I'm trying to validate... if the "point" is DVD-or-better upscaling, then I may not be a good EDGE candidate since I think my DVD player does a fine job already. If the EDGE compares favorabily to say www.neatvideo.com for noise reduction (just as an example) then it might be worth the money to me.


----------



## Gary J

Probably not. The sweet spot is SD DVD and the Oppo will probably do as well. It won't do much for HD sources and nothing will do much for overly compressed or low definition sources. At least not $6-700 worth IMO. If you try it do it on an audition basis.


----------



## barrygordon

I think the edge does a 30 day money back, so just get yourself setup, order it, install it and make up your own mind with your sources.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16396463
> 
> 
> Frank, Is Hot Plug On or Off?




Off


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sphinx99* /forum/post/16397226
> 
> 
> Fair enough. It sounds like this is positioned toward people with DVD and HD cable service with lots of compression artifacts, etc.
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can help me understand if an EDGE is appropriate for me. Target is exclusively 1080p displays with horrible horrible scalars.
> 
> 
> Source material is,
> 
> ....
> 
> - SD DVD out of Oppo DV-983H upscaled to 1080p; could be that the EDGE is better, but even if it is, I can't imagine it's a huge step up
> 
> ....



Don't the 983 and EDGE use the same ABT chips?


----------



## djos

Using the new FW which Larry kindly sent me I’ve just done some quick testing using my Media Center and 50hz TV content and even tho PReP now shows as being on/off, when commanded in the info screen, when on it seems as if it isn’t actually engaging for me.


I have set my media center to output [email protected] (normal) but de-interlacing to weave and the edge de-interlacing to video (auto is the same) and it does not appear as tho the edge is applying prep compared with when I tried this with FW v1.1.










Aside from this, the edge is not applying Prep to [email protected] anymore.


----------



## JohnNY-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/16393294
> 
> 
> The image processing (MNR, DE, EE) may not be as aggressive as you might want for low quality sources, but then I doubt seriously that many VP companies are doing too much testing with SD tape.
> 
> 
> For my house, I don't think my D-VHS deck has been turned on in over a year, so it's not really a high priority (I'd sell it, but there are a couple of things the Wife insists she may watch some day). I expect many other households are in similar situations, especially with pre-packaged VHS dead.
> 
> 
> Bill



Why can't you just copy these to DVDs and say peace to that old deck?


----------



## AudioBear

Joe741,


I think that's right, they do. Or at least recent ABT offerings. I now have two ABTs, a Reon and a Realta. This is silly. Too bad we can't all buy a VP and not have pay for chips in everything we buy.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnNY-C* /forum/post/16397861
> 
> 
> Why can't you just copy these to DVDs and say peace to that old deck?



Time, mostly. As in, I have a LOT of other things I want to do than copy some of her old VHS movies to DVD, and she won't take them to one of the six places near our house that will do this for a decent price. She wants "us" to do it (aka me), which always references back to the first condition.










Besides, the JVC 30K makes a nice dust umbrella for some of the more expensive gear underneath it.










Bill


----------



## barrygordon

Frank, Try turning hot plug on. It made a big difference in my system with regard to ensuring that the HDMI connections and all of the handshaking gets properly done.


My setup is what you describe you want. Video/audio HDMI goes to the Projector (and I think there may be a setting that says no audio on the audio/video out); audio only HDMI out goes to my AVR the Cary Cinema11A. I have no issues with the Edge.


----------



## JohnNY-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16398255
> 
> 
> Frank, Try turning hot plug on. It made a big difference in my system with regard to ensuring that the HDMI connections and all of the handshaking gets properly done.
> 
> 
> My setup is what you describe you want. Video/audio HDMI goes to the Projector (and I think there may be a setting that says no audio on the audio/video out); audio only HDMI out goes to my AVR the Cary Cinema11A. I have no issues with the Edge.



Switching on the hot plug capability helped me a lot too - good advice.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16398255
> 
> 
> Frank, Try turning hot plug on. It made a big difference in my system with regard to ensuring that the HDMI connections and all of the handshaking gets properly done.
> 
> 
> My setup is what you describe you want. Video/audio HDMI goes to the Projector (and I think there may be a setting that says no audio on the audio/video out); audio only HDMI out goes to my AVR the Cary Cinema11A. I have no issues with the Edge.



Will try it again. I will check that no audio on the video/audio out. I know there was an issue with the VP50PRO and they had a fix for it.And that was mainly for the the Denon's


----------



## 7ryder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/16388974
> 
> 
> Personally, I felt the Reon implementation in the 885 was too flawed to use (e.g., color errors, lack of control over aspect ratios/scaling). If you don't need the OSD or dual output for day-to-day use, then just sending audio to the Onkyo is probably your best option. Otherwise, you may want to put the EDGE downstream from the Onkyo, and let the Onkyo do all of the HDMI switching. You will need to set-up a lipsync delay in the chain, though, to account for the incremental video processing in the EDGE that doesn't happen to the audio.
> 
> 
> Bill



I did get the OSDs working over the weekend, but then tried to play BR via the analog outs on my 09FD and had HUGE lipsync issues. Not enough adjustment available on the EDGE to bring it into line. Setup is SOURCE>EDGE>AVR>DISPLAY. The 885 was set up to pass the video signal unaltered.


Long story, but took the EDGE out of the chain today and no lipsync issues. So it looks like I'm going to go another route unless I can get the lipsync issue solved. I ordered it back in March when I thought I'd have my system set up much quicker, so the 30 day return period is up....If anyone is interested in a very lightly (and I mean very lightly - like two days) used EDGE, see my ad in the classifieds or PM me.


Chris


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/16398245
> 
> 
> Time, mostly. As in, I have a LOT of other things I want to do than copy some of her old VHS movies to DVD



The next Panasonic BD player will have VHS built in (believe it or not) for just that purpose.


----------



## barrygordon

7Ryder, why pass the video through the 885 at all?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16398381
> 
> 
> Will try it again. I will check that no audio on the video/audio out. I know there was an issue with the VP50PRO and they had a fix for it.And that was mainly for the the Denon's



recived an email from larry telling me that it has the same firmware fixup for the Denon as the VP50pro. My next guess the unit could be faulty.


----------



## Dale Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16397833
> 
> 
> I have set my media center to output [email protected] (normal) but de-interlacing to weave and the edge de-interlacing to video (auto is the same) and it does not appear as tho the edge is applying prep compared with when I tried this with FW v1.1.)



PReP works by identifying which field from a frame is an original field vs. a field derived from one or more other original fields (i.e., a calculated field). When you set the source to weave 2 fields together you are essentially telling it to send out a frame which is composed of 2 original fields. Granted, they may not be temporally coincident (i.e, they are from different times), but they are both original fields.


In this situation, PReP cannot identify one field or the other as not being original while the other is identified as original. When this happens, the field that PReP marks as the original one is chosen at random when PReP is first turned on (and then every opposite field after tha). This is a valid choice since both fields are original. Depending on what the actual video content is, you may find that PReP does not appear to work as expected.


If your media center offers the option, tell it to use a 'bob' deinterlacing method rather than 'weave'. This will let PReP easily identify the original field in each frame, extract that field, and then apply the EDGE's deinterlacing to that sequence of fields.


- Dale Adams


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16398255
> 
> 
> Frank, Try turning hot plug on. It made a big difference in my system with regard to ensuring that the HDMI connections and all of the handshaking gets properly done.
> 
> 
> My setup is what you describe you want. Video/audio HDMI goes to the Projector (and I think there may be a setting that says no audio on the audio/video out); audio only HDMI out goes to my AVR the Cary Cinema11A. I have no issues with the Edge.



I tried it still no luck.


----------



## Franin

Just want to say thankyou to Markh again for ordering me another unit and swapping it for me again. hopefully 3rd time lucky.


----------



## Franin

Another question to all is there an owner of a denon that has no issue with the new firmware passing dolby true hd and dts hd ma?


especially in this setup:

BD player>dvdo>hdmi audio avr>hdmi audio/video display.


this will confirm to me that there is a problem with my unit if its working.


----------



## harrihuss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16388152
> 
> 
> Okay I need help before I return this unit. I wanted to try one more time going bd player>edge>avr/projector. I still have trouble passing dolby true hd/dts hd ma. I have to play with the edge just to get it to passthrough. Sometimes it takes 5min just to get sound to passthrough. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Btw it will be great if there is a solution as I prefer to go audio hdmi to the avr and hdmi video/audio to the projector.



Just catching up with the thread. Have my setup the same as yours (source to edge with hdmi audio to denon 1909 and hdmi audio/video to projector) and have had no reliable dts hd ma/true hd since updating firmware. It always worked fine before.


Watching Quantum of Solace was still great even with plain dts but its frustrating to not be able to use your system optimally. I really don't want to pass my video through the receiver but my blue ray player will not decode dts ma only bitstream, so I may try it. On the plus side HDMI synch with my Fios HD DVR is much better - no more audio drop outs since the update so I'm hopeful this audio problem will be fixed soon too.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrihuss* /forum/post/16399109
> 
> 
> Just catching up with the thread. Have my setup the same as yours (source to edge with hdmi audio to denon 1909 and hdmi audio/video to projector) and have had no reliable dts hd ma/true hd since updating firmware. It always worked fine before.
> 
> 
> Watching Quantum of Solace was still great even with plain dts but its frustrating to not be able to use your system optimally. I really don't want to pass my video through the receiver but my blue ray player will not decode dts ma only bitstream, so I may try it. On the plus side HDMI synch with my Fios HD DVR is much better - no more audio drop outs since the update so I'm hopeful this audio problem will be fixed soon too.



well it looks like its not a problem with the unit then. You have to email larry at dvdo and tell him also. temporary solution make it pass hd audio is press the source button on the remote again which the hdmi is connected to your amp but only when the movie commences. My only concern is does it cause damage to the HDMI in the AVR recycling it twice.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16399083
> 
> 
> Another question to all is there an owner of a denon that has no issue with the new firmware passing dolby true hd and dts hd ma?
> 
> 
> especially in this setup:
> 
> BD player>dvdo>hdmi audio avr>hdmi audio/video display.
> 
> 
> this will confirm to me that there is a problem with my unit if its working.



Well that make it 2 denons that the edge does not allow the HD audio passthrough.Is there any out there that allow it the passthrough? That is bitstream.


----------



## barrygordon

I am still a little confused with why so many are feeding the video through the Denon 1909 or am I misreading the posts.


Since the Edge is capable of splitting its output signals into an HDMI video stream and an HDMI audio stream, why pass any video into the Denon. Why not go directly to the display out of the Edge Video/Audio out and just feed audio into the Denon 1909?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16399211
> 
> 
> I am still a little confused with why so many are feeding the video through the Denon 1909 or am I misreading the posts.
> 
> 
> Since the Edge is capable of splitting its output signals into an HDMI video stream and an HDMI audio stream, why pass any video into the Denon. Why not go directly to the display out of the Edge Video/Audio out and just feed audio into the Denon 1909?



harrihuss was doing the same as i was Sources to edge hdmi audio to avr and hdmi audio/video to projector. Both are expericing no passthrough on HD audio. Im getting mine replaced again just in case.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16399211
> 
> 
> I am still a little confused with why so many are feeding the video through the Denon 1909 or am I misreading the posts.
> 
> 
> Since the Edge is capable of splitting its output signals into an HDMI video stream and an HDMI audio stream, why pass any video into the Denon. Why not go directly to the display out of the Edge Video/Audio out and just feed audio into the Denon 1909?



Barrygordon just curious would you know if they are aware of this problem and if they are working on a fix?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16399083
> 
> 
> Another question to all is there an owner of a denon that has no issue with the new firmware passing dolby true hd and dts hd ma?
> 
> 
> especially in this setup:
> 
> BD player>dvdo>hdmi audio avr>hdmi audio/video display.
> 
> 
> this will confirm to me that there is a problem with my unit if its working.



My Denon 3808 works with DTS-MA and Dolby THD. But initially there is no audio from it. I need to hit the source button again, and the audio will come up in a split second. The previous firmwares did not have this problem so they should be able to correct it. In the meantime I just need to hit the source button again when starting a title with Lossless audio.. Otherwise everything seems fine.


Although the video does seem sharper or more noise in the picture. As if the zero setting for enhancement has changed.


----------



## barrygordon

All I can say is that in my setup where the Edge feeds the JVC RS1 for Video over HDMI and the Cary Cinema 11A (via HDMI) I get all of the DD true HD and DTS MA tracks from any disc I play with the exception of the Room Pan test on the DVE setup BR disc.


I specifically used Dark Knight, Transformers, and Wally-E plus some others for my testing. My DVR's reliably feed DD 5.1 to the Cary through the Edge. The only BR disc I had issues with was Twilight where I had periodic momentary dropouts and suspect the disc.


I do believe DVDO is looking at trying to find the problem (missing Hi def codec audio)and is having troubles reproducing it in their lab.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16399506
> 
> 
> My Denon 3808 works with DTS-MA and Dolby THD. But initially there is no audio from it. I need to hit the source button again, and the audio will come up in a split second. The previous firmwares did not have this problem so they should be able to correct it. In the meantime I just need to hit the source button again when starting a title with Lossless audio.. Otherwise everything seems fine.
> 
> 
> Although the video does seem sharper or more noise in the picture. As if the zero setting for enhancement has changed.



Its what im doing know, hitting the source button again. Well its good to know that im not alone in this problem.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16399528
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe DVDO is looking at trying to find the problem (missing Hi def codec audio)and is having troubles reproducing it in their lab.



When you mean there having troubles reproducing it in there labs do you mean that they can't seem to find the problem and its working fine with there Denon unit?


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dale Adams* /forum/post/16398892
> 
> 
> PReP works by identifying which field from a frame is an original field vs. a field derived from one or more other original fields (i.e., a calculated field). When you set the source to weave 2 fields together you are essentially telling it to send out a frame which is composed of 2 original fields. Granted, they may not be temporally coincident (i.e, they are from different times), but they are both original fields.
> 
> 
> In this situation, PReP cannot identify one field or the other as not being original while the other is identified as original. When this happens, the field that PReP marks as the original one is chosen at random when PReP is first turned on (and then every opposite field after tha). This is a valid choice since both fields are original. Depending on what the actual video content is, you may find that PReP does not appear to work as expected.
> 
> 
> If your media center offers the option, tell it to use a 'bob' deinterlacing method rather than 'weave'. This will let PReP easily identify the original field in each frame, extract that field, and then apply the EDGE's deinterlacing to that sequence of fields.
> 
> 
> - Dale Adams




Hi Dale, it used to work fine with v1.1.










Doesn't Bob essentially throw away half the video infomration information?


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16399506
> 
> 
> My Denon 3808 works with DTS-MA and Dolby THD. But initially there is no audio from it. I need to hit the source button again, and the audio will come up in a split second. The previous firmwares did not have this problem so they should be able to correct it. In the meantime I just need to hit the source button again when starting a title with Lossless audio.. Otherwise everything seems fine.



Just to reasure, I have the same problem. I have a OPPO BDP-83 BluRay Player, Yamaha RX-V1800 AVR and Pioneer 6010FD Display.


What is the source button? On the DVDO remote? AVR remote?


Anchor Bay has duplicated and is working on it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16400233
> 
> 
> Just to reasure, I have the same problem. I have a OPPO BDP-83 BluRay Player, Yamaha RX-V1800 AVR and Pioneer 6010FD Display.
> 
> 
> What is the source button? On the DVDO remote? AVR remote?
> 
> 
> Anchor Bay has duplicated and is working on it.



AVR remote. For instance if your Yamaha is connected to the edge via HDMI 1 on your AmP then when the move begins you just have punch HDMI 1 on your AVR remote so it can sync with the edge and work. Most times the HDMI's on AVR are represented by source eg. DVD is HDMI 1 in that case you have to punch the DVD button.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16400305
> 
> 
> AVR remote. For instance if your Yamaha is connected to the edge via HDMI 1 on your AmP then when the move begins you just have punch HDMI 1 on your AVR remote so it can sync with the edge and work. Most times the HDMI's on AVR are represented by source eg. DVD is HDMI 1 in that case you have to punch the DVD button.



Ok, yes I have tried that and it does not work for me. Cycling the AVR power multiple times sometimes works. I've gone to LPCM until a fix comes about.

Thanks


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16400314
> 
> 
> Ok, yes I have tried that and it does not work for me. Cycling the AVR power multiple times sometimes works. I've gone to LPCM until a fix comes about.
> 
> Thanks



Ok did your try it when the movie actually began? the reason being even doing it at the menu system it doesn't work when the movie begin.


----------



## TKNice

Hey guys,


I'm seeing some weird characters pop up on the screen every now and again. There's usually about two or three (white) letters that appear in random locations on the screen. I saw them again last night and verified that they appear on all sources which tells me it is likely the edge. The first time it happened, resetting the Edge fixed it. Last night they went away after switching sources a few times.


Anyone else seeing this?


Tom


----------



## FoSheezy

Which is better?

The Oppo 983H or the Oppo 980H (480i through HDMI) to the Edge?

I understand the other benefits of the Edge, but considering the above comparison only, which would provide the better picture?


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoSheezy* /forum/post/16401662
> 
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> The Oppo 983H or the Oppo 980H (480i through HDMI) to the Edge?
> 
> I understand the other benefits of the Edge, but considering the above comparison only, which would provide the better picture?



In theory the 980H 480i/HDMI to the Edge, since the Edge has a better ABT chip than the 983H. In practice, it depends on how picky you are and what material you watch. I was about to get a 980H for dedicated SD DVDs, since my Sony S350 doesn't have source-direct and upconverts everything to 1080/60p, but now that the Edge has PReP for 1080/60p, I have no need anymore. It does a heck of a job.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoSheezy* /forum/post/16401662
> 
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> The Oppo 983H or the Oppo 980H (480i through HDMI) to the Edge?
> 
> I understand the other benefits of the Edge, but considering the above comparison only, which would provide the better picture?



Probably equal assuming you turn PReP on for the 480P output of the 983


----------



## FoSheezy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16401685
> 
> 
> In theory the 980H 480i/HDMI to the Edge, since the Edge has a better ABT chip than the 983H. In practice, it depends on how picky you are and what material you watch.



I don't do any fancy viewing. 99% are regular commercial Region 1 DVDs. I just want the best picture possible without breaking the bank.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16401696
> 
> 
> Probably equal assuming you turn PReP on for the 480P output of the 983



I was meaning the 983H without the Edge or the 980H with the Edge.

Sorry if I was unclear.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoSheezy* /forum/post/16401858
> 
> 
> I don't do any fancy viewing. 99% are regular commercial Region 1 DVDs. I just want the best picture possible without breaking the bank.
> 
> 
> I was meaning the 983H without the Edge or the 980H with the Edge.
> 
> Sorry if I was unclear.



Well, the 983H uses the ABT1018 and ABT102 chips, while the Edge has them unified in the single ABT2010. It has some other things, so in theory, 980H with Edge, but in practice I doubt they'll be any different to be honest. It's up to you.


Go with the 983H if you want to not spend too much money. What I was saying though, was that if you have a Blu-ray player, using the Edge with it and PReP turned on, you'll get the same thing basically. But at more $$$.


Also, note that Oppo is coming out with what looks like a killer player for both SD DVD and Blu-ray to replace the 983H. This may be worth waiting for:

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/ 

http://www.prillaman.net/oppobdp83_review.html


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16400328
> 
> 
> Ok did your try it when the movie actually began? the reason being even doing it at the menu system it doesn't work when the movie begin.



Yes, I know what you are saying as the lossless formats don't kick in untill the movie actually starts. Still doesn't work, I must cycle the AVR power and then it's a crap shoot.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16400824
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm seeing some weird characters pop up on the screen every now and again. There's usually about two or three (white) letters that appear in random locations on the screen. I saw them again last night and verified that they appear on all sources which tells me it is likely the edge. The first time it happened, resetting the Edge fixed it. Last night they went away after switching sources a few times.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Tom



Yes, I've seen that once, too.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16401915
> 
> 
> Well, the 983H uses the ABT1018 and ABT102 chips, while the Edge has them unified in the single ABT2010. It has some other things, so in theory, 980H with Edge, but in practice I doubt they'll be any different to be honest. It's up to you.



The later builds of the 983H switched over to the ABT2010 chip, but they won't do anything that the older builds will do.


----------



## SilverFox2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16401685
> 
> 
> In theory the 980H 480i/HDMI to the Edge, since the Edge has a better ABT chip than the 983H. In practice, it depends on how picky you are and what material you watch. I was about to get a 980H for dedicated SD DVDs, since my Sony S350 doesn't have source-direct and upconverts everything to 1080/60p, but now that the Edge has PReP for 1080/60p, I have no need anymore. It does a heck of a job.



I also have an S350 which i have been using for BD only and an Oppo 980 just for DVD SD as you suggest into my EDGE.

Your comments re PReP on HD suggest that my worries regarding no source direct on the 350 are misplaced.

Is it the 350, the EDGE or the combination of both that does ''...a heck of a job'' ?


----------



## leighnjo

My understanding from the 4306 thread on AVS is that it requires a firmware update before it will play the new codex being decoded in the BR player. May be a Denon problem not related to the Edge.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilverFox2* /forum/post/16404142
> 
> 
> I also have an S350 which i have been using for BD only and an Oppo 980 just for DVD SD as you suggest into my EDGE.
> 
> Your comments re PReP on HD suggest that my worries regarding no source direct on the 350 are misplaced.
> 
> Is it the 350, the EDGE or the combination of both that does ''...a heck of a job'' ?



Only in the latest firmware does the EDGE do a proper job with PReP on 1080/60p sources (i.e. 480i upconverted SD DVDs by the S350). I've run numerous "torture" tests, and it really does a great job. So it's all on the EDGE and the latest firmware with PReP. Still, I can't say how it compares to a 980 that is feeding it 480i directly. That should be best, but my bet is that PReP is so good that it doesn't matter anymore. You can give it a try.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16397833
> 
> 
> Using the new FW which Larry kindly sent me I've just done some quick testing using my Media Center and 50hz TV content and even tho PReP now shows as being on/off, when commanded in the info screen, when on it seems as if it isn't actually engaging for me.
> 
> 
> I have set my media center to output [email protected] (normal) but de-interlacing to weave and the edge de-interlacing to video (auto is the same) and it does not appear as tho the edge is applying prep compared with when I tried this with FW v1.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from this, the edge is not applying Prep to [email protected] anymore.



Ive done some more testing after Larry pointed out to me I need both the SD & HD PReP Settings turned on for this to work and I've found the following:


PReP is definitely working on native 1080i 50hz source material which has been de-interlaced using weave but doesn't seem to be able to fix native 576i 50hz source material that have been de-interlaced using weave and scaled to 1080p (I can see the weave artifacts on the scrolling tickers).


----------



## Gary J

You don't want PReP to be turned on if the image has been scaled because the data from the original fields has been altered and lost.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16404736
> 
> 
> You don't want PReP to be turned on if the image has been scaled because the data from the original fields has been altered and lost.



Really, I thought that was the whole point of PReP?


EDIT: now that you mention it, that does make sense.


----------



## Gary J

The purpose of PReP is to improve upon poor de-interlacing.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16404799
> 
> 
> The purpose of PReP is to improve upon poor de-interlacing.



Im aware of that, I did think it was able to fix scaled material that was badly de-interlaced but I realize that is incorrect.










No big deal, my Edge still fixes the major issue I bought it for and any other features are a bonus.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leighnjo* /forum/post/16404330
> 
> 
> My understanding from the 4306 thread on AVS is that it requires a firmware update before it will play the new codex being decoded in the BR player. May be a Denon problem not related to the Edge.



Firmware 1.1 had no problem playing it, its the new firmware that is not sync it coerectly. There working on a solution at this present time.


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16404736
> 
> 
> You don't want PReP to be turned on if the image has been scaled because the data from the original fields has been altered and lost.



What if I'm having the Edge doing the scaling?


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16413065
> 
> 
> What if I'm having the Edge doing the scaling?



That's fine because it will say take 480p apply PReP and THEN scale to a higher resolution like 1080p. But if 1080p came into the Edge, PReP would only work if the 1080p was from 1080i material, such as some Blu-ray titles that are 1080i.


----------



## tke743

Update for the 1080p24 and PReP for firmware 1.2? Originally was to me Mon or Tues this week, any status?


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/16416725
> 
> 
> update for the 1080p24 and prep for firmware 1.2? Originally was to me mon or tues this week, any status?



+1


----------



## Hyrax

Bogan-

I'm new to video processing and don't quite understand a few things on the Edge, including the use PReP on 1080p material. Browsing through some of the related posts I saw that you like what PReP does to upconverted 1080P material...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16401685
> 
> 
> ... my Sony S350 doesn't have source-direct and upconverts everything to 1080/60p, but now that the Edge has PReP for 1080/60p, I have no need anymore. It does a heck of a job.



But you also later warn about using it only with material that originated in 1080i.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16413835
> 
> 
> That's fine because it will say take 480p apply PReP and THEN scale to a higher resolution like 1080p. But if 1080p came into the Edge, PReP would only work if the 1080p was from 1080i material, such as some Blu-ray titles that are 1080i.



What confuses me is how to use PReP with a Blu-Ray player that sends out Blu-Ray material at 1080P and sends out SD material at 480P or at 1080P. It seems like the Edge only allows me to pick one input resolution to PReP, which implies I should upconvert everything to 1080P and it to send the Edge. The Edge would then use PReP on 1080P. However, doing this means I'm having the Blu-Ray player do the scaling (upconverting) of SD to HD. And it means I'd be using PReP on scaled material.


This isn't exactly a question is it? I guess I question how to use PReP when a single source could be either 480P or 1080P.


Thanks


----------



## Gary J

Sounds like he learned something between statements 1 and 2. You probably want your Blu-ray player to send 480i if it can or use PReP on 480p. Pretty much all film-based HD movies are 1080p/24 and never interlaced.


----------



## Bogdan

Gary is correct. When I was testing PReP with the new firmware, I was using the "Spears & Munsil High Definition Benchmark Blu-ray" disc with the "Source Adaptive Deinterlacing Clips". These are on the Blu-ray disc as 1080p encoded as 1080i, but there are also true 480i versions. Initially I thought I was using the 480i versions (SD VC-1 option on the disc), so I thought (incorrectly) that PReP was doing a very good job with material that was both de-interlaced and scaled (since my Blu-ray player was/is set to output 1080/60p). I realized my error later when I switched the option to "HD VC-1" and saw that PReP wasn't working. I realized this and it's reflected in the 2nd post. Sorry for any confusion! I was confused myself and ready to keep the player, but I really need a source-direct player. Will probably get the OPPO Blu-ray since it has that option. Until then, I just switch the player to 480i when playing SD DVDs.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16426204
> 
> 
> Gary is correct. When I was testing PReP with the new firmware, I was using the "Spears & Munsil High Definition Benchmark Blu-ray" disc with the "Source Adaptive Deinterlacing Clips". These are on the Blu-ray disc as 1080p encoded as 1080i, but there are also true 480i versions. Initially I thought I was using the 480i versions (SD VC-1 option on the disc), so I thought (incorrectly) that PReP was doing a very good job with material that was both de-interlaced and scaled (since my Blu-ray player was/is set to output 1080/60p). I realized my error later when I switched the option to "HD VC-1" and saw that PReP wasn't working. I realized this and it's reflected in the 2nd post. Sorry for any confusion! I was confused myself and ready to keep the player, but I really need a source-direct player. Will probably get the OPPO Blu-ray since it has that option. Until then, I just switch the player to 480i when playing SD DVDs.



Should "prep" be turned on when using a 24p signal?> I thought 24p is a perfect de-interlaced signal *no 3:2 pulldown errors etc...regardless of how bad the DVD players de-interlacing is. So the Edge really needs prep turned on for 24p content?


----------



## Tom Hilton

I've been following this thread for a little while now, but haven't seen much discussion of the EDGE's aspect ratio functionality.


As I understand it, this unit has four predefined aspect control settings for each input, which can be re-configured according to user preference. My question is this: After being redefined by the user, can the latest aspect ratio configuration be retained (i.e., saved) as the new default, or will it automatically revert to its factory preset when the input is no longer active or the unit is powered down?


Thanks!


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/16426347
> 
> 
> Should "prep" be turned on when using a 24p signal?> I thought 24p is a perfect de-interlaced signal *no 3:2 pulldown errors etc...regardless of how bad the DVD players de-interlacing is. So the Edge really needs prep turned on for 24p content?



No, PReP should NOT be ON for 1080/24p as 1080/24p is progressive to begin with. In fact, the recent 120_081 firmware has a bug where when you enable PReP for 1080/60p, it also enables it for 1080/24p which is wrong. So if you have that firmware turn PReP off for 1080. That has been fixed in test firmware that was going to be released this week, but for some reason has not yet.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16426683
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for a little while now, but haven't seen much discussion of the EDGE's aspect ratio functionality.
> 
> 
> As I understand it, this unit has four predefined aspect control settings for each input, which can be re-configured according to user preference. My question is this: After being redefined by the user, can the latest aspect ratio configuration be retained (i.e., saved) as the new default, or will it automatically revert to its factory preset when the input is no longer active or the unit is powered down?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It retains the preference on input and resolution. For my cable box input for instance, 1080i input is always 16:9 and 480i is 4:3. I just set it the first time and it remembers it. Even when I turn it off, etc. Does it not work for you?


----------



## SilverFox2

Trying to understand ''hot plug'' uses.

Realise it applies to inputs but to what advantage ?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16426742
> 
> 
> No, PReP should NOT be ON for 1080/24p as 1080/24p is progressive to begin with. In fact, the recent 120_081 firmware has a bug where when you enable PReP for 1080/60p, it also enables it for 1080/24p which is wrong. So if you have that firmware turn PReP off for 1080. That has been fixed in test firmware that was going to be released this week, but for some reason has not yet.



Would you turn PReP on for a film source input to the Edge as 1080p/60?


----------



## barrygordon

Hot plug is pin 19 on the HDMIconnector. It should be recessed so it is the last pin to make contact. It is used to detect when an HDMI cable is inserted. A source device normally uses the signal to "recognize" that a display (sink) has been plugged in and to request E-EDID information and initiate an HDCP handshake if required.


Since with a switcher (the Edge is among other things an HDMI switcher) no cables are removed (plugged/unplugged) it may be necessary to toggle the Hot plug signal line for an input (source) when that source is switched to. That is now an option and it is by HDMI input connector as are most options that relate to an input signal and its processing. The signal is sent if the option is on and that input is selected as the current input.


What happens then depends on how the source is set up internally or what its options (if it has any) are. It may pay to try it both ways to see if there is any difference in the way your source device reacts.


Hope that helps


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16428669
> 
> 
> Hot plug is pin 19 on the HDMIconnector. It should be recessed so it is the last pin to make contact. It is used to detect when an HDMI cable is inserted. A source device normally uses the signal to "recognize" that a display (sink) has been plugged in and to request E-EDID information and initiate an HDCP handshake if required.
> 
> 
> Since with a switcher (the Edge is among other things an HDMI switcher) no cables are removed (plugged/unplugged) it may be necessary to toggle the Hot plug signal line for an input (source) when that source is switched to. That is now an option and it is by HDMI input connector as are most options that relate to an input signal and its processing. The signal is sent if the option is on and that input is selected as the current input.
> 
> 
> What happens then depends on how the source is set up internally or what its options (if it has any) are. It may pay to try it both ways to see if there is any difference in the way your source device reacts.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



Thats a good explanation thanks for that.


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/16426763
> 
> 
> It retains the preference on input and resolution. For my cable box input for instance, 1080i input is always 16:9 and 480i is 4:3. I just set it the first time and it remembers it. Even when I turn it off, etc. Does it not work for you?



Thanks for replying, Bogdan.


I do not have an EDGE but I am considering the purchase, if I can determine that its AR function will significanly improve my HT set-up. I am running a constant height, variable width config and using an anamorphic lense. Hence the desire on my part for improved aspect ratio control..."improved" meaning better than the minimal options my projector can provide.


I understand what you described in your reply above---that the EDGE allows the association of at least one factory predefined aspect ratio for each input and each res. However, what I was trying to get at with my question was something a bit different. Let me take another stab at explaining. It is my impression from the DVDO website that the EDGE does not "enforce" its preset aspect ratios. I infer from this that the unit allows *pre*defined ratios to be *re*defined by the user, that is, the aspect can be reshaped according to preference (vertically and/or horizontally stretched or squeezed). What I would like to discover is this: Does the EDGE *replace* its factory defined aspect ratios with the latest image geometry parameters defined by the user, so that my preferences would not require re-establishing each time the unit is activated? Or will the changes by the user be overriden and lost when the unit is turned off, because the AR reverts to predefined default settings?


As an example, what if I used one of the predefined ratios for a 1080i input (4:3, 4:3 Letterbox, 16:9, or Panorama) but changed the actual shape of the AR to, say, 2.40:1? *When the current input/res is no longer activated* will the EDGE retain the 2.40:1 horizontal and vertical parameters that I had re-defined for that particular AR setting, or will the shape revert to its factory predefined ratio? In short, will my changes to image geometry displace factory presets and be saved indefinitely, or will I have to re-configure all over again with each use?


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16428635
> 
> 
> Would you turn PReP on for a film source input to the Edge as 1080p/60?



Is this a trick question?










It depends on what the original encoding of that film source was before it was de-interlaced and possibly scaled to 1080p60 for input to the Edge. If it was 480i, then I've said no. You've said as well. 1080i film sources are not on Blu-ray as far as I'm aware. Cable boxes that have 1080i film don't output 1080p60. Not sure what you're getting at........unless you mean for 1080p24 Blu-ray titles that are getting output at 1080p60 by the player if the display won't take 24 on its input?? I've already said, if the material originated as 1080i and comes into the Edge as 1080p, then YES, turn PReP on for 1080p60. Otherwise I don't see why you'd have it on.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16428769
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying, Bogdan.
> 
> 
> I do not have an EDGE but I am considering the purchase, if I can determine that its AR function will significanly improve my HT set-up. I am running a constant height, variable width config and using an anamorphic lense. Hence the desire on my part for improved aspect ratio control..."improved" meaning better than the minimal options my projector can provide.
> 
> 
> I understand what you described in your reply above---that the EDGE allows the association of at least one factory predefined aspect ratio for each input and each res. However, what I was trying to get at with my question was something a bit different. Let me take another stab at explaining. It is my impression from the DVDO website that the EDGE does not "enforce" its preset aspect ratios. I infer from this that the unit allows *pre*defined ratios to be *re*defined by the user, that is, the aspect can be reshaped according to preference (vertically and/or horizontally stretched or squeezed). What I would like to discover is this: Does the EDGE *replace* its factory defined aspect ratios with the latest image geometry parameters defined by the user, so that my preferences would not require re-establishing each time the unit is activated? Or will the changes by the user be overriden and lost when the unit is turned off, because the AR reverts to predefined default settings?
> 
> 
> As an example, what if I used one of the predefined ratios for a 1080i input (4:3, 4:3 Letterbox, 16:9, or Panorama) but changed the actual shape of the AR to, say, 2.40:1? *When the current input/res is no longer activated* will the EDGE retain the 2.40:1 horizontal and vertical parameters that I had re-defined for that particular AR setting, or will the shape revert to its factory predefined ratio? In short, will my changes to image geometry displace factory presets and be saved indefinitely, or will I have to re-configure all over again with each use?



I see. To be honest, I don't know as I have not played with this. Constant height screen is definitely the way to go, but you're better off asking DVDO directly unless you find someone else who's using a constant height screen and the Edge. They may know.


----------



## nskatp

Hi, I'm considering purchasing an EDGE. As many have posted here apart from the great video processing you get a video component hub and only 1 HDMI cable goes to TV. The EDGE will also allow me to output audio in separate HDMI to Audio Receiver. So my question is what Audio Receiver to get. I see many of the receivers out there with video switching/processing capabilities, since all that is going to be handled by EDGE I found that part useless in the Audio receiver. I will like to know if there's a basic, yet complete (capable of decoding all audio formats, including the new Dolby HD and DTS HD) audio receiver that pretty much only deals with audio, any comments will be appreciated.


Question is sort of related to EDGE that's why I asked here.


nskatp


----------



## SilverFox2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16428669
> 
> 
> Hot plug is pin 19 on the HDMIconnector. It should be recessed so it is the last pin to make contact. It is used to detect when an HDMI cable is inserted. A source device normally uses the signal to "recognize" that a display (sink) has been plugged in and to request E-EDID information and initiate an HDCP handshake if required.
> 
> 
> Since with a switcher (the Edge is among other things an HDMI switcher) no cables are removed (plugged/unplugged) it may be necessary to toggle the Hot plug signal line for an input (source) when that source is switched to. That is now an option and it is by HDMI input connector as are most options that relate to an input signal and its processing. The signal is sent if the option is on and that input is selected as the current input.
> 
> 
> What happens then depends on how the source is set up internally or what its options (if it has any) are. It may pay to try it both ways to see if there is any difference in the way your source device reacts.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



This helps enormously.


I'm afraid that my technical knowledge is to put it mildly sketchy.


Perhaps manufacturers assume we (the average consumer) know as much as they do about their products applications.


With that in mind, this forum in particular seems to understand our needs and i for one appreciate jargon free explanations that are valuable rather than being elitist and catering only for the most technical savvy of us.


Thanks again.


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nskatp* /forum/post/16429166
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm considering purchasing an EDGE. As many have posted here apart from the great video processing you get a video component hub and only 1 HDMI cable goes to TV. The EDGE will also allow me to output audio in separate HDMI to Audio Receiver. So my question is what Audio Receiver to get. I see many of the receivers out there with video switching/processing capabilities, since all that is going to be handled by EDGE I found that part useless in the Audio receiver. I will like to know if there's a basic, yet complete (capable of decoding all audio formats, including the new Dolby HD and DTS HD) audio receiver that pretty much only deals with audio, any comments will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Question is sort of related to EDGE that's why I asked here.
> 
> 
> nskatp



Most any mid-market receiver will do this.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/16385577
> 
> 
> YOu may want to get a Zektor but can you send the audio from the dvd player using either coax or optical or are they being used? I use my "stereo" inputs on the Edge for my security system. I use one optical with my second HD DVR. The rest of my audio is thru HDMI. I have no issues.



Which firmware version are you running? I'm having dropout problems all of a sudden, and updating is a painful (because of the hassle with reconfiguring everything so the EDGE can be close enough to my computer) but perhaps needed option. The upcoming version is supposed to be better at handling audio.


----------



## barrygordon

SilerFox2, I have an advantage when I explain things. I taught graduate level Computer Science to students generally half asleep (night classes) and often with other under grad majors who wanted to get into the "Software money game". I eventually married one of my best students (she had a degree in applied math) and we were happy until her untimely passing.


nskatp, Basic and Complete may be a bit of an oxymoron in this case. Many Edge users (or maybe it is the other way around), myself included, use the Cary Cinema11A. It handles no video other than as pass through if you need it to. Does all of the Audio stuff. Reviews are mixed due to firmware issues, but that is not uncommon with any new gear. There are no issues with the sound quality however, some putting it in the same class as Krell, Anthiem, and Classe. There is a thread on this bbs which you could peruse. I understand MSRP is now $4000, I am not sure what street is, maybe $3000. I run audio out of the Edge to the Ciema11a, and video directly to the Projector.


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16428769
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying, Bogdan.
> 
> 
> I do not have an EDGE but I am considering the purchase, if I can determine that its AR function will significanly improve my HT set-up. I am running a constant height, variable width config and using an anamorphic lense. Hence the desire on my part for improved aspect ratio control..."improved" meaning better than the minimal options my projector can provide.
> 
> 
> I understand what you described in your reply above---that the EDGE allows the association of at least one factory predefined aspect ratio for each input and each res. However, what I was trying to get at with my question was something a bit different. Let me take another stab at explaining. It is my impression from the DVDO website that the EDGE does not "enforce" its preset aspect ratios. I infer from this that the unit allows *pre*defined ratios to be *re*defined by the user, that is, the aspect can be reshaped according to preference (vertically and/or horizontally stretched or squeezed). What I would like to discover is this: Does the EDGE *replace* its factory defined aspect ratios with the latest image geometry parameters defined by the user, so that my preferences would not require re-establishing each time the unit is activated? Or will the changes by the user be overriden and lost when the unit is turned off, because the AR reverts to predefined default settings?
> 
> 
> As an example, what if I used one of the predefined ratios for a 1080i input (4:3, 4:3 Letterbox, 16:9, or Panorama) but changed the actual shape of the AR to, say, 2.40:1? *When the current input/res is no longer activated* will the EDGE retain the 2.40:1 horizontal and vertical parameters that I had re-defined for that particular AR setting, or will the shape revert to its factory predefined ratio? In short, will my changes to image geometry displace factory presets and be saved indefinitely, or will I have to re-configure all over again with each use?



I have a CIH setup and use the Edge for scaling te he image. I just leave the lens in place permanently and for 16:9 or 4:3 content I have the edge "squeeze" the image (one dedicated button does this). For 2.37:1 I have the edge vertically stretch the image, again with one button press. I wasn't aware that these could be user set, in fact I thought they couldn't be, which was one of the disadvantages over the VP50pro, but you'd need to check with DVDO on that. I'm not sure why you'd need more than the preset buttons though? They do everything I need done.


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16431297
> 
> 
> I have a CIH setup and use the Edge for scaling te he image. I just leave the lens in place permanently and for 16:9 or 4:3 content I have the edge "squeeze" the image (one dedicated button does this). For 2.37:1 I have the edge vertically stretch the image, again with one button press. I wasn't aware that these could be user set, in fact I thought they couldn't be, which was one of the disadvantages over the VP50pro, but you'd need to check with DVDO on that. I'm not sure why you'd need more than the preset buttons though? They do everything I need done.




Thanks for your response, Collinhack.


I did check with DVDO, and the aspect ratio parameters (image geometry) *can* be set by the user. But, for some reason, the rep with whom I spoke was not sure about whether any changes to image geometry are *temporary* (enforced only during the current use of an input), or *indefinitely saved* by the EDGE (overriding its presets until reconfigured again by the user). For my purposes, it would be nice if any changes to an AR setting did *not* revert to a preset when a particular input is deactivated or the unit is powered off. My hope is that the changes I make to image geometry would be saved unless and until I replace them with another configuration. That way, I wouldn't need to re-establish my preferences all over again every time I use the unit. At this point, I have no definitive answer on that question.


Leaving aside the issue of AR memory, what you describe in your response makes me think the Edge will meet the basic needs of my set-up. In your response, you indicate that you: *"just leave the lens in place permanently and for 16:9 or 4:3 content I have the edge "squeeze" the image (one dedicated button does this)."* From my reading of the EDGE user manual, it sounds like pressing the "4:3" button will horizontally squeeze the wider aspect content (anything wider than 1.33:1) by 33%. It also sounds like pressing the "4:3 Letterbox" will vertically stretch anamorphically compressed images by 33%, when that is all that is needed. But, when watching a 1.37:1 film (CASABLANCA or THE WIZARD OF OZ, for instance), can you specify the dedicated button used to squeeze 4:3 content even further, as is necessary when the anamorphic lense is in place? Perhaps the *same* "4:3" button is used, if a 1.37 film is formatted within an anamorphic disc?


Like you, I want to keep the anamorphic lense in place at all times. Now, may I ask the following: In addition to the one button squeeze and stretch that you described, is it correct to assume that the *vertical dimension* can be independently stretched/squeezed with the "V Zoom" control as necessary to manipulate a constant height? Is it also correct to assume that the *horizontal dimension* can be independently stretched/squeezed with the "H Zoom" control to manipulate variable widths as necessary for different aspect ratios?


Just a few other questions: What is the function of the generic "Zoom" control? Does using this function preserve image content and geometry, that is, does it retain the entire picture in its vertical and horizontal proportions while enlarging or shrinking the image as a whole? Or does this control simply zoom in or out on the picture (like a camera zooming in and out), thereby removing from view portions of the actual image?


Thanks for any further help you can give. I realize my questions might be a bit detailed, and I appreciate your willingness to answer. Here is my motive for asking these things: I really like the price point of the EDGE and would be happy with the device, if I can confirm that it is adequate for several fundamental purposes of my HT configuration. So, I continue to probe, hoping that the EDGE is what I need. Come on EDGE...I'm rootin' for ya'!


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16428769
> 
> 
> When the current input/res is no longer activated [/b]will the EDGE retain the 2.40:1 horizontal and vertical parameters that I had re-defined for that particular AR setting, or will the shape revert to its factory predefined ratio? In short, will my changes to image geometry displace factory presets and be saved indefinitely, or will I have to re-configure all over again with each use?




I've been CH for about four years now via HTPC but recently added an EDGE to my setup.


I've only encountered your scenario accidently as I'm in the habit of resetting after each viewing. The EDGE will retain Aspect settings per input after shutdown so will be correct if you use source that is the same as your previous selection. I utilize the same device for most playback and 4:3 and 16:9 are my primary viewing materials.


Where the EDGE falls down (unless someone can indicate different) is its ability to shrink source. For example if you watch something 

ted


----------



## barrygordon

The general rule with all DVDO products and this includes the Edge is that if a parameter is realted to a speceific input, then there is a per input memory for that parameter.


Image geometry is related to the display and since the Edge only feeds (as far as it knows) one display the there is only one memory for each of the oputput parameters, that is, they are not stored on a per input basis.


The VP50PRO had the concept of "Display Profiles" assuming that you would be switching in different displays with different functionality. The Edge does not have this.


AFAIK Every single Edge parameter may be invoked by IR command. Even the settings for brightness, contrast, etc. DVDO has published most of them, and I beleive is in the process of updating their documentation for things introduced in the newer firmware (e.g. "HDMI Hot Plug"). As soon as I get the info from DVDO I will upgrade my IR utility.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16434165
> 
> 
> 
> Image geometry is related to the display and since the Edge only feeds (as far as it knows) one display the there is only one meory for each of the oputpout parameters, that is, they are not stored on a per input basis.



In fact the above makes more sense than may comment re maintaining aspect ratio settings per input. I did not test this as I only encountered the situation when powering up my display after having left the EDGE in its previous setting (I did not test with other inputs as in my case it was undesirable) so it does maintain aspect settings but this is likely with regard to output in this case.


I will check for sure when I turn everything on again (I'm not daily in the HT) but the above is more likely than my statement in my earlier post:


> Quote:
> The EDGE will retain Aspect settings per input after shutdown so will be correct if you use source that is the same as your previous selection.



Sorry for any confusion.

ted


----------



## richmond5

Just pick up my Edge through AVS power buy. 2 questions:

1. I am sure someone must have ask this before, please direct my to the right link. I have a Panasonic 55 and though I set it at 1080P at 24Hz., the Edge still say its 60 Hz.

2. How to check software version and where to buy the funny looking USB cable.


Thanks a million for any suggestions!


----------



## MBL

Hi...

I am on newest firmware (have never tried any other). My PREP constantly shows OFF wrongly - and suddenly its ON... and then OFF again... Sadly it almost always shows ON for 24p1080P... How to fix this? I am aware of some errors in this firmware, but if any of you can tell me how to get around this and getting the PREP ON, it would be really appreciated..

Source: Tvix6500a

output: 1080P-60p


Thanks in advance

Regards Martin


----------



## Tom Hilton

Quote:

Originally Posted by barrygordon


Image geometry is related to the display and since the Edge only feeds (as far as it knows) one display the there is only one meory for each of the oputpout parameters, that is, they are not stored on a per input basis.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16434229
> 
> 
> In fact the above makes more sense than may comment re maintaining aspect ratio settings per input. I did not test this as I only encountered the situation when powering up my display after having left the EDGE in its previous setting (I did not test with other inputs as in my case it was undesirable) so it does maintain aspect settings but this is likely with regard to output in this case.
> 
> 
> I will check for sure when I turn everything on again (I'm not daily in the HT) but the above is more likely than my statement in my earlier post:
> 
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.
> 
> ted




Ted and Barry,


So, are you guys thinking that image geometry *can* be saved by the EDGE as long as subsequent usage engages the same input source, uses the same resolution, and outputs to the same display (a display with its own AR parameters unchanged)?


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16434756
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by barrygordon
> 
> 
> Image geometry is related to the display and since the Edge only feeds (as far as it knows) one display the there is only one meory for each of the oputpout parameters, that is, they are not stored on a per input basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted and Barry,
> 
> 
> So, are you guys thinking that image geometry *can* be saved by the EDGE as long as subsequent usage engages the same input source, uses the same resolution, and outputs to the same display (a display with its own AR parameters unchanged)?



Did some playing tonight.

I've four sources to my EDGE:

PS3; SONY BD350; PANASONIC DVD; HTPC.


I set three of the inputs to different aspect ratios, two of them using the incremental control the third using a preset. I used my HTPC for about an hour or so leaving the other inputs set as above. All inputs retained their individual settings as set. I then powered the EDGE off for about a minute and then powered on. The Aspect settings remained per earlier, there was no resetting to factory. I've left the settings as above and will check when I use the unit again but the power cycling should be enough of a confirm.


So the unit sets aspect ratio per input so that is not an issue and the power cycling suggests it retains those settings in memory and does not return to Factory. I did not try different source media once the ratios were set but I think it would treat all source with the aspect you've chosen and would not automatically change per the ratio of the source media.


Good to go? I hope this is enough of a confirm.


Now if only someone can tell me how to SHRINK incrementally so that I can accomodate >1.78


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16435872
> 
> 
> Did some playing tonight.
> 
> I've four sources to my EDGE:
> 
> PS3; SONY BD350; PANASONIC DVD; HTPC.
> 
> 
> I set three of the inputs to different aspect ratios, two of them using the incremental control the third using a preset. I used my HTPC for about an hour or so leaving the other inputs set as above. All inputs retained their individual settings as set. I then powered the EDGE off for about a minute and then powered on. The Aspect settings remained per earlier, there was no resetting to factory. I've left the settings as above and will check when I use the unit again but the power cycling should be enough of a confirm.
> 
> 
> So the unit sets aspect ratio per input so that is not an issue and the power cycling suggests it retains those settings in memory and does not return to Factory. I did not try different source media once the ratios were set but I think it would treat all source with the aspect you've chosen and would not automatically change per the ratio of the source media.
> 
> 
> Good to go? I hope this is enough of a confirm.
> 
> 
> Now if only someone can tell me how to SHRINK incrementally so that I can accomodate >1.78


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16434033
> 
> 
> 
> Where the EDGE falls down (unless someone can indicate different) is its ability to shrink source. For example if you watch something
> ted



Ted,


It bothers me that the EDGE apparently cannot resize and re-proportion content that has an aspect ratio narrower than 2.35:1(!) I must say that an incapacity like this would be a deal-killer for me with the EDGE. If the unit cannot compress the image inward, how could I properly proportion content like the following: 2.21 (PATTON), 2.00(STAR TREK II), 1.85 (myriad films), 1.77 (HDTV), 1.44 (IMAX) or 1.37 (CASABLANCA)? This is especially problematic since I also need to compensate for the horizontal stretch of an anamorphic lense. (Didn't catch whether or not you use an anamorphic lense?)


I'm confused because the EDGE is advertised to have independent horizontal and vertical zoom control. The following is from the DVDO web site:
*"What kind of aspect ratio control does the EDGE offer? EDGE offers full control over the input aspect ratio. There are 4 predefined input aspect ratio settings:

4:3 Full Frame: to watch 4:3 content while preserving the aspect ratio


4:3 Letterbox: to watch 4:3 Letterbox, non-anamorphic, content full screen with no geometric distortion on a 16:9 display.


4:3 Non-Linear Stretch (Panorama): to watch 4:3 content stretched to fill a 16:9 display. In this mode, the image is distorted such that most of the stretching occurs at the side of the image, not the center.


16:9 Full Frame: to watch 16:9 anamorphic content while preserving the aspect ratio. This mode can also be used to watch 4:3 content on a 16:9 screen, although the image will be stretched horizontally.

You may also use the zoom controls to customize the input aspect ratio to your tastes. This allows the user to reformat the image in any way desired, so the EDGE doesn't enforce a set of fixed aspect ratios. If you would like to zoom in on the image to remove the small black letterbox bars found with a 1.85:1 source on a 16:9 display, then you can simply do this with the direct access ‘Zoom -/+’ controls on the remote control or via the graphical user interface, GUI."*


The following is from the EDGE User Manual:
*"Zoom - Magnifies picture and preserves aspect ratio.

Zoom H or V - Independent horizontal and vertical zoom control"*


Have you had occasion to use the "Zoom ", "H Zoom" and "Zoom V" functions? If so, what was their effect on aspect ratio? Are they really aspect ratio control functions? Or, do they act more like a camera that zooms closer in or farther out, with the possible effect of altering the image originally framed by the film maker?


I just can't visualize a useful aspect ratio control that does not allow squeezing the image inward as well as stretching it outward.







It will be quite disappointing if the EDGE turns out lacking in the functionality it promises---I hope some solution or work-around is out there somewhere. If practicable, I would like the EDGE to work its way into my HT.


----------



## barrygordon

And by the way, The Edge with the latest firmware will even retain all settings after a firmware reload


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16436456
> 
> 
> It bothers me that the EDGE apparently cannot resize and re-proportion content that has an aspect ratio narrower than 2.35:1(!) I must say that an incapacity like this would be a deal-killer for me with the EDGE. If the unit cannot compress the image inward, how could I properly proportion content like the following: 2.21 (PATTON), 2.00(STAR TREK II), 1.85 (myriad films), 1.77 (HDTV), 1.44 (IMAX) or 1.37 (CASABLANCA)? This is especially problematic since I also need to compensate for the horizontal stretch of an anamorphic lense. (Didn't catch whether or not you use an anamorphic lense?)



Yes I do use a lens but I do not leave it in place. I use it only for Cinemascope content.


With respect to leaving the lens in place for


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16437362
> 
> 
> Have you tried asking in the CH Forum how others with an EDGE deal with your concerns?
> 
> 
> ted



I haven't posted the question in the CH forum, but I did search through the threads for some discussion of the issue you identified, i.e., the EDGE's very limited horizontal squeeze. Didn't notice any discussion of this problem in that forum.


There was an earlier post by *collinhack* here in the VP forum, in fact, in this very thread, which seemed to suggest that the issue was resolvable. I responded to him with some questions but haven't seen any further feedback at this time.


I'm not giving up just yet, though---the quest continues!










Thanks again for relating your experience, Ted.


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16437542
> 
> 
> I haven't posted the question in the CH forum, but I did search through the threads for some discussion of the issue you identified, i.e., the EDGE's very limited horizontal squeeze. Didn't notice any discussion of this problem in that forum.
> 
> 
> There was an earlier post by *collinhack* here in the VP forum, in fact, in this very thread, which seemed to suggest that the issue was resolvable. I responded to him with some questions but haven't seen any further feedback at this time.
> 
> 
> I'm not giving up just yet, though---the quest continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for relating your experience, Ted.




Sorry Tom, wrote a reply, but must have forgotten to hit send 


The only way to shrink the image is to use the "horizonal squeeze" button or underscan, which can shrink by 10% giving black bars all around as the image shrinks. This is a global setting - not sure if it's persistent or not (will test tomorrow).


Zooming only increases the size of the image, and is a per input setting, so should be persistent. It can be applied to both H &V to maintain AR, or individually to H and V, with our without pan.


Presumably you could underscan the image, then apply the zoom to get a custom "shrink"? I will test this tomorrow 


Bear in mind that for all ARs less than 16:9, the horizontal squeeze is all you need as it squeezes the image by 1/3, which is exactly the amount the lens widens it by (unless I'm misunderstanding something? ). For ARs greater than 16:9 it's more problematic, apart from 2.37:1 (or very close approimations) which are stretched the perfect amount by the "4:3LB" button.


----------



## Tom Hilton

Thanks Collinhack---looking forward to hearing the results of your two tests, especially your "custom shrink". By the way, is the "horizontal squeeze button" you mentioned actually labelled with that name, or do you refer to an "underscan" button or the "4:3" button (or some other)?


----------



## xxjoexx

hello, i need some help... i just got this unit and im trying to set it up with my cable box... how can i get it to save aspect ratios for different resolutions?? i want to use panorama for sd and 16:9 for hd... but whenever i switch back and forth between the two the aspect wont change and i have to manually do it... what am i doing wrong?


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16442306
> 
> 
> By the way, is the "horizontal squeeze button" you mentioned actually labelled with that name, or do you refer to an "underscan" button or the "4:3" button (or some other)?



It's one of the 3 buttons down the bottom of the remote, next to the DVDO button. I think it's the 4:3 button? Not too sure as I use a Harmony One universal remote to contol the Edge, which works fine.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16441610
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to shrink the image is to use the "horizonal squeeze" button or underscan, which can shrink by 10% giving black bars all around as the image shrinks. This is a global setting - not sure if it's persistent or not (will test tomorrow).
> 
> 
> Zooming only increases the size of the image, and is a per input setting, so should be persistent. It can be applied to both H &V to maintain AR, or individually to H and V, with our without pan.
> 
> 
> Presumably you could underscan the image, then apply the zoom to get a custom "shrink"? I will test this tomorrow



Unfortunately this doesn't work as the EDGE applies what might be described as a "mask" wherein if you apply a ZOOM to an UNDERSCANed image it zooms within the underscanned window i.e. the window size does not increase in any direction though the image does



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16441610
> 
> 
> Bear in mind that for all ARs less than 16:9, the horizontal squeeze is all you need as it squeezes the image by 1/3, which is exactly the amount the lens widens it by (unless I'm misunderstanding something? ). *For ARs greater than 16:9 it's more problematic,* apart from 2.37:1 (or very close approximations) which are stretched the perfect amount by the "4:3LB" button.



Yes, with the 4:3 preset it also establishes an electronic "mask" or "window" where any horizontal zoom applied to get say proper 2.20, the expansion occurs within that preset frame not expanding it as you would wish. If there was a way to remove the "masking" then correct ratio could be achieved.


ted


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxjoexx* /forum/post/16442986
> 
> 
> hello, i need some help... i just got this unit and im trying to set it up with my cable box... how can i get it to save aspect ratios for different resolutions?? i want to use panorama for sd and 16:9 for hd... but whenever i switch back and forth between the two the aspect wont change and i have to manually do it... what am i doing wrong?



I do not believe this is possible. The ASPECT memory only applies to the INPUT and is not set on a signal type basis.


A "workaround" would be one device for SD on one input and another device for HD on a seperate input.


ted


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16443976
> 
> 
> I do not believe this is possible. The ASPECT memory only applies to the INPUT and is not set on a signal type basis.
> 
> 
> A "workaround" would be one device for SD on one input and another device for HD on a seperate input.
> 
> 
> ted



For me it works for both input AND resolution. Once I set it, it remembers it forever. Cable 1080i is 16:9 and 480i is 4:3. Always.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16443976
> 
> 
> I do not believe this is possible. The ASPECT memory only applies to the INPUT and is not set on a signal type basis.



Au contraire!


I have my Motorola cable box set to output 480i for SD channels and 720p/1080i for HD. When I change channels, the EDGE remembers the aspect ratio last selected for each scan rate.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxjoexx* /forum/post/16442986
> 
> 
> hello, i need some help... i just got this unit and im trying to set it up with my cable box... how can i get it to save aspect ratios for different resolutions?? i want to use panorama for sd and 16:9 for hd... but whenever i switch back and forth between the two the aspect wont change and i have to manually do it... what am i doing wrong?



It is probably a setup issue with your cable box. Which one does your cable provider supply?



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## tvted

Good to know.

I guess its what I get for being OAR doctrinaire and haven't watched tv in a good number of years unless its on optical media.










ted


----------



## xxjoexx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/16444048
> 
> 
> It is probably a setup issue with your cable box. Which one does your cable provider supply?
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



thanks for the input, i thought i read that it should remember the AR for the different resolutions, but i couldnt find that post


i have a motorola cable box from comcast... i have hd at 1080i and sd at 480i... when i was going direct into the projector there were no problems the hd would be at 16:9 and sd would be in stretch mode... i didnt change anything on the box just added the edge... i have the 1.2 firmware installed... is there a setting i may be missing on the edge???


if i cant fix it i may have to get rid of it, my wife is annoyed as it is she has to turn on an extra device, if she has to change ARs everytime she switches resolutions its going out the window...


also if anyone is using this with a epson 6500 is there a remote code for that so i can turn everything on with the edge remote?? i didnt see any epson codes in the booklet


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16442306
> 
> 
> Thanks Collinhack---looking forward to hearing the results of your two tests, especially your "custom shrink". By the way, is the "horizontal squeeze button" you mentioned actually labelled with that name, or do you refer to an "underscan" button or the "4:3" button (or some other)?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16443059
> 
> 
> It's one of the 3 buttons down the bottom of the remote, next to the DVDO button. I think it's the 4:3 button? Not too sure as I use a Harmony One universal remote to contol the Edge, which works fine.



I just looked at the EDGE manual, page 23, where there is a close-up photo of the remote. I think I can make out the button you're describing. There are four buttons near the bottom, just above the "Light" button. The leftmost of these four is identified as "the DVDO Mode Button". Then, to the right of the "DVDO" button are three others identified as "Picture Shape Buttons". The accompanying description says this: *"The Picture Shape buttons on the bottom of the remote will work anytime, independent of the remote's current mode."* These three buttons are not labelled except with various shapes, which seem to suggest (from left to right) "widest", "narrowest", and "widest with vertical squeeze". Those are just my impressions of what these buttons might do, but I have no way of knowing how accurate my impressions are. In any case, I think the button to which you refer must be the middle of the three, or what I interpret as "narrowest".


I'll be watching for the results of your "shrink test". Thanks to you as well as all the other guys who are helping to clarify this issue.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16444891
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching for the results of your "shrink test". Thanks to you as well as all the other guys who are helping to clarify this issue.



Tom,


Did you see my comment on the the "shrink test" post by *colinhack* here ?


I too will be awaiting said results as I've been unable to find a way around what I've called the masking (windowing?) that is implemented when underscan or the 4:3 preset is enabled.


ted


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16445188
> 
> 
> Tom,
> 
> 
> Did you see my comment on the the "shrink test" post by *colinhack* here ?
> 
> 
> I too will be awaiting said results as I've been unable to find a way around what I've called the masking (windowing?) that is implemented when underscan or the 4:3 preset is enabled.
> 
> 
> ted



Ted,


Yes, I did see your comment...and not long before seeing that post, I had called DVDO again and spoke with another tech support guy---at first, he was doubtful that the EDGE could do this, but as we talked he began to think differently. He wanted to study it a bit more, but when we hung up the phone, he had about concluded that the inward squeeze was possible. So at this point, I still remain open to the possibility of accomplishing the shrink, on the off chance that someone has found an obscure way to get it done. We'll have to see what Collinhack's testing reveals. I guess a positive result would be nice for all of us "constant image height" guys.







Anyway, I know that the EDGE *can* do only what the EDGE is designed to do...I just want to know for sure *what* it actually can do in this area of functionality.


----------



## TKNice

Anyone else wish the vertical bars on 4:3 squeeze were black instead of dark gray?


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16446785
> 
> 
> Ted,
> 
> 
> Yes, I did see your comment...and not long before seeing that post, I had called DVDO again and spoke with another tech support guy---at first, he was doubtful that the EDGE could do this, but as we talked he began to think differently.



The post I was referring to commented on his plans for the UNDERSCAN mode

I commented thusly:


> Quote:
> Unfortunately this doesn't work as the EDGE applies what might be described as a "mask" wherein if you apply a ZOOM to an UNDERSCANed image it zooms within the underscanned window i.e. the window size does not increase in any direction though the image does



and


> Quote:
> with the 4:3 preset it also establishes an electronic "mask" or "window" where any horizontal zoom applied to get say proper 2.20, the expansion occurs within that preset frame not expanding it as you would wish. If there was a way to remove the "masking" then correct ratio could be achieved.



I do hope there is a means around this but do believe it is up to DVDO (firmware) - hope I;m wrong as it would simplify things.


Arrogant ol' me (self-quoting)









ted


----------



## collinhack

Yep, underscan reduces the picture size, but does so in a "hard frame", so any zooming done afterwards zooms the picture within this frame. The underscan is persistent and global - I turned off my EDGE, and when it turned on it was still applied to all inputs.


Tom, you are correct about those buttons. One essential is a "normal" button, returning the image to a standard 16:9. The next is the 4:3 button which used for the "horizontal squeeze", useful for ARs of 16:9 or less with a lens in place. The third is the 4:3LB button, perfect for vertically stretching 2.37:1 content to get rid of black bars in prepartion for using the lens.


@bogdan et al: How do you set up the Edge to apply different rules on a per input and per input characteristics basis?


----------



## barrygordon

The Edge parameter memories are setup by input and per input by video resolution (signal type). When a parameter value is set it is stored in the memory for the currently active input, current signal type. Just ensure that (1) you are on the input you want and viewing a signal of the type (resolution) you want.


----------



## nu77

Quick question about the Edge... I'm still investigating its capabilities, but I'm wondering if it will solve a problem that I have with my Mac connected to my A/V receiver. When the receiver and display are not powered up, and I connect to my Mac via VNC I can only get a screen resolution of 1024x768. Also, sometimes after powering off the receiver, the Mac will crash due to the display resolution change.


I was told I should buy a Gefen DVI Detective which will solve these problems. It works by remembering the EDID information from the display device and plays it back to the Mac so that it thinks the display is always connected and active. This prevents any resolution switches and crashes.


So can the Edge perform this same function when a computer is connected to it? This might be just one more reason to get one... Thanks.


----------



## xxjoexx

i fixed my problem with the apect ratio and the input resolutions... im an idiot... somehow my cable box was outputting 480p instead of 1080i for hd... i guess i should have realized this when i noticed the picture didnt look as good as it was supposed to...


are you able to save picture control settings per resolution or is that only per input?


----------



## tke743

Sorry to ask again, has anyone heard any news on the new fix for firmware 1.2 to fix the 1080p24 PReP issue?


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/16451855
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask again, has anyone heard any news on the new fix for firmware 1.2 to fix the 1080p24 PReP issue?



There is no one here who can answer this. I suggest calling customer service.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by tke743 View Post
> 
> Sorry to ask again, has anyone heard any news on the new fix for firmware 1.2 to fix the 1080p24 PReP issue?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16452020
> 
> 
> There is no one here who can answer this.



To quote Ken Whitcomb from a previous message "_Au contraire!_"


The answer to tke743's question is YES.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16452941
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to tke743's question is YES.



And the implied would be patience?










ted


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> collinhack;16448963]Yep, underscan reduces the picture size, but does so in a "hard frame", so any zooming done afterwards zooms the picture within this frame. The underscan is persistent and global - I turned off my EDGE, and when it turned on it was still applied to all inputs.



Collin,

If I understand you correctly, fully applying what the EDGE calls "underscan" shrinks the image proportionately by about 10%. The AR is maintained and no *active* image area is cropped. In other words, the image is simply downsized 10% all around and the darkened "hard frame" fills the 10% area from the edges of the downsized picture extending to what used to be the edges of the larger, (pre-underscanned) picture. I hope I'm getting this right.


So then, if the downsized, underscanned image is zoomed (presumably, using the generic "Zoom" control) with the aim of upsizing it, the aspect ratio will be maintained but the procedure does *not* proportionately stretch or squeeze the picture. Instead, the effect of the zooming is only to magnify the picture within the frame, so that more and more active image area is pushed out of sight as you try to zoom larger. If I have understood you correctly, your description of how the generic "Zoom" control operates is consistent with my reading of the EDGE manual's own description.


The manual goes on, however, to describe the "Zoom H" and "Zoom V" controls. These are separate controls, independent of the generic "Zoom", which the manual states do *not* maintain aspect control. I'm having trouble nailing down exactly what these separate controls do. In my mind, the stipulation that these functions do not maintain AR control may be an oblique way of saying that they actually change aspect ratio parameters. In other words, they might be able, independently of one another and the generic "Zoom" function, to increase and decrease the height and width of the image. The suggestion of this kind of independent functionality for Zoom H and Zoom V is tantalizing, because it seems to imply genuine aspect ratio control. If such were the case, it would be much superior to the generic "Zoom" function, which apparently operates only as a kind of electronic magnifiying effect applied to the image within its frame. Maybe this is all wishful thinking, but...


I'm just wondering what effects Zoom H and Zoom V have in five instances:

1)Image is *underscanned*

2)Image is *not underscanned*

3)Image is *zoomed* (with the generic "Zoom" control)

4)Image is *not zoomed* (with the generic "Zoom" control)

5)Image is *concurrently underscanned and zoomed* (with generic "Zoom" control)


I'm hoping that, in one or more of these instances, Zoom H and Zoom V will perform like true aspect ratio controls: stretching and squeezing the image, while preserving the entire picture in its correct proportion with no cropping of the active image area.


In any event, thanks again, Collin and Ted, for trying to pound the EDGE functionality into my thick skull so as to clarify these issues.


----------



## ted414

The new firmware in on DVDO site.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16454237
> 
> 
> Collin,
> 
> If I understand you correctly, fully applying what the EDGE calls "underscan" shrinks the image proportionately by about 10%. The AR is maintained and no *active* image area is cropped. In other words, the image is simply downsized 10% all around and the darkened "hard frame" fills the 10% area from the edges of the downsized picture extending to what used to be the edges of the larger, (pre-underscanned) picture. I hope I'm getting this right.



This is exactly how it functions, but you can choose what percent of zoom you want in about 2/10's of a percent granularity. You could have 2% underscan, or 20% if you want.



> Quote:
> So then, if the downsized, underscanned image is zoomed (presumably, using the generic "Zoom" control) with the aim of upsizing it, the aspect ratio will be maintained but the procedure does *not* proportionately stretch or squeeze the picture. Instead, the effect of the zooming is only to magnify the picture within the frame, so that more and more active image area is pushed out of sight as you try to zoom larger. If I have understood you correctly, your description of how the generic "Zoom" control operates is consistent with my reading of the EDGE manual's own description.



Correct - that is what zoom does when underscan is active.




> Quote:
> The manual goes on, however, to describe the "Zoom H" and "Zoom V" controls. These are separate controls, independent of the generic "Zoom", which the manual states do *not* maintain aspect control. I'm having trouble nailing down exactly what these separate controls do. In my mind, the stipulation that these functions do not maintain AR control may be an oblique way of saying that they actually change aspect ratio parameters. In other words, they might be able, independently of one another and the generic "Zoom" function, to increase and decrease the height and width of the image. The suggestion of this kind of independent functionality for Zoom H and Zoom V is tantalizing, because it seems to imply genuine aspect ratio control. If such were the case, it would be much superior to the generic "Zoom" function, which apparently operates only as a kind of electronic magnifiying effect applied to the image within its frame. Maybe this is all wishful thinking, but...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering what effects Zoom H and Zoom V have in five instances:
> 
> 1)Image is *underscanned*
> 
> 2)Image is *not underscanned*
> 
> 3)Image is *zoomed* (with the generic "Zoom" control)
> 
> 4)Image is *not zoomed* (with the generic "Zoom" control)
> 
> 5)Image is *concurrently underscanned and zoomed* (with generic "Zoom" control)



Underscan leaves a hard border around the image that can never have any info from the input signal in it. Once you use underscan - that border is black and nothing will put image material in it.


1) Zoom as a control does not really exist - zoom applies the same percentage setting to both the V-Zoom and H-zoom. The "zoom" control is just a quick way to apply the same settings to the H and V zoom controls to keep the image in the same proportion. You can stretch the image in either just one dimension, or both dimensions at the same time.


2) Zoom only magnifies, no shrink.


> Quote:
> I'm hoping that, in one or more of these instances, Zoom H and Zoom V will perform like true aspect ratio controls: stretching and squeezing the image, while preserving the entire picture in its correct proportion with no cropping of the active image area.



It depends on what your definition of "entire picture" is. If you have a true 16x9 image (no black bars or pillars) and you zoom it by any method, then you are going to loose some picture info. If you have letterboxed or pillarboxed content, then it is possible to keep "all" the real image and stretch the black bars off the screen. There is no way to shrink other than underscan or the 4x3 control.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/16451855
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask again, has anyone heard any news on the new fix for firmware 1.2 to fix the 1080p24 PReP issue?



It's officially online now and is build .82


----------



## TKNice

Anyone find anything else in the release or just the Prep issue?


----------



## ant12179

I know the website states the 1.2.1 firmware fixes the minor PReP bug but are they aware of the audio problems that 1.2 has caused. I no longer get High Resolution Audio anymore. I installed 1.2.1 just for kicks and still no go. So im back to 1.1 again. I figured this audio problem would be a top priority that the PReP feature. I just hope they are aware of this.


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16455289
> 
> 
> This is exactly how it functions, but you can choose what percent of zoom you want in about 2/10's of a percent granularity. You could have 2% underscan, or 20% if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - that is what zoom does when underscan is active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underscan leaves a hard border around the image that can never have any info from the input signal in it. Once you use underscan - that border is black and nothing will put image material in it.
> 
> 
> 1) Zoom as a control does not really exist - zoom applies the same percentage setting to both the V-Zoom and H-zoom. The "zoom" control is just a quick way to apply the same settings to the H and V zoom controls to keep the image in the same proportion. You can stretch the image in either just one dimension, or both dimensions at the same time.
> 
> 
> 2) Zoom only magnifies, no shrink.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what your definition of "entire picture" is. If you have a true 16x9 image (no black bars or pillars) and you zoom it by any method, then you are going to loose some picture info. If you have letterboxed or pillarboxed content, then it is possible to keep "all" the real image and stretch the black bars off the screen. There is no way to shrink other than underscan or the 4x3 control.




I concur with all of that


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/16455710
> 
> 
> I know the website states the 1.2.1 firmware fixes the minor PReP bug but are they aware of the audio problems that 1.2 has caused. I no longer get High Resolution Audio anymore. I installed 1.2.1 just for kicks and still no go. So im back to 1.1 again. I figured this audio problem would be a top priority that the PReP feature. I just hope they are aware of this.



I have the same issue. Have you called to let them know? I'm just wondering how many have reported to them.


----------



## rwestley

What receivers are you using? I have the latest firmware and have no problem passing the high resolution audio to my Onkyo 606.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/16456333
> 
> 
> What receivers are you using? I have the latest firmware and have no problem passing the high resolution audio to my Onkyo 606.



Using FW v1.2.1 I have no problems passing high bit-rate 7.1ch LPCM & 1.5Mbs DTS-HD to my Marantz SR8001 (from my BD Player*) apart from the occasional audio dropout which can be fixed by power cycling the Edge (minor annoyance).


*My AVR doesn't decode THD or DTS-MA.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxjoexx* /forum/post/16451570
> 
> 
> i fixed my problem with the apect ratio and the input resolutions... im an idiot... somehow my cable box was outputting 480p instead of 1080i for hd... i guess i should have realized this when i noticed the picture didnt look as good as it was supposed to...



you're not an idiot: certain cable boxes mysteriously revert to 480p out WITH NO USER INTERVENTION REQUIRED when connected to an Edge. it's not clear which device is to "blame". it's happened to me two or three times in the last year (though not at all in the last few months).


> Quote:
> are you able to save picture control settings per resolution or is that only per input?



per input


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16456525
> 
> 
> Using FW v1.2.1 I have no problems passing high bit-rate 7.1ch LPCM & 1.5Mbs DTS-HD to my Marantz SR8001 (from my BD Player*) apart from the occasional audio dropout which can be fixed by power cycling the Edge (minor annoyance).
> 
> 
> *My AVR doesn't decode THD or DTS-MA.



Yes, passing high bit-rate 7.1ch *"LPCM"* & 1.5Mbs DTS-HD has never been a problem with any firmware. It's only been an issue with *"Bitstreaming"* the lossless HD-MA formats and letting the AVR decode with the v1.2x firmwares. Anchor Bay has duplicated the problem and working on it.


----------



## rwestley

I am wondering if the issue with Bitstreaming lossless HD-MA is only a problem with certain receivers. I have an Onkyo 606 and have not experienced the problem. I will do some more testing to see if I can duplicate it. Can any members suggest certain disks they are having the issue with.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/16457761
> 
> 
> I am wondering if the issue with Bitstreaming lossless HD-MA is only a problem with certain receivers. I have an Onkyo 606 and have not experienced the problem. I will do some more testing to see if I can duplicate it. Can any members suggest certain disks they are having the issue with.



The problem appears to be more with Denon AVRs. The issue was resolve way back but apparently some change was made that brought it back.


Damn BUGS anyway


----------



## blb1215

I am considering purchasing and have a question. I have a pioneer 600m monitor and 74txvi receiver. My 600m has a "bug" in the auto detection of 16-235 rgb signal over HDMI. It users rgb 0-235 when set to auto. This requires me to run a separate hdmi input for cable to my 600m and manually set input to rgb 16-255.


Will the edge allow me to convert my cable rgb 16-235 hdmi input to another color space yuv422 or yuv444? I would like to run all inputs through edge and 1 input to monitor.


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/16458334
> 
> 
> I am considering purchasing and have a question. I have a pioneer 600m monitor and 74txvi receiver. My 600m has a "bug" in the auto detection of 16-235 rgb signal over HDMI. It users rgb 0-235 when set to auto. This requires me to run a separate hdmi input for cable to my 600m and manually set input to rgb 16-255.
> 
> 
> Will the edge allow me to convert my cable rgb 16-235 hdmi input to another color space yuv422 or yuv444? I would like to run all inputs through edge and 1 input to monitor.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



Yes you can select RGB, 444 or 422 with PC or video mode


----------



## blb1215

Thanks


Barry


----------



## blb1215

Can anyone post or pm me a good place to purchase? Good price?


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## rwestley

If you are interested in purchasing the Edge why not contact Jason at the AVS store.

He had a power buy about a month ago and indicated he could do it again if enough people would be interested. The price was $499 which is great.


----------



## johnnyb05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/16458334
> 
> 
> I am considering purchasing and have a question. I have a pioneer 600m monitor and 74txvi receiver. My 600m has a "bug" in the auto detection of 16-235 rgb signal over HDMI. It users rgb 0-235 when set to auto. This requires me to run a separate hdmi input for cable to my 600m and manually set input to rgb 16-255.
> 
> 
> Will the edge allow me to convert my cable rgb 16-235 hdmi input to another color space yuv422 or yuv444? I would like to run all inputs through edge and 1 input to monitor.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



i have the 600m, edge combo. i set my edge to yuv444 output, it works fine with 600m on auto or set to yuv444. my samsung blu-ray player only pumps out yuv444, thats why i set edge to same setting. unrelated matter i have 1.2 firmware and dont have any problems with passing the HD audio into my onkyo 885 processor.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/16458549
> 
> 
> If you are interested in purchasing the Edge why not contact Jason at the AVS store.
> 
> He had a power buy about a month ago and indicated he could do it again if enough people would be interested. The price was $499 which is great.



Thanks,


I just emailed him. I hope there is enough interest to do another powerbuy.


Barry


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyb05* /forum/post/16458601
> 
> 
> i have the 600m, edge combo. i set my edge to yuv444 output, it works fine with 600m on auto or set to yuv444. my samsung blu-ray player only pumps out yuv444, thats why i set edge to same setting. unrelated matter i have 1.2 firmware and dont have any problems with passing the HD audio into my onkyo 885 processor.



Thanks,

I have panasonic bd60. I am not sure of output. What cable/satellite do you have? Are you satisfied with improvement in pq?


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/16458549
> 
> 
> If you are interested in purchasing the Edge why not contact Jason at the AVS store.
> 
> He had a power buy about a month ago and indicated he could do it again if enough people would be interested. The price was $499 which is great.



Jason emailed back he still has a few left available at powerbuy price! I just ordered one should ship next week. If anyone is looking for one contact Jason at AVS store.


Barry


----------



## dlm10541

Great You will be pleased


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16457905
> 
> 
> The problem appears to be more with Denon AVRs. The issue was resolve way back but apparently some change was made that brought it back.
> 
> 
> Damn BUGS anyway




It's not a receiver problem. I have a yamaha vx1800. I had no problems at all using firmware 1.0 and 1.1. All of a sudden 1.2 wouldn't passthrough High Resolution Audio. This happens on all disks. It's not a hardware issue on my end. It's a firmware problem that somehow they didn't get right. Im fine right now using 1.1 but I would like to upgrade so I can use the new features added with 1.2. I have emailed dvdo support.


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16455990
> 
> 
> I have the same issue. Have you called to let them know? I'm just wondering how many have reported to them.



I have emailed them. No response yet. Im using a yamaha vx1800.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16453586
> 
> 
> And the implied would be patience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ted





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ted414* /forum/post/16455261
> 
> 
> The new firmware in on DVDO site.




See that didn't require too much patience, now did it?


----------



## dlm10541

Ant


You are right its a FW problem with the EDGE. It seems to affect mostly Denon for some reason but others like yourself have also experienced it.


ABT is aware of the problem


----------



## DaMavs

I picked up a used Edge yesterday which is in transit so I've been daydreaming about how to hook the Edge into my system and came across this in the Faq on the DVDO site under item #8 on lypsinc correction: "If the incoming HDMI signal has HDCP, then EDGE can not output this audio using the optical or coaxial digital outputs, only the HDMI output."


Given I'm running a non-HDMI processor for audio, does this mean I won't be able to send audio via HDMI and have the Edge automatically switch it to Optical for me? I'll have to run optical/co-ax Audio for any HDCP sources to the Edge?


I'll be using the Edge with 2 DirecTV HDR's, a PS3 & maybe an HD-DVD player via HDMI. My TV is DVI only (but HDCP compliant) and the HD-DVD players always had a blacker than black issue going HDMI to DVI - I wonder if the Edge being in between will fix that? Anyway will I need to run a separate audio cable for each of those sources? Or just the PS3/HD-DVD? i.e. when is the HDCP compliance going to bite me?


Thanks for any insights. Looking forward to trying out the Edge in my system. My main goal is scaling the PS3 from 720p to 1080i, but I think the audio/video switching will be helpful too...


----------



## ant12179

For anybody having the same issue as me. Here is an email from DVDO Support.




Thank you for your email.


We are very aware of persisting audio issues in EDGE. Our team is working hard to resolve it and we will have a new software release soon.




Regards,


Ken Nguyen

Technical Support





I know the website states the 1.2.1 firmware fixes the minor PReP bug but are you aware of the audio problems that 1.2 has caused. I no longer get High Resolution Audio (Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA) passed through to my receiver any more. I installed 1.2.1 just for kicks and still no go. So im back to 1.1 again. I figured this audio problem would be a top priority for you guys than the PReP feature. Are you guys working on this?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16455990
> 
> 
> I have the same issue. Have you called to let them know? I'm just wondering how many have reported to them.



I had these problems with previous firmwares as well - current v82 (aka v1.2.1) did give me some help: now if I cycle my inputs on my AVR (Denon 2309) I *get* it fixed, TrueHD and DTS-HD MA starts working.


PS: they know about it, I even opened several topics about affected discs on the EDGE forum.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/16463735
> 
> 
> I had these problems with previous firmwares as well - current v82 (aka v1.2.1) did give me some help: now if I cycle my inputs on my AVR (Denon 2309) I *get* it fixed, TrueHD and DTS-HD MA starts working.
> 
> 
> PS: they know about it, I even opened several topics about affected discs on the EDGE forum.



Cycling my AVR power sometimes works for me but not all the time.

Do you have a link for the Edge forum? I would like to take a look.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16464401
> 
> 
> Cycling my AVR power sometimes works for me but not all the time.
> 
> Do you have a link for the Edge forum? I would like to take a look.



Tom


Its a private forum for beta testers to report feedback


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16460052
> 
> 
> See that didn't require too much patience, now did it?












Installed last night.

PReP with my dated HTPC now works fine at 1080P/60.

Happy dat.


I now look forward to increase in ratio control functionality. I've got an oxygen tank available.










ted


----------



## Hyrax

Are other people having audio dropouts from normal audio (not TrueHD or DTS-HD MA), even with the 1.2 firmware? I've got a Denon 4308ci, and it seems to get in trouble playing SD DVDs and even files from my Tivo. When the audio drops, I have to power cycle the receiver to get it back. The dropouts don't happen a lot, but even once a night is too much.


----------



## barrygordon

I have no audio dropouts with my edge. Inputs are from SA 8300HDC DVR's, Panny BD30, VUDU. Edge audio connects to Cary Cinema 11A. Only problem I have had is Twilight BD which I attribute to a bad DB copy.


I do get True HD and MA and the Cary reports that it sees that and is decoding that. The DVR's are generally putting out DD 3/2.1, but I also see LPCM 2.0 and DD 2.0 showing up as current stream being processed by the Cary.


I get a slight chirp after audio signal loss when lockon again is obtained, but that is a Cary issue not an Edge issue.


Running Edge FW 1.2 Build 81


----------



## Hyrax

I suspect I can get around the problem by connecting the audio (from the Edge) to my receiver via an Optical cable instead of HDMI. Is there a downside to doing this?


----------



## Frank Derks

HD cablebox crashed with 1.1 occasionally.

LPCM multichannel over hdmi from Oppo 983H playing DVD Audio had regular drop outs.

BD35 lost the multichannel hdmi output and needed a full hdmi handshake cycle to re-read the EDID (during movie starts).


1.2 fixed all that.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16466552
> 
> 
> Are other people having audio dropouts from normal audio (not TrueHD or DTS-HD MA), even with the 1.2 firmware? I've got a Denon 4308ci, and it seems to get in trouble playing SD DVDs and even files from my Tivo. When the audio drops, I have to power cycle the receiver to get it back. The dropouts don't happen a lot, but even once a night is too much.



Yes, I have them with DD & DTS from my gear but they are very infrequent (once a week max).


----------



## PhoenixF15E

My Edge was bricked after trying to apply the 1.2v82 firmware. I was able to delete the old firmware, but was not able to successfully copy the new firmware. When I spoke to tech support, they suspected it was a corrupt boot loader and had to be fixed at the factory. I have a replacement Edge on the way.


I wanted to apply the new firmware since I was having problems with my PS3 sending LPCM to my receiver. When I started a movie I was only getting part of the audio; I usually would have the music from the soundtrack but no dialog. If I cycled power on my receiver, it would not handshake properly with the PS3, so I wanted to upgrade the firmware hoping it would solve my audio problem and provide hot plug for the Edge.


----------



## Joe741

Anybody ever had video and/or audio dropouts? Had 4 one second or less since mid-April, then tonight had 2. Both times (20 minutes into a 100 minute movie and 9 minutes into a 120 minute movie) the screen went black and audio was lost also, about 2 seconds later the tv recovered with the input indicator coming up along with the video and audio. As in the past I was able to rewind and successfully watch the blacked out section.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16470908
> 
> 
> Anybody ever had video and/or audio dropouts? Had 4 one second or less since mid-April, then tonight had 2. Both times (20 minutes into a 100 minute movie and 9 minutes into a 120 minute movie) the screen went black and audio was lost also, about 2 seconds later the tv recovered with the input indicator coming up along with the video and audio. As in the past I was able to rewind and successfully watch the blacked out section.



I was having them rather often with cable. I was attempting to feed my Marantz DV8400's audio to the EDGE via analog to have it go out the HDMI connection to my TV (a PRO-111FD). I also set the cable box (Scientific Atlanta) to output 1080i to eliminate the flicker when changing channels with differing resolutions. Everything was set up according to the manual, but I got no audio when playing a DVD, and the dropouts began with the cable. At that point, the cable box was connected via HDMI only; before, its analog outs fed the TV. They stopped when I reset the cable box output to Auto; I also reconnected the cable analog outs to the TV.


During this drama I had no issues with my BDP-09FD, which connects to the EDGE via HDMI, with the analog outs going direct to the stereo.


----------



## barrygordon

It is very important to name the source when discussing dropouts.


SA8300 boxes sometimes have an issue when having to do the scaling such as when they are set to output a single resolution. As a general rule the video processing capabilities of the Edge are superior to those of common DVR's.


At one time here in Merritt Island FL there was a problem with the head end putting out a valid 720p signal that the Edge, which is a little fussy, had trouble locking on to. That was the only time I disabled 720p out of the DVR.


The most common issues with BD dropouts turns out to be the disc itself. There have been numerous reports of "Twilight" being a significant offender and some have indicated that newer or replaced copies have been perfect.


Knowing a lot about DVDO and the Edge I tend to blame them last, but they are not entirely blameless.


The other key issue is the HDMI handshakes that must go on. The recent addition of hot plug signaling is an attempt to make this less of a problem.


----------



## Joe741

My source is an Oppo 970, it's the only source I have connected to the EDGE. Also, I never had a video drop with the 970 (2+ years) until I put the EDGE in the chain.


Edit:


Oppo to EDGE: HDMI (for video)

Coax (otherwise no DD5.1 or DTS)


EDGE to HDTV: HDMI


EDGE to AVR: Optical


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16472863
> 
> 
> My source is an Oppo 970, it's the only source I have connected to the EDGE. Also, I never had a video drop with the 970 (2+ years) until I put the EDGE in the chain.



Try changing the HDMI cable. That can make a difference even though it worked fine without the EDGE in the chain.


I guess I'm lucky I don't get any dropouts with my two EDGEs and twelve of my HDMI video sources connected to them.


----------



## Joe741

The HDMI cable connecting the Oppo to the EDGE was a new 3' monoprice 1.3a type, the old cable is connecting the EDGE to the HDTV. I have another 3 footer on order but I'm skeptical that that could be the problem???



Edit: If it was an HDMI cable problem why am I losing audio too, the audio is routed through separate digital cables???


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16470908
> 
> 
> Anybody ever had video and/or audio dropouts? Had 4 one second or less since mid-April, then tonight had 2. Both times (20 minutes into a 100 minute movie and 9 minutes into a 120 minute movie) the screen went black and audio was lost also, about 2 seconds later the tv recovered with the input indicator coming up along with the video and audio. As in the past I was able to rewind and successfully watch the blacked out section.



Not sure if this qualifies as a dropout, but sometimes my Edge will initially accept a video signal but then it will output a blue image. The menu will still come on screen. Sometimes I can just change inputs manually and then it will be fine but I've also had to unplug it for a few seconds and then it's fine. Sources are Comcast/Motorola DCT6200 cable box, LG LST3410A DVR, Sony BDPS550. Cable box and DVR are DVI out to Marantz SR8500, 8500 DVI>HDMI cable to Edge. Blu ray player HDMI to Edge, analog outs for sound. It's not the DVI>HDMI conversion because the same thing happens with the Sony as well. V1.0 FW which for the most part still works. 1.1 didn't work for me. I have downloaded V1.2 but haven't installed it yet.


----------



## jonm42

I'm running a FiOS high def DVR box into my Edge (V1.1 f/w), then out to a 40XBR2, all via HDMI. When playing back HD shows (and only HD), the aspect ratio is completely messed up, in that it looks like its trying to stretch vertically and people get tall, skinny and their heads cut off. I've made sure the FiOS box has the right output format (1080i) and the TV is set to map 1:1 pixels. I've also tried mucking with the aspect ration buttons on the remote to no avail. Any ideas or other settings to double check? Thanks!


----------



## peterrudy

I still have bitstream audio drop outs even after 1.2 FW, with Oppo's new BD player via Edge. I left the player in PCM setting. I still get green screen flashing with loud noise once in a while and have to power cycle the unit and change the source few times. I am sure it is a hand shake issue with HDMI. I will install 1.2.1 tonight and see what happens!


Peter


----------



## Tong Chia

One of the things that DVDO added to 1.2 is the ability to auto detect

the audio output (auto, spdif, video hdmi or audio hdmi)


I had a lot of trouble with the EDGE staying on the selected input until

I hard locked audio output to audio hdmi.


I have has no trouble since. LPCM, TrueHD and DTS HD-MA all work

with no dropouts.


The auto detect feature for audio output seem to cause more problems

that it solves, and would be something I can do without.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16470908
> 
> 
> Anybody ever had video and/or audio dropouts? Had 4 one second or less since mid-April, then tonight had 2. Both times (20 minutes into a 100 minute movie and 9 minutes into a 120 minute movie) the screen went black and audio was lost also, about 2 seconds later the tv recovered with the input indicator coming up along with the video and audio. As in the past I was able to rewind and successfully watch the blacked out section.



I have experienced this as well with my oppo 970--just last night. complete blackout for 4 seconds. newest firmware.


can you play 88.2kHz material or greater from your oppo 970 to the EDGE and have it remain at that sample rate? Mine always gets knocked down to 44.1kHz.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/16479089
> 
> 
> I have experienced this as well with my oppo 970--just last night. complete blackout for 4 seconds. newest firmware.



4 seconds of video, audio or both?



> Quote:
> can you play 88.2kHz material or greater from your oppo 970 to the EDGE and have it remain at that sample rate? Mine always gets knocked down to 44.1kHz.



I only use my 970 for DVD movies? No SACD, DVD-A or CDs.


EDIT: Also, how do you have your 970 connected to the EDGE? I can't get DD5.1 or DTS to work when using HDMI only so I'M running coax for audio.


----------



## Joe741

Had 0 video dropouts Saturday (3.5hrs. use) but 2 Sunday (6 hrs. total use). Waiting on a new HDMI cable.


----------



## Blacklac

I would love to see motion interpolation added as a feature, if it is possible. If it had 3 or 4 levels, like we see in displays, that would be great.


----------



## Gary J

Are you talking about something different than this? -


"Precision Deinterlacing features five-field motion-adaptive deinterlacing and edge-adaptive processing for video sources, along with advanced cadence detection for film and animation sources."


----------



## DonoMan

I thought he meant frame interpolation?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16480426
> 
> 
> 4 seconds of video, audio or both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use my 970 for DVD movies? No SACD, DVD-A or CDs.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, how do you have your 970 connected to the EDGE? I can't get DD5.1 or DTS to work when using HDMI only so I'M running coax for audio.



4 seconds of complete black-no audio, no video.


No SACD or DVD-A? You're under-utilizing that 970!










I run it via HDMI to my receiver, and the receiver to the EDGE via HDMI. I get all audio formats with proper sample rates this way.


Though I don't use it like this--direct to EDGE worked for DD5.1 and DTS, but no sample rates > 48kHz.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

I have tried 2 different 2M HDMI cables from BCI (Shaw Cable) and also a Microsoft Xbox 360 cable. Both are causing issues from my PS3 to my Edge. I used a monster cable from my HD DVD player and it works perfectly?


The most confusing issue...


With the microsoft cable I can watch 1080p/24fps movies but as soon as the movie is ejected the dashboard is not displayed? How does the cable pass 1080p/24fps with DTS MA, but not the PS3 dashboard?


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/16484373
> 
> 
> 4 seconds of complete black-no audio, no video.



Good for me, I'm not alone. Bad for you.











> Quote:
> No SACD or DVD-A? You're under-utilizing that 970!



Now with the EDGE I'd go back to my old Pioneer (480i only) if it weren't for the horrible layer change.


----------



## Murilo

I have a question for those who game on the edge, does the edge provide better results then the 360 scaling it.


Or some games for ps3.



I am actually very pleased with the 360 outputting 1080p, it looks really good, and games that allow 1080p output like mlb the show on ps3 also look great.


Im wondering if people see an upgrade using the edge. I do find it difficult that there maybe one, due to it cutting down on processing for game mode to lower delay.


But I thought I would ask, I hope i can get an honest answer.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16484837
> 
> 
> I have tried 2 different 2M HDMI cables from BCI (Shaw Cable) and also a Microsoft Xbox 360 cable. Both are causing issues from my PS3 to my Edge. I used a monster cable from my HD DVD player and it works perfectly?
> 
> 
> The most confusing issue...
> 
> 
> With the microsoft cable I can watch 1080p/24fps movies but as soon as the movie is ejected the dashboard is not displayed? How does the cable pass 1080p/24fps with DTS MA, but not the PS3 dashboard?



I am baffled...


I think I have narrowed it down to the Edge's settings and not the cables. When I use an input that I have not setup input like HDMI 5, I get different results than on HDMI 1-3 where I have set PrEP, Mos. NR, etc.


I guess I will be spending another few hours figuring out the cause of this.


It is so weird how it sometimes plays discs but then the PS3 doesn't display the dashboard, then it will show the dashboard and not discs. I thought PrEP was the issue, I was 99% sure, now I am not so sure again.


My HD DVD player connected via 1M HDMI 400 series works great, when I use that input on the Edge (HDMI 1) with monster, it worked. I just got back from the store with a new monster cable and in HDMI 2 it didn't work 100%? So it must be the input settings right?


It must be settings? or Maybe a combination of certain settings with differing cable issues?


I have been at this for 9-10 hours and have talked to Larry for 15-20 minutes as well.


Eliminating certain causes and then trying to determine the real issue has been a real pain!


Has anyone else has issues with a PS3 to Edge? Any input?


----------



## dlm10541

I assume you tried the PS-3 on HDMI 1 with the same cable that works fine with DVD?


Does you cable box work OK.


If cable and DVD both work on any HDMI input then finger is pointed at PS3


I have had no problems with PS3 on any input.


Good luck


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16488110
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> I have had no problems with ps3 on any input...........



+1


----------



## tke743

Do you think they will ever turn on "Progressive Cadence Detection" on the Edge? I love my Edge, but that would make it unbeatable.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tke743* /forum/post/16489253
> 
> 
> Doy you think they will ever turn on "Progressive Cadence Detection" on the Edge? I love my Edge, but that would make it unbeatable.



Isn't it already "on"


Look at features in first post of this thread


----------



## Hyrax

Does anybody know if the Edge would cause everything we view to be too dark. It seems as though I need to up the brightness and lower the contrast to get the same results I had before we got the EDGE. Note that it could have been my receiver that was once messing everything up and I'm getting a better signal now.


Also, how does one set the brightness, contrast, and such for a HDTV box (TivoHD)? I'm going to try uploading some test patterns to the Tivo, but wonder if there is a better method.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16490638
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the Edge would cause everything we view to be too dark. It seems as though I need to up the brightness and lower the contrast to get the same results I had before we got the EDGE. Note that it could have been my receiver that was once messing everything up and I'm getting a better signal now.
> 
> 
> Also, how does one set the brightness, contrast, and such for a HDTV box (TivoHD)? I'm going to try uploading some test patterns to the Tivo, but wonder if there is a better method.



The Edge output should be 'right on the money'. You should use the Edge patterns and adjust your display to match Edge. My TiVo S3 is also 'on the money' so no adjustment in Edge should be required.


----------



## Murilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/16486250
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who game on the edge, does the edge provide better results then the 360 scaling it.
> 
> 
> Or some games for ps3.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually very pleased with the 360 outputting 1080p, it looks really good, and games that allow 1080p output like mlb the show on ps3 also look great.
> 
> 
> Im wondering if people see an upgrade in pq, using the edge. I do find it difficult that there maybe an upgrade in pq since the edge is cutting down on processing for game mode to lower delay.
> 
> 
> But I thought I would ask, I hope i can get an honest answer.




Any gamers can you help answer the above?


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/16494780
> 
> 
> Any gamers can you help answer the above?



Well, I know with the PS3 that most of the games are 720p so to have every game upscaled to 1080p is sweet. I also had my edge off the PS3 for a week and I swear panning around in the game wasn't as smooth. It could have been my imagination though.










Tom


----------



## aaronwt

I always let the 360 output 1080P for the games.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16495465
> 
> 
> I always let the 360 output 1080P for the games.



the 360 can upscale games to 1080p? I think the PS3 only does it for movies.


----------



## DaMavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16495886
> 
> 
> the 360 can upscale games to 1080p? I think the PS3 only does it for movies.



It's up to the individual game developer on the PS3 if they use the PS3 CPU resources to support 1080i/p. Many games do (Killzone 2, MLB 2009, 2K sports games etc.) support 1080, but a lot of others don't (Madden, Little Big Planet etc.). Basically the PS3 doesn't offer specific hardware to do the upscaling like the 360 does so the games vary depending on what the developer had resources to do and if they felt 1080 was worth taking the development time to support.


As someone using their PS3 on a 1080i CRT that has influenced whether or not I purchase a lot of games as it has to be a really good game to justify living with 480p. I'm hoping my Edge (which should arrive today







) changes that though...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16495886
> 
> 
> the 360 can upscale games to 1080p? I think the PS3 only does it for movies.



You set the output on the 360 and that is what comes out for everything. UNlike the PS3 which is all over the place for output resolutions.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16497346
> 
> 
> You set the output on the 360 and that is what comes out for everything. UNlike the PS3 which is all over the place for output resolutions.



You make it sound as though the PS3 not scaling games (or SD DVDs) is a bad solution. I happen to think it a superior solution since it passes the original resolution and you can scale it with your TV (or Video Processor if you own one). People with bad TV video processing may not like this approach, but I never minded it even before I bought the Edge.


I've yet to play games with the PS3 since I got the EDGE, but will try to do so tonight.


----------



## Munkeung

Hi all,


I've been trying to catch up. I had serious audio dropout using FW 1.1 with every source on my Denon 2809ci and went back to FW1.0.


It seems like FW 1.2 does not play nice with Denon receivers, is that the general consensus?


----------



## DaMavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16497443
> 
> 
> You make it sound as though the PS3 not scaling games (or SD DVDs) is a bad solution. I happen to think it a superior solution since it passes the original resolution and you can scale it with your TV (or Video Processor if you own one).



If you have a TV that doesn't support 720p input, it's not the best solution. If you presume everyone w/a PS3 has a newer HDTV that supports 720p, it's fine. FWIW, the PS3 is the only HD source I've had in my system that will not upconvert 720p material to 1080. Overall it's still a great value and I don't regret the purchase, but it's a non-trivial shortcoming for those of us using 1080i CRTs...


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaMavs* /forum/post/16498555
> 
> 
> If you have a TV that doesn't support 720p input, it's not the best solution. If you presume everyone w/a PS3 has a newer HDTV that supports 720p, it's fine. FWIW, the PS3 is the only HD source I've had in my system that will not upconvert 720p material to 1080. Overall it's still a great value and I don't regret the purchase, but it's a non-trivial shortcoming for those of us using 1080i CRTs...



Good point!


However, I thought that a dedicated video processor would do a much better job of scaling 720p to 1080i/p than any gaming console could ever do. So those of use lucky enough to be able to afford a PS3+Edge should be getting superior video.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16497443
> 
> 
> You make it sound as though the PS3 not scaling games (or SD DVDs) is a bad solution. I happen to think it a superior solution since it passes the original resolution and you can scale it with your TV (or Video Processor if you own one). People with bad TV video processing may not like this approach, but I never minded it even before I bought the Edge.
> 
> 
> I've yet to play games with the PS3 since I got the EDGE, but will try to do so tonight.



Well for scaling games, it would be ideal to do it in the game system since it will have less of a delay(or at least the potential to have less) than using an external processor. For other viewing I agree an external processor like the EDGE would be the best.


----------



## savefarris

anyone here have the Oppo BDP-83?

i just got mine today, hooked it up and set to bitstream, it is not passing any of the advanced audio, like true HD or DTS HD MA. DD or DTS work perfectly fine but none of the new codecs.

i have tried it with 3 different disks all with same result (wall e, dark knight, hancock)

also having some issues with my popcorn hour passing HD MA, but not true HD.

i have seen a few posts about not passing HD audio, i am on firmware 1.2


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/16499405
> 
> 
> anyone here have the Oppo BDP-83?
> 
> i just got mine today, hooked it up and set to bitstream, it is not passing any of the advanced audio, like true HD or DTS HD MA. DD or DTS work perfectly fine but none of the new codecs.
> 
> i have tried it with 3 different disks all with same result (wall e, dark knight, hancock)
> 
> also having some issues with my popcorn hour passing HD MA, but not true HD.
> 
> i have seen a few posts about not passing HD audio, i am on firmware 1.2




Yup.... DTS-MA works fine for me.... Havent tried True HD. Im on 1.2 Build 76.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/16499405
> 
> 
> anyone here have the Oppo BDP-83?
> 
> i just got mine today, hooked it up and set to bitstream, it is not passing any of the advanced audio, like true HD or DTS HD MA. DD or DTS work perfectly fine but none of the new codecs.
> 
> i have tried it with 3 different disks all with same result (wall e, dark knight, hancock)
> 
> also having some issues with my popcorn hour passing HD MA, but not true HD.
> 
> i have seen a few posts about not passing HD audio, i am on firmware 1.2



Stuck in Transformers and True HD works fine too....


Video out of Edge is straight to my display. Audio out of Edge is straight to an Onkyo 875.


----------



## savefarris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16499607
> 
> 
> Stuck in Transformers and True HD works fine too....
> 
> 
> Video out of Edge is straight to my display. Audio out of Edge is straight to an Onkyo 875.



thanks, mine is set up the same way, video out of edge straight to my display and audio out of edge straight to denon 3808. im also on build 76.

i will play around with it more when i get home, but thanks for confirming that it is working fine for you


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/16499674
> 
> 
> thanks, mine is set up the same way, video out of edge straight to my display and audio out of edge straight to denon 3808. im also on build 76.
> 
> i will play around with it more when i get home, but thanks for confirming that it is working fine for you



I have the 83 and have the same problem of not passing the lossless formats. If I cycle my AVR power it sometimes works. Larry at Anchor Bay can reproduce the problem and says they are working on it. Please contact Larry and let him know?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## savefarris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16500013
> 
> 
> I have the 83 and have the same problem of not passing the lossless formats. If I cycle my AVR power it sometimes works. Larry at Anchor Bay can reproduce the problem and says they are working on it. Please contact Larry and let him know?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



thanks Tom, i will write Larry now. until they get a fix i have the 83 to the denon and then the denon to the edge.


Brandon


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/16501097
> 
> 
> thanks Tom, i will write Larry now. until they get a fix i have the 83 to the denon and then the denon to the edge.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Or, you can Let the 83 decode and send LPCM to the Edge, which is what I'm doing until a fix is available.


----------



## rwestley

I also have an Oppo 83 and the Edge and I have been able to pass the advanced Codecs through the Edge to my Onkyo 606 using bitstream with no problem with the latest firmware. I am going from the 83-to the Edge. The output I am using contains both Audio and Video. (I did not use the audio only output to go to the Onkyo.) I am using source direct from the 83. The advanced codecs show up on the Onkyo display with no problem. Have any of the members with this issue used the combo Audio/Video output from the Edge to see if the problem is still there?


----------



## LMDA1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16484837
> 
> 
> I have tried 2 different 2M HDMI cables from BCI (Shaw Cable) and also a Microsoft Xbox 360 cable. Both are causing issues from my PS3 to my Edge. I used a monster cable from my HD DVD player and it works perfectly?
> 
> 
> The most confusing issue...
> 
> 
> With the microsoft cable I can watch 1080p/24fps movies but as soon as the movie is ejected the dashboard is not displayed? How does the cable pass 1080p/24fps with DTS MA, but not the PS3 dashboard?



Are you seeing the behavior if you bypass the Edge into the same display input ? What display are you using ?


----------



## hdblu

Hi All


I think this has been asked before can the EGDE pass TrueHD & Master Audio trough LPCM trough the EDGE and in to the receiver, I don't have Bitstream yet and most likely not for a long time all of my decoding is in the player.


And some people said it does not pass trough are there right or what.


Does the New firmware v1.2 work know

Thanks


----------



## savefarris

it passes fine with LPCM, some, including myself are having trouble with bitstream, but i dont remember anyone have difficulty with PCM


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/16507308
> 
> 
> it passes fine with LPCM, some, including myself are having trouble with bitstream, but i dont remember anyone have difficulty with PCM



Thanks


Are you saying LPCM 5.1 from TrueHD and DTS Master audio if so Am buying one.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes 7.1 LPCM goes through fine from my PS3. And 7.1 bitstreaming too from my BD35 and XA2.


----------



## hdblu

I have a BD10A Blu-ray Player and a 550 sony player that has all internal decoding and my Receiver only has LPCM 5.1 No HD Bitstream and I will not be updating my receiver for a long time.


So do you think it will be a step up in Picture quality for my setup I have

Panasonic AX200 with an anamorphic lens 12ft screen, one thing about that would it be better to do the V-Fit in the EDGE or the Projector.

My receiver is a Onkyo 803

My Blu-ray player is what I said, so do you think it a step up for my setup. I do get a bit of jagged edges If I turn down my sharpness they sort of go but then the Picture look fuzzy. I only watch 100% Blu-Ray


So if I got one I would be inputting 1080p trough and the EDGE will pull it apart and put it back together and output in in 1080p in better Quality is this right.



What firmware are you using.


Thanks


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16507359
> 
> 
> 
> So if I got one I would be inputting 1080p trough and the EDGE will pull it apart and put it back together and output in in 1080p in better Quality is this right.



Blu-ray 1080p will show little if any improvement, certainly not enough to justify the cost of the Edge for most people.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16508509
> 
> 
> Blu-ray 1080p will show little if any improvement, certainly not enough to justify the cost of the Edge for most people.



Thanks


I might not buy one now How big of an improvement is it for DVD


----------



## Gary J

I was responding to your statement "I only watch 100% Blu-Ray". There is considerable improvement for SD DVD.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16508610
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> I might not buy one now How big of an improvement is it for DVD



I agree with Gary on BluRay.


SD-DVD is where it shines. With a 12 ft screen you would probably see improvement. However the best plan is to buy one with return priveleges to see for your self.


We all have different setups and therefor opinions are just that.


----------



## aaronwt

The EDGE is also an excellent entertainment hub. with a few HDMI switches it's easy to route everything through it. I route 10 video sources through my main Edge unit.

The only device not routed through is my OPPO 980 because the EDGE doesn't pass through DSD over HDMI.


----------



## ghislain

Have not got an Edge (yet) but I was wondering if anyone here could elaborate on the combination of an Edge with a Sigma Design SMP 863x based device as these become ever more popular.

Lots of NMT's are using these and I have seen them appearing in some of the latest Sat receivers as well (I happen to be looking for a HD sat receiver).

How does the Edge fare against (with) these?


----------



## johnnyb05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/16486250
> 
> 
> I have a question for those who game on the edge, does the edge provide better results then the 360 scaling it.
> 
> 
> Or some games for ps3.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually very pleased with the 360 outputting 1080p, it looks really good, and games that allow 1080p output like mlb the show on ps3 also look great.
> 
> 
> Im wondering if people see an upgrade using the edge. I do find it difficult that there maybe one, due to it cutting down on processing for game mode to lower delay.
> 
> 
> But I thought I would ask, I hope i can get an honest answer.



on my xbox 360 with gears of war 1 which is 1080i, i let the edge convert to 1080p. i think it looks better then if the xbox upconverts. on my pioneer 600m i see a difference.


----------



## johnnyb05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16499215
> 
> 
> Well for scaling games, it would be ideal to do it in the game system since it will have less of a delay(or at least the potential to have less) than using an external processor. For other viewing I agree an external processor like the EDGE would be the best.



why would it be slower if edge did the 1080i to 1080p. the game console has to do the same thing 1080i to 1080p. there should be the same delay if there is one.


----------



## alex_nc

Want to connect Mac Mini to HDTV, and wanted to know if the DVDO EDGE stores the EDID information, to fool the computer to thinking that it always is connected to a source?


----------



## Frank Derks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex_nc* /forum/post/16510321
> 
> 
> Want to connect Mac Mini to HDTV, and wanted to know if the DVDO EDGE stores the EDID information, to fool the computer to thinking that it always is connected to a source?



No.


----------



## alex_nc

Can the DVDO Edge upscale independently on horizontally / vertical axis and then 'remember' the setting for next time that specific HDMI input is selected without having to renegotiate across the HDMI link to get the EDID information?


In other words, can I set and forget regardless of EDID?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex_nc* /forum/post/16511146
> 
> 
> Can the DVDO Edge upscale independently on horizontally / vertical axis and then 'remember' the setting for next time that specific HDMI input is selected without having to renegotiate across the HDMI link to get the EDID information?
> 
> 
> In other words, can I set and forget regardless of EDID?



Yes the Edge can zoom vertically and horizontally separately and those settings will be permanent for whatever input you make those adjustments to.


As an example some of the older content on the SciFi channel (old SG-1 etc) were originally broadcast in a letter-box format for 4x3 tv's. So rather than watch them in a small window in the center of my screen via HDMI I ran a set of component/toslink connections from my HD-DVD player to one of the inputs on my Edge. Then I set up that input to zoom the horizontal and vertical ~31% so that the broadcast now completely fills the screen. In that way whenever a program is being watched that is in that format I simply switch to the Component-1 input and it is already setup to expand that type of programing.


In my case I zoom the image the same amount (%) horizontally and vertically, but those settings could be set to different values if your situation required it.


----------



## jonm42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonm42* /forum/post/16478612
> 
> 
> I'm running a FiOS high def DVR box into my Edge (V1.1 f/w), then out to a 40XBR2, all via HDMI. When playing back HD shows (and only HD), the aspect ratio is completely messed up, in that it looks like its trying to stretch vertically and people get tall, skinny and their heads cut off. I've made sure the FiOS box has the right output format (1080i) and the TV is set to map 1:1 pixels. I've also tried mucking with the aspect ration buttons on the remote to no avail. Any ideas or other settings to double check? Thanks!



Anyone? This makes watching HD content rather, shall we say, yuk? Really appreciate some insights. And thank you.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonm42* /forum/post/16512274
> 
> 
> Anyone? This makes watching HD content rather, shall we say, yuk? Really appreciate some insights. And thank you.



When you set up the Edge what format did you tell it to use?


There are several selections 16:9, 4:3, etc... which is yours on and have you tried all the options.


This setting will be remembered for all images coming in through the selected input when you choose one. Remember you must choose an output format for each input individually.


----------



## ant12179




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16500013
> 
> 
> I have the 83 and have the same problem of not passing the lossless formats. If I cycle my AVR power it sometimes works. Larry at Anchor Bay can reproduce the problem and says they are working on it. Please contact Larry and let him know?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



Does Larry know it's not just the Denon? I have the same problem with the yamaha vx1800.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/16511224
> 
> 
> Yes the Edge can zoom vertically and horizontally separately and those settings will be permanent for whatever input you make those adjustments to.
> 
> 
> As an example some of the older content on the SciFi channel (old SG-1 etc) were originally broadcast in a letter-box format for 4x3 tv's. So rather than watch them in a small window in the center of my screen via HDMI I ran a set of component/toslink connections from my HD-DVD player to one of the inputs on my Edge. Then I set up that input to zoom the horizontal and vertical ~31% so that the broadcast now completely fills the screen. In that way whenever a program is being watched that is in that format I simply switch to the Component-1 input and it is already setup to expand that type of programing.
> 
> 
> In my case I zoom the image the same amount (%) horizontally and vertically, but those settings could be set to different values if your situation required it.



Why not just zoom the HDMI input. All my connections are HDMI. I do the same thing with content like that. I use the zoom function to zoom everything proportionally to fill the screen. No need for a set of analog cables to be used.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant12179* /forum/post/16513085
> 
> 
> Does Larry know it's not just the Denon? I have the same problem with the yamaha vx1800.



I also have a RX-V1800, its not AVR specific.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16513345
> 
> 
> Why not just zoom the HDMI input. All my connections are HDMI. I do the same thing with content like that. I use the zoom function to zoom everything proportionally to fill the screen. No need for a set of analog cables to be used.



Because I am using the HDMI connection out of the HD-DVR to watch everything that is broadcast in 16x9 format... the DVR only has a single HDMI output so by using the Component outputs for the letterboxed shows I can quickly switch back and forth without having to go into settings and adjust the zoom up and down every time Sci-Fi channel shows a program in different formats......


Just works better for us lazy people.........


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/16513608
> 
> 
> Because I am using the HDMI connection out of the HD-DVR to watch everything that is broadcast in 16x9 format... the DVR only has a single HDMI output so by using the Component outputs for the letterboxed shows I can quickly switch back and forth without having to go into settings and adjust the zoom up and down every time Sci-Fi channel shows a program in different formats......
> 
> 
> Just works better for us lazy people.........



I'm lazy too but I refuse to deal with analog any more. I only have one device that outputs analog(a vcr/dvd recorder combo) and that is for my girlfriend so she can watch her old Taebo tapes when she exercises and burn her Lifetime shows that I record on the TiVoHD in that room.

You could also get an HDMI splitter. I use a couple with a couple of sources connected to my main EDGE. For me I love HDMI because of just needing one cable for audio and video


EDIT: well I guess I am dealing with analog agin since I got this HAVA Platinum HD. But it's also so my girlfriend can watch her Lifetime shows remotely and check the guide and do all the scheduling.

She only has OTA and DSL. Even though she can get FIOS she doesn't want to get it, even though it would cost her the same to get the triple play from FIOS(or even Comcast) than what she is paying now for DSL and home phone service.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16513763
> 
> 
> I'm lazy too but I refuse to deal with analog any more.



With D* (and other TV feeds), there's no difference between HDMI and component/toslink.


----------



## Tong Chia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/16509906
> 
> 
> Have not got an Edge (yet) but I was wondering if anyone here could elaborate on the combination of an Edge with a Sigma Design SMP 863x based device as these become ever more popular.
> 
> Lots of NMT's are using these and I have seen them appearing in some of the latest Sat receivers as well (I happen to be looking for a HD sat receiver).
> 
> How does the Edge fare against (with) these?



Works quite well. I have the HDX-1000 NMT. Passes TrueHD, DTS-HDMA

thru the Edge with no problems.


NMTs allow some flexibility in the frame rates eg 24p material is output as 24p

so the EDGE does the frame rate conversion.


The only downside is the NMT insists on doing the scaling, not bad but

pales in comparison to the Edge.


----------



## ghislain

^^^

So basically, as far as pq improvement is concerned putting an Edge in the chain would not bring any substantial added value?


----------



## hdblu

Would anyone know of can you stretch it out a tiny bit in small step horizontal on the EDGE.


I bought a anamorphic lens about 5 weeks ago and it has a little squeeze, I do not know if it is the lens or the Projector when I apply the V-FIT I would like to open it out a tiny bit Horizontal.


Would the EDGE do a better job with the V-fit then my Projector would or would it make no different.


My PJ is a Panasonic AX200


Thanks


----------



## Tong Chia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/16514876
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> So basically, as far as pq improvement is concerned putting an Edge in the chain would not bring any substantial added value?



Correct.


I have a Panasonic plasma with their oddball 1366x768 resolution

so it helps as the NMT is limited to 480/576,720 and 1080 via HDMI.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tong Chia* /forum/post/16516285
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic plasma with their oddball 1366x768 resolution
> 
> so it helps as the NMT is limited to 480/576,720 and 1080 via HDMI.



Odd-ball though it may be, my Panasonic Plasma accepts native rate (1366x768) via DVI and not via HDMI. The Edge EDID worked perfectly and locked onto dot by dot mode.


Looked great too.


- Rich


----------



## prepress

I just installed new firmware, 1.21 build 0.82. We'll see if it helps the audio issue I was having.


----------



## Gary J

Does it matter unless you happen to have a 1366x768 source?


----------



## Joe741

A few days ago I mentioned the video and audio dropouts I was having with an Oppo 970, well I turned off PREP in the EDGE and set the 970 to output 480i and haven't experienced any dropouts since/yet.


Edit: Oh well, had one tonight (5-25-09).


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16516644
> 
> 
> Does it matter unless you happen to have a 1366x768 source?



Yes. The best scaler should do the job and the source should be scaled once for best results.


- Rich


----------



## Tong Chia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/16516685
> 
> 
> Yes. The best scaler should do the job and the source should be scaled once for best results.
> 
> 
> - Rich



It is a little different with an NMT, which is designed to play material

with arbitrary resolutions between QSIF (320x200) and 1080p and it

has to output a known resolution. Source direct is not workable

in this instance


Double scaling is unavoidable if the native resolution of the display is

not one that the NMT supports.


The box is built to a price so it is unlikely it will support the output flexibility

we see with scalers like the EDGE


----------



## Ray Collins

Will the EDGE help my TH65PZ850U handle standard definition from my comcast box?


Ray


BUMP


----------



## Jerrym303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *savefarris* /forum/post/16507308
> 
> 
> it passes fine with LPCM, some, including myself are having trouble with bitstream, but i dont remember anyone have difficulty with PCM



I just verified that I have the birate problem. LPCM is fine


BDP-83 to Yamaha RX-V3800 works fine


BDP-83 to Edge to Yamaha RX-V3800 get constant shorrt audio dropouts when passing bitstream from the BDP-83


I am running V 1.10 build 66


----------



## DiCecco

I have my OPPO bd83 to Edge, audio out to Onkyo885 and video to Optoma HD80 and I have not had one drop out audio or video on the first six Blu-rays I have watched. I am running the newest firmware with the Edge. I have OPPO bd83 set to source direct and audio to bitstream and all audio formats are being passed to Onky885( dloby tru hd and DTS-hd master audio). It looks like the Edge works well with Onkyo products such as mine 885 .


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16488110
> 
> 
> I assume you tried the PS-3 on HDMI 1 with the same cable that works fine with DVD?
> 
> 
> Does you cable box work OK.
> 
> 
> If cable and DVD both work on any HDMI input then finger is pointed at PS3
> 
> 
> I have had no problems with PS3 on any input.
> 
> 
> Good luck



The PS3 works fine on HDMI input 4? HD DVD works on HDMI 1? But the PS3 doesn't work properly on HDMI 2. If I utilize "safe mode" I have been able to get it to receive a signal and then if I turn "safe mode" off I can continue to watch. Once the movie is over and I go back to the PS3 dashboard I get audio only again? I am $%^&*'d!


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16490638
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the Edge would cause everything we view to be too dark. It seems as though I need to up the brightness and lower the contrast to get the same results I had before we got the EDGE.



I have noticed that the edge darkens things as well. I have been using "cinema 3" (which is brighter) rather than "Cinema 1" on my Panasonic PT-AE3000U until I can calibrate things.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LMDA1* /forum/post/16502451
> 
> 
> Are you seeing the behavior if you bypass the Edge into the same display input ? What display are you using ?



No I do not have the same problem if I bypass the edge and go directly to my Panasonic PT-Ae3000U. It also doesn't happen on all of the edge's inputs? I just swapped cables again and HDMI input 2 still is messed.


----------



## dlm10541

Everyones setup is different with potentilly different results but I recenly had my new Kuro ISF calibrated. At the end he checked the inputs through the Edge and they were right on the money.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16519318
> 
> 
> No I do not have the same problem if I bypass the edge and go directly to my Panasonic PT-Ae3000U. It also doesn't happen on all of the edge's inputs? I just swapped cables again and HDMI input 2 still is messed.



Do other devices work on HDMI 2? If not maybe a bad connector on the Edge.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/16513608
> 
> 
> Because I am using the HDMI connection out of the HD-DVR to watch everything that is broadcast in 16x9 format... the DVR only has a single HDMI output so by using the Component outputs for the letterboxed shows I can quickly switch back and forth without having to go into settings and adjust the zoom up and down every time Sci-Fi channel shows a program in different formats......
> 
> 
> Just works better for us lazy people.........



I like your solution. Nice thinking. As for the analog argument, component video will look just as good as HDMI from a HDTV set-top box that outputs 1080i or 720p. HDMI is fantastic but always necessary and often overrated when compared to component for non 1080p signals.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16519342
> 
> 
> Do other devices work on HDMI 2? If not maybe a bad connector on the Edge.



I will check that...


----------



## hdblu

How much Info does the EDGE tell you when you press the INFO button on remote.


I also found this but it a different language.

http://www.cine4home.de/tests/sonsti...-Edge-Test.htm


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16385144
> 
> 
> Here's a question. I have reconnected my DV8400 for use with "quickie" DVD watchingthat is, without firing up the main rig. Both video and audio of the DV8400 go through the Edge to the TV (PRO-111FD). In the Edge menu, I've selected stereo for input and the audio is out via the HDMI audio/video connection to the TV. It's set up according to the manual, but get no sound.
> 
> 
> I double-checked the DV8400 settings since it was unplugged for awhile, thinking maybe something was reset there, but no go. Could it be because the cable box audio is connected to the 111 analog inputs associated with the HDMI input the Edge is using? I'm going to try that one and see, but meantime, should I get a Zektor or something?



Update: I've updated the firmware to 1.21 (82), and tried again. _Still no sound_, whether the DV8400 analog outs went through the EDGE or direct to the associated input on the display. This is strange.


The one thing I haven't tried yet is to switch the cable box to Component input rather than HDMI or disconnect it completely to see if things change. Since it's always on the EDGE sees a signal from it, even if nothing is being watched. I've now connected a BDP-83 using HDMI to the EDGE and there's no problem with sound. If changing the cable box status doesn't work, then perhaps I have a defective unit.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16519278
> 
> 
> The PS3 works fine on HDMI input 4? HD DVD works on HDMI 1? But the PS3 doesn't work properly on HDMI 2. If I utilize "safe mode" I have been able to get it to receive a signal and then if I turn "safe mode" off I can continue to watch. Once the movie is over and I go back to the PS3 dashboard I get audio only again? I am $%^&*'d!



Either see if you can get the EDGE repaired under warranty, or don't use the PS3 on HDMI 2. If everything else works fine with input 2, Just make sure you don't use it with the PS3. A very simple solution.


I use the Port savers that Monoprice sells. I currently use several dozen HDMI cables with my devices and the first thing I do when I get a new HDMI device is to plug a port saver into the HDMI port. That way, when I change things around, the connections aren't made on the devcies HDMI port but on the port saver. That way if anything is going to be damaged, it's the port saver which is only around $3 each to replace.


----------



## Stew4msu

Weird problem with my Edge yesterday.


Was watching TV and all was fine. Started to watch a recording from my DVR and the picture was very strange. The only way to describe it is that it looked just like the movie "A Scanner Darkly". Like someone had painted over the film with swirling colors. I thought it was the recording, but then realized it was like that even when I switched to live.

So, I assumed it was the DVR. After ruling out the DVR, I figured it was the TV. After ruling out the TV, that left the edge.


Turned the edge off for a few minutes, then back on and all was fine. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## detroit1

the uncompressed Audio from Blu-Ray is supposed to work thru the HDMI audio output from the edge. You can't get full uncompressed audio from coax or optical

I have the edge and have not used the HDMI audio only output yet because my NAD Recevier cannot decode the uncompressed sound but when I do get a pre-amp that handles that; you should be able to set the blu-ray player to pass-thru and send the audio from the EDGE to the receiver or pre-amp via HDMI and get the full Dolby TrueHD, etc


that is what the HDMI audio only out put is for; otherwise there would be no use for it; you can get regular DD 5.1 or DTS from Coax or optical


the HDMI output on the EDGE is a critical feature for letting people get uncompressed sound


----------



## Ray Collins

Is anyone using an EDGE with a Panasonic TH65PZ850? If so how does the Standard Definition from your STB look compared to the video processing being done by the Panasonic?


Ray


----------



## BruteForce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16528570
> 
> 
> Weird problem with my Edge yesterday.
> 
> 
> Was watching TV and all was fine. Started to watch a recording from my DVR and the picture was very strange. The only way to describe it is that it looked just like the movie "A Scanner Darkly". Like someone had painted over the film with swirling colors. I thought it was the recording, but then realized it was like that even when I switched to live.
> 
> So, I assumed it was the DVR. After ruling out the DVR, I figured it was the TV. After ruling out the TV, that left the edge.
> 
> 
> Turned the edge off for a few minutes, then back on and all was fine. Haven't seen it since.



I had the same thing happen the other day. Left the room while watching live TV through DTV HDDVR > Edge > Mits WDY65. Came back a while later and the screen was as you describe. Shut off the whole system and restarted and all was well again.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray Collins* /forum/post/16529193
> 
> 
> Is anyone using an EDGE with a Panasonic TH65PZ850? If so how does the Standard Definition from your STB look compared to the video processing being done ny the Panasonic?
> 
> 
> Ray



I have the same Panasonic, different size, and SD cable STB looks worse with the Edge than without it as I have detailed in this thread a few times.


----------



## Ray Collins

Thanks for the reply Gary. That is very disappointing; I just installed an Oppo BD83 and was hoping the EDGEwould give similar results with SD cable signals that I am getting with SD DVD's from the BD83. Is there another video processor that will give me the results that I want or is it a Panasonic problem?


Ray


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray Collins* /forum/post/16529633
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Gary. That is very disappointing; I just installed an Oppo BD83 and was hoping the EDGEwould give similar results with SD cable signals that I am getting with SD DVD's from the BD83. Is there another video processor that will give me the results that I want or is it a Panasonic problem?
> 
> 
> Ray



I knew you were going to make me look this up.







It's not a Panasonic problem at all. In fact the Panasonic processing does quite well. Here is one of the posts.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16335129
> 
> 
> 
> Time Warner Cable SA 8300HD cable box
> 
> Every setting under the sun.
> 
> 
> I was told the Panasonic plasma has it own internal processing which works well on it's own but not in combination with _any_ processing applied by the Edge. I suppose I could go find the original thread on the Edge beta forum but not sure it would be a good idea to re-post it here.


----------



## Hyrax

Gary-

Is there a reason as to why the Edge doesn't convert SD material well for the TH65PZ850 but does a better job with other TVs/Projectors? I'm not trolling; I'm just curious.


----------



## Ray Collins

"Gary-

Is there a reason as to why the Edge doesn't convert SD material well for the TH65PZ850 but does a better job with other TVs/Projectors? I'm not trolling; I'm just curious."


I also am curious; is this something Anchor Bay is aware of and is working on?


What is "trolling", other than from a boat?


Ray


----------



## Gary J

It's part the Panasonic does well with SD processing and part nothing does that well with overly compressed broadcast SD TV. The Edge does do well with SD DVD. That is it's sweet spot IMO.


----------



## Ray Collins

Thanks...and trolling?


----------



## TKNice

trolling or a "troll" usually refers to someone that doesn't have an interest in the discussion at hand yet they post anyway, usually to get people fired up about something.


At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## Ray Collins

Thanks for the definition. I have seen the term used on other threads but didn't know exactly what it meant.


Ray


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16530516
> 
> 
> trolling or a "troll" usually refers to someone that doesn't have an interest in the discussion at hand yet they post anyway, usually to get people fired up about something.
> 
> 
> At least that's how I understand it.



That's how I meant it. I was trying to get information, but was afraid someone might think I had a different reason for asking the question.


----------



## savefarris

anyone heard from Larry at DVDO recently? i sent him and Ken an e-mail last week about the issues I'm having with the edge not passing through the advanced audio (true HD, DTS-HD MA) from my Oppo BDP-83 and have not heard back from either of them. Also sent them a follow up today and still no word.


----------



## Joe741

^Long holiday weekend?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16528570
> 
> 
> Weird problem with my Edge yesterday.
> 
> 
> Was watching TV and all was fine. Started to watch a recording from my DVR and the picture was very strange. The only way to describe it is that it looked just like the movie "A Scanner Darkly". Like someone had painted over the film with swirling colors. I thought it was the recording, but then realized it was like that even when I switched to live.
> 
> So, I assumed it was the DVR. After ruling out the DVR, I figured it was the TV. After ruling out the TV, that left the edge.
> 
> 
> Turned the edge off for a few minutes, then back on and all was fine. Haven't seen it since.



I have this all the time









Sometimes the remote control locks up as well during this and I have to power cycle the EDGE by unplugging it at the mains.

Now that I see more people with this problem I think I will report this to DVDO support as it is a rather annoying problem for me occurring at least once a day.


----------



## hdblu

There a new Update for the EDGE


Firmware v1.2.1

Release date: May 13, 2009


What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.2.1 compared to v1.2?


* Fixes a minor bug in the operation of the PReP feature.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16539995
> 
> 
> There a new Update for the EDGE
> 
> 
> Firmware v1.2.1
> 
> Release date: May 13, 2009
> 
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.2.1 compared to v1.2?
> 
> 
> * Fixes a minor bug in the operation of the PReP feature.



Actually we've been talking about & using it for weeks!


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djos* /forum/post/16540014
> 
> 
> Actually we've been talking about & using it for weeks!



Sorry Did not know, I should have my EDGE next week, would it be good to update to v1.2.1 when I get it or a waste of time.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16540024
> 
> 
> would it be good to update to v1.2.1 when I get it or a waste of time.



yes, make sure you do update.


----------



## alex_nc

Just got the DVDO Edge and wow! Nice piece of equipment. Upgraded firmware to 1.21 ... hooked up the Time Warner cable box (SA 3250HD) with DVI-HDMI cable + Optical for sound and Apple Mac Mini (10.5.7) using PLEX for Home Media Center with DVI-HDMI cable + Optical for sound. TV is Samsung UN55B7100 and using Yamaha sound projector YSP-4000.


Still learning some of the finer points of the DVDO, but so far am impressed. Nice additions: Auto Wake Up, Auto Standby, Hot Plug source.


DVDO fixed some problems I was having with the Mac Mini where the HDMI video feed would drop if I turned off the devices, but left the Mac on (Apple Thread @ discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2004318 ) ... the DVDO "Hot Plug" feature renegotiates HDMI with Mac. Also, nice to be able to Zoom H + V to scale the Mac desktop for the whole screen. Sure, it is overkill for these Mac annoyances, but the 1080p processing is very nice.


Looking forward to unleashing more of the DVDO capabilities. Would appreciate any pointers on things to look out for when calibrating.


----------



## factorz

Thanks agian to Jason at AVS I am not a proud owner and had a chance today to get it up and running. All I can say is it really is a great unit and even the Wife was happy we were able to 1 remote. Still learning so if anyone has any tips that would be great!


Also if anyone who is using the Edge with a 8300HD TW cable box I was wondering how you bring up your recorded shows? The TW remote had a green button labeled "list".


----------



## ArthurGod

Hello eveybody, recently I got EDGE and used it as video processor to feed HTPC, but there are some problems with it on HTPC.


1. How should I set the resolution of PC when the film on PC is 1280x720 or 1920x1080?

2.The information is showing that PRep is "OFF"?

3.HDCP is "OFF" as well.

4.The source via HDMI is from PC to EDGE and EDGE to PC is via HDMI as well.

Then I set output audio is "Video HDMI ", but the TV is no sound.


I had updated Firmware v1.2.1

Could somebody here tell me how to figure out these problems?

Thanks.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amt* /forum/post/16267404
> 
> 
> Any chance the Edge or other DVDO product might add color gamut correction abilities? Would be nice to see this option in a not out of this world price point.



Any word yet on gamut correction?


At a minimum, I'd like to be able to enter my own 3x3 matrix coefficients. I'd prefer to enter my own gamma exponent as well (for converting to linear light space and back), but I'm fine if it simply assumes 2.0 and 1/2.0 (i.e., squaring then taking the square root).


----------



## olinda cat

Would the edge improve std. def.DVD's noticably better than a Toshiba XA-2?


----------



## JakiChan

So since Oppo doesn't sell the 983H anymore, would an Oppo 980H + Edge give me the same quality? Better, even, with 1080p/24 output?


----------



## TKO

What's the warranty period on the Edge? It appears my hdmi 1 port no longer works. I can't get through to Anchor Bay.


Thanks.


----------



## Jerrym303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/16550498
> 
> 
> So since Oppo doesn't sell the 983H anymore, would an Oppo 980H + Edge give me the same quality? Better, even, with 1080p/24 output?



I believe it would as long as you let the Edge do the upscaling. I got the Oppo BDP-83 and letting it or the Edge upscale appears exactly the same to me.


----------



## momaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKO* /forum/post/16551069
> 
> 
> What's the warranty period on the Edge? It appears my hdmi 1 port no longer works. I can't get through to Anchor Bay.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My HDMI input 1 started playing up today. The contrast and brightness keep bumping up without me doing anything. I tried updating to the new firmware and the Edge keeps crashing internet explorer in vista so no joy there either.


----------



## factorz

Ok this might be some dumb questions, but do you have to do the firmware updates? I just got mine and it has ver 1.1 and everything works great.


Also if I do the updates do I need to do v1.2 first and then 1.2.1?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## barrygordon

My motto has always been if it ain't broke don't fix it, but I see no harm in moving to the latest versions with the Edge. There have been some functiomality additions in the latest versions.


You can load any version in any order, they are fully self contained. The latest version also sets up the edge so loading firmware does not destroy current user settings.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16554155
> 
> 
> My motto has always been if it ain't broke don't fix it, but I see no harm in moving to the latest versions with the Edge. There have been some functiomality additions in the latest versions.
> 
> 
> You can load any version in any order, they are fully self contained. The latest version also sets up the edge so loading firmware does not destroy current user settings.



Well I should have listened. I went ahead with the update and was having all kinds of issues. My screen was jumpy and I was getting all kinds of video drop outs. Strange thing was it was only on my HD channels???


I ended up putting the v1.1 back on and have no issues since. Hope they can fix this.


----------



## barrygordon

Something else is wrong. It works perfectly for me at least (Version 1.2 any build). What is your connection between the cable box and the edge?


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16555071
> 
> 
> Something else is wrong. It works perfectly for me at least (Version 1.2 any build). What is your connection between the cable box and the edge?



SA 8300HD >HDMI>Edge.


I tried both updates and both of them produced the jumpy screen and dropouts.


----------



## barrygordon

I am running SA8300HDC units which I believe had a significant change in the HDMI architecture. You might want to get your cable supplier to change out the unit to see if it changes the situation. I am pretty sure they both run the same maestro software so there should be no operational changes.


----------



## factorz

My bad I looked at it again and I am running the HDC box.


----------



## barrygordon

When you loaded the new fw, did you leave it alone while the blue light was flashing? You need to do that so that it can build the user settings data base, that takes a few minutes. You also might want to reset to factory defaults for the first time since you were running 1.1. Also double check the version and build after loading.


If none of that works get in touch with DVDO support


----------



## factorz

Yep. Waiting for the blue light to stop and reset everything to factory default.


It's working right now so I will just wait to Monday to contact DVDO to see if they have a solutions. I will post what I find out.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16490638
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the Edge would cause everything we view to be too dark. It seems as though I need to up the brightness and lower the contrast to get the same results I had before we got the EDGE. Note that it could have been my receiver that was once messing everything up and I'm getting a better signal now.
> 
> 
> Also, how does one set the brightness, contrast, and such for a HDTV box (TivoHD)? I'm going to try uploading some test patterns to the Tivo, but wonder if there is a better method.



I have the same. When I calibrate inputs, I have to have brightness set to positive settings and contrast set down to negative.


It depends what colour space you output in too.


----------



## barrygordon

IMHO what should be done is to first calibrate the display using an independent signal generator. Once you know the display is properly calibrated then the Edge should be correct with all brightness contrast levels set to 0 or middle of the range.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16563723
> 
> 
> IMHO what should be done is to first calibrate the display using an independent signal generator. Once you know the display is properly calibrated then the Edge should be correct with all brightness contrast levels set to 0 or middle of the range.



Sorry if I gave the impression that my projector was not calibrated before I added the Edge. I had the brightness and contrast set exactly the way I liked them before I got the Edge. I plugged in the Edge and instantly my wife and I noticed that everything was too dark. I have had to add +7 to the Brightness and -12 to the Contrast in the Edge to get the same effect I had before introducing the Edge.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16563921
> 
> 
> Sorry if I gave the impression that my projector was not calibrated before I added the Edge. I had the brightness and contrast set exactly the way I liked them before I got the Edge. I plugged in the Edge and instantly my wife and I noticed that everything was too dark. I have had to add +7 to the Brightness and -12 to the Contrast in the Edge to get the same effect I had before introducing the Edge.



Edge by default uses RGB colorspace. I would bet that if you switched Edge to Ycc that the settings would go back to where you had them last.


This is exactly what happens with my Samsung DLP. The resulting Contrast and Brightness calibration points are different depending on whether the set is receiving RGB or YCC.


You should calibrate the display to the Edge before you mess with the device calibrations... Edge is your reference 'pattern generator'.


----------



## barrygordon

I am pretty certain about what follows, but at my age I am rarely ever certain about anything.


When setting up a video chain using a video processor the order of device calibration starts with the Display. This is based upon the premise that you want to do all signal adjustments using the device you specifically bought for that purpose.


1) The display should be calibrated using a good test signal generator that puts out industry standard test patterns and is directly connected to the display. This may not look like what you want, but it will be how the display was built.


2) If the display is digital, The output of the video processor (Edge) should locked to the pixels (1:1 pixel matched) of the display. The Edge facilitates checking this with several test patterns This will keep the chain digital with no scaling taking place in the PJ. After all that is what the Edge was bought for. I do it this way and do not have a judder problem with my display. I do not allow the Edge to change output mode based on input signal, I make the Edge convert everything to the displays native resolution.


3) The Edge stores all picture controls by input in multiple memories. I do not recall if the Edge also does it by input resolution as is done in the VP50PRO. The various picture controls; brightness, contrast, etc. (for each input, and perhaps each reolution on that input) should now be adjusted to provide what the viewer considers to be the most pleasing picture.


In this way all compensation and scaling for inputs is done in the Edge. The display is set to receive an industry standard signal. Not all displays render an industry standard signal in the same way. IMHO this should not be compensated for in the display but rather in the Video processor since you can do it there for each input source.


Also different source devices may proclaim to provide industry standard signals but . . .


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16564232
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain about what follows, but at my age I am rarely ever certain about anything.
> 
> 
> When setting up a video chain using a video processor the order of device calibration starts with the Display. This is based upon the premise that you want to do all signal adjustments using the device you specifically bought for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 1) The display should be calibrated using a good test signal generator that puts out industry standard test patterns and is directly connected to the display. This may not look like what you want, but it will be how the display was built.
> 
> 
> 2) If the display is digital, The output of the video processor (Edge) should locked to the pixels (1:1 pixel matched) of the display. The Edge facilitates checking this with several test patterns This will keep the chain digital with no scaling taking place in the PJ. After all that is what the Edge was bought for. I do it this way and do not have a judder problem with my display. I do not allow the Edge to change output mode based on input signal, I make the Edge convert everything to the displays native resolution.
> 
> 
> 3) The Edge stores all picture controls by input in multiple memories. I do not recall if the Edge also does it by input resolution as is done in the VP50PRO. The various picture controls; brightness, contrast, etc. (for each input, and perhaps each reolution on that input) should now be adjusted to provide what the viewer considers to be the most pleasing picture.
> 
> 
> In this way all compensation and scaling for inputs is done in the Edge. The display is set to receive an industry standard signal. Not all displays render an industry standard signal in the same way. IMHO this should not be compensated for in the display but rather in the Video processor since you can do it there for each input source.
> 
> 
> Also different source devices may proclaim to provide industry standard signals but . . .



In your section 1... The Edge is the reference test signal generator. Its patterns are 'correct' and should be used as the basis for calibrating the display. Its moot however... since if you calibrate using another 'correct' signal generator... it will be correct with Edge IF in both cases you use the same colorspace. The colorspace difference is important. Displays do different things between colorspaces and they may be different between colorspaces (like my DLP is).


----------



## alex_nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/16554120
> 
> 
> Ok this might be some dumb questions, but do you have to do the firmware updates? I just got mine and it has ver 1.1 and everything works great.
> 
> 
> Also if I do the updates do I need to do v1.2 first and then 1.2.1?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Regarding firmware update. I went from 1.1 directly to 1.21 with no problems.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16564093
> 
> 
> Edge by default uses RGB colorspace. I would bet that if you switched Edge to Ycc that the settings would go back to where you had them last.
> 
> This is exactly what happens with my Samsung DLP.
> 
> ...



Thanks - that does sound like my problem. I'll check it out.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *momaw* /forum/post/16552622
> 
> 
> My HDMI input 1 started playing up today. The contrast and brightness keep bumping up without me doing anything. I tried updating to the new firmware and the Edge keeps crashing internet explorer in vista so no joy there either.



I'd heard Vista was buggy; I don't know if they fixed it. Is there another OS you can try to confirm?


----------



## 1msPixel

I am new to this external video processing universe.


I finally jumped in and bought an Edge to process video signal from my Pioneer Elite Blue Ray/DVD player type BD-05FD and my Scientific Atlantic Time Warner DVR/ Cable Box to my Mitsubishi 40" 120 HZ deep color LCD (this and Toshiba only 40 displays that will fit in my dedicated cu$tom cabinetry).


For my purposes it was essentially "plug and play" with essentially everything set to "auto" on the Edge. I set my Blue Ray to "source direct" output which bypasses the embedded video processor, and the cable box to native outputs letting the Edge do the video processing tricks. The LCD automatically selects "Native" when presented with its desired resolution.


Let's just say I am quite happy. The advantage falls mostly to the standard definition DVD for my system, although the cable TV is marginally better. I was surprised since the BD-05D is supposed to be a pretty good up-scaling player.


The "auto input select" and "auto on off" features for inputs is very useful on the Edge- it turns itself on and automatically selects my chosen input for me just by turning on the source.


The feature I like the most is the custom scaling which I find very useful to fill the screen with the cable box signal. The access to video menus is nice and the remote feels nice in my hand.


A satisfied DVDO customer here.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16565957
> 
> 
> I'd heard Vista was buggy; I don't know if they fixed it. Is there another OS you can try to confirm?



I've had no problems with my six Vista machines. No bugs.


----------



## tingshen

Hi all,


My DVDO Edge is pretty warm and sometimes it just shut down by itself. Turning on and off will solve the problem but it keeps coming back.


Some people commented that the PSU could be over voltage and heated the PSU.


I took 2 pictures and I think the VR1 is the place for us to adjust the final 5V output. (orange color "switch")



















Any idea which direction shall I turn to reduce the voltage? How do I know if it's over voltage or under voltage?


Thanks a lot!


----------



## DonoMan

You'd have to measure it to be sure, but I really doubt those people are right.


----------



## miltimj

I loaded the 1.21 firmware yesterday, and seems to be working fine after I reconfigured my settings, but after I have my display off for a while, it goes from solid blue (still have Tivo on) to flashing blue. Any idea why this is?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/16571007
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My DVDO Edge is pretty warm and sometimes it just shut down by itself. Turning on and off will solve the problem but it keeps coming back.
> 
> 
> Some people commented that the PSU could be over voltage and heated the PSU.
> 
> 
> I took 2 pictures and I think the VR1 is the place for us to adjust the final 5V output. (orange color "switch")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea which direction shall I turn to reduce the voltage? How do I know if it's over voltage or under voltage?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Didn't you just void your warranty?

I know both of my EDGEs get warm, but DVDO also said the EDGE is designed to run this way. But if it's shutting off while you are using it then that sounds like a warranty issue. you should be able to send it in for service.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/16585497
> 
> 
> I loaded the 1.21 firmware yesterday, and seems to be working fine after I reconfigured my settings, but after I have my display off for a while, it goes from solid blue (still have Tivo on) to flashing blue. Any idea why this is?



TV or projector off, no output device. Started working this was as of 1.2 I think?


Edit: I'd like to see the LED tied to the INFO button/screen, keep it off unless I want to see the status?


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16585856
> 
> 
> TV or projector off, no output device. Started working this was as of 1.2 I think?
> 
> 
> Edit: I'd like to see the LED tied to the INFO button/screen, keep it off unless I want to see the status?



what are the changes with this update.


----------



## sirhc55

I would like to post a heads up to Larry from DVDO. I was having a problem flash on all inputs with versions 1.1 and up (not version 1). Contacted DVDO and Larry helped resolve the problem with a Beta firmware that is in development.


I’m on the PAL system.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/16588004
> 
> 
> I would like to post a heads up to Larry from DVDO. I was having a problem flash on all inputs with versions 1.1 and up (not version 1). Contacted DVDO and Larry helped resolve the problem with a Beta firmware that is in development.
> 
> 
> I'm on the PAL system.



does this beta update work all right.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16587934
> 
> 
> what are the changes with this update.


 http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/16588063
> 
> 
> does this beta update work all right.



My post answers your question


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/16589345
> 
> 
> My post answers your question



Am sorry I did see your post


----------



## markrubin

I am trying to help someone with a problem with a new Edge with latest firmware he just got from me


when he tries to turn it on with the Edge remote, he gets a purple light and has to reset it


My guess is the Edge remote is in a universal remote mode and is sending out a code that is causing the Edge to lock up


I told him to hit the DVDO button first, then try it


does that sound correct?


Mark


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/16592452
> 
> 
> I am trying to help someone with a problem with a new Edge with latest firmware he just got from me
> 
> 
> when he tries to turn it on with the Edge remote, he gets a purple light and has to reset it
> 
> 
> My guess is the Edge remote is in a universal remote mode and is sending out a code that is causing the Edge to lock up
> 
> 
> I told him to hit the DVDO button first, then try it
> 
> 
> does that sound correct?
> 
> 
> Mark



It does to me. I had to hit the DVDO button a couple of timesbut I had the red light. I think I'd hit a stray button by mistake or something and the unit refused to recognize a signal.


----------



## taichinanda

What is the round button on the front panel ?

I couldn't find the instruction to open the HDMI6 input so I pressed that button and it disappeared inside. Now there's just a hole.


----------



## Joe741

^The round button is the IR sensor. HDMI6 is the rectangular thing to the right of the sensor, gently push the bottom edge and it should rotate into position.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taichinanda* /forum/post/16594314
> 
> 
> What is the round button on the front panel ?
> 
> I couldn't find the instruction to open the HDMI6 input so I pressed that button and it disappeared inside. Now there's just a hole.



You have to get you finger tip and tap down on it should come down very easy for 6 HDMI, now you have to open your EDGE to fixes the remote sensor


----------



## taichinanda

thank you.

no wonder I couldn't find the ir sensor anywhere on the front panel when I tried to stick the MRF-250's RF-IR flasher.

It's working now with the flasher pointing inside the hole.

Opening the Edge now would void the warranty, I suppose.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taichinanda* /forum/post/16595681
> 
> 
> thank you.
> 
> no wonder I couldn't find the ir sensor anywhere on the front panel when I tried to stick the MRF-250's RF-IR flasher.
> 
> It's working now with the flasher pointing inside the hole.
> 
> Opening the Edge now would void the warranty, I suppose.



It won't void the warranty an loss there any type of sticker around the DVDO that if remove will void the warranty .


I did see any on my one.


----------



## factorz

So this weekend I started to have a issue with the Edge and my PS3. I was getting sound, but no video with my PS3. I moved the PS3 from HDMI 2 to HDMI 3 and everything was fine.


Has anyone else had a similar issue? Thanks.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/16597249
> 
> 
> So this weekend I started to have a issue with the Edge and my PS3. I was getting sound, but no video with my PS3. I moved the PS3 from HDMI 2 to HDMI 3 and everything was fine.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar issue? Thanks.



I think jedi.master.dre had/has a similar issue? Time to utilize the search function.


----------



## factorz

I saw his post, but didn't see him find a solution. I will have to see if my cable box works on HDMI 2.


----------



## factorz

So anyone who was having issues with the newest firmware I wanted to let you know that Larry at DVDO can send you a beta verison that seems to be working. I was getting really bad dropout's and a jumpy screen, but so far have had no issue with the beta Larry sent me.


Also my PS3 problems seem to have gone away as well, but it's only day one so I will keep everyone posted. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## kosha

I am having problems with the new software. The Edge is having problem in detecting the incoming signal and showing green light (with my projector screen flashing) often. Maybe someone can help me out here. Please give me advice on the following questions as well.

1. I was wondering whether I should always leave the Edge connected to an outlet wich is "always on" vs a "switched" outlet.

2. I was always incorporting an extra step of switching on the Edge in the harmony remote setup. Do I need this extra step?


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/16600806
> 
> 
> I am having problems with the new software. The Edge is having problem in detecting the incoming signal and showing green light (with my projector screen flashing) often. Maybe someone can help me out here. Please give me advice on the following questions as well.
> 
> 1. I was wondering whether I should always leave the Edge connected to an outlet wich is "always on" vs a "switched" outlet.
> 
> 2. I was always incorporting an extra step of switching on the Edge in the harmony remote setup. Do I need this extra step?



I was having a similar issue with the flashing screen and after installing beta firmware from DVDO it seems to have helped.


Also Larry mentioned a output frame lock feature in the advanced settings. Below is from his email.


If it does not, this firmware also has a new feature called Output Frame Lock. This feature gives you the ability to unlock the input and output timing. This may resolve the problem if it is caused by timing instability from an input source that propagates through EDGE to your display. Output Frame Lock is located in the menus at this path:


Main Menu > Settings > Advanced Controls > Output Frame Lock


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/16600806
> 
> 
> 2. I was always incorporting an extra step of switching on the Edge in the harmony remote setup. Do I need this extra step?



I use the auto on feature in the EDGE and it comes on when I turn an input device on, my Harmony remote doesn't go near the EDGE.


----------



## kosha

Thanks Joe741. I will try that.


factorz,

I sent an email to help at dvdo. In the mean time, if you can pm me the beta version that you received from Larry, I will be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16602063
> 
> 
> I use the auto on feature in the EDGE and it comes on when I turn an input device on, my Harmony remote doesn't go near the EDGE.





I use the on/off with my two EDGEs with my two Harmony remotes. I've had no issues with either EDGE using my Harmony remote with it and turning the EDGE on and Off. I don't use the auto input select either. I have my Harmony programed to change the EDGE to the correct input. Zero problems.


----------



## kosha

I have figured out. The main culprit is my a/v receiver Onkyo 805, which is possibly creating the timing instability. The flashing screen is going away if I switch off the a/v receiver. But then I don't get any sound.







I wonder if re-ordering the power on sequence of the equipments could solve the problem.


I had similar problem last time when I upgraded the Edge. I received some beta version from Joerod last time around.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/16600894
> 
> 
> I was having a similar issue with the flashing screen and after installing beta firmware from DVDO it seems to have helped.
> 
> 
> Also Larry mentioned a output frame lock feature in the advanced settings. Below is from his email.
> 
> 
> If it does not, this firmware also has a new feature called “Output Frame Lock.” This feature gives you the ability to unlock the input and output timing. This may resolve the problem if it is caused by timing instability from an input source that propagates through EDGE to your display. Output Frame Lock is located in the menus at this path:
> 
> 
> Main Menu > Settings > Advanced Controls > Output Frame Lock


----------



## hdblu

I have the beta in my one and not one problem yet.


----------



## apinunw

I am a n00b here. Just bought DVDO edge at $427 from amazon.com. All credits go to slickdeals.net


Well I cannot post URL here. So The coupon code is HIDEF2OO and the seller must be amazon.com not 3rd parties.


So my first question is 


Which sources should be passed thru DVDO edge and which should go directly to my LG 47LH70? My AVR is Denon 1509.


1. Wii

2. Oppo DVD 891

3. PCH A110

4. Dell Studio Hybrid


TIA


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apinunw* /forum/post/16604529
> 
> 
> I am a n00b here. Just bought DVDO edge at $xxx from amazon.com. All credits go to slickdeals.net
> 
> 
> Well I cannot post URL here. So The coupon code is HIDEF2OO and the seller must be amazon.com not 3rd parties.
> 
> 
> So my first question is
> 
> 
> Which sources should be passed thru DVDO edge and which should go directly to my LG 47LH70? My AVR is Denon 1509.
> 
> 
> 1. Wii
> 
> 2. Oppo DVD 891
> 
> 3. PCH A110
> 
> 4. Dell Studio Hybrid
> 
> 
> TIA



WOW! That is an excellent price with the $200 coupon. I might need to pick up a third one to replace my VP50pro.


Run all video sources through the EDGE.


The only source I don't run through my EDGE is my OPPO 980, but I only use it for SACD and DVD-A and the EDGE doesn't handle DSD over HDMi which was the reason I got the OPPO 980.


----------



## factorz

Well I was hoping the new beta firmware was going to fix my issues, but still a few bugs to work out. Last night during the finals I was having video dropouts during the first half. Screen would go black and then flash green before it would come back.


Also to anyone who has a Wii with component cables are you setting the Wii to 480i or 480p in the Wii settings screen?


----------



## Franin

Have they fixed the no HD audio for Denon yet?


----------



## aaronwt

I have no problem with my Denon 3808. There was one firmware which had problems when switching to HBR audio and I had to hit that Denon input button again, but otherwise I've had no problem with DTS-HD MA or Dolby True HD.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16611807
> 
> 
> I have no problem with my Denon 3808. There was one firmware which had problems when switching to HBR audio and I had to hit that Denon input button again, but otherwise I've had no problem with DTS-HD MA or Dolby True HD.



Have they released a new firmware to fix that issue? Because I know with the Denons you had to hit that input button again to get it working.


----------



## Jason Bourne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/16605030
> 
> 
> Also to anyone who has a Wii with component cables are you setting the Wii to 480i or 480p in the Wii settings screen?



Good question; my Wii is set at 480p and we output over component to the Edge.


My guess is that the Wii natively renders game video at 480p but then processes the video signal to output 480i if you have to use the composite jack.


The Edge will certainly do a top-knotch job de-interlacing but it seems like needless processing.


I'll do some 480i/p toggling today while the kids are playing and see if there's a noticeable difference.


You could also email Nintendo to get an "official answer"; I found the Wii manual is a bit vague on this topic.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/16611972
> 
> 
> Good question; my Wii is set at 480p and we output over component to the Edge.
> 
> 
> My guess is that the Wii natively renders game video at 480p but then processes the video signal to output 480i if you have to use the composite jack.
> 
> 
> The Edge will certainly do a top-knotch job de-interlacing but it seems like needless processing.
> 
> 
> I'll do some 480i/p toggling today while the kids are playing and see if there's a noticeable difference.
> 
> 
> You could also email Nintendo to get an "official answer"; I found the Wii manual is a bit vague on this topic.




I have do some 480i/p myself and really couldn't see a huge difference, but wanted to see what others think.


Looks like my unit is headed back to the factory as the issues I was having were not going away. I had hoped the beta would fix it, but it did not. DVDO has been great and didn't hesitate to send me a RMA to fix the issue.


----------



## sidb

Yes, a Wii will natively render most (if not all) Wii games at 480p. Additionally, it will render many GameCube games at 480p, but you might have to hold down the B button while loading the game to turn 480p mode on—a holdover from how a real GameCube used to do it. If you can hook up a Wii in 480p over component, you should.


----------



## pavlin

hello ,


i have a problem with my edge . i have red light on , but i dont get any picture , just pinkish screen . when i try to change inputs with remote , nothing hapens . i have disconected the edge from power couple of times , but there is always just red light on the edge and i cant do anything else . i have used the edge for well over 6 months now and didnt have any major problems . please help


grega


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/16597919
> 
> 
> I saw his post, but didn't see him find a solution. I will have to see if my cable box works on HDMI 2.



Is it possible the Edge has a hardware issue with the PS3 using HDMI 2?


----------



## visionary311

Hey guys looking to pull the trigger on this one but before I do I wanted to know if there was any audio drop outs...I had a problem with this on the vp30 I bought and sold a couple years ago.


Thanks


----------



## BOBCAT

aaronwt,

Why would you replace the VP50pro with the edge? For the GUI which looks nice?

I wonder if DVDO could do a software update to the 50pro to get the same nice GUI as the edge.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *visionary311* /forum/post/16616237
> 
> 
> Hey guys looking to pull the trigger on this one but before I do I wanted to know if there was any audio drop outs...I had a problem with this on the vp30 I bought and sold a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have had my EDGE for 1 week now and running the latest firmware, and not one Audio dropout at all







. The Edge is a excellent product from DVDO am thinking of buying other for my bed room.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16616007
> 
> 
> Is it possible the Edge has a hardware issue with the PS3 using HDMI 2?



Good question. My PS3 started working agian on HDMI 2 after unplugging everything, but my unit is still going back. Hope DVDO can fix all the issues I have been having.


----------



## eiren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16563921
> 
> 
> Sorry if I gave the impression that my projector was not calibrated before I added the Edge. I had the brightness and contrast set exactly the way I liked them before I got the Edge. I plugged in the Edge and instantly my wife and I noticed that everything was too dark. I have had to add +7 to the Brightness and -12 to the Contrast in the Edge to get the same effect I had before introducing the Edge.



You're certainly not doing anything wrong. My displays are calibrated, and I have to run EDGE at +7 for Brightness and -14 for contrast. Also -22 for Saturation.


Come to think of it... that is a bit strange that it needs to be done


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiren* /forum/post/16619292
> 
> 
> You're certainly not doing anything wrong. My displays are calibrated, and I have to run EDGE at +7 for Brightness and -14 for contrast. Also -22 for Saturation.
> 
> Come to think of it... that is a bit strange that it needs to be done



Thank goodness I'm not the only one. I tried setting the colorspace, but it made no difference. I did lower the Saturation... I forget how much but nowhere near as much as you did.

I thought it was interesting that it was required to make those changes, and was quite relieved that Edge allows me to correct the problem so easily.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/16602576
> 
> 
> I have figured out. The main culprit is my a/v receiver Onkyo 805, which is possibly creating the timing instability. The flashing screen is going away if I switch off the a/v receiver. But then I don't get any sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if re-ordering the power on sequence of the equipments could solve the problem.
> 
> 
> I had similar problem last time when I upgraded the Edge. I received some beta version from Joerod last time around.



Sounds like a similar issue I had with the edge. Your not feeding the signal directly to the Edge so you Cable box won't snyc up to the Edge properly. I didn't get audio when I powered up the TV etc * I have a flea connected in between the cablebox and the Edge...it seems that when I left the TV off for an hour or 2...this period allowed the Edge to permanently sync up with the cable-box signal properly.


I did not activate the hot-wire function either.


Try leaving the Edge connected to all your equipment for an hour or 2> * without turning off your receiver possibly. My cable-box has a standby mode, and my flea is always on. So if the signal is disconnected you might not get proper syncing with the Edge etc.


----------



## Jerrym303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pavlin* /forum/post/16614894
> 
> 
> hello ,
> 
> 
> i have a problem with my edge . i have red light on , but i dont get any picture , just pinkish screen . when i try to change inputs with remote , nothing hapens . i have disconected the edge from power couple of times , but there is always just red light on the edge and i cant do anything else . i have used the edge for well over 6 months now and didnt have any major problems . please help
> 
> 
> grega





Sounds similar to what I had, except the screen was purple/blue.


I sent mine in and Anchor Bay got it Monday afternoon. We'll see what happens.


Jerry


----------



## Rosano

For some reason my Edge will not stay in 1080p24 mode....I have to reset it every time i turn it back on.....it reverts to Auto mode and my PJ says its 1080p60....any one else have this problem?....Any ideas? Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Tong Chia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rosano* /forum/post/16623497
> 
> 
> For some reason my Edge will not stay in 1080p24 mode....I have to reset it every time i turn it back on.....it reverts to Auto mode and my PJ says its 1080p60....any one else have this problem?....Any ideas? Am i doing something wrong?



Not sure about the cause but will the workaround below do it for you ?


Have you tried turning on 1:1 Framerate in the Settings->Advanced Controls.


When it sees 24p material the EDGE should put out 24p (unless it

broken in the latest firmware...)


Won't work if the source material is not 24p like DVD


----------



## kosha

Thanks for your response. It may not be the exact same issue. I am feeding all video signals directly to Edge (all through HDMI connections). The amplifier is for sound only (audio only HDMI out).


I went back to last stable version of the firmware (v1.0 version 052) with zero problems. I sent an email to Larry at DVDO. I am waiting for his response. By the way, the most recent beta firmware v1.2.1_084 is not working for me.


Problem solved. I needed to select the audio out on audio hdmi rather than the default option of auto select. Now I really feel stupid.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/16622290
> 
> 
> Sounds like a similar issue I had with the edge. Your not feeding the signal directly to the Edge so you Cable box won't snyc up to the Edge properly. I didn't get audio when I powered up the TV etc * I have a flea connected in between the cablebox and the Edge...it seems that when I left the TV off for an hour or 2...this period allowed the Edge to permanently sync up with the cable-box signal properly.
> 
> 
> I did not activate the hot-wire function either.
> 
> 
> Try leaving the Edge connected to all your equipment for an hour or 2> * without turning off your receiver possibly. My cable-box has a standby mode, and my flea is always on. So if the signal is disconnected you might not get proper syncing with the Edge etc.


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16564093
> 
> 
> Edge by default uses RGB colorspace. I would bet that if you switched Edge to Ycc that the settings would go back to where you had them last.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what happens with my Samsung DLP. The resulting Contrast and Brightness calibration points are different depending on whether the set is receiving RGB or YCC.
> 
> 
> You should calibrate the display to the Edge before you mess with the device calibrations... Edge is your reference 'pattern generator'.



Just purchased an EDGE and have a question. My unit designates itself as version 1.1, and all functions seem to work as advertised, except the following from the DVDO website:
*"Firmware v1.1

Release date: December 10, 2008

What's new in EDGE Firmware Release 1.1 over v1.0?


Output Color Space: choose between RGB, YCbCr 4:4:4, YCbCr 4:2:2

Output Colorimetry: choose between ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standards, or let EDGE choose automatically"*



For some reason, I have been unable to access the "Output Color Space" or "Output Colorimetry" functions. They are listed within the "Advanced Controls" menu. However, they are grayed-out, giving me no option except the default. The "Information" button reveals that input color space is defaulting to "YCbCr 422 (BT.709)" with my Blu-Ray player *on*, while the output defaults to "RGB (Video)". With the Blu-Ray player *off*, both input and output color spaces default to "RGB (Video)". As it is, I cannot choose any other option and the control is apparently inaccessible. Have I overlooked something in the menus that would give me access?


Just as I was about to submit this post, the thought occurred to me that maybe the source itself (Panasonic Blu-Ray player BDP-60) has a default output setting that is limiting the EDGE functionality in this area. I will investigate this as soon as time permits. In the meantime, I'll go ahead and post---any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOBCAT* /forum/post/16617330
> 
> 
> aaronwt,
> 
> Why would you replace the VP50pro with the edge? For the GUI which looks nice?
> 
> I wonder if DVDO could do a software update to the 50pro to get the same nice GUI as the edge.



The EDGE is more user friendly and is really all I need. If I would have known the EDGE was going tobe so good, I would have sold my VP50pro when I could have received a premium price for it. Now the value is much lower.


----------



## aaronwt

The input to the EDGE is dependent on the video source. My BD30 and BD35 both output 422 into my EDGE. While my LG BH200 combo players output RGB into my EDGE, and my TiVos all output 444 into my EGDE.

Since you can't change the output from RGB, are you sure your set accepts non RGB inputs(?)? Also try updating the EDGE to the newest firmware.


----------



## Michaelmorio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apinunw* /forum/post/16604529
> 
> 
> I am a n00b here. Just bought DVDO edge at $427 from amazon.com. All credits go to slickdeals.net
> 
> 
> Well I cannot post URL here. So The coupon code is HIDEF2OO and the seller must be amazon.com not 3rd parties.
> 
> 
> So my first question is
> 
> 
> Which sources should be passed thru DVDO edge and which should go directly to my LG 47LH70? My AVR is Denon 1509.
> 
> 
> 1. Wii
> 
> 2. Oppo DVD 891
> 
> 3. PCH A110
> 
> 4. Dell Studio Hybrid
> 
> 
> TIA



Hello Apinunw,


I have just sent you a PM regarding your Edge purchase on Amazon. Please check it. Thank you.


Michaelmorio


----------



## apinunw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michaelmorio* /forum/post/16628655
> 
> 
> Hello Apinunw,
> 
> 
> I have just sent you a PM regarding your Edge purchase on Amazon. Please check it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Michaelmorio




Arrrrggg I cannot reply to your message unless I post something 3 times


----------



## apinunw

Hope I won't be banned


----------



## hdblu

I took some screen shots going trough the EDGE using Blu-ray.


----------



## Gary J

What does it mean unless you show Blu-ray without the Edge?


----------



## factorz

Just wondering what people think of these features and what are you settings? Seems like my SD Cable benefit's the most from it, but sometimes I wonder if it's doing anything at all.


----------



## Christopher J

I can't make up my mind on settings for SD sources either . For satellite I just turned MNR to high, and 30 for edge and detail and have left it alone ever sense. I took that as "low" in terms of "low", "med", or "high" for a value of 30. I had a hard time seeing much differences except for MNR where I could tell right away. However, I didn't get very involved with the process and have been too lazy to spend time making evaluations. I would love to hear what other people are using. I'm game for changes.


----------



## Tom899

I'm running the latest firmware on my Edge but would still get audio dropouts bitstreaming with lossless formats from my OPPO BDP-83. Well yesterday OPPO released a beta firmware and the audio dropouts are gone!

Everything now is working properly.......

Tom


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16644793
> 
> 
> I'm running the latest firmware on my Edge but would still get audio dropouts bitstreaming with lossless formats from my OPPO BDP-83. Well yesterday OPPO released a beta firmware and the audio dropouts are gone!
> 
> Everything now is working properly.......
> 
> Tom



Did you compare the BDP-83 w/ edge to the BDP-83 straight to your display? Do you have the edge set to pass through? Just wondering image-wise if the edge benefits the BDP-83 at all.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16645269
> 
> 
> Did you compare the BDP-83 w/ edge to the BDP-83 straight to your display? Do you have the edge set to pass through? Just wondering image-wise if the edge benefits the BDP-83 at all.



So far I've only used the BDP-83 for Blu-Ray playback. I set the BDP-83 to Source Direct mode. Although I have hooked it up direct and see no difference. My main reason for the Edge is for a good switcher for my 6 HDMI and 1 component inputs, and to improve my cable box, TiVo, etc...


----------



## kosha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/16644793
> 
> 
> I'm running the latest firmware on my Edge but would still get audio dropouts bitstreaming with lossless formats from my OPPO BDP-83. Well yesterday OPPO released a beta firmware and the audio dropouts are gone!
> 
> Everything now is working properly.......
> 
> Tom



What is the firmware version?


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/16647705
> 
> 
> what is the firmware version?


*DVDO EDGE:*

edge_121_084

*OPPO BDP-83:*
*Public Beta Test Version*

Release date: June 11, 2009. This version is a public beta test version.

Category: Public Beta Release


Main Version: BDP83-27-0601

Loader Version: BE2400 85752400

Sub Version: MCU83-23-0513


----------



## whityfrd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tom899* /forum/post/16645471
> 
> 
> so far i've only used the bdp-83 for blu-ray playback. I set the bdp-83 to source direct mode. Although i have hooked it up direct and see no difference. My main reason for the edge is for a good switcher for my 6 hdmi and 1 component inputs, and to improve my cable box, tivo, etc...



and what would you say is the improvement in your cable hdtv? Can you post comparison pics?


----------



## Sirluckyj

Here is the equipment that I have:


Pioneer Elite 141 Plasma

Yamaha RX-v1900 AVR

DirecTV HD DVR

Toshiba HD-XA2 HD-DVD Player

LG BH-200 Blu-Ray/HD-DVD Combo Player

Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray Player (getting this week)

Sony DVP-CX995V 400 Disc DVD Player


The Pioneer 141 has been ISF calibrated using ControlCal, Calman and an i1Pro colorimeter.


Tell me how the Edge will improve my PQ?


Would you recommend hooking only the DirecTV DVR and 400 disc DVD player to the Edge or all components?


Thanks for you help.


Jim


----------



## stretch437

your gear seems pretty nice- my answer to your specific question ("how will it improve my PQ") is: not a lot. but it will give you some connection options you might find useful.


the traditional advice is all sources go into edge, and the edge outputs video to the pioneer and audio to the yamaha (both over HDMI).


of course you may need to recalibrate things with the edge in the chain.


----------



## Gary J

Yes not much. Basically an expensive switcher/hub.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16654730
> 
> 
> Here is the equipment that I have:
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite 141 Plasma
> 
> Yamaha RX-v1900 AVR
> 
> DirecTV HD DVR
> 
> Toshiba HD-XA2 HD-DVD Player
> 
> LG BH-200 Blu-Ray/HD-DVD Combo Player
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray Player (getting this week)
> 
> Sony DVP-CX995V 400 Disc DVD Player
> 
> 
> The Pioneer 141 has been ISF calibrated using ControlCal, Calman and an i1Pro colorimeter.
> 
> 
> Tell me how the Edge will improve my PQ?
> 
> 
> Would you recommend hooking only the DirecTV DVR and 400 disc DVD player to the Edge or all components?
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help.
> 
> 
> Jim



It should improve your DVDs, based upon my experience. Indeed, any SD source should benefit. I haven't done extensive comparisons on BD, so I'll leave that one alone. Besides, it may depend on your setup.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whityfrd* /forum/post/16652868
> 
> 
> and what would you say is the improvement in your cable hdtv? Can you post comparison pics?



No difference for an HD signal which looks great either way on my Pioneer FD6010, but, improvement on a SD signal. Also some SD movies are black spaced top and bottom. The Edge zoom feature works great! with hardly no degradation. The Edge scalar appears to be better than a cable box scalar.


----------



## Joe741

I've been experiencing video/audio drop outs on my Oppo 970 dvd player, does the 1.2.2 beta address that issue?

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16659248
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing video/audio drop outs on my Oppo 970 dvd player, does the 1.2.2 beta address that issue?
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php



The 970 has been troublesome from the start. I haven't had that particular issue with mine, but it doesn't play well with the EDGE (or vice versa) in general. I now run it to my amp first.


Do you play SACD or DVD-Audio? If so could you check if discs with a sampling frequency greater than 48kHz make it through the EDGE as is, or if their resolution is dropped (with the player set to 1080i of course etc etc).


----------



## McMarcus




> Quote:
> Firmware v1.2.2 (beta)
> 
> Release date: June 15, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.2.2 compared to v1.2.1?
> Includes a fix for supporting TrueHD and DTS-HD MA audio formats.
> Includes a new feature called Output Frame Lock that provides more options for handling input and output frame rate and timing variations. In some cases, this feature may provide smoother operation when switching input sources or formats.



Would appretiate if someone could explain in detail what the new feature Output Frame Lock does and what parameters it introduces.


thanks


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/16659292
> 
> 
> The 970 has been troublesome from the start. I haven't had that particular issue with mine, but it doesn't play well with the EDGE (or vice versa) in general. I now run it to my amp first.
> 
> 
> Do you play SACD or DVD-Audio? If so could you check if discs with a sampling frequency greater than 48kHz make it through the EDGE as is, or if their resolution is dropped (with the player set to 1080i of course etc etc).



Don't do SACD or DVD-Audio.










I did have to connect a dig. coax between the 970 and EDGE in addition to the HDMI cable because I couldn't get DD5.1 or DTS over HDMI. The 970 has the latest firmware and I've been told that I could get DD5.1 and DTS over HDMI by downgrading firmware but Oppo advised against it.


----------



## mccar75287




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McMarcus* /forum/post/16662171
> 
> 
> Would appretiate if someone could explain in detail what the new feature Output Frame Lock does and what parameters it introduces.
> 
> 
> thanks



Output Frame Lock gives you the option to run the output unlocked from the input. This decouples the input and output timing, so that any changes in the input do not propogate to the output. In some cases, set top boxes make minor adjustments to their output timings. For example, they may output 59.94Hz while playing video, and 60Hz when displaying the menus. When these changes propogate through EDGE to the output, it can cause a momentary disruption in the output as the display re-syncs. Unlocking input and output would eliminate that disruption.


Another advantage of unlocking the output is that HDCP authentication will not be required every time you switch inputs, or when input formats change. This can make switching inputs or changing formats a little smoother and faster.


A potential downside of unlocking input and output is that you may get an occasional repeated frame or dropped frame. This will happen so rarely that you may never see it.


----------



## scsiraid

Ive found that the 1.2.2 beta still resets audio delay back to zero when Edge is power cycled.


Can anybody else verify this please....


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mccar75287* /forum/post/16666964
> 
> 
> Output Frame Lock gives you the option to run the output unlocked from the input. This decouples the input and output timing, so that any changes in the input do not propogate to the output. In some cases, set top boxes make minor adjustments to their output timings. For example, they may output 59.94Hz while playing video, and 60Hz when displaying the menus. When these changes propogate through EDGE to the output, it can cause a momentary disruption in the output as the display re-syncs. Unlocking input and output would eliminate that disruption.
> 
> 
> Another advantage of unlocking the output is that HDCP authentication will not be required every time you switch inputs, or when input formats change. This can make switching inputs or changing formats a little smoother and faster.
> 
> 
> A potential downside of unlocking input and output is that you may get an occasional repeated frame or dropped frame. This will happen so rarely that you may never see it.



How does this work with the 1 to 1 frame lock setting? I have output set to 1080 60p now with 1 to 1 frame lock. If the DVDO receives 1080 24P it will output this. If I use the new feature to unlock will I be able to still output 1080 24p when received?


Barry


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/16667767
> 
> 
> How does this work with the 1 to 1 frame lock setting? I have output set to 1080 60p now with 1 to 1 frame lock. If the DVDO receives 1080 24P it will output this. If I use the new feature to unlock will I be able to still output 1080 24p when received?
> 
> 
> Barry



Unlocked output does not override 1:1 framerate. 24p in = 24p out. It is the equivalent of genlock on/off on Lumagen scalers.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16654730
> 
> 
> Here is the equipment that I have:
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite 141 Plasma
> 
> Yamaha RX-v1900 AVR
> 
> DirecTV HD DVR
> 
> Toshiba HD-XA2 HD-DVD Player
> 
> LG BH-200 Blu-Ray/HD-DVD Combo Player
> 
> Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray Player (getting this week)
> 
> Sony DVP-CX995V 400 Disc DVD Player
> 
> 
> The Pioneer 141 has been ISF calibrated using ControlCal, Calman and an i1Pro colorimeter.
> 
> 
> Tell me how the Edge will improve my PQ?
> 
> 
> Would you recommend hooking only the DirecTV DVR and 400 disc DVD player to the Edge or all components?
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help.
> 
> 
> Jim



Anything that needs deinterlaced (DVDs, SD) should be handled better by the EDGE. The same should apply to scaling, though I haven't done a direct comparison myself.


The EDGE will give you black 4:3 bars, rather than the light grey Pioneer forces on you.


One of the bigger differences (in my opinion) is that the EDGE does good chroma upsampling, whereas the Pioneer does not.


EDGE outputting 4:4:4 and doing the chroma upsampling:










EDGE outputting 4:2:2 and having the Pioneer handle it. (in this case, a KRP600M)










How noticeable this is depends on how close you're sitting and what you're watching though. Some people don't notice this at all with video content.


----------



## aaronwt

Some of us don't have that issue. If it's not there you can't notice it.


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16668309
> 
> 
> Some of us don't have that issue. If it's not there you can't notice it.



What display are you using? I thought it applied to all the recent Pioneers.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/16668227
> 
> 
> One of the bigger differences (in my opinion) is that the EDGE does good chroma upsampling, whereas the Pioneer does not.



Is it possible that the EDGE does poor chroma downsampling of the DVDO logo, and the Pioneer is not to blame?


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/16669343
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the EDGE does poor chroma downsampling of the DVDO logo, and the Pioneer is not to blame?



Well, I don't think we can repeat everything that was on the beta forums, but the conclusion was that it's the TV and not the EDGE.


From my own post over there testing out what different conditions would look like:


1: Original 4:4:4 image.

2: No filtering when down or upsampling.

3: Bilinear interpolation when downsampled, nothing when upsampling.

4: Bilinear interpolation down and up.

5: Bilinear interpolation on upsampling only.







































If I remember correctly, we decided that the Pioneer looks most like #2 (the faint bits in the photo are just camera shake) with the EDGE simply discarding every other sample to get to 4:2:2, and the display not doing any kind of smart' upsampling. (simply doubling the width of each sample)



A _very_ quick snap of the EDGE outputting 4:2:2 to my HW10 (it's only been on about a minute so it's not properly focused yet)











I normally send RGB to my EDGE anyway, as I use it with a CRT as well as my HW10, and it can only take RGB.


This should only apply if you're sending 4:2:2 out from your source to the display anywayif your source does proper chroma upsampling that is.


The EDGE does a good job of chroma upsampling though, so if your source and/or display does not, that's an upgrade you might not have expected.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/16671024
> 
> 
> 
> I normally send RGB to my EDGE anyway, as I use it with a CRT as well as my HW10, and it can only take RGB.



Safe to assume the "it" is solely referring to the "CRT" portion of your sentence?


Apologies if this seems like nitpicking since it seems somewhat confusing as expressed, as well as contradicting what I understand (and read) of my HW10 specs.


ted


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/16671245
> 
> 
> Safe to assume the "it" is solely referring to the "CRT" portion of your sentence?
> 
> 
> Apologies if this seems like nitpicking since it seems somewhat confusing as expressed, as well as contradicting what I understand (and read) of my HW10 specs.
> 
> 
> ted



Yes, sorry. The HW10 will take RGB, YCC 4:4:4 and YCC 4:2:2.


The CRT (VGA monitor hooked up with an HDFury v1) can only display RGB though, so because I switch between the two displays, I just run the EDGE in RGB to avoid having to change settings all the time.


----------



## kzsolt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16611826
> 
> 
> Have they released a new firmware to fix that issue? Because I know with the Denons you had to hit that input button again to get it working.



Hello,

Has anybody tried it with the Marantz SR7002/8002 receivers?


I am thinking about buying the Edge but only if it can bypass the beatsream HD audio formats to My Marantz SR8002.


Thanks,

Zsolt


----------



## Sirluckyj

I ordered a DVDO Edge today. Looking at the best place to put it. How sensitive is the Edge to heat? I have a Yamaha RX-V1900 and was thinking of placing the Edge on top of it. My other option is on top of my DirecTV DVR. Both emit about the same heat level. Thanks.


Jim


----------



## lespl

My EDGE is placed just over Yamaha since half a year.

Yami is warm , EDGE too but not so much.

By this time EDGE never switched off itself because of the temperature reason.

When the EDGE will come to you check first the firmware at once.

Do the update to the last version 1.2.2 if any former one is inside.

The earlier version 1.2.1 did not worked properly , I found the problem with reconizing by EDGE the type of the audio signals , DTS-HD, in HDMI in some cases.

All components of my system are fed to Yamaha RXV-1900 directly by HDMI.

When I switched the input eg. from sat receiver to the blu ray player, EDGE could not find the digital signal of blu player and switched it into the analog source. The video was excellent but just in this case without sound.

I do not want to describe here all those cases.

It was several cases to find sound but very unconfortable.

When the 1.2.1 was replaced by former firmware 1.1 there was no problem with sound.

When finally the 1.2.2 was entered into the EDGE since that time EDGE works perfectly.

Regards,

Lesli


----------



## TKNice

Anyone know the best way to hook up a mac mini to the edge? Maybe VGA to S-Video or component?


----------



## andrewfee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16681640
> 
> 
> Anyone know the best way to hook up a mac mini to the edge? Maybe VGA to S-Video or component?



DVI to HDMI lead?


----------



## alex_nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16681640
> 
> 
> Anyone know the best way to hook up a mac mini to the edge? Maybe VGA to S-Video or component?



Digital all the way! I definitely think that the best way is to use DVI-HDMI cable + optical cable for audio (used reguar cables from monoprice.com)! Can adjust (scale) for Mac Mini problems with not scaling to cover entire 1080p screen that some have experienced after last OS X updates on other forums. Also, with the latest DVDO 1.2.2. firmware, HDMI will resync when Mac wakes up from sleep mode. Add a little PLEX and you have a great system setup (at least I think so).


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/16681756
> 
> 
> DVI to HDMI lead?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex_nc* /forum/post/16681814
> 
> 
> Digital all the way! I definitely think that the best way is to use DVI-HDMI cable + optical cable for audio (used reguar cables from monoprice.com)! Can adjust (scale) for Mac Mini problems with not scaling to cover entire 1080p screen that some have experienced after last OS X updates on other forums. Also, with the latest DVDO 1.2.2. firmware, HDMI will resync when Mac wakes up from sleep mode. Add a little PLEX and you have a great system setup (at least I think so).



Awesome, thanks guys, I don't know why this didn't occur to me.

This should be fine for the DVI to HDMI , correct?

And the Toslink to 3.55 


Much thanks for the info!


Tom


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16681209
> 
> 
> I ordered a DVDO Edge today. Looking at the best place to put it. How sensitive is the Edge to heat? I have a Yamaha RX-V1900 and was thinking of placing the Edge on top of it. My other option is on top of my DirecTV DVR. Both emit about the same heat level. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jim



I wouldn't put anything on top of an AVR.


I'd probably put the DVR on top of the Edge.


----------



## alex_nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16682538
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks guys, I don't know why this didn't occur to me.
> 
> This should be fine for the DVI to HDMI , correct?
> 
> And the Toslink to 3.55
> 
> 
> Much thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> Tom



Looks like that should work fine, although I used the non-premium DVI-HDMI cable and it works great for me.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/16683406
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put anything on top of an AVR.
> 
> I'd probably put the DVR on top of the Edge.



Agreed - nothing should go on top of your receiver. It really would be best to put each component on its own shelf. If you cannot do that; put it under something light weight that is not constantly turned on (and generating heat) - your DVD player might be a better choice than your DVR.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16684072
> 
> 
> Agreed - nothing should go on top of your receiver. It really would be best to put each component on its own shelf. If you cannot do that; put it under something light weight that is not constantly turned on (and generating heat) - your DVD player might be a better choice than your DVR.



Agreed, I just didn't see DVD player as an option.


----------



## juancmjr

I have my Sony Blu ray player on top of my Edge and it is almost perfect in that depth wise my Blu ray player stops about a quarter of an inch before the Edge's vents at the rear of the unit. My rack is expandable but it's an old rack and I can't find extra shelves for it. No heat issues that I've noticed.


----------



## collinhack

Just upgraded from 1.1 to 1.22. Things were initially quite screwy with the 4:3 AR button just giving a coloured screen and a few other things, but used the menu option to restore to factory presets and now all is good.


I have frame rate locked to 1:1, but I have to set output manually to 1080p50hz or 60hz for some reason - I lose the picture if I have it on auto. Odd.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Any insights on this would be appreciated.


The past few days I've had audio dropouts while watching the Red Sox (channel 851 on the Boston/Brookline Comcast lineup). No problems with other channels or sources.


The audio comes back if I change to a different channel for a moment. Power cycling the Edge, the AVR or power cycling all components at once does not restore audio. I know the channel's audio stream is OK because I have a Pio 4280 fed directly by an S3 in the bedroom with the same cable feed and that has audio during the dropouts in our entertainment room.


Our set up is Comcast by coax -> TiVo S3, HDMI out to EDGE (1.21) with audio out by HDMI to Pio VSX-94THX and video out by HDMI to Pio 6010.


Thanks.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason Bourne* /forum/post/16692812
> 
> 
> Any insights on this would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> The past few days I've had audio dropouts while watching the Red Sox (channel 851 on the Boston/Brookline Comcast lineup). No problems with other channels or sources.
> 
> 
> The audio comes back if I change to a different channel for a moment. Power cycling the Edge, the AVR or power cycling all components at once does not restore audio. I know the channel's audio stream is OK because I have a Pio 4280 fed directly by an S3 in the bedroom with the same cable feed and that has audio during the dropouts in our entertainment room.
> 
> 
> Our set up is Comcast by coax -> TiVo S3, HDMI out to EDGE (1.21) with audio out by HDMI to Pio VSX-94THX and video out by HDMI to Pio 6010.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This may seem obvious, but I would suggest that you upgrade your firmware to 1.2.2 and report back.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16692466
> 
> 
> I have frame rate locked to 1:1, but I have to set output manually to 1080p50hz or 60hz for some reason - I lose the picture if I have it on auto. Odd.



Perhaps you're having the same problem I was. I didn't understand 1:1 and had it turned on when I should not. I was told " your PS3 is outputting 24Hz and you have 1:1Frame Rate enabled in your EDGE. What is happening is that you are driving 24Hz from the PS3, through EDGE, and on to your display. The problem is that your display won't accept 24Hz input."


----------



## apinunw

My current setup is


Video+Audio: PCH A-110 and Dell Studio Hybrid --HDMI--> DVDO Edge --HDMI--> LG 47LH70YR

Audio: PCH A-110 and Dell Studio Hybird --TOSLINK--> Denon AVR 1905


So I can listen to LCD Speaker OR my 5.1 speakers. Now I want to add two sources, from Wii (1 component + 1 analog audio) and from cable box (1 S-video + 2 analog audio o/p). However I am stuck since DVD Edge has only one analog audio i/p. What should I do???


Any help would be highly appreciated. TIA


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apinunw* /forum/post/16700079
> 
> 
> ... I want to add two sources, from Wii (1 component + 1 analog audio) and from cable box (1 S-video + 2 analog audio o/p). However I am stuck since DVD Edge has only one analog audio i/p. ...



I think this really is best used as a pure HDMI solution (someone correct me if I'm wrong), so you might be better off with another DVDO product. However, you could plug everything into your receiver and have it's video output go to the Edge and then have the Edge output to your TV via HDMI.


----------



## apinunw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16700906
> 
> 
> I think this really is best used as a pure HDMI solution (someone correct me if I'm wrong), so you might be better off with another DVDO product. However, you could plug everything into your receiver and have it's video output go to the Edge and then have the Edge output to your TV via HDMI.



Thanks. Yes I wish I had an extra $500 to spend





















Oh I forgot to mention that my Denon DVR-1905 does not have HDMI o/p and i/p


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16698420
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're having the same problem I was. I didn't understand 1:1 and had it turned on when I should not. I was told " your PS3 is outputting 24Hz and you have 1:1Frame Rate enabled in your EDGE. What is happening is that you are driving 24Hz from the PS3, through EDGE, and on to your display. The problem is that your display won't accept 24Hz input."




I thought my displays (Epson TW2000 and LG 32" Full HD LCD TV) both accepted 24fps.



> Quote:
> Epson EMP-TW2000
> 
> Pull Down
> 
> 2-2 pulldown and 2-3 pulldown
> 
> TW2000 corresponds with 2-3/2-2 pulldown. It is selectable in OSD menu in TW2000.
> 
> 2-3 pulldown (60Hz): The image is smoother.
> 
> 2-2 pulldown (48Hz): Each frame length is same as the original film.



Would I need to enable 2-2 pulldown? If I leave this on all the time are the likely to be any problems?


----------



## Sirluckyj

What Color Space Setting for my Edge? Thanks.


Jim


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16710288
> 
> 
> What Color Space Setting for my Edge? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jim



I feed my Pio Plasma YCC 4:4:4


----------



## adude

I feed the Edge to Infocus 7210 projector. The default colorspace on Edge is RGB, but I can't change it no matter what the input is. The Output colorspace is grayed out on Edge. How do I force it to YCbCr?


The Edge firmware version is 1.21. I had 1.1 before and it had the same behavior. Any ideas?


----------



## aaronwt

Can the projector accept a non rgb input?


----------



## adude

Yeah, it can. I am supplying it component input as well. Also, it has the colorspace input selection (Auto, RGB, REC 601 and REC 709) as well. I have set it to Auto.


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16703525
> 
> 
> I thought my displays (Epson TW2000 and LG 32" Full HD LCD TV) both accepted 24fps.
> 
> 
> Would I need to enable 2-2 pulldown? If I leave this on all the time are the likely to be any problems?



Further to this:


I get these strange results on both the Epson and the LG.


With 1:1 framerate off and output set to AUTO, I get a picture, but slightly vertically reduced (small black strips at top and bottom of picture). 4:3 AR button gives no picture, but 4:3LB and 16:9 ok.


With 1:1 framerate on and output set to auto, no picture.


With 1:1 framerate on and output set to 1080p 50hz I get picture and "info" tells me input is 1080p24 and output is 1080p24 (unlocked).


With 1:1 framerate off and output set to 1080p 50hz get picture and "info" tells me input is 1080p24 and output is 1080p50 (unlocked).


I do have both displays connected by a hdmi splitter, but only one display on at a time, and the result is the same even with one display unplugged from the splitter. I haven't yet tried without the splitter entirely.


Wierd huh? Unless I have no clue, it seems that the settings are either buggy, or have no relationship to the result. I'm running 1.22 firmware.


So I've been running with "1:1 framerate on and output set to 1080p 50hz " as that seems to give the best result as far as "info" is concerned. Even in this mode with allegedly 24p output from the edge, swapping to 2:2 pulldown on the Epson makes no discernable difference to the picture.


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/16719811
> 
> 
> I feed the Edge to Infocus 7210 projector. The default colorspace on Edge is RGB, but I can't change it no matter what the input is. The Output colorspace is grayed out on Edge. How do I force it to YCbCr?
> 
> 
> The Edge firmware version is 1.21. I had 1.1 before and it had the same behavior. Any ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16720511
> 
> 
> Can the projector accept a non rgb input?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/16720811
> 
> 
> Yeah, it can. I am supplying it component input as well. Also, it has the colorspace input selection (Auto, RGB, REC 601 and REC 709) as well. I have set it to Auto.




I have encountered what appears to be the same issue. It's not a huge problem for me...except that it would be nice to have the option of *trying* colorspaces other than RGB, just to see if there is a significant difference.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/16719811
> 
> 
> I feed the Edge to Infocus 7210 projector. The default colorspace on Edge is RGB, but I can't change it no matter what the input is. The Output colorspace is grayed out on Edge. How do I force it to YCbCr?



The M1-DA port on the 7210 accomodates DVI, which is digital RGB *only*. Since HDMI connections can accomodate digital component or digital RGB, HDMI to M1-DA adapters will provide the digital input, but only as RGB.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## adude

Ken,


That explains it. Thanks


----------



## Joe741

A while back I upgraded my EDGE to 1.2 from 1.1 but now realize I didn't power up the EDGE prior to upgrading as per instructions. The info screen shows fw as 1.2, so my question is: could installing firmware updates with the EDGE powered off have any negative consequences?


BTW, I use an old ibook and the Mac upater if it matters.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16728599
> 
> 
> A while back I upgraded my EDGE to 1.2 from 1.1 but now realize I didn't power up the EDGE prior to upgrading as per instructions. The info screen shows fw as 1.2, so my question is: could installing firmware updates with the EDGE powered off have any negative consequences?
> 
> 
> BTW, I use an old ibook and the Mac upater if it matters.



I wouldn't think the drive would show up with it powered off.


----------



## dlm10541

Powered off generally means its in standby. When you press the button the unit comes on and recognizes the folder.


----------



## Joe741

I wasn't sure what happened as I couldn't see the front of the EDGE when I was upgrading. I just plugged the ibook into the nini-usb port, stuck a paper clip end into the reset hole and when the EDGE icon showed up I ran the updater. Short time later the EDGE icon disappeared and I unplugged the laptop, that's about it.


----------



## collinhack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *collinhack* /forum/post/16723972
> 
> 
> So I've been running with "1:1 framerate on and output set to 1080p 50hz " as that seems to give the best result as far as "info" is concerned.



Tested without splitter and all works as it should, so will stick to the above "workaround" when using the splitter.


Does anyone know what "output frame lock" is for? The manual doesn't talk about it at all.


----------



## Dakotah

Hey guys, quick question on the EDGE...

I understand that most people input their components directly into the EDGE, and then split the audio/video portions from there (audio to AVR, vid to TV)...but is that a requirement?


I have an Onkyo 706 AVR that has enough HDMIs (so far) to handle all of my components...so if I were to set my 706 to "through" all of my material directly to the EDGE...and then EDGE to TV...would that cause any issues?


----------



## Tong Chia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dakotah* /forum/post/16735386
> 
> 
> Hey guys, quick question on the EDGE...
> 
> I understand that most people input their components directly into the EDGE, and then split the audio/video portions from there (audio to AVR, vid to TV)...but is that a requirement?



No. I have some my connections this way as well because the EDGE

cannot switch SACD's DSD.


I have an Onkyo 885




> Quote:
> I have an Onkyo 706 AVR that has enough HDMIs (so far) to handle all of my components...so if I were to set my 706 to "through" all of my material directly to the EDGE...and then EDGE to TV...would that cause any issues?



Problems can happen if you combine the 2 methods ie route HDMI audio

into the processor from the EDGE while routing HDMI video from the

processor to the EDGE.


----------



## Kilian.ca

Just updated firmware to 1.22 b.0.87. A few comments since I bought it recently:


It can output 1024x768 at 50Hz and 60Hz even though only the latter (XGA 60Hz) is available in the output options. Enable the 1:1 framerate and output Auto.


The analog input color space recognition is possibly incorrect. The info says composite and S-video analog inputs from my SD cable box are YCrCb 444 (video) - but these should be YPrPb as I understand.


Also components (YPrPb) inputs from SD DVD players (I've tried three) are said to be RGB (video) but in the Arcam at least the output is manually set to YPrPb and there is no sync connection in place (it needs a composite cable) for RGB. The white levels via component inputs are way off with clipping around 50% until I disable AGC for these.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dakotah* /forum/post/16735386
> 
> 
> Hey guys, quick question on the EDGE...
> 
> I understand that most people input their components directly into the EDGE, and then split the audio/video portions from there (audio to AVR, vid to TV)...but is that a requirement?
> 
> 
> I have an Onkyo 706 AVR that has enough HDMIs (so far) to handle all of my components...so if I were to set my 706 to "through" all of my material directly to the EDGE...and then EDGE to TV...would that cause any issues?



That's fine. Just make sure video processing is off in the receiver.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/16736748
> 
> 
> Just updated firmware to 1.22 b.0.87.
> 
> Also components (YPrPb) inputs from SD DVD players (I've tried three) are said to be RGB (video) but in the Arcam at least the output is manually set to YPrPb and there is no sync connection in place (it needs a composite cable) for RGB. The white levels via component inputs are way off with clipping around 50% until I disable AGC for these.



Funny, using the same firmware and analog RGBS input, infoscreen says YCbCr instead of RGB.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16667861
> 
> 
> Unlocked output does not override 1:1 framerate. 24p in = 24p out. It is the equivalent of genlock on/off on Lumagen scalers.



Do I understand correctly that IF 1:1 framerate is ON THEN the Framelock ON/OFF setting is overridden (should better be grayed out)?


I.e.:


Is 1:1 framerate on?

YES? Always follow the input framerate to the outputframe rate for ALL input framerates. Simple and clear.

NO? continue:

Is Framelock ON?

YES Try to follow the input framerate if it is between certain boundaries compared to the framerate as set in the output option. But when does it stop trying to follow the input framerate???

NO The output framerate is FIXED as set in the output option. Frames are duplicated or dropped as needed to maintain the set framerate. Simple and clear.


----------



## Slonk

As documented in the various DVDO threads the Edge (and VP50's) internally process all video signal in YCbCr 4:2:2 space with 10bit resolution.


Of course all current digital sources are only 8 bits wide (DVD and Blu-ray) but -amongs other things- it could mean that an upsampled videoframe could contain correct values in _between_ the orginal samples, instead of rounding up or down the interpolated values.


So, after a 8bit resulution input, a 10bit result emerges at the processing output stage.


But whats next?

* the 10 bit result is rounded of chopped of by the HDMI output transmitter stage for RGB and or YCbCr output?


* the 10bit result is kept by the HDMI transmitter, but only for RGB and/or YCbCr 4:2:2 and/or YCbCr 4:4:4 and is emitted as HDMI 1.3 10bit color space (or as 12 or 16 bits color spaces, padded with zero's)


* the Anchor bay chips throws away the 10bit result itself and only offers 8bits to the HDMI transmitter?


This could be relevant for display devices accepting >8bit colorspace and being able to display for example gray scales >256 steps. But could also be just an academic question...


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16348014
> 
> 
> 4:2:2 is the only only output from the EDGE that is 10bit. RGB and 4:4:4 is only 8bit from the EDGE.



Do you mean this is independent on the input? (should be, as all processing is done in 4:2:2?).


If yes, is this known as in implementation restriction? DVDO spec for ABT2010 says: _24/30/36-bit 4:4:4 RGB/YCbCr or 20-bit/24-bit YCbCr_


----------



## usualsuspects

My understanding of how it works - 1:1 and output unlocked are two different things that do not override or depend on each other.


1:1 on: 24p in = 24p out, 60i/p in = 60p out, etc...

The unlock allows some drift in the input vs the output frames, they are not necessary in lock-step. How much drift is allowed is not documented, but the example given by DVDO was 59.9x vs 60.00 (situation arises from some cables boxes that put menus out at exactly 60hz vs 59.9x). The idea of the unlocked output was to prevent resyncs and output frequency changes for small deviations of the input framerate, frames are duplicated or dropped as needed. I don't know the technical details of exactly what the parameters of the unlocked mode are, no word from the manufacturer on it yet.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/16741049
> 
> 
> Do I understand correctly that IF 1:1 framerate is ON THEN the Framelock ON/OFF setting is overridden (should better be grayed out)?
> 
> 
> I.e.:
> 
> 
> Is 1:1 framerate on?
> 
> YES? Always follow the input framerate to the outputframe rate for ALL input framerates. Simple and clear.
> 
> NO? continue:
> 
> Is Framelock ON?
> 
> YES Try to follow the input framerate if it is between certain boundaries compared to the framerate as set in the output option. But when does it stop trying to follow the input framerate???
> 
> NO The output framerate is FIXED as set in the output option. Frames are duplicated or dropped as needed to maintain the set framerate. Simple and clear.


----------



## meyrowitz

I just picked up a dvdo edge and have a short trial period. I'm assuming to get the most out of it would be to feed it the most basic signal I could either 480i or 480p. I have a Samsung BluRay player that allows you to set the output resolution but have not found a choice for native resolution. I'm looking to output BR discs at 1080p and not upconvert but have sd discs come in at 480i or p without having to change the settings. I currently have the player set to 480P but I imagine the player would downconvert br discs to 480P and then the edge would upconvert back to 1080P.


I'm thinking that having both down and up conversions (of the same signal) is not optimal. Any ideas? Am I right that feeding 480 I/P to the edge and letting it upconvert is the best approach for optimal video.


Thanks


----------



## stretch437

you're just going to have to research what kinds of settings the player has. you are basically correct in that you want the player to put out 1080 for blu-ray and 480 for SD-DVD.


i would recommend you do *not* set the player to out put 480p for all content (including blu-ray)- you are correct in your suspicion that this would make the blu-ray look worse and that would be a real shame.


you may be forced to change the player's settings every time you switch between SD DVD and blu-ray. if this becomes tiresome and there is no other workaround, it would probably be preferable to just let the player upconvert SD. ie leave everything on 1080 all the time. you would have to let go of your desire to have the edge upconvert SD, but throwing away resolution from a pristine source like blu-ray is a bigger crime.


----------



## meyrowitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16746817
> 
> 
> you're just going to have to research what kinds of settings the player has. you are basically correct in that you want the player to put out 1080 for blu-ray and 480 for SD-DVD.
> 
> 
> i would recommend you do *not* set the player to out put 480p for all content (including blu-ray)- you are correct in your suspicion that this would make the blu-ray look worse and that would be a real shame.
> 
> 
> you may be forced to change the player's settings every time you switch between SD DVD and blu-ray. if this becomes tiresome and there is no other workaround, it would probably be preferable to just let the player upconvert SD. ie leave everything on 1080 all the time. you would have to let go of your desire to have the edge upconvert SD, but throwing away resolution from a pristine source like blu-ray is a bigger crime.



Thanks...

I did not get a response on the bluray thread but after looking I couldn't find a native mode output. It was either one or the other. I can change it whenever I watch a bluray disc.


On another topic, I enjoy the convenience of the auto on and auto switching but not sure the upconverting makes that much of a difference. The upconverted picture is definitely better than directv sd stations but is the difference worth $500, well that's what I'll try and determine over the next few days. Thanks again.


----------



## Christopher J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16739526
> 
> 
> That's fine. Just make sure video processing is off in the receiver.



Doesn't putting the receiver first in the chain then to edge then to TV throw lip synch way off?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyrowitz* /forum/post/16741940
> 
> 
> I just picked up a dvdo edge and have a short trial period. I'm assuming to get the most out of it would be to feed it the most basic signal I could either 480i or 480p. I have a Samsung BluRay player that allows you to set the output resolution but have not found a choice for native resolution. I'm looking to output BR discs at 1080p and not upconvert but have sd discs come in at 480i or p without having to change the settings. I currently have the player set to 480P but I imagine the player would downconvert br discs to 480P and then the edge would upconvert back to 1080P.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that having both down and up conversions (of the same signal) is not optimal. Any ideas? Am I right that feeding 480 I/P to the edge and letting it upconvert is the best approach for optimal video.
> 
> 
> Thanks



If your player has a "Source Direct" setting, try that. If not, I'd say "Auto" or an equivalent would be next best.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/16736748
> 
> 
> Just updated firmware to 1.22 b.0.87. A few comments since I bought it recently:
> 
> 
> It can output 1024x768 at 50Hz and 60Hz even though only the latter (XGA 60Hz) is available in the output options. Enable the 1:1 framerate and output Auto.
> 
> 
> The analog input color space recognition is possibly incorrect. The info says composite and S-video analog inputs from my SD cable box are YCrCb 444 (video) - but these should be YPrPb as I understand.
> 
> 
> Also components (YPrPb) inputs from SD DVD players (I've tried three) are said to be RGB (video) but in the Arcam at least the output is manually set to YPrPb and there is no sync connection in place (it needs a composite cable) for RGB. The white levels via component inputs are way off with clipping around 50% until I disable AGC for these.



Any improvements in picture controls or audio output?


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16746817
> 
> 
> you may be forced to change the player's settings every time you switch between SD DVD and blu-ray. if this becomes tiresome and there is no other workaround,



If this were the case I would recommend getting an inexpensive Logitech programmable remote, like the Harmony 550 , after programing you would just press the "DVD" button or the "Bluray" button. Just a warning though these little devices are addictive, and soon you'll be itching to upgrade.


----------



## tke743

How Do I invoke these 2 technologies, or do I have to manually select 1080p60 and 1080p24 and these work in the background. I would love it if I could just have the edge auto-detect the original frame rate and display it.


Progressive Cadence Detection™

Film-based content, which originated at 24 frames per second, is broadcast at 50 or 60Hz. Anchor Bay's Progressive Cadence Detection can lock on to the original 3:2 cadence in the broadcast, reacquiring the original 24 frames per second. This signal can then be output at a source-locked 24Hz eliminating the judder that existed in the original broadcast signal. Progressive Cadence Detection can be used with 480p, 576p, 720p50, 720p60 1080p50, 1080p60 input signals.


RightRate™

Anchor Bay's RightRate technology converts the input frame rate to the optimal display frame rate without causing 'tearing' in the output frame. Anchor Bay's high performance frame rate conversion also supports converting film sources from 24 frames per second to 60 frames per second for NTSC format and from 25 frames per second to 50 frames per second for PAL/SECAM format.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyrowitz* /forum/post/16741940
> 
> 
> I just picked up a dvdo edge and have a short trial period. I'm assuming to get the most out of it would be to feed it the most basic signal I could either 480i or 480p. I have a Samsung BluRay player that allows you to set the output resolution but have not found a choice for native resolution. I'm looking to output BR discs at 1080p and not upconvert but have sd discs come in at 480i or p without having to change the settings. I currently have the player set to 480P but I imagine the player would downconvert br discs to 480P and then the edge would upconvert back to 1080P.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that having both down and up conversions (of the same signal) is not optimal. Any ideas? Am I right that feeding 480 I/P to the edge and letting it upconvert is the best approach for optimal video.
> 
> 
> Thanks



A Pioneer BD player is what you want.







It has Source Direct, no resolution changing necessary. See if you can pick up a Pioneer 51 on clearance or something. I use this combo and it works great! Nice thing about the Pioneer, it will also output PAL out of the box. Beyond that, you can hack the Pioneer to be region free for DVD only, not BD. That in combination with the DVDO Edge, which converts PAL to NTSC just fine, is perfect for me.


----------



## barrygordon

The general rule is as follows: Have the best scaling device do all the scaling.


If you believe the Edge does the best scaling then let it do all the scaling it can. That means have every source feed the Edge its native signal whatever that is. If the source is a DVD then the native signal as recoreded on the DVD is 480i. If the source is a BR disc then the native signal is 1080p. If the source is a STB it is whatever the tuned to station is sending.


If you do not believe the Edge is the best scaler choice, then perhaps you should not have bought it.


----------



## prepress

If anyone's using their Oppo 83 with an EDGE, be aware that using Source Direct may result in 4:3 material being stretched horizontally. Has anyone else found this? While it isn't an issue with DVDO's VP30, VP50, or VP50Pro, Oppo tells me the EDGE has a different chipset than those.


Meantime, using the 83's Auto setting (or any other) will solve the problem if you're like me and want OAR for everything. Oppo is working on this, as they've asked DVDO for an EDGE so they can test things out. I've also just forwarded my Oppo e-mails to DVDO hoping they have insights.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/16740984
> 
> 
> Funny, using the same firmware and analog RGBS input, infoscreen says YCbCr instead of RGB.



Another pointer that something isn't right in the analog input recognition. I've requested user configurable options in color space for analog inputs during the last firmware update.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16751737
> 
> 
> Any improvements in picture controls or audio output?



Not sure what you're asking, can you be more specific? The latest firmware only adds the framerate lock control to the options. I cannot test audio as I don't use HDMI out.


----------



## 1msPixel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/16759403
> 
> 
> A Pioneer BD player is what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has Source Direct, no resolution changing necessary. See if you can pick up a Pioneer 51 on clearance or something. I use this combo and it works great! Nice thing about the Pioneer, it will also output PAL out of the box. Beyond that, you can hack the Pioneer to be region free for DVD only, not BD. That in combination with the DVDO Edge, which converts PAL to NTSC just fine, is perfect for me.



Doing same here and liking it...but had not picked up on the PAL trick, so thanks.


----------



## ghislain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/16759403
> 
> 
> A Pioneer BD player is what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has Source Direct, no resolution changing necessary. See if you can pick up a Pioneer 51 on clearance or something. I use this combo and it works great! Nice thing about the Pioneer, it will also output PAL out of the box. Beyond that, you can hack the Pioneer to be region free for DVD only, not BD. That in combination with the DVDO Edge, which converts PAL to NTSC just fine, is perfect for me.



Have you found there is a noticeable difference between the BDP51 doing the scaling compared to the Edge? I own a BDP51 myself.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/16736748
> 
> 
> Just updated firmware to 1.22 b.0.87. A few comments since I bought it recently:



Have they fixed the Denon issue with this update where it automatically picks up the HD codec (without having to press the source button)?


----------



## Franin

I was told that the VP50pro can ouput 2:35:1 material even if its input is 1:78:1/1:85:1 can the edge do this too?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16762707
> 
> 
> Have they fixed the Denon issue with this update where it automatically picks up the HD codec (without having to press the source button)?



I have no problems with mine anymore, although I'm not sure what firmware I'm currently using now.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/16760999
> 
> 
> Another pointer that something isn't right in the analog input recognition. I've requested user configurable options in color space for analog inputs during the last firmware update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're asking, can you be more specific? The latest firmware only adds the framerate lock control to the options. I cannot test audio as I don't use HDMI out.



Sorry. My EDGE's analog input won't work. I tried connecting a DVD player via component with analog audio input, but get no sound out; I should get sound out via the HDMI or by putting the DVD's analog outs into the associated input on the TV. I've contacted DVDO, but there's no solution yet.


----------



## Dakotah

Well, I pulled the trigger on an EDGE. It should be here late next week. Here's to hoping that it'll worth the investment!










Would you guys recommend updating to the latest firmware as soon as I set it up?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dakotah* /forum/post/16765366
> 
> 
> Well, I pulled the trigger on an EDGE. It should be here late next week. Here's to hoping that it'll worth the investment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys recommend updating to the latest firmware as soon as I set it up?



Absolutely! Many unit have been sitting on warehouse shelves for months, and the firmware updates have been coming fast and furious recently.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/16667087
> 
> 
> Ive found that the 1.2.2 beta still resets audio delay back to zero when Edge is power cycled.
> 
> 
> Can anybody else verify this please....



i am experiencing something similar except in my case it's a different feature (detail enhancement) and the value does not revert to zero (it seems to be stuck on -64).


we're not the only ones. you may recall this guy


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GKevinK* /forum/post/16094179
> 
> 
> I just updated to the 1.1 firmware... and I'm losing ALL settings on every power cycle (either removing the mains or just hitting the off button on the remote.) I've lost two iterations of renaming my inputs at this point.



and this guy


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16099094
> 
> 
> Same exact thing happened to me. If you still have it, reinstall the original firmware that came with your Edge. You will lose the Advanced Settings category which includes the test patterns (if those matter to you) but it will work, including keeping your settings and input names. Contact Edge support to see if they can send you the original firmware if you don't have it. Takes a few days but that's what I did. Good luck.



i did try the test juancmjr describes above and can confirm his findings.


haven't tried getting it replaced yet..


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16762762
> 
> 
> I was told that the VP50pro can ouput 2:35:1 material even if its input is 1:78:1/1:85:1 can the edge do this too?



Anyone....


----------



## apinunw

Which way should I go???


PCH A-110 --TOSLINK--> Denon AVR

--HDMI--> DVDO EDGE --HDMI-->TV


or


PCH A-110 --TOSLINK--> DVDO EDGE --TOSLINK --> Denon AVR

--HDMI-->TV


Please note that my Denon AVR does not have HDMI port at all.


BTW, do we have something like DVDO EDGE wiki???? Reading through 1xx pages is very useful but might be too much for newbie like me.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16767853
> 
> 
> i am experiencing something similar except in my case it's a different feature (detail enhancement) and the value does not revert to zero (it seems to be stuck on -64).
> 
> 
> we're not the only ones. you may recall this guy
> 
> 
> and this guy
> 
> 
> 
> i did try the test juancmjr describes above and can confirm his findings.
> 
> 
> haven't tried getting it replaced yet..



Yup... Build 76 seems to be the last stable code. Ive switched back to it and audio delay is now working properly and the unit will stay turned off. Hopefully DVDO will get their act together soon.


----------



## ifeliciano

I just received an Edge that I purchased from a forum member. The unit looks in very good shape overall. My problem seems

to be the unit will not power on. The LED in front always stays red. I have switched the remote several times from DVDO to

AUX or TV, etc.. back to DVDO and try to power on, but no go.


I also noticed my projected image looks purple-ish instead of the bright blue it normally has when starting up the PJ.


Does anyone know of a "reset" function to get the Edge powering up again or do I have to send it to Anchor Bay ?


----------



## ghislain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifeliciano* /forum/post/16768815
> 
> 
> I just received an Edge that I purchased from a forum member. The unit looks in very good shape overall. My problem seems
> 
> to be the unit will not power on. The LED in front always stays red. I have switched the remote several times from DVDO to
> 
> AUX or TV, etc.. back to DVDO and try to power on, but no go.
> 
> 
> I also noticed my projected image looks purple-ish instead of the bright blue it normally has when starting up the PJ.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a "reset" function to get the Edge powering up again or do I have to send it to Anchor Bay ?



Please search this thread using the keywords 'red led'. I found a couple of posts that could potentially be of interest to you.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...d#post16308733


----------



## Synman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rosano* /forum/post/16623497
> 
> 
> For some reason my Edge will not stay in 1080p24 mode....I have to reset it every time i turn it back on.....it reverts to Auto mode and my PJ says its 1080p60....any one else have this problem?....Any ideas? Am i doing something wrong?



I have a smiliar problem which also includes the 1:1 frame rate setting. Each time the Edge is turned on, the output is reset to auto (from 1080p/24) and the 1:1 frame rate is disabled (from enabled). I can't seem to find a way to have the setting stick to avoid having to reset the settings each time I turn on the Edge. I currently use firmware version 1.2.1 and was wondering whether the 1.2.2 version with Output Frame Lock would help.


----------



## Slonk

The EDGE Remote turns out to be a powerful device. Using learned discrete on and off codes, I was able to fully automate all my devices. From the DVDO Product Manual not all possibilities are clear. So I made a small leaflet for those who might be interested (attachment).

 

EDGE Remote Leaflet v1.1.pdf 82.19921875k . file


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16763647
> 
> 
> My EDGE's analog input won't work. I tried connecting a DVD player via component with analog audio input, but get no sound out; I should get sound out via the HDMI or by putting the DVD's analog outs into the associated input on the TV. I've contacted DVDO, but there's no solution yet.



It sounds like a defect but I can't test it to see if it's a universal defect. It should be fixed in any case. Presumably you've ruled out using SPDIF out as a viable and better option?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16768228
> 
> 
> Anyone....



There is a manual underscan but no specific option to crop the picture to fixed ARs. You can have a look at the online manual.


----------



## stretch437

i know this sounds crazy, but for people having trouble with settings that are not retained between power cycles, you may want to check to see if you have any devices plugged into the HDMI1 input.


if so, move them to some other HDMI input and see if things behave better.


after i did this (and a factory reset, although i'm not sure that part is actually necessary), my edge went back to behaving normally.


i have been beta testing this device for almost a year now and for much of that time i purposely kept the HDMI1 input empty because of other mysterious issues that seemed to be related to it. then after one of the recent firmware updates i thought i would start using it again and it appeared to e working fine... for awhile... until now? somehow i hadn't occurred to me this stuck-settings issue could be related to the HDMI1 issue.


i hope somebody else with the stuck-settings problem can give this a try and see if my findings are reproducible or just an isolated data point.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/16761449
> 
> 
> Have you found there is a noticeable difference between the BDP51 doing the scaling compared to the Edge? I own a BDP51 myself.



I think the Edge was a little better. I never really compared them. I try to send everything native to the Edge, if I can. Or use my PC.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/16770558
> 
> 
> It sounds like a defect but I can't test it to see if it's a universal defect. It should be fixed in any case. Presumably you've ruled out using SPDIF out as a viable and better option?



I hadn't considered it, no. I'm not familiar with how SPDIF works, actually (being a non-tech person).


I have firmware 1.21.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16770751
> 
> 
> i know this sounds crazy, but for people having trouble with settings that are not retained between power cycles, you may want to check to see if you have any devices plugged into the HDMI1 input.
> 
> 
> if so, move them to some other HDMI input and see if things behave better.
> 
> 
> after i did this (and a factory reset, although i'm not sure that part is actually necessary), my edge went back to behaving normally.
> 
> 
> i have been beta testing this device for almost a year now and for much of that time i purposely kept the HDMI1 input empty because of other mysterious issues that seemed to be related to it. then after one of the recent firmware updates i thought i would start using it again and it appeared to e working fine... for awhile... until now? somehow i hadn't occurred to me this stuck-settings issue could be related to the HDMI1 issue.
> 
> 
> i hope somebody else with the stuck-settings problem can give this a try and see if my findings are reproducible or just an isolated data point.



Ill give it a try... However... with FW build 76 and earlier, audio delay sticks oer power cycles just fine. Any build newer than 76 exhibits the non sticking audio delay problem.


----------



## ifeliciano

I tried the 10 second reset and voila. It worked. My PS3 was set to output 1080i (My PJ is 720p). So I began to mess around with some settings and changed my PS3 to output 720P and the EDGE went into the same red LED on all the time. I need to search for any know issues with the PS3 and display resolution.


Set the PS3 to output 1080i and DVDO Edge is working again. Im using input "HDMI 1" on the VP.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/16770330
> 
> 
> Please search this thread using the keywords 'red led'. I found a couple of posts that could potentially be of interest to you.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...d#post16308733


----------



## Synman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16770751
> 
> 
> i know this sounds crazy, but for people having trouble with settings that are not retained between power cycles, you may want to check to see if you have any devices plugged into the HDMI1 input.
> 
> 
> if so, move them to some other HDMI input and see if things behave better.
> 
> 
> after i did this (and a factory reset, although i'm not sure that part is actually necessary), my edge went back to behaving normally.
> 
> 
> i have been beta testing this device for almost a year now and for much of that time i purposely kept the HDMI1 input empty because of other mysterious issues that seemed to be related to it. then after one of the recent firmware updates i thought i would start using it again and it appeared to e working fine... for awhile... until now? somehow i hadn't occurred to me this stuck-settings issue could be related to the HDMI1 issue.
> 
> 
> i hope somebody else with the stuck-settings problem can give this a try and see if my findings are reproducible or just an isolated data point.



Thanks for the advice. I moved my inputs away from HDMI 1, and without performing a factory reset, the settings are now retained between power cycles.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/16770537
> 
> 
> The EDGE Remote turns out to be a powerful device. Using learned discrete on and off codes, I was able to fully automate all my devices. From the DVDO Product Manual not all possibilities are clear. So I made a small leaflet for those who might be interested (attachment).



Nice and thanks. But... the web address for Universal needs updating: http://universalremote.com/


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Synman* /forum/post/16771943
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I moved my inputs away from HDMI 1, and without performing a factory reset, the settings are now retained between power cycles.



glad it helped you, but before we get carried away, i just made an important realization:


it may be that moving your source to a different input is just running away from the problem: the memory issue continues to affect the original input.


if you are no longer using that one, great. this solution is still useful.


but in my case i had sources in ports HDMI1 HDMI2 and HDMI3 and my memory issue affected HDMI3: when i moved all the input cables over by one space to HDM2 HDMI3 and HDMI4 respectively, the device that was in HMDI3 was now in HDMI4 and appeared to behave normally. so far so good.


but then i noticed the memory issue still existed on the original problem port, HDMI3. of course the issue now affected a different device, which is why i missed this at first.


so now i'm thinking if you have an input-specific memory setting that won't go away, an obvious workaround would just be to discontinue using that input: physically reconnect your equipment to any of the remaining inputs.


----------



## RichB

I cannot get a stable picture through the front HDMI port from my HTPC. It bounces a bit, handshakes blanking the picture and shows sparkles. There is no problem going directly to the screen.


Is there a firmware update that corrects this?


- Rich


----------



## Agent_C

If anyone's using an EDGE on the NYC Time Warner Cable system, I'd be curious to know what your settings are.


Honestly, so far I don't see this unit making a significant difference at all.


A_C


PDP-5020FD

SA 8300HD DVR


----------



## Gary J

I had one on TWC with a Panasonic plasma and the picture was worse no matter what it did.


----------



## ifeliciano

I have a problem, and serching didn't help. Maybe one of you has seen it before and can comment.


My PJ is 720P. If I set my PS3 to output 720P only my Edge looses "sync" with the signal, the screen blanks out and the Edge LED turns red. As soon as I return the PS3 to output up to 1080i, the Edge "syncs" and returns the image to my PJ. This is happening in both the HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 inputs. I did not try in any of the remaining HDMI. Will a firmware upgrade fix this ?


Also I noticed my image after the Edge seems very pixelated. If I connect the source directly to the PJ the image is fine. Any settings I should look into?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifeliciano* /forum/post/16771716
> 
> 
> I tried the 10 second reset and voila. It worked. My PS3 was set to output 1080i (My PJ is 720p). So I began to mess around with some settings and changed my PS3 to output 720P and the EDGE went into the same red LED on all the time. I need to search for any know issues with the PS3 and display resolution.
> 
> 
> Set the PS3 to output 1080i and DVDO Edge is working again. Im using input "HDMI 1" on the VP.


----------



## DonoMan

Output 1080p from games and Blu-ray and 480p from DVDs on the PS3. Let the Edge do the work from there. PS3 was not designed to render games natively in any resolution. Originally, it could not even downscale games to 720p and was thus either 480p or 1080p only.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16772101
> 
> 
> Nice and thanks. But... the web address for Universal needs updating: http://universalremote.com/



Thanks for pointing out, changed, see original posting.


----------



## ifeliciano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16773252
> 
> 
> Output 1080p from games and Blu-ray and 480p from DVDs on the PS3. Let the Edge do the work from there. PS3 was not designed to render games natively in any resolution. Originally, it could not even downscale games to 720p and was thus either 480p or 1080p only.



Okay...so I set up the PS3 to output 1080p to the Edge. Edge output is set to Auto Select. Still have what seems like SDE (screen door effect) on the projected image. I have also set the Edge's output to 1080i and 720p, but to no effect. I bypass the Edge and the projected image looks smoother with no SDE.


Any ideas ?


----------



## DonoMan

Maybe the Edge image is just sharper and you're able to see the SDE easier. How large is your projected image? I can see SDE on my 720p projector at 86" up to maybe about 7' of distance with some material.


----------



## ifeliciano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16774040
> 
> 
> Maybe the Edge image is just sharper and you're able to see the SDE easier. How large is your projected image? I can see SDE on my 720p projector at 86" up to maybe about 7' of distance with some material.



When scaled, I have a 45 x 107 2.37:1 screen. I sit back at about 11.5 foot.

Im going to try de-focusing the image a bit see if I can get rid of SDE. What gets me, and im sure its not the same, is that I scaled and post process the image before with my HTPC and never noticed any SDE.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16770812
> 
> 
> I hadn't considered it, no. I'm not familiar with how SPDIF works, actually (being a non-tech person).



DVD Player simply sends PCM (after decoding) via optical or coaxial to the Edge which then transmits PCM via HDMI to TV thus keeping PCM (digital) all the way.


----------



## collinhack

I was watching Harry Potter and the goblet of fire last night, and was getting a persistent bass "thrum" in some scenes. It would persist until a new "big bass" noise happened, or I could swap inputs on the edge and that would fix it.


Running the latest firmware and was passing PCM from my BD35 BR player.


Any idea why this might happen, if I can juggle any settings, or which component might be causing the issue?


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifeliciano* /forum/post/16773100
> 
> 
> My PJ is 720P. If I set my PS3 to output 720P only my Edge looses "sync" with the signal, the screen blanks out and the Edge LED turns red.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...so I set up the PS3 to output 1080p to the Edge. Edge output is set to Auto Select. Still have what seems like SDE (screen door effect) on the projected image. I have also set the Edge's output to 1080i and 720p, but to no effect. I bypass the Edge and the projected image looks smoother with no SDE.



I'm using my PS3 with a 720P projector and the Edge and it looks great. The Edge makes DVDs look amazing - almost as good as HDTV. Blu-Rays look just about perfect, but the Edge doesn't really make much difference there.


I've set the PS3 to output all resolutions (I occasionally play PS2 games, and PS3 games are 720P) because I think the PS3 does a much worse job of scaling than the Edge. I have the Edge's output set to 720P because I know that is the resolution of my projector.


----------



## ifeliciano

After looking at mine a little closer last night, I'm thinking the issue is *moire*, but i'm not 100% certain. I have the Sheerweave 4500 AT screen material, and as some of you know, it needs to be rotated when mounted on the frame or it will cause moire. I'm at about 15° rotation. I will increase the rotation to see if the moire minimizes, but first I need to get the EDGE color calibrated.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16776986
> 
> 
> I'm using my PS3 with a 720P projector and the Edge and it looks great. The Edge makes DVDs look amazing - almost as good as HDTV. Blu-Rays look just about perfect, but the Edge doesn't really make much difference there.
> 
> 
> I've set the PS3 to output all resolutions (I occasionally play PS2 games, and PS3 games are 720P) because I think the PS3 does a much worse job of scaling than the Edge. I have the Edge's output set to 720P because I know that is the resolution of my projector.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/16774187
> 
> 
> DVD Player simply sends PCM (after decoding) via optical or coaxial to the Edge which then transmits PCM via HDMI to TV thus keeping PCM (digital) all the way.



I suppose I could try that, though it means buying a cable which would be a waste if it doesn't work. The analog section _should_ work, though. It's set up properly, but yields no sound whether the RCAs go into the EDGE or direct to the inputs associated with the HDMI input to the display. Still hoping for something from DVDO.


----------



## Blacklac

Huh, this issue just crept up on me a couple weeks ago. I guess I'll have to switch inputs. Thanks for the heads up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16770751
> 
> 
> i know this sounds crazy, but for people having trouble with settings that are not retained between power cycles, you may want to check to see if you have any devices plugged into the HDMI1 input.
> 
> 
> if so, move them to some other HDMI input and see if things behave better.
> 
> 
> after i did this (and a factory reset, although i'm not sure that part is actually necessary), my edge went back to behaving normally.
> 
> 
> i have been beta testing this device for almost a year now and for much of that time i purposely kept the HDMI1 input empty because of other mysterious issues that seemed to be related to it. then after one of the recent firmware updates i thought i would start using it again and it appeared to e working fine... for awhile... until now? somehow i hadn't occurred to me this stuck-settings issue could be related to the HDMI1 issue.
> 
> 
> i hope somebody else with the stuck-settings problem can give this a try and see if my findings are reproducible or just an isolated data point.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16776986
> 
> 
> I'm using my PS3 with a 720P projector and the Edge and it looks great. The Edge makes DVDs look amazing - almost as good as HDTV.



lol! No. It makes them a bit less bad.


----------



## DaMavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16773252
> 
> 
> Output 1080p from games and Blu-ray and 480p from DVDs on the PS3. Let the Edge do the work from there. PS3 was not designed to render games natively in any resolution. Originally, it could not even downscale games to 720p and was thus either 480p or 1080p only.



Actually most of the early PS3 games would only output 720p and the issue was the PS3 would not upscale them to 1080i (or p) so if you were using a 1080i only TV, many PS3 games would display in 480p rather than in HD. That was my primary motivation in getting the Edge was to upconvert 720p only games into 1080i for my TV.


I've had good success setting up my PS3 to output in all formats so it picks the best and then the Edge scales to 1080i for my TV. I presume it would work as well scaling to 720p output as well.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16779697
> 
> 
> I suppose I could try that, though it means buying a cable which would be a waste if it doesn't work. The analog section _should_ work, though. It's set up properly, but yields no sound whether the RCAs go into the EDGE or direct to the inputs associated with the HDMI input to the display. Still hoping for something from DVDO.



Keeping audio in digital all the way until the final stage is generally better than having it undergo DA-AD-DA conversions. Getting a coaxial cable for a few bucks is well worth it if anything for troubleshooting but YMMV.


If as you now say analog audio from DVD player direct to TV yields no sound then by logical reasoning the Edge isn't necessarily to blame but rather something else.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16781348
> 
> 
> lol! No. It makes them a bit less bad.



Actually, I meant what I said. A high quality DVD transfer looks pretty darn good on a 720P projector, at least to my eyes. HDTV is mostly bit-starved these days doesn't really look all that good.


----------



## smaybee

I have to agree as I posted much earlier in this thread. Good quality DVD transfers look so good thru the edge on my 52" 1080p LCD that I now think pretty hard before spending the extra money on a blu-ray version of a disc over a DVD version. Of course it's all in the eye of the beholder and obviously others have a different opinion.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/16785255
> 
> 
> Keeping audio in digital all the way until the final stage is generally better than having it undergo DA-AD-DA conversions. Getting a coaxial cable for a few bucks is well worth it if anything for troubleshooting but YMMV.
> 
> 
> If as you now say analog audio from DVD player direct to TV yields no sound then by logical reasoning the Edge isn't necessarily to blame but rather something else.



But if I use the component video input on the display (the player has no HDMI), I _do_ get audio.


----------



## ifeliciano

When updating the firmware. Do I install every revision above my 1.1 or just install the latest ?


----------



## stretch437

just the latest


----------



## ifeliciano

Thanks !!


----------



## TKNice

Is anyone who owns the Edge looking at the Emotiva UMC-1 ? I'm planning on replacing my receiver with one and wondered how it's scaling capabilities compare to the Edge. I mostly use the Edge for vertical stretch and as an HDMI hub. I'm not sure how much I'd miss all of the other features.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smaybee* /forum/post/16790848
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Good quality DVD transfers look so good thru the edge on my 52" 1080p LCD that I now think pretty hard before spending the extra money on a blu-ray version of a disc over a DVD version.
> 
> ...



We agree that DVDs can look good through the Edge, but Blu-Ray transfers are usually so much better that you might want to reconsider buying DVDs. It depends on the movie.


----------



## stretch437

i drank the gary murrell kool-aid once and got a VP 30 and special modded player so i could experience the glory that is SD DVD over SDI. even now i find myself daisy-chaining two DVDO devices just so i can use SDI. DVD's certainly can look very very satisfactory, but ... well ... at the end of the day, it's just not HD.


by the way, there's an article i enjoyed reading a few years ago that compares screen shots produced by several different methods of displaying DVD's at higher resolutions (inlcuding the upsampling capabilities of the PS3). the article goes on to cover a couple other video processing topics that edge owners might also find interesting.

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...ut/default.asp


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/16791625
> 
> 
> Is anyone who owns the Edge looking at the Emotiva UMC-1 ? I'm planning on replacing my receiver with one and wondered how it's scaling capabilities compare to the Edge. I mostly use the Edge for vertical stretch and as an HDMI hub. I'm not sure how much I'd miss all of the other features.



Since the UMC-1 isn't released yet, there's no way to compare its scaling capabilites with those of the Edge.


----------



## Dakotah

Well, my EDGE came in today. I immediately updated to the most recent firmware as was recommended, and I've gotten everything hooked up. All I can really say after the first couple of hours use is: I am VERY impressed.


I am most impressed with the upscaling and detail enhancement on my DVDs via DVPCX995V changer. Cable also looks better, with fewer jaggies and noise. I haven't had a chance to get a good handle on if there's any improvement on my Roku downloads, as I don't seem to have the bandwidth right now to get "HD"...but I'm hopeful I'll see noticeable improvements there, also.


I haven't had any HDMI issues at all thus far. In fact, the Onkyo706 and Panasonic V10 syncing issues that I was wrestling with last month is no longer an issue. The EDGE is syncing perfectly with both of them...so no more component-dancing is required when switching to my Bluray. My system is once again "wife proof".


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16792094
> 
> 
> i drank the gary murrell kool-aid once and got a VP 30 and special modded player so i could experience the glory that is SD DVD over SDI. even now i find myself daisy-chaining two DVDO devices just so i can use SDI. DVD's certainly can look very very satisfactory, but ... well ... at the end of the day, it's just not HD.
> 
> 
> by the way, there's an article i enjoyed reading a few years ago that compares screen shots produced by several different methods of displaying DVD's at higher resolutions (inlcuding the upsampling capabilities of the PS3). the article goes on to cover a couple other video processing topics that edge owners might also find interesting.
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...ut/default.asp




nVidia must have made some nice improvements since then. I own the Edge, Onkyo HD805 (Reon), and Pioneer 51. My PC is by far the best with SD DVD. (8600GTS and PowerDVD7.3 & 9.)


----------



## adude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16762762
> 
> 
> I was told that the VP50pro can ouput 2:35:1 material even if its input is 1:78:1/1:85:1 can the edge do this too?



You mean, can Edge do vertical squeeze for CIH setup? Yes, it can.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16792094
> 
> 
> i drank the gary murrell kool-aid once and got a VP 30 and special modded player so i could experience the glory that is SD DVD over SDI. even now i find myself daisy-chaining two DVDO devices just so i can use SDI. DVD's certainly can look very very satisfactory, but ... well ... at the end of the day, it's just not HD.
> 
> 
> by the way, there's an article i enjoyed reading a few years ago that compares screen shots produced by several different methods of displaying DVD's at higher resolutions (inlcuding the upsampling capabilities of the PS3). the article goes on to cover a couple other video processing topics that edge owners might also find interesting.
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...ut/default.asp



Good for you. SDI doesn't have better - not even slightly better - PQ than HDMI. It does cut out the BS HDCP and other crap of HDMI, though, which I support. But paying so much for it? Not worth it.


----------



## Gary J

I tend to agree but put your helmet on.


----------



## aaronwt

I had several SDI devices between 2002 and 2006. They were expensive but did provide a good picture at the time. I'll stick with HDMI since it's much less expensive to deal with.


----------



## Dakotah

Hey guys,

I'm enjoying my EDGE so far, and am considering purchasing a TIVO HD XL as my final upgrade piece. I've seen a few aged posts in this thread referencing compatibility issues between the EDGE and TIVO...with no apparent indication of whether or not it has been fully resolved with the recent firmware updates.


Can any TIVO/EDGE owners chime in to let me know if there is any lingering problems?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dakotah* /forum/post/16814347
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm enjoying my EDGE so far, and am considering purchasing a TIVO HD XL as my final upgrade piece. I've seen a few aged posts in this thread referencing compatibility issues between the EDGE and TIVO...with no apparent indication of whether or not it has been fully resolved with the recent firmware updates.
> 
> 
> Can any TIVO/EDGE owners chime in to let me know if there is any lingering problems?



My S3 gets along with my Edge just fine. The only issue I see is intermittant audio confusion... The AVR gets out of sync on what the actual mode is (DD5,1/DD2/PCM) with the TiVo and audio stops. Hitting the TiVo button and restarting the playback solves it. Not a big deal...


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dakotah* /forum/post/16814347
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm enjoying my EDGE so far, and am considering purchasing a TIVO HD XL as my final upgrade piece. I've seen a few aged posts in this thread referencing compatibility issues between the EDGE and TIVO...with no apparent indication of whether or not it has been fully resolved with the recent firmware updates.
> 
> 
> Can any TIVO/EDGE owners chime in to let me know if there is any lingering problems?



I've a TivoHD and am having no new problems using it with the Edge. The TivoHD used to occasionally lose audio all on its own even before introducing the Edge to the mix. Usually changing channels would fix that problem, although once I had to reset the Tivo (and easy process that takes a few minutes). But these problems were rare and had nothing to do with the Edge.


----------



## Magnus_CA

I'm considering purchasing an Edge. I've got a 60" Pioneer PDP with Blu-Ray, DirecTV HD Receiver, XBox 360, and I'll probably tie in my Laptop via DVI -> HDMI cable. I plan on getting my panel calibrated by a professional calibrator. While going over prices he mentioned his flat rate is limited to calibrating 2 sources or 2 scan rates. He will calibrate more sources/scan rates for more coin.


If I buy an Edge and have all my sources routed through it with one HDMI out to the panel how can he calibrate specifically to each source? Or will the Edge limit me to one configuration for all my sources? If the Edge had CMS built in he'd take care of much of the calibration within the VP, but the Edge has no CMS or Gamma control.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16820564
> 
> 
> If I buy an Edge and have all my sources routed through it with one HDMI out to the panel how can he calibrate specifically to each source? Or will the Edge limit me to one configuration for all my sources?



It's a two-step process: you want to calibrate your TV to the EDGE first (source independent), then calibrate your sources to the EDGE (source dependent). The EDGE can store unique calibration settings for each source.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/16820631
> 
> 
> It's a two-step process: you want to calibrate your TV to the EDGE first (source independent), then calibrate your sources to the EDGE (source dependent). The EDGE can store unique calibration settings for each source.



Thanks, that makes sense....but that would limit you to being able to set gamma for the Edge only correct? I mean, the Edge only has basic picture controls (white/black level, tint, and sharpness plus noise reduction) per input right?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16820717
> 
> 
> Thanks, that makes sense....but that would limit you to being able to set gamma for the Edge only correct?



Correct.


----------



## muad'dib

Is there anyone out there that has tried the Anthem scaler vs. the edge?


Which one will do a better job?


I really am mostly interested in the detail enhancement section. If edge does it better than anthem, or vise versa.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## BENN0

Quick question:


Is there a fast way to switch between inputs with the standard EDGE remote control?


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/16827322
> 
> 
> Is there a fast way to switch between inputs with the standard EDGE remote control?



Very fast, every numeric key corresponds to an input, it's even printed on the remote!


----------



## BENN0

Thanks, I have no idea how I missed that.


----------



## sirhc55

I follow this forum every day and in the past week or two the lack of posts tells me that the DVDO Edge has matured with the last firmware. Well done DVDO


----------



## Gary J

Or it's an indication of how many are being sold.


----------



## Steve Carr

Back in the VP game... Scored on an EDGE yesterday, from this cat who was selling his HT gear. Needs the cash (BUMMER) hate that when that happens. Man, he has some







stuff... Anyway all is good just need to update the firmware on it. I'll be returning my OPPO BDP-83 now that I have the EDGE. Picked it up for the processing of SD DVD's. I have a 2 week window left for a full return.


Steve


----------



## Joe741

I replaced my Oppo 970HD with a 980H and am able to get DD5.1 over HDMI, before I had to use a coax connection to get 5.1. I've only watch one movie, but there were no audio/video dropouts. With the 970 I was getting dropouts on a seemingly random basis so it may take a while before I can be sure the dropouts are gone.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/16846559
> 
> 
> Back in the VP game... Scored on an EDGE yesterday, from this cat who was selling his HT gear. Needs the cash (BUMMER) hate that when that happens. Man, he has some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff... Anyway all is good just need to update the firmware on it. I'll be returning my OPPO BDP-83 now that I have the EDGE. Picked it up for the processing of SD DVD's. I have a 2 week window left for a full return.
> 
> 
> Steve



I assume you sold your BDP-83 since the Edge does as good of a job of upscaling and deinterlacing SD DVD? What blu-ray player are you using now?


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16848918
> 
> 
> I assume you sold your BDP-83 since the Edge does as good of a job of upscaling and deinterlacing SD DVD? What blu-ray player are you using now?




I have not returned it yet.. I've been using a Panasonic BD55


----------



## Steve Carr

Been trying to update v1.2.2 half the night on my pc. Can't seem to get it, I keep getting an (error copying file or folder) message: cannot copy edge_110: there is not enough free disk space. Delete one or more files to free disk space and then try again.


I looked and deleted some stuff and I keep getting the same message...


Tried to get it on a laptop and the same thing is going on... I must not be doing something right.










any tips on how to get around this issue.










Steve


----------



## DonoMan

You have to delete everything there before you copy the new one over. Also, do not copy the zip over and then unzip it there. Unzip the new one on your computer's hard drive, delete all the old stuff off of the Edge, and then copy the new unzipped file over.


----------



## Steve Carr

Thank You Dan,


It took some time... v1.2.2 locked in..










Steve


----------



## Sirluckyj

I have found that setting my DirecTV DVR to output native but markout 480i as a choice of output that I get a much better PQ than allowing 480i to be output. Perhaps it is because PReP is active and does a nice job on the 480p. I thought I would pass this along.


Jim


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16850710
> 
> 
> You have to delete everything there before you copy the new one over. A...delete all the old stuff off of the Edge, and then copy the new unzipped file over.



Better yet, just move the old file bacl over to your computer, you never know when you might want to go back to an older version.


----------



## stretch437

has anyone else actually attempted this? i did back in around august of last year (i tried both PC and linux filesystems i believe) and it absolutely did *not* work for me (ie the machine reverted back to beta version 0.28 or whatever failsafe image gets booted in the event of a corrupt or missing firmware image). maybe things changed since then.


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16856679
> 
> 
> I have found that setting my DirecTV DVR to output native but markout 480i as a choice of output that I get a much better PQ than allowing 480i to be output. Perhaps it is because PReP is active and does a nice job on the 480p. I thought I would pass this along.
> 
> 
> Jim



I have been using the tactic mentioned by Jim for several weeks now. I use a Moxi DVR from my cable provider, but like Jim, my results have been good and I'm comfortable recommending the procedure to others. If you haven't tried this tactic, give it a whirl, and see how it works with your system.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16858619
> 
> 
> has anyone else actually attempted this? i did back in around august of last year (i tried both PC and linux filesystems i believe) and it absolutely did *not* work for me (ie the machine reverted back to beta version 0.28 or whatever failsafe image gets booted in the event of a corrupt or missing firmware image). maybe things changed since then.



Following the DVDO instructions you select the old file on the Edge and delete it. Then you select the new file on your computer copy and paste it into the Edge. Before you do that, select the old file on the Edge and copy it, then paste it into your hard drive. Then follow the DVDO instructions.


Was your experience that after copying and pasting the old file back to the hard drive, following the DVDO instructions didn't work?


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16856679
> 
> 
> I have found that setting my DirecTV DVR to output native but markout 480i as a choice of output that I get a much better PQ than allowing 480i to be output. Perhaps it is because PReP is active and does a nice job on the 480p. I thought I would pass this along.



For a few months now I've had my HR22-100 set to output all resolutions except 480i to the EDGE. My Panny pro plasma is much happier this way


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/16856679
> 
> 
> I have found that setting my DirecTV DVR to output native but markout 480i as a choice of output that I get a much better PQ than allowing 480i to be output. Perhaps it is because PReP is active and does a nice job on the 480p. I thought I would pass this along.
> 
> 
> Jim





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/16861698
> 
> 
> I have been using the tactic mentioned by Jim for several weeks now. I use a Moxi DVR from my cable provider, but like Jim, my results have been good and I'm comfortable recommending the procedure to others. If you haven't tried this tactic, give it a whirl, and see how it works with your system.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/16862098
> 
> 
> For a few months now I've had my HR22-100 set to output all resolutions except 480i to the EDGE. My Panny pro plasma is much happier this way



Hmm, what is the technical reasoning behind this? That just seems backwards, but I have yet to try that and apparently it works for quite a few people. Curious to know why it would work better that way, rather than native directly to the Edge.


----------



## Snail's_Pace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16847477
> 
> 
> I replaced my Oppo 970HD with a 980H and am able to get DD5.1 over HDMI, before I had to use a coax connection to get 5.1. I've only watch one movie, but there were no audio/video dropouts. With the 970 I was getting dropouts on a seemingly random basis so it may take a while before I can be sure the dropouts are gone.



Interesting to read--I was having the EXACT same problem with my 970HD (no DD/DTS bitstream via HDMI), and TONS of audio dropouts whether using my 970 or 971 with audio routed through the Edge--none of this was a problem if I ran audio decoding at the receiver first, then passed the video to the Edge for processing (of course, I lost the per-input adjustments that way as well as AV sync controls that the Edge provides to offset the video processing).


In my case, numerous discussions with the helpful folks at AnchorBay led me to send in my unit for fear of a faulty board somewhere; but it's nice to see I wasn't crazy and that someone else has at least some experience with random dropouts and bitstream difficulties over HDMI.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/16861879
> 
> 
> Following the DVDO instructions you select the old file on the Edge and delete it. Then you select the new file on your computer copy and paste it into the Edge. Before you do that, select the old file on the Edge and copy it, then paste it into your hard drive. Then follow the DVDO instructions.
> 
> 
> Was your experience that after copying and pasting the old file back to the hard drive, following the DVDO instructions didn't work?



i reviewed my notes from august and apparently at that time i discovered


> Quote:
> the backup firmware images i have been dragging *off* of the edge unit onto my windows desktop DO NOT in fact retain the same md5 checksum as they had when they were *written* to the edge



i haven't tested it again since then. i know it bricked my system then.


i haven't seen any DVDO instructions that recommend backing up firmware images by copying them *from* the edge's filesystem.


basically any (non-beta) firmware image you are going to find living inside the edge is already publicly available on DVDO's support page http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php 


even if it did work, i don't see the huge advantage in using this method to "back up" a firmware image.


----------



## barrygordon

The beauty of the new DVDO firmware load process is that it just uses windows to do the work. In effect the Edge memory becomes a removable disc drive once you activate the USB port.


You have no right to assume that the Edge firmare does not modify itself after being loaded and might have links to other static or dynamic structures. This then implies that a copy of the Edge memory might not be suitable to reload as firmware.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snail's_Pace* /forum/post/16862339
> 
> 
> In my case, numerous discussions with the helpful folks at AnchorBay led me to send in my unit for fear of a faulty board somewhere; but it's nice to see I wasn't crazy and that someone else has at least some experience with random dropouts and bitstream difficulties over HDMI.



Have you gotten it back yet? The HDMI audio issue is gone but I'm unsure of the dropouts. I had 1 so far outta 5 nights use. BTW, my dropouts are audio and video. I've tried different cables, and now a new dvd player so I'm thinking it's the EDGE.










Anyway, I hope it's not hardware but if I get anymore dropouts I guess I'll need to bug Anchor Bay some more.


----------



## DonoMan

I had tons of dropouts with 1.2 and I have been using 1.22 beta for about 10 hours of viewing now and I don't remember having even one dropout. They are either gone or at least reduced for me. (I never tried 1.21)


----------



## barrygordon

what is your source when you see the dropouts? A Blu Ray or DVD disc? If so I would suspect the disc as the most probable culprit


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16866185
> 
> 
> what is your source when you see the dropouts? A Blu Ray or DVD disc? If so I would suspect the disc as the most probable culprit



DVD. I had two dropouts the first time I watched Valkyrie, a week later none. As a matter of fact I've never been able to reproduce a dropout and I never experienced dropouts until I put the EDGE in the chain.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16866181
> 
> 
> I had tons of dropouts with 1.2 and I have been using 1.22 beta for about 10 hours of viewing now and I don't remember having even one dropout. They are either gone or at least reduced for me. (I never tried 1.21)



Interesting. What source? I'm DVD only and running 1.2. I didn't think 1.2.1 or 1.2.2 offered DVD users anything??


----------



## Joe741

Funny thing about my dropouts is that when they started back in May they were less than .5 seconds, now they are easily a second or two. They seemed to gradually grow in duration.


----------



## DonoMan

The source didn't seem to matter for me. Happened with my PS3, my Motorola DCH6200 cable box, and I THINK it also happened with my Oppo 70 (though that gets much less use, so I can't say 100% for that one)


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16863402
> 
> 
> i reviewed my notes from august and apparently at that time i discovered i haven't seen any DVDO instructions that recommend backing up firmware images by copying them *from* the edge's filesystem.



I didn't mean to infer that, just copy and paste before following the instructions.



> Quote:
> basically any (non-beta) firmware image you are going to find living inside the edge is already publicly available on DVDO's support page http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php



Yes, except for the fist version that came with the early DVDO, that was the one which I copied back.



> Quote:
> even if it did work, i don't see the huge advantage in using this method to "back up" a firmware image.



I didn't say there was a huge advantage after saving the original version that came with my original DVDO (which may be useless based on your testing) I just keep all the down loaded copies on my hard drive. As this product has matured newer versions seem to break fewer things and so this has become less of an advantage. In the early days the new releases sometimes broke other things. Anyways, it's just my overly cautious nature when it comes to any software/firmware upgrade to save and backup everything. YMMV


----------



## joneiche

Does anyone know what filtering the Edge does, if any? 2D, 3D, 3 line, etc?


Thanks!


----------



## Snail's_Pace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16866157
> 
> 
> Have you gotten it back yet? The HDMI audio issue is gone but I'm unsure of the dropouts. I had 1 so far outta 5 nights use. BTW, my dropouts are audio and video. I've tried different cables, and now a new dvd player so I'm thinking it's the EDGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope it's not hardware but if I get anymore dropouts I guess I'll need to bug Anchor Bay some more.



I only sent the Edge in Monday so I don't think it's even made it to CA yet. My dropouts were definitely audio only but vanished completely when I put the receiver's audio decoding in the mix before the bitstream hit the Edge--when I routed and switched through the Edge first (either HDMI or coax or toslink) and then sent the resultant signal to the receiver for audio duty (whether combined on an A/V HDMI output, or using the audio-only HDMI connection), dropouts usually showed up on the order of once every 20-30 minutes. I'll definitely post feedback when the replacement unit (I was just 2 weeks shy of my 1 year warranty period!) arrives back in my hands.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snail's_Pace* /forum/post/16869049
> 
> 
> every 20-30 minutes.



That would have drove me nuts, mine were 1 or 2 every 3 or 4 days.







Anyway, I just upgraded to 1.22 beta from 1.2 and will see how it goes.


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/16862217
> 
> 
> Hmm, what is the technical reasoning behind this? That just seems backwards, but I have yet to try that and apparently it works for quite a few people. Curious to know why it would work better that way, rather than native directly to the Edge.



Well, I don't know about "the technical reasoning" for my results. But my clear impression is that the image looks significantly better when I limit the output resolutions from the Moxi to 480p and 1080i. The EDGE receives these two resolutions and outputs *only* 1080i to my display, which can handle 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i.


I reached this conclusion after experimenting with all my output options from Moxi to EDGE and from EDGE to display...and I ended up preferring the *480p/1080i tandem from Moxi to EDGE*, and *1080i from EDGE to display*. To me, this configuration results in the best images my video system can display (at least, until its next upgrade







). Anyway, I suppose it's a good idea to try every option available to you and decide what is optimal in your system.


----------



## stretch437

wow- this sorta runs counter to the conventional wisdom about the Edge (i might almost go as far as saying "defeats the purpose of the Edge") on *both* the input and the output side.


the hope is that the edge is a better processor than any source *and* any display. in this world view, sources should be configured to not process the material at all, outputting as close to the native format of the original content as possible, while the edge should be feeding displays a signal that relieves the displays of the need to do any further processing at all.


the typical example is 'source puts out 480i, edge puts out 1080p'.


you may have found examples of both sources and displays that do a better job than the edge. or it may come down to the details of what makes you "prefer" one result over another. either way, in this scenario it seems the edge is functioning more as a fancy hub than a video processor.


----------



## joneiche

Best way to configure the Edge? I know these are probably dumb questions but here goes:


I will be getting one in a few weeks and I am curious as to how it handles different sources. I have an old LD player but thats easy. What about BD player? Will the Edge make any improvements on a 1080p source or should I send 480p to the Edge? How about satellite - I have some HD channels - does the Edge have a way to distinguish between an HD stream and an SD stream so that I dont have to reconfigure every time I change from SD content to HD content?


Thanks!


----------



## barrygordon

The best way to deal with the Edge is always to send it the true native resolution of the source, that is allow the source to do no scaling. e.g for a DVD player this would be 480i. You also set the display to do no scaling and have the Edge send the display its native resolution, ideally pixel matched. Pixel matched means that for every pixel of every scan line that the Edge sends there is a single corresponding pixel on the display. I am assuming all displays are digital as analog display (CRT's) do not really have distinct pixels.


The edge holds all picture controls and parameters in memory based upon input connection (e.g. component vs video vs HDMI and which one if multiple connectors of the same type) and resolution (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080p, etc.) so it decodes the input port and video resolution and then picks up the correct settings from memory.


To properly set up an edge for a STB you need to tune in a channel at every resolution to get the correct control parameters associated with the correct memories (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i). For a Blu ray player the same is true if you use it for DVD's and Blu Ray discs (480i vs 1080p)


All of the above assumes that the Edge does the best video processing in the chain. If that is not the case perhaps you should have bought a simple switch.


re SD vs HD the edge just goes by video resolution, does not care about aspect ratio (AFAIK)


----------



## joneiche

Barry - thanks a lot, that really helps!


So, to make sure I understand, I would configure the Edge once per input for each content resolution I would be sending to the Edge from that input? Once for SD DVDs at 480i and once for BDs at 1080p; the same for satellite, once for 480i SD channels, once for 720p and once for 1080p (or whatever HD resolution each sat channel uses - because they vary). I suppose I could turn off my HD channels and just send everthing as SD through the Edge.


The display I have is a Sony KDS-55A200 1080p LCOS display so I would just send everything from the Edge as 1080p to the display. The display has a Wega engine, so I need to turn that off.


Is all that correct?


Thanks!


----------



## barrygordon

Yes all of that is correct. That way the Edge will invoke any special processing you want done for that input/resolution pair. The Edge also supplies three test patterns for insuring pixel match. They are alternating block and white lines each line being 1 pixel wide. There is a vertical set, a horizontal set and a crosshatch (vertical and horizontal). From a distance the screen looks uniformly gray, but up close you can quickly see an issues as ripples or breaks in the pattern.


The advantage of all those memories comes in really handy when you need to adjust brightness/contrast etc. You can do it for each signal type.


If you are going to have your display calibrated, have it calibrated first. This is generally done bypassing the Edge using a standalone hi quality signal generator. Some use the Edge test patterns and that seems to be as good as a stand alone generator as it is my understanding that the patterns are directly output to the display and do not undergo any processing.


I don't have SAT but rather cable and cable feeds 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i. some "HD" programs are run at 480i and "Zoomed" prior to broadcast. This is especially true when running old content or content not originated in the USA. They really ought to put up a disclamer/statement about that in a manner similar to the bragging when a program is truly in HD. Truth in advertising and all that stuff.


You can then make any additional picture adjustments on the Edge for each input/resolution pair.


The above has been discussed with Anchor Bay and is basically what they told me vis a vis Edge operation.


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16870637
> 
> 
> wow- this sorta runs counter to the conventional wisdom about the Edge (i might almost go as far as saying "defeats the purpose of the Edge") on *both* the input and the output side.
> 
> 
> the hope is that the edge is a better processor than any source *and* any display. in this world view, sources should be configured to not process the material at all, outputting as close to the native format of the original content as possible, while the edge should be feeding displays a signal that relieves the displays of the need to do any further processing at all.
> 
> 
> the typical example is 'source puts out 480i, edge puts out 1080p'.
> 
> 
> you may have found examples of both sources and displays that do a better job than the edge. or it may come down to the details of what makes you "prefer" one result over another. either way, in this scenario it seems the edge is functioning more as a fancy hub than a video processor.




The EDGE is much more than "a fancy hub". I wouldn't want anyone to infer from my observations that the EDGE's functionality or processing is insignificant. Quite the contrary, I regard this unit as a stellar little video processor, and I'm very pleased with its performance. Good bang for the buck too.


My earlier observations were based upon what I believe is the fundamental issue in my video chain, to wit, the "native" 480i signal obtained from my cable provider is...well...lousy







. So, what I am suggesting is that the Moxi's upconversion of this signal to 480p seems to work better *as a starting point for further processing in my particular system* than the native 480i signal. By the way, unlike 480i, the 1080i signal via cable and Moxi is quite good and works very nicely when sent to the EDGE in its native form.


Now, as you say, using 480p rather than native 480i does seem to contradict the conventional wisdom. But in my system, beginning the EDGE processing with 480p yields better results to my eyes than relying on a problematic 480i signal, "native" though it may be. Moreover, after comparing images with EDGE in the loop and without, I concluded that 1080i as well as 480p signals are further enhanced by the EDGE's superior processing capabilities, including the Prep function. It may well be, as alluded to by the original poster (Jim), that Prep is especially helpful in certain video chain configurations (such as his or mine). In any case, the positive differences with the EDGE in the video processing loop are more than subtle in my view. This device is not just a system hub...I have no desire to return to processing video without the EDGE.


Let me say again: There is no harm in trying the various input and output options available within your own video chain. I expect that the EDGE will make most of them, if not all of them, look better. Anyway, have some fun experimenting and decide what looks best to you.


----------



## stretch437

i agree with your philosophy generally.


can i just toss out one more technical thing though?


the way i recall it, the point of PReP is to basically un-do another device's conversion from 480i to 480p.


specifically, if PReP can identify which field was the original and which was the one that was created by the deinterlacer, it will discard the created one and begin the deinterlacing process all over again using the original one as its sole input.


what this means is if you leave PReP enabled on your Edge (which is the default), the Edge will defeat your plan to have the Moxi perform the deinterlacing.


now you may be getting better results with moxi-480p, and for all i know the moxi does something *else* in addition to deinterlacing when converting to 480p. fair enough.


but on paper at least it should be impossible to distinguish the difference between [sending 480i and having the edge do DVDO-deinterlacing to 480p] versus [sending moxi-deinterlaced 480p to the edge, having the edge extract the original 480i and then perform the *exact same* DVDO-deinterlacing to 480p].


again, i do tend to agree with the general idea: try 'em all and see what you like best. but i wonder if there the two alternatives under discussion actually produce results that are any different at all?


[final caveat: if the moxi is converting something that originated as 1080i source to 480p, then PReP may not work as intended: if the image has undergone any scaling steps then it is harder to extract the original field. (DVDO insists you will almost always get better results with PReP on- i personally haven't experimented enough myself to have an opinion on this.) so the entire above discussion assumes the moxi is performing its conversion on SD source material. if you are taking HD material and downconverting it to 480p we need to be having an entirely different discussion anyway]


----------



## RipperDoc85

i thought all dvd's were native 480p...not 480i..........


----------



## stretch437

see yellow highlighting in section 1.40 at http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html#1.40 


besides moxi is a DVR not a DVD


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16876239
> 
> 
> see yellow highlighting in section 1.40 at http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html#1.40





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16875952
> 
> 
> 
> specifically, if PReP can identify which field was the original and which was the one that was created by the deinterlacer, it will discard the created one and begin the deinterlacing process all over again using the original one as its sole input.



Then where is a "created" field. Both fields are original.


----------



## stretch437

if a device can detect a 3:2 cadence then it will probably be doing perfect deinterlacing. PReP undoes bad deinteralcing. if we were discussing DVD players this could be an interesting point. Tom Hilton has a moxi. the moxi, when deinterlacing 480i video, is probably creating fields.


----------



## DonoMan

PReP is not perfect and can actually screw up good deinterlacing. However, since the deinterlacing performance of the ABT solution is already good, it's not going to happen that often.


I still see PReP as useless most of the time, and should be off except when you need to turn it on. (Default off, so to speak)


----------



## amitsingh

hi

i have a few question regarding the dvdo edge

i will be using it with

panny ax 200 130' screen

oppo 981

marantz 6003

planning to buy a blu ray player


does it make any difference with blu ray players? as in 1080p source?


if i want to watch a 16:9 movie in an anamorphic 2.35:1 does it play with that sort of aspect ratio?


how is it compared to the processing of oppo 981? i am sure it is better but is it a hell lot better or a lil better?


thank you all


----------



## jesseasi

So I just got the DVDO Edge to replace my VP50.


I have some questions.


Audio output - is it possible to pass audio out via the Toslink Optical AND HDMI? I have a set of wireless 5.1 headphones and I would like to feed both my headphones and my preamp. Is this possible?


Best way to setup for Directv HD DVR? - I have found some postings to leave the output on the DirecTV receiver to "native" - but this causes the screen to black out and takes 4-8 seconds to re-sync each time you change the channel and the video switches. This can't be the "best way" is it? What have other DirecTV users found to work the best?


I appreciate any insight - I hope replacing my VP50 with the Edge was the right decision.


Thanks.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesseasi* /forum/post/16904418
> 
> 
> Best way to setup for Directv HD DVR? - I have found some postings to leave the output on the DirecTV receiver to "native" - but this causes the screen to black out and takes 4-8 seconds to re-sync each time you change the channel and the video switches. This can't be the "best way" is it? What have other DirecTV users found to work the best?



Yes, for the best PQ, it's the best way. The delay is because the DVR has to determine the native aspect ratio before it can switch the channel. It's the price you pay for the best PQ.


Of course, the best way to use a DVR is via recorded programs anyway. I rarely watch live TV, so don't really have that problem.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesseasi* /forum/post/16904418
> 
> 
> Best way to setup for Directv HD DVR? - I have found some postings to leave the output on the DirecTV receiver to "native" - but this causes the screen to black out and takes 4-8 seconds to re-sync each time you change the channel and the video switches. This can't be the "best way" is it? What have other DirecTV users found to work the best?



I think the blackout is handshaking. Does the same blackout occur when you go from one HD channel to another (assuming both are running HD video)?


You may want to try limiting the output res. in your DVR. There should be a place to turn off certain resolutions. I would think 1080i and 480i would be all you need with output res in your DVR set to Native.


I would think you would of had the same problem with your VP50, if it was configured to the same input and output settings of your EDGE.


Edit - maybe not. See this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post16862217 


You have to experiment a bit and see where it gets you.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesseasi* /forum/post/16904418
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Best way to setup for Directv HD DVR? - I have found some postings to leave the output on the DirecTV receiver to "native" - but this causes the screen to black out and takes 4-8 seconds to re-sync each time you change the channel and the video switches. This can't be the "best way" is it? What have other DirecTV users found to work the best?



Since I watch 95% HD I turn off native and output 1080i. The Edge still does the deinterlacing.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16876613
> 
> 
> PReP is not perfect and can actually screw up good deinterlacing. However, since the deinterlacing performance of the ABT solution is already good, it's not going to happen that often.
> 
> 
> I still see PReP as useless most of the time, and should be off except when you need to turn it on. (Default off, so to speak)



PReP is useful when a DVD player doesn't have the option of 480i over HDMI. I think that was DVDO's main target with PReP.


Brian


----------



## Blacklac

Geez, I upgraded the Edge firmware last week (the latest one that was on the site). Been gone on vacation for 6 days. Turn everything on and cable audio dropouts make it almost impossible to watch. I mean ridiculous amount of drop outs. I could easily have 10 dropouts in 30 seconds. I never have dropouts when I use my PC (BD/DVD/Gaming...) without the Edge in line.


Guess I'll have to email them for a beta release. It's sad. When it acts like that, i start thinking, "Do I really NEED this thing? Maybe my AVR processing is good enough..."


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/16907949
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to email them for a beta release. It's sad. When it acts like that, i start thinking, "Do I really NEED this thing? Maybe my AVR processing is good enough..."



Or your source's processing. Or your display's processing. They are all much improved over the last two years IMO.


----------



## amitsingh

guys pls help

anyone pls???


----------



## barrygordon

Interesting, you get cable audio dropouts when your cable device is connected through the Edge, but when you use your HTPC as the source without going through the Edge you get no dropouts, ergo it must be the Edge.


One of two possible conclusions


----------



## dukedallas2005

I had it for 2 months and wound up selling it. I just did NOT see the difference in picture quality, especially since most of my stuff is viewed in HD aleady on a Sanyo Z3000 110" screen. I lost about a $100 bucks but just couldnt justify keeping it.


----------



## jesseasi

Quick question for Directv HD DVR and Edge users.


When programming the universal remote - how do you extract or learn the discrete On and Off signals to program those buttons?


I have two directv dvrs in the same room - one is setup as receiver 001 the other as receiver 002. I was not sure which codes to use to program the remotes so I just programmed each button manually. The only problem is the discrete on and off codes. It seems if I program a "TV" on the directv remote - the remote will then send out a discrete "off" signal but also sends one for the TV - this double signal seems incompatible with the universal remote.


I am sure there is an easy way to get this done....any ideas?


The main goal is to program macro buttons for the on and off buttons so they power everything up and down.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/16908556
> 
> 
> Interesting, you get cable audio dropouts when your cable device is connected through the Edge, but when you use your HTPC as the source without going through the Edge you get no dropouts, ergo it must be the Edge.
> 
> 
> One of two possible conclusions



Well, considering it happened before and firmware helped, and now after updating again it's back... That pretty much settle's it for me. I never had dropouts before the Edge came into play. Nothing else has changed since then. Same hardware. I'll try the beta or revert back. If either of those don't fix it, I may call to have it sent back.


----------



## Blacklac

I went back to 1.21. I guess I was already using the beta version, it had 1.22 on it. 1.21 seemed to make a big difference. So far so good, but it literally just did it 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesseasi* /forum/post/16904418
> 
> 
> Best way to setup for Directv HD DVR? - I have found some postings to leave the output on the DirecTV receiver to "native" - but this causes the screen to black out and takes 4-8 seconds to re-sync each time you change the channel and the video switches. This can't be the "best way" is it? What have other DirecTV users found to work the best?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16906285
> 
> 
> Since I watch 95% HD I turn off native and output 1080i. The Edge still does the deinterlacing.



The "re-sync" occurs when you switch between channels of different resolution. You will find channel changes are much quicker when switching between channels with the same resolution. For example, try switching between ESPN HD and the Sports Mix channels, then compare that to switching between the News Mix and Sports Mix channels.


Personally, I have my HR22-100 DVR set to "Native" and output all resolutions to the EDGE except 480i. Disabling 480i forces the DVR to convert 480i source signals to 480p before being output to the EDGE. In this scenario, PReP is on, which will correct deinterlacing errors if necessary. I found that switching to/from 480i source signals was the slowest, so this setting eliminates that issue.


On the other hand, forcing 1080i output from the DVR means that 720p source signals are being re-interlaced to 1080i prior to being output to the EDGE. In that scenario, PReP is off, so you're stuck with the quality (good or bad) of the DVR's deinterlacing of the original signal.


----------



## stretch437

720p wouldn't need to be deinterlaced by the STB . (maybe you meant scaling?)


I hadn't thought of the improved quiCkness in resyncing when you disallow 480i out from the STB- the previous argument in support of this strategy focused on picture quality which I think you and I agree probably would be negligible if PReP is on. But faster channel switching could be a real benefit.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16906285
> 
> 
> Since I watch 95% HD I turn off native and output 1080i. The Edge still does the deinterlacing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16918011
> 
> 
> 720p wouldn't need to be deinterlaced by the STB



True, Stretch. But constraining the DVR's output to 1080i forces 720p signal inputs to be scaled to 1080p and then re-interlaced before being sent to the EDGE.


----------



## dlm10541

There are few 720P stations left and those that are generally have other PQ problems.


I find the quicker switching outweighs any minimal PQ issues that are present on a few stations.


This of course is my opinion and I have no quarrel with those who seek the ultimate PQ at all times


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16918598
> 
> 
> There are few 720P stations left and those that are generally have other PQ problems.
> 
> 
> I find the quicker switching outweighs any minimal PQ issues that are present on a few stations.
> 
> 
> This of course is my opinion and I have no quarrel with those who seek the ultimate PQ at all times



I don't know what stations you watch, but all Disney owned stations are 720P. We have over 120 HD stations on FIOS and there are plenty that are 720P. And the most expensive, non premium channels, which are ESPN, are 720P.

The Fox stations are also 720P.

I think the History and National Geographic channel are also in 720P.


Bottom line is there are plenty of stations that broadcast in 720P. Certainly more than there was a few years ago.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16918598
> 
> 
> There are few 720P stations left and those that are generally have other PQ problems.



huh?


----------



## Magnus_CA

I think this is a long shot but is there any way to get Video out of the HDMI Audio out? Maybe there's a setting in the menu? Or is it limited by the hardware to pass Audio only?


----------



## stretch437

someone inside DVDO once wrote: "EDGE can't do this. The hardware supports video only on the video/audio HDMI output. The 2nd HDMI output was designed to connect to an AV Receiver, so it carries only audio."


----------



## jesseasi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesseasi* /forum/post/16909283
> 
> 
> Quick question for Directv HD DVR and Edge users.
> 
> 
> When programming the universal remote - how do you extract or learn the discrete On and Off signals to program those buttons?
> 
> 
> I have two directv dvrs in the same room - one is setup as receiver 001 the other as receiver 002. I was not sure which codes to use to program the remotes so I just programmed each button manually. The only problem is the discrete on and off codes. It seems if I program a "TV" on the directv remote - the remote will then send out a discrete "off" signal but also sends one for the TV - this double signal seems incompatible with the universal remote.
> 
> 
> I am sure there is an easy way to get this done....any ideas?
> 
> 
> The main goal is to program macro buttons for the on and off buttons so they power everything up and down.



I found a solution to my question - figured I could post the answer to my own question as I am sure there are other users of the directv hd dvrs here.


I took my original directv remotes and programmed them with the corresponding 00001 and 00002 receiver ID's. But doing so will not make the separate "on/off" buttons work. You also need to assign/program a TV code to the remote. Once you do this the discrete on and off will work.


I then took the DVDO Edge remote and manually programmed the discrete on / off buttons through the learning mode. The trick here is to only "catch" the directv signal. It took me several tries - but if you time it right - you can learn the direct command and quickly pull the remote away so it does not "see" the command for the TV.


My DVDO Edge remote can now control everything in my home theater.


----------



## jesseasi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16920308
> 
> 
> I think this is a long shot but is there any way to get Video out of the HDMI Audio out? Maybe there's a setting in the menu? Or is it limited by the hardware to pass Audio only?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16920433
> 
> 
> someone inside DVDO once wrote: "EDGE can't do this. The hardware supports video only on the video/audio HDMI output. The 2nd HDMI output was designed to connect to an AV Receiver, so it carries only audio."



Along these lines I am interested in getting dual output of Audio so I can connect my 5.1 wireless headphones to my system.


I want the HDMI audio to work as it feeds my Home Theater audio processor. But I would also like get the optical output to work so I can feed my wireless headphones. Unfortunately the optical out on my Onkyo SC-885P does not output signals that come in through HDMI.


So I am looking for a way to break out Optical to fee my headphones.


Ideally I would like the toslink on the Edge to work - but I don't see any settings to accomplish this.


I guess another option would be something like this:


















Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16920433
> 
> 
> someone inside DVDO once wrote: "EDGE can't do this. The hardware supports video only on the video/audio HDMI output. The 2nd HDMI output was designed to connect to an AV Receiver, so it carries only audio."



Too bad. I have 2 HDMI inputs on my KRP-600M. Since there's no toggle to go from ISF Day to ISF Night I thought I could keep one input set to the Day config and the other to night and toggle back and forth via input control.


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/16916414
> 
> 
> I never had dropouts before the Edge came into play.



Blacklac, I know how you feel I felt the same way... It can drive you crazy if you let it... Been there with the VP30 and the EDGE has it's issues also... My Directv H20 and OPPO DV-970 has a challenge with bitstreaming over HDMI into the EDGE always dropping out and changing into PCM 2-channel. I now use the EDGE for video switching and processing and audio for my HD DVD player and BD player in LPCM mode. My AVR covers the bitstreaming via optical cable for all my other sources... works out just fine... no more drop outs...


using current firmware v1.22


Steve


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesseasi* /forum/post/16921613
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally I would like the toslink on the Edge to work - but I don't see any settings to accomplish this.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



You can do this in the menu under *Main Menu -> Settings -> Audio Settings -> Select Audio Output*, although you won't be able to get them both to work simultaneously.


This is because there are some audio formats, like multi-channel PCM/Dolby True HD/DTS M-A, that cannot be output on a SPDIF connection. What you could try thought is setting the above setting to "Auto". I imagine that you don't turn on your AVR when you use your headphones, and the EDGE should detect that there is no connected device on the HDMI audio out, but it may just end up sending audio to your display on the HDMI audio/video out.


There should also be discrete codes for this function, but I am not sure how well DVDO is supporting them.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/16918598
> 
> 
> I find the quicker switching outweighs any minimal PQ issues that are present on a few stations.
> 
> 
> This of course is my opinion and I have no quarrel with those who seek the ultimate PQ at all times



As Cicero said, "to each his own". I set up my landlord's DVR with a fixed output resolution because I knew he didn't have the patience for the longer channel change time caused by variable output resolution.


----------



## Magnus_CA

My pre-pro doesn't have an HDMI input therefore I have to bypass the Edge to get lossless audio from my Oppo BDP-83 via 5.1 analog connections. I have other connections that can be run through the Edge but would have to routed to my pre-pro via optical out. I can see the cost saving in cabling of keeping the Edge in the audio chain but would it be an advantage in terms of sound quality to take the Edge out of the loop? Perhaps less noise? My pre has lip-sync delay built-in.


Audio Routing Scenario 1-


XBOX360 --[via digital optical]--> Pre

DirecTV HR21 --[via digital optical]--> Pre

BDP-83 (for lossy codecs) --[via digital optical or coaxial]--> Pre


Audio Routing Scenario 2-


XBOX360 --[via HDMI]--> Edge --[via digital optical]--> Pre

DirecTV HR21 --[via HDMI]--> Edge --[via digital optical]--> Pre

BDP-83 (for lossy codecs) --[via HDMI]--> Edge --[via digital optical]--> Pre


----------



## Joe741

From when I was having audio problems:


However if you bypass EDGE, then you can not benefit from 2 features in

EDGE: First is the ability of EDGE to switch audio and video sources,

and second is the delay that EDGE adds to audio to maintain AV sync.

This delay is approximately 50mS; many people can't detect it.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/16926146
> 
> 
> From when I was having audio problems:
> 
> 
> However if you bypass EDGE, then you can not benefit from 2 features in
> 
> EDGE: First is the ability of EDGE to switch audio and video sources,
> 
> and second is the delay that EDGE adds to audio to maintain AV sync.
> 
> This delay is approximately 50mS; many people can't detect it.



Thanks for the reply. Again, I have lip-sync correction in my receiver and switching sources in my Pre can be facilitated via remote macro.


----------



## Magnus_CA

I just hooked up my Edge (Firmware v1.21) yesterday and I'm experiencing rampant handshaking issues where the screen of my Pioneer KRP-600M goes completely black and I have to turn the Edge on and off a few times before the image comes back.


It seemed worst on my DirecTV receiver than my Blu-Ray player but that could be coincidence until I can perform additional testing. No combination of Input and Output Color space options within the Edge and input Color space on my PDP seems to stop the blackout. I've also tried setting my output resolution in my Edge to Auto and 1080P and it doesn't seem to help. I've observed the same issue with 2 different HDMI cables. When I remove the Edge from the signal loop the image is rock solid with both HDMI cables.


Short of replacing my Edge is there anything else I should try? Would going to Beta v1.22 possibly make a difference?


TIA for the help!


----------



## Steve Carr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16930237
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my Edge (Firmware v1.21) yesterday and I'm experiencing rampant handshaking issues where the screen of my Pioneer KRP-600M goes completely black and I have to turn the Edge on and off a few times before the image comes back.
> 
> 
> It seemed worst on my DirecTV receiver than my Blu-Ray player but that could be coincidence until I can perform additional testing. No combination of Input and Output Color space options within the Edge and input Color space on my PDP seems to stop the blackout. I've also tried setting my output resolution in my Edge to Auto and 1080P and it doesn't seem to help. I've observed the same issue with 2 different HDMI cables. When I remove the Edge from the signal loop the image is rock solid with both HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Short of replacing my Edge is there anything else I should try? Would going to Beta v1.22 possibly make a difference?
> 
> 
> TIA for the help!



Are you bitstreaming DD from your DirecTV receiver into the EDGE via hdmi..? If so, I was having the same issue. I posted on #4909 to Blacklac my cure.. for my issue...


thought it might help you..










Steve


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16930237
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my Edge (Firmware v1.21) yesterday and I'm experiencing rampant handshaking issues where the screen of my Pioneer KRP-600M goes completely black and I have to turn the Edge on and off a few times before the image comes back.
> 
> 
> It seemed worst on my DirecTV receiver than my Blu-Ray player but that could be coincidence until I can perform additional testing. No combination of Input and Output Color space options within the Edge and input Color space on my PDP seems to stop the blackout. I've also tried setting my output resolution in my Edge to Auto and 1080P and it doesn't seem to help. I've observed the same issue with 2 different HDMI cables. When I remove the Edge from the signal loop the image is rock solid with both HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Short of replacing my Edge is there anything else I should try? Would going to Beta v1.22 possibly make a difference?
> 
> 
> TIA for the help!



Try different inputs. My PS3 wouldn't work on HDMI 1, but worked great on 4. Not sure why, but worth a try.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/16930604
> 
> 
> Try different inputs. My PS3 wouldn't work on HDMI 1, but worked great on 4. Not sure why, but worth a try.



I will try different inputs although I'm having issues on 1 and 2.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Carr* /forum/post/16930490
> 
> 
> Are you bitstreaming DD from your DirecTV receiver into the EDGE via hdmi..? If so, I was having the same issue. I posted on #4909 to Blacklac my cure.. for my issue...
> 
> 
> thought it might help you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Thanks. Since I'm trying to sort out video I haven't even looked at the audio side. I'll have a look.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Just out of curiosity, is there any reason to run something like a PS3 or cable box through a DVDO Edge other than for using it as a switch?


----------



## Gary J

If it looks better is the only reason of which I know. In my case, no.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/16935682
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there any reason to run something like a PS3 or cable box through a DVDO Edge other than for using it as a switch?



Yes...that is the whole point of using a video processor instead of a switch.










Unless you have a very recent display and/or receiver with excellent video scaling and de-interlacing, your cable box _in particular_ will benefit from the EDGE. Very few, if any, cable boxes do a great job of de-interlacing 1080i-to-1080p or scaling/de-interlacing 480i-to-1080p for viewing on HDTV's.


The benefits of the EDGE, however, are only relative to the other components in your system. For example if you have a great display with it's own capable video processing, the advantages of an external video processor decrease.


Fortunately for DVDO, and most surprisingly, even in 2009 many new HDTV's do not properly and/or fully de-interlace 1080i HD signals


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16930237
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my Edge (Firmware v1.21) yesterday and I'm experiencing rampant handshaking issues where the screen of my Pioneer KRP-600M goes completely black and I have to turn the Edge on and off a few times before the image comes back.
> 
> 
> It seemed worst on my DirecTV receiver than my Blu-Ray player but that could be coincidence until I can perform additional testing. No combination of Input and Output Color space options within the Edge and input Color space on my PDP seems to stop the blackout. I've also tried setting my output resolution in my Edge to Auto and 1080P and it doesn't seem to help. I've observed the same issue with 2 different HDMI cables. When I remove the Edge from the signal loop the image is rock solid with both HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Short of replacing my Edge is there anything else I should try? Would going to Beta v1.22 possibly make a difference?
> 
> 
> TIA for the help!



Just an update...I tried switching around the inputs and it had no effect. I spoke to DVDO this morning and they suggested setting 'Hot Plug Source' to ON. Per tech support audio should not play a role but I'm willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## dodgedak

I am in the process of buying a new denon receiver

Option1: probably the 890 or 990 which have the ABT processing built in .

Option2: or is it better to get the Denon 989 with the DVDO Edge.

Which would be a better option to go with.


I have a Vizio VO47LF tv, with VIP722 HD dish DVR, Sony S550 Bluray and a Toshiba A2 HD-DVD


Thx,

VJ


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/16935682
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there any reason to run something like a PS3 or cable box through a DVDO Edge other than for using it as a switch?



I think it makes SD DVDS played on the PS3 look better...I'm often surprised at how good they look. I also think the Edge makes most SD cable channels look better - I can now happily watch Turner Classic Movies on a 100" screen. The Edge seems to help HD cable channels look better, but I'm still playing with settings. Many fast-action, 1080i sports broadcasts (football) look bit-starved to me and I'm not sure anything can be done to make them look good- but I keep on trying. I think 720P broadcasts tend to look less bit-starved.


So, my opinion is that the Edge is worth using on everything from your PS3 and cable box except Blu-Ray movies and PS3 games.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16946625
> 
> 
> I think it makes SD DVDS played on the PS3 look better...
> 
> So, my opinion is that the Edge is worth using on everything from your PS3 and cable box except Blu-Ray movies and PS3 games.



Wow...I didn't know it was possible to make DVDs look better on the PS3. I already thought the PS3 did a fantastic upscaling job.


What I am wondering then is you say it's not worth using on the PS3 for Blu-Ray (for obvious reasons since it's 1080p already) but does that mean you have to unhook the DVDO Edge every time you switch from a DVD to Blu-Ray on your PS3?


I am also considering hooking my HTPC (HDMI) through my. Does this mean divx rips will look better on my TV and I won't need to mess with ffdshow filters and stuff?


I would have never considered hooking my HTPC up to the Edge because my HTPC is outputting at 1080p so I'd like some advice on that!


----------



## barrygordon

It all depends on what your eye "tells" you. Feeding a 1080p signal to the Edge while requesting it to output 1080p should inhibit any scaling in the Edge.


The bottom line in a pragmatic sense is can yu see a difference?


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/16948527
> 
> 
> Wow...I didn't know it was possible to make DVDs look better on the PS3. I already thought the PS3 did a fantastic upscaling job.



I have a lot of early DVDs from old movies and TV shows. The PS3 does a good job on good transfers, the Edge helps with those a bit and really helps with the old stuff.


You don't need to unplug the PS3 from the Edge to play Blu-Ray Disks. I was just trying to tell you that if 99% of what you watch are BRDs, then getting an Edge might not make sense.


----------



## barrygordon

I run a pretty High End System. All my sources are either component or HDMI. I only use component when the source does not have HDMI due to its age. I use HDMI the way it was intended to be used, for audio and video. I do not use it for control although that feature set is starting to emerge, I generally use IP, RS232 or IR if the component does not have RS232.


I run all signals through the Edge and have adjusted the Edge to be pixel locked to the 1080p projector. I use both the HDMI video output and the HDMI audio output as my audio processor does not process video just as the Edge does not process audio except for lip sync delay.


I have set the STB's to only output 1080i as I want the surfing speed and almost never watch SD any longer. I see very little difference between what the STB does with 720P to 1080i and the Edge doing 1080i to 1080p; versus what the Edge does in the one step of 720p to to 1080p


If I was to start over today, would I buy the Edge? I am not sure as there are some very good receivers out there (ARCAM AV600 comes to mind), but I have always liked the seperate A/V chains. Many component manufacturers are using ABT chip sets for scaling (or equivalents) so video processing seems to be migrating all over the place. IMHO for $500 you can not beat the Edge as an A/V switcher / video processor.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/16946625
> 
> 
> I think it makes SD DVDS played on the PS3 look better...I'm often surprised at how good they look. I also think the Edge makes most SD cable channels look better - I can now happily watch Turner Classic Movies on a 100" screen. The Edge seems to help HD cable channels look better, but I'm still playing with settings. Many fast-action, 1080i sports broadcasts (football) look bit-starved to me and I'm not sure anything can be done to make them look good- but I keep on trying. I think 720P broadcasts tend to look less bit-starved.
> 
> 
> So, my opinion is that the Edge is worth using on everything from your PS3 and cable box except Blu-Ray movies and PS3 games.



I have many 1080I BD and HD DVD titles and my Panasonic BD player deinterlaces it automtically unless I want to go into the setup everytime to change it. With the PReP function on the EDGE I don't need to worry about it. And even when the disc is 1080P24, you can either send it through teh EDGE untouched or use some of the functions like underscan or zoom.

For instance teh 12 Monkeys BD came out recently and it has an unusual aspect ratio, so with teh EDGE I can zoom it in slightly by 1 or 2% to fill the screen or use the undersscan a little to see the top and bottom of the image. Or just do nothing and have it pass through untouched. Plus I can also use the delay function in the EDGE for the audio.

For only $500 or $600 the DVDO EDGE is a steal for what it does. My DVDO VP50pro used to retail for $3K when it came out.


----------



## hdblu

Hi All

Am still using my DVDO and love it the best thing I have done to my HT setup.

I am also looking at getting a new Blu-ray player I might get the OPPO it also has VRS in would anyone know if I should put the oppo trough the DVDO.


And would the Picture quality be about the same with using Oppo then the DVDO


cheers


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

One dopey question before I get my DVDO Edge...would I be better off using S-video or component for my Wii/PS2? Meaning should I feed the DVDO Edge a 480i signal or 480p signal?


----------



## DonoMan

Component and 480p whenever possible, with the exception of PS2 w/ DVDs. Don't use the PS2 for DVDs. Don't skimp on the cables for video game systems, either. Since you have to fit 5 wires (3 for component + 2 for audio) into a very small overall wire jacket, and a small connector, the wire used is very thin so it will pick up noise.


I had a cheap Ebay component cable on my PS2 and it let so much noise through, especially on very dark scenes (and black screens were not even close to solid black), but I replaced it with a Monster Gamelink cable that I got for like $10 on Ebay and it improved a lot. Sony OEM cables are probably just as good. But they don't come in MANLY PURPLE like my Monster cable!


----------



## stretch437

choose component over S-video every time (even if you are comparing 480p on both). always.


----------



## inbox4sumit

I bought an Edge couple weeks back and have upgraded the firmware to 1.22.


In the last few days, I have about 5 audio dropouts. Unlike VP30 - where power-cycling VP30 using the remote, used to fix the problem. Power-cycling Edge sometimes help and sometimes doesn't. Dropouts normally happen while I am watching Dish (Vip622 STB) via HDMI and audio is going to the Denon receiver via optical out.


Once audio dropout happens, switching inputs to Oppo DVD player or even power-cycling using remote does not help. One of the time, removing/replugging the power to Edge didn't help either.


Any ideas what can be the isuue here?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16953678
> 
> 
> choose component over S-video every time (even if you are comparing 480p on both). always.



S-Video is not capable of carrying a 480p signal...


----------



## stretch437

i wondered about that even as i typed it- it's been awhile since i read up on the basics about how HDMI>component>s-video>RF . so i was going from memory. anyways just one more reason to prefer component over S-Video.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Ok I guess I should say when using component with Wii/PS2 should I tell the Wii or PS2 to do 480i? I sometimes heard it's better to let a scaler do all the inerlacing and it may look better to leave it 480i. Don't know if this is true with the Edge.


----------



## DonoMan

No, you're mistaken... If PS2/Wii send 480p with games then it's native 480p. No deinterlacing at all. So you should use that.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/16959945
> 
> 
> Ok I guess I should say when using component with Wii/PS2 should I tell the Wii or PS2 to do 480i?



480i is the default output on the PS2, so the answer is "yes": let the EDGE do the deinterlacing if necessary.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/16960385
> 
> 
> 480i is the default output on the PS2, so the answer is "yes": let the EDGE do the deinterlacing if necessary.



Some games support 480p output, usually by pressing a couple of buttons as the game boots up. There are lists online for what games and what buttons to press.


----------



## Hyrax

Just to be completely clear - PS2 games that support 480p output are rendered at 480p and will look significantly better if you tell the PS2 to output them at 480p. For example God of War is almost unplayable on a big (100") screen at 480i even with passed through an Edge, whereas it doesn't look too bad at 480p.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Hm, but then if I am telling the PS2/Wii to output progressively, doesn't that mean the Wii or PS2 is doing the deinterlacing and not the Edge?


----------



## Jim Noyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/16964877
> 
> 
> Hm, but then if I am telling the PS2/Wii to output progressively, doesn't that mean the Wii or PS2 is doing the deinterlacing and not the Edge?



not if the source is progressive


----------



## rasman1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joneiche* /forum/post/16871112
> 
> 
> Barry - thanks a lot, that really helps!
> 
> 
> So, to make sure I understand, I would configure the Edge once per input for each content resolution I would be sending to the Edge from that input? Once for SD DVDs at 480i and once for BDs at 1080p; the same for satellite, once for 480i SD channels, once for 720p and once for 1080p (or whatever HD resolution each sat channel uses - because they vary). I suppose I could turn off my HD channels and just send everthing as SD through the Edge.
> 
> 
> The display I have is a Sony KDS-55A200 1080p LCOS display so I would just send everything from the Edge as 1080p to the display. The display has a Wega engine, so I need to turn that off.
> 
> 
> Is all that correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the same display. this may be an off topic question, but how exactly do you turn off the engine?


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/16964877
> 
> 
> Hm, but then if I am telling the PS2/Wii to output progressively, doesn't that mean the Wii or PS2 is doing the deinterlacing and not the Edge?



Two people just told you it's native 480p and you still ask that?


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/16968615
> 
> 
> Two people just told you it's native 480p and you still ask that?



Wow, chill out. I've had people tell me here it's best to set these things to 480i because then the device (either the TV or the processor) is handling the deinterlacing.


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> I've had people tell me here it's best to set these things to 480i because then the device (either the TV or the processor) is handling the deinterlacing.



That's basically right AS LONG AS the signal is produced in 480i in the first place. With 480p-enabled videogame systems games are directly rendered in 480p though, so you get double the vertical resolution per 1/60s time frame.


Running non-480p PS2 games on an older PS3 a different story though. Here games are rendered in 480i and the PS3's graphics chips does the deinterlacing to 480p.


----------



## richpat

I am an EDGE newbie with a question.


Everything in my system is relatively new and supports HDMI 1.3. I use the OPPO BDP-83P as my BD player and my pre/pro is a Denon 5308 which feeds separate amplifiers. TV is a Pio 141. I had originally planned on hooking up the Pio to the EDGE. However, when I did this, I lost the on-screen menu capabilities of the 5308. Consequently, I decided to ouput the combined A/V signal from the EDGE into the DVD input on the 5308 so I could see the 5308's on-screen display and pass video via HDMI to the Pio.


Is this the way you folks would recommend setting this up, or am I missing something.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitsingh

hi

i have a few question regarding the dvdo edge

i will be using it with

panny ax 200 130' screen

oppo 981

marantz 6003

planning to buy a blu ray player


does it make any difference with blu ray players? as in 1080p source?


if i want to watch a 16:9 movie in an anamorphic 2.35:1 does it play with that sort of aspect ratio?


how is it compared to the processing of oppo 981? i am sure it is better but is it a hell lot better or a lil better?


thank you all


----------



## AudioBear

That's a good way to do it. You will be able to control the picture using the Edge. In addition, I do not believe the 5308 allows you to adjust video input via HDMI--or certainly not as completely as the EDGE will do.


If you place the EDGE after the Denon you will probably loose the audio-video synch too.


I have the same BD player and although I haven't tested it extensively, I have the impression that the OPPO produces a slightly better picture on DVDs than the EDGE or the Denon AVP. Don't know why, but it's no slouch. Thus, I let my Oppo do all BD and DVD work and go directly to the Denon AVP (which is similar to the 5308). I use the EDGE for Sat and OTA signals where is does and excellent job.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richpat* /forum/post/16981163
> 
> 
> I am an EDGE newbie with a question.
> 
> 
> Everything in my system is relatively new and supports HDMI 1.3. I use the OPPO BDP-83P as my BD player and my pre/pro is a Denon 5308 which feeds separate amplifiers. TV is a Pio 141. I had originally planned on hooking up the Pio to the EDGE. However, when I did this, I lost the on-screen menu capabilities of the 5308. Consequently, I decided to ouput the combined A/V signal from the EDGE into the DVD input on the 5308 so I could see the 5308's on-screen display and pass video via HDMI to the Pio.
> 
> 
> Is this the way you folks would recommend setting this up, or am I missing something.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/16981701
> 
> 
> That's a good way to do it. You will be able to control the picture using the Edge. In addition, I do not believe the 5308 allows you to adjust video input via HDMI--or certainly not as completely as the EDGE will do.
> 
> 
> If you place the EDGE after the Denon you will probably loose the audio-video synch too.
> 
> 
> I have the same BD player and although I haven't tested it extensively, I have the impression that the OPPO produces a slightly better picture on DVDs than the EDGE or the Denon AVP. Don't know why, but it's no slouch. Thus, I let my Oppo do all BD and DVD work and go directly to the Denon AVP (which is similar to the 5308). I use the EDGE for Sat and OTA signals where is does and excellent job.



So do you bypass the Edge completely with the signal from your Oppo? Or do you just output the native resolution of your display from both the Oppo and the Edge?


----------



## richpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16981772
> 
> 
> So do you bypass the Edge completely with the signal from your Oppo? Or do you just output the native resolution of your display from both the Oppo and the Edge?



Sounds like the suggestion is to run the OPPO directly into the pre/pro and avoid EDGE processing. I have to say that the OPPO 83 has been very impressive over the month or so I have owned the piece.


----------



## walt73

I'm thinking about getting an Edge to improve the PQ of hi-def movies on cable TV (broadcast in 1080i60). I just bought a modest 1080p LCD with a 48Hz mode. I've read that the Edge can deinterlace and reverse-pulldown 1080i60 movies to 1080p24, which in theory sounds perfect for my TV.


My question is, how well does this feature actually work on the Edge? Does it consistently deliver smooth-looking 24p output or are there frequent errors / stutters as the unit struggles with the mysteries of film mode deinterlacing? If so, are the errors tolerable -- are occasional glitches in the recovered 24p preferable to continuous telecine judder?


If you have a DVDO Edge, cable TV and a 24p-capable set, is your Edge set to output your movies at 1080p24 or 1080p60?


Thanks in advance to 24p-loving Edge users for opinions.


----------



## AudioBear

That's right, I just run the Oppo to the Denon AVP and bypass the EDGE.


I use a Harmony 880 remote so it is easy to set all this up to work right.


The EDGE does an excellent job on compressed SAT signals and OTA. I love it. But the Oppo is also very good. And so is the AVP. I actually like the subjective looks of the Realta T2 processing of the AVP best of all but the EDGE gives you far more control.


I just figured out my system has a Realta, two Reons, and two ABT processors. This multiplicity of video processors is getting silly but it is probably only going to get worse.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richpat* /forum/post/16981961
> 
> 
> Sounds like the suggestion is to run the OPPO directly into the pre/pro and avoid EDGE processing. I have to say that the OPPO 83 has been very impressive over the month or so I have owned the piece.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/16981701
> 
> 
> That's a good way to do it. You will be able to control the picture using the Edge. In addition, I do not believe the 5308 allows you to adjust video input via HDMI--or certainly not as completely as the EDGE will do.
> 
> 
> If you place the EDGE after the Denon you will probably loose the audio-video synch too.
> 
> 
> I have the same BD player and although I haven't tested it extensively, I have the impression that the OPPO produces a slightly better picture on DVDs than the EDGE or the Denon AVP. Don't know why, but it's no slouch. Thus, I let my Oppo do all BD and DVD work and go directly to the Denon AVP (which is similar to the 5308). I use the EDGE for Sat and OTA signals where is does and excellent job.



The 83 and EDGE use the same ABT chip, so I'm amazed that one looks better than the other.


I noticed that if you use Source Direct from the Oppo, the EDGE will stretch any 4:3 DVDs to fill the display screen. If you want to avoid this, setting both 83 and EDGE to Auto will solve the problem and minimize extra processing too, since this seems to be a virtual pass-through to the display. Or use the EDGE's AR buttons on the remote. OR, you can bypass the EDGE and go straight to your display if the 83 is set to Auto.


So many choices.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/16982948
> 
> 
> The 83 and EDGE use the same ABT chip, so I'm amazed that one looks better than the other.



Yes they are the same chip so the ultimate outcome should be very similar. That is to say their maximum potential is the same. You shouldn't be surprised, however. Not only could the two chip-circuit implementations be different, it is very hard to match the settings between the two machines. I didn't even try. Oppo does an incredible job of ringing the best out of a chip. If I tweaked and tweaked I might match it with the EDGE but it was just plain easier to use the Oppo.


It would be interesting to hear if anyone else has done the same comparison.


----------



## Magnus_CA

Simpson's fans - I recognized the Simpson's is now broadcast in 720p from Fox. I currently have my DirecTV DVR outputting source direct and my Edge outputting 1080p to my PDP. I'm noticing on background drawings, like structures (especially brick walls), I'm seeing horizontal lines alternate from heavy to thin, in a side to side fashion. This only seems to apply to background drawings, not the character drawings. If I take the edge out of the loop the problem goes away.


Does anyone know what setting may be causing this? I know it's just the Simpson's but it's actually pretty distracting.


TIA!


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walt73* /forum/post/16982452
> 
> 
> I’m thinking about getting an Edge to improve the PQ of hi-def movies on cable TV (broadcast in 1080i60). I just bought a modest 1080p LCD with a 48Hz mode. I’ve read that the Edge can deinterlace and reverse-pulldown 1080i60 movies to 1080p24, which in theory sounds perfect for my TV.
> 
> 
> My question is, how well does this feature actually work on the Edge? Does it consistently deliver smooth-looking 24p output or are there frequent errors / stutters as the unit struggles with the mysteries of film mode deinterlacing? If so, are the errors tolerable -- are occasional glitches in the recovered 24p preferable to continuous telecine judder?
> 
> 
> If you have a DVDO Edge, cable TV and a 24p-capable set, is your Edge set to output your movies at 1080p24 or 1080p60?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to 24p-loving Edge users for opinions.



i use this capability whenever i can. it can work very well.


some sources don't have a steady 3:2 cadence. these look bad when attempting this kind of frame-rate conversion.


you will know after watching just a little whether a particular movie (or even TV show shot on film) is going to do well with this approach or not.


if it's not, give up. it won't clear up by itself.


but if you don't see a bunch of stuttering or hitching in the first minute or so it's very unlikely (in my experience) that you will see it spontaneously begin later on. you may see a few recurring instances of a stutter wherever there are bad edits and very rarely a whole sequence of several seconds of material where things get out of sync. i find these very rare. basically you will know if your source is a good candidate for this pretty quickly.


of course there is an age-old debate around whether eliminating the minor additional judder introduced by 3:2 pulldown is noticeable or even desirable. i really like removing it when i can, others don't. if you do, the edge is as good a device as any to use for this purpose.


----------



## usualsuspects

I have had very good experiences outputting 24p on the EDGE from 60i and 60p film sources. 480p60 DVD input to 1080p24 output works very well, and 1080i60 cable box to 1080p24 looks good 95% of the time as well. Some of the film based feeds on the cable box are junk, but most work well. Of course anything that was video (1080i60 native) has horrible stutter when converted to 24p - as it should.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walt73* /forum/post/16982452
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting an Edge to improve the PQ of hi-def movies on cable TV (broadcast in 1080i60). I just bought a modest 1080p LCD with a 48Hz mode. I've read that the Edge can deinterlace and reverse-pulldown 1080i60 movies to 1080p24, which in theory sounds perfect for my TV.
> 
> 
> My question is, how well does this feature actually work on the Edge? Does it consistently deliver smooth-looking 24p output or are there frequent errors / stutters as the unit struggles with the mysteries of film mode deinterlacing? If so, are the errors tolerable -- are occasional glitches in the recovered 24p preferable to continuous telecine judder?
> 
> 
> If you have a DVDO Edge, cable TV and a 24p-capable set, is your Edge set to output your movies at 1080p24 or 1080p60?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to 24p-loving Edge users for opinions.


----------



## usualsuspects

Never understood why this would even be a question, removing telecine judder makes a big difference in image quality to me. I wonder what percentage of the nay-sayers have broken equipment that does not do inverse telecine correctly and/or the display does not really work at 24p multiples? I bet it is a very high percentage.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16985595
> 
> 
> of course there is an age-old debate around whether eliminating the minor additional judder introduced by 3:2 pulldown is noticeable or even desirable. i really like removing it when i can, others don't. if you do, the edge is as good a device as any to use for this purpose.


----------



## FerretHunter

I had been running firmware 1.2 for several weeks with no problems. Starting a few days ago, the remote has been non-responsive only with the Edge. The remote wasn't responding, but then was the next day. Now, it seems to be permanently non-responsive. The same remote operates my other devices fine, but it does nothing to the Edge. All I get with the Edge is that red light, nothing else.


I tried a reset several times, and even upgraded to 1.2.2 firmware. The unit will cycle up (red, yellow/green lights), and display a message that says something to the effect of factory settings are being used. That message fades out, and then, ... nothing. Just the red light and the unit doesn't respond to the remote.


Has anyone else had this issue? How was it fixed? Is the only solution to send the unit back for repairs?


At least I have my RS20 and AVM50 in the main room while I wait for DVDO to respond.


----------



## yenchee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/16996233
> 
> 
> I had been running firmware 1.2 for several weeks with no problems. Starting a few days ago, the remote has been non-responsive only with the Edge. The remote wasn't responding, but then was the next day. Now, it seems to be permanently non-responsive. The same remote operates my other devices fine, but it does nothing to the Edge. All I get with the Edge is that red light, nothing else.
> 
> 
> I tried a reset several times, and even upgraded to 1.2.2 firmware. The unit will cycle up (red, yellow/green lights), and display a message that says something to the effect of factory settings are being used. That message fades out, and then, ... nothing. Just the red light and the unit doesn't respond to the remote.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? How was it fixed? Is the only solution to send the unit back for repairs?
> 
> 
> At least I have my RS20 and AVM50 in the main room while I wait for DVDO to respond.




My DVDO has similar problem. It responds to the remote only after I push the IR receiver on the EDGE. And it will work for a period of time until it fails again. To push the receiver again will fix it another period of time. That's how I work these days.


----------



## sdurani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/16996233
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?



Yes, exactly as you described. Also, once I get it working, if I switch inputs, the unit immediately freezes.


I must have done more resets in the last couple of days than in all the months I've had the EDGE.


> Quote:
> _Is the only solution to send the unit back for repairs?_



That's what I'm in the process of doing. Tried the latest firmware, to no avail.


----------



## FerretHunter

I finally heard back from DVDO. Apparantly, my Edge has a hardware fault and I have to send the unit back at my expense. So I'll have to spend close to $40 shipping this back to California from Canada.


I'll keep you all informed what happens, in case others have this same issue.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/16930237
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my Edge (Firmware v1.21) yesterday and I'm experiencing rampant handshaking issues where the screen of my Pioneer KRP-600M goes completely black and I have to turn the Edge on and off a few times before the image comes back.
> 
> 
> It seemed worst on my DirecTV receiver than my Blu-Ray player but that could be coincidence until I can perform additional testing. No combination of Input and Output Color space options within the Edge and input Color space on my PDP seems to stop the blackout. I've also tried setting my output resolution in my Edge to Auto and 1080P and it doesn't seem to help. I've observed the same issue with 2 different HDMI cables. When I remove the Edge from the signal loop the image is rock solid with both HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Short of replacing my Edge is there anything else I should try? Would going to Beta v1.22 possibly make a difference?
> 
> 
> TIA for the help!



Update -> My edge was defective and had to be replaced. Oddly enough it seemed heat related. If the Edge had been off for a while the image stayed up for about a hour then I got a blinking blue light. Power cycling the Edge didn't get the image back until I let it sit for a minute or more, then it would black out again.


----------



## dkojevnikov

There is a new 1.3 (beta) firmware posted on Anchorbay site. Mainly adding 24/30/36 Deep Color for inputs and outputs. I updated mine with no problem. PS3 with 1080p does not work with Deep Color enabled for input though for me. PS3 with 1080i seems to work fine. There are no issues with Deep Color set to 36bit for output sources as me TV set can handle it.


----------



## David_MSP

I am so bummed. Went down to the home theatre tonight and found my Edge to be non-functional. The light on the front is a light shade of blue or purple and it's pulsating quickly. When I tried to turn it on, I got nothing. The light just continued to pulsate. When I tried unplugging it and waiting for a few hours, all I got was the same pulsating light when plugging it back in again. I even hooked up my laptop to see if the computer would recognize it as a device. No such luck there either. This is the second Edge unit I've had (in less than six months) after the first one had to be replaced so I'm getting a little frustrated to say the least. Sounds like I'll have to make contact with DVDO again come Monday.


----------



## Sirluckyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkojevnikov* /forum/post/17002347
> 
> 
> There is a new 1.3 (beta) firmware posted on Anchorbay site. Mainly adding 24/30/36 Deep Color for inputs and outputs. I updated mine with no problem. PS3 with 1080p does not work with Deep Color enabled for input though for me. PS3 with 1080i seems to work fine. There are no issues with Deep Color set to 36bit for output sources as me TV set can handle it.



Same issue here. I Have a Pio Elite 141 TV which handles 36 bit fine. But when I set the Edge Deep Color Output to Auto and Input to Auto, just get a blue screen with audio when paying from my Oppo 83, Toshiba XA2 and LG BH200 all which output 36 bit. Help DVDO!


Jim


----------



## dkojevnikov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/17003736
> 
> 
> Same issue here. I Have a Pio Elite 141 TV which handles 36 bit fine. But when I set the Edge Deep Color Output to Auto and Input to Auto, just get a blue screen with audio when paying from my Oppo 83, Toshiba XA2 and LG BH200 all which output 36 bit. Help DVDO!
> 
> 
> Jim



I tried different modes and it looks like it only affects 1080p/60Hz RGB/YCbCr. 1080i/60Gz and 720p/60Hz RGB/YCbCr work fine, as well as 1080p/24Hz RGB/YCbCr. We should let Anchorbay know about this issue as it looks like it affects not only PS3. They specifically mentioned that it can be caused by cables so I think there first answer will be to change hdmi cable. I tried different ones (short and thick), but I don't have HDMI 1.3a/b certified one to test although I believe it is not cable to blame as it only affects input, not output. 36 bit Deep Colour signal is delivered fine to my TV through the same cable.


----------



## rwestley

I just installed the new 1.3 firmware and the deep color settings seem to work. I am going from an Oppo 83 source direct into the Edge using Monoprice 6' cables. The Edge is going into an Onkyo 606 receiver. The output is going to My Epson 7500 projector using a think 25' Monoprice cable. I have tried all the settings and they seem to work with no problem. I think that the problems for some may be with the equipment not the cables. It will be interesting to see other posted results.


----------



## walt73

Thank you stretch437 and usualsuspects for the replies. Based on these reports it sounds like the Edge usually does deliver 24p as advertised. I can't wait to remove the telecine stutter from broadcast movies; it's really starting to bug me especially in direct comparison to Blu-ray output at 1080p24. When I get my hands on the unit and have it installed I will post my results.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16986499
> 
> 
> I have had very good experiences outputting 24p on the EDGE from 60i and 60p film sources. 480p60 DVD input to 1080p24 output works very well, and 1080i60 cable box to 1080p24 looks good 95% of the time as well. Some of the film based feeds on the cable box are junk, but most work well. Of course anything that was video (1080i60 native) has horrible stutter when converted to 24p - as it should.


----------



## stretch437

enjoy. just be aware with some broadcasts the 3:2 cadence is so messed up (usually by dropping frames at periodic intervals in an attempt to speed up the run time of the film) it just won't work with that source. some channels are better than others. i seem to recall TNT HD is notorious. encore HD seems to mess with their movies less often. and so on. video on demand is very often pristine. you just have to watch a little bit at 24fps and see what you get. like i say, you'll know in about 15 seconds.


overall, i'd say, at least for my cable viewing habits, i can remove 3:2 judder from about 50% of the movies i attempt this on. again, no fault of the edge: there is no device in the world that can extract smooth 24fps from a feed that has had frames randomly thrown away like that.


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/16986499
> 
> 
> I have had very good experiences outputting 24p on the EDGE from 60i and 60p film sources. 480p60 DVD input to 1080p24 output works very well, and 1080i60 cable box to 1080p24 looks good 95% of the time as well. Some of the film based feeds on the cable box are junk, but most work well. Of course anything that was video (1080i60 native) has horrible stutter when converted to 24p - as it should.



usual suspects, what setting(s) are allowing you to send 1080i60 film-based broadcasts to your display as 1080p24? Do you have the Edge output resolution set to 1080p24 or Auto? I assume you have 1:1 frame rate set to off?


----------



## Sirluckyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkojevnikov* /forum/post/17004200
> 
> 
> I tried different modes and it looks like it only affects 1080p/60Hz RGB/YCbCr. 1080i/60Gz and 720p/60Hz RGB/YCbCr work fine, as well as 1080p/24Hz RGB/YCbCr. We should let Anchorbay know about this issue as it looks like it affects not only PS3. They specifically mentioned that it can be caused by cables so I think there first answer will be to change hdmi cable. I tried different ones (short and thick), but I don't have HDMI 1.3a/b certified one to test although I believe it is not cable to blame as it only affects input, not output. 36 bit Deep Colour signal is delivered fine to my TV through the same cable.



I was able to get a picture with 1080i being input. Edge says 36 bit being input but not matter what you put the Deep Color out to, Auto, 36 bit, it outputs either 20bit or 24 bit. This new firmware 1.3 with respect to deep color is screwed up.


Jim


ps: I'm outputing Color Space of YCbCr 422


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/17004926
> 
> 
> usual suspects, what setting(s) are allowing you to send 1080i60 film-based broadcasts to your display as 1080p24? Do you have the Edge output resolution set to 1080p24 or Auto? I assume you have 1:1 frame rate set to off?



I have the Edge output resolution set to 1080p24. I then use the discrete 1:1 IR on and off codes to switch 1:1 on or off as needed.


Partial remote macro chain on input select:


HD-XA2 - 1:1 ON

PS3 - 1:1 ON

Oppo 980H - 1:1 OFF

Cable box - 1:1 ON


On the XA2 and PS3 - they both automatically switch to 24p source output when applicable - so I don't need to do anything with them, they basically always do the right thing.


On the 980H - it is set to output 480p60 - I exclusively watch film based DVD's - so 1:1 off to make the output 1080p24 - don't need to do anything.


On the cable box - default is 1:1 on - that makes the output 60p (plenty of video material on cable). When I want to watch a film from cable I just hit the 1:1 off button on my remote.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/17005007
> 
> 
> I was able to get a picture with 1080i being input. Edge says 36 bit being input but not matter what you put the Deep Color out to, Auto, 36 bit, it outputs either 20bit or 24 bit. This new firmware 1.3 with respect to deep color is screwed up.
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> ps: I'm outputing Color Space of YCbCr 422



for deep color output you need to send 444 or RGB to the display.


Brian


----------



## usualsuspects

For those having trouble with deepcolor input from the PS3 - try turning hot-plug on for that input.


----------



## dkojevnikov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/17006268
> 
> 
> For those having trouble with deepcolor input from the PS3 - try turning hot-plug on for that input.



Doesn't work for me (1080p/60Hz only). Deep color for input signal ON -> no picture (blue screen). Deep color for input OFF -> picture is back.


----------



## christians

Most of the times Popcorn Hour A-110 powers-on image is green-ish; to solve this problem I simply unplug and plug-in again the HDMI cable on my PCH.

I really can't understand if the reason is EDGE (v. 1.20) or Popcorn Hour as I have upgraded both firmwares in roughly the same period.


Anyone has experienced a bug like this? Do you think is it caused by EDGE or PCH?


----------



## adude

My Edge has color flashing problem on HDMI 1 input. I am sending it in for repair or replacement. Has anyone else seen this problem before?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *christians* /forum/post/17007698
> 
> 
> Most of the times Popcorn Hour A-110 powers-on image is green-ish; to solve this problem I simply unplug and plug-in again the HDMI cable on my PCH.
> 
> I really can't understand if the reason is EDGE (v. 1.20) or Popcorn Hour as I have upgraded both firmwares in roughly the same period.
> 
> 
> Anyone has experienced a bug like this? Do you think is it caused by EDGE or PCH?



I sometimes get a greenish picture with digital audio noise, but I am not using Popcorn Hour. It sometimes happen in the middle of a movie also and not only during initialization. I will upgrade the SW to the latest, but doubt that this will do the trick. I also got some lock-up problem with a multiplayer. I probably have to deliver it for repair.


----------



## jonm42

I have a 6416 going to an Edge (v1.1 f/w) to an 40XBR2, all via HDMI. When the 6416 is set to 1080i, the 40XBR2 is set to pixel by pixel and the Edge is set to 16:9, the picture ends up squashed on the sides with the top and bottom pushed off the screen. Edge Info shows input as 1080i 16:9 RGB. 6416 shows 1080i 16:9 RGB. The only way to get a full screen (16:9) is to set the 6416 to 480i (480p goes to a 4:3 ratio). I've tried various sequences of resets, etc, but no luck. This is true of 16:9 HD recorded material as well as live TV. (It also appears the color space is messed up as it's mostly green coming though the edge, but fine elsewhere, but thats secondary to the picture getting squashed.)


Any sequence of events I can try? Settings to check? Help! Thanks.


----------



## barrygordon

First use the test patterns to verify settings between the Edge and the TV, and set up the Edge so ideally it is pixel matched to the native resolution of the TV. That is, each and every pixel the Edge puts out has a single corresponding pixel on the TV. Unlock the Edge output from the Edge input so it always will scale. Then do what is required to turn off any scaling in the TV. This will eliminate any interractions between source res changes and the TV trying to adjust for them.


I am not sure what a 6416 is, but what you are seeing/saying sounds very strange indeed.


----------



## cbdigitalmovie

I am currently doing a shootout between the VP50 PRO and the EDGE to see if and how the EDGE can replace the VP50 PRO if you are looking for a good hub with scaling capabilities (without the need for all the fancy resolutions and other things the iSCAN has to offer).


So last night I took the Toshiba HD-XE1 (I think it is called XA2 in the US) and decided to output 1080i while playing the HD DVD "The Bourne Ultimatum". I set both scalers to output 1080p at 24Hz to a DreamVision DreamBee (an OEM JVC-HD1 - or RS1 in the USA, but with a white, rounded casing).


I did not care for audio in this case and routed audio via optical connections only (so no HDMI audio was used).


Unfortunately, the EDGE failed miserably. While the VP50 PRO delivered good results at Auto or Film setting for the deinterlacer with only slight and very few hickups here and there (and a perfect match with forced 3:2), the EDGE from time to time lost sync and started to stutter with a strobe like effect for periods of ten seconds or more. I remember that the VP50 PRO also used to do this with an older firmware which was resolved by Dale somewhen last year. I think that the VP50 PRO used to swap the fields which then mixed up cadence detection.


Whatever this was, it seems to be present in the EDGE.


Has anyone ever tried to watch HD DVDs with the EDGE? I know it's a dead format, but I assume that many of you guys in the US like to remove the judder caused by the 3:2 pulldown used for movies on DVD... One might say "What do I care about DVDs now!" but hey, what do I need a scaler for if I only want to playback HD...










I will run another test this evening.


----------



## sirhc55

I run the XA2 through the Edge with no problems at all. I’m using firmware 4 on the XA2.


----------



## cbdigitalmovie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/17018292
> 
> 
> I run the XA2 through the Edge with no problems at all. I'm using firmware 4 on the XA2.



May I assume you are using 1080p at 24Hz? Or do you output 1080i at 60 Hz?


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonm42* /forum/post/17016152
> 
> 
> I have a 6416 going to an Edge (v1.1 f/w) to an 40XBR2, all via HDMI. When the 6416 is set to 1080i, the 40XBR2 is set to pixel by pixel and the Edge is set to 16:9, the picture ends up squashed on the sides with the top and bottom pushed off the screen.
> 
> ...



Is the 40XBR2 a 4:3 TV? I forget. If so, doesn't Sony do some odd stuff with their 4:3 TVs when it gets a HD signal?


Excuse me for asking a couple of silly questions, but have you tried pressing any of the aspect ratio buttons on the bottom of the Edge remote? Is it possible that you've got zoom turned on?


Also, you might considered updating the firmware. A pain, but it seems like a good idea if you're having problems.


I also have no idea what a 6416 might be...your cable companies DVR perhaps?


----------



## usualsuspects

I have never had any issues playing HD-DVD's on the Edge. The 1080i60 output from my Toshiba A1 worked with 1080p24 output from EDGE, and the XA2 with 1080p24 in to 1080p24 out of EDGE works flawlessly. May I ask why you would want to output 1080i60 from the HD-XE1 rather than 1080p24? I would suggest that you update the firmware on the EDGE if you are not on the most current firmware.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdigitalmovie* /forum/post/17018199
> 
> 
> So last night I took the Toshiba HD-XE1 (I think it is called XA2 in the US) and decided to output 1080i while playing the HD DVD "The Bourne Ultimatum". I set both scalers to output 1080p at 24Hz to a DreamVision DreamBee (an OEM JVC-HD1 - or RS1 in the USA, but with a white, rounded casing).
> 
> 
> I did not care for audio in this case and routed audio via optical connections only (so no HDMI audio was used).
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the EDGE failed miserably. While the VP50 PRO delivered good results at Auto or Film setting for the deinterlacer with only slight and very few hickups here and there (and a perfect match with forced 3:2), the EDGE from time to time lost sync and started to stutter with a strobe like effect for periods of ten seconds or more. I remember that the VP50 PRO also used to do this with an older firmware which was resolved by Dale somewhen last year. I think that the VP50 PRO used to swap the fields which then mixed up cadence detection.
> 
> 
> Whatever this was, it seems to be present in the EDGE.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to watch HD DVDs with the EDGE? I know it's a dead format, but I assume that many of you guys in the US like to remove the judder caused by the 3:2 pulldown used for movies on DVD... One might say "What do I care about DVDs now!" but hey, what do I need a scaler for if I only want to playback HD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will run another test this evening.


----------



## cbdigitalmovie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/17019671
> 
> 
> I have never had any issues playing HD-DVD's on the Edge. The 1080i60 output from my Toshiba A1 worked with 1080p24 output from EDGE, and the XA2 with 1080p24 in to 1080p24 out of EDGE works flawlessly. May I ask why you would want to output 1080i60 from the HD-XE1 rather than 1080p24? I would suggest that you update the firmware on the EDGE if you are not on the most current firmware.



So yes why does anybody owning an XA2 need a scaler? I am sorry I even mentioned the XA2. I'll go into the basement and fetch the E1, which is equivalent to the A2... and has no option to output 1080p24.







I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced these problems. As you have an XA2, would you mind switching it to 1080i60 and watch your next movie with the EDGE outputting 1080p24?


I am using firmware 1.3 for the EDGE which is the latest as far as their website is concerned.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Hello everyone. New proud owner of the Edge, thanks to this very thread. I do have some questions though from a total newbie:


My TV is a 1080p Panasonic plasma and I tell the DVDO Edge to output at 1080p 60hz. I tell it to do this rather than auto select. What I find odd is the screen flickers (like when resolutions change) leading me to believe the DVDO Edge is not automatically outputting at 1080p. Why wouldn't it if my set is 1080p?


Is there any benefit to 1080p at 24hz? I'm thinking it's a good idea for film? But doesn't my TV need to support that? My TV isn't high end so I recall it NOT having some film related feature.


Have there been any actual hardware revisions of the Edge? I bought mine second hand (all I could afford) and was just wondering.

Thanks guys. I can't wait to really use this thing. My main goals are improving the picture quality of non-HD gaming systems and making poorly encoded downloaded avi files look better from my HTPC.


----------



## usualsuspects

As to the why EDGE - I have more sources than just the XA2 - the EDGE does a great job on standard DVD via Oppo 980h (better than the XA2 does SD-DVD), also my HD cable box greatly benefits from the EDGE, plus the dedicated HDMI audio out (my receiver only allows 1080i60 over HDMI if I were to route video through it), lip-sync correction that works much better than a fixed delay in the receiver, switching, etc... etc... etc...


I will try switching the XA2 output to 1080i60 with 1080p24 from EDGE next time I watch HD-DVD and reply back - perhaps something was actually broken in a later EDGE firmware - been a while since I watched a HD-DVD, and there have been some firmware updates done to my EDGE.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdigitalmovie* /forum/post/17021009
> 
> 
> So yes why does anybody owning an XA2 need a scaler? I am sorry I even mentioned the XA2. I'll go into the basement and fetch the E1, which is equivalent to the A2... and has no option to output 1080p24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced these problems. As you have an XA2, would you mind switching it to 1080i60 and watch your next movie with the EDGE outputting 1080p24?
> 
> 
> I am using firmware 1.3 for the EDGE which is the latest as far as their website is concerned.


----------



## usualsuspects




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/17021136
> 
> 
> My TV is a 1080p Panasonic plasma and I tell the DVDO Edge to output at 1080p 60hz. I tell it to do this rather than auto select. What I find odd is the screen flickers (like when resolutions change) leading me to believe the DVDO Edge is not automatically outputting at 1080p. Why wouldn't it if my set is 1080p?



What model number plasma do you have? Some displays will only allow 1080i60 input even though they are "1080p". Take a look at the EDGE info screen (INFO button on the remote) - it will tell you all the info about the current input and output resolutions.



> Quote:
> Is there any benefit to 1080p at 24hz? I'm thinking it's a good idea for film? But doesn't my TV need to support that? My TV isn't high end so I recall it NOT having some film related feature.



If your display will accept 1080p24 and actually display it properly, then 1080p24 looks better to me for films. It is up to your display to properly handle 1080p24.



> Quote:
> Have there been any actual hardware revisions of the Edge? I bought mine second hand (all I could afford) and was just wondering.



Not that I am aware of, but hardware manufacturers often change the production lines and hardware revisions without announcing it.



> Quote:
> Thanks guys. I can't wait to really use this thing. My main goals are improving the picture quality of non-HD gaming systems and making poorly encoded downloaded avi files look better from my HTPC.



EDGE might help on that front, how much depends on so many factors that it is hard to say what results you will get.


----------



## muad'dib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/17010137
> 
> 
> My Edge has color flashing problem on HDMI 1 input. I am sending it in for repair or replacement. Has anyone else seen this problem before?



I had a problem like this.. Would see picture, then cuts out, then nothing..


I sent my edge in for service..


Will be getting it back this week I hope..


----------



## rasman1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/17005957
> 
> 
> for deep color output you need to send 444 or RGB to the display.
> 
> 
> Brian



Don't forget...if your television doesn't support Deep Color, I don't think you will be able to get the output to work (no matter what to try to set it too). On mine, the actual "Deep Color Output" is greyed out because my Sony SXRD Rear Projection LCD doesn't support it.


----------



## rasman1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/17021136
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. New proud owner of the Edge, thanks to this very thread. I do have some questions though from a total newbie:
> 
> 
> My TV is a 1080p Panasonic plasma and I tell the DVDO Edge to output at 1080p 60hz. I tell it to do this rather than auto select. What I find odd is the screen flickers (like when resolutions change) leading me to believe the DVDO Edge is not automatically outputting at 1080p. Why wouldn't it if my set is 1080p?
> 
> 
> Is there any benefit to 1080p at 24hz? I'm thinking it's a good idea for film? But doesn't my TV need to support that? My TV isn't high end so I recall it NOT having some film related feature.
> 
> 
> Have there been any actual hardware revisions of the Edge? I bought mine second hand (all I could afford) and was just wondering.
> 
> Thanks guys. I can't wait to really use this thing. My main goals are improving the picture quality of non-HD gaming systems and making poorly encoded downloaded avi files look better from my HTPC.



check out http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/ (already up to version 1.3)


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkojevnikov* /forum/post/17004200
> 
> 
> I tried different modes and it looks like it only affects 1080p/60Hz RGB/YCbCr.



I get the same results. I have a Oppo BDP-83 being feed into the Edge output to Pioneer 600M. I have verified cables can send 36bit deep color. With Oppo set to 1080P or Source direct Edge will not accept signal with 36 bit selected on Oppo. If I change output on Oppo to 1080i with 36 bit engaged Edge accepts signal.


I emailed Dvdo, but have not heard back yet.


On a side note has anyone heard when any source material will be available with deep color?


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17026831
> 
> 
> I get the same results. I have a Oppo BDP-83 being feed into the Edge output to Pioneer 600M. I have verified cables can send 36bit deep color. With Oppo set to 1080P or Source direct Edge will not accept signal with 36 bit selected on Oppo. If I change output on Oppo to 1080i with 36 bit engaged Edge accepts signal.
> 
> 
> I emailed Dvdo, but have not heard back yet.
> 
> *On a side note has anyone heard when any source material will be available with deep color?*
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



I'm far from an expert but I don't think it will happen with any of todays formats like bluray. Unless BD comes out with a new profile... again...


----------



## Sirluckyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17026831
> 
> 
> I get the same results. I have a Oppo BDP-83 being feed into the Edge output to Pioneer 600M. I have verified cables can send 36bit deep color. With Oppo set to 1080P or Source direct Edge will not accept signal with 36 bit selected on Oppo. If I change output on Oppo to 1080i with 36 bit engaged Edge accepts signal.
> 
> 
> I emailed Dvdo, but have not heard back yet.
> 
> 
> On a side note has anyone heard when any source material will be available with deep color?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



The new Deep Color option only works if RGB or 422 is being sent to it. If you set your source to either of these, you should get a pic. I cannot find a way to send either of these color spaces from my Toshiba XA2. It seems to only send 422. Does anyone know how to change the color space on te XA2?


Jim


----------



## richmond5

I don't see the use of introduction of deep color at this stage. There is no talk of having any source with deep color. They should , instead, work on making more versitile, like enable 1080p/48Hz. output.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/17026888
> 
> 
> The new Deep Color option only works if RGB or 422 is being sent to it. If you set your source to either of these, you should get a pic. I cannot find a way to send either of these color spaces from my Toshiba XA2. It seems to only send 422. Does anyone know how to change the color space on te XA2?
> 
> 
> Jim



I will check tonight and see how I have color space set. I thought color space 4-4-4 was needed for deep color. I will try 4-2-2 and see if that works.


Barry


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/17026888
> 
> 
> The new Deep Color option only works if RGB or 422 is being sent to it. If you set your source to either of these, you should get a pic. I cannot find a way to send either of these color spaces from my Toshiba XA2. It seems to only send 422. Does anyone know how to change the color space on te XA2?
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim,

I am not at home now but I think I have color space set to 4-4-4, if Deep Color on works if RGB or 422 is being sent why was I able to set output to 1080i with 444 and it works?


Barry


----------



## Extreman

Still if my PS3 says it complies with deep colour, I do not get a picture when I set the Edge to activate Deep colour as Input (HDMI from PS3). On all my other components it works. If I toggle the Deep colour Input to Off, the picture appears again. Also, my BDP-S5000 only works with Component 4.2.2 and not 4.4.4 - Any ideas out there?


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbdigitalmovie* /forum/post/17018356
> 
> 
> May I assume you are using 1080p at 24Hz? Or do you output 1080i at 60 Hz?





1080p 24Hz


----------



## Sirluckyj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17027246
> 
> 
> I will check tonight and see how I have color space set. I thought color space 4-4-4 was needed for deep color. I will try 4-2-2 and see if that works.
> 
> 
> Barry



My Bad! The Deep Color works only with 444 and RGB, not with 422. The firmware 1.3 says that 30 bit and 36 bit only works at 444 and RGB.


Jim


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/17031269
> 
> 
> My Bad! The Deep Color works only with 444 and RGB, not with 422. The firmware 1.3 says that 30 bit and 36 bit only works at 444 and RGB.
> 
> 
> Jim



My BD player Sony BDP-S5000ES only works with Edge v1.3 if I set the Deep Color on the source to 4.2.2 - 4.4.4 does not work. I have reference certified (and short) HDMI cables (?)


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/17026831
> 
> 
> I get the same results. I have a Oppo BDP-83 being feed into the Edge output to Pioneer 600M. I have verified cables can send 36bit deep color. With Oppo set to 1080P or Source direct Edge will not accept signal with 36 bit selected on Oppo. If I change output on Oppo to 1080i with 36 bit engaged Edge accepts signal.
> 
> 
> I emailed Dvdo, but have not heard back yet.
> 
> 
> On a side note has anyone heard when any source material will be available with deep color?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



I received an email reply from Dvdo stating there have confirmed the problem and are working on a solution.


Barry


----------



## cbdigitalmovie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/17030726
> 
> 
> 1080p 24Hz



As I was testing cadence detection and the EDGE's ability to transform 1080i60 (coming from an originally 24p source, converted via 3:2 pulldown) back to 1080p24, you will not see the problem I was experiencing at 1080p24. Please try 1080i60 and let me know...


Thanks!


----------



## inbox4sumit

I bought an Edge couple weeks back and have upgraded the firmware to 1.22.


In the last few days, I have about 5 audio dropouts. Unlike VP30 - where power-cycling VP30 using the remote, used to fix the problem. Power-cycling Edge sometimes help and sometimes doesn't. Dropouts normally happen while I am watching Dish (Vip622 STB) via HDMI and audio is going to the Denon receiver via optical out.


Once audio dropout happens, switching inputs to Oppo DVD player or even power-cycling using remote does not help. The audio drop-out is on all inputs that are using optical out.


One of the time, removing/replugging the power to Edge didn't help either. The dropout lasts for 5-10 minutes and then everything is ok.


Any ideas what can be the issue here and how to fix it?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inbox4sumit* /forum/post/17040839
> 
> 
> I bought an Edge couple weeks back and have upgraded the firmware to 1.22.
> 
> 
> In the last few days, I have about 5 audio dropouts. Unlike VP30 - where power-cycling VP30 using the remote, used to fix the problem. Power-cycling Edge sometimes help and sometimes doesn't. Dropouts normally happen while I am watching Dish (Vip622 STB) via HDMI and audio is going to the Denon receiver via optical out.
> 
> 
> Once audio dropout happens, switching inputs to Oppo DVD player or even power-cycling using remote does not help. The audio drop-out is on all inputs that are using optical out.
> 
> 
> One of the time, removing/replugging the power to Edge didn't help either. The dropout lasts for 5-10 minutes and then everything is ok.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what can be the issue here and how to fix it?



How long does it take for the audio dropout to occur if the Edge has been sitting off overnight? I only ask because I had a picture dropout as a result of what ABT tech support believed was heat related. Mine would be fine for the first 30-60 minutes and then I'd lose the picture. Power cycling didn't help until I left the unit off for closer to a minute. It would come back and then dropout again shortly thereafter. If my symptoms are similar to yours you'll likely have to RMA your Edge.


----------



## helloseth

How/Can you change the display output aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3?


Just got a DVDO Edge today, to replace a Lumagen VisionDVI.


I still live in 2003 with a XGA 4:3 projector. (will the lamp never die?)


All the inputs are scaled to XGA, instead of 1024x576 like the lumagen would.


Is there some hidden option to change the output ratio? Setting the output to 576p doesnt work on my Sharp M20x projector.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/17041972
> 
> 
> How long does it take for the audio dropout to occur if the Edge has been sitting off overnight? I only ask because I had a picture dropout as a result of what ABT tech support believed was heat related. Mine would be fine for the first 30-60 minutes and then I'd lose the picture. Power cycling didn't help until I left the unit off for closer to a minute. It would come back and then dropout again shortly thereafter. If my symptoms are similar to yours you'll likely have to RMA your Edge.



I would like to say I have had the EDGE for about 4 months now and not one drop out so far And I pass all the HD Decoding through it.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *helloseth* /forum/post/17042587
> 
> 
> How/Can you change the display output aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3?
> 
> 
> Just got a DVDO Edge today, to replace a Lumagen VisionDVI.
> 
> 
> I still live in 2003 with a XGA 4:3 projector. (will the lamp never die?)
> 
> 
> All the inputs are scaled to XGA, instead of 1024x576 like the lumagen would.
> 
> 
> Is there some hidden option to change the output ratio? Setting the output to 576p doesnt work on my Sharp M20x projector.



Did you go into the setup for the particular input and set the AR output there? Or, you can hit the 4:3 button on the remote (third from left on the bottom) if you don't want to go into the menus.


----------



## helloseth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17043420
> 
> 
> Did you go into the setup for the particular input and set the AR output there? Or, you can hit the 4:3 button on the remote (third from left on the bottom) if you don't want to go into the menus.



Tried all that. As best as I can figure it's the OUTPUT aspect ratio. If I set the input to 4:3 it squishes the image even more. Same with the other options.


When I'm have the input set to Component 1, which is a cable HD box, showing a 4:3 channel (the cable box puts bars on the sides of the image signal), the edge squishes the image so there are the bars on the sides of the 4:3 channel image, but it uses the full 768 height of the projector.


If you press the info button on the remote, it shows the Edge's settings. One of the pages is *output settings*, which shows the output devices name, resolution (XGA 1024x768) and then shows *"Aspect Ratio: 16:9"* I believe I need the output aspect ratio to be 4:3. I guess XGA output with a 16:9 AR is for a 16:9 plasma screen which still has 1024x768 pixels. (non-square pixels)


Is there a 'hidden' service menu on the Edge? I think if I could change the output device AR to 4:3 all would be well. (That's the equivalent of how I had to setup my Lumagen VisionDVI)


Thanks


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *helloseth* /forum/post/17042587
> 
> 
> How/Can you change the display output aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3?
> 
> 
> Just got a DVDO Edge today, to replace a Lumagen VisionDVI.
> 
> 
> I still live in 2003 with a XGA 4:3 projector. (will the lamp never die?)
> 
> 
> All the inputs are scaled to XGA, instead of 1024x576 like the lumagen would.
> 
> 
> Is there some hidden option to change the output ratio? Setting the output to 576p doesnt work on my Sharp M20x projector.



Unfortunately, you have discovered one of the few limitations of the EDGE.


It was developed for use *only* with 16:9 displays.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## prepress

As explained to me, there's no standard AR for standard definition material; it can be 16:9 or 4:3. Further, there's no signal that allows EDGE to automatically adjust between 16:9 and 4:3. Manual adjustment is the only way. It will store AR settings for SD independently from HD, however. If your SD is always 4:3 and your HD 16:9, and you use the same input, the EDGE will adjust automatically.


As part of a test, I put a 4:3 DVD in my Oppo BD player, which was set to Source Direct. The EDGE stretched it to 16:9. I hit the EDGE's remote button to make it 4:3, and the image scaled properly. Next, I put in a BD. No AR scaling, so it filled the screen. Next, the DVD went back in. EDGE remembered the AR setting and scaled it to 4:3. On the other hand, my Pioneer 09 has no such issues in Source Direct; I always get proper AR with it through the EDGE. For the Oppo, I now use Auto output. Different players work Source Direct differently, it seems.


Perhaps the above test will work for you or provide useful info.


----------



## hdblu

I just bought a 3800BD Denon Blu-ray player and I was wondering I also all already have a DVD EDGE my Question is should I put the 3800BD through the EDGE or bypass the EDGE, What I was Thinking is using the Denon 3800 that has HQV and team it up with the VRS processor inside the EDGE.


Like the Denon DVD-A1XVA that use DVDO with HQV.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *helloseth* /forum/post/17042587
> 
> 
> How/Can you change the display output aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3?
> 
> 
> All the inputs are scaled to XGA, instead of 1024x576 like the lumagen would.
> 
> 
> Is there some hidden option to change the output ratio? Setting the output to 576p doesnt work on my Sharp M20x projector.



Is there a way to change the AR on your Sharp projector to resolve this issue or is AR locked out?


576p output = 720 x 576 not 1024x576 (which was first used on the Matterhorn DLP chip)


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/17046149
> 
> 
> Like the Denon DVD-A1XVA that use DVDO with HQV.



The DVD-A1XVA, the DVD-5900 in the US, uses a DVDO scaling FPGA (the ABT101) which was selected because it supported dual output capability (DVI and HDMI), which the Realta does not. As everyone knows the Realta can scale perfectly fine, but the product requirements forced them to find another solution. Many think that the NR on the HQV solutions is superior to the ABT offerings, although deinterlacing is arguably better on the ABT2010 based solutions.


----------



## Extreman

Output color space:

Quote;

'YCbCr 4:4:4: Component color space used for video standards; 8 bits per component.

YCbCr 4:2:2: Component color space used for video standards: 10 bits per component.'


- Shouldn't this be the other way around?

4.4.4 is less compressed than 4.2.2?


----------



## helloseth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17047071
> 
> 
> Is there a way to change the AR on your Sharp projector to resolve this issue or is AR locked out?
> 
> 
> 576p output = 720 x 576 not 1024x576 (which was first used on the Matterhorn DLP chip)



I've found no settings on the Sharp to change the AR.


Your 576p comment makes sense, since the projector doesn't recognize that output from the Edge. I just know that my Lumagen VisionDVI would convert 16:9 input from my cable box and display it in the center 1024x576 of the 1024x768 XGA signal. I apparently concluded incorrectly that when DVDO listed XGA as an output resolution that it would do the same.


I currently have it the cablebox setup to output 480i/p and the Edge to output VGA (640x480) and at least the image is the correct aspect ratio. No more tall skinny people. It scales the SD channels good to a nice 100" image, and the HD channels have the proper bars on the top and bottom and look 'normal' too, although it doesn't the look nearly as good as with the higher resolution.


Thanks for the comments


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17047406
> 
> 
> Output color space:
> 
> Quote;
> 
> 'YCbCr 4:4:4: Component color space used for video standards; 8 bits per component.
> 
> YCbCr 4:2:2: Component color space used for video standards: 10 bits per component.'
> 
> 
> - Shouldn't this be the other way around?
> 
> 4.4.4 is less compressed than 4.2.2?



I know with both of mine I need to set it on 4:4:4 output for 10 or 12 bit deep color output.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/17046149
> 
> 
> I just bought a 3800BD Denon Blu-ray player and I was wondering I also all already have a DVD EDGE my Question is should I put the 3800BD through the EDGE or bypass the EDGE, What I was Thinking is using the Denon 3800 that has HQV and team it up with the VRS processor inside the EDGE.
> 
> 
> Like the Denon DVD-A1XVA that use DVDO with HQV.



If both processors are at work, that might create sync issues at least, plus the signal would get processed twice. In your situation I would probably opt for seeing which processing I prefer and letting that one piece do most or all of it. Try the 3800 output at Source Direct into the EDGE set to Auto output, then try both set to Auto (this is what I do with my Pioneer Elite 09FD; I see no sync issues and there's no over-processing. Great images, no AR issues either). Compare that with the 3800 direct to the display (what's the display, if i may ask?). The best of the three approaches is the one I would use.


----------



## snooktarpon

I've been using the Edge for about 1 week. I'm using digital audio output (optical) going into an older Yamaha AVR (no HDMI).


I have experienced loss of digital audio output on two instances. I can verify this since the Yamaha AVR provides a status (on the front panel) of the incoming audio signal (i.e. 2-channel, 5.1, etc.). When I loose the signal, the status display is blank which means there is no signal present.


When I power cycle the Edge, the audio signal is restored.


BTW, this occurred once with firmware version 1.2 and once with version 1.3.


Has anyone else experienced this? Any explanations? Any fixes?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/17042649
> 
> 
> I would like to say I have had the EDGE for about 4 months now and not one drop out so far And I pass all the HD Decoding through it.



That's great for you but has little bearing in helping the OP determine whether s/he has a defective unit or not.


----------



## hdblu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17048537
> 
> 
> If both processors are at work, that might create sync issues at least, plus the signal would get processed twice. In your situation I would probably opt for seeing which processing I prefer and letting that one piece do most or all of it. Try the 3800 output at Source Direct into the EDGE set to Auto output, then try both set to Auto (this is what I do with my Pioneer Elite 09FD; I see no sync issues and there's no over-processing. Great images, no AR issues either). Compare that with the 3800 direct to the display (what's the display, if i may ask?). The best of the three approaches is the one I would use.



Thanks

My Display is a PJ AX200 Does the denon have a source Direct so I can bypass the HQV and read what is of the disc. how can you pass the VRS processor on the EDGE and let the denon do all the work


I have so many adjustments I use in the EDGE so I can not do with out one







.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/17053002
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> My Display is a PJ AX200 Does the denon have a source Direct so I can bypass the HQV and read what is of the disc. how can you pass the VRS processor on the EDGE and let the denon do all the work
> 
> 
> I have so many adjustments I use in the EDGE so I can not do with out one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I don't believe it has Source Direct. Anyway, if you _were_ to use Source Direct out of the Denon, then the EDGE would do the processing. If you want the Denon to process things, then set it to "Auto" or to the resolution of your display, then set the EDGE to the same thing. That works as a pass-through, meaning the EDGE essentially passes the signal on to the display without any extra processing.


Check page 31 of the 3800's manual for details on this.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17056646
> 
> 
> then set the EDGE to the same thing [auto]. That works as a pass-through, meaning the EDGE essentially passes the signal on to the display without any extra processing.



The 'auto' mode has nothing to do with passthrough. 'Auto' output mode attempts to output the native resolution of your display, based on the display's 'preferred' resolution in it's EDID. Your suggestion would work if the content is native 1080p-60 and your display's preferred resolution is 1080p-60 (and of course the display has a 1920x1080 resolution).


----------



## hdblu

So how do I bypass the Video processor but still use the EDGE adjustments and let my Denon do the Processing with it HQV Chip set.


----------



## KMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17045360
> 
> 
> As explained to me, there's no standard AR for standard definition material; it can be 16:9 or 4:3. Further, there's no signal that allows EDGE to automatically adjust between 16:9 and 4:3.



Yes there is a signal - the Edge is just defective.


That's why I'm not buying one. I've got a TV that effortlessly switches between 4:3 and 16:9 (and even 14:9 and 16:9 letterbox) on all inputs automatically, and sources that send the information, and if I stick an Edge into the path, that'll get lost.


A seriously flawed product. The loss of autoswitching far outweighs any benefit in picture quality. In Europe our SDTV broadcasts are a mixture of 4:3 and 16:9, even in a single channel, and I'm not going to mess around pressing manual aspect ratio buttons.


HDMI clearly signals 4:3 versus 16:9 for all SD resolutions - they're marked as distinct formats. And 480/576 i/p analogue signals flag 16:9 through a little bar code off the top of the picture.


Does the Edge pay any attention to any of this information? Does it heck.










DVDO's feeble excuse is, apparently, "the signals are sometimes wrong".


Right... So I should bin all the equipment I've got that does correctly respond to and send the signals?


And in your case it sounds like you've been fobbed off by a claim that the signals don't exist.


----------



## KMO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17047406
> 
> 
> Output color space:
> 
> Quote;
> 
> 'YCbCr 4:4:4: Component color space used for video standards; 8 bits per component.
> 
> YCbCr 4:2:2: Component color space used for video standards: 10 bits per component.'
> 
> 
> - Shouldn't this be the other way around?
> 
> 4.4.4 is less compressed than 4.2.2?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17047787
> 
> 
> I know with both of mine I need to set it on 4:4:4 output for 10 or 12 bit deep color output.



You're confused. 4:2:2 is 12-bit deep color. Always has been ever since HDMI 1.0. You get lower-resolution colour information but more bits in the information you do get.


HDMI pre-1.3 permits 24 bits per pixel. It can use these 24 bits in 3 ways:
4:4:4 RGB = Red:8, Green:8, Blue:8
4:4:4 YCC = Luma:8, R Chroma:8, B Chroma:8
4:2:2 YCC = Luma:12, Chroma:12 (R/B chroma on alternate pixels)


HDMI 1.3 allowed more than 24 bits per pixel, permitting 10-16 bits per channel for the 4:4:4 formats, while leaving 4:2:2 at 12-bit.


The Edge doesn't need to use the HDMI 1.3 deep colour feature, because it internally only works at 10-bit 4:2:2 resolution anyway. So it appears they've only added it for marketing reasons. When they could have added something useful like auto aspect ratio switching.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17058246
> 
> 
> The 'auto' mode has nothing to do with passthrough. 'Auto' output mode attempts to output the native resolution of your display, based on the display's 'preferred' resolution in it's EDID. Your suggestion would work if the content is native 1080p-60 and your display's preferred resolution is 1080p-60 (and of course the display has a 1920x1080 resolution).



That's what I'm saying in principle. Not technically a pass-through, but it functions similarly, as both components read the display and provide that resolution; in the EDGE's case, it simply passes on what the player feeds it, since that's what the display wants. You could set both to the same hard resolution also (such as 1080/60), then EDGE will pass the signal with no or minimal processing to the display too.


The OP wants his Denon 3800 to do the processing, so that has to be set on whatever resolution he wants, then match it in the EDGE, since it doesn't provide _true_ pass-through. EDGE should see the 1080/60 and simply pass it on to the display. Using Auto eliminates any potential hiccup with 1080/24 material going to a display that doesn't handle it, or switching settings back and forth if playing non-1080/24.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMO* /forum/post/17059337
> 
> 
> Yes there is a signal - the Edge is just defective.
> 
> 
> That's why I'm not buying one. I've got a TV that effortlessly switches between 4:3 and 16:9 (and even 14:9 and 16:9 letterbox) on all inputs automatically, and sources that send the information, and if I stick an Edge into the path, that'll get lost.
> 
> 
> A seriously flawed product. The loss of autoswitching far outweighs any benefit in picture quality. In Europe our SDTV broadcasts are a mixture of 4:3 and 16:9, even in a single channel, and I'm not going to mess around pressing manual aspect ratio buttons.
> 
> 
> HDMI clearly signals 4:3 versus 16:9 for all SD resolutions - they're marked as distinct formats. And 480/576 i/p analogue signals flag 16:9 through a little bar code off the top of the picture.
> 
> 
> Does the Edge pay any attention to any of this information? Does it heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVDO's feeble excuse is, apparently, "the signals are sometimes wrong".
> 
> 
> Right... So I should bin all the equipment I've got that does correctly respond to and send the signals?
> 
> 
> And in your case it sounds like you've been fobbed off by a claim that the signals don't exist.



Actually, I do just fine with my Pioneer 09FD through the EDGE. No AR issues at all. With the Oppo 83, howeverwhich uses the same ABT chip as the EDGEI set it to Auto output, and that solves the problem. But I should point out that any AR issues I had were with Source Direct from the 83 _only_. The 09 set to Source Direct gives me proper AR on whatever disc I put in. It seems that this is a player-dependent issue as much as anything else, since one player's AR is fine and the other's isn't going to the same processor. And using Auto in the 83 hasn't resulted in any loss of PQ.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17061881
> 
> 
> Actually, I do just fine with my Pioneer 09FD through the EDGE. No AR issues at all. With the Oppo 83, howeverwhich uses the same ABT chip as the EDGEI set it to Auto output, and that solves the problem. But I should point out that any AR issues I had were with Source Direct from the 83 _only_. The 09 set to Source Direct gives me proper AR on whatever disc I put in. It seems that this is a player-dependent issue as much as anything else, since one player's AR is fine and the other's isn't going to the same processor. And using Auto in the 83 hasn't resulted in any loss of PQ.



I also have no problems. I have (6) HDMI and (1) component devices going into the EDGE. Toshiba XA2 HD, OPPO BDP-83, Panasonic DMR-EZ48VK, Tivo HD, Comcast Motorola HD Box, Xbox 360, and a Wii. The Edge HDMI Video/Audio plugs into my Pioneer FD6010 and the Audio only HDMI into a Yamaha 1800. It works flawless and never ever have had AR issues. Am I lucky?


----------



## KMO

prepress, Tom899,


So are you saying that if you feed an SD input into the Edge, and that input switches between 4:3 and 16:9 full-frame output (so the source isn't inserting its own bars, and losing resolution), the Edge automatically switches between inserting black side bars and not, to maintain correct aspect ratio on its 16:9 output?


That's contrary to everything I've heard from users. But they're probably using 576i - maybe it works for 480i?


I'm sure you've got no problem if some sources are always 16:9 and others are always 4:3. Then the Edge doesn't need to detect anything - it just remembers what you set that input to manually last time. The problem is when one source switches backwards and forwards on the fly.


I need it to pick up the line 23 wide-screen signalling from analogue inputs, and the AVI InfoFrame information from HDMI inputs.


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMO* /forum/post/17065041
> 
> 
> prepress, Tom899,
> 
> 
> So are you saying that if you feed an SD input into the Edge, and that input switches between 4:3 and 16:9 full-frame output (so the source isn't inserting its own bars, and losing resolution), the Edge automatically switches between inserting black side bars and not, to maintain correct aspect ratio on its 16:9 output?
> 
> 
> That's contrary to everything I've heard from users. But they're probably using 576i - maybe it works for 480i?
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've got no problem if some sources are always 16:9 and others are always 4:3. Then the Edge doesn't need to detect anything - it just remembers what you set that input to manually last time. The problem is when one source switches backwards and forwards on the fly.
> 
> 
> I need it to pick up the line 23 wide-screen signalling from analogue inputs, and the AVI InfoFrame information from HDMI inputs.



My system works like this. My devices and display are actually doing the switching between 4:3 and 16:9. I let my devices send native resolution and aspect ratio and all I really want the EDGE to do is pass the signal 1:1. Maybe I'm missing something here? I don't set the inputs to any manual setting, always native. My pioneer FD6010 display always shows me the input details and is always changing depending on commercials, program content etc. If I'm not using the EDGE properly, or like others, let me know what to change in my settings so I can try to experience these issues.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/17063152
> 
> 
> I also have no problems. I have (6) HDMI and (1) component devices going into the EDGE. Toshiba XA2 HD, OPPO BDP-83, Panasonic DMR-EZ48VK, Tivo HD, Comcast Motorola HD Box, Xbox 360, and a Wii. The Edge HDMI Video/Audio plugs into my Pioneer FD6010 and the Audio only HDMI into a Yamaha 1800. It works flawless and never ever have had AR issues. Am I lucky?



I've had no problems either with the ten devices in my main EDGE or the three going into my secondary EDGE(although my second one is currently at DVDO for repairs)


----------



## u2andpj

I am in the process of upgrading the home theater setup already in place at my new home. I have a 400 disc DVD player hooked up directly to a SIM2 C3X DLP 1080i projector. I want to upgrade the projector to a JVC RS20 (1080p). I understand this projector has an Reon HQV chip built in for scaling and deinterlacing. I will also feed digital cable to the projector from a comcast box and probably buy a Oppo bluray player. I currently have a receiver that will only do audio only no video so I may buy a new receiver as well or an HDMI switch. My questions are:


1. Is the video processing in the JVC RS20 good enough for DVDs and sd tv or should I get an outboard video processor such as the DVDO Edge?

2. If an outboard video processor is needed, how does the new Denon AVR-2310CI with the same ABT chip as the DVDO Edge compare with the DVDO Edge in terms of video enhancement? I can get a Denon AVR-2310CI for about $550.



Thanks!


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usualsuspects* /forum/post/17021484
> 
> 
> What model number plasma do you have? Some displays will only allow 1080i60 input even though they are "1080p".
> 
> If your display will accept 1080p24 and actually display it properly, then 1080p24 looks better to me for films. It is up to your display to properly handle 1080p24.




It's a Panasonic TH-C50FD18. I'm hoping it isn't limited to 1080i60 input! Why would it be a 1080p TV then? That's odd.


I'm pretty sure the TV does not have the ability to handle 24p properly but if you could confirm or deny that I'd appreciate it.


On a completely different subject, is it possible to get the Edge to display VGA stuff? I have a Dreamcast with the VGA box and I also have a VGA to component cable. I know normally that's not how it works, but I figured the Edge would have some sort of means to convert whatever wacky signal that type of setup was sending and output it properly. I tried every option I could think of and nothing worked. I remember on my old Sony CRT HDTV I was able to get some sort of display but it was very distorted and the colors were crazy. With this setup I'm seeing nothing.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMO* /forum/post/17065041
> 
> 
> prepress, Tom899,
> 
> 
> So are you saying that if you feed an SD input into the Edge, and that input switches between 4:3 and 16:9 full-frame output (so the source isn't inserting its own bars, and losing resolution), the Edge automatically switches between inserting black side bars and not, to maintain correct aspect ratio on its 16:9 output?
> 
> 
> That's contrary to everything I've heard from users. But they're probably using 576i - maybe it works for 480i?
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've got no problem if some sources are always 16:9 and others are always 4:3. Then the Edge doesn't need to detect anything - it just remembers what you set that input to manually last time. The problem is when one source switches backwards and forwards on the fly.
> 
> 
> I need it to pick up the line 23 wide-screen signalling from analogue inputs, and the AVI InfoFrame information from HDMI inputs.



I have my two BD players, Pioneer's 09 and Oppo's 83, both set to Auto output, meaning they will scale/format as appropriate and send to the EDGE, which is set to output 16:9. My cable box (Scientific Atlanta) is also set to Auto Output resolution; I don't recall if there's any AR control, other than 16:9 or 4:3 settings. The display, a Kuro 111FD, is also set to the equivalent of Auto. The cable box goes between HD and SD (commercials) on the same channel and AR is maintained always, except the same few 4:3 commercials that are stretched (it must be in the signal).


If your sources have an equivalent of Auto Output, or a feature that automatically detects AR (such as the Oppo 83's 16:9 Wide/Auto, though it doesn't work with Source Direct), I'd think it would be fine to activate it. Some DVDs and BD switch back and forth and I've noted no AR problem with them.


----------



## Ian_S

I have an Edge teamed with a Pioneer BDP-51FD which runs in source direct mode over HDMI. My audio from the 51FD goes out via multi-channel analogue.


What I notice is that 1080p/24 Blu-ray's seem to induce some quite lengthy delays in video processing through the Edge, even though I have PreP disabled for the 51's input. If I switch to game mode, then the delay almost disappears, or at least does to watchable levels.


However. I'm puzzled why 1080p/24 in (Edge is set to 1080p out and framerate 1:1) results in such a delay for what in effect is almost passthrough. 1080i for example even though is requires more processing doesn't suffer anywhere near as badly.


Any ideas? My display is a Pioneer KRP-500A Kuro (9G).


EDIT: Forgot to add, what chance is there of DVDO adding a menu-item that does the same thing as pressing the reset button on the rear? Trying to press that thing with a bent paperclip without removing the Edge from the cabinet and de-cabling is too fiddly for words and not really very 21st century. If it was a menu option I could leave a short USB extension cable attached and hookup a laptop much more easily when required.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian_S* /forum/post/17079288
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add, what chance is there of DVDO adding a menu-item that does the same thing as pressing the reset button on the rear? Trying to press that thing with a bent paperclip without removing the Edge from the cabinet and de-cabling is too fiddly for words and not really very 21st century. If it was a menu option I could leave a short USB extension cable attached and hookup a laptop much more easily when required.



Wouldn't that be wonderful.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian_S* /forum/post/17079288
> 
> 
> I have an Edge teamed with a Pioneer BDP-51FD which runs in source direct mode over HDMI. My audio from the 51FD goes out via multi-channel analogue.
> 
> 
> What I notice is that 1080p/24 Blu-ray's seem to induce some quite lengthy delays in video processing through the Edge, even though I have PreP disabled for the 51's input. If I switch to game mode, then the delay almost disappears, or at least does to watchable levels.
> 
> 
> However. I'm puzzled why 1080p/24 in (Edge is set to 1080p out and framerate 1:1) results in such a delay for what in effect is almost passthrough. 1080i for example even though is requires more processing doesn't suffer anywhere near as badly.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? My display is a Pioneer KRP-500A Kuro (9G).
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add, what chance is there of DVDO adding a menu-item that does the same thing as pressing the reset button on the rear? Trying to press that thing with a bent paperclip without removing the Edge from the cabinet and de-cabling is too fiddly for words and not really very 21st century. If it was a menu option I could leave a short USB extension cable attached and hookup a laptop much more easily when required.



Try setting your EDGE's output to Auto and see if that helps. Also, is your display 1080p/24 capable?


----------



## retsef

I was operating under FW 1.10


So, I did an FW update to 1.2.0

Got audio but no video


So, I subsequently went through all of the FW updates to 1.3.0

Still audio not video


I am using a Panasonic LCD projector with DVI using a DVI/HDMI adaptor to connect to the Edge.


I verified that the video connection still works by plugging into my Dish HD Sat receiver.


Any ideas out there as to why I lost my video?


----------



## jonm42

I am about to give up on my Edge box (running V1.3). I simply cannot get it to stay connected to my 6416-II HD DVR/FiOS box. I've confirmed the cables are good. I've confirmed the DVR is outputting the appropriate 1080i signal. The colorspace is right. The Edge is correctly identifying my 40XBR2 along with all the display attributes. The Edge box even interrupts for the next higher signal from my DVD player correctly. I've tried resetting things in every order possible. Info on the HDMI input for the DVR stays at "no input signal". I've tried setting Hot Plug (or whatever it's called -- not going to check on that right now).


I don't know what else to try. Help (from DVDO directly?) appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonm42* /forum/post/17090151
> 
> 
> The colorspace is right.



So you have set the Input deep color to OFF for all inputs?

I got no picture on a PS3 game due to this.

On another disc it was OK.


----------



## jonm42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17090285
> 
> 
> So you have set the Input deep color to OFF for all inputs?
> 
> I got no picture on a PS3 game due to this.
> 
> On another disc it was OK.



I believe thats OFF by default but I will check and edit this reply.


EDIT: it won't let me enable it for an HDMI source. So it's off.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonm42* /forum/post/17090488
> 
> 
> I believe thats OFF by default but I will check and edit this reply.
> 
> 
> EDIT: it won't let me enable it for an HDMI source. So it's off.



The only explaination I have, is that your DVR is not outputting on the HDMI (as you say it does) or wrong input is selected (and yes, I know that this sounds a bit rookie, so it is probably not that straight forward). Based on my own experience I tend fiddle a bit too deep into the technical details/settinges, just to discover that the solution was quite simple. When you wake up tomorrow morning I bet you'll will get the AHA feeling







- or conclude that you have a defective unit


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *retsef* /forum/post/17089378
> 
> 
> I was operating under FW 1.10
> 
> 
> So, I did an FW update to 1.2.0
> 
> Got audio but no video
> 
> 
> So, I subsequently went through all of the FW updates to 1.3.0
> 
> Still audio not video
> 
> 
> I am using a Panasonic LCD projector with DVI using a DVI/HDMI adaptor to connect to the Edge.
> 
> 
> I verified that the video connection still works by plugging into my Dish HD Sat receiver.
> 
> 
> Any ideas out there as to why I lost my video?



HDCP issue? What happens if you go back to FW 1.10?


Brian


----------



## JoshA

Have you tried a different HDMI input?


My 'HDMI 1' is convinced it is 'HDMI 5' (in the info screen) and 'HDMI 5' does not work...


----------



## hdblu

I have been Running the Latest Update with deep color for about a week now and work excellent not one Problem. as of yet.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

I just got my Edge about 2 weeks ago and am noticing the audio cuts out a fair amount while watching FiOS. I'm not using a receiver at all. It seems to cut out when changing a channel. Changing inputs on the TV fixes this, but it's annoying. Is my unit defective? Just want to know because I'm still within the exchange period.


----------



## rwestley

I suggest that you update the firmware. You might have gotten an Edge without the firmware upgrade that fixed the audio drop out problem.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17096810
> 
> 
> I suggest that you update the firmware. You might have gotten an Edge without the firmware upgrade that fixed the audio drop out problem.



Thanks but I should have stated I am on the latest update.


The audio dropping only happens when changing a channel. I am assuming something with the audio cutting out during channel changes results in it not coming back some times.


----------



## RichB

I have performed many Edge firmware updates so I decided to try 1.3 this morning.


Mounted the drive.

deleted the old abt file.

copied on the new one.

Unplugged the USB cord.

Nothing. Waited a minute. Nothing...


Powered off and on the Edge.

I tried putting back the old firmware and I can do that.

Still no image.

No output.


The unit does not respond to the remote.


I left a message on the DVDO Edge support line a couple of hours ago...


I seem to left with a very large expensive USB drive










- Rich


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/17101046
> 
> 
> I have performed many Edge firmware updates so I decided to try 1.3 this morning.
> 
> 
> Mounted the drive.
> 
> deleted the old abt file.
> 
> copied on the new one.
> 
> Unplugged the USB cord.
> 
> Nothing. Waited a minute. Nothing...
> 
> 
> Powered off and on the Edge.
> 
> I tried putting back the old firmware and I can do that.
> 
> Still no image.
> 
> No output.
> 
> 
> The unit does not respond to the remote.
> 
> 
> I left a message on the DVDO Edge support line a couple of hours ago...
> 
> 
> I seem to left with a very large expensive USB drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich



You've got the opposite of my first Edge. It worked fine, but under no circumstances would it enter USB drive mode. It blinked very funky lights when I tried. They never even responded to my phone call so I returned it. Replacement enters USB mode fine but the audio drops a lot when changing TV channels.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/17101046
> 
> 
> I have performed many Edge firmware updates so I decided to try 1.3 this morning.
> 
> 
> Mounted the drive.
> 
> deleted the old abt file.
> 
> copied on the new one.
> 
> Unplugged the USB cord.
> 
> Nothing. Waited a minute. Nothing...
> 
> 
> Powered off and on the Edge.
> 
> I tried putting back the old firmware and I can do that.
> 
> Still no image.
> 
> No output.
> 
> 
> The unit does not respond to the remote.
> 
> 
> I left a message on the DVDO Edge support line a couple of hours ago...
> 
> 
> I seem to left with a very large expensive USB drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich



At least their RMA process is quick and painless. I just received one of my EDGEs back for the same/similar problem.


My other EDGE had no problem with the update.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17102384
> 
> 
> At least their RMA process is quick and painless. I just received one of my EDGEs back for the same/similar problem.
> 
> 
> My other EDGE had no problem with the update.



It is. Mine ships out tomorrow.


- Rich


----------



## sirhc55

Here are my findings of deep colour with my equipment:


Foxtel IQ2 pay TV box = OK


Panasonic BD35 = OK with blu-ray disc but does not show any image without BR playing. Turn deep colour input to off and all is OK


Oppo 780HD = OK


Toshiba XA2 = OK


Wii = OK


Samsung DVR = OK


Playstation 3 = no go at all with deep colour


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/17107066
> 
> 
> Here are my findings of deep colour with my equipment:
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD35 = OK with blu-ray disc but does not show any image without BR playing. Turn deep colour input to off and all is OK
> 
> 
> Playstation 3 = no go at all with deep colour



I am also troubleshooting this at the moment.

Frustrating that the Source Menu does not show, so I have to turn all inputs off.

My Sagem PVR is OK, but my Sony BD-S5000ES and PS3 are not.

So, maybe we can conclude that the problem originates from within the Edge?


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

When I hook up my Dreamcast via VGA to the DVDO Edge (with VGA to component cables) the Dreamcast bootup screen displays for like a split second then the DVDO Edge screen goes blue. I know VGA to component isn't really supposed to work on the Dreamcast but I figured this spiffy Edge could do some sort of signal conversion or whateverthehell to make this work. I tried every option I could think of under the sun but nothing works. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TheaterLover

Folks,


With my Satellite TV box connected to Edge, I get audio fine on the Stereo output but the audio on Optical or Coaxial breaks significantly. Any ideas? Other devices like by DVD, BD player work perfectly. I am running the latest firmware.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17107151
> 
> 
> I am also troubleshooting this at the moment.
> 
> Frustrating that the Source Menu does not show, so I have to turn all inputs off.
> 
> My Sagem PVR is OK, but my Sony BD-S5000ES and PS3 are not.
> 
> So, maybe we can conclude that the problem originates from within the Edge?




I don't think so. The Wii, which is the only unit not connected via HDMI, handles deep colour fine on component. The Wii also outputs RGB as per the PS3.


I will try and get a component connection for the PS3 tomorrow and try that out.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/17107066
> 
> 
> Here are my findings of deep colour with my equipment:
> 
> 
> Foxtel IQ2 pay TV box = OK
> 
> 
> Panasonic BD35 = OK with blu-ray disc but does not show any image without BR playing. Turn deep colour input to off and all is OK
> 
> 
> Oppo 780HD = OK
> 
> 
> Toshiba XA2 = OK
> 
> 
> Wii = OK
> 
> 
> Samsung DVR = OK
> 
> 
> Playstation 3 = no go at all with deep colour



I have no problems with my EDGE and the BD35 and PS3 with deep color on.


But I go from the EDGE to a Denon 3808 receiver and then to a Samsung LED DLP TV.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17113534
> 
> 
> I have no problems with my EDGE and the BD35 and PS3 with deep color on.
> 
> 
> But I go from the EDGE to a Denon 3808 receiver and then to a Samsung LED DLP TV.



I go from the Edge to my Kuro full HD, that has no problem with Deep Colour.

When I engage , I get bluescreen

When I disengage it, the Menu of the source appears again.

When I play a movie/game, it works. It is the appearance of the Top Menu on my BDP and PS3 (both Sony) that causes the problem.

The on the Edge is permanently activated.


----------



## AudioBear

I may have missed something here and this is not intended to be clever, but why do we care about deep color? There is no source material available in deep color as far as I know. Why should we care at this point?


----------



## Gary J

It's fake Deep Color. Kind of like creating pixels with scaling.


----------



## AudioBear

That could actually degrade the color because you interpolate what isn't there with an attendant uncertainty to make deep color and you introduce another uncertainty if the display translates back. You can't get something that isn't there.


Do I think the difference will be visible? No more than I think deep color will look better.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17115767
> 
> 
> I go from the Edge to my Kuro full HD, that has no problem with Deep Colour.
> 
> When I engage , I get bluescreen
> 
> When I disengage it, the Menu of the source appears again.
> 
> When I play a movie/game, it works. It is the appearance of the Top Menu on my BDP and PS3 (both Sony) that causes the problem.
> 
> The on the Edge is permanently activated.



I have no problem with Deep color in from those devices. I have it set on auto.


----------



## inbox4sumit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snooktarpon* /forum/post/17050742
> 
> 
> I've been using the Edge for about 1 week. I'm using digital audio output (optical) going into an older Yamaha AVR (no HDMI).
> 
> 
> I have experienced loss of digital audio output on two instances. I can verify this since the Yamaha AVR provides a status (on the front panel) of the incoming audio signal (i.e. 2-channel, 5.1, etc.). When I loose the signal, the status display is blank which means there is no signal present.
> 
> 
> When I power cycle the Edge, the audio signal is restored.
> 
> 
> BTW, this occurred once with firmware version 1.2 and once with version 1.3.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Any explanations? Any fixes?



I'm in a similar boat. I have a Denon receiver without HDMI and am using optical out. I'm using firmware v1.22 and the audio dropouts happen once every 3-4 days. Worst thing, in my case, power-cycling Edge or changing inputs - nothing helps. The audio comes back after waiting for 10-15 minutes.


DVDO customer support suggested setting the "Ouput Frame Rate" to Unlock, but that does not seems to help.


Any suggestions? Do I need to replace this unit?


----------



## AudioBear

I am coming in on the middle of this thread so forgive me if I am asking something already stated. I have no audio dropouts on my Edge ever, except when DirecTV looses their audio transmission which I have verified by checking on another DTV-TV set-up. So you will understand why I ask what program sources does this happen with? All or just one? And if one, which one?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17118182
> 
> 
> I have no problem with Deep color in from those devices. I have it set on auto.



And this also includes the Top Menu (Sony Menu) I assume. Mine also works, but only in Play mode. It is only the display of the Menu I have problems with.


EDIT:

I think I found the problem with the missing XMB and deep color on the PS3.

There are certain PS3 games that are not compatible.

The menu works with most games, but some are not working.


----------



## inbox4sumit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/17123247
> 
> 
> I am coming in on the middle of this thread so forgive me if I am asking something already stated. I have no audio dropouts on my Edge ever, except when DirecTV looses their audio transmission which I have verified by checking on another DTV-TV set-up. So you will understand why I ask what program sources does this happen with? All or just one? And if one, which one?



I'm using Dish HD STB-Vip722 and Denon Receiver. I've connected Dish STB to HDMI1 and Oppo 970HD on HDMI2. HDMI out from Edge goes to the display and optical out goes to the Denon receiver.


Normally audio dropouts happen while I'm watching Dish programming. Once it happens, then even if I switch input to Oppo (HDMI2) - there is audio dropout at this input too. Even power-cycling (using remote or manually removing the power-cord) does not help.


Denon can receive audio signals on other optical inputs and they all work fine. Infact if I switch Edge's settings to use HDMI for both video and audio and then route audio from TVs optical out to Denon, then I can get audio - so something seems to be affecting optical out from Edge. The only option right now is to switch Edge off and wait for 15-20 minutes - then it starts working again. I'm thinking may be it is some heat-related issue.


----------



## AudioBear

Sounds like it needs a trip to the Edge doctor. Heat-related issues usually aren't software problems. Have you tried changing cables and moving everything to a different input/output? And does this ever happen on any other input like the Oppo? You might think that if it's the Edge it ought to happen on all inputs.


----------



## inbox4sumit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/17123445
> 
> 
> Sounds like it needs a trip to the Edge doctor. Heat-related issues usually aren't software problems. Have you tried changing cables and moving everything to a different input/output? And does this ever happen on any other input like the Oppo? You might think that if it's the Edge it ought to happen on all inputs.



I mostly watch Dish so have observed audio-dropouts while watching it. Once it happens, then if I switch to Oppo, there is no audio there too. Both Dish and Oppo are using optical-out from Edge to Denon for audio. I have replaced the TOS-link cable, but that didn't help.

Looks to me that some how Edge stops outputting signal on the optical out - may be due to heat or some other reason. When audio dropout happens, then if I change Edge's settings and set audio output to HDMI (instead of Optical out) and have my TV route audio back to Denon receiver then I get audio, but if I send audio directly from optical-out on Edge to Denon - then I get no audio.


----------



## AudioBear

It does sound like the output TOS-link or something just upstream of it is over-heating. Do one last experiment for us. Watch DVDs for hours and see if the drop-outs occur. Report back. It doesn't make sense that the optical audio out would overheat only on Dish TV (unless it's the Edge's comment on content). If the DVD gives you the same result, you know it's the optical out over-heating (I think you do anyway). Or you could just call Edge service (or e-mail).


----------



## NeWJoe1

Hallo,


my dvdo edge is connected to pioneer kuro plasma pdp-lx90 by hdmi audio/video output and to yamahe av receiver rx-v765 by hdmi audio output.


Edge has the firmware 1.22. It is not possible to use the setting audio output automatic. Only the yamaha has audio output by this setting and even if the yamha is shutdown, the kuro stays mute. Audio output to kuro is only possible if i change the audio output setting to hdmi video.


It is possible in a former firmware to have discrete ir sets to change the audio output with one button to hdmi audio, hdmi video or optical??


Has anybody discrete ir sets for pronto remote to change the audio output? Is it possible to have them in logitech harmony?



Regards to all DVDO fans


----------



## Ian_S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17084223
> 
> 
> Try setting your EDGE's output to Auto and see if that helps. Also, is your display 1080p/24 capable?



Hi, sorry it's taken a while to respond.


Auto makes no difference, still hopelessly out of sync, not even close. Only game mode on gets anywhere near to it.


I've got the player sending out 4:2:2 to the Edge and then the Edge 4:2:2 to the TV, which is a 9G Kuro and definitely supports 24p.


The fact that game mode on the Edge makes a big difference surely means it's trying to do something even with a 24p picture. Surely a 24p in, 24p out, no scaling ought to be the least processing?


A good disc to try on is the Foo Fighters Live at Wembley, 1080p/24 and PCM 5.1 audio. It's not the only disc, although some seem worse than others.


EDIT: If you take David Gilmour's Remember That Night, which is 1080i/60 video, and set the Edge to output 1080p/60 and Game mode off, the lip-sync is about the same as 1080p/24 with game mode on, i.e. only very slightly out. Which is bizarre, as it must be doing a lot more work as this is video not film, yet it does more and adds less processing time to the picture. Surely something has to be wrong there?


----------



## jonm42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonm42* /forum/post/17090151
> 
> 
> I am about to give up on my Edge box (running V1.3). I simply cannot get it to stay connected to my 6416-II HD DVR/FiOS box. I've confirmed the cables are good. I've confirmed the DVR is outputting the appropriate 1080i signal. The colorspace is right. The Edge is correctly identifying my 40XBR2 along with all the display attributes. The Edge box even interrupts for the next higher signal from my DVD player correctly. I've tried resetting things in every order possible. Info on the HDMI input for the DVR stays at "no input signal". I've tried setting Hot Plug (or whatever it's called -- not going to check on that right now).
> 
> 
> I don't know what else to try. Help (from DVDO directly?) appreciated. Thank you.



Well, I straightened out some wiring and it appears to be working again. I really don't know why. (No, the wiring was not a significant issue.) I need to get auto-power on/off working, but thats about it. Will see what happens. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scythe42

I'm having an issue with Vista x64 and my Nvidia 9300 in connection with the Edge. Every time I switch to the HTPC the Edge seems to receive some adjustment information over HDMI from the HTPC. This results in brightness set to +16 and tint to +64 which ruins a perfectly calibrated picture.


If I connect my HTPC directly to the TV or the Amp, the TV doesn't care about whatever the HTPC sends. Only the Edge seems to care.


Is there any way to configure the Edge not to accept such stuff or to lock down the settings for good to prevent this from happening?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/17131876
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue with Vista x64 and my Nvidia 9300 in connection with the Edge. Every time I switch to the HTPC the Edge seems to receive some adjustment information over HDMI from the HTPC. This results in brightness set to +16 and tint to +64 which ruins a perfectly calibrated picture.
> 
> 
> If I connect my HTPC directly to the TV or the Amp, the TV doesn't care about whatever the HTPC sends. Only the Edge seems to care.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to configure the Edge not to accept such stuff or to lock down the settings for good to prevent this from happening?



What firmware version is installed on the Edge? I am using version 1.10 (an old version), and I intermittently have the same problem as you do although my source is a Sony TV. This started maybe a month ago, and has happened about 4 or 5 times.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian_S* /forum/post/17128007
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry it's taken a while to respond.
> 
> 
> Auto makes no difference, still hopelessly out of sync, not even close. Only game mode on gets anywhere near to it.
> 
> 
> I've got the player sending out 4:2:2 to the Edge and then the Edge 4:2:2 to the TV, which is a 9G Kuro and definitely supports 24p.
> 
> 
> The fact that game mode on the Edge makes a big difference surely means it's trying to do something even with a 24p picture. Surely a 24p in, 24p out, no scaling ought to be the least processing?
> 
> 
> A good disc to try on is the Foo Fighters Live at Wembley, 1080p/24 and PCM 5.1 audio. It's not the only disc, although some seem worse than others.
> 
> 
> EDIT: If you take David Gilmour's Remember That Night, which is 1080i/60 video, and set the Edge to output 1080p/60 and Game mode off, the lip-sync is about the same as 1080p/24 with game mode on, i.e. only very slightly out. Which is bizarre, as it must be doing a lot more work as this is video not film, yet it does more and adds less processing time to the picture. Surely something has to be wrong there?



I've had an ongoing problem with ONE Blu-ray disc, _Chris Botti in Boston_. I have a Pioneer 09FD, with video going to my EDGE via HDMI; the audio goes direct to my stereo via analog. Perhaps one DVD showed a similar effect. I also note that the Botti BD is the only one I have that uses the HD audio formats (Dolby TrueHD), though that may mean nothing.


Setting the 09 to Auto from Source Direct had solved the problem, or rendered it close enough that I didn't notice. But updating the firmware seems to have brought it back. Some parts of this BD seem in sync, others definitely aren't. I don't much want to delay the audio because of one disc, so I'm thinking of removing the 09 from the EDGE. The same BD with my Oppo 83, with both audio and video going to the EDGE via HDMI has _no_ sync issues. Perfect.


I'll fiddle with this a bit more probably, and if I hit on anything I'll post.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17134170
> 
> 
> the audio goes direct to my stereo via analog. \\.




The analog outputs maybe the problem.


----------



## Ian_S

That's interesting... I think the 09 has auto lipsync where it will use HDMI 1.3 lipsync values from the connected device to improve sync if left to auto, although I believe it allows manual adjustment as well.


If you are also OK with the Oppo, I wonder if that means the Oppo does this as well. If it does that would be good news for me. It's the one thing so far that has made me pause on getting the Oppo, as it has no manual lipsync adjust on analogue audio. If it has auto lipsync though that might just solve the problem.


I don't want to dump the Edge as it's useful for other sources and the HDMI switching is extremely user friendly.


EDIT: I guess that makes the question does the Edge report it's processing delays back via HDMI 1.3?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian_S* /forum/post/17134181
> 
> 
> That's interesting... I think the 09 has auto lipsync where it will use HDMI 1.3 lipsync values from the connected device to improve sync if left to auto, although I believe it allows manual adjustment as well.
> 
> 
> If you are also OK with the Oppo, I wonder if that means the Oppo does this as well. If it does that would be good news for me. It's the one thing so far that has made me pause on getting the Oppo, as it has no manual lipsync adjust on analogue audio. If it has auto lipsync though that might just solve the problem.
> 
> 
> I don't want to dump the Edge as it's useful for other sources and the HDMI switching is extremely user friendly.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess that makes the question does the Edge report it's processing delays back via HDMI 1.3?



When using ana out from my BD, I need to adjust the audio with 100ms.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Nobody responded to my Dreamcast question so after spending hours ripping my hair out and buying stuff I didn't need, I figured it out so I may as well post it here. Dreamcast works just fine with the VGA box. You need a VGA to (5) BNC cable which is like $6 at monoprice, and you need BNC to RCA adapters. That's it.


I have not solved my audio drop out issues, however. I did notice when I start a video on my HTPC it takes half a second for the audio to kick in. I'm suspecting that silence from the HTPC makes the DVDO Edge turn off audio receiving? And then when it receives audio it then "kicks in"? Is this right? If so, maybe this explains why I get dropped audio only when changing channels (from the silence from the channel changing then the Edge doesn't "kick" the audio back in.


Does this sound right to anybody?


----------



## Scythe42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17132954
> 
> 
> What firmware version is installed on the Edge? I am using version 1.10 (an old version), and I intermittently have the same problem as you do although my source is a Sony TV. This started maybe a month ago, and has happened about 4 or 5 times.



I recently upgraded to 1.30. The problem happens in 1.20 as well.


I think the problem lies somewhere in the autio detection of colorspaces and the Edge wants to adjust for something but can't and therefore the settings get screwed up. When I switch to my cable box I see a similar issue right away but only for a fraction of a second before color is displayed correctly.


Sometimes the Edge completely freezes (power cycling doesn't help) and I have to press the reset button on the back before I can turn it on.


I switched to another HDMI ports on the Edge and the problem does not come up at the moment because this forced the HTPC to see the Edge as a new display device. Maybe they did a proper handshake this time.


It's not a general HTPC problem or it would show up on all ports. Whatever happened when the Edge did its HDMI handshake with the HTPC it screwed up this HDMI port. A factory reset didn't help.


----------



## jonm42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/16330360
> 
> 
> OK, that makes sense for analog output but not for HDMI.
> 
> There still needs to be a handshake for HDMI so I think no output device makes sense at least when both HDMI outputs are disconnected.
> 
> 
> I mentioned to Larry, I thought the new blinking blue when the display was off is a bad idea for those of us with exposed equipment. Blinking power off lights are unpleasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich



Any update on this blinking blue standby LED? Would be nice to have this as a user option. I'm running V1.3. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonm42* /forum/post/17137411
> 
> 
> Any update on this blinking blue standby LED? Would be nice to have this as a user option. I'm running V1.3. Thanks.



Just turn it off instead of standby. I use a Harmony remote, an dthe remote turns my EDGEs On when I need to use it and Off when I'm finished. I have no problems that way. I certainly have no blinking lights when it's off. And even if I did not turn my EDGEs off, when it doesn't have a signal over HDMI for a short period of time, it turns off on it's own.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17138671
> 
> 
> Just turn it off instead of standby. I use a Harmony remote, an dthe remote turns my EDGEs On when I need to use it and Off when I'm finished. I have no problems that way. I certainly have no blinking lights when it's off. And even if I did not turn my EDGEs off, when it doesn't have a signal over HDMI for a short period of time, it turns off on it's own.



If mine would only STAY off. I turn if off every evening and it turns itself back on by the next day. Auto WakeUp and Standby are both turned off.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian_S* /forum/post/17134181
> 
> 
> That's interesting... I think the 09 has auto lipsync where it will use HDMI 1.3 lipsync values from the connected device to improve sync if left to auto, although I believe it allows manual adjustment as well.
> 
> 
> If you are also OK with the Oppo, I wonder if that means the Oppo does this as well. If it does that would be good news for me. It's the one thing so far that has made me pause on getting the Oppo, as it has no manual lipsync adjust on analogue audio. If it has auto lipsync though that might just solve the problem.
> 
> 
> I don't want to dump the Edge as it's useful for other sources and the HDMI switching is extremely user friendly.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess that makes the question does the Edge report it's processing delays back via HDMI 1.3?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17134211
> 
> 
> When using ana out from my BD, I need to adjust the audio with 100ms.



Well, I set the 09's EDGE input to game mode, and the sync issue is gone (or not noticeable, anyway). Because I wasn't having problems with any disc but the Botti BD, I didn't want to do anything that would cause problems elsewhere, so I didn't experiment much with delaying the audio. I also ran the audio and video to the EDGE via the HDMI connection, and as with the similarly-connected Oppo 83, no sync issue.


The EDGE does add a bit of time due to the video processing. I don't know/remember how much. Also, I didn't try a fixed output on the player or EDGE (both are set to Auto), so I don't know how that would have affected things. Maybe I should play with that. I _do_ remember that even with the 09's output set to Source Direct there were sync issues, again on this one disc only.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17143201
> 
> 
> Well, I set the 09's EDGE input to game mode, and the sync issue is gone (or not noticeable, anyway). Because I wasn't having problems with any disc but the Botti BD, I didn't want to do anything that would cause problems elsewhere, so I didn't experiment much with delaying the audio. I also ran the audio and video to the EDGE via the HDMI connection, and as with the similarly-connected Oppo 83, no sync issue.
> 
> 
> The EDGE does add a bit of time due to the video processing. I don't know/remember how much. Also, I didn't try a fixed output on the player or EDGE (both are set to Auto), so I don't know how that would have affected things. Maybe I should play with that. I _do_ remember that even with the 09's output set to Source Direct there were sync issues, again on this one disc only.



I reckon there has to be some negative apects with game mode - if not, it would be the preferred (default) choice for all HDMI inputs. Somebody who knows the downside with this setting on ordinary inputs (BD, STB, etc.), if set active?


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian_S* /forum/post/17128007
> 
> 
> I've got the player sending out 4:2:2 to the Edge and then the Edge 4:2:2 to the TV, which is a 9G Kuro and definitely supports 24p.
> 
> 
> The fact that game mode on the Edge makes a big difference surely means it's trying to do something even with a 24p picture. Surely a 24p in, 24p out, no scaling ought to be the least processing?
> 
> 
> A good disc to try on is the Foo Fighters Live at Wembley, 1080p/24 and PCM 5.1 audio. It's not the only disc, although some seem worse than others.
> 
> 
> ...



You must be the well respected mod at AVForums, right?










I have similar kit to yours but US versions: 51FD (fw 1.2.2) 4:2:2 source direct to Edge 4:2:2 onto a 9G Kuro (101FD) and 5.1 out to receiver. My Kuro is still under 200h so I've not watched films but just testing The Dark Knight at 24p for a chapter or two I've not noticed any sync delays. I don't have the two discs you mentioned. I've played other concert videos at 1080i60 in and 1080p60 out of the Edge and other PAL material (576i50 in, 1080p50 out) without problems.


You've not mentioned other settings but I use Professional mode on the 51FD and so far leave every setting at 0 on the Edge. I use 1:1 framerate and framelock on. Even if you use 24p in the chain I assume there is processing unless the other settings are all at default.


Note what it says in the manual:



> Quote:
> If the incoming video signal is a progressive format, and Game Mode in enabled, some processing features will be unavailable, including Mosquito Noise Reduction, Detail Enhancement, and Edge Enhancement.



So you might want to leave these at default in non-game mode and see, and try another HDMI port. I'd leave all the settings at default and set it one by one and see which one adds delay. It's also worth double checking the input and output framerates on the Edge.


----------



## jonm42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17138671
> 
> 
> Just turn it off instead of standby. I use a Harmony remote, an dthe remote turns my EDGEs On when I need to use it and Off when I'm finished. I have no problems that way. I certainly have no blinking lights when it's off. And even if I did not turn my EDGEs off, when it doesn't have a signal over HDMI for a short period of time, it turns off on it's own.



Problem is my DVR (Moto 6416-II) has this silly splash screen thingy that keeps the HDMI signal alive. I spose I could set up my harmony to do something like always turn off (assuming there are discrete codes since there are discrete buttons) and have the wake on signal option tuned on.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17143201
> 
> 
> The EDGE does add a bit of time due to the video processing. I don't know/remember how much.



approximately 50mS


----------



## Kimwyn

does the DVDO upscale SD DVDs better than the Oppo BDP-83? or because they use the same video chip, are they the same?


----------



## ctviggen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/17146200
> 
> 
> does the DVDO upscale SD DVDs better than the Oppo BDP-83? or because they use the same video chip, are they the same?



I have a similar question, as I'll likely get the Oppo as a Blu-ray player. Other then that, I'll generally be watching cable television, and maybe have a game player plugged in (not much of a gamer), and perhaps a computer. That's at most four sources, one of which has a similar scalar. I'm not sure that the Edge is suitable for me, but I do like the ability to separate voice to run into my Denon (which also has scaling capability).


----------



## AudioBear

This is a tough question to answer. I have both and I use the Oppo or my Denon AVP but not the Edge for SD DVDs. I will do some looking and report back if I have any conclusions.


In general I would comment that chips are chips, some may be better than others, but how they are implemented in software and the associated circuitry around them makes one better than the other even with the same chip. For example, the Toshiba XA2 HD player had a very good Reon implementation while there are examples of some not so good Reon applications.


I would conclude by saying that this could be interesting. Oppo did a very good job on the 83 and Edge is part of Anchorbay Tech who makes the chip. They both ought to know what they are doing.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/17144839
> 
> 
> approximately 50mS



Entirely too much to deal with because of one disc. Game Mode it is, until I find some fault with it or another setting that works.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/17144839
> 
> 
> approximately 50mS



Is this your own precise measurement or documented somewhere? The manual says "a few milliseconds of delay to your video and audio" and while the wording is imprecise it doesn't necessarily imply as much as 50 in general viewing.


----------



## aaronwt

Video processing only adds a few ms of delay. This is normal for any device.

How many other devices are in the chain? Each one can also increase the delay.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/17155597
> 
> 
> Is this your own precise measurement or documented somewhere? The manual says "a few milliseconds of delay to your video and audio" and while the wording is imprecise it doesn't necessarily imply as much as 50 in general viewing.



It was in a tech support reply I received from DVDO.


----------



## Fudoh

There's no need for speculation or measuring any audio delay. Just set the Edge to the desired deinterlacing mode (full or game) and enter the audio delay setting. The exact audio delay will be shown by the minimum the delay can be adjusted. In standard Auto mode that's 56ms if my memory serves rights, in Gamemode it's down to 6ms.


----------



## rasman1138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inbox4sumit* /forum/post/17123597
> 
> 
> I mostly watch Dish so have observed audio-dropouts while watching it. Once it happens, then if I switch to Oppo, there is no audio there too. Both Dish and Oppo are using optical-out from Edge to Denon for audio. I have replaced the TOS-link cable, but that didn't help.
> 
> Looks to me that some how Edge stops outputting signal on the optical out - may be due to heat or some other reason. When audio dropout happens, then if I change Edge's settings and set audio output to HDMI (instead of Optical out) and have my TV route audio back to Denon receiver then I get audio, but if I send audio directly from optical-out on Edge to Denon - then I get no audio.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/17123908
> 
> 
> It does sound like the output TOS-link or something just upstream of it is over-heating. Do one last experiment for us. Watch DVDs for hours and see if the drop-outs occur. Report back. It doesn't make sense that the optical audio out would overheat only on Dish TV (unless it's the Edge's comment on content). If the DVD gives you the same result, you know it's the optical out over-heating (I think you do anyway). Or you could just call Edge service (or e-mail).



When you have the dropouts, how long do they last? I have my cable box attached to the dvdo with optical for audio and the dropouts are for only a split second.







I used digital coax for audio before, and I don't remember having this dropout problem. I wanted to go with the optical because I have a better quality optical cable.


----------



## inbox4sumit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rasman1138* /forum/post/17158497
> 
> 
> When you have the dropouts, how long do they last? I have my cable box attached to the dvdo with optical for audio and the dropouts are for only a split second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used digital coax for audio before, and I don't remember having this dropout problem. I wanted to go with the optical because I have a better quality optical cable.



The drop-outs would last for 15-20 minutes. Recycling power didn't help. I changed optical cable and optical-in ports on my receiver.

Earlier, the problem would show up once every other week. Last weekend, it started repeating every hour and finally no audio from optical out. I can still send audio with "Video HDMI" to my TV, but nothing comes out of optical-out. My edge is going back this weekend for replacement.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scythe42* /forum/post/17136427
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded to 1.30. The problem happens in 1.20 as well.
> 
> 
> I think the problem lies somewhere in the autio detection of colorspaces and the Edge wants to adjust for something but can't and therefore the settings get screwed up. When I switch to my cable box I see a similar issue right away but only for a fraction of a second before color is displayed correctly.
> 
> 
> Sometimes the Edge completely freezes (power cycling doesn't help) and I have to press the reset button on the back before I can turn it on.
> 
> 
> I switched to another HDMI ports on the Edge and the problem does not come up at the moment because this forced the HTPC to see the Edge as a new display device. Maybe they did a proper handshake this time.
> 
> 
> It's not a general HTPC problem or it would show up on all ports. Whatever happened when the Edge did its HDMI handshake with the HTPC it screwed up this HDMI port. A factory reset didn't help.



This happened again tonight on both the BRIGHTNESS and COLOR SATURATION settings.


A question for you: Do you have an Apple TV (or remote control) in the same room as the Edge?


----------



## BENN0

Is there a fast way to zoom a letterboxed picture to screen full screen on a 16:9 display? The buttons at the bottom of the remote do not give the desired result and the zoom function itself is to slow to be useful.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/17175390
> 
> 
> Is there a fast way to zoom a letterboxed picture to screen full screen on a 16:9 display? The buttons at the bottom of the remote do not give the desired result and the zoom function itself is to slow to be useful.



I don't use the DVDO remote but the picture shape buttons are at the bottom, the zoom (x+y) are in the middle. Look for '- zoom +'. You can also zoom x and y independently but you have to go through the menus.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/17175390
> 
> 
> Is there a fast way to zoom a letterboxed picture to screen full screen on a 16:9 display? The buttons at the bottom of the remote do not give the desired result and the zoom function itself is to slow to be useful.



If you're trying to override the aspect ratio by removing the black bars above and below, I believe you need to use zoom. If you're trying to maintain the proper aspect ratio, try setting your TV/projector to anamorphic or to its native resolution and press the LB button on the EDGE remote. Depending on the source this produces an image that covers my entire screen from left to right and has the correct aspect ratio.


----------



## BENN0

LB button?

My cable box outputs some channels in letterboxed widescreen (so with black borders around all edges) instead of anamorphic widescreen.

I can use the zoom + and - to zoom in on the letterbox but it takes a while to zoom in and I have to zoom out again if I switch to another channel that is in proper anamorphic widescreen.

I do want to retain correct aspect ratio. My cable box has a similar zoom function but it then overscans the image and the scaling quality is sub par.


----------



## Kimwyn

is the DVDO edge capable of passing through 1080p signals untouched?


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/17182564
> 
> 
> LB button?
> 
> My cable box outputs some channels in letterboxed widescreen (so with black borders around all edges) instead of anamorphic widescreen.
> 
> I can use the zoom + and - to zoom in on the letterbox but it takes a while to zoom in and I have to zoom out again if I switch to another channel that is in proper anamorphic widescreen.
> 
> I do want to retain correct aspect ratio. My cable box has a similar zoom function but it then overscans the image and the scaling quality is sub par.



The LB button Hyrax is refering to is one of the three buttons to the right of the 'DVDO' button near the bottom.


I agree, zooming/unzooming non-anamorphic stuff is tedious. It'd be nice if there was a discreet command to toggle between 0% and 31% zoom.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/17183462
> 
> 
> is the DVDO edge capable of passing through 1080p signals untouched?



yes


----------



## dkojevnikov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/17184341
> 
> 
> The LB button Hyrax is refering to is one of the three buttons to the right of the 'DVDO' button near the bottom.
> 
> 
> I agree, zooming/unzooming non-anamorphic stuff is tedious. It'd be nice if there was a discreet command to toggle between 0% and 31% zoom.



Yes, you can do that. Not toggling, but you can use discreet command to set exact zoom value.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kimwyn* /forum/post/17183462
> 
> 
> is the DVDO edge capable of passing through 1080p signals untouched?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/17184729
> 
> 
> yes



unscaled is not *quite* the same as untouched. there's color space conversion and other minor stuff that never goes away. but yes, scaling is inactive when the input and output resolutions are the same.


----------



## Slonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17185100
> 
> 
> unscaled is not *quite* the same as untouched. there's color space conversion and other minor stuff that never goes away. but yes, scaling is inactive when the input and output resolutions are the same.



How about frame-rate conversion?

Active or Inactive with 1080p input?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/17182564
> 
> 
> LB button?
> 
> My cable box outputs some channels in letterboxed widescreen (so with black borders around all edges) instead of anamorphic widescreen.
> 
> I can use the zoom + and - to zoom in on the letterbox but it takes a while to zoom in and I have to zoom out again if I switch to another channel that is in proper anamorphic widescreen.
> 
> I do want to retain correct aspect ratio. My cable box has a similar zoom function but it then overscans the image and the scaling quality is sub par.



To solve this problem this is what I did YMMV.


Normally I use an HDMI cable from my HD-DVR to the Edge. So in addition to this HDMI cable I added a set of Component cables and an optical audio cable from my HD-DVR to the Edge... then I went into the setup for the Component 1 input and zoomed the picture 31%... voila a perfectly framed picture. (you can also use the individual horizontal and vertical zooms if you need to)


When I want to switch back to normal content I just switch the Edge back to the appropriate HDMI input.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slonk* /forum/post/17185900
> 
> 
> How about frame-rate conversion?
> 
> Active or Inactive with 1080p input?



actually i was only thinking about scaling.


(the information i have (directly from DVDO) doesn't quite mention frame rate conversion explicitly. )


at the risk of irritating DVDO, here is a summary of the conditions during which scaling is not active:


IF all these conditions are met:


- zoom and underscan set to 0, panorama off.

- aspect ratios are the same for input and output

- input and output format are either exactly the same or the output format is the "P" version of the "I" input.


THEN the edge does not scale.


it's not clear to me how frame rate conversion would affect any of this: ie, in the case of 1080i in and 1080p24 out (with all the other conditions above also met) i don't see why the edge *would* need to scale?


setting aside the issue of scaling altogether, your question actually doesn't specify 1080-what? 60? 24? if you have 1080p24 set as your output format and you feed the edge 1080p24, then i would guess no, there is no frame rate conversion.


the usual approach for frame rate conversion is to force your output format to 1080p24 at all times *and* then promptly override it by leaving 1:1 frame rate enabled for most normal viewing situations. (this way you don't have to make any subsequent changes to get 1080p24 from your blu-ray player, while cable TV etc will also display at its native frame rate). then for those times when you *do* want to attempt frame rate conversion, just set the 1:1 frame rate back to "disable".


----------



## suderman

I have an older projector with VGA-in.


In the interest of updating my home theatre in phases, I'm curious about the DVDO Edge's VGA output capabilities. Does VGA only mean it can output a VGA resolution 640x480, or does that also mean support for output with an analog VGA cable? If a simple HDMI -> VGA cable would do the trick, I could hold off on the 1080p HDMI projector for now...


Thanks!


----------



## Fudoh

The Edge has no analogue video output (VGA output). If you want to connect it to an older projector you need a HDFury device which converts HDMI to VGA. All resolutions from "VGA" to 1080p are supported this way.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/17185964
> 
> 
> To solve this problem this is what I did YMMV.
> 
> 
> Normally I use an HDMI cable from my HD-DVR to the Edge. So in addition to this HDMI cable I added a set of Component cables and an optical audio cable from my HD-DVR to the Edge... then I went into the setup for the Component 1 input and zoomed the picture 31%... voila a perfectly framed picture. (you can also use the individual horizontal and vertical zooms if you need to)
> 
> 
> When I want to switch back to normal content I just switch the Edge back to the appropriate HDMI input.



Excellent trick. I'm going to try it tonight with a SCART to RGB+sync cable I still have lying around. This should work the same.


It would be nice if DVDO could add zoom presets for this in a future firmware though.


----------



## suderman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/17188485
> 
> 
> The Edge has no analogue video output (VGA output). If you want to connect it to an older projector you need a HDFury device which converts HDMI to VGA. All resolutions from "VGA" to 1080p are supported this way.



Good to know... thanks!


----------



## suderman

I read that the DVDO Edge can automatically switch between HDMI sources. Does this include the analog sources (like, it would detect a signal coming through the S-Video and switch to that)?


Also, there's a generous number of inputs on this device, except for analog stereo (the ol' red & white). It seems to me an additional switch would be required to hook up multiple SD sources just to accommodate the audio. For example, a NES can plug into the yellow composite and a Wii can plug into the component, but both need to share the same red & white audio jacks.


Has anyone else had this problem? Any recommendations for an analog switch that auto-selects (or at least has IR so a Harmony can handle it)?


----------



## stretch437

for those who were wondering why DVDO has been quiet here lately, see the new product announcement at:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17188382


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suderman* /forum/post/17190476
> 
> 
> I read that the DVDO Edge can automatically switch between HDMI sources. Does this include the analog sources (like, it would detect a signal coming through the S-Video and switch to that)?



Yes, it can switch the analog sources automatically...


best regards


maier2505


----------



## suderman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/17190775
> 
> 
> Yes, it can switch the analog sources automatically...
> 
> 
> best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suderman* /forum/post/17190840
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks!



And the codes are available for the Harmony Remotes.


----------



## AudioBear

yes, they work fine, at least for the basic controls like on-off.


----------



## kosha

I have been happily using 1.22_87 for the last three months. The only issue was that I needed to select audio through HDMI rather than 'auto' to stop getting corrupted picture. I have recently upgraded my HDMI cable to BJC Series -1 Belden Bonded-Pair HDMI Cable (50 feet long). After the upgrade I have started getting messages like "Your monitor is not HDCP compliant meesages" with sound but no picture. I have tried pressing guide button to get picture for a few seconds and returning back to blank screen again. My projector is obviously HDCP compliant (Mitsubishi HC3000).

I have tried different input sources, like satellite, BD, DVD and ended up getting the same error message. I have reset the EDGE firmware as well.

Please hep me identify the problem.


----------



## suderman

I plan on using an HDMI splitter to send a signal to the projector, TV, and a second TV in the adjacent room. The DVDO Edge has several options for audio out (HDMI, audio-only HDMI, and optical) and I'm wondering if I have to pick only one.


I'd like to use the optical out for my older receiver, but ALSO keep the audio attached to the HDMI. This way, I still have sound on the TV's built-in speakers as well as sound in other room.


Is this possible?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/17203217
> 
> 
> I have been happily using 1.22_87 for the last three months. The only issue was that I needed to select audio through HDMI rather than 'auto' to stop getting corrupted picture. I have recently upgraded my HDMI cable to BJC Series -1 Belden Bonded-Pair HDMI Cable (50 feet long). After the upgrade I have started getting messages like "Your monitor is not HDCP compliant meesages" with sound but no picture. I have tried pressing guide button to get picture for a few seconds and returning back to blank screen again. My projector is obviously HDCP compliant (Mitsubishi HC3000).
> 
> I have tried different input sources, like satellite, BD, DVD and ended up getting the same error message. I have reset the EDGE firmware as well.
> 
> Please hep me identify the problem.




As the problem appeared AFTER you changed the cable... that is the first place I would suspect.


----------



## kosha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/17204387
> 
> 
> As the problem appeared AFTER you changed the cable... that is the first place I would suspect.



You are right. I found a tiny pinhole in the jacket of the cable. My installer must have done this while trying to hide the cable behind the drywall. As soon as I removed the nail the projector started to act normal. Now it left me wondering if the nail went far enough to damage the HDMI cable inside. What do you guys suggest I should do in this situation? Does the situation warrant buying a new cable?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kosha* /forum/post/17210448
> 
> 
> You are right. I found a tiny pinhole in the jacket of the cable. My installer must have done this while trying to hide the cable behind the drywall. As soon as I removed the nail the projector started to act normal. Now it left me wondering if the nail went far enough to damage the HDMI cable inside. What do you guys suggest I should do in this situation? Does the situation warrant buying a new cable?





The cable is trash. If something externally like a nail affected it, the cable should be discarded.


----------



## David_MSP

I am getting jaggies with some of my video-based DVDs but not with the film-based ones. The picture to me looks like the resolution has actually been reduced to something much less than 480 lines. While I don't expect 480i to come out looking as good as 1080p, I -know- the Edge can do a great job with most discs.


I have an Oppo BDP-83 set to Source Direct feeding the DVDO Edge which has 1:1 Frame Rate enabled, the deinterlacer set to "Auto," and is set to "Auto" for the output format. I've also tried setting the output to "1080p/24" just for kicks but of course, due to the 1:1 Frame Rate being enabled, it made no difference. Still there were jaggies. I even tried forcing the deinterlacer to the "video" and "film" modes with no difference once again.


I have an Optoma HD80 projector which has it's aspect ratio set to "Native" so it doesn't do any unnecessary scaling. I just can't understand why I'm getting such a terrible picture when the Edge should be making it look at least watchable. The two most recent titles I tried out which looked awful were "Cheap Trick: Sgt. Pepper Live" and the "2008 Buddy Rich Memorial Concert." Is it just a matter of how the discs were authored or is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_MSP* /forum/post/17217548
> 
> 
> I am getting jaggies with some of my video-based DVDs but not with the film-based ones. The picture to me looks like the resolution has actually been reduced to something much less than 480 lines. While I don't expect 480i to come out looking as good as 1080p, I -know- the Edge can do a great job with most discs.
> 
> 
> I have an Oppo BDP-83 set to Source Direct feeding the DVDO Edge which has 1:1 Frame Rate enabled, the deinterlacer set to "Auto," and is set to "Auto" for the output format. I've also tried setting the output to "1080p/24" just for kicks but of course, due to the 1:1 Frame Rate being enabled, it made no difference. Still there were jaggies. I even tried forcing the deinterlacer to the "video" and "film" modes with no difference once again.
> 
> 
> I have an Optoma HD80 projector which has it's aspect ratio set to "Native" so it doesn't do any unnecessary scaling. I just can't understand why I'm getting such a terrible picture when the Edge should be making it look at least watchable. The two most recent titles I tried out which looked awful were "Cheap Trick: Sgt. Pepper Live" and the "2008 Buddy Rich Memorial Concert." Is it just a matter of how the discs were authored or is there something I'm doing wrong?



I wouldnt use 'auto' for the edge output.... it might be running 1080i which would have your PJ doing the deinterlacing. I would set edge output to 1080p and see what happens.


----------



## Skypalace

I have an Edge with 1.20 (can't recall subversion offhand), running a 720p projector (Planar 7130) with output set to 720p/60.


I have a DirecTV HR20 reciever connected over HDMI.


Occasionally when I switch to the DirecTV, I'll get a loop where the Edge locks, then unlocks (briefly shows unknown input format). When this happens, changing output format from the HR20 makes no difference (I normally set to 720p but sometimes I'll do Source). Only a hard reset of the HR20 solves the problem.


I only see this when the HR20 and Edge have been on for a while (neither are ever turned completely off in normal use), as in a week or more. When I reset, it's fine for a while (week+) which as you can imagine makes it a little difficult to troubleshoot.


Has anyone else seen this? Seems like it's an HR20 issue, but thought I'd check to see if others here have seen it.


----------



## RichB

I have a game room TV and most of the time, I just want to use the TV speakers via the main HDMI connector.


However, sometime I want to use the AVR and surround system.


Can the Edge put the audio out both HDMI connectors simultaneously?


Thanks,


Rich


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/17226919
> 
> 
> I have a game room TV and most of the time, I just want to use the TV speakers via the main HDMI connector.
> 
> 
> However, sometime I want to use the AVR and surround system.
> 
> 
> Can the Edge put the audio out both HDMI connectors simultaneously?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Rich



Yes.


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/17227087
> 
> 
> Yes.



Hooray!!


Thanks,


Rich


----------



## adanny

Hi Folks


I have a professionally installed HT system which is badly malfunctioning. of course, the installer is coming back to check but i wanted to do some self debugging. Basically, I am using a DVDO for video and a Parasound Halo C-2 for audio. Audio is always fine, video has serious issues


Setup: Blu Ray player, Cable, Satellite going into a DVDO Edge, HDMI out going into a Gefen 1x2 splitter, one output from splitter going via a 50 ft cable to a Kuro 60" plasma, the other output going ~100 ft through a Balun to a Kuro Elite projector


Issue: EVERYTHING worked fine for about a week after the installer was done. Then the projector started showing "no signal", then signal would come, then "no signal" etc. Sometimes, after gripping suspense, we could watch the proj; other times not. switching everything on and off sometimes fixzed the proble, sometimes not. Then proj just stopped working. Then the plasma also started acting up. Installer thinks that we need to use a switcher NOT a splitter since the splitter migt be weakening the signal and causing other inter-connectivity issues. Frankly, I am dubious


My debugging to date:

a) Uploaded new DVDO software. Since then, plasma had never given issues - so thats good

b) Took Gefen out of the picture. Connecting proj directly into DVDO still doesnt give a picture. That is teling me that the Balun ain't working properly (which would be a major pain







i thought Balun's were the best for long runs


anyone have experience with the above? i dont want the installer to show up, try his one-trick of swapping a splitter for a switcher and nothing still works (doesn't help that he lives 2 hours away). Is the DVDO edge somehow fundamentally unstable with splitters or switchers or Baluns?


thanks

adanny


----------



## Bear5k

My Gefen 1x2 splitter died twice, the first time inside warranty. I swapped it out for an Audio Authority model that was similarly priced, and I have had no problems. The AA splitter also doesn't have the ultra bright blue LED that the Gefen had. Given what you are describing, above, though, it may not be the issue -- yet.


First debugging step: check the security of all HDMI cables in the system. If any have wiggled loose (e.g., due to too powerful of a subwoofer), then you may want some "locking" HDMI connectors.


Next, test a shorter run through the balun. If you have no picture then, you know it is either the balun or something downstream. For a 100' run, you really wanted fiber or HD-SDI for long runs. HDMI is spotty, and you may have some significant environmental influences.


Personally, I doubt that an unpowered switch will do anything but hurt your signal quality for the length of wire runs you have.


Bill


----------



## adanny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bear5k* /forum/post/17232030
> 
> 
> First debugging step: check the security of all HDMI cables in the system. If any have wiggled loose (e.g., due to too powerful of a subwoofer), then you may want some "locking" HDMI connectors.
> 
> 
> Next, test a shorter run through the balun. If you have no picture then, you know it is either the balun or something downstream. For a 100' run, you really wanted fiber or HD-SDI for long runs. HDMI is spotty, and you may have some significant environmental influences.
> 
> 
> Personally, I doubt that an unpowered switch will do anything but hurt your signal quality for the length of wire runs you have.
> 
> 
> Bill



thanks for the ideas Bill. re-checking the HDMI cables again makes sense. I will reconnect everything again today and check


For the rest, I can just pray that what you conjecture isn't the reality...







this is why I got a reputed installer in the first place versus messing around myself which I had done previously. I know if he has to rip out a Balun and re-install fiber/HD-SDI, re-pull, re-patch etc. etc. - it will be frustrating on both ends and a debate! he mentioned that this distance is well within the specs of the Balun he installed and, must confess, everything worked fine for about a week or two weeks. if it were a cable issue versus some software/splitting issue, one would think that the signal issues would have been apparent from the get go...


btw, won't a SWITCH versus SPLITTER make the signal twice as strong since the splitter is splitting the signal into two? I don't need a splitter since the screen drops down in front of the plasma so by definition both are not on simultaneously...


----------



## adanny

I think its the Balun. Rechecked all the connections. Took the DVDO out of the chain and still no signal coming out of the projector, when connected directly to the cable box...


----------



## Bear5k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/17235120
> 
> 
> I think its the Balun. Rechecked all the connections. Took the DVDO out of the chain and still no signal coming out of the projector, when connected directly to the cable box...



Glad you've got a primary thesis. Troubleshooting cabling, especially HDMI, can be a real chore that can get expensive quickly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adanny* /forum/post/17232567
> 
> 
> For the rest, I can just pray that what you conjecture isn't the reality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I got a reputed installer in the first place versus messing around myself which I had done previously. I know if he has to rip out a Balun and re-install fiber/HD-SDI, re-pull, re-patch etc. etc. - it will be frustrating on both ends and a debate! he mentioned that this distance is well within the specs of the Balun he installed and, must confess, everything worked fine for about a week or two weeks.



Specs on the balun don't necessarily mean that the QC is good or that your specific implementation is the right one. I have a 60' run between my component stack and my projector, and I have a balun on the projector end that loses signal frequently. The fix? Touching it. Seriously. Putting just a slight bit of pressure on it from a different angle is enough to re-seat the HDMI connection. It doesn't happen often enough for it to have become a priority for me to rip out the wire in the walls and upgrade, but it is on my project list.











> Quote:
> if it were a cable issue versus some software/splitting issue, one would think that the signal issues would have been apparent from the get go...



Welcome to the wonderful world of "sag", "stress", "strain" and "break-in".







If you have cables like I do that are finicky about millimeter changes, then it may take a bit of time to show-up (something finally moving it enough, like long-term exposure to a powerful sub). This is before we talk about the electronics going wacky.



> Quote:
> btw, won't a SWITCH versus SPLITTER make the signal twice as strong since the splitter is splitting the signal into two? I don't need a splitter since the screen drops down in front of the plasma so by definition both are not on simultaneously...



You have insertion loss whenever you put a new component into the signal chain. If the component is powered, then it can regenerate the signal and rebroadcast it (very useful for digital signals, less so for analog). This is irrespective of whether it is a switch or a splitter. A passive component can't do any form of regeneration, so you are left with the insertion loss. Given the frequencies and tolerances involved in digital video, the insertion losses can really kill the signal. In other words, if you had a very short cable run, then a passive switch might be worth trying. At 100', I'd expect any passive component to fail more likely than not (including passive connectors, extenders, etc.). Good quality copper at this length will quickly approach the cost of a fiber system.


The sad part is that HD-SDI can run for long distances over relatively cheap coaxial cable, but since it is not a consumer format, we are stuck with HDMI.


----------



## BENN0

720p24 doesn't exist right (as an output format over HDMI)? Somehow I have the EDGE outputting just that (or rather 720p23.98 locked) to my Epson projector who is displaying it just fine (my Panasonic plasma is having nothing of it).

Bug, feature, or am I going mad?


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/17251001
> 
> 
> 720p24 doesn't exist right (as an output format over HDMI)? Somehow I have the EDGE outputting just that (or rather 720p23.98 locked) to my Epson projector who is displaying it just fine (my Panasonic plasma is having nothing of it).
> 
> Bug, feature, or am I going mad?



That's kind of funny. I would assume you have a 24fps input and 1:1 framerate is enabled?


I don't know of a 720p24 format but that's interesting the projector accepts it.


----------



## JoshA

720p24 has worked for me since 1:1 framerate was implemented (and only with a 24p input signal).


----------



## HiHoStevo

Does anyone know how to "Re-Name" and input?


Without resetting to factory defaults that is!


I have switched one of my Component inputs to HDMI Front... and need to rename the Component One input.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/17251426
> 
> 
> That's kind of funny. I would assume you have a 24fps input and 1:1 framerate is enabled?
> 
> 
> I don't know of a 720p24 format but that's interesting the projector accepts it.



Yes, a 24p source and 1:1 framerate enabled.


----------



## MrYman

DVDO Edge looks like the best choice for improving video quality from low resolution sources (cable TV, IP TV, video recorder, DVD player), but what about connecting a computer/notebook to it, if it just has VGA output?


I've got a 42" LCD running 1080p resolution, and while outputting notebook's VGA at 1920x1080 looks wonderful (even the smallest of text is clear and without any halo/artifact), I am a bit worried at how notebook video output would look on 42" LCD if do that via DVDO Edge using some kind of VGA-composite cable?


I also have a newer notebook with HDMI output, and I must say that the picture/video quality of older notebook with VGA output is about the same, but since I'd like to use older notebook as one of the the main video source (the other being IP TV & DVD player), I'd really like to hear what's the best way for connecting notebook's VGA output to DVDO Edge?


----------



## Homebrew Racing

Wanted to get some input from you guys on an audio dropout issue i'm having. Seems to be different than the cases i've read about thus far, but maybe someone else has experienced it. I'm having audio dropouts that last only a half second to a second. They occur every couple minutes or in the case of my xbox 360 constantly, as often as once a minute when playing a multiplayer game. Whats strange is that it happens when either my xbox 360 or comcast box is inputting to the edge. However, I have yet to hear any dropouts with my ps3 playing a blu-ray. Haven't tried gaming on the ps3 since the issue started.


Currently everything feeds video and audio to the Edge and the edge send audio and video through the same hdmi cable to my onkyo 605. Now the comcast box and the xbox feed audio over optical cables and the ps3 through the hdmi. However the dropouts still occur with the xbox sending audio through hdmi. If I plug the optical cables into the receiver and bypass the Edge, the problem seems to go away. I even tried sending audio from the edge to the receiver by optical cable and the problem persisted. It only seems to eliminate if I bypass the edge.


Now this problem just recently started. I've been using the edge since May and the problem just cropped up a few weeks ago. At first I thought my xbox was just crapping out and the comcast signal was bad. It wasn't till I started trying to determine if my xbox was crapping out, that I realized bypassing the edge fixed it. When the problem started I was running firmware 1.2 I believe. I've since updated to 1.3 and the problem is still there.


Lastly, i've noticed my edge makes a low squealing noise. Not through the speakers, just the hardware itself makes noise. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this normal? I only notice it if I'm standing next to my component rack, but it's loud enough to hear it without putting my ear next to it.


I've ordered all new cables to try, even though I doubt any of the cables are the problem since bypassing the edge fixes it. It couldn't be cable crosstalk since it's optical, right? Anyone have thoughts or suggestions? Should I consider contacting Anchor Bay about it? They have a year warranty correct? I just bought the EDGE in May from the AVS Store during the power buy so if it's a year, I'm good. Any thoughts, suggestions, or input is greatly appreciated.


-Kevin


----------



## Skypalace

My Edge seems to be unresponsive, just thought I'd check to see if this has been seen before or any other great ideas before I start a service call.


My Edge has been working fine (other than the minor problem I mentioned a few posts ago) but I went to watch a movie with my wife, and the output is full-screen grey (at my projector's 720p/60), the light on the Edge is Red, and it won't respond to any input from the remote. Removing power and it's red only when AC is attached.


I can press the reset button and get the LED blinks etc., but it goes back to Red. No change in output at all unless I remove power, with power it's back to full-field grey.


With USB attached (which worked fine), I upgraded from 1.20v76 to the latest I had (1.20v81), but got the red light back once I removed the USB cable.


Inputs are DirecTV on HDMI1 (tried changing to another input), Sony DVP-7700 on Component 1 (tried removing), and a PC on RGBHV (it's turned off). Output is HDMI through HMDI->DVI to a PLanar 7130 720p projector. Audio is Toslink to a Denon receiver.


----------



## JoshA

Skypalace - My unit did the same thing and I unplugged it for a few hours and it pulled a "Brett Favre".


----------



## Skypalace

Thanks I'll give it a shot tonight!


----------



## Skypalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17262906
> 
> 
> Skypalace - My unit did the same thing and I unplugged it for a few hours and it pulled a "Brett Favre".



Thanks Josh, it worked! Back in business. Would never have tried letting it sit for a while, I guess there must be an internal capacitor or battery or something keeping some state alive...


----------



## juancmjr

My Edge did the same thing Sunday. It's on V1 FW and Auto for input selection and when I turned on my system to watch football I got a blue screen and the yellow input banner said Blu-ray but was frozen on that input. Unplugging it and pushing the reset button on the back didn't work at first but eventually did. I'll second Skypalace's assertion that it's an internal component causing this freezing, since we're on different versions of firmware. This is the only time this has happened


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mryman* /forum/post/17262142
> 
> 
> ...what's the best way for connecting notebook's vga output to dvdo edge?




Use VGA-RGBHV.


----------



## MrYman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/17264567
> 
> 
> Use VGA-RGBHV.



Thanks for answering!


So, the quality of video with VGA->RGBHV connection is same as usual VGA->VGA connection? (I have trouble finding any info regarding RGBHV cable in my country.)


Well, I imagine that DVDO Edge cannot improve already great notebook's VGA output, but I'd still like to have my notebook going through DVDO Edge, to have one unit to control all video sources... My main reason to go for Edge is to improve IP TV, cable TB and DVD sources...


----------



## MrYman

Found this info about VGA and RBG/HV ( source ) and thought about sharing it for those interested:



> Quote:
> *RGB is another high quality interface. It also comes in interlaced and progressive versions. It is most commonly seen on computers where we use a 5-connection system RGBHV (Red Green Blue Horizontal sync Vertical sync). It is how most computer monitors are driven (HD 15 connector to CRT monitor showing VGA, SVGA, XGA etc are all RGBHV).*



...still, hard to find VGA-RGB/HV cables...


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrYman* /forum/post/17264645
> 
> 
> 
> ...still, hard to find VGA-RGB/HV cables...



DVDO use to sell them and Accell should still have them.


One thing about the RGBHV input is that it will not accept 16:9 aspect ratios (like 720p or 1080p) so the quality will not be as good as a direct connection to your display. Although if you used the laptop with the HDMI out, this would not be an issue.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrYman* /forum/post/17264645
> 
> 
> hard to find VGA-RGB/HV cables...



The Monoprice VGA-5BNC cable and five BNC-RCA adaptors work for me. ...[deleted]...


----------



## MrYman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17266254
> 
> 
> DVDO use to sell them and Accell should still have them.
> 
> 
> One thing about the RGBHV input is that it will not accept 16:9 aspect ratios (like 720p or 1080p) so the quality will not be as good as a direct connection to your display. Although if you used the laptop with the HDMI out, this would not be an issue.



Too bad, since my old notebook supports 1920x1080 resolution via VGA.


So it seems to me that the best setup would be to connect old notebook directly to TV, which has VGA input, everything else to DVDO Edge (new notebook via HDMI, IP TV via HDMI, Cable TV, DVD player via HDMI), right?


Two more questions, would IQ from notebook's HDMI output stay about the same if it goes to DVDO Edge first, instead going directly to 42" LCD TV, or it would get worse? As of now, IQ on LCD TV is almost as good as on notebook's 17" LCD at 1920x1200 resolution...


And BTW, my DVD's upscaling to 1080p look really good on LCD TV - hard to imagine DVDO Edge doing a notably better job, since I see no artifacts or anything like that even now.


Cable TV looks really bad, and IP TV looks quite bad too, but unfortunately, these two are also the main video sources I'd like to improve, since I use them the most...


----------



## Ian_S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/17143770
> 
> 
> You must be the well respected mod at AVForums, right?



Guilty as charged I guess. Long delay in responding, I've been on holiday in sunny Italy.










> Quote:
> I have similar kit to yours but US versions: 51FD (fw 1.2.2) 4:2:2 source direct to Edge 4:2:2 onto a 9G Kuro (101FD) and 5.1 out to receiver. My Kuro is still under 200h so I've not watched films but just testing The Dark Knight at 24p for a chapter or two I've not noticed any sync delays. I don't have the two discs you mentioned. I've played other concert videos at 1080i60 in and 1080p60 out of the Edge and other PAL material (576i50 in, 1080p50 out) without problems.
> 
> 
> You've not mentioned other settings but I use Professional mode on the 51FD and so far leave every setting at 0 on the Edge. I use 1:1 framerate and framelock on. Even if you use 24p in the chain I assume there is processing unless the other settings are all at default.
> 
> 
> Note what it says in the manual:
> 
> 
> So you might want to leave these at default in non-game mode and see, and try another HDMI port. I'd leave all the settings at default and set it one by one and see which one adds delay. It's also worth double checking the input and output framerates on the Edge.



Very similar settings...


The 51FD is set to output 4:2:2 as I know that's what the Edge uses. I haven't adjusted any NR settings on the Edge, or contrast etc. On the 51Fd I use one of the 3 user memories so I can tone down the white level slightly on the player. Otherwise all settings at default.


51Fd outputs at source direct, and I have the Edge's default ouput at 1080p/24 but with framerate 1:1 turned on. So on BD's I get 1080p/24, on DVD's I get 1080p/50 or 60 depending on PAL or NTSC. For HD-DVD I have a European HD-E1 which outputs only 1080i. So for HD-DVD or NTSC film based DVD's I simply disable 1:1 frame rate and the Edge outputs 1080p/24 correctly minus the 60Hz judder.


If I set the Pioneer to output 1080p/60 so it does any de-interlacing then the issue goes, but then I lose 1080p/24...


I can't find a pattern on discs, it happens on many of them. Telledega Nights, Wanted, Rush Live to name a few others.


So game mode on on the Edge is the only way I can get the analogue audio even close to being in sync. It's very slightly out, but then IMO that's to be expected if there's additional video processing outside the BD player. I can get audio in sync if I switch to legacy coax digital, but I'm having to apply 150ms+ of audio delay in my processor to get there. So big delays.


I also have the PReP detection for both SD and HD turned to off for the BD player input as well.


I haven't installed the 1.3 beta software as I have no need or desire at this stage to get/use deep colour. So I'm on 1.22, and still hoping DVDO will read my request whenever I download to allow you to put the Edge in 'update mode' from the menu's rather than that inaccesible reset pinhole on the rear that's so hard to find in the dark when the Edge is installed in a cabinet with loads of cables going to it.... hint, HINT!!!!


----------



## factorz

Ok so I am home today and my remote doesnt work. First thing I did was change the batteries, but that doesn't work. Edge is still working as I can see the picture and hear the sound.


I tried reprogamming my devices and the TV turned off as if it found the right code, but then it wouldn't work. I tried powering off the Edge and reseting it, but no matter what it would connect with the remote.


Help please!!


----------



## juancmjr

Just some thoughts. Is it possible that you just need to switch the remote to control the Edge? Press the DVDO button on the bottom of the remote to see if the remote will work with your VP. If you have your Edge set to "Auto" for switching inputs it's possible to think that the remote won't turn the unit off if you leave a signal on and going through the Edge. I'm on V1 firmware. Subsequent updates may have changed that.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17297655
> 
> 
> Just some thoughts. Is it possible that you just need to switch the remote to control the Edge? Press the DVDO button on the bottom of the remote to see if the remote will work with your VP. If you have your Edge set to "Auto" for switching inputs it's possible to think that the remote won't turn the unit off if you leave a signal on and going through the Edge. I'm on V1 firmware. Subsequent updates may have changed that.



DVDO button has been pressed and I still get nothing. I see I am not alone with this issue as a few on here have had a similar issue.


I have contacted support, but of course it happened on a weekend so Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## sirhc55

I have always been worried about remote failure as there is nothing you can do with the Edge if it does fail. To that end I have the Edge set up on my Harmony, just in case.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/17299518
> 
> 
> I have always been worried about remote failure as there is nothing you can do with the Edge if it does fail. To that end I have the Edge set up on my Harmony, just in case.



Smart move as after trying everything I reset the unit and it put me back to the setup screen. I couldn't get the setup wizard off the screen which forced me to take the Edge out of my setup.


I am hoping to hear back from tech support today. Will post what I find out.


----------



## factorz

Ok so I talked to Ken in tech support and he is going to be sending me a new remote as we both feel this is where the problem is. He said because the remote was not able to control anything (TV, cable box) it is most likely the issue and not the Edge. I am hoping he is right.


I did ask him if they planned on putting up a troubleshoot FAQ on their website as this might helpful for some and they are working on putting it together.


----------



## WebEffect

Has anyone encountered this? I just got the Edge, connected the video/audio HDMI out to Samsung DLP (HLR5064). I tried three different HDMI cables all of which work fine with other equipment.


The first try, I actually DID get the DVDO screen and saw that it identified my TV correctly, but the screen was frozen. I turned off the Edge, and when I turn it back on all I get is the yellow box in the top-right corner saying only "cable".


Help!


----------



## Skypalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/17264250
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh, it worked! Back in business. Would never have tried letting it sit for a while, I guess there must be an internal capacitor or battery or something keeping some state alive...



Unit is unresponsive again, steady red light, exact same symptoms as before. This time unplugging for 2 hours didn't fix. Overnight, same thing.


Time to call support.


----------



## Edmundo Lopez

If I buy a DVDO, will I see an improvement on a 58" panasonic plasma V10?


----------



## stretch437

by coincidence i just went and looked at one of these at a magnolia/best buy today. the built-in processing was fairly good. i suppose you might see a little improvement with an edge if you sit close. once again, with modern equipment like a V10, the edge gives only minor help with picture quality. its real advantages lie in how you can centralize certain activities and adjustments (AV switching, picture controls, aspect ratios, etc). the awesome deinterlacing scaling etc is a bonus.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17262906
> 
> 
> Skypalace - My unit did the same thing and I unplugged it for a few hours and it pulled a "Brett Favre".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/17264250
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh, it worked! Back in business. Would never have tried letting it sit for a while, I guess there must be an internal capacitor or battery or something keeping some state alive...



WTF? Mine is acting in a similar manner all of a sudden. I just updated the FW. At first pressing the reset on the back worked but not any more. I am going to try unplugging it but come on... For this price this BS should not be happening. What if a normal consumer had this unit without the ability to troubleshoot all this crap?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17317502
> 
> 
> WTF? Mine is acting in a similar manner all of a sudden. I just updated the FW. At first pressing the reset on the back worked but not any more. I am going to try unplugging it but come on... For this price this BS should not be happening. What if a normal consumer had this unit without the ability to troubleshoot all this crap?



I hate to say it guys but......mine too.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edmundo Lopez* /forum/post/17317054
> 
> 
> If I buy a DVDO, will I see an improvement on a 58" panasonic plasma V10?



It made my Panasonic plasma look worse no matter what I did. It already has excellent video processing.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Edmundo Lopez* /forum/post/17317054
> 
> 
> If I buy a DVDO, will I see an improvement on a 58" panasonic plasma V10?



The biggest area I saw improvement was when I would watch DVD's and a little on the few SD channels I still watch.


Really it's a great central hub for me, but not sure that is worth the price to you. Also I would by lying if I said the Edge has been problem free.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17317502
> 
> 
> WTF? Mine is acting in a similar manner all of a sudden. I just updated the FW. At first pressing the reset on the back worked but not any more. I am going to try unplugging it but come on... For this price this BS should not be happening. What if a normal consumer had this unit without the ability to troubleshoot all this crap?



I just read this from the DVDO website. I am pretty sure I enabled deep color.

_Please read this Important Notice about the Deep Color feature.


Deep Color increases the bandwidth requirements of your HDMI interface. The HDMI interface may run as much as 50% faster, depending on the bit depth. Some users will experience an HDMI failure when running Deep Color modes. It may appear as no picture, or as a distorted picture.


For that reason, the Deep Color feature defaults to "disabled." You will have to go into the menus to enable it.


If you have an HDMI failure after enabling Deep Color, press the GUIDE button on your EDGE remote. The GUIDE button implements safe mode which temporarily suspends the Deep Color feature. This should give you a picture, and you can then go into the menus to disable Deep Color.


If you do have a failure, you will have to upgrade your HDMI cables, use shorter cables (in some cases), or disable the Deep Color feature._


----------



## Hyrax

Does anyone know if there is anyway to disable all video processing on the Edge and just use it as a video switch?


The reason I ask is that I'm having problems using it with my PS3. Video games look wonderful. Commercial BLu-Ray disks are too dark and I need to +15 the brightness and -22 the contrast. Homemade Blu-Rays I made from video are too bright, so I need to -7 the brightness and 0 the contrast. I was not having this problem before I started using the Edge and was using my receiver as a video switcher.


It would be great if I could just enable/disable at will.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/17319397
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anyway to disable all video processing on the Edge and just use it as a video switch?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that I'm having problems using it with my PS3. Video games look wonderful. Commercial BLu-Ray disks are too dark and I need to +15 the brightness and -22 the contrast. Homemade Blu-Rays I made from video are too bright, so I need to -7 the brightness and 0 the contrast. I was not having this problem before I started using the Edge and was using my receiver as a video switcher.
> 
> 
> It would be great if I could just enable/disable at will.




It sound slike your PS3 settings are off. You need to go into the PS3 display menu and change the settings to the correct mode. Offhand I'm not sure what they are but I can look when I get home. I had no problems with my PS3 fat or PS3 Slim with the EDGE.

When I had my system professionally calibrated, ELIAB changed the PS3 to the proper settings for me.


----------



## Hyrax

Thanks for the info, Aaron.


I'll check out the PS3 output settings. Odd that adding the Edge made this necessary, though. As I said, everything was fine when I was using my receiver as the switcher.


----------



## Skypalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17319183
> 
> 
> I just read this from the DVDO website. I am pretty sure I enabled deep color.
> 
> _Please read this Important Notice about the Deep Color feature.
> 
> 
> Deep Color increases the bandwidth requirements of your HDMI interface. The HDMI interface may run as much as 50% faster, depending on the bit depth. Some users will experience an HDMI failure when running Deep Color modes. It may appear as no picture, or as a distorted picture.
> 
> 
> For that reason, the Deep Color feature defaults to "disabled." You will have to go into the menus to enable it.
> 
> 
> If you have an HDMI failure after enabling Deep Color, press the GUIDE button on your EDGE remote. The GUIDE button implements safe mode which temporarily suspends the Deep Color feature. This should give you a picture, and you can then go into the menus to disable Deep Color.
> 
> 
> If you do have a failure, you will have to upgrade your HDMI cables, use shorter cables (in some cases), or disable the Deep Color feature._



Thanks, but I'm only running 1.20 so Deep Color can't be the issue for me. DVDO says I need to return my unit for service.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

I just e-mailed Larry at Anchor Bay and he doubts it is the Deep Color as well. He thinks it is hardware. I asked about unplugging the unit and said to try it. Otherwise he said to have it replaced.


----------



## shingdaz

Just wondering has anyone had to return their Edge due to Funcionallity issues? Just want to get an idea on what to look out for when diagnosing any issues> I've had a picture settings memory recall issue with the Edge, a firmware update worked to reslove it...but it then reapeared with other memory settings. Eventually leading to a non-functioning HDMI port


----------



## Synman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/17322271
> 
> 
> Just wondering has anyone had to return their Edge due to Funcionallity issues? Just want to get an idea on what to look out for when diagnosing any issues> I've had a picture settings memory recall issue with the Edge, a firmware update worked to reslove it...but it then reapeared with other memory settings. Eventually leading to a non-functioning HDMI port



I have had similar issues with one of my HDMI inputs not retaining the settings. The outcome resulted in DVDO instructing me to return the unit as it was probably a hardware issue.


----------



## Edmundo Lopez

Thanks for all the responses


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Synman* /forum/post/17322353
> 
> 
> I have had similar issues with one of my HDMI inputs not retaining the settings. The outcome resulted in DVDO instructing me to return the unit as it was probably a hardware issue.



Was your Edge not retaining custom settings, or was it creating its own settings? My unit is changing _contrast_ and _brightness_ settings on its own.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17323722
> 
> 
> Was your Edge not retaining custom settings, or was it creating its own settings? My unit is changing _contrast_ and _brightness_ settings on its own.



Are the changes multiples of 8?


That is what happened to me. I would have brightness at 0 and sometimes when I switched to that input it would jump to +64 or +16. Thinking I could outsmart it, I tried changing my brightness to +1 and it changed to +65...


----------



## juancmjr

Not sure when the change occurs but my Color Saturation setting will jump to +17.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17323834
> 
> 
> Are the changes multiples of 8?
> 
> 
> That is what happened to me. I would have brightness at 0 and sometimes when I switched to that input it would jump to +64 or +16. Thinking I could outsmart it, I tried changing my brightness to +1 and it changed to +65...










Mine is usually 16, but once I think it had an 18...


What is up with situation? Is the Edge defective, or is it just picking up stray IR transmissions? I'm on old firmware. What version of firmware are others having this problem on?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17323889
> 
> 
> Not sure when the change occurs but my Color Saturation setting will jump to +17.



I never notice it when I am actively watching a source. It seems to happen sometime after I power down the Edge.


Edit: I just checked, and the brightness was at +2. I could have sworn that I set it back to zero at the begining of the evening...


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17324144
> 
> 
> What is up with situation? Is the Edge defective, or is it just picking up stray IR transmissions? I'm on old firmware. What version of firmware are others having this problem on?



I'm still on V1 factory firmware. 1.1 would just freeze my Edge. I've downloaded but not installed subsequent updates.


If the Edge is defective maybe Anchor Bay will have a trade in program for a credit towards the new iScan Duo.


----------



## Synman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17323722
> 
> 
> Was your Edge not retaining custom settings, or was it creating its own settings? My unit is changing _contrast_ and _brightness_ settings on its own.



My Edge was not retaining custom settings and constantly reverted back to the default setting for no reason. This problem was contained to a single HDMI input. A work around solution was to move away from the faulty HDMI input and use the other HDMI inputs.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/17301548
> 
> 
> Ok so I talked to Ken in tech support and he is going to be sending me a new remote as we both feel this is where the problem is. He said because the remote was not able to control anything (TV, cable box) it is most likely the issue and not the Edge. I am hoping he is right.
> 
> 
> I did ask him if they planned on putting up a troubleshoot FAQ on their website as this might helpful for some and they are working on putting it together.



Well the new remote came today and I am happy to report that the Edge is back up and running. Not sure what caused my remote to stop working, but I am sending it back so they can figure that out.


----------



## juancmjr

Checking my picture control settings this time I get Brightness, Contrast and Hue at 4, and Saturation is 16. Looks like there may be something to the multiple of 4 theory. I mostly watch cable television through Comcast, with the box outputting 720p. I initially had the box outputting 1080i, and noticed the settings would change after I changed the box's output to 720.


----------



## barrygordon

AFAIK he Edge stores its picture parameters in a two dimensional array indexed by, input connection and resolution. Therefor for a given input lets say HDMI1, there may be different values stored for each resolution; 720p, 1080i, etc. When you set the picture parameters you must be on the input you want those parameters for and the resolution (input signal resolution) that you want them stored for


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17324146
> 
> 
> I never notice it when I am actively watching a source. It seems to happen sometime after I power down the Edge.
> 
> 
> Edit: I just checked, and the brightness was at +2. I could have sworn that I set it back to zero at the begining of the evening...



That sounds like the same problem I was having with the Edge> When it first appeared swtiching between HDMI ports to HDMI port 1 would cause the zoom settings to be recalled improperly (resulting in %100 Zoomed image)...DVDO sent me new firmware with a different software program structure ~ *V1.22...which seemed to solve the zoom function glitch...but a few months later the brightness/contrast/detail and even the * audio delay settings would exhibit the same behavioural issues...jumping to variable settings etc. eg +6 +67 -87 etc.


Eventually HDMI port 1 stopped responding...and froze the Edge when switching to that input> Updated firmware to 1.3...and now I have to use HDMI port 2 as a work around until I send the Edge back for an exchange.


I'm hoping DVDO is aware of this glitch and they are working on resolving it...since I don't want this to happen out of warranty etc.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz*  /forum/post/17331871
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Edge is aware of this glitch and they are working on resolving it...since I don't want this to happen out of warranty etc.



I don't think "EDGE" is an entity capable of thinking (or working to resolve anything), it is a video processor.


DVDO on the other hand is aware of this issue...


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17331907
> 
> 
> I don't think "EDGE" is an entity capable of thinking (or working to resolve anything), it is a video processor.
> 
> 
> DVDO on the other hand is aware of this issue...




Thread Properly Re-Edited


Any-updates on this issue?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17262906
> 
> 
> Skypalace - My unit did the same thing and I unplugged it for a few hours and it pulled a "Brett Favre".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/17315095
> 
> 
> Unit is unresponsive again, steady red light, exact same symptoms as before. This time unplugging for 2 hours didn't fix. Overnight, same thing.
> 
> 
> Time to call support.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17317502
> 
> 
> WTF? Mine is acting in a similar manner all of a sudden. I just updated the FW. At first pressing the reset on the back worked but not any more. I am going to try unplugging it but come on...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17317894
> 
> 
> I hate to say it guys but......mine too.



Unplugging it overnight did not work. I have also tried my Harmony remote to eliminate the remote as the problem. How many people have unresponsive units? Any solutions? I guess I need to get mine exchanged.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/17331871
> 
> 
> That sounds like the same problem I was having with the Edge> When it first appeared swtiching between HDMI ports to HDMI port 1 would cause the zoom settings to be recalled improperly (resulting in %100 Zoomed image)...DVDO sent me new firmware with a different software program structure ~ *V1.22...which seemed to solve the zoom function glitch...but a few months later the brightness/contrast/detail and even the * audio delay settings would exhibit the same behavioural issues...jumping to variable settings etc. eg +6 +67 -87 etc.
> 
> 
> Eventually HDMI port 1 stopped responding...and froze the Edge when switching to that input> Updated firmware to 1.3...and now I have to use HDMI port 2 as a work around until I send the Edge back for an exchange.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping DVDO is aware of this glitch and they are working on resolving it...since I don't want this to happen out of warranty etc.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17331907
> 
> 
> ...DVDO on the other hand is aware of this issue...



Any thoughts on if this is a software or hardware problem?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17338609
> 
> 
> Unplugging it overnight did not work. I have also tried my Harmony remote to eliminate the remote as the problem. How many people have unresponsive units? Any solutions? I guess I need to get mine exchanged.



I had mine exchanged today. Hopefully the new one works longer.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17348228
> 
> 
> I had mine exchanged today. Hopefully the new one works longer.



Just wondering if your exchange has the same 1 year warranty as well?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/17355603
> 
> 
> Just wondering if your exchange has the same 1 year warranty as well?



They should fix it and send it back. At least that is what they did with one of my EDGES when it became unresponsive.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17356294
> 
> 
> They should fix it and send it back. At least that is what they did with one of my EDGES when it became unresponsive.



Anybody know what their 'out of warranty' policy is? How much to repair? Fixed fee?


----------



## aaronwt

Send them an email.


----------



## Franin

Ive just in an order in for one im curious how are people setting these up:


Are they putting all there players in there recievers then from the reciever to the edge and then to projector?


or


Players to the edge the audio out to the reciever and the video out to the projector?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17358114
> 
> 
> Ive just in an order in for one im curious how are people setting these up:
> 
> 
> Are they putting all there players in there recievers then from the reciever to the edge and then to projector?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Players to the edge the audio out to the reciever and the video out to the projector?



The second option is the much better way to go.


The first option doesn't allow different settings for each source, since all of your sources are switched through your AVR and you are using one input on EDGE.


The second option is how all DVDO processors are intended to be hooked up. This allows separate picture settings for all of your sources and for the video processor to apply the proper amount of audio delay so there is not an AV lipsync issue.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17358157
> 
> 
> The second option is the much better way to go.
> 
> 
> The first option doesn't allow different settings for each source, since all of your sources are switched through your AVR and you are using one input on EDGE.
> 
> 
> The second option is how all DVDO processors are intended to be hooked up. This allows separate picture settings for all of your sources and for the video processor to apply the proper amount of audio delay so there is not an AV lipsync issue.



I just really need it to try Vertical Stretching. Ive had mine already calibrated I just wanted to check the difference between my Projector JVC RS10 vs the Edge in Vertical Stretching. I really dont want have the issues of lip sync and have to spend time in setting it up.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17358161
> 
> 
> I just really need it to try Vertical Stretching. Ive had mine already calibrated I just wanted to check the difference between my Projector JVC RS10 vs the Edge in Vertical Stretching.



If all you are doing is comparing the scaling then option 1 is fine, but...



> Quote:
> I really dont want have the issues of lip sync and have to spend time in setting it up.



If you don't want lipsync issues you are going to have to use option 2. Setting it up is incredibly easy and shouldn't take long at all.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17358173
> 
> 
> If all you are doing is comparing the scaling then option 1 is fine, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want lipsync issues you are going to have to use option 2. Setting it up is incredibly easy and shouldn't take long at all.



Thanks JoshA, its been awhile since I last had one.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17358114
> 
> 
> Ive just in an order in for one im curious how are people setting these up:
> 
> 
> Are they putting all there players in there recievers then from the reciever to the edge and then to projector?
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Players to the edge the audio out to the reciever and the video out to the projector?



I run everything to my EDGEs and then the audio/video goes through my receiver and then the video is sent to my TV. I hav eit that way so I can see the GUI from the receiver.


Plus the EDGE needs to be befdore the receiver to be able to make adjustments for each component.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17358600
> 
> 
> I run everything to my EDGEs and then the audio/video goes through my receiver and then the video is sent to my TV. I hav eit that way so I can see the GUI from the receiver.
> 
> 
> Plus the EDGE needs to be befdore the receiver to be able to make adjustments for each component.



Hey aaronwt thanks mate. I was going to order the duo but just for vertical stretching I though the Edge, having the same chip will be sufficient enough.


----------



## Franin

One more thing to ask Ive had my projector calibrated know by putting my components through the edge would that change my results?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17358643
> 
> 
> Hey aaronwt thanks mate. I was going to order the duo but just for vertical stretching I though the Edge, having the same chip will be sufficient enough.



I've replaced my main EDGE with A DUO. The DUO has some advantages over the EDGE although the only thing I miss from the EDGE is the front HDMi input, but 8 HDMI inputs is more important to me.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17358693
> 
> 
> I've replaced my main EDGE with A DUO. The DUO has some advantages over the EDGE although the only thing I miss from the EDGE is the front HDMi input, but 8 HDMI inputs is more important to me.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

This evening my Edge had color saturation set to +18 and brightness +16. They should have both been at zero, as that is the way they were when I powered down the Edge.


Am I headed for a hardware failure or has recent firmware addressed this issue?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17364264
> 
> 
> This evening my Edge had color saturation set to +18 and brightness +16. They should have both been at zero, as that is the way they were when I powered down the Edge.
> 
> 
> Am I headed for a hardware failure or has recent firmware addressed this issue?



I had the same problem a few firmware releases ago. I'm not sure which release fixed this (I don't think it was mentioned in the release notes), it might have been 1.2.2.


----------



## Q of BanditZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17358693
> 
> 
> I've replaced my main EDGE with A DUO. The DUO has some advantages over the EDGE although the only thing I miss from the EDGE is the front HDMi input, but 8 HDMI inputs is more important to me.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post17359071 


When you get a chance, please.


----------



## bferr1

Hi,


Contemplating a DVDO Edge for my set-up. Here's what I have: Samsung 67A750, 80gb PS3, Vudu box, Verizon FiOS and a Denon 3808, all connected with HDMI. I just added an Oppo BDP-83 last week because I wanted to see what all the hype is about.


I do feel the Oppo is a solid BD player, but the PS3 is no slouch, either. If I didn't already have the PS3, the Oppo would be a no-brainer. But since I only have one display in the house, I'm questioning whether I need two BD players in that set-up. I was toying with the idea of returning the Oppo and keeping the PS3 as primary BD player. I would add an Oppo 980 to support the PS3 (for DVD upconversion and DVD-A/SACD support) and run it all through the DVDO Edge. What do you guys think? Good idea/bad idea?


Thanks,

Bryan

bferr1


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/17364319
> 
> 
> I had the same problem a few firmware releases ago. I'm not sure which release fixed this (I don't think it was mentioned in the release notes), it might have been 1.2.2.



It hasn't happened one since installing newer firmware? Out of curiosity, how old is your Edge?


Thanks!


----------



## JohnNY-C

I'm having my new *Sharp LC-46 LE700UN (







!)* delivered on Tuesday





















and I don't know how to tweak the new expanded/10-bit/x.v colorspace during calibration to maximize the abilities of the *DVDO**Edge* over/in-accord-with the TV's internal processing. I Will be using the Blu-ray Digital Video Essentials; HD Basics and an RGB light filter... Should I use the Edge's built-in test patterns instead of DVE's (I'm sure that's a n00b question







but I was satisfied/never cared enough on this TV to do anything other than calibrate the Edge in-line)?


Should I do all of my normal calibrations with test patterns for brightness/contrast, maximize the blue color space and then, "[...]?" Do I just keep tweaking these new settings on the HD color test pattern until I reach near-true uniformity/"great pattern success," or is there an algorithm to follow to properly calibrate? I have the owner's manual for the new Sharp if necessary...


I have until Tuesday, so please, I beg you







, at the _very least_, point me towards some advanced reading








By the way, I love my Edge! Everyone that views my set-up is shocked and envious. Native 480p from my TiVo HDXL looks great when sent over to my *DVDO Edge*,and output 1080p/60hz to my Sharp 32 GP1U (seriously, an amazing set but nothing special without the Edge). I'm still blown away by 1080p/24 from my Sony BDP S-550 through the Edge - out in 1080p/60hz - with a silky-smooth, detailed, picture (but the Edge is doing relatively little work there aside from frame pull-down, right?). Not to mention, 1080i NFL and NBA games are detailed, quick, smooth -- on-the-money -- second-to-none.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/17367515
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Contemplating a DVDO Edge for my set-up. Here's what I have: Samsung 67A750, 80gb PS3, Vudu box, Verizon FiOS and a Denon 3808, all connected with HDMI. I just added an Oppo BDP-83 last week because I wanted to see what all the hype is about.
> 
> 
> I do feel the Oppo is a solid BD player, but the PS3 is no slouch, either. If I didn't already have the PS3, the Oppo would be a no-brainer. But since I only have one display in the house, I'm questioning whether I need two BD players in that set-up. I was toying with the idea of returning the Oppo and keeping the PS3 as primary BD player. I would add an Oppo 980 to support the PS3 (for DVD upconversion and DVD-A/SACD support) and run it all through the DVDO Edge. What do you guys think? Good idea/bad idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan
> 
> bferr1




The bdp-83 will upconvert DVD as good as the Edge does since they use the same chipset, and it will play DVD-A and SACD. Also, the Edge will not pass DSD to the receiver. If it was me I would forget about the edge and the 980. Use the bdp-83 for BD, DVD, DVD-A, and SACD. Use the PS3 for games and media. The Faroudja in the Denon should be ok for Vudu and Fios, I think.


Brian


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/17371423
> 
> 
> The bdp-83 will upconvert DVD as good as the Edge does since they use the same chipset, and it will play DVD-A and SACD. Also, the Edge will not pass DSD to the receiver. If it was me I would forget about the edge and the 980. Use the bdp-83 for BD, DVD, DVD-A, and SACD. Use the PS3 for games and media. The Faroudja in the Denon should be ok for Vudu and Fios, I think.
> 
> 
> Brian



Big difference between the Faroudja in the Denon and the EDGE.

And even though the BDP-83 has the same chip as the EDGE, has the same features been implemented? I thought the EDGE has more features.


Or you can also get a DUO which passes DSD over HDMI and has more features than the EDGE.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17371730
> 
> *Big difference between the Faroudja in the Denon and the EDGE.*
> 
> And even though the BDP-83 has the same chip as the EDGE, has the same features been implemented? I thought the EDGE has more features.
> 
> 
> Or you can also get a DUO which passes DSD over HDMI and has more features than the EDGE.



True, but I don't know if you will see that difference with highly compressed content such as Fios or Vudu. The question is... Is it worth spending the money for the Edge? From what I've read, no.


Brian


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnNY-C* /forum/post/17369865
> 
> 
> [I'm having my new *Sharp LC-46 LE700UN (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !)* delivered on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't know how to tweak the new expanded/10-bit/x.v colorspace during calibration to maximize the abilities of the EDGE



If you are using the EDGE to switch multiple sources into your display, then use the inbuilt patterns to calibrate your display. Then use a calibration disc to calibrate the EDGE's INPUT per each source. If ATSC source (BD, HDTV broadcast) is prime viewing I would calibrate for rec .709 using BD DVE or AVS HD 709 (see here found in the Calibration Forum where your colourspace questions will be better answered.


Not the thread, but you might ask yourself what x.v will actually buy you, as outside of some video games and perhaps your home shot video, there is little source available at this time and for the foreseeable future - certainly not BD or Broadcast.


Like the Cage reference btw.


ted


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *02fx4dude* /forum/post/17371996
> 
> 
> True, but I don't know if you will see that difference with highly compressed content such as Fios or Vudu. The question is... Is it worth spending the money for the Edge? From what I've read, no.
> 
> 
> Brian



All HD content is highly compressed. No matter the source the difference is noticeable with and without an external scaler/deinterlacer.


It depends on what you want or are used too. I've been using external scalers since 2002. Whenever I view the content without the scaler in the chain or in another setup without it I notice more scaling and/or deinterlacing problems.

For me the EDGE was worth it and just last week I purchased the DUO to replace my main EDGE.


----------



## JohnNY-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/17372044
> 
> 
> If you are using the EDGE to switch multiple sources into your display, then use the inbuilt patterns to calibrate your display. Then use a calibration disc to calibrate the EDGE's INPUT per each source. If ATSC source (BD, HDTV broadcast) is prime viewing I would calibrate for rec .709 using BD DVE or AVS HD 709 (see here found in the Calibration Forum where your colourspace questions will be better answered.
> 
> 
> Not the thread, but you might ask yourself what x.v will actually buy you, as outside of some video games and perhaps your home shot video, there is little source available at this time and for the foreseeable future - certainly not BD or Broadcast.
> 
> 
> Like the Cage reference btw.
> 
> 
> ted



Ted,


Thanks for the fast response, and, here's to appreciating the Cage quote. Also, thanks for the quick, and understandable, info. on calibration - sounds great.


To answer your questions about my use of the expanded colorspace, I assume that it is going to allow me to calibrate more closely to standard (_without compromising, say, green_) and deliver returns based on my usage. I will use the TV "alongside" my BenQ FP241VW for Gaming: I'm tired of Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead so I'm going back to my roots and gearing up for Starcraft 2 via multi-monitor, dual-SLI on the TV with a third card (I have a tri-SLI motherboard already) pushing my BenQ for web browsing/playing music/etc...), HTPC, proofing images from Photoshop/Illustrator/Dreamweaver, Winamp's jump-to-and-queue Playlists and Milkdrop Visualizations for partying.










John


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Just found out about the Edge today and have a question...I currently have my Cox HD box hooked up via HDMI to my Yamaha 6160 AVR and out to Samsung LN52A750 but I only get 720p and 1080i signal to my tv. My PS3 and Samsung Blue Ray are great, but I want my cable box signal to look better. Will this change my signal to 1080P thru my cable box? Thanks


Plus would the Wii signal look better also?


----------



## JohnNY-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/17374447
> 
> 
> Just found out about the Edge today and have a question...I currently have my Cox HD box hooked up via HDMI to my Yamaha 6160 AVR and out to Samsung LN52A750 but I only get 720p and 1080i signal to my tv. My PS3 and Samsung Blue Ray are great, but I want my cable box signal to look better. Will this change my signal to 1080P thru my cable box? Thanks
> 
> 
> Plus would the Wii signal look better also?


Yes, it will make your W_ii_, Cox, _et al._ look better







-- much better.










Kidding aside, you're the perfect candidate for an EDGE: you have good sound but you have a 1080p/24/60 (or 10-bit panel, etc...) TV and want a cheap, near-future-proof VP that can handle 2+ sources.


----------



## HAPPIOUR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnNY-C* /forum/post/17374560
> 
> Yes, it will make your W_ii_, Cox, _et al._ look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, you're the perfect candidate for an EDGE: you have good sound but you have a 1080p/24/60 (or 10-bit panel, etc...) TV and want a cheap, near-future-proof VP that can handle 2+ sources.



Thanks for your help JohnNY. I will def look into buying the edge and trying t out.


----------



## adude

bferr1,


I was in the same boat as you. Oppo and Edge has the same chip, so most of the performance should be same. I deliberated buying Oppo for $500 or Edge for $500 and another blu-ray player. In the end, settled for Edge + Panasonic BD-35 player ($150). So, this cost more than just the Oppo, but my other sources like HD-DVD player, Wii, old VCR and TWC cable box are also getting benefited a lot. Also, any other device that I may add will also get the benefit. That's a tremendous value over Oppo.


Although, I have to mention that, I am not interested at all in DVD-A or SVCD that Oppo offers. That's why I could get another blu-ray player. Hope this helps in making the decision for you.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17368838
> 
> 
> It hasn't happened one since installing newer firmware? Out of curiosity, how old is your Edge?



Indeed. A firmware update fixed this and I haven't seen the problem since.

I bought the EDGE as soon as it was available in my country. A few weeks after the US release if I remember correctly.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BENN0* /forum/post/17379105
> 
> 
> Indeed. A firmware update fixed this and I haven't seen the problem since.
> 
> I bought the EDGE as soon as it was available in my country. A few weeks after the US release if I remember correctly.



In what country are you located?


I wonder if the hardware is the same as mine, and how many revisions the Edge hardware has had.


I am going to flash, and see if that helps. My aspect ratio is now changing to 4:3 from 16:9. This is getting frustrating










Thanks for your response


----------



## Franin

Is anyone using the IR jack behind the Edge with the Philips Pronto RF 9600? I remember last time I had one for some reason connecting it that way played with my extender.


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adude* /forum/post/17377930
> 
> 
> bferr1,
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat as you. Oppo and Edge has the same chip, so most of the performance should be same. I deliberated buying Oppo for $500 or Edge for $500 and another blu-ray player. In the end, settled for Edge + Panasonic BD-35 player ($150). So, this cost more than just the Oppo, but my other sources like HD-DVD player, Wii, old VCR and TWC cable box are also getting benefited a lot. Also, any other device that I may add will also get the benefit. That's a tremendous value over Oppo.
> 
> 
> Although, I have to mention that, I am not interested at all in DVD-A or SVCD that Oppo offers. That's why I could get another blu-ray player. Hope this helps in making the decision for you.



This was exactly my thinking: DVDO Edge+PS3+Oppo 980>Oppo 83.


My thanks to those who took the time to respond.


-Bryan


----------



## ajburgh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17379681
> 
> 
> Is anyone using the IR jack behind the Edge with the Philips Pronto RF 9600? I remember last time I had one for some reason connecting it that way played with my extender.



Not exactly the same, but I have mine connected to the extender on my Pronto 9400 and it's working fine.


It's connected through a powered Xantech IR connecting block though. Maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajburgh* /forum/post/17380405
> 
> 
> Not exactly the same, but I have mine connected to the extender on my Pronto 9400 and it's working fine.
> 
> 
> It's connected through a powered Xantech IR connecting block though. Maybe that makes a difference.



Thanks


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/17367515
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Contemplating a DVDO Edge for my set-up. Here's what I have: Samsung 67A750, 80gb PS3, Vudu box, Verizon FiOS and a Denon 3808, all connected with HDMI. I just added an Oppo BDP-83 last week because I wanted to see what all the hype is about.
> 
> 
> I do feel the Oppo is a solid BD player, but the PS3 is no slouch, either. If I didn't already have the PS3, the Oppo would be a no-brainer. But since I only have one display in the house, I'm questioning whether I need two BD players in that set-up. I was toying with the idea of returning the Oppo and keeping the PS3 as primary BD player. I would add an Oppo 980 to support the PS3 (for DVD upconversion and DVD-A/SACD support) and run it all through the DVDO Edge. What do you guys think? Good idea/bad idea?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan
> 
> bferr1



Perhaps it's only me, but I like the idea of having a secondary/backup BD player in my system. Equipment can fail, and there are times I want to watch something but have limited time.


I have a Pioneer 09 as my primary player, whose video goes through an EDGE with audio going direct to the stereo system, and an Oppo 83, whose video and audio go through the EDGE to the TV (a Pioneer 111FD, which has a very good sound system for a flat-panel display) via HDMI. So if I want to watch a "quickie" BD or DVD I don't have to fire up the entire rig to do so, and the 111FD's sound is quite satisfying. The 09 is used if I have company, or have the time to kick back and relax for a while (which isn't _that_ often). The Oppo is very good, and not just "for the money." I won't lose much if it has to take over full-time duty in place of my 09. Of course, you don't have to get what I have; I'm presenting the idea as a potential point to consider.


From what I hear, the 83 is a better CD player than the PS3, though I can't check that in my system since I don't own a PS3; besides, I have a dedicated CD/SACD player. I have only the one system and like you one display, so I want it to be as complete as possible. Not only does the EDGE help my legacy/low-rez sources, but makes a pretty good video hub as well.


----------



## JohnNY-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvted* /forum/post/17372044
> 
> 
> If you are using the EDGE to switch multiple sources into your display, then use the inbuilt patterns to calibrate your display. Then use a calibration disc to calibrate the EDGE's INPUT per each source. If ATSC source (BD, HDTV broadcast) is prime viewing I would calibrate for rec .709 using BD DVE or AVS HD 709 (see here found in the Calibration Forum where your colourspace questions will be better answered.
> 
> 
> Not the thread, but you might ask yourself what x.v will actually buy you, as outside of some video games and perhaps your home shot video, there is little source available at this time and for the foreseeable future - certainly not BD or Broadcast.
> 
> 
> Like the Cage reference btw.
> 
> 
> ted



Thanks for the help: TV looks great ...and that's 720P










I thought that the Edge made a big difference in-line with my old set but now I'm really starting to appreciate all of it's capabilities. Camera is garbage: these images don't begin to give this TV+EDGE justice.


















By johnnynj , shot with Canon PowerShot A1100 IS at 2009-10-20


----------



## Jeroen1000

I've noticed something funny about EDGE. It causes blue sparklies on my Panny monitor if I don't turn the brightness down to - 21 or lower.


Can anyone explain what this is?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeroen1000* /forum/post/17391629
> 
> 
> I've noticed something funny about EDGE. It causes blue sparklies on my Panny monitor if I don't turn the brightness down to - 21 or lower.
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain what this is?



It could be the HDMI cables, as sparkles can be a bandwidth issue. You may also want to try PC/Computer levels on the output.


----------



## Jeroen1000

Because I don't want to pollute this topic with my often long winded ramblings, I had already created a topic where I tested a few things. If you fancy a read









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...457&highlight= 


It could still be a bandwidth issue as the digital decoder outputs 1080i and the EDGE 1080P, however, lowering the output on EDGE to 576P or 480P didn't seem to make any difference. Unless the cable is really faulty I can rule out bandwidth issues right?


----------



## Franin

I picked mine up today you think they have the firmware updated ?? No. I "assumed" everything was updated so I set it up and then found the audio wasn't going through again. Checked the info and they still had it at build 1.20.81. Updated know crossing fingers it all goes well. Btw its a long thread and what is this deep colour about? The players need to output Deep colour?


----------



## yenchee

I got my RMA set back from DVDO at their Campbell office. The one I got is still at 1.21. However, the guy told me they are testing 1.40 which is scheduled in a few weeks. So he told me no need to upgrade the firmware. I have no idea what is new in 1.40. Just wait and see.


----------



## David_MSP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Homebrew Racing* /forum/post/17262196
> 
> 
> Wanted to get some input from you guys on an audio dropout issue i'm having. Seems to be different than the cases i've read about thus far, but maybe someone else has experienced it. I'm having audio dropouts that last only a half second to a second. They occur every couple minutes or in the case of my xbox 360 constantly, as often as once a minute when playing a multiplayer game. Whats strange is that it happens when either my xbox 360 or comcast box is inputting to the edge. However, I have yet to hear any dropouts with my ps3 playing a blu-ray. Haven't tried gaming on the ps3 since the issue started.
> 
> 
> Currently everything feeds video and audio to the Edge and the edge send audio and video through the same hdmi cable to my onkyo 605. Now the comcast box and the xbox feed audio over optical cables and the ps3 through the hdmi. However the dropouts still occur with the xbox sending audio through hdmi. If I plug the optical cables into the receiver and bypass the Edge, the problem seems to go away. I even tried sending audio from the edge to the receiver by optical cable and the problem persisted. It only seems to eliminate if I bypass the edge.
> 
> 
> Now this problem just recently started. I've been using the edge since May and the problem just cropped up a few weeks ago. At first I thought my xbox was just crapping out and the comcast signal was bad. It wasn't till I started trying to determine if my xbox was crapping out, that I realized bypassing the edge fixed it. When the problem started I was running firmware 1.2 I believe. I've since updated to 1.3 and the problem is still there.
> 
> 
> Lastly, i've noticed my edge makes a low squealing noise. Not through the speakers, just the hardware itself makes noise. Has anyone else noticed this? Is this normal? I only notice it if I'm standing next to my component rack, but it's loud enough to hear it without putting my ear next to it.
> 
> 
> I've ordered all new cables to try, even though I doubt any of the cables are the problem since bypassing the edge fixes it. It couldn't be cable crosstalk since it's optical, right? Anyone have thoughts or suggestions? Should I consider contacting Anchor Bay about it? They have a year warranty correct? I just bought the EDGE in May from the AVS Store during the power buy so if it's a year, I'm good. Any thoughts, suggestions, or input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> -Kevin



I am experiencing the very same dropout issue you have described and it's driving me nuts! If you haven't already, I highly recommend contacting Anchor Bay directly. The good news is that they are very helpful in trying to make things right for their customers. The somewhat bad news is that I'm on my third Edge unit this year after purchasing the first one back in April. They've replaced two previous units for me that were faulty and unfortunately the third unit is the one which has the severe audio dropout issue. Now I'm hoping that this issue might be fixed by the next firmware (v1.4) which I hear is coming in a matter of weeks. However, at this point I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Franin

All my HD players are connected to the edge and when turning on one of my players is the Edge meant to automatically turn on and connect to the player or do I have to manually keep pressing the HDMI required on the Edge?


----------



## cinema mad

like the VP50pro, I would Assume there is A setting where the Edge will turn on Automatically when it senses an input signal and also go into stand by when there is no input signal...


Cheers...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/17421307
> 
> 
> like the VP50pro, I would Assume there is A setting where the Edge will turn on Automatically when it senses an input signal and also go into stand by when there is no input signal...
> 
> 
> Cheers...



That setting is active it was working and know its not, I have to manually do it


----------



## ifeliciano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17421417
> 
> 
> That setting is active it was working and know its not, I have to manually do it




There should be a setting for auto power up and auto input detect. check your settings ..


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifeliciano* /forum/post/17421885
> 
> 
> There should be a setting for auto power up and auto input detect. check your settings ..



I did originally it was working fine.


----------



## Blacklac

does 1.3? only pass Deep Color or does it upconvert to Deep Color?


----------



## cinema mad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17425005
> 
> 
> I did originally it was working fine.



If you are 100% sure your settings are set right, I suppose all you can do is try A hard reset that should fix it...


Cheers....


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema mad* /forum/post/17425594
> 
> 
> If you are 100% sure your settings are set right, I suppose all you can do is try A hard reset that should fix it...
> 
> 
> Cheers....



Hi mate! I found out what it was when you do a hard shut down from the power point the Auto Input goes back to HDMI 1. I did not realize it will go to default I assumed it will have that setting saved but found out today it does from synergy audio. Apparently its due to the latest firmware!! (who knows







)


Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifeliciano* /forum/post/17421885
> 
> 
> There should be a setting for auto power up and auto input detect. check your settings ..



Spot on! thanks


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17421417
> 
> 
> That setting is active it was working and know its not, I have to manually do it



The way mine works is that if I turn it off, I _always_ have to turn it on the next time I want to use it. If I leave the Edge on, it goes into standby mode when I turn off everything (including my receiver, projector, and all input devices).


Edit:

Your earlier post explains what I see ... I don't have anything connected to HDMI1


----------



## shingdaz

My second Edge arrived today, installed Firmware 1.3 and it passes Dolby/DTS with no dropouts via HDMI or Optical. That was an issue with the first Edge, will be monitoring for any memory glitches that I experienced with the first Edge.


I didn't know what I was missing in terms of Surround Sound until the Edge was able to pass Dolby 5.1 and DTS in the newer firmware versions. The sound is much more fuller and not thin anymore.


----------



## BushidoUK

Hey Franin,


Im based in Perth, WA as well and wanted to have a chat with you as to where you got the Edge from?


I tried sending PM but your not accepting atm.


Cheers


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BushidoUK* /forum/post/17432914
> 
> 
> Hey Franin,
> 
> 
> Im based in Perth, WA as well and wanted to have a chat with you as to where you got the Edge from?
> 
> 
> I tried sending PM but your not accepting atm.
> 
> 
> Cheers



West coast hifi Cannington have them.


----------



## BushidoUK

you mind letting me know what you paid?


Ta


----------



## Sirluckyj

How do you pass a 1080p signal through the Edge with no processing? When I set the Deep Color on the Edge and source to 444 or RGB I get either no picture or goofy colors. Yet if I run an HDMI cable directly from the source to my Pio Signature Elite 141 I get a great picture showing 36 bits. All of my HDMI cables are 1.3. Any thoughts? Thanks.


Jim


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirluckyj* /forum/post/17433265
> 
> 
> How do you pass a 1080p signal through the Edge with no processing? When I set the Deep Color on the Edge and source to 444 or RGB I get either no picture or goofy colors. Yet if I run an HDMI cable directly from the source to my Pio Signature Elite 141 I get a great picture showing 36 bits. All of my HDMI cables are 1.3. Any thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jim



I think the closest you'll get to that is if the input to the EDGE is the same as its output to the display, for example if your BD or DVD player is sending 1080p/60 to the EDGE and the EDGE is set to output the same. If the EDGE's other settings for that input are flat, there should be no or little processing.


----------



## Franin

Ive experinced my first audio dropout (Has the latest firmware), is it still common with the Edge?


----------



## jedi.master.dre

I have asked in other threads but have not had much input. I have a Pioneer CLD-D704 LD player ran to the EDGE through composite and then to my Panasonic PT-AE3000U.


Is the 3D comb filter in the EDGE considered a decent one. Laserdiscs look okay, but I think they could be better. Would an Entech CVSI-1/SVSI-1 or Faroudja VP 100 (or other unit) make a noticeable difference.


If any of you are still viewing laserdisc and/or VHS how are you setup? Opinions on how to get the best out of those formats in combination with the EDGE?


Also, would you zoom letterboxed laserdiscs and VHS tapes on the EDGE or the projector?


----------



## sbg777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17440134
> 
> 
> Ive experinced my first audio dropout (Has the latest firmware), is it still common with the Edge?




It is with mine. Every time I start watching something within 5 minutes I get the drop outs. Usually a power cycle will take care of it until the next time.


It really irritates the hell out of me and I wish they would get the problem fixed. Unfortunately I purchased my Edge used so I have no warranty support.


Jim


----------



## Extreman

Has anyone got a similar problem as mine (ref. appended file)?

I have a quite early production number on my Edge.

Without any notice of any kind my display suddenly goes white with a lot of noisy greenish bars on the screen (there are also tints of other colours). Most of the time the Audio is fine while it happens, but it has also happened that audio drop out or gets dangerously noisy. This happens quite often. If I toggle power on the unit, it works again. I am afraid that it needs a hardware fix. I have the penultimate firmware installed, but it happens over again regardless of the many sw updates.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17440418
> 
> 
> I have asked in other threads but have not had much input. I have a Pioneer CLD-D704 LD player ran to the EDGE through composite and then to my Panasonic PT-AE3000U.
> 
> 
> Is the 3D comb filter in the EDGE considered a decent one. Laserdiscs look okay, but I think they could be better. Would an Entech CVSI-1/SVSI-1 or Faroudja VP 100 (or other unit) make a noticeable difference.
> 
> 
> If any of you are still viewing laserdisc and/or VHS how are you setup? Opinions on how to get the best out of those formats in combination with the EDGE?
> 
> 
> Also, would you zoom letterboxed laserdiscs and VHS tapes on the EDGE or the projector?



I have a Pioneer DVL-91, and I use S-Video; I never tried composite. I always go for OAR or as close as I can get, as I think it has a negative affect on resolution to zoom or stretch images. My settings (brightness, color, etc.) are all flat. The EDGE outputs RGB to my display (a Pioneer 111FD plasma). Input is YCbCr 444 from the LD.


Also, LD is an analog medium, and there's only so much that can be done with it. I think the comb filter is decent; I wouldn't say it's the best since I'm not experienced with other processors, not to mention the lack of tech knowledge.


----------



## djos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17440134
> 
> 
> Ive experinced my first audio dropout (Has the latest firmware), is it still common with the Edge?



I dont have audio dropouts any more but I still get the occasional video "flash". Im using v1.2.2


----------



## Miesepies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17442033
> 
> 
> Without any notice of any kind my display suddenly goes white with a lot of noisy greenish bars on the screen (there are also tints of other colours).



It sounds a bit like the issue I had with my first Edge. It might be a malfunctioning memory chip...


----------



## The Full Monte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17440134
> 
> 
> Ive experinced my first audio dropout (Has the latest firmware), is it still common with the Edge?



I have an early release Edge which I bought back in Mar/April. It was fine running 1.1 until I started upgrading to 1.22 and 1.3. Both the upgrade versions gave me really bad dropouts with Optical out and HDMI in from an XBOX 360.


I emailed Edge tech support and the rep sent me version 1.24 build 087c. I installed it this evening and now everthing is working like a peach. No dropouts on any input.


I think I'll stop upgrading till the final version of 1.3.


Monte


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Full Monte* /forum/post/17444076
> 
> 
> I have an early release Edge which I bought back in Mar/April. It was fine running 1.1 until I started upgrading to 1.22 and 1.3. Both the upgrade versions gave me really bad dropouts with Optical out and HDMI in from an XBOX 360.
> 
> 
> I emailed Edge tech support and the rep sent me version 1.24 build 087c. I installed it this evening and now everthing is working like a peach. No dropouts on any input.
> 
> 
> I think I'll stop upgrading till the final version of 1.3.
> 
> 
> Monte



Well there taking mine back and I'm upgrading to the Duo.


----------



## prepress

My EDGE is going back to ABT due to a problem with the analog inputs. With it out of my system, I now remember and see how much benefit it gave with SDTV. It's not subtle; SDTV looks much worse without it.


I'll be glad to get it back.


----------



## muad'dib

Over the last few days, been playing with edge and my Anthem D2v.


First setup:


Sources to edge, then audio out hdmi to anthem, and video output of edge to projector..


Problem #1:


First, you have to turn things on in the right order (even that does not work always.)..


What happens is: you will get picture, but, no sound.. The Edge states it's getting HD auido (dts hd ma for example), but, anthem states it getting digital sound, but no sound..


Only after unplugging the edge, I get the sound pass thru.. Anthem now will read the DTS HD MA track)


Problem #2:


After getting the DD True HD/DTS HD MA to pass for some movies, by using the procedure from above steps, but, the volume appears to be not as loud as I usually get. Even the dynamics seem to be compressed somewhat..


The Anthem states it's getting DD TrueHD/DTS HD MA, but sound just does not seem right..


Bits are Bits I always figured..










So..



Decided to just hookup all my sources to anthem direct (use it like a switch and then get the OSD from the anthem), then output of anthem to edge on HDMI #1, then edge to display ( i like to use the edge's detail enhancements, very nice!)


This solves the audio locking on issue now, as every time the audio WILL work from the start..


Also..


The sound quality,,, MUCH BETTER.... Loud Like I thought it was suppose to, and the dynamics are totally back..



So,, Looks like having the audio go thru the edge to any stereo (anthem anyway), the audio seems to be somehow tampered with...



Anyone have tried the comparsion of direct to stereo for sound vs going thru edge.. again by Bitstream of HD audio..










Thanks


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muad'dib* /forum/post/17459122
> 
> 
> Over the last few days, been playing with edge and my Anthem D2v.
> 
> 
> First setup:
> 
> 
> Sources to edge, then audio out hdmi to anthem, and video output of edge to projector..
> 
> 
> Problem #1:
> 
> 
> First, you have to turn things on in the right order (even that does not work always.)..
> 
> 
> What happens is: you will get picture, but, no sound.. The Edge states it's getting HD auido (dts hd ma for example), but, anthem states it getting digital sound, but no sound..
> 
> 
> Only after unplugging the edge, I get the sound pass thru.. Anthem now will read the DTS HD MA track)
> 
> 
> Problem #2:
> 
> 
> After getting the DD True HD/DTS HD MA to pass for some movies, by using the procedure from above steps, but, the volume appears to be not as loud as I usually get. Even the dynamics seem to be compressed somewhat..
> 
> 
> The Anthem states it's getting DD TrueHD/DTS HD MA, but sound just does not seem right..
> 
> 
> Bits are Bits I always figured..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to just hookup all my sources to anthem direct (use it like a switch and then get the OSD from the anthem), then output of anthem to edge on HDMI #1, then edge to display ( i like to use the edge's detail enhancements, very nice!)
> 
> 
> This solves the audio locking on issue now, as every time the audio WILL work from the start..
> 
> 
> Also..
> 
> 
> The sound quality,,, MUCH BETTER.... Loud Like I thought it was suppose to, and the dynamics are totally back..
> 
> 
> 
> So,, Looks like having the audio go thru the edge to any stereo (anthem anyway), the audio seems to be somehow tampered with...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have tried the comparsion of direct to stereo for sound vs going thru edge.. again by Bitstream of HD audio..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm actually experincing the opposite, audio same( fantastic apart from the audio dropout every now and then) but if I go player>avr>edge>projector I get lip sync issues


----------



## muad'dib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17459610
> 
> 
> I'm actually experincing the opposite, audio same( fantastic apart from the audio dropout every now and then) but if I go player>avr>edge>projector I get lip sync issues




I forgot to state that also..:










I too have sync issue with same hookup, so I use audio delay on anthem (but last movie I tried today, I could not get the video/audio to line up)










Good to hear that the audio is no different on your system.. Maybe it is a handshake issue on my system..










Thanks..


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muad'dib* /forum/post/17459651
> 
> 
> I forgot to state that also..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have sync issue with same hookup, so I use audio delay on anthem (but last movie I tried today, I could not get the video/audio to line up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that the audio is no different on your system.. Maybe it is a handshake issue on my system..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..



Could be your dvdo edge also.


----------



## muad'dib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17459810
> 
> 
> Could be your dvdo edge also.



I hope not...










Just got it back a month ago from repair. My hdmi 1 and 2 ports were faulty.. Was getting white specs all over the place with green, black colours..



At least that is fixed now..


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muad'dib* /forum/post/17460428
> 
> 
> I hope not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it back a month ago from repair. My hdmi 1 and 2 ports were faulty.. Was getting white specs all over the place with green, black colours..
> 
> 
> 
> At least that is fixed now..



Hmmm....

Did it look like this?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post17442033


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17442033
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a similar problem as mine (ref. appended file)?
> 
> I have a quite early production number on my Edge.
> 
> Without any notice of any kind my display suddenly goes white with a lot of noisy greenish bars on the screen (there are also tints of other colours). Most of the time the Audio is fine while it happens, but it has also happened that audio drop out or gets dangerously noisy. This happens quite often. If I toggle power on the unit, it works again. I am afraid that it needs a hardware fix. I have the penultimate firmware installed, but it happens over again regardless of the many sw updates.



I had something similar with my Edge... except it happened at start-up. About 60% of the time when I fired up the theater I would have a screen full of horizontal colored stripes on the top 2/3rds and vertical colored stripes on the bottom 1/3rd.


Power cycling the unit would restore normal operation.



ABT had me mail the unit back to them and they replaced it. Replacement unit did not have this issue.


----------



## prepress

My EDGE is out for repair, and since I have only the one input on my 111 ISF-calibrated, I'm thinking of getting a reasonably-priced HDMI switcher to connect to that input in the meantime, if the EDGE won't be back anytime soon (I don't know yet). What brand or particular units have people here found very good for passing both video and audio via the one connection to a TV? Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17467286
> 
> 
> My EDGE is out for repair, and since I have only the one input on my 111 ISF-calibrated, I'm thinking of getting a reasonably-priced HDMI switcher to connect to that input in the meantime, if the EDGE won't be back anytime soon (I don't know yet). What brand or particular units have people here found very good for passing both video and audio via the one connection to a TV? Thanks for your suggestions.



This one is good quality for money:
http://www.oppodigital.com/hm31/down...Data_Sheet.pdf 

It worked flawlessly in my setup.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17467351
> 
> 
> This one is good quality for money:
> http://www.oppodigital.com/hm31/down...Data_Sheet.pdf
> 
> It worked flawlessly in my setup.



That's right, Oppo does make a switcher. I forgot. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## heyskip

Firmware v1.2.3

Release date: November 3, 2009


CRITICAL UPDATE


Installation of Firmware v1.2.3 is highly recommended in EDGE as it includes a bug fix that improves long-term reliability.



I've just downgraded from firmware 1.3 because of this message. Does anyone know what this critical bug fix is ? I ask because im already on my second Edge and still experience regular issues with "scrambled" video and audio lip-sync.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyskip* /forum/post/17472637
> 
> 
> Firmware v1.2.3
> 
> Release date: November 3, 2009
> 
> 
> CRITICAL UPDATE
> 
> 
> Installation of Firmware v1.2.3 is highly recommended in EDGE as it includes a bug fix that improves long-term reliability.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just downgraded from firmware 1.3 because of this message. Does anyone know what this critical bug fix is ? I ask because im already on my second Edge and still experience regular issues with "scrambled" video and audio lip-sync.



If you're using an all-HDMI setup the synch issue is perplexing; if audio is going out via analog from the source component, setting the EDGE to Game Mode should help. It did me.


I hadn't heard about the 1.2.3 firmware. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17467374
> 
> 
> That's right, Oppo does make a switcher. I forgot. I'll check it out. Thanks.



You can also get a Monoprice or ROSEWILL HDMi switcher. Those work flawlessly with my EDGEs and DUO.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Just curious if anyone has tried this.........


I have been thinking about the possible need to expand the number of HDMI inputs with my Edge (Duo Jealousy probably)... anyway as I have an AVR with 4 HDMI inputs on which I am only using one now for the HDMI audio output from the Edge... I was thinking I could run 3 additional HDMI inputs to the AVR (setting it for "through" so there is no processing) then HDMI output from the AVR over to the Edge for processing and then normal output of audio (back to AVR) and video to projector.


Just curious if anyone has tried this... and if they ran into any complications??


----------



## rwestley

My edge just failed. This is before I found the critical update. I can get it to reboot after leaving it unplugged for a few minutes but there seems to be an HDCP/HDMI issue. As soon as it tries to do a handshake the unit light turns to red and it can not be restarted.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/17475131
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried this.........
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about the possible need to expand the number of HDMI inputs with my Edge (Duo Jealousy probably)... anyway as I have an AVR with 4 HDMI inputs on which I am only using one now for the HDMI audio output from the Edge... I was thinking I could run 3 additional HDMI inputs to the AVR (setting it for "through" so there is no processing) then HDMI output from the AVR over to the Edge for processing and then normal output of audio (back to AVR) and video to projector.
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has tried this... and if they ran into any complications??



just get an HDMi switch. I used a couple with my EDGE with no problems. I still need to use one with the DUO since it still doesn't have enough inputs.


----------



## ant12179

Does anybody know why my Edge is all of a sudden possed? Lately everytime I turn it on, the picture controls have changed. Brightness, Detail Enhancement, Contrast and Hue have all been turned up. This started last week.


----------



## sirhc55

I have been running version 1.3 for some time now without a hitch so will continue.


What I can't understand is why DVDO release 1.2.3 as a critical release when 1.3 has been very stable.


----------



## Joe741

I've been running firmware v1.22b87 and never bothered with 1.3 as deep color doesn't interest me. I just went over to the DVDO site to check out 1.2.3 and this critical bug and noticed 1.3 is gone and not mentioned. Anyway, I'll probably install 1.2.3 and improve the long-term reliability of my EDGE. It has seemed like EDGE's have been dropping like flies lately and it would be nice to know what this bug is? Deep color support? Off I go with crossed fingers.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/17478814
> 
> 
> I've been running firmware v1.22b87 and never bothered with 1.3 as deep color doesn't interest me. I just went over to the DVDO site to check out 1.2.3 and this critical bug and noticed 1.3 is gone and not mentioned. Anyway, I'll probably install 1.2.3 and improve the long-term reliability of my EDGE. It has seemed like EDGE's have been dropping like flies lately and it would be nice to know what this bug is? Deep color support? Off I go with crossed fingers.



I had to disable the Deep colour support on the inputs for 1.3.

If not, it would not start (remains in red).


----------



## rwestley

Tech support helped me get the Edge working again. They sent me a special Beta firmware that fixed the issue. It seem there is problem with a ROM chip that can get corrupted. The firmware seems to bypass the bad section on the chip and fixes the issue I was told. I was also told that there will be a new Beta firmware released with the new features very soon.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17474922
> 
> 
> You can also get a Monoprice or ROSEWILL HDMi switcher. Those work flawlessly with my EDGEs and DUO.



What AWG are your HDMI cables? I've herd 24 is better than 28 (which I have) because switches put more load on the signal and handshake issues can result. My longest cable in use is 6ft.


----------



## rwestley

Prepress, you don't need a thick cable for a 6ft run. Any cable should be fine. Thicker cables seem to work better for longer runs.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17442033
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a similar problem as mine (ref. appended file)?
> 
> I have a quite early production number on my Edge.
> 
> Without any notice of any kind my display suddenly goes white with a lot of noisy greenish bars on the screen (there are also tints of other colours). Most of the time the Audio is fine while it happens, but it has also happened that audio drop out or gets dangerously noisy. This happens quite often. If I toggle power on the unit, it works again. I am afraid that it needs a hardware fix. I have the penultimate firmware installed, but it happens over again regardless of the many sw updates.



UPDATE:

I still got this problem with v1.3 onboard


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17491680
> 
> 
> Prepress, you don't need a thick cable for a 6ft run. Any cable should be fine. Thicker cables seem to work better for longer runs.



Yes, my thinking as well. I ordered the switch yesterday and will use my 28s.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/17478205
> 
> 
> I have been running version 1.3 for some time now without a hitch so will continue.
> 
> 
> What I can't understand is why DVDO release 1.2.3 as a critical release when 1.3 has been very stable.



1.3 has been stable on mine so far as well. Just in case I have downloaded 1.2.3 but haven't installed it yet. Hopefully 1.3 won't cause my machine to become a brick.


To Extreman,

I didn't have the vertical bars as you did but you mention the different colors and having to power cycle your Edge to fix the problem. Was this happening when switching from HD to SD programming? Or just on boot/power up? If I switched from HD to SD programs the color would change to gray with purple and greenish hues in some areas of the image. On occasion, half of the image would be on the other side of my TV screen.







Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17494724
> 
> 
> To Extreman,
> 
> I didn't have the vertical bars as you did but you mention the different colors and having to power cycle your Edge to fix the problem. Was this happening when switching from HD to SD programming? Or just on boot/power up? If I switched from HD to SD programs the color would change to gray with purple and greenish hues in some areas of the image. On occasion, half of the image would be on the other side of my TV screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this?



I just loose the picture with no prewarnings whatsoever and with no actions done in order to enforce this occurrance. I don't have any fragments at all that resembles a picture/image prior to power cycle the VP. I noticed a relay switching the last time, so I have to follow this one up closely. It is not my AP causing these problems, because I also got these artifacts when this unit was removed from the loop. The only sink left then is the Kuro display in addition to all my sources. Still if I power cycle the VP, I am not 100% confident that everything leading to this rare event is retained within the Edge. There might be an external triggering factor. My VP power toggle is done via a universal Harmony remote (preprogrammed sequence).


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17494724
> 
> 
> 1.3 has been stable on mine so far as well. Just in case I have downloaded 1.2.3 but haven't installed it yet. Hopefully 1.3 won't cause my machine to become a brick.



I downloaded 1.2.3 too and installed it but to my eyes the picture had downgraded so I went back to 1.3


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/17495237
> 
> 
> I downloaded 1.2.3 too and installed it but to my eyes the picture had downgraded so I went back to 1.3



Encouraging.


----------



## rwestley

The reason they posted the downgrade was to prevent a problem that might destroy a part of the ROM chip I was told. I had a hardware failure with 1.3 and Tech support sent me a special firmware since 1.2.3 no longer worked. They told me at 1.4 should be out very soon.


----------



## Gary J

Software destroying hardware? I think I saw that in a movie once.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17496271
> 
> 
> The reason they posted the downgrade was to prevent a problem that might destroy a part of the ROM chip I was told. I had a hardware failure with 1.3 and Tech support sent me a special firmware since 1.2.3 no longer worked. They told me at 1.4 should be out very soon.



What were the symptoms of the failure?


----------



## Franin

The Duo just got a similar upgrade Im interested also to know what the symptoms of failure were.


----------



## juancmjr

Not that this is the answer but, when I check Information on the Edge Output will be 59.99 Hz in 1080i. This is with 1.3. Before I installed 1.3 Information said I was outputting 59.97 Hz to my TV. NTSC and ATSC standard is 59.97 Hz normally isn't it?


----------



## shingdaz

I'm wondering if this is in relation to the memory allocation glitch I had with my previous Edge processor.


When switching between HDMI inputs recalling back to HDMI 1 port would cause the zoom setting to expand to %100. ~ Eventually I was told it was a memory hardware failure and I had to return the unit, they did send me a new firmware update with a different software structure that resolved the zoom glitch> Only...3-4 months down the road with no issues, the glitch appeared again, only this time affecting the picture setting's memory, causing the Detail-Edge & contrast setting's to stick @ -3 +65 -23 etc.


The Edge I have now has V1.3 firmware> I'm hoping that this newer firmware will adress that issue if that could be the case etc. I definatly have 1 year return warranty from the Retailer that I bought it from on this second unit.


----------



## rwestley

My unit failed with 1.3 firmware. I just turned the unit on and it would not do the HDCP handshake. Every thing failed as soon as the handshake took place and the light turned to red. I downgraded the firmware and nothing worked until I was sent the special firmware from DVDO support. It does seem that the software is damaging the hardware.

That is why they posted the emergency downgrade suggestions. I was also told that the new Beta firmware with the fix should be ready very soon.


If you go to the support page Anchor Bay calls the downgrade critical to prevent hardware failure. They have removed the beta 1.3.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17503893
> 
> 
> My unit failed with 1.3 firmware. I just turned the unit on and it would not do the HDCP handshake. Every thing failed as soon as the handshake took place and the light turned to red. I downgraded the firmware and nothing worked until I was sent the special firmware from DVDO support. It does seem that the software is damaging the hardware.
> 
> That is why they posted the emergency downgrade suggestions. I was also told that the new Beta firmware with the fix should be ready very soon.
> 
> 
> If you go to the support page Anchor Bay calls the downgrade critical to prevent hardware failure. They have removed the beta 1.3.



Have you been into the Edge Menu and assured yourselves that the Input Deep Colour is set to Off?


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17496271
> 
> 
> The reason they posted the downgrade was to prevent a problem that might destroy a part of the ROM chip I was told. I had a hardware failure with 1.3 and Tech support sent me a special firmware since 1.2.3 no longer worked. They told me at 1.4 should be out very soon.



That's not good. I'll wait another week or two till 1.4 becomes available, then I'll switch to it.


----------



## rwestley

I did have deep color turned off. It just failed under normal use with no changes. I have it working again with a special firmware support sent me. Waiting for the new Beta firmware with the fix.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17507128
> 
> 
> I did have deep color turned off. It just failed under normal use with no changes. I have it working again with a special firmware support sent me. Waiting for the new Beta firmware with the fix.



OK, It is just that it wouldn't start when I set it to input deep color turned on.

It just blinked on the red LED with no picture or sound when using the Remote. I thought the experience was similar.


----------



## JXX1

OK, so I finally saw a DVDO EDGE in action and the picture looked pretty good from 1080i to 1080p. This was fed from Comcast cable that had a pretty good booster. Now I didn't get to see what a 480i (real compress crap like DSS Satellite) would look like after cleanup. My eyes are bloodshot from reading all these conflicting opinions about those that say, No difference what's so ever and those that say, It really made a difference. Before I pay for a very expensive switch, do I expect to have very little improvement or not at all from 480i Satellite sources?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JXX1* /forum/post/17517737
> 
> 
> do I expect to have very little improvement or not at all from 480i Satellite sources?



You left out the possibility that it can be worse which is what happened with my 1080p Panasonic plasma with already excellent video processing that can not be turned off.


----------



## sbg777

I am so sick of the problems with the Edge I just unhooked mine and threw the F'n thing in the trash.


This is the last DVDO product I will every buy. Had the VP30 before this and it too gave me fits.


SEE UPDATE BELOW: Post 5332


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbg777* /forum/post/17517974
> 
> 
> I am so sick of the problems with the Edge I just unhooked mine and threw the F'n thing in the trash.
> 
> 
> This is the last DVDO product I will every buy. Had the VP30 before this and it too gave me fits.



Have to admit there was a time I was thinking doing the same with Edge but after upgrading to the Duo Im kinda glad I returned it.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JXX1* /forum/post/17517737
> 
> 
> OK, so I finally saw a DVDO EDGE in action and the picture looked pretty good from 1080i to 1080p. This was fed from Comcast cable that had a pretty good booster. Now I didn't get to see what a 480i (real compress crap like DSS Satellite) would look like after cleanup. My eyes are bloodshot from reading all these conflicting opinions about those that say, No difference what's so ever and those that say, It really made a difference. Before I pay for a very expensive switch, do I expect to have very little improvement or not at all from 480i Satellite sources?



I can't speak to satellite, but it made my SD cable look noticeably better.


----------



## sbg777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17518896
> 
> 
> Have to admit there was a time I was thinking doing the same with Edge but after upgrading to the Duo Im kinda glad I returned it.



I bought the unit from another forum member so I'm screwed. I'm looking for another alternative now, and it won't be an Anchor Bay product.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbg777* /forum/post/17520239
> 
> 
> I bought the unit from another forum member so I'm screwed. I'm looking for another alternative now, and it won't be an Anchor Bay product.



Dont blame your frustration thought its wrong for a forum member to give you a buggered one.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17518896
> 
> 
> Have to admit there was a time I was thinking doing the same with Edge but after upgrading to the Duo Im kinda glad I returned it.




I'm glad I never had problems like those with both of my EDGEs. And I was was running them through multiple HDMI switches and splitters etc and everything worked great for me with around thirty HDMI devices.

But this has been the case with all myDVDO products. I've been using them since the iScanHD and have been upgrading ever since.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17517816
> 
> 
> You left out the possibility that it can be worse which is what happened with my 1080p Panasonic plasma with already excellent video processing that can not be turned off.



Which firmware version were you using? Which firmware version are we using now?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/17522503
> 
> 
> Which firmware version were you using?



It doesn't matter since the Panasonic processing can't be defeated and does a fine job anyway.


----------



## 02fx4dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17521409
> 
> 
> I'm glad I never had problems like those with both of my EDGEs. And I was was running them through multiple HDMI switches and splitters etc and everything worked great for me *with around thirty HDMI devices*.
> 
> But this has been the case with all myDVDO products. I've been using them since the iScanHD and have been upgrading ever since.



Thirty?


Do all the lights dim in the neighborhood when you turn your system on?


----------



## Gary J

It's like a fisherman's tale - bigger every time (about monthly) he tells it.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17522564
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter since the Panasonic processing can't be defeated and does a fine job anyway.



So you're saying that you've never seen 'pure' EDGE processing on your Panny?


----------



## Gary J

How would you interpret "Panasonic processing can't be defeated"? Since the picture quality was much better without the Edge I was told in the beta forum leaving it out was best. I have a VP50 that does a fine job on my old CRT front projector but for anyone with a video processing chip in a less than 2 year old AVR, player or display I suggest trying the likes of an EDGE on an audition basis.


----------



## icoburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17496271
> 
> 
> The reason they posted the downgrade was to prevent a problem that might destroy a part of the ROM chip I was told. I had a hardware failure with 1.3 and Tech support sent me a special firmware since 1.2.3 no longer worked. They told me at 1.4 should be out very soon.




I just tried downgrading from 1.3 to 1.2.3 and it failed now it won't even load my backup of 1.3. Would have had to done this on Friday night when support is closed for the weekend. Would you mind sending me the special firmware build they sent you? ian_coburn(at)yahoo.com Thx!


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icoburn* /forum/post/17532660
> 
> 
> I just tried downgrading from 1.3 to 1.2.3 and it failed now it won't even load my backup of 1.3. Would have had to done this on Friday night when support is closed for the weekend. Would you mind sending me the special firmware build they sent you? ian_coburn(at)yahoo.com Thx!



I just downgraded from 1.3 to 1.2.3, all went well. Keep us updated....

By the way, I installed 1.3 when it was first available and promptly tried to use True Color and my display went into some violent flashing, so I powered down and reset everything and never tried it again. My display is a Pioneer 6010FD and BD player is an OPPO BD83. Both are True Color compatible, and I have good HDMI cables.

Tom


----------



## icoburn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom899* /forum/post/17532866
> 
> 
> I just downgraded from 1.3 to 1.2.3, all went well. Keep us updated....
> 
> By the way, I installed 1.3 when it was first available and promptly tried to use True Color and my display went into some violent flashing, so I powered down and reset everything and never tried it again. My display is a Pioneer 6010FD and BD player is an OPPO BD83. Both are True Color compatible, and I have good HDMI cables.
> 
> Tom



Still cant get my EDGE to load since the 1st attempt to downgrade. rwestley was kind enough to send me a beta 1.2.4 build that worked for him but I am seeing the same issue: When I copy the flie over, I get an error message saying "Cannot copy EDGE_124_xxxx: Cannot find the specified file. Make sure you specify the correct path and file name."


This is the same msg that I have received from the 123 and 130 files. I have followed the DVDO instructions to the T. Tried different USB cables and 3 different laptops with the same results. The front LED stays solid green even if I power cycle. Holding down the reset button will get it to blink and recognized by a PC. Strangely enough, when I reconnect via PC after the failed upgrade, it shows the last version of the file I uploaded is on the EDGE but it wont boot it. I think my ROM is fried


----------



## sbg777

Well my wife was not to happy about me "trashing" my Edge and dug back out. Another forum member was kind enough to send me the beta 1.2.4 build firmware and I loaded it hoping to fix the audio drop out problem.


So far after an hour of use the problem appears to be gone. I'll follow up after more use.


----------



## bibliosandy

is anyone experiencing compatibility problems running their roku hd-xr through the hdmi input of the edge?


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icoburn* /forum/post/17533238
> 
> 
> Still cant get my EDGE to load since the 1st attempt to downgrade. rwestley was kind enough to send me a beta 1.2.4 build that worked for him but I am seeing the same issue: When I copy the flie over, I get an error message saying "Cannot copy EDGE_124_xxxx: Cannot find the specified file. Make sure you specify the correct path and file name."
> 
> 
> This is the same msg that I have received from the 123 and 130 files. I have followed the DVDO instructions to the T. Tried different USB cables and 3 different laptops with the same results. The front LED stays solid green even if I power cycle. Holding down the reset button will get it to blink and recognized by a PC. Strangely enough, when I reconnect via PC after the failed upgrade, it shows the last version of the file I uploaded is on the EDGE but it wont boot it. I think my ROM is fried



You are able to delete the old firmware file from the Edge folder/drive, but can't copy the new one?


----------



## rwestley

Were you able to delete the old firmware? The way I did it was to delete the old firmware first and than drag the new firmware into the open empty window on the edge. It is the same way that I would move a program from one drive to another. You also might want to try copy and paste. The key is to delete the only firmware first or it will not work. If this does not help your RoM may be fried.


----------



## quebecanada

I experienced since two weeks, an erratic EDGE UNIT...After many audio drops, unit frozed. I still able to do an update with last critical firmware from DVDO, but audio drop still a problem.


Do you know if the 1.2.4 Beta firmware will fix that ?...I am so frustrated right now










Regards


----------



## HAPPIOUR

Is the Edge worth buying looks like all I am reading latley is problems with it?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/17535665
> 
> 
> Is the Edge worth buying looks like all I am reading latley is problems with it?



Im very pleased with mine... but its not perfect.... but what is?


----------



## HAPPIOUR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17536034
> 
> 
> Im very pleased with mine... but its not perfect.... but what is?



True







Everything I have works great I just want something to give me a better picture with my Cox cable HD box which just doesn't impress me and if it makes my PS3 and Samsng blu ray player even sharper then that is an added bonus. Will this help my system set up? Thank You


My system:

Samsung 52A750 LCD

Yamaha 6160 receiver

Monster 2500 Power Center

PS3 slim

Samsung 1600 Blu Ray

Wii

PS2

4 Polk T90e tower speakers

Polk Center

Mirage Prestige sub

Cox Cable box


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HAPPIOUR* /forum/post/17535665
> 
> 
> Is the Edge worth buying looks like all I am reading latley is problems with it?



I had a defective unit but it was exchanged easily. My new unit has 1.3 on it and I have no issues. I love my EDGE.


----------



## lawdawg97

I have DISH 722 feeding a Pioneer Kuro 50 inch Elite panel fully iSF calibrated

I have stared at a lot of HDTV broadcasts and there seems to be, in my opinion, no comparison between the 720p broadcasts of ESPN, ABC, and FOX and the 1080i broadcasts of everyone else

the 1080i broadcasts are noticeably better

i have tried setting the DISH 722 to 720p on 720p broadcasts and let the Pioneer do the scaling 1080p as well as setting the DISH 722 to 1080i on 720p broadcasts, letting DISH scale and interlace to 1080i, and then the Pioneer deinterlace to 1080p

as expected, feeding the Pioneer an unmolested 720p signal and letting it scale provides a better result, but the improvement is hardly noticeable and the picture still is no where near as clear and sharp as the 1080i broadcasts


so, my only reason for getting the DVDO Edge would be to try to make 720p broadcasts look as good as the 1080i. everything else i watch is blu-ray at 1080p/24


anyone bought a DVDO edge for this reason and does it work?


thanks


todd


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawdawg97* /forum/post/17539280
> 
> 
> so, my only reason for getting the DVDO Edge would be to try to make 720p broadcasts look as good as the 1080i. everything else i watch is blu-ray at 1080p/24
> 
> 
> anyone bought a DVDO edge for this reason and does it work?



I doubt there are too many chasing that extra 2% for hundreds of dollars but who knows?


----------



## aaronwt

It certainly does a lot more than a 2% improvement. At least my two Edges did. It's a big difference without them. Although Now I have a DUO on my main display have taken my two EDGEs off of my other two displays. Even on the 40" HD set, there is a big difference without the EDGE in the setup.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17539396
> 
> 
> It certainly does a lot more than a 2% improvement. At least my two Edges did. It's a big difference without them. Although Now I have a DUO on my main display have taken my two EDGEs off of my other two displays. Even on the 40" HD set, there is a big difference without the EDGE in the setup.



If you read his post he is not talking about a "difference without the EDGE in the setup". He is talking about the difference between 720p and 1080i from the same source.


----------



## lawdawg97

settle down boys

allow me to rephrase

will the dvdo edge scale 720p to 1080p better than a pioneer kuro?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawdawg97* /forum/post/17539859
> 
> 
> settle down boys
> 
> allow me to rephrase
> 
> will the dvdo edge scale 720p to 1080p better than a pioneer kuro?



Maybe. Only one way to tell. Cost/benefit is something else entirely.


I suspect the Kuro has pretty good processing and it's not like you're talking about SD to HD.


----------



## RichB

I am trying to use my edge as the first connection with the following:


DVD

TiVo

HTPC


with output 1 connected to my Plasma and the Audio HDMI connected to the Onkyo Pro.


For normal TV, I want input 2 to send the audio to the Pioneer display.

For DVD and HTPC, I want the audio sent to the receiver.


I just discovered that the audio is a global setting and not per input.


That is no good for me. Am I missing something?


- Rich


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/17540776
> 
> 
> For normal TV, I want input 2 to send the audio to the Pioneer display. For DVD and HTPC, I want the audio sent to the receiver.
> 
> 
> I just discovered that the audio is a global setting and not per input.
> 
> 
> That is no good for me. Am I missing something?



It is a global setting but the 'Auto' selection should give you the desired results (given that the AVR is NOT turned on when you watch normal TV).


When your AVR is off, EDGE should detect that there is no active link and route the audio to your Pioneer display and when the AVR is powered on EDGE should detect the link and route audio to your AVR (and not your display).


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17541297
> 
> 
> It is a global setting but the 'Auto' selection should give you the desired results (given that the AVR is NOT turned on when you watch normal TV).
> 
> 
> When your AVR is off, EDGE should detect that there is no active link and route the audio to your Pioneer display and when the AVR is powered on EDGE should detect the link and route audio to your AVR (and not your display).



That does work but when I turn the AVR on there appears to be an infinite HDMI negotiation and I cannot get sound or from the DVD and the TiVo keep flashing every few seconds. It is unusable until I explicitly select the audio.

I have tried setting the hotplug but that is not working.


Is the hotplug also global?


- Rich


----------



## suderman

I've finally hooked up my new Edge into my new projector last night and am very pleased with it. Having only one HDMI cable crossing the room is awesome, especially with the technologically stubborn Wii.


Question about changing resolutions when hooked up to the PS3. When I go from the main menu to a game, the resolution usually drops to 720p (which is normal). But then my projector detects a change, goes blank, and comes back with the current input/resolution displayed in the corner. It's the same 1080p signal the Edge was giving before, but somehow the projector knew there was a change "behind the scenes" or something.


Not a big deal, but I thought the Edge would smooth out this sort of transition and keep feeding a nice steady 1080p signal to projector, regardless of changes in source.


Am I wrong or just doing it wrong? Thanks!


----------



## sbg777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbg777* /forum/post/17534561
> 
> 
> Another forum member was kind enough to send me the beta 1.2.4 build firmware and I loaded it hoping to fix the audio drop out problem.
> 
> 
> So far after an hour of use the problem appears to be gone. I'll follow up after more use.



UPDATE:


It appears that the beta firmware did NOT correct the audio drop out problem. While watching Sunday Night Football last night there where more drop outs than I could count.


----------



## mike.elmes

How long do the drop outs last?


----------



## sbg777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike.elmes* /forum/post/17543930
> 
> 
> How long do the drop outs last?



They last about a 1/2 second and can be anyware from a few seconds apart to several minutes. Could be one or two in five minutes, or fifteen in thirty seconds. There seems to be no set pattern.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suderman* /forum/post/17543365
> 
> 
> I've finally hooked up my new Edge into my new projector last night and am very pleased with it. Having only one HDMI cable crossing the room is awesome, especially with the technologically stubborn Wii.
> 
> 
> Question about changing resolutions when hooked up to the PS3. When I go from the main menu to a game, the resolution usually drops to 720p (which is normal). But then my projector detects a change, goes blank, and comes back with the current input/resolution displayed in the corner. It's the same 1080p signal the Edge was giving before, but somehow the projector knew there was a change "behind the scenes" or something.
> 
> 
> Not a big deal, but I thought the Edge would smooth out this sort of transition and keep feeding a nice steady 1080p signal to projector, regardless of changes in source.
> 
> 
> Am I wrong or just doing it wrong? Thanks!



The Edge stops the output signal when the input signal stops to resync to the new format. I think you can get rid of that problem by taking off the output frame lock but then you can have other problems like the occasional duplicate frame or such. I think your best bet is to just get used to it. DVDO doesn't seem to want to fix it. (How could they "fix" it? Just send a blank signal at the previous output format for up to some amount of time after dropping the input signal...)


----------



## suderman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/17544388
> 
> 
> The Edge stops the output signal when the input signal stops to resync to the new format. I think you can get rid of that problem by taking off the output frame lock but then you can have other problems like the occasional duplicate frame or such. I think your best bet is to just get used to it. DVDO doesn't seem to want to fix it. (How could they "fix" it? Just send a blank signal at the previous output format for up to some amount of time after dropping the input signal...)



Thanks for the info. I'll play around with some of those settings, but yeah, it's nothing I can't get used to.


----------



## suderman

Does anybody know if the Edge will drive both optical and HDMI audio at the same time? Or does the audio track on the HDMI output go mute whenever optical is being used?


(sadly, having a projector and no HDMI receiver makes this difficult to test)


----------



## HiHoStevo

The Edge outputs audio over both HDMI and optical at the same time.


I have two of my Edge inputs setup to allow me to quickly switch back and forth when a TV program has been recorded or aired in the older letterbox format that programs like Stargate SG-1 on Sci-Fi used to use.


My first output from the HD-DVR goes into the Edge via HDMI... I also output Component video and optical audio from the HD-DVR to the Edge. Then I simply setup the Component/optical input on the Edge with a 31% zoom and whenever a program comes on with that format I can quickly switch from HDMI-2 to Component-2.


----------



## ff6849

HiHoStevo


My Edge will not output audio over the HDMI Audio/Video output at the same time it is sending audio out the optical output. I must select one or the other in the Edge Audio Output settings using the remote control. My Edge HDMI Audio/Video output is conected directly to my TV and the Edge Optical output is connected to my Yamaha Digital Surround Sound speaker system. Normally I listen to the TV speakers via HDMI input. If I want to hear the Yamaha speaker system, I must select the Edge to the Optical audio output. After doing so, I no longer get HDMI audio to the TV speakers. Also the audio Auto function does not work in that if I turn on the Yamaha speaker system "On" , the Edge will not automatically switch from HDMI audio to Optical audio. I have to manually select it, so I am curious as to how you are getting this to work.


----------



## HiHoStevo

Sorry I may have mis-led you.


It is my HD-DVR that outputs audio simultaneously over both HDMI and optical out.


With my Edge... I have TWO Different inputs being used by the HD-DVR. One (HDMI 2) using the HDMI connection from my DVR and a second input (Component 1) using Component in and optical audio in. That way I can switch quickly back and forth when I run into the TV programs that were broadcast in the letterbox format.


In your case I am assuming that your Yamaha does NOT have an HDMI audio input, which I believe would be working at the same time as the primary HDMI out.


Depending on what your source is and what outputs are available on your source you could set up a second input selection that would allow you to have the optical audio output selected.


----------



## suderman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/17571388
> 
> 
> Sorry I may have mis-led you.
> 
> 
> It is my HD-DVR that outputs audio simultaneously over both HDMI and optical out.



Right, it looks like the Edge will only output audio on the HDMI if the optical-out is NOT being used. Too bad, since I'm using an HDMI splitter for multiple TVs and I'll have to find a way to get optical audio from the HDMI, AFTER the split.


Still, your set-up has an excellent method for handling different aspect ratios from the same source. Plug the same device into two Edge inputs and then adjust the picture for each. Awesome, thanks!


----------



## renmeister

The weakest point of my home theater is the DVR Motorola Box my local cable folks rent me. I have what I would suspect marginal processing from my Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH for 480i. The bulk of movies are located @ 480i with my cable comp., would a DVDO up the picture quality? I'm a believer of horse $hit in horse $hit out. I have no experience with video processing. In my younger days I sold Berwin and Dolby noise reduction devices. Each had it's downside at that time. I have moved to a home theater mind set. Display: Pioneer Kuro Pro-151FD, Sources: BD/DVD Denon 3800BDCI, Motorola DVR. Processor: Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH Power:Rotel RMB-1025THX Spk:NHT Classic Three's RT. LT. RR. LR. NHT Classic Three center and a NHT Twelve SW. Again I like everthing other then 480i cable. Any help would be most appreciated....................Renmeister


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *renmeister* /forum/post/17582506
> 
> 
> The bulk of movies are located @ 480i with my cable comp., would a DVDO up the picture quality? I'm a believer of horse $hit in horse $hit out...



Much depends on your viewing habits, expectation, visual perception of artefacts and viewing distance. I have two 101FDs and one is connected to the Edge. I originally got the Edge to use with my old 3G Pioneer plasma and the difference it made was huge. But with the 9G it's close. The 9G Kuros have more processing (colour and DNR) and aspect ratio adjustment options than the Edge. Some prefer not to use any processing settings at all - I like some DNR to smooth out the artefacts. But the Edge can be useful in other ways. You have to see for yourself.


----------



## renmeister




Kilian.ca said:


> •I power up my Pioneer 51FD BDP and go to the washroom while waiting. If it's a BD-J title I'd have dinner first . Zzzzzz
> 
> 
> My wife is an avid fan of international films she now owns 80% of the Criterion catalog her system is set up in the guest bedroom. If we are not in agreement on programing she will watch her flicks in the guest bedroom. She's using an OPPO BDP-83 and we also have a 2nd Pro-151FD. The picture quality of the BDP-83 rivals my Denon 3800bdci and loads bd's in seconds. I sure would like an all Pioneer system excluding pwr. and spks. However the load times on the 09 are not any better the the 3800bdci or the 51FD BDP. So I wait. I read yesterday my VSX-21TXH uses DVDO processing. I'm going to play with it and see how much better thing get. Many thanks for your educated response to my questions..............................Renmeister


----------



## robgold

I have been using the Edge for a while with very few problems until tonight. Suddenly, Input 1 seems to have stopped working! I tried updating the Edge's firmware to 1.2.3, and it seems to work fine on Inputs 2, 3 and 4 (connected to my PS3, Apple TV and HD Tivo), but whenever I try to switch to Input 1(connected to my HD cable box) the Edge's light turns red, I get a black screen and the Edge will not turn back on or switch back to another input unless I unplug the Edge and plug it back in. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? This really sucks because I paid $700 for the Edge and I am sure it is out of warranty but am looking for my receipt to find out for sure. Any advice?


----------



## RichB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichB* /forum/post/17540776
> 
> 
> I am trying to use my edge as the first connection with the following:
> 
> 
> DVD
> 
> TiVo
> 
> HTPC
> 
> 
> with output 1 connected to my Plasma and the Audio HDMI connected to the Onkyo Pro.
> 
> 
> For normal TV, I want input 2 to send the audio to the Pioneer display.
> 
> For DVD and HTPC, I want the audio sent to the receiver.
> 
> 
> I just discovered that the audio is a global setting and not per input.
> 
> 
> That is no good for me. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> - Rich



I spent some time working with tech support.

The problem appears to be an loop in the negotiation.

I had a similar problem with my Lumagen Radiance.

Turning on HotPlug fixed the problem.


Hotplug on the Edge seems to do nothing.

I think it is a bug. There is no work around for me since the AVR must be downstream for the audio and upstream to allow me to use the network features of the AVR.


- Rich


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robgold* /forum/post/17599247
> 
> 
> I have been using the Edge for a while with very few problems until tonight. Suddenly, Input 1 seems to have stopped working! I tried updating the Edge's firmware to 1.2.3, and it seems to work fine on Inputs 2, 3 and 4 (connected to my PS3, Apple TV and HD Tivo), but whenever I try to switch to Input 1(connected to my HD cable box) the Edge's light turns red, I get a black screen and the Edge will not turn back on or switch back to another input unless I unplug the Edge and plug it back in. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? This really sucks because I paid $700 for the Edge and I am sure it is out of warranty but am looking for my receipt to find out for sure. Any advice?



I had a similar issue were my PS3 would not work on HDMI input #2. For some reason my xBox 360 worked so I just switched them. Eventually I had another hardware issue so I had it exchanged. Here in Canada the London Drugs I bought it at is also the depot so they exchanged instantly. So far so good with my new unit running FW v1.3.


----------



## HiHoStevo

I had HDMI input #1 go out on my unit last year.


DVDO replaced the unit.


----------



## JDouthett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbg777* /forum/post/17543663
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> It appears that the beta firmware did NOT correct the audio drop out problem. While watching Sunday Night Football last night there where more drop outs than I could count.



No DVDO Edge here, but I was experiencing audio drop outs Sunday Night as well. I have DTV HR20 going directly into older Yamaha via toslink, so maybe it was the source this time.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

I have one I've had since virtually day one of availability. I've done every documented reset but all I get is a solid red light every time I power it on or off with the power cord. Unit is non-responsive to any remote command.


Please tell me someone knows of a magic bullet. My experiences with sending units in to DVDO for repair have not been so positive. I need this unit working bad.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/17609124
> 
> 
> I have one I've had since virtually day one of availability. I've done every documented reset but all I get is a solid red light every time I power it on or off with the power cord. Unit is non-responsive to any remote command.
> 
> 
> Please tell me someone knows of a magic bullet. My experiences with sending units in to DVDO for repair have not been so positive. I need this unit working bad.



Same thing eventually happened to me and I had to get a replacement unit. Even though mine was non-responsive to the remote, I could still update the firmware although that didn't fix it for me. You could give that a try and load a different version of firmware and see if yours makes a come back.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17609422
> 
> 
> Same thing eventually happened to me and I had to get a replacement unit. Even though mine was non-responsive to the remote, I could still update the firmware although that didn't fix it for me. You could give that a try and load a different version of firmware and see if yours makes a come back.



And none of you have activated Input Deep Colour, because this is what happens if this is active at my place (?)


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/17609124
> 
> 
> I have one I've had since virtually day one of availability. I've done every documented reset but all I get is a solid red light every time I power it on or off with the power cord. Unit is non-responsive to any remote command.
> 
> 
> Please tell me someone knows of a magic bullet. My experiences with sending units in to DVDO for repair have not been so positive. I need this unit working bad.



If it's like mine, it had to be sent in for repair. I had no issues. It was returned fairly quickly. It would have been much fast er though if I had not sent it to them my ground, since it took a week to reach them.


But I was also not in a rush since I had two EDGEs.


----------



## Blacklac

anyone have any idea what these new features in the upcoming firmware are?


Everytime I get a new firmware, I put motion interpolation in the feature request, but I doubt we will ever see that.


----------



## shingdaz

I had a similar problem with HDMI 1 input, it w ouldn't store the pictures setting properly, then one day it stopped responding to any inputs, swicthing firmware didn't resolve problem either, has to return unit for another. I'm still watching the new unit for any glitches that might crop up.


One feature I'd like is a dual Video output from the Edge> Although I don't know if it's possible to modify the hardware with a software fix? The would then allow me to use 1 output for lcd and the other for projector.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/17618614
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem with HDMI 1 input, it w ouldn't store the pictures setting properly, then one day it stopped responding to any inputs, swicthing firmware didn't resolve problem either, has to return unit for another. I'm still watching the new unit for any glitches that might crop up.
> 
> 
> One feature I'd like is a dual Video output from the Edge> Although I don't know if it's possible to modify the hardware with a software fix? The would then allow me to use 1 output for lcd and the other for projector.



It is interesting that they chose to limit the second HDMI out to audio only. I wonder what the reasoning behind that was. I've often wondered this, actually. Seems it would have easier, actually, to just duplicate the entire HDMI stream twice (though I understand it would have to two completely seperate processes for copy protection/handshake reasons)..


Weird. Can't imagine a legal reason. Wonder why?


BTW, I'm not going to disclose very much about this right now because I don't know very much right now but I've been told my unit may actually be fixed by an upcoming firmware release and have been promised beta code in the next couple of days. I have to admit I have my doubts but I liked the optimism. I hope they're right and I'm wrong.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/17621613
> 
> 
> ... BTW, I'm not going to disclose very much about this right now because I don't know very much right now but I've been told my unit may actually be fixed by an upcoming firmware release and have been promised beta code in the next couple of days. I have to admit I have my doubts but I liked the optimism. I hope they're right and I'm wrong.



Keep the faith. It may actually work.


----------



## DSP5000

Im hoping someone can help me here. i just purchased a DOA Edge, I'll be discussing that with the seller tomorrow but for now I'd like to see if i can get it working. Here are the symptoms. There is nothing on the display what so ever, I have one HDMI from my tivo to the edge and then from the edge to my Samsung 55" LED tv. The front LED on the Edge stays green. I put it into firmware upgrade mode by holding in the reset button and could see the drive on the PC, This would take numerous times before it worked but it eventually did. I deleted the old firmware but keep on getting this error message when trying to move the 1.2.3 "Cannot copy EDGE_123_xxxx: Cannot find the specified file. i tried on my mac at home and again after repeated attempts it would get through. the drive appears on the desktop and I run the mac software, All looks well but it wont unmount the drive and the end result is still nothing on the screen. No signal getting to the screen what so ever. the cables are fine and Im out a ideas.


Cheers,

Rob


----------



## juancmjr

Not sure how different it is for Mac users but did you uncompress the update file first? For Windows it comes in a zip file which will need to be decompressed before installation.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

My new Edge unit won't powerdown automatically like my defectice unit used to. As a result it is on (blue light) all the time, unless I manually shut it off. I don't want to program my Harmony for this. Will leaving it on cause a problem? Is anyone else running 1.3 having the same problem.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17627208
> 
> 
> My new Edge unit won't powerdown automatically like my defectice unit used to. As a result it is on (blue light) all the time, unless I manually shut it off. I don't want to program my Harmony for this. Will leaving it on cause a problem? Is anyone else running 1.3 having the same problem.



I use Harmony & Edge myself, and this is not a problem since the Edge has separate ON/OFF (not power toggle).

The reason for the Blue LED is that your current HDMI input is still active, i.e. your source has not been powered off.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSP5000* /forum/post/17626593
> 
> 
> Im hoping someone can help me here. i just purchased a DOA Edge, I'll be discussing that with the seller tomorrow but for now I'd like to see if i can get it working. Here are the symptoms. There is nothing on the display what so ever, I have one HDMI from my tivo to the edge and then from the edge to my Samsung 55" LED tv. The front LED on the Edge stays green. I put it into firmware upgrade mode by holding in the reset button and could see the drive on the PC, This would take numerous times before it worked but it eventually did. I deleted the old firmware but keep on getting this error message when trying to move the 1.2.3 "Cannot copy EDGE_123_xxxx: Cannot find the specified file. i tried on my mac at home and again after repeated attempts it would get through. the drive appears on the desktop and I run the mac software, All looks well but it wont unmount the drive and the end result is still nothing on the screen. No signal getting to the screen what so ever. the cables are fine and Im out a ideas.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob



Green LED means that it detects a signal but is unable to decode it.

I believe your screen would not show a picture before the Edge LED turns Blue.


Firmware:

I take for granted that you use a paperclip to push the reset button on the Edge during file transfer?


----------



## DSP5000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17627263
> 
> 
> Green LED means that it detects a signal but is unable to decode it.
> 
> I believe your screen would not show a picture before the Edge LED turns Blue.
> 
> 
> Firmware:
> 
> I take for granted that you use a paperclip to push the reset button on the Edge during file transfer?



The unit's led is constantly green, as soon as you plug the power in and it never changes colour. even with nothing plugged into it. Yes I used a paperclip held in place, the led flash's for 5 sec then the flash drive appears on the desktop. If you mean holding the paperclip in after that while transfering the firmware across? then no. But what does this error message mean "Cannot copy EDGE_123_xxxx: Cannot find the specified file. This happens every time when trying to transfer the firmware.


Rob


----------



## DSP5000

I Just got of the phone with DVDO support and they say that the unit has a corrupt boot loader and that nothing can be done to fix it in the field. Its as usefull as a brick in its current state.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSP5000* /forum/post/17629533
> 
> 
> I Just got of the phone with DVDO support and they say that the unit has a corrupt boot loader and that nothing can be done to fix it in the field. Its as usefull as a brick in its current state.




Ouch, talk about software eating hardware.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17623450
> 
> 
> Keep the faith. It may actually work.



And it did! Flawlessly. I owe Larry and the guys at DVDO a HUGE apology. I really didn't believe it would fix mine at ALL but it DID. I'm tell'in you guys, it appeared DEAD DEAD.


In the interest of full disclosure, I talked to Larry after I did it and he said that it won't fix all of them because some actually are HW failures (understandable) but that there's a pretty good chance it will fix many of them. I'm not going to quote percentages as that's best left to them.


Sorry it happened and I still don't know exactly WHAT happened but I'd estatic that it's fixed. Nice job DVDO.


----------



## DSP5000

What was wrong with your EDGE and what exactly did you do to bring it back to life?


Rob


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSP5000* /forum/post/17630987
> 
> 
> What was wrong with your EDGE and what exactly did you do to bring it back to life?
> 
> 
> Rob





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/17609124
> 
> 
> I have one I've had since virtually day one of availability. I've done every documented reset but all I get is a solid red light every time I power it on or off with the power cord. Unit is non-responsive to any remote command.
> 
> 
> Please tell me someone knows of a magic bullet. My experiences with sending units in to DVDO for repair have not been so positive. I need this unit working bad.



Mine was what I call "Dead. Dead.". It was lifeless. The only thing I could do to mine, essentially, was reset it to copy firmware to it. I tried every version since the very first beta code for the box and nothing seemed to help.


What Larry sent me (as yet, not publically released code) worked. I would have lost an inordinate amount of money betting it would have to go back in not just to be "serviced" but to be repaired as in replacing something hardware-wise in the unit itself. Don't take that lightly. I've been doing this a LONG time and I'm a network design engineer by profession for 25 years. I usually know when something's broken from a hardware or software perspective and can usually do quite well discerning between the two and this fooled me.


I was impressed to say the least.


----------



## Djv

Two exits complete hdmi NOW.´


I believe that it would have to put in for firmware upgrade


Regards from Spain


----------



## ismik300

Wish i had the Money!


----------



## DSP5000

Wilson-Flyer any chance of giving me a copy to try on my unit? All I get is a solid green light?


Rob


----------



## sofakng

Today I received my DVDO Edge and it's the first video processor that I've ever ordered.


I'm using it strictly for console games (X-Box 360 [1080p], PS3 [720p], and Wii/PS2 [480p]) and I can't say I see it making much of a difference.


I'm also testing it with two displays: Dell 2405 PC LCD [HDMI to DVI] and a Samsung LN32B640 [HDMI].


The Samsung's built-in scaler seems to be just as good as the DVDO Edge but maybe I'm missing something.


Can anybody give me any advice on how to use this properly? Also, how can I best compare the difference it's making? (it seems like I can't enable a strict "pass-through" mode for comparison; instead I need to unplug/replug my devices from my TV to test it)


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DSP5000* /forum/post/17636767
> 
> 
> Wilson-Flyer any chance of giving me a copy to try on my unit? All I get is a solid green light?
> 
> 
> Rob



Hi Rob. Not really my place to re-distribute it since it's beta code and it's not mine to send out. I sent you a PM with instructions on how you could likely get it easily.


Call it a gut feeling because I don't have ANYTHING factual to base this on but my bet is that it won't be long at all before this code is posted at DVDO.


-bob


----------



## rwestley

Call DVDO Support, they will probably send you the Beta firmware to help solve your problem. I also feel that the new Beta firmware will be posted very soon. My unit was dead and the new firmware brought it back to life. The latest beta firmware also fixes sound drop out issues. I am also impressed since I thought for sure it was a hardware issue and would have to be sent in for service.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/17661087
> 
> 
> Call DVDO Support, they will probably send you the Beta firmware to help solve your problem. I also feel that the new Beta firmware will be posted very soon. My unit was dead and the new firmware brought it back to life. The latest beta firmware also fixes sound drop out issues. I am also impressed since I thought for sure it was a hardware issue and would have to be sent in for service.



Guy's been around since 2003. One would think that if he really wanted it, he'd at least check his PM to see what I had to say, wouldn't you? LOL


----------



## Bogdan

I tried some search options on this 180 page thread, but couldn't find what I'm looking for. Please excuse if it's somewhere obvious.


I'm looking to find out what the EDGE can output via it's optical audio out when connected to an external DAC that only accepts 2-CH PCM up to 24/192 (i.e. not a receiver that will accept bitstreaming).


For 2-CH PCM input/material, can it output up to 24/192, or does it truncate the bits to 16/192? How about 24/96? Is that 16/96? Or is the sampling rate also reduced to 48 or whatever?


Also, how does the EDGE downmix a DTS-HD or Dolby TrueHD soundtrack if outputting the sound via optical?


----------



## Gary J

Among other things the first post in this thread says "The EDGE does not alter the sample rate, format, or content of the digital audio whatsoever".


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17666544
> 
> 
> Among other things the first post in this thread says "The EDGE does not alter the sample rate, format, or content of the digital audio whatsoever".



Yeah, but it's illegal I thought to output 24/192 via optical (and coaxial S/PDIF) because of copyright issues. Only HDMI is allowed to get the full output. While some devices may do it (i.e. OPPO BDP-83), the manufacturer will NEVER admit this, again because it's illegal.


So I'm curious if it truncates to 16bit, etc.


Also it obviously DOES alter the audio, since I can gear a DTS HD, etc. soundtrack just fine through my DAC which just takes 2-CH PCM input.. So how is it downmixing is my question? It must somehow negotiate with the DAC, but I can't tell how.


I'm curious because I also have my OPPO connected to my DAC, and in that case the OPPO is downmixing. When I change my DAC's input to where the EDGE is connected via optical, and compare back and forth, the EDGE's output for DTS/DD sounds a lot different and better. So what's it doing? Curious to know.


----------



## Gary J

I think the bottom line is the Edge is a _video_ processor.


----------



## Bogdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17666740
> 
> 
> I think the bottom line is the Edge is a _video_ processor.



LOL. If you don't know, you don't have to answer. Everyone is aware of what the Edge is. Thanks though...


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/17666661
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's illegal I thought to output 24/192 via optical (and coaxial S/PDIF) because of copyright issues. Only HDMI is allowed to get the full output. While some devices may do it (i.e. OPPO BDP-83), the manufacturer will NEVER admit this, again because it's illegal.
> 
> 
> So I'm curious if it truncates to 16bit, etc.
> 
> 
> Also it obviously DOES alter the audio, since I can gear a DTS HD, etc. soundtrack just fine through my DAC which just takes 2-CH PCM input.. So how is it downmixing is my question? It must somehow negotiate with the DAC, but I can't tell how.
> 
> 
> I'm curious because I also have my OPPO connected to my DAC, and in that case the OPPO is downmixing. When I change my DAC's input to where the EDGE is connected via optical, and compare back and forth, the EDGE's output for DTS/DD sounds a lot different and better. So what's it doing? Curious to know.



Bogdan, you raise an interesting question. I know zero about down-mixing but I do find it curious that you get a 2 channel signal out of a multi-track input to the Edge.


Let me ask an naïve question. Is it possible that the Edge looks downstream at its output and then negotiates upstream with the Oppo and the Oppo is doing the down-mixing and not the Edge? Alternatively, how do you know that you aren't just getting the L-R channels with no mixing at all? Thinking the optical signal has all the channels passed through the Edge, as it is supposed to do, and then your DAC just sees two of them.


I always thought that the DTS-HD would only play through a compatible system so I look forward to an answer here.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/17630682
> 
> 
> And it did! Flawlessly. I owe Larry and the guys at DVDO a HUGE apology. I really didn't believe it would fix mine at ALL but it DID. I'm tell'in you guys, it appeared DEAD DEAD.
> 
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I talked to Larry after I did it and he said that it won't fix all of them because some actually are HW failures (understandable) but that there's a pretty good chance it will fix many of them. I'm not going to quote percentages as that's best left to them.
> 
> 
> Sorry it happened and I still don't know exactly WHAT happened but I'd estatic that it's fixed. Nice job DVDO.



Sounds exactly what happened with my Edge unit, DVDO sent me a firmware that fixed a memory recall issue where memory settings would jump to different intigers when switching inputs. The problem was solved, but it returned later with other settings. The Unit eventually lost functionality and suffered from hardware failure that firmware couldn't fix.


I'm hoping then new firmware will adress this gremlin issue with the Edge.


----------



## veekay

Beta firmware is up on the site. In the little testing I have done it seems to have stopped the audio drops.


----------



## drooby7337

let's hope it does a better job of SD upconversion. I am not sure if I should download it just yet - Beta is still a bit underdeveloped. I have 1.23 Build87a I don't want to lose my settings. I finally got them set right!


----------



## veekay

Well, it didn't fix the issue when bitstreaming, but it was better


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drooby7337* /forum/post/17704555
> 
> 
> let's hope it does a better job of SD upconversion. I am not sure if I should download it just yet - Beta is still a bit underdeveloped. I have 1.23 Build87a I don't want to lose my settings. I finally got them set right!



Still if it is a beta, I assume it would still keep your settings from 1.23?


----------



## ghislain

Installed 1.4 without any particular problems (had to redo certain settings again since it was an upgrade from 1.21 - but that was no surprise as this had been indicated)

Checking things out I was not really able to find how to set these parameters:

_New Deinterlacing controls:

"Forced" will force the deinterlacer into using forced 3:2 or 2:2 with automatic detection of even or odd fields

"2:2 Even" will force 2:2 Even instead of using auto field detection

"2:2 Odd" will force 2:2 Odd instead of using auto field detection_


----------



## Extreman

The 1.4 beta destroyed my HD Audio.

DTS MA 5.1 and native 7.1 are muted. The vfd in my audioprocessor (Cary C11a) says PCM 2.0 and sometimes no audio is output. If I bypass the Edge and connect my BD player directly to my Audio processor everything works! This part worked with my 1.3 release!!

Even PCM 2.0 sometimes gives off noise in some of my speakers (also with no source present).


I realize that it is a beta release, but I also realize that it seems impossible to integrate all HDMI components in my system and have them to work properly together. This experience leaves me in constant pain $%"











Edit:

Dolby True HD 5.1 & 7.1 and LPCM 5.1 did not work either.

Standard 3/2/1 is ok.


----------



## barrygordon

I had the same experience and reloaded the faithful build 1.2.3 87a


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/17706165
> 
> 
> I had the same experience and reloaded the faithful build 1.2.3 87a



Interesting... DTS-MA and TrueHD works fine for me. Must be good 'ole HDMI striking again.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17706288
> 
> 
> Interesting... DTS-MA and TrueHD works fine for me. Must be good 'ole HDMI striking again.



Do you use the Edge VP as a Repeater device?

I am uncertain whether the sink/source/repeater brings any unknown factors into the equation. Barry and me have the same VP and the same Audioprocessor and runs the same firmware and both of us experience the same problems. This is rarely a coincidence.....

I have tried several settings, sequences, sources and formats with no success.

The only thing that was changed since last working edition is the Edge upgrade.

I would normally guess that other connected equipment might cause it, but as I stated in my tread above, everything works when doing a direct connection, bypassing the Edge.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17706396
> 
> 
> Do you use the Edge VP as a Repeater device?
> 
> I am uncertain whether the sink/source/repeater brings any unknown factors into the equation. Barry and me have the same VP and the same Audioprocessor and runs the same firmware and both of us experience the same problems. This is rarely a coincidence.....
> 
> I have tried several settings, sequences, sources and formats with no success.
> 
> The only thing that was changed since last working edition is the Edge upgrade.
> 
> I would normally guess that other connected equipment might cause it, but as I stated in my tread above, everything works when doing a direct connection, bypassing the Edge.



I have all my sources connected to Edge. Edge HDMI Video out goes to display and HDMI Audio out goes to Onkyo 875 AVR. HDMI output of Onkyo is not used.


An email to DVDO would seem to be the next step.. I hope they can get it straightened out.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17706413
> 
> 
> I have all my sources connected to Edge. Edge HDMI Video out goes to display and HDMI Audio out goes to Onkyo 875 AVR. HDMI output of Onkyo is not used.
> 
> 
> An email to DVDO would seem to be the next step.. I hope they can get it straightened out.



I am not too worried, still if I have this problem. The reason is that it was working before, so I guess it is 'only' a QA glitch in the testing phase, I would assume.


What I hope is that it is fixed before Christmas (i.e by next week).

I guess the only way is an e-mail as you suggest.


Barry, have you reported your issue to DVDO, yet?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17706413
> 
> 
> I have all my sources connected to Edge. Edge HDMI Video out goes to display and HDMI Audio out goes to Onkyo 875 AVR. HDMI output of Onkyo is not used.



OK, I reckon you are using the Edge HDMI Audio out towards your AVR and the normal HDMI output towards your display based on your above answer. This is the same way that I have done it. The only difference is an AVR vs an AP. I am also using hot-plug enabled on all inputs and Auto for the Audio. The video part seems fine.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17708395
> 
> 
> OK, I reckon you are using the Edge HDMI Audio out towards your AVR and the normal HDMI output towards your display based on your above answer. This is the same way that I have done it. The only difference is an AVR vs an AP. I am also using hot-plug enabled on all inputs and Auto for the Audio. The video part seems fine.



Have you tried setting Audio output to 'Audio HDMI' instead of 'Auto'?


----------



## drooby7337

Greeting DVDO Edge users,


I need some input please. I have a Panny 65" S1, comcast's Motoralla DVR box and the edge in between. I recently added a signal booster to the line to make sure I was getting enough signal - it helped in some HD content but not much.


At first I thought I was seeing things but ever since I had the edge (3 weeks now) Every time I turn any of the settings up (Brightness, color, hue, detail enhancement ...) I see very noticeable pixelation. I am talking half inch to 1 inch squares. This happens in all SD and some HD content. It is most noticeable in HD when there's a fast moving picture or when the scene changes quickly. I tried connecting the receiver both via component and HDMI and it didn't change anything. In fact, I compared the SD signal with Edge and from the box to the TV directly via coax and it was only slightly better (picture was a bit more vibrant but the pixelation made it worse!)


I also have a dish VIP722k connected and do not get this at all (it's only used for international SD channels). In fact the SD picture there has improved a lot. (It didnt look that good on my older 50" plasma Sammy but it looks much better on this TV and even better with edge - no pixelation, brighter colors, higher detail .. ect).


Any help is greatly appreciated - do I have a bad box? What should I do?


~ Drooby


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/17708600
> 
> 
> Have you tried setting Audio output to 'Audio HDMI' instead of 'Auto'?



Yes, this was the first thing I tried during my troubleshooting.


My temporary fix will be to use the analog outputs from my BDP with my AP in DSP mode.

The only downside then is that I can not use PLIIX to create 7.1 from 5.1 DD True HD if disc does not have native 7.1 (which they 'never' have anyway).

On DTS HDMA I am limited to 5.1.


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drooby7337* /forum/post/17709901
> 
> 
> Greeting DVDO Edge users,
> 
> 
> I need some input please. I have a Panny 65" S1, comcast's Motoralla DVR box and the edge in between. I recently added a signal booster to the line to make sure I was getting enough signal - it helped in some HD content but not much.
> 
> 
> At first I thought I was seeing things but ever since I had the edge (3 weeks now) Every time I turn any of the settings up (Brightness, color, hue, detail enhancement ...) I see very noticeable pixelation. I am talking half inch to 1 inch squares. This happens in all SD and some HD content. It is most noticeable in HD when there's a fast moving picture or when the scene changes quickly. I tried connecting the receiver both via component and HDMI and it didn't change anything. In fact, I compared the SD signal with Edge and from the box to the TV directly via coax and it was only slightly better (picture was a bit more vibrant but the pixelation made it worse!)
> 
> 
> I also have a dish VIP722k connected and do not get this at all (it's only used for international SD channels). In fact the SD picture there has improved a lot. (It didnt look that good on my older 50" plasma Sammy but it looks much better on this TV and even better with edge - no pixelation, brighter colors, higher detail .. ect).
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated - do I have a bad box? What should I do?
> 
> 
> ~ Drooby



You are probably experiencing a low-bitrate problem on your comcast channels and there is nothing you can do about it.










The comcast signal is just like every other digital tv signal compressed. The more it is compressed, the worse the blockiness you describe will get. I have no knowledge about comcast in particular but many cable providers compress the signal alot to squeeze more channels in.

The only thing that will help is if comcast decides to allocate more bandwidth per channel. You can't do anything on your side. Signal boosters have no effect, if you get a picture it is as good as it gets.

The reason that it is worst when there are quick motion is because then it needs even higher bitrate to sustain good picture quality.


The reason that your dish gets a better picture is because satelite transmissions commonly have higher bit rate per channel.


The dvdo edge compared to directly to the tv difference is probably because the tv softens the image so you don't see the blockiness as much.


If you have to stick with comcast it is a matter of taste what picture suits you the best, directly to the tv or through the edge. Only you can decide.


----------



## durv

I realize that this is highly subjective and completely dependant upon source, but I was wondering what other DVDO Edge owners are using for picture settings?


I'm specifically interested in what folks are doing when setting a cable or satellite (my case satellite) box to "native" mode and dealing with the multiple different input possibilities.


I use a DTV HR-22 set to native and watch almost exlusively HD content. Currently I use:


Fine Detail Enhancement (25)

Edge Enhancement (20)

Mosquito NR (High)


I was just wondering what other folks are using so I could play around with other permutations forum members like.


Thanks!


----------



## drooby7337

Thankyou very much - I appreciate the reply. One thing I couldn't figure out even though your analysis makes perfect sense and I did think of it before. The pixelation only occurs when edge settings are active, when edge is on but no change is any settings (all settings are set to zero) - there is slim to no pixelation. As I increase settings - the pixelation increases. I assume the slim pixelizations (even when settings are zeroed out) is because of the upscaling that is automatically occuring. Without the edge )even though the picture may be worse detailwise and "halowise" there is no pixelation whatsoever. That is why I am inclined to think the edge has something to do with it.


----------



## veekay

Are any of you with the Edge also using one of the wireless buttkicker systems by chance?


----------



## Blacklac

Has anyone tried inputting 48hz to the Edge? Beyond that, has anyone tried converting 48hz to 60hz, with the Edge??


I messed with that on my PC, but wasn't happy with the results. I have used the Edge to convert 50hz to 60hz and was very happy with the results, so I would like to try 48hz. I would simply try it, but it will require some rewiring I'd like to avoid if it is impossible. I emailed DVDO, but no response as of yet. I'm sure eventually I will get one from them.


Just curious.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17718042
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried inputting 48hz to the Edge? Beyond that, has anyone tried converting 48hz to 60hz, with the Edge??
> 
> 
> I messed with that on my PC, but wasn't happy with the results. I have used the Edge to convert 50hz to 60hz and was very happy with the results, so I would like to try 48hz. I would simply try it, but it will require some rewiring I'd like to avoid if it is impossible. I emailed DVDO, but no response as of yet. I'm sure eventually I will get one from them.
> 
> 
> Just curious.



FWIW, DVDO just emailed me back. They said they do not think the Edge will process a 720p48 signal.


----------



## andrewfee

Pretty sure I had 1080p48 going through my EDGE at one point. As long as it's set to match the refresh rate you should be OK.


Definitely worth trying 720p48 if you can. (I no longer have an EDGE or I'd test it myself to save you rewiring things)


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewfee* /forum/post/17725720
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I had 1080p48 going through my EDGE at one point. As long as it's set to match the refresh rate you should be OK.
> 
> 
> Definitely worth trying 720p48 if you can. (I no longer have an EDGE or I'd test it myself to save you rewiring things)



I might try it, if I do wire my PC up. However, in their response, he did specifically say that he didn't think the Edge would "process" a 720p48 signal. He didn't really say it wouldn't accept and pass it. I need the Edge to process it and convert it to 720p60, if it can.


I'm just messing with a frame doubling script with ffdshow and reclock. I don't like the effect when reclock converts 48hz to 60hz. I've tried 50hz->60hz on the Edge and I didn't really notice and issues at all.


I really, really hate that displays are so limited on what refresh rates they can display.







I have no room, or money, for a projector right now. Some day.


----------



## matbl

Hello


I just got an edge and have a couple of questions that I hope someone can answer.


1) If the input is 576i on component originating from SD broadcast and output is 1080p/50, should I set the edge to output RGB or YCC and why?


2) If the output should be YCC, should it be ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standard?

Why?




My impressions so far is that it is a good device but not really worth the money (about $620 after shipping and customs duties) to me since I don't have a massive amount of NTSC DVD's. But I can't return it so...

Deinterlacing and upscaling is good but Mosquito NR causes additional artefacts and edge and detail enhancement isn't very good either.

I'm surprised it doesn't have algorithms for improving banding on flat surfaces (some dithering wouldn't hurt) ?!?


----------



## mustangs1

Try the output deep color. This eliminates banding


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17729363
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> I just got an edge and have a couple of questions that I hope someone can answer.
> 
> 
> 1) If the input is 576i on component originating from SD broadcast and output is 1080p/50, should I set the edge to output RGB or YCC and why?
> 
> 
> 2) If the output should be YCC, should it be ITU.601 or ITU.709 color standard?
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My impressions so far is that it is a good device but not really worth the money (about $620 after shipping and customs duties) to me since I don't have a massive amount of NTSC DVD's. But I can't return it so...
> 
> Deinterlacing and upscaling is good but Mosquito NR causes additional artefacts and edge and detail enhancement isn't very good either.
> 
> I'm surprised it doesn't have algorithms for improving banding on flat surfaces (some dithering wouldn't hurt) ?!?



^^^^^


----------



## ddnathan

I am experiencing audio dropout occasionally after I upgraded to firmware 1.4. If I turn off Edge and then turn it on, the problem is gone. Before the upgrade the problem was there but not as frequently as now.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddnathan* /forum/post/17734889
> 
> 
> I am experiencing audio dropout occasionally after I upgraded to firmware 1.4. If I turn off Edge and then turn it on, the problem is gone. Before the upgrade the problem was there but not as frequently as now.



I am starting to think they will never completely fix this issue. I thought mine was fixed with 1.2.3, but after turning off all my units in the chain (i usually leave my Flea and cable box on) the dropouts return worse than ever! Now, after going to 1.4 they are gone again, but I fear turning those 2 boxes off again.


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/17733573
> 
> 
> Try the output deep color. This eliminates banding



Even if the banding is present in the component input?

(The component input originates from a mpeg-2 broadcast)


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/17735084
> 
> 
> I am starting to think they will never completely fix this issue. I thought mine was fixed with 1.2.3, but after turning off all my units in the chain (i usually leave my Flea and cable box on) the dropouts return worse than ever! Now, after going to 1.4 they are gone again, but I fear turning those 2 boxes off again.



Not to minimize the problems some of you are experiencing at all but just for the record, I've never had an audio drop-out at all, on any input. Output is HDMI to a Samsung 52630.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/17736285
> 
> 
> Not to minimize the problems some of you are experiencing at all but just for the record, I've never had an audio drop-out at all, on any input. Output is HDMI to a Samsung 52630.



I also have frequently very short but nasty audio dropouts only when outputting AC3 from my cable box (german reelbox) directly to the EDGE.

That dropouts are fully gone now, when I output it first to the Sony AVR and from the AVR to the EDGE.


All components are connected by HDMI and the problem was present with all Firmware versions...


Not a single dropout with stereo signals...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17736273
> 
> 
> Even if the banding is present in the component input?
> 
> (The component input originates from a mpeg-2 broadcast)



Yeah, I don't see why not


----------



## veekay

No dropouts with stereo for me as well - Wii does great since it just uses RCA's


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/17736893
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't see why not



I can report that it does not improve with deep color. Sampling is 10-bit and output is 12-bit (per component, per pixel). But if there are banding in the input, the edge will not smooth or dither the banding.


If someone from Anchor Bay reads this, please consider this feature!


----------



## rwestley

I have upgraded to the latest firmware and the audio drop out problem is resolved. I am going using HDMI for all my inputs and I am going into an Onkyo 605 receiver. I had the problem with the previous firmware. One might try reinstalling the new beta firmware and do a reboot. It seems like a very strange problem that does not effect all of us.


----------



## tongyang

I have my PS3 hooked up to the DVDO Edge via HDMI, and then from the edge to a Panasonic Plasma via HDMI.


While playing games, about once every half hour or so I'd get a 1 sec audio drop out. Drives me nuts.


----------



## EJ

Thinking about purchasing. I have a couple questions.


1. Most of my viewing is done in my theater with a panasonic ax200u.


2.m Almost all viewing is done through ps3 with a combination of blu ray and media server files. I also use a directv hddvr, my wife uses a standard def tivo. how much improvement will i notice?


3. is it true it will plat standard dvd;s at a mjultiple of 24 Hz avoiding 3:2 pulldown?


4. most importantly, will the basic functions be easy for my wife to use?


thanks for the help.

ej


----------



## detroit1

I use the DVDO Edge with the AX200 and is is awesome; especially when you use the fine detail and edge enhancement controls on the EDGE; leaving all the projector controls on normal and tweaking everything from the DVDO

the sharpness of the picture after doing that is top notch. and pixel free

standard dvd's look great and now you can put your dvd player on 480i or 480p and the prep function does the job

I like the remote; it is pretty easy to use and you can check the info or change controls pretty easily


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/17736300
> 
> 
> I also have frequently very short but nasty audio dropouts only when outputting AC3 from my cable box (german reelbox) directly to the EDGE.
> 
> That dropouts are fully gone now, when I output it first to the Sony AVR and from the AVR to the EDGE.
> 
> 
> All components are connected by HDMI and the problem was present with all Firmware versions...
> 
> 
> Not a single dropout with stereo signals...
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



Today I got a new toy, a LG-390 BluRay player.

After installing I found out, that also with the AC3 Signal of the LG connected by HDMI directly, the short disturbing dropouts are present.

They are also gone, when I route the signal also first through the Sony AVR and afterwards through the EDGE.


Nobody else with similar experiences ?


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/17815248
> 
> 
> Today I got a new toy, a LG-390 BluRay player.
> 
> After installing I found out, that also with the AC3 Signal of the LG connected by HDMI directly, the short disturbing dropouts are present.
> 
> They are also gone, when I route the signal also first through the Sony AVR and afterwards through the EDGE.
> 
> 
> Nobody else with similar experiences ?
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



That's disturbing news, for me, because I see the LG-390 in my future.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17818235
> 
> 
> That's disturbing news, for me, because I see the LG-390 in my future.



Meanwhile I got the hint from Ken at DVDO to reduce the audio delay to the maximum negative value.


For the LG that eliminated the dropout problem with AC3 , for the Reelbox the problem is still there, but improved...


I will test this configuration for the next days, before I will go back to the "direct to the AVR" configuration.


The LG 390 is for sure a very good buy (223 Euros in Germany). The network installation was a process of seconds, and I was immediately able to play videos, music and pictures from my network drive, (non DNLA!).

Starting and loading time is quick !


But it is my first Bluray player, so I had to notice, that my TV is not able to play 24p , so I have to live with 50Hz jitter for a while:-(


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## Wizard256

I already sent a email to Anchor Bay and got no reply.


DVDO Edge I'd buy that processor if supports EIA-608 closed caption via analog inputs ; composite, S-Video and component. Very important.


Two ways to do this:


Decode closed caption and embed this into video stream during processing.

Panasonic DMR-EZ28K currently does this but no analog input. Good input particularly S-video as you can do this with S-VHS box as decent NTSC tuner box. DVDO edge has no NTSC RF input tuner as many places still use NTSC canada till mid Aug 2011. I do not wish to have one extra box before the DVDO Edge to serve CC decoding via composite which I have is Telecaption II box.


Or translate EIA-608 to EIA-708 on the fly and send digital closed caption data, this way TV will decode digital closed caption. I have not seen like this yet but that is important since people still have quite collection of DVD with analog closed caption (EIA-608). Subtitle *does* not have many things that closed caption does like describe noises, catch all the words etc that subtitles doesn't.


Right now this role is done with Dscaler does CC decoding well but no black background to make easy text readability. Need better video quality still!

The Dscaler is limiting choices of video capture cards and building and using a HTPC is a *hassle*. I'm already having problems with video quality particularly interference (pixie dust/moire) in captured video.


Cheers, Wizard


----------



## brownerd

I am considering buying the edge, but have a concern over my cable length. I currently have all my components in a different room and am using the 100' Honeywell HDMI cable (with restorer) - audio is going to a Denon AVR-5803 receiver via digital cable. Do you think the edge will be able to drive the signal that distance? FYI - I am using a DirecTV HR2XXX and a PS3. I have some issues with the PS3 flickering when on the menus (the ps3 menus), but once the movie starts in 1080P it is fine. Your thoughts/advice is much appreciated.


----------



## TRT

My Integra DTC-9.8 has VP issues with component to HDMI upconversion. Flickering! Does the Edge whip the Reon performance wise? Is it worth the 800 bills? I have disconnected the component from the processor and routed them directly to the TV. Obviously, I'm not getting my monies worth and I'm looking for a better solution. Clearly, the DTC-9.8 is scheduled for termination when Emotiva releases the XMC-1. But, my question is about the edge. Is it worth the money? I'm wanting to use the separate audio/audio-video HDMI outputs as a solution. Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## TheaterLover

Don't have experience with Integra or Emotiva. I use the Edge with Pioneer Pro-101FD monitor, with audio being routed to my Pioneer receiver. It is working fine for me. Since the OPPO Blue Ray player has the same chip as the Edge, I am not sure if it is worth the money for pure DVD/Blu-ray viewing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17839451
> 
> 
> My Integra DTC-9.8 has VP issues with component to HDMI upconversion. Flickering! Does the Edge whip the Reon performance wise? Is it worth the 800 bills? I have disconnected the component from the processor and routed them directly to the TV. Obviously, I'm not getting my monies worth and I'm looking for a better solution. Clearly, the DTC-9.8 is scheduled for termination when Emotiva releases the XMC-1. But, my question is about the edge. Is it worth the money? I'm wanting to use the separate audio/audio-video HDMI outputs as a solution. Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/17820358
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I got the hint from Ken at DVDO to reduce the audio delay to the maximum negative value.
> 
> 
> For the LG that eliminated the dropout problem with AC3 , for the Reelbox the problem is still there, but improved...
> 
> 
> I will test this configuration for the next days, before I will go back to the "direct to the AVR" configuration.
> 
> 
> The LG 390 is for sure a very good buy (223 Euros in Germany). The network installation was a process of seconds, and I was immediately able to play videos, music and pictures from my network drive, (non DNLA!).
> 
> Starting and loading time is quick !
> 
> 
> But it is my first Bluray player, so I had to notice, that my TV is not able to play 24p , so I have to live with 50Hz jitter for a while:-(
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505



Thanks for the information. Please post back if you have any additional problems or tips. I'll do the same.


Thanks!


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17839451
> 
> 
> My Integra DTC-9.8 has VP issues with component to HDMI upconversion. Flickering! Does the Edge whip the Reon performance wise? Is it worth the 800 bills?



It's not particularly better than the Reon, but most receivers using the Reon don't do it justice, so the Edge should definitely be better than your receiver. Also, $800? It can be found new for much cheaper.


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17844242
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. Please post back if you have any additional problems or tips. I'll do the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, DCIFRTHS !


Sorry to say the AC3 problem BD390 -> EDGE is not totally gone...


I still get some very short drops so I went back to the configuration BD390->AVR->EDGE which is dropout free.


I hope DVDO will be able to fix that with new firmware...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## Cattledog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17839451
> 
> 
> Is it worth the 800 bills?



One Call has refurbs w/free shipping for way less.


----------



## els




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17839451
> 
> 
> My Integra DTC-9.8 has VP issues with component to HDMI upconversion. Flickering! Does the Edge whip the Reon performance wise? Is it worth the 800 bills? I have disconnected the component from the processor and routed them directly to the TV. Obviously, I'm not getting my monies worth and I'm looking for a better solution. Clearly, the DTC-9.8 is scheduled for termination when Emotiva releases the XMC-1. But, my question is about the edge. Is it worth the money? I'm wanting to use the separate audio/audio-video HDMI outputs as a solution. Anyone want to weigh in?



i have no experience with the 9.8, or emotiva, however i am using an edge in my reworked home theater setup. i am running hdmi from a comcast hd cable box, a toshiba a-30 hddvd, and oppo bd-83 to the edge, and then a 35 foot hdmi blue jeans cable to an anthem LTX-300 projector (JVC-RS-10 equivalent). the audio of the cable box and toshiba are toslink to a theta casablanca 3. the oppo audio is coax to the cb3.


the picture, and stability are tremendous. the unit was professionally calibrated, and i am totally satisfied.


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maier2505* /forum/post/17820358
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I got the hint from Ken at DVDO to reduce the audio delay to the maximum negative value.
> 
> 
> For the LG that eliminated the dropout problem with AC3 , for the Reelbox the problem is still there, but improved...
> 
> 
> I will test this configuration for the next days, before I will go back to the "direct to the AVR" configuration.
> 
> 
> The LG 390 is for sure a very good buy (223 Euros in Germany). The network installation was a process of seconds, and I was immediately able to play videos, music and pictures from my network drive, (non DNLA!).
> 
> Starting and loading time is quick !
> 
> 
> But it is my first Bluray player, so I had to notice, that my TV is not able to play 24p , so I have to live with 50Hz jitter for a while:-(
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> maier2505




Maier.........


Which version of the firmware gave you the audio dropouts on your Edge??


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRT* /forum/post/17839451
> 
> 
> My Integra DTC-9.8 has VP issues with component to HDMI upconversion. Flickering! Does the Edge whip the Reon performance wise? Is it worth the 800 bills? I have disconnected the component from the processor and routed them directly to the TV. Obviously, I'm not getting my monies worth and I'm looking for a better solution. Clearly, the DTC-9.8 is scheduled for termination when Emotiva releases the XMC-1. But, my question is about the edge. Is it worth the money? I'm wanting to use the separate audio/audio-video HDMI outputs as a solution. Anyone want to weigh in?



In my opinion, the DTC-9.8 and the EDGE are a marriage made in heaven, assuming you do your video switching/scaling with the EDGE and feed it's audio-only HDMI output into one of the Integra's HDMI inputs.


You gain two extra HDMI inputs and the only thing you give up is the OSD (which you wouldn't have anyway if you use 24Hz frame rate for BD).



Ken Whitcomb


Audyssey MultEQ Pro calibrations


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/17874763
> 
> 
> Maier.........
> 
> 
> Which version of the firmware gave you the audio dropouts on your Edge??



HiHoStevo,


I have them throughout all resent Firmware versions...


Actually 1.4, but I tried really all Firmware versions immediately when they came out. The problem ist the same...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## dsidney

Guys,


My TV is broken, so I have been using my LCD monitor Viewsonic VX2433wm as a TV.


The satellite feed is going trough the EDGE, but the only way I get an image is with the alarm of "Video Safe Mode On" at the bottom of the screen all the time.


The alarm says to toggle the bottom Guide on the remote to switch to Off, but if I do it the image disappears.

If I toggle back the Guide bottom, the image comes back, but the alarm is there saying: "The Video Safe Mode is on. Toggle the Guide bottom on the remote to switch the Safe Mode to Off" or something like that.


I can't make this go away.


Any help please. I am sorry for my English.


Sidney


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/17880546
> 
> 
> The satellite feed is going trough the EDGE, but the only way I get an image is with the alarm of "Video Safe Mode On" at the bottom of the screen all the time.



Sounds like you are having an HDCP issue (ie your monitor is not HDCP-compatible). Until you get a new display the easy way to fix this is to use the component video output on your satellite box.


----------



## TKNice

As one of the early preorders, I'm looking forward to the Emotiva UMC-1 and had a few questions about how it will be used in my setup.


I'm wondering two things:


Will the Edge still be my primary video processor?


What's the best way to put these in line?


I'm thinking I should move all of my source HDMI cables over to the UMC and let it act as my hub, then through the Edge to the projector. This way I can still take advantage of the UMC on screen menus but leave all of the deinterlacing, upscaling, and picture adjustment to the Edge. Honestly, I don't know how the video capabilities stack up to the Edge, but one thing I must have is vertical anamorphic stretch and I don't think the UMC does this.


Any suggestions/advice would be much appreciated.


Thanks!


-TK


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17881246
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are having an HDCP issue (ie your monitor is not HDCP-compatible). Until you get a new display the easy way to fix this is to use the component video output on your satellite box.



The monitor is advertised as HDCP compliant.


Is there any other possibility?



The satellite box has only composite video and super-video out.



Thanks.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/17882214
> 
> 
> The monitor is advertised as HDCP compliant.
> 
> 
> Is there any other possibility?



Do you have any other sources, like DVD or BD, that you know will output HDCP to see if that is the issue?


Also, which output resolution are you using from the EDGE?


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17882527
> 
> 
> Do you have any other sources, like DVD or BD, that you know will output HDCP to see if that is the issue?
> 
> 
> Also, which output resolution are you using from the EDGE?



The output resolution is in auto and it is outputting the correct resolution for this monitor, that is 1080p 60Hz.


Everything else is in auto and it is showing RGB for color output.


I tried also YCB 4:4:4 and 4:2:2, both work, but don't solve the problem.


I will try with the Oppo BDP-83 player to see if it works.


I will let you know.


Thanks for trying to help.


Sidney


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17882527
> 
> 
> Do you have any other sources, like DVD or BD, that you know will output HDCP to see if that is the issue?
> 
> 
> Also, which output resolution are you using from the EDGE?



I tried with the BDP-83 connected direct to the monitor with the same HDMI cable and it worked perfectly.


I did two resets on EDGE while connected with the monitor and it didn't work either.


Still have the announcement of "Video Safe Mode is on", at the bottom of the display all the time.


----------



## ghislain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/17884932
> 
> 
> I tried with the BDP-83 connected direct to the monitor with the same HDMI cable and it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> I did two resets on EDGE while connected with the monitor and it didn't work either.
> 
> 
> Still have the announcement of "Video Safe Mode is on", at the bottom of the display all the time.



Did you get in touch with DVDO regarding this issue?

To me it looks like a typical EDID problem.


----------



## garretteD

if you have deep color on it may cause you to lose the picture. make sure it is off then

toggle the guide button


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

Anybody figured out how to make the Edge pass time information through? Let me explain. In my living room, I have an HR-21 and a VP50 and a Samsung LCD. When I switch inputs to HDMI 1 on the VP50, the Samsung shows the input change (coming from sense that something new is lighting up the Samsung HDMI port) in the upper left. It shows the time and some other information.


In the bedroom, virtually the same setup with an Edge. Doesn't show the time and says "No Time Information" as if it's not being passed by the Edge. It's obviously coming from the HR-21 because it's working in the living room with the VP50.


Any ideas? No big deal. Just something else that should work but apparently doesn't.


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/17885825
> 
> 
> Did you get in touch with DVDO regarding this issue?
> 
> To me it looks like a typical EDID problem.



It doesn't look like an EDID problem. I tested everything and it is still only working on Video Safe Mode.


EDGE is recognizing everything correctly on Auto. The input and the output.


I also tried with fixed output with no different result.


DVDO is trying to help already. Until now they didn't come up with a solution yet.


Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garretteD* /forum/post/17885990
> 
> 
> if you have deep color on it may cause you to lose the picture. make sure it is off then
> 
> toggle the guide button




I tried off and on with no avail. It doesn't make any difference at all.


I only get an a image on Video Safe Mode.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ghislain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/17889454
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like an EDID problem. I tested everything and it is still only working on Video Safe Mode.
> 
> 
> EDGE is recognizing everything correctly on Auto. The input and the output.
> 
> 
> I also tried with fixed output with no different result.
> 
> 
> DVDO is trying to help already. Until now they didn't come up with a solution yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to help.



You are welcome.

Part of the problem is that there are very little tools available that can help you in debugging this. One way of trying to find out what is going on is to connect your display to your computer and activate the debugging mode for the display card (if this is possible at all). I did this when I set up my Nettop (running Ubuntu Linux) and it helped my in solving stuttering problems (which were not Edge related) that were related EDID related.

Let's hope the good people from DVDO will be able to come up with a solid solution for you soon.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/17891887
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> Part of the problem is that there are very little tools available that can help you in debugging this. One way of trying to find out what is going on is to connect your display to your computer and activate the debugging mode for the display card (if this is possible at all). I did this when I set up my Nettop (running Ubuntu Linux) and it helped my in solving stuttering problems (which were not Edge related) that were related EDID related.
> 
> Let's hope the good people from DVDO will be able to come up with a solid solution for you soon.



I hope DVDO has something like these instruments when diagnosing the EEDID:
http://www.quantumdata.com/products/...ctory_780.html


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/17891887
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> Part of the problem is that there are very little tools available that can help you in debugging this. One way of trying to find out what is going on is to connect your display to your computer and activate the debugging mode for the display card (if this is possible at all). I did this when I set up my Nettop (running Ubuntu Linux) and it helped my in solving stuttering problems (which were not Edge related) that were related EDID related.
> 
> Let's hope the good people from DVDO will be able to come up with a solid solution for you soon.



The monitor is connected to the PC and to EDGE at the same time.


PC on DVI and the EDGE on HDMI input.


I just change from one to another.


I will try to see this debbuqqing mode for the display. This monitor is very good and work flawlessly with the PC and with the BDP-83.


Is it possible that the PC is interfering with the right operation of EDGE while it is on? I didn't try it off yet. Probably not, but I will check this.



Thanks


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/17891961
> 
> 
> I hope DVDO has something like these instruments when diagnosing the EEDID:
> http://www.quantumdata.com/products/...ctory_780.html



Hi,


Unless DVDO has a monitor exactly like mine and the same HDMI cable (or not) to replicate my situation, I think it wouldn't help much. But I am no expert on this.


Thanks


----------



## matbl

I have a question regarding audio synchronization.

I'm aware that the EDGE delays audio so it will be in synch with the video due to the internal video delay. However, does it also compensate for the video delay in the display? This information is available to it in the E-EDID over HDMI.

And if the audio only HDMI out is connected to an AVR, does the EDGE use the audio delay signaled by the AVR in the E-EDID in its calculation?

Ideally it would be something like (internal video delay)+(display video delay)-(AVR audio delay).

Or should I just route the HDMI audio AND video through the AVR which will handle this correctly? (The AVR won't touch the HDMI video)


----------



## nikos77

i have a Samsung 8000 series LED lit LCD from the US and moved to europe.

I'm considering buying the DVDO edge for it to be able to convert the 50Hz signals here to the 60Hz that the LCD only supports.


I was just waiting for CES to happen and see if there is a better solution out before I make a purchase as I have a couple weeks time as my gear is still in route in a container somewhere in the atlantic ocean...


Any ideas / suggestions??


Thanks

Nikos


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikos77* /forum/post/17898446
> 
> 
> i have a Samsung 8000 series LED lit LCD from the US and moved to europe.
> 
> I'm considering buying the DVDO edge for it to be able to convert the 50Hz signals here to the 60Hz that the LCD only supports.
> 
> 
> I was just waiting for CES to happen and see if there is a better solution out before I make a purchase as I have a couple weeks time as my gear is still in route in a container somewhere in the atlantic ocean...
> 
> 
> Any ideas / suggestions??
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nikos



Are you sure the samsung 8000 series cannot accept 50 Hz??? It should be able to. In what resolution are we talking anyway?


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17898272
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding audio synchronization.
> 
> I'm aware that the EDGE delays audio so it will be in synch with the video due to the internal video delay. However, does it also compensate for the video delay in the display? This information is available to it in the E-EDID over HDMI.
> 
> And if the audio only HDMI out is connected to an AVR, does the EDGE use the audio delay signaled by the AVR in the E-EDID in its calculation?
> 
> Ideally it would be something like (internal video delay)+(display video delay)-(AVR audio delay).
> 
> Or should I just route the HDMI audio AND video through the AVR which will handle this correctly? (The AVR won't touch the HDMI video)



I will answer my own question so anyone else who reads this will get the answer too.

It will NOT take the audio and/or video delay reported by the display or AVR into account.

This means that I still have to route it through the AVR.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17905757
> 
> 
> I will answer my own question so anyone else who reads this will get the answer too.
> 
> It will NOT take the audio and/or video delay reported by the display or AVR into account.
> 
> This means that I still have to route it through the AVR.



By routing "it" are you referring to the video signal output from the Edge?


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17905850
> 
> 
> By routing "it" are you referring to the video signal output from the Edge?



Yes.

Sorry for not being very clear.

I will output video and audio from the edge to my AVR and then to the TV (video only).


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17905853
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Sorry for not being very clear.
> 
> I will output video and audio from the edge to my AVR and then to the TV (video only).



No problem










Are you experiencing problems with audio sych when routing HDMI audio, from the Edge, to the AVR, and the HDMI video, from the Edge, directly to the display?


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/17905872
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you experiencing problems with audio sych when routing HDMI audio, from the Edge, to the AVR, and the HDMI video, from the Edge, directly to the display?



Not yet since I returned my previous AVR before I got the edge and my new AVR hasn't arrived yet.

I'm very sensitive to audio/video synch and prefer to know that the system has used all available information in its automatic sync handling. If that isn't enough, I'll have to start fiddling with manual settings but I prefer to avoid that.


----------



## nikos77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17898505
> 
> 
> Are you sure the samsung 8000 series cannot accept 50 Hz??? It should be able to. In what resolution are we talking anyway?



Thanks for trying to help...


Below is a snip from Samsungs forum and their official answer.


Quote of question....


I will be purchasing and using the UN55B8000 TV in the USA and will be moving to europe in a few months.


I understand that it will only have support for NTSC/ATSC/QAM broadcasting systems and only 100v-127v 60Hz power.


However with a PAL tuner sending the image to the display will the picture display properly?

With a voltage converter from 240 to 100v-127v will the 50Hz be an issue, since I believe only the voltage converts and not the Hz from 50Hz to 60Hz.


Please try to be a little more clear than your standard answer of "Outside of the NA territories you will not only need a converter for the broadcast, but also for the power."


Your answer will decide if i can purchase this TV or not.


Thank you.

*Mr Samsung answered:* "Thank you for the question. The main reason why I can only say "you will need a converter" is due to the fact that I can not name any specific converters on this site. There are no "Samsung Approved" converters on the market or on the Samsung website. Samsung also can not endorse the use of such converters on the NA spec TVs. the converters should only be used as a last resort fix. That said, using a unit outside of the US, Canada, or Mexico will be at your own discretion since the warrant also only applies to the country of original purchase. If you were to attain a PAL to NTSC converter, the image should work just fine and you should not see any distortion. As far as the power is concerned, if any voltages or Hz that are not supported by the TV are sent to it, the unit may experience intermittent operation fluctuations.


-MrSamsung


End Quotes..


So this led me to seek a scaler that would take anything i throw at it and convert it to NTSC before I display on the display at the higest resolution.

Am I not understanding this correctly?


Thanks


----------



## Fudoh

I would interpretate this answer as "I've got no idea at all"...


You can use a video processor like the Edge to convert any incoming 50Hz material, no matter if DVD (576i50), 720p50 or 1080i50 to 108060Hz. The result is very similar to the 3:2 pulldown you are used to from DVDs and movies on TV.


While I live in Germany, many older Plasma and LCDs can only accept their native resoluion at 60Hz, so I've used this method for years on several TVs. You can easily get used to it, especially if you're from a 60Hz country where all movies have 3:2 studder...


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikos77* /forum/post/17908206
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying to help...
> 
> 
> So this led me to seek a scaler that would take anything i throw at it and convert it to NTSC before I display on the display at the higest resolution.
> 
> Am I not understanding this correctly?
> 
> 
> Thanks



This is going to be really off topic but I'll do my best to help.


I think you are mixing up the frequency of the power supply with the frequency of the picture.

Power:

If the TV is rated at 110-120V 60Hz you need something to convert the european 220-240V 50Hz to the correct voltage AND frequency.


Picture:

Your samsung probably won't have any problem accepting 50 Hz pictures.

But you can't use the built-in tuner so you need to get an external box which can output either hdmi (preferably) or component.

Which country are you moving to?



So in short, the DVDO Edge will not solve your problem since the problem has to do with the power and not the picture.


BUT! The DVDO Edge will improve the picture quality for broadcast tv (and DVD's). So if you can afford one, it won't hurt. But don't set it to output 60 Hz if the input is 50 Hz, it won't look good... (set it to output 50 Hz)


----------



## ghislain

Today my Edge (firmware V1.4) behaved very strange: after having switched on the DVBC receiver (which automatically triggers the Edge), I received a green screen and a very high pitch tone from the rear surround speakers.

I removed power from the Edge, turned it on again (after 30 seconds) and everything was as before....weird


----------



## Maier2505




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/17909458
> 
> 
> Today my Edge (firmware V1.4) behaved very strange: after having switched on the DVBC receiver (which automatically triggers the Edge), I received a green screen and a very high pitch tone from the rear surround speakers.
> 
> I removed power from the Edge, turned it on again (after 30 seconds) and everything was as before....weird



I also have the green screen from time to time, when I switch on my cable box.


And everything is ok, when I repower my AVR, which is in the line before the EDGE. So it seems to be something like an HDMI powerup problem...


Best regards


maier2505


----------



## TheaterLover

matbl, your post has slight inaccuracies. Let me take a stab.


(1) Power Conversion: If your TV is rated 120v/60Hz and you are moving to a country that does 240v/50Hz, the only thing you need is a Transformer that will step down 240v to 120v. Do not worry about the power frequency since most of the current generation electronics (TVs, DVD players) can handle it. Infact, it is almost impossible to change the power frequency. I am running my gear like this.


(2) PAL to NTSC Conversion: For standard definition (broadcast or DVD), you need to convert a 576i/50Hz signal to a 480i/60Hz signal. For HD, you need to convert a 1080i or 1080p/50Hz to 1080i or 1080p/60Hz. For blu-ray, you need to convert a 1080p/25Hz to 1080p/24Hz. And for this DVD Edge is your answer. I am using my DVDO Edge to do this conversion without any noticeable artifacts.


(3) Most folks do not use the in-built tuner anyways. I own a monitor and I am glad I do.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17909119
> 
> 
> This is going to be really off topic but I'll do my best to help.
> 
> 
> I think you are mixing up the frequency of the power supply with the frequency of the picture.
> 
> Power:
> 
> If the TV is rated at 110-120V 60Hz you need something to convert the european 220-240V 50Hz to the correct voltage AND frequency.
> 
> 
> Picture:
> 
> Your samsung probably won't have any problem accepting 50 Hz pictures.
> 
> But you can't use the built-in tuner so you need to get an external box which can output either hdmi (preferably) or component.
> 
> Which country are you moving to?
> 
> 
> 
> So in short, the DVDO Edge will not solve your problem since the problem has to do with the power and not the picture.
> 
> 
> BUT! The DVDO Edge will improve the picture quality for broadcast tv (and DVD's). So if you can afford one, it won't hurt. But don't set it to output 60 Hz if the input is 50 Hz, it won't look good... (set it to output 50 Hz)


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheaterLover* /forum/post/17916162
> 
> 
> 
> (2) PAL to NTSC Conversion: For standard definition (broadcast or DVD), you need to convert a 576i/50Hz signal to a 480i/60Hz signal. For HD, you need to convert a 1080i or 1080p/50Hz to 1080i or 1080p/60Hz. For blu-ray, you need to convert a 1080p/25Hz to 1080p/24Hz. And for this DVD Edge is your answer. I am using my DVDO Edge to do this conversion without any noticeable artifacts.



(1) Ok. I suppose it would probably work but I didn't want to be responsible for him frying his tv.


(2) No. A modern flat-screen tv such as a samsung B8000 can most likely accept everything from 480i/60 and 576i/50 to 1080p/24 /50 and /60.

I know my panasonic G10 can anyway. It can handle 480i/60, 576i/50, 480p/60, 576p/50, 720p/50, 720p/60, 1080i/50, 1080i/60, 1080p/24, 1080p/50, 1080p/60 at least. Probably some more. And since the samsung B8000 is a very new and high-end model I assume that it can too.

Ohh.. And 1080p/25 on blu-ray? Never heard of it. /24 is the most common...

(Yes, I'm in europe)


If you can't see the artifacts from the frame rate conversion, good for you. For me it would be unwatchable (I'm quite sensitive to those things).


So my recommendation to the original question is still the same. Try without a dvdo edge and see if it works (it probably will). If it doesn't, then get a dvdo edge. Or get one anyway and get a very good image...











(3) Ok.


----------



## jmeads




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkojevnikov* /forum/post/17184786
> 
> 
> Yes, you can do that. Not toggling, but you can use discreet command to set exact zoom value.



Does anyone know how to use discreet commands to set an exact zoom value? I played with the Edge's remote and looked at the Harmony codes and couldn't find a way to do this.


----------



## nikos77

fudoh, matbl and theaterlover


Thank you all for you helpful discussion.


I'm really hoping that the display will indeed handle the 50Hz variants of the signal just fine even though they claim its a NTSC only display meaning 60Hz.... My intention it to upconvert everything to 1080p anyway.

I will report my findings in a couple of weeks when my container arrives.

If it works out of the box that will be good news for now otherwise I'll be purchasing a EDGE.

I already have some massive power transformers to handle the power conversion...


I'm hoping as TheaterLover suggests that the dvdo edge will flawlesly do all the conversions just as i envisioned it to begin with...if there are artifacts on the screen it will most likely be unacceptable for me and I would agree with matbl it would be unwatchable.


Either way i'll report back. One last question that went unanswered from my original request.... Do you know if anything came out of CES that might be better than the DVDO EDGE under $800.00


Thanks again,


Nikos - Greece


----------



## dsidney

Hi,


My TV is broken, so I have been using my LCD monitor Viewsonic VX2433wm as a TV.


The satellite feed is going trough the EDGE, but the only way I get an image is with "Video Safe Mode" turned ON.

And consequently with the alarm of " 'Video Safe Mode is On' Toggle the button Guide on the remote to switch 'Video Safe Mode' On or Off" at the bottom of the screen all the time.


But if I do toggle the button Guide, the image disappears.


I have tried all possible solutions I could think of, and some solutions suggested here, but with no results so far.


Just giving some more info, I think it may give you guys something to start over.


When I press Info I get this: (with everything in Auto)


For Input:

HDCP: off

Color Space: YCbCr 444 (BT.601, 30-bit)


For Output:

Color Space: YCbCr 444 (BT.709, 24-bit)


The EDGE is showing Info of the input as if it is 30 bit and the output as if it is 24 bit, with everything in auto.


So, I don't know if these details could be the answer.


I will appreciate any suggestions please.


Sidney


----------



## Kelvin1965S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17917338
> 
> 
> Ohh.. And 1080p/25 on blu-ray? Never heard of it. /24 is the most common...
> 
> (Yes, I'm in europe)



I've had a couple of BluRays that run at 1080/50i (I'm in UK) one film was a Ben Kingsley one and I had to make a quick change on the fly to my Lumagen HDQ as it took the 1080/50i input and changed it to 1080/60p with terrible stuttering.


My main reason for coming here was to ask if the Edge has any controls that allow the image to be cropped, like my Lumagen HDQ's 'mask' function?


My Isco II lens makes my image slightly too big for my screen, so I trim it to fit exactly (can't stand to see the overspill on the screen sides







). I also delibrately slightly overzoom 2.40:1 content onto my 2.35:1 so that it fill s the screen heightwise and then trim the slight side overspill back the screen edge.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> My temporary fix will be to use the analog outputs from my BDP with my AP in DSP mode.
> 
> The only downside then is that I can not use PLIIX to create 7.1 from 5.1 DD True HD if disc does not have native 7.1 (which they 'never' have anyway).
> 
> On DTS HDMA I am limited to 5.1.



I have to quote myself on this one.

I have done som more troubleshooting on the missing HD audio (running 1.4) and have found the following:

If I configure my BD player to HDMI Mix instead of Direct (i.e. both the Primary and Secondary Audio is sent via HDMI) my Cary PrePro says PCM 5.1 or 7.1 according to the native track. I suppose the player does the HD decoding instead of bitstreaming and sends the multichannel audio as red book standard. In Direct mode (sink does the decoding) the vfd says No Signal, but if I change audio to standard 5.1, the vfd says 3/2/1 as it should. I am still not sure if it is the Edge (HDMI Repeater) that does not pass the HD audio or if it is the Cary that is unable to decode it. I think it is the Edge since the Audio worked with version 1.3 and when bypassing the Edge everything works. The Cary has also been updated firmware wise in the mean time (e.g. now HDMI 1.3a compatible). For a second I thought that when audio was set to Auto, the Edge could not determine where to send it if it does not see the Cary, but it does see the Cary and forcing it to HDMI Audio and disabling the hot-plug does not help either. I will try to use the Video out HDMI and also borrow my friends AV receiver (USD 1000) for a test. It would not surprise me if this one works. The more expensive equipment the more problems encountered!


Edit:

Tried with my STB and my PS3.

Nothing gets through the Edge except 2.0 PCM Audio (that can be decoded via PLIIx on my PrePro).

If bypassed, it works.


_UPDATE:_

*I just restored 1.3 build 096 (also in beta) and guess what - Everything now works as a charm!

The near-instant lock-on to correct audio on my PrePro is a breeze for all HD audio formats.


Conclusion:

There are evidently flaws with the 1.4 HD audio.

Hopefully it will be rectified in the official release.

It is very confusing and time consuming to find that older versions works better - DVDO should ask themselves about their quality assurance work, IMO!*


----------



## dbphd

I've connected the HDMI output from a PS3-80 & HD-DVR to the HDMI input of a DVDO Edge. The HDMI video output from the Edge goes to a Sony VPL-50 projector; the digital audio output from the Edge goes to a Proceed PDSD processor. It's obvious that the Edge is passing 5.1 from the HD-DVR; it's less obvious that it is passing 5.1 from the PS3-80: Surround and LFE seemed more substantial before I added the Edge.


Question: Should I take the digital output directly from the PS3-80 and reset the output to be digital with manual selection of output formats? The PS3-80 audio output is now set to HDMI & automatic. I'm not sure which PS3-80 I have, but it does have the DSD logo on the side.


db


----------



## miltimj

Well, it's been a while for me.. I wasn't using my Edge for several months because it crapped out on me and was too busy to troubleshoot. I just loaded v1.4 and works like new again.










*Question for everyone..* Does anyone have a working DVDO + HDMI splitter to get two outputs functional? If so, which one is it? Also, how does it figure which display to interact with to determine the output format, or do you just have to set both the same? Yes, I'm looking for a poor man's iScan Duo..







Thanks!


----------



## Kelvin1965S

I've only just got mine, so I can't say for certain, but I use a 1 in 2 out HDMI splitter (bought here in the UK) and I've set the output to 'Auto'. My TV is 1080/60p capable, but not 1080/24p (which my projector is), so I will find out soon what happens when I play a BluRay on my projector...I'll report back then (probably over the weekend).


----------



## dark_knight_II

Hi all,


Is the DVDO Edge worth the money and will I see a better pic quality? I have a Elite Pro 151fd connected thru Elite SC-07 receiver and my BDP-05, HTPC, cable connected through that. The SC-07 is limited to vid processing that's why I'm thinking of getting one of these.


Thoughts?


----------



## Gary J

Trying it on an audition basis is the only way to know.


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/17970093
> 
> *Question for everyone..* Does anyone have a working DVDO + HDMI splitter to get two outputs functional? If so, which one is it? Also, how does it figure which display to interact with to determine the output format, or do you just have to set both the same? Yes, I'm looking for a poor man's iScan Duo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I use a splitter from Octavia:
http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI%20dist...02%20port.html 


It's not perfect as it sometimes adds a considerable delay when switching the EDGE between inputs to sync (~10 secs or more). Sometimes it doesn't sync at all and I have to switch to a different input or turn the EDGE off and on again.


I think it reads the capabilities from both connected displays and presents what they have in common to the EDGE as 'virtual' display.


----------



## Zeeman28a

Looks like an interesting device.


Am I correct in assuming that if my source bluray player (Pioneer Elite BD50) and target (Pioneer Elite Pro151D) plasma tv are 1080p, I do not need this?


----------



## miltimj

Thanks for some of the feedback. Has anyone gotten one of these Monoprice splitters to work? Specifically, this one , or this one ?


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/17970093
> 
> *Question for everyone..* Does anyone have a working DVDO + HDMI splitter to get two outputs functional? If so, which one is it? Also, how does it figure which display to interact with to determine the output format, or do you just have to set both the same? Yes, I'm looking for a poor man's iScan Duo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I use *this* Monoprice splitter going to a JVC projector and a Sony LCD flat pannel. No problems after 1 year of use. EDID data is read from the the number 1 output if both outputs are active, otherwise the active output supplies the EDID data.


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/17972175
> 
> 
> I use *this* Monoprice splitter going to a JVC projector and a Sony LCD flat pannel. No problems after 1 year of use. EDID data is read from the the number 1 output if both outputs are active, otherwise the active output supplies the EDID data.



Great, thanks! I'll assume the 1x4 PRO will work then, as well (only need 2 for now, but I'm sure more soon).


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/17970093
> 
> *Question for everyone..* Does anyone have a working DVDO + HDMI splitter to get two outputs functional? If so, which one is it? Also, how does it figure which display to interact with to determine the output format, or do you just have to set both the same? Yes, I'm looking for a poor man's iScan Duo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=8475 

http://www.kramerelectronics.com/dow...VM-2HDMIxl.pdf 

http://www.aten.com/doc_data/pdf_dm/...ecsheet_en.pdf 

http://www.keene.co.uk/electronic/un...lue/SP202.html


----------



## miltimj

Umm, thanks Extreman, but I can google as well to find plenty of products. My question was whether anyone has experience with a particular model working specifically with the Edge.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Just had a bit of a sort out with my equipment rack and set the Edge up a bit. I inadvertantly left the power lead off my HDMI splitter (can't post a link to it just yet) and the signal still passed to the TV at 1080/50p.







The only difference when I did plug it's power lead back in was that the Edge detected the splitter as another device and gave me some options to set it up.


I'm going to try the projector over the weekend, but it seems that the splitter effectively 'appears' to the Edge as the display, so I can't utilise the display profiling feature. This would be useful as my TV can't accept 24p input so needs a different setting for BluRay compared to my projector and I can't find a way of doing it without manually altering the player's setting deep in the menus. I'm going to try running with the splitter unpowered to see if it works with both displays and therefore if the Edge detects the two different displays.


----------



## Paul4444

I just got DVDO Edge. I hooked it up and when using Blu-Ray and XBOX 360 I get crackling noise in my LCD TV built in speakers. But when watching Cable there is audio stuttering instead of crackling.


Does anybody know what is going on or what I did wrong? I tried the firmware update, but it did not fix this problem.


EDIT: fixed by scaling audio delay all the way down


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul4444* /forum/post/18019314
> 
> 
> I just got DVDO Edge. I hooked it up and when using Blu-Ray and XBOX 360 I get crackling noise in my LCD TV built in speakers. But when watching Cable there is audio stuttering instead of crackling.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what is going on or what I did wrong? I tried the firmware update, but it did not fix this problem.
> 
> 
> Please help!



If your Edge Audio is set to Auto, make sure that you are not sending bitstream to your TV speakers.


----------



## matbl

If I have a device connected to the dvdo edge by HDMI and that device changes its output resolution, will the edge force a HDCP renegotiation or will it just accept the new resolution?


Example:

Some type of STB connected by HDMI to the edge which is deinterlacing and upsclaing everything to 1080p. If channel A on the STB is in 720p, channel B is in 1080i and channel C is in 576i (or 480i) and the STB is set to output the native resolution, will the edge force a hdcp renegotiation every time I change between channels A, B and C?

Anyone with this kind of setup that knows how it behaves?


I know its also up to the STB in this case but assume that the STB doesn't force a renegotiation.


----------



## Paul4444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/18019607
> 
> 
> If your Edge Audio is set to Auto, make sure that you are not sending bitstream to your TV speakers.



How exactly do I do this?


----------



## Paul4444

Also if I have a separate audio receiver wouldn't the video out have a larger bandwidth and allow for better video quality?


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul4444* /forum/post/18020186
> 
> 
> Also if I have a separate audio receiver wouldn't the video out have a larger bandwidth and allow for better video quality?



???

The video out from the dvdo edge can with the 1.4 firmware do 12-bit deep color at 1080p/60, with hd-audio on the same hdmi. How much more do you need?


----------



## Paul4444

I got the DVDO Edge and I have Cable box, Blu-Ray player and Xbox 360 all connected to it via HDMIs. But I don't really see much of an improvement in video quality from using DVDO Edge in any of them. I tried playing around with the settings, but I don't really notice much improvement at all.


Please help! Am I doing something wrong? Is it a defective unit? How much of improvement did you get?


Thanks


----------



## Gary J

You don't even say what your display is. Maybe it already does good video processing.


----------



## Paul4444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18033872
> 
> 
> You don't even say what your display is. Maybe it already does good video processing.



Sorry, here are my specs:


TV: 37LG60

Blu-Ray Player: LG BD370

Cablebox: Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250HD


was it a mistake buying DVDO Edge?


----------



## Paul4444

Also is it possible that I need more expensive HDMI cables or are they all the same? (mine were pretty cheap:


Mediabridge Ultra Series - 6ft High Speed HDMI Cable - Version 1.3 Category 2 Certified - 1080p - Blu-Ray - PS3


Mediabridge - 10ft Black Ultra-High Speed HDMI Cable - 120 Hz - Version 1.3 Category 2 - 1080p - XBOX 360 - PS3 - Blu-Ray


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul4444* /forum/post/18034673
> 
> 
> Also is it possible that I need more expensive HDMI cables or are they all the same? (mine were pretty cheap:
> 
> 
> Mediabridge Ultra Series - 6ft High Speed HDMI Cable - Version 1.3 Category 2 Certified - 1080p - Blu-Ray - PS3
> 
> 
> Mediabridge - 10ft Black Ultra-High Speed HDMI Cable - 120 Hz - Version 1.3 Category 2 - 1080p - XBOX 360 - PS3 - Blu-Ray



How long is the HDMI cable? Under 2m pretty much all HDMI cables are equal. I use basic monoprice cables (about 6-8 bucks a pop for 1m) and they work great.


----------



## Paul4444




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18034685
> 
> 
> How long is the HDMI cable? Under 2m pretty much all HDMI cables are equal. I use basic monoprice cables (about 6-8 bucks a pop for 1m) and they work great.



2 are 6 feet

2 are 10 feet


----------



## barrygordon

Paul4444,

It all depends on what your sources are capable of doing with regard to quality video. If all your sources are new and running at 1080p or 720p the edge will be more of a switcher than anything else. Edge provides significant improvement for old 480i and 480p sources VCR's and similar gear.


With regard to cables, Monoiprice is all I ever use. The longest run I have is 35 feet and have absolutely no HDMI cable issues. For normal runs I use their lowest priced cables (1-10 feet) for anything longer I go up one grade and use a heavier gauge. As a matter of practice each cable is tied (firmly anchored) to the pull out shelf the equipment it is connected to sits on. If the cable is "Heavy" (e.g. the 35 foot cable to the PJ) then I add a short (6") extension cable between the heavy cable and the components connector removing all connector strain.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

I just received a new 4 way HDMI V1.3 splitter this morning and also updated my Edge to the V1.4 firmware. I've been able to output to three displays at the same time (set to lowest 1080i setting as one TV is an older 768p model in an adjacent room). As I'm in the UK it may not be so much use to those of you in the USA, but here's the link so maybe you can find it elsewhere:

http://www.hdcable.co.uk/splitter-1-4-infinius.html 


I also was able to set the 'deep colour' output to 30 bits (10 bits per colour) which will allow my VideoEQ Pro to work at it's best (internally the LUT works in 10 bits per colour). I was relieved to find that the 12 metre HDMI cable I installed (under the floor and up the rear wall) nearly 3 years ago passed this signal without issues even at 1080/60p. I also added a neat 90 degree adaptor on my HD350's HDMI socket that means the HDMI cable passed along the side of the projector back towards the rear of the bookcase it is mounted on. This extra joint doesn't seem to effect the signal either which was good news. Perhaps it is to do with the output of the new splitter providing a robust level of signal?


The only issue I have now is that my TVs can't accept 10 bit so if I'm watching them I have to go into the menu on the Edge (using the excellent 'safe mode' feature) to change to 4:2:2 which only allows 8 bit and the TV works. Using the splitter means that the display profile feature doesn't work as the Edge just 'sees' the splitter's EDID it seems.


As a workaorund, I'm going to try an experiment using my older 2 way splitter which is HDMI V1.2 and it seemed to 'downconvert' the Edge's deepcolour signal, but I need to check because it might just have been the profile feature working when I swopped over the spitters.







If it does work, then all I need to do is put the old splitter on the output of the new one just for the TVs...until I buy a new TV.










It would be nice if the 'safe mode' could be used like a spare memory and have the warning message at the bottom of the screen dissappear with a press of the info button perhaps (or just after 30 seconds or so). I might suggest that on their website as a possible future firmware addition...


----------



## Paul4444

Could someone suggest settings for different modes like:


Xbox 360 games

Cable TV

Blu-Ray movies


What should I set Detail Enhancement, Edge enhancement, Color depth, etc. to to get the best picture quality.


Also if my TV has similar controls like Sharpness, Backlight, Noise Reduction, Fresh color, Fresh Contrast, Eye Care, etc. should I adjust any of those?


----------



## shingdaz

Do you need a 30 bit deep color display for the edge to output correctly?


Or is all you need is HDMI 1.3/1.4?


----------



## Blacklac

Well, I have the 1.4 software and I still have audio dropouts. I switched my cable cox and BD player to output PCM and that seems to have stopped them. I don't know why the Edge can't pass DTS and DD (both lossless and lossy). I may try doing the audio and video separately and see if that helps with the DD/DTS dropouts.


----------



## rkhobbit

Does anyone know if I use the HDMI Audio only output to my receiver, and set the audio out to be HDMI Audio in the DVDO menu system, does the Edge turnoff the audio signal to the standard HDMI video output port?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhobbit* /forum/post/18047117
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I use the HDMI Audio only output to my receiver, and set the audio out to be HDMI Audio in the DVDO menu system, does the Edge turnoff the audio signal to the standard HDMI video output port?



I think it does. At least this is my experience.


----------



## djocoeur

No componant out, means one can't record with Hauppauge HD-PVR. Am i mistaking?


----------



## barrygordon

Yes it does turn off the audio to A/V connector if you tell it in the setup menu to send audio only to the HDMI Audio out connector


----------



## Skypalace

I have a Sony DVP-7700 old-school SD DVD transport on a component input to my Edge. Should be perfect - high quality transport with 480i component output, so the Edge can do all scaling etc. without having to deinterlace first.


I'm having a very noticable black level problem - blacks are substantially raised in value, true black is light grey, so of course contrast is horrible (to a Planar 7130 720p DLP projector). Other inputs are totally fine, the projector is calibrated to the test patterns from the Edge.


I finally decided to do some debugging, originally I thought it was just the Sony but I get the same problems with an XBox 360 on the component input (old one w/ no HDMI output). Same level of 'black' on same material (source DVD) on either of the two component devices. I tried both how I normally had them connected (both component devices through my Denon AVR-4800 which does component switching) but it fully repros direct to the Edge also, bypassing the Denon.


If I run the black/white 50% test pattern (right half of screen) you can very clearly see grey 'blacks' on the left, grey letterboxing on 2.35 material, grey backgrounds on all dark screens (credits, starfields, etc.) Exact same source DVD's work fine for HDMI inputs.


Input video level is Auto but detects as Video. Manually setting to PC makes it even worse, but that was of course my first thought.


I returned my LG BD-390 that I got for Christmas due to a problem I was having, but it was really great to see proper black levels for once!


Any suggestions? I'm on v1.2.3 v87a but this hasn't changed on any firmware since I originally got it about a year ago (this is my 3rd or 4th firmware update, all for other issues).


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Can you not just lower the brightness setting for the component input? I've had to slightly alter this setting for one of my inputs (not component though) to get the best black level.


----------



## matbl

If you run a DVE disc or similar that has a black to white scale in increments, how much of it is as dark as it gets? Can you by using such a scale adjust the brightness on the component input to distinguish more steps?


----------



## Skypalace

Thank you! I'm an idiot, had calibrated the display to the Edge, but not my component input to the Edge. (I'd done all sources on my previous display and somehow imagined that I'd done it w/ the Edge but hadn't).


Throwing in DVE, I quickly ended up with Brightness -8, Contrast +13, Saturation -3 Hue 0. I'm no pro but the half-screen built-in patterns from the Edge make it super straightforward. It's not perfect but it's a massive improvement over what I had before. Black was way off, and I wasn't getting full saturation until I bumped up the contrast, so lots more pop too.


Whiter whites, blacker blacks, just like a new detergent!


----------



## Skypalace

Actually I bet I lost my settings after I sent my unit in and it came back with a new firmware upgrade. I guess I should write down all my settings.


I had to bump brightness down another 2, as I was getting flecking in the letterbars of a 2.35 movie, even though the DVE black disk was fine (one nice thing about DLP is it's trivial to set brightness to the exact right point).


I returned my LG 390 and I'm considering the Oppo BDP-80. Their page says 'not recommended' for large displays (I have a 137" DLP), but also says it's great for driving a video processor. I assume because the video processing is poor vs. the BDP-83 they're saying the first part, but I THINK it supports native output to a processor (the Edge), in which case I see no reason why it wouldn't be a fabulous processor for the Edge. Thoughts?


----------



## R10KYJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/18060703
> 
> 
> Actually I bet I lost my settings after I sent my unit in and it came back with a new firmware upgrade. I guess I should write down all my settings.
> 
> 
> I had to bump brightness down another 2, as I was getting flecking in the letterbars of a 2.35 movie, even though the DVE black disk was fine (one nice thing about DLP is it's trivial to set brightness to the exact right point).
> 
> 
> I returned my LG 390 and I'm considering the Oppo BDP-80. Their page says 'not recommended' for large displays (I have a 137" DLP), but also says it's great for driving a video processor. I assume because the video processing is poor vs. the BDP-83 they're saying the first part, but I THINK it supports native output to a processor (the Edge), in which case I see no reason why it wouldn't be a fabulous processor for the Edge. Thoughts?



It does do source direct, which is why I have ordered one to compliment my edge. Should have some feedback for you early next week, but does look like a good pairing (on paper at least).


----------



## flanntastic

i just ordered my edge, does anybody use it with a harmony 1100?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flanntastic* /forum/post/18095471
> 
> 
> i just ordered my edge, does anybody use it with a harmony 1100?



I am using it with H1000.


----------



## flanntastic

how did you set it up with the 1100, what kind of component? are the codes built in for it?


TIA


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flanntastic* /forum/post/18097763
> 
> 
> how did you set it up with the 1100, what kind of component? are the codes built in for it?
> 
> 
> TIA



The EDGE codes are in the Harmony database.


----------



## Skypalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R10KYJ* /forum/post/18062664
> 
> 
> It does do source direct, which is why I have ordered one to compliment my edge. Should have some feedback for you early next week, but does look like a good pairing (on paper at least).



Any feedback yet on the new 'baby' Oppo with the Edge? Also curious what your display is.


I was originally planning to get a player w/ Netflix streaming for WAF and FILAF (Father-inLaw) - have XBox 360 but it requires extra menus, ensuring logged into XBox Live, etc. Now realize that 99% of my movie watching is myself and my wife, or with us there, and I've always got the Harmony remote in my hand , so on the rare occasion I'm not around, they can probably survive with Netflix discs and/or TV.


----------



## R10KYJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/18107796
> 
> 
> Any feedback yet on the new 'baby' Oppo with the Edge? Also curious what your display is.
> 
> 
> I was originally planning to get a player w/ Netflix streaming for WAF and FILAF (Father-inLaw) - have XBox 360 but it requires extra menus, ensuring logged into XBox Live, etc. Now realize that 99% of my movie watching is myself and my wife, or with us there, and I've always got the Harmony remote in my hand , so on the rare occasion I'm not around, they can probably survive with Netflix discs and/or TV.



Display is a Pioneer projector. I am over the pond in the UK, and we do not get netflix, so Oppo not at a disadvantage here.


Have had very little time to pair them up. I have had a play to check it works, but then decided it was time to start the refit of the 'cinema' with some black velvet, a stud wall to hide the equipment etc, so my viewing has been limited.


Sorry, as soon as I have some more time, I will do some tests. Initial impressions were good though.


R


----------



## rwestley

I have had the BDP80 as a beta tester for several months. I also have a BDP83. The picture quality using the Edge for upscaling is the same as the BDP83 going direct since the both use the Abit chipset. The Edge does provide more for zooming and adjustments.


I feel that the BDP80 with the Edge is a great combo.


BDP80 Beta Tester


----------



## Gary J

What is a BDP80?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18124835
> 
> 
> What is a BDP80?



The latest Oppo Blu Ray player. It doesnt have the ABT chipset like its big brother the BDP-83.

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-80/


----------



## Gary J

Why use anything but a cheap BD player with the Edge?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18124887
> 
> 
> Why use anything but a cheap BD player with the Edge?



Many of the cheap ones dont do 'source direct' which the Oppo 80 does. It also does SACD and DVD-A which for some folks is attractive.


----------



## Gary J

With PReP does it matter?


----------



## shingdaz

I've got an older BH100 scaled @ 1080i going to the edge, I find the edge can't push high resolutions on it's own, I notice jaggies when edge upscales 480p content, feeding it a scaled 1080i signal elmininates those jaggies, same goes for Sat-box, pre-upscaled pictures pass through the edge as smooth as butter.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/18126790
> 
> 
> I've got an older BH100 scaled @ 1080i going to the edge, I find the edge can't push high resolutions on it's own, I notice jaggies when edge upscales 480p content, feeding it a scaled 1080i signal elmininates those jaggies, same goes for Sat-box, pre-upscaled pictures pass through the edge as smooth as butter.



What 480p content are you refering to?


In an ideal situation, feeding the EDGE native resolution (480i for SD, 720p or 1080i for HD, and 1080p for Blu-ray) should _always_ provide the best results. Of course, this assumes that the output of the EDGE is the native resolution of the display (with 1:1 pixel mapping). The scenario you refer to requires the source to de-interlace 480i to 480p, then scale that to 1080i, then the EDGE must re-scale to the output resolution. This results in double-scaling, which will create artifacts.


If you are getting "jaggies" with a 480p input, then the source component is probably not de-interlacing 480i to 480p correctly.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/18128231
> 
> 
> What 480p content are you refering to?
> 
> 
> In an ideal situation, feeding the EDGE native resolution (480i for SD, 720p or 1080i for HD, and 1080p for Blu-ray) should _always_ provide the best results. Of course, this assumes that the output of the EDGE is the native resolution of the display (with 1:1 pixel mapping). The scenario you refer to requires the source to de-interlace 480i to 480p, then scale that to 1080i, then the EDGE must re-scale to the output resolution. This results in double-scaling, which will create artifacts.
> 
> 
> If you are getting "jaggies" with a 480p input, then the source component is probably not de-interlacing 480i to 480p correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



This got me thinking so I did some tests.

I have a cheap philips blu-ray player ($100) that can be forced to output 480i/576i, 480p/576p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p and 1080p/24. And cycle betwen them with a remote button without entering menues. The player is connected by hdmi to the Edge that is set to output at 1080p and my tv is 1:1 pixel mapped (panny tx-p42g10e).

So I started the DVE DVD test disc (576i PAL version) that in its reference material has some moving disc tests that really shows how good the deinterlacing is.

To my surprise and disappointment, the philips player is much better at deinterlacing and scaling than the edge is. And this is with 576i (same as source) to the edge (checked by the edge input info screen). The Edge gives much more picture artifacts.























I have pictures of this but don't have time to post them until tomorrow.


----------



## shingdaz




> Quote:
> If you are getting "jaggies" with a 480p input, then the source component is probably not de-interlacing 480i to 480p correctly.




This also includes my Sat-box scaled to 1080i, really provides better/ finer image contrast than 480i/480p resolutions.


----------



## matbl

Pictures:

The disc in these pictures are moving diagonally in the center of the screen.


1 paused image deinterlaced from 576i and scaled to 1080p by bdp and by edge.

The BDP processes this perfectly but the edge introduce alot of rings.

(Can be due to the image being paused)


2 - moving image deinterlaced from 576i and scaled to 1080p by bdp and by edge.

The BDP introduces error on the top and bottom making the correct part of the disc seem like a rectangle.

The Edge introduces error on the top and bottom like the bdp but also introduces errors on the left and right, the correct part of the disc is the center square of the disc.


























Due to being taken by a digital camera from a plasma screen, there are some camera errors in the pictures as well. The vertical lines and different color tints are not visible on the screen. The slight blur on bdp_2 is also a camera effect. It's the deinterlacing artefacts that are important.


----------



## flanntastic

i bought a EDGE thinking i could zoom on 2:35:1 to fit my 16x9 screen but can't figure out how


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flanntastic* /forum/post/18138953
> 
> 
> i bought a EDGE thinking i could zoom on 2:35:1 to fit my 16x9 screen but can't figure out how



Unfortunately, there is no preset for the zoom function. Just use the Zoom + button and zoom to 35%, that should be about right for 2.39:1 films.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## flanntastic

is there a way to turn game mode on for just one input?


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/18044863
> 
> 
> Well, I have the 1.4 software and I still have audio dropouts. I switched my cable cox and BD player to output PCM and that seems to have stopped them. I don't know why the Edge can't pass DTS and DD (both lossless and lossy). I may try doing the audio and video separately and see if that helps with the DD/DTS dropouts.



Installed 1.4 yesterday.

My setup has always been separate audio/video over HDMI to Denon 889. Dropouts still exist - seems somewhat worse than 1.21 though no way of knowing for sure.


If the EDGE is powered on with the source I'm using there are no dropouts. If I change to another source dropouts begin. If I then power cycle the EDGE for that source the audio stabilizes and remains so as long as I don't change source again.


ted


----------



## bslep

Does anyone leave their edge on all the time? I leave my TIVO on all the time and was wondering if it was okay to just leave the edge powered up all the time.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flanntastic* /forum/post/18139160
> 
> 
> is there a way to turn game mode on for just one input?



It should be on a per input basis.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bslep* /forum/post/18142667
> 
> 
> Does anyone leave their edge on all the time? I leave my TIVO on all the time and was wondering if it was okay to just leave the edge powered up all the time.



I leave mine on all the time.


----------



## Zaxdad

Hi all.

I 've got a question regarding hook-up. Hopefully this is the right place. I picked up a Sanyo PLV-1080hd on clearance from BB. It looks great on BD. Not to good on dvd and HD from DirecTv. I have a Pioneer SC-07 with 2 hdmi outputs. 1 runs the Sanyo and the other a Samsung DLP. My sources are a LG BD390 and a new PS3, DirecTv hd box. Would I run all my sources through the DVDO and run 1 output to the Pioneer? If the DVDO would improve the signal on the Samsung I would like to use it there also.

Any input would sure be appreciated.


Zaxdad


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bslep* /forum/post/18142667
> 
> 
> Does anyone leave their edge on all the time? I leave my TIVO on all the time and was wondering if it was okay to just leave the edge powered up all the time.



Mine wont go off... If I turn it off, it turns itself right back on. DVDO has no idea why.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18142721
> 
> 
> Mine wont go off... If I turn it off, it turns itself right back on. DVDO has no idea why.



Mine is the same way. I am quite sure it is getting some sort of signal from my Motorola HD box even when it is turned off. Hence it keeps powering on.


----------



## bslep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/18142774
> 
> 
> Mine is the same way. I am quite sure it is getting some sort of signal from my Motorola HD box even when it is turned off. Hence it keeps powering on.



Okay, on it is!


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/18142774
> 
> 
> Mine is the same way. I am quite sure it is getting some sort of signal from my Motorola HD box even when it is turned off. Hence it keeps powering on.



Same here... but I have auto wake up and auto standby turned off.... If I switch to an inactive input, it will turn off.


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18132532
> 
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> The disc in these pictures are moving diagonally in the center of the screen.
> 
> 
> 1 paused image deinterlaced from 576i and scaled to 1080p by bdp and by edge.
> 
> The BDP processes this perfectly but the edge introduce alot of rings.
> 
> (Can be due to the image being paused)
> 
> 
> 2 - moving image deinterlaced from 576i and scaled to 1080p by bdp and by edge.
> 
> The BDP introduces error on the top and bottom making the correct part of the disc seem like a rectangle.
> 
> The Edge introduces error on the top and bottom like the bdp but also introduces errors on the left and right, the correct part of the disc is the center square of the disc.



Noone has a comment on this?


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18146601
> 
> 
> Noone has a comment on this?



Have you talked to them about it? Seems like a better source of information and help than a forum where you'll run into trolls.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

What's the chances of our Edges getting the CMS upgrade that the new Duo firmware just added? I've not really looked into the Duo much, so I don't know if there are significant hardware differences that might preclude this?


Had I know this I may have gone for a Duo rather than an Edge, plus the VideoEQ Pro as it would put everything in one box.


----------



## Gary J

Divide by the difference in cost and multiply that fraction by about 10.


----------



## tcreech

Noob here - I've been wading through this thread for a while, but I'm only on page 90 or so (first firmware update just released) and my new Edge arrives tomorrow, so I'll just ask if anyone sees any potential issues for me with the setup below (of course I'll check firmware & update if needed).


Optoma HD66 projector (720) - hdmi in

CIH setup using Horiz. stretch lens (2.35:1 screen @ 115" wide)

Oppo BDP-80 for Blu-Ray & DVD (also SACD & DVD Audio) - hdmi video out -

optical and 5.1 analog audio out

Time Warner (Scientific Atlanta) HD cable box - hdmi video out - optical

audio out

Windows XP computer w/ Radeon 4650 Video card (for interactive

cycling app only) - hdmi out

Onkyo R520 AVR (old- no HDMI)optical/coax in plus 5.1 analog in


Thanks in advance,


TC


----------



## Extreman

This now happens all the time, but I think I found the problem tonight. If I force the Audio out to HDMI only instead of Auto, it seems stable (v. 1.3). Strange that a handshake problem on Audio should have impact on a picture, but in Auto I guess my Kuro EDID is talking with the Edge EDID. This gives me a problem when I watch TV from my STB because I want to use my TV loudspeakers for this. I also deactivated Deep colour Input, because the PS3 XMB does not appear on my screen. Another problem I have is that the STB routes bitstream to my front TV speakers when the Edge is in Auto, for the channels that carry multichannel audio. It is very cumbersome to set the STB sound to 2ch. every time I want to use my TV front speakers and vice verca when I want multichannel trough my VP & Audio PrePro. It would be nice if the Edge could have a fix for this.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18146601
> 
> 
> Noone has a comment on this?



This is a mainly US-based forum so the number of people with interests in 50i 2:2 de-interlacing is a minority.


Your tests showed in this particular set-up the player-Edge combination did better when player is outputting 1080p50. It would be better to use separate resolutions and patterns specifically for testing each type of processing. This kind of interference pattern resembles moiré and suggests more of a scaling issue than de-interlacing. Is the player outputting 576i50 correctly? What happens when player outputs 576p and 1080i50 or bypassing the Edge to display?


I already know my Pioneer BD player de-interlaces 576i source more consistently than the Edge, which occasionally gives obvious combing. The Edge could 'correct' itself after I cycled 576i through to 1080p50 and back to 576i output from the player.


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18151255
> 
> 
> This is a mainly US-based forum so the number of people with interests in 50i 2:2 de-interlacing is a minority.



I know. But wouldn't the results be very similar for 480i60 video based material that is also deinterlaced 2:2?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18151255
> 
> 
> Your tests showed in this particular set-up the player-Edge combination did better when player is outputting 1080p50. It would be better to use separate resolutions and patterns specifically for testing each type of processing. This kind of interference pattern resembles moiré and suggests more of a scaling issue than de-interlacing. Is the player outputting 576i50 correctly? What happens when player outputs 576p and 1080i50 or bypassing the Edge to display?



Are there any specific patterns that you can recommend?

I'll try some other output resolutions and see what I come up with.

If the player is correctly outputting 576i is hard to know. The material on the disc is 576i and the Edge reports receiving 576i50 on its input.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18151255
> 
> 
> I already know my Pioneer BD player de-interlaces 576i source more consistently than the Edge, which occasionally gives obvious combing. The Edge could 'correct' itself after I cycled 576i through to 1080p50 and back to 576i output from the player.



Cycling between resolutions did not help at all...


I'm not trying to talk down the edge or anything. I'm overall very happy with it but I'm kind of confused that it would be worse at deinterlacing and/or scaling than the cheapest blu-ray player i could find. The player is a Philips BDP3000 if anyone is interested.


----------



## psuchit

Hi everyone.. I need help in troubleshooting my problem.


The problem I have was introduced in the system when I added the DVDO EDGE. I have my set up as follows. I have my Blu-ray player & dish network VIP 612 connected to HDMI 1 & 2 on EDGE. I am using HDMI OUT to my JVC RS-10 and HDMI AUDIO OUT to my Onkyo 705. I am using Harmony One Remote. Harmony was able to control the entire system flawlessly until the day I introduced DVDO EDGE into the system. Now my JVC RS-10 would not respond to power on or power off & other commands from my harmony remote. If I take EDGE out everything is fine... As soon as I put EDGE in issues come back. I tried changing the power up sequence so that the commands go to RS-10 first hoping that would solve the issue. NO change. I had older harmony 520 remote and it did the same thing.. It is annoying the hell out of me that I cant figure how to make the system work...


Does anyone have any idea how to resolve this issue... I have the 1.43 firmware on EDGE. Please help ... Thank you all


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18151645
> 
> 
> But wouldn't the results be very similar for 480i60 video based material that is also deinterlaced 2:2?



Conceptually similar but I'd not take it for granted that processing of different frame-rates and resolution in 576i50 is equally optimised. I don't have the DVE NTSC (or PAL) DVD to play with. The latest firmware v.1.4 has new deinterlacing controls but I've not installed it - you might want to try it.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18151645
> 
> 
> Are there any specific patterns that you can recommend?
> 
> I'll try some other output resolutions and see what I come up with.
> 
> If the player is correctly outputting 576i is hard to know. The material on the disc is 576i and the Edge reports receiving 576i50 on its input.



The ones I've read about are in the HQV and Spears & Munsil BDs but these are HD 60i versions. If there isn't any on the DVE PAL DVD then I don't know. I think the DVE is more for display adjustment than player testing.


To check if player is outputting 576i correctly - as least use the overscan pattern (if there's one) to check for any scaling during output and if possible turn off all video processing, especially sharpness.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18151645
> 
> 
> Cycling between resolutions did not help at all...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to talk down the edge or anything. I'm overall very happy with it but I'm kind of confused that it would be worse at deinterlacing and/or scaling than the cheapest blu-ray player i could find.



I used real video clip so it's different scenario. Combing is easy to spot so in real life you know immediately when there is a problem. I'm less concerned about errors in dedicated test clips.


Another point raised before and worth re-iterating is flags are not sent out from player so the player has an advantage in some cases. Still you would expect a standalone VP costing much more than the average player to outperform an entry-level player.


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelvin1965S* /forum/post/18147144
> 
> 
> What's the chances of our Edges getting the CMS upgrade that the new Duo firmware just added? I've not really looked into the Duo much, so I don't know if there are significant hardware differences that might preclude this?
> 
> 
> Had I know this I may have gone for a Duo rather than an Edge, plus the VideoEQ Pro as it would put everything in one box.



I suspect the Edge will be unable to support this feature as it doesn't have FPGA hardware that is used in the Duo to perform this function.


You also need to establish what adjustments are available in the respective CMS solutions as this may limit what you can achieve in terms of calibration accuracy. Things like independent primary and secondary luminance adjustment and individual secondary x,y or localized gamma adjustment isn't currently supported by the Duo. My advice is to determine what product fits your needs in terms of CMS functionality for the equipment you need and if you're happy to wait and for missing functionality assuming it will be added.


D


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Thanks dazzerxxx, it seems that the CMS on the Duo is similar to that on my old Lumagen HDQ, so while useful, not as complex/useful as that in the VideoEQ Pro. My 'Pro is due to arrive very soon, so I'll get chance to try it out anyway...if I'm going to have a CMS, might as well have the 'full monty' rather than half of one.







That means I have the Edge for VP purposes and the 'Pro for the calibration stuff...just spread over two boxes, but as my Edge was used and the 'Pro through the EAP deal it's a good valuye package in my case.


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofakng* /forum/post/17637906
> 
> 
> Today I received my DVDO Edge and it's the first video processor that I've ever ordered.
> 
> 
> I'm using it strictly for console games (X-Box 360 [1080p], PS3 [720p], and Wii/PS2 [480p]) and I can't say I see it making much of a difference.
> 
> 
> I'm also testing it with two displays: Dell 2405 PC LCD [HDMI to DVI] and a Samsung LN32B640 [HDMI].
> 
> 
> The Samsung's built-in scaler seems to be just as good as the DVDO Edge but maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> Can anybody give me any advice on how to use this properly? Also, how can I best compare the difference it's making? (it seems like I can't enable a strict "pass-through" mode for comparison; instead I need to unplug/replug my devices from my TV to test it)



Seems no one ever replied to this guy asking for assistance in the same area I am interested in if I purchased the EDGE. I have been look for something that will scale console input from 480p to 720p and came across the xcm hdmi blaster for about $90. Now I've come across the EDGE and it has two things the Blaster is missing. First being HDMI input and Optical toslink input, however the EDGE costs way more then double the Blaster which is something to think about.


A few questions though:


1. Will the EDGE upscale 480p over both Component and HDMI input to 720p or 1080p over HDMI output?


2. Will both 4:3 (640x480/720x480) and 16:9 (853x480) 480p be correctly translated to 720p and 1080p when upscaled?


3. Does the EDGE support both 59.94FPS/60FPS 480p/720/1080p input/output over Component and HDMI?


4. Is the EDGE able to output say a 720p resolution but frame buffer the native 480p within (so native picture is untouched and not upscaled)?


5. Does the EDGE support Dolby Digital 5.1/DTS 5.1/DTS Master HD 7.1/Dobly Digital TrueHD 7.1 decoding over Optical Toslink/HDMI input to HDMI LPCM 5.1 or 7.1 on output (with video)?


6. Does the EDGE support Dolby Pro Logic II decoding over RCA analog and Optical Toslink to HDMI LPCM 5.1 on output (with video)?


7. Where can you find the best price on the EDGE?


Thanks!


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18159918
> 
> 
> Seems no one ever replied to this guy asking for assistance in the same area I am interested in if I purchased the EDGE. I have been look for something that will scale console input from 480p to 720p and came across the xcm hdmi blaster for about $90. Now I've come across the EDGE and it has two things the Blaster is missing. First being HDMI input and Optical toslink input, however the EDGE costs way more then double the Blaster which is something to think about.
> 
> 
> A few questions though:
> 
> 
> 1. Will the EDGE upscale 480p over both Component and HDMI input to 720p or 1080p over HDMI output?
> 
> 
> 2. Will both 4:3 (640x480/720x480) and 16:9 (853x480) 480p be correctly translated to 720p and 1080p when upscaled?
> 
> 
> 3. Does the EDGE support both 59.94FPS/60FPS 480p/720/1080p input/output over Component and HDMI?
> 
> 
> 4. Is the EDGE able to output say a 720p resolution but frame buffer the native 480p within (so native picture is untouched and not upscaled)?
> 
> 
> 5. Does the EDGE support Dolby Digital 5.1/DTS 5.1/DTS Master HD 7.1/Dobly Digital TrueHD 7.1 decoding over Optical Toslink/HDMI input to HDMI LPCM 5.1 or 7.1 on output (with video)?
> 
> 
> 6. Does the EDGE support Dolby Pro Logic II decoding over RCA analog and Optical Toslink to HDMI LPCM 5.1 on output (with video)?
> 
> 
> 7. Where can you find the best price on the EDGE?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I can answer some questions










1: Yes. All inputs can be scaled to whatever resolution is chosen over the hdmi output.


2. Yes. And there is a zoom/pan function.


3. Yes, although no 1080p over component.


4. No, the output resolution is "set in and forget it". Everything will be output at 720p, or whatever res you specify. It can be changed on the fly though.


5/6: The Edge has full audio support for LPCM/DD/HD audio codecs whether they be LPCM or bit streamed. The Edge won't decode the audio, if that is what you mean, but will instead "lip sync" it. _Anchor Bay's Precision AV LipSync technology is designed to automatically delay the audio signal to match the video processing delay in other Anchor Bay products. As a result, the AV Lipsync problem that is caused by video processing delay is eliminated. If required, the audio delay can also be further adjusted to correct any AV Lipsync problem that may be already be present in the AV source._


7: http://www.amazon.com/DVDO-EDGE-High.../dp/B001D4KWXM 


Check prices daily as they change. Currently 599 new, but it was 499 last week. There's also a refurb on there for 529 through onecall. I've had experience with onecall, and their refurbs are indistinguishable from an actually new product. (AV receiver. Mint condition.)


Hope that helps


----------



## JoshA

I can help you out here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18159918
> 
> 
> A few questions though:
> 
> 
> 1. Will the EDGE upscale 480p over both Component and HDMI input to 720p or 1080p over HDMI output?



Yes



> Quote:
> 2. Will both 4:3 (640x480/720x480) and 16:9 (853x480) 480p be correctly translated to 720p and 1080p when upscaled?



If by "correctly translated" you mean that the aspect ratio will be preserved then the answer is also "yes".



> Quote:
> 3. Does the EDGE support both 59.94FPS/60FPS 480p/720/1080p input/output over Component and HDMI?



Yes



> Quote:
> 4. Is the EDGE able to output say a 720p resolution but frame buffer the native 480p within (so native picture is untouched and not upscaled)?



I think you are looking for a 480p image inset within a 720p signal with black filler all around the image, EDGE can not do that.



> Quote:
> 5. Does the EDGE support Dolby Digital 5.1/DTS 5.1/DTS Master HD 7.1/Dobly Digital TrueHD 7.1 decoding over Optical Toslink/HDMI input to HDMI LPCM 5.1 or 7.1 on output (with video)?



Like every other DVDO video processor there is no decoding of audio signals done within EDGE, just audio delay done to match the video delay. So if a dts 5.1 signal comes in, it can be output over HDMI/optical, although if a dts M-A signal comes in via HDMI it can only be output over HDMI.



> Quote:
> 6. Does the EDGE support Dolby Pro Logic II decoding over RCA analog and Optical Toslink to HDMI LPCM 5.1 on output (with video)?



See #5


----------



## hexcode99

Yes, I was talking about "480p image inset within a 720p signal". Thanks for both your posts. Alright so is there something out there that has the video scaling features of the DVDO EDGE but also is able to decode all bitstream to LPCM over HDMI output?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18160739
> 
> 
> Yes, I was talking about "480p image inset within a 720p signal". Thanks for both your posts. Alright so is there something out there that has the video scaling features of the DVDO EDGE but also is able to decode all bitstream to LPCM over HDMI output?



If you don't need bitstream, the easiest thing to do is have your sources do the downmixing to LPCM.


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18160786
> 
> 
> If you don't need bitstream, the easiest thing to do is have your sources do the downmixing to LPCM.



Well some sources like Xbox 360 for example output Dolby Digital 5.1 but do not decode to LPCM 5.1.

So I wanted something that did that. So as of now my choices are:


DVDO EDGE for $500 to $600

HDMI Blaster for $90


Wonder if HDMI/Toslink input is worth $400+...


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18160739
> 
> 
> Alright so is there something out there that has the video scaling features of the DVDO EDGE but also is able to decode all bitstream to LPCM over HDMI output?



I'm not sure about "all" the video scaling features but you may wish to investigate AV receivers that use the ABT2010 and have similar software options i.e. Some Yamaha models. Denon also use the ABT2010 in some AVR's but the software options may be more limited.


Given these are AV receivers they will decode bitstream so would replace your existing AVR etc. I'm not clear if this meets your needs or you plan to use an existing AVR in which case you may struggle as no VP does this that I know of.


D


----------



## hexcode99

Someone suggested the Yamaha 665, but a review said the scaling is really poor.


I don't own a receiver or scaler at all yet. I am looking for something that will scale 480p to at least 720p with component/hdmi/optical input with hdmi output. Plus has bitstream to LPCM decoding.


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18160910
> 
> 
> Someone suggested the Yamaha 665, but a review said the scaling is really poor.
> 
> 
> I don't own a receiver or scaler at all yet. I am looking for something that will scale 480p to at least 720p with component/hdmi/optical input with hdmi output. Plus has bitstream to LPCM decoding.



Denon avr 1910/790 features the ABT 1030 chip, can be had for under 400


Denon AVR 2310/890 features the ABT 2010 chip, same as edge, can be had for under 700.


ABT 1030 doesn't support frame rate conversion, Detail/Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR, and full 1080i deinterlacing.


Both AVR's are the best in their price range.


FWIW, all Pioneer receivers feature ABT scaling, but not deinterlacing. (Except the uber expensive top of the line pioneer, which uses QDEO)


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bslep* /forum/post/18142667
> 
> 
> Does anyone leave their edge on all the time? I leave my TIVO on all the time and was wondering if it was okay to just leave the edge powered up all the time.



My universal remote power's the Edge down when not in use.


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18160970
> 
> 
> Denon avr 1910/790 features the ABT 1030 chip, can be had for under 400
> 
> 
> Denon AVR 2310/890 features the ABT 2010 chip, same as edge, can be had for under 700.
> 
> 
> ABT 1030 doesn't support frame rate conversion, Detail/Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR, and full 1080i deinterlacing.
> 
> 
> Both AVR's are the best in their price range.
> 
> 
> FWIW, all Pioneer receivers feature ABT scaling, but not deinterlacing. (Except the uber expensive top of the line pioneer, which uses QDEO)



Hi,


So the Denon AVR 890 has all the same scaling features as the DVDO Edge but also includes decoding all bit-streaming to LPCM equivalent (including Dolby Pro Logic II)?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18161099
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> So the Denon AVR 890 has all the same scaling features as the DVDO Edge but also includes decoding all bit-streaming to LPCM equivalent (including Dolby Pro Logic II)?



Here is the video section of the 890. Implementation isn't as customizable. (Zoom function seems non existent), but yeah, same exact performance otherwise. The AVR 2310 decodes every codec you could possibly need.


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18161154
> 
> 
> Here is the video section of the 890. Implementation isn't as customizable. (Zoom function seems non existent), but yeah, same exact performance otherwise. The AVR 2310 decodes every codec you could possibly need.



According to this page: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1159463 


The 2310CI and 890 are the same really.

Or is there a difference between 2310 and the 2310CI?



> Quote:
> In the specific case of the 2310CI vs. 890, the only differences (besides the cosmetics) is:
> 
> 
> 1. the 2310CI has a second, Zone 2 remote in addition to the two-sided regular remote
> 
> 2. the 2310CI adds "CI" features for integration into automated, custom integrated home systems: an RS-232 port (e.g. for Crestron/AMX 3rd-party control, as well as for loading firmware updates), assignable 12V trigger
> 
> 
> In all other respects, the 2310 and 890 are IDENTICAL.
> 
> 
> For more info, please see the Denon Model Numbers page at batpigworld:
> http://batpigworld.com/models.html


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18161258
> 
> 
> According to this page: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1159463
> 
> 
> The 2310CI and 890 are the same really.
> 
> Or is there a difference between 2310 and the 2310CI?



Q. What is the difference between the three-digit models (e.g. AVR 890) and the four-digit models (e.g. AVR 2310)?


A: Essentially, NOTHING. Denon puts out two parallel receiver lineups, with four-digit and three-digit model numbers. The four-digit models are generally sold by high end stereo shops and custom installers, and the three-digit models are the "consumer" version sold in retail outlets like Circuit City and Fry's.


However, there is ZERO difference in terms of power, specs, sound quality, build quality, etc. between the two lines. Denon has been doing this for years, it is exactly analagous to the Yamaha HTR and RX-V parallel receiver lines.


There will usually be one or two minor differences to differentiate the three-digit and four-digit models. There is typically a slight cosmetic difference between the two lines, and different remotes.

In the specific case of the 2310CI vs. 890, the only differences (besides the cosmetics) is:

*1. the 2310CI has a second, Zone 2 remote in addition to the two-sided regular remote

2. the 2310CI adds "CI" features for integration into automated, custom integrated home systems: an RS-232 port (e.g. for Crestron/AMX 3rd-party control, as well as for loading firmware updates), assignable 12V trigger*


In all other respects, the 2310 and 890 are IDENTICAL.



Credits go to Batpig for the previous


890:










2310:










Only difference seems to be the design of the volume/source knobs and buttons


I setup a denon 2310 for a family member, and unless you need 2 zones, they are the same. And if you're worried about sound quality, I can assure you, you'll be STUNNED by the sound quality of this Denon


----------



## hexcode99

There is a good size cost difference between the two, so maybe there is something else different that is left out... or maybe not. Wonder if the 890 has a way to update the firmware though?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18161422
> 
> 
> There is a good size cost difference between the two, so maybe there is something else different that is left out... or maybe not. Wonder if the 890 has a way to update the firmware though.



No really, there is no difference. The 4 letter model numbers have capabilities that allow use in a custom integration setup, i.e can be controlled by special RS232 remote controls. There is only a *$50 dollar MSRP diff.* 890 is *799 msrp*, and 2310 is *849 msrp*. There are no FW updates for the receiver. This receiver seems like the perfect option for you. You'll be very happy with it, trust me


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18161437
> 
> 
> No really, there is no difference. The 4 letter model numbers have capabilities that allow use in a custom integration setup, i.e can be controlled by special RS232 remote controls. There is only a *$50 dollar MSRP diff.* 890 is *799 msrp*, and 2310 is *849 msrp*. There are no FW updates for the receiver. This receiver seems like the perfect option for you. You'll be very happy with it, trust me



Yeah, sounds like it will work for me as long as the 480p video scaling and bitstream to lpcm decoding can both be outputted using HDMI output. If there are no firmware updates for the receiver, why does the 2310 have a RS-232 port (e.g. for Crestron/AMX 3rd-party control, as well as for loading firmware updates)? And do you know if the 890 or 2310 can do 480p image inset within a 720p signal with black filler all around the image?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18161527
> 
> 
> Yeah, sounds like it will work for me as long as the 480p video scaling and bitstream to lpcm decoding can both be outputted using HDMI output. If there are no firmware updates for the receiver, why does the 2310 have a RS-232 port (e.g. for Crestron/AMX 3rd-party control, as well as for loading firmware updates)? And do you know if the 890 or 2310 can do 480p image inset within a 720p signal with black filler all around the image?



If you have an 890, 1910/790, or 1610/590 and want the update installed, you must ship the AVR (at your cost) to either the NJ factory repair center or to an Authorized Repair Center near you that is capable of firmware installation and has the most current firmware to install. If shipping to other than the NJ repair center, call them in advance to ensure they have the proper tool to install the update as not all repair centers are equipped to make the installation.


Unless you have a samsung/LG blu ray player, then you are all set, as the only issue with these receivers were: Firmware Update 0079 (10/09) corrects the following:

a. Samsung/LG Blu-Ray players (some models only), Sony BDP 460, and possibly some other models - although the HD Audio "blue light" lights up, there is no audio when the BDP is set to bitstream, rather only when it is set to PCM (keep in mind though that as long as you don't have to see the "blue light", the PCM audio quality is the same as the bitstream audio)

b. HDMI-CEC bugs [even with HDMI-CEC (Samsung - Anynet+, Panasonic - Viera Link, Sharp - Aquos Link) turned OFF on the TV (which often solves this problem), an HDMI source audio and video will not both pass to the TV when the AVR is in Standby]

c. Multi-zone audio - slight audio delay when same source selected in both zones

d. Speaker "popping" noise when changing inputs - only noted by a couple posters


I really wouldn't worry about that.


No, the Denon won't have a 480p signal embedded in a 720p signal w/ black bars


----------



## hexcode99

The only blu-ray player I have is in the Playstation 3, but that might change in the future. Will there be any problems using Playstation 3 with the 890 without having the newest firmware? And what is "Multi-zone audio" "Zone 2" audio? I'm not really sure what it means.


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18161772
> 
> 
> The only blu-ray player I have is in the Playstation 3, but that might change in the future. Will there be any problems using Playstation 3 with the 890 without having the newest firmware? And what is "Multi-zone audio" "Zone 2" audio? I'm not really sure what it means.



Zone 2, meaning you can have speakers in 2 different rooms, 2 different sources playing, at 2 different volumes.


----------



## hexcode99

I made a post in the 890/2130 thread and it seems they are both unable to output the decoded audio over HDMI as LPCM. So there is no reason for me to get it then. Other then that, is the DVDO EDGE the best scaler out there for the price when it comes to video scaling in 2010? Because like I said before, the XCM HDMI Blaster does scaling and costs $90 and if the results are about the same, well, it would seem to be the better buy. There was a person who owns the edge and that I quoted who said he wasn't that impressed with the scaling results with the Wii/PS3/360. Does the EDGE scale video better as 480i vs 480p? Last, where can you find the absolute lowest price on the EDGE? On a side note, kind of sucks that the EDGE only has a single set of RCA analog audio inputs... means I will have to do out of unplugging and reconnecting to switch sources.


----------



## chuckg1

now that the iscan duo has cms,does anyone think they will bring it to the edge or is this just wishful thinking?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckg1* /forum/post/18163170
> 
> 
> now that the iscan duo has cms,does anyone think they will bring it to the edge or is this just wishful thinking?



Wishful thinking...it is one of the main differentiators between the two products.


----------



## flanntastic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/18139119
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no preset for the zoom function. Just use the Zoom + button and zoom to 35%, that should be about right for 2.39:1 films.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



does it degrade the picture?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18163141
> 
> 
> I made a post in the 890/2130 thread and it seems they are both unable to output the decoded audio over HDMI as LPCM. So there is no reason for me to get it then. Other then that, is the DVDO EDGE the best scaler out there for the price when it comes to video scaling in 2010? Because like I said before, the XCM HDMI Blaster does scaling and costs $90 and if the results are about the same, well, it would seem to be the better buy. There was a person who owns the edge and that I quoted who said he wasn't that impressed with the scaling results with the Wii/PS3/360. Does the EDGE scale video better as 480i vs 480p? Last, where can you find the absolute lowest price on the EDGE? On a side note, kind of sucks that the EDGE only has a single set of RCA analog audio inputs... means I will have to do out of unplugging and reconnecting to switch sources.



The Edge would scale better with a 480i input, because the deinterlacer in the edge is second to none. If the source is 480i, leave it that way. And yes, the Edge will blow away the HDMI blaster. Chipset in the Edge can be found in this $6,000 Marantz blu ray player


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18163729
> 
> 
> The Edge would scale better with a 480i input, because the deinterlacer in the edge is second to none. If the source is 480i, leave it that way. And yes, the Edge will blow away the HDMI blaster. Chipset in the Edge can be found in this $6,000 Marantz blu ray player



Well, Nintendo Wii can be set to output interlaced rather then progressive. But my PSP is the 2000 version which is 480p output only for games. And there seems to be no way to force the PlayStation 3 to output 480i over HDMI. Anyway, so do you know where to find a good price for the DVDO Edge and do you own one?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18164039
> 
> 
> Well, Nintendo Wii can be set to output interlaced rather then progressive. But my PSP is the 2000 version which is 480p output only for games. And there seems to be no way to force the PlayStation 3 to output 480i over HDMI. Anyway, so do you know where to find a good price for the DVDO Edge and do you own one?



Yes, I own an edge. 579 at Amazon 


It was $499 for a short while last week. So I say watch the price daily on Amazon(It was %599 earlier today), and jump for it when it goes below $550.



Also, the Nerds.net has it for $536, but out of stock. http://www.google.com/product_url?q=...hl=en&sa=title 


Or you can opt for the refurb on Amazon. Not a bad option, as I've dealt with onecall refurbs in the past, and they are always in mint condition for $529.


----------



## hexcode99

I might not jump on it unless it goes to around $500 for a new one.










Since you own an EDGE, have you used it with any consoles like Wii/PS2/PS3/360? How did you find the results? And consoles output 59.94FPS, not 60FPS. Is the EDGE able to output correct 59.94 or does it force it out at 60?


So is the DVDO EDGE the best scaler out there for the price when it comes to video scaling in 2010? Any news if Anchor Bay has a new model hitting soon?


Thanks


----------



## tcreech

I hooked up my new Edge today. Messed around a little, then updated firmware. After update, I can no longer force 720p out. Edge "auto selects" 1280x800 no matter what I try (my display is a Optoma HD66 projector - can display 16:10 or 16:9, but panel is, I believe 1280x768).

Also would not pass 1080/24p after update, thereby rendering source direct out of my Oppo BDP-80 useless.

I reverted to ver 1.25 firmware and both situations return to normal.

Any ideas?


Thanks,


TC


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18164206
> 
> 
> I might not jump on it unless it goes to around $500 for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you own an EDGE, have you used it with any consoles like Wii/PS2/PS3/360? How did you find the results? And consoles output 59.94FPS, not 60FPS. Is the EDGE able to output correct 59.94 or does it force it out at 60?
> 
> 
> So is the DVDO EDGE the best scaler out there for the price when it comes to video scaling in 2010? Any news if Anchor Bay has a new model hitting soon?
> 
> 
> Thanks



My Edge outputs at 59.94HZ


Edge is best for anything under 1299, which is the Iscan duo, which is the Edge plus a color management system. No new model is coming from Anchor Bay anytime soon. Also, check the website for firmware, as they update the FW quite frequently, with the inc. USB adapter


----------



## dazzerxxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckg1* /forum/post/18163170
> 
> 
> now that the iscan duo has cms,does anyone think they will bring it to the edge or is this just wishful thinking?



I believe that's wishful thinking as mentioned above by JoshA.










My understanding is it's related to additional hardware processing capacity via the Duo's FPGA that isn't present in the Edge. I suspect we may see further feature divergence between the Duo/Edge as greater use is made of the FPGA capacity.


I heard a rumor that the Duo is actually more powerful in some ways than the VP50pro but some of the software features of that haven't been implemented in the Duo so far and no HD SDI.


D


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18164715
> 
> 
> My Edge outputs at 59.94HZ
> 
> 
> Edge is best for anything under 1299, which is the Iscan duo, which is the Edge plus a color management system. No new model is coming from Anchor Bay anytime soon. Also, check the website for firmware, as they update the FW quite frequently, with the inc. USB adapter



Are you using the newest EDGE Firmware v1.4?

And have you tried the EDGE with any home consoles?


----------



## chuckg1

can you explain what a fpga stands for and is?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18165790
> 
> 
> Are you using the newest EDGE Firmware v1.4?
> 
> And have you tried the EDGE with any home consoles?



FW 1.4


I use it with an xbox 360, and it works great. There is a game mode available, and it reduces input lag to less than 1 frame. If you are using a progressive input with your console (480p, 720p 1080p), then you may not even need the game mode. The detail and edge enhancement looks awesome in video games, especially MW2.


Game Mode: slightly less than one frame delay, while still performing edge adaptive deinterlacing (VS motion and edge adaptive). Detail, Edge enhancement are disabled, as well as mosquito NR.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckg1* /forum/post/18166918
> 
> 
> can you explain what a fpga stands for and is?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-p...ble_gate_array 


An FPGA allows DVDO to add hardware features to their product after it has shipped (as long as there is room in the FPGA). They tend to be expensive and can be slow.... but obviously in this application they work just fine.


----------



## HogPilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckg1* /forum/post/18166918
> 
> 
> can you explain what a fpga stands for and is?



An FPGA is re-programmable, vs a chip that has the code hardwired onto it. The VP50 and VP50Pro use FPGAs for all of their processing functions. The Edge and Duo have hardwired chips (ABT2010). In fact, all the scaling, de-interlacing, NR, EE, and DE code is the same between the VP50Pro and the ABT2010. Because most of the FPGA space on the Pro is taken up with this code, it looks unlikely that there's room for the code required to implement any type of CMS. Since the Duo has the ABT2010 along with an FPGA, the latter was left available for a CMS since all the other VP functions are handled by the 2010.


----------



## chuckg1

Thanks for the explanation.I have an edge hooked up to an jvc rs2.Do you think it would be better to just buy the new av foundry since it has a full cms or just sell my edge and buy an iscan duo?the iscan duo doesn't have color brightness adjustment ,I would imagine this would be added in a future firmware update.


----------



## HogPilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckg1* /forum/post/18168885
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.I have an edge hooked up to an jvc rs2.Do you think it would be better to just buy the new av foundry since it has a full cms or just sell my edge and buy an iscan duo?the iscan duo doesn't have color brightness adjustment ,I would imagine this would be added in a future firmware update.



If you're looking only for the CMS, I'd definitely take the VEQPro over the Duo - the former is far superior in that respect. If you're looking for a full video processor, that's a little more tricky. Personally I would never buy a DVDO product with the expectation of getting something added in the future given their track record.


----------



## AudioBear

what is a VEQPro? Is that anything like a vegematic?


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18169346
> 
> 
> what is a VEQPro? Is that anything like a vegematic?


 http://www.spectracal.com/VideoEq.html 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=videoeq 


Also, they are on sale until Feb 28 through AVS

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=videoeq


----------



## AudioBear

Thanks, somehow i completely missed that. Interesting product.


----------



## Kelvin1965S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18169346
> 
> 
> what is a VEQPro? Is that anything like a vegematic?



I'm using a VideoEQ Pro with my Edge. It's early days yet having only got it this morning, but even just using a preset to increase my gamma by 0.2 seemed to make a big difference to the image (JVC HD350). I need to find time to run a full calibration to try out the CMS, but tonight isn't the night.


----------



## Extreman

Are there anyone at all herein using the Auto setting for the HDMI out?

If I set it to video or dedicated HDMI audio out it works, but when I set it to Auto, my display goes greenish after a short while and the Edge has to be power recycled in order to fix this. This really upsets me


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18164119
> 
> 
> Yes, I own an edge. 579 at Amazon
> 
> 
> It was $499 for a short while last week. So I say watch the price daily on Amazon(It was %599 earlier today), and jump for it when it goes below $550.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the Nerds.net has it for $536, but out of stock. http://www.google.com/product_url?q=...hl=en&sa=title
> 
> 
> Or you can opt for the refurb on Amazon. Not a bad option, as I've dealt with onecall refurbs in the past, and they are always in mint condition for $529.



Amazon is up to $599 now and $536 but out of stock at thenerds.net, but they said they will be out of stock for about two more weeks (not sure if thenerds.net sells used or new ones though). Looks like it is not going to be easy to find a DVDO EDGE for around $500 new.


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18172457
> 
> 
> Amazon is up to $599 now and $536 but out of stock at thenerds.net, but they said they will be out of stock for about two more weeks (not sure if thenerds.net sells used or new ones though). Looks like it is not going to be easy to find a DVDO EDGE for around $500 new.



I'd watch Amazon VERY closely. I saw it at $499 last week


Also Beach camera, they had it for $499 last week. Every few weeks they stock it.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18172933
> 
> 
> I'd watch Amazon VERY closely. I saw it at $499 last week
> 
> 
> Also Beach camera, they had it for $499 last week. Every few weeks they stock it.



Guys price talk is not allowed. It is especially inappropriate since AVS is a dealer themselves


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/18173019
> 
> 
> Guys price talk is not allowed. It is especially inappropriate since AVS is a dealer themselves



I did not know that. But if you are talking about: http://www.avscienceweb.com/avscienc...ory&Itemid=124 


They don't even sell the DVDO EDGE.


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18173411
> 
> 
> I did not know that. But if you are talking about: http://www.avscienceweb.com/avscienc...ory&Itemid=124
> 
> 
> They don't even sell the DVDO EDGE.



That is not who they are talking about. They are talking about the owners of this very same forum that you are posting in here. As they do in fact have a A/V business.

http://www.avscience.com/ 


And yes, DVDO is indeed just one of the many product brands that are available to purchase through them as well.

http://www.avscience.com/index.php?o...ory&Itemid=124


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnla* /forum/post/18173489
> 
> 
> That is not who they are talking about. They are talking about the owners of this very same forum that you are posting in here. As they do in fact have a A/V business.
> 
> http://www.avscience.com/
> 
> 
> And yes, DVDO is indeed just one of the many product brands that are available to purchase through them as well.
> 
> http://www.avscience.com/index.php?o...ory&Itemid=124



Looks like the same website.

Both just have the DVDO iScan VP50PRO and DVDO iScan Duo, not the DVDO EDGE.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18173610
> 
> 
> Looks like the same website.
> 
> Both just have the DVDO iScan VP50PRO and DVDO iScan Duo, not the DVDO EDGE.



Either way, price discussions are forbidden on this forum, and AV Science *is* a DVDO reseller. If you don't see what you are looking for on their website send Jason Turk, [email protected] , an email and he can give you their pricing.


----------



## flanntastic

i broke my EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!

i bought a refurb, used it for a week, today it keeps turning off (although the light stays blue) i turn off and back on and it comes on for a minute then does the same thing, after that about 4 times it turned everything green and fuzzy. I guess i will call customer support Monday


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flanntastic* /forum/post/18174265
> 
> 
> after that about 4 times it turned everything green and fuzzy



Have you read about my greenish problems herein?

What setting do you use for HDMI Audio out?


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18173610
> 
> 
> Looks like the same website.
> 
> Both just have the DVDO iScan VP50PRO and DVDO iScan Duo, not the DVDO EDGE.



It is certainly not the same site you posted!


Yes the ones I posted, they are both for avscience.com, who also are the owners of this forum. Just are just different web pages showing that they sell A/V gear, with one showing what video various processors brands they carry, and specifically that one of those brands is DVDO products.


Also, they do NOT list everything online that they sell or offer. If you noticed, they also do not show prices online there either. If you get over the online shopping cart mentality and send them a email or call them, you'll likely find that they can probably get you any of the DVDO offerings.


----------



## flanntastic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/18174496
> 
> 
> Have you read about my greenish problems herein?
> 
> What setting do you use for HDMI Audio out?



mine worked perfect for ten days, it just pooped out on me, now it just has a red light


----------



## hexcode99

How long is the manufacture warranty for an EDGE?


Anyway, I took to youtube in hopes of some videos about the EDGE.

Found a tech blog that did a review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg7eKPVdrAk 


But also found a video of a capture done using the EDGE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VRY84vqtlI 


It seems he did:

Sega DreamCast -> DVDO EDGE -> HDFury2 -> BlackMagic Intensity Pro


But if you look at the below image, there is some bad ghosting and interlacing artifacts.

Is this normal or did did the user have bad settings? I thought the DVDO EDGE had a "Precision Deinterlacer"?


----------



## rwestley

Try to update the firmware on your Edge that does not work. It could be corrupted or you might have an early version that could cause problems. The latest Beta is on their support site.


----------



## hexcode99

I don't own an EDGE but was thinking of purchasing one.

If you look at what I said I found that video on youtube.

Was asking if that is how de-interlaced normally looks on the edge?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18178727
> 
> 
> I don't own an EDGE but was thinking of purchasing one.
> 
> If you look at what I said I found that video on youtube.
> 
> Was asking if that is how de-interlaced normally looks on the edge?



No, it does not look like that. 1080i cable looks stunning, no de interlacaing artifact. 480i cable also looks quite good on higher bit rate channels. Again, Edge features the best deinterlacing algorithm on the market.


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18178884
> 
> 
> No, it does not look like that. 1080i cable looks stunning, no de interlacaing artifact. 480i cable also looks quite good on higher bit rate channels. Again, Edge features the best deinterlacing algorithm on the market.



Wonder why his capture looks so bad then? I would assume he started with 480i then using the edge, went to 480p then 720p. Which would be component to hdmi, hdmi to component, then to component again one more time.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18176115
> 
> 
> How long is the manufacture warranty for an EDGE?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I took to youtube in hopes of some videos about the EDGE.
> 
> Found a tech blog that did a review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg7eKPVdrAk
> 
> 
> But also found a video of a capture done using the EDGE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VRY84vqtlI
> 
> 
> It seems he did:
> 
> Sega DreamCast -> DVDO EDGE -> HDFury2 -> BlackMagic Intensity Pro
> 
> 
> But if you look at the below image, there is some bad ghosting and interlacing artifacts.
> 
> Is this normal or did did the user have bad settings? I thought the DVDO EDGE had a "Precision Deinterlacer"?




The warranty is one year but you can also get three years(maybe higher) when purchasing through DVDO. If it's not listed on the website, give them a call to see what the extended warranty prices are. one caveat though, the DVDO extended warranty is only good for the original purchaser. it can't be transferred if you sell the unit.


----------



## hexcode99

Anyone have experience with hideflifestyle.com?

Would it be a good idea to buy a DVDO EDGE through them?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18183664
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with hideflifestyle.com?
> 
> Would it be a good idea to buy a DVDO EDGE through them?




AVS sells them as well as Amazon.


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/18183867
> 
> 
> AVS sells them as well as Amazon.



AVS does not sell the EDGE. I e-mailed them and they thought I was talking about the Duo. Amazon stock them, but charge me tax. hideflifestyle.com offered me a good price, but wanted to see if anyone used them before.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18183997
> 
> 
> AVS does not sell the EDGE. I e-mailed them and they thought I was talking about the Duo. Amazon stock them, but charge me tax. hideflifestyle.com offered me a good price, but wanted to see if anyone used them before.



I wonder why not? They used to sell them. My First Edge was through AVS and my second was through amazon.


I bought my DUO with a 3 year warranty through DVDO.


As long as HiDefLifestyle is an authorized seller, it should be fine.


----------



## flanntastic

i have to send mine back, i just got my RMA, a week old


----------



## PioNewbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18183664
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with hideflifestyle.com?
> 
> Would it be a good idea to buy a DVDO EDGE through them?



I picked mine up from them with no problems.


----------



## hexcode99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioNewbie* /forum/post/18187290
> 
> 
> I picked mine up from them with no problems.



They are going to have them in stock next week.

So I am going to order since they gave me a great price on a new one.


So if you have to RMA through manufacture during one year warranty, do they:

Fix your old one, send you out a new one, or send you a refurbished one?


And I notice the DVDO manufacture website sells edges, but a full MSRP.

They also offer extended warranty, but not if you have to buy at full MSRP.


----------



## Anthony A.

looking to buy one of these for my new samsung 46" b6000 led. don't really need it since its a secondary tv, but i like the fact that i can run a single hdmi cable to the tv and have everything else plugged in and scaled. sucks these new tv's don't come with anything other than a plethora of hdmi inputs and a single component. i need composite for an exterior video camera with my automation control but it doesn't have an input. also, there are no discrete codes to toggle through the source input with my remote, so atleast this way i can always keep it on the same hdmi input and have the edge do the switching and scaling. any advice?


----------



## pilot20

I purchased an Edge about 3 months ago. Got a very good price.


It ran well and looked very good, better than the Reon in my Onkyo 875.


I also like the convenience of using it as a switcher.


After about 3 weeks of excellent performance, I turned on my system early one morning, went to make coffee, looked at the TV and it was all "Green".


I unplugged the Edge and rebooted. Picture came back as normal. I went off for a few minutes and when I returned, it was green again.


Did the reboot thing again and it worked fine for the rest of the day.


A few days later same green thing.


Emailed DVDO, and they sent me a beta firmware to try. I installed the firmware and a few days later, same damn green thing.


I tried changing several different firmwares, but within a few hours, it would go green again.


I sent pictures of the "Green Screen" to DVDO, and they sent me a RMA number with shipping instructions.


That was over 6 weeks ago. I emailed to confirm that the Edge was received, and they confirmed that it had been received, and was in testing.


Finally today, it arrived back home. The paperwork in the package stated that the video board had been replaced.


I just finished re-installing it, and so far it is working fine.


After watching my 58" plasma without the Edge for 6 weeks, I can definitely notice an improvement with the Edge back in service.


If I don't have any more issues with the unit, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

I bought my Edge used so I hope I don't have any issues with mine...


I was watching a DVD recently on my projector and noticed that the image looked a bit below par, with jagged edges and ghosting. I put it down to a bad transfer and the fact that I mostly watch BluRays on the projector, so I've become used to the better quality.


However I found that my DVD player -actually a Sony digital tuner/HDD/DVD recorder- had changed it's output setting to 1080i instead of 576i. This meant that the Edge was only deinterlacing (and maybe some deinterlacing/upscaling/reinterlacing was occuring in the DVD player?). Once I set the menu back to output at 576i into the Edge and normal service was resumed. I watched another DVD and was surprised at just how good it looked.


It's only in the last year that I've had a VP (I had a Lumagen HDQ first and got the Edge last month) and I watched loads of DVDs using that same DVD player in the past, letting it do the upscaling to 1080p and thought it seemed quite good at the time.


Moral seems to be that you don't miss it until it's gone, so if you doubt the need for a VP, just try watching without one for a while and see if you notice the difference.







I couldn't live without one now...


----------



## Topanga

Just a ++ note, my Edge died and Ken sent me a new firmware and I'm up and running DVDO customer service A++


Rick


----------



## wxman

I'm sitting on the fence with this purchase. Not sure what to do. Right now I have a Pioneer 5020 with an Oppo 83 as my blu ray player and cable HD. Since using the Oppo connected to the Edge will probably not improve the PQ since they use the same chip, the question is if cable HD will be substantially better through the edge to justify the cost.


----------



## pilot20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pilot20* /forum/post/18192607
> 
> 
> I purchased an Edge about 3 months ago. Got a very good price.
> 
> 
> It ran well and looked very good, better than the Reon in my Onkyo 875.
> 
> 
> I also like the convenience of using it as a switcher.
> 
> 
> After about 3 weeks of excellent performance, I turned on my system early one morning, went to make coffee, looked at the TV and it was all "Green".
> 
> 
> I unplugged the Edge and rebooted. Picture came back as normal. I went off for a few minutes and when I returned, it was green again.
> 
> 
> Did the reboot thing again and it worked fine for the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> A few days later same green thing.
> 
> 
> Emailed DVDO, and they sent me a beta firmware to try. I installed the firmware and a few days later, same damn green thing.
> 
> 
> I tried changing several different firmwares, but within a few hours, it would go green again.
> 
> 
> I sent pictures of the "Green Screen" to DVDO, and they sent me a RMA number with shipping instructions.
> 
> 
> That was over 6 weeks ago. I emailed to confirm that the Edge was received, and they confirmed that it had been received, and was in testing.
> 
> 
> Finally today, it arrived back home. The paperwork in the package stated that the video board had been replaced.
> 
> 
> I just finished re-installing it, and so far it is working fine.
> 
> 
> After watching my 58" plasma without the Edge for 6 weeks, I can definitely notice an improvement with the Edge back in service.
> 
> 
> If I don't have any more issues with the unit, I will be a happy camper.



An addendum to my post of yesterday (see above)...


So far, the Edge is working as it should.


After not having it in my system for 6 weeks, I can say with certainty that the switching from the Edge is much faster than having audio and video going through my receiver.


I have all components going to the Edge via HDMI. Video out from the Edge goes directly to my monitor, and the audio goes to my receiver.


I have a lot of switching delay when the Edge is out of the loop. Even the menus for my Tivo HD are much faster with the Edge.


Even if the Edge didn't provide significant PQ improvement, which it does, it would be worth the cost of the Edge for me to not have the sync issues that I have with the Onkyo. 30 second skip with the Tivo is a nightmare as the Onkyo can't keep up with the handshake. It will lose the audio lock on DD requiring a pause and restart for it to catch up. Since most of my TV watching is time-shifted, this is a major pain. The Edge removes that frustration.


I was seriously considering replacing my receiver to remedy the aforementioned issues. Now, that is not necessary.


I did get good service from Ken at DVDO. My only complaint was the time it took to repair my defective Edge.


As it stands now, I have no regrets in adding the Edge to my system.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pilot20* /forum/post/18192607
> 
> 
> After about 3 weeks of excellent performance, I turned on my system early one morning, went to make coffee, looked at the TV and it was all "Green".
> 
> 
> I unplugged the Edge and rebooted. Picture came back as normal. I went off for a few minutes and when I returned, it was green again.
> 
> 
> Did the reboot thing again and it worked fine for the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> A few days later… same green thing.
> 
> 
> Emailed DVDO, and they sent me a beta firmware to try. I installed the firmware and a few days later, same damn green thing.
> 
> 
> I tried changing several different firmwares, but within a few hours, it would go green again.
> 
> 
> I sent pictures of the "Green Screen" to DVDO, and they sent me a RMA number with shipping instructions.
> 
> 
> That was over 6 weeks ago. I emailed to confirm that the Edge was received, and they confirmed that it had been received, and was in testing.
> 
> 
> Finally today, it arrived back home. The paperwork in the package stated that the video board had been replaced.
> 
> 
> I just finished re-installing it, and so far it is working fine.



Did it look anything like this?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...h#post17442033 

Sometimes I can see contours of things happening in the picture.


----------



## pilot20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/18196103
> 
> 
> Did it look anything like this?
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...h#post17442033
> 
> Sometimes I can see contours of things happening in the picture.



Attached is a photo I sent to Ken at Anchor Bay.


----------



## barrygordon

I have just retired my Edge after being a long time DVDO product user. I did so because I got fed up with an audio processor and all its problems and decided to go with an AVP which handles both Audio and Video. I do not watch much 480i or 480p, the only exception being the DVD changers.


The Edge is still in use with no inputs but feeding the AVP over one of its HDMI inputs. I use the Edge as a test pattern generator. You will not find a better video test pattern generator for the price.


I had a hard and fast rule of "Digital All the way" but have modified that. I now run my STB's (DVR's) over component. The STB's can not put out anything better than 1080i. I can not tell the difference (133" diagonal screen, running at 1080p seated 14 feet back from the screen) between the STB's running on HDMI and Component. I have two of them (STB's) so I was able to do A/B testing. Wasn't a double blind, but good enough for government work. Audio is digital coaxial.


I use a KDS component switcher to gather up the remaining miscellaneous component inputs as I have only three component inputs into the AVP. Eight HDMI, but only 3 component. The switcher is a KDS model and is really a very high quality 4x1 switcher with 5 high bandwidth channels being switched. You can hook up component, analog audio or Digital (coaxial) audio but it does not transcode the audio so they must all be the same. I have one KDS switcher availablle for sale if there is any interest.


Running under component the "switching" delay is very small as there are no source handshakes.


----------



## pilot20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/18196558
> 
> 
> I have just retired my Edge after being a long time DVDO product user. I did so because I got fed up with an audio processor and all its problems and decided to go with an AVP which handles both Audio and Video. I do not watch much 480i or 480p, the only exception being the DVD changers.
> 
> 
> The Edge is still in use with no inputs but feeding the AVP over one of its HDMI inputs. I use the Edge as a test pattern generator. You will not find a better video test pattern generator for the price.
> 
> 
> I had a hard and fast rule of "Digital All the way" but have modified that. I now run my STB's (DVR's) over component. The STB's can not put out anything better than 1080i. I can not tell the difference (133" diagonal screen, running at 1080p seated 14 feet back from the screen) between the STB's running on HDMI and Component. I have two of them (STB's) so I was able to do A/B testing. Wasn't a double blind, but good enough for government work. Audio is digital coaxial.
> 
> 
> I use a KDS component switcher to gather up the remaining miscellaneous component inputs as I have only three component inputs into the AVP. Eight HDMI, but only 3 component. The switcher is a KDS model and is really a very high quality 4x1 switcher with 5 high bandwidth channels being switched. You can hook up component, analog audio or Digital (coaxial) audio but it does not transcode the audio so they must all be the same. I have one KDS switcher availablle for sale if there is any interest.
> 
> 
> Running under component the "switching" delay is very small as there are no source handshakes.



I used optical for a while with my receiver, and it did resolve the handshake issues. However, I want to use HDMI for audio due to the lossless audio from Blu-Ray, which isn't possible with coax or optical.


Routing audio via HDMI through the Edge works as well as optical for me and I get lossless audio too.


----------



## barrygordon

Read the post again, perhaps I was not clear. The only thing I route via component/digital Audio are the Set Top Boxes. Their maximum video output is 1080i with 720p and the 480's being there if you want them.


The best audio you get out of a set top box is DD 5.1. They do not do any of the HD codecs and therefore there is no issue if they are connected to the Edge over optical.


----------



## pilot20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/18198351
> 
> 
> Read the post again, perhaps I was not clear. The only thing I route via component/digital Audio are the Set Top Boxes. Their maximum video output is 1080i with 720p and the 480's being there if you want them.
> 
> 
> The best audio you get out of a set top box is DD 5.1. They do not do any of the HD codecs and therefore there is no issue if they are connected to the Edge over optical.



Understood.


However, I sold my AVP and 7 channels of amplification and went with a receiver to streamline the pethora of cables behind my home theater system.


HDMI greatly reduces the rats nest that I got tired of dealing with.


Adding the Edge allows me to use HDMI from all components without sync issues.


Now, I have a large box full of every kind of cable imaginable that is gathering dust in my closet.


----------



## Bytehoven

Hello....


I have been having issues with my EDGE. It currently has the 1.30 software installed.


I have been getting intermittent signal break up or out right signal degradation. Swapping cables does not help, but bypassing the EDGE solved the problem.


I have downloaded both the 1.23 and 1.4 software updates. However, I am unable to delete the 1.30 software using a Dell laptop. The delete function just keeps going until I either get an error message or a message saying the F: EDGE is no longer available.


Please advise.


Thanks


RJ

...


----------



## factorz

Does anyone use this feature on their Edge? I was messing around with the settings today and couldn't see what effect it had on my picture. I had even put it to 100 and didn't see a change at all. Am I doing something wrong?


Also to the Mosquito Noise Reduction is another I am not sure about. I know HD sources are not going to be effected, but I still catch some SD Simpson's episodes now and then. Their website has the picture of the stadium seats, but I don't know if I see this much improvement.


----------



## seabream




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/18200865
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this feature on their Edge? I was messing around with the settings today and couldn't see what effect it had on my picture. I had even put it to 100 and didn't see a change at all. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Also to the Mosquito Noise Reduction is another I am not sure about. I know HD sources are not going to be effected, but I still catch some SD Simpson's episodes now and then. Their website has the picture of the stadium seats, but I don't know if I see this much improvement.



Actually Fine Detail and EDGE enhancement works great on HD. It adds more punch and clarity to the image even though of course you don't want to put too much. Picture Quality is subjective but I tried it and I use it consistently with HD. Personally like level 10 or so.


Mosquito NR also works with HD, however, Mosquito Noise is typically less visible with HD and therefore I haven't use it.


What is your input format and output format?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pilot20* /forum/post/18196169
> 
> 
> Attached is a photo I sent to Ken at Anchor Bay.



I recognized this one.

I will contact my dealer. Obviously the same problem.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/18200865
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this feature on their Edge? I was messing around with the settings today and couldn't see what effect it had on my picture. I had even put it to 100 and didn't see a change at all. Am I doing something wrong?



Get a test disk like Joe Kane's DVE HD Basics and use the sharpness pattern similar to this one. Then you should be able to see what it does.


----------



## Gary J

Or get this free software from the experts here.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/18203526
> 
> 
> Get a test disk like Joe Kane's DVE HD Basics and use the sharpness pattern similar to this one. Then you should be able to see what it does.




I think my buddy has it so I will borrow it and see what I can see. Other then the test disc is this the only time I can really see the impact these controls make?


----------



## hexcode99

Can all three outputs on the Edge be active at the same time? Optical Toslink, HDMI with video/audio, and HDMI with audio? (passing 2 channel LPCM for example)


----------



## seabream




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18206544
> 
> 
> Can all three outputs on the Edge be active at the same time? Optical Toslink, HDMI with video/audio, and HDMI with audio? (passing 2 channel LPCM for example)



EDGE only outputs one audio at a time. HDMI complicates the ability to output simultaneous audio streams because of different audio capabilities of the display and AVR. You could use a discrete IR code to quickly select an audio output. I have tried that.


----------



## hexcode99

Ah, I see thanks. Also:


Does the EDGE support down-scaling? Like 1080p to 720p or 1080i?


If you input three cables into input HDMI ports 1, 2, 3 and they all have active video/audio being sent, are you able to switch between input port of your choice manually? Or is it automatic?


Does the EDGE force up-scaling? I mean, if you input 720p for example, can the EDGE be sent to just output 720p and do no processing or up-scaling?


If you need to send in your EDGE for RMA to the manufacture, do they send back a new one or a refurbished?


Thanks


----------



## cfkillers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wxman* /forum/post/18194327
> 
> 
> I'm sitting on the fence with this purchase. Not sure what to do. Right now I have a Pioneer 5020 with an Oppo 83 as my blu ray player and cable HD. Since using the Oppo connected to the Edge will probably not improve the PQ since they use the same chip, the question is if cable HD will be substantially better through the edge to justify the cost.



same question for me i have dishnetwork and moved from a fios area to either comcast or sat. a big difference in hd picture qyality. will the edge get this quality back? I also have a blu ray player which looks perfect on my jvc 1080p hdila and i have a xbox360 but not the one with hdmi can it help that also?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18223412
> 
> 
> Does the EDGE support down-scaling? Like 1080p to 720p or 1080i?



Sure, if you set the HDMI output to the lower resolution of your choice (and your display supports this), it will 'down-scale'.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18223412
> 
> 
> If you input three cables into input HDMI ports 1, 2, 3 and they all have active video/audio being sent, are you able to switch between input port of your choice manually? Or is it automatic?



Both. It will auto-switch based on adjusable input priority or you can switch to each input manually using the on-screen menu or direct buttons on the remote.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18223412
> 
> 
> Does the EDGE force up-scaling? I mean, if you input 720p for example, can the EDGE be sent to just output 720p and do no processing or up-scaling?



No, not automatically (you can set it to follow the input frame-rate but not the resolution). You will have to do that manually using the on-screen menu.


----------



## DougF

I apologize if this has been answered but I wasn't able to find it:


Can the Edge have different audio/video output configurations for different inputs? Simple example - Edge HDMI video/audio to TV and optical audio to receiver. I want my Directv HR 20 to play both video and audio through HDMI; I want bluray player to play video through HDMI and audio through optical to receiver.


Is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## AudioBear

I am curious what you are trying to do. Can you explain further?


I think the answer to your question is yes (if I understand it). I have an old Sony DirecTV box that I use as an OTA tuner. It outputs DVI which goes into a DVI->HDMI plug into the Edge. The audio is optical cable out into the Edge. The Edge outputs HDMI audio and video to my Denon AVP. Other inputs are HDMI in and out.


That's not exactly what you asked though.


----------



## barrygordon

Yes it is possible by using different profiles.


My question is why are you putting the BR player audio out through optical which can not pass the new HD Codec signals that are only on BR discs? If you are running into a problem with the Edge passing the HD codecs on HDMI, ergo no sound, I undertsand why. My solution would be to run a firmware version in the Edge that works in this regard (1.2.2 build 87)


I would put the DVR out on component to get the faster connect times (HDCP handshakes) since the best it can do video wise is 1080i and can not output the new HD codecs.


I can not tell the difference bewteen 1080i coming in on component vs coming in on HDMI after the Edge rescales to 1080p. This is from a distance of 12 feet from a 10 foot wide screen.


----------



## barrygordon

The biggest issue with Quality (IMHO) is how much compression the signal supplier is using. If the quality is not there out of the signal supplier it is not there.


----------



## DougF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18230926
> 
> 
> I am curious what you are trying to do. Can you explain further?
> 
> 
> I think the answer to your question is yes (if I understand it). I have an old Sony DirecTV box that I use as an OTA tuner. It outputs DVI which goes into a DVI->HDMI plug into the Edge. The audio is optical cable out into the Edge. The Edge outputs HDMI audio and video to my Denon AVP. Other inputs are HDMI in and out.
> 
> 
> That's not exactly what you asked though.



I do not want to play the audio of my DVR through my reciever - I want it to play through tv speakers. I want audio of my BR to play through receiver. I want a single connection to my TV (the HDMI). Does this explain it?


----------



## hexcode99

Does the EDGE apply and kind of Anti-aliasing when it does its scaling? Surely scaling 480i/480p to 1080p for example creates a lot of jagged edges/lines in the video?


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougF* /forum/post/18231117
> 
> 
> I do not want to play the audio of my DVR through my reciever - I want it to play through tv speakers. I want audio of my BR to play through receiver. I want a single connection to my TV (the HDMI). Does this explain it?



Yes that explains what you want to do. I looked through the manual and have to say, I can't figure out if the Edge will do it our not. I think not though. I also think you will run into all sorts of trouble synching the audio and video because the two different paths have different time delays. I think one signal path for audio and video would work better.


Maybe someone else can help here.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer

I know I shared my "beta" firmware with some of you guys when you were having lock-up problems (no pic). Now I'm asking for a return of the favor from anyone that can. I'm having a problem with the display looking like "VGA 16 color". That's the best way I know to describe it. It sounds very similar to some of the posts above.


I think this is a hardware/repair problem but I thought that last time too and a firmware beat that Larry sent me fixed it. If anybody has the beta that sometimes fixes this and is willing to share, please PM me. I'd love to try it.


I sent an e-mail to Larry yesterday but he's yet to respond and I'm dead in the water with a pi$$ed off wife and 4YO.


BTW, does anybody think this is gettiing "old" except me?


Thanks,

-bob


----------



## TRT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bytehoven* /forum/post/18200323
> 
> 
> Hello....
> 
> 
> I have been having issues with my EDGE. It currently has the 1.30 software installed.
> 
> 
> I have been getting intermittent signal break up or out right signal degradation. Swapping cables does not help, but bypassing the EDGE solved the problem.
> 
> 
> I have downloaded both the 1.23 and 1.4 software updates. However, I am unable to delete the 1.30 software using a Dell laptop. The delete function just keeps going until I either get an error message or a message saying the F: EDGE is no longer available.
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> RJ
> 
> ...



I had the same problem until I disabled my anti-virus protection.


----------



## hexcode99

Is the EDGE abe to do video pass-through with no processing for the input source and just pass it right to output?


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdputnam* /forum/post/18203526
> 
> 
> Get a test disk like Joe Kane's DVE HD Basics and use the sharpness pattern similar to this one. Then you should be able to see what it does.



Ok I was able to get my buddy to borrow me his disc, but when I played with my PS3 the edge enhancement and detail controls were greyed out. They are there when I switch to my calbe box. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18272406
> 
> 
> Is the EDGE abe to do video pass-through with no processing for the input source and just pass it right to output?



There is no direct passthrough although theoretically if the input resolution and the output resolution are the same (like 480p, 720p or 1080p) and all controls are set to default, you should get a signal that is identical (or very close) to the raw signal.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/18274170
> 
> 
> Ok I was able to get my buddy to borrow me his disc, but when I played with my PS3 the edge enhancement and detail controls were greyed out. They are there when I switch to my calbe box. Any ideas? Thanks.



Do you have "Game Mode" turned on on the PS3's input? If so, turning it off will allow you to have access to these controls. They are intentionally turned off in "Game Mode" to get the lowest possible video processing delay.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18275180
> 
> 
> Do you have "Game Mode" turned on on the PS3's input? If so, turning it off will allow you to have access to these controls. They are intentionally turned off in "Game Mode" to get the lowest possible video processing delay.



I do. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hexcode99

Does anyone have or are there tried and tested (recommended) settings when game mode is disabled (lag not really an issue as long as video and audio are in sync) for up-scaling 240p/480p/720p to 1080p and achieving the best possible picture (with little to no ringing/haloing)? My sources are home video game consoles like PlayStation 2/3, Wii, Xbox 360, etc. Thanks










Also, I noticed with my EDGE (1.4 Firmware) that when I first turn it on and then turn on a source like PS3 for example, there are a bunch a vertical "snow" like lines across the bottom of my screen. They seem to get away after awhile, but is this normal?


----------



## BENN0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18283578
> 
> 
> Does anyone have or are there tried and tested (recommended) settings when game mode is disabled (lag not really an issue as long as video and audio are in sync) for up-scaling 240p/480p/720p to 1080p and achieving the best possible picture (with little to no ringing/haloing)? My sources are home video game consoles like PlayStation 2/3, Wii, Xbox 360, etc.



You could try to use negative fine detail and edge enhancement settings. Scaling will always introduce artefacts and DVDO does not have the best scaling algorithm.


----------



## ms20003

Does anyone have a Edge and see a large improvement in picture quality on HD cable sources? Or you mainly seeing the improvement on SD and DVD sources and using the EDGE as a video switcher for the HD sources? I only ask because I read through the thread and no one discusses what a great picture it produces FROM HD sources. Most people ingore talking about it.


Thanks,

P


----------



## barrygordon

Most modern sources (STBs included) and most modern displays do a very good job of handling HD streams. the Edge will offer very little improvement for these sources outside of candence correction for novies shot at 24 fps vs 60 fps. Hence no one really discusses it.


When streams are given to the Edge in SD then the Edge does the real heavy lifting as it should.


----------



## MFLUGSTA

ms20003,


I bought an edge a few weeks ago hoping to see some improvement with Comcast HD into my Pioneer PRO-101FD and unfortunately this has not been the case. In fact I feel that the Edge took away some of the clarity and snap from the picture. I have played with every setting with detail, edge enhancement and mosquito noise reduction but have not been able to get the improvement that I was expecting. That being said, I have been VERY happy with the improvement with regular DVD. I was previously running a Toshiba HD-XA2 at 1080P into the panel and switched back to an HD-A2 I had in another room in order to run 480i through HDMI into the edge(the XA2 unfortunately won't run 480i signal). This new setup shows a marked improvement with regard to noise and detail over the REON in the HD-XA2.


Truth be told, if I had bought it from a dealer I probably would have returned it since I rarely watch a DVD these days anyway. I bought it off ebay for a very good deal and should be able to resell it for at least what I paid for it if I decide the DVD only upgrade isn't worth it.


Maybe I'm missing something here and more experienced users will chime in, but so far I have not been impressed with what the unit does with digital cable.


----------



## detroit1

you must be missing something here; the EDGE will improve all sources and definitely DVD but also HD sources; I don't see how it could hurt the HD sources. the video scaling in the EDGE is better than any cable or satellite box; I use it with Direct tv on a 110 inch screen and it is awesome

you also have to set the output resolution of the EDGE to match your tv or projector; in my case that is 720-60 that is very important to get the best performance out of it; most HD stuff will pass thru so no way it can get worse; it actually gets better when I use the fine detail and edge enhancement


----------



## MFLUGSTA

You may be right and I hope you are! I will play with it more and see. I am sending component video at 1080i from the cable box. I wonder if I used HDMI instead I would see some improvement? I have avoided HDMI with cable because there is some video noise at the edge of the screen on some channels which forces me to use full mode so there is some overscan instead of dot by dot which works well with component video. I will try with HDMI cable output and see what I can figure out.... Oh and I do have the Edge set to the native resolution of the plasma(1080P).


----------



## detroit1

also, the component inputs on the EDGE have a Different calibration setting than the HDMI so you use different settings for each. I used the component before it looked washed out because of the calibration; you had to turn down the brightness setting and then it looked good; It's better to use the HDMI; I think it the picture is also better


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MFLUGSTA* /forum/post/18316739
> 
> 
> You may be right and I hope you are! I will play with it more and see. I am sending component video at 1080i from the cable box. I wonder if I used HDMI instead I would see some improvement? I have avoided HDMI with cable because there is some video noise at the edge of the screen on some channels which forces me to use full mode so there is some overscan instead of dot by dot which works well with component video. I will try with HDMI cable output and see what I can figure out.... Oh and I do have the Edge set to the native resolution of the plasma(1080P).



On HDMI, just set your zoom to 2.5%. Eliminates the video noise


----------



## MFLUGSTA

Thanks for the advice, will try messing around with it some more.


----------



## flanntastic

so i got my edge back today, and no matter what i do everything has a green tint to it, not the green screen of death, but a weird green color, great, love more problems


----------



## Kelvin1965S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flanntastic* /forum/post/18325087
> 
> 
> so i got my edge back today, and no matter what i do everything has a green tint to it, not the green screen of death, but a weird green color, great, love more problems



Try changing the output colourspace to see if that sorts it, they may have changed it during the repair for some reason.


----------



## vasu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilson-Flyer* /forum/post/18260028
> 
> 
> I know I shared my "beta" firmware with some of you guys when you were having lock-up problems (no pic). Now I'm asking for a return of the favor from anyone that can. I'm having a problem with the display looking like "VGA 16 color". That's the best way I know to describe it. It sounds very similar to some of the posts above.
> 
> 
> I think this is a hardware/repair problem but I thought that last time too and a firmware beat that Larry sent me fixed it. If anybody has the beta that sometimes fixes this and is willing to share, please PM me. I'd love to try it.
> 
> 
> I sent an e-mail to Larry yesterday but he's yet to respond and I'm dead in the water with a pi$$ed off wife and 4YO.
> 
> 
> BTW, does anybody think this is gettiing "old" except me?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -bob




Mine's doing this now too on one of its HDMI inputs







is there a fix for this?


As far as this "getting old" .. I'm currently on my 2nd Edge unit since the HDMI ports kept failing for me on my original Edge (HDMI1 died causing a lockup whenever you switch to it, then HDMI2 died, then HDMI3, etc). Had the box replaced from DVDO under warranty, which began having the same problem after a couple months. Currently HDMI1 and 2 are dead, now I have my cable box plugged into HDMI3, which now looks like i'm watching tv under MS-DOS


----------



## MFLUGSTA

You guys were right... I changed from component video to HDMI from Comcast box into the edge and it made a big difference. The picture is now better than sending the signal directly into the panel. Changes are definitely subtle. Overall smoothness is better with no loss of detail.


At the risk of being bashed for not searching through this whole thread, are there some guidelines as far as adjusting detail and edge enhancement or are people doing this by eye? I'm using a Pio Elite pro-101FD and when in PURE mode the default settings crank down the sharpness quite a bit so is it better so increase the sharpness on the panel setting or adjust on the EDGE?


----------



## DonoMan

Just set it to what you prefer. It's going to do a worse job on some material than others.


----------



## Alex solomon

Hello all,


This is my first post on this thread and I hope some of you will chime in with your experiences. I switched over from a white matte screen to Da-lite high power screen and while I like the screen a lot, the video/mosquito noise on very bright background has become bothersome for me. Would the edge effectively remove these noises ? I have never noticed these noises on my white matte screen so either the high power shows every flaw or this an inherent problem with high power screen. Anyways, does the Edge do a great job at reducing/eliminating mosquito noise ? Are there any better products at removing mosquito noises ?


My screen size is 115" and projector is the Panasonic AE4000 and mostly watch Blu-ray discs @1080p/24. Yes, I do experience mosquito noise with Blu-ray discs as well, but only on very bright scenes. Thanks.


----------



## Skypalace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R10KYJ* /forum/post/18107845
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Sorry, as soon as I have some more time, I will do some tests. Initial impressions were good though.
> 
> 
> R



Still haven't pulled the trigger on a BR player, time to start poking around again, the CES players are starting to show up.


How's the Oppo holding up?


----------



## blacklion

Apologies if this question has been covered. I tried my best but its a very long thread.


Can the Edge simultaneously send video/audio via HDMI to an HDTV and audio only via HDMI to an AVR? Will it pass HD audio to the AVR? Thanks!


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklion* /forum/post/18339150
> 
> 
> Apologies if this question has been covered. I tried my best but its a very long thread.
> 
> 
> Can the Edge simultaneously send video/audio via HDMI to an HDTV and audio only via HDMI to an AVR? Will it pass HD audio to the AVR? Thanks!



From what I understand (I was just talking with ABT yesterday as a presales question), only one downstream device gets to negotiate the audio with the upstream source. There is a menu option I believe for audio to be on the primary HDMI (audio/video) output, secondary HDMI (audio) output, or digital audio (spdif) output.


I have requested a firmware feature be added that allows for a "fallback" mechanism such that if the selected device (say, secondary HDMI to an AVR) is not communicating (AVR is "off"), then the Edge would fall back and allow the primary (audio/video) HDMI output to negotiate the audio stream. This would allow me to have an AVR in strictly sound duty and let the Edge handle all the video processing, but would fall back to using TV speakers when the rest of the family wanted to watch something without me being home to work the AVR.


I'm waiting to hear back if this is an option they could add in the foreseeable future. If they could add it by mid-year, I'd be all over an Edge...


Speaking of which, in the theme of the red paperclip project--- would anyone be willing to trade a VP30+ABT102 for an Edge? I know the Edge has some better features, but the VP30 likewise has a few things the Edge lacks (analog output for one)...










cheers,

..dane


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DougF* /forum/post/18231117
> 
> 
> I do not want to play the audio of my DVR through my reciever - I want it to play through tv speakers. I want audio of my BR to play through receiver. I want a single connection to my TV (the HDMI). Does this explain it?



see my reply above..


I'm wanting to do the same thing (or, rather, I'll only upgrade to an Edge if it can do this same thing) ... I have submitted to ABT a feature request to do something _slightly_ different, but overall the similar result. If the AVR is off, negotiate audio with the primary display device. If the AVR is on (and the menu settings are set to secondary hdmi port audio), then negotiate with the AVR for HD-audio.


I was unaware that others were looking to do the same thing. If you would, please call ABT and also request the feature. The more customers that want it, the more likely (and potentially faster) the feature could be added.


FWIW, I spoke with Baptiste (extension 206) yesterday. I don't know if going through a single contact there would help or not (is ABT a 'large' company?) ...


cheers!

..dane


----------



## R10KYJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18340356
> 
> 
> From what I understand (I was just talking with ABT yesterday as a presales question), only one downstream device gets to negotiate the audio with the upstream source. There is a menu option I believe for audio to be on the primary HDMI (audio/video) output, secondary HDMI (audio) output, or digital audio (spdif) output.
> 
> 
> I have requested a firmware feature be added that allows for a "fallback" mechanism such that if the selected device (say, secondary HDMI to an AVR) is not communicating (AVR is "off"), then the Edge would fall back and allow the primary (audio/video) HDMI output to negotiate the audio stream. This would allow me to have an AVR in strictly sound duty and let the Edge handle all the video processing, but would fall back to using TV speakers when the rest of the family wanted to watch something without me being home to work the AVR.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back if this is an option they could add in the foreseeable future. If they could add it by mid-year, I'd be all over an Edge...
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, in the theme of the red paperclip project--- would anyone be willing to trade a VP30+ABT102 for an Edge? I know the Edge has some better features, but the VP30 likewise has a few things the Edge lacks (analog output for one)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



The edge has an 'auto' function on the audio output which: 'Automatically chooses an output depending on the capabilities of the attached, powered-on

components.'


Does that not do what you want it to?


EDIT: See page 8 of the manual here


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18340356
> 
> 
> I have requested a firmware feature be added that allows for a "fallback" mechanism such that if the selected device (say, secondary HDMI to an AVR) is not communicating (AVR is "off"), then the Edge would fall back and allow the primary (audio/video) HDMI output to negotiate the audio stream. This would allow me to have an AVR in strictly sound duty and let the Edge handle all the video processing, but would fall back to using TV speakers when the rest of the family wanted to watch something without me being home to work the AVR.



There are four selections in the Audio Output selection submenu: Auto, Audio/Video HDMI, Audio HDMI, and Optical. When EDGE is in 'Auto' mode it is supposed to do exactly what you describe. I am using a projector with my EDGE so I can't verify if this is functioning correctly, but I am sure some other users on here can.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18160970
> 
> 
> Denon avr 1910/790 features the ABT 1030 chip, can be had for under 400
> 
> 
> Denon AVR 2310/890 features the ABT 2010 chip, same as edge, can be had for under 700.
> 
> 
> ABT 1030 doesn't support frame rate conversion, Detail/Edge Enhancement, Mosquito NR, and full 1080i deinterlacing.
> 
> 
> Both AVR's are the best in their price range.
> 
> 
> FWIW, all Pioneer receivers feature ABT scaling, but not deinterlacing. (Except the uber expensive top of the line pioneer, which uses QDEO)



My understanding from the Denon 2310 thread however is that the full suite of ABT2010 chipset features is not implemented on the Denon. For instance, I read here that the PReP function is not enabled on the 2310, while it is fully supported in the Edge. Here is a post a few down that indicates a few other limitations (features implemented but not fully customizable).


Not knocking the Denon at all (actually considering the Denon 1910 right now), just pointing out that the Edge as a standalone device might have a slightly more robust featureset even though the Denon 2310 uses the same ABT chipset.


cheers,

..dane


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18340460
> 
> 
> There are four selections in the Audio Output selection submenu: Auto, Audio/Video HDMI, Audio HDMI, and Optical. When EDGE is in 'Auto' mode it is supposed to do exactly what you describe. I am using a projector with my EDGE so I can't verify if this is functioning correctly, but I am sure some other users on here can.



Well now that's funny, when I was asking them on the phone about it yesterday they didn't give that indication at all!


Can anyone check for me if the "auto" mode operates this way? And reliably?


One question I had is how the Edge will respond if you're midstream into a bluray movie and switch off the AVR. does it RE-negotiate the new audio stream with the TV, or does it only handle audio negotiation when the bluray player actually turns on?


The answer that question would affect the "turn on sequence" to get the audio to the AVR properly...


thanks!

..dane


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R10KYJ* /forum/post/18340450
> 
> 
> The edge has an 'auto' function on the audio output which: 'Automatically chooses an output depending on the capabilities of the attached, powered-on
> 
> components.'
> 
> 
> Does that not do what you want it to?
> 
> 
> EDIT: See page 8 of the manual here



Well it seems that *IS* what I'm wanting!


I feel sheepish for not reading the Edge manual before calling DVDO yesterday to ask the question (but at least I DID call them before posting here!) ... but strangely when I asked my question, they gave no indication that the feature was already supported!


The wording in the manual seems to imply that "turn on sequence" matters. If the Bluray player and AVR are both off (TV watching tivo, for example), then if I turn the bluray on first it sounds like it will negotiate with the TV (yay!). However if I turn the AVR on after the bluray is already on, will is RE-negotiate with the AVR? Or do I have to make sure the AVR is on first before the bluray player?


thanks!

..dane


----------



## R10KYJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18340625
> 
> 
> Well it seems that *IS* what I'm wanting!
> 
> 
> I feel sheepish for not reading the Edge manual before calling DVDO yesterday to ask the question (but at least I DID call them before posting here!) ... but strangely when I asked my question, they gave no indication that the feature was already supported!
> 
> 
> The wording in the manual seems to imply that "turn on sequence" matters. If the Bluray player and AVR are both off (TV watching tivo, for example), then if I turn the bluray on first it sounds like it will negotiate with the TV (yay!). However if I turn the AVR on after the bluray is already on, will is RE-negotiate with the AVR? Or do I have to make sure the AVR is on first before the bluray player?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ..dane



I have often found that users (on these types of forums) offer better advice than the support team for a product. They are often trained in the product, but don't use it on a day-to-day basis.


Unfortunately (like JoshA), I have never used this function, as I use a projector as my display...


Hopefully someone will come along soon, who has used it though.


----------



## blacklion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18340356
> 
> 
> From what I understand (I was just talking with ABT yesterday as a presales question), only one downstream device gets to negotiate the audio with the upstream source. There is a menu option I believe for audio to be on the primary HDMI (audio/video) output, secondary HDMI (audio) output, or digital audio (spdif) output.
> 
> 
> I have requested a firmware feature be added that allows for a "fallback" mechanism such that if the selected device (say, secondary HDMI to an AVR) is not communicating (AVR is "off"), then the Edge would fall back and allow the primary (audio/video) HDMI output to negotiate the audio stream. This would allow me to have an AVR in strictly sound duty and let the Edge handle all the video processing, but would fall back to using TV speakers when the rest of the family wanted to watch something without me being home to work the AVR.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back if this is an option they could add in the foreseeable future. If they could add it by mid-year, I'd be all over an Edge...
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, in the theme of the red paperclip project--- would anyone be willing to trade a VP30+ABT102 for an Edge? I know the Edge has some better features, but the VP30 likewise has a few things the Edge lacks (analog output for one)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane




Thanks for clarifying that. The 'fallback' option you propose could work for me. If they do implement it, I'd certainly buy an Edge.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18335245
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and I hope some of you will chime in with your experiences. I switched over from a white matte screen to Da-lite high power screen and while I like the screen a lot, the video/mosquito noise on very bright background has become bothersome for me. Would the edge effectively remove these noises ? I have never noticed these noises on my white matte screen so either the high power shows every flaw or this an inherent problem with high power screen. Anyways, does the Edge do a great job at reducing/eliminating mosquito noise ? Are there any better products at removing mosquito noises ?
> 
> 
> My screen size is 115" and projector is the Panasonic AE4000 and mostly watch Blu-ray discs @1080p/24. Yes, I do experience mosquito noise with Blu-ray discs as well, but only on very bright scenes. Thanks.



Bump! Just in case this has been lost in this mega post thread.


----------



## Cayenne04

I am looking for some advice. I have the chance to pick up an Edge processor for my home theater to serve as a video switch and clean up some of my source components, or I can pick up a new pre/pro that would include switching and some processing (maybe the UMC-1 or the Integra 40.1).


I am not unhappy with my current audio setup, but my current system does not do a great job switching video sources. If you could only integrate either the VP or the pre/pro into the below system, which of the two options would have the most bang for the buck?


My system includes an Epson 6100, a Carada screen, Dennon 3802 (used as a pre/pro), a Samsung Blu Ray (w/netflix used alot), Comcast Cable HD DVR, a 360, and a Wii.


Thanks


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blacklion* /forum/post/18340719
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that. The 'fallback' option you propose could work for me. If they do implement it, I'd certainly buy an Edge.



Yup. Seems like the "Auto" settings does just that. What's unclear to me at this point is if the audio will auto-renegotiate after the bluray player is already streaming A/V to a source. So these two cases:


1) if bluray is streaming A+V to the TV only and the receiver (that was off) is turned on, does the Edge renegotiate the new audio with the bluray player on the fly or does it require a power cycling of the bluray player?


2) conversely, if bluray player is streaming video to the TV and audio to the receiver and the receiver (that was on) is turned off, does the Edge automatically renegotiate the new audio stream with the TV or does that require a power cycling of the bluray player?


Baptiste has forwarded my question to the technical support manager. My first question Baptiste called me back within 24 hours. I'm hoping for similar pre-sales support with the tech support manager regarding this slightly more advanced question.


I'll post the answer I receive here, unless someone has a similar setup that they could just try and post their empirical test results.


thanks,

..dane


----------



## BlaiseW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/17917338
> 
> 
> (1) Ok. I suppose it would probably work but I didn't want to be responsible for him frying his tv.
> 
> 
> (2) No. A modern flat-screen tv such as a samsung B8000 can most likely accept everything from 480i/60 and 576i/50 to 1080p/24 /50 and /60.
> 
> I know my panasonic G10 can anyway. It can handle 480i/60, 576i/50, 480p/60, 576p/50, 720p/50, 720p/60, 1080i/50, 1080i/60, 1080p/24, 1080p/50, 1080p/60 at least. Probably some more. And since the samsung B8000 is a very new and high-end model I assume that it can too.
> 
> Ohh.. And 1080p/25 on blu-ray? Never heard of it. /24 is the most common...
> 
> (Yes, I'm in europe)
> 
> 
> If you can't see the artifacts from the frame rate conversion, good for you. For me it would be unwatchable (I'm quite sensitive to those things).
> 
> 
> So my recommendation to the original question is still the same. Try without a dvdo edge and see if it works (it probably will). If it doesn't, then get a dvdo edge. Or get one anyway and get a very good image...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3) Ok.



Hi Matbl


I have a panasonic G10 `TC-p54g10' and it can only display 60HZ NTSC

This is an issue as I live in South Africa which uses Pal 50Hz

Which model do you have? because if there is a way to set it up without buying a DVDO edge switcher I would obviously like to know as soon as possible.


----------



## stevesns69

I don't know if this has been asked or not, does anybody know if the DVDO Edge can be updated via firmware for 3D blu-ray? I just preordered a 3D HDTV and blu-ray player and Anchor Bay won't reply to my emails. As far the HDMI 1.4 issue is concerned, the ethernet side doesn't matter, but with the video side I think it's the video bandwidth that would matter.


----------



## barrygordon

I seriously doubt it as a chip change would be required to be fully compatible with HDMI 1.4. There are various opinions floating around the web as to whether existing equipment has the bandwidth capability that 1.4 requires.


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/18355278
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt it as a chip change would be required to be fully compatible with HDMI 1.4. There are various opinions floating around the web as to whether existing equipment has the bandwidth capability that 1.4 requires.



I'd think at the very least 1080i 3d compatible, or does it require 1080p 2D to be certified 3D?


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrygordon* /forum/post/18355278
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt it as a chip change would be required to be fully compatible with HDMI 1.4. There are various opinions floating around the web as to whether existing equipment has the bandwidth capability that 1.4 requires.




I thought that might be an issue. Well I hope somebody comes out with an HDMI 1.4 splitter soon because I'm going to need one since my new 3D blu-ray player has only one HDMI output. It would have been a better design to have two outputs; one for 3D video and one for my HDMI 1.3 receiver, but that is not the case. I already contacted Monoprice and they don't have HDMI 1.4 devices yet. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18357746
> 
> 
> I'd think at the very least 1080i 3d compatible, or does it require 1080p 2D to be certified 3D?



1080i 3d might work hardware-wise since it's basically just half-frame (field) alternation between the two streams. But don't hold your breath firmware-wise.


----------



## Chrisvs

What device do I need to us DVDO Edge 'IR IN' function? Edge is behind door and wish to use remote IR receiver. Thanks for any suggestions.

Chris


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisvs* /forum/post/18365271
> 
> 
> What device do I need to us DVDO Edge 'IR IN' function? Edge is behind door and wish to use remote IR receiver. Thanks for any suggestions.
> 
> Chris



I use this which will also require a repeater and a mini-plug cable between your EDGE and the block. You can also use these for equipment that don't have an IR jack. The blocks can be run in parallel if you need more ports.

Xantech make similar devices.


ted


----------



## Chrisvs

Thanks Ted. I was hoping for something simple -- like the IR-E1 -- that I could position the 'eye' to receive the IR signal and plug the 3.5 mm directly into the IR_IN jack without the need for a connecting block. It seems such a device doesn't exist. Again, thank you for your help.

Chris


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18340436
> 
> 
> see my reply above..
> 
> 
> I'm wanting to do the same thing (or, rather, I'll only upgrade to an Edge if it can do this same thing) ... I have submitted to ABT a feature request to do something _slightly_ different, but overall the similar result. If the AVR is off, negotiate audio with the primary display device. If the AVR is on (and the menu settings are set to secondary hdmi port audio), then negotiate with the AVR for HD-audio.
> 
> 
> I was unaware that others were looking to do the same thing. If you would, please call ABT and also request the feature. The more customers that want it, the more likely (and potentially faster) the feature could be added.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I spoke with Baptiste (extension 206) yesterday. I don't know if going through a single contact there would help or not (is ABT a 'large' company?) ...
> 
> 
> cheers!
> 
> ..dane



Isn't this what will happen if you connect edge->avr->tv ?

Assuming you have an AVR that can do hdmi pass-through in standby.

I have it connected that way with a denon avr and panny plasma. Works perfectly. But to be honest I always use the avr since I hate the tv-speakers.

Ohh. And video processing turned off in the avr of course.


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlaiseW* /forum/post/18345090
> 
> 
> Hi Matbl
> 
> 
> I have a panasonic G10 `TC-p54g10' and it can only display 60HZ NTSC
> 
> This is an issue as I live in South Africa which uses Pal 50Hz
> 
> Which model do you have? because if there is a way to set it up without buying a DVDO edge switcher I would obviously like to know as soon as possible.



TX-P42G10E. European version. Seems like it can do 60 Hz but the american version can't do 50 Hz? Silly...

Have you tried inputting 1080p/50? What happens?


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18374828
> 
> 
> Isn't this what will happen if you connect edge->avr->tv ?
> 
> Assuming you have an AVR that can do hdmi pass-through in standby.
> 
> I have it connected that way with a denon avr and panny plasma. Works perfectly. But to be honest I always use the avr since I hate the tv-speakers.
> 
> Ohh. And video processing turned off in the avr of course.



I would prefer a Marantz, but no current Marantz supports passthrough in standby mode (grrrrrrr) which is where the Edge would come in (secondary hdmi audio output to avr). I've learned that the Edge will in fact do everything already that I need it to do (the manual just wasn't very clear on some of its features) and the Oppo will respond exactly as I need it to also (verified with Oppo). Now its just a matter of money.










The denon will support passthrough mode, yes. I'm just reluctant to move away from Marantz. Had it all my life since a Model 7 tube pre, through a Model 7T SS, through my current SR780. I don't upgrade often, and whatever I buy needs to last a good long time (10+ years)...


The Denon 1910 is still in strong consideration though. I'm just fearful of being disappointed. Our utilization is pretty even.. FM/CD/Movies is about 20/30/50% ...


cheers,

..dane


----------



## audiodane

Does DVDO EDGE support HDMI-CEC to the upstream device (bluray player)?


thanks!

..dane


----------



## Skypalace

Does anyone know if the Edge has a discrete IR code for Game Mode on/off?


I know it's stored by input, but for my XBox 360 with my Harmony Remote, I want to have two activity settings, one with Game Mode (for game playing of course), and one without (for Netflix streaming etc. where I want all of the video enhancement goodies) Would be great to have a discrete code rather than have it walk through the menus.


I don't see such a code in the Harmony database, I reloaded them (since I originally set up over a year ago) don't see any changes to the discrete codes listed.


----------



## PaulSantangelo

Hi All:


I just found out about this DVDO Edge and I shot right over here to AVS to learn more, didn't think there would be all these pages.


For those of you that have one, I'm wondering if this would fix a certain problem I came upon when installing my first Blu-ray?


I have an Hitachi 42HDX99 Plasma TV set, it does 1080i. Blu-Ray looked awful on it. I brought it back for testing to BB, and found that it was OK, honestly Blu-ray screen quality, not sure that its worth it.


Anyway, I bought a new 10.5g cable, I was using a no name before and calibrated the input. Things looked better, when comparing the same movie from DVD to Blu-ray. OK, We started watching a Blu-ray movie. Then I noticed that there was a lot of hesitation (skipping) occurring, only a few frames, but it just was not smooth. I finally returned the player, the BB guy and I did some researching which ultimately brought me to a page describing the signal process.


As I understand it, Blu-ray movies are stored as 1080p/24 thats 24 frames per second. If the device the blu-ray player is connected to, cannot accept a 1080/24 signal, the player will process it, to another signal that the device can accept (my case 1080i). I'm thinking this is the cause of my hesitation (skip) issue. The processor on the player, we maybe intended for a 1080p set, R&D has a habit of forgetting to include past technologies.



I'm wondering if this device will enable the player to send a 1080p/24 signal, so no processing is does and then output it in 1080i?


Any ideas?


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Hello Paul,


Unfortunately it is the conversion to 1080/*60*i or p from the native (in most BluRays) 1080/24p that causes the judder. This repeats a frame at odd intervals which is necessary to make 24 frame a second into 60 frame/fields. If you have a documentry type (or concert) BluRay then you'll find it is recorded in 1080/60i format and likely to run smoothly on your existing TV, which will confirm what I'm saying. It makes no difference where you convert a 24p film into 1080/60i or p so adding an Edge will not help in this case I'm afraid.


----------



## PaulSantangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelvin1965S* /forum/post/18394989
> 
> 
> Hello Paul,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it is the conversion to 1080/*60*i or p from the native (in most BluRays) 1080/24p that causes the judder. This repeats a frame at odd intervals which is necessary to make 24 frame a second into 60 frame/fields. If you have a documentry type (or concert) BluRay then you'll find it is recorded in 1080/60i format and likely to run smoothly on your existing TV, which will confirm what I'm saying. It makes no difference where you convert a 24p film into 1080/60i or p so adding an Edge will not help in this case I'm afraid.



Thanks for writing back. Is that what the 3:2 pulldown does and why when I turned it on my TV the hesitations got worse?


----------



## mark143

Tried experimenting with the new HDMI 1.4 cable on my DVD 59avi. No picture. I get a red light.


----------



## Dundas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/18389343
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Edge has a discrete IR code for Game Mode on/off?
> 
> 
> I know it's stored by input, but for my XBox 360 with my Harmony Remote, I want to have two activity settings, one with Game Mode (for game playing of course), and one without (for Netflix streaming etc. where I want all of the video enhancement goodies) Would be great to have a discrete code rather than have it walk through the menus.
> 
> 
> I don't see such a code in the Harmony database, I reloaded them (since I originally set up over a year ago) don't see any changes to the discrete codes listed.



There are discrete codes listed on DVDO's Edge support page but if Harmony don't have them in their database you will have to make a specific request to Harmony to have them added.
http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dundas* /forum/post/18398880
> 
> 
> There are discrete codes listed on DVDO's Edge support page but if Harmony don't have them in their database you will have to make a specific request to Harmony to have them added.
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_edge/support.php



I have done this before together with Logitech and it went fine.

There is a possibility of putting in only ONE code sequence yourselves:
http://members.harmonyremote.com/Eas...Infrared%2Easp 


Game Mode:

On:

0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016

0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041

0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016

0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

becomes:

F95EDP0A2DS0A2DP023DS069EP023DS0223P023DS069EP023DS069EP023D S0223P023DS069EP023DS0223P023DS0223P023DS069EP023DS0223P023D S0223P023DS0223P023DS069EP023DS069EP023DS0223P023DS0223P023D S0223P023DS069EP023DS069EP023DS069EP023DS069EP023DS0223P023D S069EP023DS0223P06ECS06ECP023DS001A


Off:

0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016

0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041

0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016

0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

becomes:

F95EDP0A2DS0A2DP023DS069EP023DS0223P023DS069EP023DS069EP023D S0223P023DS069EP023DS0223P023DS0223P023DS0223P023DS0223P023D S0223P023DS0223P023DS069EP023DS069EP023DS0223P023DS0223P023D S069EP023DS0223P023DS069EP023DS069EP023DS069EP023DS0223P023D S069EP023DS0223P06ECS06ECP023DS001A


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulSantangelo* /forum/post/18395382
> 
> 
> Is that what the 3:2 pulldown does and why when I turned it on my TV the hesitations got worse?



You didn't say what disc and player but it doesn't sound like 3:2 effect. You described skipping which isn't what 3:2 does. Also you haven't said what refresh rate the TV does and are you from 50Hz country?


----------



## PaulSantangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18400235
> 
> 
> You didn't say what disc and player but it doesn't sound like 3:2 effect. You described skipping which isn't what 3:2 does. Also you haven't said what refresh rate the TV does and are you from 50Hz country?



Your right, I'm in the US, the blu-ray is an LG BD-590, The movies are "The Proposal" and the "Race to Witch Mountain". The plasma can accept a multitude of signals, including 24 fps, but not 1080p, however I think it only displays in 1080i/60. HDMI ver 1.1. The Blu-ray has HDMI ver 1.3


Might matter, might not.


-paul


----------



## Anthony A.

hi all, just got an edge for my samsung b6000 led and after tweaking it some i am finally pretty happy with the result. it has really helped clean up a lot of compression from my cable box and the motion blur from these tv's (which was unbearable before), now seems greatly reduced. i have a few questions hopefully someone can chime in for a newb.


1.) i setup so its on auto standy with mode 2. when everything is shut off, the edge will emit a blinking blue light that pulses every 1 second or so. is this normal? it turns on no problem when it senses the tv turn on.... but if the tv is off and i turn on the dvd player or cable box, it remains off (blinking). just wondering if that is how standby operates with the edge.


2.) what should i set output and input video level to if all i will be connecting to the edge is cable box, dvd/bluray, composite surveillance camera and pc via hdmi? right now they're both auto.


3.) i have my cable box (sa8300hd pvr) run with hdmi to the edge and hdmi from the edge to the tv. i have the color space set to auto now, but should i set it to ycbcr 4:4:4 or 4:2:2, or is this only relevant if it is connected component?


4.) prep is on auto, although when i hit info, it only shows that it is on when its sd programming. any hd stuff it shows as off even though i have it turned on for both sd and hd. is this okay?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/18402071
> 
> 
> hi all, just got an edge for my samsung b6000 led and after tweaking it some i am finally pretty happy with the result. it has really helped clean up a lot of compression from my cable box and the motion blur from these tv's (which was unbearable before), now seems greatly reduced. i have a few questions hopefully someone can chime in for a newb.
> 
> 
> 1.) i setup so its on auto standy with mode 2. when everything is shut off, the edge will emit a blinking blue light that pulses every 1 second or so. is this normal? it turns on no problem when it senses the tv turn on.... but if the tv is off and i turn on the dvd player or cable box, it remains off (blinking). just wondering if that is how standby operates with the edge.
> 
> 
> 2.) what should i set output and input video level to if all i will be connecting to the edge is cable box, dvd/bluray, composite surveillance camera and pc via hdmi? right now they're both auto.
> 
> 
> 3.) i have my cable box (sa8300hd pvr) run with hdmi to the edge and hdmi from the edge to the tv. i have the color space set to auto now, but should i set it to ycbcr 4:4:4 or 4:2:2, or is this only relevant if it is connected component?
> 
> 
> 4.) prep is on auto, although when i hit info, it only shows that it is on when its sd programming. any hd stuff it shows as off even though i have it turned on for both sd and hd. is this okay?



1. i don't use the auto standby so i can't say this for sure, but i think if there is any light at all, something isn't working right. from the edge faq on the dvdo site:

EDGE power LED color table:

LED Description

Off Standby Mode

Red No Signal Received

Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue EDGE is processing the input


and i believe the blinking blue means that it's processing the input but there's an output handshake problem (ie. the display is off). seems to me that blinking blue is what i saw the other day when i was playing some music from a dvd player that runs through the edge, with my projector off.


2. i would leave all the video levels set to auto. presumably it will detect the 0-255 levels you should be getting from the pc and set that input accordingly, while leaving all the others on the video setting (15-235 iirc). it should also set the output level accordingly, depending on what your display reports in it's edid.


3a. first things first, i think you're confusing ycbcr with ypbpr. the former is for digital video and is what the edge gives as options. the latter is for analog video and would only apply to component. output colorspace setting should depend on what you think has the better color decoding, the edge or your display. this is, of course, assuming your source is not sending rgb to begin with, and color decoding will be necessary. from what i've gathered in all the reading i've done, its usually preferential to leave that up to your display. i leave mine on auto, which results in my panny 4000 saying it wants to do the decoding, requesting ycbcr 4:4:4 through it's edid.


3b. for input colorspace, i believe you generally want that to match whatever the source is outputting on any given input. like everything else discussed here, i leave that to auto also. but for what its worth, i've played with the different forced settings and i really couldn't see more than the most minute difference possible, from one to the next. ymmv.


4. prep is only for reprocessing material which originated as interlaced, but has been deinterlaced prior to reaching the edge. for any interlaced source material (ie. 480i, 1080i) the edge is doing the deinterlacing from the get go, and prep therefore doesn't apply. for any natively progressive material (720p, 1080p24), there was never any improper deinterlacing done in the first place and prep therefore again doesn't apply. the only time you should ever see prep on is for 480p or 1080p60 sources. so actually, since sd is technically 480i, if you're seeing prep on for sd material, it's actually not sd materal its ed material (480p) that you're sending the edge, which is not the optimal setup. if your source is a dvd player hooked up via hdmi, then ed is often your only non upscaled option, since very few dvd players will send 480i over hdmi. however, if your source is a cable box, or anything else that should have no problem sending sd (480i) over hdmi, you should adjust your box's settings to enable it to do so. that way there is only one deinterlacing done (by the edge), as opposed to two (one by the source, and then the prep by the edge) as you have it now.


ok, now that i've made my best attempt to help you, maybe you could help me. what do you have the image cleanup options (detail enhancement, edge enhancement, mosquito nr) set to? the reason i ask is because i really don't notice much, if any, improvement to my crappy compressed high def cable signals using the edge. but i've always used the aforementioned features sparingly (between 0 and 10, usually less than 5), because generally with video processing settings if you use them too heavily you introduce more artifacts than you correct. granted, you usually hear this in regard to devices with far less potential and capability than the edge. so i'm curious, did you get your positive results by using them to a greater extent?


----------



## jilla60

I am thinking of buying this. I have the sharp LED TV (52Le700un model) & Dish DVR VIP 722 & the BD60 panasonic bluray player. I also need to connect my computer to it to watch online sports/movies.


Will this improve my viewing experience. I am a novice at this. Right now I have hooked everything to my TV. If I buy this & hook it through this, will I get improvement on HD & SD Channels (suffering compression out of my DISH 722) ? Will the internet movies/sports be any better? Will the aspect issues/ scaling issues go away? Please help me a novice at this. Thanks


----------



## galloperiko

Hello


Anybody knows if any of the test patterns included in the EDGE can be used to set or calibrate the correct sharpness in the display? How?


Thank you very much!


----------



## zippymelon

I've actually read much (most?) of this thread on/off over the past year, mostly while lurking. I hope I haven't missed an answer to the question I'm about to ask...


Does the Edge support input resolutions other than the "typical" ones mentioned on its product page?


Specifically I'm looking for things like 240p, 288p, [email protected] VESA


I'd like to add the Edge to my system which uses primarily a single video source, a SageTV HD Theater. That product supports native resolution output matching so that you can output a resolution based on the content you're playing. This would allow me to minimize pre-scaling and processing by the Sage box and leave that all up to the Edge, hopefully maximizing on the video quality.


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/18402412
> 
> 
> 1. i don't use the auto standby so i can't say this for sure, but i think if there is any light at all, something isn't working right. from the edge faq on the dvdo site:
> 
> EDGE power LED color table:
> 
> LED Description
> 
> Off Standby Mode
> 
> Red No Signal Received
> 
> Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received
> 
> Blue EDGE is processing the input
> 
> 
> and i believe the blinking blue means that it's processing the input but there's an output handshake problem (ie. the display is off). seems to me that blinking blue is what i saw the other day when i was playing some music from a dvd player that runs through the edge, with my projector off.
> 
> 
> 2. i would leave all the video levels set to auto. presumably it will detect the 0-255 levels you should be getting from the pc and set that input accordingly, while leaving all the others on the video setting (15-235 iirc). it should also set the output level accordingly, depending on what your display reports in it's edid.
> 
> 
> 3a. first things first, i think you're confusing ycbcr with ypbpr. the former is for digital video and is what the edge gives as options. the latter is for analog video and would only apply to component. output colorspace setting should depend on what you think has the better color decoding, the edge or your display. this is, of course, assuming your source is not sending rgb to begin with, and color decoding will be necessary. from what i've gathered in all the reading i've done, its usually preferential to leave that up to your display. i leave mine on auto, which results in my panny 4000 saying it wants to do the decoding, requesting ycbcr 4:4:4 through it's edid.
> 
> 
> 3b. for input colorspace, i believe you generally want that to match whatever the source is outputting on any given input. like everything else discussed here, i leave that to auto also. but for what its worth, i've played with the different forced settings and i really couldn't see more than the most minute difference possible, from one to the next. ymmv.
> 
> 
> 4. prep is only for reprocessing material which originated as interlaced, but has been deinterlaced prior to reaching the edge. for any interlaced source material (ie. 480i, 1080i) the edge is doing the deinterlacing from the get go, and prep therefore doesn't apply. for any natively progressive material (720p, 1080p24), there was never any improper deinterlacing done in the first place and prep therefore again doesn't apply. the only time you should ever see prep on is for 480p or 1080p60 sources. so actually, since sd is technically 480i, if you're seeing prep on for sd material, it's actually not sd materal its ed material (480p) that you're sending the edge, which is not the optimal setup. if your source is a dvd player hooked up via hdmi, then ed is often your only non upscaled option, since very few dvd players will send 480i over hdmi. however, if your source is a cable box, or anything else that should have no problem sending sd (480i) over hdmi, you should adjust your box's settings to enable it to do so. that way there is only one deinterlacing done (by the edge), as opposed to two (one by the source, and then the prep by the edge) as you have it now.
> 
> 
> ok, now that i've made my best attempt to help you, maybe you could help me. what do you have the image cleanup options (detail enhancement, edge enhancement, mosquito nr) set to? the reason i ask is because i really don't notice much, if any, improvement to my crappy compressed high def cable signals using the edge. but i've always used the aforementioned features sparingly (between 0 and 10, usually less than 5), because generally with video processing settings if you use them too heavily you introduce more artifacts than you correct. granted, you usually hear this in regard to devices with far less potential and capability than the edge. so i'm curious, did you get your positive results by using them to a greater extent?



thanks so much for the detailed response. i will email dvdo and see what they have to say about the blinking light. i will also try setting auto standby to off and see if it continues. as long as nothing is wrong with the unit (and i don't think so since it works perfectly), i could live with it. i regards to de/ee i have them both set to +4. i have read numerous times not to over do it, so the settings right now seem good and i have seen no introduced artifacts. mosquito nr is set to low, although i would like to test it on high for a while and see if it helps even more without hurting the picture.


i'm also wondering if i should get an hdmi flea for the rs35 pj soon to be put in the ht. and since i have a denon 4310 coming on the way, i would like to test it out vs. the edge. for now, the edge is right at home with the sammy led (and its a perfect switcher since the led doesn't have toggle input commands or discretes.)


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulSantangelo* /forum/post/18400362
> 
> 
> Your right, I'm in the US, the blu-ray is an LG BD-590, The movies are "The Proposal" and the "Race to Witch Mountain". The plasma can accept a multitude of signals, including 24 fps, but not 1080p, however I think it only displays in 1080i/60. HDMI ver 1.1. The Blu-ray has HDMI ver 1.3



In that case you should already be very familiar with the 3:2 look from watching movies on TV channels and NTSC DVDs. 3:2 on BD works the same way - it is easy to do. I've not read anything on any BDP that doesn't do 3:2 properly. I've not seen the two BDs and have no idea about your plasma. HDMI 1.1 should be fine for 1080i60.


Try asking in the plasma forum about your display to see if there's an issue or some setting you should re-adjust and the BD software forum about any image problem on those discs. Narrow down the problem before jumping on to getting more gear.


I know some older gear might have missed frames if the BD is 24.00fps rather than 23.97 but I don't know if those two are.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

If the display accepts 24p input, but can only display in 1080/60 then it will judder regardless of what you do with the signal before it goes into the set. I'm not sure of the technical terms regarding pulldown or pullup whatever, but I know that my TV can't accept 24p (though my projector can) and if I put a BluRay on the TV for my son it always looks juddery regardless of what settings I use in the Edge or my previous Lumagen HDQ.


----------



## PaulSantangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelvin1965S* /forum/post/18406665
> 
> 
> If the display accepts 24p input, but can only display in 1080/60 then it will judder regardless of what you do with the signal before it goes into the set. I'm not sure of the technical terms regarding pulldown or pullup whatever, but I know that my TV can't accept 24p (though my projector can) and if I put a BluRay on the TV for my son it always looks juddery regardless of what settings I use in the Edge or my previous Lumagen HDQ.



thanks guys, I got my answer.


----------



## jilla60

I am thinking of buying this. I have the sharp LED TV (52Le700un model) & Dish DVR VIP 722 & the BD60 panasonic bluray player. I also need to connect my computer to it to watch online sports/movies.


Will this improve my viewing experience. I am a novice at this. Right now I have hooked everything to my TV. If I buy this & hook it through this, will I get improvement on HD & SD Channels (suffering compression out of my DISH 722) ? Will the internet movies/sports be any better? Will the aspect issues/ scaling issues go away? Please help me a novice at this. Thanks


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/18404363
> 
> 
> thanks so much for the detailed response. i will email dvdo and see what they have to say about the blinking light. i will also try setting auto standby to off and see if it continues. as long as nothing is wrong with the unit (and i don't think so since it works perfectly), i could live with it. i regards to de/ee i have them both set to +4. i have read numerous times not to over do it, so the settings right now seem good and i have seen no introduced artifacts. mosquito nr is set to low, although i would like to test it on high for a while and see if it helps even more without hurting the picture.
> 
> 
> i'm also wondering if i should get an hdmi flea for the rs35 pj soon to be put in the ht. and since i have a denon 4310 coming on the way, i would like to test it out vs. the edge. for now, the edge is right at home with the sammy led (and its a perfect switcher since the led doesn't have toggle input commands or discretes.)



just reread my post from last night. was pretty late when i wrote it. just to clarify, when i said "i think if there is any light at all something isn't working right", i meant it sounds like something isn't set up right, regarding the auto standby/wake up/input switching settings. i didn't mean to imply there was a problem with the edge. i don't doubt at all that the edge is technically working properly. with features like these, that involve so many different pieces of equipment and interaction with other features, it can be tough to get everything to play nice with each other. in fact, i just reread your original post too, and i think thats exactly what your problem is. you indicate that you have auto standby set to mode 2, but i think you're either combining, or mixing up, auto standby and auto wake up. auto stand by is an on/off option. auto wake up can be set to off, mode 1, and mode 2. if you have auto standby on, and auto wake up set to mode 2 (or mode 1, for that matter), when you turn everything off, the edge will go into standby. but then as soon as a source comes back on, the edge comes back on and begins processing that input. however, the edge has no way to tell your display to turn on, so the display remains off. this scenario fits with what you said about seeing the light when you turn on the dvd player or cable box. although, you said the edge "remains off (blinking)", when actually it's not off it's on, because whatever you turned on just woke it up. it also fits with what i said about the blinking blue indicating it's processing an input but has a problem with the display, because as you said, the tv is still off, it's only a source thats been reactivated. does this make sense? it makes sense in my head, but i feel like i'm having trouble conveying my thoughts clearly. maybe i should only post at 3am when i'm half asleep...


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulSantangelo* /forum/post/18406891
> 
> 
> thanks guys, I got my answer.



Did a bit of searching and found your Hitachi 42HDX99 plasma is 1024x1080(presumably p, not i for a 2006 model) and "1080i/720p/480p/480i Input Compatible" so it's not even 1080p24 input compatible and unlikely to be 720p24 compatible.


So player must be sending 1080i60 all along.

If it's just 3:2 judder, it doesn't fully explain why you see "a lot of hesitation (skipping)" for BD but apparently not with NTSC DVD (which is 3:2). Also 3:2 judder is only bothersome to some people who initially come from 50Hz regions. As this is not Edge related I won't say any more.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jilla60* /forum/post/18407279
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying this. I have the sharp LED TV (52Le700un model) & Dish DVR VIP 722 & the BD60 panasonic bluray player. I also need to connect my computer to it to watch online sports/movies.
> 
> 
> Will this improve my viewing experience. I am a novice at this. Right now I have hooked everything to my TV. If I buy this & hook it through this, will I get improvement on HD & SD Channels (suffering compression out of my DISH 722) ? Will the internet movies/sports be any better? Will the aspect issues/ scaling issues go away?



Dish - see old posts 2768, 2783-4 p.93

search "Dish" in this thread for more...

aspect - yes can correct this

scaling - can scale/zoom up but artefacts magnified;

internet heavily compressed stuff - v. limited improvement


----------



## jilla60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18408734
> 
> 
> Dish - see old posts 2768, 2783-4 p.93
> 
> search "Dish" in this thread for more...
> 
> aspect - yes can correct this
> 
> scaling - can scale/zoom up but artefacts magnified;
> 
> internet heavily compressed stuff - v. limited improvement



Thanks. Will read that. Ordered one today. Will see how it goes!










Should I update the firmware first before hooking up? Anyone. What is the latest firmware version


----------



## Alex solomon

I am looking at the Edge and iScan duo among others. If my AV processor (Onkyo 886) has two HDMI outputs, do I need the two monitor out capability of the iScan Duo at all. Beside the two monitor out and the CMS, is the PQ identical on two units ?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jilla60* /forum/post/18412844
> 
> 
> Should I update the firmware first before hooking up? Anyone. What is the latest firmware version



v1.4 is the current "Production" firmware and it is available here: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php 


Yes you should start with the latest firmware version. Thankfully it shouldn't take any longer than 5 minutes to do this.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18413386
> 
> 
> I am looking at the Edge and iScan duo among others. If my AV processor (Onkyo 886) has two HDMI outputs, do I need the two monitor out capability of the iScan Duo at all. Beside the two monitor out and the CMS, is the PQ identical on two units ?



Both EDGE and Duo are based on the ABT2010 so technically the video processing should be identical in the two although picture quality could be better on the Duo with properly adjusted grayscale/primaries. I am not sure if you need multiple video outputs as you don't mention the rest of your configuration. Do you have two displays? Are you driving the two displays simultaneously? Are they have the same resolution? Do you need RS232 for automation? Do you have more than 6 HDMI sources?


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18413502
> 
> 
> Both EDGE and Duo are based on the ABT2010 so technically the video processing should be identical in the two although picture quality could be better on the Duo with properly adjusted grayscale/primaries. I am not sure if you need multiple video outputs as you don't mention the rest of your configuration. Do you have two displays? Are you driving the two displays simultaneously? Are they have the same resolution? Do you need RS232 for automation? Do you have more than 6 HDMI sources?



I have two displays but don't drive them simultaneously. One is a Sharp Z12000 projector, 720p connected to my Onkyo via DVI to HDMI cable. The other is a Panasonic AE4000, 1080p. I don't have have more than 6 HDMI sources. I need a very good NR feature and support for CIH setup would be nice. I am also looking at the Denon 602CI.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18413541
> 
> 
> I have two displays but don't drive them simultaneously. One is a Sharp Z12000 projector, 720p connected to my Onkyo via DVI to HDMI cable. The other is a Panasonic AE4000, 1080p. I don't have have more than 6 HDMI sources. I need a very good NR feature and support for CIH setup would be nice. I am also looking at the Denon 602CI.



If that is the case then you may even want to consider a VP50PRO, since you can probably pick one up for a price close to a brand new Duo if not lower. The reason I say that is that CIH is not fully supported on either the EDGE or Duo, although Duo does have the hardware (triggers) and it is targeted at custom installers (that install CIH setups). One of the trade-offs with a PRO is that it has only 4 HDMI inputs and firmware development seems to have come to a close. I am not sure if the Denon supports CIH.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18414728
> 
> 
> If that is the case then you may even want to consider a VP50PRO, since you can probably pick one up for a price close to a brand new Duo if not lower. The reason I say that is that CIH is not fully supported on either the EDGE or Duo, although Duo does have the hardware (triggers) and it is targeted at custom installers (that install CIH setups). One of the trade-offs with a PRO is that it has only 4 HDMI inputs and firmware development seems to have come to a close. I am not sure if the Denon supports CIH.



While CIH support is nice to have, it is NOT a must. The most important thing for me is how good the NR is. My budget is capped at $1k max. Since my Onkyo has two monitor outputs, do I need the Duo ? If I can the use Onkyo to switch between displays, then I will be better off with the Edge and save $$. I don't want to pay a $500 premium just for the CMS.


----------



## jilla60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18413469
> 
> 
> v1.4 is the current "Production" firmware and it is available here: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php
> 
> 
> Yes you should start with the latest firmware version. Thankfully it shouldn't take any longer than 5 minutes to do this.



Thanks Josh. Can you tell me what is the difference to a layman in simple terms between the Edge & VP50Pro (which is costlier). If all I want is to scale & upconvert from Dish DVR & DVD & Laptop, is there any difference between the two in Picture Quality? Thanks again.


----------



## matbl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18413541
> 
> 
> I have two displays but don't drive them simultaneously. One is a Sharp Z12000 projector, 720p connected to my Onkyo via DVI to HDMI cable. The other is a Panasonic AE4000, 1080p. I don't have have more than 6 HDMI sources. I need a very good NR feature and support for CIH setup would be nice. I am also looking at the Denon 602CI.



Isn't the denon 602ci about $2500 ?

The denon 602 is from what I've read elsewhere much better at NR.


Ohh... And if your onkyo have dual hdmi outputs you don't need the duo for that feature alone.

In my setup it is edge->denon avr->tv. With all video processing in the avr turned off of course.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matbl* /forum/post/18420915
> 
> 
> Isn't the denon 602ci about $2500 ?
> 
> The denon 602 is from what I've read elsewhere much better at NR.
> 
> 
> Ohh... And if your onkyo have dual hdmi outputs you don't need the duo for that feature alone.
> 
> In my setup it is edge->denon avr->tv. With all video processing in the avr turned off of course.



I believe Denon has or is discontinuing the 602. One dealer is selling refurbished ones for $1k.


----------



## AudioBear

If Denon had sold it at that price or near that price it would have been very popular. The NR is superior and the picture it puts out is subjectively better. I have a Realta T2 (same chip as in the 602) in my Denon AVP and I have an Edge so I can compare. I think the Denon puts out an slightly more pleasing picture but I often use the Edge because it does so much more and has so many more controls. I like the Edge even though it doesn't quite have the Realta picture look. Sorry I can't describe it better. Maybe it's the lack of noise that makes it look better.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18421436
> 
> 
> I think the Denon puts out an slightly more pleasing picture but I often use the Edge because it does so much more and has so many more controls.



Can you tell me a bit more on what the Edge does more the 602 can't ? When you say more controls on the Edge are you talking about ? How is the NR on the Edge compared to the Denon? I am pulling my teeth trying to decide between the Denon the iScan Duo.


----------



## AudioBear

Remember I didn't compare 602 versus Edge. I have the Denon AVP which has the same Realta chip as the 602 so I can compare pictures. The Edge is a VP and allows you many more control options than the AVP which has a few basic controls but is not intended to be a full blown VP. What I was saying was between the AVP and the Edge, I prefer the AVP picture (slightly) and the Edge menus and controls. The only useful comparison there is the two chips. The noise reduction on the Realta is better than the ABT. The result is a more film-like and real looking picture. I guess that's the absence of noise. If you have read the 602 thread you will see a lot of discussion on this point.


Download the Edge or iScan manual and the 602 manual and compare the control features, menus, and options. I'll bet you find the iScan manual better written and the menus pretty good. I'll leave it to you to decide if they both allow you to control what you need to control.


A lot depends on the user's needs and wants. If i want to tweak a picture I use the Edge--like for standard TV. For a Blu-Ray I use the AVP (and there is really no processing needed). The interesting part is a 1080i or 720p satellite signal. After about a year of flopping back and forth between the two, I am right now not using the Edge and just let the Realta in the AVP do all the work. I am also not a perfectionist who is looking for every last pixel to be perfect. I just want to watch a nice-looking picture.


----------



## jilla60

Pioneer is coming out in May with a new A/V reciever VSK-1020-K which as per the description uses Anchor Bay technology.


Amazon page here

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


1080p Upscaling from Any Source

Anchor Bay® and PureCinema video processing lets you upscale your picture to digital 1080p from virtually any source, including analog. PureCinema's extra processing of 3D noise reduction and Y/C color separation ensures you'll get the best picture possible from anything you've got.


In addition it has other nice feature. About the same price as Edge.


May be buying the Pioneer will help in two ways for the same money? Or the Edge is superior to the A/Vs that use the same Anchor bay technology? Anyone?


Surely this is not the first A/v Reciever that uses Anchor Bay for video processing.

Thanks


----------



## Alex solomon

Thanks AudioBear. Tough choice indeed !


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jilla60* /forum/post/18424424
> 
> 
> Pioneer is coming out in May with a new A/V reciever VSK-1020-K which as per the description uses Anchor Bay technology.
> 
> 
> May be buying the Pioneer will help in two ways for the same money? Or the Edge is superior to the A/Vs that use the same Anchor bay technology? Anyone?



This is not the first AVR to use Anchor Bay video processing. The thing to be aware of is that Anchor Bay has several ASIC solutions, most of which are purely for scaling (no deinterlacing). Based on the mention of "Pure Cinema" I would suspect that this AVR is using the ABT1015 ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...rs/abt1015.php ) and not the ABT2010 that is used in EDGE/Duo.


----------



## jilla60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18424683
> 
> 
> This is not the first AVR to use Anchor Bay video processing. The thing to be aware of is that Anchor Bay has several ASIC solutions, most of which are purely for scaling (no deinterlacing). Based on the mention of "Pure Cinema" I would suspect that this AVR is using the ABT1015 ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...rs/abt1015.php ) and not the ABT2010 that is used in EDGE/Duo.



Thanks for the info. How can we make sure which one Pioneer uses? Would querying Anchorbay tell us?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jilla60* /forum/post/18424797
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. How can we make sure which one Pioneer uses? Would querying Anchorbay tell us?



Here you go: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/vrs_tec...turing_vrs.php 


Based on the previous usage of the ABT1015 on the VSX-1019 I think it would be very safe to assume that the VSX-1020 is similarly equipped.


----------



## mswlogo

I just got a DVDO Edge to hook to a Meridian HD621 which hooks to a Meridian G68.


Unless I set the delay to the most negative value I get crackles in the sound.


Happens over HDMI to HDMI, SPDIF (coax/toslink) to SPDIF and every combo.


I tried it with 1.2.5 and 1.4 firmware.


Is my EDGE Defective? I don't really care much about the delay but I it's annoying. every time I fiddle with any config stuff it resets to 0 (which has delay) and crackles return.


I should also mention if the audio is a codec you get dropouts. So if you are getting dropouts try setting delay to lowest it allows to defeat it.


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/18408121
> 
> 
> just reread my post from last night. was pretty late when i wrote it. just to clarify, when i said "i think if there is any light at all something isn't working right", i meant it sounds like something isn't set up right, regarding the auto standby/wake up/input switching settings. i didn't mean to imply there was a problem with the edge. i don't doubt at all that the edge is technically working properly. with features like these, that involve so many different pieces of equipment and interaction with other features, it can be tough to get everything to play nice with each other. in fact, i just reread your original post too, and i think thats exactly what your problem is. you indicate that you have auto standby set to mode 2, but i think you're either combining, or mixing up, auto standby and auto wake up. auto stand by is an on/off option. auto wake up can be set to off, mode 1, and mode 2. if you have auto standby on, and auto wake up set to mode 2 (or mode 1, for that matter), when you turn everything off, the edge will go into standby. but then as soon as a source comes back on, the edge comes back on and begins processing that input. however, the edge has no way to tell your display to turn on, so the display remains off. this scenario fits with what you said about seeing the light when you turn on the dvd player or cable box. although, you said the edge "remains off (blinking)", when actually it's not off it's on, because whatever you turned on just woke it up. it also fits with what i said about the blinking blue indicating it's processing an input but has a problem with the display, because as you said, the tv is still off, it's only a source thats been reactivated. does this make sense? it makes sense in my head, but i feel like i'm having trouble conveying my thoughts clearly. maybe i should only post at 3am when i'm half asleep...




as an update, i corrected the issue i had by making a macro in my remote to turn off the edge with a power off command. it now stops the blinking, however for anyone else in the future with the issue, it seems that the edge will continue flashing (regardless of auto standby/wakeup settings), until the tv/pj is turned on. i would have thought that it would auto wakeup when a source is detected by that is not the case (atleast with my unit). once the tv is turned on, then the edge locks on to whatever source is turned on. still not sure the purpose of auto wakeup when it is not source dependant but rather video display dependant.


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mswlogo* /forum/post/18425672
> 
> 
> I just got a DVDO Edge to hook to a Meridian HD621 which hooks to a Meridian G68.
> 
> 
> Unless I set the delay to the most negative value I get crackles in the sound.
> 
> 
> Happens over HDMI to HDMI, SPDIF (coax/toslink) to SPDIF and every combo.
> 
> 
> I tried it with 1.2.5 and 1.4 firmware.
> 
> 
> Is my EDGE Defective? I don't really care much about the delay but I it's annoying. every time I fiddle with any config stuff it resets to 0 (which has delay) and crackles return.
> 
> 
> I should also mention if the audio is a codec you get dropouts. So if you are getting dropouts try setting delay to lowest it allows to defeat it.



i could not get audio sync perfect until i updated to the latest firmware (1.2.3). once i did that, i set it to like +1 or+ 2 ms and it works perfectly. every once in a while when changing channels i will get a crackle that lasts a split second, but not usually. i may try setting the sync to +3 or +4 and see if that issue continues. maybe try to uninstall and re-install 1.2.3 firmware and see if it corrects it? or, i would send an email to tech support and see if they have any ideas.


----------



## jilla60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18425586
> 
> 
> Here you go: http://www.anchorbaytech.com/vrs_tec...turing_vrs.php
> 
> 
> Based on the previous usage of the ABT1015 on the VSX-1019 I think it would be very safe to assume that the VSX-1020 is similarly equipped.



Thanks. U R awesome










So as per that page only Denon A/V's use the 2010 chip.


I take it that 2010 is far superior to 1020 , correvct?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jilla60* /forum/post/18427947
> 
> 
> Thanks. U R awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as per that page only Denon A/V's use the 2010 chip.
> 
> 
> I take it that 2010 is far superior to 1020 , correvct?



Yamaha has used the ABT2010 as well ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/company...s/PR102208.php ).


The ABT2010 has many more Anchor Bay technologies than the ABT1015. The best chip they have which I have not seen used yet is the ABT2015 ( http://www.sequoia.co.uk/components/...=1258&fmt=grid ).


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18428053
> 
> 
> Yamaha has used the ABT2010 as well ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/company...s/PR102208.php ).
> 
> 
> The ABT2010 has many more Anchor Bay technologies than the ABT1015. The best chip they have which I have not seen used yet is the ABT2015 ( http://www.sequoia.co.uk/components/...=1258&fmt=grid ).



Isn't that just an ABT 2010 with keystone correction???


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18428685
> 
> 
> Isn't that just an ABT 2010 with keystone correction???



That is one of the differences, but according to the product brief it also supports xvYCC colorimetry and has "Color Calibration controls using 14-bit 3x3 matrix and pre/post linear interpolators for Gamma control".


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18429005
> 
> 
> That is one of the differences, but according to the product brief it also supports xvYCC colorimetry and has "Color Calibration controls using 14-bit 3x3 matrix and pre/post linear interpolators for Gamma control".



And 12 bit processing... But prob same scaling engine, and do you think that they would start using abt 2015 chips in the Edge?


----------



## mswlogo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/18427870
> 
> 
> i could not get audio sync perfect until i updated to the latest firmware (1.2.3). once i did that, i set it to like +1 or+ 2 ms and it works perfectly. every once in a while when changing channels i will get a crackle that lasts a split second, but not usually. i may try setting the sync to +3 or +4 and see if that issue continues. maybe try to uninstall and re-install 1.2.3 firmware and see if it corrects it? or, i would send an email to tech support and see if they have any ideas.



1.2.3 has the same issue for me. 1.4.0 is the only version that once I set the stupid delay it will stick. On 1.2.3 it's keeps reseting back to 0. I don't need any delay. So by setting it to max negative it shut lipsync processing off which eliminates the crackle 100%.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18429479
> 
> 
> And 12 bit processing... But prob same scaling engine, and do you think that they would start using abt 2015 chips in the Edge?



It wouldn't surprise me, although it would make more sense in Duo since it is their higher end ASIC-based VP that has calibration controls that could benefit from the feature-set of the ABT2015.


----------



## Edmundo Lopez

What is a good place and price for one of these?


----------



## PaulSantangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18408672
> 
> 
> Did a bit of searching and found your Hitachi 42HDX99 plasma is 1024x1080(presumably p, not i for a 2006 model) and "1080i/720p/480p/480i Input Compatible" so it's not even 1080p24 input compatible and unlikely to be 720p24 compatible.
> 
> 
> So player must be sending 1080i60 all along.
> 
> If it's just 3:2 judder, it doesn't fully explain why you see "a lot of hesitation (skipping)" for BD but apparently not with NTSC DVD (which is 3:2). Also 3:2 judder is only bothersome to some people who initially come from 50Hz regions. As this is not Edge related I won't say any more.



Thanks for your message:


I'm still looking for a resolution (pun intended), a guy from work took my Blu-ray disc home and viewed it, but did not see the judder. He has a LCD monitor that he viewed it on, I can't remember the resolution, but I recall it was a useless test.


Anyway, it occurred to me that perhaps I'm describing my issue incorrectly and that finally to ask the question, is there a site that shows you what all these Jitter, judder and 3:2 pulldown issues look like?


I think if I can more closely identify the issue, I can possible resolve it.


Thanks


----------



## jilla60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18428053
> 
> 
> Yamaha has used the ABT2010 as well ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/company...s/PR102208.php ).
> 
> 
> The ABT2010 has many more Anchor Bay technologies than the ABT1015. The best chip they have which I have not seen used yet is the ABT2015 ( http://www.sequoia.co.uk/components/...=1258&fmt=grid ).



Thanks once again. My edge is on the way & will update you once installed.









This will be for my Sharp LED. I also have a 57" Sony Wega Heavy TV










I can't use this with that since that Sony has no HDMI







Your link showed some denon A/V's use the same anchor bay chip. So if I buy this
http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/5011.asp 

I might be killing two birds with one stone?










Will this Denon be as versatile as Edge since it uses the same chip?


Also one more Q. Other than two outputs & price, is there a difference in video processing between the Edge & Duo?


Thanks again in advance


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jilla60* /forum/post/18432949
> 
> 
> I can't use this with that since that Sony has no HDMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link showed some denon A/V's use the same anchor bay chip. So if I buy this
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/5011.asp
> 
> I might be killing two birds with one stone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this Denon be as versatile as Edge since it uses the same chip?



Looking at the manual it has very limited user controls specific to the video processing. Another thing to consider for your Sony 57" is picking up used VP30/ABT102 since you can get these relatively cheap and sell it with your TV when the time comes.



> Quote:
> Also one more Q. Other than two outputs & price, is there a difference in video processing between the Edge & Duo?



Most of the differences are here ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...ison_Table.pdf ) except the new features added in Duo V2.0 software (like CMS/grayscale adjustment).


----------



## audiodane

I'm interested in upgrading to an Edge from a VP30, but something that bothers me about both VP30 and EDGE are a lack of analog audio inputs. Tivo, game systems, etc., all have analog outputs.


What is the recommended way to extend the audio inputs of the Edge? Are there any _*inexpensive*_ analog L+R to SPDIF converters? I certainly do not want to upgrade to an Edge and then again have to pay more for bunches more converters..


Ideally I'd like either several inexpensive converters, or one converter that includes several inputs...


thanks!

..dane


----------



## jilla60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18434101
> 
> 
> Looking at the manual it has very limited user controls specific to the video processing. Another thing to consider for your Sony 57" is picking up used VP30/ABT102 since you can get these relatively cheap and sell it with your TV when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the differences are here ( http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...ison_Table.pdf ) except the new features added in Duo V2.0 software (like CMS/grayscale adjustment).



Thanks. Looking at that table it doesn't justify for my need to upgrade to Duo from Edge.


Also thank you for answering Denon Question. I will try & pick up used VP30. Do you know any sources for that? Thanks.


----------



## RonF

How do I turn the Edge on from my remote? Normally I turn on in this order....HD Tuner & Audio receiver. Projector. Flea, which feeds HDMI to the Edge.....and when that sends a signal the Edge turns on.


Then when I power down, typically I shut the Flea down which turns off the Edge as well, then the Tuner and Receiver & Projector after the cool down.


The other day I think I powered down with the Edge in HDMI input 2 (for my PS3) instead of being in HDMI 1. (The PS3 is not routed through the Flea).


So yesterday the Flea would not turn on the Edge. I tried with the Edge's remote to power it on, even pushing on the other buttons first, including the DVDO button at the bottom & then the power on button. Nothing. I tried everything for like 10 minutes, and finally had to completely take it out of line to watch my Lakers yesterday.


I'm sure it is simple, what am I missing with the Edge remote in trying to turn it on?? All the buttons light up, no problem with the batteries.


Help please....thanks very much.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Ron, you might need to check that your remote is on the Edge control rather than one of the other devices you may have programmed. To do this, just press the 'DVDO' button bottom left of the remote, then the ON or OFF buttons should control the Edge.


----------



## RonF

Thanks Kelvin

Yeah, I was thinking that and that's what I mentioned with the trying all the buttons first. I did guess that the DVDO button at the bottom might be the one for the processor itself, and tried it a few times before the "On" button. To no avail. Weird. Has to be something simple like that. I will say that watching the ABC telecast of the Lakers game through the Flea directly into the processing chip on the RS25, was not quite as nice as Flea > Edge > 1080

60P > RS25.


(Anyone) How's reponse time these days from DVDO if emailed or if you call in on the phone?


----------



## Murilo

Can you specify or make the edge output different levels such as 16-235?


Can you also make it output Ycbcr even if its fed rgb signal.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/18438123
> 
> 
> Can you specify or make the edge output different levels such as 16-235?



Yes, the user has 3 options for Output Video Level: Auto, Video, and Computer (PC)



> Quote:
> Can you also make it output Ycbcr even if its fed rgb signal.



Yes, the user has 4 options for Output Color Space: Auto, RGB (4:4:4), YCbCr 4:2:2, and YCbCr 4:4:4.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/18437958
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelvin
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking that and that's what I mentioned with the trying all the buttons first. I did guess that the DVDO button at the bottom might be the one for the processor itself, and tried it a few times before the "On" button. To no avail. Weird. Has to be something simple like that.



What you are doing is correct to power the unit back on (Press "DVDO" button and then "On"). Have you confirmed that your remote control is working with other components?



> Quote:
> (Anyone) How's reponse time these days from DVDO if emailed or if you call in on the phone?



Phone is always better.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18434873
> 
> 
> I'm interested in upgrading to an Edge from a VP30, but something that bothers me about both VP30 and EDGE are a lack of analog audio inputs. Tivo, game systems, etc., all have analog outputs.



Which TiVo are you (still) using that doesn't have an optical output?


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18438352
> 
> 
> Which TiVo are you (still) using that doesn't have an optical output?



Tivo Series 2, 540- family.


Normally I'd have no problem upgrading the tivo-- my dad's TivoHD looks so much better on his Panasonic plasma than mine does on my panasonic plasma. BUT-- I bought this thing WITH lifetime service for $65... No way I can afford to upgrade to a TivoHD with a lifetime service agreement and upgrade my video processor and get a bluray player, etc... Anyway, we actually have tons of cvbs+L/R sources.. tivo, original nintendo (NES), gamecube, kids' ClickStart and kids' V.Motion game systems... I already have a 4-1 cvbs switch in the loop-- would be nice to not need it though.


It's such a pickle I'm in.... As it is now, my VP30+ABT102 seems to PASS 1080p from bluray just fine. It's when the bluray is turned off and the 1080p HDMI signal goes away, the VP30 just kind of gets confused. The _audio_ switches back to the next lower priority active input, but the _video_ just remains a black screen. If I manually change to another input and then hit "auto" again it comes right back. Even the input that WAS on (bluray), which indicates the "system" does seem to be recovering, but something in the video path isn't getting reset properly... really weird.


So it's either upgrade to an Edge and still encounter the same lack of analog L/R audio inputs, or just forego the whole mess, sell the VP30, and have separate signals to the TV. Interestingly, I've actually been pleased with the performance of my 50" panasonic plasma. What the VP30 really adds for me is (1) auto-input-switching, and (2) single-HDMI-output (regardless of input). If there was a lower-cost option that did those two things, I would be willing to forego the scaling and deinterlacing aspects of the DVDO units...


cheers,

..dane


----------



## Murilo

I also want to ask, how well does the auto function work? For instance if I am watching tv would it be able to detect 1080p60 and then watching blue ray 1080p/24?


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/18439122
> 
> 
> I also want to ask, how well does the auto function work? For instance if I am watching tv would it be able to detect 1080p60 and then watching blue ray 1080p/24?



1:1 Frame Rate works perfectly in my system. If you are watching TV though more than likely you are going to have 480i/480p/720p/1080i as output resolutions on your STB (which EDGE can output at 1080p-60).


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/18439122
> 
> 
> I also want to ask, how well does the auto function work? For instance if I am watching tv would it be able to detect 1080p60 and then watching blue ray 1080p/24?



Just make sure "1:1 Frame Rate" is on in the Advanced Controls, then the EDGE will output 1080p/24 when that signal is input.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## audiodane

Regarding the Edge's secondary HDMI audio-only output ...


If an input, say HDMI1, is setup to take its audio from a digital audio input (coax) and NOT the embedded audio from HDMI1... What gets spit out the secondary audio-only HDMI port? The audio from HDMI1 or the audio from the assigned digital audio input?


I'm looking into bluray players and receivers and want to know if I can force 5.1 LPCM over HDMI with video from bluray into Edge, as well as downmixed 2ch LPCM over digital coax into Edge, and have the Edge send HDMI video + 2ch audio over HDMI A/V output, and the 5.1LPCM audio from HDMI out the secondary HDMI output?


Or does the Edge output only the _selected_ audio (in this case, 2ch LPCM from coax audio input) on its secondary output port?


thanks so much,

..dane


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18442665
> 
> 
> Or does the Edge output only the _selected_ audio (in this case, 2ch LPCM from coax audio input) on its secondary output port?



this one...


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18442665
> 
> 
> Or does the Edge output only the _selected_ audio (in this case, 2ch LPCM from coax audio input) on its secondary output port?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/18442838
> 
> 
> this one...



Thanks. So if I'm looking at this correctly, then the JVC BP1 player's manual says this:

When [HDMI] option is set to [PCM Multi-CH], the

audio may output as PCM Stereo if the PCM

Multi-Ch information is not detected from HDMI

device with EDID.
So if I setup the BP1 -> Edge -> TV (A/V) & AVR (secondary HDMI) and set the BP1 to "PCM Multi-CH", then if the AVR is OFF, the Edge will pass the TV's EDID audio data and negotiate a 2ch stream from the BP1. If the AVR is on, it will allow the AVR to negotiate a full-up MPCM...


This stuff is confusing, but I think I've got it now...


thanks,

..dane


----------



## RonF

RonF:

"How do I turn the Edge on from my remote? Normally I turn on in this order....HD Tuner & Audio receiver. Projector. Flea, which feeds HDMI to the Edge.....and when that sends a signal the Edge turns on.


Then when I power down, typically I shut the Flea down which turns off the Edge as well, then the Tuner and Receiver & Projector after the cool down.


The other day I think I powered down with the Edge in HDMI input 2 (for my PS3) instead of being in HDMI 1. (The PS3 is not routed through the Flea).


So yesterday the Flea would not turn on the Edge. I tried with the Edge's remote to power it on, even pushing on the other buttons first, including the DVDO button at the bottom & then the power on button. Nothing. I tried everything for like 10 minutes, and finally had to completely take it out of line to watch my Lakers yesterday.


I'm sure it is simple, what am I missing with the Edge remote in trying to turn it on?? All the buttons light up, no problem with the batteries."






JoshA said:


> What you are doing is correct to power the unit back on (Press "DVDO" button and then "On"). Have you confirmed that your remote control is working with other components?
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I am doing this but zero luck. It just will not turn on now for some reason. Has been perfect for like a year. Was able to make all the adjustments & change HDMI inputs from the remote. Last weekend I even unplugged the power cord in case it had some kind of reboot it needed to do. No help.
> 
> 
> Any other ideas I should try, please?
> 
> 
> As far as other components, I don't have the Edge remote controlling any others.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/18443603
> 
> 
> RonF:
> 
> 
> Any other ideas I should try, please?



You can try to load latest firmware. If you are running latest you can load a previous version.


Barry


----------



## RonF

"You can try to load latest firmware. If you are running latest you can load a previous version."


Barry



^^ I'd hope to not have to change the firmware as I believe I have the latest, but wouldn't I have to be able to *turn it on first* to be able to do that??


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/18444238
> 
> 
> I'd hope to not have to change the firmware as I believe I have the latest, but wouldn't I have to be able to *turn it on first* to be able to do that??



Nope


----------



## Murilo

Ok so one last question.


For those of you using satellite and 480i pass through on the edge. If i output 1080p/60 will the edge upscale it to 16:9? i know your suppose to leave 4:3 alone but I like it in 16:9.


Also how does that affect the guide? And does it affect hd channels negatively in anyway?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18443361
> 
> 
> Thanks. So if I'm looking at this correctly, then the JVC BP1 player's manual says this:
> 
> When [HDMI] option is set to [PCM Multi-CH], the
> 
> audio may output as PCM Stereo if the PCM
> 
> Multi-Ch information is not detected from HDMI
> 
> device with EDID.
> So if I setup the BP1 -> Edge -> TV (A/V) & AVR (secondary HDMI) and set the BP1 to "PCM Multi-CH", then if the AVR is OFF, the Edge will pass the TV's EDID audio data and negotiate a 2ch stream from the BP1. If the AVR is on, it will allow the AVR to negotiate a full-up MPCM...
> 
> 
> This stuff is confusing, but I think I've got it now...
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane



that sounds correct, assuming the edge will divert audio output to the a/v out when no device is present on the audio only out, even if the audio setting is set to the audio only out. since i use mine with a projector, i can't comment on how the edge handles that situation, because i'm always using my receiver on the audio only out when i'm using my edge. i believe there was some discussion of this exact issue though, not too far back in this thread. you may want to read the previous 5 - 10 pages and see if you can find it, or do a "search this thread". or maybe someone from that discussion can chime in...


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/18445675
> 
> 
> Ok so one last question.
> 
> 
> For those of you using satellite and 480i pass through on the edge. If i output 1080p/60 will the edge upscale it to 16:9? i know your suppose to leave 4:3 alone but I like it in 16:9.
> 
> 
> Also how does that affect the guide? And does it affect hd channels negatively in anyway?



resolution and aspect ratio are two different things, and therefore two different settings. you can choose whatever output resolution/framerate you want, and still have the edge mess with the output aspect ratio separately. the key to your situation is going to be how the satellite box handles things. if the satellite box will send a 4:3 signal to the edge for 4:3 content, and a 16:9 signal to the edge for 16:9 content, then you can keep the edge's aspect ratio setting for the input the satellite box is on set to 16:9 and you'll have what you want. the hd channels will be sent as 16:9 and the edge will output them as 16:9. the sd channels will be sent as 4:3 and the edge will stretch them to 16:9.


however, most satellite and cable boxes do not have that capability. most will make you choose an aspect ratio (sometimes they call it "tv type"), then pillarbox or letterbox as needed, for the chosen aspect ratio. that means that if you choose 16:9 on the satellite box, everything will reach the edge as 16:9. the hd content being a full screen picture, the sd content being a 4:3 picture with pillarboxes (black bars on the sides) added by the satellite box to make a 16:9 "total" signal. the edge would then have no way to stretch the 4:3 content. unless of course you use the independent horizontal/vertical zoom, but i think you'd have to zoom/unzoom every time you went back and forth between sd and hd, as i don't think thats one of the things that the edge keeps separate for sd vs. hd content, on a given input. conversely, if you set the satellite box for 4:3, its going to send everything as a 4:3 signal. the sd content will be regular (the whole signal will be the picture), but the hd content will have letterboxes (black bars on the top and bottom) added to turn the 16:9 content into a 4:3 signal. i think you could possibly pull off this setup by using the edge's "4:3 letterbox" aspect ratio with hd material, and "16:9" aspect ratio with sd material. but like the independent h/v zoom, you'd have to manually switch aspect ratios on the edge every time you switched between sd and hd content. for this situation, you would also want to verify that your satellite box will allow the output of hd resolutions when the aspect ratio is set to 4:3. some boxes will assume that if you have aspect/tv type set to 4:3 you must have a 4:3 tv, which can't be an hdtv (since they're all 16:9) and it will therefore disable all output resolutions other than 480i.


of course, like i said at the beginning, if your satellite box will choose it's output aspect ratio based on the source material, then that whole lengthy second paragraph is moot, and you should stop reading after the first.


----------



## AudioBear

Murillo


There is one more thing to consider. A great deal of 4:3 content looks just awful when stretched because the satellite company compress the image so much. You can't create content and resolution that isn't there. When it is a non-HD channel transmitting material that was originally HD the picture might look ok when converted, but original format TV can look bad. The only thing you can do is try it and see if it works for you. Whatever you choose to output, Edge can do it, for better or for worse. It is very flexible.


I have an Edge and a BenQ 5000 (with a Denon AVP in between) and with all that processing and noise reduction power, I still let 4:3 be 4:3.


----------



## jilla60

Got my Edge today. Set it up. Worked like a breeze. Thanks Josh.


Updated the Firmware. Hooked up all resources. Tried all picture controls. It is still not clear to me what settings I should use.


Even with output Aspect ratio set to 16:9, SD channels don't fill my TV screen. HD channels are ok as usual. Tried some but doesn't do much. If I use Zoom fn, then HD would go out.


Overall looks like Edge is helping SD channels in PQ & even my internet videos look sharper.


----------



## mark143

Love this player so much (59avi). I tried hooking it up to DVDO edge via HDMI. I have some issues:


1. Tried using HDMI cables from KimberCable & Cambridge Audio (HD29 & 900 series respectively) by hooking it up to the inputs found at the back. No video. Edge light is continuously red. However, hooking it up to the front HDMI input. Success!


2. Tried using HDMI cable from Profigold professional series. No problem regardless of the input location.


So, the cable is the factor? or the player does not conform to HDMI standard? considering this was one of the earliest device fitted with HDMI.


Can somebody explain? Tech support has no answer to this


----------



## Injector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark143* /forum/post/18451279
> 
> 
> Love this player so much (59avi). I tried hooking it up to DVDO edge via HDMI. I have some issues:
> 
> 
> 1. Tried using HDMI cables from KimberCable & Cambridge Audio (HD29 & 900 series respectively) by hooking it up to the inputs found at the back. No video. Edge light is continuously red. However, hooking it up to the front HDMI input. Success!
> 
> 
> 2. Tried using HDMI cable from Profigold professional series. No problem regardless of the input location.
> 
> 
> So, the cable is the factor? or the player does not conform to HDMI standard? considering this was one of the earliest device fitted with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Can somebody explain? Tech support has no answer to this



Nice to see an old 59 still kicking. I have a region free modded 79AVi which I use for import DVDs and DVD-Audio discs. I like that it too can output 480i over HDMI.


Sounds like you answered your own question. If two cables don't work on the rear ports, and one does, it's the cable. The equipment is probably contributing, the 59AVi may not have the best signal drive circuits, being an old design, so the two cables which didn't work caused too much signal loss, and the gear couldn't complete the handshake.


If you would be open to spending a tiny bit more money on cables, try out Blue Jeans Cables' Series-F2 ( http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/...hdmi-cable.htm ). I hope you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jilla60

Pl. remember I am a layman; a watcher & not an expert please. But I played with the settings.


First this is what I have


1. Sharp LED TV (LE700UN model)

2. Dish VIP 722 (Hidef Dual DVR)

3. Panasonic BD60

4. Phillips Divx DVD player

5. Gateway Laptop with windows 7 (1GB good video card )


Connected all these using HDMI to Edge & HDMI to my TV (all cheap $4 monoprice kind of HDMI cables). Only TV speakers used (so I cann't tell how good/bad the audio is







; one thing though I didn't face any audio problem yesterday at all & no lipsync issues also)


A. My Dish VIP 722 was set to output at 1080i (its maximum) and HD channels (NFL network, ESPN etc) all came out fantastic as expected & upconvert to 1080P looked fantastic & couldn't notice any problems there. But SD channels were looking artificial converted to 1080P and saw a little improvement.

*Then I changed my settings in DISH VIP 722 to output at 480P (told my HDTV was 480P in the settings and 16:9 aspect ratio) and used EDGE to upconvert the content to 1080P to TV. Dramatic improvement was seen in SD channels. HD channels although came out compressed from Dishbox, Edge did a good job of getting them back to 1080P. May be at most 5% difference between setting 480P and 1080i for HD channels out of Dish box. Actually my wife liked the HD channels better with the 480P setting in the Dish box.







*


Overall I felt Edge did improve the PQ of SD channels by at least 40%. They are nowhere near even 720P HD content but far better than viewing it out of Dish box.


B. Then I played Bluray movie for 10 min ; Here I left the Edge to do nothing just be a passby. Edge didn't do anything bad naturally.







So it was as good as watching it straight.


C. Then I played a You Tube like video (Blu Ray content) using my computer first.

Had to tweak the settings a lot . Still the PQ improved only slightly. may be 10%

Then played the same clip using my Bluray network player using the Ethernet cable. Then also the improvement was like 15% may be. Then I changed the OUTPUT from 1080P/60 to 1080P/24 and saw a little improvement. Advance picture controls helped a little but still the improvement I saw was minimal compared to what I saw in DISH SD Channels. *Then I set the OUTPUT to 720P in Edge. Voila. My wife jumped out of her chair.* *The video (mind you it is you tube like video clip) looked almost like ESPN. I would say this is where Edge did its best job. But you have to know what the original clip was made on (or has to play with the settings!). With 720P, every adjustment (Edge sharpening etc in Advanced control) even helped improved the PQ further.*


D. Played a regular DVD using Phillips DivX DVD player. The improvement was good straight way (just upconverted to 1080P). I had played the same DVD in my BluRay player and Edge did a slightly better job than my bluray player (remember BD60 is entry level player!).


E. Last I played some live sports relays from my computer (which was why I was looking to get one, since they play in the media player. Looks good when the window is kept as such but when blown up to full screen looks bad even on 15" laptop). This is where I spent a lot of time tweaking things. Got may be 20% improvement.







Hard to tell on a big screen TV. May be tonight I need to spend more time on this.


Conclusion:


Strengths :


1. Edge doesn't corrupt Bluray & 1080P content!

2. Edge does improve (about 40-45%) the SD channels if you output it as 480P from your box to Edge.

3. Edge helps in PQ with compressed video clips if you know (or accidently hit) the original resolution it was filmed at. The moment I set the output to 720P (with the same settings everywhere else) the picture was as good as ESPN (or close).

4. Playing it from computer is not Edge's strength (not because the video content is compressed but media player & the video card might be doing actually damage like setting Dish to 1080i(reduction to 480P worked well for SD channels)). I will try hooking up my old laptop (if I could find it) which has no video card & see if then the same clips would look better!


Thanks to Everyone that helped me. Overall I am satisfied with Edge performance for a day. Now I pray it will work without trouble for at least two years!!


----------



## Anthony A.

i have had my edge for almost a month now and can say that it was a good investment. i have it connected to my samsung b6000 led tv in the family room with only a few sources, but it has helped sd cable tv significantly. i run 480i for the sd channels and 1080i or hidef scaled to 1080p60. sd channels actually look surprising good with a 46" set and although the channels are compressed, it really helps to remove a lot of noise and motion artifacts. but for me, the biggest strength that the edge has improved upon (and don't ask me how either), is motion judder. this led set has some of the worst motion judder i have ever experienced and i was set on re-selling it due to this flaw alone. the edge has cured almost 80% of that judder that i experienced and although still present, it is greatly reduced and actually makes for enjoyable tv watching again. the same flaw has plagued the jvc projectors for a long time, and since the rs35 will be going into my theater in the next month or so, i can't wait to see how the edge does with it. im also considering the denon processor so a shootout will be conducted. but the edge is not going anywhere from my samsung led.


----------



## Alex solomon

Since I have the Onkyo SC-886 processor which has outputs for two displays, do I need the Duo at all if I don't want the other features of the Duo ? How do I connect the edge to my Onkyo so I can connect my two displays to it? Is the edge any better than the Reon HQV in the Onkyo 886, especially in NR ?


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18464762
> 
> 
> Since I have the Onkyo SC-886 processor which has outputs for two displays, do I need the Duo at all if I don't want the other features of the Duo ? How do I connect the edge to my Onkyo so I can connect my two displays to it?



With the SC-886 you have to enter the Setup menu every time you want to change the HDMI output. The DUO has a button on the remote that allows you to toggle between the two outputs.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## TKNice

Anyone know when the next firmware is coming?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/18467570
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the next firmware is coming?



+1, isn't 1.4 a beta firmware?


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/18467060
> 
> 
> With the SC-886 you have to enter the Setup menu every time you want to change the HDMI output. The DUO has a button on the remote that allows you to toggle between the two outputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



I have the Harmony One so that's not an issue.


----------



## kmoore88

I have a Sony CX960 Blu-Ray mega changer - would the DVDO Edge provide any noticable DVD upscaling improvements (ie, the Sony BD player feeding into the DVDO) given a JVC RS-15 projector on a 92" screen? Thanks.


----------



## Kelvin1965S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmoore88* /forum/post/18469199
> 
> 
> I have a Sony CX960 Blu-Ray mega changer - would the DVDO Edge provide any noticable DVD upscaling improvements (ie, the Sony BD player feeding into the DVDO) given a JVC RS-15 projector on a 92" screen? Thanks.



I use a separate Sony DVD/HDD HXD870 recorder just for DVD playback (simpler than changing settings in my BluRay player evertime). Occasionally it has a hiccup and deceides to do the upscaling itself and I notice immediately that the Edge is not doing the upscaling, it's that obvious. FWIW I'm using a 112" wide scope screen at 12'.


----------



## dbphd

RonF,


I've been unable to bring my Edge online since Friday evening. Earlier that day it worked fine, just as it has since I received it. I've tried all the things you did to no avail. I sent an email and got a reply Saturday asking what version of software I'm running. I replied I didn't know, but it was the original version that came with the unit and gave the serial number. I suspect I'll get an email suggesting I install latest version, although why an older version should suddenly fail to fire up is beyond me.


I've pulled the Edge out of the setup. The HD picture quality from the DirecTV HD-DVR projected onto a 100" screen with a Sony VPL 50 at its native 1080p still looks good, although not quite as good as with the Edge. I'd like to get the Edge running ASAP, because it's impractical to use my PS3-80 without HDMI switching and I think the Edge might do some magic in making my older DVDs look so amazingly good when projected.


db


----------



## jilla60

If it came with 1.2.5 or something like that you need to download either 1.4 (beta) or 1.2.3 (stable version). It is quite easy to do. Just do it & see if it brings your edge back to life.


----------



## Davenlr

Just installed my Edge in the system using a 60hz Aquos 46" display which has been calibrated using results from this forum. Just some quick observations:

DirecTv HR22 input. 1080i edge enhancement adds some crispness. 720p sports is amazing, the Edge brought out the details in the grass (baseball) and just makes the game look so much sharper. 480i/p channels still look somewhat fuzzy, but the Edge does a great job of ridding those channels of dot crawl (which used to annoy me to no end), and sharpens up text. Only downside is using the DirecTv DVR set to native, when it outputs 480i, it also shows the closed captioning dots at the top of the screen, and the edge doesnt (as far as I know) have a way to zoom the 480i res, while NOT zooming it on the 720p and 1080i resolutions using the same input.


Pansat FTA satellite input with Edge does a good job of zooming, and sharpening several of the free news channels on Galaxy 19, which are low bitrate and somewhat pixellated to begin with.


What I havent been able to do yet, is playback a 1080p/24 video downloaded from DirecTv VOD at the Edges 1080p/60 rate. For some reason, the DVR automatically switches to 1080i/60, even though I told it, and it confirmed, the 1080p/24 input is valid (my monitor does not support 1080p/24). I dont know what to set on the Edge to keep the DVR from reverting to 1080i output, since 1:1 wont work with my monitor.


In any case, Im quite happy with the results so far. I bought it to make the 720p baseball games look better, and it does a better job at that than I expected.


The money I saved by not having to invest in replacing my non-HDMI Denon Surround Sound receiver by using the Edges Optical output to the Denon all but paid for itself.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davenlr* /forum/post/18475068
> 
> 
> Only downside is using the DirecTv DVR set to native, when it outputs 480i, it also shows the closed captioning dots at the top of the screen, and the edge doesnt (as far as I know) have a way to zoom the 480i res, while NOT zooming it on the 720p and 1080i resolutions using the same input.



actually, i'm fairly certain it _does_ in fact keep the zoom and pan settings separate for sd vs. hd resolutions on a given input. it's been a while since i set mine up, but i was in the same position as you on that, and i seem to remember being pleasantly surprised at that. i'm kind of obsessed with knowing exactly what my gear is doing at all times, so i'm constantly pulling up menus and checking settings. i had zoomed the 480 content to get rid of the closed captioning garbage, and thought to myself "that sucks, now everything from my cable box will be zoomed slightly". but then i switched to an hd channel and went through the menus, and the zoom and pan were back to 0. also, although it doesn't say this anywhere in the product manual (or its supplement), if you look at the dvdo comparison chart, you'll see that for the edge, for "saved input settings", it says "per input per sd/hd format".


----------



## nikos77

Hello all,


this is a continuation from a few posts on page 183... a quick update follows.


I moved from USA to Europe and brought with me a Samsung LED UN55B8000 TV


I am able to watch fine blu rays on my USA PS3 that are not region locked and all games.

I am also able to watch DVDs using my Oppo player without any issues.


I cannot get local PAL TV to play. I've tried going in directly to the USA NTSC tuner for giggles with no good results.

*This is when I bought the DVDO edge*


I tried using a old VCR for its PAL tuner (over the air RF feed) and then using an adapter I convert the scart output and make it S-video (or simple yellow video) and feed it to the DVDO Edge.


I was hoping at this point that the edge would convert the signal and give me a color picture. What I get is a Black and White picture with sound sent to the TV by HDMI. Also when I sellect any output from the Edge at 50Hz.. it times out and says mode not supported. It succesfully takes every resolution at 60Hz and 24Hz.


To troubleshoot the VCR I used it to go into a old TV my parents have and it displayes color fine so the signal is good... it must be an issue with PAL and NTSC...


I'm at a loss. Has anyone experienced issues using a USA NTSC TV with a PAL RF signal.


I'm wondering if I have to fork more money to purchase devices that claim they are a PAL to NTSC converter....


With the World Cup coming up soon it would be awful if I can not enjoy it on this TV.


I appreciate any advice.


Nikos


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikos77* /forum/post/18476763
> 
> 
> I was hoping at this point that the edge would convert the signal and give me a color picture. What I get is a Black and White picture with sound sent to the TV by HDMI.



It isn't a specific Edge PAL-NTSC conversion issue at all, but rather SCART to S-video conversion and hardware compatibility. The VCR is outputting composite really and the separate chroma signal is missing or the adaptor doesn't do it properly. It's a bit complicated but common problem if you look in Google. There are adaptors which are 'claimed' to give colour. Using a VCR (or DVD/HD-R) which has composite out should work.

*Addendum on 14 April 2010:*

Tested last night: PAL VHS tape in VCR 50i out via composite to Edge has colour whether outputting as 1080p50 or 1080p60 to plasma. The last sentence above is amended accordingly.


----------



## Davenlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/18476267
> 
> 
> actually, i'm fairly certain it _does_ in fact keep the zoom and pan settings separate for sd vs. hd resolutions on a given input..



Thanks, Ill give that a try in a little bit. That would be wonderful.


Edit: Yes, it does memorize the zoom setting for each resolution on a single input. Thanks for that info. It works perfectly.


----------



## dbphd

Today I downloaded version 1.4 to my Edge, and it came up running, so I reinstalled it and renamed the inputs. So far so good. Still don't understand why it wouldn't fire up, unless the previous software had some sort of drop dead date.


db


----------



## mrCustard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hexcode99* /forum/post/18176115
> 
> 
> How long is the manufacture warranty for an EDGE?
> 
> But also found a video of a capture done using the EDGE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VRY84vqtlI
> 
> 
> It seems he did:
> 
> Sega DreamCast -> DVDO EDGE -> HDFury2 -> BlackMagic Intensity Pro
> 
> 
> But if you look at the below image, there is some bad ghosting and interlacing artifacts.
> 
> Is this normal or did did the user have bad settings? I thought the DVDO EDGE had a "Precision Deinterlacer"?



I guess i'm a bit late to the party but I'm the guy that did the Dreamcast capture. I didn't notice the reference to my caps before, by all means add a comment to the video if you have remarks or questions about the capture. That's why it's there!.


First off: the Edge was running in game mode to limit the input lag, but that obviously reduces its deinterlacing fidelity. The game mode of the Edge is actually pretty good, in that it detects 240p image modes correctly.


Apart from some quality loss due to the unfortunately necessary digital-to-analog conversion (there is a handshake problem between the Egde and the Intensity card), artefacts like these are quite common while deinterlacing video games. Image effects that specifically rely on interlacing or a locked frame rate, often succeed in misleading devices substantially more expensive than the Edge.


Videogames and normal video/film are two separate worlds entirely. You simply can't use a scaler's performance on one, to judge the other.


----------



## TheaterLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18467584
> 
> 
> +1, isn't 1.4 a beta firmware?



+1, it has been in beta since last 4 months.


----------



## nikos77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18479229
> 
> 
> It isn't a specific Edge PAL-NTSC conversion issue at all, but rather SCART to S-video conversion and hardware compatibility. The VCR is outputting composite really and the separate chroma signal is missing or the adaptor doesn't do it properly. It's a bit complicated but common problem if you look in Google. There are adaptors which are 'claimed' to give colour. Using a VCR (or DVD/HD-R) which has composite out should work.
> 
> *Addendum on 14 April 2010:*
> 
> Tested last night: PAL VHS tape in VCR 50i out via composite to Edge has colour whether outputting as 1080p50 or 1080p60 to plasma. The last sentence above is amended accordingly.




Thanks for the response and checking into this.

I tried a different SCART to composite adaptor and I finally got color.

The adaptor also has a S-video out and it does not work.

I'm happy though with the video out working and I'm set for now.


I was surprised to find that the Samsung LED 8000 55" does not support 50Hz.


N


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikos77* /forum/post/18504686
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response and checking into this.
> 
> I tried a different SCART to composite adaptor and I finally got color.
> 
> The adaptor also has a S-video out and it does not work.



Much of the USA equipment appears to be limited to NTSC only: European equipment is often multi-standard.


SCART adapters are adapters only: they do not convert signals form one standard to another. Very often a SCART adapter with composite, s-video and stereo audio has an input/output switch: this needs to be set correctly depending on whether you have it connected to the input or output of a device.


What you can get out of a device with a SCART socket also depends on what the manufacturer has wired to that socket: SCART is just a pinout standard for a connector that is "capable" of supporting composite, s-video, RGBs (and maybe YPrPb). Also, because it supports so many standards and they tend to compete for pin assignment, the device might require configuring to output the right one on a SCART socket.


If you can't get s-video from a SCART adapter then either: the adapter switch is set wrong, the SCART device does not support s-video, or it is not configured at the device to output s-video.


----------



## Murilo

I was wondering if anyone can comment on this, a user mentioned this on projector central.


"It also has issues with more than one display. If you connect it up to another display via a splitter switch or AVR it will reset underscan and start with the input wizard all over again; not remembering what you set it to last time."


I use a hdmi splitter to feed a plasma and projector. Does this mean it resets whenever i turn one on to watch it?


I dont really understand why it would?


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/18525106
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can comment on this, a user mentioned this on projector central.
> 
> 
> "It also has issues with more than one display. If you connect it up to another display via a splitter switch or AVR it will reset underscan and start with the input wizard all over again; not remembering what you set it to last time."
> 
> 
> I use a hdmi splitter to feed a plasma and projector. Does this mean it resets whenever i turn one on to watch it?
> 
> 
> I dont really understand why it would?



I believe that was resolved with a firmware update, not sure though. Others will chime in soon.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18525190
> 
> 
> I believe that was resolved with a firmware update, not sure though. Others will chime in soon.



i know one of the newer firmwares (the newest, i think) added the capability for multiple display profiles. i don't know for sure, but my guess would be that like alex thought, that feature takes care of the problem you were describing.


----------



## Murilo

I checked the website, seems they added display profiles as a fix to this issue.


Also seems like this new feature somehow remembers the profile when you use that display?



So if i turn on my plasma it will access plasma settings automatically?


And when i turn on my projector it will access projector settings/profile automatically?


I have an automated system i spent alot of time on to work with the press of a button, i dont want to have to manually select display profiles? I hope thats not how it works?


In all honesty i will probably only need one profile anyway, both my sets are 1080p.


----------



## miltimj

It depends what splitter you have, I think. I have the Monoprice 4922 (4x1 HDMI), and I have two different resolution displays, so I need to plug in the lower res one (PJ) with the source, then it'll sync and I plug the higher res one (LCD) after that. If I had a 1080p projector, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/18525250
> 
> 
> I checked the website, seems they added display profiles as a fix to this issue.
> 
> 
> Also seems like this new feature somehow remembers the profile when you use that display?
> 
> 
> 
> So if i turn on my plasma it will access plasma settings automatically?
> 
> 
> And when i turn on my projector it will access projector settings/profile automatically?
> 
> 
> I have an automated system i spent alot of time on to work with the press of a button, i dont want to have to manually select display profiles? I hope thats not how it works?
> 
> 
> In all honesty i will probably only need one profile anyway, both my sets are 1080p.



to my knowledge, you never manually select any profiles. afaik it keeps track of them itself (probably based on edid) and automatically applies the correct profile depending on what display you're using. i can't confirm this, since i only use my edge with a single display.


i wonder which profile it would apply if you had both displays powered on at the same time. i could see it applying the profile for whichever display you turned on last, since that will be the most recent handshake. but thats assuming you power up the displays after powering up the edge. i wonder what it would do if you had both displays on first, then turned the edge on.


i also wonder just how many display profiles it will keep. is it just two? iirc, everything i've read in the documentation from dvdo says "multiple display profiles", but i don't remember ever reading an exact number.


----------



## Murilo

Yes if anyone or a dvdo can comment on that last post.


I really need to know how this works.


I would probably stick with one display profile for the reason the above poster stated. Or two profiles for both sets, but keep the profiles identical.


Sometimes when I turn my projector on and the screen drops, i forget to turn off the plasma (which is then behind my screen)




I have my entire setup atuomated the last thing i need is a vp that adds hastle. A vp is suppose to compliment the system. So i would be curious how this works.


For that reason though I would probably just set up one display profile or two for both sets that are exactly the same. Since all calibration can be done on the set itself, but also both sets are 1080/60 and can accept 1080/24. So i really dont need two display profiles, i would also have the settings the same for both displays.


I assume in the later case this would be a none issue anyway?


Would love to hear from dvdo or any user with multiple displays.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IanD* /forum/post/18520855
> 
> 
> Much of the USA equipment appears to be limited to NTSC only: European equipment is often multi-standard.
> 
> 
> SCART adapters are adapters only: they do not convert signals form one standard to another. Very often a SCART adapter with composite, s-video and stereo audio has an input/output switch: this needs to be set correctly depending on whether you have it connected to the input or output of a device.
> 
> 
> What you can get out of a device with a SCART socket also depends on what the manufacturer has wired to that socket: SCART is just a pinout standard for a connector that is "capable" of supporting composite, s-video, RGBs (and maybe YPrPb). Also, because it supports so many standards and they tend to compete for pin assignment, the device might require configuring to output the right one on a SCART socket.
> 
> 
> If you can't get s-video from a SCART adapter then either: the adapter switch is set wrong, the SCART device does not support s-video, or it is not configured at the device to output s-video.



I agree 100% to this, but also worth mentioning is the fact that some SCART cables does not contain the full pinout. Check that all pins in your SCART plugs are present.


----------



## Tacklebary

Hi Guys


I have a 9G Pioneer and I know that the scaler for 1080i on it is not that great. See alot of artifacts with movement, etc. Does anyone have any experience of using the edge with a 9G Pioneer and what differences are there, if any?


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz* /forum/post/16554569
> 
> 
> Well I should have listened. I went ahead with the update and was having all kinds of issues. My screen was jumpy and I was getting all kinds of video drop outs. Strange thing was it was only on my HD channels???
> 
> 
> I ended up putting the v1.1 back on and have no issues since. Hope they can fix this.



im running v1.2.3 and with my SA8300hd box connected hdmi, i get all kinds of dropouts and jumpy screen. i noticed it mainly on HD channels, but not sure if it also does with sd (i will need to check). any suggestions on a cure for this issue?


----------



## subiefast

Is 1.1 the best firmware to run? I just installed 1.4, and I am getting a ton of droputs.


----------



## Murilo

A ton of video dropouts? Audio dropouts?


They should really correct that.


For those of you with dropouts do you run from the edge to your receiver?


In my setup and from past experience i always set it up to deliver audio first before going through any other processors to avoid audio issues. My equipment goes directly from the equipment itself right into my receiver. And since my receiver only has so many inputs the rest use optical (only my ps3 and blue ray take advantage of hdmi audio) so satellite and xbox 360 do the same with optical.


Anyway I have one other question for you guys, does the edge and detail enhancement cause issues? I ususally stay away from this stuff, but it appears to get good reviews from websites.


Projector central claims edge enhancements works without creating ringing?


Detail enhancement some claim works well while others claim it adds artifacts?


Has anyone ran or tested these with test patterns?


----------



## subiefast

I'm getting audio dropouts with all hdmi going to edge, and one hdmi going from edge to AVR, and the other going to the projector.


I'm only getting dropouts on my dish network box. I tried optical to the edge with the same result.


----------



## IanD

I recently purchased an Edge, mainly for SD resolution interlaced source handling.


Whilst the resulting image looks substantially better than using the LCD TV's deinterlacer/scaler, I have noticed a lot of 576i sources generate jaggy artifacts as though the fields are being recombined in reverse order.


I'm using pretty much the device defaults as I haven't had an opportunity to see what the adjustments do, but I couldn't see anything in the settings that correlates with field order.


I was experiencing this annoying presentation with the LCD TV(s), which was why I bought the Edge, as I thought it might eliminate the problem, but it doesn't.


Does anyone know what might be causing this issue and any adjustments to correct it?


I'm using v1.21 firmware that came with the device.


----------



## Murilo

Subiefast why dont you do optical directly to your receiver? Thats how I have my setup, albiet without an edge, but my hdmi is going through a flea. But my optical goes right to the receiver.


Also are you guys sure this is not your provider?


Canada we have bell express vu although its gotten better lately. But they use the same hardware as dishnetwork, made by echo star, and its well know the company has issues with audio dropouts.


Even the cable provider here where i live i notice people complaining about dropouts as well.


Just make sure its not the provider or the provider equipment. I am familiar with echostar equipment as well.


----------



## Anthony A.

im in canada and use rogers and have never had an sudio dropout in the last 5 years on any of my sa8300hd boxes. also, im running the sources directly into the edge via hdmi and a single hdmi cable (for video and audio) to the samsung led tv. the v1.2.3 firmware fixed audio issues i was having when switching between sd and hd channels, but the video dropouts and jumpy screen are getting annoying.


----------



## bfrench

Hi,

without me having to read the whole thread has anyone listed the main

differences between this and my VP30? Would there be any point in me

upgrading? The HDMI port on the front would be useful for me. And as I

zoom my pj for my 2.35:1 screen, would there be a facility to memorise

settings so that I can switch between 16:9 and 2.35:1?



thanks, BARRY


----------



## IanD

I discovered the latest v1.4 firmware includes options for 2:2 pulldown field order, so I have installed that now to see if it makes a difference for PAL input.


However, in the limited testing I have been able to do, I notice that setting the output to 1080p50, for example, for my PAL SD input also sets the output to 1080p50 for HDMI 1 (which was previously set to 1080p24) and vice versa. In fact, whenever I set the output format for any input, it gets applied to all other inputs too. I thought the settings on all inputs were completely separate. I want different output formats for different inputs. Is this a bug, am I doing something wrong in the setup or can different output formats for each input simply not be achieved with the Edge?


----------



## Smarty-pants

Well, tried searching without finding any info on my problem.

First time to this thread, so sorry if I am missing something.


I recently purchased an Edge a couple months ago, and the new 1.4 fw to support multiple displays was pre-installed.

I think I've pretty much got all the settings where I need them finally... this component is a bit complicated at first, but once you get to know the settings...


Anyway, I have the HDMI a/v output going both to Sony KDL-46Z5100 in a separate room, and to an Epson Home Cinema 400 in the theater.

I have the Sony's settings set to output audio and video over hdmi direct to the display (works well until I get an avr setup in that room).

Then, for the theater's setup, I have the HDMI audio_only output turned on to go to my Onkyo TX-SR805, and the HDMI a/v output to send video to the projector.


My problem is, that every time I go to use the theater setup, I get no sound at all.

Based on what the handshakes look like, it appears that the Edge is indeed trying to send audio to the avr, but it's like the signal is too weak.

Many, many times I have tried different things, and if I keep playing with all the gear, somehow / someway, by sheer luck, all of the sudden the audio kicks on, and from that point on everything is swell... but, I have to play with everything for like an hour just to get audio to my avr.


Ok, so two things.

First... yes, I do use an hdmi splitter to send video to two displays.

However, that is not the problem. If I pull the cables from the splitter and just plug the pj straight into the Edge, it still doesn't work properly.

Second... no, it's not a problem with my avr. Never ever had this problem til the Edge was introduced, and I can plug anything else into the avr via hdmi and I get sound every time.

I have tried switching to different inputs, different hdmi cables... I have tried everything I can think of, but the problem remains.

The only thing I haven't done is to revert the fw back, but I need to use the 1.4 fw for different displays.


PLEASE!... any and all help is appreciated.

I hope there is someone here from AB that can help, as I see Josh hasn't commented since September, so I hope there is still some support for the Edge.


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18562282
> 
> 
> Well, tried searching without finding any info on my problem.
> 
> First time to this thread, so sorry if I am missing something.
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an Edge a couple months ago, and the new 1.4 fw to support multiple displays was pre-installed.
> 
> I think I've pretty much got all the settings where I need them finally... this component is a bit complicated at first, but once you get to know the settings...
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have the HDMI a/v output going both to Sony KDL-46Z5100 in a separate room, and to an Epson Home Cinema 400 in the theater.
> 
> I have the Sony's settings set to output audio and video over hdmi direct to the display (works well until I get an avr setup in that room).
> 
> Then, for the theater's setup, I have the HDMI audio_only output turned on to go to my Onkyo TX-SR805, and the HDMI a/v output to send video to the projector.
> 
> 
> My problem is, that every time I go to use the theater setup, I get no sound at all.
> 
> Based on what the handshakes look like, it appears that the Edge is indeed trying to send audio to the avr, but it's like the signal is too weak.
> 
> Many, many times I have tried different things, and if I keep playing with all the gear, somehow / someway, by sheer luck, all of the sudden the audio kicks on, and from that point on everything is swell... but, I have to play with everything for like an hour just to get audio to my avr.
> 
> 
> Ok, so two things.
> 
> First... yes, I do use an hdmi splitter to send video to two displays.
> 
> However, that is not the problem. If I pull the cables from the splitter and just plug the pj straight into the Edge, it still doesn't work properly.
> 
> Second... no, it's not a problem with my avr. Never ever had this problem til the Edge was introduced, and I can plug anything else into the avr via hdmi and I get sound every time.
> 
> I have tried switching to different inputs, different hdmi cables... I have tried everything I can think of, but the problem remains.
> 
> The only thing I haven't done is to revert the fw back, but I need to use the 1.4 fw for different displays.
> 
> 
> PLEASE!... any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> I hope there is someone here from AB that can help, as I see Josh hasn't commented since September, so I hope there is still some support for the Edge.



Dave,


You beat me by a day in posting about this problem. I bought an EDGE to use as the A/V hub for my system as I use an analog multi-channel pre-amp with an external 7.1 DAC. I was hoping to plug everything into the EDGE and have it send all my audio and video over the HDMI A/V output to the DAC and on to the pre-amp. I send my Blu-Ray multi-channel audio directly to the pre-amp's other MCH input but I wanted everything else to go through the EDGE. It was a perfect solution, I thought. I tried two EDGE boxes and spent a lot of time on the phone with Anchor Bay tech support. They were wonderful but it never would send an audio signal to the HDMI output. It "appears" that it does send it out the optical output as you can see light if you send the signal that route. However, my external DAC is HDMI only for input so that didn't help me. I also tried an HDMI pre-amp instead of the DAC and that didn't work either. It appears this is a definite problem with the EDGE and it's a shame because it does a great job on video and it would be a wonderful A/V hub if it worked as advertised. Gefen makes one that does the same as the EDGE but it's a lot more expensive and doesn't have nearly the amount of inputs. I guess I'll wait until EDGE confirms this is fixed and buy it again. Ultimately, I returned mine (both) for a full refund.


Sam


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IanD* /forum/post/18558095
> 
> 
> I discovered the latest v1.4 firmware includes options for 2:2 pulldown field order, so I have installed that now to see if it makes a difference for PAL input.
> 
> 
> However, in the limited testing I have been able to do, I notice that setting the output to 1080p50, for example, for my PAL SD input also sets the output to 1080p50 for HDMI 1 (which was previously set to 1080p24) and vice versa. In fact, whenever I set the output format for any input, it gets applied to all other inputs too. I thought the settings on all inputs were completely separate. I want different output formats for different inputs. Is this a bug, am I doing something wrong in the setup or can different output formats for each input simply not be achieved with the Edge?



settings _are_ handled separately for _inputs_. or rather, i guess i should say "input settings _are_ handled separately". output settings are a different story. most, if not all (don't wanna say all without checking the manuals) are universal.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18562282
> 
> 
> Well, tried searching without finding any info on my problem. ...Anyway, I have the HDMI a/v output going both to Sony KDL-46Z5100 in a separate room, and to an Epson Home Cinema 400 in the theater. ... My problem is, that every time I go to use the theater setup, I get no sound at all. ...



I suspect almost everyone who owns an Edge and has a projector is sending video to their projector and audio to their receiver. So it is pretty obvious that that works for almost everyone.


I'm thinking that the support for multiple displays is working only for video settings. Is it possible that because you're sending audio and video out to the Sony output that the Edge does not send audio out via the second HDMI for your Epson? What happens to the sound in the theater setup when you change the settings for the Sony to match those in the theater? Just a thought...


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/18563701
> 
> 
> I suspect almost everyone who owns an Edge and has a projector is sending video to their projector and audio to their receiver. So it is pretty obvious that that works for almost everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that the support for multiple displays is working only for video settings. Is it possible that because you're sending audio and video out to the Sony output that the Edge does not send audio out via the second HDMI for your Epson? What happens to the sound in the theater setup when you change the settings for the Sony to match those in the theater? Just a thought...



you might be on to something here, although i think you're slightly off base. the multiple display profiles feature definitely only pertains to video related things. however, it is possible that sending audio and video to the sony is causing a problem... kind of. it depends on how you have the "audio output" setting set. if you have it set to "video hdmi" it will disable the audio only ouput. for your situation, dave, you need to make sure you have it set to "auto". that way it will choose where to send the audio, based on what is powered on. if you have the sony powered on, it will send video and audio both through the a/v hdmi out. if you have the 805 powered on, it will reroute the audio to the audio only ouput. if this is how you already have it set and you're still having the problems you're having then... well... i'm stumped.


EDIT: i just reread your post and see that you say that _for the theater_ you have the "audio only" output turned on. be aware that this is a universal setting. so you can't have the audio output set to "video hdmi" for the sony, and also set to "audio hdmi" for the theater.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/18563742
> 
> 
> you might be on to something here, although i think you're slightly off base. the multiple display profiles feature definitely only pertains to video related things. however, it is possible that sending audio and video to the sony is causing a problem... kind of. it depends on how you have the "audio output" setting set. if you have it set to "video hdmi" it will disable the audio only ouput. for your situation, dave, you need to make sure you have it set to "auto". that way it will choose where to send the audio, based on what is powered on. if you have the sony powered on, it will send video and audio both through the a/v hdmi out. if you have the 805 powered on, it will reroute the audio to the audio only ouput. if this is how you already have it set and you're still having the problems you're having then... well... i'm stumped.
> 
> 
> EDIT: i just reread your post and see that you say that _for the theater_ you have the "audio only" output turned on. be aware that this is a universal setting. so you can't have the audio output set to "video hdmi" for the sony, and also set to "audio hdmi" for the theater.




When I use the Edge to store setting for different displays...


Forgetting about the splitter for a moment. I can hook up the Sony display, hit the info button on the Edge, and under the output method it says HDMI VIDEO.

Doing the same thing with the Epson pj, the output method reads HDMI AUDIO.

So the Edge IS storing the separate audio output settings, so I'm confused why you guys say it doesn't do that.


Besides all that, when I am having trouble getting the audio through the hdmi audio output, I have many times tried to switch the settings in the Edge to AUTO or HDMI AUDIO... and nothing happens.

I mean, I can switch to HDMI VIDEO for the theater, BUT: I can't use the HDMI VIDEO setting because when the Edge detects the Sony display through handshaking, then I only get stereo sound in the theater.


Also, to top it off (as if this wasn't confusing enough), the Edge also is having trouble with auto detecting which display is turned on.

If the Sony was on last before shut down, and next time I turn on the Epson, hitting the INFO button shows the Sony settings and not the Epson's. I have to unplug Sony's cable, then power cycle the Edge to get it to detect the Epson.

Same thing vice versa with the Sony. It will show the Epson's settings until do the same procedure.

This is still with just one display powered on at a time.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/18563701
> 
> 
> I suspect almost everyone who owns an Edge and has a projector is sending video to their projector and audio to their receiver. So it is pretty obvious that that works for almost everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that the support for multiple displays is working only for video settings. Is it possible that because you're sending audio and video out to the Sony output that the Edge does not send audio out via the second HDMI for your Epson? What happens to the sound in the theater setup when you change the settings for the Sony to match those in the theater? Just a thought...



Not really a solution, but you definitely have a good proposal.

I will try your suggestion of temporarily changing the Sony's HDMI AUDIO output method to match that of the Epson and see what happens.

If it works, at least this can be a temporary work around for getting HDMI AUDIO to work in the theater without mucking with it for an hour.


Another thing I can also try, is to set both displays to use the HDMI VIDEO output for audio, but when I use the theater, disconnect the Sony display before turning on the system. That way I will get surround in the theater instead of stereo.


I just really wish the Edge worked properly. In AB's defence, 1.4 is a "beta" fw. I will have to inquire with them on what fixes they are working on, and when another possible fw revision may be coming to fix the problem.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18564146
> 
> 
> Forgetting about the splitter for a moment. I can hook up the Sony display, hit the info button on the Edge, and under the output method it says HDMI VIDEO.
> 
> Doing the same thing with the Epson pj, the output method reads HDMI AUDIO.
> 
> So the Edge IS storing the separate audio output settings, so I'm confused why you guys say it doesn't do that.



when you're doing this in the theater, do you have the setting set to "auto" and the 805 powered on also, or just the projector powered on? if the latter, then i suppose i stand corrected. i was always under the impression that the display profiles only kept track of things that had to do with _displaying_



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18564146
> 
> 
> Besides all that, when I am having trouble getting the audio through the hdmi audio output, I have many times tried to switch the settings in the Edge to AUTO or HDMI AUDIO... and nothing happens.
> 
> I mean, I can switch to HDMI VIDEO for the theater, BUT: I can't use the HDMI VIDEO setting because when the Edge detects the Sony display through handshaking, then I only get stereo sound in the theater.



i figured you'd probably already tried things with the audio output setting, but i thought it was worth pointing out just in case you hadn't.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18564146
> 
> 
> Also, to top it off (as if this wasn't confusing enough), the Edge also is having trouble with auto detecting which display is turned on.
> 
> If the Sony was on last before shut down, and next time I turn on the Epson, hitting the INFO button shows the Sony settings and not the Epson's. I have to unplug Sony's cable, then power cycle the Edge to get it to detect the Epson.
> 
> Same thing vice versa with the Sony. It will show the Epson's settings until do the same procedure.
> 
> This is still with just one display powered on at a time.



isn't hdmi a gem? /sarcasm. for what it's worth, i use my edge with the a/v out to a projector and the audio only out to an onkyo 805 also, although not with a splitter or second display. everything works just like expected in my setup. so i would think something is either being screwed up by having multiple displays, or theres just something defective with your edge.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/18564239
> 
> 
> when you're doing this in the theater, do you have the setting set to "auto" and the 805 powered on also, or just the projector powered on? if the latter, then i suppose i stand corrected. i was always under the impression that the display profiles only kept track of things that had to do with _displaying_



I've tried both AUTO and HDMI AUDIO settings, but I think probably that both the pj and 805 were always on.

What would it matter if the 805 were on or off?




> Quote:
> isn't hdmi a gem? /sarcasm. for what it's worth, i use my edge with the a/v out to a projector and the audio only out to an onkyo 805 also, although not with a splitter or second display. everything works just like expected in my setup. so i would think something is either being screwed up by having multiple displays, or theres just something defective with your edge.



HDMI is actually a wonderful thing, but HDCP is definitely the AntiChrist.










The fact that you use an 805 as well is very comforting, so it's like you know where I am coming from.

Good to hear you use the HDMI AUDIO ONLY out with success. That gives me hope that it's a fw glitch on my end.


God I hope there's not something wrong with my Edge. That would certainly suck. Got a great deal on it used, but a repair cost would certainly kill that off.


Maybe I will try reflashing the fw too and see what happens. Is it fairly easy to update the fw in the Edge? Does it take a USB flash drive?


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18564747
> 
> 
> What would it matter if the 805 were on or off?



if you had the audio out setting on auto, and the 805 on, then it's not necessarily switching the audio from "hdmi video" to "hdmi audio" and vice versa based on display profiles. it would be switching it based on the function of the "auto" setting for audio ouput. this is trivial, and completely moot to the specific problem you're currently having. it relates only to whether or not display profiles also affect audio settings.


----------



## Frank Jaeger-Fox

Has anyone been able to connect their psp to their Edge yet? I got my Edge today and all i get is a solid blue light when connecting the psp by component to the Edge.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/18563390
> 
> 
> settings _are_ handled separately for _inputs_. or rather, i guess i should say "input settings _are_ handled separately". output settings are a different story. most, if not all (don't wanna say all without checking the manuals) are universal.



The Edge obviously works differently than I expected.


I thought one could set a different output format for each input independently. This is the way I want to use the Edge: if I select my SD PVR input, I want 1080p50 output, however if I select my Bluray player input on HDMI 2, I want 1080p24 output.


I found setting output format to Auto seemed to attempt outputting PAL at 60fps.


If the Edge uses the same output format for all inputs, then it is not going to be very useful without performing a manual output format change prior to changing inputs; and that is an extra step I had not expected for a device that is touted as making component integration easier.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IanD* /forum/post/18567118
> 
> 
> The Edge obviously works differently than I expected.
> 
> 
> I thought one could set a different output format for each input independently. This is the way I want to use the Edge: if I select my SD PVR input, I want 1080p50 output, however if I select my Bluray player input on HDMI 2, I want 1080p24 output.
> 
> 
> I found setting output format to Auto seemed to attempt outputting PAL at 60fps.
> 
> 
> If the Edge uses the same output format for all inputs, then it is not going to be very useful without performing a manual output format change prior to changing inputs; and that is an extra step I had not expected for a device that is touted as making component integration easier.



Check in the advanced controls section. There's a setting that you can turn on called "1:1 FRAME RATE", so that whatever frame rate is input to the Edge, the same frame rate is output.

Can't do it with resolution, but can with frame rate.


----------



## IanD

Even with firmware v1.4, I'm finding that inputs from my PAL SD PVR show jagged edges at times, as though the fields are being combined in reverse field order. This doesn't happen on all frames, but on the majority and makes the image look indistinct.


I thought the Edge intelligently processed all frames to determine the cadence and then responded accordingly, but what I am seeing seems to indicate that it locks onto a specific pattern but doesn't re-lock when a change occurs.


It doesn't matter if I set it to Auto, Force 3:2 and 2:2, 2:2 Odd or 2:2 Even: the reverse field order effect persists.


I'm only able to output 1080p50 to the Sony 40EX500 display: it won't accept 1080p25. Not sure if this makes a difference to how the output is created.


----------



## IanD

I've had a catastrophe with the Edge.


As suggested previously, I enabled the 1:1 Frame Rate option. Was playing around with output format and selected 1080p25 and it seemed to work, although still with the reverse field order situation.


I thought I would try disabling 1:1 Frame Rate to see if that would make a difference (I still had output format on 1080p25). As soon as I activated the frame rate setting, the TV went black and displayed an "unsupported video" message.


I waited for the previous setting to engage, but nothing changed.


I've tried turning the Edge off and on, turning the TV off and on, selecting another input (1080p24) via the remote, resetting the Edge (5 sec on reset button), but nothing changes the incorrect video output.


It seems as though the Edge is stuck in 1080p25 that my TV is unable to support and thus I can't change anything as the menu is not viewable.


I'm guessing that whilst there is an auto "recovery" feature for changing output format, such that it reverts to the previous format, there is not something similar for 1:1 Frame Rate and it looks like there needs to be.


What can I do to recover my Edge operation?


I thought a Factory Reset would have worked, but it doesn't.


I think the Edge needs an output format toggle button on the remote, so that one can step through the formats until one works, to cater for this unusual lockup situation.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

@ IanD


Try pressing the GUIDE button, on the remote. This should put the Edge in Safe Mode.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/18567299
> 
> 
> @ IanD
> 
> 
> Try pressing the GUIDE button, on the remote. This should put the Edge in Safe Mode.



That's worth knowing for future reference. The user manual needs a troubleshooting section containing just that kind of useful information.


However, in the meanwhile I ended up downgrading the firmware to v1.2.3 from v1.4 and that seemed to reset everything.


----------



## Murilo

I hope dvdo still reads this thread, im getting more worried about purchasing this, it seems like it might add headaches rather then make life better.


Can anyone comment on iand's post?


I was under the assumption hdmi 1 for instance i could set to output 1080p/60 (my HD pvr outputs 1080i/60)


And my Blue ray player i coudl set hdmi 2 to output 1080/24.


Will this not work? You cant set seperate outputs for each input?


----------



## subiefast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilo* /forum/post/18567752
> 
> 
> I hope dvdo still reads this thread, im getting more worried about purchasing this, it seems like it might add headaches rather then make life better.
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on iand's post?
> 
> 
> I was under the assumption hdmi 1 for instance i could set to output 1080p/60 (my HD pvr outputs 1080i/60)
> 
> 
> And my Blue ray player i coudl set hdmi 2 to output 1080/24.
> 
> 
> Will this not work? You cant set seperate outputs for each input?



I set the edge to output the same frame rate as the source. It's working fine for me. The output resolution is locked however, it will need to be 1080p for all sources.


----------



## Kilian.ca

I get:


1080p60 out for 480i60 in,

1080p50 for 576i50 in,

1080p50 for 1080i50 in,

1080p60 for 1080i60 in,

1080p24.00 for 1080p24.00 in, and

1080p23.97 for 1080p23.97 in


with output set to Auto, 1:1 framerate enabled and frame lock enabled (this doesn't matter too much in practice). Seems straight forward to me.


I don't know why it's necessary to set 1080p25 out even if 50i source is derived from 25p.


As to 50i 2:2 de-interlacing issues, it's nothing new and has been talked about here before. I suspect since this is a US product, they don't pay too much attention to European 25p/50i standards. It just seems not their top priority when 60i and 24p now dominate. For a start, does Anchorbay have access to much 50i material to test with? I'm not defending AB at all and any external VP for that much ought to do better for all supported standards.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18569984
> 
> 
> I get:
> 
> 
> 1080p60 out for 480i60 in,
> 
> 1080p50 for 576i50 in,
> 
> 1080p50 for 1080i50 in,
> 
> 1080p60 for 1080i60 in,
> 
> 1080p24.00 for 1080p24.00 in, and
> 
> 1080p23.97 for 1080p23.97 in
> 
> 
> with output set to Auto, 1:1 framerate enabled and frame lock enabled (this doesn't matter too much in practice). Seems straight forward to me.
> 
> 
> I don't know why it's necessary to set 1080p25 out even if 50i source is derived from 25p.
> 
> 
> As to 50i 2:2 de-interlacing issues, it's nothing new and has been talked about here before. I suspect since this is a US product, they don't pay too much attention to European 25p/50i standards.



I see DVDO have implemented 1:1 frame lock for those who have 50Hz and 60Hz inputs. This setup makes sense, except for the situation where you might want 480i60->1080p24 from film source.


The Edge seems to be missing an option: 1:1 frame rate lock at all times, or 1:1 frame rate lock except where it can perform IVTC.


These are not deal killers, because one can manually set the desired output for each input type, but it is inconvenient for a system that uses automation.


DVDO do specifically handle European 25p/50i standards as the most recent firmware implements 2:2 cadence detection and even/odd field matching. However, the advanced features seem to be limited to film and don't work well in practice for PAL broadcast (although they are certainly better than the deinterlacer in my TV).


I think with an extra IVTC option for 1:1 frame rate lock and more work done on detecting reverse field order with PAL deinterlacing, the Edge would be just about perfect.


----------



## Kilian.ca

From what you said the 2:2 options are still not doing it right consistently for 25p/50i. My two-year old Pioneer BDP has similar options for a player. 2:2 can also be applied to 30p/60i (it's not specific for 25p/50i) that's why I suspect they were really optimised for that rather than for 25p/50i. Has anyone reported de-interlacing issues with 60i source? The 2:2 test in the S&M BD only tests for 30p/60i and I think the same in the HQV disc. How do people in 60i countries get hold of 50i broadcast material for testing and quality control? Can you send AB some problematic recorded samples to try out?


In post 5851 you said your Edge is trying to output 60fps for PAL with "Auto" and that's puzzling. What display do you have? My Pioneer Kuro supports all standards but as I said before, my Edge outputs 50p for 50i input and not 60i/p with "Auto". It only converts PAL to 60p if I manually set output to 1080p60. So something causes it to behave differently in your set up.


The extra frame rate lock option for 60i to 24p IVTC you'd like to have isn't particular helpful for Blu-ray 24p source. I don't care for 60i IVTC to 24p in NTSC DVDs (the Kuro can do that) because people have reported issues caused by irregular cadences.


----------



## TheaterLover

DVDO Edge Beta Firmware

Folks, I sent an email to DVDO 2 weeks back regarding the public release of the firmware that has been in Beta for about 6 months but never received any reply. Does anyone know when we can expect it?


----------



## bavaria36

I've had horrendous problems getting my setup working over the past few days. The issues seem to have been very random and sometimes I can get the signal through to my TV and sometimes not. I re-installed the latest firmware a few times and tried a setup with the A/V receiver bypassed too but once again the signal path seems to be very unstable. For example I would connect three inputs ( PS3, Cable box, DVD player ) directly to the DVDO and the PS3 would be fine, the DVD would be blank and the Cable signal had no sound. A few hours later and they were all working.


I also had all the inputs running first through the A/V receiver and then output to the DVDO. This setup worked for a hour or so and suddenly the screen went grainy ( and green ) and I just could not get anything working again. I was starting to suspect a problem with the DVDO but now after I set up everything from scratch again the setup is working fine.


Has anyone had the same sort of random problems with this setup ? the main change I did now was to set the A/V receiver to Auto mode rather than passthrough. It now outputs a 1080p signal to the DVDO and this seems to work. I would have thought that passthrough would be the way to go so as to let the DVDO do all the video processing but maybe the DVDO is getting confused receiving different signal formats from different sources . Any ideas ?


Also , what is the setup recommendation in this case ? Should I send all the inputs to the DVDO and just send audio to the A/V receiver or should I stay with my current setup ?


with the current setup I have the A/V receiver processing the video and the the DVDO processing again .. does this improve or damage the signal quality ?


Aaron


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Depeding on how good your Integra is at video processing, then you might be using a less than optimum combination. Not using the Edge for upscaling, etc begs the question why bother using it at all...


Have you tried just using the Edge alone initially? If you can get this to work reliably (and I do FWIW as I don't use HDMI on my legacy Arcam AV9 processor) then you can add the HDMI audio connection from the Edge to your Integra. This just requires a setting in the Edge to send all audio out to HDMI 'Audio' output on the Edge.


FWIW the Edge is alot more user friendly than my previous Lumagen HDQ which took me a few hours to even get a picture out of it let alone a better picture than what I had without it.







I'm sure it's just a setting/setup issue, so hopefully you'll get it sorted soon.


----------



## bavaria36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelvin1965S* /forum/post/18602698
> 
> 
> Depeding on how good your Integra is at video processing, then you might be using a less than optimum combination. Not using the Edge for upscaling, etc begs the question why bother using it at all...
> 
> .



You are right. My plan was to use the Integra in passthrough mode so that all the video signal passes through untouched and is then processed by the DVDO. But when I set the passthrough mode on the Integra I cannot get the DVDo to work.


I will try your suggestion next .. connect everything to the DVDO and then just use the HDMI audio out to send audio to the Integra for audio processing. I have actually already tried this ( minus audio ) and had problems with the DVDO accepting the inputs .. got plenty of error messages as though the DVDO did not recognize the video input signal.


Aaron


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Sounds like a plan Aaron. Concentrate on getting the three sources working through the Edge first, before adding the amp then it might help with fault finding. It might also be related to HDMI cables, if you have a long cable perhaps it's not up to the job (not that I'm promoting overpriced HDMI cables, just that a very cheap 10 metre one I had once wouldn't work, but a slightly better one did, though this was pre Edge).


Check some settings in the Edge too such a frame rate and output frame lock in case things are getting out of sync (though I'd expect that to be quicker than a few hours). Also make sure that the Edge is well ventilated incase it is getting hot after a few hours.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/18571203
> 
> 
> From what you said the 2:2 options are still not doing it right consistently for 25p/50i.
> 
> 
> In post 5851 you said your Edge is trying to output 60fps for PAL with "Auto" and that's puzzling.
> 
> 
> I don't care for 60i IVTC to 24p in NTSC DVDs (the Kuro can do that).



I really need to go back to v1.4 firmware for more testing of PAL, but I don't think the Edge is checking for field order changes often enough. Most of my PAL viewing is from DTV and I suspect the field order keeps changing at many edits in a news or documentary program. I used to notice it even on my previous CRT, so it could be an issue with the source. Nevertheless, I was hoping the Edge would intelligently detect changes, constantly, and provide a corrected output (sort of like what PreP does).


I do get 1080p60 output for PAL with "Auto", if 1:1 Frame Rate is not active: my guess is that 1080p60 is the default TV resolution. If I additionally activate 1:1 Frame Rate, then I get 1080p50 for PAL, 1080p60 for NTSC and 1080p24 for Bluray. However, in this situation, I don't think IVTC is enabled for 60i NTSC input (which is what I would like to have).


What I do now is leave the output on "Auto" with 1:1 Frame Rate enabled and manually set output to 1080p24 if I have an NTSC DVD I wish processed with IVTC. I would rather have it fully automated with a bias to 1080p24 for NTSC input that is capable of being IVTC'd.


I don't have a Kuro, only a Sony 40EX500, so the IVTC in the Edge is a useful feature.


----------



## subbedout

Folks, work took me and my trusty Sony rptv to PAL-land and my functional but crude Gefen HT Scaler has had enough, so I'm thinking about getting one of these to...


* lock output to 1080i60 - Sony only accepts 720p60 and 1080i60 (no 24p or 50i/p). Input would be 576p50/1080i50or60 (blu-ray player), 1080i50 (cable)

* clean up over-compressed cable a bit (less important)


Any good for these or would I be better investing someplace else? Seems like a nice solution if the frame rate can be locked so the Sony won't get funky. The Gefen frame rate conversion wasn't as nasty as I'd expected, so I figure I could always get another of these, but locally the Edge isn't a big bunch more.


Alternatively, I'm thinking of ditching the Sony for a projector, but that's a whole lot more than I'd rather drop right now







TIA


----------



## Anthony A.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/18550500
> 
> 
> im running v1.2.3 and with my SA8300hd box connected hdmi, i get all kinds of dropouts and jumpy screen. i noticed it mainly on HD channels, but not sure if it also does with sd (i will need to check). any suggestions on a cure for this issue?



i received an answer from dvdo tech support and was told to try the following settings. i have not yet tested it fully but thought to post it in case anyone runs into the jumpy screen problem in the future.


"First select the HDMI input the cable box is connected to.

Settings > Advanced Controls > Hot-Plug Source > On

Settings > Advanced Controls > Output Frame Lock > Unlock"


----------



## TheaterLover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subbedout* /forum/post/18604160
> 
> 
> Folks, work took me and my trusty Sony rptv to PAL-land and my functional but crude Gefen HT Scaler has had enough, so I'm thinking about getting one of these to...
> 
> 
> * lock output to 1080i60 - Sony only accepts 720p60 and 1080i60 (no 24p or 50i/p). Input would be 576p50/1080i50or60 (blu-ray player), 1080i50 (cable)
> 
> * clean up over-compressed cable a bit (less important)
> 
> 
> Any good for these or would I be better investing someplace else? Seems like a nice solution if the frame rate can be locked so the Sony won't get funky. The Gefen frame rate conversion wasn't as nasty as I'd expected, so I figure I could always get another of these, but locally the Edge isn't a big bunch more.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, I'm thinking of ditching the Sony for a projector, but that's a whole lot more than I'd rather drop right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



Go for DVDO Edge. It does a decent job with Frame rate conversion PAL to NTSC and viceversa.


----------



## tyson1749

This may be a really dumb question, but i ordered one of these the other day along with a Emotiva UMC-1, will the OSD of the Emotiva still overlay the video? Thanks in advance


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyson1749* /forum/post/18622973
> 
> 
> This may be a really dumb question, but i ordered one of these the other day along with a Emotiva UMC-1, will the OSD of the Emotiva still overlay the video? Thanks in advance



It depends on how you set it up. If you use the UMC-1 as the hub and run that through the Edge to your TV, then yes.


----------



## detroit1

no it will not, I have the Emotiva. the only way to have the Emotiva or any preamp show its OSD is to have it connected directly to the display

I use the component of the Edge to connect to the Emotiva so I have to put the Edge on Component 1 to see it's OSD but then I won't see my actual source because I am using HDMI for the sources and the EDGE goes directly to the projector


----------



## tyson1749




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice;* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It depends on how you set it up. If you use the UMC-1 as the hub and run that through the Edge to your TV, then yes.



Detroit, have you tried it this way as well, with no luck on the UMC?


----------



## bavaria36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelvin1965S* /forum/post/18602732
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan Aaron. Concentrate on getting the three sources working through the Edge first, before adding the amp then it might help with fault finding. It might also be related to HDMI cables, if you have a long cable perhaps it's not up to the job (not that I'm promoting overpriced HDMI cables, just that a very cheap 10 metre one I had once wouldn't work, but a slightly better one did, though this was pre Edge).
> 
> 
> Check some settings in the Edge too such a frame rate and output frame lock in case things are getting out of sync (though I'd expect that to be quicker than a few hours). Also make sure that the Edge is well ventilated incase it is getting hot after a few hours.



For what it's worth .. I finally got the system up and running. I started from scratch and first directed all the video signals through the ede and then on to the TV. The audio is running out through the HDMI audio into my A/V receiver. This setup is working fine now. Not sure what was going srong before but I suspect that the Edge was getting locked up when I was swapping HDMI cables between the A/V receiver and the Edge.


I have an upscaling function in the PS3. Should this be turned off or should I leave it on and feed an upscaled signal into the Edge ?


Aaron


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Hey Aaron, glad to hear you've got it sorted.










Re the PS3 I don't have one myself so I can't comment by experience, so I'd just suggest you try both options (not sure if the PS3 has a 'source direct' option though) to see which upscaling you prefer. In my setup the Edge takes a 576i signal (PAL DVD or TV sources) and deinterlaces it plus upscaling it to 1080/50p which gives a better result for me, but your sources are different.


----------



## Ed Csoltko

How well does the DVDO Edge improve LDs?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bavaria36* /forum/post/18602684
> 
> 
> I also had all the inputs running first through the A/V receiver and then output to the DVDO. This setup worked for a hour or so and suddenly the screen went grainy ( and green ) and I just could not get anything working again. I was starting to suspect a problem with the DVDO but now after I set up everything from scratch again the setup is working fine.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the same sort of random problems with this setup



All the time via HDMI.

STB input is even worse than PS3.

I go Edge first from source, then to sink for audio and to TV direct from Edge HDMI Repeater.


----------



## amcfarla

I am hooking up a mac mini into the DVDO EDGE using a Mini dvi to hdmi connector from monoprice and the max resolution I can get on my TV(which is a Samsung 46B8500) is 1920 X 1080 (interlaced) or 1080i. I plug the mac mini straight into the TV set with the same connector and HDMI and I can get 1920 x 1080 resolution (1080p). I have upgraded to the latest firmware on the DVDO EDGE and still no change. Does anyone who has a mac mini hooked into this device have a solution. Thank you.


----------



## bavaria36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/18634867
> 
> 
> All the time via HDMI.
> 
> STB input is even worse than PS3.
> 
> I go Edge first from source, then to sink for audio and to TV direct from Edge HDMI Repeater.



Thks . Good to know that I am not the only one with this problem. I now have the same setup as you and it is working great. I just need to learn a bit more about the Edge setting to try and tweak them for the various inputs.


----------



## Tristan944

What about using a AV Receiver, such as the Denon AVR2310CI, that has the Anchor Bay 2010 chip in it? The Denon is only $27 more, so for basically the same price as the Edge, with the Denon you get an upconverter and a receiver! Im considering doing this, anything flawed in my logic?


----------



## Skypalace

I received an upgrade offer from DVDO from my Edge to the Duo (basically an extra rebate if I return my Edge when I order a Duo).


Is everyone getting this? (I presume only those that have registered so DVDO knows where to find you...)


I see the chart at http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...ison_Table.pdf which has some interesting things


The extra HDMI inputs will be good, I like the second audio input, and I love the dedicated VGA port, currently I'm using one of the component inputs on my Edge, so I have to use my old Denon receiver to switch two component sources so I can run all three. Works but would be nice to have all on the processor, as currently I need to run the same settings on both component inputs (at least per resolution).


I'm curious if all the some bugs/issues/etc. are there, or if any are resolved, or if there's a whole new set. The CMS is a nice bonus.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skypalace* /forum/post/18642781
> 
> 
> I received an upgrade offer from DVDO from my Edge to the Duo (basically an extra rebate if I return my Edge when I order a Duo).
> 
> 
> Is everyone getting this? (I presume only those that have registered so DVDO knows where to find you...)



The upgrade option should be available to anyone upgrading from the Edge to the Duo.

In my last communication with AB, they mentioned the option since I am using the Edge with 2 different systems, but they didn't mention what the actual rebate/price was.

What price did they offered you?

Seeing as how I got my Edge for $350 used, I couldn't afford to buy one new, and probably can't afford the upgrade either.

Usually when the OEM offers rebates like this, you still only get the rebate off of msrp.

In most cases, you can simply buy the product from a dealer for even less with no rebate.


----------



## AudioBear

Upgrade your EDGE to an iScan Duo for only $499!


----------



## John M Miller

I'm really, really interested in buying one of these guys to bypass the out-of-date video scaling features on my Onkyo SR805. A couple of questions though:


1) Would it improve the performance of MLB.TV? I don't have cable anymore (well, at least until college football season) and I watch a lot of games on this. It's supposedly high def, but there's lots of digital blocking, etc. That would be super sweet.


2) How about general HTPC usage? I doubt a PC signal would be any different than a DVD signal, for instance, but just wanted to make sure. I have ripped a lot of DVDs (MPEG-2) and would like to see some benefits there.


3) 3D. Is it capable of passing through a 3D signal to the TV? If not, is the unit theoretically capable of being upgraded to do so?


----------



## detroit1

I have had the EDGE for 1 1/2 years. NO on the 3D as of now

it will DEFINITELY Improve the picture quality of DVD, HD Cable, HD Satellite, etc

and it does very well with Blu-Ray too; it has the fine detail and edge enhancement controls that make a big difference as well. I have MLB on Directv and it looks great with the EDGE


----------



## John M Miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/18645671
> 
> 
> I have had the EDGE for 1 1/2 years. NO on the 3D as of now
> 
> it will DEFINITELY Improve the picture quality of DVD, HD Cable, HD Satellite, etc
> 
> and it does very well with Blu-Ray too; it has the fine detail and edge enhancement controls that make a big difference as well. I have MLB on Directv and it looks great with the EDGE



I know it can't do 3D as of now, but is it at least possible to pass a 3D signal to a TV without any processing at some point in the future?


Also, the MLB.TV content I watch is streaming over the internet through Boxee. I also watch a lot of other streaming content like Revision3 that isn't perfect.


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18643117
> 
> 
> Upgrade your EDGE to an iScan Duo for only $499!



Man, I can't decide whether to do this or not. Anyone else considering it?


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ed Csoltko* /forum/post/18633983
> 
> 
> How well does the DVDO Edge improve LDs?



LD upconversion via the composite video input looks very good but not as good as an upconverted DVD. The Edge made a big difference for me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/18646289
> 
> 
> Man, I can't decide whether to do this or not. Anyone else considering it?



Well, there's really only one main thing to consider, and that is if you need a processor that supports two different systems simultaneously.

Aside from that, you probably don't need it if the Edge is working well for you right now.


VERY nice theater room btw!

Hopefully mine will look that nice when finished.


----------



## ifeliciano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John M Miller* /forum/post/18646005
> 
> 
> I know it can't do 3D as of now, but is it at least possible to pass a 3D signal to a TV without any processing at some point in the future?



IMO 3D for home view will suck marbles. Now as for the EDGE passing 3D signals it is all a matter of hardware or software. If 3D is going to need some special chip or circuitry to process it, then the Edge won't do it simply because the hardware is not available.


Now if it is a matter of a firmware update (software) then we just have to wait and see..


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18646345
> 
> 
> Well, there's really only one main thing to consider, and that is if you need a processor that supports two different systems simultaneously.
> 
> Aside from that, you probably don't need it if the Edge is working well for you right now.
> 
> 
> VERY nice theater room btw!
> 
> Hopefully mine will look that nice when finished.



Thanks for the suggestion Smarty (and for the compliment!)


----------



## Tristan944

Anyone think they will employ the ABT-2015 in the Edge?


Does the ABT-2015 have any significant improvements in picture quality over the ABT-2010?


So here is my planned configuration, any comments would be appreciated:

PS3 Slim attached to DVDO Edge via HDMI. The PS3 does not support Source Direct, so a DVD would be sent 480p, not 480i. Would this make much of a difference of the Edge's ability to properly upscale? Ive seen some inexpensive ($99 because they are older models) Sony and Samsung BD players that do send 480i via HDMI. Would that be better? Also, I dont know if the PS3 will "remember" that when I insert a DVD I want it to be 480p. I know that other BD players automatically do 480i once I tell it to.


----------



## ifeliciano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/18646289
> 
> 
> Man, I can't decide whether to do this or not. Anyone else considering it?



Yep. Just 'cause of CMS. My PJ lacks it, but then that sounds like I should upgrade my PJ..


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18646345
> 
> 
> Well, there's really only one main thing to consider, and that is if you need a processor that supports two different systems simultaneously.
> 
> Aside from that, you probably don't need it if the Edge is working well for you right now.
> 
> 
> VERY nice theater room btw!
> 
> Hopefully mine will look that nice when finished.



Does the Duo work as advertised as a "A"/V hub? I tried two separate Edge units and neither worked to pass the various audio inputs out to the HDMI port. I asked AB if I should upgrade when I had these problems and the answer was: the audio circuit is the same.


Sam


----------



## bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18562282
> 
> 
> Well, tried searching without finding any info on my problem.
> 
> First time to this thread, so sorry if I am missing something.
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an Edge a couple months ago, and the new 1.4 fw to support multiple displays was pre-installed.
> 
> I think I've pretty much got all the settings where I need them finally... this component is a bit complicated at first, but once you get to know the settings...
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have the HDMI a/v output going both to Sony KDL-46Z5100 in a separate room, and to an Epson Home Cinema 400 in the theater.
> 
> I have the Sony's settings set to output audio and video over hdmi direct to the display (works well until I get an avr setup in that room).
> 
> Then, for the theater's setup, I have the HDMI audio_only output turned on to go to my Onkyo TX-SR805, and the HDMI a/v output to send video to the projector.
> 
> 
> My problem is, that every time I go to use the theater setup, I get no sound at all.
> 
> Based on what the handshakes look like, it appears that the Edge is indeed trying to send audio to the avr, but it's like the signal is too weak.
> 
> Many, many times I have tried different things, and if I keep playing with all the gear, somehow / someway, by sheer luck, all of the sudden the audio kicks on, and from that point on everything is swell... but, I have to play with everything for like an hour just to get audio to my avr.
> 
> 
> Ok, so two things.
> 
> First... yes, I do use an hdmi splitter to send video to two displays.
> 
> However, that is not the problem. If I pull the cables from the splitter and just plug the pj straight into the Edge, it still doesn't work properly.
> 
> Second... no, it's not a problem with my avr. Never ever had this problem til the Edge was introduced, and I can plug anything else into the avr via hdmi and I get sound every time.
> 
> I have tried switching to different inputs, different hdmi cables... I have tried everything I can think of, but the problem remains.
> 
> The only thing I haven't done is to revert the fw back, but I need to use the 1.4 fw for different displays.
> 
> 
> PLEASE!... any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> I hope there is someone here from AB that can help, as I see Josh hasn't commented since September, so I hope there is still some support for the Edge.



I have a similar setup/problem. Two displays (Samsung HL61A750 RPTV and Epson HC720) and Onkyo 866 pre/pro connected to the Edge. No problems when A/V sent to the Sammy, but when the Edge is set to send HDMI audio to the Onkyo it can take awhile to work (1 min or more). This is regardless of whether the display is the RPTV or the projetor.


It's like the Edge is having trouble synching HDMI with the Onkyo and I usually have to send the HDMI Audio command to the Edge multiple times before it will finally work. The Onkyo shows "No Signal" on its display, but I don't know if that means the signal level is too low to detect or HDMI sync is failing.


FWIW I've had the Edge for awhile running v1.1 firmware. I recently updated to 1.4, but there was no change to the HDMI audio problem behavior.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bk* /forum/post/18649836
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup/problem. Two displays (Samsung HL61A750 RPTV and Epson HC720) and Onkyo 866 pre/pro connected to the Edge. No problems when A/V sent to the Sammy, but when the Edge is set to send HDMI audio to the Onkyo it can take awhile to work (1 min or more). This is regardless of whether the display is the RPTV or the projetor.
> 
> 
> It's like the Edge is having trouble synching HDMI with the Onkyo and I usually have to send the HDMI Audio command to the Edge multiple times before it will finally work. The Onkyo shows "No Signal" on its display, but I don't know if that means the signal level is too low to detect or HDMI sync is failing.
> 
> 
> FWIW I've had the Edge for awhile running v1.1 firmware. I recently updated to 1.4, but there was no change to the HDMI audio problem behavior.



Ya, that's pretty much the same thing mine was doing, but I couldn't get audio for much longer than a minute. I would have to play with it for a very long time before audio would finally kick in.

As you say, it seemed almost like the signal was too weak or something.

I contacted AB and they gave me an experimental firmware that solved the problem... though since the fw isn't finalized, it has some other glitches that may be undesired.


----------



## Tristan944

I came across this:


"The only exception to all of the above were to be if you went with the DVDO Edge, which would probably provide some improvements as it is a much more sophisticated solution. For example, it has a technology (PreP) which can reverse and reconstruct poor deinterlacing, so it could salvage the 480p signal from the A2 or PS3 and redo the interlacing/scaling properly."


Does that mean I could get a PS3 and send the Edge a 480p signal and the PReP feature will change it back to 480i so it can be properly upscaled? Will sending the signal in this fashion result in the same image quality as if I send it Source Direct at 480i?


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tristan944* /forum/post/18653337
> 
> 
> I came across this:
> 
> 
> "The only exception to all of the above were to be if you went with the DVDO Edge, which would probably provide some improvements as it is a much more sophisticated solution. For example, it has a technology (PreP) which can reverse and reconstruct poor deinterlacing, so it could salvage the 480p signal from the A2 or PS3 and redo the interlacing/scaling properly."
> 
> 
> Does that mean I could get a PS3 and send the Edge a 480p signal and the PReP feature will change it back to 480i so it can be properly upscaled? Will sending the signal in this fashion result in the same image quality as if I send it Source Direct at 480i?



Maybe, but then again maybe not.

The only way to know for sure is to see it both ways on your own system.

Having said that, the image quality will probably be very similar whether sending 480p or 480i.

The PS3 is generally a pretty good dvd/bd player.

Going with something that sends Source Direct will insure the potential for the highest PQ, however with the PS3, it's possible also that you may not even be able to tell the dif on your setup.

I can't remember also if the PS3 does auto resolution switching, but if it doesn't, that means that you will have to set it to output 1080p for Blu-ray, but then go in and change the res to 480p when watching dvds.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tristan944* /forum/post/18653337
> 
> 
> I came across this:
> 
> 
> "The only exception to all of the above were to be if you went with the DVDO Edge, which would probably provide some improvements as it is a much more sophisticated solution. For example, it has a technology (PreP) which can reverse and reconstruct poor deinterlacing, so it could salvage the 480p signal from the A2 or PS3 and redo the interlacing/scaling properly."
> 
> 
> Does that mean I could get a PS3 and send the Edge a 480p signal and the PReP feature will change it back to 480i so it can be properly upscaled? Will sending the signal in this fashion result in the same image quality as if I send it Source Direct at 480i?



Yes, PEeP reverts the progressive video signal output from source equipment to its original interlaced format and there is arguably no better de-interlacing to be found anywhere and certainly not a PS3.


----------



## Tristan944

I just realized something: my old Sony receiver doesnt have HDMI or Optical Audio Out!! How the heck am I supposed to get sound? Do I have a buy a new receiver then?


----------



## R10KYJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tristan944* /forum/post/18655269
> 
> 
> I just realized something: my old Sony receiver doesnt have HDMI or Optical Audio Out!! How the heck am I supposed to get sound? Do I have a buy a new receiver then?



I presume it has an optical in though? That way, you can take the hdmis/opticals to the edge, and then run the optical out from the edge to the receiver, whilst the hdmi out goes to the TV for the picture.


Hope that helps....


----------



## Tristan944




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R10KYJ* /forum/post/18655275
> 
> 
> I presume it has an optical in though? That way, you can take the hdmis/opticals to the edge, and then run the optical out from the edge to the receiver, whilst the hdmi out goes to the TV for the picture.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps....



No, it doesnt even have an optical in! Ahhh freak...This ruins everything.


----------



## R10KYJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tristan944* /forum/post/18655294
> 
> 
> No, it doesnt even have an optical in! Ahhh freak...This ruins everything.



What receiver is it? And what (input) connections does it have...


----------



## Tristan944




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R10KYJ* /forum/post/18655298
> 
> 
> What receiver is it? And what (input) connections does it have...



Its a Sony STR-550Z. I bought it back in...probably 1993ish. Iputs are all standard Red, White, and Yellow. Thats it.


----------



## John M Miller

I use Windows Media Center to play back my ripped DVDs. Does WMC upconvert these files? How about PowerDVD 10-- can I set it to out put the native video?


----------



## Tristan944




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R10KYJ* /forum/post/18655298
> 
> 
> What receiver is it? And what (input) connections does it have...



Do I need to get a receiver with an optical in/out or with hdmi in order to use the DVDO Edge? What about getting a PS3, connecting it to the Edge via HDMI, and then connecting a PS3 AV Multi Out (it has red/white audio plugs) and connecting that to my old receiver?


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tristan944* /forum/post/18658455
> 
> 
> Do I need to get a receiver with an optical in/out or with hdmi in order to use the DVDO Edge? What about getting a PS3, connecting it to the Edge via HDMI, and then connecting a PS3 AV Multi Out (it has red/white audio plugs) and connecting that to my old receiver?



If you have a player with downmixed L/R outputs, you can do that just fine. The JVC BP1 and Oppo BDP-80 are two I'm currently looking at -- both are super fast (as far as BDP's go) are offer L/R downmixed audio output.


You must be into picture quality a whole lot more than audio to be looking at bluray with just a 2ch stereo (or dolby pro-logic) setup!







I'm actually the opposite-- much more into audio, just now venturing into bluray in the coming weeks..


cheers,

..dane


----------



## ghislain

Anyone already using this one?


----------



## Kelvin1965S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghislain* /forum/post/18669449
> 
> 
> Anyone already using this one?



Nope, unless it adds some extra must have feature I'll stick with 1.4 until I hear that 1.5 is bug free.







Not sure if you can 'roll back' to an older firmware with the Edge if it doesn't suit your setup.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18670191
> 
> 
> Where did you get it?
> 
> I got some beta fw a while ago, but it still registers as 1.4 on my Edge even though it's different than the public fw.
> 
> I've been meaning to contact them again, so maybe I'll shoot them an email and ask about it this weekend.
> 
> Maybe if 1.5b is different, then it might solve some of my problems.



Its on DVDO.com. I installed it and its working fine.

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18670539
> 
> 
> Its on DVDO.com. I installed it and its working fine.
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php



Thanks for the link. I was already there but couldn't find it earlier.

I guess I need to have my eyes checked.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelvin1965S* /forum/post/18669523
> 
> 
> Nope, unless it adds some extra must have feature I'll stick with 1.4 until I hear that 1.5 is bug free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can 'roll back' to an older firmware with the Edge if it doesn't suit your setup.


*Firmware v1.5 (beta)

Release date: May 20, 2010*

What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.5 compared to v1.4?
New Configuration Controls
Output HDCP allows disabling HDCP on the output signal if the current input signal is not copy protected.
Input HDCP allows disabling HDCP on EDGE input. This improves operation when the source does not have HDCP enabled by eliminating unnecessary HDCP authentication between EDGE and displays.
Input Color Space allows manual setting of input color space.
Input Colorimetry allows manual setting of BT.601 (SD) or BT.709 (HD) input colorimetry.
Menu Timeout gives users control over the time menus remain on screen.
Border Level gives users gray-scale level controls on borders around the image area.

New Picture Controls
Y/C Delay gives the user an option to adjust the timing of the chroma information relative to luma in the input signal.
CUE Correction. CUE is Chroma Upsampling Error. This is an error in color decoding that is specific to certain older MPEG decoders. Previously, CUE correction was automatic. In this version, the user may set it ON, Off, or Auto.

16X Zoom
Added support for audio-only sources; EDGE will remain powered on with an audio-only input on a coax or optical audio input.
Reduced unnecessary output flashing in certain situations, including switching to an unused input, and switching audio outputs.
Improved compatibility with certain AVRs. In some situations, the EDID information from the AVR was not correctly copied to EDGE's input, resulting in no audio. This affected a small number of AVR models.
Improved Output Level control in the Advanced Controls menu. Changes to Output Level affect only the input video and do not affect graphics elements including menus, borders, and test patterns.
More information in the info screens.
Added a "Sync Type" indicator in the Input Status screen.
Added an "Auto" indicator to the output info screen. This indicates that EDGE's output format is automatically selected by reading EDID information in the display.
Added "HDCP Status" to the output info screen.

New Options for Safe Mode. Safe Mode temporarily suspends features that can cause loss of picture. The features that are suspended include 1:1 Frame Rate, Deep Color, and Output Format selection. Safe Mode is entered and exited by pressing the Guide button on the EDGE remote. In previous firmware, the Output Format selection would default to Auto when Safe Mode was entered. The new option gives the user to select the output format used for Safe Mode. In addition to Auto, users can select 480p, 576p, or VGA. To change the default format for Safe Mode, first put EDGE into standby (power down button), then use one of the following button sequences:
For Auto: press OK 6100 OK
For 480p: press OK 6103 OK
For 576p: press OK 6104 OK
For VGA: press OK 6114 OK

*This firmware includes all previous additions and fixes*
Updated Owner's Manual Supplement v.1.5 
Updated Discrete IR commands v1.5


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18670567
> 
> *Firmware v1.5 (beta)
> 
> Release date: May 20, 2010*
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.5 compared to v1.4?
> New Configuration Controls
> Output HDCP allows disabling HDCP on the output signal if the current input signal is not copy protected.
> Input HDCP allows disabling HDCP on EDGE input. This improves operation when the source does not have HDCP enabled by eliminating unnecessary HDCP authentication between EDGE and displays.
> Input Color Space allows manual setting of input color space.
> Input Colorimetry allows manual setting of BT.601 (SD) or BT.709 (HD) input colorimetry.
> Menu Timeout gives users control over the time menus remain on screen.
> Border Level gives users gray-scale level controls on borders around the image area.
> 
> New Picture Controls
> Y/C Delay gives the user an option to adjust the timing of the chroma information relative to luma in the input signal.
> CUE Correction. CUE is Chroma Upsampling Error. This is an error in color decoding that is specific to certain older MPEG decoders. Previously, CUE correction was automatic. In this version, the user may set it ON, Off, or Auto.
> 
> 16X Zoom
> Added support for audio-only sources; EDGE will remain powered on with an audio-only input on a coax or optical audio input.
> Reduced unnecessary output flashing in certain situations, including switching to an unused input, and switching audio outputs.
> Improved compatibility with certain AVRs. In some situations, the EDID information from the AVR was not correctly copied to EDGE's input, resulting in no audio. This affected a small number of AVR models.
> Improved Output Level control in the Advanced Controls menu. Changes to Output Level affect only the input video and do not affect graphics elements including menus, borders, and test patterns.
> More information in the info screens.
> Added a "Sync Type" indicator in the Input Status screen.
> Added an "Auto" indicator to the output info screen. This indicates that EDGE's output format is automatically selected by reading EDID information in the display.
> Added "HDCP Status" to the output info screen.
> 
> New Options for Safe Mode. Safe Mode temporarily suspends features that can cause loss of picture. The features that are suspended include 1:1 Frame Rate, Deep Color, and Output Format selection. Safe Mode is entered and exited by pressing the Guide button on the EDGE remote. In previous firmware, the Output Format selection would default to Auto when Safe Mode was entered. The new option gives the user to select the output format used for Safe Mode. In addition to Auto, users can select 480p, 576p, or VGA. To change the default format for Safe Mode, first put EDGE into standby (power down button), then use one of the following button sequences:
> For Auto: press OK 6100 OK
> For 480p: press OK 6103 OK
> For 576p: press OK 6104 OK
> For VGA: press OK 6114 OK
> 
> *This firmware includes all previous additions and fixes*
> Updated Owner's Manual Supplement v.1.5
> Updated Discrete IR commands v1.5



Has anyone verified that the ability to disable HDCP for non-HDCP content has solved the many audio problems with the EDGE?


Sam


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SamKVA* /forum/post/18673866
> 
> 
> Has anyone verified that the ability to disable HDCP for non-HDCP content has solved the many audio problems with the EDGE?
> 
> 
> Sam



I am interested in hearing more about these audio problems.. It's tough to search this thread for such a generic phrase (I've tried many times). Is there a good "summary" of the known issues of the Edge? Maybe particular configurations, or pieces of equipment?


I have been tossing back and forth between a used VP50 and a used Edge. I like the idea of the additional features in an Edge, but I'm wondering if a VP50 would be "less troublesome" at the expense of less features.


thanks,

..dane


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18674361
> 
> 
> I am interested in hearing more about these audio problems.. It's tough to search this thread for such a generic phrase (I've tried many times). Is there a good "summary" of the known issues of the Edge? Maybe particular configurations, or pieces of equipment?
> 
> 
> I have been tossing back and forth between a used VP50 and a used Edge. I like the idea of the additional features in an Edge, but I'm wondering if a VP50 would be "less troublesome" at the expense of less features.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane



Dane,


I could not get any audio out from either HDMI port. I tried two different downstream devices and neither worked. This was regardless of what audio input was used and I using almost all of them in the hopes of the EDGE being my A/V hub. My normal downstream device is an HDMI only 7.1 DAC so I could not try the other outputs on the EDGE. However, I could see light on the optical output. HDCP issues could have been the cause so I'm very curious if the 1.5 update fixes the problem. I understand HDMI can be very sensitive and what works for one system or piece of equipment may not work for another. However, any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Sam


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SamKVA* /forum/post/18675560
> 
> 
> Dane,
> 
> 
> I could not get any audio out from either HDMI port. I tried two different downstream devices and neither worked. This was regardless of what audio input was used and I using almost all of them in the hopes of the EDGE being my A/V hub. My normal downstream device is an HDMI only 7.1 DAC so I could not try the other outputs on the EDGE. However, I could see light on the optical output. HDCP issues could have been the cause so I'm very curious if the 1.5 update fixes the problem. I understand HDMI can be very sensitive and what works for one system or piece of equipment may not work for another. However, any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sam



Did you specifically set the Audio to HDMI out?


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/18675576
> 
> 
> Did you specifically set the Audio to HDMI out?



Absolutely.


I even spent over 2 hours on the phone with tech support going through every single option. They were wonderful but we were never able to get it to work. The new HDCP settings are intriguing as with just a two channel audio input I could see light on the optical out by setting the output to optical. There are obviously no HDCP issues with a two channel source but I still could not get audio out of the HDMI ports. I use an analogue only multi-channel preamp so the EDGE is a perfect solution if it truly works as an A/V hub. It's an inexpensive (when compared to a high-end pre/pro) and nearly future proof solution when tied to an analogue multi-channel preamp. Not to mention that what it does to video is stunning. I plan to call tech support tomorrow and find out if they think v.1.5 will solve my previous issues.


Thanks!

Sam


----------



## sfogg

"My normal downstream device is an HDMI only 7.1 DAC so I could not try the other outputs on the EDGE."


Which one?


Shawn


----------



## Davenlr

I just loaded 1.5 onto my edge, as my monitor takes a long time handshaking HDCP, and I wanted to be able to disable it.


While it cured the video problem, I am now getting very short audio dropouts (HDMI source, Optical output to Denon AVR). They are so short, that the Denon is not even blinking its Dolby input light.


Im going to play with it some more, but will probably reload 1.4 if I cant solve the issue.


Edit: Update: I plugged the USB cable back into my computer, and did the reset button, and for some reason, it did not pop up the new "drive" on my laptop so I was unable to revert to 1.4. After waiting a little while, I unplugged the USB cable, which caused the DVDO to reboot. After the reboot, the audio issue appears to have disappeared. Will keep testing.


Edit2: After switching inputs several time, the audio dropouts reappeared. As my AVR doesnt have HDMI inputs, I have no way to test this firmware with that, so for now, with no way to eliminate the audio dropouts, I reverted back to 1.4.


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfogg* /forum/post/18676001
> 
> 
> "My normal downstream device is an HDMI only 7.1 DAC so I could not try the other outputs on the EDGE."
> 
> 
> Which one?
> 
> 
> Shawn



Shawn,


This is what I bought for my cable box. My plan was to use it for everything except the Blue-Ray player which I run into a separate MCH analogue input on my preamp. However, the EDGE would not send audio to it. Under v.1.4 it also would not work with an NAD T175HD pre/pro I tested.

http://www.ambery.com/2hddodtsdihd.html 


Not sure I'd call it an audiophile level DAC but it works as advertised and is fine for TV and other non-audio intense sources. It's actually a very nice unit. If v.1.5 solves my problem, this all builds a pretty nice and future-proof (whatever that means these days) MCH setup.


Sam


----------



## sfogg

Sam,


That is the Cypress/CLUX 11SA.


It only acts as a repeater, it can not act as a sink. For it to function it *must* have an active sink (display) plugged into the HDMI output on that box. If you do not have that you will not get audio out of that unit.


Additionally, that unit can also have EDID issues in some systems. It isn't smart enough to alter the EDID from the sink, it just passes it straight through. The upside of this is if your sink only says it supports 2 channels of LPCM then the CLUX will simply pass that EDID back to the source and the source will only output 2 channels of PCM. The switch on the unit does not alter the EDID of the unit at all. The EDID can be worked around with a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus ahead of the Clux. That will report to the source support for 8 channels of LPCM.


Hope this helps,


Shawn


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfogg* /forum/post/18676920
> 
> 
> Sam,
> 
> 
> That is the Cypress/CLUX 11SA.
> 
> 
> It only acts as a repeater, it can not act as a sink. For it to function it *must* have an active sink (display) plugged into the HDMI output on that box. If you do not have that you will not get audio out of that unit.
> 
> 
> Additionally, that unit can also have EDID issues in some systems. It isn't smart enough to alter the EDID from the sink, it just passes it straight through. The upside of this is if your sink only says it supports 2 channels of LPCM then the CLUX will simply pass that EDID back to the source and the source will only output 2 channels of PCM. The switch on the unit does not alter the EDID of the unit at all. The EDID can be worked around with a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus ahead of the Clux. That will report to the source support for 8 channels of LPCM.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> 
> Shawn



Shawn,


It works fine with the cable box plugged directly into it as well as a few other devices with the output connected to the display. The only time it did not work was with the EDGE in between the source and DAC. The output of the DAC was always directly connected to my HDCP complaint HDMI display. I tried splitting the signal in the EDGE but always had the display connected to the DAC.


Your comments on the Gefen Detective Plus are intriguing and may be another option for me. I will research that further and any advice you can provide would be great.


Thanks!

Sam


----------



## Murilo

Can anyone comment on how the edge does converting dvd to 1080/24, is it jerky, or have issues?


----------



## ghislain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davenlr* /forum/post/18676411
> 
> 
> I just loaded 1.5 onto my edge, as my monitor takes a long time handshaking HDCP, and I wanted to be able to disable it.
> 
> 
> While it cured the video problem, I am now getting very short audio dropouts (HDMI source, Optical output to Denon AVR). They are so short, that the Denon is not even blinking its Dolby input light.
> 
> 
> Im going to play with it some more, but will probably reload 1.4 if I cant solve the issue.
> 
> 
> Edit: Update: I plugged the USB cable back into my computer, and did the reset button, and for some reason, it did not pop up the new "drive" on my laptop so I was unable to revert to 1.4. After waiting a little while, I unplugged the USB cable, which caused the DVDO to reboot. After the reboot, the audio issue appears to have disappeared. Will keep testing.
> 
> 
> Edit2: After switching inputs several time, the audio dropouts reappeared. As my AVR doesnt have HDMI inputs, I have no way to test this firmware with that, so for now, with no way to eliminate the audio dropouts, I reverted back to 1.4.



Thanks for sharing this!

My setup is very much like yours as far as connectivity is concerned.

Although v1.5 brings some interesting features, I'll pass it for the moment being.


----------



## audiodane

So are most of the Edge related audio problems occurring in more "specialized" configurations like SamKVA's?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SamKVA* /forum/post/18677176
> 
> 
> Your comments on the Gefen Detective Plus are intriguing and may be another option for me. I will research that further and any advice you can provide would be great.



You've already bought a >$100 HDMI DAC, and are thinking about a Gefen Detective Plus for EDID fooling. Might it make more sense to just upgrade the receiver? Just a thought.. I'm all for avoiding change (and receivers can be quite expensive), though, so understand if the answer is "no."


I just picked up a used Marantz SR8001 for $600 shipped. Has HDMI 1.2 inputs so it can do both 8ch M-PCM as well as DSD bitstream. I'll be hooking it up to an Oppo bdp80 as soon as I can get one, and will be adding an Edge for A/V hub features... It sounds like you've already got a lot of stuff in place as well, where a new receiver might simplify the setup arrangement....


again, though-- just a thought.


thanks,

..dane


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18681044
> 
> 
> So are most of the Edge related audio problems occurring in more "specialized" configurations like SamKVA's?



No, I have a typical configuration (DirecTV HR21 -> EDGE -(HDMI Audio)-> Onkyo AVR) and I regularly experience audio drop outs.


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18681044
> 
> 
> So are most of the Edge related audio problems occurring in more "specialized" configurations like SamKVA's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already bought a >$100 HDMI DAC, and are thinking about a Gefen Detective Plus for EDID fooling. Might it make more sense to just upgrade the receiver? Just a thought.. I'm all for avoiding change (and receivers can be quite expensive), though, so understand if the answer is "no."
> 
> 
> I just picked up a used Marantz SR8001 for $600 shipped. Has HDMI 1.2 inputs so it can do both 8ch M-PCM as well as DSD bitstream. I'll be hooking it up to an Oppo bdp80 as soon as I can get one, and will be adding an Edge for A/V hub features... It sounds like you've already got a lot of stuff in place as well, where a new receiver might simplify the setup arrangement....
> 
> 
> again, though-- just a thought.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane



Dane,


I don't really think the solution to my problem is the Gefen device but it does make me think more about what is the problem. I don't use a receiver. My preamp is analogue only as sound quality of the main Blue Ray player (Oppo BDP-83SE) is most important to me. It uses one of my preamp's analogue MCH inputs as well as one of the 2 channel inputs for music. I was hoping to use the EDGE with my external DAC to bring in everything else such as cable, spare DVD player and even a VCR. The DAC plugs into another analogue MCH input on the preamp. This would greatly simplify A/V switching and cabling for both the preamp and the projector. I also don't want to mess around with multiple preamps; I've been there too with a Theta Casablanca and an analogue 2 channel preamp for audio. I really don't think the problem is the CLUX, I think it's the EDGE. Now hearing some people having audio dropouts with v.1.5 makes me concerned as I went through this with the first HD pre/pro that I tried.


Sam


----------



## Smarty-pants

I'm willing to give v1.5b fw a try and see how it goes.

However, not until * THIS * arrives from Monoprice.

I hate having to unhook everything from the unit and drag it over to the PC to do the update.

My office is close enough to the theater that this cable should work.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18682166
> 
> 
> I'm willing to give v1.5b fw a try and see how it goes.
> 
> However, not until * THIS * arrives from Monoprice.
> 
> I hate having to unhook everything from the unit and drag it over to the PC to do the update.
> 
> My office is close enough to the theater that this cable should work.



How do you reach the reset button?


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/18682361
> 
> 
> How do you reach the reset button?



paperclip or toothpick?


those are what I've used.


----------



## Blacklac

Stylus works well too.










Just to talk about the drop-out issue that was brought up, above. I also get tiny audio drop outs and I have a very basic system. Cable box to the Edge, to the receiver and than TV. They seem to basically disappear when I switched all my sources to LPCM (both my cable box and Bluray player). I could not watch a Bluray without awful drop-outs if I bitstreamed from the player.


----------



## seabream




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/18684370
> 
> 
> Stylus works well too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to talk about the drop-out issue that was brought up, above. I also get tiny audio drop outs and I have a very basic system. Cable box to the Edge, to the receiver and than TV. They seem to basically disappear when I switched all my sources to LPCM (both my cable box and Bluray player). I could not watch a Bluray without awful drop-outs if I bitstreamed from the player.



I assume you are using HDMI Audio to an AVR? Does the drop-out happen with DD5.1 or HD audio formats (True HD, DTS MA HD) as well?


----------



## seabream

May be useful to some folks considering an EDGE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAtU65Xkb9s


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/18683253
> 
> 
> paperclip or toothpick?
> 
> 
> those are what I've used.



I mean, if the USB cable should avoid you pulling out the unit from the shelf, you still need to do it, wont you.....?


Post Note:

OK, by reading this post again I see that it was moving the unit to the PC location that was the problem, rather than having access to the rear.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/18684643
> 
> 
> OK, by reading this post again I see that it was moving the unit to the PC location that was the problem, rather than having access to the rear.



That is correct sir!









Don't want to move it if I don't have to.

As modern as this unit is, I'm really surprised that they didn't incorporate a method using an ethernet connection,

or at the very least, using a USB flash drive.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18684679
> 
> 
> That is correct sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to move it if I don't have to.
> 
> As modern as this unit is, I'm really surprised that they didn't incorporate a method using an ethernet connection,
> 
> or at the very least, using a USB flash drive.



I love this unit but I strongly agree with you. What a pain in the @$$ to bring a laptop over to the back of my equipment rack for every update.


----------



## Murilo

If anyone can comment here. Has anyone compared the dvdo edge game mode scaling vs the xbox 360 internal scaling? Which is quicker? Same with a ps3?


Would love to hear some comments if anyone has compared?


Im thinking its probably better for the 360 to output 1080p (resolution of my display) since not all games are 720 exactly. And then you would get double scaling (scaling the 360 to 720) then letting the edge scale it to 1080. Still i would love to know if the edge scales quicker or faster in game mode then the internal 360 scaler. Or ps3 games that can also scale to 360.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/18684686
> 
> 
> I love this unit but I strongly agree with you. What a pain in the @$$ to bring a laptop over to the back of my equipment rack for every update.



Download the file to a USB flashdrive and carry that over to your Edge. I was amazed to pick up a ting folding 4Gb PNP thumb drive for $11 at Walmart. It's a lot easier than lugging the laptop over and it works just fine....


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18685463
> 
> 
> Download the file to a USB flashdrive and carry that over to your Edge. I was amazed to pick up a ting folding 4Gb PNP thumb drive for $11 at Walmart. It's a lot easier than lugging the laptop over and it works just fine....



Good suggestion but (ignorance revealed) how do you delete existing file from Edge and load new file?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18685463
> 
> 
> Download the file to a USB flashdrive and carry that over to your Edge. I was amazed to pick up a ting folding 4Gb PNP thumb drive for $11 at Walmart. It's a lot easier than lugging the laptop over and it works just fine....



How do you do that? I thought you needed a Windows machine so you could delete the old file and drag on the new one. I thought that it didn't work like other machines, ie; Samsung BD player.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/18685894
> 
> 
> How do you do that? I thought you needed a Windows machine so you could delete the old file and drag on the new one. I thought that it didn't work like other machines, ie; Samsung BD player.



Whew! At least I am not the only one confused


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18682055
> 
> 
> No, I have a typical configuration (DirecTV HR21 -> EDGE -(HDMI Audio)-> Onkyo AVR) and I regularly experience audio drop outs.



I've also heard Onkyo has HDMI problems with other devices like some Panasonic HDTVs... I'm by no means a DVDO fanboy, just trying to get the various problems sorted out properly-- I just wonder if this is another example of equipment not playing nicely with Onkyo gear?


Is there anyone with a non-Onkyo receiver that's having problems with the Edge?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SamKVA* /forum/post/18682109
> 
> 
> I don't really think the solution to my problem is the Gefen device but it does make me think more about what is the problem. I don't use a receiver. My preamp is analogue only as sound quality of the main Blue Ray player (Oppo BDP-83SE) is most important to me. It uses one of my preamp's analogue MCH inputs as well as one of the 2 channel inputs for music. I was hoping to use the EDGE with my external DAC to bring in everything else such as cable, spare DVD player and even a VCR. The DAC plugs into another analogue MCH input on the preamp. This would greatly simplify A/V switching and cabling for both the preamp and the projector. I also don't want to mess around with multiple preamps; I've been there too with a Theta Casablanca and an analogue 2 channel preamp for audio. I really don't think the problem is the CLUX, I think it's the EDGE. Now hearing some people having audio dropouts with v.1.5 makes me concerned as I went through this with the first HD pre/pro that I tried.



Cool-- it's obvious you've thought this through quite a bit ... good to know, and good luck!


..dane


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/18685955
> 
> 
> Whew! At least I am not the only one confused



Sorry, I am the one who is confused. I thought I updated it that way but apparently that does not work. Brain dead I guess. Too many USB ports to cope with....


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/18685463
> 
> 
> Download the file to a USB flashdrive and carry that over to your Edge. I was amazed to pick up a ting folding 4Gb PNP thumb drive for $11 at Walmart. It's a lot easier than lugging the laptop over and it works just fine....




I've got a few flash drives but I think I'll need a new cable. Could you please explain the process as I don't understand how it works?


Edit: Oh well.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/18687064
> 
> 
> I've got a few flash drives but I think I'll need a new cable. Could you please explain the process as I don't understand how it works?


 http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed..._agreement.php


----------



## SamKVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18686714
> 
> 
> I've also heard Onkyo has HDMI problems with other devices like some Panasonic HDTVs... I'm by no means a DVDO fanboy, just trying to get the various problems sorted out properly-- I just wonder if this is another example of equipment not playing nicely with Onkyo gear?
> 
> 
> Is there anyone with a non-Onkyo receiver that's having problems with the Edge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool-- it's obvious you've thought this through quite a bit ... good to know, and good luck!
> 
> 
> ..dane



I'm very curious about this as well as there are complaints about a few of the more popular new HD receivers and pre/pros having HDMI issues.


Thanks for the compliment on thinking it through but a lot of it has been trial and error. Unfortunately, I've also tried (in error) some fairly expensive stuff that is now back in the box, not returnable and not being used. The place I bought my EDGE from was wonderful but I can't say the same for all.


Sam


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18687070
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed..._agreement.php



Thanks Dave, I understand the normal upgrade process, done it a few times without problems. It was this new flash drive technique I was having trouble wrapping my head around.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/18687102
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave, I understand the normal upgrade process, done it a few times without problems. It was this new flash drive technique I was having trouble wrapping my head around.



There's no such thing. He was mistaken.


----------



## TKNice

Question guys...


I was reading an article over at high def digest on Avatar and he was talking about scaling the 1.78:1 bluray to 2.20:1 for the best viewing experience. I do have an anamorphic lens, but I generally use the preset modes to stretch the image vertically for 2.35:1 content. Is there a way in the Edge to control exactly how the image is displayed? Maybe something using under/overscan without loosing part of the image?


Sorry for the noob question.


-TK


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/18691169
> 
> 
> Question guys...
> 
> 
> I was reading an article over at high def digest on Avatar and he was talking about scaling the 1.78:1 bluray to 2.20:1 for the best viewing experience. I do have an anamorphic lens, but I generally use the preset modes to stretch the image vertically for 2.35:1 content. Is there a way in the Edge to control exactly how the image is displayed? Maybe something using under/overscan without loosing part of the image?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the noob question.
> 
> 
> -TK



You can not display a picture with an OAR of 1.78:1 onto a 2.20:1 screen without...


a)distorting the picture which results in making the picture look squished vertically

-or-

b)zooming the picture which results in loosing parts of the image


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18691309
> 
> 
> You can not display a picture with an OAR of 1.78:1 onto a 2.20:1 screen without...
> 
> 
> a)distorting the picture which results in making the picture look squished vertically
> 
> -or-
> 
> b)zooming the picture which results in loosing parts of the image



Right, I know Smarty, but this guy is saying you can actually make avatar look better when displayed at 2.20:1. I guess this would fall into your "a" scenario.


Can the Edge do this?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18691309
> 
> 
> You can not display a picture with an OAR of 1.78:1 onto a 2.20:1 screen without...
> 
> 
> a)distorting the picture which results in making the picture look squished vertically
> 
> -or-
> 
> b)zooming the picture which results in loosing parts of the image





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/18692250
> 
> 
> Right, I know Smarty, but this guy is saying you can actually make avatar look better when displayed at 2.20:1. I guess this would fall into your "a" scenario.
> 
> 
> Can the Edge do this?



Wouldn't b) be preferable? Losing parts would be what you want. Don't you want to crop the bottoms of the 1.78:1 image to achieve 2.20:1?


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TKNice* /forum/post/18692250
> 
> 
> Right, I know Smarty, but this guy is saying you can actually make avatar look better when displayed at 2.20:1. I guess this would fall into your "a" scenario.
> 
> 
> Can the Edge do this?



I don't think it's possible to do with the Edge alone.


However, if you were to display the 1.78:1 pic inside of your Cinemascope screen (with black bars on the sides), then use your lens with that, you will squeeze/stretch the full pic into a Cinemascope frame.

This of course will make everything look squished.


With the other scenario, you would have to zoom out the pic using the zoom on your projector until the pic fills the Cinemascope screen from side to side.

This will have the image cut off on the top, bottom, or both depending on how you have the image shift set up.


----------



## Joe741

Has anyone else noticed their Edge seems to be running cooler? Last update, maybe?


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17317502
> 
> 
> WTF? Mine is acting in a similar manner all of a sudden. I just updated the FW. At first pressing the reset on the back worked but not any more. I am going to try unplugging it but come on... For this price this BS should not be happening. What if a normal consumer had this unit without the ability to troubleshoot all this crap?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/17317894
> 
> 
> I hate to say it guys but......mine too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/17348228
> 
> 
> I had mine exchanged today. Hopefully the new one works longer.



What the hell, mine is bricked again. Constant red light. I am going to try to revive it long enough to swap FW.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe741* /forum/post/18697950
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed their Edge seems to be running cooler? Last update, maybe?



Yeah, it is really cool. Like it is dead.


----------



## Gary J

It really sounds like one is better off spending money on making all their sources HD rather than on this device.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

Luckily after unplugging and plugging it back in again, I was able to connect for a FW update. I was running 1.3 problem free until it bricked. I just put 1.5 on and it seems to work again. I hope this is not a hardware issue like last time. Wierd...


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18706638
> 
> 
> It really sounds like one is better off spending money on making all their sources HD rather than on this device.



Despite my issues so far I love this unit. And when I contacted DVDO they were great. The London Drugs store I purchased it at swapped the first unit out no problem.


It would be nice if it was a little (or a lot) more care-free though...


----------



## Smarty-pants

What does "care-free" mean?


I have had a few minor issues with my Edge that I've had for several months now, but overall it is a great unit.

If I'm going to complain, it would be that I think Anchor Bay should put a bit more emphasis on fixing existing problems before putting effort into adding new features.

Overall though, like I said, I am mostly satisfied with it, especially with the less_than_50%_of_msrp that I paid for it.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

Plus, I have a tonne of standard definition movies. It would cost a lot to replace and some isn't out on DVD or high-def yet (if ever).


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18706924
> 
> 
> What does "care-free" mean?
> 
> 
> I have had a few minor issues with my Edge that I've had for several months now, but overall it is a great unit.
> 
> If I'm going to complain, it would be that I think Anchor Bay should put a bit more emphasis on fixing existing problems before putting effort into adding new features.
> 
> Overall though, like I said, I am mostly satisfied with it, especially with the less_than_50%_of_msrp that I paid for it.



It means not having to carry over a laptop to update FW, rather than having an ethernet port. It measn bot having to fiddle for 3 days and then bring in my original unit for exchange. It also means not having to stress out that hours before the Stanley Cup Finals my unit has apparently bricked and it unresponsive (luckily I was able to changed the FW and it back up and running).


But, like I said, I love this unit and DVDO has been very good about any issues.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/18706943
> 
> 
> It means not having to carry over a laptop to update FW, rather than having an ethernet port. It measn bot having to fiddle for 3 days and then bring in my original unit for exchange. It also means not having to stress out that hours before the Stanley Cup Finals my unit has apparently bricked and it unresponsive (luckily I was able to changed the FW and it back up and running).
> 
> 
> But, like I said, I love this unit and DVDO has been very good about any issues.



Unfortunately updating the firmware is kind of a pain, I agree.

BUT: It could be worse. Not NEARLY as frustrating and painful as updating my Onkyo 5-series avr fw last year. That was a nightmare.


It seems your unit may be problematic or something.

Of course it's not really bricked though since it's restorable, but that's nitpicking.

I actually bought my unit used, and I was very concerned right after I got it, because it would freeze up at times.

I would be in the middle of configuring the settings menu and it would become unresponsive.

Had to pull the power plug each time, then after that it would be ok for a while.

At some point though, it just stopped doing it. Perhaps after I upgraded to experimental fw, not sure, but it hasn't done it for a long time.


I have yet to load 1.5b though. Maybe later tonight.


Yes, a little more "care-free" would be better. Considering how feature packed it is, and how great performing the core features are, it really is worth buying.


If I were you, I would contact AB about your unit getting temporarily bricked.

If it's related to the new fw, they will certainly want to be aware of it.


----------



## mark143

Dave,


1.5B firmware? How did you manage to get this? DVDo site only mentions 1.5


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark143* /forum/post/18708026
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> 1.5B firmware? How did you manage to get this? DVDo site only mentions 1.5



1.5 beta


----------



## tdamocles

I use netflix with a Roku box and anime (like Appleseed) seems to judder constantly. Anime seems to judder like crazy when I find some to watch on the Roku. Is there a setting that I'm missing?


----------



## jon raines

since installing firmware 1.5 i keep getting random aspect ratio changes is this a new bug or a settings overlook

your thoughts jonathan


----------



## Davenlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark143* /forum/post/18708026
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> 1.5B firmware? How did you manage to get this? DVDo site only mentions 1.5



Beta?.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jon raines* /forum/post/18711990
> 
> 
> since installing firmware 1.5 i keep getting random aspect ratio changes is this a new bug or a settings overlook
> 
> your thoughts jonathan



What do you mean by "random"?

If watching a show or movie, does it change right in the middle of the feature?


If you set the AUTO ASPECT RATIO DETECTION to on, it may change ratios when the actual content changes ratios.

Like IE: At the beginning of a dvd/blu-ray, when all the previews and warning screens come on. One preview may be in 16:9, then an FBI warning screen will be in 4:3, and the aspect ratio will change.


It should not be changing right in the middle of a show or movie though.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark143* /forum/post/18708026
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> 1.5B firmware? How did you manage to get this? DVDo site only mentions 1.5





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18708874
> 
> 
> 1.5 beta





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davenlr* /forum/post/18712148
> 
> 
> Beta?.



Yes... B=beta


----------



## jon raines

it was a settings overlook thamks for your help


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18712201
> 
> 
> Yes... B=beta



I think the confusion is that the Edge's web page only lists v1.5, not v1.5beta, and you seem to have v1.5beta. So I think people have two followup questions-- 1) is your v1.5beta newer than the released v1.5, and if so, 2) how did you get it? A third would probably then also be 3) what is different between v1.5 and v1.5beta?


cheers,

..dane


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18712745
> 
> 
> I think the confusion is that the Edge's web page only lists v1.5, not v1.5beta, and you seem to have v1.5beta. So I think people have two followup questions-- 1) is your v1.5beta newer than the released v1.5, and if so, 2) how did you get it? A third would probably then also be 3) what is different between v1.5 and v1.5beta?
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



What is on the DVDO website (at least when I downloaded it) is v1.50 build 1.27. To get that info.. press info and 'arrow down' to the last page.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18712745
> 
> 
> I think the confusion is that the Edge's web page only lists v1.5, not v1.5beta, and you seem to have v1.5beta. So I think people have two followup questions-- 1) is your v1.5beta newer than the released v1.5, and if so, 2) how did you get it? A third would probably then also be 3) what is different between v1.5 and v1.5beta?
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/18713001
> 
> 
> What is on the DVDO website (at least when I downloaded it) is v1.50 build 1.27. To get that info.. press info and 'arrow down' to the last page.



Sorry for all the confusion... but, at the top of THIS PAGE , it reads...
*Firmware v1.5 (beta)

Release date: May 20, 2010

* Don't know why in one place it would say "beta", but in another place not, but I'm pretty sure they are both the same firmware revision.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18712745
> 
> 
> I think the confusion is that the Edge's web page only lists v1.5, not v1.5beta, and you seem to have v1.5beta. So I think people have two followup questions-- 1) is your v1.5beta newer than the released v1.5, and if so, 2) how did you get it? A third would probably then also be 3) what is different between v1.5 and v1.5beta?
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



Here's a cut and paste:


Firmware v1.5 (beta)

Release date: May 20, 2010


From:

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/dvdo_ed...mware_v1.1.php


----------



## Rumble Devo

Hello Guys and Gals.


I am hoping to get the inputs from the owners of the DVDO Edge. I am interested in the prospects of purchasing a External Video Processor mainly for the improvements in picture quality.


My Current Equipment

Denon 3808CI

Samsung 61A750 (LED DLP TV)

Samsung BDP-1500 Blu-Ray Player

Verizon FIOS HD (Cable Service)

XBOX 360 (HDMI)

Nintendo Wii


I run everything HDMI into my receiver and then out to my television.


My questions is, how much of an improvement will I see running my signals through the DVDO Edge? I mean, I have HD signals coming from the FIOS Blu-Ray and XBOX, what will the edge do to improve these signals?


Is there a substantial improvement when play a Blu-Ray Disc?


Does anyone with an XBOX use the DVDO Game mode and if so does it successfully eliminate the delay?



Sorry if these questions have been answered before.

Thank for your responses


----------



## Gary J

Waste of money trying to improve HD sources.


----------



## subiefast

It seems to deinterlace my 1080i sources pretty well. If you want to get rid of game lag, using the edge is just going to make it worse.


----------



## Rumble Devo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18721108
> 
> 
> Waste of money trying to improve HD sources.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subiefast* /forum/post/18721141
> 
> 
> It seems to deinterlace my 1080i sources pretty well. If you want to get rid of game lag, using the edge is just going to make it worse.




Thanks Gentleman.


That's kinda what I thought. Ill just stick with my HD sources.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Had my DVDO Edge for a year now, this problem just started. It does not seem to want to go into sleep mode. I have sleep mode on (and auto wake up off) but when I turn off a game console/HTPC/cable box, I get a blue screen for a few minutes, then a black screen that says HDMI 1 (which is what the Panasonic TV says when there's no signal) then a blue screen again. The blue screen is the DVDO Edge. It keeps popping up meaning it is not letting my TV do its own auto shut down.


I never used to have this problem. My HTPC would turn off after a video file stopped playing, which would turn my DVDO Edge off, which would then after a few minutes of no signal, turn off my TV. Now the DVDO Edge never turns off thus my TV never does and I can't freaking sleep at night with a 50" blue screen illuminating my room










If anyone has any pointers I'd appreciate it (already tried other sources/inputs/updated the firmware).


Just for additional info if it helps, if I press the red power button on my DVDO Edge remote, it does the same thing. Black screen like it's supposed to but only for like 5 seconds, then blue screen telling me what input it's on.


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/18726871
> 
> 
> Had my DVDO Edge for a year now, this problem just started. It does not seem to want to go into sleep mode. I have sleep mode on (and auto wake up off) but when I turn off a game console/HTPC/cable box, I get a blue screen for a few minutes, then a black screen that says HDMI 1 (which is what the Panasonic TV says when there's no signal) then a blue screen again. The blue screen is the DVDO Edge. It keeps popping up meaning it is not letting my TV do its own auto shut down.
> 
> 
> I never used to have this problem. My HTPC would turn off after a video file stopped playing, which would turn my DVDO Edge off, which would then after a few minutes of no signal, turn off my TV. Now the DVDO Edge never turns off thus my TV never does and I can't freaking sleep at night with a 50" blue screen illuminating my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any pointers I'd appreciate it (already tried other sources/inputs/updated the firmware).



I have a similar issue with my DVDO Edge and I think it is my Motorola HD box that keeps it awake.


----------



## Tristan944

Alright guys I need some help! I just got my Edge today and have it hooked up to a PS3 Slim. The problem is the picture looks very different now and I cant find a good configuration for the Brightness, Contrast, etc. I have a Samsung UN55B6000. Do I need to make some adjustments on the tv and on the Edge? Can anyone give me their Edge/UN55B6000 settings? Or just their Edge settings?


----------



## detroit1

always make sure the edge is set to output the native resolution of the tv it is connected to; that is the first thing to do to get the picture right


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedi.master.dre* /forum/post/18726890
> 
> 
> I have a similar issue with my DVDO Edge and I think it is my Motorola HD box that keeps it awake.



Hm, not sure it's that because this problem is fairly new; also I have auto turn on set to off, and why would a box on a separate input impact a completely different HDMI port?


----------



## Davenlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumble Devo* /forum/post/18721312
> 
> 
> Thanks Gentleman.
> 
> 
> That's kinda what I thought. Ill just stick with my HD sources.



On thing it does do well in the HD realm, is improve the PQ of a 720p sports channel to be almost indistinguishable from 1080i channels.


----------



## Anthony A.

i personally have been on the fence for the last 5 yrs. determining if a vp would make any difference. now that i own a few, i can say without a doubt that the picture is better in every way. especially for cable boxes, i found HD channels to have improved immensely. i now have a vp in every room with a tv.


----------



## veekay

Nice - they added the feature to disable standby when using optical output only. I had mentioned that a few months ago to them so maybe others wanted it too


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony A.* /forum/post/18730964
> 
> 
> i personally have been on the fence for the last 5 yrs. determining if a vp would make any difference. now that i own a few, i can say without a doubt that the picture is better in every way. especially for cable boxes, i found HD channels to have improved immensely. i now have a vp in every room with a tv.



I haven't really noticed a great deal of a difference with my HD sources but I swear that it has helped SD sources. SD sources are grainy and non appealing without any VP. I just recently bought an Onkyo Tsx-nr3007 and figured that I would use it's scaling capabilities and get rid of the VP. Since my comcast box now will display native resolution of every different channel I figured that this feature would be useful. Well, the Onkyo does not remember settings for SD or HD and will only display one resolution at a time (FULL or normal). I have to make the comcast box upscale SD to 1080i and set the Onkyo to FULL and that sometimes looks like arse. If I set the Onkyo to normal it will squish SD. The Edge remembers SD or HD and will pillarbar it or not. On top of this, I have a 2006 Mitsu DLP and it overscans by about 4% and with the Edge I can underscan it by 4%.


----------



## Blacklac

Firmware 1.5 seems to have fixed my dropouts, anyone else? I was able to set my Bluray player to Bitstream and cable box to pass through and I have yet to notice a single dropout. Before I had to send everything PCM to avoid them. (Side note, with PCM being the signal, if I changed sources I would get a loud shreak. Not sure if that was from this VP or my AVR, Denon 1909.)


----------



## rwestley

It seems that the dropout issues are fixed with firmware 1.5. I have played several films with no problems. I also like the new additions to the firmware.


----------



## billmcf

I seem to have more dropouts. My ReplayTV DVR drops out for a quarter second every minute or two. There were no dropouts with V1.4. The display on my A/V receiver shows the Dolby Digital signal disappearing during each dropout. The audio is connected like this: ReplayTV -> optical -> Edge -> optical -> Denon receiver.


I also continue to have problems with my Dish DTVPal DVR. The audio sometimes stop working when trick play (skip forward/back, REW, FF) is used. Most of the time, I can fix it by re-selecting the A/V receiver's input, but sometimes I have to power cycle everything. This happens several times per hour and only when the DVR is connected to the Edge. The audio is connected like this: DTVPal -> HDMI -> Edge -> optical -> Denon receiver.


----------



## Tristan944

I dont like what the Edge does to my game play with the PS3. Is there a way to deactivate the processing and just have the Edge pass the signal along to the tv? I know there is that game mode thing, but it didnt seem to change problem I was having with the game.


----------



## Arok9

I have a problem with my Edge: After it goes into Standby (red light goes out), I need to wait at least 5 minutes till I can power it on again. If I try it earlier, the EDGE seems to completely freeze. Doesn't react to remote input, only the red light is on.


I tried different software versions but couldn't fix it. The problem also exists, when I disconnect everything from the Edge.


Is this a known problem?


----------



## Davenlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmcf* /forum/post/18762676
> 
> 
> I seem to have more dropouts. My ReplayTV DVR drops out for a quarter second every minute or two. There were no dropouts with V1.4. The display on my A/V receiver shows the Dolby Digital signal disappearing during each dropout. The audio is connected like this: ReplayTV -> optical -> Edge -> optical -> Denon receiver.
> 
> 
> I also continue to have problems with my Dish DTVPal DVR. The audio sometimes stop working when trick play (skip forward/back, REW, FF) is used. Most of the time, I can fix it by re-selecting the A/V receiver's input, but sometimes I have to power cycle everything. This happens several times per hour and only when the DVR is connected to the Edge. The audio is connected like this: DTVPal -> HDMI -> Edge -> optical -> Denon receiver.



I also have this issue with my Denon AVR. DVDO emailed me to have me test setting the audio delay to -50ms to see if that cleared up the problem, which it mostly did. I havent heard back from them, so Im guessing they are now aware of the issue, and will hopefully fix it. I really needed the HDCP disable mode of 1.5 as my DirecTv receiver was taking over 2 seconds to negotiate HDCP even on non-HDCP channels, so Im sticking it out for now. Try setting the audio delay to the largest negative value you can, and see if that clears up your dropouts as well.


----------



## JoshA

Adjusting the audio delay so that there is no delay (putting the slider bar all the way at the bottom) did nothing to correct my audio dropouts. I even had some dropouts with my Oppo BD player which I have never had.


----------



## kentank

I watch a lot of standard definition programing. Cnet gives Samsung plasmas the best marks for SD. Would a video processor like the DVDO Edge bring the Panasonic's standard definition performance up to or perhaps better than that of the Samsung's?


----------



## Gary J

If you mean TV SD programming it actually made it worse on my Panasonic plasma. I am told my plasma has pretty good video processing and the Edge does not play well with it.


----------



## kentank

I meant Directv sd programing. I'm considering a Panasonic G20/25 or VT20/25 sometime between November and superbowl time. I also wonder if processing 1080p/24 sources is

in the realm of the Edge's functions.


----------



## Gary J

Same overly compressed SD.


1080p doesn't need any processing.


Sweet spot for the Edge is SD DVD.


----------



## kentank

Thank you Gary. I have an old Sony KV34HS510 34"crt. When my 27" Zenith crt died, I purchased a 46" Toshiba RPTV from Best Buy and panicked at the compression artifacts because I'd never seen them before. After 2 days I could'nt stand any more and returned it and paid $500 more for the smaller Sony. That was 2004 and it's still a great tv, but it's time to move up to a 58 or 65". I realize now big blobs of compression are here to stay.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kentank* /forum/post/18767984
> 
> 
> Thank you Gary. I have an old Sony KV34HS510 34"crt. When my 27" Zenith crt died, I purchased a 46" Toshiba RPTV from Best Buy and panicked at the compression artifacts because I'd never seen them before. After 2 days I could'nt stand any more and returned it and paid $500 more for the smaller Sony. That was 2004 and it's still a great tv, but it's time to move up to a 58 or 65". I realize now big blobs of compression are here to stay.



As they say, garbage in = garbage out.

No processor is going to work miracles with video that is compressed beyond the limits of reasonable acceptance.


If you have a tv with good scaling/deinterlacing, then you may be ok without an external processor like the Edge, but the processing from the Edge should still look better.

I don't see how the Edge could make the pic look worse, unless you are using something like a $5000+ display with better processing.


I use an Edge with 2 different displays. One a 46"1080p Z-series, and the other an Epson 720p/1080i projector with an 8 ft wide screen.

The Edge makes all my programming look wonderful, with 'source direct' from my players and TW STB.


My advice these days to anyone looking for the best setup for on_screen PQ, is to buy the best panel you can for the money you have. Don't worry about the scaling within, and with that in mind, you can usually still get a great display for reasonable cost.

Then, add an external video processor like the DVDO Edge to it and you have the best of both worlds.

Depending on how big you want to go on screen size, something like a very nice 50" display + DVDO Edge can be had for well under $2000.

Many others spend twice that much to get it all in just the display.

Research and diligence can save dollars and produce very satisfying results in the end.


----------



## Tristan944

Hey guys Ive come across a problem with my Edge. I have it connected to a PS3 (sending DVD signal in 480p) and a Samsung UN55B6000. I'm noticing some serious static during DVD playback. It doesn't happen all the time, but more often than not, especially in darker areas. Any ideas of how to fix this? On the Edge, I turned the Brightness down and it seemed to help, but I can only decrease the Brightness so far before the screen is too dark.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18768183
> 
> 
> I don't see how the Edge could make the pic look worse, unless you are using something like a $5000+ display with better processing.



By altering a signal and sending it to a display that already has good processing that can not be turned off. Cost has little to do with it. Good scaling and de-interlacing are in commodity chips these days. Anchor Bay is more in the chip business now. If you want to pay for a box around it with more bells and whistles they will take that business too. As people go towards all HD sources that business will decline. Just my prediction, of course.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18768183
> 
> 
> 
> My advice these days to anyone looking for the best setup for on_screen PQ, is to buy the best panel you can for the money you have. Don't worry about the scaling within, and with that in mind, you can usually still get a great display for reasonable cost.
> 
> Then, add an external video processor like the DVDO Edge to it and you have the best of both worlds.



My advice these days is to try an Edge only on an audition basis.


----------



## subiefast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18769140
> 
> 
> By altering a signal and sending it to a display that already has good processing that can not be turned off. Cost has little to do with it. Good scaling and de-interlacing are in commodity chips these days. Anchor Bay is more in the chip business now. If you want to pay for a box around it with more bells and whistles they will take that business too. As people go towards all HD sources that business will decline. Just my prediction, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice these days is to try an Edge only on an audition basis.




Your display isn't going to deinterlace anything after its already been deinterlaced by the edge. It's also not going to upscale something that has already been upscaled. I don't really see how a normal display is going to do a better job.


----------



## Gary J

The altered signal from the Edge was being further video processed by the display to detrimental results. This was much discussed in the Edge beta forum. I have little idea what video processing the Panasonic plasma does but when the Edge was taken out of the loop the better broadcast TV SD picture quality was restored.


----------



## Davenlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kentank* /forum/post/18767793
> 
> 
> I meant Directv sd programing. I'm considering a Panasonic G20/25 or VT20/25 sometime between November and superbowl time. I also wonder if processing 1080p/24 sources is
> 
> in the realm of the Edge's functions.



It improves my DirecTv SD (I have a 60hz Sharp Aquos). Not HD, by any means, but it does great at taking letterboxed movies from Chiller and zooming them to 16:9, with sharpening and edge enhancement.


It also allows my DirecTv DVR to play those 1080p/24 movies to my Sharp, which does not have 1080p/24 capability. The Edge outputs the 1080p/24 at 1080p/60.


----------



## ashwinbrao




Gary J said:


> By altering a signal and sending it to a display that already has good processing that can not be turned off. Cost has little to do with it. Good scaling and de-interlacing are in commodity chips these days. Anchor Bay is more in the chip business now. If you want to pay for a box around it with more bells and whistles they will take that business too. As people go towards all HD sources that business will decline. Just my prediction, of course. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hardware is only one part of the scaler/deinterlacer. Quite often, its the software implementation that will determine the performance of the scaler. IMHO, this difference in software implementation can make the inbuilt scaling of a display look better or worse than that of a VP having the same hardware.
> 
> 
> I still recommend that people buying a 50 + inch tv invest the additional 500-600 bucks to buy a good vp


----------



## Gary J

You could be right but does it matter if it looks worse?


I still recommend only trying a VP that can be returned. Even then only if you watch a lot of sources that _may_ benefit, like SD DVD. Otherwise, get a cheap HDMI switcher.


----------



## Tristan944

Please guys I really need your help. I'm seeing a lot of static while watching movies. I can't figure out how to get rid of it. Any ideas? This only happens when using the Edge. I'm going to have to return it if I can't get it to stop.


----------



## DonoMan

Hey guys, my Edge has developed a high pitched whining noise. It happens when the Edge is plugged in at all - even on standby. It comes directly from the Edge. It sounds like some sort of coil whine - like what old CRTs can do. It's very distracting. Has anyone else had this problem?


I bought it a bit over a year ago from OneCall, but I used a credit card that doubles warranties up to a year, so I think I'm going to need to figure out how to use that benefit of the card.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tristan944* /forum/post/18778172
> 
> 
> Please guys I really need your help. I'm seeing a lot of static while watching movies. I can't figure out how to get rid of it. Any ideas? This only happens when using the Edge. I'm going to have to return it if I can't get it to stop.



This is going to seem really silly, but... try reseating your HDMI cable on both ends. Mine was apparently pluggend in on both ends, but I was getting peroidic periods of digital snow. I just reseated them and the problem went away. It may work for you, too.


----------



## Tristan944




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/18778759
> 
> 
> This is going to seem really silly, but... try reseating your HDMI cable on both ends. Mine was apparently pluggend in on both ends, but I was getting peroidic periods of digital snow. I just reseated them and the problem went away. It may work for you, too.



Thank you for the suggestion. I tried it and unfortunately it didnt solve the problem. I tried reconnecting and swapping hdmi cables which didnt help either. Ive noticed that this snow/static effect is worse on some movies than on others. If I cant figure it out, I will probably return this and get the Oppo BDP-83


----------



## Tristan944

Someone said power cycling helped with their snow problem. How do you power cycle the Edge?


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18773113
> 
> 
> You could be right but does it matter if it looks worse?
> 
> 
> I still recommend only trying a VP that can be returned. Even then only if you watch a lot of sources that _may_ benefit, like SD DVD. Otherwise, get a cheap HDMI switcher.



Good grief, the CMS alone is worth the price of admission. What you see in the public beta is not all the Duo will be when the software is done. Pixel processing alone is not what this VP is all about.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/18780570
> 
> 
> Good grief, the CMS alone is worth the price of admission. What you see in the public beta is not all the Duo will be when the software is done. Pixel processing alone is not what this VP is all about.



I do not disagree with your opinion however this is the Edge thread


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/18780570
> 
> 
> Good grief, the CMS alone is worth the price of admission. What you see in the public beta is not all the Duo will be when the software is done. Pixel processing alone is not what this VP is all about.



Plenty of good color correction built into displays and projectors these days too. But first see if you can figure out what thread you're in.


----------



## Tristan944

I called Anchor Bay tech support and he said my static/snow problem is a "board" problem with my unit, I guess circuit board. So I returned it and got an Oppo BDP-83 instead.


----------



## audiodane

Finally have an secondhand Edge (craigslist) on the way... The seller said it currently has firmware v1.1 on it... Goinig to DVDO's website I see up to 1.5 (beta) is currently offered, with version 1.2.3 being what looks to be a pretty important "reliability enhancement" update. But I've also read about what looks to be a growing number of problems with various people's configurations.










Should I upgrade?


To what?


Can it be "downgraded" later?


thanks,

..dane


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18783101
> 
> 
> Finally have an secondhand Edge (craigslist) on the way... The seller said it currently has firmware v1.1 on it... Goinig to DVDO's website I see up to 1.5 (beta) is currently offered, with version 1.2.3 being what looks to be a pretty important "reliability enhancement" update. But I've also read about what looks to be a growing number of problems with various people's configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I upgrade?
> 
> 
> To what?
> 
> 
> Can it be "downgraded" later?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane



Yes, you can downgrade/retrograde to older/different fw at any time.

My suggestion would be to load the very latest fw that just came out a few weeks ago.

If you have any problems that can not be resolved, then contact AB tech support and let them know what is happening.

They can then suggest a different fw to use if necessary.


----------



## audiodane

will do. thanks Dave.


----------



## shoopdopp

Is there a list somewhere compiling all of the Edge's options that become grayed out or unavailable when Game Mode is activated, or is it just the two Enhancement (Edge and Detail) settings?


----------



## Smarty-pants

Anyone know why can't I ever get Deep Color output to work? It is always grayed out.

The Edge reports Deep Color incoming from the BD player, but output is still grayed out.

TIA


----------



## Gary J

Does your display accept Deep Color? What are your connections? You need to provide details.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18791701
> 
> 
> Does your display accept Deep Color? What are your connections? You need to provide details.



I have a fairly complicated setup, BUT: I have disconnected the rats nest and tried connecting directly to the display that does have deep color capability, and still no go.


The only thing else that is in the chain, is that with the direct connection, I have one of those hdmi->hdmi couplers in the middle of two cables.

This will be replaced with one of the wall plates that is virtually the same thing.

I wouldn't think that the coupler would truncate the DC passthrough would it?

EDIT: Actually there is *2* couplers... one at the point where the hdmi enters the wall and goes up through the wall ceiling, then another one at the point where is comes out of the wall at the display. Like I said though, those two connections will be replaced with HDMI wall plates.

So, essentially the cable between the Edge and the display is 3 cables (all high quality), with 2 couplers connecting the 3 cables.


I do have the wall plates that are not installed yet.

I supposed I could disconnect the couplers and temporarily put the wall plates in their place,

but I really doubt the couplers are the problem.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18791821
> 
> 
> I have a fairly complicated setup, BUT: I have disconnected the rats nest and tried connecting directly to the display that does have deep color capability, and still no go.
> 
> 
> The only thing else that is in the chain, is that with the direct connection, I have one of those hdmi->hdmi couplers in the middle of two cables.
> 
> This will be replaced with one of the wall plates that is virtually the same thing.
> 
> I wouldn't think that the coupler would truncate the DC passthrough would it?



I was unaware of any source material that even _had_ deep color content.. Out of curiosity, do you have deep color content source material? From what I've read, no studio movie BD today has deep color content... (yet? maybe never?)


..dane


----------



## Smarty-pants

Very true Dane, but there are other small reasons for using deep color, like helping reduce rounding errors and such.

Mostly, I'm just concerned with making sure the Edge is working properly.


----------



## Gary J

IIRC Deep Color came with HDMI 1.3 so all connections need to be 1.3 compliant.


It is interpolated (fake) Deep Color. Deep Color is not in Blu-ray and never will be. It is not provided for in the Blu-ray spec. Some cameras have Deep Color.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18791928
> 
> 
> Very true Dane, but there are other small reasons for using deep color, like helping reduce rounding errors and such.
> 
> Mostly, I'm just concerned with making sure the Edge is working properly.



Is there anyway to make a direct connection to your display without the couplers in the chain. Which display do you have?


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/18791985
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to make a direct connection to your display without the couplers in the chain. Which display do you have?



Not really, no. Well, I could take down the tv off the wall and bring it over to the Edge, but that ain't happening today.

I need to pull it down to do some work behind it, so when I'm ready, I may try that.


The display in question a Sony KDL-46Z5100 .

THESE are the wall plates I have (not installed yet).


----------



## Davenlr

Bug in 1.5... When I switch inputs to one using HDMI, and use the zoom button to get rid to the 4:3 data from the top of the screen, the DVDO leave the yellow block on the top right showing the input on the screen, and I cant get rid of it except to switch inputs and go back again.


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davenlr* /forum/post/18765929
> 
> 
> I also have this issue with my Denon AVR. DVDO emailed me to have me test setting the audio delay to -50ms to see if that cleared up the problem, which it mostly did. I havent heard back from them, so Im guessing they are now aware of the issue, and will hopefully fix it... Try setting the audio delay to the largest negative value you can, and see if that clears up your dropouts as well.



Thanks. Tech support asked me to try the same thing. Setting the audio delay to its most negative reduced but didn't eliminate the dropouts. I reported this to tech support and am awaiting their response.


Update 22-Jun-10: Tech support believes my unit has a hardware problem and has asked me to send it in for repair.


----------



## kentank

Has the Edge updated any hardware since 2008 or is Anchor Bay just adding firmware updates to it?


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kentank* /forum/post/18810513
> 
> 
> Has the Edge updated any hardware since 2008 or is Anchor Bay just adding firmware updates to it?



just firmware


----------



## pentatonic42

I read big parts of this thread but my question is simple. I own a KDS-60A2000, an HD-A2, Oppo BDP-80, HD-8350 going through a Denon avr-987 with no processing at all. I don't really watch dvds anymore but was wondering what if any noticable difference in PQ I would gain getting an Edge. Just in general terms. I thank you in advance


----------



## DonoMan

doesn't sound like you need one to me


----------



## Smarty-pants

Ya, from list that is given, there's no real NEED for an Edge to enter that setup.

Now, if you were to want to add dvd playback, and especially if you want your cable/satellite feed to look better, then the Edge could help quite a bit.


----------



## DonoMan

Even with DVD, the BDP-80 would do a good job.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18813605
> 
> 
> Even with DVD, the BDP-80 would do a good job.



Correction, the BDP-80 does a great job.









However, the ABT processing does it better.

The biggest differences will be seen on bigger displays though.

If any given user with a BDP-80 is not using a very large screen,

they will most likely be very satisfied with the scaling/deinterlacing of dvds in the BDP-80.


----------



## pentatonic42

Thanks guys, that's what I thought but just needed to hear it from you. And yes I really love my BDP-80 and think it does quite the job in upscaling, my old player being a PS3. I'm not really a TV watcher and can stand the occasional macroblocking and noise


----------



## DonoMan

Even if noise were bothering you, the Edge wouldn't be the best product for you. ABT-2010 doesn't have very good denoising capabilities - that's one of it's major problems, in my opinion. It has mosquito noise (ringing) reduction which can help but it doesn't deblock or do generic spatial or temporal denoising.


----------



## Smarty-pants

Ughh, I can deal with the noise, but the macroblocking drives me up the wall.

TV viewing is the main reason I bought the edge, among other reasons.

However, lately I've been starting to second guess my setup, because the handshaking between the cable box, tv, and Edge is annoying.

It takes like 5 seconds or more to change the channel.

It doesn't do that without the Edge in the mix.


----------



## DonoMan

HQV and Gennum VXP are both better at denoising (including deblocking) than the ABT-2010 in the Edge. None of them are miracle workers, though, as far as I'm concerned. You could try the Denon video processor that's on clearance at AVS (see sticky post) if you want.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18815665
> 
> 
> HQV and Gennum VXP are both better at denoising (including deblocking) than the ABT-2010 in the Edge. None of them are miracle workers, though, as far as I'm concerned. You could try the Denon video processor that's on clearance at AVS (see sticky post) if you want.



Exactly, nothing is going to work miracles.

As they say, garbage in, garbage out.


I love what the ABT processing does with my sources. It produces a fantastic picture.

It's just the handshaking with my cable STB that is driving me nuts.

Maybe something like a Gennum might be better, but I doubt I will get one for around 3 bones like I did the Edge.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18816088
> 
> 
> Exactly, nothing is going to work miracles.
> 
> As they say, garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> 
> I love what the ABT processing does with my sources. It produces a fantastic picture.
> 
> It's just the handshaking with my cable STB that is driving me nuts.
> 
> Maybe something like a Gennum might be better, but I doubt I will get one for around 3 bones like I did the Edge.



Yea, if I could find something like an Agolith that also takes analog video in and spits hdmi video out with its video processing, I'd be interested in that. The Edge is a GREAT A/V hub, and the video processing is a bonus, but it's really all the A/V switching that is why *I* like it... I'm pleased enough with the picture without the Edge-- but the A/V switching in it (and previously in my VP30) is superb. If I could find just an A/V switch without all the processing for a lot less money, I'd do that (that's just me though)..


cheers,

..dane


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18817361
> 
> 
> If I could find just an A/V switch without all the processing for a lot less money, I'd do that (that's just me though)..



You haven't looked too hard.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18817511
> 
> 
> You haven't looked too hard.



I've looked at Sima, Kramer, Lumagen, Gefen, StarTech, Atlona, Ambrey, and plenty of "no-name" offerings.. I just haven't documented it all here.










I haven't found any that:


1) haven't gotten horrible reviews (Sima)

2) haven't been much _more_ expensive than the DVDO family (Kramer, Lumagen)

3) has AUTO-switching (Gefen, StarTech, Atlona, Ambrey do NOT auto-switch)

4) does _not_ scale/deinterlace (for game systems, the TV does just fine, and in fact the Edge seems to not like 240p very much!)


At this point I could deal with a unit that just:


a) a quality composite->HDMI converter, that

2) leaves the video signal alone (480i in, 480i out); and that

3) embeds the audio into the HDMI chain;

4) even if it's only a single-channel converter.


If you have any suggestions on brands to research, I'd love to hear about them (here or via PM).



thanks,

..dane


----------



## blb1215

Just got an email newletter from DVDO that stated firmware updates were coming for both the edge and duo for hdmi 1.4 3D passthrough. Thought I would pass it along.


barry


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/18826124
> 
> 
> Just got an email newletter from DVDO that stated firmware updates were coming for both the edge and duo for hdmi 1.4 3D passthrough. Thought I would pass it along.
> 
> 
> barry


----------



## audiodane

Got that same notification... While I'm not interested in 3D support, it was nice to get the update.










..dane


----------



## audiodane

In terms of MNR, EE, and DE, what are the best settings for a Series2 (single tuner) generation Tivo? It is a model 540-family model Tivo...


I had plans to upgrade to a TivoHD but the seller changed their mind.







Until I can find another deal that good, at least-- I'd love to hear what people recommend..


thanks!

..dane


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18819345
> 
> 
> 4) does _not_ scale/deinterlace (for game systems, the TV does just fine, and in fact the Edge seems to not like 240p very much!)



One of the draws of the Edge is that it's actually good for 240p. I use a Sega Genesis with RGBS into my Edge. Works perfectly.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18828632
> 
> 
> One of the draws of the Edge is that it's actually good for 240p. I use a Sega Genesis with RGBS into my Edge. Works perfectly.



Sure, but the TV handles it just fine also. (2009 panasonic 50g10) I've got nothing AGAINST the Edge--- I just am happy enough with the TV's processing. As mentioned, I use the Edge (and its predecessor the VP30) for an A/V automatic-switching hub. I haven't found anything remotely close to DVDO's A/V switching capabilities that isn't also a fancy (read: expensive) video processor...


With as great as DVDO's products are -- if they just at a format converter (analog->digital), automatic switching A/V hub and priced it much less, they'd sell them like hotcakes (IMO). Basically take out the fancy video processing engine and slash the price.


Anyway, the only real gripe I have with the Edge is that it only has ONE set of analog audio inputs. That frustrates me a bit.. Other than that, everything it does is just fine. Just not entirely necessary _for me_ is all...










cheers,

..dane


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18829551
> 
> 
> a format converter (analog->digital), automatic switching A/V hub



Why would they do this when so many AVRs already do it?


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18829580
> 
> 
> Why would they do this when so many AVRs already do it?



That is the rub right there.

There are already quite a few HDMI switch boxes on the market, with most of them being discontinued,

due to the popularity and necessity of most enthusiasts using HDMI switching AVRs and pre-pros.


BTW Dane, I'm not up to snuff on all the HDMI switchers that ever existed, but there are some very good ones out there.

Not sure how many inputs you need, but OPPO made an HDMI auto switcher (3 in, 1 out) that works VERY well.

I know the top selling ones at Monoprice.com are also regarded highly, but not sure about their "auto switching" capabilities.

There are more out there too, like from Zektor and I think Anchor Bay even made one too.

I would imagine that resale value at this point should be fairly low for those devices.


----------



## Gary J

That's the easy part but he's talking about analog>digital in the same box.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18829686
> 
> 
> That's the easy part but he's talking about analog>digital in the same box.



So he wants HDMI and analog input, then digitize the analog and output all signals over HDMI?

I think they call that an *A*udio *V*ideo *R*eceiver.


----------



## Gary J

Is there an echo in here?










If you still need more HDMI then add the OPPO. Works for me.


----------



## Smarty-pants

echo...echo... echo... echo... echo...


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18829580
> 
> 
> Why would they do this when so many AVRs already do it?



Not many AVR's have auto-input switching... at least mine doesn't. I bought my AVR for its AUDIO quality, not it's input switching qualities.. My AVR isn't even a part of the video chain-- it's just for multichannel surround sound.


And besides that-- my AVR isn't always on. Most of the time the TV handles sound duty for the kids. The AVR comes on during movie nights and for listening to CDs... I don't want to have to turn the AVR (and surround speakers) on everytime I watch TV..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18829686
> 
> 
> That's the easy part but he's talking about analog>digital in the same box.



Correct.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18829704
> 
> 
> So he wants HDMI and analog input, then digitize the analog and output all signals over HDMI?
> 
> I think they call that an *A*udio *V*ideo *R*eceiver.



You're living up to your name, Smarty-Pants..







Yes, I know what an AVR is, I have one, thank you very much. But it's not on all the time (nor do I want it on all the time), and doesn't auto-input-switch.





Let's back up a minute.. I said that I've looked and looked and cannot find an A/V hub (notice I did not say receiver!







) for less cost than the Edge that has the analog and digital video inputs and auto-input switching features of the Edge. There are some boxes out there that have one or the other (HDMI auto switchers without analog video inputs, and multi-format switchers that don't auto-switch), but the closest box I could find that has the (non-video-processing) features of the Edge was something like three times the price.


There were replies that I haven't looked hard enough. All I'm asking "so who have I missed?" 'cause I sure can't find anything at half-the-price point (where I would expect it would be) of the Edge that has anything remotely _close_ to the inputs of the Edge.


The Edge so far is working fine for me. I'm just saying I'd love to save some dough if I could find something with the input features of the Edge but without the cost of all the video processing. Even if it spit out native format (480i, 240p, whatever) but simply converted it to HDMI-- that'd be great. But even a standalone composite->HDMI converter is expensive, and even then, the ones I have found have gotten horrible reviews regarding video quality (or lack thereof).



If anything it just helps continue to give the Edge it's namesake. I bet there are actually a lot of folks that use it for its A/V hub capabilities that would be just as happy if it didn't have their video processing engine in it ...


cheers,

..dane


----------



## ctviggen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18831833
> 
> 
> Not many AVR's have auto-input switching... at least mine doesn't. I bought my AVR for its AUDIO quality, not it's input switching qualities.. My AVR isn't even a part of the video chain-- it's just for multichannel surround sound.
> 
> 
> And besides that-- my AVR isn't always on. Most of the time the TV handles sound duty for the kids. The AVR comes on during movie nights and for listening to CDs... I don't want to have to turn the AVR (and surround speakers) on everytime I watch TV..
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



I used to do that (be able to listen to TV separately from the AVR), but the remote programming is too hard to do. Therefore, I gave up on this and run everything through the AVR.


Also, my second system is a projector, so it requires everything going through an AVR just to get sound.


Most (all?) AVRs have switching, converting, and video processing capabilities. What would be nice is to find one that has no amps (better to use external amps) and just audio processing. That would mean you could select a video processor that would integrate with an AVR. If I buy the Edge, I have to turn off all the video processing in my AVR.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18831833
> 
> 
> Not many AVR's have auto-input switching... at least mine doesn't. I bought my AVR for its AUDIO quality, not it's input switching qualities.. My AVR isn't even a part of the video chain-- it's just for multichannel surround sound.
> 
> 
> And besides that-- my AVR isn't always on. Most of the time the TV handles sound duty for the kids. The AVR comes on during movie nights and for listening to CDs... I don't want to have to turn the AVR (and surround speakers) on everytime I watch TV..



Then put the AVR in the video chain and get a universal remote to handle switching and (AVR or TV sound). Lack of demand together with other good options is probably why you can't find what you want.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18831987
> 
> 
> Then put the AVR in the video chain and get a universal remote to handle switching and (AVR or TV sound). Lack of demand together with other good options is probably why you can't find what you want.



Yup, I was just going to say, a programmable universal remote combimed with an AVR sounds like the answer.


If having an HDMI-converter/switcher always on with the tv, then I don't see why not have the AVR on instead.

As they say, 6 of 1, half dozen of another.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/18826124
> 
> 
> Just got an email newletter from DVDO that stated firmware updates were coming for both the edge and duo for hdmi 1.4 3D passthrough. Thought I would pass it along.
> 
> 
> barry



The interesting thing for me is that the Edge will pass through the 3D signal. There are times when I wish I could tell it to pass through all signals from an input source.


----------



## audiodane

I understand it's easier to give someone a solution that has already been recommended to them.. but please guys-- a different AVR is not a solution for everyone! For those whose AVR is an end-all solution, great! Not so for me..


We have a _single_ family room with one nice TV and my sound system and the bluray system, etc, etc. There's only one other TV in the entire house, and it's in our bedroom. Therefore I want to have all the 'features' at my disposal, but all the 'convenience' of a simple system for the rest of my family. The Edge does this now because nothing else will-- video is handled out-of-band from the AVR, and when the AVR is off, Edge passes 2ch stereo to the TV. Great! When AVR is on, passes multichannel audio to the AVR. Great! It also does a bunch of video processing I'm told...








The Edge also automatically activates to a new signal when necessary-- game system, bluray, tivo, etc. all handled just fine. Great! As I said-- The Edge is working fine -- don't need the video processing, but oh well, I get it "for free." I've basically just got myself a really expensive A/V smart-switch.


I'm not going to ditch a high end AVR (Marantz SR8001) for something else just to get auto-input-switching. Even if there were an AVR with smart switching, could I turn off the speakers and have the AVR pass 2ch stereo to the TV automatically? Probably not. And it would also require the entire AVR (a bit more power hungry than the Edge I would imagine) to be on all the time too, which isn't really what I'm looking for either.


Again though-- for those who that solution works, count your blessings! Not a (good) solution for me though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/18831896
> 
> 
> What would be nice is to find [an AVR] that has no amps (better to use external amps) and just audio processing. That would mean you could select a video processor that would integrate with an AVR. If I buy the Edge, I have to turn off all the video processing in my AVR.



Yes-- with auto switching, and no video "processing" just format conversion (any input to single HDMI output with 2ch audio embedding)... that's pretty much what I'd be interested in finding also..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18831987
> 
> 
> Then put the AVR in the video chain and get a universal remote to handle switching and (AVR or TV sound). Lack of demand together with other good options is probably why you can't find what you want.



You're probably right about lack of demand. Most folks aren't looking for this level of integration and simplification, unfortunately.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18832024
> 
> 
> Yup, I was just going to say, a programmable universal remote combimed with an AVR sounds like the answer.
> 
> 
> If having an HDMI-converter/switcher always on with the tv, then I don't see why not have the AVR on instead.



...Because the AVR drives the full surround sound speaker system. And honestly I don't want that on all day wasting that much power watching Dora the Explorer.












Oh nevermind..







... Somebody said I hadn't been looking hard enough at what's available out there-- I simply asked for a single example because I think I've been looking pretty well!



cheers,

..dane


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18831833
> 
> 
> I don't want to have to turn the AVR (and surround speakers) on everytime I watch TV..



Presumably you are not getting this part wrt a universal remote like one of the Harmonys. You can have an Activity labeled something like -


Watch TV (sound through the TV speakers)


and an Activity labeled Watch TV AVR (sound through AVR)


and even switch between them with components turning on and off as needed automatically.


----------



## DonoMan

I don't understand why one might want a TV on w/o the AVR. Obviously not buying an AVR at all has cost benefits, but if you already have it, there's no downside.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18833001
> 
> 
> I don't understand why one might want a TV on w/o the AVR. Obviously not buying an AVR at all has cost benefits, but if you already have it, there's no downside.



Well actually I have it set up both ways on a bedroom system where both TV and cable box have sleep timers.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18833027
> 
> 
> Well actually I have it set up both ways on a bedroom system where both TV and cable box have sleep timers.



I have that type of setup on my family room tv too.

BUT: I use it for my 5 yr old son when he wakes in the morning.

Many time he's up very early, and there no reason for me to get up that early unless he NEEDS something.

So, I have my tv (with auto on/off timer), and my cable stb (with auto on/off timer) both set to turn on at 7AM.

This is where the auto on/off feature of the Edge comes in very nicely since it turns on when it detects an incoming signal.

I like that feature better than the auto hdmi switching.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18832768
> 
> 
> ...Because the AVR drives the full surround sound speaker system. And honestly I don't want that on all day wasting that much power watching Dora the Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nevermind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Somebody said I hadn't been looking hard enough at what's available out there-- I simply asked for a single example because I think I've been looking pretty well!
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



Now that we understand where you are coming from, it's easier to know exactly what you want, and as far as that is concerned, the Edge is probably the best bet for what you are trying to accomplish.


Please don't misunderstand my (our) intentions.

I think all comments are an attempt to help you, and nothing else.


Not to be a pest, but just quickly I'd like to reiterate what an HDMI switching AVR and quality universal remote can do.

It really is a solution that would accomplish what you need to do.

Of course you would need to have the AVR on during all viewing sessions, but in reality, we really aren't going to see too much more wattage used with the AVR than with the Edge.

Maybe, at the most, $5 more a month on the electric bill.

I also understand that it seems a waste to use all that gear for something like the kids watching Nickelodeon, but in reality it's really not much different using the AVR compared to the Edge.


Of course you do not like that idea it seems, and of course you are entitled to do whatever you want to do with your system and your money. Again, just trying to help.

In these situations I always find that I usually prefer the most feedback and suggestions from everyone I can get opinions from, as that helps me cover all options and have the best solution possible for my situation.


Good luck Dane.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18832890
> 
> 
> Presumably you are not getting this part wrt a universal remote like one of the Harmonys. You can have an Activity labeled something like -
> 
> 
> Watch TV (sound through the TV speakers)
> 
> 
> and an Activity labeled Watch TV AVR (sound through AVR)
> 
> 
> and even switch between them with components turning on and off as needed automatically.



yes, I can see how that would be useful. Not an auto-switching solution, but a good close 2nd nevertheless..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18833001
> 
> 
> I don't understand why one might want a TV on w/o the AVR. Obviously not buying an AVR at all has cost benefits, but if you already have it, there's no downside.



at last two good reasons-










First, it's easier for the kids to leave my speakers alone when they're just tall obelisks not doing anything. Sound starts coming out and they start poking at them our of curiosity.. (they're 6, 4, and 3 yrs)










Second, the center channel is in the credenza with solid wood doors, closed 90% of the time for WAF standards. They open when I watch a movie and need the center channel. So with the AVR on all the time, either it would sound even worse than TV speakers (with the credenza doors closed), or would be a hassle to open and close the doors all the time (bad WAF too). Theoretically a Harmony could go through the sequence of setting the AVR to bypass mode (passing sound through) for non-AVR viewing







, but that still doesn't fix the lack of auto-switching in the AVR...










I would rather my kids not have to mess with any remotes just yet...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18833541
> 
> 
> Please don't misunderstand my (our) intentions.
> 
> I think all comments are an attempt to help you, and nothing else.



Thanks Dave.. Yes, I appreciate all the comments... I just got frustrated that everybody wanted me to get a better remote when that's not the approach I wanted to take.


If I had an easy, affordable, _quality_ way to convert composite to HDMI, then it would be real easy to do that and incorporate it with a $30 HDMI auto-switcher.. No remotes necessary-- when the kids come in and want to play a video game, they turn on the TV and game system (the big buttons on the front of each), and they're off to the races...


yes, the Edge is working perfectly fine.. great, in fact. Just cost more than I originally budgeted. HDMI-only auto switches are dirt cheap. composite->hdmi converters (that are worth anything) aren't it seems... but I wanted a quality system with an auto-switching, multi-format input, and the Edge (so far) seems to be the lowest cost (and best performing) solution out there..


I am just continually surprised that there isn't a quality CompositeNTSC->HDMI format converter out there for $30-50.. I guess since most TV's still have composite inputs (and most people don't mind using their remotes), as mentioned-- the demand is not there for affordable but quality composite->hdmi conversion...


Anyway, until a much less expensive approach comes along, I'll stick with the Edge...










..dane


----------



## ctviggen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18832890
> 
> 
> Presumably you are not getting this part wrt a universal remote like one of the Harmonys. You can have an Activity labeled something like -
> 
> 
> Watch TV (sound through the TV speakers)
> 
> 
> and an Activity labeled Watch TV AVR (sound through AVR)
> 
> 
> and even switch between them with components turning on and off as needed automatically.



It's really not as simple as you make it sound. Say you have multiple inputs to the TV (DVD, regular TV) and the same multiple inputs to the AVR. Then you have four choices instead of two. Multiply that by another few choices (PVR, Bluray), and now you have eight choices instead of four. And switching between those, even with RF, is not without its problems. Personally, using both a Pronto and URC Mx-810 (like the Harmony), I gave up doing this. It wasn't worth the time to program the remote and the minimal cost to run the speakers. I just turn on the AVR (well, I use a preamp and amplifier) and speakers and make the remote programming much simpler, along with making the system itself easier to use.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/18838067
> 
> 
> It's really not as simple as you make it sound. Say you have multiple inputs to the TV (DVD, regular TV) and the same multiple inputs to the AVR. Then you have four choices instead of two. Multiply that by another few choices (PVR, Bluray), and now you have eight choices instead of four.



Well sure you can make it as simple or complex as you like. In my case I made the bedroom system with TV, and TV with Amp. Actually I also have DVD with Amp. (no DVD with just TV speakers). As for time to program and cost of running speakers that's kind of a personal judgement type thing wouldn't you say?


----------



## IanD

I'm having issues with my Edge that I think are HDMI/HDCP problems.


In my setup, I have the Edge connected via HDMI to a Pioneer 519V receiver, which is then connected via HDMI to a Sony 40EX500 TV. I have a Pioneer 51fd and Allure Bluray player connected via HDMI and two PVRs connected via component, as inputs to the Edge.


When watching any disc from the Pioneer 51fd, the screen will occasionally (say twice per movie) go black for a couple of seconds and then return, although the audio continues. Very rarely, the screen will go black with thin vertical magenta stripes.


When watching a disc on the cheap Allure Bluray player (Momitsu clone? used for its region switching ability), the screen goes blank for about 10 seconds, roughly every 10 minutes. When it does this, the Edge blue indicator light flashes until the picture returns.


When watching a PVR input to the Edge, there are no video dropouts whatsoever.


I've connected the Allure directly to the Pioneer 519V, taking the Edge out of the chain and not had one video dropout whilst watching 2 entire Bluray movies.


The Edge definitely seems to be the problem component here.


I'm running firmware v1.4a


Without wading back through 200 odd pages, is this a known flaw with the Edge and is there a fix?


----------



## audiodane

Has your Edge been rebooted lately? That may sound crazy, but I recall with my old VP30 that it just needed to be unplugged for 10 seconds and restarted from time to time. Not too often, but it did help when 'weird' problems occured... The Edge may be the same.


Just a thought...


..dane


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Thought I'd share a (gigantic) bug I found in the 1.5 firmware (sorry if it has been posted).


The S-Video input of the DVDO Edge stops working correctly with this firmware. You do not get sound not to mention a good 1/4th of the top of the screen is severely distorted. I thought my DVDO Edge was crapping out on me (or my SNES, Saturn, etc.) but I went down to the 1.4 firmware and the problem went away.


Just thought I'd post this for anyone who uses S-Video and was wondering what was going on. I also want to give massive accolade to Anchor Bay because my DVDO Edge stopped going to sleep for some reason and they repaired it no questions asked.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18828632
> 
> 
> One of the draws of the Edge is that it's actually good for 240p. I use a Sega Genesis with RGBS into my Edge. Works perfectly.



How did you do RGB with a Sega Genesis? I'd assume you used SCART to some convertor but you said "Genesis" and not "Mega Drive" so you might be in the USA...so I'm confused. I'd love to have RGB coming from my SNES somehow but Google isn't giving me many options.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18845050
> 
> 
> Has your Edge been rebooted lately?



I don't think it is a reboot issue, because the severity of the problem is different

for the 2 different players: if it was a reboot, then I think it would react the same.


It seems like the Edge loses HDCP verification from time to time. Not sure if HDMI devices perform periodic checks of HDCP integrity (with periodicity depending on manufacturer) and the Edge is failing to respond and then has to perform a complete handshaking sequence, which then dominos up the chain to the AVR and then TV forcing each to do a complete handshake in turn.


This HDCP crap is a real pain.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/18845268
> 
> 
> How did you do RGB with a Sega Genesis? I'd assume you used SCART to some convertor but you said "Genesis" and not "Mega Drive" so you might be in the USA...so I'm confused. I'd love to have RGB coming from my SNES somehow but Google isn't giving me many options.



I just bought a SCART cable and made a SCART -> RGBS adapter myself. It works with my US Genesis 2 and my JVC X'Eye. I use the JVC.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18845455
> 
> 
> I just bought a SCART cable and made a SCART -> RGBS adapter myself. It works with my US Genesis 2 and my JVC X'Eye. I use the JVC.



Wow. Can you make SCART to RGBS for SNES? I'll gladly pay you.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/18845121
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share a (gigantic) bug I found in the 1.5 firmware (sorry if it has been posted).
> 
> 
> The S-Video input of the DVDO Edge stops working correctly with this firmware. You do not get sound not to mention a good 1/4th of the top of the screen is severely distorted. I thought my DVDO Edge was crapping out on me (or my SNES, Saturn, etc.) but I went down to the 1.4 firmware and the problem went away.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd post this for anyone who uses S-Video and was wondering what was going on. I also want to give massive accolade to Anchor Bay because my DVDO Edge stopped going to sleep for some reason and they repaired it no questions asked.



I've been using the Svideo input for my Tivo (S2) for a week or so now with no problems (v1.5 here also)...


?


..dane


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18845900
> 
> 
> I've been using the Svideo input for my Tivo (S2) for a week or so now with no problems (v1.5 here also)...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> ..dane



That's strange. I tried multiple systems (SNES, Gamecube, Genesis) so it's obviously not the device or the video cable. Maybe it's only game systems using s-video? I don't know how that makes sense but I can assure you going back down to 1.4 was the only thing that fixed the problem for me.


----------



## audiodane

Could be that 240p over SVideo doesn't work-- the Tivo of course spits out 480i. Hit INFO with the input active and see if they're all 240p sources. If that's the case, an email to DVDO with such specific details _could_ harbor a quick-fix (fingers crossed) for you...


keep us posted,

..dane


----------



## abock

I have a B&K 505. Cant afford to upgrde anything big at this time. Looking for the scaling and simplicity as I currently run through a basic HDMI switcher that requires you to to push to many buttons. My big question is that since I use my Blu ray to the B&K through its Multi channel analogs. Can you run the video through through the Edge and still get the lossless sound throough the avr via multi channel. Everything esle is not an issue as it is Directv box, X box, roku and Wii. Thanks in advance for any help


Oh do you think the scaling will make an improvement on a 67" smsung DLP. It was one of the firsts that only takes 1080i inputs


----------



## Smarty-pants

^^^^^^^


You can run the analog audio from the player to the avr, then route the video through the Edge.

Depending on your particular setup, there is the potential for lip sync issue, just as an fyi.


Whether the scaling will be an improvement depends on what you are comparing it to. If you mean compared to using the scaling in your tv, then it will probably look better through the Edge.


Based on all the equipment and requirements you list, the Edge sounds like a good fit.


----------



## abock

what would cause lip sync more than another. I have flexability. I have a panasonic BD50 Blu ray. I would assume the HDMI would go to the edge and then to the TV and multi channel analogs to avr. The Directv box would go HDMI to Edge and optical to avr. Can you set it so it knows not to use the optical for Blu ray?


----------



## Xer0dIn

I'm interested in picking up an edge. Will I benefit?


Setup:


TV: Pioneer PDP-6020 FD


AVR Pioneer Elite SC-05 (I've read the AVR doesn't do anything with HD, 720p up, except pass that info through to TV)


Blu-ray: Oppo BDP-83


Game consoles: Xbox 360, PS3, Wii


Apple TV


HTPC


DirectTV hr-21 series dvr


Thanks All


----------



## Gary J

You don't say much anything about the video processing already in the display, AVR and Blu-ray player but you may find it is already pretty good. I would try it on an audition basis only.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abock* /forum/post/18850900
> 
> 
> what would cause lip sync more than another. I have flexability. I have a panasonic BD50 Blu ray. I would assume the HDMI would go to the edge and then to the TV and multi channel analogs to avr. The Directv box would go HDMI to Edge and optical to avr. Can you set it so it knows not to use the optical for Blu ray?



Anytime you mix analog with digital, separate the video from audio, you have the potential for lip sync error.

Maybe there will be, maybe there won't be, but there COULD be.

If you have audio delay/lip sync functions in your equipment, this will usually resolve any problems.

Some people will have sync problems they can never fix, but it's rare.

A lot of people may have problems with sync, but just don't know how to fix it.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/18852506
> 
> 
> I'm interested in picking up an edge. Will I benefit?
> 
> 
> Setup:
> 
> 
> TV: Pioneer PDP-6020 FD
> 
> 
> AVR Pioneer Elite SC-05 (I've read the AVR doesn't do anything with HD, 720p up, except pass that info through to TV)
> 
> 
> Blu-ray: Oppo BDP-83
> 
> 
> Game consoles: Xbox 360, PS3, Wii
> 
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> 
> HTPC
> 
> 
> DirectTV hr-21 series dvr
> 
> 
> Thanks All



the bdp-83 has the same processing engine as the Edge, so it won't benefit your blurays or dvd's at all. Whether or not it would benefit the video quality of your other sources is highly subjective.


Personally I got an Edge for the multi-format auto-input-switching features along with it's automatic output detection (audio to TV or audio to AVR). I was already pleased with the performance (at my 14' seating location) of my panasonic 50" g10 plasma. But video performance is like audio performance-- highly subjective. What I think looks great, someone else might think looks like complete trash.










So again I ask-- what reason(s) are compelling you to consider an Edge? Then you might get more specific replies.










cheers,

..dane


----------



## abock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18853222
> 
> 
> Anytime you mix analog with digital, separate the video from audio, you have the potential for lip sync error.
> 
> Maybe there will be, maybe there won't be, but there COULD be.
> 
> If you have audio delay/lip sync functions in your equipment, this will usually resolve any problems.
> 
> Some people will have sync problems they can never fix, but it's rare.
> 
> A lot of people may have problems with sync, but just don't know how to fix it.



Emailed with edgesupport they said the same think. Dont see how to fix it as the b&K does not have lip sync adjustment


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abock* /forum/post/18853704
> 
> 
> Emailed with edgesupport they said the same think. Dont see how to fix it as the b&K does not have lip sync adjustment



Sometimes you can adjust the speaker distance settings and that will help with delay.

There is also no guarantee that you will even have a sync problem.

You could just try the Edge on a trial basis and see if it works for you.


----------



## Xer0dIn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18853655
> 
> 
> the bdp-83 has the same processing engine as the Edge, so it won't benefit your blurays or dvd's at all. Whether or not it would benefit the video quality of your other sources is highly subjective.
> 
> 
> Personally I got an Edge for the multi-format auto-input-switching features along with it's automatic output detection (audio to TV or audio to AVR). I was already pleased with the performance (at my 14' seating location) of my panasonic 50" g10 plasma. But video performance is like audio performance-- highly subjective. What I think looks great, someone else might think looks like complete trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again I ask-- what reason(s) are compelling you to consider an Edge? Then you might get more specific replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



I'm hopping for improved video on things like the DirecTV and Wii. Also, for the games on the PS3 and Xbox 360 that are 720p, upscalled to 1080p. I'm absolutely pleased with the performance of the Oppo....Fantastic blu-ray player. I know the edge cannot work miracles and the crap in crap out rule applies. The SC-05 AVR I have does nothing with cleanup of HDMI video sources. From UltimateAVmag.com:


"A Faroudja DCDi video processor provides the deinterlacing and scaling of analog inputs. Pioneer decided not to process any HDMI signals—instead, these signals are passed through the unit untouched. The composite, S-video, and component inputs can be transcoded to HDMI and output at resolutions up to 1080p/60, which means you only have to run one cable from the AVR to the display. "


I would also like content that's not 1080p over HDMI scaled to 1080p so I can take full advantage of the "dot-by-dot" feature of my Pioneer TV. (I don't know if this matters or really is impossible for any video scaller to accomplish). I don't want any overscan on my TV. The Pioneer TV will do overscan on anything that's not 1080p.


I hope this helps a little with my original question


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/18854947
> 
> 
> I'm hopping for improved video on things like the DirecTV and Wii. Also, for the games on the PS3 and Xbox 360 that are 720p, upscalled to 1080p. I'm absolutely pleased with the performance of the Oppo....Fantastic blu-ray player. I know the edge cannot work miracles and the crap in crap out rule applies. The SC-05 AVR I have does nothing with cleanup of HDMI video sources. From UltimateAVmag.com:
> 
> 
> "A Faroudja DCDi video processor provides the deinterlacing and scaling of analog inputs. Pioneer decided not to process any HDMI signals—instead, these signals are passed through the unit untouched. The composite, S-video, and component inputs can be transcoded to HDMI and output at resolutions up to 1080p/60, which means you only have to run one cable from the AVR to the display. "
> 
> 
> I would also like content that's not 1080p over HDMI scaled to 1080p so I can take full advantage of the "dot-by-dot" feature of my Pioneer TV. (I don't know if this matters or really is impossible for any video scaller to accomplish). I don't want any overscan on my TV. The Pioneer TV will do overscan on anything that's not 1080p.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps a little with my original question



In that case I think the Edge would be something worth considering. Note that the Edge does not include a comb filter (have no idea why not, but that's what I keep reading), while your TV likely does (for SD sources). So while you may be able to solve your overscan issues with the Edge, some sources may have "other" artifacts due to the lack of comb filtering.. I'm seeing some level of improvement on our S2 (SD) tivo, but some what I would call "chroma noise" that I wonder if it may be due to a lack of a comb filter.


Note that I'm not exactly sure what a comb filter does and does not provide, so I may be way off base here.. but regardless the DVDO does not have it (comb filtering).


cheers,

..dane


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18856058
> 
> 
> 
> Note that I'm not exactly sure what a comb filter does and does not provide, so I may be way off base here.. but regardless the DVDO does not have it (comb filtering).



Perhaps you should read the first post in this thread.


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18856084
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should read the first post in this thread.



Given that DVDO is known for selling products that advertise features that aren't there (e.g. noise reduction on the VP50), I wouldn't trust that. If the Edge has any comb filter, it's not a good one.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18856190
> 
> 
> If the Edge has any comb filter, it's not a good one.



Please explain. How can you state something is not good when you do not know if it exists. Straight from the x-files


----------



## DonoMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/18856485
> 
> 
> Please explain. How can you state something is not good when you do not know if it exists. Straight from the x-files



Uhh, because the results are bad? I didn't think there was anything hard to understand in there. Also, other people have already mentioned the results not being good.


----------



## dlm10541




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonoMan* /forum/post/18856492
> 
> 
> Uhh, because the results are bad? I didn't think there was anything hard to understand in there. Also, other people have already mentioned the results not being good.



So what is bad? I have read other posts. Curious as to your opinion.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18856058
> 
> 
> Note that the Edge does not include a comb filter





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18856084
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should read the first post in this thread.



Whooops.. my bad-- it seems it DOES have a (3D) comb filter based on the first post at least.


sorry,

..dane


----------



## Maxi_TK96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xer0dIn* /forum/post/18854947
> 
> 
> I'm hopping for improved video on things like the DirecTV and Wii. Also, for the games on the PS3 and Xbox 360 that are 720p, upscalled to 1080p.



Don't forget that in a case where the game internally renders above 720p this would lead to quality loss: higher internal rendering resolution will be downscaled to 720 by the console where it could be just upscaled to 1080p straight by the console. Granted while most games render at/or below 720p not all of them do. I'd set the console to output 1080p where possible.


Also consoles behave differently: 360 can output 1080p all the time but not PS3. Some PS3 games are limited to 720p and there Edge's processing could be a benefit but since there is no 1080p bypass...


----------



## mustangs1

I think my Edge has a problem.


Whenever I change a resolution (Input 480i SD channel, switch to 1080i HD channel) I get all of these squiggly different colored lines over the screen for about 1-3 seconds. Any ideas? I'm running the 1.5 FW>


----------



## Smarty-pants

handshaking


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18880520
> 
> 
> handshaking



Could this have to do with an HDMI cable, because I recently replaced my other one, and I never had the problem before.


----------



## Smarty-pants

What was wrong with the other one??

If you still have it, and it works, try swapping it out again and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18880793
> 
> 
> What was wrong with the other one??
> 
> If you still have it, and it works, try swapping it out again and see if the problem goes away.



It snapped when I had to remove the tv from the wall










Same brand/type of cable


They're just the cheap generic ones that amazon sells for a penny.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18880815
> 
> 
> It snapped when I had to remove the tv from the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same brand/type of cable
> 
> 
> They're just the cheap generic ones that amazon sells for a penny.



If you have ANY other hdmi cable, you could try swapping it out for a quick test.


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18880826
> 
> 
> If you have ANY other hdmi cable, you could try swapping it out for a quick test.



OK, will try tomorrow, but are handshake issues ever caused by the cable itself?


----------



## rwestley

It could be the cable but it probably is something else. Different components can make the handshake take a longer period of time or not work with switches or certain components. I own an Epson 9500 projector and the handshake does take a few seconds because of the video processor used. Having said this, there it still would be best to try different cables first. I have been using Monoprice cables for over a year with no problem. I would suggest their high speed cables. They cost only a little more than the ones that Amazon sells.


----------



## mustangs1

This only happens with a 1080p output. Any ideas?


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18890913
> 
> 
> This only happens with a 1080p output. Any ideas?



Figured it out. Turns out the cable I replaced it with isn't High Speed; It couldn't handle 1080P at 36 bit. I changed the output to 30 Bit, and the problem lessens, but is still present. Change to 24 bit and everything works fine.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangs1* /forum/post/18890971
> 
> 
> Figured it out. Turns out the cable I replaced it with isn't High Speed; It couldn't handle 1080P at 36 bit. I changed the output to 30 Bit, and the problem lessens, but is still present. Change to 24 bit and everything works fine.



This is an opportunity for you to test any other cables you have and see if they work the same way.

Any that don't work properly, get rid of them.

Then from here on out make sure any new incoming hdmi cables are high speed.


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18890995
> 
> 
> This is an opportunity for you to test any other cables you have and see if they work the same way.
> 
> Any that don't work properly, get rid of them.
> 
> Then from here on out make sure any new incoming hdmi cables are high speed.



I'd love to do that, but its not worth taking the TV off the wall and re snaking the cable up the wall for an unnoticeable difference in PQ. This cable is different from the others I purchased from Amazon; My others have been high speed.


Plus, If I really want deep color, I can just turn it on with the Edge after the handshake, but its still not worth it IMO. I had it enabled for the hell of it.


----------



## sandip_d

I have joined the this exceptional forum and wish to say Hello to everybody. I am facing a strange problem with Edge. The firmware is updated to 1.50. I have connected total 5 hdmi inputs to the Edge. The Edge is not responding to remote. Also The edge was locked to one particular input. I found similar problem was experienced by other members. I tried what they suggested, so I pulled the plugs for all the inputs, restarted edge but of no use. The edge wont respond to remote and would remain locked to input. Then I switched back to firmware 1.27, did reset, again changed firmware to 1.5 and did reset secondtime. Now edge is honuring every input signal in the default sequence ( 1 to 5) but not responding to remote. I have logitech 885 but edge is not responding to this either. Also I have noticed that (the firmware 1.50 which was released on 20th May 2010), Edge is showing it as modified on January 11, 2008 after copying it (on July 10 2010) and rebooting Edge. This is happening for all firmware versions. Has anybody noticed this? Is there some hardware issue with the Edge? The unit is probably in default mode for all settings and is working. Regards...

Sandip


----------



## mustangs1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandip_d* /forum/post/18893967
> 
> 
> I have joined the this exceptional forum and wish to say Hello to everybody. I am facing a strange problem with Edge. The firmware is updated to 1.50. I have connected total 5 hdmi inputs to the Edge. The Edge is not responding to remote. Also The edge was locked to one particular input. I found similar problem was experienced by other members. I tried what they suggested, so I pulled the plugs for all the inputs, restarted edge but of no use. The edge wont respond to remote and would remain locked to input. Then I switched back to firmware 1.27, did reset, again changed firmware to 1.5 and did reset secondtime. Now edge is honuring every input signal in the default sequence ( 1 to 5) but not responding to remote. I have logitech 885 but edge is not responding to this either. Also I have noticed that (the firmware 1.50 which was released on 20th May 2010), Edge is showing it as modified on January 11, 2008 after copying it (on July 10 2010) and rebooting Edge. This is happening for all firmware versions. Has anybody noticed this? Is there some hardware issue with the Edge? The unit is probably in default mode for all settings and is working. Regards...
> 
> Sandip



Did you hit the DVDO button on the remote before trying to control it?


----------



## sandip_d




> Quote:
> Did you hit the DVDO button on the remote before trying to control it?



Yes I did that. I even reset the remote few times.


----------



## audiodane

I was having some awfully horrible performance the other day on my DVDO Edge. I didn't think to take a picture, but it was as if the colorspace went from 24bit to 16bit. Lots of jumps in gradations and really poor color range on any channel, even the Tivo screen and a game system (different input). The analog inputs (composite and s-video tested) were also very fuzzy looking. _Interestingly, the Oppo BDP-80 (on HDMI input) seemed just fine._


Anyway, I unplugged the unit and the little light in the lower righthand corner went yellow. I wanted to force a "cold boot" so I tried to leave it unplugged, but 10 minutes later the little yellow light was still on. Unsure how long that would last, I went ahead and plugged it back in-- with NO change of (reduced) performance.


Using the remote I hit "OFF" and actually turned the Edge off, let is sit about 15 seconds, and on the remote hit "ON" and turned the Edge back on. Problem completely went away. ???


Questions:


1) What does a yellow light mean and how long does it last?


2) Why would turning the Edge "off" and back on (with remote) fix an odd problem (described above) but unplugging the unit and plugging it back in NOT fix the problem?


thanks,

..dane


ps.- oh yes.. running firmware v1.5


----------



## ctviggen

I'm thinking of buying the DVDO Edge, but I'm having a hard time finding a preamplifier/receiver to go with it. Ideally, I'd like a preamp, as I have amplifiers for 7+ channels, but if I get a preamplifier, they cost a lot and have video processing. On the other hand, if I get a cheap receiver, they have amplifiers, which I don't need.


Any recommendations for a preamp/receiver that matches well with the Edge and provides all the latest decoding?


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/18934567
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the DVDO Edge, but I'm having a hard time finding a preamplifier/receiver to go with it. Ideally, I'd like a preamp, as I have amplifiers for 7+ channels, but if I get a preamplifier, they cost a lot and have video processing. On the other hand, if I get a cheap receiver, they have amplifiers, which I don't need.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a preamp/receiver that matches well with the Edge and provides all the latest decoding?



I would say check out the Cary Cinema 11a Audio Processor.

The trouble is that there are still some unresolved compatibility issues, but we are getting closer.....


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctviggen* /forum/post/18934567
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the DVDO Edge, but I'm having a hard time finding a preamplifier/receiver to go with it. Ideally, I'd like a preamp, as I have amplifiers for 7+ channels, but if I get a preamplifier, they cost a lot and have video processing. On the other hand, if I get a cheap receiver, they have amplifiers, which I don't need.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a preamp/receiver that matches well with the Edge and provides all the latest decoding?



I would recommend first starting with your budget.

Figure out exactly how much you are willing to spend, and then look at what is available in that price range or close to it.


----------



## ctviggen

The Cary looks like an extremely nice processor. Unfortunately, I have a tube-based preamp that I'll be using for two-channel, so I don't really need sound for two channel to be that good for the processor. Sound for movies isn't as important to me.


I believe my budget is under $1,000 (US). It looks as if I'll have to get a receiver with amplifiers I won't use, since no one makes


----------



## Gary J

Look for a Denon 3808. Pre-outs and has Audyssey Room EQ.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Ok so other than the 1.4 and 1.5 firmwares breaking S-Video for me (all my video game systems), I noticed another problem.


The DVDO Edge will not do 240p over component. I have my SNES outputting RGB via component and the DVDO Edge detects something's there, but it will not display it. My television shows a display when I hook it up without the DVDO Edge, but it's very flickery and such (due to my TV not converting to YUV). What are my chances, if any, of Anchor Bay fixing the S-Video and component issue?


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/18937661
> 
> 
> What are my chances, if any, of Anchor Bay fixing the S-Video and component issue?



have you called them?










Seriously, it's good to know of those limitations. I actually have all my game systems through their original outputs (composite for NES, SNES, ClickStart and V.Motion), so the Edge handles them just fine. I have not yet hooked up the Gamecube via component yet though.


give them a call and be sure to report back here!










..dane


----------



## DaddyLongLegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/18937798
> 
> 
> have you called them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's good to know of those limitations. I actually have all my game systems through their original outputs (composite for NES, SNES, ClickStart and V.Motion), so the Edge handles them just fine. I have not yet hooked up the Gamecube via component yet though.
> 
> 
> give them a call and be sure to report back here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..dane



I actually e-mailed them but will give them a call, too. I will definitely post what happens!


----------



## Smarty-pants

Bob, check out the Integra and Marantz lines.

Probably your best bet for that budget range.


----------



## DaddyLongLegs

Turns out I'm a bit of an idiot. The SCART to YUV/Component adapter works just fine with my SNES and DVDO Edge. I finally got a picture when I thought to myself "this sync input has to be here for a reason". So I soldered an RCA cable from the SCART cable that is supposed to be known as "composite sync". I got a picture! A horribly discolored and wavy picture, but I got one. At least it shows I am on the right track.


----------



## ctviggen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smarty-pants* /forum/post/18939755
> 
> 
> Bob, check out the Integra and Marantz lines.
> 
> Probably your best bet for that budget range.



Thanks. These do seem to be within my price range and don't have amps I don't need.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaddyLongLegs* /forum/post/18940559
> 
> 
> Turns out I'm a bit of an idiot. The SCART to YUV/Component adapter works just fine with my SNES and DVDO Edge. I finally got a picture when I thought to myself "this sync input has to be here for a reason". So I soldered an RCA cable from the SCART cable that is supposed to be known as "composite sync". I got a picture! A horribly discolored and wavy picture, but I got one. At least it shows I am on the right track.



The SCART standard only supports RGBS (R=red signal, G=green signal, B=blue signal, S=sync signal). RGBS was the original "component" signal.


It was later bastardised by some manufacturers to support YUV/YPrPb/YCrCb "component" signals, which unfortunately used red, green and blue leads similar to the leads for RGBS, causing great confusion, as the signals carried by each lead are very different between RGBS and "component".


I have no idea whether the older games consoles support RGBS or "component", but it is important to know which one is being output and to connect accordingly.


The Sync lead is very important for RGBS as no frame synchronisation information is carried on R, G or B leads. Sync is usually equivalent to the composite video output minus colour information.


Component YUV/YPrPb/YCrCb is different in that Y is equivalent to the RGBS Sync signal but the other 2 leads are colour difference signals. Synchronisation is carried on the Y lead and with the colour difference leads, 3 is all you need for YUV, but RGBS does need 4 leads with the appropriate signals on each.


Considering the age of SNES, I would say that it might support RGBS if it has a SCART connector. Ideally you would want a SCART to RGBS cable to match the RGBS output signal. If you use a SCART to YUV adapter, it will not be outputting the required RGBS signals on the right leads (for a start Y is on the green socket when it is not a green signal but equivalent to the Sync signal, so you would be feeding Sync to green and not getting any green signal at all to the Edge).


Only use a SCART to YUV adapter if you know positively that the games console is outputting YUV/YPrPb/YCrCb "component" signals.


It is sometimes possible to use a composite video output from a device as the Sync signal. If you could get into the YUV adapter and re-assign the pins to make the RGB coloured sockets actually output red, green and blue signals, then in conjunction with the composite video as sync, you might actually get true RGBS. However, if possible, a true SCART->RGBS cable is best.


----------



## SemperFiavs

Would a DVDO Edge help fix the "layer change pause" issue on DVD's?


I have a number of DVD's in my collection and some of them suffer from this layer change pause - where the movie will pause for a second while it switches layers on the disc. I wonder if a DVDO Edge is able to "detect" this an correct it. My player is a BD85 from Panasonic.


----------



## barrygordon

I do not believe so. The player is causing the delay as it refocuses the laser to the second layer.


Most good BD rippers will handle this issue as the layer change disappears when reading the disk from a copy ripped to a hard drive.


----------



## broegaard

Oppo 83 has ABT technology, other dvd player with the same tech? and receivers? there are many?


----------



## billmcf

I was having a problem with audio dropouts, so I emailed DVDO. Ken from customer service asked me to try an experiment to determine whether my unit had a hardware problem. As a result, DVDO exchanged my unit free of charge, even though it at least 6 months out of warranty. My only expense was the postage to return the old unit.


The new unit fixed one of my dropout problems and improved the other. I just wanted to offer my public thanks to Ken and the DVDO customer service department.


----------



## mdrew

I just picked up an Edge. I am somewhat familiar with VP's, but no expert. I've had a VP30, VP50, VP50pro and I also have a Lumagen XS in another system.


I am having what appears to be, a color space issue. It is only with my cable box. I have a box that does not have HDMI, but DVI. I am using an HDMI to DVI adapter. Not sure if that is relevant, but worth mentioning.... When I switch channels, every once in a while (random to the point of not knowing the root cause), the picture goes green. It looks as if the color space changed from RGB to 4:4:4. Nothing I do will change this back to normal with the exception of turning the Edge off, then back on again. Even if I turn the cable box off, then back on, the image remains green. Cycling the Edge power is the only thing that resolves the conflict.


Before I call DVDO, has anyone else seen this problem and know the trick to resolve it?


----------



## bfrench

As this is a rather large thread now I was wondering if someone may be able to help me with my Edge set-up.


I'm just replacing an expired VP30.


My question refers to changing aspect ratios. I have a 2.35:1 screen and I zoom

to watch movies in that ratio. With the VP30 i was able to set a user pre-set which I could switch easily from 16:9 menus to 2.35:1 when the movie starts.


How can I set this up with the Edge?


thanks, Barry


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/19028790
> 
> 
> I just picked up an Edge. I am somewhat familiar with VP's, but no expert. I've had a VP30, VP50, VP50pro and I also have a Lumagen XS in another system.
> 
> 
> I am having what appears to be, a color space issue. It is only with my cable box. I have a box that does not have HDMI, but DVI. I am using an HDMI to DVI adapter. Not sure if that is relevant, but worth mentioning.... When I switch channels, every once in a while (random to the point of not knowing the root cause), the picture goes green. It looks as if the color space changed from RGB to 4:4:4. Nothing I do will change this back to normal with the exception of turning the Edge off, then back on again. Even if I turn the cable box off, then back on, the image remains green. Cycling the Edge power is the only thing that resolves the conflict.
> 
> 
> Before I call DVDO, has anyone else seen this problem and know the trick to resolve it?



I suspect that it is an HDMI handshake issue - something along the lines of it took so long for the cable box to change channels and sync with the Edge that the cable box dropped the handshake. I'm not sure if there is a fix other than turning off the Edge (from the remote), or switching to another input and then back. I forget what the setting is off the top of my head, but there is something that tells the Edge to do a full handshake sequence when switching inputs.


The color space change is probably a red herring...once contact is lost with the cable box you're probably just seeing the default value.


----------



## Bogdan

Wondering if anyone can shed some light on this. I just switched from a Comcast DVR to a Verizon FIOS Multi-Room DVR as I recently moved, etc. Unlike the Comcast DVR, when the FIOS DVR is OFF (or sleep mode as both Comcast and Verizon refer to it), it still sends some signal to the Edge, enough that the Edge won't power off. I have it set up to power off automatically if no signal, so is there any way around this? I'm not sure what the heck the FIOS DVR is outputting, it's strange - I guess I never thought about it with the Comcast since it didn't exhibit the same behavior. It's a pain to have to manually power on/off the Edge (and defeats the purpose - even when switching inputs), so am wondering if there are FIOS users with the Edge who can/have thought of something.


----------



## StooMonster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IanD* /forum/post/18984983
> 
> 
> Considering the age of SNES, I would say that it might support RGBS if it has a SCART connector.



IIRC...


SNES only supported composite out, so the Scart connector only used the composite video (same as RGBS's sync) plus left+right audio.


You had to get the SNES hardware modified to support RGBS output over Scart; which being a video geek was something I did. Similarly my American friends had theirs hacked to support S-video output.


The N64 console was the same, first thing I did with new one was send it off to be hardware hacked to offer RGBS over Scart rather than only option of composite.


StooMonster


----------



## Fudoh

StooMonster, you're wrong about this. While the N64 had indeed to be modified to output RGB, the original SNES model did output RGB right out of the box. That's true for Japan, USA and Europe. Only the newer SNES2 model abandoned the RGB output capability, but given the low sales of the newer model, it's quite safe to assume that most users have one that outputs RGB just fine.


I'd be very interested to learn what you actually modded on your SNES.


----------



## Hyrax

I think I've become used to the EDGE and don't really appreciate what it does. I was changing my HT equipment around last night when we decided to watch a movie. Everything was unplugged and out of the rack except my TivoHD, so rather than going through my EDGE, I just plugged my projector into the Tivo.


We watched something from Turner Classic Movies and I was really surprised at how fuzzy the picture was. My wife declared me nuts, but I thought it was distracting. At the time I thought it was just a terrible transfer, but I re-watched part of the movie after setting up the EDGE and it looked great.


So I'm once again appreciating the EDGE. Heck I may even upgrade to a DUO.


----------



## NeilPeart

StooMaster,

I am an owner of the original SNES (bought on launch day when I was a kid) and it indeed outputs RGB to my TV via SNES without any modifications. Obviously, I bought the S-Video cable later as an adult (who cared about such things at that age!) - the picture is indeed sharper with less dot-crawl, but it still looks better on my Sony KD-34XS955 than on my Pioneer Kuro PRO-101FD. I think old game systems simply look better on the good ol' tube.


----------



## ckelly33

I'm thinking if adding the EDGE to my system (Oppo BDP-83, TiVo Premiere, Vudu & Xbox 360 via HDMI to Pioneer SC-27 receiver then out to a Pioneer Kuro 151FD plasma). It looks like from the above posts that I won't see much improvement out of my Oppo BR player, but what about the rest - particularly TiVo since that's what I do 90% of the time.


I hate to admit it, but I'm not into tweaking settings quite like I used to be....will this thing improve my picture if I just set everything to auto?


I know, I'm lazy, and the above statement may offend many in this thread but three kids take up all my time. Now I have a chance to get one of these cheap


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Murilo

I hope im not doing something offside posting here but since its limited time. Please look at the avsforum deal on the denon. I was thinking of purchasing an edge, but the denon processing is supposidly better according to comparisons with regards to deinterlacing and scaling. And the price is absurd, nearly half the price of the edge.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/19070446
> 
> 
> While the N64 had indeed to be modified to output RGB, the original SNES model did output RGB right out of the box.



In that case, a SCART->RGBS cable should give the best result, assuming the Edge is capable of accepting the output resolution and refresh rate.


RGBS was a great match with CRT display devices, as long as no processing of the signal was being done: mainly because the RGB input could be mapped fairly directly to the individual Red, Green and Blue electron guns.


----------



## ckelly33

My Edge arrives on Tuesday. Can anyone answer the question as to whether I will see significant improvment if my equipment is already pretty high end (TiVo Premiere, Oppo BR, Kuro plasma)?


After reading some of the posts here, particularly the ones above regarding the Oppo, it concerns me as to whether I will actually see any difference. Unfortunately, I read those posts after I ordered....


----------



## jedi.master.dre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bogdan* /forum/post/19069637
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone can shed some light on this. I just switched from a Comcast DVR to a Verizon FIOS Multi-Room DVR as I recently moved, etc. Unlike the Comcast DVR, when the FIOS DVR is OFF (or sleep mode as both Comcast and Verizon refer to it), it still sends some signal to the Edge, enough that the Edge won't power off. I have it set up to power off automatically if no signal, so is there any way around this? I'm not sure what the heck the FIOS DVR is outputting, it's strange - I guess I never thought about it with the Comcast since it didn't exhibit the same behavior. It's a pain to have to manually power on/off the Edge (and defeats the purpose - even when switching inputs), so am wondering if there are FIOS users with the Edge who can/have thought of something.



I have mentioned before that I have a similar issue with my Motorola box from SHAW Canada. My problem is still unresolved as well. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19071373
> 
> 
> I think I've become used to the EDGE and don't really appreciate what it does. I was changing my HT equipment around last night when we decided to watch a movie. Everything was unplugged and out of the rack except my TivoHD, so rather than going through my EDGE, I just plugged my projector into the Tivo.
> 
> 
> We watched something from Turner Classic Movies and I was really surprised at how fuzzy the picture was. My wife declared me nuts, but I thought it was distracting. At the time I thought it was just a terrible transfer, but I re-watched part of the movie after setting up the EDGE and it looked great.
> 
> 
> So I'm once again appreciating the EDGE. Heck I may even upgrade to a DUO.



I've had the same kinda experience. The Edge went in for repair and I was routing the Comcast DVR video signal through my REON Onkyo 3007. The Edge is better. I even routed the DVR to the tv and the Edge in the works was worlds better.


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdamocles* /forum/post/19118328
> 
> 
> I've had the same kinda experience. The Edge went in for repair and I was routing the Comcast DVR video signal through my REON Onkyo 3007. The Edge is better. I even routed the DVR to the tv and the Edge in the works was worlds better.



I had completely the opposite experience. I thought the Reon in my 3007 was better than the Edge which is why I later sold it. just another opinion. I am also running a panny 4000 on a 120" screen so it is pretty revealing...


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/19085247
> 
> 
> My Edge arrives on Tuesday. Can anyone answer the question as to whether I will see significant improvment if my equipment is already pretty high end (TiVo Premiere, Oppo BR, Kuro plasma)?
> 
> 
> After reading some of the posts here, particularly the ones above regarding the Oppo, it concerns me as to whether I will actually see any difference. Unfortunately, I read those posts after I ordered....



Oppo scaled DVD's are better than anything going through the Edge in my opinion. BLu ray is better left untouched or adjusted to your personal preference...


----------



## Hyrax

Can my Edge be used in a Constant Height setup such that I can flip between 2.35 material and 16:9 material on the same input at a touch of a button?


----------



## bfrench




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19127851
> 
> 
> Can my Edge be used in a Constant Height setup such that I can flip between 2.35 material and 16:9 material on the same input at a touch of a button?



Hi,

I've been trying to figure this out too. I don't think it can as I think you need user defined aspect ratios on the output. My VP30 could do this before in expired and I think now only the top DVDO model has it.



Barry


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> 've been trying to figure this out too. I don't think it can as I think you need user defined aspect ratios on the output



if you got an anamorphic lens on your beamer, then you can use the Edge for 2.35:1 movies and for 16:9 movies. Officially anarmorphic projection is not supported, but you simply hit the 4:3 LBX button and it does the vertical stretch as needed. For 16:9 material you choose 4:3 and it gets properly pilarboxed on a cinemascope screen.


You won't be able to watch real 4:3 material or real 4:3 LBX material on this setup though.


----------



## audiodane

Hi all. DVDO Edge user here, with my Panasonic TC-P50G10 (2009 model). I have a TivoS3 (hdmi), Oppo BDP80 (hdmi) and several game systems (composite, component) all hooked into the Edge. I also have the secondary HDMI Audio output running into a Marantz SR8001, that remains OFF most of the time. Lastly, I have a set of Arkview HDMI Extenders (over dual Cat5e) to take the Edge output through 50ft of conduit over to the TV.


For the most part, everything is working fantastically. Only items I have issues with are that it puts out a good bit of heat (overlookable), and the item detailed below:


I have had the Edge in the system for about 3-4 months now, and ever since I installed it, I have noticed that whenever the air conditioner kicks on/off, the screen blacks out for anywhere between 1/2 and 3 seconds. On the longer blanks the video comes back a good bit sooner than the sound, making me think it's re-handshaking and re-deciding where the audio should be routed. The same thing happens when I click on the ceiling fan in the room. It's obviously on the same service panel, but is definitely on a different circuit, and the electrical running to the fan and the switch were kept AWAY from the HT cable runs.


I put a UPS on the Edge, no change. Put it on the TV, no change. Put it on the Arkview extender, no change. Took the UPS off everything and took the Edge out of the equation-- problem all but disappeared. There was still a 1/4-sec (or less) blank when the TivoS3's HDMI output was run through the Arkview extenders straight to the TV, but the blankout wasn't anywhere NEAR what happens when the Edge is sourcing the signal.


Now for some more "hookup" details. Both the TV and the A/V rack are on the same circuit. That circuit is a single 30A circuit dedicated to the HT equipment (TV, A/V rack) and there are no fans, lights, dimmers, focused ion beams, or anything else attached to that circuit. Also, the HT circuit comes from a new service panel that was added from the main incoming house service entrance when the new family room (HT) was built on the back of the house. The A/C unit is on the first service panel. The two service panels are on the far right of the house, the service entrance and the A/C unit is on the left of the house. So the power for the AC unit runs all the way across the house and back to the A/C panel. The main trunks for the service panels may run close to each other, but I would not expect EMI/EMC to be the culprit here, but at this point I'm baffled.



With all that said--


Has anyone else experienced HDMI output sensitivity related to air conditioners or ceiling fan or anything else (poor power grid?) that might help me solve this problem?


It gets pretty annoying being in the middle of an intense movie scene or TV show and then the screen blanks out for three seconds.











thanks,

..dane


----------



## dlm10541

It sounds like excessive voltage drop on the A/C wiring. Possibly the wiring is too small for the load. The A/C can draw 6-10 time full load current on startup.


----------



## miltimj

What kind of UPS? If it's double-conversion, the A/C drop is a non-issue.


You mentioned proximity of the main service panel trunks - that's irrelevant from an EMI standpoint. However, what is relevant is the A/C high voltage line's proximity to the Cat-5e runs that the Arkviews are going across. It could be affecting it enough that the Edge is sensitive to the signal variations, but perhaps other components are not.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/19160798
> 
> 
> It sounds like excessive voltage drop on the A/C wiring. Possibly the wiring is too small for the load. The A/C can draw 6-10 time full load current on startup.



What are the appropriate solutions? The house is 29 years old, as is the wiring for this AC unit. this AC unit in paricular is probably around 10yrs old..


How best do I diagnose voltage drop?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/19160819
> 
> 
> What kind of UPS? If it's double-conversion, the A/C drop is a non-issue.
> 
> 
> You mentioned proximity of the main service panel trunks - that's irrelevant from an EMI standpoint. However, what is relevant is the A/C high voltage line's proximity to the Cat-5e runs that the Arkviews are going across. It could be affecting it enough that the Edge is sensitive to the signal variations, but perhaps other components are not.



I borrowed one from work.. A Back-UPS ES 500 .. Nothing extremely fancy, probably. But it didn't help the problem when it was on the TV or the A/V rack.


The AC mains running to the air conditioner units are at least 15 feet away.. They're not running through the family room at all. Neither the old downstairs unit or the new small upstairs unit. Old AC unit runs to the old service panel. New small one runs to the new service panel. But I _believe_ it's only the older one that's causing problems (now I'll have to go check that).


The ceiling fan wiring is of course much quicker. I have a three-speed slider switch on the wall plate and the fan itself is always in the "top speed" position. Clicking anywhere between OFF and MID causes NO problems. Clicking between anything and FULL speed causes the problem. (Even MID->FULL and FULL->MID.)


Since the ceiling fan is doing it as well, I'm wondering now if it's more likely related to the wiring of the 30A circuit than anything else. But I'm not sure where to go from here. Drops in the line are probably too short and difficult to try and catch on a 100MHz o'scope (I do have one of those at my disposal)...


..dane


----------



## miltimj

Voltage drop can be checked with a multi-meter, before and after the UPS (to see if that helped). There are also components (like a Belkin PureAV, as an example) that show the incoming voltage.


The UPS you used most likely wouldn't be able to help with voltage fluctuations - the cheap ones like that are more for "power is lost, switch to battery". A double-conversion UPS continuously converts from AC -> DC (ties in with battery) -> AC. It simply draws more from the capacitors and battery during the DC stage if there's an incoming voltage drop.


So you're saying the Cat-5e lines (that your baluns are connected to) don't run anywhere near high voltage lines?


----------



## audiodane

Nope. Gets within about 3' of the ceiling fan, but the ceiling fan wiring is run away from the conduit and crosses it perpendicularly to run to the switch on the far end of the room (entrance).


I have been wondering if the baluns could be the issue-- picking up any slight fluctuation in the HDMI signal levels and magnifying any sensitivity issues. I'm not sure how to fix that however. Not sure if an HDMI repeater before the balun would help (make a "stronger" signal into the balun??), or if a different brand of balun should be tried. Those are both more expensive options however, and as mentioned, are only treating the symptom and not the cause. I would much rather treat the cause, esp. in case any other household item might be slowly suffering long-term effects of whatever's going on..


I would think that the voltage drop would be too quick for a DMM to pickup. But I have a Fluke at home I can certainly monitor the circuit all the AV stuff is on..


thanks,

..dane


----------



## miltimj

A signal amplifier on the "source" balun side would help the signal, but it's unknown if that's the problem. To test, you could temporarily hook up a shorter, standard HDMI cable.


Another thing to test with the multi-meter is voltage drop across any of the other outlets. Note that voltage drop in itself isn't typically enough to cause these problems. My whole house HVAC draws nearly 200A of in rush current and the lights slightly dim every time it comes on, and I have no problems with any of my gear (even without UPS)... though I typically have everything plugged into a double-conversion UPS.


Note: I'm starting to think this may be worthy of a new thread as it's potentially off topic.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miltimj* /forum/post/19161708
> 
> 
> Note: I'm starting to think this may be worthy of a new thread as it's potentially off topic.



Good point. Let me wait for a short time to see if anyone replies in the display thread, then I will start a new topic to consolidate discussion.


thanks,

..dane


----------



## HiHoStevo

I am thinking about selling my Edge......


However, I have no clue whatsoever as to what might be a reasonable price to ask.. I am just curious, not fishing.


thank you


----------



## DerrickN

I'm in the market for a DVDO Edge and found a company that is selling a *Factory Renewed* for $399. What is "Factory Renewed" compared to "Factory Reburbished"? and is it worth the risk to buy one instead of a brand new one for $100 more?


Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/19162926
> 
> 
> I am thinking about selling my Edge......





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerrickN* /forum/post/19172714
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a DVDO Edge




Buyer meet seller. Seller meet buyer.












DerrickN, for your other question-- as long as you're getting a warantee, I don't see a problem with a factory renewed/refurb (same thing). Check with DVDO regarding their default factory warantee on the Edge processors, I don't recall what it is. That will help you compare. Also consider how upset you'd be if it DOES break outside of warantee, and how much it might cost to repair. Some prefer "new" stock. I have been buying used/refurbs for years now and have been happy.


good luck,

..dane


----------



## jesseasi

Needs some help with my DVDO Edge.


I am having a curious problem with my DVDO Edge. After leaving on my DVDO edge on after a day or so I start to get static in my picture. At first I thought it was some problem with my tv. I have installed a line conditioner for the LCD, replaced all the HDMI Cables, done just about everything I can.


What I have found is that if I unplug the Edge and just plug it back in - everything is perfect agian. But by the next day I start to have static in my picture and when playing movies I get skipping in the sound.


Any ideas?


----------



## pilot20

I had a similar issue with my Edge.


However, I got more than just static. It would work fine for awhile, but then

the picture would distort so badly that it was unwatchable. All that was visible was a faint outline of what was suppose to be there on a green background. Rebooting the unit would work for awhile, sometimes days and sometimes minutes before it would act up again.


I contacted the company via email and they asked me to send it in under warranty. They replaced the main board and it has worked fine since, which is more than six months ago.


I suggest you contact Anchorbay with your problem because it is most likely an Edge problem, not cables or power supply.


The only problem with the warranty service was that it took a month to get it back. However, after watching TV with the video processing in my Onkyo receiver for a month, I did learn to appreciate the benefits of the Edge when I got it back into my system. The video processing, not to mention the auto switching capability of the Edge, has been more appreciated since I was without for a month.


----------



## jorsan

Hi to all. Just bought my EDGE and Im very happy with it, for the price is impossible to find something better.

What I found is that with my HTPC I have no Dolby True HD / DTS HD thru the HDMI audio output, only stereo. If I use my bluray, all HD audio formats passes OK, so looks like is a configuration problem in my computer. Im using a Total media Theatre 3 software to play my movie-files. In the audio menuof TMT 3, the HDMI option is there so audio is outputing over it. My graphic card is a RADEON HD 5450. I use to have my HTPC connected to my Onkyo 885 preamp and pass all HD audio formats perfect; not now using the EDGE. I post this question here because maybe someone of you have experienced the same problem and found a solution. Thanks in advance


----------



## jorsan

no one?


----------



## audiodane

Well I've never used a HTPC before, much less with the Edge.. so I can't help there. I know the Edge ( user manual here ) has a setting for "Audio Output" and you can set it to Auto, Video HDMI, Audio HDMI, and Optical. (see page 19 of the user manual) If set to Auto, it will determine the audio selection based on whether or not you have a receiver hooked up (and turned on!), or just the TV output. Other settings will force certain modes. I use "auto" so that when the receiver is off the TV gets a stereo feed from the source, and when I turn on the receiver I get full surround channels...


cheers,

..dane


----------



## mdrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/19028790
> 
> 
> I just picked up an Edge. I am somewhat familiar with VP's, but no expert. I've had a VP30, VP50, VP50pro and I also have a Lumagen XS in another system.
> 
> 
> I am having what appears to be, a color space issue. It is only with my cable box. I have a box that does not have HDMI, but DVI. I am using an HDMI to DVI adapter. Not sure if that is relevant, but worth mentioning.... When I switch channels, every once in a while (random to the point of not knowing the root cause), the picture goes green. It looks as if the color space changed from RGB to 4:4:4. Nothing I do will change this back to normal with the exception of turning the Edge off, then back on again. Even if I turn the cable box off, then back on, the image remains green. Cycling the Edge power is the only thing that resolves the conflict.
> 
> 
> Before I call DVDO, has anyone else seen this problem and know the trick to resolve it?



I've been able to narrow down what is causing this problem, but have not figured out how to stop it. I think Ken at DVDO has given up as well. It has something to do with the deep color feature. The Edge and TV are not syncing properly. It does not matter what setting I have deep color set at (input and output). Off, Auto 16 or 32 bit settings, in all configurations results in the same problem. If I change one setting after the green tint appears, the Edge and TV re-sync and the tint goes away.


----------



## jorsan

Thanks for the info Dane. I've tried that and problem is still there.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jorsan* /forum/post/19203148
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> What I found is that with my HTPC I have no Dolby True HD / DTS HD thru the HDMI audio output, only stereo. If I use my bluray, all HD audio formats passes OK, so looks like is a configuration problem in my computer. Im using a Total media Theatre 3 software to play my movie-files. In the audio menuof TMT 3, the HDMI option is there so audio is outputing over it. My graphic card is a RADEON HD 5450. I use to have my HTPC connected to my Onkyo 885 preamp and pass all HD audio formats perfect; not now using the EDGE. I post this question here because maybe someone of you have experienced the same problem and found a solution. Thanks in advance



I'd guess that the Radeon driver is not recognizing the EDGE as a 5 channel device and is reverting to a simple stereo default. I'd fiddle with the PC's audio settings and see if either Arcsoft or ATI can help. I've a Radeon 5750 in my PC and will try connection to the Edge when they update the firmware again. I'll let you know if I've any luck.


----------



## blucabar

Hi, i like to know if there is anyone That is able to answer.


I would use the 'Edge' to 3 functions and want to know if it is able to perform these functions.


1) The first feature is that for which it was built, then video processor as the output from the Mac mini (DVI) and therefore the best DVD playback with its upscaling and deinterlacing capabilities.


2) The second function is dictated by the lack of integration of audio DVI output of my Mac then I would use to melt the Edge Video (DVI) and audio (SPIDF) to a HDMI video and audio together.


3) The third function is dictated by my need to want to use the Edge as a SPDIF audio splitter ....


Waiting for your reply thanking you in advance ........

Edit / Delete message


----------



## Fudoh

(2) and (3) are fine, but for (1) you need to set the Mac Mini's output to 480p60. It's also unlikely that the Mac Mini is able to output 100% correctly at 59.94Hz. The Edge will adjust to this, but you won't be able to do a proper 480p60 to 1080p24 conversation with this player.


----------



## blucabar

Thank you for your quick response.


Why should I set the output of the Mac "480p60"??


Because the Mac can not hook the frequency of 60 Hz?


You can solve the problem using the software for Mac Displayconfigx?


Now I ask you, but if I set the Mac's output to 1080 p is not good?


Thanks


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> You can solve the problem using the software for Mac Displayconfigx?
> 
> Now I ask you, but if I set the Mac's output to 1080 p is not good?



If you set your MM's output to 1080p, what do you expect the Edge to do with the picture ? You can apply some sharphess setting through the Edge, but deinterlacing and scaling are already done in the MM, so there's nothing else to do for the Edge.


You can use DisplayConfigX (or other apps) to set the resolution to 480p60, but you won't succeed to get a proper 3:2 cadence out of the MM, so Edge can't do a proper conversion to 24p.


----------



## blucabar

I understand you perfectly right for the 1080 p output from "MM".


So do not advise me to use your Mac connected to the Edge?


What real problem involves the fact that the Mac can not hang this frequency? Micro shots?


Do not have any suggestions for me?


You are really kind and helpful !!!!!


P.s. I use Plex to read the video File...


----------



## blucabar

For example, if i put on the Mac the "480p60" resolution and i want to see a 1080p Bluray film, i must change the resolution? Where? in the Mac, in the Plex or each? Thanks


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> For example, if i put on the Mac the "480p60" resolution and i want to see a 1080p Bluray film, i must change the resolution? Where? in the Mac, in the Plex or each? Thanks



yes, in OSX. Once you've setup two profiles in DisplayConfigX, it's just a single button so switch (you can assign hotkeys to resolutions).



> Quote:
> What real problem involves the fact that the Mac can not hang this frequency? Micro shots?



as said, you won't be able to convert 480p60 to 1080p24 without studder (lots of it). You can still do 480p to 1080p60 of course if that's good enough for you.


----------



## Hyrax

Hmmm. You can probably tell that I do not use a HTPC, so my remarks might be off base. It makes no sense to me for someone to rescale a 1080p blu-ray down to 480p just so the Edge can scale it up to 1080p again. It makes sense for the Edge to do all the scaling and for the Mac not to scale anything. I know nothing about Plex, so I'm not sure you can tell it to scale the playback or not.


This may not be an issue for you or not, blucabar, but I think some people have had problems with DVI working with HDCP. Most videos on a computer are not encrypted, so HDCP probably isn't an issue.


----------



## Fudoh

In post #6171 blucabar asked for DVD playback on a Mac Mini. For BD playback it's straight 1080p in/out of course.


----------



## Hyrax

I was responding to post #6176 ... which I may have misunderstood.


From your response to that post, I take it that you need to setup separate resolutions in OSX for every video resolution? Say, for example, you've got videos indended for all sorts of playback devices that have varying resolutions then there is no way to have the MM play them in their native resolution?


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandip_d* /forum/post/18893967
> 
> 
> I have joined the this exceptional forum and wish to say Hello to everybody. I am facing a strange problem with Edge. The firmware is updated to 1.50. I have connected total 5 hdmi inputs to the Edge. The Edge is not responding to remote. Also The edge was locked to one particular input. I found similar problem was experienced by other members. I tried what they suggested, so I pulled the plugs for all the inputs, restarted edge but of no use. The edge wont respond to remote and would remain locked to input. Then I switched back to firmware 1.27, did reset, again changed firmware to 1.5 and did reset secondtime. Now edge is honuring every input signal in the default sequence ( 1 to 5) but not responding to remote. I have logitech 885 but edge is not responding to this either. Also I have noticed that (the firmware 1.50 which was released on 20th May 2010), Edge is showing it as modified on January 11, 2008 after copying it (on July 10 2010) and rebooting Edge. This is happening for all firmware versions. Has anybody noticed this? Is there some hardware issue with the Edge? The unit is probably in default mode for all settings and is working. Regards...
> 
> Sandip



Did you get any resolution of this problem? I've just set up my HDTV system. I did research for a year. Finally got everything at the beginning of this month, including the Edge, which is a critical part of the lineup because I especially need the underscan function, since my monitor is 1024x720. (Pro monitor, Panasonic Plasma, not a TV.) It took me over two weeks to set everything up because I have an extremely complicated setup. After happily testing and using everything for a week, Edge has suddenly crashed on me. Last night it was working fine. Today it quit responding to the remote. It was locked on the last input I had used the previous night, which was component 2 (the cable company STB).


I tried all the suggestions I've seen on the forum, first moving the Blu-Ray HDMI input to another input on the Edge (no luck); then, by unplugging all the inputs and leaving the unit unplugged from the AC for a couple of hours, I was able to get it working again without any HDMI input. I rerouted the Blu-Ray temporarily so its input went directly to the monitor. I plugged everything else back into the Edge, and it fired up normally; the non-HDMI inputs (both components and S-video) worked fine. Then I shut everything down and reconnected the Blu-Ray to HDMI 1. I turned it back on and cycled through the inputs, saving the HDMI for last. The other inputs worked fine. As soon as I switched to HDMI the unit locked up completely. Now it is stuck on the HDMI input, and won't budge. (BTW, my HDMI cable is brand-new, high-quality silver, HDMI 1.4, so the cable is not the problem.)


Once again I unplugged the unit from the AC and unplugged all the inputs, then let it sit for a while. When I reconnected things, it was still locked up, stuck on the HDMI input with nothing but a blue screen. This time it is staying dead.


I should mention that before I did all the unplugging and replugging of inputs I did a reset and a firmware upgrade from 1.50 to 1.51. I thought that helped at first, but now that turns out to be useless as well.


I called DVDO tech support this afternoon, before I tried anything on my own, and got a message that they were all busy, so I left a message for them to call back. Hours later they hadn't, so I reached someone else in the office who told me that all the tech support people were out for the day.


This really has me steamed. Months of planning, weeks on my knees in a corner hooking up wiring, and after one week of use I get this. Eight hours on my knees again, and no success in correcting the problem. What the !! is going on with these things? Are the other people who have experienced these problems getting any satisfaction from DVDO (like a new unit that actually works, and keeps working for a considerable length of time), or have they just given up?


Any ideas/notions/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I've never had something go this haywire when it's so new.


Not a happy camper. Come on, DVDO. You can do better than this.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/19236543
> 
> 
> Not a happy camper. Come on, DVDO. You can do better than this.



Unfortunately I don't have an insight into your problem, but I believe CEDIA is on at the moment and many video processor companies tend to go somewhat unresponsive during this period.


Just FYI.


----------



## Murilo

I just received my denon im having a few issues with it, just want to compare with the edge. Can anyone tell me with the edge does it auto output correct resolutons? For instance if i put in a 1080i blue ray will it auto output 1080p, and if i put in a film blue ray will it auto output 1080p. Or do you have to select it. With the denon if i input 1080i video blue ray, i have to manually switch to 1080p/60 from 1080p/24, and vice versa.


----------



## JoshA

EDGE "Auto Mode" does not base the output resolution on the deinterlacing mode, it is based on what the EDID on the display says is the "preferred resolution". You can set EDGE to maintain the framerate that it is receiving on the input on the output, such that if you have a BD player that outputs the native format of the content (like the Oppos) EDGE will output 1080p-24 for BD and 1080p-60 for DVD.


----------



## blucabar

....... Sorry but i forget that i live in Europe, Italy and the frequency is 50 Hz!


The Edge support:

"Six HDMI 1.3 processes 480i/p-60, 576 i/p-50, 720p-50/60,

1080i-50/60, 1080p-24/50/60, VGA/SVGA/XGA/[email protected]".


If i check in my Mac the resolution 576 i/p 50, only to see the DVD, there is no problem with the edge connection?


Is necessary to use Display config x to change the Mac at this risolution or you just need your Mac to make the change of resolution?


In the Display config X there are many field. What i put inside the field to have a good native resolution to have a better result with the Edge?


Thanks a lot.


You are the most competent of the world !!!!


----------



## Fudoh

@blucabar:


but european BDs are also 1080p24 or 1080i60. If you don't have NTSC DVDs and don't watch any downloaded AVIs, you still need 576i/p50, 1080p24 and 1080p60 - depending on your content. DisplayConfigX is just easier to use for switching between resolutions fast and often.


----------



## blucabar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/19237137
> 
> 
> @blucabar:
> 
> 
> but european BDs are also 1080p24 or 1080i60. If you don't have NTSC DVDs and don't watch any downloaded AVIs, you still need 576i/p50, 1080p24 and 1080p60 - depending on your content. DisplayConfigX is just easier to use for switching between resolutions fast and often.



Thanks a lot.


I have check now but the MAC transorm the 576i (720x576) to 1024x576 and when i play the DVD (throught Plex) at this resolution (in the laptop mac screen) there many shots!! Why?


----------



## JoshA

blucabar - I am not sure if anyone has suggested this before but you would be so much better off with a dedicated DVD player that outputs 480i/p for NTSC and 576i/p for PAL.


----------



## Murilo

Has anyone compared lag times with like rockband or something when the edge does scaling in game mode vs the 360?


----------



## Murilo

Also just a few other questions quickly,


1. is there a way to connect to the edge without any processing? Just to use a certain input as hdmi switching?


2.If not does anyone use their pc and game with it at all in game mode. How does it work? I notice with the denon 602ci as soon as i turn on processing the mouse is not nearly as smooth.


3.If you match resolutions to the dvdo does it not do any processing is that a bypass at all?


----------



## blucabar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/19239762
> 
> 
> blucabar - I am not sure if anyone has suggested this before but you would be so much better off with a dedicated DVD player that outputs 480i/p for NTSC and 576i/p for PAL.



Thanks. I have sell my Oppo BD 83 because is not a mediaplayer! I use the Mac with Plex because is a good mediaplayer....


----------



## Fudoh

@Murilo:



> Quote:
> Has anyone compared lag times with like rockband or something when the edge does scaling in game mode vs the 360?



When in gamemode the Edge is very fast (6ms (or was it 8?)), nothing to worry about.


(1) no

(2) you won't notice the Edge's delay in gamemode, but you can't use detail or edge enhancement either.

(3) no


----------



## blucabar

Is arrived my Edge. Is favolous! But i have only one problem...for now


Is possible to have every output configuration depends the input that i select?


For example i conncet :


HDMI 1 my satellite receiver,


HDMI 2 My Macbook pro


When i put the Mac, in the Edge, i make modify the underscan to see all the screen. When i change to HDMI 1, i see the satellite program in a little screen and i modify an other time the underscan to see a correct video.


There is a solution?????


----------



## audiodane

One of the very benefits of the DVDO engine is that it CAN have different settings per-input. For instance I need overscan on my Tivo output, but none at all on my bluray player output. DVDO handles all that for me.


What TV are you using it with? It sounds like your TV might be adding overscan that you're using the DVDO to compensate for, when you may just be able to tell your TV to disable overscan for HDMI inputs. On my 2009 Panasonic Plasma (TC-P50G10) with an HDMI input I can set to "HD Size 1" or "HD Size 2." Size 2 has around 5% overscan, Size 1 is 1:1 pixel display (no overscan), so I set it on that for the Edge input.


cheers,

..dane


----------



## Raistlin_HT

A majority of the settings are on a per-input basis. However, there are a few that are global.


I'll look up the info tonight if no one posts the answer. Off the top of my head though, I'm pretty sure underscan happens to be one of the global settings.


----------



## blucabar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/19266989
> 
> 
> One of the very benefits of the DVDO engine is that it CAN have different settings per-input. For instance I need overscan on my Tivo output, but none at all on my bluray player output. DVDO handles all that for me.
> 
> 
> What TV are you using it with? It sounds like your TV might be adding overscan that you're using the DVDO to compensate for, when you may just be able to tell your TV to disable overscan for HDMI inputs. On my 2009 Panasonic Plasma (TC-P50G10) with an HDMI input I can set to "HD Size 1" or "HD Size 2." Size 2 has around 5% overscan, Size 1 is 1:1 pixel display (no overscan), so I set it on that for the Edge input.
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



I have a Samsung 40" 5 serie's......


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raistlin_HT* /forum/post/19267100
> 
> 
> A majority of the settings are on a per-input basis. However, there are a few that are global.
> 
> 
> I'll look up the info tonight if no one posts the answer. Off the top of my head though, I'm pretty sure underscan happens to be one of the global settings.



it is (global). i was pretty sure you were right off the top of my head too, but i looked it up in the user manual to verify.


----------



## audiodane

So was I misunderstanding, that blucabar is saying his DVDO is loosing his underscan setting (supposed to be a global setting) when he changes inputs? I thought underscan was a per-input setting... but I don't have the manual with me..


..dane


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/19269481
> 
> 
> So was I misunderstanding, that blucabar is saying his DVDO is loosing his underscan setting (supposed to be a global setting) when he changes inputs? I thought underscan was a per-input setting... but I don't have the manual with me..
> 
> 
> ..dane



i believe you were misunderstanding. i believe he was saying that the underscan setting for a given input was persisting to all other inputs, as opposed to being lost (although i guess a global setting persisting could look the same as a per input setting being lost, if a per input setting is what you're expecting), and he was having to adjust it for each input, each time he changed inputs (because he wanted them at different settings). which would be commensurate with it being a global setting.


according to my memory of my testing (sometimes good, sometimes bad), and the user manual (much more trustworthy source







) it's global.


----------



## blucabar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/19269516
> 
> 
> i believe you were misunderstanding. i believe he was saying that the underscan setting for a given input was persisting to all other inputs, as opposed to being lost (although i guess a global setting persisting could look the same as a per input setting being lost, if a per input setting is what you're expecting), and he was having to adjust it for each input, each time he changed inputs (because he wanted them at different settings). which would be commensurate with it being a global setting.
> 
> 
> according to my memory of my testing (sometimes good, sometimes bad), and the user manual (much more trustworthy source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's global.



EXACT !!!! "absolootbs" have understand perfectly what happended to me!!!


----------



## FerretHunter

I'm about ready to give up on my Edge, and DVDO in general.


I bought an Edge about 3 years ago. It had the infamous problem of the remote not responding. I sent it to DVDO, at my cost. They sent me back my unit repaired, but with another unit's back plate and serial number.


Today, I was watching tv when the screen suddenly went green. On all inputs, the screen turns green once the input unit is turned on and sending a signal. There is also a high pitched audio sound signl that the Edge is sending to my receiver.


I tried powering down, unplugging, ... no change. I'll try upgrading the firmware tomorrow and resetting the unit.


The Edge, when it works, is a nice unit. But this is the second time it has crapped out on me. I'm not impressed with DVDO's support either from the first incident.


Lesson learned I guess.


Has anyone else had this issue? I didn't want to read through 200+ pages, and the search function didn't bring anything back.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/19294549
> 
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on my Edge, and DVDO in general.
> 
> 
> I bought an Edge about 3 years ago. It had the infamous problem of the remote not responding. I sent it to DVDO, at my cost. They sent me back my unit repaired, but with another unit's back plate and serial number.
> 
> 
> Today, I was watching tv when the screen suddenly went green. On all inputs, the screen turns green once the input unit is turned on and sending a signal. There is also a high pitched audio sound signl that the Edge is sending to my receiver.
> 
> 
> I tried powering down, unplugging, ... no change. I'll try upgrading the firmware tomorrow and resetting the unit.
> 
> 
> The Edge, when it works, is a nice unit. But this is the second time it has crapped out on me. I'm not impressed with DVDO's support either from the first incident.
> 
> 
> Lesson learned I guess.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? I didn't want to read through 200+ pages, and the search function didn't bring anything back.



actually mine has just recently started doing that same thing from time to time, along with several other random flaky things. seems to happen in conjunction with video reinitialization (eg. stopping a dvd/bluray and going back to the menu, or exiting from a video back to the user interface on a media streamer). doesn't happen every time, but when it does happen it seems to always be one of those types of situations. going to standby then turning back on doesn't fix it - just comes right back with the green tint. if i unplug and plug back it, it's like it's completely dead - won't respond to the remote to turn on. seems i have to unplug it, then unplug either the source or display or both (never figured out the exact "formula"), then plug it back in, then replug the source and/or display, then power on.


it's also done the same thing to me a couple of other times, but with red tint rather than green. other weirdness has included randomly losing audio in the middle of watching a streamed avi (not a temporary dropout... audio completely gone until reboot), locking up with a bunch of blue lines and a strange grid-like pattern covering the whole screen, and i think a couple more i can't remember right now. i'm on the latest firmware and had been for a while before the problems started, so i don't think it's firmware related. but none the less, i'd thought about downgrading to 1.4 just to see if it made any difference. just haven't gotten around to actually doing it yet...


----------



## dsidney

For about a week now, my EDGE started working wrongly.


The picture lost a lot of contrast, colors are attenuated and there is a haze over the picture on dark scenes loosing all the details.


Everything is like sort of brownish for lack of better terms. The darker areas of dark scenes are all blurred.


It took me a week to perceive that it was the EDGE, I first thought it was the TV.


The only thing I use the EDGE is to work with my Satellite box that outputs a 480i signal via S-Video cable to the EDGE.


To confirm it was the EDGE I took it out of the loop.


I used the same S-video cable that was feeding the EDGE, straight to the TV and confirmed the problem is on EDGE. So the STB receiver and the S-video cable are not the problem.


The TV is not the problem too because my Oppo BPD83 works perfectly with it.


My EDGE is about 1,5 years old.


I will appreciate any help.


Please, any thoughts or comments would be very appreciated.


----------



## FerretHunter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/19294982
> 
> 
> actually mine has just recently started doing that same thing from time to time, along with several other random flaky things.
> 
> 
> it's also done the same thing to me a couple of other times, but with red tint rather than green.



Yeah, I had this kind of flaky behaviour as well. I would turn the Edge off, back on, and the color would be green, grey, or purpleish. Most of the time though, it was green. One time, I actually got a picture, but it was kind of snowy. Eventually (within a few seconds), it went a solid color.


I think the Edge is just a piece of junk. I'm hoping I can get a hold of one of the Denon units on sale at avs. Being in Canada, I'd have to spend about $150 sending this unit in with insurance. And its' out of warranty.


Another option could be to try to utilize DVDO's offer for an upgrade to the Duo, but why would I have faith in a higher priced unit from DVDO with the Edge has crapped out on me twice in less than 3 years?


DVDO used to respond to postings, but I noticed a while ago they don't respond much anymore. Who has time to respond to issues with current products when you are trying to sell a newer unit?


And don't get me started on how they can send my repaired unit back with another units' back panel (and serial number). Now if I send this one in, they'll probably whine about the serial number mismatch with my account.


----------



## FerretHunter

Well, this round of discussions with DVDO is much better. They have provided me with a couple of fair resolutions. Not great, but very fair. It's not their fault that I'm outside the US and have to pay big bucks for shipping.


I'm going to trade in this crappy Edge product and take a chance on the Duo. Hopefully it's a different design and more reliable.


Too bad the Edge didn't crap out a month ago, ... the Denon's are sold out now. Guess they went like hot cakes.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/19295249
> 
> 
> For about a week now, my EDGE started working wrongly.
> 
> 
> The picture lost a lot of contrast, colors are attenuated and there is a haze over the picture on dark scenes loosing all the details.
> 
> 
> Everything is like sort of brownish for lack of better terms. The darker areas of dark scenes are all blurred.
> 
> 
> It took me a week to perceive that it was the EDGE, I first thought it was the TV.
> 
> 
> The only thing I use the EDGE is to work with my Satellite box that outputs a 480i signal via S-Video cable to the EDGE.
> 
> 
> To confirm it was the EDGE I took it out of the loop.
> 
> 
> I used the same S-video cable that was feeding the EDGE, straight to the TV and confirmed the problem is on EDGE. So the STB receiver and the S-video cable are not the problem.
> 
> 
> The TV is not the problem too because my Oppo BPD83 works perfectly with it.
> 
> 
> My EDGE is about 1,5 years old.
> 
> 
> I will appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> Please, any thoughts or comments would be very appreciated.



You may want to check the picture controls on the edge. A while back I had a similar occurrence. In checking the picture controls within the Edge options the brightness setting had changed to a much higher value ( I forgot how high) This is normally set to 0.


Changing this setting back to 0 corrected the problem. I believe several people had a similar experience. I believe this was corrected with a firmware update for me.


barry


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FerretHunter* /forum/post/19294549
> 
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on my Edge, and DVDO in general.
> 
> 
> I bought an Edge about 3 years ago. It had the infamous problem of the remote not responding. I sent it to DVDO, at my cost. They sent me back my unit repaired, but with another unit's back plate and serial number.
> 
> 
> Today, I was watching tv when the screen suddenly went green. On all inputs, the screen turns green once the input unit is turned on and sending a signal. There is also a high pitched audio sound signl that the Edge is sending to my receiver.
> 
> 
> I tried powering down, unplugging, ... no change. I'll try upgrading the firmware tomorrow and resetting the unit.
> 
> 
> The Edge, when it works, is a nice unit. But this is the second time it has crapped out on me. I'm not impressed with DVDO's support either from the first incident.
> 
> 
> Lesson learned I guess.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? I didn't want to read through 200+ pages, and the search function didn't bring anything back.



Does it look something like this:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post17442033


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/19302627
> 
> 
> You may want to check the picture controls on the edge. A while back I had a similar occurrence. In checking the picture controls within the Edge options the brightness setting had changed to a much higher value ( I forgot how high) This is normally set to 0.
> 
> 
> Changing this setting back to 0 corrected the problem. I believe several people had a similar experience. I believe this was corrected with a firmware update for me.
> 
> 
> barry


*Barry*,


Thanks a lot for the tip.


But I have checked and everything was on zero as I normally let it because I use to calibrate the TV only with the EDGE setup on zeros.


So, unless it changed something without changing the parameters on the Info Menu, it is not the problem.


My EDGE is still on firmware 1.4 and was working great before this situation.


Which firmware corrected the problem for you?


Which firmware you are using now?


Thanks,


Sidney


----------



## blb1215

I don't recall which firmware update corrected the problem. I am currently running 1.5


barry


----------



## blb1215

I have a question for Edge owners. I am a bit reluctant to even ask as I don't want to bring any bad luck my way. With all the talk recently on their Edge units "giving out" I am concerned over what options I would have if I am unlucky.


I purchased my edge in part to solve a specify issue. The issue I have is my receiver (pioneer 74 elite) will not pass 1080P and my monitor (pioneer 600M) is 1080P. When playing Bluray I had no means to get both 1080P and advanced audio codecs. I could connect BD outputting 1080P via HDMI direct to 600M and use optical or coax audio to receiver or I could connect BD outputting 1080i video and PCM audio over HDMI to receiver then to 600M.


I could not find a solution that would allow 1080P to 600M and PCM to receiver. I hope that makes sense. So my question is if my Edge goes out does anyone know of another solution, besides upgrading my receiver?


The Edge with its dual HDMI outputs. One for audio that passes a blank 720P video signal was able to solve this.


Thanks,

Barry


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/19304218
> 
> 
> I have a question for Edge owners. I am a bit reluctant to even ask as I don't want to bring any bad luck my way. With all the talk recently on their Edge units "giving out" I am concerned over what options I would have if I am unlucky.
> 
> 
> I purchased my edge in part to solve a specify issue. The issue I have is my receiver (pioneer 74 elite) will not pass 1080P and my monitor (pioneer 600M) is 1080P. When playing Bluray I had no means to get both 1080P and advanced audio codecs. I could connect BD outputting 1080P via HDMI direct to 600M and use optical or coax audio to receiver or I could connect BD outputting 1080i video and PCM audio over HDMI to receiver then to 600M.
> 
> 
> I could not find a solution that would allow 1080P to 600M and PCM to receiver. I hope that makes sense. So my question is if my Edge goes out does anyone know of another solution, besides upgrading my receiver?
> 
> 
> The Edge with its dual HDMI outputs. One for audio that passes a blank 720P video signal was able to solve this.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Barry



thats the same primary reason for which i bought my edge too - wanted lossless audio but didn't want my avr in my video chain. the scaling, deinterlacing, video processing, and detailed info screens were a nice bonus. as far as other options for this, the duo has the same hdmi setup and all the other goodies of the edge, as well as a full cms, a second output, and a few extra inputs. it comes at a cost though. from what i've seen, used duos (when you can find them) go for about double what you can pick up a b stock/refurb edge for.


----------



## audiodane

I agree-- I'd love to know what other alternatives exist out there. Frankly I don't need the fancy video processing; I've been pleased with the performance (in our situation) without it. I want lossless PCM audio, but don't want to have the receiver on all the time (a similar net result to your AVR not being _able_ to pass 1080p; I don't want to _have_ to rely on my AVR being on just to watch Dora the Explorer).


I'm not sure however what other options exist...


To their credit, they are working with me on my HDMI balun issue.... Not resolved yet, but major kudos to them being proactive about it!


..dane


----------



## HiHoStevo

FYI.............


I just purchased the DVDO Duo....


So I have placed my ~6 month old Edge in the AVS Classified Section.


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/19345068
> 
> 
> FYI.............
> 
> 
> I just purchased the DVDO Duo....
> 
> 
> So I have placed my ~6 month old Edge in the AVS Classified Section.



And the main differences are.... (?)


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/19345104
> 
> 
> And the main differences are.... (?)




Well I tend to be a bit of an equipment "junkie."







(please don't tell my wife... although I am pretty sure she has suspicions)


The Duo offers two additional HDMI inputs and a CMS (color management system) which was added by software update to the Duo... I am not sure if they will add this capability or not to the Edge.


The CMS was of interest because I am considering replacing my InFocus projector with the JVC RS-40 which does not have any Calibration capability other than a few presets the factory provides (you have to buy the more expensive RS-50 if you want to be able to calibrate it).


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI.............
> 
> 
> I just purchased the DVDO Duo....
> 
> 
> So I have placed my ~6 month old Edge in the AVS Classified Section.



Sold!



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## stevielee

This is most curious!


----------



## Raistlin_HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/19345194
> 
> 
> The Duo offers two additional HDMI inputs and a CMS (color management system) which was added by software update to the Duo... I am not sure if they will add this capability or not to the Edge.



Unfortunately the CMS cannot be added to Edge. Duo is more FPGA based, whereas the similar core systems on Edge are ASIC. Some features simply can't be added due to a lack of programmability.


----------



## flanntastic

i got a ? for you guys, i have a slingbox, i use it while i play xbox, my cable box is hooked to the edge by hdmi, my slingbox signal is coming from the svideo on my cable box, when i switch the edge to my xbox my cable box flashs up on my slingbox viewer as a message from the edge.

"your tv does not allow the display of this program through the DVI input source, please conect another input source"


BUT i have NO DVI sources


----------



## berbeyly

So great!

Thanks for sharing this infor.


----------



## sirhc55

Love to see the 3D pass through soon. . .


----------



## CAVX

Will THE EDGE support customizable horizontal squeeze to complement the current customizable vertical stretch? I'm super impressed with everything else it does so far for 2D and want to add this VP to enhance my Constant Image Height system.


----------



## unready




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/19417174
> 
> 
> Love to see the 3D pass through soon. . .



They just released the 3D pass-through for the iScan DUO product.. So hopefully that means that the upgrade is right around the corner for us EDGE users as well










iScan Duo - "Firmware v2.30 (beta) Release date: Oct 27, 2010"


----------



## audiodane

From the DVDO Home Page:



> Quote:
> HDMI 1.4a specifies a large number of 3D formats, and it specifies a smaller number of formats whose support is mandatory for 3D displays. EDGE and iScan Duo will pass the mandatory formats through from input to output, based on the specifications.
> 
> 
> Availability: late November 2010.
> 
> 
> We will continue to update firmware as needed to provide compatibility with as many products as possible.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/19418515
> 
> 
> Will THE EDGE support customizable horizontal squeeze to complement the current customizable vertical stretch? I'm super impressed with everything else it does so far for 2D and want to add this VP to enhance my Constant Image Height system.



Though I'm sure some of us make this request every time we download new firmware (I do) I would have to say I doubt it. Perhaps with the Duo as I recall it being mentioned that this was being explored respective to that device.


ted


----------



## CAVX

Thanks TVRed, off to look at DUO then...


----------



## jesseasi

Just got an email back from Anchor Bay.


"Hi Jesse,


Thank you for your e-mail to DVDO.


We’re planning to release a new EDGE firmware version with 3D pass-through on our web site later this month.


Thank you,




I hope it is sooner this month rather than later. I am dying to see what my DirecTV and Samsung Blu-ray player look like using 3D. (I know I could physically bypass the DVDO, but with my setup it would take hours to pull it apart....)


In the meantime, anyone here find a way to get 3D through the EDGE?


----------



## dsmith901

Quote:

Originally Posted by *unready* 
They just released the 3D pass-through for the iScan DUO product.. So hopefully that means that the upgrade is right around the corner for us EDGE users as well










iScan Duo - "Firmware v2.30 (beta) Release date: Oct 27, 2010"


So a bypass means you lose access to all the video processing you paid for with the Edge when viewing 3D? Will 3D mean the death of video processors?


----------



## CAVX

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dsmith901* 
So a bypass means you lose access to all the video processing you paid for with the Edge when viewing 3D? Will 3D mean the death of video processors?
Not if they get the FW ready and working. I think 3D was rushed out too fast and manufactures are now running around like angry ants sorting solutions so as not be suddenly made redundant.


----------



## dbphd

This morning I downloaded 1.5.1 in preparation for delivery of a Cary Cinema 11a. The information from the PS3 indicates it's transmitting the new protocols, e.g. Dolby True HD or DTS-HD Master Audio, but the C11a continues to display PCM 5.1. The info shows the Edge is running 1.5.1 build 1.28. I know from the AVS C11a/v owners' thread that this has been a problem, but one I thought version 1.5.1 fixed. Have I missed something?


In my application, the PS3 and DirecTV HD-DVR output via HDMI to the Edge; the video/audio output from the Edge goes directly to the projector via HDMI; the audio only output from the Edge goes to the C11a via HDMI.


The sound, by the way, is extraordinary, bettering the Proceed PAV/PDSD the C11a replaced. The 1.5.1 software represents a skip of several software versions, and I think, or maybe imagine, the picture is a bit improved. Could that be true?


db


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbphd* /forum/post/19448419
> 
> 
> This morning I downloaded 1.5.1 in preparation for delivery of a Cary Cinema 11a. The information from the PS3 indicates it's transmitting the new protocols, e.g. Dolby True HD or DTS-HD Master Audio, but the C11a continues to display PCM 5.1. The info shows the Edge is running 1.5.1 build 1.28. I know from the AVS C11a/v owners' thread that this has been a problem, but one I thought version 1.5.1 fixed. Have I missed something?
> 
> 
> In my application, the PS3 and DirecTV HD-DVR output via HDMI to the Edge; the video/audio output from the Edge goes directly to the projector via HDMI; the audio only output from the Edge goes to the C11a via HDMI.
> 
> 
> The sound, by the way, is extraordinary, bettering the Proceed PAV/PDSD the C11a replaced. The 1.5.1 software represents a skip of several software versions, and I think, or maybe imagine, the picture is a bit improved. Could that be true?
> 
> 
> db



Have you set your PS3 Slim to bitstream?


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsmith901* /forum/post/19447114
> 
> 
> So a bypass means you lose access to all the video processing you paid for with the Edge when viewing 3D? Will 3D mean the death of video processors?



For other than "gamers", I seriously doubt that any of us will find that 3D is a large percentage of our viewing. My vt25 does a good job with 3D; but I doubt that I will watch as much as 2 hours of it in an average month.


----------



## dsidney

Hi,


My EDGE just completed 2 years and is giving out on me.


I am very frustrated with this very short life endurance.


I liked it very much so far and it is very disappointing this situation.


I wrote the following note to DVDO, hopping to at least hear any kind of suggestion or advise from them, whether it would be fixable or not.


*"Hi,


Please a need some guidance to solve this problem.


For about a week now, my EDGE started working wrongly.


The picture lost a lot of contrast, colors are attenuated and there is a haze over the picture on dark scenes loosing all the details.


The color have a brownish hue for lack of better terms. The darker areas of dark scenes are all blurred.


It took me a week to perceive that it was the EDGE, I first thought it was the TV.


The only thing I use the EDGE is to work with my Satellite box that outputs a 480i signal via S-Video cable to the EDGE.


To confirm it was the EDGE I took it out of the loop.


I used the same S-video cable that was feeding the EDGE, straight to the TV and confirmed the problem is on EDGE. So the STB receiver and the S-video cable are not the problem.


The TV is not the problem too because my Oppo BPD83 works perfectly with it.


My EDGE is about 1,5 to 2 years old.


Serial Number: EDGE 101060801335


I will appreciate any help."*


*But surprisingly I got no answer from them.*


My TV is a brand new Panasonic plasma 50VT20 and the HDMI cables I use with the BDP83 and EDGE are of same quality and I exchanged then to discard then too as a culprit.


I live in Brazil, so it would be probably cost prohibitive to send it to be fixed in US.


No, my dilemma is to try to find out a way to fix this myself or buy another VP.


Can you suggest another VP good option to buy other than from DVDO, because I am really afraid to shell out money again on their products.


I bought my EDGE just after release and paid full retail price of $700.00 at that time.


I think spending again now $1000.00 for the *DUO* and expecting the same life span or even worst than I got, is a bit too much.

*I am very disappointed with the customer service of DVDO ignoring me completely.*


I know it is out of warranty, but they could at least suggest to send it to be fixed there.


If anyone have any idea of what sort of problem it could be, please let me know.


Does any company or DVDO itself sells refurbished boards for the EDGE? So I could fix it myself.

*Is the new Denon VP (I think it is the model 602CI) a good option?*

*Is it better than the EDGE? Is it of better quality (durability) compared to EDGE?*


Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advises.


I wish you all better lucky than I had with the EDGE. Don't get me wrong, I still think it is very good VP when it works properly, and it did for almost two years for me.


Have a nice week everybody.


Sidney


----------



## dbphd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/19448436
> 
> 
> Have you set your PS3 Slim to bitstream?



Extreman asks, H_ave you set your PS3 Slim to bitstream?_


My PS3 is an earlier model. At the Cinema 11a owners' site, I was told the earlier PS3 doesn't send bit stream, so my C11a display should show PCM 5.1. Does the Oppo BDP 83 have a problem sending the lossless protocols through an Edge to a Cary Cinema 11a?


db


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/19451282
> 
> 
> Can you suggest another VP good option to buy other than from DVDO, because I am really afraid to shell out money again on their products.
> 
> 
> I bought my EDGE just after release and paid full retail price of $700.00 at that time.
> 
> 
> I think spending again now $1000.00 for the *DUO* and expecting the same life span or even worst than I got, is a bit too much.
> 
> *I am very disappointed with the customer service of DVDO ignoring me completely.*
> 
> 
> I know it is out of warranty, but they could at least suggest to send it to be fixed there.
> 
> 
> If anyone have any idea of what sort of problem it could be, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney



Take a look at the Kramer VP 728. It runs for around $750 US on the street. Haven't used one myself, but I've used other products of theirs, and they make good stuff. Specs and manuals are here . Most of the non-HDMI inputs are RCA, including the S-Video input, so you have to find adapters, which are available online at places like svideo.com .


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/19451282
> 
> 
> *Is the new Denon VP (I think it is the model 602CI) a good option?*
> 
> *Is it better than the EDGE? Is it of better quality (durability) compared to EDGE?*



Not saying the Denon is a bad product, actually a lot of people seem to like it. But just be aware, if you are thinking that Denon is a brand new product that was just recently released, it's not. Even though you can still buy a new one, that Denon is not at all a new model. It's actually also almost a full two year old design, and in fact it's also been a discontinued product for quite awhile, and that is why they are being sold at blow out/clearance sale type prices from their original MSRP right now, and that they very likely will no longer get anything like firmware updates from Denon.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/19451282
> 
> 
> The only thing I use the EDGE is to work with my Satellite box that outputs a 480i signal via S-Video cable to the EDGE.



When it was working, did the Edge give a better picture on the TV than simply running the s-video directly into the TV?


If you are only using a VP for 480i s-video, then some of the superseded AVRs used the ABT2010 chip (as used in the Edge) and might give you similar results. Even the previous ABT chip would probably support de-interlacing and scaling (you probably don't need PreP).


I would have suggested taking a look at the Pioneer 1120 AVR as it uses the new Marvell QDEO chip for VP, but I don't think it supports s-video inputs.


The problem with most newer TVs and AVRs is that they have dropped s-video inputs.


----------



## dsidney

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Johnla* 
Not saying the Denon is a bad product, actually a lot of people seem to like it. But just be aware, if you are thinking that Denon is a brand new product that was just recently released, it's not. Even though you can still buy a new one, that Denon is not at all a new model. It's actually also almost a full two year old design, and in fact it's also been a discontinued product for quite awhile, and that is why they are being sold at blow out/clearance sale type prices from their original MSRP right now, and that they very likely will no longer get anything like firmware updates from Denon.
John,


Thanks a lot for this info. I stand corrected.


I searched a little and found that this model is actually from 2007.


A didn't know this is a discontinued product.


I don't know much about Denon products.


I am looking into this option due to the actual price point and because someone commented here as an option to the EDGE.


I liked the EDGE very much, and I need to find an option that would delivery similar picture quality, and if possible more durable life.


Thanks.


Sidney


----------



## dsidney

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* 
Take a look at the Kramer VP 728. It runs for around $750 US on the street. Haven't used one myself, but I've used other products of theirs, and they make good stuff. Specs and manuals are here . Most of the non-HDMI inputs are RCA, including the S-Video input, so you have to find adapters, which are available online at places like svideo.com .
nyco,


Thanks for the suggestion.


I think this is not the best option for me.


It seems a little bit more hassle, having to buy adapters.


Besides I never seen anything about this company and their products. They seems to be a little unknown brand (correct if I am wrong please).


I usually rely on things a read a lot here on the AVS Forum to choose and buy my things.


One of the things I like most about the EDGE is the simplicity and the amount of features (besides picture quality of course).


Thanks.


----------



## dsidney

Quote:

Originally Posted by *IanD* 
When it was working, did the Edge give a better picture on the TV than simply running the s-video directly into the TV?


If you are only using a VP for 480i s-video, then some of the superseded AVRs used the ABT2010 chip (as used in the Edge) and might give you similar results. Even the previous ABT chip would probably support de-interlacing and scaling (you probably don't need PreP).


I would have suggested taking a look at the Pioneer 1120 AVR as it uses the new Marvell QDEO chip for VP, but I don't think it supports s-video inputs.


The problem with most newer TVs and AVRs is that they have dropped s-video inputs.
Ian,


Much, much better picture on the TV (any TV I tried).


My new plasma TV is very good, but I believe Panasonic (to be fair I think no CE Manufacturer nowadays do) don't put much effort on s-video in quality. It seems natural because it is a dying type of conection.


I am not much into AVRs (I am not a an Audiophile type of guy, my left hearing is fading due to a chronic problem).


I have a basic AVR from JVC that I use to stereo music (yes I still use only stereo) and for watch movies.


So, a sophisticated AVR would be too much for this purpose.


When I said I used the EDGE only for s-video, I was not accurate.


The best application on my setup, was for watching my cable feed that is Satellite signal from the company Sky.


The thing is that Sky here (subsidiary of the Sky in Europe) still selling the packages with a very basic receptor with s-video out (480i/60Hz).


They have the HD service (only for the expansive package), that is not really good as yours, and a ripoff.


Their HD receiver doesn't delivery the quality even near the EDGE quality.


I don't see this exploitation finishing in a near future.


So, for now, all keep using VPs for better image quality for watching basic cable broadcast.


Thanks a lot.


Sidney


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/19455337
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the EDGE very much, and I need to find an option that would delivery similar picture quality, and if possible more durable life.



With something like a video processor, it's probably very hard to say if anything will be more durable or not. So for whatever you decide to go with, maybe you should look into what the price would be for a extended warranty.


----------



## dsidney

Does anybody knows if the EDGE still on production?


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/19471574
> 
> 
> Does anybody knows if the EDGE still on production?



well it's still for sale by ABT, and b-stock units are currently on sale for $399. The website also seems to indicate that it is still current. Have you heard rumors of it being discontinued?


Have you called DVDO / ABT ?










..dane


----------



## dsidney

Dane,


No, I haven't heard anything about this.


I am asking because my EDGE is failing just before 2 years.


So, I am trying to decide if I go for a new one or not.


Because it is a 3 years old product already. Maybe DVDO is coming with a new version of it.


But I think iScan Duo is already the natural replacement for the EDGE.


There aren't many choices on less than $1000.00 price range.


Thanks.


Sidney


----------



## dlm10541

Give them a call. Even if out of warranty maybe repair can be done at much lower cost than a new unit.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlm10541* /forum/post/19474000
> 
> 
> Give them a call. Even if out of warranty maybe repair can be done at much lower cost than a new unit.



+1


A Duo is certainly a nice replacement for the Edge-- but it comes at quite a hefty price! I was mainly looking for a multi-input, multi-format, media aggregator/switcher, so the Edge was just fine for me. (I had a second-hand VP30 before the Edge but found that it couldn't pass 1080p properly once I got my Bluray player.) No way I could afford a Duo at today's pricing.. but they're really awesome units for those who can!










What kind of failure is your Edge experiencing, out of curiousity?


..dane


----------



## dsidney

Quote:

Originally Posted by *audiodane* 
+1


A Duo is certainly a nice replacement for the Edge-- but it comes at quite a hefty price! I was mainly looking for a multi-input, multi-format, media aggregator/switcher, so the Edge was just fine for me. (I had a second-hand VP30 before the Edge but found that it couldn't pass 1080p properly once I got my Bluray player.) No way I could afford a Duo at today's pricing.. but they're really awesome units for those who can!










What kind of failure is your Edge experiencing, out of curiousity?


..dane
Dane,


It is intermittent, but most of the time it is malfunctioning.


The picture loses contrast, colors are attenuated and there is a "brownish" haze over the picture, and on dark scenes loosing all the details.


The picture gets a brownish hue for lack of better terms. The darker areas of dark scenes loses all details.


The colors get off becoming yellowish/brownish.


It took me a week to perceive that it was the EDGE, I first thought it was the TV.


The main use for the EDGE in my setup is to process TV broadcast of my Satellite box that outputs a 480i signal via S-Video cable to the EDGE.


To confirm it was the EDGE I took it out of the loop. I tried changing HDMI cable, s-video cable and the satellite box too.


I used the same S-video cable that was feeding the EDGE, straight to the TV and confirmed the problem is on EDGE. So the STB receiver and the S-video cable are not the problem.


The TV is not the problem too because my Oppo BPD83 works perfectly with it.


I think spending now $1000.00 for the iScan DUO and expecting the same life span or even worst than I got with the EDGE and with the lack of interest from part of Anchor Bay, would not be a wise decision.


I wrote to Anchor Bay about my EDGE's problem and they didn't even answer me.


So, I am guessing they are not interested in supporting it anymore. At least for out of warranty units.


Thanks,


Sidney


----------



## seabream




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsidney* /forum/post/19480803
> 
> 
> Dane,
> 
> 
> It is intermittent, but most of the time it is malfunctioning.
> 
> 
> The picture loses contrast, colors are attenuated and there is a "brownish" haze over the picture, and on dark scenes loosing all the details.
> 
> 
> The picture gets a brownish hue for lack of better terms. The darker areas of dark scenes loses all details.
> 
> 
> The colors get off becoming yellowish/brownish.
> 
> 
> It took me a week to perceive that it was the EDGE, I first thought it was the TV.
> 
> 
> The main use for the EDGE in my setup is to process TV broadcast of my Satellite box that outputs a 480i signal via S-Video cable to the EDGE.
> 
> 
> To confirm it was the EDGE I took it out of the loop. I tried changing HDMI cable, s-video cable and the satellite box too.
> 
> 
> I used the same S-video cable that was feeding the EDGE, straight to the TV and confirmed the problem is on EDGE. So the STB receiver and the S-video cable are not the problem.
> 
> 
> The TV is not the problem too because my Oppo BPD83 works perfectly with it.
> 
> 
> I think spending now $1000.00 for the iScan DUO and expecting the same life span or even worst than I got with the EDGE and with the lack of interest from part of Anchor Bay, would not be a wise decision.
> 
> 
> I wrote to Anchor Bay about my EDGE's problem and they didn't even answer me.
> 
> 
> So, I am guessing they are not interested in supporting it anymore. At least for out of warranty units.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sidney



Hi Sidney,


Can you please resend email the EDGESupport again about your issue? I have had good luck with DVDO and will send them an email about your case.


----------



## dsidney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seabream* /forum/post/19492469
> 
> 
> Hi Sidney,
> 
> 
> Can you please resend email the EDGESupport again about your issue? I have had good luck with DVDO and will send them an email about your case.



seabream,


I will send the e-mail to them again.


The absence of response is very disappointing, because I was not asking nothing for free. I know my unit is out of warranty.


Thanks a lot for trying to help.


Best regards,


Sidney


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/19160739
> 
> 
> Hi all. DVDO Edge user here, with my Panasonic TC-P50G10 (2009 model). I have a TivoS3 (hdmi), Oppo BDP80 (hdmi) and several game systems (composite, component) all hooked into the Edge. I also have the secondary HDMI Audio output running into a Marantz SR8001, that remains OFF most of the time. Lastly, I have a set of Arkview HDMI Extenders (over dual Cat5e) to take the Edge output through 50ft of conduit over to the TV.
> 
> 
> For the most part, everything is working fantastically. Only items I have issues with are that it puts out a good bit of heat (overlookable), and the item detailed below:
> 
> 
> I have had the Edge in the system for about 3-4 months now, and ever since I installed it, I have noticed that whenever the air conditioner kicks on/off, the screen blacks out for anywhere between 1/2 and 3 seconds. On the longer blanks the video comes back a good bit sooner than the sound, making me think it's re-handshaking and re-deciding where the audio should be routed. The same thing happens when I click on the ceiling fan in the room. It's obviously on the same service panel, but is definitely on a different circuit, and the electrical running to the fan and the switch were kept AWAY from the HT cable runs.
> 
> 
> I put a UPS on the Edge, no change. Put it on the TV, no change. Put it on the Arkview extender, no change. Took the UPS off everything and took the Edge out of the equation-- problem all but disappeared. There was still a 1/4-sec (or less) blank when the TivoS3's HDMI output was run through the Arkview extenders straight to the TV, but the blankout wasn't anywhere NEAR what happens when the Edge is sourcing the signal.
> 
> 
> Now for some more "hookup" details. Both the TV and the A/V rack are on the same circuit. That circuit is a single 30A circuit dedicated to the HT equipment (TV, A/V rack) and there are no fans, lights, dimmers, focused ion beams, or anything else attached to that circuit. Also, the HT circuit comes from a new service panel that was added from the main incoming house service entrance when the new family room (HT) was built on the back of the house. The A/C unit is on the first service panel. The two service panels are on the far right of the house, the service entrance and the A/C unit is on the left of the house. So the power for the AC unit runs all the way across the house and back to the A/C panel. The main trunks for the service panels may run close to each other, but I would not expect EMI/EMC to be the culprit here, but at this point I'm baffled.
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said--
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced HDMI output sensitivity related to air conditioners or ceiling fan or anything else (poor power grid?) that might help me solve this problem?
> 
> 
> It gets pretty annoying being in the middle of an intense movie scene or TV show and then the screen blanks out for three seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ..dane



I thought I would update everyone on my solution ...


short answer-- I changed from a dual-CatX extender to a single-CatX extender. Problem gone (so far). It's been about a week to-date with no problems.


long answer-- see this thread... 


cheers,

..dane


----------



## Djoel

Can the Edge pass through video, or audio for that matter while it's off?


Thanks


Djoel


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/19510001
> 
> 
> Can the Edge pass through video, or audio for that matter while it's off?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Djoel



no -- but why would you want it to? It's not an AV Receiver that does a whole bunch of other stuff (sound field processing, etc) that you might not want when just watching plain old TV... It's strictly handling the signal chain routing.... it's like a switch (on steroids)...


I do wish, however, it would go to sleep if no OUTPUT device were turned on.... My Tivo is on all the time, which makes the Edge never go into sleep mode. Even if the TV (or AVR) is never turned on... it's a frustrating waste of power (and generator of unnecessary heat)...


..dane


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/19510058
> 
> 
> no -- but why would you want it to? It's not an AV Receiver that does a whole bunch of other stuff (sound field processing, etc) that you might not want when just watching plain old TV... It's strictly handling the signal chain routing.... it's like a switch (on steroids)...
> 
> 
> I do wish, however, it would go to sleep if no OUTPUT device were turned on.... My Tivo is on all the time, which makes the Edge never go into sleep mode. Even if the TV (or AVR) is never turned on... it's a frustrating waste of power (and generator of unnecessary heat)...
> 
> 
> ..dane



I can hear my gal saying, OH I have to turn on another box now just to watch Tv










Your second comment was in the back of my mind as well, or well she'll need to cope










Cool beans then


Djoel


----------



## audiodane

My DVDO Edge stays on 24/7 .. until they update their sleep mode mechanism, it'll stay on. All my wife does is turn the TV on/off and use the TV remote... she's happy with that.


..dane


----------



## sirhc55

Sent an email to DVDO re 3D passthrough for Edge and they are working on it for release in December.


----------



## Curmudgeonx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HiHoStevo* /forum/post/19345068
> 
> 
> FYI.............
> 
> 
> I just purchased the DVDO Duo....
> 
> 
> So I have placed my ~6 month old Edge in the AVS Classified Section.



I am ready to list my Edge also, which section did you place your ad?


.


----------



## rmd68

Will the DVDO Edge give me a significant upgrade in PQ over the stock video chip I have in my receiver (I have a Onkyo 605 receiver)? I am going to switch to FiOS soon, and I will lose MSG HD. Verizon only carries the SD feed of MSG, so I want to get the best picture I can get when I watch the NY Rangers. If this unit does indeed help with SD as it claims, it will make losing MSG HD a little more tolerable.


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmd68* /forum/post/19570051
> 
> 
> Will the DVDO Edge give me a significant upgrade in PQ over the stock video chip I have in my receiver (I have a Onkyo 605 receiver)? I am going to switch to FiOS soon, and I will lose MSG HD. Verizon only carries the SD feed of MSG, so I want to get the best picture I can get when I watch the NY Rangers. If this unit does indeed help with SD as it claims, it will make losing MSG HD a little more tolerable.



It definitely does a better job upconverting than my Panasonic vt25 does internally. In my opinion, you would definitely see an improvement versus the Onkyo 605 upconversion (as I remember, the 605 doesn't include the Reon; but if it did the improvement would not be as great).


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmd68* /forum/post/19570051
> 
> 
> Will the DVDO Edge give me a significant upgrade in PQ over the stock video chip I have in my receiver (I have a Onkyo 605 receiver)? I am going to switch to FiOS soon, and I will lose MSG HD. Verizon only carries the SD feed of MSG, so I want to get the best picture I can get when I watch the NY Rangers. If this unit does indeed help with SD as it claims, it will make losing MSG HD a little more tolerable.



Screen size and seating distance will play a huge part in that.


----------



## dallaslistener

Hi Guys


I posted this on a separate thread before I found this one.

_I've had my DVDO Edge since spring '09. I bought it for my new dedicated theater at the time since I wasn't ready to make a decision on a new AVR or PrePro with HDMI at the time and needed to switch a couple of HDMI inputs, a component input and a composite input to my Pioneer (JVC) projector and run sound thru my Linn Unidisk SC. Everything worked great and the picture was fabulous. Recently the Edge just stopped working. It turns on but only the red light comes up on the face and no output to the projector. I removed the Edge from the system and drove the HDMI sources direct to the projector to isolate the problem. In the meantime, I emailed support at DVDO and the response was to upgrade the firmware. My question is how do I do that when the unit will not output a display of any sort including it's own menu? Am I missing something?


Also, what's the warranty on the Edge?_


Thanks for any help.[/i]


I got a response to my AVS thread but not from DVDO support. I figured out how to do the update and tried it with no results. I think my unit is DEAD. Anyone know the warranty? What are other options? Companies and Products? Any decent built in processing in AVRs or AV Pre/Pros? I'm pretty frustrated that this unit is dead in under 2 years and support is not very responsive.


----------



## barrygordon

Unfortunately DVDO is not the same DVDO that was around in the early 2000's when their support was world class.


I use an Anthem AVM-50v with the Edge out of the loop feeding an Outlaw 7 channel power amp. I believe the Anthem's video processing is more than adequate with today's modern components, and its audio capability is superb for me. Caveat; I am 71 years old, so my hearing is probably a little biased and why I did not buy the Anthem D2v. I did audition the Cary Cinema 11a with the Edge but gave up after all the firmware issues.


The weakest source components in my system are the DVR's and I run them at 1080i fixed over component and let the Anthem handle the conversion to 1080p to feed the projector. I let the DVR handle the conversion from 480 and 720 to eliminate all sorts of delays and video flashes. All other source's feed 1080p into the Anthem. The "Brighthouse" Tech support (I Live in central FL) believe I have the best picture sound system of any they have seen in Central FL.


I do have the Edge as a source device. I use it as a test pattern generator. It just did not pay to sell it. I drive it using their extended IR codes with the IR going into their xantech compatible rear jack.


----------



## dallaslistener

Barry,


Thanks for the reply. I'll try to call Anchor Bay tomorrow for warranty support. My favorite local dealer handles Anthem and NAD. I can't bring myself to go jap on one hand or to go crazy expensive on the other with the typical half life of about a year in this technology race. There don't seem to be any direct competitors to the Edge product. If I can get the Edge back up, great. If not, I might try one of the Anthem or NAD pieces with full video processing, not just scaling and deinterlacing.


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dallaslistener* /forum/post/19606151
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'll try to call Anchor Bay tomorrow for warranty support. My favorite local dealer handles Anthem and NAD. I can't bring myself to go jap on one hand or to go crazy expensive on the other with the typical half life of about a year in this technology race. There don't seem to be any direct competitors to the Edge product. If I can get the Edge back up, great. If not, I might try one of the Anthem or NAD pieces with full video processing, not just scaling and deinterlacing.



Take a look at the Kramer vp 729. Kramer produces equipment that is professional but not as high-priced as, say, the DVDO high end units. It can be found at Markertek, a supply house for video and broadcast organizations. A link to the Markertek page is here .


----------



## dreamyip

I just bought a Panasonic TC-P65S2 and trying to figure out the best setting on the TV picture and my Edge. Any suggestion or recommendation?


----------



## dreamyip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlb* /forum/post/19573962
> 
> 
> It definitely does a better job upconverting than my Panasonic vt25 does internally. In my opinion, you would definitely see an improvement versus the Onkyo 605 upconversion (as I remember, the 605 doesn't include the Reon; but if it did the improvement would not be as great).



What picture setting do you have on your TV?


----------



## Murilo

Is the edge and different then the duo with regards to scaling and deinterlacing. It was interesting neuromancer mentioned on the oppo bdp-93 thread how oppo tweaked the chip alot, and generally this must be why the bdp-83 typically got better reviews then atb standalone chips.


This is why I am curious if abt tweaked or made any changes to the duo chip.


Has anyone compared the two.


----------



## rlb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dreamyip* 
What picture setting do you have on your TV?
Following thread is devoted to vt25 picture settings:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1232441 


I believe the "upconversion" capability of the vt25 is pretty much independent of the user settings.


----------



## Synman

A new firmware update is available for download at the DVDO website. Details are as follows:


Firmware v1.6

Release date: December 9, 2010

What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.6 compared to v1.5.1?

Supports 3D pass-through

When a 3D source such as a 3D Blu-ray player outputs a 3D signal, EDGE automatically goes into pass-through mode and sends the 3D signal to a 3D display.

Improved accuracy of color space conversions and handling of non-video signal levels


----------



## joeydrunk

Does anybody have the edge along with the Onkyo 1008? I'm just curious if the edge does or would make any pq improvements. Just thinking about getting one and don't know if it would be a waste of money or not. Also have a 1080 LG plasma.


----------



## rlb

I've updated to the new 3d software for the Edge.


Edge works fine for passing 3d from the HR24 (sat receiver) to my 65vt25. However, I'm not getting 3D (games or Blue Ray) from the PS3 to the vt25. Has anyone gotten 3D from the PS3 through the Edge successfully to their display?


----------



## Hyrax

rlb -

What do you get when you try to pass 3D from your PS3? My thoughts are that there are 3 possible things to try.

1) You may want to try using different audio out from your PS3 since HDMI 1.3 has bandwidth issues. Some audio formats cannot be used with 3D material, and the easiest way around this is to use toshlink for your PS3 audio. Although this should only apply to Blu-Rays, so the following are more likely.

2) Make sure the PS3 is outputting a 3D format the Panasonic can interpret. I don't know if that is a PS3 option or not.

3) Try connecting your PS3 directly to your Plasma. If that gives you 3D, the problem is most likely in the Edge's.


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19645962
> 
> 
> rlb -
> 
> What do you get when you try to pass 3D from your PS3? My thoughts are that there are 3 possible things to try.
> 
> 1) You may want to try using different audio out from your PS3 since HDMI 1.3 has bandwidth issues. Some audio formats cannot be used with 3D material, and the easiest way around this is to use toshlink for your PS3 audio. Although this should only apply to Blu-Rays, so the following are more likely.
> 
> 2) Make sure the PS3 is outputting a 3D format the Panasonic can interpret. I don't know if that is a PS3 option or not.
> 
> 3) Try connecting your PS3 directly to your Plasma. If that gives you 3D, the problem is most likely in the Edge's.



Thanks. For some reason, everything is working now.


I tried connecting PS3 (with BluRay) directly to another input on the TV and it worked. Then shifted to input via Edge (while PS3 continued to output) and it worked. Then exited PS3, came back to PS3, and BluRay worked via Edge. Believe my problem was that BluRay has a decision point (immediately after selecting "play" that asks if it's 3D or 2D) that I had not noticed before). Maybe because for some reason or another the PS3 didn't recognize it was "talking" to a 3D capable display. Additionally, game also works now in 3D.


PS3 outputs only stereo signal with 3D. Doesn't really bother me at this point because I don't expect that I will be watching many 3D movies. If that changes, I'll get a 3D capable player to replace my current OPPO BluRay. I use the PS3 primarily for streaming Netflix.


Bottom line: Edge does exactly what I needed and what it was advertised to do.


----------



## NeilPeart

I read that the upgrade places the unit back to factory defaults. I have firmware 1.5 (not 1.5.1) - should I back up my settings? Is there an easy way to do this or do I need to write down each setting? The main benefit of 1.6 is 3D pass-through support, and since I have a Kuro I don't need 3D at the moment; however, DVDO states their is a colors-space conversion improvement included in version 1.6. Sometimes people complain about companies, but the fact that DVDO is offering 3D support is refreshing. My Onkyo pre-amp (885) will never support 3D and I paid about double the price of the Edge for that unit. Good thing Oppo makes the BDP-93 for people like me (dual output)!







At least I'll have options when that PRO-101FD gives up the ghost.


----------



## Blacklac

i thought it said right under the 1.6 details that it DIDN"T reset settings?


----------



## Synman

I upgraded the firmware from v1.5 to v1.6 and my settings were retained.


----------



## osogovo

can someone tell me if zoom oprions including underscan can be used with BD JAVA Blu rays.

Thank you in advance


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo* /forum/post/19659379
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if zoom oprions including underscan can be used with BD JAVA Blu rays.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Well the Edge doesn't care if it's a BDJ or a HD video camera. The question is simple whether or not the Edge can do zoom on an HDMI 1080p input source. My guess is yes, although admittedly I have not tried it. I have used underscan on 480i and 1080i signals coming from my Tivo via HDMI, but I have not zoomed a 1080p signal from my bluray player. But I can't imagine any reason why it wouldn't work..


..dane


----------



## osogovo

audiodane,thank you for the quick replay.I was asking about the underscan zoom because the new Oppo 93 in its current state can't zoom blu rays with Java.I use that zoom option all the time on my DLP tv and I am thinking of buying the Edge


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo* /forum/post/19659379
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if zoom oprions including underscan can be used with BD JAVA Blu rays.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hi Osogovo,


I can't speak to the issue of "BD JAVA" discs, but the zoom function of the Edge will definitely work with a 1080p Blu-ray image. Just to be absolutely sure, I went up to my theater a few minutes ago and tried it on a Blu-ray movie currently on hand from Netflix: SEVEN POUNDS, a "Cinemascope" film in the 2.39:1 aspect ratio.


The Edge reported the disc content as 1080p at 24hz, which was output to my projector in that format. The zoom control of the Edge performed normally in both vertical and horizontal dimensions. I also tried the underscan function and it operated normally as well.


Hope this helps a little.



Tom


----------



## osogovo

Thanks ,Tom


----------



## menace2society

Hi all long time lurker first time poster







Just bought one of these from Buy.com for $384.94 new, not a referb ,thought that was a good price. Have a older DLP, Samsung hl-p5685w which only has one hdmi input as well as some picture quality issues I'm hoping this will solve. Also purchased a three year warranty from Squaretrade anybody have any experience with that warranty company? If anyone is on the fence like I was I don't think you can find a lower price for a new unit, that's what made me finely pull the trigger.


Thanx Menace


----------



## joeydrunk

Quote:

Originally Posted by *menace2society*
Hi all long time lurker first time poster







Just bought one of these from Buy.com for $384.94 new not a referb thought that was a good price. Have a older DLP Samsung hl-p5685w which only has one hdmi input as well as some picture quality issues I'm hoping this will solve. Also purchased a three year warranty from Squaretrade anybody have any experience with that warranty company? If anyone is on the fence like I was I don't think you can find a lower price for a new unit, that's what made me finely pull the trigger.


Thanx Menace
I have 3 squaretrade warrants, one for my slingbox hd, my Samsung 5500 bd player and my gaming router. I havnt had any issues with the products re yet to be able to test out their true customer service but dealing with them so far has pleasant.


----------



## osogovo

Menace,I pulled the trigger, too.$385 from Buy.com.Sweet!


----------



## menace2society




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osogovo* /forum/post/19667284
> 
> 
> Menace,I pulled the trigger, too.$385 from Buy.com.Sweet!



Yeah that price is hard to pass up


----------



## detroit1

that is an unbeatable deal on an edge; I already have one but at that price it is tempting to buy another one even though I don't need it


----------



## menace2society

How hard is it to upgrade the firmware?


Thanx Menace


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *menace2society* /forum/post/19670266
> 
> 
> How hard is it to upgrade the firmware?
> 
> 
> Thanx Menace



Its very easy if you have a laptop and a usb cable.


----------



## menace2society

No laptop, only desktops is that going to complicate matters?


----------



## barrygordon

Not at all the edge/duo does not care. As long as you can connect it and you follow the upgrade instruictions.


----------



## dbphd

I had been thinking of the Edge mainly as a convenient HDMI switcher, but I've changed my mind. When the video source is good, the picture of our 46XBR8 TV is equal to that of our VPL-50 projecting onto a 100" screen with Edge video processing. But twice I've watched old films over DirecTV, starting with the TV then going upstairs to the projector. In each case, it was as though the old film had been remastered on the way up the stairs. The gray, grainy picture was much cleaner and the blacks much blacker. Anchor Bay must have some neat technology in those boxes.


db


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *menace2society* /forum/post/19670266
> 
> 
> How hard is it to upgrade the firmware?



I'm in the same boat as you. It is what I would call an easy pain in the butt. I carry my desktop computer and a LCD monitor into my TV room and hook up to the Edge. I've done it twice and once my PC is in the TV room it is simple.


----------



## menace2society

Is it possible to use a monitor as a display device if it has hdmi/component inputs?


Thanx Menace


----------



## LazzyWolf

I'm really thinking about purchasing one of these as for its upscaling ability alone, but i need to see if the improvement is worth the 400 bucks. Can someone show me some before and after shots of the DVD0 edge upscaling sd content or give me their impressions of the Edge's scaling capabilities?


----------



## detroit1

I don't have pics but trust me; it makes the picture a lot better on all sources including blu-ray, hdtv and for sure DVD's; the fine detail and edge enhancement alone are incredible; several good dvd's look almost hd; obviously not quite equal since they are 480 sources but the EDGE makes a huge difference; the other picture controls on it are better quality controls than what you find on a tv; more accurate controls


----------



## LazzyWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/19686029
> 
> 
> I don't have pics but trust me; it makes the picture a lot better on all sources including blu-ray, hdtv and for sure DVD's; the fine detail and edge enhancement alone are incredible; several good dvd's look almost hd; obviously not quite equal since they are 480 sources but the EDGE makes a huge difference; the other picture controls on it are better quality controls than what you find on a tv; more accurate controls



Do you know of any places that sell the Edge that allow you to try it out for 30 days or so and send it back if not satisfied and get a refund?


----------



## adude

Amazon?


----------



## menace2society




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LazzyWolf* /forum/post/19686289
> 
> 
> Do you know of any places that sell the Edge that allow you to try it out for 30 days or so and send it back if not satisfied and get a refund?



Buy.com,Onecall,B&H,Vann's all have good return policy's. Hope that helps.


Menace


----------



## LazzyWolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *menace2society* /forum/post/19686873
> 
> 
> Buy.com,Onecall,B&H,Vann's all have good return policy's. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Menace



Thanks!


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/19657900
> 
> 
> I read that the upgrade places the unit back to factory defaults.



It does not. I have verified this.


> Quote:
> DVDO states their is a colors-space conversion improvement included in version 1.6.



Yes, that is correct: specifically, it fixes the "must set contrast to -1 to avoid clipping" issue discussed at various places on this forum. For instance, see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post17910925 or http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...180042&page=41


----------



## NeilPeart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19687057
> 
> 
> It does not. I have verified this.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is correct: specifically, it fixes the "must set contrast to -1 to avoid clipping" issue discussed at various places on this forum. For instance, see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post17910925 or http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...180042&page=41



Thanks for the clarification - I performed the upgrade successfully and all settings were retained. I already have to set the Edge to -4 contrast due to a white crush issue with the Kuro PRO-101FD and 500M sets.


----------



## tigerfan33

When I press the guide button the picture will blink and go from 1080p/60 to 1080i/60. says it is in "video safe mode". What exactly does this mean?


My firmware is 1.25 I think.


Should I update to 1.6?


----------



## akopperl

Should you connect the Edge after your receiver (set receiver to bypass its scaler) or should you connect the Edge before the receiver and output 1080p directly to the receiver for each source?


Are there pros and cons to either setup? I was leaning toward placing it after the receiver.


Thanks


----------



## audiodane

1.23 had a "long term reliability" enhancement. Hopefully you have at least that. Since that time, there have been 1.4beta, 1.5, 1.5.1, and now 1.6. All inclusive there are a great number of enhancements. Whether or not any of them affect you is up to you to decide...


Enhancements since v1.23 ( found here ):



> Quote:
> *Firmware v1.6*
> 
> Release date: December 9, 2010
> 
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.6 compared to v1.5.1?
> 
> 
> * Supports 3D pass-through
> 
> o When a 3D source such as a 3D Blu-ray player outputs a 3D signal, EDGE automatically goes into pass-through mode and sends the 3D signal to a 3D display.
> 
> * Improved accuracy of color space conversions and handling of non-video signal levels
> 
> 
> Note: Updating this firmware from version 1.5.1 does not force a factory default
> 
> 
> To download EDGE Firmware v1.6, fill out the questionnaire at the bottom of the page, and click on "I agree"
> 
> 
> 
> *Firmware v1.5.1*
> 
> Release date: August 27, 2010
> 
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.5.1 compared to v1.5?
> 
> 
> * EDGE did not output HD Audio (DTS-HD MA, Dolby TrueHD) on its HDMI Audio output when connected to some A/V Processors, specifically the Cary Audio Designs Cinema C11a Audio Processor. This release fixes the problem. Customers who have no issues with v1.5 do not need this update.
> 
> 
> 
> *Firmware v1.5*
> 
> Release date: May 20, 2010
> 
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.5 compared to v1.4?
> 
> 
> * New Configuration Controls
> 
> o Output HDCP allows disabling HDCP on the output signal if the current input signal is not copy protected.
> 
> o Input HDCP allows disabling HDCP on EDGE input. This improves operation when the source does not have HDCP enabled by eliminating unnecessary HDCP authentication between EDGE and displays.
> 
> o Input Color Space allows manual setting of input color space.
> 
> o Input Colorimetry allows manual setting of BT.601 (SD) or BT.709 (HD) input colorimetry.
> 
> o Menu Timeout gives users control over the time menus remain on screen.
> 
> o Border Level gives users gray-scale level controls on borders around the image area.
> 
> * New Picture Controls
> 
> o Y/C Delay gives the user an option to adjust the timing of the chroma information relative to luma in the input signal.
> 
> o CUE Correction. CUE is Chroma Upsampling Error. This is an error in color decoding that is specific to certain older MPEG decoders. Previously, CUE correction was automatic. In this version, the user may set it ON, Off, or Auto.
> 
> * 16X Zoom
> 
> * Added support for audio-only sources; EDGE will remain powered on with an audio-only input on a coax or optical audio input.
> 
> * Reduced unnecessary output flashing in certain situations, including switching to an unused input, and switching audio outputs.
> 
> * Improved compatibility with certain AVRs. In some situations, the EDID information from the AVR was not correctly copied to EDGE's input, resulting in no audio. This affected a small number of AVR models.
> 
> * Improved Output Level control in the Advanced Controls menu. Changes to Output Level affect only the input video and do not affect graphics elements including menus, borders, and test patterns.
> 
> * More information in the info screens.
> 
> o Added a "Sync Type" indicator in the Input Status screen.
> 
> o Added an "Auto" indicator to the output info screen. This indicates that EDGE's output format is automatically selected by reading EDID information in the display.
> 
> o Added "HDCP Status" to the output info screen.
> 
> * New Options for Safe Mode. Safe Mode temporarily suspends features that can cause loss of picture. The features that are suspended include 1:1 Frame Rate, Deep Color, and Output Format selection. Safe Mode is entered and exited by pressing the Guide button on the EDGE remote. In previous firmware, the Output Format selection would default to Auto when Safe Mode was entered. The new option gives the user to select the output format used for Safe Mode. In addition to Auto, users can select 480p, 576p, or VGA. To change the default format for Safe Mode, first put EDGE into standby (power down button), then use one of the following button sequences:
> 
> o For Auto: press OK 6100 OK
> 
> o For 480p: press OK 6103 OK
> 
> o For 576p: press OK 6104 OK
> 
> o For VGA: press OK 6114 OK
> 
> 
> Updated Owner's Manual Supplement v.1.5
> 
> Updated Discrete IR commands v1.5
> 
> 
> 
> *Firmware v1.4 (beta)*
> 
> Release date: December 11, 2009
> 
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.4 compared to v1.2.3?
> 
> 
> * Deep Color Support
> 
> * Multiple Display Profiles
> 
> This feature allows EDGE to keep track of multiple displays and will retain settings for each of them. Prior to this release, connecting an new display would cause EDGE to reset all output settings to defaults. Display Profiles allow settings to be stored per display. This is useful for customers that regularly use multiple displays. EDGE can store up to 10 Display Profiles.
> 
> * Auto Input Aspect Ratio Control
> 
> When enabled, EDGE will use Aspect Ratio information in HDMI signals to automatically adjust the output aspect ratio.
> 
> * Menu roll-over for easier menu navigation.
> 
> * 1:1 Frame Lock is now stored for each input
> 
> Previously, it was a single global setting.
> 
> * The range of supported input frame rates has been expanded
> 
> to improve compatibility with PC graphics cards.
> 
> * New Deinterlacing controls:
> 
> o "Forced" will force the deinterlacer into using forced 3:2 or 2:2 with automatic detection of even or odd fields
> 
> o "2:2 Even" will force 2:2 Even instead of using auto field detection
> 
> o "2:2 Odd" will force 2:2 Odd instead of using auto field detection
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 
> 1. If your EDGE has firmware version 1.23 build 87c, your user settings will be maintained when you install 140_111. But if you have an earlier firmware version on your EDGE, installing 140_111 will reset user settings to factory defaults.
> 
> 
> 2. Deep Color modes increase the bandwidth requirements of your HDMI interfaces, and sometimes, this can cause a failure. For this reason, Deep Color modes are disabled by default. If you do experience a problem when enabling Deep Color, try pressing the Guide button on your remote: this will put the EDGE in "Safe Mode" and Deep Color will be temporarily suspended. If the problem goes away in Safe Mode, then you may need to upgrade your HDMI cables or use shorter cables to make Deep Color modes work consistently.
> 
> 
> 
> *Firmware v1.2.3*
> 
> Release date: November 3, 2009
> 
> 
> CRITICAL UPDATE
> 
> 
> Installation of Firmware v1.2.3 is highly recommended in EDGE as it includes a bug fix that improves long-term reliability.
> 
> 
> What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.2.3 compared to v1.2.2?
> 
> 
> * Critical bug fix: improved hardware reliability
> 
> * Improved menu response time
> 
> 
> The (earlier) firmware versions have been removed from the website. The release notes are kept for documentation purposes.



cheers,

..dane


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33* /forum/post/19688626
> 
> 
> When I press the guide button the picture will blink and go from 1080p/60 to 1080i/60. says it is in "video safe mode". What exactly does this mean?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edge documentation via audiodane* /forum/post/19688969
> 
> 
> If you do experience a problem when enabling Deep Color, try pressing the Guide button on your remote: this will put the EDGE in "Safe Mode" and Deep Color will be temporarily suspended.



tigerfan, just thought i'd point this out specifically, in case you missed it in there


----------



## tigerfan33

Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## Hyrax

I'm getting a new projector and it may have a better scaler than the Edge. I still want to use the Edge as a switch and splitter, however. So I'm wondering how I can set some sources to be a pure pass through? I assume game mode is about as close as one gets for non-1080p material.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19692377
> 
> 
> I'm getting a new projector and it may have a better scaler than the Edge. I still want to use the Edge as a switch and splitter, however. So I'm wondering how I can set some sources to be a pure pass through? I assume game mode is about as close as one gets for non-1080p material.



There is no "pure pass-through" - the Edge will always do colorspace conversion.


The way you "bypass" scaling (or deinterlacing) in the Edge is to feed *in* the same format of signal that you want it to put *out*.


For instance, this is a direct quote from an AnchorBay employee:



> Quote:
> EDGE will not scale if the input and output formats are the same, or if the input is interlaced and the output is the deinterlaced version of the input format. Also, the aspect ratio settings should be the same for input and output, and underscan and zoom all have to be set to 0.
> 
> 
> These things can be verified by checking the info screen. For example, the aspect ratios that are reported in the input and output info screens have to be the same (i.e. both 16:9). If the info screen reports a format like 480i, 480p, etc, then this is a CEA format. That means that it is a standard. If the input or output is reported as H x V like this: 720x480, then it is a non-standard. If you have standard formats on both input and output, and the other settings that use scaling that I mentioned are all zero, then you get no scaling.


----------



## detroit1

which projector are you getting with a better scaler than Edge?

the JVC projectors use Gennum high end processing and the DVDO EDGE outperformed the Gennum processing in test done by Projector reviews that use the JVC in their system?

the top Oppo also uses DVDO scaling and it has outperformed 99% of the dvd/blu-ray players out there on scaling and interlacing and overall quality

I think the EDGE is the best thing someone can have to use with a projector; especially the fine detail and edge enhancement plus all the other controls


----------



## Hyrax

I'm getting a JVC RS50 and an Oppo 93. I didn't say either of these actually does scale better than the Edge. I was saying that if my testing proves that they do scale better, I'd like to use them instead of the Edge.


Since there is now a 3D pass-through, I was thinking there might be a 2D pass-through. It is fine if I can limit the Edge to just to color space conversion.


----------



## tigerfan33

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NxNW*
There is no "pure pass-through" - the Edge will always do colorspace conversion.


The way you "bypass" scaling (or deinterlacing) in the Edge is to feed *in* the same format of signal that you want it to put *out*.


For instance, this is a direct quote from an AnchorBay employee:
The Edge needs to be set for 1080p/60 for my Directv to upscale instead of 1080i/60?


----------



## stealle

Hey guys. I just got the DVDO Edge. I thought it would come with a calibration wizard or DVD. What are you guys doing to calibrate to get the best picture?


Also, can someone share their settings for use with DirecTV. I like 4:3 stretched to full screen but the DirecTV menus are stretched too causing text to be stretched off the screen.


----------



## scsiraid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *stealle* 
Hey guys. I just got the DVDO Edge. I thought it would come with a calibration wizard or DVD. What are you guys doing to calibrate to get the best picture?


Also, can someone share their settings for use with DirecTV. I like 4:3 stretched to full screen but the DirecTV menus are stretched too causing text to be stretched off the screen.
Use the built in patterns (brightness and contrast) to calibrate your display to the Edge. (Settings / Advanced Controls / Test Patterns). In my experience, source components are usually 'right' so you may not have to touch any of the Picture Controls (source settings).


----------



## Hyrax

In addition to the build in patterns, I found that the free AVS patterns were also helpful. I created an AVCHD for my Blu-Ray player and put the MP4 version on my TivoHD.


Here's the link:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=avshd


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19696585
> 
> 
> In addition to the build in patterns, I found that the free AVS patterns were also helpful. I created an AVCHD for my Blu-Ray player and put the MP4 version on my TivoHD.
> 
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=avshd



Yes... but he should be sure and do the Edge patterns with the display first before trying to do any source calibration with DVD's.


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stealle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, can someone share their settings for use with DirecTV. I like 4:3 stretched to full screen but the DirecTV menus are stretched too causing text to be stretched off the screen.



You must set your DirecTV receiver to stretch the 4:3 image in order to avoid this issue. Unfortunately, this scenario only solves the problem on SD channels.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33* /forum/post/19693906
> 
> 
> The Edge needs to be set for 1080p/60 for my Directv to upscale instead of 1080i/60?



If your DirecTV STB is converting everything to 1080i before sending it to an Edge and the Edge's output is *either* 1080i or 1080p, then the Edge will not need to scale (unless, as mentioned above, you have any overscan, zoom or non-16:9 aspect ratio features active).


Reading between the lines, is your goal to have the DirecTV box do the scaling? It wasn't quite clear what you're asking here.


My tolerance for HDMI/HDCP handshake delays is pretty high, so I usually set my STB to just put out whatever the original channel's native format was and let the Edge do what it's built to do, convert everything to my display's native resolution.


----------



## Shelbysdvdo

I just got a Dvdo edge and I have a question. We have a old projector that only has RCA input jacks can we use a converter that converts HDMI to RCA by doing that does effect the quality of the picture of the EDGE or does it not matter. Just wondering we will sent it back if it doesn't work with that set up. Or is there anything else we can do?


I have a Sharp xv-z9000u projector if that helps, it only has RCA jacks and a vga jack.


----------



## Hyrax

This might do what you want.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I've never used it, so I don't have any experience with it. There used to be a cheaper HDFury2 that you may be able to find elsewhere.


Edit:_Even without the Edge, you may want to get the HDFury to future-proof your projector. For example, starting 2011, Blu-Ray players will no longer output HD via anything but HDMI - they will down rez everything else. Supposedly something similar will happen with cable TV. They're trying to plug the analog hole. Personally, I thing HDTV looks better via analog and these draconian measures really irritate me._


----------



## Hyrax

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NxNW* 
... so I usually set my STB to just put out whatever the original channel's native format was and let the Edge do what it's built to do, convert everything to my display's native resolution.
Agreed. It is hard to imagine a STB having a better scaler than the Edge, so let the Edge do what it is good at. The only time using the STB's native format is a pain is when you're channel surfing through a mix HD and SD channels. I have my Guide show all channels and set my favorites to be only HD Channels so that surfing my favorites minimizes lengthy HDCP hand shaking. But I usually use the Guide and rarely surf.


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19709484
> 
> 
> Agreed. It is hard to imagine a STB having a better scaler than the Edge, so let the Edge do what it is good at. The only time using the STB's native format is a pain is when you're channel surfing through a mix HD and SD channels. I have my Guide show all channels and set my favorites to be only HD Channels so that surfing my favorites minimizes lengthy HDCP hand shaking. But I usually use the Guide and rarely surf.



I found that leaving the STB box set to native drove us crazy -- especially drove my wife crazy. Even though the STB output>Edge input is component, not HDMI, so handshaking is not an issue. We do use the guide and surf a lot, so the glitches and burps happening every time we switched from an HD to an SD channel, or vice versa, was really irritating. I finally set the STB to ouput only 720p (we have a 720p plasma panel), and it seems to work all right. I compared the Edge output with the STB on native, then STB set to 720p, and I couldn't find any major differences that caught my eye. The STB is a Time Warner/Scientific Atlanta 4250HDC. I don't know how this would work with a 1080 panel.


----------



## nyco_ork

I just discovered an interesting fact about the interface between my Panasonic BD60 Blu-Ray player and my DVDO Edge (1.51 firmware). I had set the BD60 to auto output on the HDMI connection (the only connection I use for this player). I assumed that it would output the native resolution of whatever disc was being played. Quite a few Blu-Rays are being produced at 1080i, not 1080p. I also use the player for standard DVDs, although I also use other players for this. Last night, after playing a BD, I played a standard DVD and checked the information panels on the Edge. It said the input was 1080p. I thought the Edge might be having a problem registering the new disc info, so I turned off the BD and rebooted it. The Edge still read 1080p input. On a regular player, the input info read 480i, which is correct. I checked the settings on the BD player, and discovered that the auto only cycles the progressive resolutions: 480/576p, 720p, and 1080p.


Because of this, the player does not send out 480i from a standard DVD, and defaults to its highest setting of 1080p. This forces the Edge to use PreP, and, since my output is set to match the 720p of the panel, it also has to downscale an input that was upscaled by the player. There seems to be no way around this problem with this player, so I'll be forced to use one of the other players for standard DVDs in order to let the Edge do all the processing without having to reprocess signals from the player. Which means I can only use the BD60 for Blu-Ray. Even for that, because a lot of BD discs are 1080i, I have to set the HDMI output of the player to 720p, which means the player is still doing the downscaling. But at least that saves the Edge the effort of deinterlacing with PreP.


Anyone having similar problems with other BD players? This one has the latest firmware. Strange problem that shouldn't exist.


----------



## detroit1

when you play a DVD, set the blu-ray player to 480p; the prep will come on and the picture should be very nice; most any new dvd/blu ray player is Not going to have 480i setting on it; that is what prep is for; to put those on 480p and then play it; it should look just as good as if you had a 480i setting; I had a high end Arcam dvd player with 480i that I used with DVDO before so I am familiar with that; now I have a cheap Denon that does 480p and the dvd's look awesome with EDGE and the prep feature

yes many blu-rays; especially concerts are 1080i/60 ; you will have to experiment between auto , 720p and 1080p on the player when you play blu-rays; prep will only come on with 1080p and 480p; not 720


----------



## tigerfan33

I sent my Edge back. I could tell no difference using the Edge or not with Directv or Blu Ray. The only thing it did was switch devices. $400 is too much for a switcher. I was hoping it would smooth motion while panning or sports such as FI does on some projectors or tvs.


----------



## detroit1

did you use the fine detail and edge enhancement controls with Direct TV ? definitely makes a difference; a noticeable one watching on my 110 inch screen; those controls also make a huge difference with DVD and also a good difference with blu-ray;

also, the output setting needs to be set to match the tv or projector that it is being hooked up to


----------



## tigerfan33

Yep. Did not make any difference to me. Had it set to 1080p and using a 106" HP screen. Tried the auto settings too.


----------



## Gary J

Yes the sweet spot is SD DVD. It does not do much with overly compressed broadcast TV and Blu-ray really does not need processing.


----------



## detroit1

are you using the EDGE with a projector or regular tv? I can say for SURE that the EDGE makes a huge difference with Projectors like 100 inch where you are sitting 15 feet away

I have had the DVDO VP30 before getting the edge and used that with projectors and then got the edge and have used that with 2 projectors including a new Epson 8350 that I just got a week ago; it makes a difference; I can freeze the picture on high quality HD sources and then adjust the fine detail and edge enhancement and it is easy to tell that there is a difference; I think the EDGE and other high end video processors are made to be paired with projectors; there is not nearly as much benefit if you use it with a 50 inch tv or something like that; the main benefits are on big screen watching


----------



## pers1

Hi

I've recived the Edge a couple of days before christmas.

I use a Sony BDP-570, the is no problem with the picture, but I get no sound.

I've tried different hdmi cables with no luck. Dosen't even passthrough ordinary dts or dolby digital 5.1

when using the info button it says HDMI ( no audio)

plugging the sony into my reciver (yamaha rx-3067)

or tv( Samsung 3D plasma) there are no sound issues

I'm using software v.1.6


PerS

Norway


----------



## detroit1

in the menu under settings; there will be audio settings; make sure you choose the hdmi and number of the input you are using;


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigerfan33* /forum/post/19716336
> 
> 
> I sent my Edge back. I could tell no difference using the Edge or not with Directv or Blu Ray. The only thing it did was switch devices. $400 is too much for a switcher. I was hoping it would smooth motion while panning or sports such as FI does on some projectors or tvs.



I agree that I don't really use/notice the Edge for its video processing but do really enjoy it being a multi-format switcher, and handles the audio routing nicely to the TV when my AVR is off (Marantz SR8001) and to the AVR when it's on. Since my AVR does not include any sort of "standby passthrough" mode for HDMI, and since the kids' game systems all output composite NTSC (240p) except the gamecube which spits out component video 480i/p.


If there's positive video processing going on, great. But I use it for its other features. $400 for a switcher is a lot, but at the same time when it comes to _multi-format_ switchers (and audio routers), the Edge is one of the few good players out there...


cheers,

..dane


----------



## dbphd

I thought of my Edge mostly as a nice switcher. A good source like CNN on DirecTV HD looks beautiful on my Sony 46XBR8 as it does on my Sony VPL-50 projecting onto a 100" screen with the aid of an Edge. But an old movie on TCM that looks like washed-out shades of grey on the XBR8 looks as though it has been remastered when I move to the big screen with Edge processing. Both setups use HDMI, from a DirecTV HD-DVR to the XBR8 in one and from a DirecTV HD-DVR to the Edge to the VPL-50 in the other.


db


----------



## detroit1

I agree 100%. this is the type of improvement the EDGE can make on projectors; most people don't understand this; in the past, the expensive projectors had better video scalers in them and so they had better picture but they were way overpriced

the EDGE is a better video processor than 90% of the projectors out there; the EDGE outperformed the JVC Gennum on DVD sources; and the Gennum is a very nice processor

I think most people don't know how to use the EDGE and all the controls; it is a great piece and a must for projector owners plus it acts as the switcher so you only have to run 1 hdmi cable from it to the projector and everything else goes into the edge

Lumagen makes equal quality video processors for like $2000; the EDGE can be bought for under $500; it is a steal for that price


----------



## Kelvin1965S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *detroit1* /forum/post/19722867
> 
> 
> Lumagen makes equal quality video processors for like $2000; the EDGE can be bought for under $500; it is a steal for that price



I run an Edge with my VideoEQ Pro into my JVC HD350. I agree that the upscaling by the Edge looks better than the JVC (and also the vertical stretch function which I use with my lens). However having owned an older Lumagen HDQ I question that Lumagen's current model is equaled by the Edge. Although I have considered buying one myself, I don't fool myself that my Edge is as good...whether it's worth the extra money is a matter of debate of course.


As I most watch HD sources on my projector, I find that there is no need to use the sharpness or detail enhance controls on the Edge in this case as they simply add noise to the image rather than any true extra detail. If you don't believe this here is a simple test: Put on the end credits of a BluRay (Casino Royale is the one I noticed this on) and turn up the sharpness and detail controls. Above a fairly low setting you will notice that the credits start to 'jitter' as they go up the screen. Now imagine this happening on movement in the film itself...it may superficially appear sharper, but it's just noise and ringing. So for HD sources the Edge is really just a useful switch and in my case a convienient vertical stretch device (much easier than delving into the HD350's menus to select this feature).


The Edge does make a convienient switcher, aspect ratio changer and DVD upscaler and in auto HDMI input mode as it helps non techincal users to get the right picture at the right time.







However it does have it's limits but it's good value for it's price point.


----------



## detroit1

I have used the EDGE for 2 years with Panasonic and Epson projectors and have Never noticed any noise or ringing with the Fine Detail and Edge Enhancement; it makes a big improvement ; why use credits as a test; nobody watches credits to test video; the credits look sharp as well; I have blu-ray calibration video that shows a white screen with lots of black numbers, letters, etc; specifically for sharpness and the EDGE makes it better; there is also video from HD Essentials that is made for sharpness; also the faces on Avatar, Alice in Wonderland, etc look clearer and better. I can sit 15 feet away or even walk right up to the screen and there is not halo, ringing effect at all; the biggest difference to notice is when I watch those same clips on some other projector or tv; it looks softer;

it also matters which projector someone is using; if you use one that shows too many pixels to begin with, it won't help as much; Panasonic shows less pixels than any projector out there and the Epson 8350 doesn't show pixels either

the Zoom feature is also excellent; it seems to retain the picture quality as you go up; most zoom features lose qualilty as you zoom


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Just speaking as I find. I've used various test disc such as DVE and AVS HD709, the credits issue was just an example. If you prefer to watch oversharpened images that's your choice of course, but the Edge definately adds ringing to the picture once the sharpness/detail is turned up: I've seen it on both my projector and the TV that is also connected (a 1080p model). Although it is more obvious on a test pattern, it is definately there. I was just pointing out that owners may not have realised it can have a negative effect on motion too.


If you put up a test pattern such as those on the AVS HD709 disc that has squares of various shades of grey against a light grey background, then you'll find as soon as you go much above +5 on the sharpness you'll see that black squares start to get a thin white single pixel line 'drawn' around them. Likewise white squares will get a black line 'drawn' around them. If you feel that this is a good thing to do, then fair enough...I don't.


The JVC has a higher fill factor than the Epson too, so it's nothing to do with 'showing too many pixels' whatever that means.


I would never dream of using the zoom feature so I can't comment, but if you say it's better than others I take your word on that. I just hope you're not using it to zoom 2.35:1 to fill a 16:9 screen...that would look softer than my early AE3000 did (which no amount of false sharpening could improve







).


Each to his own, but as an Edge owner, I'm also reaslistic enough to realise that there are better devices out there, but they may be hard to justify the extra expense given my usage patterns. If someone read this thread and can afford a Lumagen, I'd hate them to be mislead into thinking an Edge is it's equal as it's not.


----------



## bluechunks

All-


I am currently using a VP50 in my system along with an Oppo 83 Blu Ray Player, Panasonic 65" VT25 (3D) display, and a Sony STR-DA5200ES receiver (HDMI 1.2).


Since the Sony receiver cannot handle bit-streamed HD audio I have been using the Oppo to decode Blu Ray HD (DD-HD/DTS-MA) audio to mutli-channel LPCM audio via HDMI and it works great.


When I purchased the VT25, a Panasonic promotion for a "free" (cough) 3D Blu Ray player (DMP-BDT100) was included. The new Blu Ray is still sealed up tight in the box while I try to figure out how to get 3D video to my display and LPCM audio to the receiver. (And yes, obviously the solution is a new receiver but that is not in the cards. Yet.)


Here's my question: does the EDGE have the bandwidth to pass-through 3D video to the display (from the 3D Blu Ray player) via it's HDMI display output while simultaneously passing mutli-channel LPCM via it's HDMI audio output?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hyrax

Blue-

I'd like to know the answer to that question as well. I'd be shocked if it didn't. However, I'm gonna buy the Oppo-93 (has dual HDMI oututs) just to be sure.


----------



## rana_kirti

Can the Edge make a improvement to only sd/dvd or can it make a improvement to 720p & 1080p as well...?


----------



## tingshen

Anybody know where can I get parts replacement for DVDO edge? My PSU seems burnt...


----------



## tcreech

New AVR coming (Denon 2809)My computer outputs analog audio to the Edge. Edge outputs hdmi to my AVR. Will AVR see this still see this as analog or digital?

(The AVR will only apply "Audyssey" equalization to digital signals)


Thanks,


TC


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/19748722
> 
> 
> Anybody know where can I get parts replacement for DVDO edge? My PSU seems burnt...



Anchor Bay?










If you're wanting to open her up and replace components yourself (desoldering and soldering), you should already know where to get replacements.. (digikey, mouser, newark, radio shack, etc) Undoubtedly that will void any warantee though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcreech* /forum/post/19751514
> 
> 
> New AVR coming (Denon 2809)My computer outputs analog audio to the Edge. Edge outputs hdmi to my AVR. Will AVR see this still see this as analog or digital?
> 
> (The AVR will only apply "Audyssey" equalization to digital signals)
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> TC



hdmi is digital. edge converts analog audio to digital over its hdmi output. If our AVR applies Audyssey room correction to digital audio inputs, then anything coming through the Edge will have the room correction applied to it.


cheers,

..dane


----------



## osogovo

I can't figure out why zoom options like Panorama don't work with my Dish DVR622 and work like a charm with the Blu Ray player.The only option that works is Zoom +/-.


----------



## Joe741

In order to use panorama with my Oppo 980 I have to change the 980 from 16:9 to 4:3.


----------



## menace2society

It's Been a couple of weeks sine I received my edge and I couldn't be happier. If it wasn't for this forum I would have never known about the product,


Thanks All









Menace


----------



## barnito

have to look into that one


----------



## Kilian.ca

Bought a second Edge, a demo model with box and remote for c.20% original price: I suppose it's a good price and if I sell it I won't make a loss










I wish it can do 14:9 for some SD contents like my Kuro plasma.


----------



## tingshen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Anchor Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're wanting to open her up and replace components yourself (desoldering and soldering), you should already know where to get replacements.. (digikey, mouser, newark, radio shack, etc) Undoubtedly that will void any warantee though.



Anchorbay did send me a replacement initially to replace the burnt set. So I have this spare set which only PSU burnt.


Is there anywhere I can buy a more complete PSU?


----------



## rana_kirti

Guys,


1. Can the Edge improve/enhance a 720p signal going to a 720p projector ?


2. Can the Edge upscale/improve/enhance a 720p signal going to a 1080p projector ?


3. Can the Edge improve/enhance a 1080p signal going to a 1080p projector ?


Thanks


----------



## NxNW

Well, it won't *hurt* progressive HD signals. It won't "enhance" them especially (unless you like to use mosquito noise reduction or edge enhancement or that kind of thing).


(In the case of 1080i sources that have been badly deinterlaced to 1080p before being fed to the Edge, PrEP might actually "enhance" the image by undoing the bad deinterlacing, but this seems like a rare case to me.)


Bottom line, as many have pointed out, the sweet spot for this device is improving SD DVD. Of course it's an awesome switcher with tons of controls for people who need them. But if your source is already HD, the Edge won't make it any more HD-er.


----------



## rana_kirti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19768079
> 
> 
> Well, it won't *hurt* progressive HD signals. It won't "enhance" them especially (unless you like to use mosquito noise reduction or edge enhancement or that kind of thing).
> 
> 
> (In the case of 1080i sources that have been badly deinterlaced to 1080p before being fed to the Edge, PrEP might actually "enhance" the image by undoing the bad deinterlacing, but this seems like a rare case to me.)
> 
> 
> Bottom line, as many have pointed out, the sweet spot for this device is improving SD DVD. Of course it's an awesome switcher with tons of controls for people who need them. But if your source is already HD, the Edge won't make it any more HD-er.



So it can't really improve Full HD 1080p. We can agree on that.


How about 720p. That is not Full HD. Can the EDGE enhance/improve/upscale that ?


----------



## Gary J

720p certainly is full HD. You don't improve anything when you scale it.


----------



## audiodane

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tingshen* 
Anchorbay did send me a replacement initially to replace the burnt set. So I have this spare set which only PSU burnt.


Is there anywhere I can buy a more complete PSU?
Are you talking about an Edge or one of the VPxx series products? The Edge has an internal power supply. The VPxx series products have external brick power supplies (wall plug to a "black box" then to the VPxx). If you're looking for an external brick-style power supply, you don't have an Edge, and need to ask in the appropriate forum.


I know that the VP20/30/50 devices originally had power supplies that would go bad, and that a 3rd party alternative ended up being a good choice. I don't recall the brand however, but you can probably search those threads to find out. I only had a VP30 for a few months before moving to the Edge.


cheers,

..dane


----------



## NxNW

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Gary J* 
720p certainly is full HD. You don't improve anything when you scale it.
Agree. There is a marketing term "Full HD" referring to any display with 1080 lines of resolution, but if you look up the ATSC HD transmission standards, you will see 720p puts out just about as much information as 1080i and both formats are considered "fully" HD, irrespective of marketing jargon.


Scaling 720p to 1080p is pretty simple and your "Full HD" display can (and indeed must) do this itself if it is fed 720p. Or you could have the Edge do it first and send 1080p to the display. In general Edge scaling tends to favor sharp detail which tends to produce some faint ringing that might be noticeable on large displays. Your display will probably scale just fine as well but may give a slightly softer-looking image.


From more than a couple screen-heights away these details are really insignificant.


----------



## veekay

Has anyone come up with a good set of tweaks for the Wii with the Edge? The only non-HD and non-hdmi source I use is the Wii and I've tried a few things, but sometimes it is hard to tell if it actually ends up looking better or worse... especially since it already looks so bad to begin with.


----------



## tingshen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/19768777
> 
> 
> Are you talking about an Edge or one of the VPxx series products? The Edge has an internal power supply. The VPxx series products have external brick power supplies (wall plug to a "black box" then to the VPxx). If you're looking for an external brick-style power supply, you don't have an Edge, and need to ask in the appropriate forum.
> 
> 
> I know that the VP20/30/50 devices originally had power supplies that would go bad, and that a 3rd party alternative ended up being a good choice. I don't recall the brand however, but you can probably search those threads to find out. I only had a VP30 for a few months before moving to the Edge.
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



Of course not! I'm using this EDGE! I have 2 sets now. 1 is the original beta set, and the PSU burnt, so they sent me another set as replacement. I will take a picture of the PSU module and show you guys. Hope I can get a replacement and make the dead set alive!


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingshen* /forum/post/19773265
> 
> 
> Of course not! I'm using this EDGE! I have 2 sets now. 1 is the original beta set, and the PSU burnt, so they sent me another set as replacement. I will take a picture of the PSU module and show you guys. Hope I can get a replacement and make the dead set alive!



Sorry, I just hadn't seen an Edge with an external PSU... But I'm by NO means an expert! All you really need to know is the connector type (and polarity), voltage output and current output ratings ... hardest part will be the connector type (and polarity, if it's non-standard). power ratings should be easy to match.


cheers,

..dane


----------



## tingshen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/19773712
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just hadn't seen an Edge with an external PSU... But I'm by NO means an expert! All you really need to know is the connector type (and polarity), voltage output and current output ratings ... hardest part will be the connector type (and polarity, if it's non-standard). power ratings should be easy to match.
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



nonono....it's not an external PSU but internal one...I think it's easier for me to take a picture to show you guys here.....I just need a working PSU as an replacement of the burnt PSU...


----------



## gremmie4

Can anyone help me with a few questions on how the DVDO Edge handles settings for different resolutions? Initially, I will be hooking up my PS3 as a games machine and as a bluray player, so I will be sending 3 different resolutions. When sending 480P playing a DVD, I'll want to use prep to redeinterlace the image then use all the image enhancement functions on the Edge to upscale the DVD. When outputting 720P, I'll be playing a game, so I won't want to use prep or any enhancements the 480P resolution is using, I'll just want the 720P image scaled up to 1080P. When outputting 1080P, I'll be watching a bluray, so no processing or upscaling should be needed. Can I configure the DVDO Edge like this with the PS3?


I'd also be using my DirecTV box similarly. 480i channels will need to be deinterlaced and upscaled, 720P channels will need to be upscaled, and 1080i channels will need to deinterlaced.


Thanks for any info!


----------



## Hyrax

Gremmie-

I forget ... can the PS3 not upscale DVDs? You only need the prep function if you send the Edge a 480P signal. You will be better off if you send out a 480i signal. If that is the case, then the PS3 only needs to do one thing - scale the 480i and 720P signals to 1080P.


Ditto for D* - you'll be better off if you can send out the shows at their native resolution and let the EDGE do all the scaling.


----------



## gremmie4

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyrax* 
Gremmie-

I forget ... can the PS3 not upscale DVDs? You only need the prep function if you send the Edge a 480P signal. You will be better off if you send out a 480i signal. If that is the case, then the PS3 only needs to do one thing - scale the 480i and 720P signals to 1080P.


Ditto for D* - you'll be better off if you can send out the shows at their native resolution and let the EDGE do all the scaling.
The PS3 cannot send out a 480i signal when it is connected via HDMI, so when the PS3's DVD upscaler is turned off it will output DVD's at 480P. I know the Edge will upscale and enhance the 480P signal from the PS3, but I don't think I'll need all the enhancement settings with other resolutions other than 480P. I guess my questions could be simplified by saying are the picture enhancement settings configurable for each resolution the Edge receives or are the settings used on all resolutions?


----------



## rmclaren

Are there any cheaper alternatives to the Xantech IR receivers that will work with the DVDO Edge? I am looking to park the unit behind the TV stand as there is no more 17-inch wide space in the stand.


----------



## audiodane

Tried Amazon? eBay? IIRC, I purchased one of the CablesToGo extension kits for like $35 shipped from Amazon a year ago. It's up to around $45 now, but has been working really well for me in that time...


cheers,

..dane


----------



## kiun

Been noticing white horizontal lines, and sometimes white sparkles on my DVDO Edge fed display lately. This is my 2nd unit after an RMA for a similar issue. Anyone else having this issue or am I just really unlucky with Anchor Bay product.


----------



## NxNW

sparkles could be due to cables.


can you describe the horizontal white lines more?


----------



## kiun

I tried switching the cables but no dice. The white horizontal lines are 4-5 inches long and they appear for only less than a sec. The only solution is to power cycle the unit. I am thinking of doing another RMA.


----------



## bluechunks

All-


This is a follow-up to a question that I asked a few pages back about the EDGE and 3D with firmware 1.6.


I am using a new EDGE between an OPPO BDP-93 Blu Ray player and a Panasonic VT25 '3D' plasma. Whenever I attempt to play a 3D Blu Ray the EDGE output reverts to the default blue-screen but I can hear the audio. Pressing the "INFO" button on the EDGE remote reports the Oppo's HDMI as "Unsupported Signal." For whatever reason the 3D signal is not passing through the EDGE.


Of course, plugging the BDP-93 directly into the VT25 results in a 3D image and the DVDO website does not have an user manual addendum for the 1.6 firmware.


I have tried several different combinations of output settings on the Oppo as well as various settings on the EDGE with no luck. All 2D content works as expected.


Has anybody been successful in setting up the EDGE to pass-through 3D, and if so, what settings or adjustments were required?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## veekay

I get the same issues with sparkles and distorted pixels with my unit and with the previous unit. Power cycles fix the problems, but it still gets annoying. It would be nice if they could build in an auto-reboot function in the firmware so it would just cycle itself every night.


----------



## subavision212

I just got my edge and and I know this is an incredibly stupid question, but that set-up manual is so poor that it doesn't even say how you know the unit is on. I have yet to install it in my theater but did upgrade the firmware and had a devil of a time trying to figure out if it was actually on (I finally just hooked an HDMI cable to it and the display in my bedroom and saw the OSD so at least I know it works) or what to look for to tell me it was on. Also, I've read about people power cycling the unit but have yet to see an explanation on how to do this. Just pull the plug? Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm not that tech savvy and I wish there was more info in the so-called manual. I've been through all the threads and copied a lot of the basics but if anyone has any info they think I need, please let me know. Will be installing tomorrow and looking forward to seeing how it works with my laser disc, Roku and cable. That's why I love this forum. Thanks.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subavision212* /forum/post/19835650
> 
> 
> I just got my edge and and I know this is an incredibly stupid question, but that set-up manual is so poor that it doesn't even say how you know the unit is on. I have yet to install it in my theater but did upgrade the firmware and had a devil of a time trying to figure out if it was actually on (I finally just hooked an HDMI cable to it and the display in my bedroom and saw the OSD so at least I know it works) or what to look for to tell me it was on. Also, I've read about people power cycling the unit but have yet to see an explanation on how to do this. Just pull the plug? Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm not that tech savvy and I wish there was more info in the so-called manual. I've been through all the threads and copied a lot of the basics but if anyone has any info they think I need, please let me know. Will be installing tomorrow and looking forward to seeing how it works with my laser disc, Roku and cable. That's why I love this forum. Thanks.



There is a light in the bottom right corner on front of unit. When the unit is on and processing it will be blue. this is from there website under the support page.


13. What does the color of the Status LED on EDGE mean?


EDGE power LED color table:

LED Description

Off Standby Mode

Red No Signal Received

Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue EDGE is processing the input


Barry


----------



## TommyV

I just recently received my new Edge. I have yet to get into an advanced settings or adjustments. Right now I am just working on getting everything working with video and sound.


I updated the unit to v1.6. I notice consistent audio dropouts from my disc players while watching a DVD. I tried sending audio from the HDMI audio port and the HDMI A/V port.


I have loaded 1.5.1 on it and now it seems the audio dropouts have gone away. I am using it with a Rotel RSP-1069 and Pioneer Plasma.


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/19838397
> 
> 
> There is a light in the bottom right corner on front of unit. When the unit is on and processing it will be blue. this is from there website under the support page.
> 
> 
> 13. What does the color of the Status LED on EDGE mean?
> 
> 
> EDGE power LED color table:
> 
> LED Description
> 
> Off Standby Mode
> 
> Red No Signal Received
> 
> Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received
> 
> Blue EDGE is processing the input
> 
> 
> Barry



thanks for that info. It was a pretty dumb question. Now that I have got this baby setup things are a bit clearer. A couple of things:

I have a 65" 1080p Panasonic plasma and I have my cable box (Scientific American Explorer 4250 HDC), a Roku (which is capable of passing 1080p) and my laserdisc player running into the EDGE, with the Roku and the laser both set on auto. Is using auto a good way to go? I've read that it may be better to send native signals when possible but figured auto would send the proper signal from the component and the EDGE would then upscale.

But my main question is about the cable. I've read in the thread that if your cable box has a native resolution mode that you should engage it and let the EDGE de-interlace and scale 480i channels. I don't understand this too well. My box has auto select, 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i and I have it set to 1080i and I'm wondering if this is the correct setting. I almost never watch anything but HD channels so that's why I left it at 1080i.

With that said, watching cable HD and Netflix on the Roku now with the EDGE in operation, picture definitely looks better, sort of velvety looking, if that makes sense. Colors seem a bit more richer. Still playing with the laser to try and fine tune what the PQ will be. One question with running the laser through the EDGE. When the picture first came on, it was pillarboxed and changing the formats on the display wouldn't give me a picture that was in the proper aspect ratio or close. I changed the zoom mode on my Onkyo 5507 processor from normal to zoom and that fixed the problem but was wondering if this should have been done with the EDGE's zoom controls, which I don't fully understand yet.

So far, I like this unit but am hoping for help on how to tweak it from some of the experts in here so thanks ahead of time.

Oh and one other thing. I've read that to properly set up an EDGE for a STB you need to tune in a channel at every resolution to get the correct control parameters associated with the correct memories. If someone could explain this and if it's a necessary thing, how to do it. Again, I don't really understand how the EDGE holds all the picture controls and parameters in memory based on input connection and resolution. thank you again.


----------



## subavision212

One other thing: Can the remote be set so that I can configure it for the components that are plugged into the EDGE? Like setting the AUX button to select the Roku, the cable/satellite button to select the cable input etc. Again, not sure if this can be done and how to do it. Is this what the input select buttons are for. So If I push 4 for HDMI 4 it will switch to that input?


----------



## TommyV

I am just starting to navigate the settings in the Edge. I am wondering what others are using. Especially with a Pioneer plasma. I have the Mosquito noise set to low and switched output color space to auto.


Are all settings global? I was hoping I would be able to have some settings that would be unique to the input.


----------



## TommyV

As per my earlier post I loaded 1.5.1 to fix and audio dropout issue. Well for some reason my Oppo 970 would not pass any type of surround sound signal via HDMI. So I reloaded 1.6 and now the audio dropout issue seems to be gone and my Oppo outputs multichannel audio just fine now.


Hopefully I do not find any other bugs. I am loving the picture but this is kind of a rough start getting the audio from all my components to work without any issues.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/19841055
> 
> 
> Are all settings global? I was hoping I would be able to have some settings that would be unique to the input.



The settings are unique per-input.


----------



## absolootbs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *subavision212* 
Is using auto a good way to go? I've read that it may be better to send native signals when possible but figured auto would send the proper signal from the component and the EDGE would then upscale.

But my main question is about the cable. I've read in the thread that if your cable box has a native resolution mode that you should engage it and let the EDGE de-interlace and scale 480i channels. I don't understand this too well. My box has auto select, 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i and I have it set to 1080i and I'm wondering if this is the correct setting. I almost never watch anything but HD channels so that's why I left it at 1080i.
to each his own, but i think using using a native resolution mode (aka auto) when your source device has one available is generally advisable, since there's a good chance the edge is better at scaling than whatever your source device is. in the specific instance of the cable box, i used to have the same box and i always kept it set to auto, which is essentially the same thing as just manually enabling each possible resolution. that way the box is outputting the program in whatever it's native resolution/format is, and the edge will be doing all of the deinterlacing and scaling.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *subavision212* 
One question with running the laser through the EDGE. When the picture first came on, it was pillarboxed and changing the formats on the display wouldn't give me a picture that was in the proper aspect ratio or close. I changed the zoom mode on my Onkyo 5507 processor from normal to zoom and that fixed the problem but was wondering if this should have been done with the EDGE's zoom controls, which I don't fully understand yet.
i'm not very familiar with laserdisc players, but you may want to check and see if it has a "widescreen" setting somewhere in it's setup menu. that may solve the pillarboxing issue right there, so you don't have to use any of your devices to do any correction. if it doesn't, again to each his own, but i think it's easiest (and usually best) to let the edge do any necessary aspect ratio correction. be aware that the edge has a pretty good variety of aspect ratio controls available, so if there's no widescreen setting on the player which fixes the problem, and you choose to have the edge do the adjustment rather than your avr, you'll probably want to use the edge's AR controls rather than the zoom.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *subavision212* 
Oh and one other thing. I've read that to properly set up an EDGE for a STB you need to tune in a channel at every resolution to get the correct control parameters associated with the correct memories. If someone could explain this and if it's a necessary thing, how to do it. Again, I don't really understand how the EDGE holds all the picture controls and parameters in memory based on input connection and resolution. thank you again.
the edge stores its non global settings on a per input, per sd/hd basis. so you don't necessarily need to tune in a program in every different resolution, but you do want to tune something in sd (480) and adjust settings, then something in hd (could be 720 or 1080, doesn't make a difference) and adjust settings again. if you have another source which outputs some things in sd and others in hd, switch to the input with that source, and repeat.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TommyV* 
Are all settings global? I was hoping I would be able to have some settings that would be unique to the input.
most settings are on a per input, per sd/hd basis, as i mentioned above. this would include all picture controls, and most (if not all) controls that pertain to the input. there are some that are global though. for instance, the underscan setting and most (if not all) settings that pertain to the output. if you really want to know the ins and outs of how the edge works, i'd highly recommend reading the entire controls section of the user manual, as well as the controls section of each user manual supplement. i've done so multiple times and it seems like i learn something new every time. all of the documentation can be found here, on dvdo's website


----------



## TommyV

Quote:

Originally Posted by *absolootbs* 
most settings are on a per input, per sd/hd basis, as i mentioned above. this would include all picture controls, and most (if not all) controls that pertain to the input. there are some that are global though. for instance, the underscan setting and most (if not all) settings that pertain to the output. if you really want to know the ins and outs of how the edge works, i'd highly recommend reading the entire controls section of the user manual, as well as the controls section of each user manual supplement. i've done so multiple times and it seems like i learn something new every time. all of the documentation can be found here, on dvdo's website
Yes thanks. I have those documents and have started reading everything but it is an ongoing process. I am just startind out and trying to get things working properly.


One thing I did notice with my Pioneer BDP-320 outputting 480i is the mosquito noise setting works well on low. On high is introduces some artifacts that were not there before.


----------



## gremmie4

Quote:

Originally Posted by *absolootbs* 
most settings are on a per input, per sd/hd basis, as i mentioned above. this would include all picture controls, and most (if not all) controls that pertain to the input. there are some that are global though. for instance, the underscan setting and most (if not all) settings that pertain to the output. if you really want to know the ins and outs of how the edge works, i'd highly recommend reading the entire controls section of the user manual, as well as the controls section of each user manual supplement. i've done so multiple times and it seems like i learn something new every time. all of the documentation can be found here, on dvdo's website
So can picture controls, such as Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, and Noise Reduction be set independently for SD and HD on one input? For example, if I have a PS3 hooked up on an input and it is outputting 480P for DVD playback, I could have saved settings that turn on all the picture enhancements and the reprocessing feature. Then if the PS3 is outputting 1080P for bluray, I could have saved settings that leave the enhancement settings off? I'd like to be able to do this so whether I'm watching a DVD or a bluray on my PS3, I would be able to use different settings for each without having to change them every time I watch something.


If others could verify independent SD and HD settings that would be great, because the manual only states "Picture Controls apply to the currently selected input, for independent Picture Control of every input component", which doesn't say anything about having independent picture controls for SD and HD on one input.


Thanks for any info!


----------



## subavision212

"the edge stores its non global settings on a per input, per sd/hd basis. so you don't necessarily need to tune in a program in every different resolution, but you do want to tune something in sd (480) and adjust settings, then something in hd (could be 720 or 1080, doesn't make a difference) and adjust settings again. if you have another source which outputs some things in sd and others in hd, switch to the input with that source, and repeat."


Thanks for all the info. It is making things clearer as I play more with this thing. So with what you posted above, I should select a channel that displays each of those resolutions, adjust my settings and save them so that whenever I switch to a channel and the resolution changes, the EDGE will remember what I put in for that resolution and automatically change to those settings, correct?


----------



## nyco_ork

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gremmie4* 
So can picture controls, such as Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, and Noise Reduction be set independently for SD and HD on one input? For example, if I have a PS3 hooked up on an input and it is outputting 480P for DVD playback, I could have saved settings that turn on all the picture enhancements and the reprocessing feature. Then if the PS3 is outputting 1080P for bluray, I could have saved settings that leave the enhancement settings off? I'd like to be able to do this so whether I'm watching a DVD or a bluray on my PS3, I would be able to use different settings for each without having to change them every time I watch something.


If others could verify independent SD and HD settings that would be great, because the manual only states "Picture Controls apply to the currently selected input, for independent Picture Control of every input component", which doesn't say anything about having independent picture controls for SD and HD on one input.


Thanks for any info!
Most settings (except underscan) are active per input; if you change the ouput of the device feeding that input, the Edge will change some things automatically, but not all. For instance, I have a Panasonc DMP-BD 60 Blu-Ray player. On auto, I expected it to output 1080p for 1080p Blu-Rays, 1080i for 1080i Blu-rays, and 480i for SD DVDs. Instead, the Panny only outputs 1080p on auto, because it's not hooked directly to a display; its HDMI output goes to the Edge, and the Edge does not give the Panny the display's native resolution (in my case, 720p). So the Panny outputs everything at 1080p, meaning it is doing upscaling and deinterlacing of non-1080p discs, which I do not want. I can manually change the auto 1080p to 1080i, so that's what I have to do if I'm playing a 1080i BD through the Edge. The Panny only outputs 480/576p through HDMI for SD DVDs; I could change to component out to get 480/576i, but instead it is easier for me to play 480i material on an SD DVD player that uses a component input on the Edge. This is just one example.


If you want to see what the Edge is doing with your inputs and your settings for each input, use the "information" feature on the main menu. This will give you 3 pages of settings for each input: the resolution, colorspace, etc., coming into the edge from the source; the color and picture settings of the Edge itself for that source; and what the Edge is sending to the panel through its HDMI output. You can experiment with each piece of source equipment, check the "information" panels, and tweak your settings that way.


Regarding your laserdisc question in an earlier post, if your laserdisc player only has S-video out (as most of them do), then you will hook it up to the SV input of the Edge. The Edge has 4 aspect ratio settings: 16:9, 4:3, 4:3 LB (letterbox), and 4:3 panorama. The last one (panorama) is only available from the Aspect Settings menu. The other three are available as single-keystroke operations. The best setting for your LD content depends on what you're playing. If it's a standard 4:3 film, I find either 4:3 or 4:3 panorama works best. 4:3 is most accurate, but the panorama is quite good. You get a little stretching at the sides which shows up on pans, and looks as if the scene was shot with a wide-angle lens, but most of the picture is accurate compared to standard 4:3. This feature is much better than the equivalent feature on my plasma TV (called "Full"). However, the 4:3 letterbox is better for LD images of films that have been letterboxed, and have black bars at the tops and bottoms as well as the sides. 4:3 LB will fill the screen with little or no side/top bars. So it depends on your source image. The Edge is really good at keeping these types of images looking their best, especially on plasma displays, which don't look washed out when you turn the display's contrast down by using Cinema Mode. Also, if you use the "normal" AR, be sure to turn on the Border Level feature that fills in the side bars with some kind of color. (Main Menu > Settings > Advanced Controls > Border Level.) The Edge gives you a 0 (black) to 100 (white) scale for this. (I use 45.) That will prevent sidebar burnin on your plasma when playing images from a laser at 4:3.


Hope this helps.


----------



## subavision212

"Regarding your laserdisc question in an earlier post, if your laserdisc player only has S-video out (as most of them do), then you will hook it up to the SV input of the Edge. The Edge has 4 aspect ratio settings: 16:9, 4:3, 4:3 LB (letterbox), and 4:3 panorama. The last one (panorama) is only available from the Aspect Settings menu. The other three are available as single-keystroke operations. The best setting for your LD content depends on what you're playing. If it's a standard 4:3 film, I find either 4:3 or 4:3 panorama works best. 4:3 is most accurate, but the panorama is quite good. You get a little stretching at the sides which shows up on pans, and looks as if the scene was shot with a wide-angle lens, but most of the picture is accurate compared to standard 4:3. This feature is much better than the equivalent feature on my plasma TV (called "Full"). However, the 4:3 letterbox is better for LD images of films that have been letterboxed, and have black bars at the tops and bottoms as well as the sides. 4:3 LB will fill the screen with little or no side/top bars. So it depends on your source image. The Edge is really good at keeping these types of images looking their best, especially on plasma displays, which don't look washed out when you turn the display's contrast down by using Cinema Mode. Also, if you use the "normal" AR, be sure to turn on the Border Level feature that fills in the side bars with some kind of color. (Main Menu > Settings > Advanced Controls > Border Level.) The Edge gives you a 0 (black) to 100 (white) scale for this. (I use 45.) That will prevent sidebar burnin on your plasma when playing images from a laser at 4:3."


Yea, this does clear it up. I did a bit more studying and realized that those aspect ration settings could be used. Like I said, I had already gone into my pre/pro and since you can change the aspect ratio per HDMI input on it, I changed it to zoom instead of normal and that gave me proper ratios on my display. I want to go back and change that to normal so I can try using the buttons and see how that works. And I will check into the Border Level feature which I hadn't seen. Thanks for helping me move along with this nice little machine.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gremmie4* /forum/post/19845077
> 
> 
> So can picture controls, such as Detail Enhancement, Edge Enhancement, and Noise Reduction be set independently for SD and HD on one input? For example, if I have a PS3 hooked up on an input and it is outputting 480P for DVD playback, I could have saved settings that turn on all the picture enhancements and the reprocessing feature. Then if the PS3 is outputting 1080P for bluray, I could have saved settings that leave the enhancement settings off? I'd like to be able to do this so whether I'm watching a DVD or a bluray on my PS3, I would be able to use different settings for each without having to change them every time I watch something.
> 
> 
> If others could verify independent SD and HD settings that would be great, because the manual only states "Picture Controls apply to the currently selected input, for independent Picture Control of every input component", which doesn't say anything about having independent picture controls for SD and HD on one input.



i think i may have been slightly mistaken. i knew somewhere in the product comparison chart dvdo specified that the edge did things on a per input, per sd/hd basis. and i knew i had some settings set differently for sd from my cable box than for hd from my cable box. but it's been a while since i've looked at the chart or at my settings. upon looking back at the chart, it appears it's only the input aspect ratio, zoom, pan, and overscan settings that get saved that way. it indicates that picture controls are saved on a universal per input basis.


----------



## gremmie4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/19850535
> 
> 
> i think i may have been slightly mistaken. i knew somewhere in the product comparison chart dvdo specified that the edge did things on a per input, per sd/hd basis. and i knew i had some settings set differently for sd from my cable box than for hd from my cable box. but it's been a while since i've looked at the chart or at my settings. upon looking back at the chart, it appears it's only the input aspect ratio, zoom, pan, and overscan settings that get saved that way. it indicates that picture controls are saved on a universal per input basis.



Thanks for the info and clarification. That's how I was reading that the Edge was set up, so I guess to get something that does exactly what I want I'll have to upgrade and get the iScan Duo. I don't really have a need for the extra inputs and output on the Duo though, so it's hard to spend that much more money for features I won't need.


----------



## subavision212

This is probably a dumb question but I'm assuming that after you plug your components into the EDGE it automatically upscales the input from each component to what you display can use, correct? For example, I have my laser disc player running into the svideo input on the EDGE and when I select information for the input it's saying 480i and when I hit the info button on my display it's showing 1080p. So does that mean the EDGE is doing the upconversion? Just checking since I'm new to this unit. thanks.


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subavision212* /forum/post/19888961
> 
> 
> This is probably a dumb question but I'm assuming that after you plug your components into the EDGE it automatically upscales the input from each component to what you display can use, correct? For example, I have my laser disc player running into the svideo input on the EDGE and when I select information for the input it's saying 480i and when I hit the info button on my display it's showing 1080p. So does that mean the EDGE is doing the upconversion? Just checking since I'm new to this unit. thanks.



Yes, it will convert all inputs to what you have selected as your desired output.


----------



## Joe741




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subavision212* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is probably a dumb question but I'm assuming that after you plug your components into the EDGE it automatically upscales the input from each component to what you display can use, correct? For example, I have my laser disc player running into the svideo input on the EDGE and when I select information for the input it's saying 480i and when I hit the info button on my display it's showing 1080p. So does that mean the EDGE is doing the upconversion? Just checking since I'm new to this unit. thanks.



What's the EDGE output info screen say? It is possible to configure the EDGE to output something other than 1080p, in which case the display would scale it to it's native resolution.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subavision212* /forum/post/19888961
> 
> 
> This is probably a dumb question but I'm assuming that after you plug your components into the EDGE it automatically upscales the input from each component to what you display can use, correct? For example, I have my laser disc player running into the svideo input on the EDGE and when I select information for the input it's saying 480i and when I hit the info button on my display it's showing 1080p. So does that mean the EDGE is doing the upconversion? Just checking since I'm new to this unit. thanks.



Keep pressing "down". The Edge has multiple info screens. One of them is what it is outputting.


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/19896163
> 
> 
> Keep pressing "down". The Edge has multiple info screens. One of them is what it is outputting.



Thanks for all the help, found what people are talking about and have got things set right. Nice little unit.


----------



## IanD

I've just started using component input on the Edge, for a DVD player that doesn't have HDMI, and noticing on the player setup menu that the sides are cropped.


The player is just standard PAL/NTSC outputting for a 16:9 TV.


I've tried changing the player output to 4:3 but it makes no difference.


I'm unable to see the full 720 pixels that should be output by the player through the Edge.


Connecting the player direct to the TV component input shows the full 720 pixels.


Does the Edge only digitise 640 pixels out of the available 720, because that is roughly how it appears? What am I missing here?


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Ian, check to see if the underscan setting is at zero, but as it's a global setting I think you would have noticed it on other inputs. Otherwise I can't help much having never used anything but HDMI inputs on my Edge.


----------



## nyco_ork

Quote:

Originally Posted by *IanD* 
I've just started using component input on the Edge, for a DVD player that doesn't have HDMI, and noticing on the player setup menu that the sides are cropped.


The player is just standard PAL/NTSC outputting for a 16:9 TV.


I've tried changing the player output to 4:3 but it makes no difference.


I'm unable to see the full 720 pixels that should be output by the player through the Edge.


Connecting the player direct to the TV component input shows the full 720 pixels.


Does the Edge only digitise 640 pixels out of the available 720, because that is roughly how it appears? What am I missing here?
Have you checked the aspect ratio settings on the Edge? Those do change for each type of input. Make sure you have AR set for 16:9, not 4:3 panorama or 4:3LB. Also, check the the "information" section of the Edge to see what it is actually receiving from the player. I have 6 different players and DVRs, and I find that each one puts out a slightly different sized image. If nothing else works, you could tweak the Edge Horizontal/Vertical settings (In the Zoom menu) for that input; those settings would only affect that input, not all the inputs, as Underscan does. Or, as an even more drastic backup, if the player has an s-video output, use that instead of component. The image from S-Video will be letterboxed; the Edge does a good job in 4:3LB of dealing with those images.


I suspect the problem lies somewhere in the way the player is outputting component to the Edge.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/19916150
> 
> 
> I suspect the problem lies somewhere in the way the player is outputting component to the Edge.



Thanks for the suggestions guys, but it was a false alarm (that I put down to early senility







).


I discovered that I had set Horizontal zoom to about 1.4, then forgot I had done it: I recall now that I adjusted it to compensate for a homemade DVD with the aspect ratio completely screwed up. Normally I don't touch the zoom controls.


Once I had reset everything back to default, all was well and I'm seeing the full 720x576/480 image on screen again.


----------



## Goosey

I did a search but couldn't find the answer. How is the DVDO as a hdmi switch for gaming purposes? Does it introduce lag?


Additionally, how is the DVDO for htpc purposes? Does it improve the PQ much?


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> How is the DVDO as a hdmi switch for gaming purposes? Does it introduce lag?



Without Gamemode the Edge lags 56ms. With gamemode enabled it's down to half a frame (6-8ms). On the other hand you can't use Edge and Detail Enhancement in Gamemode. Also the Edge's hard scaling isn't very well suited for scaling graphics (or games). If you're interested in the Edge's performance in Vintage gaming system, check the link in my signature. I've reviewed the Edge extensively.


----------



## goldensunbluesky

Hi guys,


I've done lots of homework about finding the optimal size picture for my room and have settled on the idea of having a somewhat CIH setup using a conventinal 16:9 screen and a scaler like the Edge.


After reading the instruction manual and stuff, I'd like to ask if the Edge can not only custom zoom into an image, but compress (or zoom out from) an image.


Using a 50" 16:9 screen, I'd like to compress my cable vision images until they're roughly a 37 - 46" diagonal sized picture. If the Edge can compress 16:9 content, can it compress it to the sizes I just provided?


Really appreciate the responses.


----------



## Johnny_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldensunbluesky* /forum/post/19935598
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I've done lots of homework about finding the optimal size picture for my room and have settled on the idea of having a somewhat CIH setup using a conventinal 16:9 screen and a scaler like the Edge.
> 
> 
> After reading the instruction manual and stuff, I'd like to ask if the Edge can not only custom zoom into an image, but compress (or zoom out from) an image.
> 
> 
> Using a 50" 16:9 screen, I'd like to compress my cable vision images until they're roughly a 37 - 46" diagonal sized picture. If the Edge can compress 16:9 content, can it compress it to the sizes I just provided?
> 
> 
> Really appreciate the responses.



The Edge has a setting called 'Underscan' which compresses the image and makes it viewable in a smaller area. The manual says there is a maximum underscan setting of 10% (Edit: Underscan was apparently increased to 20% in a firmware update).


I just picked up an Edge last week and have so far been impressed. Input lag for gaming is not as pronounced as I was expecting. It seems about as responsive (if not 1-2ms quicker) than my AVR was at passing the signal. Just make sure to use the game mode.


----------



## NxNW

By using terms like "CIH" and "screen" it sounds like you are considering a projector. Will you really be using a projector to produce a 37" image?


You'll have a nice bright picture I suppose.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19937993
> 
> 
> By using terms like "CIH" and "screen" it sounds like you are considering a projector. Will you really be using a projector to produce a 37" image?
> 
> 
> You'll have a nice bright picture I suppose.



I haven't done the math but if he's talking about a 2:35 screen with a vertical height of 37", it may be a lot bigger than most would think at first. Don't mean to insult you if you understand that. Just pointing it out for emphasis.


EDIT: Looks like I mis-read and you were right but I'm leaving the above because if he mispoke, it may be pertinent to what he's saying. Apologies.


----------



## Wilson-Flyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldensunbluesky* /forum/post/19935598
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I've done lots of homework about finding the optimal size picture for my room and have settled on the idea of having a somewhat CIH setup using a conventinal 16:9 screen and a scaler like the Edge.
> 
> 
> After reading the instruction manual and stuff, I'd like to ask if the Edge can not only custom zoom into an image, but compress (or zoom out from) an image.
> 
> 
> Using a 50" 16:9 screen, I'd like to compress my cable vision images until they're roughly a 37 - 46" diagonal sized picture. If the Edge can compress 16:9 content, can it compress it to the sizes I just provided?
> 
> 
> Really appreciate the responses.



I've been using CIH for years with various projectors, lenses and processors from the original VP30 right on thru an Edge. I don't really understand what you could be trying to accomplish from what you are asking. Can you think of another way to ask that may help me understand a little better?


If you're talking about "zooming" as opposed to doing the CIH via a lens, that is accomplished with the zoom on the projector and not the VP. Are you talking about vertical stretch? I'm just not sure what you're asking.


Thanks.


----------



## goldensunbluesky

Hi guys,


Sorry for the confusion caused...


I sit 2.3m from the screen and a projector setup would be require too many modifications to my room to work. At the small screen sizes I'm looking at, the images would have too much brightness/contrast. I'm therefore looking to achieve a CIH setup using a conventional HDTV.


I'm using a 37" Plasma at the moment. At my rather short viewing distances, a 37" 1.78 aspect image is perfect but when viewing 2.35 aspect content, the picture is horribly small, under 14" in height.


I'm looking to get a new 50" plasma screen soon. It'll produce the ideal 2.35 size image but then standard 1.78 HD broadcast/films will become too large and tiring for me to view.


So I'm looking at a scaler to reduce the picture size to get the desired 37" 1.78 aspect I want but on a 50" screen. I know I'll lose a lot of resolution by doing that, but the trade-off is fair and I'll still be getting slightly more resolution than I'm getting from my existing 1024x768 37 incher.


Besides the scaler, another option I've tried is to force the source component to output a vertically compressed 4:3 letterbox image, then compress the image horizontally one more time at the TV in 4:3 mode to give a the final picture size of 37" on a 50" screen. The problem with this method was that I got quite a lot of jaggies and artifacts on edges and lines.


----------



## Hyrax

Golden-

If I were you I'd try to see if a 50" screen really is too large for 16:9 material. You're sitting about 7 feet away, and lots of people enjoy sitting that close to a 50" screen. Different organizations (like THX) recommend that a screen take between 30-40 degrees of your viewing angle. I'd need to get out my trig books, but I'm pretty sure you're within the correct distance.


Also, all the stuff you're talking about will degrade the picture quality of 1080p material. Most people strive to get 1:1 pixel mapping, but you're going in the opposite direction. It seems to me to be sort of a waste of your money on a new TV if you're going not going to play Blu-Rays at 1080p or HDTV at 1080i.


----------



## goldensunbluesky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19941968
> 
> 
> Golden-
> 
> If I were you I'd try to see if a 50" screen really is too large for 16:9 material. You're sitting about 7 feet away, and lots of people enjoy sitting that close to a 50" screen. Different organizations (like THX) recommend that a screen take between 30-40 degrees of your viewing angle. I'd need to get out my trig books, but I'm pretty sure you're within the correct distance.
> 
> 
> Also, all the stuff you're talking about will degrade the picture quality of 1080p material. Most people strive to get 1:1 pixel mapping, but you're going in the opposite direction. It seems to me to be sort of a waste of your money on a new TV if you're going not going to play Blu-Rays at 1080p or HDTV at 1080i.



I've tried a 55" screen in my bedroom and couldn't get used to the picture. I've even tried a 46" and still found it too large. My girlfrind grew tired even quicker than I did. She likes reading subtitles during films and felt it was a tiring effort to keep looking down at the subtitles and then up at the screen with such large angles. In my opinion and using my eyes, the THX and other recommended viewing angles lose their relevance at closer viewing distances. At least, that is the case for me and my partner. For me, I believe the THX recommendations should also take into account viewing distance. I have no problems with watching a huge screen in a commercial cinema where I have calculated the viewing angles to be significantly wider than my bedroom setup. Somehow, at much closer distances, those same viewing angles become more tiring. Could also be to do with what I call our natural "thought-focus" distance but that's another discussion. Besides viewing distance, I also believe the actual screen content plays a vital role in determing optimum viewing angles/distance. 3D content can be viewed even closer than 2D. However, following THX guidelines for viewing documentaries, cooking shows, fast-paced sports footage and so on just did not work for me. Also, watching SD content at such large sizes reveals all it's flaws and I find that distracting and so would perfer a more compressed image to cover up the flaws.


Like I said, I've researched it to death and settled on 37" to 40" screen for 1.78 content and 50" screen for 2.35. That much is fixed. Also, I believe most of you measure seating distance from the front of your couch to your screen. My measured 2.3m is from my eyes to my screen. That's a minimum of a 30cm difference or a 1.9 or 2m distance using the couch measurement standard. If I were to sit up instead of lean back, my viewing distance would actually be another 20cm less.


For the moment, any Full HD screen (50" or below) would offer better resolution than my current 1024x768 picture. I have no problems with watching 1.78 blu-rays at this relatively low resolution. Afterall, only 10% of the movies are made in 1.78 aspect. As for HD and SD broadcast content, their quality often falls short anyway and I don't feel the loss watching them at close to 720p resolution. However, the majority of the film titles out there are at 2.35/2.4 aspect and that's where a 50" screen would do much better than my existing 37". I just want to find a reasonably priced scaler out there than can do the compressed picture I want while removing the jaggies that I see when doing the 'manual' method I previously described. Any recommendations?


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Just to confirm that the Edge won't do the shrink mode that you're after: You'd need either an older Lumagen HDP/HDQ or the newer Radiance Mini3D to do this. However, you should bare in mind that running your plasma with shrunk 16:9 on it is likely to cause uneven wear of the phospers and likely to end up with lighter bands across the top and bottom and down the sides too if you watch much 16:9.


Why not just buy a 22:9 TV like the Phillips model if you really want CIH?


----------



## goldensunbluesky

yes the 58" Philips is the dream TV for me! However, it costs too much at the moment and is still too large for my eyes! The Philips putting out a 1.78 aspect image would be equivalent in size to roughly a conventional TV's 46" screen size (6 to 9 inches too large) while 2.35 aspect on the Philips would be equivalent to a normal TV's 61" (11 inches too large) or thereabouts! I also have a bias towards plasma. I can handle the burn-in problems using periodic white washing. I do that with my existing plasma. I also don't mind viewing content with grey bars all around the picture most of the time. Right now, I watch 4:3 content with grey bars at the side. Only When my girlfriend is over, will I remove the grey bars.


However, if JVC's 50" 21:9 model comes out soon enough, I'll gladly convert to LCD/LED!


Meanwhile, I'll look at the lumagen models you suggested. Any other suggestions? Any talk of DVDO considering adding the "zoom out" features in future firmware updates? I'm sure a few CIH projector enthusiasts would appreciate at least a horizontal compression function so they can leave their A lenses in place for viewing 1.78 content. Shouldn't be too difficult to implement.


----------



## Hyrax

Golden-

Perhaps you're going the wrong way and should consider not scaling at all. One thing I do with my projector is watch SD material (such as Turner Classic Movies) at 1:1 pixel mapping (it is called 'Native' by my projector). This means that the show only uses uses the 704 x 480 pixels that are broadcast. I also use this strategy with older DVD transfers that don't look so hot. Of course to be able to do this you cannot use the EDGE or anything else to scale the image to fit your screen. I've no idea if any Plasma TVs let you do this.


If 16:9 HDTV and Blu-Rays are what bothers you, you could scale it to 720P and watch it at its native resolution.

_Edit:_ Another option might be the Visio 50" 21:9 LCD TV. It sounds exactly like what you are asking for...


----------



## goldensunbluesky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/19943598
> 
> 
> Golden-
> 
> Perhaps you're going the wrong way and should consider not scaling at all. One thing I do with my projector is watch SD material (such as Turner Classic Movies) at 1:1 pixel mapping (it is called 'Native' by my projector). This means that the show only uses uses the 704 x 480 pixels that are broadcast. I also use this strategy with older DVD transfers that don't look so hot. Of course to be able to do this you cannot use the EDGE or anything else to scale the image to fit your screen. I've no idea if any Plasma TVs let you do this.



Thanks for that... I was just thinking about it... It's ironic in a way because for my new 50" plasma, I would like 1:1 pixel mapping for 2.35 images where I want maximum quality. For 1.78, which is the minority of films and cable broadcasts of sports where quality doesn't matter to me, I want 720P unscaled and I sure wouldn't mind poor quality 480P or 576P compressed to hide flaws on 50" screen! The Plasma I'm looking to upgrade to is a reasonably priced LG PK950. It has an aspect selection mode called "Just Scan" which is supposed to avoid scaling. I'll go pop by the the LG thread to see if this really can be done!


Thank you guys for your help! I hope I haven't deviated too much from the thread's original intentions... If I have any contribution here; I'd like to voice my vote for DVDO to introduce new firmware to allow more flexible zooming, stretching, compressing or masking options to compete with Lumagen's offerings. Admittedly, I may be the only one on the planet who would benefit from it on a standard HDTV, but I'm sure DVDO is losing some business to Lumagen from owners of CIH and "A" lensed projection setups. Owners of such setups would appreciate being able to keep their lenses in place as they go through content of different sizes. For example, after watching a movie, viewers may want to watch special features and not all special features content is full hd. There are also movies like Dark Knight and some documentaries where content goes from 1.78 to 2.35 or 4:3 all in the same title. Perhaps some auto detection mode would be good.


----------



## Mike Butny

I'm currently using a DVDO HD+ In my system, I'm still using a 720P Projector and my sources are HD DVR, Bluray, and HDDVD. My question is which would do a better job of converting 1080i to 720p then to the projector? I know the DVDO HD+ uses a Bob and Weave method which loses some vertical resolution.


----------



## Mike Butny

The video processor Im cuurently using is the Iscan HD+


----------



## bluechunks

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mike Butny* 
The video processor Im cuurently using is the Iscan HD+
Mike-


Does your projector accept DVI or HDMI input?


If so, the EDGE seems like a no-brainer, IMHO. With the EDGE you can input native 480/720p/1080i from the HD DVR (via HDMI) and 1080p from the Blu-ray/HD-DVD players. Besides the great de-interlacing capability of the EDGE you would also be able to maintain a digital chain all the way to the projector and thus avoid the entire digital-to-analog-to-digital conversion of your sources.


----------



## Mike Butny

The projector uses DVI, I have all my components going into a Oppo HDMI switcher than fed to the Iscan HD+ than output to 720p to the projector.


----------



## Fudoh

That's really a no-brainer, Mike.


The Edge is several generations younger than the HD+ and improves drastically on both film and especially video content (for SD and HD). Even if you only have a 720p projector, it will boost your picture quality for sure.


The Edge also offers perfect 1080i deinterlacing and scaling for your HDDVD sources (1080i -> 1080p -> 720p) and you'll be able to feed your Blu-Ray sources natively in 1080p24 for further processing by the Edge (to 720p60).


Sell your HD+. You'll get $200+ and get yourself an Edge - really.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldensunbluesky* /forum/post/19935598
> 
> 
> Using a 50" 16:9 screen, I'd like to compress my cable vision images until they're roughly a 37 - 46" diagonal sized picture. If the Edge can compress 16:9 content, can it compress it to the sizes I just provided?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnny_H* /forum/post/19937884
> 
> 
> The Edge has a setting called 'Underscan' which compresses the image and makes it viewable in a smaller area. The manual says there is a maximum underscan setting of 10%, so it won't be able to shrink it as much as you would like.



Yes it CAN. Tested this just now on my 50" 16:9 plasma. The Edge (while outputting 1080p60 to plasma 1:1) can underscan to max. 20% (not 10%) with current firmware, resulting in a c.39(1/4)" diagonal viewing area in the middle. The manual is outdated and hasn't kept up with firmware changes so it can't be relied on.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

Note that this underscan setting is a global control, so would have to be changed each time a different setting is required. The Lumagens allow this 'shrink' to be assigned per memory (even my old HDQ allowed this) so even though I'm an Edge owner (for now







) I'd say in this case that a Lumagen might be a better solution for this requirement.


Having said this, I think the bigger picture is that better upscaling/deinterlacing of your SD sources might allow you just to display them at full screen size anyway.


----------



## Hyrax

I played with Underscan last night and it is a bit of a pain to use. Also note that you get similar results and is easier just to tell the Edge to output 480p or 720p and use your TV's 1:1 pixel mapping mode.


----------



## Kilian.ca

It may be a pain for some and other VPs may be better: I am just setting the records straight.







The important thing is for all the options to be considered but to say the Edge only can do 10% max. is simply factually incorrect and resulting in that option unjustly removed from an informed choice. Since no LCDs or plasmas do unscaled resolutions except the LG (and maybe one or two others) mentioned above I would consider that is a severe limitation itself. I'd still rather press a few more buttons than limit myself to buying a particular model of display when better displays are available. YMMV...


Note also 'goldensunbluesky' (post #6400) is concerned about "too much brightness/contrast" and "too large and tiring" so it's not only a compression artefact issue. Brightness and contrast can easily be reduced in a VP or display but the size problem remains for his close viewing.


It may be even be possible for the underscan setting to be specific per input with firmware upgrade - send Anchorbay an email to request this feature if it's that important!


----------



## nyco_ork

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* 
It may be even be possible for the underscan setting to be specific per input with firmware upgrade - send Anchorbay an email to request this feature if it's that important!








I sent that very request in several times over the past few months, because I have a 1024x720 plasma display, but they have not even responded to the request, much less incorporated it. If more people requested it, maybe we'd see it included in a future upgrade. The underscan definitely seems to give different results with different inputs, depending on the source; with my cable STB as the source, my underscan setting (3.1) takes the image down a little too far, so I see edges; on DVD sources it works just right. I would like it to be a per-input setting.


----------



## NISMO30

I am a owner of a vt25. I'm thinking about getting a edge. Does it do a good job by decreasing dithering & grain from watchind sd & hd over cable box? Does it do a good job at scaling sd dvd also?


Thanks for your reponse


----------



## goldensunbluesky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/19961751
> 
> 
> It may be a pain for some and other VPs may be better: I am just setting the records straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing is for all the options to be considered but to say the Edge only can do 10% max. is simply factually incorrect and resulting in that option unjustly removed from an informed choice. Since no LCDs or plasmas do unscaled resolutions except the LG (and maybe one or two others) mentioned above I would consider that is a severe limitation itself. I'd still rather press a few more buttons than limit myself to buying a particular model of display when better displays are available. YMMV...
> 
> 
> Note also 'goldensunbluesky' (post #6400) is concerned about "too much brightness/contrast" and "too large and tiring" so it's not only a compression artefact issue. Brightness and contrast can easily be reduced in a VP or display but the size problem remains for his close viewing.
> 
> 
> It may be even be possible for the underscan setting to be specific per input with firmware upgrade - send Anchorbay an email to request this feature if it's that important!



Hi Kilian,


Thanks for pointing out the updated abilities of the Edge. I've finally decided to buy a second-hand Lumagen RadianceXD. Besides it's very flexible abilities, it also looks to be quite future-proof as far as HDMI connections are concerned. From what I've researched so far, it can shrink the image quite a lot -even down to a 30" sized, 1.33 aspect image on a 50" screen -a size that I may use quite often for SD broadcasts.


I also agree that there's a certain wisdom with using a good VP and thus being able to choose from a wide range of HDTVs to partner it with, rather than putting out an unscaled 480/576/720 image to a very limited selection of TVs that can do 1:1 pixel mapping.


In fact, of all the TVs I've looked at so far, none can do "full" 1:1 pixel mapping. The LG I mentioned earlier will do so for 720 and 1080 images only. Other well-regarded mainstream TVs that I'm interested in (2nd hand Kuro 500M, Panasonic VT20 etc) will accept 1:1 mapping only for 1080i/p signals or not at all, thus making a scaler/VP necessary.


I've got 40" and 55" FHD displays in my house to test the RadianceXD on when it arrives. None of them have 1:1 mapping though. Still, if the Radiance is able to keep artifacts/jaggies/distractions to a minimum on these displays (when showing highly 'shrunk' images), then I can proceed with my search for a 50" screen for my bedroom. If it doesn't work out







, then I might have to look at the much more costly and much more troublesome prospect of implementing a projector in my bedroom!


----------



## Mike Butny

I have my edge to output 720p and the prep on for standard and hidefinition, when I hit the info it tells me that the prep is off. Does the edge not use Prep if you output 720p? I have my Bluray set to output 1080p at 24fps and the Edge output to 720p at 60fps, HDDVD to output 1080, HDDVR to output native, and Oppo Standard DVD to ouput 480i. Does the EDGE not use Prep if you DON'T ouput 480p, 576p or 1080P to your display?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Butny* /forum/post/20011682
> 
> 
> Does the edge not use Prep if you output 720p?



Correct, because there is no such thing as 720i.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, because there is no such thing as 720i.



Incorrect. The output resolution has nothing to do with PReP. The input resolution will determine whether PReP is needed and based on your sources and the resolutions you are outputting you will not be using PReP.


----------



## Mike Butny

If I'm inputting 1080p from my bluray player and outputing 720p then I would think the EDGE would first use Prep on the 1080p signal then downconvert it to 720p to my projector.


----------



## Kilian.ca

If BDP is outputting 1080p24 from Blu-ray Discs then it's native progessive on disc and there's no reason to use PreP.


But some BDPs can output 1080p24 from 480i60 DVDs - I don't know how the Edge can determine when this happens.


If BDP is outputting 1080p60 from DVDs then PreP should in theory kick in.


PS. If you're choosing to output 720p60 from the Edge then it's preferable to have BDP outputting 480i60 "source direct" for DVDs to the Edge so to speak.


----------



## Mike Butny

I have my OPPO standard DVD player to output 480i


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/20016323
> 
> 
> If BDP is outputting 1080p24 from Blu-ray Discs then it's native progessive on disc and there's no reason to use PreP.
> 
> 
> But some BDPs can output 1080p24 from 480i60 DVDs - I don't know how the Edge can determine when this happens.
> 
> 
> If BDP is outputting 1080p60 from DVDs then PreP should in theory kick in.
> 
> 
> PS. If you're choosing to output 720p60 from the Edge then it's preferable to have BDP outputting 480i60 "source direct" for DVDs to the Edge so to speak.



I have 3 DVRs, 3 SD DVDs, and 1 BD player hooked up through the Edge. 4 of the machines output both NTSC and PAL; 3 of them output NTSC only. The SD machines are routed through different switchboxes into the Edge: one switchbox is S-Video, and two switchboxes are component. The BD player goes to the Edge through HDMI when I'm playing a BD; if I play an SD DVD on the BD player, I route it through a component switch. Every machine, with the exception of the BD in BD format, is set to output its default format, either 480i or 576i. The BD player is set to output 1080p for 1080p BD discs; for the occasional 1080i BD, I change the output to 1080i. My panel is a Panasonic 720p professional monitor (same kind used by the Metropolitan Opera in their lobby). The Edge handles all these inputs with aplomb, and the 720p output works perfectly. I have experimented with using 480p output from the SD players, and outputting 720p directly from the BD, and although the Edge PreP handled everything fine, there was no improvement, so rather than go through the extra processing, I set all the machines back to outputting 480/576i. (And in any case, the S-Video switch will only pass through 480i.) The only time Prep kicks in now is with a 1080p BD. Again, I see no artifacts or falloff in PQ. The images are spectacular. The Edge is great for this kind of setup, and it does quite well at cleaning up the mosquito noise in SD subtitles.


Just as do not output 720p from the BDP, I would not output a BD disc at 480i from it either, because I don't want the BDP handling the downscaling. I think the Edge does a better job.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/20017264
> 
> 
> The only time Prep kicks in now is with a 1080p BD.



Makes no sense to me.


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20017490
> 
> 
> Makes no sense to me.



Which part makes no sense? Feeding 1080p to the Edge, or the fact that the PreP is kicking in? I feed the 1080p to the Edge when I'm playing 1080p BD so that it goes into the Edge without the player doing anything to the signal. Then I let the Edge take over. I have PreP activated for every type of progressive input, so it is at work with a 1080p signal coming in. For all the SD DVD players, I set their output to interlaced so the Edge doesn't have to do the extra processing required by PreP; the Edge is the only unit in the chain doing any de-interlacing. This is what they recommend. I find this system works fine with my 720p panel.


----------



## dbphd

I'm now using a PS3 to Edge to Cary Cinema 11a link via HDMI. I've read about problems with that link, but if I experience problems, I'm unaware of them. Are there any known problems with an Oppo BDP 93 to Edge to Cary link via HDMI? As I understand it, the PS3 processes audio internally and sends PCM to the Cinema 11a, whereas the BDP 93 can send unprocessed audio to the Cary for processing. I suppose it's arguable about whether it matters, but one might imagine the many times more expensive Cary could do better processing of the new codecs.


db


----------



## IanD

With the recent takeover of ABT by another company, will this have any impact on warranty and subsequent maintenance support of existing Edge purchases?


I'm concerned that current owners could be abandoned and left with an unsupported orphan.


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IanD* /forum/post/20060420
> 
> 
> With the recent takeover of ABT by another company, will this have any impact on warranty and subsequent maintenance support of existing Edge purchases?
> 
> 
> I'm concerned that current owners could be abandoned and left with an unsupported orphan.



Hard to tell. Silicon Image was big into deinterlacers 'back in the day'....


----------



## TommyV

I am using the DVDO edge with the Oppo BDP-80 and Pioneer PDP-5080HD.


My question is about the color space. I had it set to Auto in both the player and scaler. I noticed that sometimes it would be YCbCr 444 or RGB output from the DVDO. From the player I was getting YCbCr 422. I changed it to YCbCr 444 in both the player and the scaler output now. This seems to be the best solution for me but I was wondering if anyone had some more informed advice on these settings.


I am using source direct from my Oppo so DVD is 480i and BD is 1080p.


----------



## D6500Ken

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TommyV*
I am using the DVDO edge with the Oppo BDP-80 and Pioneer PDP-5080HD.


My question is about the color space. I had it set to Auto in both the player and scaler. I noticed that sometimes it would be YCbCr 444 or RGB output from the DVDO. From the player I was getting YCbCr 422. I changed it to YCbCr 444 in both the player and the scaler output now. This seems to be the best solution for me but I was wondering if anyone had some more informed advice on these settings.


I am using source direct from my Oppo so DVD is 480i and BD is 1080p.
I used a BDP-80 briefly with both the EDGE and Duo (before selling it to my brother). Definitely set the player to output YCbCr 422.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## pilot20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/20115212
> 
> 
> I used a BDP-80 briefly with both the EDGE and Duo (before selling it to my brother). Definitely set the player to output YCbCr 422.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



Why not just leave it in "Auto"?. Works okay for me. Is there something

that I am missing?


----------



## scsiraid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pilot20* /forum/post/20116273
> 
> 
> Why not just leave it in "Auto"?. Works okay for me. Is there something
> 
> that I am missing?



4:2:2 is 10 bit where 4:4:4 is 8 bit. The extra precision gives the Edge or other receiving device a bit more to work with.


----------



## pilot20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/20116734
> 
> 
> 4:2:2 is 10 bit where 4:4:4 is 8 bit. The extra precision gives the Edge or other receiving device a bit more to work with.



Understood.


Thanks.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid* /forum/post/20116734
> 
> 
> 4:2:2 is 10 bit where 4:4:4 is 8 bit. The extra precision gives the Edge or other receiving device a bit more to work with.



I don't want to turn this into another Oppo discussion but it's worth clarifying as someone in the 80 thread seems to be saying 444 outputs 36-bits which is 12-bit per channel, and that is also what other people say for other Oppo and other players. The Edge can be set to output 444 30-bit (10-bit per channel) or 36-bit (12-bit per channel) for both BT.601 and BT.709.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlb* /forum/post/19381379
> 
> 
> I had mine set on "auto" and it output YCbCr 4:4:4 36 bits for my vt25 via a DVDO Edge (also set for auto).



There are proponents for 422 and 444 depending on specific set-ups.


----------



## JevNavigator

hi,


first of all i'm a noob so please bear with me ;-)


just got a DVDO Edge recently, hooked it up to my samsung 50c6500 tv with inputs from a humax sat box, a pioneer dv220k, and a jvc xv-bp1 bluray player. problem is, my Edge always go into an intermittent on-off cycle every other 10-15 mins whenever i used it with the jvc bluray. firmware (as displayed within the 'information' menu) 1.25 0.87g. do i need to upgrade to the latest fw (however a bit reluctant reading some of the failed upgrade cases) or there's something not right with the setting?


thanks!


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JevNavigator* /forum/post/20124758
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> 
> first of all i'm a noob so please bear with me ;-)
> 
> 
> just got a DVDO Edge recently, hooked it up to my samsung 50c6500 tv with inputs from a humax sat box, a pioneer dv220k, and a jvc xv-bp1 bluray player. problem is, my Edge always go into an intermittent on-off cycle every other 10-15 mins whenever i used it with the jvc bluray. firmware (as displayed within the 'information' menu) 1.25 0.87g. do i need to upgrade to the latest fw (however a bit reluctant reading some of the failed upgrade cases) or there's something not right with the setting?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Definitely you should do the upgrade. Latest version is 1.6. A lot of good features were introduced with 1.5, for one thing. And 1.6 has improved the color space settings and allows for 3D passthrough. I personally don't care about the 3D, but the colorspace change was a slight improvement.


You should also upgrade the firmware on the JVC BD. There may be a handshake issue between the two units regarding HDMI. Doing both upgrades should bring them into synch.


There are no problems upgrading the firmware on the Edge if you follow instructions carefully. Just to be safe, copy the previously installed 1.25 over to your hard drive before you delete it, just in case you want to restore the earlier version (but that should not be necessary).


----------



## Mike Butny

Has anyone experience a degrade in audio qualitly when inputting a signal via coaxial input and outputting optical?


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Butny* /forum/post/20125566
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience a degrade in audio qualitly when inputting a signal via coaxial input and outputting optical?



None whatsoever. It's my main audio route.


----------



## Hyrax

I've got my projector set to have no overscan, which is usually a very good thing. However, I have a few stations from my cable company that include those white artifacts at the top of the screen. I didn't want to introduce overscan for everything by changing my projector's settings, so I tried messing with my Edge's zoom feature. I really notice this problem when watching SD channels like Turner Classic Movies, so while watching that station I increased the zoom to 0.8% and the artifacts disappear. I then went to other stations to see if the zooming ruined the picture, but I was amazed to see that the Edge only applies the zoom to stations that are exactly like TCM (in this case 480i). So all of my HD stations have 0.0 zoom, whereas the few SD stations that I still watch have 0.8% zoom. Pretty slick.


Note that I use a Tivo and tell it to pass through all signals without scaling them - which means 480i reach my Edge as 480i, and 1080i reaches my Edge as 1080i. I'm not sure if cable boxes have a pass through mode.


----------



## JevNavigator

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* 
Definitely you should do the upgrade. Latest version is 1.6. A lot of good features were introduced with 1.5, for one thing. And 1.6 has improved the color space settings and allows for 3D passthrough. I personally don't care about the 3D, but the colorspace change was a slight improvement.


You should also upgrade the firmware on the JVC BD. There may be a handshake issue between the two units regarding HDMI. Doing both upgrades should bring them into synch.


There are no problems upgrading the firmware on the Edge if you follow instructions carefully. Just to be safe, copy the previously installed 1.25 over to your hard drive before you delete it, just in case you want to restore the earlier version (but that should not be necessary).
thanks for the input, i think yes i need to upgrade the edge. my jvc already with the latest firmware and im sure the hdmi cable is fine since direct connection to the tv looks excellent... now i need to build up some confidence...


----------



## gadget-zilla

Hey All,


First time posting on this thread. What started as a need for a matrix switcher that got me nowhere fast and I stumbled upon the Edge -and whoa - looks like it just might meet my exact need.


Background: I'm hanging on to my B&K preamp/receiver - Reference 31, which does NOT have any HDMI connectivity. Given that I need to route audio over toslink (or coax) to it so I can get the Dolby Digital / DTS sound.


I have a couple of really basic questions:


1) From a PS3 or my .MKV media streamer using the HDMI cable that will go to the HDMI input of the EDGE, then output from the Edge will go to the LCD TV, the digital optical cable will go to the receiver - with this type of connection, will I get Dolby Digital / DTS sound on my B&K receiver ?


2) What is the most compatible / affordable HDMI splitter that works with this device? I also have a projector in my home theater setup. I am looking to use either the LCD TV or the Projector (not both) - any firm recommendations ?


Since the Edge only outputs to just one display device, so thought to inquire of my options of splitting signals.


If I can get positive feedback for these two questions - its a done deal. I'll place an order.


The fact that Edge does SO much more, that is all just icing on the cake for me. I just spent close to $400 just on an HDMI based switcher - and after working with it for few hours, it appears I may have wasted my time and it is now sitting boxed, ready to go back.


many thanks !!


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadget-zilla* /forum/post/20132947
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> 
> First time posting on this thread. What started as a need for a matrix switcher that got me nowhere fast and I stumbled upon the Edge -and whoa - looks like it just might meet my exact need.
> 
> 
> Background: I'm hanging on to my B&K preamp/receiver - Reference 31, which does NOT have any HDMI connectivity. Given that I need to route audio over toslink (or coax) to it so I can get the Dolby Digital / DTS sound.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of really basic questions:
> 
> 
> 1) From a PS3 or my .MKV media streamer using the HDMI cable that will go to the HDMI input of the EDGE, then output from the Edge will go to the LCD TV, the digital optical cable will go to the receiver - with this type of connection, will I get Dolby Digital / DTS sound on my B&K receiver ?
> 
> 
> 2) What is the most compatible / affordable HDMI splitter that works with this device? I also have a projector in my home theater setup. I am looking to use either the LCD TV or the Projector (not both) - any firm recommendations ?
> 
> 
> Since the Edge only outputs to just one display device, so thought to inquire of my options of splitting signals.
> 
> 
> If I can get positive feedback for these two questions - its a done deal. I'll place an order.
> 
> 
> The fact that Edge does SO much more, that is all just icing on the cake for me. I just spent close to $400 just on an HDMI based switcher - and after working with it for few hours, it appears I may have wasted my time and it is now sitting boxed, ready to go back.
> 
> 
> many thanks !!



You will get Dolby Digital /DTS IF the B & K can decode them. You still need the DTS decoder. And I believe that the new lossless Dolby and DTS-Master only work through HDMI. On my system I put the audio out through optical digital to a decoder, and it still decodes DTS, even if the disc has DTS master; I suspect the DTS master is downscaled to regular DTS in that case.


The DVDO Iscan Duo has two HDMI outputs. Costs more, but you save yourself the hassle of a splitter.


If you want to save some money and use a splitter, I would recommend something like AV Tools AVT-6071 available at Ram Electronics . (Or is that the one you tried already?) There are other switchers (with fewer features) for less. But probably, given your experience, the simplest thing is to go the Duo route.


FWIW, I get very good results without having an HDMI A/V receiver. Optical works fine for me. The only question for you is whether your receiver will do the proper decoding.


----------



## gadget-zilla

Thank you SO much for the valuable feedback.


So, to answer, the B&K preamp/process DOES successfully decode upto 6.1 of DTS/Dolby Digital over Toslink and/or Coax, so I am covered there.


The device I tried, it was a gefen 4X2 matrix switcher. Though the website does not details this but reading some of the few forum threads here, I got the impression that it only does a 2 channel output over coax, which is what I got this afternoon regardless what input device I used (PS3, standard DVD player, Western Digital live plus media streamer. They all rendered same signal - a matrix'd psudo surround sound. The display on the preamp/processor never jumped to Dolby Digital or DTS, as it has in the past. I also read that one user got a custom EDID written for the gefen unit so they can get digital output from the coax. While it is nice that they (gefen) offered that, to be honest, this should be a built in functionality.


Nevertheless, I definitely plan to call gefen and ask, first thing tomorrow AM of my options.


To be perfectly honest, the more I read about the DVDO Edge, the more it intrigues me. For a mere $30 more, I can so many features. Combining that with an inexpensive HDMI splitter, I can 'mimic' the iScan Duo functionality (in terms of it having dual outputs).


With that in mind, returning the gefen matrix switcher seems the logical thing do.


I definitely think the DVDO iScan duo is an top notch device but it adds up to approximiately $400-ish more when comparing to the Edge. With the gefen, I was going to forget about switching the Wii, and my older Laserdisk player (ok, don' laugh, I still have one of those) but it comes back to life with DVDO Edge.


I was considering a really inexpensive route,and try a monoprice's 2X1 power amplified HDMI switch to start with but thought to ask the experts here in this forum for their feedback. I'm certain there are many folks here that are running more than one display device with the Edge.


Thanks again for your reply...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/20133082
> 
> 
> You will get Dolby Digital /DTS IF the B & K can decode them. You still need the DTS decoder. And I believe that the new lossless Dolby and DTS-Master only work through HDMI. On my system I put the audio out through optical digital to a decoder, and it still decodes DTS, even if the disc has DTS master; I suspect the DTS master is downscaled to regular DTS in that case.
> 
> 
> The DVDO Iscan Duo has two HDMI outputs. Costs more, but you save yourself the hassle of a splitter.
> 
> 
> If you want to save some money and use a splitter, I would recommend something like AV Tools AVT-6071 available at Ram Electronics . (Or is that the one you tried already?) There are other switchers (with fewer features) for less. But probably, given your experience, the simplest thing is to go the Duo route.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I get very good results without having an HDMI A/V receiver. Optical works fine for me. The only question for you is whether your receiver will do the proper decoding.


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadget-zilla* /forum/post/20133246
> 
> 
> my older Laserdisk player (ok, don' laugh, I still have one of those) but it comes back to life with DVDO Edge.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your reply...



Nothing to laugh about. I still have a laserdisc player also, and feed it through a JVC S-video switchbox to the Edge SV input.


And you're welcome; no problem.


I just did some testing last night using a couple of HQV test discs (one for SD, one for BD), and the Edge definitely makes a big improvement in almost every area they cover. You won't be sorry.


----------



## gadget-zilla

As I learn about HDMI and EDID, I have a question, hopfully someone will assist with feedback.


Using DVDO Edge, I will connect devices in the following manner.


1) PS3 output using HDMI cable to HDMI input of DVDO Edge

2) DVDO's Edge's HDMI output to a Samsung Series 6 LCD TV HDMI input

2a) Connect TOSLINK cable from DVDO Edge audio output to my preamp/processor TOSLINK input.


If PS3 is set correctly to output on TOSLINK via bitstream, with the configuration listed above, will I have any issues in getting DolbyDigital / DTS 5.1 audio to my receiver ?


Why I asked is because I returned a gefen switcher for this very reason because the HDMI connection from PS3 to the Samsung LCD TV is apparently considered a 2ch device. Because of that, the COAX connector on the gefen device also outputs 2ch audio instead of multichannel - due to EDID.

*Question:* Am I facing a similar issue if I purchase the DVDO Edge device ?


all feedback is greatly appreciated !!


many thanks,


----------



## D6500Ken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing to laugh about. I still have a laserdisc player also, and feed it through a JVC S-video switchbox to the Edge SV input.



Since laserdisc is a composite format, conversion to S-Video must be done by the player. Have you tried running composite from the LD player to the EDGE?


Just curious.



Ken Whitcomb


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D6500Ken* /forum/post/20138891
> 
> 
> Since laserdisc is a composite format, conversion to S-Video must be done by the player. Have you tried running composite from the LD player to the EDGE?
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Whitcomb



No, I haven't, to be honest. I do have a unit plugged into the composit input of the Edge, but it's a spare output on the BD player, which I use for A/B comparisons with HDMI, component, and composite.


I did find with other units, in my old CRT setup, that the composite compared to SV had fuzzier images and bleeding around the reds, so I took out all the composite hookups and went 100% S-video (highest quality at that time).


Now that I'm using a plasma flat panel, the bleeding and fuzziness might not be a problem. But I would have to do a lot of rewiring to get composite back into the lineup, and I'm not sure I want to do that. Might be an interesting test to conduct when I have other projects that require rewiring (which is a big hassle in my setup, so it is a time/aggravation issue).


As a practical matter, I rarely watch laserdiscs with their native output anymore. I dub them to a DVR and make a DVD. Just in case the LD player crashes and burns.


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadget-zilla* /forum/post/20138193
> 
> 
> As I learn about HDMI and EDID, I have a question, hopfully someone will assist with feedback.
> 
> 
> Using DVDO Edge, I will connect devices in the following manner.
> 
> 
> 1) PS3 output using HDMI cable to HDMI input of DVDO Edge
> 
> 2) DVDO's Edge's HDMI output to a Samsung Series 6 LCD TV HDMI input
> 
> 2a) Connect TOSLINK cable from DVDO Edge audio output to my preamp/processor TOSLINK input.
> 
> 
> If PS3 is set correctly to output on TOSLINK via bitstream, with the configuration listed above, will I have any issues in getting DolbyDigital / DTS 5.1 audio to my receiver ?
> 
> 
> Why I asked is because I returned a gefen switcher for this very reason because the HDMI connection from PS3 to the Samsung LCD TV is apparently considered a 2ch device. Because of that, the COAX connector on the gefen device also outputs 2ch audio instead of multichannel - due to EDID.
> 
> *Question:* Am I facing a similar issue if I purchase the DVDO Edge device ?
> 
> 
> all feedback is greatly appreciated !!
> 
> 
> many thanks,



I think it must depend on your settings in the PS3. I don't own or use one, so I can't tell you for sure. But on all my DVRs and DVD players, there are settings to switch the digital audio out between PCM and Bitstream. Some even have further options for downmixing Dolby 5.1 etc. to 2-channel at the player. If the PS3 has similar settings, you should be able to force Bitstream and Dolby 5.1 through the optical toslink port. Check your PS3 audtio output settings. If they are set correctly, as you say above, the receiver should not have any problems processing the multichannel signal. I find the fact that it did with the Gefen rather puzzling.


----------



## claymic

Hi

I have a popcorn hour c-200. This media center can only RGB output. Can i send the 1080p/24 signal from the popcorn to the Edge and send YCbCr from the Edge for my Projector ? I realy dont like rgb output in my projector. Its crash my black levels and kill my detail shadows. I am thinking in buy the DVDo EDGE to solve my problem and connect the others equipaments (oppo bdp-83, ps3 and xbox).

Thanks


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claymic* /forum/post/20139928
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a popcorn hour c-200. This media center can only RGB output. Can i send the 1080p/24 signal from the popcorn to the Edge and send YCbCr from the Edge for my Projector ?



Absolutely.


----------



## claymic

Thanks Man.

I was reading the manual of DVDo Edge righ now and i cannot see where i can change from ycbcr and rgb output. I olny find how i can choose the resolution and framerate output. So, can you tell me, please, where i choose YCbCr from menu ? Very thanks.

Nevermind, i found in the advanced settings.

Thanks, i will by this amazing product right now.


----------



## seabream

EDGE automatically detected the optimal color space of your projector. However if you'd like to manually set the color space that EDGE outputs, you can do so using the latest firmware.


Here's the webpage that describes the firmware updates.


The firmware updates are cumulative i.e. the latest version (1.5) supports all features in earlier firmware.


----------



## seabream

Oops!

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/support...ct_manuals.php


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seabream* /forum/post/20152332
> 
> 
> The firmware updates are cumulative i.e. the latest version (1.5) supports all features in earlier firmware.



Just for clarification the latest EDGE firmware is *1.6*, although there is not a published manual supplement for this version.

EDGE Firmware Versions


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadget-zilla* /forum/post/20138193
> 
> 
> As I learn about HDMI and EDID, I have a question, hopfully someone will assist with feedback.
> 
> 
> Using DVDO Edge, I will connect devices in the following manner.
> 
> 
> 1) PS3 output using HDMI cable to HDMI input of DVDO Edge
> 
> 2) DVDO's Edge's HDMI output to a Samsung Series 6 LCD TV HDMI input
> 
> 2a) Connect TOSLINK cable from DVDO Edge audio output to my preamp/processor TOSLINK input.
> 
> 
> If PS3 is set correctly to output on TOSLINK via bitstream, with the configuration listed above, will I have any issues in getting DolbyDigital / DTS 5.1 audio to my receiver ?
> 
> 
> Why I asked is because I returned a gefen switcher for this very reason because the HDMI connection from PS3 to the Samsung LCD TV is apparently considered a 2ch device. Because of that, the COAX connector on the gefen device also outputs 2ch audio instead of multichannel - due to EDID.
> 
> *Question:* Am I facing a similar issue if I purchase the DVDO Edge device ?
> 
> 
> all feedback is greatly appreciated !!
> 
> 
> many thanks,



this is a common problem when using hdmi splitters to output to devices that have different audio capabilities. i believe the answer to your question will depend on how the edge handles edid reporting. a splitter or matrix will generally report back both edids, and the source will pick the "lowest common denominator" for it's output. if the edge simply passes the edid of your tv back to your ps3 like your gefen does, then you'll have the same problem. on the other hand, if it reports back to the ps3 it's own edid, or a modified version of the tv's, saying _it_ (the edge) is a 5.1 channel capable device, then you'll have no problems. i use all hdmi with my edge, so i don't know the answer to the question, but if i had to guess, i'd pick the latter. the edge is far from a typical hdmi switch/matrix (even one with toslink output) in terms of inputs/outputs/conversions/etc. i'd have to think that it's going to report it's own edid back to the ps3, not that of the tv. but i've been wrong before...


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *absolootbs* /forum/post/20152773
> 
> 
> this is a common problem when using hdmi splitters to output to devices that have different audio capabilities. i believe the answer to your question will depend on how the edge handles edid reporting. a splitter or matrix will generally report back both edids, and the source will pick the "lowest common denominator" for it's output. if the edge simply passes the edid of your tv back to your ps3 like your gefen does, then you'll have the same problem. on the other hand, if it reports back to the ps3 it's own edid, or a modified version of the tv's, saying _it_ (the edge) is a 5.1 channel capable device, then you'll have no problems. i use all hdmi with my edge, so i don't know the answer to the question, but if i had to guess, i'd pick the latter. the edge is far from a typical hdmi switch/matrix (even one with toslink output) in terms of inputs/outputs/conversions/etc. i'd have to think that it's going to report it's own edid back to the ps3, not that of the tv. but i've been wrong before...



If my experience is any guide, I think the Edge reports its own maximum capabilities back to other devices. I have a Panasonic BD player hooked to the Edge by HDMI. The BD player, when it's set to Auto resolution (when it goes by the EDID of the target device), always sets itself to 1080p. But my display is 720p, and the output of the Edge is set for 720p. The Edge is not reporting this back to the BD player. As a result, I have to change the resolution on the BD player manually whenever it is necessary. Usually I leave it set to Auto and let the Edge deal with further processing, but there are times when it works better if I reset the output of BD player manually as well.


----------



## gadget-zilla

thank you both (absolootbs & nyko_ork) for your valuable feedback.


The last couple of days, I've been researching like a madman, trying to understand all I can about EDID.


Given that, I didn't get any solid feedback as to which splitter/switch will work with the EDGE, I opted to bite the bullet, and decided to get the iScan Duo, it supports two outputs.


In the end, I STILL maybe facing an EDID issue.


Because the fact my preamp/processor is not HDMI based, my ps3 (along with other HDMI based devices) will be connected directly to the iScan Duo. I then plan to take one of the hdmi output and connect to the LCD TV, the other will go to the projector, and lastly, a TOSLINK cable will go to my preamp/processor.


With connections, I am hopeful that the iScan Duo will override and provide appropriate EDID info to derive multichannel output EDID info so DD/DTS comes through the TOSLINK


Now, if I STILL get two channel audio because somewhere in the mix, I have a lowest common denominator - I guess I will isolate that and figure out my next step. The absolute last thing I want to do is replace my current preamp/processor, I paid a pretty penny for it (pre HDMI days) and can't see myself getting rid of it - it has great sound and works perfectly.


To that end (deep sigh), if I have no other choice, I will ( really really deep sigh) - LOL


----------



## kirkusinnc

I'm in the process of doing a significant update to my home theater with the installation of a new Sony VPL-HWPRO1 projector. I purchased a DVDO EDGE to replace a 4 port HDMI switch which I use in conjunction with my Denon AVR-3808 receiver since it did not have enough HDMI inputs for the equipment in my rack. Now I need to decide what units to connect to the Denon and which to connect to the DVDO EDGE (neither has enough inputs for all). My plan is to hook the Denon receiver to one HDMI input on the projector and the DVDO EDGE to the other HDMI input on the projector.


As for the source hookup, here's what I am thinking:


I. Connect to the Denon Receiver (4 HDMI inputs)

Denon DVD-2930 DVD Player (also uses DenonLink audio connection to receiver)
Oppo BDP-83 BluRay Player
Toshiba HD-A35 HD-DVD Player
DVDO EDGE Audio Only


II. Connect to the DVDO EDGE (5 HDMI inputs on back)

Pioneer CLD-704 Laserdisc Player (connected using composite video)
Time Warner Cable SA8350HD DVR
DirecTV HR-22 DVR
Popcorn Hour A-110 NMT


My operating theory is that the equipment connected to the Denon already produces 1080p video at full bandwidth (or contains excellent video processing circuits already) and the DVDO EDGE cannot provide much help here. On the other hand, the equipment connected to the DVDO EDGE typically outputs anything from 480i to 1080i and, therefore, can be helped the DVDO EDGE to "clean up" the video before presenting it on the projector.


I appreciate any thoughts and feedback. Am I on the right track with my thinking?


Kirk


----------



## Hyrax

Kirk-

What you're doing makes sense, except I'd connect the Oppo to the Edge. The Edge will pass through any 3D signals (which your receiver will not), and the Edge will pass everything without scaling it from the Oppo if you have the Oppo upconvert everything to 1080p.


Also, I converted all of my HD DVDs to mkv. I only had a few of them, so it was not much of an effort. If you were to do the same, you could play them on the Popcorn hour. This would allow you to connect everything to the Edge and you'd only need one HDMI wire to your projector.


The reason I like using the Edge for everything is that it allows better control over individual components. At least I've found I need different brightness and contrast settings for each component, and the Edge makes that easier.


----------



## kirkusinnc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20163398
> 
> 
> Kirk-
> 
> What you're doing makes sense, except I'd connect the Oppo to the Edge. The Edge will pass through any 3D signals (which your receiver will not), and the Edge will pass everything without scaling it from the Oppo if you have the Oppo upconvert everything to 1080p.
> 
> 
> Also, I converted all of my HD DVDs to mkv. I only had a few of them, so it was not much of an effort. If you were to do the same, you could play them on the Popcorn hour. This would allow you to connect everything to the Edge and you'd only need one HDMI wire to your projector.
> 
> 
> The reason I like using the Edge for everything is that it allows better control over individual components. At least I've found I need different brightness and contrast settings for each component, and the Edge makes that easier.



Thanks for the feedback... The Oppo BDP-83 is the now-discontinued model that doesn't support 3D. Plus my new projector is 2D only so the need to pass 3d is moot.


I've thought about pulling the drive out of my old Toshiba HD-A1 player and connecting it to my computer so I can create some MKV files. (None of the drives in my CPU will read HD-DVD discs.) Otherwise I don't know how I could make MKV's from my HD-DVD's.


I've already pulled two HDMI cable to the projector (along with every other conceivable cable I might ever need) when I had the ceiling open so that is not a problem.


Thanks for the confirmation that I'm not completely drunk and disorderly here...


Kirk


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/20163030
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of doing a significant update to my home theater with the installation of a new Sony VPL-HWPRO1 projector. I purchased a DVDO EDGE to replace a 4 port HDMI switch which I use in conjunction with my Denon AVR-3808 receiver since it did not have enough HDMI inputs for the equipment in my rack. Now I need to decide what units to connect to the Denon and which to connect to the DVDO EDGE (neither has enough inputs for all). My plan is to hook the Denon receiver to one HDMI input on the projector and the DVDO EDGE to the other HDMI input on the projector.
> 
> 
> As for the source hookup, here's what I am thinking:
> 
> 
> I. Connect to the Denon Receiver (4 HDMI inputs)
> 
> Denon DVD-2930 DVD Player (also uses DenonLink audio connection to receiver)
> Oppo BDP-83 BluRay Player
> Toshiba HD-A35 HD-DVD Player
> DVDO EDGE Audio Only
> 
> 
> II. Connect to the DVDO EDGE (5 HDMI inputs on back)
> 
> Pioneer CLD-704 Laserdisc Player (connected using composite video)
> Time Warner Cable SA8350HD DVR
> DirecTV HR-22 DVR
> Popcorn Hour A-110 NMT
> 
> 
> My operating theory is that the equipment connected to the Denon already produces 1080p video at full bandwidth (or contains excellent video processing circuits already) and the DVDO EDGE cannot provide much help here. On the other hand, the equipment connected to the DVDO EDGE typically outputs anything from 480i to 1080i and, therefore, can be helped the DVDO EDGE to "clean up" the video before presenting it on the projector.
> 
> 
> I appreciate any thoughts and feedback. Am I on the right track with my thinking?
> 
> 
> Kirk



I agree you are right on the money with this set-up. It's almost identical to mine. Roku, laser and cable going through EDGE (then running audio only from EDGE) with my 83 and 983 and XBox going straight to my Onkyo 5507 pre/pro then to my display. This works like a charm and the amount of control you have on those components using the EDGE is pretty amazing. Even my lasers are looking better than I remember them and I'm still tweaking that input. The EDGE really seems to help with my cable PQ a lot also. This was some of the best money I've ever spent on a piece of equipment for my HT>


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/20163835
> 
> 
> ...I've thought about pulling the drive out of my old Toshiba HD-A1 player and connecting it to my computer so I can create some MKV files. (None of the drives in my CPU will read HD-DVD discs.) Otherwise I don't know how I could make MKV's from my HD-DVD's.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Kirk



I've been told that you can use the external XBox360 HD DVD drives on a PC to read HD DVDs. You used to see them frequently for $50 on ebay or other similar sources.


Edit: There are 25 of them 'New or Used' on Amazon...


----------



## steaphenroderick

I have many DVD player but right now i am looking for something new which is covers extra ordinary advantages like store date like ten GB otherwise output more than one song .


----------



## dbphd

I played a Blu-ray audio-only disc of Bach Orchestral Suites on my older PS3, passing it through my Edge via HDMI. I was gratified to see PCM 7.1 on the display of my Cary Cinema 11a, proving to me the Edge can pass 7.1. A newer PS3 or an Oppo BDP 93 will pass bit-streamed audio to the Cary for processing, so I plan to buy an Oppo 93 and reserve my PS3 for games. The older PS3 processes internally and outputs PCM. I suspect the DACS in the Cinema 11a are superior.


db


----------



## gadget-zilla

folks,


A basic, newbie question for the edge owners.


If I took the HDMI out from the Edge, then connected to my HDMI based AV receiver, to its HDMI1 input, and if the AVReceiver has two HDMI outs, I would be able to switch my display devices, right ?


This means, I will not need an external HDMI switcher, correct ?


do you see any handshake issues with the configuration mentioned above ?


thank you,


----------



## ExCavTanker

I guess I've employed 'shoot first ask questions later' as I have an Edge on order but I do have some questions before it arrives. It will be feeding a Samsung 58A650 plasma that I have calibrated with CalMan using the fully functional CMS. The main thing that annoys (next to mosquito noise) me is the dithering effects when viewing scenes on DirecTV that have large areas of gentle gradations like sky scenes etc. These effects are almost always non existent while watching blu-rays. Will the Edge allow me to output DirecTV at 30 or 36bits like the Duo is capable of to fix that problem?


Secondly, my blu-ray is a Panny DMP-BD85 and unfortunately it appears it will not do 480i over hdmi, will the PReP on the Edge handle the 480p output of SD-DVD's just as good (DVDO sure touts this feature).


----------



## TommyV

I spoke with someone at ABT about the Edge and iScan Duo and the "Panorama" Aspect setting. I feel it is very poor compared to what is in my plasma TVs (Panasonic's "Just" and Pioneer's "Cinema"). Even my HTPC using the Windows Media Center has a far superior aspect control option for 4:3 content. He told be that hardly anyone uses the Panorama so they have no plans to improve it.


----------



## TommyV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/20194655
> 
> 
> I guess I've employed 'shoot first ask questions later' as I have an Edge on order but I do have some questions before it arrives. It will be feeding a Samsung 58A650 plasma that I have calibrated with CalMan using the fully functional CMS. The main thing that annoys (next to mosquito noise) me is the dithering effects when viewing scenes on DirecTV that have large areas of gentle gradations like sky scenes etc. These effects are almost always non existent while watching blu-rays. Will the Edge allow me to output DirecTV at 30 or 36bits like the Duo is capable of to fix that problem?



Yes you can output any HDMI source at 30 or 36bits if your display can handle these. I do this with all my sources including my DirecTV HD-DVR.



> Quote:
> Secondly, my blu-ray is a Panny DMP-BD85 and unfortunately it appears it will not do 480i over hdmi, will the PReP on the Edge handle the 480p output of SD-DVD's just as good (DVDO sure touts this feature)



The best solution would be to get a player that has a Source Direct function. That way the Edge can handle all deinterlacing of your 480i content. I have a Oppo BDP-80 which I mainly use with the Edge but also my Pioneer BDP-320 and BDP-23FD output an equally excellent signal. The only reason I got the Oppo was for the SACD/DVD-A and possible region-free capabilities.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/20195341
> 
> 
> Yes you can output any HDMI source at 30 or 36bits if your display can handle these. I do this with all my sources including my DirecTV HD-DVR.



That's what I wanted to hear.



> Quote:
> The best solution would be to get a player that has a Source Direct function. That way the Edge can handle all deinterlacing of your 480i content. I have a Oppo BDP-80 which I mainly use with the Edge but also my Pioneer BDP-320 and BDP-23FD output an equally excellent signal. The only reason I got the Oppo was for the SACD/DVD-A and possible region-free capabilities.




While I agree with you, getting a new player is not going to happen until this one dies (or I pawn it off on my brother in law







). With that said, how would you compare 480p through PReP on the Edge vs. 480i to the Edge? Are they at least close?


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/20194655
> 
> 
> I guess I've employed 'shoot first ask questions later' as I have an Edge on order but I do have some questions before it arrives. It will be feeding a Samsung 58A650 plasma that I have calibrated with CalMan using the fully functional CMS. The main thing that annoys (next to mosquito noise) me is the dithering effects when viewing scenes on DirecTV that have large areas of gentle gradations like sky scenes etc. These effects are almost always non existent while watching blu-rays. Will the Edge allow me to output DirecTV at 30 or 36bits like the Duo is capable of to fix that problem?
> 
> 
> Secondly, my blu-ray is a Panny DMP-BD85 and unfortunately it appears it will not do 480i over hdmi, will the PReP on the Edge handle the 480p output of SD-DVD's just as good (DVDO sure touts this feature).



Not sure if the Edge will fix the gradation problem. I've noticed that problem myself, but I haven't really gone after it yet. Maybe someone else can give you a more definitive answer.


Regarding the Panny BD85, I have a BD60, which is basically the same. The Edge with PreP turned on does handle the 480p beautifully. However, I have also used the Component out of the Panny, routing it through a switchbox to the Edge component input. If I switch the Panny to component out, then I can select 480i, and the Edge doesn't need to use PreP. Note also that, when routing a Panny through the Edge, the Panny will not auto-select anything but 1080p. Everything sent out the HDMI output will be at 1080p unless you force it to output a different resolution, or switch to component output. The Auto HDMI function on the Panny doesn't know what to do with Edge.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Edge will fix the gradation problem. I've noticed that problem myself, but I haven't really gone after it yet. Maybe someone else can give you a more definitive answer.
> 
> 
> Regarding the Panny BD85, I have a BD60, which is basically the same. The Edge with PreP turned on does handle the 480p beautifully. However, I have also used the Component out of the Panny, routing it through a switchbox to the Edge component input. If I switch the Panny to component out, then I can select 480i, and the Edge doesn't need to use PreP. Note also that, when routing a Panny through the Edge, the Panny will not auto-select anything but 1080p. Everything sent out the HDMI output will be at 1080p unless you force it to output a different resolution, or switch to component output. The Auto HDMI function on the Panny doesn't know what to do with Edge.



Hmmm, I sure hope it fixes the gradations issues.


I'll probably go the component route.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/20196345
> 
> 
> ... Note also that, when routing a Panny through the Edge, the Panny will not auto-select anything but 1080p. Everything sent out the HDMI output will be at 1080p unless you force it to output a different resolution, or switch to component output. The Auto HDMI function on the Panny doesn't know what to do with Edge.



I might be mistaken, but I thought the Edge is supposed to tell the DVD player that it has the same resolution and other characteristics as the display device. So the Auto HDMI should logically always be 1080p if you've got a 1080p display. What were you expecting?


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20199701
> 
> 
> I might be mistaken, but I thought the Edge is supposed to tell the DVD player that it has the same resolution and other characteristics as the display device. So the Auto HDMI should logically always be 1080p if you've got a 1080p display. What were you expecting?



I don't have a 1080p display. I have a 720p display. That's my point. The BD player thinks it's outputting to a 1080p. Guess I didn't make that clear.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/20198305
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I sure hope it fixes the gradations issues.
> 
> 
> I'll probably go the component route.



Component out works great (480i), my SD-DVD's have never looked better. I know this isn't a Radiance but upscales/deinterlaces far better than anything else I own (source or display).


My wife watches a lot of SD channels on DirecTV and they are now very watchable using the Edge.


I am outputting 36bit to the display and it has improved (but not eliminated) the dithering.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/20201009
> 
> 
> I don't have a 1080p display. I have a 720p display. That's my point. The BD player thinks it's outputting to a 1080p.



If you set the Output Format on the EDGE to "Auto Select", what is the output resolution from the EDGE to your display?


My Panny pro plasma has a 1366 x 768 pixel screen. If I set the Output Format on the EDGE to "Auto Select", the output resolution is 1080p. I assume that the EDGE defaults to 1080p because the display is communicating the maximum input resolution that it can accept. If I set the Output Format on the EDGE to 720p, the display has to do the upscaling from 1280 x 720 to 1366 x 768.


----------



## Davenlr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* 
Hmmm, I sure hope it fixes the gradations issues.


I'll probably go the component route.
My DirecTV box ((HR24-500) outputs RGB 24-bit (Believe others use YPrPb). Setting the DVDO to 36 bit works, but will it add colors back that the DirecTv has stripped out? I really do not know if it will cure your problem.


----------



## ExCavTanker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Davenlr* 
My DirecTV box ((HR24-500) outputs RGB 24-bit (Believe others use YPrPb). Setting the DVDO to 36 bit works, but will it add colors back that the DirecTv has stripped out? I really do not know if it will cure your problem.
As I posted two posts ago:


"I am outputting 36bit to the display and it has improved (but not eliminated) the dithering."


That is related to the DirecTV HD-DVR, bottom line is it's an improvement on my plasma. I believe it is an interpolation of the color palette but then again I could be wrong







.


----------



## canadian_eh

Hello,


My projector decided to give up the ghost (an Optoma HD65). I am waiting to receive my DVDO edge back from getting repair (yes..what luck I have). As I am starting to look at different projectors I was wondering if anyone has any experience running the DVDO edge with the Mitsubishi HC4000 or the Optoma HD200X-LV? I am going to be shooting on a 135" screen (Cinema Gray).


----------



## Hyrax

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* 
I don't have a 1080p display. I have a 720p display. That's my point. The BD player thinks it's outputting to a 1080p. Guess I didn't make that clear.
Then I believe your display must be telling the DVDO (and anybody else that is connected to it) that it is a 1080p display. I've never understood why 720p displays do this, but they often them seem to do so. You can still get 720p projectors, but actual 720p displays are rare. Often they are 1366x768, and perhaps this causes them to claim they are 1080p.

_EDIT: I just read a previous post that said essentially the same thing...sorry._


----------



## Hyrax

How do you tell the DVDO to output 36-bits? All I see is an option for 30 or 36-bit True Color, but my projector loses its picture when I turn it on. My projector accepts 36-bits, and if I leave the True Color setting to 'Auto', I get 36-bit output...but I don't know how to turn on or off more than 24-bit output.


I'm using the most recent firmware, by the way.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you tell the DVDO to output 36-bits? All I see is an option for 30 or 36-bit True Color, but my projector loses its picture when I turn it on. My projector accepts 36-bits, and if I leave the True Color setting to 'Auto', I get 36-bit output...but I don't know how to turn on or off more than 24-bit output.
> 
> 
> I'm using the most recent firmware, by the way.



Menu-settings-advanced controls-output deep color. Manually select 36bit and hit ok. If your projector accepts it, it will display a picture.


----------



## nyco_ork

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* 
If you set the Output Format on the EDGE to "Auto Select", what is the output resolution from the EDGE to your display?


My Panny pro plasma has a 1366 x 768 pixel screen. If I set the Output Format on the EDGE to "Auto Select", the output resolution is 1080p. I assume that the EDGE defaults to 1080p because the display is communicating the maximum input resolution that it can accept. If I set the Output Format on the EDGE to 720p, the display has to do the upscaling from 1280 x 720 to 1366 x 768.
I force the Edge to output 720p. You're right, when I had the output set for "auto," it output 1080p. But I changed to 720p because when I used the Edge test patterns, the horizontal lines test did not show the lines properly on my panel. They only show up when the Edge output is set to 720p.


Even though I have a pro plasma, it is a 37", and its output is 1040x720, not 1366x768. So when I force the Edge to output 720p, it is giving the panel its native resolution -- although I have to adjust the overscan, because 1040x720 is not true 16:9. In fact, having these capabilities is one of the main reasons I got the Edge.


Edit: As a side note, I find it curious that the Edge "auto" setting returned 1080p from the panel. These monitors use a separate HDMI card, which is HDMI 1.2a, not HDMI 1.3. And according to the specs for the card, it won't pass through 1080p; it only goes as high as 1080i. So the panel should not have been returning 1080p in the first place. Go figure...


----------



## nyco_ork

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyrax* 
Then I believe your display must be telling the DVDO (and anybody else that is connected to it) that it is a 1080p display. I've never understood why 720p displays do this, but they often them seem to do so. You can still get 720p projectors, but actual 720p displays are rare. Often they are 1366x768, and perhaps this causes them to claim they are 1080p.

_EDIT: I just read a previous post that said essentially the same thing...sorry._
Hyrax, see my reply to Pia-chan.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/20216734
> 
> 
> As a side note, I find it curious that the Edge "auto" setting returned 1080p from the panel. These monitors use a separate HDMI card, which is HDMI 1.2a, not HDMI 1.3. And according to the specs for the card, it won't pass through 1080p; it only goes as high as 1080i. So the panel should not have been returning 1080p in the first place. Go figure...



I have the TY-FB10HMD Dual HDMI board, which can pass 1080p to an 11 Series 720p display. But you are right, 10 Series and earlier 720p displays are supposed to max out at 1080i input through this board.


Of course, I wish that the EDGE would output 1366 x 768, but Josh explained a long time ago why it doesn't. I'm 'graduating' to a 1080p panel soon anyway, so it won't matter (for me).


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pia-chan* /forum/post/20220972
> 
> 
> I have the TY-FB10HMD Dual HDMI board, which can pass 1080p to an 11 Series 720p display. But you are right, 10 Series and earlier 720p displays are supposed to max out at 1080i input through this board.
> 
> 
> Of course, I wish that the EDGE would output 1366 x 768, but Josh explained a long time ago why it doesn't. I'm 'graduating' to a 1080p panel soon anyway, so it won't matter (for me).



Don't get rid of your Panny pro monitor. Put it in its box (if you still have it) and store it. I think they are one of the best made. The Metropolitan has two 37" 8 series in their lobby, putting out video 7 days a week, probably 14-16 hours a day. They've been doing this for at least five years, and they're still going strong, still look great. That's what pushed me to the 10 series that was still available. I even bought a spare.


----------



## Pia-chan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyco_ork* /forum/post/20221000
> 
> 
> Don't get rid of your Panny pro monitor.



Not a chance. It will be put into storage (in the original packaging) next to its older brother, a 42" 8 Series.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/20216091
> 
> 
> Menu-settings-advanced controls-output deep color. Manually select 36bit and hit ok. If your projector accepts it, it will display a picture.



The odd thing is that if I set Deep Color to 'Auto', it outputs a fine picture, and the information panel tells me it is 36-bit. If I try to set Deep COlor to 36-bit, I get no picture. If I set Deep Color 'Off', the info panel tells me it is 24-bit. Is deep color the only method for sending 36-bit data to the projector?


So I was leaving it at 'Auto'. However, I have noticed that about once ever half an hour I get an extremely fast flicker on my screen if I use anything except 'Off' for Deep Color. By fast, I mean it is almost to fast to notice. Sometimes it is a horizontal, single pixel, line that is only there for a 60th of a second. Sometimes it is a larger area that resembles a HDMI sync problem - and it again lasts a 60th of a second. Problem goes away if i turn off deep color.


I'm trying to decide if this could be a problem with the Edge's 36-bit Deep Color output, or my projector's input. I tend to think it is the Edge, but I'm not sure how I'd know for sure.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The odd thing is that if I set Deep Color to 'Auto', it outputs a fine picture, and the information panel tells me it is 36-bit. If I try to set Deep COlor to 36-bit, I get no picture. If I set Deep Color 'Off', the info panel tells me it is 24-bit. Is deep color the only method for sending 36-bit data to the projector?
> 
> 
> So I was leaving it at 'Auto'. However, I have noticed that about once ever half an hour I get an extremely fast flicker on my screen if I use anything except 'Off' for Deep Color. By fast, I mean it is almost to fast to notice. Sometimes it is a horizontal, single pixel, line that is only there for a 60th of a second. Sometimes it is a larger area that resembles a HDMI sync problem - and it again lasts a 60th of a second. Problem goes away if i turn off deep color.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide if this could be a problem with the Edge's 36-bit Deep Color output, or my projector's input. I tend to think it is the Edge, but I'm not sure how I'd know for sure.



Strange why it works on auto but not forced manual. I have read that cable quality and length can effect deep color. What length run do you have?


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExCavTanker* /forum/post/20228418
> 
> 
> Strange why it works on auto but not forced manual. I have read that cable quality and length can effect deep color. What length run do you have?



Thanks! Good point. I have an 8 meter HDMI cable connected to a HDMI Active Equalizer Extender Repeater, followed by a very short HDMI cable to the projector. The extender supposedly allows me to have HDMI runs up to 100', however I reread the specs and it doesn't seem to support Deep Color. I'll replace it and if that doesn't work, I'll replace the HDMI cable. I've actually been thinking of replacing my HDMI cables with an HDMI over Cat6 extender anyway.


----------



## ExCavTanker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20228511
> 
> 
> Thanks! Good point. I have an 8 meter HDMI cable connected to a HDMI Active Equalizer Extender Repeater, followed by a very short HDMI cable to the projector. The extender supposedly allows me to have HDMI runs up to 100', however I reread the specs and it doesn't seem to support Deep Color. I'll replace it and if that doesn't work, I'll replace the HDMI cable. I've actually been thinking of replacing my HDMI cables with an HDMI over Cat6 extender anyway.




Sounds like you found the culprit.


----------



## mdputnam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20228511
> 
> 
> Thanks! Good point. I have an 8 meter HDMI cable connected to a HDMI Active Equalizer Extender Repeater, followed by a very short HDMI cable to the projector.



8 meters, lets see, that converts to 45 inkel moms/fort-nite.. divide by 3.1416... oh you mean 26 feet! I would keep it simple and toss the hyper active extender repeater thingy and get a single decent Monoprice 50 ft HDMI cable for $50 or $60 bucks. Works with my Edge to JVC projector, your mileage may vary.


----------



## veekay

Has anyone experience where connecting a projector just refuses to accept anything from the Edge?


I am replacing my Epson 6100 with the 8350, which is a newer model of the same PJ, but when connected to the Edge nothing will display at all. I verified the line works by bypassing the Edge and connecting my Xbox 360 and it worked fine.


I have yet to run across something that the Edge refuses to work with at all - until now.


----------



## detroit1

very unusual. I use the 8350 with the Edge and the picture is awesome; especially after turning the brightness control down. I used the Edge with Panasonic as well with no problem. I would try to connect the edge to a tv as well to see if it outputs


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veekay* /forum/post/20236663
> 
> 
> I am replacing my Epson 6100 with the 8350, which is a newer model of the same PJ, but when connected to the Edge nothing will display at all.
> 
> 
> I have yet to run across something that the Edge refuses to work with at all - until now.



I've changed projectors frequently and the only time I ever got absolutely nothing was when the HDMI connector became lose (I don't want to mention the time I connected the projector to the wrong HDMI output...). If you press 'Guide' on your remote, the Edge goes into a default settings mode that every projector should be able to handle. If you see nothing when you press 'Guide' then I believe something is wrong physically. Your Edge may have completely died, a cable problem, something like that.


It may not have anything to do with your problem, but as was discussed above, my Edge is suddenly much more sensitive about requiring Deep Color compatible cables with my new projector.


----------



## veekay

I switch between the PJ and a small LCD when I don't want to fire everything up and the Edge still works perfectly with the LCD. So I know the Edge outputs and the HDMI cable works fine. No luck with the Guide button and even re-did the firmware just to make sure.


I guess this is why you should always test the connection before mounting something new on the ceiling.


Hyrax - Did anything come of your cable issue? My run includes a 50' cable and two shorter cables on each end. Of course never had an issue until this swap today.


----------



## veekay

After messing around with everything for another hour or so I tried another factory reset on the edge (this time using the menu instead of the button, which apparently did nothing) and everything started working. Of course this was after overnighting an hdmi amplifier thinking it might have to do with the distance of the run.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veekay* /forum/post/20236989
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Hyrax - Did anything come of your cable issue? My run includes a 50' cable and two shorter cables on each end. Of course never had an issue until this swap today.



Sorry I was away for a couple of days and missed this question. I'm still trying to figure out if I'm going to replace my cable or get a better HDMI amp. I really like the idea of using HDMI->Ethernet->HDMI systems because it is so much easier to run Ethernet wires. I lived without Deep Color for years, the projector looks fine with 24-bit output from the Edge, so I'm taking my time trying to decide.


Which Amp did you buy? With a 50 foot run it is probably a good idea to use it.


----------



## veekay

Not sure if you'd even call it an amp, but it is a Tripp-lite HDMI Extender B122-000. It says it supports up to 150' so I guess if nothing else it can't really hurt things.


This is the first time in 2 years I've had any problems with this run, but I do know when I had it running through a regular HDMI switch before getting the Edge that it would have trouble sending a picture that didn't cut out every few seconds.


I've never really messed with any of the deep color options or anything else since the documentation on the details of the features is kind of lacking and I didn't want to go turning on a bunch of things and having the picture get worse.


----------



## Hyrax

The Edge has Deep Color turned to 'Auto' by default. If your projector supports Deep COlor, it will therefore be turned on. This was causing occasional dropouts, apparently because of my cable. So I have had to specifically turn off Deep Color until I get a cable that can handle it. I wonder if the 'Auto' setting was causing you problems as well.


----------



## Goosey

I have a question for you guys. For 4:3 SD content on a 16:9 screen, how much better would the Edge be compared to most HDTVs in stretching the 4:3 image to fill a 16:9 screen?


----------



## Hyrax

Goosey-

They both destroy the picture (this is probably sounding snob-ish, didn't mean it that way). If you're going to be doing a lot of that, I'd not bother using an Edge. Some TVs may do a better job than the Edge, but the edge does a very good job scaling 4:3 DVDs to my screen and I suspect it will do a good stretch as well. . I believe the Edge has a non-linear stretch that you can access from the OSD, but not directly from the remote - I've never used it. Also note that there are an increasing number of 4:3 SD cable/dish stations that are digital and cannot be stretched on many TVs.


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goosey* /forum/post/20274422
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys. For 4:3 SD content on a 16:9 screen, how much better would the Edge be compared to most HDTVs in stretching the 4:3 image to fill a 16:9 screen?



I use this extensively. It does a much better job, as long as you use the Panorama settinng, which is not available as a button. You have to go into Settings>aspect to turn it on (but see the NB note below). My plasma monitor has a similar feature called Just. What they both do is stretch the sides more than the middle; that way faces in the center of the screen still look normal. Zippers at the bottom of the screen look a bit strange, because the letters are farther apart at the sides than they are at the center.


Viewing in Panorama means what it says. If the camera is panning from side to side, you see a bigger scan effect than you do in the normal 4:3 -- something like an extreme wide-angle lens. But I find this acceptable.


Even though my monitor on Just is good enough for some things, I much prefer the Panorama setting on the Edge. It has better metrics. The reason it is hard to access is that trying to invoke it with an HDMI signal coming off a BD player will distort the image or render it unviewable. They have made the feature hard to access deliberately, I believe.


NB: This works best with component, S-video, or CV inputs. If you're only using HDMI, I suggest you find a way to run a component cable from your BD player and/or your set-top box. That way you can use the alternate routing if you want to expand a 4:3 image, and stick with HDMI for 16:9 images.


----------



## rlb

Frankly, I hate any distortion and prefer to just leave it in 4:3. However, we have a plasma (i.e., burn-in potential) and if watching many consecutive hours of 4:3 programming; my preference is to "zoom" for a full screen picture. I would rather tolerate loss of what is normally "non essential" picture that put up with distortions. The edge does a great job of maintaining a good picture while zooming.


----------



## pulsation

Hello,


I was wondering if anyone here has SUCESSFULLY used an Edge unit specifically to split a Blu-Ray 3D input signal via HDMI to separate 3D video passed to a display and separate audio to a non-3D compatible AVR via the Edge unit's HDMI outputs.


Thanks!


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulsation* /forum/post/20286414
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has SUCESSFULLY used an Edge unit specifically to split a Blu-Ray 3D input signal via HDMI to separate 3D video passed to a display and separate audio to a non-3D compatible AVR via the Edge unit's HDMI outputs.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Works fine for 3D input from the PS3. Audio goes to a Integra 9.8 (non-3D compatible pre/pro) and video to a Panasonic vt25. Also works fine for 3D input from my DVR/HR24 (although that isn't Blu Ray).


Now, as I understand it, the PS3 uses a somewhat unique process for 3D; so there might be some risk about the results being applicable to another component. However, the Integra 9.8 definitely would not take HDMI 3D input direct from either of the above components and give me any results.


----------



## pulsation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlb* /forum/post/20287262
> 
> 
> Works fine for 3D input from the PS3. Audio goes to a Integra 9.8 (non-3D compatible pre/pro) and video to a Panasonic vt25. Also works fine for 3D input from my DVR/HR24 (although that isn't Blu Ray).
> 
> 
> Now, as I understand it, the PS3 uses a somewhat unique process for 3D; so there might be some risk about the results being applicable to another component. However, the Integra 9.8 definitely would not take HDMI 3D input direct from either of the above components and give me any results.



Thanks for the input...the PS3 is what I have also, although I will probably upgrade to an Oppo BDP-93 since the PS3 doesn't support hd-audio during 3D Blu-Ray playback. Anyone else have experience with other 3D Blu-Ray players???


----------



## audiodane

I just got my hands on a CD changer that includes both coax/toslink digital audio outputs. Remembering that firmware v1.50 was supposed to include support for audio-only sources, I got excited...










I'm running firmware 1.50 (never took the time to go to 1.51 or 1.6), and have tried connecting the CD player's toslink output to input 1 and then input 3, but no matter what I try it does not auto-switch to the CD player when it starts playing.


I have checked the input priority settings, and have manually switched to the proper input and told that input to use the proper digital toslink input for audio. WHen manually selecting the input the audio comes through just fine. When set to auto-input-switcher mode however, no luck.


Has anyone used this feature?


thanks!

..dane


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/20296816
> 
> 
> I just got my hands on a CD changer that includes both coax/toslink digital audio outputs. Remembering that firmware v1.50 was supposed to include support for audio-only sources, I got excited...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running firmware 1.50 (never took the time to go to 1.51 or 1.6), and have tried connecting the CD player's toslink output to input 1 and then input 3, but no matter what I try it does not auto-switch to the CD player when it starts playing.
> 
> 
> I have checked the input priority settings, and have manually switched to the proper input and told that input to use the proper digital toslink input for audio. WHen manually selecting the input the audio comes through just fine. When set to auto-input-switcher mode however, no luck.
> 
> 
> Has anyone used this feature?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ..dane



Haven't used the feature, but as I recall from the 1.5 manual supplement, you have to use a dedicated input with no video input to use the audio-only feature. So you could use, say, HDMI 5 with no video and set it to use optical or coax out. I don't think the switching is automatic, though. I think you still have to select the input manually. (But I haven't even bothered with trying the input priority feature.)


Once you select the input, assuming you haven't changed any of its parameters, then the audio will be routed the way you want. What they changed from previous versions is the fact that if there was no video input, there would be no audio output at all (except from the HDMI audio-only output).


I do switch back and forth between toslink and HDMI audio on my Blue-Ray player often. Sometimes, if I'm just watching a documentary with people talking, I don't feel like using the fancy audio, and just want to route the audio through the TV speakers via HDMI. I have to make that change manually in the audio settings every time. When I put the audio on Auto Select it never works, so I don't even bother trying anymore.


Hope this helps. Someone else may have more experience with your exact situation. And go to the DVDO site and download all the manual supplements. (there isn't one for 1.6). They have a lot of useful update information.


----------



## newStevea

I'm kind of supprised that people stuck w/ Comcast HDTV(as their cable/sat content provider) are'nt more aware of the Edge. It kind of amazes me that so many people are'nt bothered by compression, regardless of how slight it might be. (This is almost as aggravating to me as seeing a performer in concert playing a "factory" made acoustic guitar. There are at least a few dozen luthiers who can provide "real" instruments to them). So... Those of you using their Egde for HD cable (In case you have'nt guessed, I watch extremely little in SD) has it been a nice enhancement ? I'm not looking for "night & day" differences. (If you are looking for that, it's very probable you need more than a single component to accomplish that. I'm not that much of a novice). Thanks, Steve


----------



## Gary J

A video processor does not re-create resolution lost by compression.


----------



## newStevea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20317840
> 
> 
> A video processor does not re-create resolution lost by compression.



So you are saying the adaptive de-interlacing & upconversion of the signal from 1080i to 1080p is having no effect in allowing you to see any amount of micro detail in that 1080 resolution? Wow, I find that pretty shocking! I would have thought that just cleaning up the signal would allow you to see some more of the resolution already there. Anyone else?


----------



## Gary J

Correct. New pixels are being created through interpolation not, as I said, re-created original pixels. Big difference. BTW 1080->1080 is not "upconversion".


----------



## newStevea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20318192
> 
> 
> Correct. New pixels are being created through interpolation not, as I said, re-created original pixels. Big difference. BTW 1080->1080 is not "upconversion".



Alright, is'nt compression a form of 'video smoothing' ? The new pixels (even though false) are'nt taking up the space that was changed by the compression ( maybe these are'nt new pixels after all but an approximation of what was there before compression) ? (Sorry to play "Devil's Advocate" , but I'm trying to understand the point of this product if it's not designed to help with already flawed outputed signals)


----------



## Gary J

Video processors had their day and still do for CRT projectors and the like. Now much of the same processing is in a chip in your display device, input components, etc. Notice DVDO is now primarily in the chip business.


----------



## subavision212

I guess it is in the eye of the beholder because I've had my EDGE for about six months now and have my TW cable, Roku and CLD-97 laser disc player hooked up to it and have been very happy with the PQ I have been able to dial in to my 65" Panny plasma in my HT using the EDGE's tools. My HD looks a less grainy with nicer color and my Netflix viewing through my Roku (720 upscaled to 1080) looks just as nice. I've been most impressed with how much better I can get my lasers to look with tweaking. Certainly nothing to shout stop the presses to home theater magazines, but definitely an improvement. Of course my display is ISF calibrated and my HT is absolute light controlled so even if I'm imagining it, I'm still glad I spent the $350 for this fine piece of equipment.


----------



## newStevea

Thanks, that was just the information I was looking for. I guess I lost sight of the fact that many who use VPs have never used them for anything other then a projector.


----------



## peterjcat

I'm in the UK and have an Apple TV that reads my Panasonic TV's EDID and decides that it should operate at 720p50 without any option to change it. This presents a problem for 24fps material, since that doesn't go into 50Hz nearly as neatly as it would go into 60Hz and stuttering results. My Samsung monitor has a different EDID prompts the Apple TV to output at 720p60 which is much better.


I think I can solve this problem on my Panasonic TV by faking the EDID with a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus, but I wondered whether the DVDO Edge could do a similar thing. That is, is there a setting in the Edge that will report a preferred resolution of 720p60 to its inputs include the Apple TV? Or even switch the preferred resolution between 720p50 and 720p60, to cope with different source framerates? Can this be achieved by using a manual rather than automatic output setting for the Edge, or is that a separate issue? Would I still need the HDMI Detective Plus in the chain?


More specifically, has anyone used a DVDO Edge with an Apple TV? I was hoping that it would be able to extract 24fps film-based material at 720p60 and output 1080p24 to eliminate pulldown judder. Does anyone have any experience with this?


Thanks very much.


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterjcat* /forum/post/20324842
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK and have an Apple TV that reads my Panasonic TV's EDID and decides that it should operate at 720p50 without any option to change it. This presents a problem for 24fps material, since that doesn't go into 50Hz nearly as neatly as it would go into 60Hz and stuttering results. My Samsung monitor has a different EDID prompts the Apple TV to output at 720p60 which is much better.
> 
> 
> I think I can solve this problem on my Panasonic TV by faking the EDID with a Gefen HDMI Detective Plus, but I wondered whether the DVDO Edge could do a similar thing. That is, is there a setting in the Edge that will report a preferred resolution of 720p60 to its inputs include the Apple TV? Or even switch the preferred resolution between 720p50 and 720p60, to cope with different source framerates? Can this be achieved by using a manual rather than automatic output setting for the Edge, or is that a separate issue? Would I still need the HDMI Detective Plus in the chain?
> 
> 
> More specifically, has anyone used a DVDO Edge with an Apple TV? I was hoping that it would be able to extract 24fps film-based material at 720p60 and output 1080p24 to eliminate pulldown judder. Does anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.



I'm not the best when it comes to answering technical questions but here is a link to the EDGE manual:
http://www.anchorbaytech.com/docs/pd...uct_Manual.pdf 

But after looking at mine I think it will do what you are asking. I've included a photo of the manual page that does show that the EDGE will output both 720p50 and 720p60. Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## nyco_ork

Quote:

Originally Posted by *peterjcat* 
That is, is there a setting in the Edge that will report a preferred resolution of 720p60 to its inputs include the Apple TV? Or even switch the preferred resolution between 720p50 and 720p60, to cope with different source framerates? Can this be achieved by using a manual rather than automatic output setting for the Edge, or is that a separate issue? Would I still need the HDMI Detective Plus in the chain?


More specifically, has anyone used a DVDO Edge with an Apple TV? I was hoping that it would be able to extract 24fps film-based material at 720p60 and output 1080p24 to eliminate pulldown judder. Does anyone have any experience with this?


Thanks very much.
The Edge does have manual output settings, which should enable you to output 720p60 or 50, whichever you choose. However, I have never tried the 24fps or 1080p settings, since my panel is 720p. I don't know how well that would work. But at least you can change the output settings for any input.


----------



## Kilian.ca

I think peterjcat is asking if the Edge can make the Apple TV upstream output 720p60 rather than 720p50 to the Edge by default or by force when connected to a 50Hz TV downstream, and as I understand it isn't specifically related to the Edge's output resolution settings. The Edge can change 720p50 to 720p60 once it receives a 50Hz input but this isn't what peterjcat wants in the first place, as 24-50-60 can't get rid of judder and I don't think 24-50-24 can restore 24p.


I think how it works is if the Edge detects the TV as 60Hz by default then it tells the source upstream to send 60Hz for 24p source unless there is an option for source direct output. I have no idea how Apple TV works with the Edge in a 50Hz country as I'm now in 60Hz country. Perhaps just getting a BDP to output 1080p24 is the simplest solution.


----------



## peterjcat

Thanks everybody. Those manuals are a good read but don't seem to answer my specific question, which as Kilian.ca says is about forcing a source to output at a specific resolution/framerate by offering it a specific range of EDID options or preferences. On the second question, though, has anyone had any experience getting 24fps back from a 720p60 or 1080p60 source? Is it smooth etc?


I may just have to get one and see how it all works, in which case I'll report back.


----------



## Kilian.ca

Try asking about the EDID issue in the UK avforums as people there have 50Hz displays.


As to 24 from 60 by IVTC, in theory it isn't difficult. I've read in the Pioneer plasma threads (the Pio can do that) and from some Oppo users (same ABT chip) that it works mostly, but some DVDs have bad cuts so there can be judder. If 60 is produced from 24 by TC in the player then I suppose IVTC should work in the Edge getting it back but it shouldn't be a common scenario as all BDPs output 24p directly so no reason to go this roundabout route for nothing.


----------



## NxNW

Jeez, I take a break for a few weeks and when I come back the anchorbay.com web site is essentially gone.


The new Edge home page appears to be at http://www.simplaylabs.com/DVDO/DVDO_EDGE.aspx 


As one of the original beta testers, I was still checking the beta user forum periodically, and that seems to be completely gone.


I guess I'll flip over to the Duo thread and see if this has been discussed there - they used the same site.


----------



## DiCecco

I have an Edge for over a year and had no problems with it. Now the last two days when I turn it on it will not lock on and does not respond to the remote. I have to push the reset button in the back and pull the plug. After a few tries I get it to lock on to a signal and the remote starts to work. Today I left it on all day, afraid to turn it off and it is working well. Does anyone have an idea to what is going on with my Edge?


----------



## nyco_ork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiCecco* /forum/post/20332949
> 
> 
> I have an Edge for over a year and had no problems with it. Now the last two days when I turn it on it will not lock on and does not respond to the remote. I have to push the reset button in the back and pull the plug. After a few tries I get it to lock on to a signal and the remote starts to work. Today I left it on all day, afraid to turn it off and it is working well. Does anyone have an idea to what is going on with my Edge?



I had that happen with my first unit. I'd had it for a week. It eventually went completely dead and had to be replaced.


Since then, I've been very careful about shutting down the Edge. I don't know for sure if this helps as a preventive measure, but I figure it doesn't hurt to have a shutdown procedure that tries to ensure the unit shuts down in a working state.


Here's what I do: when I shut down, I first shut down the unit that is feeding the Edge. Usually this is one of the component inputs, but sometimes it is the HDMI input or the SV input. Whichever input it is, I shut down the source first, and wait to make sure the Edge is outputting a signal before I turn it off. The way to determine that is to make sure it is sending a blue screen to the TV. If the TV says "no signal," or is there is no blue screen, then the Edge isn't outputting a signal. When no input is active, the output should be blue screen.


If the blue screen doesn't show up after a few seconds, I try switching to another unused input (all input sources should be off by now). Usually, one of them will eventually come up with a blue screen. Then I switch to HDMI 1 on the Edge, make sure it is blue screen, and turn it off.


If none of this works, I go back to the last active input and turn on that input's source unit again, then shut that off again. Usually this finally gets the blue screen output from the Edge to show up, but you may need to experiment with varying procedures until you find one that works.


On rare occasions I've had to shut the Edge off without the blue screen, but I immediately turn it back on again and scroll through the inputs (no sources on) until I get a blue screen.


Also note that if you use only HDMI inputs, the problem may be an HDMI handshake issue, and you might want to experiment with some of the different settings the Edge has to handle that.


And one additional note: I disabled all the auto-shutdown and auto-startup options. I start up and shut down manually every time.


The main point is that I deduced from my first failed unit that allowing the Edge to shut down without its output active was asking for trouble.


I can't guarantee this will help; if your unit is about to fail, it may be too far along in the process for this to save it, if it ever could. But it's certainly worth trying. And use it on the next unit, if you have to replace your current one.


----------



## peterjcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/20329784
> 
> 
> Try asking about the EDID issue in the UK avforums as people there have 50Hz displays.
> 
> 
> As to 24 from 60 by IVTC, in theory it isn't difficult. I've read in the Pioneer plasma threads (the Pio can do that) and from some Oppo users (same ABT chip) that it works mostly, but some DVDs have bad cuts so there can be judder. If 60 is produced from 24 by TC in the player then I suppose IVTC should work in the Edge getting it back but it shouldn't be a common scenario as all BDPs output 24p directly so no reason to go this roundabout route for nothing.



Thanks for that. I have pulled the trigger on a unit so I'll do some experimenting and see how it all works.


I do have various devices that output nicely at 1080p24 but the Apple TV is great for the family and visitors -- who ultimately won't care about proper IVTC but I still care


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/20332017
> 
> 
> Jeez, I take a break for a few weeks and when I come back the anchorbay.com web site is essentially gone.
> 
> 
> The new Edge home page appears to be at http://www.simplaylabs.com/DVDO/DVDO_EDGE.aspx
> 
> 
> As one of the original beta testers, I was still checking the beta user forum periodically, and that seems to be completely gone.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll flip over to the Duo thread and see if this has been discussed there - they used the same site.



I'm in the same boat. Just checked the beta tester forum and zilch. It no longer exists. Sloppy from a PR perspective IMHO...


----------



## shingdaz

You shouldn't have to shut down the Edge. It should be left on Standby> Do you really need to shut down 3 components when your finished watching TV? I'd be a chore pretty fast.


Th Edge had a software glitch that would leave the hardware in an permanent unusable state> This was resolved with version 1.4> I had to return my first edge with that issue.


Scaling and de-interlacing are the main sources for people not being happy with thier HDTV's> They have poor de-interlacing hardware, there are several different hundred cadence pulldowns that come from your broadcasters...none of which average the standard 3:2 pulldown> often something abnormal such as 3:2:2:3:2 etc> This results in a blurry picture or motion blur> thus requiring 120HZ or 600HZ to resolve this issue.


Tv manufacturers don't have the technology that the Edge has to detect these cadence changes and revert them back to standard 3:2 pulldown> The edge is known to be the best cadence detector that resolves this issue> thus Negating the need for 120HZ_600HZ sets.


Not to mention that color space helps improve image clarity as well> which most TV's don't do well at all since they don't double the blue or yellow color carier in the signal like the Edge does @ 4:2:2 instead of 4:1:1.


----------



## Gary J

So repeating frames fixes cadence issues? Awesome.


----------



## shingdaz

It takes those repeated frames and removes them completely (I believe)...and adjusts them to 3:2 pulldown> which our retinas perceive as smoother motion undoubtedly.










Mind you, on some compressed sports channels, the block artifacts cannot be improved by the edge> thats where I find 120hz to smooth those blocky artifacts so their not as noticable> but who watches compressed sports channels anyway.


----------



## pwiss

I have my Edge up for sale. Loved having it in the system but I need to sell to help finance another electronics purchase. PM for details.

*This has been sold*


----------



## tdamocles

Does any one have the correctly formatted discrete code that is needed for a Harmony One remote. 16x4 format?


----------



## Fudoh

*Bug in VGA processing / upscaling ?*


Is anybody here using the Edge for upscaling a VGA source ? It has come to my attention that there seems to be a color upsampling error when processing VGA signals.


The RGBHV source is connected through 5 RCA jacks, the output resolution actually is 720x480 and it's correctly seen as 480p. When a RGB testpattern is brought up, there's a visible drop in resolution on the blue and red channel while the green one retains full bandwith (see snapshot below). The Edge's info screen reports YCbCr on the input, although the source is a genuine RGB signal. This might also explain the problem, as a YCbCr signal has full resolution on the luminance channel (that's where green from the RGBHV signal is connected), while the two color channels are trasmitted with half the resolution (and that's where red and blue from the RGBHV signal are connected).


----------



## tmu77

Can anyone confirm if I buy the edge from Amazon, while I'm at Australia, it's power supply / connector works fine here?


I see 'Internal Universal Power Supply' listed, but I can't figure out what this really means?


----------



## Davenlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmu77* /forum/post/20407740
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if I buy the edge from Amazon, while I'm at Australia, it's power supply / connector works fine here?
> 
> 
> I see 'Internal Universal Power Supply' listed, but I can't figure out what this really means?



Australian Power:

Voltage: 220-240 Volts (U.S./Canada are 110-120 Volts)

Primary Socket Type: Australian AS-3112


Assuming the DVDO accepts anywhere from 110v to 240V, which is what Universal Power Supplys usually do, you would probably only need a plug adapter, or cut the plug off and replace it with an American plug.


Personally, I would order from Amazon US, unless the price there is a LOT better.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmu77* /forum/post/20407740
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if I buy the edge from Amazon, while I'm at Australia, it's power supply / connector works fine here?
> 
> 
> I see 'Internal Universal Power Supply' listed, but I can't figure out what this really means?



I am in the UK (240 Volts. 50Hz) and I ordered an Edge from Amazon in the States. Works perfectly here, so I guess it will be the same for you in Oz. All I had to do was cut off the US mains plug and fit a UK one.


As the poster above suggests, buy it from the States - Amazon have a specially good price on the Edge right now. I saved £200 sterling compared with buying here in the UK. Amazon take care of all the import taxes etc in their price (got to checkout to see the total for you).


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## tmu77

Thanks guys. The price difference locally vs. what we can get it from Amazon for is huge. Getting a universal adapter/plug should do the job I think.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/20405105
> 
> 
> Is anybody here using the Edge for upscaling a VGA source ? It has come to my attention that there seems to be a color upsampling error when processing VGA signals.
> 
> 
> The RGBHV source is connected through 5 RCA jacks, the output resolution actually is 720x480 and it's correctly seen as 480p. When a RGB testpattern is brought up, there's a visible drop in resolution on the blue and red channel while the green one retains full bandwith (see snapshot below)....



I had used VGA-RGBHV before for my old plasma from laptop source with XGA output. According to the manual, it accepts VGA and SVGA too but 720x480 isn't listed - but it worked for you? What's your source device?


The Edge got RGB mixed up when connected to my old Arcam DVD player outputting YPbPr via 3 component cables.


----------



## peterjcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmu77* /forum/post/20410495
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. The price difference locally vs. what we can get it from Amazon for is huge. Getting a universal adapter/plug should do the job I think.



A standard Figure-8 AC lead will work, you might already have one lying around or grab one from Jaycar etc.


----------



## veekay

So my Edge is back to not working with the Epson 8350. Reset the unit multiple times and changed firmwares a few times as well - no response.


I can plug the projector into the audio only HDMI and at least it turns the display black, but out of the normal port there is no activity.


Tried a different cable and it outputs fine when plugged directly into a source (Xbox 360). Works fine with my LCD monitor as well.


Kind of stinks. Warranty just ran out on the PJ and of course the Edge is out of warranty.


----------



## Konsolkongen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/20410824
> 
> 
> I had used VGA-RGBHV before for my old plasma from laptop source with XGA output. According to the manual, it accepts VGA and SVGA too but 720x480 isn't listed - but it worked for you? What's your source device?



I can answer this as the screenshot Fudoh posted is one of mine I posted on another forum. The source is a Micomsoft XRGB-3 which is by far the best 240p processor for retro gaming. In "B1 mode" it outputs in 720x480p over VGA. As you can see however the EDGE gets the resolution right, but not the colorspace:









Could this be what's causing the blurry blue and red colors as shown in the earlier picture?


The XRGB-3 can also be set to output in various resolutions ("B0 mode") ranging from 640x480 to 1920x1200 and pretty much anything in between. This does add quite a bit of lag and the XRGB-3 can not apply scanlines in this mode (which I like very much). Setting the XRGB-3 to real 640x480 (VGA) this is what the EDGE info says:










Here is 640x480 (VGA) again, but this time with V-sync enabled on the XRGB-3:










In both cases the EDGE get's it wrong. The colorspace should be RGB and the resolution in B0 mode IS 640x480.


EDIT: If I set the XRGB-3 to output in 1024x768 or higher the EDGE seems to get it right (resolution and colorspace). This seems like a 640x480/720x480 problem.


Can something be done to correct this? Oh and the extreme ringing on 480p and 240p sources too please


----------



## Kilian.ca

Konsolkongen: I don't have any device that outputs VGA so I can't test it and as I said 720x480 isn't officially supported. With recent firmware, there is an extra option to specify input types but I don't know if this applies to RGBHV input (by definition I'd have thought it should always be fixed to RGB). I don't use this input any more so I can't tell right now.


Since this thread isn't an official DVDO support thread I urge you to contact them about this.


Out of curiosity, since higher resolutions work, is there any compelling reason to insist on using 720x480p?


----------



## Konsolkongen

Yes scanlines can only be applied in B1 mode (720x480). It gives the retro games that CRT look









http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...g?t=1305328306


----------



## HDgaming42

My EDGE (and XRGB2+) are packed up awaiting a move, so I'm going by memory here...


Can't you set the _input_ colorspace within the advanced menu of the EDGE? I know it's there, but perhaps not functional for RGBHV?


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca* /forum/post/20433629
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, since higher resolutions work, is there any compelling reason to insist on using 720x480p?



+1 scanlines. Minimizing the amount of scaling. Perhaps an HDFury after the EDGE if your display is a VGA CRT etc...


Many possibilities for wanting to remain at 720x480.


----------



## Konsolkongen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDgaming42* /forum/post/20434765
> 
> 
> My EDGE (and XRGB2+) are packed up awaiting a move, so I'm going by memory here...
> 
> 
> Can't you set the _input_ colorspace within the advanced menu of the EDGE? I know it's there, but perhaps not functional for RGBHV?



Nope the "Input Color Space" and "Input Colorimetry" menus are grayed out when using RGBHV.


----------



## veekay

When you have the colorspace output set to Auto isn't the Edge supposed to detect the source input and change that accordingly? I had always wondered why my input always said Component and apparently it isn't changing from YCbCr444 to RGB on the Xbox 360 unless I set the Output color space to RGB and then of course it affects the non-RGB sources.


When I go to info it even says input color space RGB and output YCbCr444 even with the input color space actually set to RGB.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Konsolkongen* /forum/post/20434999
> 
> 
> Nope the "Input Color Space" and "Input Colorimetry" menus are grayed out when using RGBHV.



Damn. I would *think* that would be easy enough to fix. Let me hop back on the beta-team forum over at DVDO and suggest that...as...a....


----------



## tmu77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterjcat* /forum/post/20418220
> 
> 
> A standard Figure-8 AC lead will work, you might already have one lying around or grab one from Jaycar etc.



You mean one of these (C7/C8 coupler), if yes I've got one which is good news.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_603...te-ANZS60302-6


----------



## peterjcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmu77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You mean one of these (C7/C8 coupler), if yes I've got one which is good news.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_603...te-ANZS60302-6



Yep that's the one exactly. The socket in the Edge is a slightly different shape, squared on one side, but the standard cord still fits fine (though the cord that came with the Edge won't fit into a standard c7/c8 socket).


----------



## bavaria36

I'm having a small problem with my Edge that I was hoping someone could help me on.


I have an Oppo-93 which is connected via HDMI to my Edge. The Edge then outputs video directly to my TV via one HDMI port and the audio to my A/V receiver ( Integra DHC 9.9) via the Audio HDMi port. It is a pretty straighforward setup.


When I play an SACD from the Oppo I have set the output to DSD as suggested in the manual. The signal should then go through the DVDO and then into the Integra A/V receiver which can handle the DSD signal. When I do this however no sound signal gets to the Integra. When I connect the HDMI from the Oppo directly to the Integra the sound is just fine proving that the DSD signal is stopping at the Edge. If I set the Oppo to output the sound in PCM format the signal is fine and gets through the Edge and then to the A/V receiver without any problems.


Any ideas ? Can the Edge not handle DSD format audio ?


Aaron


----------



## Hyrax

Others may have more information, but I did a real quick look and found no mention of DSD support for the Edge. The Duo seems to support it.


----------



## dbphd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bavaria36* /forum/post/20449831
> 
> 
> I'm having a small problem with my Edge that
> 
> 
> Can the Edge not handle DSD format audio ?
> 
> 
> Aaron



Sometime ago I emailed DVDO and Oppo about sending DSD from a BDP 93 through my Edge to my Cary Cinema 11a via HDMI. I received a reply from DVDO or Oppo, I don't remember which, assuring me DSD is passed downstream to a processor. I await your resolution of this matter, because I've been planning to buy a BDP 93 -- my older PS3 outputs only LPCM.


db


----------



## bavaria36

I e-mailed Ken at Anchor Bay and got an immediate answer.


The DVDO Edge does not pass through DSD. I also asked him if it could be implemented via a firmware upgrade but he said it was a hardware limitation.


I guess I will just have to output PCM data from the Oppo or else bypass the Edge and go directly to the A/V receiver whenever I play SACD's.


Aaron


----------



## dbphd

Is it known that the Duo passes DSD? If so and if I want DSD to my Cary Cinema 11a, that means I need to replace my Edge with a Duo. That would slow up replacing my PS3 with a 93.


db


----------



## OmegaKoopa

Anyway I recently got a 43 Samsung HDTV (450 series) and I have my ps2 hooked up via component cables, basically what i'm trying to do is play 240p (ps1 games via PS2 system)) and a bunch of 480i (ps2) and some 480p (Wii) games on it that deliver superior crystal clear sharpness , I got money so buying a video box between $200 to $600 isn't much of a problem, but the problem is with so many choices out there, what do you truly recommend I get? I am looking between a DVDO Edge which I hear are good or the so called VP50Pro so with those in mind here is the real decision making question, can either the VP50Pro or DVDO Edge be connected to my HDTV directly? Would I need any DVI to HDMI? VGA connectors?


I am desperately looking for a way to play my ps2 and wii in it's best quality possible! Especially any retros like ps1 title. Thank You,!!


p.s. I hear the XRGB-3 is good but is that specifically for 240p content? or could I se it for superior 480i as well


----------



## Konsolkongen

The EDGE handles 240p VERY poorly, it looks like **** to be honest


















I have tried my share of scalers and deinterlacers and that is without a doubt the worst 240p image I have ever seen. Sure it's only 6ms lag and the EDGE doesn't deinterlace or interpolate the image, but the ringing is SO bad









There is no comparison, if you want the best results for your 240p games get a XRGB-3. You should check out this page for video processors and gaming use:
http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/ 


Here is the EDGE discussion thread on the Shmups forums (gaming usage):
http://shmups.system11.org/viewtopic...35776&start=30 


EDIT: For anything else the EDGE is pretty great though







Deinterlacing 480i looks amazing if you switch off Game Mode (56ms lag though). 480i/p resolutions does have a bit too much ringing in my opinion but really this is negligible, and can only be seen when you are very close to the screen. 720p and 1080p scaling and passthough looks perfect to me









Don't worry about connecting the EDGE directly to your TV set. It will work fine this way. I have my XRGB-3 hooked up the the RGBHV input of the EDGE and it's a very good combo for all possible video game usages (XRGB for 240p, EDGE for everything else). Only problem is the smudged blue and red colors because the EDGE sees the XRGB-3's colorspace as component for some reason, but hopefully they can fix this in a future firmware release










Hope that helps.


----------



## metallicaband

Hi all,


I've been looking for something to hide black bars from certain sources (video games specially) that don't fill my Kuro 9G's screen. So far I'm looking at the Edge (priced around $400) and iScan Duo (around $1000), I've got a few questions and it would be great if someone could help me out, tried looking through this thread but it's overwhelming for a VP newbie like myself.


1- When the Edge's game mode is enabled, what kind of options am I not allowed to use during this low latency mode? i.e can I zoom in the picture and adjust the AR while in game mode?


2- How well can these processors remove the black bars from a blu-ray movie (i.e 2.39:1) and make it fill the screen, should I expect something with visible flaws or does it really do the job well like the source was created in such AR?


3- The DVDO Edge is much more tempting to me because it's less than half the price of the iScan duo and seems to have a lot of it's features, but since I'm a total VP newbie, does the iScan duo have a really good advantage over the Edge so I'd consider it? Specially for my needs which is mostly adjusting the AR via Edge's separate vertical/horizontal zooming feature and maybe enhance the picture a bit to make some older games look less jaggy.


----------



## Davenlr

1: Yes, Zoom works fine.

2: Works fine to fill the screen, although it will screw up the original aspect of the movie.

3: I have the Edge, never looked at the other one, so cannot answer anything about it.


----------



## henryyson

DVD players can be used in conjunction with the DVD authoring software to create DVDs near or equal to commercial quality, and are also widely used for data storage and exchange.


----------



## OmegaKoopa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Konsolkongen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The EDGE handles 240p VERY poorly, it looks like **** to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried my share of scalers and deinterlacers and that is without a doubt the worst 240p image I have ever seen. Sure it's only 6ms lag and the EDGE doesn't deinterlace or interpolate the image, but the ringing is SO bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison, if you want the best results for your 240p games get a XRGB-3. You should check out this page for video processors and gaming use:
> http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/



Will do, I just discovered kumoh's thread, it's awesome










As for the Edge, it's a shame how it processess 240p content, bad ringing is a nono, at this I might consider getting either an HD Pro or the almighty XRGB-3 exclusively for 240p content (PS1 games via PS2)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Konsolkongen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the EDGE discussion thread on the Shmups forums (gaming usage):
> http://shmups.system11.org/viewtopic...35776&start=30





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Konsolkongen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EDIT: For anything else the EDGE is pretty great though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deinterlacing 480i looks amazing if you switch off Game Mode (56ms lag though). 480i/p resolutions does have a bit too much ringing in my opinion but really this is negligible, and can only be seen when you are very close to the screen. 720p and 1080p scaling and passthough looks perfect to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about connecting the EDGE directly to your TV set. It will work fine this way. I have my XRGB-3 hooked up the the RGBHV input of the EDGE and it's a very good combo for all possible video game usages (XRGB for 240p, EDGE for everything else). Only problem is the smudged blue and red colors because the EDGE sees the XRGB-3's colorspace as component for some reason, but hopefully they can fix this in a future firmware release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Wait, let's clear something up, so when the Edge isn't in lantency mode it has a ringing effect? Also how are the 480i/480p jaggies handled?

Also what would 56ms of lag mean for fighting games or timing games? Would it be unplayable? Any possible firmware or device to counteract this? (mainly for 240p/480i content?


Any device combination suggestions would greatly help!!


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> Also what would 56ms of lag mean for fighting games or timing games? Would it be unplayable?



it's not as bad as it sounds, but you have to keep in mind that the delays add up. If your TV set has (just as an example) 2 frames of lag, you end up with 5.5 frames with is pretty bad.


You must also ask yourself how many 480i you're actually still playing. Yes, there are plenty of those on the PS2, but even I admit, that the number of actual 480i games I play has heavily decreased over the past years.


For timing sensitive games you can always puts the Edge into gamemode.


----------



## Konsolkongen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OmegaKoopa* /forum/post/20496154
> 
> 
> Wait, let's clear something up, so when the Edge isn't in lantency mode it has a ringing effect?



No when set to Game Mode the lag is only 6ms and the picture is great for all progressive sources. You do lose the option to change settings like edge enhancements and the like but that's not really something you'd need anyway IMO.

When deinterlacing 480i/576i sources and you set it to Game Mode the lag is still only 6ms which is very impressive, but the image will now be flickering a lot. It's actually quite similar to how the XRGB-3 handles 480i stuff. It doesn't look very nice but it's very fast










If you disable Game Mode the 480i/576i stuff will look very much like your progressive sources as the EDGE deinterlaces very nicely. This does add the before mentioned 56ms lag so I wouldn't use it for fighters or shooters. For most other genres the lag doesn't seem to bother me though, and actually I don't play any fighters or shooters that aren't 240p or 480p/higher










There are also ways to force your console to display 480i games in 480p. Usually with mixed results, sometimes the games crash or won't boot at all, but it's still worth the trouble IMO.


For the PS2 do a google search for "HDTV Player" and "GSM". Those are the two methods I use to force games into 480p. It works fine with about half my games.


----------



## Davenlr

New DVDO problem: How to fix?


Hookup:

Have all my components hooked to DVDO using HDMI.

DVDO hooked to Sharp TV using HDMI for video

DVDO hooked to Denon AVR using optical toslink for audio


Problem: One of my sources (Tivo HD series 3), has started occasionally dropping the audio when I change channels, for use 30 second skip several times in a row.


Current Solution 1: I can switch to PCM output on the Tivo, and regain stereo audio. Switching back to Dolby again cuts off the audio. Rebooting the Tivo restores the dolby audio.


Current Solution 2:I can manually switch inputs on the DVDO to another source, wait for it to lock, then switch it back to the TIVO HD, and the dolby audio is resumed.


Due to solution 2, I have to guess the problem is in the DVDO. How or what would cause it to stop outputting dolby (or passing it through, if that is what it does)? Is there any solution to make it stop cutting off the audio?


I have not noticed this happening on any of the other inputs (TIVO Premier, AZBox FTA satellite receiver, PS3, SageTV media extender).


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davenlr* /forum/post/20501193
> 
> 
> New DVDO problem: How to fix?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Current Solution 2:I can manually switch inputs on the DVDO to another source, wait for it to lock, then switch it back to the TIVO HD, and the dolby audio is resumed.
> 
> 
> Due to solution 2, I have to guess the problem is in the DVDO. How or what would cause it to stop outputting dolby (or passing it through, if that is what it does)? Is there any solution to make it stop cutting off the audio?
> 
> 
> ...



I'd not be so sure it is the Edge that is causing the problem - plenty of people who do not own an Edge have had problems with losing audio on their TivoHDs.


I had a TivoHD and it (upon rare occasion) did similar things. My Tivo Premiere does not do seem to have the problem. When you change sources on the Edge, the Edge forces a re-sync with the Tivo. This re-sync is what fixes the audio. I assumed that the 30 sec skip is somehow causing the TivoHD to lose its HDMI session, but the Tivo is not forcing a re-sync.


As to a fix, I wonder if using a HDMI cable for audio might help? I had the problem occur infrequently enough that I didn't mind using your 'Solution 2'. You might want to check the Tivocommunity.com forums and look for posts/threads about audio drop-outs.


----------



## OmegaKoopa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Konsolkongen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No when set to Game Mode the lag is only 6ms and the picture is great for all progressive sources. You do lose the option to change settings like edge enhancements and the like but that's not really something you'd need anyway IMO.
> 
> When deinterlacing 480i/576i sources and you set it to Game Mode the lag is still only 6ms which is very impressive, but the image will now be flickering a lot. It's actually quite similar to how the XRGB-3 handles 480i stuff. It doesn't look very nice but it's very fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you disable Game Mode the 480i/576i stuff will look very much like your progressive sources as the EDGE deinterlaces very nicely. This does add the before mentioned 56ms lag so I wouldn't use it for fighters or shooters. For most other genres the lag doesn't seem to bother me though, and actually I don't play any fighters or shooters that aren't 240p or 480p/higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also ways to force your console to display 480i games in 480p. Usually with mixed results, sometimes the games crash or won't boot at all, but it's still worth the trouble IMO.
> 
> 
> For the PS2 do a google search for "HDTV Player" and "GSM". Those are the two methods I use to force games into 480p. It works fine with about half my games.



Hmm.. this is quite interesting, but luckily my samsung tv has a built in game mode which what I hear will reduce it to 16ms which I guess isn't so great but it does help especially since I plan to use the Edge specifically for ps2 games with game mode off. I trust the Edge will deliver excellent results for 480i/480p content










Also Ive been reading Fudoh's thread( which is awesome) and I read a review for BC PS3, from what I read, does the ps3 really handle 240p content as good as the XRGB-3? Most of the 240p that I own is for PS1 which I would plan to use an xrgb3 for. What's the difference between them as fas as interpolation goes?


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> I read a review for BC PS3, from what I read, does the ps3 really handle 240p content as good as the XRGB-3?



it's a different approach. 240p PS2 titles aren't handled very well and 240p PS1 titles are software rendered which makes them look like emulated - comparable to the XRGB in B0 (scaling) mode.



> Quote:
> What's the difference between them as fas as interpolation goes?



no interpolation, neither on the PS3 nor on the XRGB-3.


Also the PS3 introduces more lag, while the XRGB and the Edge can handle 240p basically lagfree.


----------



## mishari84

i will get Sony HX929 TV very soon.


my cable channels are very bad. my questions:

- do i need a video processor for this TV?

- will the Sony STRDH820 7.2 A/V have a good video processor? or the DVDO would be better?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84* /forum/post/20511275
> 
> 
> i will get Sony HX929 TV very soon.
> 
> 
> my cable channels are very bad. my questions:
> 
> - do i need a video processor for this TV?



It all depends on the content you desire to watch and if the additional features of an external processor are useful in your situation. In general, while internal HDTV video processing has improved dramatically in the past few years there are many instances where users find external processors desirable.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84* /forum/post/20511275
> 
> 
> - will the Sony STRDH820 7.2 A/V have a good video processor?



Absolutely not.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishari84* /forum/post/20511275
> 
> 
> or the DVDO would be better?



Yes.


----------



## charles123krik

Luckily I have been chosen to be a beta tester! My Samsung BDP1400 smoothly I paid $ 229 to wait with a video performance that rivals the $ 1999 Denon 3800BDCI. Not to mention the improvement comes from my Fios box to my Sony 60XBR2 which is 1080p/60. The Sony is a big TV, but the edge should be improved in all the weaknesses of the whole. My equipment has been calibrated by NCH, so I really do not need all the features Vp50pro $ 3499, I will just need to get for $ 500 at the edge.


----------



## Konsolkongen

Is it normal for the EDGE to make a buzzing sound when it's on? Never noticed it when I got it a month ago, that's why I'm asking.


When in standby it's all quiet.


EDIT: Nevermind I think this is an overheating issue. Seems about right that the buzzing started since I moved the EDGE on top of my receiver. When I lifted it up from the receiver the sound stopped almost immediately.

I unplugged it and found that it was burning hot underneath. It's been on top of the receiver for about 2 weeks so thank god nothings bad happened yet. I now moved it down next to the receiver, which doesn't get very warm on the sides. This should be fine I hope


----------



## mooneydriver

I put my DVDO Edge for sale on eBay. I don't think we're allowed to post eBay links here, but the item number is 290574098787. Just in case if someone's looking for a used Edge in excellent condition.


----------



## newStevea

I finally "pulled the trigger" on the Edge & have had it in my system for a few weeks now. I absolutely love the PQ enhancement gain I'm receiving! As I mentioned back in April I was looking for a way to improve on my Comcast viewing, which was acceptable I suppose through my Tivo Premiere, this is better! I don't view any SD programming (not w/ HD DVD,Bluray & DVHS sources) & I don't use unconditioned power. My cable viewing is now very,& I do mean very, close in to my other sources in terms of PQ. Just thought I chime in on my impressions so far! (So some gaming material is only 240p ? Wow, I would think it would be a tough "chore" for any processor to handle on any screen larger than 17" or 19" to clean up!) As is often mentioned YMMV.


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> So some gaming material is only 240p ? Wow, I would think it would be a tough "chore" for any processor to handle on any screen larger than 17" or 19" to clean up!



actually all gaming material from the "very beginnings" (like Atari in the early 80s) to the late 90s is 240p only. It requires a completely different set of skills from any processor to handle this kind of material. You actually don't want interpolation and "nice" upscaling as you want it on SD movie material, but you want the processor keep the low-res "blockiness" of the picture. That's what pixel art is all about afterall.


----------



## Konsolkongen

I really like the auto wake up function the EDGE has. I do however have a source connected via HDMI that always sends a picture and can't be turned off without me pulling the plug. This forces the EDGE to keep being powered on.


Is it possible to disable the auto wake up for specific inputs? In my case I would like it disabled for HDMI 5.


----------



## Hyrax

Konsol-

I solved this by plugging the EDGE into a switched socket on my surge suppressor. I do have to turn on the EDGE, but it always turns off when I turn off my amplifier.


----------



## Konsolkongen

I was hoping it could be solved by changing a few options. There are several menu items that aren't mentioned in the manual that I have no idea what does. The hotplug option for example.


For the time being I have to either unplug the device or disable the auto wake up function.


----------



## Hyrax

Hotplug causes a new HDMI handshake to occur whenever you change sources.

Using a device like http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER , is a good way of getting rid of 'fantom' electric usage, and makes it so you don't need to unplug devices to turn them off.


----------



## Konsolkongen

Thanks for the explanation










I've been thinking of getting me one of those powersaving outlets anyway


----------



## Konsolkongen

I just powered on my PS3 which made the Edge turn on automatically. This resulted in an all green screen and a high pitch noise. I almost **** myself as I had the volume on the receiver turned up quite a bit.


After switching off the PS3 and and Edge several times I have not been able to recreate this problem again. I hope it's nothing to worry about


----------



## Dakotah

Hey all,

I've had my Edge for almost 2 years now...and just had my first real problem arise. Starting today...Whenever it is shut off, the light indicator goes purple...and then the edge won't power back on. Unplugging it and then plugging it back in brings it back on, and it seems to be working fine. But again, as soon as it's turned off, it locks up again.


Any ideas?


I'm not on the latest firmware, so when I get a chance, I'll do a reset and load the 1.6 firmware. Hopefully that'll do the trick.


Has anyone else had any similar issues?


----------



## Konsolkongen

Sorry to hear you are having problems with your Edge.


Have you tried changing the auto standby and auto wake up settings? If that doesn't work I hope a firmware update will do the trick










As for my own problem mentioned above, with the all green screen and the high noise. It hasn't happened since. I suspect maybe it happened because I switched my receiver to the EDGE's HDMI sound input just as the EDGE registered a signal from my TV or PS3.


I'll ask again if this bug occurs again


----------



## lsarver

Just noticed that the Edge has been relaunched (sort of):

- it's now called the "Edge Green"

- it has been slightly redesigned: no more front HDMI port (tho' part of site still claims 6 HDMI) or universal remote

- it has been repriced: $499


Here: http://www.simplaylabs.com/DVDO/DVDO_EDGE.aspx 


All other documentation/firmware unchanged. Asked via online form whether other hardware has changed. Will post response.


Edit: ABT2015


----------



## lambe

Can a remote (such as a URC or Harmony) be programmed to switch output resolution for 2 different displays (720p/1080p) that are both connected to the Edge via an HDMI splitter? I understand the Duo might be a better option, but the price difference is fairly significant just for a second output.


Thanks,

Eric


----------



## TommyV

I have noticed that since simplaylabs bought ABT, customer service is not what it used to be. I have never been able to get my audio dropouts issue resolved. I have all my sources except my Oppo BDP-80 and Roku connected directly to my pre/pro because of the constant audio dropouts of bitstream DD audio signals routed via HDMI through the Edge and out the HDMI Audio port.


Since most content is 2ch PCM on the Roku and I have to set my Oppo to LPCM (instead of Auto like is preferred) those are the only that work consistently. I even have a digi coax as backup from my Oppo for DD/DTS content.


Sometimes I get other weird bugs and issues with it as well but the audio dropout of bitstream signals is the most consistent. I love the picture quality and all the switch capability but the FW is far from perfect. Somehow I doubt that simplaylabs will be updating the fw ever for this model.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/20630768
> 
> 
> I have never been able to get my audio dropouts issue resolved. I have all my sources except my Oppo BDP-80 and Roku connected directly to my pre/pro because of the constant audio dropouts of bitstream DD audio signals routed via HDMI through the Edge and out the HDMI Audio port.



I bought an Edge way back in September 2008 and returned it for this (and other) reasons. I tried again in April 2010, with similar results. I can't believe this issue is still unresolved. Obviously, it _is_ possible to have ABT2010 video processing without losing Dolby audio (Oppo BDP-83). What's the problem at DVDO? Perhaps they just don't care--or would rather we bought Duos? (But I hear they have audio dropouts, too.


FWIW, the person at Simplay who answered my questions about the Edge Green did say


> Quote:
> For the most part we have incorporate many bug fixes into the 2015 . . . .



Maybe the audio dropouts made the list?


For my main system, I use a Denon DVP-602CI I got on closeout from AVS. I'd really like a properly functioning Edge for elsewhere.


----------



## audiodane

I have a set of wishlist items too-


- that the Edge would go into auto-standby and back out when the downstream display device powers off/on. (I have a Tivo so the Edge stays on regardless of my display.







)


- that the Edge could be designed to support prioritized automatic input switching for digital-audio-only inputs (e.g. from a CD changer)


It would be nice to know if they will at least someday try to incorporate these features, or if they're just "not important enough." I've submitted the request for those two features about three times in the past two years. Obviously neither feature has ever been incorporated.










..dane


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a set of wishlist items too-
> 
> 
> - that the Edge would go into auto-standby and back out when the downstream display device powers off/on. (I have a Tivo so the Edge stays on regardless of my display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> - that the Edge could be designed to support prioritized automatic input switching for digital-audio-only inputs (e.g. from a CD changer)
> 
> 
> It would be nice to know if they will at least someday try to incorporate these features, or if they're just "not important enough." I've submitted the request for those two features about three times in the past two years. Obviously neither feature has ever been incorporated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..dane



What happens when you put the TiVo in standby?


----------



## lambe

I've read in this thread that there's a delay when channel surfing from SD to HD channels. I there a delay when going from 720p to/from 1080i channels? If so, is it annoying? I have this problem with my Onkyo TX-SR876, and was hoping the DVDO would be an improvement. SD channels aren't a concern.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/20638574
> 
> 
> What happens when you put the TiVo in standby?



There's no easy way to put the Tivo in standby mode, I would have to navigate all sorts of menus. But internally the Tivo of course must remain on while it waits for upcoming programs to record.. But why should I have to turn off the Tivo? Regardless of source devices, if both destination devices are off (Display and Audio-only device such as AVR), shouldn't the Edge go into standby mode as well? Apparently I'm the only one with a Tivo that thinks this would be a good feature. No need heating up my AV rack when my TV is off!










Obviously it's not causing problems (except wasted power and unnecessary heat generation), certainly not enough to sell the unit, but would be a great feature add.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lambe* /forum/post/20641056
> 
> 
> I've read in this thread that there's a delay when channel surfing from SD to HD channels. I there a delay when going from 720p to/from 1080i channels? If so, is it annoying? I have this problem with my Onkyo TX-SR876, and was hoping the DVDO would be an improvement. SD channels aren't a concern.



The Edge has a small delay when it is detecting a new input format and switching it's internal processing engines accordingly, yes. Because of that delay, I've actually told both my Tivo and my Oppo BDP80 to always output 1080p. I'm loosing out on the Edge's fancy video processing this way, but to me the delays every time were just frustrating. We have analog cable with our TivoS3 but of course get the OTA feeds in HD. So I have the Tivo setup for 1080p to support the HD feeds. But that means that when switching between 75% of our channels, or recorded SD content, and the Tivo Menu, the format switch occurs- once going TO the tivo menu, and once when going back to an SD cable channel or an SD recorded program.


The delay itself isn't terrible. But in our setup with a Tivo and mostly-SD cable programming, it became a nuance.


At this point my Edge is a fancy, expensive, and hot priority input switcher that can't handle my audio-only CD player source in auto-switch mode. Frustrating. But nothing is "broken" and life has happened this year, so it won't be changing anytime soon.










As they say, however, YMMV.


..dane


----------



## Whatever1

any word on when they are going to update the iSCAN Duo ?

Isn't it older technology ?


Is the CMS part worth while ?


----------



## barend

My Edge shows 1.25 build 0.78g

Do I have the latest firmware?


Found these on the web:

v151-128

v160-136

Can't relate these numbers...


Thanks, Barend


----------



## Hyrax

Quote:

Originally Posted by *audiodane* 
At this point my Edge is a fancy, expensive, and hot priority input switcher that can't handle my audio-only CD player source in auto-switch mode. Frustrating. But nothing is "broken" and life has happened this year, so it won't be changing anytime soon.










As they say, however, YMMV.


..dane
Dane-

I've Tivo and it seems to me that the Edge actually turns off automatically for me if I turn off my projector and my receiver (the red light does turn off). Also, I can play my receiver's FM radio without turning on the projector, so I assume I could listen to CDs as well.

I don't remember if I turn on auto-switching, but I believe it is not on (it never worked for me because I often turn on several sources at once and switch between them) after the last firmware update, so you may find that the Edge does what you want if you change that setting.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barend* /forum/post/20658964
> 
> 
> Do I have the latest firmware?



No.


The current version is 1.6 (i.e. v160-136) and available here .


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluechunks* /forum/post/20659935
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> The current version is 1.6 (i.e. v160-136) and available here .



You have linked to the firmware for the Edge Green, and it's listed as version 1.0. If you click on the tab for the "Edge" the version is listed as 1.6.


Is the firmware for the "green" model the same code as for the "old" model with a different version number?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20660770
> 
> 
> You have linked to the firmware for the Edge Green, and it's listed as version 1.0. If you click on the tab for the "Edge" the version is listed as 1.6.



The link is actually the default link for all of the DVDO firmware downloads, so yes, you do have take the extra step to click on the EDGE tab.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20660770
> 
> 
> Is the firmware for the "green" model the same code as for the "old" model with a different version number?



Considering that the hardware is different and there are separate firmware downloads I would have to assume the answer is no. (Yes, it's always dangerous to assume...)


----------



## barend

Thanks for the insights on the firmware, will try to upgrade tuday.

My Edge has serious problems recognizing the basic output from my Oppo BDP-95 blu ray player (although there IS a picture once a bd has fully loaded).

Only a blue screen is shown.

No 3D is involved though, but I hope my issue will disappear with the 1.6 firmware.


----------



## barend

As mentioned in my other posting, I wanted to upgrade 1.25 to 1.60.

After going through the motions I am getting the message on my computer "USB DEVICE NOT RECOGNIZED- NO DRIVER INSTALLED".

Tried with my Windows 7 netbook and on my Windows 7 PC, same results.

Also tried my friend's XP Machine and his MAC, same error message...

What can this be?

Is there some driver I need to install first? Nothing in the instructions about that...

Strange that v1.25 is not in the upgrade changelist, did they sell me an old beta unit?

Thanks


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/20641580
> 
> 
> ...Regardless of source devices, if both destination devices are off (Display and Audio-only device such as AVR), shouldn't the Edge go into standby mode as well? Apparently I'm the only one with a Tivo that thinks this would be a good feature. No need heating up my AV rack when my TV is off!



I'd like to confirm what I said earlier. I'm not sure what is different between your setup and mine, but I checked and I'm not having either of the two problems you described.


I just picked up my Edge and looked at it closely... it is room temperature and there are no LED lights on. I'd say it definitely turns off a few minutes after I turn off my projector and receiver. It also turns on when I turn on my receiver and will play audio. However, it will turn off a few minutes later if there is no audio or video received from the the source device.


One of the recent FW updates (1.15 if my memory serves me correctly) addressed the situation where the Edge will allow you to play a source with audio but with no video.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/20641580
> 
> 
> There's no easy way to put the Tivo in standby mode, I would have to navigate all sorts of menus. But internally the Tivo of course must remain on while it waits for upcoming programs to record.. But why should I have to turn off the Tivo? Regardless of source devices, if both destination devices are off (Display and Audio-only device such as AVR), shouldn't the Edge go into standby mode as well? Apparently I'm the only one with a Tivo that thinks this would be a good feature. No need heating up my AV rack when my TV is off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's not causing problems (except wasted power and unnecessary heat generation), certainly not enough to sell the unit, but would be a great feature add.



I would like to see an option for the Edge to go into standby mode when the display device is turned off too. You are not alone...


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20663697
> 
> 
> I'd like to confirm what I said earlier. I'm not sure what is different between your setup and mine, but I checked and I'm not having either of the two problems you described.
> 
> 
> I just picked up my Edge and looked at it closely... it is room temperature and there are no LED lights on. I'd say it definitely turns off a few minutes after I turn off my projector and receiver. It also turns on when I turn on my receiver and will play audio. However, it will turn off a few minutes later if there is no audio or video received from the the source device.
> 
> 
> One of the recent FW updates (1.15 if my memory serves me correctly) addressed the situation where the Edge will allow you to play a source with audio but with no video.



Do you have a TiVo or a device that always outputs an HDMI signal?


----------



## barend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barend* /forum/post/20663107
> 
> 
> As mentioned in my other posting, I wanted to upgrade 1.25 to 1.60.
> 
> After going through the motions I am getting the message on my computer "USB DEVICE NOT RECOGNIZED- NO DRIVER INSTALLED".
> 
> Tried with my Windows 7 netbook and on my Windows 7 PC, same results.
> 
> Also tried my friend's XP Machine and his MAC, same error message...
> 
> What can this be?
> 
> Is there some driver I need to install first? Nothing in the instructions about that...
> 
> Strange that v1.25 is not in the upgrade changelist, did they sell me an old beta unit?
> 
> Thanks




No idea at all, folks?


----------



## Tom899




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barend* /forum/post/20672805
> 
> 
> No idea at all, folks?



Hello barend,

I've had my Edge since the beginning. I think I've seen this maybe once but it's been a long time ago. I do remember making sure the rest button is held long enough for the LED to stop flashing, then I look in Windows Explorer and the Edge is recognized as another drive letter with the old firmware visible, then you can delete and copy the new one over. If all else fails with USB devices I usually go into Device Manager and delete the unrecognizable USB device and then start over with the Edge reset button to redetect it. Sorry for this information if you have already tried all this.


----------



## pilot20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20672590
> 
> 
> I would like to see an option for the Edge to go into standby mode when the display device is turned off too. You are not alone...



I have a Tivo and Edge. As a workaround, I set up a macro on my remote so that when I press the "power on" button on the remote, my display, AVR and Edge all turn on. When I hit the "off" button on the remote, all devices turn off.


It works perfectly with my inexpensive programmable remote.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20672593
> 
> 
> Do you have a TiVo or a device that always outputs an HDMI signal?



I've a Tivo. My Edge definitely turns off when I turn off both my projector and my receiver. There is no light on in the front, and it is cool to the touch. I believe the Edge used to turn off when the projector (or display) was turned off, but people asked to be able to play audio sources without turning on a display device, so one of the recent firmware upgrades made it so you have to turn off both your receiver and your display.


----------



## tmu77

Thanks for the firmware update advise, mine was also running 1.25 and going by the file the new one is 2 years newer. Couldn't have been a simpler update.


----------



## audiodane

Catching up ...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyrax* 
Dane-

I've Tivo and it seems to me that the Edge actually turns off automatically for me if I turn off my projector and my receiver (the red light does turn off). Also, I can play my receiver's FM radio without turning on the projector, so I assume I could listen to CDs as well.

I don't remember if I turn on auto-switching, but I believe it is not on (it never worked for me because I often turn on several sources at once and switch between them) after the last firmware update, so you may find that the Edge does what you want if you change that setting.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyrax* 
I'd like to confirm what I said earlier. I'm not sure what is different between your setup and mine, but I checked and I'm not having either of the two problems you described.


I just picked up my Edge and looked at it closely... it is room temperature and there are no LED lights on. I'd say it definitely turns off a few minutes after I turn off my projector and receiver. It also turns on when I turn on my receiver and will play audio. However, it will turn off a few minutes later if there is no audio or video received from the the source device.


One of the recent FW updates (1.15 if my memory serves me correctly) addressed the situation where the Edge will allow you to play a source with audio but with no video.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* 
I would like to see an option for the Edge to go into standby mode when the display device is turned off too. You are not alone...
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyrax* 
I've a Tivo. My Edge definitely turns off when I turn off both my projector and my receiver. There is no light on in the front, and it is cool to the touch. I believe the Edge used to turn off when the projector (or display) was turned off, but people asked to be able to play audio sources without turning on a display device, so one of the recent firmware upgrades made it so you have to turn off both your receiver and your display.
Interesting. I'm running 1.51. I have not upgraded to 1.6 because I didn't see anything _LISTED_ in the changelog that peaked my interest. But if you (Hyrax) claim that it shuts off when both downstream devices are off, then by ALL MEANS I will try this out this weekend!!! When my downstream devices are off, the Edge goes into a blinking blue (cannot establish downstream link) and stays there indefinitely, blazing away with its heat generation until the end of time.


I will most certainly try this and report back.


..dane


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Quote:

Originally Posted by *audiodane* 
Catching up ...










Interesting. I'm running 1.51. I have not upgraded to 1.6 because I didn't see anything _LISTED_ in the changelog that peaked my interest. But if you (Hyrax) claim that it shuts off when both downstream devices are off, then by ALL MEANS I will try this out this weekend!!! When my downstream devices are off, the Edge goes into a blinking blue (cannot establish downstream link) and stays there indefinitely, blazing away with its heat generation until the end of time.


I will most certainly try this and report back.


..dane
I'm looking forward to your findings. I am on the same firmware as you, and I also get the blinking blue light after powering down my display.


----------



## drogulus

I'm interested in using the Edge as an intermediate device between a cable box and my PC monitor. According to what I've read here this will work so long as the correct info is reported by the monitor. I'm referring to this post:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/14400694
> 
> 
> I think what you are missing is that a 1920x1200 (WUXGA) display is designed as a computer monitor. Every computer monitor that I have connected EDGE to has the correct timing descriptors for the preferred output format which EDGE can output when in the 'Auto' Output Format mode.



So, my question is does my Dell 2209WA (1680x1050) have the correct timing descriptors? Dell Support, the natural place to ask, is no help. It's very hard to get them to understand what you're asking, and all departments are the wrong one for such questions.


----------



## tmu77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20700166
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to your findings. I am on the same firmware as you, and I also get the blinking blue light after powering down my display.



Just on this.. I'm sure my system powered down even with the ver old 1.25 firmware. I think first it shows a blue light (not blinking) and then it simply turns off.


----------



## tmu77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20700166
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to your findings. I am on the same firmware as you, and I also get the blinking blue light after powering down my display.



Just on this.. I'm sure my system powered down even with the ver old 1.25 firmware. I think first it shows a blue light (not blinking) and then it simply turns off.


There does appear to be more options now in the menu but otherwise haven't seen a difference on how it behaves.


----------



## Hyrax

tmu77-

They've got a Tivo and are concerned that their Edge doesn't turn off when they power down their display. I just checked it again this evening, and mine definitely does. But I may have misunderstood what my Edge does. I turn off my source (say PS3) and then turn of my projector. The light on the Edge goes red and then a few minutes later it shuts down completely. The same thing happens when I turn off the source, the projector, and then my receiver.


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmu77* /forum/post/20707045
> 
> 
> Just on this.. I'm sure my system powered down even with the ver old 1.25 firmware. I think first it shows a blue light (not blinking) and then it simply turns off.
> 
> 
> There does appear to be more options now in the menu but otherwise haven't seen a difference on how it behaves.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20707907
> 
> 
> tmu77-
> 
> They've got a Tivo and are concerned that their Edge doesn't turn off when they power down their display. I just checked it again this evening, and mine definitely does. But I may have misunderstood what my Edge does. I turn off my source (say PS3) and then turn of my projector. The light on the Edge goes red and then a few minutes later it shuts down completely. The same thing happens when I turn off the source, the projector, and then my receiver.



Hyrax is correct. With a TiVo connected, the Edge will not power down. All I get is a blinking blue light.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20700166
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to your findings. I am on the same firmware as you, and I also get the blinking blue light after powering down my display.



I'm on the latest FW and I get the blinking blue light if the display powers off.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## starschwar

I'm curious about output settings. My 120hz TV is capable of properly displaying 24p content and 60Hz. It can not display PAL/50Hz content.


For 24p blu-rays, I'll be outputting at 1080p/24. For native 60Hz content - Video Games, TV broadcast, etc - I'll have it output at 1080p/60.


What should I do for 24p film-based content on other 60Hz formats, such as DVD, VCD, and VHS? Would outputting at 1080p/24 undo the pulldown effect, or just make things worse? Would this also apply to PAL DVDs of films? And, finally, what of native PAL content (DVDs of TV programs, etc.)?


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> What should I do for 24p film-based content on other 60Hz formats, such as DVD, VCD, and VHS?



If you have a good NTSC source, for example DVDs from 2002/2003 onwards, then the inverse 3:2 pulldown should work very well. On worse sources (VHS, TV with ad breaks, Laserdiscs or early video-sourced DVDs) you should keep the output at 60Hz.



> Quote:
> Would outputting at 1080p/24 undo the pulldown effect, or just make things worse?



It works amazingly well on good sources. You'll get an occasional hickup on bad edits (or DVD layer breaks).



> Quote:
> Would this also apply to PAL DVDs of films? And, finally, what of native PAL content (DVDs of TV programs, etc.)?



If your TV doesn't support 1080p50 for PAL material, you can have the Edge output the material at 60Hz. The Edge still does proper film 2:2 deinterlacing before converting p50 to p60. The result is similar to what a 3:2 pulldown on NTSC material looks like. You cannot output PAL material with 1080p24.


----------



## starschwar

I appreciate the info. Oddly enough, my Edge Green can, in fact, output 24p from a 50Hz source, but it looks unnatural in my tests.


Another issue: the Edge Green doesn't seem to accept 1080p over component from my 360. Can anyone confirm that the unit has issues with this?


----------



## TheGiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starschwar* /forum/post/20732398
> 
> 
> I appreciate the info. Oddly enough, my Edge Green can, in fact, output 24p from a 50Hz source, but it looks unnatural in my tests.
> 
> 
> Another issue: the Edge Green doesn't seem to accept 1080p over component from my 360. Can anyone confirm that the unit has issues with this?



I encountered this situation a while back and asked them about it. This is the answer I received:


EDGE cannot accept 1080p component video input. So restrict the component video signal to less than 1080p.

Try the following setting:

Settings > Advanced Controls > Frame Lock > Unlock



Setting to 1080i worked for me, I only settled for this because I really only use Xbox 360 for HD-DVD playback and it unfortunately doesn't output 24p at all.


Hope this helps.


----------



## starschwar

And yet, their data sheet says otherwise:


Technical Specifications

Nine Video Inputs

• One Composite (NTSC/PAL/SECAM)

• One S-Video (NTSC/PAL/SECAM)

• One Component (YPbPr or RGB/S) processes 480i/p-60, 576i/p-50, 720p-50/60,

1080i-50/60, *1080p-60*

• One Component/RGBHV (YPbPr/RGBS/RGBHV) processes 480i/p60, 576i/p-50,

720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60, *1080p-60*, VGA/SVGA/XGA/[email protected]

• Five HDMI 1.3 processes 480i/p-60, 576 i/p-50, 720p-50/60, 1080i-50/60,

1080p-24/50/60, VGA/SVGA/XGA/[email protected]


Weird.


----------



## master30

Hi,


I need a scaler to stretch my image for my CIH setup.

The edge seems to be a good choice for a good price.


Someone have a tip where to buy a dvd edge for a reasonable price?

And want to ship to the Netherlands


thanx for the help


----------



## Hyrax

Master30-

I'm not so sure the Edge provides an easy method for CIH playback. I've never seen a 'one touch' method of stretching the image. Others can tell me if I'm wrong, but I believe you have to manually zoom to make a 2:35 image fit the screen, and then manually remove the zoom for 16:9 material.


----------



## tvted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20739828
> 
> 
> Master30-
> 
> I'm not so sure the Edge provides an easy method for CIH playback. I've never seen a 'one touch' method of stretching the image. Others can tell me if I'm wrong, but I believe you have to manually zoom to make a 2:35 image fit the screen, and then manually remove the zoom for 16:9 material.



I use an Edge with a Panamorph HE Anamorphic lens. Select 4:3 mode on the remote and its done. Where the Edge falls down is, it will not shrink video which limits its usage for aspect ratios less than 2.35 - Patton for example which is 2.20. The vast majority of Scope encodes on BD are 2.35. For other than these I use an HTPC but rarely need it. For odd ratios a Lumagen is a better choice. If the choice is to leave the lens in place this is also not an issue.


td


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *master30* /forum/post/20739628
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I need a scaler to stretch my image for my CIH setup.
> 
> The edge seems to be a good choice for a good price.
> 
> 
> Someone have a tip where to buy a dvd edge for a reasonable price?
> 
> And want to ship to the Netherlands
> 
> 
> thanx for the help



I bought mine from Amazon USA. Saved a fortune compared to UK prices. Took about a week to arrive.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## Tom Hilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *master30* /forum/post/20739628
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I need a scaler to stretch my image for my CIH setup.
> 
> The edge seems to be a good choice for a good price.
> 
> 
> Someone have a tip where to buy a dvd edge for a reasonable price?
> 
> And want to ship to the Netherlands
> 
> 
> thanx for the help





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/20742100
> 
> 
> I bought mine from Amazon USA. Saved a fortune compared to UK prices. Took about a week to arrive.
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> Keith




Hi master30,


Hi Keith,


I did the same thing a couple of years ago---bought an EDGE from Amazon for the TV set-up in my Living Room. Liked it so much, I later bought a second unit for my HT. With the second one, though, I found a very good deal right here at AVS. Both sellers provide excellent service and pricing.


EDIT: I assume (?) they both still carry the EDGE. Haven't checked in a while.


Happy home theater-ing!



Tom


----------



## master30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Hilton* /forum/post/20742166
> 
> 
> Hi master30,
> 
> 
> Hi Keith,
> 
> 
> I did the same thing a couple of years ago---bought an EDGE from Amazon for the TV set-up in my Living Room. Liked it so much, I later bought a second unit for my HT. With the second one, though, I found a very good deal right here at AVS. Both sellers provide excellent service and pricing.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I assume (?) they both still carry the EDGE. Haven't checked in a while.
> 
> 
> Happy home theater-ing!
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



thanx for the answer,


Edge can do the stretch, vp50pro also


I have to be patient and wait for a good deal. I saw edges sold around $250, vp50pro $300


So if someone want to sell me an edge or vp50pro and ship to The Netherlands, contact me!


----------



## TommyV

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TommyV* 
I have noticed that since simplaylabs bought ABT, customer service is not what it used to be. I have never been able to get my audio dropouts issue resolved. I have all my sources except my Oppo BDP-80 and Roku connected directly to my pre/pro because of the constant audio dropouts of bitstream DD audio signals routed via HDMI through the Edge and out the HDMI Audio port.


Since most content is 2ch PCM on the Roku and I have to set my Oppo to LPCM (instead of Auto like is preferred) those are the only that work consistently. I even have a digi coax as backup from my Oppo for DD/DTS content.


Sometimes I get other weird bugs and issues with it as well but the audio dropout of bitstream signals is the most consistent. I love the picture quality and all the switch capability but the FW is far from perfect. Somehow I doubt that simplaylabs will be updating the fw ever for this model.
I got a short response from Ken Nguyen.

*"Simplay Labs will continue to support DVDO products.


I believe we have resolved most of the audio issues. Units that still have audio issues are usually due to a hardware fault in that specific unit or the unit need some minor adjustment of the timing.


Can you describe the audio issues you are having and other problems that you are seeing?*


I sent back a response. I will see if they stand behind the product.


Has anyone got the new Edge Green and still have audio dropouts?


I will keep you all updated on what they say.


----------



## Kilgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/20764469
> 
> 
> I got a short response from Ken Nguyen.
> 
> *"Simplay Labs will continue to support DVDO products.
> 
> 
> I believe we have resolved most of the audio issues. Units that still have audio issues are usually due to a hardware fault in that specific unit or the unit need some minor adjustment of the timing.
> 
> 
> Can you describe the audio issues you are having and other problems that you are seeing?*
> 
> 
> I sent back a response. I will see if they stand behind the product.
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the new Edge Green and still have audio dropouts?
> 
> 
> I will keep you all updated on what they say.



I sent my Duo in for repair before they moved to their new Simplay offices (was getting audio dropouts on TrueHD blu-rays. Ken has been great. He thinks they've fixed my problem and they should be sending my Duo back tomorrow.


So, I wouldn't worry about DVDO product support. They've been terrific to me.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/20764469
> 
> 
> I got a short response from Ken Nguyen.
> 
> *"Simplay Labs will continue to support DVDO products.
> 
> 
> I believe we have resolved most of the audio issues. Units that still have audio issues are usually due to a hardware fault in that specific unit or the unit need some minor adjustment of the timing.
> 
> 
> Can you describe the audio issues you are having and other problems that you are seeing?*
> 
> 
> I sent back a response. I will see if they stand behind the product.
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the new Edge Green and still have audio dropouts?
> 
> 
> I will keep you all updated on what they say.



I recently bought one of the last of the pre-Green Edges. So far, I have had no problems. In particular, no audio dropouts. (Knock wood!) It came with f/w 1.60 installed. I bought Edges in 2008 and 2010 and returned both, due to the audio (and other) problems.


Have you tried f/w 1.60? I bought again, after someone posted that it finally solved the Dolby dropouts.


Hope you get it resolved, one way or another.


----------



## aaronwt

Is the EDGE forum still around since the ownership change? Does anyone have a link to it?


----------



## Carlp336

 http://www.simplaylabs.com 

http://www.amazon.com


----------



## barend

My Edge has 1.25, and having problems with my blu ray player.

So I tried to upgrade the firmware.


Using usb cable, pressing the button until green LED stops blinking.

After 1 minute PC shows "Installing device".

After another 2 minutes "Installing failed, software not found".


Tried a different cable and two more computers, a W7 laptop and a MAC.

Problem persists.


I was told by a German forum member the bootloadersoftware may be damaged, and I need to install a new bootloader first.


Can anyone help me getting it (no reaction from Simplaylabs)?

Other hints also welcome.


Thanks!

Barend (NL)


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/20797477
> 
> 
> Is the EDGE forum still around since the ownership change? Does anyone have a link to it?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carlp336* /forum/post/20797650
> 
> http://www.simplaylabs.com
> 
> http://www.amazon.com



What kind of answer is that?


@Aaron: I think this is it now.


----------



## sirhc55

Has anyone tried the new 1.62 firmware?


----------



## DCIFRTHS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirhc55* /forum/post/20812216
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the new 1.62 firmware?



I didn't know it was available. Will go check the release notes now... Also have to check if it's available for the "original" version of the Edge.


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20812401
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was available. Will go check the release notes now... Also have to check if it's available for the "original" version of the Edge.



Yep - it sure is for the original and I have already downloaded it. Will install tomorrow


----------



## sirhc55

Firmware v1.62

Release date: Augest 1, 2011


What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.62 compared to v1.5.1?


Added manual control for 3D Pass Through.

Some sources do not provide the correct information for EDGE to perform automatic 3D Pass Through. In this case, 3D Pass Through can be manually selected. The control is available in Settings > Advanced Controls > 3D Pass Through. By default, 3D Pass Through is set to Auto. When EDGE is in 3D Pass Through mode, the LED light is green

Improved 3D display compatibility.

Improved audio switching performance for some displays that do not turn off the Hot-Plug signal.


----------



## Blacklac

does this update change settings to default?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/20820681
> 
> 
> does this update change settings to default?



No.


----------



## shingdaz

* Just wondering, DVDO has a new Edge model out called Edge Green> is the only difference it power consumption?


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shingdaz* /forum/post/20821986
> 
> 
> * Just wondering, DVDO has a new Edge model out called Edge Green> is the only difference it power consumption?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=6585


----------



## Blacklac

Wow, I havent had a single audio dropout since upgrading yesterday. Unreal it took this long. And a new company...


----------



## Hyrax

Funny calling it the Edge Green, but never mentioning why it is "green". Is the shipping box now 1/2 the size and made from recycled paper ... or does it actually use less power?


----------



## sirhc55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20823897
> 
> 
> Funny calling it the Edge Green, but never mentioning why it is "green". Is the shipping box now 1/2 the size and made from recycled paper ... or does it actually use less power?



Maybe, just maybe, they have painted it green . . . . .


----------



## Carlp336




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/20804372
> 
> 
> What kind of answer is that?
> 
> 
> @Aaron: I think this is it now.



me being dyslexic i didnt see the word "forum" in his post.


----------



## audiodane

Catching up AGAIN...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/20699642
> 
> 
> Interesting. I'm running 1.51. I have not upgraded to 1.6 because I didn't see anything _LISTED_ in the changelog that peaked my interest. But if you (Hyrax) claim that it shuts off when both downstream devices are off, then by ALL MEANS I will try this out this weekend!!! When my downstream devices are off, the Edge goes into a blinking blue (cannot establish downstream link) and stays there indefinitely, blazing away with its heat generation until the end of time.
> 
> 
> I will most certainly try this and report back.
> 
> 
> ..dane





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/20707907
> 
> 
> They've got a Tivo and are concerned that their Edge doesn't turn off when they power down their display. I just checked it again this evening, and mine definitely does. But I may have misunderstood what my Edge does. I turn off my source (say PS3) and then turn of my projector. The light on the Edge goes red and then a few minutes later it shuts down completely. The same thing happens when I turn off the source, the projector, and then my receiver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DCIFRTHS* /forum/post/20707964
> 
> 
> Hyrax is correct. With a TiVo connected, the Edge will not power down. All I get is a blinking blue light.



Looks like everyone else has already properly corrected the misunderstanding- but just in case there are still those confused.. When all input sources turn off, the Edge will go into standby mode (if auto standby is enabled). When a single source (like a Tivo) is left on all the time (a Tivo can't record upcoming shows if it's off!), the Edge will remain in full-power ON mode all the time, wasting energy and putting out quite a bit of heat, even if the far-end devices (TV, Projector, AVR, etc) are all turned OFF.


I have confirmed with 1.61 that this still occurs. I see now that there is apparently 1.62 available. I have not tried that, though their changelog does not indicate anything relating to power moding has changed.


I enjoy my Edge but if it could go into standby when all downstream devices are off, I would be much happier.


..dane


----------



## SeanAmI122886

I am looking to get a DVDO Edge. Is there any difference between the Edge and the Green besides the loss of the HDMI port on the front? As far image quality? I have had trouble finding an answer.


Thanks


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SeanAmI122886* /forum/post/20833085
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a DVDO Edge. Is there any difference between the Edge and the Green besides the loss of the HDMI port on the front? As far image quality? I have had trouble finding an answer.
> 
> 
> Thanks



As far as anyone knows they are identical inside.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## a2k2000

Can anyone kindly guide me from whom I can purchase the edge green at a discounted price?


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a2k2000* /forum/post/20833240
> 
> 
> Can anyone kindly guide me from whom I can purchase the edge green at a discounted price?


 www.google.com??










Amazon have them for $499. They also have a used Edge at $380, described as 'like new'. I'd probably go for that one myself.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/20832877
> 
> 
> Catching up AGAIN...
> 
> ... When a single source (like a Tivo) is left on all the time (a Tivo can't record upcoming shows if it's off!), the Edge will remain in full-power ON mode all the time, wasting energy and putting out quite a bit of heat, even if the far-end devices (TV, Projector, AVR, etc) are all turned OFF.
> 
> 
> I have confirmed with 1.61 that this still occurs. I see now that there is apparently 1.62 available. I have not tried that, though their changelog does not indicate anything relating to power moding has changed.
> 
> 
> I enjoy my Edge but if it could go into standby when all downstream devices are off, I would be much happier.
> 
> 
> ..dane



Dane-

I believe that the reason my Edge turns off and yours will not is because you've got automatic source switching turned on. My Edge turns off when I turn off my projector as long as my input source is not my Tivo.


It actually makes a bit of sense that the Edge remains turned on when there is an active source. It allows you to listen to music with your TV/projector turned off.


All you need to do if you wish to save electricity is to turn off automatic input switching. The price you pay is that you'll need to manually switch sources. Your choice is to save a bit of money or go through the minor effort of telling the Edge to change sources.


----------



## audiodane

Ahhh, interesting. Yes, I do have auto switching turned on. We have a lot of people traverse through our house that use our family room, and I don't like making input switching a nuisance, so the auto switching works great. If I had a Harmony, problem solved. Alas I haven't bitten that bullet yet.


As for auto standby- the features makes just as much sense when all _downstream_ devices are off as when all _upstream_ devices are off. If all your sources are off, that's a natural case. But if all your downstream devices are off too (TV, AVR, Projector, etc), that makes just as much sense. But they didn't build in that support. at least not yet. I'm still holding out hope that they will.


..dane


----------



## Hyrax

Dane-

I suspect that there is a hardware limitation that prevents it from detecting if all of your downstream components are turned off.


----------



## audiodane

And if they came back and told me they couldn't for that reason, I'd have a lot easier time letting it go. I get zero feedback on my feature requests though.










But you may be right- and maybe it's finally time to get a Harmony remote. Or maybe some device that turns the Edge on and off based on the amount of current draw the TV takes..










..dane


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/20832877
> 
> 
> . . . I enjoy my Edge but if it could go into standby when all downstream devices are off, I would be much happier.
> 
> 
> ..dane



You could put an inexpensive HDMI switch (Monoprice) between the TiVo and the Edge, then switch away from the TiVo at shutdown.


Or simpler yet: use the universal remote to "manually" power on/off the Edge. (That is, bypass the autoswitch.) A Harmony does this handily.



> Quote:
> . . . If I had a Harmony, problem solved. . . .



You took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## audiodane

Yea.. Lots of ways to throw money at the problem. But I'm trying to avoid the "more money" approach for now.


----------



## a2k2000

Keith 500 is the retail price of the new edge green.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a2k2000* /forum/post/20842924
> 
> 
> Keith 500 is the retail price of the new edge green.



Ah, sorry - that's why Amazon are selling them for that then







I have the earlier, pre-green version and that was about $425 from Amazon US. I guess nobody is selling them any cheaper than the retail price right now. B&H are selling them for $499. Buy.com for the same. There's an open box one for $399 here: http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/sear...o+edge&x=0&y=0 


Personally, if it's still available, I'd go with the used 'like new' one at Amazon.


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## bobcat1980

Does anyone know what is the level of support for 3D?


I understand that the Edge will pass-through 3D content, is this true also for 1080i SBS 3D?


I have an NTSC TV and I want to be able to consume 3D PAL material..... will the Edge do the conversion?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hyrax* 
Dane-

I believe that the reason my Edge turns off and yours will not is because you've got automatic source switching turned on. My Edge turns off when I turn off my projector as long as my input source is not my Tivo.


It actually makes a bit of sense that the Edge remains turned on when there is an active source. It allows you to listen to music with your TV/projector turned off.


All you need to do if you wish to save electricity is to turn off automatic input switching. The price you pay is that you'll need to manually switch sources. Your choice is to save a bit of money or go through the minor effort of telling the Edge to change sources.
I have auto switching turned off, or at least I believe that I do, and I still am not able to reproduce the behavior you are seeing - my EDGE will NOT power down when a TiVo is connected, and I turn off my display.


If I change to an unused EDGE input before turning off my display, I get a blinking red LED when I turn off my display.


Would you tell me how you are disabling Auto Input Switching? Also, just for clarification purposes, when you state that the EDGE goes into Standby mode, what color is the LED on the EDGE?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *audiodane* 
Ahhh, interesting. Yes, I do have auto switching turned on. ...


..dane
I don't have it turned on, and I can't get the EDGE to power down automatically.


----------



## Hyrax

The LED turns off after about 30 seconds unless I've got the Tivo as the active input. So, for example, I turn off my PS3, then I turn off my projector and a few seconds later the LED on the Edge turns off. In fact if I simply turn off the PS3 the Edge shuts down a few minutes later.


As to turning off auto-switching... I never turned it on. My Edge does not change input automatically. I assumed it was something others were turning on.


Lol, I wonder if my Edge is broken. If so, I like what it does.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobcat1980* /forum/post/20845312
> 
> 
> I have an NTSC TV and I want to be able to consume 3D PAL material..... will the Edge do the conversion?



Nope. The 3D capability is literally a pass-through function as the Edge will not do any processing of the signal.


----------



## Hyrax

I notice that my Tivo is at the absolute bottom of my input priority list (even after all of the unused analog inputs ). I wonder if that is why it the Edge shuts down for me.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/20841504
> 
> 
> Yea.. Lots of ways to throw money at the problem. But I'm trying to avoid the "more money" approach for now.



Understood. Cheap is good . . . as long as it works. Good luck.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701* /forum/post/20843035
> 
> 
> B&H are selling them for $499. Buy.com for the same. There's an open box one for $399 here: http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/sear...o+edge&x=0&y=0 . . . .
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> Keith




I wonder if that could be the one I returned in April 2010? It had all the old familiar problems--but that was before f/w 1.6x. (NB: no returns.)


----------



## bobcat1980

I see, I thought that when it is SBS 3D it would treat it like regular interlaced 1080i

are you sure it wont work? I would like to buy the edge but it wont work at all with

3D then I have to find an alternative.... any ideas?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobcat1980* /forum/post/20849112
> 
> 
> I see, I thought that when it is SBS 3D it would treat it like regular interlaced 1080i are you sure it wont work? I would like to buy the edge but it wont work at all with 3D then I have to find an alternative.... any ideas?



Hmm...your comment about 1080i intrigued me because after I re-read your question I realized all the 3D stuff I've tried has been 1080p. My bad.


SO....I downloaded a short native 1080i SBS file and the Edge seemed to play quite nicely with it because as you suggested it is just 1080i. I was unable to try the PAL conversion since the source was NTSC but the fact is the Edge was treating it just like any other 1080i source which makes me assume (always bad, I know) that it would do the PAL conversion just fine.


So I'd say give it a shot, but perhaps use a vendor with a generous return policy just in case?


----------



## bobcat1980

Well that is always true , but I plan to buy one from eBay, so no return option....I really want the Edge as all other alternatives are either too pricey (Lumagen) or probably not up to par (Atlona).


Isn't the Edge indicating when it is in pass-through mode, couldn't this indicate if it actually processes the SBS content?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobcat1980* /forum/post/20851994
> 
> 
> Isn't the Edge indicating when it is in pass-through mode, couldn't this indicate if it actually processes the SBS content?



The Edge was absolutely processing the NTSC SBS content I tested as all the menus were available and adjustable. The Edge just treats it like any other 1080i signal which is not surprising since the TV does the "conversion" of SBS to 3D.


There was one minor gotcha, however, as I had to force the TV out of SBS processing since the Edge overlay setup menus are not native SBS. This seems like a minor issue as it it would only come into play one time during setup. YMMV.


----------



## bobcat1980

Great! I'll get the Edge then.....


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobcat1980* /forum/post/20854053
> 
> 
> Great! I'll get the Edge then.....



Also, you should be able to re-eBay it for the same price if you decide not to keep it. If you're buying at a reasonable price to begin with, that is. You can check previous sales for that. You'll be out shipping charges, but that's not too bad in the scheme of things.


good luck!

..dane


----------



## William Moore

Has anyone tried the DVDO Edge Green? How would it perform in scaling analog laserdisc to an HDMI resolution? The price of this unit seems right, anyway. Is this VP fairly new? Thanks!


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Moore* /forum/post/20856104
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the DVDO Edge Green? How would it perform in scaling analog laserdisc to an HDMI resolution? The price of this unit seems right, anyway. Is this VP fairly new? Thanks!



As far as anyone seems to know, the Green is the same, performance-wise, to the original Edge units used by most of the guys in this thread. A search for Laserdisc should help you...


Kind Regards,


Keith


----------



## Hyrax

William -

I've got an original Edge, but no laserdiscs. I do, however, have a few SD digital recordings on D-VHS tape that are probably very much the same quality as laserdisc recordings. They look about as good as a medium-high quality DVD. I'm not sure how much improvement the Edge provides in PQ as compared to plugging the source directly into the projector.


People say that the Lumagen products do a better job of scaling DVDs to 1080 resolutions, but those people are purists willing to pay whatever it takes for the best possible equipment. I see nothing wrong in my Edge's scaling ability, but I have a small-ish screen (96").


One nice aspect of the original Edge is that it still has a S-Video input (I assume the Edge Green does as well). This connector seems to be disappearing from a lot of equipment these days, so using an Edge might be one method of prolonging the life of your laserdiscs.


----------



## William Moore

Guys: Thanks for the help so far. Here's the deal: I own a Pioneer KRP600M 60" plasma, of which the two HDMI inputs have been ISF calibrated. Since LD is an analog video source, I don't think the settings which were applied by the calibrator to HDMI DIGITAL would work for the ANALOG composite video input, since this set has no S-Video. It just seems to me that the pic adjustments wouldn't be the same. With the DVDO Edge Green, I would hope to connect my LD player to the Green's composite video input, let the scaler do its work and then what would be output would be an HDMI connection from the Edge Green/ LD player to the TV, which then might qualify for me to copy the settings from one of the HDMI inputs and get a better picture from my LD player. Does this make sense and/or is it doable? Thanks again!


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Moore* /forum/post/20859985
> 
> 
> Guys: Thanks for the help so far. Here's the deal: I own a Pioneer KRP600M 60" plasma, of which the two HDMI inputs have been ISF calibrated. Since LD is an analog video source, I don't think the settings which were applied by the calibrator to HDMI DIGITAL would work for the ANALOG composite video input, since this set has no S-Video. It just seems to me that the pic adjustments wouldn't be the same. With the DVDO Edge Green, I would hope to connect my LD player to the Green's composite video input, let the scaler do its work and then what would be output would be an HDMI connection from the Edge Green/ LD player to the TV, which then might qualify for me to copy the settings from one of the HDMI inputs and get a better picture from my LD player. Does this make sense and/or is it doable? Thanks again!



well that's the gist of it, yes. As to what adjustments need to be made in the LD player and/or the Edge are unknown, of course. Your inputs are calibrated as for when coming from a digital source against the HDMI video standard. However as mentioned the LD player is an analog output, so somewhere that signal would need to be adjusted to become "properly calibrated" as well, if that was your end-goal. Is there a LD calibration disc available somewhere that you could use? Given that your TV is already calibrated for its HDMI input, I think the job of adjusting the LD/Edge would be more easily done.


my two cents,

..dane


----------



## William Moore

I have an LD version (the original before DVD) of Joe Kane's "Video Essentials", but the video adjustments are pretty basic, such as Color, Tint, Contrast, Picture, etc. No HDMI detailed calibrations such as is done w/equipment. And, BTW there are no picture adjustments in the LD player. (What you see is what you get) Are you saying to adjust the LD player using the test disc PRIOR to connecting it to the DVDO? Wouldn't it be better to make some adjustments AFTER the player was hooked up to the DVDO and the DVDO to the TV? Thanks.


----------



## billmcf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Moore* /forum/post/20863767
> 
> 
> I have an LD version (the original before DVD) of Joe Kane's "Video Essentials", ... Are you saying to adjust the LD player using the test disc PRIOR to connecting it to the DVDO?



You can use the Edge to calibrate the LD player. (The Edge has separate picture adjustments for each input.) First, adjust the display using the Edge's built-in test signals. Next, play the Video Essentials LD through the Edge, and use the Edge's picture adjustments to calibrate the LD player.


----------



## William Moore

OK, I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## Gary Gleave

I skipped though a number of the pages in this thread, and couldn't find my answer. I purchased this processor this evening, and have 3 HDMI inputs with optical output. I'm not getting any sound. on the ps3 it looks like the pre amp wants to sync, but doesn't. The other input show no audio on my Lexicon MC-1.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## rlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Gleave* /forum/post/20891924
> 
> 
> I skipped though a number of the pages in this thread, and couldn't find my answer. I purchased this processor this evening, and have 3 HDMI inputs with optical output. I'm not getting any sound. on the ps3 it looks like the pre amp wants to sync, but doesn't. The other input show no audio on my Lexicon MC-1.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks



Please excuse if I'm being overly simplistic; but have you re-checked setup for your Edge audio output selection and the input selection on the Lexicon?

Plus, you probably had the PS3 outputting via optical; did you change the setup to output audio via HDMI?


----------



## Gary Gleave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlb* /forum/post/20892537
> 
> 
> Please excuse if I'm being overly simplistic; but have you re-checked setup for your Edge audio output selection and the input selection on the Lexicon?
> 
> Plus, you probably had the PS3 outputting via optical; did you change the setup to output audio via HDMI?



The Edge and Lexicon, yes I did.

The Ps3, I think you got it, thanks.

I will check tonight.


----------



## William Moore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billmcf* /forum/post/20867238
> 
> 
> You can use the Edge to calibrate the LD player. (The Edge has separate picture adjustments for each input.) First, adjust the display using the Edge's built-in test signals. Next, play the Video Essentials LD through the Edge, and use the Edge's picture adjustments to calibrate the LD player.



I'm going to try the Edge Green but I have limited space in my rack for yet another piece of equipment. About the only place I could place it is ON TOP of my Pioneer LD player and then there would be only about 1/2 inch of space above the Edge for ventilation. Would this be a problem? BTW, my equipment is in a Sanus rack which is open on all sides, so there is plenty of open space as long as the Edge Green doesn't produce a lot of heat. And finally, would it be best to use Composite or S-Video going from the player to the Edge. Thanks!


----------



## bj_nc

I have the original Edge, and it does produce some heat, but not a lot. I suspect you would be fine putting it on top of a laserdisc player, since those don't vent on top and don't generate a lot of heat.


As far as the connection goes, laserdisc is a native composite format, so if the Edge has a better comb filter than your Pioneer LD, use composite. Since you have the laserdisc VE, it should be easy to compare each with the Snell & Wilcox and other patterns.


$0.02


-Brian


----------



## Hamburglar

I have had my DVDO Edge for quite a while, and have been dealing with a weird problem for about 2 weeks. It will display nothing on any HDMI inputs. The HDMI output is just fine, as anything hooked up to component, s-video, etc. works just fine. But anything using HDMI does not work. This includes my cable box, my PS3, my HTPC and my 360.


I tried a few different firmwares. I also tried every HDMI input as well as different HDMI cables. The company that took over Anchor Bay is laughable as I got an answering machine when I called them, and no one called back. Also the 90 day warranty is laughable too. Can anyone recommend something I can try before I ditch this thing?


----------



## mjg100

From now until September 30th, DVDO promo. Contact your AVS sales person for details.


----------



## Extreman

I recently downloaded the last firmware version and connected my HTPC (ASRock 3D Vision 156B) to my Edge, connected to my Panny TX-65VT30.

Result:

Left side shutter-glass on my 3D glasses is shut permanently.

When I connect my HTPC directly to my TV everything works.

Edge VP is transparent for my cable decoder (STB works well on 3D channels with 1080P, 60Hz). Either my HTPC cannot cope with an in-line HDMI repeater or the Edge is not capable of handling 24fps at 1080P. Hot-plug (EDID) is on and 3D Pass Through is forced ON manually.


Any ideas out there?


----------



## TommyV

I cannot get any response, email or phone regarding my audio issues with my DVDO Edge. I would not spend another dime on any of their products. Customer support is ZERO!


----------



## Extreman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/20959714
> 
> 
> I cannot get any response, email or phone regarding my audio issues with my DVDO Edge. I would not spend another dime on any of their products. Customer support is ZERO!



In the past (before the Simplay takeover of Anchorbay) I have been very happy with their response and willingness to resolve bugs and issues.


----------



## mjg100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/20959714
> 
> 
> I cannot get any response, email or phone regarding my audio issues with my DVDO Edge. I would not spend another dime on any of their products. Customer support is ZERO!



Send me your contact information and I will see what I can do.


----------



## lsarver

I just spoke to Mike at AVS. These prices are well below Amazon's current prices, for both the Duo and the Edge Green. They are putting together something like a powerbuy, which should ship on the 26th or 27th. Give him a call.


----------



## Hamburglar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Extreman* /forum/post/20959876
> 
> 
> In the past (before the Simplay takeover of Anchorbay) I have been very happy with their response and willingness to resolve bugs and issues.



So was I. Now they are a total joke. I get some dude's voicemail who never returns my call. Pathetic.


I'll be replacing my broken DVDO Edge with an XRGB Mini Frame Meister when it comes out. I'm done with DVDO Edge for good.


----------



## walt73

After 18 months + of hesitation and yearning I finally got an Edge yesterday. It's the new "Green" model. I'm using it with a cable DVR, a PS3 and a 50" 1080p LG plasma (PK550).


So far the Edge is working great. Awesome 1080i60 to 1080p24 conversion and v good zoom function -- visibly better scaling than the crude zoom built into my TV. PQ overall improved esp. for CATV. Movies on cable now seem to have more detail and more depth somehow. The mosquito NR reduction is impressive. Even set to High it leaves the film grain intact.


Other rmks: No HDMI audio dropouts so far. The unit runs surprisingly cool.


A big thanks to contributors to this thread for steering me toward this gizmo!


----------



## William Moore

Walt, I'm encouraged by your mini-review of the Edge Green. I'm thinking of getting one to use with my LD player to make them look better. Any comment? Thanks!


----------



## walt73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Moore* /forum/post/20976352
> 
> 
> Walt, I'm encouraged by your mini-review of the Edge Green. I'm thinking of getting one to use with my LD player to make them look better. Any comment? Thanks!



I don't have LaserDisc so I can't comment specifically on that. Last night I did try one standard-def source, a DVD (Howard Hawks' 1933 Scarface movie) via PS3. I turned off all scaling on PS3 and let the Edge do most of the work.


I sat through the whole thing (actually the first DVD movie I've watched in over 3 yrs) and my feeling was that though it was great to see the movie converted to a smooth 24fps, there was so much digital noise that the look of the film suffered despite everything the Edge could do.


I also looked at some standard-def channels on digital cable; those were mostly write-offs due to massive video compression. (Not the Edge's fault.)


With LD I imagine there are different PQ issues (since it's an analogue format there won't be the same artifacts you get on DVD/digital cable) ... In theory the Edge should be able to take the analogue 480i out of a LD player and go from there, processing and outputting via HDMI just like anything else. Anyway, my limited experience is that the Edge does improve standard-def content up to a point but not so much so that it can substitute for high-def sources.


----------



## HDgaming42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Moore* /forum/post/20976352
> 
> 
> Walt, I'm encouraged by your mini-review of the Edge Green. I'm thinking of getting one to use with my LD player to make them look better. Any comment? Thanks!



You might be better served by a better comb filter (I've never been big on the one in the EDGE). Try the RCA DRC8335 DVD Recorder & VCR Combo With Built-In Tuner .


Some members have been able to get some stunning results out of it.


----------



## William Moore

Apparently this unit is discontinued, but there are used or refurbished models available on amazon's site; but wouldn't I have to make DVD copies to use the comb filter or could I just pass the signal thru it, assuming it would have an HDMI out?


----------



## Fudoh

It doesn't have HDMI and you wouldn't want to use it if it had. Most often the lowest available resolution from HDMI outputs is 480p. But since you only want to the use the machine's comb filter and not it's (bad) deinterlacer, you would input composite and output through S-Video or component in 480i. And btw: those RCA DVD/VHS combos are often available on ebay for VERY little money.


----------



## mjg100

A few people have complained about getting a response from DVDO for problems/questions regarding DVDO products. Today I had a phone conversation with Todd Beetcher of DVDO with regards to this. With Todd's permission, I am going to post the email he sent me after our conversation.

"Thank you for your call regarding the DVDO service issues. We apologize to your forum members and our customers. They are right that it has suffered during the purchase of Anchor Bay and transition to Silicon Image (Simplay). Although, there is no excuse for customers to have such a frustrating experience, hopefully the explanation that with a new team joining over the last quarter there should be improvements to our communication.


CEDIA 2011 was our first chance to meet face to face with customers and we are responding by publishing a dedicated number (1-888-651-1765) that is answered (& monitored) daily. In addition, an email of [email protected] will be forwarded to our team members which will increase the response time. For the time being these two are the primary contact methods. Later we will launch other support methods.


The DVDO products are fantastic and provided the unparalleled High Definition Management (HDM). With the ultimate in flexibility & control of the entertainment stack and how it connects with the HD TV, the Edge and Duo are a benefit to ANYONE that has entertainment sources serving a high-definition TV. Everyone knows them for their up-scaling capabilities, but they are rich in other control features. For example, the user-prioritized source switching is really cool as it recognizes when you turn on a new source and automatically switches the TV display to that source. Yes, TV’s have up-scalars built in, but recently some of been leaving off the legacy low-def inputs such as component and composite. With the Edge you are able to still leverage your entertainment investment such as the DVD library on the new TV. There are NO other products that allow you to derive so much out of the long-term home theater investments.


DVDO wants everyone to learn about the many features of their products and also about our upcoming new products such as an HD wireless solution…. (shhh)


Again, we are sorry for any headaches that may have come from the rocky transition. Please use:

1-888-651-1765
[email protected] 


Regards,

Todd Beetcher

DVDO Business Development"


----------



## Extreman

The following could be read from the Edge manual:


What does the color of the Status LED on EDGE Green mean?

EDGE power LED color table:

LED Description

Off Standby Mode

Red No Signal Received

Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue EDGE is processing the input


....and then it states:

Firmware v1.62

Release date: Augest 1, 2011


What's new in EDGE Firmware v1.62 compared to v1.5.1?

Added manual control for 3D Pass Through.

Some sources do not provide the correct information for EDGE to perform automatic 3D Pass Through. In this case, 3D Pass Through can be manually selected. The control is available in Settings > Advanced Controls > 3D Pass Through. By default, 3D Pass Through is set to Auto. When EDGE is in 3D Pass Through mode, the LED light is *green*

Improved 3D display compatibility.

Improved audio switching performance for some displays that do not turn off the Hot-Plug signal.


- I believe the correct statement should be:

'When EDGE is in 3D Pass Through mode, the LED light is *yellow*'


I have tried in both 50, 60 and 24Hz and the LED is YELLOW!

It also states in the Edge info window that it receives a 3D signal.

Green would also seem strange since this means Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received when the Info screen confirms 3D throughput.


Just a misspell or bad quality control?

Quite confusing.....


----------



## Blacklac

anyone have any suggestions for all input showing a scrambled green screen of snow? I have unplugged and let it set for a couple hours and also did the reset from the small button in the back, but it made no change. It used to only do this every once in a while and a simple power cycle would be the remedy, but now it wont go away and its on all inputs.


I obviously cant call DVDO at this moment, but I wondered if anyone had any suggestions. I think Im pretty screwed unless this is a normal problem that DVDO is aware of and silently fixing no matter warranty, but I highly doubt that is the case. Ive had my unit for atleast 3 years, I believe. Between the audio drop outs and this, I really need some parts replaced it seems. I guess Ill pray they wont cost more than what I could get a new VP for.


----------



## Hamburglar

Want to just chime in and say it seems that SimplayLabs is doing the right thing and is going to repair my broken DVDO Edge, so I rescind my previous upset comments about them. Will post back on how everything goes!


----------



## TommyV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamburglar* /forum/post/21030352
> 
> 
> Want to just chime in and say it seems that SimplayLabs is doing the right thing and is going to repair my broken DVDO Edge, so I rescind my previous upset comments about them. Will post back on how everything goes!



How were you able to get them to do that? I cannot even get a response.


----------



## Hamburglar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/21033879
> 
> 
> How were you able to get them to do that? I cannot even get a response.



Try calling this number, then press number 2:


1-888-651-1765


----------



## TommyV

Well, I called and Ken picked up. He was the one I had received a single email from before requesting the specifics of my issues. When I responded, I never heard anything back.


So today, he had me check my firmware and he informed me that 1.60 was not the most correct version so I updated 1.60->1.62. So far, I have not had any audio dropouts (in the last few mins) but I recall before when I was trying to troubleshoot this issue when I would do a reset or switch between 1.51 & 1.60 the problem would go away for a while but then come back.


Here is a description of my problem again since it was months back when I posted about this before:


Random audio dropouts on bitstream audio (DD, DTS). The dropouts go away when I switch to MPCM. Obviously not all my sources can decode the audio and send MPCM (DirecTV, Roku) so I have been bypassing the DVDO completely with digital audio cables.


It will probably take a few days for it to manifest itself if the audio dropouts issue is still there so I will update with my progress.

*I am really hopeful I can get this unit working as advertised because it has never worked 100% since day one.*


----------



## audiodane

I am looking forward to hearing your update, TommyV. Please keep us posted.


cheers,

..dane


----------



## Blacklac

Tommyv, my drop out also stopped after the last update, atleast until the unit power cycled. Then it was drop outs as usual.


----------



## Carlp336

so ive had the none green edge since march with no issue. on (1.62fw) i noticed something odd yesterday while trying to simply my audio...


i had all the sources feeding video only to the edge and then the edge to my panel. audio was source direct to my 2ch receiver. but lately ive wanted to simply my wires and such.. so

now im sending A/V signals from all sources to the edge via HDMI and audio out of the edge via OPTICAL. which is basically making the edge my audio switch as well. making it one input to the receiver. working great so far..


but for some reason the edge isnt seeing the audio from my Time Warner cisco 8642hdc via HDMI ??? i can only get audio from it by : STB/digcoax/edge/opt/receiver and video separated


is it a formatting issue?

is there something im missing?

(i tried the input wizard with no luck, also on the setup of the cisco its very limited as to what i can do setting wise. pretty much tell it hdmi or other)


thanks


----------



## Hyrax

Carl-

Sounds as though the audio is not being sent from your STB to the Edge via HDMI. You may want to Google the user manual and see if the Cisco 8642hdc supports audio via HDMI, and how to turn it on.


----------



## AtDaBeach

Hey guys, got turned on to this thread from someone in the calibration forum. Been looking for an inexpensive and reliable signal generator.


Do you think this would be a nice unit to run into a display for calibration, using the built in patterns? Keep in mind I don't need it for video processing, this is just to use to send test patterns thru my chain, and make grayscale gamma adjustments on the display, not the vp.


Also, anyone that can measure and tell me how large the window patterns are, percentage wise?


Thanks!


----------



## Carlp336




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax* /forum/post/21113652
> 
> 
> Carl-
> 
> Sounds as though the audio is not being sent from your STB to the Edge via HDMI. You may want to Google the user manual and see if the Cisco 8642hdc supports audio via HDMI, and how to turn it on.



nahh its not that.. as mentioned above i set the audio to the appropriate place in the STB settings they are however elementary (Hdmi, DD, other)


hdmi= hdmi and coax is also active

dd= hdmi and coax is also active

other= optical


i think the STB doesnt send PCM over HDMI only bitstream and my stereo receiver isnt able to see it coming off the edge... having to send the audio to the receiver direct from the STB..


----------



## mandragora

Hi All,


I'm new to the forum so first of all I would like to say hello to everyone here!


avsform it has been and it is a great source of information and help!


I'm a lot sad because my dvdo edge has suddenly stopped to work!


I've bought it in August 2010 a DVDO Edge.

Since then everything has worked perfectly but from the 20 fo October my DVDO Edge is showing always a green LED light without being able to recognize any source (Blu ray player, PooCorn Hour C200 and XBox 360). Do you know if there'e anything that I can do to fix the issue?


I've tried to search the forum for something similar without luck.

I've tried to contact the dvdo support again without luck.


So please tell me if my dear dvdo is just dead or if there's something that I can do 



Many thanks


Ben


P.S. The firmware is 1.63


----------



## mandragora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandragora* /forum/post/21128280
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum so first of all I would like to say hello to everyone here!
> 
> 
> avsform it has been and it is a great source of information and help!
> 
> 
> I'm a lot sad because my dvdo edge has suddenly stopped to work!
> 
> 
> I've bought it in August 2010 a DVDO Edge.
> 
> Since then everything has worked perfectly but from the 20 fo October my DVDO Edge is showing always a green LED light without being able to recognize any source (Blu ray player, PooCorn Hour C200 and XBox 360). Do you know if there'e anything that I can do to fix the issue?
> 
> 
> I've tried to search the forum for something similar without luck.
> 
> I've tried to contact the dvdo support again without luck.
> 
> 
> So please tell me if my dear dvdo is just dead or if there's something that I can do
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> P.S. The firmware is 1.63



No one out there to help me ? :-(


Ben


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandragora* /forum/post/21128280
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum so first of all I would like to say hello to everyone here!
> 
> 
> avsform it has been and it is a great source of information and help!
> 
> 
> I'm a lot sad because my dvdo edge has suddenly stopped to work!
> 
> 
> I've bought it in August 2010 a DVDO Edge.
> 
> Since then everything has worked perfectly but from the 20 fo October my DVDO Edge is showing always a green LED light without being able to recognize any source (Blu ray player, PooCorn Hour C200 and XBox 360). Do you know if there'e anything that I can do to fix the issue?
> 
> 
> I've tried to search the forum for something similar without luck.
> 
> I've tried to contact the dvdo support again without luck.
> 
> 
> So please tell me if my dear dvdo is just dead or if there's something that I can do
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> P.S. The firmware is 1.63



I haven't encountered this problem, so this is a blind guess: reset.


----------



## mandragora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/21137085
> 
> 
> I haven't encountered this problem, so this is a blind guess: reset.



Hi,


unfortunately I've tried a long reset, a firmware update ... none of those has worked!


I'll try few more times and then I'll see what I need to do.


Any other toughts ?


Another question for all you guys here in the DVDO edge forum :

I'm plannig to buy the denon 4311 which has the same abt chip as the edge and use it as preamp, or the new onkyo pr-sc5009 which has the HQV vida chip.

Do you think that with the above equipments I still notice the difference if I use and external video processor ? (again the edge or the iScan Duo the Radiance XS is too expensive!)


Thanks a lot


Ben


P.S. please forgive me for my bad english!


----------



## audiodane

The AVR's that use the ABT chips are not required to implement all of the chip's features; for example, I don't know of any AVR that includes as complete a video settings menu as the DVDO units. Most manufacturers will set and choose their own settings and the user is left to change a few things but not everything. You'll need to visit the threads for those particular AVR's and ask those users if there are any settings they particularly miss or wish they had, and then go from there.


good luck,

..dane


----------



## mandragora

It's a bit disappoiting the fact that nobody from the DVDO support is coming back to me.

I've sent them the first email on the 24 of October and the second one two days ago.

Is it normal or just the DVDO support doesn't care ?


I apologise for the rude post, but at least I was expecting from them something like "Dear Sir..... we are sorry but your unit is dead!"

but maybe I'm wrong


Ben


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mandragora* /forum/post/21138279
> 
> 
> It's a bit disappoiting the fact that nobody from the DVDO support is coming back to me.
> 
> I've sent them the first email on the 24 of October and the second one two days ago.
> 
> Is it normal or just the DVDO support doesn't care ?
> 
> 
> I apologise for the rude post, but at least I was expecting from them something like "Dear Sir..... we are sorry but your unit is dead!"
> 
> but maybe I'm wrong
> 
> 
> Ben



I sent an email to [email protected] yesterday (Thursday) early in the morning (central/US time), and got a reply back from Ken N. at DVDO late that night (~8-9pm central/US). Granted, my question was a very simple and easy one, asking if the SCART/CVBS sync inputs could be used for standard composite NTSC on the Edge. His response- no, but they can on the Duo. (Doesn't help me much since I have an Edge not a Duo, but he didn't know that. I could have been an interested first-time customer for all he knew.)


In my experience the more complicated the issue, the longer the response time. Be sure to give over-and-above-way-too-much detail in your situation. What you have connected (inputs and outputs), how long it DID work, anything that's changed in recent months, how you typically use the system, any oddities you've ever experienced before, etc. The more details the better. Most likely they will NOT have your exact hardware configuration to try and re-create the problem, but the more details you can give them, the better. Can you view the DVDO Info/menu screens and just no input content, or will the menus not even come up? Stuff like that.


Overall I have found their customer support to be adequate within existing supported features/use. Trying to hook up something funky (odd game system, other video processor outputs, etc) gets somewhat complicated and likely they won't have the answers. I have found that rather than replying with a negative response ("sorry, we cannot help you" or "sorry, it's dead" or "we have not yet been able to recreate your symptoms"), you tend to hear silence. Easy resolutions are quick responses. A second email on the same subject should get a reply of some sort. (hopefully)


You're overseas- I don't know anything about Skype, but can you Skype into their customer service number for free?


good luck,

..dane


----------



## OmegaKoopa

Hello,


I just bought myself a DVDO Edge and I am planning to use 240p content through it, the thing is I hear that the Edge doesn't do that great a job when it comes to handling 240p content on it's own as it produces some ringing? I don't know what this looks like but I hear it doesn't make 240p content look good at all.


With that said, I plan to connect another device in conjunction with the Edge in order to solve this problem, I have been looking for an alternative solution from the xrgb-3 and came upon the SLG3000 which is a device that has a VGA input and has a VGA output that supposedly produces amazing "CTR like" scanlines according to Fudoh, so with this in mind I will need an HDMI to VGA transcoder since the Edge lacks VGA, and I came upon getting an HD Fury 3 which is necessary to connect both the Edge and the SLG3000, here is what I have in mind for my setup:


PS2-> DVDO Edge-> HDMI to VGA transcoder-> SLG3000 -> VGA to Component/HDMI cable -> 43" Samsung HDTV


but the problem is, I can't find one since they are supposedly banned from eBay and other sites as well? So I came upon this alternative:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260637278794...#ht_2627wt_932 


Okay, so my big question is, would this work instead of an HD Fury 3? Would it transcode 240p signal correctly without any problem whatsoever? Any other suggestions would greatly help.


Also since my Samsung 43" HDTV lacks VGA inputs and only has HDMI/Component inputs, would it be alright if I used a VGA to Component cable from the SLG3000 directly to my display? Or do I have to use a VGA to HDMI transcoder which I don't get why it's necessary since I could use the cable directly instead of a transcoder in between the SLG3000 to my HDTV? Would this solution degrade the picture in anyway way?


Thanks.


----------



## Hyrax

HDFury 3 -
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I assume you want this for classic gaming, if so you're going through so many video processors that I'd be worried about lag. The Edge does have S-Video input, and if that works it might be a better (and cheaper) way to go. Also, 240p is kinda low resolution and meant for 19" TVs. I think the scan lines would be huge on most big screen TVs these days. I hated them on 50" TVs back in the 90's.


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> I don't know what this looks like but I hear it doesn't make 240p content look good at all.



on 240p content the Edge causes halos around object outlines. More pronounced on the vertical than on the horizontal.



> Quote:
> and I came upon getting an HD Fury 3 which is necessary to connect



the Fury 3 is a bit expensive for this kind of use. You'd be ok with a Fury 1 or even a gamer edition Fury 1. Just stay away from the Fury 2 as the SLG3000 is not compatible with the Fury's sync polarities.



> Quote:
> SLG3000 -> VGA to Component/HDMI cable -> 43" Samsung HDTV



this doesn't work. There is no easy way to connect the SLG's VGA output to a TVs component or HDMI input.



> Quote:
> So I came upon this alternative:



as said, the Fury 2 is not compatible with the SLG3000, so there's always a chance that other devices aren't compatible either.



> Quote:
> would it be alright if I used a VGA to Component cable from the SLG3000 directly to my display?



does not work.


Given your existing setup (Edge + VGA-less Samsung TV) I would recommend you keep the Edge last in the chain. What kind of 240p sources do you want to use ? I would simply get a GBS8220 from ebay ($40) or a HDBoxPro clone from monoprice ($38) and use the chain like this:


Source > GBS8220 > SLG3000 > EDGE > TV


Save yourself the money for the Fury...


----------



## OmegaKoopa

Okay, this is a shorter version of my response since I took the discussion to shmups instead.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the Fury 3 is a bit expensive for this kind of use. You'd be ok with a Fury 1 or even a gamer edition Fury 1. Just stay away from the Fury 2 as the SLG3000 is not compatible with the Fury's sync polarities.



Yeah, I'm guessing the HD Fury Gamer Edition would be a good enough solution.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does not work.
> 
> 
> Given your existing setup (Edge + VGA-less Samsung TV) I would recommend you keep the Edge last in the chain. What kind of 240p sources do you want to use ? I would simply get a GBS8220 from ebay ($40) or a HDBoxPro clone from monoprice ($38) and use the chain like this:
> 
> 
> Source > GBS8220 > SLG3000 > EDGE > TV
> 
> 
> Save yourself the money for the Fury...



Okay, but how would I go about connecting the SLG3000 to the Edge then? I'm assuming the HD Fury Gamer Edition would suffice?


----------



## Fudoh

The Fury only works in one direction (DVI/HDMI to VGA), not the other way around. The Edge already has a VGA input. If you decide for the suggested processing chain, you don't need a Fury at all.


----------



## OmegaKoopa

Well the reason I mentioned the HD Fury was because you stated that the Edge would only be compatible with the SLG3000 according to it's compatibility as quoted from the SLG3000 thread.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - What about 240p or 480i from classic videogame systems ?
> 
> 
> To "scanline" those you need an deinterlacer/upconverter/scaler between the source and the SLG3000. Refer to http://retrogaming.hazard-city.de/ for available machines. Confirmed to be working with the SLG3000 are:
> 
> 
> - DVDO processors like the iScan Pro, Ultra, HD, Vp30 or Edge (Edge only with additional HDFury)



I also read this, I assume I would need a VGA to RGB cable to hook up the SLG3000 to the Edge?



> Quote:
> How do I connect VGA or SCART devices to the DVDO Edge?
> 
> 
> At the back of the Edge are several RCA/phono type connectors. This is the Edge's flexible analogue video input. In order to keep costs/size down, Anchor Bay designed the Edge to accept several types of input through these connectors. Component video can connect directly. For VGA, you will need a VGA to RGBHV cable. Unfortunately these cables typically feature BNC connectors instead of RCA. You can obtain BNC to RCA converter plugs, or you can have a cable custom made. Ask for a VGA to RGBHV 5 RCA cable and most custom cable shops worth their salt will understand and fulfil your wish.


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> Well the reason I mentioned the HD Fury was because you stated that the Edge would only be compatible with the SLG3000 according to it's compatibility as quoted from the SLG3000 thread.



You need a HDFury if you want to use the SLG *BEHIND* the Edge, but since your TV does not offer VGA, that's not a very good solution on your setup.


And, yes you need a VGA to RCA breakout cable to put the SLG *BEFORE* the Edge.


----------



## OmegaKoopa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And, yes you need a VGA to RCA breakout cable to put the SLG *BEFORE* the Edge.



Okay, would this breakout cable do the job then? It seems there are others of BNC type but these are of the RCA type, with black and white which is what I need?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VGA-SVGA-HD1...#ht_2591wt_689 


Or


Monster VGA to RCA component cable?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monster-Cabl...0#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Fudoh

The first one works, the second one does not.


----------



## OmegaKoopa

Okay, I will be getting my Edge in a couple of days, anyway, I've been researching more about the Edge in regards to Anti-Aliasing, would it do it good job on 480i/480p content to get rid of those "jagged" edges? I'm having this issue with Wii games, also, would my Wii benefit more if I switched my setting from 480p to 480i as far as picture quality is concerned? I'm well aware that 480 de-interlaced with introduce lag (56ms) without gamemode versus 480p (any lag?)


----------



## Bernd

I had a JVC G15 for years (1360x768). 1080i on it looked really good. Football games were eye candy.


I have just replaced the G15 with a JVC RS-40, which is 1920x1080P.


Now 1080i content looks worse than it did with the old projector (1080p content like BD disks look awesome).


So do I need a video processor to fix this, and if so which one?


----------



## OmegaKoopa

Okay, I just got my Edge and so far I'm impressed, although I'm having an audio issue via component, the thing is that I have component cables (YCbCr + L/R) for both my PS2 and Wii hooked up into the Edge via RGB, I am aware that there is an analog stereo input as well and I hook up the L/R cable in it for sound, after doing so I found that I indeed get sound from my sources, however the problem I'm having is that everytime I start up a different game the Edge only displays video, but for some reason the audio is muted everytime, this includes whenever the Edge sync's into different display resolutions, most notably with 240p content, anyway it's a real hassle having to go into the DVDO audio settings and selecting the stereo input option everytime I want to get sound going from either my PS2 or Wii, so is there any option for stereo audio to always be working without having to manually select it from the Edge settings every single time?


----------



## Hamburglar

Other than losing one HDMI input (which I never used anyway), is there any reason not to go for the DVDO Edge Green over the original? Anyone who has experienced both care to chime in? Just wondering if one gives a better image quality result over the other. They also have different firmwares. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hyrax

I'd really hate to give up that front HDMI input. It is really useful when I want to temporarily plug in a laptop, or a friend come over with his XBox 360.


----------



## Hamburglar

Well the front of my TV has HDMI so I just use that. I use the Edge for more of an upscaler than I do an A/V switch.


Which is why I am wondering if it's silly to get the old DVDO Edge or not. I'm assuming the green is built a bit differently since it cannot use the old Edge firmware. But the Green might be better picture quality; I have no idea. Would love to know if someone here did.


Also, maybe the Green correctly detects 240p source material (something the original has not done in quite a few firmwares).


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> Also, maybe the Green correctly detects 240p source material



currently the Green can't handle 240p at all. Ken at SimplayLabs knows about it (he confirmed the bug in early october), but I haven't heard back from him yet on a possible fix.


----------



## Hamburglar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/21240467
> 
> 
> currently the Green can't handle 240p at all. Ken at SimplayLabs knows about it (he confirmed the bug in early october), but I haven't heard back from him yet on a possible fix.



Holy hell! That's huge! But...it also tells me the Green is a good deal different than the original Edge. Who knows....maybe when there is a firmware update to fix it, it will correctly detect it and I won't have to use firmware from 4 years ago any longer like I do on the original. This is why I am hesitant to buy another Edge, before figuring out which one is better.


Edit: So if you plug in an SNES via s-video into a DVDO Edge Green, it literally will not display a picture??


----------



## Gary Gleave

Is there any way to make the Edge automatically switch between 24/1080P and 60/1080P? Hate going into the menu each time to change.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## 1forsnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Gleave* /forum/post/21251426
> 
> 
> Is there any way to make the Edge automatically switch between 24/1080P and 60/1080P? Hate going into the menu each time to change.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gary



you need to enable 1:1 frame rate and it should work for you......


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> So if you plug in an SNES via s-video into a DVDO Edge Green, it literally will not display a picture??



If you're interested, here's what a 240p signal looks like on the Edge GREEN:
http://pms.hazard-city.de/edge_green_240p.mov


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Gleave* /forum/post/21251426
> 
> 
> Is there any way to make the Edge automatically switch between 24/1080P and 60/1080P? Hate going into the menu each time to change.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gary



As 1forsnow points out, you need to enable 1:1 frame rate. What this does is match the frame rate to the source, so when you play a blu-ray disc, the Edge outputs 24 Hz/1080p and when you play a DVD it outputs 60Hz/1080p - all automatically.


----------



## Gary Gleave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1forsnow* /forum/post/21251551
> 
> 
> you need to enable 1:1 frame rate and it should work for you......



Thanks to both you and Keith, worked like a charm


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Gleave* /forum/post/21254848
> 
> 
> Thanks to both you and Keith, worked like a charm



Pleasure. Glad it's working for you now.


----------



## JoshA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamburglar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the green is built a bit differently since it cannot use the old Edge firmware. But the Green might be better picture quality; I have no idea. Would love to know if someone here did.



It is very likely that the only differences in the firmware for the EDGE and EDGE Green are to support the different hardware. For example, you wouldn't want an 'HDMI Front' input in the OSD for the EDGE Green.


----------



## Hamburglar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshA* /forum/post/21259807
> 
> 
> It is very likely that the only differences in the firmware for the EDGE and EDGE Green are to support the different hardware. For example, you wouldn't want an 'HDMI Front' input in the OSD for the EDGE Green.



I thought of that except it wouldn't explain why video game systems released before the Playstation 2 do not work on the Green and they work just fine on the older unit.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/21251569
> 
> 
> If you're interested, here's what a 240p signal looks like on the Edge GREEN:
> http://pms.hazard-city.de/edge_green_240p.mov



Thanks so much for posting this. I was very close to buying a Green. Now I am considering buying another non-Green Edge. Except I am worried it will no longer be supported and not get firmware updates. I am also worried the Frame Meister will come out and kick ass, and make me regret buying another Edge! What to do, what to do...


----------



## peterjcat

Hey all


I love my DVDO Edge but I think the menu system is a bit unwieldy, lots of button clicks to get into the Advanced Settings submenu to change anything useful. So I was happy to learn that almost all of the Edge's functions can be controlled by discrete remote codes. These can be programmed directly if you have a Pronto-compatible remote, or if you have a Harmony then you can email Logitech and get them to add the codes to your profile (you can add them yourself but it's a pain).


It seems these were readily available on the old forums but I had trouble getting hold of them when I looked recently. In the end I found Barry Gordon's excellent DVDO IR Generation program which is still available on his website and generated all or almost all of the codes for the Edge (new discrete codes may have been introduced in recent firmware, I'm not sure). But in case anyone doesn't have Windows I thought I'd list all the codes here as actual text rather than a link to an offsite file that might disappear.


Hope they're useful to someone. I've been getting a lot of use out of the discrete output modes, turning the 1:1 frame lock on and off, and switching the HDMI audio output between audio-video and audio-only output, which has the effect of routing audio straight through to my TV or through the amplifier.

Code:


Code:


IR Data For Command Video Input Select = Auto  (0x4C/76  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = Video  (0x4C/76  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = S-Video  (0x4C/76  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = Component1  (0x4C/76  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = Component2/PC  (0x4C/76  '4'/52)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = HDMI-1  (0x4C/76  '5'/53)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = HDMI-2  (0x4C/76  '6'/54)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = HDMI-3  (0x4C/76  '7'/55)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = HDMI-4  (0x4C/76  '8'/56)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = HDMI-5  (0x4C/76  '9'/57)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Video Input Select = HDMI-Front  (0x4C/76  '10'/49,48)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Auto Video Input Select = Off  (0x4D/77  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Auto Video Input Select = On  (0x4D/77  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Brightness(0x21/33) Minimum of Range=-50
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Brightness(0x21/33) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Brightness(0x21/33) Maximum of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Contrast(0x22/34) Minimum of Range=-50
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Contrast(0x22/34) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Contrast(0x22/34) Maximum of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Saturation(0x23/35) Minimum of Range=-50
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Saturation(0x23/35) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Saturation(0x23/35) Maximum of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Hue(0x24/36) Minimum of Range=-50
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Hue(0x24/36) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Hue(0x24/36) Maximum of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Fine Detail(0xC8/200) Minimum of Range=-50
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Fine Detail(0xC8/200) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Fine Detail(0xC8/200) Maximum of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Edge Enhancement(0xC9/201) Minimum of Range=-50
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Edge Enhancement(0xC9/201) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Edge Enhancement(0xC9/201) Maximum of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Mosquito NR Control = Off  (0xCA/202  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Mosquito NR Control = Low  (0xCA/202  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Mosquito NR Control = Medium  (0xCA/202  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Mosquito NR Control = High  (0xCA/202  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command YC Delay(0x27/39) Minimum of Range=-50
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command YC Delay(0x27/39) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command YC Delay(0x27/39) Maximum of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Horizontal Zoom(0x40/64) Minimum of Range=0.0
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Horizontal Zoom(0x40/64) Middle of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Horizontal Zoom(0x40/64) Maximum of Range=100.0
0000 006C 003B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Vertical Zoom(0x41/65) Minimum of Range=0.0
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Vertical Zoom(0x41/65) Middle of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Vertical Zoom(0x41/65) Maximum of Range=100.0
0000 006C 003B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Horizontal Pan(0x42/66) Minimum of Range=-240
0000 006C 0033 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Horizontal Pan(0x42/66) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Horizontal Pan(0x42/66) Maximum of Range=240
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Vertical Pan(0x43/67) Minimum of Range=-240
0000 006C 0033 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Vertical Pan(0x43/67) Middle of Range=0
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Vertical Pan(0x43/67) Maximum of Range=240
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Overscan(0x46/70) Minimum of Range=0.0
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Overscan(0x46/70) Middle of Range=50
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Overscan(0x46/70) Maximum of Range=100.0
0000 006C 003B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Input Select = HDMI  (0x4A/74  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Input Select = Coaxial  (0x4A/74  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Input Select = Toslink-1  (0x4A/74  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Input Select = Toslink-2  (0x4A/74  '4'/52)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Input Select = Toslink-3  (0x4A/74  '5'/53)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Input Select = Stereo  (0x4A/74  '6'/54)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Delay(0x4B/75) Minimum of Range=-56
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Delay(0x4B/75) Middle of Range=72
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Delay(0x4B/75) Maximum of Range=200
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = Auto  (0x61/97  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 480i  (0x61/97  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 576i  (0x61/97  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 480p  (0x61/97  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 576p  (0x61/97  '4'/52)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 720p50  (0x61/97  '5'/53)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 720p60  (0x61/97  '6'/54)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 1080i50  (0x61/97  '7'/55)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 1080i60  (0x61/97  '8'/56)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 1080p24  (0x61/97  '9'/57)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 1080p25  (0x61/97  '10'/49,48)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 1080p48  (0x61/97  '11'/49,49)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 1080p50  (0x61/97  '12'/49,50)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = 1080p60  (0x61/97  '13'/49,51)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = VGA60  (0x61/97  '14'/49,52)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = SVGA60  (0x61/97  '15'/49,53)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = XGA60  (0x61/97  '16'/49,54)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Format Selection = SXGA60  (0x61/97  '17'/49,55)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Display Active Ratio = Auto  (0x6A/106  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Display Active Ratio = 16x9  (0x6A/106  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Display Active Ratio = 4x3  (0x6A/106  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Underscan(0x8B/139) Minimum of Range=0.0
0000 006C 002B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Underscan(0x8B/139) Middle of Range=10
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Underscan(0x8B/139) Maximum of Range=20.0
0000 006C 0033 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Color Space {RGB/YUV} = Auto  (0x6C/108  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Color Space {RGB/YUV} = RGB  (0x6C/108  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Color Space {RGB/YUV} = YUV422  (0x6C/108  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Color Space {RGB/YUV} = YUV444  (0x6C/108  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Colorimetry {601/709} = Auto  (0xE5/229  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Colorimetry {601/709} = 601  (0xE5/229  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Colorimetry {601/709} = 709  (0xE5/229  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Dynamic Range = Auto  (0xE6/230  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Dynamic Range = Video  (0xE6/230  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Dynamic Range = Computer  (0xE6/230  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Input Dynamic Range = Auto  (0xF0/240  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Input Dynamic Range = Video  (0xF0/240  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Input Dynamic Range = Computer  (0xF0/240  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Power = Off  (0xA1/161  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Power = On  (0xA1/161  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Auto Standby = Off  (0x83/131  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Auto Standby = On  (0x83/131  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Auto Wake Up = Off  (0x2E/46  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Auto Wake Up = Mode-1  (0x2E/46  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Auto Wake Up = Mode-2  (0x2E/46  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Off  (0x80/128  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Frame Geometry  (0x80/128  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Brightness/Contrast  (0x80/128  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Checkerboard  (0x80/128  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Vertical Lines  (0x80/128  '4'/52)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Horizontal Lines  (0x80/128  '5'/53)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Judder  (0x80/128  '6'/54)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Color [email protected]  (0x80/128  '7'/55)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Color [email protected]  (0x80/128  '8'/56)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '9'/57)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '10'/49,48)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '11'/49,49)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '12'/49,50)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '13'/49,51)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '14'/49,52)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '15'/49,53)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '16'/49,54)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '17'/49,55)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '18'/49,56)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Gray Ramp  (0x80/128  '19'/49,57)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Coarse Cross Hatch  (0x80/128  '20'/50,48)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Fine Cross Hatch  (0x80/128  '21'/50,49)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = Focus  (0x80/128  '22'/50,50)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = HalfBW  (0x80/128  '23'/50,51)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = HC7B75  (0x80/128  '24'/50,52)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = HC7B10  (0x80/128  '25'/50,53)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = HC8s75  (0x80/128  '26'/50,54)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = HC8B10  (0x80/128  '27'/50,55)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '28'/50,56)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '29'/50,57)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '30'/51,48)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '31'/51,49)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '32'/51,50)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '33'/51,51)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '34'/51,52)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Test Pattern Generation = [email protected]  (0x80/128  '35'/51,53)
0000 006C 0023 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Info Screen {OSD} = Off  (0xA5/165  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Info Screen {OSD} = Page-1  (0xA5/165  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Info Screen {OSD} = Page-2  (0xA5/165  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Info Screen {OSD} = Page-3  (0xA5/165  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Info Screen {OSD} = Page-4  (0xA5/165  '4'/52)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Reset to Factory Defaults = Execute  (0xAC/172  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Reset Input Name = Execute  (0x29/41  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Reset Picture Controls = Execute  (0x2B/43  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Reset Output Format = Execute  (0x2C/44  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Output Preference = Auto  (0xBA/186  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Output Preference = HDMI-A/V  (0xBA/186  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Output Preference = HDMI-A only  (0xBA/186  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Audio Output Preference = Toslink  (0xBA/186  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Game Mode = Off  (0x2D/45  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Game Mode = On  (0x2D/45  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command 1:1 Frame Rate = Off  (0x2F/47  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command 1:1 Frame Rate = On  (0x2F/47  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Input Aspect Ratio = 16x9-FF  (0x30/48  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Input Aspect Ratio = 4x3-FF  (0x30/48  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Input Aspect Ratio = 4x3-LB  (0x30/48  '3'/51)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Input Aspect Ratio = Panorama  (0x30/48  '4'/52)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command PReP Mode = Auto  (0xB6/182  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command PReP Mode = Off  (0xB6/182  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Hot Plug Source = Auto  (0x71/113  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Hot Plug Source = Off  (0x71/113  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command De-Interlacer Bias = Auto  (0x49/73  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command De-Interlacer Bias = Film  (0x49/73  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command De-Interlacer Bias = Video  (0x49/73  '2'/50)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Frame Lock = Auto  (0x74/116  '0'/48)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001

IR Data For Command Output Frame Lock = Unlock  (0x74/116  '1'/49)
0000 006C 001B 0000 0064 0064 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0015 0016 0041 0016 0015 0016 0041 0044 0044 0016 0001


----------



## Hamburglar

Thanks so much for that info. How do I program those codes to a remote, though. Is there such a thing as an IR receiver *and* "sender" that I can plug into my laptop via USB?


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamburglar* /forum/post/21270903
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for that info. How do I program those codes to a remote, though. Is there such a thing as an IR receiver *and* "sender" that I can plug into my laptop via USB?



Barry Gordon's IRGen (linked above, too)
USB-UIRT


----------



## barend

I have a few questions for you guys...

Just had the Edge I bought s/h from Liechtenstein flashed to the latest firmware and now trying to replace my VP50 (which was constantly giving black screens on 24p).

Well, that worked OK on the Edge with 1:1 setting.

But:


1) Am I correct there's no contrast, brightness etc. hex code that allows me to change a setting without going through the menu?

Actually, I don't know how the handle these -50...+50 options shown in the wonderful IR Generator proggie; no up or down to press so what's the use?


2) Vert/hor stretch, same story; The VP50 allowed me to save 10 settings for pan/zoom combinations.

Could not find any of these...


----------



## bfrench




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barend* /forum/post/21317552
> 
> 
> I have a few questions for you guys...
> 
> Just had the Edge I bought s/h from Liechtenstein flashed to the latest firmware and now trying to replace my VP50 (which was constantly giving black screens on 24p).
> 
> Well, that worked OK on the Edge with 1:1 setting.
> 
> But:
> 
> 
> 1) Am I correct there's no contrast, brightness etc. hex code that allows me to change a setting without going through the menu?
> 
> Actually, I don't know how the handle these -50...+50 options shown in the wonderful IR Generator proggie; no up or down to press so what's the use?
> 
> 
> 2) Vert/hor stretch, same story; The VP50 allowed me to save 10 settings for pan/zoom combinations.
> 
> Could not find any of these...




in answer to no.2 I'm pretty sure there are no memory functions for pan/zoom

which was probably the most convenient function on my VP50. I'm currently trying to find out if the Edge green can do it for me



Barry


----------



## NxNW

Loved my original Edge. Power supply went out last night (Merry Christmas!?!)


Not sure whether to replace with Edge Green, Duo or some kind of Radiance product.


Kind of excited to have a reason to buy some new gear actually...


----------



## martinlongbow

is there a document out there that helps with claibration of dvdo edge (green)?


----------



## dlbsyst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21396459
> 
> 
> Loved my original Edge. Power supply went out last night (Merry Christmas!?!)
> 
> 
> Not sure whether to replace with Edge Green, Duo or some kind of Radiance product.
> 
> 
> Kind of excited to have a reason to buy some new gear actually...



How long did it last before the power supply failed?


----------



## NxNW

I was one of the original beta testers, August 2008 I believe?


I'm going to wait to see if I win a particular auction on a similar device before I go back to DVDO (or whoever they are now) and start asking about how to replace it..


----------



## nyco_ork

I own an Edge 101 (since Sep. 2010) and am quite happy with it. I'm looking to get a backup, since I see they frequently fail. There are several new/used Greens on eBay and several used 101s. Aside from the missing front-panel HDMI input, the different remote, the lower power consumption, and the different firmware, does anyone know of a significant difference between the two models? Different firmware could be just for the missing input. What about the chip? The 101 uses ABT 2010 chip. Does the Green have a different chip? Any different functionality? Have the reliability issues of the 101 been addressed in the Green? Or is it basically the exact same VP with 9 inputs instead of 10? Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## TommyV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I called and Ken picked up. He was the one I had received a single email from before requesting the specifics of my issues. When I responded, I never heard anything back.
> 
> 
> So today, he had me check my firmware and he informed me that 1.60 was not the most correct version so I updated 1.60->1.62. So far, I have not had any audio dropouts (in the last few mins) but I recall before when I was trying to troubleshoot this issue when I would do a reset or switch between 1.51 & 1.60 the problem would go away for a while but then come back.
> 
> 
> Here is a description of my problem again since it was months back when I posted about this before:
> 
> 
> Random audio dropouts on bitstream audio (DD, DTS). The dropouts go away when I switch to MPCM. Obviously not all my sources can decode the audio and send MPCM (DirecTV, Roku) so I have been bypassing the DVDO completely with digital audio cables.
> 
> 
> It will probably take a few days for it to manifest itself if the audio dropouts issue is still there so I will update with my progress.
> 
> 
> I am really hopeful I can get this unit working as advertised because it has never worked 100% since day one.



Well since the new fw, the audio dropouts have continued. Any bit streamed audio is likely to have issues. At first it seemed better but it is back to consistent audio dropouts on DD, DTS audio over HDMI. There are some workarounds but most inconvenient. I am able to get stable audio from my Roku2 (no S/PDIF output) by running HDMI into the DVDO and using the to toslink output. That means I have to go into the Edge settings and switch inputs on my pre/pro if I want to use my BD player for hi Rez audio.


I wish there was a way to get this working as advertised. I am sure this same issue effects all bitstream audio but I can only test DD,DTS because I have HDMI v1.1.


----------



## Blacklac

I don't expect them to ever solve the drop out issue on this unit. Mi e seem better after every update, but a power cycle or two on the Edge and dropouts are back in full force. I also find my Roku2 useless when running through my Edge. I just don't have the energy to bypass the Edge and go straight to the receiver for the Roku.


----------



## TommyV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blacklac* /forum/post/21446809
> 
> 
> I don't expect them to ever solve the drop out issue on this unit. Mi e seem better after every update, but a power cycle or two on the Edge and dropouts are back in full force. I also find my Roku2 useless when running through my Edge. I just don't have the energy to bypass the Edge and go straight to the receiver for the Roku.



Which sucks because the DVDO makes the Roku2 look much better. I was mad Roku dropped the S/PDIF output on the Roku2 XD. I did find one work around for DD from Amazon VOD on the Roku2. Using the toslink audio output on the Edge, it seemed to cure the dropouts on DD but I did not have much time to test. It is still not elegant.


Have you ever sent your unit in for service? I am going to give it a try and see if they fix it. He seemed confident that there is a hardware issue with my unit that they can fix or replace. I don't care which I just want a working product.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/21447484
> 
> 
> Which sucks because the DVDO makes the Roku2 look much better. I was mad Roku dropped the S/PDIF output on the Roku2 XD. I did find one work around for DD from Amazon VOD on the Roku2. Using the toslink audio output on the Edge, it seemed to cure the dropouts on DD but I did not have much time to test. It is still not elegant.
> 
> 
> Have you ever sent your unit in for service? I am going to give it a try and see if they fix it. He seemed confident that there is a hardware issue with my unit that they can fix or replace. I don't care which I just want a working product.



I sent that an email, but if course they never replied. I would certainly consider returning it if it wasnt too expensive to get repaired. Ive had mine for a few years so I doubt they would fix it for free.


----------



## Jason One




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh* /forum/post/21251569
> 
> 
> If you're interested, here's what a 240p signal looks like on the Edge GREEN:
> http://pms.hazard-city.de/edge_green_240p.mov



At the end of the video, it looks like you enable Game Mode, and then the 240p signal displays correctly. Is that correct?


----------



## Fudoh

The other way around. Otherwise it wouldn't be a problem after all.


----------



## Blacklac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TommyV* /forum/post/21447484
> 
> 
> Which sucks because the DVDO makes the Roku2 look much better. I was mad Roku dropped the S/PDIF output on the Roku2 XD. I did find one work around for DD from Amazon VOD on the Roku2. Using the toslink audio output on the Edge, it seemed to cure the dropouts on DD but I did not have much time to test. It is still not elegant.
> 
> 
> Have you ever sent your unit in for service? I am going to give it a try and see if they fix it. He seemed confident that there is a hardware issue with my unit that they can fix or replace. I don't care which I just want a working product.



By the way, let me know who to contact if you get a hold of someone to get a repair. I have tried a few times to get in touch with DVDO. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## barend

I think the end has come for all the dvdo gear.

Simplaylabs can't be bothered and doesn't seem to offer the Edge on their site anymore.

Got one, but don't like it much: the VP's had more options.

Got both a VP50 and a VP50 Pro, will be happy to send the latest (last!) firmware builds if you need it.

Anyway, if you need your Edge repaired contact the USA rep, he's a nice guy:

Ken Nguyen

You must use your local rep if you're outside the USA.

If you can't find your local company, I'm sure Ken will direct you.


----------



## Fudoh




> Quote:
> Simplaylabs can't be bothered and doesn't seem to offer the Edge on their site anymore.



they just put the DVDO units onto their own (old) website: http://www.dvdo.com/ .


----------



## T2k

Any chance for another round of EDGE -> iScan Duo trade-in/upgrade deal from DVDO?


----------



## TommyV

I received my Edge from being repaired. It was gone for about 2 months by my estimate but maybe longer. I was able to get from Ken that the technicians were able to reproduce the issue which is great news. I know it takes extensive testing to recreate it.


They did repair it but did not provide any notes for us to read about the work that was done, only that there was repairs done. So I will update with my results on the audio dropout issue with bitstream audio. It sometimes takes a week or more to show up so it may be awhile but I will definitely update either way.


I am glad that they stood behind the product and did the work on it. They are definitely not freezing out owners of the original Edge. I consider this top notch service even though it was a lengthy process.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21396459
> 
> 
> Loved my original Edge. Power supply went out last night.



They repaired mine also. It took about a month overall. No charge.


----------



## audiodane

Fantastic news to you both! I wonder if a future firmware update is in store, or if there is some hardware problem particular to specific unfortunate units? I know that for their older VP30 when I asked if it supported 1080p60 passthrough, I was told, "some units do, some units don't. The VP30 was never designed for 1080p input, so we cannot guarantee performance with a 1080p60 input. However we have had reports from some VP30 owners there is worked, and for others it did not." I wonder if the dropout issue is likewise based on an unfortunate combination of manufacturing tolerances? I'd love to read an "official report." Not sure why they're always so secretive about it. Oh well.


Do keep us posted on your post-service experience!










..dane


----------



## oryan_dunn

I just got a PHD-8VX, which looks like it does some of the same things the Edge does, but it's quite a bit cheaper. I have a couple issues with my unit, but I've had PHD items in the past, and the support has been really good. The same guy answers all my emails, and the phone, he picks right up, no automated phone system. I know the Edge has a better processor, and may look into getting one if my issues with the 8VX can't be resolved, but $499 is a bit steep for my old HD CRT. I just thought I'd pop in and give a heads up, as I haven't seen the 8VX mentioned in this thread since I started following it.


----------



## audiodane

Des the Prime box support priority-based automatic input switching? I've been looking for YEARS for a less-expensive media switch that has the DVDO's user-customizable priority input switching. I really like the that Prime box has so many analog audio inputs. That's a complaint I have with both DVDOs that I have (VP30 and Edge)- only one set of analog audio inputs. I have a significant amount of legacy source equipment that does not have digital audio. But the automatic input switching is a very high priority for both of my installations..


..dane


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane* /forum/post/21782736
> 
> 
> Des the Prime box support priority-based automatic input switching? I've been looking for YEARS for a less-expensive media switch that has the DVDO's user-customizable priority input switching. I really like the that Prime box has so many analog audio inputs. That's a complaint I have with both DVDOs that I have (VP30 and Edge)- only one set of analog audio inputs. I have a significant amount of legacy source equipment that does not have digital audio. But the automatic input switching is a very high priority for both of my installations..
> 
> 
> ..dane



No, at least not yet. I'd contact epvision and request it.


A quick history of my experience with the company, I bought their original PHD-101 HD tuner box back in 05 or 06, and had quite a few things that I didn't like, but most were probably solvable via firmware. I wrote up a huge review and things to change and sent it to them. They fixed a couple of the very obvious bugs via firmware, and didn't really hear back for a while. Then one day the new version just showed up at my doorstep, the PHD-200. Turns out they added me to their beta test group and sent me free of charge the new model. It fixed alot of the complaints I had about the first, but still had a few quirks.


Here's the 8VX thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1205954 

and direct to my post with pictures of the internals
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post21722451 


If you do contact them, more than likely you'll talk to a guy named Allen. I know the ABT chip in the DVDO is probably a better upscaler, but the ATI chip in the 8VX seems to do a good job (given I've never used an ABT, and the 8VX is hooked up to a 30" HD CRT, so the scaler probably doesn't matter all that much). If they can fix my complaints about the color (I don't want it messing with color), then I'll be very happy 8VX owner.


If you do end up getting one, it's a few bucks cheaper through their ebay store than direct from their website. I think the ebay price is something like $165.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Things that make you go 'Hmm', is it just me, or is the ABT2015 eval board strikingly similar to the back panel of the Edge Green?

http://www.sequoia.co.uk/components/...=1372&fmt=grid 











And the back of the Edge Green:










Granted, the Edge Green has audio, but still interesting. I wonder how much an eval board is?


----------



## sirhc55

Well seeing as the evaluation board comes with a DVDO remote I would say the money is on the button


----------



## JoshA

Since the internal code name for EDGE was Whirlwind, I'd say the answer is right on the eval board...


----------



## jpvision

I am interested in picking up an Edge or Edge Green. I am confused to which is better. Does the original use better components than the Green? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Olink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpvision* /forum/post/21799205
> 
> 
> I am interested in picking up an Edge or Edge Green. I am confused to which is better. Does the original use better components than the Green? Any help would be appreciated.



I don't know which one is better but I had a chance to purchase either one and went with the older model because it has an HDMI input under the front area which I thought might come in handy someday. The Green as implied by the name should be more energy efficient. I really like the Edge and am especially happy with the HDMI audio output that allows me to use my AVR only when I want to and just use my TV speakers for general viewing like the evening news. When I want to watch a movie then I can turn on the AVR and let 'er rip. I have tried a number of HDMI matrix switches and splitters and none of them works as well as the Edge in this regard.


----------



## jpvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Olink* /forum/post/21801342
> 
> 
> I don't know which one is better but I had a chance to purchase either one and went with the older model because it has an HDMI input under the front area which I thought might come in handy someday. The Green as implied by the name should be more energy efficient. I really like the Edge and am especially happy with the HDMI audio output that allows me to use my AVR only when I want to and just use my TV speakers for general viewing like the evening news. When I want to watch a movie then I can turn on the AVR and let 'er rip. I have tried a number of HDMI matrix switches and splitters and none of them works as well as the Edge in this regard.



Thanks for the reply. I am leaning towards the original myself. I like the idea of the front hdmi. Can plug my laptop right in.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Is the original Edge still available new? Doesn't seem to be listed on their site.


----------



## jpvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn* /forum/post/21802663
> 
> 
> Is the original Edge still available new? Doesn't seem to be listed on their site.



Haven't seen any new, just refurb.


----------



## NxNW

I might be putting a used one up in the classified section here pretty soon...


----------



## Gary J

PQ of what? HD, no.


----------



## DaMavs

Recently my Edge has begun the annoying habit of losing track of the configured output format and it defaults to SXGA (IIRC - bottom choice) and so I have to switch into safe mode & manually fix it. On occasion it will also lose track of the brightness & hue setting for Input 1 & set them to +32.


Has anyone else seen this behavior? Is there an easy fix? Is this a sign that my Edge is failing?


Thanks for any tips anyone can offer.


----------



## tmu77

Is there a way to stop this apparent signal drop/re-sourcing when I change from a 576i source to a 1080i source for example - for what it's worth both output 1080p?


What I mean is .. after watching that first channel and changing to the other channel it drops the signal, shows a green flash and then regains the signal of the new channel.


Note that it does not happen when changing from one SD channel to another SD channel (or from HD to HD channel).


add: this is what it shows when switching between SD to HD. It's not long but annoying enough to hopefully someone knowing a 'fix' for it?


Green/Solid = Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmu77* /forum/post/21861668
> 
> 
> Is there a way to stop this apparent signal drop/re-sourcing when I change from a 576i source to a 1080i source for example - for what it's worth both output 1080p?
> 
> 
> What I mean is .. after watching that first channel and changing to the other channel it drops the signal, shows a green flash and then regains the signal of the new channel.
> 
> 
> Note that it does not happen when changing from one SD channel to another SD channel (or from HD to HD channel).
> 
> 
> add: this is what it shows when switching between SD to HD. It's not long but annoying enough to hopefully someone knowing a 'fix' for it?
> 
> 
> Green/Solid = Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received



I don't think there is any "fix" as this is normal. With HDMI anytime you change the input resolution there will be a brief interuption in the HDMI "handshake" and the DVDO will relock on the new resolution and complete the "handshake".


The only way I know of to eliminate this is set your cable/satelite box to a fixed resolution - 1080i


barry


----------



## jpvision

Just hook up the Edge Green this weekend. I am surprised how much better it made the HD channels of Fios look. I have a question. When I enable game mode on my PS3 I get strange screen tearing or smearing when outputting 1080p for the PS3. Once a game boots up and switches to 720p the tearing goes away. Is this normal or is the Edge malfunctioning?


----------



## tmu77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/21862657
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any "fix" as this is normal. With HDMI anytime you change the input resolution there will be a brief interuption in the HDMI "handshake" and the DVDO will relock on the new resolution and complete the "handshake".
> 
> 
> The only way I know of to eliminate this is set your cable/satelite box to a fixed resolution - 1080i
> 
> 
> barry



Ok thanks, don't think I want it to do that.. rather leave Edge to do any conversion etc. I'll live with the little relock delay.


----------



## fjames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmu77* /forum/post/21878573
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, don't think I want it to do that.. rather leave Edge to do any conversion etc. I'll live with the little relock delay.



On my Green, to get respectable channel switching on native with DirecTV, I have to leave auto frame lock (or whatever it's called) off. Everything that might help HDCM is on and no issues changing resolutions - always have to force a relock when going from DVR to live though.


----------



## stampfki

Is the Green anymore available?


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stampfki* /forum/post/21889142
> 
> 
> Is the Green anymore available?



Sure. Why wouldn't it be? Google is your friend:
http://www.google.com/search?q=dvdo+...w=1755&bih=941


----------



## gadget-zilla

After watching a recent video review of the DVDO edge green on an online tech show, I am interested in exploring further on this device.


I have last year's model marantz av processor ($1500 price point) which I believe has some sort of built in video processing. It has two HDMI outputs which goes to my TV and projector.


I recently signed up with DirecTV and view HD (and SD) shows.


Question: Is anyone processing DirecTV signal through this unit and can provide feedback of its quality - in particular of the SD shows?


Also, in general, is the quality of video processor built into a $1500 receiver on par with a $500 DVDO edge green - or - should I expect to see results exceeding the AV processor from this DVDO unit?


thank you.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadget-zilla* /forum/post/21900713
> 
> 
> Also, in general, is the quality of video processor built into a $1500 receiver on par with a $500 DVDO edge green



I would say that is about right. VP processors are commodity chips now.


----------



## fjames

I use it with DirecTV. Not much is going to help SD with them, it's pretty horrible. I like it with their HD though - didn't expect to see any difference, but it's subtly more involving to me ... a smoother more cohesive image (pro calibrated sammy plasma.) Most noticeable on good quality stuff like HBO scripted dramas, which usually have very nice photography. This as compared to letting the display do the scaling/deinterlacing. I'm sure it would look the same through he receiver, but then you have to deal with whatever lame setup issues they laid on top of the chip.


I use a Marantz SR7005 as an audio pre-pro and it has the same chip as the Edge Green. Difference is going to be implementation. If you're going to sell a box with the same chip as a receiver you better do something, so what you get is a bunch of settings you won't have on a receiver (don't know about a pure pre-pro.) One example with the 7005, if I'm reading the manual right, is you have to manually select 1080/24 every time you want it. That's stupid, and probably a Marantz thing, but with the Edge, no worries.


The way I run it, with video bypassing the receiver, you have to run a second HDMI to the display to have your OSD from the receiver - so you have to change inputs at display to see it. Seems odd at first, but once it's setup, not a big deal (maybe a bigger deal if you can't see the receiver/pre-pro since then you wouldn't have a realtime volume indicator.)


I'm sure someone could tell you what chip you have, they all have different characteristics, but they're mostly fine. The only thing that really differentiates them is upconverting DVD. It's nice though, with Direct's nice HD image, to be able to run native and let the Edge take care of everything.


----------



## blb1215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fjames* /forum/post/21903471
> 
> 
> The way I run it, with video bypassing the receiver, you have to run a second HDMI to the display to have your OSD from the receiver - so you have to change inputs at display to see it. Seems odd at first, but once it's setup, not a big deal (maybe a bigger deal if you can't see the receiver/pre-pro since then you wouldn't have a realtime volume indicator.)



Another option is to run your receiver output back to the edge and switch outputs on the edge for OSD.


barry


----------



## fjames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blb1215* /forum/post/21903578
> 
> 
> Another option is to run your receiver output back to the edge and switch outputs on the edge for OSD.
> 
> 
> barry



I tried that with another receiver that was just an HDMI repeater, and it wasn't happy at all. Repeaters are notorious for HDMI issues though, so that was probably the problem. Haven't tried it with the Marantz yet, so I probably should, I really hate the sammy remote, especially in the dark.


----------



## gadget-zilla

thank you for the feedback. I will experiment with the AV's built in processing first - just to see what it does though I'm strongly leaning towards a dedicated device such as the DVDO edge for processing. The price point of $500 seems reasonable.


sounds something like if I wanted gps features, most smart phones have that built-in and can do an adequate job, a standalone gps device offers more features.


----------



## gadget-zilla

FYI - for those interested:


Currently, there's a $100 off promotion going on for the edge green.


There's also a $200 off promotion going on for the DVDO iScan duo


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadget-zilla* /forum/post/21926111
> 
> 
> FYI - for those interested:
> 
> 
> Currently, there's a $100 off promotion going on for the edge green.
> 
> 
> There's also a $200 off promotion going on for the DVDO iScan duo



Link?


Didn't see anything on dvdo.com


----------



## tmu77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21901604
> 
> 
> I would say that is about right. VP processors are commodity chips now.



Curious on what you think of the Onkyo 709 chip which uses qdeo compared this..? Few comments I found appear to say it's better.


----------



## jochen121

hi, i dodn't know what happened, but while working all the time the dvdo now has a problem with my ps3. it is connected using a hdmi cable. now every few seconds the sound disappears and suddenly comes back. but every few seconds- all other sources attached to the edge don't have this problem. a new hdmi cable didn't help. when i attach the ps3 directly to the av receiver (yamaha 663) everything works (except for 3d which is annoying).

any suggestions?

thank you

jochen


----------



## Bob Olink

Did you try putting the PS3 on a different input on the Edge? Maybe the input port has a problem or the Edge needs a reset.


----------



## jochen121

did try another hdmi in, but didn't try a reset. do you think that might help? thank you


----------



## Bob Olink

If the ps3 doesn't work properly on an any input but your other devices do work on the same inputs seems unlikely the Edge is at fault. Try powering down and unplugging the power from the Edge for 5 or 10 minutes then checking it again. Maybe check the output settings on ps3 and the input settings on the Edge. If you do reset or re-flash either the ps3 or the Edge make note of your settings.


I get strange video noise over my Edge every once in awhile when changing channels on my cable box and I have to power down the Edge just with the remote for a few seconds and it solves the problem. Sometimes when a device is left on all the time it will get a little squirrely.


Good luck.


----------



## jochen121

found the problem: i installed a hdmi cable between my avr and tv to be able to use the menu on the lcd screen. after i unplugged this cable, everything worked again. so i leave the cable unplugged and only plug it in if i have to adjust settings in the avr, which fortunately is a thing i rarely need to do. thank you for your ideas!


----------



## Bob Olink

Awesome, glad you figured it out.


----------



## hconwell

I'm thinking of getting an Edge Green. But first, I'd like to make sure I can do some things with it.


1.) I want to use its independent variable zoom feature to vertically stretch a Blu-ray stream so as to eliminate the black bars in a 70mm feature film. The OAR of the film is 2.21 ... not 2.35/2.39. So my projector's standard setting for 'Scope stretch is too much. I want to use the Edge to do a custom vertical stretch, and then use my variable stretch anamorphic lens to do the appropriate horizontal stretch.


2.) I'd like to feed 1080p/24 to the Edge from my Panasonic BD50 and then have the Edge feed that same rate to the projector. But I think, in order to do that, the Edge will have to be in some sort of "forced 24" mode since my projector (IN78) may not properly signal it's ability to handle 1080p/24 even though it can.


Any feedback from you fine folks will be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Olink

I can only speak to situation #2. You can lock the output to 1080p/24 for an individual input which should take care of one of your requirements.


----------



## hconwell

Thanks.


----------



## barend

Looking for a way to disable the GUIDE- its appearances top and bottom when you're inside the menu are a problem when setting zoom/pan: you cant see the effect!

It also handles safe mode on/off, don't really understand the duplicity...


----------



## barend

I've been pestered by my player loosing contact to the scaler: removing a bd leads to "Not supported" on my Samsung TV, green screen etc.

Have to replug the power to the scaler to resume operation...

By pure luck I found all the issues are gone when using HDMI-2 on the BDP-93.

Can't really explain this...

Anyone?


----------



## Mike Butny

I have the original Edge and recently it will not detect any components plunged into the HDMI inputs, the HDMI output works fine and it will switch when I use the composit input. When I try to use the HDMI inputs the light turns Red. Any suggestions/


----------



## umberto eco

Does anyone know if there is a way to set the Edge to output 480p/576p dependent on whether that particular input is receiving 480i/576i?


I prefer the scaling of my display (doesn't add ringing like the Edge does), but want to use the deinterlacing of the Edge, but I can't find an option to get this to work (it probably doesn't exist, but thought I'd ask here in case there's a workaround).


At the moment selecting 480p output appears to be forcing 480p resolution even when the Edge is receiving 576i. 480p at 50Hz is obviously an invalid framerate/refresh rate combination and results in a black screen.


I've got the 1:1 framerate option switched on, as I don't want any framerate conversion going on, but I would have thought that the Edge would be intelligent enough to know that 576i input should equal 576p output even when 480p is selected as the output resolution (the same happens when selecting 576p output - 480i input equals 576p output at 60Hz = black screen).


Any suggestions?


----------



## DaMavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Butny* /forum/post/22000554
> 
> 
> I have the original Edge and recently it will not detect any components plunged into the HDMI inputs, the HDMI output works fine and it will switch when I use the composit input. When I try to use the HDMI inputs the light turns Red. Any suggestions/



I'd try resetting the Edge first. Do make sure to note all your settings as you'll need to reenter them all which is rather annoying, but...


I was having a variety of startup problems where the Output format was changing and sometimes the Brightness & Hue were going to +32 at power up. After resetting the Edge it's been smooth sailing since...


----------



## WaveBoy

Just watched a few video reviews for the Edge Green, and man oh man am I sold! Why? Because it reduces input lag GREATLY. delivering below 1 frame(6ms) on 'any' HDTV....

Years and years of gamers complaining about input lag and having such a tremendously low selection on HDTV's because of this shocking degree of input lag that varies across the boards on every set is finally over.....IF you're willing to shell out $500 to get the Edge Green. I know I am!


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaveBoy*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22215808
> 
> 
> Just watched a few video reviews for the Edge Green, and man oh man am I sold! Why? Because it reduces input lag GREATLY. delivering below 1 frame(6ms) on 'any' HDTV....
> 
> Years and years of gamers complaining about input lag and having such a tremendously low selection on HDTV's because of this shocking degree of input lag that varies across the boards on every set is finally over.....IF you're willing to shell out $500 to get the Edge Green. I know I am!


Since you posted your excitement on several threads, I thought I'd better mention this website where AVS Forum member Fuduh has reviewed video processors from a gaming perspective.


----------



## WaveBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluechunks*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22215822
> 
> 
> Since you posted your excitement on several threads, I thought I'd better mention this website where AVS Forum member Fuduh has reviewed video processors from a gaming perspective.



Thanks for the link! Btw, it says in the Edge review that you can't control the sharpness when in 'game mode' Now, i couldn't care less about the benifits

that the Edge delivers in picture quality performance, i want the PQ performance and PQ control that i already have available to me on my Plasma. Can't i just adjust my TV's

sharpness when using the Edge in game mode?


----------



## Fudoh

I'm pretty sure that you misunderstand the basic concept of a VP. See my other reply in the VP30 thread a few hours ago.


----------



## GaryMB

Assuming one were to use an HDMI v1.4-equipped AVR or AVP with no onboard video processor, is it acceptable to connect the video/audio HDMI output on the EDGE GREEN to the AVP rather than to the display, with a single HDMI cable running from the ARC-enabled HDMI output on the AVP to the ARC-enabled HDMI input on the display?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jilla60

Compared to the Onkyo 515 (which uses QDEO processor) about the same cost (or even less) how good this does converting


a. 480p to 1080P

b. 1080i to 1080P


Also how does it do compared to the Onkyo 809 (which uses HQV-VIDA up to 1080P)


Anyone please.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jilla60*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22224155
> 
> 
> Compared to the Onkyo 515 (which uses QDEO processor) about the same cost (or even less) how good this does converting
> 
> a. 480p to 1080P
> 
> b. 1080i to 1080P
> 
> Also how does it do compared to the Onkyo 809 (which uses HQV-VIDA up to 1080P)
> 
> Anyone please.


Go for the unit with the HQV or the cheaper unit with an Edge.


Fwiw, I recently removed the Edge from my setup after upgrading the receiver to a Yamaha RX-A2010 which uses the HQV Vida 1900. I was quite happy with the Edge, but the HQV is also excellent and made the Edge redundant for my needs.


The first key step to successfully scaling is proper de-interlacing and his where, IMHO, the Qdeo remains weak compared to the Edge and HQV. I was able to compare the results of all three processors using my Oppo BDP-93 (Qdeo), Edge, and Yamaha and the Qdeo was, IMHO, the weakest of the three at deinterlacing.


----------



## jilla60

Thanks a lot for the quick reply. I guess then I will go with Onkyo TX-NR1009. Even though it uses the HQV chip, how to know what is implemented in this particular reciever. I asked the Question in the Audio section & obviously most of them even set VP off









Anyone here recommend a particular model (Obviously around $800) ? Thanks !


----------



## Hyrax

Jilla60 - A lot of people may have different opinions on the topic, but I really like having an external VP. It allows me to not give a moment's notice to a receiver's scaling, de-interlacing, or whatever else comes along. I just buy a receiver that does the best job with audio for the money I wish to spend, whether it be a McIntosh MC8207, or an entry level Onkyo. Since I bought my Edge I've updated by receiver twice and each time there has been such a feeling of freedom because I can simply base by decision on the sonic abilities of the receiver.


----------



## Gary J

Scaling and de-interlacing is now in the form of commodity chips all about the same and probably in many of your devices. The only reason for VPs these days is old devices with oddball resolutions, aspect rations, etc.


----------



## slb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22225646
> 
> 
> Scaling and de-interlacing is now in the form of commodity chips all about the same and probably in many of your devices. The only reason for VPs these days is old devices with oddball resolutions, aspect rations, etc.



I understand your point, but some VPs do more that deinterlacing and scaling by having full CMS and multi-point grayscale adjustments. These can contribute greatly to overall PQ.


----------



## jilla60




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22225436
> 
> 
> Jilla60 - A lot of people may have different opinions on the topic, but I really like having an external VP. It allows me to not give a moment's notice to a receiver's scaling, de-interlacing, or whatever else comes along. I just buy a receiver that does the best job with audio for the money I wish to spend, whether it be a McIntosh MC8207, or an entry level Onkyo. Since I bought my Edge I've updated by receiver twice and each time there has been such a feeling of freedom because I can simply base by decision on the sonic abilities of the receiver.



Thanks. I don't care much for the audio. Probably one of the very few .......







Sorry. But I care a lot about video PQ. We watch a lot of SD channells out of our DISH (international). With the two new tvs, the PQ has improved but I am looking still for one that would do 1080P on the SD (Dish reciever does only 1080i). I do have a DVDO hooked up to a 3 year old SHarp LED TV


Instead of going again with DVDO, can anyone recommend something? Even if I get Onkyo 809, i would only hook up HDMI and still the Audio will be thru TV. Does it make sense? Unique situation or Idiotic?










Please help. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## hconwell

I just purchased a new Edge Green. Have only investigated with it for one evening. But based on that experience, I have a couple questions. First, let me say that I only purchased this unit for one reason ... and that is to do custom vertical stretches primarily for spherical 65mm stuff (like upcoming "Lawrence") and also 1.85 content. I have a variable stretch Prismasonic ALens in front of my IN-78 and so can use the entire panel to display 2.21 stuff without using my projector's zoom lens. Any other benefits of this processor are fine ... but the custom stretch is the real reason I bought it. Here are my Q's:


1) I've noticed that when switching sources, the Edge displays info on the screen about the source to which I'm switching (big yellow label upper right that will say "HDMI-2"). Is there a way to turn off all screen info displays. I don't want to see that stuff.


2.) Also, when switching (say from BD to HDDVD), the entire screen flashes bright blue, then goes blank, then comes up lime green, then displays the new source properly. The switch happens impressively fast considering HDCP ... but these extraneous flashes of color aren't very cinema-like. Any way around that?


3.) I've not been able to get either my Panasonic BD-30 or my Tosh X-A2 to output 1080p/24. I can get the Edge to output 1080p/24 ... but only when the disc sources are sending 60 hrz content. If I enable 1:1 data in the Edge and specify 24 hrz output on my players as well as on the Edge, the screen goes blank and the Edge is unresponsive. But when I send 60 hrz content to the Edge and then set the Edge to output 24 hrz, my projector does indicate it's getting a 24 hrz signal. In that case, is the Edge "rebuilding" the 24 frames-per-second stream from the info it receives in 60 hrz format? It does look smoother when in this mode.


4.) If you setup a custom vertical stretch (say, for 2.21 stuff), is the Edge supposed to remember that zoom even if you switch to another source and then switch back? Mine doesn't seem to do that consistently.


This unit is very nice in a lot of ways ... but, so far, I'm not sure I want to keep it given my questions above.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hconwell*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22236367
> 
> 
> 3.) I've not been able to get either my Panasonic BD-30 or my Tosh X-A2 to output 1080p/24. I can get the Edge to output 1080p/24 ... but only when the disc sources are sending 60 hrz content. If I enable 1:1 data in the Edge and specify 24 hrz output on my players as well as on the Edge, the screen goes blank and the Edge is unresponsive. But when I send 60 hrz content to the Edge and then set the Edge to output 24 hrz, my projector does indicate it's getting a 24 hrz signal. In that case, is the Edge "rebuilding" the 24 frames-per-second stream from the info it receives in 60 hrz format? It does look smoother when in this mode.


I can't answer the stretching questions, but on the Edge you want to set the output to 1080p/60Hz (not auto or 24Hz) and also set frame rate to 1:1. That way it will always output a 60Hz signal except if fed a 24Hz signal then it will automagically switch to 24Hz. It's kind of a un-obvious setup but works well in the "real world" when switching between broadcast and film frame rates. (Page 75 in the manual)


----------



## Kilian.ca

2) That seems to be specific set up dependent because mine (using the old Edge) doesn't show the same colour flashes.


3) I had a Panasonic BD30 and 1080p24 output to the Edge 24p to plasma worked. Auto on the Edge with 1:1 and frame lock work for my set up.


4) It should remember at least for the same input resolution. I don't use it much so can't vouch for its robustness. Did you actually check it's the same input resolution, or go back into the menu and see if the zoom setting is still there?


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22237282
> 
> 
> 4) It should remember at least for the same input resolution. I don't use it much so can't vouch for its robustness. Did you actually check it's the same input resolution, or go back into the menu and see if the zoom setting is still there?


I think that is the key. I suspect that if the resolution (or frame rate) changes for the source it will lose the zoom setting.


The color flashes are caused by the projector trying to sync with the source. Perhaps different projectors will flash different colors. The flashing problem can only be solved by the projector not displaying anything during the hand shaking sequence, I believe.


This is a really good VP for the money. You might want to check to see if the Lumagen products have the zoom memory features you want...but even their Mini costs twice as much as the Edge.


----------



## hconwell

Thanks to all for the help. I'll have some more time with this new device next week and will try to get the 24hrz problem solved first. I'll set the two disc players to output 1080p/24, then setup the Edge to output 1080p/60 and will lock the output frame rate to 1:1. That doesn't sound right to me ... but that is what you've said. I hope it works.


The other issues (flashing, extraneous messages) could all be handled by blanking the screen for a moment ... but I was hoping to avoid that technique.


In terms of each source remembering its zoom, I'll experiment more with that also when I spend time with it next week.


Again, thanks. Will post what I find.


----------



## Frankie1588

I am interested in purchasing the DVDO Edge green for one reason and that is because my new TV apparently doesn't have great video processing. It is a new Panasonic ST50 which is 1080p. It causes a lot of posterization when receiving 720p content. Its quite noticeable on 720p PS3 games. Unfortunately, PS3 doesn't have an internal scaler as you guys know so this is a problem. It is also apparent in 1080i/p, but not as bad as 720p.


Will the DVDO Edge have better upscaling/ video processing quality than my TV? I absolutely love this TV outside of the glaring posterization problems which are greatly enhanced with 720p content. I mainly want to use this device to upscale/video process my PS3/360/Cable.


I also have a question about game mode. This will add 6ms of input lag, correct? Does the input lag that is given from this video processor add onto the current input lag of my TV? For example: my TV has an input lag of around 32ms. I would then get 38ms of input lag total with the video processor, correct? Or would I get 6ms total lag? That seems doubtful, but would be quite amazing!










I am interested in purchasing it if it will fix these issues. Hope to hear back from you guys soon!


----------



## Gary J

That is a pretty nice TV to not have good video processing so I would look to rule out everything else first - cables, connections, signal strength, interference, settings, etc.


----------



## Fudoh

The processing lag of the Edge will be *ADDED* to the lag of your TV - of course.


I have no experience with the new Panasonic sets, so I can't comment on your posterization issues. The Edge's scaling is NOT very good for video games and computer signals. It's very very sharp and adds a certain amount of ringing, but if you like it sharp, maybe you will like it. The Edge also disables the edge and detail enhancement controls in gamemode.


But anyway - whatever your issues are with the Panasonic's scaling, they will be gone with a Edge. Whatever issues you already have when feeding 1080p, they will remain the same.


----------



## Frankie1588




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22295429
> 
> 
> That is a pretty nice TV to not have good video processing so I would look to rule out everything else first - cables, connections, signal strength, interference, settings, etc.



Yeah, I tried just about everything. I changed settings, cables, inputs, and just about everything I could think of. That's why I was hoping the DVDO Edge could possibly do a better job.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22295546
> 
> 
> The processing lag of the Edge will be *ADDED* to the lag of your TV - of course.
> 
> I have no experience with the new Panasonic sets, so I can't comment on your posterization issues. The Edge's scaling is NOT very good for video games and computer signals. It's very very sharp and adds a certain amount of ringing, but if you like it sharp, maybe you will like it. The Edge also disables the edge and detail enhancement controls in gamemode.
> 
> But anyway - whatever your issues are with the Panasonic's scaling, they will be gone with a Edge. Whatever issues you already have when feeding 1080p, they will remain the same.



So will the game mode disable the extra sharp look that you mentioned or just edge/detail enhancement.


Thank you both for your input!


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22295429
> 
> 
> That is a pretty nice TV to not have good video processing so I would look to rule out everything else first - cables, connections, signal strength, interference, settings, etc.





> Quote:
> Posterization of an image entails conversion of a continuous gradation of tone to several regions of fewer tones, with abrupt changes


I have to agree. Modern TVs do a pretty good job of scaling and should rarely introduce posterization from a properly formed 720p signal. I would think that any TV that actually inroduced the excessive posterization that you're seeing would be loudly criticized throughout the land.


The fact that you see posterization in 720p and " It is also apparent in 1080i/p, but not as bad as 720p." seems to me to indicate that there is more than just a scaling problem. I believe Fox and ABC broadcast their HD shows in 720p, and everybody else in 1080i. What you're saying seems to imply you're seeing it on every TV show you watch. Is that the case? Or do you only see it it in PS3 games or while streaming videos? If that is the case, then the problem is most likely that the bit rate of the game (or stream) is not high enough. Most (all?) of the posterization I see is when my videos are bit starved - that is to say the problem is in the source.


That said, I used to use my Edge with my PS3 and liked what it did. I also use it with my Roku and it seems to help NetFlix and other streaming services look sharper. So the Edge may provide you with better scaling and may provide a better picture, but I'm not sure it will eliminate the posterization you're seeing.


----------



## Frankie1588




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22295835
> 
> 
> I have to agree. Modern TVs do a pretty good job of scaling and should rarely introduce posterization from a properly formed 720p signal. I would think that any TV that actually inroduced the excessive posterization that you're seeing would be loudly criticized throughout the land.
> 
> The fact that you see posterization in 720p and " It is also apparent in 1080i/p, but not as bad as 720p." seems to me to indicate that there is more than just a scaling problem. I believe Fox and ABC broadcast their HD shows in 720p, and everybody else in 1080i. What you're saying seems to imply you're seeing it on every TV show you watch. Is that the case? Or do you only see it it in PS3 games or while streaming videos? If that is the case, then the problem is most likely that the bit rate of the game (or stream) is not high enough. Most (all?) of the posterization I see is when my videos are bit starved - that is to say the problem is in the source.
> 
> That said, I used to use my Edge with my PS3 and liked what it did. I also use it with my Roku and it seems to help NetFlix and other streaming services look sharper. So the Edge may provide you with better scaling and may provide a better picture, but I'm not sure it will eliminate the posterization you're seeing.



I can almost live with the effect on my cable box because I can force it to 1080i and it looks fine. I think just about every channel I have watched looks noticeable worse (in terms of posterization) on 720p.


I can't force PS3 to 1080i/p which makes it a problem. The posterization is pretty bad in 720p. I can definitely notice the difference. I cannot notice it(from what I have played) when the game is 1080p native (very select few). Batman Arkham City can be forced to 1080p (one of the few) and I noticed the posterization was gone in 1080p, but seen in 720p.


----------



## Kilian.ca

Guys, not much point carrying on, have a look over at the Panasonic plasma thread...in a nutshell, no one else sees any issue and he is getting a replacement.


----------



## Frankie1588




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22297079
> 
> 
> Guys, not much point carrying on, have a look over at the Panasonic plasma thread...in a nutshell, no one else sees any issue and he is getting a replacement.



I am not keeping the replacement if it has the same issue. Many other users reported the same issue I am having. I am not the only one. I don't want to start a fight here and argue about the TV. I simply want to understand if the DVDO EDGE Green will help my situation.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frankie1588*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22296554
> 
> 
> I can almost live with the effect on my cable box because I can force it to 1080i and it looks fine. I think just about every channel I have watched looks noticeable worse (in terms of posterization) on 720p.



This part does not make any sense because it does an unnecessary de-interlacing.


720p *-> 1080p -> 1080i* -> TV -> 1080p


instead of


720p -> TV -> 1080p


----------



## barend

Getting nuts trying to resolve so please try to help me!


Got an Edge, a DVD player, a blu ray player (Oppo BDP-95) and a 55" Sammy TV.


What I see is a series of hiccups when the image/camera moves horizontally.

5 or 6 for 24p, 50 or 60 Hz Edge setting more severe but often less.

No difference whether I play a standard DVD on the DVD player or the Oppo.


Blu ray discs are unaffected.

So is the HD/SD output from the set top box (sat.).


I live in a 50 Hz country, but I tried every setting I could think of: 50 Hz / 60 Hz output on the players, and on the Edge.


I am not sure what I am seeing here, maybe somehow it's frequency related (I think...) but what can I try?


----------



## Kilian.ca

For PAL DVDs, player and vp should pass 50i or 50p, TV should display at 50Hz or a multiple of 25Hz. So check the TV's output frame-rate first. Turn off frame interpolation. Check carefully for each device.


For NTSC DVDs, likewise player and vp pass 60i or 60p, TV displays at 60Hz or 120Hz.


Panning judder is present in some DVDs even some Blu-rays at 24p and can't be smoothed out completely but at least ensure no frame-rate conversion occurs.


----------



## herman56

Would a dvdo edge help eliminate "vertical banding" that I have on my HDTV.....it is slight, but it is noticeable. I love the set otherwise. It is a Sony hx929 65 inch. Thanks for any help


----------



## GadgetTechGuy

I am considering purchasing the Edge Green to clean up regular film DVD's.


I want to connect my portable blu ray/dvd player/recorder to the edge then the edge to another burner and burn the dvd at 1080p signal from the edge after being processed.


I was told by the company that makes Edge that it will work


Will it?


Thanks.


----------



## Hyrax

The Edge output is via HDMI. Does your other burner have an HDMI imput? I've never heard of such a thing.

However, I'm not quite sure why you want to do the burn step. What most of us do is just play the original DVD and let the Edge de-interlace and scale it.


----------



## barend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6810#post_22299478
> 
> 
> For PAL DVDs, player and vp should pass 50i or 50p, TV should display at 50Hz or a multiple of 25Hz. So check the TV's output frame-rate first. Turn off frame interpolation. Check carefully for each device.
> 
> For NTSC DVDs, likewise player and vp pass 60i or 60p, TV displays at 60Hz or 120Hz.
> 
> Panning judder is present in some DVDs even some Blu-rays at 24p and can't be smoothed out completely but at least ensure no frame-rate conversion occurs.




Thanks-

Set the Edge output to 1080p50 and that removed the hiccups, but it also removed 24p for blu rays.

Finally found some entries in the Edge settings: tracks input and tracks input 1:1.

That did the trick: I now have scaleroutput of 24p (for blu rays) and 50p (for dvd's).


----------



## Frankie1588

I have one quick question about the DVDO Edge.


Do you still control the picture settings within the TV ALONG with the settings from the DVDO Edge? Or are picture controls exclusively set using the DVDO Edge?


Thanks guys!


----------



## GadgetTechGuy

_The Edge output is via HDMI. Does your other burner have an HDMI imput? I've never heard of such a thing.

However, I'm not quite sure why you want to do the burn step. What most of us do is just play the original DVD and let the Edge de-interlace and scale it._


Thanks for the reply.


Not sure if I explained this right.


Let me try again.


I ave a DVD of an old 1980's TV movie. I want to burn a new copy that will look much better.


I want to know if the Edge Green will be able to process the reg DVD to as close to HD as possible on the output into ym DVD/blu ray burner.


The people at Edge said yes. I want to see if that is true and exactly how to do it.



Thanks.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetTechGuy*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22310705
> 
> 
> I want to know if the Edge Green will be able to process the reg DVD to as close to HD as possible on the output into ym DVD/blu ray burner.
> 
> The people at Edge said yes. I want to see if that is true and exactly how to do it.
> 
> Thanks.


I guess I was not clear enough. The people at Edge are technically correct, but it all depends on the input you've got on your DVD recorder. The Edge output is via HDMI. Unless your DVD/Blu ray burner has an HDMI input you cannot do what you want. The whole idea behind HDMI is to stop people from copying DVDs and Blu-Rays.


If you really want to do this, look into getting a Hauppauge HD PVR, a good up-scaling Blu-Ray (or an Edge), and something to convert (such as the ViewHD) the HDMI output to VGA/component. The Hauppauge HD PVR only takes analog input and re-encodes it. This re-encoding step makes things look a very little bit softer than the original.


The truth be known, after going through all that ... your video still isn't going to be vastly improved. If it looks like junk on your original DVD, it will still look like junk after this. What the Edge and other scalers do is make good looking DVDs look fantastic. I've been told that the scalers on most new TVs also do this, so you might not even notice any improvement.


----------



## GadgetTechGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22312815
> 
> 
> I guess I was not clear enough. The people at Edge are technically correct, but it all depends on the input you've got on your DVD recorder. The Edge output is via HDMI. Unless your DVD/Blu ray burner has an HDMI input you cannot do what you want. The whole idea behind HDMI is to stop people from copying DVDs and Blu-Rays.
> 
> If you really want to do this, look into getting a Hauppauge HD PVR, a good up-scaling Blu-Ray (or an Edge), and something to convert (such as the ViewHD) the HDMI output to VGA/component. The Hauppauge HD PVR only takes analog input and re-encodes it. This re-encoding step makes things look a very little bit softer than the original.
> 
> The truth be known, after going through all that ... your video still isn't going to be vastly improved. If it looks like junk on your original DVD, it will still look like junk after this. What the Edge and other scalers do is make good looking DVDs look fantastic. I've been told that the scalers on most new TVs also do this, so you might not even notice any improvement.



Thanks for the reply







, I appreciate it.


Not sure if I would ever purchase anything from Hauppauge though. I have their horrible 1250 TV Tuner card that, well, does not get any of my cable stations.


I have contacted them multiple times for support and they've never addressed the issue. Serious lack of any support from them.


Getting back to what you suggested. If I use an HDMI converter to VGA/component will that seriously degrade the up-converting created by the DVDO Edge Green?


The portable DVD/Blu ray burner player I have only has a USB2.0 to go into my PC. Now inside my PC I have 2 blu ray/DVD burner's players, so could I connect the Edge to the PC through the PC's HDMI and then copy the better quality in one of those burners?


Thanks again.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetTechGuy*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22313345
> 
> 
> The portable DVD/Blu ray burner player I have only has a USB2.0 to go into my PC. Now inside my PC I have 2 blu ray/DVD burner's players, so could I connect the Edge to the PC through the PC's HDMI and then copy the better quality in one of those burners?


Yikes! That really sounds like doing it the very hard way, and fraught with the almost certain potential that you will end up with worse picture quality, if all the players/burners are in a PC and you are outputting from the PC to the Edge and back into the PC again.


I don't have a PC these days, but what you are describing would be very easy to do in software on a Mac and I only mention this because there's gotta be a easy way to do this on a PC.


Step 1: Convert the DVD to a HD codec format (i.e. H.264) using software that properly (and fully) de-interlaces the DVD's 480i encoding and scales the picture to 1080p


Step 2: Burn the file to a Blu Ray disc using software that formats the data for Blu Ray but does not transcode/re-encode the video a second time


----------



## Gary J

Most people would get a media player like the Popcorn Hour and forget about all of that crap.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22313393
> 
> 
> Most people would get a media player like the Popcorn Hour and forget about all of that crap.


Yup. Once the DVD is on the hard drive you have all sorts of options to play the file and never bother with a disc.


At this point I think this discussion has veered wildly from the Edge (my apologies) and I'd suggest looking at the HTPC forum for options for doing everything on the PC.


----------



## GadgetTechGuy

Thanks for all of the input (and wise remarks







, lol).


All I want to to do is take a DVD I purchased (legally), and make it better and burn the improved copy on either another DVD or Blu Ray that I can play on most Blu Ray or DVD players, either a regular home one or PC..


It is an old 1980's DVD and I want to make the quality of the disc I will burn (from my PAID for original







) as best I can make it.


All LEGALLY and not for re sale of course....Seriously.


Thanks once more.


----------



## Gary J

Legally purchased or not, copying a commercial DVD has been illegal since the 321 Studios case in 2004. Google it.


----------



## GadgetTechGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22313537
> 
> 
> Legally purchased or not, copying a commercial DVD has been illegal since the 321 Studios case in 2004. Google it.



I did Google it.


Many court cases have stated it is totally legal to make yourself a personal copy of items you legally purchased for your own personal use. Some site the "fair use". The subject varies and it is not the focus on my thread.


Now back to my question....


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetTechGuy*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22313594
> 
> 
> Now back to my question....


Yes, the Edge will technically do it---it will process _any_ standard video signal input and then de-interlace/scale to 1080p. But that's not the issue here, IMHO. The Edge is designed for real-time playback and will do that all day long. (i.e. Designed for a home theater setup: DVD Player==>Edge===>TV)


The very weak link here is your computer as it sounds like you will need to output video (not data) from the computer and shoot it through the Edge and then back into your computer using whatever capture card you have installed...all in real time. You can't just plug the external drive directly into the Edge using USB; the Edge must be fed a video signal, and the higher the quality the better (best would be digital "native" 480i via HDMI). And, unless you have some professional class HD encoder/capture card it is almost certain the real-time encoding will look worse than the DVD that you started with.


----------



## Tazishere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GadgetTechGuy*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22313594
> 
> 
> I did Google it.
> 
> Many court cases have stated it is totally legal to make yourself a personal copy of items you legally purchased for your own personal use. Some site the "fair use". The subject varies and it is not the focus on my thread.
> 
> Now back to my question....



Force the Edge to output 1080p. It will deinterlace, and scale to your needs. It will do it quickly, without any noticable lag time too.

Question: Do all Edge's ever made have the ABT 2010 chip?


----------



## Eyedoctor2

Just a quick note about customer service


My DVDO Edge would not power up after my warranty expired. I contacted them and they still allowed me to return the unit to them for repair at NO CHARGE. They didn't even charge me for return shipping.


I received the unit back about two weeks later and it is good as new.


Very refreshing to see a company back their product to this degree!


----------



## gadgetfreaky

Guys, would love your advice.


I have the Epson 5010 projector and the Denon 4311 which already has the Anchor Bay processor I believe. I've never actually changed the settings on the denon for video as there isn't much to tweak.


I can get a used DVDO Edge for $250 or so. Is it worth it? How do I connect it? I have verizon Fios and Boxee box with most MKV's at 1080p. BluRay player as well.


I wanted to eventually get calibration equipment and do my own true calibration and I think the DVDO Edge has the ability with the Calman right? to do auto calibration?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gary J

Waste of money if you already have a good processor in another device.


1080p does not need any processing to begin with.


----------



## kbarnes701




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetfreaky*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22351794
> 
> 
> Guys, would love your advice.
> 
> 
> I have the Epson 5010 projector and the Denon 4311 which already has the Anchor Bay processor I believe. I've never actually changed the settings on the denon for video as there isn't much to tweak.
> 
> 
> I can get a used DVDO Edge for $250 or so. Is it worth it? How do I connect it? I have verizon Fios and Boxee box with most MKV's at 1080p. BluRay player as well.
> 
> 
> I wanted to eventually get calibration equipment and do my own true calibration and I think the DVDO Edge has the ability with the Calman right? to do auto calibration?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The Edge does not allow any version of Calman to do auto-calibration unfortunately.


----------



## praz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbarnes701*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22352884
> 
> 
> 
> The Edge does not allow any version of Calman to do auto-calibration unfortunately.



Or any other calibration program since the Edge lacks the ability to do calibration.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *praz*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22353122
> 
> 
> Or any other calibration program since the Edge lacks the ability to do calibration.



How about a great free one ?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22354840
> 
> 
> How about a great free one ?


Yeah, but any CMS corrections are made in the display not the Edge.


----------



## recordboy

We are upgrading some of the smart classrooms at the college where I work. We desperately need to upgrade our projectors into a digital format as the computers (new mac Minis) are beginning to have connectivity issues over VGA (long story....).


By going to HDMI we will have to add some sort of switching for new digital sources. I had hoped to find a device that would give us enough inputs that would get us another 5+ years of changes. There are plenty of HDMI switches out there but the DVDO Edge Green seems to be nice for other devices as well (VCR, DVD, aux, document cameras, etc...).


This device looks good for all of our video switching needs, though I wish it had more inputs for audio only sources (turntable, cassette, aux, mini disc and even DAT. Yes, it's a music school.). And it would have been nice to have an analog audio out as well so we wouldn't have to upgrade our rack mount amp. We will have to have a keep a separate switch for all audio until we make other changes.


So, while not a perfect device for our needs it does come very close. I do have some questions.


It has two HDMI outs (with and without audio do not matter at this time), can it output both at the same time? One to a projector and the other to an HDMI 1080p monitor. A must for the computer and a plus for the other sources


It looks like the remote is the only way to switch between inputs. Do you think it will be easy to use in a classroom?


Easy to rack mount?


The price point on the Edge is nice compared to all the industrial devices($1500-$10,000) out there. Are there any other devices like this close in price? PHD-8VX is nice because it has the analog audio out and even has a VGA in but I don't think there are enough HDMI ports for us long term.


Thanks,

Jorin


----------



## Gary J

The two outputs, and a lot of other stuff, is explained in post #1.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recordboy*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22381459
> 
> 
> It has two HDMI outs (with and without audio do not matter at this time), can it output both at the same time? One to a projector and the other to an HDMI 1080p monitor. A must for the computer and a plus for the other sources



the hdmi outputs are with and without _video_, not audio. both have audio. one has both video and audio, the other just audio. if you need to drive two displays, you would need to run the output that has video and audio into an hdmi splitter.


----------



## factorz

So I am starting to wonder if I need my Edge anymore. I recently upgraded my AVR to a Marantz SR6006 which has Anchor Bay's ABT2015 10-bit processor. I have also moved from a Samsung DLP to a 2012 Panasonic Plasma along with a Darbee unit. I'm thinking of keeping the Edge with the DLP as it moves to another area of the house and let the AVR handle the Edge's duties. Thoughts? Also is anyone using their Edge with the Darbee? Thanks for looking.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22451051
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I was in the same boat six months ago with my Edge when I upgraded the AVR to a Yamaha RX-A2010 (HQV Vida 1900 video processor) connected to a 2010 Panasonic Plasma (VT25). After comparing the Edge to the Yamaha using the usual DVD and Blu Ray test discs I was happy with both but the Edge was also now redundant so I removed it from the stack. If the Edge offered something additional such as CMS (like the Duo) I would have made a different choice. I would think you are in a similar situation since the Marantz also uses an ABT processor. My $0.02.


----------



## factorz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluechunks*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22451096
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat six months ago with my Edge when I upgraded the AVR to a Yamaha RX-A2010 (HQV Vida 1900 video processor) connected to a 2010 Panasonic Plasma (VT25). After comparing the Edge to the Yamaha using the usual DVD and Blu Ray test discs I was happy with both but the Edge was also now redundant so I removed it from the stack. If the Edge offered something additional such as CMS (like the Duo) I would have made a different choice. I would think you are in a similar situation since the Marantz also uses an ABT processor. My $0.02.



Thanks for the feedback and I have a feeling that I would have reached the same choice you made. Looks like the Edge is going to follow the DLP to the basement setup.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22451051
> 
> 
> Also is anyone using their Edge with the Darbee?


I'd like to know this also.


----------



## balboarules

Yes, I am..


----------



## NxNW

Well, ok, anything else to add? Does it function properly with the edge (ie no handshake issues, color space conversion bugs)? Is the sharpening processing redundant?


----------



## balboarules

I have not seen any issues at all.. Picture has amazing details, the only issue that has come up and it is very minor, sometimes when you switch inputs, the screen will go all pink or green for a few seconds. Clarity and sharpness are amazing... Usually I will put something like this together and then remove and play around, but the picture looks so good, I just left it this way...


----------



## NxNW

Thanks. Sounds like your experience was in line with some reviews (such as this one http://www.highdefdigest.com/blog/darbeevision-darblet/ ). I'm sorta curious. Maybe not $270 curious, but at least a little curious.


----------



## balboarules

I was too.. very happy with it, running the bdp-83 to the edge, then the Darbee, to my xbr-65hx929... amazing picture quality!


Only issue I am getting is 3D from my PS3 though the Darbee.. several times the darbee menu shows up on the screen all broken up all over the screen.. did it once, then went away, now did it again today.. no idea what is causing that one.. I have the Edge set for 3D passthrough.


----------



## Frank-ajy199

Firmware upgrade for Edge Green.


I recently bought an Edge Green, found out its firmware file is edgeg100.sii, which was created on Nov 2008, and which is not a .abt file the user manual says. And the Edge's latest firmware 162_146.abt does NOT work on Edge Green.


What firmware do you use for Edge Green?


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *factorz*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6840#post_22451051
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I maintain the Edge in my setup because I love the auto-switching so much. I'm frustrated that you cannot set it for digital-audio-only inputs (like CD players) to auto switch (it requires a video input to auto-switch), but everything else auto-switches (BDP, game system, tivo, etc), and it's fantastic.


my two cents..

..dane


----------



## Bob Olink

I love the auto switching too but lately I am having a problem. When I have autoswitching selected on the remote and change channels on the cable box there are long pauses and

HDMI handshaking (apparently) issues. The channel pops on and off several times before the picture and sound stabilize. Sometimes I have to power cycle the Edge to get the

channel back. If I have the Edge source selected directly from the remote I don't have this problem. This happens whether or not I have any or all of the other devices hooked to the

Edge turned off or on. Seems like the auto switching is struggling and maybe causing handshaking issues or the Edge itself is having trouble locking onto the channel. When I first

got the Edge or even after the firmware update several months ago I never had this problem. I also replaced the cable box with not luck.


A second problem is that at times I get a fine-grained static on screen between channel changes on HD channels. If I unplug the Edge for a few minutes the problem goes away. It

only happens every few weeks but makes me worry something may be dying in my Edge.


I believe I am running the latest firmware and am going to reflash it and see if that cures the problem. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Regards folks.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fudoh*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6720#post_21251569
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested, here's what a 240p signal looks like on the Edge GREEN:
> http://pms.hazard-city.de/edge_green_240p.mov



I assume that this issue is still around? It looks like the latest firmware listed on their support page is v1.0 from June 30, 2011. Hard to believe that something this expensive isn't supported.


----------



## dannocron

FYI


Have an original DVDO Edge. Power supply went out on this unit. Called DVDO and they wanted $300.00 to fix it. They would not sell me just the power supply.


Looked online and found a suitable replacement.


Ordered it from Allied Electronics

Mfr. Part#: LFVLT60-1000

Allied Stock#: 70059478


Cost was around $50.00 plus shipping.


It puts out 5 volts at 12 amps. (The original put out 5 volts at 8 amps.) It is the same size as the original. The new one has a 6 pin connector for the output voltage. You just use pins 1-4 from the original connector.


----------



## Mike Butny

How does the edge compare to HQV Vida, scaling up to 1080p and 1080i to 1080p? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike Butny*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22679526
> 
> 
> How does the edge compare to HQV Vida, scaling up to 1080p and 1080i to 1080p? Thanks in advance.


Very well, IMHO.


FWIW, I removed the Edge from the stack after upgrading the receiver to a Yamaha RX-A2010 w/ the HQV Vida 1900. I'm missing some of the fine tuning that the Edge offered, but the basic scaling and de-interlacing performance is comparable as both do a great job IMHO.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dannocron*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22678423
> 
> 
> FYI
> 
> Have an original DVDO Edge. Power supply went out on this unit. Called DVDO and they wanted $300.00 to fix it. They would not sell me just the power supply.
> 
> Looked online and found a suitable replacement.
> 
> Ordered it from Allied Electronics
> 
> Mfr. Part#: LFVLT60-1000
> 
> Allied Stock#: 70059478
> 
> Cost was around $50.00 plus shipping.
> 
> It puts out 5 volts at 12 amps. (The original put out 5 volts at 8 amps.) It is the same size as the original. The new one has a 6 pin connector for the output voltage. You just use pins 1-4 from the original connector.



Same here-- DVDO Edge (not Green) .. Wife called today to say that there was nothing on the TV.. just black.. Got home, very faint, rapid clicking. Opened her up and found the little green LED blinking about 10 times per second with a faint clicking.. It was only outputting about 1.2V.. Zed's Dead, Baby.


Thank you SO much for sharing your finding. I just finished emailing DVDO then came here and saw your post. While I was hoping something more along the lines of $30 shipped, $50 is still better than buying a whole new Edge.


How did you narrow down the selection to this particular unit? Does the original power supply have a PN indicated on it detailing how much current output it supported? That was one of my emailed questions to DVDO (how much output current required)..


Bad timing for me (almost Christmas and big plans for the family visiting in 2 weeks!), hopefully I'll be able to get 'r fixed in time.


cheers,

..dane


EDIT-- I see the label now on the large brown cap:


CINCON ELECTRONICS CO, LTD

PN: CFM60S050

INPUT: 100-240V~

1.4A, 47-63Hz

OUTPUT: 5Vdc/8A

LEVEL 3


Quick google reveals that Mouser has 134pcs on-hand for $35+sh in small qty.


----------



## sofakng

This might not be the right place, but does anybody know if DVDO is beta testing their upcoming Quick6 HDMI switch?


I'd love to take a look at this product and compare it with a few other similar ones on the market...


----------



## dannocron

Good find. That power supply looks like the same unit that was used!


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dannocron*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22706425
> 
> 
> Good find. That power supply looks like the same unit that was used!










It is! I looked at the part number on the one I pulled out.. Cincon CFM60S050.. Then googled it.










..dane


----------



## Latinoheat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *balboarules*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22482258
> 
> 
> I was too.. very happy with it, running the bdp-83 to the edge, then the Darbee, to my xbr-65hx929... amazing picture quality!
> 
> Only issue I am getting is 3D from my PS3 though the Darbee.. several times the darbee menu shows up on the screen all broken up all over the screen.. did it once, then went away, now did it again today.. no idea what is causing that one.. I have the Edge set for 3D passthrough.



Hi, just a question for you, how does your HD cable look with the edge green and darbee? I also have the darbee and the picture looks excellent. I'm just wondering if one would benefit even more by adding the edge green as well.


----------



## audiodane

I thought I would update everyone on my power supply research..


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22697037
> 
> 
> CINCON ELECTRONICS CO, LTD
> 
> PN: CFM60S050
> 
> INPUT: 100-240V~
> 
> 1.4A, 47-63Hz
> 
> OUTPUT: 5Vdc/8A
> 
> LEVEL 3
> 
> Quick google reveals that Mouser has 134pcs on-hand for $35+sh in small qty.



Well, how frustrating. The cincon part is only rated to 25% of its max power rating at 70C. For anyone whose DVDO Edge is always on because of a persistent input signal like a Tivo or DVR, you know the DVDO gets pretty hot over time, especially if its in a rack.


Anyhoo, I hooked up the DVDO to my bench power supply (with a current meter) and also went through my Fluke 189 in current mode (as a second opinion), and the highest current mode I could muster between 480i, 1080i, 1080p24, and 1080p60 input (output always set to 1080p60) was in 1080p60 mode coming from my Oppo BDP80. PReP was enabled in that mode which may have been that last little bit of power needed. In that mode (1080p60 input, 1080p60 output), the power draw was right at 2.5A at 5VDC, or, just under 15W.


Looking on Mouser, Jameco, Newark, Digikey, and a few other places, it turns out there is a better AND cheaper power supply out there, the Mean Well EPS-45-5 . It's a 45W power supply, but before you get all huffy and puffy, note that in the part's datasheet the derating curve is on a 10% derating per 10degC above 40C. That puts it at 50% rated max at 70C. The original Cincon part CFM60S050 derates at 25% per 10C rise above 40C! That means that by 70C it's only rated at 25% of its original power rating! *AND* the EPS-45-5 part is about $10 LESS expensive! That means the Cincon part is rated only at 2A @ 70C, while the Mean Well part is rated at 3A @ 70C. And my tests clearly indicate that the DVDO operates at 2.5A while PReP'ing 1080p60 content from a 1080p24 source destined for a 1080p60 downstream display device. (There was nearly zero change in current when adding an audio-only output load to my AVR)


But... the better power supply has different connectors. And with different connectors come different contacts (pins). And with different connectors and different contacts come either a lot of headache (pliers and wire strippers and soldering iron) or a *very* expensive crimp tool.


IF it wasn't approaching Christmas, and IF I had a spare DVDO available to handle it while I did the work on the other, I would be ALL OVER that Mean Well 45W booger. It's such a better power supply-- (slightly) more typical efficiency, and better temperature derating. Alas, I don't have time with the holidays approaching to undergo that kind of surgery. There goes the "better for less money" option..










Back to Mouser--- Turns out if you look a little ways down, there is a Medical rated version of the Cincon part.. CFM60*M*050 .. costs about $10 more than the already pricier CFM60S050 part (compared to the Mean Well), but it has a slightly better derating curve than the "S" family. It is still 25% per 10degC that doesn't start until 50C instead of 40C. That gives you another 10C headroom in a hot equipment rack before the part approaches its inability to deliver the necessary current. Still not as good as the Mean Well power supply, but there's no worrying about connectors and crimp pins.


So, I've ordered one of the medical versions of the cincon part.


I've wanted for a while now to get one of those "energy saving" power strips and connect it to my TV so when the TV's off, the DVDO is turned off, but the TV is on the other side of the room-- the DVDO is in an equipment rack in a closet under the stairs. Grrr... I've been trying very hard to figure out a way to hook something like that up without going and designing something myself, but it looks like I'll have to do JUST that. Now that my DVDO Edge's power supply bit the dust (which I'm sure was due in no small part to the power supply overheating in the cramped equipment rack due to never getting a "break" but instead being on 24/7 for the past three years), I think it will be worth my while to create a remotely-controlled smart power strip. I have some ideas, just nothing CHEAP..










I will come back and report more after I get the new power supply in the mail..

*EDIT1-- it looks like the medical version has a swapped pinout-- I will verify when I receive it. If that's the case I will detail the very simple instructions how to swap pins on the connector for others that may go the medical supply route..*

*EDIT2-- I failed to take pictures, I'm sorry. The pin order is actually identical between the two models. The difference is that they use a different type of connector lock that has a plastic "tab" on the one side of the standard product, and the other side of the medical product. (To be clear, some would say it is a rotated connector, and to be fair, it is. But it's a rotated connector with a swapped pinout, so the net result is that the "power" pin is in the same physical location in relation to the power supply board itself, but the "plastic tab" that the other connector uses is now on the opposite side of the connector housing.) Anyway, all I ended up doing was taking a very sharp knife (exacto blade or box cutters) and cutting off the tab. Pin spacing is the same, old cable fits on new prongs just fine. I actually ended up making myself a new power connector because I happened to have that molex connector in stock and the terminals and the crimp tool. I did not have the right terminals and crimper on-hand for the Mean Well power supply, however. sigh. My old power cable was very stiff and brittle from whatever had happened to the old power supply, which is why I had to make a new one. Anyway, trimming off the header tab from the power supply PCB (both the input power header and the output power header) worked just fine.. Careful with forcing an extremely sharp blade through tough molded plastic, though- a quick slip and off goes your head! (or thumb) --> Just be sure the cable you hookup is connecting to "+5V" on the large, green, DVDO video board and to "+Vout (or Vo+ or something like that) on the power supply board. Likewise, "GND" on the DVDO circuit board should connect to the "Vo-" or "-Vout" on the power supply board.*


cheers,

..dane


----------



## BiggAW

I posted a thread a week or two ago about the N64 and the DVDO EDGE Green, and thanks to Fudoh, I learned about the 240p bug (and that 240p exists, I always thought composite == interlaced). So I called DVDO, and spoke to a technical support guy. He said they are "aware" of the problem, and will fix it in the next firmware update... yet they don't know when the next firmware update will come out. So I guess this whole "one HDMI" thing isn't going to happen, since now I need to run composite to my TV, and analog audio to my AVR just for the one console (I don't have a real SNES, only through the Wii). I'm kind of mad that the "one HDMI" and SD video scaling features that they sell don't work for older console owners because of this problem.


Also, I have several sources on composite plus a Wii (component) that all need analog audio input. Right now, I'm trying to use an analog to digital audio adapter to input the audio through optical on the DVDO EDGE, but as of yet, I haven't gotten it working yet. Can I just use the analog audio inputs on the EDGE GREEN for both component and composite video inputs and use an external analog switch to switch audio between sources? Yes, that requires another step, but it would actually simplify my setup, and is adequate for sources that aren't often used.


----------



## BiggAW

And it gets even better. This thing can't even handle my VCR- which apparently outputs in 240p as well. Greeeeeeaaaaaaat job, DVDO.


----------



## BiggAW

Or I could just get one of these things and call it a day:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011406&p_id=7111&seq=1&format=1#largeimage 


The DVDO EDGE will have to take the upscaled 720p and work on it, but whatever. It's not like I'm expecting 1080p quality from an N64...


----------



## Thago

I just bought a new DVDO Edge Green, but it seems to do absolutely nothing:
I connect my sources to the Edge Green through hdmi, the output via hdmi (video/audio) to my beamer (a Panasonic PT-AT 6000e), the toslink audio to my DAC, than power up the Edge Green -> nothing happens, except that the front led on the Edge is illuminated (solid red). The Panasonic keeps searching for an input signal, audio remains dead silent. With sources connected to a hdmi switch I formerly used (using the same hdmi cables as with the Edge Green), everything functions normally.
The Edge Green doesn't seem to respond to the remote control (no response to manual input selection, no response to the 'menu' key, no response to the 'power' or 'standby' button...
I noticed a newer firmware version on the DVDO-site, was able to connect the Edge Green to my computer, where it shows up as a USB-device, deleted the old firmware file and copied the new firmware file to the DVDO (green led flashing for a couple of seconds). After disconnecting the usb-cable, I reconnect the DVDO to the computer again, and check the firmware version... which is again the old version! The DVDO acts like it did before: it does nothing!


Do I have to conclude that my unit is broken, or am I doing something wrong? I also contacted DVDO (webformular) a couple of days ago, but I didn't recieve an answer yet.


----------



## scsiraid

Sounds broke to me. The red light would indicate that the Edge doesnt have a 'good' input signal. It would go green when it locks on.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22707958
> 
> 
> I thought I would update everyone on my power supply [snip]
> 
> I will come back and report more after I get the new power supply in the mail..
> 
> ..dane



Amazingly detailed and helpful - thanks audiodane


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22794609
> 
> 
> Sounds broke to me. The red light would indicate that the Edge doesnt have a 'good' input signal. It would go green when it locks on.



I thought "blue" was lock on a good signal, and blinking blue was lock on a good input signal, but no downstream device active to send it to (TV off), or HDCP not on (TV off), or something like that.. ?


..dane


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22795063
> 
> 
> Amazingly detailed and helpful - thanks audiodane



No problem.. I updated the post above with the final power connector information.. Simple, really, just trim off the header tabs on the two power supply connectors (120Vin and +5Vout) and reconnect in the exact same orientation as before. Simply checking the markings on the PCB itself is a safe assurance that you got it right. (Vo+ to +5V and Vo- to GND)


cheers,

..dane


----------



## scsiraid

Yeah... I should have said Blue... not Green. I have a regular Edge so there could be some differences there too... But the fact that there is no link to the display and Fail Safe doesnt bring up a good link (I assumed he tried Fail Safe mode) it sure sounds like the Edge is pretty 'dead'. I havent seen a blinking blue... Ill have to try that.


----------



## audiodane

I'm pretty sure blinking blue is what mine shows with my TV outputting a solid signal but the downstream device (TV or AVR) is off.. But I'm not at home to verify.. sorry.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Does the original Edge with the latest firmware have any issues with 240p?


Edit: Also, does the original Edge handle 1080/24p input and or output?


----------



## Thago

Yes, I tried Fail Safe mode (meaning I pushed this button on the remote control). Since I have the impression that the Edge Green doesn't respond to the remote, nothing happened...


According to DVDO's website, the color code of the led is:


EDGE power LED color table:

LED Description

Off Standby Mode

Red No Signal Received

Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received

Blue EDGE is processing the input


Another strange issue: after attemping to write the new firmware to the DVDO using a Windos computer, the power led is first off, than red. When I do the same using a linux machine (Ubuntu 12.04), the power led turns green...


Anyhow, I contacted the distributor in Germany, and I will return the unit to them. Thanks everybody for replying!


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22796059
> 
> 
> Does the original Edge with the latest firmware have any issues with 240p?
> 
> Edit: Also, does the original Edge handle 1080/24p input and or output?



240p- I don't recall. Fudoh knows better than the back of his hand. He's got plenty of information on his site about it (I'm sure you've already found it).. careful though, it causes even DVDO fanboys to start questioning how to obtain video bliss..


1080p24, no problem. I have original edge fed by an oppo bdp80 and it accepts 1080p24 and 1080p60 just fine..


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thago*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22796142
> 
> 
> Yes, I tried Fail Safe mode (meaning I pushed this button on the remote control). Since I have the impression that the Edge Green doesn't respond to the remote, nothing happened...
> 
> According to DVDO's website, the color code of the led is:
> 
> EDGE power LED color table:
> 
> LED Description
> 
> Off Standby Mode
> 
> Red No Signal Received
> 
> Green Unknown/Unsupported Signal Received
> 
> Blue EDGE is processing the input
> 
> Another strange issue: after attemping to write the new firmware to the DVDO using a Windos computer, the power led is first off, than red. When I do the same using a linux machine (Ubuntu 12.04), the power led turns green...
> 
> Anyhow, I contacted the distributor in Germany, and I will return the unit to them. Thanks everybody for replying!



sorry you had so much trouble with it.. seems weird to me.. maybe it is just a defective unit. DVDO's aren't perfect (and are lacking a few basic features that I'd love to have), but for what they are, and their price point, they're still quite fantastic.


..dane


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22796059
> 
> 
> Does the original Edge with the latest firmware have any issues with 240p?


Nope, it works fine. It's only reportedly a problem with the Edge "Green."


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22796765
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p24, no problem. I have original edge fed by an oppo bdp80 and it accepts 1080p24 and 1080p60 just fine..
> 
> sorry you had so much trouble with it.. seems weird to me.. maybe it is just a defective unit. DVDO's aren't perfect (and are lacking a few basic features that I'd love to have), but for what they are, and their price point, they're still quite fantastic.
> 
> ..dane



Just about every player, display, etc,. in the last few years has a commodity chip in it just as good and 1080p does not need any processing. Quite fantastic? Quite ordinary.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Ok, I'm thinking about picking up an original Edge second-hand, and am trying to read through the massive backlog of this thread. What things should I check out to avoid buying a lemon?


----------



## NeilPeart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900_100#post_22797026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6870#post_22796765
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p24, no problem. I have original edge fed by an oppo bdp80 and it accepts 1080p24 and 1080p60 just fine..
> 
> sorry you had so much trouble with it.. seems weird to me.. maybe it is just a defective unit. DVDO's aren't perfect (and are lacking a few basic features that I'd love to have), but for what they are, and their price point, they're still quite fantastic.
> 
> ..dane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every player, display, etc,. in the last few years has a commodity chip in it just as good and 1080p does not need any processing. Quite fantastic? Quite ordinary.
Click to expand...


Not many chips to this day de-interlace as well as the ABT chip that is inside the Edge. I'm not saying the Edge is perfect, and the ringing it presents on 240p is terrible (along with the mediocre comb filter); however, for the price it does a great job. Those with CRTs or displays with convergence variances see greater benefit due to the scaling and underscan capabilities. Some folks believe the ABT chip in the original Oppo BDP-83 player (same as the Edge) is better than the current chips in the BDP-93 or even BDP-103. To each their own.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22801022
> 
> 
> Not many chips to this day de-interlace as well as the ABT chip that is inside the Edge. I'm not saying the Edge is perfect, and the ringing it presents on 240p is terrible (along with the mediocre comb filter); however, for the price it does a great job. Those with CRTs or displays with convergence variances see greater benefit due to the scaling and underscan capabilities. Some folks believe the ABT chip in the original Oppo BDP-83 player (same as the Edge) is better than the current chips in the BDP-93 or even BDP-103. To each their own.



Which is why I said "Just about every player, display, etc,. in the last few years". Not talking about odd resolutions (240p), CRT or old displays. I would argue this part however -"Not many chips to this day de-interlace as well". Same with scaling.


----------



## Kilian.ca

This kind of repetitive negative remark about the Edge in this thread is getting tiresome (I've done a search in this thread on Gary J's posts). It's not so much the remark that HD doesn't need video processing but rather the way it is said repeatedly. We get the message long ago. Maybe you have a grudge against DVDO. In a users' thread we are not here generally to be constantly told that the Edge isn't useful. If just about any player, AVR and display now has excellent vp chips then nobody needs a Lumagen, or Darbee or whatever. Do you go round telling their users too? Try doing the same in an Oppo thread and see what reaction you get.


I particularly find it useful to know for Blu-ray if the source is 23.98 or 24.00 (I was the first to prove the Onkyo 818 has the 24p bug using the Edge), or 1080i50/1080i60 (I was the first to find out the Pioneer 140 converts 50i to 60i), or if the extras are SD or HD or find out what colorspace the AVR is outputting (try to find that info on your AVR isn't easy: I found out the Arcam AVR only outputs RGB). I like other features too.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22804407
> 
> 
> In a users' thread we are not here generally to be constantly told that the Edge isn't useful.



From time to time (hardly "constantly") people ask if the Edge would be useful for them. Care to do a search on gratitude meted out for straight answers?


And in case you missed it - "Not talking about odd resolutions (240p), CRT or old displays."


----------



## D6500Ken

Killian,


He apparently doesn't get it.


Maybe he owns a display that lets him know exactly what's happening with the input signal (mine doesn't).


Maybe he blindly accepts that that all implementation of video processing in a product works as intended (the chip in my pre-pro doesn't).


I have seen many instances of this. There are Blu-ray players that don't do 4:2:0 to 4:4:4 color conversion correctly. There are receivers that input video levels and output PC levels. The list goes on.


I could go into the advantage of superior scaling vs. the "good enough for Joe six-pack" scaling found in typical cable boxes and satellite receivers, but I'll leave that for another discussion.


Ken Whitcomb


----------



## oryan_dunn

So, I think I've settled on the original Edge is the model for me, based on the 240p game mode bug in the Green. I've read through the pages from the time the Green was released, and many people were asking if there was anything different in video processing between the two. I never did see much of a definitive answer. It seems the original used the ABT2010 and the Green the ABT2015? Looking at the spec sheets for those, I don't see much of a difference, which makes me wonder why the new model. With the latest firmware on the original Edge, is it a feature match for the Green (other than 240p game mode bug and no front HDMI)? Very interesting how active DVDO was here on AVS back at the beginning of the thread. Would have been nice to see a comparison chart put out by DVDO between the two.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22805957
> 
> 
> So, I think I've settled on the original Edge is the model for me, based on the 240p game mode bug in the Green. I've read through the pages from the time the Green was released, and many people were asking if there was anything different in video processing between the two. I never did see much of a definitive answer. It seems the original used the ABT2010 and the Green the ABT2015? Looking at the spec sheets for those, I don't see much of a difference, which makes me wonder why the new model. With the latest firmware on the original Edge, is it a feature match for the Green (other than 240p game mode bug and no front HDMI)? Very interesting how active DVDO was here on AVS back at the beginning of the thread. Would have been nice to see a comparison chart put out by DVDO between the two.



My gut feel is the "Green" is a product refresh based on cost reductions and potentially replacing an old design that can no longer be produced with newly available parts so that it CAN be reproduced once more. This happens a lot. Oppo's BDP80 (I think that was the one) is actually a great example of a product that was FINALLY introduced into the market and was very successful and popular but had a substantially short life because a key component that went into the box became no longer available. Other times a cheaper way to do the same thing is introduced (think of when PlayStation came out with their "Slim" model just for one example). Maybe a few minor tweaks to the "feature list" but largely a cost reduction. *I think* the Edge Green falls into that category.


I actually wasn't aware of the 240p issue in the Green version but not in the original.. I'm glad to know it now though, for the next guy that comes along asking..










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22797026
> 
> 
> Just about every player, display, etc,. in the last few years has a commodity chip in it just as good and 1080p does not need any processing. Quite fantastic? Quite ordinary.



Gary-- your jab is equivalent to the statement, "A Chevy and a Porsche will both get you work in the morning and home in the evening, so a Porsche isn't 'quite fantastic,' rather, it's 'quite ordinary.'" From one perspective, everyone and their mother would have to agree with you. From another perspective, the same statement couldn't be much farther from the truth.


So, from one perspective, sure, the DVDO is pretty ordinary, I agree! Video in, video out. Totally unnecessary. From another perspective, however, it really is quite fantastic. Maybe not for the price point that "Joe" is willing to pay.. But the real question is why more commodity components do NOT use such readily available technology? One answer? -- not everyone needs it! (gets back to the "what does 'Joe' need to be happy?" question) IMO, The video processing available in a DVDO does beat the pants off MANY "commodity" devices out there. Whether or not the end user can NOTICE the improvements, well, is completely subjective.. As they say.. YMMV. And if you've tried an Edge and see absolutely no point in it, then that's fantastic! You've just saved yourself tons of money over the long run..










cheers,

..dane


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22807171
> 
> 
> My gut feel is the "Green" is a product refresh based on cost reductions and potentially replacing an old design that can no longer be produced with newly available parts so that it CAN be reproduced once more. This happens a lot. Oppo's BDP80 (I think that was the one) is actually a great example of a product that was FINALLY introduced into the market and was very successful and popular but had a substantially short life because a key component that went into the box became no longer available. Other times a cheaper way to do the same thing is introduced (think of when PlayStation came out with their "Slim" model just for one example). Maybe a few minor tweaks to the "feature list" but largely a cost reduction. *I think* the Edge Green falls into that category.
> 
> I actually wasn't aware of the 240p issue in the Green version but not in the original.. I'm glad to know it now though, for the next guy that comes along asking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane



I hadn't thought of that, but I bet that's what happened. The ABT2010 wasn't available, so the moved to the ABT2015. I also wonder if the 240p bug isn't something that can be corrected via firmware. Perhaps it's something that got baked into the 2015 ASIC with the bug present. There's not been one firmware update since the Green was released. Other than the 240p bug, I'm not sure I've seen reports of anything else that needs fixed on the Green.


It's interesting, though that the ABT2010 isn't marked "Obsolete", but the ABT2015 is.
ABT2010 
ABT2015


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22807335
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought of that, but I bet that's what happened. The ABT2010 wasn't available, so the moved to the ABT2015. I also wonder if the 240p bug isn't something that can be corrected via firmware. Perhaps it's something that got baked into the 2015 ASIC with the bug present. There's not been one firmware update since the Green was released. Other than the 240p bug, I'm not sure I've seen reports of anything else that needs fixed on the Green.
> 
> It's interesting, though that the ABT2010 isn't marked "Obsolete", but the ABT2015 is.
> ABT2010
> ABT2015



But 2010 is "not recommended for new designs," which typically means "it's not out of production yet, but it may be soon." 


2015 already obsolete, interesting.. Maybe it wasn't as big a seller as they'd hoped.. Or maybe they've already got a better part ready to hit the market..


I admit to not have enough time to keep up with their chipsets..










..dane


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22797026
> 
> 
> Just about every player, display, etc,. in the last few years has a commodity chip in it just as good and 1080p does not need any processing. Quite fantastic? Quite ordinary.



Just about zero HD channel airs in proper 1080p ITU709, not to mention various frame rates, PAL/NTSC, horrible 4:2:0 junk pushed out in 10Mbit MPEG2 etc etc.


Anyone believing his run-of-the-mill TV set comes anywhere close to EDGE's frame rate or color space conversion/deint/PREP/etc quality is clearly an utterly clueless person.


----------



## Kilian.ca

Well said and thanks Ken and T2k!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22804610
> 
> 
> 
> From time to time (hardly "constantly") people ask if the Edge would be useful for them. Care to do a search on gratitude meted out for straight answers?
> 
> 
> And in case you missed it - "Not talking about odd resolutions (240p), CRT or old displays."



It's more like at every opportunity. No I won't waste more time reading your previous repetitive postings. Unfortunately beginners who come here asking for advice and guidance thanked you for replying and were not able to tell your answers are biased and thus might have been put off trying it in the first place.


No I haven't missed it. That isn't necessary, just like your other remarks. There's a lot more than odd resolutions, CRT or old displays, as others have mentioned.


Unfortunately this forum is not actively moderated. So every time you come up with the same old misinformation I'll try to do something about it whenever possible.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22809400
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this forum is not actively moderated. So every time you come up with the same old misinformation I'll try to do something about it whenever possible.



For those wondering how opinion is misinformation







it would be best to try one on an audition basis. I stand by the opinion most would not see a difference. And certainly nothing you would pay for. Rare exceptions have already been noted. Of course not a popular opinion in this thread so try it yourself.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22809650
> 
> 
> For those wondering how opinion is misinformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be best to try one on an audition basis. I stand by the opinion most would not see a difference. And certainly nothing you would pay for. Rare exceptions have already been noted. Of course not a popular opinion in this thread so try it yourself.



And so we did and countless other reviewers hence our posts calling your "opinion" plain BS, err, I mean misinformation.


----------



## audiodane


I think everyone would agree saying these two statements:

 

"No, it doesn't make a difference, don't waste your money."

and

"Some find it helpful, some don't. You'll have to try it yourself to be the judge based on your setup (and your eyes) if it is worth your money."

 

convey two completely different thoughts.  It is very easy (and common) for someone with their own (even well-formed) opinions to say the first statement, when it is clearly better to give the second statement instead.  The first statement should be used if and only if direct scientific evidence supports it, and it should be referenced at the same time, such as saying,

 

"No, it doesn't make a difference, don't waste your money. See (link) and (link) and (link) for actual measured data indicating that the product being discussed is snake oil."

 

I don't think the third statement can be made in this thread, as all data supporting the ineffectiveness of the product is anecdotal at best.

 

So, let's use the second statement and that way few(er) people get annoyed..

 

Yet a fourth option exists, which is simply adding a few words to make sure your post is giving opinion, not fact:

 

"It is my opinion that it does not make a difference and that you shouldn't waste your money, but, as they say, YMMV."

 

Lastly, if you don't like the product, you can always stop reading the thread.  

 

..dane


----------



## oryan_dunn

This is an interesting graph:
http://camelcamelcamel.com/DVDO-High-Definition-Processor-Connectivity-Solution/product/B001OOZU8I 


If you wanted a new Green, missed a good price for a new unit by just a week or so.


It looks line another difference between the Green and original is the Green doesn't have the universal remote.


----------



## audiodane


FWIW, units go on eBay for much less than that..


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22811791
> 
> 
> FWIW, units go on eBay for much less than that..



Oh, yeah, I know. But eBay isn't listed as a DVDO official supplier










I guess the interesting part was the small drop in price about every 12 hours starting Dec 18th, then the huge jump back up on Jan 1st. You can see it better if you drop to a 1 month window. Amazon pricing can be weird at times.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22811541
> 
> 
> Lastly, if you don't like the product, you can always stop reading the thread.



Or, you can read (might learn something too) but refrain from posting the same over and over.


+1 to the rest of your post, thanks dane.


So, it's just an opinion, not hard facts, and best to try it for audition. I think we've made significant progress.


----------



## kbarnes701


The 'Block User' facility is always useful - the one flaw in it is that when someone quotes someone who is on your Ignore list, you still get to see the baloney you are trying so hard to avoid.


----------



## dsstester555

Green was selling for $249 NEW with free shipping during the holidays from AVS.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsstester555*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22815583
> 
> 
> Green was selling for $249 NEW with free shipping during the holidays from AVS.



Wow, half off?


----------



## dsstester555

Yup.
http://slickdeals.net/f/5696320-DVDO-Edge-Green-for-249


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsstester555*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22815676
> 
> 
> Yup.
> http://slickdeals.net/f/5696320-DVDO-Edge-Green-for-249



Does AVS have some sort of email list for deals like this? I know I could just watch slick deals, but you've got to sift through tons of stuff you wouldn't care about.


----------



## CruelInventions

Actually, there is a deal-related thread or forum here on AVS. Probably not terribly active and I can't remember where it's located but it's there. It would take more people knowing about it and posting to it to gain usefulnesss.


----------



## IanD

A friend recently loaned me the now OOP Japanese Bluray of "Sleepy Hollow" because the AV quality is supposed to be the best of all the releases so far.


I played it via my Oppo 93 and was appalled at the very noticable judder I was seeing that looked like some form of bad standards conversion with frame repeats/drops.


Interestingly, this title is authored at 1080i60 and thus I assumed 3:2 pulldown.


So, I pulled out my DVDO Edge (which I haven't used in a while) hoping to improve the situation by making use of the IVTC facility and was shocked when it looked no better.


I tried all kinds of output from the Oppo: 1080i, 1080p, Source Direct but they all looked about the same. In fact they were worse than just using the Oppo, because the bottom part of the screen was tearing too.


I am at a loss to understand why the Edge was unable to produce a smooth 1080p24 either using IVTC with the 1080i60 or PReP with the 1080p60.


Can anyone comment on what might be happening and particularly why I was getting screen tearing via the Edge?


I achieved almost completely smooth playback via my PC at 60Hz, but pulldown judder with everything else.


----------



## Kilian.ca

PC sends PC level output at 60.00Hz via HDMI to the same display used for Oppo/the Edge? I'd expect (without knowing specifics) a modern graphics card to have a lot more processing power and possibly smooth things out.


How about Lumagen?


Any chance to rip a short representative clip for us to try out?


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IanD*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22853571
> 
> 
> A friend recently loaned me the now OOP Japanese Bluray of "Sleepy Hollow" because the AV quality is supposed to be the best of all the releases so far.
> 
> 
> I played it via my Oppo 93 and was appalled at the very noticable judder I was seeing that looked like some form of bad standards conversion with frame repeats/drops.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, this title is authored at 1080i60 and thus I assumed 3:2 pulldown.
> 
> 
> So, I pulled out my DVDO Edge (which I haven't used in a while) hoping to improve the situation by making use of the IVTC facility and was shocked when it looked no better.
> 
> 
> I tried all kinds of output from the Oppo: 1080i, 1080p, Source Direct but they all looked about the same. In fact they were worse than just using the Oppo, because the bottom part of the screen was tearing too.
> 
> 
> I am at a loss to understand why the Edge was unable to produce a smooth 1080p24 either using IVTC with the 1080i60 or PReP with the 1080p60.
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on what might be happening and particularly why I was getting screen tearing via the Edge?
> 
> 
> I achieved almost completely smooth playback via my PC at 60Hz, but pulldown judder with everything else.



Make sure you have NOT enabled frame locking and that your display DOES support 24p eg 48hz, 96Hz, 120Hz, 240Hz etc refresh rates. TBH if I were you I'd use 1080p60 as output for a 1080i60 source, not 1080p24.


That being said are you positive the source is OK? Have you ever seen _your_ copy playing fine on anything? Are you sure your friend isn't watching it on some odd projector or something else?

Authoring in 1080i60 something and claiming to be the 'best quality release' sounds more than suspicious to me...


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22859371
> 
> 
> Make sure you have NOT enabled frame locking and that your display DOES support 24p eg 48hz, 96Hz, 120Hz, 240Hz etc refresh rates. TBH if I were you I'd use 1080p60 as output for a 1080i60 source, not 1080p24.
> 
> 
> That being said are you positive the source is OK? Have you ever seen _your_ copy playing fine on anything? Are you sure your friend isn't watching it on some odd projector or something else?
> 
> Authoring in 1080i60 something and claiming to be the 'best quality release' sounds more than suspicious to me...



I'm sure I disabled frame locking when I set Edge output to be explicit 1080p24 or 1080p60.


The TV supports 24p from most Blurays just fine.


I initially used 1080p60 output on the Oppo direct to TV, which is what alerted me to an issue. I get the same issue when using the Edge to output 1080p60 from the Oppo.


I am not sure the source is okay. Authoring a movie in 1080i60 is dodgy at best and I'm surprised it was done this way for the Bluray. However, ignoring the display issue, the Japanese Bluray has DTS-HD MA audio and AVC video that has greater detail and shadow than the other Bluray editions. I suspect Sleepy Hollow was originally encoded for HD-DVD with substantial filtering and this re-tasked to most Bluray editions. The Japanese Bluray has obviously been handled differently.


Maybe I am just overly sensitive to 3:2 pulldown judder as I am used to smooth 50i from PAL land and now smooth 24p, so watching 1080p60 pulldown is something of a shock in comparison.


I was mainly curious why the Edge couldn't return a smooth 1080p24 as the source would have to be 3:2 pulldown encoded.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900#post_22857346
> 
> 
> PC sends PC level output at 60.00Hz via HDMI to the same display used for Oppo/the Edge? I'd expect (without knowing specifics) a modern graphics card to have a lot more processing power and possibly smooth things out.
> 
> 
> How about Lumagen?
> 
> 
> Any chance to rip a short representative clip for us to try out?



The Oppo/Edge is connected to a Sony 40EX500, whilst the PC is connected to a Sony 32EX500. Both displays are similar apart from the size and have Cinema Drive disabled.


It is quite possible that the PC is processing the material better, although I would have expected the Edge to be equivalent. I don't have IVTC enabled in the graphics card, so it was just doing deinterlacing to 60Hz.


I only have the Edge.


----------



## Kilian.ca

If you're unduly sensitive to 3:2 judder then any NTSC DVD would have the same effect, not just this BD. I have a few 1080i60 BDs (not this one) and there's nothing more unusual than the norm and I come from PAL land.


I was really after the 60:00 Hz from PC (the Edge would tell you if you connect it up) as opposed to 59.94 from a BDP as the slight change in framerate could open up the opportunity for smoothing.


The observation that Oppo doing 60p (59.94p) is juddery and irregular and PC doing 60p is 'almost completely' smooth on a similar screen does suggest there is a difference in processing. It follows that you can't expect a good result from IVTC with this BD. At least find another 1080i60 BD where there aren't bad edits (removing this as a confounding variable) and you see little/no difference between Oppo and PC and then try IVTC with the Edge before drawing further conclusions.


----------



## Frankie1588

Ok I have a question.


I have a Panasonic ST50 with a DVDO Edge and a PS3.


Each of these has an option for RGB Full (0-255) or RGB Limited (16-235).


It seems changing from Standard (16-235) to Nonstandard on my TV does nothing.


PS3 has an RGB Full (0-255) and RGB Limited (16-235). I notice that when I choose RGB full that the picture overall looks a tad darker. I used to remember changing from Nonstandard to Standard on my ST50 made this balance out so RGB Full and RGB Limited looked the same as long as I chose the same option on my TV.


I am not sure if the DVDO Edge is bypassing the TV controls because changing the settings on the TV is doing nothing. The DVDO Edge has an option for Output Color Space for (Auto, RGB, YCbCr 422, and YCbCr 444) and an Output Video Leve (lAuto, Video (16-235) and Computer (0-255)).


I am not sure what settings I should be using for the best overall picture. Any input?


Thanks guys!


----------



## Hyrax

The easiest thing to do in your Edge is to keep the Output Level at Auto. Generally, it is almost always best to use Video for movies and TV shows. Movies sometimes like having the ability for showing a blacker than black, which is only available is you use the standard video level of 16-235. I tried using Computer for games, but didn't think it actually added much.


----------



## Frankie1588




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyrax*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_22874112
> 
> 
> The easiest thing to do in your Edge is to keep the Output Level at Auto. Generally, it is almost always best to use Video for movies and TV shows. Movies sometimes like having the ability for showing a blacker than black, which is only available is you use the standard video level of 16-235. I tried using Computer for games, but didn't think it actually added much.



Thanks for the reply. So the best thing would be to leave it at Auto? I just get confused since both the PS3 and TV also have settings for RGB Full, but changing from RGB Full to Limited on the TV (after changing it on PS3 to FULL) makes no difference. It used to make a difference before the DVDO Edge. Beforehand, it didn't matter if I set the PS3 to RGB Full or Limited as long as I set the same setting on the TV. They both would look the same as long as the settings matched. That doesn't seem to be the case when the DVDO Edge is connected.


----------



## Kilian.ca

Just do a search on 'ps3 blacker than black' and there are loads of threads on it here and elsewhere. Apparently it's better to use YCbCr unless equipment downstream can't accept it. There's a Super White setting too to make things more complicated.


IIRC the Edge internally does processing in YCbCr 422.


What colorspace is best for the TV for the incoming input depends on the particular model. Ask in the Panny TV thread.


----------



## Hyrax

Frannie-

The nice thing about setting the Edge's output level to Auto is that the Edge 'asks' the display device what it wants and then provides it (converting the input if necessary). That two way communication is (I think) the good only thing about HDMI handshaking. The reason for not using Auto settings is if the conversation between the display and the Edge ends up with the Edge doing the wrong thing.


You can look at the Edge Information (my remote has an Info button - I assume yours does as well) and see what the input settings and output settings are while you're sending video from your PS3 to your TV. If you think that the output is wrong when you use 'Auto', then you need to worry about these things. That is where using Kilian's advice about asking in the Panasonic thread comes in handy.


----------



## Kilian.ca

Auto should work in most if not every case, but to me auto always gives the best option (not necessarily correct or wrong) is only an assumption. There's no harm at least finding out what's the best signal type for a display from someone who has taken the effort to test it in detail (D-Nice used to do this on Pioneer and Panasonic plasmas). If auto gives the best, by the same logic, then just use auto on the PS3 too and it should all be taken care of without having to worry about manual settings (BTW the Edge tells my AVR to use YCbCr: presumably this is EDID setting since you can't change it on AVRs).


----------



## Frankie1588

Thanks for all your input guys! I really do appreciate it. I will stick to Auto.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6900_50#post_22889314
> 
> 
> ... There's no harm at least finding out what's the best signal type for a display from someone who has taken the effort to test it in detail (D-Nice used to do this on Pioneer and Panasonic plasmas).


Agreed! Auto is only as good as the HDMI handshake and the EDID interpretation. It took them many, many years to get all the kinks worked out of that nightmare, and I doubt they got every one fixed. I guess I was trying to say if Auto works, go with it. I tried every possible combination of the settings to find the ones that worked best and I found that Auto and I agreed on every single 'best' one. In support of the 'try everything' approach, when I found that I could only use 'Off' for the Deep Color output (instead of being able to set it to 36-bit), I realized that I needed to replace my old HDMI cable. So I also recommend trying everything.


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_22861895
> 
> 
> If you're unduly sensitive to 3:2 judder then any NTSC DVD would have the same effect, not just this BD. I have a few 1080i60 BDs (not this one) and there's nothing more unusual than the norm and I come from PAL land.
> 
> 
> I was really after the 60:00 Hz from PC (the Edge would tell you if you connect it up) as opposed to 59.94 from a BDP as the slight change in framerate could open up the opportunity for smoothing.
> 
> 
> The observation that Oppo doing 60p (59.94p) is juddery and irregular and PC doing 60p is 'almost completely' smooth on a similar screen does suggest there is a difference in processing. It follows that you can't expect a good result from IVTC with this BD. At least find another 1080i60 BD where there aren't bad edits (removing this as a confounding variable) and you see little/no difference between Oppo and PC and then try IVTC with the Edge before drawing further conclusions.



I may have been unduly sensitive to pulldown judder, because it's been a long time since I saw it: for NTSC DVD I use an Oppo 83 with its inbuilt ABT2010 to perform IVTC and PAL material is smooth regardless, so I haven't experienced it much recently. I don't watch many if any Bluray titles that are 1080i60, so perhaps this is my first experience of what it is like.


I really thought the Edge would be able to produce a nice smooth 1080p24 from this 1080i60 material and was surprised that it didn't.


1080i60 is sufficiently rare that I"m not going to waste more time researching it further. If I get the opportunity to borrow the Sleepy Hollow disc again, I think I will try performing an IVTC and recode to see if it works any better, but really I have too much other material to watch.


The moral of this exercise is perhaps that studios should never release a film as 1080i60: it's unconscionable and unnecessary; at least apply some horsepower to it and do a decent IVTC before encoding (it's much better performed at the source than in underpowered consumer equipment).


----------



## Toepepper

If i set my cable box to native and switching from 1080i channels to 720p. the channel change flickers. If I change the cable box to 1080i changing channels is smooth and does not flicker. Why is this? I have my cable box going through the dvdo edge.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toepepper*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_22968376
> 
> 
> If i set my cable box to native and switching from 1080i channels to 720p. the channel change flickers. If I change the cable box to 1080i changing channels is smooth and does not flicker. Why is this? I have my cable box going through the dvdo edge.



The DVDO needs to resync with the new resolution, hence why it flickers.


----------



## absolootbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toepepper*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_22968376
> 
> 
> If i set my cable box to native and switching from 1080i channels to 720p. the channel change flickers. If I change the cable box to 1080i changing channels is smooth and does not flicker. Why is this? I have my cable box going through the dvdo edge.



because when a sync (something receiving a signal) gets a signal with a different resolution than what it had before, the hdmi handshake has to be redone. when the cable box is set to a certain static resolution, it scales the content internally and the sync never sees anything but the one resolution and therefore the handshake never gets interrupted.


EDIT: damn, i didn't type fast enough


----------



## Toepepper

thanks for the quick replies. Do you suggest I leave it on native? When i set it to 1080i I could not see any difference in picture quality between the 1080i channels and 720p. Are my eyes that bad that i can't tell the difference?


----------



## tingshen

My Edge's power supply seems to give problem again. Now it would turn itself to red color mode (the LED at the right corner) out of the sudden and having black screen. I need to turn it off and on again to get it work. Initially it didn't appear frequently, now it can only last for about few mins before giving black screen again. What's the cheapest way to fix this problem?

By the way, what's the difference between the 101 and green version?


----------



## oryan_dunn

A while ago I bought an Edge 101 off of a forum member (thanks pilot20!). The unit has been quietly doing well what I bought it to do, fix the overscan on my HD CRT TV. However, I've recently run into an issue. It doesn't seem to pass 176.4kHz PCM. My Sony BDP-S370 can play SACDs, but my receiver only supports PCM, not DSD. Setting the Sony to output PCM, it converts the DSD to 176.4kHz PCM. With the Sony connected through the Edge, I get no sound. HDMI direct to the receiver, I get sound. I'm using the dedicated HDMI Audio output of the Edge, and haven't had any issues until this. Luckily, my primary SACD player is connected direct via 6ch analog to my receiver, so this really us just more of an academic issue, but I didn't see it mentioned anywhere else in this thread, and my be important for the one other person with this setup.


----------



## Kilian.ca

I can assure you my Edge (the original model, dunno what 101 is) does pass PCM 176.4kHz and 192kHz in MCH from the Sony S770 and other players to different AVRs.


----------



## oryan_dunn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_22991401
> 
> 
> I can assure you my Edge (the original model, dunno what 101 is) does pass PCM 176.4kHz and 192kHz in MCH from the Sony S770 and other players to different AVRs.



Hmm, I just got my new (new to me anyway) Yamaha RX-V661, so I'll try with that. It's possible that my older Onkyo HT-R640 was the problem. I know for sure it could only do 2ch 176.4kHz, so perhaps it didn't properly report it's capabilities.


The 101 is the model number for the original edge.


----------



## Kilian.ca

It could be the old AVR: I had thought of that but you said HDMI direct to AVR you got sound (though you didn't say 2CH or MCH: that would be relevant to know) and if the Onkyo supports 2CH 176.4kHz I'd expect the Edge to pass 2CH at least.


The other thing is, with my Onkyo 818 at least it sometimes would not lock on the audio from the Edge and I have to reboot it to get it to work. Player direct to Onkyo is usually fine.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Yeah, the Onkyo only supports 176.4kHz and 192kHz in 2ch. However, with the unit connected directly, playing either the mch or 2ch layers, I always got 2ch. With the DVDO in the chain, I got nothing when playing either layer. I still haven't got around to getting the receiver plumed in yet, so that'll be on the todo list for tonight.


----------



## Frankie1588

I have a question regarding the DVDO Edge and Blu-ray playback via the PS3.


The PS3 has an option for 24p to be On/Off/Automatic.


The TV also has a setting for 24p direct in = 48hz or 60hz. 48hz always has a flicker so I don't believe this is the best option.


It is my understanding that the TV will automatically convert 24p to 60hz because the TV (Panasonic ST50) is unable to display 24p natively. Is this correct?


Should I set the 24p setting on my PS3 to ON and let the DVDO Edge handle the conversion? Is this how it works?


(PS3 24p option ON/Auto)

PS3 sends 24p -> DVDO EDGE converts 24p to 60hz and sends it to the tv-> TV gets 1080p60.


(PS3 24p option OFF)

PS3 sends 60fps -> DVDO EDGE sends this same signal to TV -> TV gets 1080p60.


I am somewhat confused on how it works and what settings should be used to minimize judder.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Kilian.ca

48Hz (doubling 24 to 48) is considered native 24p support. No display outputs at 24Hz. Some later or more expensive models of Panny plasmas do 96Hz (4x24) because 48Hz causes flicker to many people.


Telecine (24 to 60) is very straight forward so it doesn't matter which device does it.


----------



## Frankie1588




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_23000132
> 
> 
> 48Hz (doubling 24 to 48) is considered native 24p support. No display outputs at 24Hz. Some later or more expensive models of Panny plasmas do 96Hz (4x24) because 48Hz causes flicker to many people.
> 
> 
> Telecine (24 to 60) is very straight forward so it doesn't matter which device does it.



Thanks for the response! I have one question that I posted elsewhere, but I have not received a response. I am going to send you a PM as I do not want to derail this thread.


Thanks again!


----------



## oryan_dunn

So, I ran a few tests with my new Yamaha RX-V661 (which supports both MPCM at 176.4kHz and DSD), with some interesting results.


First, I tried BDP-S370->(HDMI)->RX-V661->(HDMI)->TV

Everything worked just fine. Video worked (I'll get to that in a second), 6ch 176.4kHz, and 6ch DSD


Next, BDP-S370->(HDMI)->Edge->(Audio HDMI)->RX-V661

Edge->(Video HDMI)->TV


When the Sony was set to DSD, a couple things happened. First, the Edge couldn't lock on to the input colorspace, constantly jumping between YCbCr422 and YCbCr444. The input audio showed "HDMI (LPCM, 6xKHz)". The Yamaha showed no input audio.

When the Sony was set to PCM, the Edge audio source shows "HDMI (LPCM, 6x176.4KHz)", the Yamaha indicates it's receiving a 6 channel MPCM signal at 176.4kHz, but I get absolutely no audio.


The guys at DVDO are engineers and should know this... it's "kHz", not "KHz"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metric_prefix#List_of_prefixes 


I'm not sure what meaning unit Kelvin/second has in the audio world.


----------



## praz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_22993278
> 
> 
> With the DVDO in the chain, I got nothing when playing either layer.



Nothing you have wrote comes as a surprise to me. I have never been able to get audio to pass through the Duo either. With both DVD-A and SACD the player shows the proper output, the Duo displays the correct input and output and the receiver shows it is receiving the correct signal. But the end result is no sound. I ended up running the player to a HDMI splitter with one of the splitter's output going to the Duo and the other output connected to an unused input of the receiver. Never a problem since.


----------



## Kilian.ca




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oryan_dunn*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6930#post_23001566
> 
> 
> When the Sony was set to DSD, a couple things happened. First, the Edge couldn't lock on to the input colorspace, constantly jumping between YCbCr422 and YCbCr444. The input audio showed "HDMI (LPCM, 6xKHz)". The Yamaha showed no input audio.
> 
> When the Sony was set to PCM, the Edge audio source shows "HDMI (LPCM, 6x176.4KHz)", the Yamaha indicates it's receiving a 6 channel MPCM signal at 176.4kHz, but I get absolutely no audio.



DSD: The Edge never supported DSD.


PCM: If not already, try rebooting the AVR while leaving the player and Edge on.


It works on my Onkyo, Denon and Arcam AVRs.


----------



## Frankie1588

Ignore this


----------



## Hyrax

What I learned today


Ran into an interesting situation with my Edge. I turned on Deep Color Input (Advanced settings menu) and everything seemed to be working fine. Watched Blu-Rays, HDTV, and even streamed videos via my Roku worked without a problem. Then I tried to watch a DVD via my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 blu-ray player - and it was a disaster. Several times a minute I would get video drop outs, and what seemed like a re-sync.. For almost a day I was sure the problem was the DVD decoder in the blu-ray player and was at the point of buying a new one. But then I went through my notes and found that I had turned on Deep Color Input on the Edge in January. When I turned that off, my problems went away.


Hopefully this will save others from fretting over the need to replace a perfectly fine component.


----------



## Skrill

Hey guys,


I had awful vertical judgger recently watching a movie that I recorded on my DirecTV DVR. The movie was Sherlock Holmes Game of Shadows (good flick) and the PQ was excellent off the 1080i source ... except during wide sweeping pans (which this film has a lot of). I would get that jerkiness in the material that I believe is judder.


I have my Edge setup in this way:


Source X --> Edge --> video direct to Panasonic ST50 and audio direct to Denon AVR-2807 --> which then feeds a Rotel RMB-1075.


When the Source is my DirecTV DVR (HR21) and I am watching a movie I get this nasty judder. Blu Ray (from PS3) and HD-DVD (from XA2) does not seem to have this issue.


On the TV I have motion smoothing off (as well as all noise reduction). For my DirecTV source -- I do have contrast boosted, as well as some edge and detail enhancement and noise reduction enabled.


I wanted to see if the Edge could help reduce or eliminate this unsightly judder. I read on post 1 of this thread about this feature:


> Quote:
> Progressive Cadence Detection™
> 
> 
> Film-based content, which originated at 24 frames per second, is broadcast at 50 or 60Hz. Anchor Bay's Progressive Cadence Detection can lock on to the original 3:2 cadence in the broadcast, reacquiring the original 24 frames per second. This signal can then be output at a source-locked 24Hz eliminating the judder that existed in the original broadcast signal. Progressive Cadence Detection can be used with 480p, 576p, 720p and 1080p input signals.



It appears that to use this feature I need to disable 1080i output on the DirecTV box, and instead output 720p -- and let the Edge do its work. Is this correct? Would this help with the Judder? Any other suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## NeilPeart

Some boxes allow you to output the "native" signal from the box (be it 720p or 1080i depending on the source). Does your box have such a setting? Since your TV displays a progressive signal then the 720p to 1080p processing the Edge does is just scaling, unless you have PReP enabled. For 1080i signals the Edge performed a de-interlacing function to 1080p. The issue may be that you are watching a 720p signal that the DirectTV box is de-interlacing to 1080i internally and then outputting that signal to the Edge. This is why I prefer native output whenever possible.


----------



## Skrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23038770
> 
> 
> Some boxes allow you to output the "native" signal from the box (be it 720p or 1080i depending on the source). Does your box have such a setting? Since your TV displays a progressive signal then the 720p to 1080p processing the Edge does is just scaling, unless you have PReP enabled. For 1080i signals the Edge performed a de-interlacing function to 1080p. The issue may be that you are watching a 720p signal that the DirectTV box is de-interlacing to 1080i internally and then outputting that signal to the Edge. This is why I prefer native output whenever possible.



I believe I have my DirecTV box in native mode. However, the movie was downloaded (it was Cinemax on demand) in 1080i I believe. Because it was in 1080i though -- if I am reading the prior post correctly -- Progressive Cadence Detection would not be functioning. Would Progressive Cadence Detection help to solve the judder issue?


Edit: So I left the DirecTV DVR in Native -- but de-selected 1080i as an available resolution. So now it has 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080p as available resolutions. Since other than on-demand DirecTV Cinema, there is no HD content on DirecTV in 1080p, almost all content will be output from the box in [email protected] (with the Edge upscaling it to 1080p 60hz internally). I will let you know if I notice an improvement on judder.


----------



## BiggAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23038770
> 
> 
> Some boxes allow you to output the "native" signal from the box (be it 720p or 1080i depending on the source). Does your box have such a setting? Since your TV displays a progressive signal then the 720p to 1080p processing the Edge does is just scaling, unless you have PReP enabled. For 1080i signals the Edge performed a de-interlacing function to 1080p. The issue may be that you are watching a 720p signal that the DirectTV box is de-interlacing to 1080i internally and then outputting that signal to the Edge. This is why I prefer native output whenever possible.



Yeah, if it's fixed output, you basically end up with half your channels in the output format, and half at 720i, which is half HD. It worked great when TVs were either 720P or 1080i, but it doesn't work in a 1080p world.


----------



## William Moore

Hello> I couldn't find an "Edge Green" forum, so I'm asking my question on this one. I'm wanting to get an "Edge Green" to use with my LD player so I can "scale" and have some control over color, contrast and brightness for the player only. I have a Pioneer KRP 600M plasma and plan on using the DVI input (with HDMI adapter) just for laserdiscs. Will this get the job done and where might I get the best price on the Edge Green? I recall that sometime last year (?) the factory was selling them for $299.00. Thanks!


----------



## Kilian.ca

The 600M already has the three controls (input specific) you want (unless they don't go far enough) and more NR options than the Edge. It would help a bit with scaling and avoid overscan on the 600M. If you're getting it you'd want to use it for all sources and no particular need to use the DVI input.


What LD player do you have?


----------



## William Moore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilian.ca*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23194800
> 
> 
> The 600M already has the three controls (input specific) you want (unless they don't go far enough) and more NR options than the Edge. It would help a bit with scaling and avoid overscan on the 600M. If you're getting it you'd want to use it for all sources and no particular need to use the DVI input.
> 
> 
> What LD player do you have?


I am wanting to use the DVI input, just for LD playback. The two HDMI ports are being used for Dish network (using Pure) and the other is on the output of my new Marantz receiver (SR 7007), mostly for Blu and DVD playback, using ISF Night. I discovered that I can use the second HDMI out on the Marantz to feed the DVI input on my KRP (with an adapter, of course) so I can benefit from the Marantz's internal scaler. I am using the Pure mode on this input as well, but I think the pic modes, sure as Pure are "global", wherein if a change is made in that mode on one input it will affect that same mode on another input. Is this correct? And, if it is, I was thinking that I could use the "Move" mode for LD, so I could make adjustments. I have an LD version on Video Essentials, but some of it wouldn't apply, such as setting the contrast control with that bending line on the screen and besides that, there wouldn't be any way to make detailed adjustments for color, etc. using the disc. My LD player is a Pioneer DVL 700. It has a couple of picture controls for LD playback and I'm using the "Cinema 2" setting which, according to the manual, has enhanced black levels and colors (a little too much so). But using the Standard playback mode, the blacks look gray and the colors are sort of washed out. Also, many laserdiscs themselves, unless they are THX processed, are usually all over the place in terms of picture quality...some good and some bad.

So, maybe the Edge Green wouldn't help me that much.


----------



## Kilian.ca

It's been a long time since I changed anything on my Kuro but IIRC the modes and controls are input specific, certainly the ISF modes are. It's easy to find out yourself. If you have not unlocked the ISF modes it's well worth doing. The DVI input isn't particularly special or different from HDMI for the video. I try to find out what vp chip the Marantz uses but a quick search doesn't reveal any names. If you're happy with it for DVDs then try it with LDs.


----------



## JJC1138

Hello. I'm interested in getting an Apple TV for iTunes and Netflix content, but I really want 24p output and the Apple TV only does 1080p60. It looks like the DVDO EDGE's PReP feature does what I want, so I was wondering if anyone has tried an Apple TV/DVDO EDGE/24p display combination, and could confirm whether and how well it works?


----------



## Fudoh

Doesn't work, sorry. Unfortunately the AppleTV screws up the 3:2 cadence of the source material while it does output 720p60 or 1080p60.


This means that the Edge can't reconstruct the original cadence and therefore can't convert the input to 1080p24.


Definitely Apple's fault by the way. If you try the same from a media player or BD player with 60Hz output, the Edge will do a flawless conversion to 24p.


----------



## JJC1138

Ah, that's a shame, but thanks so much for your reply. That would have been a pricey failed experiment! iTunes works well at 24p from my Mac, so I guess I'll keep using that for now and get some other device that can do 24p Netflix. Thanks again!


----------



## Frankie1588

Can anyone explain to me exactly the difference between "input" and "output" settings in the Advanced settings menu?


For example, input/output deep color setting. Should I set input AND output to 36-bit for the PS3 or just one of them? I just do not fully understand the difference between input versus output.


I tried searching but had no luck finding an understandable difference.


Thanks guys!


----------



## dstroot

Anyone have any recent EDGE repair experience? Mine just started "blanking" the HDMI output until I power off and power back back on. Used to happen once in a while now it happens every 5 min so I pulled the EDGE out of my rack and am using my receiver to switch HDMI and using my display's native controls and scaling. Not sure if the EDGE can be repaired inexpensively enough or if I have to just toss it. Advice welcome!


----------



## y2j

Hello. I currently have all of my video components running through my Denon AVR-3311CI receiver.

I was wondering is the video processor in the DVDO Edge Green would product better results then my 3311.


Does anyone own both of these that could give me some feedback as to whether the DVDO Edge Green is worth the money?


My TV is a 80" Sharp 844U.


Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## UofAZ1

I am fairly new to video processors in fact last month I bought a mint condition VP-30 for my 11 year Pioneer Elite RPTV to combat overscan and was amazed at how great the PQ is now. Made my old TV look like the newer LED displays. I have now bought on Amazon a DVDO Edge Green for my bedroom HT which has a five year old Samsung 1024x768 plasma display. Now from spot reading this thread I know the Edge won't do 768p so I'll have to go with 720p. My question is my Directv box has the option to output 1080p. Should I use this output and will it work going from 1080p - 720p - TV - 768p. That seems like a lot of scaling being done. Should I just go native 480p,720p and 1080i from my directv box and have the Edge scale the native signal to 720p before the TV rescales back up to 768p.


Another question I have is my bedroom system is using a Denon 3808ci which has a decent video processor but will I notice a bigger difference in PQ using the Edge?


I'm hoping to get a dramatic difference like I did by adding the VP-30 to my RPTV.


----------



## Laserfan

Not much happening in here but I hope to get an easy question answered: Can the DVDO Edge function as a switch-only on an input, i.e. I have a BD player with discrete analog outputs to my amp/receiver, and I'd like to leave these connections in place but still use the DVD Edge (Green) to output to the single HDMI input on my Projector.


If I run the BD video thru the Edge, but the MultiChannel audio direct to the amp, will I experience lip sync problems? Or can the Edge somehow bypass it's processing and feed the video direct to HDMI out (my PJ)?


----------



## dstroot

Just wanted to jump in and say I had a problem with my Edge and contacted them for support. Specifically Ken Nguyen who really helped out. It turned out the unit could not be repaired but they were able to send a replacement unit. I am really happy with the support of the company and wanted to share that here - I've owned a VP30, VP50, Duo and Edge and have been very happy with all of them. Back in the day my VP50 with SDI input from a Panasonic RP82 (or something like that) was pretty spectacular, for DVD...










Cheers, Dan Stroot


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23433383
> 
> 
> If I run the BD video thru the Edge, but the MultiChannel audio direct to the amp, will I experience lip sync problems? Or can the Edge somehow bypass it's processing and feed the video direct to HDMI out (my PJ)?


Well I got my Edge Green, the above appears to be no problem. I only tried a couple things e.g. zooming, no other video settings (yet) on the Edge, and there's no lip sync problem that I can see so I'm happy to be able to use this as a switcher.


----------



## veekay

When I had issues with mine a couple of years ago I also dealt with Ken and he was really great - had to end up replacing that unit, but the support was top notch from him.


----------



## Skrill

Hey guys,



So I have an Edge (original) and it was having an issue. It is well out of warranty - but I am working with Ken (who has been real nice) and he has the unit now and has confirmed the issue.


Unfortunately, he can't do a simple swap out because he does not have a replacement Edge (only refurb Edge Green units). So what would AVS do?


1. Wait two weeks and get my Edge repaired (keeping the front HDMI input)?


2. Get a refurb Green unit sent immediately?


Is the Green anymore reliable than the regular Edge? Any reason to pick the Green over the Edge (original) other than getting it back two weeks quicker?


Thanks!


Skrill


----------



## dstroot

Couple points for me personally:

I never used the front HDMI input.
I did not use all the rear HDMI inputs.



So if I had to swap for the edge I suppose I could just stick in an extra HDMI cable in the back and tuck it away in case I ever needed to use it - I'd probably use a HDMI to mini or micro for my camera.


Maybe that helps?


----------



## HDgaming42

Something else to consider - I don't believe the EDGE Green properly deals with 240p at the moment (8 and 16 bit video games).


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skrill*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23463660
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> So I have an Edge (original) and it was having an issue. It is well out of warranty - but I am working with Ken (who has been real nice) and he has the unit now and has confirmed the issue.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, he can't do a simple swap out because he does not have a replacement Edge (only refurb Edge Green units). So what would AVS do?
> 
> 
> 1. Wait two weeks and get my Edge repaired (keeping the front HDMI input)?
> 
> 
> 2. Get a refurb Green unit sent immediately?
> 
> 
> Is the Green anymore reliable than the regular Edge? Any reason to pick the Green over the Edge (original) other than getting it back two weeks quicker?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Skrill


 

Well, if you get a Green sent during the repair period and it doesn't work out, you're no worse off than option 1.  Option 1, your only choice is to go without.  So unless there's extra money involved, you might as well go with a Green loaner in the interim, right?  I agree with HDgaming42 in that the Green currently does not support 240p properly.  If that is not an issue for you, then it really doesn't matter.

 

..dane


----------



## veekay

I ended up contacting Ken again about an issue with my out of warranty unit.


He had me send it in and today I was surprised with a unit in the mail. I'm not sure if it is my old unit that was repaired or a replacement, but the thing works! If only all companies could treat their customers like this. I would have been find paying for repairs, but nothing was ever mentioned so it only cost the price of shipping.


I have to say it was very painful dealing without having an Edge


----------



## Skrill

I just want to give props to Ken and DVDO -- they sent me a refurbed (looks new to me) Edge Green in place of my older broken Edge (original) -- and it works great. Thanks Ken!


Great service and support even though my unit was well out of warranty.


----------



## Sound & Vision

I'm a little confused... Is this forum for the Edge, Edge Green or both?


I am interested in the Edge Green and have a few questions,


(1) I see it has 1.3 HDMI outputs. All of the newer Blu ray players, HDTV's and A/V recievers are now 1.4 HDMI. Does this mean that this device will not pass a 3D BD signal correctly? My younger ones love watching 3D movies. Would this device have any negative impact on that?


(2) What is the difference between the Edge and Edge Green for passing 3D signals. I am assuming the Edge Green is the most current model?


(3) We also have a N64, I read that this unit won't pass its 240P signal correctly? Has that been resolved?


(4) I see only one set of L&R Audio composite inputs? How would I hook up my SVHS, SNES, and N64 at the same time to this unit? Can i stack two RCA "Y" composite cables and combine all the L and R into one L&R RCA? Can SVHS, SNES, and N64 be set in the Menu to use the same (one set) L&R RCA composite input jacks?


(5) How does this unit work for Comcast HD cable. Will it clean up the compression artifacts and make a noticeable difference?


(6) Can this product be left on full time for dedicated Cable Box use, without having to use the Green's remote control, just the Comcast remote for simplicity?


(7) Is this product still being supported? On their website..... The latest Edge Green Firmware reads v1.00 Release date: June 30, 2011?? So I guess no 240P signal fix?


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23620275
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused... Is this forum for the Edge, Edge Green or both?
> 
> 
> I am interested in the Edge Green and have a few questions,
> 
> 
> (1) I see it has 1.3 HDMI outputs. All of the newer Blu ray players, HDTV's and A/V recievers are now 1.4 HDMI. Does this mean that this device will not pass a 3D BD signal correctly? My younger ones love watching 3D movies. Would this device have any negative impact on that?
> 
> 
> (2) What is the difference between the Edge and Edge Green for passing 3D signals. I am assuming the Edge Green is the most current model?
> 
> 
> (3) We also have a N64, I read that this unit won't pass its 240P signal correctly? Has that been resolved?
> 
> 
> (4) I see only one set of L&R Audio composite inputs? How would I hook up my SVHS, SNES, and N64 at the same time to this unit? Can i stack two RCA "Y" composite cables and combine all the L and R into one L&R RCA? Can SVHS, SNES, and N64 be set in the Menu to use the same (one set) L&R RCA composite input jacks?
> 
> 
> (5) How does this unit work for Comcast HD cable. Will it clean up the compression artifacts and make a noticeable difference?
> 
> 
> (6) Can this product be left on full time for dedicated Cable Box use, without having to use the Green's remote control, just the Comcast remote for simplicity?
> 
> 
> (7) Is this product still being supported? On their website..... The latest Edge Green Firmware reads v1.00 Release date: June 30, 2011?? So I guess no 240P signal fix?



You'll want to look for an original Edge (non-Green). Although the Green is the "newer" version, it's essentially a very minor update of the chassis.


The original Edge and the Green will switch and pass-through (not process) a 3D signal and the original has the firmware update to support 240p scaling while the Green has not (yet).


These units excel at de-interlacing and scaling video. Do not expect miracles for their ability to clean up compression artifacts.


They can be left on 24/7 (in theory) but they are also in the Logitech Harmony database (for example) so they work well with programmable universal remote controls.


If all you need is support for 240p take a look at this website ---it is the creation of AVS member Fudoh who also frequents this thread.


----------



## Sound & Vision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluechunks*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23620625
> 
> 
> You'll want to look for an original Edge (non-Green). Although the Green is the "newer" version, it's essentially a very minor update of the chassis.
> 
> 
> The original Edge and the Green will switch and pass-through (not process) a 3D signal and the original has the firmware update to support 240p scaling while the Green has not (yet).
> 
> 
> These units excel at de-interlacing and scaling video. Do not expect miracles for their ability to clean up compression artifacts.
> 
> 
> They can be left on 24/7 (in theory) but they are also in the Logitech Harmony database (for example) so they work well with programmable universal remote controls.
> 
> 
> If all you need is support for 240p take a look at this website ---it is the creation of AVS member Fudoh who also frequents this thread.



Thank you for the link,


So Edge & Edge Green will both pass 3D BD Movie signals but will not process them. So no picture settings like Mosquito noise, Contrast, Edge, ect, and Aspect ratio Zoom while in 3D pass through. Seems i would be better off not connecting up a 3D BD player? I don't watch DVD's only BD's and the kids love the 3D stuff.


----------



## bluechunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sound & Vision*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6960#post_23620909
> 
> 
> Seems i would be better off not connect up a 3D BD player then? I don't watch DVD's only BD's.


It all depends, but the "take away" is that it works either way.


A very common connection scenario for the Edge is to act as the main switch point for all sources. This simplifies the setup greatly as everything goes into the Edge and the Edge outputs video to the TV and audio to the AVR (via audio-only HDMI or Optical).


It sounds like you don't really need the Edge to de-interlace/scale anything other than your cable TV and game sources. If you have a _newer_ HDTV it _probably_ does all of that just fine anyway, except perhaps 240p, as older HDTVs were more problematic with video processing. For example, my original Sony XBR2 LCD had _terrible_ de-interlacing while my current Panasonic plasma is quite good so the Edge is packed in a box in the basement.


----------



## dryden3

I've got a Remote Control problem with my Edge. My Edge works fine, except it's having a hard time reading the signal from its remote control. I have to push buttons on the remote repeatedly for about a minute straight unitl it finally registers what I've pushed. I've tried changing the batteries in the remote, and putting in an older firmware level. Has anyone else had this problem? If so, then how did you fix it? I've owned my Edge for over four years so I know it's totally out of warranty. I'm hopeful that someone knows what the problem is!


Thanks in advance for your help.


John


----------



## Hyrax

John-

I don't know what is wrong with your original remote. However, if worse comes to worse, you can get a Harmony remote to replace the Edge remote. I've been using a pretty cheap one for years and it works fine.


----------



## dryden3

Thanks Hyrax for your suggestion. I could use a universal remote anyway because I've got five remotes that I've always wanted to consolidate into one but never have. This gives me a reason to buy a Harmony remote, but hopefully it is just the remote and not something wrong inside the box. I found a thread on a different website where someone had the same problem as me with their Edge \ and they indicated that using a Harmony One remote didn't fix it (link: http://www.avforums.com/forums/video-scalers-video-processing/1711973-dvdo-edge-problems-lack-support.html ). That thread didn't indicate what fixed his, but I wonder. In any case, the problem obviously isn't a common problem with Edges. I wondered if my problem is with the remote because my Edge seems to pick up the signal most consistently if I'm moving the remote up/down/side-to-side as I push a button on it, as weird as that sounds.


Thanks again,

John


----------



## Hyrax

Maybe you did this when you reset the firmware, but another thing to try is to unplug the Edge for a few minutes. I've never found a reason for it, but every once in a while my Edge has gotten into a state where I have had to do that.


----------



## Sound & Vision

Has there been any word on DVDO coming out with a better Edge that has updated 1.4a HDMI that can enhance 3D content, and not just pass it?


----------



## Gary J

If you need to "enhance" commercial 1080p there is something wrong with your equipment not the signal.


----------



## Chere

Can anyone tell me if this product has enhanced their OTA pic quality on last years Panasonic ST/GT/VT 50 series Panasonic plasmas? I have the 65ST50 and the de-interlacing and scaling done by my set on OTA channels (don't have cable/ satellite) is nothing to write home about. I'm wondering if this product is something I should consider.


Thanks!


My setup:


Panasonic 65ST50-> Darbee Darblet-> Base Tivo Roamio and Panny BD-220 blu ray player


----------



## Gary J

It made the PQ of cable TV on my Panasonic plasma worse. The TV has its' own quite good video processing which can not be defeated.


----------



## slb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6990#post_23760863
> 
> 
> It made the PQ of cable TV on my Panasonic plasma worse. The TV has its' own quite good video processing which can not be defeated.



Not sure about the ST50, but the GT50 and VT50 have a "1080p pure direct" mode that bypasses processing when fed a 4:4:4 signal. I use this mode in conjunction with a DVDO Duo and feel the PQ is significantly better than using GT's internal processing. It's especially noticeable for 720p HD channels.


----------



## Gary J

Not sure how scaling 720p to 1080p can be an improvement but whatever.


----------



## slb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6990#post_23763733
> 
> 
> Not sure how scaling 720p to 1080p can be an improvement but whatever.



I'm saying that the Duo does a better job of scaling 720p to 1080p than the GT50. When feeding 720p HD directly into the GT50, the picture looks softer than when the 720p is first upscaled to 1080p by the Duo.


----------



## Gary J

Missunderstood "1080p pure direct" mode. Mine is a TH58PZ700U which the Edge only made look worse no matter what I did.


----------



## Chere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slb*  /t/1051246/new-dvdo-edge/6990#post_23763619
> 
> 
> Not sure about the ST50, but the GT50 and VT50 have a "1080p pure direct" mode that bypasses processing when fed a 4:4:4 signal. I use this mode in conjunction with a DVDO Duo and feel the PQ is significantly better than using GT's internal processing. It's especially noticeable for 720p HD channels.




Unfortunately the ST50 doesn't. Can you try and see if your GT shows any improvement even without the 1080p pure direct enabled? Thanks!


----------



## Carlp336

im about to list my original edge for sale.. will edit with link for those interested.


----------



## gadgtfreek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slb*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/6990#post_23764717
> 
> 
> I'm saying that the Duo does a better job of scaling 720p to 1080p than the GT50. When feeding 720p HD directly into the GT50, the picture looks softer than when the 720p is first upscaled to 1080p by the Duo.



I did some testing on my VT50 today, with the Oppo 103. I found that sending 720p and 1080i into the display vs scaling them to 1080p first with the Oppo is a pretty noticeable difference on several spears and munsil patterns. I could use the HDMI In on the Oppo to scale my DVR to 1080p/60, BUT, I have two dvr's







.


Edge green is $399 and was looking for input on simply using it to take the native 1080i/60 signals and 720p/60 signals from my Tivo and Directv DVR and scale them to 1080p/60 for the VT50. Its calibrated by chad so I need it to do nothing else.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## HDgaming42

I think I have a dead HDMI port--or in the very least it is misbehaving. Input #5, the furthermost on the right. Here's the thing--when I feed it different components on input #5 and hit "info" it will show the correct resolution and color space for each source with HDMI Audio (NONE).


I've switched away from that input and back. I've removed power from the unit for 30 seconds and rebooted.


Any other troubleshooting steps I've missed? It seems it is "seeing" each source, but refuses to display it.


Are each and every HDMI port unique? Is it possible to have only 1 fail while the others function? The day before I had been messing with a monoprice 4x1 switch to get 3D to pass through the whole chain unmolested. Eventually worked and I watched a whole movie that way. The next time I fired it up the port on the EDGE was dead.


I imagine I probably hot-swapped a cable or two in that troubleshooting process. Any chance that could have killed the port?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## Chere

I was wondering if anyone's using the Mosquito noise reduction on their Edge and how well it's working for them without degrading their overall PQ.


----------



## Hyrax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgtfreek*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7000_50#post_23796479
> 
> 
> I did some testing on my VT50 today, with the Oppo 103. I found that sending 720p and 1080i into the display vs scaling them to 1080p first with the Oppo is a pretty noticeable difference on several spears and munsil patterns. I could use the HDMI In on the Oppo to scale my DVR to 1080p/60, BUT, I have two dvr's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Edge green is $399 and was looking for input on simply using it to take the native 1080i/60 signals and 720p/60 signals from my Tivo and Directv DVR and scale them to 1080p/60 for the VT50. Its calibrated by chad so I need it to do nothing else.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



The Edge should work fine for what you want. I love my Edge!


However, the Oppo has a pretty good video processor in it already. How about using a 4 x 2 or 6 x 2 HDMI switch instead (I like the looks of the DVDO Quick6 for this purpose) . Plug all of your HDM inputs (except for the Oppo) into the Quick6, and plug one of its outputs into your Oppo 103 and the other one output into your receiver? The Quick6 cost a bit, but offers some nice features. Monoprice sells some 4x2 switches with less features for 25% of the cost of the Quick6


----------



## osogovo


is it safe to downgrade/reverse to previous firmwares?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fudoh

yes, it is. I switched between early and later FWs quite often.


----------



## Mantrox


Ok, i have to take a deep breath here, because i seem to be on roll.. (of extremely bad luck)

As i explained in the thread i made earlier today, i seem to have bought a VP20 with a dead hdmi output port, so i got a nice paperweight with lights.

And now that i got the chance to get a DVDO edge, i tested it with a ps2, everything is fine and dandy, and i think to myself:

.. hey! i must update the firmware on this!..

 

Connect to PC - Check

Delete old file - Check 

Copy newest file supplied by DVDO - Check

Unplug it aaaaaaand..... Green light with no response whatsoever...

 

To cut a long story short: 20 minutes ago i had a working dvdo, now (after trying 10 diferent firmware files) i have a brick.

 

Has anyone had this problem and found a solution?

 

I'm having a really bad day.. Sorry.


----------



## PE06MCG

Had a look on the DVDO webpage and I note that there are two versions of the EDGE.

The firmware for the 'Green' is version 1 whereas normal EDGE firmware is version 1.3 or something like that.


Presumably you have downloaded the correct firmware for your EDGE??


----------



## Mantrox


My unit has the front HDMI port so i assume it is the non green version. Also, the label under the unit doesn't mention green version,

 

The firmware i downloaded was the DVDO edge version. Both of the latest versions, present on the site.

 

I also made some tests with previous versions; old versions from 2008 and even the beta version that had the wrong 240P recognition bug.

 

The current behaviour of the unit is as follows:

 - I enable the removable drive. *OK*

 - I delete the file present on the drive. *OK*

 - I copy the latest firmware (EDGE_162_146.abt). *OK*

 - I disconnect the unit, and it stays with the green light on, and does nothing. *NOT OK *

 

I tried reseting it, leaving it on for some time, leaving off for some time.. none worked.

 

One detail that makes me suspicious of the memory unit that is supposed to be holding the file is the fact that every time i connect the dvdo to the pc after trying to update it, the unit has one of two things inside:

 - a file named "invalid.abt" with a creation date of 2008.

 - a file named "edge_162.abt" with a creation date of 2008.

 

I don't know the architecture of the unit, and what process is in place to manage the firmware files, but this is what i can deduce from the information i have.

 

What makes this situation really sad for me is that i just had the opportunity to buy this unit, and a VP20 for cheap. The VP20 arrived with a dead hdmi output port, but i wasn't really phased because the edge was working beautyfully, and then my obessession of having the latest firmware in everything struck... =(

 

Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## PE06MCG

What about the one that was working that you deleted?

Can you recover it from your PC's waste bin?

This should give you a clue as to what version will work..


I use a Duo now but as I remember there is only one file in the Edge (the *.abt one). Perhaps the ''invalid abt'' message means you are trying a wrong download despite your belief that it is correct for your EDGE


----------



## Mantrox


Well, that detail is a bit shamefull for me as i work in IT.

I didn't bother to make a backup of the original firmware file that was in the unit. And to make matters worse, when i deleted it of the drive it didn't go to the recycle bin, i looked for it (windows 7 quirks i believe).

I even tried to contact the seller to see if he still had the file, or remebered what version it was, but he didn't remeber because he replaced the dvdo in his system for an A/V processor, some time ago.

 

What makes me believe that the unit has a fault is the fact that i tried so many files and none of them worked. I got a zip file with 10-11 different firmwares, from the Shmups forum where Fudoh was sharing some older firmware files for the edge, and none of them worked.

 

I can almost garantee out of visual memory that the file that was inside it said "edge_162.abt", because i thought it was oddly similar to the current version number 1.62, but just to make shure it was updated i deleted it and copied to the drive the 1.62 file from the site.

 

I already sent a PM to Josh to see if he recognises this pattern of behaviour, and can shed some light on this particular issue.

 

Also, does anyone now if by using windows 7 to transfer the files makes any difference? Since it is a FAT partition it could have something to do with it (i am kinda grasping at straws since i just wish i hadn't touched the firmware...).

 

BTW, if any of you have some files for me to try, by all means, send them to me and i will do it.

 

Edit 1: Actually the files deleted from a removable media, that isn't recognised as a hard drive, are allways deleted permanently since XP days. =S


----------



## PE06MCG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mantrox*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/6990#post_24079937
> 
> 
> Well, that detail is a bit shamefull for me as i work in IT.
> 
> I didn't bother to make a backup of the original firmware file that was in the unit. And to make matters worse, when i deleted it of the drive it didn't go to the recycle bin, i looked for it (windows 7 quirks i believe).
> 
> I even tried to contact the seller to see if he still had the file, or remebered what version it was, but he didn't remeber because he replaced the dvdo in his system for an A/V processor, some time ago.
> 
> 
> What makes me believe that the unit has a fault is the fact that i tried so many files and none of them worked. I got a zip file with 10-11 different firmwares, from the Shmups forum where Fudoh was sharing some older firmware files for the edge, and none of them worked.
> 
> 
> I can almost garantee out of visual memory that the file that was inside it said "edge_162.abt", because i thought it was oddly similar to the current version number 1.62, but just to make shure it was updated i deleted it and copied to the drive the 1.62 file from the site.
> 
> 
> I already sent a PM to Josh to see if he recognises this pattern of behaviour, and can shed some light on this particular issue.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone now if by using windows 7 to transfer the files makes any difference? Since it is a FAT partition it could have something to do with it (i am kinda grasping at straws since i just wish i hadn't touched the firmware...).
> 
> 
> BTW, if any of you have some files for me to try, by all means, send them to me and i will do it.
> 
> 
> Edit 1: Actually the files deleted from a removable media, that isn't recognised as a hard drive, are allways deleted permanently since XP days. =S



Don't think Josh works there anymore.


Contact Ken Nguyen he will be the man at Silicon Image (who now own DVDO).

http://www.dvdo.com/contact_us/index.aspx


----------



## Mantrox


Damn, i didnt know that.

I already contacted DVDO through their site form (on Sunday), let's hope they say something.


----------



## PE06MCG

Are you certain your circuitry is intact?


I have had the HDMI output on my DUO become loose, it needs a really firm push to ensure correct connection.


----------



## Mantrox


Sorry, are you referring to the VP20 with the bad hdmi port or the edge?


----------



## PE06MCG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mantrox*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/6990#post_24080655
> 
> 
> Sorry, are you referring to the VP20 with the bad hdmi port or the edge?



Definitely my old EDGE.


I took it to the UK Dealership at the time because of problems to the Display (my TV).


They demonstrated to me the need to be much firmer when inserting the HDMI connecter on the lead from the EDGE output to my TV.


Incidentally it was not a bad HDMI port just a very tight fit that required force to connect properly.


----------



## Mantrox


Humm, thats interesting. What made me not even try to fiddle about with the cables was the fact that the unit has a green light allways on after the firmware updates.

But to be truthfull i don't know how that lights is supposed to behave after a firmware update..

Wasn't the unit supposed to return to the red light? wich means no signal?

I remember i even tried to feed it a component signal to see if the light changed but there was no response whatsoever.

 

If this turns out to be the problem i will send you a champagne bottle for christmas, but hit myself over the head with it first..


----------



## PE06MCG

Just to be certain I have Copied and pasted from EDGE Green Manual The older EDGE one not now available on DVDO website).

Sorry, it is there under Legacy.:

Please note you download from DVDO now not Simplay.



Updating EDGE GREEN Firmware using a PC


1. Download the PC version of the EDGE GREEN firmware onto your computer from the website at
www.simplaylabs.com 

2. Connect the Mini USB to USB cable. The large end connects to your computer and the

small end connects to EDGE GREEN.

3. Power up EDGE GREEN (if it is not powered up already).

4. Using your paperclip Reset tool, press the RESET button on EDGE GREEN and hold it until the front LED stops flashing and remains steady on. This takes about 5 seconds.

5. Now, an EDGE GREEN icon should appear on your PC’s desktop. EDGE GREEN looks like a mass storag

e device to your PC.

6. Double click on the EDGE GREEN icon. You should see a file (the file name will be EDGE GREEN_10

0.abt (or similar)

. Select that file and delete it.

7. Open the EDGE GREEN firmware file. You PC should have converted the “.zip” file to a file with

a “.abt” extension. The filename should be EDGE_110.abt (or similar). Copy the “.abt” file into the EDGE icon.

IMPORTANT: Make sure the file you are copying to EDGE GREEN has a .abt extension.

8. After the file has been copied, unplug the USB cable. This will reset EDGE GREEN; when it comes

out of reset, it will be running the new firmware.

After coming out of RESET, EDGE GREEN will be in a factory default state, which means that EDGE GREEN will run the setup Wizard. So, the first thing you will see is the Wizard screen. You can either use the Wizard to restore your settings, or press the LEFT arrow button on the remote to exit the Wizard.

You can verify that the new firmware is running by pressing the INFO button and using the arrow button on your remote to get to the firmware version page


----------



## Mantrox


That's the exact procedure i followed but mine was for the non green version, from DVDO's website. The firmware files were all from DVDO's website as well. Except the earlier ones i mentioned before.

 

Just on an offtopic sidenote, fiddling about with the hdmi did make my VP20 respond somewhat, but the image is very bad. I tried removing the screw that is securing the hdmi port so i can have an even tighter fit but it didn't make any difference.





 

 

I did try to fiddle with the edge's hdmi port but it is still sitting there bone idle... No picture, no change in the LED, nothing whatsoever..


----------



## PE06MCG

Please ask for further advice from:


[email protected]


I have had superb after sales support from Ken and I am sure he will help if he can.


----------



## Mantrox


Done! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mantrox


Well i talked to Ken and the only viable option seems to be sending the unit to the USA to be serviced, the problem is that just the shipping cost for the round trip would be pretty much what i paid for the unit itself, leaving me stuck.. =(

I tought about atempting to send it but then i start thinking about the possibilities of it being lost in the mail, or then it getting stuck in customs and me having to pay even more for it to clear customs, it just wouldn't work..

 

This unit did what i wanted very well, because i needed a processor for retro gaming and movies..

Is there a unit out there that does any of this better?

 

The xrgb-mini has less inputs and it's not apropriate for movie content, the edge green doesn't support 240p and it's more expensive =X

The VP50 prices seem to be getting higher lately..

 

GAHHH!

 

Any suggestions or anyone who wants to get rid of one DVDO unit or an XRGB in good nick for a nice price, PM me.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mantrox


Just to give an update on my situation.

 

The user PE06MCG wich helped me with the diagnostic of the unit, was very gracious and provided me with an amazing deal for his unit, wich is in immaculate condition.

 

So at the moment i have a working EDGE unit in my system, and i am very happy with it!

 

In regards to the other unit, i wasn't able to revive it. The led just stays green and there's no reaction whatsoever, even though i tried pretty much everything.

 

Thank you very much to everyone who helped and specially to PE06MCG .


----------



## TheUnWise


Hi I just got an Edge Green,  What I am curious about is the auto shut off.  When I kill all video sources it refuses to shut down enter standby.  The power button also does not shut it down.  Standby button does.  I can set it so as soon as a video source is started it turns on it boots up or the power button turns it on.  My question is why they have a standby/power button.  (Its like having separate on and off switches)

 

It's not that big a deal,  I am just wondering if I have a small defect or am missing something.


----------



## Hyrax

I don't have a 'Green' Edge - I've got the original and it only has an on/off button. With my Edge you need to turn off all sources, not just video, for it to automatically shut down. They made that change a number of years ago so you can listen to music without having your TV on.


Several minutes after I shut down all Audio and Video sources my Edge goes into what looks like a shutdown. The on/off button will always shut down my Edge, but I suspect that is because my non-green Edge's 'shutdown' is actually a standby mode.


I've no idea as to why they have separate switches. I'll just comment that an awful lot of these green devices are not very reliable in their "green" functions. Perhaps DVDO is trying to make it easier for you decide you want the device to be completely off. I don't know how long it takes for the Edge to boot, but I suspect turning it completely off could cause HDCP errors with some equipment.


----------



## TheUnWise


Ah well I had all sources killed including the tv and went to bed and the next morning the light was still blue and turning on my TV showed I had a signal from the edge.  Only way to turn it off was push stand by on remote and that turned it off(put it in standby).  When I first plugged it in it was on.  I guess it is just a bug with my machine.  I guess I can consider myself lucky it was nothing worse.  Colours are more vibrant and accurate and it auto switches without a hitch so I am happy.


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheUnWise*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24287345
> 
> 
> Hi I just got an Edge Green,  What I am curious about is the auto shut off.  When I kill all video sources it refuses to shut down enter standby.  The power button also does not shut it down.  Standby button does.  I can set it so as soon as a video source is started it turns on it boots up or the power button turns it on.  My question is why they have a standby/power button.  (Its like having separate on and off switches)
> 
> 
> It's not that big a deal,  I am just wondering if I have a small defect or am missing something.



According to the manual the Standby button means "Power Off" and the Power button means "Power On" (and "Power On Only" is implied). I assume it works that way--I've had my Green for a while now but it just comes-on and sleeps and switches on its own and I haven't had to deal with it otherwise.


Look at starting Page 65 and see what your Edge is set at relative to Auto Standby mode..


----------



## BiggAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laserfan*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24289465
> 
> 
> According to the manual the Standby button means "Power Off" and the Power button means "Power On" (and "Power On Only" is implied). I assume it works that way--I've had my Green for a while now but it just comes-on and sleeps and switches on its own and I haven't had to deal with it otherwise.
> 
> 
> Look at starting Page 65 and see what your Edge is set at relative to Auto Standby mode..



The only time I've needed to use the standby and power buttons are to re-lock an HDMI source if one of my components or my AVR goes nuts, but usually just going to another input, letting it lock, and then going back works just as well and is quicker.


----------



## TheUnWise


The manual was a good idea,  It came with just the quick start manual.  That said Auto Standby is on but still it never powered down blue light was on all night.  Just tried it again to be sure  killed all sources and turned off tv for 15 mins and blue light remains on.  That said the auto wake feature works.  It boots back up as soon as I turn on the receiver or dvd player.


----------



## Laserfan

We watched a movie last night but I forgot to look at my setting. My Green is dark now and is always dark when not in use--I will fire-up my pj now and report-back.


OK my Auto Wake-up is in Mode 2 and my Auto-Standby is at On. Dunno if these are defaults but probably Yes as I don't recall ever touching them. And AFAIK firmware has never changed for these: mine is Verson 1.00 build .12 I think it said.


More:


When I turned my PJ off, the Blue LED started blinking and continued to blink while my BD player was still On.


When I turned-off my BD player, the Red LED came on as the blue stopped blinking.


I think after some time-out period then the Red LED will go off as well. Yes now it's off after just a minute or two.


Hope this helps you.


P.S. Since the Blue LED seems to come on with a monitor, maybe yours outputs a signal even if your monitor is off? Have you tried your EDGE with another TV? Oops, I missed your post where you said you were already satisfied with your unit...


----------



## TheUnWise


I could try it with another TV your right.  That said the auto wake 2 feature works.  As soon as I start any video source it boots up.  Easier yet I can just unplug the TV after turning it off and that should tell me.  I know it is not the sources as turning it on will boot the edge up.  I have contacted DVDO to see what they say and will update after they give their reply.   I am reasonably happy, I would like to diagnose the issue  and make sure I am not going to have more issues in the future.  I have used like a week of the year warranty so figure I can always send it in later.  (after I am done being enthralled by my new gadget)


----------



## Laserfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheUnWise*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24296947
> 
> 
> I could try it with another TV your right....  Easier yet I can just unplug the TV after turning it off and that should tell me.



Of course. I guess I missed my 2nd cup of coffee yesterday!










I bought my Edge Green last June and was all excited to try to improve my laserdisc images with it. I've still not gotten 'round to trying that, but have been nonetheless impressed that the Edge serves as a switching device from my two regular players (a Sony BD and a Toshiba HD-DVD) whereby I can't even tell the Edge is in the loop PQ-wise. I've therefore not played much at all with its settings other to observe that what it does appears to me as "magic".


----------



## subavision212

Just curious if anyone has compared the EDGE to the Darblett in PQ terms.


----------



## slb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subavision212*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24345013
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone has compared the EDGE to the Darblett in PQ terms.



I don't think a comparison is possible. The processing performed by the Edge and Darblet are very different and generally complimentary.


----------



## subavision212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slb*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24347919
> 
> 
> I don't think a comparison is possible. The processing performed by the Edge and Darblet are very different and generally complimentary.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bob Olink

I use both an Edge and a Darblet, they work very well in conjunction. I would hate to lose either one from my system. The Darblet adds a level of detail that Edge does not address and does so without adding other unwanted qualities to the picture as long as you aren't too aggressive with the settings. They are a great compliment to picture quality.


----------



## subavision212

Thanks. I never thought about using them together. May veto try it out.


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BiggAW*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24289710
> 
> 
> The only time I've needed to use the standby and power buttons are to re-lock an HDMI source if one of my components or my AVR goes nuts, but usually just going to another input, letting it lock, and then going back works just as well and is quicker.



I've just managed to purchase an Edge Green and I'm having similar issues with turning it off and then getting it to synch on powering up the System .

It appears my Bell HD9400PVR still outputs a signal , but not a picture , even when it is turned off . This I think confuses the Edge and it won't turn off properly .

Then when I try and power everything up with the Remote , something is out of synch and I've got to manually beat on it for a while before it behaves .

The Wife is not pleased .










Scott.....................


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24386880
> 
> 
> 
> I've just managed to purchase an Edge Green and I'm having similar issues with turning it off and then getting it to synch on powering up the System .
> 
> It appears my Bell HD9400PVR still outputs a signal , but not a picture , even when it is turned off . This I think confuses the Edge and it won't turn off properly .
> 
> Then when I try and power everything up with the Remote , something is out of synch and I've got to manually beat on it for a while before it behaves .
> 
> The Wife is not pleased .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott.....................


 

This is a tough situation.  I have a Tivo DVR that remains on all the time, and the DVDO Edge (which is not a low-temperature device when operating) never has a chance to go into sleep mode.  My DVDO Edge had a power supply go bad a year or so ago, so when I replaced it I also spent some extra bucks and got a "smart" power strip.   When the TV turns off, it cuts the power to the Edge.  When the TV turns on, the Edge is powered back up.   This not only lengthens the longevity of the Edge's replacement power supply, but also reduces the amount of waste heat in the A/V closet.  A side benefit is that the Edge never has much of a chance to get too wonky, because at least once a day it's typically being powered off completely.  It's usually powered up and pumping an image before the TV itself finishes it's startup procedure, so there is no additional delay from TV-ON to picture on the set.

 

Good luck,

..dane


----------



## BiggAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24388641
> 
> 
> This is a tough situation.  I have a Tivo DVR that remains on all the time, and the DVDO Edge (which is not a low-temperature device when operating) never has a chance to go into sleep mode.  My DVDO Edge had a power supply go bad a year or so ago, so when I replaced it I also spent some extra bucks and got a "smart" power strip.   When the TV turns off, it cuts the power to the Edge.  When the TV turns on, the Edge is powered back up.   This not only lengthens the longevity of the Edge's replacement power supply, but also reduces the amount of waste heat in the A/V closet.  A side benefit is that the Edge never has much of a chance to get too wonky, because at least once a day it's typically being powered off completely.  It's usually powered up and pumping an image before the TV itself finishes it's startup procedure, so there is no additional delay from TV-ON to picture on the set.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> ..dane



I'm pretty sure mine takes a cue from the TV and AVR and shuts down when they are both off- my TiVo is also spitting out video 24/7, but as soon as I power down the TV/AVR, the light changes on the EDGE. Mine is also the EDGE Green, do you have the OG EDGE or the EDGE Green? Maybe this is what makes it "green" (other than cheapening it, getting rid of the front HDMI port, and making the composite not work with 240p signals, but I digress).


----------



## Scott_R_K

Thanks guys , you've given me a "light bulb" moment







. I have a switchable AC outlet on the rear of my AVR which I should be able to use for the Edge Green . The AVR is turned on and off with a Macro from my Remote so no need to reprogram anything special just because of the DVDO being added . This is what makes the AVS Forums such a fantastic place . Good people with great ideas !

Scott..............


----------



## ginobli2311

Hey guys.


Does the DVDO Edge Green output a XGA resolution (1024x768)? It says so on the FAQ, but not in the user manual. I have an older panasonic plasma I am looking to find a video processor for.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scott_R_K

Hi ginobi2311 ,


Just checked the Output Resolution Settings and there is XGA , SXGA and SVGA listed . It does not show the specific 1024 x 768 numbers .

Hope this helps .


Scott.................


----------



## ginobli2311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_R_K*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24414027
> 
> 
> Hi ginobi2311 ,
> 
> 
> Just checked the Output Resolution Settings and there is XGA , SXGA and SVGA listed . It does not show the specific 1024 x 768 numbers .
> 
> Hope this helps .
> 
> 
> Scott.................



Thanks. Pretty sure xga is 1024 x 768.


Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ginobli2311

Sorry to bother again, but I was wrong on the native resolution of my display. It's 1024 x 720...just found this out.


So I need to find out if the edge will output either 1024 x 720 (ideal) or 1280 x 720. Thanks for the help in advance.


Also, if the edge does not...does anyone know of a video processor that will?


----------



## BiggAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginobli2311*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24421887
> 
> 
> Sorry to bother again, but I was wrong on the native resolution of my display. It's 1024 x 720...just found this out.
> 
> 
> So I need to find out if the edge will output either 1024 x 720 (ideal) or 1280 x 720. Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> 
> Also, if the edge does not...does anyone know of a video processor that will?



Just guessing... but probably not. That is a really weird resolution. 1280x720, 1024x768, and 1280x1024 are all normal, standard resolutions. 1024x720 is some weird hybrid. What format does the TV expect? You might have to input at 720p, and let it scale down, even though that's not ideal. It sounds like one of the TVs with rectangular pixels, one of the nasty little things that a few TVs, as well as both DBS providers did at one point (DISH might still do it with 1440x1080i fake HD).


----------



## Scott_R_K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginobli2311*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7020#post_24421887
> 
> 
> Sorry to bother again, but I was wrong on the native resolution of my display. It's 1024 x 720...just found this out.
> 
> 
> So I need to find out if the edge will output either 1024 x 720 (ideal) or 1280 x 720. Thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> 
> Also, if the edge does not...does anyone know of a video processor that will?



Hello ,

From the dropdown list for Output resolutions these are the available options....

VGA 60Hz

480p 60Hz

720p 60Hz

1080p 60Hz

576p 50hz

720p 50Hz

1080i 50Hz

1080p 50Hz

1080p 24Hz

1080p 25hz

SVGA

XGA

SXGA


Scott...............


----------



## sjhenry

Hi,

I have purchased the Edge Green for use with an EPSON 5030. I can get the Edge to sync with the projector at every resolution except for 1080 60P (or 50P). When I try these resolutions I get a "not supported" from the projector. I have no problem syncing directly from my Blu-ray player at 60P and have no problem syncing the Edge to various TV's around the house at 60p. Has anyone experienced this with either an Epson or another projector and have any ideas I could try.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Dakotah

All,

I've had my first-gen DVDO EDGE and Panasonic V10 paired together for almost 5 years now with nothing but great results...until recently. Now I've been getting some pretty bad flickering (seems gamma-related) during bright scenes on 1080p content streamed from my Roku3 (via PLEX). This flickering only occurs when the detail/edge enhancements are engaged. If I turn them both down to zero, or engage the gaming mode...there are no flicker problems. Dish Network and anything less than 1080p is fine.


Has anyone encountered similar issues?


----------



## fubarduck

Visiting from the future to say thanks for this. I was one of the original DVDO Edge testers, and my power supply finally bit the dust (lasted 5+ years)!


Used your instructions and Mouser still had the medical-rated Cincon power supply in stock. Purchased, used a Dremel to shave the plastic connectors and now I'm back in business. Very easy thanks to your instructions, which was the only thing that came up in search engines.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiodane*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/6870#post_22707958
> 
> 
> I thought I would update everyone on my power supply research..
> 
> Well, how frustrating. The cincon part is only rated to 25% of its max power rating at 70C. For anyone whose DVDO Edge is always on because of a persistent input signal like a Tivo or DVR, you know the DVDO gets pretty hot over time, especially if its in a rack.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I hooked up the DVDO to my bench power supply (with a current meter) and also went through my Fluke 189 in current mode (as a second opinion), and the highest current mode I could muster between 480i, 1080i, 1080p24, and 1080p60 input (output always set to 1080p60) was in 1080p60 mode coming from my Oppo BDP80. PReP was enabled in that mode which may have been that last little bit of power needed. In that mode (1080p60 input, 1080p60 output), the power draw was right at 2.5A at 5VDC, or, just under 15W.
> 
> 
> Looking on Mouser, Jameco, Newark, Digikey, and a few other places, it turns out there is a better AND cheaper power supply out there, the Mean Well EPS-45-5 . It's a 45W power supply, but before you get all huffy and puffy, note that in the part's datasheet the derating curve is on a 10% derating per 10degC above 40C. That puts it at 50% rated max at 70C. The original Cincon part CFM60S050 derates at 25% per 10C rise above 40C! That means that by 70C it's only rated at 25% of its original power rating! *AND* the EPS-45-5 part is about $10 LESS expensive! That means the Cincon part is rated only at 2A @ 70C, while the Mean Well part is rated at 3A @ 70C. And my tests clearly indicate that the DVDO operates at 2.5A while PReP'ing 1080p60 content from a 1080p24 source destined for a 1080p60 downstream display device. (There was nearly zero change in current when adding an audio-only output load to my AVR)
> 
> 
> But... the better power supply has different connectors. And with different connectors come different contacts (pins). And with different connectors and different contacts come either a lot of headache (pliers and wire strippers and soldering iron) or a *very* expensive crimp tool.
> 
> 
> IF it wasn't approaching Christmas, and IF I had a spare DVDO available to handle it while I did the work on the other, I would be ALL OVER that Mean Well 45W booger. It's such a better power supply-- (slightly) more typical efficiency, and better temperature derating. Alas, I don't have time with the holidays approaching to undergo that kind of surgery. There goes the "better for less money" option..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Mouser--- Turns out if you look a little ways down, there is a Medical rated version of the Cincon part.. CFM60*M*050 .. costs about $10 more than the already pricier CFM60S050 part (compared to the Mean Well), but it has a slightly better derating curve than the "S" family. It is still 25% per 10degC that doesn't start until 50C instead of 40C. That gives you another 10C headroom in a hot equipment rack before the part approaches its inability to deliver the necessary current. Still not as good as the Mean Well power supply, but there's no worrying about connectors and crimp pins.
> 
> 
> So, I've ordered one of the medical versions of the cincon part.
> 
> 
> I've wanted for a while now to get one of those "energy saving" power strips and connect it to my TV so when the TV's off, the DVDO is turned off, but the TV is on the other side of the room-- the DVDO is in an equipment rack in a closet under the stairs. Grrr... I've been trying very hard to figure out a way to hook something like that up without going and designing something myself, but it looks like I'll have to do JUST that. Now that my DVDO Edge's power supply bit the dust (which I'm sure was due in no small part to the power supply overheating in the cramped equipment rack due to never getting a "break" but instead being on 24/7 for the past three years), I think it will be worth my while to create a remotely-controlled smart power strip. I have some ideas, just nothing CHEAP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will come back and report more after I get the new power supply in the mail..
> 
> *EDIT1-- it looks like the medical version has a swapped pinout-- I will verify when I receive it. If that's the case I will detail the very simple instructions how to swap pins on the connector for others that may go the medical supply route..*
> 
> *EDIT2-- I failed to take pictures, I'm sorry. The pin order is actually identical between the two models. The difference is that they use a different type of connector lock that has a plastic "tab" on the one side of the standard product, and the other side of the medical product. (To be clear, some would say it is a rotated connector, and to be fair, it is. But it's a rotated connector with a swapped pinout, so the net result is that the "power" pin is in the same physical location in relation to the power supply board itself, but the "plastic tab" that the other connector uses is now on the opposite side of the connector housing.) Anyway, all I ended up doing was taking a very sharp knife (exacto blade or box cutters) and cutting off the tab. Pin spacing is the same, old cable fits on new prongs just fine. I actually ended up making myself a new power connector because I happened to have that molex connector in stock and the terminals and the crimp tool. I did not have the right terminals and crimper on-hand for the Mean Well power supply, however. sigh. My old power cable was very stiff and brittle from whatever had happened to the old power supply, which is why I had to make a new one. Anyway, trimming off the header tab from the power supply PCB (both the input power header and the output power header) worked just fine.. Careful with forcing an extremely sharp blade through tough molded plastic, though- a quick slip and off goes your head! (or thumb) --> Just be sure the cable you hookup is connecting to "+5V" on the large, green, DVDO video board and to "+Vout (or Vo+ or something like that) on the power supply board. Likewise, "GND" on the DVDO circuit board should connect to the "Vo-" or "-Vout" on the power supply board.*
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ..dane


----------



## crussell1492




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjhenry*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7050#post_24425211
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have purchased the Edge Green for use with an EPSON 5030. I can get the Edge to sync with the projector at every resolution except for 1080 60P (or 50P). When I try these resolutions I get a "not supported" from the projector. I have no problem syncing directly from my Blu-ray player at 60P and have no problem syncing the Edge to various TV's around the house at 60p. Has anyone experienced this with either an Epson or another projector and have any ideas I could try.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Hi

Did you get this to work? I am considering purchasing an Edge Green for my Epson 5030.


----------



## crussell1492

HI

I am new to video processors, and I am considering this one for my first one.

I am using an Epson 5030 Projector, with a DISH Hopper and PS3 for Blu-Rays.

I don't feel I need any enhancement for Blu-Rays.

But I am not at all pleased with the de-interlacing capabilities of the Epson 5030 for the 1080i input from the DISH Hopper.

Would this unit do a significantly better job with de-interlacing than the onboard processor for the Epson 5030?

I use a Yamaha RXV-675 AVR which doesn't do any better of a job de-interlacing the DISH Hopper 1080i signal.


Can I put this between my AVR and Projector? I really don't want to use it to do any HDMI switching.


thanks


----------



## subavision212

I'm by no means an expert but I've using the EDGE for a bit more than two years and really like what it does for my PQ. I run my TWC box, a Roku XR and a Pioneer laser through it to a 65" Panasonic plasma in my dedicated HT and am very happy with the quality. I especially like the variety of "tweaks" for lack of a better word that let's you fine tune whatever devices you are running through it. For that it was worth the price, which I felt was very reasonable.


----------



## audiodane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fubarduck*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7050#post_24455754
> 
> 
> Visiting from the future to say thanks for this. I was one of the original DVDO Edge testers, and my power supply finally bit the dust (lasted 5+ years)!
> 
> 
> Used your instructions and Mouser still had the medical-rated Cincon power supply in stock. Purchased, used a Dremel to shave the plastic connectors and now I'm back in business. Very easy thanks to your instructions, which was the only thing that came up in search engines.


 

Hey, thanks for that note, fubarduck!  Glad to hear that someone else has benefited from that old post..

 

..dane


----------



## sjhenry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crussell1492*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7050#post_24471112
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Did you get this to work? I am considering purchasing an Edge Green for my Epson 5030.



It will sync on any resolution without problem except for 60P no mater which device is turned on first. That however defeats the whole purpose of the processor.

After playing with it I managed to get it to sync reliably at 60P as long as I made sure that the Edge Green was turned on before turning on the projector.

So if you turn of the HDMI sync for controlling device on/off and leave the Edge on it works fine. I used 3D passthrough successfully, but had issues with 1:1 frame rate. It worked fine when passing a 24P source but when switching back to 60P I would lose sync.

So, if you want to pass 24P or 60I all the time its very stable. If you want to pass 60P its finicky. I tried to find somewhere to get help from the Vendor, but they don't seem to have the support they had a few years back...


----------



## crussell1492

Hi All

I am looking for information on how to set Edge and Detail enhancement settings. I have looked through the threads, its pretty long, but didn't come up with anything, not much on DVDO web site either.

What sort of test patterns should I be using?

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## T3b_vat

I haven't tried this with the Duo, but this is what I use for the Lumagen Mini. First, of the various test disks with sharpness patterns, Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk has a very useful sharpness pattern that be of help. As you increase settings look for subtle changes in all areas of the test pattern. The patterns I find most helpful, though, are pluge patterns for setting black level, First, set the black level properly with no sharpness enhancements. Then, as you increase sharpness settings, you will see artifacts arise (edges of darken than black levels will become noticeable) and this indicates the sharpness setting is too high. Finally, I use test pictures (stills), especially with grass, foliage or gravel and it will become obvious if enhancements are too high as details begin to look unnatural. Hope this helps.


Frank


----------



## stseely


Hello, I just bought one of these and noticed you had the same problem I am having the .sii file extension. Did you ever get this resolved?

Thanks,

Sean Seely


----------



## sfogg

Does anyone have the latest firmware for the original Edge? DVDO's website is down and I want to upgrade my Edge for 3D passthrough to take advantage of a new TV I just got.


Thanks,


Shawn


----------



## kirkusinnc

Shawn,

I believe this is the latest --> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11231221/EDGE_162_146.zip


----------



## sfogg

Thank you very much!


Shawn


----------



## BiggAW

Mine is having problems. It will just randomly start and stop outputting a picture, sort of like a low-frequency flicker (1-2hz), and then sometimes it will work, and then randomly drop the picture a couple of times and start working again. Any ideas what is going on with it? I've bypassed it temporarily so that we can use my Premiere XL4 with the TV, but it really sucks having unreliable access to everything else, not to mention losing the scaling/de-interlacing features.


----------



## scsiraid

Mine has done that for a looooong time. I just switch the input on my TV which forces a resync when it gets back around to the input the Edge is attached to and all goes fine from there. Ive only seen it at power up... once its sync'd up with the display, It works fine. (Oh... and the source to the Edge when it does this is..... TiVo XL4.)


----------



## BiggAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7050#post_24734189
> 
> 
> Mine has done that for a looooong time. I just switch the input on my TV which forces a resync when it gets back around to the input the Edge is attached to and all goes fine from there. Ive only seen it at power up... once its sync'd up with the display, It works fine. (Oh... and the source to the Edge when it does this is..... TiVo XL4.)



Interesting. I'll have to give that a try. Maybe I'll even mix up the HDMI ports to see if that helps. For some reason, HDMI 3 absolutely won't work with the Roku, but HDMI 2 works just fine... go figure. HDMI 3 works just fine with the HTPC. It's really bizarre.


I don't know how much of it is the placebo affect, since I know the EDGE isn't in the chain anymore, but the HD content doesn't seem to look nearly as good without it- I didn't think I'd see that much of a difference on a higher bitrate HD channel like HBO.


----------



## barend

Hi all,


I have many docs and firmware versions for the VP30, VP50 and -Pro, as well as for the Edge.

Just mail if you're looking for something.

My non-green started to play up recently, so I just ordered a used Green without the remote through Ebay.


Anyway, my original Edge has developed a strange fault: the image dsisappears after half an hour or so, the blue LED stays on.

Have to pull the cord to revive it which sometimes work etc. etc.

Also, I sometimes see a test pattern out of the blue, or just noise.


Any advice?


----------



## BiggAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barend*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7050#post_24746769
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have many docs and firmware versions for the VP30, VP50 and -Pro, as well as for the Edge.
> 
> Just mail if you're looking for something.
> 
> My non-green started to play up recently, so I just ordered a used Green without the remote through Ebay.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my original Edge has developed a strange fault: the image dsisappears after half an hour or so, the blue LED stays on.
> 
> Have to pull the cord to revive it which sometimes work etc. etc.
> 
> Also, I sometimes see a test pattern out of the blue, or just noise.
> 
> 
> Any advice?



Great. Sounds like a variation on the issue I'm having...


----------



## barend

Took it apart, checked the pcb connectors, tapped just about every part.

Next thing I'll try is use freeze spray on the chips.


If THAT doesn't help I will drop it from one metre.

Not as crazy as it seems: used to be a CTV technician in the olden days, and as a last resort this sometimes worked on TV's (well, not from one metre LOL).


----------



## Turnbough

I just finished reading this beast of a thread. Lots of useful info.. I bought an original edge secondhand 2 months ago and love it. Just registered with AVS to say Thanks to everyone that's posted problems and those that posted helpful solutions to those problems.


Thanks again I appreciated it.


----------



## BiggAW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scsiraid*  /t/1051246/dvdo-edge/7050#post_24734189
> 
> 
> Mine has done that for a looooong time. I just switch the input on my TV which forces a resync when it gets back around to the input the Edge is attached to and all goes fine from there. Ive only seen it at power up... once its sync'd up with the display, It works fine. (Oh... and the source to the Edge when it does this is..... TiVo XL4.)



Mine is working just fine now, after playing a movie with 3D passthrough, and working it hard on some TV with some nasty MPEG-2 artifacts... So I'll keep my fingers crossed, and hopefully if it does it again, your trick will work!


----------



## barend

Has there never been a later build from the 1.0 firmware?

(Edge Green)


----------



## barend

My original Edge stopped working, so I bought two used Greens which both show two problems:


1. Not-fluent image on horizontal camera pans in content.


2. "Check cable" on my Samsung tv, after switching off.

Switching on this msg takes longer as the time is longer, before the image finally appears.


As to (1) I tried most settings: locked/unlocked, 24-50-60 Hz.

As to (2) I tried the source details; my sat settopbox supports 1080i, 1080p, etc.


Anyone?


----------



## BiggAW

Mine keeps going nuts randomly. I put it on a power strip so that I can easily force reboot it. Next step is to keep it off unless I'm using it, and see if that helps...


----------



## Turnbough

I've an original edge just wanna know how apple TV works with this unit? I just want a good 1080i pic. Will be mostly film and anime based viewing. Is there any obvious pitfalls using an apple TV with the edge? My display is a mits ws-65813 if that helps any.

Thanks for any insight


----------



## BiggAW

Turnbough said:


> I've an original edge just wanna know how apple TV works with this unit? I just want a good 1080i pic. Will be mostly film and anime based viewing. Is there any obvious pitfalls using an apple TV with the edge? My display is a mits ws-65813 if that helps any.
> 
> Thanks for any insight


ATV works fine, but ATV does 1080p/24, not 1080i/60. What's really weird is that they encode their TV shows at 1080p/24, which I can't quite handle, since it makes them look like a movie...


----------



## Gary J

BiggAW said:


> ATV does 1080p/24, not 1080i/60.


Have a reference for that?


----------



## Turnbough

BiggAW said:


> ATV works fine, but ATV does 1080p/24, not 1080i/60. What's really weird is that they encode their TV shows at 1080p/24, which I can't quite handle, since it makes them look like a movie...


Thanks..running through the edge [email protected]/24 either way that should be fine for a good chunk of my viewing habits mostly film only a little video based programing..anime may be a wild card. Thanks again


----------



## BiggAW

Gary J said:


> Have a reference for that?


If you Google it, a bunch of pages will come up. Everything I've ever seen on there is 1080p/24...



Turnbough said:


> Thanks..running through the edge [email protected]/24 either way that should be fine for a good chunk of my viewing habits mostly film only a little video based programing..anime may be a wild card. Thanks again


It looks nice from an objective image quality point of view, but there's something about watching a TV show in 1080p/24 that is completely bizarre. I've bought a few Discovery channel shows over the years that I missed or didn't have the channel for on cable, and 1080p/24 really throws me off for reality-based programming where I'm expecting something shot at 1080i/60 and broadcast at 1080i/60. It was a while back, so I think they were still using HDV format for a lot of the shots they were taking out in the field for some of these shows.


----------



## Gary J

BiggAW said:


> If you Google it, a bunch of pages will come up. Everything I've ever seen on there is 1080p/24...


I did and everything came up the opposite - no 24p. Again, do you have a reference for that? Let's see it.


----------



## BiggAW

Gary J said:


> I did and everything came up the opposite - no 24p. Again, do you have a reference for that? Let's see it.


Are you having fun nitpicking what I said? The ATV technically outputs 1080p60, but the content is mostly or all encoded at 1080p24. Happy now?


----------



## BiggAW

As to the topic of this thread, my EDGE GREEN is in BAD shape. It intermittently goes haywire, flashing at around 1hz. I tried a few tricks to get it to behave, and as of yet, it has not. I'm going to try component video input and resetting all of its settings, but I really doubt either will work. I'll try emailing Anchor Bay in a day or two if I can't get the thing to work. What a PITA!

As much as I like the DVDO EDGE GREEN, if this thing is toast, I am NOT shelling out another $500 for another one. I'll do without until I get a 4K TV, at which point the TV will have more powerful processing in it anyways...


----------



## Turnbough

BiggAW said:


> As to the topic of this thread, my EDGE GREEN is in BAD shape. It intermittently goes haywire, flashing at around 1hz. I tried a few tricks to get it to behave, and as of yet, it has not. I'm going to try component video input and resetting all of its settings, but I really doubt either will work. I'll try emailing Anchor Bay in a day or two if I can't get the thing to work. What a PITA!
> 
> As much as I like the DVDO EDGE GREEN, if this thing is toast, I am NOT shelling out another $500 for another one. I'll do without until I get a 4K TV, at which point the TV will have more
> powerful processing in it anyways...


That sucks..I almost bought a green but was able to pickup an original for less than a quarter of the cost. Its made connectivity to my CRT much more simple and blu-rays converted to 1080i from 1080p24 through the edge are considerably cleaner than through the players I've used. I'd buy another for the right price. $500 isn't that price for me though


----------



## Gary J

BiggAW said:


> Are you having fun nitpicking what I said? The ATV technically outputs 1080p60, but the content is mostly or all encoded at 1080p24. Happy now?


Yes for good reason. Credit now for getting your facts (closer to) straight.


----------



## BiggAW

Gary J said:


> BiggAW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having fun nitpicking what I said? The ATV technically outputs 1080p60, but the content is mostly or all encoded at 1080p24. Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for good reason. Credit now for getting your facts (closer to) straight.
Click to expand...

Well, fair enough I guess if you admit you're nitpicking. The 24p encoding on the content is what gives it the really strange look, since it acts as a framerate bottleneck compared to 1080i/60.


----------



## BiggAW

Turnbough said:


> BiggAW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the topic of this thread, my EDGE GREEN is in BAD shape. It intermittently goes haywire, flashing at around 1hz. I tried a few tricks to get it to behave, and as of yet, it has not. I'm going to try component video input and resetting all of its settings, but I really doubt either will work. I'll try emailing Anchor Bay in a day or two if I can't get the thing to work. What a PITA!
> 
> As much as I like the DVDO EDGE GREEN, if this thing is toast, I am NOT shelling out another $500 for another one. I'll do without until I get a 4K TV, at which point the TV will have more
> powerful processing in it anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks..I almost bought a green but was able to pickup an original for less than a quarter of the cost. Its made connectivity to my CRT much more simple and blu-rays converted to 1080i from 1080p24 through the edge are considerably cleaner than through the players I've used. I'd buy another for the right price. $500 isn't that price for me though
Click to expand...

Yeah. You're doing basically the opposite of what I'm doing. My main use is trying to do as much work on Comcast HDTV before sending a 1080p signal to my TV. Other than the power savings aspects, the OG EDGE is better, as it handles 240p on the composite inputs as well (N64).

I don't see any OG Greens for sale on Ebay, and the Greens are in the $300+ range.


----------



## Gary J

BiggAW said:


> Gary J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did and everything came up the opposite - no 24p. Again, do you have a reference for that? Let's see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having fun nitpicking what I said? The ATV technically outputs 1080p60, but the content is mostly or all encoded at 1080p24. Happy now?
Click to expand...




BiggAW said:


> Gary J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BiggAW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having fun nitpicking what I said? The ATV technically outputs 1080p60, but the content is mostly or all encoded at 1080p24. Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for good reason. Credit now for getting your facts (closer to) straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, fair enough I guess if you admit you're nitpicking. The 24p encoding on the content is what gives it the really strange look, since it acts as a framerate bottleneck compared to 1080i/60.
Click to expand...

I don't see it nor do I see such complaints unless you are talking about the Edge which I threw away a while ago.


----------



## BiggAW

Gary J said:


> I don't see it nor do I see such complaints unless you are talking about the Edge which I threw away a while ago.


It's not so much of a complaint as an observation. If you're used to watching a show in 1080i/60 and all of the sudden it's in 1080p/24, it WILL look really odd. That has nothing to do with the EDGE, it doesn't matter what processes it, the look will be different.


----------



## dstroot

BiggAW said:


> As to the topic of this thread, my EDGE GREEN is in BAD shape. It intermittently goes haywire, flashing at around 1hz. I tried a few tricks to get it to behave, and as of yet, it has not. I'm going to try component video input and resetting all of its settings, but I really doubt either will work.


Same issue with mine - it warms up after 15 - 30 minutes it goes haywire, picture turns to green snow. Had to replace it.

Could this be the power supply going? Anyone want to buy a semi-working Edge and try the mouser CFM60M050 power supply swap?


----------



## BiggAW

dstroot said:


> BiggAW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to the topic of this thread, my EDGE GREEN is in BAD shape. It intermittently goes haywire, flashing at around 1hz. I tried a few tricks to get it to behave, and as of yet, it has not. I'm going to try component video input and resetting all of its settings, but I really doubt either will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue with mine - it warms up after 15 - 30 minutes it goes haywire, picture turns to green snow. Had to replace it.
> 
> Could this be the power supply going? Anyone want to buy a semi-working Edge and try the mouser CFM60M050 power supply swap?
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's almost what I'm wondering. How difficult is the PSU swap? For $43, it's almost worth trying...


----------



## audiodane

dstroot said:


> Same issue with mine - it warms up after 15 - 30 minutes it goes haywire, picture turns to green snow. Had to replace it.
> 
> Could this be the power supply going? Anyone want to buy a semi-working Edge and try the mouser CFM60M050 power supply swap?


Depending on what you want for it, I'd be happy to buy it, swap the PSU, and see what happens.. 

..dane


----------



## Blacklac

I've had the snow & green screen issue for over a year and never heard back from any emails I've sent to attempt to get it fixed/replaced. :/. Would certainly drop ~$40 if it is indeed a PSU and its plug and play! Mine isn't a Green model though.


----------



## BiggAW

Blacklac said:


> I've had the snow & green screen issue for over a year and never heard back from any emails I've sent to attempt to get it fixed/replaced. :/. Would certainly drop ~$40 if it is indeed a PSU and its plug and play! Mine isn't a Green model though.


Mine was close to the warranty period, so they agreed to fix it. It's going to take me at least a week just to retrieve the box to RMA it, so it will probably be a month before I get it back, but I'm pretty happy that it will get fixed one way or another.


----------



## dstroot

audiodane said:


> Depending on what you want for it, I'd be happy to buy it, swap the PSU, and see what happens..
> 
> ..dane


How does $75 plus shipping sound? Comes with new remote and cables - I just swapped boxes. Let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Turnbough

I've only had a green screen flash when running my blu-ray player set to original resolution for blu-ray and DVD. Seems like 10-20 handshakes when on that setting green screen each time..switched back to 1080/24 for both and my issues seem to be resolved. Gotta say I love this box used the fine cross hatch test pattern to tighten up my convergence on my ws-65813 very nice


----------



## audiodane

dstroot said:


> How does $75 plus shipping sound? Comes with new remote and cables - I just swapped boxes. Let me know. Cheers.


Hey dstroot..

I have had a few things come up on this end where I probably won't have sufficient time to get to it anytime soon.. But if anyone else is interested, here's what I was thinking.. If they want to take this idea and run with it and make you an offer, I'll leave it up to them.

The major issues is that I don't know what the problem is. If it's a power supply, and I buy yours for $75 and sink in $50 more, then I'm up to $125, and that's about what they go for on eBay, but before eBay fees, shipping costs, etc. I'll be honest, I'm looking to flip it like a house; buy, repair, sell. I do this often for various types of electronics for some extra spending money. If the problem is NOT the power supply, then I'm out the cost of the unit AND the replacement power supply. So it's not without risk.

So from the buyer's end, here is what I was thinking.. 

I/Someone can offer to basically take it off your hands for you and cover the cost of economy shipping charges (ups ground or usps parcel post). Either of those shipping options should run somewhere between $16 and $30. I can paypal you that plus $5 extra (more than enough for paypal fees). So we're talking somewhere in the $20-35 range, shipped. A power supply will add another $50, and if that fixes it, I can sell it and make about $25.. If it doesn't fix it, I can re-sell both pieces separately (broken edge and like-new power supply) and try to break-even.

Unfortunately, as I said, I'm going to have to pass on it at this time, but I think the above scenario is a reasonable one for anyone else who wants to have a go at it.

cheers,
..dane


----------



## BiggAW

It costs $22 and change to ship a DVDO EDGE at the Post Office in case anyone wants to know. I just shipped mine back to California for them to look at.


----------



## Turnbough

If anyone is interested eBay has a few new old stock original edge processors for sale priced same as green models or best offer


----------



## FragZero

Turnbough said:


> If anyone is interested eBay has a few new old stock original edge processors for sale priced same as green models or best offer


I got one for 255 USD + shipping. It just came in and it looks brand new. No scratches at any connector or on the remote.

(I did a best offer on the add Turnbough mentions)


----------



## Skrill

*Velodyne SMS-1/ Edge Green / Sony PJ not playing nice (no video)*

Hey guys. I just picked up a used SMS-1 and it seems to be functioning correctly (fires up, plays test tones, etc), but I can't get the video to display from my projector. I hope it is not the case that the video is so low res that it won't display -- but here is my signal change:

SMS-1 via S-video out (or composite - I tried both) --> DVDO Edge Green S-Video in (or Composite in) -- input set correctly relevant input ---> Sony VPL-HW55ES via HDMI output from Edge. 

Now the Edge sees the signal from the SMS, and it's LED goes from Red (no signal passed) to Blue (signal being passed). But the Sony will just to go to blank (sometimes you will see the video for a split second before it blank). In fact, I can't even get the Sony's menu (or the Edge's menu) to display. It seems to be an output/input compatibility issue between the Edge and Sony (which otherwise the two work perfectly together).

Any ideas -- do I need to change the output signal (which currently defaults to 1080p/60)? Is it an HDCP issue? Is there a new school and old school incompatibility between the Sony or Edge and the SMS-1?

Help!

CT


----------



## Hyrax

What do you see when you press the Info button?

Perhaps Sony requires HDCP on all 1080p devices ... try setting the output for this input to be 480p or 720p.


----------



## Skrill

Hyrax said:


> What do you see when you press the Info button?
> 
> Perhaps Sony requires HDCP on all 1080p devices ... try setting the output for this input to be 480p or 720p.


Thanks for trying to help. I will do that.

When it goes blank it kind of locks up the display. The DVDO menu and info buttons work (when I switch back to another input the menu is being displayed -- i.e., pushed out by the Edge), but the Sony refuses to show anything when S-Video is selected.

I know I should refer to the manual -- but is there a way to set the output resolution for S-Video input only? Assuming so -- I will try that tonight.


----------



## Skrill

Skrill said:


> Thanks for trying to help. I will do that.
> 
> When it goes blank it kind of locks up the display. The DVDO menu and info buttons work (when I switch back to another input the menu is being displayed -- i.e., pushed out by the Edge), but the Sony refuses to show anything when S-Video is selected.
> 
> I know I should refer to the manual -- but is there a way to set the output resolution for S-Video input only? Assuming so -- I will try that tonight.


For the knowledge base (and other Edge owners):

Just an update -- it seems like the when the Edge is passing the video signal of the SMS-1, the Sony PJ refuses to play nice. Even if I set the output resolution to 480p or 780p on the Edge, locked/unlocked the framerate, on/off with HDCP, etc., etc.

So I took the Edge out of the signal chain and plugged the SMS-1 video straight into my Onkyo SR805 -- and then the projector into the HDMI out on the 805. That worked ... so all is good. Odd though that the Edge somehow won't pass (or the Sony won't accept) the signal


----------



## Ayla

Is the DVDO Edge 101 the same model as the Edge Green?

And, can the Edge 101 convert from [email protected] input to [email protected] output, and from [email protected] to [email protected]?

Thanks


----------



## Turnbough

Ayla said:


> Is the DVDO Edge 101 the same model as the Edge Green?
> 
> And, can the Edge 101 convert from [email protected] input to [email protected] output, and from [email protected] to [email protected]?
> 
> Thanks


Edge 101 is the original edge not the green model there are some differences between the models.

I have the original and use it to convert [email protected] blurays into 1080i and works perfectly should do the same at 1080p

I have never used PAL equipment so I can't comment on that..my knowledge of the unit is pretty basic but its responded well with all of my equipment and works perfectly in my setup


----------



## headcase151

I`m looking at getting an Edge.I want to split the signal.Sending the audio to my Pioneer receiver.Then pass the 3D signal to my projector.Can this be done with the Edge.Thanks in advance.


----------



## BiggAW

headcase151 said:


> I`m looking at getting an Edge.I want to split the signal.Sending the audio to my Pioneer receiver.Then pass the 3D signal to my projector.Can this be done with the Edge.Thanks in advance.


The EDGE Green has a 3D mode, but it doesn't do any processing when the 3D mode is enabled. I've sent 3D video to my Sharp LE8470U while sending audio to my AVR, so I would think it would work with a non-3D AVR, but I'm not 100% sure, as I think mine is 3D capable.


----------



## headcase151

Thanks.I just want to bypass my AVR,it HDMI 1.2.I`m ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## Turnbough

If your using the audio HDMI to the receiver and the video HDMI to the projector you'll just have to set it up through the menus when you do your initial setup and don't for get to activate the 3D pass-through.. You should be good to go. I'd check and make sure your unit also has the latest firmware. it should but you don't want to have to unplug everything later if you find out it doesn't.


----------



## BiggAW

Turnbough said:


> If your using the audio HDMI to the receiver and the video HDMI to the projector you'll just have to set it up through the menus when you do your initial setup and don't for get to activate the 3D pass-through.. You should be good to go. I'd check and make sure your unit also has the latest firmware. it should but you don't want to have to unplug everything later if you find out it doesn't.


Correct. Mine was already set up with 3D pass-through and separate audio and video, and it worked with my TV and AVR...


----------



## headcase151

I got my Edge today.Still setting it up.3D works great.I am having some issues with gaming.I`ll keep tinkering for now.Probably a setting.


----------



## hometech99

*Edge wont turn on*

I have an original Edge.

The LED on the front is dim red, and it flickers a bit when using the remote, but it wont turn on.

If I hook up a USB and use the paperclip on the service port, I DO see the Edge on my PC and can upgrade the firmware.

I unplugged the cable, and still the same thing.

It wont power up for use.

So, can this even be the power supply issue of I can see it on my PC and transfer firmware to it?

I dont want to spend the money for a new PS if thats not it.

btw--this has been seeing clean power since bought, through an APC S20BLK, and has been on an open air rack (not in a closet).


----------



## Turnbough

I've never had a problem with my edge powering on. It just won't shut off. I'm assuming your feeding it a signal while you trying to power it on and still get nothing. The only time I've had anything close to what your describing I didn't have any signal going to it and it just stayed red and unresponsive.


----------



## dvdguyjt

*EDGE Owner's Manual*

Hello -

I just purchsed and EDGE from craigslist ($125 steal if I may say so). I'm looking for a full copy of the owner's manual that I can download. The website no longer has it available.

Does anyone know where I might find it?


----------



## Turnbough

You should be able to use the owners manual for the edge "green". You can download the manual from their website. Basically the same unit minus 1 front HDMI input, a different power supply, and 240p processing(may have been fixed in firmware). I have an original edge so I've never looked.


----------



## dvdguyjt

Turnbough said:


> You should be able to use the owners manual for the edge "green". You can download the manual from their website. Basically the same unit minus 1 front HDMI input, a different power supply, and 240p processing(may have been fixed in firmware). I have an original edge so I've never looked.


Thanks. I found it.

A question....I have the EDGE connected to my TV via HDMI and an optical cable to my receiver (no HDMI there). I only use the receiver when watching Blu-Ray. Otherwise I use the TV sound.

Is there a way to get the EDGE to output audio over both connections? I have to manually switch it to optical to get recognition from the receiver.

I tried 'auto select' audio, but it always selects the HDMI that's going to the TV.

Any thoughts....


----------



## Turnbough

Thanks. I found it.

A question....I have the EDGE connected to my TV via HDMI and an optical cable to my receiver (no HDMI there). I only use the receiver when watching Blu-Ray. Otherwise I use the TV sound.

Is there a way to get the EDGE to output audio over both connections? I have to manually switch it to optical to get recognition from the receiver.

I tried 'auto select' audio, but it always selects the HDMI that's going to the TV.

Any thoughts....[/QUOTE]

I have an older setup my Mitsubishi only has a DVI input. I run video over HDMI to DVI cable and run audio over the optical out. Unfortunately I don't even have a way to test to try and help you figure that out. Wish I could help


----------



## BiggAW

dvdguyjt said:


> Thanks. I found it.
> 
> A question....I have the EDGE connected to my TV via HDMI and an optical cable to my receiver (no HDMI there). I only use the receiver when watching Blu-Ray. Otherwise I use the TV sound.
> 
> Is there a way to get the EDGE to output audio over both connections? I have to manually switch it to optical to get recognition from the receiver.
> 
> I tried 'auto select' audio, but it always selects the HDMI that's going to the TV.
> 
> Any thoughts....


Use your AVR all the time. You have it, you may as well use it and not use the crappy TV speakers.


----------



## wildchild22

I am looking for a dvdo edge 101 not green. If anyone has one they want to sell PM me with the info.


----------



## jedi.master.dre

hometech99 said:


> I have an original Edge.
> 
> The LED on the front is dim red, and it flickers a bit when using the remote, but it wont turn on.
> 
> If I hook up a USB and use the paperclip on the service port, I DO see the Edge on my PC and can upgrade the firmware.
> 
> I unplugged the cable, and still the same thing.
> 
> It wont power up for use.
> 
> So, can this even be the power supply issue of I can see it on my PC and transfer firmware to it?
> 
> I dont want to spend the money for a new PS if thats not it.
> 
> btw--this has been seeing clean power since bought, through an APC S20BLK, and has been on an open air rack (not in a closet).


I am having a very similar issue. Mine powers up intermittedly and when it doesn't I have been able to get a white light on the LED by hooking it via USB to my Macbook Pro. Usually shortly after playing around with the USB and paperclip it powers on? Any suggestions?


----------



## captainsparrow

*what firmware for edge green?*

Hi there folks,

I have a dvdo egde Green and I was wondering if I could use the Original dvdo Edge firmware to update it. From what I can see the only difference appears to be a missing from HDMI socket but otherwise the same thing?

Suggestions and comments welcome.


----------



## Turnbough

captainsparrow said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> I have a dvdo egde Green and I was wondering if I could use the Original dvdo Edge firmware to update it. From what I can see the only difference appears to be a missing from HDMI socket but otherwise the same thing?
> 
> Suggestions and comments welcome.


I've got no idea but if you try it make sure you save your current firmware so you can reload it if it doesn't work.


----------



## veekay

Has anyone ever experienced their unit cutting out randomly? Recently mine will blink in and out (losing audio/video) for a split second. Sometimes it won't happen but once an hour, but usually it is more frequent and sometimes every few seconds. I love my Edge, but these things don't really seem to last in the long term as I've already had mine replaced twice.


----------



## Turnbough

veekay said:


> Has anyone ever experienced their unit cutting out randomly? Recently mine will blink in and out (losing audio/video) for a split second. Sometimes it won't happen but once an hour, but usually it is more frequent and sometimes every few seconds. I love my Edge, but these things don't really seem to last in the long term as I've already had mine replaced twice.


I had a similar issue but turns out it was my fire TV blinking out not the edge. My edge gets 5-12 hours of constant daily. Thankfully I haven't had to replace my edge.


----------



## veekay

Turnbough said:


> I had a similar issue but turns out it was my fire TV blinking out not the edge. My edge gets 5-12 hours of constant daily. Thankfully I haven't had to replace my edge.


They just replaced this one less than two years ago. It also constantly makes a buzzing sound - even when the power is off.


----------



## Turnbough

veekay said:


> Turnbough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue but turns out it was my fire TV blinking out not the edge. My edge gets 5-12 hours of constant daily. Thankfully I haven't had to replace my edge.
> 
> 
> 
> They just replaced this one less than two years ago. It also constantly makes a buzzing sound - even when the power is off.
Click to expand...

Actually mine never shuts off. My dish used to keep it on all the time. That was fixed when I changed HDMI. But now I always forget so its had power constantly for about the last 18 months and thankfully I've never heard any noise or had any real problems (knock on wood)


----------



## audiodane

Turnbough said:


> Actually mine never shuts off. My dish used to keep it on all the time. That was fixed when I changed HDMI. But now I always forget so its had power constantly for about the last 18 months and thankfully I've never heard any noise or had any real problems (knock on wood)


I ended up putting a "smart switch" on my TV unit to power the Edge, so that when the TV turns off, it removes power from the Edge. I had to do it this way because I have a Tivo with a constant output and the Edge would never go to sleep.

If they had the forethought for Tivo & Satellite customers to offer an option to go into sleep mode when the downstream device is turned off or the cable is removed (e.g. when the HDMI link goes down), that would have been SO much simpler. Oh well.

..dane


----------



## itachi

kirkusinnc said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I believe this is the latest --> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11231221/EDGE_162_146.zip


You can still get the firmware for the original Edge from

http://www.dvdo.com/support/softwaredownloads.aspx?tab=4

as well as manual supplements. Older Edge manuals available under Legacy category at http://www.dvdo.com/support/documentation.aspx , other info and obsessiveness available on the amazing Shmups forum at http://shmups.system11.org/


----------



## Frankie1588

Hi guys! 

I have had my DVDO EDGE powered on for nearly a year without shutting it off. I was messing around with another HDMI input on my TV which forced the DVDO EDGE to shut off since it wasn't being used. Now it will not power on. I took apart the top casing and I see that the LED on the PSU does not light up when its plugged in. This should be lit up correct? Is there any way I can fix this issue or do I need to purchase a new PSU? I did some searching where people mentioned this PSU (Cincon CFMS60S050), but I cannot find where I can purchase this. Can anyone help?

Much appreciated!


----------



## audiodane

Frankie1588 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have had my DVDO EDGE powered on for nearly a year without shutting it off. I was messing around with another HDMI input on my TV which forced the DVDO EDGE to shut off since it wasn't being used. Now it will not power on. I took apart the top casing and I see that the LED on the PSU does not light up when its plugged in. This should be lit up correct? Is there any way I can fix this issue or do I need to purchase a new PSU? I did some searching where people mentioned this PSU (Cincon CFMS60S050), but I cannot find where I can purchase this. Can anyone help?
> 
> Much appreciated!


I believe I ordered mine through Mouser:

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...ha2pyFadujqqMvtwGDxnI1amsrM4/pP%2biTpmtWbWB0=

However right now they're showing a 12-week lead time with four (4) on order ..  

Looks like this place might have it in stock too, though I don't know anything about the seller..

http://www.psui.com/cgi-bin/shopper...8&keywords=cfm60&template=cart/acdc-40-90.htm

good luck!
..dane


----------



## Frankie1588

audiodane said:


> I believe I ordered mine through Mouser:
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...ha2pyFadujqqMvtwGDxnI1amsrM4/pP%2biTpmtWbWB0=
> 
> However right now they're showing a 12-week lead time with four (4) on order ..
> 
> Looks like this place might have it in stock too, though I don't know anything about the seller..
> 
> http://www.psui.com/cgi-bin/shopper...8&keywords=cfm60&template=cart/acdc-40-90.htm
> 
> good luck!
> ..dane


Do you think the CFM60S050 would work for the time being? I don't mind buying the CFM60M050 if this one craps out later, but I really need something now. I can't wait 3 months. They are cheap enough to not be a huge deal. I just hope I won't hurt anything by getting the CFM60S050 instead. They have those in stock and ready to ship.

Thanks!


----------



## audiodane

Frankie1588 said:


> Do you think the CFM60S050 would work for the time being? I don't mind buying the CFM60M050 if this one craps out later, but I really need something now. I can't wait 3 months. They are cheap enough to not be a huge deal. I just hope I won't hurt anything by getting the CFM60S050 instead. They have those in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> Thanks!


Sure! If I recall correctly, that is the original part number used in the DVDO. S is standard version, M is medical version (with better temperature derating).. And with the "S" version you probably won't have to worry about any power connector trimming either..

let us know how it goes, and if you can remember photos, even better!
..dane


----------



## Frankie1588

audiodane said:


> Sure! If I recall correctly, that is the original part number used in the DVDO. S is standard version, M is medical version (with better temperature derating).. And with the "S" version you probably won't have to worry about any power connector trimming either..
> 
> let us know how it goes, and if you can remember photos, even better!
> ..dane


Thanks Dane! You have no idea how relieved I am that I was able to find the PSU to replace it. I really hope that is all I need. I was worried I was going to have to find an alternative to the DVDO EDGE which I was dreading.


----------



## Frankie1588

Hey audiodane,

Of course I forgot to snap some pictures . I was too excited about giving this a shot. It was extremely simple though for anyone out there who may need to do the same thing. There were two connectors that I removed from the old PSU and then just reattached to the new PSU. I was done in under 5 minutes. 

The new PSU resolved the problem! Working just fine now. I am also trying to remember to shut it off every night. I used to leave it on 24/7 and it was like that for at least two years.

Thanks again so much for your help and your research on the issue.


----------



## zot23

Big thanks to Audiodane and Frankie1588. My DVDO Edge just bit the dust after years of solid use, I was resigning myself to either buying a new HDMI switching receiver or a new video scaler. Saw this thread, pulled off the top to check the power supply, and it looks to be hosed (at least it is blinking on/off rapidly, which seems abnormal for any PSU I've ever encountered.) Anyway, went to mouser via your helpful link above and ordered a new PSU. 

I'll let you know how it goes when it arrives, pretty confident that's going to solve the issue.

PS - So are these DVDOs meant to be turned off after each use? I've just been letting mine run with the TV/sound off but still fed from the DTV box. Should I be turning it off each night?


----------



## audiodane

zot23 said:


> Big thanks to Audiodane and Frankie1588. My DVDO Edge just bit the dust after years of solid use, I was resigning myself to either buying a new HDMI switching receiver or a new video scaler. Saw this thread, pulled off the top to check the power supply, and it looks to be hosed (at least it is blinking on/off rapidly, which seems abnormal for any PSU I've ever encountered.) Anyway, went to mouser via your helpful link above and ordered a new PSU.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes when it arrives, pretty confident that's going to solve the issue.
> 
> PS - So are these DVDOs meant to be turned off after each use? I've just been letting mine run with the TV/sound off but still fed from the DTV box. Should I be turning it off each night?


The Edge is designed to be 'smart' and turn off when all inputs go idle. However, I don't think DVR's were as ubiquitous when the Edge was first designed. A number of years back I continually bombarded them with a request to additionally monitor the far end device (e.g. the TV/Monitor) and put the Edge into sleep mode when either all inputs are removed _*OR*_ when the far-end device is absent (e.g. TV is turned off), but it never got any traction.

As you may have noticed, the Edge gets "a wee bit hot" during constant use. I ended up putting a smart outlet on my TV with the TV plugged into the control port of the smart outlet. So when the TV turns off, it cuts power to the Edge. Overall it works pretty well. Occasionally the smart switch isn't so smart and forgets to power off the Edge, in which case unplugging and plugging back in the smart power strip resolves the issue for another several months. It just seems insane to leave it on all the time if there's no TV to display the output..

So to your question- I think it's a matter of personal preference. Powering it off may help the power supply last longer. Leaving it on can be more convenient.

..dane


----------



## zot23

So I ordered the CFM60S050 from Mouser, total cost shipped was


----------



## ELIE BARNES 3

i'm also NOW a owner of a used, but working fine edge 101

update: had the edge 101 for almost a week, and i love it


----------



## m. zillch

I hardly ever use my Edge. About a year ago, when boxing it up, I noticed the outer metal box had a sort of rubbery, almost sticky, uniform coating to it. I didn't think much of it at the time, thinking they use some odd rubbery paint, but now I have the desire to hook it up again and when moving it out of the rack to go to the new room, having had no additional use _and no even AC power connected to it for about a year_, I notice what was an odd, exterior has progressed to a full on, visible sticky slime. All the devices that were above it are fine, and I carefully keep all liquids away from my rack, but the only thing I can think of is that there are some leaky capacitors in some higher level piece of gear which is dripping down onto my Edge.

Anyone else ever notice an oddness to the outer shell that would be described as sticky? Almost as if a can of cola spilled on it and was left to dry?

Edit to add: removed top to scrub in sink. Soap won't touch it. Moved to isopropyl alcohol. That did the trick.[After like half a bottle!] New theory: sticky feet on higher product in rack fell off or when heated the adhesive backing melted and migrated down slightly at each heating cycle. I don't think anything got inside the Edge so once dried, I'll put the cover back on and I should be OK.


----------



## m. zillch

My Edge works!

It has always made a faint squealing noise though, mechanical that is, emanating from the unit itself (not an electrical modification to the sound). It occurs even when turned off.

I seem to have firmware build 1.60/1.36. Has this ever been addressed in any firmware update or is all I'm missing 3-D pass-through [which I don't care about since I don't have a 3-D TV]?

The noise is so faint I wouldn't even notice it in typical living room use, but I happen to have the Edge right next to me in this particular setup.

Thanks.


----------



## ELIE BARNES 3

i'm not getting ANY signal from the hdmi inputs on my edge 101
help


----------



## audiodane

m. zillch said:


> I hardly ever use my Edge. About a year ago, when boxing it up, I noticed the outer metal box had a sort of rubbery, almost sticky, uniform coating to it. I didn't think much of it at the time, thinking they use some odd rubbery paint, but now I have the desire to hook it up again and when moving it out of the rack to go to the new room, having had no additional use _and no even AC power connected to it for about a year_, I notice what was an odd, exterior has progressed to a full on, visible sticky slime. All the devices that were above it are fine, and I carefully keep all liquids away from my rack, but the only thing I can think of is that there are some leaky capacitors in some higher level piece of gear which is dripping down onto my Edge.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice an oddness to the outer shell that would be described as sticky? Almost as if a can of cola spilled on it and was left to dry?
> 
> Edit to add: removed top to scrub in sink. Soap won't touch it. Moved to isopropyl alcohol. That did the trick.[After like half a bottle!] New theory: sticky feet on higher product in rack fell off or when heated the adhesive backing melted and migrated down slightly at each heating cycle. I don't think anything got inside the Edge so once dried, I'll put the cover back on and I should be OK.


That's gross.. I'm glad you were able to clean it. That box sure gets VERY hot, I'm not surprised if it melted something that was on top of it..

..dane


----------



## oryan_dunn

audiodane said:


> That's gross.. I'm glad you were able to clean it. That box sure gets VERY hot, I'm not surprised if it melted something that was on top of it..
> 
> ..dane


My Edge also had a sticky coating on it, mostly on the front plastic 'rim' at the front. The whole top/side panel is also kinda sticky, but no where near as bad as that front rim. I also found alcohol did a good job getting it cleaned, but I think it did so by taking a layer off the plastic, as the cloth was completely black. I think it's just the plastic/rubber these panels are made out of are degrading. I've got nothing sitting on top of mine.


----------



## m. zillch

Yes, my cotton balls of alcohol turned black when I cleaned mine.

Interesting that this occurred to you too yet you are confident it wasn't from adhesive from another product above since there were none.


----------



## TruBrew

I was just doing some googling to see if the DVDO edge was still worth keeping. I have had it for years, but now with everything being native HD, a scaler seemed less useful. Plus I figure new equipment could do the job better, and a simple HDMI switch would take up less space. 

Anyway, I ended up on this thread, and just want to mentions I also have the slimy top. good to know it is cleanable. I tried a damp paper towel when i first noticed it, but that literally accomplished nothing.

My only sources are a Roku, and PS3/PS4. I am in the process of building a HTPC, at which point I won't need the Roku any more. Does the DVDO still have any benefits to me?


----------



## TruBrew

I was just doing some googling to see if the DVDO edge was still worth keeping. I have had it for years, but now with everything being native HD, a scaler seemed less useful. Plus I figure new equipment could do the job better, and a simple HDMI switch would take up less space. 

Anyway, I ended up on this thread, and just want to mentions I also have the slimy top. good to know it is cleanable. I tried a damp paper towel when i first noticed it, but that literally accomplished nothing.

My only sources are a Roku, and PS3/PS4. I am in the process of building a HTPC, at which point I won't need the Roku any more. Does the DVDO still have any benefits to me?


----------



## Gary J

No unless you are running some old material with odd resolutions get rid of it and anything working on your signal. HD needs nothing.


----------



## TruBrew

Thanks. That is kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## audiodane

I still use the Edge for the priority input switching.. I haven't yet found another product that has that.. I also still have a Nintendo Wii with composite inputs, so there's that.. 

..dane


----------



## m. zillch

My image went all purplish and then later all greenish. Almost like a broken lead on a component wire connection, but it can't be that because I'm using only HDMI in and out. Any ideas? 


Some input cycling seems to cure it, temporarily, but then it returns out of the blue. The signal is still there and I can make out the scene in the movie but it is like a monochromatic version that's been colored all purple.


----------



## Hyrax

About keeping your Edge or getting rid of it...

I agree that, if the only stuff you are ever going to watch comes from high quality sources, there is little reason to keep your Edge. However ... 

The reason I keep my Edge is that I watch Cable TV, DVDs, and other sources of varying quality like Youtube. A few example of why I still find the Edge useful:


I still have a few old treasured DVDs that I transferred from VCR tapes, and they are almost un-watchable without something like an Edge.
One of the things that drives me nuts is that a few local TV channels occasionally show an old SD movie that is upscaled to HD. The Edge helps them look better, and I can add a very small amount of overscan to remove the distracting white line along the top that these shows often have.
Early model PS3s will play PS1 games, and many (Gods of War, for example) of my PS1 games look better when I use an Edge. Same is true if you use a game emulator on your HTPC to play really old games.
The Edge will help you enjoy Youtube videos or downloaded old movies (www.archives.org is a good source of copyright free movies) on your HTPC.
I was streaming a fairly current TV show on NetFlix a couple of nights ago and they encoded the aspect ratio wrong (everything was squeezed into a 4:3 box in the middle of the screen). None of the aspect ration presets on my TV could fix the problem, so I had to go into the Edge's Zoom function to make the video wider and a little shorter before we could watch the show.

So what I am saying is that the Edge may not have a lot of wow factor any more, but it can do quite a few little things that will make your viewing experience a little better. Also, I have a VCR with HDMI output, so I disagree with the theory that using HDMI automatically means a video processor cannot improve the video.


----------



## m. zillch

A feature I like on the EDGE is the magic trick analysis feature: you can selectively zoom in on any particular part of the screen to analyze a particular move the magician uses. On Penn and Teller Fool Us I have analyzed more than one trick which stumped Penn and Teller, which *I* figured out, thanks to this (often used in conjunction with slow motion frame by frame analysis). The EDGE is the only affordable device on the market which offers this useful, selectable zoom feature.


----------



## HDgaming42

*DVDO Edge (non-green) failure*



m. zillch said:


> My image went all purplish and then later all greenish. Almost like a broken lead on a component wire connection, but it can't be that because I'm using only HDMI in and out. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Some input cycling seems to cure it, temporarily, but then it returns out of the blue. The signal is still there and I can make out the scene in the movie but it is like a monochromatic version that's been colored all purple.



Mine exhibited this as well and eventually died--more details below: 

Question for the other owners out there: If your unit has failed, what symptoms did it exhibit before it died? I'm aware that the power supply is known to die a premature death (have the part # bookmarked for such an occasion) but it seems mine went another route. 

First I lost HDMI 5. Thought it might have been from hot-plugging something and blamed myself. More recently it was showing a white line at the top of the screen that would come and go. The picture would shift up and down, across multiple inputs. Then it became temperamental with certain sources that would work fine direct to the TV. I had to keep power-cycling (input switching no longer worked) the unit to finish watching a movie. 

This evening it refuses to show any sources on any inputs. I can bring up the GUI just fine. I enter safe mode (guide button) and it doesn't resolve. Every input and source is "unsupported format". Interestingly enough if I bring up the 1/2 and 1/2 test patterns (the ones over a video source), the video side is scrambled green pixels. (Otherwise the inputs show a blue screen) I re-flashed the newest firmware without any change in behaviour. 

Has anyone else seen an Edge die like this? Anything else I could try? 

Edit: all my cables are Redmere, which I know some people blame for early port failure.
Edit2: the EDGE retained all my user settings after the flash. This surprised me. How do I do a "proper" factory reset?


----------



## Hyrax

I no longer need to use my Edge as a video processor but I do need a 6x2 HDMI matrix switch. The Edge seems like it should serve that purpose if I can turn off all of its processing. I have done the obvious stuff, like put it in Game Mode and turn off any feature that is optional, but wonder if anyone knows if it is possible to turn on a "pass through" mode. 

Thanks!


----------



## m. zillch

^ I think you have done all that can be done. There is no official "bypass everything" feature.


----------



## BiggAW

Hyrax said:


> I no longer need to use my Edge as a video processor but I do need a 6x2 HDMI matrix switch. The Edge seems like it should serve that purpose if I can turn off all of its processing. I have done the obvious stuff, like put it in Game Mode and turn off any feature that is optional, but wonder if anyone knows if it is possible to turn on a "pass through" mode.
> 
> Thanks!


Can you do video out on both ports? I thought it was audio out only on one, and no Matrix ability, i.e. both on the same input.


----------



## Hyrax

Yes, you're right, it isn't a full matrix switch. I pass the video+audio to my TV but just the audio to my receiver. 

Is there anyway (unofficially) to use it as a pass through device for the video?


----------



## BiggAW

Hyrax said:


> Yes, you're right, it isn't a full matrix switch. I pass the video+audio to my TV but just the audio to my receiver.
> 
> Is there anyway (unofficially) to use it as a pass through device for the video?


You can pass audio and video on the video port, but I don't think you can pass video through the audio port. I'm not 100% on that though.


----------



## audiodane

I may have a friend looking for one of these.. Anybody have one to sell? 

..dane


----------



## m. zillch

I was thinking about this the other day: some people may value this device merely as an "HDMI auto input switcher" or as a "video test pattern generator":
- color bars/fields
- gray scale ramps
- geometry/overscan/focus grids
etc..


----------



## audiodane

m. zillch said:


> I was thinking about this the other day: some people may value this device merely as an "HDMI auto input switcher" or as a "video test pattern generator":
> - color bars/fields
> - gray scale ramps
> - geometry/overscan/focus grids
> etc..


Yup-- I, myself, mainly use it as a video input switcher and audio router. Most of my sources are all HD at this point (except a Nintendo Wii). I love that I can just turn on the TV and use TV speakers (no muss, no fuss), or I can turn on the AVR and have full surround sound. That really makes it a dual-use room for the family -- regular TV most of the time, and home theater when the sun goes down...

cheers,
..dane


----------



## BiggAW

audiodane said:


> Yup-- I, myself, mainly use it as a video input switcher and audio router. Most of my sources are all HD at this point (except a Nintendo Wii). I love that I can just turn on the TV and use TV speakers (no muss, no fuss), or I can turn on the AVR and have full surround sound. That really makes it a dual-use room for the family -- regular TV most of the time, and home theater when the sun goes down...


One of my former roommates would use the TV speakers for Netflix (everything else was video-only since I had the DVDO EDGE set up to only send video to the TV). I could never understand why anyone would use those god-awful speakers. UGH! I got an optical cable to feed audio from the Smart TV to the AVR so that I could use her Netflix account without listening to those horrible things!


----------



## audiodane

BiggAW said:


> One of my former roommates would use the TV speakers for Netflix (everything else was video-only since I had the DVDO EDGE set up to only send video to the TV). I could never understand why anyone would use those god-awful speakers. UGH! I got an optical cable to feed audio from the Smart TV to the AVR so that I could use her Netflix account without listening to those horrible things!


Heh heh.. well, not everyone shares that opinion (cue gasp!) .. my wife doesn't really care, so I make it easy for her thanks to the DVDO ... 

..dane


----------



## tbase1

Shameless plug......I have a Edge green for sale on the forum if anyone is interested. Trying to fund a high end blu-ray player


----------



## BiggAW

audiodane said:


> Heh heh.. well, not everyone shares that opinion (cue gasp!) .. my wife doesn't really care, so I make it easy for her thanks to the DVDO ...
> 
> ..dane


I just don't get it. There's really no downside to using the AVR, and the sound is so much better! Even if you're trying not to disturb others in the house that are sleeping or whatever, I think the AVR is the better bet as you get clearer audio out of it at lower volumes than you can with the POS tinny little speakers in the TV.


----------



## audiodane

BiggAW said:


> I just don't get it. There's really no downside to using the AVR, and the sound is so much better! Even if you're trying not to disturb others in the house that are sleeping or whatever, I think the AVR is the better bet as you get clearer audio out of it at lower volumes than you can with the POS tinny little speakers in the TV.


Hehe.. well, all I can say is that not everyone's ears are built the same. I'll also say that I still use my 2009 Panasonic Plasma. It's a bit "bulky" by modern standards, but (1) is plasma, and (2) it's speakers are a good bit larger (and better) than most tiny LCD display speakers. Now, I agree the AVR (IMO) is loads better. But even more important than that is my marriage. 

..dane


----------



## BiggAW

audiodane said:


> Hehe.. well, all I can say is that not everyone's ears are built the same. I'll also say that I still use my 2009 Panasonic Plasma. It's a bit "bulky" by modern standards, but (1) is plasma, and (2) it's speakers are a good bit larger (and better) than most tiny LCD display speakers. Now, I agree the AVR (IMO) is loads better. But even more important than that is my marriage.
> 
> ..dane


I suppose the speakers could be less bad with a thicker TV, since there is more physical room for them than on a modern LED-LCD, but still. They are still going to sound pretty bad compared to even a very modest surround sound HT setup.


----------



## Hyrax

BiggAW said:


> I just don't get it. There's really no downside to using the AVR, and the sound is so much better!


There is a reason there is chocolate and vanilla ice cream - everyone has different favorites. My wife hates multichannel sound. She has me stop movies all the time because she hears something from a the surround speakers and wants to make sure it isn't someone at the front door, the phone ringing, the furnace making a funny sound, or whatever. I just got a Samsung LCD TV and she loves the fact that we can use the TV's speaker with the sound downmixed to stereo.


----------



## BiggAW

Hyrax said:


> There is a reason there is chocolate and vanilla ice cream - everyone has different favorites. My wife hates multichannel sound. She has me stop movies all the time because she hears something from a the surround speakers and wants to make sure it isn't someone at the front door, the phone ringing, the furnace making a funny sound, or whatever. I just got a Samsung LCD TV and she loves the fact that we can use the TV's speaker with the sound downmixed to stereo.


WHAT?!?! That's not chocolate and vanilla. Surround sound is just objectively better and more immersive. She needs to get used to it, appreciate it, and enjoy it.


----------



## Hyrax

BiggAW said:


> WHAT?!?! That's not chocolate and vanilla. Surround sound is just objectively better and more immersive. She needs to get used to it, appreciate it, and enjoy it.


My first thought is that you're joking. And my second thought is the same. A statement like "She needs to get used to it, appreciate it, and enjoy it." has to be a joke, right?

If you're not, then I must humbly disagree about all movie surround sound being objectively better, or more immersive. We probably watch 200 movies a year and think a little surround sound goes a long way, and too much of it gets in the way. Usually the audio mistakes are that effects are way too loud. But even if a sound is just slightly off - a little too loud, or not exactly placed, you notice it and doing so destroys the feeling of immersion in a movie. 

But I am not going to tell anyone that they need to agree with us. It is great that you enjoy your A/V receiver.


----------



## BiggAW

Hyrax said:


> My first thought is that you're joking. And my second thought is the same. A statement like "She needs to get used to it, appreciate it, and enjoy it." has to be a joke, right?
> 
> If you're not, then I must humbly disagree about all movie surround sound being objectively better, or more immersive. We probably watch 200 movies a year and think a little surround sound goes a long way, and too much of it gets in the way. Usually the audio mistakes are that effects are way too loud. But even if a sound is just slightly off - a little too loud, or not exactly placed, you notice it and doing so destroys the feeling of immersion in a movie.
> 
> But I am not going to tell anyone that they need to agree with us. It is great that you enjoy your A/V receiver.


Nope. I am not joking one bit. When I set stuff up for myself, my roommates, family, etc, I make sure to wire it through the AVR so that the TV's speakers don't work, and you can't get a signal on anything without the AVR on. You can re-balance the surround sound if your room isn't perfectly shaped for surround sound (which most aren't, since let's face it, many TVs are in family or living rooms that were built 10 years or 50 years or 100 years ago). And my original point was more about the quality of sound, not the surround aspect of it. When watching TV, a lot of dialog audio comes through the center channel, or uses just stereo audio, but either way, even a $300 HTIB system provides MUCH clearer and fuller audio than crappy TV speakers, and when the audio comes out of the center channel, the dialog is much easier to understand. And if the surround is overpowering, then something isn't balanced properly for the room. It should be easy to fix in even very modest AVRs. Further, if someone else in the house is sleeping or otherwise needs it quiet, an AVR is the better bet, as you can turn the sound down really low and still understand what is going on, whereas you have to have the volume higher on the crappy TV speakers, since they don't do a good job reproducing the audio.


----------



## Hyrax

No doubt about it, a sound bar absolutely sounds a lot better than most built TV in speakers - but the point I was trying to make is that you don't require an A/V receiver to get better sound. Many soundbars have their own amps and sound quite good. For the record, we do have a rather nice full surround system. It was also rather expensive, so I question the value of such a purchase when my Samsung SUHD TV delivers 70% of the same audio experience.

What made me think you might be joking was your statement that one could tell my bride of 45 years that "She needs to get used to it, appreciate it, and enjoy it." I'd warn anyone against such a rash move.


----------



## BiggAW

I would argue that no TV could ever deliver 70% of the experience of an AVR with such tiny speakers. It's just physics. Yes, soundbars can put out decent sound quality, and they certainly are a lot better than the TV's built-in speakers, but I still would argue that people should at least shell out $400 for a modest 5.1 Onkyo HTIB if they're spending $500+ on a TV. It never ceases to amaze me when people drop a grand or two or three on a nice TV and are using crappy TV speakers, or even a $150 soundbar.

I just set stuff up the right way, to prevent user misuse.


----------



## BiggAW

I would argue that no TV could ever deliver 70% of the experience of an AVR with such tiny speakers. It's just physics. Yes, soundbars can put out decent sound quality, and they certainly are a lot better than the TV's built-in speakers, but I still would argue that people should at least shell out $400 for a modest 5.1 Onkyo HTIB if they're spending $500+ on a TV. It never ceases to amaze me when people drop a grand or two or three on a nice TV and are using crappy TV speakers, or even a $150 soundbar.

I just set stuff up the right way, to prevent user misuse.


----------



## audiodane

BiggAW said:


> WHAT?!?! That's not chocolate and vanilla. Surround sound is just objectively better and more immersive. She needs to get used to it, appreciate it, and enjoy it.





Hyrax said:


> What made me think you might be joking was your statement that one could tell my bride of 45 years that "She needs to get used to it, appreciate it, and enjoy it." I'd warn anyone against such a rash move.


 @*Hyrax* -- +1 ... the moment someone tells their spouse what they should or should not appreciate and enjoy, it quickly becomes a downward sloping conversation. Congrats on the 45yr mark! (We just hit 15 recently.)

@*BiggAW* , I will respect your belief that your emphatic stance is the only acceptable solution to what most would call a matter of taste. Likewise, I would encourage you to respect that not everyone agrees with your (clearly) authoritative stance. At least we can rest with the happy thought that God made us with the choice of free will -- even that of choosing to sin by not forcing our spouse or family to use an AVR, despite its obvious superiority. We should just drop the issue rather than disintegrate this topic further into unrelated arguing.

cheers,
..dane


----------



## Hyrax

audiodane said:


> ... Congrats on the 45yr mark! (We just hit 15 recently.) ...


Thanks! It has been grand. And well done on 15 years. 

I actually have an on topic question!
I plugged my DVDO into a 4K Samsung LCD TV and every thing looks quite good. However, I was playing a PS4 game and noticed that some text was right at the edge of the screen. I then plugged the PS4 directly into the TV and the text moved in over a quarter of an inch. Plugged the PS4 back to the DVDO and found I needed to apply 4.4% underscan to be able to see the entire picture. I then checked a Roku and a Blu-Ray player with the Edge, and they too needed the underscan when connected via the Edge. 

I didn't see this issue with my projector. So I am assuming that something in the handshake between the Edge and the TV is telling the Edge that it needs to apply overscan. It is either that or something else that I cannot find. I looked at all the zoom settings and they are all 0. I could find nothing else specifically in my settings that would cause the overscan. I am sending a RGB signal to an input on the TV that is called HDMI/DVI. 

This overscan isn't a real problem, since I was able to fix it by using underscan, but I'd like to know what is going on. Does anyone have an idea? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BiggAW

Is there any benefit to using the EDGE with a 4k TV? I'm wondering if the silicon has advanced so much internal to the TV that it's redundant to the EDGE. Also, does it mess things up to scale twice (i.e. 720p to 1080p to 2160p or 1080i to 1080p to 2160p)?


----------



## Gary J

It is useless or harmful for HD.


----------



## BiggAW

Gary J said:


> It is useless or harmful for HD.


Yeah, that's about what I figured.


----------



## Hyrax

BiggAW said:


> Is there any benefit to using the EDGE with a 4k TV? I'm wondering if the silicon has advanced so much internal to the TV that it's redundant to the EDGE. Also, does it mess things up to scale twice (i.e. 720p to 1080p to 2160p or 1080i to 1080p to 2160p)?



The Samsung TV only has 4 inputs, and I have 6 devices I wish to attach to it. So I am mainly using the Edge as a switch for my 3 gaming systems, Tivo, and Roku 3. The Edge is also quite useful for rerouting my audio from my devices directly to my soundbar. Good splitters/switches with two outputs are not cheap, so the Edge is useful in this way without costing me any more money.

The Edge is harmless when scaling 720p and 1080i, and some of the Edge video features make it not completely useless. It does a good job scaling SD material from my Xbox and the 240p video from my Sega Genesis. If you have still have a s-video devices like a VCR, the Edge will allow you to use it. Strangely, some HDTV stations still have that odd dot crawl on the top of their broadcast image, and 1% zoom on the Edge gets rid of it. Every once in a while the aspect ratio of a streamed program is wrong, and the Edge's non-linear zoom can restore the proper ratio. This is all minor stuff, but added up they still make a difference. I'd not buy a Edge just to get these features, but I'm still glad I have it.


----------



## m. zillch

^Those are all valid reasons also the Edge has a unique auto switching feature with user priority assignments, as I mentioned earlier. Not very common and in some scenarios it can be useful. Also the unit has a fairly comprehensive test pattern generator in it which can be useful for calibration.


People who buy anamorphic lenses for their projectors can also use the Edge to squish non-anamorphically enhanced material so they don't have to buy a $2500 robotic assembly which extracts their lens when not needed, and return it precisely when it is.


----------



## Gary J

The question was HD. I would not pay one penny to touch the HD and 4K signal with anything let alone a processor.


----------



## m. zillch

BiggAW said:


> Is there any benefit to using the EDGE with a 4k TV? I'm wondering if the silicon has advanced so much internal to the TV that it's redundant to the EDGE. Also, does it mess things up to scale twice (i.e. 720p to 1080p to 2160p or 1080i to 1080p to 2160p)?


 
Yes, there are benefits to using the EDGE. It offers many features besides just scaling. If you have no use for any of these extra features and plan on using it for *just* for scaling it could still possibly have benefits for taking you from the common, broadcast TV HD resolutions of 720p and 1080i to 1080p, before you *then* scale yet again to 4K if the scaling circuit in your TV is lower quality, and the scalers in 4K TVs do indeed vary, in fact the quality of the scaler is one of the _largest_ differences in 4K TVs but the video retail industry does their best to hide this from the public.


The EDGE also offers manual override functions such as the ability to deinterlace film content material differently than it does video content material, both at the same incoming resolution, whereas usually dumbed down designs often lock you to "auto mode", i.e. they don't even provide it as an option for you to select. Additionally do most 4K TVs also allow one to manually control PReP? Y/C delay? CUE control? I suspect very few, although most of these are of the greatest benefit for older sources.


The EDGE is top notch when it comes to scaling but it has a very limited range of resolutions and 4K isn't one of them. Scaling multiple times is generally not a good idea, indeed the best image is usually watching a 4K source, shot with a 4K camera, on a 4K TV directly in its native mode, with 1:1 pixel mapping and using* no* scaling at all, but of course the material that offers this is limited. A lot of 4K content we watch is actually just upscaled, rather than being native 4K from the original camera all the way to our TVs.


You will find people who will claim to "know for sure" that any video processing in the EDGE must be inferior to "any" 4K TV, but without third party, objective evidence to support this, I for one usually ignore such claims. Video processing quality varies on a case by case basis. 


"Just because a TV is 4K doesn't mean it has a good scaler built-in." - CNET
http://www.cnet.com/news/can-4k-tvs-make-1080p-look-better/


----------



## Gary J

Scaling/de-interlacing became commodity chips a long time ago. Again I would pay nothing to alter a HD signal over the many options already available in the typical HD display. There is a reason the original maker of this device gave up the business years ago.


----------



## m. zillch

The maker of the EDGE, DVDO is still in business and still sells scalers, however there is no longer an introductory product exactly like the EDGE which integrates an affordable, but high quality scaler/deinterlacer/video processor with an HDMI 6 input video auto switcher as one product. To get this same capability today you would need to buy two products such as the: 
compact DVDO 4KSVP iScan Mini 4K Scaler Video Enhancement System, with Display Setup, Audio Stripping and EDID Editing

plus a 

normal component width [well, 12.5 inch wide] DVDO Quick6(R) 6x2 Roku Ready 4K Ultra HD Switcher, including Intsapreview and Instaport, which has premade HDMI handshakes to the various devices for faster, more seamless switching between inputs and provides advanced PIP functionality http://hometheater.about.com/od/aud...-Quick6-6x2-4k-Ultrahd-Hdmi-Switch-Review.htm


----------



## BiggAW

Hyrax said:


> The Edge is harmless when scaling 720p and 1080i, and some of the Edge video features make it not completely useless. It does a good job scaling SD material from my Xbox and the 240p video from my Sega Genesis. If you have still have a s-video devices like a VCR, the Edge will allow you to use it. Strangely, some HDTV stations still have that odd dot crawl on the top of their broadcast image, and 1% zoom on the Edge gets rid of it. Every once in a while the aspect ratio of a streamed program is wrong, and the Edge's non-linear zoom can restore the proper ratio. This is all minor stuff, but added up they still make a difference. I'd not buy a Edge just to get these features, but I'm still glad I have it.


I'm just wondering if doing 2 conversions instead of 1 would actually degrade the quality?



m. zillch said:


> Yes, there are benefits to using the EDGE. It offers many features besides just scaling. If you have no use for any of these extra features and plan on using it for *just* for scaling it could still possibly have benefits for taking you from the common, broadcast TV HD resolutions of 720p and 1080i to 1080p, before you *then* scale yet again to 4K if the scaling circuit in your TV is lower quality, and the scalers in 4K TVs do indeed vary, in fact the quality of the scaler is one of the _largest_ differences in 4K TVs but the video retail industry does their best to hide this from the public.


The EDGE also offers manual override functions such as the ability to deinterlace film content material differently than it does video content material, both at the same incoming resolution, whereas usually dumbed down designs often lock you to "auto mode", i.e. they don't even provide it as an option for you to select. Additionally do most 4K TVs also allow one to manually control PReP? Y/C delay? CUE control? I suspect very few, although most of these are of the greatest benefit for older sources.


The EDGE is top notch when it comes to scaling but it has a very limited range of resolutions and 4K isn't one of them. Scaling multiple times is generally not a good idea, indeed the best image is usually watching a 4K source, shot with a 4K camera, on a 4K TV directly in its native mode, with 1:1 pixel mapping and using* no* scaling at all, but of course the material that offers this is limited. A lot of 4K content we watch is actually just upscaled, rather than being native 4K from the original camera all the way to our TVs.


You will find people who will claim to "know for sure" that any video processing in the EDGE must be inferior to "any" 4K TV, but without third party, objective evidence to support this, I for one usually ignore such claims. Video processing quality varies on a case by case basis. 


"Just because a TV is 4K doesn't mean it has a good scaler built-in." - CNET
http://www.cnet.com/news/can-4k-tvs-make-1080p-look-better/[/QUOTE]

Yeah, that's the thing, I'm wondering if the EDGE would actually do worse than the circuitry in something like a Samsung JS9500, especially since the silicon in the JS9500 is far newer and more powerful than what's in the DVDO EDGE, and using the DVDO EDGE thus requires two conversions. I would think that 720p would take a pretty bad hit, because you're scaling to a ratio of 1.5 and then doubling that instead of scaling 3x in the first place. 1080i would probably work ok, since the DVDO EDGE does a really good job deinterlacing anyway. Because of the way 720p scale, I would expect 720p to look *better* on a 4k TV than on a 1080p TV.


----------



## Hyrax

BiggAW said:


> I'm just wondering if doing 2 conversions instead of 1 would actually degrade the quality?
> ...
> 1080i would probably work ok, since the DVDO EDGE does a really good job deinterlacing anyway. Because of the way 720p scale, I would expect 720p to look *better* on a 4k TV than on a 1080p TV.


Honestly, it doesn't look any different to my eyes if I use the Edge or not. Test equipment might say differently, but I don't see anything different. There are a lot of reasons that an Edge is still quite useful in a home theater, but I would not buy one these days just for its scaling ability.


----------



## BiggAW

Hyrax said:


> Honestly, it doesn't look any different to my eyes if I use the Edge or not. Test equipment might say differently, but I don't see anything different. There are a lot of reasons that an Edge is still quite useful in a home theater, but I would not buy one these days just for its scaling ability.


Yeah, I'm just thinking ahead to when I get a 4k TV, and I need to devide whether to run stuff through it or not. I guess I could use it for the 480p Wii, and the 480i stuff, and nothing else. I can never have enough boxes under my TV .


----------



## BiggAW

So I ordered a JS8500 Sammy. The question now is can the DVDO EDGE be set up to output native, and allow it to do some processing on the video, but not the scaling? I suppose it wouldn't be that hard to change manually for sports games, although that's not exactly ideal...


----------



## Frankie1588

I am considering purchasing the Audioengine A5+ speakers for my TV. I plan on using these through the DVDO EDGE, but I have a question how this works. I assume I will attach an optical cable from my TV to the optical in on the DVDO EDGE and then an optical cable from the DVDO EDGE out to the speakers, correct?

My main concern is being able to play movies via Netflix/Amazon Instant using the apps on the TV and still use these speakers. The DVDO EDGE isn't used of course when I use the smart apps on my TV so I was wondering if this would work.

Thanks guys!


----------



## m. zillch

Unless I am mistaken you have the following: sources (possible examples being cable/sat box, disc player, game consoles, etc.), the DVDO EDGE as your master source selector switcher, TV to see the image, and amplified speakers such as Audioengine for the sound. There is no AV receiver and you value having remote control volume changing capability.


I'd do this: Source devices all lead to the EDGE, HDMI out to the TV, audio out on the TV to the amplified speakers. Note, some TVs, especially older ones, refuse to provide audio out for incoming HDMI sources in which case this won't work and you'll have to tap the audio for the amplified speakers from the EDGE directly, but there will be no volume control, as far as I know. The volume up/down button's on The EDGE remote are for controlling other devices only, I believe.


P.S. The EDGE does not alter incoming sound so there is no reason to pass through it anyways, unless switching along with the source's analog video signal is needed.


----------



## Frankie1588

m. zillch said:


> Unless I am mistaken you have the following: sources (possible examples being cable/sat box, disc player, game consoles, etc.), the DVDO EDGE as your master source selector switcher, TV to see the image, and amplified speakers such Audioengine for the sound. There is no AV receiver and you value having remote control volume changing capability.
> 
> 
> I'd do this: Source devices all lead to the EDGE, HDMI out to the TV, audio out on the TV to the amplified speakers. Note, some TVs, especially older ones, refuse to provide audio out for incoming HDMI sources in which case this won't work and you'll have to tap the audio for the amplified speakers from the EDGE directly, but there will be no volume control, as far as I know. The volume up/down button's on The EDGE remote are for controlling other devices only, I believe.
> 
> 
> P.S. The EDGE does not alter incoming sound so there is no reason to pass through it anyways, unless switching along with the source's analog video signal is needed.


Thanks so much for the response! 

I do have multiple sources. I wasn't sure if the DVDO EDGE would allow me use the optical out on my TV if it wasn't connected to the DVDO EDGE.

So these speakers will work just fine with the DVDO EDGE? Great news!


----------



## m. zillch

They'll work with anything that can provide an analog RCA stereo output, but scenarios where you have to walk over to the speakers to change the volume, because you have no remote control capability for volume, doesn't sound like a scenario I could personally live with. YMMV.


----------



## Frankie1588

m. zillch said:


> They'll work with anything that can provide an analog RCA stereo output, but scenarios where you have to walk over to the speakers to change the volume, because you have no remote control capability for volume, doesn't sound like a scenario I could personally live with. YMMV.


No, walking to the speakers to change the volume would be horrible. I couldn't live with that either. I plan on using a DAC so I can use the optical out on my TV rather than the RCA out. I would be able to control volume through the TV that way, right? The A5+ speakers do come with a remote too so I am covered either way, but I would prefer to use my regular TV remote.


----------



## Frankie1588

So I just want to make sure I am understanding this correctly.

I can use my DVDO EDGE for all my sources. I want all my sources to use the Audioengine A5+ Speakers. I do NOT have to connect the AudioEngine A5+ to the DVDO EDGE at all?

How do I configure the DVDO EDGE to use the A5+ speakers for all of the sources connected to it when the DVDO EDGE is not connected to the Audioengine A5+ speakers in the first place?

You mentioned that all I need to do is connect all my sources to the DVDO EDGE and then connect the optical out on my TV to the optical in (VIA DAC) on the A5+ speakers. What settings do I need to configure for each source to make sure the sources use the A5+ speakers and not my TV's internal speakers? Will the A5+ speakers automatically be used since the TV senses the optical out is being used? If so, I wouldn't even need to make any changes in terms of configuration right? I would choose HDMI for Audio on the DVDO EDGE and then the TV would automatically send the signal to the A5+?

Thanks so much for your help on this! Sorry for any confusion. Just trying to understand this the best I can before I pick up a set.


----------



## Hyrax

Frankie-
"What settings do I need to configure for each source to make sure the source's ..."
You have two options: 

Option 1: On the DVDO go to the Audio settings and set the HDMI audio out to be the same as the HDMI Video out (instead of having the audio be sent via the 2nd HDMI output). That will make it so that the audio and video both use the same cable. After that, it is up to your TV to make sure the audio goes to external speakers. My TV (a Samsung JS8500) does that via a speaker option. Actually, it allows me to send it to both its own speakers and to external speakers (via optical out), or just to external speakers. I send audio to both my amp and my TV, but turn the TV volume down to 0 most of the time. That way I can turn on the TV and use its sound to catch the weather report and not need to turn on the amp. 

Option 2: On the DVDO go to the Audio settings and set the audio out to use the Optical output cable. That will make it so that the audio and video use different cables. At this point you have completely bypassed the TV's audio circuitry. Doing so may introduce lip-sync issues (it doesn't on my TV), but you should be able to correct this by adding some delay in the DVDO audio settings.

I don't know anything about your specific speakers, but I assume they have a remote control for changing the volume. Option 1 may allow you to use the TV's remote to control volume directly, or (hopefully) you can program your TV's remote to control the speakers' volume. Otherwise you'll need to use your speakers' remote. 

Tim


----------



## Frankie1588

Hyrax said:


> Frankie-
> "What settings do I need to configure for each source to make sure the source's ..."
> You have two options:
> 
> Option 1: On the DVDO go to the Audio settings and set the HDMI audio out to be the same as the HDMI Video out (instead of having the audio be sent via the 2nd HDMI output). That will make it so that the audio and video both use the same cable. After that, it is up to your TV to make sure the audio goes to external speakers. My TV (a Samsung JS8500) does that via a speaker option. Actually, it allows me to send it to both its own speakers and to external speakers (via optical out), or just to external speakers. I send audio to both my amp and my TV, but turn the TV volume down to 0 most of the time. That way I can turn on the TV and use its sound to catch the weather report and not need to turn on the amp.
> 
> Option 2: On the DVDO go to the Audio settings and set the audio out to use the Optical output cable. That will make it so that the audio and video use different cables. At this point you have completely bypassed the TV's audio circuitry. Doing so may introduce lip-sync issues (it doesn't on my TV), but you should be able to correct this by adding some delay in the DVDO audio settings.
> 
> I don't know anything about your specific speakers, but I assume they have a remote control for changing the volume. Option 1 may allow you to use the TV's remote to control volume directly, or (hopefully) you can program your TV's remote to control the speakers' volume. Otherwise you'll need to use your speakers' remote.
> 
> Tim


Thanks so much Hyrax! Option 1 was what I was planning to do, but I just wanted to make sure I was understanding correctly. I will pull the trigger on the A5+ speakers. I hope I like them!


----------



## m. zillch

The use of outboard DACs is quite common in many audiophile circles and also is a complete waste of money, due to there being no improvement in sound in most instances. From an audio engineering perspective we concurred all the problems with DACs decades ago. 


There can be specific scenarios where connecting from one device to another via an optical connection can kill ground loop noise, but the improvement one might hear isn't because "the external DAC sounds better than the internal DAC". You also can't assume everyone has audible ground loop noise so one should plan on using an outboard DAC automatically. The numerous forums and reviewers which claim otherwise, and insist DACs have audible differences, never conduct their DAC tests under controlled conditions where the two devices are carefully calibrated, using external measurement gear, to provide matching volume levels within .1 dB or closer, for device A and B, nor are their tests conducted using blind testing protocols to preclude expectation bias. They expect that expensive, outboard DACs *should* sound better so when they hook them up and listen, guess what happens? They indeed report improved sound, yet mysteriously this improvement disappears under double blind conditions, with matched volume levels, using the exact same gear! [DACs may all claim to have the same output level, say 2V, but tests show that isn't always true and ones that play ever so slightly louder, say by half a dB or even less, are often mistakenly thought to sound better yet the only *true *difference was level! Add a tiny cheap amp to boost the weak one's output, or attenuate the louder one, and suddenly the two are indistinguishable from each other under double blind conditions.]


There also can be some computers, media servers, and other devices where the designers crammed things in so tightly that the audio out amps pick up extraneous RF/EMI noise they ideally shouldn't, hence passing the digital signal along to a different convertor several feet away from the noise source will solve that problem, however one shouldn't assume their device necessarily has such a problem without trying it out first, nor is the improvement by using the external DAC because of the DAC chip itself. Also keep in mind noise can come from many different sources and nothing is completely noise free if you crank the volume up enough.


There also have been poorly designed DACs which either muck up the sound either due to incompetence or purposefully to gimmick the sound so it is distinguishable, but audibly "perfect" DACs can be had for very little money (and often just the existing one built in will do just fine). A common example is the $29 Behringer UCA202, although one should stay away from its headphone out jack and stick to the RCAs only, because the headphone amp inside has an output impedance which might not mesh well with low impedance headphones. http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/behringer-uca202-review.html


P. S. Generally optical outs are at a fixed volume level and can't be varied, via remote or other wise, although there have been some exceptions.


----------



## Hyrax

Frankie1588 said:


> Thanks so much Hyrax! Option 1 was what I was planning to do, but I just wanted to make sure I was understanding correctly. I will pull the trigger on the A5+ speakers. I hope I like them!


Frankie -
I wasn't quite as clear as I intended in my description of option1. I left out the step telling you that you need to connect the TV's optical audio out to your speakers. Also, as M. Zillch says, it is unlikely that your TV's remote volume will impact your external speaker volume. I had a TV 20 years ago that would do that, but it was one of those behemoth tube TVs that seemingly weighed more than a Prius.


----------



## BiggAW

DACs can make a massive improvement in quality over a laptop headphone jack. I had a $99 uDAC, now I'm using a Cambridge Audio integrated amplifier. But we're talking a $300 unit with preamp and amp in addition to the DAC, so it's not like I'm dropping thousands on this stuff. That's on my laptop, separate from my AV setup.

In theory, everything routes through the DVDO EDGE. Even before 4k, reality dictated that if you use Smart TV apps or Bluetooth or whole-home audio to your AVR, then there's going to be some detours in there somewhere. Now I've got a 4k TV with a TV backfeed for Smart Hub apps to the AVR, as well as a separate HDMI for bitstreaming audio from my 4k Blu-Ray player to my AVR. None of that touches the EDGE. The one annoyance with this setup is that the EDGE doesn't have a "native" output mode, because it was designed to handle all the scaling, but now I have to change the native from 1080i/p to 720p when watching 720p content. However, the last 720p thing that I can think of where I really care about the quality is the NCAA national championship tomorrow night on ESPN, so it won't be a big deal in practice, at least until next season. Rio is all NBC AFAIK, and they're 1080i, as is PBS and HBO, so I'll just leave the thing on 1080i and let the TV do the scaling, with the DVDO EDGE just doing some processing on the cable signal to try and make it look less crappy.


----------



## Frankie1588

Hyrax said:


> Frankie -
> I wasn't quite as clear as I intended in my description of option1. I left out the step telling you that you need to connect the TV's optical audio out to your speakers. Also, as M. Zillch says, it is unlikely that your TV's remote volume will impact your external speaker volume. I had a TV 20 years ago that would do that, but it was one of those behemoth tube TVs that seemingly weighed more than a Prius.


Hryax,

I understood that I needed to connect the optical audio out on my speakers to my TV. I know I won't be able to use my TV remote for volume, but I would still be able to adjust volume via the included remote, correct? Thank you!



m. zillch said:


> The use of outboard DACs is quite common in many audiophi......


Zilch,

The only reason I am using a DAC is because my TV has optical out only. I don't see any other way I could connect the A5+ to my TV without using a DAC. Am I missing something? I am not getting it to improve sound or anything like that. It just seems that it will be necessary in my setup.


----------



## m. zillch

I don't think you've ever mentioned to us what your TV is, specifically, but many have either audio out RCAs or a 3.5 mm headphone out which could be used with the right cord. What is your TV?


----------



## Frankie1588

m. zillch said:


> I don't think you've ever mentioned to us what your TV is, specifically, but many have either audio out RCAs or a 3.5 mm headphone out which could be used with the right cord. What is your TV?


So sorry for not mentioning it. It is a Panasonic ST50 series. It only appears to have a digital out on the back.


----------



## m. zillch

Bummer.


If instead of these amplified A5+ speakers you bought passive speakers , take for example the Audioengine P4 for $250, not that I know anything about them, and with the $150 savings put that towards an AVR such as maybe the DENON AVR-S500BT for $170, or a Yamaha, Sony, etc., all sorts of headaches would be solved. Complex AV systems which have to incorporate *both* an outboard video processor (such the EDGE) and alternative speakers (instead of the ones built-in to the TV) yet *don't* have an AVR in the mix aren't that common. This solution I'm suggest costs maybe about $20 more but considering you don't have to buy a long optical cable to get from the TV back to your DAC (also not needed), or whatever you end up using, it might actually cost_ less._ Just a thought.


AVRs are a real work horse and although they can power 5 or more speakers they also work for stereo just fine and at a reasonable cost. Stereo receivers usually cost more and won't do what you want (take in the HDMI feed from the EDGE to extract the audio before sending the video off to your display).


----------



## headcase151

You better check to see, which signal is coming from optical out. Most TV`s output, the tuner audio, from optical out. If you are not using the internal tuner, you won`t get anything. If you are using a cable box, game console, bluray player. The easiest way is route all components to the Edge. Hook up Optical out from the Edge to the speakers. Then select Optical sound out in the Edge menu. This is what I do, while gaming with my Astro gaming headset. Then I control my volume on the headset. In your case, it would be the speakers remote.


----------



## Frankie1588

m. zillch said:


> Bummer.
> 
> 
> If instead of these amplified A5+ speakers you bought passive speakers , take for example the Audioengine P4 for $250, not that I know anything about them, and with the $150 savings put that towards an AVR such as maybe the DENON AVR-S500BT for $170, or a Yamaha, Sony, etc., all sorts of headaches would be solved. Complex AV systems which have to incorporate *both* an outboard video processor (such the EDGE) and alternative speakers (instead of the ones built-in to the TV) yet *don't* have an AVR in the mix aren't that common. This solution I'm suggest costs maybe about $20 more but considering you don't have to buy a long optical cable to get from the TV back to your DAC (also not needed), or whatever you end up using, it might actually cost_ less._ Just a thought.
> 
> 
> AVRs are a real work horse and although they can power 5 or more speakers they also work for stereo just fine and at a reasonable cost. Stereo receivers usually cost more and won't do what you want (take in the HDMI feed from the EDGE to extract the audio before sending the video off to your display).


The biggest reason I am going with the A5+ is because I got a great deal on them. Less than 2 months old and I got them for $250. I don't really want to invest in a great AVR setup until I have my own house. I am currently in an apartment and wouldn't really be able to enjoy a proper AVR setup.


----------



## m. zillch

headcase151 said:


> You better check to see, which signal is coming from optical out. Most TV`s output, the tuner audio, from optical out. If you are not using the internal tuner, you won`t get anything. If you are using a cable box, game console, bluray player. The easiest way is route all components to the Edge. Hook up Optical out from the Edge to the speakers. Then select Optical sound out in the Edge menu. This is what I do, while gaming with my Astro gaming headset. Then I control my volume on the headset. In your case, it would be the speakers remote.


I agree with everything you said, but his speakers don't have an optical in, and the EDGE oddly doesn't have analog out. To me the best solution would be a $169 AVR and using it's headphone out with a simple adaptor cable (brand new ones come with it I believe) to feed his amplified speakers. The AVR also gives him a tremendously flexible building block for future upgardes such as adding a sub, surround sound, etc.. This or a cheap DAC, since even cheap ones are audibly indistinguishable from properly functioning ones which cost thousands of dollars, as are most receivers when the amps aren't being over driven.


----------



## Frankie1588

m. zillch said:


> I agree with everything you said, but his speakers don't have an optical in, and the EDGE oddly doesn't have analog out. To me the best solution would be a $169 AVR and using it's headphone out with a simple adaptor cable (brand new ones come with it I believe) to feed his amplified speakers. The AVR also gives him a tremendously flexible building block for future upgardes such as adding a sub, surround sound, etc.. This or a cheap DAC, since even cheap ones are audibly indistinguishable from properly functioning ones which cost thousands of dollars, as are most receivers when the amps aren't being over driven.


Thanks for your input as always. I got a cheap DAC for now ($15). I do want surround sound and I will get a nice AVR setup when the time comes. I am just real limited with an apartment. I don't really want to add a bulky AVR (Don't really have space for it right now) to my setup either for just a simple 2.0 setup.


----------



## Hyrax

Isn't there a headphone jack on the ST50? I saw a post stating there was one near the USB ports...
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/167-p...2376079.html?highlight=headphone#post22376079


----------



## Frankie1588

Hyrax said:


> Isn't there a headphone jack on the ST50? I saw a post stating there was one near the USB ports...
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/167-p...2376079.html?highlight=headphone#post22376079


Looks like it's on the European model. I have a US model. Would've been nice!


----------



## jimbobjim

Just ordered one of these. 

Can anyone confirm that it will be able to detect the cadence in a Netflix movie playing from a 60hz device, then be able to reverse telecine and send it to my projector at 24hz?

If yes, does it do it automatically?

Thanks


----------



## zot23

So about a year or so ago, I had the PSU on a DVDO Edge go out. I replaced it with the PSU mentioned earlier in the thread and it worked great. Fast forward to today, I have another Edge having a similar issue. I went to Mouser and that alternate PSU is on backorder for 13 weeks. That might be a bit long to wait without video switching on this TV. 

So are there other PSUs that can be used for a DVDO Edge? I found these on Mouser that look close, would either of them work?

http://www.mouser.com/Cincon/Power/...-Supplies/_/N-axgkh?P=1z0wddoZ1z0zlbjZ1yxt794


----------



## audiodane

zot23 said:


> So about a year or so ago, I had the PSU on a DVDO Edge go out. I replaced it with the PSU mentioned earlier in the thread and it worked great. Fast forward to today, I have another Edge having a similar issue. I went to Mouser and that alternate PSU is on backorder for 13 weeks. That might be a bit long to wait without video switching on this TV.
> 
> So are there other PSUs that can be used for a DVDO Edge? I found these on Mouser that look close, would either of them work?
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/Cincon/Power/...-Supplies/_/N-axgkh?P=1z0wddoZ1z0zlbjZ1yxt794


As I recall, the version you're linking to is simply the non-medical version. Both would work equally well. I seem to recall the medical version had a rotated power connector compared to the standard version. The medical version also had slightly better performance over temperature, but at room temperature they performed the same. I opted for the medical version for that reason, since it was not but a couple bucks more (at the time) than the standard.


Just check your connections. I believe both boards have labels for ground, power, etc. Make sure power is to power, and ground is to ground. 


cheers,
..dane


----------



## zot23

Ken at DVDO was nice enough to send me a link to the "official" replacement. Just put it in, works great.

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMsPs3th5F8koNFhhotiZv0sIeCnWxjTRqs=


----------



## audiodane

m. zillch said:


> About a year ago, when boxing it up, I noticed the outer metal box had a sort of rubbery, almost sticky, uniform coating to it.
> [...]
> isopropyl alcohol. That did the trick.[After like half a bottle!]





oryan_dunn said:


> My Edge also had a sticky coating on it, mostly on the front plastic 'rim' at the front. The whole top/side panel is also kinda sticky, but no where near as bad as that front rim. I also found alcohol did a good job getting it cleaned, but I think it did so by taking a layer off the plastic, as the cloth was completely black. I think it's just the plastic/rubber these panels are made out of are degrading. I've got nothing sitting on top of mine.





m. zillch said:


> Yes, my cotton balls of alcohol turned black when I cleaned mine.
> 
> Interesting that this occurred to you too yet you are confident it wasn't from adhesive from another product above since there were none.




Update to this issue -- we just moved and during the process of tearing down the HT stack, my DVDO Edge, too, was all tacky on top. It's been in a rack in a cabinet for years with nothing on top of it (it gets way too hot to put anything on top of it!) ... I agree with @oryan_dunn in that it looks like they had coated the exterior casing with a type of rubbery substance that has degraded over time. I, too, used about a 1/4 bottle of isopropyl alcohol and it turned out great. Looks good as new, and no more sticky mess. I actually wonder if it will dissipate heat better now that it's just a clean metal surface instead of that somewhat rubbery coating that it had before...


cheers,
..dane


----------



## m. zillch

Sometimes you read about these things on the web and you think: "This guy is nuts. There' nothing special about the product that would make it sticky. He is imagining things!" I thought I was crazy when it happened to me.  It is refreshing to learn that others experienced the same thing...Although I still may be crazy.


----------



## oryan_dunn

About a year ago I bought a new old stock edge 101 for a really good price as a backup. It still had the original firmware (which I promptly updated). Right out of the box, it was sticky. The alcohol trick didn't seem to work near as well on this one. It's been sitting on a shelf in my basement since. I should try to clean it up again...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyrax

I guess I need to add my name to those who are crazy. My Edge is also very sticky. Good to know that isopropyl alcohol should so the trick.


----------



## m. zillch

My EDGE has had a recurring problem which has resurfaced. The image has a strong purple cast to it, sort of like if a person pegs their tint control all the way in one direction but even worse. Sometimes it is purple over just a black screen and at other times you see the selected source image behind the purple . It will momentarily click back to normal for a moment, like for as few seconds, but then if anything changes like you invoke some menu changes on the source device it reverts back to purple.

Is there a master microprocessor reset function?


----------



## Gary J

You don't say if you checked connectiions/cables.


----------



## m. zillch

As I mentioned this is a recurring and intermittent problem.[They are some of the hardest to diagnose.] Being stupid (or more to the point I should say "impatient") I disconnected and reconnected every single HDMI in the chain from source to monitor, watching the image each time to see at what point it might heal itself. This simultaneously does four things: it verifies a solid connection making sure there's a full contact on all HDMI pins, it scrapes off any oxide on the contact points, it reestablishes a new handshake, and there is often a slight surge in the HDMI board's output power as it reestablishes the "new" connection.

Here's where I goofed up: at one point I became a tad suspicious of a particular cord so I swapped it with another. The image came back! I then reconnected the old HDMI and the problem reoccurred. I then went back to the new cord and I was back to normal (cured), so it seems as if this HDMI went bad. How on earth can a never moved around, thick heavy gauge HDMI cord just die spontaneously for no reason?! Did the copper wear out?  Weird.

The reason this method was bad is because I'll never know for sure what it was of the many steps I took which cured the problem, although it does seem to be this cable swap I did.

Anyway I seem to be back up and running. I am keeping my fingers crossed this should fix it.

Thanks for the suggestion.

*P.S. I'm still interested in how to do a master reset of the microprocessor if anyone knows how. Thanks.*


----------



## Hyrax

Zillch-
I've had weird problems with old HDMI cable too. Mine were cheap and probably not high bandwidth cables. I replaced them with not quite so cheap (but still fairly cheap) cables from Monoprice. From your experience, I am doubting my problem had anything to do with the bandwidth. I wonder if there's a possibility of corrosion where the wire connects the the connector?

Glad your Edge is 'back'! I love mine. But it sure has gotten sticky.


----------



## m. zillch

What's weird is this cable, marketed as 1080p HDMI 1.3 IIRC, worked fine for years in this exact same configuration. I never touched it and my system seemed solid and without issues.


----------



## newStevea

m. zillch said:


> As I mentioned this is a recurring and intermittent problem.[They are some of the hardest to diagnose.] Being stupid (or more to the point I should say "impatient") I disconnected and reconnected every single HDMI in the chain from source to monitor, watching the image each time to see at what point it might heal itself. This simultaneously does four things: it verifies a solid connection making sure there's a full contact on all HDMI pins, it scrapes off any oxide on the contact points, it reestablishes a new handshake, and there is often a slight surge in the HDMI board's output power as it reestablishes the "new" connection.
> 
> Here's where I goofed up: at one point I became a tad suspicious of a particular cord so I swapped it with another. The image came back! I then reconnected the old HDMI and the problem reoccurred. I then went back to the new cord and I was back to normal (cured), so it seems as if this HDMI went bad. How on earth can a never moved around, thick heavy gauge HDMI cord just die spontaneously for no reason?! Did the copper wear out?  Weird.
> 
> The reason this method was bad is because I'll never know for sure what it was of the many steps I took which cured the problem, although it does seem to be this cable swap I did.
> 
> Anyway I seem to be back up and running. I am keeping my fingers crossed this should fix it.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> *P.S. I'm still interested in how to do a master reset of the microprocessor if anyone knows how. Thanks.*




Hmmm.... I just noticed that you did mention that you do plug & unplug your cables . While that works for removing Oxide from inside a Component it doesn't always do enough to get rid of what's built up on the pins of the connector. The old HDMI cable didn't necessarily "Die",the signal isn't moving past the connector.

If I can remember to try it, I may see if cleaning the inside of an older Audioquest HDMI cable's connectors with some 'De-oxit' & some inter-dental brushes can restore it. I may try putting just a touch of 'Sil-Clear' on my (active) HDMI connectors (When & if I feel "active" today) (I'm not that crazy about "Flat" connectors;There's always too much "slop" in how they fit inside of connections)

I don't know if you're already doing this but I thought I'd mention it just the same. I don't seem to have any problems with my Edge if I've made sure that it sees 1 active input at all times. Regular On/Off Power Cycling is not something the Edge likes to see. Think of your DVDO Edge as a Modem. I had been leaving my Tivo on for this purpose, but my Xfinity X1 cable box works just as well. (Its the On/Off cycles that is creating the Oxidation on connectors; & in general "ages" all Electronics more than anything else)


----------



## m. zillch

newStevea said:


> (Its the On/Off cycles that is creating the Oxidation on connectors; & in general "ages" all Electronics more than anything else)


 I disagree.


----------



## newStevea

m. zillch said:


> I disagree.


Well, I could be wrong about what the actual cause of Oxidation; but there is honestly no reason to turn off any of your "Digital" components off.Turn off the power hungry "Analog" components (Receivers,Power Amps, TVs: & yes Digital TVs are Analog Components as they're only inputting Digital). 

The "Deoxit" cleaning of an Audioquest Carbon HDMI that I had assumed was not working, worked & brought it back to life. I just sprayed a tiny spritz of it on an Inter-dental brush (Pharmacy item) & lightly ran it around inside of the connectors on both ends. Then just to be sure the contacts were completely dry I hit both connectors with sprays of compressed air & wiped them with a microfiber cloth on the outside of them.

It's OK if you don't agree with me on Power Cycling , but do try cleaning HDMI cables you think might be "Kaput"


----------



## oryan_dunn

I use a Harmony, so all my stuff gets turned off automatically.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggAW

My Input 2 randomly loses it's connection for a few seconds at a time. I can't figure out what's going on, so I finally gave up, and I'm not using Input 2 anymore. All the other inputs are fine.


----------



## m. zillch

newStevea said:


> It's OK if you don't agree with me on Power Cycling , but do try cleaning HDMI cables you think might be "Kaput"


I agree most solid state, non-mechanical, low current electronics don't suffer much from being left on 24/7, it's the notion that oxidation (electrical contact film) is a function of use or electrical flow that I disagreed with.

HDMI cords are so cheap these days I wonder if buying deoxit is even worth it but your mention of cleaning did prompt me to visually inspect it. Under an unaided eye the pins all look normal but I did notice the outer surface has some sort of "film" on it. I guess in theory the internal pins which can't be inspected as easily do too, not sure. 

For demonstration purposes I gave a quick, cursory wipe using merely my finger and the film [related to fumes from the weird sticky exterior issue?...hmm...] easily wiped off. I'm reluctant to now swap this cable back in to see is it is OK since I don't want to ruin a good thing, but here's a photo I took with my iphone 5 showing the white film on right and the shiny gold surface on the casual finger wiped left side one:


----------



## Gary J

But then it didn't occur to you that connections/cables could be the problem either. Loss of a color is a common problem that goes back to component days.


----------



## m. zillch

Exactly as I suspected, Deoxit costs much more than a new HDMI cord, so for anyone hoping to see if cleaning might help, don't hold your breath.

[When I get a chance, I might check out if this iffy cord works on other devices in other systems around the house though]


----------



## newStevea

m. zillch said:


> I agree most solid state, non-mechanical, low current electronics don't suffer much from being left on 24/7, it's the notion that oxidation (electrical contact film) is a function of use or electrical flow that I disagreed with.
> 
> HDMI cords are so cheap these days I wonder if buying deoxit is even worth it but your mention of cleaning did prompt me to visually inspect it. Under an unaided eye the pins all look normal but I did notice the outer surface has some sort of "film" on it. I guess in theory the internal pins which can't be inspected as easily do too, not sure.
> 
> For demonstration purposes I gave a quick, cursory wipe using merely my finger and the film [related to fumes from the weird sticky exterior issue?...hmm...] easily wiped off. I'm reluctant to now swap this cable back in to see is it is OK since I don't want to ruin a good thing, but here's a photo I took with my iphone 5 showing the white film on right and the shiny gold surface on the casual finger wiped left side one:


Wow, the plating on one of those connectors is so horribly worn that I think I may have laughed for 3 or 4mins. If it's that worn on the outside I'd have to agree that the surfaces on the internal pins probably aren't ideal . The really funny thing is that even the "good" connector shows a lot more wear than any HDMI cable I've ever used. 

It's absolutely no surprise that these are "cheap" HDMI cables . The shiny gold connector shows signs of some pitting. You are right about even bothering cleaning these & re-inserting them.

(He,he.he,he............. thanks for the "cheap" entertainment. Your DVDO Edge has it's work cut out for it using these HDMI "cords" as you like to call them (& as such it's a good thing they're cheap:laugh


----------



## m. zillch

Cheap cords (as zillions of people call them) are definitely the way to go in this instance. Looks like that three dollars I spent on this one (they're even cheaper now) was well worth the decade, or so, of use it gave me, in fact I suspect it still works fine if I wipe clean the second end (no Deoxit necessary).


----------



## master30

I own a edge for a few years, I wan't to look at 3d content.
What firmware version should I use and where can I download it.

What is the button for video pass through, I want to use my edge as a hdmi switch only

I got the version with the extra hdmi input on the front


----------



## m. zillch

master30 said:


> I own a edge for a few years, I wan't to look at 3d content.
> What firmware version should I use and where can I download it.
> 
> What is the button for video pass through, I want to use my edge as a hdmi switch only
> 
> I got the version with the extra hdmi input on the front


My understanding, but I am not 100% sure, is that only the EDGE Green, not the one you have, can pass-through [no processing allowed] 3D content. Sorry.

Other than turning off all processing I don't think there is a direct video pass through either on the non-Green units. Doing this should effectively be just as good, I would think, although theoretically it would be nice to bypass the circuits entirely, yes.


----------



## master30

m. zillch said:


> My understanding, but I am not 100% sure, is that only the EDGE Green, not the one you have, can pass-through [no processing allowed] 3D content. Sorry.
> 
> Other than turning off all processing I don't think there is a direct video pass through either on the non-Green units. Doing this should effectively be just as good, I would think, although theoretically it would be nice to bypass the circuits entirely, yes.


It's time to say goodbye to the edge.

I better buy a hdmi switch with edid , so I can still use my old yamaha rxv1800 and enjoy 3D (and 4K) on my new Epson tw9300


----------



## m. zillch

master30 said:


> It's time to say goodbye to the edge.
> 
> I better buy a hdmi switch with edid , so I can still use my old yamaha rxv1800 and enjoy 3D (and 4K) on my new Epson tw9300


I guess you are already aware your Yamaha, a nice machine otherwise, can't pass 3D because being from 2009 and only HDMI 1.3a it can't pass 3D. You need at least HDMI 1.4

HDMI guide: 
http://denon.custhelp.com/app/answe...en-hdmi-versions-1.1,-1.2,-1.3a,-1.4-and-2.0?


----------



## master30

m. zillch said:


> I guess you are already aware your Yamaha, a nice machine otherwise, can't pass 3D because being from 2009 and only HDMI 1.3a it can't pass 3D. You need at least HDMI 1.4
> 
> HDMI guide:
> http://denon.custhelp.com/app/answe...en-hdmi-versions-1.1,-1.2,-1.3a,-1.4-and-2.0?


Yes, Thank you.

I want to upgrade the yamaha in the future, a switch is the poor man's solution for now:angel:


----------



## m. zillch

Are there discrete IR codes that give direct access to say pan horizontal and vertical controls?


----------



## dlbsyst

m. zillch said:


> My understanding, but I am not 100% sure, is that only the EDGE Green, not the one you have, can pass-through [no processing allowed] 3D content. Sorry.
> 
> Other than turning off all processing I don't think there is a direct video pass through either on the non-Green units. Doing this should effectively be just as good, I would think, although theoretically it would be nice to bypass the circuits entirely, yes.





master30 said:


> It's time to say goodbye to the edge.
> 
> I better buy a hdmi switch with edid , so I can still use my old yamaha rxv1800 and enjoy 3D (and 4K) on my new Epson tw9300


I own the original Edge. It will absolutely pass through 3d. There is an option in the settings to enable it. You might need the latest firmware for this option, I'm not sure. After going 4K, I'm not using the unit as much as I used too, mostly to upscale LD and S-VHS sources.


----------



## BiggAW

Mine seems to be on the fritz. It's had issues on several occasions outputting audio, in addition to two HDMI inputs that randomly black out for a few seconds. With the audio, it will lock on with the AVR for a few seconds and then die. I finally gave up tonight and set it to output audio on the video output, and then I routed through the TV to the AVR via optical, which is fine for any of my low-quality/1080p sources like my HTPC, Wii U or TiVo (my UHD BD, Roku Ultra, and Chromecast Ultra are connected directly to the TV, with separate HDMI and optical for the UHD BD and Roku, respectively).

I'm about to give up on the thing next time around and run my 1080p sources through the AVR.


----------



## 1959console

I've had an EDGE GREEN for years and love it. I'd like to find a pristine spare. Any recommendations?


----------



## BiggAW

Update: My issues are probably my AVR, not my EDGE Green. My UHD BD is doing the same thing now. Still not sure if the EDGE Green has a place in my next setup, especially if I finally cut the cord, and don't have any crappy Comcast channels to try and fix up before sending them to my UHDTV.


----------



## Hyrax

BiggAW said:


> Update: My issues are probably my AVR, not my EDGE Green. My UHD BD is doing the same thing now. Still not sure if the EDGE Green has a place in my next setup, especially if I finally cut the cord, and don't have any crappy Comcast channels to try and fix up before sending them to my UHDTV.


I find my Edge quite useful with my UHD TV. For me it is mostly about independence. I don't use my AVR as a video switch mainly because it is old and was expensive. It still sounds great and works wonderfully, but doesn't support anything beyond HDMI 1.2. I also have 7 video sources, so the Edge having 6 inputs is a great help. Because of the Edge, I not hindered by the receiver's number of inputs nor its aged specs, and find no reason to replace it. 

Furthermore, I still watch a surprising number of DVDs. The Edge does a better job of upconverting them than the TV, so I can still enjoy watching them. A less obvious issue of mine is that I don't want my TV connected to the Internet. There are a several reasons for this, but mainly I have my TV setup just as I like it, and I don't want a firmware update. I've heard about updates causing problems, so I figure why take a risk. 

So, all told, I find a video processor still plays an important role in my TV room. I actually tried using my UHD TV without the Edge, but switched back to it after about a month.


----------



## gonnapena

I have a DVDO Edge with the HDMI port in front. I love using it. No issues at all. However, I'm starting to make the move to 4k. I have 4k from my DirecTV receiver, Xbox One S, PS4 Pro and want a switch that can send the 4k singnal to my 4k TV and the lossless audio to my receiver. My receiver is older, a Sherwood Newcastle R972 but I love the Trinnov room correction so I don't want to upgrade. What is out there that can switch 4k for me and has 2 HDMI outputs? I also probably need the HDCP 2.2 since the DirecTV needs it I believe.


----------



## BiggAW

Hyrax said:


> I find my Edge quite useful with my UHD TV. For me it is mostly about independence. I don't use my AVR as a video switch mainly because it is old and was expensive. It still sounds great and works wonderfully, but doesn't support anything beyond HDMI 1.2. I also have 7 video sources, so the Edge having 6 inputs is a great help. Because of the Edge, I not hindered by the receiver's number of inputs nor its aged specs, and find no reason to replace it.
> 
> Furthermore, I still watch a surprising number of DVDs. The Edge does a better job of upconverting them than the TV, so I can still enjoy watching them. A less obvious issue of mine is that I don't want my TV connected to the Internet. There are a several reasons for this, but mainly I have my TV setup just as I like it, and I don't want a firmware update. I've heard about updates causing problems, so I figure why take a risk.
> 
> So, all told, I find a video processor still plays an important role in my TV room. I actually tried using my UHD TV without the Edge, but switched back to it after about a month.


I may keep mine around. It's good for the Wii, TiVo, HTPC (don't want to shell out for a 4k graphics card just for the desktop to look sharper) and it would still work with my new TiVo Roamio OTA. However, it can't handle my UHD-BD, Roku Ultra, or Chromecast Ultra. The other annoying part is that I have to manually switch the output from 720p to 1080p depending on the channel, as I don't want ESPN games to be converted from 720p to 1080p to 2160p, I want them to go directly from 720p to 2160p. Once Comcast goes to MPEG-4 and everything looks like garbage, I can just leave it at 720p though, since they will be down-rezzing everything to 720p anyway....

I've got to get this audio issue sorted out. If my AVR is in fact going bad on the HDMI side, that means I have to figure out how I'm going to switch everything, probably through the TV with one optical cable back to the AVR. That would actually make operation of the system and the cabling a lot simpler, even though it wouldn't give me full bitstreaming capability for UHD-BD disks with DTS-HD MA.

Do you have a separate old DVD player you're feeding through the EDGE? I would think that the UHD-BD player would be a better job upscaling than the EDGE?


----------



## BiggAW

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/109-h...00thx-hdmi-audio-unreliable.html#post48702737

Turns out it's an AVR issue. My AVR is going back for a repair. My EDGE still has two HDMI IN ports that are going bad, but 3 still work properly.


----------



## gonnapena

gonnapena said:


> I have a DVDO Edge with the HDMI port in front. I love using it. No issues at all. However, I'm starting to make the move to 4k. I have 4k from my DirecTV receiver, Xbox One S, PS4 Pro and want a switch that can send the 4k singnal to my 4k TV and the lossless audio to my receiver. My receiver is older, a Sherwood Newcastle R972 but I love the Trinnov room correction so I don't want to upgrade. What is out there that can switch 4k for me and has 2 HDMI outputs? I also probably need the HDCP 2.2 since the DirecTV needs it I believe.


I've been looking at the DVDO Quick6 or DVDO Matrix but they don't pass HDCP 2.2 and I'm not sure if they're planning on updating the firmware for the products to do that in the future. Should I get one of these switchers or something else now that my DVDO Edge seems outdated for 4k?


----------



## BiggAW

gonnapena said:


> I've been looking at the DVDO Quick6 or DVDO Matrix but they don't pass HDCP 2.2 and I'm not sure if they're planning on updating the firmware for the products to do that in the future. Should I get one of these switchers or something else now that my DVDO Edge seems outdated for 4k?


Just get an HDMI 2.0a/HDCP 2.2 switch connected directly to the TV. If you need lossless audio from the XBone, I believe it only has one HDMI out, so you'd need a 4k-capable receiver. IMO, cheaper to get a UHD-BD with two HDMI outputs, or live with DD 5.1 over optical. If your TV can pass DTS-HD MA via ARC, that's another avenue to look at. I have a similar setup, with my 4k stuff directly connected to the TV, and 1080p stuff running through the DVDO EDGE. It gets convoluted because the Roku feeds optical directly to my AVR, my EDGE Green feeds HDMI audio to my AVR, and my UHD-BD feeds HDMI audio to my AVR, but the Chromecast Ultra has to backfeed through the TV's optical port. I guess I should really simplify the setup and run everything except the UHD-BD through optical from the TV, or at least run the Roku that way, but I like the control of the direct connection, so I end up with the pile of spaghetti that I have.


----------



## gonnapena

I haven't found another reputable HDCP 2.2 compatible switch. Do you know of one? I was leaning towards DVDO since I've used their products in the past and they've made quality products. However, I'm not sure about this new line. I'd love to get a Matrix44 if it for sure would work with HDCP 2.2.


----------



## BiggAW

There's a bunch out there that can do 4k on Amazon or just Google them.


----------



## gonnapena

BiggAW said:


> There's a bunch out there that can do 4k on Amazon or just Google them.


Yeah but none of them have amazing reviews and most aren't HDCP 2.2 compatible. Reviews on Amazon for the Blackbird, Monoprice, Kinivo, and others mention all kinds of issues.


----------



## BiggAW

gonnapena said:


> Yeah but none of them have amazing reviews and most aren't HDCP 2.2 compatible. Reviews on Amazon for the Blackbird, Monoprice, Kinivo, and others mention all kinds of issues.


Interesting. I didn't realize they were having problems like that. I guess over time they will flesh them out and get some better switches out there at a reasonable price.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Skypalace said:


> Thank you! I'm an idiot, had calibrated the display to the Edge, but not my component input to the Edge. (I'd done all sources on my previous display and somehow imagined that I'd done it w/ the Edge but hadn't).
> 
> Throwing in DVE, I quickly ended up with Brightness -8, Contrast +13, Saturation -3 Hue 0. I'm no pro but the half-screen built-in patterns from the Edge make it super straightforward. It's not perfect but it's a massive improvement over what I had before. Black was way off, and I wasn't getting full saturation until I bumped up the contrast, so lots more pop too.
> 
> Whiter whites, blacker blacks, just like a new detergent!


So, I was recently having issues with my new Tivo and my DVDO Edge. It seemed as if I had to set the Tivo to be Computer/Full RBG range to get proper levels, but I knew the Tivo outputs YCbCr 4:2:2 and limited range. After messing around a bit, I realized the brightness on my TV was just a bit too low, so I bumped that up, and after I did that, set the Tivo input back to video/limited RGB range and everything there looked fine.

I decided to check my other inputs. Anything HDMI was fine. However, my Pioneer DV-563a, set to 480i via component was just way out of control. The main issue was the brightness was just way too high. The DV-563a has it's own video settings, and I remember having set those to correct it (leaving all DVDO options set to 0). This time, I used DVE, and when I properly set the brightness via the Pioneer, what was really happening was it was clipping the black. While it make it look much better, when the Pioneer set "properly", increasing the brightness of the DVDO or my TV, no blacker-than-black was being passed. So I knew setting brightness via the Pioneer was wrong. Also, since the TV was set so all HDMI sources were right, I wasn't going to change anything there.

So, I had to adjust via the DVDO. Surprisingly, I ended up with almost the same settings as you: Brightnes = -10, Contrast = +16, Saturation = -16, Hue = 0. I'm wondering why the center settings of 0 do not seem to be right for 480i signals? HDMI inputs with my TV set properly, have all 0 settings in the DVDO. You'd think someone at DVDO would have set the 0 settings to be neutral.

Anyways, I was looking around the internet to see if this was just a problem with my Pioneer (as I initially thought), but then I came across your post and figured it was likely more an issue with the DVDO. Anyways, it looks just great now; just my OCD is tingling that I'm not using the "neutral" 0 settings.


----------



## audiodane

Hey everyone,

Been loving my DVDO Edge for years ... Recently moved and went for HT3.0, including upgrading my marantz SR8001 to an Marantz AV7702mkII and Marantz MM9000 separates. Been working on it for months, running cables, etc. I've run into one of my first weird issues -- static.... sometimes..

Here's the basic setup

Oppo BDP80
DVDO Edge
Marantz AV7702mkII

Here's what I've found through testing..


It does not seem to the amp, nor any cables (audio or hdmi)
If Oppo is in LPCM decode mode with DVDO in chain, static occurs on surround L & R.
If Oppo is in bitstream mode with DVDO in chain, there's no audio at all!
If Oppo is in bitstream mode with DVDO removed from chain (BDP80 -> AV7702mkII), full audio, no static!
If I use an Oppo 3-input HDMI switch to bypass the DVDO for the BDP80 (but everything else still goes through DVDO), full audio, no static (regardless of LPCM or Bitstream on BDP80)!
This is really weird stuff.. Previous receiver (Marantz SR8001) never had any issues. I left the BDP80 in LPCM decode mode previously because SR8001 couldn't apply audyssey to a bitstream signal but could to decoded LPCM input. I don't mind whether I use bitstream or LPCM out of the BDP80, I just want it to work ... :/

Any ideas? Anyone else ever heard of such behavior with this combination of equipment? Only change to the setup is from the SR8001 to AV7702mkII + MM9000.

I'm at somewhat of a loss here, obviously...  

cheers,
..dane


----------



## Gary J

audiodane said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been loving my DVDO Edge for years ... Recently moved and went for HT3.0, including upgrading my marantz SR8001 to an Marantz AV7702mkII and Marantz MM9000 separates. Been working on it for months, running cables, etc. I've run into one of my first weird issues -- static.... sometimes..
> 
> Here's the basic setup
> 
> Oppo BDP80
> DVDO Edge
> Marantz AV7702mkII
> 
> Here's what I've found through testing..
> 
> 
> It does not seem to the amp, nor any cables (audio or hdmi)
> If Oppo is in LPCM decode mode with DVDO in chain, static occurs on surround L & R.
> If Oppo is in bitstream mode with DVDO in chain, there's no audio at all!
> If Oppo is in bitstream mode with DVDO removed from chain (BDP80 -> AV7702mkII), full audio, no static!
> If I use an Oppo 3-input HDMI switch to bypass the DVDO for the BDP80 (but everything else still goes through DVDO), full audio, no static (regardless of LPCM or Bitstream on BDP80)!
> This is really weird stuff.. Previous receiver (Marantz SR8001) never had any issues. I left the BDP80 in LPCM decode mode previously because SR8001 couldn't apply audyssey to a bitstream signal but could to decoded LPCM input. I don't mind whether I use bitstream or LPCM out of the BDP80, *I just want it to work *... :/
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone else ever heard of such behavior with this combination of equipment? Only change to the setup is from the SR8001 to AV7702mkII + MM9000.
> 
> I'm at somewhat of a loss here, obviously...
> 
> cheers,
> ..dane


Why? If all HD no need for it.


----------



## audiodane

Gary J said:


> Why? If all HD no need for it.


Because I still have legacy non-HDMI components (Nintendo Wii, Nintendo NES, etc), and I want to keep the priority input switching that it provides, which makes it very easy for the rest of the family to use ....

..dane


----------



## BiggAW

I have gotten some really interesting results with my DVDO EDGE GREEN. I have been watching the NCAAW championship, which is on the ESPN family of channels, so unlike the men's side, it is broadcast in 720p. I have a 2160p Samsung 65" SUHDTV. Naturally, when watching the men's, the DVDO EDGE feeds the TV 1080p, the TV doubles it to 2160p, and all is good in the world. With the women's, I figured it would be better to output in 720p from the DVDO EDGE so that we didn't have a 720p>1080p>2160p conversion, instead going from 720p directly to 2160p. I had watched a few games each way, depending on whether I felt like switching the DVDO EDGE to 720p just for the game and then back again (for normal viewing most of what I watch is 1080i, and for the occasional 720p program, I don't care about what conversions are happening). For one of the recent games, I switched back to 1080p, and then did a couple of switches back and forth, and I noticed that outputting at 1080p looks noticeably better than outputting at 720p. What's strange is that having the DVDO EDGE scale the video halfway, and then letting the TV do the other half apparenly looks better than allowing the TV to directly scale and triple the pixels. When doing 720p>1080p>2160, I though I would take a huge loss for interpolating up to 1080p, then doubling the interpolated picture, as opposed to just tripling the 720p, but apparently that's not the case.

For reference, my cable company is a local company that uses high bitrate MPEG-2 (roughly 18-19mbps), but has pretty lousy encoders with a lot of artifacts, so it's a pretty good service to work with the DVDO EDGE. There is lots of data to work with, but the DVDO EDGE cleans up the messiness that their lousy encoders introduce into some of the channels. Also note that while I am pretty confident in what I'm seeing, it is subjective, and dependent on the settings I am using on the DVDO EDGE and the TV. My TiVo Premiere XL4 and Roamio OTA both output native mode to the DVDO EDGE, which I confirmed by the video format on the DVDO EDGE's info screen for that input.


----------



## Glyn M RucK

*DVDO Edge Power Supply Replacement ~ Inoperative*



audiodane said:


> I believe I ordered mine through Mouser:
> 
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...ha2pyFadujqqMvtwGDxnI1amsrM4/pP%2biTpmtWbWB0=
> 
> However right now they're showing a 12-week lead time with four (4) on order ..
> 
> Looks like this place might have it in stock too, though I don't know anything about the seller..
> 
> http://www.psui.com/cgi-bin/shopper...8&keywords=cfm60&template=cart/acdc-40-90.htm
> 
> good luck!
> ..dane


Just to let people know. After 8 years of constant running my DVDO Edge 101 became unresponsive and displayed a dim pale orange status light.

Ordered a Cincon CFMS60S050 power supply from Mouser. Installed & all is back up & operating perfectly.

Cleaned sticky goo from casing with Isopropyl Alcohol & Acetone using a foam backed Scotchbrite pad on metalwork & cloth on plastic. Installed a silent cooling fan and installed taller silicon rubber stick on feet to improve air circulation


----------



## Hyrax

Thanks for the info. Is this the sort of thing (the power supply fix) an idiot like myself can do?


----------



## Glyn M RucK

Indeed it is. Remove 4 casing screws at the rear & slide metal cover back to release. Unplug power supply. One fly lead to power socket, one fly lead to main board. Remove 4 white plastic screws attaching PSU to posts. Remove & replace. Put plastic screws & shield back in place. Replug & you are done. Test & replace lid. Dead simple.


----------



## TKNice

Selling my DVDO Edge. Works beautifully with no issues at all, I just don't need it in my signal chain anymore.

$250 OBO. Lots of pictures posted and I'd be happy to answer any questions.

-TK

https://imgur.com/LRdMSzP
https://imgur.com/5nSSlv7
https://imgur.com/5nSSlv7
https://imgur.com/yzH4loz
https://imgur.com/SlvYYmx
https://imgur.com/F7iBwzM


----------



## Gary J

$25


----------



## TKNice

Gary J said:


> $25




This was sold a while back for $240 shipped. Thanks all for looking!


----------



## Gary J

You found the one born every minute!


----------



## oryan_dunn

Gary J said:


> You found the one born every minute!



Your dedication to the cause is adorable...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hifigurugi

Firmware_Downloads_DVDO_.zip file
t
//shmups.system11.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=58498[/url] add h.t.t.p. to beginning... i am trying to work around posting link without 5 posts
DVDO Edge Green and Other Legacy Firmware for DVDO Products. I found this on the web and am posting so others who need it can find it. Cheers. S


----------



## TKNice

oryan_dunn said:


> Your dedication to the cause is adorable...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha. That’s what I was thinking. Not sure why He’s posting in an edge thread if it’s so worthless. For what it does, the edge is still a fantastic unit and the guy who bought it was super happy. DVDO is making everything a lot smaller these days and in some cases with less features. If I remember it right, he was looking for lip sync adjustment and scaling/PQ improvement on all sources. I don’t believe the iscan mini has lip sync adjustment.


----------



## pwiss

TKNice said:


> Haha. That’s what I was thinking. Not sure why He’s posting in an edge thread if it’s so worthless. For what it does, the edge is still a fantastic unit and the guy who bought it was super happy. DVDO is making everything a lot smaller these days and in some cases with less features. If I remember it right, he was looking for lip sync adjustment and scaling/PQ improvement on all sources. I don’t believe the iscan mini has lip sync adjustment.


The Edge was perfect for my setup and you were awesome to deal with! I will not address the troll directly but it seems funny that someone who probably overpaid thousands of dollars for a Runco projector is slamming someone who bought an Edge for $200 plus shipping.


----------



## jackox

A lot of old video processors are still excellent.
If you do not need more than 1080p ...

And EDGE is a GREAT product.


----------



## Gary J

pwiss said:


> The Edge was perfect for my setup and you were awesome to deal with! I will not address the troll directly but it seems funny that someone who probably overpaid thousands of dollars for a Runco projector is slamming someone who bought an Edge for $200 plus shipping.


lol here is a little PJ lesson for newbies - I had a PIA CRT in the 90s. The Runco was set up 10 years ago and I have not been in the menu since. BTW $15k PJ is pocket change for me, Jr.


----------



## Hyrax

Hi-
I still use my original Edge and find it useful with my 'smart' (but slow) 4K TV. The edge does a (much) better job switching sources as well as upscalling DVDs and lower resolution sources than the TV. I was going to mention VHS tapes, but don't want to get laughed at . 



Anyway, my Edge emits an almost inaudible, high pitch tone that you can only hear in a perfectly silent room. It has been like that for many years (probably from day 1), but hasn't bothered me much until I recently plugged a computer into it. Now when I browse or use email, it sounds like there's a large mosquito in the room. Is there anything I can do to solve the problem?


BTW, the tone is definitely coming from the Edge and occurs even when nothing (no input or output) is plugged into it.


Thanks


----------



## billmcf

Hyrax said:


> my Edge emits an almost inaudible, high pitch tone that you can only hear in a perfectly silent room. It has been like that for many years (probably from day 1), but hasn't bothered me much until I recently plugged a computer into it. Now when I browse or use email, it sounds like there's a large mosquito in the room. Is there anything I can do to solve the problem?


If the computer is a laptop, try running it on batteries. Otherwise, try plugging the computer, Edge, TV and all other interconnected equipment into the same AC outlet.

If none of the above works, a ground loop isolator between the computer and the Edge may help. If you have cable TV, a ground loop isolator on the TV cable may help also.

If you fix the problem, please let us know what you did. Good luck.


----------



## m. zillch

billmcf said:


> If the computer is a laptop, try running it on batteries.


I think Hyrax means a faint _mechanical_ noise one can hear more easily by placing their ear next to the chassis, not an electrical signal through one's speakers such as a ground loop issue. 

Mine makes the exact same mosquito-like noise.


----------



## Hyrax

Thanks for the response, @billmfc. The willingness to help others that I see so often in this forum over the years always astounds me. 



The sound is not coming from the speakers and is as @m. zillch describes, except I can hear it from 10 feet away. I can hear a lot of things in higher frequencies that many people do not hear. For some reason the only frequencies I have trouble hearing seem to be those used by my wife. 



Rereading my description of the problem I can see how you would suspect a ground loop type issue. I described the situation wrong - the main reason I can hear the "big mosquito" is that my computer and my TV are essentially silent when I'm using the setup as a computer workstation. Now that I think of it, my projector's fan also drowns out the whine from the Edge. 



I am just wondering if it is the power supply or some other component in the Edge that would produce this whine, and if I should hunt the problem down. I really like the Edge and want to keep it as long as I watch SD & HD sources.


Thanks again.


----------



## m. zillch

I think it is a specific chip or component internally but it would be hard to justify the cost to repair it, IMHO, plus since we know of other units with the same symptom this means the noise could reappear down the road.

One possible work around is to build a hush box. A sealed cabinet with a clear glass/acrylic front (for IR remote light communication). People often use them for projectors but there's no reason you couldn't try it out for the EDGE. Amps and other things that get hot need special considerations for heat dissipation in a sealed hush box but to the best of my knowledge the EDGE doesn't get nearly as hot.

Sometimes little things like placing the noisy component on a lower shelf can work wonders. I once had a loud tower computer and after reading up about all sorts of expensive power supplies and other quiet components I discovered that simply placing the tower under my wooden desk on a wheeled platform sufficiently muffled the sound to make me happy.


----------



## oryan_dunn

Pop the cover off, and use a paper towel tube up to your ear and move it around to see if you can narrow down where the noise is coming from. It may be something like a cap going bad. If it's a cheap component, you might be able to fix it via quick order from digikey.


----------



## m. zillch

oryan_dunn said:


> Pop the cover off, and use a paper towel tube up to your ear and move it around to see if you can narrow down where the noise is coming from. It may be something like a cap going bad. If it's a cheap component, you might be able to fix it via quick order from digikey.


Good idea and IIRC I did just that, years ago [although I didn't use your clever cardboard tube trick, I merely held my ear up close] and I concluded it was a chip, an IC that was squealing, so not so easy to swap out.


----------



## Hyrax

Good ideas! Thanks to both of you.


I think I may pop the cover off and try to figure out what component it is. I want to refinish the top anyway - the paint has gotten a little weird and very sticky. But the best idea is to move it to a place I cannot hear it as easily. I doubt a full hush box is needed, but I bet if I put it further away and lower I'd be set.


----------



## oryan_dunn

So the Edge has been a great workhorse for us, but tonight, my wife was watching TV when "the Tivo died" and she smelled a funny smell. A bit of troubleshooting and I think the issue is the DVDO Edge. If I pull the power and power up, I get the Edge to come up, and I can access the menus. But within a few seconds, the screen goes black, and the LED blinks in the following pattern: off -> green -> red (for much longer). Any ideas? At first I was thinking power supply, but if it were the power supply, I'd figure it'd not turn on at all.


----------



## m. zillch

1. Unplug for 24 hrs
2. cross fingers
3. plug back in

My cursory look at the instructions don't seem to mention any other "micro-processor reset"
http://www.newaudio.it/DVDO/EDGE/EDGE_Product_Manual.pdf


----------



## oryan_dunn

m. zillch said:


> 1. Unplug for 24 hrs
> 2. cross fingers
> 3. plug back in
> 
> My cursory look at the instructions don't seem to mention any other "micro-processor reset"
> http://www.newaudio.it/DVDO/EDGE/EDGE_Product_Manual.pdf



Thanks, I'll give that a shot.


I'd like to pull it and open it up to see if there are any blown caps or other obvious signs of electrical failure. The problem is it's plumbed in quite well. I luckily bought a back up Edge from a forum member a few years ago and it's just sat in a box. So I can at least get that out to use it, but I don't have all my settings, and I'd like to get this one fixed if possible.


Also at the same time, my Harmony 670 died. I have a backup 620. I just don't know how I have such bad luck that both devices failed on the same night. Bad things come in 3's, so.... what's next?!


----------



## oryan_dunn

oryan_dunn said:


> Also at the same time, my Harmony 670 died. I have a backup 620. I just don't know how I have such bad luck that both devices failed on the same night. Bad things come in 3's, so.... what's next?!



Well, I found out what was next. I opened that spare 620 I had, and when I power it up, it just says "System Error 1", and no amount of battery jockeying will bring it to life. Brand new out of the box, doesn't work. I think perhaps I shouldn't touch anything else tonight...


----------



## oryan_dunn

Just an update, I put my spare Edge in service, it's working fine. I knew I had made settings adjustments to some of the inputs, luckily, I posted my DVD input settings here a while ago.

I opened up the old Edge, and there were no obvious physical signs of damage on the power supply board, but it sure stunk like our living room did, and I confirmed this with my wife (who has a better nose than I). So, I ordered a replacement PSU from mouser. Upon opening it, I think I realized my original unit may have been a factory refurb. It came in a brown box, but was the same size and all the same internals as the retail box my second Edge came in; and the plastic screws holding the power supply on, 2 were already had stripped heads. Makes me think the PSU had been replaced before I ever got it.

I also decided to order another new Harmony 620, figured I must have used up all my bad luck the other night.

This incident got me thinking, does anyone make a small HDMI In -> HDMI Out that all it does is video processing, including custom output scaling for underscan? The DVDO iScan Mini and Micro look very close, but reading the manual, I don't think they have the custom scaling. With a box or dongle like that, I could probably get by with a modern receiver, though I'd still need something to handle composite, S-Video, and component from my legacy game systems.


----------



## oryan_dunn

oryan_dunn said:


> Just an update, I put my spare Edge in service, it's working fine. I knew I had made settings adjustments to some of the inputs, luckily, I posted my DVD input settings here a while ago.
> 
> I opened up the old Edge, and there were no obvious physical signs of damage on the power supply board, but it sure stunk like our living room did, and I confirmed this with my wife (who has a better nose than I). So, I ordered a replacement PSU from mouser. Upon opening it, I think I realized my original unit may have been a factory refurb. It came in a brown box, but was the same size and all the same internals as the retail box my second Edge came in; and the plastic screws holding the power supply on, 2 were already had stripped heads. Makes me think the PSU had been replaced before I ever got it.
> 
> I also decided to order another new Harmony 620, figured I must have used up all my bad luck the other night.
> 
> This incident got me thinking, does anyone make a small HDMI In -> HDMI Out that all it does is video processing, including custom output scaling for underscan? The DVDO iScan Mini and Micro look very close, but reading the manual, I don't think they have the custom scaling. With a box or dongle like that, I could probably get by with a modern receiver, though I'd still need something to handle composite, S-Video, and component from my legacy game systems.



Some updates to my saga:


1. I got the new PSU, installed it, and now my original Edge is working fine.


2. I got my replacement 620 and it seems to work fine.


3. I bought my Dad's old Harmony 670 that still works that he had replaced with a 700, but the case and buttons were wore down. I just swapped the circuit board into my DOA new 620 case and buttons. Now I have a basically new black 670.


4. I had reported a few years ago that trying to use the IPA trick on my replacement Edge didn't work. Well, I tried again, and I found the best method is to remove the top, pour the IPA on, spread it around with your fingers, then use a sturdy cloth and lots of elbow grease to rub the coating off. I eventually got it all off and now it's a nice matte black.


Since this recent incident caused me to think about the Edge again, I wondered if there had been any firmware updates. The last that was _seemingly_ available by DVDO was 1.62. I did find on another forum a v1.63. I sent DVDO an email asking what was different in that version, but haven't heard back yet. Does anyone here know what changed from 1.62 to 1.63?


----------



## rlhn

I am wanting to update my DVDO Edge Green to the final firmware version. DVDO sent me a zip file in response to my request, but the file it contains has a ".sii" extension (vs. the expected ".abt"). Does anyone know if the .sii file will work, or does anyone have the ".abt" file for the final firmware version? Appreciate your help!

******** UPDATE

Never mind, I got my own answer when I saw that my previous firmware also had a ".sii" extension. I surmise that ".abt" stood for Anchor Bay Technologies (the original creator of the DVDO products), and the ".sii" stands for Silicon Image Inc., the guys who took over the product line. 

All the warnings in the manual about "use only .abt files" are no longer valid!


----------



## Nattapol Natt

rlhn said:


> I am wanting to update my DVDO Edge Green to the final firmware version. DVDO sent me a zip file in response to my request, but the file it contains has a ".sii" extension (vs. the expected ".abt"). Does anyone know if the .sii file will work, or does anyone have the ".abt" file for the final firmware version? Appreciate your help!
> 
> ******** UPDATE
> 
> Never mind, I got my own answer when I saw that my previous firmware also had a ".sii" extension. I surmise that ".abt" stood for Anchor Bay Technologies (the original creator of the DVDO products), and the ".sii" stands for Silicon Image Inc., the guys who took over the product line.
> 
> All the warnings in the manual about "use only .abt files" are no longer valid!


Can I have the final firmware version?

Thanks,
natt


----------



## rlhn

*Final DVDO Edge Green Firmware*

The final DVDO Edge Green firmware is Version 1.01, Build 0.13, file name is EDGEG101_013.sii This forum will not accept the file for posting, but if you don't already have it, send me a private message with your email, and I will send it to you.


----------



## BiggAW

I retired my TiVo Premiere XL4 in 2017 when I cut the cord, but I continued using the EDGE Green for my TiVo Roamio OTA. I moved, and in 2019, my EDGE Green seemed to die, with constant intermittent drop-outs. However, after having a UHD BD player die on me and I ended up fixing a bunch of wiring issues with my HT, I decided to try cutting the DVDO EDGE back in only for the Roamio OTA. I removed the two Monoprice Redmere cables that I was using to go from TiVo to EDGE and EDGE to AVR, and replaced them with new cables, and tonight it seemed to work fine. I'll know in a week or two if it's not causing issues. I might move my Wii back over as well, as the component cable is separate from all my other wiring bundles due to it's relatively massive size, although the AVR seems to do fine scaling it up, or at least as close to fine as it can.

The EDGE is a lot less useful than it was back in the 1080p days, as my Roku Ultra, Chromecast Ultra, and UHD BD player can't go through the DVDO EDGE Green since it obviously can't support 4k, but what it's really good at is cleaning up MPEG-2 video, and that's only coming from the TiVo. I'm not really sure how much better it is at scaling and de-interlacing than the AVR is, but it looks quite good to me doing the de-interlacing from 1080i to 1080p and then having the AVR scale to 2160p before sending it on to my Samsung TV and its' lousy scaler.

My setup is not as streamlined as I'd like, but my Roku Ultra refuses to reliably output 2160p60 HDR through my AVR (even though the Chromecast Ultra does it just fine), and I strongly prefer the Roku, so I have the Roku connected directly to the TV, and feeding audio to the AVR via optical. I have the DVDO EDGE only handling the TiVo Roamio, which then feeds both audio and video out to the AVR, while my Wii plus my other 1080p sources like my Wii U, XBox 360, and HTPC go through the AVR alongside the Chromecast Ultra and UHD BD player. At least I don't have any audio going to or from the TV, as I don't have the tuner hooked up and the built-in apps are total garbage.


----------



## NutmegAbuser

BiggAW said:


> Roku Ultra refuses to reliably output 2160p60 HDR through my AVR (even though the Chromecast Ultra does it just fine),


Try adding 4K EDID Emulator between the roku and avr.


----------



## BiggAW

NutmegAbuser said:


> Try adding 4K EDID Emulator between the roku and avr.


I'm supposed to spend almost the cost of the Roku itself to make it work properly? I'll use it as-is, but I wish Roku would issue a firmware update to make it work properly.


----------



## Gary J

BiggAW said:


> I'm supposed to spend almost the cost of the Roku itself to make it work properly? I'll use it as-is, but I wish Roku would issue a firmware update to make it work properly.


Let's hope not. That would be costly to benefit the very few and raise prices.


----------



## BiggAW

Gary J said:


> Let's hope not. That would be costly to benefit the very few and raise prices.


What? I'm saying that Roku should issue a firmware update so that their device works properly in the first place with an AVR and TV just like other devices do.


----------



## Gary J

Roku specs freely available before purchase.


----------



## BiggAW

Gary J said:


> Roku specs freely available before purchase.


What the hell are you talking about? Your post doesn't make any sense. Roku supports 2160p60 with HDR, it just doesn't work properly going through my AVR, unlike other devices like Chromecast that do work properly. Even though there is almost no content in 2160p60 HDR, it needs to be able to support a mix of 2160p60 SDR and 2160p24 HDR, as well as lower resolutions and framerates of both HDR and SDR content, so the HDMI output needs to be running at 2160p60 HDR.


----------



## audiodane

Hi all! Long time no post. My DVDO Edge (w/ replacement PSU and cleaned sticky surface) has been sitting dormant for several months now. It has been replaced with an Oppo HDMI switch which is simpler, smaller, and still has priority inputs -- but, only has three inputs and I'd like 4-5 inputs... for now it's sufficient. And draws much less power!

I'm looking for opinions on three questions:

1) What's the market like for a DVDO Edge these days? Not sure if it's so "worthless" that it's better to keep it or sell it?

2) I'm looking for a newer HDMI switch that has 4+ HDMI inputs but that includes priority input switching, much like the famous DVDO units have had. One of my inputs is a DVR that's almost always "on" so I want a switch that, like the DVDO units, "falls back" to the next-highest-priority input when the currently active signal goes away. Outside the DVDO line and the Oppo HDMI switch, I've found no other HDMI switches that do this properly. Any ideas?

cheers,
..dane


----------



## BiggAW

Updates below.



BiggAW said:


> I moved, and in 2019, my EDGE Green seemed to die, with constant intermittent drop-outs. However, after having a UHD BD player die on me and I ended up fixing a bunch of wiring issues with my HT, I decided to try cutting the DVDO EDGE back in only for the Roamio OTA. I removed the two Monoprice Redmere cables that I was using to go from TiVo to EDGE and EDGE to AVR, and replaced them with new cables, and tonight it seemed to work fine. I'll know in a week or two if it's not causing issues.


The DVDO EDGE is still having problems. It just intermittently drops out, so it is now completely cut out. I wish I could figure out what is wrong with it so that I could sell the thing.



> My setup is not as streamlined as I'd like, but my Roku Ultra refuses to reliably output 2160p60 HDR through my AVR (even though the Chromecast Ultra does it just fine), and I strongly prefer the Roku, so I have the Roku connected directly to the TV, and feeding audio to the AVR via optical.


I still have this PITA setup with the misbehaving Roku going directly to the TV. I'm looking to replace it with an Apple TV 4k when they come out with a new one, which will hopefully behave better and output 2160p60 and 2160p24 HDR through the AVR to the TV and eliminate the double-input change.


----------



## ruffNEC

hi there, what you think of it's 24p conversion job for example for laserdiscs? I have the VP50pro and horrible framedrops when choosing 24p conversion. I guess the Edge is no exeption? It sounds nice but does it the job correctly?

** Rightrate™ – High-Performance Framerate Conversion which enables 1080p-24Hz output of film-based content. ***


----------



## jackox

Hi.
I see you live in switzerland. I guess you are using PAL LDs which output 50 interlaced frames.
If that's the case then there is no way any processor can solve the frame drops because of the PAL speedup.
You best setting would be asking the processor to output at any 50P resolution. Because of its nature there is not benefit outputting PAL at 25p either.

If you read NTSC film based discs these should get properly processed in 24p.
Yet again, very small to no benefit from properly processed 60i to 60p compared to 24p. Which all depends also on your display system.


----------



## giraffejumper

I miss the DVDO Edge! Brings back good memories to come across this thread again!


----------



## aaronwt

giraffejumper said:


> I miss the DVDO Edge! Brings back good memories to come across this thread again!


Wow!!   What a blast from the past!!


----------



## lbdad909

aaronwt said:


> Wow!!   What a blast from the past!!


would be great if they came out with a new 4k version with Dolby Vision processing, but I don't see it happening.


----------

